# Island Of Misfits



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Just fishing for bites from misfits. Actually just bored and having some fun.

Worked over the weekend so im off today. Sometimes i work from home,,the rest of the time im on projects. Im simi retired i guess.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 13, 2020)

Watcha talkin' 'bout ? You talkin' bout me ? OK, misfit, a kind description of myself. I'll take it, thank you. Be happy to join you on the island for a "weed break".


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep,,im talking about you misfits.
Welcome and have fun my friend.
Its all in fun. Just a thread to keep things on the light side when the world gets to serious to laugh.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 13, 2020)

Havin' fun sounds good. I see you live in north central Texass. Is weed legal there ? I gotta go to the store, back later.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2020)

I thought this whole place was an Island of Misfits.  I know I am.  Kind of like the Isle of Misfit Toys....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep Pute,,thats exactly where i got it from. Loved that xmas movie.

No Aladin weed isnt legal here,,but i dont care one way or the other.
Legal weed screws alot of people,,kinda like Wamart screws mom and pop stores right out of business. Crushes the little guy every time.
At the same time it can keep you out of jail. Personally it hasnt really effected me being illegal. Only been in trouble once with Weed.
Another thing,, my political views are not,nor never will be based on smoking weed legally.
Basically,, im an Independent.
And im keeping this political part of my post about weed,,nothing more.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2020)

The nice thing about weed is that It doesn't know what political party it is a member of.  Independent???  I don't know how anybody could be independent in these times.  As far a being legal ..... it is legal in Colorado but they make it impossible to be compliant with this stupid 12 plant rule.  6 in veg and 6 in flower.   Any idiot knows that is impossible to do.  Another trap by LEO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Its easy to be Independent. Dont like the other two parties.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2020)

Autogrower.   You remind me of my cousin.  He is by-sexual.  I always tease him about it.  You can' t have both.....pic a hole


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Lol,,,cant pick a hole yet. Ones an ass,,the other cant remember where his ass is.
And i could never be bi,,im to old,,,,my ass hurts just wiping it.
And stop picking on your Cuz,,,he is just confused. Probably learned it in the Public School System.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2020)

I always blamed my lack of knowing better on Public Education.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 13, 2020)

Sounds like I found a home! As far as misfit, I've been called worse, usually by someone that really doesn't have much going for them. I've always lived life on my own terms, and if that makes me a misfit, so be it.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 13, 2020)

Misfit That's me.  I heard  I was not one of the cool kids. Misfit old Rebel in the South.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Welcome Woodsrat. Yeah i been called much worse. My Wife actually thinks my first name is Ass-hole.
Glad to see you Grasshopper. Every time i see your name i think of that show i use to watch called Kung Fu.
Wheres Keef,,i know he is a misfit too. Freaking South texas hillbilly.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 13, 2020)

Where's Waldo ? Better question, where's Keef ? Lost in Texass, I bet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey,,why you spelling it Texass  i resemble that remark
Im sure Keef will stop by. He is probably busy. Seems like a cool guy to me and yes definitely a Misfit.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey Auto I gave myself a avatar. May be help you not to in-vision  Kung Fu
I am really a old Hippie with long hair who loves smoking pot and Growing(playing) in the dirt. Organic
All my Blueberries, Blackberries,and Raspberries are all Organic.  I have a 18 year old Asparagus patch.  And Love growing Tomatoes.
Enough about me. Just a little dialog to get the ball rolling.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Damnt Grasshopper,,now you look just plain mean. Then again GrassHoppers are freaking destructive. Eat everything in site. They ate my Banana plants up last yr.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 14, 2020)

Good morning, Misfits. Another day with nothing to do. Got the garden tilled up, but the illustrious governor says that seeds are non-essential. Guess eating will be, too.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 14, 2020)

As misfits, we go where eagles dare.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow this thread really took off.  Glad to be among a bunch who never have found a place to fit in.  Think I will go pee on my plants.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Wow this thread really took off.  Glad to be among a bunch who never have found a place to fit in.  Think I will go pee on my plants.


`

So that's your secret.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2020)

A lil dab will do ya....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome Lesso and thanks for the tunes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Pute,,stop telling your secrets. Ill be right back,,going to go pee on my plant. Not sure the ppl barbecuing next door will like it,,but hey,,if it works.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2020)

Im back. Freaking lost control and peed on my foot and my dog. Completely missed the plant.


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm feeling like a misfit, maybe I should join in here?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome MJ. Pull up a chair and have some fun.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2020)

Morning Steve and Welcome. Just a thread for fun. Keep things on the lighter side when things are to serious.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Everyone needs  a little fun right now.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 15, 2020)

Good morning misfits, stay healthy.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 15, 2020)

Auto, go pee on their barbecue. That'll shut them up.


Autogrower said:


> Pute,,stop telling your secrets. Ill be right back,,going to go pee on my plant. Not sure the ppl barbecuing next door will like it,,but hey,,if it works.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Wow this thread really took off.  Glad to be among a bunch who never have found a place to fit in.  Think I will go pee on my plants.





Autogrower said:


> Pute,,stop telling your secrets. Ill be right back,,going to go pee on my plant. Not sure the ppl barbecuing next door will like it,,but hey,,if it works.





WoodsRat said:


> Auto, go pee on their barbecue. That'll shut them up.




Looks like a great little gathering place for a bit of fun. Thats something we all need in todays times . Putem is this your neighbors at the BBQ when you pee'd on your plants? This is a true green BBQ party with it looks like an endless supply of Natural Gas


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 15, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Im back. Freaking lost control and peed on my foot and my dog. Completely missed the plant.


Short tally wacker syndrome ?


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 15, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Short tally wacker syndrome ?



Short Tally Whacker LMAO , STWS Syndrome. Must be he's from a cold climate area ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah thats what happened,, it was very cold outside and i was having trouble finding my pecker string.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2020)

I have to pee again.  This is a pisser....plant


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2020)

Feel sorry for your plants,,thats to much nitrogen.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2020)

You should feel sorry for me.  My wife is the one who feeds me.  I have got to quit drinking those energy drinks.  Redrum ....spell it backwards.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2020)

My oldest Son had nightmares about those two little girls when he was a youngster. Funny as hell. Jack Nicholson was bad to the bone.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2020)

I thought George Throgood was bad to the bone........


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 15, 2020)

I am one Bad Grasshopper


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2020)

Yup


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

You guys ever played a game called Golf Rival?
I been playing it lately. Seems kinda cool and fun.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 16, 2020)

Golf Rival ? No, never heard of it. But I can hit a golf ball a long way, just do not where it's going.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

You can find the App at the Play Store. We can actually play against each other. Pretty cool and helps kill time.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> You guys ever played a game called Golf Rival?
> I been playing it lately. Seems kinda cool and fun.


No but I have a game Golf Clash on my phone. It's ok when you're bored.  lol


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to love video games.  Haven't played in years.  Games today aren't the same.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah Steve alot of ppl who play Golf Rival also play Golf Clash.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 16, 2020)

I kind of like Cookie Cats. Love to hear them sing at the beginning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 16, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> I kind of like Cookie Cats. Love to hear them sing at the beginning.



I like cookies , do you bake ? If so what's your specialty ,with or without weed in your baked treats . Some hash oil caramel corn sounds good about now. I've found when baking with hash oil combined with brown sugar and sweetened condensed milk ya get a nice little buzz and it makes sex much more sensational . Just my own personal observations in a semi-clinical setting that is.  Milage and distance may vary according to model year along with optional factory installed equipment


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 16, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> View attachment 260742



Nice cooler


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2020)

I was thinking about mixing Ever clear with vodka then soaking in in weed to see if it makes me loose my ****.   Woah....it did....


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 17, 2020)

Mr Magoo said:


> I like cookies , do you bake ? If so what's your specialty ,with or without weed in your baked treats . Some hash oil caramel corn sounds good about now. I've found when baking with hash oil combined with brown sugar and sweetened condensed milk ya get a nice little buzz and it makes sex much more sensational . Just my own personal observations in a semi-clinical setting that is.  Milage and distance may vary according to model year along with optional factory installed equipment


I do bake, but not with medicated stuff. I always wind up eating too much and not enjoying the feeling. I have a friend that makes killer zucchini bread that's infused. The stuff is so good, you just can't stop eating it until it's gone. The effects an hour or so later are truly not pleasant.

Hey, what are you guys spending your stimulus checks on? I'm figuring some of it is going to go for a new rag top for my Jeep. Might even slap a winch on the front and a radio, too.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

WoodsRat, sounds like you be a girl after my own heart. Jeeps and the big woods go hand in hand. Lotsa trails where I live.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Some of mine is going for motorcycle parts. I have 2 projects at various stages . SHHHH! don't tell my wife!  LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Im telling her Steve1 you sneaky bastage. Your gonna get in trouble. Nanny nanny boo boo.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 17, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> WoodsRat, sounds like you be a girl after my own heart. Jeeps and the big woods go hand in hand. Lotsa trails where I live.


There's no place I feel more at home. I get along with the woodland critters better than I do most people.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 17, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Some of mine is going for motorcycle parts. I have 2 projects at various stages . SHHHH! don't tell my wife!  LOL


Your secret is safe with us! No back stabbers in this bunch.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

Let's go ridin'. And i'll tell ya about the hereafter.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2020)

So, here in the land of misfits.....tell us why you are a misfit.  

I'm ******* crazy!!!  Always have been.  My whole life I have been a loner and living on the edge.  I was the one who was always in trouble in High School, almost got kicked out of college my freshman year and been one step ahead of the law all my life.  

My whole family was that way.  I come from a long line of losers, half outlaws half boozers.  Here is a song about my life....


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Why am I a misfit? Let's see, because I don't want to conform to the status Quo. I live hard and ride hard. Oh and I do so enjoy watching my girls grow from seed to harvest


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

My first name is ass-hole according to my Wife of 34yrs.
,,so im guessing i fit right in.
Truth is,,she does whatever to hell i tell her to do. If i say jump, she says how high,.........oh crap shes just walked in,,i gotta go.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2020)

Bwahahaha....she caught you....now pay the price.....doesn't look like she is doing what you tell her....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep,,she will kick my butt. She dont play.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

I do not believe in hittin' a woman, unless she cold cocks me first, then I might.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2020)

I have never hit a woman....well maybe someone like Bruce Jenner or whatever it is now.....






I don't feel sorry for It.....talk about a MISFIT


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Watch out,,he can kick our old butts,,,especially if he takes off his high heels.
And i m not hitting my Wife,,she is like Mafia.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 17, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Let's go ridin'. And i'll tell ya about the hereafter.



I think I already know what you're here after!


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 17, 2020)

Uhm  What's he here after


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh I figured it out. He wants your tractor seat


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 17, 2020)

Dinner and drinks first or I'm not even entertaining the thought.....


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

Never heard of the here after ? Ya take a nice pretty young lady out for a ride in the country and ask her if she knows about the here after. No, well it goes like this ....Baby if you ain't here after what i'm here after, you're gonna be here after i'm gone. The Here After.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

You guys are funny.
Pute im thinking one of your post is gone. Guess he did kick your butt after all. I warned yas. Freaken trouble maker...
Aladinsane,,ya better be careful,,, Woodsrat mught take you out in the Country and kick your old butt and leave you standing on a dirt road.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 18, 2020)

I got something else in mind for WoodsRat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

You old coot,,you just wanna go fishing and have someone to bait your hook for you. Better be careful are you will end up swimming with the Alligator Gar.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 18, 2020)

Morning guys and gals. Got some sunshine this morning. Does great for the lockdown blues.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 18, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> You guys are funny.
> Pute im thinking one of your post is gone. Guess he did kick your butt after all. I warned yas. Freaken trouble maker....



If it was a political post, good. The only place you can violate the rules about politics on a daily basis seems to be the Home of the Old Fart's Club. That's why I stay away. Here, it's all laughs. We need laughs, not people on soap boxes.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah woods that is not the spot iffen you like the current administration. 
Good Morning Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Hope you guys are having a great day. Im getting my yard ready for my grandkids tomorrow. I miss them dearly. We are going to grill some Dogs and Burgers and let them play.
My swimming pool is ready. Still a little cool,but clean and ready.
My plant is loving this sunshine


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 18, 2020)

WoodsRat, let's go for a ride in the woods.It'll be a barrel full of laughs.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

Here I sit broken hearted.......

tried to post (it got deleted)

so I farted!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Akadin,,,bait your own sticking hook. Woodsrat dont like little slimmy worms.
She uses artificial bait... and can outfish you ya old goat..
Pute you funny bastage. How long you been here on MP? You know who the rules, and who they apply too by now im sure.
Im going to look at your profile ya trouble maker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay Pute,,you only been here since January. Thought you had been here longer. Your right where you belong ya Misfit.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

Why is everybody picking on me??  I'm a faithful follower of Brother John Birch and I belong to the Antioch Babtist Church......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Steve1 i hope your Grandma is doing okay my friend. I lost my grandparents yrs ago. I loved them dearly. Sending positive energy her way. I would pray but im an Agnostic.
Its okay Pute,,we loves ya.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 18, 2020)

....and I ain't even got a garage. You can call home and ask my wife!
Love that song.

Aladin, would that be a Magic Carpet Ride?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Woodsrat,,Aladins carpet has holes in it. Stay away from the carpet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

By the way. I wonder who owns this Forum? I mean is it owned by the members thru donations or what? Just curious.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

People say I'm no good and I know that is true.....cause I get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 18, 2020)

I am a Midnight Toker


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 18, 2020)

People say I'm no-good,
And crazy as a loon.
I get stoned in the morning,
I get drunk in the afternoon.


putembk said:


> People say I'm no good and I know that is true.....cause I get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> You guys are funny.
> Pute im thinking one of your post is gone.



Yes, his post was deleted for being Transphobic. Racist and or bigoted posts are not allowed.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm not a racist or a bigot.....I might be Transhobic....don't know ....but I'm just having fun.  Me and O'l Harley Never Had To Much Fun....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Dangit Hamster,,stop using big words. Now i got to go look that up. Want to make sure I'm not one of what ever that is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

*Damnnn,,thats alot of stuff ya gotta be for one word. Dang Pute,,your all those things Bro.
Seems like alot of definition's for not liking Bruce wearing dresses and high heels. By the way,,how the heck does anybody wear those heels.


Transphobia* encompasses a range of negative attitudes, feelings or actions toward transgender or transsexual people, or toward transsexuality. *Transphobia* can include fear, aversion, hatred, violence, anger, or discomfort felt or expressed towards people who do not conform to society's gender expectation


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm not a racist or a bigot.....I might be Transhobic....don't know ....but I'm just having fun.  Me and O'l Harley Never Had To Much Fun....



Being Transphobic is being bigoted. Fun can still be had without being hateful towards people. Referring to someone as an It is not cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Unless your talking about the movie called IT. Was very scary but IT was an IT. Not sure if the Producers were bigoted,,i was to young to remember.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

I just hope I don't catch it.   But, my apologizes to Catlin or anybody who was offended by what he has done....I mean what I have done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Setting on my back porch,,looking at my backyard,, and drinking a Cold beer.
Life is good.
Bout to pass this joint,,who wants it?


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry  Auto No sharing dobbies.  Practice Social Distancing


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2020)

I do ...you are a brother of the bud


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope yall have a great day.
Im grilling today and having my Grandchildren over for hot dogs and beer. Okay,,they dont get any beer but Pawpaw does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Finally a doctor who tells the Truth.
Dr. David Katz: Coronavirus vaccine or herd immunity are only ways life can fully return to normal

https://www.foxnews.com/media/david-katz-coronavirus-vaccine-herd-immunity


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 19, 2020)

Took a nice little three hour drive in the country yesterday. Headed to a tourist location to see just how empty it was. Dead. Really dead. Drove out to the boonies and enjoyed seeing things turning green again. I had to get out of the house for a while to keep my sanity. Didn't hurt anyone, despite what my governor says. I came in contact with no one. What few people I passed smiled and waved. It's going to be hard to keep people down on the farm when the weather turns warm.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning misfits.  Another wonderful day not to fit in.  Ever get the feeling you aren't wanted?    My mother always made me feel that way!  All I want to do is fit in .... But...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Your very welcome here my friend. We are all different. Thats what makes the world go around. We as adults learn to agree to disagree respectfully about whatever it is.
Some want you to except their behavior which can be considered by many as not PC,, but THEY dont have to except your behavior if its not considered PC by them. Go figure.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 19, 2020)

All my Life 




putembk said:


> Ever get the feeling you aren't wanted?


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 19, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Being Modded here. Now my post have to be approved



Only one from Fox news


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

I was told about this place from someone on FB. They said it had been around awhile,,had some good growers to hang out with. But i was also warned it was run by Liberals which i didn't see as a problem since we are all adults  i figured we could agree to disagree on things if necessary. Of course you cant win them all,,but i have seen some good ppl answer questions and act like adults,,which is cool.
I have noticed some clicks your not welcome in,,but thats nothing new on any forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Only one from Fox news



Whats Fox got to do with it. Its just a news organization. I watch all kinds of news. Just happen to see that article on FB. Im a little confused.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 19, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> I have noticed some clicks your not welcome in,,but thats nothing new on any forum.



OFC


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah i kinda noticed that,,but hey, thats Rosebuds thread and looks like its been around awhile and she has like minded ppl who post there. To each his own. We  might not be welcome over there for whatever reason but thats okay. They are more then welcome here. I still drop by over there but if they dont want me too thats fine too,,,sad,,but like i said,,to each his own.
I have also noticed some of us are being compared to ppl who were here before and left,,thats a little weird and im not sure what thats all about but undoubtedly they pissed someone off. I didnt join this site to piss ppl off. Just wanted a pot growing forum to hang out on with like minded ppl.
So far i am happy and have found some friends.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2020)

Why is my picture not appearing?  Red X?   It is a joke no political overtones no racist remarks and nothing about your sexual preference.  I see very caustic remarks on here regarding liberal politics and yet I read your Terms of Use and it says No political discussions?   I guess the rules apply to some but not all.  I'm gonna tell my dad.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Im going to tell my Dad. Now thats funny. Ill see if i can post a pic below of my plant.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Morning Fellow misfits. Autogrower enjoy your time with the grandkids today. We sure miss ours. Took a long ride down the bayou yesterday and came home, Cooked slabs of ribs and spent the morning so far bring 1/2 slabs to our friends we can’t hang out with right now Going to rain today


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks my friend. I certainly will. I love my Grand babies.
Here is some porn. Just rained a little so i have spots on my camera.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 19, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Only one from Fox news


Try CNN. They'll love that one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Who is CNN?
Thats a joke by the way. I use to watch Wolf during 911,,but haven't watched him much lately.
I do like OAN though. Just news,,not so much opinions. Dont need CNN or Foxes opinions,, give me the news and ill have my own opinion of whatever it is.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2020)

CNN...?  Communist News Network????    Hmmm, only thing that comes to mind.....


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> CNN...?  Communist News Network????    Hmmm, only thing that comes to mind.....



I thought it was the Clinton News Network
But Communist Works very well


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 19, 2020)

Some Damnn funny stuff posted fellow stoners , Thanks for the laughs.

Well yesterday I got a call from one of my brothers who is a private jet pilot. He asked me if I was bored under the Govern-Mental lock down and I said Helll yes I am. So he invited me to tag along with him at work for a day or so and to meet him at the airport at a certain hanger, He gave me the gate pass number to get in and the hanger to meet him at. So long story short he had to log some fly hours on 2 private corporate jets , He has to keep them fly ready so they are ready when the he gets a call for whomever needs to go from point a to point b. He and 1 other pilot are on a 24-7 standby and they have to make sure the jets are fueled and ready at a moments notice to fly anywhere needed.

He asked me where I wanted to go and I said lets circle the great lakes in jet number 1 and then he had to drop that one off in Denver to pick up the 2nd jet to get some fly hours on. Again he asked where too and I said lets fly by Area 51 if he could. He laughed and made a radio call for clearance and I'll be dammnedd we flew almost over the space ghost alien town. He had to radio when we approached to get clearance and they sent up an escort jet to fly along beside us until we exited the secure air space. What a fun trip it was , He said if I'm still bored with the Govern-Mental lockdown let him know as I could fly along on his next testing missions if I so desired. Well thats a no brainer in my book. I did tell him I would like to pick up some fresh caught lobsters somewhere on the upper east coast and he said he'd have to make a few calls to arrange delivery of the lobsters to the airport but it could be done. Sounds like fun for next week or the week after.

Ahh all of of sudden this  virus isn't so bad to cope with. Who ever said Kid Brothers aren't fun doesn't have the rite kid brother.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 19, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Dinner and drinks first or I'm not even entertaining the thought.....





WoodsRat said:


> Took a nice little three hour drive in the country yesterday. Headed to a tourist location to see just how empty it was. Dead. Really dead. Drove out to the boonies and enjoyed seeing things turning green again. I had to get out of the house for a while to keep my sanity. Didn't hurt anyone, despite what my governor says. I came in contact with no one. What few people I passed smiled and waved. It's going to be hard to keep people down on the farm when the weather turns warm.




Good for you Woodsrat going for a country drive and like you said you didn't hurt anyone but helped your Mental Wellness and that's the key factor in todays times.

You sound like a fun lady maybe 1 day we can smoke one together out in the woods 

Just a funny off road picture I thought might bring a smile to your day.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow! Sounds like your little trip was a whole lot nicer than mine!
As far as women drivers, this one had a man behind the wheel...


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Ah sh*t.


WoodsRat said:


> Wow! Sounds like your little trip was a whole lot nicer than mine!
> As far as women drivers, this one had a man behind the wheel...View attachment 260822


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2020)

you always look for tracks coming OUT THE OTHER SIDE......real men don't do that.....must have been one of them s********s


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 20, 2020)

Good morning, boys and girls! Woke up to sunshine this morning. Not sure how long it's going to last, but it put a smile on my kisser anyway.
I hope everybody has whatever kind of day you want to have. I'd say have a great day, but that might not be PC enough for this site.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Good Morning!  Beautiful day down south also. Should be nice for a few days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Got our drink on yesterday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Steve after the rain went thru yesterday, the sun came out and it was awesome. Grandkids had a great time and the hot dogs and beer was great.
And we were Texas legal. Had 10 ppl with my Sons and their Wifes,one friend,and my grandchildren.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Glad you got to see the Grandbabies


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks my friend. We really had a good time. Im ready for things to get back to as normal as possible.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 20, 2020)

HAPPY STONERS DAY..........HAPPY 4/20


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Back at ya my friend. I put 4-20 as my birthday. No reason to give out to much info on a pot site. Its actually very close to that but thats my business and ill keep it that way. The age is correct though.
Ill join ya and smoke a bowl on my site BD.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2020)

Morning!!!  Happy 4/20.  I have already had 2 grape nehi's and I'm looking for trouble!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Drunk already A....


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2020)

Cornerstone of every nutritious breakfast!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning!!!  Happy 4/20.  I have already had 2 grape nehi's and I'm looking for trouble!!


You do know that was Hitler's birthday, right?


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 20, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, boys and girls! Woke up to sunshine this morning. Not sure how long it's going to last, but it put a smile on my kisser anyway.
> I hope everybody has whatever kind of day you want to have. I'd say have a great day, but that might not be PC enough for this site.



Thanks Woodsrat and you also have a great day. PC Political Correctness is just a state of mind, kinda like getting a Participation Trophy. In America we still have freedom of thought and speech especially here on the Island of Misfits. Can I have an Amen . Enjoy your day, 4-20 is no different than any other day in my book especially now that weed is legal in most states , Just another participation trophy kinda thing the way I look at it all.



Autogrower said:


> Got our drink on yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 260834



Glad you got to spend time with your Grandkids, They look like Happy little ones and I'm sure had a great time seeing Gramps and Grannie as did you and your Mrs. seeing and spending time with them. They grow up so quickly so Enjoy every moment with them you can and give them Fond Lifelong memories of You and your Mrs. Good Luck .


----------



## Mr Magoo (Apr 20, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Back at ya my friend. I put 4-20 as my birthday. No reason to give out to much info on a pot site. Its actually very close to that but thats my business and ill keep it that way. The age is correct though.
> Ill join ya and smoke a bowl on my site BD.




Happy Belated or early Birthday Brother whenever it is. I bet you had a Birthday Party Celebration yesterday with your Grandkids and I'm sure seeing and spending time with them during these times was the Greatest Present you could have gotten. Well that and your Govern-Mental Stimulated check


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 20, 2020)

It's been a month and a half since I've had any alcohol, so I stopped by the store. I was looking for a 12 pack, but all they had was 6 and 18 packs. I figured the 18 was the way to go, so tonight I'm sitting by a fire, drinking my suds, and toking on my hash pipe. I have to make sure to roll up a couple of potatoes in aluminum foil just in case I get a visit from the brown shirts or the FD. A girl just can't be too careful. I'd offer to pass the pipe to you, but every time you got it, it would taste like Clorox wipes.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I should  be trimming tonight. I've been drying my sour diesel for about a week now. Hopefully get them curing


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2020)

Its been 22 hrs since I had my last vodka.  2 more hours to go...


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello Misfits! So sorry I haven't been by to chat lately, I've been so busy there simply hasn't been any time for me to spare for this. Hopefully you have all managed without me. lololol

Amen to that Mr. Magoo!

I finally remembered to grab my reading glasses before settling in with my laptop and coming on here so I thought I would try a slightly smaller font. Remember gentlemen, it's not the size, it's how you use it! (Yeah, right )


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

Good to see you MJ you funny girl. Finally someone with some humor.
Wait,,that would be all the Misfits. People who like to laugh and have fun.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey guys and gals, fellow misfit here, been a member for a while but not very active but due to being out of work due to Corona I have plenty of time on my hands so I got the gorilla tent running again.  Love to joke around and shoot the shit and this seems like a cool place to do that.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 21, 2020)

NENugs420 said:


> Hey guys and gals, fellow misfit here, been a member for a while but not very active but due to being out of work due to Corona I have plenty of time on my hands so I got the gorilla tent running again.  Love to joke around and shoot the **** and this seems like a cool place to do that.


Welcome Back!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 21, 2020)

Welcome! Nothing but fun and games here. No attitudes, no snobbery, just good folks getting through life together.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2020)

Welcome back Nuggs.  This thread is the place to hang for sure!!!  Interesting **** here and nice and warm in here.  We even have hot women here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

I am not a women but thank you. I did wear a brah for a mask the other day and I am pretty hot. Freaking Texas weather. Pute keep your hands off my butt.

Welcomes nuggs. Glad to have you here with the other misfits. Keep your eyes on them though,,they are crazy.
By the way,i see Nuggs runs a Bar. Free beer for everybody.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 21, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> I am not a women but thank you. I did wear a brah for a mask the other day and I am pretty hot. Freaking Texas weather.


So, THAT'S where it went? Oh, well. I made do with what I had.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry Auto, wasn't thinking about you......MJ and WoodRat are more my type.   

For a good time call 867-5309


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 21, 2020)

NENugs420 said:


> Hey guys and gals, fellow misfit here, been a member for a while but not very active but due to being out of work due to Corona I have plenty of time on my hands so I got the gorilla tent running again.  Love to joke around and shoot the **** and this seems like a cool place to do that.



Welcome to the Island, join in on the fun and games here.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> I am not a women but thank you. I did wear a brah for a mask the other day and I am pretty hot. Freaking Texas weather. Pute keep your hands off my butt.
> 
> Welcomes nuggs. Glad to have you here with the other misfits. Keep your eyes on them though,,they are crazy.
> By the way,i see Nuggs runs a Bar. Free beer for everybody.


Unfortunately don’t own the bar lol, free beers for me though


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry Auto, wasn't thinking about you......MJ and WoodRat are more my type.
> 
> For a good time call 867-5309


Don’t ya lose that number


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

Well now ya done went and hurted my fellings Pute. Im so sexy for my shirt,,im so sexy for my shirt. You guys make me laugh. And i kept that number sweetie.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Well now ya done went and hurted my fellings Pute. Im so sexy for my shirt,,im so sexy for my shirt. You guys make me laugh. And i kept that number sweetie.





Nothing personal but you kind of look like a pig in a yellow moo moo......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

So i did turn you on. I knew it you sick old pervert. But can you dance like me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

trying to download a gif but cant seem to get it to work.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't feel bad. They deleted my entire post because of a pic that was more modest than most people on beaches around the world. Got too many mods in the house, I guess.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2020)

I think we should all become volunteer mods.  All I need is an outfit.

@ Auto, I would love to dance after I have had a few ludes.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 21, 2020)

Evening Misfits, Welcome new Misfits.  This dang thing  got to do everyday is getting in the way.  You Know a Job.  Ol well just glad I am not stuck at home. 
Been plenty of  laughs today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay now i remember. God im getting old.
Anyway what i was going to say is. The mods seem to be doing a pretty good job so far watching over the board,,so why do they need your help explaining things? Thank you for your patience waiting for me to remember.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 22, 2020)

Good morning, gang. Birds woke me up way too early. It's supposed to rain all day. Yay!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Yep,,i moved my plants under my porch. Its supposed to rain pretty good here today.
I posted pics of my grow on my other thread. I got three new clones.
Not sure what they are. He said he got them mixed up in his move. They are all known strains so i dont care. I know they are dank and i dont sale so it doesn't matter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Im proud of my State and my Governor for being the 1st State to start reopening businesses. Then again construction never stopped. I just finished building an Auto Zone. Nobody i know in construction has Covid. Some of us think we have already had it.
Im pretty sure me and my Wife had it back in January. We got the Flu shot, but This was not like any flu i ever had. This crap went from fever to our lungs. We were sick for almost 3 weeks. What helped us was pain pills i had left over from the dentist. Opiods help stop coughing. And they really did. Plus they helped with the fever because of the Tylenol in them.
A friend of ours came over to visit and later we found out she was sick. This was before we got sick. And guess where she had just came back from,,,Yep New York visiting her Daughter.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

Morning. Holly crap!!  What happened while I was sleeping.  Hallowpoint and Umbra are attacking (trolling) the thread!!?

Wondering who put a bee in their bonnet.  Reminds me of our two political parties.  One can say or do anything and the other gets busted for spitting on the sidewalk.  

Why can't we all get along.  But some here are hateful.  I tried to call someone who cared but nobody answered!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

I did answer,,but i forgot what you ask me.
Yeah it seems it was a little busy by two ppl that never come over here. Course i told them they are welcome anytime. And its okay to disagree with someone but i just wish they would leave the moderating to the moderators.
If someone breaks forum rules im sure the mods are watching and can deal with that person. Although i have definitely seen rules broke on the subject of politics with no consequences. Not sure what thats all about but its their call. Hopefully they will give me the same treatment if i say something.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm just a bored gal that was looking for a little fun and maybe a giggle or two, not a bunch of drama.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

First of all, what are the rules.  I came here a few months ago and read the terms and agreed.   Found the social forums and started posting. I liked the fact that there was no political discussions allowed.   It wasn't 10 minutes before several post were jumping all over OUR PRESIDENT and his policies.  ***?  So, I kind of drifted away since I didn't agree with the way our country was being attacked.

Now I come back because of this thread and am enjoying it.  But, I did break the rules because I called a famous athlete an "It" because he identifies himself as something other than his natural birth right.  Now I can't post pictures.  I see a whole lot worse on other threads here but I guess they are privileged.  Rules are rules and they are for everybody. 

So, mods do your job but do it the same for all.  This is a free country.....last time I checked......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Morning Woodsrat. Hey,,lets just have a good day. Water off a ducks back my Grandaddy use to say.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

I must of been typing while you were posting my friend Pute.
Well you know better then the most of us here on this thread because we are new to the site.
Hopefully it will all work out and yeah i have noticed that, but im afraid we are out numbered and out powered by their friends who are mods i guess. Who knows i was just hoping it was a fair process. Maybe once they get to know us it will pass and we will also get the free passes too.
Honestly never thought on a board this big, and a thread this small, it would be of so much interest to some that are not interested in being a part of the thread in the 1st place.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Morning Woodsrat. Hey,,lets just have a good day. Water off a ducks back my Grandaddy use to say.




Water off a ducks back.....you have been watching Duck Dynasty again....


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

Totally agree Auto.  If you don't like the thread don't come here.  I would love to go the O'l farts thread but I don't because of liberal politics.  So, I SMOKE DOPE AND TELL JOKES HERE.  I want my pics back....promise I won't pick on Bruce again.  Now the Kardashians are a different story....


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm just swinging by to say hullo.  I lean Dem and piped up a little to hard and was pounded down some also. Don't feel alone. Politics is an easy troll topic so I have learned to leave politics alone, but comment on pot legislation and health is still on topic.  Neither should be Red/Blue in my mind but politics has become very polarized.

I havent been called out since I restricted my talk.  Others here don't have the capacity to filter.  They get special dispensation.  That doesnt excuse me.

The long time members had history with people that troll on a regular basis to cause trouble.  They dont want their playground to be trashed.  They step hard to not let a bunch of drama ruin what is one of the better sites for higher learning about pot growing, terps and genetics.  These come in small nuggets of comments but are worth a lot to me, so I get it.

Just my take on stuff.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 22, 2020)

Whats up weirdos?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 22, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> AladinSane....that is twice you have referred to what you think the site should do...unfortunately it is not the "what AladinSane feels site"....the site had rules established years before any of us joined.Adults follow rules and do not high jack threads, contest or challenge others thoughts or opinions and keeps the subject line on course...you may offer your thoughts in a polite way without offending others...no there is no thinned skinned attitudes here...when you go into anyone's home as a new member ...you should adhere to the atmosphere and give yourself a chance to fit in.... this is just good forum etiquette. Every new member is welcomed with the same enthusiasm and all are welcome. If the rules are not your cup of tea...there are always options...lots of grow forums out there join another one....open your wallet and grab a host server...domain, forum software and you can have your own site....then you can establish any rules you like. Remember...all these boards live and die by the strength of the  Staff and members...we stand united at MP....your agenda will not fly here!



Well I guess we have a new moderator here, or at least a wanna be. I was commenting on Umbra's post. Now you comment on my post, no problem, just as there should be no problem with me commenting on Umbra, of anyone else's post. You say 2 times that " what AladinSane feels site" about my posts. Aren't you doing the same thing with my posts ? Umbra referred to "firestax and Stax" of which I have no knowledge of, maybe you do. It does seem that a new member does not have the same posting rights as an older member. Is not a different opinion welcome for discussion here ? My agenda ? Do not understand where you are getting that from as I have no agenda. You say peace as the last word on a lot of your posts. But your avatar shows a "person" holding a pistol. Not to peaceful, IMHO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome Dextell and thanks for dropping by. Good post Brother.
And yes ive seen the special dispensation on certain threads. Oh well cant win them all Dextell.

And Thank you Lesso,i resemble that remark.

Aladin,how do you know thats not a water pistol or cap gun Hollowpoints holding. I mean it could be. I dont have to show my guns,,people that know me know. Others would find out if they broke into my home. Other then that id rather see a hunting rifle in a picture. Less violent. Well maybe not to a deer..


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 22, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Whats up weirdos?



Weirdos ? No, we're misfits. On the other hand weirdos fits too. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

My Wife said im Weird,,although thats not the name she uses. Most the time my first name is ********.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

If you don't like the thread don't come on here Hallowpoint.  Probably won't see me on your liberal threads.  Seems like this place is big enough for all of us.  Sorry that me having fun upsets you so much.  You don't upset me.  I'm used to it though.  

Since I'm not allowed to post pictures here.....I'm trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Have you tried to post regular pics of weed or something?


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> I'm just swinging by to say hullo.  I lean Dem and piped up a little to hard and was pounded down some also. Don't feel alone. Politics is an easy troll topic so I have learned to leave politics alone, but comment on pot legislation and health is still on topic.  Neither should be Red/Blue in my mind but politics has become very polarized.
> 
> I havent been called out since I restricted my talk.  Others here don't have the capacity to filter.  They get special dispensation.  That doesnt excuse me.
> 
> ...


Well said. Part of the learning process is the patience to receive it


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Exactly. Dextell got his point across without it sounding demeaning or like he was better then whom he is speaking too.
So i agree with you.
Well said Dextell.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

No, no pot pics for me....Why am I such a miss fit....like I really give a ****....


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 22, 2020)

Holy Crap what just happened.  And Why did it start after  my post?  What happened to the Fun Loving Misfits ?


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Holy Crap what just happened.  And Why did it start after  my post?  What happened to the Fun Loving Misfits ?




WE are under attack by a virus.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 22, 2020)

putembk, are you having trouble posting pics? I can't see any reason on our end for that. I have trouble on this newer version too. It drives me crazy. I need to go practice and see if i can figure it out again. Sorry.


----------



## MJ Passion (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all.   I just pulled several posts.   Most were dissing the mods or this forum, or proving they read the rules, etc.   I also deleted some posts from those that were somewhat modding or explaining modding as that does not need to be done.

@putembk  = he just was posting a link to an image in a forum that requires being logged in to see it.  There is nothing wrong.

And for those acting as if they own the site and being lead on this thread, don't be dissing others.   I may have to be watching this forum more.

And as to "we are all adults and should be able to say what we want"  this is an area where if you say what you want you have to accept the consequences.    That is part of free speech.    Or you can be adult and restrain yourself.    Also, all those **** you see instead of words, are the censor at work.    Most forums that will get the post removed.

Now if I did this right, both "sides" will be a little bit angry with me and a little bit "happy" with my actions.

PS:  The site owner is not currently posting but could be visiting not logged in.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 22, 2020)

I must be a bad boy. Have always stuck up for myself and will continue to do so when necessary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Awesome job Angie. At least you were fair with your actions and we appreciate you stopping by. Pute wasnt sure about being able to post images,,so thank you for making him feel better about it.


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 23, 2020)

Grasshopper421 said:


> Holy Crap what just happened.  And Why did it start after  my post?  What happened to the Fun Loving Misfits ?



Yes, I was quite surprised by all the deleted posts. I couldn't figure out why mine was deleted at first but then realized it must've been because I had quoted a post that was deleted...?


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 23, 2020)

I thought this thread would be a good fit for me, feeling like a bit of a misfit here myself, but I'm unsure now since I fall a little more on the liberal side of things. I don't need to discuss my political views here anyway, I have other outlets for that...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Your welcome here anytime MJ no matter what your politics are.
We dont care if your right,middle, or left as long as we can all agree to disagree like adults, instead of talking down our Country and our President and acting so hateful.
I didnt like Obama but i didnt act a fool over it. As a matter of fact i tried to support him and it wasnt easy.
Anyway,,have a good day MJ.

And Good Morning To All You Misfits.
Yes im up early everyday. I take my Thyroid meds at 5am where i can have my coffee and breakfast at about 7am. Doc said its best not to eat or drink for a couple hrs after taking it,,so i take it early.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm a bit of a misfit myself, i slso take thyroid meds every day. I was told to wait at least 30 minutes till i eat but i also take a stomach med and blood pressure meds too. I guess it's a part of getting old, i'm 59 as of last month.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Morning, conservative minded people.  MAGA!!! Have you got red on?   I' m a patriot and proud to be an American.  I got the Stars and Bars waving in my front yard and would have been honored to fight for her.

I love political name and all I want for Christmas is FOUR MORE YEARS!!!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank whatever deity is politically correct, but I take absolutely no medications on a daily basis. I'll fight a headache for an hour before I'll take an Advil. Big Pharma scares the devil out of me. They don't make enough money if they cure you. They make more money by keeping you physically dependent on your daily meds.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Meds, not so long ago I bragged about not having to take any....not any more. Old age has set in!  70 this summer and don't take many but this body is wearing out. Arthritis is a *****!!!!


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Gosh darn it I got edited again.  Sorry mods I am trying to be good.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Good Morning folks! It's so easy to be bad


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

DarrellTrump said:


> I'm a bit of a misfit myself, i slso take thyroid meds every day. I was told to wait at least 30 minutes till i eat but i also take a stomach med and blood pressure meds too. I guess it's a part of getting old, i'm 59 as of last month.


Yeah i also take BP meds and Statins.
I see Umbra told you to go away when you posted on the OFC. Very nice welcome huh,,just because of your name. Go figure.
You are more then welcome here my friend. Even if you were a liberal we wouldn't treat you that way. Its absolutely ridiculous for you to be judged so hatefully so quickly. But what's new.
Anyway,,have fun and enjoy yourself.
If your growing dont be afraid to post your pics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Whats up Steve. Good to see ya again. Its okay to be bad as long as we dont break any rules. The Admin Angie is allowing us to have a Conservative thread here as long as we dont get stupid and disrespectful. No hating here. If your Liberal your more then welcome as long as its not hatefull post. I have good friends that are Liberals but they dont hate Conservatives. Heck we all grill and drink beer together.
Anyway have a good day.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome DT!!  Pull up a chair and tell us where going on.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't do politics that i my own business. So it's because of my name, i used to play spades a lot and was nick named political name and it stuck


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Morning Pute. You were not edited by Mods. That is a built in to the program for this site. It does it automatically.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

DarrellTrump said:


> I don't do politics that i my own business. So it's because of my name, i used to play spades a lot and was nick named political name and it stuck



I like Texas Holdem. Love that game.
Really sucks being judged by a nick name,,but whats new nowadays.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 23, 2020)

OK, my opinion. I'm not here for politics. I'm here to have a little fun and learn more about what I enjoy, growing weed. I made the mistake on OFC once that I thought politics should be kept off of the page and I was sort of politely told that since I was new , he would "let it slide". So now I comment on cannabis and whatever we're talking about for the day. You can get a lot of good advice on the different forums and I appreciate that


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

No problem Steve. You post what you want. And bring on the grows and the questions,,we are ready. Mostly this thread is just about having a little fun. Sometimes Politics come up and thats okay too as long as its not hatefull . We talk about just about everything here. Its true that alot of us lean toward conservative but its no big deal.
What you growing my friend?


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Believe it or not we actually grow pot here..  What are you growing Steve?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

A little bud porn for ya Steve.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> No problem Steve. You post what you want. And bring on the grows and the questions,,we are ready. Mostly this thread is just about having a little fun. Sometimes Politics come up and thats okay too as long as its not hatefull . We talk about just about everything here. Its true that alot of us lean toward conservative but its no big deal.
> What you growing my friend?


I just harvested 4 Sour Diesels, I have 2 Black Dominas in flower(5 weeks), and I'm starting Chocolope and Chem Dawg


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Some pics of the SD. I don’t have any current photos of the Blacks


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice Brother. They look great. Good job my friend.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning all, nice bud porn. Congrats on the garden, looks great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

The one with all the buds is Maui. It was given to me by a friend who ran out of room in his growroom. He had her in a DWC under T8s just to keep her alive untill i could pick it up. She stretched quite a bit and his dog broke several limbs. So i took her,,transplanted into soil and put outside. I take her in every night and back outside in the morning. She has actually done pretty good. And yeah i know she isnt all that great looking but better then her dying
The other 3 are clones that will be grown outside normally like they should. They will be bushy and much better.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey some nice porn.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 23, 2020)

Darrell political name, welcome to the Island. I just read your "welcome" to the OFC, don't pay any attention to him, he's pissed cause he posted on here yesterday and caused a ruckus and had some posts deleted by admin, as did I.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

I figured out he's nothing but hot air. I also read where norcalhal (spelling) told him he wan't the grower he thinks he is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Angie got us all. She was very fair in her post deletions and in what she said. I was pleasantly surprised how fair she was. Much respect for Angie.
And she is the boss of this site. She answers only to the owner.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Who is norcalhal?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

What up nerds! 
Dont feel bad, ive been posting here since 2012 and felt like a bit of an outsider for a long time. As growers from the prohibition era, sometimes we can be a little guarded / jaded. I would say show the others goodwill, and they will warm up to you. For the most part. 
It took a lot of the other growers here a long time before anyone even liked one of my posts. Over time most of them have come around. Some still treat me like a stepchild, i just couldnt care less. I like this site, 99 percent of the other growers, but im not exactly expecting Thanksgiving invitations or birthday cards either.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

Autogrower said:


> Who is norcalhal?


NorCalHal is a badass commercial grower. I believe he went on to make big bucks in the legal arena.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Guess ill have to do some forum research brother. Thanks 
And we are glad to have you post on this thread my friend.
Peace


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

I rarely post pics any more.....after awhile they all look alike.



Gonna try and post a pic of me....if it will take;.....Angie says I'm good to go....lets see.....yea....it worked....
the other ol fart in the background is my son....he can't keep up


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep,,i bet thats you ya old goat.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

By the way.....Angie, thank you for giving a bunch of harmless o'l men a place to hang.  Respect given!   I suddenly have a different outlook on this site.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep,,she is a great lady and very fair. But be careful cause she will still kick that butt if you we get out of line. Dont want to be on her bad side.
You can send her a PM to thank her too.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

here is a pic of Blood Orange Tangeriene.....oldie but a goodie


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Good looking porn pute. I guess i'm a misfit posted to the old farts thread and get confronted by a jerk because of my name. Not sure where he got the silly name he uses but it is his and mine is mine. He got rude with me and i guess didn't expect me to say anything back to him. Rosebud tells me to quit but doesn't say a word to mister rude high and mighty. I sent her a pm asking about it. I was told this was a good site but i guess i was told wrong. After reading most of that thread it seems they a bunch of snowflakes, i may be one to but they will never find out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Just let it go brother. Its not worth it. Some ppl are just rude and full of hate,,and you cant change some ppls way of thinking, and its not worth allowing it to mess up your day.
Just put it behind you my friend. Thats what they want is to piss you off and hope you do something to get you into trouble with the Admin Angie.
I will say this again,,,Water Off Ducks Back. Push the Ignore button and lets have fun and grow some weed. By the way its a beautiful day. Ive been cleaning my garage instead of setting on my crack. I have no butt,scratched it off yrs ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

I have never been here to be banned. I have never been banned from any site. What is your problem besides being an ass. And what are you afraid of that you suspect everyone who doesn't kiss your butt of being some Trolls that got banned. I have never seen ppl act like this filled with so much hate. Do you even smoke weed? Lay off the Sativas because you are the most paranoid person i have ever seen on a site. I guessing you dont have an ignore button.


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow he trolls too. I have never been band from anywhere. Masttrr of fact i haven't been on a weed growing site since grow chat closed. World sure has changed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Pay him no attention. Im guessing you hit a nerve or something. Oh well cant win them all. Cant believe he is even making fun of our Grows. What an ass. Course thats okay. I grow my own weed and dont care what he thinks.
Change of subject.
What you growing Darrelltrump.


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2020)

You'll slip up, you always do


----------



## DarrellTrump (Apr 23, 2020)

Nothing at the moment with this covid19 i was worried if i got sick i wouldn't be able to take care of it. I think i'm going to go with some c99 or azad (Kashmir) this next run. Cropped out some acapulco gold the last run, it's ok but i've had better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey Misfits. Please do me a favor and stay off the OFC thread if your not welcome there.
This is Angie post and i want to abide by it.
Thank You





*Angie*
*AdministratorStaff Member Admin Moderator*
New
Okay members. I am well aware there are two political leanings on this site. That is fine. This is not a Liberal Site and it is not a Conservative site.

When discussing how to grow MJ you will behave and discuss that.

When in the Old Timer's Club thread/s or the new Island of Misfits, you will be decent and not troll or accusing others of being returned members. If they are returned, it will show eventually. If you are not a mod or admin, you have no need to be a pain.

That works both ways.

As I told some yesterday, this is a Marijuana Growing and using, etc Forum. The political stuff is not suppose to be here but it has been in the OTC thread and now a bit in the Iof M thread.

I have just banned one user from posting any replies to one of those threads, and will do more if I find it being an issue.

Ignore the thread you are not part of.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

So, with that said karma will kick your a## if you disobey. 







I like this place...lets move in and make it home....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes she will and i dont want Angie mad at us for not doing what she ask. I was a moderator for yrs and she is an awesome Admin. Very fair to all sides.
Okay back to working in my garage.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2020)

Speaking of being banned.  I have been on many many sites over the years and only banned once.  THC Farmer and our old pal Logic with help from C-Man and Sky High.  I went out in a blaze of glory.   Many here from both sides of the isle will remember that.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 23, 2020)

Good evening, Brothers & Sisters. Hope everybody is sufficiently stoned and happy. I'm about to get that way.
Don't let anyone tell you that hash doesn't keep well. I just pulled a gram of some stuff I'd made over four years ago out of the freezer. Still tasted good and still got me goofy. I think this years grow will all go to bubble hash except for a few choice buds.


----------



## Grasshopper421 (Apr 23, 2020)

Woodsrat I like your Greetings. So Good evening, Brothers & Sisters. Good evening All. Loved all the weed Porn today.  Not so much the Drama. I get my phone charged I will snap a few of my seedlings. 
Till then, Got to work Tomorrow. All you folks at Home eating all the snacks. Do not worry we are steadily making more.  Start 9 days of Vacation on Sat. 
And A Super Big Thanks to the Admin for cleaning up the place.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope you all have a great . Its Friday,,not that its any different here latly then any other. Finished the Auto Zone and have nothing else going on. This Covid crap is also effecting construction believe it or not. Texas is starting to open back up so hopefully things will get busy again. I work from home alot on Blue Prints and such when im not in the field.
Id say im almost simi retired but not quite there yet. 
I love to grow,,i mean anything. Weed,veggies, fruits,you name it. I clone almost anything and everything i can. Love cloning things and watching them grow.
Hope the Drama is done and over with where we xan just have fun and grow Weed.
Later Misfits,,time for some news.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 24, 2020)

Top of the morning misfits, hope all are well.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 24, 2020)

Good morning, guys & gals. Hope your weather is brighter than mine. Auto, I've got a joke for you.

A West Texas cowboy was riding across the plains when his horse stepped into a gopher hole, breaking its leg and causing the cowboy to land head first on a large rock.
The cowboy, who'd had a checkered past, wakes up in Hades. The devil says, "Well, Mr. Rough-Tough cowboy, how do you like the weather here in hell?"
The cowboy replies, "Reminds me of spring time in San Antonio."
So the devil turns up the heat and says, "How about now?"
The cowboy replies, "Reminds me of July in Jacksonville."
The devil cranks the heat up to full and says, "I'll bet this is more to your liking."
The cowboy says, "Reminds me of August in Abilene."
The devil realizes that the heat just isn't bothering the old outlaw, so he turns the heat off and cranks the air conditioning up on full. Ice sickles hang from the ceiling and the lake of fire freezes over. The cowboy starts cheering and laughing and jumping up and down.
The devil says, "What part of this makes you happy?"
The cowboy says, "Texas just legalized marijuana!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2020)

Now thats funny.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning.  To funny WR!  Place looks really good after spring cleaning.  Lots of work in the grow in the coming days.  
Need lots of coffee to get me going.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 24, 2020)

OK misfits, time to "smoke 'em if ya got 'em".


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Some pics of the SD. I don’t have any current photos of the Blacks


Good Morning!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't look now, but the sun's came out. At least I think it's the sun. I haven't seen it in the longest time.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> here is a pic of Blood Orange Tangeriene.....oldie but a goodie


That some serious bud porn love it


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you QB .  Only grew her once.  Beautiful plant but light yield and average smoke.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 25, 2020)

Good morning misfits. A new day, a new dollar ? or something like that. Was an old saying, yes i'm old. At 72 i'm in the prime of my life, the golden years they say. Golden years my behind. You spend all of your working years accumulating the gold only to have it taken away by the Trumpsters.


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> Thank you QB .  Only grew her once.  Beautiful plant but light yield and average smoke.


Even knowing now that its' light yield and average smoke" I still want to grow her ,


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 25, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning misfits. A new day, a new dollar ? or something like that. Was an old saying, yes i'm old. At 72 i'm in the prime of my life, the golden years they say. Golden years my behind. You spend all of your working years accumulating the gold only to have it taken away by the Trumpsters.


Really? They just gave me some gold!


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2020)

Pot is like a woman.  After awhile it is time to move on.  Plus I don't have room.    There is just a lot better pot out there.  That pic is over two years old.  Give the people what they want and Blood Orange Tangerine didn't make the starting line up or the team for that matter.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 25, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Really? They just gave me some gold!


Do not have my stimlus check yet and yes I do have direct deposit.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't have my check yet.  My taxes aren't done.   Accountant called and said taxes don't have to be in until early summer so he is taking his time.....doesn't matter.  I pay taxes quarterly and the stimulus will simply be deducted from the first quarterly payment.  Yes some do pay taxes.....who do you think pays for all this FREE STUFF.  When I was working the gov't took half......38% fed, 5% state and 5% for social security....I would love free stuff.....waiting on mine....I had to bust my a**.    But, I don't live in a mud hole.....


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

I wont be getting one of those....boo. Wouldve bought a new light.....


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 25, 2020)

Very strange. I got mine ten days ago. I haven't spent a penny of it yet. I'm still tempted to buy a new rag top for my little Jeep, but I might hold onto it a bit longer and see if something else tickles my fancy more.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 25, 2020)

The rest of the misfits must be enjoying the weekend cause they're not on here. Got very nice here, into the 60's with that big yellow thing in the sky.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm here.  Just heard CNN buried a story about political name's latest sexual assault claim against him.  Now the video has appeared from the Larry King show.  HMMMM?


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 26, 2020)

Good morning boys & girls. You sleepy-heads get out of bed. Or not. I have a bunch of things I could do or I could put them off until tomorrow. Might just have to smoke one and ponder the day.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 26, 2020)

What's happening on the Island this morning misfits ? I've got a buzz going on, how about you ?


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 26, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> The rest of the misfits must be enjoying the weekend cause they're not on here. Got very nice here, into the 60's with that big yellow thing in the sky.


Good Morning!It was a beautiful day yesterday until late evening, then it stormed. Worked on my wife’s raised garden. Supposed to be nice today


----------



## kevinn (Apr 26, 2020)

As you can see, I have been a member here since 1996 and this is my first post.  Came here for another thread; however, it soon became  evident that I was not a fit and there was not a whole lot of discussion that interested me.  Anyways, I would like to be castaway on your island that is if you will have an old, white, male, protestant with independent/conservative views who is proud of having voted for our president and will do so again.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 26, 2020)

You're more than welcome here, no matter what political or religious affliction you have. We're just folks that like to talk on the light side. We need some sort of positive stuff going on rather than the gloom and doom media blitz.
Not sure where the OP of the thread is, but I'm sure he'd welcome you, too.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks !! I appreciate much.  Probably will not post much but be assured that I am high enough when I do.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning all on this Monday. Hope all are healthy and as happy as can be while being confined to your house.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning, world! Can't believe I still wake up at the crack of dawn. Must be from getting older. I sure could sleep in when I was younger.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Good Morning all! It was a good weekend. My mother in law is in a nursing home and has Covid-19. It is her 90th birthday. Naturally the home is on lockdown but we were able to see her through a closed window. She's on day 12 and doing great! Made my wife's day


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning all! It was a good weekend. My mother in law is in a nursing home and has Covid-19. It is her 90th birthday. Naturally the home is on lockdown but we were able to see her through a closed window. She's on day 12 and doing great! Made my wife's day



Great to hear some good news.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, world! Can't believe I still wake up at the crack of dawn. Must be from getting older. I sure could sleep in when I was younger.



Me too, bro.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 27, 2020)

Unless I grew something overnight that I haven't noticed yet, that would be sister to you, brother.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Unless I grew something overnight that I haven't noticed yet, that would be sister to you, brother.



Oops, my bad Miss WoodsRat. Just get so used to using that word (bro) that it comes out all on it's own. Can we still go for that ride in the woods so you can learn about the here after sis ?


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 27, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Oops, my bad Miss WoodsRat. Just get so used to using that word (bro) that it comes out all on it's own. Can we still go for that ride in the woods so you can learn about the here after sis ?


I was just yanking your chain. Everybody around this site seems to be on edge and easily offended, but I'm the last one to worry about. As soon as the weather gets warmer, we can go for a ride, with the top down, too!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

WoodsRat, sounds great, we will go for that ride soon. 
Good morning to rest of the Island inhabitants. Hope all are healthy, wealthy and wise ?


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning Steve and Aladin. We seem to be missing a few of our regulars. I hope it's due to having more pressing things to do rather than the pox that's going around.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 28, 2020)

Think I need to go for a ride in the woods to get my sanity back. And smoke a bowl or two while i'm doing it.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 28, 2020)

I concur. It's a beautiful day for it.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning folks!  Bad weather down south. Power out when I left for work, going to have to remember to reset my timers.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning, Steve. Hope you have a pleasant day at work.
What happened to the rest of the castaways?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 29, 2020)

Good morning Steve and WoodsRat. Have a good hump day all.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 29, 2020)

I guess Umbra is calling the shots on this site now. Pity. It was a nice place to find friends and advice. I think paranoia is destroying him. I'm sorry, Steve & Aladin. If you notice, nobody else on MP treats people that way. I'd suggest putting him on ignore and continuing with your lives without his rudeness. I thought the mods would tame him down, but I was wrong.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

You know it doesn't really bother me. But when accuses me of playing games, I want to know what games I've been playing. What gets me is that no one else says a word when Umbra -GOD OF THE OFC speaks. I joined up with MP to have some fun and get advice on growing, that's all


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

So , a growing question. With the power out at my house, my flower room is getting extended amounts of darkness. will that have an adverse effect on the plants development?


----------



## kevinn (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> So , a growing question. With the power out at my house, my flower room is getting extended amounts of darkness. will that have an adverse effect on the plants development?



No just get them back on schedule when you get home.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

kevinn said:


> No just get them back on schedule when you get home.


Thanks


----------



## Lesso (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> So , a growing question. With the power out at my house, my flower room is getting extended amounts of darkness. will that have an adverse effect on the plants development?


How long are they in darkness?


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

They're on a 12/12 schedule. The lights came on at 6am this morning, went out at about 7am and have been dark ever since. My wife just now texted me saying the power came back on.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 29, 2020)

They should be fine then. Any longer than a day and youll youll get issues


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Lesso said:


> They should be fine then. Any longer than a day and youll youll get issues


Thanks Lesso


----------



## knowcannabisknowpeace (Apr 29, 2020)

I am King MoonRacer.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 29, 2020)

knowcannabisknowpeace said:


> I am King MoonRacer.



King MoonRacer, welcome to the fun and games here on the Island of Misfits. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Welcome!



X2


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 30, 2020)

Good morning all. The Island seems quit this morning. I'm here drinking coffee.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Good Morning AladinSane. It has been quiet the last day or so.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 30, 2020)

Morning boys. I'd much rather have it quiet than be drama filled. Got a little work to do and then it's time to get high. Sure wish Grasshopper and Auto would show back up. Hope they didn't get their feelings hurt. A wise man once told me, "They can't get your goat if they don't know where you keep it."


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2020)

Morning.  Just checking in.  Heard the FBI was coming so I have been waiting for Comey to show up.  Wait.....I think he is heading for the crow bar hotel.....so, the place is safe.....

Hope all are doing well and staying safe.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 30, 2020)

so far so good. Good to hear from you


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2020)

knowcannabisknowpeace said:


> I am King MoonRacer.



Welcome....so can ya grow pot?  If so tell us what you are doing.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 30, 2020)

Good evening misfits, hope everyone had a good day. Good day or bad day, let's smoke to it.


----------



## knowcannabisknowpeace (Apr 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Welcome....so can ya grow pot?  If so tell us what you are doing.


Greetings!
My current Projects/Strains are;
Hash Plant, Chem Dawg, Kandy Kush, Green Crack, Lavendar Jones, Pacha Mama, Spec Ops, Sour Cough, Jilly Bean, Purple Headband, Rise - N - Shine.
I started growing Cannabis in an Iowa riverbank in 1971, but I'm still learning, which has brought me here!
Not much really going on in the garden at this moment. Everything is in Veg, but I love to share my photos, so I will do that when it's more than just some Veg plants. I'll post something from Flower.
Thanks !


----------



## AladinSane (May 1, 2020)

Good morning all. Let the sun shine on this first day of May.


----------



## Steve1 (May 1, 2020)

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 1, 2020)

Sunshine at last! Hope you all enjoy your day. I've got a day or two left on a six week project and I'm done until the next one.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2020)

Morning.  You need a Nick name knowcannibisknowpeace.......that is a mouth full.  Lot going on my friend.  Looking forward to some pics.

WoodRat that dress you are wearing is driving me crazy  I don't care, would you go to the Prom with me???

Morning Steve, Aladin.


----------



## Steve1 (May 1, 2020)

We're predicted to have great weather for the next week


----------



## WoodsRat (May 1, 2020)

putembk said:


> WoodRat that dress you are wearing is driving me crazy  I don't care, would you go to the Prom with me???


Sure will, you silver tongued devil! Had some nice legs on me back in the day. I always was partial to green. Just don't ask me how old that pic is and I won't have to lie to you.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2020)

Just so u know I am in my prime.....10 feet tall and bullet proof.   But, it is ok I close my eyes during sex.......


----------



## WoodsRat (May 1, 2020)

Hate to see a gal have a good time, or just hate that look of disappointment?


----------



## Lesso (May 1, 2020)




----------



## pute (May 1, 2020)

Poken  fun at ya......Been married 46 yrs and no poken left in me.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

How you folks doin? Love the thread title! I think I woulda gone with Island of Misfit Toys if'n it was me but close enough for government work. lol Lookin forward to gettin to know some peeps round here!


----------



## AladinSane (May 2, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens, welcome to the fun and games on the Island.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 2, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Looks like all the gals got chased off somehow. Where's Mary Jane?
I see we have a new victim/poster. Welcome Mr Gardens!


----------



## pute (May 2, 2020)

Welcome *Misanthropy Gardens.   *_Hope you are liking our little piece of paradise here.  _

_Have fun....we do. _https://www.marijuanapassion.com/members/misanthropy-gardens.60107/


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome peeps! Ya like how I put you all in a little box stuck together waiting for Easter?


----------



## pute (May 2, 2020)

Easter......I'm waiting for the time I can safely leave the house.....I like you already Misanthropy!   Pot grower with an attitude.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Easter......I'm waiting for the time I can safely leave the house.....I like you already Misanthropy!   Pot grower with an attitude.



Thank you sir. Oh yes, attitude I got in abundance!


----------



## pute (May 2, 2020)

You have come to the right place.....especially if you walk softly and carry a big stick.  Smoking connoisseur grade marijuana especially if you are the grower also helps.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 2, 2020)

Sounds like my style.


----------



## AladinSane (May 3, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. It's  coffee time on my part of the Island.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 3, 2020)

And a gracious good morning to you, kind Sir. I thought I was going to give myself the day off, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. I can be such a slave driver when it comes to me.


----------



## pute (May 3, 2020)

Morning potheads!


----------



## Steve1 (May 3, 2020)

Good Morning misfits. I’m not going anywhere. Welcome M Gardens!


----------



## pute (May 3, 2020)

Glad to see that Steve......you are truly a misfit.....and and O'l fart.  Stay the course my friend....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

Thanks S1! Have a great day potheads!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 3, 2020)

What an absolutely beautiful day. Took the top off and went for a nice, long drive. People out everywhere enjoying the sunshine. People mowing lawns, planting flowers, and just generally enjoying life. I needed this. I think everybody else did, too.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

Wait...which top? Your top or THE top?


----------



## AladinSane (May 3, 2020)

I'm jealous now. 71 degrees huh ? Do not think it broke 60 here and windy. Chilly out.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 3, 2020)

The weather this year is the craziest I've seen in my life.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 3, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Wait...which top? Your top or THE top?


Yes.


----------



## AladinSane (May 4, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope every one has a great day.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2020)

Morning.  Busy today.......your gonna miss me while I'm m gone...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 4, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Yes.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2020)

Long day. I'm stoned !!!!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

It would be tough finding a time when I'm not.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Steve1 (May 5, 2020)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## pute (May 5, 2020)

Hello...........I can't hear you.......


----------



## Steve1 (May 5, 2020)

Awfully quiet. I hope everyone is ok. Been a busy day for me today


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

Good afternoon guys


----------



## AladinSane (May 6, 2020)

Good morning misfits, hope all are well today.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 6, 2020)

And a good morning to you, kind Sir. Sure wish it would warm up again. I'm tired of the cold. I don't think Mother Nature cares, though.
Farmers were working through the night planting the acreage near my house. I'm not sure if it will be soy beans or corn this year.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2020)

Morning misfits!   On the move today!  Stuff to do.  Afraid of my shadow here......reliving 1984!!!  Do this, do that, NO don't do that!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning misfits!   On the move today!  Stuff to do.  Afraid of my shadow here......reliving 1984!!!  Do this, do that, NO don't do that!



It's a brave new world man...or something like that...


----------



## WoodsRat (May 6, 2020)

Good afternoon, gentlemen. No ladies left on the thread since Mary Jane stopped coming by. I noticed that Autogrower is also missing in action along with Grasshopper42. Hope they're just busy and not been caught up in the Great Virus attack of 2020.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## AladinSane (May 7, 2020)

I made some mighty fine brownies last night. A good 6-7 hour stone.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Day wreckers


----------



## AladinSane (May 7, 2020)

Good morning IOM. Weather report says snow is coming, is Spring ever coming, let alone Summer ?


----------



## Steve1 (May 7, 2020)

Good morning all! the weather has been beautiful this last week. Expecting a couple of showers tomorrow but back to being nice again. Beans are popping up nicely in one of my tents and a couple of girls in the other are close to harvest


----------



## WoodsRat (May 7, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Sun is shining but it's cold. I can't wait for summer to show up. I haven't been to the beach in years. I think this is the year to get some sun on these old buns.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Good afternoon peeps. Have a great day!


----------



## pute (May 7, 2020)

@Woods Rat....Word around the campfire is Autogrower is watching us from above.  He know what you are doing and if you have been naughty or nice.  Sometimes just shows up on your roof and slides down you chimney.  He has spread misfits throughout the world..........


----------



## WoodsRat (May 7, 2020)

Autogrower is Santa Claus? Wow! I always treated him well, so maybe I'll get something nice in my stockings this Christmas.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2020)

You better not shout, you better not cry,  you better be good I'm telling you why.......Aerogrower is coming to town.  He sees you when your sleeping, he knows when your awake so you better be good (to him) for goodness sake!!!

But no stockings for you Woods Rat.....I like your legs just the way they are.  But, he does have a bag of tricks for all you boys and girls out there.....especially those who have been naughty,.....not nice....

I'm way to high...don't hold me responsible for my poetry.......


----------



## AladinSane (May 8, 2020)

Good morning boys and girls, as misfit as you can be . This island is our island and I'm no poet and I know it.


----------



## Steve1 (May 8, 2020)

Good morning misfits.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2020)

Morning misfits!!   Apparently I'm no poet either.....especially when stoned.  Wondering if posting stoned is like driving drunk!!??

A new day, what to do.....  Was just told that I was calling autogrower aerogrower!!!!  My apologies my long lost friend.  I know he is on the road right now taking care of some unattended business that needed doing for a while now.  Hoping you can come back soon.

What happened to the hot women on here?  Sure makes the place come alive ..... Welcome change!!  Thinking of you WR!

Morning Steve


----------



## WoodsRat (May 8, 2020)

I'm a woman, but I'm not hot. I don't think it got above 26 today, and windy with snow flurries. Al Gore is full of fertilizer.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2020)

I'm an old man....let me be the judge of what is hot.....speaking of spreading fertilizer...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 9, 2020)

Feel like I just landed on fertile ground! Hope all you poets had a great day.

WR at the risk of starting a debate that I really don't need , that's the ironic thing about global warming (which I've always felt was simply the planet still warming and melting off from the last ice age.. but I digress) the melting of the northern ice disrupts the north atlantic conveyor system which circulates warm water back to the south which in turn helps keep the weather warmer. Without that system, from what I've seen, the weather would get colder in northern regions (at least) and it's even possible for another ice age or mini ice age to be triggered. Which would be a long time in the making but still.
It's my belief that these things are just an endless cycle anyway, freezing over, melting off, freezing over, melting off, etc., etc. Nature is firmly in control, not us feeble homo-sapiens.


----------



## AladinSane (May 9, 2020)

Good morning misfits. Do not know why they call us misfits, we fit in perfectly here. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 9, 2020)

Been a Misfit all my life, Are ya Accepting new Misfits around here.  Count me in. Hello to  everyone.


----------



## Steve1 (May 9, 2020)

Good Morning and welcome Swamp Chicken. Always room for another misfit. We try to keep it light and have fun around here


----------



## AladinSane (May 9, 2020)

Swamp Chicken, welcome to the Island of Misfits. Join the party and have some fun.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2020)

Morning.  Welcome Swamp Chicken.  Hope you aren't the Ckicken Man in drag......screwed me once.  And I have a long memory.  But, if you aren't him ...... Welcome!!!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 9, 2020)

Thanks for the Welcome, Ckicken Man in drag,  Not Me.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2020)

Glad to hear SC.   Have fun.  Whew....for a minuter there I thought the ghost of chickens past had come to haunt me.....


----------



## WoodsRat (May 9, 2020)

Hello Swamp Chicken. Are you a hen or a rooster?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 9, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Hello Swamp Chicken. Are you a hen or a rooster?


  Does it really Matter ?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 9, 2020)

I am Full blown Cocka Doodle DOO


----------



## pute (May 9, 2020)

Just finished trimming for the day.  Worn out.  Time for some good smoke.  All these choices......  Thinking some Golden Pineapple will do the trick.  

So, Swamp Chicken, tell us a little about yourself.  I take it you are in or near the swamp.  That means somewhere is the South East.  Do you grow, breed or just smoke?  Personally, I don't think there is that many growers on here.  Especially where the o'l. farts hang out.  Maybe I am wrong but......who knows.  

I'm still looking to spread some of my fertilizer over Woods Rats way.  But she doesn't seem interested.  I will keep trying though.  

Time to go waste some brain cells.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 9, 2020)

No, it really doesn't matter. People are people. The only other gal on this thread, Mary Jane, is missing in action. I guess I don't mind being the only hen in the house.
Putembk, you're a nasty old man. I love it.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 9, 2020)

I dabble at growing, I am a Organic Grower, Currently living on the edge of  a  swamp near the Florida/Georgia Line.  It only about 440 Thousand Acres.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 10, 2020)

Welcome Swamp Chicken!



putembk said:


> Glad to hear SC.   Have fun.  Whew....for a minuter there I thought the ghost of chickens past had come to haunt me.....



Put, I had the same thought seeing that name. Like, not the freakin' chicken man! That would be a good way to run me off if I saw that dude coming. Some old Farm nightmares coming back to haunt for sure!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

You Folks are as Paranoid as the OFC , Read enough over there to Know.  
Good Morning to the Island.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 10, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> You Folks are as Paranoid as the OFC , Read enough over there to Know.
> Good Morning to the Island.


I remember joining MP and was full of growers hanging out sharing grow tips now it just misfits and oldfarts bagging each other out does anybody still grow pot


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> I remember joining MP and was full of growers hanging out sharing grow tips now it just misfits and oldfarts bagging each other out does anybody still grow pot



I am very New here. Done a Ton of Reading.  Just a Observation. Not trying to rile anyone up. 
Read the last 40 or so pages of the OFC and call me a Liar. 
Yes I Grow Pot. Pictures No. This place has me Paranoid.   Good Day Sir/Madam


----------



## AladinSane (May 10, 2020)

Good morning misfits and Happy Mothers Day to all. I raise my cup of coffee to all of the mothers. Salute.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 10, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> I remember joining MP and was full of growers hanging out sharing grow tips now it just misfits and oldfarts bagging each other out does anybody still grow pot


This thread is in the Coffee Table section, where anything goes except politics and religion. I see there are many other sections that are reserved for just growing. Some of us aren't comfortable in admitting in writing that we are committing felonies. No matter if you're in a "free state", it's still a felony in the eyes of the Federal government.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2020)

I grow but have posted so many pics that it doesn't interest me any more.  Plus this is an open site and Barney Fife could be any one of you.  Therefore I don't like posting  evidence!!!

Morning Woods Rat.  Thought about you last night.  Hope you slept well.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

What’s up keef?


----------



## WoodsRat (May 10, 2020)

Good to see you again, Mr. Magoo. Please don't let the nay-sayers get to you. We've got a lot of positive (and silly) vibrations on here. We can keep it that way, too. If I wanted to see negative energy, I'd watch the news.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day to the misfit mother’s!!!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

Smoking Mimosa, Passing to the  Left.  Who Gonna get High with the Swamp Chicken.


----------



## AladinSane (May 10, 2020)

Swamp Chicken, i'll hit on that , if ya don't mind.


----------



## AladinSane (May 10, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> What’s up keef?



Good question, he hasn't been around here.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

What's going on around here folks. Feel like I am being attacked. Getting called out in a thread I  do not post in.
Harassed by another this Am that post over there. Make a observation and your post  get deleted.  Yet all there post still exist. Guess I am not Welcome here after All.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2020)

Just a reminder to keep your posts free of profanity and vulgarity. If you post something and your post has been altered to include **** then it wasn't clean.  Repeat offenses will lead to a ban.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> What's going on around here folks. Feel like I am being attacked. Getting called out in a thread I  do not post in.
> Harassed by another this Am that post over there. Make a observation and your post  get deleted.  Yet all there post still exist. Guess I am not Welcome here after All.



Your post was deleted because you used profanity. Substituting an @ and a $ doesn't change that.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Your post was deleted because you used profanity. Substituting an @ and a $ doesn't change that.


Yes Sir/Madam, I will do my best to keep my **** straight. ( Seen that used often, Is that OK )


----------



## Steve1 (May 10, 2020)

Well anyway I hope everyone had a nice Mother’s Day.  Carry on


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> Yes Sir/Madam, I will do my best to keep my **** straight. ( Seen that used often, Is that OK )



When you join a Forum and immediately start stirring the pot people tend to think you are not here for the best of reasons. We don't need the drama. If you are actually here for good reason then awesome. If not it will be a problem. New members with under 20 posts don't usually start out breaking forum rules if they want to actually stick around for long. They tend to be members who were banned coming back for a bit of instigating.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 10, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> I remember joining MP and was full of growers hanging out sharing grow tips now it just misfits and oldfarts bagging each other out does anybody still grow pot



First thing I did was start up a grow thread with pics. Does kinda seem like the thing to do but I'm not gonna knock anyone over whether they do or don't. To each their own, don't think it's a requirement.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2020)

Howdy.  Mothers day gathering but back in the saddle now..

Did someone mention kief......I hate that ****!!!!!  Hsrsh!!!!  Plus a cheap man's hash.  Made for people who like the short end of the stick.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2020)

Morning gang!!!   What happened Swamp Chicken?  Who is picking on you??  You just got here.  We usually wait a bit before we start picking on people.....watch your 6 snd be safe!!!


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

Morning everyone!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 11, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Hope everybody is finding a little light in an otherwise dismal day. Got to spend my morning in a dentist's chair due to a snapped off molar. Great fun, I must say. I do believe it's time to get high. I agree about kief; way too many impurities. I prefer a nice grade of bubble hash. It tastes better and much easier on my lungs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2020)

Just a note that I have corrected the spelling of "keef" to kief", the correct spelling.  I know that you don't want to make it sound like you are threatening or hating on a member here.


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Just a note that I have corrected the spelling of "keef" to kief", the correct spelling.  I know that you don't want to make it sound like you are threatening or hating on a member here.


I wouldn't think that was the intention at all. Did Redeyes misspell it to begin with? Heck I've never threatened anyone anywhere and for some reason the only place I'm not ignored is here on misfits. I used to be able to get answers with growing questions but seems to have dried up. I'm concerned about Keef too, he was always cool to me


----------



## pute (May 11, 2020)

I'm in trouble again.   I come from a long line of loosers....half outlaws half boozers......Little hippe little redneck I'm always a suspect....my blood line made me what I am....


----------



## AladinSane (May 11, 2020)

Good afternoon misfits. Been something like that all my life and now I'm old, 72 to be exact, so I think that qualifies me as an old fart too. I too am concerned about keef. I did a lot of reading on here before I joined and keef was always posting. I did develop a repoire (sp) with him until another individual jumped all over me and told me I did not belong because I posted in Island of Misfits.


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good afternoon misfits. Been something like that all my life and now I'm old, 72 to be exact, so I think that qualifies me as an old fart too. I too am concerned about keef. I did a lot of reading on here before I joined and keef was always posting. I did develop a repoire (sp) with him until another individual jumped all over me and told me I did belong because I posted in Island of Misfits.


The same happened to me. I find it quite childish. We all have different lives, different viewpoints on things. As long as we don't try to impose those viewpoints on others and don't belittle those who don't agree, there's no reason why all can't get along. Lets face it , we all have one thing in common, Cannabis!


----------



## pute (May 11, 2020)

Well said Steve.   If it wasn't for politics.....most places do get along but not here.  Something BAD must have happened.  I guess it goes back to the old saying...."Some wounds never heal".


----------



## MJ Passion (May 11, 2020)

Dear misfits.    Letter from Angie....

While having allowed the misfits to be around and have this thread in NO manner, shape or form indicate that being gross, attempting to by pass the censor, being crass or make derivatives of other members names is allowed.    I've told the other members of the mod/admin team to delete each and every instances of it.   

Now, you are showing why you are not very welcomed here.    

Go talk marijuana growing and behave.   This shit stops now.   And I did use a censored word to get the point across.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 11, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Just a note that I have corrected the spelling of "keef" to kief", the correct spelling.  I know that you don't want to make it sound like you are threatening or hating on a member here.



Thank you, Hemp Goddess. Spelling never was one of my strong points. I hate no one on this site. I don't have enough time left to waste on hate.


----------



## AladinSane (May 11, 2020)

Sounds good to me, as long as all have to abide by it and the same message is given to all.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 11, 2020)

Good Evening I.O.M. Hope everyone has a fruitful evening.


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

Had a great day. Cutting down a couple of girls tonight.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 11, 2020)

Hope they were full of weight.  @Steve1


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

They came out ok. Had to move them into another tent with different lights a few weeks ago and they just never did recover. Got them hanging right now. We’ll see what happens after they dry


----------



## pute (May 11, 2020)

Every grow is a learning experience.  Don't make the same mistake twice.  Why did you move them.  I bet we could help where others didn't/won't.


----------



## Steve1 (May 11, 2020)

My larger tent had 4 plants in it and these 2 were in a smaller tent. When I harvested the Sour Diesels, I moved them into the larger tent. Hindsight tells me I either should have left them or moved the light with them. Nowhere near the amount I had with the SD’s


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

Live and learn...next time


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

And SC024, I apologize for my earlier post made in haste...I had no call...


----------



## WoodsRat (May 12, 2020)

Good morning, good people. Don't let that sunshine fool you, it's COLD out there. I'll bet we get frost until the end of the month. There's no way I'm putting anything outside to grow until the first of May.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2020)

Morning.  Look good today woods......

Road trip today.  Gifting some clones to a friend.  Meeting him half way.


----------



## Steve1 (May 12, 2020)

Good morning everyone. Have a great day!


----------



## AladinSane (May 13, 2020)

Good evening all, been a busy day. Looks like everybody been busy today. Time to smoke something and then to bed.


----------



## AladinSane (May 13, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. It's a sunny day here, but cold, about 15 degrees when I got up. Where's this season they call spring at ?


----------



## WoodsRat (May 13, 2020)

Good morning, Mr. Sane. It's a bit brisk here, too. At least it's not snowing. I sure wish it would warm up so I could get a couple of plants in, although I really don't need the extra. It's nice to have a new flavor around from time to time.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2020)

Morning.  Been lurking......


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

Good Morning! Sunny and 80 degrees today. Expecting thunderstorms for the next couple days and as an added bonus, Hurricane season starts soon!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2020)

Hi,,im new here. This thread popped up when i hit new post. Wasnt sure if it was by invite only. I like to grow weed and have been since i was a young man. Have a good day.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 13, 2020)

It's an open site where everybody is welcome, especially friendly folks.


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

welcome Bubble!


----------



## AladinSane (May 13, 2020)

Welcome Bubbletrouble to the Island of Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2020)

Thank You


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

What’s everybody doing this evening? Anything interesting?


----------



## WoodsRat (May 13, 2020)

Just kicking back, watching a really bad spooky flick on Hulu. I've got Hulu, Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Comcast. Can't find a dog gone thing worth watching.


----------



## Steve1 (May 13, 2020)

I watched the last Star Wars movie on Disney+. It was pretty good


----------



## pute (May 13, 2020)

There is always something on if you watch for news.  Smoking Pall Mall's watching Laura Ingram.


----------



## AladinSane (May 14, 2020)

Good morning IOM residents. It's raining here, hope your day is sunny.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2020)

Morning everybody. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

The rains are a'coming


----------



## zigggy (May 14, 2020)

sorry


----------



## WoodsRat (May 14, 2020)

Good morning, kind people. The sun is shining, but you can't see it for the cloud cover.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2020)

Morning.....trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......


----------



## AladinSane (May 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.....trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......



Good luck bro.


----------



## AladinSane (May 14, 2020)

Good evening Islanders, hope everyone had a great day. Time to relax and smoke some pot.


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

It’s been a weird day. One of my employees had to go get tested today. Woke up with a fever.   Time for a bowl


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.....trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......


Hey I know that song!


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2020)

I hope you don't have it Steve.


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks Rosebud. Well he says the results came back negative. Sinus infection. I think it’s time to lock down my shop. I’m sure there  will be a spike in cases as things open up.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 14, 2020)

Howdy-hey guys and gals. Haven't been feeling too good the last few days, decided rest was more important than forum time. No corona, just some kinda stomach bug but rotten enough. Still not feeling great, thought I'd drop by though.

@Steve1 have you watched The Mandalorian? Great Star Wars show. I don't know anyone who likes Star Wars that didn't like Boba Fett, who was a Mandalorian. Still haven't watched Rise of Skywalker, I have it just haven't gotten around to it. Actually have a few movies I wanna watch that I haven't got to yet. The Irishman is one, looks like a good one just haven't found 3 hour to dedicate to it yet.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2020)

Be well Steve.....we need ya here.  Hoping you are wrong on a spike.  Our economy and your shop can't survive a prolonged shut down.  I'm about to buy gold and a bunch of it.   Let's spend another 3 trillion.  For some reason some don't understand we have to pay that back.  Get ready for 70% taxes and double didget inflation.  A dozen eggs will come $25 .


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Howdy-hey guys and gals. Haven't been feeling too good the last few days, decided rest was more important than forum time. No corona, just some kinda stomach bug but rotten enough. Still not feeling great, thought I'd drop by though.
> 
> @Steve1 have you watched The Mandalorian? Great Star Wars show. I don't know anyone who likes Star Wars that didn't like Boba Fett, who was a Mandalorian. Still haven't watched Rise of Skywalker, I have it just haven't gotten around to it. Actually have a few movies I wanna watch that I haven't got to yet. The Irishman is one, looks like a good one just haven't found 3 hour to dedicate to it yet.


Yes I have seen the mandalorian. I thought it was great. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Steve1 (May 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Be well Steve.....we need ya here.  Hoping you are wrong on a spike.  Our economy and your shop can't survive a prolonged shut down.  I'm about to buy gold and a bunch of it.   Let's spend another 3 trillion.  For some reason some don't understand we have to pay that back.  Get ready for 70% taxes and double didget inflation.  A dozen eggs will come $25 .


 I hope I’m wrong too


----------



## Caw (May 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Be well Steve.....we need ya here.  Hoping you are wrong on a spike.  Our economy and your shop can't survive a prolonged shut down.  I'm about to buy gold and a bunch of it.   Let's spend another 3 trillion.  For some reason some don't understand we have to pay that back.  Get ready for 70% taxes and double didget inflation.  A dozen eggs will come $25 .



Unfortunately there wasnt enough oversight on the money already spent and it went to those who truly didnt need it - fortunately a few have returned what they got. But, still too much wasteful government spending and greedy vendors.

$25 for eggs? I HIGHLY doubt it. It's no different than when it was predicted that gas would NEVER go under $3/gallon. Then we found it dip below $2/gallon when Obama opened up the reserves. Now, its priced for a recession.

Things will eventually get back to normal. But its gonna take a while. Speaking remotely with my doctor today, he said it will be a minimum of a yr. My sister-in-law, who is also a doctor, feels it will be longer than that.

And in plant news....
I harvested 3 more plants - 2 Power Plants and 1 Strawberry Cough. Mostly dry now and in paper bags or jars with 62% Boveda packs. My flower tent is back to max, and so is my veg tent, with new seeds on the way.

Also made some more gummies. But, they are way too strong. So, I'll be melting them down and putting them Into the tiny bear molds. The ice cube tray ones are over 80mg each. Cut into 4ths is still a bit strong for micro dosing. Bear molds should be closer to 10mg each. But, that Jolly Ranger jello is the bomb! Especially with making them a bit sour using a citric acid/sugar coating.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 15, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Yes I have seen the mandalorian. I thought it was great. Hope you feel better soon


Thanks. I finally decided to come on for a minute and see what's up and before I knew it I had to run off to the bathroom again for awhile. Couldn't even get past one thread. Trying again.


----------



## AladinSane (May 15, 2020)

Good morning IOM.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

Good Morning!  Man! We had some of the worst and the most lightening I’ve seen in awhile. At least the power stayed on!


----------



## AladinSane (May 15, 2020)

MG, hope you feel better today. No fun being sick.


----------



## AladinSane (May 15, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning!  Man! We had some of the worst and the most lightening I’ve seen in awhile. At least the power stayed on!



Mother Nature's light show huh ? Our power outages have been really reduced because the power company has been laying the lines under ground. Hard for a tree branch to fall on them this way.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Morning everybody. Have a great day. I have a Job Interview today. Got bored setting at home. Besides i can use the money.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning everybody. Have a great day. I have a Job Interview today. Got bored setting at home. Besides i can use the money.


Good Luck Bubble!!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 15, 2020)

Good morning, boys & girls. It's just another day in paradise. I lived through the Hong Kong flu, the Bird flu, the Swine flu, and God knows how many other flavors of flu, and I'll probably live through the Corona virus. For as bad as it's made out to be, I personally know of no one that has had it or died from it. It seems it's always someone's brother's wife's cousin's neighbor. I don't deny the fact that it's here, and I don't believe the body counts are too exaggerated, I'm just saying it hasn't affected me or mine. I thank what ever deity is politically correct for that.
Stay healthy, stay safe. We need ya!


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

The only person close to me that had it was my 90 year old mother in law. She has everything going against her. COPD, Emphysema, in a nursing home, you name it but she pulled through like a trooper


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

Yup!!!Billionare several times over now .....the true American dream.....you can do it to...I did!!!  Just takes hard work..I came from nothing.  What a country!!!!  Free ain't free!!!


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning pot heads.
> 
> @ caw..
> Unfortunately there wasnt enough oversight on the money already spent and it went to those who truly didnt need it - fortunately a few have returned what they got. But, still too much wasteful government spending and greedy vendors.
> ...


 Huh? "Balance a checkbook"? Really? Is this something he learned before or after his several bankruptcies?

No, I understand that there will be lasting affects. BUT, since tens of thousands of deaths were lost due to government/the POTUS delayed action/inaction, THE PEOPLE should come first. Denying science is no way to run a country. Not much of an economy can exist without living people to fuel it.

I'm fortunate that I wont have to return to work for months, but still get paid. My wife returns to work Monday. I find it a bit scary that you are pushing people to return to work, to "open up the country", and YOU DONT EVEN WORK! So, people should risk their lives, the lives of family and friends, to benefit who?

Yes, the economy is going to suffer. People are going to die. But if you want to stimulate an economy, put money into the hands of the people. Most people are not greedy like corporations. They will go out and spend the money. Top down economics has NEVER worked. It simply makes the rich richer.

So yeah, open up the country WHEN it's safe and the least amount of lives will be affected. There needs to be a plan, and the plan be followed. NOT business as usual. That's just plain dumb IMO.

@WoodsRat I unfortunately know a few who have contracted the virus, 1 who has died. A co-worker who went on vacation caught it. Thankfully she didnt return to work, but she died shortly after. Another co-workers girl friend caught it. A close friend and her husband caught it (in NY). I have 2 friends who were recently released from the hospital and are home recovering. And my godmother's brother in law (my God father's brother), is in ICU right now. I'm a 50 y/o smoker and scared to death of catching it. I highly doubt I'll make it.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

So does anyone have any special plans this weekend? I'm getting my long awaited haircut!  And installing an a/c unit in my shed.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

Why do people who don't support the president have a vague memory.  Our President reacted much quicker than any of his left leaning opponents would have. He closed the country down so quick the libs called him a racist.  But if you have selected memory.....I can't help that.  Go back to where you came from.  I am staying here and don't bother you with just trying to start and argument and bait me into saying something so a mod can come down on me.  Sorry mods I ain't taking the bait.  

Oh, I'm glad you get free stuff for a long time Caw.  You can sit back relax and let me help you make your house payment for you.   Oh, I don't work....why am I still paying 10's of thousands in taxes a year.....I'm still investing in real estate and making 6 figures a year.....  I use my brain to continue to make $$$ no watch Oprah or The View....


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Why do people who don't support the president have a vague memory.  Our President reacted much quicker than any of his left leaning opponents would have. He closed the country down so quick the libs called him a racist.  But if you have selected memory.....I can't help that.  Go back to where you came from.  I am staying here and don't bother you with just trying to start and argument and bait me into saying something so a mod can come down on me.  Sorry mods I ain't taking the bait.
> 
> Oh, I'm glad you get free stuff for a long time Caw.  You can sit back relax and let me help you make your house payment for you.   Oh, I don't work....why am I still paying 10's of thousands in taxes a year.....I'm still investing in real estate and making 6 figures a year.....  I use my brain to continue to make $$$ no watch Oprah or The View....



The "racist" comment in relation to the China travel ban came from....wait for it...ONE NEWS OUTLET, ONE REPORTER. If you have proof otherwise, please share.

Acted quicker? That's kind of funny. Was this before or after disbanding a pandemic office? Was this before or after ignoring the "playbook" left by the previous administration? No, he was late by ignoring SCIENTIST. He was late by ignoring people in his own administration. Had he just acted even 2 weeks sooner (although he was given info 2 months earlier), he could've saved tens of thousands of lives. 

No one is trying to bait you into anything. If you dont want to go down this road, my recommendation is to stop making controversial/political comments. Dont mention your opinion of political name and his actions. Dont speak of how you believe he will be here for another 4 years. Dont mention opening up the country. Stick strictly to marijuana growing and such and leave ALL politics at the door.

And lastly, you have ZERO clue what I do for a living. But I can assure you, I get NOTHING from you. You dont support me in the slightest. I support myself and my family. "Free stuft"? What do you call it by bailing out corporations? At least Obama insisted they pay the back, which they did - every dime. Be mad, but be mad at who's responsible


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

And why are you lashing out at me? I said nothing bad about you personally.  You yourself stated you were retired. I just went with what you said - words matter.

But, typical Right wing response when you say something bad a out their cult leader. Try to turn things into a personal vendetta. I've said nothing but the truth, all documented truth, not opinions. We have a lying, failed, reality show host, POTUS! You've been conned.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Hummmmm,,,i know i read some rules about this before i was accepted and joined this Site.
How about we change the subject.
I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pretty good pay plus Per Dium. Wont be bored anymore.Hope everybody has a good weekend.
By the way i am new here so if i said something wrong just tell me and ill stay away. I just dont think ppl should be talking about Politics because it causes too many hard feelings.


----------



## Steve1 (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Hummmmm,,,i know i read some rules about this before i joined.
> How about we change the subject.
> I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pretty good pay plus Per Dium. Hope everybody has a good weekend.


That"s great Bubble!!!  Happy for you!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Steve. I was getting mighty bored setting at home. Plus my Wife wont be chasing me around the house with a broom.


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Thanks Steve. I was getting mighty bored setting at home. Plus my Wife wont be chasing me around the house with a broom.


Congrats!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Seriously,,how is this not breaking Site rules. Why is this allowed on a Pot Forum. Just because im new doesn't mean i havent the right to say something. There has got to be things that can be talked about without bringing Politics into it. You guys will never agree with each other so why not let it go. Smoke some dank and laugh a little.


----------



## Caw (May 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Seriously,,how is this not breaking Site rules. Why is this allowed on a Pot Forum. Just because im new doesn't mean i havent the right to say something. There has got to be things that can be talked about without bring Politics into it. You guts will never agree with each other so why not let it go. Smoke some dank and laugh a little.



It is NOT allowed and will be removed shortly I'm sure.

Unfortunately I have a hard time holding back when I see political propaganda being spouted and feel a need to educate people with facts. This is especially important  for those who say/believe "the South shall rise again".


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

I agree bubble.  This guy for some reason started attacking me.  I wish he would just go away. Just wants to ague politics with me.  I'm a very religious person and don't appreciate being attacked like this.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

If it's a problem,, instead of attacking each other or arguing about it,,report it to the Mods. Thats what the Report button is for.
Your truth is not his truth. Your believes is not his and vise versa.
Thats why this Site has rules we were ALL ask to abide by.
Im sure the mods can handle this dispute. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see you two will never agree on Politics.
Again,,the reason for rules.
I have my opinions on those things,,but they will not be discussed here on a Pot Forum,,nor will i break the rules because i cant control myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Okay,,i give up. Im going to make popcorn and see how long it takes the mods to spank you guys. Pulling up a chair. This should be fun.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

I like you bubble.  You are gonna do well here.  All you want to do is talk marajuana.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Yesser,,i spend most my time here trying to answer questions and trying to help ppl.
I have no problem since this is the Coffee Table section,, of covering other topics as long a they dont contain politics and or religion.
I would appreciate it though if Caw would not lump all southeners into one basket. I have family from the south and thats not cool.


----------



## Locked (May 15, 2020)

This might be the Island of Misfits thread but it still is on Marijuana Passion. Enough with the politics. If the politics are not directly about Cannabis then keep it to yourselves. Last warning.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

I can't help where I was raised or what I was taught while growing up. But many want to destroy our history.  This is where I live bubble.  I am proud to be an American and our history.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

I too am a proud American. I love this Country with all my heart, thats why i want us to all get along. We are all Brothers and Sisters. We can have different opinions,, but we should never fall into a trap of hatred because of our differences. I have family and friends on both sides of the spectrum. We do not fight nor hate each other because of  our differences.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

Glad to see Hamster showed up.
Now we can all just get along or move on.
Thank You


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

Me to.  Thank you!


----------



## pute (May 15, 2020)

So, bubble what kind of grow have you got going.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2020)

I have three girls growing outside in soil. My buddy had some tester beans he gave me.
Another friend of mine just sent me some testers from a seedbank. Love growing dank.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 16, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Hummmmm,,,i know i read some rules about this before i was accepted and joined this Site.
> How about we change the subject.
> I got the job i interviewed for this morning. Pretty good pay plus Per Dium. Wont be bored anymore.Hope everybody has a good weekend.
> By the way i am new here so if i said something wrong just tell me and ill stay away. I just dont think ppl should be talking about Politics because it causes too many hard feelings.



Congrats again man. Yeah, I noticed from what was left of the conversation that someone wanted to _say_ stop talking politics but was reluctant to do so himself. You'd think anyone who is familiar with site rules would just keep scrolling. Don't even bother to keep reading a post that you can see will drive you to respond to something you shouldn't. Some people just have no self control it would seem.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2020)

Morning everyone. Got woke up by the thunderstorms and couldn't go back to sleep. Coffee and a little wake and bake to get the morning started. Hope everybody has a good day.
Oh,,,and glad to see the political thing stopped. In these days and times we all need to pull together and not fight over dumb stuff. We are all Americans regardless of our religion or politics. 
As PAUL HARVEY use to say
"Good Day"


----------



## AladinSane (May 16, 2020)

Good morning misfits, hope all are healthy and well. I placed a seed order with Herbies Seeds (Herbies Head Shop) about 6 weeks ago. When the tracking number stopped having a response, I contacted Herbies. The customer service person I talked with checked and found nothing in the works, told me that they must be lost and they would resend the order. No problem. I have a tracking number and am following it. Hope this shipment does not get lost. Real good customer service, no back and forth, no argument. I will be ordering from Herbies again.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 16, 2020)

The mail is all messed up (hope I can say that) due to the (insert politically correct name) virus outbreak. I've been tracking a few packages from ebay, They always show up at least three or four days late. One went from Jersey to Pennsylvania to Ohio back to PA back to OH, then went on a week long tour of MI, none of which was anywhere close to where it was supposed to be. I imagine most of the problems are due to short staffing, not to mention an uptick of people buying online during the lockdown.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2020)

Morning...nice to be alive and well.  I had to pinch myself but ...yup still kicking.  Woke up today and the sun still shines here.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 16, 2020)

What's Up IOM, Work been kicking my butt,  Broke the keyboard to my computer, Could not find one anywhere local. 
Gonna pick up from here no time to read what I missed. . 
So Good Evening to all, Grilling Steaks is Next.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 17, 2020)

I've been able to get stuff quickly from Amazon...once it ships that is. What would once get to me in a day or two with Prime shipping no takes a week because they wait 6 days to send it. Just got some stuff that way, 6 days before it shipped and received it overnight. Personally I'm impressed, WallyWord still gets stuff to you pretty quickly, why can't Amazon? That's my experience lately.


----------



## AladinSane (May 17, 2020)

Good morning Island of Misfits, hope all are healthy and well.


----------



## Steve1 (May 17, 2020)

Good morning misfits


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2020)

Morning Ladies and Gentleman.
Hope everyone has a great day.
It rained all day yesterday but didnt stop my Brother In Law from grilling. We ate good and drank beer.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 17, 2020)

You guys and your steak grilling are making me salivate like Pavlov's dog.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 17, 2020)

I am guilty of being a  Steak Grilling, Beer Drinking, Pot Smoking SOB
Good Morning IOM


----------



## pute (May 17, 2020)

Wait a minute....I didn't do anything.....Feel like I need to apologize before I do...


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 17, 2020)

Just Grilled Brats, Drank a Beer while Smoking a Cone. No apologize needed.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2020)

Whats the Opinion of Misfits on Foxfarm Big Bloom. I just got it in the mail from Amazon. I have heard good things from others,,what say yee?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 18, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Whats the Opinion of Misfits on Foxfarm Big Bloom. I just got it in the mail from Amazon. I have heard good things from others,,what say yee?



Pretty good stuff, all organic and seems to work well enough. Especially when mixed into teas.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

All I’ve used so far is the FF trio. I’d like to try something else but have no clue what.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2020)

Morning....computer is slow this morning.    I smell something rotten in Denmark!!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 18, 2020)

I thought it was just mine, but it's the site. Every other site loads just as fast as always. You suppose it's bitter people trying to leave this great site as scorched earth? I hope not. If you don't like it, just move on. Don't ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Thank goodness it's not just me.


----------



## AladinSane (May 18, 2020)

Good morning misfits.
Nutrients, never tried FoxFarm. I use Advanced Organic, very happy with the results.
Typed this and forgot to post it, duh.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2020)

A good bloom booster is absolutely necessary.  I use two in flower....Age Old Bloom and Nirvana.  I think fox farm products are fine.  

So, what is up with the site....bug get in here and rooting around or is it something else?   Slower than molasses at Christmas time.


----------



## kevinn (May 18, 2020)

I wasn't going to grow outdoors this summer because I don't smoke as much as use and still have enough from last 2 summers to last me the year, but I went down to my pots to get a couple for tomatoes and, to my surprise, there were 2 two foot tall plants.  Must have been autos from last year that did not germinate.  That's what i call lazy man's farming.


----------



## AladinSane (May 18, 2020)

Kevin, welcome to the Island of Misfits. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Steve1 (May 18, 2020)

Is Advanced Organic for soil or hydro?


----------



## AladinSane (May 18, 2020)

Directions on the bottle says it will work with either way. I grow in a soilless mixture, Sunshine Mix #4. No nutrients in the "soil", you add 'em all.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the answers.
My 1st dsy on the job.
Good night.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 18, 2020)

kevinn said:


> I wasn't going to grow outdoors this summer because I don't smoke as much as use and still have enough from last 2 summers to last me the year, but I went down to my pots to get a couple for tomatoes and, to my surprise, there were 2 two foot tall plants.  Must have been autos from last year that did not germinate.  That's what i call lazy man's farming.



There you go, got the start you didn't even know you wanted! 

@Bubbletrouble hope your first day on the new job went well!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2020)

Went great but my old butt is tired.
Time for coffee and my second day. Im building a Burks. Place is huge.
Well im not bulding it,,but all the crews im in charge of are. No more actual putting on tools for me.


----------



## AladinSane (May 19, 2020)

Good morning IOM, hope all have a good day. 
Bubbletrouble, good to hear that work went well. Keep your nose to the grindstone, us poor fools on SS depend on your contributions.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 19, 2020)

Glad you've got the new job, Mr. Bubble. I'd ask for an assistant, as those pencils can get pretty heavy.


----------



## Steve1 (May 19, 2020)

Good morning Misfits! So good to see everyone. Congratulations Bubble!


----------



## AladinSane (May 19, 2020)

Good evening Islanders. I must have missed it, where's the party at ?


----------



## Steve1 (May 19, 2020)

Is anyone else still having issues with the site? It’s taking forever to load, I keep getting java script error messages. All of my computers and devices are doing the same thing and only MP is affected. Moderators? Any advice?


----------



## AladinSane (May 20, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope all are well. 
Steve1, i'm also having problems with this site loading and getting that Java Script message.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 20, 2020)

Morning boys. No, I'm not having any issues like I did. Everything is loading fine. It might just be an intermittent ghost in the machine.....


----------



## Steve1 (May 20, 2020)

Well it's been driving me nuts. Even though I click remember me I have to log in every time, There's a 50/50 shot whether a like or a post gets posted or the Java script message. I hope it works out soon


----------



## pute (May 20, 2020)

.shouldn't have pulled on my cape....Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2020)

I have no problems getting on the site as of yet.
Been busy. Hope all are doing fine. Have a great day.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> I did it......shouldn't have pulled on my cape....Bwahahahahahahahaha



So, do we have to pound a wooden stake through your heart or just expose you to direct sunlight? Maybe just a little garlic on the keyboard?


----------



## pute (May 20, 2020)

Pretty sure it was done in the ACP here.  The old "slow motion" button has been applied to some


----------



## AladinSane (May 21, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope a good day is had by all.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Good Morning Folks. Enjoy your day


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Well since it makes me log in every time, until I do, I can cruise around at light speed. No issues. After I log in, snails pace and error messages.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 21, 2020)

Morning boys. I've got to find something to do besides hanging around the farm this weekend. I'm going stir crazy. We're still on lockdown, and I'm getting very tired of it. I need cold beers and warm hugs. I miss my friends.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Hey Misfits, This is Steve1.  I got tired of messing around with the old account so I started a new one. Carry on


----------



## pute (May 21, 2020)

Doesn't bother me a bit.  I have all the time in the world.


----------



## MJ Passion (May 21, 2020)

Steve2 said:


> Hey Misfits, This is Steve1.  I got tired of messing around with the old account so I started a new one. Carry on


Do you want to be Steve1 or Steve2, you only get one account.   I'll merge either to the other.   Your steve1 is okay.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Angie said:


> Do you want to be Steve1 or Steve2, you only get one account.   I'll merge either to the other.   Your steve1 is okay.


I was having issues with the Steve1 account. If the problem is fixed, by all means i'd like to go back to the Steve1 account. On all of my devices and computers it wouldn't keep me logged in. And after I did log in, it would take 5-10 minutes to either like a post or comment, if it let me do it at all. I would get a Java script message. I'll do whatever you want me to do. If you want to delete the Steve1, that's fine too. Please advise me on what to do. Thanks


----------



## MJ Passion (May 21, 2020)

Let me merge 2 into 1.   I'll check on your account later today or tomorrow to see if you still have issues.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

Angie said:


> Let me merge 2 into 1.   I'll check on your account later today or tomorrow to see if you still have issues.


I just logged into the original account and it seems to be working. Thanks Angie


----------



## pute (May 21, 2020)

Angie, your Avatar isn't pot.  Do u grow?


----------



## MJ Passion (May 21, 2020)

Oh, it's just a stock photo and I may change it.   I only once have even tried MJ.  And that just recently via some brownies my oldest daughter had.     It just relaxed me a little bit.

I do have a friend growing some beautiful plants.   I may ask to use one of his photos for an avatar.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 22, 2020)

Wow, that's kinda crazy, an administrator/moderator on a weed forum who's never even smoked?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2020)

Morning everybody. Ive been a little busy with the new job. Just wanted to check in.
Hope you guys have a great day.
Dont worry Angie,,i smoke enough for the both of us.


----------



## Steve1 (May 22, 2020)

Good Morning!!!


----------



## MJ Passion (May 22, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning everybody. Ive been a little busy with the new job. Just wanted to check in.
> Hope you guys have a great day.
> Dont worry Angie,,i smoke enough for the both of us.



Good someone has me covered and we average to a nominal user.


----------



## MJ Passion (May 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Angie, your Avatar isn't pot.  Do u grow?



I changed it to another photo, until I hear from my friend about using a photo of his grows.


----------



## AladinSane (May 22, 2020)

Good evening Islanders, hope all had a good day. The site seems to be working better. The old server was getting very frustrating. Thank You.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good evening Islanders, hope all had a good day. The site seems to be working better. The old server was getting very frustrating. Thank You.


I am finally home. I have a 3 day weekend
 Yea


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2020)

Whoops,,i quoted and didn't mean too.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 22, 2020)

Wow it is back, Have not been able to get on here for days. 
Good Evening All. 
Anybody use Smart Pots before. Got some in the mail today. Gonna try a Auto grow in them.


----------



## Steve1 (May 22, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> Anybody use Smart Pots before. Got some in the mail today. Gonna try a Auto grow in them.


. I’m using them for the first time. Seem pretty cool. I only have 5 of them


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

Morning peeps. I have a 3 day weeked. And yes im up early. I always get up early because i go to bed at 9 or 10pm. Must be showing my age.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 23, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Cool Steve1, I just got mine still got to get dirt in them.  What size are you using. Mine are 3 gal.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

Morning Swamp Chicken.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning Swamp Chicken.


Wow,,the site let me use my keyboard smilies. Cool.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 23, 2020)

Morning Bubble, Steve and all the rest. Got four of the pots filled got to go get some more Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil.


----------



## Steve1 (May 23, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Cool Steve1, I just got mine still got to get dirt in them.  What size are you using. Mine are 3 gal.
[/QUOTE]
Good Morning! Mine are the 3 gallon also. And I too use OF soil


----------



## WoodsRat (May 23, 2020)

Morning, boys. Hope everyone is having a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend. Looks like more rain here. Oh well. Work to do. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 23, 2020)

Yoyoyo,good morning my fellow cultivator,s.i woke up and baked a lil with my girls.look at em.just beautiful and happy.im tucking them in and doing my daily pre lights off security check,ha.and importantly I'm telling them I love them.happy growing y'all!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 23, 2020)

I talk to my plants to. They are great listeners.
Morning Woods, And Ky.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

Looking good Ky,,they must be listening.


----------



## AladinSane (May 23, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, looks like every body is up and at 'em before me. But I got too sleep in a little, so we're even.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2020)

Morming.  Nice new look. Nice avatar Angie!  Gonna snoop around and see what is going on over on the Dark side Of The Moon!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 23, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Looking good Ky,,they must be listening.


Yeah they have been some happy girls.i feel they look pretty decent for wk two day 14 flower.


----------



## Steve1 (May 23, 2020)

And hear i thought I was the only one who talks to my girls!


----------



## vtweed (May 23, 2020)

Hi I have been using cloth pots for years.  One thing though if you are planning to transplant don’t let them get root bound.  The roots grow into the cloth, making removal harder.  This is probably more stressful to the lady’s.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

I thought smart pots or cloth pots Air Pruned the roots?


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2020)

I have used smart pots for a very long time, they are my favorite, 5 gallons to 30.


----------



## AladinSane (May 23, 2020)

I've used smart pots, outside, for tomatoes. Some are better than others and last longer. Mine stayed outside through out several winters, one brand is still going strong, the other deteriorated.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2020)

IMO smart pots dry out to fast.  I try and feed/water every 3 days and using smart pots my plants always sucked them dry sooner.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2020)

I use blue 5 gallon buckets,,that i drill holes in. They drain really well because i put 2" of rubber mulch in the bottom of the buckets.


----------



## Steve1 (May 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> IMO smart pots dry out to fast.  I try and feed/water every 3 days and using smart pots my plants always sucked them dry sooner.


This is my first time using them and I do see what you mean.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 24, 2020)

Good Morning IOM, Okay I may need to check them more often. If they stop the root circling and air prune. I will water them more often. I am only growing Autos in them at the moment. Love all the great advise.


----------



## AladinSane (May 24, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and how are you going to enjoy this beautiful Sunday ?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2020)

Morning Ladies and Gentleman. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 24, 2020)

Good morning, folks. More rain last night/this morning. Sun's out now and work to be done.
As far as plants go, in the ground is the best if you can. One year I had three more girls than I'd planed on and didn't have the heart to kill them, so I put them in three 5 gallon buckets and set them out back by the pines and hoped the fly overs wouldn't spot them. Come harvest time, two looked great and the third was twice as large. I brought the two smaller ones in the garage for harvest. When I went back to grab the third, which was the nicest one of the bunch, I almost ripped the handle off the bucket. It was anchored solidly to the ground. I grabbed a shovel and dug under the bucket to find that it had a crack in it and the roots had grown through. It was a night and day difference in the harvest. Mother Earth does it better!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2020)

I love what the Sun is doing for my girls. Mother Nature can be very dangerous but she is awesome when it comes to growing weed or veggies.
I have a pretty nice grow room but i only use it in the Winter. In the Summer i move outside during the day. I still flip them early to keep them shorter and hid. I grow 3 at a time and move them in after 12hrs of that wonderful Sun. Buds are tight and plants love it.


----------



## Steve1 (May 24, 2020)

I’ve never grown outside but yesterday I had one small plant that’s been lagging behind and it was all droopy.  I put it in about a 2 gallon pot( all I had at the time ) and left it outside. Man she sure likes the natural sunshine. She was standing up so tall!


----------



## pute (May 24, 2020)

Morning all.  I can't grow outside.  Way to conservative of a neighborhood plus there are people behind my house all the time.  I have nowhere to hide them.  So, winter, summer, spring and fall My plants are under lights.  

Woods Rat, does that dress keep getting shorter?  I swear I saw some early morning dew today.  I meant while I was fishing....get your mind out of the gutter.  

Back to whatever I was doing.


----------



## AladinSane (May 25, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, how grows everything ? All of my girls, boys too, are under the lights. I would hate to spend all summer long growing and admiring  a few beautiful girls, only to wake up one morning to find out someone liked them more then me. I really HATE rip offs.


----------



## AladinSane (May 25, 2020)

Only got ripped off once and that was 48 years ago. The dummies did not know much about growing weed as the plants were not anywhere close to being mature. So the joke was on them.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 25, 2020)

AS, take a gamble and put one of your gals outside. I'd bet you'd get more ounces of weed out of her than you will from half a dozen ones on the inside. My one and only outdoor grow gave me enough weed to keep me going for the last four years. I turned most of it into bubble hash just to be able to store it in the freezer. It still tastes good and still gets me goofy.


----------



## AladinSane (May 25, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> AS, take a gamble and put one of your gals outside. I'd bet you'd get more ounces of weed out of her than you will from half a dozen ones on the inside. My one and only outdoor grow gave me enough weed to keep me going for the last four years. I turned most of it into bubble hash just to be able to store it in the freezer. It still tastes good and still gets me goofy.


How would you know, you're goofy to begin with.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 25, 2020)

I'll be the first to admit it!


----------



## AladinSane (May 26, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all have a nice, healthy day.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 26, 2020)

Right back at you, Mr. Sane. The same goes for all.


----------



## DarrellTrump (May 26, 2020)

Thought i would stop in and say hello, at least i was welcome here.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2020)

Everyone seems nice. Im sure you will be welcome. Where was you not welcome?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 26, 2020)

Good Evening IOM, DarrelTrump, I think you are welcome here. Your Okay in my book. 
Only problem is I do not know what page I am on, In that book.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 26, 2020)

It's unanimous; You're more than welcome here anytime.

Where's my buddy Putembk? I've got a story for that ole boy.


----------



## pute (May 26, 2020)

Ok I'm listening......make it dirty....I need something to get my best friend woke up.  Hey political name,  how's it hanging .....

hey AS....  Don't call my next wife gofey.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 26, 2020)

Hope he shows up. I love stories from the Elderly.


----------



## pute (May 26, 2020)

I'm in trouble again. Sorry Rose!  I have the fever!


----------



## AladinSane (May 27, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope a good day is had by all.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2020)

Morning folks. Thought id say hey before i get my old butt ready for work. New jobs going well. Kinda like being a Superintendent. See you later alligators.


----------



## Steve1 (May 27, 2020)

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 27, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Mr. catch&release, have you been a bad boy? Please don't run afoul of our hall monitors. I'd miss you too much if you got your marching orders.
Mowed the back pasture yesterday. There were some spots on me that hadn't seen sun since last summer. They're easy to spot now because they glow in the dark. I always burn before I tan. By the end of summer, I'll be nice and brown.
Where's Mary Jane? I hope she didn't get barred/banned. It seems to happen a lot on the Island. I fear that's what has become of Autogrower and Grasshopper421.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2020)

I'm still here.  Just had a chastity belt installed and got a vasectomy.  Now that I have been neutered and my wings clipped I hope to be a changed pothead!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 27, 2020)

Evening IOM,  Still waiting on story time. I am Going to be a old man at this rate.


----------



## Steve1 (May 27, 2020)

It feels like a White Widow kind of night


----------



## pute (May 27, 2020)

I thought there was a story somewhere in my future.  Even Swamp Chicken is waiting..........

WoodsRat just keeps on teasing me. If not what do you call this....? 

From my dream girl......."Mowed the back pasture yesterday. There were some spots on me that hadn't seen sun since last summer. They're easy to spot now because they glow in the dark. I always burn before I tan. By the end of summer, I'll be nice and brown."

When I was in high school we used to have a name for girls that teased the guys. 

I have a farmers tan!! Hoping that gets her attention


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## WoodsRat (May 27, 2020)

I'll be honest, I hate tan lines. I live out in the boonies with nobody but my dog, two cats, and a bird. If I want to mow the back pasture, it's clothing optional. The critters have seen it all before.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2020)

Oh my god!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2020)




----------



## WoodsRat (May 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!


Hey, if I had a nickel for every dude I've seen not wearing a shit, I'd have a bucket full of nickels. Just because I'm a female I don't have the same rights? Don't say it's because I have breasts. I've seen obese men that had larger breasts than I have.
I don't live in a nudist colony, but everybody I grew up with were pretty laid back when it came to their bodies. Swim suits were something you wore to a public pool or as a fashion statement. Most swimming sessions out in the boonies happened after a bunch of friends got together, drank a few, smoked a few, and decided to cool off in the river/lake/pond. Besides, suits take a long time to dry off, where bare hide dries pretty quickly. It wasn't sex (well, not all the time), it was freedom, something that country folks appreciate.
I remember a tv commercial from years ago. It was a bra commercial that said, "Look natural, not naked." Stupid me. I always thought naked WAS natural! Humans can be so silly at times.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2020)

Where do you live.  I would like a peep.....I want to say OH MY GOD for real and not just in my imagination.......By the way...I'm in my prime....


----------



## AladinSane (May 28, 2020)

Good evening Islanders, hope all had a good day.


----------



## Steve1 (May 28, 2020)

Been a very busy but good day. And You?


----------



## AladinSane (May 28, 2020)

Well, I managed to stay stoned all day, got a few little things done, so it was a good day. Besides, any day that i'm still vertical, is a good day.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2020)

Yup, every day above ground is a good day.  I'm not ready for a dirt nap just yet.  Heading down south to find WoodRats swimming hole.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 28, 2020)

Got a lot of them around here. Still a little too cold to go swimming, though. Give it a few more weeks to get warm. We had a cold, rainy spring.
I'll be peeking, too!


----------



## pute (May 28, 2020)

On my God!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2020)

You two get a room.
Coffee time. My old butt is tired. Im ready for the weekend.
Later Misfits.


----------



## AladinSane (May 29, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Have another cup of coffee and wake up, the day's awaiting.


----------



## Steve1 (May 29, 2020)

Busy day ahead. Y'all have a good one and be safe!


----------



## WoodsRat (May 29, 2020)

Good morning, boys. I'm glad to see everyone still high and happy. I'm not too sure why the word "shirt" got censored unless my silly fingers didn't hit the "r" key. Oops! Time to trim the fingernails, among other things.

Rainy and gloomy here today. Cooler, but as soon as the sun comes out, it'll be a sauna. If I work really hard today, I might have a short day Saturday and actually have a day off Sunday. This will be day 14 in a row, which is way too much for my lazy, retired fanny. Mom always said there's no rest for the wicked.


----------



## AladinSane (May 30, 2020)

Just passing through on my way to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 30, 2020)

Good Night Sane. I get up at 3:30 am. Today I take clones. Got 10 girls with one Mutant. Some to  keep indoors and the rest. 
Pute GET A ROOM. Just kidding.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 30, 2020)

Morning boys. Looks like it's going to be a LONG day if I want a day off Sunday. Got the last of the painting done yesterday. My brother, who's not supposed to be driving after his heart attack, comes over to apologize for leaving me to finish the house by myself. I told the silly man that I'd rather done the whole thing by myself than to have him almost die over it.

I've got a garage to empty out. Doesn't sound like much until you realize that everything that was in the house that we didn't know what to do with got stuck out there. Had a couple of friends offer to help out. We'll see if they show up. I'll put them to work for sure!

The house goes up on the market Monday. I've already had one older couple stop by to check it out while I was working on it. They seemed very nice. I think they'd be a good fit for the place.


----------



## zigggy (May 30, 2020)

Your a good friend Angie,,,, most people would have just posted it,,,,, cheers


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2020)

Posted what? Did i miss something Zigggy?


----------



## AladinSane (May 31, 2020)

Good morning people of the Island, hope all have a good day. We've had a cool spell settle in, low 50's yesterday and overcast, same today.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2020)

Morning everyone. Im going to do absolutely nothing today. Fed my girls yesterday and they are happy.
My Wife Fed me this morning and i am happy.


----------



## WoodsRat (May 31, 2020)

Morning folks. Got a lot of stuff done yesterday and paying the price for it this morning. My help actually showed up! My dearest girlfriend and her millennial daughter showed up. Those gals worked their tails off. As soon as the lockdown is over, a night on the town with dinner and (many) drinks are on me. Had another younger couple show up with a realtor to take a tour. Fingers crossed that it's gone within the next month.

Looks like I might have missed some drama on the Island yesterday. Good.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 31, 2020)

Evening IOM, Working the 10 I got outside and 41 clones inside. Busy as a 1 legged man in a but kicking contest.
I hate Drama.  Peace, Love and Chicken Grease


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2020)

......


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 1, 2020)

putembk said:


> ......


Careful there, Mister! You're still on super secret double whammy probation!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 1, 2020)

Good afternoon Islanders, hope all are having a great day.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2020)

Afternoon fine people and how are we today?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good Evening to the Island. Hope all are well.  Pute I am Stoned and Drinking a Cold one. Thanks for asking
Sane The day got better as soon as the School Bell rang.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2020)

Same here. Got home from work and my beautiful Wife handed me a cold beer and my one hitter.
Love my girl. She knows me.
Pute,,ya seem normal to me. I see you and Woodsrat have hit it off.,


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good Evening everyone. Hope all is well


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2020)

I think she is reporting me.  I deserve it!  Old men think they can get away with anything.  Usually I do but every one and a while ......well there was this hot number that turned out to be LEO.......well you know the rest.  40 years ago and I still think of what could have been.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 2, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope all roll out of bed and have a great day. Thinking back to what could have been, goes all the way back to high school. And that's a long time ago.  55 years, damn, I am old. The older, the better, I say.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 2, 2020)

It's not me reporting you, Putembk. I rather enjoy the attention. A little flirting sure does break the monotony of the day for me. Besides, I always was a pushover for a silver haired fox like you!
Got tired of eating my own cooking yesterday, so I called in an order to my favorite coney island place. Put the mask on (I hate those) and waltzed in to pick up my order. Lo and behold, there was people in there, sitting down and enjoying a meal. The waitress told me they'd opened yesterday. I thought our illustrious governess had said the eighth, but I guess some places, probably the ones that donated to her reelection fund, got to open early. Going to run past my favorite bar and see if they're open. I can just taste that cold draft sliding down my throat. Yum! I truly hope this is the end of the madness.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2020)

Glad to hear WoodRat!  Hoping it wasn't you.  All I was doing is poking fun.  I think someone is watching out for me.....last time I was poking fun I ended up paying child support!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2020)

You guys make my day. Gives me something to laugh at.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2020)

Paying child support is no laughing matter.  Kid ate me out of house and home.   Still living in my basement at 45 years old....  Been watching those JG Wentworth commercials again. He is one of those who can't wait for me to take a dirt nap.   He Wants my Money and He Wants it NOW!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2020)

Quick question. Why doesn't  Autogrower post?
I have a little spare time on my hands today. All my trades are kicking butt. Hope i finish ahead of schedule.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Glad to hear WoodRat!  Hoping it wasn't you.  All I was doing is poking fun.  I think someone is watching out for me.....last time I was poking fun I ended up paying child support!



Don't feel lonely, I paid child support and alimony for years. For several years my ex got more from my pavcheck then I did.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the invite aladinsane. Hello folks.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 2, 2020)

Good evening IOM, Welcome 1sickpuppy, Any friend of Sane is a friend of mine.   420 some where folks let's pass them dobbies. Oh wait we are still Social Distancing.  Time for a cold one to. Love me some Miller Lite.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2020)

Welcome Sickpuppy.  Ever notice all the misfits names.....our mothers must not have liked us.  Try some chicken with rice but we might have to give you a nickname then.

But seriously welcome and good to see a like minded bud brother!


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 2, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> Love me some Miller Lite.


Fine minds drink alike!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 3, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all have a good day. Early to bed, early to rise.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 3, 2020)

Morning folks, looking forward to the weekend. Been a long week already.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2020)

Only wednesday, don't wish your life away puppy.  Good morning WoodsRat  and the rest of the missfits.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 3, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Early to bed, early to rise.


And your girl goes out with other guys!


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 3, 2020)

If I’m using the happy frog soil and a coco mix I know the soil has nutes in it my question is when I do start giving them the nutes at what part of the feeding schedule would I be going off of like it was already in veg or start out like a seedling still don’t want to overdo the nutes


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 3, 2020)

I couldn’t get on the site with my old name I had to completely make a new profile


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 3, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Fine minds drink alike!


Trying to watch my boyish figure. Not really I like the taste.  It is less filling though. 
Welcome TJ42479 I do not use the same soil. But do use Ocean Forest. I think I waited about a month to add extra nutes. Your Ladies should give you a Idea of when there ready.   My First clue is watching the leafs go from Dark Green to a little Lighter color.  I know there hungry. I then push the envelope every other watering till I see leaf tip burn. ( I use Fox farm Nutes they suggest 10 to 15 Ml,  per Gallon of water) Then back off and give them some time to digest. 
I also use some teas I brew. But mostly on in ground plants
There are many on here with way more knowledge than me. I live under a stump in the swamp.  But I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.
Just Fooling Peace, Love and Chicken Grease


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 3, 2020)

I use Ocean Forest also. I don’t start feeding until around the 4th week or so of veg and then it’s half of the recommendation on the feeding schedule. When I get into flower I’ll start adding beastie bloomz or Cha Ching. Something like that


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 3, 2020)

One more question on one of the seedlings when it sprouted the shell was stuck on it a little bit so I had to halo it off and a few of the first leaves are damaged should I remove them everyone says but to trim an auto it’s a gorilla glue autoflower


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 3, 2020)

I have fox farm I wan too I was thinking about doing a mix next time with the happy frog ocean forest and the coco I got but sure if mixing the two souls though is a good idea


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 3, 2020)

The ocean forest I hate auto correct


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 3, 2020)

Good evening misfits, hope everyone had a good day. The more I think about it, the more I need to get high. That means it's time to get some hash out. A good peep of mine gave me a little bit of five different strauns. He told me what they were by the color. Slight varience, but it's his story. All I know is I get htgh, I get high.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 4, 2020)

Morning everybody. I use happy frog amd my germed seeds ho straight into it. When i transplant i put a layer of ocean forest in the bottom and hf to back fill. I watch my plants for a few weeks then start feeding lite and work my way up.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> I have fox farm I wan too I was thinking about doing a mix next time with the happy frog ocean forest and the coco I got but sure if mixing the two souls though is a good idea


Last grow some of my plants I did straight OF and some were 1/2 & 1/2 with happy frog. I tracked growth etc and noticed no difference.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

Good morning girls and boys on the Island of Misfits. Start off a good day with coffee and a "wake 'n bake" session.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

I grow in Sunshine Mix #4, which is called a "soilless" medium. It has no nutrients in it. Start off with plain water, after sprouting they get 1/4 strength nutes and work their way up to full strength nutes. After sprouting, they only get watered from the bottom. This will leave the top couple inches dry. The dry inches of soil eliminates the problem of soil bugs. 
,


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2020)

Morning Misfits.
Get your butts to work. I cant keep working to pay your SS checks.
I use MG soil during veg,, and in Bloom i add FoxFarm Big Bloom.
I also PH my water to make sure my runoff is between 6.5 and 7.0. I like 6.8 but no bodies perfect.


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2020)

Sunshine #4  and a 30% mix of perlite plus 1" of perlite  on both the top and bottom to keep things dry.  Sunshine has no nothing in it so I know exactly what my plants are getting.  I would never use Happy Frog or Ocean Forest.  I also would never feed from the bottom. I like my runoff to my at 6.0 to 6.5.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 4, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Last grow some of my plants I did straight OF and some were 1/2 & 1/2 with happy frog. I tracked growth etc and noticed no difference.


Good to know thanks


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone here from the ct region or new england


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 4, 2020)

It's amazing differently we all grow the plants but from photos I've seen, we all grow some outstanding buds!!


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2020)

Well Steve if you think about it ......it's  a weed.  Some are a bit more diligent than others.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 4, 2020)

Why is my ink bird humidity controller and the dehumidifier inside the tent are showing the same numbers then my hygrometer is way higher which should I go off for my humidity there like a 12 percent difference


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2020)

On my latest indoor grow, I used sunshine #4 mixed with about 35% cocochips...it seems to be working pretty well...For nutes I use the dry MegaCrop mixed in my res and feed about 4 times per day at 10 minutes each time...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 4, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> Why is my ink bird humidity controller and the dehumidifier inside the tent are showing the same numbers then my hygrometer is way higher which should I go off for my humidity there like a 12 percent difference



you may need to buy a *sling psychrometer *to calibrate your stuff...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 4, 2020)

Many different ways to grow the same weed (plant). My pots are flexible plastic grab buckets that I drilled holes in the bottom and half way up the sides. I have 2 clay saucers tn the bottom of the pot. Pots are 4 1/2 gallon.


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2020)

@ red eyes.  Just goes to show you we are not only growing different....different areas pose different problems.....Dehumidifier....never have seen one.  I have two humidifiers one in the basement and one in the flower room.  I fight for humidity and you dissipate it.   Bottom line is when you are done no matte what you do with your yield (cash crop) or personal consumption if it reaches your exceptions you are successful.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning Islanders.
Good morning Mary Jane, long time, no see, welcome back.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 5, 2020)

The humidity where I’m at is crazy one day it will be down in the 30s the next day it will be over 70 normal outside which is driving the humidity crazy in my tent seems like every day the conditions are changing in this room


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think my baby whit widow is having phosphorus issue everything I’m reading is looking like it


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 5, 2020)

Morning everybody. I used to use kellogg but the last time i got a bag it was to hot to use. Poured it in the garden and tilled it in. Last run i used ocean forest and i set my buckets in my tray snd water from the bottom but with straight of i had to elevate my buckets and water from the top. I fidn't have to feed till i was about half way through flower.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 5, 2020)

Good morning boys & girl. Hope everyone has a great day. I'm personally going to take a goof off day and play with my little red Jeep. Haven't driven her in over a month. I've been too busy getting a house ready for market. I have a signed purchase agreement on it, and today is the inspection day. I hope it passes with flying colors, as I'm getting really tired of messing with it. The extra money in my pocket won't hurt, either.

Mary Jane, remember that you're among friends while you're here. Welcome back.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 5, 2020)

That pic of the white widow was done in the pot for pot kit so nothing added been phong my water 6.3 don’t get why it’s showing phosphorus issues or am I wrong on what it is


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2020)

Its so freaking hot and humid in this building im working in its ridiculous. Its going to be a Burkes. Its 131’x131’. Its huge and no air yet. Havent dropped in the new RTUs.
MJ,,im at a loss for words. IEDs
Hope you saved all the emails.
Okay,,i have to go check on my Trades. Have a good day Misfits.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 5, 2020)

Mary Jane said:


> Hello All. It has been awhile but, I felt it was time to come by and say high to you misfits. I made it a point to come to this thread too because keef asked me to not come to it a while ago. He's a jerk. We were talking a lot and having some nice conversations, some were getting intimate as a matter of fact, when suddenly he turned on me, called me weedhopper and threatened me, or rather, weedhopper with IED's. It's difficult to not take it as a threat to me if he thinks I am this other person.
> It's amusing that certain people accused me of being in law enforcement when I first came here because my ex is. Being the kind of person he is, he keeps trying to insinuate himself into my life and found his way into my emails. He saw the one with the IED threat and made a stink about going after him, saying that these threats are taken _very_ seriously these days. I told him to ignore it, that it was nothing and to stay the heck out of my business but, he can be a hot head, so who knows what he'll do. Now I find myself wondering why I don't tell him to pursue the threat anyway.
> Take care misfits. I'll try to stop in once in awhile.


Sometimes its best to let sleeping dogs lie, and walk away.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2020)

Hmmmm.....MJ  you were threatened with an IED?  Woah,  that could really get somebody in trouble with the FBI.  Are you sure he did that?


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd let it slide. People that make threats make threats. The only ones you have to worry about is the ones that show up and actually do something. Violence begets violence. People need more weed in their life. Never have seen two people sit down and burn one and then fight. Laugh? For sure. Can't say the same about alcohol.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2020)

What happened to your post?   Wait...never mind I just realized!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2020)

Its FryDay and am i glad. My old butt is tired. Cold Beer time.
So MJs post got removed. Im guessing the Mods deleted the post because explosives was mentioned. Now im a little worried. Glad i didnt post any Grow Pictures.
By the way,,who the heck is Keef and Weed Hopper?
Guess im a newbie,, and im freaking glad.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2020)

I have never heard of  Weed Hopper?  Was he a member here?   Keef disappeared like a fart in the wind for some reason.  I think he had more posts than anybody here.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So help me out here. I remember seeing MJ around. Is she back under a different name. I see people welcoming her back.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have never heard of  Weed Hopper?  Was he a member here?   Keef disappeared like a fart in the wind for some reason.  I think he had more posts than anybody here.


If I remember correctly another person who is no longer around accused Auto Grower of being Weedhopper. Must be secret code.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> If I remember correctly another person who is no longer around accused Auto Grower of being Weedhopper. Must be secret code.


Boy, this place has more paranoia than any pot site I have been on.  Why would Auto Grower, which I liked, be posing as Weedhopper?   Beginning to wonder about this place.  I am Putembk now, tomorrow and yesterday. I have never used any other user name.  Why would you do that.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Weedhopper was a member here quite some time ago...I don’t know what happened and frankly I don’t give a hoot...if you’d like to get a feel for who he was/is...I believe there are posts still around on the site...there are all kinds of people...no doubt he’d be a misfit...


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 5, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> So help me out here. I remember seeing MJ around. Is she back under a different name. I see people welcoming her back.



MJs message you're inquiring about was deleted.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2020)

So, why is everybody so freaked out here.  I admit I am a misfit and frankly like to have mischievous fun.  Pot sites are like that.  After all we are all kind of outlaws aren't we.  Who cares about somebody that was here and gone again and now, apparently according to you all is nothing more that a fart in the wind.  All I want to do is have fun.  I admit I am a conservative but I feel penned down on a site that was openly liberal.  

We all have one thing in common ..... marijuana.

Sorry rant over......


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 6, 2020)

Only mentioned it because someone asked...like I said, there’s all kinds of people here just like the big’ol world...try as we might, we don’t all get along...
Smoked soma that “lambs bread” from a busted branch...Mahaps a bit too young but tastes just like the LB I was gifted recently...


----------



## Mary Jane (Jun 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Hmmmm.....MJ  you were threatened with an IED?  Woah,  that could really get somebody in trouble with the FBI.  Are you sure he did that?



You tell me what you think, this is the exact one line email I received once he decided to turn on me, (weedhopper).

My IEDs are ready now Hopper '-- See ya soon ! 

He had said things about this weedhopper a couple of times before, displaying some paranoia about this person but, given some of our talks I thought that things were going somewhere between us and then, out of nowhere, I receive that. Nothing further. And quoting from the reason my post was deleted, _I'm_ the one who needs to "act decently". He talked like he was the king of this place, maybe it's true, even in his absence.
I have all of our emails, (they were all continued from the first one), including the one where he wanted me to come on here and rattle the Admin. tech who deleted my introduction post, (why it was deleted I can't imagine). He told me exactly what to say and where to post it. He seemed to have many agendas.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 6, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. Hope all have a sunny Saturday. 
Good morning Mary Jane, you are welcome on our Island anytime.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Any way. Welcome back MJ. Let’s move on and have fun. Morning Misfits! Battening down the hatches today. “Christobal” is on the way. What a name


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 6, 2020)

Morning folks , having to work today. Good thing it's time and a half.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

Well i did what 2redeyes said and found this Weedhopper guy. I still dont get it. Go back to th 1st page of the old farts club and start reading. I must be missing something.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

I still dont get it,,but im going to keep reading the old farts club to see if i can find out what happened.
Here is one of his post.

Weedhopper post #405 i think.

Again,,,this is why the Forum has rules. Eather we are going to follow them or we are not. Which is it?
This is a great Thread, ,,but everybody's thread is equally important, ,,so why are the rules supposed to be different on one thread then the other threads.
This forum is called Marijuana Passion, ,not Political or Religious Passion. There are plenty forums you can talk **** on about Politics and Religion. Those two subjects will always cause trouble,,,that is why the Passion had these rules.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 6, 2020)

Steve1, I know exactly what you are going through as I lived in Daytona Beach for 4 years.
1sickpuppy, did you know that "work" is a swear word on the Island ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

Yeah cause im the only guy working to pay you Misfits SS checks.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 6, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> 1sickpuppy, did you know that "work" is a swear word on the Island ?


Yes it is, and a four letter one to boot. My "me" time got attacked by that four letter word, and it looks like it's going to again today. I still need to get the TJ out for a romp. I hope the rain will hold off until I do.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Yeah cause im the only guy working to pay you Misfits SS checks.


Nope Still work 46 to 50 a week here. Good Morning IOM, Mowing Grass and Killing Males today.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2020)

Keep up the Good work Swamp Chicken.  I have been collecting SS for 4 years now, since I was 66.  I was gonna wait until 70 but congress passed a law not allowing me to file, suspend and let my wife collect 1/2 of my estimated earnings.  So both of us now collect she started at 62.  I am gonna get all I can.  I paid in for over 40 years.  I maxed out my contribution every year after 35.  IT'S MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW......


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I walk up to the house and I saw this sign my wife made. Glad she put an s on the end


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 6, 2020)

[QUOTE="AladinSane, post: 
1sickpuppy, did you know that "work" is a swear word on the Island ?
[/QUOTE]
I’m looking forward to the day when work is a four letter word to me!


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok so a customer brought her daughters car in yesterday saying every time she hits the brakes there’s a clunking noise. I looked in the trunk and found this. I should’ve put it on her seat and told her I found her noise


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2020)

Drinking cold beer and watching my Grandchildren and Wife swim.
Im in the shade on my porch. That makes me the smart one.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2020)

Saturday night....smoking dope and telling jokes.....


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 7, 2020)

Can’t wait for my first harvest dispensaries around me are too expensive. When will insurance start covering this for a medication. For my MS this is the only thing that’s ever giving me relief.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 7, 2020)

Good Sunday morning Islanders, hope everyone has a great day. Just another day to stay stoned.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Morning Misfits!  Big rain band right above me


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 7, 2020)

Grab a bar of soap and go outside in the pouring rain........free shower.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 7, 2020)

Morning IOM.  To hot outside for me. Gonna Smoke Dope and drink beer today.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 7, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Morning Misfits!  Big rain band right above me


 How much rain you gonna get @Steve1 
Hopefully not to much.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> How much rain you gonna get @Steve1
> Hopefully not to much.


Right now they’re talking 4-5 inches. Surprisingly most of the weather is hitting east of us. We’ve gotten some rain, not much. Problem is as it heads north dumping rain,  all of our area will flood due to the rivers and bayous flooding


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning misfits its monday agsin. Had to come to work to get a break. Having to redo the front bathroom, funny i don't remember working this hard when i built the house. Back and knees are killing me this morn.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 8, 2020)

Good Monday morning Islanders.hope all have a good day. I have to go out of town until Thursday. See you then.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 8, 2020)

Good morning, fellow earthlings. I hope you're all well and safe. Looks like the lockdown is partially over. I have a dentist appointment this morning for the first time in years, and supposedly the bars & restaurants are now open with restrictions. My liver is quivering with anticipation, and my taste buds are going crazy for a buffalo burger. I'm drooling again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2020)

Morning Misfits.
Got everybody lined out and setting at my make shift desk.
Get you butts busy.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, I'm back from an hour and a half in the Dentist's chair. Ole Painless Paul is a peach. He was telling me about a 93 year old gal he had in his chair earlier. He asked her what the secret to a long life was. She replied, "Just keep moving." He asked her if she meant to stay active, and she said, "No. Keep moving or they start tossing dirt on ya."


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2020)

No dirt nap for this o'l  fart......I will fight for the cause for a long time!!!!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 9, 2020)

Morning misfits. Storms here today but supposed to have a nice weekend with low humidity starting late wednesday early thursday. May have to start more seeds found the temp in my grow room at 62 deg. So i turned the a/c iff. I guess i need to readjust it.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 9, 2020)

Good morning brothers and sisters. I think I might have hurt my liver yesterday. My first three choices of bars were still closed, but good old number four was open and hopping. They had the bar stools set at six feet apart. I sat down at the far end and ordered a draft of Miller Lite. The young gal behind the bar wanted to know what size. I told her I wanted a big one. Turned out, their big ones are 32 ounces. Ouch. About half way through, I could feel it kicking in. An old friend came in and naturally grabbed the closest stool and pulled it right next to mine. We talked for an hour or so while I finished off my mega beer. I ordered a small one next which turned out to be a 16 oz. After a few months sobriety, my liver sucked up every drop of that alcohol. Gave her a big hug and told her I'd see her next time. When I left, I noticed that most all the other patrons had pulled their chairs closer to each other so they didn't have to yell to be heard. It was good to be around people again. We aren't meant to be alone. Humans are social creatures.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> The house goes up on the market Monday



Be ready for it to sell quickly!  We had ours on the market for 4 days and it sold at asking price.   We had had a couple offers just below asking the day before, then got the offer at asking price, then 1 came back offering more than asking trying to then outbid the asking price offer.  Idk what's going on, but Covid-19 has made the real estate market boom!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning misfits. Storms here today but supposed to have a nice weekend with low humidity starting late wednesday early thursday. May have to start more seeds found the temp in my grow room at 62 deg. So i turned the a/c iff. I guess i need to readjust it.



Get yourself an inkbird.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 9, 2020)

Cannagrammy, welcome to the island, and I sure hope you're right! I'm tired of working on the place and am ready to see someone else take the helm.

Mr. Puppy, don't let the 62 degrees scare you. I've had plants take one night of freezing and make it through just fine. 62 is nothing.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> don't let the 62 degrees scare you


I have gone lower intentionally to bring colors out, I agree, they'll new fine.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2020)

A new misfit ..... Welcome grammy!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 9, 2020)

Good Evening IOM, Welcome Grammy, Pull up a stump and sit by the fire. Puff Puff Pass. Survived the work day and did not screw up anything. Things got Screwed up. But it was not me that drove the fork lift into the New Bay door. Somebody got to pee in a cup.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 9, 2020)

Changed the oil in the diesel this morning after finding out that the dealer sold me the wrong filter and I had to go buy another one, then I got to spend the last five hours looking at the hood of the beast while mowing the back pasture. I left a half acre up where the old garden used to be because it's nothing but white Dutch clover that the deers love. Speaking of deers, I fed four of them through the winter. Come spring time, they only came in late at night. Yesterday afternoon, they came back for a munch and brought two friends. This morning, a lone doe came up with a brand new fawn. Talk about cute! I'm not going to mow the woods this year because that's where they go when they need a safe place. I love to eat deer meat, but I love to watch them play out back a lot more.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 10, 2020)

Morning folks. I turned the a/c on and walked away, didn't check temp for a week. Noticed my seefling wasn't growing so i started checking things snd found the temp to be low. I like to keep my grow room around 85 deg. Msy have to grab out some more beans to pop.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 10, 2020)

I believe they grow at 65, but at a slower rate. Sounds like you're looking for an excuse to buy more seeds, but you don't need an excuse.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 10, 2020)

The thermostat in my shed where the tents are is set at 75. The plants seem to like it and so do I while I'm tending them. Before the ac was installed, the shed would get upwards of 90 degrees and it's not even summer yet


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2020)

I run my flower room in the mid and upper 70's.  Humidity at 45 to 50%.  I have less problems an d get the max yields under those conditions.  But to each his own.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2020)

Morning Misfits.
Hope everyone has a fine day.
Now get your butts to work.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 10, 2020)

I guess i should have said i like my day time temps between 80 to 85 deg and my night time temps around 10 deg lower. The reason gor 80 to 00 is the power bill and my plants don't seem to mind it.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2020)

Those are my day time temps.  65 at night.  Some have to run daytime temps that high due to location and even higher successfully so what you are doing is fine.  But, If you have a choice I would run in the high 70's during the day.  I can and do.


----------



## kevinn (Jun 10, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Changed the oil in the diesel this morning after finding out that the dealer sold me the wrong filter and I had to go buy another one, then I got to spend the last five hours looking at the hood of the beast while mowing the back pasture. I left a half acre up where the old garden used to be because it's nothing but white Dutch clover that the deers love. Speaking of deers, I fed four of them through the winter. Come spring time, they only came in late at night. Yesterday afternoon, they came back for a munch and brought two friends. This morning, a lone doe came up with a brand new fawn. Talk about cute! I'm not going to mow the woods this year because that's where they go when they need a safe place. I love to eat deer meat, but I love to watch them play out back a lot more.



How come deer don't eat weeds, just my good plants.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 10, 2020)

They're pretty rough on sweet corn, too. I had a heck of a time keeping them out of my garden one year. I'd chase them off, and back they'd come. Went out one morning to check the damage and spooked two newborn fawns. I left the crop to them. Everybody around here grows sweet corn.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2020)

@ Kevinn......pretty simple ......  What would you smoke weeds or pot?  Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 10, 2020)

What’s up everyone out to eat with the wife then going home spraying down the leaves tonight with the fox farms flowers kiss at lights out.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 11, 2020)

Morning folks cool this morn upper 50's and low humidity too.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 11, 2020)

It cooled off here after the storms came through. It'll give the AC a little break.
I worked on the Jeep until the heat ran me off and the storms rolled in. I think I'll monkey around with it a little more and then take the big black one to the dealer and see why she's throwing codes. You know what Jeep stands for? Just Empty Every Pocket.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Had a little mishap this morning. Maybe it’ll stimulate some new growth


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like a potential clone!


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 11, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Looks like a potential clone!


I’ve never fooled with clones before and right after that happened we had to leave for my son in law’s funeral. Maybe it will still be a viable clone when I get home


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2020)

nope.....and if you have never done it before don't waste your time on this one.  Do you even have rooting solution,.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2020)

Throw the cutting in a glass of water,,set it in the window and leave it alone. What do you have to lose. Ive cloned lots of stuff like that.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Put-no I don’t and Bubble by the time I got back from the funeral it was too wimpy


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2020)

It only takes a few minutes and a fresh cut is toast.  Bubble will have to try that on an extra sometime. Gosh darn, I had a joke to go with that but I'm still in "Time Out".


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2020)

Turn your filters down.......it is pot site!!!!!


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Been a tough day today. Good to just sit back with a bowl.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2020)

Let me guess.  Impossible customers or a problem you have never seen before.  I once installed a cam that was milled improperly.  Took forever to figure that one out.   Cost me a fortune...flat rate.....you know....


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Let me guess.  Impossible customers or a problem you have never seen before.  I once installed a cam that was milled improperly.  Took forever to figure that one out.   Cost me a fortune...flat rate.....you know....


I wish it was just cars and customers. I can handle that without an issue. Laid my son in law to rest yesterday.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 12, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss, Steve.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 12, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, i'm back, drinking coffee and smoking a bowl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2020)

Man am i glad its Friday.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2020)

So sorry Steve!  Condolences.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry Steve.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 12, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I wish it was just cars and customers. I can handle that without an issue. Laid my son in law to rest yesterday.


Not an easy thing to go through, my condolences Steve.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 12, 2020)

He was too young to go already but after having no brain activity for as long as he did it’s probably a blessing that he didn’t survive. As massive of a stroke that he had, it would’ve been a long and hard rehabilitation. And knowing Jason, he wouldn’t have wanted to live that way So tonight raise a bowl or a joint to Jason


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm having a bowl asI read this. In honor of Jason.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 12, 2020)

Steve So Sorry for your families loss. So to Jason it is.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 12, 2020)

Damn sorry to hear Steve they thought I had a stroke once too turned out to be multiple sclerosis. But your son in law way too young. I suffered a lot of loss to in life only thing that really heals it is time. Stay in there smoke a fat one.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 12, 2020)

Gorilla glue looking good should start flowering soon ohh yeahh


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 13, 2020)

My condolences Steve, very hard to lose love one...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Finally a day off.
Hope you all have a great day. Glad to see everyone doing well on the Island.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 13, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, and how are all of the misfits ?


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 13, 2020)

So talk about some luck I was looking to but a tumbler compost bin online like 200$ I’ve been seeing them so I’m driving up my street today coming home and in front of someone’s house low and behold the exact bin I was looking at they were throwing it out so I stopped through it in the Jeep to bring home n clean. Boy whatever they were doing with this wasn’t composting I swear I washed out a few fish eyes the most rancid smell ever. But ever a little elbow grease and almost losing my lunch got it looking new again so gonna start composting and in a few months my babies should have some good organic food to feed on.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Installed my new SP250 light in one of my tents today. How long after flipping to flower should I be able to start determining the sex of a plant. In one tent I have feminized Chocolope and the other I have regular Chemdawg and Blue fire OG


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 14, 2020)

You’ll be able to tell by the balls but you should check often cuz things can happen fast...hard to say how long...you’ll see flowering start before you can tell sex though...at least that’s my experience...are you trying to make seed?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2020)

Normally i can tell within a few weeks after flipping.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 14, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, A great Sunday is in store, so it's up and at 'em. 
IMO, compost tumblers are a waste of time and money. I bought a nice big one. It makes compost alright, along with being a breeding ground for bugs. I would NEVER use the compost I made on my indoor garden. I have not had any bug problem in my indoor garden in over 10 years of growing that way. My garden is in my unattached garage.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 14, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> You’ll be able to tell by the balls but you should check often cuz things can happen fast...hard to say how long...you’ll see flowering start before you can tell sex though...at least that’s my experience...are you trying to make seed?


Not right now. At some point I would like to. Thanks for the info. I have been looking almost every day but I just adjusted the timer to flowering so I’ll be more diligent


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 14, 2020)

A little Sunday morning bud porn


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 14, 2020)

Steve1, very nice porn, thank you.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, the week awaits us, smoke on.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m having a problem with my white widow in that pot for a pot kit it was started in th jiffy pod they supplied it seemed to have just stopped growing can the pod keep the roots from breaking through I guess is what I’m asking and keep the plant from growing it still looks fairly healthy just not growing


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 15, 2020)

Finally had time to stop by and say hello. Been busy working on my toys trying to pop new beans and remodel a bathroom. Now baccck at that bad gour letter word.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 15, 2020)

Terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 15, 2020)

OMG,  sorry for your loss, Alan.

My ex died a few yrs ago,  hang in there bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> I’m having a problem with my white widow in that pot for a pot kit it was started in th jiffy pod they supplied it seemed to have just stopped growing can the pod keep the roots from breaking through I guess is what I’m asking and keep the plant from growing it still looks fairly healthy just not growing


Looks like it needs some Nitrogen. And the pods shouldn't have anything to do with it not growing.
What are you feeding it and have you checked PH on your runoff?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry to hear this, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Looks like it needs some Nitrogen. And the pods shouldn't have anything to do with it not growing.
> What are you feeding it and have you checked PH on your runoff?


I gave it about quarter strength of the fox farms lineup I git the dirty dozen kit only gave it the big grow bloom and tiger bloom and small amount of calmag ph is 6.3 didn’t test runoff lately and it’s growing in the super soil and coco mix from that pot for pot setup


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 15, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


I’m so sorry to hear that. Prayers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2020)

Triatan ya might wanna get your PH up around 6.8
6.3 is a little low. I also use Foxfarms. Great stuff.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

If using FF nutes do NOT use cal- Mag.  Not needed.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 16, 2020)

Morning folks i have been trying to pop beans but so fsr not real well. I got some between paper towels so heres hoping.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 16, 2020)

Sad news indeed, Mr. Sane. My heart is with you.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 16, 2020)

Morning misfits, I'm drinking coffee and contemplating the day ahead of me. Not going to be an easy one.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2020)

So sorry my friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry my friend. I hope you can find piece as time goes on. Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning folks i have been trying to pop beans but so fsr not real well. I got some between paper towels so heres hoping.


I stick my beans in a pot with soil and keep the soil moist. Always seems to work best for me. Never have to touch them again untill i transplant into bigger pots.


----------



## QueenGreenBee (Jun 16, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


I am so sorry for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 16, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Terrible news, my wife passed away this morning.


I'm so sorry.   Condolences on your loss.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2020)

Man is it ever hot in this building. My old butt is melting. Should be done with this Burkes at the end of August. Should have AC on in about 2 weeks. They are dropping the RTUs in a couple weeks.
Hope you misfits are having a good day.
Aladin,,hang in there my friend.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2020)

Afternoon gang.  You mention hot Bubble....same here outside.  Couldn't imagine not having A/C.  Plus we have a southern wind....like a blast furnace out there.  Temp is well into the 90's f with 11% humidity.  I am sure using a lot of water outside trying to keep everything from drying up.  Water bill is gonna be like our national debt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2020)

Same here Pute. In the 90s and hot as hell. Humidity is ridiculous.
I put my enchiladas on the dash of my truck and when i took lunch it was like they had come fresh out of the oven. Dont need a microwave.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2020)

_I was in the McDonald’s drive-through this morning and the young lady behind me leaned on her horn because she felt I was taking too long to place my order.

“Take the high road,” I thought to myself. So, when I got to the first window I paid for her order along with my own. The cashier must have told her what I'd done, because as we moved up she leaned out her window and waved to me and mouthed "Thank You," obviously embarrassed that I had repaid her rudeness with a kindness. 

When I got to the second window I showed them both receipts and took her food too. Now she has to go back to the end of the line and start all over.

Moral of the story:
Don't be rude and honk your horn at old people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 16, 2020)

Good Evening IOM, Been Buy with life and BullFrogs, They are Tasty. 
Tell us another story Uncle Putembk, You owe me a screen cleaning, I just spit my High Ball across it.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 17, 2020)

Morning to the folks on the Island of Misfits.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 17, 2020)

Morning folks we are below norm on temps right now, i'm loving it too. A few of the beans have popped so lets hope i get a grow going soon. Everybody have the best day you can.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Triatan ya might wanna get your PH up around 6.8
> 6.3 is a little low. I also use Foxfarms. Great stuff.


6.8 I’ll definitely get it up a little flyover then thanks


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 17, 2020)

Good morning, boys and girls. I've been puttering with the new (to me) Jeep. A little touch up here and a little scrubbing there. I went to pull the old tire cover off and it fell apart in my hands. I was going to pull the spare off and replace it with a new one, but it's got a security lug nut on it and the kind people I bought it from didn't include the key. I'm glad I found out at home rather than out on the road with a flat somewhere. I'm going to run it up to the local tire shop and see if they can get the blasted thing off. If not, I'll be grinding a couple of flats onto it so I can get a wrench to bite.
Just another stumbling block in the great journey of Jeep ownership....

Hope you all stay high and happy as much as you can.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2020)

You misfits better be working. I cant keep paying your SS.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good Evening IOM,  BT I did my 9 today, Gonna be 10 a day next 2 weeks. People got to have snacks for the 4th. 
Time to get Stoned to the Bone. 
Maybe Uncle Pute will come by and tell us a story.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 17, 2020)

Well, I lucked out on the spare tire problem. I took it to the local tire shop and the young fella there had it off in minutes. I figured he'd done it a few hundred times in his life, and it would have been my first. I left a new rim and tire for him to mount and balance for tomorrow. I'm going to slip an extra five bucks in the bill for him taking the time to help me out. It's nice living in a small town. Even if you don't know everybody, they act like you do.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 17, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, boys and girls. I've been puttering with the new (to me) Jeep. A little touch up here and a little scrubbing there. I went to pull the old tire cover off and it fell apart in my hands. I was going to pull the spare off and replace it with a new one, but it's got a security lug nut on it and the kind people I bought it from didn't include the key. I'm glad I found out at home rather than out on the road with a flat somewhere. I'm going to run it up to the local tire shop and see if they can get the blasted thing off. If not, I'll be grinding a couple of flats onto it so I can get a wrench to bite.
> Just another stumbling block in the great journey of Jeep ownership....
> 
> Hope you all stay high and happy as much as you can.


I’ve had to fabricate a socket in the past when that happens it always sucks.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 17, 2020)

Evening misfits, hope all had a good day.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning misfits.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 18, 2020)

Morning everyone good day today going to New Hampshire to grab some fireworks for the 4th then a little trip to good ole mass grab a nice slab of some wax. Oohh yeahhh. I love Fourth of July it’s like Christmas for me I’m such a pyro.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

Mornin, fellow Misfits.

Another day without weed,  it may be a personal record.  Buying locally is futile,   low grade mids hailing from Belize or Mexico.  At exotic weed prices!

Another 75 days or so I'm set.  But this is still the suck.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 18, 2020)

Ouch, Buzzy. That is bad. I haven't been forced to smoke bag weed in decades. Due to a few good indoor and outdoor crops, I haven't had to buy weed in decades, either. I do think I'll put in another crop next spring just to get a new flavor in the house.
Good morning to the rest of the Islanders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2020)

I havent seen Swag in a long time. That sucks my friend. To bad you dont live down the street or i would hook you up or at least share a big fat bowl.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 18, 2020)

Afternoon folks bet y'all thought i forgot about y'all. Nope i didn't i have been busy. I don't post much anyway but i do read. Y'all have a great day well at least whats left of it anyways.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry Buzzy that would suck.

I had to much to dream last night......thanks WoodsRat


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 18, 2020)

Good Evening IOM, Looks like Uncle Pute is Frisky. No Story time for us. 
Oh well I will just carry on with my Delusions of Grandgier. 

Buzzy I can't remember If I welcomed you.   Enjoy the group. How many days you gonna go smoke free. I did 365 once. Worst year of my life.
Not in Jail all on my own.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm looking at possibly 90 days total, unless I drive to my brothers house but mooching isn't my style.  LOL

Thanks for the welcome, Swamp Chicken.  Pretty cool here,  a bit slow at times but its the summer season in the USA.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 18, 2020)

Evening Islanders, time for me to get my buzz back, join me ?


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 19, 2020)

Morning Islanders, how goes it today ? Hope the coming of summer is good for all.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 19, 2020)

Good morning, my merry band of misfits. First day of estate/garage sale. I'll probably wind up giving most of it away, but it'll still beat seeing it go into a landfill. I hate to see perfectly good stuff go to waste.
Time to get high and busy. See you later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2020)

Good Morning Misfits.
A little cooler today in my building thank goodness. Hope you guys all have a great Friday.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2020)

Never get high on your own supply have a friend come by and that's no lie!!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 19, 2020)

Afternoon folks, running around here like a chicken with it's head cut off. Close friends office coworker just tested postive for covid 19. So she is worried, and i can understand. I know someone who had this stuff before we knew it was here and she carries the antibodies in her system. I remember when she was sick and i'm here to tell you she was sick, stayed hid in her house. She is a health care worker.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 19, 2020)

Yikes! You stay healthy, hear?
I made a few bucks at the sale. I gave people great deals and had fun doing it. Treated myself to a corned beef on rye for working through the heat. I've got a full belly, a bird nestled in my armpit, and a decent glow going. All in all, a good day and a better evening.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 20, 2020)

Morning IOM, Thinking today I get back to tying down the outdoors. Gonna start the flower stretch. Happy Solstice everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2020)

On my day off and my butt is still up early. Cant sleep pass 5:30 or 6:00 im too use to getting up early. Guess that shows my age. Oh well guess ill have a cup of black ️ and a one hitter. Hope everyone has a great day. Ill be bach.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 20, 2020)

Did laundry for my girl, shes at work today.  Watered the outdoor raised bed garden,  was water day for the fems inside too.

Gonna be a nice week here, 85 to 90 for maybe 8 days!  Humid tho, two Ac's crankin already.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 20, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Ill be bach.


You be Bach and I'll be Beethoven! 

A good morning to all of you misfits.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 20, 2020)

Morning folks hope y'all having a great morning.


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2020)

@WoodsRat ..... Can't get the vision of a bird in your armpit out of my mind.....didn't realize you were a European .......


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 20, 2020)

Afternoon Islanders, hope the first day of your weedend was satisfactory. Good or bad, fire up another bowl and call me in the morning.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 20, 2020)

Good Evening IOM, Got my work done on the girls today. Up potted some clones and Stayed High. 
Good Day for Me.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Good evening right back at ya!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 21, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Happy Fathers Day to those that are. Sitting here drinking coffee, getting ready for a session of "wake 'n bake". Smoke 'em.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> @WoodsRat ..... Can't get the vision of a bird in your armpit out of my mind.....didn't realize you were a European .......


European in decent, but not in hygiene. Everything is smooth except my head and eyebrows. He just likes the warmth and the closeness. He's just as happy on my shoulder, nestled up under my hair. He's a little cuddle bug. This little parrot is more like a kitten than he is a bird. He'll rub his face against mine, preen my eyebrows and eyelashes, eats off my plate (never would let a cat do that), and will come running up, spoiling for a fight. You can wool him just like a kitten. His kind last a long time, so I'm hoping it will be a photo finish for him and me.  I'm not sure what I'd do without the little bugger.


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2020)

Forgive me WR.  Didn't know you were talking about a bird.   I was drunk on pot!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2020)

Morning Misfits and Happy Fathers Day. Going to grill today and have my kids and grandkids over to swim.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Good Afternoon and Happy Fathers Day to the Dads in the group!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 21, 2020)

Evening IOM, Happy Fathers day to ya. If it applies.  Gonna fire up the grill and cook some steaks.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> Evening IOM, Happy Fathers day to ya. If it applies.  Gonna fire up the grill and cook some steaks.


I did the same earlier. Enjoy!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello again peeps. Been preoccupied and haven't been able to find time for this stuff but, hopefully I'll be able to be around a little more now.
Hope all you dads had a Happy Father's Day. My gift was that my oldest son was still alive for it. He had a nasty motorcycle wreck the night before and very easily could've been dead. Extremely thankful that he's still here with us.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2020)

MG, Glad your son made it...I’ve been thru a few of those myself...i finally decided on a four wheel RV...None of my kids are nearby but got calls from all...But we talk pretty regular anyway, two of my kids are fathers and the other, a mother...seven grand kids so far...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2020)

Morning Misfits. I had a great father's. Spent time with my 3 grandchildren and had a blast.
MG im glad your son is okay. Bikes can be very dangerous.
2Redeyes i agree,,4 wheels much better on the bones.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 22, 2020)

Morning Islanders, hope the week ahead is great for all. I'm going out of town until July 1st. Taking my old laptop, it might work. See all then.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 22, 2020)

Morning folks, i made it here in the morning time.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 22, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Looks like all the gals deserted us again. 
It was a hot one yesterday. I worked on the Jeep off and on all day. I'd work until I thought I'd melt, then head for the AC. Managed to round off a Torx headed screw, so I'm in search of a place that can get the blasted thing out for me. Hope to see you all this evening. Mr. Sane, have a safe trip.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 22, 2020)

MG I’m glad your son is ok.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 22, 2020)

Mg glad your son is ok and healing.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2020)

Morning all.  Been up-potting all morning.  I hate dirt work....more even that trimming. But, necessary evil.  Done now!!!!

MG glad your son lived to ride another day.  I don't ride anymore....haven't in years now.  I am a safe driver but go crazy on two wheels or snowmobile.  When I wore a younger mans clothes I raced cars every weekend and hustled on the street during the week.  I guess I got all that crazy **** out of my system in cars but still do stupid things so I don't  give myself the opportunity anymore.  

Getting Mrs. Pute new furniture for the deck today.  She deserves it besides I get a get out of Jail Free card for doing it.  

Gotta go....glad to see the Misfits thread is thriving and will live to see the sun rise  for days and days......


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone, we're extremely happy to still have him with us. Another day saw him feeling quite sore and the swelling set in more on a banged up head. He was too invincible to be wearing a helmet. Was going about 50 when he wiped out. Kid's tough as nails, always has been, after bouncing and sliding about 180 feet he popped right up to his feet. Butthead did all this right by his house out raising cain and unfortunately his daughter was witness to this mess and was understandably pretty shook up. He says he's done with motorcycles, that he's got too much to live for. I hope he sticks to it, we'll see.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 23, 2020)

Morning folks, storming here. Rain love it or hate it we have to have it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2020)

Same here. Rained all the way to work. Some sand storm thing is supposed to be coming thru tomorrow and Thursday. Now you really need a mask.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 23, 2020)

Morning boys. MG, I'll bet your boy is finding new sore spots on his body every time he moves. He's a lucky man to be alive.

I took the TJ back to the place that put the plow on the JK to see if he could get that blasted screw out. He restores a lot of vintage cars, so I figured he'd ran into the problem many times. He monkeyed with it for twenty minutes or so to no avail. We figured the best way was to drill the head off, hope that the rest of the screws came out of the hinge, and then maybe grab it with a pair of vice grips. Sounded like a lot of work to me. On the way home, I stopped by a car repair shop a half mile from the house and showed this young fella my problem. He took a bigger Torx bit, banged it into the screw with a hammer, and proceeded to back it out with a little 3/8ths drive ratchet wrench.
I asked him how much I owed him, and he told me nothing. I reached into my purse and handed him a ten and told him lunch was on me. He saved me a ton of work and frustration.
Might go out and work on it in between rainstorms, or I might just goof off the rest of the day.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I still ride a lot. I used to be crazy on a bike, surprised I'm still here. Ride a lot more defensive now but you can't control the other people on the road. It is a dangerous hobby. Bubble we're expecting the Saharan dust also


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah they are saying it could cause breathing problems especially for ppl alread have problems. ☹


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 23, 2020)

Still raining, dust storm coming. I have three bikes but haven't rode for a few years now. I have back problems so been thinking trikes may be a good thing.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 23, 2020)

My wife would like to see me get a trike. I'm just not ready to give up 2 wheels yet


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 23, 2020)

Evening misfits. I've seen some pretty sweet trikes, I've considered it before.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 24, 2020)

Good morning cyber friends! Nice and brisk this morning; a pleasant change from the 80's and 90's we've been having. I'm not sure what kind of mischief I'll find to get into this morning, but I'm sure something will pop up.
Hope you all stay high and healthy. I wish I could reach out and give all of you a big hug. Hugs are good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2020)

Im stll at work sweating my butt off. Cant wait untill the RTUs drop where we can have AC.
Hope all you Misfits are having a fine day.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2020)

@ WR....You could always get into trouble by providing some afternoon delight,


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 24, 2020)

Evening IOM, 10 hr at work and 2-3 more at home. 2 gardens and the dang Grass That Needs Mowed.  Back up and at it 2:30 am.  Peace.
GE Uncle Pute Still waiting on the next Story.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 25, 2020)

Evening guys and gals. Kickin' it with the misfits.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 25, 2020)

Morning folks. Taking off from work tomorrow to work on the house. Grass needs mowed but not happening.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 25, 2020)

Mine needs it too, but why do something today that you can put off until tomorrow? As a reward to myself for my lack of motivation, I'm going to drink beer at my favorite bar & grill this afternoon.

Mr. Pute, it's been such a dry spell, the first person that gets some "afternoon delight" is going to get hurt, bad.


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2020)

I love the way you hurt me darling...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2020)

Get a room.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 25, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Hello again peeps. Been preoccupied and haven't been able to find time for this stuff but, hopefully I'll be able to be around a little more now.
> Hope all you dads had a Happy Father's Day. My gift was that my oldest son was still alive for it. He had a nasty motorcycle wreck the night before and very easily could've been dead. Extremely thankful that he's still here with us.


Damn mg that’s never good I ride myself and I know how dangerous it can b out their glad to hear he’s well though


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 26, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> **** mg that’s never good I ride myself and I know how dangerous it can b out their glad to hear he’s well though



Thanks man, we're pretty glad he's ok. Glad too that he _seems_ to have learned a lesson, let's hope it sticks.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2020)

Morning. Off to cause trouble.  Hope you slept well WR.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 26, 2020)

Morning residents of the Island of Misfits. I'm still out of town, but I got my old laptop to function. It's getting better, even this short time has helped me accept what happened. All have a good day, better ones ahead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2020)

Morning Ladies and Gentleman. And im using the word Gentleman very loosely.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning. Off to cause trouble.  Hope you slept well WR.


I slept rather well, thank you. Well, at least until I woke up at two o'clock in the morning. I drank my fill at the bar, came home and fired up the charcoal grill, and made me a cheeto hamburger. I also made a root beer float for desert. After I drank it, I got the chills, so I hopped under the sheets to get warm. That's the last thing I remember until I woke up, still in my clothes. Ever since I was a teenager, I just can't sleep comfortable with anything on, including jewelry. Post earrings are particularly irritating. Little Tiki wakes me up at the crack of dawn, so I'm running on reserve power today. I'll sleep like a baby tonight, though!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 27, 2020)

Evenin' ladies and germs.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 27, 2020)

Wanna see a fat one? 
.
.
.
.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 27, 2020)

Good morning, misfits. It rained during the night. I let the hounds out this morning. It's a sauna out there. If the humidity was any higher, you could swim. Might just be an air conditioned TV watching marathon today. Then again, I might just get high and actually do something. Maybe not.....


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 27, 2020)

Morning Islanders, hope all slept well. You better have as the weedend is upon us. Enjoy it the misfit way, with a session of "wake 'n bake". Ready, set and smoke.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2020)

I will smoke to that Aladin.   Day off from the grow so I have been given the chore of washing windows.  I said, I don't do windows....I will be starting soon.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 28, 2020)

Good Sunday, Funday morning to all Island of Misfits residents. Should be a good day for me as I will be meeting up with 2 of my 3 offspring, the other one's in Greece. I know a pressure play to move closer to them will be coming. They want to be able to help me out more as we live 300 miles apart. This old fart does pretty good at taking care of himself. Now it's "wake 'n bake" time, let's do it.


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2020)

saw the thread and thought i would come in and say hi. see my ol buddy pute has found a home here so it can't be a bad place. i used to pop in every once in awhile and thumb through the threads but i'm not real active here. to much politics pushed me away. i see a wake and bake, always in for one so i'll join you. till next time peace.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2020)

Morning Misfits.
Gotta work on my truck. Got a whistling noice coming from my engine. Running fine but the whistling bugs me.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jun 28, 2020)

Welcome Giggy. No politics here, just a bunch of stoner misfits enjoying each other's company.

BT, looks like we'll be wrenching together. I'm going to finish up the wiring on the TJ, heck or high water.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 28, 2020)

Anybody that talks politics on an internet forum is likely ignorant, lol.  All those type forums are a mess and impossible to moderate effectively.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey giggy, great to see ya.  Hope you are doing well.  Politics.....this place was a political mess when i first came here.  I even left for awhile but then the misfits moved in and soon the political ** stopped.  Thank you Mods for making this a friendly, safe place to hang.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2020)

No politics is a good idea. Ppl cant seem to agree to disagree anymore on that subject so its best left alone.
I hope you Misfits have a great Sunday with the family or whatever it is your going to do.
Dont know you Giggy but i hope you come back more often.
And i second that Thanks to the Mods. They have been great.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2020)

Here ya go misfits.....we really do grow marijuana here.   Golden Pineapple...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2020)

Very nice my friend. Beautiful bud.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jun 28, 2020)

Pute I would hit that. Evening IOM. Welcome to the Giggy Person. Do come by more often.
Well the Wife washer took a dump.  Almost 900 buck later she is Happy.   Killed 2 males in the Outdoor. Down to 7 females and 2 auto females. 
Guess I will take some clones to run indoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2020)

Pute, I have a Golden Pineapple going this summer...hope it turns out as pretty as yours.  Great looking bud!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 29, 2020)

Morning misfits. Pute nice porn. Work on the house went well, gotta start mudding this evening. I hate sheet/green rock finishing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2020)

Sickpuppy i owned my own company and did finishwork for over 30yrs. Tape and Bed,Texture,Paint,Commercial Wall Covering,Spraying. The thing i disliked the most was Tape and Bed. Was no money in T&B work either. Now im a Superintendent for a big GC and a lot less stress.
Id come help you but im down in my back...


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

Tis a beauty of a day in my parts.  70-75 degrees, low humidity, sun and a few clouds.  It's rained recently and the farmers were in desperate need.  It's been a very dry month or so,   the only benefit for me is LESS lawnmowing.


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2020)

I mow every 3 days and my water bill in out of sight.  I am as particular on my lawn, veggie garden and flowers as I am about my grow in the basement.  Pain in the as but I love it and it makes the neighbors better.  Here is a pic of the front yard.   Grass needs some N


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice job Pute,beautiful. You could be my brother from another mother. My Wife says im OCD especially when it comes to my yard and plants. Im always mowing at different angles.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 30, 2020)

Morning Islanders of the misfit variety. Hope a good day is had by all. Leaving for my house in a couple of hours. Hate the drive, but for my health, it's worth it to me.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 30, 2020)

Hope all is well in your world , Aladin.  I know the tragedy you experienced and eventually you will learn to smile and enjoy every day.  Your recent wife would have wanted you to be happy.  It's not an easy task in todays world at times.

have a great day, buddy!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 30, 2020)

Morning folks another fine stormy weather day. Got the first voat of mud on yesterday evening. Tomorrow we will do the second coat. Got some stuff to do this evening that i can't miss. Gotta get back to working on my car too.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning misfit Islanders. I'm back from my trip to the doctors that half killed me to keep me alive and kicking. I have to figure out when I can start another garden around my trips to my doctors. Little sprouts have to have daily attention for the first month or so of life. I do not like running out of flower to smoke. I have not had to buy any for about 10 years now. I'm addicted to growing this weed we so love. I do not feel right without a garden to attend to.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 1, 2020)

Glad you made it home safely, Aladin. As far as the rest of you lawn mowing boys, you're more than welcome to come over and work your magic on my lawn, just the lot the house is setting on, a little over an acre. I'll keep the beer cold and the joints hot, and breakfast/lunch/dinner is on me! I'm seriously thinking about getting some goats for the back pasture, or fencing it all off and building horse stalls to rent out to folks with horses and more money than brains.
Mom's house is supposed to be gone come the 16th. That's one less lawn I have to maintain, but I've got mixed emotions about seeing it gone. I brought her favorite chair home, but just going over there and being in a house that she lived in for 45 years makes her passing a little easier. Weird, huh?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 1, 2020)

I thought I was fussy on house and lawn maintenance, lol.  Pute has me beat on lawncare,  all those "fancypants" angling cuts,,,,,  Pute,  you could cut MLB ballpark fields with those skills.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning.  Doing a dry trim on Red Cheese today.  Should take up most of my morning .....probably walk this afternoon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Im kicking this jobs butt. Should be turning Burkes over couple weeks before its due date so everybody is happy.
Got all my guns locked and loaded hoping nobody gets stupid and comes into my hood starting trouble. Very troubling what ive been seeing done to cities and innocent ppl.
Hope you ladies and gents have a wonderful day and stay in the shade.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 1, 2020)

Well 30 min till noon. Been busy this morn. My a$$ is still dragging. My back hurts all the way around my right side, so may have a little kidney infection too. Them two step ladders are killer when you get to go up and down all day. As a young man i would step straight to the top step, now i do good to get my feet on the bottom step.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 1, 2020)

Evening IOM,  I work in a Hot Dirty Environment,  Forced to wear a mask,  I am the only person in a 200 x 200 ft Building.  That's like wearing a mask in your car by yourself.   I seen a person confront another today at the Walmart for not wearing a mask. Appears the one getting confronted was highly trained in Martial Arts.  You can figure out what happened. Moral of the story. Be careful of who you call out. 
Off to Smoke a Joint Peace.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2020)

I' m calling out WR!!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 2, 2020)

Evenin' folks... morning, whatever it is. For _forever_ now people have been saying that the two worst topics for conversation are religion and politics, too polarizing.
@giggy I'm pretty sure we were on another forum together a while back. Good to see you.

Did someone say bud porn? Jamaican Pineapple Glue from my last run. Can't wait to start seeing buds again. Soon.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning Islanders and a good day is to be had by all. The weatherman said it will be sunny and mid to upper 80's here. The only person who can lie every day and not get fired.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 2, 2020)

MG, beautiful bud porn. Thank you. Hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 2, 2020)

Morning folks. Today is friday for me. Still got a lot to do so i guess i will be under the house this weekend playing plumber. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 2, 2020)

Good morning, Islanders. In my neck of the woods, virtually nobody wears a face diaper. Everything is going on pretty much like it was. Nobody confronts anyone for wearing or not wearing masks, which is the way it should be.
I'm off to mow the back field before it gets too hot. The CA kicked on before sunrise this morning, so I know it's already heading for miserable out there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2020)

I see the mods cleared this up. Awesome,, and thank you.
I am sure glad i get a three day werkend, i need it. My old butt is tired.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 2, 2020)

Same here on both accounts. How petty to go off on something like that when it has nothing to do with them. It may be a three day for me to but i got to work at the house.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 2, 2020)

What an absolutely beautiful day! Got up early and got the back field mowed, put the FEL on the tractor and picked up a bunch of large branches and chucked them on the burn pile, and got an email from a friend stating that my favorite watering hole was open. Our illustrious governor decided to close all bars after letting them reopen for less than a month and then must have read the social networks calling for her immediate recall/hanging/tar & feathering and quickly recanted her decree.  Work done, buzz accomplished, and a joint blazing. It's good to be me today. 

Thank you, Mr. Bubble. You're a true Southern gentleman.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2020)

What did I miss?   WR, you ok I heard you were being attacked....?  Be safe girl.  Who called you a name?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 2, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I see the mods cleared this up. Awesome,, and thank you.
> I am sure glad i get a three day werkend, i need it. My old butt is tired.


Evening IOM. What did I miss


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Evening Misfits. Chopped this little girl today. Needed the room. Had a few ambers in there. This was just a random seed I found around and it grew really weird. I just let it go. Loaded with trichomes


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks good, Steve. I wish I could smell it through my monitor.

You boys didn't miss anything that you haven't seen before. When it gets hot out, snowflakes melt. Looks like the rest of the week is going to be a scorcher, over 90 degrees all through the holidays. You guys stay safe, stoned, and happy, please. If you must play with fireworks, have a responsible adult around to laugh at you.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 3, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Looks good, Steve. I wish I could smell it through my monitor.
> 
> WR, she has a very different smell than what I'm used too. Very sweet smelling. I really don't know the strain. I think it is a trainwreck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks great Steve. Good job.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Evenin' folks... morning, whatever it is. For _forever_ now people have been saying that the two worst topics for conversation are religion and politics, too polarizing.
> @giggy I'm pretty sure we were on another forum together a while back. Good to see you.
> 
> Did someone say bud porn? Jamaican Pineapple Glue from my last run. Can't wait to start seeing buds again. Soon.
> View attachment 262440


thought that was you mg, reason i posted on your grow. hope your doing well.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2020)

howdy misfits hope everybody has a happy 4th.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2020)

Morning.  Busting my bottom today.  My 46th anniversary is tomorrow and can't spend the whole day trimming....I have been on lots of other threads with a lot of you farts.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Well! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 3, 2020)

Congratulations Pute, and condolences to your very understanding wife. 

Picked a quart of wild raspberries yesterday. Picked two quarts today, and there's another quart or two that needs to be picked today. I might not make it. 92 degrees kicked my fanny royally. My arms and legs look like I was in a cage fight with a cougar. Funny thing is, I don't even eat the blasted things. I used to pick them for my Mother, but she's gone. I still have a few friends and neighbors that like them, so I pick them. I might save a few for a smoothie for me, but the rest are for other folks. You should see the smiles a pint of them brings on people's faces.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Say misfits, How are you storing your buds? Glass drawers at room temperature? Freezer? I seem to have an excess and I've been very careful curing the buds but I have some in glass jars and a good amount in a turkey roaster bag with Boveda packs in it.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't like Boveda packs.  I store in glass jars in total darkness at 60F.  But I never have any around longer that a couple of months.  Since corona everything is gone as soon as it is ready.  I did, a few years ago have some for 6 months....make sure it is dry or it will re hydrate and possibly get mold.  Many like freezer I have never done it but lots swear by it.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Busting my bottom today.  My 46th anniversary is tomorrow and can't spend the whole day trimming....I have been on lots of other threads with a lot of you farts.



Happy Anniversary pute, condolences to the wife.    We're up to 31 years and I can't imagine how she's done it.



Steve1 said:


> Say misfits, How are you storing your buds? Glass drawers at room temperature? Freezer? I seem to have an excess and I've been very careful curing the buds but I have some in glass jars and a good amount in a turkey roaster bag with Boveda packs in it.



I agree with pute on the Boveda's, really don't like them. I use glass jars and keep them in the dark but, I don't have the ability to control their temp. A lot of people use those bags, they do the job.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 4, 2020)

Have a great 4th everybody!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2020)

Morning Misfits,, hope everyone has a great 4th of July. I love this Country.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday, USA! I love this country! If more people tried to make it better rather than tearing it down, she'd be even greater.

Steve, I keep my soon to smoke stuff in a pill bottle. The main bunch is kept in Ziploc bags with most of the air sucked out in the freezer. I usually double or triple bag it to avoid freezer burn. It works for me. I've got buds and bubble hash that's been frozen for five years, and it still tastes great and slaps me silly. The buds I left in jars for a year still had a good kick to it, but the flavor had degraded. It didn't taste bad, but it didn't taste like it did.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 4, 2020)

Mr. Bubble, you beat me to it. I guess fine minds think alike.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2020)

Morning.  Lots of crazies out today, be safe.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July my fellow cultivators!!!, I hope all y'all and yours has a great day!!!.don't forget to show your girls in the garden some love also!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice bud porn KY.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice fade.  What is it?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 4, 2020)

This girl my friends is a purple pheno of blue dream . happy fourth y'all!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2020)

I always liked Blue Dreams. Another favorite was Pineapple Express and Grandaddy Purple.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope everyone had a great 4th of July. Me and the Wife just chilled in our backyard. I drank beer,,she dont drink. Which is good,,leaves more for me.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 5, 2020)

Morning boys. Everybody still have all their fingers and toes? Good! I really didn't feel like fighting the traffic to head anywhere this holiday, so I hung around town. Big mistake. Very few restaurants open, most bars closed, and not a whole lot to do. I entertained myself around the farm and tried to stay out of the heat. Somebody a mile away kept the night sky filled with fireworks. It must have cost them a small fortune. I enjoyed sitting on the back porch and watching then crest the treeline. I'm so easy to entertain anymore.....


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2020)

Morning.  Boy did I get wasted last night.  Don't remember much.  Wonder if I had fun.  Woke up and my tongue was asleep and my teeth itch.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2020)

Well,,last day of my 3 day weekend. Just been chillen.
Got a big surprise when i got my check this week. They gave me an eight thousand dollar bonus. I was very thankful and man did i need it. Just spent almost a thousand on my truck replacing AC system. Way to hot here for no AC. Love my new job.
Hope everyone had a good Sunday.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 6, 2020)

An eight grand hot shot? Wow! You need any help carrying your brief case around?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2020)

I was as shocked as you,,but im not giving it back.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello folks, having a rough day. Got dressed this morn grabbed my pistol and turned to walk out and felt something cold, realized it was the floor. Hit hard and been getting more sore as the day goes by. Y'all have a safe one.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 7, 2020)

Yoyoyo my peeps,
Good morning to yall it's 6 am here and I've been up since 4:30 am.had to get in the veg tent and get the girls fed.just about 5 more days till I bring my girls in flower down.then it's time to reload!!!!!.
Let's get our work done in them gardens, outside and in!!!.y'all have a blessed day now.happy growing from me and mine to you and yours!!!.
IN HIS HEART A MAN PLANS HIS COURSE,BUT THE LORD DETERMINES IT...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 7, 2020)

Here's a blue dream girl living her best life!!!! I hope y'all is doing the same!!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2020)

Morning folks. Nice porn this morning.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 7, 2020)

Aladin.......come out, come out, where ever you are!


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2020)

Morning all.  Drink lots of water puppy.  

To hot to fish, to hot to golf and to cold at home.....just kidding....just as hot here as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2020)

Raining here and i am sure glad,,helps keep the building cool.
Jobs going good and ahead of schedule.
I harvested my girls i had growing. Some really sticky dank.
Sorry i didnt post pictures but im a little hesitant after reading some post on a different thread when i first joined. Although i haven't seen that person here recently,,im still a little concerned. Probably just me being paranoid.
Im going to start some more beans when i get a chance,,maybe ill post that grow.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2020)

Fix'n to call it a day, no internet at home so chat at y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 7, 2020)

Evening IOM, Back from the camping trip. It was a hot one. Lots of Beer and BBQ, Then Lots of Fireworks. Only Injury was me Hitting my hand with a Hammer while Drunk and Stoned. 
Bubble I am with you on Posting Pictures. I will keep my activity Private.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 8, 2020)

Evening (morning, whatever it is) misfits. I have no problem posting pics. One thing is I live in a state that says I can grow, another thing is I use a VPN which, hopefully, is doing its job and keeping anyone from seeing where I'm at but, I suppose they could probably get me if they really wanted too. Oh well, outlaws gonna outlaw.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello to all of y'all my fellow cultivators,
Today is a great day now just a couple days from harvest.it will be a busy week between starting back to third sft work and keeping up with house hold family needs and our gardens!!!!.one foot in front of the other as they say? But who is they anyway? Well forget all that if you have a nice nug then put some flame on it and get high, some sativa though,as I said we all have plenty of work to do!! Hahaha.i hope all y'all ,my fellow cultivators are doing great and your family as well.heres a lil pic of inspiration...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 8, 2020)

Morning boys. SC, why did you hit your hand with a hammer. Did you catch it cheating on you? 

I didn't accomplish much yesterday. It was too blasted hot to. I pulled the TJ under a maple tree and did a little wiring for the dash cam. All of a sudden, the wind picked up and the skies turned dark. I pulled the Jeep back in the garage just in time to avoid soaked upholstery. We got rain, but not nearly enough. I'll take what I can get, though. I waited until dark and took a little cruse. I actually hit some cold spots that gave me goose bumps. Felt refreshing after the 90 degree spell we've been having.

KY, that's a pretty gal you've got there.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2020)

Morning folks, thats all i got. Again nice porn.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Good Morning Misfits!


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2020)

Morning, I don't post many pics anymore, especially on an open site such as this.  Never know who is out there watching.  I am on two other private sites and I do some pics.  Just remembered I posted a pic here a week or so ago....sometimes I forget where I am....comes with age.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2020)

What were we talking about?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2020)

I think he said something about fishing.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 9, 2020)

Wake up, sleepy heads! Another glorious day of living the dream beckons. Our time is finite, so let's all get to enjoying what we have left.

Started out hot and getting hotter. They're calling for thunderstorms later on, so it'll cool off a bit. I took a chance and mowed the lawn yesterday, so if it doesn't rain, I won't have to worry about mowing it again because it'll be dead. I just couldn't stand it any longer. The only thing growing was these goofy looking weeds, and they were sticking up a foot tall.

I think a few cold beers and a hot bubble pipe are in order for the afternoon.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 9, 2020)

Morning folks hope everybody is doing well. I'm still dealing with my right leg ftom falling the other morning. When i drive my leg wants to cramp, glad i have cruise control on my truck, most stick trans cars/trucks don't have cruise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey Misfits. Hope everyone is having a good day. Had a meeting this morning with the big wigs on the job. They were extremely happy,,which makes me Happy.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 9, 2020)

Afternoon Islanders. I'm back after my trip downstate for Dr. appointments at the VA and at U of M. They told that everything looked like it was supposed too. Good news.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 9, 2020)

Evening you bunch of misfits. Hope you're all doing well.



Bubbletrouble said:


> Hey Misfits. Hope everyone is having a good day. Had a meeting this morning with the big wigs on the job. They were extremely happy,,which makes me Happy.



It should make you happy, it means you still have a job!


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 10, 2020)

Morning residents of the Island of Misfits. It's Fryday, let's get that way. A session of "wake 'n bake" is the way to start the day. A cup of coffee and a bowl is what's called for. Puff, puff, cough and pass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2020)

Alright,alright,alright,,,its Fryday and i am ready for the Weekend. Well Saturday i have to go out to the job for bout an hour to check on some of my trades but my wife and granddaughter are coming with me. Going to have hamburgers at a place thats known all over the State as one of the best burgers ever.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 10, 2020)

Glad to hear your checkup went well, Aladin. A great good morning to the rest of the Island.

We got some much needed rain last night and a promise of some more today. Lord knows we need it. It got the temps down to a livable 75 degrees this morning, and isn't supposed to get above  the mid eighties today. It's a pleasant change from the high nineties we've had.

I got the engine compartment light rebuilt and working, the CB wired up, and I hope to get it tuned in between storms today. I love working on things where I can enjoy the progress. Some people buy an old vehicle to modify it. I buy them to restore them to their former glory. The TJ is already getting compliments from regular folks as well as Jeep owners. It makes me smile.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 10, 2020)

Morning folks. I can't restore nothing, i turn em into toys. 67 rambler american on a s10 truck frame with a 454 th400. Street car and should be fun.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 10, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning folks. I can't restore nothing, i turn em into toys. 67 rambler american on a s10 truck frame with a 454 th400. Street car and should be fun.


Hot Rodder, at heart huh ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2020)

Sounds like a fun car SP.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 10, 2020)

Afternoon folks. Hot rodder yes, i love a over powered small car. Looking for 4:00 and ready to go. Got a small piece of bud to burn after work, life is good for the most part.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Being in the auto repair business all of my life I’ve had my share of hot rods. Right now I’m into restoring bikes. I bought this 71 Harley in a box and am bringing it back to its 70’s glory


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2020)

Afternoon. Checking in and out!!!


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

Morning Islanders. We made it to another weekend, hope all have a good one. As long as I am vertical, they will all be good.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 11, 2020)

Morning islanders gotta mow the hay field i call a yard. Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

Steve1, old Harleys never die because of folks like you that can turn a basket case into a heart pounding machine. Good job !!!!


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 11, 2020)

Steve, I went the opposite way. I started out with bikes and ended up with vans and Jeeps. It's all good.  

Morning, fellas.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 11, 2020)

Morning IOM.  Good to see everyone is vertical still. Got a busy weekend already. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2020)

I gave up all those toys years ago and picked up a fly rod.  Never put it down.  I still fly fish as often as I can.  Just me, my rod and my pipe.  Going again next week.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> I gave up all those toys years ago and picked up a fly rod.  Never put it down.  I still fly fish as often as I can.  Just me, my rod and my pipe.  Going again next week.


Love fly fishing. I haven’t done it in awhile but we were going out in the salt water marshes and catching redfish. Nothing like catching a 4-5 lb red on a fly rod


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2020)

Steve i use to love to fish for Reds. Also loved catching Snook. Snook taste real good too.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 12, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope all have a great Sunday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2020)

Its so freaking hot here its Like a Twightlight Zone episode. 
I think im melting.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello to all of my fellow cultivators,
Today is a great day so roll up,PACk a bowl,dab some wax or eat some edibles.lets get high and get in the garden.today I harvest twelve fully mature grown ladies.some blue dream,gsc and og kush.all nirvana stock .I hope all is well with you and all of yours.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 12, 2020)

Ky, I'm with ya, it's "wake 'n bake" time.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 12, 2020)

Morning boys. Sounds like the party is at KY's house!


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Its so freaking hot here its Like a Twightlight Zone episode.
> I think im melting.


Way hot here also. Heat index of 113


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 12, 2020)

Evening Misfits, a good day was had by all, I hope. If not, too bad, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 13, 2020)

Morning Islanders, just another beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Morning all! At the hospital right for some pre-op testing for my wife. She’s having sinus surgery on Thursday


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 13, 2020)

Ouch! That doesn't sound the least bit fun for her or you. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 13, 2020)

Lawn mower kicked my a$$ but got most of it. I did miss a spot at the back door of the house. Said i'd come back to it and forgot about it. Bad part is i walked right through it and didn't notice it. I guess the weed eater will have to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2020)

Lord God its freaking hot in this building. I feel like im about to melt into the floor. Heeeellllllp.








						Heat Wave Hot GIF - Heat Wave Hot Hot Weather - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					gif.co


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 13, 2020)

I hear you it's hot here too. Y'all have a good evening and i will chat at y'all tomorrow.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 14, 2020)

Morning people of the Island of Misfits. I'm sitting here drinking a cup of coffee, contemplating the day ahead.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 14, 2020)

Morning folks. Suns a shining gonna be around 95 today humidity around 99% so it's gonna be sweaty fore sure. Y'all stay cool


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 14, 2020)

Going to be in the high 80's today. Yesterday was perfect. 77 degrees, a nice wind, frequent cloud cover to block out the sun, and just all around a pleasant day. I met my gal pal at our favorite tavern. Counting her and I, there was five people and one bartender in the entire building. Just as we were getting ready to leave, everyone's cell phone went off with that spooky Conelrad sound. We all grab our phones, expecting the worst. It was our illustrious governor, telling us to put our masks on!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2020)

Hot Cat GIF - Cat Warm Hot - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					gif.co


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey guys haven’t written in awhile how’s everyone doing. A lot going on here. Question is it ok to do a partial harvest in an autoflower plant the main cola is definitely looking done pistols mostly orange and the trichs are definitely all getting cloudy the problem is the test of the buds around the plant still mostly white pistols definitely not as far as the main. So can I chop the part that’s done and count on the rest being able to finish or no


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 15, 2020)

Morning boys and girls of the Island. How is everyone today ? 
Triatanjohn, I don't see why not. Other people have did it with photo period plants. Go for it, IMO.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 15, 2020)

Good morning, Islanders. Going to be a hot one today. I've got some things I could be doing outside, but I'm not too sure they're going to get done. I took a late night ride in the Jeep out of boredom. If it would have been one degree colder, I'd have turned around and grabbed a jacket.
I think I'll hit the bubble pipe and try to get motivated to clean out that junk quagmire I call my garage. What fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2020)

Triatanjohn,,,go for it my Friend. Gives ya something to start drying and curing. If they're all cloudy with a few amber is a perfect time to harvest. And by the way you can never go by pistol color,,sometimes pistols are still white and triches are cloudy and ready.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 15, 2020)

Afternoon folks hot and sweaty. Been busy this morn. Hope everybody stays cool.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 16, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Much cooler and rain this morning. I put a big dent in the garage yesterday. It's amazing just how much crap one can accumulate in a two car garage. At 88 degrees, around five hours steady had me whipped. I think today might just be a goof off day. You all stay safe and stoned, OK?


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning boys and girls of the Island and what's on the agenda today ? A thought for today, stay happy, stay stoned all day.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning folks. Got my back aching. Got a televisit today with my doctor gotta see whast he says.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope everyone has a great day.
I have lost 8lbs sweeting my butt off in this building. And i dont mean i lost my butt cause i scratched it off yrs ago.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning folks another hot one again today. 108 heat index. Y'all try to stay cool.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 17, 2020)

Morning Islanders, appears to be a beautiful day here. The sun is shining, not a cloud in the sky and headed for the lower 80's.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 17, 2020)

Place is on the slow side today, must be the heat. It is a hot one as soon as i walk out the door the sweat starts. Y'all stay dry.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning boys. Going to be a scorcher today. Had a bad case of the dizzies yesterday, but I'm back to my old nasty self today. I'm not sure what the day is going to entail, but I am sure it's not going to be much.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning Islanders, the weekend is upon us, get out and enjoy it. Very over cast here, with thunder in the distance. Hot, rainy and muggy, that's today here.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning folks don't you just love the dog days of summer. When i get home i gotta get on the tractor and clear some brush, you can bet i'll have a doobie while i'm at it.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Been out for a few days. My wife had sinus surgery and is having a rough time. Early morning trip to the emergency room to help stop the bleeding. She’s doing better today though


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 18, 2020)

Harvested one of the colas trichs were bout 5 percent amber 16 grams wet on the one half a cola got 11 more to chop probably gonna wait a few more days to take the rest want the pot to fully dry out and try to push some more resin out her how important is it for 24 hrs of darkness before harvest in other words is it crucial


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 18, 2020)

Hope she heals quickly, Steve. Nice buds, John.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 18, 2020)

Afternoon guys and gals. Here I set, stoned once again, contemplating what to make for supper. 
Steve, not uncommon for bleeding after sinus/nasal surgery. A bloody nose is a good example. Hope she heals quickly.
John, nice buds. 24 hours of darkness before harvest ? I do not think that it matters one way or another. I've always harvested mine after dark because I had to carry them from my garage to my house, where I dry and cure it. And I, have been known to grow some mighty good buds.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 18, 2020)

101 here today.  104 tomorrow.  Been 30 days above 90 with no rain.  Just watching the electric meter spin.  But do not have to worry about cutting the grass.  And also, A/c in both cars are not working so not going anywhere as if there was anywhere to go.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 18, 2020)

I used to do the 24 hrs of darkness. Now I just chop and hang


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello again everybody. My heath hasn't been very good lately, so, I haven't really felt up to coming around. I hope you're all doing well.

I agree, the 24 or 48 hours of darkness really doesn't do anything, just one of those old wives tales. Something else, that's just my own opinion, I think it's better to chop them with a wet pot. Keep as much moisture in them as you can at chop so you get a longer dry time once you hang them up. I used to let my pot dry out first too, then I realized it was only making them dry quicker. Slow dry is much better. Nice bud!


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone been contemplating this harvest in my head too much gonna plan to chop em down Monday then. Will post some pics of final yield


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning Islanders, it's a fine Sunday morning, up and at 'em, time's a wastin'. Just figured I was up, so everybody should be up. I'm drinking coffee, getting ready to fill a bowl for a Sunday morning session of "wake 'n bake". Puff, puff and pass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

Morning misfits. Glad to see everyone on the Island doing well.
Its been a very very hot week. I have lost weight due to sweating so much. Im 5' 10 1/2" and weigh 180. Was weighing 188 lbs. I keep loosing weight like this im not going to have nothing but a crack left.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Morning misfits. Glad to see everyone on the Island doing well.
> Its been a very very hot week. I have lost weight due to sweating so much. Im 5' 10 1/2" and weigh 180. Was weighing 188 lbs. I keep loosing weight like this im not going to have nothing but a crack left.


I know the feeling I lost over 30 lbs since this corona happened I don’t know what’s going on can’t eat anymore without getting sick especially in the morning I was 150 down to 120 seeing GI doctor and everything can’t figure out what’s going on


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm going to leave that one alone, but you know what I'm thinking...........


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 19, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Hello again everybody. My heath hasn't been very good lately, so, I haven't really felt up to coming around. I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I agree, the 24 or 48 hours of darkness really doesn't do anything, just one of those old wives tales. Something else, that's just my own opinion, I think it's better to chop them with a wet pot. Keep as much moisture in them as you can at chop so you get a longer dry time once you hang them up. I used to let my pot dry out first too, then I realized it was only making them dry quicker. Slow dry is much better. Nice bud!


Sorry to hear hope everything gets better for you keep your head up and stay blazin.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 19, 2020)

Afternoon IOM, Been working on a new machine to surf the net. Finally got her going good.  104 outside today. only going out to water this evening. Staying stoned is my goal for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

Tritan you need to get that checked out. Could be stress but loosing that much weight that quickly is not good for you.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey gang, sorry for the absence.  No Excuse!  Summer is real busy for me.  My veggie garden is out of control and all the other summer activities that go with it.  Not to mention what is going on in my basement.  

Doing a final flush on Strawberry OG and Lemon Betty tomorrow. I am out of both and need to refill the jars.  I usually try and slow down the grow it the basement in the summer but demand hasn't allowed me to do that this year.  Life is good but the o'l man is tired.  But, it keeps me young....I guess. 

So what has been going on here.....I guess I should go back a few pages and read.....

I had a 30 fish day on Thursday!  18 to 20" fish on a 3 wt using 6x tippet. That is a ultra light fly rod with 3lb test line.  Makes it a challenge catching 5 lb fish on 3 lb line.  All fish are alive and ready to fight another day.  Don't forget to always Put em bk.........


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 19, 2020)

Put at least one of them would have been shore lunch.  Were those Wild Trout,  Makes me miss the Mountains up North. I once was Fishing 3 lb  on a ultra lite for Brookes and Nailed a 5 lb large Mouth Bass. One heck of a fight.  Ate Him To.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

Swamp Chicken 024 said:


> Put at least one of them would have been shore lunch.  Were those Wild Trout,  Makes me miss the Mountains up North. I once was Fishing 3 lb  on a ultra lite for Brookes and Nailed a 5 lb large Mouth Bass. One heck of a fight.  Ate Him To.


I hear you and understand Swamp Chicken but the private club I am a member of is Catch and Release with barb less hooks only. Reason being there are bigger fish when we put em bk.  I mostly fish "catch and release" water only.  Bigger fish and like minded people.  Just something I believe in.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> I hear you and understand Swamp Chicken but the private club I am a member of is Catch and Release with barb less hooks only. Reason being there are bigger fish when we put em bk.  I mostly fish "catch and release" water only.  Bigger fish and like minded people.  Just something I believe in.


To each his own. I only keep what I can eat that day. All the rest go back.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

Totally understand my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

I almost always catch and release. Its all about the catch with me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

Whoops.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

Crap,,im high and it wont let me delete.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning folks. Steve hope your wife gets better. Never do a dark time before crop. Always do catch and release as i"m not a fish eater unless someone is with me that wants em. Gotta get some neem oil i got yellow leaf septoria on my plants. Not sure where it came from but will be making changes.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning Islanders, it's Monday once again, the dawn of a new work week. For those of you still working, get out of bed and get to work. Those of us on S.S. need you to contribute to the fund and keep it solvent.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

Morning.  Hope all are doing well today.  I will be moving around the site a bit today.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks like an Islander is packing a tin star!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2020)

Good for you Pute. What an excellent choice. An Islander.
I promise to behave but im not so sure about the rest of these Misfits.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

Thinking I'm the one who needs to behave.   

@WR...no tin star here....just a jeep driver


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 20, 2020)

What kind of Jeep you riding in, Sheriff?


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

I was thinking about going for a ride in yours.........


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 20, 2020)

Afternoon folks been hot as hell. Walk out the door and inyo a blast furnace. Got one of those cool mask but haven't used it yet. I eill be real soon. Congrats pute.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 20, 2020)

Evening IOM, Are my eyes playing tricks on me. Uncle Pute went and got himself Deputy Status.   Congrats Old Man.  
Was Hot and Rainy today. No need to water the plants or the garden.  This 104 plus heat was Killing Me.  Cooled off to 80 I can Live with it.
Bubbles you know I can only stay out of trouble so long.  I will try to be Good. I said Try.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sickpuppy I got one of those Cooling Neck Gaters. Get it wet cools ya down nicely for a few Hours.  Serves as a Mask also.  I bet it is not effective.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2020)

WR .... You were born to be wild.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning Islanders and how are the misfits today ? I have an old friend coming to visit and go fishing for a few days. I won't be around much, but I will be back.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning, boys. Pute, you sound like my Daddy. Mom told him one day that I was trying to light the candle on both ends. He told her I already had it burning on both ends and was trying to light it in the middle.

No regrets. No time for them. New memories to be made.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

I always though I was your daddy WR.  And yes, you look and sound like a girl that burns the candle from both ends.  I bet you were the life of the party everywhere you go.  You can probably drink all of us under the table.  

Carry on....


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning folks. Warm already and getting hotter. Working in this heat is fun (not) but it does bring a payday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Looks like another scorcher today. The way things are going i dont have to worry about a diet. My love handles are disappearing due to heat and working my butt off,,literally. 
Cant wait for beer thirty.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

Don't worry Bubble....the beer will keep those handles going.....


----------



## MJ Passion (Jul 21, 2020)

Good morning folks.   Hope you find a cool place for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Wished i could Angie but this building hasnt gotten our main power up yet that can run these huge AC Units or RTUs(roof top units). We just have temporary power for fans and such,,so by the time i go home i am soaking wet.


----------



## MJ Passion (Jul 21, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Wished i could Angie but this building hasnt gotten our main power up yet that can run these huge AC Units or RTUs(roof top units). We just have temporary power for fans and such,,so by the time i go home i am soaking wet.


That's terrible.    Can you put your feet in a tub of water with ice cubes floating in it?   Guess not if at work.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 21, 2020)

Afternoon folks. Done been soaking wet with sweat, dried out during lunch and will be soaked by qt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Angie said:


> That's terrible.    Can you put your feet in a tub of water with ice cubes floating in it?   Guess not if at work.


 If i did i would have to fight off all these construction workers wanting to put their feet in too.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 22, 2020)

Morning folks looks like we may get some rain today. We need it it has been dusty foresure. Y'all have a great morning.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Morning misfits.  Nice and cool now.  Got down to 55f last night.  Hard to get up when it's cool like this.  Getting Windows washed today.  They need it bad.  When I do it they always streak and I miss spots so it is easier to hire it done.  I would rather spend the time in my grow anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

We have some clouds today so it is a little cooler. Hope we get some dang rain.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

It’s just me wandering around and checking out the new digs.

good to see some old names and looking forward to meeting some new gardeners


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

I see you made it over to the 🏝.
Welcome and have some fun.
Be careful cause Pute is a real mean Sheriff.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 22, 2020)

You boys quit picking on my future ex-husband!


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks Amigo


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

I have to tend my garden.....BB in a few.


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)

so what's happening fellas, whats' the good word...finally got my street glide out of storage, been too broken to ride but the boned are mending and the clutch hand is about the only part that isn't healing...bwahahahaha...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah and you need your clutch hand. Have fun.


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 22, 2020)

Well I suppose this older scoot tramp is a misfit... It's really good to see some names I know!


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey Brother Drifting.  Welcome.  Another crossover from drama land.  Welcome and have a good time.  You are IN the right place....Don't forget  the Ol' Farts club.....just like the coffee shop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome to the Island Brother. We have more coming.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 22, 2020)

What's up everybody? Good to see some new people joining in on the Island. Hope all are well. My doctor is making a house call for me in just a little bit here. Haven't been able to get to him for a while and he's concerned about my current situation. I'm afraid he might want to send me to the hospital. I don't want to leave my plants for the wife to tend, she doesn't know what she's doing, so if it happens, my girls will suffer.  
I suppose I'll have to do what I have to do though...


----------



## muggles (Jul 22, 2020)

Reporting in, figure I'm about as big a misfit as they come.  Glad to join ya'all.


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)

no more than this old man sailor...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 22, 2020)

Y'all ain't the only ones...


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2020)

hey you bunch of misfits, hope all are well.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 22, 2020)

Evening IOM Wow it looks like the Island is growing. Good to see.  Welcome to all the New Islanders.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

Bunch of dang misfits indeed!

Ya all probably own some silver and gold which if ya boneheads would have listened to me a month ago when silver was around $15 dollars you would be doing a dance in the tall cotton


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning folks we had some rain last night it didn't help with it being 90 deg at 10:00 pm. Y'all stay cool.


----------



## muggles (Jul 23, 2020)

AC started acting up on me Tuesday, tech checked it out and now $800 repair this morning.  Wish I could make money as quick as I spend it.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

morning misfits. muggles being in the south no a/c is a killer. yall have a great morning.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 23, 2020)

Good Morning Coconuts - Taking this real one for a walk before the heat kicks in


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 23, 2020)

Good to see some more new names. Shortly after i came here a bunch of people dropped off the site.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Yep im in Texas and its a hot mofo.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome to all the newest shipwrecked folks on the Island. They've ran off all the ladies in the forum, so it's a regular sausage fest around here, not that I'm complaining......


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

oldbay would that be olday from the cabana?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks WoodsRat , we are all carbon units , some of us got the male model and some the female

i love them all , especially the female carbon units

giggy , are you at TCC?


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

giggy is at at TCC under another name......figure it out......

Woods Rat quit flirting with the new guys!!!  Shucky darn...can't take my eye off ya for a minute!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

It’s to early to do any ciphering or figuring so help a senior out here


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> It’s to early to do any ciphering or figuring so help a senior out here


Look at his avatar.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pa Nature?


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2020)

good morning you maniacs, heading out to get a few things for the house today, stuff is needing replaced...yeah giggy, ol
dbay and olday is one and the same...gonna take the 409 59 el camino for a cruise when I get back and if it's not raining...life is good...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Always loved El caminos. My buddie had one and boy did we have a blast in that thing.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Pa Nature?


big i can't believe you called me pa nature, now pa has been good folk to me but you gonna bring the evil side of me out. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

EC is a Evil bastage for sure.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

I wish I had time to go and fart around in cars.  I am a slave to my garden, yard and then there is the veggie garden.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2020)

Wish i could build me another 69 Camero. Loved that car. I built 3 motors for it. It came with a 350 i had to rebuild. Then i put a 327 in it,and then a 283 bored 60 over with a three deuce carb setup.. We called them rats. They were really fast motors.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> I wish I had time to go and fart around in cars.  I am a slave to my garden, yard and then there is the veggie garden.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I get a car, Drive it until I get bored with it, sell it and get another. Now I’m into bikes. A couple of projects going on right now.


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2020)

it rained all day...


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

Sweet.  What is that worth?  You probably said but let me guess....58?


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2020)

whatever the buyer thinks it's worth pute...it's not going anywhere...


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2020)

good night


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to the new "misfits", glad you could join in on the fun and games here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Beautiful car Boo. Nice.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

morning islanders. boo that's nice.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Looks like a bit of sun this a.m. but afternoon showers are just about a given in my part of the swamp.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2020)

Where’s the coffee shop?


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

Boo, I'm jealous, you have one great looking red '59 El Camino. 409 powered no less !!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning folks boo i like elky's with a 409 no less, hope it's a 4 speed.


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2020)

4 speed and bench seat...posi out back so yeah, it's a hoot...so's how are all my maniacs doing today...anyone land in jail last night that we need to break out today...


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning.  I like my coffee in both the misfits and the O'l  farts club.  Time for a warm up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Got my floor people about to finish leveling where they can start laying VCT on this 16,000 sf floor.
Makes my knees hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 24, 2020)

Morning gents. It's a balmy 72 degrees this morning. I'm loving it. I might just have to mow the entire ranch, which will take pretty much most of the day. It'll sweat last night's beer out of me, for sure.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Where’s the coffee shop?


it be the island of misfits and the ofc.


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2020)

it's off to casa despot, gotta build another ac platform for my grow back up unit....down here it's manditory...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> it be the island of misfits and the ofc.



well hotdog , I mustbe in the right spot

i will leave some Krispy Kream donuts on the counter along with some freshly made oleoresin for dabs


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Done for the day in the grow.  Veg room got a shot of H2O and 7 plants now have new homes in bigger pots.  Have a Lemon Betty and Strawberry OG  almost ready to cut down.  Both are great yielding plants and fan favorites.  I might break down and take some pix.  My new phone doesn't take nearly as good pictures that my old one did.  So, I have been reluctant to take any plus I am burnt out on pot pics.   Can't do close up's anymore as the pic get blurred. 

In the mean time back to Tom foolery. 






Anybody know what kind of fish those are????


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 24, 2020)

"Anybody know what kind of fish those are???? " Looks like a Salmon to me...


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

In Texas it would be Carp.


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2020)

Up here I've seen gar, catfish, drum, buffalo even bass swimming across the roads. Talking about fish is making me want to go fish. It's to hot now but will go at dark thirty. 


Where is the puffpuffpass smiliey ???


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2020)

I didn't know you can do wheelies on a zero turn lawn mower...


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

quiting time, see yall in the morning.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2020)

reverse change over should do it for you boo.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 24, 2020)

Boo, if you try hard enough you can wheelie just about anything with a motor and a few without. I had the 2001 FLHTC about 2 weeks before I pickup the front end on my bagger.


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2020)

lifting the friont wheel of a bagger isn't my idea of fun brother, don't think the bones could take it...


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hows it going fellas?  Just trying to fit in where I get in and I figured here is good as any...


Peace and Chicken Grease


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

welcome caveman, were not choosy who comes in, I'm here aren't I...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 25, 2020)

boo said:


> lifting the friont wheel of a bagger isn't my idea of fun brother, don't think the bones could take it...


That was all most 20 years ago. I doubt my hands and various other body parts would put up with it...


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

morning misfits. i try not to lift the front wheel even on my old sporty, would never try on a bagger.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning misfits it be a saturday hope y'all enjoy it.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning IOM. Welcome Cave. Sit down and enjoy a Smoke with the inhabitants of the Island.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Ill keep two wheels on the ground. Im too old and my asss bones would break.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2020)

Let’s ride


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Let’s ride
> 
> View attachment 262836


there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning misfits.  Darn, I'm having a hard time making the rounds.....place is growing FAST!!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 25, 2020)

Man hot already soaked with sweat already makes for a great morning.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning good peoples. If I fit in here am I no longer a misfit?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep,,once a misfit,,always be a Misfit.
Well actually we can call you an Islander.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 25, 2020)

Nope. If you fit in here you ARE a misfit. Takes one to know one!

Welcome, new folks.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning WR, I am and always will be a misfit!!!  It is a badge of honor for me.  If it wasn't for misfits we wouldn't be here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Where is the person that started this thread?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 25, 2020)

Funny you ask that. I think he got Banned for posting over at the OFC thread
He was a Cool ole Dude. Not as Cool as Grasshopper. Nobody seen that cat in a long while. 
Miss them Both.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for posting on the OFC? I dont get it.
Why would you get banned for posting on a different thread?


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

^^^some people are just that good^^^


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 25, 2020)

Times have changed since then. They thought he was someone else.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Thats not cool. Glad things have changed. Who did they think he was,,the Devil?
Doesn't surprise me though. Somebody named Zigggy just left MP because new potheads joined. WTH


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

yeah, I saw that and felt uncomfortable when I read that...I wonder what it was that chased ziggy away...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Its my understanding from message i got that the OFC was ran by Liberals thats not happy with a bunch of Rednecks coming over. How wude.☹


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2020)

quitting time, time to burn a bowl and mow grass. chat at yall in the morning.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Let’s ride
> 
> View attachment 262836


Nice looking Geezer Glide, Big!  What year?


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 25, 2020)

Well, I learned today that there's another crowd to watch out for when going for a relaxing cruise. #1 on the list is Catholic churches when they let out. God's on their side and won't let you hit them, or so they think. #2 is scooter hippies leaving a bar. Ten foot tall and bullet proof.  The new one made #3 today; anybody leaving a pot shop! I counted seven within 1.5 miles, and two out of the seven had patrons leaving that banged a turn in front of me like I wasn't even there. I guess they sampled too many flavors. 
No dents in the Jeep, so all is good. I did manage to shake all of the bubbles out of my Coke, though. Those little short wheel based buggers sure do ride choppy, but fun.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Glad you came out on WR.  

got a lot done today...done now. Watching MMA on the tube.  Beer sounds good after working in the yard all day.


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2020)

afternoop maniacs, heading out for an early dinner date, seems a socail life is slowly finding me in spite of myself...bwahahahaha...enjoy the night fellas...


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2020)

Boo has a date?????  Slap the dog and spit in the fire.......get her stoned otherwise she will roll over and play dead.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 25, 2020)

Drinking a Cold one, Getting ready for a Smoke, Then Fire up the Grill for some Ribeyes.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 25, 2020)

Smoking a bowl and then I'm going to beat on my guitar for a bit. I'll see you Kind Tokerzzz in the early am.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Beat your guitar ,,rock on.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 26, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Another day another donut.....


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2020)

We need a coffee shop thread


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 26, 2020)

I am Drinking Coffee right here right now.  Morning All


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep,,this is our Coffee shop,,all day long.
Its an Island of coffee drinker's. ️


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Nice looking Geezer Glide, Big!  What year?



02 electraglide
S&S carb


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like my Brother. Nice scoot bro. Freaking scooter trash.
S&S is a great Carb.


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2020)

morning misfits. big nice sled. i need to break mine out, they been parked for a couple years now. i have had some bouts with vertigo and have been leery of getting on two wheels. however i am thinking about turning them into trikes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Im leary of these morons in cages.
My ass is to old to go down. My bones wont hold up like they use too.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Big, nice bike!!  How come I have never seen it?  I haven't been on anything with 2 wheels in a long time.  Probably for the best the way people drive here in the city now days.

Humidity is 77% this morning!  That means it is way over 60% down in my tents!  It is supposed to be this way for the next few days. My plants are crowded together, I currently have to many stuffed in the flower tent and this humid spell isn't good.

On a brighter note, I am brewing tea for the girls today!  They love the stuff.  Kind of like what stain is doing but on a smaller scale.  I brew it for about 4 hrs until it gets nice and foamy.

I guess I better go and feed the critters outside.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 26, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Beat your guitar ,,rock on.


So, that's what guy's are calling it now?


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 26, 2020)

bigsur51, very nice scooter,. A HD in black, the only color to have one in. I bought a new HD Dyna Convertible in black, a 1996 model. Sold it when I moved out of Florida and bought 2 / 4 wheelers. Did not enjoy riding it in Florida and having to watch out for the old farts. I am one now. Riding by myself, no, in a group, yes. Older, but wiser, I guess.


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

meh, just moving around after a long session with my friend the ice...slow sunday for this old man...got threatened by dickman once again...if I've not gotten a dozen threats from that loser I've not been paying attention...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

How is he threatening you. Im guessing its not on this forum. If its an email,,block his ace.
If its on a different site,,stay off that site. You have a home here.


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

he's deleted all discussions I've had on site and he's making threats in pm's...one was particularly nasty and threatening...he's trashed the site


----------



## burnie (Jul 26, 2020)

Kings don`t like their throne being threatened . Once again.....just sad ! 
peace


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 26, 2020)

giggy said:


> oldbay would that be olday from the cabana?


Yes EC, that’s me.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 26, 2020)

Good afternoon peoples, it's time for some guitar and then some ice cream. But first I'ma eat a cookie and smoke a bowl (or 2). Have a great evening and I'll catch you all on the flip side!


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Finally get to sit and take a break.   Boo, leave it.  I did. I might lurk but have no desire to post.  All you are doing is making yourself mad. 

Took a couple of quick pics of Some Lemon Betty I am about to harvest.  Needs about 4 more days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

Question for you old misfits.
I like to set on my back porch,drink cold beer and smoke from my glass one hitter.
With that comes a few mosquito's. Little bitty bastages. So i have this Zapper paddle that i fry their ass with. Only problem is i sometimes swatting at absolutely frunking nothing because i have a few floaters in my eyes that makes me think im seeing a Mosquito. Which means my floater having ass is swatting at thin air.
Anybody know what im talking about?


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

I sure do...I've figured out it's due to too may years under a 1K lamp or 4...the lights we use is super bad for the eyeballs...I'm going to the opthamologist shortly to get glasses...no need for an HD tv when I see in analog...no more checking out my flowers without the cheaters to help me see...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 26, 2020)

Pute, can't you post those pics in a Scratch & Sniff format?


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

I had cataract surgery on my left eye a couple years back and I see floaters all the time.  My next eye appointment is coming up an thinking my right eye now needs it as well.  Which means I will have double the floaters.  Maddening.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Pute, can't you post those pics in a Scratch & Sniff format?


WR , if we could figure out a way to do that we would be rich.....


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Needs about 4 more days.


I can be there, Better to let them dry first. They look good Bro.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Will chop, cut the fan and larger sugar leaves off.....hang in total darkness until the branches start to snap on the buds, do a dry trim, couple of days in sacks and into jars....give me 3 to 4 weeks and bingo.....Never sees the light of day until smoked.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 26, 2020)

Look at @putembk posting the bud porn, it really is a new day  

they look fantastic!


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

It is easier to post pics here that the Cabana.  That server is like driving a moped on the Autobahn over there. Plus the cell camera I have now is not near as good as the old phone.  Get what you pay for.


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

good night you maniacs...this old man is calling it a day...


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2020)

Goodnight!


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

up again, the mind turns the gears on after about an hours sleep...good excuse to munch on some good...rudie, if my bong is kind to me, good morning  and burnie, hit the sack...


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

this organic peanut butter blows, it's runny as the squirts...trying to get in on ritz crackers...ri
udie will shop shortly, good morning brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 27, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. G'nite burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's another Moanday......


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

morning misfits. morning brother boo and rudie, good to see yall this morning.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning Islanders, hope all are well as we start a new week. Floaters are a fact of life with us old farts. Now if I could get both eyes to focus together, I could read. Another of Mother Nature's way of telling you that you are still alive, just getting old. Better than the alternative.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning folks gonna be another hot one again. This heat wave has been something else, y'all try to stay cool.


----------



## muggles (Jul 27, 2020)

Mornin' y'all!  Time to go out and play with the dog before he tears the house up.  Have a helluva one!


----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2020)

3rd cup O coffee downed... Cookie is next. It's going to be a long day. Any one want to help roll out a 100' of 4mill plastic? ? ?


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Feeling like a kid before Christmas, marina opens about 9am. Fishing gear & all non-essential gear is off the boat & stored. Flowering cabinet goes on in about 40mins I have a Red Cheese & a Bubba Chunk bout a week out. & 2 RC plus a Fire & Ice at about 1/2 way point. BBLater...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning, boys. She's a hot one out there already. Got storms coming in that might cool things off a bit.

I see on the idiot box that they might have a vaccine for the grip. I wonder if they'll make it mandatory? If so, I'll just be an outlaw once again. I've never had a flu shot in my life and don't intend to start.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2020)

Good morning all you CoolCats

hey WoodsRat , the vaccine will not be mandatory

one only has to have a vaccine if they want to work , kids need one or no school , gotta have a vaccine to get on an airplane , may need a vaccine to go in a grocery store , no , vaccines will not be “mandatory” but one won’t be able to go anywhere or do anything if one doesn’t have a vaccine

i call it passive compliance or else


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Morning all!  Happy moanday 

Looks like another day of wet westher.  No complaints though,  had nothing but upper 90's for weeks now and the change is welcome.

Sitting here having my first cup and trying to figure out what to do with my day.  With the cooler day I probably should walk.  Been to hot but I need to get back into my daily walks.

My maters are finally starting to ripen.  Takes a long time at 6,000 ft.  I wait all year for home grown tomatoes.  I won't eat a store bought mater!  No flavor!!!  Can't believe how many people don't know not to refrigerate a tomato!!!  Time to splurge!!!

Stain, you are a hard working sob!!  I hit it pretty hard for an old man but I get tired just reading your posts!!!

So far no aches or pains.....starting out to be a good day.  Hope everybody feels the same.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Feeling like a kid before Christmas, marina opens about 9am. Fishing gear & all non-essential gear is off the boat & stored. Flowering cabinet goes on in about 40mins I have a Red Cheese & a Bubba Chunk bout a week out. & 2 RC plus a Fire & Ice at about 1/2 way point. BBLater...


Drifting,,,Im cranking my bike and tying down my fishing poles,,ill be right there.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Drifting,,,Im cranking my bike and tying down my fishing poles,,ill be right there.


Y'all got water wings to get across the Gulf???


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Ill give it a try,,i got my snorkel.


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

mornin fellas, brother rudien brother burnie, and brother giggy, hope you guys slept well...I begin heading back to the gym todaay, gonna take a lot of work to get my shoulder working again, torn bicep and rotator cuff takes a long time to heal...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you CoolCats
> 
> hey WoodsRat , the vaccine will not be mandatory
> 
> ...


I wonder how they'll know? Tattoos on your forehead? Micro chips in your hand? This stinks on more than one level.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Vaccine?? That will be tough for me.  I hate needles.  Have never had a flu shot.  If you will go WR I will come with you.  I might have something else on my mind though.  

This is my doc







He specializes in prostrate exams....


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2020)

brother boo be careful in the gym. do not do butterflys, that's what got me my shoulder surgery. that was 2 or 3 years back and i'm still not good. i can never ride with ape hangers again.


----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2020)

!woohoo! rain!!!!!! Got 80% of the mowing done before it hit. The rest is more aesthetics. I'm not going for puuurdy. (That's for city folk..). Just functional. Fall veggie seed planted too. Lots of salads in the future. 

Some indoor gardening to hide from Blondy. 


Pot N peppers with a side of Lab..


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 27, 2020)

stain said:


> Pot N peppers with a side of Lab..
> 
> View attachment 262905



I’m wondering how many growers don’t have a trusted 4 legged friend (I have 2) - we all seem to. Personality type maybe, I think it’s great


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 27, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> I’m wondering how many growers don’t have a trusted 4 legged friend (I have 2) - we all seem to. Personality type maybe, I think it’s great


this will be my very first grow with out the furry 4 legged friends around.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 27, 2020)

Oldbay, I'd love another critter but the only way I could have one is to move. I've lived in this apartment since 1988 but the original owner passed a few years back and the building was sold a couple years ago and now I can't have a pet. It feels strange not having a furball but it is what it is. I could move to senior housing and get a critter but I couldn't grow there so for now I'll stay. Someday I'll get another buddy though.


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

I couldn't make it without my dutch...he's my world...he found my cancer and cared for me while I was in the hospital


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 27, 2020)

I love dogs and weed, i just do not like smoking any kind of hair...but I love sungrown herb and I'm sure theirs more then just hair in outdoor but I cant just say fak it and put anything in my lungs man I got another 30-40 yrs of smoking, GOD WILLING


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

"I wonder how they'll know? Tattoos on your forehead? Micro chips in your hand? This stinks on more than one level."

You might have a scar on your arm like a bunch of us in the old farts thread do from polio or smallpox idk which. All I know is everyone around my age has one, you know that we were vaccinated

2b2s


----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2020)

A big bud of C99 x NL # 5


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 27, 2020)

I`m beat tired again and I`m blaming it on my sleep disorder and the vape pen..lol..I find myself sitting in my rocking chair at dawns early light...cant sleep so I hit the pen multiple times....go back to bed and wake up stoned...here is the Afgooey x Chocolate trip x AA on day 26 of light dep....still have 30 in the bush but I forced these ones for some early smoke....hope you all had a great day and enjoy your evening....take care n stay safe.


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 27, 2020)

Evening IOM. Working 50 a week and Keeping up with Maters and 13 Pot plants is enough.  And Mowing the freaking Grass.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2020)

Good night all. Another good day above ground.


----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2020)

good night you maniacs...


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2020)

And here comes the night crew to shake things up..  I'm really having a difficult time with my sleep schedule lately...

I'm up at  4am having coffee, pain usually wakes me up and cannot sleep...  so I play PC Golf and eventually pass out
around 6am for an hour.  Sunday nights the wife makes me take my sleeping meds and muscle relaxer, wipes me out for the night and next day.  

Today or rained most of the day away..  Slept from 8am to noon, woke up to smelling lunch.. MMmmm.

Wishing you all a great week...  Reibsi, plants keeping ya busy again eh??  hehe.

night ya'll


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey Carty...It`s a love / hate relationship...I love smoking them but I sure hate the watering part....here`s part of a AA x Afghani Kush x Strawberry Diesel plantation, lol.. they go way up around the bend...just starting to flower now....and I do hope that you get some much needed rest...I know I could use some....take care n stay safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning Gang.
Carty,,you ever played Golf Rival?


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning Islanders, hope all are good. Up and at 'em boys and girls, the days a wastin'. Sleep ya say, I get my 2 - 3 hours, then my eyes pop open.


----------



## giggy (Jul 28, 2020)

morning misfits, try to stay cool today.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning folks. I don't post much but i do read. Maybe someday i'll post more. I'm in and out all day long. Don't have internet at home but i do have data on my phone and try not to use it much, it cost to much. The phone company says my phone is out of date and its not going to eork much longer. I guess the 5g will kill it. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey @bigsur51 want to come down a learn how to refine silver? Found 30lbs that need to be refined.Also bring that junk gold and we'll put it into bars. Just with we had a roller and coin dies. Then we could mint coin...


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2020)

mornin fellas...


----------



## kevinn (Jul 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning all!  Happy moanday
> 
> Looks like another day of wet westher.  No complaints though,  had nothing but upper 90's for weeks now and the change is welcome.
> 
> ...



Pute
Please, explain to me how to refrigerate tomatoes, all of mine are ripening at the same time.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 28, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin fellas...



Boo
When I use to live in Dumfries in the early 80s there wasn't much to do so I use to drink a lot of beer at the True Grit on US 1.  Did you ever frequent the establishment ?  Sorry it is gone.  Not many locally owned places left.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

kevinn said:


> Pute
> Please, explain to me how to refrigerate tomatoes, all of mine are ripening at the same time.


You should NEVER refrigerate a tomato!!!  It ruins the home grown flavor!  Yup they finish at about the same time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

stain said:


> Hey @bigsur51 want to come down a learn how to refine silver? Found 30lbs that need to be refined.Also bring that junk gold and we'll put it into bars. Just with we had a roller and coin dies. Then we could mint coin...
> 
> View attachment 262920


I grew some Sun Flowers last couple yrs. This is the 1st year i got colors like those. Very cool color.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 28, 2020)

I grew some a few years back that had the same colors. They were tall and absolutely beautiful. I used the seeds (the ones the birds didn't get) to grow them for a few years after, but each year they got smaller and smaller. Weird.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> You should NEVER refrigerate a tomato!!!  It ruins the home grown flavor!  Yup they finish at about the same time.


I thought you might have some secret trick for keeping them from going bad.  I am going to have a lot of tomato sauce.


----------



## BrokeDownOldHippie (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll bet those little ones would look cute in that pretty long hair of yours, Woods Rat.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We were supposed to go fishing this morning...but neither one of us got out of bed on time. It's a pia  being retired...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep Drifting,,i was standing out there this morning for hours waiting on you to go fishing. Said to heck with it and went back home.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

kevinn said:


> I thought you might have some secret trick for keeping them from going bad.  I am going to have a lot of tomato sauce.


I gourge  on them, also can, sala, dehydrate and oven roast.  I Used to eat them with every meal but my stomach won't take the acidity any more.  I have 15 tomato plants this year!  Oh, neighbors love me!!


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2020)

Wish I still had seeds from this sunflower. I's almost black.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 28, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin fellas, brother rudien brother burnie, and brother giggy, hope you guys slept well...I begin heading back to the gym todaay, gonna take a lot of work to get my shoulder working again, torn bicep and rotator cuff takes a long time to heal...



One bit of my own history:  I overdid the hand-climb-up-the-wall using fingers... had to have that shoulder re-operated on.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 28, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...It`s 32 degrees Celsius here...41 with the humidity factored in....not a very user friendly day so one must move slowly...heading up the Mountain to check up on things then back home to the AC....my rec room is in my basement and it`s cool and dry down there,,,,hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Must be great being close to mountains.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 28, 2020)

Good Lord! Mr. Bubble's wearing a badge now? They must be putting them in Cracker Jacks boxes now!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep,,took me several boxes but i finally got one. Got a ton of exray glasses so watch out.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

*Good afternoon all*


----------



## burnie (Jul 28, 2020)

And a good afternoon it is ! 80 degrees , sunny and a light breeze on this hilltop . Grass went from brown to green overnight !!  Gotta` do a breathing treatment , back shortly .
peace


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

What's up today gang.  Been on the run all day.  Was supposed to be a slow day for me and then everything happened at once.  That's life.  Wish they would get done with my truck....rush hour is approaching an I don't do rush hour well anymore.  People drive like I used to but not anymore.  I am in the way.  I guess I have slowed down since I retired.  I actually try and drive the speed limit....imagine that.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Been raining here at the shop all day. Wet feet, wet butt


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

stain said:


> A big bud of C99 x NL # 5
> 
> View attachment 262913



you’re killing me with this, my flower tent is going to be mostly empty in a couple weeks, went 0 for 6 on both trainwreck and C99xNL seeds all going male. She looks great too


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> you’re killing me with this, my flower tent is going to be mostly empty in a couple weeks, went 0 for 6 on both trainwreck and C99xNL seeds all going male. She looks great too


I planted 3 Chemdawg and 3 Bluefire OG. 3 were males and 1 Hermied on me. Ended up with one of each


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I planted 3 Chemdawg and 3 Bluefire OG. 3 were males and 1 Hermied on me. Ended up with one of each


Yeah, odds haven’t been in my favor - I need to start finding ways to make consistent seeds that come out well so I can get my numbers up


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 28, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz, time for a little frozen yogurt and a lot of weed ......


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Jul 28, 2020)

Evening IOM, I see Bubbles now has a Tin Star. Congrats fine Sir.  Air Frying Chicken Green Beans and Maters from the garden. 
Then water the Pot Plants.  Might get stoned by 7.  Nice Buds up there Steve.  Can Not Wait for a few of mine. The one I want the Most is Insane Chem 91 and Gman # 5 Purple UW x XXX OG.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2020)

I hope these ecsd x ogers start flowering pronto or old man winter will kick their arses


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I would love to be able to grow outside. I wish I could some darn trees like some of y’all


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Me too Steve.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Me three


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2020)

Growing outdoors has been a long time coming. Back when I started growing. All I knew was outdoor and all it took to just to get a few oz's to smoke. Rippers, critters and parents (glare) and the law took their toll. Then I finally got on the net and found OVER GROW ( thanks to an add in the back of high times) Really...

Once I found out how to grow indoors. It was game on. Had good and the bad and the Borg...

Now that I can grow some what legal (card) (way over limit.....)It was a no brainer to grow outside again. I still keep a indoor going too for clones. It has come full circle. Now back where I grew and harvested my first plants. Was even busted here for growing. It's a long sad story involving my Dad and 25 years for the charge. Got paper time.  He has passed and I forgave him. I feel blessed that I can grow here again.

Last year was the first time in 18 years I grew outside. Not a bad season but could have been better.
















This year is a wait and see.






This is what I started with. A 40' x 100' dilapidated green house my dad built.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Love the story, had a similar love but mismatched story with my dad as well (passed in 03). It’s funny how something so natural seems like such a luxury. Good news is I had a small windfall come my way and my indoor 4x4 is one of the nicest things I have and set it up the way I really wanted to. The results have been fantastic


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been dealing with the worst run of grows since forever...for an unknown reason most of my girls in veg develop browning of the leaves in a chevron pattern, no bugs or any kind of disease that can be seen with 30x magnification...last night I came to the conclusion it has to be the water...it takes triple the acid to get 5 gallons of water to 6.2 today whereas a year ago it took a shotglass and the pH was fine...I put some well water in a glass and this morning there was a cloudy chalky residue on the bottom...decided to go back to RO water and hope that I don't have to continue throwing out plants at 6 weeks in flower...I tossed the last 4...for the first time in 20 years I made a call to see if I could locate some good herb until I can get this sh*t behind me...frustrating...


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve had good luck (knock on wood) the last few grows. I always have around a dozen or so going. 6 in flower and 6 in veg. But there’s always 1 plant that has issues.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Boo-   I’ve always used RO water until my source broke down. Now I buy distilled water


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear this boo.  The water here is good plus I use and R/O system.  Just have to put the necessary minerals back in.

We have all had issues at one time or another both indoor and out.  I try and go by an old army term....KISS....keep it simple stupid.  I know how to grow one way and one way only.  Indoor, soil less medium in a tent. Plus we all have different climate conditions.  Growing at 8,000 ft is different than the swamp or desert.  I think it is your water as we discussed a couple of days ago.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2020)

Sleep tight


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 28, 2020)

My well water is excellent....38 ppm`s and the water on the mountain is even better....30 ppm and over 300 feet deep....the PH does fluctuate from time to time but that`s easy to deal with....hope you get it figured out Boo....Here`s a one of the Fire99`s going it alone on Dadga slow release ferts....G-night good people and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm gonna do a flush as soon as the gear arrives...I'm told tomorrow ,but that seems a little fastr...used them before and will get back into the groove, I seem to have misplaced it...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning peoples. Morning brother Boo. Enjoy your day.


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2020)

morning brother rudie...up for a mid morning snack, again...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Reibsi nice looking mountain girls.
Morning everyone,, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)

Good morning 
moar chores
moar coffee

off to the salt mines!


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2020)

@bigsur51 here in a hour when you get your chores done. Mind coming over and giving me a hand picking okra, green beans, carrots, cantaloupe, water melons. When we get done with that. We'll go fishing....


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 29, 2020)

Morning Islanders, hope a good day is had by all.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

I need some coffee.  Grass needs cut and the girls need fed.   Just another day in paradice!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2020)

After reading page after page of how you guys have such widely-ranging grow problems... I suddenly had an apostrophe (epiphany):

My forty years of total failure to grow a single leaf (forget buds) on any plant over 8" tall before mold, bugs, peacocks, rabbits, yada-to-infinity wipeouts is now pretty understandable.

While I feel slightly more stupid, I also feel a whisper of understanding -- you guys are building Formula 1 race-cars, and my knowledge and tools had me building these:






No wonder I could never go uphill to where the goodies are.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> I need some coffee.  Grass needs cut and the girls need fed.   Just another day in paradice!



like a pair of dice?

have some coffee


.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

morning iom's nice pic of a pretty young lady.


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

Dunno if the mouse can fit in here, cuz a mouse fits most anywhere?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Im already at work and drinking coffee. Yes i can be on this forum. My little Superintendent table sets in the middle of a 16,000sf empty building. Right now the guys are laying tile. Hopefully ill be turning the Burkes Outlet over in about 4 weeks and then its on to the next job.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Im already at work and drinking coffee. Yes i can be on this forum. My little Superintendent table sets in the middle of a 16,000sf empty building. Right now the guys are laying tile. Hopefully ill be turning the Burkes Outlet over in about 4 weeks and then its on to the next job.


Must be nice.....getting paid to play on the computer!!!


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

When i was a young and cuter mouse, it would annoy me to no end that the construction guys would whistle and hoot.  I vowed that when i was old and toofless, i'd park my lawn chair and umbreller over by a construction site, and hoot and whistle at the guys, and would guzzle cold beers and throw empty cans attem.


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

I think that i'm at that point...toofless, anyway.  Problem is, i don't drink beer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Its hard work,, im already sweating.
Actually the building is much cooler today because of the clouds. Its 82 in here and i have my little fan.
Okay back to work,,,,,,on the forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Nannymouse,,,that is absolutely not tolerated on my jobs. That you can take to the bank. Look all you want,,but keep your mouth shut and be respectful.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)

hey Nanny , there is always root beer!...

I poured and finished concrete for about 40 yrs , licensed journeyman cement mason local 690

we were pouring a bunch of sidewalk in downtown Tulsa and at lunch time we always had a crowd of curious lunch bunch in suits and ties and several secretaries 

one of them pretty secretaries asked me if she could write her initials in the fresh concrete

i said ”sure , but you have to leave your phone number too”....

man those were the days


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Let me guess,,she had to bend over to put her name in the concrete. What a nice thoughtful guy.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm to old to watch girls.  Not what you think though.  I still like to look I just can't see!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Let me guess,,she had to bend over to put her name in the concrete. What a nice thoughtful guy.



another finisher overheard me and the secretary so he piped up , “hey lady , as pretty as you are I don’t care if you take a **** on the sidewalk”....

and just li,e that she was gone


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

The beer can drinking/throwing would have just been to torment the guys, cuz i knew that just grossing them out with my old age wouldn't be good enough revenge...i never really liked beer, but those constructing type often do...

Nowdays, with all the political 'uncools', i probably would get arrested.  Guess i waited too long to get old!  It might be fun to go to court over, tho.


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2020)

Please don't take this cartoon wrong @Nannymouse but I think you might get a chuckle from it... My Blondy thought it was funny. She hates gravity too.


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

...and there ya have it!  Cept mouse would need the umbrella and beer...and more construction workers to gross out.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Nanny , there is always root beer!...
> 
> I poured and finished concrete for about 40 yrs , licensed journeyman cement mason local 690
> 
> ...


big we had to work there before you. in bama the iron workers did all the rod work before the crete boys could pour. local 92


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2020)

hey folks, another day in paradise here in the swamps...been raining so much the yard is getting soft, so much for mowing...


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 29, 2020)

Hot and humid here but the plants are thriving....It`s transplant day for the Chemdawg x Tahoe OG....I`m liking the structure on these as they have some very big stalks and sturdy branching.....been meaning to get these in there new pots so I best get at it...hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Spent the better part of the morning moving stuff from garage into new shed. Still have a BUNCH of Harley parts upstairs in garage to be moved to same place in shed. Ladders scare the [email protected] out of me since I've had both hips replaced. Time for lunch. BBLater...


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 29, 2020)

Good afternoon, boys and girls. Finally got a great day going. Not too hot, not too cold. I guess my fanny is going to be stuck to a tractor seat, mowing the back field that I've been putting off. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok, just finished in the grow.  Now time to go outside and cut the grass and make sure everything has enough H2O.  Hearing appointment later.  New hearing aids are in the shopping list.  At least I'm getting them through Medicare.  Didn't uses to have any real coverage but now there is.  Not much help on the cost but better that nothing.  

Here is the old man's equal to saggky boobs.....


----------



## Nannymouse (Jul 29, 2020)

mens get saggy boobs, too.  I've SEEN it, burned me mousey little eyeballs


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

nannymouse good to see you here, we didn't talk much at the cabana but i was there. 

giggy aka evil clown


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Here ya go Nanny,  WoodsRat this should turn you both on.....bwahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Damnt Pute, i just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Alabaster (Jul 29, 2020)

Nannymouse said:


> I think that i'm at that point...toofless, anyway.  Problem is, i don't drink beer.


Well Heck! No better time than the present to start!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

You dont drink  ,,,what the hell. Thats almost un american.


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2020)

Would like to apologize for starting the depravity... This should make things better.


----------



## przcvctm (Jul 29, 2020)

No.  It doesn't.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Time for a smoke, grass is cut and getting ready to go to the hearing joint.  Ridiculous what a pair of decent hearing aids cost.  Plus they are the epitome of planned obsolesce.  As soon as the warranty is gone so are the hearing aids.  A good pair is 6,500!!!  Medicare will help some but this is just plain stupid.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2020)

pute you scare me brother, having pics like that in your computer. i'm not sure what to think about that. now bubble having them is normal. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Why i never ,,,okay maybe a few times or 30.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> Hearing appointment later.



Huh?


----------



## muggles (Jul 29, 2020)

Kevinn, you asked Boo about drinking beer at the True Grit in Dumfries.  I believe you meant to ask me and yes I did.  Had a few at the Chili Hut as well down by the front gate.  Back then there weren't many places to have a cold one.  

Yes Pute, the hearing aids are rediculous and I don't wear mine all that often.  What makes things worse is my pup ate my last pair and as best I could tell he only heard better when he lifted his tail.  Looked through the yard for them but don't know what I would have done had I found them.  Ended up getting another pair.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

@WoodsRat ......What?

@muggs  yup. Got a new pair.   My cat loves my current ones.  Spent many mornings looking for them.

Don't be scared giggy I can out smoke and drink bubble on his best day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2020)

Im not getting a hearing aid,,because then i have to get involved.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2020)

Good night


----------



## burnie (Jul 30, 2020)

Decent day tonight , but it`s that time . Night everybody !
peace


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...just can't sleep...


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I feel for you bro, I hate when sleep doesn't happen. It happened more to me before I discovered cookies. Morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's another Thirstday......


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2020)

More rain this morning with high winds..once the sun comes up. I will go see how much damage it caused. Betting the plant in the veggy garden took a hit again.

Plants in the pen should have fared well being behind a 10' wall.

Coffeed up...off we go


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good afternoon, boys and girls. Finally got a great day going. Not too hot, not too cold. I guess my fanny is going to be stuck to a tractor seat, mowing the back field that I've been putting off. No rest for the wicked.


I love that green dress.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2020)

morning misfits, nice plant porn to start the day.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning, brothers & sisters. I accomplished my mission yesterday, so now I get to pay for it today. They just don't make tractors for comfort. I'm seriously thinking about buying one of those gang mowers to drag behind the big Jeep. It's got air.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2020)

Good morning
moar bud porn


Snow Leopards







C99







Killer RooRay





Ghost Express


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice looking plants guys.  Summer growing season is in full swing.

@ walt.....leave Woods Rat alone.......she is mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

You guys are so funny. Woodsrat likes Bubbles,,not you ole coots.

Just dont tell my Wife.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Speaking of my Wife,,she just smacked me after reading my post.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Ha ha....

Done chopping down and hanging Strawberry OG.  Now off to run errands.  Back in a while.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ walt.....leave Woods Rat alone.......she is mine.



You mean Woods Rat *IS* Woods Rat?!!

Gee... I thought... I mean... Well, I am not a complete idiot -- parts of me are missing.

Unca's Maxim #481:  _*"If at first you don't succeed, well that's it for skydiving then."*_


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

All I know is that dress and tractor drive me crazy.  Off to run errands.


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2020)

This darn Chevy's windows are giving me fits. Window just will not go up on its own. Added extra grounds helped but not enough power is getting to the motor. Hate to haft to run a new power wire to the window circuit but it's looking like I will need to...

I hate electrical problems :glare: 

Back to cussing at it....It does help lol


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh The wind did take out another 2 branches off the garden weed....


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 30, 2020)

stain said:


> This darn Chevy's windows are giving me fits. Window just will not go up on its own. Added extra grounds helped but not enough power is getting to the motor. Hate to haft to run a new power wire to the window circuit but it's looking like I will need to...
> 
> I hate electrical problems :glare:
> 
> Stain, you sure it isn't just a weak motor or a bind in the regulator? I deal with this stuff all of the time. Very frustrating


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2020)

@Steve1 All new regulator and motor with new window guide felt. Spent 2 hours just getting the new rollers on regulator to move freely in tracks. When I put a positive 10 gage wire directly to switch. It will go 98% the way up. Just not all the way without help. Thinking I might need to trim the felts a little or put wax on them. Still debating on what to do...

thanks


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

So, what's wrong.....looks fine to me...That will be $150 for the evaluation.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 30, 2020)

Trimming done for today, time to smoke some scissor hash stare at the pretty mason jars.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jul 30, 2020)

Good Afternoon folks, I am a Fine Misfit this is true.  Thanks Bro Bubbles.  Good to be back and How the place has changed for the Good. 
Love seeing all my Bro. here . Hope to get to know the one's I don't know.   I am nothing but a Outlaw Pot Grower and a Missouri Hillbilly Redneck.


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 30, 2020)

Enjoy the evening good peoples. Weed and ice cream is calling my name......


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the evening good peoples. Weed and ice cream is calling my name......


Rude- I'm seeing a trend here. Weed and Ice cream every night?   Sounds good to me!


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 30, 2020)

Glad you made it back @WoodHippy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Missed you brother Woody. You a can think our great Lady Angie. She is awesome and so is the Passion. Have fun and stay outta trouble or ill kick your butt next time i see you. Well i wont but my Wife will as you well know.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 30, 2020)

It dawned on me how to store pollen for a long time. Just put it in the freezer. I pressed a bunch of bubble hash five years ago. That particular crop had been surrounded with a patch of ragweed. I just fired up a bowl of the hash and darn near sneezed myself silly!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2020)

Drinking a cold beer,smoking some Jack Herer,,here,,ill pass it around,,dont bogart.


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2020)

Shower time...even the dog is keeping his distance.

Man I miss this cut of train wreck.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## burnie (Jul 31, 2020)

Night all you goofballs ! Been a long eventful day !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 31, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Morning brother Boo. It's Fryday!


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...slept like a log last night...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope everyone has a great day.
Coffee time


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

morning iom its fry-day.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 31, 2020)

A grand, glorious, and sunny good morning to you all. I went outside to feed my feathered friends and noticed a hint of fall in the air. Either that, or I'm just freaking out over a 60 degree morning compared to the 90 degree days. I guess there's no sense in worrying about it. Winter will get here when she wants to.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning Islanders, yes it's nice to have 60 degree morning verses the 80-90 degree days. You have to remember the 20 degree days will be here before you know it. All have a good day. I will..


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

we had 79º @ 0500 hours this morn.


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2020)

hey you maniacs, I'm heading to the gym to keep the bones working, it aint easy when you get old and cranky...on the way home I pick up 1 ton of fertilizer for the yard...oh, the never ending labors of love having a nice yard...at least I have no work to the boo groves, they pretty much take care of themselves...enjoy folks...


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

morning brother boo  well noon where your at i believe. be safe on your trip and don't workout to hard, you still got the weekend to enjoy.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Heck, we wake up to 80 degrees down here


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

steve i don't believe your to far away as our weather is always about the same.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

giggy--The bayou state


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Howdy gang.  Another plant is hanging.  Everything else is in order so outside I go.  Mrs Pute wants me to hose down the porch and deck. I also have some pots to wash.  

So sports fans...question.....is this guy out?


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> Howdy gang.  Another plant is hanging.  Everything else is in order so outside I go.  Mrs Pute wants me to hose down the porch and deck. I also have some pots to wash.
> 
> So sports fans...question.....is this guy out?


if the catcher grabs it from the ump before hitting the ground heeeeeeeessssseeee owwwwwwwwwwtta there!


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2020)

back from my morning chores, gotta go hook up the fertilizer spreader and get spreading...I've spent months getting my lawn to look like a golf course, it's almost there...


----------



## Alabaster (Jul 31, 2020)

I did a rez change this morning. Almost slipped and fell. May have been better falling than catching myself. Screwed up my back. Now I've gotta mow the lawn with my rotary lawn mower yet, and the lawns all burned up anyway. And yes I have a rotary phone still too.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> giggy--The bayou state


from houston the bayou city, but have been living in bama for 36 years.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> Howdy gang.  Another plant is hanging.  Everything else is in order so outside I go.  Mrs Pute wants me to hose down the porch and deck. I also have some pots to wash.
> 
> So sports fans...question.....is this guy out?


imo they all out, baseball, basket ball, football and nascar. i don't watch none of them.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

Alabaster said:


> I did a rez change this morning. Almost slipped and fell. May have been better falling than catching myself. Screwed up my back. Now I've gotta mow the lawn with my rotary lawn mower yet, and the lawns all burned up anyway. And yes I have a rotary phone still too.


alabaster my fellow clown take care of yourself. i fell a month ago and it seems to be getting worse so i'm trying to get in to see the doctor. my last 4 have been over the phone.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

boo said:


> back from my morning chores, gotta go hook up the fertilizer spreader and get spreading...I've spent months getting my lawn to look like a golf course, it's almost there...


where you putting the putting green at brother?


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

giggy said:


> from houston the bayou city, but have been living in bama for 36 years.


My wife has a cousin that lives in Wilmer but stay at Dauphin Island during the summer in their camper


----------



## Rudedude (Jul 31, 2020)

Good afternoon peoples, it's time for weed and ice cream. If I could only make canna-ice cream..........


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 31, 2020)

It's time for weed, ice cream, pizza and weed, in that order. At least that's the way we ate it. Mmm good too. The best part is it was free as we had a $25 voucher from the vehicle insurance company.


----------



## WoodsRat (Jul 31, 2020)

Well, the house is gone. A young couple bought it. She said she was 28, but her husband looked 15. Cute little fella, but way too young looking. I hope the house will be a good one for them.
Now, I've got a wad of money and the itch to buy a new toy. I've had my eyes on a certain little car for a couple of years, but I've already got a van and two Jeeps. I don't really need a fourth vehicle, but I WANT IT!


----------



## WoodHippy (Jul 31, 2020)

Congrats on the house Woodsrat.  Maybe he is her student. Wink wink.


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2020)

giggy said:


> where you putting the putting green at brother?


the front 5 is the fairway, the putting green and the short holes are out back, bamboo are my sand traps...if you get a ball stuck inside a boo cluster you can forget it...too big to reach in...been a long day for this old man, I'm beyond pooped...luckily I have a induction rig for shatter, it's almost too easy...


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Evening everybody.  Good day here.  Smoking today's choice....Early Skunk and sucking of sipping vodka.  What's new? 

Glad you sold the house WoodsRat.  Buy Gold....have you been watching?  

Boo, glad we are here.  No drama.  In a short amount of time it will be like a fart in the wind. 

WoodHippy glad you are back.....never should have been gone in the first place.  

Aladin, love home made ice cream...and I will smoke to that. 

You to Rudy.  But frankly I will stick to the vodka.  

It's the weekend.....lets party....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Love that cartoon.


----------



## stain (Jul 31, 2020)

Another day another $100,oo in the hole. Spent most of the day stripping the shaded parts off the plants. Ground is green with all the leaf and branches. Next set of pics will shock most... I don't want or need popcorn buds this year. Going to have more than I can trim as it is.

I'm going to sleep like a rock. I hope lol

C99 x NL at 58 days


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 31, 2020)

Long day over here and all`s well that ends well....humidity is gone and the Sun shined all day... been hoping that the Afgooey x Chocolate Trip x AA were gonna be early and today I found them all in full flower....I am stoked to say the least as this one looks like the real deal....she appears to be a very fast flowering strain....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

glad to hear lf the successful grow ribs, finding the right pheno after all that work can be real satisfying...you're a hard working guerilla grower...do it while you can son...


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, in for quick snack and it's back to bed via the bong...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, I'm up but I'd rather be sleeping, lol. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's another Satyrday .....


----------



## burnie (Aug 1, 2020)

Ribs , was that you growing out a Bezerker cross ? 
peace


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning Guys Spent a hour drink coffee and Jamming. Little Radio time then out in the yard for the day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning 
here is to a better day
yesterday was a wash , major headache , didn’t get much done

off to the salt mines!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning Bigsur and the rest of the Misfits. Hope you have a better day today Bigsur.
Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2020)

morning iom's


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Looking like a quiet day in the swamps, at least on my side. Glad to hear your feeling better, Big...


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 1, 2020)

Good morning, boys. Pute, back years ago when everyone was putting their money in gold, I was buying guns & ammo. My investments have gone up better. Besides, if SHTF, you'd trade me all the gold you've got for one rifle and a thousand rounds to fit it, but I won't want your gold. It's too hard to cast bullets out of and too soft to beat into a knife blade.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 1, 2020)

Morning Islanders. The weedend is here for all to enjoy, so get out and enjoy it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep,its Saturday. Time for a little chill. Going to go have lunch and see my brother in law.


----------



## Missfit (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow! a whole island of misfits, who'd a thunk it. Make a good band name. Hi ya'll, saw the thread and just knew there was gonna be a bunch of bud sippin, bud trimming, bud smokin, red eyed outlaws here. Hmm. sounds like my kinda place.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Welcome to the Island and have fun.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2020)

missfit welcome to the island of misfits.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 1, 2020)

It was supposed to be a three hour tour.....a three hour tour......


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, boys. Pute, back years ago when everyone was putting their money in gold, I was buying guns & ammo. My investments have gone up better. Besides, if SHTF, you'd trade me all the gold you've got for one rifle and a thousand rounds to fit it, but I won't want your gold. It's too hard to cast bullets out of and too soft to beat into a knife blade.


WoodsRat -- There is an easier and far simpler way to go (and I strongly recommend you consider it).  Get some junk silver.  <-- You probably know, but that is US circulated _silver_ coins.

It is sold by the weight of the silver, no numismatics (as in: buy a racehorse, wind up selling a mule).

You can have it delivered to your doorstep.  Silver coins can buy things when the USD implodes as it must.  You can make change.  Gold is OK, but not for day-to-day purchases.

One mo' thang, and I will get offa my 40-year old hobbyhorse:  Copper pennies.  You can buy a bazillion and have them delivered.


----------



## stain (Aug 1, 2020)

It's picture taking day...after some more stripping of the trees.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

mornin maniacs, lookin out the window at a sea of green...makes me feel all the work I've invested is paying off...gonna hit home despot to buy more wire and lumber, building out my grow...it's not been kind to me as my water is way too full of minerals causing lockout of the nutes...once the RO system is installed all should be fine...enjoy the day folks, it's a gift...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes it is a fine day,,especially if you wake up.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 1, 2020)

boo said:


> glad to hear lf the successful grow ribs, finding the right pheno after all that work can be real satisfying...you're a hard working guerilla grower...do it while you can son...


 Thank you Brother Boo and it`s been a labour of love...She`s a looker for sure and the smell coming from them is strait up  Affi....one looks much nicer with far less leaf then they other....I`ll post up some more pics as things progress....take care my friend and stay safe.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 1, 2020)

burnie said:


> Ribs , was that you growing out a Bezerker cross ?
> peace


Hey burnie.... It`s nice to see you over here and I do have a few Brzrkr crosses I`m testing outdoors...I will be visiting them this weekend in hopes that they are either in flower or starting to flower...if not, they will not finish in my time zone....it`s hit and miss here so one must take matters into there own hands and hopefully come up with a viable solution...the hunt continues and onward I Grow!...hope all`s well in your world and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

time to head out and feed the pig, chickens, and plants...finally figured out what my issueds have been for the last 6 months, my water has changed, way too many minerals that seem to be locking out my nutes...makes sense with the leaves yellowing and drooping...time will tell


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 1, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> WoodsRat -- There is an easier and far simpler way to go (and I strongly recommend you consider it).  Get some junk silver.  <-- You probably know, but that is US circulated _silver_ coins.
> 
> It is sold by the weight of the silver, no numismatics (as in: buy a racehorse, wind up selling a mule).
> 
> ...


Silver FTW. Then trade it for gold when GSR gets to 60-1

Been a LONG time since I have been on the site, lots of changes it looks like. I saw the Misfit thread and thought, sounds like me.

Keep it green and healthy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2020)

what up nch---yessir---good to see ya


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 1, 2020)

I'll catch you Kind peoples in the morning. I pigged out on seafood earlier so I think I'll top it off with some ice cream and bongs, maybe a bit of guitar and then hopefully a good night's sleep.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## burnie (Aug 2, 2020)

Night all ! Long wet boring day . 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, morning brother Boo. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...an early fly bye...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Morning Misfits,,hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2020)

Sunday!
sunday!
sunday!


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

morning friends, brothers and sisters. moving a little slow this morn, laid in bed to long. now i have the morning hurts. went and had mexican and margaritas, a couple doobies and i was done.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope a good Sunday is in store for all to enjoy. How about "wake 'n bake" to start the day ? Puff, puff and pass.


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

As promised. Pictures 

C99 #3


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm in on the wake and bake!!!  

@Big, do you actually go to those monster truck shows.  I went once ...... To loud for me!!  I ruined my ears in the 60's and do everything to protect what hearing I have left.  New hearing aids on the way.....$3,200!!!  And that is with medicare.....$6,500 without ...... Astonishing!!!!


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

Ventilated Sour bubble


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice job Stained,,i am jealous for sure.
You keep showing porn like that and Pute will bann you.


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

Towering train wreck


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

Mulch bin after trim






Pot and peppers


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Damn stain how many plants to you have?   And, how do you ever get all that trimmed?


----------



## Missfit (Aug 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> missfit welcome to the island of misfits.


Thanks guys, I try to have fun where ever I go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm in on the wake and bake!!!
> 
> @Big, do you actually go to those monster truck shows.  I went once ...... To loud for me!!  I ruined my ears in the 60's and do everything to protect what hearing I have left.  New hearing aids on the way.....$3,200!!!  And that is with medicare.....$6,500 without ...... Astonishing!!!!




I thought everyone goes to those.

Unca Walt told me that since Uncle Sam ruined my ears , working on the flight line with no earplugs will do that , I can get state of the art hearing aids free , through the VA

so imma try it one of these days


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

What?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm in on the wake and bake!!!
> 
> @Big, do you actually go to those monster truck shows.  I went once ...... To loud for me!!  I ruined my ears in the 60's and do everything to protect what hearing I have left.  New hearing aids on the way.....$3,200!!!  And that is with medicare.....$6,500 without ...... Astonishing!!!!



quit using up all my Medicaid with Medicare 

use some of that gold you have stashed away or all that cash you keep in the secret place , cabin cash 

I need a raise on my social security and all the rich people need to pay cash!..


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Frick you....I might not be able to hear but at least I can get into a baseball game without being detained for 20 minutes cause the metal detector goes crazy with all the pins and screws in your body...let's go again if they ever let fans in to watch again.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2020)

come on man , I am a totally innocent looking person and the guards just wanted to pick on me for some reason

if those overpaid cry babies kneel down during the National Anthem , count me out of going to any what used to be , an enjoyable get away from all the worldly bull excrement , and eat peanuts , drink beer , and have a hotdog , baseball game.

looks like real baseball has gone the way of the miniskirt and bell bottoms.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

No kneeling for this guy.  I am an American.  Rockies don't kneel and they are if first place.....where are the Dodgers?  Oh, the way you look I would pick on you to.  Are you related to the Uni bomber?

Whew....when you said "Come On Man" I thought you were gonna challenge me to push ups. 

Have a good day O'l fart.  Come on up to Denver and we will curise Colfax.......


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

Roasted some chillies today. Love green chillie sauce and relleno stuffed with cheese. :drooling: Blondy is making salsa with the jalapeños and tomatoes are growing. It's a spicy hot... Also pickling okra with some of the jalapeños. They make great snacks.




Bacon cheese burgers with onion rings for lunch....

Some more pics of the patch.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 2, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! You should see when I go thru any airport. Grabbed by ankles & shook going thru the security check point. And about 1/2 the time again before I can board the plane. Needless to say I haven't flown in years. And that was before I had both hips done. Security don't give a damn about the little cards from the sawbones...


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Funny thing is about that story with Big is it is true.  We had just finished smoking some hash in the parking lot and were stoned as a mo-fo going through security.  I got through fine but I thought it was the 4th of July when they ran the wand over Big.  After truely several minutes of watching them try and figure out where Big's  gun was (not) he was so flabbergasted he walked off and forgot his back pack.  In a full panic we  had to go back to the gate and hope it was still there.  By the panic on his face there must have been pills, pot and who knows what else was in his pack.  Rockies won..........


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> come on man , I am a totally innocent looking person and the guards just wanted to pick on me for some reason
> 
> if those overpaid cry babies kneel down during the National Anthem , count me out of going to any what used to be , an enjoyable get away from all the worldly bull excrement , and eat peanuts , drink beer , and have a hotdog , baseball game.
> 
> ...


we are all in this together 


putembk said:


> No kneeling for this guy.  I am an American.  Rockies don't kneel and they are if first place.....where are the Dodgers?  Oh, the way you look I would pick on you to.  Are you related to the Uni bomber?
> 
> Whew....when you said "Come On Man" I thought you were gonna challenge me to push ups.
> 
> Have a good day O'l fart.  Come on up to Denver and we will curise Colfax.......


its ok guys its ok, we are in this together






I've lost enough family, friends and clientele over controversial issues...



so hear goes it.



I believe in protest, period.



If people need to approve of what I believe in then I do not need or want them in my life.



Id rather be broke on the side lines and standing for what I believe in then live a life on my knees and not take a stance.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 2, 2020)

If 'other methods/laws' really worked, protests would not be needed.  The protest is not the problem!  a simple kneel during an anthem doesn't even interrupt the game.  Pretty mild way to protest a severe problem, but wow, the reactions were far more 'violent' than the peaceful protest.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

I have never been to a protest in my life.  I'm to busy.  Besides, you can get shot these days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Protesting is one thing,, rioting is another. You have a right to peaceful protest,,you don't have a right to steal,,pull down statues,,and tear ppls property up.
And if you want to kneel,,knell before the Anthem,,not during.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 2, 2020)

Enjoy the evening good peoples, I'm off to the land of ice cream followed by bowls of weed hopefully eventually leading to sweet dreams. catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

i don't have a problem with the protest, if it wasn't for protest then we wouldn't have some of the things we do. however being a veteran it doesn't appeal to me to kneel during our national anthem. during prayer i'll kneel with anybody, but yall may have to help me back up.  people have beliefs and not everybody is going to stand behind what you believe but don't destroy and steal everything in your path.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 2, 2020)

All that bombs bursting in air and rockets' red glare cannot be sullied with a horrible thing like a quiet and peaceful kneel?

I do agree about non-violence.  But, when my 'colored' grandkids' lives are in jeapardy for just walking and wearing a hoodie, or just driving a vehicle, i could show up with a pitchfork...


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

i don't want to see the violence on any side of it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Here is my problem. These guys are multi millionaires. I never see them kneeling in the bars after the game or anywhere else for that matter. If they want to help,,,use the money they make tons of to help the very ppl they claim they care about. They all should get together pool their money and go into the these neighborhoods and help make changes that will take these ppl out of gangs and poverty and give them a shot at life. But no,,all they do is kneel when they are at work to act like they care. And you dont go to work and kneel to prove your points. You do that on your off time. Why is it we never here or see them on the off season kneeling.?


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 2, 2020)

Shheeesh.  I don't often watch sports, but when i have, there is often a spot that highlights some of the charity work that is done by the athletes.  Doesn't take much of a search to find the top 'givers'.  Lots of $ goes toward boys and girls clubs, for instance.  Off-season is when a lot of stuff is done, in the communites.

One of my first jobs was associated closely with law enforcement.  Some of those guys LOVED to prove their point while at work, and there are plenty of work places that have their versions of that.

I guess it's where you come from and what you have experienced and what you are looking (or not looking) for.

I could go for some ice cream, have not had any for a long time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Its all good Nanny. We will just have to agree to disagree this time. I know we will agree on this. Time for a big fat joint.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

I judge a person by how they treat me and not the color of their skin .  What is going on in this country right now is really sad.  I will pass.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

theres only one judge to what or whom is worthy of protest


analyzing reasons to protest or whats worthy reminds me of the lady protesting to go get her nails done or hair done...  i have no opinion on it 


but 
i do have an opinion about people killing people and dieing  ... i don't think its right.


period


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

PUFF PUFF PASS


im smoking on some Key lime Pie grown to damn near perfection... it would have hermed otherwise.   


Danks again Pute!


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh gosh, we are on the 'perfect number' page! (According to Sheldon)

Yup, i'm ready for the tincture!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Im smoking a bowl of Gods Gift. Really nice dank. Lots of purple too.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

I forgot what I put in my grinder last night......hmmm Early Skunk.....yup!


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (Aug 2, 2020)

Good Evening IOM. Been a Busy weekend with Home Improvements. Complete New Install of a Water heater.  
Good to see the group is growing. 
Peace Love and Duck Grease. I  am a Swamp Chicken.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 2, 2020)

Good Evening.   Good  Folks of the Island. How is everyone this Fine Evening.  Rained for the 5th day in a row. Need to check the Auto in flower. 
The 12 Photos should be good. I got my 48,  Now I got to do 50 before another 48.  
Bubbles that weed sounds Awesome.  I need to start me a Something new. Tent is full of clones. Maybe in a few months.


----------



## stain (Aug 2, 2020)

Need to shower again.... Hope all had a good day.

12' at the top board. They will be above it in no time.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## Carty (Aug 2, 2020)

Smoking some Purple Princess given to me today.. very nice


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 2, 2020)

I have that Key lime pie in a Vape pen here and it`s pretty good....Marsh Mellow OG and Sweet Tooth are also pretty nice but my favorite one was the London Pound Cake....I hit the Big site today with 2000 litres of water and things are looking pretty good...Been way to hot here but the plants are loving every minute of it...hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey everybody, what's up? Sorry I haven't been around much, between health issues, being busy elsewhere, and lack of giving a *bleep*, I just haven't felt up to it. I think the last time I did make it here, I wound up just going to my grow thread and dropping a pic.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 3, 2020)

I couldn't sleep.  Need to apologize for my cranky outbursts.  I really do not condone riots. I have been blaming everything on the comet.  But i think that i'm getting frustrated, angry, and exhausted from recent world events...and my grandkids are getting real close to ages where i realize how vulnerable they will be. The 'earthquake' over at the island has me down, too. This is just downright embarassing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep tonight. My back is my boss, and he says no sleep. He's one dude I can't ignore without a belly full of beer and a couple of gorilla biscuits.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I hope you're getting some good rest tonight. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's another Moanday.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Nannymouse said:


> I couldn't sleep.  Need to apologize for my cranky outbursts.  I really do not condone riots. I have been blaming everything on the comet.  But i think that i'm getting frustrated, angry, and exhausted from recent world events...and my grandkids are getting real close to ages where i realize how vulnerable they will be. The 'earthquake' over at the island has me down, too. This is just downright embarassing.



No worries Nanny,,your around friends. We all have those days. With everything going on its easy to lose your cool.
Yes my butt is up early. My eyes open at 5am every morning. Must be my age.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning 
off to the salt mines!


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 3, 2020)

Good morning Islanders on this fine Monday morn and what do you have in store for today ? If it feels good do it again, if it feels THAT good, well............


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm in on the wake and bake!!!
> 
> @Big, do you actually go to those monster truck shows.  I went once ...... To loud for me!!  I ruined my ears in the 60's and do everything to protect what hearing I have left.  New hearing aids on the way.....$3,200!!!  And that is with medicare.....$6,500 without ...... Astonishing!!!!



You are gonna love them.  The price tells me what they are; they'll have blu-ray, directional reception (so you can be in a noisy restaurant and point a little gadget at your companion... and you will hear your companion and not the dishes crashing).

As a dinged GI, I got mine "free".

Now I can hear a butterfly fart in a cottonball.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! You should see when I go thru any airport. Grabbed by ankles & shook going thru the security check point. And about 1/2 the time again before I can board the plane. Needless to say I haven't flown in years. And that was before I had both hips done. Security don't give a damn about the little cards from the sawbones...



Yeah... I don't fly anymore.  I've got a titanium armbone and shoulder, and bolts in my knee.

I betcha BigSur has the same problem.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

Nannymouse said:


> If 'other methods/laws' really worked, protests would not be needed.  The protest is not the problem! * a simple kneel during an anthem doesn't even interrupt the game*.  Pretty mild way to protest a severe problem, but wow, the reactions were far more 'violent' than the peaceful protest.



Nannymouse -- You are a total sweetie.  But that bolded sentence is wrong in so many ways.

1.  The BLM thing is a Soros-funded ($25/hr) attack on American values.

2.  The BLM thing is a Deep State *violent and murderous* political terrorist movement with both agitators and useful idiots.

3.  Floyd died because he shoved drugs up his butt. (autopsy report)  NOT because of "I can't breathe".

4.  Kneeling = REJECTING <-- Right?  Yes.  Rejecting AMERICA and what the Anthem stands for. Burning the American flag.  Destroying/defacing historic monuments.

5.  The BLM thing -- get this VERY clearly -- is now threatening businesses to pay "reparation money" to the "peaceful protesters" or they will burn those businesses down.

6. The BLM thing -- get this even MORE clearly -- has resulted in hundreds of MURDERS.  Just today, another 9-year old was shot to death.  NYC has more murders so far this year than all of 2019.

Lastly:  My family have been patriots.  All of them.  ALL have volunteered to serve our country to protect the American Miracle.  <-- The finest, fairest, most decent setup in human history.  Unmatched, unparalleled.

Those who burn the flag, those who reject American idealism for barbarous terrorism are exactly like the heroes who spit on returning GI's, who made up supply packages for the VC (Minnesota), and sat for pictures manning an enemy anti-aircraft gun, and would beg for a PH because of one rice grain and then a splinter (Kerry).

Those people OFFEND me.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning folks, hope everybody had a great weekend. To much work for me.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 3, 2020)

UncaWalt, tell us how you really feel. 
Me, myself and I agree with ya. I am a Vietnam veteran, my dad WW2, my son has 16 years in the Navy. These people that do not like it here can go back to where they came from and change that country to their liking. Gonna step down now, nuff said.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Nannymouse -- You are a total sweetie.  But that bolded sentence is wrong in so many ways.
> 
> 1.  The BLM thing is a Soros-funded ($25/hr) attack on American values.
> 
> ...


Our family raised us to respect and honor our parents and elders 

i was also raised to stand up for what I believe in and to stand up for the youngsters who can not stand up for themselves, regardless of the length of their bootstraps.




we all have to sleep better at night. I don't blame anyone for wanting to sleep better at night.



One persons Terrorist is anothers revolutionary



\/\/\/
Those who burn the flag, those who reject American idealism for barbarous terrorism are exactly like the heroes who spit on returning GI's, who made up supply packages for the VC (Minnesota), and sat for pictures manning an enemy anti-aircraft gun, and would beg for a PH because of one rice grain and then a splinter (Kerry).

Those people OFFEND me.

^^^^^ Im sorry this has happened and is happening. I don't promote hatred against anything but hatred itself


I'm not trying to argue whats right and wrong, and who is worthy and who is not.  What I would like to express is my right and others right to protest.  I understand that there are saboteurs in every movement. Im no historian or genius or veteran for that matter, I will add this though, 

I BELIEVE THAT BLACK LIVES MATTER!

I also believe that an entire group of people or a MOVEMENT should not be condemned and hated for the actions of a FEW ignorant saboteurs<<<<thats prejudice, bigotry, and cognitive dissonance.  To Label everyone who stands by a movement terrorist because of the actions of a minority of homeless, desperate, oppressed, mentally ill people is beyond my understanding of this dichotomy.


SO if  what you say is true Unc then send the men in black and off I go to Guantanamo Bay, speaking of Guantanamo Bay i wonder if there are any KKK members there? If not, there should be 


Peace and Protest Grease


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

I will say,,this is where we ALL will have to agree to disagree and move on. We don't want this to get ugly and i can see where it can move in that direction,,so how about we go back to,,smoking some dank and enjoying the day.
All lives Matter,especially Potheads. 
Well crap,,i cant smoke,im at work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Caveman i let you answer Unca walts post for a rebuttal. I edited mine to stay out of this,,So lets move on.
And nobody is going to bann you bro,,just let it go.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

Let me get back on subject 



I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NUGGETS WHERE BLM JERSEYS

AND IM SO EXCITED TO SEE MEXICAN BALL PLAYERS KNEEL WHERE I IVE BLED ON THAT DIAMOND 

FINALLY 


I CANT WAIT TO FIND A WEBSITE WITH POT ONLY AND NO POLITICS BECAUSE THE POLITICS ALLOWED IS ALWAYS ONE SIDED 


PEACE

i hope and pray everyone gets what they want out of POT and life


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

No sir,,we are trying to keep politics off this forum. This is the 1st problem ive seen. Like i said,,i allowed you a rebuttal. I removed your other post because you wouldn't let it go.
There is no sides just difference of opinion.
Now can we just move on please. Your both right okay.


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

we are all old farts here and mature and wise enough to know what snide remarks are and 

ice breakers wether or not intended for controversy, is obvious


I see right through the double standards and id rather just participate in a Marijuana Passion that's just about marijuana.



P.S

KKK is bad        completely BAD      Zero good in KKK


BLM has good intentions


if had to choose a side I KNEEL WITH KAP


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Seriously Caveman,, i thought you didn't want politics on this forum but yet you continue as if your looking for conflict.
Please move on and let it go.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

Caveman,  take a smoke break.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah,,smoke one for me Caveman cause im at work.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 3, 2020)

Well, i think that caveman and i are on similar wavelengths and i would LIKE to respond...again, but won't.  I hope.

Anyway, one of my first thoughts this morning, besides the fact that i stayed up too late and then slept in, was actually a question.  Does anyone ever do that ice water hash, anymore?  Many years ago, i did a tiny batch and it was so clean!  I guess that i was thinking about it, because someone asked why i wouldn't make  tincture in the butter machine.  Well, i figure that when using herb, it just beats too much green into the alcohol (or i fear it would, cuz i've not done it in machine, yet).  When i woke this morning, i was thinking how if a person had a large batch of the icewaterhash, butter machine would maybe be the way to go.

Mouse is crossing over to mostly edibles, actually drinkables, more and more, lately.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2020)

Mornin' lol

.. nannymouse, .. it's been a Full Moon .

Wot I do know is that John McCain and J Epstein are not dead, They are on Gitmo and I have proof .. George ' daddy ' B was there briefly till he was hung for treason .. my proof entails me going to fed pen if I disclose

Smoke one caveman .. i'll hit it for you in honour .. but please


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

I make bubble hash all the time.  I rotate..kief then hash.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 3, 2020)

Morning folks! I hope the Island can stay drama free.

NM, ice hash is the only way I do it. I like my bubble bags. I also like the fact that I don't have to trim the weed or cure it first. I do cut off the top colas and trim and cure those, but the older I get, the more hash I make!


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't use buds to make either...I use sugar leaves only.  The Indica becomes hash and the sativa is kief.  I use it as give away's  to keep everybody happy.  Plus I smoke indica hash every night at bedtime....boom....I am asleep before the light goes out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Morning folks! I hope the Island can stay drama free.
> 
> NM, ice hash is the only way I do it. I like my bubble bags. I also like the fact that I don't have to trim the weed or cure it first. I do cut off the top colas and trim and cure those, but the older I get, the more hash I make!


Fine minds think alike. Bubble hash takes up much less room in the freezer and it keeps well, too. The first batch I made many moons ago was in a bucket with a drywall paddle and a half inch drill motor. Sloppy, but it worked. Came out pretty green though.
I went to the local grow shop and they had a machine for making it that looked like those little camping washers (who washes clothes when they're camping?). They wanted close to a buck and a half for it. Harbor Freight had a cement mixer on sale for a hundred. Little bugger works great. The first run on the herb comes out the color of the old blonde Lebanese we used to get back in the late 60's - early 70's. The next run comes out a little darker, and if you go for a few more runs, it starts coming out green. Still slaps ya pretty hard. The more you run it, the less you get, so I quit when it just isn't worth the effort for the return.
I'd rather smoke hash than buds any day, but it is nice to have a few buds for a change of taste.

I'm Hippie, and I endorse this message......


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 3, 2020)

So where does one get bubble bags?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

I bought mine off of eBay. Local grow shops often carry them for twice the price.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 3, 2020)

Sleep does not come easy here and I`m feeling sucked out... and like "uncle Joe, I`m moving kind of slow"....N.B. Day here so everything is closed...everything except the dispensaries on the Res!,lol.... Did an inspection this morning and there`s quite a few strains that have yet to flower.,,. not sure if they will finish up here so only time will tell....all lives matter and I`ll leave it at that!...hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought mine off of eBay. Local grow shops often carry them for twice the price.


That's what they're called? Bubble bags? last time I searched all I could find was bubble wrap. LOL


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

Happy Monday all, already looking forward to the after work smoke sesh


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

here ya go....









						BUBBLEBAGDUDE BBD5G8B Herbal Ice Essence Extractor Bag Kit with Pressing Screen and Storage Bag - 5 Gal, Pack of 8 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BUBBLEBAGDUDE BBD5G8B Herbal Ice Essence Extractor Bag Kit with Pressing Screen and Storage Bag - 5 Gal, Pack of 8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks everybody for staying out of the mess.  We are adults and we need to act like it.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry Reibsi....you are running short on time...no buds at all?  Your plants looked good the last time I saw them.  Have you ever had this problem before?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

The Burkes Outlet im almost done with. Should have seen it before i started. It was just a shell.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> here ya go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon my ignorance on this matter but is there a Youtube video on how to make the bubble hash. I’ve never fooled with this before and I have bags trimmings I’ve been saving in the freezer


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Found this.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

@ bubble.....looks lonely in there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Well there are guys working but they are in the back and others at lunch. Then again i am on an Island.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 3, 2020)

That folding chair looks pretty lame. You need a Barcalounger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah and hurts my old ass.Thats why i dont set much.


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 3, 2020)

I make bubble hash after every crop. Why not? I have been known to smoke trim though in the past when times aren't good. I just can't believe how much I threw out in the past. I like smoking my hash in nice fat joints of bud of course. Smoke it in a pipe, and it just melts through the screen, and gums up the pipe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> I don't use buds to make either...I use sugar leaves only.  The Indica becomes hash and the sativa is kief.  I use it as give away's  to keep everybody happy.  Plus I smoke indica hash every night at bedtime....boom....I am asleep before the light goes out.



Some day I would like to try hash.  Don't even know how it is used.  Bong?  Volcano?


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

You should.  Hash/Kief are the trichomes on the flowers.  The extraction process pretty much removes them so that is all you are smoking.  No plant product. Much stronger than smoking flowers.  You can smoke it in both a volcano or a bong.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 3, 2020)

The old pressed commercial hash often had wax in it, ick.  I tend to call kief by the name hash, mostly cuz that is what the locals called screened trichs.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

There are down sides, at least for me.  First, kief is harsh and will burn the back of your throat.   I like to sprinkle a little bit over a fresh bowl or put some mixed in in a joint. That takes the bite out of it and delivers a nice buzz. 

Next, hash expands in my lungs big time.  If I try and take a big hit well......ralphhhhh iit all goes to waist fast....I just can't hold a big hit of hash.  It has gotten worse as I have gotten older.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 3, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! We got all most 4 hours on the hour gauge. And them's is the slowest/longest 4 hours known to man. All most to the point of letting her rip & see what she will do.  At 10 hours she goes in for an oil change & check up.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 3, 2020)

I used to make ghetto kief by cutting the top off a two liter soda bottle, stuffing my trim in the bottle (with a couple coins to help agitate). Then just duck tape one of those permanent metal coffee filters over the top of the bottle, then you just turn it upside down and shake over a mirror. Scrape it up with a credit card and warm it in the palm of your hand until it sticks together. I haven't done that since I started baking canna cookies. I like hash but it makes me cough too much and cookies help me sleep.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2020)

Pute, I'm the opposite, but I understand where yer coming from. You can't hit a bubble pipe like you can a joint. I just find the less plant matter going in my lungs, the better my lungs feel. Short tokes, repeat YMMV.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 3, 2020)

I use the bubble bags with Dry Ice. Quick Down and Dirty.  As soon as I see a color change I change pieces of Wax Paper.  And Keep Shaking.  I learned real quick when to stop.  The first run stuff is Pretty Good.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry Reibsi....you are running short on time...no buds at all?  Your plants looked good the last time I saw them.  Have you ever had this problem before?


Oh I`m good to grow here as the CM x AA , LBL x AA, AA x LBL and the ( Afghan Kush x Strawberry Kush ) x AA are all in full flower....it`s the test strains that i`m worried about....here`s the LBL x AA # 8 in flower and this one is the Lemon Drop pheno with the skinny leaves and long running colas...only had the one plants last year so I`m stoked to be able to grow more of them....


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2020)

Yup, I knew you had some killer plants going.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 3, 2020)

I love the long leaves of a sativa. Nice plants!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

I pretty much stick to my flower unless im eating it. Love the different taste and smells in flowers and love the high from ingesting.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

Love the chat tonight - been trimming a lot and have a pretty decent size bag of frozen sugar leaves building up that I need to figure out something to do with. Have been on the fence between some sort of edible butter, tincture or going the bubble hash Route but I guess we’ll see. Looking for the 20% effort that will give the 80% result


----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2020)

Reibsi,  don't worry  my friend.  when I made that Lemon Drop I almost cut her down early in flower.  She was a tall stick of a lady, super stretched and looked weird compared to the other LBL I was running..  but boy was I glad I didn't..  she finished up so nice and was the one that smelled so much like Lemons she was called  Lemon Drop like the hard candies..  I personally love LBL and hope your crosses with your AA make for something amazing buddy...

Today was Dr appt day, so went ahead and hit the hydro store to get more soil and another 5pk of these oxy pots..


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all slept well and are now bright eyed and bushy tailed, or so the saying goes. Coffee sure helps the old bones get motivated. Time for another cup.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning Aladin. Im awake as usual at this hour. About to make coffee. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 4, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Time for my oatmeal & yogurt...


----------



## muggles (Aug 4, 2020)

Just waiting for this storm to finish passing through.  I see flooding and the animals are pairing up.


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey there fellas
just waiting for Swede to pick me up and take me over to the local fishing hole.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning everybody.  My back is screaming at me!! Wondering what I did yesterday to cause this.  Will do some stretches and try and loosen it up a bit.

My Strawberry OG has been hanging to 5 days now.  Would like to start trimming on her but probably still to early.  Will check her out a bit later.

Nice and cool again this morning.  Clouds have already moved in.  Hopefully the sky will open up and give us some free water.

Looks like a good day for fishing Big......have fun!!

I saw where it came ashore Muggs.....hope you are ok!

Looks like everybody is having a cup...I will join in

Later


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Im at work trying  to pay yalls lazy butts SS.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning, kind and gentle people. Rainy and overcast here, so my birds let me sleep in this morning, bless their little feathered hearts. I need that once in a while. I've got to shake the cobwebs out of my head and make a run to town for a few supplies and to vote. After that, I might just play lazy the rest of the day. I do that rather well.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey, we're getting some rain!  Was amazed at how much dust was in the air, yesterday, had no idea rain was in the 'cast.  We will take it!

Coffee, coffee, coffee, do your thang.

blessins


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

mornin folks, another day under the sun...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

full moon kept me awake all night .. i'm not a nice person right now


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Shhhh,,don't tell nobody,,but Patwi is not in a good mood. Send him positive energy to help. Dont tell him I told you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2020)

I didn't even know there was a moon last night. Beer and some prescribed pain pills and a little weed gave me my first good nights sleep in a very long time.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks Bubble, .. but te wifee woke up and wupped my arse back into shape .. I say with a half smile and black eye //  43 yr roller coaster ride will do that fer ya


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 4, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Spent the morning working in the yard. Half a dozen plants up potted outside & About the same for my indoor goodies. A couple more outdoor plants to transplant but not until after it cools off this evening...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, I did the manly thing and saw to it that my beautiful Scottish witch woke up with a smile on her face.




But now, Magic Markers are forbidden in the house. 🖍🖌✒

I carefully read the instructions and saw where you could put hash in a Volcano... but wouldn't it just gum up the fine screen?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 4, 2020)

So far the storm isn't hitting us too bad but we are under a tornado watch until 9 PM. Of course my cable is out but if that's the worst thing that happens s'ok. My power keeps flashing though and I have to keep resetting my HPS. Hopefully things will calm down. Enjoy the evening good people, I'm off to the land of ice cream and weed.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

I put my hash on top of a bed of weed walt, only way to do it I'm thinking...


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 4, 2020)

I agree Boo. Hash on top of Bud in a Glass Pipe or in a Doobie.   Don't who's SS I paid today but your Welcome.  Voted,  Had Dinner. Now time for a Rillo.


----------



## muggles (Aug 4, 2020)

They also have a "concentrate pad" for use with hash.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 4, 2020)

muggles said:


> They also have a "concentrate pad" for use with hash.



What kind of Alien Stuff is that.


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

I forgot about that muggles, it's a brass wool but real course spun and pressed into a puck that fits where the weed would go...I never trusted it with my bubblehash


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Welcome to Weedsday .......


----------



## boo (Aug 5, 2020)

mornin brother rudie
























































































morning brother rudie, slept like log for hours. just got up to feed my face...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2020)

boo said:


> I put my hash on top of a bed of weed walt, only way to do it I'm thinking...



Well, that makes sense.  Thanks.  I really never would have thought of that.    Someday, I hope to try it. 

Meanwhile, here I sit, wiv a happy smile like I just had a fresh lobotomy and high as a helium weather balloon -- watching two bunny rabbits outside my window eating some corn I put out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2020)

boo said:


> I forgot about that muggles, it's a brass wool but real course spun and pressed into a puck that fits where the weed would go...I never trusted it with my bubblehash



Yeah, I saw that thing and thought:  That AIN'T gonna work, since what I read here from the experienced folks tells me I might as well be trying to smoke a gummy bear if I use that little brass pipe you told me to get.  Or that brass puck in my precious Volcano.

Awright.  I'm ready to lose my virginity.  Sumbody send me a pound of hash.  Mebbe two.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and how are my misfit brothers and sisters today ? It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, get out and enjoy it.


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

morning. i don't use brass it will melt with a bic lighter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2020)

Good to see everyone enjoying our favorite herb

another fun day of retirement


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Thank you WoodHippy it went into the bank on the 3rd.  More up potting to do out in the yard & indoor as well...


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2020)

Enjoying the sound of rain. Getting a nice soaker ATM. Plants will love it...driveway, not so much.

Watching videos and reading up on reclaiming silver and gold. Silver @ 27.00 a oz. and going up up up…

Off to check the rain gage.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 5, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning. i don't use brass it will melt with a bic lighter.


Really? I use nothing but brass screens in my brass bubble pipe and haven't melted one yet.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope everyone has a fine day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Really? I use nothing but brass screens in my brass bubble pipe and haven't melted one yet.



Yabbut... yer cool.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 5, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...It`s sunny and 28 degrees Celsius here....I couldn`t log on again and I`m can`t figure out why....Were in the middle of a heat wave here and the plants are demanding a lot of attention...they are using up water at a very fast pace....Fire99 x Exodus cheese and Candy Kush have yet to start to flower....and Carty I still have a few seeds left of the LBL x AA if your interested in trying them.
 I did swap 60 grams of oil for $900.00 worth of Vape Pens so I`m set until Christmas or maybe longer, lol... Dab Labs for the win!....heading up the Mountain for a few hours so I do hope that your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

i use heavy wire screen in my pipe, have burnt holes through the brass screens every time i try to get the last hit out of my pipe. that $hit is hot when it hits your tongue.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2020)

I always buy the thick ones at the hardware that were made for garden hoses and other stuff. The ones you get at the head shops are really thin and don't last very long.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 5, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Stonerzzzz.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2020)

Evening IOM.  Your Welcome Bro Drifting.  I think I paid Hippies today.  Get another of ya tomorrow and Friday. Won't be much left for me when I get that old. 
Stain Don't run the Silver up to much. I am Still Collecting.  Do like the prices going up though.  Got a few more OZ of Coin in the Mail as we Speak. 
Anybody do small amounts of Gold.   Was Looking far a 1.5 gram or so Nugget for the wife's Necklace. Looked at them small 1 gram vials of Gold, Thought it to could be useful if SHTF.


----------



## burnie (Aug 5, 2020)

Back from a forced hiatus . Woke up to a dead computer , finally got it back . Win 10 virgin here . Any hints tips or tricks I need to know just holler . Gonna` take a bit for me to catch back up . Later misfits ! 
peace


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 5, 2020)

Right Click of the Mouse takes you to part that you can F up Left gets  you all  the programs.  I miss Xp and Win 7


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 6, 2020)

Hot and humid here so I`m calling it a night...take care n stay safe.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning Island of Misfits residents. Hope a great day is in store for all to enjoy. A session "wake 'n bake" is called for  now, puff, puff and pass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Im with you Woody,,i miss WinXP. Hate freaking Win10. Hell i think Win 8.1 is better the Win10.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

morning misfits. i'm starting to get used to 10, but that doesn't mean i like it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah im use to it but i miss WinXP.
Would like to kick Bill Gates butt.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 6, 2020)

Morning folks. Ready for friday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! If the weather holds out we be fishing tomorrow...


----------



## stain (Aug 6, 2020)

UGGG!! Going to be one of those days....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Drifting,,,Im not believing you this time. Last time i stood outside with my fishing poles waiting,, and you never showed up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Now thats funny Stain.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 6, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. We're having an unbelievable cool spell here. I can't remember an August where it got down in the low 50's at night & took most of the day to get to 70. August is our hottest month in Michigan. I might get to put some real miles on the plow this winter if this cold snap is any indicator. I'll bet the outdoor growers are digging it. There's nothing like cold mornings to make the green gals put on weight.
I'm off to do a couple of chores and then commence to getting the day's glow on. Bubble hash in the morning, beer in the afternoon. It's good to be me!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Loved that cartoon.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Drifting,,,Im not believing you this time. Last time i stood outside with my fishing poles waiting,, and you never showed up.


I'm NOT going all the way to Texas, you gotta come to Florida...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Great,,no problem i have friends that live there brother, and because of the Passion that now includes you too.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 6, 2020)

Enjoy your evening peoples, it's time for weed and ice cream!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

stain said:


> UGGG!! Going to be one of those days....
> 
> View attachment 263170


Stain This is like my fav calling card LOL


----------



## stain (Aug 6, 2020)

Turned out to be a some what good day. Stayed cloudy and got the boat rigged up for stripers and hybrids. Hope to go out on Saturday. Going out in the morning to catch shad with the throw net. Have the bait keeper ready and running. Can usually keep shad alive for a few days if they don't get to hot.

Most of the plants are budding out. That reminds me I need to spray BT tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Sorry Drifting cant go fishing with ya,, im probably going to go fishing with Stain,,,if ya catch my Drift.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 6, 2020)

How Big is the Boat. I wanna Go to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> How Big is the Boat. I wanna Go to.


Well from that picture, looks like plenty of flotation devices are already in play
Sweet...............

Stain   What is a shad, like a Bunker


----------



## stain (Aug 6, 2020)

Shad is a bait fish.  There are a few types, gizzard shad, thread fin shad and river shad. They are algae eaters. One of the best baits for all predator fish.  A lot of lures are made to look like them too. A white fish with a black dot on each side. 

Tough to keep alive but if you can you'll have a better chance of catching the bigger stripers. That's the plan..


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...an early fly bye, gotta hit the gym tomorrow...enjoy you day brother as well my other buddies here on the misfits...you know who you are you maniacs...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Enjoy your day today. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Fryday.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. It's Friday, the end of the work week and I thank those that contribute and keep the Social Security fund solvent. It's coffee drinking time, a new day is dawning, so up and at 'em, stoners.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> How Big is the Boat. I wanna Go to.


18' Cat with a 70 hp Susy for power. Pic to the left


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! A quick drive by as we fishing today. BBLater...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 7, 2020)

Morning folks it's Friday all day. Hope all have a good one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

stain said:


> Shad is a bait fish.  There are a few types, gizzard shad, thread fin shad and river shad. They are algae eaters. One of the best baits for all predator fish.  A lot of lures are made to look like them too. A white fish with a black dot on each side.
> 
> Tough to keep alive but if you can you'll have a better chance of catching the bigger stripers. That's the plan..
> 
> ...


Cool Thanks Similar to we call bunker here up North


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

stain said:


> Turned out to be a some what good day. Stayed cloudy and got the boat rigged up for stripers and hybrids. Hope to go out on Saturday. Going out in the morning to catch shad with the throw net. Have the bait keeper ready and running. Can usually keep shad alive for a few days if they don't get to hot.
> 
> Most of the plants are budding out. That reminds me I need to spray BT tonight.
> 
> ...


Man had to have one more look at those Fish!
Just Beautiful Man , Just beautiful......
Morning Friends, yum Coffee..............


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

morning misfits happy freaking fry-day. roster i'm sorry but the avatar makes you look like one of the village people.


----------



## Nannymouse (Aug 7, 2020)

giggy, i sorta wake up looking like Roster's avatar

blessins d jour


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 7, 2020)

Good morning, boys & girls. It's still be chilly here in Michigan. I was going to mow the yard this morning but the dew is making me wait until at least noon. Darn my luck. 

Peace and love to all you groovy people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Stain i love Cat Fishing using Shad or Goldfish for bait.


----------



## stain (Aug 7, 2020)

Running late as I had to go feed the neighbor's moo moo's. Some good looking ribeye steaks I'm telling you 

Now to load up live well and cast nets.... Off to catch bait.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2020)

smokem if ya gotta 'em


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Lord i cant tell you how many times i heard that when i was in the Army.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Kiil Roy was here


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

was that mr roboto?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Kiil Roy was here


I knew of a SP that wrote that on a nuke warhead back in the mid 70's. He MIGHT  be out of the brig by now...
Some times stupid does hurt.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Fishing was slow but  the boat ain't...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 7, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to smoke dope and watch golf.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2020)

Good to see new members posting.


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm gonna fire up the shatter rig and bid you good folks a good night...it won't be long until I'm drooling...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning kind Tokerzzz. good morning brother Boo. It's another Satyrday.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

morning misfits, gotta do a half day. looking like margaritas tonight, we had blueberry vodka lemon aids last night. them things go down like water.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> I knew of a SP that wrote that on a nuke warhead back in the mid 70's. He MIGHT  be out of the brig by now...
> Some times stupid does hurt.



That would have caused a "Broken Arrow" <-- Same as in "We Were Sojers" except it is nuclear, and if not resolved in 15 minutes, it would go to "Redskin".

The guy could have cost million$.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Happy Saturday Islanders.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> That would have caused a "Broken Arrow" <-- Same as in "We Were Sojers" except it is nuclear, and if not resolved in 15 minutes, it would go to "Redskin".
> 
> The guy could have cost million$.


I do remember it caused the base to be locked down. And he ended up in Leavenworth...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

What up Drift,,Catch any fish?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning misfits, gotta do a half day. looking like margaritas tonight, we had *blueberry vodka lemon aids *last night. them things go down like water.



I happen to have a bunch of blueberries... and lemon juice... and woodka... 

How is this made??

(asking for a friend)


----------



## stain (Aug 8, 2020)

Knocked down some of the tall weeds around the farm yesterday after catching bait. Forgot to dust myself with sulfur. I knew better... Now I suffering the consequences!!! CHIGGARS How in the he ll do the get to my do dads..... 

@RosterTheCog That's them. did not know they also call them bunkers. Cool to know. I only caught one large one and a couple dozen 3 inchers. They will work. Headed to the Sooner lake around 3pm and fishing till dark thirty.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning folks. I'm being lazy today, setting here watching the boob tube letting everyone sleep.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I happen to have a bunch of blueberries... and lemon juice... and woodka...
> 
> How is this made??
> 
> (asking for a friend)


easy drink to make, 20oz glass half full of ice, two shots of blueberry vodka and fill with lemon aid. i do cheat as i by milo's lemon aid at the store. i'm sure homemade is better, oh add some blueberries if you have some.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning folks. I'm being lazy today, setting here watching the boob tube letting everyone sleep.


Morning Folks, right back brother
When I was a young Lad, Dad would come home and say "Turn that Idiot Box Off" I never really understood what he meant at the time. But as yrs went by and I could start to see how "they" the TV stations used the devise to help control the Masses, and keep people in general stupid, and mis informed . 
But I did Love The Star Trek shows he allowed me to watch LOL.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 8, 2020)

Good morning my misfit brothers and sisters, how are you today ? It's Saturday, the weedend is upon us, get up, get out and enjoy it.


----------



## boo (Aug 8, 2020)

mornin folks...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Ummmmm ️


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2020)

mornin ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

OK Back ,  Have a question anyone here a HVAC guy/gal, need help on possible reason AC is Truck has crapped out
Just a stab but I figured I would ask


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

I also wanted to add, I hope I am not stepping on toes or shells by jumping in and posting
You all made me feel so welcome and part of the Family, I wanted to say Thanks


----------



## stain (Aug 8, 2020)

What type and year of truck?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin folks...


POPCORN
I was so saddened by your demise 
I miss you


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

Morning missfits.  Hope your weekend is off to a great start!  I finally finished trimming yesterday.  No more scissor work for three weeks.  Last 3 days were a blur.....Trimming will do that.

Working outside today.  Gonna be another hot one though....lots of water.

BB  later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

stain said:


> What type and year of truck?


2002 chev silverado 4.3L   AC took a charge last yr and was blowing very cold
this summer all hot, check with AC quick guage and it shows to be in the right zone
I have a better set of guages and will check the pressure again .
But I thinking maybe the pressure switch on acculator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

I jumped the relay and compressor clutch kick in
I just have to jump the pressure switch and see , have new P switch on order in case
was 10 bucks US  so better to have


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Roster. There are so many things that can go wrong with AC.
Is the compressor clutch kicking in and running steady and its not cooling or is it kicking on and off .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

OK have to run out to stores be around later  Lord Willing
Be good to yourself and others..............................
Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

I just had to replace my whole unit. Of
Course it was 18yrs old. And the pressure switch on mine was toast and so was the compressor.


----------



## stain (Aug 8, 2020)

You can bypass switch with a jumper wire. Cross the 2 wires. If clutch kicks in it's the switch. 

If the a/c comp is on the bottom of engine check the belt. They are nortorious for breaking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Roster. There are so many things that can go wrong with AC.
> Is the compressor clutch kicking in and running steady and its not cooling or is it kicking on and off .


It seems to be trying like low pressure in system  then kicks off
other times it is not even sounding like the compressor is working
It sat over the winter as my second emergency vehicle, (started and driven 1-2 months every so often) (just never used AC in winter)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I just had to replace my whole unit. Of
> Course it was 18yrs old. And the pressure switch on mine was toast and so was the compressor.


I hear that I am at 18yrs on this truck also
The system is holding R134a but not getting cold at all , just the pipe right above the accumulator unit and no where else. Weird


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Same thing happen to me. 1st it blew the bottom ac hose and when i took it in he showed me all the metal in the filter and the screwed up pressure switch. Cost me 800 bucks. Now i have cold air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

stain said:


> You can bypass switch with a jumper wire. Cross the 2 wires. If clutch kicks in it's the switch.
> 
> If the a/c comp is on the bottom of engine check the belt. They are nortorious for breaking.


OK will try that again and see , I was in a rush the other day
Thanks Much Guys and Dolls
Not sure who the players are as far as men and women yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Same thing happen to me. 1st it blew the bottom ac hose and when i took it in he showed me all the metal in the filter and the screwed up pressure switch. Cost me 800 bucks. Now i have cold air.


Oh snap  I hope it wont cost that much
It is a second vehicle , I will just be hot LOL
Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Brother thats cheap. Can cost upwards of 1400.00
I have an 8.1. Big motor and strong but not real good gas mileage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Later guys,,i gotta run a few errands.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning Folks, right back brother
> When I was a young Lad, Dad would come home and say "Turn that Idiot Box Off" I never really understood what he meant at the time. But as yrs went by and I could start to see how "they" the TV stations used the devise to help control the Masses, and keep people in general stupid, and mis informed .
> But I did Love The Star Trek shows he allowed me to watch LOL.


i'm a trekkie as well, all of them but did loose interest in deep space 9 after a couple seasons. i used to love saturday morning cartoons as a kid. i'll be 60 in march and still watch cartoons. can't stand to watch the news.


RosterTheCog said:


> POPCORN
> I was so saddened by your demise
> I miss you


did i miss something about my brother boo?


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

i would answer the questions on the a/c but it seems yall have it covered pretty well.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

Giggy, I have no idea what you all are talking about.  If it don't blow cold.....take it to the "Guy". 

Roster,  post all you want.  There is no limit here on posting.  Appreciate your input.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning Folks, right back brother
> When I was a young Lad, Dad would come home and say "Turn that Idiot Box Off" I never really understood what he meant at the time. But as yrs went by and I could start to see how "they" the TV stations used the devise to help control the Masses, and keep people in general stupid, and mis informed .
> But I did Love The Star Trek shows he allowed me to watch LOL.


Never watched much star trek but do watch some sifi. More nature and history. Most of the time i like being outdoors.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2020)

I have seen every Original Star Trek at least 3 times. Only show I know as well is MASH.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

giggy said:


> i'm a trekkie as well, all of them but did loose interest in deep space 9 after a couple seasons. i used to love saturday morning cartoons as a kid. i'll be 60 in march and still watch cartoons. can't stand to watch the news.
> 
> did i miss something about my brother boo?


The Real Popcorn did suicide when they where about to send him to Prison.
So Darn sad, the Bastards drove him to it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

giggy said:


> i'm a trekkie as well, all of them but did loose interest in deep space 9 after a couple seasons. i used to love saturday morning cartoons as a kid. i'll be 60 in march and still watch cartoons. can't stand to watch the news.
> 
> did i miss something about my brother boo?


Me too Loved Sat Morns , Loved Bugs, Sam and Mr Fudd




CLASSIC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

stain said:


> You can bypass switch with a jumper wire. Cross the 2 wires. If clutch kicks in it's the switch.
> 
> If the a/c comp is on the bottom of engine check the belt. They are nortorious for breaking.


May be the switch, seems like clutch is trying to kick in , but now I need to balance the r134 again
I let some escape by accident
when I jump the pressure switch with paperclip the top lower pressure tube gets frosty Ice on it, but no cool air out blowers at all
Very weird


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Giggy,,Popcorn Sutton was a famous Moonshiner who committed suicide because he didn't want to go to prison.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

What's up 2RedEyes?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning missfits.  Hope your weekend is off to a great start!  I finally finished trimming yesterday.  No more scissor work for three weeks.  Last 3 days were a blur.....Trimming will do that.
> 
> Working outside today.  Gonna be another hot one though....lots of water.
> 
> BB  later.



Ernie Pyle was one of my heroes.  And he had a way of writing that I admired greatly.  So I am going to cop one of his similes from when he was rejoining a bunch of his GI buddies:   
 "It was like putting on comfortable old shoes."


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Giggy,,Popcorn Sutton was a famous Moonshiner who committed suicide because he didn't want to go to prison.View attachment 263218



Wasn't he the guy in Maggie Valley who would go around with his still on his truck?

If he is, I bought a dozen quarts off him about 15 years ago.  Best stuff ever.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> What up Drift,,Catch any fish?


We both caught some schoolie(undersized) Spotted Sea Trout, Mangrove Snappers. I caught a 3.5' to 4' Sharp-nosed Shark often referred to as a sand shark.  It was an ok day of fishing but most important we got more hours on our new motor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks like it Unca Walt

Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (October 5, 1946 – March 16, 2009) was an American Appalachian moonshiner and bootlegger. Born in Maggie Valley, North Carolina,[2][3] he grew up, lived, and died in the rural areas around Maggie Valley and nearby Cocke County, Tennessee.[4][5][6] He wrote a self-published autobiographical guide to moonshining production, self-produced a home video depicting his moonshining activities, and was later the subject of several documentaries, including one that received a Regional Emmy Award.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hard to keep up with this thread. Take a day off and go four pages down. I'm catchin' up, tho.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 8, 2020)

Have a great night peoples, it's time for a serious stoning.


----------



## boo (Aug 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> POPCORN
> I was so saddened by your demise
> I miss you


rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated...moved over the holler to macon county...


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 8, 2020)

Good Evening IOM.  Love me some Shine. Got a buddy that makes some good stuff.   
Glad to hear Boo you are still with us.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. It's the dawning of a wonderful day. Let's just celebrate the fact that we are all here, alive and still kicking and able to enjoy the day ahead. Drinking coffee to start, getting ready for a session of "wake 'n bake". Time to get stoned, join me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep its always a good day when your eyes open and you know it.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

morning misfits, i know i'm alive as mt back is screaming at me this morn.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

i know who your talking about now, i never watched any of the moonshine shows as well as any of the other reality shows.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Im awake every morning early.
No back problems but for some reason when i first get up in the morning and walk,,my freaking heals hurt. WTH is that all about. 
Anybody else experience that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> i know who your talking about now, i never watched any of the moonshine shows as well as any of the other reality shows.


Thats because Popcorn was for real. The other freaking morons was a setup. That show Moonshiners was a bunch of bullshet. How the hell do you air on television for yrs that your cooking up shine and not get your ass busted. I was told it was all for show.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

my whole body hurts from osteoarthritis, the really bad areas are lower back down. my legs hurt my ankles and feet are killer. you my just have a bone spur, i did have one removed because it made my heel hurt so bad i didn't even want a sock on my foot. i get up every morning doing the ozzy osbourne shuffle, i never thought i would hurt like this at this age (59). it has made my so stiff that it's hard to put on my socks and shoes. in my younger days i was hell as i could stand flat footed and kick you upside the head, now i have to kick you in the knee. i do still try to stretch but i do get cramps every time i do. getting old is fun ain't it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Im awake every morning early.
> No back problems but for some reason when i first get up in the morning and walk,,my freaking heals hurt. WTH is that all about.
> Anybody else experience that?


BT
Do you by chance have a lower spine injury in the lumbar region?
I have some degeneration and crushed disc and I get lower leg pain and my feet feel like someone hit them with a caning stick by morning. Can hardly walk until I push out the 1st 20 steps or so, then I can walk OK until about 7pm and downhill again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> my whole body hurts from osteoarthritis, the really bad areas are lower back down. my legs hurt my ankles and feet are killer. you my just have a bone spur, i did have one removed because it made my heel hurt so bad i didn't even want a sock on my foot. i get up every morning doing the ozzy osbourne shuffle, i never thought i would hurt like this at this age (59). it has made my so stiff that it's hard to put on my socks and shoes. in my younger days i was **** as i could stand flat footed and kick you upside the head, now i have to kick you in the knee. i do still try to stretch but i do get cramps every time i do. getting old is fun ain't it.


Sounds like you and I got run over by the same truck..............


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

i think that was the truck, he gets around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> i think that was the truck, he gets around.


Yes . Everytime I think I had a bad day I think of this guy.
Best part is he just shakes it off afterwards


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 9, 2020)

Watch out, cause that same truck ran over me too. My lower back appears to have collapsed somehow as I'm crooked. My spine is messed up and I'm always in pain. All Oxy's do is dull the pain. I use a cane to help straighten me up as I walk or try to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

No,,my heels only hurt when i 1st get up,,after that i have no problems with my heels unless i set for along time. Sucks getting old. My mind says i can still kick that ass,,my body says screw you moron.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> No,,my heels only hurt when i 1st get up,,after that i have no problems with my heels unless i set for along time. Sucks getting old. My mind says i can still kick that ***,,my body says screw you moron.


i'm telling you you have a heel spur.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for reminding me, as it I didn't already know it, mornings suck!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

On both of them? Could very well be brother. So a heel spur only hurts when you 1st get up.


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

and after you set down for a bit and get back up. it will get worse.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 9, 2020)

Good morning, my cyber family. Listening to all your woes makes mine seem a little better. We've all got our crosses to bear. Every time I get to feeling sorry for myself, I don't have to look far to find someone that would love to trade places. I think the secret is to keep smiling through the pain. They made a song about that, didn't they?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2020)

I think this is the one yer talkin' 'bout:


I know pain well. Wouldn't know what to do if'n I woke up without it. Three blown discs, degenerative disc disease, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, severe cervical nerve damage, and moderate to severe arthritis from my sombrero to my saddle. Other than that, I'm doin' just fine for a guy that's about to turn 65. Thank God I'm still pretty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep Hippie just made me feel much better. Now if he would just leave my toothbrush alone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2020)

I think you leave it out on purpose.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 9, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Since y'all are comparing pains; Both hips replaced, left knee will be soon, Blown discs in my neck, diabetic neuropathy in hands & feet(much worse in hands), floating tibia in left leg, Ost & rheumatoid arthritis & some other I'm forgetting about. After 25 years of Methadone from the VA. About a year ago I got tired of the games so I told them to stick their government dope up their arses and now just use canna.
Hope all y'all are feeling better...


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

Smells like a MASH unit in here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Yep Hippie just made me feel much better. Now if he would just leave my toothbrush alone.


He promised that he washed it real well in the toilet swirl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Aug 9, 2020)

Enjoy the night good people, I'm going to try and get very stoned..


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

I've had 100 staples in my belly and have have my guts hauled out 3 times and that's just for starts...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Time for coffee and off to work.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 10, 2020)

Good morning members of the Island of Misfits. A good day is dawning, up and at 'em, boys and girls.


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## stain (Aug 10, 2020)

Morning yawn..... Started testing the sour bubbles last night. #7  pulled @65 days. A nice head buzz with a sour lime flavor. It gave me the munchies. So no more pie left.... Slept hard and had good dreams.  Not bad. Only 5 days in the jar. Hoping the flavor improves over time. We'll see.

Going to be another hot N muggy day among the oaktrees.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)

Going be a Hot One
Morning all


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

boo said:


> I've had 100 staples in my belly and have have my guts hauled out 3 times and that's just for starts...


Oh, yeah?  Didja see the movie, *"Airplane"*? I had to have my intestines replaced with ROPE.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 10, 2020)

stain said:


> Going to be another hot N muggy day among the oaktrees.



It's going to be pretty steamy under the maples, too. I only have one oak on the entire property. It was a 50/50 mix of maples and ash trees, but the emerald ash borers took care of everything but the maples. 
Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

Morning gang.  Happy moan day!  Flushing and feeding the girls today.


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

good mornin ya salty bastages, it's off to the gym for this old man...ain't gonna live long if I don't keep the parts movin and groovin...enjoy the day peoples


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

My work is my GYM.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> My work is my GYM.


I call the potty in the Chateau the "Gym".  That way, I can say I go to the gym every day.


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> My work is my GYM.


lifting 8oz coffee cups till after work then 12oz beer cans. if he feels real good he'll do the 16's.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2020)

boo said:


> I've had 100 staples in my belly and have have my guts hauled out 3 times and that's just for starts...


Guy I worked with went through the same thing. Probably for different reasons, though. He bought a Belgian Browning target pistol in 22 short. Went out with his buddies to to some target drinking. He was walking up the stairs to his apartment with his unloaded pistol (thought it was, anyhoo) and managed to shoot himself in the belly. He crapped in a bag for three years while he went through a lot of surgeries to mend all the holes in his guts. Doc told him it was like the bullet was in a pinball machine. Ricocheted off of his spine, hit a front rib, hit a back rib, etc. To this day he can't fathom why he'd pull the trigger on the pistol even if he thought it was unloaded.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 10, 2020)

Have a good night peoples. I'll catch you on the flip side.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2020)

Good Evening IOM   Pute even if you caught WR. Then what gonna do.  Your Like Wiley Coyote trying to catch the Road Runner.  Beep Beep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Im calling Ghost Busters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay i can see all you stoners online. Say something intelligent. 
Oh yeah,,maybe i should ask you to move your heads.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I call the potty in the Chateau the "Gym". That way, I can say I go to the gym every day.



On  the CB/Ham Radio I call it the Post Office.  Need to mail a Package.  Or Bio Break.  I Like Post Office Better


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

time for this old man to hit the sack, got a procedure on my back tomorrow around noon, no eating tonight...they don't wanna clean up my breakfast...they're burning the nerves off my lower spine...I'll be up and running tomorrow, got plenty of stuff needing done around here...


----------



## burnie (Aug 11, 2020)

Evenin` gang !
   I don`t have any pains so to speak of . My problem is severe copd . Years of carpentry , no idea how many pounds of fiberglass and rockwool insulation my lungs have inhaled . Not to mention the fumes workin` in factories . Plus living in The Chemical Valley......Ohio River valley between Ohio and WV . Add in 51 years of smoking and 49 years proving I could take the biggest tokes ! COPD is a sneaky ***** . Ya` don`t notice it all at once . It just slowly gets a little worse....and a little worse....ad nauseum . Never gets better . I hadta` quit growing as I can`t get up and down the basement stairs . Oxygen about half the day and all night . So far the worst parts are not being able to do whatcha` did last year . The other scary bad part is the freakin` panic attacks . If I let my oxygen get to low , due to cannula` leaving my nose at night , or just forgetfulness when I know better . I hafta` get up.....panicking.....and have this all encompassing feeling of doom . I usually head outside for fresh air and to grab the chain link fence to ground myself . Then I use my emergency inhaler for every teeny tiny breath I can take . Takes a bit , but I usually come around within 30 minutes or so . But it wears ya` out for a few days ! I believe that this disease is almost as bad a cancer . But I`m gettin` by . And say my prayers nightly . So when my time comes I`ll be ready . Ain`t skeered o` dying . 
G`night all !
peace


----------



## burnie (Aug 11, 2020)

burnie said:


> I don`t have any pains so to speak of . My problem is severe copd . Years of carpentry , no idea how many pounds of fiberglass and rockwool insulation my lungs have inhaled . Not to mention the fumes workin` in factories . Plus living in The Chemical Valley......Ohio River valley between Ohio and WV . Add in 51 years of smoking and 49 years proving I could take the biggest tokes !  COPD is a sneaky ***** . Ya` don`t notice it all at once . It just slowly gets a little worse....and a little worse....ad nauseum . Never gets better . I hadta` quit growing as I can`t get up and down the basement stairs .  Oxygen about half the day and all night . So far the worst parts are not being able to do whatcha` did last year . The other scary bad part is the freakin` panic attacks . If I let my oxygen get to low , due to cannula` leaving my nose at night , or just forgetfulness when I know better . I hafta` get up.....panicking.....and have this all encompassing feeling of doom . I usually head outside for fresh air and to grab the chain link fence to ground myself . Then I use my emergency inhaler for every teeny tiny breath I can take . Takes a bit , but I usually come around within 30 minutes or so . But it wears ya` out for a few days !  I believe that this disease is almost as bad a cancer . But I`m gettin` by . And say my prayers nightly . So when my time comes I`ll be ready . Ain`t skeered o` dying .
> G`night all !
> peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 11, 2020)

Goodnight burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good luck today bro. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2020)

boo said:


> time for this old man to hit the sack, got a procedure on my back tomorrow around noon, no eating tonight...they don't wanna clean up my breakfast...they're burning the nerves off my lower spine...I'll be up and running tomorrow, got plenty of stuff needing done around here...



They don't want you to eat because you actually might drown.  TINS


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Morning misfits. ️ time. Gotta get ready for work so get your butts up.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 11, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and how goes it today ? Somebody said it's 2 toke Tuesday, so that means a session of "wake 'n bake" around here. Puff, puff and pass.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 11, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Both bilge pumps have been replaced with 1100 GPH pumps, threw water between 3' to 4' off of the back of the boat.    Trim gauge is on the hit parade for today. Fishing Thurs. & putting more hours on the motor...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 11, 2020)

Morning folks, though I would stroll in and say hi. Been hot here so i haven't wanted to do anything. Yard needs mowed but rain took care of that today.


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 11, 2020)

Puppy, if your lawn is like mine, it'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

brother boo i hope all goes well. let me know if anything i can do for you.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 11, 2020)

Enjoy your evening good people, Don't forget to double hit that shyt for Two Toke Tuesday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello all, I have AC in the Truck Yeah baby.....................





Darn thing needed a second can of refrig


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Boo....check in....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2020)

boo said:


> time for this old man to hit the sack, got a procedure on my back tomorrow around noon, no eating tonight...they don't wanna clean up my breakfast...they're burning the nerves off my lower spine...I'll be up and running tomorrow, got plenty of stuff needing done around here...


Good Luck , I would love to hear more about this and hope all works 
My back is so bad I too need to she the specialist


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Hey Misfits,,, my old butt just got home from work. Im real close to turning over this Burkes Outlet. Been a very busy day dealing with crews and a Building Inspector.


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2020)

geebus am I sore...they did the left side and did 4 vertibrae which means they entered my back with a huge gauge needle 44 times...no wonder I'm so sore...got home at 3pm and just awoke...sore and hung over from the knock out drugs that used...not a fun day...thanks for the concern folks, much appreciated...


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2020)

Rest easy tonight Boo.  Hopefully they have given you something to help you sleep. Wish I had some.....rest well.  Good night .


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 12, 2020)

Evening (morning...whatever) folks, hope all are well.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Morning brother Boo, feel better quickly my friend.. It's another Weedsday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## AladinSane (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope all are well and having a good day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hang in there burnie , my heart goes out to you brother 
have you ever used or tried NAC?

another day of war against Mother Nature 

i do not know what I’ve done to piss her off and if I did , I would repaint and thin no more


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Hang in there burnie , my heart goes out to you brother
> have you ever used or tried NAC?
> 
> another day of war against Mother Nature
> ...


Can I inquire what NAC is , Thank You


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

morning misfits.


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

boo said:


> geebus am I sore...they did the left side and did 4 vertibrae which means they entered my back with a huge gauge needle 44 times...no wonder I'm so sore...got home at 3pm and just awoke...sore and hung over from the knock out drugs that used...not a fun day...thanks for the concern folks, much appreciated...


brother glad your home, now heal up. if i ever get down that way i'll have to catch up with you and carty. not sure how close drift is to you.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 12, 2020)

Morning folks how is everyone? I hope good.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>




Maybe I could do it with a full-auto, drum belt-fed .22


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Can I inquire what NAC is , Thank You



some doctors that I know are using NAC as part of their regimen for covid patients


*Acetylcysteine*, also known as *N-acetylcysteine* (*NAC*), is a medication that is used to treat paracetamol (acetaminophen) overdose, and to loosen thick mucus in individuals with cystic fibrosis or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.[2] It can be taken intravenously, by mouth, or inhaled as a mist.[2] Some people use it as a dietary supplement.[6][7]

Common side effects include nausea and vomiting when taken by mouth.[2] The skin may occasionally become red and itchy with either form.[2] A non-immune type of anaphylaxismay also occur.[2] It appears to be safe in pregnancy.[2] For paracetamol overdose, it works by increasing the level of glutathione, an antioxidant that can neutralise the toxic breakdown products of paracetamol.[2] When inhaled, it acts as a mucolytic by decreasing the thickness of mucus.[8]

Acetylcysteine was initially patented in 1960 and came into medical use in 1968.[9][10] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.[11] It is available as a generic medication and is inexpensive.[12]


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 12, 2020)

Good morning, kind and gentle people. It's going to be a warm one today. I've got outside stuff to do but I don't feel like doing it. I keep telling myself that the white stuff is coming so I'd better get busy. So far, it's not working.

Stay healthy and stay high.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

Morning.  Trying to get the cobwebs cleared so I can figure out what to do with my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> some doctors that I know are using NAC as part of their regimen for covid patients
> 
> 
> *Acetylcysteine*, also known as *N-acetylcysteine* (*NAC*), is a medication that is used to treat paracetamol (acetaminophen) overdose, and to loosen thick mucus in individuals with cystic fibrosis or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.[2] It can be taken intravenously, by mouth, or inhaled as a mist.[2] Some people use it as a dietary supplement.[6][7]
> ...


Thank You


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Trying to get the cobwebs cleared so I can figure out what to do with my day.


Unfortunately that's one thing I don't have to worry about. My days are always laid out in front of me. At least for now


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

Well, I don't even know what day of the week it is......


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Pute it's Wednesday because my sprinklers went off this a.m. 
Trim gauge is installed and working. Tomorrow is fishing!
My brother giggy, I'm about an hour west and a little north of brother boo. Carty is on the other (E) side of the state.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Well, I don't even know what day of the week it is......


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Pute it's Wednesday because my sprinklers went off this a.m.
> Trim gauge is installed and working. Tomorrow is fishing!
> My brother giggy, I'm about an hour west and a little north of brother boo. Carty is on the other (E) side of the state.


lol we can kick carty to the curb.  the way he talked he wasn't that far away. had a good meeting at lodge last night, wish yall could have been there.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 12, 2020)

Enjoy your evening good people, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2020)

giggy said:


> brother glad your home, now heal up. if i ever get down that way i'll have to catch up with you and carty. not sure how close drift is to you.




carty is 2 hours east and drift is 1.5 hours north west...spent some quality time with drift today...got half way thru a joint and had to drive home...no fun anymore, must be gettin old...


----------



## stain (Aug 12, 2020)

Man am I HIGH :flyguy: Twisted up SB #6 burned about a 1/3... Not bad for a week cure. A nice sweet flavor on the lips. Another one that might be kept growing. We'll se, got 7 more SB's to try to find the one or two or....

Been building a diesel injector tester.(pop tester) To test old school mechanical injectors. Need one to see if this old army 5kw genny will live again. If I can get it running again. I might go full time on fixing them. 

Sour bubble #6


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry i haven't been around much Gang. Just been busy. Took me forever this morning to hide my toothbrush from Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2020)

It'll taste funny tomorrow morning.......


----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)

Big , I tried NAC for two months and never saw an improvement . Never thought of inhaling it.....may give that a go . Sometimes mucus gets so thick it`s dang near impossible to cough up .....and that bites BIG TIME !!!  Have had good luck microdosing feco tho` . Just a rice grain sized drop under the tongue morning and evening . Calms the throat and lungs loosening things up and makes airway open and easier to breathe . Thanks for askin` !
peace


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...just a flybye for a nightly snack...black cherries tonight...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 13, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I hope you're feeling better bro. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Thirstday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope everyone has a great day. Just laying here for a bit fore i have to get my butt up and get ready for work


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2020)

I've got a mated pair of curly-tailed lizards that live in and around my garage.

They are quite tame, and keep all bugs out of the garage.  The female is FAT (think we are gonna have a new crew of little horrors).

I feed them a special treat:  Ants that have the temerity to cross my driveway.  Sweep up a couple, and deposit them about a yard away from the cute-ugly beasties.

The both go into a kinda hyper-alert stance, run over and pounce on an ant.








Hey!  Gimme a break!  I'm livin' out in the fargin boonies, and there are more wild creatchy-poos around than neighbors.

Happiness is found in the bowels of a volcano.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I've got a mated pair of curly-tailed lizards that live in and around my garage.
> 
> They are quite tame, and keep all bugs out of the garage.  The female is FAT (think we are gonna have a new crew of little horrors).
> 
> ...


COOL, Morning all


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

morning misfits going to the sawbones this morn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning misfits going to the sawbones this morn.


Good Luck


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2020)

mornin misfits, heading to to the gym today, use 'em or lose 'em...looks to be an awesome day out there...


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning gang.  Another cool morning.  Supposed to get near 100f today!!!  I will be hiding from the heat.

Feeding day for the plants.  That will take a bite out of the morning.  I have a Diesel and a Key Lime Pie finishing next week.  Just in time I am out I both.

Better take the dog out while it is still cool.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

Morning boys. Hope everything works out good for all of you in your endeavors. Personally, I'm going to take it slow and easy today. I think I did a bit too much yesterday, and now I'm paying for it. A couple of tokes off the bubble pipe and some nice cold beer this afternoon should put the world right again.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 13, 2020)

I think i should hang out with you today. A few tokes and cold beer sounds real good.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Afternoon Misfits


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

I ordered some designer mask since we are apparently gonna be wearing the things for awhile now.  I thought I would add some personality to mine. I ordered 5, two for me and 3 for Mrs Pute.  Here is one of mine and gonna be a crowd favorite.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

burnie said:


> Big , I tried NAC for two months and never saw an improvement . Never thought of inhaling it.....may give that a go . Sometimes mucus gets so thick it`s dang near impossible to cough up .....and that bites BIG TIME !!!  Have had good luck microdosing feco tho` . Just a rice grain sized drop under the tongue morning and evening . Calms the throat and lungs loosening things up and makes airway open and easier to breathe . Thanks for askin` !
> peace



yep , NAC can be used in a nebulizer 


burnie said:


> Big , I tried NAC for two months and never saw an improvement . Never thought of inhaling it.....may give that a go . Sometimes mucus gets so thick it`s dang near impossible to cough up .....and that bites BIG TIME !!!  Have had good luck microdosing feco tho` . Just a rice grain sized drop under the tongue morning and evening . Calms the throat and lungs loosening things up and makes airway open and easier to breathe . Thanks for askin` !
> peace




whatever works is always the best eh!

have you ever heard of chest percussion therapy?
i wonder if it helps with copd?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> I ordered some designer mask since we are apparently gonna be wearing the things for awhile now.  I thought I would add some personality to mine. I ordered 5, two for me and 3 for Mrs Pute.  Here is one of mine and gonna be a crowd favorite.....



feck the masks , I wear one when I mow the lawn and that’s it.....oh yeah , and when I clean out the henhouse

no mask , no service is fine with me , I’ll spend my money somewhere else

conform , obey


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

hey Staind , you inspired me to give the girls a haircut











.


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

back from the sawbones. said i irritated the sciatic nerve, then they just had to use a needle on me. sent me home, so now i'm getting stoned.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

This will be My Seed package logo , Rabid Fido strain in the works LOL
What can I say  I have problems with my eyes when I smoke


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 13, 2020)

Have a great night stonerzzz. There is a bowl of frozen yogurt with my name on it. Strangely enough there is a different bowl also bearing my name.


----------



## stain (Aug 13, 2020)

@bigsur51 Don't be surprised that now you will use less BT to control the dam bud worms... I used 6 gallons last night. Checked today and found dead and dyeing worms. 

Tested SB #2 tonight... Man It's going to be hard to just pick a couple of them to keep. This one has a good bubblegum flavor and the sweetness on the pallet. Nice up n happy buzz :flyguy:


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, mornin all you misfits...


----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)

How ya` doin` boo ?
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Fryday .....


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning misfits hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2020)

stain said:


> @bigsur51 Don't be surprised that now you will use less BT to control the dam bud worms... I used 6 gallons last night. Checked today and found dead and dyeing worms.
> 
> Tested SB #2 tonight... Man It's going to be hard to just pick a couple of them to keep. This one has a good bubblegum flavor and the sweetness on the pallet. Nice up n happy buzz :flyguy:
> 
> ...




yes the haircut will definitely help control bugs!
im using a three part attack , Spinosad , Pyganic , and Azamax In rotation.
i just don’t like that these natural controls are not a good thing for the good bugs , like lady bugs.

yes good morning all you Cool Cats...

imfinlly got a hold of Brother Rosso and I plan on inviting him here for f no one objects.

hot mofo here and dry as popcorn f a r t s , it will take me over 200 gallons of water today just to feed the girls today and every third day with light watering in between

the ecsd x ogers is a monster , 10+ feet tall , hopefully they will yield big too

Bodhi’s snow leopard is just the opposite , short squatty bushes that are wider than they are tall which is about 4-5 feet tall and 8-10 feet around

heres a shot of some of the leopards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning Funny


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 14, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Bud porn from a previous grow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning Islanders. Bud porn from a previous grow.View attachment 263412


Nice and here I thought it was whip it out Friday LOL
Morning
As the Butcher said to the sweet lady buying the extra long pepperoni stick
"shall I wrap that or do you want to wear it home today"


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

morning misfits. aladin nice porn.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning, nice legs Aladin!  Nice bud as well...

Your plants are gorgeous Big, hopefully there isn't any help pollen n the air.

We have tomatoes running out our a --!  Mrs Pute is gonna fire up the dehydrator today and start making salsa tomorrow.  Rest of the garden is really coming on as well....harvest time here!  Lots of work.

Guess I better do my morning duty and take Zoie ( my dog) out.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning, nice legs Aladin!


And here I thought I was the only one that noticed! Mighty fine set of stems, Mr. Sane.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Nice Colo brother Aladin. What's up with those skinny legs. And by the way,,don't sleep on your stomach if you stay over at Putes.
Hope everybody has a great Friday.
Roster,,i had a friend that worked on his bikes in the Kitchen,closer to his fridge, and nope he wasn't married.


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2020)

Success on the diesel pop tester. One injector is toast and I think the other can be cleaned....

Do have a leak in one of my welds. No big deal to fix it.

Off to take pics of the plot and bunnies.

SB #4 on the test bench


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

@ Bubble....don't give away my secrets.  He would be just fine on his stomach........

Nothing going on in the grow today.  My Key Lime Pie is all but done.  Scoped her today and the trichs are a turning nicely.  Several have turned amber.  Gonna pull her tonight and put her in 48 hrs of darkness then harvest. Diesel is 3 days behind. 

Gotta go an cut the grass before the day gets to hot.  Later...


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2020)

pop tester






pic of 2 of 12 bunnies






plot






stinky mulch bin


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Love those huge plants. Very nice.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2020)

Those pictures absolutely amaze me.

You will all probably going to find this as hard to swallow as a Vaseline sandwich...

...But I have NEVER SEEN an actual marijuana plant.   I have seen sprouts (before the rabbits and peacocks ate them), but that is it.  Never a real honest-to-Agincourt plant.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Looking good Stain (d).  What do you do when it comes time to trim all of those trees.  You must have one he*l of a trimming crew standing by.  I wouldn't be able to sleep worrying about them getting to dry.  

I have to be honest with you Walt, I have never seen trees like that.  Indoor, at least mine never gets much over 4' tall.  By the time you ad a 12" pot lights and enough room above and below the lights I run out of room.


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

same here a 4' plant is more the my box can handle but you know i grow in old upright freezers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Nothing like mother nature. Im jealous of Stain.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 14, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Bunch of potheads.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 14, 2020)

Good evening Misfits...I should`ve been posting here but I` can`t log on most of the time...I feel your pain Bigsur as all I seem to do now is water....partner can only run the pomp and barely able to do that...cracked ribs most of the way up his left side and a broken finger to boot....Damn Suzuki 700 was only on it`s second year of use and the shock mount bolt woks it way loose...apparently they skipped on the locktite back in China!
Still waiting on a few late plants to flower and here`s one of them GSC x AA x Brzrkr....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Beautiful Reibsi!  I have the same problem on my old laptop.  Try re-booting your sgstem. It will help.


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2020)

@putembk They should flower in 3 phases Sourbubbles and grandad sk x sb's first. C99 and c99 x Nl's 2nd the then towering trainwrecks. Hope to have at least 5 people trimming. Blondie and I and the boys. Will just be taking the big buds off and the rest will be run through the bubble bags and budder pot.






These clones should be big buds on a stick...Easy trimming


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello hello hello,,is there anybody in there............Pink Floyd.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice work Stain.


----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)

And burnie has left the building . Night gang ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 15, 2020)

Nite burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning Misfits, it's Satyrday ......


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, still wandering the halls...hope you slept well...


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 15, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Time for some coffee.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Morning everybody!  Hope the sun is shining on you where ever you find yourself.

Having my second cup and watching the sun come up.  Another cool morning on its way to the mid 90's. Days are noticeably getting shorter.  Signs of fall are starting to show up.  My favorite time of year.

Hope the last of the starts I have going are showing roots!  There are always a few that are stubborn.  Guess I should go and check.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2020)

"May the wind at your back always be your own." <-- Irish blessing (with tongue in cheek)


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

Good morning misfits
dry as popcorn out here
takes about 200-300 gallons of water every other day around here
my water bill was over $100 bucks last month , normally $70

with no rain , no grass to grow

a few photos of the garden 







ecsd x ogers







a jalalabad star cross







Bodhi seeds snow leopard







more leopards







c99 genius pheno







Killer Joe


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Big, my water bill was $170 last month.  Most of that goes to water the lawn.  Every fricken day!  Absolutely NO help from mother nature....must work for the Gov't .....always on vacation.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 15, 2020)

A great good morning to my fellow shipwrecked Islanders. I didn't accomplish much yesterday and I'll probably accomplish even less today. Oh, well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> A great good morning to my fellow shipwrecked Islanders. I didn't accomplish much yesterday and I'll probably accomplish even less today. Oh, well.



keep up the good work!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Big, my water bill was $170 last month.  Most of that goes to water the lawn.  Every fricken day!  Absolutely NO help from mother nature....must work for the Gov't .....always on vacation.



oh he-ll , I won’t complain no more!...$119 is not to to bad then , and $30 of that is for sewer charges

gas bill was like $23 and elect was like $64 , all that ain’t to bad for utilities , trash pickup is only $16.50 a month

add in taxes , insurance , groceries and gas , a person still needs an income just to meet bare essential needs...

and I’m not even counting medical supplies , prescriptions , food , clothes , and beer!...

now if I was living in southern Chile , I could have house and grounds keepers and live by the beach on less that $1500 a month

i may do that next spring when I retire


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 15, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...Hot and dry here with a nice breeze blowing....trying to get my ass in gear here but my back is not in the mood....got some watering to do so I`m not looking forward to it....paying for water just doesn`t sit right with me but one can`t live without it....I have 4 Chemdawg x Tahoe males here and 4 females....I think I`m gonna dust one of the AA`s with one or more of these stinky males....Also made a Thin Mints x GG#4 x AA cross....only had the one seed germinate so I put him to work..
  The Mextiza  x UEL test plants look beautiful and I was told I would find a keeper in a 10 pack and I`ve found it and a few others....not sure what this strain is gonna be like in the end but it appears to be one hell of an outdoor strain....the stink coming from the Mextiza side is over powering the swamp!...and yes, there in swamp tubes....hope you all have a great day and enjoy your weekend....take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> oh he-ll , I won’t complain no more!...$119 is not to to bad then , and $30 of that is for sewer charges
> 
> gas bill was like $23 and elect was like $64 , all that ain’t to bad for utilities , trash pickup is only $16.50 a month
> 
> ...



You are lucky to live where you do Big.  

Electric bill last month $270    Annual homeowners ins $2700   Property tax $3400   I'm gonna stop there cause it is pissing my off.   I have been retried 11 years now....don't know where the $$ is coming from.....Guess I need reperations.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> You are lucky to live where you do Big.
> 
> Electric bill last month $270    Annual homeowners ins $2700   Property tax $3400   I'm gonna stop there cause it is pissing my off.   I have been retried 11 years now....don't know where the $$ is coming from.....Guess I need reperations.



reparations?.....get yer arse back to work will be our reparations....it’s our privilege Amigo...


work work work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning misfits
> dry as popcorn out here
> takes about 200-300 gallons of water every other day around here
> my water bill was over $100 bucks last month , normally $70
> ...


    KILLER JOE


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Just got home from work. Going to be firing up the RTUs monday. Already scheduled the Building Inspector and Fire Marshall where i can get my Finals and get my Ass outta there. Been there about 3 months. Going to take 3 weeks off.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

He is a Warlock of few words.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

He put a spell on me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Don't blame him for that truck that hit you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

But he was driving


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorry. Maybe he can help find you a good home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

I thought I may have


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

OK back on my head, that reactor isn;t going to build itself
Later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Sorry. Maybe he can help find you a good home.


He told me I need to get rid of the open sores and fleas before he even thinks about it.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 15, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Misfits. I think I might watch a little Red Sox - Yankees tonight, it might not be much of a game though. catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

rudie, I've known you forever it seems and I still can't understand how you can go to bed so early...lucky bastage, I have sleep demons...sleep well my friend...


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Big, my water bill was $170 last month.  Most of that goes to water the lawn.  Every fricken day!  Absolutely NO help from mother nature....must work for the Gov't .....always on vacation.


feel lucky pute, I just got my proposed tax bill for my home...even with my homestead exemption it's going up to almost 7K this year...granted, it's a small city I have here and it's regular dirt underfoot, not gold...sheesh...


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Walking away,  I could say something about taxes but I won't.  If I did this place would light up like a pin ball machine and best left alone.  No politics.  Darn it.

Pleas forgive me I'm stoned and it's Saturday night.....not looking for a fight.


----------



## stain (Aug 15, 2020)

Long and freaking HOT A$$ day. Don't want to be down wind of me ATM. Spent most of the day building a rabbit tiller. A rabbit tiller is a cage that can be slide across the ground. Works for chickens too. Pics on next pic run.. Had to have more room for all the rabbits Blondy has. @21 ATM more on the way...  Going to butcher 4 on Monday.

Off to the shower...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2020)

Water is one thing I have plenty of. Got a creek that crosses my property three times, and have well water for the house. Don't think I've drank city water in forty years or better, probably longer.
Summer's almost gone, boys. Got to go into over achiever mode to get all the crap done before the snow flies.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 16, 2020)

Good evening Misfits....It actually turned out to be a nice day here and for the first time in over a Month there was no humidity to factor in!...we need rain in a bad way here and if we don`t get some soon I will be in for some serious trouble....My property taxes are just under 1 K but I do live in the country....House insurance is under 1 k so I can live with that....back is aching and I swear I will not lift one pail of water tomorrow....besides that all`s well here and I hope the same id true in your world....take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...just a fly bye on the way to the bong...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning Misfits, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrillz and spillz, weed and speed! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2020)

Shake hands with the devil!
1/4 mile of death!

be there!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> A great good morning to my fellow shipwrecked Islanders. I didn't accomplish much yesterday and I'll probably accomplish even less today. Oh, well.



They say there's nothing you cannot do.  

Baloney.  I do nothing damn' near every day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2020)

boo said:


> rudie, I've known you forever it seems and I still can't understand how you can go to bed so early...lucky bastage, I have sleep demons...sleep well my friend...


Bro Boo -- Didja ever try that tincture?  Just a few drops in some water...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2020)

stain said:


> Long and freaking HOT A$$ day. Don't want to be down wind of me ATM. Spent most of the day building a rabbit tiller. A rabbit tiller is a cage that can be slide across the ground. Works for chickens too. Pics on next pic run.. Had to have more room for all the rabbits Blondy has. @21 ATM more on the way...  Going to butcher 4 on Monday.
> 
> Off to the shower...
> 
> ...


O Lord, where is the "green with envy" emoji?


----------



## stain (Aug 16, 2020)

@Unca Walt Yep they're big and beautiful but the stress that comes with their size.... OH and when it comes to trimming them up. I would rather hoe a 100 acres of cotton.

Up n out early to beat the heat. Cutting a big dead Oaktree down at the inlaws. It's rite next to the house... More stress added to the day. 

But first MOOOOORE coffee!

Looking up


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope everyone has a great day.
Stain i could sleep under those trees with a big smile on my face you lucky bastage.


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2020)

morning folks...I don't do mornings well, where's the coffee...


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)

morning misfits. i wish i could grow trees like that.


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)

morning brother boo.


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Bro Boo -- Didja ever try that tincture?  Just a few drops in some water...


hmmm, tincture walt...refresh my memory...musta slipped my mind or at least the space it used to occupy...

mornin brother giggy, I'm heading out to slay the back 40's pasture, the crows are kicking up a storm...gonna take the 59 el camino out for a spin today...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. Hope all are well and able to spend today stoned to the bone.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 16, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother giggy, I'm heading out to slay the back 40's pasture, the crows are kicking up a storm...gonna take the 59 el camino out for a spin today...



Stop by and we can go cruising later. I'll take my '49 Studebaker pickup.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 16, 2020)

Always jealous of the outdoor growers because of the size of their plants and the yield they get upon harvest. Hats off to them.


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2020)

boo said:


> hmmm, tincture walt...refresh my memory...musta slipped my mind or at least the space it used to occupy...
> 
> mornin brother giggy, I'm heading out to slay the back 40's pasture, the crows are kicking up a storm...gonna take the 59 el camino out for a spin today...


From the Destructions:

Has 190 proof alcohol -- take care.  @600 drops in a one oz bottle. About 2 mo. supply.  Take with anything BUT alcohol.

C&P:
"Begin dosing at 5-10 drops and increase dosage until you sleep peacefully and restfully through the night *without* any lingering feelings or grogginess."

Someone here is sure to know everything about the tincture.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 16, 2020)

Have a great night Misfits, it's time to smoke and eat something sweet ......


----------



## boo (Aug 16, 2020)

ya got me walt, what's in the alcohol that makes it work...are you sure it was you and I that discussed this remedy...Hmm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> From the Destructions:
> 
> Has 190 proof alcohol -- take care.  @600 drops in a one oz bottle. About 2 mo. supply.  Take with anything BUT alcohol.
> 
> ...


Walt
It depends on how much herb you add to the Everclear 190
My good friend has many ways to make it, The cold method is best .
The EC190 (alcohol) stripes the THC from decarbed bud, (bud has to be decarbed 1st)
You can reduce the liquid tincture down to the potency you want there by less alcohol to consume.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Decarbonization is the key to whatever you are going to make.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning Misfits, Moanday, Moanday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt
> It depends on how much herb you add to the Everclear 190
> My good friend has many ways to make it, The cold method is best .
> The EC190 (alcohol) stripes the THC from decarbed bud, (bud has to be decarbed 1st)
> You can reduce the liquid tincture down to the potency you want there by less alcohol to consume.



I know nuthin' more than whut I wuz told in the Instruction Sheet.  As usual.   It was gifted to me.

I never even heard of "decarbonization" until this morning. much less the "cold method". 

I retain the rank of absolute ignertz about all this stuff.

But the alcohol content is, naturally, just a tiny-teeny bit.  Like a coupla drops in a glass of juice or water.  Just don't light up your blunt while spilling the bottle.  Oh... and you must not drink alcohol before bedtime if you are taking the tincture.

Boo -- See if you can get someone to send you some.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I know nuthin' more than whut I wuz told in the Instruction Sheet.  As usual.   It was gifted to me.
> 
> I never even heard of "decarbonization" until this morning. much less the "cold method".
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Unca
 Makes a Nice Sleep Aid for sure, you need a good couchloc indica strain (mellow not speedy or uppy)
 it will be good as sleep aid, I have made some in the past where I would do a few drops  up to full dropper .
 Depends on weed used strength and how much the alcohol liquid has been evacporated off as to the number of drops needed. There are forumlas avail on how to figure the THC levels in final product (close to ).
 Need a real lab to test and be exact on the true numbers.
 I have not made any in quite some time, but now I should, I used all my Everclear 190 on making Coid killer sprays for Family.


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 17, 2020)

Good morning fellas

for Sir Walter of Unca

Basic Understanding of Decarboxylation of cannabis

i would change the temperature of the overnight to 225-230 degrees for 25-30 minutes , not one hour...




Understanding the science behind decarboxylation of cannabis


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning fellas
> 
> for Sir Walter of Unca
> 
> ...



@bigsur51
Having worked and made many tinctures the ideal Decarb temp is 240F for 40 mins warm oven using calabrated oven thermo (inside hang from rack





My friend has done yrs of study and many oaid lab tests with documented results on another sight.
He has an index of his project I can steer you to.
He has shown using the 240F for 40mins (for herb not hash ) is best for full conversion from THCA to THC.
(this is what happens during decarb) and THC is formed just as if done with heat in a burning joint or pipe.

But there are many methods to do so


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

@Unca Walt 

Read through its easy to do

*Green/Gold Dragon Recipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DECARBOXYLATION:

Bake 7g herbs @ 240F for 40 minutes. New data: If using seeded pot, cleaned weight should equal 7 grams.


FREEZE:
Place the decarbed 7g herbs in sealed Mason jar into the freezer for 24 hours.
Also place a pint of Everclear or other 190+ proof alcohol in freezer for 24 hours.
After 24 hours add 90ml/3fl oz to a Mason jar with herbals. Shake aggressively for 5 minutes.
Place back in freezer for 2 hours and then shake again for another 5 minutes.

1. Using a mesh coffee filter or cheesecloth, clean t-shirt, pantyhose or other fine weave, clean material, place in or line a funnel and pour the solution through it into a clean container and press using a silicone spatula or other utensil. Place the pressed plant material back into the jar for a rinse with fresh, cold alcohol. The jar of material does not have to go back into the freezer. After straining through the initial filter, set it aside until the 2nd run, the rinse, is complete.

2). The 2nd run can be done with no further waiting since it is only a rinse but my test studies have shown that you increase your potency by 25-30%. Using 3fl oz of fresh, freezing cold alcohol, pour it into the jar of material and shake for five minutes. Strain your material as well as possible then add the alcohol solution to the first run solution.

If you don't have a mesh coffee filter or a way to press it, place a square of cheesecloth or other material over your fresh container, being sure to allow enough on each side to fold over the ball. After you've strained the weed, you can dispose of the leftovers as you see fit. If you don't have a press, cut the cheesecloth large enough so that you can pull the corners together and use a wooden spoon handle to wrap them around and then twist. You don't have to squeeze like crazy because the alcohol drains well.

3. Place a paper coffee filter in a funnel or other setup. There are examples in the video and picture guides. Pour your solution into the filter until it's full. Keep filling it until it all filters through. You might have to move the filter around to find fresh spots in the filters. Those husks really gum it up but it's worth the time. You'll get a nice clear Green/Gold Dragon. Of course, you can always filter it again if you're a perfectionist.

REDUCE

 Now we're ready for the main event, concentrating the extraction by reduction of the alcohol.

1. Set up your double boiler configuration away from flame or other open heat sources. Use a fan for ventilation. If using an electric range, be sure your vent fan is on high. The more ventilation the better. While there won't be the concentration of vapors there would be for larger quantities, there's still enough to cause a flash fire if not careful.

2. Have the heat source for your double boilers at a level that causes a gentle boil in the water. If you're using a crockpot where the water may not boil, just put it as high as you can. If you use an electric rice cooker that only has one temperature, just keep an eye on it so it doesn't go beyond the desired level. If you don't have a double boiler set up, air evaporation will work, just slower

* If at all possible, your upper chamber(bowl) of the double bowler should fit snuggly in the lower portion a few inches above the water line. This is to prevent loss of steam and therefore water. If it's a loose fit, keep an eye on the water level and add more as needed.

3. Measure your combined haul from both runs. If you don't have a measuring device, you can mark a spot halfway down your jar and use that as your guide. As your tincture reduces, you can keep track of the level easier.

4. Add your dilute GD to the upper chamber/water bath and reduce it by half of the recovered volume. Up to 1/2 ounce will be lost with each run due to absorption and loss. Alcohol boils at a much lower temperature than water and thus will not damage the thc. Depending on your heat source, your solution may bubble a little bit, a rolling boil, or just swirls. What you want at minimum are the swirls. That shows there is action.

5. Finally, this recipe is designed to give you approximately 3 fluid ounces of concentrated Green/Gold Dragon tincture. So for the last step, reduce your solution by half, or down to your goal volume, which should be about 3 fl.oz for this size batch for beginners and bottle it. It is now officially ready to sample. There is a reduction guide for potency level a little further along.

And there you have it. I've tried to make the actual steps as simple yet concise as possible. And as stated previously, this recipe is pretty much designed for the novice, the beginner. It does not require a lot of marijuana that could be lost, anything is possible so it could happen. I don't advocate making this or any other cannabis product for the first time with your emergency stash. You don't have to have expensive pot or even buds. I want everyone to be comfortable within themselves with trying this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @bigsur51
> Having worked and made many tinctures the ideal Decarb temp is 240F for 40 mins warm oven using calabrated oven thermo (inside hang from rack
> 
> 
> ...



your friend wouldn’t happen to be Grayfox would it?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 17, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Boo you can make a Tincher in your Magic Butter Machine. Being sober over 30 years I don't ingest Alcohol in any way shape or form...


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 17, 2020)

Roster, why couldn't I put the concoction in my converted pressure cooker still and reclaim some of the alcohol rather than losing it to the wind?


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2020)

Morning.  Hope everybody's day is off to a good start!  Sitting on my deck drinking java and watching the golfers come by.  Nice and peaceful.  

Harvesting a Key Lime Pie first thing then a trip to the grow store for a ba!e of sunshine and a bag of perlite.

Guess I better go and feed the birds and critters before going down to the grow.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 17, 2020)

Oops! I forgot my manners. Good morning kind and gentle people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Roster, why couldn't I put the concoction in my converted pressure cooker still and reclaim some of the alcohol rather than losing it to the wind?


You could if you mod the PCooker into a recovery still, little more involved 
The pressure cooker would also give off water and end up with watery booze.
There are contrations out there that do exactly what you said
The Sorce is one of them. I believe The magic butter maker can do a few things too
Never played with one Yet..








						Making Cannabis Extract at Home with the Source Turbo
					

A new machine helps you make cannabis extract at home—without blowing yourself up.




					www.portlandmercury.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh small 1gal to 3gal stills are avail on ebay under 200 US


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> your friend wouldn’t happen to be Grayfox would it?


No But I know him
My friend is P Sam   PsychedelicSam all credit for that publish is his


----------



## boo (Aug 17, 2020)

afternoon folks, ust getting home from the gym feels great to be able to use all my body parts for a change...time to press a pannini for lunch and then it's chore time...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 17, 2020)

Good stuff , good coffee , good weed

we have been making oleoresin using the QWET way a la Graywolfs recipe 

we are in the market now for a recovery system for our Everclear and I think we are getting close

the Source looked good but to small and the bigger one was to expensive 

we pay $45 for 750 ml 

750 does about 4 ounces and yields vary between 10 and 20%

so our end product , oleoresin , is pretty cheap per gram , we make oral oil , salve , and topicals ointments out of it too

oir favorite way is dabs with a nectar collector or glass straws


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 17, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz. Ice cream beckons .....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz. Ice cream beckons .....


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 17, 2020)

What up misfits or should i call y'all potheads? Seeing nice buds and big plants, looking good on both parts. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, brother giggy...peant butter on ritz cracker for the munchies...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 18, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt .....


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 18, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

morning brother boo, rudie, brother drifting and the rest of you misfits.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

Morning folks hope y'all have a great day. Busy one for me, gotta mow grass.


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

I will be cutting grass as well puppy.  Gonna be fun....one of the hottest days of the year.  Should be doing it right now while it is still cool but coffee comes first.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 18, 2020)

Good morning, Islanders. No mowing for me for a few days, thank Buddha. I'm not sure what my day will involve, but I'd bet there's a lot of goofing off to be done.


----------



## stain (Aug 18, 2020)

Been non stop for the past few days. From tree cutting and splitting the logs. To mowing and cage building and on and on. Never a boring day here among the oaktrees….

Back to manning the log splitter.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2020)

Torched a lot of papers that had too much info on 'em to just toss in the trash. Shoulda just dug a hole and buried 'em, but the OH is paranoid about stuff like that. I always said that if someone stole my identity, they'd give it right back.
Good seeing friendly faces on this site again.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 18, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Misfits, time to smoke dope and punish my guitar.....


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 18, 2020)

Good evening everyone...It`s 22 degrees here with a chance of rain,...which I`ve been waiting for but so far not even a drop....plants are budding all over the place and so far so good...I did het stung by 5 hornets this afternoon...3 on the arm and 2 on my wrist...never seen it coming and they chased me out of there....home for the evening then back at it tomorrow....Hope you all had a great day and enjoy your evening....take care n stay safe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 19, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, good morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday .....


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie , mornin` Boo
Night Rudie , night Boo 
Night all !
peace


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

morning everybody happy hump day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

mornin fellas, the alarm was particularly brutal this morning...coffee is on so anyone wanting a cup, just grab a mug and help yourself...if I get out of the shower and there's none left all hell is gonna break loose...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin fellas, the alarm was particularly brutal this morning...coffee is on so anyone wanting a cup, just grab a mug and help yourself...if I get out of the shower and there's none left all **** is gonna break loose...


This ain't the month to shower.


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

You are right walt.....boo isn't scheduled to shower until next month.....you have some explaining to do boo!


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 19, 2020)

Good morning my gang of misfits. Looks like it's going to be another beautiful day. I fed the outside critters this morning and noticed a chill in the air. It's hard to believe that, in the hottest month of summer, it was only 54 degrees. I think Al Gore might have made a miscalculation.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Time to work on the boat. BBLater...


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

gee guys, I spent the day up in the swamps of the nature coast so I thought I was entitled to 1 additional shower...my RO system seems to have taken a sh*t so I'm off a little later to buy a new one...saw an old friend from the onset of OG, 20 years we've been buddies and yesterday I had a face to face, really nice to see an old online buddy...came home with a dozen flavors of clones...I got online in 99 and found OG...my life changed forever once I logged on...we walked a hundred acre garden... y'all enjoy the day, I've got a date with a bunch of ladies...


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Will be in the grow first thing and getting my new hearing aids today.....what?  Huh?

Another day in the mid 90's.  Hot weather usually breaks here by mid August but not this year.....nothing but more 90's in the long range forecast .......

Time for breakfast!


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 19, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone....It`s sunny and 22 degrees Celsius here with no humidex reading so that`s a bonus...It`s really hard to get early strains to finish here in August because of the high humidity....way to much water in the air and they just don`t look happy....everything else looks on target except for a few stragglers....Afgooey x Chocolate Trip x AA light dep are on day 50 and swelling up really nice....heading out for a few hours so I do hope that your all enjyting your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 19, 2020)

boo said:


> gee guys, I spent the day up in the swamps of the nature coast so I thought I was entitled to 1 additional shower...my RO system seems to have taken a sh*t so I'm off a little later to buy a new one...saw an old friend from the onset of OG, 20 years we've been buddies and yesterday I had a face to face, really nice to see an old online buddy...came home with a dozen flavors of clones...I got online in 99 and found OG...my life changed forever once I logged on...we walked a hundred acre garden... y'all enjoy the day, I've got a date with a bunch of ladies...



that is my kind of walking in nature - can I just setup my tent and campfire there?!?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 19, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!  Brother boo 100 acre up in the Nature Coast? He must have BIG brass balls! What cut's did you come home with???


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Aug 19, 2020)

Enjoy the night Misfits, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

Evening folks kicked back burning a joint, watching josh gates on the tube. Thinking about that peach cobbler the daughter made.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all!  Brother boo 100 acre up in the Nature Coast? He must have BIG brass balls! What cut's did you come home with???


brother, if I told you how big my buddies balls are you'd not believe me...it was a first for a few things for me...got us some goat and monkey genetics, XO's  new company...got sugar tits, southern charm, hash plant, swamp berry, and parole violation...got the new RO system and it pumping water just fine, 100gpd...since changing my water and nutes the flowering girls are looking far better but the damage was done, greasy buds but but ugly...the finger leaves browned out into the bud...clones are alive which is new to me as I believe my mojo was misplaced over a year ago...been a long day, gonna shower and hit the sack...y'all enjoy the evening...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 19, 2020)

Evenin' peoples. Back 'round once gain to say high. Getting ready to start doin' some chopping...


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2020)

that's an awesome specimen to be trimming, what do you call her...


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

Fine looking plant MG.  Gonna be some good smoke and a nice yield.  Good job.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, good morning brother Boo. It's another Thirstday ....


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...raisins and almonds again...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all were well during my absence. I have not been able to log on here lately, never had trouble before. Got a few pages of reading to catch up on, so that's the morning business for me.


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

morning peoples, thunder storms in the forecast today. mg that is one fine bud.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Will be in the grow first thing and getting my new hearing aids today.....what?  Huh?
> 
> Another day in the mid 90's.  Hot weather usually breaks here by mid August but not this year.....nothing but more 90's in the long range forecast .......
> 
> Time for breakfast!



I gotta admit to being in misery.  My hearing was donated to Uncle Sam way back in The Olden Days.

So they gave me top-o-the-line hearing aids.  But right now I have zerio in that department.

They just... went dull.  Only way to describe it.  They are susposed to help me with high frequencies... and they both quit at the same time.

So I sent them off to the VA (AKA: Black Hole of Denver). 

Misery.  If any of you "normal" folks want to know what it is like, here is a very practical and not exaggerated way you can hear for yourself what explosion deafness is like:

Hold a pillow on each ear.

Yes, you can still hear someone talking... and if you are not too bad at lip-reading, you can follow what folks are saying.   Mostly.

But... TV, radio, people talking from more than ten feet away... forget it.  Nada.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Evenin' peoples. Back 'round once gain to say high. Getting ready to start doin' some chopping...
> 
> View attachment 263583


Jealousy.  Envy.  Some serious drool.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 20, 2020)

Good morning gentlemen (no ladies seem to frequent the Island anymore). MG, that's one beautiful bud you've got there. I think I'm going to go through my stash and turn it all into oil so I've got a reason to start some plants this winter. I like to get them nice and bushy inside and then put them in the dirt outside in the spring. It makes for some giant beast plants. I'm no where near the growers that you guys are, but the last time I did it, I wound up with four monsters that yielded 4.4 pounds of some fanny kicking weed, and several ounces of sweet tasting hashish. It's the reason I haven't bothered with a grow in four years. It's kind of hard for one person to smoke up that much weed alone.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

Morning.  How do you keep everything fresh that long WR?  After about 6 months everything in jars seems to loose taste and smell.  I rarely have anything around longer than 3months anyway so it doesn't really matter to me.

My new hearing aids are working great!  Last ones were on their last leg.  I have gotten to be pretty good at lip reading recently.  Can't see your mouth on here though............

I have a Diesel coming down today.  Morning will be spent with scissors in hand!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning gentlemen (no ladies seem to frequent the Island anymore). MG, that's one beautiful bud you've got there. I think I'm going to go through my stash and turn it all into oil so I've got a reason to start some plants this winter. I like to get them nice and bushy inside and then put them in the dirt outside in the spring. It makes for some giant beast plants. I'm no where near the growers that you guys are, but the last time I did it, I wound up with four monsters that yielded 4.4 pounds of some fanny kicking weed, and several ounces of sweet tasting hashish. It's the reason I haven't bothered with a grow in four years. It's kind of hard for one person to smoke up that much weed alone.


Four-point-four POUNDS of weed?  SEVERAL OUNCES of hash?

O my dear lord.

I can grow coconut trees.  All I do is pick up coconuts as they drop from my trees and throw them in the woods.  The woods are full of sprouted coconuts.

Would that I could trade my coconut ability with my INability to grow weed.  It'd be like swapping bowling and golf scores.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2020)

AHA!  I have good story:  There's an old guy down here in the tropics who is famous for being able to smash a golf ball flat with his johnson.

Went to see him after several years to see if he was still doing it.

*He:* "Nah.  I'm just gittin' too damn' old to do that anymore..."

*Me:* "Oh, sorry, well...

*He:* "...my eyesight is shot, so now I use coconuts."


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2020)

good morning kind people, heading off to the gym this morning and then repotting some very nice plants...I believe my mojo has returned,,,I'll know one way or the other when I get back...y'all be safe


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 20, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...It`s sunny and 21 degrees Celsius here with 40 % humidity, ..this is much better then sweating like a pig!...the pollen was flying last night and we now have ( Chemdawg x Tahoe ) x AA and ( Thin Mints x GG #4 ) x AA....Enjoy your trip to the Gym Boo and go easy as your not the young Buck that you once were. Heading out for the afternoon so I`ll chat with youmisfits later on this afternoon....enjoy your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

Beautiful plant MG....here is what I did today.  Diesel 9 wks today and she is now hanging for about a week so I can do a dry trim on her.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks guys, appreciate the kind words.



boo said:


> that's an awesome specimen to be trimming, what do you call her...


That is Mint Chip Gelato from Cotton Mouth Genetics (aka CMG Trading Cards). Some of the most consistent, easy to grow, easy to clone weed I've grown from seed in a long time, maybe ever. I highly recommend these guys based on what I've seen from this stuff. Can't say enough good things about it. Of course, I haven't smoked any yet but, that's about to change, I have a couple sample buds ready to go. I have one other strain from them that I intend to try soon, we'll see if they really have it together as well as it would appear.   

Same stuff, different plant.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 20, 2020)

I hate how small the pictures post on here, it takes away some of the detail.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 20, 2020)

Beautiful bud MG. Enjoy the night misfits, I've got a brand new carton of ice cream to murderlate......


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2020)

don't choke on a bone rudie...went to workout today, an hour drive each way...walked in to see my trainer looking at me strange...my session is for tomorrow...


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

^^^^old age brain fart


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 20, 2020)

Evening folks. We have brain farts all the time, just ask my wife. Went to the kitchen she asked for a glass of tea. When i came back i had a bowl of ice cream. Handed it to her and she says. What no syrup?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 21, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, good morning brother Boo, it's another Fryday ........


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 21, 2020)

Good morning Misfits and how are we today ? Fine and dandy, I hope. Starting the day with ground fresh 100% Columbian beans, best coffee going.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Evening folks. We have brain farts all the time, just ask my wife. Went to the kitchen she asked for a glass of tea. When i came back i had a bowl of ice cream. Handed it to her and she says. What no syrup?



Old farts around here are beginning to sound like the three hard-of-hearing Brits as a train they were on pulled into a station:

_"I say, is the Wembley?"

"No, it's Thursday."

"I am too, let's get off and get a drink!"_


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Good Morning Islanders. Hope everyone has a great Friday. Monday i will be handing the keys and COs over to the store Manager and im done. Yay.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Old farts around here are beginning to sound like the three hard-of-hearing Brits as a train they were on pulled into a station:
> 
> _"I say, is the Wembley?"
> 
> ...


*This way to the Chatsworth express........*


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Howdy misfits......happy fried day!!!


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

morning everybody, happy fry-day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh boy.  Just got down from my roof.  My gutters became full of pine needles due to two back-to-back summerstorms.

The Fun Part:  

Put up my 10' step ladder and started scooping.  Right off, I noticed something not visibobble from the ground:  A fargin LOGJAM of pine needles.

Out. Of. Reach.

So I reached.  And the ladder went.  Somehow, I did a mid-air leap, and landed on my bare knees on the shingles. 

_Juuust_ managed to not fall over backwards.  I think I may have peed a bit.

Anyway, after scooching around to an upside-down position, I got the pocket cleared.  

And found out gravity had increased five-fold. Took five full minutes of struggling to get turned around (with my darling redhead giving endless instructions).

A note here... I've lived a sorta rough life:  My left leg does not bend enough for me to be able to ride a bicycle.  My left shoulder is made of teflon and titanium.  My left arm does not go all the way open-straight.

On the other side, my right shoulder has gone the torn rotator cuff route.  My right scapula was re-arranged.  My right knee has had two operations to remove the busted crap inside.  And I broke my hip and neck.

[Switching to Johnny Dangerously's mother]_ "Other than that, *in the pink!*_[/mama]

So that is how I was kinda stuck.  I'd call on some part of me to move, and it would say, _"Are you freakin' kidding me?"_ and refuse.

Finally got down.  All out of puffin' and pantin' -- I was down to wheezes.

Drag the ladder back inna garage (carefully stepping around the wild peacock sitting in the middle) and notice that my water heater has pooped the bed. 

They'll be here in an hour or so.  @$1200 they say.

(*sigh*)

_"LIfe, she ees joost a bowl of pinto beans." <-- _Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher tole me that.

He also said, _"I theenk... therefore I yam.  I theenk."_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh boy.  Just got down from my roof.  My gutters became full of pine needles due to two back-to-back summerstorms.
> 
> The Fun Part:
> 
> ...


You Got Lucky




Glad you are OK, I know all about falling off roofs


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 21, 2020)

Pute, the stuff I put in jars did lose it's flavor after about a year of being stored in the cupboard in the basement in a cool, dark environment. The stuff I triple bagged and put in the freezer is still just like the day I put it in.

Walt, the plants I put out were gals I'd been cutting clones off of for many months. I sold most of them to med card holders through a local wellness center. Bushy little gals, probably five foot tall and five foot around. I put them out after the last freeze in the spring. My fenced in grow area is 8x20, and there wasn't much walk room by fall. The plants had so many heavy buds that I had to tie most of the branches up to the top or they'd break under their own weight. It was the best outdoor crop I'd ever had.
I'll never grow that much again at one time. I like a little variety, so it'll be three or four different flavors, which will give me at least a year's worth of smoke, probably more.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 21, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone....It`s raining and 19 degrees Celsius and I hope that it rains all day as I just had one water hole completely dry up...been using it for over a decade and this is the first time I`ve seen it empty....there is water about 800 feet away so if this rain doesn`t help I`ll be going that route....heading up the Mountain for the afternoon so I do hope that your all enjoying your day....take care n stay safe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2020)

Regarding the roof-scapade:  80 years old is lookin' me right inna eye.  Just a few weeks to go...

Ole Roster the Cog's got a point -- I am not as bouncy as I useta be.  If I was a car tire, I'd have enough wear that the _air_ would show through in different places.

I am not afraid to die... but I just don't want to be there when it happens.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Regarding the roof-scapade:  80 years old is lookin' me right inna eye.  Just a few weeks to go...
> 
> Ole Roster the Cog's got a point -- I am not as bouncy as I useta be.  If I was a car tire, I'd have enough wear that the _air_ would show through in different places.
> 
> I am not afraid to die... but I just don't want to be there when it happens.



WALT, IN CASE SOMEBODY HASN'T ALREADY TOLD YOU.......STAY OFF THE FRICKEN ROOF!!!   I still get up there but I shouldn't.  Fact is we don't have the balance we used to and things break much easier.  If you broke a hip it isn't gonna be a pleasant recovery.  

Our problem is the mind still thinks we are 10 feet tall and bullet proof.   Unfortunately.....we aren't!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2020)

Ya sound like my wifelet.

LATE EDIT ADD:  MySonTheDoctor says, _"Daddy, if you didn't throw your body at absolutely everything, there would be more left of it."_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

For Unca


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

What was he thinking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Did I tell ya have a torn my achilles tendon slipping up my roof while putting up decorations


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

When we had gutters put on our home we had them put on gutter guards. I've had both hips replaced and the saw bones FORBID  me from going up a ladder. He still ain't real happy with me still riding our Greezer Glide...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 21, 2020)

Have a good night peoples, it's time to watch golf and eat some ice cream.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2020)

Practicing for Saturday


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2020)

go figure, I cleaned my gutters as well today, damn things were clogged with some black decomposing slime that gets everywhere...got it done and rinsed off the landscaping...upsized 10 girls today, got new gear to push upwards...I'm really stoked to have so much goat and monkey gear, looking forward to finally seeing a good crop this year...


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 21, 2020)

Well it rained for about 30 minutes and that was that...stayed overcast for awhile then the Sun made an appearance...there`s still calling for a chance of showers over night...I .went and picked up the extra hose as I know I`ll need it sooner or later and I ran over a rabbit with the quad and although I did try to avoid him he zigged when he most likely should have zagged!



....And here`s a pic of the  ( Afghan Kush x Strawberry Diesel ) x AA loving all this August Sun....I`m stoked to see her doing so well as I went with a pile of these....hope you all had a great day and enjoy your evening...take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2020)

ribs, that bunny is dutch's favorite meal, at least they were when he could catch them...


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 21, 2020)

That sounds the plan Pute and good night to one and all....who am I kidding, I`ll be up at Sunrise sitting in my rocking chair hitting the Vape pen in hopes off getting just a few more hours of sleep, loll...take care n stay safe.


----------



## przcvctm (Aug 22, 2020)

Passes Virtual Joint


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's another Satyrday .......


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Morning gang. Gotta go in to work for a little bit this morning around 10. Taking my Wife with me and going to have Lunch at a cool little place in Canton Texas. Turning keys to building over to Manager Monday at 10am. Then im taking a couple weeks off. My old butt needs it.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 22, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and how is the day dawning for you ? A hot, sunny weekend is brewing here. Highs around 90. May not be that hot where you are at, but where I'm at, it's a hot one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hola


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

Morning misfits ..... Cool 52f at sun up. Hint of fall in the air.....lots of smoke from the fires as well.  Same as Aladin, 90's later today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2020)

I can grow one other edible thing here at the Chateau.  It just sorta volunteered on me, and now I have it several locations.  It is called "deliciosa monster".

It is a humongous fern-like thing.  And it sprouts ears of "corn".  About the same size as corn cobs.  But when ripe, the little green hexagons can be picked off easily.

What is left now really looks like an ear of corn.  Ya eat it the same way, but no cooking.  But the kernels taste like pineapple dipped in honey.


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

mornin folks...I was told at the gym I'd be sore today, that's funny...sore isn't close to how my back feels...did a lot of repotting last night...shoulda stayed in...


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2020)

morning brother boo, and everybody else. had to give em a half day and only one hour to go.  gotta do something special for the ol lady, as of monday she will be married to me for 36 years, glad i found someone who could put up with me but she does have a big stick. yall have a great day.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 22, 2020)

Good afternoon misfits...It`s sunny and 22 degrees Celsius here...didn`t sleep well last night but that`s normal....Congrats on the 36 years of marital bliss giggy. the Candy Stash and theFire99 x Exodus cheese are finally flowering but I don`t think they will have enough time to finish properly up here....heading out for the afternoon so I do hope that your all enjoying your day....take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

spent the day out in the grow, have had nothing but demons in there for the last year...I finally got it sorted out a week ago and today it's evident by looking at the new growth...I've got some great gear growing this run, was gifted rooted clones and beans, lossa beans...superior genetics from goat and monkey and a buddy of mine gifted me a flower packed with seeds...I've got 4 plants in flower that were hurt by my water, all the leaves began browning hard at 6 weeks...drug them out of the tent and stripped the leaves and underneath the mess I discovered hundreds of nice dank buds...seems the buds did fine but the leaves didn't...and here I was ready to toss 'em into the burn pile like the last few dozen plants...been a rough year...


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

Boo, hopefully the water issues you had have solved your problems.  Sounds like you got some good genetics going.  Glad to see your back in the saddle doing what you love.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 22, 2020)

Good afternoon peoples, it's time to be a couch potato with a bong. I'll catch you all in the moaning.


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2020)

leaves are all nice and green, not a brown spot in any of the tents...changed from the nutes I've used for 20 years this week...I believe it's called emerald harvest, comes in a green bottle, all 8 of them...each week gets a specific dose which is going to drive me crazy but if what I see in a few days is any indicator of what's to come I'm down with it...


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Boo , was it you that just put in a new RO system ? 
peace


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2020)

it sure was burnie, it works great...
mornin brothers rudie and giggy...raisins and salt and vinegar almonds...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning people, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

Had a wild piggy walk across my lawn this morning.

It was still full dark (5:00 AM), and I was going out to get the paper using my tactical flashlight.  As I was walking down the driveway, I saw a glint of reflected light right in the middle of the lawn.

It was his/her eyes.  I lit it up like a searchlight, and it trotted off into the woods. 

Dang.  But, like, who brings a .44 Magnum to go get the paper... not me, so I missed out on about 50# of fresh pork.  All I could do was watch it exit stage left...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Dang Brother,,you could have truly Brought Home The Bacon better start carrying to the mailbox. 
Man that freaking Gods Gift i smoked last night knocked my butt out. I was watching TV with my Wife,,and then i woke up not watching TV with my Wife.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

Good Sunday, Funday morning on the Island of Misfits. Get up, get out and enjoy it, times a wastin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Dang Brother,,you could have truly Brought Home The Bacon better start carrying to the mailbox.
> Man that freaking Gods Gift i smoked last night knocked my butt out. I was watching TV with my Wife,,and then i woke up not watching TV with my Wife.



It occurs to me to pass on this anecdote:  

There was actually a time when my beautiful Scottish witch went out to the mailbox while carrying her 5-shot .357mag pistol in hand.

Seems there was a 600-pound Bengal tiger loose in the neighborhood.

TINS.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Unca I'd sling a 30 caliber carbine over my shoulder for the feral pigs(4 legged variety) . I have seen what they can do to a Pinto(car) when pissed off. That was in the swamps of Louisiana...


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

Morning ...... So I first thing we are talking about pigs!!!????  I guess that is as good as anything to talk about......


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Unca I'd sling a 30 caliber carbine over my shoulder for the feral pigs(4 legged variety) . I have seen what they can do to a Pinto(car) when pissed off. That was in the swamps of Louisiana...


Well... now I am just gonna haveta tell of an adventure starring Your Humble Obdn't &c.

First off... this is the oink.  My gored arm and finger are behind him in this pic, and the knife at my hip is the one in the story...







*The Hawgfight At High Noon*
*© Walt C. Snedeker*


And now... for the hawg hunt story that very nearly din' git writ..

                    This one wuz dang close!

                    Ole Hatchet-Puss Charlie an' Your Humble Obdn't &tc were up in the Low Country of South Carolina.  Low Country is real-estate talk fer swamp. Right near the ocean. Even the creeks have tides, and they are fresh water. TINS

                    We were on an ole railroad bed from the Civil War era. There were no tracks or nuthin', but it was a straight-as-a-string berm wide enough for a dirt road that went right through the swamp

                    Charlie dropped me off (I had a folding chair and my honkin' huge black powder rifle -- it is .58 cal and shoots 555 grain bullets). Note that a 30.06 shoots _150_ grain bullets, folks.

                    This is a BIG gun. Hawg gun.

                    So I sits there on my foldin' chair inna 100 degree sunshine (the onliest way to find shade would be to lift yer foot an look under it).  Been there about 30 minutes, when I saw a deer about 200 feet away, munching on the grass in the middle of the railroad dirt road thingy. It was NOT deer season.

                    Bored, I figgered I'd go a-sneakin' to see how close I could get. Now, the funny part is, there ain't no cover on toppa an ole railroad track, as you might imagine.  And as far as you could see, there was a big ditch on either side of the berm, full of black, icky water. Can't you just picture the pore bastids a hunnerd and fifty years ago in the blazin' sun, diggin' that by hand? YIKES.

                    Waal, Pilgrims... Ah got about 75 feet away, and I noticed that on the far side of the deer, there were two big oinks.

                    So I keeps on a-sneakin', trying to get a shot (damn' deer wuz inna way). Finally, the deer noticed this haggard-lookin' sweaty thing a-sneakin', takes a good look...

                    ...and bolts away, right over the top of the oinks.  Oh dear.  The oinks run offa the berm and into the thick swamp.  So I sits right down there amongst the chiggers and waits.

                    For a half-hour. That is all my patience is good for to do anything.  I creaks up to a standin' and creakin' position, and turns around to go back to my chair.

                    AW JEEZ!!

                    Right there  _by my chair_, is a big, BIG oink!  He had circled around me inna jungle, and came up right where I had been a-sittin' and a-sweatin'!  He goes all stiff, lookin' at me... and I kin see he is about to do a Jesse Owens.  So I brings up my cannon, and cuts loose with a wing shot.  Damn' thing knocked me on my arse as usual, but I see Porky go down, squealin'.  YAY!

                    Then he gits up a-runnin'.  BOO!

                    I throw down my gun (black powder, d'ysee, no good fer two shots) and start runnin' after the hawg.  It had tumbled down offa the berm, run through the black water, and was climbing (somewhat awkwardly) the slope on the other side.

                    So, with the knife that The Fabled PC had given me fer Christmas in my hand, I went chargin' after him through the icky.  I could see that I'd hit him inna head, but the bullet had bounced off (he turned to look as I fired), traveled under his hide, and broke his front leg.  Reached out and grabbed his hind leg.

                    BAD MOVE!!!!!!!

                    REALLY bad move.  I am serial, here.

                    That damn' hawg spun totally around in a tenth of a second and charged.  He hit me inna chest (remember: I wuz down a steep slope from him). Down goes Unca Waltie, sliding into the stank until my head went under the black water.  Drank some.   _*Peeyoo!* _.  That sucks, so I heaved my head up, and there was the oink... standing on my chest, one inch from my face, and  _greatly annoyed! _

                    With my left hand, I grabbed his ear, with my right, I made a slash with my skinnin' knife.  Made a six-inch gash across his forehead, and he didn't even bleed.  Dang.  Tried again, and made him bleed from a five inch cut to his jowl. About this time, he nailed me inna left forearm with his tusk. Twice.  Owdang, Ow!!

                    I could see he wuz gonna do fer me, so I stabbed with the knife right into the bullethole in his head.  He squealed and took off... with my knife.  I wuz a dead man if'n I lost that sucker, so... I spun my legs around and down, and got up outa the yukky black goo.  My expensive varilux glasses were somewhere in the water... screw it -- after Porky!!

                    (An aside here:  Yeah, I know... stoopit. And crazy.)

                    Chargin' up the slope after piggy with my knife, I caught up with him inna thick brambles (ow oo dang ow oo).  He turned and charged.  I only have one good leg (my left knee is completely homemade and sets off airport alarms).  But I stood on the bad leg and timed my kick with t’other one.  Got him right onna knife.  We both went down, with my left leg under his neck, my left arm around his head (that's when he nearly took my left hand ring finger off with his razor tusk), and my right leg over his back.

                    I grabbed my knife outa the skull, and began whackin' everything that looked like Porky.  After several minutes, to quote that guy from "_Romancing The Stone_", he "just died in my arms".

                    I lay there pantin', well,  actually wheezin'... I wuz completely outa pants.  I was totally covered in guts and blood -- both mine  _and_ Porky's.  I had two large holes in my forearm, and my ring finger was sliced half off. Porky, meanwhile had donated at least a fair half-gallon of gore onto me. TINS.

                    Charlie, who'd heard the ruckus from 200 yards away comes runnin' up... he takes one look and says:

                    "Jesus, Walt!! You look like something from "Apocalypse Now" -- Don't get in my truck!!!"

                    Ya gotta appreciate a guy like that.

                    On the good side, he found my glasses.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

What a story......I gotta go trim


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

That got published in some magazine with me on the cover (artist's conception).  Can't find the dang pic.

But here is me from another day and a lesser sized oink:


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 23, 2020)

Unca Walt, you are one lucky man, great story bro.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

HAH!! Found it.  Note how the artist doesn't know what choppers look like...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Thats what ya get for trying to date a Wild Pig. Get ya a real girlfriend.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> What a story......I gotta go trim


Yup.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

One mo' hawg story?  This is how I got the scar through my eyebrow:

*Rootin’ With The Hawgs 

© Walt C. Snedeker*​
The brand-new day broke through the dark.  Through the window near my bunkbed, I could see that it was windy out, and chilly, with a hint of rain at the edges.  It was the kind of day that makes for ruddy cheeks and green grass.  My trouble is that I believe ruddy cheeks are for girls, and green grass is for cows -- and I’m happiest when I’m good and stinking hot.           

“Ah, lookit the blustery weather,” Charlie offered from the bunk across the way, “makes you feel good to be alive.”       

“When it’s like this, I don’t feel either.”  I was starting off cranky.  We were in the bunkhouse on Brahma Island, which is the largest fresh-water-surrounded island in the United States.  We were going wild boar hunting this morning, and I was a little bit in the hole with the thought of mucking about in a cold, evil swamp when I really wanted to muck about in a hot, yummy swamp.  Oh, well, here we were, out in the edges of Yeehaw Junction... it _had_ to be more comfortable than being up to my gizzard in that blue snow which caused me such icy wretchedness on Mt. Everest in Colorado.  Hawg huntin’ is more temperate than elk huntin’, if for no other reason than that the clever beasties are considerate enough not to climb mountains and live in sub-zero misery.

Charlie and Himself had arrived the day before.  The previous day’s exploits could be summed up as a learning experience.  We learned that the huge guide, who went by the name “Snake” was crazy.  And that while it was a relatively simple matter to shoot a hawg, getting a trophy boar was a different matter entirely.

            We had spotted a dozen or more of our quarry, but none of the size and ferociousness we lusted for.

            Little did I realize that today was to be The Day.

            Delicious smells were coming from the huge bunkhouse kitchen, where Doug- The-Cook was preparing great masses of concentrated cholesterol.  Since it is a well-known, proven scientific fact that vacation calories and fats do not _ever_ stick to the human body, I found myself eagerly wolfing down humongous clots of sausage, eggs, grits and white gravy (poured all over the hot muffins).  A mere half-gallon of coffee, and I was ready to whip my weight in butterflies.

            “Want some more coffee, Walt?”  Charlie had the big pot in his clutches, waving it at me.

            I declined politely; I had enough caffeine in me to make my hands shake like Marcel Marceau on crack.

            “Well then,” rumbled Snake’s freight-train voice, “let’s go git us a big hawg.”

          The truck awaited us outside.  It was a sort of pickup truck on steroids.  It had a big cage in it to hold the dogs, and a bunch of gunracks on the cab roof.  The tires were about chest-high, and the bumpers would not have been out of place on an Abrams M-1 Main Battle Tank.

            We climbed on.

            Well, as an average, we climbed on.  Charlie leaped on, and I sort of creaked on.  I find it annoying that Charlie is two years older than I am, and he jogs.  He’s as fit as a flea.  Now, me... I’m 70.  That’s not old, if you’re a tree.  But I’ve had somewhat rougher mileage -- my bod looks like it was put together on a government contract out of scrap parts.  But I’m not old.  To me, old age is always 15 years older than I am.  I don’t want to pick on Charlie just because he’s so healthy.  Well, not much, anyway.  I always say that if you can’t say something good about someone, sit right down here by me.

            The two dogs were yelping for joy at the prospect of going hunting.  They raced each other to get into the cage in the truck.

            A great lurch, and we were off.

*   END OF PART ONE (BANDWIDTH)*
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2020)

*PART TWO*
----------------------------------------------------------

   It is now time to step aside, so to speak, and explain the concept of wild boar hunting on Brahma Island.

            The first thing you should know is that wild boars have no natural enemies.  That means that they are not necessarily afraid of you.  Keep that in mind.

            There are two options:  You can ride around, looking far ahead through the brush and trees to spot the critturs.  Or, when the vegetation gets really heavy, you can stop the truck, and let the dog run around sniffing through the palmettos.  Either scenario generally has the same result -- the dog winds up chasing the boar (which can run amazingly fast) until the boar gets _really_ annoyed, and turns at bay.  This is a critical time, for the dog is really stupid.  Or brave to the point of recklessness.

            The dog will continue to bark, and charge at the boar, distracting it from the approach of the truck.  The hunter piles off of the truck, and gets over near enough to the boar for a clear shot before it finally decides to make muttburgers out of its pestering canine tormentor.  This is tricky, because the boar may just decide to suddenly ignore the dog and make peopleburgers out of the guy with the rifle.

            We had decided by rock-paper-scissors that it was my “up” this day.  That meant that Charlie would be my backup, whose job it would be to drop the boar if it began to eat me if I missed my shot.

            We rode around uneventfully for a while, and then Snake decided to let the dog check out an isolated patch of palmetto.  We all got out of the truck to watch Ole Blue go to work.

            Bingo!

            A _basso profundo_ grunt came from the palmetto clump just as Ole Blue poked his nose in.  With frenetically insane barks, O.B. flushed the monster from its hidey-hole.

            Unfortunately, the inconsiderate beast ran directly out of the far side of the clump, and headed at high speed for the deepest jungle on the island with the maniac dog at his heels.  Snake, Charlie, and Your Humble Obedient followed around the palmetto clump.

            Normally, the only part of me that runs is my nose (or my stockings, when I’m in drag), but this was an emergency.  As Snake shouted over his shoulder, “If he gets into that jungle, he may kill the dog before we can get anywhere near him!”

            The jungle that Snake was referring to looked like something out of the original King Kong movie.  We watched the mismatched pair disappear into it.  Snake was nearly out of sight by the time I wheezed up to the edge of the incredibly dense palmetto.  It was so thick, I could not see my own feet, and I could just make out parts of Snake, who was standing about ten feet ahead of me.

            The dog kept up its frenzied barking.

            I could hear a sudden, loud crash-rustle of palmetto fronds, and suddenly the dog gave a high-pitched squeal and went silent.

            Snake cussed.  We pushed into the palmettos as fast as we could.  I couldn’t see a thing, and was now just following the sound made by the big guy ahead of me.  I began to think about those huge rattlesnakes that were in all the photos around the bunkhouse.  They lived in this very stuff.  Eek.  Eek.

            The dog started barking again.  Relief.

            Snake was suddenly there.  He grabbed my shoulder and whispered fiercely:

            “He’s right up ahead, if you duck down low, you can see him.  Go in an git him!  Quick!  Before he kills Ole Blue!”

          There was nothing for it.  I believe in the philosophy that no man can be sure of his courage until the day of his death, but I was too much caught up in the hunt to be rational and seriously consider the insanity of just what I was about to do.  Besides, the secret to the greatest enjoyment of life is to live dangerously.

            The Fabled PC puts it differently.  She says that when I am between two evils, I like to try out the one I’ve never done before.  And I am not afraid of dying – I just do not want to be there when it happens.

            So I offered up a prayer that all rattlesnakes would take a short vacation, and got down on my stomach to begin crawling toward the racket.  Charlie helped my state of mind enormously by offering the whispered observation:

            “Geez, Walt, I can’t see any part of you at all past your waist.”  His foot was touching mine as he spoke.  “I can’t give you any backup.”

            Oh.  Fine.

            The din was deafening.  When the boar gruntsquealed, the palmettos shook.  The crazy dog was barking itself into psychosis.  I was shaking like an aspen leaf, and without even aspen their leaf to do it.

            Then I saw it.

            Well, I saw the ear.  The ear was huge.  It was about 7 or 8 feet away.  Lessee now... the dog’s mayhem was coming from a little to my right... that means the boar was facing it.  If I could see an ear, that meant the rest of the boar was... over _there_.

            I brought the rifle up.  It rattled a palmetto frond.

            And everything changed.

            The boar turned on me at full speed.  The time it took to travel about 1½ body lengths was about a fifth of a second.  My finger squeezed the trigger convulsively.

            The boar contacted the end of the rifle barrel just as the rifle went off.  I felt a short, bright pain by the bridge of my nose and eye.  It was the boar’s razor tusk.

            Then Snake was there, and the nutty dog was ripping at the dead boar’s ear in a righteous indignation.

            I was bleeding like (you should pardon the expression) a stuck pig.  Charlie handed me his handkerchief.  He looked at the tableau.

            “Wow!  That’s as close as you can get!  Great shot!”

            Little did he know that I never shot intentionally, all I did was sort of spasm at the right split-second.  Snake handed me a bottle of ardent spirits from the truck.

            I took a shaky much-needed pull, then another.  All I could think of to say was, “The reason why I like to drink:  when I’m thirsty, to cure it; when I’m not... to prevent it.”

            I think next time Charlie and I go out, we’re going to try rhinoceros wrestling -- or maybe bobbing for cobras... you know, something a little tamer.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 23, 2020)

Have a great night fellow misfits, I'm going to burn a lil sumpin and watch Indy.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

Just finished trimming.  The day is now mine....what is left of it.   Think I will sit out on the back deck, have a beer and smoke some hmmm.....Lemon Betty sounds good.





Supposed to be a big announcement of covid later today.  Hoping they came up with a vaccine.  That would make my day.  I have had enough of wearing masks and doing this social distancing thing. 





Smoke is bad again today.  I'm not bothered by it but Mrs Pute has to take sinus meds otherwise her head plugs up. Some say these fires will still be burning until the snow flies. Seems like a long time away on a 90f day like today.





Beer 30 for me......


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

You can have my share of the vaccine, Pute. I don't get any of them. The wife does the flu shot every year. She still gets the flu, even more than I do. I wore a mask one time to go to the dentist. I won't put one on again. Got no problems with people that do, and I expect them to return the favor on people that don't.
I've lived through quite a few pandemics. Can't remember one time that they closed schools and ruined businesses over one. They sure went full throttle on this one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Totally agree with you Hippie. My old butt has worked thru this whole deal. Its no different then the Flu that kills 60 to 70 thousand ppl a yr including children. Amazing how their has been no news of the ppl that died from Influenza  this year. Oh yeah,,because they labeled it Covid even if it was H1N1,Swine Flu, or Hay Fever,, its now Covid.
And im not saying its not real or dangerous.  If you have loved ones that are elderly or have underlying conditions,, of course you should be worried and take Precautions,,, AS YOU SHOULD EVERY FREAKING YEAR with the Flu which will kill them just as fast.
Dont believe me ask the thousands of ppl every year that loose a loved one OR THEIR CHILD,,,, TO INFLUENZA


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

@Hippie you and I probably won't see the vacine.  The people already infected will get it first.  I bet they want it!!

Good news for most of the country....bad news for some.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2020)

A drowning man will clutch at straws. I saw where the CDC came out and admitted you aren't very likely to contract covid, and even less likely to die from it.
I never heard of anyone that got out of this life alive. Personally, I'd rather be in my late 90's and get shot by a jealous husband.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

I would rather be my late 90's and get laid by his wife....


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2020)

Good night


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## boo (Aug 24, 2020)

good night ladies and maniacs, rudie, hope thie ice cream was good...hopefully this is bed time and not ust another 3 hour nap...mornin brother giggy...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, I hope you're getting some good sleep/ Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's another Moanday.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 24, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all are well and ready for another Monday, the start of the work week. Coffee time now, then "wake 'n bake" time.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 24, 2020)

The Island of Misfits huh ? Sounds like a place where I belong cause I been called a whole lot worse than a misfit. Hope to make new friends as well as trying to find some old ones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

You definitely belong ya Misfit.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!!


----------



## boo (Aug 24, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, mornin fellas...got plenty of ard work to do today and cars to drive around...gottta keep the seals wet...y'all enjoy this awesome day...many can't...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hola pincheys


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

morning brother boo and the rest of you stoners. now i say that in a good way. yoop it's really good to see you my friend.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 24, 2020)

giggy, good to see an old bro, thanks for the welcome


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome to our merry band of shipwrecked misfits, Mr. Yooper. Plenty of room for one more.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2020)

we'
w[w\
[erd

^^^^^^
That was Fuzzy.  Just as I started typing, she laid on the keyboard.

Cats are like ladies... adorable and unpredictabobble.


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

internet man showed up this morn, said the dish was full of ants and said my roof was covered. i'll be spreading over and out and ant be gone mixture, just not sure what to do on the roof.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2020)

Burn it.......


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 24, 2020)

Have a great night stoners, time to smoke myself stupid(er).


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Burn it.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Posted twice. Just want to thank everyone.

Thanks brothers and Sisters for bringing back the Passion. This place has been rocken lately with all the new members joining and the old members coming back. Freaking great.

I remember several yrs ago if you searched for Marijuana forums. The Passion was the first thing that popped up.


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

WTH Hippie420 ???  Hippies weren`t into disco !!
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Hippie is in to everything,, including your toothbrush if your not careful.


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Was wondering why my toothbrush bristles were gettin` fuzzy !  And some of my food is missin` too !
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Yep  he has had your toothbrush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## boo (Aug 24, 2020)

mornin rudie, giggy...g'nite everyone else...


----------



## burnie (Aug 25, 2020)

`night boo !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning Misfits, it's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt .....


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Coffee time.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning my misfit bros. Sittin' here drinkin' coffee and contemplating having a session of "wake 'n bake". Contemplation over, fillin' a bowl cause here we go. Puff, puff, cough and pass.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2020)

Dunno why, but I slept in two hours this mornin'.  Woke up, and the sun was up.

Haven't done that in ages.  

HAH!  Lookin' out the window, and there are two bunny rabbits right outside where I put some seeds and nummies.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. It's coffee drinkin' time, up and at 'em.


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2020)

mornin folks...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning 
coffee and dabs to start the day


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 25, 2020)

Make it a Coke Zero and I'm there!

Good morning, Islanders. They've been promising rain, but so far nothing. I guess it's all down south with all the hurricanes and such. I've got to get motivated and do something today but I really feel like getting stoned and goofing off. I goof off well.


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

morning misfits.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi everyone!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning Wake up and smell the diet coke


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Sorry, posted this twice, lol, high af!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning Wake up and smell the diet coke


I've snorted a few of those bubbles, but not intentionally, lol


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing my a*s off.  Grammy when you double posted and said it was because you were high af.....I had a clairvoyant moment....almost like I could see you in my mind.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Yep  he has had your toothbrush.


Hey, when my 'roids get to itchin', it's the only thing that gives me relief. I sure ain't gonna to use my own. The Old Hen hides her's.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Sick bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Yep, I drink out of the toilet when my owners don't change my water (hate warn dirty water) toilet is always cool
But Dang it, I never would go near that toothbrush myself


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 25, 2020)

Have a great night stoners, time to smoke a little and play some guitar. I think a little frozen yogurt too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Okay,,now the Island Of Misfits has the correct person who started the thread.
Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 25, 2020)

My Brother WeedHopper is Back.  Properly Named. Good to see this.  And keep your star to boot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey Brother. Me and you been thru a lot. Cant wait for your next visit. Just watch my Wife,,she will cut you. She dont play


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Brother. Me and you been thru a lot. Cant wait for your next visit. Just watch my Wife,,she will cut you. She dont play


Just call mine Patty Lynn. And I will get Cut.  You take care of Sis.   Or I will make the wife Cut Ya.


----------



## stain (Aug 25, 2020)

Just found out why girls wear flowered panties....

It's a memorial for all who has been buried there. BWAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 26, 2020)

Well we finally received some rain and it looks like we got 1. 5 inches up on the mountain....will have to check the rain gages at each site but I hope it`s more then that....still forecasted for rain on Saturday / Sunday so I am looking forward to that!...I can see the Stars so I think the rain is done for now....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

We ain't got a drop yet. They keep sayin', but it ain't ranin'.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)

Evenin', (morning, whatever) misfits. I've really got to get it together and spend a little more time here. This place is a little more appealing after some of the changes around here lately.

Let me just say this... NEVER BE MISFIT! NEVER BE MISFIT!  Sorry, after reading a few older posts on here that I missed I had a little bit of a flashback. Somebody reminding me of somebody... maybe I'm way off... maybe they're just both very similar types of people... do I really even care...? Probably not... Look, now I'm writing a _little_ bit like his buddy...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning misfits. Enjoy your Weedsday .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning Rudedude , Wednesday is off to a fine start , coffee is hot and the flowers are cool

here is to a Groovy Day!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

MG,,that was Umbra telling peeps they would never be OFC,,a thread that didn't belong to him in the 1st place. That crap will not be tolerated anymore on the Passion. Those days are over.
Everybody is welcome because their will be no Clicks or Politics,, just Potheads having fun.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning folks, watching this storm. I'm on the eastern side and believe far enough away i should be good. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah i think we are going to get some rain here in Dallas too.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. We got rain with some thunder mixed in here, much needed, I might add.


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

morning misfits, we got rain this morn.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning my misfit peeps. Looks like another day to stay stoned and watch it rain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Another day of fun in the sun.  Gotta cut the grass and puddle about the house.  Mrs Pute 
is having neighbors over for coffee tomorrow morning so I gotta make the place look spiffy.  Also have to do everything I can to mitigate any smell from the flower tent.  I have plants that are almost finished and they are very pungent right now!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah i gotta mow the damn yard today. Love my St Augustine carpet grass. That stuff is so thick its crazy. My grandkids love it.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Today my plan is to finish trimming.  Oh, I gotta show you all the RV grow I did, lol

I'll start a thread...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Ill be pulling up a chair on that thread Grammy.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning brothers and sisters. The thunder rolled in around three o'clock this morning, and it's been a gentle rain ever since. It could keep this up all day and not hurt a thing. Poor me, I was going to go outside and work all day (yeah, right). I'd never make a good politician. I don't lie well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Stop lying WR.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm cutting the grass as we speak hopper.  Had to take a break.  Did you know that sweat in your eyes burns like a mo fo......Need to cool down and get back at it.  Much more to do today.

@ grammy, I will be trimming my brains out starting tomorrow. I'm not gonna start a thread though....don't want to think about it.  

@ WR take the day off girl.  You work harder that most any 6 men put together.  

Ok, cooled down and it ain't gonna mow itself....


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)

lost a 4 month ol Cochin to sumthing that goes bump in the night .. not sure but prob an owl since no trail of feathers to be found ..

A buddy's renter is growin and he's using scented sugars in the feed mix in trying to .. well, put lipstick on a pig .. oh well


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm cutting the grass as we speak hopper.  Had to take a break.  Did you know that sweat in your eyes burns like a mo fo......Need to cool down and get back at it.  Much more to do today.
> 
> @ grammy, I will be trimming my brains out starting tomorrow. I'm not gonna start a thread though....don't want to think about it.
> 
> ...


i can tell you all about the sweat in the eyes, i think even my eyeballs sweat. i;m a fata$$ and as soon as i walk out the door the sweat starts.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 26, 2020)

giggy said:


> i can tell you all about the sweat in the eyes, i think even my eyeballs sweat. i;m a fata$$ and as soon as i walk out the door the sweat starts.


Don't feel like the lone ranger, my brother...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> , I was going to go outside and work all day (yeah, right)


When it's raining, that's when we DO go outside here in NM.  It's been over 95 all week until yesterday.   I can't wait for our winter lovely temps of 60!


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 26, 2020)

96 with heat index of 106.  Top that off with 2 fryers with 300 gallons of 370 degree corn oil. Water goes in and right out of ya. No rain in site. Guess I will keep watering the plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey Woody,,whats up Brah


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Did a little outdoor work myself. It's amazing how much a fat boy can sweat with a heat index of 88. Couldn't sleep last night 'cause of the back, and I've got a feeling it's going to be a replay tonight. Sucks to get old unless you consider the alternatives.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah Hippie its so hot and humid in Dallas its like living in hell. Well actually its worse,,hell wasnt that bad. Devil kicked me out of hell for loud pipes on my Harley. Said he couldn't sleep with me riding around his house flipping him off.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 26, 2020)

Have a great night fellow misfits, I'm off to the land of ice cream and sweet smoke....


----------



## stain (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> When it's raining, that's when we DO go outside here in NM.  It's been over 95 all week until yesterday.   I can't wait for our winter lovely temps of 60!


Just moved from down by Carlsbad back to Ok. after living down there for 7 years. Miss the dry air and the friends I had. The desert is a beautiful place even with all the creepy crawlies. Have a ton of pics of the wildlife and cacti. Also miss caving for bat guano. My plants loved it.





pic of one of the dust storms











this moth had a 8" wingspan






2015 we had 17" snow storm. man that was a epic storm






even found some indian artifacts






Really miss SE NM....


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

good night. pleasantly stoned.


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 27, 2020)

Another day is over here and all`s well that ends well....It was a much cooler day here and it`s an open window night...Crop is safe for now as I did have enough water to get the big site done and even had enough to fill up the water barrels for next time....hoping it rains this weekend and when I look at the predicted track of Laura it appears to track right over central N.B. on Saturday/Sunday.....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Morning brother Boo. It's Thirstday .....


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning Rudedude and the rest of the still asleep Islanders. Coffee time ya'll.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

Well, unlike Boo, I didn't make it to the gym yesterday.  That makes it seven years in a row.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Morn
What is a gym   LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Time for a big cup of ️.
Yehaaaaa


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, unlike Boo, I didn't make it to the gym yesterday.  That makes it seven years in a row.





RosterTheCog said:


> Morn
> What is a gym   LOL



Always thought gym was spelled jim. And Jim is a good friend of mine. That be my opinion on the matter. Hi Jim.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Always thought gym was spelled jim. And Jim is a good friend of mine. That be my opinion on the matter. Hi Jim.


Ah but have you ever stepped into a Slim Jim


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Always thought gym was spelled jim. And Jim is a good friend of mine. That be my opinion on the matter. Hi Jim.


Oh Heck I know Jim  Jim Beam
My wife got me a new keychain


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

OK the novelty is wearing off I promise
I think


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Trying to get my assh in gear to cut my lawn
Hurts so much the next day, but a lil pain lets us know we are still alive.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning, my fellow misfits. Trying to figure out what kind of debauchery I want to get into today has got my head spinning. I think a couple of hits on the hash pipe will help me get creative.
.
Feel free to beat me up afterward, but I've got to get all mushy and say just how much I enjoy the universal attitude change that MP has gone through since the Old Guard has made way for the New Guard. You kind souls have done wonders on making this site fun again, and I thank you.

Mushy stuff over. Let the beatings begin.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yer gonna put me in a diabetic coma with all that sweet stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

I seen Yarddog on the OFC. Maybe he will stop by the Island.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morn
> What is a gym   LOL



I simply re-named my bathroom as "The Gym".  So I can say I go to the gym every day.

Also have a concrete building block.  I take a turn around it each morning so I can say I've walked around the block.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 27, 2020)

geoengineered hurricanes are the bees knees these days  ..  just like Lightning  starting fires from blue skys .. thank you elon musk ..

my chicken predator is a male red tailed hawk .. I'll have to get a package of those airport popper shotgun shells .. skeer 'em off

.

.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

Trimming today.  Will be noticeably absent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey where he go?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

Right here bro.   Break time.  Had neighbors over for coffee first thing today.  They stayed and stayed.  A cup turned into pots of coffee.  Now I got the caffeine jitters. Actually helps with a dry trim.  

When they left I hit the scissors.  Cut down and hung a Golden pineapple first and now doing a dry trim on Diesel.  I can only go for so long with out going crazy so here I sit for a few minutes.  

That hurricane was a monster.  Hoping all here are ok.  That area of the gulf sure has been getting pounded lately.  I think I would leave NO.  I remember the first time I visited, we took a tour and the driver explained how the city was mostly built below sea level......***????   City built on the coast line below sea level and prone to get storms from the gulf.   Whose Idea was that and how is that working out.  I do like the place tho....only city more corrupt is Vegas.  imo....

I guess I will get back to work.....it ain't gonna trim itself.....

I'm waiting on a package from Amazon


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes Pute we do live in a bowl down here and if wasn't for a hell of a pumping system we'd be swimming. I'd much rather deal with the occasional hurricane  than deal with fires, earthquakes and tornadoes.  .  It's a great place to live all we need to do now is legalize


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2020)

I do love some parts of NO.  The garden district is nice plus I was there twice during Mardi Gras.  Quite the spectacle.  I love the Oyster Bars there.  I was at an accounting class there in the early 80's overlooking the river.  Loved to watch the barges going up and down the river.  To hot and humid during the summer for me though.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 27, 2020)

stain said:


> Just moved from down by Carlsbad back to Ok. after living down there for 7 years. Miss the dry air and the friends I had. The desert is a beautiful place even with all the creepy crawlies. Have a ton of pics of the wildlife and cacti. Also miss caving for bat guano. My plants loved it.View attachment 263837
> 
> 
> pic of one of the dust storms
> ...


OMG, nice to have a fellow NMer here to understand the harshness yet gorgeousness of this land!   Those cacti, we have those everywhere on our land, those things are hard to see when your walking along!

Those moths, we call them the maneater moths, lol.   Some years those things are everywhere!   Not so much this year. 

That was a crazy snowstorm there!


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 27, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Misfits, it's time to watch golf and destroy some frozen yogurts (and some bowls of weed). See you all on the flip side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Glad to see you Misfits having a good time.
Just had to fix a flat on my Wifes Jag. What a pain in the butt. I am soaking wet with sweat. Freaking Dallas Texas weather.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> MG,,that was Umbra telling peeps they would never be OFC,,a thread that didn't belong to him in the 1st place. That crap will not be tolerated anymore on the Passion. Those days are over.
> Everybody is welcome because their will be no Clicks or Politics,, just Potheads having fun.



Oh, I remember bro. I was just having a little fun because someone was really reminding me of him when I was reading some of the posts from a few days back. But yeah, things are looking better around here for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes they are bro. This place is rocken with great members. Good brothers and sisters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Oh, I remember bro. I was just having a little fun because someone was really reminding me of him when I was reading some of the posts from a few days back. But yeah, things are looking better around here for sure.


Hey Nice to meet you, I hope not me LOL
I too remember when a certain party  was here
Was hard man to make smile  he never trusted me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Thats because your eyes are crossed.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey Nice to meet you, I hope not me LOL
> I too remember when a certain party  was here
> Was hard man to make smile  he never trusted me.


Nice to meet you too and no, it wasn't you. lol 
Yeah, he was something else.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Nice to meet you too and no, it wasn't you. lol
> Yeah, he was something else.


What a relief Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats because your eyes are crossed.


Not crossed eyed per say






OK this Old Dog is going to start getting ready to watch the UK Shameless Show
and before I do I need to roll a few fatty's to make it funnier , Good show , the wife Loves it.
Night all


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 27, 2020)

Evening misfits time to get stoned again.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK this Old Dog is going to start getting ready to watch the UK Shameless Show
> and before I do I need to roll a few fatty's to make it funnier , Good show , the wife Loves it.
> Night all



The wife and I have really enjoyed the American version, (the last season, not so much), but I have watched the English version. I did actually watch a little bit of the very first episode because I got it by accident. I've thought about seeing if I could get it to check it out more though.



1sickpuppy said:


> Evening misfits time to get stoned again.



Excellent idea. I beat you to it though, I got high a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, enjoy your Fryday .....


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2020)

good mornin brother rudie...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Good Morning all, 
Im just a older man trying to dance through life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad to see you Misfits having a good time.
> Just had to fix a flat on my Wifes Jag. What a pain in the butt. I am soaking wet with sweat. Freaking Dallas Texas weather.


WH  Did any of that storm get you?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

My goal for the day 
To get Boo to say hello to me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Hell no,,,got maybe 10mins of rain.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

We had an extremely rare pair of Golden Sandhill cranes come by.  Everything was fine until one of them was curious about my screened porch, and casually walked over to it...
_
...and poked his fargin long beak through it!!_

Hadda chase them both outa the joint.  Sheesh.






Another pair (ordinary kind) came up my driveway:






These big birdies are absolutely too fargin friendly.  They will eat cookies out of your hand even though they are as wild as can be.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> We had an extremely rare pair of Golden Sandhill cranes come by.  Everything was fine until one of them was curious about my screened porch, and casually walked over to it...
> 
> _...and poked his fargin long beak through it!!_
> 
> ...


Do they taste like chicken?
Very Cool


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2020)

morning misfits, happy fry-day.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Gonna be short and sweet as I keep loosing the internet from the weather here. Enjoy your Fryday.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2020)

We also enjoy the antics of Sandhill Cranes in our backyard, They love corn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> We had an extremely rare pair of Golden Sandhill cranes come by.  Everything was fine until one of them was curious about my screened porch, and casually walked over to it...
> _
> ...and poked his fargin long beak through it!!_
> 
> ...


Did you know that those birds mate for life. They stay together until they die.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. More rain today, but we needed it. It's the kind that works best; slow and steady. I can hear the grass sucking it up. I'll be mowing my fanny off next week, but that's ok.

My neighbor half a mile down the road brought me a dozen ears of sweetcorn last night. I feel sorry for city folks that have never tasted it when it's freshly picked. You'll never get it sweeter than when it goes from stalk to dinner plate within fifteen minutes. It almost makes your teeth hurt!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Do they taste like chicken?
> Very Cool


Nah... More like American Eagle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

They are very cool birds. When i lived in Florida i seen them all the time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you know that those birds mate for life. They stay together until they die.



I never knew that.  I knew about swans, though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Thats what i was told by several ppl when i lived in Florida.


----------



## stain (Aug 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Do they taste like chicken?
> Very Cool



They taste like beef. (sand hill crane) We call them ribeye of the sky. Very tasty... Where I lived in NM. We new it was going to freeze soon as up to 30,000+ would show up at the huey game preserve. (lived a mile from it) Noisy birds and you don't look up when a flock flew over lol.

More critterz from NM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

stain said:


> They taste like beef. (sand hill crane) We call them ribeye of the sky. Very tasty... Where I lived in NM. We new it was going to freeze soon as up to 30,000+ would show up at the huey game preserve. (lived a mile from it) Noisy birds and you don't look up when a flock flew over lol.
> 
> More critterz from NM
> 
> ...


Nice Country


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

patwi said:


> my chicken predator is a male red tailed hawk .. I'll have to get a package of those airport popper shotgun shells .. skeer 'em off



After losing four hens in five days (would have been five for five if I hadn't kicked him off), the hawk that was treating my chicken flock like an all you can eat buffer died of lead poisoning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful birds, Walt. Only thing like them around the ranch is an occasional Great Blue Heron. Did have a hen turkey fly through my unopened sliding glass door a few years back.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 28, 2020)

This was in my yard yesterday


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you know that those birds mate for life. They stay together until they die.


Birds of a feather stick together.....silly rabbit


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

When it is moose season and you are leaving for work... and see this on your lawn:


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 28, 2020)

Suicidal moose...?

The wife took off to spend the night with the middle son and his family, along with some others from the family, at a campground. My disability doesn't allow for such things for me but, I plan to enjoy the time to myself, been a while since I've had any of that. I think later I'll get good and baked and watch The Irishman. I've had that movie for a while now but, haven't found the time to watch it yet because it's so long, 3 1/2 freakin' hours! 

Have a great Fryday all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Just put my grandson down for a nap. My ass is wore out. I wish i had that boys Energy.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 28, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to watch some golf, smoke some dope, play some guitar and eat a lil ice cream.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Suicidal moose...?
> 
> The wife took off to spend the night with the middle son and his family, along with some others from the family, at a campground. My disability doesn't allow for such things for me but, I plan to enjoy the time to myself, been a while since I've had any of that. I think later I'll get good and baked and watch The Irishman. I've had that movie for a while now but, haven't found the time to watch it yet because it's so long, 3 1/2 freakin' hours!
> 
> Have a great Fryday all!


The fight scene


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2020)

g'nite rudie...heya roster, how goes life buddy...not been posting much in the last few days...hurtin pretty bad recently, mebbe working the old bones to death...finally figured out my demons that has caused me to trash everything I have grown for the last year...my well water is crazy high in calcium and has caused nute lockout...it looks exactly like nitrogen deficiency so that's where my brain was stuck for ages...tried almost everything until it dawned on me that my well water has changed dramatically...installed an RO system and I see nothing but green...


----------



## peacebiscuit (Aug 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you know that those birds mate for life. They stay together until they die.



I did know that  and think they are really nice Birds but my neighbor calls them Filets from the Sky can you guess why?  And after reading on I see my friend isnt the only one that calls them filets whoops!


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2020)

touch one in the state of florida and you go to jail...they are yummy though...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Never ate one so i didn't know. But if i was gonna kill one to eat,, i would kill both. That would be the right thing to do. Thats my story and im sticking to it if the Game Warden ask.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 28, 2020)

Evening folks. I never heard of people eating cranes, thats a new one on me. Not sure i eould try it or not but i have had ostrich.


----------



## stain (Aug 28, 2020)

Another hot a$$ day. We hit 103 in the shade. Plants are loving it.

If you have had pheasant. They are a close to what crane tastes like. 

I like fish better. The dog in the pic was Ted. He loved fish too. Miss him dearly...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 29, 2020)

Good morning peoples, good morning brother Boo. It's supposed to be a stormy Satyrday here. Good day to stay  home and smoke pot! enjoy your day Kind Tokerzzz.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Good morning Islanders on the first day of the weedend. Hope all are vertical and able to enjoy it. Get up and have a cup or two of coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2020)

boo said:


> touch one in the state of florida and you go to jail...they are yummy though...


True, dat ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I am the hunting type.  But I haveta say that these elegant beauties are NOT on any list of mine... unless it is a survival situation.

Softy that I am, I just could not find any satisfaction in walking up to one and whacking it.  

Oinks are different.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

boo said:


> g'nite rudie...heya roster, how goes life buddy...not been posting much in the last few days...hurtin pretty bad recently, mebbe working the old bones to death...finally figured out my demons that has caused me to trash everything I have grown for the last year...my well water is crazy high in calcium and has caused nute lockout...it looks exactly like nitrogen deficiency so that's where my brain was stuck for ages...tried almost everything until it dawned on me that my well water has changed dramatically...installed an RO system and I see nothing but green...


MORNING Mr Boo
Im sorry you suffer from severe pain that ruins our lives.
I know of this Pain of which you speak  HE SUCKS for sure, multiple back and neck injuries causing me to lose my ability to walk at night.
Feel better is all we can try and do,  Yes I have seen many growers have the same problem with well water .  They had to go to the same RO systems and Valla ! great plants,
I do remeber something about Cal Mg being used too, but it was a while so I would have to look back and see for sure.  Any other RO users might know.
But shit if the RO is working the way it is , then go with the flow/
Good morning Brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Morn Drift any chicken of the sea trips today?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! 
We don't go out on the weekends. Boat ramps get so crazy that I'd end up catching a charge...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all!
> We don't go out on the weekends. Boat ramps get so crazy that I'd end up catching a charge...


I hated the boat ramp, people are Idiots


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

morning everybody, can tell i have been in the shop on the concrete floors. got up this morn doing the ozzy osbourne shuffle. this bad weather hasn't helped either, o-well gotta make the best of it. got to kill a couple plants (c99 joey's cut) today, not into making seed right now as i need to build up stash. ran out a couple weeks back but i did save a good bud for our anniversary. that's just the way it works sometimes. chat at yall later.


----------



## stain (Aug 29, 2020)

@Unca Walt peacocks belong to the pheasant family.....just saying.

Looks like rain is on the menu for the next week. So much for trying to stop the mold.

Was going to go fishing this morning. Haft to help Blondy vacuum pack 40lbs of chicken. Then butcher 5 rabbits and prosses them by canning. They should last a few years in the jars. 

Miss the fishing hole on the Pecos...


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

fished the pecos a few times caught more of a buzz then fish. i like the clear water rivers like the rio frio. i think every time i made it to the pecos we had heavy rains and it wasn't very clear. been around the san jacinto and trinity all my life, and they look muddy all the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

I love to fish for blue cat or channel cat,,water doesn't have to be real clear. Love the fight.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

Fishing has sucked from me this year.  To hot, to dry and no time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Yep,,i havent been fishing a in a couple yrs. Been to busy, not to mention the freaking heat here in Texas is like living in Hell sometimes.


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2020)

mornin brother rudie and all the rest of you guys...been icing the back today, time to head out and check the garden, sure did look nice yesterday...I used a shovel instead of gettin out my loader the other day, I pay for it now...gonna go check the girls and then take a spin...haven't taken this one out for


 some time...409, speed, and posi...gotta love the bench seat in this ride...she's real fine my 409...


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

You have showed that before....looks better every time I see it.  Three on the tree, 4 on the floor or auto?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie and all the rest of you guys...been icing the back today, time to head out and check the garden, sure did look nice yesterday...I used a shovel instead of gettin out my loader the other day, I pay for it now...gonna go check the girls and then take a spin...haven't taken this one out forView attachment 263913
> some time...409, speed, and posi...gotta love the bench seat in this ride...she's real fine my 409...


Boo she is a real beauty , ever take her to the track
Have to ask did you do the restro and engine rebuilds
I use to do all my own motors, friend did the trannys.
My best match to this is a 66 tempest Conv restro done myself


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

You guys work on your cars ..... I'm gonna fire up the grill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Now thats funny
I hope that ink comes off


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Evening folks. I never heard of people eating cranes, thats a new one on me. Not sure i eould try it or not but i have had ostrich.


Dude at work gave me a couple 'o pounds of ostrich burger. I fried it up and ate a couple of burgers that night. Spent the next day in the pickle barrel at work. Gave me the screaming squirts. He said it did the same thing to him, and that's why he gave it to me. Fought back the urge to choke him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey Boo, is that a '59?


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2020)

roster, yes, I do all the work except for the paint...been at it for 20 plus years non stop...hippie, yessir, the taillights give it away, a 59, rarest and most beautiful el camino made in my opinion...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 29, 2020)

Have a good night brother Boo, I hope you feel better soon. Getting older isn't for sissies but it still beats the alternative. We might still be immature but we ain't kids no more. Beautiful car by the way bro. I like.

Have a great night Kind Tokerzzz. I'm off to the land of sweet smoke and ice cream, tonight I'm traveling down that rocky road, lol. Catch you all in the early moining.


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2020)

g'nite rudie, sleep well my brother...hope I don't leave you any message tonight...when I don't it because I'm sound a sleep...been a crap day, back has a knot in it and rain happens every hour...gonna go catch a buzz and hang out with my big boy...check out this sleeper...61 chevy wagon with a 409, 4 speed, and posi rear...talk about a street light sleeper...yeah, she's real fine my 409


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Another Beauty
Goodnight guys


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Freaking awesome. Love classics.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

good night


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 30, 2020)

Good evening Misfits....Still having log on problems as it seems to only let me in late at night....Been at War with Mother Nature, and she finally let loose tonight with some much needed rain....looks to be at least 2 inches and it`s still raining....I got stung by the damn wasps again but this time a Bear ripped there hiding place out so that will put an end to there relentless attacks...sitting here hitting the Vape P{en and listening to the falling rain....hope you all had a great weekend and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

4 speed hurst on a muncie M21...


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

kinda early but i'm falling out...morning brother rudie...morning my friends...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 30, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie and all the rest of you guys...been icing the back today, time to head out and check the garden, sure did look nice yesterday...I used a shovel instead of gettin out my loader the other day, I pay for it now...gonna go check the girls and then take a spin...haven't taken this one out forView attachment 263913
> some time...409, speed, and posi...gotta love the bench seat in this ride...she's real fine my 409...



Man, that is one _beautiful_ ride, I was always a Chevy man myself. Got me jealous over here. I was a mechanic before this disability put a stop to it. Crazy to think it's been almost 20 years since those days.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning brother Boo, I hope you're getting some good rest tonight. That's another sweet ride bro.

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning Drift and the rest of you Misfits. Like i told the old goats next door. Time for my coffee and Westerns. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2020)

boo said:


> g'nite rudie, sleep well my brother...hope I don't leave you any message tonight...when I don't it because I'm sound a sleep...been a crap day, back has a knot in it and rain happens every hour...gonna go catch a buzz and hang out with my big boy...check out this sleeper...61 chevy wagon with a 409, 4 speed, and posi rear...talk about a street light sleeper...yeah, she's real fine my 409View attachment 263922
> View attachment 263923
> View attachment 263924



That was the prize you came home with a few months ago!  First time I got a good look at it.  Fine, fine machine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

*Hmmmm Coffeeeeee ..............................*


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

morning everybody. brother boo has some nice rides for sure.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning missfits.  Takes a lot of time and $$ to restore a car like what boo has done.  Respect!!!  I don't have the time or skill to do what he has done.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

i don't either that is why i build cars like this. 67 rambler 220 s10 truck frame and 454 th400 chevy. still got a lot of work to do but it will have a 6 point cage and different wheels but not sure if i'm gonna lower it or not. still haven't decided what color either. a brother mason and i are doing all the work, he has a shop, i have a shade tree. i guess i need to work on my shop as well.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 30, 2020)

Good morning, kind and gentle people. You guys and your cars..... If I had a pole barn and a wallet big enough, I'd try and give Jay Leno a run for his money. Keeping insurance and plates on my little collection is expensive enough.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

I gave all my money to girls at the gentlemens club one dollar at a time.....I love big utters.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Ill but that for a dollar. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Reibsi (Aug 30, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone....I`m in before dark.lol ...Well it stopped raining this morning and we did get another half an inch so I`ll gladly take it....waiting for the Sun to make an appearance then I`m off to the bush....water level got so low that I eventually sucked up some mud and clogged up the main water line....not a good day.
 You have some Beautiful Rides Boo and your Love for them definitely shows in the up keep....wish I was in the Will,lol...enjoy your day of rest my friends and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! I have seen brother boo's complete collection.   About sums it up. Reib's stand in line for getting into his will.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello folks. A rainy sunday here so not getting much done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah im setting watching my westerns and playing Golf Rival.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

I just finished cutting the grass.  Pretty much done for the day.  Nothing on the tube as I don't watch sports anymore.  If you don't stand for the country....I don't watch your asses.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 30, 2020)

Evening   Misfits. Played in the garden a bit today,  Recharged  my Car AC, Now I am Smoking weed and playing on the Radio.


Little something from the Garden. Was told it is GDP when I was gifted the clone.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

just got back in from town...saw a young lady standing in the store and I had very immoral thoughts about what I'd do to her if I found her in bed...what little she had on chubbed me up...I'm not a dirty old man, I just never grew up.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 30, 2020)

Wasn't there a song "Incense and Peppermint" ? Wait that was incense, nevermind. I too lust in my heart but it doesn't matter too much in the real world. Forget a girl with daddy issues, I need one with grandpappy issues. A man can dream though, I don't think you stop lusting until you stop breathing and that's ok with me.


Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz, time for a little guitar and a lot of weed, and maybe a little something sweet. I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Blow up dolls are cheap.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah, but the silicone sweeties are expensive as heck.

Boo, I couldn't see the taillights in your pic. It's those rear ironing board fenders that gave it away for me. I'm about due for a new project. Thinkin' 'bout a WWII-Korean War era Jeep. Little buggers look tiny and easy to work on. I hear there's all kinds of aftermarket replacement parts to be had.
Always had a hankering to restore a vintage Rolls but that takes some really deep pockets if you want to go total stock. A typical brake job alone is usually 3K.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

I should have known Hippie even knows what they are made out of and how much they cost.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

hippie, if you have a bugati veyron an oil change costs 25K...a tad rich for my blood...I took 5 years to restore my LS6 chevelle, nicest car I've ever owned....sold it to keep the old lady happy, she wanted a divorce anyway...sure gonna miss that car, it won 49 national shows in a row and was called the nicest chevelle ever seen by the editor of super chevy magazine...I don't do shows anymore...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

You have a great talent Boo.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Boo, so you were one of those guys that takes his car to the local show and shows it off every Sunday?   My neighbor does the same thing with a 39 coupe.  Treats that car better that his wife and I'm not kidding.  Car is cleaner than my kitchen table.  You are a special breed my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Well there is a good reason. His car don't argue with him and give him crap.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Good night misfits....I am toast.  Fricking blood draw first thing tomorrow morning.....jeez...no coffee....


----------



## burnie (Aug 31, 2020)

And I gotta` do a car title swap and the license and insurance thingy in the mornin` . Then go pay about a grand on my quarterly taxes . Then get to go spend another 600 on personal property and real estate taxes .  Then get sumpin` sumpin` in the mail tomorrow . Full day for this ol` man ! 
Night boo , rudie and the rest of you misfits !!
peace


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Boo, 25K for a friggin' oil change? What do they use for oil, the blood of young Italian virgins? I guess if you could afford the Bug, 25 grand for an oil change wouldn't bother ya much.
You'd be surprised on how cheap you can pick up a '67-'89 Rolls for. Personally, I like the round headlight earlier ones (Shadows). The lost a little class when they went to the rectangular headlights and the 'Benz look, but they're still cool. Can't touch the old Silver Clouds anymore for a decent price unless they're a total garbage heap. Garbage heaps cost BIG bucks to make right again.
If I hit the lottery for mega millions, I wouldn't spend a dime on the newest wave of RR's. Flat out ugly beasts.


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2020)

pute, I took my car to mostly indoor events, world of wheels, motorama kind of shows...most we invitation only...hippie, they have to pull and split the motor...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 31, 2020)

Good morning peoples, good morning brother Boo, goodnight burnie, it's another Moanday.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Good morning Islanders on this fine Monday morn. Drinkin' coffee and lovin' the classic rides. Gonna try a picture of my truck, a '49 Studebaker 3/4 ton long box. Also have a '40 Buick coupe. Sorry boys and girls pictures are not on my laptop, ya'll have to wait till I get home. My dream is still an old school hot rod.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning Misfits. ️ time


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2020)

boo said:


> pute, I took my car to mostly indoor events, world of wheels, motorama kind of shows...most we invitation only...hippie, they have to pull and split the motor...


Jeez.  Great engineering planning.  Not.  

I wonder if they use whale oil?  ;-)


----------



## giggy (Aug 31, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning Gang.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning, that is all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, but the silicone sweeties are expensive as heck.
> 
> Boo, I couldn't see the taillights in your pic. It's those rear ironing board fenders that gave it away for me. I'm about due for a new project. Thinkin' 'bout a WWII-Korean War era Jeep. Little buggers look tiny and easy to work on. I hear there's all kinds of aftermarket replacement parts to be had.
> Always had a hankering to restore a vintage Rolls but that takes some really deep pockets if you want to go total stock. A typical brake job alone is usually 3K.


Hippie
By the time you lug the silicon doll out of the closet or storage bin you are tired to do anything but look at it.
Things weigh more than a real lady. Just the whole idea of fake  I don't know how people do it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh Shoot
MORNING Roughnecks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Roster,,,So you own one you sick bastage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,,So you own one you sick bastage.


My Doc said to get some extra exercise mostly Cardio


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Guys & Dolls
Very Good Friend for years and old member here @earl.dean.smooter 
has come back if you see him he is my buddy say high.
Thanks Much
Roster​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Maybe we should give out Door Prizes to new members


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Sussh Be quiet you will wake her, and believe me she wakes up very hungry


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Weird how real they look. Be perfect iffen ya got stranded on a deserted island.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Maybe we should give out Door Prizes to new members



hookers and blow always cheer me up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Weird how real they look. Be perfect iffen ya got stranded on a deserted island.


All it needs is a sound device to make it snore LOL
You should see the new robotic versions that a few lucky people are beta testing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Weird how real they look. Be perfect iffen ya got stranded on a deserted island.


Surely Better than a dead fish washed up on the beach


----------



## giggy (Aug 31, 2020)

sick perverts, my kind of people.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2020)

Then there is the tale of the two guys and one gal who got stranded on a desert island.

After a while, the gal died.

After a longer while, the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing, they buried her.

After a longer while yet, the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing, they dug her up again.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 31, 2020)

boo said:


> ...hippie, they have to pull and split the motor...


I've got a friend that wrenches on everything, but mostly vintage cars. He claimed that there's a few years of the newer Mustangs that you have to pull the motor to change the plugs. He talks people out of it because he figured out a way to drill access holes through the wheel wells to reach them, and then just plugs the holes with removable plugs.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> I gave all my money to girls at the gentlemens club one dollar at a time.....I love big utters.....


Anything over a mouthful is wasted. Don't you wish women felt the same?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

The 2000 Camero LS1 motor are like that half the engine is uner the dash and left few plugs are a ***** to get without special tools. They make cars harder to work on everyday
Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Anything over a mouthful is wasted. Don't you wish women felt the same?


But it is very hard to find a woman who can handle the babys arm


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Careful we have several women on here. Freaking Misfits,,cant take yall no where. Putes gonna kick yur butts.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2020)

Holly crap!!! This thread has gone to hell-o.  I go out for a blood test and do some work in the grow and it has turned into my kind a place.  Girls (WR) included, please excuse us old bastages.  We can't help ourselves.  I was flirting with the girls doing my blood draw today.  Old men get away with anything......even sniffing hair........

Gonna go for a walk with Mrs Pute soon.  Nice cool day.  The lake is calling.  Will take my vape pen and float above the water. 

Be good you focking misfits


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Burn these heathens Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hookers and blow always cheer me up


Oh I forgot
an;t have one without the other LOL


----------



## muggles (Aug 31, 2020)

Got some sick pups running around this place...  must be the island environment.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2020)

muggles said:


> Got some sick pups running around this place...  must be the island environment.



ya think?

(and by the way , only if you are one can you identify one)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

If i take my shirt off i still look like i got a sweater on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

I never laughed so hard in my life untill i was watching Family Guy one night,, and Peter was trying to breast feed Stewie,,and Stewie was spitting hair out of his mouth.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 31, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> The 2000 Camero LS1 motor are like that half the engine is uner the dash and left few plugs are a ***** to get without special tools. They make cars harder to work on everyday
> Bastards


I deal with this crap every day at my shop


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Roster,,even the nurses was laughing when they had to shave me for open heart surgery. I looked like hell. Poor nurses can never get those things to stick when they are trying to do an EKG.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

I can top ya lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,even the nurses was laughing when they had to shave me for open heart surgery. I looked like ****. Poor nurses can never get those things to stick when they are trying to do an EKG.


OK since you opened it can I ask
How did that feel when you woke up


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Hurt like a MFer. They saw your rib cage right down the middle and Spread it open to work on your heart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hurt like a MFer. They saw your rib cage right down the middle and Spread it open to work on your heart.


I had seen what the bastards do and even watched the rib splitter in action, just never asked anyone how it felt
The wife's Mom had it done and never complained once, TUFF Old Bird


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hurt like a MFer. They saw your rib cage right down the middle and Spread it open to work on your heart.


I bet the scar tissue must suck


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep and the wires they sew your rib cage up with can cause nerve damage too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep and the wires they sew your rib cage up with can cause nerve damage too.


Glad you are still with us, stick around dang it


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 31, 2020)

Have a great night peoples, I'm off to beat on my guitar (and smoke a lot of pot) I'll catch you all in September!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night peoples, I'm off to beat on my guitar (and smoke a lot of pot) I'll catch you all in September!


Wait What about The Ice Cream


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Got enough hair on my ass to knit an Indian blanket.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

That's why Weedhopper love Hippie. 
 Remember Hippie,, ive been to Prison a couple times.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Pass the Ketchup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Night Guys, Neck is tweking full 10 on the chart   need my meds and ice cream cake Yummy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Hell,,I've known Hippie along time. We always give each other shit,,but he is a great brother whom i trust with my life,,,but never get drunk with him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ****,,I've known Hippie along time. We always give each other ****,,but he is a great brother whom i trust with my life,,,but never get drunk with him.


I bet Ice cubes can disappear quick


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Roster,, go take your meds. Your eyes are crossed. .


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2020)

go figure, all I have is a shaved noggin but the rest of me is completely hairless...never had any leg, chest, or arm hair...I look as if I shaved...as far as scar tissue, I'll bet I've got you all beat...I've been thru the grinder of life...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

I shave my head because my hair was thin,,but what sucks is i have hair from my face down.
I look like a bald headed Chewbacca. 
Except im more handsome then Boo.


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

I`m stayin` outta` this !! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 1, 2020)

Nite burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt....


----------



## boo (Sep 1, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, not sleeping tonight it seems...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I can top ya lol



Gor!  'es a bleedin' Hobbit!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

boo said:


> go figure, all I have is a shaved noggin but the rest of me is completely hairless...never had any leg, chest, or arm hair...I look as if I shaved...as far as scar tissue, I'll bet I've got you all beat...I've been thru the grinder of life...


(*snork*)

I dunno, boo... I may have ya beat.  We were in my hot tub one time, and MySonTheDoctor had a bet with his Black Belt (Judo, Jiu-jitsu, Kendo) brother. 

The got a tape measure out and began listing scar lengths/locations on my ole bod.  

Turns out I have a tad over five feet of scars.  I realize I am cheating a bit here... you have free time to catch up, since I'll be 80 *GASP!* in November.  So I've had more time to screw up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

I have to pass this true story along.  The fun my marriage has been these 60-odd years...


'Way back in the Olden Days, my young bride decided to make home-made bread.  What happened next was straight out of "*I Love Lucy*" -- she misread the recipe in a very crucial area:  The recipe called for 1/3 cup of yeast.

She put in 3 cups.

She stepped out of the kitchen to do something while the dough rose.  Suddenly, she could _hear_ it!  There, on the kitchen table was a glorping, growing mass of dough.  My poor darling was running around the kitchen table trying _[late edit: unsuccessfully]_ to keep this huge, moving blob from hitting the floor on all sides.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! My brother boo I 'm sure our amount of scars is probly comparable... 
But no where near 5' worth...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. 
UncaWalt gonna be 80 in November, ya older than me old fart anyway. I'll only be 73 in November. And we gonna smoke to that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I shave my head because my hair was thin,,but what sucks is i have hair from my face down.
> I look like a bald headed Chewbacca.
> Except im more handsome then Boo.


I found One LOL


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning misfits, i'm going to try to be more active here someday.


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

morning everybody, making my rounds.


----------



## stain (Sep 1, 2020)

Getting record rain here among the oak trees. It's picture taking day. So will be posting up pics of the trees later. (before the buds rot off) I think I found a winner among them. C99 x NL (thanks Uni) one friend said they smell like peaches and Blondy said blueberries. All I know is it has a great uplifting buzz with no hard crash. I like that... The only problem is that I didn't take extra cuts. So trying to re-veg it. Fingers crossed.

Speaking of scars. Mine are from a pound of gunpowder. 2nd and 3rd degree burns on 1/3rd of me. Hands and face took the blunt of it. Was lucky that it happened when I was 4 years old. So scaring on the face is hard to tell. Only bald spots in my beard under my chin. I'm still ugly even without them...lol
Will say I'm a prime example, that you don't show a child. What gunpowder is and how to set it off at 4 years old. Funny thing is. I still love blowing sht up to this day.

Another funny thing., it burned off all the hair off my legs. So it made my leg hair grow out even faster as I grew up. In the 3rd grade I won the hairy leg contest and was aloud to wear shorts to school. At the time I thought it was cool but now looking back. I understand now that everyone was pointing and laughing at me.  Oh well. Nothing has changed. People still point and laugh or run away screaming.

Rain is coming down again. So off the garage to rebuild a M 50 injector pump.

Some say injection is nice but I'd rather be blown....


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning misfits!


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 1, 2020)

Good morning folks! I'm not too sure what I'm going to do today, but I've got to do something. I hate to make plans because they keep throwing that "premeditated" word around in court.
Roster, your baby's arm comment made me think of an old Irish limerick.

There once was a girl from Australia who said,
"Concerning the male genitalia,
Guys brag about size, 'til you think you've a prize,
Then exhibit wee paraphernalia."


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Burn!

Morning gang.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

There once was a girl from Norway
Who hung from her heels in a doorway.
She said to her man, "Come here, Dan!"
"I think I have found yet one more way."


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

O, lordy.  Old guys wid limericks...

A lad with emotions quite gingery
Stole some of his sister's best lingerie.
In a manner unkind, he pinched her behind,
Then decided to add incest to insult to injury.


----------



## muggles (Sep 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK since you opened it can I ask
> How did that feel when you woke up





WeedHopper said:


> Hurt like a MFer. They saw your rib cage right down the middle and Spread it open to work on your heart.



Hopper, my most vivid memory was when I sneezed about 10 hours out of surgery.  Nobody warned me about that and I thought I died right there.


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

afternoon misfits, roster i didn't know you had pictures of weedhopper.


RosterTheCog said:


> I found One LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

giggy said:


> afternoon misfits, roster i didn't know you had pictures of weedhopper.


I stole a few from his file . How U doing?


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

good stuffing a tuna sub down my throat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Have an Airstone question,  Hydro people
I use extra large 3 inch by 2 wide airstones and there was a way I use to clean them but just had a brain fart
I think it was boiling , or maybe vinegar Anyone clean clean their stones?
Airstones figured I better make sure we are talking the some things


OK I found it Thanks
Rejuvenating Aquarium Airstones  

Rinse the air stone in fresh water, then lightly scrub off any excess build up off the outside. Allow the airstone to air dry completely.
Boil the stone in fresh water for 10 minutes, and allow it to air-dry again.
Soak the airstone in a solution of one part household bleach to three parts fresh water (1:3) for 24 hours. Bleach has the advantage of both cleaning the stone and also disinfecting it. Soak the stone for a full 24 hours, or two days if the stone was badly clogged.
Remove the stone from the bleach solution, then attach an airline from an air pump to the stone and place it in a container of fresh water, letting it run for five minutes. This will dilute and remove any residual bleach from the stone.
Remove the airstone from the fresh water and continue to let the air pump through the stone for five minutes to dry the inside pores. Allow the stone to completely air-dry for 24 hours, then store for future use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

giggy said:


> good stuffing a tuna sub down my throat.


Ever try patato chips on it? Good stuff


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Have an Airstone question,  Hydro people
> I use extra large 3 inch by 2 wide airstones and there was a way I use to clean them but just had a brain fart
> I think it was boiling , or maybe vinegar Anyone clean clean their stones?
> Airstones figured I better make sure we are talking the some things


i use bleach and a scrub brush.


RosterTheCog said:


> Ever try patato chips on it? Good stuff


not on a subway sandwich, but at check out i kept hearing something calling my name, low and behold it was the cookies, so i had to get three.


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

well time to go back to work, check yall later.


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey Roster , I used the 3" round microbubble airstones . After each grow I`d drop both of them into a container of pure bleach overnight . Next day put `em into hydrogen peroxide for the day . Then just rinse good and run `em in a container of water for a while to get anything left flushed out . Still using those bubblers 4 years later .
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

muggles said:


> Hopper, my most vivid memory was when I sneezed about 10 hours out of surgery.  Nobody warned me about that and I thought I died right there.


Yesser. I had a Buddie who right after heart surgery sneezed and broke two ribs.
I had a heart pillow my beautiful little granddaughter gave me that i would hold real tight against my chest if i coughed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

burnie said:


> Hey Roster , I used the 3" round microbubble airstones . After each grow I`d drop both of them into a container of pure bleach overnight . Next day put `em into hydrogen peroxide for the day . Then just rinse good and run `em in a container of water for a while to get anything left flushed out . Still using those bubblers 4 years later .
> peace
> Thanks Burnie
> I will do just that


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 1, 2020)

Enjoy the Two Toke Tuesday night good peoples, I'm off to my couch for some guitar playing and TV watching. I'll be double hitting the weed and double scooping some ice cream too.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Ever try patato chips on it? Good stuff



We make a Dill flavored Chip at work. There great on a Ham Sandwich. Even better with the Munchies


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 1, 2020)

And A Good Evening to  All of Ya.  I am Stoned and forgot to add that.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

Great info on cleaning air stones but now do you clean Hippie's tooth brush?

got a new  ballast and vacuum cleaner today.....oh gee just what I always wanted!!  I can think of a lot of better things to spend my money on.

going out to dinner tonight for seafood trash....love sea spiders....

Ahhhh.....the first real buzz of the day is just now kicking in.  I just went from warp factor 9 to sub light speed.......


----------



## stain (Sep 1, 2020)

Well the injection pump was busted and there is no repairing it. My friend is going to be pissed.






mulch bin looking good so far.






these are #9 clones. buds on a stick.






looking west down the patch.






looking east







C99 x NL













back with more later as it's dinner time...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

Evening folks, setting back burning a joint. Puff puff pass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah the good stuff
Passing along


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

I started two new plants a lil while back both by Barneys 








						! Blue Gelato 41 Strain Cannabis Seeds | BARNEYS FARM
					

Buy Blue Gelato 41 Strain Feminised Cannabis Seeds from the Official BARNEYS FARM®. Pioneering Cannabis Genetic Evolution Since 1986.




					www.barneysfarm.com
				




Barney's Farm
*Tropicanna Banana *


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 1, 2020)

Evenin' misfits. Stay high.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 1, 2020)

Here, I've got a little something for Hippie's toothbrush.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning misfits, good morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday .....


----------



## boo (Sep 2, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, slept like a log last night...I never sleep when the moon s full...mebbe it was the canna oil drift gave me...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning Rudedude.
Good morning Boo.
Good morning residents of the Island of Misfits. 
It be COFFEE drinkin' time as I got up too early.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

stain, nice bud porn, bro.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2020)

My grandson, Wolfie, is growing up. 

We've noticed that his beard gets thicker during the full moon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2020)

Morning....

Walter , teaching that grandson some good skills there , kudos

i have 7 grandkids , ages from 1 1/2 to 25 and another one on the way in about 2 weeks

my favorite grampa hoodie


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Love my grandchildren and i love that shirt. Very cool. Gotta get me one.
Hope the ugly model doesn't come with it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Hippie got all excited again Dang




Shooting rainbows


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Love my grandchildren and i love that shirt. Very cool. Gotta get me one.
> Hope the ugly model doesn't come with it.



you are so funny
my oldest granddaughter bought that for me , no special occasion , just her sweet nature


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

morning misfits, saying it should be like fall this weekend but i bet it changes. i get a three day weekend but i think the wife will have to work all three days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Its been raining all night here. Boy am i glad. They say its going to start cooling down next week. Im sick of this hot ass weather here around Dallas. 
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## muggles (Sep 2, 2020)

Been raining here at least once every third day and the lawn is growing like it's the first of May.  Temps are starting to fall and that means hunting season is right around the corner.  Wishing an excellent day to all my fellow misfits and hope you get some humping in on this exceptional hump day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning....
> 
> Walter , teaching that grandson some good skills there , kudos
> 
> ...


Has such kind eyes must be a surf rider


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

Morning misfits!!  Dam it is cool outside!  43f at sunrise!  Will warm up nice today. But, SNOW next Tuesday????   I have way to many matters for this to happen.   

Dog wants out.....later.


----------



## stain (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks like I'll be smoking sizzar hash in a week. We will be getting a early cool down next week. I hope there's no early heavy frost but would like to see some cool weather colors.

Off to the feed store. Blondy's rabbits need to be fattened up....


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Walt, I see you got a limerick or two up on me. I don't have many, but this was one of my favorites.

There once was a girl named Alice,
that used a dynamite stick for a phallus.
They found her vagina in South Carolina,
and part of her anus in Dallas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Why did her Anus have to be in Dallas?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning....
> 
> Walter , teaching that grandson some good skills there , kudos
> 
> ...



Big -- I might as well post the connection to Wolfie shooting my .58 Caliber Big Boar gun

Here is the target you can see 100 yards away:







The four 5 huge holes are from Wolfie.  The others are AK-47's.  I love that gun, it does have a high-quality scope, but it kicks very, very hard.  The bullets (just the conical, not the powder) are 11 to the pound.

They are 5x heavier than a 30.06.  So Wolfie hadda quit after four 5 shots.

Mine is the bottom big hole.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2020)

After I published the Family genealogy (we know everyone who married into the Family since 1641) some of the folks that never would have met (there are 110 known variant spellings of my surname) got together and used the cover illustration for my novel to make T-shirts and hoodies:

Two variants (that is me, dressed in 17th century Amsterdam militia clobber):


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Here, I've got a little something for Hippie's toothbrush.
> 
> View attachment 264045


Scratch my butt with one toothbrush and ya never let me live it down. Ok, maybe it was two.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Ha Don't ya just love the burn from mint paste
We use to tell the younger guys going on 1st real date make sure you smell clean all over LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> After I published the Family genealogy (we know everyone who married into the Family since 1641) some of the folks that never would have met (there are 110 known variant spellings of my surname) got together and used the cover illustration for my novel to make T-shirts and hoodies:
> 
> Two variants (that is me, dressed in 17th century Amsterdam militia clobber):
> 
> ...






you any kin to this red headed fella?...he won a cool $10 million in 2012

he is 22nd on the all time money list with $38+ million in earnings

one of the class acts in golf today , best attitude I’ve seen for his sport , and he ain’t done yet...great kid

one of my favorite Top 10 players in the world


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Why did her Anus have to be in Dallas?


Most of 'em seem to migrate there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Exactly why i keep looking for you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Wish we had that emoji that says "yeah that".


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 2, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! We had blood work this a.m. So I took the wife out to breakfast, Sam's club & pick up scripts. Last stop was at the rod & reel store to pick up my new tackle box.  Winds are back out of the east, so afternoon showers if we have any. So we'll(wife & I) be fishing tomorrow in our little boat, looking for Redfish around oyster bars & mangroves.


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

afternoon, watched w c fields when i was a kid. always liked go away kid you bother me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

“Anybody who hates children and dogs can’t be all bad.”  

I like 'em both. Both are more honest than most people I meet.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 2, 2020)

Have a great night stoners, time for some guitar playing and weed smoking. Oh yeah, a little ice cream eating too. Make it a great night people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night stoners, time for some guitar playing and weed smoking. Oh yeah, a little ice cream eating too. Make it a great night people.


Night RR


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

Today's effort. 





Golden Pineapple.  Changes the smell of a room.  Time to smoke some of it and crack  open my favorite beverage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Damn brother,,that looks awesome.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Great Job  I wish I could smell it
Maybe some day we will finally have smellovision


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

He banned me because I'm here,  lmfao!  I can't stand people that think their way is the only way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

My way or the highway  I know who you mean LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

They don't know what they are missing, lmao


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> They don't know what they are missing, lmao


I see your spirit guide


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

That was sad......


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Him banning me or my spirit guides poem?


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

The poem, I'm a dog lover.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> The poem, I'm a dog lover.


Aren't we all


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> He banned me because I'm here,  lmfao!  I can't stand people that think their way is the only way.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> what did I miss granny?  Who banned you cause you are here?


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

We are rapidly closing in on 1,000,000 posts!!  Who is gonna be The lucky member to hit that #?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> We are rapidly closing in on 1,000,000 posts!!  Who is gonna be The lucky member to hit that #?


Free beans LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Night all
might have some Ice cream myself tonight


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> We are rapidly closing in on 1,000,000 posts!!  Who is gonna be The lucky member to hit that #?



Bro you read my mind. I asked Angie for Statistics on new members. You should see the spike.
I will have her send it to you.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

You know, the ones that still come here to steal all our new members because they aren't open to new people, @putembk .


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Cant take a brother or sister away from the family, 
if they are truly your brother or sister.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2020)

Hopper and I know that


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

That's the truth!   I'm talking about new members, not the ones that already know this is home.


----------



## stain (Sep 2, 2020)

Scoped the plants today. So far we are @ 5% +- amber Most of the amber are on the sugar leaf. Will give them another week and then the fun begins. The C99 x Nl are even ripening faster than I thought they would. So it will be non stop trimming for weeks. OH JOY!  Just can't wait to hit the sizzar hash...






Going to the dark side with a little limerick that is at least a 100 years old. Good old dirty granddad would sing it all the time. Except any where grandma could hear lol.

In the shade of the old apple tree...

Between her fair legs I could see...

A little blond spot with hair in a knot. That looked mighty fine to me..

So I tickled her tit and asked if it would fit..

OH she said, If you know what to do... We'll have a nice screw...

In the shade of the old apple tree....






A nice erect bud....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 2, 2020)

Evenin' misfits.



WeedHopper said:


> Why did her Anus have to be in Dallas?


You really have to ask?   



putembk said:


> Today's effort. View attachment 264095
> 
> 
> Golden Pineapple.  Changes the smell of a room.  Time to smoke some of it and crack  open my favorite beverage.


Looking good brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you Grammy. Yeah we know. Some ppl hate the fact that the Passion is actually growing without them and their crap that had become a cancer. That cancer is gone and this place is back to normal again thanks to its members. Just beware of the cancer trying to come back,,because i am.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone ! Thank You RostertheCog for the introduction !


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Morning brother Boo. It's another Thirstday .....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> you any kin to this red headed fella?...he won a cool $10 million in 2012
> 
> he is 22nd on the all time money list with $38+ million in earnings
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah.  Brandt is my cousin.  I failed to inherit the golf gene.  My brother played golf almost as well as Brandt.  I sucked at it.  I shot in the low hundreds... 200-300.  At least, Brandt bought my novel,_ "The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century"._

When Clayton and I played, he would spot me two strokes a hole.  Mebbe that don't sound impressive, but that meant on a Par 3, he would have to get a hole-in-one to _break even_.

That said, I never -- ever -- won a round with him.  Brandt probably woulda confiscated my clubs to mitigate the shame.

I could whack a golf ball a great distance... in every fargin direction but the fairway.  Clayton used to observe my ball in another fairway and intone:  "You have the fine touch of a blacksmith."

There were times I would run out of golf balls.  My record was a Par 3.  I lost 13 balls before I gave that hole up.  <-- TINS

In my defense, I am a better pistol/rifle shot than either of them.

One mo' thang... useta worry about Brandt being able to pay the bills.  Then, one fargin day, he passed the $6MM mark, and I crossed him offa my worry list.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome back to the Passion Earl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Today's effort. View attachment 264095
> 
> 
> Golden Pineapple.  Changes the smell of a room.  Time to smoke some of it and crack  open my favorite beverage.


Gawd.  A lifetime supply!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Morning ya bunch of Misfits. Get yur butts up,,its ️ time. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bro you read my mind. I asked Angie for Statistics on new members. You should see the spike.
> I will have her send it to you.


MMPGA on my new hat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Hello Everyone ! Thank You RostertheCog for the introduction !


My Man Earl Welcome Brother   About Friigin Time
I told everyone about my good buddy who ran into Police stations bare naked and yelled fire.
Never saw someone run so fast ............................................... in the other direction away LOL.
Love ya Bro Welcome.

Good friend of Mine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Welcome back to the Passion Earl.


Thanks WH  I need coffee Morning everybody




See Im a day behind the rest as in a bit slow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

One more morn funny


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Why did her Anus have to be in Dallas?


Cause Dallas is in Texass.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. Hope all have a great day. Coffee drinkin' time to be followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Cause Dallas is in Texass.


What Evaaaa


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## stain (Sep 3, 2020)

Bread racks are cleaned and ready for the buds. (love re-perposing junk) 

Thinking of using the dehumidifier to help drying. Any one use one? If so what did you set the range @ I'm thinking around 65 to 70% to keep from over drying them. Got to speed the drying up a little as there is going to be a lot...

Off to shake the morning dew off AGAIN.

sour bubble clones. need to dig around the base to find the labels lol


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Hello Everyone ! Thank You RostertheCog for the introduction !


Good morning Earl, and welcome to our merry band of misfits. We won't judge you too harshly for being besties with Roster.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy, you're always welcome here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Most definitely,, Grammy is a great asset to the Passion.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

awwwww, you all are making me blush! 

I did say they didn't know what they were missing,  lol

I'm feeling like part of the family already, thank you all! 





HI, Earl!  Glad you're here with us, hope to get to know you.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

@stain , I have 6 dehydrator but have never used them to dry weed, but mine you just plug in there's no setting the temp or time for that matter.   Anyway, if you figure it out, let me know, will ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Earl is the strong and silent type
Don't be afraid to pull him out of his shell LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> @stain , I have 6 dehydrator but have never used them to dry weed, but mine you just plug in there's no setting the temp or time for that matter.   Anyway, if you figure it out, let me know, will ya?


I have two like that, plug in and go...... but I never dried weed in them tell me more....... Teach me the way please oh great one


----------



## stain (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have two like that, plug in and go...... but I never dried weed in them tell me more....... Teach me the way please oh great one


Might what to re read you stoner's lol I said Dehumidifier not dehydrators... A BIG difference.

It has begun... trimming as I type this. On a sad note to growing outdoors. I finally found what was stunting some of my plants. Russet mites!!! To late to kill them. Going to leave the effected buds on them and harvest them later to make budder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh Boi   And I am not even stoned LOL
Sucks about the mites, Hardest ones to kill too, Dang it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

stain said:


> Bread racks are cleaned and ready for the buds. (love re-perposing junk)
> 
> Thinking of using the dehumidifier to help drying. Any one use one? If so what did you set the range @ I'm thinking around 65 to 70% to keep from over drying them. Got to speed the drying up a little as there is going to be a lot...
> 
> ...


OK Yes I have made a drying room using mine , I made like a giant cigar humidor and set the humidity at close to 62% and let them slowly dry like you said. I have use this in the past with good results
Just watch the Temps they dehumidifiers do throw off some heat


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

stain said:


> Might what to re read you stoner's lol I said Dehumidifier not dehydrators... A BIG


That's sooooo hilarious!   I love the laughs I have here everyday!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> And I am not even stoned LOL


Hurry, fix that!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> That's sooooo hilarious!   I love the laughs I have here everyday!


I was going by your post, lets play telephone LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> dehumidifiers do throw off some heat


So do dehydrator, so be careful whatever you use!   Lmao


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> was going by your post





RosterTheCog said:


> And I am not even stoned



I probably was too high, lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I probably was too high, lol


Oh I bet, You must be a pisser to be around when High


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> So do dehydrator, so be careful whatever you use!   Lmao


Im not touching that one


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)

I want what ya all are smoking


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

I do cocktails, do you guys do that with your weed?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I love a good sex on the beach when I smoke weed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

You do know what I'm taking about, though, right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe Not
Ever since that truck it me I am dazed a bit


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Do you all mix a few strains together to hit a bunch of cannabis receptors at once?   We grind all our sativa together sometimes and all indicas at night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Do you all mix a few strains together to hit a bunch of cannabis receptors at once?   We grind all our sativa together sometimes and all indicas at night.


Yes  Now Im Embarrassed


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Now now, we both know that's not true!   Lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Now now, we both know that's not true!   Lol


OK I lied , Im a Horned dog


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2020)

In the immortal words of Judge Roy Bean, "Shame on ya for admittin' to it."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Was The Hanging Judge No?
Prob an old horny guy with a sex dungeon


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

i only mix if some is left on the tray or when i'm running out. have you ever had a marijuana malt? put the doobie in a straw and stick the straw in the bottom of a glass and do a soft super charge. the glass fills with smoke and you can pour it into your lungs just like drinking it.


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Pics giggy !!
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Never saw this before
Like this Iggy?


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2020)

Roster, I is this the truck that ran over your head.....no wonder you are a bit disfigured in the head.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Pute
That guy is a Bumble remember they bounce
Missed his head by this much  dang
Popped like a rip water melon comes to mind

I wonder if he had a helmet on would he be dead


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 3, 2020)

Have a great night stonerzz. I'm off to the land of weed and ice cream.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night stonerzz. I'm off to the land of weed and ice cream.


OK I have a Beer gut, what does an Ice cream gut look like LOL
Night Buddy


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Usually not one, those guys that eat cereal or ice cream are usually skinny!   I'm jealous!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

You are correct
Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Skinny women aren;t all that anyway


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

My Grandmother from the Old country could pull the plow blade to till the field


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

OK Time
Night You wild and crazy people 
Same bat time same bat channel 
Was Fun as always


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2020)

another day in the books, went to gym today, doh...i'm supposed to be there tomorrow...killed 1.5 hours driving for no reason...saw the pain doc and got my meds...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

The gym?  They're open where you live?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 3, 2020)

G'Evening. y'all! Fishing sucked but it was a nice boat ride...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah, what kind of boat do you have?  What were you fishing for?   Caught nothing???


----------



## stain (Sep 3, 2020)

6 hrs trimming up the first plant C99. After scoping one of the other C99's. It will be burned. Along with about 1/2 of 3 other plants. All with russet mites.  This means all the cuts in the tent either needs to be burned or nuked. It's got me wondering where the frack did they come from. Are they local now or did the wildlife bring them from some ones else's plot. From what I understand about russet mites Once they are in your environment they are there forever. Little turds are almost indestructible. 

All stocks and trim will now be burned. So much for making budder from the trim.

When it rains it pores....,.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> The gym?  They're open where you live?


my buddy has his own small gym, it's one on one...I wouldn't go if it was the typical gym setup...an old man like myself sure don't need no virus, I have a hard enough time as it is...gettin dead would ruin the mojo I just got back...life is way too short to do all the things I wanna do...I've got a complete build for another ride sittin in the old shop, 61 impala bubble top with a 477c.i. stroker needing assembled...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 3, 2020)

Evening folks looking forward to a three day weekend. Everybody have a good night.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 3, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I do cocktails, do you guys do that with your weed?


We call it a salad around here. That's something I've always been into. If I have some stuff with great flavor on its own I won't do it but, other that, I do it all the time, have for a lot of years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey MG,,good to see ya brother. Ya feeling better?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey MG,,good to see ya brother. Ya feeling better?


No. Worse if anything man. But, that's the nature of this crap, only worse, never better. At least I have fun though. Wait...no, scratch that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Love ya brother.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 3, 2020)

Right back at ya brother.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 4, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, morning brother Boo. It's Fryday ........


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

morning folks, morning brother rudie...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning folks happy friday.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

morning rudie, brother boo, sickpuppy and the rest. happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Coffee ️ time brothers and sisters.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I do cocktails, do you guys do that with your weed?


What the heck is a weed cocktail?
*
Much later edit add:*

Wait... I think that "all receptors" remark explains it.  Jeez.  What I don't know about ganja.  I do not know the difference between sativa and the other kind (can't think of the name of it).  

And I just watched that glassful of smoke... I do not understand how that was done.  Did he just hold a _reefer_ in the glass and it filled up?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> What the heck is a weed cocktail?
> 
> *Much later edit add:*
> 
> ...


Morning Uncle, and all the Crew another day above the earth hooowy...........
The glass , Its Giggy method so he can explain, I never sw it before
But sounds like you use a drinking straw and place a joint into the one end (like doing a shotgun) and slowly blowing into J   smoke goes down through straw and fills glass from te bottom up. Once filled , you tip it over and smoke pours out into your mouth and lungs.

What say Ye Brother Giggy?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2020)

Outstanding Ros.  Yer 'splantion makes sense.  But now I have another one...

Folks here say holding your breath does nothing becuz your lungs are already coated. So you should just inhale and within a second or so, exhale.

Doesn't that mean the guy wasted a whole glassful of smoke?  I mean, say half a glass and you could do it twice, couldn't ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Outstanding Ros.  Yer 'splantion makes sense.  But now I have another one...
> 
> Folks here say holding your breath does nothing becuz your lungs are already coated. So you should just inhale and within a second or so, exhale.
> 
> Doesn't that mean the guy wasted a whole glassful of smoke?  I mean, say half a glass and you could do it twice, couldn't ya?


I have heard anything longer than a few seconds is a waste myself
I think holding your breath for ong time (waiting for the smoke milk to disappear) is bad for one's lungs and makes ya dizzy from lack of O2.

I never did it in the glass but have used hash under glass on a pin, I have gotten several hits from that all worked good.

Maybe @giggy will chime in


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning Uncle, and all the Crew another day above the earth hooowy...........
> The glass , Its Giggy method so he can explain, I never sw it before
> But sounds like you use a drinking straw and place a joint into the one end (like doing a shotgun) and slowly blowing into J   smoke goes down through straw and fills glass from te bottom up. Once filled , you tip it over and smoke pours out into your mouth and lungs.
> 
> What say Ye Brother Giggy?





RosterTheCog said:


> I have heard anything longer than a few seconds is a waste myself
> I think holding your breath for ong time (waiting for the smoke milk to disappear) is bad for one's lungs and makes ya dizzy from lack of O2.
> 
> I never did it in the glass but have used hash under glass on a pin, I have gotten several hits from that all worked good.
> ...


you nailed it, i haven't done it in years but the smoke pours right in and you don't have to hold your breath very long. it's like taking a really big hit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning gang. I always hold my hits for 3-4 seconds. When my head starts spinning, it's time for another toke.
I've got an attachment for my almost 50 year old pipe that you can hook an aquarium pump to and get some killer shotguns. Gettin' too old for that crap.


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

@stain  Sorry about the mite infeststion!  I have never had russets  and hope I never do!  Good luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> @stain  Sorry about the mite infeststion!  I have never had russets  and hope I never do!  Good luck.


Worst of the worst indeed


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

I have heard nothing but real bad things about russets.  Spider mite are no problem as long as they are contained in veg.  Russets are so small you need a 100 power scope to see them which means you got real problems.  Bomb the room and start over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have heard nothing but real bad things about russets.  Spider mite are no problem as long as they are contained in veg.  Russets are so small you need a 100 power scope to see them which means you got real problems.  Bomb the room and start over.





			https://webdoc.agsci.colostate.edu/hempinsects/PDFs/Hemp%20Russet%20Mite%20Revision%20December%202018.pdf


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

afternoon kids, got back from the gym and got my ass kicked...heading into town to collect rent...ahh, life is good...somedays are better than others...


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> https://webdoc.agsci.colostate.edu/hempinsects/PDFs/Hemp%20Russet%20Mite%20Revision%20December%202018.pdf


I have never seen that and hope I never do.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

i have had mites before and used bengal ant and roach bombs to rid them, hope i never have them again. one hour to go and it's the weekend for me.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 4, 2020)

Have a great night Kind Tokersss. I'm going to smoke myself stupider.....


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

With Russetts , is there anything you can feed the plants during veg to kill them .....that won`t carry over to bloom . As in a short acting systemic ? Just wondering .
peace


----------



## stain (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> https://webdoc.agsci.colostate.edu/hempinsects/PDFs/Hemp%20Russet%20Mite%20Revision%20December%202018.pdf




Yep that's them. Little fockers. What gets me is, where did they come from???? I've not had any clones that brought them here. Looking back at pics of last years grow. I had them last year too. I thought it was bud rot. 

At lest they are/were only on a few plants in the main pen. Ones out in the field are clean and the ones in the pepper patch are also good. 

Looks like I need bigsure51's flamethrower and sterilize the area with fire. I did my best to keep the weeds down but I don't think they came from the weeds. As the ones in the field are clean and the weeds are all around them. 

Next season they will be grown down in the field and not so close together...

Now what to do with all the clones in veg??? I have avid, spinosad and permethrin. The only choice is nuke them if I want to keep the keepers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

stain said:


> Yep that's them. Little fockers. What gets me is, where did they come from???? I've not had any clones that brought them here. Looking back at pics of last years grow. I had them last year too. I thought it was bud rot.
> 
> At lest they are/were only on a few plants in the main pen. Ones out in the field are clean and the ones in the pepper patch are also good.
> 
> ...


Do a web search on Mites and dipping your clones , Maybe not


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sometimes you can carry them in on your clothes. Nobody visits my grow room, and I always shower and put on clean scrubs before I do. Easier to not get them than it is to get rid of 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Sometimes you can carry them in on your clothes. Nobody visits my grow room, and I always shower and put on clean scrubs before I do. Easier to not get them than it is to get rid of 'em.


I just shower and go in bare assed naked
A true sight to see


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Vomiting Yaks GIF - Vomiting Yaks Puke - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					gif.co


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Fixed it


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

stain, I'd hit the cuts with avid due to them being so far from veg...good luck not bringing them with you everywhere you go...they're hitchhikers...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I just shower and go in bare assed naked
> A true sight to see


I need eye bleach, stat!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Evening setting here getting stoned with the wife. Glad it's the weekend


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

about ready to hit the sack myself, munching on black cherries and dark chocolate...you bastages have a safe and happy weekend...


----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2020)

morning brother rudie, here for a fly bye...mornin early birds...now get down and give me 50...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I slept in a little bit, lol. Good morning Kind Tokerzz. it's Satyrday .......


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 5, 2020)

Mornin' peoples. Time for me to get some sleep now...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I need eye bleach, stat!


I have a bunch of toothbrushes for you *squirreled*  away inmy secret hiding place


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Yeah, what kind of boat do you have?  What were you fishing for?   Caught nothing???


I have 2 of them one is an airboat hulled with a 25hp outboard on the back, use it out on the flats and back water of the Gulf of Mexico. Second one is a 18' Catamaran with a 70 hp outboard, we use it for nearshore & off shore...
What I like about fishing in the Gulf is even some of the batfish have teeth...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and how goes it today ? Hope all have a stoned day and weedend.


----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2020)

mornin kids, a nice long weekend for most of you guys...be safe and enjoy...


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

Morning.  100f today and below freezing in 48 hrs!!!!  MY GARDEN!!!  Sheit!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  100f today and below freezing in 48 hrs!!!!  MY GARDEN!!!  Sheit!!!!


Makes one think that maybe an enemy has the ability to control the weather (well soon I bet)
Maybe why we always have rainy shitty damp weather close to harvest
I wonder


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have a bunch of toothbrushes for you *squirreled*  away inmy secret hiding place


Figured you'd have graduated to wolverines by now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Figured you'd have graduated to wolverines by now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Exactly why you dont do sleep overs with Hippie because your back door will never be the same,,nor will it close properly ever again.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 5, 2020)

Have a great night peoples, it's time to get very stoned and watch the Kentucky Derby. And I got cheesecake!


----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2020)

damn, it's already dinner time...rudie has cheesecake, lucky guy...I've given up sweets for a while and feel much better for it...loaded up my tractor and box bladed a long driveway with milled asphalt today for a friend...made me feel good to help someone...took a muscle relaer my doctor called in for me when I got home...trailer is behind the truck and still loaded with my tractor, way too buzzed to be playing with heavy equipment...it'll have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly why you dont do sleep overs with Hippie because your back door will never be the same,,nor will it close properly ever again.


Sorry I hurt ya, Honey.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry I hurt ya, Honey.


Hurt him . heck you dam near Kelled him .  Did you see that Prolapse
I better stop WH will hunt me down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

OK People , Im am off for the eve, had fun again Thanks
Nice to laugh again
Weedhopper dont break my legs please.......................

but I do hope your shoulder feels better soon
Who am I going to banter with now
Night My Friends 
The Man behind the curtain


----------



## burnie (Sep 5, 2020)

Ok , somethin` to help warm up the northern brethre :


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Boy, you sure wouldn't want to get her near the frozen food section at Walmart. She could put yer eyes out with them things!


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 6, 2020)

Good night burnie, morning brother Boo. Good morning kind people, it's another pleasant valley Sunday ...


----------



## samarta (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Its easy to be Independent. Dont like the other two parties.


I use to believe the notion that independence is sitting on the fence. These days you have to sit on the fence to stay out of the dem. and rep. waist high shit!!! If the rep. get the house back, you will see what I mean. They had it and did nothing! They hated political name too. Hopefully the independent party will one day be identified as the business man, NON politician party and you can not be a member if you have ever been elected as a politician!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly why you dont do sleep overs with Hippie because your back door will never be the same,,nor will it close properly ever again.


I _knew _that wuz coming...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Boy, you sure wouldn't want to get her near the frozen food section at Walmart. She could put yer eyes out with them things!


I want to see her bring beers from a cold frige myself


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

morning misfits hope all are well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning misfits hope all are well.


Morning Buddy


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

boo said:


> damn, it's already dinner time...rudie has cheesecake, lucky guy...I've given up sweets for a while and feel much better for it...loaded up my tractor and box bladed a long driveway with milled asphalt today for a friend...made me feel good to help someone...took a muscle relaer my doctor called in for me when I got home...trailer is behind the truck and still loaded with my tractor, way too buzzed to be playing with heavy equipment...it'll have to wait until tomorrow...


brother boo they used to give me somas and they worked but the took them away because i have pain meds. the robaxin didn't work but the flexeril and zanaflex send me to lala land.  somas didn't do that but i can't have them.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

morning my friend


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2020)

good morning you twisted bastages, it's saturday, another day in the salt mines...


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

them muscle relaxers must have worked real good brother boo, it's sunday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

You mean we are not in Kansas anymore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. Hope everyone has a great day.


How's the arm feel


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Woke me up a few times last night but i think with time and rest it will be fine. My problem was i wasnt giving it a break. I was still mowing the yard and picking up my grandkids and still doing damage. Hippie rubbed it for me last night before he ran off with my toothbrush.
Thanks for asking brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Woke me up a few times last night but i think with time and rest it will be fine. My problem was i wasnt giving it a break. I was still mowing the yard and picking up my grandkids and still doing damage. Hippie rubbed it for me last night before he ran off with my toothbrush.
> Thanks for asking brother.


I have something like it happen every yr , I pull either my shoulder or elbow (to the point It won't move with out feeling like it was shot) and it takes forever to heal Have to sling and tie it to my body. I thought I had some type of disease at 1st because it happened so often and always at my major joints. Sucks very painful. I took NSAIDS that did help reduce swelling, but be careful if you have heart problems with them .
Same with the creme that is made with the NSAIDS 
Again Feel better and take it easy Ya Hard head


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah i don't touch Ibuprofen,,ever.
I use Tylenol if i need it. I have pain pills but don't like taking them. End up craping golf balls because they stop me up.
Hopefully i will heal quickly like i usually do.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2020)

speaking of arms, my rotator cuff and torn bicep are 3 months from surgery and they both feel great...as long as I don't try and do something stoopid...mowed the front 40 and now it's time to feed my face...plants are looking awesome, best crop I've had in a year...super high calcium will lock out a plant quick and here I was chasing deficiencies...live and learn


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Howdy misfits.  Have already fed the girls and now in the process of a final flush on a Diesel and Chopping down a Lemon Betty.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2020)

I love to cook with wine.

Sometimes I even put some in the pot.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 6, 2020)

burnie said:


> Ok , somethin` to help warm up the northern brethre :



She's over here too!


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> them muscle relaxers must have worked real good brother boo, it's sunday.




yeah buddy, they sure did...when you live my lifestyle every day is saturday...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm with ya there, Boo. No tan lines on my left arm. Haven't worn a slave bracelet in almost 15 years. Don't need to know what time it is. If the sun's coming up, it's morning. If it's directly overhead, it's noon, if it's heading west on the horizon, it's evening, and if it's dark, it's night time. That's as close as I need to be.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 6, 2020)

Have a great night stoners, time for sweet weed and ice cream.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Hammy,,glad you are checking out the Island.
See how peaceful it is. Good peeps.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

Just made my world famous (not really) French toast for the Old Hen and me. Good stuff, Maynard. Neither one of us could figure out what we wanted to eat until I suggested it. OH jumped on it like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

Evening folks been a long day of honey do's. Now trying to decide what i want for dinner.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2020)

it's bedtime for me, mowed too much today, I'm pooped...g'nite all you maniacs out there...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning good people, morning brother Boo. It's another Moanday .....


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all & a Happy Labor Day too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Hope yall have a great day and chill out.


----------



## muggles (Sep 7, 2020)

Happy Labor Day and a healthy wake n bake in celebration!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning Islanders and happy Labor Day to all you misfits. Coffee and "wake 'n bake" time. Join me , puffin' 'n passin;.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

morning folks just another day of yard work.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Yep, me too. Need to mow the lawn I've been putting off all week. Then I'll reward myself with a cold beer if'n I can find a bar open. My favorite watering hole is closed on holidays except St. Patty's Day. They were closed the last one because our governor decided to lock the state down the day before. Lot of corned beef and cabbage got dumpster-ized.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 7, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz, I'm going to see how stoned I can get.


----------



## boo (Sep 7, 2020)

got back from the gym and nodded out on an ice pack for my spine...I forgot I have another spinal procedure tomorrow...8am i'll be on the table like a roast turkey, hopefully won't get carved up like one...they call it RFA for L5,L4,S1...what they do is use a huge needle with an electrode on the end and burn the nerves on the facets what send the pain signal to the brain...or, they could just disconnect the brain...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Anybody remember this.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

One Adam Twelve?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Yep. Im watching AIR TV. Love these old shows. Back in much simpler times.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 7, 2020)

We were in our camper this weekend and it was so hot at the beach.  No cable so I caught a few old tv shows during the middle of the day. Mash, Andy Griffith etc


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 8, 2020)

Good evening Misfits....Still having log in issues but I`m here now....Been extremely busy and feeling old and semi worn out.lol. Most of the plants are on the home stretch and I fear what lays ahead....need the Weather to hold up for at least another week then it`s go time or at least the start of the race with Mother Nature....no seeds in any of my outdoor herb so that`s a bonus....not the same story in town...here`s the (Afghani Kush x Strawberry)
 x AA.










I keep looking for the strawberries as I know I can smell them but I just can`t see them,...here they are at the end of August.....hope you all enjoyed your Labour Day weekend and take care n stay safe.


----------



## burnie (Sep 8, 2020)

Berzerker pics ? 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning kind people. Good morning brother boo, good luck on your procedure this morning. It's Two Toke Tuesday so let's double hit that shyt.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all had a great Labor Day weedend. Coffee is the name of the game at the moment. Then "wake 'n bake" on 2 toke Tuesday.


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2020)

morning rudie...yup, headed to the hospital in a minute, thanks for the well wishes brother...gonna get my back tweaked...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2020)

boo said:


> morning rudie...yup, headed to the hospital in a minute, thanks for the well wishes brother...gonna get my back tweaked...


Good luck, bro.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Best wishes to you my brother boo!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Morning Misfits.
Home everyone has a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

boo said:


> got back from the gym and nodded out on an ice pack for my spine...I forgot I have another spinal procedure tomorrow...8am i'll be on the table like a roast turkey, hopefully won't get carved up like one...they call it RFA for L5,L4,S1...what they do is use a huge needle with an electrode on the end and burn the nerves on the facets what send the pain signal to the brain...or, they could just disconnect the brain...


Good Luck Brother Boo
PLEASE keep me in the Loop, It sounds like we have similar injuries but I am too chicken to go back to see the back doctor.
Thanks and Safe Speed


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2020)

morning folks, brother boo take care.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

boo said:


> morning rudie...yup, headed to the hospital in a minute, thanks for the well wishes brother...gonna get my back tweaked...


Prayers sent your way Boo, Pain free is the way you should be..................
Don't worry, it will be fine


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2020)

roster i see you have corrective glasses made your eyes look better, but you still look funny. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Hung the light I built , filter , fan and


giggy said:


> roster i see you have corrective glasses made your eyes look better, but you still look funny. lol


Well I need to see if Hippie is sneaking up behind me , Right?
Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

You got a monocle there, too?


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2020)

got back about an hour ago, easy peasy...they knocked me out and I awoke not knowing the procedure was done...feel great now that it's over...it's called RFI, they burn nerves on the facets to block the signal to the brain...time to feed my face, thanks for all the concerned words...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

boo said:


> got back about an hour ago, easy peasy...they knocked me out and I awoke not knowing the procedure was done...feel great now that it's over...it's called RFI, they burn nerves on the facets to block the signal to the brain...time to feed my face, thanks for all the concerned words...


Great news
Is the pain gone? Can I ask if you told them you smoke MJ before knocking you out?
I am prob going to need surgery on my back too, But I never tell a Doc I smoke and it concerns me 
Thanks Boo Glad you are doing well


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

Just afternoon here and the temps are holding steady at 35f.  Unlike Big, everything is ok now.  Weather still calling for 6" of wet snow.  I have covered everything the best I can.  Fricken wind doesn't help.  Forgot what it was like to be cold. Now I remember. I still have over half my tomato crop hanging in the vine.  If they don't make it through the night......

Glad you came through everything in good shape Boo.  Tell TJ it is ok to post.  

I do have a few plants I could up-pot  but I just don't have the desire to do much today.  I will make it up tomorrow.  Just sitting here looking out the window watching a crappy day go by.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Just afternoon here and the temps are holding steady at 35f.  Unlike Big, everything is ok now.  Weather still calling for 6" of wet snow.  I have covered everything the best I can.  Fricken wind doesn't help.  Forgot what it was like to be cold. Now I remember. I still have over half my tomato crop hanging in the vine.  If they don't make it through the night......
> 
> Glad you came through everything in good shape Boo.  Tell TJ it is ok to post.
> 
> I do have a few plants I could up-pot  but I just don't have the desire to do much today.  I will make it up tomorrow.  Just sitting here looking out the window watching a crappy day go by.


Thinking of ya Pute
Tomorrow is a brighter Day , I hope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



We thought ya already had.  You fit in to well to be right up stairs.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 8, 2020)

Good afternoon Kind Tokerzz. I'm glad it went well brother Boo, pain is no fun. Now you can chill with the doggie and get good and stoned. I'm off to punish my guitar and two toke myself silly. Enjoy the night peoples.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Party time in Terrell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

Hopper I got one driver I pull that on every time I see Him. He Always tries to get me to sweep out his trailer.  Good Times.
I got around 50 Regulars. There Like My Brothers.   And 1 Brings in THC Goodies when he shows up. 


WeedHopper said:


> Party time in Terrell.
> 
> View attachment 264356


Where is the Bullet Hole.  Oh wait Hippie knows where it is.  Just Fooling Hopper. I am Your Huckleberry. I got 2 guns one for each of ya.
I would never fu#k with ya wearing that.  Unless Big Sis Crissy was in front.
Forgot what site I was on.  
Pute gonna give me 30 days.


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Great news
> Is the pain gone? Can I ask if you told them you smoke MJ before knocking you out?
> I am prob going to need surgery on my back too, But I never tell a Doc I smoke and it concerns me
> Thanks Boo Glad you are doing well


sure I tell the doc, don't mention that I grow it but it''s all good...doctors have lost their hard on for pot smokers...no knives are used, they put a flouroscope over me and it shows the doc whats what...if there are no nerve signals there is no pain that the brain perceived...had it done 18 months ago and it worked since then...I'm bone on bone in my lower spine, used to eat vicodins like they were candy...now the most I take is 2 daily...I'm trying to wean myself off the pills...one less item to deal with, still have many other sources of pain but you learn to live with it, just don't well on it and life improves...pussies don't make it when it comes to dealing with pain, it's a special talent...they gave me a dose of fentynol today, when it's in the IV you feel relief but when it's put directly into the blood stream it burns enough to make you come off the gurney...bad reaction to that injection...got a call today, my bad ass buick is ready to pick up...it's the only car I have that is computer run turbocharged, and uses methanol for accelerant...sh*t will slam you into the seat hard...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Woody ya funny bastard,,ya know i loves ya. And yep,,Crissy will cut ya,,she is scary. I sleep with both eyes open.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

Sweet ride boo.  Hope you are ok!  

I've drunk more beer, kicked more aess and banged more quif than all you bikers put together!!!!!   I DIDN'T say that Clint Eastwood did......✌✌


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2020)

g'nite folks, be easy on the guitar rudie, see you in the morning...

that's funny pute...


----------



## burnie (Sep 9, 2020)

Night all !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 9, 2020)

Rest well brother Boo, good night burnie. Good morning kind people, welcome to Weedsday .....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope all have a great day. 
Boo, glad you found some relief with that procedure. I'm crooked as it looks like my spine is collapsing. Afraid of what they will say. Have 2 Dr. appointments today


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 9, 2020)

That is a total bad-ass polished Buick.

How many fargin vehicles do you own, Boo?  It has gotta look like a mall parking lot up there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Islanders, hope all have a great day.
> Boo, glad you found some relief with that procedure. I'm crooked as it looks like my spine is collapsing. Afraid of what they will say. Have 2 Dr. appointments today


Good Luck Yoops

Morning everyone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

boo said:


> sure I tell the doc, don't mention that I grow it but it''s all good...doctors have lost their hard on for pot smokers...no knives are used, they put a flouroscope over me and it shows the doc whats what...if there are no nerve signals there is no pain that the brain perceived...had it done 18 months ago and it worked since then...I'm bone on bone in my lower spine, used to eat vicodins like they were candy...now the most I take is 2 daily...I'm trying to wean myself off the pills...one less item to deal with, still have many other sources of pain but you learn to live with it, just don't well on it and life improves...pussies don't make it when it comes to dealing with pain, it's a special talent...they gave me a dose of fentynol today, when it's in the IV you feel relief but when it's put directly into the blood stream it burns enough to make you come off the gurney...bad reaction to that injection...got a call today, my bad ass buick is ready to pick up...it's the only car I have that is computer run turbocharged, and uses methanol for accelerant...sh*t will slam you into the seat hard...View attachment 264358


Thank You, I don't Like Doctors at all , never did never will, all in it for the money and kickbacks I believe. That's me......
Glad it helped, and if I get too bad again I may have to go that route to start.
I too know pain unfortunately too well, yrs ago went down a flight of stairs fighting with an aszhole with a knife
I won but never walked the same, oh to be young (yeah right) I would have walked away if I knew what we know now,
No crying over spilled milk, I also battled with the Vics and got off of them for yrs but now I take only 1 now a again .
Good luck getting off their posions (meds) and  Feel Better.
Beautiful Car  I am Jelly..


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

mornin brother rudie and the rest of you maniacs...back feels better today roster, we should ttalk about our common issue...gotto go make my coffee and breakfast before I hit the ice for a spell...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey there good morning 
snow and ice on everything this morning 
armageddon in the garden

swede suggested we move to southern Oklahoma , Poteau or Broken Bow look like they have good weather


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey there good morning
> snow and ice on everything this morning
> armageddon in the garden
> 
> swede suggested we move to southern Oklahoma , Poteau or Broken Bow look like they have good weather


That Sucks Big Time
Hope you are able to save something
Anyone hear from PUTES
Big
Are you in same area as he is.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 9, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! My brother boo, really glad to hear your surgery went well and your getting relief. As for getting off of hard dope(pills) After 25 years on Methadone from the VA about 1.5 years ago I told them where to stick the government dope at. It wasn't easy but no harder than giving up alcohol, cocaine or tobacco. FYI not all at the same time...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Pute How did you and the crops make out, looks as if you got that snow #$%&$#$#%^&**^%$%


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Boo, is that a Buick Grand National? Did you know that the first 500 that came down the line had a "We Brake for Corvettes" sticker in the glove box? TI hey quit puttin' them in 'cause the 'vet boys that were spending twice the money for their rides complained.
I saw a GMC Cyclone (?) with twin turbos light 'em up in a bar parking lot. Outside of the blue smoke coming off of all four tires, you'd have sworn he teleported from one side to the other.


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

thanks drift, I'm heading across the statre to pick up the buick...hippie, it's a WE4 option car, far rarer that the GN and quicker...it's been highly worked and dyno tuned...when that methanol is on the car is almost unstable on burn outs and coming out of the hole so I feather the throttle , when i hit  pounds of boost the car is gone...


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

Morning.  Crap!  A mess here.  Do have tree damage.  Veggies are toast. Big got it worse than I did.  Moved out here but he is still getting hammered.  Lights are just now coming on so gotta go and deal with that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

What a shame.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2020)

afternoon misfits, haven't been able to get on here till now. google wouldn't let me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> afternoon misfits, haven't been able to get on here till now. google wouldn't let me.


That was me the other day too
coud not get on and then Angie said it was a D Dos attack  hope they are not at it again


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2020)

I couldn't get on either. It's back up now. Wonder who would have the motive to mess with the site? (he said, knowing full good and well)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

I wouldn't give them that much credit. Could just be the new server adjusting to traffic or something.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Afternoon all. Been 1 hot son of a gun out here today


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 264363
> View attachment 264364
> View attachment 264365
> View attachment 264366
> ...



My heart bleeds for you, Big.  You gotta move south.  Good to see you saved some of it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 9, 2020)

All those lovely plants.

I weep snot.


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2020)

go to your address bar, type http:www.marijuanapassion.com or remove the s after the http and you can get in. i'm a stoner and it took me a minute to remember. it's google doing it cause i had to do that on one of my car sites.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 9, 2020)

Have a good night kind stonerzz. It's time to play a little blues although I won't have the blues after I get stoned and eat a Klondike Bar. Read you all in the early morning.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2020)

yeah I had been on just earlier and was thrown off with some sort of google defecation screwing with my buzz, ..

it's big brother showing you their 'in your face' openness about being in every bit of your life ..


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

patwi said:


> yeah I had been on just earlier and was thrown off with some sort of google defecation screwing with my buzz, ..
> 
> it's big brother showing you their 'in your face' openness about being in every bit of your life ..


just wait, the storm is brewing and he don't care what you think...


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 9, 2020)

Good Evening IOM.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 9, 2020)

Evenin' misfits. Have been having a rough time the last couple days or so, things are getting increasingly tough for me.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 9, 2020)

Hang in there Brother. We will all send healing vibes.  Was going through my seed stash the other day and Found something I forgot about. 
Made me think of ya right away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

Hang in there Brother MG. 
We love ya my friend.


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

sorry to hear you're not having an easy go of it MG, things improve when we're focused on the things we have to be grateful of, the bad times don't seem so bad...dunno what's going on in your life but almost anything can and will improve if you can figure out what the cause is...dunno if this applies to your situation but I wish you smooth sailing...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Wishing you all the best MG , if there’s anything we can do to help just holler


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 9, 2020)

putembk said:


> 100 power scope to see them


Not really, my 30 did the trick for me.


RosterTheCog said:


> I just shower and go in bare assed naked



I do that without the shower, oh and not for mite control,  lol


Drifting13 said:


> What I like about fishing in the Gulf is even some of the batfish have teeth...



And exactly why I don't like swimming in anything but my natural springs here in NM or a swimming pool!


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Now that's Good!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Those natural springs are COLD!

Steve, where in the world are ya? It didn't crack 70 here today.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ever wonder what it must be like to be a hummingbird?
Spending your life in speed 78,with what must be eternal munchies.
A hummingbird must consume atleast 20,000 calories a day to survive.
"Some times you just gotta think outside the box."Give your brain a break.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 9, 2020)

boo said:


> L5,L4,S1...what they do is use a huge needle with an electrode on the end and burn the nerves on the facets what send the pain signal to the brain


I had an IDET done, very similar.  How did it go, were they successful? 







giggy said:


> afternoon misfits, haven't been able to get on here till now. google wouldn't let me.


Me either, do you know why? 


Hippie420 said:


> Those natural springs are COLD!


Not here!   They are actually called NM hot springs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Must be nice. Around here, if it's spring fed, it'll give ya instant shrinky-dink syndrome.


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2020)

grammy, i feel great now and drove 150 miles thru orlando traffic, a high stress when you drive with a 20' trailer and an expensive car on it...back is still chill and I'm great with that...thanks for asking


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2020)

good morning brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I hope you're feeling well my friend. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, It's Thirstday .....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope a great day is had by all. It's coffee time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I had an IDET done, very similar.  How did it go, were they successful?
> View attachment 264386
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know what it was so I looked it up
Pictures are easy


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Now thats funny.


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

morning misfits, supposed to start raining but i guess we need it as a bunch of ponds have dried up.


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I had an IDET done, very similar.  How did it go, were they successful?
> View attachment 264386
> 
> 
> ...


@Cannagrammy go to your address bar at the top of your page. click on it so it turns blue (color on mine) if it says https:www.marijuanapassion.com then remove the s at the end of the http so it says http:www.marijuanapassion.com and you should have no problem getting in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Good posting Giggy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

giggy said:


> @Cannagrammy go to your address bar at the top of your page. click on it so it turns blue (color on mine) if it says https:www.marijuanapassion.com then remove the s at the end of the http so it says http:www.marijuanapassion.com and you should have no problem getting in.


Any idea what is causing this


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Google's bullshit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife is up & moving. Breakfast is started, so I better get off of this box. BBLater...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Cold and wet in these parts. Gonna be hard pressed to crack 60. Told you chuckle-heads that winter was a comin', but NOOOOO, nobody listened. Now look atcha!
Look out, Grammy. I'm headin' yer way.

Well I'm packin' up my game and I'mma head out west
Where real women come equipped with scripts and fake breasts
Find a nest in the Hills, chill like Flynt
Buy an old drop-top find a spot to pimp, 'cause I wanna be a 
Cowboy, baby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Bring your ass south ya big sissy iffen ya cant handle a little snow. 

By the way,,i hate freaking cold weather too.


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2020)

mornin folks, gonna mow the front 40 today and then take the buick out for a spin...gotta get some 112 octane for 2 cars I intend to drive this week...11.1 compression demands octane...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Cold and wet in these parts. Gonna be hard pressed to crack 60. Told you chuckle-heads that winter was a comin', but NOOOOO, nobody listened. Now look atcha!
> Look out, Grammy. I'm headin' yer way.
> 
> Well I'm packin' up my game and I'mma head out west
> ...


hippie on the Move again


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here's the interior of the van I did a few years back:


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Those natural springs are COLD!
> 
> Steve, where in the world are ya? It didn't crack 70 here today.


Down south in Louisiana.  Been in the 90's all week. heat index 104-105


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

been in the 90's in bama, low humidity but rain is coming.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 10, 2020)

Down here in the swamps of Fla. the high's are still in the mid-90's with an over night low of about 78*. Having been born & raised in Shitcago if I NEVER see snow again it'll be too soon...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Well now i know why you said something about the Outlaws. You lived in Chicago. A lot of ppl don't realize there is an Actual Outlaw Biker Club called the Outlaws. Can sure mess with ya when your trying to talk about Outlaw bikers when their name is the Outlaws.
Use to hang around with a few who lived in Dallas for awhile. 
Peace


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2020)

yeah .. chapter near A+M too in the 70s, along with start up banditos ..   .. in fact there was an annual meet up near nacogdoches  last weekend ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Down here in the swamps of Fla. the high's are still in the mid-90's with an over night low of about 78*. Having been born & raised in Shitcago if I NEVER see snow again it'll be too soon...


Abso-fargin-lutely!

I live where it is good and stinkin' hot.  Here is my Spock-logic:

If I walked out on God's Good Earth starkers and laid down... If I lived in Colorado, I would die in a short period from hypothermia.  This works for both day and night.

If I walked out on God's Good Earth again in Nature's Garb and laid down...  In my yard, I would fall asleep in a short time, to awaken refreshed from the nap.  This also works for both day and night.  Except, I might get a sunburn in daytime.  But not lethal.  Just no tan lines.

AND LASTLY:

I have a *Black Belt in Cold Afraider-Of*

I also invented deer hunting from a hot-air balloon.  The roaring balloon-heating furnace thingy keeps you warm, and the deer do not pay you any attention until you shoot them**.  There's never a cold wind in your face becuz you ARE the wind. (A candle on a balloon will have a quiet, upright flame.) 

**If you are such a miserable shot that you miss them from right overhead, no problem.  Since you are using the Unca Walt Method (Balloon), the deer cannot figger out where the heck the hunter is... and you get to drop a sandbag on the buck.

Hence:  You bagged a buck.

I came up with the idea one day when I froze to death way the heck up in a tree in a sleet-storm.

They found me four days later, and thawed me out in a local thermal vent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

*The Outlaws *


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 10, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke weed. Catch you all on the flip side!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke weed. Catch you all on the flip side!


My Dog sa your posting on nightly Ice Cream
Now he enjoy a lil bowl of Vinilla each night too
Night RD


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Im not kidding, I dished out a dish the other night he went nuts , licked the bowl clean in 2 mins LOL
I did not give him any the next night and he was so pissed he would not talk to me , last night we shared a bowl and are best buds again.
Never saw a Dog Love Ice Cream so much it is so funny.
Just some more musings of knocked off trichomes


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning peoples, morning brother Boo. That's funny Roster, your dog and I are kindred spirits. Enjoy the day peoples, it's Fryday .....


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

morning everybody happy freak'n fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning Misfits. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2020)

mornin .. wifee's doc visit in an hour .. it is wot it is


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning misfits.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

Break from trimming.  Seems like that is all I do anymore.  One more session then taking a walk at the lake.  Will finish the afternoon.  

@ Roster....your humming bird picture reminded me to tell Mrs Pute to take down the Humming bird feeders.  Little guys need to fly south for the winter.  Hate to take them down but they need to leave......NOW.  

Have refilled the coffee and am a bit rejuvenated.....so it's back to the scissors.


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Now that's freaking cool. I have some that hang out in my backyard. Love those birds. They are like Ninjas.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 11, 2020)

I don't know what's prettier, the bird or the bud, lol. Enjoy the night good peoples, I'm off to play a little guitar, eat a little ice cream and smoke a lot of dope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

giggy said:


> View attachment 264428


Thats the picture I was trying to find


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

Great pictures.  We have 4 feeders and have to refill every other day.  Hate to take them down but they need to start their trip to mexico.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Accidentally pulled my Ground off power cord and need to fix before Lights on
Have a Great Night Guys and Gals


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Got the back field mowed today with my diesel salad shooter. Started off in turtle mode. Got to thinking, bunny beats me up more, but turtle beats me up longer. Burned one and decided on bunny mode. Gonna pay for it tonight, but I pay for it every night. I think after the leaves are down, I'm gonna find me a blade that can fix this crap without putting me in a chair for the rest of my life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

OK all fixed, a few strips of a wire and turn of a screw and back on power.
I still need to up the grow buckets in the next few days.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 12, 2020)

Good morning peoples, it's another Satyrday .....


----------



## boo (Sep 12, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...the early bird gets the worm...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2020)

Rainin' fit to frighten Noah...


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We have a tropical storm heading towards the swamps, so the next few days are gonna be wet. Miss. Sara decided I should be up @ 5:30 and now she is napping on her rug...


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

morning rudie, brother boo, walt, brother drift and the rest of the misfits. gotta give em a half day today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning Folks
coffee and toast and some herbs

defoliation day

here is to a wonderful weekend


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Coffee and Breakfast Misfit's.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning.  Hope all misfits have a great weekend!!


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## boo (Sep 12, 2020)

gotta love me some working dogs...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2020)

yep , .. been looking for a white shep or silver and black .. they are the best


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Yep, it's too bad they bread the hips outta 'em.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 12, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to lose myself in the blues.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night peoples, I'm going to lose myself in the blues.


And that bowl of Ice candy
Night Bro


----------



## boo (Sep 12, 2020)

patwi said:


> yep , .. been looking for a white shep or silver and black .. they are the best


the first GSD was a white female, awesome dog that would do anything for me...11 GSD dogs later I found the best...black and reds just really do it for


Hippie420 said:


> Yep, it's too bad they bread the hips outta 'em.


that's all about where you look...my dutch has solid hips as do his littler mates...el Divo kennels breed with the right stock and produce superb lineages...I will vouch for that...



this is just a painting of him, oil on canvas...I've got some really special friends, some short bus special...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

It got pretty bad around here 30 years or so ago. I'd seen them get put down as young as 5 years old because they couldn't stand up anymore. Ain't a pleasant thing to see. Beautiful animals, and as loyal a friend a man could ever have. They don't take crap off of strangers, either.


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2020)

good morning brother rudie, g'morning you early birds...how's my favorite maniacs...


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Man that is a great painting of your boy. Good morning peoples, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning residents of the Island pf Misfits. A fine Sunday is in store, get up and out to enjoy it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 13, 2020)

boo said:


> the first GSD was a white female, awesome dog that would do anything for me...11 GSD dogs later I found the best...black and reds just really do it for
> 
> that's all about where you look...my dutch has solid hips as do his littler mates...el Divo kennels breed with the right stock and produce superb lineages...I will vouch for that...View attachment 264468
> this is just a painting of him, oil on canvas...I've got some really special friends, some short bus special...



What a beeyootiful doggie.  

And fantastic artwork.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning Misfits.Çan someone make some coffee,, my ass is stuck to the chair.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

morning peoples, happy freak'n sunday


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

boo said:


> the first GSD was a white female, awesome dog that would do anything for me...11 GSD dogs later I found the best...black and reds just really do it for
> 
> that's all about where you look...my dutch has solid hips as do his littler mates...el Divo kennels breed with the right stock and produce superb lineages...I will vouch for that...View attachment 264468
> this is just a painting of him, oil on canvas...I've got some really special friends, some short bus special...


brother boo did carty do that painting for you? i can't remember if he paints or just draws. by the way nice painting of a fine looking family member.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Because I love myself so good!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning gang.  Just got back from a walk with the dog.  Damm, it's getting cool in the morning at sun up!    
Will finally get around to the process of putting the veggie garden to bed for the winter.  Will take out he squash and cukes today as the didn't survive the cold spell we just went through.  

Giving my SIL fly fishing lesson this afternoon.  Says he wants to learn how.....we shall see!

In the mean time I'm gonna suck down some more coffee and enjoy the morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2020)

The Old Hen and I pulled five pumpkins out of the compost pile yesterday. Probably five more are gettin' ripe. Never planted a thing. OH chucked an old pumpkin in the pile last fall after Halloween. They planted themselves.
Currently have sunshine, but it's been threatening to rain off and on. Don't matter what it does. I'll deal with it.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2020)

Boo, .. Dutch is Heidelberg right ..  

My family started selling silver/black and black/tan sheps to the Air Force in '65 .. they were all Heidelbergs viet bound

The whites are astronomical heightened in empathy and esp ability I think... bad guys don't have a chance


.


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Got back from the lake with my SIL.  He actually caught 2 crappie on a fly rod.....1st time!  Never lost a fly and didn't have to untangle his line once.  Pretty good for the first time out.  Might be a natural.  He is very accomplished with a spinning rod and now is determined to learn how to use a fly rod.  I just might have found a new fishing buddy.  Time will tell. 

Soon as I got home I went out and started working in the garden.  Squash is pulled and ran out of room in my trash container which signaled quitting time.  Will spend the rest of the day watching football.  Just saw the Raders beat Carolina.  Boy Gruden has put on a few lbs.  Sitting in a brodcasting booth  will do that to you I guess. 

Before I left I reworked my venting in the lights from outside to running the heat given off by the lights back into the grow room.  Got the room back up to summer time temps.  Will use speed control on my fans to keep it where I want it.  Or at least as warm as I can in the colder months. Time for a beer and Chargers  football.  Wonder who is gonna be the Charges QB now that "Cry me a Rivers" is gone.


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2020)

yessir, old school body and temperment...big boned and has a terrific ball drive...don't get between him and his ball, he'll plow you over to get at it...once I had dutch I can only consider another red, mebbe a female this time...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 13, 2020)

Enjoy the night people, it's time for a couple bowls, the second bowl being ice cream topped with strawberries.


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2020)

rudie, you eat a whole bunch of ice cream...enjoy your night my friend...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey guys and gals. Thank you all for the kind words after my last post. For those who don't know; I'm just about at the 20 year mark fighting primary progressive multiple sclerosis. I've been completely confined to a wheelchair and/or my recliner for the last 7-8 years. I'm at the stage now where I'm beginning to lose control of my hands, the left a little more than the right, fine motor skills are really bad and it's constantly blowing my mind how weak I've gotten. Got next to nothing for core strength.
Given the circumstances, it's amazing to me sometimes that I still manage to pull off a grow. I don't keep up with things nearly as well as I should most of the time but, I still enjoy growing even though it can be tough for me. I am seriously considering shutting it down after making one good last run though. We don't go through that much, I can easily jar up enough to last us quite a while. Honestly, it'll likely last longer than me at this rate now. Maybe a lot longer. I've made it very clear for a long time that I won't stick around to be completely helpless, lying in a bed 24/7, having my diapers changed, being fed. No, thank you. I'm just not built for it, it would drive me mad, very quickly. The bad thing is, I constantly get glimpses of it, I'll have a little spell for a couple days or so when it's almost impossible to do anything at all. Just too weak. So, I see it coming. I'm terrified of something happening and taking away my ability to make my own choice too. I want to be here as long as I can, just keep playing it by ear. Anyway, lately, I've started losing interest in doing the forum thing more and more, that's why I'm not around that much. I got a good whining session in anyway...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning people. it's another Monday .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear that MG. You are a big part of our family and i hope you get to feeling better. I am at a loss for words brother. Just know we are here to listen anytime you need to talk my friend. Your grows are awesome i know that for sure. You make my grows look like crap and im not in a wheelchair.
Much love my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Whats up Hollowpoint? Your up early. Hows the Private site working out for you? Needing more members im guessing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Keep lurking,,,let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning Islanders on this Monday morn. I see a couple of the old group are still lurking around. Maybe they regret being so wicked, mean and nasty to others. KARMA.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Islanders on this Monday morn. I see a couple of the old group are still lurking around. Maybe they regret being so wicked, mean and nasty to others. KARMA.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

That ship has sailed and so have they. Nobody will ever tell someone they will never be OFC or welcome on a thread again.
 All members are welcome on any thread they choose to be on.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

morning misfits. i like it when all doors are open, it makes for a fun place to be.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Exactly brother Giggy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> That ship has sailed and so have they. Nobody will ever tell someone they will never be OFC or welcome on a thread again.
> All members are welcome on any thread they choose to be on.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 14, 2020)

Boy!  I musta missed a fargin battle-royal!  That is fine wiv me any way I look at it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

You didnt miss nothing bro except a bunch of Drama. Drama is gone,,the Passion is back to normal. End of story.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

OK
She just realized someone has used her toothbrush   (can we say Hippie LOL)
Morning Love


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> You didnt miss nothing bro except a bunch of Drama. Drama is gone,,the Passion is back to normal. End of story.
> Hope everyone has a great day.


There is much truth in this


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Cool and gloomy today, but it's BEER DAY! Hard not to love Mondays.

Ain't got enough room in my heart for hatin'. Too many new people to like and old friends to love.
I'm a hippie, and I can say that!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

My bro Hippie420, aka "the toothbrush bandit".


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2020)

Morning.  looks like I missed something.  I do feel sorry for people that can't move on.  There was a place I used to be and am there no more.  I don't look back, I don't live my life in the rear view mirror, only look forward to the next day.  I will never go back to that dark place in my life and I find I am a better person for walking away and leaving it behind.  

@ MG.  Sorry brother.  Sad to read your post.  Many on here are facing the same challenges and ultimately all here will cross that path.  Simple fact, when you get older things are taken away from you.  Takes me a couple of hours to get this old body moving.  Boo, just posted something very similar to yours.  It is my hope that you still come here and post as much as you can.  In fact, as the winter of my life closes in on me I think places like this will become more important to me. Keep a good attitude and continue to post as much as you can.  I enjoy reading your posts. 

Ok,  time to get busy.  Up-potting is waiting for me.  Plants are screaming for a bigger home.  Gotta go.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Well said Brother Pute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 14, 2020)

As long as we are on the subject, it turns out Fancy Pants (local wild peacock) is in my garage... begging.

So I gave him some black oil seeds.  His fave.

Here's a pic I tooken a while ago with the same situation:


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 14, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind people, it's time for ice cream and blues.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 14, 2020)

Good Evening IOM.  Long day at work glad it is over.  You folks keep eating them Potato Chips I gotta pay Hippie and Putes S.S.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Hippie said you gave him potato chips to touch his butt for 5 mins.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie said you gave him potato chips to touch his butt for 5 mins.


Nope He paid for today's Potatoes to touch mine. Sorry Hopper Hippie Loves Woody
Hey Hippie By the way. That was 4 Loads of Taters at 6000 bucks each. Hope ya had a good time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

God i love you crazy basterds.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Dinner is over & done with. Now it's time to groove in front of the idiot box...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey Brah,  dont be mean. I watch my old westerns on one of those.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Brah,  dont be mean. I watch my old westerns on one of those.


Idiot box was my Mom's name for the TV and that was back in the 60's...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah i know,,just messen wit ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Pute,,i sent you a PM.


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2020)

Evening all.  You guys are having to much fun.  Join in with the rest of the country in misery......NOT!

Getting ready to watch the Broncos/Titans game.  My bed time is in less than an hour.....just about time the game starts.  Will enjoy the first 5 minutes before nodding off......

@walt....that bird looks like a family pet not a wild bird.  

Need to go and check on things before lights out downstairs and the start of the game.....later


----------



## boo (Sep 14, 2020)

I've had too much fun for one day, see you guys when the sun's up...earlier if I don't sleep well...


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 15, 2020)

Just a quick drive by to say HIGH to all you misfits....getting cold here and it looks like there might be a touch of frost by Dawns early light....I do hope that you all had a great day and sleep tight and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

hey ribs,how's my brother from another mother...I'm trying a nute specific product this time...every week is a different formula...makes sense...a lot ore work and an now making micro batches...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you. You know who you are.

The wife and I found it amusing that the Patriots won their game and the Buccaneers lost theirs. I was saying a couple seasons ago that Brady should retire after winning the Super Bowl, go out on top. Maybe he can get there again, maybe not. I guess we'll see. I think he's at the end of it, whether he wants to admit it to himself or not. I wouldn't mind seeing him and Gronk have some fun down there but, I'm thinking it may not go well. Personally, I'm rooting for the Ravens again this year, they looked good in their first game. The wife and I watched the Patriots on the tv but, I also watched the Ravens game on my tablet at the same time. I just started getting into it more the last couple seasons, before that I could take it or leave it, mostly leave it actually.

Long winded again...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 15, 2020)

Good morning kind peoples, morning brother Boo. It's Two Toke Tuesday so it's time to double hit that shyt.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Still trying to figure out which end is up...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning misfits.
MG i stopped watching the NFL when they started kneeling. They can kiss my ass.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Evening all.  You guys are having to much fun.  Join in with the rest of the country in misery......NOT!
> 
> Getting ready to watch the Broncos/Titans game.  My bed time is in less than an hour.....just about time the game starts.  Will enjoy the first 5 minutes before nodding off......
> 
> ...



Well... I consider him on of the Fambly, sorta.  About 12 years ago, a peahen came walking into my back yard.  I tossed some bits of white bread out, and she ate it all up.  And then stuck around in the local woods.  After a coupla weeks, she was gone...

...and a week later turned up to get her picture tooken with her four new babies:







They grew fast:






Next thing ya know, the little squirts were trying out their new hineys!!






And they lived on my front lawn -- this pic was taken in 2012 (I have a blue jillion more pics... including a snow white peacock):


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning misfits.
> MG i stopped watching the NFL when they started kneeling. They can kiss my ass.



I agree.  I hope the Corporations and their "field representatives" lose their collective millions.  I saw a photo of a Miami game played to an empty stadium, and thought:  "That is NOT a good business model."


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2020)

NFL NBA MLB , adios mutha truckers

just dont feck with golf and it’s all good


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

morning everybody, hope all are well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Totally agree Bigsur and you can add Nascar to that list.
I watch UFC and i am going to see what the XFL does this yr. Last yr they did not kneel,,so we will see.
I was hoping that Dallas would do the same as last yr but nope. One moron kneeled and i was done with Jerry and the freaking Cowboys. They wont last long with nobody in the stands and nobody watching. This is what i have for them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> My bro Hippie420, aka "the toothbrush bandit".


We need to hear this story one night around the fire as we pass the bottle of Jack and some fatties


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as we are on the subject, it turns out Fancy Pants (local wild peacock) is in my garage... begging.
> 
> So I gave him some black oil seeds.  His fave.
> 
> ...


That is too cool Walt    Love them Big Birds


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning misfits.
> MG i stopped watching the NFL when they started kneeling. They can kiss my ass.


YUK EM ALL, Over Paid , Over rated , and now unwanted


----------



## yarddog (Sep 15, 2020)

celebrity this, star athlete that.    i never understood why people idolize people like that anyway.    bunch of over rated hypocritical snobs if you ask me.  high school sports is still fun to watch.  as is the Friday night drags.   and i aint talking about cross dressers either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Absolutely correct Yarddog. Great post.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Totally agree Bigsur and you can add Nascar to that list.
> I watch UFC and i am going to see what the XFL does this yr. Last yr they did not kneel,,so we will see.
> I was hoping that Dallas would do the same as last yr but nope. One moron kneeled and i was done with Jerry and the freaking Cowboys. They wont last long with nobody in the stands and nobody watching. This is what i have for them



NASCAR!...feck ‘em.....added to my No Watch List.......never liked soccer that much nor rugby .......I may have to take up hockey or bowling

my blood used to run Dodger Blue...loved them as a 12 year old kid right up to last year...went to Dodger Stadium as a kid , had about the entire team autographs on a MLB baseball which I caught at a game , one of my early baseball thrills..was an All Star Babe Ruth player in the 60’s and of course I played for the Dodgers

i then I found LSD-25 and was born again as a hippie in 1964 and I’ve been waiting for a flashback for a long time


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Loved me some paper acid.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning.  LSD and Professional Sports......breakfast of champions!!!  I refuse to watch NBA, MLB, NASCAR and don't care about hockey but I did watch the game last night!  I am ashamed of myself and will probably watch again...... Golf and MMA are still must see tv!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> NASCAR!...feck ‘em.....added to my No Watch List.......never liked soccer that much nor rugby .......I may have to take up hockey or bowling
> 
> my blood used to run Dodger Blue...loved them as a 12 year old kid right up to last year...went to Dodger Stadium as a kid , had about the entire team autographs on a MLB baseball which I caught at a game , one of my early baseball thrills..was an All Star Babe Ruth player in the 60’s and of course I played for the Dodgers
> 
> i then I found LSD-25 and was born again as a hippie in 1964 and I’ve been waiting for a flashback for a long time


I have gone to two baseball games in my life.  The first was the Brooklyn Dodgers playing the Philadelphia Phillies.  I saw Duke Snider, PeeWee Rease, Gil Hodges, and Roy Campanella at Ebbets Field.  Dodgers won 2-1.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2020)

I am down to two peacocks, and no peahens... A peahen came through about two months ago, and stayed long enough to have four liddoo babies.  Then she left with them all.

Another peahen showed up last year, and before my boys could nail her, here came a Heavy Uptown Dude and snatched her away from my gang:






Lookit that hussy... runnin' off with Flashy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2020)

I quit watching sports awhile ago. Now that NASCAR has turned into NOOSECAR, I'm done with that, too. I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss it, but until they learn who their fan base is, I'm staying gone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Same here Hippie,,i love Football,,but i love my Country and Our Military that keeps us free a lot more. Without our Military there would be no sports or freedom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Same here Hippie,,i love Football,,but i love my Country and Our Military that keeps us free a lot more. Without our Military there would be no sports or freedom.




He really Nailed this song, goes straight to the heart
God Bless Friends
Time to walk, later


----------



## muggles (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry about not being around much, still trying to find where I fit in...  passing left and looking right wishing the very best to all my misfit friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

You fit in just fine Brother. We are all a bunch of misfits. The more the merrier.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2020)

fitting in is not a requirement for happiness


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Thats what she said.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Help me find my Motorcycle and we will both get the flock out of here


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2020)

Hoping you find a place to hang your hat muggs.  I miss talking to you every day at the other place.  Much of the old gang has split up.  Some are here, some are at GP's place and the others are like a fart in the wind. To bad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Hoping you find a place to hang your hat muggs.  I miss talking to you every day at the other place.  Much of the old gang has split up.  Some are here, some are at GP's place and the others are like a fart in the wind. To bad.


Heck even Jim Likes Muggles, I hope they stick around


----------



## muggles (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 15, 2020)

Have a great evening kind peoples, I'm off to play guitar and smoke a lot pot, there just might be ice cream involved as well.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

rudie, I'm heading out back to get the bong hot, good morning brother...been a crazy day, ended up having issues with getting blood drawn, long story...got my superduty back today, installed a filler panel to cover the damage the loader did...looks awesome, mebbe one day I'll wash it...


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Help me find my Motorcycle and we will both get the flock out of here


Where did you drop the kickstand last???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

OK I wanted to ask what Humidity are we all shooting for on the indoor flower period, I run in flower as close to 45-55% and temp at 78f, if I can I drop it to 75f
Mostly interested in growers who use humidity lvls also
What say ye?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Must be something I ate........................................ LOL
Night crew


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 15, 2020)

boo said:


> hey ribs,how's my brother from another mother...I'm trying a nute specific product this time...every week is a different formula...makes sense...a lot ore work and an now making micro batches...


I`m fine my Floridian friend and I hope all`s well in your world....just between harvests as I bide my time and now I`m wondering what nute line are you trying out?....take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

emerald harvest line of nutes...I was attracted to it because every week there is a different ratio of each of the  components they have...I like what I see in the  weeks I have used it...the ro is doing the job of not killing my plants...been a rough year for me grow wise, been chasing my tail adding the kitchen sink to see green and I got brown...been using gh 3 part for 20 years now so I figured it was time for something new...


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 16, 2020)

Ahha...I`ve seen those pretty labels and was wondering how well it worked so please keep us in the loop and good luck to you and your grow Boo....It`s 5 degrees Celsius  and holding here... .It just clouded over so it looks like I`m safe for now....looking into a 50 gram per day license as apparently a few of my friends now have them....Oh Canada indeed!...you have to check off whether your growing indoors or out ....hope your all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

a little early but good morning brother rudie, i'm up for fly bye snack and then hit the bong...


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Night boo , mornin` Rudie . I`m outta` here !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 16, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning kind people, welcome to Weedsday .


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 16, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Where did you drop the kickstand last???


My Foot LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

@Drifting13  I was trying to tell the old MC Joke about the guy who has sex with the town flozzy and falls in swollowed up, and finds the other guy who says " heck help me find my MC and we will both get out of here LOL.
I have not ridden in yrs myself.


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

morning everybody. looks like the storm is gonna stay below us.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning. I got a meeting this morning. Looks like im going to be traveling to 10 cities looking at possible builds for Burkes Outlets. 3 in Texas and 7 in Arkansas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning. I got a meeting this morning. Looks like im going to be traveling to 10 cities looking at possible builds for Burkes Outlets. 3 in Texas and 7 in Arkansas.


Is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2020)

Its money,,bout the long and short of it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey there Cool Cats , time for some biscuits and jelly and coffee

more trimming today

oh yeah , I’m a grampa again , #8


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

AWESOME BUDDY , Just wonderful News


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> did not know what it was so I looked it up


Yeah, that sucker was sooooooo painful!   They heat that wire to 180 degrees, it feels like fire inside your spine.   Very uncomfortable!



giggy said:


> remove the s at the end of the http so it says http:www.marijuanapassion.com and you should have no problem getting in.



Doesn't that create an unsecured website?   I seriously thought websites with https are secure?  Am I way off?




Hippie420 said:


> Look out, Grammy. I'm headin' yer way.


I'm lookin'!  Maybe give me a better estimate, my family is wondering why I'm out at the street all the time!  Lol


Hippie420 said:


> few years back


Was that sometime in the 80's?!  Looks like something I wanted back then!  Really cool,  @h


putembk said:


> @ MG. Sorry brother. Sad to read your post. Many on here are facing the same challenges and ultimately all here will cross that path. Simple fact, when you get older things are taken away from you. Takes me a couple of hours to get this old body moving. Boo, just posted something very similar to yours. It is my hope that you still come here and post as much as you can. In fact, as the winter of my life closes in on me I think places like this will become more important to me. Keep a good attitude and continue to post as much as you can. I enjoy reading your posts.



Wow, what beautiful words and my sentiments exactly.   @MG, I also hope you spend a much time here as possible and want to get to know you, I have only seen a few of your beautiful cannabis pictures and I really want to learn from you.  I'm about to start my first grow from start to finish in as an RV in the winter.   I'm bound to need some advice and face some strange challenges.   I'm really hoping to get collective help here, it's the best, and I really love what I've seen so far of your cultivator skills!


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

mornin folks...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

@Cannagrammy 
Quote
I'm lookin'!  Maybe give me a better estimate, my family is wondering why I'm out at the street all the time!  Lol

You left out the part holding my dirty toothbrush
That will lure him out for sure................................. LOL


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Doesn't that create an unsecured website?   I seriously thought websites with https are secure?  Am I way off?


yes it does, but how much of the internet is really secure?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning Boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Brothers LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

What they did for fun before they created HD's


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2020)

Good morning, fellow freaks. Grammy, where ya been? Thought maybe a wendigo had gotcha.
I was out in NM in the early 90's. That high plains painted desert is beautiful when the sun sets. Two days there and quit taking the asthma meds. Three days there and my rings fell off my fingers. Couldn't believe that the area was so nice for arthritis sufferers. Got all the way up to Shitcago before they'd fit again.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Congrats Big.  

Just about to take down a Diesel. Stinky little girl.  Things are gonna get gooey real quick.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That is too cool Walt Love them Big Birds
> [/ccvv,QUOTE]
> I totally agree!   Absolutely stunning and cool!  I would love to have some.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Grammy, where ya been?


Moving here has got me physically beat most days, but getting here the issue has been google apparently and electricity enough to charge my phone, lol. 

There are definitely benefits to the desert 

Is that part of why you're heading back this direction,  @hippie?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2020)

Grammy, I did a stint in the Chihuahuan desert and mountain area for a bit .... always felt great but def not as good as the NM plateau areas 

yeah .. I was chasing that elusive little cacti back then

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

All peace has been restored
Mums the word


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

patwi said:


> yeah .. I was chasing that elusive little cacti back then



How was the hunt?   Lol

So it's settled, everyone likes NM.  Let's all meet here in a year for a big smoke out!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> How was the hunt?   Lol
> 
> So it's settled, everyone likes NM.  Let's all meet here in a year for a big smoke out!


So were you posting a bird picture


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

Nooooo, lmao!  Actually wasn't posting a picture, the baby hit all those buttons and I didn't realize before I hit post reply.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> run in flower as close to 45-55% and temp at 78f, if I can I drop it to 75f



Sounds about right.   Sometimes I drop my night temps at the end but my humidity stays right around 45%.


bigsur51 said:


> I’m a grampa again , #8









That's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Garden chores are done.  Skies have become overcast so Mrs Pute and I are gonna take a walk at the lake.  Place has gone from looking like a spring break in Florida to a ghost town.  I like it that way.  School is back in session, fishing is crap right now and the water skiers have to wear a snowmobile suit to stay warm.  Pretty much means there isn't anybody there except old retired farts like me......love it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey there Cool Cats , time for some biscuits and jelly and coffee
> 
> more trimming today
> 
> ...


Well?

Is that liddoo bitty baby a hardlegs or a split-tail?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2020)

since getting rid of lawn mowers and their problems 10+ years back we have so so many hummingbirds and other birds that habitat around us .. painted buntings and catbirds too .. we have a gazillion flowers everywhere even some old rose bushes that actually smell so it's a natural draw ..  it's nice .. even the chickens get their daily routine walk out without too much fear of the hawks .. .  

I use a brush flame thrower and a weed eater for special spots .. not a fan of glyphosates but have them .. 


NM sounds like a great gathering hub .. on my way to Priest Point ID


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well?
> 
> Is that liddoo bitty baby a hardlegs or a split-tail?



hahahahahahaa!..
my fourth granddaughter


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> Garden chores are done.  Skies have become overcast so Mrs Pute and I are gonna take a walk at the lake.  Place has gone from looking like a spring break in Florida to a ghost town.  I like it that way.  School is back in session, fishing is crap right now and the water skiers have to wear a snowmobile suit to stay warm.  Pretty much means there isn't anybody there except old retired farts like me......love it.
> 
> View attachment 264563






since Putembk posted a photo of himself , I thought it was ok for a new member like me to post their photo


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 16, 2020)

Have a great night good people, my bong beckons ....


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> since Putembk posted a photo of himself , I thought it was ok for a new member like me to post their photo


Bigsur, that`s another one for your file ,lol...The harvest is being extremely KIND to me and I have 2 more days until it drops to zero degrees Celsius for at least 2 nights in a row....takeout food and coffee for at least the next week if anyone wants to drop by....Trudeau and his no limits to how much herb one can have at home has made my life a whole lot less stressful.....almost takes all the fun out of it!. hope you all had a great day and enjoy your evening Misfits!...take care n stay safe.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 16, 2020)

Evening misfits


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

I resemble that remark...


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Good night misfits!


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, hope the slumber was delightful


----------



## burnie (Sep 17, 2020)

Bout time for this curmudgeon to take a long nap . Night all !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 17, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, I slept like a big fat stoned baby, I hope you got some good rest too. Night burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Another day another donut (or dish of ice cream). Enjoy the day peoples.


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

mornin rudie...I've got blood work and can't munch until 9:30...dang I'm hungry...


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

morning everybody. brother boo yall start moving to damn early.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 17, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all!


Morning Drift
Winters coming


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2020)

That's fargin brillant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

One more, I could see Drift doing this LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

@giggy finally gets a ride on Drifts boat LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

OK @Unca Walt  This is a Landing Craft


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> One more, I could see Drift doing this LOL


So you have seen me docking our boat...


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @giggy finally gets a ride on Drifts boat LOL


never got that experience i'm a pollywog


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

The boat that started the Island.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Now the theme song is stuck in my head


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2020)

The Minnow..........on a 3 hour cruise.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 17, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind people, I'm going to watch a little more golf and get very stoned. There will probably be strawberries and ice cream involved.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm starting to see a reoccurring theme to your evenings.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Where is Weedhopper did he fall in?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Rumor has it that he's carrying on a torrid romance with one of the ex-mods from the site.


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where is Weedhopper did he fall in?


yeah, rudie is predictable...early to bed, early up...don't mess with the mans ice cream or his geetar...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

boo said:


> yeah, rudie is predictable...early to bed, early up...don't mess with the mans ice cream or his geetar...


Like coming between Hippie and his toothbrush collection LOL

Night Guys


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Rumor has it that he's carrying on a torrid romance with one of the ex-mods from the site.


 Which One. I think I know.  
Happy birthday you Old Toothbrush Bandit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2020)

Too tired to retype this. Thanks for asking my friend.
Sorry i haven't been around much Brothers.
Ive been traveling. I am surveying 10 stores in 10 different Cities that we are going to turn into Burkes Outlets. 3 in South Texas,,Did two of the 3 three today in south Texas,,and 7 all over Arkansas. In in a hotel in Jasper texas smoking a joint.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Good morning peoples, morning brother Boo. Yup, I'm a creature of habit, I already know what I'm doing tonight  (and what flavor). My plan for the day is watch golf, play guitar and smoke a lot of pot. I'm sure the evening will bring something sweet. Enjoy your Fryday peoples ....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2020)

Good morning my misfit brethren. Hope great day is ahead for all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 18, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning peoples, morning brother Boo. Yup, I'm a creature of habit, I already know what I'm doing tonight  (and what flavor). My plan for the day is watch golf, play guitar and smoke a lot of pot. I'm sure the evening will bring something sweet. Enjoy your Fryday peoples ....


 

(*envy*)

If I had ice cream every night, it would take about two weeks before I began to closely resemble Winnie The Pooh.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2020)

morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> (*envy*)
> 
> If I had ice cream every night, it would take about two weeks before I began to closely resemble Winnie The Pooh.


I do have a resemblance to Pooh Bear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> I do have a resemblance to Pooh Bear.


----------



## peacebiscuit (Sep 18, 2020)

Good Morning Possums! Sorry I don't get to come out often so this is a Drive By! You all still serving Breakfast? Well anyways I never have anything to say which is probably a good thing lol. Hope everyone has a Great Fryday! Jesse James says Hi to Dutch Boo!

Peace


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Morning all.  Glad to see you stop by PB.  Skies are filled with smoke again today.  Boy has the world changed.  2020 is gonna go down as a year unlike any other that I can remember.

Golf today.  I wish I could still play but I have worn these old tendons out.  So, I watch.  Maybe I will take up lawn bowling at the park.  Wait....to many ******'s there.

GW just checked in over here.  Another brother has crossed over into MP.  When he checks in give him a good welcome.

Lights are about to pop on so it is off to work for me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning all.  Glad to see you stop by PB.  Skies are filled with smoke again today.  Boy has the world changed.  2020 is gonna go down as a year unlike any other that I can remember.
> 
> Golf today.  I wish I could still play but I have worn these old tendons out.  So, I watch.  Maybe I will take up lawn bowling at the park.  Wait....to many ******'s there.
> 
> ...


Hi ya'll!  Today is our first day for over a week where air quality wasn't hazardous, but my heart really goes out to brothers and sisters that are evacuated and camped out, or worse yet, just got burned out or killed!

The dense acrid smoke did appear to take some of the fervor and joy out of mayhem and rioting, as well as peaceful protests, sooo calmer in that respect.

Still hunkered down and social distancing to avoid death by Covid-19.  

No asteroid strikes or major floods/earthquakes locally, and we are warm, dry and well fed, so in perspective all first world problems.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome to the fray, GW. Don't believe anything these chuckle heads tell you about me.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Guess I'm late....don't brush your teeth around Hippie!  You will never use it again if ya do!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

*WELCOME BROTHER GRAYWOLF*
*@Tattered Old Graywolf *
*Glad to have you join the pack*




​


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 18, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Have a great night kind people, it's time to get baked and play guitar. Speaking of baked I'm not having ice cream tonight, I'm going to suffer with strawberry shortcake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome Brother GW. Hope you enjoy the Passion.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> *WELCOME BROTHER GRAYWOLF*
> *@Tattered Old Graywolf *
> *Glad to have you join the pack*
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!  Whoop, whoop, awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks brother!  I hoping so too!


----------



## burnie (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey GW ! Nice to see another misfit over here !!  lol Enjoy the place .
peace


----------



## muggles (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome GW!  This place becomes more and more complete every day!  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2020)

hey gray, boy that was quick...good to see you and all the others that have become friends get back on common grounds...I've been a busy camper the last few days...a good thing...took the black buick out tonight, damn when that turbo spools up and pushes that methanol at 19 pounds you become part of the seat...scared the pants off my buddy...had our burgers and flew the coop...see you fine folks in the morning, rudie, see you shortly...bwahahahaha


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 19, 2020)

Good morning misfits, morning brother Boo. It's another Satyrday ......


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 19, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Hey guys and gals. Thank you all for the kind words after my last post. For those who don't know; I'm just about at the 20 year mark fighting primary progressive multiple sclerosis. I've been completely confined to a wheelchair and/or my recliner for the last 7-8 years. I'm at the stage now where I'm beginning to lose control of my hands, the left a little more than the right, fine motor skills are really bad and it's constantly blowing my mind how weak I've gotten. Got next to nothing for core strength.
> Given the circumstances, it's amazing to me sometimes that I still manage to pull off a grow. I don't keep up with things nearly as well as I should most of the time but, I still enjoy growing even though it can be tough for me. I am seriously considering shutting it down after making one good last run though. We don't go through that much, I can easily jar up enough to last us quite a while. Honestly, it'll likely last longer than me at this rate now. Maybe a lot longer. I've made it very clear for a long time that I won't stick around to be completely helpless, lying in a bed 24/7, having my diapers changed, being fed. No, thank you. I'm just not built for it, it would drive me mad, very quickly. The bad thing is, I constantly get glimpses of it, I'll have a little spell for a couple days or so when it's almost impossible to do anything at all. Just too weak. So, I see it coming. I'm terrified of something happening and taking away my ability to make my own choice too. I want to be here as long as I can, just keep playing it by ear. Anyway, lately, I've started losing interest in doing the forum thing more and more, that's why I'm not around that much. I got a good whining session in anyway...


What's up bro, I had no idea you was going thru all this bro.And as far as still keeping up with your garden you  have one of the best gardens and girls on here.
I am always impressed with the pictures of the girls you post bro,high times worthy pics,well I wish you the best and you and your peeps will be in my prayers bro.Happy growing to you bro.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome and good thoughts ya'll.  It feels like home already!

Boo I miss my severely traction limited busty rides.  More is better and too much is not quite enough.

60F @ 90% RH and predicted to hit 67F today with the air quality at 32 and rated as good!  

Hee, hee, hee, I just pickled some watermelon rinds, which turned out excellent.  No more throwing those away anymore!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2020)

Good morning , great to see GW in the house


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)

morning everybody. peacebiscuit and graywolf good to see yall, hope yall have been well.

evil clown


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Morning Islanders 🏝. Good to see the Misfits Family growing bigger and bigger with great Brothers and Sisters.
Great to see potheads laughing relaxing and having a good time. Exactly why we dont allow Politics and Clicks on this forum. One big family staying cool and stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2020)

OK, GW. I'll bite. Whatcha doin' with the melon rinds?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Eaten them LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2020)

Naw, that'd be like eatin' a banana skin.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Naw, that'd be like eatin' a banana skin.


Maybe he found the secret to eturnal youth


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

Oinks absolutely love watermelon rinds.

I din' know you could pickle them...

Gots a recipe?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 19, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> What's up bro, I had no idea you was going thru all this bro.And as far as still keeping up with your garden you  have one of the best gardens and girls on here.
> I am always impressed with the pictures of the girls you post bro,high times worthy pics,well I wish you the best and you and your peeps will be in my prayers bro.Happy growing to you bro.


Very much appreciated bro, thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Song for MisanthropyGardens


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, GW. I'll bite. Whatcha doin' with the melon rinds?


After eating the red part, I peel the rinds using a peeling knife, and then pickle the white part after cutting into thin slices, in 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 cup sugar, and 1 cup water.

Ultimately I eat them with great relish.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 19, 2020)

Well Screw me.  90 % of my outdoor has bud rot.  I am done outdoors.  Lost close to 3 lbs this time. Never again will I try to work 50 hours a week and grow out doors.  On the bright side. I have a Indoor grow. And All the plants I need to refill it ready.  So back to trim jail tomorrow.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 19, 2020)

Have a great night kind people, it's time to smoke some pot, eat a little ice cream and abuse my guitar. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> After eating the red part, I peel the rinds using a peeling knife, and then pickle the white part after cutting into thin slices, in 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 cup sugar, and 1 cup water.
> 
> Ultimately I eat them with great relish.


I wonder what they would taste like if you added yeast and fermented them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night kind people, it's time to smoke some pot, eat a little ice cream and abuse my guitar. Catch you all on the flip side.


Rudy tootie fresh and fruity Enjoy that Ice Cream
I just found out about my dog LOVES Vanilla Ice cream prob more than you
Night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

My kinda girl.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 19, 2020)

Yep That is for sure. 
We always put them on alive. Flat heads Like it that way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Shut the hell up,,you could give two shits about bait fish if that girl was camping out with ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

She will never go hungry LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Nether would her boyfriend.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 19, 2020)

Yep your right. If she bites the head off. I would be very worried


WeedHopper said:


> Shut the **** up,,you could give two shits about bait fish if that girl was camping out with ya.


----------



## burnie (Sep 20, 2020)

For my bikin` buddies : 



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 20, 2020)

Good morning misfits, morning brother Boo, morning burnie. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Morning RD,, i got woke up cause i moved my arm the wrong way and it hurt like hell. Stupid Rotator Cuff is a pain sometimes trying not to put pressure on it while im sleeping.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2020)

morning brother rudie, just got up for a quick snack and it's back to bed


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

burnie said:


> For my bikin` buddies :
> 
> 
> 
> peace









Golly Miss Molly
Morning folks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Yep your right. If she bites the head off. I would be very worried


A Pleasure one can surely only enjoy Once .........................................
Just ask John and Lorena Bobbitt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I wonder what they would taste like if you added yeast and fermented them



Good question! I've only fermented vegetables in brine, with no yeast.

59F @ 88% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 70F today. Looks like more rain later in the week and I turned the sprinklers off for the season. Expensive to sprinkle here because they charge a sewer charge for all water used, regardless of where it ends up.

I also brought in my Williamsii Caepitosa for the season and it looks like I will have to up pot it again for next season to make room for all the babies. I discovered that she really likes fish fertilizer and had I known that a few years ago, she would probably be the size of a dinner plate!

I had a whoa experience dosing yesterday. I took my usual 200 mg troche and it put me down. Not ill, but heavily sedated and not sure what happened. Either the dosage in the troches is not uniform and I OD'd, or the THC has converted to CBN. Unfortunately, my GC is all packed away and I have no means to check it out, so will forgo taking anymore from that batch until I can get a sample to a lab.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> A Pleasure one can surely only enjoy Once .........................................
> Just ask John and Lorena Bobbitt.


It won't be long now John.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good question! I've only fermented vegetables in brine, with no yeast.
> 
> 59F @ 88% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 70F today. Looks like more rain later in the week and I turned the sprinklers off for the season. Expensive to sprinkle here because they charge a sewer charge for all water used, regardless of where it ends up.
> 
> ...


LOL Had to look that one up
*Troche* definition is - lozenge. 

I really dislike when I over do a dose myself, one time I took like 10 times a dose on tincture and was in bed for 2 days , really bad.
What is all my GC that is packed away-  Do you have your own test equipment? Cool


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It won't be long now John.............


That's what Lorena said........................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> LOL Had to look that one up
> *Troche* definition is - lozenge.
> 
> I really dislike when I over do a dose myself, one time I took like 10 times a dose on tincture and was in bed for 2 days , really bad.
> What is all my GC that is packed away-  Do you have your own test equipment? Cool


I packed away my SRI gas chromatograph when we closed our lab.  My garage is so full of equipment right now, that I have no room to set it up even if I uncrated it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I packed away my SRI gas chromatograph when we closed our lab.  My garage is so full of equipment right now, that I have no room to set it up even if I uncrated it.


That sucks, I would love to have your Lab set up in my Cave .


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

burnie said:


> For my bikin` buddies :
> 
> 
> 
> peace



always liked that song.


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

i guess i should say morning to everybody. gray i tried pickled rinds but didn't like em, but i don't like watermelon either.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That sucks, I would love to have your Lab set up in my Cave .


I would love to have our lab set up in my garage again, but most of the stuff in my garage is from closing WolfWurx and most of the former SPR lab equipment is actually in another storage locker.  Time to decide what to keep and what to offload.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

giggy said:


> i guess i should say morning to everybody. gray i tried pickled rinds but didn't like em, but i don't like watermelon either.


If'n we all had the same taste, us man childs would have killed each other off by now over the same woman.  Leaves more for us'n what do................


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey there misfits , we will be in the big city today at the Home Depot looking at appliances , with NO mask , if they even let us in the store

im not sick , no one in my circle is sick , all sick peoples need to stay home and wear their masks at home , only healthy people need to be shopping , where is common sense?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Yep your right. If she bites the head off. I would be very worried


I think I might hesitate to do kissy-poos with her...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If'n we all had the same taste, us man childs would have killed each other off by now over the same woman.  Leaves more for us'n what do................


Fools have fought over Women since the beginning of time


----------



## muggles (Sep 20, 2020)

Say GW, haven't been able to stay up to date.  How is the lawsuit progressing?

Top of the mornin' to all you misfits.  Get out there and do what you do, winter is right around the corner.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Fools have fought over Women since the beginning of time


But fortunately, not all of us over the same one.......................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

muggles said:


> Say GW, haven't been able to stay up to date.  How is the lawsuit progressing?
> 
> Top of the mornin' to all you misfits.  Get out there and do what you do, winter is right around the corner.


Awaiting the latest decision as we speak.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I think I might hesitate to do kissy-poos with her...


Until she spit out the fish head at least...........  She looks like she is probably kissable all over.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But fortunately, not all of us over the same one.......................


Stole mine from the high school varsity football hero. That woman gets uglier and meaner every day, but I got her, so I'm the winner!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Stole mine from the high school varsity football hero. That woman gets uglier and meaner every day, but I got her, so I'm the winner!


But she handles a mean Toothbrush I bet....................................


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Good afternoon Islanders, it be smoke 'em up Sunday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

OK one more then I pick on Hooper


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 20, 2020)

Good afternoon misfits, smoke em up Sunday sounds good to me. I'm off to the couch to smoke dope and watch golf (or wicked tuna). Some strawberry shortcake is also on the agenda. Enjoy the night and I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2020)

in the morning bro...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Night guys


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Sissy.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 20, 2020)

Got Cheese Cake and Dark Chocolate Syrup.  Peace Out  10-4  73


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Song for MisanthropyGardens




You got the wrong one, this is my theme song.


----------



## burnie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, just a flybye...dark chocolate, salted almonds, and raisins...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Enjoy your day today. Good morning misfits, have a great Moanday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie, just a flybye...dark chocolate, salted almonds, and raisins...


Morning All
Boo        Breakfast of Champions........................


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning ya'll!

57F @ 89% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 72F today.

The wildfire smoke is gone and the protests, unlawful assemblies, and riots have returned. The latest is a pledge by one of the local leaders is that they will never go away period, until all of the protesters demands are met.  Given how unreasonable some of the demands are, we may be in it for the long haul.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning Wolf
42 here RH ? not to bad today, going to be 60 ish here today
The whole world has gone Mad. It makes me sick to think about any of it.
Locked and Loaded is my motto


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Time to bring in the Scoops Haha





So what is next     Soylent Green ?




THE CURE LOVE



​


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning Gang. Im off this week and back to traveling nxt week. Nxt week i have 7 cities to go to in Arkansas. Whats cool is im going to be the the Ozarks for one of them.


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

morning everybody. hopper what southern texas towns did you go to?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Im off this week and back to traveling nxt week. Nxt week i have 7 cities to go to in Arkansas. Whats cool is im going to be the the Ozarks for one of them.


Glad to hear
Lake of the Ozarks  Big Meet there this week yes?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. hopper what southern texas towns did you go to?


Well Good Morning @giggy 
May the Blue Bird of Happiness Crap right between ya eyes
Have a Great day bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. hopper what southern texas towns did you go to?


Liberty,Lumberton, and Jasper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Liberty,Lumberton, and Jasper.


For a minute I thought you typed Life, Liberty, and Levin LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning all you misfits


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning all.  I see everybody is off to a running start this morning.  Gonna take me a few minutes.  I tweeked my back pulling horse reddish yesterday ....... Coffee!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2020)

I hurt my back pulling a hooker off the bed and escorted her to the front door , no sleepovers....


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

How much does a hooker cost in your parts ..... Does she have teeth?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> How much does a hooker cost in your parts ..... Does she have teeth?


Does that really matter


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Liberty,Lumberton, and Jasper.


damn i thought you said south texas not east texas. if mom sells the ranch she is looking at jasper texas. i've run the roads pretty hard in liberty, not so much in lumberton.


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Well Good Morning @giggy
> May the Blue Bird of Happiness Crap right between ya eyes
> Have a Great day bro


morning, as long as it is buds of blue dream it should be ok.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Does that really matter


I kinda like teeth at just the right time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

giggy said:


> damn i thought you said south texas not east texas. if mom sells the ranch she is looking at jasper texas. i've run the roads pretty hard in liberty, not so much in lumberton.


Well im in Dallas,,so its definitely south to me.
Yeah it was some beautiful Country. And ill tell ya something,, i was laughing my ass off at all the Flags i seen for a certain person. Hundreds of them and on big Ranches too.Funny as hell. You cant do that around Dallas or your shit will get tore up or stolen. 
So Giggy was i close to you when i was in Liberty?


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

i'm from new caney and houston area. close to me? no not unless your in bama.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you misfitsView attachment 264678
> View attachment 264680


NO WAY!!

What happened to all that icky white stuff that wrecked everything I could see?  

Looks like a fargin jungle out there -- again.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 21, 2020)

Have a great night kool kats and kitties, I'm going to get really stoned and fondle my guitar. I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

\The flip Side  Night brother


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 21, 2020)

Evening IOM.  After all my tragic dealing with the Mold Monster, I feel the need to get some beans wet.
So I dug deep in the box. Grabbed 2 packs,  These are gonna be next.  And The Winners are.
Horn Dawg OG and Apollo 13 F4.   Stay Tuned.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 22, 2020)

Good morning peoples, morning brother Boo. It's Two Toke Tuesday .....


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

morning brother rudie...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> NO WAY!!
> 
> What happened to all that icky white stuff that wrecked everything I could see?
> 
> Looks like a fargin jungle out there -- again.



yep , we dodged a bullet for sure , lucked out this year , looks like we will salvage at least 80% of the garden


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2020)

Bummer Big!  Good that it didn't stick around.

Gooode mawning ya'll!  63F @ 79% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 70F in these here parts.

Yet another ho hum day in Pacific NW Paradise, with good air quality, and no riot last night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I kinda like teeth at just the right time.


Have I got the Movie for You












						- IMDb
					

on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

Morning brothers of the bud!!  Sun did come and it looks like the start of a nice day!  All I've got to do is figure out what to do with it!  First is coffee and I haven't gotten beyond that.


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

ummmphh...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ugg. I think I'm gonna quit drinking. At least 'till Thursday.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 22, 2020)

Have a good night kind people. I just demolished a plate of spaghetti now I'm going to see how baked I can get.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Just made a squad sized pot of chicken & dumplings. Waiting for it to cool enough to eat. Sure smells good.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Evening IOM.  After all my tragic dealing with the Mold Monster, I feel the need to get some beans wet.
> So I dug deep in the box. Grabbed 2 packs,  These are gonna be next.  And The Winners are.
> Horn Dawg OG and Apollo 13 F4.   Stay Tuned.



You're gonna love Apollo 13, have grown it several times. The most potent that I have grown.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

I can testify to that. I'd say the guy that came up with the brand is a genius, but it would give him a big head. Besides, he knows it.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 22, 2020)

I got Supper in the oven. Now off to get them seeds wet. Got to Stoned Last night.  Looks Like about 11 OZ were saved. Enough to get me though this next indoor.  Did a test bowl on the Deep Chunk x Orange Glue.  Very Mellow Attitude,  With a Heady Enlightenment.  
Yep I am Stoked to find a nice Girl in the Apollo 13,  Let the Hunt Begin.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

Brother in Law took me to a gentlemens club for my Birthday......it was hot.  So were the girls.


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 22, 2020)

Good evening Misfits....Been knee deep in the hoopla and things are going extremely well....all the Afghani Kush x Strawberry Diesel x AA are all down and I`m seeing very little and I mean little mold....It`s been a dry September but we`ve been hit with 3 frosts in a row....now it`s raining as Hurricane Ted approaches Nova Scotia.
  The  Afghani Kush x Strawberry Diesel x AA is one special plant and I`m very happy I made it...chalk full of trichs and it now has that Strawberry smell that I was hoping for....squeeze the buds and you get some Diesel....here`s a pic of a dry pruned bud, not the best pic so I`ll get some more when everything is all said and done....hope you all had a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## muggles (Sep 23, 2020)

Good night everyone.


----------



## burnie (Sep 23, 2020)

Night everybody . Shufflin` towards the door 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 23, 2020)

G'nite burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning people. It's hippy Hump Day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> After eating the red part, I peel the rinds using a peeling knife, and then pickle the white part after cutting into thin slices, in 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 cup sugar, and 1 cup water.
> 
> Ultimately I eat them with great relish.



Well, TOG, I just went through a humongumous S-curve with this.  (*snork*)

I mixed up enough to make 3 quarts.

Put one of them in the refistenator (<-- word invented by my kid) to chill it.  Next day, took it out tasted one of the strips... and really did not care for it.

Tried another one, and another one, and... JEEZ.  Something musta thrown a fargin switch, because I love these things.

Not only that, but they are low-calorie treats!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

Dunno if I can get this to work; but it is a feel-good thing --

A three-year old little girl got lifted way the heck up and around in the air by a kite.  But she got down completely unhurt.  They oughta give her silver pilot wings.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Dunno if I can get this to work; but it is a feel-good thing --
> 
> A three-year old little girl got lifted way the heck up and around in the air by a kite.  But she got down completely unhurt.  They oughta give her silver pilot wings.



I loaded it from Youtube  SCARY S**T


Go to 45sec and start there


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning misfits, what up today ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, TOG, I just went through a humongumous S-curve with this.  (*snork*)
> 
> I mixed up enough to make 3 quarts.
> 
> ...


An acquired taste?  I hate how many rinds I've let get away from me without pickling them!

I just put up some onions sliced 1/16" thick on a mandolin and pickled in the same mixture.  Also good with Daikon.

64F @ 62% RH, about 2" of rain and 68F predicted.

Well, I tried to run the Jeep through DEQ yesterday, but alas the line of waiting cars extended into the street facing both ways, so I decided to try again this morning earlier. The Ford electric didn't require DEQ, so we were able to renew registration from home. The bad news is that they stuck us with extra fees to cover road tax, without checking to see how many miles we actually drive every year.

We finally got the official notice from our tenant, whom has a new job in Corvallis and moving after 15 years. I replaced the plumbing and electrical last time around, but it looks like a repaint job and new carpets at a minimum, and we may redo the bathroom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning
Now I want a water melon to make some rinds .
I beat they are a dang good diet aid and help keep the Blood Sugar lvl down


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Mornin' everyone, I brought coffee...  well, better than coffee, coffee!


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 23, 2020)

Good afternoon Misfits....The storm passed East of me and all`s well that ends well....No high winds here but we did get about 40 mils of rain....Got to sleep in this morning which was the first time in over 2 weeks....everything smells like herb in here but I live alone with Mans best friends so it`s all good....heading out to see what`s still standing then back home for an evening BBQ....hope you all have a great day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Private Hippie reporting late for duty, as usual.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

As long as ya made it!   Good morning!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning CG. Mornings getting a little crispy out there yet?

Spent a couple of weeks in Moriarty around 30 years ago. The gal at the local bar asked me if I'd noticed that the winds picked up around noon and quit around three o'clock. I told her that I had and asked what caused it. She said, "It's 'cause Arizona blows and Texas sucks!"


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

It's getting down there at night.   We are seeing 50's regularly now, but the days won't get cool fast enough for me! 

What's the night temps where you are?


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

Down into the 40's most mornings here now.  Frost is only one cold spell away.

Break from trimming.  15 minutes and back at it.  Fresh cup and another hour then walking with Mrs Pute at the lake......same old routine.  Will finish what is left of the trimming after my walk.  Would like to stop by the gun store and get more shotgun shells.  Hopefully they will have buckshot in stock.  If not I will order a couple boxes.  

Had a bear in the front yard couple of nights ago.  Broke into a couple of trash cans.  Damnn thing will probably be here until winter so no trash out the night before pick up.   Last week there was a mountain lion out back.  I don't mind the bears but a mountain lion isn't cool.  Mrs. Pute and I both saw it and couldn't believe ours eyes as I have never seen one in the wild but several neighbors confirmed the sighting the next day.  Life in the mountains......

Oops, my 15 minutes are up....back to trimming.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

I feel like a laggard.  A haggard laggard.  Lowest in days was yesterday:  88F   Right now it is 92F in the shade... and the only way to find some shade is to lift yer foot up and look under it.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> mountain lion isn't cool


When I was a kid, one was sleeping on our backyard fence waiting for my little white fur ball to come outside through the doggy door.  When she didn't, the damn thing tried coming in!   We closed that door trap just in time!


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> View attachment 264772
> 
> 
> Mornin' everyone, I brought coffee...  well, better than coffee, coffee!


damn grammy you a good looking momma with my favorite coffee too. lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow!  Like Raquel Welch -- her cup runneth over!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> her cup runneth over!



Pass your cup, there's more!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anyone know where @WoodsRat has gone?   Hope she's okay,


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Im sure she will be back. Ask Hippie,,he had a crush on her.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

i warshed (i'm southern) out my mason jars and my little box i carry my work buds in and made some iso. got to burn some last night, it was pretty darn good too. been smoking bunk but that is fix'n to end, looking forward to that too.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

hippie gets a crush on all of em. lol he likes women almost as much as he likes toothbrushes.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Ask Hippie,,he had a crush on her.


Haha!  I don't think it is ONLY @Hippie420 !


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> i wrashed (i'm southern) out my mason jars and my little box i carry my work buds in and made some iso. got to burn some last night, it was pretty darn good too. been smoking bunk but that is fix'n to end, looking forward to that too.



Sir Giggy, would you please help out an innocent ole sojer?

What are work buds?

What is iso that you make?  Heated wood to get alcohol?

Nope... you burned some (unknown thing) and it wuz good? What?

What is the bunk you have been smoking?

Why would you be looking forward to giving up bunk smoking? (whatever that is)

HALP!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Private Hippie reporting late for duty, as usual.


Dang it PYLE Drop and give me 25


----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2020)

hey folks, just got back from the parts house, had to buy a control switch...how's about paying $4300 for a dang switch...I guess it's worth it to get the machine up and running...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> hippie gets a crush on all of em. lol he likes women almost as much as he likes toothbrushes.


Hippies Gal of his DREAMS



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

boo said:


> hey folks, just got back from the parts house, had to buy a control switch...how's about paying $4300 for a dang switch...I guess it's worth it to get the machine up and running...


Darn What exactly was it for


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Sir Giggy, would you please help out an innocent ole sojer?
> 
> What are work buds?
> 
> ...


Cut him some slack He is a Southerner....................................................Just Kidding Gig


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> give me 25


See he only asked for 25?  He knew 50 was outta the question!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> See he only asked for 25?  He knew 50 was outta the question!


I bet most of us would have a have time doing 25 Military pushups LOL


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

Another misfit checking in.
Went to pick up a handful of lures earlier. Got so depressed I ended up walking out empty handed. This has really messed me up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Another misfit checking in.
> Went to pick up a handful of lures earlier. Got so depressed I ended up walking out empty handed. This has really messed me up.


Rock you suffered a personal loss of objects that you held dear to you, will take some time to get over for sure
Perfectly normal, wish we could find the Basterds nd knee-C them. But at least it was property and not a loved one.
Things will come round and you will see, maybe someone who knows can gift you new tackle. Karma Baby
Keep a possitive outlook , try and look again in a week or so. I think of it like the loss of a wedding ring, a sacred item
It will take time to except they are gone.
Hang in there.
Roster


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Dang it PYLE Drop and give me 25


funny


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I bet most of us would have a have time doing 25 Military pushups LOL


Oh, I'm SURE that's not true!   I bet you all are buff as h*ll just won't admit it.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> This has really messed me up.


I'm so sorry!   If you ever just wanna talk (cry or b*tch) I'm here.   That truly does suck!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Rock you suffered a personal loss of objects that you held dear to you, will take some time to get over for sure
> Perfectly normal, wish we could find the Basterds nd knee-C them. But at least it was property and not a loved one.
> Things will come round and you will see, maybe someone who knows can gift you new tackle. Karma Baby
> Keep a possitive outlook , try and look again in a week or so. I think of it like the loss of a wedding ring, a sacred item
> ...


Due to the Corona virus factory are closed and shops are running out of gear. All I was seeing were empty pegs where all my favorite lures should have been. I know the marina store will have some but that means paying “mountain prices”. I probably oughta take a break until this quits gnaw I at me.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Sir Giggy, would you please help out an innocent ole sojer?
> 
> What are work buds?
> 
> ...


unky work buds are the small buds you take to work with you so you can sneak off to get a buzz. iso is Isopropyl alcohol hash, it makes more of a tar type of hash. most hash is bubble, shatter or peanut butter. iso is real sticky. if you clean out your grinder and catch everything that comes out, pour it through a coffee filter to catch all the trash and let it dry in a clear or white bowl. you can scrape it out with a razor blade and roll a small piece into a log then lay it in the pouch of your rolling paper before you add your weed. i want to learn to make bubble hash but never have enough for it. you can take bubble hash and squeeze it to a tight bar or puck and bake it to make the hash that you used to could buy on the streets.

unky heres you some reading








						Types of Hash & How It’s Made
					

Have you ever wondered why hash looks different everywhere you go? Learn all the different kinds of hash in this article.




					sensiseeds.com


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

In your opinion, is hash worth it?


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 23, 2020)

Rocky, I am in South Florida, our tackle shops are jammed, you got anynamed lures you looking for? I fish   primary snook here, I run rapalla 14x Xrap, just different colors, got any pics I'll see if we have what you need

5:15 pm flip tonite, start 12/12......Drifts 3 Bubba Chunk, 3 deep chunk x choco trip, and 2 chocolate diesel those were from skitty


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 23, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> got any pics I'll see if we have what you need



I would be happy to see what's in my area also.   I don't fish but I can shop like a banshee, especially with pictures.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Rocky, I am in South Florida, our tackle shops are jammed, you got anynamed lures you looking for? I fish   primary snook here, I run rapalla 14x Xrap, just different colors, got any pics I'll see if we have what you need
> 
> 5:15 pm flip tonite, start 12/12......Drifts 3 Bubba Chunk, 3 deep chunk x choco trip, and 2 chocolate diesel those were from skitty


I use to live in New Port Richey Florida on River Road right by the Canal. I use to get up at 4am to fish for Snook. Loved the fight.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Rocky, I am in South Florida, our tackle shops are jammed, you got anynamed lures you looking for? I fish   primary snook here, I run rapalla 14x Xrap, just different colors, got any pics I'll see if we have what you need
> 
> 5:15 pm flip tonite, start 12/12......Drifts 3 Bubba Chunk, 3 deep chunk x choco trip, and 2 chocolate diesel those were from skitty


Oh man I have a package of that DC x Choc Trip from skitty. I don’t know why I’ve waited so long to run them.
I appreciate the offers of assistance. I’m going to check a couple online places and if they’re out I’ll be hollering at both of ya. Fishing is my therapy and I need it more than ever lately.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 23, 2020)

Other coast, I fish Palm Beach county,  and intercoastal on out going tide, ambush fish that is good eating, when I beach fish, mullet run, snook and tarpon , eat snook over 24", let tarpon go


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

I caught 4 Snook one morning and we had a fish fry for the apartments we lived in. Fed everyone and they loved it.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 23, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind stoners, I'm off to play guitar and poke some smot.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

Sorry Rocky.  On line stores seem to be stocked.  Damm things aren't cheep though.  Makes me glad I tie my own flies.

It's beer thirty here!  Trimming is done,  good walk in and no surprises ......  So far!  Forgot what I put in my pipe last nigh but it isn't gonna last long.  Funny how people who smoke marijuana are always happy.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

*What is needed here is a Darn Good Laugh*


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 23, 2020)

Skitty was the chocolate diesel seeds from 2005, got 2 out of 6 sprouted,
The deep chunk x choco trip was Uni choco trip x the only male deep chunk I had, drift you ran mine, chime in if you chose


----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I bet most of us would have a have time doing 25 Military pushups LOL


I'm 68 and do 200 situps at the gym every week, couldn't do one a year ago due to the cancer surgery but thru sheer determination I'm more fit today than I was 20 years ago...it's all about mind over matter


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

The older I get.....the faster I was!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

The older i get the better looking i get. Im so handsom,,,my beard is Chrome,,not gray. Okay,,,,maybe not,,but that's what my Wife tells me when she needs shopping money.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

Hopper, you are a fine figure of a man!!!   Now you can buy me a boat and maybe a truck to pull it.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 23, 2020)

Evening misfits


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 23, 2020)

Howdy ! misfits i don't know about you but kind of seemed like a long day too me , uh maybe a season change thing  kind of cool and rainy out  So just came in from running my dogs sat down to a fat one and some tunes !
Winding down for the night take care !


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 24, 2020)

Good morning misfits, it's another day in paradise.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2020)

59F @ 89% RH, wet, and predicted to reach 65F.

I got the Jeep through DEQ, but had to wait in a long line again, even arriving thirty minutes before DEQ opened. They charged about $150 more than last time, presumably road tax and about half what they charged to renew the all electric ford.

I started sorting the storage garage and throwing some stuff on Craigs list for free just to get rid of it. IE: Does anyone covet the rear seat out of a 2003 Suburban for free?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 59F @ 89% RH, wet, and predicted to reach 65F.
> 
> I got the Jeep through DEQ, but had to wait in a long line again, even arriving thirty minutes before DEQ opened. They charged about $150 more than last time, presumably road tax and about half what they charged to renew the all electric ford.
> 
> I started sorting the storage garage and throwing some stuff on Craigs list for free just to get rid of it. IE: Does anyone covet the rear seat out of a 2003 Suburban for free?


our govt at work.  tax this, fee that


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good morning my misfit brethren of the Island. Hope a good day is had by all. "Wake 'n bake" time ya'll.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope yall have a fine day.
Better grab some coffee and wake and bake.


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

morning misfits happy fry-day eve


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> In your opinion, is hash worth it?


i like hash but i prefer flower


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> i like hash but i prefer flower


That really surprises me.  I never even saw hash, but I assumed that since it was so fargin hard to make, it must be wonderful.  

Is hash more powerful than buds?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> That really surprises me.  I never even saw hash, but I assumed that since it was so fargin hard to make, it must be wonderful.
> 
> Is hash more powerful than buds?



its stronger, and easy to make.   and almost free
buy a filter that fits on a five gallon bucket.   and a pound of dry ice.    
your hash comes from trimmings that have sugar on the leaves.    save all your trim, and little buds that are not worth saving with your jarred and cured harvest.
let that dry out crispy, then store it in whatever until you have enough to make hash.
bust the dry ice up in chunks the size of golf balls, add the trimmings and dry ice in the bucket, slip the filter over the bucket, flip it upside down and shake for about ten seconds, then move to a new spot and shake for ten more, move and shake again.   the goal is to have three piles, the first being mostly trichomes, and not much plant matter.   the next piles will have more plant matter, but still packs a punch.   wax paper or parchment paper on a kitchen table so its not messy.   credit card works well to scrape it around.   i love hash and its a good way to recoup some losses from trimming your buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Nothing like old school hash making Yarddog. Love it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hopper, I want to borrow your mirror. If it makes YOU look good, I'll be a Hollyweird movie star!

As far as hash/buds go, I like 'em both, but I prefer hashish. Easier on the lungs, easier to work with, and a lot more compact to store in the freezer.

Wolf, what kinda Jeep ya got? I'm kinda lookin' for a flat fender, like maybe a CJ2 or 3. Wouldn't mind a WWII era Willys, either.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2020)

Here's Unca, trying to learn everything VERY quickly:







Brings back a memory of my youth:

There I was, over Schweinfurt in my B-17, with three engines burning and one of them turning -- and the autopilot had just bailed out with the last parachute -- leaving me with a silkworm and a needle.

I was one busy m'fr.

What I did learn is that I will never get to try that hash stuff; I don't even have a fargin silkworm.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Does anyone covet the rear seat out of a 2003 Suburban for free?



Yes, you'll have takers, I'm sure.   That's actually a nice thing to do, it's time consuming for you, but very nice! 

*Good morning beautiful people!*


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> That really surprises me.  I never even saw hash, but I assumed that since it was so fargin hard to make, it must be wonderful.
> 
> Is hash more powerful than buds?


unky hash is great but you loose the taste and the buzz is different, well to me it is. i take and make a small ball of iso, load my bowl and drop the ball on top. hold my lighter to the side so i get the heat but not lighting my pipe. the hash melts and it gives off smoke. in general i'll have a good buzz going before i ever light the flower, of course after the ball has melted down it's time to light the bowl up.


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

i saw something about the governor of california signed a bill outlawing gas powered vehicles. i haven't had a chance to look into it but if they did it just shows how stupid they really are.


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

I read phasing out gasoline/diesel combustion engines by 2035 . All electric after that . No hybrids ! 
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Damn,,so i cant drive my riding lawnmower to the corner store.


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 24, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...Another day of tickling the Ladies and this is gonna take awhile, lol... I had a sit down with my friend on the Res and we came up with a price per gram that I`m more then happy with....took in the finished product in and let the buds speak for themselves....they were blown away with the how good it looked and said it could sell for indoor....mission accomplished!....heading up the Mountain for the afternoon so I do hope that your all  enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## muggles (Sep 24, 2020)

Outstanding Ribs!  Always makes my heart smile to see good things happen to good people.  Lord knows you spared no love in growing them out and good to see you gain the reward.

Wishing a helluva good day to all my misfit brothers and sisters. 

I love my bubblehash and is the predominant way I smoke anymore.  Roll it into as thin a snake as I can and break apart in little pieces.  Just show it the flame and enjoy.  No offense giggy but if you are losing the taste something is terrible wrong imho.  Granted it is different but to my taste it is much better.  Different folk have different taste.  As long as you enjoy it, that is all that matters.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

Hash is on the menu daily......


----------



## muggles (Sep 24, 2020)

Scissor hash isn't so terrible either...  and Uncle Walt, scissor hash is the resin left on the scissors when you are trimming your buds.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> i saw something about the governor of california signed a bill outlawing gas powered vehicles. i haven't had a chance to look into it but if they did it just shows how stupid they really are.


no new sales after then.   its a pretty far fetched idea.   with their electrical infrastructure they cannot even support the demands they have as it is.  much less having so many cars charging back up.    not to mention the environmental impact of the battery manufacturing, and eventual disposal. 
what do you expect, its Kaliforniastan....


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Would create quite a few black outs, weekly probably!


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

muggles said:


> No offense giggy but if you are losing the taste something is terrible wrong imho.  Granted it is different but to my taste it is much better.  Different folk have different taste.  As long as you enjoy it, that is all that matters.


where i live you just can't get much of anything good. my hash is iso and the taste isn't that great, almost like putting rso in your mouth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Hash is on the menu daily......



(**green envy**)


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> where i live you just can't get much of anything good. my hash is iso and the taste isn't that great, almost like putting rso in your mouth.


i wouldn't be able to even buy weed, i know no one that sells.   besides, once you smoke your own, you don't want any of that dried out ditch weed that sells in the south


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

yarddog said:


> i wouldn't be able to even buy weed, i know no one that sells.   besides, once you smoke your own, you don't want any of that dried out ditch weed that sells in the south


I very rarely smoke others anymore.  I always have my own!


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

ditch weed bunk same thing and it sux, but a small piece of hash in it and it's better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Not even sure why he is lurking. Has nothing to say nor does he care to join in and be a part of the site. 
Unlike the other crew we don't bann ppl because we don't see eye to eye. He is more then Welcome to jump right in and help ppl.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

I know the city folks would benefit by using some kind of mass transit, but it would have to be a lot safer than it is now. For us folks out in the sticks, I think it would be great to walk down to the end of the road, jump on a bus, and let it take me to the pub.
I really can't see them coming up with a proper electrical grid that could handle all of the autos in the US. Maybe it's time to go back to the horse and buggy days? What about horse farts?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Not even sure why he is lurking. Has nothing to say nor does he care to join in and be a part of the site. I dont get it,,but its what ever. What ever floats his boat.


Huh?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Not even sure why he is lurking.



I think I know....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Hippie we are Talking about Caw.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Well if he is looking for new members we have plenty of them but most already know about the PM crap. No big deal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Long as he don't crap on the rug, he's welcome, right?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

And a homey place makes people feel at home!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Sneaking, sneaking, who be sneaking around my precious




​


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

Where is that fricken ring.....gollum


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Its around Uranus.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> I very rarely smoke others anymore.  I always have my own!


Rubbin' it in... rubbin' it in...


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Sneaking, sneaking, who be sneaking around my precious
> 
> 
> 
> ​





putembk said:


> Where is that fricken ring.....gollum


i told yall not to post my picture and yall said yall wouldn't, i don't know if i can trust yall no mo. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> i told yall not to post my picture and yall said yall wouldn't, i don't know if i can trust yall no mo. lol


Oh shoot LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> i told yall not to post my picture



You do realize you are telling old stoners this, right?   Lol


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 24, 2020)

Word


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 24, 2020)

I like hash but it makes me cough my arse off, a friend of mine makes it and will sell grams for $15, last gran I had lasted me about a month, lol. I used to make kief but now I use all my trim to make cookies. I love me some cookies plus they help me sleep. For toking I usually just keep my little glass bowl packed and hit on it throughout the day. i very rarely smoke joints because they stink up my apartment. Even though weed is legal here most apartments don't allow smoking of anything so I still have to fly under the radar.

Enjoy the night people, my bowl is calling me, then I think I'll play a little guitar before I attack something sweet. Catch you all in the morning.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 24, 2020)

A very productive day. After 6 stores being out of the color/size lures I need I tried Walmart. I was only able to find 1/4 Oz spoons but they were the right colors and patterns. Went up the pass to the Woodland Park Walmart and scored again. They’re selling Kastmasters for about 1/3 off what I normally pay. Can’t find anyone to go with me tomorrow so I guess I’m going without the canoe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> You do realize you are telling old stoners this, right?   Lol


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......................


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello Misfits !
man another long one ,finally getting to settle  for  the night dogs have been exercised and ph on my girls checked !
thought i would try out a faty of my Fire og.  and chill on some tunes .!
Cheers!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning kind people, it's Fryday .....


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

hello peeps.      finally friday.  whew its been a week. 
rained last night, now the grass will grow and i'll be able to drink beer and put a few hours on my old 52 model tractor this weekend.
i might cut loose and use the '46 instead


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning YD and Drifting. Time for some coffee.
Gotta go pick up the Company truck today and get ready to travel to 7 cities in Arkansas starting Monday. What's cool is one of the cities in in the Ozark Mountains. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Wolf, what kinda Jeep ya got? I'm kinda lookin' for a flat fender, like maybe a CJ2 or 3. Wouldn't mind a WWII era Willys, either.



We have a 5.2L 95 Grand Cherokee Limited, which we drove less than 1000 miles last year, with the balance of the milage going on the all-electric Ford Focus.



Cannagrammy said:


> Yes, you'll have takers, I'm sure. That's actually a nice thing to do, it's time consuming for you, but very nice!



I hoping!  I need the space…………

60F @ 77% RH, and 62F with rain predicted.

I brought in my Williamsii cactus indoors for the season.  She bulked up this season and added some more pups on fish fertilizer.  Time to up pot her again next season.

I put my remaining C-99/NLs under cover to stave off bud rot until I can harvest her.  Outdoor season is over in these here parts.  I popped six beans and broke ones neck transplanting.  Our cat ate two, though I saved one and I moved two to friend “A’s” garden and two to friend “B” to save the rest.  One each in the two gardens grew nads, soooo down to two out of six seeds.  Here is my lady from garden “B”.

I planted some winter wheat for our cat to graze on, but alas, she much preferred cannabis……………….


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning everybody DragNFly buzzed in, from South Florida, we have7-11 ft waves today, I'll be headed to beach after I write 2 sales orders
Drift, good luck today, fair winds and following seas, slay the red fish
Smoking GG4 this am......


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

morning everybody, dragonfly good to see you bro, hope your doing well bro. you not gonna go surfing?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

He saw Hippie on the Beach holding his toothbrush and ran LOL


----------



## muggles (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning fellow misfits!  Sitting here with a fresh cup of coffee and an even fresher bowl.  Hoping everyone is having a good start to their day and that the Powdery Mildew Warriors are victorious. 

Hopefully the fish gods are smiling on Rocky this morning and he is slaying them.  I hope he catches his biggest trout ever.

I t would be right nice if Drift finally found those redfish too!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 25, 2020)

muggles said:


> Rocky this morning and he is slaying them. I hope he catches his biggest trout ever.



Me too, buddy, me too! 

Good morning, everyone!

I've got live birds at the post offices this morning!   That's not a typo, they sent half to the mailing address post office and the other half to the Moriarty post office.   Ugh!  Lol, guess we are driving for 2 hours just to go get baby chicks.

Any Advice from you peeps whom have owned chickens?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Self feeders and waterers, long ago for me  light bulbs for heat
They eat MASH at 1st (small chopped corn)


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 25, 2020)

We bought a broader for heat, do you think the light bulbs are better?


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> We bought a broader for heat, do you think the light bulbs are better?


I always just used Lights with reflectors (you have to set them to the correct height as to not burn the little chicks leaves (LOL)
Baby chicks, less than one week old will need to be kept at a temperature of *90 degrees Fahrenheit
Fahrenheit




The Fahrenheit scale is a temperature scale based on one proposed in 1724 by Dutch–German–Polish physicist Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit. It uses the degree Fahrenheit as the unit. Several accounts of how he originally defined his scale exist. The lower defining point, 0 ℉, was established as the freezing temperat…
en.wikipedia.org*
. When you first get your chicks, dip their beaks into the water to ‘teach’ them how to drink. Do the same with their food. They are creatures of habit and will quickly learn this life skill.

Baby chicks need supplemental heat (a heat lamp, a Brinsea Ecoglow, or a mama hen) to keep the brooder box warm for about *four to six weeks* depending on the outside temperatures.



This is the set up I used (like this)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> We bought a broader for heat, do you think the light bulbs are better?


That should be fine , I never used one .
I was a poor 15yr old when I 1st had my own chickens (sold eggs to neighbors) Built a 40x40 foot pen and chicken house all by myself without help, Came out really nice  Wish I had Pics to show you.
I had chcikens for about 5 yrs


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

never raised chickens, now hogs are another story.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 25, 2020)

I used to have chickens. I'd go talk to them and gather eggs  every morning. What a way to start the day!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Never liked chickens because i couldn't catch them with my pants around my ankles.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Never liked chickens because i couldn't catch them with my pants around my ankles.


******
oh wow, w e i r d o is censored     def hurt someone's feelings with that one lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

I know right. I ran into that a few times. Had to spell things with a dot in between the letters.
And im not a ******,,,chickens just never trusted me for some reason.


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 25, 2020)

Good afternoon Misfits/Islanders....It`s nice and sunny here and it`s suppose to stay  this way up until the full moon on October 1st....some plants are still trying to finish so this might help....coffee and a toke then I`m off to see the Wizard....enjoy your day and love the one your with....I get quite lonely here at times but I thank God for Mans best friends....take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

A wise old Indian told me one time that if you can die and have had one good friend and one good dog, you've had a full life.


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

i like more then one each. one hour to qt, to bad i gotta give em a half day tomorrow.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 25, 2020)

Have a great night kind people, I'm going to finish watching Dazed and Confused and smoke pot.


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2020)

my cock attacked me yesterday, boy what a fight...after the bastage ripped a gash down my arm it was on...ended up holding him by the neck making sure who runs the place...now the pot belly pig, he goes after dutch daily...life is a carnival, 10 cents a shot...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Bro,,,i laughed my freaking ass off when i read,,, My Cock attacked me. Im like,, what the hell is he doing fighting with his Cock.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok people, boo, earl will call animal control, yoooz was in rooster areas, he warned you to leave before talons forward attack to your eyes, SHAME, SHAME, SHAME........


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Had a bantam hen get her foot caught in a feed sack string. I leaned down to free her squawking ass, and a bantam rooster jumped up on my shoulder and spurred me in the temple. I was too busy foot launching him across the yard to notice I was bleeding like a stuck pig.


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 26, 2020)

That's a good  excuse to go ahead and Choke your Chicken.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning kind people, good morning brother Boo. it's another Satyrday .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

Quick question.
Anybody here take Blood Thinners and had a tooth removed before?
Got a freaking toothache and it may need to be removed. Only problem is im on blood thinners for a stent and i CAN NOT stop taking them or the stent could collapse.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2020)

56F @ 91% RH, raining, and predicted to reach 65F.

I harvested and hung one of the C-99/NL plants to dry. Alas it was still clear, but starting to get bud rot from all the rain. Our seasons are just too short here in Portland for outdoor. I'll check on the other one today.


----------



## giggy (Sep 26, 2020)

morning everybody, i got to give em a half day today. so it's off to the machine shop i go.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody here take Blood Thinners and had a tooth removed before?



Not a tooth per say, but I have had minor surgery.   They switched me to Lovenox a couple days before up until just after the procedure.   Maybe there's something like that they can do.   I've been on blood thinners for forever, i have a blood disorder called Factor V Leiden that makes my blood like mashed potatoes. 

@Roster, thank you for the chicken help!  I'll get pictures of our new babies today for ya'll.


*Good morning everyone!*   Way toooooooo early for me.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning, Drift, did you have a good day fishing?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

It was a nice boat ride.. But all in all a great day on the water...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2020)

Speaking of roosters... MySonTheDoctor has (had) a mean one on his farm.  I happened to be visiting him and here came the rooster... and my son just backed up. 

[Ole Farm Boy *ON*] 

I just took my baseball hat off and whacked the bastage upside de head.  Here he came again.  Whacked him harder.  We did this FOUR times.  He was staggering after #4.

Rooster stopped, looked at me... and walked away quietly.  I told Scotty that the lesson will NOT transfer to him.  He had to do the same thing.  He never did.  But he got rid of the rooster. 

Boo, I like your method, too.  But I'da plucked a coupla chest feathers while holding his neck.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

I might have a hard time killing my sweet chickens but anything mean, let me at 'em!  Lol, I'll take your story to heart, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Better not terrorize my tiny human, she's too precious!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I might have a hard time killing my sweet chickens but anything mean, let me at 'em!  Lol, I'll take your story to heart, thanks for sharing!


Remind me never to tell you how thet cull babie Roosters from the hens


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Never liked chickens because i couldn't catch them with my pants around my ankles.


Dont laugh Had a Good friend who also had chickens, his father caught in in the hen house several times banging away on them

Oh and the Dad also found out why the Hens stopped laying any eggs


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I've been on blood thinners for forever, i have a blood disorder called Factor V Leiden that makes my blood like mashed potatoes.
> 
> @Roster, thank you for the chicken help!  I'll get pictures of our new babies today for ya'll.
> 
> ...


You’re the only other person I know with this condition. I found out I have it when I was hospitalized for a massive pulmonary embolism. They found all kinds of things wrong with me that time. Ignorance was bliss. Been on Eliquis twice a day for 5 years now.
Yesterday was much needed therapy for me, a month without fishing is almost fatal. I’m dragging azz today but Saturday is housework day. Endeavor to persevere.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

@Cannagrammy


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> found out I have it when I was hospitalized for a massive pulmonary embolism.



Back in 2003 for me, but same thing.   I almost killed myself.   They told me they suspected a lung embolism and set me up for the test; I left and went to my oldest son's basketball game.   The boy is 6' 11" so basketball was everything to him.   I'm his momma, I couldn't miss a game.   Couldn't breathe, drove myself to the game.   Hubby let me finish the first half and took me straight back to the hospital.   They then confirmed the PE.  Stupid, stupid behavior, but I was a determined momma!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

Sounds familiar. I spent 3 day in bed feeling like I was dying. Day 4 I couldn’t get a decent breath and headed for the ER. BP was off the charts and my O2 level was at 80%. Doc told me I wouldn’t have lived another 24 hours if I hadn’t come in. I’m better about seeing all my doctors now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

Sounds like you both had an Angel on your shoulder


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I’m better about seeing all my doctors now


I really wish I could say the same.   I had such a health insurance issue that I ended up not even going to any doctor except my pain doc for 3 years.   I went that long without thinners.   I also have Polycythemia Vera which means I make too many blood cells (usually red but can be white or platelets also), so you know that ain't good.  I think I got to the point that I'd rather die than mess with all this crap.   I took a break, it will be my only one (again stupid promises to hubby, lol) 

Glad you are wise, I'm still learning, lol


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2020)

I think this speaks volumes for most of us...hope everyone is having a great day, dutch and I are heading back out to plant banana trees...


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

Afternoon everybody.  Lazy, laid back day for me.  Trying to watch sports but I'm just not into it.  Why do gifted athletes feel they have to get involved in the problem of the country/world.  One day they might just wake up and there isn't a gift horse staring at them anymore.  

Storm moving in and the last of my tomato crop is gonna get picked tomorrow. Many are still green but I will get them to turn just won't be as good as vine ripened.  Only thing left is the horse radish and there is no rush on that.  Another garden is about to be put to bed for the winter.  

Brown trout are getting ready to spawn and I'm getting ready to go after them.  Big fish time of year for me.  I will probably do this alone as there is to much walking involved for most to come.  I will go up the first time on Oct 10 or the first nice day after that.  Probably still a bit early but this will be more of a info gathering trip that anything else.  Between the 15 and the 20th is when they usually peak.  

Guess I will go down and talk to the girls.....nothing else to do.....


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm gonna need veggie garden advice come spring, hope you're available!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 26, 2020)

Enjoy the night good people, it's time for my couch routine. A little raspberry sherbet, a little guitar and a lot of weed. Love, peace and hair grease!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Have a great night, @Rudedude !


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

Got a bucket of chicken and a 6 pack of Hazy IPA. After dinner I’m breaking out the Band Aid Haze bubble hash.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm still trying to decide what's for dinner tonight.  I don't drink but hubby loves a good IPA.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Cannagrammy, if y'all want any Mater seeds let me know & I'll put together a list.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

OMG would I ever be so grateful, yes, please and thank you so very much!!!


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello misfits !
Little late, I been working on my   grow room .
Finally get to chill and jam on some tunes,  and
enjoy some little nugs of  sunshine ahh
there we go !

Hit the like button if you too,  like little happy nugs !

Peace :


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, good morning brother Boo. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2020)

54F @ 84% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 72F.  The upcoming week looks double gaugus!

And yet another Portland riot with motolkov cocktails and 13 people arrested, one for attempted murder of a police officer.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, hope a great Sunday is had by all. Coffee time here, followed by "wake 'n bake" time.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

morning everybody. been burning bunk as of late but yesterday i got to try some hippy slayer x buckeye purple along with some margaritas, head is a little foggy this morn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope yall have a fine day. Ive got to get ready to head outta town Monday.
Going to Survey 7 buildings in 7 different cities.
One of the cities is in the Ozarks.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)

This is definitely Belle...


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

@ hopper, I was born in Missery  About 90 miles south east of KC.  Say hi to all the farmers for me!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

My folks came from the bootheal of Misery. Mama came from Kennett and Pappy came from Senath.

Just made beer battered bacon and some french fries for the crew. Good stuff.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

I was born in Windsor.  Pop 6,000 when I was born.  Today it is a Mennonite community of only 2,000.  Farming went south and they all left and the horses and buggy's move in.  I haven't been there since 1969.   Town is located next to the Lake of The Ozarks. 

@ Big.  You were asking about Ghost Express.  I am harvesting her today.  Here is a couple of pictures. 











Smells nummy.   Short and stubby like many Indicas.   Will let you know how she smokes once she is cured.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

my my well ain't that a pretty one, good job pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Cotton Candy Yummy


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I'm still trying to decide what's for dinner tonight.  I don't drink but hubby loves a good IPA.



Well, I drink**** so whut's a "good IPA"?   

****When I'm thirsty, to cure it.  When I'm not, to prevent it.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)

It was in the 90s here yesterday now it’s 50 and still dropping brrr.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

47 here and dropping Rocky.  What a difference a day makes.  Pulled the rest of the maters this morning.  Mrs Pute is making salsa today.  I have been cutting down that plant  ^^^^ leafy thing.  The kind you hate to trim.......Will let it get good and dry before doing a final trim.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

Evening IOM, Sure been a lot of Good Bud Porn the last few days.  Pute that thing looks like a beast.  Kinda reminds me of a Train Wreck I grew once. 
Real Nice Job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Its freaking awesome to see all the great members we have here on the Passion. Good Brothers and Sisters that like to have fun,,make friends and grow. Sure makes mine and Putes job easy dealing with a bunch of potheads instead of a bunch of shitheads.
Thanks guys


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 27, 2020)

Enjoy the night marijuana misfits, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)

I play Texas Hold ‘em in a league online. This week’s session ends in 90 minutes and I’m getting my butt kicked. And to think last week I broke $1B in winnings for the week. Maybe I’ll change what I’m smoking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

I love playing Texas Holdem.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I drink**** so whut's a "good IPA"?



He gets jugs refilled at a local brewery so I couldn't tell ya, sorry! 

Hi everyone, just passing through, we don't have the baby today so lots of chores getting done.   Even hand washing some laundry, lol

Wanted to show off our new babies!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m on the WSOP ap and love me some Texas Hold em.......
im all in for my tournament life!....

dang it , now I want some baby chicks


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

They really are so much fun!   We are sure loving it!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

If I would have know how much fun chickens are , I would have started raising them years ago!..

we have 13 hens and 3 roosters.....I love the hens.....the roos not so much , they really try my soul and cause me to seek god , so maybe I need them

all our birds are Buff Orpingtons

here they are helping me mix my soil , they add amendments to it, **** and feathers mostly , and the plants love it!


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2020)

my roooster attacked me friday afternoon...I'm in there feeding the brood when he gets up high on one of the stands I put in for them when he came at me spurs first...he got clobbered but he came back for seconds...I grabbed him the the nect and thought of throttling him when he started clawing me when he was upside down...we had a religeous meeting yesterday, I swear to God if he comes at me again I have a golf club in the coop...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

the poor roosters do not know any better , they are acting quite natural , mostly protecting their flock

it is me the human who gets upset and does not act normal , I swear I can get so mad at one of the roosters that I want to kill them and to me killing a basically helpless bird who is several times smaller than me, well  , that is nothing to brag about and it really doesn’t solve much in my opinion

the question and challenge is why?..

.why do I get angry at a bird when the bird is acting normal?

the bird is doing its job by protecting its flock and its me that is the problem , I am invading his space

i have come to the conclusion that it is me who needs to be alert when I enter the barnyard 

it’s my job to protect myself and I can do that real easy without getting angry and killing a defenseless bird who is so small that all it takes is a small knock on its pea sized head and it’s dead

its my fault anyway because I didn’t take care of the problem sooner and that was I should have given them away when they were baby chicks

 but I never had chickens before and did not know how much of a problem a few roosters would cause 

i have adapted and changed and the birds are making me a better human , the more I watch them and take care of them , the more I learn

dont get me wrong , anger is a normal feeling and reaction and there is nothing wrong with anger in and of itself

it is what one does or how one reacts to that anger when it comes up within us

anger can bring positive results when directed in a positive way just the same as it does when acted upon in a negative way , it brings a negative result

i am not judging anyone , I am just sharing my experience with my chickens in general and roosters and anger specifically


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Cotton Candy Yummy


Heck yeah very nice !
so im new here all these beautiful buds and plants everyone has
I now see why your tongue is hanging out ! take care cog !
peace!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning kind people. It's another Moanday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> the poor roosters do not know any better , they are acting quite natural , mostly protecting their flock
> 
> it is me the human who gets upset and does not act normal , I swear I can get so mad at one of the roosters that I want to kill them and to me killing a basically helpless bird who is several times smaller than me, well  , that is nothing to brag about and it really doesn’t solve much in my opinion



Growing up, we didn't put as much thought into it as you have and considered it normal to eat the roosters that were spurring us, plus the hens didn't seem to care.  

They only made it through the first cull, because they were runts and we couldn't tell that they weren't pullets.  Not the best gene pool for future generations and I prefer my eggs unfertilized.  

56F @ 78% RH, gaugus and predicted to hit 81F.

A laid back Sunday with good dog walks and catching up on reading.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> He gets jugs refilled at a local brewery so I couldn't tell ya, sorry!
> 
> Hi everyone, just passing through, we don't have the baby today so lots of chores getting done.   Even hand washing some laundry, lol
> 
> ...


Morning    I LOVE EM, I can smell the Cedar chips  Brings back some Happy Times


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> If I would have know how much fun chickens are , I would have started raising them years ago!..
> 
> we have 13 hens and 3 roosters.....I love the hens.....the roos not so much , they really try my soul and cause me to seek god , so maybe I need them
> 
> ...


Old Softy


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Old Softy



yeah , that’s my Bruno....he is a killer , no joke , he jumped a hen one day and pecked her in the head and she was dead in 1 minute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all!


Morning Do you ever catch Blowfish where you fish
These are Atlantic Blowfish







Good eats , taste like chicken, many yrs ago Dad and I would catch bushel bags and give them out to the neighbors. I have seen for the 1st time this yr they may be coming back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , that’s my Bruno....he is a killer , no joke , he jumped a hen one day and pecked her in the head and she was dead in 1 minute
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264969


Not sure what breed he was but I had a Giant pure White Rooster that never let me collect eggs 
I had to trick him ever morn to get him in the yard locked out of the hen house to collect eggs, He must have been building his anger because one day he got out and who did he go straight for to attack ..............................Me. I may have had soup that night
Like this one


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yeah that is part of their job too.....there is no quitting in my Buff Orpington roosters , once they get in fight mode , it appears to be until death , they do not have a red light telling them to stop , not even when they are half dead , it is an amazing example of valor , courage , and stupidity all rolled into one ball of feathers

yeah we were raised like Greywolf , chickens were food and I watched my parents chop the head off many a bird as a kid growing up and I didn’t think twice about it as a kid

as an adult , I have come to respect life , all life , in every form , and as an elderly human , I’ll be 70 soon , I am still learning about life


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning Islanders, happy Moanday to all. I do not know squat about chickens other then they taste good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Islanders, happy Moanday to all. I do not know squat about chickens other then they taste good.


So you never got to see a chicken without it's head flying around


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning Do you ever catch Blowfish where you fish
> These are Atlantic Blowfish
> 
> 
> ...


"Chicken of the sea" <-- The meat is different from other fish -- no little bones.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> So you never got to see a chicken without it's head flying around



all the time as a kid growing up in Utah , seen more than one headless chicken running around the yard


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> all our birds are Buff Orpingtons



Same here, that's what all these babies are. 

I hope we have better luck with the cocks, maybe because my daughter and I will be the ones tending the birds most of the time?  I'm hoping they like the ladies better, is that true?   Do roosters favor female humans over male ones?  

I think we can tell one of these babies is male, it's mean as shit, every time we go in there and put our hands in there, it (he) runs up and starts pecking us, nonstop, lol.   Now it's funny, but so much, very soon I'm sure!

Good morning, everyone!   Hey,  @Hopper, I've been wondering, how is your shoulder doing?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> all the time as a kid growing up in Utah , seen more than one headless chicken running around the yard



Man that song Hits ya , Never heard that one before  Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Same here, that's what all these babies are.
> 
> I hope we have better luck with the cocks, maybe because my daughter and I will be the ones tending the birds most of the time?  I'm hoping they like the ladies better, is that true?   Do roosters favor female humans over male ones?
> 
> ...




My Friends Fater taught me to Vent sex them


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Same here, that's what all these babies are.
> 
> I hope we have better luck with the cocks, maybe because my daughter and I will be the ones tending the birds most of the time?  I'm hoping they like the ladies better, is that true?   Do roosters favor female humans over male ones?
> 
> ...



good luck with them

i truly believe one can help train chickens to be more friendly , even roosters , I’ve seen it with my own eyes

the secret is when they are little one must hold them a lot to get them used to humans

,y youngest rooster used to do just what you described , he would even jump up on my hand wrist area and start shagging me!...hahahahaha!..

well I didn’t mind and in fact I encouraged him to jump up on my hand and carry him around the barnyard a little

well he’s a big rooster now but guess what? , he still jumps up on my hand to this day lol

i was nice to him a lot when he was little and it shows today

the other two roosters?...well those are the two who taught me a lot about chicken behavior and I wasn’t a very good learner and fought back a lot and to this day those two roosters will peck the feck out of me , in fact after one vicious spur spike in my ankle , I had to go to the er to get some antibiotics cause it got infected...

I carry a stick with me most of the tome when I’m in the barnyard...but guess what , when those two roosters try and attack me?..it’s funny to me now because it’s so easy to flip them over on their arses with just a slight mma move , besides that , they are getting old now , grandpa roosters , and they are a little slower now and thanks to them I am a little wiser






and when they were smaller and my beard was shorter...


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

morning everybody. i'll leave the chicken jokes alone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I love playing Texas Holdem.


Hopper, I think they're talking about a card game, not that stuff you do at the out of town rest areas.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> am just sharing my experience with my chickens in general and roosters and anger specifically


It sounds like i need to work on my patience now while they are still small.   Thank you, I will try to keep your perspective when mine get crazy.



Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They only made it through the first cull, because they were runts and we couldn't tell that they weren't pullets. Not the best gene pool for future generations and I prefer my eggs unfertilized.



Wow, I do have a lot to learn, lol

Why do you prefer unfertilized eggs? 


bigsur51 said:


> truly believe one can help train chickens to be more friendly , even roosters , I’ve seen it with my own eyes



That's our hope.  We also have a couple of dogs that we want to be able to hang out with the chickens, so we are sitting with chickens in our laps with the 2 dogs.  There's some chickens that definitely have attitude!   This one, the littlest actually, started pecking my dog in the nose, repeatedly.   The dog just licked the chicken and it stopped, lol.




bigsur51 said:


> beard was shorter...


And hair!   Very nice looking man.


----------



## muggles (Sep 28, 2020)

Y'all should get Biggy to show you his pothead picture.  Big likes chickens so much that when you see him in shorts it looks like he's riding a chicken!  

Hoping all are having a good day.  Puffin' n' passin'.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah Muggles you had to bring that up


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

Those waders fit like a grocery  sack.  Fricken Pot head.  

Big even teaches the chickens to be pot heads....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 28, 2020)

Have a good night kind people, I'm off to smoke myself silly(er). I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Ice cream tonight?


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

that's too funny!!!


----------



## boo (Sep 29, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 29, 2020)

Howdy Misfits 
what a day seems like since I retired roughly 4 months ago ,  I seldom get the chance to just do nothing.
 I am almost ready to go back to work .     So I have some Cuvee from a 2019 grow i guess it stored ok 
if you have never tried it  its mostly indica with kind of a chocolate taste .
Cheers !


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Ice cream tonight?


I had a bit, lol.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning kind people. It's Two Toke Tuesday so let's double hit that shyt .....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2020)

QUOTE="Cannagrammy, post: 1100624, member: 57448"]Why do you prefer unfertilized eggs?[/QUOTE]

They don’t have an embryo in them.



bigsur51 said:


> yeah we were raised like Greywolf , chickens were food and I watched my parents chop the head off many a bird as a kid growing up and I didn’t think twice about it as a kid
> 
> as an adult , I have come to respect life , all life , in every form , and as an elderly human , I’ll be 70 soon , I am still learning about life



We did raise chickens for eggs and food, but we were friends with all of the hens and the roosters as well, until the roosters grew problematic.

Same with the calves and pigs, which we gave names to and then killed and ate, instead of shopping for meat at the market.

I respect all life as well but am still an omnivore and have a good understanding of where meat comes from.  I also learned to stop naming and get less attached to the animals scheduled for slaughter, than our beloved milk cow and horses.



RosterTheCog said:


> So you never got to see a chicken without it's head flying around



I wrung the chicken’s necks, instead of chopping off their heads, and if you do it right, the head stays on and keeps the blood from going everywhere as the chicken flops around.

60F @ 62% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 88F today.


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2020)

morning everybody, my a$$ is dragging this morn and i slept last night. time for a dr pepper and a bottle of water.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## muggles (Sep 29, 2020)

Making muster as well!  Good morning fellow misfits.  Weather sure has been nice this last week.  Poplars are starting to change color.  It won't be long now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning folks....another day in Paradise

time for a toke and some coffee , Guatemalan coffee and Jalalabad Star , plenty for everyone

Muggles , enjoy the fall weather.....we usually go from 98 to 28 in one day so we don’t usually get any fall

off to the Salt Mines!


say , has Staind been around lately?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 29, 2020)

Last I saw him was a few days ago, come to think of it. 

Good morning,  pot family!


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2020)

Stain is in the middle of harvesting and all the fun that goes with it!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 29, 2020)

Morning 
Fall colors are really beginning to put on their show. My drive to the reservoir last week was gorgeous. Thursday I plan to drive up the mountain to Cripple Creek and Victor. Need to visit my youngest daughter.
Need some Tylenol and a bowl to get me moving.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

If I just read Cripple Creek The Band pops into my head. "Up on Cripple Creek she sends me, if I spring a leak she mends me, I don't have to speak she defends me, a drunkards dream if I ever did see one!"


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 29, 2020)

Good afternoon Misfits....The harvest is almost done here and all that`s left is the UEL Crosses which I haven't seen since the Moose hunters set up there camp about `I`/4 of a mile from my swamp....they were older French speaking gentleman from the Northern part of the province....stopped by there about 11 pm on Saturday night and they were drunk and passed out by there fire. lol....Also have 2 Frire99 x Exodus Cheese that are apparently might be the Holy Grail of late finishing plants....they are standing tall before the Man and are green and full of life...there are plants less then 5 feet away that are toast and I mean toast....completely fried by Mother Natures wrath....not sure where the frost hardiness comes from but I`m pretty stoked to see them alive and thriving....and like everything else I test outside, I kept clones and very happy I did.....hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, time for me to smoke a lot and eat a little. some guitar playing and maybe watch a little baseball. Read you all in the moaning.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 29, 2020)

Yankees on tonite, go da bombers.................hope y'all are well, Thurman Munson was my neighbor growing up, long time Yankee fan.
So it's a stunning day in South Florida, BoGo on  big wave golden ale, buy one get one, into beer 4, gumbo on the stove, smoked turkey, Cajun sausage n shrimp over rice yeah baby......

Take care everyone....Go Yankees.........DNF......buzzezzzzz off~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\~\~


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 29, 2020)

Life is good


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Did some cooking myself. Scottish eggs, anyone?


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 29, 2020)

Okay, Ill bite, What are Scottish eggs?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

You take a hardboiled egg, roll it in flour, wrap it in bulk sausage, roll it in a beaten egg, roll it in Italian bread crumbs, and deep fry it for seven minutes. The Old Hen eats hers with just salt and pepper. I like Frenches honey Dijon mustard on mine.
I first ate one at the Michigan Renaissance Festival. Tasted so good I had to bisect it and build my own.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 30, 2020)

Good morning kind people. Welcome to Weedsday......


----------



## giggy (Sep 30, 2020)

morning everybody. hippie i haven't had scottish eggs in years, my grandmother used to make em at christmas time.


----------



## muggles (Sep 30, 2020)

Never had one but darn if Hippie hasn't got me thinking real hard about it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2020)

Scottish Eggs:  In my dotage, they are Forbidden Fruit.  Just about everything that I love regarding Scottish food is terrible in the cholesterol department.

I LOVE haggis! And black sausage. And Scottish eggs.  _Verboten, kaput, und gesundheit!_ *[/Stalag 17]*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2020)

Gooode Wednesday mawning and happy humping ya'll!

The Scottish eggs looks tasty Hippy.  I'll give them a shot.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 30, 2020)

Huh, I guess dishes like those is the reason I take statines , lol heart skipped when I read it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

YUM_O


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2020)

Good morning 

we love our fresh chicken eggs and egg custard is popular around here..and lemon curd

Ethiopian coffee and some ghost express joints to start the day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we love our fresh chicken eggs and egg custard is popular around here..and lemon curd
> 
> Ethiopian coffee and some ghost express joints to start the day


How does that Ethiopian coffee taste?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! First tasted Scottish Eggs while stationed in the UK during the 70's. An open air market in London to be exact...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2020)

Big, I used to have a flock of 30 or so bantams. Had eggs coming out of my, uh, ears. Learned all kinds of recipes that involved eggs. One of my favorites was what I called egg pie. I guess the left coasters call it quiche? I'd beat a dozen eggs, mix 'em with some bisquick and a little onion salt, pour it in a pie plate, fry up some bulk sausage and crumble it on top, and cover it with shredded cheese. I think there was a half a stick of melted butter in the batter, too. Good stuff. You can stick all kinds of crap in it, but I'm not a big eater of green stuff.


----------



## jimmyguitars (Sep 30, 2020)

Scottish eggs ? probably beat the heck outta my bowl of fruity pebbles .
Good morning misfits !
I am going to dedicate this day to doing nothing if everything
goes my way I'll finally get the chance to pick up that old les paul
of mine , she has been crying out every time I walk by,  just waiting
to be heard ! 
Peace !


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2020)

yep, never name an animal you may have to eat .. wrung chicken necks when I was 12 and there is a certain bullwhip snap that worked the best, and yep .. no blood coverin' everything 

Turkeys always required a blade .. 

jg, you better pet miss les paul ..


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 30, 2020)

Enjoy the night good people, it's time for my evening routine. I think tonight ice cream followed by the Yankees. I gotta get my evening dose of guitar spanking as well.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 30, 2020)

But it doesn't matter if she takes them out when you all are finished.
My best
Kevin


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey Gang,,sorry i haven't been around much. This 7 city trip is kicking my old ass. Anyway ill be home tomorrow evening and be back aggravating Hippie.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning people, enjoy your Thirstday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 1, 2020)

_"Life, she ees joost a bowl of frijoles." <-- _Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher told me that.

He also said:

_"I theenk.  Therefore I yam...  I theenk."_


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning everybody DragNFly buzzzzezzz into the room,  hope life finds you well rainy tropics, 9 in rain over last 10 hours, emergency alerts went off all night, had to shut phones off
My 4 x 4 tent is rocking right now on second run, getting better at organic grow finding out Mg. Is my friend
Everyone have a excellent day, quotes to do, jobs to close, gotta FEED the need.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning ya bunch of Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Well Hello There


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

The New Moderators in action


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning.  You are wrong Roster!!  This place runs itself!!!  Everybody gets along so well I feel like a Maytag repairman.  A lot different than the shitstorm many here just came from!  Mods there were forced by ownership to be extremely heavy handed......here I just keep the coffee warm!


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 1, 2020)

Have a great night marijuana misfits, no ice cream tonight but I do have a little sherbert in the freezer. First a few different bowls. Catch you all in the wee hours.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2020)

Back home with a snoot full of beer and a lung full of hash. It's good to be me.


----------



## jimmyguitars (Oct 1, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night good people, it's time for my evening routine. I think tonight ice cream followed by the Yankees. I gotta get my evening dose of guitar spanking as well.


Right on dude !


----------



## jimmyguitars (Oct 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning ya bunch of Misfits


watch this and sing my sharona  it could just be me !


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 2, 2020)

Good morning misfits, it's Fryday .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2020)

Happy fried-day

so if dolly lost her voice would she go flat busted , I mean her voice is her livelihood , right?
..but there is Dollywood so she may be ok....


.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 2, 2020)

i aint hating on Dolly, but people sure look rough when they are trying to stop the aging process.  they get that plastic doll kinda look after a while.   i was born ugly, and i'll die ugly lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, a new record for rainfall was just set around here, according to the paper.

One thing is fer sure, two peacocks spent the whole day in my garage (they hate getting soaked).  I went out there to watch the rain.  Sat down on a comfy folding chair with my volcano bag.

After a few minutes, one to the peacocks came slowly over to me.  I wiggled the fingers on my left hand, and he got about two inches from it, looking at it curiously.

Blew some "smoke" at him.

He gave a small cluck, and the second peacock came over.  About the time I was wiggling fingles at both of them, my beautiful Scottish witch came out into the garage and saw them clustered up to me.

"How the heck do you do that?  They won't come within twenty feet of me."

Life is good.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 2, 2020)

What a great morning!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, a new record for rainfall was just set around here, according to the paper.
> 
> One thing is fer sure, two peacocks spent the whole day in my garage (they hate getting soaked).  I went out there to watch the rain.  Sat down on a comfy folding chair with my volcano bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

People see my name and think Im a rooster , so maybe I should be  Rooster Cogburn


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

Morning.  I don't have any idea what to think when  I see your a name Roster!!!!  Maybe we should get a poll going.....ha ha!!!  Good witch joke.   Got a laugh out of both me and Mrs Pute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Huh, I guess dishes like those is the reason I take statines , lol heart skipped when I read it



I am gifted with 130 total cholesterol and around 60 low density, even when I eat eggs, bacon, and sausage for breakfast around half the time.



patwi said:


> yep, never name an animal you may have to eat .. wrung chicken necks when I was 12 and there is a certain bullwhip snap that worked the best, and yep .. no blood coverin' everything
> 
> Turkeys always required a blade ..



Yup, no names and a snap of the wrist.  Just treat them well, with love and respect.  A voice of experience………..

56F @95% RH with dense fog and air quality alert from wildfire smoke.  Predicted to clear and reach 79F.

Apparently, no riots and only two shootings last night, bringing the total this year to 595, up 82% from last year this time.  Our mayor insists he is in control and is fighting any federal interference tooth and nail to the Supreme Court.  Our local tax dollar at work.

Working on a new blog article and watching my C-99/NL dry.  Getting close to jar cure time.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Good Morning! Happy Friday!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  I don't have any idea what to think when  I see your a name Roster!!!!  Maybe we should get a poll going.....ha ha!!!  Good witch joke.   Got a laugh out of both me and Mrs Pute.


Know why witches don't wear panties? So they can get a better grip on their broom.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

Halloween is coming Hippie....be careful who you mess with....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 2, 2020)

Enjoy the night good people, I'm off to Rudieland.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pute, I've been married for 45 years. What's she gonna do to me that ain't already been done?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Shoot ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

Take a rather large toothbrush collection in the nasty divorce.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 2, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! The wife & I have only been married 34 years, so if she ain't shot me by now she ain't gonna.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Get stoned and watch the whole skit Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

Night all


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Night everyone


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 3, 2020)

Good morning good people. Welcome to Satyrday .....


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 3, 2020)

Morning g Rudy, good morning everybody it's 79F here in the rain forest, another 4 hour band will hit within the hour.............all foliage down here are in total high growth mode.............my coffee plants are digging this weather, grew above window seal and we have a few beans, kewl...............sheets n sheets of rain headed in again...........5 days in row.............I am glad I live at 15ft altitude...........
Doobie rolled fire in the whole


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! DnF, you need me to bring the Cat down by you?


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 3, 2020)

Ya know Drift, make sure you bring the life perservers...........to the youth crowd, life jackets............coral snakes and cane toads Ohmy...............Cred brought a cane toad in, not good they release venom thru their backs, it's a dead toad


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Ya know Drift, make sure you bring the life perservers...


We keep 6 of them onboard at all times, plus our throwable. So no problemo...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! The wife & I have only been married 34 years, so if she ain't shot me by now she ain't gonna.


Don't be too sure:  I've been married since *1959*... and I am not too sure about not getting shot again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Look Out Below



MOAB Rider


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't be too sure:  I've been married since *1959*... and I am not too sure about not getting shot again.


My first marriage came to a sudden end when I was awakened by the wife sitting on my chest and pointing my pistol at my face. After she put it down I gave her a choice, agree to a divorce right now or I’m calling the cops and having you arrested. Never underestimate how crazy a woman can get.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn Rocky. Thats when ya sleep with one eye open.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2020)

You wouldn't sleep at all if you were married to my wife when she is pissed off.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't be too sure:  I've been married since *1959*... and I am not too sure about not getting shot again.


With some of the shlt I pulled while I was still active in Motorcycle Clubs in Chicago; if she ain't shot me by now she ain't gonna.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Rocky. Thats when ya sleep with one eye open.


I learned how to do that YEARS ago...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2020)

The sekrit:

Marry a redheaded Scottish woman... she can make the preacher lay his bible down.

True happiness:  Having a bottle of good whiskey and a redheaded woman to pour it for him.

Fire in the hole.

I never strayed.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Rocky. Thats when ya sleep with one eye open.


That’s when ya pack yer sh*t and move 500 miles away. She’d been cheating for months and I knew it. I did it one time and she lost it.


Drifting13 said:


> With some of the shlt I pulled while I was still active in Motorcycle Clubs in Chicago; if she ain't shot me by now she ain't gonna.


who’d you ride with? The president of Chicago Outlaws was my neighbor in the mid 70s. I patched with The Avengers of Southern Ohio when I first got out of the service. ATF raided the Huntington club house in 1974 and half the chapter went to jail. I moved to Chicago area right after that.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 3, 2020)

Enjoy the night misfits, I'll catch you all in the am.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> That’s when ya pack yer sh*t and move 500 miles away. She’d been cheating for months and I knew it. I did it one time and she lost it.
> 
> who’d you ride with? The president of Chicago Outlaws was my neighbor in the mid 70s. I patched with The Avengers of Southern Ohio when I first got out of the service. ATF raided the Huntington club house in 1974 and half the chapter went to jail. I moved to Chicago area right after that.


Fugarwe Tribe M.C. They have been active in Chicago since the mid-1950's...


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2020)

I ride with the baddest club in the country.   The "MISFITS" and they are all right here.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 4, 2020)

Good morning people, it's another Pleasant Valley Sunday ....


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 4, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Still trying to figure out which end is up...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 4, 2020)

HOOHAH!

I just made somebody's day.  I got an email from a lady who wanted a copy of my genealogy book.  It's been 15 years since I donated the remaining 60 copies to whoever asked for them.  BUT!!  I also "donated" my copyright to the Family, and a Family facebook crowd put my book on CD and made them available at cost.

So I passed the lady on to that group.  Cool beans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Morning misfits.
Pute,,love that Gif. Thats funny as hell.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 4, 2020)

Fantastic "Before and After" paint job.  Takes you a while to see it all...







They even added trees _behind_ a building.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2020)

59F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 70F.

Small stems still not snapping on my hanging C-99/NL, but getting close.

Alas, my three pickling jars picked up a mold, probably from a peach that I pickled in one and used the same fork in all three.  I dumped all three and have them soaking in detergent as we speak, after which I'll cycle them through the dishwasher.  Fortunately none of them had much left in them at the moment.


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

Morning stoners!!!  Processing kief today.  Totally out,  weekends have a way of making that happen.  Bubble hash tomorrow.  Wanted to wash the vehicles a couple of day now but have been spending the time in the grow.  Poor me!!!

Beautiful fall day coming.  Skies are clear but there is a light frost on the ground and the sun is rapidly taking care of that.  35f now and should get close to 80 later.  Love this time of year.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 4, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Isn't that the damn truth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Bear knows the right place to put his right paw! Fine lookin' fanny on that filly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

But dam what a way to go, eaten by Beauty


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

That dam bear better get his hands off my future wife.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

She needs to be a Redhead


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> She needs to be a Redhead


I had to look back to see her hair color.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 4, 2020)

Enjoy the night people, I'm off to haunt my couch.


----------



## boo (Oct 4, 2020)

enjoy brother rudie...I never to physically maimed but I did give away 2 homes and a boatload of cash...plus the ***** took my '55 thunderbird


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 5, 2020)

Morning Misfits, morning brother Boo. Moanday, Moanday ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> I had to look back to see her hair color.



I never got past the museum quality derriere and the bears expression........  

Boo, my first two marriages were expensive lessons as well, but starting over again twice honed my perspective and coping skills for number three, now going on 33 years.

57F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to hit 72F.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2020)

Morning Islanders 🏝. Hope all you Misfits have an awesome day.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2020)

I watched this last night on netflix
Was pretty Good,


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



I saw a LOT of stuff like this in Taipei.  It was common to see whole families (5-6 people) on two wheels.  Or one guy driving... with twenty big boxes stacked behind him.

One other thing... which those here who have not been over thataway will find as hard to swallow as a Vaseline sandwich:

You could walk for a mile on a main street in Taipei and NOT find a place to _park_ a bike.  Even though everyone parked head-in.  There were that many.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 5, 2020)

Record high temps today and high fire danger. I need to water the dust today. Probably ought to give the pup a bath too.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

I processed kief yesterday and bubble hash today.  Think I will have time to wash the truck and car today.  This is if nothing comes up.  Yup Rocky, major fire danger.  We had a grass fire before sunup this morning a couple miles away from the house. Whole state is ready to go up in flames.....cigarette anybody?  Have to water the grass again today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2020)

You boys can send some of that heat my way. 37 when I woke up and only 47 now. Doubt it'll crack 50 today.
The older I get, the more I hate cold. Only thing I like about winter is the fact I don't have to mow grass. I gotta plow, but plowing is more fun.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

I can't take the heat or the cold anymore.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> I can't take the heat or the cold anymore.



ya big p u s s y cat


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

@ Big, fact is I am a big wussy.  Used to be able to work all day out in the summer sun and would ski with no shirt on to get a winter tan......NOT NOW!   I'm a skinny old man with arthritis in my hand......


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

i hear ya Amigo!.....

I ain’t giving up yet!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ Big, fact is I am a big wussy.  Used to be able to work all day out in the summer sun and would ski with no shirt on to get a winter tan......NOT NOW!   I'm a skinny old man with arthritis in my hand......



Me -- I like it when I am good and stinking hot.  It ain't an accident that I've lived in South Floriduh for 44 years...  This is winter:







This is summer:






Now... if weed had these characteristics:

1.  It would grow and not be eaten by everything from microbes to peacocks

2.  It was available at the local general store

-- Then, it would be as close to Heaven on earth as could be conceived.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

I enjoy the weather we get here most of the time.  This summer was extremely hot and dry but most are comfortable.  Winter can be cold but most days are sunny and highs in the 50's.  Now the mountains are a different subject in the winter. 

Walt, you make summer there look good but fact is it it unbearably hot and humid.  I won't go there from May 15th to mid October.    Big however, has his open spaces but lives in the tip of hell.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 5, 2020)

Being from New England I'm kind of used to weather swings. I'm used to the winter but I still don't like it too much. I wouldn't live anywhere else though. I lived in southern California for a year but my stupid ass actually missed winter so here I am still in my home state.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm with you Rudy.   I will never leave Colorado.  First came here in 1957 and never thought about leaving.  To many fricken people now but you learn places that very few can either get to or don't know about.    

Been doing the bubble hash thing since 9:00 this morning.  Just finished my second pull.  One more and done.  Looking like I am gonna get well over 20g.  I have had as much as 25g before....might break my record.  Will take a pic of today's work after the 3rd pull. By the way, I HATE the purple bag.....takes forever to drain.  

Took a nice walk at the lake today.  Colors are beautiful.  Trees are all solid gold or day glow red.  Leaves are just starting to really drop....gonna be a mess. 

Life goes on......


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Just finished my second pull.  One more and done.  Looking like I am gonna get well over 20g.  I have had as much as 25g before....might break my record.  Will take a pic of today's work after the 3rd pull. By the way, I HATE the purple bag.....takes forever to drain.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This may as well be translated from Median-Aztec by a high-school freshman.  "pulls" (fargin 3 of them!!) Wow.  WWTHAFPI????  (*W*onder *W*hat *T*he *H*eck* A* *F*argin *P*ull *Is* ?)

And, of course, simply everybody hates* the purple bag*.  <-- Izzat like the one used by my Daddy when he taught me to swim?  Threw me in the lake... the handcuffs were easy to get off, but getting out of the bag was difficult.

I never noticed if the bag took a long time to drain.  Probably because of the rocks in it.

Jeez.  No wonder 40+ years of tryin' never resulted in so much as a single puff... I can't even _talk_ the language, much less utilize said language applied to the handling of weed farming.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

Walt you are a hoot......I will show you what this all produces and you will learn the language if you hang around long enough.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Walt, you make summer there look good but fact is it it unbearably hot and humid.  I won't go there from May 15th to mid October.    Big however, has his open spaces but lives in the tip of ****.



My fave "comfortable", "desired" ambient temperature is 84 degrees.  It so happens that the Hooman Bod operates without effort** at that temperature.

**Does not try to cool off, does not try to warm up.  The human body LOVES that exact temp.

Guess whut the temp is here at the Chateau at this moment?  Yuppers.  And the trick is to be near the coast.  Inland (think Mickey Mouseland) in Injun terms: _sucks_ *BIG wampum!

Big* lives in a place reserved for those who enjoyed Hell Week in the SEALS.  Clear to partly cloudy, with snow followed by hot with scattered indecision.  Jeez.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

out here people embrace boredom....Monotony is our friend

whats that mean?.........no drama for yo mama and roll daddy a phatty


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 5, 2020)

Have a great night kind people, I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

So, here is what I did today aside from the usual B. S.






100% indica bubble hash.   Good night.  I smoke this every night on top of a bowl of fresh indica pot.  Good night....did I just say that.  As good as a 714 just doesn't last as long. 

@ Walt, this is what I was talking about.  3 pulls 3 bags each a different micron screen.  Top is first middle is second the the third is a purple bag 25micron pain in the asses.  Hoping there is somewhere between 25 and 30 grams.  Will weigh once it has dried.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 6, 2020)

Good morning misfits, it's Two Toke Tuesday ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 6, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> out here people embrace boredom....Monotony is our friend
> 
> whats that mean?.........no drama for yo mama and roll daddy a phatty
> 
> ...



I look at that first pic... and I think:

"Once, that car was absolutely brand-new.  Think of the stories that car could tell."


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> So, here is what I did today aside from the usual B. S.
> 
> View attachment 265226
> 
> ...



My gawd.  What a ginormous pile of hoo-hah.  *(*envy*)*  Can I lick the knife?


LATE EDIT ADD:  putembk, ya just _hadda_ dooit... after carefully 'splainin to yer pore ole Unca and getting him straight, ya threw in a curve-ball:

"As good as a 714..."  <-- The 7:14 goes by the Boca Raton train station every morning.  

"A man gets seen in 714" <-- remember that old shirt ad?  

"714" is the Area Code for Kaliforkistan.

"714 is any year that begins and ends on a Monday."  <-- HOWZAT FER TRIVIA!    Since medieval times, any year that fits this definition is called 714.










  <-- Sign language 714.


HALP!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2020)

54F @ 82% RH, sunny, air quality moderate from smoke, and predicted to reach 77F.  After growing up in Oklahoma, living in the PNW for 55 years has turned me into a wuss with regard to cold and heat as well.  

Yet another ho hum evening with only one shooting and no riots last night. 

Time to jar my the buds I've got hanging and start the curing process.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

Morning. 

@walt..... A 714 is a lude Walt.  A lude is a quaalude.  A quaalude is s pill for bored housewives.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

I remember 'em. Them and Soapers. Either one would kick the crap outta me.

Walt, I always liked to visit Florida, but don't think I'd ever live there. Spiders the size of pie plates and mosquitoes the size of bats. Nope. No thanks.

Went to visit a friend of mine in South Venice. He wanted to show me his new bike. He pulled the garage door open and I could hear things dropping and running. I said, "You've got rats!" He smiled and said, "Nope, them's spiders". Needless to say, I saw what I could of his new motorcycle from WAY outside the door.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice job there Pute, that’s a respectable pile ya got there. I miss having access to Mendels bubble now machine. I had several people bring me all their trim and I’d convert it and keep half. I ought to pull another sack out of the freezer and pull a few bags myself. I still have a fair amount left from last time but the ol’ lady is trying to empty the freezer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 6, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember 'em. Them and Soapers. Either one would kick the crap outta me.
> 
> Walt, I always liked to visit Florida, but don't think I'd ever live there. Spiders the size of pie plates and mosquitoes the size of bats. Nope. No thanks.
> 
> Went to visit a friend of mine in South Venice. He wanted to show me his new bike. He pulled the garage door open and I could hear things dropping and running. I said, "You've got rats!" He smiled and said, "Nope, them's spiders". Needless to say, I saw what I could of his new motorcycle from WAY outside the door.


Skeeters aren't _that_ bad... although I did see a couple raping a turkey.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

Mosquitoes around here don't mess with the turkeys.....they believe in the 2nd admendment....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Oct 6, 2020)

Have a good night Misfits, I'm off to the couch to keep my bowl company.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

@ Rudy, where is the ice cream?

Hot mo fo of October.  I am having to water everything.  I thought this was over.

Did get around to digging up the horseradish today.   Just took the biggest roots and left the rest for next year....






Will process this in the coming few days.  Labor of love. 

So, I had a pretty good day.  Grow is going great.  Another Lemon Betty along with Golden Pineapple and 2 Strawberry OG's will finish this month.  They are finishing well.   Everything else in flower as well as the veg tent are all coming along fine.  No problems just the way I like it. 

Neighbors ask us over for dinner tonight.  Wouldn't mind but they are straight as and arrow.  Few years older than me and from that generation that still thinks marijuana will destroy the world.  Personally, I think covid is doing a pretty good job.  Nice people but I need a smoke after dinner.  Guess I will just sit there with my arms folded sipping wine......drag.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks like Sing


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 6, 2020)

We would call it Sang.  But I do not think it looks like Sang to woody. 

Nice Root Pute,   I love Horseradish in Ham and Beans with Corn Bread.

Pute go to dinner and after ask. Anyone Wanna Smoke. Then Go Home. 

Had Supper now time for another Jay.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Good morning kind people, it's another Weedsday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2020)

56F at 71% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 77F.  

Only two shootings and one unlawful assembly, replete with inflammatory devices thrown and 6 arrests.  

I got three half gallon jars of C-99/NL jarred up and curing.  

I also put up a half gallon of pickled garbanzos and kidney beans, as well as one of onions.

Miss Layla has some sort of lower intestinal tract disorder going on.  I took in a fecal sample and vet her appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

Morning misfits. Get your butts to work. Im gonna set home a few weeks. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

Not fair hopper!  I'm home but an always on the run.  You must have a butcher, Baker and s candle stick maker working for you!  Not to mention s maid and  butler!  

Another frosty morning, next it will be freezing.  Nice to sit by the fire every morning and warm these old bones up.

@GW, hope Layla is ok.  Any more a trip to the vet is more expensive than going to the doctor.  I will bite the bullet and always get  pet insurance in the future.  If you get it when an animal is young it isn't that expensive.  All my animals are older now and way to costly to get.

How was your was cream last night Rudy?

Bids are out back screaming to be fed......squirrels are next!!  Better go feed them.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2020)

DIRTY STINKY CHEATY RAT BASTAGES!!!

I was playing Mahjongg, and the lyin' fink game said _"It's over, Unca!"  _

But lookit this proof of cheaty-by-'puter.  Lemme see if you can find a fargin MINIMUM of FIVE more moves even without seeing what is buried...

8-8, then 3-3, then East. then 4-Bamboo, then 7-Ball.








By then, it is a slam-dunk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 56F at 71% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 77F.
> 
> Only two shootings and one unlawful assembly, replete with inflammatory devices thrown and 6 arrests.
> 
> ...


GW How does that C99 smoke , can it be used for pain and at night or is it a Sativa heavy bud?
Never tried but I have an Older seed pack that I won yrs ago, believe feminized seeds brand


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mornin', Islanders. Gotta motivate my lazy ass and swing a new 10' garage door. Got the bugger in steel this time. Damned squirrels and cats chewed a hole in the last one and reeked havoc in my middle garage.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Ice cream was great as usual Pute, last night I finished the black cherry chocolate chunk, tonight it'll be cherry vanilla.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Roster not sure about the C99/NL but the C99 straight up is some pretty racy weed. strong stuff but I do build up a tolerance after a while. the NL probably mellows it out some.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

I have C-99/NL seeds and will probably pop some of them this winter sometime.  EVERYTHING I have smoked crossed with Cindy 99 turns out great.  C99/Willies Wonder= Lucinda was probably my all time fav.   Then C99xCheese= Dairy Queen was another goodie.  Can't remember the others but a guy named Alaska used to make a living crossing C99 with other strains and most were good.  He is here in Denver somewhere.  I knew his mother and when she passed I lost track.

Rudy, you are and official Ice Cream junkie.....ha ha!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2020)

I would love to tell you guys that this is my special weed.  Covered in buds.  Growing in my yard.

2 out of 3 aint bad...

It's my fargin mango tree.






Don't go to sleep near it...


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

The 1st recorded Base Jump  Failed




My Stop




Oh shi t....time




Just a wee headache




And finally @patwi as a child


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind peoples, I'm going to watch baseball, eat ice cream and smoke pot. Read you all in the early morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Ah finnally ripe and frim, the way Hopper likes em


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

W.T.F is that?
Careful Roster,,,i know ppl in low places. Mostly Hippie who knows where you live. He has your toothbrush. 
Im starten to worry bout ya bro. What the hell are you googling to come up with that stuff. Sick bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

You would be surprised what ole Rost can do with a puter
Don't let my innocent face foolya

Who Loves Ya as Telly would say


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> W.T.F is that?
> Careful Roster,,,i know ppl in low places. Mostly Hippie who knows where you live. He has your toothbrush.
> Im starten to worry bout ya bro. What the **** are you googling to come up with that stuff. Sick bastard.


They sell plastic fruit tree shape molds that the fruit grow into


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Ah finnally ripe and frim, the way Hopper likes em


Careful Roster, Hippie's wife secretly tells him  he has a bigger tooth brush.....don't hurt his feelings....he is so robust he cant see his toes let alone anything in between.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 8, 2020)

Good morning kind people, it's another Thirstday ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2020)

This one appeared in my driveway.  It was screaming yellow.  When I approached it, the snek got all sharp-angled.  But it din' fool ole Unca:  It had round eyes. (Round eyes = non venomous)

Really kewl.  That's a pine needle thingy laying by him.  Rat snake.






Decided to look up proof of that lifelong belief... Yuppers, _*it's twue, it's twue!*_ [/Lily von Schtupp]




<-- Good guy 


<- Bad guy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> @GW, hope Layla is ok. Any more a trip to the vet is more expensive than going to the doctor. I will bite the bullet and always get pet insurance in the future. If you get it when an animal is young it isn't that expensive. All my animals are older now and way to costly to get.



Yeah, it can sure add up fast!  I'm taking Miss Layla in this morning for the physical exam to see why she has diarrhea   .  The fecal sample came back negative for parasites. 



RosterTheCog said:


> GW How does that C99 smoke , can it be used for pain and at night or is it a Sativa heavy bud?



Sativa dominant C-99 is an upper for me and has always been one of my favorites.  The Northern Lights adds Indica body to it and makes a nice combination that both relieves stress and pain.

55F @ 77% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 67F.

No riots, no shootings, and only one stabbing yesterday, while the Portland DA dismisses charges against 70% of the rioters arrested, thus sending a clear message we absolutely won't tolerate mayhem and destruction.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Pute,,,,Hippies wife loves him,,so of course she tells him his little thingy is a big thingy..

Roster thats something new to me. Never seen those plastic things that form fruit and veggies. How weird.
Tattered,,that dont work out well for those morons here in Texas. They gets their ass kicked and put in jail.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Careful Roster, Hippie's wife secretly tells him  he has a bigger tooth brush.....don't hurt his feelings....he is so robust he cant see his toes let alone anything in between.


His fav cup LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Funny bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

I Love Brother WeedHopper , I really do
Otherwise I would never play with ya.
Yes the plant molds are cool, I seen them used on gourds with great results


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard.


Morning Bro,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> This one appeared in my driveway.  It was screaming yellow.  When I approached it, the snek got all sharp-angled.  But it din' fool ole Unca:  It had round eyes. (Round eyes = non venomous)
> 
> Really kewl.  That's a pine needle thingy laying by him.  Rat snake.
> 
> ...


I never knew or heard this before , Thanks 
I guess I have to catch a snake now and look it in the eye, .........................OhShIt his is poisonous !




Eye see it , Eye see it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

OK let us not forget The Hippie Awards




Best camp site




Equal Rights 








And Finally.........................................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Now ya done went and done it. Hippie is going to get the big head. Course he knows we all loves him. Just dont do any sleep overs or you will be sorry. He always wants to spoon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hey, Walt! Tell that round pupal fact to a coral snake!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 8, 2020)

Another day of record high temps. Wish we’d had this last year when I had a greenhouse full of plants.


----------



## Reibsi (Oct 8, 2020)

Good afternoon Misfits....Sunny with a chance of rain here and all`s well in my world....been tickling the buds and at this rate it`s gonna take longer to clean them then it took to grow them, lol. I dry trim because it would impossible to wet trim them in the time frame that I was dealing with....the good news is that the finished product is moving in a flooded market. Quality outdoor sells itself so I`m very happy to say the least.
 All the seeds that  I made outdoors are now drying and there will be lots to share....I did have a few very serious crop failures at the end but these were test plants that could not handle this Maritime weather.
 I did find the Fire99 pheno that I was looking for....apparently I planted it at my buddies dispensary along with a few others....this one goes nuts in the final 2 weeks of flower and she`s just fell over under the weight....didn`t get her in the ground until the middle of June so I`m thinking a late May planting will yield a multi pound plant in my environment....something that has been damn near impossible until now....will be reversing this one for sure and sharing the seeds...coffee and another toke then I best get at it....hope to be around more often now so I hope you all have a great day in your world....take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

*Reibsi You are my hero. Beautiful plants. Poor things can't even begin to support themselves they are so top heavy with buds. Nice work my friend. Seeds sound interesting. Have a great finish to your day as you deserve it. *


----------



## Reibsi (Oct 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> *Reibsi You are my hero. Beautiful plants. Poor things can't even begin to support themselves they are so top heavy with buds. Nice work my friend. Seeds sound interesting. Have a great finish to your day as you deserve it. *


Thank you Brother Pute and your way to KIND with that comment....that is the same plant in both pics and there`s just 8 days between the 2 pics.....Blows my mind that she swelled up that fast between visits....the smell is over powering and me likes what me sees,lol ....hope you staying safe down there as it does not looks  good from up here....take care n stay safe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2020)

Reibsi said:


> Good afternoon Misfits....Sunny with a chance of rain here and all`s well in my world....been tickling the buds and at this rate it`s gonna take longer to clean them then it took to grow them, lol. I dry trim because it would impossible to wet trim them in the time frame that I was dealing with....the good news is that the finished product is moving in a flooded market. Quality outdoor sells itself so I`m very happy to say the least.
> All the seeds that  I made outdoors are now drying and there will be lots to share....I did have a few very serious crop failures at the end but these were test plants that could not handle this Maritime weather.
> I did find the Fire99 pheno that I was looking for....apparently I planted it at my buddies dispensary along with a few others....this one goes nuts in the final 2 weeks of flower and she`s just fell over under the weight....didn`t get her in the ground until the middle of June so I`m thinking a late May planting will yield a multi pound plant in my environment....something that has been damn near impossible until now....will be reversing this one for sure and sharing the seeds...coffee and another toke then I best get at it....hope to be around more often now so I hope you all have a great day in your world....take care n stay safe.
> View attachment 265260
> ...



Sheesa beyootiful!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Walt! Tell that round pupal fact to a coral snake!



I din' mention that because I don't think there are three people who don't know the mantra--

"_Red touches yellow -- kill the fellow. Red touches black, friend to Jack."_

But you are right.  The coral snake _is_ the exception.  So when you see one, don't pick him up and try to look him inna eye... ;-)


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2020)

My vote for the double-awfulest snek:






Please note sumpin' ya wouldn't normally note:  This pic was taken in the pitch dark. It has easily _climbed up_.  Think about that...

Oh. Fergot to add:  Up in the bamboo, it is hard to see.  On the ground, it is absolutely invisible.  Note this picture was also taken in the pitch dark.  Now imagine it is not quite dark... so you are still moving.  






It was locally called a "Two Step". And they have a pissy attitude.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

if it bites you you can oly take 2 steps after?


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2020)

snakes are better left on the ground silly rabbits...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2020)

rabbits and their holes is all I care for .. snakes around here always kiss the 20g


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

This thread has gotten LOWER THAN A SNAKES BELLY IN A WAGON RUT


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't like spiders n' snakes, baby that ain't what it takes.......to love me.

Enjoy the night misfits, I'll catch you all in the early moaning.


----------



## Reibsi (Oct 8, 2020)

Almost 7 pm here and it`s time for a Smoke break then I`m heading into town for some Marry Browns fried chicken.....Not sure if you have this in America but it`s damn tasty...the secret is to leave the finger hash on your hands and then eat the chicken...After a few pieces you will notice that your fingers are now clean....but remember to drive home asap for what`s surely to come next!....enjoy your evening Misfits and take care n stay safe.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 8, 2020)

Evening Misfits. Just a little peak into my world.  My 4x4 with 4 Mars Hydro Ts 600. Think I need 2 more. 
Missed all the snake talk. Used to be affiliated with a Rescue Herpetology Group .  I have housed and cared for. American Alligator,  Nile Monitors, And all Kinds of Non Venomous Snakes.  Hippie Good catch on the coral snake.  
Wish I still had the Pics of the 12 ft red tail Boa. That was wrapped around my body and her teeth in my forearm.  Top and Bottoms ,  She wanted to kill me.  
Good Times.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' mention that because I don't think there are three people who don't know the mantra--
> 
> "_Red touches yellow -- kill the fellow. Red touches black, friend to Jack."_
> 
> ...


Boas and pythons have cat eyes and are not poison.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 9, 2020)

Good morning misfits, it's another Fryday .....


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 9, 2020)

The round eye thing is for North America only with the coral snake as the exception. 
I will give you a Million Dollars if you bring me a Poisonous Snake.
Good morning Misfits 



1sickpuppy said:


> Boas and pythons have cat eyes and are not poison.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> The round eye thing is for North America only with the coral snake as the exception.
> I will give you a Million Dollars if you bring me a Poisonous Snake.
> Good morning Misfits



YIKES!

_"I will give you a Million Dollars if you bring me a Poisonous Snake." _ 

OK, what kind?   

If ya meant "delete coral snakes" and find you a round-eyed poisonous snake...

I'm honor-bound to cut ya some slack -- please send yer Unca a bit of goodness, and I will give you 52 fargin varieties of deadly poisonous snakes with round eyes:






_"With an average length of three to five feet, there are more than 52 species of sea snakes. They are all venomous" 




_

I have been wayyy too close to the next one...

This one lives all over the place "over there" -- the Blue Krait.  I am not positive, but I think this type of snake is at the tippy-top as leader of killing people.

Land snake.  Round eyes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> if it bites you you can oly take 2 steps after?



Yup.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 9, 2020)

Snakes are Venomous. They have No Poison 
Those snakes over there can stay over there. And I will stay over here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Evening Misfits. Just a little peak into my world.  My 4x4 with 4 Mars Hydro Ts 600. Think I need 2 more.
> Missed all the snake talk. Used to be affiliated with a Rescue Herpetology Group .  I have housed and cared for. American Alligator,  Nile Monitors, And all Kinds of Non Venomous Snakes.  Hippie Good catch on the coral snake.
> Wish I still had the Pics of the 12 ft red tail Boa. That was wrapped around my body and her teeth in my forearm.  Top and Bottoms ,  She wanted to kill me.
> Good Times.


Looks like those grow better than their burbple lights did. Nice Job


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Looks like those grow better than their burbple lights did. Nice Job


this was 2 week prior. They seem to grow well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> this was 2 week prior. They seem to grow well.


Yes I think it is their attempt to compete with all the white light Quantum Board LED Grow Lights by HLG
Be very careful with them I have had the older Mars and they all burnt out way before they should have.
I hope these newer ones last longer for you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey there folks
more trimming today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Snakes are Venomous. They have No Poison
> Those snakes over there can stay over there. And I will stay over here.



Aaaannndd... there are several snakes that are poisonous if you eat them.  

There are no venomous/poisonous snakes in Ireland.  Or Antarctica.  That's about it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Aaaannndd... there are several snakes that are poisonous if you eat them.
> 
> There are no venomous/poisonous snakes in Ireland.  Or Antarctica.  That's about it.


Thanks St Patrick


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

Never been scared of snakes but i hate Spiders,,especially those little bastards you dont know are there untill its too late. Such as the Brown Recluse.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 9, 2020)

Damn spell correct, was supposed to be poisonous.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Damn spell correct, was supposed to be poisonous.


How did you get the spell check working


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

booat floaat wobbly  does not do anything for me LOL
Must just be me Im broken


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh Crap


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

Morning.   Are we still talking snakes???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' mention that because I don't think there are three people who don't know the mantra--
> 
> "_Red touches yellow -- kill the fellow. Red touches black, friend to Jack."_
> 
> ...


Check out the King Cobra brother Walt!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> The round eye thing is for North America only with the coral snake as the exception.
> I will give you a Million Dollars if you bring me a Poisonous Snake.
> Good morning Misfits


Are you including North American sea snakes?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah,,you cant always go by the eyes. Course thats true in just about every type of living creature,,,including humans.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,you cant always go by the eyes. Course thats true in just about every type of living creature,,,including humans.


I'm immediately leery meeting someone for the first time that has vertical slit eyes.


----------



## Reibsi (Oct 9, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone...It`s sunny and very windy here....I got permafried last night and slept like a baby...the finger hash will hit you hard when digested! Woke up high with my mouth drier then the Sahara Desert so I will be dragging my ass around for the rest of the day....Apparently there`s been a Corona breakout at a Seniors home in Moncton so now they just implemented a province wide law requiring the wearing of masks....We`ve been doing extremely well here with only 212 cases since January....pretty damn good and I think the implementation of the Maritime bubble idea is the reason why...we can travel back and forth in the Maritime provinces but no one can come in from the rest of Canada or America.
 Heading up the Mountain for the afternoon so I do hope that your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' mention that because I don't think there are three people who don't know the mantra--
> 
> "_Red touches yellow -- kill the fellow. Red touches black, friend to Jack."_
> 
> ...


I heard the same thing, but it was red touches black, a venom lacks.

Back in '76, the Old Hen (actually, she was a young hen) and I went to Florida. We got over by Silver Springs, and I went on a hunt for snakes to take back. We hit a serpentarium there. I was looking for a scarlet kingsnake to buy. The dude there said they were few and far between, but offered to sell me a coral. Wife said no. I told the guy I really didn't want any venomous snakes. He told me that they were very docile, and to prove his point, he reached into a pile of little ones and brought up a handful.  He said the only way you could get one to bite was to deliberately hurt it. I shot a "please" look to the wife. She shot back daggers. Came home with a couple of rat snakes and one of the meanest reticulated pythons that Satan ever spawned.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

*G.I. Joe: 15 Facts You Need To Know About Snake Eyes*

He Hides His Face Because Of An Accident On Duty.
Where He Got His Name From.
Cobra Commander and Snake Eyes Share a Family Tragedy.
He Has a Twin Sister Named Theresa.
The Original Snake Eyes Design Was A Cost Saving Choice By Hasbro.
Snake-Eyes Has Rare Mystical Powers.
He Lived On Disability Checks Until He Was Recruited Into GI JOE.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Contact Lens Dang


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 9, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, I'm off to the land of Northern Lights and cherry vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 9, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all!


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 10, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, another day another donut ....


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Never been scared of snakes but i hate Spiders,,especially those little bastards you dont know are there untill its too late. Such as the Brown Recluse.
> 
> View attachment 265275



Those things infect you with MRSA.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Those things infect you with MRSA.


So do Hospital stays 
Morning Peeps


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Yep,,their bite will eat holes in you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,their bite will eat holes in you.


A guy I worked partners with down in Detroit bought a house in Commerce Township. He and his wife were cleaning up around the yard. There was an old tin shed on the property with a bunch of rotted firewood stacked up next to it. His wife was tossing chunks in a wheelbarrow to load up to take to the dump when she felt a prick on her finger. She thought nothing of it until that night when her finger started swelling. Next morning, it was changing colors. A quick trip to emergency reveled she'd been bitten by a bashful brown/fiddle back/brown recluse spider. A week's worth of IV antibiotics later, she lost the end of her finger from the first joint to the nail.


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> So do Hospital stays
> Morning Peeps


I got septis at a local hospital, went in for a routine surgery which was a 3 day stay...19 days later I lost 288 pounds and was given my last rights...asshol*s...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been bit by brown recluse twice. The first was the worst, I ended up having an area the size of a silver dollar excised, all 7 layers. I could look into the open wound and see the tendon sheath. Almost had to have a skin graft. Those little brown basturds are no joke.
Feel like I’m jumping the gun with it still being in the 80s but I got the canoe put up for the  winter. I need to find a new fishing partner, Wildman just isn’t much of a fisherman and it’s hard to get him to go. My old neighbor was the best. Roger was always ready for fishing. Wish he hadn’t moved back to Minnesota.
I’m about to declare war on these stinking tree rats again. My pellet pistol has a bad seal so I need to shop for a replacement.
off to mop some floors.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2020)

Good Satyrday morning to all!  57F @ 91% RH, raining as we speak and predicted to reach 61F today.

We attended the Okeene Rattlesnake Roundup growing up and sold our catch to the El Paso zoo for milking at $0.75 a pound, with a 5' Diamond Back being about average and weighing about a pound a foot.  They have temperaments like people, with some placid and others buzzing as you approach them and regularly while in the bag. 

 What gives me the willies are water moccasins, which may continue to chase you on attack, while a rattler will strike, but would rather get away.  

Spider venom is necrotic, meaning it kills and dissolves flesh so that just rots away.   In its smaller prey, the venom liquifies their innards, so it can be sucked up like through a straw. 

Especially bad with diabetic folks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2020)

boo said:


> I got septis at a local hospital, went in for a routine surgery which was a 3 day stay...19 days later I lost 288 pounds and was given my last rights...asshol*s...


Recently, or do I infer rumors of your death have been greatly exaggerated?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Rocky i have a BB gun i keep on my back porch. I pop them in their ass ever time i see one. Doesn't kill them but their ass is full of BBs.
My Miniature Schnauzer has caught several already. He shakes the wholly shit out of them. That dog is fast. Would make a great hunting dog. What's funny is he can smell the nuts they bury in my yard and he digs them up and eats them. Funny as hell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Boo my Mother In Law died in the hospital because she got VRE from the fking hospital during surgery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

boo said:


> I got septis at a local hospital, went in for a routine surgery which was a 3 day stay...19 days later I lost 288 pounds and was given my last rights...asshol*s...


288 is that correct?


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 10, 2020)

Enjoy the night fellow misfits, I'm going to smoke a lot pot, play some guitar and eat a little ice cream. I'll read you all in the early morning.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

Darn Boo, you actually lost 288 lbs?  Thinking I weigh more that you do now......


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 11, 2020)

Good morning kind people. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!
shake hands with the devil!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2020)

53F @ 82% RH, rain, and expected to reach 59F.

Miss Layla's on a bland diet and her lower tract is recovering from raging diarrhea that we still don't know for sure what caused it.

Mass arrest of "protestors" last night, now loudly protesting that they were only given one warning do disperse from the area under restraining order.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning Gang. Tattered,, glad to hear they are taking care of business. About time they put a stop to thst crap.


----------



## stain (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2020)

Anybody here touch-type?

As an author, I type pretty close to the speed of speech.  No, really.

BUT!  I have a cat.  On my lap.  Most of the fargin time.  Soooo... there I am typing away around her as usual, and I had just started to type the word *"agurgling" <-- *got four letters in, and realized it sounded too much like Gilbert & Sullivan, so I stopped typing and looked at what I had written.

Both my hands were shifted ONE key to the right.  So... touch typing thataway gave me this standalone word:

"*a*" became "*s*".

"*g*" became "*h*".

"*u*" became "*i*".

"*r*" became "*t*".


WHAT THE HECK ARE THE ODDS???!!!


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 11, 2020)

Morning 
I’ve lost track if it’s day 3 or 4 of this damn headache and my guts are acting up again.

Looks like I’ll have the grandkids today. My oldest daughter had a tuba ligation on Friday and is still feeling bad, says she going to the ER soon. Hope everything is ok.

 I can’t take anymore of these political ads, only Netflix, Roku and YouTube for the next 23 days.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2020)

Walt, I still touch type. The typing class I took back in my freshman year of HS and the Old Hen are the only two things I got out of school that I still use.

Rocky, good luck on finding anything without those damned political commercials. They pop up on youtube all the time. Some of the shows on Roku have 'em, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2020)

I told my wife just now how my joints were stiff.

*"You're rolling them too tight."*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)

I do pick and peck, but I know where most letters are by now


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 11, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

Afternoon, taking a break from tilling the garden.  Fricken hands won't work.  Arthritis!!!   Getting old just flat pisses a person off.  My mind says one thing and my body says fock off.  

@ Hippie.....best class I ever took in HS was typing.  I'm about a 50 wpm person.  Not really good on computers but I can type.  However my most used key is backspace.......

Windy as all get out today and another day close to 80f.   Somebody needs to send Mother Nature a e-mail and remind her that it is the middle of OCT......

Gonna go meet my old fishing buddy up by my old cabin this Thursday.  The Brown Trout are making their annual river run about now.  Most years the run goes from about  Oct 15 to the end of the month.  Will be good to see the old fart.  Haven't seen him since a year ago in July.  Both of us have kind of moved on from the area but after over 20 years of having condos and a cabin up there we still know where the best fishing spots are.  

As much as I hate to do it......I need to finish tilling.   Later.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 11, 2020)

Enjoy the night people, I'm off to watch a little American Pickers and smoke pot. There might be a little ice cream involved as well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)

Crp[ this down make a new avatar


----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2020)

evening folks...spent the day out in the shop sorting things out for when I get back working on the silver camaro, had to replace the tranny mount and install a tank sending unit...I had an epiphany about an issue I've been dealing with in my tents for all too long...I'll know when I get home tomorrow...y'all enjoy the evening, I'm outta here...


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

Roster if you don't stop teasing me and hopper we have a surprise for you.....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, welcome to Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Mine says pow. We will get you Roster.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 12, 2020)

boo said:


> evening folks...spent the day out in the shop sorting things out for when I get back working on the silver camaro, had to replace the tranny mount and install a tank sending unit...I had an epiphany about an issue I've been dealing with in my tents for all too long...I'll know when I get home tomorrow...y'all enjoy the evening, I'm outta here...


Jeez. boo -- Now yer leavin' us with cliff-hangers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Yep Hanging     Morning all,  I Love Ya Kim jong Puteum


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Got me a new set of wheels


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Tattered,, glad to hear they are taking care of business. About time they put a stop to thst crap.



And yet another deeply insightful group improving the lives of blacks by toppling a statue of Lincoln, trashing the park blocks, and breaking out a bunch of windows.

I touch type and learned to do so in high school on a manual Royal.  No idea what my speed is but fast enough to not lose track of what I'm thinking.  I have noticed that if I type about half the rate that I speak, that more of the words are right.

Boo, your epiphany sounds downright dangerous at your age............  Have you discussed it with your physician?  

55F @ 94% RH and predicted to reach 64F, with more rain this morning and afternoon clearing.  I put on flannel lined jeans this morning, thus officially starting the season, but so far have left the furnace off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Agreed TOG. I dont care what political views you hold,,, you have no right to destroy our History,,destroy ppls business you claim to care about,steal tvs and clothes, and comment violence against others. Absolutely ridiculous. Those morons could give two shits about black lives.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning!  I'm proud to be an American!  And the history is who we are and should be left alone and taught to our children.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Good morning!  I'm proud to be an American!  And the history is who we are and should be left alone and taught to our children.


Including what we have done to American Indians over the years...


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

The misfits must still think they are on weekend break.....get to posting you lazy fockers.....


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Including what we have done to American Indians over the years...




Perpetual denying of genocide flows in many flavours and aromas ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Crp[ this down make a new avatar


Avatar? He'll be getting that one tattooed on his fanny before the week's out.



Ain't bragin', but I passed typing class with an A+, 125 WPM/ 0 mistakes. Learned on an old Underwood. Had to learn to light touch a computer keyboard. You learn a rhythm with the old mechanical typewriters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Gotta watch those Red Skins they will burn your wagon and rape your women,,,,wait,,,im watching Bonanza,, forget what i just said,,Hoss said they didnt do it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

I better stop, a rather large group just rode by no baffles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Come on People we'll get that rabbit


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Unfortunately a lot of our history isn't popular.  But don't destroy it vote it out.


WeedHopper said:


> Gotta watch those Red Skins they will burn your wagon and rape your women,,,,wait,,,im watching Bonanza,, forget what i just said,,Hoss said they didnt do it.


I'm part Cherokee, Dutch and German.  And I want reparations for it!  HOP SING was my great great grandfather since you mentioned Bonanza.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Took many many yrs before the whiteman got it right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

I am a related to Pocahontas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Be back Later I hope I see some postings


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 12, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, I'm off to smoke dope and watch baseball. Maybe a little bowl of something sweet for the 7th inning stretch.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I am related to Pocahontas


Interesting. My great-grandmother was really big on local history and her family history going back to our earliest ancestor to live in this country, who came over on the Mayflower. At some point, one of my ancestors apparently married a full-blooded Native American girl who was a blood relation to Pocahontas.
Long story short; I'm related to Pocahontas too. Does this make us, like, long-lost cousins or something?


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 13, 2020)

Good morning Misfits. It's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Interesting. My great-grandmother was really big on local history and her family history going back to our earliest ancestor to live in this country, who came over on the Mayflower. At some point, one of my ancestors apparently married a full-blooded Native American girl who was a blood relation to Pocahontas.
> Long story short; I'm related to Pocahontas too. Does this make us, like, long-lost cousins or something?


Cousin Dances with ugly dog  is That you?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Interesting. My great-grandmother was really big on local history and her family history going back to our earliest ancestor to live in this country, who came over on the Mayflower. At some point, one of my ancestors apparently married a full-blooded Native American girl who was a blood relation to Pocahontas.
> Long story short; I'm related to Pocahontas too. Does this make us, like, long-lost cousins or something?


My grandmother was a fabricator of tall tales and I understood that I was around a 1/8th Choctaw/Comanche but after getting my DNA done recently, I learned that am mostly English, Welch, and German, and with an ancestor in the 1700's that was Scandinavian/Native American/Nigerian/Sub Sahara African. 

58F @77% RH, rain and predicted to reach 62F. 

I went shopping at Costco yesterday with Grayfox and we are set for awhile again on  the heavy stuff like printing paper and cat litter.   After masterfully handling the heavy lifting I demonstrated that certain je ne sais quoi by treating her to a gourmet foot long hotdog from their food service, which we ate sitting in our car in the parking lot cause they don't have tables anymore.

Hee, hee, hee, I tinkered some more with the Mk III Evolution design features as well as putting together the CAD conceptuals and shop prints.  A small personal use system with subzero chilling of the column and LPG injection using dry ice, that can be run passively or with a recovery pump.  A quick inventory suggests that I've got most of the parts it takes to put a prototype together.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2020)

Delete


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My grandmother was a fabricator of tall tales and I understood that I was around a 1/8th Choctaw/Comanche but after getting my DNA done recently, I learned that am mostly English, Welch, and German, and with an ancestor in the 1700's that was Scandinavian/Native American/Nigerian/Sub Sahara African.
> 
> 58F @77% RH, rain and predicted to reach 62F.
> 
> ...


How do you like it
MK III Terpenator© with Bi-Directional Modification Kit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Is That @boo


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Is That @boo


Too much wheel hop to be one of Boo's...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> How do you like it
> MK III Terpenator© with Bi-Directional Modification Kit


The Mk III Terpenator was a good design and adding the Mk IV bi-directional flooding was a good improvement.

The Mk III Evolution is based on the Mk III Terpenator, but among other nuances, has a different lid and column.  The lid offsets the column to make room for a 2" sight window so you can see what is going on, and the column has a 6" jacket with a heat exchanger coil for the LPG injection built in.  Another difference is the Evolution will have a list of ancillaries so it can also be used as a pot still, compound refluxing still, chromatography column, etc.........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Mk III Terpenator was a good design and adding the Mk IV bi-directional flooding was a good improvement.
> 
> The Mk III Evolution is based on the Mk III Terpenator, but among other nuances, has a different lid and column.  The lid offsets the column to make room for a 2" sight window so you can see what is going on, and the column has a 6" jacket with a heat exchanger coil for the LPG injection built in.  Another difference is the Evolution will have a list of ancillaries so it can also be used as a pot still, compound refluxing still, chromatography column, etc.........


Are you or have you already marketed these


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

Morning.  Just sitting here looking out the window trying to figure out my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Just sitting here looking out the window trying to figure out my day.


Weed Hopper is very quiet today
Morning Gandalf


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

OK Lets work on That 2 Millionth Mark LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Are you or have you already marketed these


Not planning to market them, only donate the designs on the GWL site, though it did occur to me that I might run the designs by some builders to see if they were interested in offering components.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

OK Im outta here Later


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

Why is it when you find the most comfortable hiking shoes ever and go back for replacements they never fit the same again? My original pair of Merrells are looking like something the homeless would turn down. I ordered a new pair recently and they don’t feel anything like my old pair. On a similar note I haven’t worn my hunting boots in several years and now they feel like they need to be broken in all over again. I’m going elk hunting starting Nov 7 so I better strap these things on and get walking.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

Time for a new flavor.....just planted Northern Lights x Cindy 99 and Chem 91 seeds.  I have grown 91 before but am looking forward to the NL x Cindy 99.  Only have room for 2 seeds each.  Hopefully both will give me a female to clone....if not I will plant again.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 13, 2020)

Pute I love the taste of the Chem 91.  Got a clone in the back. Think I am going to keep her a while.
Afternoon IOM. I have to go trim the Chem 91  actually.  Right after 420
Also have the 91 Dragons and AITR f5 from ISP


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 13, 2020)

Enjoy the night misfits, I'm going to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Where has Hopper been?


----------



## burnie (Oct 13, 2020)

Hoppin` ?


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

Taking some time to go and have a smoke.....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 13, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My grandmother was a fabricator of tall tales and I understood that I was around a 1/8th Choctaw/Comanche but after getting my DNA done recently, I learned that am mostly English, Welch, and German, and with an ancestor in the 1700's that was Scandinavian/Native American/Nigerian/Sub Sahara African.



That certainly wasn't my great-grandmother, not by any stretch of the imagination. That doesn't mean she had everything right either but, she was highly respected by the local historical society and known to have some of the very oldest roots in the area. I'm definitely mostly of European descent, with a whole lot of Irish blood in there.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 14, 2020)

Good morning Misfits, it's Weedsday .....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2020)

51F at 82% RH, rainy, and predicted to reach 62F.

A slow day with no riots or shootings.

A lose/lose joke for a mayoral race, with the current limp **** loser running against an acknowledged ANTIFA candidate. I'm envisioning an Alfred E. Neuman writein.

Got my flu shot for the season.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Pute I love the taste of the Chem 91.  Got a clone in the back. Think I am going to keep her a while.
> Afternoon IOM. I have to go trim the Chem 91  actually.  Right after 420
> Also have the 91 Dragons and AITR f5 from ISP



You guys sound like quantum computer engineers discussing an esoterical anagnorisis.

The closest I can come (as an _old_ EE) would be to caution you that if you happen to get two or three hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, it won't polarize worth a schit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

We have collected all the lab glass and we shall move to a secure location as soon as the smoke clears. Get Ready.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 14, 2020)

I can’t believe we’re going to be in the 80s again today.
Pute good luck with the Chem. I currently have some Chem 4 and I love it. Now I need to get it back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone ever grown Barney's Gelato 41?
Was it a 10week finish or less?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2020)

My big brother, unbeknownst to be, had one of those Ancestry DNA things done. Personally, I ain't payin' almost a hundred bucks to hand over something that takes a court order to get, but he did. We were always raised to believe we were Scotch, English, Irish, Dutch, and a smidgen of Cherokee Indian. Turns out, we're Vikings. According to the company, that doesn't negate the other nationalities, as the Vikings raped their way across most of Europe. The Indian? Not a trace. Strange, too. My maternal grandmother had the dark brown hair, brown eyes, and high cheek bones normally associated with them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

I see we passed over the 1 million post mark. Cool
Half of them made by Keef im guessing.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)

@ hopper.....Roster isn't far behind........

I never have done any dna test.  I just know what my grandparents told me.  Pretty sure they are mostly correct in my ancestry as the area that I was born in had a german and dutch influence on the town.  Plus, there were Cherokee Indians all around.  Frankly, I don't care.  I am who I am......crazy and that applies to all three german, dutch and Indians. 

@ Rocky, do you have a cut of that chem 4 available?  I'm sure I have something to trade that you are interested in.....I think you already have/had most of what I have but the NL x Cindy 99 might interest you. 

I have to make a run to Golden in a few minutes.  Hooking up with a friend from the Peoples Republic of Boulder.  He is going camping in the mountains.  He is surely gonna experience the "Rocky Mountain High" once he gets set up in camp. 







Poor guy can't hold his smoke and remember what he did.....


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 14, 2020)

Pute I lost all the cuts I took from that run, lost the Chem4 and the Diesel. I’m hoping Variety can hook me up again. I should see him soon.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)

Speaking of Variety, get his as s over here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Hopper does not bring me flowers anymore


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Cant find a Venues Fly Trap.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Oct 14, 2020)

Enjoy the night misfits, I'll catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> My big brother, unbeknownst to be, had one of those Ancestry DNA things done. Personally, I ain't payin' almost a hundred bucks to hand over something that takes a court order to get, but he did. We were always raised to believe we were Scotch, English, Irish, Dutch, and a smidgen of Cherokee Indian. Turns out, we're Vikings. According to the company, that doesn't negate the other nationalities, as the Vikings raped their way across most of Europe. The Indian? Not a trace. Strange, too. My maternal grandmother had the dark brown hair, brown eyes, and high cheek bones normally associated with them.



One of my rich relatives on my dad's side had extensive research done on the Ellis side and tapped into genealogy done by the church back to the hoary days of yore and it shows that if you go back far enough and consider the wives, my linage comes from all over the globe.

44F @ 65% RH, sun shinny and predicted to reach 64F.

I received two ballots from Oregon's well oiled vote by mail system and marked one duplicate.  I wonder what would happen if I voted on both??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I see we passed over the 1 million post mark. Cool
> Half of them made by Keef im guessing.


Keef what's a Keef, you mean the brown stuff that falls off the flower and drys up and blows away in high wind?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of my rich relatives on my dad's side had extensive research done on the Ellis side and tapped into genealogy done by the church back to the hoary days of yore and it shows that if you go back far enough and consider the wives, my linage comes from all over the globe.
> 
> 44F @ 65% RH, sun shinny and predicted to reach 64F.
> 
> I received two ballots from Oregon's well oiled vote by mail system and marked one duplicate.  I wonder what would happen if I voted on both??


What type of engineer were you?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Too Much Coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> What type of engineer were you?



I was a manufacturing engineer, designing and installing industrial facilities, processes, and equipment.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Poor Poor Roster





*Many have wondered How Roster became so *
*Dam Ugly*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I was a manufacturing engineer, designing and installing industrial facilities, processes, and equipment.


Had that feeling, Great Minds think a like, I burnt out yrs ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

Morning misfits.  Roster, I see you are up and at it early!!!  

I'm going fishing tomorrow so II need to get everything in order today.  I haven't been out much this summer and I have no excuse!!  Getting old and the fire doesn't burn as bright as it once did is the only thing I can come up with.

Nice day for a walk by the lake.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 15, 2020)

Pute I wanted to go yesterday but 50-60 mph gusts are to much to deal with. On top of that, water level was way down last time. I’ve never seen 11 Mile this low.
Variety doesn’t show much inclination to leave that sinking ship but he does have a following there.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

Supposed to be windy up there again today.  Was gonna go today but supposed to be warmer and less wind tomorrow.

Yup, variety will stay there until the ship has gone completely under.  Place is a mess.  Still have GP's bud of the year on the site cover from 2 years ago!  Nobody knows how to update it.  No maintenance, no members and no money.   ☠☠☠


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Dragging my Butt out door now, then back home later to find why the tractor stopped running yesterday .
No Fuel issue or clogged jet in carb, Hope it is just a clogged filter somewhere
Later


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 15, 2020)

Been downstairs tending the garden. This batch of Lemon Haze are single cola plants, not sure why. Not complaIning because these will be easy to trim. They still have 4-5 weeks to go but are bulking up nicely already.
Sure is gloomy looking, you’d think it was going to rain or snow. No such luck. It’s drier than a popcorn fart here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Gloomy, windy, and cool here, too. It's coming.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

No fishing tomorrow.  New fire right smack where I was going. Pre- evacuation order was just posted for Kremmling, Hot Sulphur and Granby.  Schit.....fires everywhere in the mountains.  Looks like that is a wrap for this years fishing.  

Still working in the grow and walk right after.....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 15, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, I'm off to my couch for baseball and weed.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 15, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Belly full of beer, soon to be a lung full of hashish, and life is good.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 16, 2020)

Good morning misfits, it's Fryday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Im scratching my head
I am running a de/hum at 45% all day and night and yet I thought I saw PM on 2or 3 leaves
New strain from Barneys so I am now up in the air, 3 weeks out do I treat for mold, what to do what to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

OK what appears to be the beginning of PM small tiny spots


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Do you have a fan moving air on your plants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Do you have a fan moving air on your plants.


Thanks Weedhop
This is weird, never had PM inside before
24/7
vent exhaust also   Not my 1st rodeo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't want to spray with greencure unless I have too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Had that feeling, Great Minds think a like, I burnt out yrs ago



Burned way lower here, just not out yet and trying to keep my brain challenged enough to grow new neurons to replace the ones rapidly dying off as a function of dotage.

49F @ 91% RH, cloudy, and predicted to hit 67F.

“Mostly peaceful protests” involving spray painting and setting things ablaze last night, with minimal arrests and no one shot.

I spent most of the day yesterday on Auto Cad expanding on and detailing brain farts, with long engaging walks intermingled, as highly promoted and recommended by Miss Layla, designated Personal Trainer.

As it turns out, multiple neighbors on Neighborhood Outlook forum reported receiving two ballots, so Oregon better have a reliable way to check for double entries, because their system to avoid sending out non valid ballots certainly sucks.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry Roster, I hate pm!  Last time I had it I burned everything down and bombed the room!!!

26f now....that is the official end to my growing season.  Kind of glad....now I can totally focus on what is going on indoors.  Still have some clean up work going but most everything is in bed for the season.

Coffee sure is good on a cold morning like this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

I get no pic coming up, Roster.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

No pic


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Ya mean this ain't the pic? BDCE4E68-etc &tc and so on??


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry LOL  Not sure what it even was a pic of LOL Hold on I will find something funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Oct 16, 2020)

Have a great night misfits, it's time to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

I am a legend in my own mind......considered a senior citizen now and in all my years I haven't found one person that agrees with me.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> I am a legend in my own mind......considered a senior citizen now and in all my years I haven't found one person that agrees with me.....


From now on You shall be known as Sir Albert.........................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> I am a legend in my own mind......considered a senior citizen now and in all my years I haven't found one person that agrees with me.....


Worse yet, regardless of what I vote on, I lose, suggesting a wide disparity between my beliefs and that of those around me.

Gooode morning ya'll!

58F @ 87% RH, rainy, and predicted to reach 65F.

Seattle police officers leaving in record number and far faster than they can be replaced.

Another quality day designing extraction equipment and walking the sleek sly pup. I've had breaking news running on one computer, while I design on the other, and can only cringe and shake my head..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Seattle police officers leaving in record number and far faster than they can be replaced.


They will have to Call @Hippie420  from now on 
Morning
Are you OFC quality LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

Morning gang.  

@ GW....I feel your pain my friend!!!  The world is a shitstorm and we are stuck in the middle......I'm gonna put the world away for a minute and pretend I don't live in it!!!!

Without police Mrs Pute wouldn't be able to safely go to the store.  Got me thinking.....Is that really what this country wants.  Not me!!!

So, it's another shatter day!!!  I am gonna do a final flush on 2 Strawberry OG plants an cut down a Lemon Betty.   There goes my morning!  College football this afternoon and on to dinner tonight.  That will pretty much wrap up my day!

But first....another cup.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2020)

There are bad ppl in all walks of life. The NFL has se bad ppl but we dont get rid of the NFL. There are some bad ppl in the Military,, but we dont get rid of the Military no more then we should the police. Ppl better be careful what they wish for.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> They will have to Call @Hippie420  from now on
> Morning
> Are you OFC quality LOL


They wouldn't like the way I'd handle it. There'd be no repeat offenders, that's for sure.


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> They wouldn't like the way I'd handle it. There'd be no repeat offenders, that's for sure.



I have known you  for a long time Hippie and for some strange reason I like you more every day....with or without your toothbrush...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have known you  for a long time Hippie and for some strange reason I like you more every day....with or without your toothbrush...


Heck I have known The Hippie a short time and already I Love him
If they ever do go Hippie PD Im his Partner 10-04


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

If Hippie was ever put in charge of the police....this would be his staff







Hippie is the one with the funny ears and long nose


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks like he is handing out the daily joints


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks more like a choke hold to me...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Good morning all!!

56F @ 89% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 63F.

Thee shootings and a stabbing last night, one a drive by that just missed a 6 year old, but no riots.

Miss Layla still has diarrhea after a week on anti diarrheal and bland food, so taking her back to the vet to see why.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry brother that yall still having to deal with that rioting bullcrap. My Governor doesnt play that game. He will kick that Fking ass. And ill leave it at that.
Morning misfits,,hope everyone has a great day. Coffee time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> 56F @ 89% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 63F.
> 
> ...


Morning sorry to hear about your baby, have you ever tried adding a tablespoon or 2 of raw pumpkin from a can (just pumpkin and pie mix)  works well when my guy get bouts of the D.
Pats and kisses hope she feels better.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning misfits.  Heavy frost this morning.  No smoke from the fires so far.  One of them has made its way all the way to the front range.....nowhere else to go except to start burning parts of the city!  No help from mother nature in sight.

Girls all get nutes and beneficial tea this morning.  I see trimming again in the near future.  

I can't understand there isn't more of a Colorado contingent here!  Every other site I have been on had several locals posting.  Sure was nice for gatherings, trading and networking.  Here there seems to be only 3 of us and we are all from different parts of the state.  Thinking that many that migrated here because of legalization have gone back home.  Came here broke with visions of making millions......then left broke!

To cold to go out just yet so more coffee......


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2020)

Raining fit to frighten Noah.

Jeez.

akldad <-- Fuzzy again.  Climbed up on my lap via the keyboard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning misfits.  Heavy frost this morning.  No smoke from the fires so far.  One of them has made its way all the way to the front range.....nowhere else to go except to start burning parts of the city!  No help from mother nature in sight.
> 
> Girls all get nutes and beneficial tea this morning.  I see trimming again in the near future.
> 
> ...



they all moved to Oklahoma


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2020)

Wild horses couldn't drag me to Oklahoma.

Good morning Misfits. Going to go out and do battle with the garage door from 7734 for the final time. What a pain in the posterior.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2020)

folks seem to either love or hate oklahoma

it was love at first sight for me , 1970 , did 13 years there and would move back in a heartbeat

view from my gorilla garden


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Hippie Oklahoma is really a pretty state and weed is legal. Ive driven thru there many times and especially in NE Oklahoma its beautiful Brother. Ppl are very friendly and its not overrun by Muslims and run by a **** for a Governor.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

I went to College close to the OK, Ks border.  They talk funny down there.  So do I once I get around them....takes about 15 minutes to get my hick language to come back out of me.  Slap the dog and spit in the fire.  I ain't seen yall in a coons age....I miss the wide open spaces and you actually have water there.  I will miss you if you decide to go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2020)

Guys... Like the limerick:

*There once was a girl from Norway*
_*Who hung from her heels in a doorway.
"Come quickly, my love and see just me...*_
*I think I've found still one more way!"*



In that vein... anybody ever try it thisaway?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 19, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> As an author, I type pretty close to the speed of speech. No, really.



Impossible; but I can, I'm a stenographer.  

That is hilarious about


boo said:


> had an epiphany about an issue I've been dealing with in my tents for all too long...I'll know when I get home tomorrow.



Did you find anything, Boo?


RosterTheCog said:


> *Many have wondered How Roster became so *
> *Dam Ugly*



No longer will that ever be questioned!   Lol, jk jk!!

Hi everyone!   Sorry for my absence, I won't do that again, it's taking me all day to catch up!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 19, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Guys... Like the limerick:
> 
> *There once was a girl from Norway*
> _*Who hung from her heels in a doorway.
> ...


I already eat them in salad, do you?   Not fried, of course, lol.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

Where I grew up everything was fried in Crisco.  Mom always had a bunch of it (used) in a coffee can above the stove.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 19, 2020)

Yep, my grandmother had the unused can of it above the stove but the used can was in the fridge. 

I'm so glad we don't fry foods like my grandmother used too!


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

If we did a bunch of us would have even more health issues.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry brother that yall still having to deal with that rioting bullcrap. My Governor doesnt play that game. He will kick that Fking ass. And ill leave it at that.
> Morning misfits,,hope everyone has a great day. Coffee time.



I wish!  Our feckless Democratic governor and mayor support the rioters right of free expression and to promote their partisan interest.

QUOTE="RosterTheCog, post: 1102648, member: 60661"]

Morning sorry to hear about your baby, have you ever tried adding a tablespoon or 2 of raw pumpkin from a can (just pumpkin and pie mix) works well when my guy get bouts of the D.
Pats and kisses hope she feels better.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip brother!  In this case it is raging, so more than an upset tummy……………….



WeedHopper said:


> Hippie Oklahoma is really a pretty state and weed is legal. Ive driven thru there many times and especially in NE Oklahoma its beautiful Brother. Ppl are very friendly and its not overrun by Muslims and run by a **** for a Governor.



Having grown up in Oklahoma, but spent my adulthood in Oregon, I can attest that people in Oklahoma are more friendly and supportive.  They will often go out of their way to help a perfect stranger.  I just don’t like getting up in the middle of the night to go to the storm cellar for a tornado.

51F @ 81% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 61F.

Some quality time at the veterinary hospital sitting in our car out front, awaiting someone to pick up Miss Layla and check her out. After about 20 minutes I called them again and rattled their cage, so they did show up in another 10 minutes, but then insisted that we wait outside until a doctor was available and a preliminary examination made. About two hours total sitting in the car, when we live about 10 minutes away, but you do what you gots to do for the pups.

They shaved her belly and gave her an ultra sound, but found nothing and put her on the same antibiotic, anti diarrheas', and bland diet as the previous doctor for 30 days. Poor kid...........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Yep,,same here Pute. Ain't nothing like Fried chicken,deer meat,rabbit, squirrel, coon, and ETC in Crisco.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,same here Pute. Ain't nothing like Fried chicken,deer meat,rabbit, squirrel, coon, and ETC in Crisco.


The bacon grease also went into that can on the stove and everything got fried in it.  We got lard from rendering our hawgs, but turned it into lye soap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah. I loved the gravy my grandfather made from bacon grease. Biscuits and white bacon gravy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2020)

I was listening to Cotton Eyed Joe once while I was making some red eye gravy and ended up with gravy all over the stove and walls

im making pizza sauce this morning , boiling down the last of the cherry tomatoes...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the tip brother! In this case it is raging, so more than an upset tummy……………….


Graywolf   OK if that is the case get to the Vet ASAP
Dogs can die pretty quickly from dehydration so be mindful.
I love my dogs like children, yep I do.
Im sure you do too.








						Warning Signs of Dehydration in Dogs – American Kennel Club
					

Wondering if your dog is dehydrated? Here are the signs to look for and the actions to take if your dog is suffering.




					www.akc.org


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Some quality time at the veterinary hospital sitting in our car out front, awaiting someone to pick up Miss Layla and check her out. After about 20 minutes I called them again and rattled their cage, so they did show up in another 10 minutes, but then insisted that we wait outside until a doctor was available and a preliminary examination made. About two hours total sitting in the car, when we live about 10 minutes away, but you do what you gots to do for the pups.
> 
> They shaved her belly and gave her an ultra sound, but found nothing and put her on the same antibiotic, anti diarrheas', and bland diet as the previous doctor for 30 days. Poor kid...........


SHOOT I just saw this
I knew in my heart you was a Good Puppy Dad
Way to go, Good luck Fingers crossed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2020)

when a tornado warning went off while I was living in Oklahoma , one of the first thing them Okies would do was run outside and look around.....


this one was in my daughters neighborhood about 8 yrs ago...Wichita 

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Gray
Could she be drinking dirty stagnant water or pond water
My pup gets very back case after drinking from our Koi Pond water falls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> when a tornado warning went off while I was living in Oklahoma , one of the first thing them Okies would do was run outside and look around.....
> 
> 
> this one was in my daughters neighborhood about 8 yrs ago...Wichita
> ...


OH man like a Bomb went off, hope no one was killed


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Having grown up in Oklahoma,



I didn't grow up there, but we lived there when I was 2 until around 5 or 6 years old.   I loved being woke up in the middle of the night to go to the basement.   Our house was one for a few houses that did have a basement so lots of neighbors would come.   As a kid that was great, but as an adult, I can imagine, not so much.   I also never experienced direct destruction like your daughter @bigsur51 , I am with Roster, I hope nobody died in that wreckage!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,same here Pute. Ain't nothing like Fried chicken,deer meat,rabbit, squirrel, coon, and ETC in Crisco.


And Momma's Fried Apple Cakes
Was the 1st real food I learned to make at 10yrs old .
Crisco was the main ingredient also stored in a can in cabinet above stove.
Oh and Bacon grease was on the stove in an old soup can.
Eggs were always yummy.........................


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Isn't it cool how certain things only certain people could make right?   My grandmother was lemon merengue pie, my aunt was cheese bread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Isn't it cool how certain things only certain people could make right?   My grandmother was lemon merengue pie, my aunt was cheese bread.


My Father's Mother made the best bread (to die for)
I duplicated it once and never again.
Secret died with her......................  She showed me once and we made it together
A pinch of this and a dash of that is how she did it. Tasting everything as we went along.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Yep, those secret pinches were meant for the size of those fingers and measured accordingly.   I'll miss a lot of things my grandmother taught me to make that never had a recipe.  I'll never make them, I butcher them too badly and I'm not a good cook.   My daughter does our cooking, but she does acknowledge I was her teacher, so maybe at some point when I was younger I could maybe make a few good dishes


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I already eat them in salad, do you?   Not fried, of course, lol.



I am not in a place where I can get anything at all... unless it comes from the wonderful folks here.  _Ipso facto_, I would never have enough laying about to _eat_ it. 

Jeepers.  It is one of the wonderful things about a volcano (which I recommend EVERYBODY get one!) in that it greatly  s t r e t c h e s  out the nummies supply.

Those of youse who have bales of buds in warehouses, or canyons filled-in with dump-truck loads of them are envied by your about-to-be-pirate.

And who was it here that put a big oink on a spit to smoke it with bales of buds?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I would never have enough laying about to _eat_ it.



One of my trimming sessions could produce enough salad to feed a homeless shelter.   I would say an army, but I kinda doubt that many, lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Isn't it cool how certain things only certain people could make right?   My grandmother was lemon merengue pie, my aunt was cheese bread.


My aunt made an upside-down pineapple cake.

But the best in the whole world was Grandma's molasses cookies.  <-- During the War, sugar was out of court... but molasses wasn't.  75 years later, I can still remember the delicious sensation of the cookie _bending_ as I bit it.  Perfect cookies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> My aunt made an upside-down pineapple cake.
> 
> But the best in the whole world was Grandma's molasses cookies.  <-- During the War, sugar was out of court... but molasses wasn't.  75 years later, I can still remember the delicious sensation of the cookie _bending_ as I bit it.  Perfect cookies.


That and aluminum foil


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! I grew up with a can of bacon grease on the back of the stove & a can of Crisco on a shelf above it. I gotta agree best fried eggs where the ones in bacon grease! My Grandmother is the one that started me in the kitchen at a very young age. So much so I worked food services for over a decade, until I got tired of working while everyone else was playing...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

@Hippie420 sent a PM not sure if you got it


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Walt, which war; WWI or the Spanish-American war? 

Grammy, good to see ya back again. Don't stay away so long 'cause we missed ya!

OK, I take back a little of what I said about Ocra-homa. The NE part is kinda pretty. Was out there many years back. Sure beats the main part. It was flat as a popcorn fart with nothing green in site, and if you saw a pretty woman, she was a tourist passing through.

Whipped the Door from Hades yesterday. Scrapped the brand new torsion bar system, bought a couple of long cables and pullies, and already had a couple of springs. Took a whopping 15 minutes and SHAZAM, it works. The Old Hen said she'd wished we'd thrown in the towel 4 days ago and went that route.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Im sure he got it Stiggy. He will answer you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im sure he got it Stiggy. He will answer you.


Thks   That is what I am affraid of


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh hell I will just ask him here too
Did you steal my toothbrush again
Bastard


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2020)

You guys talkin' about pan gravy got my guts growling. My mom tried to teach me how to make it, and it always turned out like paste. I finally figured it out and then added a tweak. I took her over some and her smile after tasting quickly tuned into a "what did you put in it?" I told her I'd browned the flour first, mixed in the bacon grease and milk along with salt and black pepper, then added ONE drop of vanilla extract. Gave it an even better flavor.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Hippie420 sent a PM not sure if you got it



Where's mine, now you've made the rest of us jealous!  Lol


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Grammy, good to see ya back again. Don't stay away so long 'cause we missed ya!



Thank you, I sure missed all you all too!  Glad to be back.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, which war; WWI or the Spanish-American war?
> 
> Grammy, good to see ya back again. Don't stay away so long 'cause we missed ya!



Well, when I volunteered, they gave me a gun with a rock on the side of it to make sparks.

Everyone my age is older than me.

My Daddy used to get nostalgic when looking at the Lascaux paintings.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Not really sayin' that we live super long in our family, but great-grampa saw the Dead Sea when it was still alive.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys talkin' about pan gravy got my guts growling. My mom tried to teach me how to make it, and it always turned out like paste. I finally figured it out and then added a tweak. I took her over some and her smile after tasting quickly tuned into a "what did you put in it?" I told her I'd browned the flour first, mixed in the bacon grease and milk along with salt and black pepper, then added ONE drop of vanilla extract. Gave it an even better flavor.


How does one "brown" flour?  I want to try that recipe.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> "brown" flour



Honestly I thought that was the only way to make gravy.   You put your flour in the pan with the butter first thing, brown it up, but not really brown, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

We heated grease or bacon grease to a boil added flour stirring it untill it got thick and then start adding milk stirring untill you get the consistency your looking for. I always sprinkled a lot of black pepper and even Cheyenne. Liked gravy a little thick not runny.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 20, 2020)

Evening IOM
All this gravy talk got me hankering for some Biscuits and Sausage Gravy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Walt, I turned the skillet on to medium/high, dumped in the flower, and stirred until it was a blonde/light brown, then I gunned the heat back and made it the usual way. You gotta keep stiring while browning 'cause you don't want to smell burnt flower. It ain't nice.


----------



## burnie (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> when a tornado warning went off while I was living in Oklahoma , one of the first thing them Okies would do was run outside and look around.....



And again after it passed to see what was left. I saw an incredible amount of destruction during my youth and spent a lot of time in a storm cellar.  One tornado took out the house beside our neighbors storm cellar that we were hiding in.

QUOTE="RosterTheCog, post: 1102789, member: 60661"]Gray Could she be drinking dirty stagnant water or pond waterMy pup gets very back case after drinking from our Koi Pond water falls[/QUOTE]

The tests suggest it is not a parasite and a round of antibiotics didn’t fix it.

48F @ 86% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 57F.

More "peaceful protests" with attendant destruction and arrests, statues overturned and three separate attacks on homeless with hammers and steel bars.

Progress on my equipment designs and the Mk III Evolution article that I'm working on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

They need to beat the fking s.hit out of Antifa and BLM and send them packing out of Oregon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

Im sorry but they are mostly kids and that means someone as a


Cannagrammy said:


> Where's mine, now you've made the rest of us jealous!  Lol


Morning Canna, Check I sent you some PMs too LOL
I could never forget you right
Flowers for a Beautiful Lady and friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

Now @Hippie420 will ask where are ours  LOL.........................
Morning


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

Morning folks. Coffee time.
Thanks for the Roses Roster.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> They need to beat the fking s.hit out of Antifa and BLM and send them packing out of Oregon.


You don't chase rats out of your barn and into your neighbors. You kill 'em.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2020)

Damm, I am craving gravy now!!  I haven't had gravy like that since before I was married in 1974.  Mrs Pute has always been a health food fanatic.  Believe it or not you get used to it.  Today I am grateful to her as I am in good health.  But I sure could use a shot of junk food!!!!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks for the Roses Roster.


They're mine!   Don't go stealing my beautiful flowers!   Thank you, Roster!  You're a dear sweet friend!  I'll get them back from Hopper if it's the last thing he did!   Lol



putembk said:


> could use a shot of junk food!!!!


You gotta cure those itches every once in awhile.   You are a lucky man!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

Roster loves Weedhopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster loves Weedhopper.


The secret is out Crappola


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

You should see the Bouquet I got him


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

It just better have less flowers than mine!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Good morning ya'll!

39F @ 80% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 58F.  I turned the heat on this morning as the house was at 62F.

I finished and posted an article on the Mk III Evolution and Evolution ancillaries.  


			15.30 Behold the Mk III Evolution and ancillaries
		


I received and responded to a legal package from Plaintiff, but no reaction yet.

Miss Layla's diarrhea has improved with medication and her energy level is back up, as her frequency of promoting quests of exploration and adventure.  Hoping............

Local 11, 15, and 16 year old boys beat a local man to death and are under arrest for murder, but no shootings or riots last night.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla's diarrhea has improved with medication and her energy level is back up, as her frequency of promoting quests of exploration and adventure. Hoping.........


I'm hoping right along side you.   That's wonderful news that things are improving!!! 

Gosh, it's getting scary out there, I seriously am happy we have acres now, not having to live that close to others.   Housing social distancing, lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla's diarrhea has improved with medication and her energy level is back up, as her frequency of promoting quests of exploration and adventure. Hoping............


Great news Wolf.................. Glad to hear Pup is feeling better..............
The other news
Those lil sh*tz need to be put down like a rabid animals


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Those



Right!   I'm following a story on fb right now where this teenage girl lied about being raped by her best friend of 4 years which instigated other teens to try to kill him.   They beat him unconscious and threw him out of the car into the river and left him to die.   It's really frustrating that lies create such strife.   I think false rape should be prosecuted as severely as a rapist.  I absolutely hate liars!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Feel like we are all stuck in a bad dream, refusing to wake up
Wake up Dam it!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

The social distancing is turning people meaner, imho.   Yep, we all need to wake the f up!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Its also hurting our children and grandchildren. They need to be around their friends. My 10 yr old Granddaughter was going into a state of depression before they finally Opened up schools here in Texas. It was very concerning to me and i was very worried about her. Now she is better and happy again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

One for Rudie     @Rudedude


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

It's killing our seniors in homes, also.   Our governor is crazy, she's closing things up tighter again, not opening anything, for a virus that even if you're our age you are 99% going to recover from.

I'm in one of the safest counties, we've only had 48 cases, but I guess Las Cruces where my cousins live is really being hit hard right now. 

Hopper, my grandson just turned 11, he's going through the same thing, what's really hard is he's going through puberty too so he's all kind of confused internally.  Talk about emotional, lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2020)

Grammy, I can send you some of my North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn to give him. That'll keep him busy for the rest of the year.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 22, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Grammy, I can send you some of my North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn to give him. That'll keep him busy for the rest of the year.


What is scary Grammy is that he is not kidding !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

kevinn said:


> What is scary Grammy is that he is not kidding !!!


He had your toothbrush too Kev LOL


----------



## kevinn (Oct 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> He had your toothbrush too Kev LOL


Nope not mine.  Hippie likes the old fashioned ones.  I have a new fangled electric one.


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 22, 2020)

My daughter told me a 5:21 EDT that she was in labor.    I got a new text that he was born at 7:27 pm.    No details as of yet.  
This is her 8th baby, the oldest is 17.   5th boy, and 3 girls.      I don't even know his name yet.   They kept it to themselves so family would not necessarily comment.   
They like babies and children.   And can afford them.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 23, 2020)

A little bit crazy in a world that's far too overpopulated but, congratulations all the same. Grandchildren are great.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2020)

Angie said:


> My daughter told me a 5:21 EDT that she was in labor.    I got a new text that he was born at 7:27 pm.



Congratulations sister woman!

41F @ 73% RH, raining, and predicted to reach 53F

A quiet Thursday with no riots and only two people shot.

I completed and posted another Mk III Evolution design to that thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Angie said:


> My daughter told me a 5:21 EDT that she was in labor.    I got a new text that he was born at 7:27 pm.    No details as of yet.
> This is her 8th baby, the oldest is 17.   5th boy, and 3 girls.      I don't even know his name yet.   They kept it to themselves so family would not necessarily comment.
> They like babies and children.   And can afford them.


*God Bless
WOO Hoo Grammy
GRATS....*







ats​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> A little bit crazy in a world that's far too overpopulated but, congratulations all the same. Grandchildren are great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

Congratulations Angie. Nothing like Grandchildren. I love spending time with my Grand babies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2020)

Congratulations Angie!
i just had my eighth grand baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

You cant have babies ya big dummy only girls can do that.
Beautiful grandchild my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

^^^^ LUCKY Man....................
Not everyone is lucky to have them


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2020)

Congrats Angie.   I have no grand children and don't think I ever will.  My only child is now in her 40's and doesn't have plans to have children.  Her job and her cats fill her days.

Morning misfits!  It's fried day!!  Make sure you participate!!!  Gonna start trimming today if it is dry enough!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Impossible; but I can, I'm a stenographer.



You don't know how _s-l-o-w_ I talk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Time to do a healthy walk
Later


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2020)

There are two peacocks (brothers) that live on my property.  They were born here 10 years ago.  I just realized that makes an interesting sorta story.  I have some pictures of two generations.  The peacocks living here today are daddies now.

Here's the momma peahen that wandered into our lives with her brand-new babies:






ONE measly month later, they had gotten a lot bigger:





For a while, it was one big family...






Then... There Came A Stranger... And he carried off the lady.  Years passed, and she never returned.






They liked to sit on the bench.  There, they could stay dry when it rained.






One day, after five years of the brothers hooting for love... Here came a peahen -- and it begins again. Here they are, just hatched.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

When i was a kid living in California we had those everywhere. Very cool birds. I Wonder if they would taste like Turkey.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Congratulations Angie! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> When i was a kid living in California we had those everywhere. Very cool birds. I Wonder if they would taste like Turkey.


Very tough eating for a game bird


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> When i was a kid living in California we had those everywhere. Very cool birds. I Wonder if they would taste like Turkey.



They taste a lot like wild turkey (which I love).  You can buy the meat on the net.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Peacock makes the *perfect meat for dieting* as well as weight lifters looking to put on lean muscle. You already know that the peacock is a beautiful bird. You now know that it is also one that is highly rich in nutritional value. Its meat possesses the ability to provide a plethora of health benefits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Has anyone here ever used  a product named SM-90 by Nutralife 
Was sold as a wetting agent but has since been removed from stores.
I have used it in Coco and have a brand new bottle was wondering if it was safe to still use?


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2020)

I have the trimming blues....taking a break to let my fingers thaw out......

Still in the 20's outside so a perfect day for trimming.  Probably 40 degrees higher in the mountains with all the fires going.  Grand County where my cabin was is under mandatory evacuation orders....I think it is almost the whole county.  Wonder if my cabin is still there...  Glad I sold it last year.  Don't need that worry.  

@ Roster, I have a liter of SM-90 down stairs.  Stop by and I will give it to ya....ha ha!  I don't use it anymore....forgot why. 

Hands feel normal again....back to the scissors....just figured out a way to trim faster....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Sure you want me to grow a second head don't you.LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2020)

Congrats, Angie! Pics when you can, please.


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2020)

Another day in the books.  Lemon Betty is trimmed and in a sack for a couple of days before transferring to jars.  I have 3 more coming down in the next few days.   I need to reload anyway so necessary.  

Danm it's cold.  Barely got above freezing today.  Winter storm is set to arrive this weekend.  Like it or not darkness and snow will surround me soon.  Time to make the mental switch to winter.  Florida sounds nice about now.  Only 2,000 miles away.  

Weekend is here and that means FOOTBALL!   College tomorrow and the Over Paid boys on Sunday.  At least it is something to watch rather that the fricken re-runs that have been on all summer which I don't watch by the way.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2020)

Merry Satyrday brothers and sisters!

51F @ 77% RH, cloudy, and predicted to stay around 51F here.

More progress and design postings. Back at it again today.............


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Back at ya brother. Cold front blew in last night. Had to bring in my peppers, cherry tomatoes and lemon trees. Yehaaaaa


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Morning brother Giggy.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

Morning giggy and the rest of you Misfits.  Happy shatter day!  

Out to dinner with my daughter and son in law tonight.  Should be fun.  She is craving pasta so I guess I s
am as well. Haha!

Will be watching college football while cutting down a Golden Pineapple and hanging it to dry today.  Four more starts started showing roots today......those will go into small pots as well.

Need to take the dog out and feed the critters.   Cold out!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 24, 2020)

This took my breath away.  What a literally stellar achievement. 

OSIRIS-REx successfully tagged Asteroid Bennu.

It came down under its own control, just barely touched... and blew nitrogen so that some surface material was captured untouched and pristine.

And it is bringing it home.  Bennu is made from the original stuff of our solar system.  A time capsule.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.asteroidmission.org
				




Can anybody make it work?  If not, just click and go there.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2020)

39F @ 42% RH, gaugus clear blue skies, and predicted to reach 38F.

I worked on designs yesterday and published one article on universal pump laws.

Attacked again on public media by a village idiot named Elliott K, creating factoids as needed to support his ** as he moves along, thus revealing more about himself than me.  It supports my theory that you should lead the sort of life that it doesn't matter what people say about, even if it isn't true.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2020)

What did the moron attack you for brother?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> This took my breath away.  What a literally stellar achievement.
> 
> OSIRIS-REx successfully tagged Asteroid Bennu.
> 
> ...



Here ya go Unca   Very Cool indeed


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey there good morning....

I will try and stay out of trouble today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks tasty Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2020)

thanks rooster.....a c99 that came down last week...a two pounder


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks rooster.....a c99 that came down last week...a two pounder


That bud Looks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Must get more coffee........................


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2020)

yeah I need a refill too

my cup is a little empty


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey there good morning....
> 
> I will try and stay out of trouble today
> 
> View attachment 265675


Impossibobble to stay out of trouble with that in your yard.  Jeez -- the buds have buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I need a refill too
> 
> my cup is a little empty
> 
> ...


Nice Melons , wonder if she grew them herself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 265686


Morning Hops


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Food shopping day. BBLater...


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Morning everyone!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> What did the moron attack you for brother?



He posted negative untruths about me on a forum in response to someone saying good things about me.  My SPR partner pissed him off with an article he posted on SPR about 2013 and because the articles didn’t list the author, he decided it was me and continues to attack me and the other original Skunk Pharmers on line with lies and **.

Nothing he says is true, but it doesn’t keep him from shouting it loudly and belligerently.  On the other hand, he truly is a village idiot and easy to verbally outmaneuver, so I believe he’s suffered the worst of the encounters, if that is possible sparring on social media.

I’m hoping those paying attention to the exchange will learn to avoid doing business with him and his company, less they suffer the same.

Cold here too, but with the freezing level at 500 ft and snow on the ground at those altitudes.  34F @ 61% RH, mostly clear, and predicted to reach 53F here at 98 feet elevation, with a warming trend predicted.

More playing on Auto Cad and posting articles.  I received and posted a good one from Ivan at Ichibansan, detailing his Closed Wash Decarb technique.  10.1.3 Closed Wash Decarb by Ichiban Crafter


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)

Looking outside and realizing I have snow removal to do at some point!  For some reason my aess won't leave the chair I'm sitting on!   Flat fricken cold outside!  Guess I better break out the winter gear.  Where did fall go.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2020)

I wussed out a few years back and bought a Jeep and stuck a snowplow on the front along with a remote starter that has a quarter mile range. I leave the defroster on and the fan a notch down from high and let her run for 20 minutes. Nice and toasty by the time I drag my butt outta bed.
I ain't bothered to put it on yet. Figure I've got at least a month before I'll need it.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Good Grief! Another possible hurricane heading my way. We've dodged the bullet 3 times so far. Hope the luck holds out!


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)

@ GW, have your stalker stop by here we will send him packing.......right along with the others who didn't belong here.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ GW, have your stalker stop by here we will send him packing.......right along with the others who didn't belong here.....


I see you now


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

putembk said:


>


What did Hopper say after he lost that gold fiddle?


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Steve1 (Oct 26, 2020)

When people ask where I live I tell them the cone of uncertainty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

Good Night Time to check the child and wack their bottoms if need be.
A horse a horse , my kingdom for a horse


----------



## giggy (Oct 27, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## giggy (Oct 27, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> When people ask where I live I tell them the cone of uncertainty View attachment 265728


you got that right bro, been one hell of a year.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! To anyone in the path of that cane wishing y'all the best of luck...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 27, 2020)

I was talking with a guy from NYC.

_"The condos and high-rises all along the beaches from Miami to Jacksonville push the hurricanes out to sea."_

My jaw was on the floor.  

I want credit; I did not argue with him.  Jeez.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ GW, have your stalker stop by here we will send him packing.......right along with the others who didn't belong here.....



Thanks brother!  Something I said may have hurt his feelings, because he stopped his babbling.

A chilly 33F @ 80% RH, mostly clear, and prognosticated to reach a sweltering 58F here.

Miss Layla just scored half a grocery bag of tennis balls from the court in the park this morning. Luckily she had me along to help her carry them home.  

Her diarrhea has abated and she of through her meds, but still on a chicken and rice diet. It appears it was a parasite that the fecal exam didn't identify and the first round of antibiotics didn't cure. I'm betting her butt sure feels better...........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I need a refill too
> 
> my cup is a little empty
> 
> ...


The melon lift bra!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope you have great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2020)

misfits is good company


calm down and have a happy cup of liquid caffeine 

.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2020)

Morning misfits


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Good morning. Survived another Beer Day. Feelin' a little crispy this morning. Cold and rainy out, which is typical for the Mitten in the tail end of October. I'd head some place warmer, but the Old Hen would never leave the state, and I ain't leavin' the Old Hen.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2020)

40F @ 86% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.  I turned outside water off and drained the sprinkler system when morning temperature hit 33F, but it has warmed up some and looks like the high thirties to low fifties in the morning for the foreseeable future, with some rains.

Puttering on line, working on articles and designs, and tending to legal issues, with puppy breaks to the hood and park as recommended and promoted by my personal trainer, Miss Layla.


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

morning misfits, happy hump your ol lady's leg day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

*Happy Hump Day



*




Determined


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Had a friend named Rick (long dead) that had a Great Pyrenees male dog that would go at least 200 pounds, and his wife had a little female poodle. Rick came home from a hard day at work, took a shower, and put on a short summer robe. He grabbed a cold beer and commenced to vegetate in front of the boobtube. The poodle jumped up into his lap, so he petted her while watching his show. He went to change channels and dropped the remote control down between the couch and the end table. He's on his hands and knees reaching under the table to retrieve it when the big dog gets a whiff. Rick didn't know that the poodle was coming into heat. The big dog did. Rick is screaming for his wife to shoot the dog. She's too busy busting a gut laughing. I saw his back the next day where the dogs claws had carved him up while he was getting dog-raped. I asked him if that was the only damage. The look he shot me told me to drop the subject. Couldn't stop the smile, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Had a friend named Rick (long dead) that had a Great Pyrenees male dog that would go at least 200 pounds, and his wife had a little female poodle. Rick came home from a hard day at work, took a shower, and put on a short summer robe. He grabbed a cold beer and commenced to vegetate in front of the boobtube. The poodle jumped up into his lap, so he petted her while watching his show. He went to change channels and dropped the remote control down between the couch and the end table. He's on his hands and knees reaching under the table to retrieve it when the big dog gets a whiff. Rick didn't know that the poodle was coming into heat. The big dog did. Rick is screaming for his wife to shoot the dog. She's too busy busting a gut laughing. I saw his back the next day where the dogs claws had carved him up while he was getting dog-raped. I asked him if that was the only damage. The look he shot me told me to drop the subject. Couldn't stop the smile, though.


Did the wife take any Pics


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Think my Koi had dropsy Koser salt in the water helped a lot
She is swimming again and I saw her eat.
20 incher I would hate to loose here prob 20yrs or older (I have had them 30yrs)


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 28, 2020)

Well, I finally found sumpin' I can grow other than coconuts and mangoes:

Moss Roses.  They love to get broiled in direct Floriduh sunshine.  And if they get watered once a week, that's all they need, being succulents.  I put a few inna ground a month or so ago, and they are doing fine.

The wildlife walks right on by them <-- They are poisonous to animobiles, and them animobiles know it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah i grow those all the time. Easy to grow too.


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

have a good evening misfits


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 28, 2020)

Have a great night Misfits, time to smoke up a storm.


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

Well ok then Rudie !  Night all ! 



peace


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

I gotta be careful this year.  It was only after I shot the third zombie that I began to wonder why they were carrying bags of candy and ringing my doorbell.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2020)

47F @ 86% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 62F.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

80F Starry skies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

Good Lord!  I found this screamingly funny!

_11 people shot while looting in Philadelphia so far since last night. “Looters were shooting looters.” “50 yr old man that had his car filled then was carjacked and had all his stolen stuff re-stolen from him.”_from @PhillyPolice on scene of looting tell FOX 29. @FOX29philly pic.twitter.com/FahA709kFN

The screamingly funny part?  

*THE GUY CALLED THE COPS TO REPORT THAT HIS LOOTED STUFF WAS STOLEN!!!*


There seems to be a "reality-disconnect" in cities.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

Bastards need to be shot. Every fking one of them,, and that shit will stop. Try that crap here in Texas and see what happens to your ass.


----------



## Veedom (Oct 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> misfits is good company
> 
> 
> calm down and have a happy cup of liquid caffeine
> ...


Why not three


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2020)

morning everybody, happy fry-day eve.


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

Just having my first cup now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

Veedom said:


> Why not three



Absolutely!......




.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 29, 2020)

Good morning my lovely little canna fam!

Sometimes being the only woman posting in the misfit and old fart threads I get jealous of all the eye candy you post for each other.   Guess I'll bring my own, lol






Is everyone warm?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Good morning my lovely little canna fam!
> 
> Sometimes being the only woman posting in the misfit and old fart threads I get jealous of all the eye candy you post for each other.   Guess I'll bring my own, lol
> 
> ...


Hey Baby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

_The Misfits Gather



_​


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Good morning my lovely little canna fam!
> 
> Sometimes being the only woman posting in the misfit and old fart threads I get jealous of all the eye candy you post for each other.   Guess I'll bring my own, lol
> 
> ...


He is shaving strangely:  He shaves his chest, but not his face.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Absolutely!......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd ya get the pic of Pute's harem?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd ya get the pic of Pute's harem?


Bunch of old bitties LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

Might as well post a pic of myself... hold on while I get my hat off.






Ok... one more -- here I am, hiding behind my rainbow eucalyptus:






I really do have a rainbow eucalyptus next to my house... TINS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Might as well post a pic of myself... hold on while I get my hat off.
> 
> View attachment 265777
> 
> ...


Wait is that a real tree?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Wait is that a real tree?



It certainly is.  They actually look like a "Paint-By-Numbers" picture filled in by a dude on weed.

Thassa untouched photo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It certainly is.  They actually look like a "Paint-By-Numbers" picture filled in by a dude on weed.
> 
> Thassa untouched photo.


Very Pretty, Never saw one before, and not much that I have missed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Walt are you my Father?


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 29, 2020)

Enjoy the night Misfits, it's time to smoke pot and watch Halloween.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd ya get the pic of Pute's harem?



in their younger days


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey Baby




where the feck are the Mods?.....

my gawd we need eye bleach stat!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> where the feck are the Mods?.....
> 
> my gawd we need eye bleach stat!


I think the mods are whackin' off to the pic.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I think the mods are whackin' off to the pic.



them bass turds!

nothing a little coffe won’t fix


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

Leave me and hopper alone. We get a break to ya know.....











But at some point I have to realize hopper likes a different kind of woman........


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt are you my Father?


"Fess up" time:  I'm yer great great grampa.  I bit your grandmother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

I think Hopps more into this type


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2020)

48F @ 93% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 59F.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2020)

Happy Fried-day!!!!  I will be back on the scissors again!  Other than walking the dog and Mrs Pute that is gonna be a rap On my day.

Critters are sure demanding!  I have been going out to feed them later so it can warm up a bit.....they don't like my new schedule!!!  Funny, the know the second I walk outside!!  Birds come flying in and the squirrels appear from nowhere.  I can hand feed a couple squirrels.  Funny to watch.

I need more coffee before I do anything!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

Lookit the face on the garage door:


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sir Walter of Florida be trippin’ 

The whole crowd be rippin’

Daddy’s making shine

And momma be sippin’

We are hoping , toking , joking , and soaking 

Working , twerking , and the Mods be jerking!

Get me outta here , I can’t take no more

Ive looked for thirty minutes and can’t find noting on Walt‘s door!



coffee for Putembk  (also , Skitty would like a cut of the Ghost Express if you still have her)


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

*Crikey.  *Big's gone rap on us.

BTW:  There _is_ a big brass plate set into the concrete lintel over my front door:

*    On This Site 
 In 1897 
NOTHING HAPPENED*


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

I had him in my sights, but I realized I probably could not get him set up over my fireplace, so I let him walk.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2020)

I was young.  I was inexperienced.  I was 16.  Remember what it was like?  It was 1957.

So... I had taken a guy five towns down the road on my brand new Lambretta to a double-date. (Blind date on my part.) 

When we arrived, out came his squeeze, and with her, an absolute stunner of a perfect redhead. 

I looked at her and blurted, *"Have you ever been to Egypt?"*

Startled, she answered in a contralto that made me want to fly in circles:  _*"Ah... no."

"Good! I haven't either.  We have something in common!"  *_

So we got married two years later.  We were 18. 

*Moral Of The Story:*  Ya gotta have something in common.  Sixty-one (61) years today. And I made sure that Herself woke up with a big smile on her face this morning; _I found the Magic Markers! _


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is some simple philosophy to help get things straight -- in all senses of the word.

Women are from Venus.

Men are from Mars.

All other genders are from Uranus.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2020)

41F @ 83% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 61F.

No riots, but another "mostly peaceful vigils and civil unrest" breaking windows, destroying property, and assaulting passersby's  over another black man child killed by police return fire in Vancouver.  

I put up a half gallon of pickled onions, and spent another hour sitting at the vets getting more tests for Miss Layla, who still has the shits.  Another $500 worth of test, meds, and special foods without knowing for sure what is going on.......... 

Some action on the legal front as we head for another round.........


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)

Sirens in my Head​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 1, 2020)

I have to agree with this:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2020)

44F @ 67% RH, clear skies and predicted to reach 66F.

No trick or treaters in our neck of the woods.

A brief riot in Portland and Vancouver continues their protest about the black man killed when police returned his gunfire.

I did unload some treasures from my garage.  About four years ago a friend moved from his apartment to a Beaver Coach RV and sold me his Fender sound system, some photographic equipment, and a couple of pot top shelters.  I never used them and when he approached me to buy them back, I said good timing!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Had one set of parents with 2 children came to the house and then nothing.
What do we do with this big bowl of sugar?


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2020)

Morning misfits!! 

@walt....did you say 61 years today???    If do you are one he'll of a man!!  Congrats!!

Happy Sunday!  Another agreeable day here.  Free day away from the grow!  Will go out for breakfast and spend the rest of the day doing as little as possible!  Will be back at it tomorrow but not today.

Be safe GW!!  I fear that the worst is yet to come!  I will be locked and loaded starting Tuesday night protecting the house.  This is focking crazy!

I have tons of candy left over, very few goblins out art night.  I gotta get this left over candy out of the house....I can't stay out of it!!!  I guess an could vacuum seal it and save it for next year.  Stuff is expensive!

Need to set my clocks. Later


----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)

morning misfits. unky happy anniversary.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning misfits!!
> 
> @walt....did you say 61 years today???    If do you are one he'll of a man!!  Congrats!!
> 
> ...



you need to send me all your leftover candy...I’m doing you a favor


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2020)

Hope everybody had a great Halloween.  I will save it for ya big.....I'm sure a he.ll not gonna eat that crap.  Does taste good though.  Best I don't have it in the house.....when are ya coming....we will cruise Colfax for the latest covid infected girls.....they were out on droves last night....don't be fooled by these outfits....they are after your $$$ not candy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m down with cruising Colfax.....let’s hit the bus station , some real nice skanks there...

got any leftover Russell Stover chocolates?



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

working on a few spells this morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 1, 2020)

*Unca Walt's Maxim #722 --  *_"Live long, and get yours!"_


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 1, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning misfits!!
> 
> @walt....did you say 61 years today???    If do you are one he'll of a man!!  Congrats!!



Yowza.  We never -- ever -- had an argument that went overnight.  We got to go to sleep very late a coupla times, but we always followed that rule.

 So I told her: _"I hope your day is as nice as your butt!"_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> What do we do with this big bowl of sugar?



Send them to Big!



putembk said:


> Be safe GW!!  I fear that the worst is yet to come!  I will be locked and loaded starting Tuesday night protecting the house.  This is focking crazy!



More protests in Vancouver over cops being a better shot and having greater firepower than the model citizen black drug dealer who started shooting first and wounded one of them.  

A calm peaceful fall evening in Portland with only a few store windows broken to improve the lives of the oppressed and downtrodden and I can only imagine how much brighter their day this morning as a result of it.  

I can hardly wait to see what post election events await us.  Makes me wish I was still a gun collector with multiple licensed machine guns and destructive devices, but in Portland I'm pretty sure they will lock up shooters regardless of the circumstances and do their best wisely spending taxpayer dollars prosecuting them.  Best I beat the first few armed hooligans to death and then start thinning out the rest with their guns, to stand a chance with a self defense plea. 

I'm banking on the Feds and our National Guard joining any serious fray, because our feckless mayor has proven inadequate and his running opponent is several standard deviations to his left, promising further police budge cuts and reductions in personnel.  The State Police have refused to engage in Portland riot control, because of the limitations our mayor has placed on what non lethal methods they can use.  IE:  No tear gas.          

44F @70% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 65F today.  A nice cool day for stores to board up their windows before election day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

But if everyone shoots 1st who will be arrested?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hang onto yer hats folks , this is a BIG ONE...

mr Truman was President when I was born

i think Unca and Graywolf were around during the days of Maximus Aurelius


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Et Tu Brutus............................................................ LOL  You may be right


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2020)

probably why he died , eat two of those Brutus sammiches


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

morning trouble makers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning trouble makers.


Good Morning , Fellow Marlarkian


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 2, 2020)

Guy delivering a package to my front door.  Sees Fuzzy Britches.

_"Is that your cat?"

"No... it was adopted.  My wife and I were unable to conceive our own naturally."_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2020)

44F @ 88% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 59F.

Sooo more rioting (“civil unrest/unlawful assembly”) and broken windows to improve the life of the downtrodden and the Civil Liberties Union is suing Portland for not giving disabled rioters time to make it to safety before releasing teargas.

And today is Election Day!  Let the fun begin……………..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Graywolf im sorry that Portland is run by a moron. Its absolutely ridiculous what he has allowed to happen to such a beautiful city. Ive never been there but my Wife said it was beautiful place when she was there.
If he would allow the feds in it would be over very quickly.
Hope everyone has a fine day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Good Morning Over the Hill gang
It is so sad what has become of our Great Country, sorry to say but if it comes down to it we need to organize and take back what we fought and died so hard for . Not the snibbling. crying babies we see doing the dance in the streets for their parents attention. So Darn Sad.......................................
It's our own fault to an extent.


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2020)

Good morning all you bass turd trouble making misfits , let’s have a group hug today and then we will have fun with our crayons and color books!


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

Everybody stay cool!!!  If you must talk politics go to The Canna Cabana.....they love our current administration there!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

You mean love to hate the current Administration at Cana 
So lets see how i can change the subject. Oh yeah,,did you see the size of that chicken.
That was funny if you watched Young Guns. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

It's been dry but they are calling for rain!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Everybody stay cool!!!  If you must talk politics go to The Canna Cabana.....they love our current administration there!!!!




let me fix it bro




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2020)

the best way not to catch melancholy and fear is to not watch the television ... they program psychosis into your mind with this wonderful tool ..



Did you know 2024 campaign season begins tomorrow ?


----------



## burnie (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

60F @ 89% RH, raining and predicted to reach 65F.

Protests last night and one house shot up, but no "unlawful assemblies" declared.

Oregon passed the legal Psilocybe bill.

Progress on a heat exchanger tank design.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 4, 2020)

I was trying to find a used copy of *The Bat and Balloon War* so I could have at least ONE hardcopy of my own fargin novel, and got this result. I damn' near catted on the floor!!!!!!!!       

Lookit what they are selling a used fargin copy of *The Cadet* for:  That's redickle-dockle!





Stock Image
*The Cadet: The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century - A True Story
Walt C. Snedeker*
Published by 1st Book Library (2003)
ISBN 10: 141079668XISBN 13: 9781410796684
Used

Hardcover
Quantity available: 1
From: Books Express (Kittery, ME, U.S.A.)
Seller Rating:




Add to Basket
*US$ 80.98*
Convert currency
Shipping: FREE
Within U.S.A.
Destination, rates & speeds


----------



## giggy (Nov 4, 2020)

morning


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

Gonna put the world away for a minute and pretend I don't live in it!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Gonna put the world away for a minute and pretend I don't live in it!!!



I am there brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 60F @ 89% RH, raining and predicted to reach 65F.
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon passed the legal Psilocybe bill.






hooray!

live in Oregon , take a trip and never leave the state


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Gonna put the world away for a minute and pretend I don't live in it!!!


Me too brother.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Oregon passed the legal Psilocybe bill.





I never needed any bill or law to never pass any psilocibin patches, .. and never had any lab shrooms .. no need now but I do salute Oregon .







.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Got my usual walk in and some honey do's around the house.  Didn't feel like doing much today.....will pick up the pace again tomorrow.  There is a bad moon risen.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> live in Oregon , take a trip and never leave the state



Solves the social distancing problem while traveling.



patwi said:


> I never needed any bill or law to never pass any psilocibin patches, .. and never had any lab shrooms .. no need now but I do salute Oregon .



Yeah, lots of critters munching on psilocybe and muscimol mushrooms around here too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

*On The Eve Of Destruction





*​


----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2020)

Gooode morning!  60F @ 86% RH, rain, and predicted to soar to 61F.

More riots and arrests, with National Guard called.

Another quality day at Auto Cad and stroooling the pup!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> It's been dry but they are calling for rain!


Jeez.  If we gotta go _that_ far      I've got something that perhaps you will be able to feel some of my happiness with this sharing of a note that just arrived in my snailmail:

__________________________________________________________________________________________________
Walt, I finished *The Cadet *just now. I loved the missing cannon and cannon balls. I laughed out loud. I could see the "Peg-leg" stumbling and looking back and forth in my mind.

If I was figuring correctly Jan lived to 72ish? For that day and age he truly lived a good long life.

The End brought tears to my eyes. I knew it had to come but the scene of him surrounded by his progeny and looking out the window again painted a wonderful mental picture for me.

I truly enjoyed *The Cadet* from cover to cover.

Thank You so much for the book, and lessons of the times.
Steve

_____________________________________________________________________

There's another benefit:  His "vote" finally tipped the scales... the percentage of folks that read the book and cried at least once (for happy or sad) has gone up from 87% to 88%.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> I am there brother
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265919


Big -- He'p yo' Unca:  I dunno what that lollipop-lookin' thing is (or why)?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Big -- He'p yo' Unca:  I dunno what that lollipop-lookin' thing is (or why)?



watch my friend Julio


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

JEEEBUS!

I am continually amazed at all the different ways that exist to "do" weed.  You can eat it, rub it on, burn it and inhale, squeeze the goo outa the bud and dab it in a battery-powered fountain-pen thingy, use a blowtorch on a piece of pipe, volcano it, hookah it, shotgun...

I will be a newbie forever.  Alas.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> JEEEBUS!
> 
> I am continually amazed at all the different ways that exist to "do" weed.  You can eat it, rub it on, burn it and inhale, squeeze the goo outa the bud and dab it in a battery-powered fountain-pen thingy, use a blowtorch on a piece of pipe, volcano it, hookah it, shotgun...
> 
> I will be a newbie forever.  Alas.


AHA!!!!!!!

I may be a "newbie without portfolio", but I am an inventive bastage!!  I betcha nobody in the whole weed (wide?) world has thought of using this brilliant invention of 1750.

Somebody with a dump-truck full of yummy ought to set some aside and try this:


----------



## giggy (Nov 5, 2020)

morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> JEEEBUS!
> 
> I am continually amazed at all the different ways that exist to "do" weed.  You can eat it, rub it on, burn it and inhale, squeeze the goo outa the bud and dab it in a battery-powered fountain-pen thingy, use a blowtorch on a piece of pipe, volcano it, hookah it, shotgun...
> 
> I will be a newbie forever.  Alas.



count me in as a lifetime rookie Unca Walt

here is a new one , How to use a term slurper vacuum quartz banger


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2020)

Or try the Jah-Hookah


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> AHA!!!!!!!
> 
> I may be a "newbie without portfolio", but I am an inventive bastage!!  I betcha nobody in the whole weed (wide?) world has thought of using this brilliant invention of 1750.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



You have caused a serious
*FLASHBACK: *
On my wedding night, O so long ago... my darling new wife cautioned me that I was doing it wrong.  So I tried under her _other_ arm.

Having established my bona-fides in this area.  I must call your attention to the fact you are doing it wrong.  

It goes the _other_ way.

Do it right, and it comes out your ears.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> You have caused a serious
> *FLASHBACK: *
> On my wedding night, O so long ago... my darling new wife cautioned me that I was doing it wrong.  So I tried under her _other_ arm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 6, 2020)

50f @ 91% RH, rain and predicted to reach 51F.

No more "mostly peaceful" riots, just the more politically correct mostly peaceful "unlawful assemblies", replete with broken windows and trashed businesses, subsequently dispersed by the National Guard.

More quality time social distancing by detailing brain farts on Auto Cad, with periodic breaks exploring the hood and park with Miss Promotions, Inc, known for her glad faced good ideas.  This year the daylight savings time shift has her confused and she has nuzzled me awake for our huggy love in wakeup call an hour early the last two days.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Steve1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Good Morning Misfits. Been a heck of a week. Hurricane Zeta rolled through. No real flooding or anything but just got power back after a week. Been running the house, the business and my tents off of generators. So good to not hear the generator running.. Very sketchy cell and internet. I could look at the forum but my phone wouldn't let me post anything.. Now there is a possibility of another one coming into the gulf. At least Zeta knocked all of the loose stuff down already


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2020)

38F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 50F.

Progress on subzero cooler designs using dry ice and alcohol.  A three coil system for cooling pump exhaust, chilling the holding tank, and sub-zeroing the LPG injection, that one might affordably throw together from readily available parts, and get the temperatures below -50C.  

Having finished the layout and moved on to crunching numbers, got me started on a thermodynamics article detailing how to calculate heat transfer without jargon or mystic symbols.  Not only reactivating dormant memory neurons, but building new pathways searching for physical properties on line and detailing the article.  Goals change with age and my current ones are to minimize pain and lose my mind last.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

Afternoon everybody.   Been washing windows.  Loved it!!!!  Can't wait to do it again.  

So, I went to the local pharmacy to pick up a prescription.  Should have known better than to try and go on a weekend.  I had been waiting in line for 20 minutes or so and this b...... crowed in line.....shouldn't have done that...people are really in a bad mood the last few days....






Bet she doesn't do that again.

Gonna spend the rest of the day watching sports and nothing else.  I deserve a break today.


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Dont worry brother Pute,,,guess who will be back to play Chess in 2024. Might have lost the battle but the war ain't over. Us Redneck's dont give up that easy. The girl above me is one reason why.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

boo said:


> View attachment 265992


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont worry brother Pute,,,guess who will be back to kick that ass in 2024. Might have lost the battle but the war ain't over. Us Redneck's dont give up that easy. The girl above me is one reason why.


All that comes to my mind is I would eat the corn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

Dear God she would kill me if she even just took her clothes off
But Man what a way to go out..............................


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice beer holders Boo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

Women are art, and are meant to be cherished and look at, over and over again.
Just look at the cut of her jib


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Im setting here stoned watching Leave It To Beaver. I just spit beer all over the fking place.
The Beaver was in trouble for some crap he pulled and Ward got on his ass but good. The next morning at breakfast,,,June says"Ward wasn't you a little Hard on The Beaver last night"? You cant make this shit up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im setting here stoned watching Leave It To Beaver. I just spit beer all over the fking place.
> The Beaver was in trouble for some crap he pulled and Ward got on his ass but good. The next morning at breakfast,,,June says"Ward wasn't you a little Hard on The Beaver last night"? You cant make this shit up.


I found the meme Ha


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

That is called a pseudonym.....check it out

A pseudonym or alias is a fictitious name that a person or group assumes for a particular purpose, which differs from their original or true name.  
I know that because I had to learn how to spell that discussing word for talking in English Class.  

Amazing, teachers back in the old days MADE you learn.....even things you will never use....until now....who would have thought.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

More like this now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2020)

35F @ 69% RH, periodic clouds, and predicted to reach 48F.

More progress on the pile here, and a long nap, with no excitement breaking up the peaceful pleasant monotony.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Nov 8, 2020)

boo said:


> View attachment 265992


I would gladly catch whatever she got!


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

morning misfits.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 8, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2020)

32F @ 87 RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 45F.

Just learned a friend has stage 4 lung cancer with complications, and another has prostate cancer.  One of Grayfox's friends is in severe shape from diabetes and is now losing her mind in a race to see which fails first.  She is calling my long retired ex-legal assistant wife for legal advice on her will, because she doesn't trust the competence of the last two lawyers she's talked to.  We've lost friends all our lives, but in our dotage we are experiencing a quickening of good people leaving.

Some good action in the dog park yesterday for Miss Layla.  Her best running buddy showed up and they ran loop after loop of the play area with their ears back and stretched out in full gait.  Both long, tall, elegant, and extremely fast, making them gorgeous to watch run full out and the center of attention.  

I love to watch my pups run full out and Dr John Gray's observation that us man childs experience sports competitions vicariously, suggests that I find it so engaging because I was never very fast, nor ever an elegant anything.   That's really me out there looking so good and drawing the esteem of others, while Miss Layla is doing all the work burning off some of her energy so she isn't pacing the floors at home.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2020)

TOG-- Regarding prostate cancer:  MySonTheDoctor informed me that most men who have it die _with_ it rather than _from_ it.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2020)

Morning OFC!  Happy moanday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

Cheers Pute


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 9, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> TOG-- Regarding prostate cancer:  MySonTheDoctor informed me that most men who have it die _with_ it rather than _from_ it.


If caught in time I do not think the Docs are even concerned , Get The test every yr I do.
This yr the Doc did just the PSA only , numbers for me were OK. No cold finger this yr Woohoo.
Im sorry if you or someone you know have this, my neighbor had it and he did the cyberknife treatment and was fine for yrs, until lung C got him many yrs later


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2020)

Roster, could it be that your doctor didn't appreciate getting his finger bitten by your gerbil?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

Needed to repost this one Thanks Boo
She will be my Good Morning Gal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, could it be that your doctor didn't appreciate getting his finger bitten by your gerbil?


No he did not like the fact that last time he could fit his whole arm up there without any lube or effort. He mention something about tying a 2x4 sideways to him in case he fell in. LOL


----------



## giggy (Nov 9, 2020)

morning nasty minded misfits. by the way i like the pic.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning nasty minded misfits. by the way i like the pic.


I think Boo shoule repost it at least once a week.
Or we should have a hot body thread too (clothed of course) scantly .................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 9, 2020)

My eyes !  My eyes !!
peace


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2020)

Roster quit showing off your girlfriend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2020)

Careful he will get mad you talking bout his girl like that.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2020)

Don't worry they were ment for each other.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2020)

50F @ 80% RH, rain, and predicted to stay at 50F.

Now that the weather is more inclement, we had a relatively calm night in these here parts.

To insure absolute integrity in our voting system, without even a hint of scandal, Oregon fired our Elections Director for saying our voting system was outdated and vulnerable. https://katu.com/news/politics/orego...-stephen-trout 

A couple of tastefully dressed pinups:


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2020)

Sound helps


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> Don't worry they were ment for each other.


Hey if you had a face like mine you would not be choosy.................can we , right Hopper?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Careful he will get mad you talking bout his girl like that.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2020)

I am reporting those posts ...where is the eye bleach?


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning.  We got about 5" of snow.   Actually beautiful with the sun hitting it at sun up.  Gonna warm up to almost 50f so I will be outside farting around once it warms up.  

You guys are sick. I guess that makes me sick as well. Sitting here grossed out....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning

start out the day with some hot coffee and thank me later


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 11, 2020)

Cry for happy --


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning, y'all! Thanks to all that served before, with or after me...


----------



## giggy (Nov 11, 2020)

morning misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

That's a Dude right? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

God Bless All Veterans
and we thank you.
















Amen!​


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning misfits.....

Sun is barely up an I can already tell Roster needs  valium! 

Cutting down another one of Ghost's  Express OG's today.  Much better yield this time and this is a keeper.  Great smoke....passes the taste, smell  and has a nice laid back couch lock effect!!  If you can get your hands on a cut of this I promise it will be worth your while!

Dentist appointment this afternoon .....  That will pretty much take care of today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning misfits.....
> 
> Sun is barely up an I can already tell Roster needs  valium!
> 
> ...


Blue ones please.......................................... Morning, cheers at the tooth fairy today.
Get the Gas if they offer


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

Fricken doper....white or yellow isn't good enough you have to have the 10 mg ones.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Sad to say in my younger day, I needed the V's to keep the fight away.
Mostly out drinking, have not had any in a very long time,
Do Docs even dose them anymore?


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a prescription for them....sometimes Mrs Pute drives me over the edge and I pop a couple.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have a prescription for them....sometimes Mrs Pute drives me over the edge and I pop a couple.


Cool, My Doc would laugh at me , and call me a wussy. But he does give me other things so I can't complain


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

2020 has made a comeback for antidepressants....this stay at home ** is making everybody crazy......the docs are passing out this crap like candy.  Eveybody I know is on some kind of crap to help make it through the day......my neighbors....












But you are probably ok Roster.....I live in a rough neighborhood.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

My neighbors Love me


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2020)

This Thread is exactly where all you crazy ass bastards belong. Isn't it great.
My ass hurts from driving. Already at over 1500 miles,,,,so yall can kiss my butt,,im drinking cold beer in my Hotel and chillin.
Later brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> This Thread is exactly where all you crazy ass bastards belong. Isn't it great.
> My ass hurts from driving. Already at over 1500 miles,,,,so yall can kiss my butt,,im drinking cold beer in my Hotel and chillin.
> Later brothers.


Night brother Be careful at your age , Good thing you are driving a sled and not a cycle or no walking for you LOL
Enjoy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Gooode morning brother and sister missfits!   36F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy with some rain, and predicted to reach 49F in these here parts.

I started my morning yesterday on an upbeat note with a dental cleaning appointment and then me and the sleek, sly puppy spent some quality time in Grant and Fernhill parks hobnobbing and chasing balls, to give the cleaning ladies time to clean the lair without having to wear masks.  They were still at it when we returned an hour and a half later, sooo we spent some more quality time strolling through the neighborhood and catching up on the latest smells.  

Grayfox spent her quality time shopping for groceries at Winco, so we are all stocked up with fresh food again.  Probably too much food as I've noticed that without the four day a week gym workouts that my waste line has increased one size.


----------



## giggy (Nov 12, 2020)

morning misfits. i'm not dropping much weight either.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Night brother Be careful at your age , Good thing you are driving a sled and not a cycle or no walking for you LOL
> Enjoy


I sure can tell you ain't a yankee. He rode a snowmobile all the way from Texas to Ohio? I think "cage" was the word you were looking for.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the "actor" in the first "Jurassic Park" movie.  They put sensors all over it and then CGI'd the raptor (just like they did in "The Mummy").

The scene in the kitchen, and the raptor running and leaping over a log -- that was:






This is the murderbird that did not like the raccoon eating the goodies set out for her.  So she stomped it to death... and ate it whole.


----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

Cassowary ? 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> This is the "actor" in the first "Jurassic Park" movie.  They put sensors all over it and then CGI'd the raptor (just like they did in "The Mummy").
> 
> The scene in the kitchen, and the raptor running and leaping over a log -- that was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2020)

burnie said:


> Cassowary ?
> peace


Yup.  He has 96% of all cassowaries in North American his farm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

I`ve read stories and seen videos of Cassowarys.....mean sons a bitches !!
peace


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Good night.

How a clam snorts coke.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2020)

burnie said:


> I`ve read stories and seen videos of Cassowarys.....mean sons a bitches !!
> peace


The one that killed the guy last year... that was NOT one of Scooter's.  The guy went in to his one bird's enclosure to retrieve something -- a procedure that is _never_ done -- and it nailed him.

Now here is human nature in all its nakediditty:  Scott was going to go to the auction of the guy's murderbird, since he raises them for sale to zoos all over the world as a business.

Turned out, there were LOTS of people that wanted a cassowary with a killer rep!

Scotty just watched in amazement as the bidding went through anything reasonable in seconds.  He gets about $15K for one, but that _retail_ number was 'way back in the woods.

This is an actual-size footprint of the "Jurassic" bird shown above:







HEY!!! I just noticed -- in the upper right [_*left*_, idjit] of that pic, you can see a lobster caught right offa Boca Raton.  It overhangs a 30" board.  And I got the deer with my crossbow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm tryna find a better pic of the giant bug.  It was about three times the size of any of these:


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2020)

Dang it... I am finding a lot of crazy pics, but not what I'm looking for. 

This is the metal cap from an 8-foot tall cyclone fence corner post.  One of Scooter's cassowaries pried it off and ATE it.  This is what it looked like when it got pooped out:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2020)

Gooode morning!  47F @ 86% RH, rain, and predicted to soar to 52F.

A quality day spent assembling show and tell for the upcoming arbitration hearing and answering Graywolf correspondence.  Pretty much all the correspondence JD myself gets, is bills and junk mail.

Back to Auto Cad and my articles today, with hopefully a nice nap and some debauchery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Nasty Bastards I want one


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 13, 2020)

Cool stuff Unca , I could listen to you tell stories for days ...I have such a mundane and ordinary life , only story I have is my rooster bit me a couple,of times....big deal huh 

I once got knocked off a scaffold on the 9th floor of a 13 story hotel we were building in Tulsa Oklahoma in 1981......knocked right over into the empty elevator shaft and I wouldn’t be here if the carpenters had nt put some aluminum I-beams with plywood on them on the 6th floor..

I woke up 3 days later in the hospital with a broken back....with a wife and three kids , I was back on the job in 90 days....and Reagan was inaugurated while I was convalescing at the Oklahoma Osteopathic hospital

have a groovy day ya all


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 13, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## giggy (Nov 13, 2020)

morning, my mom and dad raised some big birds but not them. we had rheas and ostriches.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Ecer eat an Ostriches egg in one sitting?



 I wonder if the yolk is as good as a chickens egg?


----------



## giggy (Nov 13, 2020)

scrambled it kinda did but different. the meat is a good red and has a game taste to it, i liked it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2020)

I saw a show (on PBS, I think) where some dudes were tweaking some chicken dna within a fertilized egg. One tweak caused teeth to grow in the beak, while another one caused the chicken to grow a tail with vertebrates. They didn't let them grow to hatching size. I often wondered why they didn't start with a Cassowary, which is much closer to a dinosaur than a common chicken. They'd have some real Jurassic Park stuff going on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Night all


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2020)

Good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2020)

42F @ 85% RH, raining, and predicted to reach 47F with 6 mph winds.

Blustery wet morning dawg walk yesterday, with my pants wet from the knees down, but Miss Layla doesn't care. It's all good!

My lower back continues to whine and snivel so more quality time spent stretching.

Caught up on answering e-mails and made progress on an article.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Im home resting. My tired old ass is not going to do shit for a few days.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 14, 2020)

Good morning 
winterizing the henhouse is all I got today 
and watch the Masters
ahhhh , retirement


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning,  another weekend!  Major wind event here today.  Snow up higher but all we are supposed to get is wind.  Probably an inside day for me......thinking that means a day of football and golf!  Can't do much any way.....state is on covid  lock down.....strange times we are living in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning,  another weekend!  Major wind event here today.  Snow up higher but all we are supposed to get is wind.  Probably an inside day for me......thinking that means a day of football and golf!  Can't do much any way.....state is on covid  lock down.....strange times we are living in.







https://64.media.tumblr.com/ce32d0b65a3abb2b360110803b487ef2/tumblr_nrutauwUgz1rr3etlo1_540.gif


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 14, 2020)

Windy out there.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 266243
> 
> 
> Windy out there.


Normally that would be a strange site....but it's 2020


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't find Fuzzy Britches...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Can't find Fuzzy Britches...
> 
> View attachment 266244


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

I had that poster on my ceiling. dont ask me why...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I had that poster on my ceiling. dont ask me why...


I slept on mine , curled up snug as a bug


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I had that poster on my ceiling. dont ask me why...


Ok, won't ask why but did you use your left or right hand?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

I used both,,they took turns.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2020)

Gooode mawning!  50F @ 87% RH, raining, and predicted to soar to 55F rat cheer.

No other excitement  beyond noticing I gained about 10 lbs not going to the gym regularly during this shutdown.  Most of it at my waist line, explaining why my lower back has gotten so snively of late.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

Coffee is on and there is some honey oil on the counter





.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't see a honey on the counter....they are all sitting at the table....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Looks like honey everywhere. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

And now FuzzyGirl is up there... at least she is rigged properly.





[


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

You guys have GOT to try this.  It works perfectly:

If you are sitting down on a public bench somewhere and someone sits down next to you...

Stare straight ahead and say, "*Did you bring the money?*"


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning!  50F @ 87% RH, raining, and predicted to soar to 55F rat cheer.
> 
> No other excitement  beyond noticing *I gained about 10 lbs not going to the gym regularly* during this shutdown.  Most of it at my waist line, explaining why my lower back has gotten so snively of late.



I found a way around that.  I now call the bathroom "the gym".

So I go to the gym every day now.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Then I go the gym several times a day...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2020)

I was blaming the dryer for shrinking my clothes. I found out it was the refrigerator.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys have GOT to try this.  It works perfectly:
> 
> If you are sitting down on a public bench somewhere and someone sits down next to you...
> 
> Stare straight ahead and say, "*Did you bring the money?*"




good one Unca

ive done this before , last one in the elevator and I’m standing facing everyone ,  6’1’ I am looking down at everyone , ~clears throat~
”I suppose you all are wondering why I called this meeting today.”
”Well , everyone gets the rest of the day off. With pay.”

most reactions were positive


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

18 on down......

I left home at 17


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

^^ain't that the truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

I left at 16,,but it wasnt because i didnt like rules,,it was because i wanted to be on my on. I wanted a place for all my girlfriends.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

My parents took me to a child psychiatrist... Three years, and the kid did me no good at all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2020)

Gooode Moanday mauning ya'll! 47F @ 91% RH, raining, wind at 5 mph, and predicted to reach 58F during the heat of the day, ratcheer in Paradise city.



Unca Walt said:


> I found a way around that.  I now call the bathroom "the gym".So I go to the gym every day now.



I tried that first brother and it is how I ended up 10 lbs heavier.



Hippie420 said:


> I was blaming the dryer for shrinking my clothes. I found out it was the refrigerator.



I blame it on my new teeth.



bigsur51 said:


> 18 on down...... I left home at 17



I left for college at 17, went directly from there to the USMC at 18 and never went back home.    I thank my parents for my good work ethic and ability to fend for myself, and my dad thanked me for improving both places by moving from Oklahoma to Oregon.

Hee, hee, hee, while attempting to assist a brother on line with a chemical duty diaphragm pump, I discovered that chemical duty diaphragms are available for the three new double diaphragm pumps sitting sitting on the shelf in my treasure cave. Set up two stage, they should be able to run at -29" Hg and work for ovens and chambers, as well as filtration. Vee vil zee.............


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

back on track , nothing like some good hot coffee with a hooter to start my day...then it’s off to the lab to dabble in some concentrates

Go ahead , have some coffee......


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning.    Hope all had  a great weekend!  Of course my football team got their asses handed to them on a platter again.  But the Masters saved the day....that is one beautiful golf course.  Congrats Dustin!!

Got to run to Cabela's today.  It is my SIL's birthday this week.  I am getting him a float tube......I am tired of him borrowing mine.  And now I have a fishing buddy again......just add a float tube.

Looks like the start to a nice day!  I see a walk in my future!!!


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

morning misfits, redheads drive me wild.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Like the blonde handing me her coffee cup.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

Back to reality




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I left at 16,,but it wasnt because i didnt like rules,,it was because i wanted to be on my on. I wanted a place for all my girlfriends.


Bought a set of gloves,........................... Housed all his Girlfriends just fine.


----------



## WoodHippy (Nov 16, 2020)

^______
Is some Funny Shite . 
Been Super Busy.  Been helping the elderly neighbors process deer. Not Hunting this year.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

It's TIME TO PARTY.....






I'm going to bed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> Got to run to Cabela's today.  It is my SIL's birthday this week.  I am getting him a float tube......I am tired of him borrowing mine.  And now I have a fishing buddy again......just add a float tube.



I never did it growing up, but my last fishing trip with my dad was float fishing farm ponds for bass using a fly pole and plastic worms.  It was a hoot and we knocked them dead!

I bought my float, chest waders, and paddle/fins there locally for the occasion and left them there for our next trip, which alas never came because he was killed in a car accident two months later.  Now I can't see a float fisherman without thinking of him.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 17, 2020)

Morning, y'all! I left my parents house @ 17. Then left for basic training with USAF after graduating HS...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

Goodest morning 

im late but hey , the coffee is hot so enjoy


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

^^^I know who that last one is.....You dirty rat!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

Yep,,me too Pute. She is very intelligent and pretty to boot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^I know who that last one is.....You dirty rat!!!



it’s early and I’ve got more

but right now I’ve got to move some hay around and winrerize the henhouse


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

Now I know what you watch on tv.....no follow up please!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> Now I know what you watch on tv.....no follow up please!!!



aw come on man

maybe the press Corp need to bring back Helen?


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

Big, I have sheit to do today and don't have time to watch the rebound effect that is coming!!!  You are in charge of this thread while I trim.......


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

Alright alright alright
time for some Class 1 f u c k e r y


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

I see trouble coming with Sur in charge.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

man I’m feeling some power this morning 
I may cast a few spells


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2020)

Big, I don't care if you're in charge. Ya gotta post a disclaimer before you post a pic that ugly. Damn near puked on my keyboard.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

Quick break from the scissors.......I see Big hasn't taken advantage of him being a Mod for a day.  Blew your BIG chance buddy.  (pun intended)  I see you are on line and can't wait for your response....Probably gonna be some kind of (to use your word) f u c k e r y.

Back at it.  I have another to trim tomorrow and need to finish this one as well as my daily walk by the lake.  Later.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,me too Pute. She is very intelligent and pretty to boot.


I remember her before she had her lip filled with fat


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> aw come on manmaybe the press Corp need to bring back Helen?



And battling Bella



WeedHopper said:


> I see trouble coming with Sur in charge.



Let the magic begin!

46F @ 83% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 51F.

I notice our local lad killed by police return fire now has the same lawyer as George Floyd.  His family is demanding justice and lots of money.

Ironic that if I were killed by police return fire, they would call it "suicide by cops."


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> aw come on man
> 
> maybe the press Corp need to bring back Helen?
> 
> ...


She makes me HOT!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> She makes me HOT!



you sic bass turd

if Helen makes you hot , what does Janet do for you?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> you sic bass turd
> 
> if Helen makes you hot , what does Janet do for you?
> 
> ...


You should see her when she takes her teeth out
Yeah Baby!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

Back to normal


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

Big......when I think of you a lot of things come to mind but NORMAL isn't one of them.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Big......when I think of you a lot of things come to mind but NORMAL isn't one of them.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Damnit Big, what did I just say? Ya got me double clutching just to keep breakfast down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Big......when I think of you a lot of things come to mind but NORMAL isn't one of them.....



thanks Amigo...I love you so much!............by the way , did you recognize that cowgirl?

She’s a cutie pootootie!...



.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

No I don't recognize her....but I am sure you have some kind of shenanigan up your sleeve.  Don't get caught in the act.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> No I don't recognize her....but I am sure you have some kind of shenanigan up your sleeve.  Don't get caught in the act.....




I am just getting warmed up


----------



## giggy (Nov 18, 2020)

afternoon misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2020)

I know who she is Pute. She is hot and is also in Polictics.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

S Dakota?  

@Big....didn't even have to click on it ...... The old pull the rabbit out of the hat trick with a twist....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I know who she is Pute. She is hot and is also in Polictics.



and she’s hot indeed!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

44F @ 90% RH, more rain, and predicted to soar to 50F.

Wowza, has peace returned to Portland? Shootings have fallen to our peaceful pre riot level of one and change per day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

*He does love a good reach around time to time.*


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 19, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> S Dakota?
> 
> @Big....didn't even have to click on it ...... The old pull the rabbit out of the hat trick with a twist....




don’t worry Amigo , I trust that you Mods will get to the bottom of this ....eventually


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2020)

Morning, I just hit bottom^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2020)

I gotta get a drool guard for my keyboard......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t worry Amigo , I trust that you Mods will get to the bottom of this ....eventually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

crap


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2020)

I want to push her on the swing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)

Sorry,,the girl in the Red dropped her coffe cup as i took the picture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)

Here is one for Cannagrammy


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2020)

40F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.

Layla’s food allergy induced pancreatitis has subsided with a change in diet to an expensive “hydrolyzed Protein” dog food through the vet and no table scraps, though we do chop up chicken breasts and feed her and our cat Melissa chunks to fend off the hopeful stares and claws. 

We will give her a couple months for her system to recover, and then we will start testing other brands.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2020)

you feckers need a sammich


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I want to push her on the swing.


I want her in my swing








t
Look She Loves the eggplant........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

I bet we could bounce quarters off her bottom side


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2020)

omg , it looks like the kraken has been released around here


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> you sic bass turd
> 
> if Helen makes you hot , what does Janet do for you?
> 
> ...





WeedHopper said:


> Here is one for Cannagrammy
> View attachment 266457


That's your story and yer stickin' to it!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I bet we could bounce quarters off her bottom side
> View attachment 266464


Or chip a tooth.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 40F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.
> 
> Layla’s food allergy induced pancreatitis has subsided with a change in diet to an expensive “hydrolyzed Protein” dog food through the vet and no table scraps, though we do chop up chicken breasts and feed her and our cat Melissa chunks to fend off the hopeful stares and claws.
> 
> We will give her a couple months for her system to recover, and then we will start testing other brands.







__





						Fromm Family Foods
					






					www.frommfamily.com
				



Try Fromms. Its s very healthy dogfood. My Miniature Schnauzer loves it and he is very healthy. They make it and send it to you. It does not set on a shelf.
My last Miniature Schnauzer died from fking cancer due to cheap shitty dog food.
And be careful useing pesticides on your dog to kill fleas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Or chip a tooth.....


Chip A Tooth................................... Man oh man what kind of Feed Corn have you been feeding her Hippie? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 40F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.
> 
> Layla’s food allergy induced pancreatitis has subsided with a change in diet to an expensive “hydrolyzed Protein” dog food through the vet and no table scraps, though we do chop up chicken breasts and feed her and our cat Melissa chunks to fend off the hopeful stares and claws.
> 
> We will give her a couple months for her system to recover, and then we will start testing other brands.



GW
Glad to see something is working, Has she ever been tested for allergy to yeast?
My dog has it so bad that he will just have diarrhea if allowed certain feeds. 
I tried Grain free and that worked good but changed back off after all the reports of dogs dying from heart problems due to what is in the grain free foods now.
     Some dog food companies now add a supplement to their grain free foods to avoid the heart problems , so that is good news . Believe it or not my Breeder (one of the best in her breeds in Country) feeds her Westminster Champions Purina Pro Plan foods , right from a puppy. My dog still has rounds of Diarrhea but no where like he was since we got away from Chicken blends .


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2020)

Looks like I am late for the party and you focks started without me ...... figures.   Killed a few extra brain cells last night!  Celebrated SIL's b-day.  I think I had more fun than he did.  Feels like it! 

What to do today ..... Need to clean my gutters but the guy on tv says it's too dangerous.  Maybe I can get him to do it then since he seems to be so concerned.  Right!!!!

I am officially declaring California the smartest state in the union!!!!  Today the powers to be have closed restaurants and churches to indoor activities but you can still go to a titty bar!!!  Genius!!!

More coffee...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)

Newsome is a moron.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

OH dam all my guns have come to the conclusion that they were Bad and apparently took it upon themselves to commit mass gunacide off the local bridge. Now what will I tell them when they come to take them.




Not sure if we can talk about guns Delete if not.   My Guns and Politics do not Mix as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

You No Touch my Apple


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Try Fromms. Its s very healthy dogfood. My Miniature Schnauzer loves it and he is very healthy. They make it and send it to you. It does not set on a shelf.  My last Miniature Schnauzer died from fking cancer due to cheap shitty dog food.  And be careful useing pesticides on your dog to kill fleas.



Thanks for the heads up brother!  I bookmarked them and will check it out.

We don't have Layla on any systemic pesticides, but she does wear a flea collar.  All of our other dogs have been on a systemic pesticide, but when we gave them to Layla, it made her sick and so we only did it the one time when we first got her



RosterTheCog said:


> GW Glad to see something is working, Has she ever been tested for allergy to yeast?  My dog has it so bad that he will just have diarrhea if allowed certain feeds.  I tried Grain free and that worked good but changed back off after all the reports of dogs dying from heart problems due to what is in the grain free foods now.   Some dog food companies now add a supplement to their grain free foods to avoid the heart problems , so that is good news . Believe it or not my Breeder (one of the best in her breeds in Country) feeds her Westminster Champions Purina Pro Plan foods , right from a puppy. My dog still has rounds of Diarrhea but no where like he was since we got away from Chicken blends .



We haven't tested her for specific allergies, but Purina Pro Plan is what she was eating when she got sick.

The interesting thing is that she was that she went from pristine museum quality stools, to a yellow wash overnight at almost age three.  With her new diet her stools have returned to museum quality, and her pancreas functions have returned to normal.  

40F @ 89% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.

Got a call from a tenant reporting a leaking pipe.  As it turns out, the tenant has been using a corrosive drain cleaner and ate the bottom out of the kitchen drain pipe.  They are of course denying using anything but Draino, but they have been the only tenants there for over 40 years, so it couldn't have been anyone else.  

Tomorrow our tenant of 15 years, that were laid off as a result of Covid, moves to Corvallis so we have it get ready for occupation again.  They were excellent tenants and left it in pristine shape, but after 15 years it needs paint and new carpets.  I haven't used my airless for about a decade, but I put it away clean so I may still be able to use it without undue servicing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2020)

Brother Graywolf, your dog will love it. Charlie has been on it for 4yrs.The good thing is he has stayed very healthy on this food and he doesn't overeat. He is slim and trim. This fker chase's squirrels and catches the bastards. He can jump and touch the top of a six foot fence. And he is a Miniature Schnauzer
Dont want to piss anybody off,,but Purina sucks. It killed my brother in laws dog. Its cheaply made shit that no dog should be eating. Table scrapes are better then that crap.
He also likes the dog walker.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 21, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

Another day and looking forward to what it will bring going forward.  My dog gets what the vet recommends!  Pro Plan made in New Zealand.  Nothing from China...I don't trust anything from there an always try and avoid  any products that comes from them.  Thinking both my animals and plants eat better than I do!

Football today....that is if the games aren't canceled this covid crap is starting to p i s s me off!!!  Seems like we have been dealing with this for years and only been months.  Vaccine please!!

Breakfast time


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2020)

Beer time!


happy octoberfest!


----------



## kevinn (Nov 21, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 40F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.
> 
> Layla’s food allergy induced pancreatitis has subsided with a change in diet to an expensive “hydrolyzed Protein” dog food through the vet and no table scraps, though we do chop up chicken breasts and feed her and our cat Melissa chunks to fend off the hopeful stares and claws.
> 
> We will give her a couple months for her system to recover, and then we will start testing other brands.



My dog would not know what to do with good dog food.  It would probably make her sick


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2020)

38F @ 79% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 44F.

The rioters are baaaaaack, breaking windows and painting graffiti.  

I finished my conceptual for  DIY -70C tri-core heat exchanger using a 10 gallon stainless barrel, dry ice, and antifreeze.  Still crunching the numbers on performance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Graywolf ill send the police to help you with the rioter's.


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2020)

morning, them pics get the ol heart pump'n


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Morning....gets more than my heart pumping.  I can see fine now.   

So, if we are all misfits and we fit in here why are we misfits?

Thinking I have a laid back kind of day ahead.  Might up-pot  couple of plants but I'm hoping I get to Waller around mostly today!!!

Maybe I'll count flowers on the wall or play solitare with a deck of 51.....there is always something to do!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning....gets more than my heart pumping.  I can see fine now.
> 
> So, if we are all misfits and we fit in here why are we misfits?
> 
> ...


Looks like you get along just fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Have had a Childs hand pizza in a good while


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Afternoon, y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Whup Drift


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Getting ready for lunch. BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

I was able to snap a Pic of @WeedHopper doing his shopping at Walmart


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Pute was also spotted as well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Hippie of course was close at hand


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

I was even able to get one of the elusive @giggy 



Loving the Heels Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Finally Roster and Boo go shopping...................... who shart the floor ?


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Roster, If I were as silly looking as you I wouldn't make fun of other people.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh  No Worries Pute
If Roster makes FUN of anyone here , It's only because he LOVEs them
People have to earn my Love as you have seen.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

Found Roster's high school graduation pic.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf ill send the police to help you with the rioter's.
> View attachment 266537
> View attachment 266538


I like the uniforms........

43F @ 90% RH, rain, 5mph wind, and predicted to reach 49F.

Tennant out and I started on repairs.  So far I fixed the wrought iron gate so it closes and managed to grind my right index finger bloody in the process.  

Today I will start calling for estimates and start gathering the materials for the part I'm doing.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Found Roster's high school graduation pic.View attachment 266586


Roster now wonders how many tubes of anal lube Hippie has partied with since finding ole Rosters. Picture?


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

Morning stoners.  Happy moanday.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Roster now wonders how many tubes of anal lube Hippie has partied with since finding ole Rosters. Picture? View attachment 266590


Ah, that would be zero. Exit only, no entrance. Not being judgmental, though.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

STONED AGAIN.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 23, 2020)

As good as Lorans Long Bottom Leaf was , I was more than happy with his Old Toby . Thanks Loran and JRR Tolkien !
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2020)

42F @ 88% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 52F.

More armed robberies with the robbers driving away shooting.  Seems to be the latest new thang, this time with bystanders shot in the legs.  Our mayor and police chief are "discussing" how to address the recent increase in lawlessness, while still fighting the feds to un-federal deputize Portland police so our DA decides whether to prosecute, and our governor announcing citations will be issued for home violations of Covid restrictions over the holidays.  

Discussing is good!  At least we have our priorities straight!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

Graywolf its only going to get worse brother. Whats sad is you live in a beautiful state and they are destroying it.
Its disgusting.


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2020)

morning everybody. been busy and not being real social again. i have gotten to where i really don't like this time of year, not sure if it is the holidays or the stupid freaking people. of course i maybe be part of it as i have been flipping people off and telling them the same. most of the time i can deal with em just not that well this year. if i don't check in before turkey day yall have a great one.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

I hear ya giggy!  Everybody is in a bad mood.  The holidays make people go crazy.....seems to be a lot worse this year....I think we all know why!  Take care my friend!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2020)

well here is some more disgusting coffee Shoppe girls....pfftttt


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2020)

she might be the new crew chief at the coffee Shoppe...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

I was gonna try and pic which one of those 1st three girls i like the best but i cant choose.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh, fartbubbles!

Two leaves dropped down onto my lawn.  Before you think I am autistic, know that one of them measures twenty-two feet in length.  The stubby one is 18 feet long, but thicker.  I'll have to get my chain saw out and cut them in about thirds, so I can toss them in the woods.

Be back later all sore...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, fartbubbles!
> 
> Two leaves dropped down onto my lawn.  Before you think I am autistic, know that one of them measures twenty-two feet in length.  The stubby one is 18 feet long, but thicker.  I'll have to get my chain saw out and cut them in about thirds, so I can toss them in the woods.
> 
> Be back later all sore...


Be careful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

@Unca Walt     You made that look easy


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2020)

How does he keep doing that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

Morning Islander's.
Setting at the Indianapolis Airport waiting to fly home to Dallas for Thanksgiving. Yehaaaaaaa
Then Sunday back to Indianapolis to go back to work. Then i wont fly home untill Xmas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2020)

Good morning 

safe travels Weedhopper

just Swede and me for turkey day which is fine by me , more leftover pie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf its only going to get worse brother. Whats sad is you live in a beautiful state and they are destroying it.Its disgusting.



Sadly true................



WeedHopper said:


> Setting at the Indianapolis Airport waiting to fly home to Dallas for Thanksgiving. Yehaaaaaaa
> Then Sunday back to Indianapolis to go back to work. Then i wont fly home untill Xmas.



Good luck brother!

42F @ 87% RH, rain, and predicted to soar to 49F in the heat of the day.

I had a plumber replace the kitchen drain line in one of the rentals that the renter has been using a sulfuric acid based drain cleaner to maintain her drains. He had the right parts and equipment, so it took him and his son less than an hour, where it would have taken me an hour to get the $67 worth of parts, and probably twice that to saw the old BIP section out in its confined space and replace it with ABS.

A contractor meeting this morning on the recently vacated unit, to spiff up the landscaping, and another Friday for drywall repair and painting. After seeing the price, I may paint it myself. My airless has been sitting for about 12 years now, but if it doesn't work, it is easily fixed.

Just me and the Grayfoxel this year.  We have been the traditional family Thanksgiving host for the last 40 years but it is just us and the pets this year.  What to do with leftovers????


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islander's.
> Setting at the Indianapolis Airport waiting to fly home to Dallas for Thanksgiving. Yehaaaaaaa
> Then Sunday back to Indianapolis to go back to work. Then i wont fly home untill Xmas.


Gawd... I useta do that.  I was the opposite of a salesman... I would go to contractors to check and make sure critical parts, etc. were not being made in a brother-in-law's garage, or the workers are going on strike, or they really did not know what they were doing, or whatever.  City after city, all over the country and the world.

Time and again, I would have to open my briefcase to look at my itinerary to see where the heck I was.


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

I will never get on an airplane again if I can help it.  Flying used to be fun years and years ago, now it is a mess!  My traveling long distance days are over.


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2020)

morning everybody, pute i don't like to travel but my family is 12 to 18 driving hours away.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2020)

There's only one way for me to get in a plane again:  I happen to have an IFR Pilot's License.  If I'm steerin' the sucker, that's kewl.  







I'll tellya how much I useta have to fly:  I was coming home from Chicago to Floriduh.  I always traveled first class (one of my two major perks), and the doggone plane was booked full.

A flight attendant greeted me, saying:  _"Hi Unca Walt!  How are you doing today?"_ (When you get recognized by the flight attendants... you are flying too much!)

So I whimpered to her: _  "It sucks BIG wampum!  It's my birthday, and I haveta fly in the cattle-car."_

The plane was in the air about a half-hour when four pretty flight attendants came back into the cattle-car with a cake and a bottle of champagne wrapped in a white towel.  They sang "Happy Birthday". There was a note around the neck of the wine bottle:  *"From your crew of Flight 302"*

Folks sitting around me were looking at me like... WHO TF IS THIS GUY???

I was in the air when the Lockerbie plane blew up.

I was in the air when a plane (far away) was hijacked.

I still have the boarding pass from the flight I lost a coin toss for, and had to go to Milwaukee in the dead of winter.  The plane was Air Florida 90 <-- It went down in the Potomac.  I woulda been on it, but I lost the coin toss and could not go home until we hit Milwaukee.  Jeez.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

I was in Washington last week on a business trip when I was not able to get a room at the Watergate , the clerk said so sorry all booked up . It was then that I said wait a darn minute , would if help if I know UncaWalt? I was shuffled off to the penthouse suite at no extra charge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd... I useta do that.  I was the opposite of a salesman... I would go to contractors to check and make sure critical parts, etc. were not being made in a brother-in-law's garage, or the workers are going on strike, or they really did not know what they were doing, or whatever.  City after city, all over the country and the world.
> 
> Time and again, I would have to open my briefcase to look at my itinerary to see where the heck I was.


Yesser Uncawalt,, i am a Construction Superintendent for Burkes Outlets. They are all over the US. I make sure the Subs are doing what they got paid to do. Im there untill we turn it over to the Store Manager.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser Uncawalt,, i am a Construction Superintendent for Burkes Outlets. They are all over the US. I make sure the Subs are doing what they got paid to do. Im there untill we turn it over to the Store Manager.


You are most ricky-tick makin' your bones, Weed.  Hat tip.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> I will never get on an airplane again if I can help it.  Flying used to be fun years and years ago, now it is a mess!  My traveling long distance days are over.



Flying commercial ceased being fun way before the turn of the century and hopping my own light plane long distances was about 94% boredom, 5% interesting, leaving only about one percent pure terror to relieve the tedium of flying to get there.  100/200 airspeed feels pretty slow at 5000 feet.

Driving long distances to get there isn't as much fun as it once was either, bike or car.  Good that we had so much fun doing it all back when it was still orgasmic and we were still immortal. 

46F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 50F.

Got the landscaping at the vacant rental complete and have appointments with a painter, as well as a stucco repair contractor tomorrow, but today Grayfox and I will share Thanksgiving ham and scalloped potatoes with fresh asparagus and other accouterments, aided in our efforts by Miss Layla and Queen Melissa.  The first time in 40 years we haven't hosted family Thanksgiving dinner.

Happy Day of Thanks for what we have and what we don't have that we don't want. 

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

morning brother drift and the rest. i hope everybody has a happy thanksgiving. i really wanted to go home to texas to be with my family but i guess now is not the time so the phone will have to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

NAMASTE 



​


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2020)

Morning, gents. Yep, the Michigan Grinch stole Thanksgiving, and I'll take bet she'll be stealing Christmas, too. Getting about sick of this shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Virus my A*ss 
I just heard from my Asian Cousin across the channel 
It is all an alien invasion and they are harvesting Brains, hence the no bodies or open caskets . 
The good news is that I caught one of them Mother-Fackers 
Not bad eating 



*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Guess who else is having turkey for dinner


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2020)

Morning.  

@ Hippie, yup this is getting old!  This mess is turning the country into isolationist central.  People are becoming fearful of each other.  Nobody speaks or makes eye contact anymore.  What a shame.  I am becoming a hermit as well.  Makes me wonder is things will ever return to normal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2020)

I have worked and travelled all around the states thru all this bullshit. Ppl need to get their asses out and build their immune systems. 
Give me a fking break. We use to eat dirt when we were kids. Stepped on rusty nails, swam in dirty ass lakes and stock ponds, played in the rain and only took bathes when our Moms made us. We had immune systems. Now they want to wrap us up in a bubble and give us shots. They got some ppl so scared they aren't living life anymore. If your that afraid of dying your already dead. Another words your not living life so ya might as well bury yourself.
 Can we say sheep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I have worked and travelled all around the states thru all this bullshit. Ppl need to get their asses out and build their immune systems.
> Give me a fking break. We use to eat dirt when we were kids. Stepped on rusty nails, swam in dirty ass lakes and stock ponds, played in the rain and only took bathes when our Moms made us. We had immune systems. Now they want to wrap us up in a bubble and give us shots. They got some ppl so scared they aren't living life anymore. Can we say sheep.


Preach Bro......................
I use to drink pond water everyday when fishing in the sun.
Ate food off the ground even after the 10sec rule lol.
Have you ever heard of a bar rag shot or goldfish shot.(rag used to clean up spilled drinks and wipe the bar for the night)
(Live Goldfish taken from dirty tank and into a shot of your choice)
Imagine how many microorganisms were swimming spawning waiting to get you. LOL
Good Times

No we won.t mention eating the corn without a spoon will we .


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

and i got to work fry-day. we trying to get a truck drill out.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't know if this will ever come to pass but I am thinking about getting away from this city.  It is slowly being taken over by the same things that have happened to may other of the larger cities in this country.  I will not live in a Baltimore, Portland, Seattle, San Fran .......exc.....it is just not my style.  I know a small town on the western slope with like minded folk that still work together and care about each other.  

I have been looking at land and have talked to a couple of builders....I just fear that the move would take a lot out of me.  Frankly, I'm to old to pack up and start over again.  But, the though of living in a shithole with all the crime, riots and the things I see happening in some of our most beautiful cities is totally disgusting to me. 

Time for me to downsize anyway.  Living in a house this big is silly for just the two of us.  Getting rid of all our belongings after almost 50 year will be hard for Mrs Pute.  But, a simple easier life would be welcome once we got settled.  Also, best fishing in the state is all around me.  Fishing here sucks with all the people.....there is no solitude here anymore.  

This is just a thought at this point but I fear with what is coming it might become reality.    Rant over...............


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

pute some times a man just has to do what he has to do.  i loved living in the country.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Pute  DO IT
While you can, I want to myself but very hard when you can hardly walk


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2020)

Pute:  Lissen to yer buddies... including your Unca.

The joy of living in a super-peaceful, friendly place is indescribable.  My front yard:







My neighbor, Harry,  about 600' down the road surprised me by building me a fabulous firing range in my back yard.  Cost him a coupla hunnert bucks!  The backstop will take any size firearm I have except my cannon.

I susprised him with a replica of a toy my Daddy made for me in 1944.  It requires two golf balls and a lag bolt.  You hold the gimballed board by the two wooden handles, and by lifting and tilting and turning, try to get the golf ball all the way to the hole... and into a sorta hollow in the baseboard under the hole.

He has a six-year old adordable kid who said it is his best and favorite game.  Beats computers.






Choi Hau has the property that touches my right back corner of land.  She gave me a lychee nut tree, and planted it for me.  Brings me and the Beautiful Witch exotic foods, and loves it when I manage to construct a couple of sentences in Mandarin to speak to her.  She speaks English, but I am the only "Big Nose" she is aware of that can sling lingo.

She had never even _seen_ a firearm in her life...  And now she has had the opportunity of firing an AK-47, SKS, .22 rifle, .22 pistol and a crossbow.  All on film that she sent to Singapore, where her family lives. <-- The videos made her a rock-star in Singapore society!

Matt, the GI that lives behind me, often shares ocean fish he catches -- while I spoil his two doggies rotten.

Scott, whose property abuts mine, extends his mowing 200 feet to get my swale when he mows his own place.

I live at the end of a dirt road.  I totally recommend you get your not-that-old butt into the hinterlands.  The peace will change your whole outlook.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2020)

nice Walt......

my front yard


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2020)

morning misfires


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Ppl need to get their asses out and build their immune systems.
> Give me a fking break. We use to eat dirt when we were kids. Stepped on rusty nails, swam in dirty ass lakes and stock ponds, played in the rain and only took bathes when our Moms made us. We had immune systems. Now they want to wrap us up in a bubble and give us shots. They got some ppl so scared they aren't living life anymore. If your that afraid of dying your already dead. .



It would seem that a viable alternative would be to protect the most vulnerable without closing down the economy for everyone.  The packed hospitals and high death rates are not to be ignored, but if you isolated the co-morbidities what would the numbers look like as compared to the flu, et al???



RosterTheCog said:


> Preach Bro......................I use to drink pond water everyday when fishing in the sun.



I've drunk pond water too, and had my mouth places drunk that I don't even want to think about.  Now that I don't do anymore of that, it would feel perverse if Covid or the common flu got me.



putembk said:


> I don't know if this will ever come to pass but I am thinking about getting away from this city.  It is slowly being taken over by the same things that have happened to may other of the larger cities in this country.  I will not live in a Baltimore, Portland, Seattle, San Fran .......exc.....it is just not my style.  I know a small town on the western slope with like minded folk that still work together and care about each other.



We have been discussing the same thing again.  The biggest hurdle would be establishing new local friends and contacts, which at our age would be more difficult.  For sure the bloom is off the rose here in Portland, which is a heartbreaker for such a gorgeous city and where I've spent my adult life since 1965 starting at age 22.

34F @ 96% RH, mostly cloudy and predicted to reach 45F.

A quiet Thanksgiving here, with calls to family and extra quality time spent in the dog park. 

I heard from my narcistic younger sister who cut off communications with me a couple decades ago when I called her on her **, so her contact begs the question as to whether she has repented, grown lonely and nostalgic in her dotage, or wants money. 

Her good twin's husband has spots on his lungs and is going in for further study.  Poor lady has buried two husbands thus far and looks like she will outlive yet a third one.  She is hands down my favorite sister out of three and it grieves me to see the grief she has been put through, while still maintaining an upbeat attitude. 

Back on my head today with contractor meetings getting the vacant unit ready to rent again.  Still thankful today for all we have and especially what we 
don't have!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 266680


That has GOT to be good rabbit hunting!!


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy day after.....I need a looooong walk today!!!  Plus I see leftovers on the horizon for days coming my way.

Big, that is a beautiful front yard ...... a bit lonely but I wouldn't worry about the neighbors smelling my grow though.  Long way to a doctor, store, restaurant or anything for that matter.  To isolated for me.  

You are right GW, the thought of picking up everything and relocating sounds exciting but then the reality of the scope of everything kicks in.   I have bought bare land and built from scratch twice before and the reality  an undertaking a project like that is starting to come back!  

Fricken water taps are $15,000 there......that brought back an old nightmare.... When I built my cabin in 2005 to get road, sewer, water and electrical to the house it cost $100,000!!!   If I built on a 5 acre lot I am afraid it would be even more today.  The stress and headaches of doing that again are starting to come back.  Today this doesn't sound so romantic.  Sure would be nice if I could find the perfect place already built and I could simply wish myself there.

Think I will have another cup and dream some more.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It would seem that a viable alternative would be to protect the most vulnerable without closing down the economy for everyone.  The packed hospitals and high death rates are not to be ignored, but if you isolated the co-morbidities what would the numbers look like as compared to the flu, et al???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use to walk the pond with a 22 and shoot these suckers LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hopper wrote that song........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper wrote that song........


Yep
He said it was his serenade to you Bahaahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2020)

Bunch of sick bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of sick bastards.


You should have seen me when I worked the blasting crew at the Quarry
One guy had a Cap in his rear pocket go off, blew a chunk LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Fricken water taps are $15,000 there......that brought back an old nightmare.... When I built my cabin in 2005 to get road, sewer, water and electrical to the house it cost $100,000!!!   If I built on a 5 acre lot I am afraid it would be even more today.
> Today this doesn't sound so romantic.  *Sure would be nice if I could find the perfect place already built and I could simply wish myself there.*



Like Sheriff Buford T. Justice, I ain't givin' up.  I read the above and... you pore sod... you've been "city-ized"

Bada-_*fargin*_-bing!  Ax, an' ye shall receive...

Road, sewer, water, electrical... CABIN???  You started too far down the end -- clearly in uncivilized territory.

All lots around here are a minimum of more than an acre.  All streets (occupied/or lots not built on) exist and are maintained.  Sewer?  We doan need no stinkin' sewer!  Drain fields.

Water is right under you when you get your well dug one afternoon. Here is a cut-n-paste of the cost of an extra-mile sooper good well for your abode:

_*"The well can last a lifetime, and you won’t have to spend more money on it.*

The cost of drilling a 100 feet well and installing of the casing and the well cap will be $2,000 to $3,000. Underground piping, well pump (used to bring the water to the surface), and pressurized storage tanks will cost around* $2,000 to $5,000.* So a 100 feet well in Florida can cost you $5,000 in total."_

It's quiet, because it is miles of starkly individual residences -- just residences.

That is where you need to be:  A half-hour from your garage to the Treasure Coast beach.  A half-hour from hawg hunting.  Fifteen minutes to shopping centers, etc.  It has it all.

Oh.  It is brilliant sunshine with light breeze and 76F right now.  My wild/tame peacocks have ambled out of the woods and want some black oil seeds.


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2020)

You make it sound so easy Walt.  But I am glad I inspired you.  Few things behind the scenes but where there is a will there is a way.  I'm not giving up but I won't leave Colorado.  Certain area here that suits my and my families wants, needs and desires is here.  Thinking I have figured out a way to pull this off. Time will tell.

Back to trimming.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2020)

Tell 'em how you can wake up dead 'cause yer house fell in a sink hole, Walt. Spooky shit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2020)

don’t buy any gold or silver right now , there is a pretty good chance it has not bottomed out yet


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2020)

Waiting and watching.....what makes you think so?  Dropping like a stone though


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Tell 'em how you can wake up dead 'cause yer house fell in a sink hole, Walt. Spooky shit.


YOWZA.  Happens all the time!  Not quite 1/1000th as much as landslides and avalanches burying ski resorts, though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> You are right GW, the thought of picking up everything and relocating sounds exciting but then the reality of the scope of everything kicks in.   I have bought bare land and built from scratch twice before and the reality  an undertaking a project like that is starting to come back! Sure would be nice if I could find the perfect place already built and I could simply wish myself there.  Think I will have another cup and dream some more.



I only did one from scratch but did three fixer upper rentals and have sworn off.  The only way we are moving is into the (almost) perfect place at our ages.



RosterTheCog said:


> We use to walk the pond with a 22 and shoot these suckers LOL



I used to shoot frogs too and eat their legs.  Also water moccasins, but we didn't eat any.

38F @ 89% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 45F.

A morning spent with contractors and I picked up my 0.1 Milligram scale that goes to the GC, from a previous leaser.

More quality time today at the vacant rental scheming the easiest way to make some electrical upgrades.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

(*snork*)

Useta go frog-gigging at night -- up to my chin in icky stuff full of biting, or poisonous creatures -- in water that I would not even approach closely in daylight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> Waiting and watching.....what makes you think so?  Dropping like a stone though



this makes me think so

(Unca Walt can draw these charts and better yet , he know how to interpret them!)....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

The nKid Parker on Gold Rush Makes way too much Money on the Gold  LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2020)

I invested in lead and primers. Both are going up big time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> YOWZA.  Happens all the time!  Not quite 1/1000th as much as landslides and avalanches burying ski resorts, though.


To be honest, sink holes aren't only a problem in FL. A buddy of mine grew up in WV and used to spend the weekends with his Grandmother on her farm. She sent him out one morning to feed the chickens and bring back a couple of fresh eggs for breakfast. Keith came back in and asked where she'd moved the hen house. His Grandmother thought he was being a smartass but followed him back out to where it used to be. An old coal tunnel had collapsed and ate the hen house, chickens and all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

Sink Hole  Or Stink Hole LOL


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> this makes me think so
> 
> (Unca Walt can draw these charts and better yet , he know how to interpret them!)....
> 
> ...


What this says is a buncha big money is shorting... the ideal crooked fixing plan is to get the price as low as they feel comfortable with... and then buy everything all the way to gold teeth and taking possession.  

Don't sell a fargin thing.  It ain't gold that is wildly varying in value... it's the Hollow Dollar.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2020)

Tell me when guys......


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> this makes me think so
> 
> (Unca Walt can draw these charts and better yet , he know how to interpret them!)....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I invested in lead and primers. Both are going up big time.



Cyclic as well, but I predict the current circumstances will keep the prices up for a long time.

41F @ 91% RH, froggy, and predicted to reach 49F.

Wowza, look how far things have gone in Portland:  'A dozen' suspects rob, destroy outdoor kitchen, Portland police say


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> Tell me when guys......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cyclic as well, but I predict the current circumstances will keep the prices up for a long time.
> 
> 41F @ 91% RH, froggy, and predicted to reach 49F.
> 
> Wowza, look how far things have gone in Portland:  'A dozen' suspects rob, destroy outdoor kitchen, Portland police say


ANIMALS, and our Government ask why do you need high cap guns.
Why to take down 12 assailants of course, shoot them all let God sort them out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2020)

My sediments perzackly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2020)

Getting my stuff packed and ready to get on a plane at DFW airport. Going my ass back to Indiana to build a Burkes Outlet in New Castle Indiana. Ill be back home in 3 weeks and 3 days for Xmas.
Hope you old farts have a great day.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2020)

Safe travels hopper!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Getting my stuff packed and ready to get on a plane at DFW airport. Going my ass back to Indiana to build a Burkes Outlet in New Castle Indiana. Ill be back home in 3 weeks and 3 days for Xmas.
> Hope you old farts have a great day.


Have Fun Hopper , Dress warm and watch out for those wild women there. Oh or Men I forgot. LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> Safe travels hopper!


Yes, indeed we all need you. Keep us informed as to you endeavors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2020)

Yeah its going to be cold as a mother fker up there. Calling for light snow tues and wednesday. My Texas ass dont see a lot of snow around Dallas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> ANIMALS, and our Government ask why do you need high cap guns.
> Why to take down 12 assailants of course, shoot them all let God sort them out.


.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2020)

KALULA Airlines.  <-- I love these people.  Read all the important messages on their planes.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

Morning misfits.  

Great marketing Walt, I'm still not gonna fly!

How is the weather in the mid west Hopper?  Hopefully you brought your long underwear!

Canadian geese are back!  They winter here.  Have about 100 of them behind the house today.  Won't be long an there will be 10 times that many.  I don't mind them except they crap everywhere.  Can't walk anywhere without getting goose dung on your shoes.  They are protected by law here and I could shoot them with a slingshot you can get so close.

My lights come on in 30 minutes I better eat breakfast as I have a busy day ahead. Later!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2020)

hey man , my light just came on


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , my light just came on


I don't think so!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , my light just came on


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey Gig


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Getting my stuff packed and ready to get on a plane at DFW airport. Going my ass back to Indiana to build a Burkes Outlet in New Castle Indiana. Ill be back home in 3 weeks and 3 days for Xmas.Hope you old farts have a great day.



Be safe brother!



putembk said:


> Canadian geese are back!  They winter here.  Have about 100 of them behind the house today.  Won't be long an there will be 10 times that many.  I don't mind them except they crap everywhere.  Can't walk anywhere without getting goose dung on your shoes.  They are protected by law here and I could shoot them with a slingshot you can get so close.



And tasty!



bigsur51 said:


> hey man , my light just came on



Enlightment or eureka!

36F @ 87% RH, froggy, and predicted to reach 50F, with the rest of the week predicted to be gorgeous.  

Worked on legal files for tomorrow's arbitration, and did more research and planning on some electrical upgrades at the empty rental, as well as rekeying the locks.  A day of similitude envisioned!


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Good Morning
Great Avatar GW


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you Cool Cats


Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2020)

Private Hippie reporting for duty.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Private Hippie reporting for duty.


Bend Over and let me give you 50


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2020)

YIKES AND HOLY SMOKES ALL CAPITALS!!

Winter arrived at the Chateau late last night.  Fargin temperature dropped from a lovely 83F to a vicious 56F  <-- EEK.   EEK.  

Do you realize if the temp drops the same amount tonight... we will have lumpy water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

OK time to do a little walk  Wish me Luck


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Bend Over and let me give you 50


You ain't got 50 left in ya, Roster. Nice dream, though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> YIKES AND HOLY SMOKES ALL CAPITALS!!
> 
> Winter arrived at the Chateau late last night.  Fargin temperature dropped from a lovely 83F to a vicious 56F  <-- EEK.   EEK.
> 
> Do you realize if the temp drops the same amount tonight... we will have lumpy water.


Remember that 5-7" snow storm we were supposed to get yesterday? If ya could collect every snowflake at the ranch and put 'em in a Dixie cup, you might have five inches if'n you didn't pack it down.

Three trades get paid if they're right or wrong: A preacher, a weatherman, and a doctor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> You ain't got 50 left in ya, Roster. Nice dream, though.


And a Dollar


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

@ Hippie, I know one more trade that pays if they are wrong but we aren't allowed to talk about our glorious individuals we send to Washington.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Time to recycle the Trash


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

Afternoon stoners.  Errands day for me and it sure costs lots of $$ to run errands these days.  Grow store, hardware store, liquor store, and gun store sure will put a dent in the old credit card.  

Storm has move in and the temp is dropping like a $5 dollar prostitute on New Years Eve!   I don't mind the cold but throw in wind and it is miserable to me.   Not supposed to see the sun for days.......great. 

Guess I will take a nice hot Jacuzzi and take a big fat bowl with me.......


----------



## kevinn (Dec 1, 2020)

First house I bought had an old detached steam bath.  The girls loved it.  We would go out and dive in the snow to cool down.  Got the heart a beating, but shrivled up the most important thing.  Girls really got a laugh out of that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2020)

People... we gots trouble; the thermomadinger on my back patio says 48 degrees _Fargin_heit!!

The peacocks that hang around the Chateau would NOT shut up this morning.  Herself was trying to get some more z's, and two of them were standing outside the bedroom window sounding like a steamboat calliope (in heat).

So I rushed outside the back and waved a seed bag at them.  They came a-runnin' (YAY!) but they honked even louder (BOO!)

Got them settled down, and decided to build a fire in the fireplace... except all the wood is out in the shed, 'way the heck over there in the back.  Screw the fire.  Crank the thermostat to "Ludicrous Speed".

This is all done in the fargin dark/gloom. 

The bedroom door opens, a pussycat (4-legger) comes flying out... and the bedroom door slams.

Uh-ooh.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Great Avatar GW



Thanks, here are some from my earlier years of scientific discovery:

44F @ 47% RH with 15 mph winds, and predicted to soar to 49F before days end.

Arbitration day here!  Much of yesterday spent in preparation and ready.  

The stucco and painting bids on the rental came in within budget, so will pay to have them done by the professionals while I watch.  It's been over a decade since I've prepped and sprayed a unit and was for sure not looking forward to it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2020)

I've done some research.  There WAS a computer in the Garden of Eden; it was an Apple with limited memory --  just one byte.

Then everything crashed.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

Walt and G W......thanks for being here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Walt and G W......thanks for being here.


I'll second that


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Walt and G W......thanks for being here.



and what about me?...and everyone else?.....chopped liver?...I can’t get no respect.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> and what about me?...and everyone else?.....chopped liver?...I can’t get no respect.


You are a shyster......A little hippie ...... A little red neck.....always a suspect......but you are a brother so you can play in my sand box anytime.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Not sure if sitting in the back of the room gets one less noticed.
And the Perks are good too


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> and what about me?...and everyone else?.....chopped liver?...I can’t get no respect.
> 
> View attachment 266803


I left my mother in a rest home.

Well, actually, it was a rest stop on the NJ Turnpike.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

what up misfits? hope all are well.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey giggy, good to see ya.  How are you feeling?  I think you had come down with something the last time you posted?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Walt and G W......thanks for being here.





RosterTheCog said:


> I'll second that



Thanks for the good thoughts and appreciations brothers!  I appreciate ya'll too!  



bigsur51 said:


> and what about me?...and everyone else?.....chopped liver?...I can’t get no respect.



Sending you a big socially distanced and masked hug of appreciation Big, but no kisses because of the mask thang!

43F @ 58% RH, double gaugus and predicted to reach 48F.

A grueling 4.5hr arbitration yesterday afternoon, which I hope ends this litigation once and for all.

I have a physical exam early this morning, and then it is a double gorgeous day to do some outside maintenance on the vacant rental.  It involves a ladder and I hope I can do it with the 22', because it has gotten increasingly more difficult for me to manage a 26' by myself.  

WE'RE NUMBER 1, WE'RE NUMBER 1, WE'RE NUMBER 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Portland was just identified as the US city with the highest number of stolen cars per capita.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2020)

Apparently I snore so loudly that it scares everyone in the car I'm driving.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Screw the fire.  Crank the thermostat to "Ludicrous Speed".


If you'd have been up here in the Mitten, you'd have gone straight to Plaid.


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2020)

Morning.  A sweltering 11°f  outside!  Should warm up by mid day though.  A walk for sure.

The rest of the day will be spent in the grow.  To much to mention. My grow is like a ball and chain.  Never ending labor of love....good thing that I love it back.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2020)

GAWD I LUV YANKEES!!

Here it is, finally got up to 69F.  Down at the beach for a few minutes -- wearing parkas -- with Herself to watch the crazy Yankees _swimming_!


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

morning misfits. gray how did you get my picture?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2020)

I saw this and thought of Walt.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Apparently I snore so loudly that it scares everyone in the car I'm driving.



A good way to die peacefully in your sleep, unlike your undignified shrieking passengers.



giggy said:


> morning misfits. gray how did you get my picture?



Drive by.  You are under surveillance.  

37F @ 73% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 52F.

I did all the prep work on the vacant rental windows yesterday and will caulk them today and start on the interior demo work for electrical and bathroom upgrades.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sounds like work. I'll goof off enough for the both of us.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 4, 2020)

Morning misfits, hope everybody  
Is happy and well. Tgif i'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Morning Folks




And a special shout out to my Buddy​


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

Roster....just asking...is that really your buddy ......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster....just asking...is that really your buddy ......


Yep She works as a greeter at walmart


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

So.....just how well do you know your buddy?  She does look like your type....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> So.....just how well do you know your buddy?  She does look like your type....


She straps the lead on me and walks me all night long LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Later Going do some physical therapy disguised as a dog walk now


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, folks, I am happy to announce the temp has been @80F all day, with puffy clouds here and there, light breezes.

I sure am glad winter is _over_.  It was awful.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 4, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2020)

Morning Islanders. Hope you have a good day. I have to go into work for awhile today and tomorrow which is okay with me. Better then setting in a Hotel room all day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2020)

42F @ 57% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F.

I picked up the electrical wire and caulking for the rental and removed the baseboards I need out of the way  to string wires.  I also removed the bathroom vanity.  Back too it this morning after the family walk, breakfast and the dog park to get the morning started on an upbeat note.

Riots and protests have dwindled but vandalism, burglary, smash and grab, robbery, and car thefts are on the rise.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, folks, I am happy to announce the temp has been @80F all day, with puffy clouds here and there, light breezes.
> 
> I sure am glad winter is _over_.  It was awful.




you bass turd ....go ahead , rub it in

no coffee for you!

everyone else help yerselves’
















The End.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Life is Good   Love it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> The End.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do these pants make my ass look big?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Do these pants make my ass look big?


I was reported, she has clothes on


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m reporting you!

eye bleach stat!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2020)

Please take that shit off Roster before i throw up.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 266848


Reported and entered into Rosters long list of chicanery ....... I leave him at the mercy of the members.....Please forgive Roster for he knows not what he does....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2020)

Sick fker ruined the 1st three pictures i was trying to burn in my memory before i got in the shower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sick fker ruined the 1st three pictures i was trying to burn in my memory before i got in the shower.


Ah come on admit you would have done her in your hay day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Something Walt might do


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> you bass turd ....go ahead , rub it in
> 
> no coffee for you!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


STOLEN!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> .
> View attachment 266854
> View attachment 266854


Apparently, you can say that again!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2020)

40F @ 89% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 51f.

Got the windows finished at the vacant rental and moving on to the electrical today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2020)

Good morning...aaarrrgggg


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^ I'm in ......2020 has just been declared the Worst year ever by Time magazine.  Only a few days left until this s h i t is over!!!   Come on 2021.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^ I'm in ......2020 has just been declared the Worst year ever by Time magazine.  Only a few days left until this s h i t is over!!!   Come on 2021.......


*Pute*
*Look at the bright side , it could be worse.
we could be pushing up Daisey's ...........*
*



Those Bastards finally did it.

Sorry But with all the Crap going on it is hard to stay on the Bright side.*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

*MR PUTES Started a new post *
*check it










						What does your Avatar and User Name mean......
					

Bringing back an old thread that has been on every site at one time or another.  We have some very colorful handles here.  Many have some very interesting meanings that say who we are/were.  So.......  PUTEMBK.....  User name......It is a nick name given to me by fellow fly fishermen in Trout...



					www.marijuanapassion.com
				



**GOOD STUFF HERE*​


----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2020)

morning misfits, hope this day finds yall well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I'll jump in:  My avatar is Clumsy.  My neighbor's pet Great White turkey.  Clumsy was friendly to the point of always glad to be with you.
> 
> He weighed almost 50 pounds!  That pic shows him standing outside and looking in our dining room window, watching us eat.  The pictures pretty well show his monstrositude.
> 
> ...


That's a winner  @putembk can move this to the tread for us
Cool Bird and Cute Baby doll, Love and cherish her Sir Walt


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice bird....but does he smoke pot......?


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 6, 2020)

G'Afternnon, y'all.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

Afternoon


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yep. Time to get busy if I'm going to accomplish anything today. Then again....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Time to get busy if I'm going to accomplish anything today. Then again....


i SEE YOU PUT DOWN THAT WEED AND GET TO WORK lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 7, 2020)

putembk said:


> Nice bird....but does he smoke pot......?


Got one literally screaming-funny story about Clumsy.  Y'all know that blue is the color that turns boy turkeys on to girl turkeys.

Well, we had a guy setting up a dish for my TV stuff.  He was kneeling down, assembling the parts -- while wearing a blue jumpsuit.

He did not see this 50-pound monster come walking up behind him.

But he sure felt it when Clumsy jumped up on him and tried to screw him!!

The guy shrieked bloody murder and ran off.  I had a helluva time swallowing laughter while I tried to get him to come back.  He wouldn't come back until I had shooed Clumsy off a coupla hundred feet.


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2020)

morning misfires


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2020)

Gooode Morning ya'll!  39F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 49F in these here parts.

Moanday, moanday, but everything is going to be alright......................................

.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Got one literally screaming-funny story about Clumsy.  Y'all know that blue is the color that turns boy turkeys on to girl turkeys.
> 
> Well, we had a guy setting up a dish for my TV stuff.  He was kneeling down, assembling the parts -- while wearing a blue jumpsuit.
> 
> ...


Now thats what you call getting fked over.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

Morning.  Another moanday!  Hope you all enjoy it.   It only comes around once a week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Got one literally screaming-funny story about Clumsy.  Y'all know that blue is the color that turns boy turkeys on to girl turkeys.
> 
> Well, we had a guy setting up a dish for my TV stuff.  He was kneeling down, assembling the parts -- while wearing a blue jumpsuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

Red Cheese......good s h i t......in about a month it will be done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Very nice brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


>



Was The Cable Guy A real Turkey


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

Afternoon misfits


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2020)

39F @ 85% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F in the scorching part of the day.

Yesterday was an interesting day in that we rented the vacant unit starting Jan 1 and received the full years rent in advance.  It puts me in a somewhat of a bind getting everything done in time, but I think I can make it happen and the renter is agreeable to me working around him if some of it extends.

Yesterday was less wonderful from a progress standpoint.  I picked up a replacement 9/16" X 72" flexible electricians augers @ $80 and the bit snapped off the flex shaft in the second hole, about six or so inches through about 8" of the packed 2X4 stack.  I not only have to buy a new bit, but have to find a way to drill along side the old hole and miss the broken bit in a very cramped space.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Red Cheese......good s h i t......in about a month it will be done.
> 
> View attachment 266900



photoshopped..........

unlike these fine flowers


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2020)

Whaz up, Islanders? Cold and dreary here in the Mitten. Started the moring at 22F and moved up to a sweltering 35. Supposed to get up to 50 and sunshine tomorrow. Might chip a hole in the ice and take a nice relaxing swim.....


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

Morning....on the move as usual.......


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

where the hell have I been in the last few months, someone tell me please...


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

boo said:


> where the **** have I been in the last few months, someone tell me please...


??? Ludes


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

my kingom for a life time supply of them...but not the case...I've been dancing on thin ice with my spine...I do believe it's time suck up and get it fixed...been a hellava few months...


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

sorry to hear....you have been through heil.  Nobody deserves to go through what you have.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 8, 2020)

I have back problems and it sucks. Best of luck to you boo.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

@puppy join the club.  Fortunately for me there is no structural damage.  My problem is weak lower back muscles. Pain in th upper a s s.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

as we age we learn to deal with pain, at least I have to a large degree after the last 7 hears of hell...my PM doc was doing nerve ablation and asked me to look at the flouroscope so I could see the root of all evil...2 discs are no longer between the vertibrae, bone on bone now and it doesn't heal...after 2 mri's and 2 blood tests this week I'll get rollin on the spine...today is my 6th year cancer free...woot woot


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

My back pain is nothing next to yours.  Wish the rest of my body would cooperate.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all.



I dunno, Drift... This is the coldest morning of 2020.  48F 

Brisk weather makes for ruddy cheeks and green grass... but ruddy cheeks are for girls, and green grass is for cows... and I am happiest when I am good and stinking hot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning fellas....

if 2020 was an asphalt job


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2020)

boo said:


> my kingom for a life time supply of them...but not the case...I've been dancing on thin ice with my spine...I do believe it's time suck up and get it fixed...been a hellava few months...





boo said:


> as we age we learn to deal with pain, at least I have to a large degree after the last 7 hears of ****...my PM doc was doing nerve ablation and asked me to look at the flouroscope so I could see the root of all evil...2 discs are no longer between the vertibrae, bone on bone now and it doesn't heal...after 2 mri's and 2 blood tests this week I'll get rollin on the spine...today is my 6th year cancer free...woot woot



Congratulations on the cancer free part brother and commiseration on the ruptured discs! How do they plan to make it better?

42F @ 92% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F here today.

I picked up the conduit and fittings that I needed and got it about a third installed.  I stopped when I tried to drill through a wall for the conduit to pass and hit a 2X4 dead center, with nails sticking through the portion I need to drill a hole through.  Today I will suit up and climb into the crawl space, so I can cut the 2X8 out from the backside and not damage the dry wall on the front side.

Also house keeper day, so I have to both pick up after myself, but we have to leave and entertain Miss Layla for a couple of hours elsewhere, so they can clean the house without masking up.  I'll head back over to my labors of love at the duplex once they are done.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning misfits. I have been a bull worker all my life. Lifting heavy steel, it has taken it's toll over the years. Had frost this morn but a heat wave coming with rain too.


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2020)

gray, after all the obligitory junk I'm going thru now I will seek my options next week...unca walt and I had a nice talk yesterday about injections to solidify my 2 vertibrae, my other option is to have 2 discs inserted thru a 1" incision...pain killers such as norco don't do much for me anymore...quite a dilemma now that my legs are getting weaker...I'm fortunate to have a trainer which allows me to get in serious physical shape by helping make my back, upper body, and legs get strong...it's painful to workout but the options suck...


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2020)

afternoon everybody. brother boo good to see you back. i have bulging disc in my back and when it gets pissed off it hurts. i think it's hippie that says pain lets you know your still alive. my leg goes numb and that is a site to see when trying to walk, it is rough getting old.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 9, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all.  " it is rough getting old." But it sure beats the alternative...


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2020)

amen...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 9, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. Good luck brother Boo, dealing with pain ain't no fun but like Drift said it's better than  the alternative. Time to smoke myself silly. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2020)

enjoy you're evening brother rudie...


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

Another beautiful day here.  Another walk but that might have been the last one of the week though.  Cold and snow will be moving in tomorrow morning.  Been a mild winter here so far....we need the snow though or it will be so dry next summer we will be on water restrictions.

Unfortunately pain is the new norm for most of us misfits.  This is as good as it gets and will never be this good again.  For me some days are a lot worse than others.

Sun is getting low......that is my signal yo get loaded


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Evening folks


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

*1sickpuppy JUST POSTED THE 1,000,000 POST.  *The site actually eclipsed that number awhile back bud Adimin deleted several spam post so now we have passed the one million posts mark again.  

Congrast to *1sickpuppy* as he has earned a pat on the ass and a copy of the home game.   How about a hand for a job well done.


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2020)

what, no hand job pute...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2020)

Come on Pute,,,you were there. You gotta give him a reach around. Hippie said his arms hurt to bad.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2020)

boo said:


> gray, after all the obligitory junk I'm going thru now I will seek my options next week...unca walt and I had a nice talk yesterday about injections to solidify my 2 vertibrae, my other option is to have 2 discs inserted thru a 1" incision...pain killers such as norco don't do much for me anymore...quite a dilemma now that my legs are getting weaker...I'm fortunate to have a trainer which allows me to get in serious physical shape by helping make my back, upper body, and legs get strong...it's painful to workout but the options suck...



Good that we live in an age that you have those options brother, even if they are not fun in and of themselves!  Sending good thoughts.



putembk said:


> Unfortunately pain is the new norm for most of us misfits.  This is as good as it gets and will never be this good again.  For me some days are a lot worse than others.



A sad truth about aging, but as Drifting notes, as far as we know, it beats the alternatives. 



putembk said:


> *1sickpuppy JUST POSTED THE 1,000,000 POST.  *The site actually eclipsed that number awhile back bud Adimin deleted several spam post so now we have passed the one million posts mark again.



Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations MP!!

41F @ 94% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 43F today. 

Sooooo, now Antifa has started a protest over gentrification and taken over part of the city.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2020)

morning misfires, hope all are well on this fry-day eve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good that we live in an age that you have those options brother, even if they are not fun in and of themselves!  Sending good thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope a fking 18 Wheeler loses control and runs all the asshats over.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 10, 2020)

Evening misfits


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't call it a night puppy...it's time to get loaded.....I want all day for this!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2020)

Morning Islander's. I wake up every morning at 5am to take my Thyroid medication. Cant eat or drink any coffee for at least an hour after taking that medication. Not that it matters. My ass is asleep by 9pm  so i automatically wake up about 5am anyway. Dont need,, nor have i needed an alarm in a very long time.


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2020)

morning misfires it's fry-day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hopper , after 40+ years of working in the salt mines , I wake up around 4-5 am everyday , no alarm clock

its a blessing and it’s a curse


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope a fking 18 Wheeler loses control and runs all the asshats over.



They joke is that the tenants haven't paid any rent since 2018 and have allowed numerous tent campers on the property, something the neighbors have repeatedly complained about.  It is not just against gentrification, it is their entitlement to being supported by others.



WeedHopper said:


> so i automatically wake up about 5am anyway. Dont need,, nor have i needed an alarm in a very long time.



I haven't used an alarm in about 40 years, because it such an annoying way for me to start my day.  Even before Miss Layla took it upon herself to alert me when it was time to get up, I learned to just wake up when it was time.

41F @ 88% RH, raining and predicted to reach 44F in these parts.

Progress on the electrical, but I broke another drill bit and the plan continues to evolve.  Once I entered the crawl space, I realized there was ducting in the way.  Because there was sheet metal under the stucco where I was trying to drill a 1 ¼” hole, I wrecked my hole saw and had to buy one with carbide grit on the cutting edge, versus teeth.  Steady progress at the rate of two forward and one backward.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2020)

I can't believe cities like Portland are allowing this.....where does it go from here.  And why doesn't the powers to be allow this.  Puts the public in danger as well as destroying neighborhoods and businesses.   A life's work is being allowed to be destroyed.  This isn't the country I grew up in.  geesh.....

I would think the city founders would have done something about the destruction and lack of safety.  Guess not.  Who the fock is in charge here?????


----------



## Steve1 (Dec 11, 2020)

seems like the patients are running the asylum


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

Good morning Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> I can't believe cities like Portland are allowing this.....where does it go from here.  And why doesn't the powers to be allow this.  Puts the public in danger as well as destroying neighborhoods and businesses.   A life's work is being allowed to be destroyed.  This isn't the country I grew up in.  geesh.....I would think the city founders would have done something about the destruction and lack of safety.  Guess not.  Who the fock is in charge here?????





Steve1 said:


> seems like the patients are running the asylum



It does look like the patients are running the asylum and getting more loony and brazen.

It also gets even better.  The folks camped out in the house refusing to leave, actually own another home a mile away, so are not being left homeless.  They lost this one defaulting on a second mortgage that they took on it to pay legal expenses incurred unsuccessfully trying to keep their errant repeat offender son out of jail, who announced in court that, "He is governed by no laws by man, only God's laws."

I just read a header that said "Experts agree that it would be problematic for Portland police to take the Antifa encampment", to which I say bullshit.  Enough of this limp wristed feckless woe is us crap, bring in a squad of Marines and watch how long it takes.

38F @ 89% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 44F.

Some major progress on my electrical project but got a call from another  tenant complaining of a clogged bathtub drain.  The clog was a hair ball, but as I was leaving the tenant came out waving their arms and saying their laundry tub was also draining slow, so had to snake that drain too.  Of course I broke the plastic pea trap removing it and had to replace it, so wrecked most of the rest of the morning.

I decided to take a nap before continuing and was awaken by Miss Layla three hours later, when I  decided to just call it a day


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2020)

An M60 and a 200 round starter belt would put an end to the silliness very quickly. The riots were over the death of a man that would have happily robbed or raped them. Go figure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> An M60 and a 200 round starter belt would put an end to the silliness very quickly. The riots were over the death of a man that would have happily robbed or raped them. Go figure.


You forgot the tracer rounds they burn when you sting em.
Man Hippie nice Wheels  1980 I bet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2020)

Pretty hiney.

Back up to 80F again.  YAY!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

What a ride it will be


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> An M60 and a 200 round starter belt would put an end to the silliness very quickly. The riots were over the death of a man that would have happily robbed or raped them. Go figure.





RosterTheCog said:


> You forgot the tracer rounds they burn when you sting em.Man Hippie nice Wheels  1980 I bet



Cut to the chase using a Maw Deuce with APWP's......................................

38F @ 89% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 44F here today.

I finished hanging conduit yesterday and am ready to pull wires this morning.  I need to replace my broken 72" flex drill bit to finish stringing the Romex, so will finish that part Monday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Good Old Willie Pete


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Good Old Willie Pete


I haven't heard that term in decades.  Had to be there!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Bring in the fat movers, snake and nape boys
SLUF


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> I haven't heard that term in decades.  Had to be there!


Rice Paddy Daddy says, "Willie Peter will make you a believer."


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 13, 2020)

Awright, I gots a fun thing.

It's about 83F outside, puffy clouds... and I was doing widdershins around the Chateau when I heard this recurrent "wop-wop-wop" of a helio-copter going around in circles about a mile to the Yeast.  After about five more circles, he went wide enough that I could see him clearly.

It was a Coppy-copter.  

So for the helluvit. I held up my arms in the *"Clear LZ"* signal.  The pilot waved and then wiggled the tail of his hopticator back and forth.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2020)

In the spirit of Sunday , enjoy your coffee


----------



## burnie (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice lil` interlude there big . Enjoyed it !
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Good Old Willie Pete





putembk said:


> I haven't heard that term in decades.  Had to be there!





Hippie420 said:


> Rice Paddy Daddy says, "Willie Peter will make you a believer."



From those who care enough to send the very best................................


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> From those who care enough to send the very best................................


Buncha ole farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Buncha ole farts.



aka finely aged and refined young poots.  Never forget our humble beginnings or how our corners got rounded and some of our stickers broken off.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2020)

A social distancing technique for unruly kids while traveling this holiday season.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Thanks GW the wife & I both needed that.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

Morning.   The dead of winter here.  I am having trouble keeping the heat where I want it in the grow.  With all that bare cement the cold has permeated through the floor and walls in my basement.  Can only get my flower room up to the low 70's with the lights on and low 60's at night. Will hurt my yields by about 25% for the next couple of months.  Also have to veg longer.  Happens every year.  Things will return to normal in March.

More snow later today!  Mountains need it but I don't.  Getting sick of being cooped up.  Our governor said no gatherings for Christmas......fock that!  I am gonna go crazy.....winter and covid ..... great combination.


I need to get out and feed the critters!  They are starting to look in the windows at me....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.   The dead of winter here.  I am having trouble keeping the heat where I want it in the grow.  With all that bare cement the cold has permeated through the floor and walls in my basement.  Can only get my flower room up to the low 70's with the lights on and low 60's at night. Will hurt my yields by about 25% for the next couple of months.  Also have to veg longer.  Happens every year.  Things will return to normal in March.
> 
> More snow later today!  Mountains need it but I don't.  Getting sick of being cooped up.  Our governor said no gatherings for Christmas......fock that!  I am gonna go crazy.....winter and covid ..... great combination.
> 
> ...


I ran a small space heater on controller for such times, I also used insulated wall board (foam Type) to line room.
Light up that 1000watt HPS


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello Guys.. Been lurking a few months.. I'm building room in basement. I put 11/2 foam board on the walls (cement) then framed 2x4 with r13. Will still have concrete floor. Hopefully I can keep temps where I want year round. It gets from 90sF to -10 or so.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.   The dead of winter here.  I am having trouble keeping the heat where I want it in the grow.  With all that bare cement the cold has permeated through the floor and walls in my basement.  Can only get my flower room up to the low 70's with the lights on and low 60's at night. Will hurt my yields by about 25% for the next couple of months.  Also have to veg longer.  Happens every year.  Things will return to normal in March.
> 
> More snow later today!  Mountains need it but I don't.  Getting sick of being cooped up.  Our governor said no gatherings for Christmas......fock that!  I am gonna go crazy.....winter and covid ..... great combination.
> 
> ...



I can give you an old trick we useta use when the coal ran out:

Cover all the bare cement with blankets.  Thicker = Better.    You can get a bunch of them cheap all over, and they will have other uses later.   (eg: To put around the freezer/fridge during a power outage.)


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys.  

Welcome BeeKeeper. Good you decided to jump in.  

First off a bit about my room.  It is a 2300sq ft basement.  It is totally unfinished except a 500sq ft man cave.  It would be quite an undertaking to insulate the walls.  I have 3 tents in the middle of the room.  Flower, veg and dry/cure.  The floor isn't that cold and I do have a layer of light insulation down.  I don't want to go to two 1,000w hps because of the electroal modifications needed, plus then I would have a real heat problem in the summer.  I could use a space heater but would probably be just as energy efficient to turn up the furnace.  One last thing is I have the fresh air vent coming into the basement.  No way would Mrs Pute all me to bring cold air in on the main floor.  I do run the fresh air 20 foot into the room using ducting before releasing it to the room.  It warms up to 50f by then. 74f in flower right now. I can live with that.

Had a nice walk today.  Bit chilly but necessary to get out for some fresh air.  Lake is starting to ice over.  The walking will be a whole new look with ice on the lake.  No more boats, fishermen or skiers.  Just Ice......

Friend just stopped by.....gotta go......


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nothing says you can't lay a few 4x8 sheets of Styrofoam on the floor, too. When I built my Hog barn (the two wheeled kind), I even put down three inches of styrofoam on the sand before I poured four inches of  concrete floor. You'd be surprised on how cheap the shed was to heat.


----------



## burnie (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.   The dead of winter here.  I am having trouble keeping the heat where I want it in the grow.  With all that bare cement the cold has permeated through the floor and walls in my basement.  Can only get my flower room up to the low 70's with the lights on and low 60's at night. Will hurt my yields by about 25% for the next couple of months.



Depending on its density, concrete has a K value of from 0.4 to 1.8 btu's per square foot per, per hour, per degree delta F. If you multiply the total square feet of your walls and floor X 1.8, it will give you your btu tranfer rate per degree difference between ground temperature and desired basement temperature. 

For instance if the subterranean soil temperature is 50F and you want your room at 78F, you need to make up K-1.8 X (78F - 50F) =*50.4 btu per hour/ft2*





__





						Solids, Liquids and Gases - Thermal Conductivities
					

Thermal conductivity coefficients for insulation materials, aluminum, asphalt, brass, copper, steel, gases and more.




					www.engineeringtoolbox.com
				




Infra red Catalytic propane heaters are a good way to add heat without overloading your electric system or adding CO.    

As has been noted, you can also insulate the walls and reduce the heat loss.  A K-value of 1.8 would give us an insulation R value of R-0.56 btu/hr/ft2/in T/ F.

An 4" thick R-16 glass board on the walls would increase that to R-16.56, which translates to a K value of 0.060, so you would need about K-0.060 X (78F - 50F) = *1.68 btu per hour/ft2.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2020)

Goooode mawning brothers and sisters!

What a lovely new 43F @ 82% RH rainy day in paradise, predicted to reach a sweltering 49F, cooled somewhat by our gentle 9 mph vagrant breezes.

Less progress that I hoped after I had to re-pull one of my wire runs that I miss measured and it ended up about three inches short. (9) #12 wires about 26' long requiring four different pulls.

I finished wiring the main panel and the upstairs junction box where the conduit converts to Romex cables for the four outlets, and have those cables pulled, but ran out of inspiration before connecting the outlets.

Ostensibly a slam dunk today and I can move on to installing new baseboards and trim to cover the wire run and be ready for the painters.

I still have the new bathroom vanity to pick out and install, but all the tedious stuff is done.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Depending on its density, concrete has a K value of from 0.4 to 1.8 btu's per square foot per, per hour, per degree delta F. If you multiply the total square feet of your walls and floor X 1.8, it will give you your btu tranfer rate per degree difference between ground temperature and desired basement temperature.
> 
> For instance if the subterranean soil temperature is 50F and you want your room at 78F, you need to make up K-1.8 X (78F - 50F) =*50.4 btu per hour/ft2*
> 
> ...



Dang, TOG... You be a fargin scientist.  PUTEMBK, you lissen to Da Man!  Them numbers tell a real tale.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2020)

my cement floors in the garage are cold and the plants do not like it

a good way to heat up concrete floors is body heat...that’s right , hot bodies laying on concrete raise the btu by 47.189/ft2 per hour...

so during the winter I usually have at least a dozen volunteers on call 24/7 to come lay on my concrete floors and warm them up...

a few examples


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

You sure throw some wild partees.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Welcome BeeKeeper. Good you decided to jump in.
> 
> ...



Awright, now that I have a better mental picture, I have a simpler answer using the same concept (but easier than) blankets.

You do not have to insulate the walls.  Just hang plain sheets down _away_ from the walls and near (or even around) the plants. Still air stays warmer.

Sorta create ephemeral "rooms" of hanging sheets.

Cheap, and tested by time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 267063
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, TOG... You be a fargin scientist.  PUTEMBK, you lissen to Da Man!  Them numbers tell a real tale.












bigsur51 said:


> my cement floors in the garage are cold and the plants do not like it a good way to heat up concrete floors is body heat...that’s right , hot bodies laying on concrete raise the btu by 47.189/ft2 per hour...  so during the winter I usually have at least a dozen volunteers on call 24/7 to come lay on my concrete floors and warm them up...  a few examples
> 
> 
> View attachment 267064
> ...



More after party pictures from the blast at the zoo:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2020)

Morning...wake up!!!  More snow overnight.  Thinking I will have to fire up the snow blower for this one.

Thanks for all the advise on heating my basement.  After much consideration on cost, amount of work involved and the final results I have decided to use Big's  technique.  Sorry GW, Walt, Hippie and others but Big had by far the most logical and effective idea.






Both the temp and humidity are on their way up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning...wake up!!!  More snow overnight.  Thinking I will have to fire up the snow blower for this one.
> 
> Thanks for all the advise on heating my basement.  After much consideration on cost, amount of work involved and the final results I have decided to use Big's  technique.  Sorry GW, Walt, Hippie and others but Big had by far the most logical and effective idea.
> 
> ...


They are the same to grow into this new smoking device


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> They are the same to grow into this new smoking device



What an atrocious waste...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey guys... you might want to use this handy star map to get ready for our Christmas Star:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey guys... you might want to use this handy star map to get ready for our Christmas Star:
> 
> View attachment 267082


Faces which way LOL   Im a stoner


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2020)

Towards the brightest stars up there at night.  They are very close together now.

Late edit add:  They will not appear quite like that V shape.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Towards the brightest stars up there at night.  They are very close together now.
> 
> Late edit add:  They will not appear quite like that V shape.


I looked last night and found them, called the wife out of bed to see
She said where and I said right there by the pole over there , she smacked me in the back of head and called me stupid and handed me my glasses
I put them on and looked again it was the street lights I was seeing .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> Thanks for all the advise on heating my basement.  After much consideration on cost, amount of work involved and the final results I have decided to use Big's  technique.  Sorry GW, Walt, Hippie and others but Big had by far the most logical and effective idea.



Certainly the better idea.  I liked the women better than the young boys.



Unca Walt said:


> Hey guys... you might want to use this handy star map to get ready for our Christmas Star:
> 
> View attachment 267082



I don't see anything that looks like that in our sky.  No vee pattern is a puzzlement, but no lettering is a dead giveaway your sky is different than mine.

47F @ 88% RH, rain, 5mph wind, and predicted to soar to 51F here in the OK Corral.

More bullets flying, multiple cars shot up, and a dispensary employee killed in a separate armed robbery.    Our local expert criminologists sagely observe that cooperation is needed to curb gun violence.

political name and Harris promise new gun control laws to fix the problem once and for all............


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

Morning......you guys are to fast for me.... I need a spot of coffee before dealing with you shenanigans.  

GW , sorry you are having to live in a beautiful place that has curved into a sheit hole!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m so fast I forgot what I was gonna say

here is some frigid impotent coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Yep,,the morons want to take our guns and give our Country to China.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,the morons want to take our guns and give our Country to China.



we are already chinafied , they are deeply embedded at every key level in society from Washington DC right down to our neighborhood caucuses and schools...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,the morons want to take our guns and give our Country to China.


I think this was already done behind our backs, the red man was just a ploy


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 16, 2020)

I read in a Latin American newspaper that a US government computer system used by the armed forces and FBI and a few others 
was being updated last Saturday and during that time it was infiltrated by hackers and they have no idea what was accessed. 
It didn't make the newspapers in North America yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Morning boys. Big, if'n I squint my eyeballs just a bit, that first gal reminds me of a young Ann Margret.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's one who resembles Dolly Pardon, except for maybe the face............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I read in a Latin American newspaper that a US government computer system used by the armed forces and FBI and a few others
> was being updated last Saturday and during that time it was infiltrated by hackers and they have no idea what was accessed.
> It didn't make the newspapers in North America yet.


Just like the Australian view of our last election.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,the morons want to take our guns and give our Country to China.


First heavily tax our guns, so that only (newly created) criminals and the wealthy can own them.  Same with ammunition and components.

China already controls Wall Street and according to one of their professors of economics in a recent Chinese business conference, also some our our key political figures.  Whom ever that might be...............


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Aint that the truth GW.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2020)

Well I control the kitchen!


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Well I control the kitchen!
> 
> View attachment 267123



Fried tators.....my favorite.....but Swede controls you.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> we are already chinafied , they are deeply embedded at every key level in society from Washington DC right down to our neighborhood caucuses and schools...



They already own half of the country's real estate !!!


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

^^^Not to mention some 20 trillion dollars in American debt.  That comes to something like $68,000 per person living here....includes immigrants and children. That was before covid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^Not to mention some 20 trillion dollars in American debt.  That comes to something like $68,000 per person living here....includes immigrants and children. That was before covid.


Don't worry I heard a new race of superior beings are taking over to get us back on track LOL
Yeah right........


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

How much $$$ do you think the fed is gonna print after the Inauguration.  Inflation personified.  I am picking up more Gold Eagles tomorrow.  What the dollar will by today won't buy a pack of gum tomorrow.  Never though I would see this here.....but it is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Time to buy more guns. I dont have to do shit,,just throw them out in the front and backyard and let them deal with it,,since guns kill ppl all by their selves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

I buried a few around my jars filled with Gold


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

I buried all my high tech arms in lube in vacbags then storage cases and placed them well on my neighbors property Just in case.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2020)

First AK I ever bought was a Ling Hua, Chinese one. It came packaged in a seal-a-meal with about a quart of what looked like used motor oil. I detail stripped it and after half a roll of paper towels and a good deal of Hoppe's #9, put it back together, and headed over to a buddy's house. First round I popped off coated my glasses with oil. After fifty rounds or so, she quit spittin' when I shot her.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey @boo... I found a car to make you drool.

AMC Javelin... The sucker has a 1,000+ HP engine in it.  Lemme know if you want me to get it for ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> First AK I ever bought was a Ling Hua, Chinese one. It came packaged in a seal-a-meal with about a quart of what looked like used motor oil. I detail stripped it and after half a roll of paper towels and a good deal of Hoppe's #9, put it back together, and headed over to a buddy's house. First round I popped off coated my glasses with oil. After fifty rounds or so, she quit spittin' when I shot her.



Yikes!  Since becoming a pirate (Aye, Matey!) deer hunting is clearly off the table.  So I traded my 30-year old Weatherby 30.06 with custom stock cover for a NIB Rooshian AK-47 with a laser sight and a dozen magazines with ammo.

Both of us got a steal; that 30.06 is incredibly accurate, and I never lost a deer or hog that I shot with it.  My new SAIGA is fun to shoot, and is a true combat weapon (these are "interesting times") and I have thousands of rounds of ammo.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2020)

Morning....I am armed with a cup of coffee.  Don't tread on me cause I will drink it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> Fried tators.....my favorite.....but Swede controls you.



bullshiat , no controls here Amigo , that is why she lives in her house and I live in mine about 2 blocks away.....

I wasn’t done cooking either , as I felt the need for a manly breakfast


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Morning gang. Cannagrammy, come out, come out, where ever you are!

Walt, I'm lacking a Rooski one. Got two flavors of Chinese, a Yugoslavian, a Slovakian, and an Egyptian. Neither one of 'em will shoot as straight as an AR, not to mention they weigh more empty than an AR with a full load.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Cannagrammy, come out, come out, where ever you are!
> 
> Walt, I'm lacking a Rooski one. Got two flavors of Chinese, a Yugoslavian, a Slovakian, and an Egyptian. Neither one of 'em will shoot as straight as an AR, not to mention they weigh more empty than an AR with a full load.


She may be frozen in a block of Ice. I hope not


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

She lives off the grid so who knows when she will be back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> She lives off the grid so who knows when she will be back.


Kinda like living in ones own mind


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Yep,,your mind is definitely off the grid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,your mind is definitely off the grid.


Oh yes indeed
Makes it that much harder for someone to find me .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

Little Bastards took out my 400 dollar rural mail box last night in storm
They were riding ATVs and one of them lost control and snapped the post (aluminum filled with concrete)
Then left the scene, I hope they scored at least one battle scar.
Now how do I put a new one up with frozen grounds.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> bullshiat , no controls here Amigo , that is why she lives in her house and I live in mine about 2 blocks away.....
> 
> I wasn’t done cooking either , as I felt the need for a manly breakfast
> 
> ...



Good grief!!  I gained a half-a-pound just _lookin'_ at that!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Cannagrammy, come out, come out, where ever you are!
> 
> Walt, I'm lacking a Rooski one. Got two flavors of Chinese, a Yugoslavian, a Slovakian, and an Egyptian. Neither one of 'em will shoot as straight as an AR, not to mention they weigh more empty than an AR with a full load.


True dat.  But I am done humpin' through the grass.  So weight means nuffing.  The other part is the ammo.  I got it at dime-store cost. I even have a fargin bipod for my AK. Old, lazy minuteman.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Roster, I had the same thing happen a couple of years ago, except it was me that snapped it off while plowing the road. I built a camp fire on top of what was left and kept it going for a few hours. Took the post hole digger and got enough dirt from around it to hook a chain on the stump and jacked it out of the ground with an old fashioned bumper jack. Filled the hole up with crumpled up newspaper, soaked it down in some stale gas, and torched it. Did that a couple of times. Got enough ground thawed out to dig the hole and plant the new pole. PITA, but it worked.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 17, 2020)

Afternoon, y'all. Outdoor plants are back into GH, again till Sat. I'm whooped! No fishing tomorrow due to small craft warnings...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the truth GW.



Sadly so.



RosterTheCog said:


> Little Bastards took out my 400 dollar rural mail box last night in storm They were riding ATVs and one of them lost control and snapped the post (aluminum filled with concrete)Then left the scene, I hope they scored at least one battle scar.Now how do I put a new one up with frozen grounds.



Hippies bonfire sounds like your best shot thawing the ground.  We used galvanized steel post full of concrete for our country mail boxes to reduce vandalism.  

44F @ 85% RH, rain with 5mph winds, and predicted to soar to 50F during the heat of the day.

I lost internet services for a couple days when Century Link discontinued their Prism program and just dropped the connections.  I had to wait in a lengthy queue of calls that were very important to them to get a new user name and password, which was wrong, so I had to do it twice.  

I've been trying to get our dishwasher fixed but continue to languish on the line waiting for the service department where I bought it to answer my call that is very important to them.  I finally disconnected the dishwasher and loaded it in the Jeep and took it to the store and confronted them, only to find a totally incompetent moron at the service desk that asked me to cycle the breaker and see if it's computer reset itself.  I told her that it was a little late for that and what I needed was a time and place to drop it off for repair, to which she decided to lecture me on how hard she was trying to help me and asked if she could speak to my wife.  

I told her that she clearly wasn't trying to help me, she was trying to lecture me, no she couldn't speak to my wife, and that just so we were clear, I will get it fixed elsewhere and will never ever buy from Standard Appliance again, before walking out.  The arrogant b-word followed me out the door and asked again to speak to my wife, to which I told her she must be out of her mind.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Dec 18, 2020)

Just stick the pole in a bucket of sand temporary. Dig a new hole in spring.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 18, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2020)

BeeKeeper2 said:


> Just stick the pole in a bucket of sand temporary. Dig a new hole in spring.


I can tell you live in a place that isn't windy.  A guy down the road did the same thing last year and spent most of his time standing the thing back up.

Hopper, I thought we agreed you'd keep the white stuff down where you're at. It's all white outside. Cold, too. I ain't mad atcha. It had to happen sometime.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

My mailman is built bigger than weedhopper and he will rip the post from the sand every time he opens the door. very heavy door LOL.........................


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

Stop eye balling your mailman ya sick bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't worry
You had me at Hello


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Beside my mailman is old and bald LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh @Cannagrammy where are you.................................................?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Little Bastards took out my 400 dollar rural mail box last night in storm
> They were riding ATVs and one of them lost control and snapped the post (aluminum filled with concrete)
> Then left the scene, I hope they scored at least one battle scar.
> Now how do I put a new one up with frozen grounds.



Ros -- I'd put my money on your mailbox for the minimum damage lo$$.  On those things, just about everything that isn't plastic is irreplaceable.  Running into a concrete pole is outside the ATV specifications.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Ros -- I'd put my money on your mailbox for the minimum damage lo$$.  On those things, just about everything that isn't plastic is irreplaceable.  Running into a concrete pole is outside the ATV specifications.


Hey now there is a thought , I took it all apart and just the fancy center pole is broken beyond repair
Wonder if company that sold it trough Homedepot has parts avail?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Beside my mailman is old and bald LOL


So is Hopper!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> So is Hopper!


I knew it !!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 19, 2020)

50F @ 91% RH, rain with 5mph winds, and predicted to reach 52F.  Expecting heavy rains over the weekend, which will no doubt play hell with the burned off parts and small tributaries.  

I got everything trimmed and ready for the drywall repairs and baseboard/molding/quarter round replacement.    

Grayfox helped clean up our construction mess to this point, and our new tenant dropped by to discuss move in.  The painters haven't showed up yet, but say they will be done by Jan 1, and my new tenant says they can work around him if they show up late.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Morning.  @GW....tenant is a dirty word to me!!  Dealt with them for 20 years....still have nightmares!!!  My plants make much better tenants and never complain.....ha ha!

Where is Granny?  I thought she was a lifelong member!!!!!

Going to my daughters for dinner tonight....I think that is still allowed.  Might wait until after dark to go over and hope nobody sees us go.

Sun is shining and looks to be a good day.....great to be semi free!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

Morning,  I want my MTV


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  @GW....tenant is a dirty word to me!!  Dealt with them for 20 years....still have nightmares!!!  My plants make much better tenants and never complain.....ha ha!
> 
> Where is Granny?  I thought she was a lifelong member!!!!!


The last time she and I talked she was having cell phone problems and trying to stay warm on the Homestead


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2020)

Another dreary one here in the Mitten. Our illustrious governor extended the lockdown to January 15th (she didn't say what year) for bars and restaurants, but reopened bowling alleys and theaters. Huh? So I can set in the movies for an hour or two and I'm safe, and I can be a lane away from someone in a bowling alley, but I can't spend an hour in a eatery or pub? Fuzzy logic.


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Last I heard titty bars are still open.  You can't make this shit up.   Who is in charge of this mess?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## leafminer (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning. I'm halfway through building my outdoor wood-fired oven. My fingers got so sore from the cement that it was too painful to even crumble bud. So I'm using gloves now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)

Looking cool brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

Heating or Eating ?
Looks good, like the arc tool


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

money for nothing 
and chicks for free

nice stove leafminer.....and if you rub rose water with glycerin on your hands twice a day for a few weeks your hands will get better........I am a licensed journeyman cement mason and I have seen cement poisoning up close and personal........rose water with glycerine works and expedites the healing of cement burns or poisoning ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> money for nothing
> and chicks for free
> 
> nice stove leafminer.....and if you rub rose water with glycerin on your hands twice a day for a few weeks your hands will get better........I am a licensed journeyman cement mason and I have seen cement poisoning up close and personal........rose water with glycerine works and expedites the healing of cement burns or poisoning ...
> ...








Prob overboard again


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267211
> 
> View attachment 267212
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  @GW....tenant is a dirty word to me!!  Dealt with them for 20 years....still have nightmares!!!  My plants make much better tenants and never complain.....ha ha!







leafminer said:


> Good morning. I'm halfway through building my outdoor wood-fired oven. My fingers got so sore from the cement that it was too painful to even crumble bud. So I'm using gloves now.View attachment 267208



Kool!  Do you lay one course of top bricks at a time and just keep moving the form?

54F @ 94% RH, lots of rain with a 5 mph breeze, and predicted to stay at 54F.  Flooding at the coast and small tributaries, with mudslides predicted due to lack of ground cover after the wild fires.  They've done a good job sweeping up the leaves to keep the gutter drains clear, so I don't expect many flooded streets locally.

I got the drywall patches installed in both bedrooms but ran out of steam before finishing the upstairs bathroom, so I will get back to that this morning.  We also need to pick out a new vanity, but no further upgrades at this time.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy Sunday!!!  

Up-potting today.  Somehow got behind on this cumbersome chore.  Today is catch up day.

Gonna be a wind event here which sucks.....I hate wind.  

@ leafminer... Nice oven!  You are gonna love it.

Watching a pack of coyotes coming across the golf course.  If they get close enough I will remind them why it isn't good to wander over this way. Lots of them this year.

Watching the news......the smile on my face just ran away......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

.223's works for me.......................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2020)

Last one I took out got a long rifle in the heart. Dropped like a dirty diaper. Beautiful animals, but they play heck with a chicken flock.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Last one I took out got a long rifle in the heart. Dropped like a dirty diaper. Beautiful animals, but they play heck with a chicken flock.


Quick and clean, like turning off a switch best way to do it.
I would like to go like this instead of ending in a home or worse getting my ass and balls washed by some poor soul. waiting for the sunshine to cease.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 20, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Heating or Eating ?
> Looks good, like the arc tool


Eating! I plan to make pizzas, bread, roasts... Cheap to build, too. Under $200 the lot (if you DIY). I don't have an oven in my house, only a cooktop. At $600 or more for even a simple electric oven, I made an alternative decision. Yeah, Roster, I made two arc tools, one for the big arch and a smaller one for the entrance arch.


bigsur51 said:


> money for nothing
> and chicks for free
> 
> nice stove leafminer.....and if you rub rose water with glycerin on your hands twice a day for a few weeks your hands will get better........I am a licensed journeyman cement mason and I have seen cement poisoning up close and personal........rose water with glycerine works and expedites the healing of cement burns or poisoning ...
> ...


Thank you. Despite having worked in the cement industry for two years I had no idea of the problems that can happen working with it. I am using gloves now! I've also received two awful cuts from the bricks, they are really sharp-edged. The whole oven is coming in at less than $300 of materials.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Kool!  Do you lay one course of top bricks at a time and just keep moving the form?


Yes, that's it. When I finish the brickwork I have to cover it with kitchen foil then cover it with 2 inches of concrete. Then over that goes 2 inches of Perlite concrete insulation.


----------



## burnie (Dec 21, 2020)

Ok gang I`m almost outta` here . One more post to read....and this !



peace


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 21, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, Misfits. Another day with nothing to do. Got the garden tilled up, but the illustrious governor says that seeds are non-essential. Guess eating will be, too.


HAHA, I know what a damn joke! Our good olé' .........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2020)

leafminer said:


> Yes, that's it. When I finish the brickwork I have to cover it with kitchen foil then cover it with 2 inches of concrete. Then over that goes 2 inches of Perlite concrete insulation.



Kool!  Does it have a separate firebox?

49F @ 95% RH, rain, 8 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, I finished my electrical upgrades and drywall repairs at the rental, with the finishers/painters due this morning to finish up.  I just love it when a complex plan comes together.

Like Leafminer, my hands are all torn up, in this case with gouges and cuts.  I don't remember them getting torn up that bad on previous similar jobs, and suspect it has something to do with thinner skin in my dotage.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 21, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Morning, y'all.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 21, 2020)

have seen a 12' to 13' Tiger shark up close while fishing out a 13'6" boat. I don't swim in saltwater...


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^Dancing with the devil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2020)

hey there misfits , let’s get this party started

there goes Mary Lou

everybody in the crowd is there
but you won’t let me make the scene


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^^Dancing with the devil.


I think that's a nurse shark. Can't get much safer.
Morning guys.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 21, 2020)

They say the devil you know is better then the devil that you don't. What up piss ants?


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


 

Who says Nurse Sharks can't dance.



Drifting13 said:


> have seen a 12' to 13' Tiger shark up close while fishing out a 13'6" boat. I don't swim in saltwater...



While working offshore drilling in the gulf and seeing the size of some of the sharks checking us out, I refrained from scuba diving at the rig.  Fortunately our Pacific NW waters have been a little chilly for the big ones tastes until recently with global warming, but some are now being spotted.  

41F @ 76% RH, rain, 8 mph, and predicted to reach 47F.

I hauled our broken dishwasher to Standard Appliances main store, only to discover that they don't have a repair shop, so now looking for just a repair service with a shop.

We also looked for a new bathroom vanity without success, so will be looking again today.

My drywall and painting contractors arrived on schedule and are making good progress.  A pleasure to work with professionals!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> have seen a 12' to 13' Tiger shark up close while fishing out a 13'6" boat. I don't swim in saltwater...



Drift -- When you scuba dive, you make pressure waves that are recognized by sharks as being a big, healthy fish.  Sharks do NOT mess with big healthy fish (the sharks that did were weeded out millions of years ago).  

The guy is dancing with a nurse shark.  Gotta be careful with them -- they might gum you to death.  I have ridden nurse sharks like a cowboy.   Trivia:  When they are about a foot long, they are bright pink.  TINS.

HEY!!  I just thought of something... I was on CNN a while back.  Hand-feeding sharks off Boca Raton.  I'm gonna see if I can dig up the article about it... Be back later.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

FOUND IT!!!

*This...  Is CNN!

c  Walt C. Snedeker*​

          Right off, I could see this was going to be a good day.  I tell myself this same mantra every time I go down to the dock where Captain Charlie’s *Shenandoah* picks me up, and I see that there are small craft warnings on the Intracoastal.     

And this time I said it twice.  For it is a poorly kept secret, Gentle Reader, that Your Humble Obedient &tc. is desperately prone to seasickness.  It is a weakness for which, unlike my weakness for beautiful redheaded barbarian ladies, I am not proud.  While we are on the subject of those lovelies, I might as well report that mine, The Fabled PC, was snug abed.  She had mumbled something into her lacy pillow about it being bad luck to watch the takeoff or whatever, and I could go on down to the dock alone.  She would suffer my absence with some more nonnie-nonnie.       

She can be so noble sometimes.   

But now, as I looked up toward Lake Boca from the dock, my eyes were leaking tears in the rushing wind.  Whitecaps formed from shore to shore in the Intracoastal.  I said the mantra for the third time.  I didn’t do it after that -- I didn’t want to wear the batteries out.

A panel truck pulled up beside me, and the CNN crew got out.  *CNN?* Oh.  Yeah.  It seems that they had heard of Captain Charlie’s exploits from a newspaper in Texas, of all things, and they had arranged to do a “shoot” of Your Humble Obedient &tc. feeding the sharks off of Delray Beach.      

It is something we do each week.  But this time, CNN wanted to record it for the delectation of the civilized world.  The cameraman was a big, hulking brute with a face like muted thunder.  He looked like he ate the furniture for breakfast.   But the guy that was going to be filmed diving with us was so handsome, he made me glad that the Fabled PC was not here.      

Nobody seemed to notice the howling wind except me while we waited for the _Shenandoah_ to crunchsmashcrash into the dock.  Ah well...      

Soon we were all aboard, and the African Quee -- I mean the Shenandoah began chugging out to sea, with Charlie kicking the boiler every now and then.  Sure enough, ten minutes along the coast, I began to feel the need to call for “Earl!”.

In fact, everybody did -- except Captain Charlie and the hulking cameraman, who was chewing some dried beef red-hots for a mid-morning snack.  The aroma of those things even in normal conditions would give a hyena a fit of the dry heaves, but he was looking extraordinarily tough and superior.  I thought regretfully to myself, “If I had killed him twenty years ago, I’d be getting out of prison about now.”      

Then Captain Charlie announced over the PA system (he loves to use it, and will accept any excuse, even though he could just turn around and _talk _to everybody), “OK, folks, we are here.  It’s time to suit up and go gettem!”     

Since I had just that moment finished calling for dinosaurs, I was in that blessed state of grace where one has about five minutes before one begins to die again.  I happily begin to put on my flippers and tank. 

Hulking Brute Cameraman nudges my shoulder.  I look up.    

“Where’s the cage?”  He is looking all over the Shenandoah, which I had tidied up to the point where it resembled a delicatessen that had been looted by a Viking raiding party.       

“What cage?”  I honestly didn’t know what he meant.     

“The shark cage.”      

“We don’t have one.”     

“Whaddayamean, ‘We.  Don’t.  Have.  One!’’  He looked about to see if I was serious.  I must have been, because I was sitting on the transom in my bathing suit, flippers, mask, and scuba tank.       

“But that mesh armor stuff ain’t all that good, and it don’t pertect yer head n’ stuff.”     

“We don’t use armor.  Just bathing suits.”     

“You.  Don’t.  Use.  Armor...” the sweat on his brow was a bright yellow, “You.  Don’t .  Use.  A.  Shark.  Cage.”  He had a funny way of speaking.    

“You got it.  No bang sticks or other stuff either.  Let’s go.”   

“Gleek.  Glik."

At this point, Super Handsome, the _other_ CNN guy, sez to Hulking Brute, “Ahhh... Brutus… _I’m_ going to stay on board.  You can get all the film you want of me back on shore where it’s safe… I mean, where I can interview the surviv-- I mean, the Shenandoah crew.”      

Brutus (I might have known that was his moniker) looks at me like I was made of nitroglycerin and blasting caps and says in a suddenly tiny voice, “Are you really going in the water out here to feed sharks by hand, wearing just what you are wearing?”      

“Yup.”  I was really enjoying this.  “Nothing to worry about.  I have a sign printed in ‘shark’ tattooed in infra-red all down my body.  It says, ‘Don’t Eat This Guy, He Tastes Awful  Please Eat The OTHER Guy’.  Nothing to worry about.”       

I distinctly heard him mumble, “Prob’ly ain’t no sharks down there.  It’s a put-on.”  And other things.  I heard something about “cab driving” and “momma”.      

Anyway, the first twinges of my imminent fall from anti-seasickness grace were becoming apparent.  So, I grabbed the guy, and over we went.       

Sixty feet down, the clear water on the beautiful reef was densely populated with grunts and things.  I immediately nailed one hapless little guy with my pole spear.       

True to form, the sharks appeared from nowhere.  I pulled the wounded grunt off of the prongs, and tossed him six inches up.  A humongous Caribbean Reef shark came straight in at me, and inhaled it.  I turned around to see if the cameraman had gotten to the bottom yet, and saw the lens of the camera six inches over my shoulder.  He had gotten a superlative shot.  My attitude toward him changed instantly.  Scared he might have been, but he was right there, doing a professional job.

          For forty minutes, I had sharks all over me.  Fortunately, they can read their own language, and none bothered to taste me.  Then it was time to go back up.  The biggest shark came back one last time, and I took my regulator out of my mouth and blew him a kiss for being so nice.       

Back on the Shenandoah, the cameraman was absolutely hyper.

“That was fantastic!  I wanna do it again!  And I wasn’t scared at all!  On the way down, I thought that this was my last day, but once the sharks came, it was _fun_!”       

This is the reaction we _always_ get from the folks we take down.  Charlie and Your Humble Obedient &tc. were grinning like we had both just gotten fresh lobotomies.  It is a pleasure to see someone that you have made that happy.     

Super Handsome interviewed us for two hours back at the home port of the Shenandoah (Charlie’s house).  The Fabled PC demurely stood behind the camera, beaming with pride at her soon-to-be-temporarily-famous spouse.

So look for the CNN special in November.  I think you will know which one, because they’ll start it out with Voice-Of-God James Earl Jones saying:     

“This.........is CNN.  And _Unca Waltie_.”


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2020)

I Never watch CNN,,not now, not ever. Hate that fking organization. Interesting story though.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I Never watch CNN,,not now, not ever. Hate that fking organization. Interesting story though.


Me neither.  BTW -- CNN absolutely HAD to add a segment when they aired it about some guy surfing in Miami that got bitten by a shark. This was back in 2005. My copy of the program tape is actually labeled:  "*CNN Hack Job*"


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

The way CNN heard of our shenanigans (we were the first in the USA to do this, BTW) was at a party where they were showing a movie I had made of the divers watching the shark feeding.  I did voice over, music, the actual sounds of the reef, and had a lot of fun with running commentary.

ABBA playing "Moon... beautiful", and the folks sitting on the sand with their backs to the reef.  I timed the comments to fun stuff like:

"OK -- _Cue the yellow fish!_" <-- just before a fish came swimming into the movie.  And I proved (in that film) that sharks do not have to turn over to bite.  I was directly under (just10") a black tip reef shark when it cruised over me and snarfed down a shot-up snapper in steady horizontal "flight".

Ah,  as I enter the springtime of my senility, I remember another thing I got lucky with on that particular filmed dive:  As the divers were watching me feeding the sharks, I noticed a curious lobster peeking out of the reef.  I took a chunk of fish over to him, and got him to come out and eat it right in front of the folks sitting there.

It was a huge keeper, but it was not the season yet.  So it just walked all around the visitors.  Kewl.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2020)

I stood on an ant pile barefooted once.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 22, 2020)

Try that with the fire ants down here in the swamps...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2020)

Piss ants , fire ants , kids don’t give a rats arse , heck my older brothers convinced me to pick up a scorpion once so I did....once in a lifetime is enough.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

*Quint:*
You go in the cage, cage goes in the water, you go in the water. Shark's in the water, our shark.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Morning you dare devils!  Wondering why we did some of the crazy shit we all did in our wild and crazy days...

I never picked up a scorpion or danced barefoot on an ant pile but rest assured I did my share of stupid stuff in my day.  I once climbed up in the rafters of our barn after bats.  I grabbed one hanging and it promptly bit me on the thumb.....that cost me 14 rabies dots in the stomach.

There was more than a dozen times in my lifetime that I was lucky to make it out of the situation I got myself into.  I, probably like many here, am lucky to be here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning you dare devils!  Wondering why we did some of the crazy shit we all did in our wild and crazy days...
> 
> I never picked up a scorpion or danced barefoot on an ant pile but rest assured I did my share of stupid stuff in my day.  I once climbed up in the rafters of our barn after bats.  I grabbed one hanging and it promptly bit me on the thumb.....that cost me 14 rabies dots in the stomach.
> 
> There was more than a dozen times in my lifetime that I was lucky to make it out of the situation I got myself into.  I, probably like many here, am lucky to be here.


Glad you made it Putes
Dang Glad to Meet you too. unlike that nasty prick
JK oh course


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

HAH!  I had that same rabies treatment!  First, it was TEN 5cc needles inna butt.  Then they would take an infected duck embryo in a needle-bottle and dissolve it in something (Putembk will prolly agree it might have been prussic acid)... 

...and they nailed you in the stomach.  In my case, on the fourth day I came down with severe urticaria (hives in spades, doubled).  Well, guys... I died.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

My owners make sure I get my Rabbis Vaccination every 3 yrs , religiously...........


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2020)

'Bout the only crazy thing I ever did was goin' raw dog at a hippie love-in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> 'Bout the only crazy thing I ever did was goin' raw dog at a hippie love-in.


Mouth to anus is bad
I learned that in EMT school


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Analingus (also known as rimming) is risky for transmission of sexually transmitted diseases and—because of the presence of stool—for gastrointestinal illnesses as well.
While infections on the skin such as herpes and syphilis can pass between partners during analingus, the person performing oral sex is also vulnerable to parasites, hepatitis A, and other gastrointestinal illnesses, reports Jeanne Marrazzo, MD, an infectious disease specialist at the University of Washington in Seattle.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Analingus (also known as rimming) is risky for transmission of sexually transmitted diseases and—because of the presence of stool—for gastrointestinal illnesses as well.
> While infections on the skin such as herpes and syphilis can pass between partners during analingus, the person performing oral sex is also vulnerable to parasites, hepatitis A, and other gastrointestinal illnesses, reports Jeanne Marrazzo, MD, an infectious disease specialist at the University of Washington in Seattle.



Clearly she's studied it closely, but forgot to mention it gives the oral partner bad breath.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Interesting fact......our average daily users is up almost 30% for 2020 over the last 3 year average....good job MP users.  WE NEED MORE though.  Tell your friends and neighbors......


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2020)

What?!  Some of you have friends and neighbors?


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> What?!  Some of you have friends and neighbors?


In low places my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> What?!  Some of you have friends and neighbors?


Wait any of us have friends?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> In low places my friend.


Why does a certain person come to mind when I see this LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Rudie, where are you?


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 22, 2020)

There is definitely a cookie in my future Pute!


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Thinking we all need one of Rudie's cookies for Christmas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2020)

Me , wife unit , and three rug rats had to take either 5 or 7 rabies shot but it was the new stuff , had only been used on 100 people before us , and it was not in the tummy...........arm or butt 

but , it was with the biggest needle they can possibly stick on a human....felt like someone hit me with a 4 lb sledge hammer in the arm

the worst part was holding the kids , 3 , 5 , & 7 years young....broke my heart as they would scream and cry ...they knew what was up , by the third day as we drove to the clinic , the poor kids started screaming and crying a mile away....

like Walt , we all died and went to heaven


----------



## burnie (Dec 23, 2020)

Yep , Tuesday`s gone ! Good night gang !



peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Next time i talk to you guys ill be home for Xmas. Im flying out this morning at 7am so i gotta get my ass up and ready to head out to the airport at 545am. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I Never watch CNN,,not now, not ever. Hate that fking organization. Interesting story though.



I've become disenchanted with the news fed to on TV in general and get most of my news via the internet these days.  It is insulting to my intelligence to be well informed on a subject and have it ignored or twisted by the media.

It is known that the media is controlled in totalitarian states like Russia, China, Iran, North Korea, et al, but the degree that ours was also came as a shock to me. Our media has clearly moved from reporting to special interest activism, and covering up massive political corruption up by members of their special interest group.

Besides our own home grown and elected miscreants, it has become clear that massive amounts of foreign money has been funneled into controlling our elections and legislation, giving the whole thing a surreal quality and the sensation of being the lamb with two wolves at a dinner party, prepared to vote on dinner.



Drifting13 said:


> Try that with the fire ants down here in the swamps...



Iff'n yer manly enough.  I'm not.  I learned to stay away from ant hills and goat heads when bare footed while still just a young lad.

Worse yet, consider only one Oklahoma Red Velvet Ant, aka Cow Killer, that will make a midwestern Stripped Bark Scorpion sting feel like a piss ant nip.

Actually a misnamed wasp, where the male is kindly and has wings, while the wingless female is almost an inch long, is covered with velvety fur, with a horrendous sting, making Yellow Jacket stings pale by comparison.  Easily enough to put some folks into anaphylactic shock.



RosterTheCog said:


> My owners make sure I get my Rabbis Vaccination every 3 yrs , religiously...........



And well they should brother!  They must love you.....

38F @ 88% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 47F.

Much progress by the drywall/painter contractor at the rental, reminding me what a pleasure it is to watch professionals do all the work and making things look easy.  Everything looking pristine and gorgeous again, as well as being on schedule.

I dumped a lot of my own effort and money into making it special 15 years ago, including features like special cut crystal light fixtures and fortunately its only tenants were gentle with it.  So gentle that we could have just cleaned the carpets and immediately rented it, but part of our business plan is to keep the property desirable and pristine, so as to be able to rent to the sort of tenants that will keep it that way.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2020)

Weed hopper , see ya at the Christmas party!

got my concrete poured just in time...50 mph winds and freeing temps the next 2 days...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've become disenchanted with the news fed to on TV in general and get most of my news via the internet these days.  It is insulting to my intelligence to be well informed on a subject and have it ignored or twisted by the media.
> 
> It is known that the media is controlled in totalitarian states like Russia, China, Iran, North Korea, et al, but the degree that ours was also came as a shock to me. Our media has clearly moved from reporting to special interest activism, and covering up massive political corruption up by members of their special interest group.
> 
> ...


Bro,,i use to chase those orange furry bastards and stomp  living shit out of them. They hurt like a mother fker when they get ya. And you are correct about the male having wings. We use to call them cow ants even though they are a wingless wasp.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Next time i talk to you guys ill be home for Xmas. Im flying out this morning at 7am so i gotta get my ass up and ready to head out to the airport at 545am. Yehaaaaaaaaaa



​


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Have a safe flight home, Hopper.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Mouth to anus is bad
> I learned that in EMT school


It's only an inch away. If'n you've got overbite, yer gonna get it anyhoo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks ya mean ole bastard.
That don't bother me Bro. I love watching movies where the plane crashes and ppl survive in the wilderness.
Also watch Airplane Disasters which is the real deal. Ive been flying since i was a young man. Always wanted to get my pilots license. Have friends who have them already. I have actually flown small planes many times just never tried to land.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Have a safe flight home, Hopper.
> View attachment 267358


And then the Jet fuel began to burn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Had to do rescue recovery on only one big aircraft many yrs ago
Plane ran out of fuel and came in on its belly breaking off parts as it tree topped the forest.
half of the more than 300 passengers did not make it. Fucked up scene for sure.
To make it worse happened at night, during storm.
Had to make a few LZ's that night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie,,you mother fker. What did you do,,call them. We just boarded and got all settled and the Pilot tells us we have to get back off because the weather in Dallas has them an hour behind. Ass.hole


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks ya mean ole bastard.
> That don't bother me Bro. I love watching movies where the plane crashes and ppl survive in the wilderness.
> Also watch Airplane Disasters which is the real deal. Ive been flying since i was a young man. Always wanted to get my pilots license. Have friends who have them already. I have actually flown small planes many times just never tried to land.



Weedie:  I'm an Instrument-Rated pilot.  Learning to fly (and land) is easy-peasy.  And unbelievably FUN!!

It was a LOT harder for you to learn to ride a bike or skateboard.

If you are learning  in a Spam Can (Cessna 152), it is the easiest thing to fly in the whole fargin world.  It has no transmission propeller pitch or nonsense like retractable landing gear, or tail-dragger wheel.

You taxi out onto the runway (ya steer with yer feets).  Push all knobs you can find to the dashboard.  The fargin thing will be off the ground in @700 feet as you whistle along through the air at @60 MPH.  After a while you level off and get a silly grin as the speedometer sez 100.

To land line up on the runway, lower the flaps by pulling up an enormous emergency brake lookin' thing betwixt the seats... Lookit the runway, and you will see two sets of lights.  Red and White.

To stay on the right glide path, just keep coming down while keeping BOTH Red and White lights lit.

If the White light is all you see, you are above the glide path... come down a tad faster until the Red shows too.

If the Red light is lit, you are too low.

"RED OVER WHITE -- PILOT'S DELIGHT"

"RED OVER RED -- YOU'RE DEAD"




 This guy is right on the glide path...  also notice _everyone_ lands in the exact center of the runway, not at the edges...

...and suddenly, your wheels touch as you rocket along under 50MPH.

There:  Your first flying lesson.  🛩


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie,,you mother fker. What did you do,,call them. We just boarded and got all settled and the Pilot tells us we have to get back off because the weather in Dallas has them an hour behind. Ass.hole


I would just rent a car and drive home now


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2020)

I got a "chevron" as a Student Pilot soloing.  Took off in a Spam Can and was doing touch-and-goes at Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  I was the first person to take it up after it had been taken apart for its yearly inspection.

Was on the downwind leg at 1000' when "BOP-ink! the propeller stopped.  It really did not change much in what I was about to do anyway (bring it back almost to idle), so I just called in to say I was turning final with a dead engine.

Easypeasy landing a 152 with only you aboard... it flies even better thataway.  Anyway, I landed with enough of the right speed to turn off the runway onto a taxiway.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I got a "chevron" as a Student Pilot soloing.  Took off in a Spam Can and was doing touch-and-goes at Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  I was the first person to take it up after it had been taken apart for its yearly inspection.
> 
> Was on the downwind leg at 1000' when "BOP-ink! the propeller stopped.  It really did not change much in what I was about to do anyway (bring it back almost to idle), so I just called in to say I was turning final with a dead engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hopper, ya shoulda drove up to Michigan and packed your prison wallet full of legal weed goodies before you flew home. Everybody had a good crop this season, so the prices are down. Saw a guy selling untrimmed stuff for $800 a pound!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds awesome brother. Wish i could.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

$800/lb is silly.  To much work to give away good smoke...hopefully that was swag.  $400/oz and 3 to 4,000 a lb before it was legal.  Dispensaries are selling for $35/1/8th  plus 30% tax here.  So it is still a respectable market here.  To much work/love to give it away.  You want the good stuff.....step up to the pump.






this is what happens to mooches here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> $800/lb is silly.  To much work to give away good smoke...hopefully that was swag.  $400/oz and 3 to 4,000 a lb before it was legal.  Dispensaries are selling for $35/1/8th  plus 30% tax here.  So it is still a respectable market here.  To much work/love to give it away.  You want the good stuff.....step up to the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Best stay in Colorado, Pute. Top of the line stuff here will only get ya a buck and a half an oz.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Best stay in Colorado, Pute. Top of the line stuff here will only get ya a buck and a half an oz.


I know Hippie....Just pisses me off...$50/oz is not worth the effort.  $150 is the going price for black market here.....better be top shelf and trimmed perfect.

Did I say pisses me off...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

In the Dallas area its 150 to 200 a zip for top shelf dank. Exactly why i could give two shits about Texas going legal.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bro,,i use to chase those orange furry bastards and stomp  living shit out of them. They hurt like a mother fker when they get ya. And you are correct about the male having wings. We use to call them cow ants even though they are a wingless wasp.



Yeah, we called them Cow Ants too.



Hippie420 said:


> Have a safe flight home, Hopper.



And a calm one.  Excitement flying commercial is over rated.  

We had a flight in Prague that announced an electrical problem and turned back to the airport to land.  It actually didn't add to our sense of security to see the emergency vehicles, ambulances, and fire trucks pacing our plane as it landed safely without incident, but its good to know they are there.



Hippie420 said:


> It's only an inch away. If'n you've got overbite, yer gonna get it anyhoo.



Or are far sighted.



WeedHopper said:


> Always wanted to get my pilots license. Have friends who have them already. I have actually flown small planes many times just never tried to land.



Given that all we leave with are our memories, Buddha proffered that we should treat our brothers and sisters kindly, while living our lives with gusto!  

For me piloting was about 97% boredom, 1% marveling, 1% excitement, and 1% pure terror = Gusto, which I highly recommend vis a vis yearning.  Who loves you enough to pay for your license this Christmas, if not yourself brother?  

The handy thing about small planes is that they can be landed more places than big commercial planes should things go awry.  The old adage that any landing you walk away from is a good one, though it is less expensive if the plane can still take off and fly again.  

I only broke that rule once doing a soft field landing in a rented Cessna 150, tail number 8135S and bogged in so deep in the mud that when my nose wheel came down it snapped off, standing the plane on its nose, but not quite flipping over on its back, before dropping back on its main gear.

If you like flying, consider adding soaring to your bucket list.  Like sailing or white water boating versus a power boat.  Letting Mother Nature supply most of the energy.

It is so quiet that you can hear chatter on the ground and your turn and bank indicator is a whisker of yarn on your pitot tube.  

A little different landing, and a surprise to me my first time after flying small planes, because after I did what I thought was a smooth full stall landing on grass, I instinctively pulled back on the stick to keep the weight off the nose wheel as long as possible and the glider took off again.

38F @ 62% RH, cloudy with 7 mph breeze and predicted to reach 46F in these here parts.

Quiet on the home front. The contractors took yesterday off and I got caught up on naps.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> In the Dallas area its 150 to 200 a zip for top shelf dank. Exactly why i could give two shits about Texas going legal.


If it goes legal, you can grow your own. Imagine pounds of smoke for pennies, if you grow outside. My outdoor grows only cost what the seeds cost me, and a lot of the seeds were free.


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2020)

Morning.....feeling the effects of my Shingles shot yesterday.  Feels like a mild case  of the flu!  Great....I have people coming over later today.  I need to make myself get better by then.

Aspirin...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2020)

Morning Folks
cleanup day after wind event
hiway was closed half the day yesterday , 5-10 car pileup

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.....feeling the effects of my Shingles shot yesterday.  Feels like a mild case  of the flu!  Great....I have people coming over later today.  I need to make myself get better by then.
> 
> Aspirin...


Pute my Wife goes thru that every time she gets that shot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> If it goes legal, you can grow your own. Imagine pounds of smoke for pennies, if you grow outside. My outdoor grows only cost what the seeds cost me, and a lot of the seeds were free.


I sure wish i could grow big plants outside. Every time ive grown outside i have had to keep them short and bushy to keep them hid.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Dec 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> <LOL



 That brings back memories!  I saw Cab Calloway do that tune live with his daughter years ago for free at a lawn concert.


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2020)

I can't/won't grow outside.  Don't want anybody go know what I am up to.  Kids will rip me off and bunch of old farts that still believe marijuana and heroin are the same thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.....feeling the effects of my Shingles shot yesterday.  Feels like a mild case  of the flu!  Great....I have people coming over later today.  I need to make myself get better by then.
> 
> Aspirin...


Never had one yet, I heard it kicks your azz a bit a day or 2


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, we called them Cow Ants too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes!

What got me into flying was a Christmas present from my wife -- a glider ride!  Once up, I was hooked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas misfits


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Would you pick her up on Christmas


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy Smokes!What got me into flying was a Christmas present from my wife -- a glider ride!  Once up, I was hooked.



Ah rest mah case!  It's a fun thang!

38F @ 68% RH, partly cloudy an predicted to reach 42F.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

MOTHER!!!   WHAT ARE YOU DOING??!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267393


An appropriate celebration with a kindred spirit!

Given my Zen leanings, I feel obliged to note that it is Buddha’s birthday today as well.  Please enjoy oneness with your families today in his honor as well and look forward to the day we can indiscriminately hug again. 

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Chrishna, Horus, Osiris, Hercules, and Quetzalcotl were also born on December 25th, as well as the lesser known gods Mithra, Beddou, Attis, and Tammuz, so as to not discriminate, can we have a Happy Birthday wish to all gods born on this Christmas Day!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Would you pick her up on Christmas
> 
> View attachment 267419



Hard to tell from this angle brother, but she certainly demonstrates a lot of charm and shows real possibilities.


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2020)

morning misfits, merry christmas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Morning Folks


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

Morning....I had to much fun last night. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


>


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Great movie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

May we all celebrate this special day in our own special way!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Damn GW! I literally laughed out loud! If Mom was still alive, she wouldn't let me play with you anymore.

Made some deep fried donuts. Girls woofed 'em down really fast. They did turn out pretty good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> May we all celebrate this special day in our own special way!
> 
> View attachment 267442
> r


Walt is it true that a vibrating G note works the fastest to achieve the Big O

Now that is a Tooter


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt is it true that a vibrating G note works the fastest to achieve the Big O
> 
> Now that is a Tooter


Don't get me started on that stuff.  I ain't in the mood.  Cleaning up.  Friggin' eyehook pulled out of the ceiling, the swing broke, ice went everywhere, and I still cannot find the key to the fur handcuffs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt is it true that a vibrating G note works the fastest to achieve the Big O



That of course was what this scientific research was designed to determine.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2020)

Irish News Announcement:

"As of January 1, all cars will now drive on the right side of the road as in all of Europe and the Americas. After one month, if this works well, then all _trucks and buses_..."


----------



## giggy (Dec 26, 2020)

morning misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't get me started on that stuff.  I ain't in the mood.  Cleaning up.  Friggin' eyehook pulled out of the ceiling, the swing broke, ice went everywhere, and I still cannot find the key to the fur handcuffs.


now I looked everywhere for this book


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Good morning Islanders. I see everyone survived Christmas. Poor Walt got a few bumps and bruises from that defective sex swing, but he's young and will heal quickly. Hope the rest of you enjoy the last of the year. Other than the ** virus and media hype, all in all it was a good year. The skies didn't fall, the ship didn't sink, and we're all alive and kicking, for the most part. I'm thinking that '21 might just be a great year, especially if everyone turns off their TVs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2020)

I dont watch much news anymore. I check in to see how the Senate races is going and thats it. Hopefully we can hold the senate and keep the guy that cant put two sentences together and his token pole dancer in check.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2020)

Howdy, beautiful day.   A walk is a must on a day like this....Got a new tablet for Christmas...been setting it up all morning....this thing will do everything except was my back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2020)

a pretty day indeed


epitome of the chillax



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

My Lord how much does she cost?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont watch much news anymore. I check in to see how the Senate races is going and thats it. Hopefully we can hold the senate and keep the guy that cant put two sentences together and his token pole dancer in check.


Careful, Boss. Yer gettin' a bit political there. I agree wholehearedly, but you know what'll happen. Somebody censored the "Wuhan" in my last post.


bigsur51 said:


> a pretty day indeed
> 
> 
> epitome of the chillax
> ...



Big, I guess I'ma gettin' old. She could pass for 14.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My Lord how much does she cost?


Probably at least 20 years or so at hard labor.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Probably at least 20 years or so at hard labor.....


I did not say marry the girl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Next time make sure you ask to see ID


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

My wife gave me a present





I have worn it to Walmart just today and not even 1 person noticed


----------



## leafminer (Dec 26, 2020)

Getting on... mocked up the chimney to see if the idea of using angle iron to support it, was OK. It seems to be.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2020)

leafminer said:


> Getting on... mocked up the chimney to see if the idea of using angle iron to support it, was OK. It seems to be.



Looks good from here!

Goooode morning brothers and sister women! Another gorgeous partially cloudy day in Paradise at 44F and 84% RH, predicted to reach 49F.

More shootings and a miscreant sending multiple victims to the hospital with a baseball bat for "disrespecting him."

Hee, hee, hee, my paint contractor was back yesterday and finished spraying the walls and ceiling. All that is left is to install the bathroom cove base, the new vanity, and reinstall the toilet. Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!

I stayed out of the contractors way and worked on a Cannabis extraction Thermodynamics 101 article for the GL blog site. I finished it and need to edit it before posting.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My Lord how much does she cost?


Who cares?  Borrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My wife gave me a present
> View attachment 267492
> 
> I have worn it to Walmart just today and not even 1 person noticed


Put it on in the FRONT...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, I guess I'ma gettin' old. She could pass for 14.





here ya go amigo!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2020)

Big sent me a Christmas play-pretty.  A kewl glass thingy One-Hitter.  Thank you, bro!!

I was pretty sure (obvious!) how to use it, but since I have an intellect rivalled by garden tools, I looked up "How to use Big's gift".  Found out a lot more than I knew before.

Moreover, I discovered the super-brainy scientists in the industry -- who have names like "Giddy Up" "Kind Bill" as well as my highest admiration -- have done some serious work and have come up with something called "live resin".  Done by freezing the plants.

"...They were able to preserve terpenes, flavor, and aroma during the extraction process."

I know, I know... I am prolly the ONLY guy here that did not know of it.  But this is what grabbed me:





*What makes live resin different from other cannabis concentrates?*
Live resin differs from other concentrates such as shatter, rosin, or other BHO products because of its high terpene content. A more complex terpene profile can deliver a different and more complex experience as well, because of the entourage effect—how all the different cannabis compounds work together to create an experience.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

You are most welcome Sir Walter Raleigh  , enjoy that medical delivery device

ahhhh the rosin/resin......I have not learnt how to make that , yet , but in the meantime it is a lot of fun experimenting in the lab

we have a 20 ton hydraulic press with hot plates that we use to squish flowers and that juice has a high terpene profile that makes for a flavorful dab

we also squish keef and it’s ain’t bad either

that is one thing I like amongst many , the many ways to take our medicine , from a simple joint to machines like Dr Greywolf makes , Lordy Lordy....

some of the big commercial rigs are ridiculous and this is a medium size







for comparisons , here is my 45 gram bho rig lol


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> where ya been
> morning everybody


Morning Giggy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

leafminer said:


> Getting on... mocked up the chimney to see if the idea of using angle iron to support it, was OK. It seems to be.


Man it is going to be a dragon, any idea of the BTU's it will produce
Do you have a door picked out?


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

just been keeping to myself. i get in a funk every once in awhile and get unsocial.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> just been keeping to myself. i get in a funk every once in awhile and get unsocial.


Good to see ya back Brother
I really do like you too.  I miss your banter 
I am the most anti social person I know , so I understand.


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning


Sir Pute My your Morn find you in good health and great spirits


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

What is going on here today?   Big must have found religion....posting pics of women fully clothed and Roster is running around the neighborhood with a fake pecker in his pants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> What is going on here today?   Big must have found religion....posting pics of women fully clothed and Roster is running around the neighborhood with a fake pecker in his pants.


It is actually a tee shirt and when tucked into your pants at the right position Walla...................


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

Dirty old man.....ha ha!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> You are most welcome Sir Walter Raleigh  , enjoy that medical delivery device
> 
> ahhhh the rosin/resin......I have not learnt how to make that , yet , but in the meantime it is a lot of fun experimenting in the lab
> 
> ...


Dear Gawd.

Like we useta say:  There It Is. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The top picture is the definition of scientific (not hippie) calculations and brilliance.  The bottom picture is supposed to be modest...

...it is beyond incredible.

The dudes who make the live resin apparently have a setup way above the top picture rig in complexity.

The more I learn about this stuff, the more astounded I become.  I truly was a total innocent about weed my whole life.

HAH!  I just remembered something fitting in regard to weed and Unca Walt... Set into the concrete lintel over the Chateau's front door is this yclept bronze plaque:


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Try that with the fire ants down here in the swamps...


hate fire ants, they be all over the place. how you and the wife doing? wheres brother boo at?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Dear Gawd.
> 
> Like we useta say:  There It Is. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...





complexity indeed.....one can go from a simple beginner hobby garden enthusiast to a PhD in Horticulture with this plant...

the cool thing is we are in the infancy stage with r & d with this amazing plant!
we are in on the ground floor and the possibilities are endless


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> What is going on here today?   Big must have found religion....posting pics of women fully clothed and Roster is running around the neighborhood with a fake pecker in his pants.





mom or daughter?


----------



## leafminer (Dec 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Irish News Announcement:
> 
> "As of January 1, all cars will now drive on the right side of the road as in all of Europe and the Americas. After one month, if this works well, then all _trucks and buses_..."


This actually happened in Nigeria back in 1979 or 1980 as I recall. Absolute carnage. It was over a weekend.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 27, 2020)

In my new home it is colder here. And I am wondering if it is at all possible to start a grow when the overnight temperature is dropping below zero. Oh well. I am going to find out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Be easy to keep the grow room cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Bigsur,, ill take both please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> here ya go amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women are like wine; They get better with age, right up to the point they turn to vinegar. I believe those gals have passed their peak.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> mom or daugher
> 
> Mom is on the right


----------



## leafminer (Dec 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Be easy to keep the grow room cool.


No, this is for outdoors!!


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

Finished in the grow.  Nothing to do now but watch Football, drink and smoke all day.  Wasting another day away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

Join the club


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> mom or daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

leafminer said:


> In my new home it is colder here. And I am wondering if it is at all possible to start a grow when the overnight temperature is dropping below zero. Oh well. I am going to find out.



outdoors?

no


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 28, 2020)

I got a new fitness app for Christmas from MySonTheDoctor.

Entered what I ate today into my new app and it just sent an ambulance to my house.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2020)

2020 is almost over but I’m not so sure 2021 will be any better , for Americans

whoever ends up POTUS will not change my life so much in the near future

long term?...it looks pretty shaky and it will be our children who will be left to pick up the pieces.......poor kids

in the meantime , imma have as good of a time as possible without getting arrested..but my friends will bail me out , well at least me and my best friend cause my best friend would never bail me out...why?....cause he would be in jail with me



have some coffee and think about it k?.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey guys... anybody know what this is??  I have never seen anything like it.

https://media.8kun.top/file_store/c...77fd7f7279efce1e98b592d71415adff9aeed127a.mp4


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like a meteor to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

I would say Comet Look at that ice trail................................................
China just had a weird large fireball flying in on Dec 24th
They must have thought the Donn won you fu wars were beginning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey guys... anybody know what this is??  I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> https://media.8kun.top/file_store/c...77fd7f7279efce1e98b592d71415adff9aeed127a.mp4


Unqa  Where did you find that and more info
ie: location any info on what our so called scientists think it was


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2020)

You know what it is Walt!!!!  What did you build now?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> You know what it is Walt!!!!  What did you build now?


INCOMING>>>>> If I saw that in the sky I would be looking for this on the ground.


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2020)

morning


----------



## leafminer (Dec 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Man it is going to be a dragon, any idea of the BTU's it will produce
> Do you have a door picked out?


Not really any idea, I am going to buy one of those temperature sensing guns to read the internal temperature, I don't want it above 450C. The bricks are good to 1100C. A local ironworker is going to make the door for me. I thought this was going to be a week to build. Hahahahaha! Been on it three weeks now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

leafminer said:


> Not really any idea, I am going to buy one of those temperature sensing guns to read the internal temperature, I don't want it above 450C. The bricks are good to 1100C. A local ironworker is going to make the door for me. I thought this was going to be a week to build. Hahahahaha! Been on it three weeks now.


Very Cool, Take your time don't rush it  is coming along very nicely.
Remember : The Bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten.
My old company logo


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2020)

I just put this in my yard....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> I just put this in my yard....


I will run but I can not grantee I won't be lifting my leg all over the Resolute Desk.
Is that the Blue Dress I smell?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey guys... anybody know what this is??  I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> https://media.8kun.top/file_store/c...77fd7f7279efce1e98b592d71415adff9aeed127a.mp4


I thought meteor until it changed direction.  Where was that shot and when?

34F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 46F.

Downtown Portland businesses are struggling during the pandemic and now are having to supply their own security forces, because Portland police aren't handling it.  I wonder what we will do with all that building space once we've driven them all out of business or to a different state


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2020)

I think I have found out... It is a rare effect sometimes seen in twilight launches.

The weird rings going every which-a-way are the steering rockets on the reusable first stage.  Saw exactly that in another video taken at Vandenburg.

The humongous cloud is an upper-air phenom caused by winds -- makes it look like the rocket exploded... but it din'... It kept on going just fine.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2020)

morning misfits. @Drifting13 brother drift where is brother boo hiding at?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> I just put this in my yard....






let’s start a movement to counter the bowel movement that we are seeing on the news everyday....




.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Its good to be the King



​


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm BACK! Thanks, Angie! I changed virus protection on the laptop and lost all my passwords. Hopper was kind enough to contact Angie and she fixed it for me, so now you old farts have to put up with me again.
Sun is shining but don't let it fool ya. It's friggin' cold out there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm BACK! Thanks, Angie! I changed virus protection on the laptop and lost all my passwords. Hopper was kind enough to contact Angie and she fixed it for me, so now you old farts have to put up with me again.
> Sun is shining but don't let it fool ya. It's friggin' cold out there.


I missed your ole asss , not really


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2020)

hey hippie good to see you

nows let’s smoke a joint


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 29, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning misfits. @Drifting13 brother drift where is brother boo hiding at?


Brother giggy, I haven't talked with him in a week or so. Last time we talked he was busy in his garden & garage.  Hope to call him tomorrow...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2020)

They'll let any scum in.  Lookit me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Seems like we wake up here have coffee and a good morning Sheet while reading the Journal, 
and poof just like that one by one we disappear .
Some earlier than others and by 7pm we wait for morning brew again,
I need a life back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> There goes the neighborhood


Nite Pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Nite all


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2020)

hey man , let’s smoke another joint


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I missed your ole asss , not really


I love you too, Roster.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> There goes the neighborhood


Racist.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Racist.



Yup, don't like ...... How do I get out of this in today's environment?   Love to all....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2020)

Hippie likes dark meat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Gooode mawning!

39F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, 9 mph breeze and predicted to reach 44F. 

I finished mudding the wall repairs in the rental upstairs bath, and rebuilt the toilet before reinstalling it.  The mud should be dry this morning, so I can install the cove base and the new vanity, which I expect to finish today.  

The painting contractor finished yesterday and the carpet cleaners are scheduled for tomorrow, so making the new tenants Jan 1 move in date appears in the bag.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, my attorney tells me my check from the arbitration settlement is now in the mail heading my way after our four year battle.  My 2020 Christmas present!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie likes dark meat.


Rump Roast?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning!
> 
> 39F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, 9 mph breeze and predicted to reach 44F.
> 
> ...


Is your left palm itching yet?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Is your left palm itching yet?



Everywhere but there so far.  Some that I can't scratch in public without blushing.

PS: Congratulations!  I see you got your teeth fixed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

@giggy stopped by to Say Hello to his little friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Just trying to lighten the mood,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Read a book!


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

Roster, I have a question......if you don't mind.   WHAT THE FOCK KIND OF SPEED ARE YOU ON????


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Read a book!
> 
> View attachment 267575


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster, I have a question......if you don't mind.   WHAT THE FOCK KIND OF SPEED ARE YOU ON????


Morning rush, may be the coffee no drugs honest indjun.
But nap time comes at 3pm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

The Pack Mentality


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ole boy can bust a move.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



The kuromaku behind the curtain!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The kuromaku behind the curtain!


Yes The Grand Vizier


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

Trimming my life away.  Need a break.  One more hour and a walk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster, I have a question......if you don't mind.   WHAT THE FOCK KIND OF SPEED ARE YOU ON????


FULL SPEED                        A HEAD SIR


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 267587


Wait  That's Racist ........................


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2020)

afternoon


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2020)

We are having a real windy day.  My flag is large, and it is spanking like it was on a PT boat.  I was walking back from the mailbox, and saw a dead leaf somehow stuck to my split-rail fence, flipping and flopping in the wind.

I walked over to get a better look.  WOW.  I ran like the winded into the Chateau to get my camera.  Came wheezing all the way back down to the fence... and he was still there!





He was holding on for dear life in the wind.  Got the pic, went in and changed it from a billion pixels to 72dpi... and was just about to post it here when Herself pulled up in Kewpie and I hadda help unload the goodies she got.

While I was doing "lazy man's loading" (one trip if possibobble) I told Witchy-poo to look at the pic on my composter screen.  

She gave it a ho-hum.  I said, "Let's go out a see if he has managed to stay holding on."

Herself:  "You mean YOU just took this picture?  Show me show me showme."

We went down the driveway, and sure 'nuff, the clever little guy was still there.  The Fabled PC turns to me and says, "Where is it?"

She is two feet away from it and looking past the fence into the lawn.  When she realized she was right on it, she did that squeal of happy only she can do.   She insisted we not try to help it in the wind... we might hurt it. 

So I told the leafy-bug:  "I'm gonna immortalize you so folks all over the world will see you."

There It Is.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

Roster.....what the ..... are you doing.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Admin  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Trimming my life away.  Need a break.  One more hour and a walk.


 OK Back on your head coffee break over
*Jokes.Net Religious Jokes:
A Man Goes To Hell*



A man goes to hell and the devil greets him. He takes him to a hallway which has three different doors and tell the man he'll have to choose one room to spend the rest of eternity in.
So he takes him to the first door and he opens it and sees everyone standing on their heads on wooden floors. The man thought that would be pretty terrible to spend the rest of eternity on his head on such a hard floor and asked the devil to show him the second door.
Everyone in the second room was standing on their heads on concrete. The man thought that was even worse to spend the rest of eternity on his head on an even harder floor.
Finally the devil takes him to the third door and in that room everyone is up to their knees in dog shit and drinking coffee. The man thought that was pretty bad, but at least they could drink coffee so he told the devil he chose the third room to spend the rest of eternity in. So the man, up to his knees in dog shit, drank coffee for a few minutes. Then the devil came back into the room and said "Coffee break is over. Back on your heads."


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2020)

morning misfits, happy new years eve.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2020)

41F @ 91% RH, rain with 14 mph winds and a daytime high of 47F rat cheer in River City.

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort, I finished the duplex bathroom and the carpet cleaners are due today, which is the last step before turnover, so we are exactly on schedule.

[email protected]#$%^&*() one of my tenants has been using a corrosive drain cleaner and destroyed everything including the sink basket, the pea trap, and the black iron run to the basement. I replaced the horizontal run in the basement last month where the acid had eaten through, only to have it start to leak under the sink. I bought a new stainless sink basket and will replace the rest of the run with plastic that is impervious to both strong bases like Draino and strong acids like sulfuric, aka Oil of Vitriol found in over the counter drain cleaners. The iron pipe will withstand the strongly base NaOH, but neither the iron or brass will stand up to the acid.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is something that would curdle my sperm:

#BREAKING And that’s a no for most people... - Humor Videos


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Dec 31, 2020)

That will put tingles in your hands and feet. Anybody else get that when you climb?


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2020)

Morning all!  Happy New Years Eve.    Cutting and hanging another plant today.....3rd in 3days.

@ GW...I am glad that is you dealing with tennant problems and not me!  Sold my condos and cabin, now only have to worry about the place I live  Just got to be to much work for me.  The word tennant makes me break out in hives.  Took the net proceeds and bought gold.....a lot less maintenance.

Sun just made its appearence, looks like a nice start to a winter day.  Will try and get some sun on my face if the clouds don't steal it.

I better get my duties of the day done...daughter and SIL coming over tonight for some New Year welcoming...good riddance 2020!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2020)

Freaking ice and snow here in Indiana. Cant wait to get my Southern Redneck ass back to Texas. Should be done here and headed home Tuesday of next week. Supposed to get my CO Monday. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2020)

Glad for you Hopper.  You gotta be tired of living in hotels especially with covid and spending New Years alone.  Get that CO an get yer a s s home!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is something that would curdle my sperm:
> 
> #BREAKING And that’s a no for most people... - Humor Videos



back in the day I would

short story....
I worked on the 77 story hospital oral roberts city of faith Tulsa pouring and finishing concrete











on the days we were not pouring concrete we were riding a swinging scaffold off the sides of those concrete walls rubbing and patching any holes

one day we are up about 47 stories and it’s a windy day and a huge blast of wind created some kind of vortex and started whipping us around and blowing us away from the building 5-10 feet

as soon as the wind stopped blowing I got off the scaffold , grabbed my bucket of tools and quit before I became aStatistic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Smart man


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2020)

Roger that!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Those Spyders can be spooky. I was on a four story when one side decided to stop while the other side kept on truckin'. Held on for dear life on the high side and luckly they hadn't glazed the window frames yet. Climbed through an opening and chucked my tools in the gangbox. Boss asked if I was quitting. I told him I would be back in the morning, but for the rest of the afternoon, I was heading for the nearest bar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Confucius says, "Whoever said one person can't change the world never ate an undercooked bat."


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 1, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2021)

Crikey!  She could open a beer bottle with her _thing_!


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2021)

morning everybody, happy new year. i got messed up and slept through it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Those Spyders can be spooky. I was on a four story when one side decided to stop while the other side kept on truckin'. Held on for dear life on the high side and luckly they hadn't glazed the window frames yet. Climbed through an opening and chucked my tools in the gangbox. Boss asked if I was quitting. I told him I would be back in the morning, but for the rest of the afternoon, I was heading for the nearest bar.



yeah , I hate it when that happens , ask me how I know..

at the morning safety meetings the foreman’s told the workers that the cement finishers would be working on the west side of the building hanging from scaffolds six floors beneath the top floor

that gave the carpenters and iron workers a heads up to NOT work on the west side until we were done 

well some dummy iron worker was doing something on the west side and dropped a spud wrench

the damn spud wrench practically penetrated the aluminum scaffolding that a couple of the finishers were on

a very heated argument ensued and all us finishers refused to work until we had some concessions about safety so we stood around and drank coffee for a couple hours until all the yelling stopped


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

She brought me a


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

I survived another New Years eve ......  Several people shot in the city last night.  Only thing I shot was 9-ball while listening to outlaw country!! 

I have been saving a dab of wax Big Sur gave me a long time ago.....smoked it last night.....smoking that and shooting pool don't go well together.  All the balls were the same color.  I think I had a good time though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

There's an app for that LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2021)

BeeKeeper2 said:


> That will put tingles in your hands and feet. Anybody else get that when you climb?



I did until after I took up skydiving and then it went away.



putembk said:


> @ GW...I am glad that is you dealing with tennant problems and not me!  Sold my condos and cabin, now only have to worry about the place I live  Just got to be to much work for me.  The word tennant makes me break out in hives.  Took the net proceeds and bought gold.....a lot less maintenance.



We're getting a little old for landlords too.  Harder for me to fit into attics and crawl spaces to fix things and locally our commissioners have passed laws by where landlords have high liability and no rights.  What will happen after we sell out, is that our tenants who have been with us long term will no longer be able to afford to live there and they won't be kept in any better condition, nor will responses to maintenance be as fast. 

All landlords aren't big corporations seeking to fleece the renters, some are ma and pa's who treat tenants responsibly and what's left after insurance, water, garbage, maintenance, and excessive property taxes, is what ma and pa depend on for their income.

45F @ 87% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 52.

A riot declared downtown at 11:00 PM last night with fires set and windows broken.

Hot damn, I finished the rental on schedule and the tenant is now in control.  I love it when a complex project comes together.

I also replaced the drain in the other duplex eaten out by acid drain cleaner without complication or incident.

Chinese food last night and a serious frustration trying to pick it up when they lost the order we called in two hours early to be for sure, for sure it would be ready and I wouldn't be standing around in a queue waiting for it.  I showed up five minutes early and waited 25 minutes to get it, after a fruitless attempt at discussion with the cashier whose English was conveniently marginal.

So far 2021 has been stellar, and wishing all you masterful brothers and pulchritudinous sister women of wit and charm a healthy, joyous, and prosperous 2021!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'll bet her English was better than your Mandarin!  Glad the remodel went well for ya. What used to be fun to me has became a royal PITA.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Big, the spookiest Spyder incident I ever saw was downtown in Flint on the 11 story Metropolitan building. In the hot-assed summertime, I always headed for the roof to have lunch. Sitting on the edge, there was always an updraft that keep you as cool as you could get in the situation. One day, a glazer came over to me, mad as a wet hen, asking me if I was the one that nicked his rope. I told him I didn't. He really wanted to put the blame on me, so I walked over to see what he was crying about. Sure as heck, someone had cut half way through one of the Spyder's rope lines. Scared me, and I wasn't even the one that would have been on it. I asked him where his partner was. He said that he'd called in sick that day. I asked him if he was porking his partner's wife. His face turned WHITE. He walked away, and I never heard another thing about it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet her English was better than your Mandarin!  Glad the remodel went well for ya. What used to be fun to me has became a royal PITA.



It was actually a guy, one of the owners, whom has lived in Portland for at least 50 years and who plays dumb and mumbles when it suits his purposes.  

For the sake of communication in an English speaking country, with English speaking customers, I personally believe English should be used, and likewise when in China, Mandarin those places in China where they understand it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, the spookiest Spyder incident I ever saw was downtown in Flint on the 11 story Metropolitan building. In the hot-assed summertime, I always headed for the roof to have lunch. Sitting on the edge, there was always an updraft that keep you as cool as you could get in the situation. One day, a glazer came over to me, mad as a wet hen, asking me if I was the one that nicked his rope. I told him I didn't. He really wanted to put the blame on me, so I walked over to see what he was crying about. Sure as heck, someone had cut half way through one of the Spyder's rope lines. Scared me, and I wasn't even the one that would have been on it. I asked him where his partner was. He said that he'd called in sick that day. I asked him if he was porking his partner's wife. His face turned WHITE. He walked away, and I never heard another thing about it.




be sure yer sins will find you out

whenever it was my turn to ride the scaffold I walked all the way up to the rooftop , checked how it was tied off , checked every foot of my safety rope and then I tied it off

can you just imagine how stoopid it would be to trust the last guy who used it?

not me shaggy

saw an iron worker reach out to grab a beam and fell 21 floors on this job , a 52 story bank in downtown Tulsa in the 70’s...

worst part of the tragedy was his dad and brother were iron workers to and watched him fall

close the job down right away , send everyone home for a day , then back to work the next day

sure is quiet on the job for about a month


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yep, once yer past the golden 30 foot mark, it just gives you a couple more seconds to figure out what you did wrong before you splat. Tallest fall I ever took was 23'. Ran clean off a scaffold due to a golden orb spider in a soffit that played peak a boo with me. Luckily, the plasters had ten yards of sand delivered the day before. Yep, that's right where my dumb ass landed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

I worked 70 stories hanging off a scaffold,,but to Hippies point,,your pretty much fked at 3 or 4 stories,,so who cares.
Actually right now if i fall off my bed it hurts like hell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

What happened if you guys had to go to bathroom?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jan 1981 some laborers pulled some shores out from underneath me on the 9th floor over the elevator shaft , I fell head over heels 3 floors to the 6th down the elevator shaft landed flat on my back and broke it

was back on the job in 90 days to plant a tree on the 13 floor rooftop and finish up the job

Doubletree Hotel Tulsa


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

Night stoners.  Hope you all have recovered from what you did to yourself last night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2021)

I didnt do shit,,i was asleep by 9:30.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 2, 2021)

Got me beat, I think I was out by 8:30. I was pretty stoned though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, once yer past the golden 30 foot mark, it just gives you a couple more seconds to figure out what you did wrong before you splat. Tallest fall I ever took was 23'.



I survived a fall of over a hundred feet into an asphalt strip mine when I was a child.  It was so scary deep that I couldn't stand and look over the edge, so scooted over on my butt to look over, and the bank gave way.  I remember thinking on the way down, " So this is what is like to die.  Not too bad because it will be quick."

Alas I made an black sand angel in the soft asphalt sand at the bottom instead, with the breath totally knocked out of me, but survived after what felt like an eternity making eek, eek, eek sounds trying to get my breath.

It gave me acrophobia so bad that I finally took up skydiving as an adult to overcome it.



RosterTheCog said:


> What happened if you guys had to go to bathroom?



Depends on whose watching.



putembk said:


> Night stoners.  Hope you all have recovered from what you did to yourself last night.



My New Years Eve was the same as the day before, with the same bed time.  Having grown up where there is a lot of lightening and thunder, I have no problem sleeping through the fireworks at midnight.

48F @ 83% RH, with rain and 14mph winds, predicted to reach 51F

Well, our local riots have pushed our limp wristed mayor over the edge and he is losing patience, stating that efforts to de-escalate and compromise with Antifa have failed to yield results he condemns the violent movement. That had to really hurt their feelings, so now maybe they will go somewhere less hostile for their debauchery.

Meanwhile the good news is that five (5) armed miscreants robbing a dispensary at gun point were caught after the police SWAT cordoned off a couple blocks about five blocks south and eight blocks east of here and sent warnings to our Neighborhood forum to stay inside and lock our doors. I don't know whether it was the same bunch that killed a dispensary employee in an armed robbery last week, but hopefully forensics will shed some light on that. 

Meanwhile celebrations at the zoo have ended and recovery has begun:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I survived a fall of over a hundred feet into an asphalt strip mine when I was a child.  It was so scary deep that I couldn't stand and look over the edge, so scooted over on my butt to look over, and the bank gave way.  I remember thinking on the way down, " So this is what is like to die.  Not too bad because it will be quick."
> 
> Alas I made an black sand angel in the soft asphalt sand at the bottom instead, with the breath totally knocked out of me, but survived after what felt like an eternity making eek, eek, eek sounds trying to get my breath.
> 
> ...


LOL   I thought that it was Hoppers Avatar pic LOL


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2021)

morning misfits


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2021)

Morning guys. Finally got enough snow to give me an excuse to plow it. I'll blast out my neighbors and my driveways, hit the road, and then go over to the old hood and hit my favorite neighbor's. Ole Mike's got the stage 4 retirement plan, so I like to take as much manual labor off of his plate that I can. This stuff is wet and heavy. Good heart attack stuff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2021)

The best laid plans of mice and men do often go astray. Blew a rear brake line. You couldn't have driven a hatpin up my ass with a sledge hammer when I thought I was going through the neighbor's garage door. As we all know, one OH SHIT makes up for a thousand atta-boys. Crawled it a half mile away to the repair shop and warned them twice that it had absolutely NO brakes. Damned emergency brake didn't work, either.
There goes my stimulus check!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2021)

Drag your feet Fred Flintstone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Drag your feet Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mechanic called at 15:00 and said the Jeep was finished and all paid for. I ask him how it was paid for 'cause I didn't leave them a CC or anything. He told me my neighbor (the one that almost lost their garage door when the brakes went out) had covered it. $143.68. Almost brought a tear to my eye. I asked the guy if he could credit her card back and let me pay for it, but he claimed that without the card, he didn't know how to do it. I think Patsy told him I'd try and pay for it. I told the OH to call her and tell her thanks, but I just couldn't accept it. Long story short, OH said that Pat said there was no way, no how she was taking the money back. Claimed I did so much for them and won't let them pay, so this was a way they could pay it back a little. I don't feel right about it 'cause you don't charge family (they're not, but I feel like they are), so I've got to figure out a way to get even without hurting their feelings.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Mechanic called at 15:00 and said the Jeep was finished and all paid for. I ask him how it was paid for 'cause I didn't leave them a CC or anything. He told me my neighbor (the one that almost lost their garage door when the brakes went out) had covered it. $143.68. Almost brought a tear to my eye. I asked the guy if he could credit her card back and let me pay for it, but he claimed that without the card, he didn't know how to do it. I think Patsy told him I'd try and pay for it. I told the OH to call her and tell her thanks, but I just couldn't accept it. Long story short, OH said that Pat said there was no way, no how she was taking the money back. Claimed I did so much for them and won't let them pay, so this was a way they could pay it back a little. I don't feel right about it 'cause you don't charge family (they're not, but I feel like they are), so I've got to figure out a way to get even without hurting their feeli are ngs.


Happy New Year   You are a Good Man


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 2, 2021)

That is a great story!! Karma I think! 
A friend of mine was a mechanic, him and another mechanic had a shop
and a large clientele of people they serviced and repaired vehicles for.
One of their customers came to the shop with a problem which they fixed and 
sent her on her way and refused to take payment for the repair. 
Every year a local group raffles off a Harley Davidson cycle with the proceeds 
going to the MS foundation. She bought a ticket and gave it to my mechanic friend 
and he won the bike. Karma I'm sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Happy New Year   You are a Good Man


Got you fooled, anyhoo!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Blew a rear brake line. You couldn't have driven a hatpin up my ass with a sledge hammer when I thought I was going through the neighbor's garage door. As we all know, one OH SHIT makes up for a thousand atta-boys. Crawled it a half mile away to the repair shop and warned them twice that it had absolutely NO brakes. Damned emergency brake didn't work, either.There goes my stimulus check!



Last time that happened to me, I plowed my freshly restored 67 T Bird suicide door into the back of a pickup.



Hippie420 said:


> Mechanic called at 15:00 and said the Jeep was finished and all paid for. I ask him how it was paid for 'cause I didn't leave them a CC or anything. He told me my neighbor (the one that almost lost their garage door when the brakes went out) had covered it. $143.68. Almost brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2021)

morning everybody, got a busy day today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got you fooled, anyhoo!


Now lets not let that go to your head
I never said it was ok for people not to hide their tooth brushes if you ever come to visit.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I had a tv go out yesterday!  Samsung about 7 years old!!!! Gonna have to order another one today....nothing lasts anymore.  

Mrs Pute is streaming on my tablet.  Thinking about bringing the tv from out bedroom in the family room until the new one arrives!

Busy week ahead....don't want to think about it.....lots of trimming, chores and other bullshit needs attention.
Retirement is so lovely....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Another day of living the dream in the Mitten.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Mechanic called at 15:00 and said the Jeep was finished and all paid for. I ask him how it was paid for 'cause I didn't leave them a CC or anything. He told me my neighbor (the one that almost lost their garage door when the brakes went out) had covered it. $143.68. Almost brought a tear to my eye. I asked the guy if he could credit her card back and let me pay for it, but he claimed that without the card, he didn't know how to do it. I think Patsy told him I'd try and pay for it. I told the OH to call her and tell her thanks, but I just couldn't accept it. Long story short, OH said that Pat said there was no way, no how she was taking the money back. Claimed I did so much for them and won't let them pay, so this was a way they could pay it back a little. I don't feel right about it 'cause you don't charge family (they're not, but I feel like they are), so I've got to figure out a way to get even without hurting their feelings.



Accepting the gift honors the giver.

Just thank them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2021)

Tattered --

If at first you don't succeed... well, there goes skydiving.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Accepting the gift honors the giver.
> 
> Just thank them.


Now days the feeling of giving is more rewarding than the feeling of receiving.  For me anyway.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2021)

Family sent me a gift, .. actually friend that I call family sent me a couple of packages of oz s of Garrison Lane's, one being 7 leaves Bon Bons, a 24% indica and one 805 Glue .. I love my adopted family 

Enjoy Life my Freinds


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> outdoors?
> 
> no


They're up! Seed from my last indica grow. Obviously slow, but the sprouts look healthy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


> They're up! Seed from my last indica grow. Obviously slow, but the sprouts look healthy.


Awesome post some pics if ya can
We Love Pics


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

*We may look like Old Eagles , but fook with us and you will see how High we can fly.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Tattered --If at first you don't succeed... well, there goes skydiving.



That's what the jump master said.



putembk said:


> Now days the feeling of giving is more rewarding than the feeling of receiving.  For me anyway.



One of the advantages of dotage, is that I covet and need nothing material....................

48F @ 87% RH, rain, 10 mph wind, and predicted to reach 52F.

A laid back Sunday and my projects for the day are to get the dishwasher repair scheduled and to get a haircut.

Our new tenant is also moving the rest of his stuff in today, but declined my offer of help and is hiring a truck replete with muscle power.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

*Unca Walt's Maxim #945:*  If you can’t think of a word say, _“I forgot the English word for it.”_ That way people will think you’re bilingual instead of an idiot


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

It was 82F and sunny yesterday... We had butterflies by the dozens.

There's one kind that just seems to play-float in the air. We always called them "Painted Ladies".

I just found out they ain't.

They are what is called a "Florida Winter Butterfly". And they have the rather ominous name of "Nemesis Bird".

But they're still gorgeous, and will let you approach them. They pair up, flying around each other.


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2021)

morning everybody


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 4, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2021)

leafminer said:


> They're up! Seed from my last indica grow. Obviously slow, but the sprouts look healthy.



what part of the earth are you located?....Southern California?

what is your daytime and nighttime temperature?..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning boys. Gray and overcast here. No tornadoes, no sand storms, no earthquakes, no volcanic activity. All is well.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

I’m getting tired of being part of a major historical event.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2021)

45F @ 80% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 50F.

I was able to schedule a dishwasher repair person for this morning sometime between 9:00AM and 1:00PM, but still haven't been able to make contact with Dr Comfort to find out what happened to the new sandals I ordered early last month.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I’m getting tired of being part of a major historical event.



our lives have been far from boring eh

Truman was POTUS when I was born , I’ve seen a lot

when I was 11-12 my pops would take us boys jackrabbit hunting out in the high desert areas out by Bishop California and Pearblossom and Barstow , we could shoot our .22’s all day and never ever not once did any policeman or fine citizen ever stop us or check our weapons

people would shoot their guns all the time , birthday parties , weddings , and 4th of July

pretty soon we will NOT be able to even buy ammo let alone drive around with 2 or 3 rifles and shotguns hanging in the rear windows of our trucks

i remember the days when voting was fair and legal , just like guns.

Not no more.

Enjoy what freedoms we have left my comrades for tomorrow we may die along with Freedom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

We may be forced to say enough is enough  Just saying............................................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> our lives have been far from boring eh
> 
> Truman was POTUS when I was born , I’ve seen a lot
> 
> ...



That was a very interesting post!  Heck, as an author, I gotta steal your idea:


Roosevelt was President when I was born.  

I have seen a lot. We were not yet in WWII <-- TINS -- I have seen US Army Biplanes flying over me.🛩

At the other extreme from fabric warplanes, I watched the science-fiction story that no one had ever thought of or written about come to life when I, and hundreds of millions of people -- actually _watched_ the first step of a human being onto another world. 

My Daddy would not let me have a BB gun.  He would let me have a rifle... providing I paid for it.  It took a year, but I got it.  I was nine.

I walked into the store, plunked down my $11.95 for the rifle, and 46 cents for a box of .22LR.  The guy behind the counter grinned, and patted me on the head, then handed me my new rifle and ammo.

I brought it to school.  The teacher had me come up, holding my JC Higgins Single Shot .22, to announce to the class that she hoped they would follow in my footsteps. <-- TI*R*NS

While I was a GI, I saw an advertisement in Mechanics Illustrated for a 6-shot .22 revolver for $5.95.  I sent the cash, and in the return mail there was my new revolver.

Things have gone very, very badly downhill.

I have seen a lot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

When it arrive LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2021)

I with Roster....Enough is Enough!!  I'm mad as H e l l and not gonna take this anymore!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

A poorly written TV show about to go Badly down the tubes, except this is our Lives here.
I hope someone has a secret ring to save us all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> I with Roster....Enough is Enough!!  I'm mad as H e l l and not gonna take this anymore!


Great Movie by the way
Network.........................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> I with Roster....Enough is Enough!!  I'm mad as H e l l and not gonna take this anymore!



calm down and have some coffee!


now that you are calm , go open the window or door and YELL!...........you will feel much better


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

I just wanna go back to when I was 6, a much quieter, peaceful time indeed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

I hope my Russian and Chinese Ammo is still good, threw that all away and bought American


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

I heard they are now trying to outlaw all reloading equipment, and if you have any it will have to be turned in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I heard they are now trying to outlaw all reloading equipment, and if you have any it will have to be turned in.



next up is insane taxes on ammo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> next up is insane taxes on ammo


And then we change America,  Soon no more civilian ammo will be allowed to be sold .Period..


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2021)

Gonna be riots in Washington.....watch!!! Georgia might be a bit unsettled as well.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 5, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2021)

Quote from Mrs Pute..."I want to see the proud Boys kick the ...... Out of antiva!!!!"

She wants to be a part of it.....slow down girl....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> our lives have been far from boring eh
> 
> Truman was POTUS when I was born , I’ve seen a lot
> 
> ...


My uncle was a ramp man at the Northland drive in and used to bring me garbage sacks full of stale popcorn. I, along with a few buddies, would go out to the local dump, chum the ground with it, get high as hell, and wait. As soon as we turned the headlights on, there'd be a sea of rats munching on the popcorn. We'd dump a few dozen before they could scatter, shut the lights back off, and burn another joint. Pop the lights back on and blaze away; repeat. Never got a second glance from the local cops. We did hide the weed when they stopped by, though. At the time John Sinclair was doing a dime in prison for two joints.



Unca Walt said:


> That was a very interesting post!  Heck, as an author, I gotta steal your idea:
> 
> 
> Roosevelt was President when I was born.
> ...


Rumor is that those were pterodactyls, not biplanes!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2021)

Holy smokes!!  Lookit this camouflage:



Aw, goobers.  Sumbody make it work.  I forgot again.

No.  Wait.  I think I hit enough keys.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2021)

This could be so fargin kewl!!

The Pentagon has been given six months to release ALL data on UFO's.  I want to know about those diving saucers the hotdog Navy pilot locked up on his radar.  









						The Pentagon has 6 months to disclose what it knows about UFOs
					

As part of the newly passed COVID-19 relief legislation, lawmakers are demanding answers from U.S. intelligence agencies and the Defense Department on the




					www.wearethemighty.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This could be so fargin kewl!!
> 
> The Pentagon has been given six months to release ALL data on UFO's.  I want to know about those diving saucers the hotdog Navy pilot locked up on his radar.
> 
> ...


There has been talk that the Chinese have achieved new heights in the aviation world. Thank You Joe Jr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This could be so fargin kewl!!
> 
> The Pentagon has been given six months to release ALL data on UFO's.  I want to know about those diving saucers the hotdog Navy pilot locked up on his radar.
> 
> ...


And remember Its a cook book "To Serve Man" DON'T Get On That Ship........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 5, 2021)

I did the same for my cats. Its a pain cleaning the nose prints off the glass.
How come cats have to touch the glass with their noses when they are looking out a window?


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2021)

Been trimming since 9 am......neighbor call and wants to shoot pool.....fock it.....time for a break.  

For those who know me, I'm not a very competitive person.....ha ha.....I'm gonna kick his ass so bad he will never call again......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Truman was POTUS when I was born , I’ve seen a lot when I was 11-12 my pops would take us boys jackrabbit hunting out in the high desert areas out by Bishop California and Pearblossom and Barstow , we could shoot our .22’s all day and never ever not once did any policeman or fine citizen ever stop us or check our weapons people would shoot their guns all the time , birthday parties , weddings , and 4th of July



Roosevelt was president when I was created.  On Frontier Day, we wore our real pistols to high school and had a fast draw contest.  I has a Colt Frontier Scout and was second fastest.


Remember the x-ray glasses offered in comic books?



RosterTheCog said:


> I heard they are now trying to outlaw all reloading equipment, and if you have any it will have to be turned in.





bigsur51 said:


> next up is insane taxes on ammo



They can control hand loaded ammo by restricting components.  In the past it has been primers and jacketed bullets.



Hippie420 said:


> My uncle was a ramp man at the Northland drive in and used to bring me garbage sacks full of stale popcorn. I, along with a few buddies, would go out to the local dump, chum the ground with it, get high as ****, and wait. As soon as we turned the headlights on, there'd be a sea of rats munching on the popcorn. We'd dump a few dozen before they could scatter, shut the lights back off, and burn another joint. Pop the lights back on and blaze away; repeat. Never got a second glance from the local cops. We did hide the weed when they stopped by, though. At the time John Sinclair was doing a dime in prison for two joints.



We regularly shot rats at the town dump growing up.  Easier to hit than to cleanly kill. 

48F @ 73% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 50F.

Over 50 shots fired at a residence here in Rip City, reminding me of the Roaring 20's during prohibition.

A Legionnaire's Disease outbreak in a senior apartment building, with one dead, four hospitalized, and about a 100 in temporary housing.

My dishwasher repairman canceled at the last moment and I had to [email protected]#$%^&*() for this morning after the cleaning ladies leave.  I sent an email to Dr Comfort inquiring as to the status of my sandal order, but no response thus far.  Both first world problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I did the same for my cats. Its a pain cleaning the nose prints off the glass.
> How come cats have to touch the glass with their noses when they are looking out a window?



My sister has a sign above the "nosed" window:  "*This Is Not A Mess -- It Is Nose Art*"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> Been trimming since 9 am......neighbor call and wants to shoot pool.....fock it.....time for a break.
> 
> For those who know me, I'm not a very competitive person.....ha ha.....I'm gonna kick his ass so bad he will never call again......


OK, Pute... Now ya done it.

On December 9, 1967 in Poughkeepsie, NY... I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition 8-ball game.  TINS

It went thisaway:  There was this big crowd at some store opening, so my buddy** and I wandered over and -- YIKES!  
**Born thief, gave up on him -- wound up as a prison guard.

There was Minnesota Fats inside a velvet corded crowd-backum-upper, standing by a pool table of the the kind being sold at that store.  This was in the absolute height of the pool-hall craze. 

He announced to the crowd that he was going to ask for a volunteer... and I was inside the ring.  Fats was half-startled (so was I) and blurted, "Well lookee here.  We have a volunteer."  The crowd tittered.

Fats says, "D'you wanna break?"

I knew damn' well if I did, I'd have to run them all, so I said, "No. You break."

Fats says, "Then you don't get to shoot." The crowd guffawed.  Kinda horrible moment, ya know?

Fats breaks the fargin sound barrier with the cue ball, and the triangle detonates.  I swear it took ten seconds for everything to stop rolling.

But nothing went in any pocket!  Omigawd.  Salvation.  At least I get to shoot.  Had no trouble with the first four balls and as the fourth one went in and I was lining up on the fifth, Fats says, "We have a straight-shooter!"

Yup.  ****.

Fats walks over, whickety wacketywackety <--2 at a time, _whack_.  The result was the 8-ball was at the very edge of a corner pocket and the cue ball was a foot away at a perfect angle.  And here is where I became one of the very few to beat Minnesota Fats in front of hundreds of witnesses...

Fats decided to rub my nose in it, because I probably scared him just a little with my start after his terrible break.  He lines up a three-bank shot all the way down the other end of the table. 

It was perfect.  Here comes the cue ball right to the 8-ball.  But...

BUT!  It hit the 8-ball ever-so-slightly to one side.  The 8-ball dropped right in, since Fats had left it nearly hanging.  And since the 8-ball gave in so easily the energy was not transmitted, so the cue ball followed the 8-ball into the pocket!

I won!!!  The crowd went mild!

Now here comes the payoff.  While folks were gathering around me and Fats... my thief-buddy reached in the corner pocket and stole the cue ball.

We were all the way out to the car before he showed me my "trophy".  I still have that cue ball, and it still has the blue chalk marks on it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

I am now going to be forced to live as an Outlaw , so I may as well become one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OK, Pute... Now ya done it.
> 
> On December 9, 1967 in Poughkeepsie, NY... I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition 8-ball game.  TINS
> 
> ...


Did I ever tell you about the time Amelia Earhart and I made a flight around the world?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncle Walt you are so full of crap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Uncle Walt you are so full of crap


Nope.  Ya cain't use "TINS" while pulling the long bow.  Isn't done. Really happened just thataway.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

moved


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Gettin' a bit political, ain't ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

[Jeeze


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2021)

No politics ya big dummy.
Also im going to create a Funny Stuff Thread where you can post those cartoons. That way we can have fun like that on one thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No politics ya big dummy.


Got the message


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2021)

The problem is once it gets started it doesn't end and ppl start to argue and fight. We are trying to keep this site clean of politics.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks Hopper.  Bad day for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good morning

copped a migraine , the last 24 hrs has been hell...I could set my clock for each barf


thank Jah I am over the hump

i will still wait at least 12 hours until I have my first hump


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2021)

It’s weird being the same age as old people.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We are trying to keep this site clean of politics.



A wise move.



Unca Walt said:


> It’s weird being the same age as old people.



Not as much as looking so much younger in the mirror than the "old" people my age.

45F @ 94% RH, rain, and expected to reach 52F during the sweltering part of the day.

We finally got an appliance repair person to look at our four year old Whirlpool dishwasher, who charged us $125 to tell us that the pump is out, a common problem with that model, and that it will cost $375 to repair. No more Whirlpool appliances for me.

Standard Appliance all but broke my arm to sell me an extended warranty when I bought the unit, and yet when I tried to contact their service department to fix it on our dime, I was unable to make contact, so have no information on how well that would have played out if and when they finally answered their phone instead of repeatedly telling me how important the call was to them.

Sooooo, now doing research to find out who makes a dishwasher that lasts as long as the noisy one we ran for 28 years without a hiccup. If a brands quality is so bad that I have to pay extra to protect myself with an insurance policy, I will cease using that brand. End of story.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 7, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

@GW...I just replaced all my appliances in the last few years....I bought a American made products (maytag).  I have never been a fan of extended warranties but after research I got a 4 year warranty on all of them.  Glad I did!!  Frig has the ice maker go out and the door latch on the dishwasher has now been replaced twice.  Nothing lasts any more.....planned obsolence.....

Morning.  Hopefully will finish trimming today.  One plant to go but all popcorn buds...more time consuming and tedious than bigger buds.

Best that I stay down in my basement anyway...I don't have the right attitude to be out and about right now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2021)

***,,,i have a fridge thats over 20 yrs old and it had to be serviced about 2 yrs ago. 4 yrs is way to new for shit to be breaking. Nothing surprises me anymore about anything being made by ppl. Nowadays nobody has any fking pride in what they do.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 7, 2021)

My washer and dryer were over 20 years old when I sold my previous home.
I bought new ones 15 years ago and the washing machine has been replaced twice since.
Made to not last.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

We bought new Maytag washer dryer 4 years ago.....junk.

On a better note , I got my gold panning kit in the mail today with a box of goodies like a magnet for the black sand , qualifier , couple pans.......yeeehaaaaw!

there’s gold in them that hills , gonna pan near Canyon and just outside of Pueblo when the Phantom Canyon creek flows down from Victor where all the big gold mines are......


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It’s weird being the same age as old people.



What's even weirder is going to funerals of people that are younger than me. Kinda makes me think it ain't worth the gas to drive home from the bone yard.


Wannabe_Biker said:


> My washer and dryer were over 20 years old when I sold my previous home.
> I bought new ones 15 years ago and the washing machine has been replaced twice since.
> Made to not last.


My dishwasher is 66 and still going strong. She gets a little testy sometimes, but it's probably caused from being married to me for 46 years.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

@Hippie, thanks for the laugh.  I'm right there with you.  Appliances aren't that expensive after all....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Thats one dishwasher that can put a bullet in your ass iffen you piss her off.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife actually thinks my first name is Ass-hole.



If you place 100 men in a room facing forward.
and a woman enters the room, standing behind them,
and she says "Hey Ass  hole!!"

How many men would turn around?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 8, 2021)

WoodsRat said:


> Good morning, Misfits. Another day with nothing to do. .



I am newly retired (1 month in).

I love each day with nothing to do. 
Actually I keep busy - so I guess I should say - nothing that i HAVE to do.

There's no Tension when you're on Pension !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


smoke em if ya gottem!!!!!

yeeeeehaaaWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW...I just replaced all my appliances in the last few years....I bought a American made products (maytag).  I have never been a fan of extended warranties but after research I got a 4 year warranty on all of them.  Glad I did!!  Frig has the ice maker go out and the door latch on the dishwasher has now been replaced twice.  Nothing lasts any more.....planned obsolence.....





WeedHopper said:


> ***,,,i have a fridge thats over 20 yrs old and it had to be serviced about 2 yrs ago. 4 yrs is way to new for shit to be breaking. Nothing surprises me anymore about anything being made by ppl. Nowadays nobody has any fking pride in what they do.





Wannabe_Biker said:


> My washer and dryer were over 20 years old when I sold my previous home.I bought new ones 15 years ago and the washing machine has been replaced twice since. Made to not last.





bigsur51 said:


> We bought new Maytag washer dryer 4 years ago.....junk.



Grayfox inherited her folks oversized Maytag washer and dryer, so we moved our existing ones to a rental, and about 20 years later we had an opportunity to pick up a stainless set from a friend who was moving, so we moved the Maytag washer and dryer to another rental.  

We are on our second washer and dryer set since then and both of the old sets keep moving right along in the rentals without issue.  I don't know how old either are, but when we moved in together we picked up the originals at a used appliance store and Grayfox's parents units had already raised four kids.



Hippie420 said:


> What's even weirder is going to funerals of people that are younger than me. Kinda makes me think it ain't worth the gas to drive home from the bone yard.
> 
> My dishwasher is 66 and still going strong. She gets a little testy sometimes, but it's probably caused from being married to me for 46 years.



I periodically scan the obits to see what age group is dying off and notice most are still a decade or two older, but a fair number die while still purdy to look at.  No offense intended to any old farts in attendance, but have you noticed that the older the person is in the obits, the younger the picture of them they post?

They were still making good dishwashers back in the early 50's when she was conceived, so you should probably hang on to her brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning 

is there a party going on anywhere?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning is there a party going on anywhere?



A party to whut?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2021)

mean4green said:


> There's no Tension when you're on Pension !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Concerns certainly evolve.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> @Hippie, thanks for the laugh.  I'm right there with you.  Appliances aren't that expensive after all....ase


Pute when you are tired of your dish washer out to curb it goes
In Hippie's case it is the other way around LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 8, 2021)

When we renewed our vows on our 20th anniversary, I told her that if'n I'd shot her instead of marrying her, I'd be out by now. She quickly replied that I was doing a natural life sentence. At least it gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What's even weirder is going to funerals of people that are younger than me. Kinda makes me think it ain't worth the gas to drive home from the bone yard.
> 
> My dishwasher is 66 and still going strong. She gets a little testy sometimes, but it's probably caused from being married to me for 46 years.


Been married 61 years.  Took me 46 years to figure out which arm it's under...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Grayfox inherited her folks oversized Maytag washer and dryer, so we moved our existing ones to a rental, and about 20 years later we had an opportunity to pick up a stainless set from a friend who was moving, so we moved the Maytag washer and dryer to another rental.
> 
> We are on our second washer and dryer set since then and both of the old sets keep moving right along in the rentals without issue.  I don't know how old either are, but when we moved in together we picked up the originals at a used appliance store and Grayfox's parents units had already raised four kids.
> 
> ...



I'll take my mask off for the final shot:


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 8, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all...


----------



## mean4green (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, I'm in the Hospital.!
In traction, beat up and sore as hell. 

Yesterday was a bad day. 
I decided to go horseback riding, something I haven't done in a very long time. 
It turned out to be a Big mistake !! 
I got on the horse and started out slowly, but then We went a little faster and before I knew it,the horse was galloping. 
I couldn't take the pace and fell off, but caught my foot in the stirrup and the horse was dragging Me !
It wouldn't stop. 
Thank goodness the manager at the store came out and unplugged the machine! 

But, He had the nerve to take the rest of My change so I wouldn't attempt to ride the Elephant


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I'll take my mask off for the final shot:
> 
> View attachment 267834



Nice doo brother!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

Mean4green,,,thats some funny shit.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 9, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Jan 9, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I am newly retired (1 month in).
> 
> I love each day with nothing to do.
> Actually I keep busy - so I guess I should say - nothing that i HAVE to do.
> ...


Welcome to retirement!! I just pulled the plug in middle of 2018. Loving it, gotta stay active though...


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

Morning  Misfits.   Smells like a nursing home in here.  Thank God I'm not as old as GW or Walt.....I have only been retired for 11 years now.  I checked out a few months before my 60th b-day!  Never worked so fricken hard in my life since.

Welcome to the land of Ahhhhhs....beekeeper and mean4green....we are all getting together for lawn bowling this afternoon.....hope you whipper snappers can keep up.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

Nasty ole bastard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2021)

retired

so yeah , working 43+ years one gets tired

so quitting doesn’t necessarily mean not working 

therefore one can get tired again , or , re-tired

forget that 

I am on vacation, today and then tomorrow I will re-vacation


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice doo brother!


(*snork*) It's part of a pic Herself tooken on a windy day near the shore. Ain't enuf fer no doo.  Might be able to buff it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pute, you've only been a free man for 11 years? 16 for me. Haven't worn a slave bracelet since, either. What do I care what time it is?


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

I haven't worn a watch since the day I retired.   Probably don't remember how to tell time.....  Ha ha, I concede Hippie you beat me to the finish line.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 9, 2021)

I might have beaten you to the finish line, but I damn sure busted my body up to get there.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

Probably, desk job for me.  But I have caught up the best I could in the ensuing years.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2021)

buncha‘ old farts

have some coffee and calm down


----------



## mean4green (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 267870



putembk:

That prostitute burp joke you posted.

Reminded me of another great memory (thanks for engaging my LT memory!!!)

Years ago I was on a fishing trip with two buddies. One afternoon, we are sitting in a bar.
Next to us is an old guy local regular. We share the ** and tell a few jokes. He torments the lady bartender but she seems used to it and smiles the wisecracks off.

The old guy told the joke you posted.
.
.
.

about 10 minutes later,
.


.
the old guy burps,
.
.
.
and the lady bartender looks at us and says

I smell ****..

F man - the whole bar rolled laughing.

Old Man took it in stride.

I love old country dive type bars!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning  Misfits.   Smells like a nursing home in here.  Thank God I'm not as old as GW or Walt.....I have only been retired for 11 years now.  I checked out a few months before my 60th b-day!  Never worked so fricken hard in my life since.





Hippie420 said:


> Pute, you've only been a free man for 11 years? 16 for me. Haven't worn a slave bracelet since, either. What do I care what time it is?





putembk said:


> I haven't worn a watch since the day I retired.   Probably don't remember how to tell time.....  Ha ha, I concede Hippie you beat me to the finish line.



I retired professionally at age 62, but have managed to stay busy for the 15 years since with my hobbies and haven't worn a watch since then either.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2021)

anyone heard from Burnie?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2021)

45F @ 75RH, rain with 11 mph winds and predicted to reach 49F.

Getting crazier, with the inmates in charge of the asylum.  A homeowner went out to confront two men attempting to steal his car and they shot at him as they ran away.  Missed him and hit his 65 year old neighbor woman in her foot while peacefully sitting at home.

The police were called to an close in S.E apartment complex where multiple gunshots were heard and the arrested a guy that was spraying the walls and ceiling of his apartment with an .223 AR 15 with drum magazine.  Multiple adjacent apartments hit, but thankfully no people or pets.

An then of course another ho hum 3:30AM shooting downtown, with a man shot in the back and taken to the hospital, but no further information.

Starting to look a lot like the old west here in Portland, with automatics instead of six guns and carbines. Time for our mayor to issue another stern reprimand denouncing the lawless actions.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 11, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 11, 2021)

If'n I don't see some sunshine and get to drink a beer soon, all bets are off.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 12, 2021)

52F @ 81% RH, rain with 17 mph wind and predicted to reach 57F. 

Good thang I kept my foul weather gear and it's still good. It gets a little damp inside during a long brisk walk, but drier than even my long raincoat that leaves me wet from about mid shin down and higher up in a buffeting wind.

A dark nasty beer sounds like a good idea Hippie.  Still the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 12, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2021)

texted Boo the other day to make sure he was alive and kicking..

gonna call Muggles today


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Muggles is fine. He's moved to New York City and is trying to become a Rockette.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning, say hi to muggles for me.   Wish he would come on here but I think he has found a home at woodies place.

What is going on here today?  I go to bed and Hopper has been busy taking out the trash.  It's not even garbage day but exception can be made.  Whoever you are don't try coming back you are on our radar.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Some of the old guard causing shit?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

No bro just some Moron that likes to troll.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

They made the List


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 12, 2021)

Better watch it little doggie, hopper has you on his radar too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey guys a brother of mine just joined. His name is 777YANKEE68.
He was one of my best Sargent Of Arms in the Junkyard Dawgs MC untill he retired. He is a great guy and loyal brother. Im sure he will post when he looks around. Just dont piss him off or ill give him your address.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 12, 2021)

Give him mine. When he sees how ugly i am he will run for the hills. Lol


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome 777YANKEE68, any friend of Hopper is a friend of mine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Better watch it little doggie, hopper has you on his radar too.


Sure thing Pup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

WELCOME 777YANKEE68



​


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

He is a little busy but he will be around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He is a little busy but he will be around.


Tell him if his leg gets a lil wet it is only me, But honestly any friend of yours is a friend of ours


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

How we still see our selves                       How others see us


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 13, 2021)

I see dead people.


Looks like our handlers are going to open the state back up on Friday. Yeah, I'll believe that shit when I see it. If the bar is open, I'm gonna get a snoot full and play the lottery again. Figure I'm gonna spend the money like this guy:


----------



## mean4green (Jan 13, 2021)

While you old dawgs sleep,

I am wide awake, getting my 12ga Little Friend ready - to take a 4am walk in the woods in pursuit of Wiley E Coyote.  They have been tormenting my friends chickens & turkeys.

Time to shoot some donuts...

Sleep well ya old farts..


----------



## mean4green (Jan 13, 2021)

Tip of the day.

If you get Tubi app (Free Movies & Concerts) on your cable TV check out the Rolling Stones Licks Tour from 2003. This concert is their return to England after world tour and they play on the same day as their first concert there - 40yrs ago to the day.

Damm, they get better & better with age. Solid Stoneage & Jagger Swagger for 2hrs.

later
the Early Morning Stoned Pimp


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2021)

yo pimp daddy m4g , save them birds is a good thing

lets have some hot coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Love that pink top,,,finger licking  good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Love that pink top,,,finger licking  good.


I love the way the designer did the jib of the cut on that top myself, makes the viewers eyes focus right on the sweet spots. Then the hot pink color makes me very morning horny.


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2021)

morning folks, just another day.


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Sure thing Pup


better watch it puppy will get that a$$.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

giggy said:


> better watch it puppy will get that a$$.


Oh I see you are still here, good to hear you
Don't want anyone jelly


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 13, 2021)

A gracious good morning, old farts. Still no sunshine. Still no beer. Damn.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice to see you showing your face around here. Now start walking backwards again. lol


RosterTheCog said:


> Sure thing Pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> texted Boo the other day to make sure he was alive and kicking..gonna call Muggles today



Boo is busy with a commercial rental that was vacated in a mess in the middle of the night. 



WeedHopper said:


> No bro just some Moron that likes to troll.



I had one or more people with the same IP showing up various places stalking me and in trying to track them my attorney hooked me up with a computer forensics guy who told me that you can buy programs that allow you to select where it will be posted from.  I had two different names at one IP address and another with the same IP that showed up in Kansas.



WeedHopper said:


> Hey guys a brother of mine just joined. His name is 777YANKEE68.He was one of my best Sargent Of Arms in the Junkyard Dawgs MC untill he retired. He is a great guy and loyal brother. Im sure he will post when he looks around. Just dont piss him off or ill give him your address.



Thanks for the warning and welcome brother!  Forewarned is fore skinned, as my old boss used to say.

46F @ 74% RH, cloudy, and predicted to soar to 52F.

Progress with a no shots fired day, but arsonist started fire in apartment building, making 22 more people homeless.

Ma Nature pissed with much rain, landslides and flash flooding following fire damage closing the main east west Oregon I-84 freeway .

Dry and cozy here in the lair, where I finished reading the book on Raven studies while listening to the sirens, until I had to go let my new tenant in after he locked himself out.

He noticed a “welcome” pastry and card package on his front porch from the tenant in the other side of the duplex, when he went out to pick it up in his jammies, and the wind blew the door shut.  

Fortunately, I live only about eleven blocks away and he was out of the rain on his front porch, but it was still wet, and gusty out, with limbs down and later a major power outage from about 10:00 PM to 3:00 AM.


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

sup jokers? hope it's all good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Doing great Giggy. That little dose of sunshine was just what I needed. I'm hoping an opened bar and some cold beer tomorrow will make the world lovely once again.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 14, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning folks, just another day.



Diggin retirement (week 5)

Sat on front porch this morn, mid January mild temps no wind, (Thanks Ma Nature)

comfortable with coffee, enjoying W&B as a slow steady snow falls.

Watchin a few cars go buy with peeps on their way to Work..

What a way to start da daze...


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

Morning gang.  One more plant to harvest today.  Smells good in my basement.  At least to me....Mrs Pute says it smells like dirty feet???  That isn't what I was hoping for.

I will join you for that beer Hippie.  Haven't bellied up to the bar in some time now.

Glad you are enjoying retirement MG.  I know I am.  Seems normal now....I could never join the rat race again.

Better start thinking about what needs doing today.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yo pimp daddy m4g , save them birds is a good thing



It was a short night:
We called with screaming rabbit for 15 minutes and at the 25 minute mark a big male's eyes came into view - flanking us headed downwind to get a sniff.

My buddy dispatched him at 80 yards via .223 scoped rifle w kill light attachment.
***********
After that, we knew we would have no other chances that night.

Yotes are much smarter than fox.
Fox hunters often take multiples from same spot.
Fox run straight in at target.
Yotes will always try to circle around its prey, to get a whiff.
It can smell a stinking human real easy.

I can't see out of scopes at night. Don't know why I have a Leupold scope rated high for light gathering, its just my eyes can't see through scope at night. 
My eye doctor had no straight answer . 

So, for night hunting yotes,  I use a 12ga shotgun with #4 buckshot 
- range for clean kill  - 30-35 yards.

It's a fantastic chess game trying to lure a yote that close.
Sometimes it comes down to low volume mouse squeaks.

What a F'n rush... whether I score or not.

Sure beats chasin vain women in bars..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

We( some of the gang here)knows a guy that kills dozens of those Yotes a yr. He sales the pelts.


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

i got 5 to 7 more years yet, i'll be 60 in march.


mean4green said:


> Diggin retirement (week 5)
> 
> Sat on front porch this morn, mid January mild temps no wind, (Thanks Ma Nature)
> 
> ...


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

yes he does.


WeedHopper said:


> We( some of the gang here)knows a guy that kills dozens of those Yotes a yr. He sales the pelts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> yes he does.



I think we used to be neighbors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We( some of the gang here)knows a guy that kills dozens of those Yotes a yr. He sales the pelts.


Vain women in bars? why has he not been arrested yet lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Vain women in bars? why has he not been arrested yet lol


They had it coming.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I think we used to be neighbors


Only if you lived in Colorado.


----------



## burnie (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We( some of the gang here)knows a guy that kills dozens of those Yotes a yr. He sales the pelts.



In the five years I've been hunting them, I only dispatched 3. two at night w shotgun,1 day rifle.
I hunt forests and field edges - in the woods is much more challenging than field.

I don't process them - I know a guy who does so I take him the whole.

Some folks understandably (ranchers,farmers) want to kill every yote they see and consider them
 vermin.

 I admire the critter because it is so freakin smart and can survive in any environment - including big cites.
I really don't want to shoot them, I just love the hunt. Most times I get busted (wind change) or red light shadow.  Carrying them out is fun --- they stink to high heaven - esp the males.

If the nuke bombs drop - I think cockroaches & coyotes will survive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Diggin retirement (week 5) Sat on front porch this morn, mid January mild temps no wind, (Thanks Ma Nature)comfortable with coffee, enjoying W&B as a slow steady snow falls.  Watchin a few cars go buy with peeps on their way to Work..  What a way to start da daze...



Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort.......................



putembk said:


> Smells good in my basement.  At least to me....Mrs Pute says it smells like dirty feet???  That isn't what I was hoping for.



I thought someone left a full toilet bowl standing and aging at one grow I visited with Chloe and Gorilla Glue.



giggy said:


> i got 5 to 7 more years yet, i'll be 60 in march.



Trust me when I say it will go faster than the last 7 years brother.........

Seven shootings last night, which the police attribute to rising gang violence.  Not sure which gangs are battling, but one of the gunfire incidents involved full automatic fire.  Isn't that handy along with patriots, leftists, anarchists, and thugs also ripping and tearing?  Back to the roaring 20's.  

45F @ 88% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 52F.

Alas one of my friends who recently lost his job, with a wife too sick to work at her job, just lost his male dog to cancer and his female has cancer with a prognosis of a few weeks to live.  Maybe it's the god's way of telling him he should become a country western song writer.

Another friend from southern OR dropped by for a **** chat over tea and crumpets, and left a nice bragging size THCA rock, as well as some tasty whipped Tangerine live extract concentrate behind for my joy and amazement.  I put the rock away to impress my friends and associates with and started my morning off on an upbeat note by sampling the concentrate.

Had a beer and a martini with one of my attorneys to celebrate the ostensible closure of my legal proceeding that began in 2016, at one of McMenamin's pubs, replete with an open air covered balcony using infrared radiant heat to keep it toasty.  Good to find such a place exists for small open air social gatherings while distancing during inclement weather


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2021)

Graywolf , congratulations on closing your court case..... those cyber thieves have some bad juju coming their way

migraine day yesterday , second bad one this year , not off to a good start , nothing got done , 70 mph winds yesterday and today , blew an 8 foot section of my fence down which I’ll repair today , if the fecking winds ever die down....

then is back down in the sewers 

anyone ever use PEX plumbing parts?....I like the looks of it , flexible , no 45 or 90 degree parts with cleaner , primer , and glue

looks like I may have to buy some special tools and parts for assembly

OFF to the Salt Mines!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Graywolf , congratulations on closing your court case..... those cyber thieves have some bad juju coming their way
> have used the sharkbites but not the PEX I do not see any problem with non potable water plumbing
> I would not use it for drinking plumb for my family.



Found this  looks like a good crimper is needed


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

Morning all.   

@ Big...hope your migraine subsides.....have some more coffee ....

Making kief today. Seems like I am always running short on something.  Amazing how there is always something to do.  Keeps me young!

Just remembered it's Fried day!  Another weekend is here.  I will watch football.  Better than watching the (bad) news.  I am not watching at all....I may be the last one to know but I will be happier for it!!!

Another wind event today....can't remember it ever being this windy for so many days....makes things miserable.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Morning. Dull, gray, and still on forced lockdown. Anybody know if my governor will be driving by a grassy knoll? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Another friend from southern OR dropped by for a **** chat over tea and crumpets, and left a nice *bragging size THCA rock, *as well as some tasty whipped Tangerine live extract concentrate behind for my joy and amazement.  I put the rock away to impress my friends and associates with and started my morning off on an upbeat note by sampling the concentrate.


First off - I'm sorry that you live in a warzone. Bastards - they are turning your area into another Chicago.

I must admit - I feel like a babe in the woods - I never heard of a
*bragging size THCA rock, *so I had to google it*.*

Shazamm - you got THC Crack!!! I never knew of such a thing.

Smokeable or additive to coffee or tea.

I never did ediibles, I like to smoke. '
I did a few hits of crack many moons  ago - with a woman of ill repute I hooked up with.
I was instantly retardo and ready to empty ATM machines to chase that first hit. Thankfully I came to my senses and never took another hit of that crap again. Now I understand why a crackhead can shoot someone for $10.

p.s. - I banged the living shit out of that crack ho and woke up in my own bed - alone.. SUCCESS..
**********************
I'd be afraid of blowing up my heart or brain stem by smoking THCA rock - it must be a whack-a-mole hit like crack.
***********************
Kief
A few years I ago I was at our camp in upstate NY (a.k.a.Camp Nutty) sittin at the table with my partners in crime/fishing buddies Chris & Randy. We was enjoying W&B and Bloody Marys.
Chris pulls out a little container, opens it up, and asks if I wanted a hit of it.
I replied - Hell No - I don't do heroin.
They laughed and called me a moron - explained it was Kief - and how it was collected.
o.k. - I'll try a hit.
Chris loaded a bowl with bud and sprinkled a generous amount of kief over it.
He handed me the bowl - and said - hold onto your boots Cowboy.....
I took hit....
I swear - I levitated out of the chair about 6 inches. I experienced zero gravity!!!
I can't imagine smoking that while driving or doing anything that requires thought & control.
Best place would be strapped to a recliner chair.
Since then, I was offered a hit a time or two, and I accepted.
But I don't seek it out for regular habit.

I learned something new today TOG.

p.s. if PoPo ever found THCA rock on you, my bet is you will slammed on car hood like a crackhead.

Never leave home with it.

later
.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> Making kief today. Seems like I am always running short on something.  Amazing how there is always something to do.  Keeps me young!



*** - I was replying to TOG, talking about kief, and your making it today!!!!  LMFAO

Do have a contingent of small young Asian girls to gently brush the kief from the buds?

If so - do they walk on your back afterwards.?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

mean4green said:


> *** - I was replying to TOG, talking about kief, and your making it today!!!!  LMFAO
> 
> Do have a contingent of small young Asian girls to gently brush the kief from the buds?
> 
> If so - do they walk on your back afterwards.?


They walk on something I am sure of it...............................................Ouch the pain dont ya love it.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

Now I am in big trouble....Mrs Pute reads these posts...no girls just dry ice and a silk screen!  Honest honey.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Pute likes Midget Sex.







She is kinda cute.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

Stop

I'm afraid PoPo is going to knock on my door and arrest me forviewing child porn!!


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute likes Midget Sex.
> 
> View attachment 268018
> 
> ...


Yer gettin' close, Bro. You know I love my North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn! Only way I can get off anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

I know brother i was trying to help you out before you give Pute a reach around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Just like a big top
You put her ontop and spin

We are Pigs I admit it.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yer gettin' close, Bro. You know I love my North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn! Only way I can get off anymore.



Have you ever considered suspending her from a ceiling fan blade and let her run the spin cycle on you?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 16, 2021)

Morning folks hope everybody has a good weekend.


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2021)

morning misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute likes Midget Sex.
> 
> View attachment 268018
> 
> ...


She gets cuter and cuter every time I read this


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Morning....you guys are sick.....always picking on little people.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 16, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Graywolf , congratulations on closing your court case..... those cyber thieves have some bad juju coming their way



I hoping so!  They certainly expose themselves to a lot of people who end up seriously disliking them, so the odds improve with the more brothers and sisters they (fornicate) over.



mean4green said:


> First off - I'm sorry that you live in a warzone. Bastards - they are turning your area into another Chicago.  I must admit - I feel like a babe in the woods - I never heard of a *bragging size THCA rock, *so I had to google it*.   *I'd be afraid of blowing up my heart or brain stem by smoking THCA rock - it must be a whack-a-mole hit like crack.



It is actually flat in effect without the entourage of other cannabinoids and terpenes.  It mostly just messes with my short term memory, without the visit to the promised land.



Hippie420 said:


> Yer gettin' close, Bro. You know I love my North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn! Only way I can get off anymore.



When that got old, I moved on to the exotica.






43F @ 86% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F.

Hee, hee, hee, hee, no local riots, shootings, or arsons last night.  A step in the right direction.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 16, 2021)

Hippie, be careful shopping for exotica!  There are some disingenuous tricksters out there with secondary intentions that its just not safe to turn your back on!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning....you guys are sick.....always picking on little people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey now One of my best friends use to be Short


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey now One of my best friends use to be Short


I would rather be short than as ugly as that mother focker!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

OK I just did a search for sexy midget and did not know the safe search was off
Holy Moly cannoli


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Last time this guy got laid...the girl died and she willed it to him.  Poor girl.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2021)

coffee shop girls got caught out in the rain



.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

Based on last 2 pics,

I prefer halogen headlights -vs- LED..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 17, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey now One of my best friends use to be Short





putembk said:


> I would rather be short than as ugly as that mother focker!!!



Hee, hee, hee, at 5'8" I am short and I probably shouldn't be sharing this, but one of the first secrets that my 5' 6" 150 pound Roku Dan sensei shared with me, is that everyone is short with their knees folded backward.



mean4green said:


> Based on last 2 pics,I prefer halogen headlights -vs- LED..



Certainly more attractive packaging!

Good lawrd, it is so nice to get more appealing with age.  Within the last month I've had two young women, double gorgeous and in their mid 20's befriend me on Facebook and led the conversation to their loneliness and the "S" word.   Women that gorgeous were never interested in me when I was also in my mid 20's, so it must be my macho manliness appealing to their great grandfather complex.  

Also a new friend doing his level best to turn me onto some money free for the taking from the government, and one in India sending pictures of the starving children in their orphanage, but they make me suspicious.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

morning, i like the rain all of a sudden.


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

Morning. Start of another day.  Now figure out what to go with it...  Working in the grow this morning is a must.  Thinking football will round out the day.  Would love to see Cleveland take out the Chiefs.  I should ant KC as I grew up in the area but I want to see a changing of the guard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Im hoping Baker kicks that ass,,,but Mahomes is a badass QB.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 268108
> 
> 
> Damm WH - you just made my heart explode.
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

Shart


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Nasty fker.,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Thanks guys for understanding the politics restrictions .... Depressing to see what is going on but this is a friendly place.  You can demonstrate in the streets but please leave it there.





RosterTheCog said:


> Shart
> View attachment 268111


Naw, she just sat on a Payday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

That Titanic one is great!!
****************************
MayDay is my next PayDay


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 268121


The farmer prays for rain on the same day the traveler prays for good weather.

42F @ 87% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 50F.

A quiet day working on my thermodynamics article and spending quality time at the dog park with Miss Layla.  I finished the article and Miss Layla found a kindred spirit to chase balls with.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 18, 2021)

Morning everybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning everybody


Good Morning Pup,


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 18, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2021)

happy MLK day
celebrate , have some coffee















THE END.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Good morning to you fine folks. Y'all in the Southern states, and you'ins in Missouri.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning to you fine folks. Y'all in the Southern states, and you'ins in Missouri.


I was born in Missouri.....does that mean I'm included Hippie?

Crappy day out.  Starting to spit snow flakes.  I did get the dog out for a walk before the storm moves in.  Temps have been dropping and humidity is rising.....sure sign that something is coming. 

Another Holiday for many.  My  Daughter is off again.  Not Me, a person who has plants growing knows no days off.  Well, maybe sometimes but not today. Enjoy the day off for all who get it.  I am sure you earned it....I am trimming a plant.  Probably about 75% done with this one.   Tomorrow I will be at it again.  

I am really getting tires of being told not to go outside or to wear a mask.   Is this every gonna end.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Folks came from the bootheel. You still speak the language?
 Pillow = Piller in MO. Rest of the south = Pillah. Loved Kennett. My old dead Indian buddy was from Parma.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

You have no idea.   Every time I get around a person from there my accent comes right back.  People still go where are you from with that southern drawl.  I''m a hick from hicksville.  ha ha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2021)

Wat tha heck yall talken bout. Nuten rong wit hillbillies language.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Wat tha heck yall talken bout. Nuten rong wit hillbillies language.


What is funny, a lot of the music I listen to has the same drawl.  Lots of down home southern redneck hippie stuff that only a few appreciate.  So, after a long trim session listing to that I come walking upstairs and say something to Mrs Pute and she can't understand me....she laughs at the way I talk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2021)

howdy folks.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> What is funny, a lot of the music I listen to has the same drawl.  Lots of down home southern redneck hippie stuff that only a few appreciate.



Not sure if he fits the exact genre, but your description makes me think of Johnny Prine (RIP).

I was down in Missouri on bizz years ago

got off highway Farty Far and got lost - ended up in Rolla.
Decided to crash hotel for the night and got very F'd up at local waterhole.
Some folks were busting my balls, and the bartender would shout
Let my Damm Yankee friend alone.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

Rolla is about an  hour from where I was born.  Just on the other side of the Lake of the Ozarks.  Town I come from has a population of 2,000 today.  Biggest city in the area had a population of less than 30,000.....Defination of hicksville USA...


----------



## burnie (Jan 18, 2021)

Let me introduce ya` to Cairo , WV !!!  300 folks spread out in a 4 mile radius .  No police other than county and staties . But we do have our fair share of tweakers , meth and crackheads and thieves . Spent 38 years here on this hilltop and only have 3 folks I`d call friends here . Used to leave the house unlocked and leave.....no more ! Nearest town of any size (30k) is 50 minutes away . But love the country and backroads ! Be here till I croak ! And I`m a proud WV hillbilly.....not to be confused with the midwest hillbillies ! lol
peace


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2021)

my grampa was borned in Missouri , Henry county....small town of Deepwater and my great grampa farmed there after moving from Kentucky..I still have lots of kinfolk in Missouri...
I lived in Warsaw , Carthage , and Goodman

Lover please , please come back
Dont take the train going down the track
Please don’t leave , leave me in Missouri ...

This song is high on the popularity charts!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 18, 2021)

Never have to worry about vaccine shots with this diagnosis ...


*Overcoming Trypanophobia or the Fear of Needles 



or this way 

*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> Every time I get around a person from there my accent comes right back.  People still go where are you from with that southern drawl.  I''m a hick from hicksville.  ha ha!



Hee, hee, hee, my drill instructor in boot camp said, "Where did you get that accent private?", to which I replied, "Whut acceeeeeunt?"

After discharge I moved to Oregon and my little sister moved to Mississippi, where the folks are friendly and "hepful."  I have an Okie accent here on the west coast, and a west coast accent in Oklahoma.  When visiting my relatives in Louisiana I have a yankee accent, so there is no home anymore for expatriates.

37F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 52F here in Paradise City under siege by plague and miscreants.

I published my cannabis extraction thermodynamics article and got 426 hits the first day.

Today I'm taking a pickup load of treasures from my storage garage to the Habitat for Humanities recycle center. Building supplies too good to throw away but stuff I'm unlikely to need until shortly after I actually do give it away.

I also need to take a load paint/chemicals to Metro, a load of  scrap metal to recycle,  and another load of junk from here and the rentals to the dump.

Amazing what accumulates over time and how much space it starts to take up.......................  Hee, hee, hee, last time I started over was 1980, and cleaned house again in 2007 after the eye opening experience of clearing out a friends estate, so I have 40 years of accumulated treasures and about 13 years of accumulated crap.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 19, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! Well I'm a damn yankee. I went south to Fla from Chicago and stayed. The only thing I miss about Shitcago is the verity of foods...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I also need to take a load paint/chemicals to Metro, a load of scrap metal to recycle, and another load of junk from here and the rentals to the dump.


GW  Please ask what they are paying for an average sized car lead acid battery
I have about 20 sitting in the back corner of my shop.
I emailed a few places but they never get back  Thks


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 19, 2021)

Morning folks 2 for 2's day.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

Two toke Tuesday..... really, what if I want more???  Think about it.....what a light weight!!!


----------



## giggy (Jan 19, 2021)

_morning_


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 19, 2021)

giggy said:


> _morning_


You put as much effort in your posts as I did studying in my senior year of high school.


----------



## giggy (Jan 19, 2021)

atleast i'm thinking about you hippie, i know how you love these girls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

I feel so sorry for this young lady's back when she hits 40.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 19, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> GW  Please ask what they are paying for an average sized car lead acid battery
> I have about 20 sitting in the back corner of my shop.
> I emailed a few places but they never get back  Thks



I just bought a new battery for truck..
Advance Auto gave me $12 for core charge (old battery).
Scrapyards around here (PA) pay $8 to $10.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I just bought a new battery for truck..
> Advance Auto gave me $12 for core charge (old battery).
> Scrapyards around here (PA) pay $8 to $10.


Cool so it will be worth my time to scrap them, I mostly give them to the old guy in the beat up Truck that I give old motor cores to.
He gets a Big grim when I say hey Jesus I have some scrape for you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 20, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Well I'm a damn yankee. I went south to Fla from Chicago and stayed. The only thing I miss about Shitcago is the verity of foods...



I lasted through the summer and halfway through one winter in Joliet, Ill.  It was too cold for this Okie.



RosterTheCog said:


> GW  Please ask what they are paying for an average sized car lead acid battery
> I have about 20 sitting in the back corner of my shop.I emailed a few places but they never get back  Thks





mean4green said:


> I just bought a new battery for truck..  Advance Auto gave me $12 for core charge (old battery).
> Scrapyards around here (PA) pay $8 to $10.



I'll inquire locally, but looks like you have your generic answer.

33F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 48F.

Well, two pickup loads out of the storage garage.  One to the building recycle place and the other to the metal scrap yard.  Back again to day for another load of each, and then I need to address the paint and other chemicals that have accumulated, before settling down to sorting through the equipment and toys.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2021)

Dang cat!!

For the first time in ten years, Fuzzy snuck out of the house this morning when I went to get the paper in the dark.  Zoom!  She ran around the side of the Chateau.  This was a really bad thing, because there are a lotsa animobiles out in my jungle that would consider her to be edible.

She's got no claws, no fleas, and no fargin sense.

As luck would have it, the temperature is in the 50's, so I could not leave the door she "nosed" open stay that way.  So I went to the back and opened the rear screen door, hoping she would discover it and come back in (she has her own private door to and from the rear porch.)

After two cryptograms and a bag of volcano magic fumes, she came meowing up into my lap.  I got up and closed the screen door.

Jeez.


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

morning misfits, lets see if i can be a good boy today, i bet not. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'll inquire locally, but looks like you have your generic answer.


Thk U


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning gents. Thanks for the thought Giggy, but they've got too many appendages for my likes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

One for The Hippie Police


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Warm and windy today, I gotta make some time for a walk in the sun.  Been to cold to really get out.

@walt, flag your kitty came back.  I lost a cat go a coyote once which instantly turned all my cats to indoor cats.  I have coyotes out back every day.  I shoot them in the a s s with a pellet gun but the still come by just not as close.

I don't remember you ever being in trouble giggy.  As far as the rest f us......


Just sitting here staring out the window....guess I better do something.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2021)

On top of being clawless, she is pretty fargin old (12 years) to be going out among the raccoons, otters, foxies, gators, and wild hawgs <-- All of which have appeared on my property over the last 20 years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> On top of being clawless, she is pretty fargin old (12 years) to be going out among the raccoons, otters, foxies, gators, and wild hawgs <-- All of which have appeared on my property over the last 20 years.


Get a Live stock guardian dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Mean while at the deprogramming centers


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 20, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all...


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

hello brother drift. everybody have a good evening.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> One for The Hippie Police
> View attachment 268226


Yep. A few old friends or a young filly or two would be nice, too!


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> On top of being clawless, she is pretty fargin old (12 years) to be going out among the raccoons, otters, foxies, gators, and wild hawgs <-- All of which have appeared on my property over the last 20 years.



Is the cat fat?

I knew a guy - had a 13 yr old cat that weighed 24 lbs.. I called it Butterball - as in turkey.
Biggest couch potato feline I ever had the pleasure of petting.
Guy had to build a ramp so cat could get on couch - too fat to jump.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 21, 2021)

oh yeah - I forgot ,,,,

Good Morn - ya bunch of misfit micreants!!

up at midnite - days are backwards when you night hunt yotes.. Round two -vs- Wiley at chicken farm.
weather -nice - wind calm - good stand winds...feeling lucky 

waiting on intestines to make up their mind before I hit the road:

cause I don't need no stinkin sharts...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> @walt, flag your kitty came back.  I lost a cat go a coyote once which instantly turned all my cats to indoor cats.  I have coyotes out back every day.  I shoot them in the a s s with a pellet gun but the still come by just not as close.



We have only indoor cats for that reason.  Life expectancy of an outdoor cat in our area was two years before the coyotes moved in.  Our light poles are no longer peppered with missing cat signs, so I infer more people have started keeping their cats indoors as well.

Funny how nature cycles.  We used to have a lot of wild phesants in this area, but the possums moved in and wiped them out by eating their eggs.  Then the raccoons moved in and ate the possums, followed by the coyotes who eat the possums, racoons, cats, rats, et al.



RosterTheCog said:


> Get a Live stock guardian dog



You would think, but my last dog's mother chased a coyote into the surrounding forest to retrieve a hen it grabbed, only to be surrounded and killed by the rest of the pack.

42F 90% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.

More "unlawful assemblies" (riots with destruction) with one group cornering cops and stealing their bicycle.  They also cornered the reinforcements, but according to the news, yet more reinforcements and smoke grenades allowed the "police officers to escape".  Oh wow, sure glad they were able to escape without popping a cap is some thug's ass or worse yet, offending their sensibilities.

Except for one strange looking dude who would look at home holding up an anarchist sign, the remaining seven destructive rioters arrested are young pimply faced odd looking pukes about college age, reeking of organization.    

Another pickup and a Jeep load of scrap metal to recycle and one load accumulating for the dump.  Today looks like rain, so maybe I will take a hauling break and just concentrate on sorting and organization.  I figured I would be more stove up the second morning, but fortunately not much worse than usual.


----------



## giggy (Jan 21, 2021)

morning everybody. got up hurting this morn, i hurt every day but when it is in different places then your not ready for it.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning misfits a rainy day here today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


>



Darn Cool Capt Jack


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2021)

Awright!!  I gotta tell y'all my epitome of frugalome.  <-- Hey!  That actually says "frugal o' me"... Where was I?

Dang.  If I can get it out without any more interruptions, I would like to pass on something I am reasonably sure is a new toke method.

I took a teeny (that's Unca Walt teeny, not youse guys teeny) scrawny pea-sized bit of Big-gifted nummy, put it in the -- gifted by Big -- glass one shot thingy.  Only about 1/8 inch.

Geez.  I am so blasted.  This whole page turned into IT language because I hit some wrong key.

OK.  I'm back.  Sorta.  Well here is what I did:  Took the single toke that was there.  I went into my very best determined mind/breath control, ignoring <-- yeah, ignoring -- air hunger as I practiced the ancient art of SCUBA skip-breathing.

I drew _in_ air forty-one (41) times.  

So wozzat mean, ya say?  It means I took 41 mini-hits in 80 seconds.

I double-dawg dare ya to try it.  A teeny dot that most of you guys wouldn't even pick up off the floor wuz enough to totally fry yer Unca.

Just thoughta sumpin else:  When you first try skip-breathing, do not be discouraged if you cannot do more than ten "skips".  It takes practice.  But boy! Does it ever increase the kaboom.

My gift to Humanity.

Now go buy my novels, willya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Sounds like you deprived your brain of oxygen .............................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hola pincheys...

Hey Unca , if you are using a bic lighter , get rid of it and start lighting your tokes with some bees wax covered hemp string....no butane fumes to breath in...







moar plumbing today , more shiat to float


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 21, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Brother giggy hope your feeling better...


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice looking bathroom Big.  Looks like it was designed for Hobbits. Ha ha!

Hope you feel better giggy!  I actually feel pretty good today.  Usually takes me an hour or so to work out the kinks.

Will finish trimming today .....  at least this run.  

Walt, your technique was employed by many in the 60's.  I can't do that any more.  Lungs won't take it.  

Coyote out back....gotta go and remind it that this a no yote zone....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning guys. Walt if I had to smoke weed that I kept in my prison wallet, I'd probably toke like that too. Got so much stash, I don't even keep roaches.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Walt if I had to smoke weed that I kept in my prison wallet, I'd probably toke like that too. Got so much stash, I don't even keep roaches.


One of the advantages of growing your own....I waste more than most people smoke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> One of the advantages of growing your own....I waste more than most people smoke.


I have jars hidden away buried in the ground, just to lazy to go dig any up half of them I forgot and need to use a metal detector to find them


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. got up hurting this morn, i hurt every day but when it is in different places then your not ready for it.



Sending Ki and commiseration.  I've a few more sore spots and places that bleed this morning than usual as well! 



bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 268249



Wowza, so is that your working design?



putembk said:


> One of the advantages of growing your own....I waste more than most people smoke.



And it is remembering what it was like before that makes it ever so much more sweet!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have jars hidden away buried in the ground, just to lazy to go dig any up half of them I forgot and need to use a metal detector to find them



That's where I stash my gallons and gallons of silver, gold, and precious jewels.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That's where I stash my gallons and gallons of silver, gold, and precious jewels.


Knowing you , I bet you have tons of it LOL
Heck you probably devised a way to turn lead into gold  a  regular alchemy master.

I have the ISO 3 producing only 99% silver won't go over the threshold for Gold yet.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Knowing you , I bet you have tons of it LOL  Heck you probably devised a way to turn lead into gold  a  regular alchemy master.  I have the ISO 3 producing only 99% silver won't go over the threshold for Gold yet.



Still working on lead to gold and my secret formula for creating golf balls the size of diamonds has yet to take off, but I've got a uber rich Nigerian princess on the hook who is helping me with my investments, so I expect to turn my gallons of gold, silver, and precious jewels into billions of ultra choice developmental property there in Nigeria, as well as our own Florida Everglades, within weeks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't hold yer breath. I'm still waiting for the prick to send me that 250M he promised.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't hold yer breath. I'm still waiting for the prick to send me that 250M he promised.


REQUEST FOR ASSISTANCE-STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL

I am Dr. Bakare Tunde, the cousin of Nigerian Astronaut, Air Force Major Abacha Tunde. He was the first African in space when he made a secret flight to the Salyut 6 space station in 1979. He was on a later Soviet spaceflight, Soyuz T-16Z to the secret Soviet military space station Salyut 8T in 1989. He was stranded there in 1990 when the Soviet Union was dissolved. His other Soviet crew members returned to earth on the Soyuz T-16Z, but his place was taken up by return cargo. There have been occasional Progrez supply flights to keep him going since that time. He is in good humor, but wants to come home.

In the 20-years since he has been on the station, he has accumulated flight pay and interest amounting to almost $ 30,000,000 American Dollars. This is held in a trust at the Lagos National Savings and Trust Association. If we can obtain access to this money, we can place a down payment with the Russian Space Authorities for a Soyuz return flight to bring him back to Earth. I am told this will cost $ 3,000,000 American Dollars. In order to access the his trust fund we need your assistance.

Consequently, my colleagues and I are willing to transfer the total amount to your account or subsequent disbursement, since we as civil servants are prohibited by the Code of Conduct Bureau (Civil Service Laws) from opening and/ or operating foreign accounts in our names.

Needless to say, the trust reposed on you at this juncture is enormous. In return, we have agreed to offer you 20 percent of the transferred sum, while 10 percent shall be set aside for incidental expenses (internal and external) between the parties in the course of the transaction. You will be mandated to remit the balance 70 percent to other accounts in due course.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a good one


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

I have some beach front property in Arizona to go along with that Roster.....we will be rich.  Where to I sign and how much to we need to fork over to get stated......

DONE TRIMMING. Just in time for the weekend.....

Thinking I need a reward.  Just have to figure out what it is I want...any suggestions.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^now I know why dolphins and people get along so well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^now I know why dolphins and people get along so well.


yhep


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Another Fish tale ........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> Another Fish tale ........


The women always look like they enjoy it LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

When I worked fixing the Dolphin containment tanks at Sea\World Fl, I walk into the trainer and her favorite male dolphin locked in the heat of passion 
Boy was she embarrassed, of course I asked her out for drinks.
By the time it came to the 3rd date she was to fishy for me .


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Another Fish tale


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You would think, but my last dog's mother chased a coyote into the surrounding forest to retrieve a hen it grabbed, only to be surrounded and killed by the rest of the pack.



A friend of mine lost his pooch to a pack of yotes - in a most deceptive manner.
He told me he took dog outside to bathroom - pre-dawn - before he left for work.
Dog was milling around - sniffing a spot out. 

Buddy said he heard sounds at end of his long driveway - and so did his dog.
It was the sound of a wimpering dog, then a few quick barks and more wimpers,
his dog bolted down the driveway - would not respond to master's command to stop - 
and ran across the country road into the pasture where the other dog was.

Within seconds - he heard his dog screaming and the sounds of the yote pack tearing into it.
He ran into the house, grabbed a gun and flashlight - and proceeded across the road
to find several coyotes bolting from the bloody scene of the crime.

His dog Boom was ripped into a bloody pulp - dead.

Yotes are smarter than your average dog.

************************************************
One of my errands today is trip to the local hardware store to pick up a kitchen faucet aerator and a couple alligator clips.

I mostly smoke herb from a glass bullet pipe. A couple tokes is all it takes.
But, yesterday I got my mechanically refurbished fishing trip truck out of the shop. 

Four new Hankook skins and a bunch of parts, shocks and new fluids all around – the truck feels like new again. So I took it for a “2 Joint Ride” around the Pocono hilltops.

Well, I was blasted & distracted while finishing off torpedo #2, and my big club fingers lost grasp of the roach as I sucked in that last hit..

Bamm – I felt a burning sensation in the back of my throat -coughed like a mofo – saw the Milky Way Galaxy – and found a wet blob (formerly roach) – stuck on the inside of my windshield.

I think I have a 2nd degree burn in the back of my throat – I hate when that happens..

So – I will pick up a couple of poor-man’s roach clips – which will prevent any more burns – and will be a very improbable target for an overzealous PoPo to claim as a piece of paraphernalia.

Then I will smoke another Joint..


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> When I worked fixing the Dolphin containment tanks at Sea\World Fl, I walk into the trainer and her favorite male dolphin locked in the heat of passion
> Boy was she embarrassed, of course I asked her out for drinks.
> By the time it came to the 3rd date she was to fishy for me .



hahaha --- as I read that I thought -Man -I bet it smells like fish!!!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


>




is that Flipper the Tripper???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 22, 2021)

putembk said:


>


New insight as to where the word bust originated.......................



RosterTheCog said:


> When I worked fixing the Dolphin containment tanks at Sea\World Fl, I walk into the trainer and her favorite male dolphin locked in the heat of passionBoy was she embarrassed, of course I asked her out for drinks. By the time it came to the 3rd date she was to fishy for me .



Read Center of the Cyclone for some insight into Dolphin training.

42F @ 75% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F.

Yesterday was a day of puttering and naps to rest up from the previous two days and because it was predicted to rain, but didn’t. 

Back to the storage garage again today!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Nice looking bathroom Big.  Looks like it was designed for Hobbits. Ha ha!
> 
> Hope you feel better giggy!  I actually feel pretty good today.  Usually takes me an hour or so to work out the kinks.
> 
> ...



Dang.  I thought I invented sumpin.  But, as always, I am the newbie.

Regarding oxygen deprivation -- If you use true discipline, you maintain a steady oxygen level.  Each "skip" brings in new oxygen.  The difficulty (and if you try this, you'll see it right away) is that since the doctor smacked you on the hiney, you have _always_ breathed in a very different manner.

It is truly difficult to do for one and a half minutes... 

What made me think of this (now ancient) technique is the thing I do with the volcano bag.  I take a hit from the bag, and put it back in.  Then I breathe normally until I want to take another hit/return.

It makes every last bit of the nummy goodness to be used -- and not any of it at all out blowing in the wind.  

So what I have _re_-discovered is pretty much an analog of the bag routine.  No Minimum smoke wasted.

The difference is that the skip-breathing thingy is difficult, and a good deal harsher than the volcano.  The higher level of wee-waw is notable. 

Back to the volcano:  Cool, often minty, never harsh.  Won-der-ful.  And it -- like the single-shot thingy -- is very stingy with weed. <-- To me, this is critical.

With the skip-breathing, each one-fourth exhale will show visible smoke.  So my record now is 44


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have jars hidden away buried in the ground, just to lazy to go dig any up half of them I forgot and need to use a metal detector to find them


YOU GUYS ARE KILLIN' ME!!!  

I have a paper napkin in a dish where I load up.  I SAVE AND USE ANY DUST!!

And if I drop a tiny flake on the floor, I get down with a tweezer to pick it up.

If you don't even save the roaches... GAAAHHH.  First off, that means you were just letting some weed burn for nuffin' as you Bogarted.  Never happen at the Chateau.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

@mean4green:  I have done that inhale the last ember trick several times.  After about the third time I had to spit black, I learned to be realllly careful towards the end.  Doesn't mean I won't ever get nailed again, but at least it ain't every time...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sending Ki and commiseration.  I've a few more sore spots and places that bleed this morning than usual as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza, so is that your working design?





no Sir , I just like the colors and theme...

the floor will be peel and stick tile , obsidian black

black soaking tub

elongated toilet with a wooden seat

simple sink

walls and decor will be a sailboat theme , anchors , shackles , halyards , compass , pilot  wheel  , seashells

colors will be seafoam green and deep blue ocean blue


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 22, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

Morning.  Happy fried day!  Speaking of fried I will make hash today.

Another busy day....I just my but but it always seems I am a day behind.  I always thought retirement would be spend time in the rocking chair.  I don't even own a rocking chair.   Spring is just around the corner which will bring more daily chores.  Every summer I tell myself I am gonna shut down my indoor grow.....I  have to ask myself why I don't......

Big, the bathroom is gonna be nice...like being in the Caribbean.....nice winter project.

Critters out back are pissed that I haven't filled their feeders....maybe they should chip in on the cost of seeds...


Another storm moving in this weekend...we need the snow so no complaints.

Mrs Pute just turned the news on.....I'm going downstairs.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And if I drop a tiny flake on the floor, I get down with a tweezer to pick it up.



butt butt butt

dat is TWEAKER Behavior!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

mean4green said:


> butt butt butt
> 
> dat is TWEAKER Behavior!!!


Ya gotta do whut ya gotta do to survive.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya gotta do whut ya gotta do to survive.


I hated that shag carpet I had in my room, nothing dropped ever came back
Walt Might be time to upgrade to pergo floor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Walt, you'd have cried if'n you'd seen me toss a couple of 5 foot plants that had been hangin' in my garage for a year on the burn pile.

Roster, in my younger days at the old ranch, I had brown shag carpet. Somehow, 7 hits of purple micro dot wound up on the floor. I took a pair of the OH's panty hose, skinned one piece over the center section of a filter queen vacuum, and swept the area I figured they were. Once I pulled the wand apart, I found cat, dog, and people hair on the nylon fabric, and seven micro hits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, you'd have cried if'n you'd seen me toss a couple of 5 foot plants that had been hangin' in my garage for a year on the burn pile.
> 
> Roster, in my younger days at the old ranch, I had brown shag carpet. Somehow, 7 hits of purple micro dot wound up on the floor. I took a pair of the OH's panty hose, skinned one piece over the center section of a filter queen vacuum, and swept the area I figured they were. Once I pulled the wand apart, I found cat, dog, and people hair on the nylon fabric, and seven micro hits.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

Walt, if you saw how much goes in the trash you would be licking my trash can.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Somehow, 7 hits of purple micro dot wound up on the floor.



Back in the early 80's (last time I dabbled with acid, or purple dot mescaline,

our group of misfits would throw a New Year Eve Party each year,
at 11:45 pm  - everyone would drop hits.

by 12:15 am - all the females would be involved in hair-ripping ballistic catfights.

I would sit in corner and laugh till dawn..

Da Good Ole Brain-Frying Daze !!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, you'd have cried if'n you'd seen me toss a couple of 5 foot plants that had been hangin' in my garage for a year on the burn pile.



Fargin sacrilege!!  EEK.  EEK.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLIN' ME!!!  I have a paper napkin in a dish where I load up.  I SAVE AND USE ANY DUST!!And if I drop a tiny flake on the floor, I get down with a tweezer to pick it up.  If you don't even save the roaches... GAAAHHH.  First off, that means you were just letting some weed burn for nuffin' as you Bogarted.  Never happen at the Chateau.



When it was hard to get and $400 oz up, I did too.  Growing a surplus and giving it away changed all that. Following my change in perspective, I remember extracting some material a friend with cancer brought, in his presence and watching him five for the floor to pickup a bit of leaf material about the size of a kitchen match head like it was gold.



bigsur51 said:


> no Sir , I just like the colors and theme...the floor will be peel and stick tile , obsidian black black soaking tub elongated toilet with a wooden seat simple sink walls and decor will be a sailboat theme , anchors , shackles , halyards , compass , pilot  wheel  , seashells colors will be seafoam green and deep blue ocean blue



Kool!  Ah wate with bait on mah breath to marvel at the finished creation!



Hippie420 said:


> In my younger years at the old ranch, I had brown shag carpet. Somehow, 7 hits of purple micro dot wound up on the floor. I took a pair of the OH's panty hose, skinned one piece over the center section of a filter queen vacuum, and swept the area I figured they were. Once I pulled the wand apart, I found cat, dog, and people hair on the nylon fabric, and seven micro hits.



A success story!  I was at a bustling party when two police cars pulled to the curb outside and everyone scattered out the back.  The host quickly hid his windowpane and weed, and was astonished when a few moments later both police cars dashed off together with their lights flashing and no siren.  No idea why they stopped in the first place, but the punch line is that he never was able to remember or figure out where he stashed his dope. 

31F @ 81% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 46F.

More sorting at the storage garage and adjustments to the 18ft wooden door track.  I next need to increase the tension on the lift springs, because it almost gives me a double hernia opening it these days.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

O deary dear...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Walt, if you saw how much goes in the trash you would be licking my trash can.


@putembk  When you make your Hash are you using buds or all the sugar trim?


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> @putembk  When you make your Hash are you using buds or all the sugar trim?


Buds are for smoking...trim is for hash/kief.  For me, hash is made from Indica, kief is made from sativa.  No reason for this, just what I do.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2021)

I always keep a few of the big buds, but everything else goes in the hash-o-matic. If you turn it all into hash, you don't have to screw around with the trimming and curing. It's not that I'm lazy (I am). I just like hash better. You can put a lifetime supply of hash in a sandwich sized Tupperware dish and it'll fit in the already crowded freezer while taking up very little space.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Send me some Hippie,,i got plenty room in my freezer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Been a great morning so far. Got a kiss from my daughter, a kiss from my wife, and regrettably, a kiss from Neptune.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Been a great morning so far. Got a kiss from my daughter, a kiss from my wife, and regrettably, a kiss from Neptune.


I hope Neptune is a dog


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

It beats Uranus.  

Hadda do it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Neptune's kiss is when you drop a log in the punch bowl and the water splashes back up into Uranus.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I always keep a few of the big buds, but everything else goes in the hash-o-matic. If you turn it all into hash, you don't have to screw around with the trimming and curing. It's not that I'm lazy (I am). I just like hash better. You can put a lifetime supply of hash in a sandwich sized Tupperware dish and it'll fit in the already crowded freezer while taking up very little space.




that is kinda what we do...only we turn all our flowers into QWET and or BHO oil/oleoresin ...we use Greywolfs QWET recipe for the oleoresin

it stores easy and we dab right out of the custard dish


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2021)

another one in the books

 making pro-gress as opposed to pra-gress 

one half almost ready






2nd half , check out how many layers








and the OG floor


----------



## mean4green (Jan 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I always keep a few of the big buds, but everything else goes in the hash-o-matic. If you turn it all into hash, you don't have to screw around with the trimming and curing. It's not that I'm lazy (I am). I just like hash better. You can put a lifetime supply of hash in a sandwich sized Tupperware dish and it'll fit in the already crowded freezer while taking up very little space.



I dislike hash -very much.

To me = Hash = Unpleasant Experience

It's me - 
when I smoked hash - 
I would never know I had a big enough hit -
until it was too late..

Cough Bang Boom - 
Cartoon eyes popping out of my head
Cough Cough
Gag

Me No Likey...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I always keep a few of the big buds, but everything else goes in the hash-o-matic. If you turn it all into hash, you don't have to screw around with the trimming and curing. It's not that I'm lazy (I am). I just like hash better. You can put a lifetime supply of hash in a sandwich sized Tupperware dish and it'll fit in the already crowded freezer while taking up very little space.



Exactly how I store my concentrates and when you're old, a lifetime supply takes up even less space. 



Hippie420 said:


> Been a great morning so far. Got a kiss from my daughter, a kiss from my wife, and regrettably, a kiss from Neptune.



Good man!  Look at it from Neptune's perspective and consider that you started his morning on an upbeat note.



bigsur51 said:


> that is kinda what we do...only we turn all our flowers into QWET and or BHO oil/oleoresin ...we use Greywolfs QWET recipe for the oleoresin it stores easy and we dab right out of the custard dish



Hee, hee, hee, Graywolf's freezer stash has tripped the MRP reorder point, so I'm preparing to make some QWET runs and test out an EtOH Pro vacuum still loaned to me by Extract Craft for the purpose. 

I'll be extracting a gallon and a half of cured untrimmed C-99/NH buds I spouted and grew this year, plus about two and a half gallons of cured manicured Managoey buds about four years old.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mean, that's a perfect description of me trying to smoke a bong.

Morning fellas.


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)

morning folks. flower and hash i like. got a hold of some rso that kick me hard, lost a day to that. never knew thc could mess you up like that.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 24, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. I don't smoke much anymore. But I vape the heck out my flowers and keep several cart's handy for when I'm feeling lazy. Smoking make it hard for me to breath. Even though I gave up cigarettes better than 25 years ago I'm still paying for all the years of cowboy killers(Marlboro's)...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 24, 2021)

Evening stoners. Hope everybody had a good weekend. Started raining here about 4:00. Tomorrow low 70's high winds and rain tomorrow night. Supposed to be freezing by next friday. Screwy weather.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Got up to a sweltering 28F here with a little wind and white stuff. Wanna trade?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice winter morning - a day before some snow arrives.

Sitting on the porch at 3am (28 deg) - makes me cool.  (Early morning stone-a-tion).

It's Monday - got errands to run - down the valley - in the city.

Have to go to County Courthouse - for official bizznezz,

Dealing with bureaucrats.......


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning misfits lets get this monday started.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all. I don't smoke much anymore. But I vape the heck out my flowers and keep several cart's handy for when I'm feeling lazy. Smoking make it hard for me to breath. Even though I gave up cigarettes better than 25 years ago I'm still paying for all the years of cowboy killers(Marlboro's)...



Yeah, commiseration!  I'm a former tobacco smoker who had to give up smoking cannabis several years ago too.  My lungs are just not up to smoking it anymore and barely up to dabbing.  

36F @ 90% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 44F.

Back to organizing my storage garage this morning and picking up the EtOH for an extraction.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning misfits lets get this monday started.



NO!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 25, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that is kinda what we do...only we turn all our flowers into QWET and or BHO oil/oleoresin ...we use Greywolfs QWET recipe for the oleoresin
> 
> it stores easy and we dab right out of the custard dish


Awright... After reading the dozen or so posts above this one, I think we should have a "_Totally Green With Envy_" smilie. 

It is sorta enjoyable (from a certain POV) to read how you guys casually take a fargin GALLON**** of buds to do something, while there is a huge bin/drum whatever of mahogany or something stored from previous years.  Then there's the "always keep a few big buds" and "lifetime supply of hash", followed with my bro's casual, off-the-cuff "QWET and or BHO oil/oleoresin" transformation.  Whatever QWET and BHO <-- Prez? is.

(*sigh*)

It is a lot like the gardener watching the Dukes and Duchesses having a lawn tea-party and overhearing them casually talk of riches beyond the gardener's furthest imagination.

***GALLON:* a measure approximately representing more than 10 times all the buds Unca Walt has seen in 80 years.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I guess I' m old fashioned,  I still smoke mostly flowers.  Never did the cigarette thing so my lungs can still take and hold a hit.  I like the taste and smell of well grown and cured buds.  The high I get from edibles is different and not as pleasing to me.  Smoking concentrates makes me lazy and frankly I don't like to get that wasted.  Hash is about as far as I like to go.

One last thing, I have read that 70% of people still prefer smoking flowers which serves my purpose better.......


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 25, 2021)

I do love cookies but smoking weed is my favorite way to consume. I did smoke cigarettes, I quit about a dozen years ago but I started smoking cigs when I was 11 so I'm sure I have some damage. I take pretty small tokes now compared to the old days so most of the time I don't cough but sometimes it does catch me off guard. I love the taste of hash but I rarely smoke it because it's hard to take a small enough toke so I don't cough. Most of the time it's a nightly cookie for me and little bowls in my little glass pipe. I always have a bowl filled and I hit it throughout the day and night. I probably only smoke a joint or two worth of weed a day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2021)

Cold beer and glass pipe. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  I guess I' m old fashioned,  I still smoke mostly flowers.  Never did the cigarette thing so my lungs can still take and hold a hit.  I like the taste and smell of well grown and cured buds.  The high I get from edibles is different and not as pleasing to me.  Smoking concentrates makes me lazy and frankly I don't like to get that wasted.  Hash is about as far as I like to go.
> 
> One last thing, I have read that 70% of people still prefer smoking flowers which serves my purpose better.......




X2

What he said.. Buds are Wonderful...


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> I do love cookies but smoking weed is my favorite way to consume. I did smoke cigarettes, I quit about a dozen years ago but I started smoking cigs when I was 11 so I'm sure I have some damage. I take pretty small tokes now compared to the old days so most of the time I don't cough but sometimes it does catch me off guard. I love the taste of hash but I rarely smoke it because it's hard to take a small enough toke so I don't cough. Most of the time it's a nightly cookie for me and little bowls in my little glass pipe. I always have a bowl filled and I hit it throughout the day and night. I probably only smoke a joint or two worth of weed a day.



X2

What he said...
Started smoking cigs at 15.
Still smoke cigs.

Smaller hits - still produce great buzz.. when one smokes KILLER herb, Herb


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2021)

small tokes or dabs equal no coughs

i would rather take 10 tiny dabs with zero coughs than one or two lung busters...what’s the point?

for the life of me I can’t figure out why the kids take the huuuuge tokes , it must be a status thing?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... After reading the dozen or so posts above this one, I think we should have a "_Totally Green With Envy_" smilie.
> 
> It is sorta enjoyable (from a certain POV) to read how you guys casually take a fargin GALLON**** of buds to do something, while there is a huge bin/drum whatever of mahogany or something stored from previous years.  Then there's the "always keep a few big buds" and "lifetime supply of hash", followed with my bro's casual, off-the-cuff "QWET and or BHO oil/oleoresin" transformation.  Whatever QWET and BHO <-- Prez? is.
> 
> ...




kinda like these gallons?

just kidding.....that’s is an 18 gallon tote...

see those boxes behind the tote?...

yep

chock full baby


----------



## burnie (Jan 26, 2021)

Quit it big ! You`re gonna` give Unca` Walt a heart attack ! 
peace


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Lately i've been using my Arizer Solo 2 for hash. Set it on 420 degrees and toke away. Great buzz awaits ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

I quit smoking after they busted my chest open in 2013. Didnt need any help,,,that shit set me straight. Nothing says fk smoking quicker then open heart surgery. I stopped cold turkey and haven't touched them since. Makes me sick just smelling the nasty fkers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... After reading the dozen or so posts above this one, I think we should have a "_Totally Green With Envy_" smilie.



Like so many things in life, it only feels kinky the first time Walt.  After a few harvests, you will feel different.



putembk said:


> I still smoke mostly flowers.  Never did the cigarette thing so my lungs can still take and hold a hit.  I like the taste and smell of well grown and cured buds.  The high I get from edibles is different and not as pleasing to me.  Smoking concentrates makes me lazy and frankly I don't like to get that wasted.  Hash is about as far as I like to go.  One last thing, I have read that 70% of people still prefer smoking flowers which serves my purpose better.......





Rudedude said:


> I do love cookies but smoking weed is my favorite way to consume.





bigsur51 said:


> small tokes or dabs equal no coughs i would rather take 10 tiny dabs with zero coughs than one or two lung busters...what’s the point? for the life of me I can’t figure out why the kids take the huuuuge tokes , it must be a status thing?



I loved smoking it too, just had to quit in deference to my lungs.  I take small dabs, which sometimes still make me cough, I just don't hack up a lung.

36F @ 89% RH, rain, and predicted to soar to 41F.

"911 emergency, please hold!"  Records reveal some Portland 911 calls on hold for hours before being dropped........   

Now that the elections are over, our feckless mayor is allowing federal law enforcement to get involved with bomb threats and threats against public officials.  No riots yesterday, but one hit and run driver mowing down six people, including a chasing a bicyclist up on the sidewalk to hit him, before being cornered by bystanders and subsequently arrested.  No further information provided as to who or why.

My plans changed yesterday after getting wrapped up on an Auto Cad project, which I will return to again this morning.  Illustrations for an article I'm working on regarding closed loop extraction.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Like so many things in life, it only feels kinky the first time Walt.  After a few harvests, you will feel different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my old CAD software on real floppy discs , I just bet it has improved over the years.
Is it easier to use it now, was hard to use if I remember correctly.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 26, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

Eggplant went bad after seeing Madonna


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 26, 2021)

TOGW pats pore Unca on his not quite yet shiny head, reassuring and helping with sound advice:

"Like so many things in life, it only feels kinky the first time Walt. After a few harvests, you will feel different."

 And here I smile  through horror and tears... looking at my singular mutant dwarf, no-leaf, one weird miniature sickly bud more like Queen Anne's Lace flower...

...and that is the absolute pinnacle of more than forty (40) years of trying.

I gotta look _back_ to find my 80th birthday.  Fortunately, I am immortal.






So far...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No riots yesterday, but one hit and run driver mowing down six people, including a chasing a bicyclist up on the sidewalk to hit him, before being cornered by bystanders and subsequently arrested.  No further information provided as to who or why.



Whoops,,pedal must of got stuck when they tried to jack him up. So sad


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

Morning.  You guys have been busy drinking coffee this morning.   I'm trying to catch up.  Looks like you are stocked up for the long winter Big.

@GW. Glad there were no issues last night....they must be waiting for the weekend.

I have a dermatologist appointment today.  I have a couple of funny looking spots that need looking at.  Better to be safe than sorry.

Light snow falling, another cold day to look forward to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Hope it's all good Pute. Glad your getting it checked out.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks Hopper, all good.....I hope.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2021)

Think I'm gonna find myself a B grade spooky movie to watch and fall asleep. Good night Gilligan, where ever you are.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> small tokes or dabs equal no coughs
> 
> i would rather take 10 tiny dabs with zero coughs than one or two lung busters...what’s the point?
> 
> for the life of me I can’t figure out why the kids take the huuuuge tokes , it must be a status thing?



Same can be said about joints (or blunts ---***??).

For the life of me I could never understand why peeps rolled massive joints
- drops hot ashes -burns clothes - car seats,
- a smoking hulk of an EZ Wider mess.

I always have used Original Zig Zag whites - 1 paper doob -clean, efficient, 1 J = 2 highs.
***************


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I remember my old CAD software on real floppy discs , I just bet it has improved over the years.
> Is it easier to use it now, was hard to use if I remember correctly.



I learned on an older version at OTI and at work, but the first Auto Cad program I purchased myself is my 2002 LT version, which I still use.  I also purchased a later version, so I could open drawings made on the newer versions, but never used it for drawing, because they changed a bunch of stuff around and I was too busy making a living to go back to school.  

I can no longer use the newer version, because sometime after 2002 they stopped selling them and started licensing them with a regular renewal fee, which I declined to pay after professional retirement.



WeedHopper said:


> Whoops,,pedal must of got stuck when they tried to jack him up. So sad



Sadly he just started running people down for no apparent reason.  He hit nine or ten and sent six to the hospital, with one to the morgue.  Just a bat/sheet crazy 64 year old white male with wild hair and scraggly beard.  No obvious political or religious affiliations to explain his motives, which was ruled non terrorism.



putembk said:


> @GW. Glad there were no issues last night....they must be waiting for the weekend.



The ones still tearing stuff up have now made it clear that they are against the US way of life, not partisan politics.  



mean4green said:


> I always have used Original Zig Zag whites - 1 paper doob -clean, efficient, 1 J = 2 highs.



I liked the long Raw papers, so I could twist the ends for transport.

37F @ 90% RH, mo rain, and predicted to reach 45F.  A little snow mixed with the rain on the valley floor yesterday, but it didn't last.  Snow in the west hills above 500 feet.

Our feckless mayor, who took the tear gas, pepper spray, and rubber bullets away from Portland Police, pepper sprayed an attorney who got in his face for violating his own mask rules.  

The same mayor who finally let the feds get involved with bomb threats and threats against public officials in Portland, only after public officials such as himself were physically threatened.  Comprehension sometimes depends on whose ox is being gored.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

This ain't politics!!   

But I would be doin' you guys wrong if you were not made aware of a watershed instant that we are now in.

This "free money" being sent out to everybody means that the amount of dollars out there has gone exponential.  It has increased 70% in one year*****

So what?  Well, it means the National Debt will DOUBLE EVERY YEAR from now on.  We owe nearly a QUADRILLION  $$ right now.  $616 TT <-- US Debt Clock right now.

Look at the *percent change rate year over year* -- it is actually a rate of hyper-inflation, folks.  Be as prepared as you can, because this is a new paradigm:






*****Most of you know the formula that if you get a 7% return on investment, you will double your money in 10 years.  That formula has been around for centuries.

Our new world:  In ONE year, our DEBT has gone up 70%.  That means every year from now on the US National Debt will *double*.  Period.  That is $1.3 Quadrillion.  Next year it will be $2.6 Quadrillion.

Lemme give you that number in a way we can still comprehend somewhat:

That last is an increase in debt in ONE YEAR of more than TWO THOUSAND TRILLION. <-- Remember when they make a fuss over having TEN TRILLION in National Debt??

This is a 200+ times increase in one fargin year.

We are gonna have a reset no matter what the heck "religion" you are.  

So yer Unca Walt sez:  Get your "money" the heck out of fiat.  NOW.


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for scaring the piss outta me Walt.  So what recommendations do you suggest.  Real estate, gold, silver or bullet in the brain?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2021)

Guns & ammo. They'll get you what you need to survive.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

pute:  It honestly don't make.

Get gold, _copper pennies_, junk silver, stored food, vitamins, gold panning practice pay dirt, candles, MRE's,  _*anything real*_ <-- Stay far from stocks, bonds, anything that is reduceable to zerio when NO ONE ON EARTH will accept a dollar bill.

Remember that lady filling her furnace with bundles of NotGeld Reichsmarks?  Think about it:  How many Reichsmarks would it have taken to buy a single piece of FIREWOOD to put in that furnace?

More that a billion trillion "dollars" for a single fargin piece of FIREWOOD. 

Proof of that is this picture.  WOOD was worth more than $trillions$ <-- And guess what a bucket of coal would go for.







Prepare yourself accordingly, because every fiat ever created by Man has failed.  This one is going to bomb against that impossible overreach of helicopter "money".

The gummint is handing out paper.  Actually, not even PAPER. That's too yesterday. It is handing out electric dots.  Not even printed dots, just _accounting_ dots in peoples' names.  And those dots can go out and buy schit, right?

Why?   <-- Soon to be a relic of the past.  How do you take out enough banknotes from an ATM to buy a "trillion-dollar" pencil?

Why would pute trade some weed for some pieces of paper that do not make good toilet paper, do not burn as well (*sob*) (*whimper*) as great bundles of excess weed?  Of course pute wouldn't.

Just to add some temporary electric dots to a computer somewhere that tells folks how much "money" they have?  When you KNOW that computer will be unplugged very soon because of the fiscal insanity?


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Guns & ammo. They'll get you what you need to survive.


I won't be able to afford bullets.......


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> I won't be able to afford bullets.......


I will trade you some.  Just mail me your fuggin garbage can, and I will send you whatever kind of bullets you want.

Send me a whole bale, and I will throw in a rifle and a thousand rounds of ammo.

I may be weed destitute, but I am weapons rich.

Take some of the ammo I send you and buy canned food of all kinds (beans are best bang for protein/calorie buck).  Or you could be rotten and cut out the middle-man (Unca Walt) and trade weed for canned goods.

I will send you canned goods for weed.  And I will pass on to you what I learned in the Orient:  I know the "Secret of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged".

And "The Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp" <-- can only be experienced once, as the person dies of pleasure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 27, 2021)

welcome to the United states of Zimbabwe 

never forget the past


coming soon to America


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

If you lookit that note:






...and realize you can get an uncirculated one (including shipping) for 98cents.  I have one.

I will trade $100,000,000,000,000.00 dollars for a genuine (are they mythical?) blunt.  Open offer.


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Gonna go and buy junk silver today.  But a bullet in the brain will solve all those problems.  Been thinking about solar panels.  Anything that makes me less dependant on the gov't.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Gonna go and buy junk silver today.  But a bullet in the brain will solve all those problems.  Been thinking about solar panels.  Anything that makes me less dependant on the gov't.


Do not be frightened by the price of silver (if you can find any).  Junk silver (real US silver coins) is the very best after copper pennies.  You buy and hold.  You care not a whit what the current price is.

Just get what you can, and STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM NUMISMATICS. Numis are like rare postage stamps.  They are worth the postage.  Stamps are just paper.  No inherent value more than Zimbabwe $$.

Numis:  You buy a horse and sell a mule.  ALL numis are guaranteed to be worth spot price.

Not numi price. Go by weight and what is it made of.

I have a US Proof Set that I bought when I first started stacking.  I bought it in 1964 at the NY World's Fair.

For $11.00 in 1964 money.  Know what that proof set is worth nearly 70 years later?  In depleted today's dollars?  Hard to figure... since in today's money I can buy the same set for under $10






Note: *$11* in 1964 money translates to = *$92.43* in US _fake-money_ today.  So I lost *$81.43* by stepping into Numismatics ONCE.  And holding for nearly 7 decades.

But suspose Unca had Unca to tell him the right path:  HOLD THE SILVER COINS!!!

Let's take Unca back to 1964.  Unca gets pulled aside and learns that if he *just keeps* the *$11* in US silver coins in a box for that length of time, the worth of those US coins today would be

* $153.85 !!!! <-- Wozzat tellya, hey?*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Gonna go and buy junk silver today.  But a bullet in the brain will solve all those problems.  Been thinking about solar panels.  Anything that makes me less dependent on the gov't.



Secondly:  If you cannot get junk silver, get copper pennies.  You can get a coupla hunnert pounds of pennies that come in big canvas bags.  Fungible all over the planet. Great for making change with nickels and dimes.  Wartime silver nickels go for about 75c each.


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

I was in the place day before yesterday and they had dimes and quarters....gonna go and buy them out......on a mission.


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Better yet, I gotta wear a fargin mask it the place.....might just rob the joint.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok Walt, went and bought only quarters.  My research worked perfectly when the guy figured the cost we were within  a dollar.  That is only because spot changed between the time I left the house and got to the store.  You mentioned "If you can find junk silver".  This place had lots.  Again mostly dimes and quarters.  Very limited in fifty cent and dollars except collector coins and I'm not touching that stuff.  

Had several other errands and all done except going out for dinner tonight.  Think I will spark one up.


----------



## giggy (Jan 27, 2021)

quitting time, can you guess how i will be by 4:20? i bet i'll be chinese eyed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

Ya done good, pute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

I was on I-95 and had to go potty.  I discovered the game of "toilet tennis":

 Written on the stall door:
   Congratulations! You've won one free game of Toilet Tennis!
   Look Left.
   You look left and it reads:
   Look Right
   You look right and it reads:
   Look Left...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2021)

41F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 47F.

Progress on the closed loop article I'm working on and I unpacked and assembled the EtOH Pro that arrived for testing.  I also picked up a couple half gallons of Everclear and have them in the basement freezer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 41F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 47F.
> 
> Progress on the closed loop article I'm working on and I unpacked and assembled the EtOH Pro that arrived for testing.  I also picked up a couple half gallons of Everclear and have them in the basement freezer.


ing 
Cool
Hey GW ever thought of 
a thread for your mad scientist projects
Im sure all would love it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)

i get 9 or 10 uses out of all of my condoms, i just lay em out to dry for a few days and let the microflora go to work, and BAM!, they're good to go again!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 28, 2021)

you sorry herd of bunko steerers need some strong coffee to wake the feck up


who wants cream and sugar?







here , let me grab you a cup








mmmmmmm , just right


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2021)

God i love milk


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. 19 wonderful degrees here in Paradise. Four days 'til BEER DAY! I'm gonna be a cheap date after two months sobriety.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Islanders. 19 wonderful degrees here in Paradise. Four days 'til BEER DAY! I'm gonna be a cheap date after two months sobriety.


I know its not Friday but this was too good to pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back a couple of years ago when I was still a slum Lord like GW I was getting complaints from some of my Tennant's that the building was starting to smell funny.  With me living in Denver 100 miles away it took me a couple of weeks to get up there and check on things. Long story short....I kicked the guy out, never collected any rent that was due and had to have a plumber snake the drain because it was plugged from the mess he had made.  Bathtub was all scratched up and walls needed patching and painting.  I was gonna take the guy to small claims court but he hightailed it out of town and hasn't been heard from since.



We had a Psychology Phd and wifemate living in one side of one of our duplexes when we took over and I found them growing in the basement, where he had made wiring changes without consent.  They were also six months in arears.  Somehow I managed to charm him enough for him to pay up and give their notice a month later. 



RosterTheCog said:


> ing  Cool Hey GW ever thought of a thread for your mad scientist projects Im sure all would love it.



I actually do publish the results on Graywolf's lair and will make a point to share the link.



RosterTheCog said:


> i get 9 or 10 uses out of all of my condoms, i just lay em out to dry for a few days and let the microflora go to work, and BAM!, they're good to go again!



If you just turn them inside out, they are immediately ready to go again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Naw, ya turn 'em inside  out and shake the fok outta 'em.

Belly full of food and a head full of smoke. I"m doin' fine.


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2021)

No matter what technique i am glad to be out of it.  16 years was enough for me. 

@ Hippie, I agree.  I am feeling fine right now myself....thank you very much.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I learned on an older version at OTI and at work, but the first Auto Cad program I purchased myself is my 2002 LT version, which I still use.



I recall my first "IT" class in college (circa 1980)- pre-interwebs.

Used to write code on special grid paper,
Feed grid paper into machine - which punched holes into data input cards,
Feed data input cards into computer.

Yeah - that was pre-floppy disc daze too!!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

putembk said:


> I won't be able to afford bullets.......



It is getting hard to buy bullets -never mind afford them.
Ammo manufacturers stated it will take them 2 years to catch up to meet demand levels.

I am well stocked - but always look for more when out & about.
22LR for hunting squirrels & such - substinence.
223 for yotes, vennison steaks& roasts, and any two-legged individual who intends harm or gun confiscation upon me or mine.
12ga #00 buckshot - for any fool who enters my home without invitation.
12ga #6shot - for crows - who I hunt -and respect much more - than most 2legged critters,
45 -in case the buckshot does not completely shred the A-hole home invader
(I don't think I will have to finish the A-hole home intruder via 45).
because.
#00 Buckshot pattern at < 20 feet is Brutal on the Body - not too bad on walls,water pipes & furnishings.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> God i love milk



God I love glass-cutter nipples on wine-glass shaped boobies!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Here ya go. Wake up


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 29, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I recall my first "IT" class in college (circa 1980)- pre-interwebs.Used to write code on special grid paper,
> Feed grid paper into machine - which punched holes into data input cards,Feed data input cards into computer.Yeah - that was pre-floppy disc daze too!!



I remember the days well, and also before that writing programs for programmable calculators and punching them onto magnetic tape.  Too many steps to not make key punch errors, so I always made two tapes, in case one was bad, and would run them until the system locked up, then go to program mode to look and see where it locked up to figure out why.   I still have a TI Model 59 programmable calculator with thermal printer stored in the attic treasure room. 

Hee, hee, hee, when they moved from punch cards to disc, I scored a well made mega drawer metal file cabinet for punch cards, which is perfect in my basement for tools and such.   Mementoes of bygone eras..............  

42F @88% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 47F

Seven different shootings in Portland yesterday.  Must be catching up.

Good progress on my article yesterday and today I'm back to clearing out the storage garage and have a late lunch with a business associate from over the hill and far away.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning Islanders, what up ?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

FRYday Movie Recommendation

I headed outside to dispose of paper waste via burn barrel.
I nearly froze my azz off - fingers went numb at 30 seconds exposure.
It is colder than a witch's teat.

Back inside:
in recliner , called out Tubi via voice remote for Movies

up came *Kush* -
two young drug dealers front a 10pk of Kush to a crackhead, who does not pay the $30,000 tab,
Drug Dealers decide to kidnap crackhead's sister for $30,000 ransom.....

The buds these doooodz had growing in their rooms
would be contender for MP's Bud of the Month Contest.
National Geographic Quality Close Up Pics of Beauty...

Intermission Over - Time to get back to the recliner, resume the flick - and Fire up a freshly cleaned glass bullet loaded with Skunky Bud..

me thinks my azz is parked for awhile...

ohhhh yeeaahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Here ya go. Wake up
> 
> View attachment 268475
> View attachment 268476


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 29, 2021)

Morning now i want to shoot pool.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Moring shipmates. Three days 'til BEER DAY! My liver is twitching with anticipation. 
16 lovely degrees here in my neck of Heaven. One of my favorite eateries is thumbing their nose at the governor and has reopened a week ago. Might just drag my nasty ass to the shower and get me one of Comet's famous Heart Stopper bacon cheese burgers. I've gone in there starving and could only eat half of one. Great onion rings, too.
Yoop, you'd love the place. I rate the taste of their burgers maybe a notch above Tony's.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning now i want to shoot pool.


Back when I was her age, I wouldn't have needed a stick!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Back from a late lunch/early dinner a_t the Comet. Burgers were as good or better than I remembered. Quite a few folks, and only two diaper faced people that came in as we were finishing. Told the waitress that we were really glad they'd reopened. She said that most folks were, but a few, especially one, wasn't. She went on to say that the guy had called the restaurant 14 times, cussing them out for being open against orders. They blocked his number. He went as far as to drive up there and yell at anyone going in, telling them that they were breaking the law and that he was writing down license plate numbers to turn in. WhiskyTangoFoxtrot? I told the gal that if he was really that concerned, he should stay home. I'm surprised that no one laid him out. Folks around here are very friendly, but you're crazy if you go out of your way to mess with them._


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> One of my favorite eateries is thumbing their nose at the governor and has reopened a week ago. Might just drag my nasty ass to the shower and get me one of Comet's famous Heart Stopper bacon cheese burgers. I've gone in there starving and could only eat half of one. Great onion rings, too.



We have the infamous Killer Burger in these here parts for heat stopping delights.

42F @ 89% RH, rain with 10 mph wind, and predicted to reach 49F

Some progress on my article, including some Auto Cad to add features and clean up the layout. 

I sent the half load of trash from my storage garage to the dump, along with the rest of a load from my tenants.  I've recycled three metal scrap loads and sent one load to the building supply recyclers, plus half a load to the dump, and have created enough space to sort through the rest of the treasures and start listing them on Craig's List.  

I then took a long hot shower and met a close out of state friend and his sister for lunch to bump elbows and catch up on thangs at McMenimins open air balcony.  He is about fifteen years younger than me, but a cancer survivor, who holds each new day precious.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Moring shipmates. Three days 'til BEER DAY! My liver is twitching with anticipation.
> 16 lovely degrees here in my neck of Heaven. One of my favorite eateries is thumbing their nose at the governor and has reopened a week ago. Might just drag my nasty ass to the shower and get me one of Comet's famous Heart Stopper bacon cheese burgers. I've gone in there starving and could only eat half of one. Great onion rings, too.
> Yoop, you'd love the place. I rate the taste of their burgers maybe a notch above Tony's.


Good morning Islanders.
Hippie, we sure as hell will eat bacon cheeseburgers from there, my favorites, along with some onion rings. Can't wait bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Islanders.
> Hippie, we sure as **** will eat bacon cheeseburgers from there, my favorites, along with some onion rings. Can't wait bro.


Man I have not eatten a Bacon Burger in Yrs, I was actually thinking of driving to a local Burg King last night at 2am , yummy Bacon....................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

OK speaking of rubbers and other devices of pleasure
How many of us remember saran wrap and rubber bands?

 i did that for 3 years with my ex and only got knocked up twice!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

∆∆∆ Dumber then a box of rocks,saran wrap.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^^Used to use penny balloons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

∆∆∆ bought them from you because you said they were too big.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We have the infamous Killer Burger in these here parts for heat stopping delights.


They've got one bigger, but I've never seen anyone crazy enough to try one.  It's called the Comet, and it's a triple patty with melted cheese, lettuce, onions, tomato, pickles, and two onion rings, with two grilled cheese sandwiches used for the bun. Huge.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Moring shipmates. Three days 'til BEER DAY! My liver is twitching with anticipation.
> 16 lovely degrees here in my neck of Heaven. One of my favorite eateries is thumbing their nose at the governor and has reopened a week ago. Might just drag my nasty ass to the shower and get me one of Comet's famous Heart Stopper bacon cheese burgers. I've gone in there starving and could only eat half of one. Great onion rings, too.
> Yoop, you'd love the place. I rate the taste of their burgers maybe a notch above Tony's.



Twitching liver.... hahahha

Currently 16 balmy degrees here in my neck of Heaven-and the forecast calls for us to get slammed with 15-18inches of snow over the course of next two days..  I love big snows - especially when i don't have to go out in it. Next Thursday & Friday the forecasted temps will be in the 40's.. Can you say Wild Swing?

yoyo Hippy:

Last Thursday afternoon (a.k.a. Thirsty Thursday) I was driving along - thinkin -that  
in days (months - 8 months to be exact) gone by, I would probably be in a bar having a beer or 3.

I thought about it some more, and the horror of local watering hole abstinence made me 
feel Skitzy:

So I pulled off the road - 
right in front of 





I put my mask on and entered through the side door. 
I walked in - there were about 8-10 patrons having a good ole time. Behind the bar was Haley - a nice young lady who greeted me with a smile and told me I could take my mask off. So I did. 
I order a bottle of Bud (no draft beer offerings allowed during pandemic!!).  I started BSng with others and before I knew it - 2 hours flew by and I had a half belly full of beer. I bid farewell and warned them that I would be back the following Thursday 4 sure.

Hippy - it felt so GD Good - to sit at a bar, converse with other like-minded human beings, and drink ice cold beer like a Free American.  8 months it took for my azz to land back on a barstool. 

I will keep my promise to return to Litzy's next Thursday.
cause as sure as God made little green apples,
I will be feeling Skitzy...

later doood - Timefor W&B 5:00am


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They've got one bigger, but I've never seen anyone crazy enough to try one.  It's called the Comet, and it's a triple patty with melted cheese, lettuce, onions, tomato, pickles, and two onion rings, with two grilled cheese sandwiches used for the bun. Huge.



We've got a restaurant serving a 72 oz steak that will provide it for free if you can eat it and all the trimmings.  In my travels I also saw a pizza place that made the same offer on their large pizza and kept a record of names on the wall that had tried it.

46F @ 87% RH, rain with 9 mph wind, and predicted to reach 54F.

We tried out a new open air breakfast sandwich place yesterday, which was pretty good and I made good progress on the article I'm working on.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2021)

nothing like hot coffee on a cold Sunday morning


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ah, to be young again and able to drink coffee with the pictured young ladies. That be about all I could do with 'em.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2021)

Coffee girls and good food....think I will go out for breakfast..small mountain restrauant....if you wear a diaper in there the locals just might pin it on your a s s.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2021)

I might be gettin' too old to cut the mustard, but I can still lick the jar!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

I am here to report it is 15 friggin cold degrees outside
But I'm sure nobody gives two shakes of a rats tail


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I might be gettin' too old to cut the mustard, but I can still lick the jar!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mean, in my working days, I was a five day a week guy. About a year before I retired, I cut it back to three. After I tossed off my slave bracelet, I cut back to two, Mondays and Thursdays. Friday is amateur's night. Too many cops around.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2021)

I deleted that post Roster. Keep it clean bro. Angie is going to get your ass my friend.


Hey guys i need you to help me out and vote on the Bud Of The Month contest. We have a tie right now.


----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)

morning misfits. hope all are well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 31, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> i get 9 or 10 uses out of all of my condoms, i just lay em out to dry for a few days and let the microflora go to work, and BAM!, they're good to go again!



Reminds me of the Scottish regimental sergeant-major coming into the Apothecary shop with a used condom.

He hold it up to the proprietor and asks, "Can ye repair agin or no?"

Druggist says, "I am sorry.  It is impossible."

Sergeant-major sighs and says, "Aye.  Thought you'd say that.  So the Regiment chipped in to buy another one."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 31, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I recall my first "IT" class in college (circa 1980)- pre-interwebs.
> 
> Used to write code on special grid paper,
> Feed grid paper into machine - which punched holes into data input cards,
> ...



FORTRAN 4

I remember I was supposed to make a run that figured the circumferences of 100 circles (taking the class).

I wrote it wrong:  I was supposed to show the process, and the answer and turn the page. 100 Pages.  Those great big ones.  What I wrote printed a number, turned the page, printed the second number...

When I got back a few hours later to see if my run ran... there was a stack of paper 7 feet high. Each page with one number on it.  

That was my last day in that class. I have stuck with electronics only.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^^Used to use penny balloons.



You guys are crazy.  I had a knitted condom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-contest-january-2021.78992/


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys are crazy.  I had a knitted condom.


In plaid?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> In plaid?


Putes had his own custom made


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

Found a Great Picture of The Misfits Club last supper .


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We've got a restaurant serving a 72 oz steak that will provide it for free if you can eat it and all the trimmings.  [/QUOTE}
> 
> Interstate 40 - not too far from Amarillo.
> I never ate the steak - but I did travel those parts of Tejas when I lived in Albuquerque.
> ...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Friday is amateur's night. Too many cops around.



True Dat.

I am an afternoon drinker these days - when I go to a watering hole (twice a  week).

I like the afternoon "World Problem Solvers" crowd.
Home before dark - avoid Cops..
besides - I can smell a pig from a mile away..

Nuttin good happens after midnight - that game is for youngsters who serve as CopBait.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> FORTRAN 4
> 
> When I got back a few hours later to see if my run ran... there was a stack of paper 7 feet high. Each page with one number on it.
> 
> That was my last day in that class. I have stuck with electronics only.


I recall - at work - heading down to IT/Computer Room (self contained with AC for equip),
picking up my reports,
and walking back with arms full of stacked green-bar printouts..

Now a tiny flash drive will hold 1,000 reports.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 1, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Ah, to be young again and able to drink coffee with the pictured young ladies. That be about all I could do with 'em.





Hippie420 said:


> I might be gettin' too old to cut the mustard, but I can still lick the jar!



Alas we still have our fond memories, and the best part is that the older I get, the better I remember that I was.  

With a few notable exceptions, no double knock down gorgeous women have found me attractive/charming/rich enough to want to sit on my face or bear my children, so I've always been limited to just admiring them as an art form and of course dreaming of them when orgasm is elusively about two strokes away. 

48F @ 89% RH, mo rain with 5 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 50F.

Excitement yesterday was limited to dog walks and pecking at my detailed article, replete with glossy pictures, witty bon mots, and detailed drawings......................

Alas, I was looking forward to bumping elbows with my friend and sharing adoration with his vociferous hound Rufus and gentle side kick Ginger, but he broke our scheduled dog park date because his little brother called to borrow his keen alleged mind and immense hulk on an exciting home project.

This morning I promised to help fellow grunt with some color copying, following a nice frolic in the park with the dashing Miss Layla and friends, after which I'm looking forward to blowing some stink off and stimulating new neural network growth with another plant tour.

Sadly my grunt friend is younger than me but torn up badly from friendly fire in Nam and now besides internal problems and a claw on one side, he is showing early Alzheimer's symptoms.  Ostensibly influenced by the cocktail of drugs the VA has cycled through him to control mood, pain, and bodily functions since the late 60's.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 1, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Interstate 40 - not too far from Amarillo.  I never ate the steak - but I did travel those parts of Tejas when I lived in Albuquerque. Not too far from the Cadillac Ranch:



Sayler's Old Country Kitchen:

Saylers | 72oz Steak Challenge. Free Steak for Winners.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 1, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sayler's Old Country Kitchen:
> 
> Saylers | 72oz Steak Challenge. Free Steak for Winners.


I may have finished when I was younger and did construction 12-14hrs days
Obviously not Union work


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

I've done 18 hour days on union work. Granted, it wasn't the norm, but sometimes a deadline dictated the extra cash. Wears you out very quickly and Uncle Sam takes half, so it's not really worth it. Seems after 18 hours, you start making really stupid mistakes 'cause ya just ain't sharp when you're half asleep.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 1, 2021)

Woowee -- Silver be going nuts.

Herself and I just now got back from a trip to my LCD. I did not call ahead. Just as well. When we got there, the fargin phones were ringing off the hook.

So the guy says, "How can I help you?"

With a total sense of hopelessness, I mumbled, "Ya got any junk?"

My socks rolled up and down when he said, "Sure do." <-- So I plunked down a few thousand and cleaned him out. YAY. Spot price at that moment: $28.14

Mostly halves, the rest, quarters.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've done 18 hour days on union work. Granted, it wasn't the norm, but sometimes a deadline dictated the extra cash. Wears you out very quickly and Uncle Sam takes half, so it's not really worth it. Seems after 18 hours, you start making really stupid mistakes 'cause ya just ain't sharp when you're half asleep.



I once worked 37 hours in a row as an airspace NDT Inspector trying to get some parts repaired and out the door that had a customers production line shut down.   With OT, I actually made more salary as an hourly inspector than I did later managing the department as a salary exempt employee, just not as much in bonuses and stock options.


> 47F @ 82% RH, rain with 7 mph wind, and predicted to reach 48F.
> 
> I postponed my tour yesterday after spending some quality time with my Alzheimer's challenged Marine buddy. He got lost again on the way over here and I had to go get him and guide him here again. He gets lost and calls with his position relative to street signs, but somehow still turns the exact opposite of my instructions, so it is easier to just go get him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 2, 2021)

I went 44 hours straight oncet in the military.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I went 44 hours straight oncet in the military.



Yeah, the promise of time and a half and double time overtime pay is how the recruiter lured me into the corps.  That and the keen uniforms and manly haircuts that the chicks really dig.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 2, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Woowee -- Silver be going nuts.
> 
> Herself and I just now got back from a trip to my LCD. I did not call ahead. Just as well. When we got there, the fargin phones were ringing off the hook.
> 
> ...




it was all a head fake

im waiting until we get below $20 again


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, the promise of time and a half and double time overtime pay is how the recruiter lured me into the corps.  That and the keen uniforms and manly haircuts that the chicks really dig.


At the time, it worked out to 15 cents an hour.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> it was all a head fake
> 
> im waiting until we get below $20 again


Now I am glad I did not run out and drop 50 grand LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> At the time, it worked out to 15 cents an hour.



Wow, just think what they would have been paying you if you hadn't been getting overtime!

That was of course the olden days!  In my day we started out at $78/month which is the more princely sum of $0.45/hr based on a 2060 hour year.  Of course once you reached E-5 you were rolling in it at $145/mo, or $0.84/hr.


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

I just remembered....







Saw his shadow here....guess that means 6 more weeks of winter.....actually starts tomorrow...Don't even have to dress for it....standard outfit now days....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

When Walt was in, they paid wages in salt. Damned armor was heavy, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Wow, just think what they would have been paying you if you hadn't been getting overtime!
> 
> That was of course the olden days!  In my day we started out at $78/month which is the more princely sum of $0.45/hr based on a 2060 hour year.  Of course once you reached E-5 you were rolling in it at $145/mo, or $0.84/hr.


Here's another one:  My actual in-hand pay was $8 per month MORE than Custer's Cavalry Sojers.

Late Edit Add:  TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 3, 2021)

What a tidy bear.  Rat's pookus!  Sumbody make it work.

https://i.imgflip.com/3vag9t.gif


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When Walt was in, they paid wages in salt. Damned armor was heavy, too.





Unca Walt said:


> Here's another one:  My actual in-hand pay was $8 per month MORE than Custer's Cavalry Sojers.Late Edit Add:  TINS



Ah rest mah case!

40F @ 84% RH, mo rain with 11 mph winds, and predicted to soar to 49F.

Hee, hee, hee, I toured Sub Zero again and ch** chatted with their maximum leader Lew Swan. Lots of purdy new stuff to marvel at.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf  Looking Good
Have you done any testing or design work for Lew and Subzero?
Have you every heard of SG1 (George) for Sanctuary Gardens?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf  Looking Good  Have you done any testing or design work for Lew and Subzero? Have you every heard of SG1 (George) for Sanctuary Gardens?



Lew's fertile mind doesn't need my help with his creations.  We are more like kindred spirits sharing interests.

Sorry, I don't remember meeting SG1 for Sanctuary Gardens, but may have under another name.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lew's fertile mind doesn't need my help with his creations.  We are more like kindred spirits sharing interests.
> 
> Sorry, I don't remember meeting SG1 for Sanctuary Gardens, but may have under another name.


Sent PM


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2021)

Morning.  Cool GW!  Was probably a real interesting tour.  


Thoughts for the day.....

My doc ask me if anybody in my family suffers from mental illness......I said, No we all seem to enjoy it.......

Sometimes I wonder what happened to the people who ask me for directions.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Walt, I guess my Old Man was farting through high cotton when he was drawing $44 a month combat pay as a front line bullet cozy back in WWII.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> At the time, it worked out to 15 cents an hour.



I recall, working as a 12yr old kid - 
at Cremards Farms - 
walking alongside tractor & wagon- 
picking and loading tomatoes & corn,

for 10 cents an hr 
+
all the tomatoes & raw corn you could eat...

Work Ethic starts Young


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

I had my own lawn service at 12 , got a dollar a lawn no matter how big
The 3 acre or more really beat me and that 20inch push mower down.
I learned real fast how to negotiate a price after cutting grass for 2 days for a buck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

And not to mention most waited 3 weeks to call me back when the grass needed a sickle to chop it
Real pain in assh . I dropped those lawns .


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm worthless.....nobody will hire me. 

Just got back from my daily walk with Mrs Pute.  A bit breezy on the top of the dam as a storm front just now is moving through.  Still a nice walk though.  Hardly a soul up there this time of year.  Lake still hasn't frozen totally over......warm winter.

Gotta mix up some soil and up-pot for the next run.   Finally got one of my North Cindy plants to show a female and she will definitely be going into flower.  Took a long time to get one ready to flip.  First two seeds were both males.....This is supposed to be really good smoke.  Only a few more months and it will be in my pipe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

WEeeeeee
Uncle @WeedHopper took me for a ride


​


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I dropped those lawns.



dat's 2 Bad Roster,

cause she already had panties dropped 4 you!!!






*NO     P U T A N G        4       U  !!!!!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2021)

Morning Misfits.
Dont forget to enter you Bud pic for The Bud Of The Month Contest. Me and Pute enter the last time just to get ppl interested. We would rather just you guys enter. So please enter you pics and lets kick Putes butt off the top.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1112882
		


Roster im not giving you anymore rides. You dint lean the right direction when i turn.
Pain in the ass dawg.

Mean4green,,,thats my kinda Country girl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I had my own lawn service at 12 , got a dollar a lawn no matter how bigThe 3 acre or more really beat me and that 20inch push mower down.I learned real fast how to negotiate a price after cutting grass for 2 days for a buck



At 12 I was hoeing neighbors gardens, pulling cotton, and tending their livestock for spending money.  I was plowing, driving combines, mowing/raking/hauling hay, and driving dump trucks on county roads by 15 years old, when we moved to town my junior year of high school.  Then I started mowing lawns, opened a small engine repair service, and got a regular part time job receiving, marking, stocking shelves, and bagging at the towns supermarket.

If nothing else, the olden days taught us how to hustle a dollar and take care of ourselves, without panhandling.  A first world problem compared to those currently in the third worlds, and I can only imagine mowing three acres with a flint knife in the antediluvian days of yore that Walt grew up in.  

41F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 47F.

A federal judge just dictated that Oregon prison inmates be given 1A status with regard to vaccination order. I wonder if that will become a national requirement?

While cougars abound in Portland, a puma was spotted about three blocks from one of our rentals. We have plenty of racoons and coyotes, but pumas don't usually make this deep into the city.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2021)

Tattered i thought you said you were Whoreing around town to make money.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tattered i thought you said you were Whoreing around town to make money.



Naw, that was my big sister.  I couldn't get by the bad taste it left in my mouth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, I guess my Old Man was farting through high cotton when he was drawing $44 a month combat pay as a front line bullet cozy back in WWII.



Yeah.  My Unca Harry was in the 1st Infantry Division.  He wore this on his hip at Omaha Beach.  Gave it to me 61 years ago as a wedding present:  





He got six Krauts, Bronze Star, Spearhead, and then an 88 got him two weeks later.  He got better, but did not come home until 1946.  

Now HE took Uncle Sam to the cleaners!!  He got $24 a month after that for the rest of his life.  I loved him.  He even LOOKED like John Wayne.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits.
> Dont forget to enter you Bud pic for The Bud Of The Month Contest. Me and Pute enter the last time just to get ppl interested. We would rather just you guys enter. So please enter you pics and lets kick Putes butt off the top.
> 
> 
> ...


I do not feel qualified to have a vote.  I have never seen a live bud in my life.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 4, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. :Wake 'n bake" time. Get to Puffin' 'n Passin' that good smoke.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2021)

I am in mr yooper....columbian red x cheese is mighty tasty and wash it down with some kgb coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2021)

​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2021)

WE LOVE OUR @Hippie420


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning ya bunch of misfits.

Walt, the Old Man came out with a Bronze, a Silver, and two Purple Hearts and a huge scar on his left shoulder made by the Army surgeons that pulled a thumb sized piece of shrapnel from an 88. He said getting hit probably saved his life.


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am in mr yooper....columbian red x cheese is mighty tasty and wash it down with some kgb coffee


I love the Red Cheese ...... I have found it is much better if I run it 10 weeks instead of 9.  That extra week is worth the wait.


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

Quick check in.  Been Tending My Garden this morning.  Flushing, feeding and trimming.  Alas, now I get to stat trimming the next batch.  Was gonna wait until tomorrow but it is dry enough to start a dry trim.  Besides, this will give me a bit of a head start.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Naw, that was my big sister.  I couldn't get by the bad taste it left in my mouth.



Tatt:
Everytime your big sister burps,
it smells like c**K.

Wassup wit dat??


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Wow, just think what they would have been paying you if you hadn't been getting overtime!
> 
> That was of course the olden days!  In my day we started out at $78/month which is the more princely sum of $0.45/hr based on a 2060 hour year.  Of course once you reached E-5 you were rolling in it at $145/mo, or $0.84/hr.





putembk said:


> Quick check in.  Been Tending My Garden this morning.  Flushing, feeding and trimming.  Alas, now I get to stat trimming the next batch.  Was gonna wait until tomorrow but it is dry enough to start a dry trim.  Besides, this will give me a bit of a head start.


.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 4, 2021)

gota love this page


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> I love the Red Cheese ...... I have found it is much better if I run it 10 weeks instead of 9.  That extra week is worth the wait.



yeah buddy , old brother barefoot came up with a winner crossing that columbian red with some cheese , I believe the UK cheese if I’m not mistaken

i made a bunch of red cheese seeds this year , crossed with an ecsd x ogers so I’m thinking there will be some interesting offspring

same with Joey Weeds c99 , and some Malawi , and some snow leopards , made a bunch of seeds this year from male pollen I collected off of four ecsd x ogers , the ecsd from Rez and the Ogers from orgnkid and I hit up everything in the garden , it was a love fest I tell yas!...

fresh seed is a good thing to have in these perilous times , 2020 was my covid crop


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

Done and got myself stoned again.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2021)

bite me

been bitten by roosters , dogs , cats , a horse , mosquitoes , bees , piss ants , ticks , chiggers , mouse , hamster , horse flies , unknown spiders , and spurred by a catfish 

but no snakes

like I said , bite me


----------



## mean4green (Feb 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah buddy , old brother barefoot came up with a winner crossing that *columbian red* with some cheese , I believe the UK cheese if I’m not mistaken
> 
> i made a bunch of red cheese seeds this year , crossed with an ecsd x ogers so I’m thinking there will be some interesting offspring
> 
> ...



Damm - you are like a Nutty Professor of herb, Herb.

*columbian red - *this caught my attention and jarred my LT Adolescent Memories:

Back in da day - circa 1975 - 16 yrs old 

Back in da day - we would score a Z of Columbian Gold - in a plastic sandwich bag (back then - there were no Zip-Lock Bags - just a flap on the Bag.. 
Pure buds - bag loaded - you could fold the flap over - the bag was stuffed.
I don't know if inflation kicked in or what - but you can't buy bags like that no mo!!
Price = $25 -- no typo...  
A kid with a newspaper route, golf caddy could afford weed-no prob!!

I even had a Wrangler Jacket with an iron on patch on the back:
and I found the exact replica (the interwebs are amazing!!!!





Rumor has it that I was smart kid - HIGH IQ - hahaha
In school, I was enrolled in College Prep Accelerated program.
But I hung with a bunch of Stoners who attended Vo-Tech.

I would arrive to Homeroom Class - reeking like a Garlic Bulb - marinated in herb, Herb... hahahaha

F em if they can't take a Joke...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do not feel qualified to have a vote.  I have never seen a live bud in my life.



Have you considered treating yourself to a vacation to visit someplace that they hang out and grow on trees?



Hippie420 said:


> Walt, the Old Man came out with a Bronze, a Silver, and two Purple Hearts and a huge scar on his left shoulder made by the Army surgeons that pulled a thumb sized piece of shrapnel from an 88. He said getting hit probably saved his life.



Dad came home with a Distinguished Flying Cross with two oak leaf clusters and a serious case of "Flack Happiness" after flying 36 missions over Germany getting shot to pieces with radar controlled ground fire. 



mean4green said:


> Tatt:Everytime your big sister burps,it smells like c**K.  Wassup wit dat??



She gargles with bleach.

45F @ 81% RH, rain with 14 mph wind, and predicted to reach 51F.

More Auto Cad and pecking at the article. A short trip to the dog park but alas it was soupy muddy and no players.

Layla is a hoot when she is disappointed with no one she wants to play with at the park. She just turns and heads toward home, stopping and turning after a bit to look me in the eye as if to ask if I'm coming.

No more puma sightings, which makes me suspicious that the person reporting it may have been mistaken. You would think at least one more person would see it given how close we are to the center of Portland.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Here's PUFF


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Big, I've been bitten by enough snakes for the both of us. None of them venomous, though. I think the worse bite I ever took was from one of the prettiest reticulated pythons I'd ever owned/seen. Big bugger had exactly 100 teeth in his head and made use of all  of 'em. What was worse was having the Old Hen pull out her .38  intending to shoot him while he still had both of my arms tied up. Thought I was going to catch a bullet for sure!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 5, 2021)

I hate snakes, f**k snakes.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 5, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah buddy , old brother barefoot came up with a winner crossing that columbian red with some cheese , I believe the UK cheese if I’m not mistaken
> 
> i made a bunch of red cheese seeds this year , crossed with an ecsd x ogers so I’m thinking there will be some interesting offspring
> 
> ...


Is any of that in English?  You guys sound like Celestials spawning worlds.


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning Misfits!  Funny we are talking about Red Cheese.  I will be trimming her today.  I always have one in flower.  The assembly line never stops.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> bite me
> 
> been bitten by roosters , dogs , cats , a horse , mosquitoes , bees , piss ants , ticks , chiggers , mouse , hamster , horse flies , unknown spiders , and spurred by a catfish
> 
> ...



I had a big buzzer nail me oncet.  He weighed 22 pounds.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 5, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all...



x2 But at least snake skins are dry,,,

Eels are nasty slimy snake wanna-be's..

If I happen to catch one fishing - I lop off it's head and toss for the raccoons.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I had a big buzzer nail me oncet.  He weighed 22 pounds.  View attachment 268680


Is it true better to be bitten by a big Rattler than a baby, big ones know how to not shoot their load on 1st bite. Darn Youngins need to learn everything from us oldies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2021)

When I moved to Fla as a 12 yr old child I never saw or knew what a Coral Snake was
I of course had to go snake , bug, and frog hunting , guess what I found.
I found a 2 ft coral snake (red touch yellow ) and I picked it up not knowing what I hand in my hands
The snake never tried to bite me but when an older man walked over and said  " Son don't panic but I need to to put that snake in here for me" he held out a pillow case so I did, It was not until the snake was away safely that they told me never catch a Coral snake by hand STUPID.
I wonder why the sanke never tried to bite me, maybe my blood would have killed him too LOL.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't like spiders n' snakes, baby that ain't what it takes to love me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> I don't like spiders n' snakes, baby that ain't what it takes to love me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2021)

The only rattlesnakes around here are Massaasaugas. They don't get very big, but drop for drop, they've got some of the most potent venom. I searched for many years to find one and never did. Nephew in law showed me a pic of a snake he saw in Fenton at a nature preserve. Glad he didn't pick it up.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

We have lots of Eastern Timber Rattlesnakes..
I encounter them often when fishing& hiking along Pocono freestone streams.
Even had a few swim past me as I waded midstream -they are good swimmers (skimmers)..

Rattlers are cool - they will warn you..

on other hand - we also have Copperheads...
they will lie in wait and strike you --
their venom is supposedly much more dangerous than rattlers..
Old woodsman tip - is that copperhead snakes give off a strong scent that smells like cucumbers..
That fact does not help me - since I am usually puffin herb along the trail...

perhaps -just perhaps -my herbal scent lulls the Copperhead to sleep....
thus protecting me from potential snakebites!!!  hahahaha

smoke Em if ya Gottum !!!!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, the Old Man came out with a Bronze, a Silver, and two Purple Hearts and a huge scar on his left shoulder made by the Army surgeons that pulled a thumb sized piece of shrapnel from an 88. He said getting hit probably saved his life.



I never served in the Military.. Born 1959 – never had to worry about being drawn in lottery..
Never had to register for draft (caught in the donut hole – fortunately – I guess)..

I thank each of you for your service – and at same time – regret the fact that you risked your lives – to
fight an “unwinnable politicians war”. Damm shame how our government lied about Vietnam.

I want to share a story about my Father -  Charles – a.k.a. Buddy (RIP).
*********************************************
Growing up - I knew my father served in the Military, (WWII and Pacific Theater) but he never spoke much about it. The only thing I recall was he talked a bit about a Samoan soldier who saved his life while battling Japs on island territories.. He stated that the Samoans were kind to their friends, but the most brutal of warriors.

My father never hunted -which is big is PA. When I came of age – my Uncle would take me hunting.
I never pressed my father – as to why he would not take me hunting.

Another thing I noticed about him – he would get “peeved” when he overheard some guy bragging up war stories – about how many kills they had – about how they vanquished the enemy!!

He told me – that in 99% of the cases – the braggart is Full of **** – and probably never saw action.
He felt that someone who went through such horror would not openly share with strangers.
**********************
Buddy died on 02-28-1995.
Next day – I was going through his closet & dresser drawers – looking for clothing (suit & tie- etc) for his burial.

Tucked far in the back of the bottom dresser drawer – was an old 38 special handgun with 10 rounds.
Below that was a small jewelry type box .

I opened it.

Inside was a folded letter and a Silver Star Medal.
I never knew Buddy was awarded the Silver Star Medal. He never spoke of it, He hid it away in the back of a dresser drawer.

I unfolded the letter. It was really old-school typed style – from Dept of Defense/Army…
The narrative stated:
My father and his platoon were trapped between crossfire – with wounded comrades to tend to, and about to exhaust their ammo supply.

My father took it upon himself to grab hand grenades and run along perimeter and up a hill -and successfully took out the enemy machine gun nests via grenades.

As a result – he helped save the lives of 14 other soldiers – who most likely were minutes away from
certain death -or possibly worse – being captured by the Japanese Army.

For his heroic efforts - he was awarded the US Silver Star.

Suddenly - it was clear to me:
No wonder he hated braggarts – telling white lies about Military Heroism.

But I still did not understand why he never shared this story with us.
       I still did not understand why he never took me hunting.

Until

in the letter – was a sentence that stated Buddy was 18 years old – the day that battle went down.
It blew me away -
envisioning the horrors he witnessed – as an 18 year old (barely an adult).

Now I understood why he kept silent.
Now I understood why he did not want to hunt.

Charles “Buddy” – was buried with Military Honors – with the Silver Star Medal pinned to his chest -with a new pack of Pall Mall cigs and new Zippo Lighter in his suit jacket pocket.

RIP Buddy


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Is it true better to be bitten by a big Rattler than a baby, big ones know how to not shoot their load on 1st bite. Darn Youngins need to learn everything from us oldies






See them stains?  If ya hold a quarter between two fingers, you can see how fargin big his head was. Do that, and you'll see his head was about the size of the back of your hand.

I had to _grab_ the damn' thing and pull it off me.  I swung the whole fargin snake against a tree... Dropped my jeans and saw I had one small fang-scratch, but that was all.  It just itched for a while.  Jeez.

I also made a movie of a red-touches-yellow fellow biting my boot.  And I had to grab a cottonmouth because it was in my tent blind and I stepped on it in the dark.  The guys in the hunt club nicknamed me "Snakebait" and nobody would go in the jungle with me.

This is the cottonmouth.  It is still _very_ alive in the picture.   Here is a cut-and-paste from the learned perfessers:

_"Full-grown [cottonmouth moccasin] snakes range anywhere from above 24 inches up to 36 inches in length."_








						Water Moccasin vs Cottonmouth - What's the Difference? - Wildlife Informer
					

When it comes to a water moccasin vs cottonmouth, you may be wondering if there is any difference. In this article that's exactly what we'll talk about.




					wildlifeinformer.com
				




(*A-_fargin_-HEM*) I am holding this sumbitch six inches back from his waving head.  This mythical beast was 54 fargin inches long.  That is a foot-and-a-half _*longer*_ than the perfessers say they get to.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2021)

that is a good story m4g........

my brother never talks about what he did in Nam and I don’t ask him....only thing he’s told me about was his platoon getting ambushed once and he also talked about all the orphan kids


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I never served in the Military.. Born 1959 – never had to worry about being drawn in lottery..
> Never had to register for draft (caught in the donut hole – fortunately – I guess)..
> 
> I thank each of you for your service – and at same time – regret the fact that you risked your lives – to
> ...


That damn' near brought tears to my eyes.  <salute>


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Woowee -- Silver be going nuts.
> 
> Herself and I just now got back from a trip to my LCD. I did not call ahead. Just as well. When we got there, the fargin phones were ringing off the hook.
> 
> ...


OK... This is a heads up, @putembk and other stackers.  It has really begun in Venezuela.  Lookit this:









						A single ounce of gold can now buy a house in Venezuela because of hyperinflation
					

Since last year, monetary policies instituted by Venezuelan President Nicholas Maduro have skyrocketed inflation to the point that it is on the precipice of hyper-inflation.  And reports going back just two months ago show that it is costing citizens around $150 just to buy a dozen eggs.




					www.linkedin.com
				




_"We got an incredible email this morning from one of our clients who's brother in law is a missionary down in Venezuela.  And he was telling us that in Venezuela, once ounce of silver will buy you food for three or four months... one ounce of silver.  And an ounce of gold will buy you a house." 

"So we're starting to see what I've talking about and predicting for over a year, that we're going to see these countries in Central and South America where everything is going to collapse and if you don't have gold and silver, you literally have nothing."_


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 6, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. Hope it be warmer where you be cause it be around zero here. Good day to stay buzzed all day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> it was all a head fake
> 
> im waiting until we get below $20 again



NOT a head-fake, bro.  The rubber band is getting tighter every single hour.  The PAPER price of silver does not reflect the REAL price of silver.

This makes for two things -- The paper price has gotten to ridiculous impossibilities.  Here is a graphic that proves paper price is B.S.  

This one is pure B.S.    *$SLV <-- All paper, all the time.*






The silver short squeeze is actually increasing.  COMEX (AKA: CRIMEX) has got to come up with physical silver to cover their shortings.  Very soon.  And they haven't got it.  

This one is REAL.  They are the ones gobbling up all the actual silver:






Right this minute, the paper price ($SLV) is $27.   If you want to buy an actual in your hand ounce of silver, you are going to pay a HUGE premium. That is, if you can find any.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Damn Walt, that's a big ole snake. You look pretty good for an old fart. I mean open casket good!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

22 minutes ago... a quick C&P about the Great Silver Short Squeeze...

"Sprott's *PSLV* continues to make a dent. The WSS guys are abandoning the JP Morgan scam called *SLV* and pouring funds into *PSLV*...prompting Sprott to stack MOAR phyzz."
[Edit note: phyzz = physical (silver)]






See what is happening RIGHT NOW?  The cartel CB's are in a panic.  They MUST "sell" more silver... at the PAPER PRICE.  So *SLV* <-- scam lightning bolt explosion coming -- keeps getting hollowed out, and they are losing badly because Sprott has snarfed up real silver.  *PSLV *goes UP.  So Sprott can buy some more silver.  The cartel CB's HAVE to "sell" more paper silver to keep the phony price down. Rinse and repeat.

They are so fargin screwed. 

There will be guys jumping off ledges.  Or thrown off.


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

@ Walt, damn I just got up.  Go ahead and scare me to death.....  Got to finish trimming this morning and gonna go and wet a line this afternoon so won't think about this today.   I hope things don't get this bad here....I need a drink.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I had a big buzzer nail me oncet.  He weighed 22 pounds.  View attachment 268680



A big rattler!  The Western Diamondbacks where I grew up averaged about 5' and  weighed about a pound per foot.  I saw one from the Texas panhandle that was about the size of the one in the attached picture. 

39F @ 87% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a friend this morning and planning a QWET extraction afterwards. 

I'll be testing a EtOH Pro vacuum still for an article and have already run it on straight alcohol to first insure it is working correctly.  It worked slick so I'm looking forward to trying it on product.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2021)

Yep there are some big Rattler's in west Texas. My Step Grandfather use to hunt them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Am I the only one @mean4green  sent his Gif Pic to?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This makes for two things -- The paper price has gotten to ridiculous impossibilities.  Here is a graphic that proves paper price is B.S.
> 
> This one is pure B.S.    *$SLV <-- All paper, all the time.*
> View attachment 268697
> ...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> and gonna go and wet a line this afternoon



A periodic fishing report would be greatly appreciated.
I am stuck with feet of snow in woods, ice jammed creeks, and mid winter doldrums.
Snow melt into streams == OFF SWITCH.

Perhaps you can start a new thread in Coffee Table section - and you, I, and other MJ FishHeads can 
boast about our piscatorial pursuits....

Tight Lines


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Am I the only one @mean4green  sent his Gif Pic to?



hahahaha

Am I the only one who has a pic of Roster?
 (this is all I ever see of him)


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A big rattler!  The Western Diamondbacks where I grew up averaged about 5' and  weighed about a pound per foot.  I saw one from the Texas panhandle that was about the size of the one in the attached picture.
> 
> 39F @ 87% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.
> 
> ...



Interestingly, the world's largest rattlers are found in Northrin Floriduh.  I was on Brahma Island (the largest fresh-water island in the US) hawg hunting.  Over the fireplace was what I at first thought was a large alligator skin.  It was a 16-foot rattlesnake.  

Up to that instant, I had no fargin idea that rattlesnakes got even half that size.  Here is a 15'1" buzzer.  His head was half-again wider than the back of your hand.






What made this one sorta stand out was that it was in a residential area. Look at how he is bending that pole as he writhes.  EEEK.






Lastly, here is a pic of a "small" one from Floriduh... only two inches between the fangs (try imitating the fangs using your fingles:


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Giid morning. I HATE snakes. The only good one is a dead one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep there are some big Rattler's in west Texas. My Step Grandfather use to hunt them.



We hunted in the annual Okene rattlesnake roundup, in Okene Oklahoma, which kept the snakes from growing bigger than around 5'.  People brought up larger ones from Texas to enter into the size contests, with the largest that I saw at around 13'.  Okeene Rattlesnake Hunt



Unca Walt said:


> Interestingly, the world's largest rattlers are found in Northrin Floriduh.  I was on Brahma Island (the largest fresh-water island in the US) hawg hunting.  Over the fireplace was what I at first thought was a large alligator skin.  It was a 16-foot rattlesnake.   Up to that instant, I had no fargin idea that rattlesnakes got even half that size.  Here is a 15'1" buzzer.  His head was half-again wider than the back of your hand.  What made this one sorta stand out was that it was in a residential area. Look at how he is bending that pole as he writhes.  EEEK.
> 
> View attachment 268714



That the snake catcher used a pole that long gives you insight into his thinking.  Here is another denizen native to Florida.






36F @ 84% Rh, cloudy with some rain, and predicted to reach 46F.

I ran two half gallon QWET batches of C-99/NL that I grew from Uni's seeds yesterday, trying out the EtOH Pro and it worked slick, as did the concentrate when I dabbed it this morning. Kudos and accolades to Extract Craft for a nice machine and Unigrower for a nice cross!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We hunted in the annual Okene rattlesnake roundup, in Okene Oklahoma, which kept the snakes from growing bigger than around 5'.  People brought up larger ones from Texas to enter into the size contests, with the largest that I saw at around 13'.  Okeene Rattlesnake Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TOW  Are you able to re-claim the ethanol  used?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> TOW  Are you able to re-claim the ethanol  used?



Like magic!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

EtOH PRO (ē-toe pro) — ExtractCraft
					

Features & Benefits of the EtOH Pro Series     NOW WITH FREE SHIPPING IN THE USA!      Made tough for what your small extraction business needs!    Closed system botanical ethanol extraction appliance    4L capacity (equals 1-2 pounds of dry material depending on density)    3 Hour processin




					www.extractcraft.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Like magic!


2 grand I wish it was more affordable


----------



## giggy (Feb 7, 2021)

that article has some bull crap in it. i have killed cottonmouths 4' and 5' long and bigger around then my arm. maybe they should have gone to southeast texas back waters, lakes and ponds. when i was a kid we were boat riding and skiing on lake houston. my cuz and i were under the bow cause it was chilly to us and we hear mine and his moms saying oh no, so we came out to see what was going on. seems the boat next to us lost a skier. when he did surface he wasn't moving much. they were beating the water with anything they could find while trying to get the man in the boat. he hit a ball of cottonmouths and was dead before they hit shore. news paper article said over 100 bites.



Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 268696
> 
> See them stains?  If ya hold a quarter between two fingers, you can see how fargin big his head was. Do that, and you'll see his head was about the size of the back of your hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Cottonmouth Myths II: Cottonmouth Breeding Balls
					

There is no such thing as a Cottonmouth breeding ball.Cottonmouths, Agkistrodon piscivorus, are so feared and misunderstood that perhaps the most terrifying thing the average citizen can imagine is these snakes in the process of making even more Cottonmouths. I would guess it is a combination of...




					livingalongsidewildlife.com


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

I recall hearing about that story giggy..

Water skiing into a ball of cottonmouths... Terrible way to go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> NOT a head-fake, bro.  The rubber band is getting tighter every single hour.  The PAPER price of silver does not reflect the REAL price of silver.
> 
> This makes for two things -- The paper price has gotten to ridiculous impossibilities.  Here is a graphic that proves paper price is B.S.
> 
> ...





I hope you are correct Sir and none of the Big silver hoarders decide to flood the market with physical to drive the price down

i am Leary of the pump and dumpers


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Walt said, " I was on Brahma Island (the largest fresh-water island in the US) "

You meant privately owned, right?


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2021)

giggy said:


> that article has some bull crap in it. i have killed cottonmouths 4' and 5' long and bigger around then my arm. maybe they should have gone to southeast texas back waters, lakes and ponds. when i was a kid we were boat riding and skiing on lake houston. my cuz and i were under the bow cause it was chilly to us and we hear mine and his moms saying oh no, so we came out to see what was going on. seems the boat next to us lost a skier. when he did surface he wasn't moving much. they were beating the water with anything they could find while trying to get the man in the boat. he hit a ball of cottonmouths and was dead before they hit shore. news paper article said over 100 bites.



I have heard stories like that since I was a kid.  There weren't many cotton mouths where I grew up.  Have seen a couple.  We had mostly Copper Heads and Rattlers.  I have never been bit but came close a couple of times.  Both Copper Heads.  I personally like snakes and spiders, good for keeping the bugs and rat population down.  Every time I see a garden snake that is where it goes.  In my veggie garden.  You should hear Mrs Pute scream when she sees on in the garden.  ha ha.....

@ Big, I'm not worried about pump and dumpers.  I am in this for the long run.  The word for the day.....BUY MORE!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2021)

I heard a story where two young boys were fishing on a small dock with their feet in the water and thought minnows were nibbling on thier toes and turned out to be little tiny baby cotton mouths. Have no idea how true it was but it sure made me think about dangling my feet in the water.


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2021)

Almost time for the big game......







Go Tampa.....


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 7, 2021)

who are u liking GO MAHOMIE


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2021)

Ive got my beer and weed ready. Im pulling for Brady.
Mahomes has plenty time. He will probably beat Bradys record and probably beat every record ever set before he is done. That guy is one bad ass QB.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Hell-o Im watching the Cheer Gals


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 7, 2021)

my treats are ready to already got into weed part


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I heard a story where two young boys were fishing on a small dock with their feet in the water and thought minnows were nibbling on thier toes and turned out to be little tiny baby cotton mouths. Have no idea how true it was but it sure made me think about dangling my feet in the water.



Up here, ya might loose a toe or two to a snapper. Think it as FL where a dude became a gal when one removed his joy stick.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> my treats are ready to already got into weed part


G Man @guerilla1950 
A avatar pic for you to use


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

OK an avatar for @Rudedude


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I heard a story where two young boys were fishing on a small dock with their feet in the water and thought minnows were nibbling on thier toes and turned out to be little tiny baby cotton mouths. Have no idea how true it was but it sure made me think about dangling my feet in the water.



Many moons ago, I was fishing a bass pond from the bank. Hot summer evening - feet in water - ass inda grass... 
I felt something rub my shin...
Watersnake wrapped around leg ---- sticking tongue at me..

Harmless water snake - yet I flailed & wailed like a schoolgirl,, kicking air until that snake felloff..
I had the eebie jeebies worse than a tweaking crackhead....

I hate snakes...


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2021)

Boring game.  TB pretty much controled both sides of the ball.  Disappointed I KC's O line.  Mahomes is lucky to be alive.  Good for Brady.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

TB put the BeatDown on da Chiefs..

Mahomes & Co never stood a chance.

*The Old Man #7....*
reminds me of the Jack Daniels Black Label....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

Super Bowl ring number 7.
10 appearance's. Thats going to be a tough record to beat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> 2 grand I wish it was more affordable



Me too!  I own a Extract Craft Turbo, which I get by with, but processing a half gallon at a time is a handy feature if you have any volume.  One of the things I've appreciated in my personal relation with Graywolf, is that he gets to beta test some keen equipment that young Jimmy can't afford. 



putembk said:


> I have heard stories like that since I was a kid.  There weren't many cotton mouths where I grew up.  Have seen a couple.  We had mostly Copper Heads and Rattlers.  I have never been bit but came close a couple of times.  Both Copper Heads.  I personally like snakes and spiders, good for keeping the bugs and rat population down.



Cottonmouths were the most common poisonous snake where I grew up and they a thick snake, so grew huge, especially along the Washita River, where they could be seen regularly sunning themselves on logs.  We would also catch them regularly when seining farm ponds to rid them of trash fish.  The trick is how to get them out of the net without getting bitten.

While we drove to Okene to hunt rattlesnakes for the El Paso zoo, we tried to avoid water moccasins and shot them on sight if'n we were packing.  They are far more aggressive than a rattlesnake and will attack and chase rather than warn and try to get away.  I remember my dad beating one to death with his prize custom made bamboo fly pole that was attacking us, and I still have the broken rod.

I never saw writhing masses of cotton mouths, but have seen kingsnakes do that.  I always took the kingsnakes to our barn alongside one of the gardens and remember one year finding a mass of them about the size of my finger, which I grabbed hands full and chased my older sister with.  My two younger sisters thought they were cool.

39F @ 80% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 46F.

I jarred up my first two QWET extractions for dabbing and combined the semi spent material from them into one and extracted them using a 10 minute soak with periodic agitation. 

The EtOH Pro made short work of removing the bulk of the alcohol and I stopped short so that I could still pour it and finished it off by airing it out in a casserole dish over night.  I took a couple dabs of it this morning, which were delightful, and it's now in the oven at 250F decarboxylating before turning it into a tincture.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt said, " I was on Brahma Island (the largest fresh-water island in the US) "
> 
> You meant privately owned, right?



I dunno.  It is in central Floriduh.   And I wrote _"in the US"_.  I meant "in Floriduh".

It has been owned by the same family since the Civil War.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I recall hearing about that story giggy..
> 
> Water skiing into a ball of cottonmouths... Terrible way to go.



Cottonmouths do not do balls. <-- TINS, Pilgrims.  _Rattlers do_. 

Like this:


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

Just thought of a funny:  Again, up at the hunt club... I was catching some nice sunfish, standing hip deep in the water wearing shorts. Had a fair mess of them on my stringer when my bud calls out:

_"Yo, Snakebait!  Look down at your stringer."_

I did, and nearly catted on the spot.  There was a huge, very fat cottonmouth right on the surface, actually touching me, eating one of the sunfish on the stringer.

C-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y,  I untied it from my belt and eased it away from my hip.  Fargin monster snake swam off with it.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 8, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

And while we are at the subject of big buzzers... This is the biggest rattle I ever got off a buzzer:

THREE fargin inches long -- 18+ sheds:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

It was as if Tyrann Mathieu took a page from the rage that the powers that be
and could not stay out of Brady's face (what an azzwipe) Brady did what was expected and kept a cool head. That is what makes him a Great Man and a Winner.


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Morning trying to get the fog cleared out so I can think straight.


----------



## giggy (Feb 8, 2021)

go tell that to the dead man's family. next thing you'll be telling me is that a whipcoach will bite it's tail make a ring and roll away.



RosterTheCog said:


> Cottonmouth Myths II: Cottonmouth Breeding Balls
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a Cottonmouth breeding ball.Cottonmouths, Agkistrodon piscivorus, are so feared and misunderstood that perhaps the most terrifying thing the average citizen can imagine is these snakes in the process of making even more Cottonmouths. I would guess it is a combination of...
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mean, I know water snakes ain't venomous, but the little bastards do love to bite. I've had a few in my life, and even the freshly hatched babies can't resist biting ya when they can. Damn critters just have an attitude.

Any of you boys plan on takin' a piss outside today, make sure you take an axe with ya or you'll be there 'til spring.

Almost forgot; It's BEER DAY!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

My Granny had a Whipcoach as a pet, poor snake died when Granny bit it


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

AH!!

Giggy and Roster were talking about a snake that I never heard of.  Had me goin'...

Then it hit me:  That is *Coachwhip* <-- So named because it looks like the whip used on a coach.

Now, if'n youse start talking about mamba blacks...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> AH!!
> 
> Giggy and Roster were talking about a snake that I never heard of.  Had me goin'...
> 
> ...


I knoiw all about the deadly Black Mama


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I knoiw all about the deadly Black Mama


They have tiny babies LOL


----------



## giggy (Feb 8, 2021)

sorry uncky, i have dyslexia today.

QUOTE="Unca Walt, post: 1113527, member: 60592"]
AH!!

Giggy and Roster were talking about a snake that I never heard of.  Had me goin'...

Then it hit me:  That is *Coachwhip* <-- So named because it looks like the whip used on a coach.

Now, if'n youse start talking about mamba blacks...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> It was as if Tyrann Mathieu took a page from the rage that the powers that be
> and could not stay out of Brady's face (what an azzwipe) Brady did what was expected and kept a cool head. That is what makes him a Great Man and a Winner.



I'm surprised one of the asswipe commentators did not somehow twist that into a racist act..

Halftime "POS" Show - black dood jumpin around with a bunch of retardo leotardo;s wearing White Face!!

Should I be offended?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning trying to get the fog cleared out so I can think straight.



dat
sorta
sounds
like

Your Tax Dollar$ at Work

an

OxyMoron


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 8, 2021)

I used to love the half time shows but last night's just put me to sleep. they used to have bands like The Stones or The Who and the acts now just make me say "who"?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

If I were Super Bowl Halftime Show Czar:

Here is my choice:

for an Appropriate Song,

by a Band that will ROCK YOUR JERSEY Off:

AC DC - Let's Play Ball !!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 9, 2021)

32F @ 85% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 47F.

Progress on extractions and my article, with some extra time thrown in yesterday for a long afternoon nap.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2021)

Inna 80's here.  My peacocks just landed on my roof from one of the pine trees.  Sounds like a football team parachuting in.

Ah.  Dammit.  The thumps woke up Her Highness.  I will go out to give them some yummies so they don't begin that mellifluous honking.

Am back.  

We have a bromance going.  Beta peacock has imprinted upon me.  As soon as I stepped outside, he fluffed all up and began dancing around me.

Herself looked at this display and asked, "Should I be jealous?"


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Lol,,,cant pick a hole yet. Ones an ass,,the other cant remember where his ass is.
> And i could never be bi,,im to old,,,,my ass hurts just wiping it.
> And stop picking on your Cuz,,,he is just confused. Probably learned it in the Public School System.



Dear Hopster of Herb:

you obviously gotz plenty of spare time on your handz,








Keep On Keepin On  Doooooood,

&

You Will Cross the Finish Line !!!!

NAKED AZZ SLIDE 4 da WIN!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2021)

freaking freezing out here , hoarfrost was so thick yesterday that even the hookers stayed home..
.and it’s going to get worse the next few days...

my chickens stayed in the henhouse all day yesterday and will do the same the next 2-3 days...they get all cooped up and restless but that’s better than frozen feet and frozen waddles...

.the poor roosters combs are turning black , then it rots off , the roosters don’t seem to mind....sometimes I have to put some Vaseline on their combs for protection from frostbite...

time for some mush


----------



## giggy (Feb 9, 2021)

never watched a half time show, as a matter of fact i have never watched a super bowl. the only football games i watched where my grandsons. don't watch nothing that has anything to do with a ball. i'm almost that way with wheels too, don't watch nascar no more and hardly watch drag racing. 51º this morn.

oh and morning.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 9, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> never watched a half time show, as a matter of fact i have never watched a super bowl. the only football games i watched where my grandsons. don't watch nothing that has anything to do with a ball. i'm almost that way with wheels too, don't watch nascar no more and hardly watch drag racing. 51º this morn.
> 
> oh and morning.


Gig 
What do you watch?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> never watched a half time show, as a matter of fact i have never watched a super bowl. the only football games i watched where my grandsons. don't watch nothing that has anything to do with a ball. i'm almost that way with wheels too, don't watch nascar no more and hardly watch drag racing. 51º this morn.
> 
> oh and morning.



I'm in the same boat, Giggy. Used to watch noosecar, but Wallace and the woke crowd ruined it for me.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 9, 2021)

I bet he watches porno. lol
I haven't watched nascar sence they quit using real cars.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Morning check in.  That half time show was the worst thing I have seen in a long time.  Looked a bit racist to me and I am offended but I am an old white guy so I don't count. I know why I watch football.....nothing else on.  We have 400 fricken channels and there isn't anything to watch.  I watch Street Outlaws as I was one of those in my younger day.  Other than that Newsmax. Mrs Pute watches cooking and Hallmark.....  More to watch when there was no remote and only 3 channels. 

@ Big....if you think it's cold now just wait until the weekend.  I won't be going outside much this week.  Nothing on the tube and cold...I will be the old guy looking out the window as you drive by.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning check in.  That half time show was the worst thing I have seen in a long time.  Looked a bit racist to me and I am offended but I am an old white guy so I don't count. I know why I watch football.....nothing else on.  We have 400 fricken channels and there isn't anything to watch.  I watch Street Outlaws as I was one of those in my younger day.  Other than that Newsmax. Mrs Pute watches cooking and Hallmark.....  More to watch when there was no remote and only 3 channels.
> 
> @ Big....if you think it's cold now just wait until the weekend.  I won't be going outside much this week.  Nothing on the tube and cold...I will be the old guy looking out the window as you drive by.....




ha!...I got rid of my tv about 14 yrs ago and haven’t looked back

yeah budddy , cold enough that I am putting a couple of heat lamps in the henhouse...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2021)

My Vizio 55" took a dump on me yesterday morning. Noticed that it still had some time left on the extended warrantee (which I never, ever buy) so I called the place that had the paperwork. Did most of it online, then talked to an actual person. Young Indian dude (dot, not feather) walked me through all the reset options and it looked for a minute it was going to work. Nope. Called back and got another Indian, but this one was a gal. Both spoke perfect English, and the gal had a barely detectable accent.  She and I went through the same steps as before with the same results. Wound up getting most of my money back, so Wallyworld got the money and a little extra for an upgrade to a 65". Bought the extended warrantee again, too. Thing sure fills up a bedroom, I'll tell ya!


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Living the High life Hippie....I only have a 42" in my bedroom.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> We have 400 fricken channels and there isn't anything to watch.



I was never much of a TeeeVeee fan.
Recently - I tossed Verizon to the curb due to their chitty DSL service that slowed tremendously. They kept trying to sell me a "speed upgrade" for mo $$$. I told them to pound sand & that I am off to Comcast.
Comcast set me up with Triple Play Package - $162/month - for TV, Internet (super fast) & Home Phone with unlimited Long Distance to US & Canada.

Tubi - this is the bomb - everything is FREE - great movies each day, classic rock *or any genre) concerts & documentaries, yada yada...  Record anything by push of button - Voice Remote is da bomb too.

I never thought I would be a spokesman for Comcast- but they won me over. btw - I got a 2 yr price lock on the package. Not too shabby -vs the ** I put up with Verizon..


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> , but this one was a gal. Both spoke perfect English, and the gal had a barely detectable accent.  She and I went through the same steps as before with the same results. Thing sure fills up a bedroom, I'll tell ya!









Me Luv U Long Time Joe!!!

wait,,,

what??


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

@ MG, I pay about the same for Xfinity.  Still nothing on.....   If you would have asked me 10 years ago that my television and phones would cost $300 a month I would have shot you on the spot....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow! I'm payin' over $270 a month for Commie-cast but I've also got the security system, too. The Pullet pops for Netfilx and Hulu, and I pony up for Hulu. Got TONS of crap to watch.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ MG, I pay about the same for Xfinity.  Still nothing on.....   If you would have asked me 10 years ago that my television and phones would cost $300 a month I would have shot you on the spot....



If you told me 10 years ago that people would pay over $1 for a bottle of water I would have shot back.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

I  have none of that...,.probably why nothing is on.....watching The Five.....

Did my tax prep work yesterday now need to see my account.  Pain in the A.  Now just get to find out how much I get to write a check for.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

mean4green said:


> If you told me 10 years ago that people would pay over $1 for a bottle of water I would have shot back.


 Ha....un beliveable


----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Did my tax prep work yesterday now need to see my account.  Pain in the A.  Now just get to find out how much I get to write a check for.



Tax Avoidance Advice:

If you claim some of your baby clones - they can be used to claim Child Tax Credit - up to $1,400 each.

You will have to name each child, (warning - names of Seven Dwarfs may trigger audit flag)..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

Im with Hippie. I have Spectrum for my Internet and Hulu,,but i mostly watch Air Tv. Hell i get over 70 channels with my Air Tv and its free. My redneck ass watches old shit like Bonanza and Wells Fargo. Which is Grit TV channel 49.3
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2021)

32F @ 80% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 45F. 

I worked on an article and taxes until we got a call telling us our new dishwasher was not going to be delivered as promised and there was no new date as the factory had discontinued building anything but stainless for the foreseeable future.  Grayfox had her heart set on black  stainless but we bit the bullet and accepted a stainless color, which I got extra points for, when I dropped what I was doing and leaped to pickup and install it.  A month or so without a dishwasher has revealed how spoiled the two of us have become.

Our TV sees mostly Netflix and DVD's.  I used to watch the news until it got so biased as to insult my intelligence, as compared to the same news on the net.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2021)

Yestiddy -- I feel I can 'fess this:

I SMOKED A BLUNT FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE.  <-- TINS

 

It was a _very_ strange experience, indeed.  First off, I lit up, took a big hit... and the fargin blunt kept billowing solid clouds of precious, forever lost to humanity, smoke.   I tried to slow it down, and my fingers got covered in some kind of black glue.

I tried to bite the tar/glue off so as not to lose any more goodness than was gushing out the end of the blunt.  No joy. 

So by the time it was half-way gone... I'd been taking quick hits to minimize smoke loss, and I was as high as a giraffe's puscy.

The scene where Cheech asks Chong, _"How's my driving?"

"I think we're parked, man."_

I now understand that scene perfectly.

But I am NLAV now.  No more BOHICA for this hoary old expert.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2021)

Late add:  The experience was epic.  Wonderful.

BUT.

My gawd, such egregious profligacy!! 

I use one of those glass cigarette-lookin' things Big gave me, or the volcano.  With either, the loss is minimal to zerio.  <-- With the glass thingy, I skip-breathe.  I have found a perfect level of skip: 20 partial exhales/inhales.  At the end of 20, no sign of smoke is visible in my exhale.  It takes a minute and fifteen seconds to complete the skip.  I do not think there are many here who could take continual hits, and hold each one for over a minute.  Not unless they learn the skip-breathe technique. But I'm sure you can infer how it will really stretch your supply and get you max for every tiny bud.  

Of course, I DO think there are many here scratching their heads wondering why anyone would go to such trouble, since they all just burn their extra bales each month at the dump. 

With the Volcano, I could do the whole bag in your living room, and you would not see any smoke at all or smell much of anything. Zerio loss.

NLAV


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yestiddy -- I feel I can 'fess this:
> 
> I SMOKED A BLUNT FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE.  <-- TINS
> 
> ...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im with Hippie. I have Spectrum for my Internet and Hulu,,but i mostly watch Air Tv. **** i get over 70 channels with my Air Tv and its free. My redneck ass watches old shit like Bonanza and Wells Fargo. Which is Grit TV channel 49.3
> Yehaaaaaaaaaa



me too - I record Daily - 
Leave it to Beaver,
JohnnyCarson - just watch his monologues,
ArchieBunker Place
Jefferson - George is a Riot - bigger Bigot than Archie !!!

p.z. 

Q: What was the dirtiest line ever said on TV - back in the 50's?
.
.
.
.
A: When June Cleaver turned to Ward and asked :

      Ward, don't you think you were a little tough on the Beaver last night?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 10, 2021)

What a misfit bunch to draw to.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hopper, I forgot to mention the Roku stick. If you like old westerns and other shit like that, you can get tons for free. I'm into spooky movies, and they've got more than I'll ever have time to watch.


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2021)

Morning...you guys always put a smile on my face first thing every day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2021)

OK, a show of hands; Who ain't stoned?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie i have a Fire Stick,,thats how i get Hulu.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a firestick too


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie i have a Fire Stick,,thats how i get Hulu.



Hopper - My Glass Bullet is my Fire Stick,that's how I get Stoned Immaculate!!!

SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yestiddy -- I feel I can 'fess this:
> 
> I SMOKED A BLUNT FOR THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE.  <-- TINS
> 
> ...



I tried many times - to talk sense into young guns who roll massive joints or smoke blunts.
Try to explain they are wasting good herb,Herb.

My SOP when it comes to J's
Single Paper Original White ZigZag,
perfect amount of MaryJayWanna to produce a perfectly proportioned MJ cigarette (a.k.a. J),

Use a small roachclip fashioned from an AlligatorClip.

Take 2 hits - ponder reality,
Take  2 more hits - Stoned Immaculate.
Tap ashes out truck window,
Take another hit whenever ready.
Clip & J sit nicely in ash tray,
No Goo, NoMess, Just a whitey J turning into a Brutha J as Mr. ZZ paper absorbs the goodness
residual of MaryJayWanna!!!

This Old Dawg tried to teach Young Pups a Valuable Life Lesson,
butt
them Young Pups Won't Hunt...

WASSUP WIT DAT???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, a show of hands; Who ain't stoned?



I'm sorry, what was the question??

36F @ 74% RH, freezing rain and snow, 8 mph winds with gusts, and predicted to reach 26F.

Oregon once again sets a new high road standard and vaccinates the prisoners in Oregon as 1-A, ahead of the elderly younger than 80, while excluding restaurant employees as essential trades. 

The recent PSU study revealed that Oregon tenants were over $100 million behind in rent, with record homeless, and of course one of the reasons that rents are as high as they are, is our extremely high property taxes.  On our units they run about 24% of rental income.

In addition the city seriously rips us for the water and sewer, another 16% and we also pay the garbage so that there is no incentive to let it accumulate.

Of course we have to buy and maintain the units as well, and luckily ours are paid for, but include here the cost of maintaining them, plus any mortgage interest, not considering any return on investment opportunity losses.

From what’s left comes city, county, Metro, State, and Federal taxes. 

If not for the tax burden, rents would be more affordable and there would be less homeless, but we continue to jack up the taxes to cover homeless social programs rather than addressing the root causes.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 11, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm sorry, what was the question??
> 36F @ 74% RH, freezing rain and snow, 8 mph winds with gusts, and predicted to reach 26F.
> Oregon once again sets a new high road standard and vaccinates the prisoners in Oregon as 1-A, ahead of the elderly younger than 80, while excluding restaurant employees as essential trades.
> The recent PSU study revealed that Oregon tenants were over $100 million behind in rent, with record homeless, and of course one of the reasons that rents are as high as they are, is our extremely high property taxes.  On our units they run about 24% of rental income.
> ...



My Condolences,
Oregon - never been there.
The only things I know about Oregon,
- home of the spotted Owl – (Late 80’s??) which really tossed a wrench to lumber industry
- at that time – I was involved with a startup company which produced manufactured wooden I-beams made from common lumber (2x4 or 2x6) finger jointed together, and married to cuts of OSB board.

We had contract with Weyerhaeuser (lumber behemoth). They bought 100% of our output.

On Day 1 – the company was not at break-even. It was profitable – and cash flow was solid since Weyerhaeuser paid their bills quicker than quick.

Two years later – company sold to a Weyerhaeuser competitor – a little company known as Georgia Pacific – who jumped on manufactured I-beam band wagon via acquisition.


I found myself at the
Right Place at the Right Time…
can you say ChaChing??
**********

Next – the Discovery show about the lumbermen.
**********
Finally – lots of Californians moved to Oregon to flee
their dreaded, over-taxed, liberal short-sighted state.
But – they brought with them their tax burden, liberal shortsightedness,
and other ** 1st World Problems,
only to
screw up Oregon – (a.k.a. Californification II).

*** is wrong with People?

Once again – my deepest Condolences.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I have worked with these , Amazes me to how strong they are .


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm sorry, what was the question??



Who dealt?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Who dealt?


Don't know. What's t r u m p? Euchre, for the censors.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't know. What's t r u m p? Euchre, for the censors.



spades

is that politically correct?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> spades
> 
> is that politically correct?


New code word  Spades for the Win LOL   Anyone want to play a nice game of Spades?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have worked with these , Amazes me to how strong they are .
> View attachment 268866



I was involved with a startup company American I-Beam Corp.. that manufactured them. One of the first plants in the nation making wooden I-Beams - up to 60 feet long.. Guaranteed silentfloor -no squeaks over time.  Company was gobbled up by Georgia Pacific acquisition.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Thats a racist statement Roster


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 12, 2021)

Unca's Maxim #372:   "*We must believe in free will. We have no choice."  *

And the corollary, Unca's Maxim #373:  *"If Billy Graham were alive, he’d turn over in his grave."*


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

Good morning..

hey Unca , it is 8 degrees here this morning...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

We will look like that Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2021)

mean4green said:


> The only things I know about Oregon,
> - home of the spotted Owl – (Late 80’s??) which really tossed a wrench to lumber industry.  Finally – lots of Californians moved to Oregon to flee
> their dreaded, over-taxed, liberal short-sighted state.  But – they brought with them their tax burden, liberal shortsightedness,
> and other ** 1st World Problems  only to screw up Oregon – (a.k.a. Californification II).



Not to forget the Snail Darters.  Oregon had a Republican governor when I moved here in 1965, but he actually governed more fiscally conservative, yet civilly liberal, as is most of Oregon still.  Alas as you note, enough of the central Willamette Valley was flooded with immigrants from the land of CA, that our part of the state has become both fiscally and civilly liberal, with enough votes to speak for the rest of the state. 



Unca Walt said:


> Who dealt?





Hippie420 said:


> Don't know. What's t r u m p? Euchre, for the censors.





bigsur51 said:


> spades is that politically correct?



Yes, thank you for asking, I would love a Modello Negro!  Is the "Pot" right?



WeedHopper said:


> We will look like that Sunday and Monday



We already do have a light covering, with more predicted!  27F @ 78% RH, snow, with winds at 17 mph and predicted to soar to 29F before days end.

On top of a freezing rain so we will be digging out the crampons for this mornings dawg walk, but planning to spend the day with indoor sports and debauchery, spiced with periodic brave forays into the winter blast mit der stalwart and enthusiastic pup who loves it all. 

A salute to the insightful soul who invented foul and extreme weather gear, so that I too can laugh in the face of the blizzard while frolicking with the glad faced pups.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning..
> 
> hey Unca , it is 8 degrees here this morning...
> 
> ...


Jeez... Wouldja lookit that!!  It is so fargin cold, even the _barbed wire_ has come down to huddle up!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 12, 2021)

Supposed to get ice here monday evening, i hope not.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Things got a bit crispy last night, so I'm putting myself on the wagon, 'til Monday anyhoo. Slept like a rock, dreamt of an old, long dead friend, and woke up still zoned.
Gotta find something mellow to do to entertain the troops. Keep warm thoughts, my brothers (sisters too, if'n they're lurking). The whistle pig says we've got six more weeks of this crap.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 12, 2021)

I live in the north to Hippie and I have some good news for you, It's about to get much worse, at least here in Michigan.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> I live in the north to Hippie and I have some good news for you, It's about to get much worse, at least here in Michigan.


I can see why you got fired from the Suicide Prevention Hotline.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 12, 2021)

Yeah..... but only 7 more months till winter.  yuck yuck!


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

nature, history, learning channel, diy, hgtv, cooking and cartoons.



RosterTheCog said:


> Gig
> What do you watch?


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

how did you know?



1sickpuppy said:


> I bet he watches porno. lol
> I haven't watched nascar sence they quit using real cars.


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

cool pic



bigsur51 said:


> Good morning..
> 
> hey Unca , it is 8 degrees here this morning...
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

dayum I do not like this cold...I need to get the hell out of this damn icebox


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Things got a bit crispy last night, so I'm putting myself on the wagon, 'til Monday anyhoo. Slept like a rock, dreamt of an old, long dead friend, and woke up still zoned.
> Gotta find something mellow to do to entertain the troops. Keep warm thoughts, my brothers (sisters too, if'n they're lurking). The whistle pig says we've got six more weeks of this crap.


nEVER HEARD THEM CALLED THAT BEFORE


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

giggy said:


> nature, history, learning channel, diy, hgtv, cooking and cartoons.


mE TOO


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Its like an ice rink out there. I went to the store earlier and you better know what your doing.
Its so slick you cannot brake at all in a turn. Just go slow and point in the direction you plan on going. Do not brake unless absolutely necessary or your fucked. Almost didnt get out of my driveway.
They say that so far its going to be the coldest we have ever had in our recorded history and the second longest of below freezing in our recorded history here in the Dallas area.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Global warming my ass!

Roster, you've never heard them called whistle pigs? You must be a city boy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Roster im gonna kick your ass. We cant mention the Presidents from either side.
Talking about Big Brother or the Government is fine but we cant go past that. Big dummy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 13, 2021)

24F @ 91% RH, more snow, 16mph winds with gusts, and predicted to reach 34F.

Lots of snow and ice, power outages and gusty wind, with I-84 closed.  To compound things, our landscaper didn't show up to mow our lawn, nor did he call begging off......... 

Snow had drifted halfway up Miss Layla's dog door, effectively blocking it off and it opens outward so I couldn't open it either, soo I opened her door inward and scooped enough snow out of the way to crawl through her dog door myself to get to my shovels in the rear storage shed.  

Alas the storage shed was drifted in even worse, so I used an empty flower pot to scoop enough snow away from the back door to give Miss Layla clear passage and so that the door itself opened far enough for me to get in and out. 

The side door is also drifted, but it opens inward and was not as deep, so easy to clear.  Our front door is clear but snow on the front porch and the porch step has disappeared.

Nice romp in the park with Grayfox and the enthusiastic young pup.  She always has a blast in the snow!

Next I need to dig out the storage shed to get to the shovels............


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 13, 2021)

Yeah Wolf, nor-easter comin in off lake Huron this mornin. REAL shi**y out here right now, shovelin is a fools venture, at least for the time being. Our poor chickens don't know whether to crap of go blind, when they talk among themselves they call snow "that white lava". OK, I might have just hit the bong when I heard them talkin. Gotta get in the machine and start seriously moving mother natures finest.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Funny....NOT, looks like everyone of us is freezing their A S S off today.....

Roster, no more Coffee breaks for you.....go sit in the corner...







Don't look over your shoulder with that pathetic look....STAY IN THE CORNER....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

10-04 Commander Putes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

I want to be called RosterMan


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

You quit pickin' on my boy Roster. Hopper already promised to kick his ass, and he's kinda into that stuff. 

Been snowing slow but constant at Rancho Hippie, so I'm gonna let my onion rings settle for a minute and fire up the Jeep and clean the white stuff up. Supposed to get some more next week. Time will tell.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry Hippie but RosterMan is so easy to pick on.....kind of leaves his A S S hanging out the front window.....






Seems like evverybody wants a piece of him......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sorry Hippie but RosterMan is so easy to pick on.....kind of leaves his A S S hanging out the front window.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The women line up to woo me


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 13, 2021)

I get a soft on just looking at those fag's. Back in the suck(Army for those that didn't have the pleasure) they use to give us 3 in the morning(c-rats) 3 in the afternoon and three in the evening, they were old(vintage 1940) but they were good. Traded my cookies(not my thia-sticks) and my chocolate bars for the cig's. Now my M.D. says they might kill me, so I had to give them up, where was he than?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've had three different doctors tell me the same thing. I'm still here. They ain't.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

Woo Hoo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

I love fireworks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

OK who else as a wee lad took hundreds of red jacket fireworks apart just to make one loud one LOL


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 13, 2021)

Used to make "mini mortars" in 'nam and see who could make them go the farthest. Made 'em outta mini gun bullets (30 caliber). Used the tracers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

AladinSane said:


> Used to make "mini mortars" in 'nam and see who could make them go the farthest. Made 'em outta mini gun bullets (30 caliber). Used the tracers.


I still have a few tracers , never made mini mortars sound cool  
After pulling it off what did you ignite with


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Remember those red rolls of caps you put in your cap gun?? Take a whole roll and put it on a cement front porch and swat it with a hammer. My ears rang clean into puberty.


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I still have a few tracers , never made mini mortars sound cool
> After pulling it off what did you ignite with
> View attachment 268978


Touch a lit cigarette to 'em and off they go into the pond or rice paddy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can see why you got fired from the Suicide Prevention Hotline.


Yeah, bubba kept putting on a dot-head Indian accent to ask the caller if he could drive a truck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> I get a soft on just looking at those fag's. Back in the suck(Army for those that didn't have the pleasure) they use to give us 3 in the morning(c-rats) 3 in the afternoon and three in the evening, they were old(vintage 1940) but they were good. Traded my cookies(not my thia-sticks) and my chocolate bars for the cig's. Now my M.D. says they might kill me, so I had to give them up, where was he than?


I remember the cigarettes in the little 4-pack. We usually got Winstons


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

i used to used to shot gun flake and smokeless muzzle loader powder. old metal band aid boxes along with lead bee bees. yes we did get in trouble.


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

when i was in we had our regular packs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> Yeah Wolf, nor-easter comin in off lake Huron this mornin. REAL shi**y out here right now, shovelin is a fools venture, at least for the time being.



I spent one half of one winter near lake Michigan and had enough.  If I covet snow, I would rather go to the mountains than have it delivered to my doorstep.



bubbawhale said:


> Back in the suck(Army for those that didn't have the pleasure) they use to give us 3 in the morning(c-rats) 3 in the afternoon and three in the evening, they were old(vintage 1940) but they were good.



In 1962 we had C-rations with green packaged Lucky Strikes.



RosterTheCog said:


> OK who else as a wee lad took hundreds of red jacket fireworks apart just to make one loud one LOL



I disassembled cherry bombs and packed the powder into a spent 12 gauge shell that I had knocked the primer out of.  After packing the case with flash powder, I either waxed a cherry bomb fuse in the flash hole or broke a black cat in half and stuck it in the hole left by the primer.  

I also made black powder in high school chemistry lab, as well as solid rocket propellent.



Hippie420 said:


> Remember those red rolls of caps you put in your cap gun?? Take a whole roll and put it on a cement front porch and swat it with a hammer. My ears rang clean into puberty.



Black powder is shock sensitive and we used to smash any firecracker that didn't go off with a hammer to get them to bang.

27F @ 87% RH, snow with 10 mph winds, and predicted to reach 40F by tomorrow morning with rain, so should clear the snow and flood the local steams and rivers.  I predict some serious mud and land slides in the burned off parts.

Our governor has declared a state of emergency, the bus and rail lines shut down, the gorge freeway continues to be closed, there is extensive storm damage, much of Clackamas County is without power and we were off here for awhile.  

In contrast, the park across the street was full of people playing in the snow and the area restaurants are opening despite the weather, now that our governor says they can.  

I extracted another half gallon of buds, this some 2017 material that I forgot in my curing cabinet, and sampled the concentrate this morning.  Wowza is it sedative!!  I almost decided to take a short nap from two dabs.


----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2021)

Question for all you creberial types ....... How did we all get to this point.....?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Remember those red rolls of caps you put in your cap gun?? Take a whole roll and put it on a cement front porch and swat it with a hammer. My ears rang clean into puberty.


I used a cheap hammer once and a piece of the hammer (metal) shot off and imbedded in my face
I use a red brick after that man what a boom when they went off all together (or was it just my kid ears LOL)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Question for all you creberial types ....... How did we all get to this point.....?


Now you blew my mind


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Question for all you creberial types ....... How did we all get to this point.....?



Yes thank you, I would love another beer!


----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2021)

ha ha.....I was sober when I posted.....as soon as I put a few back maybe I will be able to answer my own silly question.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

Pute, My cerebral Hurts, do you mean geographically, metaphysically, chronologically, emotionally, systematically, graphically, ideologically? Dude, your killing my buzz.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> Pute, My cerebral Hurts, do you mean geographically, metaphysically, chronologically, emotionally, systematically, graphically, ideologically? Dude, your killing my buzz.


Wasn't that cerberus the one that is a BIG doggie with a lotsa (3) heads that bit people inna arse if they tried to get the h ell out of H ell?  Cerberus hurts, no error. 

But I just gotta point out, upon reflection, that Cerberus hurts by biting escapees onna arse.  That means we should add: "physically" as in arse-biting.   

Blame it on @Big


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

OK, @Big can take it, he's a tough guy. Bow, Bow, Bow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Question for all you creberial types ....... How did we all get to this point.....?


Well I look at it this way, the way I have lived and worked over the years I hope my mind gives out before my body so I don't feel more pain that we all know is coming.
Senility a blessing in disguise ,


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

Brother Roster, My man, I watched my brother-in-law(who taught me how to tie my shoes) go down that road. I waited  and waited for him to not know who I was, to not know my name  and the day that happened I could have sat down and cried. Yes, It was much relief for everyone when he no longer knew sh*t , but, It like to killed me(he was a hunting and fishing fool, and a electrician by trade). One of the hardest men I have ever known brought to his knees by a G*d Dam* old timers ill. Truth, I want to be able to make the decision whether to go on by my own hand. Won't burden my boy's or my wife. 




D*mn, that get's a little dark fast Hey,,,,,,,


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

Please pass me that bowl guy's.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

Now just a dang minnit!!


"Question for all you *creberial* types..."

I am certain there's gotta be some kinda deep fargin code in there... Lessee:  First thing pops up is *creberial* an anagram for *blearier *-- so maybe putembk just wanted us _blearier_ ones to be the ones to answer.

So I will answer in code:  lowered and roweled give the answer to you. (anagram)

I think the easy answer is that we are on yet another cusp of humanity.  It is clearly cyclic.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

Yessir unca, mayhap's got me merds wicks up or possum using some other language, it's hard to tell this far into the weed's or should I say weed. yuck yuck. 5er's, out.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 14, 2021)

One of my plants has joined the Klan. Seriously though, it is dropping to -2C tonight, I gotta do something. My New Year grow, outside. Seed put in Jan 1.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Dang it Roster  You did it again


----------



## 5meo (Feb 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I spent one half of one winter near lake Michigan and had enough.  If I covet snow, I would rather go to the mountains than have it delivered to my doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, so yall south side of the river are also up Schitz Creek. You'd think the people in charge would be prepared for these situations. Last time we had this much snow, PDX and Vantucky were shut down for a week. But no, we never learn. Especially with Inslee and Brown in charge. Good thing there's plentiful smoke, and hopefully decent company in the domicile.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2021)

it’s so cold I am having hallucinations







do not wake me up...




















ok , who’s the wise guy who woke me up!?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

Bigsur i have no idea how that last pic got there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopper ? 
on second thoughts maybe a younger Walt the chainsaw engineer, or as he prefers  to be called " Captain Chain Saw" in his outfit. LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bigsur i have no idea how that last pic got there.




you bass turd!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 15, 2021)

leafminer said:


> One of my plants has joined the Klan. Seriously though, it is dropping to -2C tonight, I gotta do something. My New Year grow, outside. Seed put in Jan 1.


_Impressive_ condom.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 15, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hopper ?
> on second thoughts maybe a younger Walt the chainsaw engineer, or as he prefers  to be called " Captain Chain Saw" in his outfit. LOL
> 
> View attachment 269025



It don't point thataway...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Damn you Hopper! Big's pics had me tingling in all the right spots and you tossed a bucket of ice water on 'em!


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2021)

Good job Hopper.... couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.    

You guys will be happy to know the 500 ended in a crash on the final lap..AGAIN!!!  All the leaders were wiped out a and never heard of the winner.  Also,  Wallace faded at the end and was left sweeping up the mess.

I need to get out for a walk today...cooped up in this house for 40 days and nights.  Some sun on my face would feel nice.  Warmed up to -2...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

Good,,,fk Wallace. Whinny ass *****.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

Dilshaw


----------



## MAGAtheist (Feb 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It don't point thataway...
> 
> View attachment 269027


Is this from Hustler? Rip Larry Flynt.


----------



## MAGAtheist (Feb 15, 2021)

Happy President's Day!!!!!!!!
I don't know if you can see the words but it says Marijuana Always Great Again.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 15, 2021)

38F @ 84% RH, rain and predicted to reach 45F.

We've lost power several times since last night, but it seems to be steady now.  Over 300,000 homes without power today.

I just got a call from a renter that the ice has dammed the gutter and water is coming in around one window.  That happened once before at our other duplex, so hoping it isn't again as well, because I can't get a ladder over to take care of it yet.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2021)

I was much worse than you guys. I bought one pound tins of sodium chlorate and mixed it with icing sugar and aluminium to create my own explosives and rockets. The rockets were mainly terrible, they'd launch, and barely off, turn and shoot along the ground like anti-tank missiles.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Used to launch a bunch of hand made rocket designs. Can't remember all the figures behind it, but it's all length/width/weight/fin size. Built one that was three stage. Only got two back.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 38F @ 84% RH, rain and predicted to reach 45F.
> 
> We've lost power several times since last night, but it seems to be steady now.  Over 300,000 homes without power today.
> 
> I just got a call from a renter that the ice has dammed the gutter and water is coming in around one window.  That happened once before at our other duplex, so hoping it isn't again as well, because I can't get a ladder over to take care of it yet.


I lost power the other day because of the ice. Right now it is pouring like a thunderstorm.


----------



## burnie (Feb 16, 2021)

My electric went off about 10 pm . Mon Power said 1:30 it`d be back on . 3 now and still in the dark . Oh well.....such is life ! 
peace


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

MAGAtheist said:


> Is this from Hustler? Rip Larry Flynt.



(*snork*)  Not likely.  My wife's girlfriends e-mailed it to each other.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear about you guys losing power... seems that Texas has gone dark from the freeze. 

Temp here has been steady at @80F for a coupla days.  Beaches are heavily populated last coupla days.  I looked at a really fantastic (and free) weather map thingy, and it appears the only place in the US not getting a hiney-full is South Floriduh.

If you don't have this link, grab it.  It is excellent:  Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps 

I just clicked on it.  Jeez.  It is 35 Below Zerio in Lincoln, NewBraska.  And 77F here.  

112 degrees difference!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the weather link Unca , it is better than Weather Underground

it has a bug though , I could not make it warmer here than the -22


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I was much worse than you guys. I bought one pound tins of sodium chlorate and mixed it with icing sugar and aluminium to create my own explosives and rockets. The rockets were mainly terrible, they'd launch, and barely off, turn and shoot along the ground like anti-tank missiles.



Hee, hee, hee, or worse than we admitted thus far...........  I also attempted to make nitro glycerin but aborted when the process started going sideways.  The formula I found failed to mention the exotherm and need to keep the reaction chilled.



Hippie420 said:


> Used to launch a bunch of hand made rocket designs. Can't remember all the figures behind it, but it's all length/width/weight/fin size. Built one that was three stage. Only got two back.



I made my own from 1" thin wall tubing and packed them with a mix of sulfur and aluminum powder.  Never made more than a single stage and seldom recovered them.  I ignited them using a flashlight bulb with the glass removed.  



Unca Walt said:


> If you don't have this link, grab it.  It is excellent:  Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps



Thanks brother UW!  A good link!

39F @ 86% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48, which should start clearing some of this snow.

Our power has remained on, but still a lot of customers without. The roof of a local Safeway collapsed from the snow load, as did my 10' popup canopy in the rear court yard. I shoveled walkway from the sidewalk to our house and enough from the garage door that I can access it, but we have a corner lot and decided to leave the two sidewalks to Ma Nature (like everyone else so far) after discovering how heavy the snow/ice is. Lots of water content so when it melts there will be lots seeking a path to the sea through storm drains and local tributaries..............

The local UPS store was closed yesterday, so I didn't pick up the purge lid for the Extract Craft EtOH Pro I'm testing, but I ran another half gallon of QWET and produced another 50mL of extremely sedative essential oil tincture from some three year old cured Cannagooey bud.

I'll swing by for the lid this morning while out to get my four year old Galaxy 7 android battery replaced and will pick up another half gallon of Everclear so I have enough chilled alcohol on hand to make two runs a day.

Hee, hee, hee, I've waited long enough that Ma Nature has cleared the Jeep of ice and only a small pile of snow and ice left on the hood and wind shield. The city has declared they aren't plowing the side streets, but nothing my trusty steed can't laugh at once I can see out to drive it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Now just figure how to pack a charge and prime and we are in business,
Hot Dog Mortar M-21





Simply fire it towards the customer who would be waiting with an open roll to catch the now heated dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

At least Hopper still has his work out equipment to keep warm


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  You guys got me thinking I need some kind of back up heat and power.  With the new direction the country is going on green power I see rolling blackouts coming on a regular basis.

Solar panels and back up generator are a couple of things I am considering.  Watching the news and millions without power and it could be days before relief comes.   This is getting crazy real.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 16, 2021)

In Virginia where I live the power companies will cut out big sections of the trees so they do not fall on the power lines. This time the power was only out for four hours roughly, but it gets cold without back up heat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

I think my neighbor is stalking me -- she's been googling my name on her computer.

I saw it through my telescope last night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I think my neighbor is stalking me -- she's been googling my name on her computer.
> 
> I saw it through my telescope last night.


I hope you don't mind she wrote me and ask for a copy of that picture.
She was so so excited when I complied


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

Smoking will kill you... Bacon will kill you... But, smoking bacon will cure it.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey Unca, It use to,


----------



## leafminer (Feb 16, 2021)

Is there no limit to the hardiness of these plants? I put a conical plastic protector over three last night and left two to the mercy of the elements. It dropped to -6C overnight and the various plants on the patio were all killed. Spidergrass, Busy Lizzy, etc all gone. So I was in some state of trepidation when I went out into the badlands to check my outdoor grow. They all came through! The unprotected ones were giving me bad looks and muttering though. Now it's 11C and sunny and they are positively motoring along. And the six seedlings on the deck, they too made it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 17, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Is there no limit to the hardiness of these plants? I put a conical plastic protector over three last night and left two to the mercy of the elements. It dropped to -6C overnight and the various plants on the patio were all killed. Spidergrass, Busy Lizzy, etc all gone. So I was in some state of trepidation when I went out into the badlands to check my outdoor grow. They all came through! The unprotected ones were giving me bad looks and muttering though. Now it's 11C and sunny and they are positively motoring along. And the six seedlings on the deck, they too made it.





-6 Celsius is what , like 45 degrees....yeah , cannabis is hearty and can survive the elements


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 17, 2021)

sharonp said:


> In Virginia where I live the power companies will cut out big sections of the trees so they do not fall on the power lines. This time the power was only out for four hours roughly, but it gets cold without back up heat.



Here in the PNW we seldom have weather this nasty, soooo there would be a huge green outcry if the power companies started clear cutting a safety swath, especially if there were any bird or squirrel nests involved.  I just watched a news snippet where a local questioned why we didn't require electrical companies to install all underground transmission with no regard to cost or who would ultimately pay that cost.

In Portland, unless there is an outage, it is up to the home owners to keep their trees trimmed and away from the power lines.  A neighbor across the street from one of our rentals failed to do so and his tree limbs took out the main line, plus pulled the supply line from our duplex, leaving my tenants without power for several days and the cost of reconnection was on me, with electricians in short supply.   

We kept one of our 122 year old Dougas Firs professionally trimmed and it still uprooted in soaked soil and a high gusty wind, taking out the power to half the neighborhood for most of one day when it blew away from our house and across the street , taking out the power line on that side but narrowly missing the house, only because it had been shortened.

With no notice or discussion, the morons at the city planted a Maple tree in my right of way that I maintain, between the sidewalk that I maintain and the street, immediately under the phone, cable, and power lines.  When I called and complained, I was told that although I have title for our property and by law have to maintain it, they can do as they please with the portion covered by my sidewalk and right of way.  

To add insult to injury, I recently got a notice in the mail reminding me that I was responsible for keeping the trees on my property trimmed and that the maple tree that they planted had a limb obscuring a new parking sign that they recently installed.  It reminded me that a permit was required for me to trim the trees in the parking and this first notice was a courtesy notice but further infractions would result in a fine.     

Lots of folks still without power attesting to some of the short myopic vision involved.

37F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 48F. The snow is melting but still lots of it drifted/piled around.

Our power has stayed on, but I ran by UPS, the liquor store for some more 190 proof, and both rentals to check on my tenants. The power was back on at both, but one had been without power for two days and the UPS store was with out power, as were several traffic signals.

The Jeep laughed at the drifts and did some hopping and dancing getting across some deeper ones, but never wavered or lost way as it kept digging with all four paws.

The electric Ford Focus sits in the driveway but I did push the snow off the top and hood with a broom and turned on the defroster to deice it. I maybe should have just left it on during the storm, since it is plugged into the charger.

One thing for sure, the Focus isn't going anywhere until some snow melts, because the drifts around it are deeper than its belly pan.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hold it. You're going to get fined for a branch that's growing on a tree that they planted and you didn't want? Yeah, that sounds fair. I'd get the permit and trim it about three feet off the ground.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hold it. You're going to get fined for a branch that's growing on a tree that they planted and you didn't want? Yeah, that sounds fair. I'd get the permit and trim it about three feet off the ground.


Or hit it really hard with an old jeep snow plow attached


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hold it. You're going to get fined for a branch that's growing on a tree that they planted and you didn't want? Yeah, that sounds fair. I'd get the permit and trim it about three feet off the ground.



Outlaw scoff law that I am, I just whacked the branch off without a permit.  If they question me, I will tell them I haven't a clue what they are talking about.

38F @ 79% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 43F.

Well, I cleared the sidewalks and driveway of snow/ice. Took about two hours and wore this old body out, besides making it sore this morning.

Back to extracting this morning. I picked up extra alcohol, so can run two extracts a day until done.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> -6 Celsius is what , like 45 degrees....yeah , cannabis is hearty and can survive the elements
> 
> 
> View attachment 269063


Yer arithmetic is ruptured, bro...

Zerio degrees Celsius is 32F  

So if you go less than Zerio, you get less than 32F    

1.8 X Celsius reading PLUS 32 equals F  

1.8X(-6) = minus 10.8  PLUS 32 = 21.2F

Meanwhile, at the Chateau, the outside temperature is 26C...  (*snork*)


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hurricane season can't get here quick enough.....(*snork*)


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2021)

I am happy to say that my lawn service guys were very careful around to lattice-box with the cement block on top in the middle of my front yard.

Turkle eggs under it.    Any time after March 30, they may start hatching.  Their last viable date for hatching is May 31.

Meanwhile, there is a peacock poking his nose against the window behind me.  I'll be back in a minute... gotta put some seeds out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> -6 Celsius is what , like 45 degrees....yeah , cannabis is hearty and can survive the elements
> 
> 
> View attachment 269063


Any issues with botrytis?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 19, 2021)

39F @ 92% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.  The snow continues to melt, but there is still lots of it piled around, so it will take awhile.

Two more half gallon extraction and two more to go on this run.  I sampled (dabbed) run one and four this morning, the first and last of the current grow and was favorably impressed.  

I ran two more runs yesterday and will do the last two today.  This is the 2017 grow that I'm turning into a sedative tincture.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeez.  This is the time of the year coconut palms tend to drop more "leaves" -- which are @16-20 feet long.

So another one (fourth in two days) plopped down during the night.  I just got back from hauling the leaf into the fargin woods... (*pant, puf*)

FancyPants followed me all over until I got the black oil seeds out for him.  Before I had gotten back into the Chateau, his plate was overrun with three squirrels working together to steal his seeds.  Funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  This is the time of the year coconut palms tend to drop more "leaves" -- which are @16-20 feet long.
> 
> So another one (fourth in two days) plopped down during the night.  I just got back from hauling the leaf into the fargin woods... (*pant, puf*)
> 
> FancyPants followed me all over until I got the black oil seeds out for him.  Before I had gotten back into the Chateau, his plate was overrun with three squirrels working together to steal his seeds.  Funny.


Unca You get any of the lizards in your trees there.
I heard they taste like chicken


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

They got @patwi  those Bas-tards


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I'm moving to Mars.  Rover landed there yesterday and the place looks peaceful.  No evidence of any of the shit going on here on the third rock from the sun.  No power grid problems, downed trees or homeless problems.  And no covid!!!  That's it....I'm going.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  I'm moving to Mars.  Rover landed there yesterday and the place looks peaceful.  No evidence of any of the shit going on here on the third rock from the sun.  No power grid problems, downed trees or homeless problems.  And no covid!!!  That's it....I'm going.


Too late Putes


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Unca You get any of the lizards in your trees there.
> I heard they taste like chicken



Strange you should ask!!!  Two days ago, I was walking out of my front door -- and there was a 4-foot iguana standing like a statue in the middle of my lawn.  I called the Beautiful Witch over to see it, and told her not to move and scare it away.

I grabbed the nearest gun -- a Ruger Single Six -- and stepped outside.  Put the bullet in his eye at 35 feet.

Now comes the part they don't show you on TV:  That summona-bench had his brains blown out, and he kept on trying to run.  Jeez.

So I whipped out my knife and cut his fargin head off.  The TV programs say the legs are the best part, so I went to cut them off.  Nope.  Skin like heavy, very flexible canvas. And it stuck to the meat, unlike frog or rabbit or just about anything else.

Took me twenty minutes to get two legs skinned and looking like sumpin' to cook. 

It tasted very much like frogs legs.  But a frog that was muscle-bound and came from a planet with much greater gravity.  TOUGH. 

Texture = Horrible.  I could eat them in an emergency.  I would not choose to do so otherwise.


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

I just lost my appetite, fricken dinosaur?   Morning Walt, you been sucking on that volcano again?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2021)

To quote Crocodile Dundee regarding iguana/gowana:  "_You can eat them, but they taste like shit_."


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> To quote Crocodile Dundee regarding iguana/gowana:  "_You can eat them, but they taste like shit_."


Tastes like chicken smells like fish.....


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

Flushing 3 plants today.  10 days out.  21 gal later......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  I'm moving to Mars.  Rover landed there yesterday and the place looks peaceful.  No evidence of any of the shit going on here on the third rock from the sun.  No power grid problems, downed trees or homeless problems.  And no covid!!!  That's it....I'm going.



Nice scenery and lots of reds!  You have to give Mars that.



Unca Walt said:


> The TV programs say the legs are the best part, so I went to cut them off.  Nope.  Skin like heavy, very flexible canvas. And it stuck to the meat, unlike frog or rabbit or just about anything else.  TOUGH.  Texture = Horrible.  I could eat them in an emergency.  I would not choose to do so otherwise.



Ummm, you've been had brother!  The choice meat is in the tail.

All we could catch during survival training was the small Skinks, which we just chopped up and ate guts, eyeballs and all.



putembk said:


> Tastes like chicken smells like fish.....



And goes well with a fine licker................

40F @ 88% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 50F.

Lots of folks still without power and Oregon National Guard called out to help restore it.

The WHO revised the way they test for Covid after discovering that the 40X multiplication factor they were using, was causing false positives, so some of the "asymptomatic"  infected folks were probably not infected, thus explaining in deeply scientific terms their lack of symptoms.

They have also revised the standards for counting Covid infections, to include an actual positive Covid test result, instead of just the symptoms.

This came after reviewing mortality statistics that suggests that Covid 19 is a miracle cure for things like common influenza through cancer, because the mortality rate for other diseases across the board fell in 2020.

The other diseases that have dramatically increased here locally is gunfire between "opposing groups" ("gangs" in the non politically correct vernacular) and domestic violence.  The small price you have to pay to cure all those other diseases I guess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice scenery and lots of reds!  You have to give Mars that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes one wonder why they are pushing so hard for people to get the shot, they want everyone to be Dosed before the News comes out that the Virus is not spreading like they have been pushing the sheep to believe, 
But what do they have up their sleeve now, yearly Vaccines as payback to the Big Parma for making it so fast.
Idiots


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2021)

Remember in past years how flu shots were shoved down our throats....had to get rid of the shit.  Now, they have produced all of these various vaccines .... Gotta get rid of it...do your duty and take your shot.... NOT!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

**** them and their vaccines.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> **** them and their vaccines.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> **** them and their vaccines.


I decided to ask you in a PM 
Not sorry LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Meth......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

OK now Brings a new thing to mind
Chem Trails , the threat is real


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2021)

That, and a shortage of tinfoil for hats.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That, and a shortage of tinfoil for hats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

If Chem trails were poison id be dead long time ago.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 21, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Makes one wonder why they are pushing so hard for people to get the shot, they want everyone to be Dosed before the News comes out that the Virus is not spreading like they have been pushing the sheep to believe,  But what do they have up their sleeve now, yearly Vaccines as payback to the Big Parma for making it so fast.  Idiots



It makes me wonder why they keep changing the numbers.

44F @ 80% RH, Rain with 14mph winds, and predicted to reach 52F.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It makes me wonder why they keep changing the numbers.
> 
> 44F @ 80% RH, Rain with 14mph winds, and predicted to reach 52F.


I honestly feel this was a ploy presented by the powers that be in an attempt to take over the will of the people with fear and Major scare tactics.
All part of Psychological Warfare 101......................          NEXT They will be blaring sounds of trumpets and horns from the upper atmosphere .


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> To quote Crocodile Dundee regarding iguana/gowana:  "_You can eat them, but they taste like shit_."




dude , why didn’t you listen to Dundee?......but noooooo , you hard headed bass turds have to find out for yourselves if someone says “don’t do it!” well that is nothing but a challenge to give it a shot........


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm with ya, Roster.


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2021)

Like I just posted in OFC....I am amazed that there isn't more push back from patriots in this country.... maybe we are sheep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , why didn’t you listen to Dundee?......but noooooo , you hard headed bass turds have to find out for yourselves if someone says “don’t do it!” well that is nothing but a challenge to give it a shot........



And you thought ole Roster was crazy LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Remember in past years how flu shots were shoved down our throats....had to get rid of the shit.  Now, they have produced all of these various vaccines .... Gotta get rid of it...do your duty and take your shot.... NOT!!!


THE THING TO REMEMBER -- *ALWAYS!*

This "vaccine" is NOT a vaccine.  It is a mutated virus in itself that will ALTER *YOUR DNA* FOREVER.

Once your DNA has been altered to take on that "probe" that the WuFlu virus has stuck on it, your DNA will keep it alive in your bod for the rest of your life. <-- Izzat crystal clear?

So when the Wusan folks get together again and bring out a new plague, those who got the "vaccine" will make great targets.

This is medical, not political.  MySonTheDoctor advises me to just stay the heck away from getting shot, and just dose up on vitamins (B1).  If you get the WuFlu, got to a doctor and get the cure:

Zinc and the now-perfectly-acceptable hydrochloriquine.

Like we useta say:  There It Is.

To get classy:  To get a DNA-altering experimental substance injected (_on the whole human race_!!) that will change you in a way NOBODY ON THIS DANG PLANET KNOWS is _*prima facie*_ a very poor personal choice.

_*nem. con.*_ (no rational disagreement possible)

*quod erat demonstrandum*.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If Chem trails were poison id be dead long time ago.


If chemtrails were poison, the _900 B-17's in the back of these guys_ all had poisoned crewmembers.

The tricky part (*Tip-Top Sekrit*) was installing poison dispensers in each propeller blade of tens of thousands of bombers and fighters _without anybody knowing about it._  

Crikey... Even yer Unca Walt made some fargin "chem trails"!!! (Although not in a B-17) 







I am really sorry about that, and I hope I did not poison too many people.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy Moanday ya'll!




49F @ 85% RH, Rain with 13mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.  Still snow piled hither and yon, but mostly gone on the sunny sides of the street where it wasn’t piled or didn’t drift.

Hopefully my lid arrived over the weekend so I can test out the EtOH Pro capabilities as a vacuum purge chamber.  I’m also expecting some MCT oil and a new pair of boots.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Walt, that's why I ain't takin' the shot. I figure in a few years, my unaltered genes will make me prime breeding stock!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, that's why I ain't takin' the shot. I figure in a few years, my unaltered genes will make me prime breeding stock!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hopefully my lid arrived over the weekend so I can test out the EtOH Pro capabilities as a vacuum purge chamber.  I’m also expecting some MCT oil and a new pair of boots.



My problem with that setup is that when you get two or three hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, it won't polarize worth a shit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My problem with that setup is that when you get two or three hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, it won't polarize worth a shit.



hahahahhaa....you are so funny

here is some info for your scientific mind to absorb......


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2021)

and this one....this is what Graywolf is working with , either this one or the larger commercial unit , same process...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My problem with that setup is that when you get two or three hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, it won't polarize worth a shit.



That and it really burns when you put it in a suppository!

39F @ 84% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.

Alas and alack, my lid didn't arrive so I didn't complete my purging project and puttered around here instead.  Hopefully today, along with the MCT oil that's due.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2021)

Just...  wow. Buncha scientists...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and this one....this is what Graywolf is working with , either this one or the larger commercial unit , same process...




This'un........


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, that's why I ain't takin' the shot. I figure in a few years, my unaltered genes will make me prime breeding stock!


In a few years....how old are you Hippie....never mind I know....ya big stud!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> This'un........
> 
> View attachment 269193




I thought about buying the smaller unit , the main reason was so I could recycle my ethanol and reuse it......

but I changed my mind , the small extract craft machine makes such a small amount , I think it was about what , 2 or 3 grams of oil per run?...at that rate , I would be waiting on the machine forever....

anyway , extracting the essential oils from cannabis is a real scientific process but it can be done by inexperienced rookies like me...

Graywolf , thank you so much for all the info that you have brought to the Community over the last 5-10 years , you have raised the bar and set the standards in which the cannabis science industry has copied.....thanks bud


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That and it really burns when you put it in a suppository!
> 
> 39F @ 84% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 48F.
> 
> Alas and alack, my lid didn't arrive so I didn't complete my purging project and puttered around here instead.  Hopefully today, along with the MCT oil that's due.


Need more EVCO (extra virgin coconut oil) LOL  Helps with the lube


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> In a few years....how old are you Hippie....never mind I know....ya big stud!!!


He still thinks if the gun goes Bang........... he just has not realized that the bullets are now blanks
Living the dream


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

What Big said....GW, you are the man!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Wish I knew what GW has in one pinky finger I'd be smart


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2021)

A booger?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> A booger?


Thats prob smater too


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

Eat it Roster.... couldn't hurt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Graywolf , thank you so much for all the info that you have brought to the Community over the last 5-10 years , you have raised the bar and set the standards in which the cannabis science industry has copied.....thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Its easy to be Independent. Dont like the other two parties.



The two party thing is a myth. What we have is a very corrupted uniparty in Fed Gvt where all moves are discussed, decided upon and made in dark rooms in back and self enrichment at the expense of Americans is the end game. What plays out on TV is scripted to make us believe they're working on our behalf. HARDLY!

MORAL: Trusting politicians is a complete waste of good time & energy. An informed public is their greatest threat and censorship is a good thing as long as it protects THEM from seeing justice for their crimes. We are now a budding communist dictatorship with the overt voter fraud/election theft from 11/3/20 and its denial by the agencies designed to protect us from it. Bad days ahead for America unless this ** is fixed!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> This'un........
> 
> View attachment 269193


GW Having testing this unit and Dr Golds ISO3 contraption , can oil as good be made using the ISO3?
Any tips on using the ISO3 for oil and the recovery of Everclear 190 from the ISO3?
I had very poor alcohol recovery vs used.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> He still thinks if the gun goes Bang........... he just has not realized that the bullets are now blanks
> Living the dream


I can prove you wrong.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I thought about buying the smaller unit , the main reason was so I could recycle my ethanol and reuse it......
> 
> but I changed my mind , the small extract craft machine makes such a small amount , I think it was about what , 2 or 3 grams of oil per run?...at that rate , I would be waiting on the machine forever....
> 
> ...


What I do is gather a very large group of friends when I am ready to boil off the 190 and we have a Vapor Bar party.   Be careful the stuff will mess you up.
But seriously don't ! It would most likely Keel you...............................

But I accidently inhaled a bit one night,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can prove you wrong.


How?  Get me Prego? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh snap Hippie is looking for his microscope LOL




what Hippies looks like below


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

Afternoon back from my daily walk.   I also stopped by an old site from years back.  Place hasn't changes much.  Lots of old faces still there.  Guess it goes to show you that Old smokers don't die we just get stoned.

Beautiful day.....close to 60f made for a nice walk.  Now I get to go and get my back worked on.  I think the guy I am seeing is making me worse....2 more visits and plan B.....

Later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon back from my daily walk.   I also stopped by an old site from years back.  Place hasn't changes much.  Lots of old faces still there.  Guess it goes to show you that Old smokers don't die we just get stoned.
> 
> Beautiful day.....close to 60f made for a nice walk.  Now I get to go and get my back worked on.  I think the guy I am seeing is making me worse....2 more visits and plan B.....
> 
> Later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> How?  Get me Prego? LOL


Well, we'll just say you'll have to chew before ya swallow!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 23, 2021)

fun and games till someone looses an eye


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> What I do is gather a very large group of friends when I am ready to boil off the 190 and we have a Vapor Bar party.   Be careful the stuff will mess you up.
> But seriously don't ! It would most likely Keel you...............................
> 
> But I accidently inhaled a bit one night,



ive inhaled a lot of Everclear fumes that is for sure but it never affected me in any way....of course I wouldn’t deliberately inhale the fumes for sure.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey, Y'all --

You gotta watch this... full screen with sound.  They actually filmed the Mars approach and landing from several viewpoints.  It is the stuff of science fiction writ large.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 24, 2021)

Saw that yesterday Unca

don’t know what to think about NASA except I believe they have a political,agenda and would think nothing about deceiving people

I do not believe any videos that I see unless I personally filmed it or was there  , I am sick and tired of being lied to but the Ministry of Truth

to many questions and not enough answers  , low earth orbit , the Van Allen belt , why hasn’t anyone gone back to the moon?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> GW Having testing this unit and Dr Golds ISO3 contraption , can oil as good be made using the ISO3?
> Any tips on using the ISO3 for oil and the recovery of Everclear 190 from the ISO3?I had very poor alcohol recovery vs used.



The EtOH operates under vacuum, so requires less heat and has a heat exchanger vis a vis a chilled head, so has a higher recovery rate.



Hippie420 said:


> Well, we'll just say you'll have to chew before ya swallow!










bigsur51 said:


> ive inhaled a lot of Everclear fumes that is for sure but it never affected me in any way....of course I wouldn’t deliberately inhale the fumes for sure.....



We did a cannabis extraction using a Whipit whipped cream maker and nitrous oxide, which we captured in balloons when we vented it, and passed it around.  The two together had a definite sharp bite.

36F @ 90% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F in these here parts.

My vacuum lid didn’t arrive, so I didn’t do any processing, but I got late notice the MCT oil did, so today I will be making some MCT tincture and following up on the lid if it didn’t arrive. Between Covid and the weather, delivery schedules are unreliable.


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2021)

Afternoon (almost) Misfits.  Temps are dropping clouds have covered the sun and the white stuff is coming. Gonna be a looking out the window kind of day....especially tomorrow....oops will be on snow removal detail tomorrow.  

Just about ready to harvest 3 plants.  I have nothing going so will take some pictures but need to walk the dog first....I just got the order from the boss....be back.


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2021)

Back from the dog taking me for a walk.  As I was saying before my walking orders came through.   I have 3 plants that are 58 days in flower.  Original Diesel, Lemon Betty and Key Lime Pie.  Will check the triches in 5 days (9 wks) and determine when to harvest.  Thinking the Key Lime Pie might be ready then but the Lemon Betty and Diesel will go at least a couple more days. 
















First one is the Diesel, then Key Lime Pie and Lemon Betty. 

I haven't been on trimming duty for almost a month now.....will catch up on what I have been missing real soon.  Have another Diesel and two Northern Lights X Cindy 99 ready to replace them.  I have never ran the North Cindy before and i am hoping she is a keeper.  Gonna find out.....


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 24, 2021)

smoked my cap gun once  still remember the buzz


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hit 46 at the ranch. Couldn't resist the urge to get the ATV out and blast around in the back field. There was still some places that had snow deep enough that you had to stay on the fuel or you'd be walking back. Putzing around at 15 MPH was fun. Hit 40 on the road and like to froze. Time to warm up and buzz up.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:
			
		

> , I am sick and tired of being lied to but the Ministry of Truth .. to many questions and not enough answers  ,





yep,



Everywhere it seems cell phones are constantly being stroked .. is it a love thing, or just the new housebroken pet ?


.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back from the dog taking me for a walk.  As I was saying before my walking orders came through.   I have 3 plants that are 58 days in flower.  Original Diesel, Lemon Betty and Key Lime Pie.  Will check the triches in 5 days (9 wks) and determine when to harvest.  Thinking the Key Lime Pie might be ready then but the Lemon Betty and Diesel will go at least a couple more days.
> 
> View attachment 269209
> 
> ...


UN-fargin-believable.  Forty years of my trying has resulted in less than the smallest leaf on those plants.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2021)

It's just a weed, Walt. The stuff will grow in the cracks of a sidewalk if'n ya let it. Sometimes people try and over complicate growing it. Therein lies the problems.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have 3 plants that are 58 days in flower.  Original Diesel, Lemon Betty and Key Lime Pie.  Will check the triches in 5 days (9 wks) and determine when to harvest.  Thinking the Key Lime Pie might be ready then but the Lemon Betty and Diesel will go at least a couple more days.  First one is the Diesel, then Key Lime Pie and Lemon Betty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2021)

It oughta be illegal to be as high as I am. Probably is.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Ha ha....I'm so high I can see you coming


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm trying to catch y'all.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

@boo, I know you come on every night.  When I saw this I thought of you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> It's just a weed, Walt. The stuff will grow in the cracks of a sidewalk if'n ya let it. Sometimes people try and over complicate growing it. Therein lies the problems.


Yeah.  It is a weed adored by peacocks, rabbits, iguanas, and any other grazing creatchy-poo.  A weed that -- in south Floriduh -- attracts every possible combination of insect, mold, crotch-rot, and meteorite necessary for it to complete its hara-kiri.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2021)

Yeah and in our younger days we smoked bugs and all and had no idea.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  It is a weed adored by peacocks, rabbits, iguanas, and any other grazing creatchy-poo.  A weed that -- in south Floriduh -- attracts every possible combination of insect, mold, crotch-rot, and meteorite necessary for it to complete its hara-kiri.


I have picked up a coconut, and laid it where I thought it might be nice to someday have a little baby palm tree.  That coconut -- and a dozen others -- have all shot up into full-grown producing trees.  Same with my mango trees... and ylang-ylang, and rainbow eucalyptus.

I brought home a little bamboo cutting in a gallon plastic bucket.  It is now a solid phalanx of 100'-tall bamboo.  Cannot even see through it.

So I can grow things.  BUT.  NOT. YOU KNOW WHAT.    

Rainbow eucalyptus:







ylang-ylang:


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey!  How about some wonderful and useless trivia:

Did you know that you speak some tagalog? (ta-_GAL_-og)

Ylang-ylang = flower tree
Boondocks = forest
Man = man  <-- yup.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> It's just a weed, Walt. The stuff will grow in the cracks of a sidewalk if'n ya let it. Sometimes people try and over complicate growing it. Therein lies the problems.









43F @ 77% RH, rain with 16mph winds and predicted to reach 48F.

I modified the new vacuum lid for an o-ringed bulkhead fitting, picked up an vacuum gauge for it, and plumbed it up, allowing me to run a test on the EtOH purging residual alcohol from a QWET extraction spread in a thin film on parchment.

In short, it worked on my 6” dia. slab on raw parchment as required.

I also made MCT oil tincture by reducing my EtOH tinctures in the Extract Craft Turbo concurrently and adding back MCT oil back while still in the Turbo.  From there I decanted directly into bottles with a dropper. 

Tastes like shit but one dropper full taken sublingually has me smiling ear to ear and ready for a nap.


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

Morning, happy fried day.  Snow melt day today with more coming tomorrow.

Gonna finally get around to up-potting today.  Not particularly my favorite thing to do but necessary.  Can't wait to see how my back holds up with this dirt work.  I see pain in my future.  

Just saw a Robin, signs of spring are start to appear.  Daylight savings is about here as well....yes!!  We will emerge from the darkness of winter.  

Breakfast, feed the critters and doing what I do.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2021)

We have robins year around here. When you start seeing the female redwing black birds, then you know the males are a week or two behind, and spring has sprung.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2021)

Unca Walt will fact check the bejeebus out of this....me thinks Walt is the author of Webster’s Dictionary , supposed to be Walts Dictionary.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2021)

3


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Time to vote ya old bastards. Yehaaaaaaa
Click and scroll UP to the poll once you make your choice,,the polls at the top of the page.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1112882


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca Walt will fact check the bejeebus out of this....me thinks Walt is the author of Webster’s Dictionary , supposed to be Walts Dictionary.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269230


Crikey.  I knew only 7.

I like the kind you can remember.

Ananym -- Reversing a name to make another name.  eg: Harpo to Oprah

Ananym palindrome -- Reversing a name to change it completely.  eg:  "ROMA AMOR" <-- Extra trivia points... that is the oldest known palindrome in the world.  It was discovered in a dig in Rome and was a carved-stone mantel over the entrance to a tavern.  Sorta: "*Rome -- I love it*." Kewl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just saw a Robin, signs of spring are start to appear.



I judge spring from our local harbinger plum tree, which is always first to bloom along with the crocuses and was in full bloom when the winter storm descended upon us.  Its blossoms are dark now, so not sure if it will bear any fruit this year.

40F @ 77% RHl, cloudy, and predicted to soar to 50F.  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  About time!

Oregon continues to release the vaccine to more folks, but also continue to fail to actually stick it in someone's arm.  They just announced that by July, everyone in Oregon will be vaccinated, yet neither my wife or I have received a schedule and we are both in our 70's, nor have front line restaurant workers, while our inmates/prisoners have received theirs.

Oregon is intent on leading the nation in moral purity, but despite our lofty ideas, our execution sucks bilge water.  The latest Oregon movement is to take racisms and prejudice out of *mathematics* through "center ethnomathematics" which takes away the requirement that the student get the right answer, and that they show their work in class.

The question is, "how will our ethnomathmatic students fair in the international job market that they are competing in for jobs?"

More shooting last night, including one house with kids present riddled with bullets, some striking the kids sleeping mattress.  Oregon legislation in the works to fix the problem by taking away the rest of our gun rights, including the right to carry in a public place, even with a permit....................  They are seemingly too stupid for it register that the gunfire is gang violence over drug territory and the rest of our population is using guns in self defense against those outlaws, yet they themselves carry, as do their bodyguards.

What the f**ck are they doing about the gang violence themselves besides writing new laws making it more illegal, but doing nothing to enforce them??

These sniveling limp wristed a-holes seemingly still believe you can pick up a turd by the clean end and that a touchy feely plan continues to work if you are patient and accommodating, even after the first fist lands in your face, while I've come to believe that there is no parry without an automatic accompanying riposte.  Parryriposte being one word and done in the same motion.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ananym palindrome -- Reversing a name to change it completely.  eg:  "ROMA AMOR" <-- Extra trivia points... that is the oldest known palindrome in the world.



Bob


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca Walt will fact check the bejeebus out of this....me thinks Walt is the author of Webster’s Dictionary , supposed to be Walts Dictionary.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269230


2 if I saw the words blind with no perspective, I know a lot about different forks and hangovers.


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2021)

This really is  thread for Misfits...and we all belong.  My brain hurts after reading you guys.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2021)

I think Hopper roofied that monkey......


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaa
Ga damn im stoned.
One of my brothers dropped by and his ole lady gave me a vile of Kief. Been puting it on top of some dank in my glass pipe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2021)

vile
keef
dank

I have a glass pipe (thanks, Big) but I haven't a clue as to the above thingies.


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2021)

Good night fellow Americans.  And I mean that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2021)

45F @ 74% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 55F.

A relatively quiet day in old Portland town, with only one shooting and one protest march against ICE breaking windows and destroying property in the name of illegal aliens rights.

Grayfox and I had breakfast at Fried Eggs, I'm In Love outdoor pod with a recently separated friend that was focused on the breakup and his loneliness. Been there, done that, commiserate and watched it coming. My heart goes out to him and I look forward to life changing the subject so that he moves on.

My plans to pick up ingredients for my potion making locally fell through and was bizarre! Friday I checked the store hours and it was open, but decided to go Saturday after Grayfox took longer than she planned out to lunch with a friend. Saturday when I checked the store hours, it says "closed permanently." I notice other businesses permanently closed and wonder how many small business will still be afloat once this pandemic is under control?

Soooo, I played my time card, and rescheduled my potion making until the ingredients arrive that I ordered on line.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> vile
> keef
> dank
> 
> I have a glass pipe (thanks, Big) but I haven't a clue as to the above thingies.



here is some keef in a small jar which is larger than a vial....think of a vial as something Irons puts his gold flakes in

dank is like bitchin’ or cool or groovy and strong tasting , smelling , and potent.......
.....”man that shiat is dank!”....


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brothers. "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'm Passin;.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

Guys if you haven't voted please vote. We have a very close contest. Only 8 ppl have voted.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1115318


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Morning guys. I voted a while ago. Kinda biased. I've smoked some of the dude's shit, and it's top shelf, bigtime.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. I voted a while ago. Kinda biased. I've smoked some of the dude's shit, and it's top shelf, bigtime.


Biased Bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Walt, I had one when I was a kid that would find my stash and get stoned eating it. Scared me that my mom would find the left overs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

*Are you a bona-fide hippie? Take the quiz to find out*
*A groovy quiz to test your hippie-ness*


It’s 2021 and untold thousands of old hippies are turning 70 this year. But the question is how many of us are truly far-out hippies and how many are simply flower child wannabes?

1. If you go to San Francisco, what should you wear?

2. What was the hippie generation’s favorite dessert?

3. When was Woodstock? What town was it in? Give yourself an extra point if you can recall the name of the (Jewish) gent who leased festival organizers his dairy farm.

4. What’s the most hated day of the week and according to whom?

5. What couldn’t the Rolling Stones get?

6. What’s the only thing you can’t get at Alice’s Restaurant?

7. In “Hell no, we won’t go,” where exactly were we unwilling to go?

8. What was Bob Dylan’s original name?

9. What was Ram Dass’s best-selling book?

10. What does TM stand for? An extra point if you know the movement leader’s name and can spell it.

11. What was Richard Nixon’s nickname?

12. What was the rumor concerning the Beatles’ “I Am the Walrus?”

13. Fill in the blank: The Chicago _____ and tell us who they were.

14. What year was San Francisco’s Summer of Love? Give yourself an extra point for the famous rabbi who opened the House of Love and Prayer in the Haight-Ashbury neighborhood.

15. Who provided security at the Altamont rock festival?

16. What was Archie Bunker’s nickname for his long-haired son-in-law?

17. What was the “age” featured in Hair? What else was the musical known for?

18. What was a popular method for disposing of one’s draft card? An extra point if you can recall the garment that often suffered the same fate.

19. Which Beatle did millions of Jewish fans believe was Jewish?

20. What was a favorite destination for those draftees refusing to serve in Vietnam?

Answers:

1. Flowers in your hair. This according to “San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear [Some] Flowers in Your Hair).” The 1967 song, written by John Phillips and recorded by Scott McKenzie, was dubbed the “unofficial anthem of the counterculture movement” and was wildly popular with hippies and straight folk alike.

2. Hash brownies, of course. The treat served a dual purpose: Creating a marijuana high and satisfying the infamous “munchies” that this stoned state generates.

3. On August 14-16, 1969, Woodstock Music and Art Fair drew a half million hippies to the small Catskills town of Bethel, New York, where Jewish dairy farmer Max Yasgur had rented organizers his 240-hectare (600-acre) farm. An extra point if you can prove you were there, and another if you can actually remember the experience.

4. Monday. Since the Mamas & the Papas declared in their 1966 tune “Monday, Monday” that “Every other day, every other day of the week is fine, yeah. But whenever Monday comes, you can find me cryin’ all of the time.”

5. Satisfaction. This was the complaint at the heart of the Stones’ 1965 “(I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction.” Written by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards, the single initially receiving limited play in their native UK due to its somewhat steamy lyrics, yet it was destined to become the band’s first American chart-topper.

6. Alice herself. As singer-songwriter Arlo Guthrie (His dad: famed folksinger Woody Guthrie, and his Jewish mom: dancer Marjorie Mazia Guthrie) sang in his 56-verse musical saga, “Alice’s Restaurant Massacree”: “You can get anything you want at Alice’s Restaurant. Excepting Alice. You can get anything you want at Alice’s Restaurant. I said walk right in, it’s around the back. Just a half a mile from the railroad track. And you can get anything you want at Alice’s Restaurant.”

7. Vietnam. “Hell, no, we won’t go” was a familiar battle cry during the countless anti-war rallies, demonstrations and sit-ins in cities and campuses around the US from the late ’60s until 1973. Most notably the 35,000-strong March on the Pentagon in Washington, DC, on October 21, 1967.

8. Robert Allen Zimmerman, born in Duluth, Minnesota, in 1941. Beginning with the release of The Freewheelin’ Bob Dylan in 1962, Dylan was destined to bestow on the hippie movement such generation-defining antiestablishment classics as “Blowin’ in the Wind,” “The Times They Are a-Changin’” and “All Along the Watchtower.”

9. Be Here Now. The Harvard psychology professor-turned-psychedelic-researcher-yogi Ram Dass (born in 1931 into a Boston Jewish family as Richard Alpert) filled the pages of this 1971 spiritual guidebook with a stew of yoga, mysticism and meditation. The thick square paperback, with its distinctive blue mandala cover, was soon a must-have for hippies everywhere.

10. Transcendental Meditation. Founder Maharishi Mahesh Yogi brought his Western-friendly version of Vedic meditation to the US in the mid-’50s. By the 1970s millions had learned the technique, including the Beatles. In those peak years, other celebrities such as Mary Tyler Moore, Merv Griffin and Doug Henning frequently appeared on TV to testify to their positive TM experiences.

11. Tricky ****. It was, sadly for the president, not a term of endearment. To whit: These lyrics from the 1972 tune “Tricky Dicky” by singer-songwriter and Woodstock performer Country Joe McDonald (you guessed it, his mom, Florence Plotnick, was Jewish): “The war keeps going on and on and the kids won’t respect the cops. It’s even said that God is dead. When will it ever stop? Hey, it’s Tricky Dicky from Yorba Linda. Hip hip hip hurrah.”

12. That Paul McCartney was dead. It was widely believed that the altogether inexplicable lyrics to this song off the Beatles’ 1967 Magical Mystery Tour album revealed that Paul was dead and, furthermore, that this would be apparent if one played the song backward. Which basically nobody could. As late as 1969 the rumor persisted on college campuses that he’d been killed and replaced with a look-alike. But it eventually faded out when McCartney continued to appear alive and well at performances and on TV and movies. A wink to the public: the title of his 1993 solo album was “Paul is Live.”

13. Seven. The defendants – including such counterculture cowboys as Abbie Hoffman, Jerry Rubin, Tom Hayden and Rennie Davis – were arrested at the 1968 Democratic National Convention in Chicago for conspiracy and crossing state lines with intent to incite a riot. Eventually, all were acquitted on appeal and released. But not before six of the seven were forced to undergo haircuts in jail for “sanitary reasons.”

14. 1968. With the streets of San Francisco a magnet for young hippies, Rabbi Shlomo Carlebach, whose music would transform Jewish worship across the denominations, opened the House of Love and Prayer in the Haight-Ashbury neighborhood to pull those the rabbi called the “holy hippielech” off the streets and into Jewish life.

15. The Hells Angels. An effort to create a Northern California answer to Woodstock a few months earlier, the Altamont Speedway Free Festival on December 6, 1969, attracted some 300,000. It’s said that the Hells Angels motorcycle gang had been promised $500 worth of beer to keep an eye on the stage, but the day was destined to turn dark with four deaths – a stabbing, two hit-and-runs and an LSD drowning – as well as numerous stolen cars and reports of property damage. 

16. Meathead. During the eight-year run (1971-1979) of Norman Lear’s wildly popular sitcom All in the Family, each week viewers were treated to the verbal sparring between that master of the malapropism Archie Bunker (Carroll O’Connor) and his sarcastic live-in hippie son-in-law Michael Stivic, aka the aforementioned Meathead (Rob Reiner).

17. Of Aquarius. Soon after Hair: The American Tribal Love-Rock Musical debuted on Broadway in 1968, shaking up the theater world with its portrayal of hippie life complete with profanity and sexual and drug allusions, in addition to some unprecedented nudity, The 5th Dimension’s recording of “Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In” climbed the charts. “When the moon is in the Seventh House, and Jupiter aligns with Mars, then peace will guide the planets, and love will steer the stars. This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius, age of Aquarius, Aquarius.” 

18. By fire. An estimated 25,000 young men burned their draft cards in the ’60s and early ’70s, providing a vivid image of protest that spread like... wildfire through the media. In 1965, Congress passed a law making such destruction illegal, with one case making it up to the Supreme Court, which upheld the law. Still, the burning continued to make headlines.

Extra credit: If you guessed that early women’s libbers burned their bras (which typically take longer to consume than a draft card), the extra point is yours.

19. That would be Ringo. The thought of a “Jewish Beatle” not only thrilled the Jewish prepubescents of the ’60s and ’70s, but also earned Starr antisemitic death threats while performing in Montreal.

Alas, it was not true. Starr (now Sir Ringo), however, does have two close family connections: his Jewish stepdad, 

20. Canada. In fact, it’s estimated that roughly half of the roughly 30,000 American draft evaders who, aided by anti-war organizations, crossed the border to make new lives in Canada, beginning in 1965, stayed after the war ended a decade later. 

Scoring: Award yourself 5 points for every correct answer, and 10 for all that you get right without having consulted your spouse, friend, YouTube, Google or an Ouija board.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren. What a wonderful island to get lost on.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 1, 2021)

43F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 58F. 

A spate of shootings and another demonstration with broken windows and other damage to demand illegal alien rights, by destroying sh** so we feel more kindly toward them??


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 43F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 58F.
> 
> A spate of shootings and another demonstration with broken windows and other damage to demand illegal alien rights, by destroying sh** so we feel more kindly toward them??


I do not understand the impossible situation of a *government* ignoring continued lawlessness.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, I had one when I was a kid that would find my stash and get stoned eating it. Scared me that my mom would find the left overs.


Bet ya followed that cat for days smoking everything that came back out of it ...............


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do not understand the impossible situation of a *government* ignoring continued lawlessness.



because they call it a peaceful protest when they riot but if the other side does it , they are insurrectionists and must be prosecuted!...

now get in line!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Remember keep your powder dry, and count your shots


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> because they call it a peaceful protest when they riot but if the other side does it , they are insurrectionists and must be prosecuted!...
> 
> now get in line!


By who? ....I am furriorious that this is being allowed and feel sorry for real Americans living there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

I never once feared that the America I knew as a child would come to this point, I am truly afraid that the old system of Government (including how we value money ) will be thrown out with the bath water. I hate to say it but Younger people have no idea how hard their elders had to work to own what they have and save money in bank for the rainy days.(Just good policy and what was instilled in me by others who influenced my Life.)
Very Sad that our Society has Dumbed down to the belief, "If it's free It's for me", and does not believe in the work hard , play hard as we did.
REALLY PISSES ME OFF.
Go Back if you want Hand Outs


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good morning fellow Islanders. Windy as the dickens out there this morning. I don't care. It's BEER DAY, and not much can mess that up for me and the OH.

Roster, nope. Once it's been in a cat, I don't want any part of it. I always had enough weed to get by. The damned cat preferred hash, which was often in short supply. Never worried about the evidence left behind with that, 'cause the only thing left was small bits of tin foil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> By who? ....I am furriorious that this is being allowed and feel sorry for real Americans living there.



don’t worry , there will be an abundance of issues that a lot of us can really get outraged about....

for example , how about allowing kids under ten years young to decide what gender they want to be?

wanna be a female?......no problems , just cut your duck off and take these pills


Meet Rachel , our new assistant secretary of health and human services


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

I just barfed.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

Is is racist to think that men who identify themselves as a woman shouldn't be able to compete against a woman born as a female.  I guess I am a racist then.  There should be a separate class for those to compete fairly.  However looking at that man pretending to be a woman just flat out makes one wonder.....W T F is going on in this world.  After 2020 nothing much surprises me anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2021)

They make me sick.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

New Kids on The Block


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

The World is so F**Ked


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

No, the media just wants you to believe it is. Everyone I talk to thinks this shit is flat out wrong.
Ever wonder why  the Amish haven't been effected by covid? They don't have TVs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

I will never ever eat another oreo


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning Islanders and how everybody be today ? Ya'll misfits ready for a session of "wake 'n bake" ? Ready or not it be time. Puffin' 'n Passin' .


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes it is. There was a report out not long ago that said over 80% of the ppl that had gotten Covid,,including nurses and 1st responders were wearing mask when they contracted the virus. Go fking figure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

The only way this will ever get better (C-Virus China Virus) is when everyone has it running it's course in the Herd and not before.
They all know this , wonder how many coffins they are getting ready for the next 5yrs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do not understand the impossible situation of a *government* ignoring continued lawlessness.





bigsur51 said:


> because they call it a peaceful protest when they riot but if the other side does it , they are insurrectionists and must be prosecuted!...now get in line!



I suspect now that it isn't partisan, sterner measures will be taken.  Instead of enforcing the laws, they will write new ones taking away more of the rest of us's rights.

The current ICE protests are organized to accompany over 400 unaccompanied minors arriving at the US/Mexico border daily, and our holding capacity at 97%.  That was after "he who's name shall not be spoken" removed the agreement with Mexico that they house the migrants until they could be processed, without making any provisions to deal with the aftermath.

The news is now blaming the fiasco on the "banned name" Administration's removal of the infrastructure.



RosterTheCog said:


> Remember keep your powder dry, and count your shots



Better yet, use weather proofed ammo, take a deep breath, relax, get in the zone, and remember the Marine Corps creed, "One shot, one kill!"



putembk said:


> By who? ....I am furriorious that this is being allowed and feel sorry for real Americans living there.





RosterTheCog said:


> I never once feared that the America I knew as a child would come to this point, I am truly afraid that the old system of Government (including how we value money ) will be thrown out with the bath water. I hate to say it but Younger people have no idea how hard their elders had to work to own what they have and save money in bank for the rainy days.(Just good policy and what was instilled in me by others who influenced my Life.)Very Sad that our Society has Dumbed down to the belief, "If it's free It's for me", and does not believe in the work hard , play hard as we did.REALLY PISSES ME OFF.Go Back if you want Hand Outs





WeedHopper said:


> They make me sick.



Born in 1943 via a leaky diaphragm during Mom's farewell goodbye to my father off to WWII and both my parents were stern taskmasters, but I always knew that I had it better than them missing being dirt poor in the Great Depression and WWII.  I just missed Korea and was out of the corps and married before war was declared with Viet Nam in 1965, but although the 1945 Boomers saw Viet Nam, the next generation on didn't have conscription to deal with or a wolf at the door.

We took away children's ability to hire out for spending money, giving them the perspective that money grows on Dad's wallet trees and a sense of entitlement.  "I didn't ask to be born.  Feed me!!!!"

There is a reparation movement to pay people who have never been a slave money taxed from people who have never owned slaves and a large percentage with ancestors that fought for the North to free the slaves.

There is a movement for those taxpayers who couldn't afford to go to college, to pay the tuition for those who did, some of whom did nothing productive with their education or didn't choose their vocation wisely.

We aren't housing and feeding our own population and yet opening our borders to caravans of immigrants viewing us as the promised land.

We are sending technical jobs overseas and turning our economy into a service based one, with attendant lower paying jobs and loss of control of our manufacturing processes.

What I think we need are social programs that put the homeless to work, similar to the programs at the end of the Great Depression, so that they can feed themselves and rather than printing more money and handing out checks, courtesy of your friendly and helpful taxpayer supported government watching inflation rearing its ugly head and devaluing our life savings.

That and a few public mass hangings!



RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269309
> 
> 
> I will never ever eat another oreo



Adds new insight to the phrase, "eat me", doesn't it??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^^ VERY WELL Said Sir . Great Minds Think alike.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Bravo TOG,,well said my brother.


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

Well done GW!!!  Politically correct and you were spot on in your analysis.  Unfortunately it  won't solve the growing unrest and problems  this country now faces.

The good old Red White and Blue now has a black eye and only the will of strong American's can save her.  My fear is there aren't enough left to do the job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

That black eye has a name but i wont say it.


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

Whew....I just finished reading you guys....I all stoked up...but old men just look out the window.  Makes me wants to go across the street and best the crap out of my 75 year old neighbor.   He thinks the immigrants flowing across our southern border are our children and it is the right thing to do.

Anyway, good morning brethren of the bud.  I am gonna try and calm myself down and enjoy my coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I suspect now that it isn't partisan, sterner measures will be taken.  Instead of enforcing the laws, they will write new ones taking away more of the rest of us's rights.
> 
> The current ICE protests are organized to accompany over 400 unaccompanied minors arriving at the US/Mexico border daily, and our holding capacity at 97%.  That was after "he who's name shall not be spoken" removed the agreement with Mexico that they house the migrants until they could be processed, without making any provisions to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> ...





Par Excellent post Brother Graywolf


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2021)

GW, I'm afraid that the mass public hangings might be a bit too tame for today's crowd. How about impaling, Vlad style? Sure would send a message.

On a happier note, good morning Islanders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Pute, ya need to go whip his old ass. Just make sure he don't hit you with his cane.

On second thought,,just put a sign in his yard saying all illegals welcome to stay here. Bet he changes his tune when they beat his ass and take his money.


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute, ya need to go whip his old ass. Just make sure he don't hit you with his cane.
> 
> On second thought,,just put a sign in his yard saying all illegals welcome to stay here. Bet he changes his tune when they beat his ass and take his money.


He doesn't use a cain yet but he might need on soon if he doesn't stop preaching to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Whew....I just finished reading you guys....I all stoked up...but old men just look out the window.  Makes me wants to go across the street and best the crap out of my 75 year old neighbor.   He thinks the immigrants flowing across our southern border are our children and it is the right thing to do.
> 
> Anyway, good morning brethren of the bud.  I am gonna try and calm myself down and enjoy my coffee.


Place an Ad in Local Pennysaver  FREE room and board for the Children without Boarders and put his name and address.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Remind me to never piss you off!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Remind me to never piss you off!


Not sure if you meant me of Hoppers But you don't want me as an non- friend, I often wonder who would be 1st if I ever find out I have a terminal illness   Nuff said.
Surely I kid
Or do I


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

To the club members , have you ever seen a 12gu shot shell built into the MC bars , very convenient in a bad situation .
I saw it in a movie LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2021)

The more non friends i have the less shit i have to listen too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Not sure if you meant me of Hoppers But you don't want me as an non- friend, I often wonder who would be 1st if I ever find out I have a terminal illness   Nuff said.
> Surely I kid
> Or do I



Two comments:

1.  You should always forgive your enemies.  But not before they are hanged.

2.) _ "Vengeance is Mine,"_ sayeth the Lord.  _"That is, if Unca leaves Me any."_


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

My fave came from Starkey:

"Revenge is below me... but accidents happen."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning....hello...... anybody out there.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> ^^^^ VERY WELL Said Sir . Great Minds Think alike.





WeedHopper said:


> Bravo TOG,,well said my brother.





putembk said:


> Well done GW!!!  Politically correct and you were spot on in your analysis.  Unfortunately it  won't solve the growing unrest and problems  this country now faces.  The good old Red White and Blue now has a black eye and only the will of strong American's can save her.  My fear is there aren't enough left to do the job.





putembk said:


> Whew....I just finished reading you guys....I all stoked up...but old men just look out the window.  Makes me wants to go across the street and best the crap out of my 75 year old neighbor.   He thinks the immigrants flowing across our southern border are our children and it is the right thing to do..



Thank ya'll for the kudos and accolades!  An inspired speech by a disenchanted brother.........    



Hippie420 said:


> GW, I'm afraid that the mass public hangings might be a bit too tame for today's crowd. How about impaling, Vlad style? Sure would send a message.



I left out the part about harvesting them for their usable organs immediately after death, in a glass enclosure for the public to watch.



RosterTheCog said:


> Not sure if you meant me of Hoppers But you don't want me as an non- friend, I often wonder who would be 1st if I ever find out I have a terminal illness   Nuff said.  Surely I kid Or do I



Consider the bereaved loosing the much loved and cherished pillar of the community will sue your estate, so make provisions for your cherished love one first and spend the rest with gusto.



Unca Walt said:


> Two comments:
> 
> 1.  You should always forgive your enemies.  But not before they are hanged.
> 
> 2.) _ "Vengeance is Mine,"_ sayeth the Lord.  _"That is, if Unca leaves Me any."_



Treat you enemies with kindness and respect and then when their guard is down, kill them in a single stroke with the jawbone of an a**.

The precedent is set, there are popular religions that believe their omnipotent God is unable to personally deal with the heathens/infidels that he created from dust, so subcontracts to crusaders and jihadist.  We should maybe start our own religion that is more selective with regard to victims.

36F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 60F.

Got my kitchen drain rooted and hydro-blasted, but it ended up costing $500 and I still don't know if I have a tree root to go along with the 6" belly in the drain line between the cleanout and its connection with the main sewer line.  It was so sludged up that just the snake wouldn't clear it, leaving me with the concern that it will just sludge up again, so I need to do something about the belly or about the deposits from the sink.  

I'm thinking a 55 gallon stainless barrel or 250 gallon plastic tote half buried and converted into a grease and solids trap/digester, that would allow me to then run the grease and solids free grey water into my front garden for irrigation.  I would include a bypass valve that could also send the sediment free greywater to the current drain.

Hee, hee, hee, leaving me to thinking about a way to capture and use the Biogas generated by the anaerobic bacteria snacking on the solids.  We could add a garbage disposal unit to pick up that waste steam, instead of putting garbage to our recycle bin.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning fellas. One of the perks of getting old is being able to eat a chocolate Klondike for breakfast. Yum.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

AGAIN -- it is the Prophecy:

_"An 80+ year-old child shall lead you to new weedie wonders."

(Y'all know the Ancient Scuba Skip Breathing Discipline Using Volcano Ultimate Technique For Zerio Vapor/Smoke Loss) <-- _Discovered by the Ancient Scuba Guy

It took two days for the penny to drop, but my observations are solid now.

Yesterday, I was sitting in my shady spot relaxing in my easy chair and toking on that little one-shot glass tube thingy Big gave me.  Fancy Pants came over pretty close, and I slowly blew out a cloud of yummy right at his beak about a foot away.

He held perfectly still.  I had totally expected that he would react just as he has for a decade to any movement near him -- hastily back up.

Now for today:   Fancy Pants had followed me (at a safe distance) to where I sat down in my spot and lit up.

FP ever so casually, regally even, came sidling up to me.  He got more of the smoke from that tube-thingy than I did. I stoked the big birdie.

Now comes da Big News:  I got to pet him.  There have been times I've been able to touch his fan feathers, but never his head.  He was/is stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2021)

I used to have wild deer that would come up to the ranch and let me pet them after a couple of days of warming up to me. I got to thinking that it was just making hunting season deadlier for them as they'd lost their fear of humans, so I quit. I still feed 'em, and they know that if'n they're on the ranch, they're safe. Haven't seen any in almost two months. Looking forward to seeing them come back. Some years, it's a nursery. Other years, it's a bachelors club with nothing but bucks. Nothing like watching the little snots jumping around the back yard like kittens playing. I like critters more than I do most people.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2021)

I agree Hippie on liking critters.  All animals and birds are my friends, even before the covid.  Love my house pets (family) but feed the birds and squirrels daily.  Could do without the coons.  People now days are changing.  We all have our wants needs and desires but some how those basic needs have gone in different directions.  Sad.

One thing is for sure.....

LONG NECK ICE COLD BEER NEVER BROKE MY HEART


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

From Unca's Packrat Memory Of Stuff When Shared Becomes Impossible To Forget:

There was a county in Tennessee that seceded from the state in protest of Tennessee joining the Confederacy during the Civil War and didn’t officially rejoin until 1986. It was known as the unrecognized State of Scott. <-- TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I used to have wild deer that would come up to the ranch and let me pet them after a couple of days of warming up to me. I got to thinking that it was just making hunting season deadlier for them as they'd lost their fear of humans, so I quit. I still feed 'em, and they know that if'n they're on the ranch, they're safe. Haven't seen any in almost two months. Looking forward to seeing them come back. Some years, it's a nursery. Other years, it's a bachelors club with nothing but bucks. Nothing like watching the little snots jumping around the back yard like kittens playing. I like critters more than I do most people.



Feed 'em, and they will come...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey there all you Cool Cats

english is hard , I’ve always said that


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

The English language is only comfortable for those brought up in it.  I used this concept in one of my magazine stories, "Thursday's Child" -- where a child (Adam, fittingly) who seemingly is very slow to develop over several years suddenly breaks into brilliance.

Here is the quote:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Adam, can you tell me at least three ways to spell the sound,`oo'?"

     Adam grinned sunnily.  He was used to the test concept, and always liked to participate in the exercises.  He hesitated for a second and then said:

     "Well, there's o-o, as in `tooth'; and o-u-g-h, as through'; then there's e-w, as in `crew'; and u-e, as in blue'; um," he took a breath, "there's u-g-h, as in Hugh Bleddin down the block, and i-e-w, as in `view'; i-o-u-x, as in the Sioux Indian tribe; plain old u as in `usual'; there's plain old o as in `go to'; and w-o, as in the number two; and d-i-e-u, as in `mon Dieu' (that's French);" he grinned at his mother, "and e-u, as in that yukky bleu cheese; o-u as in coup' and e-w-e, as in the lady sheep' and u-t as in 'debut, and o-e as in 'shoe'; and..."

     "That's enough, Adam, that's fine."  Dr. Schildhauer interrupted, looking at Adam's parents.

     The silence stretched out.

     Adam's happy smile slowly faded down to a mild grin of puzzlement as all three adults looked at him.

     "In case you weren't counting, Adam just listed sixteen ways to spell that sound," began Dr. Schildhauer, "the average college graduate with a degree in languages can come up with ten, if given a full five minutes.  The average man on the street can find five ways to spell it in that time."  He paused and breathed deeply.  I worked on the problem for twenty minutes and got twelve.

     "Adam did sixteen in just one minute. And he wasn't, apparently, done."

  "Nossir, I wasn't," Adam spoke up.  "There's n-u as in 'gnu', and the best one is one u silent and one u not silent, as in 'queue'.  That makes eighteen ways."

Adam beamed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Put yourself in the position of a Chinese speaker.  Eighteen (at least) ways in the English language to spell the "oo" sound... far more than most native speakers could come up with.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I used to have wild deer that would come up to the ranch and let me pet them after a couple of days of warming up to me. I got to thinking that it was just making hunting season deadlier for them as they'd lost their fear of humans, so I quit. I still feed 'em, and they know that if'n they're on the ranch, they're safe. Haven't seen any in almost two months. Looking forward to seeing them come back. Some years, it's a nursery. Other years, it's a bachelors club with nothing but bucks. Nothing like watching the little snots jumping around the back yard like kittens playing. I like critters more than I do most people.



And why not?!  Most critters are more likeable than most people.



putembk said:


> I agree Hippie on liking critters.  All animals and birds are my friends, even before the covid.  Love my house pets (family) but feed the birds and squirrels daily.  Could do without the coons.  People now days are changing.  We all have our wants needs and desires but some how those basic needs have gone in different directions.  Sad.



I agree too, having grown up around farm and wild animal pets, as well as friendly interacting wild animals.  Besides intelligence, their sense of play, especially Interspecies, never ceases to cause me introspection and amazement.  



Unca Walt said:


> Feed 'em, and they will come...



The secret to winning a critters heart!  I still feed the squirrels, crows, and jays peanuts in the park.  Many of the Fox/Gray squirrels and Scrub Jays will take a peanut out of my hand and I've fed one of the Jays from my hand at home, but don't usually put out food for them or pets at home because it draws rats and raccoons, plus the crows can get demanding and noisy.    

38F @ 86% RH, partially cloudy with sprinkles and 5 mph wind, predicted to reach 60F (+22F swing).

The cleaning ladies swabbed out the lair yesterday, so me and the pup took advantage of the gaugus weather and headed for Fernhill dog park, where we spent some quality time socializing with the pack, as well as hiking, and fetch the ball. 

Hee, hee, hee, because it has two steep hills with a valley between, I can fling a ball from one hill top to the other and zee sleek sly puppy has to run down, across and up both ways to retrieve it.  

I also finished the second winterize of the concentrate that I harvested from my vape pipe and started reducing it. I got sleepy and shut it down last night, but finished it off this morning and have it finishing off in a shallow dish. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, so just storing it as a concentrate for now.

I got notice that my home surge protector was delivered to my UPS box and the two copper ground rods are due today, so I will make a point to pick them up. This last ice storm fiasco sent power surges through some of the lines that fried everything electrical in some of the homes in the hood, costing them thousands of dollars for appliance replacement. As our weather appears to be getting worse, I'm thinking it is a good investment.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

Every morning, I go out and look up into the top of one of my pine trees to spot any of my peacocks.  When I see one, I wave both arms and tell him to come to breakfast.

He flies out of the tree to my rooftop.  (Sounds like a football team landing, if you are inside.) Then to the ground in the back.  That's when I put the black oil seeds out -- along with a panful of birdie seed.  I also have a squirrel-proof feeder for the teeny-tiny tweeny bintsy bunting families that live here.  These little angels look like they smashed into a wet rainbow:






If I put the black oil seeds out before getting Fancy Pants outa bed, a fargin fuzzy-tailed army of squiddels will clean them out, leaving the husks.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Thursday morning eye candy.  




Red Cheese




Lucinda


----------



## Drifting13 (Mar 4, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Pute,,one of those buds needs to be entered in the contest . I like the 1st one the mostest.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2021)

GW, you mentioned feeding peanuts to squirrels in the park. It reminded me of back when I was a teenager, sitting in the grass at Flushing park smoking dope. There was a little boy around 8 or so sitting around 30 feet away at a picnic table, feeding pieces of his peanut butter and jelly sandwich to a fox squirrel. All was going great until the little fella reached over with his free hand to pet the critter on the head. All I saw was a blur of brown fur streaking up one arm, across his shoulders, and down his other arm, biting the poor kid every inch of the way. The kid was screaming like a gut shot Comanche. It was all over but the crying before I could get my stoned ass up to intervene.
I think the kid learned a valuable lesson that day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Those mother fkers will tear your ass up if they are not tame.
My Mom had Squirrels that would set in her hand and eat grape's,, but it took a couple yrs to get them that tame.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

I've fed squirrels peanuts by hand.  Sorta instinctive to just hold your hand still -- to avoid scaring him away (or up and down your arm chewing).


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

While we are on this subject, please note this from *Unca's Strange Truthies:*

Ohio is the only US state that doesn’t share a letter with the word ‘mackerel'.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute,,one of those buds needs to be entered in the contest . I like the 1st one the mostest.


Ha ha, no, I have won once and won't enter again this year.  Besides I personally don't think mods should be allowed to enter.....one last thing the Red Cheese was photo opted.   I put a bit of red in it to commemorate it's name...RED Cheese.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Okay. Yeah you dont need another Trophy ya mean ole bastard.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

I ain't mean but I am a bastard.....never had a dad.  I would like to see beginners show us their gear anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Me and you both brother. Hope they start entering and not worrying about winning. Its all in fun anyway.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> I ain't mean but I am a bastard.....never had a dad.  I would like to see beginners show us their gear anyway.



I never had a grandfather.  We were too poor.

We were so poor, my Daddy unplugged the clocks when we went to bed.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

My parents were so poor that when I saw moma kicking a can down the street I asked here what she was doing and her response was.....WE ARE MOVING.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

She was also so fat that she tried to kick the can and missed.....broke her leg and gravy poured out.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Where were the biscuits?


----------



## kevinn (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't feed the deer around my house because they already help themselves to every flower in my wife's garden.  One day nice healthy beautiful plants, next morning twigs


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

A girl in our school was so fat, her blood type was "_Ragu_".


putembk said:


> My parents were so poor that when I saw moma kicking a can down the street I asked here what she was doing and her response was.....WE ARE MOVING.



Speaking of my mama... I left her in a Rest Home.  No... wait... it was a Rest Stop on the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Lock your door Walt....she is out there still looking for ya....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Ha ha, no, I have won once and won't enter again this year.  Besides I personally don't think mods should be allowed to enter.....one last thing the Red Cheese was photo opted.   I put a bit of red in it to commemorate it's name...RED Cheese.



mods will cheat and do things like vote twice , once with their mod handle and once with their member name , uh huh , I seen it with my own eyes


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Funny bastard,,i voted 4 times.

Just kidding. You can only vote once but you can change your vote.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> mods will cheat and do things like vote twice , once with their mod handle and once with their member name , uh huh , I seen it with my own eyes


You should know all the years you spent as a mod.  We saw all kinds of ________ (fill in the blank) so do you wanna be a mod again......______.?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> You should know all the years you spent as a mod.  We saw all kinds of prestidigitation_____ (fill in the blank) so do you wanna be a mod again......_fvck no!_____.?


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Roster, take another 714 and come back in the morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Roster, take another 714 and come back in the morning.


Thats just nasty


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> My parents were so poor that when I saw moma kicking a can down the street I asked here what she was doing and her response was.....WE ARE MOVING.


We were so poor, we had black & white radio! We were so poor, if I didn't wake up with a woodie on Christmas morning. I didn't have anything to play with.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

@Roster...I took a screen shot before you edited and sent it to Angie.

@hippie.... bwahahahaha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> @Roster...I took a screen shot before you edited and sent it to Angie.
> 
> @hippie.... bwahahahaha


LOL

She Loves Me.............................  
Did you see me going back in my hole


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


>




besides , I’m retired.


.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Yup, you are the new Johnny Ringo.  Always up to nefarious deeds.  Hide behind the curtain and wait until nobody is looking.  Roster however robs a bank in broad daylight and banks there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> We were so poor, we had black & white radio! We were so poor, if I didn't wake up with a woodie on Christmas morning. I didn't have anything to play with.


Poor poor children should never be "depraved" of a new Toothbrush............ LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, you mentioned feeding peanuts to squirrels in the park. It reminded me of back when I was a teenager, sitting in the grass at Flushing park smoking dope. There was a little boy around 8 or so sitting around 30 feet away at a picnic table, feeding pieces of his peanut butter and jelly sandwich to a fox squirrel. All was going great until the little fella reached over with his free hand to pet the critter on the head. All I saw was a blur of brown fur streaking up one arm, across his shoulders, and down his other arm, biting the poor kid every inch of the way. The kid was screaming like a gut shot Comanche. It was all over but the crying before I could get my stoned ass up to intervene. I think the kid learned a valuable lesson that day.





WeedHopper said:


> Those mother fkers will tear your ass up if they are not tame.My Mom had Squirrels that would set in her hand and eat grape's,, but it took a couple yrs to get them that tame.





Unca Walt said:


> I've fed squirrels peanuts by hand.  Sorta instinctive to just hold your hand still -- to avoid scaring him away (or up and down your arm chewing).



I've never tried to pet one, but can regularly call them down a tree to me to take a peanut from my hand using the same squirrel call we used to use to get the squirrel to show himself when squirrel hunting as a kid.   Done with the tongue to mimic their bark/chatter. 

I had an interesting experience with a squirrel that was blind in one eye and had its tail torn up, so had probably been caught by a dog.  I trained Heidi Ho to not chase the squirrels and she was with me when I fed them regularly.  I was sitting a a picnic table with her by my side tossing peanuts to the squirrels and the blind one came up on the table to get its peanut and sat and ate it while facing with its blind eye toward me and Heidi and its good watchful eye watching for danger elsewhere.



kevinn said:


> I don't feed the deer around my house because they already help themselves to every flower in my wife's garden.  One day nice healthy beautiful plants, next morning twigs



Gawd isn't that the truth!  They are browsers so you have to cage anything you don't want eaten?  



Hippie420 said:


> We were so poor, we had black & white radio! We were so poor, if I didn't wake up with a woodie on Christmas morning. I didn't have anything to play with.



And even there I felt shorted................

41F @ 87% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 50F.

Six different shots fired calls to 911 last night and appears to be rival gang related based on locations.

I finished off the concentrate that I recovered from my vapor pipe and after pulling off most the alcohol in an Extract Craft Turbo, I finished it off in a 10" Pyrex pie plate. It came out an interesting gem quality red color, which I'll take pictures of once the sun comes up and share.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!! UPS notified me that my whole home surge protector and ground rods have arrived, as well as my cinnamon flavoring for the sublingual meds I just whomped up using MCT oil, to make it more palatable.

The recent winter storm took out multiple transformers in our area, and the surge wiped out the furnaces and home appliances in some homes near us, so it has me concerned.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Nice warming trend taking place here.  Things are gonna start to turn green soon.  Another year of fun in the sun.

On the run today.    Later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

@Hippie420 
It might have choked Arty
But no dang way it's gonna choke Stymie.............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2021)

41F @ 86% RH, cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 52F.  Looks like we may see the sun again Monday.

Off to breakfast with Grayfox and a friend at Fried Egg, I'm in Love outdoor food pod.  Noted for their egg sandwiches.

The cinnamon flavoring oil arrived so I will do some formulation today and I need to shop for a 240VAC breaker to install the new whole home surge suppressor that arrived yesterday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2021)

moar fecking coffee

the world has gone to hell in a hand basket


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> moar fecking coffee  the world has gone to **** in a hand basket



But look at what good time were making!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Good morning misfits. The weedend is here, enjoy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But look at what good time were making!



yeah , it is similar to what the Italian airline piglet said on the inter one , “Ladies and gentlemen , I have a some good a news and some bad a news. The bad a news is we a lost. The good a news is we a making good time!”...


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

Late morning check in.  Been cutting down and hanging an Original Diesel.  Last of the 3 I posted last week.  They are all hanging and will do a dry trim on them next week.  Maintenance day in the grow and outside.   I need to wash pots and continue spring clean up in the yard.  The Japanese Beatle  grubs should start to come around soon and I need to get a jump on them and kill them while in the dirt/grass.  They are destructive little basturds.  Start off by eating the roots of the grass leaving brown spots.  Then they hatch and eat everything in site.  Gotten to be the #1 problem aroun here lately.  They might get to my beans, maters and grapes but I am gonna kill as many of those fargen basturds as I can.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

Today's harvest.  Hanging ready for a dry trim in a few days.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. Up and at 'em.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , it is similar to what the Italian airline piglet said on the inter one , “Ladies and gentlemen , I have a some good a news and some bad a news. The bad a news is we a lost. The good a news is we a making good time!”...



But don't uh panic, we cana always land.............



putembk said:


> The Japanese Beatle  grubs should start to come around soon and I need to get a jump on them and kill them while in the dirt/grass.  They are destructive little basturds.  Gotten to be the #1 problem aroun here lately.  They might get to my beans, maters and grapes but I am gonna kill as many of those fargen basturds as I can.



Purdy colors!  They must taste like hammered feces or the Japanese would have long ago turned them into a delicacy and their carapaces into artistic jewelry.

44F @ 72% RH, rain with 12mph winds and predicted to reach 51F.

I was finally able to get Grayfox and myself on a vaccine list.  Oregon's handling of vaccinations couldn't hardly be more screwed up. 

Rioters/vandals broke out the windows and set fire to one of the Portland Public Schools administration buildings in protest of something, with rumors of more "demonstrations" this weekend?????

My cinnamon flavored sublingual meds turned out well and reminded me to pay attention when I mildly overdosed enough to blur my vision and raise my blood pressure to 160/95.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I am starting to fit in with you Misfits....does that mean we no longer fit in?

Beautiful Sunday coming up here.  70f isn't out of reach.  Grass is showg a hint of green on it.  I need to get out and fire up all the lawn equipment and get ready for yard work.  Oh joy...more shit to do.   I guess I will have time...I don't hardly ever watch tv any more.

The paper boy accidentally delivered me a paper today.    I quit taking it a couple of years ago because of fake news.. I read a bit of it ..... nothing has changed....into the trash.  They charge more for a paper than the local dispensary charges for pot... 

Time for a warm up.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on this subject, please note this from *Unca's Strange Truthies:*
> 
> Ohio is the only US state that doesn’t share a letter with the word ‘mackerel'.



illinois doesn't count? 

Bubba


----------



## burnie (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey Pute , you gonna` use milky spores for the beetles ?  And btw , those hanging traps with phermones really work too !
peace


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

burnie said:


> Hey Pute , you gonna` use milky spores for the beetles ?  And btw , those hanging traps with phermones really work too !
> peace


I use Safer but they are still out  of control.   Hanging traps???   Going to the store for grub killer today......I will look into hanging traps and other methods.   Constant battle lately.


----------



## kevinn (Mar 7, 2021)

In my opinion hanging traps just attract more.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

kevinn said:


> In my opinion hanging traps just attract more.


That is what the lady at the nursery just told me.  So she said to put the traps away from the area you are protecting.  I think I will try it and see how it works later on.  

Today I got a bag of Hi Yield Grub Free.  Was a bit on the expensive side but she said it works much better that the stuff you get at Hope Depot or Ace. 






I will put that down in mid April depending on the weather.  Damun things eat the roots of my grass and cause multiple brown spots if left unattended.  

Ahhh....spring....nough said.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay so my story below might be a little different but the point im trying to make is you also catch good stuf too.
Last time i put up yellow sticky fly traps on my patio, i ended up with two finches in the damn things. Poor little things couldnt get out and died.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

Good point Hopper and I love my finches.  Great little song bird.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  I am starting to fit in with you Misfits....does that mean we no longer fit in?
> 
> Beautiful Sunday coming up here.  70f isn't out of reach.  Grass is showg a hint of green on it.  I need to get out and fire up all the lawn equipment and get ready for yard work.  Oh joy...more shit to do.   I guess I will have time...I don't hardly ever watch tv any more.
> 
> ...




we have been enjoying reading the newspaper again , fantastic puzzles , thought provoking editorials , and interesting tidbits on life

the Epoch Times , good times , again


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

I like it as well. Mrs Pute reads it cover to cover.  Comes on Thursday....wish it was a daily.  I get it on line.  So with NewsMax, Fox (on a limited basis) and Epoch times I don't need to put up with the main stream media.  Take your shit paper and shove it!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> illinois doesn't count?
> 
> Bubba


OK, I'm pretty stoned, but doesn't Illinois have a couple of "L's?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> I like it as well. Mrs Pute reads it cover to cover.  Comes on Thursday....wish it was a daily.  I get it on line.  So with NewsMax, Fox (on a limited basis) and Epoch times I don't need to put up with the main stream media.  Take your shit paper and shove it!!!



Our local paper is a total party rag, as are most of the TV news channels here.  No doubt they have always been, but the internet has provided alternatives that put things in a different light. 

37F @ 89% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 52F.

Over 200 shootings in Portland so far this year, with some folks questioning the wisdom of having shut down the police gang violence unit and redirecting the funds to minority social programs. Other less progressive thinkers such as myself, thought it was a naïve moronic idea at the time. Helping fatherless children grow up to become solid citizens is a serious issue, but a different one than stopping their fathers from joining gangs and shooting things up current tense.

I would like to see a program that keeps fathers at home or at least supporting their children. I wonder how many fatherless children there would be if the penalty for not supporting your children was castration???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would like to see a program that keeps fathers at home or at least supporting their children. I wonder how many fatherless children there would be if the penalty for not supporting your children was castration???


Yep, Any Father would fear non chemical castration for sure.
"You did the deed now live by your creed, Take care of what you breed."
by Stiggy


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

I wish I had a father growing up.....bet I would still be a pothead though.   Some things are just plain ones destiny.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the Epoch Times , good times , again



yeppirs


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yep, Any Father would fear non chemical castration for sure."You did the deed now live by your creed, Take care of what you breed."by Stiggy



Zero recidivism solution as well, should the specter be inadequate.

40F @ 82% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 53F.

I finally received my email to schedule my vaccine appointment, and couldn't help but notice a news article this morning regarding our well oiled machine that had people scheduled for 4:45 PM still in line at 7:00 PM.  

Whoa! Our District Attorney is losing patience with the rioters, so they better watch out! This stern warning printed by a local news agency:

_*"Last week, Multnomah County District Attorney Mike Schmidt warned of the "potential criminal activity." He even went as far as to say he would prosecute those engaging in destruction or violence."*_


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> I wish I had a father growing up.....bet I would still be a pothead though.   Some things are just plain ones destiny.


I had two of each.  That has its own problems, you might conclude.     

My parents divorced when I was 11.   Both remarried.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I had two of each.  That has its own problems, you might conclude.
> 
> My parents divorced when I was 11.   Both remarried.


Means he got his azz kicked 2xs for ever lil thing he did
When you became a man, did you have to fight them both to prove your manhood comes a time in all lads youth , the big Dad fight.
I remember.........


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  The trimming starts again today.  Gonna be assholes and elbows here for the next few days. 

Major storm moving in in a day or so.  Calling from anywhere one to two feet of the white stuff.  That's gonna slow things down around here for a day or two.  Will make sure we have everything we need to ride the storm out.

Somehow need to find time for a walk....so I better get busy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> _*"Last week, Multnomah County District Attorney Mike Schmidt warned of the "potential criminal activity." He even went as far as to say he would prosecute those engaging in destruction or violence."*_


OMG,,he actually warned somebody.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 9, 2021)

My Dad was in the service when I was a little kid so I barely knew him then when I was 13 my parents divorced and my Dad passed away when I was 15. I started smoking weed when I was 11 though so I can't blame any of that for starting toking. I started because I tried it and fell in love with Mary Jane. I still love her 55 years later.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Well said Rudy.....who needs parents when you have pot.  Ha ha..


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

@ Hopper.   


*"Last week, Multnomah County District Attorney Mike Schmidt warned of the "potential criminal activity." He even went as far as to say he would prosecute those engaging in destruction or violence."*

Lets see if he actually does anything or just a bunch of hot air.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Ohh Look at the preety balloons


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> OMG,,he actually warned somebody.





putembk said:


> Lets see if he actually does anything or just a bunch of hot air.....



A stern warning for sure, but presented nicely so as to not offend or hurt feelings..............

40F @ 90% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 56F.

I finally got scheduled for my first Covid shot this coming Sunday.  My 72 year old child bride and best friend still awaits an appointment, but the good news is that our convicts and homeless have been taken care of before us, so as to be humane.

I drove the two copper ground stakes for our all home surge suppressor and masterfully performed honey do's, as well as worked on an article.  

I have a dental cleaning appointment this morning at 8:00AM, but an open calendar the rest of the day.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Good morning Islanders on this humpday.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Good morning, Islanders. Warm but dreary here. Got to find something to do. Maybe not.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll have what @bigsur51  is having with his coffee LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Means he got his azz kicked 2xs for ever lil thing he did
> When you became a man, did you have to fight them both to prove your manhood comes a time in all lads youth , the big Dad fight.
> I remember.........



Absolutely not, bro.  If I can find it, a long time ago I wrote an article for a magazine about Daddies.  Be back in a while.

OK, I now arrive in my brand-new "awhile".  Found the old article:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Arcane Things My Daddy Taught Me

© Walt C. Snedeker*​           Daddies are magical.  And here is one of the little measurements of life:  If you still refer to him as your Daddy in your adultery, then he gets the prize. 

Now, don't get me wrong; if he's "Pop", "Father", "Dad", or the like, there's no problem, there's nothing wrong.  It's just that the magic isn't there anymore. Remember:  It _used_ to be "Daddy", right?         

In order for a Daddy to be magical, he must have a few special characteristics.  He must know the answer to every question you could ever think of.  And he must be able to show you and tell you and make things for you that nobody else in the world knows anything about.         

Like spool tanks.  One snowy day, when there was no way to go outdoors, Daddy built a spool tank for me.  I was just a tweeny kid, bored silly.  It, and its cousins fascinated me for hours.          

A spool tank requires a spool from Mom's sewing kit (in our house, the spool _had_ to be empty), a thumbtack, kitchen match, and a slice of an old candle with the wick bored out.         

Oh, and a rubber band.  You pushed the rubber band through the hole in the spool, slid a busted piece of kitchen match through the end loop of the rubber band, and used the thumbtack like a doorstop to make it so the kitchen match wouldn't spin.

         Then, on the other end of the spool, you worked the rubber band through the disk of candle.  As soon as you slipped the cannon (some people might call it the ink tube from a ballpoint pen) through the end loop sticking through the candle disk, you were ready to wind 'er up!

         About twenty or thirty turns later, you placed the spool tank on the floor, and it would slowly trundle across the room, scaring the bejeebers out of the cat.  Every now and then the cannon would tilt, simulating firing.  Magical.

         None of the other kids in the neighborhood had a spool tank until _I_ showed them how to make one.

         Daddy didn't stop there by any means.  I would be walking along in the woods with him, idly watching him with his pocketknife and a small piece of wild cherry branch, and he suddenly would hand me a slip-whistle made from that branch.

Here's how he did it:  It seems that wild cherry bark can be removed intact from its branch.  So he'd loosen it, but before he removed it, he'd cut a "window" that resembled the shape of a steamboat whistle in the bark.

        Then he'd take the tube of bark off, put it in his shirt pocket, and cut away some wood.       

         When he slipped the tube back on and handed it to me, my magical Daddy would have produced a multi-toned whistle from _nowhere_!

         He made pinwheel boomerangs from the yardsticks that hardware stores used to give away.  Daddy would cut the yardstick at exactly the 18-inch line, and drill a small hole in the middle of the two remaining pieces.  Then, holding the pieces tightly together, he'd use his grinder as a power-sander, and bevel one edge of each. 

      A small 5” long screw-and-nut combination through the holes, and the X-shaped boomerang would be ready for me to fling. It would come back and you could grab it out of the air by the screw “handle”. Magical.

       Daddy taught me how to make whip-darts, slingshots, and ceiling walkers (talk about scaring the cat -- ceiling walkers made him disintegrate). 

         And he taught me how to catch a squirrel with just a boy's penknife.  And how to "tickle" trout.  (It was a monumental day when I caught a trout with my bare fingers while a guy with a jillion dollars worth of gear stood there watching -- and troutless!)

        Needless to say, these and a bunch more things like them were passed on to _my_ boys.

         And, yes... although they are grown and gone, they still call me "Daddy".
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I'll have what @bigsur51  is having with his coffee LOL



kahlua or Irish cream...just the way I like my wimmin‘ , full of alcohol


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren. Time yo be up and at 'em. Cause you be missin' the session of "wake 'n bake". Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I'll have what @bigsur51  is having with his coffee LOL



Over easy............



bigsur51 said:


> we are what , 185 miles east of ya all and we are hardly getting anything been honing my panning skills with some paydirt



Nice nuggets!  All I've ever scored panning around here was dust.

39F @ 79% RH, gaugus sunshiny day, and predicted to reach 60F

Well s**t, Wednesday sucked!  One of my implants is getting sore and loose so off to see the periodontists.  On the way to see the dentists for my tri annual cleaning, I drove through a radar trap and got flashed.  I await the $225 ticket by mail with bait on my breath.   My last one was in 2004.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2021)

Morning,  back is better every day.  The chiropractor actually helped!!  The only problem is th guy wanted to put me on the lifetime treatment program......not!   I am done untill I start having problems which I hope to avoid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 11, 2021)

More Money blues LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2021)

GW, I remember an article I read years ago where a guy got nailed with one of those traps. He received a pic of the rear of his car with license plate included superimposed with the speed and a ticket for $100. He sent them back a pic of a hundred dollar bill.  They must have though it was funny, because they sent him a picture of a pair of handcuffs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 11, 2021)

OH BOY OH BOY.

Soopermarket put lobsters up on sale for $7.50 each.  <-- TINS  

My Scottish Cleverdear bought FOUR of them.  And some corn onna cob.

We gonna have a feastie tonight.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning,  back is better every day.  The chiropractor actually helped!!  The only problem is th guy wanted to put me on the lifetime treatment program......not!   I am done untill I start having problems which I hope to avoid.



Lifetime treatment programs, a chiropractors dream!!



Hippie420 said:


> GW, I remember an article I read years ago where a guy got nailed with one of those traps. He received a pic of the rear of his car with license plate included superimposed with the speed and a ticket for $100. He sent them back a pic of a hundred dollar bill.  They must have though it was funny, because they sent him a picture of a pair of handcuffs.



They also have to prove it was me driving it, but alas I don't wear my mask while driving.  Looks like I will probably need a picture of a $225 bill.

37F @ 81% RH, double gorgeous sunshiny day, and predicted to reach 61F.

More destructive demonstrations here, this one protesting police violence. Time to have a massive demonstration against destructive demonstrations and hang a few perps by their gonads in the public square and publicly beat them with a dead rabbit!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They also have to prove it was me driving it, but alas I don't wear my mask while driving.



(*snork*)  Here's a vaguely similar story that happened to me:

When I applied for a new license plate, I received a note attached that my car had been ticketed in Daytona on such-and-such a date, and I would not be able to get the plate until I paid the fine (which was now doubled).

I enjoyed using a very good deal of creative profanity -- _fartbubble_, and: "_You people are acting like SuperStupidman from a mentally retarded future!_" And so on. For two typed pages.

I included a photograph of myself sitting in my _electric_ wheelchair (too many broken parts for a "normal" one). 

And dared the any used-arsewipe up there to hold up my license plate, and I would become quite annoyed.

Return mail:  My plate.  Alas, no notes attached.   

LATE EDIT ADD:  While I spent TWO Christmases in an electric wheelchair (there was a "break" in-between) I have recovered sorta like an old honey badger.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I am all hunkered down watching the storm slowly moving into the area.  I won't be going anywhere this weekend.  Hopefully I have every I need.  The news is predicting major power outages.....great!  Only thing I am worried about is my grow.  I can keep the upstairs warm enough with the fireplace but it will get a bit nippy in the basement.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2021)

Good morning 
rough start here , arrgggg........so what else is new?...sucking it up and moving one step in front of the other , got things to do , chickens and cats to feed , concrete to pour , Sheetrock needs hung , burning daylight...

if a human being is healthy , they are wealthy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

*In The Morning You can build a Snowman.*





Or a Snow-Person depending on your year of birth.​


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  I am all hunkered down watching the storm slowly moving into the area.  I won't be going anywhere this weekend.  Hopefully I have every I need.  The news is predicting major power outages.....great!  Only thing I am worried about is my grow.  I can keep the upstairs warm enough with the fireplace but it will get a bit nippy in the basement.



Stay warm and safe, bud (no pun intended)!  I went out on Wednesday night to stock up on groceries and dog food, as I, too, have no plans on going anywhere this weekend.  My city is forecasted to get 18-24" of snow or more.  Keeping my fingers crossed that we avoid any power outages.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if a human being is healthy , they are wealthy



Too true and a shame we don't figure that out at a younger age...........

36F @ 80% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.

More puttering on projects and articles, plus enjoying this gorgeous weather mit der pup.  

Out to breakfast with Grayfox and a friend this morning.  The last two breakfasts with him included lively arguments on socialism and gun control, with him being pro and me con.  It is interesting how two polar opposites can still be friends.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

You guys are makin' me feel a tad guilty:  72F, sunny, still air.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys are makin' me feel a tad guilty:  72F, sunny, still air.



you should feel guilty too , very guilty , especially the morbid joy you get when you see some of us freezing our arses off , you should be arrested and placed in a commercial freezer at a local Safeway , all your clothes taken away , and fans to blow the cold air...

since it is so cold and rainy today , I’ll either hang some Sheetrock or pan some gold.....right now I am leaning on panning for gold...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you should feel guilty too , very guilty , especially the morbid joy you get when you see some of us freezing our arses off , you should be arrested and placed in a commercial freezer at a local Safeway , all your clothes taken away , and fans to blow the cold air...
> 
> since it is so cold and rainy today , I’ll either hang some Sheetrock or pan some gold.....right now I am leaning on panning for gold...


Oh cool, Post some pics of the pan when ya find some.
I want to see what a real goldrush show gets


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

Morning , main part of the storm is finally here.....took forever.  We have been hearing about it for days now and the moment of truth is here.  The man says we are gonna get blasted...I am beginning to think this is a gov't ploy to keep us home and inside....more fake news.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning , main part of the storm is finally here.....took forever.  We have been hearing about it for days now and the moment of truth is here.  The man says we are gonna get blasted...I am beginning to think this is a gov't ploy to keep us home and inside....more fake news.


Someone is deathly afraid of something That's for sure.

I envision the news as if I went for a walk and people were dying all around me, dropping like Flies, This Virus has mutated and the worst is yet to come.
Chicken Little


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys are makin' me feel a tad guilty:  72F, sunny, still air.


Just a tad over two months 'til hurricane season......


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 13, 2021)

BoCoGrow said:


> Stay warm and safe, bud (no pun intended)!  I went out on Wednesday night to stock up on groceries and dog food, as I, too, have no plans on going anywhere this weekend.  My city is forecasted to get 18-24" of snow or more.  Keeping my fingers crossed that we avoid any power outages.


I don't know about you @putembk, but snow is just starting to come down where I'm at.  No indication of snowmageddon yet, but the games have begun


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

Yup it has arrived.  I am in the foothills and if you are watching the weather map you will see it is gonna back up against the foothills..... classic upslope....I am gonna get hammered.  You as well....wait!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)

You guys keep that shit up north please.


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't worry Hopper.  looking like is is making Colo, Ks and Neb it's target.  This storm backs up all the way to KC and all of it will make its way to Colo.  Hard steady snow now but above freezing so not sticking to the roads just yet.  Supposed to snow here for 4 straight days now.  Took forever to get here and time will tell how bad it gets.  We got 42" here in 2003 in March as well.  

I have been farting around in my grow all day and done now.  I had 6 starts show roots last night and they are all in small pots now.....8 more to go.  Plants are all looking happy and my trimming is done for a couple of weeks.   Free at last.  

Already starting to get cabin fever.....so I am taking Mrs Pute out to dinner tonight.  Roads won't be that bad yet.....besides I have a Rifle, Shot Gun and a 4WD....a little snow won't slow this O'l Fart down......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

I bet Mrs H looked liked this


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys are makin' me feel a tad guilty:  72F, sunny, still air.



As well you should brother!  How long to hurricane season?

43F @ 78% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 50F.

Hee, hee, hee, Portland finally got the riots right. The blocked off both ends of a street and trapped the rioters in the middle and arrested all 100 of them, saying we'll sort it out later.

I get my first Covid shot this afternoon, so wonder how long I will be standing in line...............


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2021)

I truly wish you wouldn't.

DNA change is OUT for my family.

A COMING COVID CATASTROPHE - The Highwire

"World renowned vaccine specialist, Geert Vanden Bossche, gave a groundbreaking interview this week risking his reputation and his career by bravely speaking out against administration of #Covid19 vaccines. In what may be one of the most important stories ever covered by The Highwire, the *vaccine developer* shared his extreme concerns about these vaccines in particular and why we may be on track to creating a global immunity catastrophe."


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh cool, Post some pics of the pan when ya find some.
> I want to see what a real goldrush show gets


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

^^^^holly crap, I am paying 2 large an oz for gold and you are finding it in a creek out back!    I am doing something wrong.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 269535
> View attachment 269536


Hellls bells lets bring some big equip and a trommel machine in and do it right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

Big,,stop lying ya old bastard.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

Ha ha....


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)

" I'll sell you 2 eggs for 1/4 ounce of gold " ... heard sometime in the non distant future


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope it never comes to that *patwi.*   But I have a feeling that gold will go through the roof if things get that bad.  However, who will buy it.????    I think trading marijuana for eggs is more in line with my thinking.

What was the old saying...."pot will get you through times with no money but money won't get you through times with no pot."

Well I am totally done down in the grow so time to start thinking about snow mitigation.....ahhhhh NO.  Here is a pic of what it going on right now.






Snowing so hard with the wind gusting that you can't see 50 yards.  Picture really doesn't do it justice.  Not one car has been down my street yet.   You can't tell but that is a golf course your looking at....no way I can go out and get anything done...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

I thought you said Goal.................................................... not Gold


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> I hope it never comes to that *patwi.*   But I have a feeling that gold will go through the roof if things get that bad.  However, who will buy it.????    I think trading marijuana for eggs is more in line with my thinking.
> 
> What was the old saying...."pot will get you through times with no money but money won't get you through times with no pot."
> 
> ...



Yup, blizzard warning just received from the national weather service.  Snow is already blowing sideways, but winds are expected to increase to upwards of 45 mph.  Almost whiteout conditions here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Team Jimmy


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

BoCoGrow said:


> Yup, blizzard warning just received from the national weather service.  Snow is already blowing sideways, but winds are expected to increase to upwards of 45 mph.  Almost whiteout conditions here.



Just had a snow plow come down the street.  Just made on pass down the middle.  Probably the last time we will see him.  That has gotten to be SOP lately.  The blizzard warning doesn't end until midnight.....daumn, this is getting serious.  Nothing to do but ride the storm out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just had a snow plow come down the street.  Just made on pass down the middle.  Probably the last time we will see him.  That has gotten to be SOP lately.  The blizzard warning doesn't end until midnight.....daumn, this is getting serious.  Nothing to do but ride the storm out.


Be careful and don't over due it
No one else wants to be a mod that badly.
Well maybe Chad LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

I just came in from taking the dog out again.  I had to shovel out a spot AGAIN so she could do her thing.  I have no Idea how my snow blower is gonna handle this mess.  Heavy wet stuff.  You can't even see out the fricken window.  And it just keeps on coming.  

I was out to dinner last night at our favorite hide away restaurant and was talking to the owner and he bet me a beer that we wouldn't get 6" from this.....since it took forever to get here.  Looks like I will have to wait a couple of days to go and collect my winnings.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Putes what happen to kids like we use to be, I would shovel out all the older people homes before the snow even ended and do it again afterwards
Kids now a days kinda suck and do not want to do anything but Video games and smoke pot.
Dam Kida


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks like everyone's gone beddy bye.


----------



## burnie (Mar 15, 2021)

Not quite all Hippie !
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> " I'll sell you 2 eggs for 1/4 ounce of gold " ... heard sometime in the non distant future



Perhaps the time for "egg futures" has come???



putembk said:


> What was the old saying...."pot will get you through times with no money but money won't get you through times with no pot."



Clarion thinking!  Let's add pot futures to the list!

36F @ 76% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 50F.

13 of the 100 protesters/rioters detained Saturday were arrested and an Oregon civil rights group calls for in investigation into Portland Police tactics in doing so.

This morning I will be chauffeuring Grayfox to and from her eye doctor where she is getting her cataract lenses laser cleaned of protein deposits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hidey-hi there friends and neighbors. It's BEER DAY! The Pullet happily informed me that she and her current boyfriend had stopped off at my favorite watering hole Saturday for dinner and was given a message from the staff for me. Miller Lite is back with an extra keg in reserve, and my presence is cheerfully desired. 15:00 just ain't gonna get here quick enough!
In the mean time, I'm gonna pull the blade off the ATV just so I can say I accomplished something today besides a buzz. Was going to do the blade on the Jeep too, but I can't trust Pute to keep that stuff out west where it belongs.


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)

@Hippie, I sure could use a plow.  My snowblower can't handle this wet heavy stuff....getting ready to go out as we speak ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2021)

Some good news... I just got the nicest note from someone who wanted two more copies of my historical novel, *The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century*.

I bring this up because this reply brings my "_You got teary or chokey -- either for happy or for sad_" respondent level to *88%*. 

The note:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would love it if you signed both copies!!! One is for Sean, he is the 12th Great Grandson of Jan & one for Jack, he is the 11th Great Grandson of Jan. I am putting a check in the mail for you today.

I _did_ get teary when I read The Cadet and goosebumps! It is unbelievable what you have done for all of Jan's descendants. We are so blessed to have you! Very few families get the opportunity to not only know this much about an ancestor but to read it in story form so that you get to know your grandfather. I'm getting teary again. Thank you, Walt! I hope you understand what you have given all of us!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Something like that comes out of nowhere, and it makes the hundreds of hours of research, and the hundreds of hours of writing seem like nothing at all -- a breeze.

Oh, wait... there is a corollary you could not be aware of.  This person and her kids know their Family line without a break back for 14 generations.

(*ahem*)  That's 'cause I wrote *The Book Of Snedekers*, which accounts for everyone with any spelling of the name (110 variants known) as well as all who married into the Family back until the late 16th century.  That is why there is such an impact on some folks -- it gits _pussanal_!  They're looking at their 12-times great grandfather from when he was a little redheaded kid in the Duchy of Oldenburg to when he was the Family patriarch in the New World.

Lotsa love, blood and guts, and massive doses of trivia. Gawd.  I am running on.  Blame it on my Volcano.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Pute, I've bought a lot of shit that was flat out stupid, but the Jeep & plow ain't one of 'em. The older I get, the more I appreciate that rig.

Walt, Angie's gonna start chargin' ya for advertising.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> @Hippie, I sure could use a plow.  My snowblower can't handle this wet heavy stuff....getting ready to go out as we speak ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, I've bought a lot of shit that was flat out stupid, but the Jeep & plow ain't one of 'em. The older I get, the more I appreciate that rig.
> 
> Walt, Angie's gonna start chargin' ya for advertising.


(*snork*)  Well, since I donated the copyright to a group called the SnedekerCousins, and enabled them to make CD's to give out to whoever wants them at cost... and there are no more hardcopies of the book... I'm still broke.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'z just jerkin' yer chain. My way of tellin' ya yer kool in my book!


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, I've bought a lot of shit that was flat out stupid, but the Jeep & plow ain't one of 'em. The older I get, the more I appreciate that rig.



The Jeep alone is worth its weight in gold.

32F @ 80% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 55F.

I chauffeured Grayfox back and forth to get her laser eye surgery done and puttered on articles, with plans to continue the latter today. Arm mildly sore from Covid shot but no other issues.

Dabbing C-99.NL from my 2020 harvest and its working good..............


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello.....looks like the Misfits bus hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Its a short bus so you might have missed it. Just keep an eye out for Hippie licking the windows when it goes by.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2021)

If I wasn't meant to lick 'em, why are they grape flavored?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

Let us get this party started


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Ppl having a good time. Cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If I wasn't meant to lick 'em, why are they grape flavored?


They taste like grape because of this chick


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2021)

34F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 60F.

I finished my EtOH Pro tests and made good progress on an article sharing the results.

A gorgeous day here yesterday and predicted to be so today!  The cleaning ladies are also due today, so this morning looks like a splendid time to spend some quality time in Fernhill dog park with Miss Layla socializing and frolicking.

Merry St Patrick's day and a blessing to ya'all!


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

@GW...thanks for the heads up on St Patrick's day.  Good reason for Hippie to drink more beer..green beer this time.  This hole city gets drunk on St Patrick's day.  I might just join in.  Think I will do what Charlie Daniels does....get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep, me too. Ain't sure just how many I've got left, so I damn sure ain't gonna waste one.

There once was a girl named Alice,
who used a dynamite stick for a phallus.
They found her vagina in South Carolina,
and part of her anus in Dallas!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW...thanks for the heads up on St Patrick's day.  Good reason for Hippie to drink more beer..green beer this time.  This hole city gets drunk on St Patrick's day.  I might just join in.  Think I will do what Charlie Daniels does....get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


Great song  and I am not Crazy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

Good night brother's of the bud.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren. Great to have a place where I fit in with no questions asked.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2021)

41F @ 83% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 53F.

A fine time at Fernhill dawg park yesterday while the cleaning ladies strutted their stuff here at the lair.  Lots of players, but Miss Layla focused on an all black intact East German Shepherd male about her same age, bounding back and forth with him after balls.

Grayfox did the grocery shopping, so the larders are stuffed again and life is good.

Especially after a delightful corned beef and cabbage dinner, with plenty of leftovers for today.......  Our annual Irish tradition, to celebrate the Welch part of my ancestry.

Another shooting/murder followed by a robbing and carjacking at the local Win Co that we shop for groceries at.  Our stalwart city leader expressing disgust at the soaring crime rate.

We just got notice that Graywolf Consulting and each employee are now subject to a 1% tax on our income to provide more homeless services to support the droves that continue to arrive.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2021)

putembk said:


>


Well the weather for sure!  And this:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Well the weather for sure!  And this:
> 
> View attachment 269598


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269599



you are in trouble now boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you are in trouble now boy


When I read this , this picture comes to mind LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2021)

I see what is being done butt it won’t work....bwhaaaawaaaa!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Damn, I shoulda got on quicker. I think the mods have Roster on auto censor!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I shoulda got on quicker. I think the mods have Roster on auto censor!


Have you heard the Peacocks Crying hippie?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I shoulda got on quicker. I think the mods have Roster on auto censor!



Red alert for sure.........  

47F @ 66% RH, partially cloudy with showers and 11 mph wind. Predicted to reach 54F.

More gunfire and more of the same with our feckless mayor attempting to bring back the gang violence task force that he previously dumped to divert their salaries to minority community programs, but fighting our far left of left activist commissioners who promoted it in the first place and that still believe that you (someone besides them) can pick up stools from the clean end.  

Meanwhile local business and community leaders are saying enough!!!!!!!! The sick part is that while our elected officials are out of touch with reality, what does that say about the candidate selection or the morons who elected them in the first place???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning all, what did you guys think I was not going to make some gigs at Unca too LOL
That would just not be me .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 19, 2021)

So who's with me today, I on my way to the park to feed the swans, did you know swans mate for life?

Look it's Hippie  trying to find a new date


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I see what is being done butt it won’t work....bwhaaaawaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Morning, Hippie yo shouldn't have said Roster was on auto censor.....now he can't stop posting.

Cutting down a Ghost Express today.... can't wait...I have been out of it for awhile.

@GW.....we do elect some questionable individuals as our elected officials....makes you wonder how smart the people electing them are.  My daughter works for the State of Colo and got the same 1% tax without notice or explanation....asshats!!!

Gonna be a nice day...I see a long walk coming.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning

enjoy that Ghost express , I have more seeds and should be more winners in there..

enjoying a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead a la bho


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Big, are you still growing Ghost Express.  We  were both disappointed with the first batch.   It has turned out really sweet.  Small compact plant but for its size she yields well.   Plus, the smoke is Fire.  One of my favs.  I just finished cutting one down and hanging it.  Whole basement smells like your old underwear....smokes good though...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)

not growing anything this season , I’m on vacation from the garden , I needed a break so I took it

yeah , it cures out good and is one of the stinkiest plants a ever grew

ghost said he was getting 3+ lbs a tray with one 1000 watt bulb but I didn’t see results like that


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Indoor I average about 3 1/2 zips/plant. The GE comes in just a bit under that so I am happy and she will remain a starter.  

So what are ya gonna do this summer.....sail the high seas?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> Indoor I average about 3 1/2 zips/plant. The GE comes in just a bit under that so I am happy and she will remain a starter.
> 
> So what are ya gonna do this summer.....sail the high seas?




trying to finish up remodeling the house so I can sell it or rent it out...maybe caveman is still interested?

then me and Swede are heading up to her place in Port Angeles where I am gonna golf , fish , pan for gold , and cruise the Straight of Juan de Fuca with hookers and blow

I’m trying to buy this boat


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

I like Caveman even though is politics got him run off but he couldn't buy his lunch.  So probably not a good prospect as a renter.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW.....we do elect some questionable individuals as our elected officials....makes you wonder how smart the people electing them are.  My daughter works for the State of Colo and got the same 1% tax without notice or explanation....asshats!!!



Oregon voting went from civilly liberal and fiscally conservative to far left liberal since I arrived in Portland in 1965, due to a high influx of left leaning liberals from elsewhere.   Except for the central corridor, Oregon is still further right and fiscally conservative, but simply gets out voted. 

Locally a wasteland for candidate choices.  Our voting choice for Portland mayor, was the feckless incumbent or a challenger openly professing embracing Antifa and banning the police, bringing us to the discussion of how we attract the type of people we need in those jobs, not just here in OR, but nationally???????

Homelessness is a national/world problem and it seems unreasonably unjust to place/add their burden solely on those living in temperate/liberal/sanctuary climates where they congregate.  What is needed is living wage jobs so everyone has the opportunity to support themselves and add to the GNP versus driving inflation with printed money handouts that will make us'n old folk's savings as worthless as the Venezuelan bolivar.

 Even if taxpayers were subsidizing the living wage job, at least we would get some return for our efforts beyond the warm fuzzies from just feeding and sheltering brothers and sisters who are down for one more day.



bigsur51 said:


> then me and Swede are heading up to her place in Port Angeles where I am gonna golf , fish , pan for gold , and cruise the Straight of Juan de Fuca with hookers and blow. I’m trying to buy this boat



Living the dream!  Nice area for sailing and a handy size boat.  What sails, engine, and electronics come with it?  

45F @ 77% RH, rain with 11mph winds, and predicted to reach 53F.

Wowza!  One of my dental implants loosened and came out when I removed my plate for the night.  To say it smarted would be an understatement and being Friday night, not much I can have done about it until Monday. I rinsed the empty socket with brine and an iodine rinse and will let the dentist sort it out when I can get in.  

Now to figure out how to eat in the interim.............................


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning all.  Happy shatterday!

@ GW.  Same thing has happened in Denver.  This used to be a beautiful city.  Now downtown has turned into a dangerous shithole.  Full of homeless and violence!!  I don't and haven't gone downtown in years.  Nightly shootings and gang violence keep most away and in the suburbs.  I would like to move but am just to rooted in here.....I pray the mess stays downtown and away from the foothills above.  I fear for our freedom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning Gang. Ive been a little busy lately. They got me running 7 jobs. Going to be in Oklahoma next week.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> enjoy that Ghost express , I have more seeds and should be more winners in there..
> 
> ...


W T F????????????????????????????????

After "Good Morning" you switched to Klingon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> W T F????????????????????????????????
> 
> After "Good Morning" you switched to Klingon.


No It's just the GOLD Fever going to his head, 1/4 oz  woohoo we gonna be rich Martha.................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2021)

42F @ 77% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 49F.

The good news is that my upper implant plate works without all four snaps in place, so I have been able to continue eating before losing any weight.  

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort, awhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  I just made some kick ass white lightening and some credible brandy testing the Extract Craft EtOH Pro and using beer and wine for feed stock.  Yet another thang it can be used for.  

Here is a link to my GL article:  16.2.6 Testing the Extract Craft EtOH Pro

I ordered a new hydrometer, cause I can't find mine, and some Drierite dessiccant for my next experiment to see how concentrated I can get vodka.

Grayfox gets her first Covid shot today.  I got my first a week ago.

I cut the Seresto flea collars off of Miss Layla and Melissa after noting the congressional inquiry to decide on a forced recall.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ GW.  Same thing has happened in Denver.  This used to be a beautiful city.  Now downtown has turned into a dangerous shithole.  Full of homeless and violence!!  I don't and haven't gone downtown in years.  Nightly shootings and gang violence keep most away and in the suburbs.  I would like to move but am just to rooted in here.....I pray the mess stays downtown and away from the foothills above.  I fear for our freedom.



That figures!  Denver is one of the nice places I've considered living........................



WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Ive been a little busy lately. They got me running 7 jobs. Going to be in Oklahoma next week.



What part?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2021)

Muskogee and OKC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Oregon voting went from civilly liberal and fiscally conservative to far left liberal since I arrived in Portland in 1965, due to a high influx of left leaning liberals from elsewhere.   Except for the central corridor, Oregon is still further right and fiscally conservative, but simply gets out voted.
> 
> Locally a wasteland for candidate choices.  Our voting choice for Portland mayor, was the feckless incumbent or a challenger openly professing embracing Antifa and banning the police, bringing us to the discussion of how we attract the type of people we need in those jobs, not just here in OR, but nationally???????
> 
> ...






cryptocurrency ok
delivery available
length overall (LOA): 36
make / manufacturer: Islander
model name / number: 36
propulsion type: sail
year manufactured: 1976

One of the most well known boats in the world. Easy to maneuver and quick, this boat will let you escape the world for a day or a lifetime. Ready to live aboard today.

This Islander will sail away today. She did sit for awhile and needs someone to sail her and enjoy long days at anchor, a cockpit built for parties or enjoy warm winter nights with the new forced air diesel heater.

Lithium Iron Phosphate batteries

Victron Charger

Victron Solar controller

Solar Panel

LED Interior lighting

LED Navigational lights

Diesel Heater

Oil Change

Fuel Filters

Newer professional electrical system

Keel bolts are solid

Two serviceable sets of sails

Schaffer Roller furling

Manual (very cool) windlass

Decent ground tackle

Standing rigging great

Cockpit cover

Radar

Newer Head and Holding Tanks

Decent Cushions

Solid fuel Heater

Spinnaker with Adjustable Spinnaker pole

Large v berth, Usable Pilot Berths and an Adult sized quarter berth

Cockpit Cushions

Outboard stern ladder option

Running rigging is serviceable for awhile but could use a wash and/or replacement

Water heater works

A few pieces of parkay came lose and found new homes, fairly easy repair

It appears dry (even after heavy rains) but their is some signs of previous moisture inside I suspect it was left unheated for awhile years ago

CNG gas stove works, there are three bottles, two I believe are full, one I used to cook a turkey CNG is tougher to get refilled and I would suggest LPG at some point (you would probably have a year or two before you used them up


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)

@ Big, sounds like you are excited about the boat.   Are you sure you didn't miss anything on your  accessory list?    I hope your dream comes true.

Morning Misfits.   Gonna make a trip to Cabela's today to restock a few things I need for opening day at my favorite fishing spot.  Still almost 2 foot of ice covers the lake but should be gone by mid April.  My plan is to be  in my float tube at sun up on opening day.  There are huge fish there and I plan on giving some of them a tooth ache.


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2021)

morning misfits, haven't been around in awhile and thought i would say hello. been busy at work and busy teaching a fellow craft for lodge. he turned in his lesson last night. now maybe i can get some of my stuff done.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning misfits, haven't been around in awhile and thought i would say hello. been busy at work and busy teaching a fellow craft for lodge. he turned in his lesson last night. now maybe i can get some of my stuff done.


Wish Darrell T RUMP a happy B-Day


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> cryptocurrency ok
> delivery available
> length overall (LOA): 36
> make / manufacturer: Islander
> ...



The outboard stern ladder option is kinda important.  You can mount a small outboard on it for puttering in harbors, canals, etc.  That's what my bud does with his. 

Oh.  He sunk his _twice_. Had to hurry to shallow water. Mind the bilge plug.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2021)

@BigSur5:  I just remembered that I wrote a humor article about my best bud's Islander.  Lemme go back in the old section to see if I can find it.  It is later.  I found it, but I dunno if it will copy.  Here goes:

*All At Sea With The Nautical Nuts*
c Walt C. Snedeker​ 
    For thousands of years, Men have felt the irresistible urge to go far out to Sea, and many of them have died.  Things got a lot better after boats were invented.

        But still, it is a very, very dangerous thing, going to Sea.  Especially with me on board.  I suppose I could say that I am an experienced sailor, as I've leaned over the rail calling dinosaurs in both the Atlantic _and_ the Pacific.

        There are times when my pal, Jerry, manages to get me onto his sailboat.     Granted, most of the times that he is successful in this endeavor occur when the sailboat is in a dockyard somewhere, getting the lazarette club-hauled or whatever.  But sometimes, the horrible thing is actually afloat.  And therein is the kernel of my misery.

   I firmly believe that sailing can be defined as being cold, wet, miserable, and seasick while going nowhere slowly at great expense. To me, being on a sailboat is like being in jail with a chance of drowning.

    Also, I hate wind.  Jerry doesn't mind it at all -- when it's windy, he just tells me that it's my turn to take the tiller, while he sits back and watches with the gleeful, evil, beady little eyes of a spiteful goblin.  In these conditions, the first hour or so is endured with _only_ that sail out there in the front strung up (note my excellent nautical terminology).

    Last time, it was awful as I tried to keep the boat from swinging around in a sudden, uncontrolled circle... or falling off to wander around the wrong way, with my bowels doing the polka. Jerry, that wizard of shaftcraft, eventually took pity and fixed the problem.  If I were a nautical man, no doubt I could tell you what he did.  I'm not, thank God.

     If I were Bosun McSalty, I daresay I could describe how we jibed with our futtock gan'sls clewed up to the orlop bitts, and weathered her, d'ye see, with a lee helm and all plain sail in the bilges, burn me buttocks.  As it was, when some more sail got strung out, the bleedin' boat got a lot easier to steer.

    But now, Gentle Reader, it is time to let you see the true nature of sailing with my fiend (I mean, friend), Jerry:

      You must sail a grueling course, starting right near the launch ramp and ending, as many as two hours later, right near the launch ramp.  Along the way, you must battle not only waves the size of throw pillows, but also the occasional other sailboats, some of them piloted by people as naked as jaybirds.  Tragically, a lot of these  people turn out to be, upon examination with binoculars, Men.

    Braving the abyssal deeps that sometimes reach more than four feet, I go to Sea with my Boon Companion Jerry, his Beautiful Wife Fleek, and the Fabled PC (my Scottish Spouse).  The boat is unnamed (or the name changes) because Jerry refuses to put extra money into it for frivolous items, such as lettering, water jug, working outboard, flaregun, or sweeps for the galley slaves kept freeze-dried in a small plastic baggy under the "sleeps four--honest!" miniature bed.

    But the vessel has the two qualities that PC and I consider absolutely essential in our sailing craft:

     1.    She has beer on board.

     2.    She  belongs to somebody else.

      There are times when Jerry takes his sailing very seriously.  He does not have his first Pina Colada until nearly 90 seconds after we start. You have to understand discipline, at Sea.  To help you understand, I'll reprint the Ship's Log here:

*0900*    We check our equipment.  "I've got your binoculars," Captain Jerry says, "so we can see the nudies."

*0903*    We approach a lane through the thousands of lobster buoys.  This lane is currently being utilized by two "K" class boats. (Jerry has never explained to me why he _always_ classifies sailboats as "K" class).  We maneuver toward the lane while disdainfully ignoring the screams coming from the other boats about rights-of-way, and other trivial nautical esoterica. Jerry correctly refuses to be baited when the captain of one of the larger boats shouts, "I used to cry because I had no shoes... until I met a man who had no class!"

*0912*  We pull into the 19-foot wide "deep channel".  The K boats come bearing down on us.  We have or Tuna Coladas in hand, but we know that we're in for the long haul... we deftly switch to beer.  Jerry has opted for liquified bison's waste gases (Budweiser), and I'm drinking Beck's.

*0918*    We start falling behind the other boats.  Jerry says this is because he     has a smaller jib than the other boats.  Jerry has _serious_  jib envy.  We tell him size is not everything.  He has another beer, morosely.

*0926*    The following nautical conversation takes place between Fleek and Captain Jerry:
*    Fleek*:    Everybody else is going _that _way.
*    Jerry*:    Yes, I know.     
*    Fleek*:    Why are we going _this_ way?     
*    Jerry*:    (nothing)

*0950*    We have our first [nearly] confirmed sighting of a semi-naked woman.     It turns out to be a large inflated plastic banana trailing from a  K-boat.  

*0951*    Fleek  and PC, who are clearly starting to feel the strain of the long     voyage, go downstairs (is that the term?) to take naps.  Jerry and I, being Men. remain on deck, drinking beer, and watching boats with bigger jibs pass us by with stately roarings and gushings.

*1005*    At a crucial moment, I start pulling on the wrong rope, as Jerry calmly keeps pointing with wild jabbing motions to something out of sight that I'm   supposed to do something with; all the time his voice is rising higher in a panicky coolness.  It seems I have caused the jib to "furl", which means that it becomes even tinier than it already is.  The ship is saved by a convenient utter dead calm which settles down over the boat for two hundred feet in every direction.  We have a beer.

*1022*    Fleek comes back upstairs (?) looks around for a moment, and the following nautical conversation takes place:
*    Fleek*:    What I wonder is, how come there are never any other boats _behind _us?
*        Jerry*:    (total silence)
*    Fleek*:    I mean, how come all those other boats are in _front_ of us?          
*    Jerry*:    (total silence)

*1030*    We are exhausted, and heading for home.  We have been on the water all day (well, an hour and a half, at least) and have seen zero naked people of any sex whatsoever.  We're almost out of beer.  The Sea can be a harsh and unforgiving body of water, all right.  We cannot believe that Columbus sailed all the way across the entire ocean hundreds of years before the discovery of aluminum cans.  Of course, _he_ had a much bigger jib.

*1036*    Our boat rams the dock  exactly one stall down from where Jerry had said he was headed.  Jerry grunts in immense satisfaction for the result of his navigation, and leaps out with ropes tied to each end of the craft.    

*1037*    We  pull Jerry from the water.  One rope has snagged a cleat, cutting short his magnificent leap.  We hold up our "9" rating cards.  We have a beer.

*1038*    The  wind begins to blow surely and steadily -- exactly paralleling the     shore.  Jerry  begins chuntering.

*1038.5*  Jerry speaks:
    "Who wants to go sailing?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lordy. Had to multiple-format every fargin line.  Hope it is readable.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

Ancient Chinese vessel sailing across the ocean?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

OK I see I won't say But Im sure I got it.  now move along little doggies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 22, 2021)

WOW!!!  Lookit this news:


If you were thinking about spending your final years high as a kite—because, let’s face it, why not?—here’s a promising bit of news.

You might be well advised to do so—on doctor’s orders.

New research published in the Journal of Alzheimer’s disease has added to the claims that cannabis, or especially the ingredient CBD, might help slow, stop or even reverse dementia.

Just a two-week course of CBD improved the symptoms and slowed the cognitive decline in laboratory mice with dementia, reported researchers at the medical and dental colleges of Augusta University in Augusta, Ga. The CBD improved the amount of two key proteins in their brains by about 600% and 900%, the university says.
Read more about the marijuana industry

This isn’t the first scientific study suggesting cannabis might help fight dementia. Through 2019, a review of multiple other studies found data pointing the same way.
To be sure, when it comes to treating Alzheimer’s, there’s mostly uncertainty. The experts warn that nothing has been “proven” and everything is speculative.

The Alzheimer’s Association warns that cannabis and cannabis-derived products “are not approved…for the treatment or management of Alzheimer’s or other dementia” by the U.S. government. The Food & Drug Administration has already gone after CBD companies for marketing their products as a treatment for Alzheimer’s.

But telling people with a terminal illness not to try a treatment because it might not work is like telling a man who’s just fallen out of an airplane not to pull on the ripcord because, after all, you can’t be certain the parachute will open.

It shows an ignorance of basic game theory, or indeed logic.

It would be different if the powers that be had an alternative treatment to offer. They don’t.

As the Alzheimer’s Association itself points out, “Currently, there are no therapies that can cure Alzheimer’s,” and the best you can get is that “some drugs are available to temporarily improve symptoms.”

And the U.S. government admits it doesn’t even know what causes this cruel and vicious disease, which killed 135,000 more Americans last year and will affect one third of all Americans before they die.

Alzheimer’s is currently destroying 6 million lives in the U.S.

Federal funding for Alzheimer’s research is just $3.1 billion.

Currently several drug companies, including Eli Lilly LLY, +0.20%, Biogen BIIB, +1.83% and Cassava Sciences SAVA, +2.70%, have potential treatments in clinical trials. But as with everything else, nothing yet is proven.

On the other hand, the CBD news could be another reason why senior citizens, not millennials or Generation Z, could be the key stoners of the future.

A recent survey found that about 15% of the over 65s have taken cannabis within the last three years and about half of those use it every day. Most used it to treat various ailments, ranging from pain to depression and anxiety.

 Given the way people typically treat the elderly, neither the depression nor the anxiety are particularly surprising.

There is research suggesting heavy or early use of cannabis can have long term, damaging effects on your health, but that’s a problem for the young. When you’re in your 70s or 80s, who cares?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 22, 2021)

*Cannabidiol Ameliorates Cognitive Function via Regulation of IL-33 and TREM2 Upregulation in a Murine Model of Alzheimer's Disease*

Cannabidiol Ameliorates Cognitive Function via Regulation of IL-33 and TREM2 Upregulation in a Murine Model of Alzheimer's Disease - PubMed
*Abstract*
There is a dire need for due innovative therapeutic modalities to improve outcomes of AD patients. In this study, we tested whether cannabidiol (CBD) improves outcomes in a translational model of familial AD and to investigate if CBD regulates interleukin (IL)-33 and triggering receptor expressed on myeloid cells 2 (TREM2), which are associated with improved cognitive function. CBD was administered to 5xFAD mice, which recapitulate early onset, familial AD. Behavioral tests and immunoassays were used to evaluate cognitive and motor outcomes. *Our findings suggest that CBD treatment enhanced IL-33 and TREM2 expression, ameliorated the symptoms of AD, and retarded cognitive decline.*


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Daumn, makes me want to smoke more.   Took awhile to read all of that....I need a nap now.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Tiger Woods was late for work again today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 269662




I wanna be a cowboy
Live large
Big house
Five cars
Dont trust nobody
Looking over my shoulder constantly


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Muskogee and OKC.



Please wave to the cuzzin folk for me but keerful where ya'll mention mah name and don't reveal where ah am..........



bigsur51 said:


> It appears dry (even after heavy rains) but their is some signs of previous moisture inside I suspect it was left unheated for awhile years ago
> 
> CNG gas stove works, there are three bottles



Nice length for two people or day trips with more.  About the right size for cocktail for six, dinner for two, accommodations for two......  

Lithium Phosphate batteries sound cool, especially with LED lighting!!  I had a Group 8D and three Group 27 gel cells on 36' Illusions, and the 8D put out 1150 cold cranking amps and 225 Amp hours.  I just looked an 8D Lithium ion battery up and it puts out 3000 cold cranking amps and 400 Amp hours!!    

Check the date on your gas bottles to insure they can still be filled.  

I see radar, any ship to shore, ham, GPS, or SAT NAV for blue water sailing?  

What do you have for auxiliary power during tricky docking and in marinas?

Since you are the buyer, I would insist on an inspection, even if you have to foot the whole bill.  1976 is old enough for hidden damage.  Bad to find it the hard way during use or when the new prospective buyer insists on an inspection when you sell it.

43F @ 88% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 53F.

Another protest march to abolish the police and recall Mayor Wheeler, but this time they cleaned up trash and washed windows, while local civil rights activists join in protesting Portland police kettling protesters that were damaging property a week ago.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Tiger Woods was late for work again today.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^^Tigers girlfriend...he likes blonde's


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 269662


I dont see shit.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't know what that focker is but I sure don't want it in my garden.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

I got the shot, now I can not stop touching my privates in public

Sure Aszhole I do not think that will work


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> I don't know what that focker is but I sure don't want it in my garden.


These guys are cruel to the imaginative types.  Us dummies can see a cowboy with a hat on in a second, since we never thought of bugs or monsters.  Try looking for his nose in the middle.

Better yet, just cover the right hand dark side and the face will leap out at you


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

I see it now. How fking cool.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Mass shooting about 35 miles away.  10  dead so far.  W T F is going on!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Mass shooting about 35 miles away.  10  dead so far.  W T F is going on!!!


What is going on is the Veritas bomb showing the kids in cages.  Not a whisper anywhere in the MSM about it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Mass shooting about 35 miles away.  10  dead so far.  W T F is going on!!!



The lockdown and activist rhetoric appears to have pushed the lunies over the edge!  

39F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 58F.

Hee, hee, hee, my hydrometer arrived and I made two runs in the EtOH Pro starting with 80 proof vodka and got it up to 150 proof the first pass and 170 proof the second.  I'll make some more runs and when my Drierite arrives, see how concentrated we can get the alcohol.

The brandy I made from 13%  Pinot Noir was at 130 proof and the white lightening from cheeep 5% beer only at 110 proof the first pass.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> These guys are cruel to the imaginative types.  Us dummies can see a cowboy with a hat on in a second, since we never thought of bugs or monsters.  Try looking for his nose in the middle.
> 
> Better yet, just cover the right hand dark side and the face will leap out at you
> 
> View attachment 269699


I'm going with a squashed bug.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The lockdown and activist rhetoric appears to have pushed the lunies over the edge!
> 
> 39F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 58F.
> 
> ...


Gray how do you use the Drierite  ? At what step in the distillation process?
Also do you have to toss any of the 1st heads?\
Thk U


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2021)

'Bout to shift gears on this bubble pipe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm going with a squashed bug.


I did see the cowboy without being told but at 1st I saw a rather large dog flea
Night men


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2021)

I saw it just after Walt said what it was. Reminded me of those ink blotch tests they gave me at the institution. Doctor showed me at least a hundred, and every one reminded me of my gun. He said I was nuts. Me nuts? He's the one with all the gun pics!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Gray how do you use the Drierite  ? At what step in the distillation process?Also do you have to toss any of the 1st heads?\Thk U


  You bake it out and add it to the alcohol to absorb moisture and then filter it out, before using the alcohol for extraction.

I couldn't smell any methanol or ethyl acetate so didn't toss any heads.  I will when I run my experiment starting with mash.



Hippie420 said:


> I saw it just after Walt said what it was. Reminded me of those ink blotch tests they gave me at the institution. Doctor showed me at least a hundred, and every one reminded me of my gun. He said I was nuts. Me nuts? He's the one with all the gun pics!



And all of them naked as a jaybird...................

42F @ 82% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 52F.

Lots of gun bills in state legislature to take away more gun rights from those of us obeying current laws, without addressing those ignoring laws.

I finished up my ethanol concentration experiment and was able to concentrate the 80 proof vodka to 189 proof in 5 cycles.  The Drierite is due Friday to see how much more water I can remove.


----------



## giggy (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Wish Darrell T RUMP a happy B-Day


he got a new phone and is still trying to learn how to use it, but i will let him know.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 269755


Hows the head?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

OK I have a question regarding RATS, Norway rats   I think I have them again
Over the yrs we battle a never ending rat problem in the back yard, they love my wood pile and decking around the pool.
I dealt with them with rat poison , work fine.
But now we have a beloved doggy and I do not want to use poison to kill the rats to have my dog poisoned by secondary poisoning if he eats them as they come out to die.
Anyone know how to kill these bastards?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Go to the animal shelter and get a Jack Russel. They work great on rats and coons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

Get a Mini Schnauzer. Thats what they are famous for. They are Raters. Im on my second one. My Wife freaks the fk out when he brings one to her for a gift. I laugh my ass off. This fker is fast as lightning. I've seen him catch squirrels. He can jump almost 6ft.

By the way,they are great dogs and they don't shed.
This is Charlie Brown.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I have a question regarding RATS, Norway rats   I think I have them again
> Over the yrs we battle a never ending rat problem in the back yard, they love my wood pile and decking around the pool.
> I dealt with them with rat poison , work fine.
> But now we have a beloved doggy and I do not want to use poison to kill the rats to have my dog poisoned by secondary poisoning if he eats them as they come out to die.
> Anyone know how to kill these bastards?




I live on a golf course with a green belt between.   Cattails and a creek between us.  Perfect breeding ground for rats.  Not only rats but 18" from head to tail.  Frigen pricks come in and eat my tomato's as soon as they turn.  I have to use rat poison but I use those bait stations that are pet proof.  But, I still use the old fashioned rat traps.  Garden rake beside this guy.  I kill dozens every year.  Not my maters you basturds......







ROSTERMAN said:


> Hows the head?



Don't know.  I haven't gotten an appointment to get it scanned yet.  I called and they said they would get back and as of yet no.  Not only has the gov't gone to ...... ya can't even get in to see a specialist.  By the way it took a week to get into my Primary Care doc....even though I said I was having major headaches.....don't get sick....you are at the end of the line....no pun intended. 

Doesn't matter.....I think Walt said he wasn't afraid to die.....me neither.....just think of all the shit I would no longer have to deal with.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

Im the Devil. Death means nothing.☠


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I saw it just after Walt said what it was. Reminded me of those ink blotch tests they gave me at the institution. Doctor showed me at least a hundred, and every one reminded me of my gun. He said I was nuts. Me nuts? He's the one with all the gun pics!



Now that is funny!  

Thank God I'm and atheist!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh deary-dear     You guys have to scroll up to pute's rat picture.

Start at the pic, and read the next line down.

It's Rosterman asking a question with an arrow pointing to the dead rat.

We all agree on this:  Roster WOULD ask putembk how the head of the rat tasted, and that is what I first thought. 

Even putembk's first words seemed to confirm he hasn't tried it yet.

O raffs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I have a question regarding RATS, Norway rats   I think I have them again
> Over the yrs we battle a never ending rat problem in the back yard, they love my wood pile and decking around the pool.
> I dealt with them with rat poison , work fine. But now we have a beloved doggy and I do not want to use poison to kill the rats to have my dog poisoned by secondary poisoning if he eats them as they come out to die. Anyone know how to kill these bastards?



I've kill the most with poison, but consider live traps (whack them later) or how much fun you could have with a bait station with red lights illuminating it at night and a pellet rifle.

Commiseration and good luck brother! It does seem that after awhile it is just patch, patch, patch.

43F @ 84% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 54F.

Oregon's vaccination program still a circus. I got notice that I could now schedule my vaccination, even though I've already had the first shot and have an existing schedule for the second. I subsequently got notice that it was a mistake, but they would honor the 11,000 mistakes they made to be fair,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I whomped up a batch of daikon relish and turned some of into hemp heart vegetable dip. Down to one quart of pickled daikon, so time to put up another batch.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

I agree, Wolfie -- The murderous side of this ole sojer enjoys watching those videos of guys with quiet pellet guns and night-vision scopes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey!  I just received an MP4 video that will amaze everyone here.  How can I upload it?

It is entitled:  Robot from Israel.MP4

Can some brainiac find it on the Net?  I am unable to post it because it is too big.

YA GOTTA SEE IT.  You won't believe in the faith the guy has.  He stands in front of a Barrett .50 cal with a hood over his head, and an orange suit on -- just like the dummy next to him.

The robot puts the gun right up to his face, switches to the nearly identical dummy, and blows it away.

And that is only one of a dozen things you gotta see.

Wait wait wait -- found it on YouTube

Wait'll you get to the 45-second mark.  You'll poo-oop.  The 3:30 mark will make you faint.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Get a Mini Schnauzer. Thats what they are famous for. They are Raters. Im on my second one. My Wife freaks the fk out when he brings one to her for a gift. I laugh my ass off. This fker is fast as lightning. I've seen him catch squirrels. He can jump almost 6ft.
> 
> By the way,they are great dogs and they don't shed.
> This is Charlie Brown.
> View attachment 269756


Love him


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hola


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Still no call on my cabesa.   That's ok, I am pretty sure they want as many o'l white men like me to die off.  One less conservative vote at election time.  Fock it...I have to trim today anyway.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  Still no call on my cabesa.   That's ok, I am pretty sure they want as many o'l white men like me to die off.  One less conservative vote at election time.  Fock it...I have to trim today anyway.


Did they do any scans? Hope all news is good news Brother


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did they do any scans? Hope all news is good news Brother


Waiting for them to call so I can go and get a MRI


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2021)

Morning guys. Walt, that shit is fun to watch, but it scares the crap outta me. Makes me glad I've got a backhoe to dig tank traps with. They'll probably have one that can jump 'em anyways.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Walt, that shit is fun to watch, but it scares the crap outta me. Makes me glad I've got a backhoe to dig tank traps with. They'll probably have one that can jump 'em anyways.



I gotta admit:  It aint real.  CGI

The story is here:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Walt, that shit is fun to watch, but it scares the crap outta me. Makes me glad I've got a backhoe to dig tank traps with. They'll probably have one that can jump 'em anyways.


They are planning on using robot drones to come for our Guns


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They are planning on using robot drones to come for our Guns


No prob... I am building gorgeous female robots with a sekrit weapon:  bad oil.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I agree, Wolfie -- The murderous side of this ole sojer enjoys watching those videos of guys with quiet pellet guns and night-vision scopes.



Rats don't see infra red as well as UV, so just a red light will illuminate them for you, without them knowing.



putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.  Still no call on my cabesa.   That's ok, I am pretty sure they want as many o'l white men like me to die off.  One less conservative vote at election time.  Fock it...I have to trim today anyway.



All kidding aside, us'n older kids do tend to be more conservative than the younguns, so consider the effects on future voting and on the Social Security budget relief by us'ns conveniently dying off in disproportionate numbers from the virus........................

43F @ 81% RH, cloudy with rain and predicted to reach 57F.

Another car jacking at gunpoint. The latest thang!

I up potted my Laphophora Williamsii and her about 30 offspring. I watered and fed her fish fertilizer for the first time since about November. In the interim I just spray mist her, similar to what she would see from desert morning dew. As soon as it warms up a little more, I will start sticking her outside during the day.  She is having the time of her life and I was told that she is the only surviving member of her batch, so her original donor wants a cutting.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

Good morning 

Graywolf , how many years have you been growing your Laphophora Williamsil?

eating those in the 60’s opened my eyes and took me to many beautiful places

from what I hear , the places they grow wild in south texas and northern Mexico are very very protected now , not like the 60’s when one could pick a couple gunny sacks full in a day

have fun today folks and tell those around you how much you love them while they are still around


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Graywolf , how many years have you been growing your Laphophora Williamsil?



Around a decade when she was about half the size of the first joint of my thumb.  She's been having pups for about the last three and I repotted her the first time two years ago.

Here is a closeup I took of her and a ladybug right after repotting her the first time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

That looks yummy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

PS:  I'm leaving her and her pups to expand as fast as possible trying to replicate a clump about the size of a dinner plate that I saw in the late 60's. 

Here is a new picture of her in her newest 7" pot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Ill be right over bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Around a decade when she was about half the size of the first joint of my thumb.  She's been having pups for about the last three and I repotted her the first time two years ago.
> 
> Here is a closeup I took of her and a ladybug right after repotting her the first time.View attachment 269809


Having never used this before , can you explain how much is needed per dose and is it more trippy or dreamlike?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Pay right , I heard it makes you vomit


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Having never used this before , can you explain how much is needed per dose and is it more trippy or dreamlike?



A button should do it.  I've never laid tooth to my Williamsii, but the 4" dia less potent St Pedro I tried was about a foot per dose.  

Neither trippy or dreamlike for me, just some color shifts and an intensified feeling of novelty toward life and good will toward the universe.  A sense of having discovered hidden truths and series of epiphanies.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pay right , I heard it makes you vomit



Oh, that.............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> PS:  I'm leaving her and her pups to expand as fast as possible trying to replicate a clump about the size of a dinner plate that I saw in the late 60's.
> 
> Here is a new picture of her in her newest 7" pot.
> 
> View attachment 269810




that is a beautiful cacti , I am green with envy

one time I bought 7 fresh buttons from the dude in the van out in the parking lot of the high school , 11th grade

the goal was to eat one button per class period

By  4th period , US History , when the teacher asked me a question , I could only quote the Bible by then , the class got real quiet , the teacher was cool,so he just went with the flow and moved right on to the next chapter

several of us met in the woods after school to continue our journey

the buttons were fresh and I could only take very small bites , chew them a little , then swallow , all the while holding my breath , it was a lot of gaging but I kept it all down

there was a lot of psychedelics around southern  California in the 60’s and big horse capsules of blue mescaline were one of my favorites

the Purple  Owsley and Orange Sunshine lsd took over everything and I just held on for the ride , never knowing where I was going  , nothing I could do about it so I just went along for the ride

with peyote and mescaline , I could somewhat control what was going on , the ride was a lot smoother than the heavy duty lsd , never mind getting a hold of some STP around 1968 , that was undescribable , like lsd to the 5th power , 24-48 hours of deep space

good memories

i was surprised that I could still find STP and maybe I will go out like a 4th of July celebration when my number is called


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Graywolf....you do know that one can splice  a button on the San Pedro and it will mature faster?


----------



## DarrellTrump (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> @Graywolf....you do know that one can splice  a button on the San Pedro and it will mature faster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it would grow but didn't know it was faster.  How long was that one grafted?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

DarrellTrump said:


>


Where is your other brother Darrell.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A button should do it.  I've never laid tooth to my Williamsii, but the 4" dia less potent St Pedro I tried was about a foot per dose.
> 
> Neither trippy or dreamlike for me, just some color shifts and an intensified feeling of novelty toward life and good will toward the universe.  A sense of having discovered hidden truths and series of epiphanies.



PS:  I've been trying to find the words to actually describe the experience of novelty toward life, but have decided the best two word description was a "religious experience".  No meeting a god, but a sense of amazement and tapping into higher truths.

40F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 63F.

Alas my Drierite didn't arrive as predicted, soooo I didn't get to finish my alcohol concentration experiment, but did put up a quart of pickled onions in balsamic vinegar for taste treats and spent some quality time mit der sleek sly puppy marveling at how gorgeous a day yesterday was at times.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

JEEZ!!  That thing looks like a giant blood worm -- I useta use flounder fishin'. For youse in-landers... they bite like a bee stung ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

@Unca Walt I remember them worms they sucked  
As kids we would let them bite us and see whos worm would swell with blood the fastest.
When kids were kids we played real games ................................ I remember


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh that and Dart Wars  Remember the wooden hunting darts ? They stuck when you got hit.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Mar 27, 2021)

Howdy folks. We used to have yard darts, was fun till one of my brothers got one stuck in his leg. That is when dad found out we sharpened them to a really nice sharp point. That was the end of them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

Wooden darts were way too expensive -- so we played tag with really nifty wooden match darts. Bunches of them.

We'd sit around with a box of matches and a bunch of sewing needles.  You split an "X" in one end of the match, and install two small pieces of magazine (shiny) paper in to make fins.

Then push the blunt end of the needle into the other end.  DING!  A Winnah Dart.

They would actually stick in concrete blocks.  And there was no denying you got tagged.  It was visible as you ran.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

Just had another "Times Wuz Different" memory:  

I was about 8 or 9 years old when something new came out:  a ten-cent slingshot.  Plastic, and shaped like a spur.  They were rubber-band powered. 

Amazingly, you could shoot a bluestone about 100' with them.  So natch, my bud and I had to have combats.  

My Daddy didn't say a thing when I came in with a red ding on my forehead after play.  But the next day, he came home with two clear plastic face shields.

After that we could stand there and go at it like crazy.  Mucho funz.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2021)

Those bloodworms look nasty. Like something from a Scifi movie.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 27, 2021)

big, I had some of those blue capsules, . we also got hold of the blue tablets .. lab refined pure mesc .. 

I have friends and family on a rez in Oklahoma that have it .. abit sacred to them even today,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Howdy folks. We used to have yard darts, was fun till one of my brothers got one stuck in his leg. That is when dad found out we sharpened them to a really nice sharp point. That was the end of them.


My buddies and I would get drunk and shoot target arrows (tipped) straight up into the air and watch for them to return
Had a few close calls but no one died LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Just had another "Times Wuz Different" memory:
> 
> I was about 8 or 9 years old when something new came out:  a ten-cent slingshot.  Plastic, and shaped like a spur.  They were rubber-band powered.
> 
> ...


Walt we used the big rubber bands the postman dropped all over and would hook it between the thumb and 1st finger so like a finger slingshot 
then would use fence nails and shoot them, those things would sometimes hit just right and go in. Painful, I know.



 Like this but with nail


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh, yeah.  But the best way was to rubber band about six hoop nails together, swing one around to be your shooter, and let fly. But we used the traditional "Y" shaped stick and rubber bands (several).

Those... we never shot at each other.  They would spin, and guaranteed would have a sharp point facing whatever you hit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh, Lordy.  Now ya got me started.  My Daddy taught me how to make a sling-spear.

Take a 3' piece of lath wood, put a point on one end with a small notch cut in it near the point.  Get a nice, limber whippy-stick and tie a 3' cord on the end.  Put a loop in the other end of the cord.

Hook the loop in the notch, bend your whippy-stick arm way back, and swing it forward as fast as you can. Sorta like an atlatl, but better, IMO.  A kid could throw a stick from home plate to deep outfield easily.  As luck would have it, they usually stayed sticking up when they hit.

Ya oughta try making one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, Lordy.  Now ya got me started.  My Daddy taught me how to make a sling-spear.
> 
> Take a 3' piece of lath wood, put a point on one end with a small notch cut in it near the point.  Get a nice, limber whippy-stick and tie a 3' cord on the end.  Put a loop in the other end of the cord.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Well got to finish the Rat Gobbler trap baited with some peanut butter and stuck some tasty dog food bits in there too
Wait and see


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2021)

Sometimes we'd get a lull in work on the job and we'd flare the end on a wire nut, hammer a lath nail through the end from the flare end so that it poked out a quarter inch or so, and stick 'em in a 3' piece of half inch conduit. Great blowgun. Hurt like a sombitch when ya got hit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Dont get me started on home made pyrotechnics 
I never got to mine any materials but I sure would have had a blast playin with the cool toys they use


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

potassium permanganate (water filter stuff available in supermarkets) and glycerine hand lotion.

Hypergolic.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well got to finish the Rat Gobbler trap baited with some peanut butter and stuck some tasty dog food bits in there too
> Wait and see



Oh boy!!  Nuffin like a freshly-fried rat for snacking.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sometimes we'd get a lull in work on the job and we'd flare the end on a wire nut, hammer a lath nail through the end from the flare end so that it poked out a quarter inch or so, and stick 'em in a 3' piece of half inch conduit. Great blowgun. Hurt like a sombitch when ya got hit.



The Boilermakers used to shoot pigeons in the shop rafters with weld wire darts fletched with masking tape and fired from 1/4" pipe using compressed air.  



Unca Walt said:


> Oh boy!!  Nuffin like a freshly-fried rat for snacking.







44F @ 82% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 54F.

26 shots fired at a vehicle without anyone being hit, though a number of cars and houses hit.

Morrison bridge access blocked by a climate protest group using a pink boat.

My Drierite didn't arrive again.  I just can't believe those rascals at Amazon would shuck me about a delivery date.............


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

translation-
*OPEN THE BOX BEFORE EATING*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

37F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 54F.

26 rounds fired into one car without hitting the driver............ Gun control in my generation meant hitting your target.

German Shepherds are all season dogs, so ours donate copious quantities of fur each year to the nesting birds and squirrels. You can leave a dog sizes pile of hair one day and replicate it the next without the pup getting any smaller, but each hair comes with bushels of love and devotion, so I see it as a gift.

Hee, hee, hee, Extract Crafts direct Canadian competitor MedXtractor read my writeup on the EtOH Pro and are sending me their competitive machine to run like I stole it as a test. Let the joy and amazement begin!

My Drierite didn't arrive after yet another day, so that experiment is still hanging.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

GW  You get to keep them after testing?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW  You get to keep them after testing?


If he tests enough tests with them, sure.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW  You get to keep them after testing?



I get to keep these two systems as long as I need for testing and run them like I stole them, but alas I promised to send them back what's left after testing at their expense.  We sent the first EtOH Pro that Eloquentsolution beta tested for us at SPR back about 2017.

We've had equipment donated for testing, which we donated to Pay It Forward cannabis forum after testing, for their lotteries.

Besides my article, I also give the manufacturers feedback and suggestions that I don't share with my readers and I've tested equipment that I didn't write an article on because I agreed not to if it was negative.

I did end up with the Turbo in a round about way though.  After beta testing we donated it and a couple years later I asked to borrow it for an experiment and was told that it was broken and I could have it.

The disfunction was that the threaded aluminum slug on the bottom of the crucible had come off, so I JB welded it back on for my experiment and sent Extract Craft an email telling them about the failure and my fix.  Their response was to replace the whole unit with their final version, which included a solid crucible.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I get to keep these two systems as long as I need for testing and run them like I stole them, but alas I promised to send them back what's left after testing at their expense.  We sent the first EtOH Pro that Eloquentsolution beta tested for SPR back about 2016.
> 
> We've had equipment donated for testing, which we donated to Pay It Forward cannabis forum after testing, for their lotteries.
> 
> ...


Well I seen the way you review products and they should be paying you let alone keep the test items.
But it all works out in the end, 
Karma..........................................
Thank You for response, I wish I was still good with my words but the brain injury has made it worse , had to relearn my name and all.
Enough about That
Kepp up all the good you do, do.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well I seen the way you review products and they should be paying you let alone keep the test items.
> But it all works out in the end,Karma..........................................  Thank You for response, I wish I was still good with my words but the brain injury has made it worse , had to relearn my name and all.  Enough about That Kepp up all the good you do, do.



I test to promote the Graywolf's Liar site to readership and to get to play with the toys.  

In this last case, I used material that I needed a means to extract which was still legal for me at home, so it was a double win for me.  Like using a borrowed car for a trip for the cost of the gas and then writing an article about it.  

You're welcome!  

You are still getting your point across.  How did you hurt your head bone?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I test to promote the Graywolf's Liar site to readership and to get to play with the toys.
> 
> In this last case, I used material that I needed a means to extract which was still legal for me at home, so it was a double win for me.  Like using a borrowed car for a trip for the cost of the gas and then writing an article about it.
> 
> ...


Long story but lets say they could not get the lead out,
My creative side of my brain works fine and after, many yrs my 
I suffered damage to left side brain.
I tend to speak with pics.   But broken thought as am in rush to say things 
Imagine that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Long story but lets say they could not get the lead out, My creative side of my brain works fine and after, many yrs my I suffered damage to left side brain. I tend to speak with pics.   But broken thought as am in rush to say things Imagine that



The good news is that you are lucky you can speak and type brother.  My fencing maestro stroked on the left side and couldn't speak or compose a typed message. 

When he couldn't speak, I brought him a portable typewriter and his eyes lit up, but when he tried to type he drew a blank.  He was an English Lit major and author of Complete Fencing, as well as a proficient touch typist before the stoke.

I made a living charming folks into signing capital equipment requests with my written word and still screw sentences up wordsmithing them later and losing track, reversing the order of words, or literally typing one thing while thinking another.  Never to forget typing is controlled by the subconscious and not what is going through your conscious mind.

Have you read about Phineas Gage?  Phineas Gage - Wikipedia


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *Never to forget typing is controlled by the subconscious and not what is going through your conscious mind.*
> 
> Have you read about Phineas Gage?  Phineas Gage - Wikipedia


Tat --  I think I might have mentioned this, but it is funny enough to repeat. As a writer, I touch type.

I was writing my novel, *The Cadet*, and I started to type the word "agurgling" in a sentence, I stopped after four letters because I realized that word sounded like something from Gilbert and Sullivan.  

I looked down from the ceiling to the monitor, and found that my hands were shifted one key to the right on the "home row". 

"agur" came out "shit"


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.  Windy as all get out here.  Cold front approaching and wind is leading the charge.  Just got back from the coin shop and pulled the trigger on 3lbs of junk silver.  All .50cent pieces.  All Kennedy.   If the fools send another free money check....I will buy more.  

I need to get my arize down and check out my fishing equipment.  I promised my SIL we would go up and search for spawning Rainbows this weekend.  Need to tie on new leader and tippet, clean the rod guides and do an equipment check.  Have plenty of flies as i have been tying off and on all winter.  Another year of fun in the sun. 

This is what we will be going after.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The good news is that you are lucky you can speak and type brother.  My fencing maestro stroked on the left side and couldn't speak or compose a typed message.
> 
> When he couldn't speak, I brought him a portable typewriter and his eyes lit up, but when he tried to type he drew a blank.  He was an English Lit major and author of Complete Fencing, as well as a proficient touch typist before the stoke.
> 
> ...



Thank You Gray Wolf , I am ok now , it was a small splitner of the lead object that struck my skull and and only that part went in.
I was knocked out in coma for a while (med induced) so I never felt it (brain feels no pain) so just the outside damage
That hurt and itched like soot.
The doc said I will be fine as long as it does not move again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2021)

The brain feels no pain? How do you explain headaches and brain freeze? Must be a fig newton of my imagination.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The brain feels no pain? How do you explain headaches and brain freeze? Must be a fig newton of my imagination.


they can do brain surgery while you are awake


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

__





						Awake brain surgery - Mayo Clinic
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> they can do brain surgery while you are awake


Dat be true.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

Sumbody mentioned the "cat lady" to me.  Looked it up.  OMIGAWD.

This woman could cause erectile dysfunction in rebar:





"Jocelyn Wildenstein is a New York City socialite known for extensive facial surgeries, her divorce from Alec Wildenstein in 1999, and her extravagant life - she once calculated her yearly telephone bill at $60,000 and food and wine costs at $547,000."


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2021)

firing up the kettle on the dab rig with a fluted diffuser and sample some oleoresin extracted from this chem d x Uzbekistan hash plant x Afgooey x Blockhead

interpretation for Unca....vaping some strong essential oil of cannabis


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Dat be true.


Morning Walt and the rest of you members of the dirty dingus bunch.
Walt I wanted to say thks I watched the Movie and is was very good 
Kind of a Big twist for sure, really liked the ending made ya think.
Any others?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Sumbody mentioned the "cat lady" to me.  Looked it up.  OMIGAWD.This woman could cause erectile dysfunction in rebar:
> 
> View attachment 270234
> 
> "Jocelyn Wildenstein is a New York City socialite known for extensive facial surgeries, her divorce from Alec Wildenstein in 1999, and her extravagant life - she once calculated her yearly telephone bill at $60,000 and food and wine costs at $547,000."



I can only imagine how hard it would be for a billionaire socialite as gorgeous as she started out, to casually give up her youthful appearance and mature gracefully.  I wonder what she looks like in her own minds eye or the mirror?

I've heard said that all cats are grey in the dark brother.  It's waking up next to them in the light that causes erectile disfunction and sometimes cardiac arrest.

33F @ 84% RH, double gaugus clear day, and predicted to reach 55F.

Wal, my Drierite arrived, so I carefully calculated that 20mL of 190 proof would contain 5% water or about 1mL.

As Drierite absorbs 5% its weight in water, 1/0.05 = 20mG Drierite. Everything working slick so far!

I poured the Drierite in the alcohol and left the hydrometer in place, but after the Drierite turned pink the hydrometer hadn't budged, so I added another 20mG, only to watch the hydrometer hold steady at about 189 proof and the solution turn pink.

At that point I ended the experiment and vacuum filtered the solution using a #1 lab filter, only to discover the pink color remained, soooo I vacuum distilled the 20mL pink solution to return to a neutral starting point.

Suffice to say that the chemist suggesting the process appears to have never used it or I misspelled the experiment.

Soooo, five runs in the vacuum still got me from 40% Hood River vodka to 94.5% ethanol for processing.  I have some mol sieve that I'll bake out and try next.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning Walt and the rest of you members of the dirty dingus bunch.
> Walt I wanted to say thks I watched the Movie and is was very good
> Kind of a Big twist for sure, really liked the ending made ya think.
> Any others?



Just givin' ya a hint that I really am immortal.  So far.

The only other thing even vaguely familiar is the Scottish guy, and Sean Connery -- with a katana, set in the 1500's or so to present -- where you had to cut other bad guys' heads off. (The Highlander?)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Just givin' ya a hint that I really am immortal.  So far.


You do know we can have you institutionalized for that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You do know we can have you institutionalized for that.


Meh.  Notice how I reference my domicile:  The Chateau.

I was institutionalized when I went by the name of Edmund Dantes.  Kinda liked Chateau D'if after a while.  Didn't care much for the warden and his birthday parties, but I got my first precious metal acquisition there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Ha You just may be that old after all  LOL
Ya Old Bastard


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> they can do brain surgery while you are awake


Pretty small target to hit for some of us.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pretty small target to hit for some of us.


I just drop mine off for the yearly oil change and stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2021)

You mean if you shake you head its sounds like bbs rolling around.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish you guys would drop the brain surgery stuff.  I go in for a scan on Thursday.  Still getting shooting pains over my left eye.  More that just a little concerned about that.  It is what it is.....I am afraid what it is ain't good.

Thinking I fried my marble on pot one to many times.  Wonder if the guy performing the scan is like my mechanic.....doesn't get paid unless he finds something wrong......shit......










Holly crap....that looks like I need a shot of vodka.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Only the good die young. You've got another hundred years, boss.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2021)

Positive thinking bro. Your to damn ornery for anything like that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Only the good die young. You've got another hundred years, boss.


I'm proofa dat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm proofa dat.


Walt PMed me and told me who he really is


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2021)

Regarding keeping your wealth.  The chart below is very important.

I will explain it... The chart shows the falling value of the paper dollar vs silver.  You have a LIMITED TIME to get your hands on ANY junk silver you can. _ Ignore the premiums_, they will become meaningless in terms of your cost in very short order:





In ONE year, the ratios of PM's has ballooned -- What fiat dollars could buy an ounce of silver in 2019 was FIVE TIMES what fiat dollars could buy one year later. Same ratio change for gold.

Note to all my buds here:  This is 2021. There is a huge silver squeeze going one right now. Literally, you cannot lose:

You have a short, tight window -- gather up thy drying leaves of fiat and hie thee hence to your Local Coin Dealer and PAY HIS VIGORISH, but get your hands on the silver.  Period.

Or, you can hold on to your "money" a while longer and you might see this:






The ONLY reason we do not see the above is that 99.9% of US currency is digital.  Dots.  If the "money" was actually printed, it would look like the above, only much worse -- because then people would _see_ what is really going on with the USD.

I stress again:  SHORT window to acquire. Like, a few days.  The COMEX is crumbling, and the Perth Mint has admitted to the same fraud that jailed others.  They sold silver they do not have, and they charged storage for it.  Now, the folks want their physical silver, and the unbelievable "justification" the Perth Mint gives for being unable to deliver is that they shorted silver after accepting their customers' monies.  <-- Worked AGAINST their customers!

Here endeth the sermon for the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean if you shake you head its sounds like bbs rolling around.



More like the gleam in his eye is evidence of light shinning through other holes in his head, thus explaining the whistling sound.

37F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 70F.

Well I had a good ride yesterday but didn't get much done.  I ran out of my previous batch of sublingual meds and started the new batch without titrating for potency.  I over did it enough to appreciate the humor in almost everything and giggled a lot.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Morning all.  Spring has sprung.  Lots of sun in the forecast for the next few days.   Gonna run up to the lakes I like to fish this weekend and check out the inlet at one of them.  Hoping the ice is start to come off.   Fish stack up there looking for an early meal after a long winter.  Lake ia at almost 10,000 ft so it will be cold but for the opportunity to hook a pig It is it.

Mean while back on the ranch up-potting and a walk will mean pretty much a normal day for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 270395


OK I have to ask can I buy these instead of Silver @putembk


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

^^^that is gonna cost not make you $$$$$


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)

There's a million pimps out there that would argue that fact.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> There's a million pimps out there that would argue that fact.


Trust me, that one doesn't need a pimp.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2021)

Folks... Here comes another virginity lost:

I saved up enough "used" weed from my volcano to properly load a tea acorn.  Boiled water, let a big cup brew for four minutes.

Had to strain it through a coffee filter, because the bottom of the first cup looked like the lees in a beer barrel.

Took a sip.  Not bad, not "tea".  Needed something.  So I added a teaspoon of real honey to the steaming cup.  Still not right.

Decided to add a tad of milk... and discovered the can of whoop cream in the fridge.  Squirted a bunch of it on top of the tea instead.

Tasted fantastic.  I will never through away "used" volcano weed -- no way.

Oh.  It is two hours later, and I am as high as a Kilimanjaro jumping spider's pu ssy.

Another fence falls before the "I'm definitely gonna try _that!"_ guy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey.  New Yawk just legalized recreational marijuana.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Folks... Here comes another virginity lost:
> 
> I saved up enough "used" weed from my volcano to properly load a tea acorn.  Boiled water, let a big cup brew for four minutes.
> 
> ...


That is exactly like I make it
Forgot to say use honey and milk, the whipped creme is a great touch.

Oh and those Lees are good for you LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Need to teach you how to make a tincture from decarbed frozen weed and 190proof everclear.
You would be fun to give some brownies too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Thinking of @Unca Walt


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Need to teach you how to make a tincture from decarbed frozen weed and 190proof everclear.
> You would be fun to give some brownies too


I never got to try brownies.  But I think that joy is offa the table -- it uses too much weed.  I am extremely frugal using it.  I could not bring myself to dedicate enough weed to make up a batch.  

Mebbe I should stick to Girl Scouts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I never got to try brownies.  But I think that joy is offa the table -- it uses too much weed.  I am extremely frugal using it.  I could not bring myself to dedicate enough weed to make up a batch.
> 
> Mebbe I should stick to Girl Scouts.


Wussy LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wussy LOL


Wussy?!  Yard-long pecker and a washtub fulla balls and some mincing pimp calls me a _wussy_??

Well, I never!  This hurts me in my heart. [/Little Horse]


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Wussy?!  Yard-long pecker and a washtub fulla balls and some mincing pimp calls me a _wussy_??
> 
> Well, I never!  This hurts me in my heart. [/Little Horse]


LOL
Love ya Bro.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey.  New Yawk just legalized recreational marijuana.



Do I infer you are referring to Nyawk, as in Nyawk, Nyawk, 10021/24, US of A??



Unca Walt said:


> I never got to try brownies.  But I think that joy is offa the table -- it uses too much weed.  I am extremely frugal using it.  I could not bring myself to dedicate enough weed to make up a batch. Mebbe I should stick to Girl Scouts.



The age old tried and true Mrs Duncan brownies recipe only calls for one lid.  One lid makes (9) nine brownies.

44F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.

Geeze Louise my lower back has been shrieking and my neck sniveling for the last few days, so I have been spending an inordinate amount of time stretching.  I have to get back to the gym, but it will be the 18th before the waiting period after my last shot expires.


----------



## stain (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Do I infer you are referring to Nyawk, as in Nyawk, Nyawk, 10021/24, US of A??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gray
Question, were you told to quarantine and still wear the mask for 14 days after 2 nd shot?
I am asking because My wife wants to have Easter dinner and have her mother come who has already had Covid but also just finished her second shot last week?
Is she safe or could possibly spread it .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2021)

Whats up Stain. Where you been?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good ta see ya again, Stain. Out on a tether again?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Use your imagnation


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Morning Misfits.   Good to see ya Stain.  Where in the world have you been.

@ GW,. My back screams at me every day....I stretch like crazy.  A bit better after a few sessions with a chiropractor.  Something I have learned to live with.

Appointment to get my head scanned today.  Besides the back these fricken headaches are a pain.  Nothing a couple of ludes wouldn't cure.

Active shooting about 10 minutes from here....here it comes....lock and load.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.   Good to see ya Stain.  Where in the world have you been.
> 
> @ GW,. My back screams at me every day....I stretch like crazy.  A bit better after a few sessions with a chiropractor.  Something I have learned to live with.
> 
> ...


We are all praying for you Brother
You will be fine


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We are all praying for you Brother
> You will be fine


Of course I will......going fishing Shatterday.... ain't got time for this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Of course I will......going fishing Shatterday.... ain't got time for this.


I know you put them back
But have you ever eaten any of the fish you have caught?
I am not a big fish eater, kind of have to force myself to eat it except when it is sushi , that I love
Wasabi and soy   Yum....................


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know you put them back
> But have you ever eaten any of the fish you have caught?
> I am not a big fish eater, kind of have to force myself to eat it except when it is sushi , that I love
> Wasabi and soy   Yum....................


I eat fish all the time just not Trout.  More specifically Rainbow, Cut Throat  or Brown Trout.  Great game fish, grow large if you give them a chance and tail walkers when hooked.

Now any member of the Brook Trout family gets thrown on the bank.  They move in and take over the habitat of the other Trout.

But, I love shell fish, Halibut, Snapper, Tuna, and Cod.

I put the Trout back and only fish "Catch and Release" waters where the fish are big and smart.  Fun to catch.  If people like me and others don't putembk there won't be any large fish to catch.  Most lakes and rivers in Colo, Wyo and Montana are fished out and the average fisherman only catches small stockers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Gray Question, were you told to quarantine and still wear the mask for 14 days after 2 nd shot?
> I am asking because My wife wants to have Easter dinner and have her mother come who has already had Covid but also just finished her second shot last week?
> Is she safe or could possibly spread it .



I googled, "how soon after the second Phizer shot am I safe?" and found this:

*Common question*
*How long after second dose of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines are you immune?*

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention say it takes about two weeks after the second shot of both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines for them to be effective. After the first shot, you're only somewhat protected.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I googled, "how soon after the second Phizer shot am I safe?" and found this:
> 
> *Common question*
> *How long after second dose of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines are you immune?*
> ...


Thanks Much Bro


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Back from my wonderful MRI.  What a pain in the arize.  Never had this done before so didn't know what to expect....Holy Baloney!   Talk about claustrophobia!!! Plus it was noisy as all get out.  Bells, whistles, zips, zaps and to make it even more annoying I was in the contraption for 45 fargin minutes.

I'm not going back for my second dose....Oh wait, I got it confused with the vaccine.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ GW,. My back screams at me every day....I stretch like crazy.  A bit better after a few sessions with a chiropractor.  Something I have learned to live with.
> 
> Appointment to get my head scanned today.  Besides the back these fricken headaches are a pain.  Nothing a couple of ludes wouldn't cure.
> 
> Active shooting about 10 minutes from here....here it comes....lock and load.



My lower back has gotten worse with my growing third trimester gut during the pandemic.  

Good luck with your head bone brother!  Nothing more debilitating for me than a headache.  

Three assailant just robbed a person at three gun point about four blocks from our rental unit that we used to live in and about a mile and a half from here.      



ROSTERMAN said:


> I know you put them back But have you ever eaten any of the fish you have caught?
> I am not a big fish eater, kind of have to force myself to eat it except when it is sushi , that I love Wasabi and soy   Yum....................



I'm a big sushi fan as well, but don't eat fresh water sushi because of the parasites that can survive both our stomach acid and the alkaline from our duodenums.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back from my wonderful MRI.  What a pain in the arize.  Never had this done before so didn't know what to expect....Holy Baloney!   Talk about claustrophobia!!! Plus it was noisy as all get out.  Bells, whistles, zips, zaps and to make it even more annoying I was in the contraption for 45 fargin minutes.
> 
> I'm not going back for my second dose....Oh wait, I got it confused with the vaccine.


LOL I have been in a few of them tubes , were you in an open or closed MRI
The closed one when they slid you in just about touches your nose and it can get scary real quick.
I came so close to pulling the eject handle early but stuck it out.
Good Job Pute   Hope for Good results Brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Third trimester gut? Almost pissed myself laughing. We could be twins if'n you was better lookin'!
I keep telling people I'm bulking up for the chemo therapy diet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back from my wonderful MRI.  What a pain in the arize.  Never had this done before so didn't know what to expect....Holy Baloney!   Talk about claustrophobia!!! Plus it was noisy as all get out.  Bells, whistles, zips, zaps and to make it even more annoying I was in the contraption for 45 fargin minutes.
> 
> I'm not going back for my second dose....Oh wait, I got it confused with the vaccine.



I had to endure one of those when I broke my neck in 5 places....45 minutes too..I am lucky I got out alive...

all the best on your results...when do you get them?

I guess they can get the results immediately cause after mine , I went right into surgery....Saudi Aurora hospital. The chief surgeon of the Colorado hockey team was in charge of my surgery so I lucked out...


the bolts were a real ***** to deal with but easy to hook up some battery cables and jump start me


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Just got a call from my Doc.....all clear.  Just my imagination....right....looking for sympathy. He said mail me a check and call me in the morning. 

@ Big....that is why we couldn't get in the Rockies game 2 years ago....they though you were Frankenstein.   I always wondered what was going on in your mind....especially when we went cruising for whores on Colfax.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Do I infer you are referring to Nyawk, as in Nyawk, Nyawk, 10021/24, US of A??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOG:  What the heck is the volume of a "lid"?  Is that an ounce?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know you put them back
> But have you ever eaten any of the fish you have caught?
> I am not a big fish eater, kind of have to force myself to eat it except when it is sushi , that I love
> Wasabi and soy   Yum....................



ROSTERMAN  --  There is a dish I prepare ONLY with one kind of fish.  You almost certainly have not seen one.  But they are without doubt, the best tasting, best textured, snow white meat of any fish.

I fillet them and make Hogfish Tempura.  Strips of crunchy bites you dip in my special red sweet/sour sauce.  No such thing as bones.  Ever.

Here is what they look like (old foggy shot of MySonTheDoctor) 






They are a member of the wrasse family. They are commonly mis-called: "Hog Snapper". They look like oinks.  And they can change colors like a fargin octopus.

The only way to get them is to go down and hunt them.  They eat spiny urchins. TINS

So you can't catch them by fishing.  Gotta shoot them.  

But:  Hogfish can be eaten cold out of the fritter-frater just like chicken, it is that good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ROSTERMAN  --  There is a dish I prepare ONLY with one kind of fish.  You almost certainly have not seen one.  But they are without doubt, the best tasting, best textured, snow white meat of any fish.
> 
> I fillet them and make Hogfish Tempura.  Strips of crunchy bites you dip in my special red sweet/sour sauce.  No such thing as bones.  Ever.
> 
> ...


Walt when I was a child of 12 I us to fish off the bridges off of Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel's Island (spelling) I think that wa sit
I caught many a parrot fish and even a Big azz Barracuda , I used live shrimp back then maybe 5 shrimp for a quarter.
Fun times.




I was always told to many bones to eat, so I gave them to the (Black) other fisherman , he was so please to get them.
Use to say colored fellow and now I am not sure even Black is ok anymore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just got a call from my Doc.....all clear.  Just my imagination....right....looking for sympathy. He said mail me a check and call me in the morning.
> 
> @ Big....that is why we couldn't get in the Rockies game 2 years ago....they though you were Frankenstein.   I always wondered what was going on in your mind....especially when we went cruising for whores on Colfax.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Its a mushroom​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Third trimester gut? Almost pissed myself laughing. We could be twins if'n you was better lookin'!
> I keep telling people I'm bulking up for the chemo therapy diet.



We might be cuzzins if'n your genetics predispose you to deposit weight gain just above the belt line, so that it hangs out in front.

Genetics is such a card shuffle and roll of the dice.  Ah truly didn't end up with the purdy gene like mah three sisters, nor the tall with a foot hanging genes like some of mah cuzzins, but alas drew brains and a really gorgeous half foot that I can find with my hands, though can no longer see.



putembk said:


> Just got a call from my Doc.....all clear.  Just my imagination....right....looking for sympathy. He said mail me a check and call me in the morning.



I can only imagine your sense of relief!  Did the pain immediately go away shortly after you mailed the check?



Unca Walt said:


> TOG:  What the heck is the volume of a "lid"?  Is that an ounce?



The original four finger lid was one "O-Z" (ounce).  They subsequently shrunk to whatever the market would bear, but for the sake of the kindly Mrs. Duncan brownie recipe, consider it an ounce and 1/9th ounce a dose, so don't eat two.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt when I was a child of 12 I us to fish off the bridges off of Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel's Island (spelling) I think that wa sit I caught many a parrot fish and even a Big azz Barracuda , I used live shrimp back then maybe 5 shrimp for a quarter.
> Fun times.  I was always told to many bones to eat, so I gave them to the (Black) other fisherman , he was so please to get them.  Use to say colored fellow and now I am not sure even Black is ok anymore



I won't tell you what we called the politically incorrect part of town we donated our bony fish to the black community in growing up, but my roku dan Japanese Kendo sensei gave me a different perspective.  He said that the Japanese consider carp the queen of the fishes, but has to be cooked right.

I spear fished a mess of carp out of the pristine clear Clackamas River and his wife cooked them for us by cubing them and going through multiple cooking cycles before toping the cubes with a delicious sauce.

They were delightful and the bones crunched up like they do with sardines.

40F @ 81% RH, double gaugus, and predicted to reach 63F

Yesterday was so gaugus that Miss Layla and I spent quality time in the park twice yesterday, besides our early morning and afternoon walks.  Starting to see dog owners in the park that were fixtures before the pandemic and are starting to filter back with their pups.

I worked on articles again yesterday and have a luncheon appointment to consult with a visiting brother from OK, on an extraction facility expansion there.

Lower back still screaking, so also spent extra time doing yoga stretches and walking to get some relief.  It is actually better this morning, though still a breath taker standing up.  More stretching today.....................


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt when I was a child of 12 I us to fish off the bridges off of Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel's Island (spelling) I think that wa sit
> I caught many a parrot fish and even a Big azz Barracuda , I used live shrimp back then maybe 5 shrimp for a quarter.
> Fun times.
> View attachment 270744
> ...


Parrot fish are edible if you are stranded on an island and there is no other food source (including bloody rock limpets).  Otherwise, they are not even good as bait.

Hogfish, now... Pure white meat, no "line", no bones when filleted (and they are as easy to fillet as a banana).  (*drool*)

You can buy hogfish if you go to Key West.  $20 lb.  Even if they call them "hog snapper" <-- double dumbasses dunno what they are selling. And look how tiny they are compared to the ones we got. They are all undersized.  Juveniles.

Hogfish Fillet | Buy Hogfish Online | Key Largo Fisheries


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2021)

I had an MRI a few years back for my neck and back. Dude put me on the table, handed me a little ball with a hose coming out of it, and told me if it got to be too much for me, all I had to do was squeeze the ball and the table would slide out into the open. He said it would take about 45 minutes. In goes the table with me on it. What seemed like five minutes later, out comes the table. I asked the dude what had happened. He said everything was fine. I told him that it was supposed to take 45 minutes. He said it did and told me I'd fallen asleep a few minutes after I hit the table. That hard, form fitting slab was so sweet on my back, I went out like a light.
All the banging and buzzing? Sounded like East German techno music to me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 3, 2021)

I've had several MRI's and don't like entering them, but relaxed after a bit.

44F @ 79% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.

I had a nice BELT sandwich with ice tea at Le Provence with a brother from the Dalles, consulting with him on a facility in Oklahoma. Good food, company, and conversation.

Most of the MedXtract arrived from Canada for testing. Awaiting the rest for the dance to begin.

Yesterday was a gorgeous sunshiny day and I was able to put my Williamsii out for some bright sunlight. About a week since I up potted her and she seems to have taken it in stride.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an MRI a few years back for my neck and back. Dude put me on the table, handed me a little ball with a hose coming out of it, and told me if it got to be too much for me, all I had to do was squeeze the ball and the table would slide out into the open. He said it would take about 45 minutes. In goes the table with me on it. What seemed like five minutes later, out comes the table. I asked the dude what had happened. He said everything was fine. I told him that it was supposed to take 45 minutes. He said it did and told me I'd fallen asleep a few minutes after I hit the table. That hard, form fitting slab was so sweet on my back, I went out like a light.
> All the banging and buzzing? Sounded like East German techno music to me.


Love it!  I thought I was the only Beetle Bailey that did that!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've had several MRI's and don't like entering them, but relaxed after a bit.
> 
> 44F @ 79% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.
> 
> ...


GW is there a site to see yoiur testing results and pictures anymore , like the Farm ?
I am very interested in your findings , thk U


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2021)

From TOG:

"_The original four finger lid was one "O-Z" (ounce). They subsequently shrunk to whatever the market would bear, but for the sake of the kindly Mrs. Duncan brownie recipe, consider it an ounce and 1/9th ounce a dose, so don't eat two_."

Omigosh!  You go through an *OUNCE* in the time that a single batch of brownies can last?

Ladeez and Gemmun, there is no fargin way this ole sojer could ever be that profligate. 

The horror!  The horror!

Sumbody mail me a brownie.  And not the two-legged type.


----------



## stain (Apr 3, 2021)

Morel mushroom hunting season is here.  Been a dry spring so far so they will be hard to find. 

Some of last years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

What kind are they?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

Are they food or herbal use?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What kind are they?


Look like Morels to me, ya big dummy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Dont know anything about mushrooms bro. Especially the eating kind. Yuk


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't eat 'em, either. If I get a pizza that's got mushrooms on it, I'll pick 'em off. Had a friend show me what a Morel looked like. They go nuts over 'em.
The ones that make you giggle are down right skanky unless they're freeze dried. They really taste good. Too good. You eat until the bag is gone and then hold onto your fanny.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW is there a site to see yoiur testing results and pictures anymore , like the Farm ?
> I am very interested in your findings , thk U







__





						GrayWolf's Lair Home
					






					graywolfslair.com
				




Happy Easter ya'll!

49F @ 77% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 57F today.

I did a Rosemary extract run on the MedXtract that went smoothly and plan to do some condensation runs today to give a chance to strut its stuff.

I get my second Pfizer shot today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2021)

I love shrooms.  I never had one of those that have the little green momma thingy in them... 




-- no, a _half_ a little green momma thingy... (Cheech barfs)

Never had a morel.  I love shiitake shrooms (for you infidels, that is a giant mushroom that is used in a gazillion delicious ways). They can be 6" across.


----------



## giggy (Apr 4, 2021)

happy easter misfits. them mushrooms look good.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter ... peace all


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Hope yall gave a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> Easter ... peace all


Why are you not sleeping, you must be very tired from delivering all them Ester Baskets


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2021)

"And on dat day de Sun -- He riz in da Yeast.  And dey done called dat day 'Yeaster'.  

And brothas, we is riz!"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

Come on Baby it's only an egg​


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> Easter ... peace all


Same to ya. Don't be mad, but I just ate the ears off your brown brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Same to ya. Don't be mad, but I just ate the ears off your brown brother.


Im reporting you LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Late check in.  Had to get done in the grow as My daughter and SIL are coming over later.  Done and gonna walk with Mrs Pute before we start getting ready for our visitors.

OH, Happy Easter.  I always use Easter as a benchmark for the passing of winter here. Hope I am right.  May you all have a wonderful holiday.  I'm gonna drink and smoke to much and might even get some Ping Pong and 9-ball in. Should be a good day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

37F @ 76% RH, double gaugus, and predicted to reach 62F.

Breakfast out at Smaaken with Grayfox and a friend.  Nice outdoor eating area and a nice morning.

Got my second Phizer shot yesterday.  Even more disorganized than before, but pumping hoards through and getting the job done.

Got most of my experiments run on the MedXtractor Essential and finishing up this morning.  I'm rerunning the last concentration experiment at a lower temperature to see what the differences are and will be sampling the brandy I made out of some Pinot Grigio.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 37F @ 76% RH, double gaugus, and predicted to reach 62F.
> 
> Breakfast out at Smaaken with Grayfox and a friend.  Nice outdoor eating area and a nice morning.
> 
> ...


Morning Brother
Hope you are feeling OK, wifes mother had a hard time for 2 days after her second dose.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning Brother Hope you are feeling OK, wifes mother had a hard time for 2 days after her second dose.



Minor soreness at the injection spot but no new aches and pains or other symptoms this morning and I feel the same as yesterday otherwise.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Minor soreness at the injection spot but no new aches and pains or other symptoms this morning and I feel the same as yesterday otherwise.


Glad to hear
Lets us know if ya grow any second body parts





Good thing it was not the little head


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to hear Lets us know if ya grow any second body parts.  Good thing it was not the little head



Certain unmentionables did double in size but I question whether it was worth it.

An engineer, so I look at the shots as a mathematical gamble based on the odds at my age and condition.  Last time I caught the flu, it almost killed me with tachycardia and arrhythmia and a shot has yet to do so.


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2021)

Afternoon trouble makers.  Hope everything works out ok GW. 

Done working for the day.  Strawberry OG is hanging and the drying process has started.  Reminds me I have a Ghost OG to do a dry trim on later this week.

Planted 21 tomato seeds today.  Cherokee Purple, Early Girl and Better Boy.   The Cherokee Purple is my favorite mater.  Neighbors love it so as usual that will be my main crop again this year.  Early Girls are only good for salad and sandwiches but they finish about 10 days before the others so I do plant 3 of them or so. 

I didn't get outside to do any work but the next few days my attention will be on the lawn and landscaping around the house.  Spring and fall are my busiest times of the year.  Glad I still get around well enough to handle the things needing done.  Nobody does it like I want it done so I am hopeful I still have a few good years left in me. 

Time for a Jacuzzi and then the daily ritual of getting wasted will begin.....again....and again.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 6, 2021)

38F @ 81% RH, double gorgeous and predicted to reach 65F.

More tests on the MedXtract Essential recovering and refining.  I've done all my planned tests, but on the advice of a chef friend, I ordered a copy of the Larousse Gastronomique Culinary Encyclopedia that is due to day and I may add more tests.  

According to my friend, Larousse details his use of vacuum distillation in refining food essences, so I thought I should check it out.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 6, 2021)

38F - hilarious! It's 38C here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2021)

43F @ 77% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 54F.

More equipment testing, helped a neighbor remove a broken bolt, reading, and some quality time with the sleek sly puppy investigating the hood one aroma at a time.

My Larrousse Gastronomique Culinary Encyclopedia arrived but alas I couldn't find any information regarding vacuum distillation of food essences, so will ask the chef who recommended it for more information.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Brewing tea for the girls today.  This is a pic of it brewing.  Am 3 hrs into a 5 hr brew.  Plants love it.  Like a penicillin shot.  Cures most ill's that the plant gets.  Makes them strong and vibrant.  That is a sock hanging over the side.  Worm castings and Alfalfa meal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Brewing tea for the girls today.  This is a pic of it brewing.  Am 3 hrs into a 5 hr brew.  Plants love it.  Like a penicillin shot.  Cures most ill's that the plant gets.  Makes them strong and vibrant.  That is a sock hanging over the side.  Worm castings and Alfalfa meal.
> 
> View attachment 271121


Come on just tell the truth man, monthly sock washing again , are we? LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Brewing tea for the girls today.  This is a pic of it brewing.  Am 3 hrs into a 5 hr brew.  Plants love it.  Like a penicillin shot.  Cures most ill's that the plant gets.  Makes them strong and vibrant.  That is a sock hanging over the side.  Worm castings and Alfalfa meal.



Does the sock add the biological activity?

44F @88% RH, rain with 7 mph winds, and predicted to reach 56F.

I finished my MedXtract testing, dropped off the unit at UPS for return and will be working on the test article for the site today.

I made it to the salon and got my locks shorn.  The stylist was a real cutie who went out of her way to make me feel good, which worked and earned her a 25% tip.    

I feel really sorry for the stylist as one group who doesn't make a lot in the first place and then got further shorted by the pandemic.  I personally only got two haircuts in 2020, instead of about five or six.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Does the sock add the biological activity?
> 
> 44F @88% RH, rain with 7 mph winds, and predicted to reach 56F.
> 
> ...


Me too Only one hair cut the whole time , I looked like a Dang Hippie (pun intended)
I gave my Girl payment for 3 cuts as a bonus my hair still grows like weed.
Lots of sweeping after she finished me off.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2021)

My last hair cut was back in '75. If'n I remember right, I cried like a baby and damn near blead to death.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Man oh Man what a Nice day


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2021)

Taking a break from trimming to walk the lake.  I get a hair cut once a month....can't stand it when my hair gets to long.  Flies everywhere.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Apr 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My Larrousse Gastronomique Culinary Encyclopedia arrived



I have that encyclopedia and love it!  If you are big into cooking, there is a companion set of 4 cookbooks, 1 each for Meat, Fish, Vegetables & Salads, and Desserts.  One of these days, I'll try making bouchee a la reine, which I first had and loved at a restaurant called Bistrot Du Coin in Washington, DC.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man oh Man what a Nice day


Yeah, if you like thunder and lightening and toad strangling rain!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, if you nRailike thunder and lightening and toad strangling rain!


OH NO!
Toad Strangling Rain




You can borrow my Pumpapuss​


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

I keep my head shaved. I still have my last pony tail. Its hanging on a wall.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Brewing tea for the girls today.  This is a pic of it brewing.  Am 3 hrs into a 5 hr brew.  Plants love it.  Like a penicillin shot.  Cures most ill's that the plant gets.  Makes them strong and vibrant.  That is a sock hanging over the side.  Worm castings and Alfalfa meal.
> 
> View attachment 271121



Gawd!  That must taste awful.  How can you stand it?  I was OK until we got to the worm shit part.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I keep my head shaved. I still have my last pony tail. Its hanging on a wall.


The one from the last rival member you took a scalp from ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)

​




​




​




​


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd!  That must taste awful.  How can you stand it?  I was OK until we got to the worm shit part.


Like it or not plants love worm and BAT shit.  Wonder if we can get covid from guano.

Morning Misfits.  Happy fried day.    I will finish trimming today, cut the grass take a walk and get stoned.  That should be a rap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Like it or not plants love worm and BAT shit.  Wonder if we can get covid from guano.
> 
> Morning Misfits.  Happy fried day.    I will finish trimming today, cut the grass take a walk and get stoned.  That should be a rap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)

Running out of bud here and had to go check the secret spot and found a jar of decent buds but they were seedy .
I grabbed the jar and ran, I rolled a few joints and in for the night I fired one up, man it was nice reminds me of the old school smell from high school weed we got.
Loved that smell, so I have weed for a few more weeks, OOhra, I have to get my azz in gear and plant some seeds 
If I can get the Back to cooperate


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 9, 2021)

BoCoGrow said:


> I have that encyclopedia and love it! If you are big into cooking, there is a companion set of 4 cookbooks, 1 each for Meat, Fish, Vegetables & Salads, and Desserts. One of these days, I'll try making bouchee a la reine, which I first had and loved at a restaurant called Bistrot Du Coin in Washington, DC.



Never had it, but it looks both tasty and elegant!



Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, if you like thunder and lightening and toad strangling rain!



Location, location, location, but also perspective as the farmer prays for rain on the same day the traveler prays for good weather.

39F @ 79% RH and predicted to reach 59F this double gaugus day in PNW Paradise!

Yesterday turned out more gorgeous than predicted and Miss Layla promoted extra outdoors time in the hood and the park.  That girl just knows how to have a good time and is big hearted enough to share!!

Finding some interesting stuff in the Larousse Gastronomique culinary dictionary, but not what I was looking for, so I went on line and eureka!!  Exactly what I should have done in the first place.

Besides reducing flavor essences in a rotovape, they also use it cook delicate soups and sauces at low temperature in a vacuum, so as to preserve more of the delicate flavors.  That could be done in either of the vacuum stills that I tested if you bypassed the heat exchanger, so it could be turned into a house hold appliance.  Sort of the opposite of the family pressure cooker and useful for not only delicate sauces and concentrating flavors, but fine brandies and ever useful white lightning...................


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 10, 2021)

I love living way down south.  I have a Bird-of-Paradise thingy in the front.  It had been 40' tall, but the last hurricane blew it over and I had to chain-saw it to the nubs.  <-- Did this on the casual word of a nursery owner:  "Don't worry -- it'll come right back from the roots."

And it did.  It has flowers on it that are remarkable in a coupla ways: 

Honeybees get on the flowers and get stinking drunk.  You can _pet_ them. <-- TINS

The flowers look like flying white doves.  Here is a photo of the flower _in situ 





_

Now compare carefully with the pic below.  All I have done is removed background clutter... no other changes:






Ain't that da bomb??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

43F @ 82% RH, cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 52F.

Enjoyed the gorgeous weather with Miss Layla and pecked at the paper pile yesterday. I also tried out some Lemon Kush live resin that was pretty good.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and my chef friend this morning at an open air food pod. He is a nationally recognized chef and Le Cordon Bleu graduate, whom I am hoping to suck into my vacuum cooking experiments.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

That is cool Walt


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I love living way down south.  I have a Bird-of-Paradise thingy in the front.  It had been 40' tall, but the last hurricane blew it over and I had to chain-saw it to the nubs.  <-- Did this on the casual word of a nursery owner:  "Don't worry -- it'll come right back from the roots."
> 
> And it did.  It has flowers on it that are remarkable in a coupla ways:
> 
> ...


Nature as art...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks like a vintage painting by one of the Great artists .


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Misfits.


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

That's a rap I am bagged and tagged.....tomorrow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2021)

34F @ 79% RH, triple gorgeous, and predicted to soar to 60F!

Hee, hee, hee, breakfast out yesterday and I sucked my chef friend into experimenting with me developing vacuum cuisine. He suggested that we start with stocks, which typically take a restaurant a week or more to make and which cooking under vacuum would lower the boiling point and preserve more of the delicate flavors. I realized that I have two new and one factory rebuilt Gast dual diaphragm vacuum pumps on the shelf and was wondering what they might be good for.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

How much difference do you think there'd be between vacuum and pressure?

Love my Insta-pot!


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2021)

Speaking of sports....I don't watch Basketball, Baseball, NASCAR and maybe Football anymore....IMO they should move to China!  I do still watch Golf and MMA.  Hopefully the rain will hold off so I can watch the Masters while trimming later today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Speaking of sports....I don't watch Basketball, Baseball, NASCAR and maybe Football anymore....IMO they should move to China!  I do still watch Golf and MMA.  Hopefully the rain will hold off so I can watch the Masters while trimming later today.


You forgot All The Hollywood Actors , take them too


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Speaking of sports....I don't watch Basketball, Baseball, NASCAR and maybe Football anymore....IMO they should move to China!  I do still watch Golf and MMA.  Hopefully the rain will hold off so I can watch the Masters while trimming later today.


Got ya beat. I don't watch any of the above. Golf? Really? More fun to watch paint dry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Late at night when I can not sleep I watch Youtube , the garbage dumpster pickers 
Way better than Hollywood , and the trash has already be placed in dumpster where some it it belongs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got ya beat. I don't watch any of the above. Golf? Really? More fun to watch paint dry.


My Dad use to drag me around all the Golf courses when I was a kid , even cut down a very expensive set of clubs to fit a 13 yr old, he wanted me to be Tiger , but I was n't . more ways than one


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2021)

I like rodeo bull riding .. kinda like real athletes


----------



## giggy (Apr 11, 2021)

what up misfits?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> I like rodeo bull riding .. kinda like real athletes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

giggy said:


> what up misfits?


Hi Gig How here ya been , been a while
You want to enter Bud of the Month for April
We need entrees if you can
Hope all are well Thks Brother


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got ya beat. I don't watch any of the above. Golf? Really? More fun to watch paint dry.


You have to play golf to watch it.  Hard to explain but true.

@ROSTERMAN...yup those asshats especially.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> You have to play golf to watch it.  Hard to explain but true.
> 
> @ROSTERMAN...yup those asshats especially.


I like to watch my cousin, Brandt.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I like to watch my cousin, Brandt.



and Brandt has done very well on the Tour

golf was my late bloomer

growing up , if one didn’t make the football , baseball , or basketball team , they tried tennis and golf

in retrospect , golf is the #1 sport in my opinion

99% of golf is played between the ears

an Hideki win would be awesome , Xander is my pick


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> You have to play golf to watch it.  Hard to explain but true.
> 
> @ROSTERMAN...yup those asshats especially.


I tried it once. Never could get my ball past that damned windmill.


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2021)

Ha ha.  Hippie, you are a hoot.  All running around and walk in.   Just getting ready to sit down trim and watch the masters.  Hopefully they will get it past the windmill. 

Storm coming tomorrow....supposed to rain and snow for 40 days and nights.  The rest of the country is going through spring like weather as well.  Tis the season.

@ Walt, Hideki Matsuyama will be hard to catch.  I'm rooting for Will Zalatoris.  Love to see new blood.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2021)

Boy howdy, though.  I totally suck at golf.  But I can do a neato Immelmann in a Cessna 152 or even better:  A low wing Piper Warrior.  

It was fun to go out over the swamp and do air combat with ghosts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Boy howdy, though.  I totally suck at golf.  But I can do a neato Immelmann in a Cessna 152 or even better:  A low wing Piper Warrior.
> 
> It was fun to go out over the swamp and do air combat with ghosts.


Walt did you actually Dogfight during the Big One?




Curse you 
*Manfred von Richthofen*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Im so Pissed , I went to my big safe and took out my lil safe where I store seeds for short time use.
Got big safe open , no problem, grabbed the smaller gun size safe and realized the key was not where I hid it last time.
Im an idiot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

Naw, you've just got CRS. Can't Remember Shit. We're all infected.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt did you actually Dogfight during the Big One?


Who do you think shot down Von  Richthofen,  AND Snoopy?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Who do you think shot down Von  Richthofen,  AND Snoopy?


Go back and look I just finish editing before I saw your post LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Naw, you've just got CRS. Can't Remember Shit. We're all infected.


It's The Virus...........................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> How much difference do you think there'd be between vacuum and pressure? Love my Insta-pot!



I expect it to drop the boiling point from 100C/212F to about 71C/160F, about 25%.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Speaking of sports....I don't watch Basketball, Baseball, NASCAR and maybe Football anymore....IMO they should move to China!  I do still watch Golf and MMA.  Hopefully the rain will hold off so I can watch the Masters while trimming later today.





ROSTERMAN said:


> You forgot All The Hollywood Actors , take them too





Hippie420 said:


> Got ya beat. I don't watch any of the above. Golf? Really? More fun to watch paint dry.



If I'm not participating in a sport, I have little interest and to Rosterman's point, it does seem like they quit making real movies.  If I'm not occupied, I'm most likely reading.  A problem now that my eyes get tired so fast..............


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2021)

Great golf. Jacuzzi taken and now I am in the process of getting wasted.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 12, 2021)

39F @ 69% RH, triple gaugus, and predicted to reach 66F.

Demonstrators set the ICE building on fire, but no arrests were made by PPB.

I finished my article about testing the MedXtract Essential and my engineering peer review report, which I sent off.  I'll give the article another day for edits and publish it tomorrow.

Grayfox got her second Phizer vaccine shot, and I've had both of mine, so by the 25th, we should be able to socialize more.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2021)

Morning

was an excellent Masters , even without TW , a lot of high drama

2d place Will won over one million bucks and a return invite

anyone know where I can get one of these besides Ali baba in China?
i broke my 45 gram column and need a couple new ones


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2021)

Winter is the dry season in South Floriduh.  My lawn grass looks and sounds like hay.

And my grown-from-seed-from-"Ernest Hemingway Pissed On This Tree" flame tree is suffering without a leaf (and it is 20' tall).  

And without even aspen my leaf to do it.

Until yestiddy.  Furious rainstorm.  The wind broke a tree in my side yard.  Went out and got the paper this moanin' and just as I got back in from putting out nummies for the wildies, down comes the rain again.

Comin' down fit to frighten Noah.  This is a GOOD thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning
> 
> was an excellent Masters , even without TW , a lot of high drama
> 
> ...











						Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Plant Oil Extraction Tube, Open Blast Extractor  | eBay
					

• 304 Stainless Material Tube × 1 (The size you ordered ). •304 Stainless Steel Clamp × 2. • 304 Stainless. AVAILABLE IN 4 SIZES. Due to the secure reasons.



					www.ebay.com
				












						Stainless steel Oil Extraction Tube Open Blast for safron oil 6 inch 60 gram  | eBay
					

Used for solvent extraction of materials from a variety of sources, and to make high quality end products. We are the OG extraction suppliers. (6″ tube = 60g approx., 12″ tube = 120g approx., 24″ tube = 240g approx.).



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

I thought I posted , I was able to Pick the 2 sided lock with a set of picks I bought 20 yrs ago for such an occasion .
Never had to use them before, took me 3 mins start to finish.
I should have been a criminal .


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2021)

We always figured you were!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> We always figured you were!


LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2021)

As long as we are on the subject of weird things consumed by the Chinese...  I photographed the most unbelievable procedure while I wuz there:

There were several venomous snakes writhing while hanging from clips to their heads.  Some of them -- still writhing -- had already been skinned.






The gentle dove shown above pulls the skin offa the snake to expose a vein that goes down the length of the body.  Drains that into a glass. 

Then she cuts into the lungs of the snake, and drains that brighter-colored blood into another glass. Next, she cuts into the guts and drains brilliant green bile into a shot glass.

It ain't over yet.  She then takes the wretched, squirming snake and drains venom into another shot glass.






So far, this looks like an exercise if bestial cruelty... but they get to cross over into humans for punishment:

Along comes a guy, and she hands him the tray.  He knocks back the shot glass full of bile (making a horrible face), grabs the venom shot glass and downs that. 

Another horrible face as he reaches for the vein blood @6 oz.  Uses it as a chaser for the bile and venom, then chases the chaser with the lung blood.

It is a wonder anyone is alive over there.  I also saw *dì yáng*, ("mutton of the earth" in Mandarin).  Also known as *xiāng ròu* ("fragrant meat"). <-- Dogs.  PILED UP IN HEAPS.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as we are on the subject of weird things consumed by the Chinese...  I photographed the most unbelievable procedure while I wuz there:
> 
> There were several venomous snakes writhing while hanging from clips to their heads.  Some of them -- still writhing -- had already been skinned.
> 
> ...


Sick Mother Fuuckers


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Plant Oil Extraction Tube, Open Blast Extractor  | eBay
> 
> 
> • 304 Stainless Material Tube × 1 (The size you ordered ). •304 Stainless Steel Clamp × 2. • 304 Stainless. AVAILABLE IN 4 SIZES. Due to the secure reasons.
> ...



thanks Amigo!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo!


Si si senior


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Can everyone see the Bud of month for March at top of page
IMPORTANT Please get back to me Thanks


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow.  I don't think this is political, but it is important national news:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Wow.  I don't think this is political, but it is important national news:
> 
> View attachment 271468


Wow Walt Thanks Made me think of this book I read a while back by
by Frank Abagnale


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Looks like everybody slept in today.  Not me.....I got shit to do.  After reading the last page...you truely are a band of Misfits.  Every one of you belongs here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone know where I can get one of these besides Ali baba in China?i broke my 45 gram column and need a couple new ones







__





						Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks
					

Glacier Tanks, a family-owned business, offers exceptional value in Tri Clamp & weld fittings, and stainless steel brewing tanks & equipment.




					www.glaciertanks.com
				






ROSTERMAN said:


> I thought I posted , I was able to Pick the 2 sided lock with a set of picks I bought 20 yrs ago for such an occasion . Never had to use them before, took me 3 mins start to finish. I should have been a criminal .



Hee, hee, hee, in my teens I collected padlocks that I had stolen by picking and had a chain over six feet long.  I made my own picks and wrenches from saw blades.

45F @ 47% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 67.

Another riot, this time over Daunte Wright. Now that the weather is nicer, things are starting to pick up again.

I finished and published the article I was working on yesterday, sucked up some of the gorgeous weather with the sleek sly pup, and sampled some of the brandy I made, while dabbing some Lemon Kush live resin.

I have some ideas on a test sled for developing culinary vacuum cooking that I will be working on today. Looks like I have most of what I need in my treasure pile.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks Neighbor!

say , I am looking at this one.....https://www.glaciertanks.com/sleeved-spool-sps-g150-012-slv.html

it looks like I need 3 clamps and a top fitting to add the butane and another valve at the bottom for the exit?

what is the small hole on the side , a place for a temperature or pressure gauge?

and a couple of gaskets ?

thanks,for the help!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Thanks Neighbor! say , I am looking at this one.....https://www.glaciertanks.com/sleeved-spool-sps-g150-012-slv.html it looks like I need 3 clamps and a top fitting to add the butane and another valve at the bottom for the exit?
> 
> what is the small hole on the side , a place for a temperature or pressure gauge?
> 
> ...



The perpendicular port in the bottom of the jacket can be used as a jacket drain or a thermo port.  When using a 1/8" thermocouple, I through drill a 1/8" Swagelock compression fitting and thread that into a endcap with 1/4" NPT port.

I would get Viton gaskets with 150 mesh screen, one plain Viton gasket, two endcaps, both with 1/4" NPT ports for the column and either the same for the thermo port, or a blanking flange.  Three clamps required.

Will you be injecting from a tank or can?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The perpendicular port in the bottom of the jacket can be used as a jacket drain or a thermo port.  When using a 1/8" thermocouple, I through drill a 1/8" Swagelock compression fitting and thread that into a endcap with 1/4" NPT port.
> 
> I would get Viton gaskets with 150 mesh screen, one plain Viton gasket, two endcaps, both with 1/4" NPT ports for the column and either the same for the thermo port, or a blanking flange.  Three clamps required.
> 
> Will you be injecting from a tank or can?



a can


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a can



I would probably just use a blank end cap and drill an 1/8" hole in it for the injection port.  You can also drill a 1/4" plug to use an NPT ported end cap.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

I think you should add some cal/mag.....good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

It's the Aliens I tell you.........................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think you should add some cal/mag.....good night.



And more cow bell!

45F @ 50% RH, gourgeous, and predicted to reach 70F.  Predictions of all sunshine this week and a couple 80F days mid week.

Another riot that set the police union headquarters on fire.  Highly organized again raising the question of who is organizing and stirring, as well as where they are from??

I've located a local source for corn sugar and Turbo Yeast so I can whomp up a batch of ethanol using the EtOH Pro, before returning it.  I need to do some research and see what the minimum temperature is for the yeast to operate.  Optimum is mid 80's but it isn't that warm here, and at night the house falls to mid 60's with the furnace off.  I may have to set it up with a heat mat and PID controller.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And more cow bell!
> 
> 45F @ 50% RH, gourgeous, and predicted to reach 70F.  Predictions of all sunshine this week and a couple 80F days mid week.
> 
> ...


Will that unit make RSO?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ALL of the above... is not in a language I am familiar with.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Will that unit make RSO?



Define RSO??  The vacuum stills would replace the rice cooker in Rick Simpson's scenario, but are not suitable for naphtha or isopropyl recovery. 

FECO ostensibly contains the same target components and can be made with ethanol, which can be recovered using either the EtOH Pro or the MedXtract Essential.

They can also make that ethanol for you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ALL of the above... is not in a language I am familiar with.



We created some of those words as we went along as a trick to see if you were paying attention.  Just substitute ******** and it will make more sense!

We of course can't use words like ********* because of the automatic editing system proscribing certain naughty's change it to *********, so we play the word games you see above to keep the tone classier and at a higher level.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2021)

♪ ♬ ♩ ♫ LALALALA  ♫ ♬♩ ♪


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2021)

Regarding Saturn's moons:  There is a very weird, unique thing about two of them. They regularly swap orbits.







"The ringed beauty Saturn is host to a wide variety of wonderful moons. And two of its potato-shaped satellites, Janus and Empimetheus, have in a unique arrangement. These special partners share an orbit wherein one is 31 miles (50 km) closer to Saturn than the other is.

"Once about every four years, the more distant moon catches up to the closer one, and the two perform a gravitational do-si-do, _switching places_.

"No other moons in the solar system are known to have such interchanging orbital mechanics."

Ain't that da bomb?!


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

@GW....well said, took me years to learn the language.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW....well said, took me years to learn the language.



And it continues to evolve!



bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 271679



A profound truism brother!

44F @ 66% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 77F.

No riots and only one person shot yesterday.  The housekeepers swabbed out the place, so Grayfox went grocery shopping and Miss Layla and I hit Grant and Fernhill dog parks.  I stopped by a dispensary on the way home and picked up a Mango and Gelato 33 live resin concentrates for some variety.  

Continuing with my vacuum cooking and alcohol production research, aided by above live resin.  Miss Layla brought the double gorgeous afternoon to my attention and encouraged me to accompany her to Grant dog park again in the afternoon to socialize with the other pups and elevate our spirits. You have to give the girl credit for having no end of good ideas and a knack for promotion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

It was a Good Day
"and more cow bell" strange expression


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

It's very very quiet 
Thought I would stir the Pot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Dang I was thinking the site closed shop for the day


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2021)

Naw, just feelin' a bit under the weather for the last few days. Body temp went from 100.1 down to 68 degrees, and my joints are feelin' a bit stiff, but I don't think it's anything major.
Know where I guy can get a nice bowl of brains? Sure am hungry.....


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

I Can See Clearly Now


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

Good night brother's and sisters of the bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

Sexing Frogs


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2021)

51F @ 61% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 79F.

Hee, hee, hee, I swung by FN Steinbart's yesterday and picked up a 6 gallon carboy, 15 lbs corn sugar, Turbo yeast, and some citric acid for making a batch of ethanol from scratch.  I'm adding 15 lbs sugar to 5 gallons water, so should end up with around a gallon of 190 proof for about $7.00/L.  If I was making drinking liquor, I would put in about half as much sugar, for about half the yield, but I'm going for maximum alcohol. 

I also ordered fittings to assemble my vacuum cooking test sled and started working on building the vacuum pot out of a pressure cooker.  I am still waiting for quotes from Wilcon on the thermocouple, but have the rest nailed down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2021)

I picked up this small rig the other day and will order some more but from a different company

GW thanks for the link.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 51F @ 61% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 79F.
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, I swung by FN Steinbart's yesterday and picked up a 6 gallon carboy, 15 lbs corn sugar, Turbo yeast, and some citric acid for making a batch of ethanol from scratch.  I'm adding 15 lbs sugar to 5 gallons water, so should end up with around a gallon of 190 proof for about $7.00/L.  If I was making drinking liquor, I would put in about half as much sugar, for about half the yield, but I'm going for maximum alcohol.
> 
> I also ordered fittings to assemble my vacuum cooking test sled and started working on building the vacuum pot out of a pressure cooker.  I am still waiting for quotes from Wilcon on the thermocouple, but have the rest nailed down.


Can you PM your blueprints?
Or should I say Gray prints lol, Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

Snow detail first thing, then some gardening before hooking up with a friend from Boulder.  Oh , forgot, Happy Fryday.  Hopefully this is a good start to your weekend.  

I used to look forward to watching sports on my weekends but it seems as if all sports teams now speak Chinese and I don't.  I am actually used to it now plus I have forgotten what the "Agony of Defeat" feels like.  If you are from Denver you know what I mean.....our sports teams suck and have for a long time.

Off to my duties.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you PM your blueprints? Or should I say Gray prints lol, Morning



Just working out of my head so far and building with mostly available chunks, but I'll share the prints when I wrap it up.

50F @ 57% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 84F.

Another ho hum riot, one police shooting with unruly crowd interfering and one drive by shooting.  Just another gorgeous day in Rip City!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Just working out of my head so far and building with mostly available chunks, but I'll share the prints when I wrap it up.
> 
> 50F @ 57% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 84F.
> 
> Another ho hum riot, one police shooting with unruly crowd interfering and one drive by shooting.  Just another gorgeous day in Rip City!


Thanks would love to see it and maybe make something myself


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Good morning 
a trip to the big city today to stock up on supplies and grab a bunch of Ivermectin from the feed store


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2021)

Got to 90F today. 

Got visited by a rare type of sandhill cranes: Golden Sandhills 






I've only ever seen this kind below -- they are fairly common around here.  Enough to have "Sandhill Crane Crossing" signs. <-- TINS


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

Howdy all.  Had an interesting walk today.  The military was training new helicopter pilots how to pick up and do water drops for the upcoming fire season.  They do this every year and  me and Mrs Pute happened to be in the perfect spot to watch a pick up.  One of the pilots was so close when he passed by I could see him waiving at me.






Beautiful walk as well.  Not a breath of wind and.....well....nice setting. I have smoked many a bowl right here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2021)

Those Shithooks sure do have a powerful downdraft.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

yup


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to 90F today.
> 
> Got visited by a rare type of sandhill cranes: Golden Sandhills
> 
> ...



we are in a sand crane migratory route and we see and hear them going north to Nebraska every year

in fact , we want to go to one of the Sandhill crane festivals in Nebraska one of these days.....600,000 cranes landing has got to be a site to see










Watch a stunning natural phenomenon when over 600,000 sandhill cranes land in Nebraska



Only in Nebraska, you can see one of nature's greatest shows. More than half of all the world's crane population gathers along the central Platte River to rest and get ready for the annual journey to their northern nesting grounds. An 80-mi (128-km) stretch of the Platte River hosts migrating cranes twice a year. The spring migration is generally more impressive to witness, while in the fall, cranes can only be seen briefly since they spend less time on stopovers. Cranes arrive in Nebraska starting from late February, and their peak numbers can be seen throughout March. By early April they head north to Alaska and Canada. Fall migration usually occurs between late October and late November when cranes head to their wintering grounds in Texas, Florida, and Mexico.


To see the largest number of cranes, visit Kearney, Nebraska, which is often called the Sandhill Crane Capital of the World. Grand Island and North Platte are also known to have impressive crane congregations. Bird-watching tours are available at all locations. The best way to experience the migration is to reserve a blind and get close to them on the sunrise. Rowe Sanctuary provides blinds to see cranes up close without disturbing them and take quality photos of the beautiful birds. Kearney also hosts the annual Audubon Nebraska’s Crane Festival to mark the migration season every March. It's a great occasion to learn about cranes, their habits, habitats, and conservation efforts.

One of the most amazing things that you can witness in Nebraska is the so-called crane dance when they bow to each other, flap their wings, and jump to attract the opposite sex. Sandhill cranes pair during their spring migration, and they stay with one partner for life. A peculiar call that sounds like "Karroo" is also associated with the cranes' mating rituals.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

I have watched that dance in my back yard several times. Enchanting and elegant.

BTW:  That pic of a jillion cranes is amazing. I never knew about that migration.

...And I just noticed: None of them were the brilliant-red head with the golden plumage.  They were the maroon-head kind.






Here's a bunch of the "regular" kind in my back yard.  Coincidentally, the pic of the golden cranes shows them to be in essentially the same place in my back yard.  Different month. The yellow stripe points to a wild turkey. The turkey most ricky-tick did NOT like the cranes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Walt where do you live , Jurassic Park or what? LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

I live so far back in the swamp, there are lizards in the trees learning to fly.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2021)

51F @ 60% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 83F.

A riot, an unlawful assembly, and our most extreme left commissioner determined to defund the police, pleads to the community to stop setting things on fire.  That should work!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I live so far back in the swamp, there are lizards in the trees learning to fly.


Oh so you have seen the flyers too


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 51F @ 60% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 83F.
> 
> A riot, an unlawful assembly, and our most extreme left commissioner determined to defund the police, pleads to the community to stop setting things on fire.  That should work!


 In today's Palm Beach Putz (ULTRA-left) there is a headline over a story about how riots are OK...  *"Rioting Is The Language Of The Unheard" *followed by a sub-head which lays the rioting cause completely on the police and their "nonchalant cruelty" toward black people.


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

what up misfits? on my weekly check in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2021)

Howdy Giggy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

I gave up


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! The Wall of Death!

Have a Groovy day all you Cool Cats!

off to the Salt Mines!



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> In today's Palm Beach Putz (ULTRA-left) there is a headline over a story about how riots are OK...  *"Rioting Is The Language Of The Unheard" *followed by a sub-head which lays the rioting cause completely on the police and their "nonchalant cruelty" toward black people.




those boneheads that are burning shit down and destroying historical statutes and stuff , they know nothing about Civil Disobedience 

now the boat rally that happens in Florida yesterday when they were told they could not have a rally , they had one anyway , but no fires or guns or looting , just hundreds of boats trying to make America great , those folks were practicing civil disobedience


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Howdy Giggy.


howdy hopper


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2021)

^^^ Pic fail.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks Hippie, I fixed it.  Sometimes the filters get me and sometimes they don't.  If I download to my desktop is fixes the problem but a lot more steps involved.   So, I'm lazy.....until I have to fix the fargin thing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> In today's Palm Beach Putz (ULTRA-left) there is a headline over a story about how riots are OK...  *"Rioting Is The Language Of The Unheard" *followed by a sub-head which lays the rioting cause completely on the police and their "nonchalant cruelty" toward black people.



The left incited,  stirred up and inflamed the riots to win the election and are now stuck with the aftermath.  When we have Congressmen/women telling us destructive rioting is OK, it is time to clean house.



bigsur51 said:


> those boneheads that are burning shit down and destroying historical statutes and stuff , they know nothing about Civil Disobedience now the boat rally that happens in Florida yesterday when they were told they could not have a rally , they had one anyway , but no fires or guns or looting , just hundreds of boats trying to make America great , those folks were practicing civil disobedience



The lefts movement has been more about destroying the system than fixing it.  

49F @ 66% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.

Progress on my vacuum cooking project.  I manufactured some fitted blanking plates to screw into place to close some extra holes in the lid and ordered some more parts and pieces.  Alas, I made one plate twice, as I launched one at the final hole countersink operation and I could never find it.  

As I will be cooking some acidic foods, I ordered a stainless bulkhead fitting instead of the lead free brass I usually use.  Everything I've ordered for the project so far is due this week.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The left incited,  stirred up and inflamed the riots to win the election and are now stuck with the aftermath.  *When we have Congressmen/women telling us destructive rioting is OK, it is time to clean house*.
> The lefts movement has been more about destroying the system than fixing it.


I do believe Mad Max screwed the royal pooch.  D'ysee, that is an actual quote of an incitement to riot -- by Mad Max.  political name's impeachment "crime" for incitement to riot was this statement by political name:
*
“President political name told protestors to ‘peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard,'” the Republican House Judiciary Committee tweeted.*

 A similar sentiment came from former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows.

“There’s one line from President political name’s January 6th speech that Democrats keep conveniently leaving out: *‘Peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard,'*” Meadows tweeted.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

Guys... Just noticed... 

We all agree [so far].  But -- This suddenly turned political as ****.

Not here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2021)

On a non-political note, I think Seattle would benefit from a reverse purge. Pick one day a year and enforce the laws.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)

Its for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> On a non-political note, I think Seattle would benefit from a reverse purge. Pick one day a year and enforce the laws.


More like a well placed Daisy Cutter


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

When I was borned, the USAAF had biplanes in service.  TINS

As a teenage kid, I dreamed of interplanetary travel.  Clarke was my hero.

As a young father, I watched a man plant both feet on the moon. A dream come true.

And now as an octegenarian, there is even time left for me to see if "A Republic, if you can keep it." still rings true.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

You guys can't help yourselves.....do your best to leave names out.

Opening day on the lake I have been waiting for is Friday.  Ice finally came off.  I will be there Saturday morning.  Fish It both sat and Sunday.    Great way to escape the bullshit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> You guys can't help yourselves.....do your best to leave names out.
> 
> Opening day on the lake I have been waiting for is Friday.  Ice finally came off.  I will be there Saturday morning.  Fish It both sat and Sunday.    Great way to escape the bullshit.


I will keep my mouth shut LOL
I have way way too much to say
Get them Fishes, and we like pictures


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I will keep my mouth shut LOL
> I have way way too much to say
> Get them Fishes, and we like pictures


Yup, I know you well enough to know pretty much what you would have to say if the gates were opened.  But,  please try and keep things within the terms of use.  There is a way to say it without crossing the line.

Back to dreams of fishing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2021)

Fking trouble makers. I would threaten to spank you guys but you sick bastards would just bend over.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 271955


Good Lord.  A treasure trove.

*Tales from the White Hart* was a really different kind of writing for him.  I still remember "The Ultimate Melody"


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

YOWZA on driving the mods nuts.  Ole pute gets so worked up, he slobbers more than a sheepdog on novocaine.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Walt said, "As a young father, I watched a man plant both feet on the moon. A dream come true. "

I was a 13 year old boy that had gone to the Bootheel to bury a relative. I mentioned to my grandmother how wonderful it was that a man walked on the moon. She looked up at me with a twinkle in her little brown eyes and said, "Son, do you really think that happened?"
I said, "Sure, grandma. I saw it happen live on TV!"
With an even brighter twinkle, she said, "Honey, I saw a 60 foot tall monkey climb the Empire State Building on TV. Did THAT really happen?"


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

Betcha never actually watched -- and felt -- a launch.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> YOWZA on driving the mods nuts.  Ole pute gets so worked up, he slobbers more than a sheepdog on novocaine.


I thought I was being calm and collected.  Just so you know I am really Roster as well.  We are one in the same .....been shining you fockers on for over a year now.


So tell me....am Iying?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

Well... ya might be... there are similarities:  Roster sent me to a massage parlor. It was self-service.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... ya might be... there are similarities:  Roster sent me to a massage parlor. It was self-service.


sounds like something I would do


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2021)

No yur not Im Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)

I did just order a Gallon of Massage Cream.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did just order a Gallon of Massage Cream.


With that said...I'm not Roster....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Betcha never actually watched -- and felt -- a launch.


Nope. Went to see one but something messed up. Can't remember if it was too cold, too windy, to overcast, etc. Got to see a lot of the machinery and other assorted goodies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Went to see one but something messed up. Can't remember if it was too cold, too windy, to overcast, etc. Got to see a lot of the machinery and other assorted goodies.


Walt remembers his 1st launch as a young man many moons ago.


Ninety years ago today, on *March 16, 1926*, Robert H. Goddard (1882-1945) launched the world’s first liquid-propellant rocket. His rickety contraption, with its combustion chamber and nozzle on top, burned for 20 seconds before consuming enough liquid oxygen and gasoline to lift itself off the launch rack.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... ya might be... there are similarities:  Roster sent me to a massage parlor. It was self-service.


No Problem Walt


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do believe Mad Max screwed the royal pooch.  D'ysee, that is an actual quote of an incitement to riot -- by Mad Max.  political name's impeachment "crime" for incitement to riot was this statement by political name:



Mad Max is a perfect example of what is wrong with our country and if she doesn't cause a mistrial, she will certainly open up a legitimate reason for defense to file for one.

50F @ 61% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 76F.

More rioting, a garment factory torched, another shooting, and a motorcyclist killed in a 350 person street race.  Oregon OSHA recommending a permanent mask mandate and the current administration has finally solved the illegal immigrant problem once and for all, by changing what they are called.  Looks like a real summer of love shaping up!!.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mad Max is a perfect example of what is wrong with our country and if she doesn't cause a mistrial, she will certainly open up a legitimate reason for defense to file for one.
> 
> 50F @ 61% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 76F.
> tually
> More rioting, a garment factory torched, another shooting, and a motorcyclist killed in a 350 person street race.  Oregon OSHA recommending a permanent mask mandate and the current administration has finally solved the illegal immigrant problem once and for all, by changing what they are called.  Looks like a real summer of love shaping up!!.................


The Branch will eventually SNAP at some point.....................................


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Same shit different day.  Mad Max should be charged with a felony for  inciting a riot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

Wish someone would snap the bitches neck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish someone would snap the bitches neck.


That's a bit confrontational


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That's a bit confrontational


Then tie a mirror to her so she has to see herself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish someone would snap the bitches neck.


Only if you get in my way.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish someone would snap the bitches neck.


Which one? That turd's got more chins than a Chinese phonebook.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh Thank God
There will only be celebrating in the streets tonight
but how peaceful a sight to see


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

So who is up for a game of 8 ball


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> So who is up for a game of 8 ball


Magic 8 ball


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> So who is up for a game of 8 ball



On December 9, 1967 in an exhibition game in Poughkeepsie, NY... I beat Minnesota Fats in a game of 8-ball.  I still have the cue ball.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> On December 9, 1967 in an exhibition game in Poughkeepsie, NY... I beat Minnesota Fats in a game of 8-ball.  I still have the cue ball.


cool


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

50F @ 65% RH, double gorgeous and predicted to reach 77F.

More "unlawful assemblies with damage" (formerly known as riots) and a state of emergency called by Portland's mayor, with the National Guard on standby.

"G men, T men, Revenuers too, all looking for the place where he made his brew" ..................  Hee, hee, hee, got 5 gallons of corn sugar wash and classic Turbo yeast working at the rate of about two bubbles per second.  Puck, puck, puck, puck.............................

I'm running this batch at 5.5 ph and 17.5 lbs sugar per 5 gallons to maximize alcohol production.  If I was making drinking liquor, I would run about two thirds that much, but I'm making extraction Etoh for the lab, so am not worried about maximizing flavor.

We ate dinner out at Salty's on the Columbia.  Gorgeous day, gorgeous spot, delicious food, and good company!  Good to be able to go out to dinner again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> So who is up for a game of 8 ball


Much prefer a Nice game of Hangman myself


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't forget to vote on the covid thread poll.

Good morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> On December 9, 1967 in an exhibition game in Poughkeepsie, NY... I beat Minnesota Fats in a game of 8-ball.  I still have the cue ball.


'Bout time to share that ball. I got him high just before the game.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2021)

All you folks in Ohio, get ready for the shitstorm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

I guess he could have waited until she sliced and diced the other girl
Nice


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

OH shit. Here we go again.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2021)

45F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.

Ho hum, more riots, shootings, and our mayor extended the state of emergencies another day.

Wowzer, I can only imagine how fast my sugar wash and turbo yeast would be working if it were warmer.  86F is optimum, but at 68F there is a solid stream of burbling at the rate of several bubbles per second.  

I took apart my 10' popup on the patio that was collapsed by snow load and bent up.  It would no longer fold up with all the bent members, so in pieces was the only way to remove it and will put it in the metal scrap pile.

More pieces arriving for my vacuum cooking experiment, but still short the thermocouple and the compression fitting to install it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 45F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.
> 
> Ho hum, more riots, shootings, and our mayor extended the state of emergencies another day.
> 
> ...


Do you have a seed germination heat pad?
Wrap it to the side and insulate you will see it ferm then 
But heck you know that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I guess he could have waited until she sliced and diced the other girl
> Nice


It's a shame 
The Police will take a longer response time now , so all they will do is be report takers and after the facts reporters.
If they are not there to witness the harm to others why do they have to stop it.
People will soon see what they sow ,so shall they reap.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have a seed germination heat pad? Wrap it to the side and insulate you will see it ferm then
> But heck you know that



I've got a pile of silicone heat mats left over from WolfWurx, but in looking at the bubble rate, I wonder why I would care.  It takes longer, but it still works.

The bubble rate at one point was so high that it blew droplets of water out of the bubbler and now it has settled down to a steady two bubbles per second.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I guess he could have waited until she sliced and diced the other girl Nice



Certainly should have waited until it was proven by a neighborhood committee that the "alleged" knife shown in the video was actually real and posed imminent danger.  It could have been an "alleged" replica.

 PS: and the assaulter could have been having a mental health crisis..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Certainly should have waited until it was proven by a neighborhood committee that the "alleged" knife shown in the video was actually real and posed imminent danger.  It could have been an "alleged" replica..............


Gee never thought the girls might have been engaged in a training exercise.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Has snowed every day this week.   More today.   Been a wet cool spring.  Good for our water table.....experts still say we are in a drought.  Nice weekend but more moisture next week.




Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Certainly should have waited until it was proven by a neighborhood committee that the "alleged" knife shown in the video was actually real and posed imminent danger.  It could have been an "alleged" replica..............



I am sick of this shit but won't comment....the new normal.   Do what it takes to keep you and your family safe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've got a pile of silicone heat mats left over from WolfWurx, but in looking at the bubble rate, I wonder why I would care.  It takes longer, but it still works.
> 
> The bubble rate at one point was so high that it blew droplets of water out of the bubbler and now it has settled down to a steady two bubbles per second.


Thats fine, LOL
I use to brew beer and wine (lots)
That Turbo yeast is a monster


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thats fine, LOL I use to brew beer and wine (lots) That Turbo yeast is a monster



Turbo yeast includes nutrients in the pack.  I also optimized the Ph, which none of the videos on line that I found did, which ostensibly also speeds up the process.  If I speed it up any more, I may have to make my own airlock.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Turbo yeast includes nutrients in the pack.  I also optimized the Ph, which none of the videos on line that I found did, which ostensibly also speeds up the process.  If I speed it up any more, I may have to make my own airlock.


This is all you need for very active fermetation
have the tube into bung above liquid of course , and then dhort run out into a large container half filled with water .
The hose going into container is placed so that it vents under water .


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

My advise for the day.....and tomorrow


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)

follow me for more advice










coffee with a girlfriend at least twice a week


----------



## guerilla1950 (Apr 22, 2021)

never seen anything like that  another first  thank u


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey. We got advertising at the top. Cool.
I hope Beans can be advertised.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey. We got advertising at the top. Cool.
> I hope Beans can be advertised.



hey there...do the advertisers have to pay to advertise here?


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there...do the advertisers have to pay to advertise here?


I think we are in line for free stuff when the 10th stimulus package becomes available.  Until then fess up.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes,,,that's why they are allowing advertising. Helps with the bills.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes,,,that's why they are allowing advertising. Helps with the bills.



is that based on a percent of the sales or a flat monthly rate?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> This is all you need for very active fermetation have the tube into bung above liquid of course , and then dhort run out into a large container half filled with water . The hose going into container is placed so that it vents under water .



Yeah, I've that style of air lock, as well as just a balloon or rubber glove with a pinhole.  CO2 is heaver than air so tries to stay put.

45F @ 75% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.

My thermocouple arrived, so I'm only waiting for the 1/8 tube X 1/4 NPT Swagelok compression fitting for mounting it to finish my vacuum cooking test sled.

Hee, hee, hee, my sugar wash quit bubbling and is ready to siphon out and precipitate before distillation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

And so it begins








						Feds report Texas woman with clots after getting J&J vaccine
					

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — Federal health officials have informed state officials that a Texas woman has been hospitalized with possible blood clots associated with Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine recipients, a state spokesman said Thursday.




					apnews.com


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is that based on a percent of the sales or a flat monthly rate?


Get yer seed collection out....we are all gonna be rich.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2021)

I think they should allow us to trade seeds. As long as no money is passed whats the harm. There a lot of members on here who have more beans then they could ever grow. Why not let members test them?
Thanks to Yooper i am growing some dank. And another member is sending me some beans. I dont want to say his name without his permission.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And so it begins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oregon woman dead after J&J vaccine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Get yer seed collection out....we are all gonna be rich.



what is the cost to advertise?  10 , 20 , 30% of sales?   Or a flat rate , like $50 a month?


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what is the cost to advertise?  10 , 20 , 30% of sales?   Or a flat rate , like $50 a month?


As you saw on April 22, 2021 we have a Sponsor for the forum and the possibility of selected Sponsors that will be listed in the Directory and there is a Marketplace for them to sell items you may be interested in.     
If you are a business you can send me a message if you'd like to be a sponsor.   If you are a business but not a member you can use  *Contact Us*. to have someone contact you.  You can be a Sponsor with or without the banner ad if you would be interested in that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 24, 2021)

50F @ 70% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 55F.

Another riot and Portland's state of emergency extended by mayor.  Family of man shot after pointing a replica gun at police demanding an investigation by the Governor.

It turns out that my sugar wash quit working because it got too cold, not because it was out of food.  I warmed it up and it worked some more, but it looks like it is ready to process today.

My last fitting arrived and I finished assembling my vacuum cooking test sled.  I'll be testing it for operation today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 50F @ 70% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> Another riot and Portland's state of emergency extended by mayor.  Family of man shot after pointing a replica gun at police demanding an investigation by the Governor.
> 
> ...


When is your Rocket Car gonna be finished for testing and free rides?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2021)

GW, apparently you didn't get the memo. Those aren't riots. They're mostly peaceful protests.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, apparently you didn't get the memo. Those aren't riots. They're mostly peaceful protests.


Yup all peaceful.   That is why we need all these stimulus bills to rebuild the cities they are burning down.  Every store you walk into has a "HELP WANTED' sign on the front door.....that must be why the powers to be just extended unemployment checks indefinitely.  Who is in charge?


----------



## guerilla1950 (Apr 24, 2021)

potato gun how bout it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, apparently you didn't get the memo. Those aren't riots. They're mostly peaceful protests.


I know the military has sound weapons they use for crowd control (if need be)
I wonder if they will have to use them on the rioters.
Would be cool to see them all losing their bowls 
It be just like LA all over the Country.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When is your Rocket Car gonna be finished for testing and free rides?



Now that you've shown me how much fun it can be, probably my next project...............



ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf



Guess what grew a food longer?



Hippie420 said:


> GW, apparently you didn't get the memo. Those aren't riots. They're mostly peaceful protests.





putembk said:


> Yup all peaceful.   That is why we need all these stimulus bills to rebuild the cities they are burning down.  Every store you walk into has a "HELP WANTED' sign on the front door.....that must be why the powers to be just extended unemployment checks indefinitely.  Who is in charge?



They actually call them "unlawful gatherings" in these here parts.  I use riot for short, when there is damage involved and it looks like the inmates are in charge of the asylum.



guerilla1950 said:


> potato gun how bout it



A good starting design for a grenade launcher, which might be handier than a potato if it comes to insurrection.

47F @ 79% RH, rain and clouds, but predicted to reach 59F during the sweltering part of the day.

More rioting and still under state of emergency...............

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort, I started distilling ethanol from my wash yesterday and have done the first pass on four gallons.  The wash measures 20% and the first pass 65% or 130 proof.  Once I finish the washes, I will start refining the 130 proof to 185 proof, at which point I will add molecular sieve to remove the rest of the water.  I should end up with about a gallon of ethanol from the 5 gallon wash.

I pulled vacuum on my vacuum cooking test sled and it worked, so ready for the next step.  I pulled a Gast DAA-501-GB twin diaphragm vacuum pump from the shelf and need to pick up a kit box for the electrical, which includes a large capacitor and plumb the two intakes together.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Now that you've shown me how much fun it can be, probably my next project...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you are up to..........................................
You are making Rocket Fuel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf 
Morning wanted to say I made the pain cream and it works good
I have extremely painful feet at night and the cream has slowed the screaming
Thanks Much
I also want to ask , I added some Emu oil (to help skin trans) and did double boiler to blend
Heated to 125 stirring until smooth then added the crystals which dissolved quickly and then smoothed right back, Had to stir while cooling because the oils separated in the mix.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf 
Opinions on adding THC to the cream?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know what you are up to.......................................... You are making Rocket Fuel



High enough octane that it should work with a little hydrogen peroxide.



ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Morning wanted to say I made the pain cream and it works good I have extremely painful feet at night and the cream has slowed the screaming Thanks Much I also want to ask , I added some Emu oil (to help skin trans) and did double boiler to blend Heated to 125 stirring until smooth then added the crystals which dissolved quickly and then smoothed right back, Had to stir while cooling because the oils separated in the mix.



You're welcome.  It's what I use too!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Opinions on adding THC to the cream?



We made topicals using THC and they also worked.  Eloquentsolution proffers that it works better than CBD for her neurological pain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Its my understanding that the THC helps when added to the CBD.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Its my understanding that the THC helps when added to the CBD.


I have a THC cream made also similar to the CBD method but I used coconut oil and bees wax and a few other things. Works good but not perfect for the nerve pain.
I also have heard use both too, I want to figure a way to add my coconut cream THC to the massage cream CBD I just made.
Any ideas on blending them, both creams are already made
I guess a low heat blending test with small amounts could see if it will work.
What do you all say?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2021)

I dunno w-t-f youse guys are running on about.

In technical language (if I understand it correctly) what you are doing is reconfiguring the harmonic sensor array with a loop inducer to restart the primary torsional infuser.


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)

morning misfits. i'm cheap i just make iso, one day if i get freedom i will get enough weed to make cement mixer hash.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have a THC cream made also similar to the CBD method but I used coconut oil and bees wax and a few other things. Works good but not perfect for the nerve pain. I also have heard use both too, I want to figure a way to add my coconut cream THC to the massage cream CBD I just made. Any ideas on blending them, both creams are already made I guess a low heat blending test with small amounts could see if it will work. What do you all say?



We used Holy Anointing Oil before I whomped up my CBD creme, which contains way more cannabinoids, but which also worked well.  We used cannabis essential oils in the formula, which is a blend of cannabinoids:  





__





						9.5.1 Holy Anointing Oil
					





					graywolfslair.com
				






Unca Walt said:


> I dunno w-t-f youse guys are running on about. In technical language (if I understand it correctly) what you are doing is reconfiguring the harmonic sensor array with a loop inducer to restart the primary torsional infuser.



More or less.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno w-t-f youse guys are running on about.
> 
> In technical language (if I understand it correctly) what you are doing is reconfiguring the harmonic sensor array with a loop inducer to restart the primary torsional infuser.


You know Walt
The thing a ma jig goes into the what cha ma callit and travels to the floosenglouster valve to give excellent blowback preessure at de heimasula.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2021)

Hybrid paradigm-shift feedback will need a multi-core layer 2 logic-device for the switch-mode discrete module. Simple in theory...

My problem with the above is difficult to do without a switch-mode scalable voltage-source.

I useta write technical manuals for Third Stage Navigators.  Not only that, but I own the patent on the phase-locked third order discrete summing-amplifier platform.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

@Unca Walt  You Slay me


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2021)

Technobabble is a basic requirement for authors.

In electronics, if you get two or three thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, and it won't polarize worth a shit.

Sorry, but there it is.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2021)

49F @ 80 RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 62F.

No riots declared last night and only one person shot.

My ethanol from scratch project is coming along swimmingly, as I'm now at 140 proof and ready to run the third distillation cycle today and I've started writing the article.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Technobabble is a basic requirement for authors.
> 
> In electronics, if you get two or three thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, and it won't polarize worth a shit.
> 
> Sorry, but there it is.


*Welcome THC with Roster has revolutionized the theory of nano-iteration. *Quick: do you have a visionary strategy for managing unplanned-for B2B supply-chains? The metrics for user interfaces are more well-understood if they are not impactful. Without well-planned methodologies, media sourcing are forced to become vertical. Do you have a strategy to become dot-com? What does the term "wireless" really mean? We apply the proverb "Rome wasn't built in a day" not only to our raw bandwidth but our capacity to e-enable. It sounds staggering, but it's 100 percent completely accurate! We realize that if you target transparently then you may also transform seamlessly. The iteration factor is real-time. Imagine a combination of PHP and IIS.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 49F @ 80 RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 62F.
> 
> No riots declared last night and only one person shot.
> 
> ...


Looking Good, does it take long to do a run


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

Howdy gang.  Feeling a bit slow today.  Actually not bad as I thought.  I put myself through a shock to this O'l man's system over the weekend.  Good to know I can still do this and live to tell about it.  Need to start planning my next trip.  I put my son in law through a lot.....wonder if he will wanta go next time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

23


----------



## leafminer (Apr 26, 2021)

Well here is my take. My late ma-in-law had arthritis and agreed to act as tester. Now, I run a small personal care company, and I'm its formulator. So I know how to design skin creams etc.
I designed one with 5% extract - a lot - of my most potent indica. And you know what? It had absolutely no effect whatsoever. Nothing. But then she began taking small amounts by mouth, and got results. I've concluded that THC creams (and even more so,  useless CBD) are just for placebo effect. Don't work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey,,i had a hooker use CBD on my pecker and it got bigger. So it must work.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,i had a hooker use CBD on my pecker and it got bigger. So it must work.


I had the one who used PCP on mine and it is still glowing LOL
It burns , it burns.


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm out....bunch or sick minded potheads


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 27, 2021)

The misfit society. Good morning ya'll.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looking Good, does it take long to do a run



About an hour to prepare the carboy and mix, five days to ferment and about a man day distilling off 5 gallons of wash into a gallon and a half of 130 proof..



leafminer said:


> I designed one with 5% extract - a lot - of my most potent indica. And you know what? It had absolutely no effect whatsoever. Nothing. But then she began taking small amounts by mouth, and got results. I've concluded that THC creams (and even more so,  useless CBD) are just for placebo effect. Don't work.



Topicals are not the great panacea for all that ails you, but I get profound effects from both my Holy Anointing oil and my CBD topical with most people.  

45F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 67F.

Continuing with my Etoh from scratch experiment and the fifth distill only got me to about 182 proof this time.  More this morning and then on to the molecular sieve to remove the rest of the water.

An appointment with the taxman this morning, to sign our returns.  Our tax attorney of 30+ years retired, so we used Block this year.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 27, 2021)

In Saudi I used 5 x 25 gallon fermentation bins producing 12% v/v after 7 days. The Calgon is important for max yield. You do know about the Calgon, right? Then I had a 5 gallon stainless pressure cooker coupled to an aircon heat exchanger (radiator) with a Sanyo extract fan blowing through it. Worked just great. First run 12% -> 50% no separation. Second run 50% -> 80% no separation. Third run 80 -> 86% with separation. Fourth run 86% -> 90% with check for methyl etc. Then I'd make vodka by filtering it through 4ft of charcoal in a plastic drainpipe. The unfiltered is like Bacardi white.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> I'm out....bunch or sick minded potheads



not me

im in my prime


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not me
> 
> im in my prime


I was in my prime 40 years ago.....at least I can get into a ball game......who wants to go though.  Rockies Suck!!!  I haven't watched a game.  

By the way, I have worked in my grow for two hours, took a 2 mile walk, put fertilizer down on the lawn, vacuumed the house.....and now looking for trouble on here.   Not bad for a broken down old man.  I still have a lot to do....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2021)

I chased some tornados today


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2021)

leafminer said:


> In Saudi I used 5 x 25 gallon fermentation bins producing 12% v/v after 7 days. The Calgon is important for max yield. You do know about the Calgon, right? Then I had a 5 gallon stainless pressure cooker coupled to an aircon heat exchanger (radiator) with a Sanyo extract fan blowing through it. Worked just great. First run 12% -> 50% no separation. Second run 50% -> 80% no separation. Third run 80 -> 86% with separation. Fourth run 86% -> 90% with check for methyl etc. Then I'd make vodka by filtering it through 4ft of charcoal in a plastic drainpipe. The unfiltered is like Bacardi white.



What is Calgon aside from a water softener mfg?

46F @ 80% RH, mostly cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.

Seven people shot in a drive by at a vigil for a person previously shot and killed. Can you say gang related"?

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, I reached 190 proof starting from scratch with sugar and yeast.

Cleaning ladies due this morning, so I need to clear out my experimental mess before they arrive.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What is Calgon aside from a water softener mfg?
> 
> 46F @ 80% RH, mostly cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.
> 
> ...


Very Good results Only Yeast and Sugar, Wow

The cleaning ladies must think you are cooking bad things LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I chased some tornados today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha gonna do when ya catch one?


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2021)

Late morning to ya Misfits.  Just finished cutting down my first Cindy 99 x Northern Lights.  Smells great but am really disappointed in the yield.  Small plant = small yield....at least in this case.  Probably won't grow her again.  Was hoping to add her to the starting lineup.  Just recently got 6 new strains, 2 clones and 4 packs of seeds.  I was gonna have to cull some anyway and this makes it easy.

Just let go of the Red Cheese last week and now this will be gone as well. Both are good smoke but they have to yield as well to suit my needs.

I have Mimosa and Gold Digger ready to replace the two that were sent beck to the minor leagues.

Still fricken overcast outside.....miserable day.  We got about 1" of rain overnight.   Glad it didn't get cold enough to snow.  That 1" of rain would have been close to 1 foot of snow and I would be on snow detail.

So, what to do today......trip to the grow store is in line and I have a contractor coming by later this afternoon to give a bid on remodeling the spare bathroom.  Not my idea, nothing is wrong, but Mrs Pute wants a new look in there.  So, in order to get along you go along.

Can't wait for this in the house.....


----------



## leafminer (Apr 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What is Calgon aside from a water softener mfg?


It feeds the yeast and speeds up the fermentation process.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Very Good results Only Yeast and Sugar, WowThe cleaning ladies must think you are cooking bad things LOL



The cleaning ladies come every other week and all evidence was gone by the time they arrived.



leafminer said:


> It feeds the yeast and speeds up the fermentation process.



The beauty of the Turbo yeast is that the packet includes the nutrients.   It just requires food and likes a Ph around 4.0.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 28, 2021)

Pute
Hope it a small bathroom as it could cost you a few bucks !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The cleaning ladies come every other week and all evidence was gone by the time they arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of the Turbo yeast is that the packet includes the nutrients.   It just requires food and likes a Ph around 4.0.


Well....................... What does it taste like 
Oh course I need to know LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Pute
> Hope it a small bathroom as it could cost you a few bucks !!!


$20,000 but Pukes is sitting on the Comstock Silver Lode


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Pute
> Hope it a small bathroom as it could cost you a few bucks !!!


Wondered where ya been. Gonna have to take yer pic off the milk cartons now.


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2021)

QUOTE="kevinn, post: 1120320, member: 54069"]
Pute
Hope it a small bathroom as it could cost you a few bucks !!!
[/QUOTE]

Hey kevinn,  good to read your smiling face!!  Yup, small bathroom but nothing is cheap now days.  Now she wants the mud room done as well.... Oy vey!!

Day is done for me....guess what comes next.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

Can you still have rough vigorous sex at your age
Dang you are Good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you still have rough vigorous sex at your age
> Dang you are Good


Must be using one of Graywolf's love rub creams


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well....................... What does it taste like Oh course I need to know LOL



At 130 proof it is quite tasty and reminds me of a brandy, but by 140 proof it tastes like alcohol.

52F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 79F.

Busy day yesterday with cleaning ladies, Fernhill dog park, and weeding the front ornamental gardens.  Back to the gardens today!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Must be using one of Graywolf's love rub creams



Ostensibly Love Potion #9.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ostensibly Love Potion #9.


I knew you guys must have one LOL
Does it work? We all need a tub I bet


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I knew you guys must have one LOL Does it work? We all need a tub I bet



Sorry, so far our potions reduce feeling and we haven't found anything more effective than an an electric prod to stimulate the prostates and start the flow of semen.  Sound interesting?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sorry, so far our potions reduce feeling and we haven't found anything more effective than an an electric prod to stimulate the prostates and start the flow of semen.  Sound interesting?







You bet cha


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2021)

What a lazy day. Got out of bed, fed the birds, made the bed, brushed my teeth and washed my face, and pulled the covers back and climbed back in bed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 30, 2021)

Yesterday ended in a downbeat note with my [email protected]#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*() Dell computer taking another dump.  I'm working at resurrecting my old HP to limp along until I can fix or replace the [email protected]#$%^&*() POS Dell.

Some progress on my vacuum cooking project.  I found a hobby box and mounted the two PID controllers, one to control and read and the other to just read.  I'll use the first to control the heat and the second to read the pots interior temperature.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Sorry about your computer GW.  My Mac is over ten years old and has gotten slower than molasses in winter but Iike it and will keep her as long as possible.  My phone and tablet are much quicker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

Thats what your Wife said too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what your Wife said too.


I wonder if she makes the old modem noise when she is HAPPY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Sorry Putes LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

I remember my 1st Tandy Computer and downloadable porn
I seem to remember the Canadians were really into it, I had nothing but them asking to friend me .
Really Bad stuff, I told one guy I was calling the Mounties , I mean it was Bad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Showed my wife's Father when I 1st started getting any good stuff , He tried to take the computer home LOL
And don't kid yourself , women are way worse then men when it comes to Sex


----------



## leafminer (Apr 30, 2021)

What does it taste like? The straight booze at 70 proof is like Bacardi White rum. Identical. Charcoal filtered = vodka. But back then even, you could buy various potions that faked it up to taste like bourbon, or Scotch, or whatever.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sorry about your compy GW.  My Mac is over ten years old and has gotten slower than molasses in winter but Iike it and will keep her as long as possible.  My phone and tablet are much quicker.



My computer geek tells me that by conspiracy or accumulated shit, they all get slower and the only way to fix them is to completely download them, programs and all, and start over. 



leafminer said:


> What does it taste like? The straight booze at 70 proof is like Bacardi White rum. Identical. Charcoal filtered = vodka. But back then even, you could buy various potions that faked it up to taste like bourbon, or Scotch, or whatever.



The 130 proof reminds me of a tasty 130 proof brandy, but after only one more distillation in a pot still to 140 proof it tastes more like straight alcohol.  I could see making 130 proof strictly for drinking purposes.

49F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.

Still struggling with bringing my old computer back on line while my "new" Dell is being temporarily fixed. I'm managed to access most of the sites on line that I frequent, but far from fixed, and will be checking out my backup drive today to see how much was saved if resurrection fails.

Looking forward to taking a hammer to the Dell that has twice forsaken me in three years, once I have it downloaded and a new computer on line. What a total POS!! It lasted less than thirty days the first time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My computer geek tells me that by conspiracy or accumulated shit, they all get slower and the only way to fix them is to completely download them, programs and all, and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too had a few Dells in the Family
Everyone of them had to have new mother boards installs over the 1st 2 yrs. DELL SUCKS


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

Yep,,Dell sucks. I use to build computers as a hobby. My 1st was a Pentium 933 with a Shuttle MB that i over clocked to 1050. Had to put an extra fan to keep it cool but it lasted almost 10yrs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 1, 2021)

Best way to fix a Dell Computer


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I like my Mac.  Just old.  Since switching from windows I don't have virus problems.   I am not a computer guy.  I talk the talk but I don't  walk the walk.


----------



## leafminer (May 1, 2021)

I agree about Dell. Garbage PCs.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2021)

Heard a lot of bad stuff about Dell, but I don't have any first hand experience. Nothing but HPs for me, outside of the first desktop, a Commodore 128D. Still have it kicking around here somewhere. I've heard there's actually folks that collect the old stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

By the way. 4-13 was this threads 1yr anniversary.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

Good night all. I am toast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way. 4-13 was this threads 1yr anniversary.



Whoop, whoop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations to those who made it happen!

50F @ 76% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 68F.

More Portland riots to commemorate May day 2021.  A major Portland human trafficking ring bust, inside restaurants shut down again, and this years Renaissance Faire canceled.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and friend and progress sorting out my old computer while my new one is fixed again............  Limited without access to most of my data, but limping through.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

Grand Times indeed
Be careful, you could rip your face off


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2021)

OMG.  This actually happened.  Oy vey.

View attachment 272548


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)

I get nothing when i click on that link.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I get nothing when i click on that link.


It got taken down.

As a consolation prize, how about this sooper kewl guy who is about to get carjacked by three attackers and a getaway driver. 

I wonder if they pulled off the side of the road to light a joint?



The "victim" fargin ruined their whole evening.  He definitely filled up the van.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 3, 2021)

47F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.

Quality time spent on autocad detailing my vacuum cooking test sled and ordered some more of the pieces.  I'm adding a condenser so that it can also be used for alcohol recovery and refinement as well, and decided to mount the whole thing on a cart, so looking for a suitable one.  

I've got four counter flow heat exchangers sitting on the shelf, but I think I will simplify the system and just wind my own immersion coil from tubing, which I also have a pile of in both copper and stainless.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 47F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 64F.
> 
> Quality time spent on autocad detailing my vacuum cooking test sled and ordered some more of the pieces.  I'm adding a condenser so that it can also be used for alcohol recovery and refinement as well, and decided to mount the whole thing on a cart, so looking for a suitable one.
> 
> I've got four counter flow heat exchangers sitting on the shelf, but I think I will simplify the system and just wind my own immersion coil from tubing, which I also have a pile of in both copper and stainless.


I want one when you start production lol


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

Trimming on a rainy day go hand in hand.  Had to take a break....my right hand keeps cramping up.  Daumn It!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Moose Burgers


What do Canadians eat?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Found a big asz jar of weed from 4-5 yrs ago stored in 60 degs with Humid paks , smells old but still gets you high.
What do ya think ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Because Stamp collecting was a pain I started to collect guns


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

For Putes


----------



## Unca Walt (May 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Found a big asz jar of weed from 4-5 yrs ago stored in 60 degs with Humid paks , smells old but still gets you high.
> What do ya think ?


Don't touch or open it.  Send it to yer Unca Walt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I want one when you start production lol



I'm actually just playing again for shits and giggles, but if it goes into production, you can be first. 

54F @ 91% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 70F.

More riots and arrests.

Rioter suing the feds for injuring her with a rubber bullet last year. Mayor of Sandy suing the governor over Covid restrictions. Seemingly a profitable year for lawyers..................

Progress on my vacuum cooking test sled design and have found most of the big chunks in my treasure pile. An opportunity to use one of my old stirring hotplates that lacks the control I need for my alchemy experiments. I'm torn between using a crab boiling pot to house the condenser, or a plastic 5 gallon bucket.

I found a pelican case to mount my two PID and the system controls and enough fittings to assemble the vacuum pump intake and exhaust manifolds. Hee, hee, hee, half the fun of building a test sled is re purposing surplus bits and pieces.

I also have some bits a pieces on order and plan to pick up a cheeeep utility cart today from Harbor Freight, to assemble it all on.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 5, 2021)

8F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 84F.

DOJ preparing to take over Portland Police.

A class action lawsuit against our governor by prisoners due to their Covid exposure.

More tents lining the streets as the weather improves and more homeless move in, turning our streets into garbage dumps.  Our mayor has no better plan than to asks for volunteers to clean up the mess and I await a class action suit from the homeless for not providing them with minimum sanitary conditions.  Getting hard to find enough people that aren't entitled, to take care of those who believe that they are.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2021)

Let’s here it for Brandt Snedeker and the Snedeker Foundation.


The Simmons Bank Open will continue to benefit the Snedeker Foundation, which was founded by 2012 FedExCup champion Brandt Snedeker and his wife Mandy in 2015 and has distributed more than $1 million to various charities in middle Tennessee during that time.

“I’m really excited to have the Tennessee Golf Foundation involved with my hometown event," Snedeker said. "It's a perfect fit. Very rarely do you have two like-minded organizations with a purpose of impacting the local community in a positive way and doing it with integrity. It just so happens the vehicle we are using to raise money and impact the local community is golf. It's a win-win for everyone involved."


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

Brandt is one helluva good guy.  Unlike some go-fers with names like Lion who get whacked with a golf club in the face for cheating... then go blow some snow and wreck, my cousin is the original straight-arrow.

Ozzie and Harriet level.  And he is the _nicest_ guy as well as generous.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

HEY!!  (key change) IMPORTANT!!  LOOKIT:

*Peer reviewed study finds that ivermectin is effective as prophylaxis for Covid-19 and as a therapeutic remedy** - 5/6/21 *The article concludes: "ivermectin should be globally and systematically deployed in the prevention and treatment of COVID-19." Unlike the vaccines, it is not an experimental drug and is known to be safe for all but a few with other conditions.

Moreover:



‘Miraculous’ ivermectin approved for use in the US for the treatment of COVID-19
BETHESDA, Maryland, January *19*, 2021 (LifeSiteNews) —Following the diligent efforts of physicians associated with a group called Front Line Covid-*19* Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), the National Institutes of Health (NIH) has upgraded their recommendation for the "miraculous" drug *ivermectin*, making it an option for use in treating COVID-*19* within the United States.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HEY!!  (key change) IMPORTANT!!  LOOKIT:
> 
> Peer reviewed study finds that ivermectin is effective as prophylaxis for Covid-19 and as a therapeutic remedy - 5/6/21The article concludes: "ivermectin should be globally and systematically deployed in the prevention and treatment of COVID-19." Unlike the vaccines, it is not an experimental drug and is known to be safe for all but a few with other conditions.
> 
> ...



just took my third dose this morning and some quercetin and vit e

i did a self assessment and determined that I do NOT need the jab

have some more coffee

At the top of that hill was an old fort called Fort Big Springs.
it was an important watering hole for cattle drives along the Smoky Hills Trail


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 6, 2021)

58F @ 63% RH, partially cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 66F.

4 shootings, 2 dead, and 355 shootings so far this year.  Oregon senate passes gun storage and gun free area laws removing legal gun owners 2nd amendment rights, to address the acts of the outlaws (operating outside the existing laws), but has been feckless addressing the shootings by those already ignoring the laws .

Business moving out of downtown Portland, citing riots, disruption, damage, the throngs of homeless, and rising (soaring) insurance rates.

More progress on the vacuum cooking test sled and some quality time spent in the park mit der pup, enjoying the gorgeous weather.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Lordy.  What a POS.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 58F @ 63% RH, partially cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 66F.
> 
> 4 shootings, 2 dead, and 355 shootings so far this year.  Oregon senate passes gun storage and gun free area laws removing legal gun owners 2nd amendment rights, to address the acts of the outlaws (operating outside the existing laws), but has been feckless addressing the shootings by those already ignoring the laws .
> 
> ...


Good ole Liberalism at its best. Go figure. Definition of the word Liberal: open to new behavior or opinions and willing to discard traditional values.
Another words its okay to tear shit up because you don't give a **** about anyone or anything but yourself.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good ole Liberalism at its best. Go figure. Definition of the word Liberal: open to new behavior or opinions and willing to discard traditional values.
> Another words its okay to tear shit up because you don't give a **** about anyone or anything but yourself.


Careful, Mr. Moderator. You're supposed to be enforcing the rules, not violating them. Keep it up and I'll start calling you Rose.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

Thanks for keeping Hopper in line Hippie......we can dress him up but can't take him anywhere.  However, when the shooting starts Hopper is the kind of guy you need around. 

Just finished planting my cold weather seeds.  Back hurts like a mo-fo.  Thai's ok, my working day is over and my daily ritual of doing what I do best is about to start....I will no longer be responsible for anything I say or do until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

Here's one for @putembk:





I hadda study it awhile to see all of it.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

I have always worried about what might come up and grab something of my sitting under water.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Careful, Mr. Moderator. You're supposed to be enforcing the rules, not violating them. Keep it up and I'll start calling you Rose.


I was just giving an English Lesson on word definitions. I started with the first word that came to mind after reading GWs post.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have always worried about what might come up and grab something of my sitting under water.


(*snork*) I started scuba diving in 1963.  Over that time, I have managed to get bitten by a gamut of things:

1. Puffer fish (we call them "Funny Faces" <-- I was playing with one; they can't swim well deflated, and not at all when full of water.  So I was tossing him in slow motion from hand to hand... and yup, I did not pay attention to which end of the basketball had teeth that were used to crush clams.  OW!

2.  Spotted moray.  Was in Jamaica, going for Spanish Lobster.  These are considerably smaller than Floriduh lobsters, but they are delicious.  About the only way to catch them is to take off your glove and reach in his hidey-hole (where you can see he cannot back up any further) and ignore that he is facing you with a jillion spikes.  Get ahold of him and work him out.  <-- As I was pulling this one out, I only had a little bit of a grip on him and he was sticking his stickers into the coral.  So I_ yanked_ hard... thereby lobster-jabbing a spotted moray minding his own bidness in the top of the hole. This pissed him off and he bit me.  I did get the bug, though.

3. Yankee lobster.  Was on a wreck off New Joisey.  Next time you see more than one lobster in a tank... Note that most are right-handed as far as claw type.  So there I am, peeking in a groove in the hull... and there in a loverly Yankee lobster.  The way you hand-catch Yankee lobster is to reach in and grab the big claw.  The bug saw me and fluffed some dust up, but then stopped.  He was sideways to me so I reached over him and grabbed the big claw.  NOT.  I have a scar on my right wrist to this day where he pinched a fargin chunk offa me.  He did not survive. His claws were in my goodie bag on the way up.  TRIVIA:  Did you know that your blood is bright fargin GREEN in 60' of water?  More trivia:  Lobsters are the largest critters on earth that have a copper-based bloodstream.

4.  Guitar shark.  It was midnight, opening lobster season.  I knew where there was a wreck we called "The Pyramid" <-- It was just the very nose of a ship standing up like a, well, pyramid. There was a crawl space to get in it, and while it had holes all over it, only one entrance big enough for people.  So I eased into this giant fargin LOBSTER TRAP and sure enuf, there were thirty-plus bugs in there of all sizes.  Talk about fun.  Anyway, I tickled three or four bugs into my bag, and notice a really big one in the corner.  But between my and Lobzilla was a kind of shark that is flat and sorta shaped like a guitar. I grabbed his tail and pulled him away from my bug.  Bastage bit me on the leg.  Just scratched me, though.  He zoomed out, and I got the big bug.






5.  Lastly (and just naming the strange ones) Mantis shrimp <-- which aint a fargin shrimp, BTW.  They grow to about 15 inches.  And they can kill stuff with their "fists".
I found one walking around that was about a foot long, put my finger out to see what it would do. BLAM! OW! SHIT! OW!  I have since learned that these things can kill fargin oysters, crabs, fish, and my fargin fingle:

_"The animal kills by rapidly unfolding its raptorial claws with an astounding acceleration of 102,000 m/s2 and speed of 23 mps (51 mph). The strike is so quick it boils water between the shrimp and its prey, producing cavitation bubbles. When the bubbles collapse, the resulting shockwave hits prey with an instantaneous force of 1500 newtons. So, even if the shrimp misses its target, the shockwave can stun or kill it. The collapsing bubble also produces weak light, known as sonoluminescence. Typical prey includes fish, snail, crabs, oysters, and other mollusks. Mantis shrimps will also eat members of their own species."_





And they give a bang about as loud as a .22 <-- TINS


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

I was stung by a jelly fish....my ankle looked like I sprained it.  Ballooned up to twice it's size.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 6, 2021)

One time riding my bike a giant june bug smashed me in the teeth.


----------



## leafminer (May 6, 2021)

Holy motherfreakers that Mantis thing. Out Sadiyat Island we caught huge groupers using lobster type traps. We used to bait them with Spam sandwiches. Groupers cannot resist Spam. And on Masirah Island we built a boat and went fishing, caught masses of things.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

I caught the crabs once


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

We really are a bunch of Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> We really are a bunch of Misfits


Yep and you are the King


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One time riding my bike a giant june bug smashed me in the teeth.
> View attachment 272742


I was zooming along a back road on my trailbike when a swarm of bees came across the road. 

SPA-LATT!!
I was absolutely covered with gooey bee-bodies.  Had to lock up and stop because I could not see a fargin thing.  Gawd!  Did that ever stink with a sorta icky sweet smell.

And I was a coupla miles from any kind of water.  Blechhh.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Holy motherfreakers that Mantis thing. Out Sadiyat Island we caught huge groupers using lobster type traps. We used to bait them with Spam sandwiches. Groupers cannot resist Spam. And on Masirah Island we built a boat and went fishing, caught masses of things.


Saadiyat Island!!??  Jeez.  (bows humbly)  For the rest of us peons: 

Rooms there go for $1400 a night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I was zooming along a back road on my trailbike when a swarm of bees came across the road.
> 
> SPA-LATT!!
> I was absolutely covered with gooey bee-bodies.  Had to lock up and stop because I could not see a fargin thing.  Gawd!  Did that ever stink with a sorta icky sweet smell.
> ...


You needed a pair of these


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2021)

it is not morning until I have had a proper cup of coffee

this morning it is Boyd’s morning brew


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good ole Liberalism at its best. Go figure. Definition of the word Liberal: open to new behavior or opinions and willing to discard traditional values.  Another words its okay to tear shit up because you don't give a **** about anyone or anything but yourself.





WeedHopper said:


> I was just giving an English Lesson on word definitions. I started with the first word that came to mind after reading GWs post.



Liberal is an interesting label, whose meaning certainly seems to have changed.  While it formerly meant open as its dictionary definition suggests, it now includes groups that are violently going for the throat of anyone with divergent views and opinions.

That breach of definition of course begs the question of exactly what their agenda is and who is stirring and financing it.

46F @ 85% RH, cloudy with sprinkles, and predicted to reach 61F.

A large crowd blocking intersections, some armed, breaking car windows, spraying drivers with "irritants".    

Portland business complain of a shortage of applicants for open jobs, and blame it on the extra stimulus unemployment checks.  

My SIL had her hip replacement replaced after several years of grief and their discovery that the prosthesis stem was too short.  We picked up a walker for her and dropped it off.

Some of my bits and pieces for my project arrived and I made more progress on assembling my test sled.  Alas one critical order was delivered short, but they still charged me for the full order.  I sent them an email reporting the shortfall and asking that they correct it.  Instead of action, I received an email asking me to rate their performance..............  I responded with a less kindly email than my first, and asked them to next day deliver the missing parts on their nickle.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I just read the last couple of pages and have come to the conclusion that there is No Hope....we belong on our own island far far from Christmas Town.  Those offended by our behavior are simply WOKE RACISTS.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You needed a pair of these
> View attachment 272765


It would have needed a gallon water bottle on top of my helmet.  Otherwise, just bee goo all over, and me with no bee goo begone.


----------



## leafminer (May 7, 2021)

Sadiyat when I was there was a boiling hot scrub desert with a power station, hydroponics nursery, and transmitting station (that I was building). It is a hellhole in reality. Someone left the Land Rover door open and goats ate all the seats leaving only the metal parts.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Liberal is an interesting label, whose meaning certainly seems to have changed.  While it formerly meant open as its dictionary definition suggests, it now includes groups that are violently going for the throat of anyone with divergent views and opinions.
> 
> That breach of definition of course begs the question of exactly what their agenda is and who is stirring and financing it.
> 
> ...


I am half sorry I am not in your neighborhood. 

We don't _ever_ get to run anybody over, dammit.  Since Gov. DiSantis made it perfectly legal to run Antifa/BLM arseholes over, NOBODY blocks NOBODY in Florida.

And I just had a snowplow ram put on my car, too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  I just read the last couple of pages and have come to the conclusion that there is No Hope....we belong on our own island far far from Christmas Town.  Those offended by our behavior are simply WOKE RACISTS.



We resemble that remark and you are just too too kind to say so brother!



Unca Walt said:


> I am half sorry I am not in your neighborhood. We don't _ever_ get to run anybody over, dammit.  Since Gov. DiSantis made it perfectly legal to run Antifa/BLM arseholes over, NOBODY blocks NOBODY in Florida.  And I just had a snowplow ram put on my car, too.



Alas, the DOJ was critical of how our Portland leaders handled the "social unrest" and feelings were hurt.

42F @ 79% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 61F.

Got my control system wired for my test sled and replaced the cord to the the stirring hotplate I'm using, which the mice ate while it was in a rented storage locker.  Still missing some tube fitting for the condenser, and I need to adapt an electrical box to fit the 1/2 hp motor and pick up some 4 wire SO cord for the controls and starting capacitor.  

Grayfox ordered a prayer table for behind the sofa and it was delivered KD, but attaching the four legs and two drawer pulls was way less work than cutting up the shipping box full of styrofoam, et al.  An excellent job packing and protecting the merchandise, but difficult to get rid of.  

We have reservations this morning for a patio table at The Tin Shed for breakfast with a friend and an open calendar for debauchery otherwise this fine overcast Satyrday in Paradise.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2021)

so now do I say pute as in cute ot pute as in put , similar to put ‘em back?

I am so confused this morning!

why oh why can’t things just stay the same!?....

should I change my name to bigs or biggy now so I can be cool and hip?


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

I was hoping nobody would notice.  I hardly fish that much anymore so I don't put em bk .....I just Pute now days.  Didn't mean to confuse you biggie smalls.  And you will never be cool.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> I was hoping nobody would notice.  I hardly fish that much anymore so I don't put em bk .....I just Pute now days.  Didn't mean to confuse you biggie smalls.  And you will never be cool.


Hey! Yer gonna hurt his feelings!


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

Ok....Big, you are one cool cat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

I just goggled it and this came back

*“pute” (French) in English is -W hore*
          I had to add the space


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

This also came up
More like it
*Definition of pute*

*: *PURE, UNADULTERATEDyou and I chance to be pure pute asses— Rudyard Kipling

And a whole new avatar too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2021)

have some coffee ya crazy bastiages


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

Name change.   My nick name has been putembk since the 1980's but it doesn't fit anymore.  I simply don't fish much anymore and therefore I don't put em bk now days.  Pute means w h o r e in my dictionary and it fits me better these days.  I am cheap and can be bought.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2021)

Ya big w.hore.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Name change.   My nick name has been putembk since the 1980's but it doesn't fit anymore.  I simply don't fish much anymore and therefore I don't put em bk now days.  Pute means w h o r e in my dictionary and it fits me better these days.  I am cheap and can be bought.



The very first word of conversational Spanish that I learned was "puta". 

You are miles ahead of me.  I could never sell it.  Nobody would buy it.


----------



## kevinn (May 8, 2021)

Just got back from the beach with wife and granddaughters.  Nice, but too much sand.  Now back to reality.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The very first word of conversational Spanish that I learned was "puta".
> 
> You are miles ahead of me.  I could never sell it.  Nobody would buy it.



i went back to college late in life (13 yrs ago) to take some classes in Horticulture and lasted two semesters with a 3.2 gpa and one of my electives was Spanish 1

so I signed up cause I thought with all the Spanglish that I knew I would surly ace the class

come to find out all those words I learned on the street didn’t do me no good in the classroom

puto , pinchey cabrone , verga , pinocha , beso mi culo , caca , and other deleted expletives , I could never work them words into any assignments

i was lucky to get out of that class with a C

and I only got that because the good looking professora talked about a soap she purchased in Spain and wished she could find some in Kansas

so I found some and bought her a few bars and gave them to her....she was so happy and surprised and thanked me generously

but alas , she returned them to me the next week after class and said it was unethical for her to receive gifts from students and I said I understand

and then I kissed her


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

@Big, where did you go to school? WSU I bet.  I went  there my sophomore year before dropping out and getting to spend 24 months working for the big Green Machine (Army).  I also took lots of Spanish in grade, HS and one year in college. I did pretty good until we started conjugating verbs.  I can speak well enough to get by when in Mexico.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2021)

@Putembk

Hutchinson

one day I was in the Biology lab cleaning Bunson burners (college work study=free money) when the Physics professor came in the room and asked me if I wanted to be part of an experiment over at the Kansas Cosmosphere which is next door to the college

sure , why not , this could be interesting 

the Cosmosphere has a centrifuge for testing g forces on humans , it’s a one seater

my job was to sit in the centrifuge and hold a pendulum and see what happens at at 1 g , 2 g , and 3 g speeds

the experiment was a success and I passed Biology 101


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2021)

I regret not taking Latin when I was in school. An old gal, Alice Boyce, taught it. She spoke it fluently as it was her native tongue. I think she was Caligula's older, meaner sister.
This woman had a face that looked like it had worn out ten bodies.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

I had 3 majors at the same time.  Playing Ping Pong, drinking beer and chasing girls.  Things haven't changed much.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Coffee so strong it brings the fear of death!

Say what?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Name change.   Pute means w h o r e in my dictionary and it fits me better these days.  I am cheap and can be bought.



I've always admired that in a brother!

Goooode morning all!  Happy Sun God day!  All hail Sol Rex! 

42F @ 75% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 67F.

Ho hum, more shootings..................

Breakfast out with Grayfox and friend at The Tin Shed's patio.  Good food, good company, and a nice way to start Saturn's day morning on an upbeat note!

I completed the controls and motor wiring for my test sled yesterday, but alas it failed the first test.  I've mostly built this out of available equipment and it appears the switch I used for the pump is too small, so it runs, but not very fast and heats up. The switch has no markings, so that is my best guess and my first attempt at remedy.  If that isn't it, I will have to change out the brand new $800 Gast pump with one of the other 2 left in stock. 

The fitting for the condenser arrived yesterday, so winding and installing the coil will be my next project.  Fortunately I have some lengths of 1/2 stainless tubing in the treasure pile in my storage garage, so don't have to go far.

Alas and alack!  I just tried to attach a 67 page PDF of the recent paper done by eleven international scientists regarding what appears to be wide spread fungi on mars, with pages of dirty peectures.  I recommend reading their original paper, before reading all the subsequent attacks against it in the media.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i went back to college late in life (13 yrs ago) to take some classes in Horticulture and lasted two semesters with a 3.2 gpa and one of my electives was Spanish 1
> 
> so I signed up cause I thought with all the Spanglish that I knew I would surly ace the class
> 
> ...


I saved the sexy soap I got.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 9, 2021)

While we are all on the subject, lookit what I just stumbled on.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are all on the subject, lookit what I just stumbled on.
> 
> View attachment 272813



3400+ deaths ....from how many vaccines , more than 511,000?


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

Makes you wanta get a big shot in the arise.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 3400+ deaths ....from how many vaccines , more than 511,000?


And were the death directly caused by the vaccines or another underlining condition that the people would have died from anyway.
So much ** info going around now. Now I hear they are saying China did in fact create this Virus as a Bio-Weapon as I have been saying all along and the US was aware of it.
F the Government


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 9, 2021)

More Crap From Big Pharm
*1. Here’s When to Get a Pfizer Booster*
According to Pfizer's chief executive Albert Bourla, immunity from the company's popular vaccine will wane within a year, and it is "likely" you will need to get a third shot following the initial two-dose inoculation within that time, followed by annual vaccinations.
"A likely scenario is that there will be likely a need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months and then from there, there will be an annual revaccination, but all of that needs to be confirmed. And again, the variants will play a key role," he told CNBC's Bertha Coombs during an event with CVS Health. "It is extremely important to suppress the pool of people that can be susceptible to the virus."
Just means a crapload of more Money in their pockets


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)

morning misfits. what up?


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

Morning giggy....where the farg have ya been?


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)

busy, between work, lodge and hot rods i'm swamped. not to mention honey do's the garden and grandson's truck.


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)

told him we would hit about 10:00 but i'm still here on the computer and smoking weed. slept in this morn and really want to be lazy today but i got to get up.


----------



## leafminer (May 9, 2021)

Sauce: 1 can Italian tomatoes, drained. 1 small can tomato paste. 1 handful Basil leaves. Cilantro leaves to taste. 1/2 tsp salt. 1 dessertsp minced garlic. All into blender and mashup.
Base: 100g 00 bread flour and 120g semolina. 1 packet dried yeast. 1 tsp dried oregano or mint. 1 egg. 1 heaped dessertsp basil pesto. Add water while mixing slowly until an elastic dough forms, not sticky, punch it like you mean it and set aside to ferment at least 1 hour, preferably several.
Topping: Your choice, the cheese is Manchego or Manchego and Gorgonzola. For extra mouth hits add some pockets of sun-dried tomato pesto.


----------



## leafminer (May 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are all on the subject, lookit what I just stumbled on.
> 
> View attachment 272813


Very obv fake because that would imply that there was a fatality rate of 5% for the COVID vaccine and that is a lie. EG for the J&J vaccine, 3 deaths reported and 8.4 million doses given, a rate of .0000036%. Also, you cannot conflate ALL VACCINES with COVID ONLY that's a classic failure in logic for those of us who have been taught to analyse arguments.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2021)

Why not inflate it. The god damn government inflates everything including Covid deaths and cases.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 9, 2021)

My new charger cord LOL


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

Good night.  Hope all your mothers had a great day.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 10, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Very obv fake because that would imply that there was a fatality rate of 5% for the COVID vaccine and that is a lie. EG for the J&J vaccine, 3 deaths reported and 8.4 million doses given, a rate of .0000036%. Also, you cannot conflate ALL VACCINES with COVID ONLY that's a classic failure in logic for those of us who have been taught to analyse arguments.



The numbers are from the CDC... (or so it is claimed on the picture).  The question arises about ALL the fargin numbers we are fed from all angles -- as in: No Flu deaths, only COVID deaths, inflated-to-the-moon number of COVID deaths (including crushed skull in MC accident).

Right in the middle of my typing this, I have found an error in the picture. No... I found TWO errors -- No... I found THREE important errors!!!

I'll post it here so we can see it easier. Note that just below the title, the number of deaths is given as *3,486*.  Look at the line just under the "4 Month Period" title and you can see *3,486* is repeated. Now look at the very bottom line:  *3,486* for the 3rd time. 






OOOOH-KAY.  Now lookit the number of deaths listed on the "Event Outcome" for the "4-Month Period" death number.

It is... uh-ooohhh... Yup.  *3186   *

I wonder how much trouble it would be to get to the CDC for VAERS data... Because I am now as suspicious as leafminer...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

My niece worked with a guy who died after a day of getting a shot 
Here today gone tomorrow...........................Poor bastard


----------



## Unca Walt (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Good night.  Hope all your mothers had a great day.



I always like to get on the roof and shout:

"Happy Muthas Day, All You Muthas!!"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Always welcome a Great Mudders Day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 10, 2021)

48F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 72F.

Hee, hee, hee, got the vacuum cooking part of my test sled operating after replacing the brand new pump and rewiring the thermocouple.  It will boil water at 68C/154F. 

The new $800 pump was defective out of the box and either the thermocouple, or the thermocouple extension cord was wired backwards at the factory, but rather than take them apart, I just switched the wires at the PID.  I'll contact the pump supplier and see what they will do about it, but it is NOS from WolfWurx, so is about 5 years old and I would have to dig for any records. 

I tried unsuccessfully to wind my condenser, but unfortunately haven't found anything suitable the right diameter to use as the mandrel.  The one I did wind, ended up slightly too large to fit in the can after it sprung back some.  A new challenge............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always welcome a Great Mudders Day
> View attachment 272898


Reminds me of going to Vortex about 1970!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 48F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 72F.
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, got the vacuum cooking part of my test sled operating after replacing the brand new pump and rewiring the thermocouple.  It will boil water at 68C/154F.
> 
> ...


I used fire extinguishers and a 5 gal soda keg , depending in the size  but always copper , SS must be a real pain . Do you heat it as you bend?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Wish we had this


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2021)

Morning gang. Lookin' out the window at some honest to God sunshine for a change.
The Pullet is taking the Old Hen and me out for lunch to celebrate our 46th anniversary. That woman is a saint.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Lookin' out the window at some honest to God sunshine for a change.
> The Pullet is taking the Old Hen and me out for lunch to celebrate our 46th anniversary. That woman is a saint.


Grand News  Do not forget to brush your teeth
Please LOL  Morn Brother
46 yrs dang


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2021)

congrats hippie, roller coaster rides are ....


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

After reading some of the posts on here I am getting so I don't trust my shadow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> After reading some of the posts on here I am getting so I don't trust my shadow.


So what you are saying is we are like a group of blood thirsty Pirates' just waiting to become the Captain?
LOL
Aye aye
Capt. Pute


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So what you are saying is we are like a group of blood thirsty Pirates' just waiting to become the Captain?
> LOL
> Aye aye
> Capt. Pute
> View attachment 272906


I ain't talking about you guys.....you are the ONLY one's I trust.  Just about to watch the POUS lie to us on tv again.  I got a letter from him on Sat saying I was gonna receive another stimulus check "direct deposit" and watch my account to make sure I got it.  

Are you fargin kidding me!!!!   We are being paid to stay home.....help wanted on every door of every business around here and nobody will work.  






Have a nice day!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I ain't talking about you guys.....you are the ONLY one's I trust.  Just about to watch the POUS lie to us on tv again.  I got a letter from him on Sat saying I was gonna receive another stimulus check "direct deposit" and watch my account to make sure I got it.
> 
> Are you fargin kidding me!!!!   We are being paid to stay home.....help wanted on every door of every business around here and nobody will work.
> 
> ...


So are we all getting more checks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I ain't talking about you guys.....you are the ONLY one's I trust.  Just about to watch the POUS lie to us on tv again.  I got a letter from him on Sat saying I was gonna receive another stimulus check "direct deposit" and watch my account to make sure I got it.
> 
> Are you fargin kidding me!!!!   We are being paid to stay home.....help wanted on every door of every business around here and nobody will work.
> 
> ...


I knew that I was Joking
They are trying to make us into Europe


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

I logged on to the web site and frankly can't tell.  I got a letter saying it was coming but there is not information available on a 4th check.  The web site is still working on the 3rd on.  I got that over a month ago. The letter clearly states it is coming.....Anybody else get the letter?


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2021)

no,pute .. 

Question is this, did Humpty Dumpty's shell fracture before the wall fall, or was after wall fall perception askewed from public cackling inspired by biased media ..?

Gutted and Quartered is where the north american plate is at


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I logged on to the web site and frankly can't tell.  I got a letter saying it was coming but there is not information available on a 4th check.  The web site is still working on the 3rd on.  I got that over a month ago. The letter clearly states it is coming.....Anybody else get the letter?


I got it also last week it included the statement I may have received it or it may be still coming. I did not see mention about a forth check anywhere.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

Here is a copy of the letter I got Saturday.  Confusing but I now think I am wrong.  The gov't is just way behind.  I got my 3rd check some time ago.  So, when I saw that I was gonna get another I assumed it was coming within a week as the letter states.  My bad I think and hope.  I don't need or want another check....we will all pay it back due to the inflation this free money is gonna cause.  Copy below.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Here is a copy of the letter I got Saturday.  Confusing but I now think I am wrong.  The gov't is just way behind.  I got my 3rd check some time ago.  So, when I saw that I was gonna get another I assumed it was coming within a week as the letter states.  My bad I think and hope.  I don't need or want another check....we will all pay it back due to the inflation this free money is gonna cause.  Copy below.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272908


Same Letter ,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

But I 'll be goly gee if I dont get my entitlements I gotz coming.
So friggin sad, retardrations and rock and roll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

My wife final is starting to see the light why I have been stock piling and burring supplies for the last 10 yrs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

When the Bombs do go off, where will it be safe

My mind wonders a lot, more so now a days


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2021)

I got this letter yesterday.

What should I do?


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I got this letter yesterday.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> ...


Turn your head and cough.  Then kiss your arize good bye.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I got this letter yesterday.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> ...


Drop your socks and grab your roosters
There are many like it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Gray wolf   How is the secret weapon coming along, any progress?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

Hey Rosty --  As long as we are on the subject of beachwear... How's this grab ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey Rosty --  As long as we are on the subject of beachwear... How's this grab ya?
> 
> View attachment 272922


Oh Fook Walt you got bigger balls then I
How do you keep the stockings to stay up...................?
Man Beeps?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I used fire extinguishers and a 5 gal soda keg , depending in the size  but always copper , SS must be a real pain . Do you heat it as you bend?



I roll the mandrel instead of wrapping the tube and haven't used heat, but did have to send the 1/2" .049 wall tube out to get it rolled into a tight enough coil after my son with no neck moved on, leaving me to my own devices.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Wish we had this



Me too!



pute said:


> Here is a copy of the letter I got Saturday.  Confusing but I now think I am wrong.  The gov't is just way behind.  I got my 3rd check some time ago.  So, when I saw that I was gonna get another I assumed it was coming within a week as the letter states.  My bad I think and hope.  I don't need or want another check....we will all pay it back due to the inflation this free money is gonna cause.  Copy below.....



We got that too, but it was unclear if we were getting another check or the administration was trying to get all the public acclaim they could from the ones they already sent.



bigsur51 said:


> I got this letter yesterday.  What should I do?



If you can actually pass the physical, get an attorney and plead lost mail as opposed to having draft dodged it since 1970.  That or move to Canada to avoid prosecution.

49F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy but mostly gorgeous, and predicted to reach 76F.

No riots or mass shootings yesterday, but Channel 6 to air program this week, "Is Portland over?"  From one of the most beautiful and desirable cities in the world, to a dump and war zone.

I got hold of the Gast pump supplier, who recommended that I let the "broken" new pump run free for thirty minutes to loosen up the diaphragms after sitting on my shelf since 2015 and it worked, so I don't have to send it in.  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

The 1/4" Polypropylene tubing arrived for my test sled, but alas it doesn't fit a 1/4" hose barb, so looking for 5/16".  The vacuum cooking part of my test sled works great, but still working on the condenser for alcohol recovery.

Alas computer parts delivery is not good, so I bought a new HP Envy instead of having one built and have my web master due to install it this morning and to integrate the drives from my Dell and older HP Pavilion.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

dam it Jim , now I got another letter

what will I ever do?

oh woe is me


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

and the hits just keep coming....worst letter of my life


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and the hits just keep coming....worst letter of my life
> 
> 
> View attachment 272926




But maybe the luckiest day and made even better by not receiving any letters from your doctor about testing positive for STD.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But maybe the luckiest day and made even better by not receiving any letters from your doctor about testing positive for STD.



hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

Looks like you are really having a bad week Big.  The lead singer for the Boxtops was still in HS when he recorded that song.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

I know

and now I have ptsd , not vd , it gets really bad about 10:30 am when the mail is delivered


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I got this letter yesterday.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> ...


Head north until you see Welcome to America in your rearview mirror.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Head north until you see Welcome to America in your rearview mirror.


Where ya gonna go?   Half of us are still on the same side here...Americans are hated in many places.  Especially if you are a White Male.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Where ya gonna go?   Half of us are still on the same side here...Americans are hated in many places.  Especially if you are a White Male.




not in Poland


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Well I had a grand day so far
I went for a ride with the wife and doggie , walked at the park and on the way home some gas before the big jump.

TMI  THKS I vented


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2021)

I gotta share --


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Gray wolf   How is the secret weapon coming along, any progress?



The vacuum cooking part is on line, but still working on the condenser for alcohol recovery.  I'm be back on it once I sort out my new computer so that I'm functional again.



bigsur51 said:


> I know and now I have ptsd , not vd , it gets really bad about 10:30 am when the mail is delivered



Congratulations on the cure brother big!  Was the ptsd the only side effect?

52F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 79F.

Wal, new computer integration expanded to fit the available time and then some.  Alas my webmaster won't be available again until tomorrow for support sooooo, today I'm on my own.  The computer itself is working fine and it should be slick once shaken out, but sorting it out is fighting every step of the way.

The first problem was the firewall lost its mind, adding another hour.  We finally regained internet access, but I still can't access my home email.  I can open the account, but no mail downloads and I lost all my historical files.  I'll be on the line again with Century Link again this morning, attempting to retrieve it.

I organized all my favorites again last night, but after rebooting, the computer gods dumped them all, leaving me to start over again this morning imputing addresses, passwords, and curse words.

It will also take me a bit to figure out how best to use it, as it is one computer with three 1T hard drives.  One is set up Window 7, and the other two with Windows 10.  The really good news is that my webmaster was able to reload my Auto Cad 2002, so that I don't have to buy a new license for my Auto Cad 2015 just to be able to continue to play.

I actually bought the 2002 program, but by 2015 they were just leasing the programs out and required regular relicensing with fees.  The only reason I leased the 2015 program for WulfWurx, was to be able to open Auto Cad drawings made on later programs and its been a while since anyone has sent me one.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2021)

@GW............only other side effect is the urge to lick stamps....I just get some ice cream or the old lady or both and then the urge disappears 


moar coffee than the legal limit


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> @GW............only other side effect is the urge to lick stamps....I just get some ice cream or the old lady or both and then the urge disappears



Licking stamps doesn't help, but sometimes biting someone relieves my ptsd.



			
				Bush Dr;15687240 said:
			
		

> Just took the dogs for the afternoon walk, we’ve lost so many trees over the past few years, Dutch Elm did for the Elms which used to be a big part of the countryside, now Ash Dieback is taking out the Ash trees  Dutch Elm is a fungus introduced by a beetle that slowly chokes the xylem and floem tubes, new trees do really well then @15ft the tubes are so clogged the trees die, over 25 million trees in 5 years were lost in the UK in the early 70’s .... Ash Dieback has only recently appeared from contaminated imports This hedge used to be a row of old trees 40 to 60’ high, hundreds of years old, the Elms are long gone and now the Ash are dying ... including the pollarded one mentioned in the Domesday Book



The beautiful old Elms died out here too brother.........................

Ummmmm, did we lose Burnie?

53F @ 75% RH, Partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 77F.

A quality day spent trying to get my computer back up and operating, with much progress, but still open issues for the webmaster today.

I located the polypropylene tubing and clamps that I needed at Motion and Flow here locally.  It cost me $0.86 a foot, versus $0.20 per foot on line, but I didn't have to buy 100 feet or pay $25 for delivery.  

I also got hold of Subzero Scientific, who agreed to wind the condenser coil for me, so moving along again.  The bad news is that the computer crash cost me my Auto Cad design work to date on the sled.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Sorry you are having computer issues GW.  Thankfully my SIL is an IT guy and always call on him to resolve any problems I have.  Good thing to cause I don't do computers.  I have always had people to handle my computer problems.  At work we had a full time IT guy plus an outside vendor.  Unfortunately that allowed me to sit back and play stupid.  

Yard work today.  Still haven't fired up my sprinklers.  Been so wet in these parts.....free water.  I will take it.  Need to do that sooner than later though.  Always something wrong when you first start things up.

Time for a walk.


----------



## leafminer (May 13, 2021)

Condensor coil? What's that for? When I built my still I went to the parts shop and bought a new air conditioner radiator, a replacement part. Or you could use a (new) car tranny cooler. With a simple fan blowing through, it works super incredibly well.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

good night, am so stoned that leafminer has a 3rd eye.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2021)

I hear the Maderno vaccine is causing that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

My third leg has done the same


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Sorry you are having computer issues GW.  Thankfully my SIL is an IT guy and always call on him to resolve any problems I have.  Good thing to cause I don't do computers.  I have always had people to handle my computer problems.  At work we had a full time IT guy plus an outside vendor.  Unfortunately that allowed me to sit back and play stupid.



I relied on our IP department for computer maintenance both at work and at home until I retired and then it fell on my ex BIL.  He's younger, but in worse shape than me, soooo I've started branching out relying on geek friends.  Alas, this time I'm paying $100/hr..................



leafminer said:


> Condensor coil? What's that for? When I built my still I went to the parts shop and bought a new air conditioner radiator, a replacement part. Or you could use a (new) car tranny cooler. With a simple fan blowing through, it works super incredibly well.



Good idea!  I'll check  them out!  What was yours made of?

58F @ 66% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 80F.

More progress on getting the computer operating but still no Auto Cad. I can bring it up, but id defaults and resets in the middle of operations. God I love/hate computers...................

Still working on getting a condenser coil. The first $500 bid out of stainless was out of my budget for a test sled, so decided to wrap one out of the 100' of 1/2" copper tube I have in stock. It will work fine for my purposes and I already own the copper.

Cleaning ladies today, so we will be spending some quality time at Fernhill dog park with Miss Layla this morning while they strut their stuff. I cleaned up my messes yesterday to make way for them.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Spring looks like it is moving in and the cold is turning is turning into planting season..... almost.  Still gonna have a couple of late season Frost's.  Happens every year.  Will fire up my sprinkler sysfem today.

Just heard that the whole Denver metroplex is opening to 100% capacity this weekend.  Take this mask and shove it.....I ain't wearing it no more.


----------



## leafminer (May 14, 2021)

This was in Saudi. A couple from Kentucky showed me their build so I copied it. A 5 gallon Swiss made stainless pressure cooker. Modified to output the vapour. I placed this on a 1.5KW electric hotplate. The outlet from the cooker was monitored by a thermometer then went to the condenser, which was the heat exchanger (rad) for an Avana air conditioner. I had a Sanyo extract fan pushing air through it. The super useful thing is, when you see the temp change from methyl to ethyl, you just turn off the fan. The whole contents of the rad will be blown out by the vapour. So you throw that away, turn on the fan and begin collecting ethyl.
I went to the store and it was the last one in stock. The guy said, "There must be a manufacturing defect, we have sold all the spare radiators in just three weeks." Hahahahahahaha I thought.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 14, 2021)

leafminer said:


> This was in Saudi. A couple from Kentucky showed me their build so I copied it. A 5 gallon Swiss made stainless pressure cooker. Modified to output the vapour. I placed this on a 1.5KW electric hotplate. The outlet from the cooker was monitored by a thermometer then went to the condenser, which was the heat exchanger (rad) for an Avana air conditioner. I had a Sanyo extract fan pushing air through it. The super useful thing is, when you see the temp change from methyl to ethyl, you just turn off the fan. The whole contents of the rad will be blown out by the vapour. So you throw that away, turn on the fan and begin collecting ethyl.  I went to the store and it was the last one in stock. The guy said, "There must be a manufacturing defect, we have sold all the spare radiators in just three weeks." Hahahahahahaha I thought.



I just ordered a Derale 13700 16 pass remote fluid cooler from Summit Racing to give it a try.  Copper coils with aluminum fins and a 650 cfm 12VDC fan.  I'm also going to complete the vapor to fluid condenser since I have all the parts.  It will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2021)

YIKES!!!  MORE ON THE UFO'S
Right off San Diego... and it turns out our sum-barines have been aware of underwater "UFO's" that whiz around at hundreds of miles per hour (impossible, but tough shit).

Here's the USS Omaha where the footage was shot:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> YIKES!!!  MORE ON THE UFO'S
> Right off San Diego... and it turns out our sum-barines have been aware of underwater "UFO's" that whiz around at hundreds of miles per hour (impossible, but tough shit).
> 
> Here's the USS Omaha where the footage was shot:
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2021)

50F @ 71% RH, triple gorgeous, and predicted to reach 81F.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!  I've got most of my computer programs operating, including my 32 bit 2002 Auto Cad program.  It was the last Auto Cad program that I actually owned, as the 2012 and 2015 could only be "leased".  I don't need the later programs to draw, only to open drawings by others using newer programs.

I was sorting through treasures and found a still in the box NO2 Vapir portable vaporizer that my son left behind.  About a $100 unit, but alas the battery won't charge and costs $40.  I tried it out and it does work using the power cord, but not sure how much use I would get out of it, so am tongue in cheek about springing for a new battery.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a friend at the Cadillac Cafe this morning.  With restrictions loosened, they are open again and have a delightful menu.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 50F @ 71% RH, triple gorgeous, and predicted to reach 81F.
> 
> Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!  I've got most of my computer programs operating, including my 32 bit 2002 Auto Cad program.  It was the last Auto Cad program that I actually owned, as the 2012 and 2015 could only be "leased".  I don't need the later programs to draw, only to open drawings by others using newer programs.
> 
> ...


Open the battery pack and get the numbers off the ones in there and ebay replacements , little solder and the old leads and connector and done


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2021)

mornin’ misfits


----------



## leafminer (May 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I just ordered a Derale 13700 16 pass remote fluid cooler from Summit Racing to give it a try.  Copper coils with aluminum fins and a 650 cfm 12VDC fan.  I'm also going to complete the vapor to fluid condenser since I have all the parts.  It will be interesting to compare the two.


Let us know how it goes. I made a fair bit of cash with my Saudi machine. Damn risky though!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Open the battery pack and get the numbers off the ones in there and ebay replacements , little solder and the old leads and connector and done



Alas, I've already done that and no numbers or name on the battery beyond 11.2V 1100mAh and no 11.2VDC batterys on line resembling it.  I took it to the local battery store and they were mystified, so I suspect it was a proprietary design and build.



leafminer said:


> Let us know how it goes. I made a fair bit of cash with my Saudi machine. Damn risky though!



I shall, but doubt there is as much market for underground white lightning here in Rip City as there is in Saudi Arabia and I'm too old and pretty to go to jail.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

Get them Flags Up men and lassies


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas, I've already done that and no numbers or name on the battery beyond 11.2V 1100mAh and no 11.2VDC batterys on line resembling it.  I took it to the local battery store and they were mystified, so I suspect it was a proprietary design and build.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall, but doubt there is as much market for underground white lightning here in Rip City as there is in Saudi Arabia and I'm too old and pretty to go to jail.


You'da been lucky for just jail.  It was just this April the little darlings over there ended the death penalty for children ( !!! ) and flogging for alcohol.









						Saudi Arabia ends death penalty for minors and floggings
					

Saudi Arabia’s King Salman has ordered an end to the death penalty for crimes committed by minors




					abcnews.go.com
				



_"Last year, Saudi Arabia executed a young man convicted of crimes that took place when he was 16 years old. Abdulkareem al-Hawaj was found guilty of offences related to his participation in protests in Shiite-populated areas of Saudi Arabia."_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

Karma ^^^?


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)

Dogma <-- Got run over by karma.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You'da been lucky for just jail.  It was just this April the little darlings over there ended the death penalty for children ( !!! ) and flogging for alcohol.



Ummmm, I've been led to believe that their jails don't meet Better Homes and Gardens standards either.........................

53F @ 79% RH, triple gaugus, and predicted to reach 81F.

Portland finally admitting we have a serious gang violence issue and is accepting FBI assistance.

Delightful breakfast at the Cadalliac Cafe indoors yesterday and was dismayed to see their pink 60's Cadilliac convertable was gone, so they could use the floor space for more tables at social distance. Glad to see they made the cut, cause a number of good restaurants didn't.

Grayfox picked up some New York cuts and we will be experimenting tonight with the sous vide, followed by searing in a panini press. We invited our retired Le Cordon Bleu chef friend for dinner, as well as advice and council.

I will also introduce him to my vacuum cooking test sled and conspire on the best way to proceed. I will be relying on him heavily on the his more refined sense of taste part, as well as his expertise in sauces and stocks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Fighting climbing humidity here.  Usually dry here and humidity and problems associated with high humidity aren't a problem.  Been so wet here that the r/h is approaching 60% in my flower tent.  Fans will be turned up and will be doing a few other things to keep the mold and p/m from showing up.

Unfortunately the next few days are gonna be cool and more rain every day.  Humidity is 80% outside currently and will climb higher as the afternoon storms move in again today.

Got p/m a couple of years ago and it is something I don't need now.   Pain in the arise.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Just realized face diapers have been around a long time.  Is there no end in site....


----------



## leafminer (May 16, 2021)

Saudi is the planet's cloaca let me tell you. I have been to more than 30 countries (not as a tourist) and Saudi was one of the absolute worst.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Fighting climbing humidity here.  Usually dry here and humidity and problems associated with high humidity aren't a problem.  Been so wet here that the r/h is approaching 60% in my flower tent.  Fans will be turned up and will be doing a few other things to keep the mold and p/m from showing up.
> 
> Unfortunately the next few days are gonna be cool and more rain every day.  Humidity is 80% outside currently and will climb higher as the afternoon storms move in again today.
> 
> Got p/m a couple of years ago and it is something I don't need now.   Pain in the arise.




get some Oxidate for pm if you don’t have some already

one can spray 24 hours before harvest and pm will disappear immediately 

OMRI approved


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

I have Oxidate, and several other remedies from a sulphur burner to Safer Fungicide  and so on.  But, I would rather not get it in the first place.  Ha Ha!  Humidity still a problem.  Up 5% inside the house.  Right now it is 47% in the flower room with all fans running on high.  Problem is when the lights go off the drying effect from the heat from the lights goes away.  This morning when the lights popped on it was 56%.  Gonna probably go over 60% tonight.  Gonna be like this for the next few days. 



leafminer said:


> Saudi is the planet's cloaca let me tell you. I have been to more than 30 countries (not as a tourist) and Saudi was one of the absolute worst.




Never been, don't have any intention of going.  Why is it so much worse than many other less desirable places on the planet.


----------



## leafminer (May 16, 2021)

_Why is it so much worse than many other less desirable places on the planet._
Well. I have been to many, many of the places that somebody called "s__thole" countries. And in most of them, it's decent folk struggling with horrible circumstances. But Saudi is special. Despite all the money almost nothing works. If something happens it's always Allah's fault. I had a hellish year. 8 of us engineers went, 2 failed to return, mown down by a National Guard truck on the wrong side of the road. $2,000 compensation to their families. They are so arrogant it's unbelievable, but most of them are thick.


----------



## leafminer (May 16, 2021)

Chicken Tikka Masala ready for the log oven. It's been marinading overnight. With naan bread!


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> _Why is it so much worse than many other less desirable places on the planet._
> Well. I have been to many, many of the places that somebody called "s__thole" countries. And in most of them, it's decent folk struggling with horrible circumstances. But Saudi is special. Despite all the money almost nothing works. If something happens it's always Allah's fault. I had a hellish year. 8 of us engineers went, 2 failed to return, mown down by a National Guard truck on the wrong side of the road. $2,000 compensation to their families. They are so arrogant it's unbelievable, but most of them are thick.


I have never seen what you just described....respect.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2021)

pute said:


> I have never seen what you just described....respect.



yeah, wot pute said .. for sure respect


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

I think I was abducted by Aliens Late last night, I feel like they did the notorious anal probing I have heard Hippie speak so highly of.
Morning Gents and Lassies, 
Speaking of asses  here is a funny


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2021)

> 51F @ 81% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 68F.
> 
> The New York steak, veggies, and Asian pear desert all turned out well sous vide. I seared the steak in the Panni press afterwards and it came out letter perfect medium rare according to the retired chef that joined us for dinner, as well as provided advice and council.
> 
> ...






Edit Post 


Reply 


Reply With Quote 


Top


Send PM


----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think I was abducted by Aliens Late last night, I feel like they did the notorious anal probing I have heard Hippie speak so highly of.
> Morning Gents and Lassies,
> Speaking of asses  here is a funny
> View attachment 273085


How'd that work out for ya mentally?


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> How'd that work out for ya mentally?


Obviously nothing has changed.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2021)

I dunno... he does seem calmer.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Give him a chance to have his coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

^^^^Roster left alone on a snipe hunt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

Friggin AC shit the bed Now to find the problem


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

The descent to Batopilas from Creel takes 4h and is 2,200m altitude. (Copper Canyon is much larger than the Grand Canyon), The climate changes from 'brisk' to subtropical. Since the 'Especial' returns the following morning, an overnight stay is necessary. Randolph Hearst made a silver fortune here, and the ruins of his 'castle' can be explored. That's our bus driver. On the way back, he stopped to exchange a large bag of something or other with a driver heading down. Batopilas is an amazing place, one of the 'Pueblos Magicos'.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Leaf. I edited your Post bro. No knocking the Presidents no matter who they are. There is a reason you had to spell his name like that.
That can get shit going real quick and we don't want hard feelings on a pot site over politics. There are a lot of his supporters here that have kept their mouth shut about the one that just took office,,,, and i want to keep it that way.
Thanks
By the way,,,is that the short bus?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 273091
> 
> The descent to Batopilas from Creel takes 4h and is 2,200m altitude. (Copper Canyon is much larger than the Grand Canyon), The climate changes from 'brisk' to subtropical. Since the 'Especial' returns the following morning, an overnight stay is necessary. Randolph Hearst made a silver fortune here, and the ruins of his 'castle' can be explored. That's our bus driver. On the way back, he stopped to exchange a large bag of something or other with a driver heading down. Batopilas is an amazing place, one of the 'Pueblos Magicos'.





does the road look like this?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

Go to the 2:50 min mark


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Here is the view from inside the bus.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Here is the view from inside the bus.


Shame One seat was empty


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Leaf. I edited your Post bro. No knocking the Presidents no matter who they are. There is a reason you had to spell his name like that.
> That can get shit going real quick and we don't want hard feelings on a pot site over politics. There are a lot of his supporters here that have kept their mouth shut about the one that just took office,,,, and i want to keep it that way.
> Thanks
> By the way,,,is that the short bus?


I didn't see it as knocking, it's just a fact. With which i might agree!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

If ya notice i didn't edit anything but a name
I get it brother Leaf, but me and Pute have to keep the politics especially when it comes to left or right in check. I would love to voice my opinion but i too have to keep myself in check.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

Can I chime in


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

Sure, I'm not complaining. There are too many of those countries, it scares the sh-- out of me. Like I thought Brazil was bad, but India... AIDS came out of Africa and even now we don't have a real cure. We are living in dangerous times and I am unsure whether most understand just how dangerous. Maybe I should read less News? I don't even watch it on TV it's too depressing!


----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2021)

so, Chicago is releasing 1K feral cats to help get rid of the rat problems .. their mayor says

3rd world stuff


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> does the road look like this?










leafminer said:


> Sure, I'm not complaining. There are too many of those countries, it scares the sh-- out of me. Like I thought Brazil was bad, but India... AIDS came out of Africa and even now we don't have a real cure. We are living in dangerous times and I am unsure whether most understand just how dangerous. Maybe I should read less News? I don't even watch it on TV it's too depressing!



I stopped watching the news when they became activist instead of journalist and started stirring the s*** instead of simply reporting it.  What they don't report is more telling than what they do....................



patwi said:


> so, Chicago is releasing 1K feral cats to help get rid of the rat problems .. their mayor says....  3rd world stuff



Not out of line with other deeply profound things Chicago's "light on her feet" mayor has said and done, and look at how splendidly the city operates................. 

47F @ 79% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 61F.

A laid back day yesterday reading and catching up on naps, but a water leak to repair at one of the rentals this morning. Still waiting for parts to be delivered to finish my test sled.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)

And now, for something completely different...

Try to tell me you did not fall in love with that doggie!  Sound on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And now, for something completely different...
> 
> Try to tell me you did not fall in love with that doggie!  Sound on.



Boarders are so darn smart


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 273113


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 273113


You ain't tryin' to stretch an inch or two on us, are ya?


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> so, Chicago is releasing 1K feral cats to help get rid of the rat problems .. their mayor says
> *3rd world stuff*



No no no, patwi!  Not 3rd world... it's *Country!*
EACH VERSE MUST BE SUNG IN A SINGLE BREATH

I know an old lady who swallowed a fly.
I don't know why she swallowed a fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫ <-- This equals "de dum de dedum de dumdum de dedum" Got it?♫
I know an old lady who swallowed a spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady that swallowed a bird
Whoever heard of swallowin' a bird?
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady that swallowed a cat
Imagine that -- she swallowed a cat.
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady who swallowed a dog
What a hog, to swallow a dog.
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady who swallowed a goat
Just opened her throat and swallowed the goat.
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady who swallowed a cow
I don't know how she swallowed a cow.
She swallowed the cow to catch the goat,
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog,
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat,
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird,
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I don't know why she swallowed the fly...
Perhaps she'll die.
♫
I know an old lady who swallowed a horse.
She's dead, of course.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)

My kids useta like me to sing that... 'cause by the time you get to the penultimate verse, you'd better be ready.


Aw jeezumcrow.  Did you just see me use "penultimate" in a sentence??!!

Sorry.  I'm high as a ninja's grappling hook.  Without too much thinkin' it makes me viduous _and_ yemeles.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My kids useta like me to sing that... 'cause by the time you get to the penultimate verse, you'd better be ready.
> 
> 
> Aw jeezumcrow.  Did you just see me use "penultimate" in a sentence??!!
> ...


My dog just Petanultimated across the floor


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)

BTW -- Note who the ensorcelled fluffy doggie is in love with:  A redhaired witch.

The Border Collie is her familiar.


----------



## leafminer (May 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My dog just Petanultimated across the floor


Anal glands blocked.


----------



## leafminer (May 18, 2021)

Damn luck! I had two Black Dominas left. They both came out male. Gah. Rip.... Oh well. I still have 30 seeds Black Domina x Aurora. They should do fine. Probably better. Meanwhile, waiting for the Super Skunk to arrive.


----------



## Bubba (May 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> so, Chicago is releasing 1K feral cats to help get rid of the rat problems .. their mayor says
> 
> 3rd world stuff


I hope they are big cats.  I've seen rats I thought was a big possum at first.  They can get scary big, and chew through about anything. Feral cats?  They should release guys with suppressed .22 rifles and night vision! Why abuse the poor kitty cat for Pete's sake.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Black Domina sounds good brah.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My dog just Petanultimated across the floor



Sometimes known as steaking...........

42F @ 84% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 58F.

I replaced the bathroom sink drain at one of the rentals.  It appears that someone used drain cleaner that ate the pipe out, but current tenant says it wasn't them.  I replaced it with PVC to prevent it from happening again.

Hee, hee, hee, still waiting for test sled parts, but in discussing cooking with one of the leaders at Skunk Magazines Regenerate Earth forum, I learned he cooked sous vide style using copper beads instead of water.  I've decided to try that technique using aluminum beads and Cascade Sciences kindly agreed to supply the beads for my experiment.  I plan to use the electric soup pot for the heat, that I used to develop the Mk I through Mk III Terpenators.  The Goodwill score that just keeps on giving...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sometimes known as steaking...........
> 
> 42F @ 84% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 58F.
> 'tget
> ...


Well they don't get MethHead teeth from the Sudafed LOL  Nasty drain cleaner


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, still waiting for test sled parts, but in discussing cooking with one of the leaders at Skunk Magazines Regenerate Earth forum, I learned he cooked sous vide style using copper beads instead of water.  I've decided to try that technique using aluminum beads and Cascade Sciences kindly agreed to supply the beads for my experiment.  I plan to use the electric soup pot for the heat, that I used to develop the Mk I through Mk III Terpenators.  The Goodwill score that just keeps on giving...........


Haven't a clue...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Haven't a clue...



the good doctor is making cannabis oil....I think


----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

Morning. Misfits sun is out.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> BTW -- Note who the ensorcelled fluffy doggie is in love with:  A redhaired witch.
> 
> The Border Collie is her familiar.



If that's a border collie, where's its tail? Mines got a big ole bushy tail on 'em. Ain't quite as pretty as a springer spaniel, but close.
My collie is dumb as a box of rocks, but he's got guts, and out here in the sticks, guts count.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 273139


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If that's a border collie, where's its tail? Mines got a big ole bushy tail on 'em. Ain't quite as pretty as a springer spaniel, but close.
> My collie is dumb as a box of rocks, but he's got guts, and out here in the sticks, guts count.


Thass a Border collie all right.  He lost most of his tail somewhere.  I've lost most of my muscles, but I am still a hooman bean.

THIS EARLY SHOT OF UNCA:                                      SADLY, WENT TO THIS:


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Thass a Border collie all right.  He lost most of his tail somewhere.  I've lost most of my muscles, but I am still a hooman bean.
> 
> THIS EARLY SHOT OF UNCA:                                      SADLY, WENT TO THIS:
> View attachment 273149
> View attachment 273151


That's up to debate, Walt!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That's up to debate, Walt!


But wait where is the after nude shot Walt?
Found it  did you?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2021)

The End.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

I have had a long day.  Thanks for the smile. Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That's up to debate, Walt!



You gotta put de bate on de hook, mon. I know I was rock hard (everywhere) in that first pic... but now I need augmentation.

HEY!!  I wuz lookin' for a pic of Himself dressed up as Darth Vader.  Instead, I found an old file where I had pictures I had painted (larger than life-size) on the boys' bedroom walls when they were kids (fitty fargin years ago... *gasp*).

Lookit:






Oop.  Thass Herself SIXTY fargin years ago...

Here we go -- these were about seven feet tall:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You gotta put de bate on de hook, mon. I know I was rock hard (everywhere) in that first pic... but now I need augmentation.
> 
> HEY!!  I wuz lookin' for a pic of Himself dressed up as Darth Vader.  Instead, I found an old file where I had pictures I had painted (larger than life-size) on the boys' bedroom walls when they were kids (fitty fargin years ago... *gasp*).
> 
> ...


Winner Broh    Wife is a lovely woman.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2021)

Holy SMOKES!!  I accidentally found a lost file.  While in the gifted program at 


ROSTERMAN said:


> Winner Broh    Wife is a lovely woman.



She certainly is.  Thanks.  I accidentally posted that while I was expecting a wall painting to come up.  She still looks pretty much the same -- she never went gray -- still a flaming redhead.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy SMOKES!!  I accidentally found a lost file.  While in the gifted program at
> 
> 
> She certainly is.  Thanks.  I accidentally posted that while I was expecting a wall painting to come up.  She still looks pretty much the same -- she never went gray -- still a flaming redhead.


QUOTE="Unca Walt, post: 1121857, member: 60592"]
Holy SMOKES!!  I accidentally found a lost file.  While in the gifted program at 


She certainly is.  Thanks.  I accidentally posted that while I was expecting a wall painting to come up.  She still looks pretty much the same -- she never went gray -- still a flaming redhead.
[/QUOTE]


I believe the expression Beauty in the eye of the beholder
You will always see her as the woman you meet many years ago. Same with my Lovely wife
She has not changed at all and is still the young Lassy I fell head over heels for.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well they don't get MethHead teeth from the Sudafed LOL  Nasty drain cleaner



The school teacher and artist wife mate renting the unit are still pretty with all their teeth, so I suspect drain cleaner.



Unca Walt said:


> Haven't a clue...



If I did, I wouldn't have to run experiments.



bigsur51 said:


> the good doctor is making cannabis oil....I think



Using newly discovered cannabis alchemy skills to cook food actually.



Hippie420 said:


> If that's a border collie, where's its tail? Mines got a big ole bushy tail on 'em. Ain't quite as pretty as a springer spaniel, but close.  My collie is dumb as a box of rocks, but he's got guts, and out here in the sticks, guts count.



It is my understanding that the collies were mentally sharper before they bred their skinny brain pans for looks.



bigsur51 said:


> The End.



Your entries win the last pretty body display contest brother Big.

43F @ 81% RH, sprinkles, and predicted to reach 61F.

Portland's mayors plan to address homeless camps downtown, is to set up homeless camps in the neighborhoods.  That will certainly bring things to a head.....................

Still waiting for delivery of my test sled parts.  Got notice the DC power supply for the cooling fan arrived but was unable to determine the status on the condenser with fan.

Hee, hee, hee, Cascade Sciences agreed to donate 8 liters of aluminum beads for my aluminum bead sous vide experiment, so I dug out my Wyott electric soup pot for the trials and cleaned it up.  I filled it with water and brought the temperature up to 82C to see how steady it held.  It seemed to hold within a degree or so, so I cooked batches of olive oiled and salted carrots at 12.5, 15, and 20 minutes.  20 minutes seemed about perfect.

I'll pick up the beads today in Hillsboro, which should be a nice drive this gorgeous spring morning............


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2021)

Holy SMOKES!!  I just found a long-lost file!  When Scooter was in the gifted program in High School, for a science project he recreated the Martian environment and conducted an experiment that showed the original Mars Lander could not have found life*** in a Floriduh swamp.






What he found was that since the UV on Mars is 10,000 time greater than on Earth, the scoop that dug down to "undisturbed" soil to get a sample did not shield the sample from being blasted by UV.

***The dirt sample was laid on a tray in the open... and got irradiated. Would kill every bit of life.

He received a humongous plaque from NASA for *"Outstanding Contribution to Aerospace Exploration"*, a lifetime membership in the Miami Observatory, and a promise that the next Mars lander will keep the samples out of the UV.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2021)

GW said, "It is my understanding that the collies were mentally sharper before they bred their skinny brain pans for looks."

So true. I pick on the pup, but I've been told by other collie owners that the borders stay puppies until they hit around five years old, then they sorta wise up. I kinda believe it, as he was around 2.5 before he quit squatting to pee. 
I call him pitbull head. The pretty collies have that long, narrow look. He's more the working type of dog with a shorter muzzle and a really wide head. Hell of a dog. He'd eat you for breakfast if'n you messed with either one of his girls (Pullet and Old Hen).


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But wait where is the after nude shot Walt?
> Found it  did you?
> View attachment 273165


That's it, I'm poking my eyes out!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2021)

Just wait for a minute. They'll fall out naturally.


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2021)

Where in the wide world of sports did you find that pick! Super creepy looking.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2021)

When you had way to much moonshine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> When you had way to much moonshine.
> 
> View attachment 273201


Oh I can relate
I certainly had kissed a good number of Pigs in my Hay days, LOL...........


----------



## pute (May 20, 2021)

Things seem normal in here......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Thing seem normal in here......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW said, "It is my understanding that the collies were mentally sharper before they bred their skinny brain pans for looks."
> 
> So true. I pick on the pup, but I've been told by other collie owners that the borders stay puppies until they hit around five years old, then they sorta wise up. I kinda believe it, as he was around 2.5 before he quit squatting to pee.  I call him pitbull head. The pretty collies have that long, narrow look. He's more the working type of dog with a shorter muzzle and a really wide head. **** of a dog. He'd eat you for breakfast if'n you messed with either one of his girls (Pullet and Old Hen).



I was actually referring to the standard Collie, as the Border Collies that I've met were pretty sharp.

45F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy, 2 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 70F.

Whoooa, a roving teen gang brazenly terrorizing SE Portland.  Police looking for teens who terrorized Southeast Portland businesses and drivers

A nice drive to Hillsboro yesterday to pick up the aluminum beads from Cascade Scientific and some quality time in the dog park with Miss Layla and friends.


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I was actually referring to the standard Collie, as the Border Collies that I've met were pretty sharp.
> 
> 45F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy, 2 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 70F.
> 
> ...


This precisely why I carry concealed,
am well armed in vehicle and constantly observe. Last thing to go through their mind will be a 230 grain Federal HST hollow point.

PS: I don't miss to much.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

Every Free person has the right to defend themselves 
"He pulls a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morge. That's the Chicago way" - Great scene from the untouchables


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Every Free person has the right to defend themselves
> "He pulls a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morge. That's the Chicago way" - Great scene from the untouchables


Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

Just don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Just don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


Great Movie


----------



## Unca Walt (May 21, 2021)

"Gain of function" is germ warfare. Outlawed worldwide.


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2021)

I saw an interesting demonstration which showed how the average person can close 21 feet and deliver a fatal stab in about 3 seconds.
They set it up and indeed the knife person was all over him before he could draw.

The answer was to drop on to your back while drawing, knife person has to stop and change direction and that's when gun guy won. Another rolled off to the side and did the same.

Very interesting demonstration.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I saw an interesting demonstration which showed how the average person can close 21 feet and deliver a fatal stab in about 3 seconds.
> They set it up and indeed the knife person was all over him before he could draw.
> 
> The answer was to drop on to your back while drawing, knife person has to stop and change direction and that's when gun guy won. Another rolled off to the side andworld  did the same.
> ...


I trained with a world champion knife fighter in a course I had to take
and you are correct , a train opponent in knife fighting can in fact do just what you say. Scary shit how he killed every member of the class.


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2021)

a 3 inch pocket knife can do more deathly damage to your innards than any Bowie looking knife/sword within' 2 seconds .. stick it and twist and shout


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

This guy is one of the best.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2021)

I'll bet you guys are lots of fun at parties.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This guy is one of the best.ell



It will Kell, and cut


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

That is why police are instructed to shoot "Center Mass".   No time to think about shooting in the leg before you die.  

Done inside now I will spend the rest of the day planting seeds in the veggie garden.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

pute said:


> That is why police are instructed to shoot "Center Mass".   No time to think about shooting in the leg before you die.
> 
> Done inside now I will spend the rest of the day planting seeds in the veggie garden.


I agree with this, I took a gun course yrs ago and was the same as cops use to qualify .It taught shoot to STOP not to ,, maim wound or cripple.
A wounded animal is most times the worst to control.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> This precisely why I carry concealed, am well armed in vehicle and constantly observe. Last thing to go through their mind will be a 230 grain Federal HST hollow point. PS: I don't miss to much. Bubba



The real definition of gun control.



Bubba said:


> I saw an interesting demonstration which showed how the average person can close 21 feet and deliver a fatal stab in about 3 seconds. They set it up and indeed the knife person was all over him before he could draw.  The answer was to drop on to your back while drawing, knife person has to stop and change direction and that's when gun guy won. Another rolled off to the side and did the same.  Very interesting demonstration.  Bubba



And I was the guy demonstrating the slashing and stabbing.  I taught foil and saber  at a martial arts school that also trained police officers, in exchange for my own tutoring in Karate and I regularly demonstrated how fast I could close 20' with lunges or a fletch attack.  I would also hand one of them my foil and without fail stick them with my tanto, without ever getting stuck myself.  A sucker offer, because as soon as I was inside their blade, they couldn't pull it back far enough to stick me.  I didn't make the same offer with a saber or a katana.

49F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 72F.

I ran a batch of carrots in my aluminum bead sous vide for first trial, worked on an article and spent some quality time in the dog park with Miss Layla.  The carrots turned out slightly more el dente than I planned, progress was made on the article, and lots of players for der pup.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a couple friends this morning.  I finally connected with my Summit Racing account to check status on my remote cooler for the test sled and it shipped the 18th, so should show up any day.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

I learned sabre.  

One weakness I had was forgetting to protect the top of my head.  OW.  Even a wooden sabre hurts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I learned sabre.
> 
> One weakness I had was forgetting to protect the top of my head.  OW.  Even a wooden sabre hurts.


Was your attacking opponent on horseback above you, they always use longer swords most times .

*Sun Tzu The Art Of War*
subjected reading


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

I have some lovely Lemon Kush I was gifted , already grown .
Smooth ........................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I learned sabre. One weakness I had was forgetting to protect the top of my head.  OW.  Even a wooden sabre hurts.



Probably especially a wooden saber.  Competition saber is a light fast sport using a thin light metal blade and the really good fencers don't typically cut head hard, it is the mean or clumsy ones that use the saber like a club.  Same with Kendo using a bamboo shinai.  

The trick to dealing with such a heavy handed blow, is to tilt your head backwards and catch the blow on the mask grill, rather than the top of your head bone.  It also serves the jerks right, because if a kendo blow is heavy enough when it hits the mask grill, it will shatter the bamboo shinai.

The trick we used with saber, was the rest of us would gang up on the heavy handed offender and bruise the s*** out of him every bout, so that he got the message and lightened up.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2021)

"A sucker offer, because as soon as I was inside their blade, they couldn't pull it back far enough to stick me."
You'd think one of the smarter ones would have used the pommel for an eyeball poker.
I always prefer a blade. No safety, no worries about collateral damage, and they don't run out of ammo or suffer a misfire. Beer, buds, and hugs are friendlier, though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was your attacking opponent on horseback above you, they always use longer swords most times .



The saber/sabre is specially curved for optimum slicing action when swung in an arc from horseback.  Perfect for amputating body parts, like heads and limbs on the fly.

Long swords are hacking weapons used against short swords, but they soon become two handed swords and lose their advantage up close.  Up close I would prefer a boarding cutlass.   Given room move I would choose the Japanese katana.  They were rated by how many bodies they could slice through in a single blow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> "A sucker offer, because as soon as I was inside their blade, they couldn't pull it back far enough to stick me."  You'd think one of the smarter ones would have used the pommel for an eyeball poker.  I always prefer a blade. No safety, no worries about collateral damage, and they don't run out of ammo or suffer a misfire. Beer, buds, and hugs are friendlier, though.



And some tried, but the secret is to deflect their blade to the inside and catch their wrist as you step in poking or slashing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The saber/sabre is specially curved for optimum slicing action when swung in an arc from horseback.  Perfect for amputating body parts, like heads and limbs on the fly.
> 
> Long swords are hacking weapons used against short swords, but they soon become two handed swords and lose their advantage up close.  Up close I would prefer a boarding cutlass.   Given room move I would choose the Japanese katana.  They were rated by how many bodies they could slice through in a single blow.


I have 2 cheaper ones, wish I had an old school one by a real sword master


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

Morning. I'm a lover not a fighter.  Plus, aren't we a bit old to be slashing each other. Just saying....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

I can pull a gun pretty fast so my old ass will just STICK to pulling a trigger. The only way you will pull a knife faster then i can pull my 9mm is already have it in your hand.


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I agree with this, I took a gun course yrs ago and was the same as cops use to qualify .It taught shoot to STOP not to ,, maim wound or cripple.
> A wounded animal is most times the worst to control.


Plus, you are MORE likely to hit the target aiming center of mass, and LESS likely to hit someone other than target.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I can pull a gun pretty fast so my old ass will just STICK to pulling a trigger. The only way you will pull a knife faster then i can pull my 9mm is already have it in your hand.


Whoever and when ever you see my gun it is ONLY before I shoot. Don't pull one to win arguments or threaten, it only comes out right before it goes off.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

There is a saying in any fight
Action will always beat a reaction , unless fighting an untrained idiot.
Then afterwards say "it 's not that I am uncaring or unfeeling
I care , I just don't feel bad."


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I trained with a world champion knife fighter in a course I had to take
> and you are correct , a train opponent in knife fighting can in fact do just what you say. Scary shit how he killed every member of the class.


The demonstration I saw was an untrained knife wielding participant. Point is, situational awareness. Avoid being surprised.
I carry 4 different knives. A large Cold steel karambit, a very small Kabar karambit that fits in belt. Large enough handle, very short stout and razor sharp. Goes through leather coats and more like butter.

The other two are automatics, (switch blades) a Gerber Covert and a pair (I guess that makes 5) of Benchmade Adamas.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Thumb in the eye and pop will pretty much stop an attacker 
Unless they are skill in not feeling pain.


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

Favorite fighting knife? Not a good concealable, but I love your basic Kabar Marine Corp fighting knife. They also make the mini karambit as well.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

I always wonder why more don't use those tactics. Being choked? Cross arms grab two fingers and rip...

I've had a couple PCP clients that 3 shots with tasers didn't stop. I mean the full on big ones with wire leads that stick in you like a harpoon. Well, a little one.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I always wonder why more don't use those tactics. Being choked? Cross arms grab two fingers and rip...
> 
> I've had a couple PCP clients that 3 shots with tasers didn't stop. I mean the full on big ones with wire leads that stick in you like a harpoon. Well, a little one.
> 
> Bubba


PCP be ready for full on maniac fight (Pile on the Monkey so to say.) Not said to be racist .


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

You old fuckers smoke a bowl and settle down. Yall aint cutten nobody.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

They use to call me MAD DOG Miggy


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was your attacking opponent on horseback above you, they always use longer swords most times .
> 
> *Sun Tzu The Art Of War*
> subjected reading


Nah.  Both afoot.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The saber/sabre is specially curved for optimum slicing action when swung in an arc from horseback.  Perfect for amputating body parts, like heads and limbs on the fly.
> 
> Long swords are hacking weapons used against short swords, but they soon become two handed swords and lose their advantage up close.  Up close I would prefer a boarding cutlass.   Given room move I would choose the Japanese katana.  They were rated by how many bodies they could slice through in a single blow.


I've got a whizzer of an antique katana over my fireplace.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I've got a whizzer of an antique katana over my fireplace.
> 
> View attachment 273277


Have you ever seen the sword makers signature under the handle area
Don't take apart unless you know how. But its should be there if a real old one


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

Oh, it has been taken apart. I photographed the wonky characters chiseled into the blade, and now I cannot find the photo to show you.

It is scary-easy to take a katana apart. Just pop out two little pieces of tapered bamboo, hold the sword upright by the handle in your right hand, bump your right forearm with you left fist, and --click-- you've got it. The handle will unclick from the sword and you can remove it.

Somebody said it was from the Koto-Senguko period.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, it has been taken apart. I photographed the wonky characters chiseled into the blade, and now I cannot find the photo to show you.
> 
> It is scary-easy to take a katana apart. Just pop out two little pieces of tapered bamboo, hold the sword upright by the handle in your right hand, bump your right forearm with you left fist, and --click-- you've got it. The handle will unclick from the sword and you can remove it.
> 
> Somebody said it was from the Koto-Senguko period.


Very Cool Indeed
The Sengoku was a century-long period of political upheaval and warlordism in Japan, lasting from the Onin War of 1467–77 through the reunification of the country around 1598. It was a lawless era of civil war, in which the feudal lords of Japan fought one another in endless plays for land and power. Although the political entities that were fighting were actually just domains, the Sengoku is sometimes referred to as Japan's "Warring States" Period.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

I wanna be a cage fighter when I  grow up.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I can pull a gun pretty fast so my old ass will just STICK to pulling a trigger. The only way you will pull a knife faster then i can pull my 9mm is already have it in your hand.


If you shoot like you fock, they'll just die laughing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I can pull a gun pretty fast so my old ass will just STICK to pulling a trigger. The only way you will pull a knife faster then i can pull my 9mm is already have it in your hand.


But we can fly


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If you shoot like you fock, they'll just die laughing.


Its not my fault you forgot to shave your ass. I had to pass my pecker said no.


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> PCP be ready for full on maniac fight (Pile on the Monkey so to say.) Not said to be racist .





WeedHopper said:


> You old fuckers smoke a bowl and settle down. Yall aint cutten nobody.


Ouch! I cut my finger. Where's the Bactine...do they still make that stuff?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

One for Unqa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have 2 cheaper ones, wish I had an old school one by a real sword master



I passed my collection and fencing gear on to my son and grandsons once I had knee replacement.  I had a pristine 1860 sabre, a 1901 All officers sabre, a French clamshell rapier from the 1700's, a perfect Japanese gunto, and an 1816 naval cutlass.   



Unca Walt said:


> I've got a whizzer of an antique katana over my fireplace.



I had a perfect gunto selected for me by my rokodan kendo sensei, but that was all I could afford.  Some of the older katanas were made my folding the layers of steel multiple times and are worth millions.  

For example one was three layers folded 15 times.  3 X y15 is about 14,348,907 laminations of steel and sand iron.  In the guntos, the sand iron was just forged into the cutting edge in a Seigaiha wave pattern.

52F @ 72% RH, overcast, and predicted to reach 57F during the stifling part of the day.

More George Floyd protest marches. TriMet bus driver shot through windshield while behind the wheel with passengers and in critical condition.

Breakfast with friends to celebrate ones birthday, took an down turn when he was called upon to tell the doctors to pull the plug on a close friend on life support as we sat there eating. No living relatives with my friend as executor.

Progress on the vacuum cooking article, but the remote cooler didn't arrive for the test sled, soooo I'm predicting/guessing tomorrow...........


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2021)

Long as we're talking swords.  I offered $10K to a cousin for this one on the air (I wuz on Good Morning Amerka). Comes with the epaulette. He declined.

It was presented to our 9-times grandfather by LaFayette when he returned. Our grampa was in the Honor Guard, and had been a bodyguard for Washington. The handle is ivory.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2021)

It is risky to brake-check an 18-wheeler at 70MPH...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ouch! I cut my finger. Where's the Bactine...do they still make that stuff?
> 
> Bubba


 
i can lend you my mercurochrome or merthiolate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i can lend you my mercurochrome or merthiolate


I have an old 1st aid kit with full boxes of the squeeze applicators'


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  The older I get the faster I remember I was.  Our HS track team won state and I got 5 gold medals!  Was voted the MVP by all the coaches. 

Now if you believe that I will believe that you are all kung fu fighters. Ha ha!!!

Rained most of the night.   I can't remember a spring when so much water has fallen from the sky.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  The older I get the faster I remember I was.  Our HS track team won state and I got 5 gold medals!  Was voted the MVP by all the coaches.
> 
> Now if you believe that I will believe that you are all kung fu fighters. Ha ha!!!
> 
> Rained most of the night.   I can't remember a spring when so much water has fallen from the sky.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2021)

Right Pute. I see a bunch of old fkers with canes talking a lot of shit.


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)

morning misfits, hope you have a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Right Pute. I see a bunch of old fkers with canes talking a lot of shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2021)

When I walk down the street, Chuck Norris moves to the other side.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When I walk down the street, Chuck Norris moves to the other side.



You smell that bad?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2021)

Yeah Hippie he moves because you aint walking,,, your driving your van down the side walk.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ouch! I cut my finger. Where's the Bactine...do they still make that stuff?
> 
> Bubba


 iodine and mercurochrome and merthiolate can all be bought in Mexico ... not US of A  though, thanks to the pharma loving couple that was in the White House mid 1990s ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When I walk down the street, Chuck Norris moves to the other side.


Not Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2021)

Wrong,,,,when i see Hippie i run. He Always wants a reach around.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2021)

When I was a kid, Isodine was the go to for boo boos. The ointment was the best, but they quit making it in the states.

Next time you see Chuck, mention my name and watch him lose bladder control. Only took one good whuppin' to get his mind right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (May 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i can lend you my mercurochrome or merthiolate


That brings back the memories.  As kids, we were always painted with that stuff.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

I remember caster oil, tastes like shit.  I don't remember why my mom gave it to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

pute said:


> I remember caster oil, tastes like shit.  I don't remember why my mom gave it to me.


For everything
Cousins had a cough and you were near them you got it
Runny nose we got it
Case of Montezuma's revenge you got it.............


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2021)

They gots a real mousie problem in Oz.  Seems the politicians got rid of all the feral cats...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

*The Black Death, Coming to a City near You.*
*The second **Plague** is among us.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Or Maybe they are saying is that FiFi smell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Mr Dylan turned 80 today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Another sound not as raspy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Right Pute. I see a bunch of old fkers with canes talking a lot of shit.



Have you ever watched a cane master in action?  Self-Defense Canes | Self Defense Walking Cane | Cane Masters



Hippie420 said:


> When I was a kid, Isodine was the go to for boo boos. The ointment was the best, but they quit making it in the states.





Bubba said:


> That brings back the memories.  As kids, we were always painted with that stuff. Bubba



We got methanolate on everything, including our tonsils.......

52F @ 81% RH, cloudy with rain, and predicted to reach 61F.  Good that we are getting some rain after our record dry April and so far May……………..

More fun with the cooking test sled.  I ran another batch of carrots in the aluminum beads at 82C/180F for 30 minutes and they turned out about like carrots done at the same temperature for 20 minutes in water.  I followed up with a spiced Asian pear for 99 minutes, with was still a little el dente, but the pear wasn’t fully ripe this time so I can’t compare it to the water.  Now that I’ve gotten a feel, I’ll run steak next.

I also ran boiling point experiments on the vacuum pot and can boil water at 60C/140F.

The last experiment was to make Jalapeno syrup by the conventional recipe for comparison and an mah own experimental recipe macerating the Jalapenos in a blender with 190 proof ethanol and sugar, filtering, and then adding water.  Today I plan to remove the alcohol, leaving the goodies in the sugar water syrup.  Lots of difference in color, and the standard recipe tastes good, but I await the pleasure of tasting the trial recipe until after the alcohol is gone.

The test will be two batches of Jalapeno lemonade using the two different syrups.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Have you ever watched a cane master in action?  Self-Defense Canes | Self Defense Walking Cane | Cane Masters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering with them Al beads more than likely in motion while cooking
any chance of Al being in the food when finished? See what I am asking, or is the food just for testing purposes at this point


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

I hollowed my lower end of cane and filled it with Pb


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just wondering with them Al beads more than likely in motion while cooking any chance of Al being in the food when finished? See what I am asking, or is the food just for testing purposes at this point



The food is vacuum sealed in heat resistant bags, so is not in contact with the aluminum.  The beads however are easily scattered and you can't just drop a vacuum sealed bag into aluminum beads, like you can hot water, you have to scoop half them out, put the bags in and then pour the first half back in on top.

Hee, hee, hee, maybe I need to fluidize it when loading........................



ROSTERMAN said:


> I hollowed my lower end of cane and filled it with Pb



I had one with about an 18" blade inside, but it lacked good balance to use as a cane.  

We practiced with the bo and jo in Aikido and the boken in Kendo, but I could never find a local cane master, so never developed my cane art beyond what you can do with a stout stick.    

The only times I've ever been armed with a cane, I needed it to walk after knee replacement and I couldn't wait to get rid of it, because it subconsciously causes me to walk funny and put uneven wear on my hips and shoulders, which start to rebel with pains of their own.  

If I just carry one, with it seldom touching the ground, it feels "dandy", which is not an image I want to portray as a fight avoidance technique.   

It is easier to actually inconspicuously carry a SW640 and ostensibly way easier to be masterful with in our dotage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

Famous quote By Clint
*“Listen, punk. To me you're nothin' but dogshit, you understand? And a lot of things can happen to dogshit. It can be scraped up with a shovel off the ground. It can dry up and blow away in the wind. Or it can be stepped on and squashed. So take my advice and be careful where the dog shits ya!”*


----------



## pute (May 24, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Happy moanday.

Got daumn close to a killer frost last night.   Went out first thing and a light frost was on the grass.  Whew....Mrs Pute spent the afternoon yesterday planting flowers.  I tried to tell her it was a week to early but she was on a mission.  She got real lucky.   

Congrats to Phil Mickelson.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Have you ever watched a cane master in action?  Self-Defense Canes | Self Defense Walking Cane | Cane Masters


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2021)

I've sure gotten old!

I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement, new knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes.

I'm half-blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts.

I have bouts with dementia, have poor circulation, and can hardly feel my hands and feet anymore.

I can't remember if I'm 85 or 92 - and I have lost most of my friends.

 But thank goodness, I still have my driver's license!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

Not sure to laugh or gasp bro.
I mean damn. 
Ive Been shot with a 357. Doc told my Wife they lost me twice on the table. 
Open Heart surgery 8yrs ago, and a stent two yrs ago. 
Torn rotator cuff. 
Bad motorcycle wreck broke my knee in 14 places. Other then that im still good. Feel lucky after reading your problems bro.


----------



## pute (May 24, 2021)

I'm still in my prime....I did 2 push ups this morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2021)

I am so old, I am stiff in every joint but one.


----------



## leafminer (May 24, 2021)

So what do you make of this? It's my best genetics, "Ceremonial #1". They are all F2 hybrids so quite a lot of variation but this one is typical. The leaves don't exactly look indica, do they? The original genetics are lost in time but I have the suspicion that it's the best pheno of the cross, Aurora indica with a Mexican plant, possibly Acapulco Gold. What was that? A sativa? I'm guessing maybe yes, I don't see how I'm getting leaveslike that, otherwise. I have put some of the (18 years old) Aurora x Mexican seed to germinate, to see if I can verify my suspicions. Either way, I love this variety because it almost never gets bud rot and it is fiendishly potent.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

Looks like a hybrid to me. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 24, 2021)

Walt, that reminds me of the time the OH and I went to FL back in '86. We were on the FXST, getting ready to go across a bridge to Siesta (?) Key. Jerry Ford had a place there. There was an old '64 Caddy in front of us. The dude at the toll booth let her go, and then proceeded to hold me up for what seemed like 10 minutes. Pissed me off. I racked the bike and was just about to dismount and get my hippie azz tossed in jail when the dude said, "Mister, that gal that just left is legally blind. She goes to town once a month to get her groceries. Everyone around here knows her and gives her a wide berth. She drives no faster than 5 miles an hour. If I had  let you go, you'd pass her, and she'd kill you when you were stopped at the first stop sign."
I gave her an extra five minutes and thanked the guy.


----------



## leafminer (May 24, 2021)

My maternal grandad told me that when he was a lad, cars were so rare that he had a job as navigator for a blind man who had a car.


----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2021)

pute said:


> I remember caster oil, tastes like shit.  .




I've got about 50+ volunteer Caster plants popping up all over our two acre heaven. .. and the beans can be used in so many nefarious ways. 
Almost lost some chickens that either ate a bean or a leaf and so, I quit eating their eggs for a month

  Also got the ornamental caster trees , not good for much but shade


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 24, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 273343
> 
> So what do you make of this? It's my best genetics, "Ceremonial #1". They are all F2 hybrids so quite a lot of variation but this one is typical. The leaves don't exactly look indica, do they? The original genetics are lost in time but I have the suspicion that it's the best pheno of the cross, Aurora indica with a Mexican plant, possibly Acapulco Gold. What was that? A sativa? I'm guessing maybe yes, I don't see how I'm getting leaveslike that, otherwise. I have put some of the (18 years old) Aurora x Mexican seed to germinate, to see if I can verify my suspicions. Either way, I love this variety because it almost never gets bud rot and it is fiendishly potent.


Did she reveg early on? Now going back into reg cycle


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 273340



We also sell bottled mineral water.........



Unca Walt said:


> I've sure gotten old! I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement, new knees, fought prostate cancer and diabetes. I'm half-blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts. I have bouts with dementia, have poor circulation, and can hardly feel my hands and feet anymore. I can't remember if I'm 85 or 92 - and I have lost most of my friends. But thank goodness, I still have my driver's license!!



The important part.



WeedHopper said:


> Not sure to laugh or gasp bro. I mean damn. Ive Been shot with a 357. Doc told my Wife they lost me twice on the table. Open Heart surgery 8yrs ago, and a stent two yrs ago. Torn rotator cuff. Bad motorcycle wreck broke my knee in 14 places. Other then that im still good. Feel lucky after reading your problems bro.



Ya'll win!  How can I possibly compete with all that and still survive........................

53F @ 95% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 65F.

A class action lawsuit by Portland’s homeless for losing private property when they clean up illegal camps.  Mostly heirlooms worth millions…………….

The comparison of the two Jalapeno lemonades is interesting in that the water extraction actually has more flavonoids and the ethanol extraction has more capsicum.  Next I will try extracting with ethanol and then adding the water before steeping and filtering it, so as to grab more of the water soluble flavonoids.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My heat exchanger arrived and I got it mounted and running.  I need to pick up some fittings to finish plumbing it, but the fan runs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We also sell bottled mineral water.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2021)

GW said:

Ya'll win!  How can I possibly compete with all that and still survive........................

Buy me a beer and I'll show ya where the horse bit me!


----------



## Bubba (May 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The food is vacuum sealed in heat resistant bags, so is not in contact with the aluminum.  The beads however are easily scattered and you can't just drop a vacuum sealed bag into aluminum beads, like you can hot water, you have to scoop half them out, put the bags in and then pour the first half back in on top.
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, maybe I need to fluidize it when loading........................
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the scene from Raiders of the Lost arc....when the guy comes out beautifully swinging a sword around, our hero draws his gun and shoots him.  I read later that wasn't scripted, they were fooling around and kept the scene.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

^^^^^yup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

Question EVERYTHING


----------



## TheVoice (May 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I hollowed my lower end of cane and filled it with Pb





the best self defense weapon is the one that’s always most common to the mind and eye.I’m going cane shopping


----------



## TheVoice (May 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 273335


----------



## TheVoice (May 25, 2021)

patwi said:


> I've got about 50+ volunteer Caster plants popping up all over our two acre heaven. .. and the beans can be used in so many nefarious ways.
> Almost lost some chickens that either ate a bean or a leaf and so, I quit eating their eggs for a month
> 
> Also got the ornamental caster trees , not good for much but shade





 That just seems like a bunch of really bad choices... what’s he’s making his smoothies out of... LSD?


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Welcome Voice.  I can tell you feel right at home. Glad to have you.


----------



## TheVoice (May 25, 2021)

Thx... but after some of the places I’ve been, there are very few left that would make me feel uncomfortable  and unfortunately that’s not an exaggeration.. but glad to be here among friends.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Saw it right off....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome aboard TheVoice

are you the Voice of one crying in the wilderness or the Voice of reason?



.


----------



## TheVoice (May 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Welcome aboard TheVoice
> 
> are you the Voice of one crying in the wilderness or the Voice of reason?
> 
> ...


----------



## Patwi (May 25, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> That just seems like a bunch of really bad choices... what’s he’s making his smoothies out of... LSD?



only one bad one voice, having chickens .. what's wrong with lsd ?  and smoothies too ..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2021)

hey Mods , I cannot see the reply from the Voice.....what’s up?


----------



## TheVoice (May 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> only one bad one voice, having chickens .. what's wrong with lsd ?  and smoothies too ..


Fair enough...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Buy me a beer and I'll show ya where the horse bit me!



Beers on!  One of ours bit me more than once somewhere I can show in public.



Bubba said:


> Reminds me of the scene from Raiders of the Lost arc....when the guy comes out beautifully swinging a sword around, our hero draws his gun and shoots him.  I read later that wasn't scripted, they were fooling around and kept the scene. Bubba



Yeah, the water cooled Browning was pretty much the end of banzai charges.  Armored knights on horseback faded into history when bullets started flying as well.  

Guns cut right through most the youth and brawn advantages, though the legal repercussions of blowing a hole in someone, versus giving them the sound thrashing with a big stick that their pappy (mother) should have, can get expensive.  

I once blew the rear tire off the vehicle that tried to run me over and it was me that ended up in court, because they had only my (disputed) word that he tried to run me down and my smoking gun and admission supporting his claim I blew away his wheel. 

50F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 73F.

Ho hum, another riot at City Hall with broken stuff and arrests. 

Progress on my Jalapeno syrup for Jalapeno Lemonade.  I macerated three medium seeded Jalapenos in one cup of 190 proof, one cup of distilled water, and one cup of granulated sugar in a Vitamix at high speed for a minute and then let set for an hour before straining through a cloth and distilling off the alcohol in a EtOH Pro.

The terpenoid/flavonoids are polar and water soluble, so the water does a better job of picking them up than the alcohol, but the alcohol does a better job on the less water soluble C18H27NO3 capsicum.

I used the rest of my standard recipe Jalapeno syrup as a standard to measure against and this time they are damn close.  Both tasty, with slightly different flavors and the alcohol/water extraction having more heat.

I again produced about 200 mL of around 130 proof strongly flavored Jalapeno vodka as a biproduct, which can be sipped separately or added to the finished lemonade for even more Jalapeno flavor, with an alcohol kick.


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

Morning Misfits.

@ Big... it's there , look again.

Nice cool cloudy day.  Great day for a walk.


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Beers on!  One of ours bit me more than once somewhere I can show in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm I didn't realize terps are water soluble, or non polar. That explains a few things from the old oil making daze.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Hmmm I didn't realize terps are water soluble, or non polar. That explains a few things from the old oil making daze.
> 
> Bubba


There are terpenes and terpenoids, with the terpenoids being more polar.  The glucoside plant sugars are C-15 terpenoid/flavonoids, which are more polar and water soluble.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2021)

if the Voice replied to me in this post , I cannot see what he said

all I can see is that he quoted me and that is all

it happened in another thread too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.
> 
> @ Big... it's there , look again.
> 
> Nice cool cloudy day.  Great day for a walk.



cant see his reply , I can only see that he quoted me

what was the reply?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

You sure you didn't push the ignore button by mistake? Or maybe he did by mistake.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Well shit. He just quoted you but didnt answer it. Another words there is nothing to read.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Okay he did it again on the Butt Of The Day thread. He quoted you but wrote nothing under the quote.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Welcome aboard TheVoice
> 
> are you the Voice of one crying in the wilderness or the Voice of reason?
> 
> ...


@TheVoice -- Warning:  Watch out for BigSur.  He accidentally ate some kryptonite, and is now battery powered.  I've _seen_ the neck bolts!


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2021)

OH J+BOT!!

The above was supposed to be "OH BOY!!"

I had a great apostrophe... my fermented brain (fervid?) got gobsmacked with a new  idea.  I tooken that little glass single-shot thingy @Big gifted me in order to just have a quick schmoozation without having to wait while the volcano warmed up...

...and when I took the first inhale with the same "vigor" I use with the big volcano bag...

EEEEK!!  EEEEEEEKK!! <-- y'all have been there, this I know. 

Anyway, while about to turn inside out with the need for breathable air, my semi-brilliant mind got the idea to save the giant hit!

So I grabbed my handy volcano bag, and whooshed.  I got seven more hits from the bag before it was gone.  I am as high as the Entire State Building. 🛋

Bottom Line:  If I do not mind ass-phixiating mesef, I have discovered (a first?) a way to make a single-shot (3-5 hits) worth of flower last for 21 to 35 hits.

YIKES!

The concept:  "The hybrid single-shot volcano repeater!      '  

I am bubulcitate.  
Where do we patent this


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did she reveg early on? Now going back into reg cycle


No, this strain is early into flower. Not an auto, of course, but typically, about 4 weeks in, I can tell. I think it probably is Aurora x Acapulco Gold. I am test growing some more seeds (17 years old!) so I'll soon be able to tell. It has a very distinctive leaf style. What I believe happened was, 17 years ago I crossed it, grew a load of plants, and selected the best pheno which I have grown ever since. I'll soon know.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if the Voice replied to me in this post , I cannot see what he said
> 
> all I can see is that he quoted me and that is all
> 
> it happened in another thread too




It usually will happen when a poster switched to an anal mode of conversation and then deletes comments but leaves quoted post and then walks away for another wotever


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if the Voice replied to me in this post , I cannot see what he said
> 
> all I can see is that he quoted me and that is all
> 
> it happened in another thread too


Go back to his post and click on "click to expand". His comment shows up after yours.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Me thinks Shenanigan's a foot


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2021)

You think the moon is made of green cheese, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You think the moon is made of green cheese, too.


Nope Blue Cheese silly


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

We had another mass shooting in California today. There has been an order by our president to have all flags flown at half mast. I think we should leave them there because when this defund the police movement really sets in there will be no opportunity to raise them.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2021)

If they'd just making shooting and killing people illegal, all this shit would stop.


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

I just shot my wife .... Oops I meant to say my X Wife.....Ahhhh....


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2021)

yep, I shot mine too

Wait until the food supply stops ..


----------



## leafminer (May 27, 2021)

I don't want to get political or anything, but I will say this: The s--- that happens is directly proportional to the weapons possessed by the public. I offer three examples behind my logic:
1. In England, yes there is gun crime, but mainly, it's knife crime. And it's pretty serious. Lots of people get killed or seriously hurt every year. In England, guns are very very expensive and used only by serious criminals. It's automatic prison if found with one. It's been necessary to pass drastic laws against possessing a bladed article.
2, In the USA, where I have lived, I was alarmed by the easy availability of firearms. I visited a large pawn shop in Laredo wondering if they might have a shotgun suitable for shooting clay pigeon. No, the guy said. This is what you need... he offered me a Chinese SKS semi-automatic carbine, for $150 "Hardly used, and I'll throw in a free mag of ammo." That's a serious assault rifle. He could have had no idea if I was going to buy it and go out and slaughter people.
3. Dubai. Or, various Arab countries in general. I was offered all sorts. Anything from Brown Bess muskets and Martini-Henrys through Lee Enfield 303's to grenades and assault weapons. But bombs are their thing. After a while you unconsciously check for emergency exits and become hyper aware of packages.
Maybe I should rate the 33 countries I've lived in for personal safety! But that would be too difficult. How would I rate the Gambia? For 8 months things were fine. I left, and two weeks later there was a coup and 7 of my friends were murdered. Impossible... I seem to be very high this evening. I don't normally write s'¿¿' like this.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2021)

Fking stoner. Try Texas,we have most the guns.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

Awright, lighten up stoners...

Back to my discovery. 

Of course, since I was as high as Marcel Marceau on crack, I neglected to mention how alla youse now have a way to stretch your weed by nearly a factor of ten.

Of course, most (none?) of youse have that problem, but you prolly know of those who do.

So here is the procedure refined:

Take a _normal_ toke from a one-shot or one of those little brass things with the cover lid. Let the pipe go out.  No wasta da smoke.

Hold it for however long you usually do -- no fancy skip breathing -- and when you feel like it, exhale.  BUT!!  _Exhale into a volcano bag_ (or its analog/equivalent = turkey browning bag).

When you get around to it (no hurry, Bogart) take your next toke _from the bag_.  Exhale back _into the bag_.

You will find that single toke, which would have been a distant memory gone with the wind, will last you for an average of seven tokes.

Tell those who are limited in supply.  They will forever thank you.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

I shoulda met you guys forty years ago.  Jeez.  All those years (*sob*) -- sometimes YEARS between tokes -- I coulda changed the entire industry.  Turkey bag manufacturing companies would have been a great investment.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Me thinks Shenanigan's a foot


Yep.  He is going where the hand of man has never set foot.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If they'd just making shooting and killing people illegal, all this shit would stop.



The best solution yet!

54F @ 60% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 62F.

No mass shootings or riots here yesterday, and some quality time at Fernhill dog park with Miss Layla while the housekeepers cleaned the lair, with lots of players.

Today I plan to run down the plumbing fittings that I need to finish the test sled condenser and bring it on line.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, lighten up stoners...
> 
> Back to my discovery.
> 
> ...


You'll pass out from lack of oxygen , or in my case brain damage
I inhale pure helium from balloons a few times in a row without coming up for real air, I went down like a rock.


----------



## Bubba (May 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OH J+BOT!!
> 
> The above was supposed to be "OH BOY!!"
> 
> ...


Shut the pipe down, shut the pipe down, ("put the candlestick back")

Hate wasting those over puffs...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2021)

Morning, guys.

Walt, did you know that you can save exactly half of your toilet paper expenditures if you use both sides?


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You'll pass out from lack of oxygen , or in my case brain damage
> I inhale pure helium from balloons a few times in a row without coming up for real air, I went down like a rock.


Roosty -- No, wait!  You din' understand.  There is no hurry.  Take a hit with your little glass tube, let it out (into the fargin bag).

The bag now holds the smoke that would have been gone away into the forest. Away to the little birdies in the sky. Gone forever without ever being used. 

Your little glass tube thingy is out, but with some weed left in it. yay!

You can wait ten fargin minutes, and then take a second hit.  BUT YOU TAKE THAT HIT FROM THE BAG.

O freebie-from-nowhere-hits-without-worrying-about-Bogarting!!

I really do not think you get much in the way of oxygen while you inhale a joint.  So that is the reason you don't lock yourself in a box while toking.

But the procedure just means that instead of toking only from the glass tube thingy, you are only toking the first hit from it.  The next half-dozen or so come from the bag.

S---L---O---W---L---Y

I could be wrong, but it would be for the very first time.

OK, I just did it again.  It gives a loverly wallop. Right now I am deciding whether to combine Alphabet Soup with a laxative. 

I could call it "Letter Rip".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, guys.
> 
> Walt, did you know that you can save exactly half of your toilet paper expenditures if you use both sides?


Then Dry it out and use it for rolling some shitty blunts too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Roosty -- No, wait!  You din' understand.  There is no hurry.  Take a hit with your little glass tube, let it out (into the fargin bag).
> 
> The bag now holds the smoke that would have been gone away into the forest. Away to the little birdies in the sky. Gone forever without ever being used.
> 
> ...


I was busting them, you still have enough Oxygen in your exhaled breath to rebreath it, Look when we do CPR to an unconscious person.
No Worries you Dope Fiend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Da Hopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Pute I just cut the rear lawn , you would be proud
I only screwed up once LOL

I cut half the lawn without lowering the blades


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Bought a pipe , has carb hole on side of bowl.

Been a while since I smoked out of one, WOW Big Hits for sure
2to 3 hits will do it. lasts 2 hrs and repeat.
I alt between this and the solo vape at night. So far so good.


----------



## Bubba (May 27, 2021)

Have some GRAV pieces like that...same carb hole on left.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren, a great day is instore for all. Get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2021)

50F @ 83% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.

No new riots or mass shootings.

After running out of local options, I finally was able to order a couple 6-AN fittings on line to hook up the new heat exchanger. Not what I was looking for, but ones that will work.  Probably adds another week to the project, but it is still in motion.

I had a luncheon date with a friend that fell through.  He got lucky the night before and arose late for a late brunch, so was no longer hungry or in the mood.  Glad for him, but sad for me, because I was looking forward to it.

Repairs on one of the rentals today.  Got a leaking gutter and a broken window.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2021)

43 and rain here. Might get up to 53. Might not. More like November than May. Damn global warming!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2021)

ROSTY:  What is a "carb hole"?
@ROSTERMAN 



ROSTERMAN said:


> Bought a pipe , has carb hole on side of bowl.
> 
> Been a while since I smoked out of one, WOW Big Hits for sure
> 2to 3 hits will do it. lasts 2 hrs and repeat.
> I alt between this and the solo vape at night. So far so good.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys if you havent voted please go vote on the Bud Of The Month thread. Thanks.

(6) MAY'S BUD OF THE MONTH - Be there or be square, ya hosers | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute I just cut the rear lawn , you would be proud
> I only screwed up once LOL
> 
> I cut half the lawn without lowering the blades


OK Putes it got better
I re checked the oil on my truck and it was 1/2 qt low still no biggie.
I added oil to top it up on stick and the dam oil fill cap fell down under the motor and onto the frame where I can not get to. LOL
Thankfully I always have a spare . Which I am now using .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ROSTY:  What is a "carb hole"?
> @ROSTERMAN


Unqa a Carburetor hole is just a hole in side of pipe or bong
it allows the using to clear all the smoke from pipe after taking a hit
Makes it a super hit sometimes (cough your brains out)
So imagine smoking through a pipe that has an inner chamber where smoke can hang out while puffing on the pipe, then what happens when you open hole and allow full air flow to clear it all into the smokers lungs. Like taking a whole shot.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

You need that hole to clear the pipe. Other wise it taste like shit.


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You need that hole to clear the pipe. Other wise it taste like shit.


The truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You need that hole to clear the pipe. Other wise it taste like shit.


Did not know that having not use a glass pipe such as these before
I have used bongs with carb hole to clear the stems (little pipe works the same way for me too.)
Just use ISO alcohol to clean inside ? And diff seems like ten does one clean a clean bowl makes a better weed flavor. How often do you guys clean them?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

Not enough. My Wife gets on my ass all the time. She says how the hell to you smoke outta that dirty pipe?
I say,,,,very slowly.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2021)

50F @ 77% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 81F.

Oregon capital legislative aids just unionized.........................  First in the nation.  Folks typically unionize when the no longer feel they can get a fair deal without someone protecting them from the company they work for.

I cleaned gutters at one of the rentals and obtained the glass to replace a broken pane, but haven't installed it yet.  A quick project for this morning.

Warming up the aluminum bead bath for some top sirloin steaks today.  I decided against the rib eye due to the amount of fat requiring trimming.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Putes it got better
> I re checked the oil on my truck and it was 1/2 qt low still no biggie.
> I added oil to top it up on stick and the dam oil fill cap fell down under the motor and onto the frame where I can not get to. LOL
> Thankfully I always have a spare . Which I am now using .


OK just a Heads Up
I am doing my rear drum brakes in approx 2 weeks 
Stay tuned for any funny F Ups.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You need that hole to clear the pipe. Other wise it taste like shit.


I've heard that comparison many times in my life. Just what does shit taste like? Does it matter what the person ate the day before?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've heard that comparison many times in my life. Just what does shit taste like? Does it matter what the person ate the day before?


You know, just think back to all the toothbrushes you added some flavor too.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You know, just think back to all the toothbrushes you added some flavor too.


My 'roids don't have taste buds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My 'roids don't have taste buds.


I have heard of why you need so many toothbrushes Bro LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2021)

That's just a vicious lie started by people that know me.


----------



## yooper420 (May 30, 2021)

Well, well, well misfits, anyway, good morning ya'll.
I know Hippie personally and he would never lie, but keep an eye on your toothbrush.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2021)

56F @ 70% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 83F.

Some shootings, but no riots.

We shared brunch with family in our first gathering since the pandemic.  Good folks, good pups, good food, and good hugs, which I've missed.

I ran the sirloins in the aluminum beads at 56C/133F for 68 minutes, based on my experience cooking the carrots and spiced Asian Pears, and it was too long.  I'll pick up some more meat today and try it again at 45 minutes.

Breakfast out with Gray fox and a friend this morning and I will endeavor to fit in replacing the window pane at a rental.  Got the glass, putty, and glazier points, just need to do the time..........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

RIP BJ Thomas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That's just a vicious lie started by people that know me.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 30, 2021)

Lookin' fer sumpin' else, and stumbled on this blurry pic of my Beautiful Scottish Witch:






I have never met a more beautiful woman.

PS:  She can fly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookin' fer sumpin' else, and stumbled on this blurry pic of my Beautiful Scottish Witch:
> 
> View attachment 273551
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 31, 2021)

57F @ 67% RH, guagus, and predicted to reach 87F.

Semper Fi and thank you my fallen brothers and sisters, as well as those who came home bent and broken. Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!1

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a friend and I replaced the broken window pane at the rental.

I picked up another sirloin and Jalapenos on the way home and processed them both. I cooked the steak sous vide in aluminum beads and seared in on a panini press, for a perfect medium rare. I tried just chopping the Jalapeno and shaking in in the lemonade as was suggested by my chef friend, but got nowhere near the same flavor as previous methods.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2021)

My great uncle who is also my namesake , fought , died , and is buried in Tunisia Africa fighting for our freedom.


----------



## pute (May 31, 2021)

Morning Misfits.    Enjoy the holiday.   Nice to be free,  don't forget to thank those who provide it for you.


----------



## Shiloh (May 31, 2021)

I think  am resistant to calling myself a misfit. Of course I carry my past, but I am always in the moment.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

We are all Misfits here. Once you post here its to late. Your now a Misfit Toy.


----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2021)

My old man (left) in Egypt during the campaign against Rommel's Afrika Corp. I colourised it for fun.

He never spoke about the war. A while ago I decided to do something about that, so I researched his unit actions and wrote a novel, half set in 1959 and half in WW2. It's my fifth novel. Here is a little extract from the WW2 part:

The shelling continued for the rest of the night. Heavy stuff was still coming in when the eastern horizon showed a thin orange line. Gradually, the darkness lifted; the great red sun lifted itself into the sky, and the temperature began to rise.

The shelling eased off. I peered over the lip of the parapet. The enemy had got very close. Bodies lay not more than a cricket pitch away.  A Panzer Mark III, with no turret, burned, its ammunition cooking off into the air, and several armoured cars, one almost completely destroyed, lay abandoned.

The shelling stopped. The continual explosions had made me deaf. John was saying something—I saw his lips moving—but I couldn’t make out the words above a shrill whistling that filled my head. I shouted, “What?” and moved closer.

John practically shouted in my ear, “They’ve lifted the barrage!”

I could see that. Anyone could. I wasn’t about to stand up to see if there were any latecomers, perhaps one with my name written on it; no, sir! But the sergeant was standing up, looking through a pair of binoculars.

He took the binoculars away from his eyes and shouted, “Look sharp! Enemy armour!”

I turned to the front, and sure enough, something was coming, judging by the clouds of dust. Diesel engines growled. Only the Germans used diesels.

The sergeant looked right and left. Evidently he wasn’t happy with what he saw. “Stand to, you lot!”

“That’s us I s’pose.” John repacked some small stones around the mortar’s baseplate. “Here we go, Buddy!”

Our field guns began coughing, followed immediately by the sound of twenty-five-pounders going over. Thank God they hadn’t been knocked out by the German barrage.

The crumping sound of explosions not too far in front of our position made me take a quick peek. Clouds of dust obscured the view, but then dark shapes appeared.

I saw bright flashes and ducked just in time as a hail of machine gun bullets tore through the air above my head. It wasn’t just machine guns, either; 20mm cannon fire meant those big armoured cars were in the spearhead. Tank shells began blasting the ground around our position.

I heard the sarge yelling: “Infantry following the tanks!”

“Buddy, what’s the range?” John asked.

I thought about what I’d seen moments ago and deducted fifty yards. “Maybe four hundred yards.”

“Right. Let’s have a go, then!”

I loaded, John fired. Despite the machine gun and cannon fire sweeping the parapet, sending chips flying, John peeked over the top to adjust his aim. Our bombs would give the advancing infantry a fright.

“Come on, Buddy! Keep it up!” John shouted. Residue stained his face, he’d caught some of the side-blast from the tube.

“I’m almost out!” It was true; all I had left were smoke bombs and illumination rounds.

“Use the rifle. I’ll be back.” And before I could utter a word, John leapt from the hole, made it across the couple of yards to the trench, and set off for more ammunition.

I grabbed the Lee-Enfield and put it to my shoulder, peering into the fog. There—dark shapes advancing. I pulled the trigger, and the rifle butt thumped me in the shoulder. The bolt was awkward to work but I chambered another round and fired again. And again.

John made it back. We began loading and firing, but the range was down to one hundred yards, and the situation looked grim.

The fire from either side of us began to lessen. Our Bren teams and rifle squads were being slaughtered, and I hadn’t heard anything from our twenty-five-pounders in a while. Where was our armour? They’d be too late, as usual. I just knew it. We’d be overrun. And once through our line, they’d roll us up.

John peeked over the parapet to estimate the range. With a sound as if chopping wood, his face exploded into gore. He fell back into the hole. One moment there, the next, gone.

I put my hand up to my cheek and felt a sticky mess. Oh God. I froze. Couldn’t move.

 The growling sound of a German engine sounded loudly, in front.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

The MISFITS are here........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

But in reality were are


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> My great uncle who is also my namesake , fought , died , and is buried in Tunisia Africa fighting for our freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Uncle fought in Africa.  Against General Rommel.  I don't remember him EVER talking about it. Not once.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (May 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My Uncle fought in Africa.  Against General Rommel.  I don't remember him EVER talking about it. Not once.
> 
> Bubba


Yeah, so did my Dad. He talked about bombing Ploesti, but not Rommel. Wonder what that means.

I have thought Rommel was not that big a threat after European theatre, but I really don't know.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Don't you mean the Naval Infantry?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> My great uncle who is also my namesake , fought , died , and is buried in Tunisia Africa fighting for our freedom.



I visited the huge WW-II graveyard and memorial in Tunis, Tunisia when I was working over there and a lot of brothers and sisters died in those battles.

Dad survived 36 missions over Germany, but didn't talk about it, nor did his brothers.  I didn't full appreciate what he went through until I obtained the 306th records for the bombing runs he made and saw the details of how many B-17's left, how many returned, lives lost, and what kind of condition the returning planes were in.  He ended up with a Distinguished Flying Cross with four Bronze Oak Leaf Clusters, which he packed away and never spoke of them either.



Hippie420 said:


> Don't you mean the Naval Infantry?



We like to think of ourselves as the militaries wet nurses my brother.  You notice who guards all the important stuff and has the prettiest uniforms, that the chicks really dig!  Semper Fi!

66F @ 58% RH, gaugus and predicted to reach *95F.*  Wowza! That is blistering for around here, especially this time of year!

Much progress on my latest article and I whomped up two different spiced Asian pears sous vide in aluminum beads for desert last night. One using a variation of my standard recipe, and one using Amaretto syrup and white wine. Both turned out delicious!

I plan to adjust my individual sprinkler heads this morning to limit how much lands on sidewalks and the street. I meant to do it yesterday morning, but got busy writing and editing.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  So, I got all veggies and flowers I'm the dirt....yes!!!  But, we had a cold front move through and yesterday's high was only 57f.  I noticed last night at dusk the humidity was dropping and the skies were clearing.....perfect conditions for a late frost.  Weather man said the temps would stay in the upper 40's so I didn't think much about it.

Went to bed last night and the temp was still 52 so I went to sleep.  Woke up with a funny feeling  at 2:30 and checked the temp.....SHIT.....39!!!  With the right conditions I have seen frost at 38....

Spent the next half hour covering everything with cheese cloth.  Froze my ass off. Went back to bed  wide awake now.....took 2hrs to get back to sleep.  I wasn't about to loose all the plants and work to a late frost....

Woke up this morning and the frost never developed.  So just disregard everything I just posted......


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 1, 2021)

Just letting folks know that Burnie passed away.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2021)

_I have thought Rommel was not that big a threat after European theatre, but I really don't know._
If Rommel hadn't been stopped, he would have rolled over the British lines, gone on to Cairo, and taken the Suez Canal. And then the Allied war effort would have ground to a halt because the oil supplies would have stopped. Monty stopped him at Alamein, it was our final chance. Then American forces arrived in his rear, made short work of the Italians, and the Desert Korps was finished, rolled up to E and W. North was the sea, and south, the desert. The photo shows British colonial troops from India, in Cairo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't you mean the Naval Infantry?


Yes the ones that do the actual fighting and not sending all that dang Fodder on the beach


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks like New Members are joining everyday
WooHoo


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

Time to crash


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2021)

68F @ 68% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 91F.

Gov Brown just signed a bill outlawing guns in the state capitol and requiring that they be locked up safely at home.

We had a landscaper de-weed and trim the front ornamental gardens.

I published three articles yesterday and we shared dinner out at Pastini's with a friend.  

GrayWolfsLair

18.1 Sous Vide cooking with aluminum beads

18.3  Produce concentrates extracting and boiling at low temperatures under vacuum


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2021)

Morning gents. 65F, 61RH, and rain in the near future. No chances of sand storm or hurricanes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 2, 2021)

Lieutenant General Ed Walter Snedeker commanded the 7th Marines at Okinawa.  

(*snork*)

I was trying to get leave (wasn't going to happen) but when I "happened" to mention that the reason was to go to his 45th birthday celebration, somehow my commanding ossifer (a major) got me outa there in a half hour.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a question for you experts. A long time ago I bought some AK48. Can't recall which seedbank. I was not very impressed. So I began 'improvements'. I crossed it with (Black Domina x Oaxaca sativa). It is way better than AK48. The plants are not so tiny, the potency is way higher, 9 out of 10 (or maybe 19/20) are female auto.
But I have a problem. I only have 30 seeds left. Is there any way of somehow making a male? Even if, wouldn't that likely encourage hermie tendencies? What to do?


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2021)

Interesting, never thought about that.  I would think it would herm bad.  But I'm guessing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

There is a member here who does that. I can't remember who.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 2, 2021)

family from a different mother sent me some Supa Freak seeds .. i love my family


----------



## Bubba (Jun 2, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I have a question for you experts. A long time ago I bought some AK48. Can't recall which seedbank. I was not very impressed. So I began 'improvements'. I crossed it with (Black Domina x Oaxaca sativa). It is way better than AK48. The plants are not so tiny, the potency is way higher, 9 out of 10 (or maybe 19/20) are female auto.
> But I have a problem. I only have 30 seeds left. Is there any way of somehow making a male? Even if, wouldn't that likely encourage hermie tendencies? What to do?


Yup.Google is your friend.  Typically the plant is painted in an area with colloidal silver. After several applications a male bag should come along.
Never tried it, but read about it on some seed sites in their instruction parts.  Do not smoke this plant.  Save the pollen of course!

Think I read that on Herbies site?  Google brings up a ton of info.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeah that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2021)

60F @ 73% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 82F.  It was in the nineties yesterday and the day before, so I'm airing out the house this morning to cool it down.

6 arsons and the first wildfire of the season.................  Not looking good with the record dry years and number of loonies congregating and running around.

The landscapers finished weeding the ornamental gardens, trimming everything back, and adding bark dust.  Way easier to watch than do myself in the 90 plus heat.

I've got a meeting tomorrow in Rickreall, Oregon at 9:00AM, so decided to service the Jeep and discovered a head lamp out and full of water.  The lens has separated from the headlight assembly and I was unable to find one in stock or used locally, as they either didn't have it or no one ever answered my phone call.  The new normal...................

I was able to order a pair on line, but that means I won't have it fixed by tomorrow.  Not a show stopper as I'm leaving and returning in daylight, but disquieting as I typically drive with lights on to warn everyone I'm loose.   

Lunch today with the old retired A-Team, or at least what's left.  Two more died off last year and we almost lost another to Covid this year.  The oldest is about a decade older than me and the youngest about a decade younger.  We were a force to be reckoned with in the hoary days of yore..........


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I have a question for you experts. A long time ago I bought some AK48. Can't recall which seedbank. I was not very impressed. So I began 'improvements'. I crossed it with (Black Domina x Oaxaca sativa). It is way better than AK48. The plants are not so tiny, the potency is way higher, 9 out of 10 (or maybe 19/20) are female auto.
> But I have a problem. I only have 30 seeds left. Is there any way of somehow making a male? Even if, wouldn't that likely encourage hermie tendencies? What to do?






i think Carty is into plant sex reversal  , give him a holler


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Lieutenant General Ed Walter Snedeker commanded the 7th Marines at Okinawa.
> 
> (*snork*)
> 
> I was trying to get leave (wasn't going to happen) but when I "happened" to mention that the reason was to go to his 45th birthday celebration, somehow my commanding ossifer (a major) got me outa there in a half hour.



is that your uncle?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2021)

Yup.  He had two daughters, and those poor darlings were under hack about 90% of the time.

Can you imagine how hard it must have been for them to get asked out on a date?  The daughters of a fargin Mah-reen Coah General?  Jeez.  He could terrify Lee Ermy.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yup.Google is your friend.  Typically the plant is painted in an area with colloidal silver. After several applications a male bag should come along.
> Never tried it, but read about it on some seed sites in their instruction parts.  Do not smoke this plant.  Save the pollen of course!
> 
> Think I read that on Herbies site?  Google brings up a ton of info.
> ...


Thanks for that - I will try it. That salad disinfecting stuff is colloidal silver.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yup.  He had two daughters, and those poor darlings were under hack about 90% of the time.
> 
> Can you imagine how hard it must have been for them to get asked out on a date?  The daughters of a fargin Mah-reen Coah General?  Jeez.  He could terrify Lee Ermy.


Lee Remy was an REMF in 'Nam. Office pogie.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2021)

me and another old geezer moved a couch , a couch with a hide-a-bed , a love seat , a recliner , some chairs and other odds and ends , a couple gin and tonics , a few joints , some dabs , and we got through it

but today I am feeling it.......sore as a mofo and a nice headache to top it off

just gonna take it easy today , ride around on the mower and drink coffee


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Perverted old farts anyway.....................my kind of people.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Big, those things are heavy for a young man, much less an oldster. I had a truck since I was 18, and young folks seem to move around a lot. Had a friend that had one and always seemed to rent third floor apartments. Told him the third time that I wasn't moving that heavy bastard again. He left it behind the next move.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> me and another old geezer moved a couch , a couch with a hide-a-bed , a love seat , a recliner , some chairs and other odds and ends , a couple gin and tonics , a few joints , some dabs , and we got through it
> 
> but today I am feeling it.......sore as a mofo and a nice headache to top it off
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 3, 2021)

@bigsur51 , Yikes, maybe you should give up gin and switch to a good vodka and club soda.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> me and another old geezer moved a couch , a couch with a hide-a-bed , a love seat , a recliner , some chairs and other odds and ends , a couple gin and tonics , a few joints , some dabs , and we got through it
> 
> but today I am feeling it.......sore as a mofo and a nice headache to top it off
> 
> ...



yeah, my back started hurting just reading your post .. but,   .. quickly straightened back up


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, those things are heavy for a young man, much less an oldster. I had a truck since I was 18, and young folks seem to move around a lot. Had a friend that had one and always seemed to rent third floor apartments. Told him the third time that I wasn't moving that heavy bastard again. He left it behind the next move.




yeah I hear ya Hippie.....I am a stubborn old bastiage and independent , I hate to ask for help , and my mind told me it was ok , I can do this..

fecking lied to me again

my truck is in a shop in Kansas getting new breaks , master cylinder , wheel cylinder kits , yada yada yada

take care of them trucks and they will make a person a good living


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @bigsur51 , Yikes, maybe you should give up gin and switch to a good vodka and club soda.




for the record , I do not drink alcohol per say

i have had one beer in 8 years

i started on a regimen of gin and tonic last fall because of the covid bull shiat

 M y tonic water is loaded with quinine......covid does not like the quinine 

the British drank the quinine to help their immune system fight off malaria and there are some studies that show quinine is effective against the covid

otherwise , there would be no alcohol in my house except for the two six packs of Red Stripe that I bought 9 years ago


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren. Hope all you misfits have a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

Bunch of stoner alcoholics


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of stoner alcoholics


Second that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2021)

who the feck gets up this early?

take me back to Tulsa 
I’m to young to marry


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm up at 5am every morning. I take my Thyroid meds 2 hrs before I eat or drink coffee. Plus my old ass is in bed by 9pm.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I hear ya Hippie.....I am a stubborn old bastiage and independent , I hate to ask for help , and my mind told me it was ok , I can do this..
> 
> fecking lied to me again
> 
> ...


We could be twins. I still do shit that I know better than to do. I still win battles, but the back wins the war. Getting old isn't for sissies.


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Having lower back pain is a way of life for me.   I have to much stuff to do to worry about it.   Until I get up in the morning ......  Hour of streaching and an am good to go and get through the day the best I can.


I am a stoner alcoholic as well....I don't like to drink, I don't like to smoke but I sure like to do both.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2021)

pute said:


> I am a stoner alcoholic as well....I don't like to drink, I don't like to smoke but I sure like to do both.



Kinda like Kid Rock said: "I don't like cocaine. I just like the smell."


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda like Kid Rock said: "I don't like cocaine. I just like the smell."



Richard Pryor said it .. some musician in the 70s said it .. I said it .. now , No No No NoMore


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda like Kid Rock said: "I don't like cocaine. I just like the smell."



He's also good for "It ain't bragging if you can back it up."

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2021)

Good morning Islanders, how ya'll be this morning ? Me, I have my right hip going bad, allowing my spine to collasp (sp) into it. I have lost 4 inches in height.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2021)

Morning brother Yoop. Getting old sucks bro,,im trying not to think about it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 5, 2021)

58F @ 53% RH, cloudy with rain, and predicted to reach 65F, with no riots or mass shootings locally.

I finished plumbing my test sled with the air to air heat exchanger and alas I'm not pulling vacuum, so today I will be shaking it out and checking for leaks

I picked up a new GPS and my trip to Rickreall was uneventful except for the egregious stop and go traffic, especially coming back early afternoon.   I can only imagine what it is like at rush hour.................

I photographed one short path run for a Graywolf's Lair article and picked up a Cascade oven and a couple recovery TRS-21 pumps.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> Richard Pryor said it .. some musician in the 70s said it .. I said it .. now , No No No NoMore


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I have lost 4 inches in height.



Yer ugly, too! 

Just raggin' ya, Bro. Shit's gotta hurt.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Islanders, how ya'll be this morning ? Me, I have my right hip going bad, allowing my spine to collasp (sp) into it. I have lost 4 inches in height.


If that keeps on, they won't let you on the roller coaster. My back doest like them at all.  Say, did you mention a while back you used the Timber lights?  Looking at them, and didnt see DIY, but they do have pre wired sets of 1,2,3 or however many you want ready to mount.  Looks good, good reviews, just looking for feedback on them.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2021)

I love my Timber LED's. Don't think they sell the kits any more. I have 4  200 watt all purpose LED's, 3500's, that I made from kits. I bought 6  100 watt Daisies in far red, 1750's, to use for flowering. I have not used the Daisies yet. They are in my 5' X 9' Gorilla tent.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I love my Timber LED's. Don't think they sell the kits any more. I have 4  200 watt all purpose LED's, 3500's, that I made from kits. I bought 6  100 watt Daisies in far red, 1750's, to use for flowering. I have not used the Daisies yet. They are in my 5' X 9' Gorilla tent.



Yes, its just not a "kit" now but its the separate Daisies like you say, pre wired, but you have to attach them to something.
Available in about 4 or5 different spectrums, 3500 being most popular, but they will mix them up.  That's what I was wondering about, the "mix" of spectrums.  Do you just use 3500 along with the 1750 tp flower, or just the 1750 for flower?

Thanks for the insight,

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2021)

I plan on using both for flowering. In my way of thinking the Daisies in far red, 1750, will increase the buds. We will see.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> for the record , I do not drink alcohol per say
> 
> i have had one beer in 8 years
> 
> ...


Ummm, bro... Beer is sorta like milk.  It does not last 9 years.

Red Stripe (from Jamaica? <-- That's all they had there) is pretty awful to boot.  It may kill your lawn.  If you drink Red Stripe and pee on said lawn.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm up at 5am every morning. I take my Thyroid meds 2 hrs before I eat or drink coffee. Plus my old ass is in bed by 9pm.



Up at 5AM, in bed at 9PM.  Thass me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I love my Timber LED's. Don't think they sell the kits any more. I have 4  200 watt all purpose LED's, 3500's, that I made from kits. I bought 6  100 watt Daisies in far red, 1750's, to use for flowering. I have not used the Daisies yet. They are in my 5' X 9' Gorilla tent.


Might as well be in Urdu...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ummm, bro... Beer is sorta like milk.  It does not last 9 years.
> 
> Red Stripe (from Jamaica? <-- That's all they had there) is pretty awful to boot.  It may kill your lawn.  If you drink Red Stripe and pee on said lawn.



i did not know that , beer and milk

maybe I’ll crack open a bottle and see if it is soured yet

in Jamaica the beer is drank warm , UN-refrigerated 

here is the proof...can you see the dust?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

Well, one thing is for sure:  When the beer went through to horse to get bottled, it didn't kill the horse...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

The true definition of teamwork laid before your eyes.  Sound ON.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2021)

Up at 07:00, and asleep by 03:00. Wish I could sleep like you old farts.

I still have a Red Stripe bottle cap I found in the middle of a hundred pound bale of weed I was helping a friend to break up. He claimed the weed was Columbian, but I doubt they imported beer for the workers. Everybody at the time was scared of Jamaican weed because of the paraquat spraying going on over there.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

I can still smell the big burlap bags with "KINGSTON" imprinted on them.  We all hung one on the wall, but the reek....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamaican, along with Indian ganja, Thai, and Gold weeds were the high end weed back in the day.  My grows were from that sort of seed.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2021)

Back in my high school days. the best weed I ever smoked came from Jamaica and was called Red Root Kali. It grew on the south side of Black Mountain, and it would flat out slap your manroot in the mud. Only got one pound, and almost shined on it. $160 a pound when I was picking up kilos of southern Michoacán weed for $75. Glad I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2021)

I was always told by the guy I was getting my smoke from......This is the best pot you will ever smoke.....I always believed it.   Sometimes ya just gotta smoke more and take bigger hits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Back in my high school days. the best weed I ever smoked came from Jamaica and was called Red Root Kali. It grew on the south side of Black Mountain, and it would flat out slap your manroot in the mud. Only got one pound, and almost shined on it. $160 a pound when I was picking up kilos of southern Michoacán weed for $75. Glad I went ahead and bought it.



Sadly I was 27 years old when I first tried cannabis and the best around was Thai Stick, followed by Columbian, and Panama.  Most available was Mexican brick weed, compressed using a garbage compactor and some was, due to mold.  No really good local growers.

50F @ 81% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 66F.

Yesterday I replaced my test sled Gast vacuum pump that lost a diaphragm, with one new in the box, but alas it never came up to full speed before tripping the over temp.  Alas and alack, after it cooled down, it wouldn't restart.  I have one more NOS on the shelf to try before tearing down two pumps to make one that works.

Grayfox stocked the larders and is headed out for her annual week at the Ashland Shakespearian Fest with friends.  Looks like running the house and all wanton debauchery has once again fallen to Moi, Miss Layla, and Melissa, our feline house manager and master debaucherist.

Just received notice my Jeep headlight assemblies have arrived, so replacing the broken one is now on my list.  It of course is on the same side as the battery, so installation starts with removing that to even change a bulb, followed by trying to reach the head light assembly mounts while standing on my head.  I liked it better when you could easily change all the bulbs and the head light assemblies from the outside...............


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Back in my youngers days it was like Wolf said. Mostly Mexican Brick Weed with tons of seeds. Everybody had the rolling trays with a seed catch. Not sure how i even have lugs left after smoking that shit.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Back in my youngers days it was like Wolf said. Mostly Mexican Brick Weed with tons of seeds. Everybody had the rolling trays with a seed catch. Not sure how i even have lugs left after smoking that shit.


Or they used gate fold record album covers. I still am a big vinyl record fan, buying used from 70s you will still find debris in the fold.

Everyone had a big jar of seeds from said process. When there was no weed around, you could sift your seeds...which many times still had its little covering and other weed fragments for a joint or two.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Back in my youngers days it was like Wolf said. Mostly Mexican Brick Weed with tons of seeds. Everybody had the rolling trays with a seed catch. Not sure how i even have lugs left after smoking that shit.


Big mashed bricks, usually wrapped in the same colored paper fire crackers are wrapped in. 


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Or they used gate fold record album covers. I still am a big vinyl record fan, buying used from 70s you will still find debris in the fold.
> 
> Everyone had a big jar of seeds from said process. When there was no weed around, you could sift your seeds...which many times still had its little covering and other weed fragments for a joint or two.
> Bubba


Wish I had some of them older Landrace seeds now, grown out the right way not Mexiacvnized


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sifted seeds many times just to find enough to roll a joint. When I was selling weed without many seeds, always added some from my seed collection.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wish I had some of them older Landrace seeds now, grown out the right way not Mexiacvnized


I found a old metal film can, remember those? Guess what was inside? Don't remember but wouldn't have put them in can if not special. 35 years old. I have WW seeds in freezer for 10 years, took 5 out to test, all 5 popped.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Sifted seeds many times just to find enough to roll a joint. When I was selling weed without many seeds, always added some from my seed collection.


I can remember paying extra for all buds (which meant more seeds) with no shake. Ewwww. Moldy old Columbian.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2021)

The mini brick keys we were getting came in a manila paper wrapping that was also wrapped in blue cellophane. We'd take a electric carving knife and cut the key in half, unwrap it, stick it on a window screen, and set the screen on a Dutch oven full of boiling water. The stuff would fluff up and expand like crazy. Then it went on the dining room table, on newspapers, under a ceiling fan until it was dried enough not to mold and to burn properly. Remember it like it was yesterday.
Sadly, everyone I can remember doing that kind of stuff with up and died on me. Bastards left me here with my memories.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The mini brick keys we were getting came in a manila paper wrapping that was also wrapped in blue cellophane. We'd take a electric carving knife and cut the key in half, unwrap it, stick it on a window screen, and set the screen on a Dutch oven full of boiling water. The stuff would fluff up and expand like crazy. Then it went on the dining room table, on newspapers, under a ceiling fan until it was dried enough not to mold and to burn properly. Remember it like it was yesterday.
> Sadly, everyone I can remember doing that kind of stuff with up and died on me. Bastards left me here with my memories.



Ok, one more memory from the day....your "process" sounds familiar, and of course all this meant there were seeds EVERYWHERE!  OK, remember the old style water beds?  Just one big bag, no baffles, floaty floaty.  Well if you recall it was a bad thing to get seeds between the wood frame and the water "bag" part.  The sheer weight and back and forth wave action would work those suckers until it wore a hole, and then your room flooded.  Then, week later your spiffy "shag" carpet was full of 2 inch weed sprouts....

I know how you feel, all of my old crew are gone.  Last one died in federal prison.  Meth manufacturing.  He never could leave that stuff alone.
RIP Tom, Matt, Kent, Dave see you on the other side.  Oh man.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Funny things, these feelings.  The oddest things can trigger a ton of them, and your note did. Now I think of those that left this world unpleasantly....whoa.  Sadness, regrets, revenge, all powerful things from a lifetime ago.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Nothing like that feeling of being young and living full throttle wide open.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Ah the memories us us old guys have.  Speaking of seeds I used to us the lid of a shoe box.  That way they were contained and no surprises like Bubba.

Anybody remember one of theses.  Still in my  basement with my collection of other memorabilia from the 60's and early 70's.







This is what I eventually graduated to  from the shoe box lid.  Can't remember when I got this bit It is older that most members on here.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Still have one of those foldy wood things that store 6 joints.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Ah the memories us us old guys have.  Speaking of seeds I used to us the lid of a shoe box.  That way they were contained and no surprises like Bubba.
> 
> Anybody remember one of theses.  Still in my  basement with my collection of other memorabilia from the 60's and early 70's.
> 
> ...


I remember them.  Never had one.  We didnt have no fancy shoe box tops weed spinners.  We had to pick them out with tweezers and had to eat sand.  It was bad. We only had popped waterbeds...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

How about the "Rollers" that were the little pieces of bamboo that made a flexible sheet to roll in.  I always used a dollar bill to do that if I needed help.  Say,  how about papers from the day?  American flag?  I remember watching Steppen Wolf smoking a flag jay.

Big Bambu, Zig Zag, Anyone have the cheech and chong record with the giant rolling paper that no one smoked?  I think my actual favorite all these years has been Club.  The little ones with no glue.  They were the lightest paper I found, and burned away to nothing. Most people didnt like them because of the no glue, and they were not overly big.  I can still roll like a champ with them, even nice fat ones. 

They quit making them a number of years ago.  Then they came back, but were THICK paper and had glue strip. Not even.  I think Rizla does them now much improved, but not as the original. When I learned they were on their way out, I bought a bunch.  STILL have some, but most joints these days are cones.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2021)

top sock drawer from dresser was a workable tool for me especially for pulling 5-7 gram rocks out of $90 mexi lbs in '71. . $90 for one, $60 per if 10lb and over from nuevo laredo ... MCs were my big brothers back when


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

I still have a wooden box that a pipe kit with several bowls and attachments came in.  Don't have any of the pipes anymore, but still have the box.  It was a present from the old crew on my 16th birthday. Dam, old enough to prosecute!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> top sock drawer from dresser was a workable tool for me especially for pulling 5-7 gram rocks out of $90 mexi lbs in '71. . $90 for one, $60 per if 10lb and over from nuevo laredo ... MCs were my big brothers back when



Yeah, rocks and those giant big green grasshoppers.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I still have a wooden box that a pipe kit with several bowls and attachments came in.  Don't have any of the pipes anymore, but still have the box.  It was a present from the old crew on my 16th birthday. Dam, old enough to prosecute!
> 
> Bubba


You can still see the label on the inside of the lid.  It has a picture of a man made out of a pipe walking a dog that is made out of a roach clip.
I remember it being a "Brand" I would see in headshops in the day.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Speaking of Joints.....I haven't rolled on in years.  Zig Zag.....was my choice.  I used to take a lot of pride in my joints.  I should try rolling one for fun.  No!

As far as dollar bills go.....I used them for something else......Cocaine....those days are long gone as well. 

Used to be a social thing passing a J.....today I mostly smoke alone....sad....


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Speaking of Joints.....I haven't rolled on in years.  Zig Zag.....was my choice.  I used to take a lot of pride in my joints.  I should try rolling one for fun.  No!
> 
> As far as dollar bills go.....I used them for something else......Cocaine....those days are long gone as well.
> 
> Used to be a social thing passing a J.....today I mostly smoke alone....sad....


You know, for cocaine.....that's where latest rash of hep c cases are coming from.  Snorting coke in the 80's.  My doc told me this,
no one really thought about that, but you know how coke eats skin away, tissue in nose is almost blood anyway.  Despite requiring blood to blood contact to transfer the diease, that bill going from nose to nose is sufficient!  The other biggie is shared razor blades between room mates.  If you are around coke, you are gonna be around some needle folk somewhere or the other.  who are you sniffing with?  Whose razor?  Non needle folk never saw that one coming.  If you are our age, get tested. Hep C is now totally curable in 98% of cases.  The other 2 percent either aren't taking it, or getting reinfected. A small group of my friends all tested and were astonished that 2 tested positive and had no idea of why or how.  

The previous wave of cases came from Viet Nam vets and folk getting transfusions.  No one knew what Hep C was, or aids for that matter, so the band played on, how can you prevent what you cant even imagine?  Get tested.

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (Jun 7, 2021)

_Anyone have the cheech and chong record with the giant rolling paper that no one smoked?_
Yes I do. But someone had already stolen the paper even though I bought it new.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

It's always missing for one reason or the other.  Someone was always claiming that they were having a party and that paper would be rolled up.
I imagine it was just some awful tasting paper.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

I went to donate blood and got turned down. They told me that I tested positive for Hep C. Off to the Dr. I went, he run his tests and told me it was a false positive, A few years later I was referred to an Internal Dr. and he did a liver biopsy and it showed no detectable virus. No Hep C. I'm a 'nam vet and a retired firefighter, take your choice where I picked it up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

leafminer said:


> _Anyone have the cheech and chong record with the giant rolling paper that no one smoked?_
> Yes I do. But someone had already stolen the paper even though I bought it new.


Yep. Me and my room mate when i was young had a huge joint rolled out of one of those, and we had it hung on our Living room wall for about a week before we had a party and smoked it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2021)

leafminer said:


> _Anyone have the cheech and chong record with the giant rolling paper that no one smoked?_
> Yes I do. But someone had already stolen the paper even though I bought it new.


Still got mine, but I watched it like a hawk. Wonder if they're worth anything?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 7, 2021)

I run a FB group that matches vinyl covers and discs and posters etc so I guess I could ask the 4,500 members, but I don't think the results would mean  much. Or perhaps I'll look on Discogs ... hang on ... 
*Cheech & Chong - Big Bambú (LP, Album)*
Media Condition: Very Good (VG)
Sleeve Condition: Very Good Plus (VG+)

A scratch on A1. The giant rolling paper is included.

It's only 5 Euros! But it costs about 500 Euros to post it from Sweden.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2021)

Hippie, hollyweird  zipcode social markets may land you a fish with deep pockets


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'll just wait 'til I go tits up and then the Old Hen and Pullet can give 'em to Goodwill. Got a lot of vintage vinyl that'll go to waste.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I found a old metal film can, remember those? Guess what was inside? Don't remember but wouldn't have put them in can if not special. 35 years old. I have WW seeds in freezer for 10 years, took 5 out to test, all 5 popped. Bubba



I stumbled across a metal tea can full of seeds that I saved from Thai sticks and Columbian about two decades ago, and put three between wet towels, which all sprouted.  I gave them to a supposed master gardener friend to plant a outdoor crop, who reported back that none sprouted.  Not sure what happened.....



pute said:


> Ah the memories us us old guys have.  Speaking of seeds I used to us the lid of a shoe box.  That way they were contained and no surprises like Bubba. This is what I eventually graduated to  from the shoe box lid.  Can't remember when I got this bit It is older that most members on here.



I mostly used a shoe box lid as well, but have used record albums, news papers, et al..........................

Any of ya'll ever pop and eat cannabis seeds like pop corn?

53F @ 71% RH, cloudy with rain and predicted to reach 68F.

Four killed in another shooting.  Some A-hole(s) shot a couple bald eagles.

Grayfox off to Ashland for the week and dinner out last night at Pastini's with NM.

Today I'll install my last Gast vacuum pump on my test sled to see if I can get one out of three to work.  I dismounted and dismantled the heat exchanger to see if I could reconfigure it, but alas not to be.  Back to looking for a suitable mandrel to roll my own copper tubed ice bath condenser.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2021)

Wake and bake with some ecsd x Ogers and hot coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Ah the memories us us old guys have.  Speaking of seeds I used to us the lid of a shoe box.  That way they were contained and no surprises like Bubba.
> 
> Anybody remember one of theses.  Still in my  basement with my collection of other memorabilia from the 60's and early 70's.
> 
> ...


Whut izzit? @pute


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2021)

Annnd: Ole Patwi diverted into Serbian Cantonese with this mystery:

"top sock drawer from dresser was a workable tool for me especially for pulling 5-7 gram rocks out of $90 mexi lbs in '71. . $90 for one, $60 per if 10lb and over from nuevo laredo ... MCs were my big brothers back when"
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tell your mother the pie was nice even though it rained on Wednesday.

And remember:  "It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide."

As an update, I'd just popped out of an oozer after a pig's ear that took me last smash.  I took a dekko, and spotted a connaught ranger on the boulevard. So I used me fork to blag him.  Bloody greenie on a jampot yelled.  How'd I know he was a grass?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2021)

I absolutely had to share this.  Lookit the expression on the guy's face!


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2021)

Wilt, my mums died 2 yrs after i hit this world runnin', thanks anyway


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Whut izzit? @pute


Kind of like a dryer,  Got a tumbler inside.  Put in crushed up product, buds, stems and seeds.  The bud only will fall through and separate if from the trash.  No stems, no seeds in what we nee......Acapulco Gold bad assed weed. .


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 9, 2021)

Long time no see Misfits. I don't do much online these days, was just thinking about you guys and thought I'd pop in and say high.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2021)

patwi said:


> Wilt, my mums died 2 yrs after i hit this world runnin', thanks anyway



Condolences brother!

51F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 70F.

Hee, hee, hee, I whomped up four half pint jars of Creme Brulee in the aluminum bead sous vide.  I need to pick up some brown sugar today to sprinkle on the top before the torch finish.

The house keepers are due this morning, soooo I will be cleaning up my mess in the kitchen.  Fortunately I've kept up with the dishes and the neat thing about having the test sled mounted on a cart, is that I can just roll it out on the patio while the housekeepers strut their stuff.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2021)

wake up all you old feckers , we can sleep when we are dead!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 9, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren. "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 9, 2021)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Long time no see Misfits. I don't do much online these days, was just thinking about you guys and thought I'd pop in and say high.


Goodf to see ya stop by, don't be a stranger.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2021)

I am actually having a fairly pain free day.  Think I will take a selfie so I remember what it looks like.......

Good to see you on here MG.  Don't be such a stranger. Admission is still free.

Time for a bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2021)

51F @ 73% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.

A nice romp in Fernhill dog park while the housekeepers did their deed, some shopping for supplies, and I finished off the aluminum bead sous vide Creme Brulee's with a sprinkle of brown sugar and a Mapp gas torch to caramelize the top.  

Got a call from Grayfox, whose having a good time in Ashland, even with the festival on hold this year.

I just started another 5 gallon batch of corn sugar and Turbo Yeast, which is happily bubbling away.  I should be ready to strip by early next week.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Supposed to be close to 100f today....will spend the day trimming and hiding from the heat.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2021)

Anybody catch the great solar eclipse this morning? Happened just as the sun came up. Wasn't worth the trouble walking outside to look at it here in the Mitten.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2021)

is it to early to get drunk?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 10, 2021)

Bloody Mary's all around


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is it to early to get drunk?


So, when did you start drinking......what's the problem.....OH I know it just came to me.....

YOU DRINK BECAUSE YOU ARE LONELY........AND YOUR LONELY BECAUSE YOU DRINK......


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2021)

Why I drink:  If I am thirsty, to cure it.  If I am not thirsty, to prevent it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh my goodness. (I don't have much.)  Is this too political?  I just found it funny.  Same column, different day.  Feel free to erase it if anybody takes it seriously.

Oh wait.  It names names.  I will erase it me own self and just try to leave a source.

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop I will just cancel it.  Too bad.  'Tis amusing.

Oh well, Monday:  chicken, Tuesday: feathers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah. Good ole Fake News CNN. More like the Esquire.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 10, 2021)

pute said:


> So, when did you start drinking......what's the problem.....OH I know it just came to me.....
> 
> YOU DRINK BECAUSE YOU ARE LONELY........AND YOUR LONELY BECAUSE YOU DRINK......


Shiloh rejected his advance again
falls off wagon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2021)

hanging these kitchen cabinets is whoppin‘ this old farts arse

hence getting drunk


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 51F @ 73% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.
> 
> A nice romp in Fernhill dog park while the housekeepers did their deed, some shopping for supplies, and I finished off the aluminum bead sous vide Creme Brulee's with a sprinkle of brown sugar and a Mapp gas torch to caramelize the top.
> 
> ...


Running a still? Man after my own heart...


Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

Afternoon drive by.  Fricken 97 and still going north.  






I have a tattoo of an angry duck on my arm.....at least I did before the heat set in.


Nice looking cabinets and counter tops Big.  You did that?   You actually do need a drink.  

Good thing the cataract in my right eye is acting up Walt....I can't see a thing......


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hanging these kitchen cabinets is whoppin‘ this old farts arse
> 
> hence getting drunk
> 
> ...


I see you have your seed shuffling box and Jethro Bodine cereal bowl handy.  Be prepared, always cereal bowls and weed bowls.
Nice job!
Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Jun 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon drive by.  Fricken 97 and still going north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposed to be 108 out here by mid week. I run an ac company and have no tech again this year to help. FML I need a new job!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hanging these kitchen cabinets is whoppin‘ this old farts arse
> 
> hence getting drunk
> 
> ...



Kudos for your basic coffee maker!!! I always say if you can't make coffee with a cheap maker, you can't make good coffee. Also, if you can't cook with heat, you can't cook. Give me heat and a cast iron skillet and I can cook anything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2021)

There are things you just can't make well without using cast iron. Wife hated the pans for years and tried to toss them out, but I kept defending them. She's seen the light. Took her long enough!
How could you make skillet cornbread in anything else but cast iron? Even if you could, who would? ")


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 273971


 Cute, but just to clarify my cooking skills, my well seasoned cast iron cookware collection can be used in many cooking techniques. I actually fry very infrequently. Of course bacon is an exception.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

I have collected cast iron all my life. Healthiest cookware on the planet!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

Score one for the Dinosaur .......................





I finally know what happened to Gloman's arm


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hanging these kitchen cabinets is whoppin‘ this old farts arse hence getting drunk



Hanging them without help would whomp my butt too brother.  Any pulchritudinous helpers holding up the other end and listening to you swear?

The good news is that it looks like a righteous install from here and all that sweat, blood, and tears you shed purchasing, toting, dragging and hanging washes right off. 



Bubba said:


> Running a still? Man after my own heart... Bubba



It continues to marvel and amaze me all the good new uses for yeast excrement, aka ethanol that I stumble across.  Further proof that you can get more with a little sugar than with vinegar, not counting of course if you have vinegar and a gun. 

55F @ 74% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 65F.

I put my Myford lathe on Craigs list and have two emails promising to buy it sight unseen and one appointment this morning to look at it.  It will be nice to unload enough treasures to be able to use my garage for thangs other than storage.

 I ran some 190 proof through the EtOH Pro to flush out the Jalapeno capsicum heat and flavonoids from my last experiment.  Any of ya'll duplicating my experiment making Jalapeno syrup and vodka should plan on flushing with a healthy amount of clean ethanol afterwards.  

The 5 gallons of corn sugar wash and turbo yeast is bubbling along nicely.  The air to air heat exchanger on my test sled due to the stagger arrangement of its double rows of tubes, so I removed it and am back to finishing my original 1/2" copper coils in ice water condenser.  If I don't complete it before the batch is ready, I'll use the EtOH Pro to distill the wash.

Grayfox is due back from Ashland late afternoon, but the housekeepers came while she was gone and me'n thuh girlsI kept the place tidy, so no last minute scramble necessary.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hanging them without help would whomp my butt too brother.  Any pulchritudinous helpers holding up the other end and listening to you swear?
> 
> The good news is that it looks like a righteous install from here and all that sweat, blood, and tears you shed purchasing, toting, dragging and hanging washes right off.
> 
> ...


Is she a hottie? LOL
Fluffy time Big Boy


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Much cooler this morning. House is opened up and the cool air feels nice.  Will get a walk in.  Been go hot to leave the ac in the house.

Looks like a piddle about kind of day.  I could sure use a day of doing nothing.  Oh, have to walk the dog but don't mind that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

I have to cut the yard  again................... seems like the grass never stops


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2021)

For the SEVENTH time, the hole that used to have the turkle eggs in it has been re-dug again by the wildies.  Jeez.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Score one for the Dinosaur .......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know this is vile. That is why you posted it. Having lived in FL since 1963, I have had several up close and personal encounters with alligators. They need to be hunted and culled way more than they are. I grew up swimming in just about every lake and river in Lake and Orange Counties.


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

Morning, Misfits. It's Friday!

I've had the week off of work, and my wife is away on a girls trip. It's been a few days of complete bachelor life. 

High of 95f today. Seems like a good day to take the dogs to the brewery and waste the afternoon away. I'm on a Mexican lager kick lately. I'm sure I'll find a good one out in the world, and if not I have a couple Modelos in the fridge at home.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Shiloh, we need to start a go-fund-me page to buy you a sense of humor.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Shiloh, we need to start a go-fund-me page to buy you a sense of humor.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

Better have a tough skin to hang with these mean old fkers. Love my Crazy ass brothers.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Understood, just don't discount your sisters, please.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

I haven't,,she calls me all the time and gives me shit. Claims when we were kids i ran over her with my Bicycle on a weekly basis. I have no idea what she is talking about. I was a little Angel.  
Give me some time to know you Shiloh. Ive known these old farts along time. Your new and im still trying to figure you out.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I haven't,,she calls me all the time and gives me shit. Claims when we were kids i ran over her with my Bicycle on a weekly basis. I have no idea what she is talking about. I was a little Angel.
> Give me some time to know you Shiloh. Ive known these old farts along time. Your new and im still trying to figure you out.




Well, I said sister, and that is appropriate with most men here. I remain open as a single "White Widow."


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

Are you sure your not a Black Widow? And i dont mean skin color.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Not black widow in any way. I do not have guile. It seems that may be a fault here. Well, that would be so sad. I have no axe to grind except for cancer.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

^^^^sounds like a stormy romance to me.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Is this what you are all about? So sorry. I have wanted to fit in here, but I'm not easy. I am certainly not needy, just maybe a little lost at times.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> except for cancer


Fenbendazole. Lots of new info about it.




__





						What Is Fenbendazole and How Can It Affect Cancer Treatment? – Fenbendazole resource
					






					www.fenbendazole.org
				



I just bought a 3 month supply, just in case...

Also - hemp oil (which you probably already know ((Rick Simpson)), baking soda (lowers your PH), apricot seeds, HCQ???
Many other ways to treat cancer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

I would have paid good money to see this LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

WooHoo I Got a LIKE Finally 
Just funny with ya Sih


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would have paid good money to see this LOL



Yes, something like that, with resulting cuts and bruises. I did, however, jump up like a cat and got my trash to the curb.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Fenbendazole. Lots of new info about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this info, which may help others. My personal battle was by my late Marine husband's side as he was afflicted by a blood cancer, multiple myeloma.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Thank you for this info, which may help others. My personal battle was by my late Marine husband's side as he was afflicted by a blood cancer, multiple myeloma.


Sorry for your loss.
I too have lost people dear to me these last few years. My best friend died of pancreatic cancer, my grandmother died of lung cancer, my aunt died of brain cancer, my dad died of esophageal cancer...
I'm determined to not die of cancer and if I can help others, then I feel like I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing.
God bless.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

My Wife starts Chemo and Radiation treatments Monday. She has 6 weeks of it 5 days a week. Chemo is only one day a week. Thank goodness hers hadn't spread. She has stage 2 Vulvar Cancer. They said they should be able to get all of it.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife starts Chemo and Radiation treatments Monday. She has 6 weeks of it 5 days a week. Chemo is only one day a week. Thank goodness hers hadn't spread. She has stage 2 Vulvar Cancer. They said they should be able to get all of it.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife starts Chemo and Radiation treatments Monday. She has 6 weeks of it 5 days a week. Chemo is only one day a week. Thank goodness hers hadn't spread. She has stage 2 Vulvar Cancer. They said they should be able to get all of it.



Oh, gosh, honey, that's a *****, but I think y'all are on top of it and definitely will beat it. That is my gut instinct, not just wishful thinking. All my best!!!!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

@WeedHopper , Oncologists are fabulous, and chemo and rad practioners are angels on this earth. You will beat this.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You know this is vile. That is why you posted it. Having lived in FL since 1963, I have had several up close and personal encounters with alligators. They need to be hunted and culled way more than they are. I grew up swimming in just about every lake and river in Lake and Orange Counties.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2021)

A question. One of the freebies that Barnie's sent me was this length of black cloth, like black muslin. What's that about?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

leafminer said:


> A question. One of the freebies that Barnie's sent me was this length of black cloth, like black muslin. What's that about?


Book mark?


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

The weekend has officially started for me.  Two days of fun and chicanery.   Actually just like everything other day.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Can Shiloh make it through the weekend without a meltdown? We shall see. I just don't know!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Repeat, scuse me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

Shiloh what are you growing?


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Shiloh what are you growing?



Two white widows old school in heavy ialiian
 Terra cotta pots..They are looking very sturdy.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, for now theY are very healthy. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

Alright misfits, I worked my tail off in the backyard today before taking the pups to the brewery like I promised them I would. My turn to relax now. Zac Brown on the stereo, Modelo with lime in my hands, and watching the fire from the hot tub. It's a good life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife starts Chemo and Radiation treatments Monday. She has 6 weeks of it 5 days a week. Chemo is only one day a week. Thank goodness hers hadn't spread. She has stage 2 Vulvar Cancer. They said they should be able to get all of it.



Good luck with the treatment brother!!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

55F @ 90% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 79F.

Breakfast at Gravy's yesterday with NM, who helped me reorganize my garage enough to show my lathe to a prospective buyer, who paid asking price. I also had three other full price offers, but sold it to the first person that actually showed up.

We had to use my engine hoist to load it and it is amazing that after removing the lathe, the cabinet that it sits on, and all the ancillaries, I still barely got the garage door closed...................

Grayfox returned from Ashland early, after the water pump at the B&B that they rented failed, leaving them without water.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 12, 2021)

I can't do much with my left hand in a terrible state and my elbow wrapped up but I managed to put five of the Superskunk seeds in. I've still got to make up four more pots for the Oaxaca sativas that popped a week ago.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I can't do much with my left hand in a terrible state and my elbow wrapped up but I managed to put five of the Superskunk seeds in. I've still got to make up four more pots for the Oaxaca sativas that popped a week ago.



I hope you are right handed if you left is banged up.  Still frustrating when trying to get something done.  From opening doors to carrying things.

  Oaxaca.  That and Michoacán certainly stir up fond memories.  Tasty treats from days of yore.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 13, 2021)

62F @ 92% RH, and predicted to reach 71F.

Breakfast out and a day of rest and relaxation. Lots of crowds at the food court as well as traffic. Things starting to move again.

I dug out my last NOS Gast pump, but didn't install it yet. I plan to hook it up and run it before installing this time, in case it is a dud as well. My new Jeep headlight awaits installation as well, but it is raining, so I will continue to put it off.

Check out my latest Creme Brulee recipe: https://graywolfslair.com/index.php/...ulee-sous-vide


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Need to water the grass and plants every day with this fricken hot spell.  Fires are already starting in the mountains.  Seemed like half the state burned up last year..... hopefully this year won't be a repeat.

Looks like house cleaning day ....yuk!!  Necessary evil.  There should be some kind of a law against men doing this.

Watching the news....think it is time to do something interesting like house cleaning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2021)

Well, I found out what Scooter is gonna put his farm up for:  $900K.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2021)

Will he take a two party, out of state check?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2021)

Still got to make up one more 5 gallon bucket for a sativa. Being short of pots I drilled holes in the base of an empty 6 gallon detergent bucket. Needs must. Gotta buy more pots before the skunk pops. How big does skunk get? First time I've grown it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 14, 2021)

61F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 71F.

Snicker, snark, snort, sometimes things work out better than expected.  I started removing the second "broken" Gast vacuum pump to replace it and discovered that the condenser wire had come loose.  After putting the wire back on the proper terminal, the pump worked fine.  

Alas and alack!  Something has gone wrong in my bio mechanical left knee, so that I can no longer straighten it out all the way.  I think it is a result of a fall I took last year, after slipping on a wet sidewalk traction pad, but I won't know until they get it x-rayed on the 22nd.  I fear I am in for another knee surgery..................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Will he take a two party, out of state check?


That is almost a line from one of my magazine articles... I was griping about the guy with two shopping carts full of groceries who got ahead of me in the "10 Items" line.  So I was standing there with my melting two half-gallons of ice cream while he made out a two-party check from a bank in Portugal...

Scooter's farm has a few very important pluses:  It is 600' off the road with a straight driveway to it.  There are 200 year old oaks, a pond full of tame fish with a bridge to an island, an artesian well that flows all the time (it looks like a pipe/wheel factory outlet).  It is 1200 feet deep!

This ain't it, but sorta like it.  His feeds the pond with fresh water continually with no gushing noticeable, and he had access to fresh water forever (taps in the pipe to the pond are connected to the house): 






Oh.  And he has a hurricane-proof house and barn as well as a nice caretaker house.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 61F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 71F.
> 
> Snicker, snark, snort, sometimes things work out better than expected.  I started removing the second "broken" Gast vacuum pump to replace it and discovered that the condenser wire had come loose.  After putting the wire back on the proper terminal, the pump worked fine.
> 
> Alas and alack!  Something has gone wrong in my bio mechanical left knee, so that I can no longer straighten it out all the way.  I think it is a result of a fall I took last year, after slipping on a wet sidewalk traction pad, but I won't know until they get it x-rayed on the 22nd.  I fear I am in for another knee surgery..................


I have large U-nails holding my knee on.  It doesn't bend enough for me to ride a bike, but it does go straight.  Had four surgeries on that side (only two on the right).


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is almost a line from one of my magazine articles... I was griping about the guy with two shopping carts full of groceries who got ahead of me in the "10 Items" line.  So I was standing there with my melting two half-gallons of ice cream while he made out a two-party check from a bank in Portugal...
> 
> Scooter's farm has a few very important pluses:  It is 600' off the road with a straight driveway to it.  There are 200 year old oaks, a pond full of tame fish with a bridge to an island, an artesian well that flows all the time (it looks like a pipe/wheel factory outlet).  It is 1200 feet deep!
> 
> ...






how do you know it is 1200’ deep?......just curious but is it also salty from the ocean?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I found out what Scooter is gonna put his farm up for:  $900K.




hows the market down there?

it is a sellers market in Colorado ......$25,000 dollar fixer uppers are going for $98,500.00

it is worse in Washington , friend just bought a bungalow in Tokeland and paid $85,000.00.......they had to gut the entire house  , all 850 sq ft , but can’t rebuild right now because a 2 x 4 costs $14 bucks , 3/4 inch OSB $118.00 a sheet


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how do you know it is 1200’ deep?......just curious but is it also salty from the ocean?


ALL artesian wells are registered in the state of Floriduh. Depth, flow, when made, yada.  The water at 1200' is purer than anything you can get anywhere else, bottled or whatever.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ALL artesian wells are registered in the state of Floriduh. Depth, flow, when made, yada.  The water at 1200' is purer than anything you can get anywhere else, bottled or whatever.



that is amazing!

with DeSantis at the helm , Florida is a very attractive option...

only time I was there was when out Squadron spent 2 weeks playing war games in Panama City....

damn , that Florida gets more attractive to us than the Pacific Northwest...both are great places to live aboard a sailboat and explore the inter coastal waterways


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hows the market down there?
> 
> it is a sellers market in Colorado ......$25,000 dollar fixer uppers are going for $98,500.00
> 
> it is worse in Washington , friend just bought a bungalow in Tokeland and paid $85,000.00.......they had to gut the entire house  , all 850 sq ft , but can’t rebuild right now because a 2 x 4 costs $14 bucks , 3/4 inch OSB $118.00 a sheet


The market everywhere is crazy.  This is a result of several big things going on at once:

1.  Inflation... is here.  In spades, doubled.  People are getting fiat converted to houses.

2.  The Chicoms (<-- TINS) are buying properties all over the US.  Huge $$$.

3.  Banks have too much cash <-- their words. And they want to lend it out to anybody with a heartbeat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The market everywhere is crazy.  This is a result of several big things going on at once:
> 
> 1.  Inflation... is here.  In spades, doubled.  People are getting fiat converted to houses.
> 
> ...




that is suicidal crazy , selling American land to our sworn enemies , the commies

who the feck voted for that law!?

I wonder if Americans can buy Chinese land ?.......although I would question why in the world would anyone want land in China?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that is amazing!
> 
> with DeSantis at the helm , Florida is a very attractive option...
> 
> ...


DeSantis walks on water.  Mebbe a tad above it.  He was on the phone with some big shot in DC who wanted him to refer to him as "Mr. President".  His response was NOT censored by Public Relation**** *folks:  "F uck you!"

*****At Bastogne, McAuliff did NOT say "Nuts!" to the German officer demanding the surrender.  He gave the same answer as the surrounded-by-cannons remainder of Napoleon's army shouted at Waterloo when told to surrender:  "Merde!" <-- The Krauts might not know what "Nuts" meant, but they sure as he-ll knew "Merde!"

It was immediately changed when publicized when they typed it up.  It _was, _after all, 1944... And Clark Gable had just made movie audiences gasp when they heard him say "damn".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that is suicidal crazy , selling American land to our sworn enemies , the commies
> 
> who the feck voted for that law!?
> 
> I wonder if Americans can buy Chinese land ?.......although I would question why in the world would anyone want land in China?


They are putting BILLIONS into this... I am not exaggerating.  Lookit:

"Currently 30 million acres of American farmland is owned by foreign investors or fully 2.2 percent of all American farmland. *For context, that’s an area roughly the size of **Mississippi or Pennsylvania* These are effectively absentee landlords who own some of the best real estate in the United States.

For its part, China owned 191,000 acres worth $1.9 billion as of 2019. This might not sound like a lot, but Chinese ownership of American farmland has exploded dramatically over the last decade. Indeed, there has been a* tenfold expansion of Chinese ownership of farmland in the United States in less than a decade.*

They use local salespeople and call their own selves American-sounding companies.

 I would not be surprised if the Chicoms buy Scooter's farm.  But how can Scooter tell?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> They are putting BILLIONS into this... I am not exaggerating.  Lookit:
> 
> "Currently 30 million acres of American farmland is owned by foreign investors or fully 2.2 percent of all American farmland. *For context, that’s an area roughly the size of **Mississippi or Pennsylvania* These are effectively absentee landlords who own some of the best real estate in the United States.
> 
> ...






since China is our sworn enemy , as mayor of Munchinkanville , I do hereby order the immediate confiscation and return of all land owned by foreign enemies and all monies and assets to be forfeited to USA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> since China is our sworn enemy , as mayor of Munchinkanville , I do hereby order the immediate confiscation and return of all land owned by foreign enemies and all monies and assets to be forfeited to USA


China is more of a THREAT than the former Soviet Union was, 
The USSR would tell you we are planning to attack your azz.
China does it in sneaky implements one bit at a time until its too late.
Practice up on your Mandarin .


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Did you say Mandarin or marksmanship?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Both.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 14, 2021)

Weedhopper, praying your wife beats the C, ..went thru the same with mine 5 yrs back and it can be tough for all 

BlackRock is the largest investor of the housing market in the USA, not the Chinese .. BlackRock borrows monies from the Fed and Central Bank at 0% and purchases homes at way above market price .. if your wondering how this can happen just look at the bloodline of the ones running all of these enterprises and entities .. they say they are the descendants of Abraham but are only vipers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks brother. I'm setting with her in the room where they do the Chemo. We gotta be here for about 3 hours then 15 minutes of Radiation. 
She only does the Chemo on Mondays. The rest of the week it's Radiation only. That actually only takes about 15mins. The actual Radiation only last 3mins.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2021)

I've just found out that the property plan is all messed up, so I will have to negotiate to buy an extra 250 sq.m from the landowner.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Did you say Mandarin or marksmanship?


Well, lessee:  I can speak Mandarin, and I am a Distinguished Expert shot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

I just got the news.  Scooter's place can be viewed right here as of JUST NOW.

Go to *Realtor.com* – when it comes up, type in: *3301 Brocksmith Road Ft. Pierce* to get all the pics.

"3301 S Brocksmith Rd, Fort Pierce, FL, 34945 is a single family home for sale listed on the market for 1 hour. The schools near 3301 S Brocksmith Rd include Forest Grove Middle School, Fort Pierce Central High School and Orange Avenue Baptist School." 

His lake (deep crystalline water): The bushy trees on the left are on the island. The bridge is a tad out of the left of the pic. 





Guest house:






The driveway goes another 300' behind you to Brocksmith Road in this pic.  The house is attached (left side) to the air-conditioned barn.  Barn also has private living quarters on the extreme right end.






There's a coupla dozen photos of the joint. The bathroom rain-shower has a special inch-square/inch thick clear blue circular floor that looks like you are standing on the surface of a pool.





A dozen French doors:


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 14, 2021)

If DeSantis  doesn't do something about the algy  blooms coming out of BigO SE & SW Fla. will not be a nice place to live...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

It's a great place to live. Not sure he can fix whatever everybody else fked up. He is a great Governor. Gotta feeling we will be seeing a lot more of him.
Algae been a problem along time. Even when I lived there.
Do You like DeSantis?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, lessee:  I can speak Mandarin, and I am a Distinguished Expert shot.


I figured you for more of a Top Gun type jet pilot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I figured you for more of a Top Gun type jet pilot.


Me too
Walt


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have large U-nails holding my knee on.  It doesn't bend enough for me to ride a bike, but it does go straight.  Had four surgeries on that side (only two on the right).



That gives you bragging rights for sure.  I've only had four knee surgeries, but was just hoping my two total knee replacements would last a lifetime.



bigsur51 said:


> damn , that Florida gets more attractive to us than the Pacific Northwest...both are great places to live aboard a sailboat and explore the inter coastal waterways



Less danger of an earthquake for sure, though more hurricanes and biting critters in the air and water.  From this perspective it looks like less insane leadership leading the charge in Florida.



ROSTERMAN said:


> China is more of a THREAT than the former Soviet Union was, The USSR would tell you we are planning to attack your azz. China does it in sneaky implements one bit at a time until its too late. Practice up on your Mandarin .



The Chinese have always planned for generations, while us'ns round eyes plan for the fiscal year.  Regardless of who is the greater threat, we are currently collectively threatened by China, Russia, North Korea, and Iran.  I doubt we would fair well if they decided to collectively gang bang us, even if we retaliated.

55F @ 85% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 68F.

Another day of rain, so planning to spend time with mostly indoor hobbies, aside from joyful time outdoors winding down the pup.  

Grayfox restocked the fridge yesterday, so I'm warming up the bead bath as we speak.  The Creme Brulee went over big time, so that's a given and she also picked up the cottage cheese, Jack, and Gruyere to try Egg Bites.

I need to pick up a case of wide mouth half pint jars and hope that doesn't turn out to be a project, as I've heard there are canning jar shortages.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 15, 2021)

Damn dog! My female springer loves to eat my plants. So that's one gone this morning. Fortunately a small one. Well there are still 20 left. And five skunk seeds waiting to sprout.


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits. Hotter that a firecracker out.  The sun stings the second it hits ya.  I can only go outside for a couple of minutes.  Can't imagine working out in it.  

Fortunately I spent a all of the morning and part of the afternoon in the grow.  Nice and cool down there.   I'm gonna have to tough it out and go out and water the plants....Mrs Pute just gave me the order.

Be right back.......



leafminer said:


> Damn dog! My female springer loves to eat my plants. So that's one gone this morning. Fortunately a small one. Well there are still 20 left. And five skunk seeds waiting to sprout.


My dog does the same thing.  I used to put my young starts on the computer room floor.....not anymore.  



WeedHopper said:


> Thanks brother. I'm setting with her in the room where they do the Chemo. We gotta be here for about 3 hours then 15 minutes of Radiation.
> She only does the Chemo on Mondays. The rest of the week it's Radiation only. That actually only takes about 15mins. The actual Radiation only last 3mins.


Your a good man Hopper.  She needs all the support you can give here.  When Mrs Pute had breast cancer I spent a lot of time in waiting rooms while she was getting treatment.  Been almost 6 years now and so far she is clean.  I dread it every time she goes in for her annual Mammogram.  


bigsur51 said:


> since China is our sworn enemy , as mayor of Munchinkanville , I do hereby order the immediate confiscation and return of all land owned by foreign enemies and all monies and assets to be forfeited to USA


Wouldn't that be nice.   Never happen.

Guess I will go down and shoot some pool.  One of those days that I actually have nothing to do.   Actually there is plenty to do but I ain't going outside any more that I absolutely have to.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2021)

just heard that Unigrower passed away yesterday

anyone else hear this?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)

If true RIP brother ..


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

QUOTE="bigsur51, post: 1124320, member: 60570"]
just heard that Unigrower passed away yesterday

anyone else hear this?
[/QUOTE]
I will go and check


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That gives you bragging rights for sure.  I've only had four knee surgeries, but was just hoping my two total knee replacements would last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently got 4 doz of them from Bed Bath and beyond on line of all places.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Yup it is true.  RIP Ronnie/uni


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2021)

Just ordered 4 doz 1 quart wide mouth, with BBB coupon about 57 bucks to door.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Damn dog! My female springer loves to eat my plants. So that's one gone this morning. Fortunately a small one. Well there are still 20 left. And five skunk seeds waiting to sprout.



My cat does the same thing.  Even after I planted her some winter wheat to munch on.



Bubba said:


> I recently got 4 doz of them from Bed Bath and beyond on line of all places. Bubba



Thanks for the heads up!



pute said:


> Yup it is true.  RIP Ronnie/uni



Oh wow!  I noticed that Uni wasn't posting and wondered where he was.  I still have some of his seeds. 

RIP and god speed brother!  We enjoyed your time with us and will be poorer with your loss.

51F @ 86% RH, gaugus and predicted to reach 79F.

A Cluster F*** looking for 1/2 pint wide mouth jars yesterday and finding naught. I finally settled on 1/4 pint small mouth, which turned out not to be a bad thing from a portion standpoint. I made "egg bits" in jars in the aluminum bead sous vide and they are so rich and flavorful, that one was enough.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I can't do much with my left hand in a terrible state and my elbow wrapped up but I managed to put five of the Superskunk seeds in. I've still got to make up four more pots for the Oaxaca sativas that popped a week ago.



What happened to your hand and elbow? I am a self-appointed expert on hand-wrist-arm injuries, having treated my own pro landscaping injuries for 30 years. Yes, I am am a woman, but I was not just puttering around. At 60, I observed that I could work circles around three 20 yr. old men.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> At 60, I observed that I could work circles around three 20 yr. old men.



A work ethic that embraces a Moral Compass


----------



## leafminer (Jun 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> What happened to your hand and elbow? I am a self-appointed expert on hand-wrist-arm injuries, having treated my own pro landscaping injuries for 30 years. Yes, I am am a woman, but I was not just puttering around. At 60, I observed that I could work circles around three 20 yr. old men.


I think it was building the pizza oven. Setting over 160 bricks, and I had to cut quite a few, and all the mortar and concrete work. I've had the elbow drained last week, about half a large syringe of murky fluid came out. The doc injected my hand with anaesthetic then seemed to ream out the tendon sheaths with a needle. Now I am taking Serrapeptidase, an anti.inflammatory, and hoping it will improve.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

posting trouble, will try to complete later.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I think it was building the pizza oven. Setting over 160 bricks, and I had to cut quite a few, and all the mortar and concrete work. I've had the elbow drained last week, about half a large syringe of murky fluid came out. The doc injected my hand with anaesthetic then seemed to ream out the tendon sheaths with a needle. Now I am taking Serrapeptidase, an anti.inflammatory, and hoping it will improve.



I have some compression and support advice if you need it. Yeah, you are kind of screwed when fluid buildup occurs. You can't drain that at home. How is your arm wrapped and supported, if I may ask? Could you post a pic? Only if you are comfortable to do so.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I figured you for more of a Top Gun type jet pilot.


I am an IFR pilot. <-- means you could paint the windows over and I could still fly somewhere and land.  Nyah, Nyah.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 17, 2021)

*OK FOLKS!!  THIS AIN'T POLITICS!!  BUT I AM TELLING YOU ALL TO NEVER PUT ON MASK AGAIN!!*

(LATE EDIT ADD: It speaks well for the tough resistance kids have for medieval diseases!  It is surprising there has not been (yet) a worldwide resurgence of friggin' plagues!)









						Could there be anything more gross than the masks your kids are wearing?
					

Because I'm a bit OCD, I realized in March 2020 that Americans were doing masks wrong.  People were constantly taking the same mask off and then putting it on again after it had spent time in pockets, purses, car seats, and backpacks, o...




					www.americanthinker.com
				




"The parents were concerned about potential contaminants on the mask, which is why they contacted the University of Florida’s Mass Spectrometry Research and Education Center for analysis. *Each mask sent to the lab had been either new or freshly laundered at the start of the day.* Then, the kids and the adult wore them for five to eight hours. The kids, aged 6 through 11, wore their masks for in-person schooling. In addition, for each mask, the parents sent samples from a t-shirt that one of the children had been wearing. Three of the masks were surgical masks, two were cotton, and one was a poly gaiter."

They took _clean, new masks of several kinds for their kids to wear with one adult wearing one (school)_. *They wore them one day*. This was what was found on them:

"...the analysis showed 11 dangerous pathogens on the masks:

_Streptococcus pneumoniae (pneumonia)_
_Mycobacterium tuberculosis (tuberculosis)_
_Neisseria meningitidis (meningitis, sepsis)_
_Acanthamoeba polyphaga (keratitis and granulomatous amebic encephalitis)_
_Acinetobacter baumanni (pneumonia, blood stream infections, meningitis, UTIs—resistant to antibiotics)_
_Escherichia coli (food poisoning)_
_Borrelia burgdorferi (causes Lyme disease)_
_Corynebacterium diphtheriae (diphtheria)_
_Legionella pneumophila (Legionnaires’ disease)_
_Staphylococcus pyogenes serotype M3 (severe infections—high morbidity rates)_
_Staphylococcus aureus (meningitis, sepsis)_
"Half of the masks were contaminated with one or more strains of pneumonia-causing bacteria. One-third were contaminated with one or more strains of meningitis-causing bacteria. One-third were contaminated with dangerous, antibiotic-resistant bacterial pathogens. In addition, less dangerous pathogens were identified, including pathogens that can cause fever, ulcers, acne, yeast infections, strep throat, periodontal disease, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, and more."

"Just about the only thing that didn’t show up on the masks was *COVID, even though the test was sensitive enough to have revealed COVID had it existed.

If you wear a mask after reading this, ask yourself why you are doing it.

Please spread this information.  It is important.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 17, 2021)

When we worn them I sprayed inside and outside with mist of 190 proof everclear alcohol.
Man what a rush , may be on to the next Tide Pod craze.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *OK FOLKS!!  THIS AIN'T POLITICS!!  BUT I AM TELLING YOU ALL TO NEVER PUT ON MASK AGAIN!!*
> 
> (LATE EDIT ADD: It speaks well for the tough resistance kids have for medieval diseases!  It is surprising there has not been (yet) a worldwide resurgence of friggin' plagues!)
> 
> ...


Where were the kids playing, Hopper's back yard? Surprised there wasn't a few social diseases mixed in.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I am an IFR pilot. <-- means you could paint the windows over and I could still fly somewhere and land.  Nyah, Nyah.



The actual zero visibility instrument landing can be a challenge. 



ROSTERMAN said:


> When we worn them I sprayed inside and outside with mist of 190 proof everclear alcohol.
> Man what a rush , may be on to the next Tide Pod craze.



As my allergies have me breathing through my mouth this time of year, I washed it out periodically with 80 proof, to combat any Covid that got around the mask.

I guess now that mask mandates have been lowered, I will have to start wearing my teeth again................................

55F @ 76% RH, gaugus and predicted to reach 84F.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The actual zero visibility instrument landing can be a challenge.



You ain't kidding.  The final test flight exam for IFR requires this washer-biter.  It is the only time I have done it. (I think I mighta peed a little.  I KNOW the examining pilot did!)

"Washer biter" -- a flight situation wherein yer arsehole bites washers out of the seat.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2021)

flight simulation software developed today is awesome ..  I prefer the p-51 escort packages


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 17, 2021)

Just an aside, here is my Dad, a flyboy navigator--His nick was Horizontal Hale.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 17, 2021)

I'll stick t


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My cat does the same thing.  Even after I planted her some winter wheat to munch on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more strange, BBB delivered them insanely fast, like 2-3 days.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You ain't kidding.  The final test flight exam for IFR requires this washer-biter.  It is the only time I have done it. (I think I mighta peed a little.  I KNOW the examining pilot did!) "Washer biter" -- a flight situation wherein yer arsehole bites washers out of the seat.



My only IFR landings were under a hood, with my trainer poised in the right seat.



patwi said:


> flight simulation software developed today is awesome ..  I prefer the p-51 escort packages



I played with one computer program, but it didn't include rudder controls, so didn't feel real.



Bubba said:


> Even more strange, BBB delivered them insanely fast, like 2-3 days.



You velly rucky boy brother!  I just checked BB&B on line and found jars, but not 1/2 pint wide mouth. 

56F @ 65% RH, gorgeous and predicted to reach 83F.

Another protest, this one for Patrick Kimmons, a black gang member shot by police responding to another shooting that he allegedly was involved in, but his mother doesn't believe it, so it can't be true.

The Multnomah County DA dropped all civil unrest charges from protests and refused to prosecute them, while indicting a Portland Police rapid response member for assault, resulting in the entire rapid response team resigning.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 18, 2021)

I love that time of day after rain. The evening sun slants down, illuminating the soft green contours of the tits hills, strangely like mounded watermelons repeating in endless female forms...


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Another hot one today.  Not quite as bad as it has been but still over 90.

Farg, I have to replace a Rain bird sprinkler head today.  Old one finally took a dump.  I hate thees heads.  I can replace it in minutes then spend the rest of the day trying to adjust it. 

One final note....Rabbits!!!  All over my garden.  Though out the winter Mrs Pute has gotten to know all the little varmits and won't let me do it the easy way.  This rabbit repellent doesn't do squat.  She is now gonna try garlic.   Damn woman won't let me kill anything....

Off to the sprinkler shop.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2021)

Tell your wife Pute that the wabbits could be carrying ticks, the Lyme kinda ticks .. shoot 'em


----------



## leafminer (Jun 18, 2021)

Damn sprinklers. A system came with my place. It has 16 sprinklers, of which I still haven't found three. Nor any plan as to where the pipes are. And all four of the control valves are leaking. So it's shut down right now.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 18, 2021)

"In parts of rural China where bat guano is collected from caves and used as fertiliser, people had been found to be carrying antibodies to those viruses, indicating previous infection." (The Guardian, today). So I guess it isn't a good idea to be using bat guano on our plants, guys. There is a famous cavern near me. Thousands of bats live in it. The government stopped public access, which seems like a damn good idea!


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

Sprinkler head is replace....only had to go back once for further instructions.  When I got there I complained about how complicated the thing is.  So, he gave me what he called a simpler version with no instructions.   Looked easy enough but when I got home I FORGOT what he made look so simple.  Anyway done. 





Now I need to remember what I was gonna do today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 18, 2021)

*@Hippie420
Finally find a better toothbrush*
^^^^^^​


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2021)

Good morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Farg, I have to replace a Rain bird sprinkler head today.  Old one finally took a dump.  I hate thees heads.  I can replace it in minutes then spend the rest of the day trying to adjust it.



I notice that city water pressure varies from daytime when I adjust the head flow and early morning when they run, so that I get more overspray.  

53F @ 79% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 84F.

Yesterday I picked up a 14" pot, so as to be able to use my 12" mandrel to wrap a heat exchanger coil.  I was unable to find a suitable mandrel to wrap 10 coils, so as to use the smaller can.  The wrapping operation went smoothly and this morning I will be installing the new coil and testing it, after breakfast out with friends.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Another hot one today.  Not quite as bad as it has been but still over 90.
> 
> Farg, I have to replace a Rain bird sprinkler head today.  Old one finally took a dump.  I hate thees heads.  I can replace it in minutes then spend the rest of the day trying to adjust it.
> 
> ...


pute  --

Marigolds.  Stops even deer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Hey!! That's my wife's _sister_!  (runt of the litter...)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> It's a great place to live. Not sure he can fix whatever everybody else fked up. He is a great Governor. Gotta feeling we will be seeing a lot more of him.
> Algae been a problem along time. Even when I lived there.
> Do You like DeSantis?


F*ck NO!
He won nomination by claiming tangerine toddler was backing him. I will give you he has done a couple of things to help the state. But I feel he is helping himself more than he is the state. He is STILL taking $$ from big sugar...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2021)

"tangerine toddler"? Any mods worth a damn in the house?


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2021)

I am here.....what is a tangerine toddler.  So Drift  most I know like the guy.   He must have been involved with your run in with LEO....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

I asked a simple fking question. A simple no would have been fine. The guy is a great Governor and I wouldn't give two shits what side of the isle he is on or who backed him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> "tangerine toddler"? Any mods worth a damn in the house?


Yep,,That Tangerine shit won't be tolerated here. No Orange man crap or making fun of any President. I'm sick of that bullshit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2021)

damn ,sounds like I missed some excitement


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

You didn't miss nothing. Same Ole bullshit.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2021)

Quit holding back Hopper....it's ok tell us how you really feel.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

I always do. I'm tired of this nasty ass political banter. Ppl need to move on and let it go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 19, 2021)

Just a Great song Thats all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

Roster you funny fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

Let's dance.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2021)

Good mawning! Merry Father's (& muther's) days.

60F @ 80% RH, 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 94F.

I miscounted steps and stepped off one too soon in the basement, proving yet again that the Tattered Old Graywolf still bounces on concrete.

I finished plumbing in the new condenser coil and made two runs with 190 proof to flush it out. It works well, but doesn't self drain well, so I have to blow it down to clear it. I may replace the 1/2" coil with a 1/4" coil to force it drain with back pressure.

The last batch has quit bubbling, so today I will start stripping the wash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

Morning Misfits. Hope you old bastards have a great day. My kids and Grandchildren will be here today. To fking hot to grill. They wanted to cook for me and I said order Pizza and Wings.I'm staying inside.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Let's dance.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I asked a simple fking question. A simple no would have been fine. The guy is a great Governor and I wouldn't give two shits what side of the isle he is on or who backed him.


That there, my good friend, is a prime example of how ONE teeny-tiny, "innocuous" but...
POLITICAL question can imitate a single lit cigarette thrown out the window of a passing car into a pine forest.

We're all refugees here from sincere people going at each other without let.

If it makes you feel better, there is an un-named individual I would vote for President if he ever chooses to run.

But... [Old Lodgeskins ON] "We will not talk of that unfortunate time..." [/O.L. OFF]


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2021)

happy fathers day misfits


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

Very true Unca Walt. It's sad we can't have an adult conversation without getting petty. I figured since he has such a high number of ppl in his State that likes what he is doing that someone living there wouldnt answer me like that. I should have known better. 
Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Good morning fellow islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2021)

67F @ 65% RH, gaugus and predicted to reach 98F.

Two fathers day gift certificates and a call.  Hope ya'll fathers and muthers enjoyed our day!

Another shooting death, probably gang related, and an unprovoked stabbing of a stranger in the back.

I stripped two gallon of sugar wash yesterday using the EtOH Pro and yielded about a half gallon of 130 proof.  I'll strip the balance today.

I also plan to run another 190 proof wash through my new still to clean out the new coil.  I've run two runs of 190 proof through it so far and the ethanol is still not crystal clear.  I was hoping to use for this batch, but not until it is pristine.

I picked up a Storz & Bickel Mighty vaporizer to try vaping herb for a change.  A nice piece!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2021)

67 here, 86% humidity, with an expected high of 71. No chance of huricaines, either.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2021)

Them damn' UFO's.

I saw one!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I have some compression and support advice if you need it. Yeah, you are kind of screwed when fluid buildup occurs. You can't drain that at home. How is your arm wrapped and supported, if I may ask? Could you post a pic? Only if you are comfortable to do so.....


Thanks. I'm OK with the elbow now. I put an elastic bandage on it for a day. My hand is slowly improving. I'm glad I had it treated although at the time the pain was incredible. My wife was there and she said it looked and sounded as if I was about to give birth. Good value for $50. I suppose I need to stop pretending I am 23 y.o.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2021)

66F @ 67% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 86F.

Finishing the fermented sugar wash this morning.  Yesterday I extracted a gallon of 130 proof using the EtOH Pro and should get another 1500 ml.

I also cut the refrigeration hose I was using on my test sled apart to inspect the liner and discovered deterioration, so I replaced it with a stainless jacketed PTFE hose and ran another cleaning run.  Voile, the next wash came out perfectly clear.  Alas, my pot is no longer holding full vacuum, so I am looking for a better unit than the modified pressure cooker I'm using.

I have an 8:00AM appoint with my new orthopedic surgeon to figure out what is suddenly preventing my left knee from extending all the way and another appointment tomorrow with my GP for an exam to renew my medications.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wake up ya sleepy heads!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have an 8:00AM appoint with my new orthopedic surgeon to figure out what is suddenly preventing my left knee from extending all the way and another appointment tomorrow with my GP for an exam to renew my medications.


IMO, since I've had all kindsa knee sturgeons, you gots a chunk of busted loose cartilage that stops movement.  Had it in both knees my own self.

Useta be -- back in the Olden Days of my youth, they had to expose everything with a huge incision to pluck out the offending piece of junk.  Nowadays, they can do it with 90% less pain.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2021)

QUOTE WITHOUT COMMENT --


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

Just heard on the tube that a pill is being developed to help prevent and minimize the covid.  Hmmm.....before long they will develop a patch that prevents the shit.....ha ha.  Take this shot and shove it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)

I am forming a deep shame unit, let me know how many spots to hold


----------



## leafminer (Jun 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 66F @ 67% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 86F.
> 
> Finishing the fermented sugar wash this morning.  Yesterday I extracted a gallon of 130 proof using the EtOH Pro and should get another 1500 ml.
> 
> ...


You appear to be discovering the problems I encountered in Saudi. First, no kind of plastic or rubber resists ethanol vapour for long. Be VERY careful to avoid an alcohol vapour leak. It's invisible and very dangerous because you can be intoxicated very quickly and the explosion and fire risk. I had to change the big neoprene seal on the pressure cooker every month.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2021)

If I was distilling liquor in SA, I'd be more worried about getting a shoulder level hair cut.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> IMO, since I've had all kindsa knee sturgeons, you gots a chunk of busted loose cartilage that stops movement.  Had it in both knees my own self.  Useta be -- back in the Olden Days of my youth, they had to expose everything with a huge incision to pluck out the offending piece of junk.  Nowadays, they can do it with 90% less pain.



Except I don't have any cartilage left, because both knees have been replaced with metal ones.  



leafminer said:


> You appear to be discovering the problems I encountered in Saudi. First, no kind of plastic or rubber resists ethanol vapour for long. Be VERY careful to avoid an alcohol vapour leak. It's invisible and very dangerous because you can be intoxicated very quickly and the explosion and fire risk. I had to change the big neoprene seal on the pressure cooker every month.



The pressure cooker seal does indeed appear to be the problem, the cooker was made in Germany and I don't see readily available replacement parts.  I am replacing the cooker itself with a welded bottom 12" Sanitary spool with a clamped lid and PTFE seal.  That will also allow me to use my reflux column from a previous build.

58F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 85F.

I finished my distillation run and ended up with two half gallons and a quart of 130 proof.  Cleaning up my mess for the cleaning ladies today.

I had my appointment with a new orthopedic surgeon to check out my knee, but the x-rays didn't show anything, so scheduling a CAT scan.

An appointment with my GP this morning to renew my prescription meds for BP and enlarged prostate.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh, Lordy... lookit this. It mentions a party, but is not political:





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Get this:  Twitter would go on to censor that tweet for vaccine misinformation!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2021)

it is early to think but not to drink.........coffee


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If I was distilling liquor in SA, I'd be more worried about getting a shoulder level hair cut.


Bwahaha!!!



ROSTERMAN said:


> I am forming a deep shame unit, let me know how many spots to hold


I am in....try and shame me and her gonna get an ear full.  I am proud!!



bigsur51 said:


> it is early to think but not to drink.........coffee
> 
> 
> View attachment 274361
> View attachment 274362


I will join you.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 23, 2021)

Lightning storm hit, right over the house, a strike in the garden, the scene outside lit up in brilliant colour. But in the morning I found my desktop PC blown up, the wall warts for the modem and telephone blown, and the solar panel control system not functioning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 23, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Lightning storm hit, right over the house, a strike in the garden, the scene outside lit up in brilliant colour. But in the morning I found my desktop PC blown up, the wall warts for the modem and telephone blown, and the solar panel control system not functioning.


Hope you have insurance


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Saw the neatest lightening storm I'd ever seen around 40 years ago back when I lived in suburbia. Had three huge windows in the living room, which made it perfect to set on the couch and watch the light show. Big bolt came down and hit the transformer on the pole right across from the house, probably 80 feet away. Lights flickered and came back on. A minute later, another big bolt hit the same place. Lights went out and came back on a few minutes later. Third hit five minutes later put her down for the count.
Called CP and reported the power being off and waited. Half an hour or so later, I see a truck driving slowly at the far end of the road, shining a spotlight on the poles. I walked out in the road and waved a flashlight back and forth at the truck. A crotchetily old dude pulled up to me and I told him that it was this transformer and pointed my light at it. He gave me a gruff, "How the hell do YOU know." Told him I'd witnessed it glow cherry red after the third strike. His reply? "Yep, that's the one!"
One transformer and an hour later, the power's back on.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 23, 2021)

Need a new PSU and motherboard too. I just hope the hard drive is OK.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Lightning storm hit, right over the house, a strike in the garden, the scene outside lit up in brilliant colour. But in the morning I found my desktop PC blown up, the wall warts for the modem and telephone blown, and the solar panel control system not functioning.



Wal shit brother!  After losing my computer to a strike, I put it on an isolator with battery backup and put a surge suppressor on the main line to protect the rest of the equipment.  Some of my neighbors lost appliances and furnaces at the same strike.

58F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 88F.  Starting to warm up and predicted to reach 112F by Sunday.  100 year record is 107F.

Miss Layla and I dropped off a garbage bag full of tennis balls at the local Humane Society for da pups and then spent some quality time at Fernhill dog park while the cleaning ladies had their way with the lair.

I had my med checkup with my doctor and she again tried to put me on cholesterol reduction medicine when I have abnormally low cholesterol.  When I pointed that out to her, she said that there "might be" other benefits.  I told her again that I won't take any medication that I don't need.  She must be getting a kickback on prescriptions she writes.  

Getting bids to repaint one of the duplexes.  We just had some stucco repairs done on the faux rocks and it needs to be sealed and painted to match.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2021)

Holy Mackerel!!

The news says John McAffee of anti-virus software committed suicide in a Barcelona prison.

But then...  lookit this:


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2021)

I got the PC back. Mainboard and PSU replaced. Pretty cheap, just $75. Then I had to hack Windows to activate it because I have changed the mainboard. But I just discovered my Pioneer HiFi amp is blown up too. ARGH! Still, the ole lady is away with the inlaws. So I have put some Irish country music on damn bloody loud and just waiting for the outside temperature to drop a bit more, so I can go outside and wait for the fireflies.
Here is the Darth Vader of parasites on one of my plants.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2021)

From when I lived in San Antonio, TX. Now, I know that at least one of y'all come fromTX. I was driving along and on the radio comes this remarkably racist, but very funny, advert: (dates from 2001)
Be-ding! Store doorbell. Texas white guy voice. "Hey, how much is the Coke?"
Pakistani or Indian voice: "It is $3 for the six can, sir."
White guy: "But I can get it at Walmart for $1.40!"
Indian: "Well then sir, I suggest you buy it at Walmart."
White guy: "You people should go back to where you came from!"
Indian: "Please sir, do not send me back to Houston! It is the pit of h e l l!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2021)

Houston and Austin suck. But so does a lot of cites in different States. I can name several.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2021)

Don't be slammin' Detroit and Flint, damn ya!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2021)

Just don't drink the water in Flint.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2021)

Good morning.

Its ok to drink water if it has coffee in it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Its ok to drink water if it has coffee in it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274394



It would certainly put lead in your pencil!  

64F @ 74% RH, gaugus and predicted to reach 95F, on the way to 114F Sunday.

Oregon dialing for dollars by passing bill that raises the tax on cannabis from a maximum of 20% to 27%.

Carpet cleaning yesterday, so furniture all moved into the dining and kitchen areas, making navigation tricky. It should be dry enough to move them back into place today.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

I have Georgia Thumpers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I have Georgia Thumpers.
> View attachment 274401




Wowza, that looks a whole lot like an Oklahoma biker smiley!


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 25, 2021)

Georgia Thumpers are huge, with magnificent armor. I usually just let them eat, except for my cannabis plants.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

leafminer said:


> You appear to be discovering the problems I encountered in Saudi. First, no kind of plastic or rubber resists ethanol vapour for long. Be VERY careful to avoid an alcohol vapour leak. It's invisible and very dangerous because you can be intoxicated very quickly and the explosion and fire risk. I had to change the big neoprene seal on the pressure cooker every month.


Ever seen someone take a "hit" off of a whiskey still spigot? I don't do it, but apparently "instant intoxication"  I guess. Probably bad on lungs.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

This is a girl I could get to like.  Ya gotta watch her a few times to get the full flavor


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

Sign at the entrance to my place...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)

oH HE IS SO GETTING LAID TONIGHT


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> oH HE IS SO GETTING LAID TONIGHT


I cannot watch that more than twice without snorking in laughter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 274430


Knock it over with him in there    even better


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2021)

Here is a hard start to my day:

https://i.chzbgr.com/full/5424328704/h10DFCDD8/sideshow-bob-tryouts-fail


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2021)

I do find it hard getting up in the morning.
And then it goes away after a piss.

Moar coffee!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2021)

69F @ 77% RH, gorgeous and predicted to reach 107F today, 114F tomorrow, and 115F Monday.................................

A day spent sorting through paper work, shredding, and packing for archiving.  

Breakfast out a Gravy this morning with friends.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2021)

My lunch plans sailed away, literally. Been raining all week, so the OH and I figured we'd hit the homecoming carnival on it's last day, today. Took the Jeep 'cause I remembered almost getting stuck a few years back after a one day downpour. Jeep was a good choice, but the rides were shut down and the only thing going was a bingo/beer tent in the afternoon. Gal at the gate claimed that the vender tents had collapse during the last rain, and that they were about to pack up, but they couldn't leave town because they couldn't get the ride trucks out of the fields. We were looking forward to corn dogs, elephant ears, and greasy fries. Yeah, I know it ain't gourmet food, but we like 'em once a year.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 26, 2021)

Ok so just had to share my moment yesterday because in almost 20 years now in air conditioning I’ve never ran into this before.

So I get a service request that a homeowners ac unit is not keeping up. Could be multiple things to cause this so I show up to diagnose the issue. When I get there on the roof to check it out I noticed everything was working as it should. So I go inside to quiz the homeowner on what exactly is happening and when.


I notice all the windows are open and the house is at 90 degrees and it’s 102 outside. So tell him to close the windows because the Ac is working well right now.

He says “Oh I have to leave the windows open because my cat likes to look outside”. So at this point I am very confused. Cause first of all the windows are glass and I can see out of them fine. 

So as polite as I could I advised the homeowner to have the windows closed while the air conditioning is running. Collected my 75 dollars and left.

I really hope this person does not have children!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2021)

76F @ 67% RH, gorgeous and predicted to reach 115F. A new 100 year high record from 108F made yesterday, up from 107F . 86F in the house this morning when I opened it up and turned on all the fans to blow it down. An hour later it is down to 85F.

Breakfast out yesterday with Grayfox and a friend at Gravy, where we had their delightful Chile Verde breakfast. Mostly reading and hanging out due to the heat.

No protest or riots yesterday, and I predict there won't be today or tomorrow, predicted to be 114F. I brought the camping pads down from the garage loft, in case we have to sleep in the basement for the next couple of days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunday!Sunday!Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> get the ride trucks out of the fields. We were looking forward to corn dogs, elephant ears, and greasy fries. Yeah, I know it ain't gourmet food, but we like 'em once a year.


What's elephant ears ???


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2021)

This should go viral.  I have seen it before, but did not help get it around.

There also a video of him saying the same thing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What's elephant ears ???


It's like a Indian (feather, not dot) flat bread, deep fried and covered in sugar, honey, cinnamon, and anything else that tickles your fancy. I've seen people drizzle chocolate on 'em. A little sweet for me, but once a year is fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This should go viral.  I have seen it before, but did not help get it around.
> 
> There also a video of him saying the same thing.
> 
> View attachment 274502


For your pleasure








						We have the whole thing! The notorious 2011 article on Bill Gates and depopulation
					

People started to think the meme it’s just that, as no one seemed to get a hold of the paper in either physical or digital form. We have found the whole publication




					silview.media


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 27, 2021)

Kicked back in my Liberty Blacks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2021)

82F @ 53% RH, gorgeous, 6 mph wind, and predicted to reach 116F.

112 yesterday and the hottest day on record in OR, with today projected to be hotter.

Good food, times, and people at a dinner party in Beaverton.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2021)

Monday morning coming down or going up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Too bad she had to waste all of that on the Kennedy boys.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2021)

She'll poke your eye out


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> It's like a Indian (feather, not dot) flat bread, deep fried and covered in sugar, honey, cinnamon, and anything else that tickles your fancy. I've seen people drizzle chocolate on 'em. A little sweet for me, but once a year is fine.


Holy Cakes, Hips!

You just added to my Bucket List!

Lest you think my BL was _meh_, I've hand-fed sharks on CNN, rode in a sum-barine, been on an A/C, piloted a commercial jet with passengers aboard (TINS), looped a Cessna 152, have more than 1000 hours SCUBA (Atlantic/Pacific), rescued a gorgeous (topless) lady from drowning, (eat your fargin heart out, @Big!  Flew a dead-stick plane to a perfect landing with only 5 hours solo, and shiite like that.

Now comes the most important part of this post.  I ask thee --





Can you tell when Unca is as high as a lady giraffe's genitals. <-- I'm a fargin wordsmith.  I can dance all around some helpless AI.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy Cakes, Hips!
> 
> You just added to my Bucket List!
> 
> ...




Only in your wildest dreams!!!???


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 28, 2021)

Thou speakest to _moi_, churl?

Being of unsound mind and a pieced-together bod (show ya that if ya ask nice) I grant a one-off.  Very rare.  Better'n well done.

Read a Bucket List Checked Item and weep snot for _not_ having the chance...

*Rootin’ With The Hawgs 

Unca Walt*​
The brand-new day broke through the dark.  Through the window near my bunkbed, I could see that it was windy out, and chilly, with a hint of rain at the edges.  It was the kind of day that makes for ruddy cheeks and green grass.  My trouble is that I believe ruddy cheeks are for girls, and green grass is for cows -- and I’m happiest when I’m good and stinking hot.        

“Ah, lookit the blustery weather,” Charlie offered from the bunk across the way, “makes you feel good to be alive.”       

“When it’s like this, I don’t feel either.”  I was starting off cranky.  We were in the bunkhouse on Brahma Island, which is the largest fresh-water-surrounded island in the United States.  We were going wild boar hunting this morning, and I was a little bit in the hole with the thought of mucking about in a cold, evil swamp when I really wanted to muck about in a hot, yummy swamp.  Oh, well, here we were, out in the edges of Yeehaw Junction... it _had_ to be more comfortable than being up to my gizzard in that blue snow which caused me such icy wretchedness on Mt. Everest in Colorado.  Hawg huntin’ is more temperate than elk huntin’, if for no other reason than that the clever beasties are considerate enough not to climb mountains and live in sub-zero misery.         
Charlie and Himself had arrived the day before.  The previous day’s exploits could be summed up as a learning experience.  We learned that the huge guide, who went by the name “Snake” was crazy.  And that while it was a relatively simple matter to shoot a hawg, getting a trophy boar was a different matter entirely.

We had spotted a dozen or more of our quarry, but none of the size and ferociousness we lusted for.

Little did I realize that today was to be The Day.

            Delicious smells were coming from the huge bunkhouse kitchen, where Doug- The-Cook was preparing great masses of concentrated cholesterol.  Since it is a well-known, proven scientific fact that vacation calories and fats do not _ever_ stick to the human body, I found myself eagerly wolfing down humongous clots of sausage, eggs, grits and white gravy (poured all over the hot muffins).  A mere half-gallon of coffee, and I was ready to whip my weight in butterflies.

            “Want some more coffee, Walt?”  Charlie had the big pot in his clutches, waving it at me.

            I declined politely; I had enough caffeine in me to make my hands shake like Marcel Marceau on crack.

            “Well then,” rumbled Snake’s freight-train voice, “let’s go git us a big hawg.”

          The truck awaited us outside.  It was a sort of pickup truck on steroids.  It had a big cage in it to hold the dogs, and a bunch of gunracks on the cab roof.  The tires were about chest-high, and the bumpers would not have been out of place on an Abrams M-1 Main Battle Tank.

            We climbed on.

            Well, as an average, we climbed on.  Charlie leaped on, and I sort of creaked on.  I find it annoying that Charlie is two years older than I am, and he jogs.  He’s as fit as a flea.  Now, me... I’m 80.  That’s not old, if you’re a tree.  But I’ve had somewhat rougher mileage -- my bod looks like it was put together on a government contract out of scrap parts.  But I’m not old.  To me, old age is always 15 years older than I am.  I don’t want to pick on Charlie just because he’s so healthy.  Well, not much, anyway.  I always say that if you can’t say something good about someone, sit right down here by me.

            The two dogs were yelping for joy at the prospect of going hunting.  They raced each other to get into the cage in the truck.

            A great lurch, and we were off.

            It is now time to step aside, so to speak, and explain the concept of wild boar hunting on Brahma Island.

            The first thing you should know is that wild boars have no natural enemies.  That means that they are not necessarily afraid of you.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 28, 2021)

more...
  There are two options:  You can ride around, looking far ahead through the brush and trees to spot the critturs.  Or, when the vegetation gets really heavy, you can stop the truck, and let the dog run around sniffing through the palmettos.  Either scenario generally has the same result -- the dog winds up chasing the boar (which can run amazingly fast) until the boar gets _really_ annoyed, and turns at bay.  This is a critical time, for the dog is really stupid.  Or brave to the point of recklessness.

            The dog will continue to bark, and charge at the boar, distracting it from the approach of the truck.  The hunter piles off of the truck, and gets over near enough to the boar for a clear shot before it finally decides to make muttburgers out of its pestering canine tormentor.  This is tricky, because the boar may just decide to suddenly ignore the dog and make peopleburgers out of the guy with the rifle.

            We had decided by rock-paper-scissors that it was my “up” this day.  That meant that Charlie would be my backup, whose job it would be to drop the boar if it began to eat me if I missed my shot.

            We rode around uneventfully for a while, and then Snake decided to let the dog check out an isolated patch of palmetto.  We all got out of the truck to watch Ole Blue go to work.

            Bingo!

            A _basso profundo_ grunt came from the palmetto clump just as Ole Blue poked his nose in.  With frenetically insane barks, O.B. flushed the monster from its hidey-hole.

            Unfortunately, the inconsiderate beast ran directly out of the far side of the clump, and headed at high speed for the deepest jungle on the island with the maniac dog at his heels.  Snake, Charlie, and Your Humble Obedient followed around the palmetto clump.

            Normally, the only part of me that runs is my nose (or my stockings, when I’m in drag), but this was an emergency.  As Snake shouted over his shoulder, “If he gets into that jungle, he may kill the dog before we can get anywhere near him!”

            The jungle that Snake was referring to looked like something out of the original King Kong movie.  We watched the mismatched pair disappear into it.  Snake was nearly out of sight by the time I wheezed up to the edge of the incredibly dense palmetto.  It was so thick, I could not see my own feet, and I could just make out parts of Snake, who was standing about ten feet ahead of me.

            The dog kept up its frenzied barking.

            I could hear a sudden, loud crash-rustle of palmetto fronds, and suddenly the dog gave a high-pitched squeal and went silent.

            Snake cussed.  We pushed into the palmettos as fast as we could.  I couldn’t see a thing, and was now just following the sound made by the big guy ahead of me.  I began to think about those huge rattlesnakes that were in all the photos around the bunkhouse.  They lived in this very stuff.  Eek.  Eek.

            The dog started barking again.  Relief.

            Snake was suddenly there.  He grabbed my shoulder and whispered fiercely

            “He’s right up ahead, if you duck down low, you can see him.  Go in an git him!  Quick!  Before he kills Ole Blue!”

          There was nothing for it.  I believe in the philosophy that no man can be sure of his courage until the day of his death, but I was too much caught up in the hunt to be rational and seriously consider the insanity of just what I was about to do.  Besides, the secret to the greatest enjoyment of life is to live dangerously.

            The Fabled PC puts it differently.  She says that when I am between two evils, I like to try out the one I’ve never done before.  And I am not afraid of dying – I just do not want to be there when it happens.

            So I offered up a prayer that all rattlesnakes would take a short vacation, and got down on my stomach to begin crawling toward the racket.  Charlie helped my state of mind enormously by offering the whispered observation:

            “Geez, Walt, I can’t see any part of you at all past your waist.”  His foot was touching mine as he spoke.  “I can’t give you any backup.”

            Oh.  Fine.

            The din was deafening.  When the boar gruntsquealed, the palmettos shook.  The crazy dog was barking itself into psychosis.  I was shaking like an aspen leaf, and without even aspen their leaf to do it.

            Then I saw it.

            Well, I saw the ear.  The ear was huge.  It was about 7 or 8 feet away.  Lessee now... the dog’s mayhem was coming from a little to my right... that means the boar was facing it.  If I could see an ear, that meant the rest of the boar was... over _there_.

            I brought the rifle up.  It rattled a palmetto frond.

            And everything changed.

            The boar turned on me at full speed.  The time it took to travel about 1½ body lengths was about a fifth of a second.  My finger squeezed the trigger convulsively.

            The boar contacted the end of the rifle barrel just as the rifle went off.  I felt a short, bright pain by the bridge of my nose and eye.  It was the boar’s razor tusk.

            Then Snake was there, and the nutty dog was ripping at the dead boar’s ear in a righteous indignation.

            I was bleeding like (you should pardon the expression) a stuck pig.  Charlie handed me his handkerchief.  He looked at the tableau.

            “Wow!  That’s as close as you can get!  Great shot!”

            Little did he know that I never shot intentionally, all I did was sort of spasm at the right split-second.  Snake handed me a bottle of ardent spirits from the truck.

            I took a shaky much-needed pull, then another.  All I could think of to say was, “The reason why I like to drink:  when I’m thirsty, to cure it; when I’m not... to prevent it.”

            I think next time Charlie and I go out, we’re going to try rhinoceros wrestling -- or maybe bobbing for cobras... you know, something a little tamer.

_______________________________________________________________________

Bottom line, son:  I wuz truin'.  Want to learn how to fly?  ALWAYS accept "TINS"


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy Cakes, Hips!
> 
> You just added to my Bucket List!
> 
> ...


When you do the north face of K2 naked without O2 bottles, come back and talk to me.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

Supposed to rain tomorrow.

:bongrip:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2021)

(*sigh*)  Some folks MUST be shown.  Please note, Hips, the above posted article was not written yesterday.

Here is the *CNN* story.  I will tell you for the very last time:  when you see *TINS*, that is my word (and many other GI's). Teasing, of course, is acceptable and unlimited.

But an honorable person would see that if there is written proof available, TINS means just that.

You are not there. Fix it. And read this and tell me if you think it was written since I mentioned it in my checked-off Bucket List.  Yes or No, Buster.  


*This...  Is CNN!

ã  Unca Walt*​          Right off, I could see this was going to be a good day.  I tell myself this same mantra every time I go down to the dock where Captain Charlie’s *Shenandoah* picks me up, and I see that there are small craft warnings on the Intracoastal.

And this time I said it twice.  For it is a poorly kept secret, Gentle Reader, that Your Humble Obedient &tc. is desperately prone to seasickness.  It is a weakness for which, unlike my weakness for beautiful redheaded barbarian ladies, I am not proud.  While we are on the subject of those lovelies, I might as well report that mine, The Fabled PC, was snug abed.  She had mumbled something into her lacy pillow about it being bad luck to watch the takeoff or whatever, and I could go on down to the dock alone.  She would suffer my absence with some more nonnie-nonnie.     

She can be so noble sometimes.       

But now, as I looked up toward Lake Boca from the dock, my eyes were leaking tears in the rushing wind.  Whitecaps formed from shore to shore in the Intracoastal.  I said the mantra for the third time.  I didn’t do it after that -- I didn’t want to wear the batteries out.        

A panel truck pulled up beside me, and the CNN crew got out.  *CNN?* Oh.  Yeah.  It seems that they had heard of Captain Charlie’s exploits from a newspaper in Texas, of all things, and they had arranged to do a “shoot” of Your Humble Obedient &tc. feeding the sharks off of Delray Beach. 

It is something we do each week.  But this time, CNN wanted to record it for the delectation of the civilized world.  The cameraman was a big, hulking brute with a face like muted thunder.  He looked like he ate the furniture for breakfast.   But the guy that was going to be filmed diving with us was so handsome, he made me glad that the Fabled PC was not here.       

Nobody seemed to notice the howling wind except me while we waited for the _Shenandoah_ to crunchsmashcrash into the dock.  Ah well...       

Soon we were all aboard, and the African Quee -- I mean the Shenandoah began chugging out to sea, with Charlie kicking the boiler every now and then.  Sure enough, ten minutes along the coast, I began to feel the need to call for “Earl!”.

In fact, everybody did -- except Captain Charlie and the hulking cameraman, who was chewing some dried beef red-hots for a mid-morning snack.  The aroma of those things even in normal conditions would give a hyena a fit of the dry heaves, but he was looking extraordinarily tough and superior.  I thought regretfully to myself, “If I had killed him twenty years ago, I’d be getting out of prison about now.”        

Then Captain Charlie announced over the PA system (he loves to use it, and will accept any excuse, even though he could just turn around and _talk _to everybody), “OK, folks, we are here.  It’s time to suit up and go gettem!”        

Since I had just that moment finished calling for dinosaurs, I was in that blessed state of grace where one has about five minutes before one begins to die again.  I happily begin to put on my flippers and tank.

Hulking Brute Cameraman nudges my shoulder.  I look up.       

“Where’s the cage?”  He is looking all over the Shenandoah, which I had tidied up to the point where it resembled a delicatessen that had been looted by a Viking raiding party.       
“What cage?”  I honestly didn’t know what he meant.        

“The shark cage.”        

“We don’t have one.”        

“Whaddayamean, ‘We.  Don’t.  Have.  One!’’  He looked about to see if I was serious.  I must have been, because I was sitting on the transom in my bathing suit, flippers, mask, and scuba tank.        

“But that mesh armor stuff ain’t all that good, and it don’t pertect yer head n’ stuff.”        
“We don’t use armor.  Just bathing suits.”        

“You.  Don’t.  Use.  Armor...” the sweat on his brow was a bright yellow, “You.  Don’t .  Use.  A.  Shark.  Cage.”  He had a funny way of speaking.       

“You got it.  No bang sticks or other stuff either.  Let’s go.”        

“Gleek.  Glik.”

At this point, Super Handsome, the _other_ CNN guy, sez to Hulking Brute, “Ahhh... Brutus… _I’m_ going to stay on board.  You can get all the film you want of me back on shore where it’s safe… I mean, where I can interview the surviv-- I mean, the Shenandoah crew.”        

Brutus (I might have known that was his moniker) looks at me like I was made of nitroglycerin and blasting caps and says in a suddenly tiny voice, “Are you really going in the water out here to feed sharks by hand, wearing just what you are wearing?”        

“Yup.”  I was really enjoying this.  “Nothing to worry about.  I have a sign printed in ‘shark’ tattooed in infra-red all down my body.  It says, ‘Don’t Eat This Guy, He Tastes Awful  Please Eat The OTHER Guy’.  Nothing to worry about.”        

I distinctly heard him mumble, “Prob’ly ain’t no sharks down there.  It’s a put-on.”  And other things.  I heard something about “cab driving” and “momma”.      

Anyway, the first twinges of my imminent fall from anti-seasickness grace were becoming apparent.  So, I grabbed the guy, and over we went.        

Sixty feet down, the clear water on the beautiful reef was densely populated with grunts and things.  I immediately nailed one hapless little guy with my pole spear.        

True to form, the sharks appeared from nowhere.  I pulled the wounded grunt off of the prongs, and tossed him six inches up.  A humongous Caribbean Reef shark came straight in at me, and inhaled it.  I turned around to see if the cameraman had gotten to the bottom yet, and saw the lens of the camera six inches over my shoulder.  He had gotten a superlative shot.  My attitude toward him changed instantly.  Scared he might have been, but he was right there, doing a professional job.

          For forty minutes, I had sharks all over me.  Fortunately, they can read their own language, and none bothered to taste me.  Then it was time to go back up.  The biggest shark came back one last time, and I took my regulator out of my mouth and blew him a kiss for being so nice.

Back on the Shenandoah, the cameraman was absolutely hyper.



“That was fantastic!  I wanna do it again!  And I wasn’t scared at all!  On the way down, I thought that this was my last day, but once the sharks came, it was _fun_!”      

This is the reaction we _always_ get from the folks we take down.  Charlie and Your Humble Obedient &tc. were grinning like we had both just gotten fresh lobotomies.  It is a pleasure to see someone that you have made that happy.

Super Handsome interviewed us for two hours back at the home port of the Shenandoah (Charlie’s house).  The Fabled PC demurely stood behind the camera, beaming with pride at her soon-to-be-temporarily-famous spouse.       

So look for the CNN special in November.  I think you will know which one, because they’ll start it out with Voice-Of-God James Earl Jones saying       

“This.........is CNN.  And _Unca Waltie_.”


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2021)

67F @ 73% RH, double gorgeous, 4 mph wind, and predicted to plunge to 97F today, after new record of 116F yesterday.

Power grid overloaded by air conditioners and 13,000 without power, MAX shutdown, and highways buckling at the expansion joints, requiring closures.  Fire danger is extreme, and all July 4th fireworks banned.

A couple early dog walks, but mostly we just hung around inside in front of the fans and read or napped.  Today I plan to work at getting a haircut.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2021)

One mo' thang, Hips:  The piloting of the passenger plane?  No article written about that for obvious reasons, but I will take the time to 'splain to you how that could possibly have happened.

A LOOONG time ago, when I still had hair, I got my Private Pilot's License.  I went further and got my IFR rating. <-- That means they can paint the windows, and you can still fly the plane to its destination by instruments alone.

My Beautiful Scottish Witch and Your Humble Obdn't &tc were going to Jamaica from Floriduh. Forty-some years ago.  I won't tell you the airline.  But as we were boarding, I saw the door to the cockpit was open.  This was before all the bullshiet of today.

I pulled out my brand-new, shiny IFR Pilot's License and handed it to the pretty flight attendant and asked her if it would be OK for me to go "drool on the instruments". My actual quote.

She said, "I'll check and see."

Ten seconds later, Brian, the pilot (no last name) waves me in.  We talked for several minutes while I gaped in amazement:  The instruments could have been removed from a Cessna 152 and put in this monster plane!  They were identical.  TINS. I gawped while he grinned.

Of course, there were other, truly unknown thingies -- radar alt -- yada.

The plane was near filled when Brian says:  _*"Hey, Walt, would you like to fly up here with us?"*_
I spun around so fast and told my Precious Darling she was on her own and I'd meet her in Jamaica, that Brian and my Witch busted out laughing.

So the pretty flight attendant lowered the jump seat.  I thought they were just sorta small folding chairs.  Nope.  Quite comfy.

Anyway, we took off and headed for Cuba.  After about ten miles, Brian says:  *"Would you like to get some multi-engine jet time?"* 

I woulda given my left nut and a year in he_ll for that!  So Brian got up, and I sat down.

Here is the next sequence:  There were love-bugs all over the window.  Brian told me to do an airliner turn (that is a real thing all pilots learn no matter what planes they fly) to "that there rain cloud".  I did, and it was an instant car wash. Fargin kewl.

He let me pilot the plane all the way to base-leg in Jamaica.  

And:  TINS.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*sigh*)  Some folks MUST be shown.  Please note, Hips, the above posted article was not written yesterday.
> 
> Here is the *CNN* story.  I will tell you for the very last time:  when you see *TINS*, that is my word (and many other GI's). Teasing, of course, is acceptable and unlimited.
> 
> ...








I know who this is.  Way to familiar....  name change?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> I know who this is.  Way to familiar....  name change?



no need for a name change , Unca Walt is a famous author/adventurer/IBM Engineer/catches rattlesnakes with his bare hands and decapitates them/mercenary/pilot/Captain/and is married for a 100 years to a magic red headed witch

Unca Walt taught Chuck Norris all he knows about self defense

the alphabet soup spy agencies call Unca frequently to see if his mind is still right or if he needs any help moving his furniture around


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning misfit girls and boys. I do not have a way with words as some on here do, wish I did. My life has not been easy as I got a letter from the President that said " "Greetings, from the President of the United States. You are hearby ordered to report for induction on 11/21/1967". 3 days after I turned 20. I was incountry Vietnam for 2 years and 8 days as a Crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship. After coming home, I spent 27 years and 9 months as a Firefighter in Flint, Michigan. Part of my life story.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning misfit girls and boys. I do not have a way with words as some on here do, wish I did. My life has not been easy as I got a letter from the President that said " "Greetings, from the President of the United States. You are hearby ordered to report for induction on 11/21/1967". 3 days after I turned 20. I was incountry Vietnam for 2 years and 8 days as a Crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship. After coming home, I spent 27 years and 9 months as a Firefighter in Flint, Michigan. Part of my life story.



Unk flew heuys day and night. Shot down three times.  Pulled his ass out and had a bird fueled and running waiting on him.

He went back every time.

Stubborn sonofa ***** wanted to get back in on the fourth round and head ops said hell no.... kid will kill himself.

Left with honors and still to this day is pissed he didn’t Get to go back out to get his men.


He still ain’t right.


Much respect!!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning misfit girls and boys. I do not have a way with words as some on here do, wish I did. My life has not been easy as I got a letter from the President that said " "Greetings, from the President of the United States. You are hearby ordered to report for induction on 11/21/1967". 3 days after I turned 20. I was incountry Vietnam for 2 years and 8 days as a Crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship. After coming home, I spent 27 years and 9 months as a Firefighter in Flint, Michigan. Part of my life story.




Salute!

Thanks for taking the Oath.

I got that letter too , my lottery number was 68 in 1969

7 years USAF/ANG 138th TAC Fighter Group , Operation Red Horse

today , I admire men like the late General Smeadly Butler


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> One mo' thang, Hips:  The piloting of the passenger plane?  No article written about that for obvious reasons, but I will take the time to 'splain to you how that could possibly have happened.
> 
> A LOOONG time ago, when I still had hair, I got my Private Pilot's License.  I went further and got my IFR rating. <-- That means they can paint the windows, and you can still fly the plane to its destination by instruments alone.
> 
> ...


OK Walt, you can quit now. I'm going to start building my shrine to you as soon as the lumber prices come down.

ALL HAIL UNCA WALT!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca Walt taught Chuck Norris all he knows about self defense



When Unca Walt walks down the street, Chuck Norris crosses to the other side and doesn't make eye contact.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

BigSur51, no lottery numbers were in effect yet, all by birth dates. They lined us up and said count off by 3's. All number 3's take one step forward and follow me.. You are now Marines. I was a number 2.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When Unca Walt walks down the street, Chuck Norris crosses to the other side and doesn't make eye contact.



But I haveta watch out for Hippie... he drinks from the skull of his first wife.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> BigSur51, no lottery numbers were in effect yet, all by birth dates. They lined us up and said count off by 3's. All number 3's take one step forward and follow me.. You are now Marines. I was a number 2.


Geez, yoop!  What a weird way to choose Marines!  I never knew that.  BTW... I am named after my great uncle.  It is why I did NOT join the Marines.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2021)

67F @ 70% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 88F.

A guy fires thirty rounds off in an apartment complex over an argument about a barking dog, before being tackled and hospitalized by a neighbor.

I'm scheduled to do a POD cast this morning.  I'll share a link when it is up.

Ah yes, the letter from Uncle saying, " *You will* report to/at..............."  I remember it well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no need for a name change , Unca Walt is a famous author/adventurer/IBM Engineer/catches rattlesnakes with his bare hands and decapitates them/mercenary/pilot/Captain/and is married for a 100 years to a magic red headed witch
> 
> Unca Walt taught Chuck Norris all he knows about self defense
> 
> the alphabet soup spy agencies call Unca frequently to see if his mind is still right or if he needs any help moving his furniture around


Yer rattin' me out, Big!! 

It ain't true!  (Well, the magic red-headed witch part is true...)

I used (once) my bare hands to catch a cottonmouth.  I used a Swiss Army knife to do for rattlesnakes (a still from a video the guys took) -- Herself said I'd lost a step and could not do this anymore.







She let me do it one last time so they could video it.  New club members would always think the guys were pulling the long bow about the trick.  It came about because I noticed that a buzzer will give a _frisson_ down its back about 1/5 sec before it strikes.

I think I might be the only guy that did this...  Anyway, what ya do is move your right foot in to juuust about the strike limit.  In the position shown above, you begin darting your left hand in and out with a coupla seconds between each "jab".  Your reaction time is about 1/3 of a second, and the _frisson_ is only 1/5 of a second... so you have 2/15 of a second deficit.

You beat this time deficit with the jab.  While the rattler concentrates on your left hand -- and he most ricky-tick will -- you get ready with the little Swiss Army knife.

As soon as the frisson begins, swing the knife to a point about 8 inches in front of the head.  It will hit the buzzer in the back of the head, either stunning or killing it.  Either way, THAT is when you grab it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a hand-caught live cottonmouth.  I'm holding him about 8" behind his head.  If you Duckduck cottonmouths, the perfessers say they never get anywhere near this big.






For background, I had no choice, it climbed on me in my deer blind to get warm.

And I have a video of a genuine "red touches yellow" coral snake chewing on my sneaker.

The guys called me "Snakebait" and nobody will go in the woods with me because... oh... forgot to mention:  Got hit by a 22-pound rattler.  Talk about stone lucky.  It's fangs stuck in my jeans, just scratched me.

HIM -- I had to grab. Whacked him on a tree.  He now resides on three different crossbow straps.  That's Fuzzy... giving a sniff-spection.

Late Edit Add:  You can determine for yourself the immense size of this snake's head. (North Floriduh has the largest buzzers in the world.) Spread your bent forefinger and middle fingers apart until they are wider apart than a quarter.  You are lookin' at the fangs.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 30, 2021)

Crazy mofo. I DO NOT LIKE SNAKES.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2021)

we are in elite company here , Unca is leading the charge

it would be an honor just i to carry your ruck sack Sir.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys i need you too vote on the Bud Of The Month Contest and break the tie.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-of-june-open-to-all-lets-see-them-buds.79400/


----------



## leafminer (Jun 30, 2021)

Did you write that? If so, you're a good writer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Did you write that? If so, you're a good writer.


Why thank you Leaf. The toughest part for me was the HEY GUYS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

I catch snakes using my Pecker. I get down close pull my pecker out and as soon as he squints his eyes trying to see my little pecker i grab him by the neck.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Crazy mofo. I DO NOT LIKE SNAKES.


Snakes are the closest thing I ever had to a real brother. Got about the same attitude, too. All they want to do is eat, sleep, and make little snakes. You don't mess with them and they won't mess with you. Talk shit, get bit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I catch snakes using my Pecker. I get down close pull my pecker out and as soon as he squints his eyes trying to see my little pecker i grab him by the neck.


The snake or your pecker?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

My pecker,,it dont bite.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Snakes are the closest thing I ever had to a real brother. Got about the same attitude, too. All they want to do is eat, sleep, and make little snakes. You don't mess with them and they won't mess with you. Talk shit, get bit.


As the ever-reliable Snopes might say:  Mostly True.

But that 8' 22-pounder struck me because he was shedding (it looked like an airport wind sock) and his eyes were cloudy.  They get really short-tempered when they have PMS.

I dindu nuffin.  Just walking along in the jungle and... WHAM!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

Yep, if'n yer ever gonna get bit, it's when their eyes are milky. They can't see, their skin hurts, and they've got a whole lot of foul attitude. At one time, I had better than 30 snakes in the old ranch. OH was having nightmares over 'em, so they all got new homes.

I've never been to Africa, but I've done a bit of reading on their snakes. I guess the Black Mamba is an exception to the rules. They are very territorial and will chase ya down if they spot ya. Little bastards are fast moving, too.
I read an article where one crawled into an extended family hut and killed 15 people.


----------



## MAGAtheist (Jun 30, 2021)

these are REAL PIPES!!!  if the links don't load just type in TR*MP PIPE on ebay.  And no, I am not the one selling these pipes.








						Big Donald Trump Pipe, Meerschaum Pipe, President Pipe, Handmade Pipe  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Big Donald political name Pipe, Meerschaum Pipe, President Pipe, Handmade Pipe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						KENAN TRUMP BUST  Pipe Handmade From Turkey Block Meerschaum-NEW W CASE#1203  | eBay
					

<p>Large size political name  figure pipe</p><p>By master carver KENAN</p><p>Master piece</p><p>HAND CARVED PIPE FROM BLOCK MEERSCHAUM</p><p>IT IS BRAND NEW PIPE UNUSED UNSMOKED</p><p>7.5 inch long</p><p>3 inch high</p><p>2.2 inch wide</p><p>.79 inch bowl diameter</p><p>2.2 inch bowl depth</p><p>Iacrylic...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MAGAtheist (Jun 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> As the ever-reliable Snopes might say:  Mostly True.
> 
> But that 8' 22-pounder struck me because he was shedding (it looked like an airport wind sock) and his eyes were cloudy.  They get really short-tempered when they have PMS.
> 
> I dindu nuffin.  Just walking along in the jungle and... WHAM!


dindu nuffin ha ha, haven't seen that on this site before!


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

MAGAtheist said:


> dindu nuffin ha ha, haven't seen that on this site before!


Stay tuned....ya ain't seen nuthen yet.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 30, 2021)

You are a mad bugger, Walt. Mad as Mad Jock McMad. You remind me of a guy called Harry Henselaer who was an antenna engineer on Masirah Island while I was there. Ex German army special forces. One day he came walking along holding a silver krait by the tail. Every time it reared up to get him, he snapped it out like a whip. We had no antivenom and anyway, those things are usually lethal in under 4 minutes.


----------



## Pagan (Jul 1, 2021)

Found this little chap in the garden, upside down, mouth agape, picked him up and laid him out straight on the table for a pic. 
Then I curled him up, head resting on the end of his tail for this shot. 
The cat came over and extended a tentative paw ......
WHAM! 
The cat went into low Earth orbit, I reconsidered my evaluation of the creature´s state of health, and the snake slid calmly off into the bushes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 1, 2021)

leafminer said:


> You are a mad bugger, Walt. Mad as Mad Jock McMad. You remind me of a guy called Harry Henselaer who was an antenna engineer on Masirah Island while I was there. Ex German army special forces. One day he came walking along holding a silver krait by the tail. Every time it reared up to get him, he snapped it out like a whip. We had no antivenom and anyway, those things are usually lethal in under 4 minutes.


WOW!  I can just picture that guy.

 Starkey was a blond giant cut like a wedge.  His light blue eyes were always open so that you could see the entire iris. He was crazy, and everyone was (quite properly) terrified of him. He and I were tight.

A quick Starkey Story (one of a dozen) --  He had one arm under a pile of rotting bamboo tops, and in his other hand, he had a handful of two-steps (kraits).  Ugly little bastages... look like they don't have enough skin.    

Anyway, he sez:  "Hold these, I got ahold of another one in here and I need my other hand to pull him out."

Me:  "Jeez!  He'll bite you, you dumb sumbitch!"

Starkey:  "It wouldn't dare."
--------------------------------------------------------

Aw heck... I will shorten another whole article to a coupla sentences:

Starkey would catch a two-step.  He had a target nailed to a tree.  He could get about 10-15 feet away from the target and whip-snap the snake.  The head would pop off and hit the target.

Yeah, I know, pulling the long bow again.   Nope.  TINS  

Anyway, the reason he was so feared comin' right up.  When a cherry came walking by casually, (just ONCE and never again) -- Starkey would wind up and whip-snap a two-step's head to hit the dude.

One guy actually pissed hisself when he saw what hit him.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 1, 2021)

Speakin' of pissin'...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

65F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 80F. Glad to be out of the triple digits!!!

45 heat related deaths here in Multnomah county.

All fire works banned here because of extreme fire danger but they continue to sell them. Governor declared state of emergency over fire danger.

Oregon hit 70% immunized and the Corona restrictions lifted.

I did a pod cast yesterday and will prove a link when I receive one.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu, I cleared two HEPPA filters from the storage treasure pile. Progress is being made..........


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

I use to give me Wife shit about it. I would say why dont you put the toilet seat up when your done before i kick that ass. Okay maybe i didn't say the last part because i was to scared but i wanted too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Until I got the birds, it was always, "If you need it up, put it up. If you need it down, put it down". With the conures, it's like a bird's roach motel. They fly in, but can't fly out. They can't breathe underwater, either. Seat down, lid down, birds safe.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

country life affords one the ability to piss off of the front porch or back porch .. the birds all sing happily when I spray


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

The only downside is the large number of flies, there is a farm about 200m from my place.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Up side and downside; it keeps me busy. Got 2.5 acres mowed, and another 1.5 to go. Ain't mowin' the woods or the clay banks. Might cut a few trails, but with it being used for a deer nursery, I'm gonna let it stand. Makes for nicer bedding for 'em, and better cover from the 'yotes. Besides, my ass is tired.

Probably another gallon or more of wild raspberries ready to get picked. Not too sure that's gonna happen.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

country life requires hard work, no ifs about it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Id love to visit Hippie but im afraid to be that far out in the woods with the sick bastard.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

I like sick bastages ....

The real life Punisher group is very very active these days in north america, .. seems also that Gitmo has had enormous amounts of incoming alphabet agencies aircraft ..

here's a dude in the Dallas area ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Id love to visit Hippie but im afraid to be that far out in the woods with the sick bastard.


What are you afraid of? I'm the one that has to walk out alone!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 1, 2021)

Lady in red boots--


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

I see Rumsfeldt has died. GOOD. The man who f'd up the entire Middle East, dragged the UK into the Iraq war, and played toady to the Saudis -- the real architects of 9/11.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Monday morning coming down or going up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marilyn concocted her bombshell persona brilliantly. She had demons, but was highly intelligent. She has not been duplicated since and is a timeless icon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> country life affords one the ability to piss off of the front porch or back porch ..



Versus just the back porch in the city.

64F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 86F.

A lost day doing practically nothing.  Some quality time in the park with Miss Layla and some progress on my test sled, but mostly reading and napping.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 2, 2021)

Good Lord.  Lookit this:









						EXCLUSIVE: USB DRIVES Were Suspiciously Stolen, Transferred and Inserted Into Voting Systems Used in Swing States in 2020 Election
					

In multiple swing states flash drives (USBs) used in the 2020 Election process were reported either missing or suspiciously inserted into the voting systems used in the election. Arizona In Arizona, on November 5th a home was raided and USBs were obtained along with hard drives and computers...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




*"In multiple swing states flash drives (USBs) used in the 2020 Election process were reported either missing or suspiciously inserted into the voting systems used in the election." 
*
*In Arizona, on November 5th a home was raided and USBs were obtained along with hard drives and computers.  *

"What was an individual doing with these items only a couple of days after the election?"


----------



## Pagan (Jul 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Good Lord.  Lookit this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wondering where this information has been for the past eight months ...?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Same place as a certain Hard Drive of a certain coke head we all know about.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 2, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Wondering where this information has been for the past eight months ...?


Easy enuf.  Who said, "WE HAVE IT ALL!"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

The whole thing is Fixed
Both Factions are in cahoots with each other
They don't give one crap about any of us PEONs, as long as they keep getting their raises and Golden Parachutes We are all screwed .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Yep. Fk the Government and the thieving lazy fkers running it.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Versus just the back porch in the city.
> 
> 64F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 86F.
> 
> A lost day doing practically nothing.  Some quality time in the park with Miss Layla and some progress on my test sled, but mostly reading and napping.



The thing that bothers me about this practice is handwashing immediately afterwards. I have the thought that men who do this don't wash their hands.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> The thing that bothers me about this practice is handwashing immediately afterwards. I have the thought that men who do this don't wash their hands.


Ever see a guy rubbing his hands on his jeans....wonder what he was just doing....me, I learned not to piss on my hand.  The whole world is my urinal.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Ever see a guy rubbing his hands on his jeans....wonder what he was just doing....me, I learned not to piss on my hand.  The whole world is my urinal.



Sure, but would you be okay with your woman doing this and then preparing a fresh meal for you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

A little protein never hurt nobody.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2021)

I did notice that the free peanuts at the bar tasted different during the Wuhan flu scare.....


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Sure, but would you be okay with your woman doing this and then preparing a fresh meal for you?


If ya gotta go ya gotta go.

@ Shiloh, I am a germaholic...wash my hands all the time.  And to answer your question....no!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

My Wife made me learn how to wash my hands all the time and now its just habit. And i must admit a good thing with all the nasty shit out there.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

The Virus is not spread through excretions, only expulsions of the lungs and airways.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

I let women Pee on me all the time, the more the better
The wife and I enjoy a Pee-some a few times a month
It's a warm wonderful feeling


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I did notice that the free peanuts at the bar tasted different during the Wuhan flu scare.....


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Virus is not spread through excretions, only expulsions of the lungs and airways.



We have become so covid-centric.  That didn't even enter my head in this conversation.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2021)

I wash my hands before I take a piss cause my junk is clean and I would not want to contaminate this clean of an area


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> The thing that bothers me about this practice is handwashing immediately afterwards. I have the thought that men who do this don't wash their hands.



The trick is go grab it far enough back to not get wet.



Shiloh said:


> Sure, but would you be okay with your woman doing this and then preparing a fresh meal for you?



If the woman washed her hands first, like I always do before cooking or eating.  No telling what might be on my hands.

For what its worth, urine is actually sterile unless you are diseased.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

I know urine itself is pure, but once it leaves the body, time is of the essence, not to mention that our private parts are bacteria and odor factories even when we stay on top of them on a daily basis.

Personally, I have always been told by partners that I smelled sweet. No fishiness here!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Shiloh


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Shiloh
> 
> 
> View attachment 274731



Only behind a bush or inside my work van!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

But can she change a spark plug or a spun pull cord?
Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

In general urine is sterile and will not harm you, even if you are the receiver of the shower.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

Not into pee play. Only in survival mode, I would drink my own urine. As I said, time is of the essence.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But can she change a spark plug or a spun pull cord?
> Inquiring minds wish to know.



I operated large commercial mowers and chose a 48" walk-behind with a key ignition and hand grip controls. I wanted it to be physical for fitness. Now only riders are used. Changing times.

My customers were always surprised when they saw me in social situations that I am a girlie girl.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm guessing that if she'll drink her own pee to survive, she can absolutely change a spark plug, and probably fix that damn broken recoil rope.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

All this talk about love is making me horny.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Am I validated?


Lmk wood


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 274739




My wife wants a word with you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Dude you don’t know me.
LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

She’s lookin for ya’....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

I know nothing. What picture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh my Gawd!! I leave you kids alone for a couple of hours and I come back to this?

Good job! Carry on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)

I love my chicks in nothing but boots
Dam sexy Boots


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Only thing I have to say is....we fk around a lot on here.  Nothing should be taken serious and all in fun.  Sometimes you have to be thick skinned.  Remember we are all from different circumstances and walks of life.  We are never gonna change the Misfits and O'l Farts cause that is what they are.  

Peace Love Happiness and all that shit.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

63F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 87F.

94 heat related deaths and Oregon lawmakers deciding whether to make it mandatory that landlords provide AC to tenants.  The Oregon model!  Already mandatory that we can't evict them for not paying the rent and now they expect AC without paying for that cost, in addition to not paying the rent.  

For what is worth, we don't have AC in our home, because it is seldom needed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

We have Lost all Hope
Reminds me of the old expression
*ye shall reap what ye sow*


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

I am glad I am not a slum Lord any more.  Sold everything a couple of years ago.  Nobody up there was paying rent.... funny thing the expense and upkeep didn't stop.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

Lady in trusty Wellies, apropos for a very soggy day--


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> I am glad I am not a slum Lord any more.  Sold everything a couple of years ago.  Nobody up there was paying rent.... funny thing the expense and upkeep didn't stop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Oh my an Up Boot shot LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Big sur  has been very quiet


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh my an Up Boot shot LOL



You know by now I am very literal. What do you mean?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You know by now I am very literal. What do you mean?


You do know that hippie is a Toe man
You are teasing him with your boot pics LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

And never ever take anything seriously we say here, unless we're talking weed growing


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

I have very nice feet. All in good time........


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I have very nice feet. All in good time........


What do you plan on doing with those feet Shiloh?  Hippie gives a great foot massage....  foot fking master no tickling  or nothing.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Big sur  has been very quiet



He's trying to absorb that I am also Nordic.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

I like skirts LOL




I guess Big has sweep you off those feet


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Sounds like a "Stormy Romance" to me.  Shiloh has got him right where she wants him....Same reason all Asian People have keg teeth.....think about it......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 274766
> 
> View attachment 274767


Ouch!

We don't have mortgages on ours and bought them to provide an income in retirement, so as to not depend on my company pension or Social Security.  We invested the money earned from our jobs to buy them, instead of partying the money away.

They are far from slum dwellings, as they are in desirable parts of town and we keep them nice enough that we would be happy to live in them ourselves, and keep renters for decades.  One that left after 18 years to buy a condo, is back 13 years later looking to rent from us again, having sold her condo.

We also haven't continued to jack up the rent beyond trying to keep up with soaring taxes, insurance, utility, and maintenance costs.  We fix things when they break, work with them on slow rent sometimes, and mostly stay out of their hair.   

I understand that all landlords don't do that, but I resent being jerked around same as slumlords.  The legislators treat landlords like we are preying on renters, rather than trying to run an honest business and in so doing are forcing out the small legitimate ma and pa landlords.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, I got out before covid hit and glad.  We built these condos and got a certificate of occupancy in 2000.  I kept them nice.  They were the nicest rentals in the small mountain town and we also build a cabin there.  With all things you get tired of it.  Glad I have turned the page.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, I got out before covid hit and glad.  We built these condos and got a certificate of occupancy in 2000.  I kept them nice.  They were the nicest rentals in the small mountain town and we also build a cabin there.  With all things you get tired of it.  Glad I have turned the page.



I'm ready to turn the page as well, but my blushing child bride is afraid of losing that security.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 274754


If you've ever driven an electric, which delivers full torque at stall, you would see it as more of a catch me if you can roadrunner type.  Meep, meep!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Sounds like a "Stormy Romance" to me.  Shiloh has got him right where she wants him....Same reason all Asian People have keg teeth.....think about it......



Yikes, another enigmatic post which I must ask the meaning of. What are keg teeth?


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Buck teeth......He looks at the pic of yourself and......use your imagination......kind of a guy thing.   Think of a 8 year old with a sears catalogue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Buck teeth......He looks at the pic of yourself and......use your imagination......kind of a guy thing.   Think of a 8 year old with a sears catalogue.


So is Hippie Asian?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Buck teeth......He looks at the pic of yourself and......use your imagination......kind of a guy thing.   Think of a 8 year old with a sears catalogue.



Maybe I'm out here for awhile. I'm okay with humor I don' t understand, and I do ask for clarification, but I will not be ridiculed. Do y'all understand I worked out in nature half my life? Maybe this not a natural fit for me. I had hoped......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

I think he meant Hippie not you?


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

No I was talking about Big my friend.  So, you can dish it out but can't take a joke on another member.  Hmm....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So is Hippie Asian?


Keep a close watch on yer toothbrush, funny boy!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

Yeah, I can take a joke. In my mind, I posted a new avatar, which is a current photo, then saw a comment about buck teeth. Gosh, I' m not stupid. Thought I had something to offer here.

Don't tell me to watch soap operas. From the beginning, y'all told me I was suspect. That was ridiculous and I tried to show the real me.

Some of you are paranoid.

@pute , This is an exclusionary band of brothers and I believe I intruded.

Can't you see when someone is on the ropes and is just looking for friendship?


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Calm down girl.  It takes a while to get to know us.  We have been hanging S H I T on each other for years.  Like water off a ducks back.  We even accepted Roster......However girls don't usually like us dirty o'l farts.   Sometimes we don't know how to act around a member of the opposite sex. 

Big gets excited and Hippy can't find his toothbrush.






Then there is Me......


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

@pute, thank you for that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @pute, thank you for that.


Hey Im even talking to you
And I never talk to anyone .........Welcome


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> No I was talking about Big my friend.  So, you can dish it out but can't take a joke on another member.  Hmm....


I knew you were not that mean. I was sure of it
Im the Mean one here 
Well I forgot Hoppers here too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

OK I will be The Mad Man


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @pute, thank you for that.


Put yer back up against mine and we'll whoop the bunch of 'em, hon! Mean old farts, anyhoo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Put yer back up against mine and we'll whoop the bunch of 'em, hon! Mean old farts, anyhoo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)

hola mi amigos mi amigas
que paso?

anyway , went to docs yesterday , got a sore on my lip that won’t go away so they took a biopsy and now I have to wait about 10 days for the fecking results.....now if I was some millionaire , I could get results in 24 hours

i got a lot of outdoor volunteers so I am thinking of starting an outdoor grow thread to help me keep track of stuff , it is always fun and a surprise to see what flavors pop up

the crop last year was top shelf gear with Ogers and ecsd and c99 and chem 91 and a few more chem crosses so the volunteers will have some gusto

(notice what I’ve done?)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hola mi amigos mi amigas
> que paso?
> 
> anyway , went to docs yesterday , got a sore on my lip that won’t go away so they took a biopsy and now I have to wait about 10 days for the fecking results.....now if I was some millionaire , I could get results in 24 hours
> ...


Big Ouch  I have had them too
Lasted a few weeks for me, unknown cause .


Major canker sores are larger and deeper than minor ones. They have irregular edges and can take up to six weeks to heal. Major mouth ulcers can result in long-term scarring.
*Herpetiform*
Herpetiform canker sores are pinpoint size, occur in clusters of 10 to 100, and often affect adults. This type of mouth ulcer has irregular edges and will often heal without scarring within one to two weeks.
You should see a doctor if you develop any of the following:

unusually large mouth ulcers
new mouth ulcers before the old ones heal
sores that persist more than three weeks
sores that are painless
mouth ulcers that extend to the lips
pain that can’t be controlled with over-the-counter or natural medication
severe problems eating and drinking
high fever or diarrhea whenever the canker sores appear



*How are mouth ulcers diagnosed?*

Your doctor will be able to diagnose mouth ulcers through a visual exam. If you’re having frequent, severe mouth ulcers, you might be tested for other medical conditions.



*What are some ways to treat mouth ulcers?*

Most mouth ulcers don’t need treatment. However, if you get mouth ulcers often or they’re extremely painful, a number of treatments can decrease pain and healing time. These include:

using a rinse of saltwater and baking soda
placing milk of magnesia on the mouth ulcer
covering mouth ulcers with baking soda paste
using over-the-counter benzocaine (topical anesthetic) products like Orajel or Anbesol
applying ice to canker sores
using a mouth rinse that contains a steroid to reduce pain and swelling
using topical pastes
placing damp tea bags on your mouth ulcer
taking nutritional supplements like folic acid, vitamin B-6, vitamin B-12, and zinc
trying natural remedies such as chamomile tea, echinacea, myrrh, and licorice root
*Tips to prevent mouth ulcers*

You can take steps to reduce the occurrence of mouth ulcers. Avoiding foods that irritate your mouth can be helpful. That includes acidic fruits like pineapple, grapefruit, oranges, or lemon, as well as nuts, chips, or anything spicy.
Instead, choose whole grains and alkaline (nonacidic) fruits and vegetables. Eat a healthy, well-balanced diet and take a daily multivitamin.
Try to avoid talking while you’re chewing your food to reduce accidental bites. Reducing stress and maintaining good oral hygiene by using dental floss daily and brushing after meals also may help. Finally, get adequate sleep and rest. This not only will prevent mouth ulcers, but a host of other illnesses as well.
Some people find avoiding soft bristle toothbrushes and mouthwashes that contain sodium lauryl sulfate also helps. Your dentist can give you wax to cover dental or orthodontic mouth devices that have sharp edges.

HOPE YA FEEL BETTER SOON


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Keep a close watch on yer toothbrush, funny boy!


I had all my teeth pulled last week just to get rid of my toothbrush


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)

definitely not a canker/cold sore trust me and the doc confirmed that too

sticking that needle in my lip three times made my eyes water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Hoping for the best brother


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, now I find myself dead center in the probable path of Elsa. Oh this is what I dread.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> definitely not a canker/cold sore trust me and the doc confirmed that too
> 
> sticking that needle in my lip three times made my eyes water



You wuss!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 3, 2021)

May be a squamous or basal cell skin cancer. Sounds like it was caught early and you will be puckering up again soon, @bigsur51.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> May be a squamous or basal cell skin cancer. Sounds like it was caught early and you will be puckering up again soon, @bigsur51.




we gonna find out

Cat 1 ain’t nuthin’ , we have Cat 1 prairiecanes out here all the time , no one evacuates  , we just nail,eerything down 

be safe


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Sorry to hear Big. Hopen for the best.  Who will I cruise Colfax with.  We go out separate ways but in your case ...... No lips mean no tips.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Good morning misfit mofos.
Happy 4th of July.
Count your fingers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> anyway , went to docs yesterday , got a sore on my lip that won’t go away so they took a biopsy and now I have to wait about 10 days for the fecking results.....now if I was some millionaire , I could get results in 24 hours



Good luck brother.  Mine cracks in the winter, stays cracked several months, and then heals for the summer.  My dentist suggested that I have my GP look at it, but it is never cracked in the summer when I get my annual.

61F @ 76% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 87F.

Nice breakfast out at Petite Providence with Grayfox and a friend.

Some upgrades to the Graywolf's Lair site adding resources and some quality time in the park with Miss Layla. Some more dog park fun scheduled this morning with Grow Geek, Rufus the houndawg, and sweet Ginger the party mix.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy Sunday ! Sunday! Sunday!

@pute ....swing by Rostermans place , you two can cruise Colfax but stay away from my skanky bitches at the bus station , they are recovering from Saturdays debaucheries 

now have some coffee and let’s get to popping!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning misfit mofos.
> Happy 4th of July.
> Count your fingers.


One . two,.................Three
I count Three


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Whats a Wuss I am not familiar with that term?


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Today is me and Mrs Putes 47th anniversary.  Out to dinner tonight.

I need to wake up first.  Happy Birthday America and respect to those who sacrificed so much to allow us the freedom we enjoy today.

And to those who want to change this great nation, hopefully one day you will do the same as many before you have and grow into a useful productive Patriot.

Gotta cut the grass this morning and mitigate some weeds.


Hope the rest here have a great day with family and friends.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Have a Blessed Day my friend
Don't do any fancy moves tonight you need to tend the plants in the morn LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One . two,.................Three
> I count Three
> View attachment 274795


I count 2 fingers and a thumb.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I count 2 fingers and a thumb.


I just knew someone was gonna go there LOL


A *thumb* is a digit, but not technically a *finger*. Many people don’t make the distinction between thumbs and other digits. How many *fingers* do you have? Your answer might depend on whether you consider your thumb to be a *finger*.
*Can You Call Your Thumb a Finger*?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Today is me and Mrs Putes 47th anniversary.
> 
> Hope the rest here have a great day with family and friends.




Congratulations to you and Mrs Pute .. Life is good


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2021)

At the lake getting ready to fire up the grill








@ Big







Roster.....always the life of the Party


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

Congratulations Putembk!

Please give Mrs. Putembk a hug from me and Swede


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks My friend.  Will do.  Hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks My friend.  Will do.  Hope you have a great holiday.



so far so good

you to Amigo!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

pute said:


> At the lake getting ready to fire up the grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a younger Walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

I guess I need my name changed back to Roster


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I am a younger Walt





that’s not saying much , Walt is so old I heard that he owes Jesus about 13 shekels


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)

Careful he may smite you with a bolt of lightening


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2021)

It is 6.20 and I am going to light the pizza oven. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2021)

I had a brother HD Tuner come to my house and give my Avalanche 2500 a tune. It has an 8.1 Vortex in it with a 411 rear end and straight pipes, took the converters off. That fker runs like a bat out of hell. No more speed limiter and she is set for 6000 rpms. You can Rev these engines really high.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Today is me and Mrs Putes 47th anniversary.  Out to dinner tonight.



Congratulations to you both brother!



WeedHopper said:


> I had a brother HD Tuner come to my house and give my Avalanche 2500 a tune. It has an 8.1 Vortex in it with a 411 rear end and straight pipes, took the converters off. That fker runs like a bat out of ****. No more speed limiter and she is set for 6000 rpms. You can Rev these engines really high.



How many revs will they turn?

58F @ 79% RH, gorgeous, 6 mph wind, and predicted to reach 86F.

The internet has been slower than cold molasses yesterday and today.

Yesterdays plans with Grow Geek and his hound Rufus postponed until this morning due to honey doos at his place.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2021)

Good morning 

anyone talk to Reibsi?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Congratulations to you both brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's The Russians


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)

mornin'   


what's Reibsi  got going on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

I broke and smoked a pinch last night, smooth rocket ride 
It was Grand


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2021)

Good morning, Islanders. Hope everybody still has all their digits and had a good time with family and friends. I celebrated America's birthday with my two sweeties and critters, just like I enjoy it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. Hope everybody still has all their digits and had a good time with family and friends. I celebrated America's birthday with my two sweeties and critters, just like I enjoy it.


Yes Sir
Here's hoping we all still have them too


About 10 yrs ago I saw a guy get his head blown off looking down a mortar tube after a delayed discharge.
Head ..................what head,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

I miss drinking
But sure dont miss the hang overs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'
> 
> 
> what's Reibsi  got going on




knowing Reibsi , I would say he has got his gorilla grow going on and I am just curious about what he is growing this year


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> knowing Reibsi , I would say he has got his gorilla grow going on and I am just curious about what he is growing this year




Ahh, ok ... good news 

I guess I should peek at some of the other sites every now and again, ..... but alas


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2021)

Morning Misfits. So we looks like we survived America's Birthday.  All fingers accountable for.    Got me to thinking how long it has been since I lit the fuse of a pyrotechnic..... actually more like how many decades not years.

Hot one today... doesn't matter, much of the day will be spent in my grow.  Cutting down a Golden Pineapple today as well.  Haven't had that in awhile.....looking forward to it....


bigsur51 said:


> knowing Reibsi , I would say he has got his gorilla grow going on and I am just curious about what he is growing this year


I am sure where ever he is he is having a cookie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Yeah, I can take a joke. In my mind, I posted a new avatar, which is a current photo, then saw a comment about buck teeth. Gosh, I' m not stupid. Thought I had something to offer here.
> 
> Don't tell me to watch soap operas. From the beginning, y'all told me I was suspect. That was ridiculous and I tried to show the real me.
> 
> ...


Shiloh --

It's an equal-opportunity pie throwing contest around here.

And it IS a good place to kick yer shoes off and relax.  It is a pity all but me are half-witted... but I am humbler than anybody.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hola mi amigos mi amigas
> que paso?
> 
> anyway , went to docs yesterday , got a sore on my lip that won’t go away so they took a biopsy and now I have to wait about 10 days for the fecking results.....*now if I was some millionaire , I could get results in 24 hours*



Nah.  They take the sampled stuff and try to grow evil schit with it.  Takes time. Coupla days.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Well, now I find myself dead center in the probable path of Elsa. Oh this is what I dread.


 That is my Scottish Witch's doing.  It was heading for us, and she did not want it here.  I saw here out back, doing widdershins around the oak tree.

HAH.  She just came in and denied it.  She says she sent it over Cuba, then up the West Coast of Floriduh (missing the land) until it hits Tallahassee.

There is sumbody in Tallahassee that annoyed her once.  _Once_. [/Danny Vermin]


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Sometimes we don't know how to act around a member of the opposite sex.




Truth in real life too ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I just knew someone was gonna go there LOL
> 
> 
> A *thumb* is a digit, but not technically a *finger*. Many people don’t make the distinction between thumbs and other digits. How many *fingers* do you have? Your answer might depend on whether you consider your thumb to be a *finger*.
> *Can You Call Your Thumb a Finger*?


Rosty -- Depends on which digit/pingle/thump you want to use to give someone the Hawaiian Good Luck gesture.

BTW -- You claimed the title of crazy back there.  In this case, I gotta agree:

I asked myself if I was crazy, and we all said "no".


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2021)

In '73 I had a friend that kept mailing me packages with little 8 ounce cans of chopped pineapple from Hawaii .. inside the cans, no gold just green ..Maui


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Today is me and Mrs Putes 47th anniversary.  Out to dinner tonight.
> 
> I need to wake up first.  Happy Birthday America and respect to those who sacrificed so much to allow us the freedom we enjoy today.
> 
> ...



47 eh?  Not a bad first innings...

While I was in the Orient I lived in the Giant Co-ed Monastery where I learned the Secrets.  

It's where I learned The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged...

Then, I went on to higher studies:

It took us 48 years to get through all the 158 ways of making love.  Three more years to accomplish the 12 ways known only to the Emperor... And last year, we finished the last 4 not even known to him.

The last, most exotic one awaits... It is known as "The Journey of the Reluctant Shrimp".  It can only be experienced once, as the lovers die of pleasure as a result.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Well, now I find myself dead center in the probable path of Elsa. Oh this is what I dread.



Oooops! Is everything battened down and a standby generator ready?


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2021)

@ Walt.....sounds like you have been using your left hand again!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Walt.....sounds like you have been using your left hand again!!


We tried making love standing up a half-hour ago.  Impossible.  I dunno why… we did it this morning.


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2021)

You left handed devil.  They now want to tear down the Statue Of Liberty.  I guess we could just put you there showing off your short comings.....standing up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> You left handed devil.  They now want to tear down the Statue Of Liberty.  I guess we could just put you there showing off your short comings.....standing up.


With a rattlesnake in one hand and feeding a shark with the other! I'd salute that!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> With a rattlesnake in one hand and feeding a shark with the other! I'd salute that!


I heard Walt used the shark (Great White Im sure) as a Fleshlight of course he won.
Heck who needs chuck Norris


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard Walt used the shark (Great White Im sure) as a Fleshlight of course he won.
> Heck who needs chuck Norris


It was a barracuda, and he choked it with his massive manhood.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If you've ever driven an electric, which delivers full torque at stall, you would see it as more of a catch me if you can roadrunner type.  Meep, meep!!


True. Unlike the internal combustion engine whose high torque and horsepower are RPM dependant, the electric has full boat from a dead punch.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah, but they sound weird.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Good morning Islanders, how ya be today ? All be good, I hope. It be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2021)

Good morning.
Coffee and English muffins with cherry jam.
C99 puffing and passing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It's The Russians



Not far fetched given recent events!



Hippie420 said:


> ood morning, Islanders. Hope everybody still has all their digits and had a good time with family and friends. I celebrated America's birthday with my two sweeties and critters, just like I enjoy it.



All I started with, but a local experimenting with DIY Tannerite improvised fireworks lost all the fingers off one hand.  I haven't heard how his eyesight and hearing are.

Fireworks were banned here due to the extreme fire danger, but of course there are some set off anyway, one suspected of burning down a church.  A couple of just before 3:00 AM M-80's around here, ostensibly shortly after the bars closed.



yooper420 said:


> Yeah, but they sound weird.



Sneaky too when you are WOT trying to grab a lane.

59F @ 83% RH, gorgeous with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 92F.

Four apartments sprayed with over 80 rounds, without hitting anyone.

Some quality time with Growgeek and the pups at Grant Park and the last of the HEPPA filters out of my garage.  All to DIY laminar flow hood projects.   

Hee, hee, hee, progress one treasure at a time and 24 ft3 of space liberated and I found some sanitary clamps and fittings that I didn't know were there compliments of Son 1.  Just getting to the part he packed, so this may be interesting and so far like Christmas.

Off shopping for a kitchen light fixture for one of the rentals, to replace one the 70+ year old tenant doesn't like, and an appointment to get a mah silver locks shorn and inch or so and thinned to remove the unruly parts, so as not to be mistaken for homeless.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2021)

pute said:


> You left handed devil.  They now want to tear down the Statue Of Liberty.  I guess we could just put you there showing off your short comings.....standing up.


You keep axing, you gonna git...







Uh-oohhh... Herself put her dainty foot down and forbid me to show you the nudie of me at the lathe.  Ah, well...  This is very similar, but this dude's schwantz seems to be suffering some delassation.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh, dear... On the serious side, lookit this, folks:









						Secret Contracts Show Pfizer Is Calling the Shots
					

A recent investigation showed contracts of Pfizer between different nations, highlighting the company's influence. Read the report here.




					articles.mercola.com
				




To prevent 3 deaths, the jab kills 2.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Morning gents. 78 degrees here, 72% RH, and heading for 90. Thunderstorms in the future, but zero chances of hurricanes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2021)

Our _meh_ hurricane stayed far far away from the Chateau.  YAY.

Very nice day, actually.   Herself laid a 30-Amp spell on the center...


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Oooops! Is everything battened down and a standby generator ready?



Thanks for the concern. I am as secure as one can be in a two story home just shy of 100 yrs. old with over 30 original windows, original glass. Heart pine ship lap siding, original roof. It has lasted this long. I pray. No generator, but I can tough out a power outage. My bathtub is full so I can flush my toilet  (on a well here) and I have food and bottled water.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh wow!!! Heavy rain coming! And when I say HEAVY I am talking about 10 or 12 inches in 3 or 4 days. What would you do - move the plants under the palapa? It's got no sides but if I put them near the middle they should be OK. Normally I don't worry, my plants can handle heavy rain, but that amount?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Oh wow!!! Heavy rain coming! And when I say HEAVY I am talking about 10 or 12 inches in 3 or 4 days. What would you do - move the plants under the palapa? It's got no sides but if I put them near the middle they should be OK. Normally I don't worry, my plants can handle heavy rain, but that amount?



I brought the plants in this afternoon. They are wet, but under a fan. Tornadic conditions and high winds are my biggest fear in these big storms.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Thanks for the concern. I am as secure as one can be in a two story home just shy of 100 yrs. old with over 30 original windows, original glass. Heart pine ship lap siding, original roof. It has lasted this long. I pray. No generator, but I can tough out a power outage. My bathtub is full so I can flush my toilet  (on a well here) and I have food and bottled water.


@Shiloh -- here is probably the best weather site on the planet. (You might want to save the URL) I just looked, and at this moment Elsa is _meh-meh_ nuffin.  Absolute tippy-top wind speed is 43mph.  Meh.

Lookit:

Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2021)

Good morning and good to see those in the path of the storms are safe.

We have sustained winds out here on the high plains of 60-80 mph all the time .
I guess that would be a Cat 1 prairiecane.
Nobody gets evacuated.

Coffee is hot and it will be hot today. Beats snow and ice anytime.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Dang Blew her clothes off


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Thanks for the concern. I am as secure as one can be in a two story home just shy of 100 yrs. old with over 30 original windows, original glass. Heart pine ship lap siding, original roof. It has lasted this long. I pray. No generator, but I can tough out a power outage. My bathtub is full so I can flush my toilet  (on a well here) and I have food and bottled water.



If your house has been there 100 years, it has weathered some significant storms, so odds sound in your favor short of a tornado.  Sending good thoughts!

62F @ 75% RH, gorgeous with 6mph winds and predicted to reach 81F.

I was finally able to get a haircut and find the motivation to haul five cases of records up the stairs for archiving.  Payback is that there is more room in the office..............

Dinner out with a couple of our oldest friends, about a decade older than us, but both in poor health and slowed way down.  He's already died once and is now on multiple bypasses and a pace maker, plus has his weight down to 130 lbs and has shrunk three inches in height.  She is frail as well at 113lbs and has some problem affecting her muscles and balance, so that she can barely walk and uses a walker. 

He was blessed with a brilliant mind, but alas was slightly socially awkward and inherited a puny body.  His wife was socially gracious, so they made a good pair and together they built a thriving electronics business, in addition to raising a family.  Both are still enjoying life and he just traded off his two year loaded Cadillac, for a new loaded Audi.  He traded off his two year old Mercedes for the Cadillac because he didn't like the sound system in the Mercedes, and I forgot why he traded off the Cadillac, but good to see him having fun putting his hard earned money back into circulation, instead of hoarding it away for his kids inheritance.  

Covid has kept them both pent up and she blossomed at a dinner out visiting, stretching dinner and the pre and post prandial tete a tete here, out about four hours before he predictably started twitching and squirming.  Good to see her having fun too, just sad to watch wind down.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Glad all seem to be safe from the storm. 

@walt...glad you didn't post a nude pic of yourself....I would have had to cut it short. Ha ha.

Guess I better start thinking about my day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> @walt...glad you didn't post a nude pic of yourself....I would have had to cut it short. Ha ha.


Like Blind Mellon Chittlen's, you'd never get it all on an album cover!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm safe, thank God.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Glad all seem to be safe from the storm.
> 
> @walt...glad you didn't post a nude pic of yourself....I would have had to cut it short. Ha ha.
> 
> Guess I better start thinking about my day.


Is the Old Man reliving his youth again, 
Nobody wants to see you nude LOL
Well maybe Hippie does


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I'm safe, thank God.


Glad to hear.  When you didn't post for a couple of days I was wondering about you.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

Today--Ordered an antique sterling knob and tipped English walking stick for my dear neighbor, an obese retired states attorney. He is a certified beer judge who drinks too much. He deserves a dignified cane.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2021)

Holy Shi-moley!!  Lookit this:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

She is Snug as a Bug in a Rug  Me Momma use to tuck me in at night like that


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy Shi-moley!!  Lookit this:
> 
> View attachment 274919


It's about that guy Johnson who is a climate change denier?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

The climate is changing. That is what climate does. Is it daunting? Yes. Is this caused by human activity? Methinks not.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2021)

This old rock has heated up and cooled off many times before the hairless apes ever populated it, and will continue to do so long after we've gone the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This old rock has heated up and cooled off many times before the hairless apes ever populated it, and will continue to do so long after we've gone the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

Just wanting to say thanks to all those who have accepted me here. In a way, you have toughened me up a bit. I needed that, especially after losing my soulmate. He kept me tough and I was losing that after he left me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

​


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2021)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. 

Where do the good times go,
Where does the river flow,
Where does the North Wind blow,
Where do the good times go?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Just wanting to say thanks to all those who have accepted me here. In a way, you have toughened me up a bit. I needed that, especially after losing my soulmate. He kept me tough and I was losing that after he left me.



You stick with us kid, and you will know all and be wearing golf balls as big as diamonds!

Goooode mawning ya'll! 56F @ 77% RH, gorgeous with 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 81F.

Some quality time at Fernhill dog park while the cleaning ladies did their thang with the Lair. I shopped for a kitchen light to replace one in a rental, but didn't find anything suitable. Off to Home Depot this morning to try again.

The POD cast that I participated in came out: https://player.captivate.fm/episode/...tbKvxmESsQZrfA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes you are heard


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

when all else fails , drink coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

To bad most women that look this good hate Men
Or they cheat, and steal all your money before you die


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

You seem a bit bitter, Roster. Women only treat you the way you let them.
Take the prettiest woman you've ever seen; There's some guy, somewhere, that's sick of putting up with her shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

65 here in the Mitten with 95% humidity and a projected temp of 72, with zero percent chance of hurricanes. If it wasn't for the green leaves on the trees, I'd swear it was October/November.

Old Hen wants to head out to Kraut Town to hit the food trucks that are gonna be there. Some of the food is really good, and some not so much. She thinks she's going solo, but I'm gonna surprise her and cart her fanny out there. With the monsoon weather we're having, it shouldn't be crowded.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Aint that the truth Hippie. Pretty is as pretty does. I happen to get lucky and got both. A beautiful women with an awesome soul.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 65 here in the Mitten with 95% humidity and a projected temp of 72, with zero percent chance of hurricanes. If it wasn't for the green leaves on the trees, I'd swear it was October/November.
> 
> Old Hen wants to head out to Kraut Town to hit the food trucks that are gonna be there. Some of the food is really good, and some not so much. She thinks she's going solo, but I'm gonna surprise her and cart her fanny out there. With the monsoon weather we're having, it shouldn't be crowded.



Old hen?  I have heard from many, many old friends that my Al never used that type of term to describe me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

It's an affectionate term I use for my best friend of 51 years and wife of 46. I call the sweet baby girl she made for me "Pullet".


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> It's an affectionate term I use for my best friend of 51 years and wife of 46. I call the sweet baby girl she made for me "Pullet".



*Still--I at least hope you call her BABE to her face. I wish you would call her MY BABE here. *


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Still--I at least hope you call her BABE to her face. I wish you would call her MY BABE here. *


Sounds like a "hen fest" to me


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

*Bought Cuban bread still warm, will have a pressed classic Cuban sandwich for lunch. I skipped breakfast for this.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> To bad most women that look this good hate Men
> Or they cheat, and steal all your money before you die


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Still--I at least hope you call her BABE to her face. I wish you would call her MY BABE here. *


Actually, I call her Punker Pie to her face and no, I'll continue to call her my Old Hen, or OH for short here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Still--I at least hope you call her BABE to her face. I wish you would call her MY BABE here. *


You dont know Hippie. Thats Hippie being nice.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually, I call her Punker Pie to her face and no, I'll continue to call her my Old Hen, or OH for short here.



*Well, you do you. All the best.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

He is doing something right. He has been with her for 51yrs. Hippie is a sexy bastard. Gotta see him in his tighty whities.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He is doing something right. He has been with her for 51yrs. Hippie is a sexy bastard. Gotta see him in his tighty whities.



*That's good to know. I'm sure they have an intimate connection. My late husband was not flowery and didn't show public displays. He did tell me what a pretty puss I have and that I was a hell of a cancer warrior at his side.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You dont know Hippie. Thats Hippie being nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

A pretty PUSS. ommmmm,,im telling Angie you use the Puss word.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Well, you do you. All the best.*


Always have, always will.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Only about half the food trucks showed up. Still had 15 or so there, along with several hundred people. I was totally surprised to see half a dozen people wearing diapers on their faces, still. If it makes them feel safe, more power to 'em.
Started a heavy mist, not quite what you'd call a rain. We grabbed our goodies and bailed. Dropped the Pullet's goodies off to her at work. Love to make my girls smile.
Munching on some stir fried rice with smoked pork and sausage in it. Yum. Not spicy enough to be rude, but enough to keep your attention.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2021)

So do I spit the tobacco still or swaller’ now?


Or does it depend on how offensive I can be at the time?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

My Cuban was so divine. For dinner I got loose--
Cuban bread hand torn, buttered inside both sides (as taught by a Cuban friend), ham, turkey breast, french cornichons, Swiss cheese, dijon mustard, griddled.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You seem a bit bitter, Roster. Women only treat you the way you let them.
> Take the prettiest woman you've ever seen; There's some guy, somewhere, that's sick of putting up with her shit.


Italians call it the 90 day rule. It goes like this: Imagine your absolute dream girl, further imagine she's in to you as well!
First month, nary a chance goes by without knocking the bottom out of something! 

Second month, slows down to once a night. 

Third month much the same, but by that magic 90 day point, He just wants to know what's for dinner.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Italians call it the 90 day rule. It goes like this: Imagine your absolute dream girl, further imagine she's in to you as well!
> First month, nary a chance goes by without knocking the bottom out of something!
> 
> Second month, slows down to once a night.
> ...


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Obscure as usual. i do discern that you have not experienced the genuine love of a true woman.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

You have no idea what you are talking about. This is a forum you don't know me and you have no knowledge of my life, period, let alone the ability to  "discern" anything about me. Please stop acting as if you do.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Gosh, you have told me this before. I thought we connected after that, but I'm mistaken. God bless you on your personal trip. Yes this a forum, but we are human. I am human and you have hurt me. Is that what you wanted?

Love,
Denise


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

@Bubba, Let me try to get a good night's sleep. I'm trying to understand why you have animosity toward me. If your love is male or female, I wish you true love .


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

That does it......I'm selling the thread to mad magazine.  More drama than Peyton Place.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

i'm just sad to think I inflicted emotional damage on someone who is probably experiencing pain similar to my own.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Sitting here on the deck watching the sun go down over the mountains.  Smoking Red Cheese and sipping on vodka.  Listening to Outlaw Country....Lynyrd Skynyrd .....Cody Jinks up next....life is good.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2021)

Life IS good.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Shiloh, ya gotta remember on here loving us is like frying bacon in a thong


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

I fry bacon naked, myself. No butt floss for me!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

*I just don't want to be hurt anymore. @Bubba wants to hurt me. I'm out.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

meanwhile back at the farm

Man are my neighbors hollyhocks killing it or what!?



.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 8, 2021)

Until my membership ceases, which I have initiated,  some of you have been kind. Thank you and blessings to all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Have a good life and try to stay happy.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 9, 2021)

You can have him. Goodnight and goodbye. I am burning out brightly. This is a guy whom you have embraced. We hsd a dust up and I was wrong and apologized. Now, he wants me out and y''all are largeLy silent. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh, and by the way, he is a pretty dull person.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You can have him. Goodnight and goodbye. I am burning out brightly. This is a guy whom you have embraced. We hsd a dust up and I was wrong and apologized. Now, he wants me out and y''all are largeLy silent. That speaks volumes.



You gotta do what you gotta do my dear, but consider that we are mostly silent because no one asked you to leave and it was you who started the critiques.  What would you have us say?

We don't get along on this forum because we are all nice people, saying nothing but kind words to each other, but because we respect each others space.  We accept that we are all raving a-holes, but it is OK because we are our raving a-holes. 

We also don't typically get involved with dust ups between two other members, but let them work things out themselves.  Male camaraderie includes bon mots competitions that needle each other to the absurd, but they are not really personal attacks or denigrations, just playful ribbing.  They are funny because we all know that they are not true, or if they are true, as miscreants we can joke that we admire them in a man.  

As we all sometimes get out of hand in our exuberance, there are times that we just roll our eyes and ignore our brother or sister's extreme excursions, as the kindest thing to do and realize that they are cutting us the same slack. 

57F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 88F.

Four more shootings with at least 10 shots fired at each and two killed in apartment fire started with illegal fireworks.

I picked up an new kitchen light for one of the rentals and ordered a new air to air heat exchanger for my test sled.  This time a 10 pass single row, so it will drain properly.  The ice water heat exchanger works well, but goes through a lot of ice, and I'm looking to minimize expenses.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> That does it......I'm selling the thread to mad magazine.  More drama than Peyton Place.


Just had to sorry
Can't we all just get along...........................................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You gotta do what you gotta do my dear, but consider that we are mostly silent because no one asked you to leave and it was you who started the critiques.  What would you have us say?
> 
> We don't get along on this forum because we are all nice people, saying nothing but kind words to each other, but because we respect each others space.  We accept that we are all raving a-holes, but it is OK because we are our raving a-holes.
> 
> ...




really good post Wolf , even if you are a nerdy scientist....

one must have some thick skin to interact with idiots , misfits , and old farts who are retired and have nothing better to do than poke bears , stir pots full of feces , and have brought trolling to a professional level , yeah , put on yer flame suit and get out your rock flipper and tell the trolls to you are a good shot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

I bet she can not stay away from Bigsur ..............................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> really good post Wolf , even if you are a nerdy scientist....  one must have some thick skin to interact with idiots , misfits , and old farts who are retired and have nothing better to do than poke bears , stir pots full of feces , and have brought trolling to a professional level , yeah , put on yer flame suit and get out your rock flipper and tell the trolls to you are a good shot



The Dali Lama once said, "Who did you think needed love?"  We are what we are when we get his old.

In my nerdy scientist case, it was fortunate that I was born handy, as my charm, good looks, and swinging meat certainly didn't cut it.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You can have him. Goodnight and goodbye. I am burning out brightly. This is a guy whom you have embraced. We hsd a dust up and I was wrong and apologized. Now, he wants me out and y''all are largeLy silent. That speaks volumes.


I an not going to get involved in personality conflicts.  Personally looks like a minor misunderstanding.  Put each other on ignore.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I an not going to get involved in personality conflicts.  Personally looks like a minor misunderstanding.  Put each other on ignore.


Haven't found the need to use the ignore button since the New Guard took over. Can't ignore a mod, though. Don't ask me how I know, Hopper.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> You can have him. Goodnight and goodbye. I am burning out brightly. This is a guy whom you have embraced. We hsd a dust up and I was wrong and apologized. Now, he wants me out and y''all are largeLy silent. That speaks volumes.




embraced!?...

not me Miss Shaggy , I would have to put on an hazmat suit to embrace anyone of these  cantankerous toenail fungus old fart misfits and then burn the suit afterwards


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> embraced!?...
> 
> not me Miss Shaggy , I would have to put on an hazmat suit to embrace anyone of these  cantankerous toenail fungus old fart misfits and then burn the suit afterwards


I felt him up once in a bar restroom, but I was shit faced drunk and he was begging for it..... 
They were playing our song on the jukebox, too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I felt him up once in a bar restroom, but I was shit faced drunk and he was begging for it.....
> They were playing our song on the jukebox, too.



you and Bubba!!??


( by the way , what was the name of the song? )


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you and Bubba!!??
> 
> 
> ( by the way , what was the name of the song? )
> ...


----------



## Airbone (Jul 9, 2021)

In beautiful Mohave valley today installing air conditioners in a high end gated community. They have their own lake filled by recycled sewage water too….
Its127 Degrees out here….
What dumb **** would buy a house out here?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>




Catchy tune!

62F @ 75% RH, and predicted to reach 86F.

Hot and cold running visitors her yesterday and more stuff out of the garage.  Also some nice samples of various concentrates and isolates, as well as the 12" X 6" end cap that I needed for my vacuum refluxing still.  

Breakfast out this morning at the Cadillac Cafe, followed by a journey over the hill and far away to visit old friends.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

*What did the elephant say to the naked man?*
How do you breathe through that tiny thing?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

*What did the cannibal do after he dumped his girlfriend?*
Wiped his ass.

*Why is being in the military like a blow-job?*
The closer you get to discharge, the better you feel.

*What does tofu and a dildo have in common?*
They’re both meat substitutes.

*What do girls and noodles have in common?*
They both wiggle when you eat them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 11, 2021)

Merry Sol Rex day!   57F @ 80% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 85F.

A pleasant breakfast out with Grayfox and NM at Cadillac Cafe, followed by a nice uneventful drive to Gaston and back yesterday.

Alas, we've got a water leak somewhere in our sprinkler system.  The city notified us of excessive usage and I noted our meter whirring about with no water running, which stopped when I turned off the sprinkler circuit.  A puzzlement so far, as we have no wet spots, so may be an electric valve not fully closing.  Vee vill zee...........

I installed the new kitchen light at one of the rentals and cursed mightily under my breath at the short blind screws in the install kit, as the tenant was home.  Fortunately I found a couple longer ones in my tool box that worked.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! The Wall of Death!


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

Howdy Misfits.  Working in the grow today.   Nice and cool now but the heat will take over soon.  

Worked my buns off in the yard yesterday and it is in good shape.   Been a wet year and the mosquitos are thriving.  Hard to get near the garden  without bug spray.

Gotta go....lights are coming on.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you and Bubba!!??
> 
> 
> ( by the way , what was the name of the song? )
> ...


No, I told him first He would need to take to dinner, and not Micky dees again either.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to Richard Branson!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No, I told him first He would need to take to dinner, and not Micky dees again either.
> 
> Bubba


Well, one thing is certain. You and I will never dine together, thank God!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Well, one thing is certain. You and I will never dine together, thank God!!!


Why? Did he invite you to a nice dinner and then skip out and leave you with the check like he did to me?
Still can't figure out how he climbed out the restroom window.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Proly would have but we were in his car at the drive through lane....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh, and I snagged his toothbrush if ya need it....

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh, and I snagged his toothbrush if ya need it....
> 
> Bubba



......and you are so articulate when you tell me I don't know what I'm talking about. You know where you can put that toothbrush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

It's already been there. That's the whole point.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> It's already been there. That's the whole point.


Stop using Hippies toothbrush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

I WON The Bet
Pay up guys


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 11, 2021)

*It's all just semantics, oneupsmanship. I get sucked in as well, but I don't really like it. It is not fulfilling.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you and Bubba!!??
> 
> 
> ( by the way , what was the name of the song? )
> ...


paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *It's all just semantics, oneupsmanship. I get sucked in as well, but I don't really like it. It is not fulfilling.*


Yet, you keep bouncing back like a red rubber ball.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *It's all just semantics, oneupsmanship. I get sucked in as well, but I don't really like it. It is not fulfilling.*


Bullshit. You love it. That's why your here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Merry Sol Rex day!   57F @ 80% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 85F.
> 
> A pleasant breakfast out with Grayfox and NM at Cadillac Cafe, followed by a nice uneventful drive to Gaston and back yesterday.
> 
> ...


With my system,  16 nozzles and 4 valves,  I've had to replace all the electrically operated valves. They stopped closing fully, allowing water to slowly drizzle out the nozzles.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 12, 2021)

leafminer said:


> With my system,  16 nozzles and 4 valves,  I've had to replace all the electrically operated valves. They stopped closing fully, allowing water to slowly drizzle out the nozzles.



My valves are all at least 35 years old, and I'm hoping that is all it is.

59F @ 75% RH, gorgeous with 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 87F.

10 rounds fired at a homeless camp, with one victim to hospital and someone seriously blew up a library book return box.  Wild fires continue uncontrolled.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He is doing something right. He has been with her for 51yrs. Hippie is a sexy bastard. Gotta see him in his tighty whities.


Hippie ain't been married long enuf to figger out which arm it's under.

We're on our 62nd year... And we no longer do it standing up in a hammock on one leg in a high wind...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hippie ain't been married long enuf to figger out which arm it's under.
> 
> We're on our 62nd year... And we no longer do it standing up in a hammock on one leg in a high wind...


Ain't my fault that yer social security number is 003 (Noah, Mrs. Noah, and Walt).


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hippie ain't been married long enuf to figger out which arm it's under.
> 
> We're on our 62nd year... And we no longer do it standing up in a hammock on one leg in a high wind...


Just sitting here trying to envision your sex hammock


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunshiny day here for a change. Pleasant. The pm2.5 and pm10 a little elevated... huge spike of pollution on the Baja peninsula, what's that about?
Had to rip up and destroy two of the grow #1 plants and also a third that finally turned out to be male. So that's only four left. Sorry to say, the plant that had the bud rot was infected all the way down, and then the other one of its type, yes the strange looking one with the dark green leaves, also turned out to be going rotten inside. It looked really healthy too. It's this damnable weather. Downpours and high humidity all the time. Still, I've got about 16 more coming on fine, just a bit later. Stiff upper lip and all that.. toot toot, pip pip.


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear leafminer.  Hopefully you can avoid this from happening again.  Don't think you can do anything about the male though.   ha ha.

You know you are old when you start bragging about how long you have been married, what year you were born or..... well.... all you o'l people do now days.   Not me though.  I can't remember where I sat my pipe down so don't even think about what happened years ago.

Feel for ya GW, my system is 26 yrs old now.  Had both valve bodies replaced and so far this year two rain bird heads....pain but I am getting good.

Just read the previous page before posting....hilarious....shiloh, you hang right in there with these misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Had to rip up and destroy two of the grow #1 plants and also a third that finally turned out to be male. So that's only four left. Sorry to say, the plant that had the bud rot was infected all the way down, and then the other one of its type, yes the strange looking one with the dark green leaves, also turned out to be going rotten inside. It looked really healthy too. It's this damnable weather.



Alas, commiseration brother!  Bud rot is the Achilles heal for outdoor grows in Portland.  Too short a growing season before the rains descend upon us.



pute said:


> Feel for ya GW, my system is 26 yrs old now.  Had both valve bodies replaced and so far this year two rain bird heads....pain but I am getting good.



No new heads this year, but I've got six valve bodies in underground vaults to check and figure out which one is leaking...............................

56F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 87F.

No riots or shootings yesterday, but lots of wild fires with little containment.

Dental appointment yesterday and got my CAT scan appointment for my left knee tomorrow.  I planned to work on the sprinkler system leak yesterday, but that didn't work out, so will do it today.

Some progress on my test sled as I await the new heat exchanger due tomorrow.  I just got news that the 12" X 6" transition endcap came in, so I can return the one I borrowed and make modifications to accommodate a thermocouple.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just sitting here trying to envision your sex hammock
> View attachment 275200


Wait... where's the ice?  Watermelon?  Metronome?  Red Panda?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Wait... where's the ice?  Watermelon?  Metronome?  Red Panda?


If you were into North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn like I am, you wouldn't need all that stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If you were into North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn like I am, _you wouldn't need all that stuff._


Are you tellin' me that you know enough to get North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn... and you _don't know_ the next THREE LEVELS up???

It's like saying we could stop at the Sopwith Camel level of flight...  YIKES.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Are you tellin' me that you know enough to get North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn... and you _don't know_ the next THREE LEVELS up???
> 
> It's like saying we could stop at the Sopwith Camel level of flight...  YIKES.


I had all that in the files I just lost ,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yet, you keep bouncing back like a red rubber ball.








Come Back @Shiloh


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It's like saying we could stop at the Sopwith Camel level of flight...  YIKES.


Ahh, but I can land a Sopwith Camel in my back field. An F-15? Not so much...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ahh, but I can land a Sopwith Camel in my back field. An F-15? Not so much...


How about a Harrier?


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.  Another smoke filled day here.  Kind of keeps the heat from the sun down a bit but the air quality sucks. 

@Roster, that song came out when I was in 8th grade.  1964 if I remember right, maybe 63 but good song.

@ GW, I know you know this but if it is a valve there will be water in the valve box.  If not, good luck it is in your line somewhere.   I think I remember you saying there were no wet spots.....hmmm. 






I hate it when that happens


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2021)

I see you misfits are in fine form today


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW, I know you know this but if it is a valve there will be water in the valve box.  If not, good luck it is in your line somewhere.   I think I remember you saying there were no wet spots.....hmmm.



No water in the box and no wet spots, plus I can only find 5 of the 6 valves.  I didn't figure out which one was bypassing, so may have to start rebuilding them all to find it.

56F @ 76% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 85F.

The end cap adaptor and the liquid to air heat exchanger for my test sled both arrived yesterday and I will be installing the heat exchanger today.

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+ another tooth implant just came out.  This one just came unscrewed, as opposed to ejecting the implant itself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

Ya gotta stop munching on bluestone gravel.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is a 2-minute video of the slowest alligator in Texas.  He moseys across the road in sooper-slow motion, lays down in the road.

Then, he remembers that he ooozed by a nice froggie on his way, so he sloooowwwly goes back into the middle to catch it.

Then he lays down again.  In the road.  Ya gotta scroll down for the "action".

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article252713838.html


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2021)

Afternoon misfits.  An afternoon with not much to do.  Think I will just sit here a bit.  Just finished a nice walk at the lake with Mrs Pute.  Cool blustery day.  Nice change.  Windows are all open and the A/C is getting a well deserved rest.  

Just picked some peas and squash for dinner tonight.  Looks like the garden is gonna produce well after a slow start.  

Starting to see Japanese Beatles......damn it.  I need to run to the hardware store and get bait traps for the things.  They will devour everything if left unchecked.  

Can anybody do this?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Only once, and it wasn't by choice. Fell down a stairway.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No water in the box and no wet spots, plus I can only find 5 of the 6 valves.  I didn't figure out which one was bypassing, so may have to start rebuilding them all to find it.
> 
> 56F @ 76% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 85F.
> 
> ...




So, can they screw it back in? I hope so. 

I have had my dentist since he was fresh out of UF. That was over 25 years ago. He cuts me some discounts, but not much.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon misfits.  An afternoon with not much to do.  Think I will just sit here a bit.  Just finished a nice walk at the lake with Mrs Pute.  Cool blustery day.  Nice change.  Windows are all open and the A/C is getting a well deserved rest.
> 
> Just picked some peas and squash for dinner tonight.  Looks like the garden is gonna produce well after a slow start.
> 
> ...



I can.  But only ONCE.

It gives me shivers to see her leg bend backward.  Because I did that three fargin times.  Horrible.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No water in the box and no wet spots, plus I can only find 5 of the 6 valves.  I didn't figure out which one was bypassing, so may have to start rebuilding them all to find it.
> 
> 56F @ 76% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 85F.
> 
> ...


GW
How did an implant into your jaw unscrew its way out, would not the teeth not allow it to do so?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW
> How did an implant into your jaw unscrew its way out, would not the teeth not allow it to do so?


I think he had the new Gummy Bear screws.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I can.  But only ONCE.
> 
> It gives me shivers to see her leg bend backward.  Because I did that three fargin times.  Horrible.


Oh Boy what fun she would have been 20yrs ago


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Never had any implants, but I've lost three crowns to Milk Duds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> So, can they screw it back in? I hope so. I have had my dentist since he was fresh out of UF. That was over 25 years ago. He cuts me some discounts, but not much.



I've retired at least two dentists.  The current one bought the last ones practice.  Fortunately he was able to screw a new snap in place/



ROSTERMAN said:


> GW How did an implant into your jaw unscrew its way out, would not the teeth not allow it to do so?



Beats the hell out of me.  I've had a single tooth implant come unscrewed and now this snap implant for a four implant bridge.  Prior to that I've had two implants themselves fail, so that the implant screw itself came out.

I just finished the cat scan on my Zimmer knee, to see what is floating around loose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've retired at least two dentists.  The current one bought the last ones practice.  Fortunately he was able to screw a new snap in place/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely extra hardware they left in on the way out
I hope it turns out to not be a big deal or problem


----------



## leafminer (Jul 14, 2021)

You just reminded me I have a second implant coming up. About $1,000. Owww....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

leafminer said:


> You just reminded me I have a second implant coming up. About $1,000. Owww....


Thats Cheap  where are you Mexico


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

As I seat here with a gapping hole in my gum and an implant post in the empty space next to it
on top of new cadaver bone, I have a dead person in my jaw now ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MJ Passion (Jul 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon misfits.  An afternoon with not much to do.  Think I will just sit here a bit.  Just finished a nice walk at the lake with Mrs Pute.  Cool blustery day.  Nice change.  Windows are all open and the A/C is getting a well deserved rest.
> 
> Just picked some peas and squash for dinner tonight.  Looks like the garden is gonna produce well after a slow start.
> 
> ...



After about 6 years of ballet I was able to bring one leg up to my side once or twice.   Most of the time, I  just almost got it straight up.   But I think that gal is made of rubber.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Angie said:


> After about 6 years of ballet I was able to bring one leg up to my side once or twice.   Most of the time, I  just almost got it straight up.   But I think that gal is made of rubber.


Or someone is a Photoshop expert LOL, my sisters all took ballet and could stand on tippy toe for hrs. I remember the fancy slippers.
Hey Anggie


----------



## MJ Passion (Jul 14, 2021)

I did the toe shoe (Pointe shoes) to for a few years.    And that could be photo shopped.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thats Cheap  where are you Mexico


Yeah. Although for Mexico, that's expensive. Probably around $600 in Mexico City. But up here in Boomtown City, dentists are more expensive. The first implant, I had to have a molar extracted so he brought in an anaesthetist and that was that. Seriously good dentists here. Not to mention the heart specialists. My GP referred me to the specialist hospital a year ago for a stent, and the cath lab was like the set of Star Trek.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Yeah. Although for Mexico, that's expensive. Probably around $600 in Mexico City. But up here in Boomtown City, dentists are more expensive. The first implant, I had to have a molar extracted so he brought in an anaesthetist and that was that. Seriously good dentists here. Not to mention the heart specialists. My GP referred me to the specialist hospital a year ago for a stent, and the cath lab was like the set of Star Trek.


$4000 so far and that was just for the oral surgeon (they call themselves that to charge more just to pull the tooth) My reg dentist would not pull a tooth. Now another 1200-1500 to put the new tooth in as the top part of implant in 3 months


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Well, if ya wanna eat without puttin' yer teeth in a glass at bed time, I guess you ain't got much of a choice.
My Old Man told me to keep my teeth as long as I can. Got 'em all but the wisdom teeth, but half of 'em are gold with root canals. Still work on a good steak, but Milk Duds don't work too good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

This has been a very painful one, The tooth acted up at height of pandemic last year and no dentists to be seen,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, if ya wanna eat without puttin' yer teeth in a glass at bed time, I guess you ain't got much of a choice.
> My Old Man told me to keep my teeth as long as I can. Got 'em all but the wisdom teeth, but half of 'em are gold with root canals. Still work on a good steak, but Milk Duds don't work too good.


Im trying I will only have one back missing after this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Heck I even have my wisdom teeth
That is why Im so darn smart LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, if ya wanna eat without puttin' yer teeth in a glass at bed time, I guess you ain't got much of a choice.
> My Old Man told me to keep my teeth as long as I can. Got 'em all but the wisdom teeth, but half of 'em are gold with root canals. Still work on a good steak, but Milk Duds don't work too good.


Yup.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> This has been a very painful one, The tooth acted up at height of pandemic last year and no dentists to be seen,


I had a temp crown in when the farce started. Went six months before the dentist called me and asked if the temp crown was holding up. It had, simply because I didn't chew on that side. He told me to come on in and to heck with the governor.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thats Cheap  where are you Mexico


My SIL (crazy, crazy, and homely) just got $32,000 worth of dental work.

I cannot understand what the heck could cost anywhere near that amount, but there it is.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Most likely extra hardware they left in on the way out I hope it turns out to not be a big deal or problem



Vee vil zee!  It worked fine for 21 years and suddenly we have a problem.



leafminer said:


> Yeah. Although for Mexico, that's expensive. Probably around $600 in Mexico City. But up here in Boomtown City, dentists are more expensive.





ROSTERMAN said:


> $4000 so far and that was just for the oral surgeon (they call themselves that to charge more just to pull the tooth) My reg dentist would not pull a tooth. Now another 1200-1500 to put the new tooth in as the top part of implant in 3 months





Unca Walt said:


> My SIL (crazy, crazy, and homely) just got $32,000 worth of dental work. I cannot understand what the heck could cost anywhere near that amount, but there it is.



$22K to pull my uppers, install four implant anchors, and build my upper implant plate.  The only good news is that he services the implants for free and only charges me half as much for tooth cleaning.

56F @ 76% RH, cloudy with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 79F.

Multiple out of control wild fires, with structure losses.  The largest one predicted to last until fall rains.

I got my tooth implant replaced and had the CT scan on my left knee.  On Oxycodone last night for the implant replacement, which induced a histamine response, so I spent half the night scratching, but the pain subsided. 

More work on my test sled, and I ordered the fittings and hoses needed to complete it.  Today I'll pick up the aluminum angle that I need to mount the liquid to air heat exchanger and a shallow pan to set the still and aluminum beads in.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Another cool morning....51f at 5 this morning.  Damn, that is chilly even here  at this altitude.  No worries though, should ticlke 90f later today.

Outside work today.  My garden has turned into a jungle.  I can see lots of veggies on the table at night in my future.   Maters are still a ways off yet.

Dog walking time.....BB later.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Vee vil zee!  It worked fine for 21 years and suddenly we have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side effect of Opioid narcotics... itching.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2021)

Got the back field mowed yesterday 'cause the weatherdude said three days of rain. Was hurting like a big dog, but the Old Hen had washed the bedding and hung it outside to dry. Works on me like Quaaludes and whiskey. Out and down for the count.
Ain't doin' crap today. Maybe an early beer day, otherwise, nothing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Side effect of Opioid narcotics... itching.
> 
> Bubba


Never knew this 
Do they also cause edema , swelling of lower legs?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

_On Oxycodone last night for the implant replacement_
Only in the USA... rest of the world frowns on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

My veggies are growing so good i cant eat them all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

Greenhouse constructed. Room for at least 10 plants I think. I'll put the HPS and sunlight lamp in there for now. This should make things a lot easier.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

Holds 16 plants easily. Lockable door with metal insect screen. When I add a full complement of lamps this will be ideal for vegging even in winter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Cool greenhouse.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

That will glow like a UFO at night 
Nice Job


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Side effect of Opioid narcotics... itching. Bubba



Yup!



leafminer said:


> _On Oxycodone last night for the implant replacement _Only in the USA... rest of the world frowns on this.



What do they use in the rest of the world for serious pain?

55F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 79F.

Wild fires in Oregon continue out of control, with rampant property losses and a new one sprang up here locally, but has been extinguished and our air quality here continues to be good..

I picked up the angle iron and hoses I need for my test sled and have the heat exchanger mounted and connected.  I still need one more thermocouple to complete, and will be wiring up the heat exchanger fan.  I mounted the fans 12VDC power supply yesterday, but need one more switch to wire it in.  It is perverse that I have about 30 to 40 new 2P2T and 1P1T,spring return toggle switches, but not a one of them are simple single throw.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 275380
> 
> Holds 16 plants easily. Lockable door with metal insect screen. When I add a full complement of lamps this will be ideal for vegging even in winter.


Kool! Simple, neat and tidy!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures ? or is it a design secret still?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Never knew this
> Do they also cause edema , swelling of lower legs?


Never had that happen, but who knows.
The itching is a thing for sure.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

You may need to add vents a temp/controller and fan system to keep it cool mid Summer


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You may need to add vents a temp/controller and fan system to keep it cool mid Summer



I was wondering what his ambient temps will be. I love my HPS, but that heat is for real. Even my LEDs will push 80+ in 75 degree ambient temps with good ventilation. Looks great!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Smoke, smoke and more smoke.  Fricken wildfires.  I guess this is the new normal here....at least until everything burns up.  

Also, multiple shootings in the city everg night these days.  

The future doesn't look good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

Morning guys. Yeah, I wonder what the rest of the world does for pain relief. Black tar heroin? White Chinese heroin? Wish I had a good fentanyl connect.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Smoke, smoke and more smoke.  Fricken wildfires.  I guess this is the new normal here....at least until everything burns up.
> 
> Also, multiple shootings in the city everg night these days.
> 
> The future doesn't look good.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Yeah, I wonder what the rest of the world does for pain relief. Black tar heroin? White Chinese heroin? Wish I had a good fentanyl connect.


I have never taken oxy and don't know the first thing about fentanyl.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 16, 2021)

_What do they use in the rest of the world for serious pain?_
I've been through open-heart surgery and the strongest thing I was given was a shot of Tramadol when they had to do things like pulling the tubes out. Diclofenac is available but it messes me up too much. Naproxen... that's about it. You're supposed to be able to deal with a certain amount of pain... opiates are generally not given here. Possibly because we don't have people like the Sackler family pushing them on everyone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Yeah, I wonder what the rest of the world does for pain relief. Black tar heroin? White Chinese heroin? Wish I had a good fentanyl connect.


I had a company Doc prescribe Fent when I was out with on job injury 20 yrs ago
I never like it, made me droopy and no pain relief , but then again I am weird.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> _What do they use in the rest of the world for serious pain?_
> I've been through open-heart surgery and the strongest thing I was given was a shot of Tramadol when they had to do things like pulling the tubes out. Diclofenac is available but it messes me up too much. Naproxen... that's about it. You're supposed to be able to deal with a certain amount of pain... opiates are generally not given here. Possibly because we don't have people like the Sackler family pushing them on everyone.


Yep
I dont like pain at all , but I figure better to be alive in pain than the other alternative.
Dead from over dose.
I was going for pain management and the nurse prct screwed up bad , she gave me two pain meds that when mixed together were deadly. I almost died after 1st dose.
I questioned the meds right away and looked them up and sure enough it was high lighted in Red Deadly combination never do both together.
I called the office to find she no longer worked there , and ever check her out a few yrs later to find she was arrested for stealing drugs from another PM office in Fl.
Nice right


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

I've lived with extreme pain for the last 25 years or so. I wake up with a level 4. When it gets to 6, it sucks. When it gets to 8.5, I get homicidal/suicidal feelings, so an Oxy and a belly full of beer gives me relief long enough to get a decent night's sleep. Makes me wish I'd been a desk jockey instead of building America. Oh, well. I'll live 'til I die!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2021)

pain is my friend and we have a love hate relationship 

I can deal with pain , the hip , the back , the neck...all broken , plates in the neck

and then the pain from pouring and finishing concrete for 20 years , lemme tell yas 

so I can relate to the wake up with a 3 and when I hit 7-8 I want some of the good stuff

otherwise I try to live with it and manage it the best I can without opiates , because I am allergic to opiates , a real bummer

when I take opiates , there is a 50-50 chance of copping a migraine , like puke and pain and no light or sound please.....and then there is it’s cousin , the cluster headaches..

I will deal with all the other pain but the headache pain is the worst  , totally , I can tell you some stories but I’ll spare ya.....

cause


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Oh believe me I know extreme pain especially after meeting Hippie and that toothbrush of his.
No I do really have my share just did not want to bore us all again
I agree PAIN Sucks


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

I hate to whine 'cause I don't have to look far to find someone that's got it a help of a lot worse than I do, but it does wear on me. In all honesty, if it wasn't for the Old Hen and Pullet, I'd have fixed it a long time ago.

Three 24oz beers, three Oxy's (chewed, not swallowed), and it's just starting to let up a little. Figure a couple of hits of Yoop's bubble hash should make everything a whole lot better. 

My Old Man always told me that hard work won't kill ya. True. He should have told me the whole truth. It won't kill ya, but it damn sure will fock ya up.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 16, 2021)

Ah well. Good progress today. Rainbird zones 1, 2, and 4 are functional, I just need to fix a leaking line. When I get zone 3 working I will extend that line to the new greenhouse, that'll mean I will be able to program the watering of those, automatically.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2021)

pute said:


> I have never taken oxy and doni know the first thing about fentanyl.


oxy will cause constipation.  Be ready for it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> oxy will cause constipation.  Be ready for it.


Yep better have long fingers or a small spoon.
A water spray bidet (azz washer) works wonders for the pill clog 
Just set it in correct position and spray away, after it hits the anus area it stimulates the flow function and helps break apart the log so it is not too much of a Ripper............ 
Hippie knows..............................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Three 24oz beers, *three Oxy's (chewed, not swallowed)*, and it's just starting to let up a little. Figure a couple of hits of Yoop's bubble hash should make everything a whole lot better.


*Hippie* -- I beg you...  NEVER do that again.  If you chew a time-release oxycontin, you get *8 TIMES* the opiate that is the safe dose.  You hit yourself with *24 TIMES* the safe dose!!

MySonTheDoctor just last week had a guy brought in... he'd chewed TWO.  He died.

Just because you are still alive now (by stone frigging luck!!) does not mean you would survive chewing even ONE, if you repeated that suicidal mistake.

Do not think that you are different.  You are made of the same meat as the rest of us.  A dose of 24 times the safe level is, frankly, suicidal.

Wake up tomorrow and think about this:  You just woke up.  You are NOT dead.  So flush the oxycontin if you do not have the ability to not overdose and die.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *Hippie* -- I beg you...  NEVER do that again.  If you chew a time-release oxycontin, you get *8 TIMES* the opiate that is the safe dose.  You hit yourself with *24 TIMES* the safe dose!!
> 
> MySonTheDoctor just last week had a guy brought in... he'd chewed TWO.  He died.
> 
> ...


Walt is correct The new Tabs are designed harder to chew and are timed released .
HIPPIE DONT DO THAT
I must admit I too have chewed ONE V/tab when pain was so extreme I would cry.
What about the white Vicodin 750/300 walt, I am not aware of any vics that are time released,


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2021)

"I must admit I too have chewed ONE V/tab when pain was so extreme I would cry.
What about the white Vicodin 750/300 walt, I am not aware of any vics that are time released..."

*Let me say this firmly but politely:*

You are a f ucking suicidally stupid a sshole if you chew ANY of these narcotics.  Each and EVERY time you do, you have played Russian Roulette.  So let us see how many times you can win at it before you do not wake up, and there is nothing the finest doctors can do to revive a dead brain.

It is as simple as that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pictures ? or is it a design secret still?



No secret, but it has continued to evolve.  I'll take some pictures of it today and post one for you.



pute said:


> Smoke, smoke and more smoke.  Fricken wildfires.  I guess this is the new normal here....at least until everything burns up. Also, multiple shootings in the city everg night these days. The future doesn't look good.



Shootings continuing here as well, but so far the smoke has gone east of us.  It is going to be brutal when it does arrive, with five major wild fires going in SO, one being the largest in the nation and currently the fifth largest in history and growing.



leafminer said:


> _What do they use in the rest of the world for serious pain? _I've been through open-heart surgery and the strongest thing I was given was a shot of Tramadol when they had to do things like pulling the tubes out. Diclofenac is available but it messes me up too much. Naproxen... that's about it. You're supposed to be able to deal with a certain amount of pain... opiates are generally not given here. Possibly because we don't have people like the Sackler family pushing them on everyone.



I've never taken Tramadol, or Diclofenac, but Naproxen didn't do much for me when I took it for bone on bone knee pain.  Oxy doesn't do much more than take the raw edge off, so after the first day I seldom use them.  The ones I just took for implant surgery, were prescribed for my knee replacement.

I should probably throw them away, as I notice they expired in 3/2015, and I notice I also have some Hydrocodone from implant surgery, that expired in  2019.

I've also never taken Fentanyl but lost a niece to an OD using patches:  3.2 RIP Brandy



Hippie420 said:


> I've lived with extreme pain for the last 25 years or so. I wake up with a level 4. When it gets to 6, it sucks. When it gets to 8.5, I get homicidal/suicidal feelings, so an Oxy and a belly full of beer gives me relief long enough to get a decent night's sleep. Makes me wish I'd been a desk jockey instead of building America. Oh, well. I'll live 'til I die!



I fortunately mostly wake up to nagging pains and the episodic extreme shooting pains aren't something medication would help with.  My friend who ostensibly died of a brain tumor, in truth died of an opiate overdose, because he made it clear that while he wasn't afraid to die, he didn't want to do so in pain.

60F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 82F.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and GM, then back to the pile of opportunities, starting with more searching for the ever elusive sprinkler system leak.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No secret, but it has continued to evolve.  I'll take some pictures of it today and post one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss Brother, take your time with pics no rush
but if you get a chance i would love to see it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 17, 2021)

As a side note on the opioids, we provided two long term heavy opioid addicts with cannabis concentrates in support of their successful withdrawal.  Anyone interested in those details can find them at:  3.2 RIP Brandy


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Yeah, I wonder what the rest of the world does for pain relief. Black tar heroin? White Chinese heroin? Wish I had a good fentanyl connect.


You and everybody else apparently!  My father died of mesothelioma and when he passed, the in house drug store was staggering.  Large containers of the stronger Lortab (vicodin), morphine patches, fentanyl patched, boxes and boxes of "Oxi-drops" which were bottles of liquid that with a couple drops under tongue, out like a light.  Tons of this stuff, and I knew better than to deal with it, so left that task to my extremely straight older sister.

Point is, people came out of the wood work over this stuff.  When I finally turned it over to my sister, My Mother's 80 year old hair dresser had some excuse why she wanted/need fentanyl patches.....I understood various younger folks after it, but that one surprised me.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> oxy will cause constipation.  Be ready for it.


Another well known side effect tp narcotics.  Paregoric used to be a pharmacy remedy for infant having the squirts.  Tincture of opium...
Old school trick to filter off the camphor, evaporate the alcohol and be left with the opium.  Easier just to grow the poppies. 

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Yeah, I wonder what the rest of the world does for pain relief. Black tar heroin? White Chinese heroin? Wish I had a good fentanyl connect.


I dunno what you have that hurts, but I have a coupla suggestions:

*Suggestion #1* -- Diclofenac comes in a tube and is a topical ointment.  It can be bought over the counter. $12. No Rx.  I use it every fargin day for the busted/worn-out/shot-up/ 80+ year-old body parts I have like back, shoulders, knees, neck.  _It has no side effects to make you woozy or whatever._  Just squoosh some on your hand and apply it to the owie part of you.

It will relieve pain in just five minutes.  Lasts about 3-4 hours.  

*Suggestion #2*-- From MySonTheDoctor:  There are pain clinics where you can get cortisone shots.  Safe, removes all the owies.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Fentanyl will kill you if you abuse it, trust me. Very dangerous.  The patches, I've seen 2 types.  One of them is thicker, slightly squishier than the other type.  Many folks don't use them as intended, but by various methods (including chewing them) the will attempt to get the fent out of the patch.

Heroin is many times stronger than Morphine, which is one (of many) ingredients in opium. 

For many years heroin was only a few percent strength compared to today's strengths.  The old stuff didnt smoke, like many today are introduced to heroin. That began to really increase OD deaths among intravenous users.  I have 2 friends who have both lost daughters like this.

Fentanyl is many, many times stronger than heroin. So strong that in pure form a deadly dose is shockingly small. A small mistake one way or the other has deadly results and you are likely to be dead before narcan can be administered.

Many people die from fentanyl not even knowing they took it.  Police or dealers breath in powder, so small is a deadly dose.  Fake Vicodin pills with it as the active ingredient.....it can be obtained cheaply, the pill stampers are used, but it is a major science most of these guys don't come close to in order to get a proper mix of pill "mixer" and the drug....believe it or not it is extremely difficult without very specialized equipment
to get this mix truly uniform.  With many drugs, no biggie, some are stronger, some are weaker.  

With fentanyl, some are no good at all, some will kill you.  There was some speculation in media (so who really knows) this is what killed Prince.
Since fentanyl made the "fake heroin" seen, ODs have really increased among users.

If you get prescribed this stuff don't play with it. As strange as this sounds, plain heroin is WAY safer. And it isn't safe either.

Opium= fun
morphine= more fun, but more problems
heroin= here we go, destroys all anxiety, but will take your soul.
Fent? it will take your life......

and even if it doesn't, you will itch like crazy and be totally clogged up **** wise. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

Pain is something I have learned to live with.   Part of growing old.  My Doc doesn't like to prescribe anything stronger than aspirin.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno what you have that hurts, but I have a coupla suggestions:
> 
> *Suggestion #1* -- Diclofenac comes in a tube and is a topical ointment.  It can be bought over the counter. $12. No Rx.  I use it every fargin day for the busted/worn-out/shot-up/ 80+ year-old body parts I have like back, shoulders, knees, neck.  _It has no side effects to make you woozy or whatever._  Just squoosh some on your hand and apply it to the owie part of you.
> 
> ...


Oddly, For joint pain, I've had pretty good results with plain old Aspercreme, over the counter, in a toothpaste style tube. That said I dont have much chronic pain, thumbs have a touch of the "rheumatism." Back a little sore, If I stay under 180 it just nags a little when I first get up or sit too long.

bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As a side note on the opioids, we provided two long term heavy opioid addicts with cannabis concentrates in support of their successful withdrawal.  Anyone interested in those details can find them at:  3.2 RIP Brandy


Cool Site , It may help a lot of people Nice Job
GW
OK You stated that - With the vaporizer, I can also vary the strain to adjust to need, ranging from pure CBD crystal, to pure THC crystal, are the CBD ones the same you use in the lotion you helped me make? If so how does one vape that white crystal almost powder? Can it be sprinkled on a bowl of weed and smoked?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If I stay under *180* it just nags a little when I first get up or sit too long.
> bubba



Well, heck.  The last time I weighed 180 was 2/3 of the way through Basic Training.  I weighed *147* when I volunteered... and when I got out of Basic I weighed *187*.  Haven't been back in the single hundreds for more than half a century.  210 right now.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cool Site , It may help a lot of people Nice Job
> GW
> OK You stated that - With the vaporizer, I can also vary the strain to adjust to need, ranging from pure CBD crystal, to pure THC crystal, are the CBD ones the same you use in the lotion you helped me make? If so how does one vape that white crystal almost powder? Can it be sprinkled on a bowl of weed and smoked?


Yup.  Well, I did it, I saw people doing dabs in the CBD store, I guess they knew? I put it on a bowl of CBD bud.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yup.  Well, I did it, I saw people doing dabs in the CBD store, I guess they knew? I put it on a bowl of CBD bud.
> 
> Bubba


How did it taste?
I have a low thc sleep weed I want to top it with.
I never sleep well and need help sleeping


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

You know, I recall noticing it, but don't know if I would if I didnt know about it.  Not unpleasant al all.  Grow some OG Kush, one with 90% Indica genetics, I can sleep even if I don't want to! Some sativas will keep me awake, odd.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Or some O poppies.  Little of that brown dust on a bowl will send you off to sleepy ville.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Or some O poppies.  Little of that brown dust on a bowl will send you off to sleepy ville.
> 
> Bubba


Yeah LOL
But where does one obtain that


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Seeds?  Ebay.  I used to get from Izmir gardens.  O poppies seeds are everywhere in seed catalogs. I do note that I have a bottle of Mcormick "Gourmet Collection" Poppy Seed shows a picture of a Tazmanian Opium poppy plant on the label.....

Early spring plant, mid march, keep area wet every day, you will see little palm tree looking sprouts.  Blow up, flower, beautiful, but blooms only last 1-2 days.  Pods swell, when cap upturns, ready to poke.  scrap on knife blade let dry, then scrap off and crush into powder.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno what you have that hurts, but I have a coupla suggestions:
> 
> *Suggestion #1* -- Diclofenac comes in a tube and is a topical ointment.  It can be bought over the counter. $12. No Rx.  I use it every fargin day for the busted/worn-out/shot-up/ 80+ year-old body parts I have like back, shoulders, knees, neck.  _It has no side effects to make you woozy or whatever._  Just squoosh some on your hand and apply it to the owie part of you.
> 
> ...


Three herniated disks, degenerative disk disease, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, severe cervical nerve damage, and moderate to severe arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero. Topicals don't work. Been the pain clinic route. Six cortisone shots in my spine. Worked for a day.

The three Oxys I ate last night weren't the time release type. I've got some of those, but three would end any pain I have on a permanent basis. The time release ones are a one only thing. They still don't work without beer for a kicker. I also worked up the dose on the regular Oxys slowly. One didn't cut it. Two wasn't any better. Three killed the pain. Stop at three.

I don't worry about constipation, as I only use them around once a month, sometimes even less. I imagine everyday use would bring all kinds of problems with it. I don't even like to take aspirins, but now and then I need a little relief.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Three herniated disks, degenerative disk disease, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, severe cervical nerve damage, and moderate to severe arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero. Topicals don't work. Been the pain clinic route. Six cortisone shots in my spine. Worked for a day.
> 
> The three Oxys I ate last night weren't the time release type. I've got some of those, but three would end any pain I have on a permanent basis. The time release ones are a one only thing. They still don't work without beer for a kicker. I also worked up the dose on the regular Oxys slowly. One didn't cut it. Two wasn't any better. Three killed the pain. Stop at three.
> 
> I don't worry about constipation, as I only use them around once a month, sometimes even less. I imagine everyday use would bring all kinds of problems with it. I don't even like to take aspirins, but now and then I need a little relief.


eating half way right will go a long way.  When clogged avoid the BRAT rule, Bananas, Rice, Apples and Toast,  when flowing too freely, apply BRAT rule.  Constant use of opiods will require something more to keep the flow.  They say Elvis died on the toilet...

bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

Damn Hippie.  I had no idea your back was that screwed up.  I thought I had back pain......  I went and had it worked on a couple of months back and he straightened out and as long as I do the daily exercises and stretches I can get by.  I haven't asked for pain pills cause it's not bad enough to do something to mask the pain.   Any lifting I do such as pots I always wear a weight belt.  If I don't I pay for it. 



Bubba said:


> eating half way right will go a long way.  When clogged avoid the BRAT rule, Bananas, Rice, Apples and Toast,  when flowing too freely, apply BRAT rule.  Constant use of opiods will require something more to keep the flow.  They say Elvis died on the toilet...
> 
> bubba


My brother died on the toilet.  Doc said it was normal for somebody hooked on opiods to die there cause of straining to do their business. He was a hopeless addict....he took them to get high and not for pain like Hippie.

By the way....his autopsy listed the cause of death as a pneumonia.....That is pure B S.....I know better.  I think his wife wanted it that way.  They were both in denial regarding their addiction.  Wouldn't accept or seek help.  In the end it got the best of him....dead at 63......


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

Damn it is a hot and humid day.  Been working in the yard and veggie garden.  I can't take the heat or the cold anymore.  Fricken Japanese beetles are here in full force.  After my flowers, beans and grapes so far.  I have two traps out and have caught almost a hundred in less that 24 hours.  Another year of fighting these little pricks.







I plan on killing hundreds if not thousands of these pests before I am done.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your brother, Pute. I honest to God can't understand how anybody gets high on the crap. I've never got the least bit of a buzz off the stuff. All they do for me is make the pain disappear. Got 70 last year from a friend that couldn't take 'em 'cause they made him puke. Still got 53 left.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

I have heard story after story about getting a prescription for pain pills and getting hooked on them.  My brother was the same.  Hurt his shoulder on an ATV and then tore out his knee.  Never could get off the things.  I don't know Hippie but he sure got wasted on the stuff.  Not sure what all he was taken but it got the best of him in the end. My mother was the same.....died in her sleep....so many drugs her heart stopped.  

Not me....I ain't doing that shit.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother, Pute. I honest to God can't understand how anybody gets high on the crap. I've never got the least bit of a buzz off the stuff. All they do for me is make the pain disappear. Got 70 last year from a friend that couldn't take 'em 'cause they made him puke. Still got 53 left.


Effects me just the opposite.  I still feel the pain, or am aware of it.  The part of my brain that gives a care less goes on.
And it makes me quite high.  It is a very boring high I always thought.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Other than the boring high part, that's exactly how weed affects me. There's lots of times I can manage pain with a couple of tokes of bubble hash. It relaxes me enough that I can find a position that'll give me some relief, and make me not really care so much.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

In honor of new member M


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oddly, For joint pain, I've had pretty good results with plain old Aspercreme, over the counter, in a toothpaste style tube. That said I dont have much chronic pain, thumbs have a touch of the "rheumatism." Back a little sore, If I stay under 180 it just nags a little when I first get up or sit too long. bubba



I get good results from my CBD topical:  9.5.2  Graywolf’s EZ CBD Topical



ROSTERMAN said:


> OK You stated that - With the vaporizer, I can also vary the strain to adjust to need, ranging from pure CBD crystal, to pure THC crystal, are the CBD ones the same you use in the lotion you helped me make? If so how does one vape that white crystal almost powder? Can it be sprinkled on a bowl of weed and smoked?



If you heat your dab tool slightly, the crystals will stick to it, so you can dab a heat nail with it.

Attached is the test sled work in progress that you asked to see.  The reflux column will fit either the large 5.8 gallon pot, or the smaller 0.7 gallon or 1.5 gallon ones.  The pots sit in aluminum beads to provide a "double boiler" effect and even out the heat.  The pump pulls the system down to -23" Hg, and the radiator cools down vapors before passing them through the vapor to liquid heat exchanger using either cold water or ice water, into the half gallon collection jar.  There is a thermocouple in the pot to control heat via PID and another thermocouple in the column head to read temperature there.



Bubba said:


> Effects me just the opposite.  I still feel the pain, or am aware of it.  The part of my brain that gives a care less goes on. And it makes me quite high.  It is a very boring high I always thought. Bubba



Alas, other than take the raw edge off, they do nothing for me, including not making the actual the pain go away.

59F @ 69% RH, gorgeous with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 84F.

A mass shooting with at least seven injured and one killed.  Multiple suspicious fires set in Salem and our wild fires continue out of control.

Breakfast out at the Cadillac Cafe with Grayfox and NM.

I finished wiring my test sled and await receipt of one thermocouple for the column head and the diffusion pan for under the large still.

Still trying to find my sprinkler system leak.  I've isolated the leak to somewhere after the BFP and will next try putting compressed air through the system to see if I can find the leak by sound.

Dabbing live resin and dirty diamonds this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

Very Cool I love it Thanks


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Three herniated disks, degenerative disk disease, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, severe cervical nerve damage, and moderate to severe arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero. Topicals don't work. Been the pain clinic route. Six cortisone shots in my spine. Worked for a day.
> 
> The three Oxys I ate last night weren't the time release type. I've got some of those, but three would end any pain I have on a permanent basis. The time release ones are a one only thing. They still don't work without beer for a kicker. I also worked up the dose on the regular Oxys slowly. One didn't cut it. Two wasn't any better. Three killed the pain. Stop at three.
> 
> I don't worry about constipation, as I only use them around once a month, sometimes even less. I imagine everyday use would bring all kinds of problems with it. I don't even like to take aspirins, but now and then I need a little relief.


Holy smokes, Hippie... my heart goes out to you. And your explanation of your 3 pills makes sense.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Three herniated disks, degenerative disk disease, severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, severe cervical nerve damage, and moderate to severe arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero. Topicals don't work. Been the pain clinic route. Six cortisone shots in my spine. Worked for a day.
> 
> The three Oxys I ate last night weren't the time release type. I've got some of those, but three would end any pain I have on a permanent basis. The time release ones are a one only thing. They still don't work without beer for a kicker. I also worked up the dose on the regular Oxys slowly. One didn't cut it. Two wasn't any better. Three killed the pain. Stop at three.
> 
> I don't worry about constipation, as I only use them around once a month, sometimes even less. I imagine everyday use would bring all kinds of problems with it. I don't even like to take aspirins, but now and then I need a little relief.


Man sounds like we are twins, I have pretty much the same things
My legs are now going numb with pain hard to walk most days
really sucks, my reg doc will tell me go to pain management and I refuse after the last time they almost killed me.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Other than the boring high part, that's exactly how weed affects me. There's lots of times I can manage pain with a couple of tokes of bubble hash. It relaxes me enough that I can find a position that'll give me some relief, and make me not really care so much.


I can now see this.  Previously I just didnt find weed to provide pain relief.  I knew it obviously could, so many with positive results.
One type of weed from a odd twisted plant smelled strongly of orange, so I left it grow.  1 or 2 small hits removes my slight, not really chronic, back pain when first up.  Cant take advantage most mornings as I have to go to work, and that wouldnt work out very well.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn Hippie.  I had no idea your back was that screwed up.  I thought I had back pain......  I went and had it worked on a couple of months back and he straightened out and as long as I do the daily exercises and stretches I can get by.  I haven't asked for pain pills cause it's not bad enough to do something to mask the pain.   Any lifting I do such as pots I always wear a weight belt.  If I don't I pay for it.
> 
> 
> My brother died on the toilet.  Doc said it was normal for somebody hooked on opiods to die there cause of straining to do their business. He was a hopeless addict....he took them to get high and not for pain like Hippie.
> ...


Thats right.  I've read (have no way to verify) that the coroner or reports and so forth was Elvis was basically full of "clay".  It is not uncommon to pass in this position.  Elvis was being cranked up in the AM and cranked back down on narcotics in PM.  Over and over. I believe he was in his 40's at death.  I remember towards the end, he would be on stage, propped up and missing words.  So young and so sad.  Unfortunately, that isnt so uncommon either.  Condolences for your brother, Pute.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2021)

I felt sorry for Elvis. Fame, fortune, and all the friends that money could by, but not one true one.
I had a kid that I grew up with get really stupid with coke. His mother, still my neighbor at the time, called me up and told me that she'd tried to call him, but the number was disconnected.  They were about to repo the house and van. His lights and gas had been shut off. I told her to call the Vail Center at Lapeer Hospital and tell 'em we were on the way.
I drove over to his house and banged on the door until he opened it. The house was a cesspit. I told him he had three choices. #1, he could hop in my truck and I'd drop him off to the bus station to get a ticket out of state so his mother and I didn't have to watch him die, or #2, he could sign the admittance papers at Vail and clean his act up, or #3, I'd break every bone in his body except his right hand and force him to sign the papers.
He broke down crying and said he'd go tomorrow. I said nope, we're going now. I guess the look in my eyes said we'd be doing option 3 if he didn't get in the truck.
90 days later, he's a clean man. He never was the same around me again (I think it was due to the shame), but he was still alive until cancer took him out. His mama sure did love me.
One true friend would have saved Elvis.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I felt sorry for Elvis. Fame, fortune, and all the friends that money could by, but not one true one.
> I had a kid that I grew up with get really stupid with coke. His mother, still my neighbor at the time, called me up and told me that she'd tried to call him, but the number was disconnected.  They were about to repo the house and van. His lights and gas had been shut off. I told her to call the Vail Center at Lapeer Hospital and tell 'em we were on the way.
> I drove over to his house and banged on the door until he opened it. The house was a cesspit. I told him he had three choices. #1, he could hop in my truck and I'd drop him off to the bus station to get a ticket out of state so his mother and I didn't have to watch him die, or #2, he could sign the admittance papers at Vail and clean his act up, or #3, I'd break every bone in his body except his right hand and force him to sign the papers.
> He broke down crying and said he'd go tomorrow. I said nope, we're going now. I guess the look in my eyes said we'd be doing option 3 if he didn't get in the truck.
> 90 days later, he's a clean man. He never was the same around me again (I think it was due to the shame), but he was still alive until cancer took him out. His mama


Come On Man We all know you pulled out that Big Toothbrush of yours
Nice Job Hippie


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

Two Elvis stories told at Graceland when I visited were one, Elvis loved Cadillacs. The dealer he went to was often frequented by an older Black man, who also came to feed his love for the Cadillacs. Elvis got to know him from a distance, bumping into him at this dealership.  One day after learning this man couldnt afford one, was just drooling at his favorite dream car. Elvis bought him his choice on the spot.

Another, showing he had learned at least something about true vs untrue friends. Lot of people at Graceland that evening, Elvis looking down at them from bedroom window.  There is a large fountain out front, and he threw about 5 grand out the window, which drifted down and in fountain.

People jumped in after the cash, Elvis stated. "Look at them, no class at all." Loved his notion of contacting close friends (or whatever, the Memphis Mafia) making them all drop everything and come now.  Onto the Lisa Marie, to Hawaii or where ever, no time to pack, and no need. He bought everything they would need on arrival...clothes everything.

Got to love that attitude!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come On Man We all know you pulled out that Big Toothbrush of yours
> Nice Job Hippie


"Get in the truck or I'm gonna brush your teeth with this toothbrush."

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2021)

This lady is... rather fit.  And in control of parts that I cannot understand how she does it.
Gonna need a bit of sound... I think.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

She be a wiggly Worm indeed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> She be a wiggly Worm indeed



Like ridding a wild bronco, you mount first, get a good grip, and then turn them loose.

God bless the sweet lady who showed me what the hula is really meant for.

Goode morning ya'll!  61F @ 67% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 88F.

No riots or mass shootings yesterday and the smoke from the five major wild fires keeping away, so air quality still good.

Some design work on a vacuum filtration system to fit the test sled and parts ordered, but mostly a kicked back day reading and frolicking in the dog park with Miss Layla.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2021)

At the School For Sexy Virgins, the secret is that the girls are taught to put a piece of chalk between their thighs, back up the the blackboard, and write "1 3/8" on it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> At the School For Sexy Virgins, the secret is that the girls are taught to put a piece of chalk between their thighs, back up the the blackboard, and write "1 3/8" on it.


Why 1 3/8ths ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2021)

Cause 1 8/3 doesnt work well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2021)

Gawd... spare me the choir boys.  

YOU try it, Roster my Bro.  See what happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd... spare me the choir boys.
> 
> YOU try it, Roster my Bro.  See what happens.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 19, 2021)

Saw some spiders on my #1 grow. Green, or white. I leave them alone to eat the pests. Unless I see one of these:




In which case I carefully relocate it. (That's a Brown Huntsman)
My favourites are the Mexican Bold Jumping Spiders which have emerald-green fangs and two rows of four eyes. (Harmless to us)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Saw some spiders on my #1 grow. Green, or white. I leave them alone to eat the pests. Unless I see one of these:
> View attachment 275598
> 
> In which case I carefully relocate it. (That's a Brown Huntsman)
> My favourites are the Mexican Bold Jumping Spiders which have emerald-green fangs and two rows of four eyes. (Harmless to us)


Recluse correct?
 Oh Im talking about the spider not half the members here lol


----------



## leafminer (Jul 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Recluse correct?
> Oh Im talking about the spider not half the members here lol


No, Huntsman. I think. Not quite sure. I've seen a lot of Huntsman spiders and several tarantulas. There are quite a few species in my area.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2021)

All spiders must die! 

I got dragged along to Hamady's for grocery shopping by my mother. Guess she didn't trust me to stay home alone when I was three. Anyhoo, I was over in the produce section when I dropped something and got on my knees to see where it rolled under one of the bins. I spotted the ugliest spider I'd ever seen and let out a three old boy scream. Mom wanted to know what was going on, and about that time the produce manager came running up to see what was going on. I'm choking back tears telling my mom about this hideous arachnid when the manager asked me to describe it. As I did, I noticed his eyeballs getting larger, but he tried not to alarm me. Turns out he'd seen the type of spider before. They came in truck loads of bananas. He said they were called wandering spiders, and they were highly venomous. Didn't matter if they weren't. Still scared the shit outta me.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Saw some spiders on my #1 grow. Green, or white. I leave them alone to eat the pests. Unless I see one of these:
> View attachment 275598
> 
> In which case I carefully relocate it. (That's a Brown Huntsman)
> My favourites are the Mexican Bold Jumping Spiders which have emerald-green fangs and two rows of four eyes. (Harmless to us)


In the spring I kill several Brown Recluse. Sometimes more than several. I hate ground spiders. Especially poisonous ones.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> All spiders must die!
> 
> I got dragged along to Hamady's for grocery shopping by my mother. Guess she didn't trust me to stay home alone when I was three. Anyhoo, I was over in the produce section when I dropped something and got on my knees to see where it rolled under one of the bins. I spotted the ugliest spider I'd ever seen and let out a three old boy scream. Mom wanted to know what was going on, and about that time the produce manager came running up to see what was going on. I'm choking back tears telling my mom about this hideous arachnid when the manager asked me to describe it. As I did, I noticed his eyeballs getting larger, but he tried not to alarm me. Turns out he'd seen the type of spider before. They came in truck loads of bananas. He said they were called wandering spiders, and they were highly venomous. Didn't matter if they weren't. Still scared the shit outta me.


Check out Brazilian Walking Spider. Highly venomous, and once disturbed, come after you.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 20, 2021)

60F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F.  Air quality remains good.

A drive by shooting at a local middle school and four armed robbers hijacking a car.

We received a $1200 water bill and despite hooking the system up to compressed air, I still can't find the leak.  I have it turned off and the next step is digging up the different laterals and install valves to isolate the different legs until I find out which one is leaking.

I finished the design for my test sleds vacuum filtration system and ordered the parts I need.  I also received the bid for the additional thermocouple and placed it on order. 

We had Black Widow where I grew up and the Brown Recluse here, but I've yet to get bitten.  One of my shirt tail relatives who is diabetic got bitten by a Brown Recluse and it rotted a hole the size of a baseball out of his leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 60F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F.  Air quality remains good.
> 
> A drive by shooting at a local middle school and four armed robbers hijacking a car.
> 
> ...


Maybe try a dowser ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)

Motion For Preliminary Injunction File Stamped | PDF | Phases Of Clinical Research | Pregnancy
					

America's frontline doctor lawsuit




					www.scribd.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> All spiders must die!
> 
> I got dragged along to Hamady's for grocery shopping by my mother. Guess she didn't trust me to stay home alone when I was three. Anyhoo, I was over in the produce section when I dropped something and got on my knees to see where it rolled under one of the bins. I spotted the ugliest spider I'd ever seen and let out a three old boy scream. Mom wanted to know what was going on, and about that time the produce manager came running up to see what was going on. I'm choking back tears telling my mom about this hideous arachnid when the manager asked me to describe it. As I did, I noticed his eyeballs getting larger, but he tried not to alarm me. Turns out he'd seen the type of spider before. They came in truck loads of bananas. He said they were called wandering spiders, and they were highly venomous. Didn't matter if they weren't. Still scared the shit outta me.


Ya big sissy. Was you wearing a dress.  Just kidden brother. I fking hate spiders. I can handle snakes all day long but i am scared of spiders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Well maybe not this one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

Good morning....

dragging my arse this morning , I need a pachyderm


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 60F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F.  Air quality remains good.
> 
> A drive by shooting at a local middle school and four armed robbers hijacking a car.
> 
> ...


One can avoid getting bitten even in a heavy infestation with a little care.

Check clothing, keep nothing on floor, don't let bed clothing touch floor, no bed skirts.

I've killed many with bear hand, just mash them on top. Never mash against your body, this is how most get bitten. Or from one I clothing, that gets pressed against the body.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)

When it is your turn to buy the next beer... SOUND ON


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)

A baby delivering a baby!  Amazing and adorable.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

Won't see to many kids doing that anymore
well maybe in a few years after the war.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)

Three babies.  Good lord, that momma musta been unable to _walk_! They'd add up to about half her weight.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Little darling has seen someone do it before. Notice how she made sure to clear out the goat's airway?

GW, a dude I worked with in the Detroit area bought himself a new (to him) house in Commerce Township. Think suburbia. There was an old metal shed in the back yard with a bunch of fireplace wood ricked up beside it. His wife wanted it gone, so she was loading it into his truck for a ride to the dump when she got a prick on the end of her left index finger. She thought nothing about it. Next morning, her finger was swollen noticeably. By noon, it was turning black. She went to the doctor. Doctor sent her to the hospital. Hospital said she'd been bitten by a bashful brown. They put her on antibiotic IVs, and a day later, sent her home and told her to come back for an hour a day for the next week for more IVs. A week later, they removed her finger at the first knuckle.

I've seen them here at the ranch. I don't handle any kind of stacked fire wood without leather gloves on.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 20, 2021)

Found this one on the floor of the laundry yesterday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> When it is your turn to buy the next beer... SOUND ON




gawd I hope that dude was not a combat vet


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Little darling has seen someone do it before. Notice how she made sure to clear out the goat's airway?
> 
> GW, a dude I worked with in the Detroit area bought himself a new (to him) house in Commerce Township. Think suburbia. There was an old metal shed in the back yard with a bunch of fireplace wood ricked up beside it. His wife wanted it gone, so she was loading it into his truck for a ride to the dump when she got a prick on the end of her left index finger. She thought nothing about it. Next morning, her finger was swollen noticeably. By noon, it was turning black. She went to the doctor. Doctor sent her to the hospital. Hospital said she'd been bitten by a bashful brown. They put her on antibiotic IVs, and a day later, sent her home and told her to come back for an hour a day for the next week for more IVs. A week later, they removed her finger at the first knuckle.
> 
> I've seen them here at the ranch. I don't handle any kind of stacked fire wood without leather gloves on.


Make sure and check the gloves before putting on.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 275619
> 
> Found this one on the floor of the laundry yesterday.



it was standard practice to shake out my boots every morning when I was living in Oklahoma and I always kicked the woodpile before bringing wood into the house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

I always wear gloves when dealing with wood and such things. Always watch what your doing when dealing with storage rooms.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 20, 2021)

☮ Hope life is treating you all well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> gawd I hope that dude was not a combat vet


I was thinking the same Poor fellow he had some PTSD going on there


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

Damn, where have I been.  I got a bit behind.  Spiders eat bugs.  I don't particularly care for them either...snakes are in the same boat.  But the fact is there would be a whole lot more bugs without them.

I wish they would eat Japanese Beetles.  I am overwhelmed again this year.  Traps help but the can't get all of them.

Good to see ya Oldbay.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> ☮ Hope life is treating you all well


Can't complain! You'd just call me a whiner if I did...


----------



## kevinn (Jul 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn, where have I been.  I got a bit behind.  Spiders eat bugs.  I don't particularly care for them either...snakes are in the same boat.  But the fact is there would be a whole lot more bugs without them.
> 
> I wish they would eat Japanese Beetles.  I am overwhelmed again this year.  Traps help but the can't get all of them.
> 
> Good to see ya Oldbay.



I do not if it is true or not, but someone once told me that those traps just  attract more beetles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Here is a trap.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

kevinn said:


> I do not if it is true or not, but someone once told me that those traps just  attract more beetles.


Yup it is true.  I am trying to get more neighbors to participate only 7 bucks.  I keep the traps well away from the floweres, grapes and garden.

The traps attract them away from everything.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 20, 2021)

Dammit! Two more indicas showing male, pulled out. Almost every indica seed turned out to be male. I'll take some clones, I am fed up with this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

I must be one lucky bastard. I hardly ever get a male.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe try a dowser ?






ROSTERMAN said:


>




Me old dad could douse underground metal pipes using two bent brazing rods in a pipe nipple, but never saw him try to find water with them.  The pipes break the earths magnetic field and cause a magnetic anomaly.

57F @ 69% RH, partially cloudy with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 77F.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Dammit! Two more indicas showing male, pulled out. Almost every indica seed turned out to be male. I'll take some clones, I am fed up with this.



i have chopped about a dozen males this year and I think there are 3-4 more out there..good news is there were a lot of volunteers and by the time I pull all the males , runts , and inter plants , we will be close to the allowed numbers

when I grow from regular seeds , I usually start out with 75-150 seeds and that gives me some wiggle room ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2021)

Last grow was 50/50.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I must be one lucky bastard. I hardly ever get a male.


It always seems i get about 50% male when I plant regular seeds. The last ones I planted were  Chemdawg and Bluefire OG


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

Last time I started with seeds a few months ago I got 4 males and 1 female.....I am due the next round.  Thinking about popping some Donkey Butter x Cindy 99.  I have heard this is a good one.  Maybe in the fall when things slow down outside.

Cutting the grass and It is hot and humid.  Taking multiple water breaks.....this is one of them.  Will finish as soon as I cool down and get the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

What if the Males think they are female and couldn't hide their balls.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What if the Males think they are female and couldn't hide their balls.


you talking about Roster?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Rosters Wife cut his balls off long time ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

pute said:


> you talking about Roster?












FU BOTH


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Funny Fker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

i GOT THEM PANTS FROM pUTES gARAGE SALE


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What if the Males think they are female and couldn't hide their balls.


Yes could just be female trapped in male plant body....better smoke it just in case.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

barf....that girl has an adams apple....something is just plain wrong.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 275693


Scary part is she was a man before 

President-elect Joe political name's nominee for assistant secretary of health, Rachel Levine, discussed on July 28, 2020 the transphobia and harassment targeted at her. (The Washington Post)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2021)

pute said:


> barf....that girl has an adams apple....something is just plain wrong.



Not only an adams apple, but actually looks like a guy, except for the lipstick.  Would your wives and daughters feel comfortable sharing a restroom with him?

I hope lowering the requirements to hang out in women's and little girls restrooms that far doesn't give Roster (and his kind) any ideas about kinky wigs and lip stick.

53F @ 78% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 84F.

Got bids to remove my old diseased Euorpean Weeping Birch but after discussing saving the bees nested in it with a bee rescue service, I'm getting a new bid to remove the limbs and top it about 15' up. The bee rescue service will seal the other holes in the tree and put a copper cap on it to protect the nest. The tree should have been removed over a decade ago, but we just keep trimming off the dead stuff to save the wild hive, because bees are having such a hard time right now.

I dug several holes in our front garden looking for the water leak in the sprinkler system and exposed some of the pipes so I can start installing valves and isolating sections. Still looking for one of the electric control valves............

Progress on my latest test sled upgrades article and got notice that a couple of parts that I need to complete the sled have arrived at the UPS store. At this point, I'm one thermocouple away from shakedown.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not only an adams apple, but actually looks like a guy, except for the lipstick.  Would your wives and daughters feel comfortable sharing a restroom with him?
> 
> I hope lowering the requirements to hang out in women's and little girls restrooms that far doesn't give Roster (and his kind) any ideas about kinky wigs and lip stick.
> 
> ...


Wanna come to a flag burning


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Last time I started with seeds a few months ago I got 4 males and 1 female.....I am due the next round.  *Thinking about popping some Donkey Butter x Cindy 99.  I have heard this is a good one.*  Maybe in the fall when things slow down outside.


OK.  Yer ole Unca had another apostrophe.  

Not only are all youse guys Ph.D.'s in this area (that would be a TINS, because who could know more and do better, hm?) Anybody at Yale?

BUT: Like professional vintners of fine wines, you guys all recognize different "breeds" by taste, scent, sight, and personal reaction.

Me:  The equivalent of a hobo in an alley.  As long as he has a bottle with something in it, he is quite satisfied.  Couldn't tell Taittinger's Squat Bottle 1951 from Red Lady.


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2021)

what up misfits? i haven't been over here in awhile. believe i see yall on the old farts thread though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  Yer ole Unca had another apostrophe.
> 
> Not only are all youse guys Ph.D.'s in this area (that would be a TINS, because who could know more and do better, hm?) Anybody at Yale?
> 
> ...




how about a bottle of Thunderbird?...Ripple and Boones Farm anyone?












						Marijuana Strains List A-Z | Characteristics & Reviews
					

Marijuana Strains List A-Z. Trying to find the list of marijuana strains in one place? We have compiled a list of marijuana strains in a table.




					marijuanally.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice chart wish it was clearer


----------



## leafminer (Jul 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not only an adams apple, but actually looks like a guy, except for the lipstick.  Would your wives and daughters feel comfortable sharing a restroom with him?
> 
> I hope lowering the requirements to hang out in women's and little girls restrooms that far doesn't give Roster (and his kind) any ideas about kinky wigs and lip stick.
> 
> ...


Use a long screwdriver. Press the tip against the irrigation pipe and the other end against your ear. I just capped off one of my lines, I need to buy 4 new control valves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Use a long screwdriver. Press the tip against the irrigation pipe and the other end against your ear. I just capped off one of my lines, I need to buy 4 new control valves.


Great idea 
Or a engine stethoscope


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

Bigsur:  *"Boones Farm anyone?"*

Their main hoohah was just a few miles from my house.  "Strawberry Hill" cost $1.25

You could go to their wine tastings.  Just buy a wineglass for a dollar, and start at the white wines and work through to the "high-end" deep red "Rosario".

One time, we took the tour, and followed the gravel paths to each of the tasting stations.  We got all done, and were just a bit tiddly... and we simply took a wrong turn on the way to the parking lot.  

We wound up going through the whole fargin thing all over again.  We were totally smashed.  Got a buddy to drive us home while his wifelet got our car home.

All for a dollar. And we kept the glasses. Drank perhaps three bottles of wine, since we tried every kind they made (with refills even, sometimes) twice.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 22, 2021)

I drank the "fancy" stuff- Riuniti !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Bigsur:  *"Boones Farm anyone?"*
> 
> Their main hoohah was just a few miles from my house.  "Strawberry Hill" cost $1.25
> 
> ...


When my friends and I were 12 maybe 13 yrs old, we would collect bottles and get enough change to have my sister buy us a bottle Of Boones Farm SH and we would all sleep out in a tent and split it.
Finding out how good being buzzed was we decided time to get our own bottle each.
After that we all got our own bottle and got faced LOL
Good times


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how about a bottle of Thunderbird?...Ripple and Boones Farm anyone?



Not to forget Auntie Greensprings



leafminer said:


> Use a long screwdriver. Press the tip against the irrigation pipe and the other end against your ear. I just capped off one of my lines, I need to buy 4 new control valves.





ROSTERMAN said:


> Great idea Or a engine stethoscope



Both excellent ideas, but alas neither worked.

56F @ 72% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 86F.

Three people shot in bars and the Bootleg fire is now over 400,000 acres and not expected to be under control until November rains.

I picked up a engine stethoscope to see if I could detect which lateral the water is leaking from in our sprinkler system, but alas no luck.  Back to installing isolation valves to see which lateral shuts it off.

Still waiting on the thermocouple for the test sled.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not to forget Auntie Greensprings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if you charged each lateral with an inert gas such as Nitrogen once isolated to see which is leaking?????????//
Like they do to find AC leaks, could use any gas ie: oxygen if you have welding tanks.
Dont use the Acetylene LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2021)

MD-20/20

Red Lady 21

Red Rooster 21

Thunderbird

Mad Dog

Tried 'em all.  I dunno if they are even around anymore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

And when we were 16 we moved up to Southern Comfort

I got so sick drinking a bottle I have never touched the stuff again, just the smell nauseates me to this day


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

Bought a gorgeous 100 year old burled wood, sterling knob and tip walking stick for my barrister neighbor. Now I am searching for a 5/8" rubber tip. I didn't foresee the need, but can't give it to him as is. He would bust his ass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Bought a gorgeous 100 year old burled wood, sterling knob and tip walking stick for my barrister neighbor. Now I am searching for a 5/8" rubber tip. I didn't foresee the need, but can't give it to him as is. He would bust his ass.



you must be feeling better today


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Bought a gorgeous 100 year old burled wood, sterling knob and tip walking stick for my barrister neighbor. Now I am searching for a 5/8" rubber tip. I didn't foresee the need, but can't give it to him as is. He would bust his ass.







__





						Amazon.com : cane 5/8 inch rubber tip
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

__





						Amazon.com: 5/8" Black Rubber Replacement Cane Tips,2 Count : Health & Household
					

Buy 5/8" Black Rubber Replacement Cane Tips,2 Count on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And when we were 16 we moved up to Southern Comfort
> 
> I got so sick drinking a bottle I have never touched the stuff again, just the smell nauseates me to this day


Same thing happened to me with whiskey sours.  Never again will I mix whiskey with anything but ice.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I found this at that the same time as you. Just ordered. Bummer--not Prime, have to wait a week. Oh, well.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I found this at that the same time as you. Just ordered. Bummer--not Prime, have to wait a week. Oh, well.*


If you ordered from amazon you can cancel that order and once you have gotten cancelation noticed confirmed ,
Order the others


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Same thing happened to me with whiskey sours.  Never again will I mix whiskey with anything but ice.


I still like the occasional Mai Tai cocktail


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you ordered from amazon you can cancel that order and once you have gotten cancelation noticed confirmed ,
> Order the others



Not a problem. I'll just wait. All I have is time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Not a problem. I'll just wait. All I have is time!


OK I like things quick
Im like a kid at Christmas when the Prime truck pulls up and I Bark at the driver


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> MD-20/20
> 
> Red Lady 21
> 
> ...



You must still be buzzed. MD 20/20 & Mad Dog are the same thing! 


Shiloh said:


> Bought a gorgeous 100 year old burled wood, sterling knob and tip walking stick for my barrister neighbor. Now I am searching for a 5/8" rubber tip. I didn't foresee the need, but can't give it to him as is. He would bust his ass.


Any pharmacy will have them. At least the ones in Michigan do.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

This is the one I Iook out for, the Brown Huntsman. Is venemous. Quite a few around. This one is a female and it's carrying an egg sack underneath it.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

Very similar to a Brow Recluse.  Only 1 of two spiders that are dangerous here.  The other is a black widow.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2021)

we get a lot these by my house. Spiny back orb weaver. Fantastic web builders. Scary looking but they say it's a beneficial spider. I hate spiders


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

Steve1 said:


> we get a lot these by my house. Spiny back orb weaver. Fantastic web builders. Scary looking but they say it's a beneficial spider. I hate spidersView attachment 275749



Looks like what we call crab spiders down south. I actually love spiders.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



*Just don't get in bed with me!*


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Looks like what we call crab spiders down south. I actually love spiders.


I don't go out of my way to kill a spider but I don't like ones that I don't know if they're poisonous or not


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

Steve1 said:


> I don't go out of my way to kill a spider but I don't like ones that I don't know if they're poisonous or not


Steve, only a few can hurt you. The rest can't even penetrate your skin with their fangs.


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 23, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Steve, only a few can hurt you. The rest can't even penetrate your skin with their fangs.


I believe you. I also become a karate expert when I walk into the webs!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Steve1 said:


> I believe you. I also become a karate expert when I walk into the webs!


Me too


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Yep, a half hour of cardio in five seconds or less. I have no problem handling snakes that can kill you in minutes or making violent love to mountain lions. No spiders for me, please.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

Spiders are not the worst. The most awful is walking under a tree with those caterpillars dangling from threads. But the other day the ole lady found a centipede, a serious mother, about four inches long and looking really mean.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

I am becoming a fan of renewable energy now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Between the beer, pharmaceuticals, and homegrown bubble hash, Friday has been pretty damned nice.

Glad I have you misfits to talk to. Kept me away from observation towers and high powered rifles so far.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Bigsur:  *"Boones Farm anyone?"*
> 
> Their main hoohah was just a few miles from my house.  "Strawberry Hill" cost $1.25
> 
> ...


The Boones Farm apple wine was 12%, strawberry was somewhat less.  I'd hold out for Grand Pa Meyers Apple wine.  Like apple flavored mad dog.
Eww.  Oh well.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What if you charged each lateral with an inert gas such as Nitrogen once isolated to see which is leaking?????????//



When I isolate the right latteral, the water flow and water meter will stop running.  I installed one isolation valve in the sprinkler system yesterday and eliminated the first half of the front garden as the location of my leak.  More searching today.



Steve1 said:


> we get a lot these by my house. Spiny back orb weaver. Fantastic web builders. Scary looking but they say it's a beneficial spider. I hate spiders



Strange looking spider!  We have a plethora of the Golden Orb web weavers here, which are absolutely gorgeous heavy with dew.

64F @ 73% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 91F.

The filter plate for my test sled arrived from USA Labs and looks good.  Still waiting for the second thermocouple to be able to run.

Dinner out at Sayler's Old Country Kitchen last night and breakfast at Cadillac Cafe this morning.

Low tire pressure warning on the Ford.  I aired it up, but will be looking for the source of the leak today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> When I isolate the right latteral, the water flow and water meter will stop running.  I installed one isolation valve in the sprinkler system yesterday and eliminated the first half of the front garden as the location of my leak.  More searching today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tHE HUNT FOR WATER CONTINUES
Have you the means to hire a sniffer dog, they say they can find a water leak LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Good mornin' islanders.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2021)

Steve1 said:


> we get a lot these by my house. Spiny back orb weaver. Fantastic web builders. Scary looking but they say it's a beneficial spider. I hate spidersView attachment 275749


Yeah, I got them here.  They are more crab than spider.  Hard shell. Totally harmless except when the web makes me do a crazy dance in the dark on the way to pick up the paper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Another wine we drank that would make one deathly ill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

In the fall the giant web weavers come out right around all saints days




And the webs are so pretty


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Another wine we drank that would make one deathly ill
> View attachment 275823


Good Heavens.....when I was 17 I worked at an old school Italian Restaurant, we had that stuff......along with a sweet white that I wouldnt drink even at 17!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

I have some large brown non hairy spiders that build huge webs every dusk, by morning they have taken it down and hiding nearby.
Web only up at night, so easy to walk through next to my house, by time I get to drive way I'm kung fu fight/spider web dance status.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, a half hour of cardio in five seconds or less. I have no problem handling snakes that can kill you in minutes or making violent love to mountain lions. No spiders for me, please.


I totally understand.  I've ditched my bike and chased them off trails (pretty sure it was a black racer) dam it could move.  Don't care for water snakes, very mean and I dont feel as in control of situation if I am in the water too.  Caught one water snake, gigantic to me at time. maybe 13 or 14 yrs old and this thing was at least 4 ft.  Diamond back water snake, looks just like a Cotton Mouth except head shape is different.  I finally let it go.  It never tamed in the least, holding it behind the head, it's mouth was always wide open!

Spiders?  I go all girly for some reason.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Water snakes are notorious for being nasty little pricks. Also, anything with "tree" in their name are famous for being biters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2021)

Water snakes will bite the shit out of you.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

Still like the snake more than spiders.  I swear the brown recluse around here are capable of rational thought. I can Identify them at a fair distance by their general shape.  I have walked into a room, seen one standing in corner on floor. when I turned to get a better look he actually raised up. silly thing tried to escape and ran right into the sticky trap nearby.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Water snakes will bite the shit out of you.


This thing never shut its mouth, wide open.  It was stretched across a horse trail, both ends in the brush, so I didnt know which end was head or tail.  Grabbed him in the middle and pulled him out. He never quit trying to bite. "regular snakes" seem to calm down and like the heat coming off of you.

Not this guy.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah I use to catch snakes all the time. I can handle snakes but I fking hate spiders.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Water snakes are notorious for being nasty little pricks. Also, anything with "tree" in their name are famous for being biters.


Yeah, down here in South Floriduh, we've got these poisonous tree frogs.  They leap on you and bite.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2021)

Just finished cutting down and hanging the latest.  Will let her hang for a week or so, do a Cali dry trim on her and let her dry/cure for another 3 weeks and finally she will be good smoke.

Now time to direct my efforts out in the veggie garden.  I have some maters that look like they are getting ready to turn.  So, I better get some netting out and cover them so the birds will leave them alone.  Both Birds and rats love my maters and I will be on red alert to keep the little varmints out of them.  

Nice cool day so it will be comfortable to work outside.  Rain coming and hopefully it will hit us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

LUNCH TIME, Turkey sandwich Yum


----------



## leafminer (Jul 24, 2021)

1.01 Time to take a quick look in the greenhouse and then get the pizza oven fired up.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

Mowed early, front and back before heat hit hard.  Only 93 now but very humid. moving towards triple digits.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah, down here in South Floriduh, we've got these poisonous tree frogs.  They leap on you and bite.


We were talking about snakes, ya stoner!  (I know you was yanking my crank)
Tree pythons, tree boas, either one love to make you bleed. Got the equipment to do it with, too. Pretty little buggers, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> We were talking about snakes, ya stoner!  (I know you was yanking my crank)
> Tree pythons, tree boas, either one love to make you bleed. Got the equipment to do it with, too. Pretty little buggers, though.


@Hippie420 Im working on that deere L110 and doing the drive belt
I have changed them before (realbitch) have you ever change one ?
Not the one for belts on deck this is the drive belt up under the frame and around steering, wheel gear underneath has to be removed to get new belt in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Got my new airless impact driver, 1/2 inch drive so it should be easy to break the nuts this time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Yep, that'll be a great bolt snapper. Then the real fun starts. 

No, never changed the drive belt, just the deck belt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that'll be a great bolt snapper. Then the real fun starts.
> 
> No, never changed the drive belt, just the deck belt.


Man yoo got lucky I have had to change a few times now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey Im a Mecanic i recent thet remarc


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> tHE HUNT FOR WATER CONTINUES Have you the means to hire a sniffer dog, they say they can find a water leak LOL



Never heard of a water sniffer dog, but I'm back to the hunt this morning with a shovel....



ROSTERMAN said:


> In the fall the giant web weavers come out right around all saints days And the webs are so pretty



Those are the Golden Orb spiders that we have here.



Bubba said:


> I totally understand.  I've ditched my bike and chased them off trails (pretty sure it was a black racer) dam it could move.  Don't care for water snakes, very mean and I dont feel as in control of situation if I am in the water too.  Caught one water snake, gigantic to me at time. maybe 13 or 14 yrs old and this thing was at least 4 ft.  Diamond back water snake, looks just like a Cotton Mouth except head shape is different.  I finally let it go.  It never tamed in the least, holding it behind the head, it's mouth was always wide open! Spiders?  I go all girly for some reason. Bubba



I've handled Diamond Back and Timber rattlesnakes, one copper head, and lots of King snakes, but never laid hands on a live water snake.  The ones around home were ill tempered, so we just left them alone or shot them.

64F @ 74% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 90F.

Breakfast out at the Cadillac Cafe with Grayfox and NM.

My plans to work on the sprinkler system got cut short by a flat on the Ford.  By the time I got it fixed, it was too hot to work outside.................  Back on it this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

GW you could cap all the heads on each zone as you isolate the leak
then pressurize that line after capping the heads and watch for water coming up out of ground or at least hear if the zone stopped using water as it it capped heads, may be easier than digging all the lines up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf Hey now if you have Hunter heads use these caps (not sure how many heads you have on each zone I have 4) so I would need 4 caps for my zones, Using the zone control turn each one on at a time after cappin g said zone.




__





						Amazon.com : Hunter Pro Spray Shut Off Cap - 213600 Does not fit PGP : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Amazon.com : Hunter Pro Spray Shut Off Cap - 213600 Does not fit PGP : Patio, Lawn & Garden



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

They have Rainbird too




__





						Amazon.com : Rain Bird 1800XC 3-PACK | Cap for 1800-Series Spray Head Sprinkler | Caps AND Gaskets Included : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Amazon.com : Rain Bird 1800XC 3-PACK | Cap for 1800-Series Spray Head Sprinkler | Caps AND Gaskets Included : Patio, Lawn & Garden



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW you could cap all the heads on each zone as you isolate the leak
> then pressurize that line after capping the heads and watch for water coming up out of ground or at least hear if the zone stopped using water as it it capped heads, may be easier than digging all the lines up.



The leak is ostensibly in a trunk line, vis a vis lateral with heads, unless the flow is through one of the electric valves that controls the laterals.  If the leak was through one of the electric valve, I would have expected to seen some action from the heads when I pressurized the main trunk with water driven by compressed air.

The leak is not reaching the surface, even with compressed air, and the system was existing when I arrived in 1987, so I have no knowledge of where the underground piping is, beyond where the heads are and two of the three valve vaults are located.

I dug out the Circuit 1, 2, and 3 electric valve vault in the front yard and located the main trunk leaving it and installed an isolation valve, which stopped the flow, so the leak is further down the system.

I now also know the path and line that the trunk line ostensibly follows, and using a long bladed clam shovel, I checked spots along it for soggy spots, but found none and know there has to be one more (Circuit 4) valve somewhere that I can't find.  The valves for Circuit 5 and 6 are located in the back yard, which is where the trunk line terminates.

I infer that the Circuit 4 vault got covered when the ground/weed cloth was put down, which is now covered with both 4"  bark dust and 40 years of soil accumulation from decomposing bark dust.  I also infer that they didn't zig zag the main trunk, so if I string a line from where I've exposed it, to where it turns the corner and heads down the side of our house toward the back yard valve vault, it should approximate its path, and I can look for the missing vault along that path.

Depending on where the vault is, I can also install another vault of my own with isolation valve to isolate the trunk to Circuits 5 and 6 vault, after it turns the corner at the front of the house.  Once I have identified which side of that valve the leak is on, the search will be narrowed down significantly.



ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Hey now if you have Hunter heads use these caps (not sure how many heads you have on each zone I have 4) so I would need 4 caps for my zones, Using the zone control turn each one on at a time after cappin g said zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the leak ostensibly in the trunk, the heads are all isolated by their electric control valves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The leak is ostensibly in a trunk line, vis a vis lateral with heads, unless the flow is through one of the electric valves that controls the laterals.  If the leak was through one of the electric valve, I would have expected to seen some action from the heads when I pressurized the main trunk with water driven by compressed air.
> 
> The leak is not reaching the surface, even with compressed air, and the system was existing when I arrived in 1987, so I have no knowledge of where the underground piping is, beyond where the heads are and two of the three valve vaults are located.
> 
> ...


Man how big is your yard LOL
Good luck sounds like you will find it, I hope soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

GW I was just thinking Imagine you go through all this trouble shooting and find out that your system was not the problem and that it is in fact the water co meter is screwed?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man how big is your yard LOLGood luck sounds like you will find it, I hope soon.



It's a square corner lot, so has a side yard to irrigate as well, and there are heads on both sides of the sidewalks. 

The front and side parking strips are two circuits of 8 heads each, and the  lawn on the house side of the sidewalks , plus the ornamental gardens are another four circuits of 4 to 6 heads.  The guy that installed it and the gardens was a groundskeeper for a local country club, so wasn't parsimonious with the heads.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW I was just thinking Imagine you go through all this trouble shooting and find out that your system was not the problem and that it is in fact the water co meter is screwed?



The meter starts and stops when I turn the sprinkler circuit on and off, so little chance it is the meter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The meter starts and stops when I turn the sprinkler circuit on and off, so little chance it is the meter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Morning Mr Putes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

@GW....I have watched you chase that ghost in your system for to long.  I now feel it is necessary for me to chime in and solve your problem.  It is a simple fix and I actually feel silly having to solve your problem for ya.    If you don't mind my advise.....one word will do the trick.  Are you ready....I can hardly stand the suspense.  All you have to do is.......MOVE!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

One time at Band Camp there was a very bad man with his toothbrush, and canceler Walt did nothing.





Now that should be @Hippie420 avatar


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2021)

Just got my faith in the younger generation reinstalled today. My cable box has not worked in a month. Called Commie-Cast, and they scheduled a service appointment for today. Told me I was expected to wear a mask while the tech was here and to remain 10 feet away from them at all times, and that if I refused to wear a mask, I was expected to not be in the same room. Yeah, right. Young fella (could be as young as late 20s to as old as mid 30s) showed up at my door, no booties and no mask. I told him I wasn't vaccinated and wasn't wearing a mask. He said he didn't have a problem with it as long as I didn't have a problem with him being the same. 
Did a quick look at the equipment, swapped a few wires around, and figured out one of the HDMI wires had gone bad. Went out to his van and came back with two, replaced the one to the box and one to the sound bar and said that they "burn out" now and then. Didn't cost me a cent.
On his way out, he commented that he liked my flag. My brothers on here know exactly which flag he was talking about.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 25, 2021)

Cable on brother.  Is your flag multi colored?  Sorry I couldnt resist. (Writing on black board; "I will not harass Hippie")

bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)

The bigger the lie, the more goys will die ...

Pandemic Of The Vaxxinated


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)

In case you missed it , .. Fox news was bought out by the jewish owned Disney corp a year and half ago,

and. Kayleigh McEnany who was T R UMP's press secretary and now a Fox star recently spouts out that " you need to get the vaxx and you won't get the delta " ...






__





						Brother Nathanael Channel - Videos » Pandemic Of The Vaxxinated
					






					brothernathanaelchannel.com
				





the Tucker guy is an anomaly that's being kept around for now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got my faith in the younger generation reinstalled today. My cable box has not worked in a month. Called Commie-Cast, and they scheduled a service appointment for today. Told me I was expected to wear a mask while the tech was here and to remain 10 feet away from them at all times, and that if I refused to wear a mask, I was expected to not be in the same room. Yeah, right. Young fella (could be as young as late 20s to as old as mid 30s) showed up at my door, no booties and no mask. I told him I wasn't vaccinated and wasn't wearing a mask. He said he didn't have a problem with it as long as I didn't have a problem with him being the same.
> Did a quick look at the equipment, swapped a few wires around, and figured out one of the HDMI wires had gone bad. Went out to his van and came back with two, replaced the one to the box and one to the sound bar and said that they "burn out" now and then. Didn't cost me a cent.
> On his way out, he commented that he liked my flag. My brothers on here know exactly which flag he was talking about.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)

Busy with additions... got plenty of "Abono de borrega." (Sheep shit), You could have pasteurised it a bit, guys! The greenhouse is so stinky I can hardly stay there. The dog rushed in and began smelling all the pots enthusiastically. "Man, this is good shit!" So I've added some wood ash from the pizza oven too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Actually, it's one that you might have seen in the news lately. It involves the current president and the people that voted for him.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got my faith in the younger generation reinstalled today. My cable box has not worked in a month. Called Commie-Cast, and they scheduled a service appointment for today. Told me I was expected to wear a mask while the tech was here and to remain 10 feet away from them at all times, and that if I refused to wear a mask, I was expected to not be in the same room. Yeah, right. Young fella (could be as young as late 20s to as old as mid 30s) showed up at my door, no booties and no mask. I told him I wasn't vaccinated and wasn't wearing a mask. He said he didn't have a problem with it as long as I didn't have a problem with him being the same.
> Did a quick look at the equipment, swapped a few wires around, and figured out one of the HDMI wires had gone bad. Went out to his van and came back with two, replaced the one to the box and one to the sound bar and said that they "burn out" now and then. Didn't cost me a cent.
> On his way out, he commented that he liked my flag. My brothers on here know exactly which flag he was talking about.



Good post, give everybody a chance......ya never know.  I have said...I like everybody until they don't like me.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Busy with additions... got plenty of "Abono de borrega." (Sheep shit), You could have pasteurised it a bit, guys! The greenhouse is so stinky I can hardly stay there. The dog rushed in and began smelling all the pots enthusiastically. "Man, this is good shit!" So I've added some wood ash from the pizza oven too.


That might be just a bit hot...watch close.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Good post, give everybody a chance......ya never know.  I have said...I like everybody until they don't like me.







pute said:


> Good post, give everybody a chance......ya never know.  I have said...I like everybody until they don't like me.




















i


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 275935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put yer pecker back in your pants....I love you to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Put yer pecker back in your pants....I love you to.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

Roster, I assume that dog symbolizes you.   How come you have "I JUST PUMPED THE NEIGHBORS CAT LOOK ON YOUR FACE?"....... leave me out of it....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2021)

Cause Roster is a sick fker and a little gay.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

ZZZZZ.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW....I have watched you chase that ghost in your system for to long.  I now feel it is necessary for me to chime in and solve your problem.  It is a simple fix and I actually feel silly having to solve your problem for ya.    If you don't mind my advise.....one word will do the trick.  Are you ready....I can hardly stand the suspense.  All you have to do is.......MOVE!!



Good idea!



Hippie420 said:


> Just got my faith in the younger generation reinstalled today.



You gotta pick and choose..........



pute said:


> Roster, I assume that dog symbolizes you.   How come you have "I JUST PUMPED THE NEIGHBORS CAT LOOK ON YOUR FACE?"....... leave me out of it....



Roster looking for love in all the wrong places.................

61F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy with 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 89F.

Lots of digging yesterday, but I didn't find the vault or leak, bud discovered a pretty solid root mat in the front and side garden, down to about a foot.  It sure makes digging difficult.....................

Off to the dentist this morning to deal with my broken implant stud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 26, 2021)

Good Luck GW


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 26, 2021)

Here's a pic of a monkey humpin' a football:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2021)

Barney and Alice ........RIP


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Thanks for all the farm porn....which one is Roster?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Thanks for all the farm porn....which one is Roster?



He's posted so many different pictures of himself, I've lost track of his disguises...............


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2021)

Morning, Islanders. Up at the crack 'o dawn (07:15) this morning 'cause I had to make a run to Flint to get some grease zerks to fit the Kubota that nobody else had. Got to turn my Bobcat pin right side up, too. I bought a BLM flag and took it up to the Sherriff's sub station in my town. It cost half what the dozen donuts cost that I took 'em up last year.
I knocked on the door and a young deputy in his early 30s answered the door. I asked him if he had room on the wall to hang a BLM flag? He tried to hide the funny look on his face when he said, "BLM flag?" I turned the package over so he could see the blue stripe on the flag and his smile beamed bright as a kid at Christmas. "Oh, BLUE lives matter!" I said, "They sure do!", and proceeded to let him know that 99.9% of us appreciate what they do every day, and that every time I hear about defunding, I think of them. 
Got a firm handshake and another big smile, along with the comment that the rest of his crew would really be happy to see the flag and know that people do care.
Made me feel good inside.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2021)

Good for you Hippie.  I am sure most here feel the same way.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought a BLM flag and took it up to the Sherriff's sub station in my town. It cost half what the dozen donuts cost that I took 'em up last year.
> I knocked on the door and a young deputy in his early 30s answered the door. I asked him if he had room on the wall to hang a BLM flag? He tried to hide the funny look on his face when he said, "BLM flag?" I turned the package over so he could see the blue stripe on the flag and his smile beamed bright as a kid at Christmas. "Oh, BLUE lives matter!" I said, "They sure do!", and proceeded to let him know that 99.9% of us appreciate what they do every day, and that every time I hear about defunding, I think of them.
> Got a firm handshake and another big smile, along with the comment that the rest of his crew would really be happy to see the flag and know that people do care.  Made me feel good inside.



Good job brother!

64F @ 72F, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 89F.

Xrays suggest that my dental implant post screw didn't break off inside the implant, so my dentist ordered a replacement to see of the internal threads are still good.  About another 10 day wait but I can afford to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 28, 2021)

63F @ 70% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 93F.

Treated to breakfast out at Petite Provence by KK.  Too hot to dig afterwards, so after some quality time at the dog park with Miss Layla, I worked on Chapter 2 of my test sled article, which I finished and published yesterday:  





__





						18.0.1 The Vacuum Cooking and Aluminum Bead Sous Vide Test Sled, Chapter 2
					






					graywolfslair.com
				




A dental appointment this morning in an attempt to replace my broken implant post screw.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> In case you missed it , .. Fox news was bought out by the jewish owned Disney corp a year and half ago,
> 
> and. Kayleigh McEnany who was T R UMP's press secretary and now a Fox star recently spouts out that " you need to get the vaxx and you won't get the delta " ...
> 
> ...





pute said:


> Good for you Hippie.  I am sure most here feel the same way.


Yes sir!

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*Good morning! Thanks all for the cathartic therapy yesterday. I needed that and do recognize your hearts.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Good morning! Thanks all for the cathartic therapy yesterday. I needed that and do recognize your hearts.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*Roster--May I remind you I am still very literal! You are overwhelming me! *


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*For @WeedHopper--*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

*Do yo*u not comprehend me?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




*Honey, I fall in love with you at some point every day.*


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 28, 2021)

thank u so much weed hopper


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Almost 11am and I finally got down in the basement.  Gonna be close to 100f so I got my walk and all outside chores done early.  Not much going on in the grow today so I am just sitting down here where it is cool and quiet except for my outlaw country on Pandora.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

RIP DUSTY HILL , Smoke em if ya got em


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey what can I say
Never said I was not a ******.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 29, 2021)

66F @ 64% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 97F. Air quality still good.

I got my tooth implant replaced and spent the rest of the day in pain. Oxycodone didn't help, so I ended up using an ice bag to keep it toned down. The implant area is still angry this morning but no longer raw.

My regular dental cleaning this morning and then it is back to digging for my sprinkler leak.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jul 29, 2021)

Good morning misfits. How about a session of "wake 'n bake" ? Ready or not, let's do it. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning misfits. How about a session of "wake 'n bake" ? Ready or not, let's do it. Puffin' 'n Passin'.



*All I have is a lousy Diet Coke. Oh well, I'm soothed to see my plants are looking good. I can wait a few more weeks. I don't have anything to smoke it in right now anyway. Located a good smoke shop up the highway, want to get a bong.

Remember the days when a toilet paper roll with a pierced aluminum foil bowl worked in a pinch?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *All I have is a lousy Diet Coke. Oh well, I'm soothed to see my plants are looking good. I can wait a few more weeks. I don't have anything to smoke it in right now anyway. Located a good smoke shop up the highway, want to get a bong.
> 
> Remember the days when a toilet paper roll with a pierced aluminum foil bowl worked in a pinch?*


Any pics of the buds


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> thank u so much weed hopper


Awesome. What did I do?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome. What did I do?


She fantasized how great you would be in the sack LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

nice bud


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

Skyborg is a transferable suite of autonomous capabilities paired with teamed, autonomous, low-cost platforms to enable expeditionary operations that can generate massed combat power with minimal logistical footprints; delivering a future Air Force which can deter, blunt and defeat peer adversaries. Skyborg has been designated as an Air Force Vanguard program to rapidly deliver transformational capabilities to the Department of Defense by marrying technology from the Air Force Research Laboratory (AFRL) and industry with a transition partner from the Air Force Life Cycle Management Center.  This early pairing enables an accelerated transition from technology development to operational fielding of the first Skyborg-enabled system.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

Request for Information (RFI) on an Implementation Plan for a National Artificial Intelligence Research Resource
					

The Office of Science and Technology Policy and the National Science Foundation are issuing this Request for Information (RFI) to inform the work of the National Artificial Intelligence Research Resource (NAIRR) Task Force (``Task Force''). The Task Force has been directed by Congress to develop...




					www.federalregister.gov


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2021)

70F @ 59% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 99F.

Portland under state of emergency due to heat.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, my thermocouple came in, so my test sled is ready to run.  Experiments starting today once it gets too hot outdoors to dig in the garden!!


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

Another hot day Before a major cool down this weekend.  I will spend much of the day trimming.  Probably tomorrow as well.  Hopping to pass on the walk today...stiff as a board.

Coffee...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> View attachment 276164


What in the world is that??? 

I never saw anything with BEANS on it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks like boy balls to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2021)

Weird Fox Tailing to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like boy balls to me.


Could be Dr Grinspoon it grows weird like that


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

More like foxtails like Hopper said....heat stress.  Get a fan on her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

pute said:


> More like foxtails like Hopper said....heat stress.  Get a fan on her.


Maybe it is very Special just like Shiloh is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2021)

FOXY TAIL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 31, 2021)

75F @ 53% RH, partially cloudy with 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 86F.

More digging and have exposed the trunk line at another location to install an isolation valve, which I will endeavor to pick up today.

I ran a cleaning run of 190 proof through the sled yesterday and am ready for experiments today. I have the sweet dark cherries defrosted and ready for experiments today, and after breakfast out with Grayfox and my chef friend, we will head to Oak Island and pick wild blackberries for my following flavor concentration experiments.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

Morning Misfits, with all the rain I am gonna put down fertilizer and revive on the grass today.  Need to time it between storms so I can get everything off the driveway....will stain the cement.

Will also do a dry trim on a Mamosa.  First time growing this strain....looking forward to see how she turns out.

It is shatterday so I'm hoping there is some good MMA fighter on tonight.  All that will make for a good day.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Good morning, friends. Trying to attempt a manicure ala late hubs. He could wield a pocket knife like no other. I'm trying to follow his example. I have a very sharp German pocket knife, classic nail clippers and German diamond nail file. Wish me luck! Oh, and a new pair of pro cuticle clippers.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)

Much like the 4th of July, count your fingers before and after. Might not hurt to have a few pints of blood cross-matched and on standby.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Only three cuticles bleeding, minimally. Didn't even need a bandaid.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2021)

66F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 89F.

A series of new wild fires set by lightening.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and NM, before heading out to Oak Island and picking wild blackberries and watching he Blue Herons fish.

I picked up a commercial potato ricer and plan to use it to press the berries.  I dug an old bed sheet out of the rag box and ran it through the washing machine to make filter cloths out of today for pressing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 66F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 89F.
> 
> A series of new wild fires set by lightening.
> 
> ...


No Idiots have a shoot out?

So you got the big guy, I bought a vintage one from ebay and it is old school construction , even I can not break it.




Mine looks like this but still in great shape


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 66F @ 74% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 89F.
> 
> A series of new wild fires set by lightening.
> 
> ...


@Tattered Old Graywolf  GW did you ever figure out just what good there was to the Dr Gold's ISO3  I have mine sitting in a box still. used it once and not happy with results.
Did you ever try to make RSO with the test unit he furnished you guys?
Sorry if I asked this before . my mind is starting to wonder.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf  GW did you ever figure out just what good there was to the Dr Gold's ISO3  I have mine sitting in a box still. used it once and not happy with results.
> Did you ever try to make RSO with the test unit he furnished you guys?
> Sorry if I asked this before . my mind is starting to wonder.


Nice site, I had one of those Iso2 machines in the 70's. Lot of oil made.  Sort of Star Trek looking device.  I also have his little book on making hash oil, little blast from the past.

ISO-3 By D. Gold | Skunk Pharm Research


16.2.2 Testing D Gold's ISO-3 (graywolfslair.com)
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

I still have this little book.  This article read is such a reminder of the 70's weed environment at the time. 

ISO-3 By D. Gold | Skunk Pharm Research 

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Good morning, on this first day of August, to all you misfits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills! 
Orgasms!
Danger!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf  GW did you ever figure out just what good there was to the Dr Gold's ISO3  I have mine sitting in a box still. used it once and not happy with results.
> Did you ever try to make RSO with the test unit he furnished you guys?
> Sorry if I asked this before . my mind is starting to wonder.


With the old Iso2, the extraction mode worked well.  Too well.  IIRC it held about 1/4 pound.  His method at the time was to get weed in the basket, and pour boiling water through it, coffee filter in bottom of basket.  Then water squeezed off, and weed dried in low heat oven.  Back into basket, add bottle of everclear run cycle.  At the end, the alcohol was very dark, the weed was no longer green, sort of tan colored.  It stripped everything out.  Then you ran the isomerization (reagent grade pure sulfuric acid was included with the kit no less!

The article talks about the Isomerization process, and the results of cbd  rotating to thc.  I learned about this process studying the American Journal of Chemistry, where the process and results were detailed. When I saw the iso2, I snagged one immediately.  Since Then isomerization process has been rattling around in my head again.  For fairly cheap, one can buy grams of CBD.......hmmmmmmmmmmm

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow, logged in and no spammers have tried to get in overnight..almost feels like a day off.
Don't know what to do now. Maybe will just sit here and enjoy my coffee...


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> With the old Iso2, the extraction mode worked well.  Too well.  IIRC it held about 1/4 pound.  His method at the time was to get weed in the basket, and pour boiling water through it, coffee filter in bottom of basket.  Then water squeezed off, and weed dried in low heat oven.  Back into basket, add bottle of everclear run cycle.  At the end, the alcohol was very dark, the weed was no longer green, sort of tan colored.  It stripped everything out.  Then you ran the isomerization (reagent grade pure sulfuric acid was included with the kit no less!
> 
> The article talks about the Isomerization process, and the results of cbd  rotating to thc.  I learned about this process studying the American Journal of Chemistry, where the process and results were detailed. When I saw the iso2, I snagged one immediately.  Since Then isomerization process has been rattling around in my head again.  For fairly cheap, one can buy grams of CBD.......hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Bubba




Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm continued....I may be on to something.

10.4 Isomerizing (graywolfslair.com) 

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*Now I need a haircut. Hmmm, do I dare? Got scissors handy.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow, logged in and no spammers have tried to get in overnight..almost feels like a day off.
> Don't know what to do now. Maybe will just sit here and enjoy my coffee...



play some pool or snooker?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Nice site, I had one of those Iso2 machines in the 70's. Lot of oil made.  Sort of Star Trek looking device.  I also have his little book on making hash oil, little blast from the past.
> 
> ISO-3 By D. Gold | Skunk Pharm Research
> 
> ...


Yoop and I have a buddy that still uses his machine. Must work 'cause he's been using it for decades.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Now I need a haircut. Hmmm, do I dare? Got scissors handy.*


Ain't gotta cut it. It stops by its self.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop and I have a buddy that still uses his machine. Must work 'cause he's been using it for decades.



Oh yes.  Mine was lost decades ago in a storage room theft.  Always wondered if Karma played out.  There was a glass bottle full of 100% reagent grade Sulfuric acid in that box.  It was a big label covered with warnings, but if you are dumb enough to rob a storage room, especially mine. I do still have the little book.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Yep, that'd mess up a good tattoo, for sure! Get ya a tin cup full of pencils and a seeing eye dog, too.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*Well, I have distanced myself from @Bubba . No prob! He's on his own trip, I'm on mine. He just does not feel my vibe. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Well, I have distanced myself from @Bubba . No prob! He's on his own trip, I'm on mine. He just does not feel my vibe. *


Let it go


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Let it go



*Will do. Thank you, dear!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

The continuing story of "DRAMAVILLE".  I will pass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

pute said:


> The continuing story of "DRAMAVILLE".  I will pass.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*No mas drama today! I feel good!*


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *No mas drama today! I feel good!*


Good, lets keep it that way boys and girls.  We all get along here.  Nobody intentionally hurts anybody's feelings......except Roster....he is open season all year long.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Good, lets keep it that way boys and girls.  We all get along here.  Nobody intentionally hurts anybody's feelings......except Roster....he is open season all year long.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

My friend named his new dog Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*I lied. Just wanted to give the mods a day off. This evening listening to hub's wind chimes, made of lead pipes.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*30 minutes to Ambien time. Sweet dreams to all. Of course, my dreams are atrocious, oh well. Hearing thunder...*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm climbing in here to make y'all's day.

*BIG FARGIN NEWS:*

MySonTheDoctor just got offa the phone with Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc.

*"Daddy, I am the head doctor on the C19 floor at the hospital. I have not lost one patient -- even your age -- to COVID. We are treating it successfully."

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ *
Scooter ain't the fargin grapevine... he's the _grape_.

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

THE ABOVE SAID, PAY VERY CLOSE ATTENTION:

11,940 dead, 618,648 injuries, 1175 miscarriages from jab.*

https://healthimpactnews.com/2021/c...-unborn-babies-dead-following-covid-19-shots/

Do your own arithmetic, folks. Take the jab and die now or _*when the blood/brain crossovers are complete*._ Or get the fargin flu, and go get better.

Bitchin' tough choice.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 2, 2021)

TMI


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm climbing in here to make y'all's day.
> 
> *BIG FARGIN NEWS:*
> 
> ...





good news Unca......what protocols is scooter running at the hospital?..ivermectin , hydroxychloroquine , etc etc?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Most likely yes they have a newer they call the inoculation 
It contains a little of all


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2021)

Moving on to some important information that is supposed to satisfy my imagination



Brothel Candles, popular in Europe between 1880 and 1905 - old box of match candles, this type was used in brothels as a  timer, once the wax is consumed, the loving session ends ...

I might make it to about half a candle


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So you got the big guy, I bought a vintage one from ebay and it is old school construction , even I can not break it.



Yup, like that and as it turns out, not rigid enough to press blackberries berries through a filter cloth.



ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf  GW did you ever figure out just what good there was to the Dr Gold's ISO3  I have mine sitting in a box still. used it once and not happy with results.  Did you ever try to make RSO with the test unit he furnished you guys? Sorry if I asked this before . my mind is starting to wonder.



My mind has always wondered too brother Roster.  Life is a puzzlement!     

Yeah Carla and I tested the ISO-3 and Carla tested the ISO-4.  Thank you Bubba for sharing links!

Dave Golds Isomerizers all worked to produced an RSO type concentrate, and his isomerization process works.  Consider that at the time he invented the Isomerizer, that most of the available weed was high CBD, so they boost to D8 THC was more noticeable.  A good idea fixed in time.



Bubba said:


> With the old Iso2, the extraction mode worked well.  Too well.  IIRC it held about 1/4 pound.  His method at the time was to get weed in the basket, and pour boiling water through it, coffee filter in bottom of basket.  Then water squeezed off, and weed dried in low heat oven.  Back into basket, add bottle of everclear run cycle.  At the end, the alcohol was very dark, the weed was no longer green, sort of tan colored.  It stripped everything out.  Then you ran the isomerization (reagent grade pure sulfuric acid was included with the kit no less!
> 
> The article talks about the Isomerization process, and the results of cbd  rotating to thc.  I learned about this process studying the American Journal of Chemistry, where the process and results were detailed. When I saw the iso2, I snagged one immediately.  Since Then isomerization process has been rattling around in my head again.  For fairly cheap, one can buy grams of CBD.....Bubba





Bubba said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm continued....I may be on to something.
> 
> 10.4 Isomerizing (graywolfslair.com)
> 
> Bubba



To sidestep the chlorophyll pickup, we did a QWET extraction and used the ISO-3 for recovery.  

Lots of hemp folks have recognized the potential for rotating CBD to D8 THC and laws are being written or enforced at different locals, to make it illegal to do so.  Leave us not forget the taxman...........  



Hippie420 said:


> Yoop and I have a buddy that still uses his machine. Must work 'cause he's been using it for decades.



Not much on one to wear out besides lightbulbs, though continued isomerizing might be hard on the 300 series stainless.  316 tolerates up to about a 20% solution, but we've done all our own isomerizing in glass.



Hippie420 said:


> Ain't gotta cut it. It stops by its self.




Due to my more kinky biracial genes that blessed me with copious wavy hair about as kinky and unruly as the lead singer in the song, I keep mine cut relatively short and shave the hair growing on and out of my ears.



Hippie420 said:


> May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.



And stand guard as you peacefully slumber.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Moving on to some important information that is supposed to satisfy my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a shorter skinnier candle brother Big??

61F @ 77% RH, gorgeous with 7 mph wind, and predicted to reach 93F.

Alas as violence increases, Portland can't find enough police applicants to fill anti-violence unit following walkout and wonder why.

Fun playing with the test sled!  I macerated a half gallon of dark red cherries and tried to filter them, but alas they wouldn't even pass the filter screen, much less any membranes.  I ended up squeezing them through a tee shirt rag and my guess is they still won't pass the 100 micron screen that came with the filter plate and neither did the wild blackberries, which I processed a stumble at a time.

I first tried to press the blackberries through a bedsheet filter using a commercial potato ricer, but alas didn't have enough leverage to fully crush even a half cup of berries using the potato ricer, soooo I smashed them all up with a potato masher and tried to pull them through my vacuum filter screen, again finding it blinded almost immediately, so again resorted to pressing by hand as well.  For any further experiments requiring pressing, I will dig out my glycerin tincture press and pick up some new stainless dishes to replace the missing ones.

But to the experiments at hand, I now have about a half gallon of cherry juice with fine pulp and a quart of blackberry juice ready for further processing, as well as a half gallon of blackberry pulp split into two jars.  I added 190 proof ethanol to one jar to leach out the remaining flavonoids and terpenes, and a mixture of water and 190 proof in the other for the same purpose.  The important part is that I didn't do anything to rupture the seeds, which add a ghastly taste of their own when you do.

My chef friend with more refined taste buds than me is dropping by today to assist with enhancing the blackberry juice flavors and after another filtration I will be reducing the pulp extracts to remove the alcohol and most of the water for a taste comparison of the two.  

My friend tells me that blackberry flavors are brought out by adding sugar and a slight bit of lemon juice, which is what we did last time we went blackberry picking together and it was so good that we drank it all over ice mixed with seltzer water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe a shorter skinnier candle??
> 
> 61F @ 77% RH, gorgeous with 7 mph wind, and predicted to reach 93F.
> 
> ...


GW
Your handy as he ll why not build a fruit press




*Vevor Wine Presser Grape Press For Wine Making 3.5l Fruit Tincture Press Machine*
Features & Details [FOOD-GRADE SUS MATERIAL]- For providing you with the original flavor of the juice or wine, food-grade stainless steel is adopted on this manual wine presser, featuring security and rust & wear resistance. If you want to obtain a higher juice yield and reduce waste, it would...



www.vevor.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Above unit $65.00


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Moving on to some important information that is supposed to satisfy my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You'll need the whole box if you see me in my sheer red dress and endless pearls!*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe a shorter skinnier candle brother Big??
> 
> 61F @ 77% RH, gorgeous with 7 mph wind, and predicted to reach 93F.
> 
> ...



*Used to pick wild blackberries by my little lake and made many pies with homemade crust. Those were the sweet days. Sadly, something slowly killed off the wild berries. I think it was the demise of wild honeybees.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

and the pearls


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *You'll need the whole box if you see me in my sheer red dress and endless pearls!*


But Not BUBBA LOL


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW
> Your handy as he ll why not build a fruit press
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if that press would double as a rosin press..... 

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)

Wait,,,did Shiloh say she has a Pearl neckless or wants a pearl neckless.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Wait,,,did Shiloh say she has a Pearl neckless or wants a pearl neckless.


yes


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Aug 2, 2021)

Went fishing this weekend….

Caught two striped bass, a catfish, a bulldog, and a 14 year old.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 2, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Went fishing this weekend….
> 
> Caught two striped bass, a catfish, a bulldog, and a 14 year old.
> View attachment 276351
> View attachment 276352


Actually the bulldog caught the kid after she bit the lure. Lol was an interesting day!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2021)

I hear if ya get the mud vein outta 'em, they're pretty good eating.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I hear if ya get the mud vein outta 'em, they're pretty good eating.


The kid or the bulldog?


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Good morning Misfits from the Island.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW Your handy as he ll why not build a fruit press



I already built a hydraulic one when I was researching vegetable glycerin extraction.









Shiloh said:


> *Used to pick wild blackberries by my little lake and made many pies with homemade crust. Those were the sweet days. Sadly, something slowly killed off the wild berries. I think it was the demise of wild honeybees. *



Mom and grand moms used to make killer blackberry pies and cobbler, but I usually juice and concentrate them these days to avoid the seeds.



Bubba said:


> Wonder if that press would double as a rosin press.....Bubba



Not enough pressure.  I designed heated platens for my hydraulic glycerin press, but found my cross arms are a few inches short, so didn't follow through.  An easy fix on paper starting from scratch.

I also made simple dies to press hash, as well as Cannabuttons and Super Cannabuttons.









						Cannabuttons | Skunk Pharm Research
					

Cannabuttons




					web.archive.org
				




66F @ 68% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 90F.

I cut in another sprinkler isolation valve and have reduced the possible leak location to one flower garden with only one Zone 4 electric valve, which I have yet to find, but I've reduced my digging.  Of the two possibilities, it was of course the worst possible digging because of the run distance and all the roots.

Some digging this morning early, but to the showers and back to the concentration experiment as soon as I get good and sweat soaked.   Thankfully the weather folks predict cooler weather and even some rain this week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I already built a hydraulic one when I was researching vegetable glycerin extraction.
> 
> View attachment 276363
> 
> ...


Dang! I knew it you use to be a Rocket Scientist for NASA  LOL
Now question,
Does the pressure use to make button have anything to do with making them more potent in strength or just as a storage -carry benefit?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2021)

Remind me to never fish with you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Went fishing this weekend….
> 
> Caught two striped bass, a catfish, a bulldog, and a 14 year old.
> View attachment 276351
> View attachment 276352


Did you end up pushing the barbs out yourself?
I hope that poor dog does not still have them in there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Went fishing this weekend….
> 
> Caught two striped bass, a catfish, a bulldog, and a 14 year old.
> View attachment 276351
> View attachment 276352


Oh Manure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Remind me to never fish with you.


I see it now




But saw it much clearer before fishing with air


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I have had many hooks imbedded bin my hands over the years, even one in my cheek...  Fortunately I always bend the barbs down.  Hook comes right out if you do that.

Nice cool day coming here.   Will wait to walk and enjoy my coffee.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 3, 2021)

I had to push





ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you end up pushing the barbs out yourself?
> I hope that poor dog does not still have them in there





ROSTERMAN said:


> I see it now
> View attachment 276370
> 
> But saw it much clearer before fishing with air


Holy shit man!….
I pushed the hook the rest of the way and cut the barb off on my son.
The dog wouldn’t let me do that. So hers just got pulled. But luckily everyone is good and no doctor or vet bills.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I had to push
> 
> Holy shit man!….
> I pushed the hook the rest of the way and cut the barb off on my son.
> The dog wouldn’t let me do that. So hers just got pulled. But luckily everyone is good and no doctor or vet bills.


Yes Sir a Good pair of wire clippers is a tackle box necessity


----------



## Airbone (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see it now
> View attachment 276370
> 
> But saw it much clearer before fishing with air


Lol I just showed my wife that picture and she jumped and dumped her ice coffee all over herself! Thanks for that @ROSTERMAN… that made my whole day. I’m still crying laughing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I had to push
> 
> Holy shit man!….
> I pushed the hook the rest of the way and cut the barb off on my son.
> The dog wouldn’t let me do that. So hers just got pulled. But luckily everyone is good and no doctor or vet bills.


Lucky My dog won't even let me cut his nails without a Fight
He really hates his feet touched


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> The kid or the bulldog?


Never ate a 14 year old, but I did eat a 15 year old. I was 14 at the time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Never ate a 14 year old, but I did eat a 15 year old. I was 14 at the time.


My 1st was a miss Robinson and I was 16
She may have been in her 30's she never told me
But she did love me, 
every time her husband went to work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My 1st was a miss Robinson and I was 16
> She may have been in her 30's she never told me
> But she did love me,
> every time her husband went to work


More on this story kinda funny, her husband hired me to cut his lawn and never realized I was also trimming the bushes (LOL) 
That woman wore me out , I would get a ph call in middle of the night and my Mom would say what does that woman want now, I always said things like her husband is not home and the toilet is overflowing , Spent more nights at her house and out by 6am when her husband was due home.
He was a cop and had a BIG Gun is what I remember.
I would never forget I was mower her lawn and she walked out bare assed naked and started to sunbathe herself  while I was 3 ft away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

I would take my clothes and sneakers and place them in a chair right by the open window (escape route) just in case he came home early.
Good thing I did he came home early once on her Birthday to surprise her .
I just made it down the vent pipe and across the yard.
What a thrill........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276388





Good Vibration is good for life


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2021)

Been working in the yard all day.  Not so hot but humid....I need a shower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 276391


Weed always cums through in the end


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dang! I knew it you use to be a Rocket Scientist for NASA  LOL Now question,  Does the pressure use to make button have anything to do with making them more potent in strength or just as a storage -carry benefit?



I created it for the medical cannabis patients that were in dire need of donations during the period between last years outdoor crop harvest, and the current year when donations dry up and what is left is low grade.

What grinding and pelletizing did originally was to allow us to smoke low grade weed that would otherwise be just too too harsh to smoke.  It produces a really smooth smoke even with poor grade material.  Indeed I pelletized and smoked fan leaves just to show it could be done and to see exactly what the effects would be.

Where it led of course was to use premium material that we shaved off and crumbled like hash, that was both smooth and kick ass.  Not to be out done of course, we ended up using premium material soaked in QWET honey oil, which we called Super Cannabuttons. 

The grinding and pelletizing was my idea, but Super Cannabuttons were spurred by Larry S. Todd's book, Dr Atomics' Marijuana Multiplier.



pute said:


> Been working in the yard all day.  Not so hot but humid....I need a shower.



Good man!  If I could last all day digging I would have been done a long time ago, but digging through all the root mass and ground cloth in this heat kicks my ass in less than an hour, so I just keep at it and isolate one section at a time.  So far haven't found the water leak in my sprinkler system, but I've isolated it down to about a 15' square area and am back to digging today.

62F @ 76% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 92F.

I reduced my blackberry pulp extraction using ethanol and water down to essence and it is absolutely stellar.  Perhaps the best I've ever tasted.

Alas, so sad that it took so much effort to get this far and there isn't more of it.........................   I'm considering buying a $40 flat of farm grown blackberries and digging out my press to make a larger batch, but should probably try just a single carton first to see how the wild and farm grown blackberry flavors compare.

Cleaning ladies due today, so no more indoor sports until this afternoon.

One of the renters lost hot water and I found the tank temperature cranked up full blast and the over temp switch tripped.  I cranked the temperature back down and am waiting to see if that fixed it or if I need to replace the tank.

I removed a light fixture from another rental that was unused and broken plus got a complaint of mold in the shower and request for interior paint.  The mold if from them not keeping it clean, but they've been renting for 15 years, so the request for paint is legitimate and I've called for bids.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2021)

68F @ 71% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 88F.

One shooting and our extreme left city commissioner is suing the city over a hit and run incident that she was falsely accused of, and Portland is fed up with street racing and is wisely planning to address it by passing an ordinance against it.   

Cleaning ladies yesterday so we headed to Fernhill park with the pup for the morning and then I dug in the garden until I had all the fun I could stands, but still didn't find my leak.  I have to be within 10 feet of it as we speak but no joy thus far.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 68F @ 71% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 88F.
> 
> One shooting and our extreme left city commissioner is suing the city over a hit and run incident that she was falsely accused of, and Portland is fed up with street racing and is wisely planning to address it by passing an ordinance against it.
> 
> Cleaning ladies yesterday so we headed to Fernhill park with the pup for the morning and then I dug in the garden until I had all the fun I could stands, but still didn't find my leak.  I have to be within 10 feet of it as we speak but no joy thus far.


I saw guys marking water lines yesterday and they were using a tone attached to the pipes and then a detector to find lines marked with the tone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I saw guys marking water lines yesterday and they were using a tone attached to the pipes and then a detector to find lines marked with the tone.



Good idea, I ordered one for tomorrows delivery and am taking today off digging.  If the leak isn't at the valve, I'll cut in a valve there and narrow it down further.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2021)

*2019* Flu deaths:  CDC estimates up to *62,000* people

*2020 *Flu deaths: *646 *people

Any questions?

Fox News

*CDC urges labs to use COVID tests that can differentiate ...*


CDC urges labs to use COVID tests that can differentiate from flu
*There were 646 deaths relating to the flu among adults reported in 2020, whereas in 2019 the CDC estimated that between 24,000 and 62,000 people died from influenza-related illnesses.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *2019* Flu deaths:  CDC estimates up to *62,000* people
> 
> *2020 *Flu deaths: *646 *people
> 
> ...


Thats because a large number of the reported Covid deaths were actually the Flu. Bunch of lying ass mother fkers in our Government.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 5, 2021)

hi all  love coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice to know. You like it black.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice to know. You like it black.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 5, 2021)

maybe it's a part time wall wall brush


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Howdy ya fargin misfits.  Outside working today.  First yard work and then into the garden.  Hot and humid....why couldn't I have done this before the heat moved in.  Eyes are stinging from sweat and pretty much soaking wet.  When it is all said and done here is the result. 











Still no maters.  Was hoping for this week......Slow year for them.Waiting......

I would have posted this in the "garden" thread but nobody seems to go there.  If I take the time to go pick and clean this stuff I want your sorry asshats to see it.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

Are those beets or gigantic radishes?


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Are those beets or gigantic radishes?


Radishes on top and beets lower right.  Anybody want any squash?


----------



## kevinn (Aug 5, 2021)

I got more tomatoes than I know what to do with.   Anybody have a good recipe for fresh spaghetti sauce ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> hi all  love coffee



I like my women just like my coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy ya fargin misfits.  Outside working today.  First yard work and then into the garden.  Hot and humid....why couldn't I have done this before the heat moved in.  Eyes are stinging from sweat and pretty much soaking wet.  When it is all said and done here is the result. Still no maters.  Was hoping for this week......Slow year for them.  Waiting....



Nice harvest!  You are making my mouth water!

Maters are just starting to ripen here locally.



pute said:


> Radishes on top and beets lower right.  Anybody want any squash?



Are you at that time during harvest that you are leaving zucchinis on doorsteps, ringing the doorbell, and running?

67F @ 75% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 78F.  They were predicting rain for today yesterday, but not so this morning.

And this fine morning starts with a police standoff in SE Portland, a local school custodian arrested for plotting a mass shooting, and 911 calls up 45% from this time last year.  Oregon has now reached 8th place in the nation for property crimes.

I took yesterday off digging, after ordering an underground cable tracer, which is due today.  Thank you Roster for the suggestion!

It sends a signal down the valve wires, which can be traced above ground using the receiver. The missing valve is not necessarily where the leak is, but it is the most likely location, because of the number of connections.

Having not heard from my doctor following my knee CT scan over a week ago, I contacted them via email and they told me that they had received the scan and instructed me to set up an appointment to discuss it with the doctor.  That line took a message and promised to call back, but did not.  I continue to be unimpressed with the new heal care system.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)

Try not to gasp at this one.  Think about "them" coming to force you to take a jab:

https:_//_www.justice.gov/crt/deprivation-rights-under-color-law

TITLE 18, U.S.C., SECTION 242

*Whoever, under color of any law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or custom, willfully subjects any person in any State, Territory, Commonwealth, Possession, or District to the deprivation of any rights, privileges, or immunities secured or protected by the Constitution or laws of the United States,… *shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both; and* if bodily injury results from the acts committed in violation of this section* or if such acts include the use, attempted use, or threatened use of a dangerous weapon, explosives, or fire, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and* if death results from the acts committed in violation of this section *or if such acts include kidnapping or an attempt to kidnap, aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to commit aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to kill, *shall be fined under this title, or imprisoned for any term of years or for life, or both, or may be sentenced to death.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2021)

kevinn said:


> I got more tomatoes than I know what to do with.   Anybody have a good recipe for fresh spaghetti sauce ?


Same here brother. My Wife makes hot sauce and salads but still cant use them all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 276558


Kinda what I'd already thought. Watch it back fire, big time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I like my women just like my coffee


Blonde and sweet?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2021)

I like my Coffee like this....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Blonde and sweet?



No.

Coffee with Kailua or Irish Cream is good.

So are women who are full of alcohol.

So yeah , just like my coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I like my women just like my coffee


BIG Cup of sweetness


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

I like my coffee black but women......I like them all except the perv who has a pecker and identifies as a woman.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda what I'd already thought. Watch it back fire, big time.


Yowza.  This one works fine.  Spread it around


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2021)

61F @ 60% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 80F.

Got notice my underground cable tracer arrived, so will be at that today.

Not before breakfast out and replacing the water heater at one of the rentals.  I have a new one sitting at will call as we speak.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2021)

What a mornin'!!






I just got done scaring myself half to death -- my Beautiful Witch's flame tree (that's its real name -- AKA: poinciana) in my back yard has to have serious trimming done every 3 years or so.  The branches of this kind of beast will grow until the tree is more than a hundred feet across, and those branches will come down right to the grass.

So early-early this moanin' afore it gots too hot... there I yam, way up on my big stepladder, waving my chainsaw ONE-HANDED (could not use two and still remain ten feet up).  When the saw finally got through the 5" thick branch, the twenty-foot cut-off branch came down and whacked Himself if the left arm... followed by the still-whizzing chainsaw.

The fargin _limb_ saved my arm from having an artery cut open!!!!!  The chain hit the limb in the split-second that it was between the whirring chain and Unca-arm. O jeez.

Continuing with the action, I fell offa the ladder.  Owie.  Managed to throw the chainsaw on the way down so I din' land on the sucker.

I am really getting too fargin old for this kind of thing.  Not only that, but I am running out of parts.

Here's the best part (from my POV).  I stopped crying and moved the stepladder to the next branch.  I did a total of four.   (pant, puf)

_Then_, I dragged each of the logs to my woodpile about 200' away.  (wheeze <-- I was all out of pant-pufs).  Coupla hunnert pounds.  Jeezy-jeez.

So here I sit, after showering off sawdust, dirt, and mebbe a little spilled pee, ready to whip my weight in butterflies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What a mornin'!!
> 
> View attachment 276600
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



That is beautiful.  I can feel it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


That is astonishing, ROST!!  You instantly found a perfect example of my mornin's start!!  How you do these things amazes me.

That guy had it easier, though.  He had sumbody to hold the ladder, and fur guys to carry off his body.  I wuz alone (herself was still getting nonnie-nonnie).  He landed just about the same way I did -- outa control.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Same here brother. My Wife makes hot sauce and salads but still cant use them all.


One from Sicilian Grandmothers do?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I like my coffee black but women......I like them all except the perv who has a pecker and identifies as a woman.


Now you have gone and made me roll in the floor and **** myself.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Now you have gone and made me roll in the floor and **** myself.


Probably should go and clean yourself off before you post anymore.....


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes, letting it dry and flake off requires a round of diaper rash.  I mean pants rash....I think.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is astonishing, ROST!!  You instantly found a perfect example of my mornin's start!!  How you do these things amazes me.
> 
> That guy had it easier, though.  He had sumbody to hold the ladder, and fur guys to carry off his body.  I wuz alone (herself was still getting nonnie-nonnie).  He landed just about the same way I did -- outa control.


Glad you did not break a hip
That would have sucked ,


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Shitty subject


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> One from Sicilian Grandmothers do?
> 
> Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276601


Kitty kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shilo click ur heels 3 times and come back


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2021)

yeppir


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is astonishing, ROST!!  You instantly found a perfect example of my mornin's start!!  How you do these things amazes me.
> 
> That guy had it easier, though.  He had sumbody to hold the ladder, and fur guys to carry off his body.  I wuz alone (herself was still getting nonnie-nonnie).  He landed just about the same way I did -- outa control.


Ouch. That left a mark.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



 Great movie. Most Sicilians I've known would have likely dished out the same, just not that elegant. Dennis Hopper...Blue Velvet, Rivers edge, Apocalypse now, and Easy rider... so  many great ones....I read an interview where he stated that all the drugs eaten, smoked and snorted in easy rider where all real drugs. They really did look like they were tripping during the brothel/graveyard scene!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Great movie. Most Sicilians I've known would have likely dished out the same, just not that elegant. Dennis Hopper...Blue Velvet, Rivers edge, Apocalypse now, and Easy rider... so  many great ones....I read an interview where he stated that all the drugs eaten, smoked and snorted in easy rider where all real drugs. They really did look like they were tripping during the brothel/graveyard scene!
> 
> Bubba


Before Hollywood went Gay and trans gender


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I just got done scaring myself half to death -- When the saw finally got through the 5" thick branch, the twenty-foot cut-off branch came down and whacked Himself if the left arm... followed by the still-whizzing chainsaw. The fargin _limb_ saved my arm from having an artery cut open!!!!!  The chain hit the limb in the split-second that it was between the whirring chain and Unca-arm. O jeez. Continuing with the action, I fell offa the ladder.  Owie.  Managed to throw the chainsaw on the way down so I din' land on the sucker.



Congratulations on surviving intact Walt....................

58F @ 71% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 77F.

A standoff between Proud Boys and Antifa, one fatal shooting, and 911 calls still up about 45%.  The inmates are running the asylum.

Breakfast out, where I shared my blackberry concentrate with my Le Cordon Bleu chef friend and he pronounced the most like the actual taste of fresh blackberries that he has tasted.  Hee, hee, hee.............

I installed a new hot water heater at one of the rental units and swung by to pick up my underground cable testing unit at the UPS store, only to find the package that arrived was not the tester.  I instead got a note from Amazon saying they were unable to deliver to that location.  As it is a UPS store that they have delivered packages to me for the last decade, I sent them a return note telling them their non delivery was absurd.  Vee vill zee.......................

I was planning to work on the sprinkler today, but now I will find some more fun..........


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

*GOD BLESS THE ITALIANS !!*


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Before Hollywood went Gay and trans gender





Unca Walt said:


> What a mornin'!!
> 
> View attachment 276600
> 
> ...


I can still see my mother in the later years when my father would start the chainsaw, getting the phone, and watching to call 911.
He did fall with chainsaw once, no cut but broke an ankle. Spirit is willing but....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> 
> ...


I see your neighbors grow is doing wonderful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

OK now
Have you ever pissed off one of these docile creatures
Scared me good the first time my dog cornered one.
They dont attack unless provoked (just like @WeedHopper)





Now I wait to hear Walts stories LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

LOL I have my 6ft plants under 9 ft umbrellas now


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK now
> Have you ever pissed off one of these docile creatures
> Scared me good the first time my dog cornered one.
> They dont attack unless provoked (just like @WeedHopper)
> ...


Yes I have.   They can be quite viscous when cornered. We used to catch them as kids.  Racoons were nicer, but have opposable thumbs and can grab things out of your pocket like a monkey. I will take a mean opossum over a mean rat that is just as big....never caught those, just shot them with .22 LR. Rats can get huge, chew through cement, bricks, wiring etc.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

Where is Walt....I am sure he has a story to tell us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

HEY BUBBA  I Made a Avatar for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

OK I did not leave @Unqawalt out
@Unca Walt out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

Woke to rain and a dead truck OH BOY


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> 
> ...


Good Lord!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

*HERE IS ONE GONNA GIVE YOU A SQUIRT OF INTEREST...

Today's* McAfee deadman switch dump:






*The Clown Show 
Ends This Week...

>>>CHECKMATE<<<*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

I think I just peed a little.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> HEY BUBBA  I Made a Avatar for you
> View attachment 276635


If only my state didn't require front and rear license plates (Gotta keep those inmates busy) this would be me personalized one.
You'd think it would get you pulled over more, but most cops around here know me, and I'm always a friend towards cops.  I had my younger days, but you quit making mistakes as you gain experience.  Experience is gained of course, by making mistakes which I made plenty. I havent been asked to step from the car in a few decades.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Woke to rain and a dead truck OH BOY


Well that sucks, and tomorrow's Monday on top!

Bubba


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 8, 2021)

thanks weed hopper


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

Here's a good kind one:This pig spent 10 years in dark stall. Watch how she responds to love. - YouTube 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Here's a good kind one:This pig spent 10 years in dark stall. Watch how she responds to love. - YouTube
> 
> Bubba


Awesome


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK now
> Have you ever pissed off one of these docile creatures
> Scared me good the first time my dog cornered one.
> They dont attack unless provoked (just like @WeedHopper)
> ...



You axed.  I gots possums under the concrete floor of my tool shed out back.  I feed them regularly. When I cut the skin off a salmon (preferred cooking method), they get it.  Same for steak fat, leftovers, etc.

I like to keep the family around for very sensible reasons:





 Univ Of Floriduh:








						Which Local Creatures Eat Venomous Snakes?
					

In my job, I get many calls about snakes. Most people want to know how to tell a venomous from a nonvenomous one and how to keep them out of the yard.  I was recently reading a new book out by Dr. …



					nwdistrict.ifas.ufl.edu
				



"Opossums are known to consume at least 12 species of *snakes*, including venomous ones. They also consume ticks, fire ants, and have a very low occurrence of rabies - a cool animal to have around."

While deer hunting, I watched a small possum catch and eat a coral snake.  Mongo wuz impressed.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

They, like racoons are nocturnal and keep to themselves. When clean, their fur is quite attractive. About the only negative is that they are known to carry rabies. I've never seen it first hand.

Rats are something else.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 8, 2021)

evening  don't u just love it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

GOOD MORNING FRIENDS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Ahh come on mom it's my turn next


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

IM A BUCKET HEAD LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK now Have you ever pissed off one of these docile creatures   Scared me good the first time my dog cornered one.  They dont attack unless provoked



The only time I see them around here anymore is early morning while it is still dark walking the dog and they always hiss and go into defensive stance.

We had lots of pheasants here locally and someone reintroduced possums here during the depression for possum pie.  They thrived and pretty much wiped out the Pheasant population, before the coyotes showed up and now you seldom see a possum, and a whole lot less raccoons or stray cats.



Bubba said:


> Yes I have.   They can be quite viscous when cornered. We used to catch them as kids.  Racoons were nicer, but have opposable thumbs and can grab things out of your pocket like a monkey. I will take a mean opossum over a mean rat that is just as big....never caught those, just shot them with .22 LR. Rats can get huge, chew through cement, bricks, wiring etc.



Grandmother raised to two, Bugger and Henrietta.  About the time they reached adulthood, she donated them to the Oklahoma City zoo because they are incorrigible as indoor pets.  They are most active at night, when they climb everything in site to check it out, knocking things over and pulling things down.  They fill their water bowl with food and stir it around.

I played and wrestled with them as they grew up, which mostly worked until they got excited and rowdy.  I got a needle teeth bite on one bicep that I remember to this day, though I've been dog bit worse.

Fun, intelligent, inquisitive and always snooping.



Bubba said:


> Here's a good kind one:This pig spent 10 years in dark stall. Watch how she responds to love. - YouTube
> Bubba



Heartwarming to watch her come out of her shell.  We raised them I befriended the first one, who followed me like a dog when I was in his pen.  I was responsible for taking care of him, so we got quite close and then we killed him for food and I started treating pigs well, but never again became best buds with one again.

58F @ 81% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 86F.

My underground cable finder didn’t arrive again, soooo I mostly took the day off and fiddle farted around with upgrades to the test sled recovery jar, extra time in the puppy park, and on line in an ongoing palace coup attempt on Future4200.

Contemplating my next sled experiment and think I will dilute some 190 proof, 95% ethanol to 50% and run in the vacuum refluxing still to see what proof I end up with using the 36” column.  I have more 2” column sections and stainless ribbon packing to add if needed, but I need a baseline.

I also need to pick up some 2” foam pipe insulation for the reflux column, so that will be my first morning project.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Bubba (Aug 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The only time I see them around here anymore is early morning while it is still dark walking the dog and they always hiss and go into defensive stance.
> 
> We had lots of pheasants here locally and someone reintroduced possums here during the depression for possum pie.  They thrived and pretty much wiped out the Pheasant population, before the coyotes showed up and now you seldom see a possum, and a whole lot less raccoons or stray cats.
> 
> ...


Pigs are said to be smarter than dogs. I don't know for sure. My dad came home from a construction project where a mother skunk ran out and was killed by a car. They found where it nested, and there were several small hairless young. Several men, my father among them, took the small infant skunks. I raised that
skunk full grown. Very much like a cat.

Never sprayed anyone but once, when small it got stepped on. We did have it descented, just in case. Big mistake. It got out of the shed one night and the neighbors dog killed it. Poor neighbors.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2021)

GW, I had a pet coon that ruined a hunting trip for me. A couple of my buddies and I went north to attempt to kill Bambi during bow season. I had an old camper trailer that I hauled up for us to sleep in. Second night in, I pour bacon grease on the logs in the firepit so it'll start up easier next evening. Wake up in the morning to take a whiz outside (no bathroom inside), and here's a baby coon licking the grease off the firewood. Laughed and told the guys, and as I went to shut the door, the little bugger rocketed past me, across the floor, and dives under the covers of the back bunk that was occupied by my buddy, Mike.
Mike screams and jumps out, while his brother Porky grabs a .22 and levels down on the critter. I intervene and steer the little bugger back outside. He waddles off.
I'm up in the tree stand, hoping to see a deer, and who comes climbing up the tree? Yep. Rocky. Climbs into my lap like he'd known me all his life.
Long story short, he winds up coming back to town with me. He would sit on my shoulders with his head on my head, and would peel my lips open to get a bite of a Nestles Crunch bar. I'd put an ice cube in his water dish, and he'd play with it for however it took for it to melt, then would look for it for another 15 minutes or so. He just couldn't fathom the idea that it somehow disappeared.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

Now thats funny as hell Hippie. Ya big ole softy. Coon Whisperer.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

I had two pet raccoon's.  Had them for two years.  Just like a dog.  Keep them both indoors and out.  The finally started staying away longer and longer.  I think they found mates and went back into the wild. 

Quick walk done.  Now getting ready to cut and hang a Golden Pineapple.   Cutting the grass later....time to move.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

Hot and humid.   One of these days I'm gonna have to buy one of those lawn mower things.  This is a bietch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Hot and humid.   One of these days I'm gonna have to buy one of those lawn mower things.  This is a bietch.


My Grandfather had two of these hanging in the old barn that he use to cut the property with, I tried them out years later and man talk about a hard workout


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

Might have been hard work but it's done.  Roster, I never use one of those but I sure spent some time using this kind.  A bit easier than the cycle but still a lot of work.






I actually have one of those in the garage but the gas powered whacker is so nice.  Can't believe we actually had to us that fkr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Might have been hard work but it's done.  Roster, I never use one of those but I sure spent some time using this kind.  A bit easier than the cycle but still a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we had one of those too Much easier the the sling


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

You'll know what, cutting up an old broken hot tub SUCCKs
My battery dewalt sawsall could not do it
Off to Home depot for a corded one , 75 dollars latter 
Cutting almost like butter, but still a little more then the old bones can handle.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

Who cares what it is called.....pain in the ass.  Funny thing all my relatives that are retired just sit and talk.....I am always busy.  How do you just sit.  You will turn in to a ball of mush and die.  I have a lot more people to piss off before I take a dirt nap.

Eye appointment in an hour.  New glasses....yea.....I will be able to see the computer screen again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276660


Looks like a Beautiful.............................................................................................................................................................................................................Sunset
Grow em Big - Indian name


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Pigs are said to be smarter than dogs. I don't know for sure. My dad came home from a construction project where a mother skunk ran out and was killed by a car. They found where it nested, and there were several small hairless young. Several men, my father among them, took the small infant skunks. I raised that skunk full grown. Very much like a cat.  Never sprayed anyone but once, when small it got stepped on. We did have it descented, just in case. Big mistake. It got out of the shed one night and the neighbors dog killed it. Poor neighbors. Bubba



I don't know if pigs are as smarter than dogs or not, but I do know they form strong bonds.  We put a calf in the pig pen with a boar Hampshire until it was weaned and once it was weaned and released to the pasture, we couldn't keep the pig in the pen, but would always find it with the calf.

Sorry to hear about your skunk.  Must have been a full size dog as skunks are members of the same family as bears and wolverines besides their stink butt.



Hippie420 said:


> GW, I had a pet coon that ruined a hunting trip for me. A couple of my buddies and I went north to attempt to kill Bambi during bow season. I had an old camper trailer that I hauled up for us to sleep in. Second night in, I pour bacon grease on the logs in the firepit so it'll start up easier next evening. Wake up in the morning to take a whiz outside (no bathroom inside), and here's a baby coon licking the grease off the firewood. Laughed and told the guys, and as I went to shut the door, the little bugger rocketed past me, across the floor, and dives under the covers of the back bunk that was occupied by my buddy, Mike.  Mike screams and jumps out, while his brother Porky grabs a .22 and levels down on the critter. I intervene and steer the little bugger back outside. He waddles off. I'm up in the tree stand, hoping to see a deer, and who comes climbing up the tree? Yep. Rocky. Climbs into my lap like he'd known me all his life.  Long story short, he winds up coming back to town with me. He would sit on my shoulders with his head on my head, and would peel my lips open to get a bite of a Nestles Crunch bar. I'd put an ice cube in his water dish, and he'd play with it for however it took for it to melt, then would look for it for another 15 minutes or so. He just couldn't fathom the idea that it somehow disappeared.





pute said:


> I had two pet raccoon's.  Had them for two years.  Just like a dog.  Keep them both indoors and out.  The finally started staying away longer and longer.  I think they found mates and went back into the wild. Quick walk done.  Now getting ready to cut and hang a Golden Pineapple.   Cutting the grass later....time to move.



I haven't played with any since gramaw's two, but a mating pair raised a litter under my next door neighbors porch a few years ago and they were all over our fences and our roof here.  They never tried to come in the back dog door, probably because of the vigilance of the dog the door was for.

We have a skylight in the downstairs bath and one morning during ablutions a pair of the kits were wrestling and playing like two puppies and didn't care that we could both see each other. 

Alas my neighbor replaced his porch with a patio and the family moved on.  We still see raccoon families during our early morning and late evening walks, but can't tell if it is the same one.  In general the coyotes have been hard on their population here in town.



pute said:


> Might have been hard work but it's done.  Roster, I never use one of those but I sure spent some time using this kind.  A bit easier than the cycle but still a lot of work.  I actually have one of those in the garage but the gas powered whacker is so nice.  Can't believe we actually had to us that fkr.



I grew up using one of those, which we called a "Whim wham", and have one around here somewhere, but haven't used it since I discovered electric weed whackers. 

65F @ 68% RH, gaugus, and preducted to reach 92F.

Portland just passed the record number of homicides for a given year and we are just in August.

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+)(*&^%$#@! rat fink mother humpers were once again unable to deliver my underground cable tracer, because they arrived an hour and a half after the [email protected]#$%^&*() UPS store closed again.  I've used that UPS box for over a decade without any issues and this [email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)_()*&^%$#@[email protected] Amazon delivery driver has blown it twice.

I picked up the 2" pipe insulation that I needed for my reflux column, and got everything set up for a run today, which I've already started.  I have the boiler filled with half Everclear and half water.  This run will tell me if I have enough column height running under vacuum, or if I have to add more to reach 190 proof in a single pass.

Dinner out with oooold friends, a decade older and getting so slooooow.  A heartbreak to watch two such vibrant people wind down, but a delightful dinner at Ernesto's Italian restaurant in Beaverton.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> [email protected]#$%^&*()_+)(*&^%$#@! rat fink mother humpers were once again unable to deliver my underground cable tracer, because they arrived an hour and a half after the [email protected]#$%^&*() UPS store closed again.  I've used that UPS box for over a decade without any issues and this [email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)_()*&^%$#@[email protected] Amazon delivery driver has blown it twice.




H1-B and J-1 are just two of the U.S. work visas that Jeff Bezos's Amazon is using to hire their DELIVERY DRIVERS.  Just try to engage one of these drivers and you will detect a Caribbean or Nigerian accent . They barely know how to speak the English language let alone read it. 

I had an interaction with one of these ' drivers ' and he said the computer onboard tells them where to go and where to deliver, no knowledge needed . No turn signals, going the wrong way against traffic, and have been told not to interact with the public.  I suppose so that Bezos secret does not make the public view .. 

We try our best to never use Amazon .. but, the devil is in the works


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

I hate to admit it but I use Amazon a lot.  So fricken easy.  I am ashamed of myself.  But, if I need something, (anything) it is done in seconds.  

How about some competition.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks like a Beautiful.............................................................................................................................................................................................................Sunset
> Grow em Big - Indian name



that was a sunrise shot and here is a sunset shot....lots of smoke from Colorado fires


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

^^^^I wish I could see that far.  Fricken terrible here. Can't see the blue sky....just smoke.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I hate to admit it but I use Amazon a lot.  So fricken easy.  I am ashamed of myself.  But, if I need something, (anything) it is done in seconds.
> 
> How about some competition.


I could not have said it better!

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that was a sunrise shot and here is a sunset shot....lots of smoke from Colorado fires
> 
> View attachment 276706


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

in the morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> in the morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> H1-B and J-1 are just two of the U.S. work visas that Jeff Bezos's Amazon is using to hire their DELIVERY DRIVERS.  Just try to engage one of these drivers and you will detect a Caribbean or Nigerian accent . They barely know how to speak the English language let alone read it. I had an interaction with one of these ' drivers ' and he said the computer onboard tells them where to go and where to deliver, no knowledge needed . No turn signals, going the wrong way against traffic, and have been told not to interact with the public.  I suppose so that Bezos secret does not make the public view .. We try our best to never use Amazon .. but, the devil is in the works



Wanna bet Jeff voted no on the border wall and donated funds to fight it?



pute said:


> I hate to admit it but I use Amazon a lot.  So fricken easy.  I am ashamed of myself.  But, if I need something, (anything) it is done in seconds. How about some competition.



I would rather have what I want in my hand when I want it, but use Amazon a lot because local store inventories and selections continue to shrink.  In some cases I can still get the part I need, but so far out that it's an hours drive in traffic reaching it and getting home.  This is the first time Amazon delivery was a problem, though I used to get packages stolen off our porch until I rented a UPS store mailbox.  How [email protected]#$#% hard is it to plan so as to not reach a regular delivery UPS store an hour and a half after they close twice in a row?



bigsur51 said:


> that was a sunrise shot and here is a sunset shot....lots of smoke from Colorado fires



We've had some red flaming sunrises, but the smoke is still far enough east of us that our air quality remains good, while our forest fires blanket as far away as the east coast.  

71F @ 55% RH, 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 101F.  Excessive heat advisory, but air quality still good.

Three shot locally in shoot out, two died.   Weather headed for triple digits and Covid has our hospitals at capacity.

I ran a 50% mixture of Everclear and water through my refluxing column and ended up with 185 proof after it cooled down.  I need to find a vacuum leak before my next run.

My underground cable tester arrived, so I will be looking for my missing sprinkler valve and water leak this morning.

Another day of gamesmanship on Future4200 by a small cabal attempting a palace coup.  A small group that wants to be in charge and willing to cheat and disrupt to achieve that end.  They not only posted disruptive content and personal attacks, they flagged threads until the were automatically temporarily closed and even hacked in and changed the name of one of my threads.  The guys with the "better answer" showing us how it should be done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

My underground cable tester arrived, so I will be looking for my missing sprinkler valve and water leak this morning. 

About friggin time
I hope it works and you find it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Finished cutting up a 10 person hot tub yesterday
Boy what a job, fiberglass all over me (everywhere) 
Now I have to lug all the sections I cut it up on out to the curb
Trashmen will take 4 sections a week. Better than a dump fee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good 2 person spa for outside deck?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2021)

I use Amazon all the damn time. Nobody is going to Boycott the mother fker so what's a handful of ppl going to do? If i didn't use products that were made or sold by assholes in this world i wouldnt be able to live my life or do shit. Hell i wouldn't be able to buy gas or food. I'm no tree hugger and I'm not doing without because rich ppl can be a.ssholes. I've come to the conclusion nobody is going to do shit about shit so why waste my fking time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My underground cable tester arrived, so I will be looking for my missing sprinkler valve and water leak this morning. About friggin time I hope it works and you find it



Kisses, kudos, and accolades to you brother for the suggestion.

Exactly my sentiments and I found the ******* vault, which actually had three valves connected to the same wire in it and had water in it after I opened the isolation valve.  Triple digits today, sooo I will dig out the vault and surrounding connections tomorrow morning when it is cooler.

The underground cable system detector mostly sucks and per their manual, takes 80% skill and patience and 20% science and theory.

I couldn't find the [email protected]#$%^ vault with the finder, but did discover that the wiring and piping took a different route than I thought and after giving up and starting digging again in the new area, I found the vault about six inches down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Kisses, kudos, and accolades to you brother for the suggestion.
> 
> Exactly my sentiments and I found the ******* vault, which actually had three valves connected to the same wire in it and had water in it after I opened the isolation valve.  Triple digits today, sooo I will dig out the vault and surrounding connections tomorrow morning when it is cooler.
> 
> ...


Excellent
Now send that POS back for a refund defective............


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2021)

15:30, yet it looks like 21:30. Got rained off again, but I got most of my stuff done before the deluge. 

Woke up this morning one goose shy of my pair. Had the girls since '08. Made great guard critters. Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper. I feel more sorry for the one left than I do the one that was eaten. She seems lost.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 15:30, yet it looks like 21:30. Got rained off again, but I got most of my stuff done before the deluge.
> 
> Woke up this morning one goose shy of my pair. Had the girls since '08. Made great guard critters. Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper. I feel more sorry for the one left than I do the one that was eaten. She seems lost.


They mate for life. To bad people don't, wouldn't have met second wife. No win here, as I would be stuck in the first one.

I don't hunt. Love animals. I would buy a very inexpensive yet highly accurate bolt action .223.
Any savage 10 will do. I bought 2 on sale at Cabela's, one in .223 and one in .308. The .223 will put bullets through basically the same holeat 100 yards scoped. SFW fixed 10x or 14x is a great scope for 300. Night vision is getting cheaper and cheaper. You gotta watch owls too. I've seen a duck snatched up with ease.

I hate 'yotes and could shoot them all day. The .223 has no recoil to speak of. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2021)

Got both of those rifle on sale, and with 100 dollar rebate....out the door 250 each. If you signed up for their credit card, you got another 25 bucks off. They do these sale/rebate fairly regularly.

I said model 10, but these are called 12FV.
It's model 10 (with the better action and acu- tigger' adjustable to 2.5 pounds) it also has the more accurate Bull barrel. Very good value.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper.



All you need is bacon and a real sponge.

Life Issue being your dogs or even neighbor's dogs or cats ..

But, a 80 yr ol' told me about 30 yrs ago when he was young that they had to get rid of pirates of the night they used to use real sponge dish washing pads and none of the new petrol based sponges you see everywhere today.
And you cut the real sponges and they need to be new as in pressed and dry and then cut into 1/8 squares. Cook bacon and you eat the bacon but when the grease is still warm afterward drop all the cut pieces into the grease so they will absorb the grease. Then place a certain amount of the tainted sponge pieces that you can inventory every morning with just a glance and tell if any cubes are gone. 

The coyotes, your cats, your dogs, coons, and other anomalies will consume the bacon bit sponges and then their gastronomical juices will cause the sponge to expand causing total blockage in their digestive tract. And they can't throw it up due to expansion.

Yes, this will be a slow and painful death ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 15:30, yet it looks like 21:30. Got rained off again, but I got most of my stuff done before the deluge.
> 
> Woke up this morning one goose shy of my pair. Had the girls since '08. Made great guard critters. Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper. I feel more sorry for the one left than I do the one that was eaten. She seems lost.


Get a pair of Great Pyrenees Those Yotes will be dead in a month


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 15:30, yet it looks like 21:30. Got rained off again, but I got most of my stuff done before the deluge.
> 
> Woke up this morning one goose shy of my pair. Had the girls since '08. Made great guard critters. Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper. I feel more sorry for the one left than I do the one that was eaten. She seems lost.


There is always Thanksgiving or Christmas


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2021)

Some friends of mine bought two gigantic white dogs. I forget the name. They were the biggest dogs I have ever seen. All of a sudden they would stand, and take off like a rocket after those rascals. Sounded like a horse!
Yote problem done. 

I remembered. Akbash. Horse sized, very gentle with kids. They rent cabins, and have chickens, peacocks, goats ducks etc. They have children of customers checking the animals and these horse sized dogs are very friendly.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2021)

We've had white sheps for the last 45 years and coloured ones too since I'm not prejudiced.    The Whites have a softer disposition with it's owners .. my  opinion


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There is always Thanksgiving or ChristmasView attachment 276751


After 13 years as a loyal pet, I don't think I'll be eating her.

Took the last 'yote out with a .22 LR. Perfect heat/lung shot. Dropped where it stood.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Night, to stoned to post....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

rough night on Colfax...hookers and blow...but now the party is over and it’s time to crash..

see all you Cats in the morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> After 13 years as a loyal pet, I don't think I'll be eating her.
> 
> Took the last 'yote out with a .22 LR. Perfect heat/lung shot. Dropped where it stood.


13 yr old would be like leather But seriously Sorry for your Loss
what was the goose's name
I understand I use to raise ducks (both mallard and whites)
I would get eggs and hatch them in an incubator and they thought I was their Mama , followed me all over the yard like my babies , was so funny and Great.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Excellent  Now send that POS back for a refund defective............







Hippie420 said:


> Woke up this morning one goose shy of my pair. Had the girls since '08. Made great guard critters. Trying to think of how I can poison the 'yotes without killing my dogs. Something slow and painful seems proper. I feel more sorry for the one left than I do the one that was eaten. She seems lost.



While geese mate for life, they will often take a new mate once their old mate is gone and they have grieved.  Can you find another adult male goose that is pretty to look at and has a charming personality to help her through her grieving? 

73F @ 63% RH, and predicted to reach 104F.  Air quality still good but predicted to fall to moderate tomorrow and unhealthy Saturday due to wild fire smoke.

Two Wu Tang hip hop artists killed and four members of their group sent to the hospital leaking from bullet holes about ten blocks from one of our rentals.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I found the missing sprinkler vault under about six inches of dirt and ground cloth and the good news is that it is leaking!  I will dig it out this morning and repair it, after breakfast out at the Tin Shed with Kitchen Kook.

Shit show on Future4200 with a palace coup underway and the inmates in charge of the asylum.  Future4200 is experimenting with a cooperative group moderated forum and because some of the group didn't like what I had to say, they started with personal denigrations but being unable to find my goat, they flagged my threads enough times that they were automatically put into limbo for four hours, and then they repeated.   The most underhanded thing that they did, was change the title of my "What do we want" to "What do the Peasants Want".  

So much for democratic site management.  It reminds me of the current win lose political circus.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning GW
Glad you are making some headway, was the tool able to at least trace the wires ? Must feel good knowing you may have found the water leak, hoora!
Also such a shame for the Wu Tang boys



Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Two Wu Tang hip hop artists killed and four members of their group sent to the hospital leaking from bullet holes about ten blocks from one of our rentals.


But what really would have been a shame would have been a bus load of them going off a cliff with one seat empty.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

What?
Too Mean?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

Wake up all you misfits!....we are burning daylight

grab that first cup of coffee and then fall in for a head count!


reach up there and grab the cup










awww , that first sip is always the best







just look at the satisfaction of drinking some fresh hot coffee








nothing like a story with a good ending!
enjoy hot coffee today!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

I ordered a kids meal


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

Love the 1st picture Bigsur.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

@ GW...did I hear you right.....the phantom sprinkler head has been found.....what are you gonna do with your time now.

Nice software Big.  You were down on Colfax without me???!!!!    

Not as much smoke today.  I could actually see the city on my walk.  

Maters are now turning....beans are playing out.  Just another year in the veggie garden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Wake up all you misfits!....we are burning daylight
> 
> grab that first cup of coffee and then fall in for a head count!
> 
> ...


This one reminds me of Pute:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This one reminds me of Pute:
> 
> View attachment 276773





how did you know Putembk was black?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how did you know Putembk was black?


Just like the guy in Blazing Saddles N word


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

Pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute
> 
> View attachment 276809


Funny when I was a kid and my Dad was most likely involved , all the men in the local fire depts were
I found an outfit in the attic that look close to this .
I worn it for Holloween LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad you are making some headway, was the tool able to at least trace the wires ? Must feel good knowing you may have found the water leak, hoora! Also such a shame for the Wu Tang boys
> 
> But what really would have been a shame would have been a bus load of them going off a cliff with one seat empty.



The system traced the wire routing, but I also got signals from wires running in the same bundle, but not attached to the sender.  What it did was clue me into the wire routing, which was different than what I thought and led me to discover the missing vault when I started digging in a different area.

I'm not a hip hop fan either and interestingly there was more gunfire last night in the same area reported last night on the Neighborhood forum.



pute said:


> @ GW...did I hear you right.....the phantom sprinkler head has been found.....what are you gonna do with your time now.



Hee, hee, hee, it was an errant valve vault that was missing, though I did dig up one completely buried head.  I'm leaning toward debauchery and self abuse with my new found time.

73F @ 69% RG, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 102F.  Air quality is moderate due to wildfires.

I dug out the sprinkler valve vault to expose the complex manifold and discovered a cracked tee with no room to fix it the way it is designed.  I gave up working on it once I had it exposed, because it is damn hot to be digging.  I will pickup three elbows and a new tee today and patch them in by going vertical to gain the room I need.

I stuffed another two feet of 2" column with stainless ribbon, insulated it, and added it to my three foot reflux column, giving me five feet total.  I also had to extend the top thermocouple wire, but fortunately have several coils handy.  I didn't run it yesterday because I didn't want to heat up the kitchen in the afternoon, but have it heating up this morning as we speak.

I'm hoping that will bump my single pass recovery from 185 proof to 190 proof.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Why are you fockers picking on me....?  I do have a pretty good tan but I suck at basketball so I'm not black.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Why are you fockers picking on me....?  I do have a pretty good tan but I suck at basketball so I'm not black.


So you are like the Vice President LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a side gig now , I run a company out of the garage and employee the neighborhood to support the community. I make the sex machines you see in the naughty videos. Few Shackles to be made. Sex always sells


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'll bet you test pilot every one of them before they ship, "just to assure quality".


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2021)

That gives new meaning to the phrase BUTT HURT.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet you test pilot every one of them before they ship, "just to assure quality".


Oh course


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

That looks like Hunter bidenmytime till the cops kick in my door.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep Just about to be Peed on LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Shot 8-Ball with my neighbor today...had more fun talking world issues.  I love to get him going.  He is a big NRA guy.  I won't get into it because of our restrictions here but he is ready to throw down.  He has two huge gun chests in his basement near his pool table.  He has cases of amo.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Shot 8-Ball with my neighbor today...had more fun talking world issues.  I love to get him going.  He is a big NRA guy.  I won't get into it because of our restrictions here but he is ready to throw down.  He has two huge gun chests in his basement near his pool table.  He has cases of amo.  Lots of fun.


Man after my own heart. Outstanding! I am uh, similarly prepared and could arm & ammo a crew.


Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Not me....I served two years as an Infantryman in the army but not allowed to own a gun because I have a medical marijuana lisence.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

That makes no sense..
Lord knows you know more about guns than the most folks. Senseless laws.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

No worries Mrs Pute will blast ya iffen ya come knocking.  I will reload for her.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

That'll work!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Man after my own heart. Outstanding! I am uh, similarly prepared and could arm & ammo a crew.
> 
> 
> Bubba


You sick fook, man after my own heart
"It's Beautiful Man"


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Not me....I served two years as an Infantryman in the army but not allowed to own a gun because I have a medical marijuana lisence.



They tried that stunt here and we took them to the Oregon Supreme Court and won.

69F @ 72RH, gorgeous and predicted to begin a cooling cycle at only 97F.

Large police and FBI presence at shots-fired incident, but no other information.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fixed the [email protected]#$%^&*()ing leak in the sprinkler system.

I hit 190 proof in a single pass with the 60" reflux column on my still.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fixed the [email protected]#$%^&*()ing leak in the sprinkler system.


LOVE It when a Plan comes together 
Nice Job

It took you long enough


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2021)

Time to release the chickens.

See if you all can behave until I get back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Late


bigsur51 said:


> Time to release the chickens.
> 
> See if you all can behave until I get back.


Later Bro
Don't shoot the guy in the hen house fooking the chickens 
Its only Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Too darn hot Im back


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Finished cutting up a 10 person hot tub yesterday
> Boy what a job, fiberglass all over me (everywhere)
> Now I have to lug all the sections I cut it up on out to the curb
> Trashmen will take 4 sections a week. Better than a dump fee.



I'm in awe. I have a dead behemoth double door fridge smack in the middle of my guest suite. What the h....? Who do I call? A few guesstimates are saying at least $300 to remove.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I'm in awe. I have a dead behemoth double door fridge smack in the middle of my guest suite. What the h....? Who do I call? A few guesstimates are saying at least $300 to remove.


You can start with the doors Depends on make and model


You remove doors and all shelves (out to trash)
Then the rest can be moved move easily with a hand cart






Don't you have friends with younger sons that want to make say 50 dollars to help?
I have moved plenty Its not rocket science
But if it was we have GrayWolf LOL


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 14, 2021)

_*Younger sons around here are not that enterprising. They do not like physical work. They are into organized sports. At home they are couch potatoes.*_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOVE It when a Plan comes together Nice Job It took you long enough



I was pretty happy when it came together without me suffering from heat exhaustion or paying a small fortune for a professional to sort it out.  A month from my 78th birthday and the three digit heat has a lot to do with the project time span, but still enough grey matter left to sort things out and manual skill to fix it.

I also appreciate the suggestions, which narrowed down the search enough to find the vault the good old fashion blood, sweat, and tears way before wilting away in the inclement weather!



Shiloh said:


> I'm in awe. I have a dead behemoth double door fridge smack in the middle of my guest suite. What the h....? Who do I call? A few guesstimates are saying at least $300 to remove.





Shiloh said:


> _*Younger sons around here are not that enterprising. They do not like physical work. They are into organized sports. At home they are couch potatoes.*_



Consider its weight at the scrap handlers and try offering it for free, you haul on Craigs list.  Maybe find some scantily dressed babes to film moving it from the basement to the curb as motivation for sons to impress them by supporting their mom???  Maybe find just one actress willing to do it for fun, as opposed to demanding a fee?


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 14, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf ,  *Well, you are keeping me on my toes. The last time a scantily clothed woman and I had an encounter was in my front yard after a major hurricane. I was at the end of my rope after several days of clean up and just trying to haul everything out to the curb of my one acre.

Anyway, I looked up as a woman spoke to me at my mountain of debris. She offered to do any work. She did not appear to have ever done any physical work. I politely declined.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I was pretty happy when it came together without me suffering from heat exhaustion or paying a small fortune for a professional to sort it out.  A month from my 78th birthday and the three digit heat has a lot to do with the project time span, but still enough grey matter left to sort things out and manual skill to fix it.
> 
> I also appreciate the suggestions, which narrowed down the search enough to find the vault the good old fashion blood, sweat, and tears way before wilting away in the inclement weather!
> 
> ...


THJIS RIGHT HERE GREAT ANSWER


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

I do this all the time when company is over
when I finish eating my boy (dog) gets my plate and licks it clean.
I then tell the company to give their plates to him next.
I then collect all the sparkling plates off the floor and put them in the spare cabinet kitchen while everyone watches and say to the wife.
Clean up all done ready for next time.
LOL  They freak out......... Saves on the food bills


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2021)

I actually believe that story. ^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Spent a few hrs in the high heat working on my ponds waterfall system and filters. Had to do some ball valve replacements and it was hot. The filter pads were full of koi s hit and stank good. lol
Now time to mix some nutes to feed the plants in a few hrs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2021)

I was at a really trashy house a long time ago.  The plate thing reminded me of something easily imagined even after 30 years...

They had forks on a table.  The tines of the forks were filled-in with brown residue of previous feasts.  Clearly, they had not been cleaned in years.

No, I did not stay for lunch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I was at a really trashy house a long time ago.  The plate thing reminded me of something easily imagined even after 30 years...
> 
> They had forks on a table.  The tines of the forks were filled-in with brown residue of previous feasts.  Clearly, they had not been cleaned in years.
> 
> No, I did not stay for lunch.


Walt you are welcome at my house anytime


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Watch it, Walt! He'll Bill Cosby yer drink!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Mater of fact you are all welcome at Rosters place


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Watching some funny animal vids on YouTube. Old Hen is snoring beside me. Between the two of us, the front yard is pretty much done. Took my lovely bride out to one of our favorite restaurants. I got a buffalo burger and onion rings, and she got guts-n-onions. Yuck. She liked it. That's all that matters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Watching some funny animal vids on YouTube. Old Hen is snoring beside me. Between the two of us, the front yard is pretty much done. Took my lovely bride out to one of our favorite restaurants. I got a buffalo burger and onion rings, and she got guts-n-onions. Yuck. She liked it. That's all that matters.


I have to ask Guts and Onions  Liver and onions?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Watch it, Walt! He'll Bill Cosby yer drink!


I had Hippie already
Don't worry plenty of meat to share


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Watching some funny animal vids on YouTube. Old Hen is snoring beside me. Between the two of us, the front yard is pretty much done. Took my lovely bride out to one of our favorite restaurants. I got a buffalo burger and onion rings, and she got guts-n-onions. Yuck. She liked it. That's all that matters.





ROSTERMAN said:


> I have to ask Guts and Onions  Liver and onions?


YOWZA.

When I wuz a kid (this was back before they invented air), I could not even stay in the same room with cooked poison-filter organs oozing yuck.

Now... OMIGAWD.  _I *love* liver and onions_ <-- NOTE FOR ROSTY:  I changed "unyums" into "onions" to make it easier.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf ,  *Well, you are keeping me on my toes. The last time a scantily clothed woman and I had an encounter was in my front yard after a major hurricane. I was at the end of my rope after several days of clean up and just trying to haul everything out to the curb of my one acre.  Anyway, I looked up as a woman spoke to me at my mountain of debris. She offered to do any work. She did not appear to have ever done any physical work. I politely declined. *



Did you get her number? Ask her if she can run a video camera and wiggle, giggle, and swoon at the same time.  



ROSTERMAN said:


> THJIS RIGHT HERE GREAT ANSWER



The voice of experience



Hippie420 said:


> Took my lovely bride out to one of our favorite restaurants. I got a buffalo burger and onion rings, and she got guts-n-onions. Yuck. She liked it. That's all that matters.



I've found that onions dramatically improve the guts.

69F @ 81% RH, mostly cloudy and predicted to reach 88F, and under air quality alert from forest fire smoke.

Oregon indoor mask mandate back as we run out of ICU space.

Except for breakfast out, I ended up spending most of yesterday on line and reading instead of filling holes in the garden, so will work on that today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 13 yr old would be like leather But seriously Sorry for your Loss
> what was the goose's name
> I understand I use to raise ducks (both mallard and whites)
> I would get eggs and hatch them in an incubator and they thought I was their Mama , followed me all over the yard like my babies , was so funny and Great.


I got to do that with three tweeny baby raccoons.  They would follow me in single file while chittering and twittering adorably.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Shot 8-Ball with my neighbor today...had more fun talking world issues.  I love to get him going.  He is a big NRA guy.  I won't get into it because of our restrictions here but he is ready to throw down.  He has two huge gun chests in his basement near his pool table.  He has cases of amo.  Lots of fun.


I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition 8-Ball game on December 9, 1967.  He over-fancied a shot (3-cushion shot for the 8-Ball sitting in front of a pocket) and scratched.

The guy I was with (without my knowledge) palmed the cue ball offa the table and handed it to me later in the parking lot.  I still have it, with chalk marks on it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've found that onions dramatically improve the guts.



Fried liver, onions, and *BACON!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Fried liver, onions, and *BACON!*


Bacon makes everything taste good


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2021)

There are very few foods that can't be improved with the addition of onions and/or bacon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> There are very few foods that can't be improved with the addition of onions and/or bacon.


Punkin pie is one.

Strawberry I scream is anudder.

That's about it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Your pumpkin pie comment made me think. The Old Hen went somewhere to eat with the Pullet and came back home with a slice of Key lime pie for me. In the bag was a little tub of raspberry jam. OH said the gal told her it was great as a topping. I started to shine on it, but figured it was just weird enough to try, so I put a dollop on the very end of the slice. OMG! Old dog learned a new trick. Compliments the flavor of both.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Your pumpkin pie comment made me think. The Old Hen went somewhere to eat with the Pullet and came back home with a slice of Key lime pie for me. In the bag was a little tub of raspberry jam. OH said the gal told her it was great as a topping. I started to shine on it, but figured it was just weird enough to try, so I put a dollop on the very end of the slice. OMG! Old dog learned a new trick. Compliments the flavor of both.


Key Lime Pie Had my 1st slice on Key Lime when I was 9


----------



## Bubba (Aug 15, 2021)

You guys ever make bubble from frozen, but already cured buds? I've only done it with frozen fresh.

Subcool always said frozen fresh, but I have seen vids with frozen dry used.

No fresh on hand, or would not ask!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Your pumpkin pie comment made me think. The Old Hen went somewhere to eat with the Pullet and came back home with a slice of Key lime pie for me. In the bag was a little tub of raspberry jam. OH said the gal told her it was great as a topping. I started to shine on it, but figured it was just weird enough to try, so I put a dollop on the very end of the slice. OMG! Old dog learned a new trick. Compliments the flavor of both.


I am gonna try that!!

I hope I am gonna make yer day, because I have the recipe for the best Key Lime Pie you will ever get.  Since I have a Key Lime tree, when it gets loaded, I just put together little packages of two key limes, and this recipe, and give them out to all the neighbors.

This recipe is so easy!!

*Easy Key Lime Pie*​

*Ingredients:*

*1/3 Cup Key Lime juice
1 Can Sweetened Condensed Milk
8-oz Container Cool Whip
1 Premade Graham Cracker Pie Crust*


*Directions:*


Mix everything together, place in a premade graham cracker crust. Chill and serve.

Tough, eh?  Slightly harder than opening a beer.  But not by much.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You guys ever make bubble from frozen, but already cured buds? I've only done it with frozen fresh.
> 
> Subcool always said frozen fresh, but I have seen vids with frozen dry used.
> 
> ...


Yep. Made it every way that you mentioned. My usual method is fresh, but not frozen. The ice and the cold water do the trick.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You guys ever make bubble from frozen, but already cured buds? I've only done it with frozen fresh.
> 
> Subcool always said frozen fresh, but I have seen vids with frozen dry used.
> 
> ...


Galdernit -- There go the fargin perfessers again, talking Yunnanese and Tagalog while discussing semiotics.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Made it every way that you mentioned. My usual method is fresh, but not frozen. The ice and the cold water do the trick.


Well I did, much "better" than last time, yellow, much more pure, even 120 bubbles.

Thing is, I liked my first batch better. Difference was the amount of leaves. I had a bag of smaller upper leaves I threw in.

I guess this added some "impurities" which made the result exactly like dark pliable Afghan hash. Burned and smelled devine.

This new result I think would work with dab setup.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2021)

3 marble sized balls. From 2 oz of buds. Nice, but so was the 2oz of OG Kush. More where that came from I guess


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> 3 marble sized balls. From 2 oz of buds. Nice, but so was the 2oz of OG Kush. More where that came from I guess


Thks you just reminded me I have some nice hash pressings in my freezer from 7 yrs ago Might be time to smoke them


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You guys ever make bubble from frozen, but already cured buds?Bubba



Yup, works fine.

63F @ 83% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 80F, with air quality fair.

Yesterday I reset my sprinkler vaults and filled in all my holes.  I couldn't find a new vault locally for one of the valves I cut in, so I made one out of a cat litter bucket.

Today I need to remove and rebuild the window flower boxes at one of the rentals for the painters due to start tomorrow.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I am gonna try that!!
> 
> I hope I am gonna make yer day, because I have the recipe for the best Key Lime Pie you will ever get.  Since I have a Key Lime tree, when it gets loaded, I just put together little packages of two key limes, and this recipe, and give them out to all the neighbors.
> 
> ...



*You know I'm respectful, and I would eat any lime pie, period!

Here is my 1960s key lime pie recipe, originally printed by the Miami Herald.

Intro: Mrs. Gene Otto, wife of a Key West artist, lives in the house in which her husband was born. Many of her prized recipes were given her by her mother-in-law.

KEY LIME PIE

6 egg yolks, beaten slightly
1can sweetened condensed milk
Juice of 7 large key limes (1/2 cup)
1  9" baked pie shell
6 egg whites
12 T sugar

Combine egg yolks with condensed milk and mix well. Add lime juice and blend well. Turn into pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees until set, 10-15 minutes. Meanwhile beat egg whites and sugar until stiff. Put on pie in large spoonfulls, spreading all around. Place in 400 degree oven for 5minutes. Reduce oven to 300 degrees. Pull it when top is honey golden.*

*IMPORTANT NOTES:
Over the years, family and friends preferred a prebaked graham cracker crust and real whipped cream (I whip my own, fresh with a splash of good vanilla and a dash of powdered sugar. If you wish do do the original meringue, halve the sugar in recipe, at least.

P.S. I have grown my own key limes. Storebought Nellie and Joe's bottled key lime juice is respectable.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2021)

Since we are on the technobabble page for a while...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2021)

I keep forgetting to hit the fargin "Post reply" button.

Jeez.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Perhaps our signals crossed somewhere in the universe. I got stuck on key lime pie. You moved on to another realm. 🖇*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




*Love it honey.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Perhaps our signals crossed somewhere in the universe. I got stuck on key lime pie. You moved on to another realm. 🖇*


Nah.  What happen(s) to Your Humble Obdn't &tc is that I post something... but do not "post" the post.  Discover it a day or several hours later.

By then, the conversation has moved on, and my post approaches _non sequitur_ -- The pic and quote of *Data* was in reference to the casual way the brilliant, Ph.D - level growers in this joint unconsciously drop down into _technobabble_.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*viz:*_ _ "You guys ever make bubble from frozen, but already cured buds? I've only done it with frozen fresh.  Subcool always said frozen fresh, but I have seen vids with frozen dry used. No fresh on hand, or would not ask!"_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was really tempted to give him the answer regarding the proper method, which (obviously) is to reverse the polarity of the neutron flow.

There is a tendency amongst those in esoteric fields to absently speak in the language of their fields... leaving "commoners" sometimes not sure of what they heard or read.

I was called on this characteristic myself before you came here.  Being an Electronics Engineer (retarded), I was discussing how my semi-famous patented circuit could heat a selenium crystal to 600Kelvin to break through the Coulomb Barrier and stabilize the quantum tunneling effect. <-- I am rather proud of that.

Where I got called on it:

When I pointed out that you must be very careful not to get more the two or three hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side, or you would _not_ have the ability to get heavy-ion fusion, _and_ the pherodot would most ricky-tick not polarize worth a crap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf
My wife wants to know what you where in real life
I showed her you machine LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Here is my 1960s key lime pie recipe, originally printed by the Miami Herald.*



Thanks!  I saved it to try.



Unca Walt said:


> Since we are on the technobabble page for a while...



I wonder how folks discussed the bow and arrow, before someone came up with that technobabble name? 

How did they described a worked point versus a rock?  Where did the word rock come from?

How can you fully be a part of something, without learning and embracing its common vernacular?



ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf My wife wants to know what you where in real life
> I showed her you machine LOL



I was still a wolf, just not as old and tattered.  My professions also evolved over time, but were mostly centered around supervising/managing manufacturing or engineering.

For the last twenty years or so before retirement I was a Manufacturing Engineering Program Manager; someone responsible for designing, installing, and shakedown of new facilities, processes, and equipment.       

61F @ 64% RH, mostly cloudy with 7mph winds and predicted to reach 72F.

I removed the window boxes from the rental and can see I will be replacing them vis a vis rebuilding them, but am ready for the paint contractor to start this morning. 

Finally an appointment with my new orthopedic surgeon to review my knee CT scan and discuss why I am suddenly having symptoms after 20 years.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 17, 2021)

some plant porn.....we are looking at harvest somewhere around September 15th and October 15 depending on snow and ice

these ladies range in size from 8’ feet to 12’ feet


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nah.  What happen(s) to Your Humble Obdn't &tc is that I post something... but do not "post" the post.  Discover it a day or several hours later.
> 
> By then, the conversation has moved on, and my post approaches _non sequitur_ -- The pic and quote of *Data* was in reference to the casual way the brilliant, Ph.D - level growers in this joint unconsciously drop down into _technobabble_.
> 
> ...


So you don't care for the frozen method?

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2021)

The last one looks like she could take (or give) a punch. Muscled up without even flexing. If'n she wrapped those legs around ya, you ain't gettin' loose 'til she says so.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

I still Love it how a plant can sit in the hot sun and get all wilted looking, then after a quick watering within mins look great.
Amazing weed indeed


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 17, 2021)

nice pic  weed hopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> nice pic  weed hopper


Not bad at all bet you did not know he use to be a man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh know I am picking on Hopper LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

That aint nor never has been a man ya sick bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Fucck Yeah
Old Hops is Back


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

Another day of interesting dialogue.   I am sure if we copied and pasted this into a book it would surely be a best seller and we would all be gazillion aire's. 

The conversation goes nowhere but gets the job done......somehow.

Today was a fix it kind of day.  Lots of little things needing done are now mostly a memory.   Except my battery is going bad on my cell phone.  Barely 2 years old.  I hope this one has a replaceable battery.  That is what finished the last one.  Phone was fine but the battery couldn't be replaced.....planned obsolescence.  Same as highway robbery. 







Another sad day for the world.....another black eye for the Red White and Blue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Well I knew it was going to happen and I did it anyway
I place 3 smaller pot with 4 ft plants on a 6 inch top rail on my deck and sure enough the wind was strong enough to blow one over.
lost my rice haul and bent a branch of one of the 7 foot ones.
The Big plant caught the smaller one
So nice of her


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> some plant porn.....we are looking at harvest somewhere around September 15th and October 15 depending on snow and ice
> 
> these ladies range in size from 8’ feet to 12’ feet
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nah.  What happen(s) to Your Humble Obdn't &tc is that I post something... but do not "post" the post.  Discover it a day or several hours later.
> 
> By then, the conversation has moved on, and my post approaches _non sequitur_ -- The pic and quote of *Data* was in reference to the casual way the brilliant, Ph.D - level growers in this joint unconsciously drop down into _technobabble_.
> 
> ...






awwww you are just showing off now


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2021)

*Unca's Maxim #372 -- 

"If your eyes hurt after you drink coffee... You must take the spoon out of the cup."*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> awwww you are just showing off now


This... I consider one of my better short works, as it might apply in the boeotian circumstances that engendered my febrile brain to produce a selcouth riposte:

_I was called on this characteristic myself before you came here. Being an Electronics Engineer (retarded), I was discussing how my semi-famous patented circuit could heat a selenium crystal to 600Kelvin to break through the Coulomb Barrier and stabilize the quantum tunneling effect. _<-- I am rather proud of that.

And yes, now I am showing off.  I am as high as a Valkyrie's poosy [/007] at the moment.

BTW:  It is the selenium crystal patented circuit that I am proud of.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This... I consider one of my better short works, as it might apply in the boeotian circumstances that engendered my febrile brain to produce a selcouth riposte:
> 
> _I was called on this characteristic myself before you came here. Being an Electronics Engineer (retarded), I was discussing how my semi-famous patented circuit could heat a selenium crystal to 600Kelvin to break through the Coulomb Barrier and stabilize the quantum tunneling effect. _<-- I am rather proud of that.
> 
> ...


Walt's secret patented Battery collider is explained below
The 1st of its kind . Nice Job Man
Morning Sir.........................LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

The weed I found hidden away in a deep freeze is so darn good I was trippin last night , man it was so nice.
Must have been a heavenly Sativa laden batch.I mostly grow Indies 
But my have to do another grow of Sats this winter .
It was so nice and I almost forgot my pain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

I still think some of the guys here like Walt and of course GrayWolf were Top Secret Weapons Designers that the Military got to afraid of and had to retire them under the do not reveal articles contract


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The last one looks like she could take (or give) a punch. Muscled up without even flexing. If'n she wrapped those legs around ya, you ain't gettin' loose 'til she says so.



One of the best parts of fencing and martial arts, was dating the muscular women!  You are right about not being able to get away, but they don't even need their arms or legs to hold on tight.



ROSTERMAN said:


> The weed I found hidden away in a deep freeze is so darn good I was trippin last night , man it was so nice.



In the early 70's we moved into a new apartment and in looking for a place to hide my lid, I decided no one would lift out a burner and look in the stove, but when I lifted out a burner, I found someone else's stash.

58F @ 82% RH, gorgeous and predicted to reach 82F, with air quality advisory in effect.

I met with my painting contractor yesterday to get quotes on repainting a unit and was finally able to get in to see my new orthopedic surgeon to discuss knee CT and he referred me to another surgeon for consultation.  He is talking like they have to replace the knee again.............

Cleaning ladies today, so I'll be picking up my mess in the kitchen and spending some quality time at Fernhill mit der pup.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I still think some of the guys here like Walt and of course GrayWolf were Top Secret Weapons Designers that the Military got to afraid of and had to retire them under the do not reveal articles contract



With a vasectomy's so we couldn't reproduce...............


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This... I consider one of my better short works, as it might apply in the boeotian circumstances that engendered my febrile brain to produce a selcouth riposte:
> 
> _I was called on this characteristic myself before you came here. Being an Electronics Engineer (retarded), I was discussing how my semi-famous patented circuit could heat a selenium crystal to 600Kelvin to break through the Coulomb Barrier and stabilize the quantum tunneling effect. _<-- I am rather proud of that.
> 
> ...


All that, and yet so humble. Truly a great man.


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2021)

Finally found something to do with Hippie's toothbrush


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 18, 2021)

THANKS BIG SUR  I JUST LOVE IT


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt's secret patented Battery collider is explained below
> The 1st of its kind . Nice Job Man
> Morning Sir.........................LOL
> View attachment 277149


Imagine where we would be if that battery had not been forgotten.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> All that, and yet so humble. Truly a great man.


I am humbler than anyone here.  I have a Black Belt in Humble.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I am humbler than anyone here.  I have a Black Belt in Humble.


Chuck Norris could humble you to death!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Chuck Norris could humble you to death!


Weedhopper in his hay days could have kicked ole 'Chucks block


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 19, 2021)

59F @ 85% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 76F

Sprinkler fixed, but now the battle with the city over the $1200 water bill, that also thinks I should have gotten a plumbing permit before making repairs.  The water bill is also for sewer, and the water didn't go down the sewer.  The repair was on the down side of the RP device, so no backflow to potable water or city water line possible.  They just want as much money as they can grab.

Batting a thousand on the medical front.  Not only did my orthopedic surgeon refer me to another doctor for his opinion, so did my dentist and that one scheduled me back for an exploratory surgery,  Straight answers not available here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

That is almost of the pricks do is refer you to a specialist
I mean most GPs don't even treat common colds anymore let along this new Virus.
But dang sure  ever 3 months so they get monies, H-ell I dont change the oil in my cars but once a year.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is almost of the pricks do is refer you to a specialist
> I mean most GPs don't even treat common colds anymore let along this new Virus.
> But dang sure  ever 3 months so they get monies, H-ell I dont change the oil in my cars but once a year.


On that subject... when I susprised my Beautiful Witch with a new Toyota Camry, I got susprised myself when they told me I should have the oil changed every 10,000 miles or once a year.

Jeez.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> On that subject... when I susprised my Beautiful Witch with a new Toyota Camry, I got susprised myself when they told me I should have the oil changed every 10,000 miles or once a year.
> 
> Jeez.


Yes sir , The newer oils last way longer and the tree huggers are happy too with less Oil being disposed of to boot.
I use synthetic  and a top notch filter/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Could always put wood dust in the tranny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

My Neighbor and his dam toys






The dude had this on a overhead cable system and it flew around his yard day and night. It looked very cool at night


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes sir , The newer oils last way longer and the tree huggers are happy too with less Oil being disposed of to boot.
> I use synthetic  and a top notch filter/


We haven't changed it yet.  She'll bring it to the dealership in October.  First time is free.  Oh... here's another coupla things Toyota has done to sweeten the pot:

For as long as you own the car, you can come to the dealership for a free car wash any time.

If you get a small ding... they will fix it freebies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> We haven't changed it yet.  She'll bring it to the dealership in October.  First time is free.  Oh... here's another coupla things Toyota has done to sweeten the pot:
> 
> For as long as you own the car, you can come to the dealership for a free car wash any time.
> 
> If you get a small ding... they will fix it freebies.


Did you have to pay full sticker price or did they give you such a deal? I heard they are short on cars to sell and are asking top dollar again. I was going to Cash a new truck but not anymore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

I really like Toyota vehicles , my family has also had a few Cams


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Ever wonder where the wife was all night?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I really like Toyota vehicles , my family has also had a few Cams


Commie!

I've had a couple of mechanics that I trust that told me it's not weird to go 15K with full synthetic. I usually chicken out at 12. Never have changed the oil yearly unless it was back when I was working and putting tons of miles on my work buggy doing the Detroit commute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Commie!
> 
> I've had a couple of mechanics that I trust that told me it's not weird to go 15K with full synthetic. I usually chicken out at 12. Never have changed the oil yearly unless it was back when I was working and putting tons of miles on my work buggy doing the Detroit commute.


I said my Family , Im a Chevy Man


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Nothing but Chevy's and Buicks for the longest time. Still Chevys for my girls, but I've branched off. One Ford, two Jeeps, and my biggest folly, a RR.

Also had a Dodge truck (never again) and a Caddy hearse.  Caddy got 7 miles to the gallon, and the Dodge was a quick replacement for a Chevy that got murdered. 67 MPH off a cliff, with a tailwind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nothing but Chevy's and Buicks for the longest time. Still Chevys for my girls, but I've branched off. One Ford, two Jeeps, and my biggest folly, a RR.
> 
> Also had a Dodge truck (never again) and a Caddy hearse.  Caddy nv got 7 miles to the gallon, and the Dodge was a quick replacement for a Chevy that got murdered. 67 MPH off a cliff, with a tailwind.


I do have a Pickled Convertible Pontiac in my batcave


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Setting on my back porch,,looking at my backyard,, and drinking a Cold beer.
> Life is good.
> Bout to pass this joint,,who wants it?



Duut, Duut, der da. - lookin' outma back door. CCR


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

Cars.....hmmm.  I have driven rice grinders since the 70's. Toyotas first then Nissans since the mid 80's.  Helps if you are Gen Manager/part owner of  a Nissan Dealership.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

I have had a number of japanese vehicles over the years. Datsun 260Z, Datsun/Nissan B210, Nissan Sentra, Mitsubishi Galant and last one (2019) Mazda 6 Touring. I really like this car for day to day.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I do have a Pickled Convertible Pontiac in my batcave




Do Tell ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Vet outside  The DC Capital Library with possible homemade device
Parked on sidewalk in truck . Finger on deadman switch


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 19, 2021)

Chevy all the way. I have a 2002 Chevy Avalanche 2500 with a 496(8.1 Vortec), 411 Rear end, Alison Trany, Straight pipes with a Thrush Muffler and just had a street tune put on it. That mother fker is fast. I cruise at 95mph or 3000rpms. Raced a Camaro on the Highway and kicked his ass.
Motor has over 300,000 miles on it. It gets up to 120mph very quickly for an Avalanche.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> With a vasectomy's so we couldn't reproduce...............


Well, remember -- I studied under Professor von Votsisnehm.  I did a bit of subterfuge, and learned to walk on my other "leg".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, remember -- I studied under Professor von Votsisnehm.  I did a bit of subterfuge, and learned to walk on my other "leg".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

I must be stoned...somehow I lost this thread....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

My plants are starting to stack finally
Big Gust of wind knocked all of them over .
Pots were dry, I watered heavy and tied them down LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

My ducks are in a row...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

pute said:


> My ducks are in a row...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hopper, I think you mean miles per hour, not miles per gallon ya friggin' stoner!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nothing but Chevy's and Buicks for the longest time. Still Chevys for my girls, but I've branched off. One Ford, two Jeeps, and my biggest folly, a RR. Also had a Dodge truck (never again) and a Caddy hearse.  Caddy got 7 miles to the gallon, and the Dodge was a quick replacement for a Chevy that got murdered. 67 MPH off a cliff, with a tailwind.



Chevys, Fords, Dodges, Cadillac's, Chrysler, Rambler, Sunbeams, Jaguar, Volkswagons, Mercedes, but no rice burners other than bikes, 



Hippie420 said:


> Hopper, I think you mean miles per hour, not miles per gallon ya friggin' stoner!



Ummmm, ya think?  Hee, hee, hee........

61F @ 79% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.

Covid hospitalizations for Covid up 500% in Oregon and ICU space full.

My implant site with the broken post screw has gotten infected, so I started a regiment of Clindamycin.

My younger cousin Johnny died from Parkinson's and Alzheimer's.  I'm currently the oldest of us'n cuzzins, though not the purdiest.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you have to pay full sticker price or did they give you such a deal? I heard they are short on cars to sell and are asking top dollar again. I was going to Cash a new truck but not anymore


I got a helluva deal.  There is a way to pay less when wasting your money on a car.  

The overview:  We drove up to the dealership, parked our 11-year old Camry and got out.

We never saw it again.  The car on the showroom floor was what we drove home.  As a floor model, it had all the bells and baubles.  Color TV, radar steering and speed controls, recognition of owner entering the car... All kindsa Star Trek stuff.  

 When we had finished the bargaining and a really good price got offered, I pulled out the money.

Always pay cash.  Just don't tell them that is gonna happen.  The price dealerships sell showroom models is always pretty bare-bones for them; they make their money on 5-Year Easy Fargin Payment Plans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I got a helluva deal.  There is a way to pay less when wasting your money on a car.
> 
> The overview:  We drove up to the dealership, parked our 11-year old Camry and got out.
> 
> ...


Only thing is, ya best be squeaky clean when you pay cash for something that cost 10K or more. The dealer is required to report the purchase to law enforcement/feds.
Same thing if'n you buy more than one handgun in the same day, which I've done many times.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

Put 9,999.99 down. Finance balance. Pay off in 9,999.00 payments until done. No 1099 form, right-right?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Only thing is, ya best be squeaky clean when you pay cash for something that cost 10K or more. The dealer is required to report the purchase to law enforcement/feds.
> Same thing if'n you buy more than one handgun in the same day, which I've done many times.


Good point.

But at the 80+ years of age demographic, every one of us is absolutely squeaky clean and awaiting a vacancy in the Trinity...

OR so well-connected that the law/fed dudes instantly hit the 'erase' button on their phone and take the rest of the day off.

It really is a fargin demographic:  Long time married couple* paid for house* paid for car* retired professional* over 80.

Thems folks like us have benefited/profited from all the asterisked above.  We had time... lots of time -- always as a team.  Not ever, over 60 years as _competitors_.

Nifty demographic to be in.  But ya most ricky-tick gotta _*earn*_ yer ticket. Takes a heckuva long time, for one thing.

When ya thinks onnit, I guess that's _ipso facto, prima facie_ the only thing.

Been thinkin' though -- This worries me a tad... thought we had a deal.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Honey, I fall in love with you at some point every day.*



@ROSTERMAN , remember this? I don't want you to quit making fun of me.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Good point.
> 
> But at the 80+ years of age demographic, every one of us is absolutely squeaky clean and awaiting a vacancy in the Trinity...
> 
> ...


No, you do not have that pyramid deal. Remember tomb robbers? Our only tomb is that in which we have lived.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 20, 2021)

*I truly believe that Christ knocks at the door at the end of life, even for nonbelievers. I witnessed this firsthand, when my late Al was in his last days. His body was failing. He had a strong spirit, but was not Christian. He experienced stigmata in his hands. I knew it was Christ calling.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper, I think you mean miles per hour, not miles per gallon ya friggin' stoner!


What are you talking about? I went and looked and everything looked right to me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What are you talking about? I went and looked and everything looked right to me.


Ain't bein' a mod great??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 277228



You have her excited enough for goosebumps............



Hippie420 said:


> Only thing is, ya best be squeaky clean when you pay cash for something that cost 10K or more. The dealer is required to report the purchase to law enforcement/feds. Same thing if'n you buy more than one handgun in the same day, which I've done many times.



I've paid my credit card off every month and paid cash for everything except real estate since about 1980, including cars, so have no doubt drawn attention multiple times.    

61F @ 83% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 76F.

Some auto CAD work designing new window boxes for one of the duplexes  

I contacted the city and pled my case over the $1200 water bill and they agreed that no permit was required for a simple repair on the backside of the sprinkler RP device and to send out an inspector to verify that my meter wasn't still steadily running, after which they would adjust the bill to reflect the same period's usage last year.  About $400.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just fishing for bites from misfits. Actually just bored and having some fun.
> 
> Worked over the weekend so im off today. Sometimes i work from home,,the rest of the time im on projects. Im simi retired i guess.


So, wot sorta projects.?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> So, wot sorta projects.?


Hopper likes to polish belt buckles at the local cowboy bar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper likes to polish belt buckles at the local cowboy bar.


I heard he could polish the chrome off a bumper hitch


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper likes to polish belt buckles at the local cowboy bar.


Is that a body contact sport.?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Is that a body contact sport.?


Full!!


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*I love a cowboy. After my Dad retired from the AF, he bought a dive restaurant/bar in the sticks. I was 21. A cowboy rode his horse to the cafe one night, waited for me to finish up with my customers, and took me on a full moon midnight trail ride.

That was beautiful and his horse smelled like the purest natural pheremones. Cowboy did, also.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*I guess I should stop. I think y'all have been fed and dispatched. Nothing wrong and everything right with that. Just give @Hippie420 a slice of chocolate cake with chocolate frosting!*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I guess I should stop. I think y'all have been fed and dispatched. Nothing wrong and everything right with that. Just give @Hippie420 a slice of chocolate cake with chocolate frosting!*


You break out the cake and I'll break out the bubble pipe. You want cold milk or Coke Zero on ice to go with it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Is that a body contact sport.?


Beings as how he polishes them with his forehead, I'd say yes.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You break out the cake and I'll break out the bubble pipe. You want cold milk or Coke Zero on ice to go with it?


 
Cold milk please.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Cold milk for me please.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2021)

61F @ 81% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 72F.

Downtown businesses locking doors for protest today, where opposing groups are expected to clash.

Hee, hee, hee, I unloaded the rental's broken hot water heater from the Jeep and wheeled it to the curb with a free sign, and it was gone within an hour.  Saved hauling it to scrap.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and NM at Petite Providence and we were seriously dismayed by the lack of service.  It was apparent watching the uncoordinated crew, that they were mostly new, begging the question as to what happened to the old one.

I finished designing the duplex flower boxes, but am now musing over alternatives.  Something that doesn't periodically rot out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

by the dawns early light


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277324


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey Big is that your house in the one picture
Do you actually live in a Log Cabin


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 277325


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Big is that your house in the one picture
> Do you actually live in a Log Cabin




yep , just me and the chickens


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , just me and the chickens
> 
> 
> View attachment 277326
> ...







LOL I can see this as a pin up on a certain Lady's wall


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277328
> 
> 
> LOL I can see this as a pin up on a certain Lady's wall


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 277329


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Such a killer cover of this tune!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Damn Roster, ya done got two FUs from Big already, and it's early yet! Gonna shoot for three?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn Roster, ya done got two FUs from Big already, and it's early yet! Gonna shoot for three?


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

Sounds like abunch of chicken shit to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Sounds like abunch of chicken shit to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Bigsur at the club


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*One more thing about cold milk, cow milk. It has kept my bones strong all my life. My sisters got into almond "milk"  years ago. When I told one of them that almond milk is ground almonds and water and additives, it was not appreciated.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*I just want chocolate cake. I have Snickers and Peanut M&Ms. No desire for them.

I want cake and I want it now.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

@Shiloh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Weedhopper as a wee lad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277350



*Have always loved Mel, going back to Mad Max.

Hollywood and mainstream media have tried to eviscerate him. He is still standing.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Have always loved Mel, going back to Mad Max.
> 
> Hollywood and mainstream media have tried to eviscerate him. He is still standing.*


Best Part


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277328
> 
> 
> LOL I can see this as a pin up on a certain Lady's wall



*How weird. I tried to bring this pic back up hours ago and couldn't find it. I just hit refresh and here you are. I'm saving it.*


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277345


Not me, I am proud to be a NON VAXER!!!!  I ain't putting that shit in my body.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 22, 2021)

brown sugar


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> brown sugar



*Please explain. I need clarity here.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Not me, I am proud to be a NON VAXER!!!!  I ain't putting that shit in my body.


I found it funny kind of like having a fake Vacs card


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277328
> 
> 
> LOL I can see this as a pin up on a certain Lady's wall











						chicken humpin'
					

A sad tale of bestiality and incest. Chickens were harmed in the production of this audio.




					www.newgrounds.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 23, 2021)

53F @ 84% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 73F.

An Antifa and Proud boys clash in downtown Portland with gunfire included.

Some cleanup work at a rental, but I took most of the day off to fiddle fart around.  I made an amazing discovery, which is that the little aluminum canisters from a Mighty vaporizer, drop perfectly into a Version I, VI Domeless nail, allowing me to vaporize them in my dab rig.  Smoother than the Mighty and my experiments with loading the canisters with a mixture of ground herb and crumble turned out well.  More flavor and good solid hits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Best part is near the end LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Who's song should this be LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Cats got some new toys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2021)

You funny bastard i just spit coffee on my shirt. Fking ******* i wasnt ready for that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 24, 2021)

57F @ 80% RH, 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 83Fl, with air quality good.

Over 50 rounds fired at bar and five people with bullet holes in them.

The JIC union and thumper jar lid ring I had on order arrived yesterday, so I will be resuming my experiments concentrating alcohol today using the 5.7 gallon system.  I also have some cleanup to do at a rental.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2021)

Good morning 

we are living in a cartoon


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 57F @ 80% RH, 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 83Fl, with air quality good.
> 
> Over 50 rounds fired at bar and five people with bullet holes in them.
> 
> The JIC union and thumper jar lid ring I had on order arrived yesterday, so I will be resuming my experiments concentrating alcohol today using the 5.7 gallon system.  I also have some cleanup to do at a rental.


50 rounds only 5 holes. Someone needs more range time.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.  Store finally has dry ice.  I didn't have anything else going on and to avoid honey Do's I made kief.  1/2 lb of sugar and popcorn buds.  Got 31 grams of finished kief.....






Thinking about pressing it or honey do's are coming. 

Big you are on a roll today.  Yup we are screwed.  Our great leader is about to come on and tell us he is gonna leave Americans behind in order to abide by the Taliban's threats.  Don't think that is gonna sit well with the American people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.  Store finally has dry ice.  I didn't have anything else going on and to avoid honey Do's I made kief.  1/2 lb of sugar and popcorn buds.  Got 31 grams of finished kief.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS YUMMY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey @Shiloh  wanna see the puppy tail LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Hey @WeedHopper Been missing you LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

*Sure,@ROSTERMAN , show me yours and I will show you mine! *


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

*My old Florida homestead:

Well maybe tomorrow. I had to change password here due to a breach. Now, I can't use photo gallery from mobile phone to post here. Mobile phone internet connection won't accept old or new password. Thanks, crusty feet in Spain.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

*Okay, I'll try again.

My old Florida homestead:

Not happening. New change of password from several hours ago not recognized by my mobile phone internet. Old password not recognized either.

Been up since 4 a.m. with little sleep. I'm giving it up for this evening.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Sure,@ROSTERMAN , show me yours and I will show you mine! *


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2021)

Love the second pic. Reminds me of my friend, Shiloh. She's already dealt with shit that I'm not sure I could.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Love the second pic. Reminds me of my friend, Shiloh. She's already dealt with shit that I'm not sure I could.


Yep Hope she appreciates and not meant to be funny or mean.
Hang in there Chicky


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 25, 2021)

*Good morning. Was able to take a nap, now it seems I am up for the day at midnight!

Here is my old Florida homestead:



*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 25, 2021)

*Here's another one:



*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks like a lot of Camo in your yard to hide some BIG outdoor weed plants in.
Big House?


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks like a lot of Camo in your yard to hide some BIG outdoor weed plants in.
> Big House?



*Yes, big house, perhaps too big for me, but I own it. Couldn't live anywhere else as cheaply. Six months out of the year, all of the windows are wide open, original rope, pulley, cast iron weights. Well, the ropes have been replaced on some.*

*Now that you mention it, I could probably try an outside grow. Any recs for the best breed for starters?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Yes, big house, perhaps too big for me, but I own it. Couldn't live anywhere else as cheaply. Six months out of the year, all of the windows are wide open, original rope, pulley, cast iron weights. Well, the ropes have been replaced on some.*
> 
> *Now that you mention it, I could probably try an outside grow. Any recs for the best breed for starters?*


Something mold resistant for sure ,

Start here 





						Growing Marijuana In Florida
					

Learn how to Grow Marijuana In Florida, We have the best selection of indoor and outdoor Feminized, Regular and Autoflowering Cannabis seeds for sale.




					usa-cannabis-seeds.com


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Something mold resistant for sure ,



*Yes, we are subtropical, but my home actually sits in a scrub sandhill area. Hence no mold issues.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Yes, we are subtropical, but my home actually sits in a scrub sandhill area. Hence no mold issues.*


I would post a thread on anyone growing or has grown in Fl to see what they might suggest,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 25, 2021)

Bubba said:


> 50 rounds only 5 holes. Someone needs more range time. Bubba



Maybe starting with showing them the proper way to hold a pistol.

58F @ 75% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to soar to 77F.

Yet another shooting with 20 rounds fired.

Portland police no longer responding to all calls and both street racing and "drifting" where they shut down roads and bridges has become widespread and at multiple locations at a given time.

I dismantled and cut up the old window boxes and hauled a brand new but broken hot water heater out of storage and put it on the curb for free to get rid of it.

Today I'm back to shaking out the test sled, starting with the 5.7 gallon reflux still.  I just received the JIC union that I needed to reach the additional foot.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2021)

Wha





pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.  Store finally has dry ice.  I didn't have anything else going on and to avoid honey Do's I made kief.  1/2 lb of sugar and popcorn buds.  Got 31 grams of finished kief.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your dry ice/ kief procedure?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2021)

Ho hum, another gorgeous day in our Pacific NW paradise @ 61F with 81% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 75F, with good air quality.

I made a run in my large still, with the 2" X 60" packed reflux column, starting with a water Everclear mixture and it only made it to 180 proof in a single run, demonstrating that a higher volume system producing more vapors, requires more column volume to cool and reflux the vapors.  I can still run it as a pot still, but don't have enough ceiling height to add any more column, so that experiment will have to wait until I can empty my garage lab/workshop.

Grayfox had her annual yesterday and await the blood test results, but everything else was good.  Her grandmother lived into her late 90's so she has some good longevity genes and at 73 still has her natural hair color, with few greys.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Just made a squad sized pot of chicken and herb dumplings from scratch. Anybody hungry? The way the girls dove in on it makes me think it's a decent batch.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made a squad sized pot of chicken and herb dumplings from scratch. Anybody hungry? The way the girls dove in on it makes me think it's a decent batch.


Haven't had chicken and dumplings in forever....sounds nummy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 27, 2021)

Gooode mawning ya'll! 61F @ 77% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 73F heah.

Nothing on the calendar, promising a day of debauchery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Haven't had chicken and dumplings in forever....sounds nummy.


No soup for you


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2021)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Good Morning
Dr Wizard


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning ya'll! 61F @ 77% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 73F heah.
> 
> Nothing on the calendar, promising a day of debauchery.


69F here with 93% humidity. Predicted to reach 83. Arthritis is going apeshit. I'm down with the debauchery as today is BEER DAY.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 27, 2021)

Quit complaining, its been 90+ here for near a month and humidity in the same range.  Wake up in the morning and all the windows are fogged


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Haven't had chicken and dumplings in forever....sounds nummy.


The Good Witch makes a superb squirrel-saddle stew with dumplings.  (*drool*)


----------



## sharonp (Aug 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The Good Witch makes a superb squirrel-saddle stew with dumplings.  (*drool*)


Do you kill the squirrels or does she? I could not eat them. I bet people develop a taste for that like Rocky Mountain oysters. I couldn't eat those either.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Do you kill the squirrels or does she? I could not eat them. I bet people develop a taste for that like Rocky Mountain oysters. I couldn't eat those either.


Geez. What a leap:  Stew to bull's balls as a comparison.   

sharonp -- You did not have to "develop a taste" for fried chicken, didja?  Well, squirrel stew under puffy dumplings is in that category.  It is not edgy, like sausage or even hamburger.

It is gobble-food.  The tender -- and bland, not gamey -- meat pieces are in a delicious gravy.

Cultural bias*** can be overcome by eating some, asking for more, and then finding out it was squirrel saddle.  <-- Essentially, mini-filet mignons.

Back in The Olden Days, squirrel, thumping birds (grouse), and wild turkeys were a serious (read:  necessary) part of our Family diet.  A box of .22's cost fitty cent.  I have fed my Family for a week on what I got with a box of .22's.  TINS.


***We all have it to some degree.  An example: 

We love fried eggs.  We love cake/cookies made with eggs cracked and dumped in the batter.  We love baked/boiled/yada infinity chicken.

Notice something missing?  THREE things?  If you were ever on a farm, you'd know that chickums have sumpin called egg-sacs.  Got unformed eggs in them. Why do we not fry up these not-yet-eggs?  Lookit -- for sale on the street in Manila:




To us, that's slimy chicken guts.  Agreed?  Nevertheless, delicious and natural. Some really GREAT recipes using slimy tubes and guts. 

Next.  What about the little chickum that has not yet hatched?  Those are generally fried.  You eat everything, bones and all.  Yummy... If you can belay your Cultural Bias.

We ain't done.  Next -- You like fried chickum.  Did that there chickum die of old age?  No?  <-- That is *clearly OK* with you (and me).  Sooo... why not do what we do to get LAMB, and VEAL?  When the chicken is two inches high, cook it.  When it is six inches high, cook it.

Kill the baby chickies!!??  GAAAHHH!  Lambs and baby moos are ok, but not baby chickens.

Cultural Bias.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm down with the debauchery as today is BEER DAY.



As has been spoken, so shall it be!



sharonp said:


> Do you kill the squirrels or does she? I could not eat them. I bet people develop a taste for that like Rocky Mountain oysters. I couldn't eat those either.



I grew up hunting squirrels, rabbits, and birds, all of which we ate.  I find squirrels gamey, but tasty chicken fried and in jambalaya.

Gooode mawning!  58F @ 77% RH, gorgeous, 10/15 mph winds, and predicted to reach 85F with good air quality heah.

A quiet Friday here with no riots, mass shootings, stabbings, or bridges/streets shut down for racing and drifting contests.  A day of puttering and some quality park time with the slick, sly pup, interspersed correspondence, reading, power napping, and of course, debauchery.  A good day all and all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As has been spoken, so shall it be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am purty much done squirrel hunting, since I have about a dozen tame ones that show up at the Chateau daily.  But if you ever want to ensure NO gamey taste in _any_ form of meat, just soak the meat two hours or so in the fritterfrater in a covered bowl of buttermilk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning 

working on my first cup of coffee.......drank a glass of Merlot wine with friends last night , am I an alcoholic!......why no

moar coffee!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> working on my first cup of coffee.......drank a glass of Merlot wine with friends last night , am I an alcoholic!......why no
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

Good Lord!  The CDC made a 7-minute video about the vaxx.

For 6 and a half minutes, the CDC Director laid out charts and diagrams with circles and arrows (quotated) showing how wonderful, safe, effective and good the vaxx is.

Butt... in the last 30 seconds, the same CDC Director finishes up with the tiny little note that new info shows that if you got the shot early, and go for a booster...

You face *"increased risk of severe disease from the shot..." <-- QUOTE FROM CDC*
Skip the first 6 and a half minutes.  That is the MSM sound bite.  Listen to the last 30 seconds with the sound up and the Closed Caption working.  The last 30 seconds totally remove the statistical bull semen and tells the truth 180 degrees out from the first "publicity sound bite" part.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDMYIHXOElI&t=17s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Good Lord!  The CDC made a 7-minute video about the vaxx.
> 
> For 6 and a half minutes, the CDC Director laid out charts and diagrams with circles and arrows (quotated) showing how wonderful, safe, effective and good the vaxx is.
> 
> ...


This so called self appointed health czar knows Nothing
She was given a title and it went to her head.
Fauci wanna be for sure , both dead wood.
I bet she never took a 3rd shot or for that matter any of them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I am purty much done squirrel hunting, since I have about a dozen tame ones that show up at the Chateau daily.  But if you ever want to ensure NO gamey taste in _any_ form of meat, just soak the meat two hours or so in the fritterfrater in a covered bowl of buttermilk.


My deceased best buddy, Redskin, grew up on wild game. He'd get mad at me for shooting squirrels in the head 'cause it messed up their brains. He loved to cook the brains in his scrambled eggs.
I always likes frying the legs in bacon grease. Yum. I'm in the same boat as you now a days. I enjoy watching them out on the bird feeders, and we feed all the critters around here throughout the year. Amazingly, there's enough food that the gray, fox, and pine (red) squirrels all get along. Out in the wild, they're mortal enemies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

Squirrel brains should _never_ be eaten.  Reason:  They can transmit Mad Cow disease to humans.  TINS.









						Kentucky Doctors Warn Against a Regional Dish: Squirrels' Brains (Published 1997)
					

Doctors in Kentucky issue warning that people should not eat squirrel brains, a regional delicacy, because squirrels may carry variant of mad cow disease that can be transmitted to humans and is fatal; variants of mad cow disease collectively are called transmissable spongiform encephalopathies...




					www.nytimes.com
				




A note:  "Spongiform" <-- That is really scary. This is a brain with spongiform infection --

I would pass on squirrel brain sammiches.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2021)

I hand feed squirrels, haven't had one in my gun site since the early 60's.  Time changes everything.

Long day in the grow.  Done now.   Didn't get outside to the veggie garden....will have to wait.

Just sat down and turned on some football.  Feel sorry for my  son in law....he is from and a die hard Nebraska fan.  Been a long time since they have had a decent team.  Loosing again today.  My how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

You and me both, Walt, but that ole Parma boy did it his entire life until lung cancer took him out.


----------



## sharonp (Aug 28, 2021)

sharonp -- You did not have to "develop a taste" for fried chicken, didja? Well, squirrel stew under puffy dumplings is in that category. It is not edgy, like sausage or even hamburger.

I grew up on a farm. I have raised chickens and butchered them. Maybe, it is cultural as I grew up eating noodles/spaghetti every way you could cook it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

sharon -- I am truly old.  In the truest sense of the term.  I am the oldest person on this site. Factaroonie.

Doesn't  make me superior in any way _except_ experience.  I have eaten dog.  Lookit -- this is a photo of a street I have been on:







BTDT Babycakes.  And I've eatem monkey on a stick.  Sea cucumbers, rooster feet, 200 year old soup... and coupla of other things (it was necessary in my duty) that would gag you.  Snake blood. More. Pictures posted right here on request.

I mention this because I note that you said you grew up on a farm.  But "farms" -- as they exist all over the world are not like what you see them internally in reality as to what they really are.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Dog meat burritos are excellent. I like horse, too. Very lean meat. If you don't toss some butter/oil in the pan, it sticks.
Outside of long pig, I've eaten just about anything that's got feet or hooves. No primates, though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> sharon -- I am truly old.  In the truest sense of the term.  I am the oldest person on this site. Factaroonie.
> Yeah, and yer ugly, too! But I think Roster has got ya beat for ugliest on the site.
> 
> 
> View attachment 277633


----------



## sharonp (Aug 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> sharon -- I am truly old.  In the truest sense of the term.  I am the oldest person on this site. Factaroonie.
> 
> Doesn't  make me superior in any way _except_ experience.  I have eaten dog.  Lookit -- this is a photo of a street I have been on:
> 
> ...



Poverty exist everywhere. I didn't ask you about hunting to have a pissing contest with you. Maybe you do not understand some cultures if you think having a farm means hay bales and red checkered table clothes. I am out. You take care.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My deceased best buddy, Redskin, grew up on wild game. He'd get mad at me for shooting squirrels in the head 'cause it messed up their brains. He loved to cook the brains in his scrambled eggs. I always likes frying the legs in bacon grease. Yum. I'm in the same boat as you now a days. I enjoy watching them out on the bird feeders, and we feed all the critters around here throughout the year. Amazingly, there's enough food that the gray, fox, and pine (red) squirrels all get along. Out in the wild, they're mortal enemies.



I've eaten brains and eggs as well, but never fell in love with the texture.  My aunt fixed them the first time and added the brains after the eggs, so they were still raw, much to the chagrin of my uncle.



pute said:


> I hand feed squirrels, haven't had one in my gun site since the early 60's.  Time changes everything.



I stopped hunting period about three decades ago.  The squirrels in the park and those in our yard will not only eat out of my hand, but they come down and beg.  They will also come when called by simulating their bark.

The funny thing is that they recognize our dogs, rather than us humans.  They also beg from my wife when she is with our dog and leave me alone when I'm not.



sharonp said:


> I grew up on a farm. I have raised chickens and butchered them.



Us too, and I never want to pluck another one...................

Long live Sol Rex! 65F @ 60% RH and predicted to reach 82F.

Breakfast out with Graywolf and another day of puttering. I updated my reflux column article to include the results using my large boiling pot and spent some quality time in the park flinging a ball for Miss Layla.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

I bet none of ya all had to eat flour mush for breakfast

when food got low my mom took plain flour , cold water , add the two together until it’s smooth and pourable , and then slowly pour it in some boiling water stirring all the time so it don’t get lumpy , cook about 10 minutes , add sugar and cinnamon and BAM!..flour mush breakfast

funny thing , when I was old enough for school , one day we mixed up some flour and water and dipped paper in the mixture and stuck it on a ballon that we had blowed up..

after it all dried , we popped the balloon and wa la , paper machet....the funny part was when we was mixing the flour and water , i though we were gonna have flour mush at school


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I bet none of ya all had to eat flour mush for breakfast
> x
> when food got low my mom took plain flour , cold water , add the two together until it’s smooth and pourable , and then slowly pour it in some boiling water stirring all the time so it don’t get lumpy , cook about 10 minutes , add sugar and cinnamon and BAM!..flour mush breakfast
> 
> ...


if you had cut some fresh apples and added it to the flour mix and then deep fried them in plops you would have had what we ate , mom called them apple cake breakfast


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> if you had cut some fresh apples and added it to the flour mix and then deep fried them in plops you would have had what we ate , mom called them apple cake breakfast




we could not afford the apples...mom had 13 kids , 10 of us survived, only 3 of us left now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we could not afford the apples...mom had 13 kids , 10 of us survived, only 3 of us left now


We had a friend my Mom called the apple man , he fed us 7kids apples all season long
I remember bushels of them in root cellar all year long.
He gave them to us he had so many trees and rotted fruit left over after harvest.
Nice man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

For lunch at school I took a paper bag of apples almost every day


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

we took a brown paper bag with a tuna sandwich and a peanut butter sandwich for lunch , that was all

when we got home , there was a pot of pinto beans cooking on the stove for supper

as kids , we took baths in the No 9 tub on the back porch

thats our home in Utah a long time ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we took a brown paper bag with a tuna sandwich and a peanut butter sandwich for lunch , that was all
> 
> when we got home , there was a pot of pinto beans cooking on the stove for supper
> 
> ...


I see you still have the same house ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2021)

79 lovely degrees so far, projected to top 89. 74% RF, with a possibility of a thunderstorm. Zero % chance of hurricane.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2021)

Back when you could not get sugar, my Grandma useta make us her special molasses cookies.  But there was a catch:  Us kids had to go out into the fields and pick ripe, wild strawberries.  It took a bucket of wild strawberries for her recipe.

Anybody here ever try wild strawberries?  Fargin sooper yummy.  Miles better than cultivated for sweetness.

We used sorghum to control weeds in the fields.  And us kids gathered sorghum blooms that were simply all over the place so Grandma could smoosh-cook them to make molasses.  The stuff looked like used crankcase oil.






Back to Grandma.  She'd moosh up the strawberries and mix them in with the molasses.

Then she'd take butter and flour and moosh them together, and then add the kids' stuff.

World's best fargin cookies.  All made from stuff on the farm.

Oh, lordy.  *MORE MEMORIES*.  Grandma would also make pancakes with "clear molasses" to pour on them.  I do not think "clear molasses" exists anymore.  But it was the "early" cooking of the real molasses.  It was quite thin, and much sweeter than dark molasses.  Gone now, I guess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Back when you could not get sugar, my Grandma useta make us her special molasses cookies.  But there was a catch:  Us kids had to go out into the fields and pick ripe, wild strawberries.  It took a bucket of wild strawberries for her recipe.
> 
> Anybody here ever try wild strawberries?  Fargin sooper yummy.  Miles better than cultivated for sweetness.
> 
> ...


We had this


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see you still have the same house ?



why yes , yes we do


----------



## Bubba (Aug 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've eaten brains and eggs as well, but never fell in love with the texture.  My aunt fixed them the first time and added the brains after the eggs, so they were still raw, much to the chagrin of my uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandfather would sit on the back porch and tap a pecan on the arm of the chair.  He had several that would slowly approach and take the pecan from his hands.  He also had a screwed up tip of one finger from one biting the pooo out of him.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't hunt no more but will put a bb in a Squirrels ass if he gets near my fruit trees. Got a Red Ryder with a scope that is very accurate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 29, 2021)

is that scope a 3-9


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I bet none of ya all had to eat flour mush for breakfast



Nope, but have had cornbread and milk for dinner.



bigsur51 said:


> we took a brown paper bag with a tuna sandwich and a peanut butter sandwich for lunch , that was all
> when we got home , there was a pot of pinto beans cooking on the stove for supper



Peanut butter mixed with cream or egg sandwiches.  We had lots of chickens and a milk cow.  



Bubba said:


> My grandfather would sit on the back porch and tap a pecan on the arm of the chair.  He had several that would slowly approach and take the pecan from his hands.  He also had a screwed up tip of one finger from one biting the pooo out of him. Bubba



I had one start to close on my finger, but let it go once it realized it was not the peanut.

55F @ 71% RH, gorgeous, mostly clear, and predicted to reach 82F, with good air quality.

Off this morning to help build a cage to protect the stores at a local foodbank.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

me and my little brother with our Sunday best clothes living large in the projects of Pacoima California early 1961

hand me clothes from my four older bros or pants that were to long so we could grow into them...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> me and my little brother with our Sunday best clothes living large in the projects of Pacoima California early 1961
> 
> hand me clothes from my four older bros or pants that were to long so we could grow into them...
> 
> ...


Well I can go one better  But no pics I burned them 
When I was younger I too got to wear hand me downs
I had 7 older sisters .


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well I can go one better  But no pics I burned them
> When I was younger I too got to wear hand me downs
> I had 7 older sisters .



my gawd I can only imagine...that explains why you burned them eh?

ok I gotta mow de lawn so I’m outta here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my gawd I can only imagine...that explains why you burned them eh?
> 
> ok I gotta mow de lawn so I’m outta here


OK I must admit around 12 I hoarded the Pantyhose
They felt great LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I must admit around 12 I hoarded the Pantyhose
> They felt great LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

Roster wore girls hand me downs.....that explains a lot of things.  Hmmmm......I always knew he was a little left of center with all the suspect porn and now I knw why.  Looks like you need to stand a little closer to your razor there Mr Man.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> why yes , yes we do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is impossible.  The tallest plant of that nature that I have seen was roughly 8" high.

And the stem, leaves, roots would not have added up to any one of the leaves shown above. (*sigh*)


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't hunt no more but will put a bb in a Squirrels ass if he gets near my fruit trees. Got a Red Ryder with a scope that is very accurate


I have a SEVERE problem with squirrels when my mango trees fruit.  The little bastages will go way out to the hard, green mango... take a bite or two, and go on to another.  One of my trees produced FOUR (4) un-tainted mangoes.  Out of a coupla hunnert.

I'm in a box, here... I like to feed them all year round <-- it cuts down on their death toll markedly.  But somehow it seems not right if I go out there with my Ruger Single-Six and pop them all outa my trees in May, June, and July...

There is no fargin way to keep them away from the fruit with fences, etc.  These are squirrels, not deer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2021)

I have been putting BBs in their ass so long they are scared to come in my yard. Guarantee a few weigh more now from the bbs.  
Not to mention my Dog catches and shakes the shit out of them before he lets go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Good Boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a SEVERE problem with squirrels when my mango trees fruit.  The little bastages will go way out to the hard, green mango... take a bite or two, and go on to another.  One of my trees produced FOUR (4) un-tainted mangoes.  Out of a coupla hunnert.
> 
> I'm in a box, here... I like to feed them all year round <-- it cuts down on their death toll markedly.  But somehow it seems not right if I go out there with my Ruger Single-Six and pop them all outa my trees in May, June, and July...
> 
> There is no fargin way to keep them away from the fruit with fences, etc.  These are squirrels, not deer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> me and my little brother with our Sunday best clothes living large in the projects of Pacoima California early 1961 hand me clothes from my four older bros or pants that were to long so we could grow into them...



No older brothers, but my jeans were always long too, but I got way cooler by folding the cuff inside, versus outside.  Most also had patches on the knees, which I see you need in that pair.



pute said:


> Roster wore girls hand me downs.....that explains a lot of things.  Hmmmm......I always knew he was a little left of center with all the suspect porn and now I knw why.  Looks like you need to stand a little closer to your razor there Mr Man.



Roster, you brute.....................

57F @ 77% RH, clear with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 71F with good air quality.

Alas, my efforts to support the "local food bank" turned into a CF.  Also a joke on me, because somehow when I saw the post I read Oak Grove, practically touching Portland, versus Forest Grove, about 30 miles and 45 minutes to several hours drive toward the coast, depending on notorious HW 26 traffic.  By the time I recognized what I had done, I was in too deep, so volunteered anyway. 

The organizer said he would arrive between 9:00 and 10:00, so I spent about thirty minutes lugging tools from the basement/garage and loading the Jeep.  I left at 8:15AM and traffic was relatively light, so I arrived about 9:15AM to a deserted parking lot.

I waited until 10:15AM with no one showing up, and then decided I had gotten the day wrong and returned home, which took slightly longer because traffic was heavier.  When I asked about the schedule, the organizer said that he had decided to go to Home Depot first, to pick up supplies.  

I've never met the organizer, but he stated that he was an entertainer, and I'm an engineer/program manager, so there may be the rub.  Engineers plan the work, and work the plan, starting at a precise time on a specific date, vis a vis "tomorrow between 9 and 10:00.  We of course also don't change the plan mid stream, without notifying other team members.  

The good news is that now that I recognize where the project is and how it is organized, I can stay clear without feeling guilty and and avoid frustration.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is impossible.  The tallest plant of that nature that I have seen was roughly 8" high.
> 
> And the stem, leaves, roots would not have added up to any one of the leaves shown above. (*sigh*)



oh don’t worry Unca , I still have plants like you describe

if’n ya keep trying they will eventually exceed 8” , about the size of my my penises


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> oh don’t worry Unca , I still have plants like you describe
> 
> if’n ya keep trying they will eventually exceed 8” , about the size of my my penises
> 
> ...


Mine grow much larger than yours




My Momma said I am related to the Mandingo


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

You love that tree dont you ya sick fker.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No older brothers, but my jeans were always long too, but I got way cooler by folding the cuff inside, versus outside.  Most also had patches on the knees, which I see you need in that pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably don't make those iron on knee patches anymore.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> oh don’t worry Unca , I still have plants like you describe
> 
> if’n ya keep trying they will eventually exceed 8” , about the size of my my penises
> 
> ...


That "mini-plant" is more than twenty times the mass and size of my greatest grow ever.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That "mini-plant" is more than twenty times the mass and size of my greatest grow ever.


Knew Walt would Love that tree I posted


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2021)

Damn!  I was attacked by some sheep.  

Fortunately, I was only grazed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Mine grow much larger than yours
> View attachment 277768
> 
> My Momma said I am related to the Mandingo






to exposed ....I keep mine  protected in a special shell





.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Damn!  I was attacked by some sheep.
> 
> Fortunately, I was only grazed.


Sure they gang up on yew


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> to exposed ....I keep mine  protected in a special shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH Boy wait til Shi see it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

real cloud from today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Roster Out


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> They probably don't make those iron on knee patches anymore. Bubba



Mom cut up old jeans for patches and sewed them on.  She also made my boxer shorts and shirts out of chicken feed sacks.  Remember how they came in all different patterns that regularly changed?

54F @ 80% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 76F, with good air quality. 

No riots or shoot outs, but one armed carjacking and they spotted a Great White shark off our coast, which is pretty far north for them.  Maybe a harbinger of things to come with global warming?

Oral surgery to remove an implant, so half my face is swollen this morning, but I'm not in pain.  Glad to get that over with.

House keepers due today, so Miss Layla and I will be heading to Fernhill dog park for a romp, and I have one article I wish to post.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> to exposed ....I keep mine  protected in a special shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Everything You Need to Know About a Flaccid "Penise"*

Ya know I believe there is an App for that


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

This is what happens when you tell your wife she is planting to many Squash seeds and she doesn't listen.






She told me to go out to the garden and pick the squash.  Gave me this colander to put them in.  Somehow I haven't figured out how to get them all in.  W T F am I supposed to do with these......sure as heil  ain't gonna eat all this....she is gonna try and shove it down me....any guesses what is for dinner?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Everything You Need to Know About a Flaccid "Penise"*
> 
> Ya know I believe there is an App for that


I know....you downloaded it on your phone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

pute said:


> This is what happens when you tell your wife she is planting to many Squash seeds and she doesn't listen.
> 
> View attachment 277856
> 
> ...


  Make Zucc/Bread  Yummo


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Make Zucc/Bread  Yummo


Ya think!!! She even makes squash ice cream.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2021)

pute said:


> This is what happens when you tell your wife she is planting to many Squash seeds and she doesn't listen.
> 
> View attachment 277856
> 
> ...



As long as she's trying to shove it down ya rather than shove it up ya, you'll do fine.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

Watching this youtube clip of three crazy arsed Ruskis doing metal detecting across a battle field. They've already ran across skeletons, weapons, and grenades. Damn fools don't realize that old ordinance never dies, it just lies in wait.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Watching this youtube clip of three crazy arsed Ruskis doing metal detecting across a battle field. They've already ran across skeletons, weapons, and grenades. Damn fools don't realize that old ordinance never dies, it just lies in wait.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

There is a reason some people are not allowed Ordinance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Sorry @patwi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sorry @patwi


Man oh Man @WeedHopper is a Mean one


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)

That was a funny ass movie. Laughed till i hurted.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.  I know lots here think of squirrels as tree rats.  I used to think of them as food.  But, old age changes things and you are much easier amused.  Here is one of my little buddies that comes by every day fro a snack.  






I have a feeling that this little guy is gonna have a good winter as long as he stops buy I will feed him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

Heard the dogs going off a few minutes ago, and the Old Hen comes down the hall and tells me we've got a Sherriff deputy walking up the driveway. I slide on my slippers and go out to meet him. Couldn't/wouldn't let him inside 'cause the dog would have ate him/I know better than to do it.
I walk out and ask him if I can help him. He says a dog got clipped on the Xway ramp and they think he was heading my way via the back fields. I told him I doubt it could get across the creek if it was hurt, but told him he was welcome to go back and check. Told him he could drive back there, but he chose to walk. 
He makes it to the hill, and here comes another deputy. He checks the first guy's car and heads up the driveway. I go out and tell him where his buddy went and that he was more than welcome to drive back, but he chose to walk, too. Can't blame 'em; I imagine a leisurely walk is refreshing after sitting in a curser all day.
He no sooner is out of site when a third deputy, a paramedic, pulls up. He makes it half way down the driveway, so I point out back and tell him, "They went that a way". He doesn't make it fifty feet before the other two come back. Never did find the dog. I'll guarantee the 'yotes will.
Could have been an ******* and told 'em no, but why would I? I'd hope if it was my dog hurt that they'd do the same for me. All three of 'em were nice guys. I think the first one that came up was the one I gave the BLM flag to at the sub station.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Believe me the cops that are assigned to yout territory/beat probably know you.  I know they recognize my truck.  It is their business to know their turf.  That is why I always waive and treat them with respect.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Believe me the cops that are assigned to yout territory/beat probably know you.  I know they recognize my truck.  It is their business to know their turf.  That is why I always waive and treat them with respect.




I try .. We've noticed 5-0 lays low around here during sunlight hours. 

Last year an ambulance responded for my wife's call and a constable deputy accompanied it .. His name is Beaver. As they were loading my wife in the amby I turned back towards my house and saw Beaver with his pin light staring at an OG Kush volunteer that was in the yard . I yelled "Beaver you coming" .. 

Yaknow a lot of cops smoke these days and even the past few decades and have told me they would not pop peeps for just pot unless a higher up was with them putting them in a pressured situation..


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Good Night


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That was a funny ass movie. Laughed till i hurted.


What wuz the movie???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What wuz the movie???


Raising Arizona was the Movie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Did ya Notice the spoon never flew from grenade?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2021)

pute said:


> This is what happens when you tell your wife she is planting to many Squash seeds and she doesn't listen.



Soon you will be leaving them on doorsteps, ringing the doorbell, and running...........................

61F @ 64% RH, purdy, and predicted to reach 80F with good air quality.

No riots or mass shootings in Portland yesterday.

I met with my second opinion specialist on my knee and he says my plastic pad has worn out and it is the bits and pieces that are causing the problem.  He is scheduling another replacement........................

Dinner out at Salty's on the bank of the Columbia last night with Grayfox and NM.  A gorgeous evening with a nice breeze, delightful food, and good company.  I'm having trouble eating with gums full of stitches and only one snap holding on my implant plate, so stuck to shrimp, scallops, and clam chowder.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ya got me droolin' at the clam chowder. Been a few months since I've made some.
54 degrees when I woke up this morning. What? This is the first week of September, for Christ's sake! Makes me think it's going to be an early fall and a hard winter.


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2021)

Already been in the 40's here several times.  53 today and sunup.

Been a hectic morning.  One of those days where bad shit reaches up and bites you.  PH tester batteries went dead.  Had to go to the store to get some.  Then my fricken phone flickered and the screen is all distorted.  Getting ready to head out to the phone store to get this straightened out.  Some how I have  managed to do my due diligence in the grow. 

College football tonight.  Both local teams are playing.  Amazing.....both at the same fricken time.  The whole labor day weekend and the powers to be scheduled the games not only on the same day but the same time.  

Off to the phone store.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Already been in the 40's here several times.  53 today and sunup.
> 
> Been a hectic morning.  One of those days where bad shit reaches up and bites you.  PH tester batteries went dead.  Had to go to the store to get some.  Then my fricken phone flickered and the screen is all distorted.  Getting ready to head out to the phone store to get this straightened out.  Some how I have  managed to do my due diligence in the grow.
> 
> ...


Hope you have TV in every room


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

I remember being a wee lad and Dad brought home 1st TV
Oh course I had to save winky dink by drawing a
bridge on screen. But I did not have the screen clear cover that you were suppose to draw on. My butt was sore for weeks


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Done everything I aimed to do today, and Beer Time ETA is approximately 45 minutes away. Hope everybody's up north for the weekend and I've got a spot at the bar. Just ain't the same sitting at a table.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

watch out  this weekend ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember being a wee lad and Dad brought home 1st TV Oh course I had to save winky dink by drawing a bridge on screen. But I did not have the screen clear cover that you were suppose to draw on. My butt was sore for weeks



The first TV in our town was a 5" tube that was in a console record player, radio.  The second was a 13" Motorola, purchased by an old couple down the block, and purchased from them used by my dad about 1950.  Very few channels and not much selection.

59F @ 85% RH, and predicted to reach 73F, with moderate air quality.

No riots or mass shootings, but bringing in mortuary trucks to store all the dead Covid bodies in.

A day of puttering and trying to eat with only one implant detent holding my upper plate and my gums swollen and full of stitches on the other side, so it doesn't fit.  My latest weight loss plan.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No riots or mass shootings, but bringing in mortuary trucks to store all the dead Covid bodies in.


Always seems to have a calming effect on most idiots when they see the big meat wagons move in, refrig trucks not for holding food
Well maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good morning 

here is to a Groovy day


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hope everybody has a happy and safe Labor Day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

You too My friends 


bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> here is to a Groovy day





Hippie420 said:


> Hope everybody has a happy and safe Labor Day.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Raising Arizona was the Movie


Hilarious movie.  "Well, we sort of released ourselves on our own recognizance."

Bubba


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 4, 2021)

again thanks weed hopper


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2021)

Well...  It dropped below 90 this morning...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2021)

Made it all the way up to 76 here. No rain, but very dull and dreary.

Took the Old Hen to the movies ("talkies" for Walt) today. It's the first time since the Wuhan farce that we've gone. They were closed for quite awhile, then you had to wear a mask (no thanks), and they only served popcorn and drinks to go.
We saw Candyman III. Way too "white man bad; cops bad" for my liking, but all in all, not a bad movie. I'll be glad when people take responsibility for their own lives and stop blaming it on others.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2021)

(*sigh*) 

Somehow, FancyPants (resident peacock) managed to get locked in my garage last night.  When I went to get the paper, there he was, perched on top of my big freezer -- lookin' down at me as if I had stolen the Chalice.

When the noisy overhead door opened, he was down and out in a flash.  But apparently he was not all that traumatized, 'cause he then stood there expectantly -- waiting for breakfast.

Summona bench pooped on the garage floor.  Unlike canaries, etc., 15-year old peacocks pooop about like an average dog.  BIG.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2021)

Question thrown out to the universe:

WHO is the sideways-connected-to-reality Bizzaro World foo' working out of his mother's basement that decides _some_ words must be asterisked out?

If I am on a sailing ship, standing on the **** (POOOP) DECK, how do I sail so that the back   **** deck does not get pooped by a wave?

Does poo fly?  HOLY POO!! <-- It does!!  That makes perfect funking sense! (not) Poo poo poo!! Piles of POO.  Pungent poo.  Pooh Bear.  Poo on the censorship composter/composer

And if you are tired from taking a ****, are you pooped?

This ice-a hole must binge watch the two cartoon nose-picker dudes who snork when one of them says, "Uranus" -- for guidance.  Beavis and Butthead.

HEY!   Butthead works.  Butt ass does too.  Assholio works, but not ******* (Asshol e).

Logical, reasonable, sounds legit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

yeah , I don’t understand the profanity restrictions when there is so much other debauchery going on here , some of it downright disgusting.

But then again , I do not pay the bills here so I will roll with the punches.

I scored this little gem at a garage sale yesterday. Paid $50 bucks for it.

it was made between 1935 and 1938......I am chuffed

saw one on eBay for $1799.00


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , I don’t understand the profanity restrictions when there is so much other debauchery going on here , some of it downright disgusting.
> 
> But then again , I do not pay the bills here so I will roll with the punches.
> 
> ...


Sweet!  Have you sewn with it yet?

61F @ 90% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 81F with air quality good!

One gunfight at a downtown restaurant, leaving three injured.

Deschutes County Sheriff's office raided an illegal 30 acre Alfalfa, OR marijuana grow that was reputedly Mexican Cartel, destroying 9000 plants and 2800 lb prepared weed, plus about $600K and some firearms.

Saturday was day of puttering, culminated with a delightful barbequed spare ribs dinner, that I was barely able to eat with my oral surgery and implant issues.  Breakfast out this morning at Petite Provence with NM.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2021)

I love the filters.  Keeps you all guessing on what you can get away with.  You can say this but you can't say that.  Hopper and I change the peramaters every day to mess with everybody.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I love the filters.  Keeps you all guessing on what you can get away with.  You can say this but you can't say that.  Hopper and I change the peramaters every day to mess with everybody.


I call Bull


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sweet!  Have you sewn with it yet?
> 
> 61F @ 90% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 81F with air quality good!
> 
> ...




just got it last night and I’ll tinker with it as soon as I finish my chores and have a few dabs of some snow leopard oleoresin


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , I don’t understand the profanity restrictions when there is so much other debauchery going on here , *some of it downright disgusting*.



Please explain what you mean by that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I love the filters.  Keeps you all guessing on what you can get away with.  You can say this but you can't say that.  Hopper and I change the peramaters every day to mess with everybody.


Well, at least you don't let power go to your head!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2021)

Moan day, moan day.....................

61F @ 74% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 80F, with good air quality.

One road rage shoot out with one dead.  Portland city counsel proposing  banning all products made in Texas to express displeasure at their abortion law.  We can't run our own city or state and the political SOS responsible feel capable of advising others.................

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, my sandals finally arrived a week after the other shoes that I ordered on the same day.  Ostensibly via the southern polar route.  Sure more comfortable than shoes.

I had breakfast out with a friend going in for prostate surgery and depressed over lost of continence and  erection capability.  He almost decided to ignore the cancer and die first at age 70.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2021)

This is a test to see if a test works.

I think.  Just finished a bag.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> , destroying 9000 plants and 2800 lb prepared weed,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Please explain what you mean by that.




awww crap , my alligator mouth has done overloaded my butterfly arse...

can I just say photos of sphincters might be glamorous to some and disgusting to others and leave it at that?

I really should shut up about how things are run around here and I will , it is not my site and I don’t pay the bills , period. I will try to add ideas and suggestions that would help this place , not stir up some feces.

My apologies for my half arsed comment.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2021)

I gotta tellya sumpin' ever kewl.  Puck, my #2 son and I saw a lobster walk once.  We had no dive equipment except a full-sized plastic garbage can.  And a towel.

We went along, grabbing bugs and wrapping them in the beach towel until it was stuffed, and then ran to shore to dump them in the garbage can.

We did not know about limits back then... so we brought home about thirty lobsters.  Couldn't get any more in the garbage can <-- We'd brought that to get real fresh sea-water for our salt-water aquarium.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

patwi i haven't heard that in years, never knew who it was. a buddy would listen to a lot of different music like i do so we were always into something different. you ever listen to any enigma?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like **** to try and type.



How are you feeling today brother???

60F @ 78% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 89F, with good air quality.

A quiet day in River City last night, just the way I like it!

Still fighting to eat with only one implant snap holding my upper plate in place and swollen gums full of stitches on the other side, so the plate doesn't fit.  Alas the weight doesn't seem to be pouring off me.  Go figure??


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2021)

giggy said:


> patwi i haven't heard that in years, never knew who it was. a buddy would listen to a lot of different music like i do so we were always into something different. you ever listen to any enigma?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 7, 2021)

giggy said:


> patwi i haven't heard that in years, never knew who it was. a buddy would listen to a lot of different music like i do so we were always into something different. you ever listen to any enigma?




yeap, truths and real news are communicated with music, enigma included  .. except for rap


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2021)

70F @ 52% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 83F, with fair air quality.

One women hit by stray gunfire while asleep in her bed.  Portland struggling to put together a new gun violence team, after dumping the previous team and sending the money to warm fuzzy social groups, as well as focusing on the officers playing nice, while declining prosecution of perpetrators.

My friend goes in today for prostate surgery due to cancer, and is struggling mightily with having to deal with the incontinence and impotence at age 70.

Dropped off a garbage bag full of balls at the Humane Society for da pups.  

Dinner out tonight to celebrate my birthday, but am limited what I can eat until I get my upper plate anchored again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Happy Birthday, GW! May you have as many more as you care to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>



Good band good misic


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

pute, and TOGW, and ROSTY, and Weedie... 

You guys are scarin' me with yer very UN-little health problems.  Pute, especially, you NEED to see a real doctor.  Right away.

You guys oughta do what Big and Unca do:  We just go down to the junkyard or the plumbing scrap heaps and dig up spare parts.  

Ever see Big's neck-bolts?

I have a small chain that goes from my left knee to my scrotum.  Helps me remember to stay straight up when walking.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

@ GW....Happy B-Day. Put your B-Day in your profile so I can see it.   I will smoke one in your honor today my friend. 






Thanks to all who are asking about my accident.  I still have a bit of a headache.  But better every day.  Think I finally have myself re-hydrated.  Been to the ER, had an MRI and physical next week.  So I think I have that covered.  

Cut down another plant today (Gold Digger).  lots of frost .....  looks like a keeper.  Smells really dank, good yield and looks like it will be easy to do a dry trim. 

As much as I hate to I need to get outside and cut the grass.  Would like to take it easy again today but I got shit to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW....Happy B-Day. Put your B-Day in your profile so I can see it.   I will smoke one in your honor today my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pute  Have the wife look in on you once in a while, just in case you drop.
I 'VE SEEN IT HAPPEN TO MANY TIMES


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeap, truths and real news are communicated with music, enigma included  .. except for rap


True that.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 8, 2021)

Pute
I think your lawn could go a day or 2 without being cut.  I know you have a image to live up to but it will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Pute
> I think your lawn could go a day or 2 without being cut.  I know you have a image to live up to but it will still be there tomorrow.


I'm good, just taking it slow.  Thinking I am beginning to sound like a hypochondriac.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

Fitteen years ago, I did a formal cost-analysis, with real numbers, yada.

Turns out that if you are gonna mow about an acre, with a swale and lotsa trees... A push-mower of any description is out.  Consumer Union had a complete (and eye-opening) review of a bunch of kinds of riders.

One thing stood out like a bull's wank was reliability. If you bust anything, most folks never have had to think about how would they get a replacement drive shaft-cum-whatever if the unit was shipped whole from around the world.

Of course, there were manufacturers that had spares readily available.  But if your longmoter has been broke down for parts for two wet weeks... you could be in a heapa trubble when you get it fixed.

Next was expected wear.  And your own sweat-value.  And the wear on you.  The Cub Cadet 150 goes for about $3K IIRC.

Bottom Line From The Accountant:  If you intend to live for ten years or more, it is cheaper to have a lawn service in perpetuity.  If you intend to die in less than ten years, you will lose money by hiring a lawn service.

From an Engineer's viewpoint, it seemed to me the right thing to do was to keep on living. It is cheaper (from a lawn maintenance POV, anyway.)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 9, 2021)

67F @ 78% RH, clear, and predicted to reach 83F with good air quality.

Two teens shot in exchange of gunfire.

Portland delayed the vote to sanction Texas to study it's impact on Portland.  We can't operate Portland sanely, we are out of control, acting as the embarrassing bad example for the nation, yet feel experts on how Texas should handle their affairs.

Portland Mayor admits it was a mistake to have the police just stand aside and let opposing protest groups duke it out, so some lessons ostensibly being learned that some of us considered blatantly obvious.  

Birthday dinner out at Red Lobster, Grayfox's treat.  I had one of their seafood feasts, with lobster, shrimp, and crab, which was delicious.

Ford all electric in for its 50K mile checkup.  So far I've rotated the tires once and replaced them. cCheap to maintain so far, with the batteries still taking full charge.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2021)

Texas doesn't need those fkers telling us shit. There is a reason ppl are leaving Cali, Portland, and New York and moving to Texas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2021)

good morning 

going to the county fair today

where is the coffee?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> going to the county fair today
> 
> ...


You sure do find some nice pics. 
It's noon here and I've just got up (but I only went to bed at 04:00 —but I live alone so there's nobody else to keep happy. 
It took me a long while to finally realise that if you're retired there's no good reason (mostly) to keep regular hours. 
So.... I'm just enjoying my first cup-of-tea of the day (what else? - I'm a Yorkshireman) aaaannndd your nice pix.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I always blamed my lack of knowing better on Public Education.


Be careful, 
In England a Public school is a private school (crazy eh?) popular opinion in Yorkshire (where I grew up) is that that where all the shirt-lifters originate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2021)

All clear around here after about 20 cops rolled into town...I have not gotten the details yet but maybe I’ll see my neighbor and have a chat today

otherwise it’s coffee time


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Texas doesn't need those fkers telling us shit. There is a reason ppl are leaving Cali, Portland, and New York and moving to Texas.



Yeah, we've lost long term neighbors who left saying that Portland has broken their hearts.

61F @ 85% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.

A car shot up with about 10 rounds and two more folks to the hospital.

Got a text from my friend sharing that his prostate surgery went OK.

Took the Ford electric in for the 50,000 mile checkup and same as the 30,000 checkup, everything was good so they rotated the tires and charged me $18. Maintenance on this car for the first $50K miles has been a set of tires and rotations, plus two flats.

I took it to a new dealership for the service, because when I took it in for the 30K checkup, the dealership tried to charge me for an oil change. I made an appointment at the new dealership for a 50K mile checkup, but when I arrived it was listed as in for an oil change and a 50K checkup.

When I told the service clerk about the error, and told her that I switched dealerships over the last one, she asked me if that meant I no longer wanted the oil change. When I told her that electric cars don't have engine oil changes, she stammered and apologized, saying she was new. Except for that, they did a fine job and couldn't have been more courteous and helpful.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm anxious to see the crap they pull when the batteries are no longer viable. The replacements will be half the value of the car, and I'll bet they charge a hazmat fee for disposing of the old ones.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm anxious to see the crap they pull when the batteries are no longer viable. The replacements will be half the value of the car, and I'll bet they charge a hazmat fee for disposing of the old ones.



It will be interesting.  In my case I paid the $12K value of the batteries at the time, for the whole car from a corporate lease return.

I do know that whole batteries don't fail, just cells and of one organization that was buying up old batteries and building home backup batteries from the cells.


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Been a full morning.  Just finished relamping both flower and veg rooms.  $300 later!  I relamp every Sept.  Now I have to replace the r/o filters and get a new carbon filter.....3 years old.  Growing indoors is expensive.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 10, 2021)

How much are filters? I bought the one you suggested. Another member also commented (Bigsur?) And suggested what looked like a nicer model (3 filter cannisters) for about 150.

When my filters need Replaced I think I will just buy a new one?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> How much are filters? I bought the one you suggested. Another member also commented (Bigsur?) And suggested what looked like a nicer model (3 filter cannisters) for about 150.
> 
> When my filters need Replaced I think I will just buy a new one?
> 
> Bubba


Depends on the size.   Currently using a Can Lite 6 x 24 inch 550 cfm.  If i remember around $100.  Might have been a bit less.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> All clear around here after about 20 cops rolled into town...I have not gotten the details yet but maybe I’ll see my neighbor and have a chat today
> 
> otherwise it’s coffee time
> 
> ...


 Beautiful - where do you find these beauties ?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Beautiful - where do you find these beauties ?
> Thanks for sharing


He cruises Colfax in Denver.  Then kidnaps them and brings them home to be his sex slave.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I'm good, just taking it slow.  Thinking I am beginning to sound like a hypochondriac.


 Don't think you sound like a hydraulic at all. You'll be OK


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

giggy said:


> patwi i haven't heard that in years, never knew who it was. a buddy would listen to a lot of different music like i do so we were always into something different. you ever listen to any enigma?


Enigma good - might have said that before trying to think what enigma morphed in - but brain is malfunctioning just now. 
Hope I'm not turning into a hydraulic. 
(it's 11:20 here in Spain) the time difference has allowed me to get a few words in while you lot are sleeping. 
Interested to see what the results might be in a few hours.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> All clear around here after about 20 cops rolled into town...I have not gotten the details yet but maybe I’ll see my neighbor and have a chat today
> 
> otherwise it’s coffee time
> 
> ...


Are they your wives? 
You're a lucky man


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 278147


Not if you throw the clock outta tha window


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 11, 2021)

58F @ 83% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 76F with good air quality.

We're number one, we're number one!  Portland now has the most stolen cars of any US city over a million population!  The city just recovered over a dozen near a homeless camp being stripped for parts, begging the question of how exactly our bourgeoning homeless population is supporting themselves.  

Hee, hee, hee, I got my silver locks shorn yesterday and the hair stylist made me smile by trying to work me, ostensibly for a better tip.  She complimented my wavy hair, and told me it reminded her of a Greek god, and noted that I look like I had lost a few pounds since my last visit.  She is pretty, tall, slender, well proportioned and wearing a tight mid calf knit dress with a scoop front that was revealing when she bent over and acted like I was an old client, but she had actually only cut my hair once before.  She got the same 20% tip the stylist always get when they do a good job, but it was fun being played.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Sorry - brain fart again - I was thinking of tempus fugit


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Sorry - brain fart again - I was thinking of tempus fugit





Awright, now I follow ya. Right to the edge.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, now I follow ya. Right to the edge.



Ain't that something!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


>



Is this really real?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Is this really real?


Yeah.  As an ole Engineer, I would say there is an electromagnet rotating on an internal track.  That would account for the hesitation at the apex of each turn (a "hot" non-moving magnetic band rolls the corners).  Not a difficult thing, but dang clever.

 Kewl effect.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  As an ole Engineer, I would say there is an electromagnet rotating on an internal track.  Kewl effect.


Me too (if it's real) I'm also an old engineer - I think our brains work in different ways to normal people?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  As an ole Engineer, I would say there is an electromagnet rotating on an internal track.  That would account for the hesitation at the apex of each turn (a "hot" non-moving magnetic band rolls the corners).  Not a difficult thing, but dang clever.
> 
> Kewl effect.


Just thought I'd replieto this. Just going mad I guess. 
I too am an old engineer & immediately see summat like this I'm figuring out how it might work. 
Exactly similar thinking from me. 
I think engineers brains are wired very differently to most normal people. 
Odear itlook like America is waking up now. 
Better switch from phone to PCor tablet 
Too hard on small phone screen


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278432


Absolutely perfect 5 stars for that one.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Depends on the size.   Currently using a Can Lite 6 x 24 inch 550 cfm.  If i remember around $100.  Might have been a bit less.


Now I'm thinking, well for just $50-75 I could just replace whole thing.  When replacement time comes I will probably feel like I could save $50-75!  It never ends, LOL.  However, I did take your recommendation back when I posted about RO machine choices.  You stated the amount of time for a gallon, and when I bought new version of same machine they had upped the output considerably.  Mine came with 2 tubes, this is the more restrictive of the 2, I believe 2 to 1...I think.  A gallon takes about 12-15 mins.  Beats the crap out of 3 hrs for a gallon of distilled I was doing, and my tap water, once through the RO machine has perfect PH (for me) at about 6.6- 6.7.  My tapp is way to high, 8+ to use out of tap as is.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, I got my silver locks shorn yesterday and the hair stylist made me smile by trying to work me, ostensibly for a better tip.  She complimented my wavy hair, and told me it reminded her of a Greek god.....


You sure she didn't say you looked like a God damned Greek?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You sure she didn't say you looked like a God damned Greek?


More likely called him a cheap basturd and said come in more than once a year for a cut.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  As an ole Engineer, I would say there is an electromagnet rotating on an internal track.  That would account for the hesitation at the apex of each turn (a "hot" non-moving magnetic band rolls the corners).  Not a difficult thing, but dang clever. Kewl effect.



I could see using electromagnetics, but I'm thinking that one is photo shopped.  Note there are no marks on the wear surfaces and how low mass the head would have to be to hang out that far and make the quick adjustment at the peak of the cycle.



Weirdscenes said:


> Me too (if it's real) I'm also an old engineer - I think our brains work in different ways to normal people?






Weirdscenes said:


> Just thought I'd replieto this. Just going mad I guess. I too am an old engineer & immediately see summat like this I'm figuring out how it might work. Exactly similar thinking from me.  I think engineers brains are wired very differently to most normal people.
> Odear itlook like America is waking up now. Better switch from phone to PCor tablet Too hard on small phone screen



Old misfit engineers abound on this thread.

I'm not an idiot, I'm an engineer.  A common mistake!



Hippie420 said:


> You sure she didn't say you looked like a God damned Greek?



Hard to say, she was running her fingers through my hair at the time and I was hoping she was going to grope me, so ah could have been distracted.



ROSTERMAN said:


> More likely called him a cheap basturd and said come in more than once a year for a cut.



Maybe wondered that looking at my gorgeous fast growing head of luxurious wavy silver hair, but she had already seen by the computer that it had been less than two months, so ah'm thinking she was more deeply impressed at my male virility and seeing light at the end of the tunnel on her student loans.  Couldn't hardly keep her hands off my hair the whole time she was cutting it.

Ah guess ah should have offered to autograph the basket she carefully collected my glistening silver locks and licks in, to making it more valuable at auction.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hard to say, she was running her fingers through my hair at the time and I was hoping she was going to grope me, so ah could have been distracted.


That is why they put such a long gown around you, not only does it cover your clothing from hair clippings.
It also doubles as a shield to hide the occasional pull and tug you do while dreamer of her rubbing your head  LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Are they your wives?
> You're a lucky man




yep....I was born a Mormon and 3 of my Great grampas each had at least 5 wives...TINS


SUNDAY!
SUNDAY!
SUNDAY!

Thrills!...Spills!..The Wall of Death!









and some Sunday hot coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Vampires of Space : Sewell Peaslee Wright : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

LibriVox recording of Vampires of Space by Sewell Peaslee Wright. Read in English by Phil Chenevert Commander John Hanson recounts his harrowing adventure...



					archive.org


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is why they put such a long gown around you, not only does it cover your clothing from hair clippings.
> It also doubles as a shield to hide the occasional pull and tug you do while dreamer of her rubbing your head  LOL


Plus it conceals the fact that his **** reaches to the ground. 
I believe he has a brass ferrule on his knob end so that it doesn't chafe when walking on hard surfaces. 
(ferrule made-to-measure by an engineer of course.)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It will be interesting.  In my case I paid the $12K value of the batteries at the time, for the whole car from a corporate lease return.
> 
> I do know that whole batteries don't fail, just cells and of one organization that was buying up old batteries and building home backup batteries from the cells.


Yeah I agree about cell failure - I've spent a hell of a lot of time with batteries - mainly lead-acid & alkaline during my working life. 
But a fair bit of time during last few years with lithium batteries. I scrounge laptop and power tool batteries whenever I can and rebuild them & use cells for other purposes. 
I have some older battery powered tools that utilised nicads & have given them a new lease-of-life by replacing  with salvaged lithium cells. 
I suspect there already some Bush mechanics rebuilding car battery packs much cheaper than factory new.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 58F @ 83% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 76F with good air quality.
> 
> We're number one, we're number one!  Portland now has the most stolen cars of any US city over a million population!  The city just recovered over a dozen near a homeless camp being stripped for parts, begging the question of how exactly our bourgeoning homeless population is supporting themselves.
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, I got my silver locks shorn yesterday and the hair stylist made me smile by trying to work me, ostensibly for a better tip.  She complimented my wavy hair, and told me it reminded her of a Greek god, and noted that I look like I had lost a few pounds since my last visit.  She is pretty, tall, slender, well proportioned and wearing a tight mid calf knit dress with a scoop front that was revealing when she bent over and acted like I was an old client, but she had actually only cut my hair once before.  She got the same 20% tip the stylist always get when they do a good job, but it was fun being played.


Maybe you should try George's trick from an old Seinfeld episode.  He came with a brief case, inside was a recorder turned on.  He would "forget" the brief case when he left, then go back and recover it.  Then he could hear what they said about him on the recorder....

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is why they put such a long gown around you, not only does it cover your clothing from hair clippings. It also doubles as a shield to hide the occasional pull and tug you do while dreamer of her rubbing your head  LOL



I thought that gown felt sticky on the inside..........................



Bubba said:


> Maybe you should try George's trick from an old Seinfeld episode.  He came with a brief case, inside was a recorder turned on.  He would "forget" the brief case when he left, then go back and recover it.  Then he could hear what they said about him on the recorder....
> Bubba



Better to remain ignorant.  Anyone who gets their feelers hurt while snooping, deserves it.......................................    I don't need a recorder to know that a very pretty 20 something year old is not seriously flirting with this almost 80 year old gray headed, wizened, pot bellied old curmudgeon. 

Way more fun watching her professional moves and smiling inside knowing that her performance was for income optimization, while thinking she was doing a good job. 

55F @ 75% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F with good air quality.

Yet another lovely day in Paradise with no mass shootings or riots, spent dabbing, working on a ventilation article for the Lair and sharing quality time with the sleek, sly, pup in the off leash dog park.
An empty calendar, so looks like another day of joy and amazement doing the same again today. I've already started the dabbing part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Passing left.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I thought that gown felt sticky on the inside..........................


Dang one of the Jerky Boys must have went all the way.
Bet he had to pay extra


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

OK Imagine your haircutter cutting hair in the Nude
I would pay extra for that experience, be fun


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Imagine your haircutter cutting hair in the Nude I would pay extra for that experience, be fun



Ah shutter to think where that might lead.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ah shutter to think where that might lead.................


But at least they earn their Tips
More meaning to a cut and a Blow LOL

Why is the cut and blow a hundred dollars
Well sit down in that chair right there and she show you how it's done


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ah shutter to think where that might lead.................


TGW
I wanted you ask, are you or have you ever use the at home test kits for THC CBD etc....  I know you do a lot of Beta testing or did .
Were any Good?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Imagine your haircutter cutting hair in the Nude
> I would pay extra for that experience, be fun


Does that apply if your hairdresser is male.?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Does that apply if your hairdresser is male.?


Different strokes for diff folks
It's your choice


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Imagine your haircutter cutting hair in the Nude
> I would pay extra for that experience, be fun


Haven't had a haircut since '75. Ain't made a woman pretty enough to make me get another one,


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

I would like to let my hair grow like I had it when I was young......to much trouble.  I keep it short enough to enlist in The guy with the Orange Hair's Army.  I get it cut monthly by a old hippie.  Guess what his tip is....no you dirty old fockers.  Think again........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Haven't had a haircut since '75. Ain't made a woman pretty enough to make me get another one,


Ya Dam stinking Hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ya Dam stinking Hippie


I resemble that remark, other than the stinking part. I don't mind getting dirty, but I like to get clean afterward.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I resemble that remark, other than the stinking part. I don't mind getting dirty, but I like to get clean afterward.


So you look like a Hippie but smell normal


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

pute said:


> I would like to let my hair grow like I had it when I was young......to much trouble.  I keep it short enough to enlist in The guy with the Orange Hair's Army.  I get it cut monthly by a old hippie.  Guess what his tip is....no you dirty old fockers.  Think again........
> 
> View attachment 278540


Ain't that a pretty sight?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So you look like a Hippie but smell normal


I believe that only dirty people wash.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> TGW I wanted you ask, are you or have you ever use the at home test kits for THC CBD etc....  I know you do a lot of Beta testing or did . Were any Good?



Alas, they weren't very good around 2010, so I bought a gas chromatograph to get the job done and haven't kept up with new developments.



Hippie420 said:


> Haven't had a haircut since '75. Ain't made a woman pretty enough to make me get another one,



Beware the Ides Sampson................................



Weirdscenes said:


> I believe that only dirty people wash.



I shower sometimes just to play dirty with myself. 

57F @ 81RH, clear, and predicted to reach 80F, with good air quality.

Over a hundred rounds fired into a housing complex, with narrow misses but no one hit. 

Stolen and stripped car torched, starting a forest fire, which fortunately was contained.

Progress on my ventilation article and more quality time in the park mit der enthusiastic young pup.  She scored half a dozen tennis balls yesterday and was full of herself.

My insurance company approved my knee replacement, but now we can't get into the hospital operating rooms and await schedule.  Not looking forward to another one, but it beats the alternatives of sitting around with an aching knee and not being able to walk far enough to get good exercise and dying of a cardiac.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Maybe you should try George's trick from an old Seinfeld episode.  He came with a brief case, inside was a recorder turned on.  He would "forget" the brief case when he left, then go back and recover it.  Then he could hear what they said about him on the recorder....
> 
> Bubba








SHRINKAGE!!!!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas, they weren't very good around 2010, so I bought a gas chromatograph to get the job done and haven't kept up with new developments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one happy ephilant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas, they weren't very good around 2010, so I bought a gas chromatograph to get the job done and haven't kept up with new developments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love The elephant  My fav/ beast

Can you still test samples or is the machine shut down or not even there anymore?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

I still LOVE Ya @Hippie420 even if you do smell a lil funny LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you still test samples or is the machine shut down or not even there anymore?



After we shut down our SPR lab, I leased it to a lab near Salem.  I'm pretty sure they will run samples for me, or let me run them myself if I make the drive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

awww go ahead and have some dam coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> awww go ahead and have some dam coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look Happy and Satisfied 
Must be the coffee no way you made them all happy last night


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They all look Happy and Satisfied
> Must be the coffee no way you made them all happy last night




wanna bet?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wanna bet?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2021)

I hope this works.  The Chins didn't plaN AhEAd, wound up with 15 skyscrapers that did not have a single occupant.  OOPS.

So they blew them up.  Down?  To make room to build some skyscrapers...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2021)

64F @ 84% RH, cloudy with 7mph winds and predicted to reach 70F with good air quality.

Two shootings with over 20 rounds fired, with bystanders windshields hit but no one injured.

Catalytic converts stolen from 19 school buses in on night, with $70K in damages.

Some puttering on the test sled, with some new fittings ordered.

Progress on my ventilation article.

Today the stitches that are left come out of my gums today.  Three have already come out by themselves.

Housekeepers due today, so I will be picking up after myself..............


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

Every morning I seem to be waking up in a new world , maybe it’s the New World Order and I am allergic to it.

It seems to me that the Evildoers are in charge and are h e l l bent on destroying America and parts of the world.

it’s depressing and I am getting depressed , I am getting sick of it all and it is becoming increasingly difficult to maintain my sanity.

I am this close to buying a sailboat and sailing off into the sunset with my middle finger up .

I do not know how much more of this fecal feces filled world I can take.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					fb.watch


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2021)

My arize is dragging today.  Still working downstairs and will be for awhile yet.  

Funny thing, went to a meeting of Car Dealers last night.  I have been retired from the business for 12 years now and haven't kept in touch.  I went there expecting to see old friends.....wrong.  All the Dealers I knew have gotten old and sold their Dealerships.  I hardly knew anybody.  The new generation of Car Dealers are different.  We, in the day were ruthless closers/buisnessmen.....today the new generation is computer marketing geeks.  Half of them I swear are gay.  I used to be a very social person at these things.....cold feeling being there like I wasn't wanted and so I hardly talked to anybody.  I got the fock out of there as soon as the program was over.  No need to stay and talk to anybody as nobody was there.  

This old world is a changen and I don't like the road it is going down.  Think I will just drive down my old dirt road and stay to myself.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I resemble that remark, other than the stinking part. I don't mind getting dirty, but I like to get clean afterward.


"He sleeps with the chickens "

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

This mornin' I got the first real barber shop haircut I've had in 45 years and it was at the first place I ever got a haircut in 1957 .. I asked for a flat top but the barber said he could only find 3 hairs up there.
It's all due to my son and dil official marriage after living together for 15 years . and my beautiful dil is a nola escapee that loves to cook unhealthy foods ..  love her


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Half of them I swear are gay.


I guess it takes more than a firm handshake to seal a deal now a days....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah i keep my head shaved where there wont be two hairs on top of my head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

I knew a guy (an azzhole ) had a Honda and badged her with Harley emblems
He called it his Hardley Davidson , people were all like nice Harley LOL


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I knew a guy (an azzhole ) had a Honda and badged her with Harley emblems
> He called it his Hardley Davidson , people were all like nice Harley LOL




 but that's a bit dangerous in certain biker alliances, ..  some stupid peeps also used to put chromed swans on their hoods back when too .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I guess it takes more than a firm handshake to seal a deal now a days....


Depends what that hand is shakin' don't it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> but that's a bit dangerous in certain biker alliances, ..  some stupid peeps also used to put chromed swans on their hoods back when too .


The Angels would have chopped his manhood off


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Funny thing, went to a meeting of Car Dealers last night.  I have been retired from the business for 12 years now and haven't kept in touch.  I went there expecting to see old friends.....wrong.



I had the same experience at the last retirement party I went to.  The only ones I knew were the old/young snotty nosed kids needing a keeper when I left.



patwi said:


> but that's a bit dangerous in certain biker alliances, ..  some stupid peeps also used to put chromed swans on their hoods back when too .



Hee, hee, hee, one of my renters has a 1300cc Kawasaki copy of an Indian, that one of my biker friend called a Kawalski, which stuck in my mind.  I can only imagine what would happen if they made a Holly.



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278762



Or "deeply disturbed, armed with a chainsaw and potentially homicidal if disturbed"!



Weirdscenes said:


> Depends what that hand is shakin' don't it?



And whether it is a reach around.

50F @ 77% RH, clear, and predicted to reach 75F with good air quality.

After discussing a Texas boycott, with one dissenting vote, the Portland city council voted instead to donate $200K taxpayers money to campaigns against the Texas abortion law, and write a stern letter of support to the DOJ and political name administration.  I look for lawsuits against that.

"Multiple chaotic Events" is how the news describes conflicts at Nabisco's worker strike, with non-employee instigators joining in to help stir.  One person injured leaving in ambulance.

Besides our own home grown inbred morons, it is clear that outside influences have picked Portland to instigate and stir the unrest.  Our own home grown inbred morons explains why they picked Portland, but the question is who is behind it and and what is their overall agenda???

I got the remaining stitches out of my gums yesterday and will be making an appointment with my dentist to decide where to go from here so that eating is not a selective creative event.

Besides our early morning miler and romp in the park next door, Miss Layla and I spent some quality time at Fernhill dog park socializing and chasing balls, while Grayfox did a groceries run and the nice ladies cleaned the lair.

For ever the source of good ideas, Miss Layla convinced me with eye contact, glad smile and solemn paw that leisurely afternoon professorial stroll through the hood was in order, so got in extra miles yesterday.

Some more progress on my ventilation article.  The challenge is to condense it to essence and still provide the  tools, with simple easy to understand instructions.  

Late lunch/early dinner this afternoon with oooooold friends, one of which uses a walker, and the other which has died once already but was resuscitated, to belated celebrate my birthday.

That is the good thing about retirement and dotage is that you can have multiple birthday parties and celebrate them whenever you please.  

We used to have multiple birthday celebrations for my former partners mom, who had Alzheimer's, and she wouldn't remember, so had as exciting time at the first as at the last.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Angels would have chopped his manhood off


I saw one even dumber. I was on a job one time and saw a dude, probably in his mid to late 20s, with a Red & White tattoo on the inside of his left arm. I asked him what chapter he was in.  He said he wasn't an Angel; he just liked the looks of the logo. My eyeballs must have got the size of dinner plates, and he said, "What are they gonna do, sue me?"
I told him that would be the nicest thing they could do, but in reality, they'd take a hot iron and remove it for him/chop off his arm/kill him after torture.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2021)

Cira mid 70's we had a big boiler that was cut into 2 big tubs, each would hold 3 16 gallon kegs. Fraternity house across street having a mad dog party.

Somewhere along the line, they started climbing their flag pole, then sliding down, whatever.....

A couple fights break out, we put a couple in hospital. While at hospital, they roll in another frat boy would did the climb/slide down. Well, you know the little dealio you wrap the line around to hold flag up? Oh yeah, ripped his nut sack open.  Ouch.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

I had to look on the calendar to see what day of the week it is....this week has been a blur...just realized I need to cut the grass.....never a boring moment.  I love retirement but not what I thought.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

Once a year I pop new beans.  Yesterday was the day.  Two strains this year.  Donkey Piss and Blueberry.  I put the seeds in separate glasses of warm tap water with 3 drops of Hydrogen Peroxide in the water.  The chlorine in the tap water along with the hydrogen peroxide kills all pathogens on the seeds.  I leave them in the glass for 24 hours and they all start out floating on the surface.  A day later the one's that sink are viable. Every on sank and one had a tail already showing. I put them directly into rapid rooters and on a heat mat.  They should all sprout in a day or two.  Now I get to play the male/female game for the next month or so.   

I only have room for so many different strains in my tents so I am left with the decision on which ones to cull.  So, Diesel and Key Lime Pie are probably gonna meet their maker soon.  Variety is the spice of life and marijuana is just like a train......miss one and catch the next one. 

Who could resist Donkey Piss anyway.......


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

donkey piss should be called a thorough bred ride


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> donkey piss should be called a thorough bred ride


Ha ha.   Donkey Butter x C99


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2021)

Mama Rabbit...  and Ozzy Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

When the old celly is missing ya


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2021)

59F @ 49% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 72F with good air quality.

Unarmed park rangers vehicle hit by gunfire, but occupants uninjured.  These are some of the extra unarmed rangers that we added when we defunded the gun violence task force.

Progress on the ventilation article that I'm working on and a nice belated birthday dinner at Uncle Chens with old friends.

An empty calendar with more puttering planned today.......


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2021)

Howdy Misfits. All the seeds I planted but one have stuck their little heads up and only 2 days. A labor of love I do once a year. Excited about my new strains I haven't had blueberry in years.

Can't believe the difference one day makes. Mid-90s yesterday and today barely get into the 70s. Fall is coming.  Better break out of light jacket to walk today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2021)

Oh, Dear!!!

I am too fargin old.  I would have sold my sister into a Turkish brothel to have one of these:

An ELECTRIC AIRPLANE -- Badass to boot!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, Dear!!!
> 
> I am too fargin old.  I would have sold my sister into a Turkish brothel to have one of these:
> 
> An ELECTRIC AIRPLANE -- Badass too boot!



I'd have to see a pic first. The sister, not the plane.


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd have to see a pic first. The sister, not the plane.


Ha ha.....Only you Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Here ya go, Walter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here ya go, Walter.



Here's My electric plane was pretty cheap and takes only 30mins to recharge batteries


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

corsair


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

HellCat
Was the Corsair F4U designed for Carrier use ? Foldable wings correct


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> corsair



Needs more prop blades!

Merry Satyrday ya'll!  57F @ 95% RH, rain with 10 mph winds and predicted to reach 65F with good air quality here in River City.

It has finally come to pass that even the Oregon Beavers are getting pissed and protesting.  One chewed down a tree, which hit a power line and started a brush fire, that fortunately was contained before it turned into a forest fire.

Progress on my article, but less chasing balls in the park, as Miss Layla strained her left front paw Wednesday at Fernhill and it seems to be haunting her.

Lots of rain to day and for the next few, which we sorely needed.  Any un-watered grass is dead and trees are starting to burn along the leaf edges.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Needs more prop blades!
> 
> Merry Satyrday ya'll!  57F @ 95% RH, rain with 10 mph winds and predicted to reach 65F with good air quality here in River City.
> 
> ...


Hoping the God of Rain pours on your head


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hoping the God of Rain pours on your head


Timing is excellent for a successful rain dance!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Needs More Cowbell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> HellCat    <-- My Momma made Hellcats at Grumman Airplane Store.
> 
> These are Hellcats
> 
> ...



It turned out that while the Corsair F4U was a super-bitchin' aircraft that blew everything Jap outa the skies, it was _horrible_ for carrier use.

When the pilot is on short final near the carrier, the Corsair is very near stall speed.  This in itself sorta sucked, but it was compounded by the huge torque of that mighty engine... so just when you _really_ don't want it, the fargin right wing drops suddenly.  This led to many, many crashes.

Moreover, remember that mighty double-radial engine.  Well, the pilot could not see over it when landing.  That means the pilot could not see the fargin carrier.  More crashes.

Moreover, some foo' back in the States put _real strong_ landing gear on the monster plane. This resulted in the real strong (read: stiff!!) landing gear bouncing the whole damn' plane back up into the air.  At a really bad time.  Still more crashes.

They put the Corsairs on land as soon as possibobble.  That eliminated a lot of crashes.

LATE EDIT ADD:  On the flip side, once you got the sucker up in the air, it was damn' near invincible.  Especially when they put the paddle-end props on.  And changed the landing procedure:  No opening cowl flaps to cool the engine <-- This procedure often resulted in oil all over the windshield = blocked vision = more carrier crashes.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

39 fargen degrees at sun up today.    Wish we would get some rain...Dry as a bone round here.

@Roster....I clean my dog's eyes every day.  She has always had weeping eyes.

Up-potting today.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

you will not designate me unvaccinated any more,  .. you can call me PureBlood from now on ..


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> you will not designate me unvaccinated any more,  .. you can call me PureBlood from now on ..


Explain


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

there is no aborted fetal tissue within my body ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 18, 2021)

pute said:


> 39 fargen degrees at sun up today.    Wish we would get some rain...Dry as a bone round here.
> 
> @Roster....I clean my dog's eyes every day.  She has always had weeping eyes.
> 
> Up-potting today.


 90F here right now.  Bright blue sky.  Be a great day to go fishin'.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

*New FDA Records Show Purchases of Fetal Organs, Heads and Tissue for ‘Humanized Mice’ Project*












						Judicial Watch: New FDA Records Show Purchases of Fetal Organs, Heads and Tissue for ‘Humanized Mice’ Project - Judicial Watch
					

(Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced today that it received 198 pages of records and communications from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) involving “humanized mice” research with human fetal heads, organs and tissue, including communications and contracts with human fetal...



					www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

The child eater of Bern


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

Good night bud brothers.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2021)

recently released truth music already being banned from buying a fb ad for this song, said it might shine some light on elderly abuse in high places


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> @Roster....I clean my dog's eyes every day.  She has always had weeping eyes.



Ours pups too, and my own eyes as well.  Location, location, location..................................  

54F @ 93% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 65F, with good air quality.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lots of rain, which was sorely needed, with more to come.

Some progress on an article and got notice that my JIC fittings have arrived, so I can resume experiments with my test sled today.

Alas my friend who just returned home from prostate surgery is now sick with something that has him so nauseous that he is bed ridden and it is difficult to even answer a text inquiring about his status.  He essentially said, don't contact me, I'll contact you, but what if he can't??


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2021)

While we are all talking about the F4U Corsair, here is a story from a pilot of one.

He had gotten shot up pretty badly by a half-dozen Jap planes.  Had to run for it.  The problem was that his engine had taken most of the hits.

So he was chugging along, trying to keep the engine from overheating, and the Zeros were almost in range. He had no choice except the shower down and race ahead of them.

But the engine immediately overheated badly, and he had to ease off.  Here come the Zeros again.

This went on for a half-dozen times.  Any other fighter plane engine would have just died, and froze.  But since the Corsair had a double radial engine, enough parts of it kept on working.

The Japs eventually gave up and turned back.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas my friend who just returned home from prostate surgery is now sick with something that has him so nauseous that he is bed ridden and it is difficult to even answer a text inquiring about his status.  He essentially said, don't contact me, I'll contact you, but what if he can't??


How far away is he?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ours pups too, and my own eyes as well.  Location, location, location..................................
> 
> 54F @ 93% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 65F, with good air quality.
> 
> ...


So My rain Dance Worked ?
Here's hoping a speedy recovery for your Bro


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
Thrills! Spills ! Chills!.....Be there!

and while we wait for the gates to open , have some coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
> Thrills! Spills ! Chills!.....Be there!
> 
> and while we wait for the gates to open , have some coffee
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278944


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


>



Sent you a PM if you get a chance Thks


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> there is no aborted fetal tissue within my body ..


Don't you eat eggs.?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Don't you eat eggs.?



only if they are unfertilized


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> only if they are unfertilized


But they are so delicious


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But they are so delicious
> View attachment 278956


Eggzactly!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

If you pop them in ya mouth without looking at them they are so darn good


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


>



Big just posted on of my all time Hero Drag Racer....can anybody tell me what happened to Don Garlits foot?

You guys are sick....nothing worse that cracking open an egg and having a big runny blood spot on it.  Get a light bulb, shoe box cut a small hole in the end and check for fertilization.....puke.....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Big just posted on of my all time Hero Drag Racer....can anybody tell me what happened to Don Garlits foot?
> 
> You guys are sick....nothing worse that cracking open an egg and having a big runny blood spot on it.  Get a light bulb, shoe box cut a small hole in the end and check for fertilization.....puke.....


Driver Injured as Transmission Explodes Don Garlits is in... News Photo - Getty Images 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

QUOTE="Bubba, post: 1136978, member: 61564"]
Driver Injured as Transmission Explodes Don Garlits is in... News Photo - Getty Images

Bubba
[/QUOTE]
Yup, that along with a few other obvious reasons is why the went to rear engine dragsters.  So let's all drive a Funny Car.......


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278944


The wheels are turning backwards - why?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

I got Nanners dang


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

@patwi 
Look closer LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2021)

Saw this and thought of Walt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> How far away is he?



Close enough, but the issue is that he said please don't disturb me while I'm this sick.  His bedroom is also upstairs, so if I show up, he will have to come down and let me in. 

The good news is that I texted him again yesterday anyway with the word, "better??", to which he responded.  He said he is some better and I agreed to grocery shop for him today, as well as pick up his prescriptions.



ROSTERMAN said:


> So My rain Dance Worked ? Here's hoping a speedy recovery for your Bro



Your timing was perfect brother and it is still raining!

54F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 70F with good air quality.

Six parked cars shot up in SE Portland, with no one hit.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, my JIC fittings arrived for the test sled and I installed them, then ran a dry test run to verify everything works right.  A test run with product today to see what proof alcohol I get with a column under vacuum and shake it out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Seeds are in the Male  whole new meaning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 21, 2021)

55F @ 81% RH, clear with 5 mph wind, and predicted to reach 79F with good air quality.

Shopped for Depends, bedsheets, food, and Mylanta for my sick friend, and replaced some burned out light bulbs in his kitchen for him.  They are not sure where the pain and nausea is coming from, as a CT scan and blood work revealed no answers.  He is concerned that it might be cannabisemesis, as he is a heaver consumer, and is laying off to see if that helps.  The doctor thinks it may have been the combination of his heavy cannabis use and the anesthetics used for his surgery, and prescribed Mylanta to see it it goes away.

Depressing to see a friend in pain and tears, when there is nothing you can do to relieve their distress.................................

I made one test run on the vacuum still before adding the column, but got no further with running errands from my friend.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, I finally got a dental appointment to address retaining my upper plate with two missing implant pins so it is easier for me to eat.  I tried to set up the appointment as soon as my stitches were removed, but tomorrow is the soonest they had an opening.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Ummmmm, did someone clear the room with a fart???

61F @ 78% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 69F, with good air quality.

Besides donating $200K taxpayers money to put Texas in their place, Portland is again a leader with our deeply insightful eureka on how to address homelessness.  We are now buying/building dwellings for them.  One multi family purchased and two more in the works.  Why has no one else thought of that simple solution???

Oregon is also redistricting and appears to be juggling all the red counties into one district, so don't look for any changes in direction soon.

I have an early dental appointment this morning to see what can be done to my upper implant plate so that I can return to my normal diet.  I may have to cap the remaining two implants and go back to my standard upper plate.

Still waiting for an available operating room to fix my worn out Zimmer knee pad, my annual physical is tomorrow, and I sadly note I am due for another colonoscopy this year.  With the oral surgery, a really shit year for medical.  On the up side, hee, hee, hee, I wonder if I will get the same drop dead gorgeous gastroenterologist that I did last time?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2021)

Jeeebus.  I have been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned, and insulted.  And born before alla yiz.  (I have always felt responsible for WWII --> Me. Born 1940. War.

But I am gonna die a whole lot healthier than youse guys!  I'm gonna live to 185 years of age, or die in the attempt.

If I feel myself going, I'm gonna swallow 30 Viagra. They'll have to drill a well hole in the bottom of my grave and bury me face-down...

...Still channeling Rosty...


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

@GW, you are a walking MASH unit.  I just had my annual physical yesterday.  Looks like I will be around another year.

Got into a bit of a heated discussion regarding Covid.  He asked so I gave him my opinion.  The discussion got a bit heated when I said Fauci was lying to us and helped fund the lab in Wuhan.  I also said if this virus is so bad why is the gov't allowing so many non vaxed people in the country from the southern border and Afghanistan.  No answer.  I hit him with why do vaxed people need masks, the shots will never end and if you have had this you are naturally protected.  He was visually upset with me.....I think I need another Doctor.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW, you are a walking MASH unit.  I just had my annual physical yesterday.  Looks like I will be around another year.
> 
> Got into a bit of a heated discussion regarding Covid.  He asked so I gave him my opinion.  The discussion got a bit heated when I said Fauci was lying to us and helped fund the lab in Wuhan.  I also said if this virus is so bad why is the gov't allowing so many non vaxed people in the country from the southern border and Afghanistan.  No answer.  I hit him with why do vaxed people need masks, the shots will never end and if you have had this you are naturally protected.  He was visually upset with me.....I think I need another Doctor.


I have noticed the same "face" on doctors when I inquire. They give a "standard" answer, but you can see the expression on their face. I'm sure they were given a script to follow if asked.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

I told him that to.   But, this was more than that.......he believed what he was saying.  Snowflake....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeeebus.  I have been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned, and insulted.



You gotta stay away from those family reunions, Walt.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> .....I think I need another Doctor.




I love my hydroxychloroquine, .. my regular doc brushed me off but I have a semi retired emergency rm doc that charges $50 cash per visit .. easy going old cowboy that has horses, cattle and ranch .. yeah, good dude


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

stoned.....I am out


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 23, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW, you are a walking MASH unit.



More parts do seem to wear out the older I get.    I went to the dentist yesterday and they want another $24K to replace two implants and make a new upper plate.  The first go around was $22K, causing me to question whether I should just stick with my standard upper plate.

I was hoping the replacement knee would last as long as I do, but noooooooo, not to be.  On the other hand, if I hadn't worn out the first replacement Zimmer UHMW knee pad walking, I would probably have died of a cardiac from lack of exercise by now anyway and think of all the fun I would have missed with the enthusiastic glad faced puppies....................

57F @ 91% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 72F, with good air quality.

Portland police responded to seven shooting incidents in fifteen hours.

Local judge rules Portland Police violated the law when they filmed protesters and later broadcast the pictures.  Protesters/rioters civil rights matter!!  What were the police thinking???  

My annual is scheduled this morning and I'm taking another run at getting my dental issues resolved this afternoon so I have more choice in diet.  My first annual with a female doctor, but I notice she has small fingers and her nails are trimmed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

GW
I got ya beat, I had to have a Female Proctologist and her female nurse spread my cheeks so she could digitally examine my anus due to a suspicious lump my GP found while he was doing the prostrate sweep. 
Man was that interesting, and they both were cute and much younger than me.
Well excuse me if I stand at attention comes to mind.
The twirling inside made me all excited LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Now waiting for Walt to top that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

No more fingers for me , not since the last one which was done by a female nurse practitioner who spent 10 years as a nurse at a prison before she went to work at the VA....

it was just her and me in the exam room which I found strange and a little exciting.....we had a great time

butt from now on it is the **** on a stick test


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

My PSA  is so low that my doc doesn't do the finger up the dirt road on me.  Also didn't check me for a hernia  this year.  I am fine with that....but probably should be done.  

@Big, does the stick test also serve as a substitute for a colonoscopy?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

pute said:


> My PSA  is so low that my doc doesn't do the finger up the dirt road on me.  Also didn't check me for a hernia  this year.  I am fine with that....but probably should be done.
> 
> @Big, does the stick test also serve as a substitute for a colonoscopy?




yes

Cologuard

less evasive and zero chance of a perforated colon...ouch!

and my PSA has always been under 1.0 for 20+ years


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> No more fingers for me , not since the last one which was done by a female nurse practitioner who spent 10 years as a nurse at a prison before she went to work at the VA....
> 
> it was just her and me in the exam room which I found strange and a little exciting.....we had a great time
> 
> ...


My ex wife was a RN. When it came time for a physical, she found me a doc. Well, that one wasn't available, but her sister is also a Dr. Ok, fine. Well, she walks in, and is an absolute knock out. This was going to include the finger city bit, but first she asked "Where did you hear of me from"? Best answer ever, " My wife works at this hospital and she picked you."

Better service than most strip clubs, and only cost a 15 dollar co-pay!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2021)

Problem is if you have problems with hemorrhoid's that test will give a false positive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My ex wife was a RN. When it came time for a physical, she found me a doc. Well, that one wasn't available, but her sister is also a Dr. Ok, fine. Well, she walks in, and is an absolute knock out. This was going to include the finger city bit, but first she asked "Where did you hear of me from"? Best answer ever, " My wife works at this hospital and she picked you."
> 
> Better service than most strip clubs, and only cost a 15 dollar co-pay!
> 
> Bubba



how come you didn’t know your ex’s sister was a knockout?....you never met her before?....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how come you didn’t know your ex’s sister was a knockout?....you never met her before?....


No no, the doc she found me was full up, but her sister (the docs sister) is also a doctor.

My ex's sister was also a knockout, but even more insane than the one I married!
(And not a doctor)
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm sitting in eye docs office, they gave the drops and going to be fun driving home. 

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'm sitting in eye docs office, they gave the drops and going to be fun driving home.
> 
> Bubba



last time I had that done was an evening appointment and what a fun trip driving home....hallucinations without the dope!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No no, the doc she found me was full up, but her sister (the docs sister) is also a doctor.
> 
> My ex's sister was also a knockout, but even more insane than the one I married!
> (And not a doctor)
> Bubba



gotcha!....

either way , it sounds like a good time was had by all!...

next!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> last time I had that done was an evening appointment and what a fun trip driving home....hallucinations without the dope!


Guess I could have come high! Obviously, my "eyeball pressure" is good...no glacoma for this boy....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> gotcha!....
> 
> either way , it sounds like a good time was had by all!...
> 
> next!


Yes, and the price was very reasonable.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes, and the price was very reasonable.
> 
> Bubba



gotta love the bonus!

the only thing better would be a pretty female nurses aid to help assist the good doctor , creating a Bubba sammich!..


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Problem is if you have problems with hemorrhoid's that test will give a false positive.


Not if you only use soft bristle tooth brushes to itch 'em.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now waiting for Walt to top that.


Nothin' special -- I just told the proctologist, _*"You are about to go where no man has gone before."*_


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

You guys really impress me with how you cope with all the recycled and second-hand parts youse gotta use to get around.

Tattered Ole Woof walks into the Dr.s Office:

"Oh my God, look at you. Anyone else hurt in the accident?"


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

When I was having prostrate issues my doc was a female.  I think she enjoyed probing my arize.  Most Docs just stick a quick swipe and done.  This broad probed around for what seemed like a minute.....hope she enjoyed her work.  One thing....when a woman is probing your anus it is disgusting so I was never sexually aroused.....just call me limp pecker...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

My owies are all sorta self-induced.  Trail riding, forgetting to run from little guys in bars that look so physically unimposing they make Pee Wee Herman look like Mr. T.  <-- I can whip my weight in butterflies.

And when I'm asleep, I tend to slobber more than a sheepdog on novocaine


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nothin' special -- I just told the proctologist, _*"You are about to go where no man has gone before."*_


Ya ain't supposed to lie to your doctor. You pay him, he doesn't pay you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

Sad note:  I discovered an apology note from the condom factory attached to my Birth Certificate.  

I was born (on probation) under the sign of "Hospital".  It was quite small, located at the corner of "Telephone" and "Telephone".


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2021)

Fasted and got my blood taken yesterday. She also gave me the name of a Proctologist.
Only problem I'm worried about is I'm on blood thinners and I'm concerned about getting off of them for the procedure. Plus that shit you have to drink to clean you out made me sick last time. Thought i was going to have a fking heart attack.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> gotta love the bonus!
> 
> the only thing better would be a pretty female nurses aid to help assist the good doctor , creating a Bubba sammich!..
> 
> ...


That's not far off. When she was asking me where I heard of her from a giant ape like female nurse was stretching on a pair of rubber gloves....but I new the doc would have to perform the honors. 

I will admit, when she walked in I was shocked and a little embarrassed! She was very nice looking. The whole thing took me by total surprise.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fasted and got my blood taken yesterday. She also gave me the name of a Proctologist.
> Only problem I'm worried about is I'm on blood thinners and I'm concerned about getting off of them for the procedure. Plus that shit you have to drink to clean you out made me sick last time. Thought i was going to have a fking heart attack.


Last couple times they had me use miralax. Powder, mix in two 16 oz Gatorade. Wasn't bad.

Plus make dam sure they are going to use it that stuff that killed Michael Jackson, Prophalol or something like that. Nice nap, wake up, feel great, go out to eat.

The old stuff, it was an all day and night hangover.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

pute said:


> When I was having prostrate issues my doc was a female.  I think she enjoyed probing my arize.  Most Docs just stick a quick swipe and done.  This broad probed around for what seemed like a minute.....hope she enjoyed her work.  One thing....when a woman is probing your anus it is disgusting so I was never sexuhat feels a lally aroused.....just call me limp pecker...


Prefers a Male doctor
Hey doc man your have Big long fingers
Doc says that is not my finger


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

My wife just came in and asked me, “What day is today?”  

I said, “Look at the newspaper.”  

She said, “That won’t do any good – it’s yesterday’s.”


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My wife just came in and asked me, “What day is today?”
> 
> I said, “Look at the newspaper.”
> 
> She said, “That won’t do any good – it’s yesterday’s.”


I can see walts face 
Honey its Hump day


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Walt, your better half and mine must operate on the same wave length. Around 40 years ago, I broke a bone in the top of my left foot. Went to a doctor. Yep, it's broke. Nope, can't put a cast on it. Taped two toes together and told me to stay off of it. The Old Hen says, "It's a good thing it was his left foot." He looks at her inquisitively and says, "Why?"
Old Hen says, "Because he's right handed."
I was in pain, but I couldn't stop laughing when the docs jaw hit the floor.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

Good night Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Notice his eyes LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone else enjoy a Good Cigar still?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

OK believe it or not , I don't think I have every tried a Blunt and I have smoked a few cigars in my day, added to the bucket list.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

I played with graphic arts before my accident
Wish I had my old graphic software


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW I got ya beat, I had to have a Female Proctologist and her female nurse spread my cheeks so she could digitally examine my anus due to a suspicious lump my GP found while he was doing the prostrate sweep.  Man was that interesting, and they both were cute and much younger than me. Well excuse me if I stand at attention comes to mind. The twirling inside made me all excited LOL



Was the lump a dead gerbil or other foreign object?



bigsur51 said:


> No more fingers for me , not since the last one which was done by a female nurse practitioner who spent 10 years as a nurse at a prison before she went to work at the VA.... it was just her and me in the exam room which I found strange and a little exciting.....we had a great time butt from now on it is the **** on a stick test



My doctors stopped using fecal exams a few years back, but I get colonoscopies, and have another one due this year.



pute said:


> My PSA  is so low that my doc doesn't do the finger up the dirt road on me.  Also didn't check me for a hernia  this year.  I am fine with that....but probably should be done.   @Big, does the stick test also serve as a substitute for a colonoscopy?



My PSA has always run in the upper limits, especially if I've recently gotten lucky, and I've had to do retest several times.  I'm sure I would know if I had a hernia or lumps on my testicles, so could skip those tests, but do have enlarged prostates and a family history of prostate cancer so need them checked for lumps. 



Unca Walt said:


> You guys really impress me with how you cope with all the recycled and second-hand parts youse gotta use to get around.  Tattered Ole Woof walks into the Dr.s Office: "Oh my God, look at you. Anyone else hurt in the accident?"



Except for my wizened face, my wounds and scars don't show until ah git naked, and my beard covers the worst of my face after the cosmetic surgery.    

58F @ 83% RH, clear and gaugus with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F with good air quality.

Had my first annual with a female doctor and except for the lab tests, everything went well, including the testicular, hernia, and prostate exams.  I'm going to drop off a blood sample at the lab this morning.  She had a quick gentle touch with the jewels and took her time with the prostates, but had small fingers and trimmed nails.

I also had the afternoon appointment with my dentist, for a temporary fix so I can eat and took the rest of the day off to nap and read.  

I had to dig out my old Kindle, as I somehow lost the one I got the last time I lost the old one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279301
> 
> Notice his eyes LOL
> View attachment 279308


99.99%


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 99.99%


You can make 100% but will change as soon as exposed to air Correct?
If you have the right equipment which I bet you do.
Alcohol that is not THC


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Last couple times they had me use miralax. Powder, mix in two 16 oz Gatorade. Wasn't bad.
> 
> Plus make dam sure they are going to use it that stuff that killed Michael Jackson, Prophalol or something like that. Nice nap, wake up, feel great, go out to eat.
> 
> ...


One other note on miralax....shortly after consumption, you will have a urge to fart.
Warning Will Robinson, it is NOT a fart. 

The output will have you wanting to call Guinness book of records.

You have been warned and advised...most of us here know all this already.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Anyone else enjoy a Good Cigar still?


Oh yes....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh yes....
> 
> Bubba


I have been smoking ACID cigars not bad for a slightly flavored one


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Good morning misfits. Used to enjoy a good cigar, but nit in years.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Been a long time for me, too. Back when I was a kid and got the blues, I'd head downtown Flint to a well known pipe shop and cough up 5 bucks for a "Honduran" cigar. They were Cubans, but since they were illegal to import, they got a name change. Five bucks doesn't sound like much now a days, but this was back when gas was 44 cents a gallon, and five bucks would flat out fill ya up at a nice restaurant. It was cheaper than bail money on an assault charge or an hour with a shrink, and worked just as well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Been a long time for me, too. Back when I was a kid and got the blues, I'd head downtown Flint to a well known pipe shop and cough up 5 bucks for a "Honduran" cigar. They were Cubans, but since they were illegal to import, they got a name change. Five bucks doesn't sound like much now a days, but this was back when gas was 44 cents a gallon, and five bucks would flat out fill ya up at a nice restaurant. It was cheaper than bail money on an assault charge or an hour with a shrink, and worked just as well.


Hope to heck you did not drink the water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

I like the smaller cigars now quick easy and I only take a few puff and leave it outside for a fe hrs and repeat. no more finishing a big smoke this days


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can make 100% but will change as soon as exposed to air Correct? If you have the right equipment which I bet you do.  Alcohol that is not THC



99.99% was intended as a bon mot, but you are right about 200 proof alcohol and atmospheric humidity.



Bubba said:


> One other note on miralax....shortly after consumption, you will have a urge to fart. Warning Will Robinson, it is NOT a fart.  The output will have you wanting to call Guinness book of records.  You have been warned and advised...most of us here know all this already.
> Bubba



Belly laughs and coughing fits are out as well..............


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2021)

Sorry about that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

The Misfits arrive


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 24, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2021)

See you in the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2021)

61F @ 77 % RH, clear and predicted to reach 80F with clear skies.

A sports bar shot up with one dead and two injured. Over 923 shootings in Portland thus far this year.

I had to make an appointment for my lab tests, and Monday was the soonest I could get in early morning. When I'm fasting I like to get it over with fast before I bite someone.

Breakfast at Petite Providence this morning with Grayfox and my friend who just had prostate surgery. His first meal out...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 61F @ 77 % RH, clear and predicted to reach 80F with clear skies.
> 
> A sports bar shot up with one dead and two injured. Over 923 shootings in Portland thus far this year.
> 
> ...


Glad your Friend is doing better, being sick and injured sucks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 25, 2021)

pute said:


> See you in the morning.




not if we see you first


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

^^^^ok


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 61F @ 77 % RH, clear and predicted to reach 80F with clear skies.
> 
> A sports bar shot up with one dead and two injured. Over 923 shootings in Portland thus far this year.
> 
> ...


yup, I like the early appointments.  In out, plenty of parking, got whole day left, etc. HATE the fast...Lab appointments  we have that now too. 
My place the lab opens at 6:00, so I go to work early, first one there in/out.  No more thankyou Wuhan.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not if we see you first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woke star Wars.....oh no.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2021)

Lord knows how they will dress up the Ewoks.  Is no place safe or sacred?

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2021)

Better at sex than anyone.

Now all he needs is a partner.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

Just now sitting down to watch Colo State/Iowa.....Rams are probably gonna get killed but it is my daughters Alma Mater.  Lots of $$$ went that way back in the day.

Was able to get all chores done before the game.  Here is a couple of Carrots.  Have many more that size.....Don't have any idea what to do with all this fricken food.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

I envision Hippie having his way with that carrot on the right
Or is that a turnip


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Plants were soaked again, warm days cold nights again more Rot very top of bud dam dead leaf that I missed again. All blown and still happy.
My head is not pounding like it was the past few days, I can think clearly again.
Morning you bunch of Hedon's


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> yup, I like the early appointments.  In out, plenty of parking, got whole day left, etc. HATE the fast...Lab appointments  we have that now too. My place the lab opens at 6:00, so I go to work early, first one there in/out.  No more thankyou Wuhan. Bubba



The other good thing about early in, is breakfast sooner...............



pute said:


> Here is a couple of Carrots.  Have many more that size.....Don't have any idea what to do with all this fricken food.....



Maybe the Foodbank with the surplus?

56F @ 85% RH, cloudy and rain with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 72F with good air quality.

Only one fatal shooting.

Portland to set up a commission to study how to address street racing and drifting events that have been shutting down streets and bridges of late.

Portland CBD drop manufacturer Select's products under recall, with an investigation underway to determine if the drops contain more than the legal limit THC, due to complaints of paranoia, foggy mindedness, and highs.

Breakfast out with my friend recently out of prostate surgery, who opines that the severe nausea and abdominal pains that he suffered post surgery was a reaction between the anesthetics used for surgery and his phyto-cannabinoid saturated endocannabinoid system, resulting in cannabis emesis. He's suggesting a pre-surgery grace period without cannabis, to rebalance our endocannabinoid systems.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!
Be there!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2021)

God I love sativas. Pretty gal ya got there, Big.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2021)

63F @ 91% RH, 5 mph wind with rain, and predicted to reach 64F with good air quality.

Portland is pissed and not taking street and bridge shutdowns for street racing and drifting any more.  We passed a city ordinance banning it.  Good they came up with a workable solution without bruising anyone's sensibilities.

Two shootings, with four injured.  We are probably going to pass a city ordinance banning that also.

Burglary suspect stands police off throwing knives and a hatchet, while threatening them with a Japanese Wakizashi short sword.  That may already be against the law, given that he was a convicted felon.

I ran another distillation experiment by which I saturated the starting solution with salt, to raise the boiling point of the water in an attempt to increase the proof of the alcohol distilled off.  One pass got me to 140 proof, vis a vis 130 proof, so wasn't wildly successful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2021)

^^^Huh?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2021)

dog hunter was always funny wearing cowboy boots and chasing the ' bad ' guys down ... Brian will be found in Israel


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279479





all theatrics for attention and money

the dude had a four day head start on the man....I would head for South America


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Probably got out of the country in Texas.....open border and it works both ways.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2021)

Kinda tickled me when they said that they're going to make vaccine jabs a requirement for foreigners coming into the US from overseas. I'd just buy a plane ticket to Mexico and walk across!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2021)

Good morning

going to try and set up a second appointment to see another dermatologist for a second opinion......I don’t like the first opinion.....maybe get some blood work done today while I am at it

but first some coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

I have heard NY is firing medical workers who refuse the Jab soon and bring in the National Guard to replace them, so they will all be going to the VA soon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> going to try and set up a second appointment to see another dermatologist for a second opinion......I don’t like the first opinion.....



Good luck with the second opinion brother!

53F @ 91% RH, more rain, and only predicted to reach 57F, with good air quality. Lots of heavy rain yesterday and its predicted to continue through Saturday, though at a lighter rate.

The house is down to 66F this morning, but I didn't turn on the furnace yet, and instead switched to flannel lined jeans. It looks like it warms back up some tomorrow.

16 separate shooting incidents in Portland over the weekend............ About time to pass a city ordinance banning gun violence.

After dropping off a blood sample at Legacy Lab, yesterday was a day of puttering, reading, and dog walking between deluges. An empty calendar today, so who knows what I will get into???


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 63F @ 91% RH, 5 mph wind with rain, and predicted to reach 64F with good air quality.
> 
> Portland is pissed and not taking street and bridge shutdowns for street racing and drifting any more.  We passed a city ordinance banning it.  Good they came up with a workable solution without bruising anyone's sensibilities.
> 
> ...


Complete crap. They need to forget feelings and get out the fire hoses and attack dogs. In the 60's and 70's this would have been cleared up fast. National guard, the works. 6 pm curfew, royal beatdowns freely passed out.

I was pissed as I didn't care for the govmt sending me to die In a rice Paddy for General Dynamics to keep on keeping on. These guys? They are mad because they are in a bad need of a good ass kicking.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Complete crap. They need to forget feelings and get out the fire hoses and attack dogs. In the 60's and 70's this would have been cleared up fast. National guard, the works. 6 pm curfew, royal beatdowns freely passed out.
> 
> I was pissed as I didn't care for the govmt sending me to die In a rice Paddy for General Dynamics to keep on keeping on. These guys? They are mad because they are in a bad need of a good ass kicking.  Bubba



Now that Portland has passed and ordinance against shutting down streets for racing and drifting, they are starting to take positive steps to address it. Police actually responded to to the calls reporting them, and impounded some vehicles and made some arrests. 

Hats off to our astute mayor and commissioners for their insightful solution of passing an ordinance that solved the problem.  I guess we will now see if the DA will prosecute, or decline....

50F @ 93RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 64F with good air quality.  Alas I turned the furnace on for the first time this year this morning with the house at 62F.

Cleaning ladies are due today, so me and the slick sly pup are off to Fernhill off leash dog park for some quality socializing this morning.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Street Outlaws,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Detroit is having an issue with street racing right now. Their solution is to start installing speed humps throughout the neighborhoods and the city. I can see this working but it will cost a lot of money in installs and upkeep. It may solve the localized issues though. I imagine the races will just move elsewhere as well.



We have lots of speed bumps on residential streets, but they are taking over arterials and bridges.



WeedHopper said:


> Street Outlaws,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 279613



I would be remiss to not cop to my share of stop light street racing, but we didn't flaunt it by blocking off streets and bridges to do so.  

56F @ 74% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 60F with good air quality.

One death by gunfire and three other non injury shootings.  The only saving grace to this rash of gunfire, is that like the bad asses on TV, it is mostly fire for effect, cause they can't shoot for shit.  

Two people treated and one hospitalized from contact with "tainted" money at a local bank.  Some sort of chemical irritant, as of yet not identified.

Oregon population has increased to the point where we get another representative and of course gerrymanding has reared its ugly head as we redistrict.

An empty calendar today so I plan to return to my acoustical dry sieving experiment.  I got sidetracked before finishing it first time around, but have some better material to run with the 10" woofer drive, and have a sub woofer seat shaker to try in leu of the woofer.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 1, 2021)

52F @ 96% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 66F with good air quality.

Five shooting incidents in 12 hours, with one wounded and one dead.  Since our city officials continue to prove themselves inadequate for dealing with the drug and human trafficking gangs, or their turf battles, I'm considering offering shooting lessons to gangbangers, so that they hit what they are shooting at and spray out fewer indiscriminate bullets.  Maybe some Marine Corps rifleman training, so they can limit a kill to one bullet.  

Didn't make much progress on my acoustical sieving project due to a couple sidetracks.  The first was an invite to breakfast at the Tin Shed with an old friend, followed by discovering one of Grayfox's visiting friends, whom I detest, broke the flush mechanism on the toilet, by pushing down so hard on the handle that she broke the arm off against the underside of the lid, and twisted the handle grommet about thirty degrees.  She then left without saying a word.  Grayfox of course tried to defend her, because she knows I despise her, which of course redirected my anger to Grayfox, pissing me off even further.  

Soooo I went shopping for parts before I said something I would regret later and by the time I obtained a replacement oiled bronze toilet handle assembly and installed it, I was in a better frame of mind, but more inclined to dab, dog walk, and read that be creative.  I did find all the components but the signal generator, which I borrowed for the original experiment to determine the most effective frequencies, but having determined it to be bass, I'll use a JVC R-X500 receiver and a Sony TA-AX500 amplifier for a selection of music.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> God I love sativas. Pretty gal ya got there, Big.


That's Right
Me and Hippie Like Big Gals LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That's Right
> Me and Hippie Like Big Gals LOL


Sounds like one of your sisters are talking out of school again.....


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Time for our daily quiz....no you don't have to name a movie.....just tell us what this is...I think we have been invaded by a space alien.   Looks like a giant turd from some kind space outlaw....SO, WHAT IS IT?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Chernobyl Beet plant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Pute is your land an old Indian burial site?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Time for our daily quiz....no you don't have to name a movie.....just tell us what this is...I think we have been invaded by a space alien.   Looks like a giant turd from some kind space outlaw....SO, WHAT IS IT?
> 
> View attachment 279764


Some type of root that you can eat im guessing


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Chernobyl Beet plant


Nope.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Some type of root that you can eat im guessing


I guess you could classify it as a root.....is there a more common name?   Can't google this one Hopper...bwahahaha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

I tried bro.  Im guessing its like a carrot/potato type plant.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Here is the whole thing....gotta get it now...






When you use marijuana nutes to grow veggies......weird things happen.  I grow some huge/strange veggies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Have no idea.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Street Outlaws,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 279613


We did a lot of racing when I was young, but we had an old industrial park and the old Airport road to stage our drag strips. Drifting? I saved my tires for racing in a straight line! Drifting didn't exist yet.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Here is the whole thing....gotta get it now...
> 
> View attachment 279767
> 
> ...


What is that?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Carrot.  two that got split grew from one seed.  The tips broke off when Mrs Pute pulled it today.  

I was a street racer.  But in the end like most it ended up costing to much.  Takes money to go fast.  Plus you start breaking and that really costs money.  Last I got tired of pulling the heads, #6 intake would burn plus checking the rod bearings for wear on the crank.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Racing aint cheap. I use to Street Race and the only good thing good was i knew how to rebuild my own engines.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 1, 2021)

Yup. I would call my buddy that drove a tow truck, (jump start was 5 bucks back then) he would come over...I already had the intake off and heads off. Tow chain on couple of head bolts. He would pull up, lift motor out and set down on garage floor, where I would tear it down.

Later would hammer up a dead fall and hook an easy out to it. Then to the junk yard for double hump casting mark small blk chevy heads.

Rebuilt a few with bare block and tranny still bolted up. Honed cylinders, cleaned piston lands, replaced rings, new rod bearings and bolt it back up. Crankshaft never left the block.

Race motors got the full on tear down, tanked, magnafluxed etc. Replace whole balanced assembly. Speed costs money.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

OH YEAH,,,well i built them with my eyes closed. Then i would meet Steve McQueen and we would race thru the night.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Racing aint cheap. I use to Street Race and the only good thing good was i knew how to rebuild my own engines.


You have to be able to do that.  To expensive.  I worked at a Pontiac, Chevy and independent shops back in the day.  The Pontiac sponsored me.  Drags on Saturday night and looking for a street race every other night....for a couple of years that was my life.  

By the way that was a stock 390 Mustang....couldn't get into the 13's  guaranteed.  Any real street racer would blow the doors off that thing.  And if you don't know what I just said and agree...you weren't a street racer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279765


You sure that's why she bought it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Loved the 383 magnum in my Super Bee and the 327 in my 69 Cameron.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

We were lucky. We grew up with affordable muscle cars.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh, don't forget the sex, drugs and rock n roll.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Loved the 383 magnum in my Super Bee and the 327 in my 69 Cameron.


magnums man they were fast
?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Oh, don't forget the sex, drugs and rock n roll.


The rock and roll I would not miss
But got to have me my sex and drugs LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

She knows now choosing Herbert as her soul mate was the correct choice





Reminds me of a childhood sweetheart who loved popping my back zits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

I bet Hopper would enjoy this on his truck LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

So I am sitting here trying to figure out my day an just realized it is Shatterday....that means college football.....

I also have to go to my niece's Birthday party later on.  She is 50.....damn even our siblings are getting up there in age. This should be interesting...several members of the family don't get along.....add some alcohol and get ready for the fireworks...

Better take the dog out back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> So I am sitting here trying to figure out my day an just realized it is Shatterday....that means college football.....
> 
> I also have to go to my niece's Birthday party later on.  She is 50.....damn even our siblings are getting up there in age. This should be interesting...several members of the family don't get along.....add some alcohol and get ready for the fireworks...


Let the Glasses fly LOL   Been there done that


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

That has happened more than once....I just stand back and take it all in.... something to gossip about tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> That has happened more than once....I just stand back and take it all in.... something to gossip about tomorrow.


LOL Will be anxiously awaiting


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL Will be anxiously awaiting


You just have to watch out for the drunk chick over in the corner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> She knows now choosing Herbert as her soul mate was the correct choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just knew Hippie would like this Hahahaahaha


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> You have to be able to do that.  To expensive.  I worked at a Pontiac, Chevy and independent shops back in the day.  The Pontiac sponsored me.  Drags on Saturday night and looking for a street race every other night....for a couple of years that was my life.
> 
> By the way that was a stock 390 Mustang....couldn't get into the 13's  guaranteed.  Any real street racer would blow the doors off that thing.  And if you don't know what I just said and agree...you weren't a street racer.


Our '67 Camaro 327 (.040 over=331 cu in) open headers and sticky Mickey Thompson 50 series   could run mid -high 11 second quarter mile runs. That said, this was straight bracket racing, run what ya bring sort of stuff. It was not class racing. 

We had tunnel ram through the hood and this and other mods would have put us in a class we would get stomped in. These were OUR "daily drivers" not trailered race cars by any means.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Loved the 383 magnum in my Super Bee and the 327 in my 69 Cameron.


Yes. That 327 was my go to. Much go for littlest amount of money. Cheap to replace, junk yards were full of them in those days. I usually went for the cheaper 2 bolt main block, rather than the more expensive 4 bolt main. Fine for drag racing and 2 advantages. 

One, less friction, and two you could get creative with large journal crankshafts, ground to small journal diameter, off center by the amount one wanted to stroke the engine to. 

This gave you a stroker crankshaft for the price of a junk yard large journal crank and having it turned, of course.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

I only ran mid 12's.  Damn fast for a 327 on all motor.  I was waiting for a Ford lover to argue with me about a stock 390 stang not being able to break into the 13's stock.  That car had a road gear in in no posi track and no headers with street tires.  Probably ran about 14.50 at sea level.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

By the way....I hate "Chase is the Race" street racing like JJ the Boss does.....you leave early you loose IMO. Working the light is an art in itself.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> We did a lot of racing when I was young, but we had an old industrial park and the old Airport road to stage our drag strips. Drifting? I saved my tires for racing in a straight line! Drifting didn't exist yet. Bubba



We had an old air strip that we used to pick the gate (chain) lock to, which made the cops happy but the insurance folks nervous, so they did everything they could to keep us out.  



pute said:


> I was a street racer.  But in the end like most it ended up costing to much.  Takes money to go fast.  Plus you start breaking and that really costs money.  Last I got tired of pulling the heads, #6 intake would burn plus checking the rod bearings for wear on the crank.



The fastest way from zero to 60 is not swept volume, but cubic money.



WeedHopper said:


> Racing aint cheap. I use to Street Race and the only good thing good was i knew how to rebuild my own engines.



And actually thought it was fun at the time..............



pute said:


> We were lucky. We grew up with affordable muscle cars.



And the insight and training to build our own rigs from pieces.............  The only way I could race as a kid.

49F @ 91% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to soar to 66F with good air quality.

Alas, after getting my acoustical sieving equipment all cleaned up and connected, I discovered the office JVC R-X500 receiver is broken. I'm disinclined to disconnect my Denon receiver from the living room, so will put the project on hold until I can get the JVC fixed.

Breakfast at Tin Shed this morning with Grayfox and a friend.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> I only ran mid 12's.  Damn fast for a 327 on all motor.  I was waiting for a Ford lover to argue with me about a stock 390 stang not being able to break into the 13's stock.  That car had a road gear in in no posi track and no headers with street tires.  Probably ran about 14.50 at sea level.


Yes, I had a buddy with a 2 door LTD, 69 maybe? It had the 390 and was dam fast. Never saw it at a strip to time but it felt like a low 13 sec quarter, and it was stock.

That motor is same block as some of the 427 motors, with a bore or stroke difference. Never built or rebuilt a Ford motor.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> OH YEAH,,,well i built them with my eyes closed. Then i would meet Steve McQueen and we would race thru the night.


Well I never raced with any celebs, and blind folded? No, I needed me peepers to look at the plasti-gauge...we couldn't afford no stinking micrometers.

Do tell more about running with McQueen. First guy in a real holly wood chase scene. I always loved his motorcycle interests as well, just old enough to buildinibikes and so forth, and magazines like Mechanics Illustrated would feature articles covering. One of my heros.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> By the way....I hate "Chase is the Race" street racing like JJ the Boss does.....you leave early you loose IMO. Working the light is an art in itself.


Red light bandit....interesting, guys with money used something called a line lock. Held you in place once you stepped on the brake at a stop.
Press the gas it lets go. Odd, most new cars these days have this built in, my 2019 Mazda has it. 

Some guys would stage a little deeper, and leave early, hoping the light changed to green by the time they hit the traps. This gave them improved 60 yard times, but also gave a bunch of red lights.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

I am talking about something completely different.  Chase is the race.  If you leave early and the other guy chases you it is a race no matter how early you are or how late the other guy is..  Watch Street Outlaws Memphis.  JJ is a cheater.  PERIOD!!! 

If you deep stage you run a faster ET.  Clocks don't start untill you back tires break the beams not the front.  I ran an 11.90 once deep staging. 

But I was a red light bandit....I played every game possible on the starting line....only at the strip....wouldn't work on the street with a guy flagging you.    

Memories....I am going back to 1970...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2021)

Chase is the race does make it interesting.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

Not my cup of tea.  Chase is the race opens up cheating.  If the flagger and racer know each other they can cheat by communicating with each other before reaching the starting line.   Why does JJ get to flag for his own people?  They always get and advantage when launching.  

If you leave early you automatically loose IMO....keeps things fair.  And the flagger and driver shouldn't be on the same team.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Buncha damned gear heads! All that high octane fuel getting burned is killing all the turtles!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Seeds are in the Male  whole new meaning
> View attachment 279024


Good idea - they won't need any artificial fertiliser.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Buncha damned gear heads! All that high octane fuel getting burned is killing all the turtles!


Just a bunch of 50 year old memories to me now days.  That is what o'l farts do....look out the window and dream of days gone by.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm just fking with ya Pute. Never even heard of it before the asshats from Memphis.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Hot do you flush that tub


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2021)

I flush my p.oop,, that's it. My weed didn't shit so I don't flush it.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> I am talking about something completely different.  Chase is the race.  If you leave early and the other guy chases you it is a race no matter how early you are or how late the other guy is..  Watch Street Outlaws Memphis.  JJ is a cheater.  PERIOD!!!
> 
> If you deep stage you run a faster ET.  Clocks don't start untill you back tires break the beams not the front.  I ran an 11.90 once deep staging.
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Yeah on the street, we were basically interested in who was faster. We would generally just race, unless someone needed messed with. Bracket racing is very basic. Run what you brung deal, not a lot of wasted time. Basically to try to keep kids off the streets.

Most of ours was at an old industrial park, which had two large Lanes going through it.
Great set up, get in, pair off and run then leave.
Pretty crappy surface. Other location is old airport road. Remote, long and that nice smooth black pavement.Great surface. Problem there was it was dark as hell.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Not my cup of tea.  Chase is the race opens up cheating.  If the flagger and racer know each other they can cheat by communicating with each other before reaching the starting line.   Why does JJ get to flag for his own people?  They always get and advantage when launching.
> 
> If you leave early you automatically loose IMO....keeps things fair.  And the flagger and driver shouldn't be on the same team.


I agree. We just wanted bragging rights. And beer or course. I need to build another toy.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Just a bunch of 50 year old memories to me now days.  That is what o'l farts do....look out the window and dream of days gone by.


A fun simple time. Do kids even cruise anymore? I guess there's those drifter guys, not really my thing. Maybe kids don't drag race so much anymore?

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

Everything is fluid .. 50yrs before 1970 I'm sure young people were doin' wild and crazy things


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

One last note on street racing.  You had to talk the talk.  I had people standing in line trying to get to me.  That is exactly why I had a guy or two just like Hopper as a henchman.  I could and still can talk shiit with the best of them. 

One time we were flat out busted and I had my headers uncapped....I was talking shiit to the cops while my friend was laying under my car hooking them back into the mufflers.  He didn't catch us in the act and my headers were capped and i walked away with no ticket. 

All the time I did it I never got one ticket for street racing.  Remember, they have to catch you in the act....Period.


Just a typical night of street racing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Bunch of Old Badasses LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! Chills!

BE THERE!











and while you are waiting , have some coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

I detect a pattern , the force is strong with this one ^^^^^^


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That motor is same block as some of the 427 motors, with a bore or stroke difference. Never built or rebuilt a Ford motor.



I actually built more Fords than anything else.  It just worked out that way when I started with a 239 flathead in my first car.  The second was a 235 in3 six cylinder in a 55 Bel Air 2 door, followed by a 260 in a Sunbeam Tiger and two VW's.  After building a 360 and 440 Chrysler for my one ton, I built a turbocharged/intercooled 5L HO in another Tiger, followed by a couple of 460's, one stuffed in an 84 Fox body T bird, which was light and busty like a Tiger, and the other in a heavy 67 Suicide door T Bird which was fast but not quick.  It originally came with the 390 FE block.



pute said:


> Just a bunch of 50 year old memories to me now days.  That is what o'l farts do....look out the window and dream of days gone by.



Exactly!  And what would you have at the old fart stage in life if it were not for fond memories of a life lived with gusto?  



Bubba said:


> Oh I see. Yeah on the street, we were basically interested in who was faster. We would generally just race, unless someone needed messed with. Bracket racing is very basic. Run what you brung deal, not a lot of wasted time. Basically to try to keep kids off the streets.  Most of ours was at an old industrial park, which had two large Lanes going through it.
> 
> Great set up, get in, pair off and run then leave.  Pretty crappy surface. Other location is old airport road. Remote, long and that nice smooth black pavement.Great surface. Problem there was it was dark as ****. Bubba



Our official dragstrip growing up was an old abandon air field that we had to sneak into at night, and when they did hold events, machines with aircraft engines like the Green Monster and the Old Green Monster competed with blown flathead deuce coups.  Us limited budget kids mostly just watched the rich boys dominate things and dream.

Once I moved to Portland, we have a nice strip and track at PIR international raceway.  A few years back they opened it to periodic open events to try out whut ya brung.  They do hold a safety inspection before letting you run, but what you can run is pretty open.  



Bubba said:


> I agree. We just wanted bragging rights. And beer or course. I need to build another toy. Bubba



Dreaming, designing, scoring the parts and building a machine has been as much or more fun than driving it like I stole it later.  I now limit my toy building to things I don't have to crawl under or stand on my head to work on, and which don't keep my hands constantly dry and cracked.

50F @ 80R RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 68F with good air quality.

One man shot and killed and two different road rage incidents shooters arrested.  Our deeply insightful and highly racist Portland Commissioner leading the defund the police campaign addresses rash of shootings at Mt Scott, by putting up road barriers limiting access to locals only, or those already ignoring laws against discharging a firearm in the city limits.  Problem solved!!!

Working on my acoustical sieving project and am reminded of an old engineering axiom that, "some projects require extra steps." I contacted my electronics genius hero for stereo receiver repairs and he agreed to fix it for me, but alas has been glued to the porcelain throne for a couple days and is just starting to recover with medication from his doctor, so will call me when he's again up and about.  

An oooooold friend a decade older than Moi, who has already died once but was revived, and is in poor health.  He has multiple bypasses, is on a pacemaker and is so frail that I cringe every time he gets sick.  

He has an incredible electronics gift and was who designed and built the control boards for WolfWurx's fully automatic Mk IIA, Mk VA, and Mk VA2's, based on a single chip.  He also arranged for the engineer who programmed the Pentium III and IV for Microsoft, to program them for me from the logic I supplied.  As it turns out, my friend was the engineers mentor when he first got started, so I got access to resources unavailable to most via the good ole boy network.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2021)

The sun has risen making way for another day above ground.  Recovering from a birthday party yesterday.  I always get carried away at social gatherings.  Just a social butterfly I guess. I love horning in on a group conversation changing the subject and moving on to the next group.

Today, coffee with the neighbors, football, feeding the girls and thinking my next one is dry enough to start a dty trim.   Did I mention I am bored. Ha ha!!!


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes, coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". Puffin' 'm Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2021)

54F @ 90% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 66F with good air quality.

Some quality walks and fun times spent in the dog park yesterday frolicking.  A new Irish Wolfhound female pup name Maeve joining us that is such a sweet snuggle.  The first one I've been able to spend time with and a real sweetheart. 

An appointment with my webmaster this morning to sort through my computer issues and hopefully get my Auto Cad back on line so I can finish my ventilation article.

My electronics genius hero is still chasing the porcelain bus, so my acoustical sieving project is back on temporary hold.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

At least my Nugs are hard


----------



## Jimsgottagrow (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Time for our daily quiz....no you don't have to name a movie.....just tell us what this is...I think we have been invaded by a space alien.   Looks like a giant turd from some kind space outlaw....SO, WHAT IS IT?
> 
> View attachment 279764


Beet


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimsgottagrow said:


> Beet


Carrot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Carrot


Celery


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Is she ready yet   Anyone?


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Celery


Nice guesses but it is a carrot.    If you use marijuana nutes in your veggie garden weird things grow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

GROWN IN  MICHIGAN


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Eggplant?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Eggplant?


i WAS JOKING ABOUT ITS SHAPE 
GLOVE   
OK A MITTEN


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

To fargin early for your bag of tricks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> To fargin early for your bag of tricks


Drums up the postings


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

post this


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

moar coffee!...

good thing the coffee Shoppe girls come to work early


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> To fargin early for your bag of tricks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bag O Tricks




Dumbasses


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279954





awww come on , we all can play


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Needs a Tinier suit


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Needs a Tinier suit




I didn’t want to push my luck with those micro bikinis , two bandaids and a cork


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I didn’t want to push my luck with those micro bikinis , two bandaids and a cork


What about painted on ones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I didn’t want to push my luck with those micro bikinis , two bandaids and a cork


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




funny , gf and me were watching a video this morning about a woman who had a,painted body suit and went shopping........

no one noticed........but I did


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> funny , gf and me were watching a video this morning about a woman who had a,painted body suit and went shopping........
> 
> no one noticed........but I did


I saw that on too


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> awww come on , we all can play
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279955


I'm fairly sure I've seen those tattoos before


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2021)

56F @ 91% RH, cloudy with 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 58F.

Another recall attempt against Mayor Wheeler and complaints about extended 911 response times.

My computer fixed and my Auto Cad back on line, so I can finish my article.  

I also put up another five gallons of corn sugar wash for a gallon of white lightning for my webmaster.

A ghastly gut ache this morning.  Not sure what is going on with that...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 56F @ 91% RH, cloudy with 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 58F.
> 
> Another recall attempt against Mayor Wheeler and complaints about extended 911 response times.
> 
> ...


Hope all is well Bro, Morn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I'm fairly sure I've seen those tattoos before


Yep, There was that time the Old Sailor next to You rolled over to expose the tattoos he had gotten as a youth. It was at this time you tucked your manhood back in thy pants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Dang it No coffee gals today @bigsur51


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

FYI, we had 244 posts yesterday and 75 active users.  We keep climbing every month.  We need to get over 300 posts daily and 100 active users by the end of the year.  Spread the word.....we are growing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2021)

pute said:


> FYI, we had 244 posts yesterday and 75 active users.  We keep climbing every month.  We need to get over 300 posts daily and 100 active users by the end of the year.  Spread the word.....we are growing.


Yeah, but 183 were by Roster.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

life is good then


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, but 183 were by Roster.


Ah But I get a nice stipend at the end of the month


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ah But I get a nice stipend at the end of the month


Hooper bends over for me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Nasty fker that even makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nasty fker that even makes me want to throw up.


Cheating bioch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nasty fker that even makes me want to throw up.


Not what you said when drunk


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Funny bastard.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

You guys should all jump in the shower together....


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

soaps on the floor


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2021)

pute said:


> FYI, we had 244 posts yesterday and 75 active users.  We keep climbing every month.  We need to get over 300 posts daily and 100 active users by the end of the year.  Spread the word.....we are growing.




if we hit those numbers will all the Mods get a raise?


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if we hit those numbers will all the Mods get a raise?


Only if I see a good looking girl on Colfax that thinks I'm sexy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

We get the finger.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

We need a Thread Called Jail House Steam Room


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dang it No coffee gals today @bigsur51




i forgot that they all had an annual checkup today so only one worker stayed back to run the Shoppe


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Only if I see a good looking girl on Colfax that thinks I'm sexy.



here is the love of your life


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

Those are fighting words in this part of the country...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It does allow one to thin out all the built up stuff I need to get rid of. Bubba



There's that!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

{    Bubba said: 


           It does allow one to thin out all the built up stuff I need to get rid of } . Bubba        






Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> There's that!




.


complete bowel cleaning thru defecation is a must in any living organism .. that's the problem with our government


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Some mofos got a rooster across the woods behind me that cackles all day long.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hope all is well Bro, Morn



Thanks brother!  It is now....................

50F @ 89% RH, partially cloudy with 6 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F with good air quality.

Sooooo, Portland buys land and announces they are setting up a homeless village without discussing it with surrounding neighbors, which hasn't gone over well.

Some days move in unplanned directions, like yesterday when I spent the morning in the emergency ward passing another kidney stone.  If it were not for the prestige, I would rather stop doing that.

A follow up this morning with my GP and Friday with my Urologist.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!  It is now....................
> 
> 50F @ 89% RH, partially cloudy with 6 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F with good air quality.
> 
> ...


Ouch.  Morn


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

Afternoon MissFits.   Things are a bit slow around these parts today.  Fine with me....I need a day off.  

I fed the girls first thing today then walked the dog and me and Mrs Pute walked across the top of the Dam at the local lake.  

Gonna up-pot a couple, maybe 3 by now, of rooted clones.  Seeds I popped a week or so are doing fine except for the Blueberry.  These seeds were over 10 years old and the rooted fine but growing kind of funky.  Hopefully they will straighten out.   I have been looking for the Colorado cut of Blueberry for a long time now.  Finally found some seeds but old.  Time will tell. 

Another school shooting this time in Texas....I don't know about this old world....seems like all we here is bad news...at least in this country,

I think we are all about to take it up the arize....some music for you to enjoy while you are getting screwed.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> here is the love of your life
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280048


Being a foreigner I don't know who the hell she is - do you think she would marry me?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Being a foreigner I don't know who the **** she is - do you think she would marry me?


Yuck. Just plain yuck.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2021)

why marry it  ?


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

I had a vasectomy, it ain't mine and I am not getting married......again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Just made a dozen Scottish eggs. Anybody hungry?


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

Stoned....I am out!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yuck. Just plain yuck.


Too Skinny


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Good morning misfits. As the darkness fades into daylight I can watch the deer eat the fallen crabapples. Another day in the life unfolds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made a dozen Scottish eggs. Anybody hungry?



57F @ 95% RH, with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 61F and good air quality.

I had my follow up with my GP following my kidney stone incident yesterday and my appointment with my urologist is tomorrow.  Some minor twinges on and off, leading to wonder if the stone just moved and relieved the pressure, but hasn't yet passed.  It was 5mm, which is at the outer limits and hasn't shown up in the sieve.

A funny but not experience in the process.  I was sitting in the emergency room triage clammy and sweating,  talking to one nurse on a computer, while another took my vitals.  I told them that I had a ghastly excruciating pain in my lower abdomen that felt like a kidney stone or a bowel blockage, and answered questions about location and severity.  When the nurse taking my vitals removed the cuff,  I asked him what my BP was and he said 197 over 121.  He then asked, "Are you in pain"?????

The numbers also gave me cause to wonder how many old folks die from elevated heart beat and BP caused by various other things and are diagnosed as heat attacks?????????????

My oooooold friend is off the porcelain bus and ready to work on my stereo receiver, so I dropped it off to him in a neighboring town.  A nice drive and gorgeous weather, but heavy traffic the whole way there and back.  Having gotten used to pandemic level traffic, I was again shocked to realize how many people are on the road here, with evening rush hour starting about 2:00PM.

Same heading to dinner last night to celebrate our 37th anniversary at Zilla Sake Japanese restaurant.  I finally turned off and backtracked some, so as to take the back way to make it time for our reservations.  A disappointment with the overall menu and their miso soup, but the sashimi and real ground wasabi were excellent.  Alas, my favorite Japanese restaurant, Yuki's, didn't survive the pandemic........................


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2021)

Get better there Greywolf , it’s harvest time and I’m sure some farmer somewhere could use an extra hand with scissors...........like me

have some free coffee


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

What coffeeshop in what town do you get your morning cup from?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

Top right. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

Hope you get better soon GW.  By the way ..... Happy Anniversary.  37 years is a long time with the same person.

@Big....I will help you with the scissors if you help me.

The dog and Mrs Pute are anxious for their walk....gotta do that first before my garden chores start.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2021)

Alas the 5mm stone had not passed and I was in fetal position from about 6:AM Thursday until around 3:30 AM this morning, and still haven't passed it.  It has moved again and I'm enjoying a brief pause.  I see the urologist at 11:00AM this morning and may have to have it removed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas the 5mm stone had not passed and I was in fetal position from about 6:AM Thursday until around 3:30 AM this morning, and still haven't passed it.  It has moved again and I'm enjoying a brief pause.  I see the urologist at 11:00AM this morning and may have to have it removed.


What about Ultra sound blasting?


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas the 5mm stone had not passed and I was in fetal position from about 6:AM Thursday until around 3:30 AM this morning, and still haven't passed it.  It has moved again and I'm enjoying a brief pause.  I see the urologist at 11:00AM this morning and may have to have it removed.


I hope things work out for the best.  Never had issues like that but I have heard that is worse than child birth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Never had one and hope i never do.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never had one and hope i never do.


Believe me Hopper there is gonna be plenty of other shiit happen to us before we take a dirt nap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Believe me Hopper there is gonna be plenty of other shiit happen to us before we take a dirt nap.


Yep Doctors will want all your Money before You kick, and have a whole slew of tests lined up by age. Its all figured out already. Bastards


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Doctors will want all your Money before You kick, and have a whole slew of tests lined up by age. Its all figured out already. Bastards


That is why I do everything I can to stay healthy.  Exercise, eat right, use my mind and stay away from hard drugs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> That is why I do everything I can to stay healthy.  Exercise, eat right, use my mind and stay away from hard drugs.


Sounds like a great idea! I'll help out. Send all of those hard drugs to me for proper disposal.....


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like a great idea! I'll help out. Send all of those hard drugs to me for proper disposal.....


Sorry,  don't have any.....want some pot?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too Skinny


You're all just too damn fussy


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Sorry,  don't have any.....want some pot?


What is pot?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Get better there Greywolf , it’s harvest time and I’m sure some farmer somewhere could use an extra hand with scissors...........like me
> 
> have some free coffee
> 
> ...


Nice BOOTS


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> That is why I do everything I can to stay healthy.  Exercise, eat right, use my mind and stay away from hard drugs.


Well you guys, you don't HAVE to do it. 
After having a new valve fitted in 2012, I flew to spain, and after a stressfull year embroiled with a psychopathic lunatic who stole the little bit of cash I had, I called it quits. I threw away ALL my meds and I've not taken a pill or a potion since. 
Now - I just grow a little bit of herb, and smoke it and  drink cheap beer. And after that first year here, I felt better than I had in years. 
Stress is the real killer and I don't really have any now


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

My Doc says I watch to much TV and it is stressing me out.  I don't care, I am an American Patriot and I care about what is going on.  AM I THE ONLY ONE.....NOPE.  There are lots of pissed off Red Necks out there that care about the RED WHITE and the BLUE.  And we are gonna have such a Red Wave in 22 and especially 24 that I will be proud to be an American Again.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

^^^I should change that......off topic and smells of politics....but my hand just cramped.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Little someting something for Hoppers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^I should change that......off topic and smells of politics....but my hand just cramped.


I blame all the trimming lZOL


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I blame all the trimming lZOL


Believe it or not, that is what I was doing this morning.  Done for a week though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Believe it or not, that is what I was doing this morning.  Done for a week though.


ide
I just finished an 8ft outside,
Hey @pute  When you trim do you cut all fans only then hang and after dry you do the remaining sugar leafs


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Hopper do you still Ride


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Depends on time and my mood.  I do like to get all fan leaves and most of the sugar leaves if I don't have much else going on.

What.....wait a minute....is that Boo I see.  How have ya been ya o'l goat.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

After a week of hanging the remaining sugar leaves simply fall off by touching them with scissors.  To me, this takes longer than doing a wet trim but not near as messy and the buds have a cleaner look with a dry trim.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

But Im not Dead yet, Come back here ya Bastard I will bite your legs off.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2021)

boo said:


>


Well halle-frickin'-looyah!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 8, 2021)

Since we are on the subject of paper currencies (think $3TT inflation hit)... Here is a combination of happifying and sobering information.

See that top line at the 100 level?  That is what *GOLD* can buy.  It is a constant like no other on earth. 

Take a hint, chillun:  Paper is... well, paper. Gold is money/purchasing power/constant.


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2021)

not been online much pute, figured I'd pop in and say hi...when you guys buy gold, make sure you have fractional gold, kinda hard to break down 1 ounce coins...fifth ounce coins are good to deal with...


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Glad to see you and happy you stopped by.   Nice ride as usual.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2021)

boo said:


> not been online much pute, figured I'd pop in and say hi...when you guys buy gold, make sure you have fractional gold, kinda hard to break down 1 ounce coins...fifth ounce coins are good to deal with...


I agree in general.  I think there is a refinement in there:

@boo be right: Fractional gold is super handy.  1 oz Krugerrands have their righteous place -- for when larger transactions take place. Get both.  While ya can.

I also stress to all who are in earshot (endlessly, I know) that junk silver is sooper prime to hold --

It is fungible absolutely everywhere.  It is not counterfeited (like Chins gold coins).  And it is easy-peasy to get.  Just walk in a LCD, and swap fiat for it.

One last sneeeky medium of exchange that can become extremely handy:  Real copper pennies.

Not expensive.  Again... fungible anywhere.  Makes change.  Buys small stuff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Im sick , Mother Fooker
Got a flu shot 2 days ago and I was in the Office , but I hope it ie just the shot reaction.
Fookers are prob spreading the virus through the flu vacs now.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey for the car nuts (@boo) -- lookit this new invention being tested -- The FIRST major change in automobile tires in 100 years.  Airless tires.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey for the car nuts (@boo) -- lookit this new invention being tested -- The FIRST major change in automobile tires in 100 years.  Airless tires.



Interesting but expensive
Michelin Tweel Kit 36384

This airless radial tire is a single unit that replaces the current pneumatic tire/wheel/valve assembly. Once bolted on, there is no air pressure to maintain, thus eliminating the need to carry spare tires, tools, or repair kits
The full width poly-resin spokes help dampen the ride for enhanced operator comfort, while providing outstanding lateral stiffness for excellent cornering and side-hill stability
The low pressure contact patch of the MICHELIN X TWEEL UTV helps provide outstanding off-road traction
Developed to improve mobility in difficult environments and conditions where vehicles are exposed to rugged roads, jagged terrain and other hostile elements
In the face of these obstacles, the TWEELÂ® UTV product is designed to perform like a pneumatic radial tire, but with the robustness and damage resistance of an airless tire


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Had to drag the plants under cover again and my wife is having a reaction to the smell, never had plants stink so much this late in flower., even my nose is hurting , I have to trim outside of house.


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sick , Mother Fooker
> Got a flu shot 2 days ago and I was in the Office , but I hope it ie just the shot reaction.
> Fookers are prob spreading the virus through the flu vacs now.


Bwahaha...got just what you deserve....sorry you feel bad Roster but it is self inflicted.  I never get a flu shot.  It is always protecting against the wrong strain.  What is funny is the admit it but still recommend you get it......why??  Just like covid.... manufactured the shiit, doesn't work, and now the drug companies have to get rid of it.  

Roll your sleeve up suckers.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2021)

Exactly ^^^^


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2021)

been up since 4am and I need moar coffee to get through the day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Put em on


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

anyone for soccer...


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

Damn, those are some fine looking women.  Sudden urge just hit me......back in five.....


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The other good thing about early in, is breakfast sooner...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope he gets well.  That really upsets me if that’s the case where your friend and all of us that put trust buying and consuming medicine that helps us heel.  When we purchase a product and the label with all information isn’t correct then that leads to someone getting sick or dying.  I hope manufacturers that are false even to the smallest degree are shut down.  This is our health.  Again I hope your friend gets well. Take care


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Bwahaha...got just what you deserve....sorry you feel bad Roster but it is self inflicted.  I never get a flu shot.  It is always protecting against the wrong strain.  What is funny is the admit it but still recommend you get it......why??  Just like covid.... manufactured the shiit, doesn't work, and now the drug companies have to get rid of it.
> 
> Roll your sleeve up suckers.....


I never use to get anything as far as Vacs go
But two yrs ago I got so darn sick I almost had to go to the Bad Place.
My Doc's Cute Nurse Practitioner sweet talked me into , saying we don't want to lose ya . I caved.


----------



## spunom (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280250


I feel this... I level 10 feel this.


----------



## spunom (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280251


The little things...


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

big things too...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon MissFits.   Things are a bit slow around these parts today.  Fine with me....I need a day off.
> 
> I fed the girls first thing today then walked the dog and me and Mrs Pute walked across the top of the Dam at the local lake.
> 
> ...





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280234
> 
> But Im not Dead yet, Come back here ya Bastard I will bite your legs off.


It's only a flesh wound...

Bunba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

pute said:


> After a week of hanging the remaining sugar leaves simply fall off by touching them with scissors.  To me, this takes longer than doing a wet trim but not near as messy and the buds have a cleaner look with a dry trim.


I'll have to give it a go dry. I've always done wet, who knows I may become a convert. Oh, that sounded creepy somehow...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

I've seen where you can get ounces sort of sectioned off like a chocolate bar. Each piece approx 1 gram.My fear is that by the time we get to the point of needing the gold, everything will be so expensive we may need larger coins!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sick , Mother Fooker
> Got a flu shot 2 days ago and I was in the Office , but I hope it ie just the shot reaction.
> Fookers are prob spreading the virus through the flu vacs now.


I thought the same thing recently when the Doc plugged me with a Pneumonia shot. Now I'm paranoid of all of them.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never use to get anything as far as Vacs go
> But two yrs ago I got so darn sick I almost had to go to the Bad Place.
> My Doc's Cute Nurse Practitioner sweet talked me into , saying we don't want to lose ya . I caved.


You are easy.  Women call you a "pullover".

"They won't catch me dyin'.  They'll haveta kill me before I die!" [/Yellowbeard]


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

It was a friggin flu shot, jezze people have gotten them for years and years now. We don't trust flu shots either now. Come on Man...........LOL


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I've seen where you can get ounces sort of sectioned off like a chocolate bar. Each piece approx 1 gram.My fear is that by the time we get to the point of needing the gold, everything will be so expensive we may need larger coins!
> 
> Bubba


In some places zol is more valuable than gold.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You are easy.  Women call you a "pullover".
> 
> "They won't catch me dyin'.  They'll haveta kill me before I die!" [/Yellowbeard]


I always thought that a foreskin was what women called a "pullover"


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I've seen where you can get ounces sort of sectioned off like a chocolate bar. Each piece approx 1 gram.My fear is that by the time we get to the point of needing the gold, everything will be so expensive we may need larger coins!
> 
> Bubba


NO.  No. and nononononono.   While we are attit, lookit this chart.  Examine that top yellow line. Vewy carefuwwy...  

You could buy a house in 2020 for the same amount of gold you could buy one in 1720.

A suit in Ancient Rome cost the same amount of gold as a suit in New Yawk.  Gold is what OTHER THINGS are measured by.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Did you ever notice that when a flock of geese or ducks fly over in "V" formation, one side is always longer than the other?

That is because there are more geese or ducks on that side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I always thought that a foreskin was what women called a "pullover"


Wash that hoodie or the women will all say No Goodie.....................
then you end up playin with your own puddie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I always thought that a foreskin was what women called a "pullover"


Nah.  Yer thinkin' of the mini-giant, Rumpleforeskin.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You are easy.  Women call you a "pullover".
> 
> "They won't catch me dyin'.  They'll haveta kill me before I die!" [/Yellowbeard]


It's very hard to say no while she is cupping my balls telling me to cough .....................................


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> why marry it  ?


I'm just old fashioned I guess. No sex before marriage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nah.  Yer thinkin' of the mini-giant, Rumpleforeskin.


Wait isn't that Bigsur


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I'm just old fashioned I guess. No sex before marriage


If a woman gives out before marriage she is a *****
So be it said


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

pute said:


> That is why I do everything I can to stay healthy.  Exercise, eat right, use my mind and stay away from hard drugs.


Zol is the only thing you need. It can cure anything - and what it CAN'T cure.... It can make you think IS cured.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Zol?

Wait... I went a researched it.

*South African slang for spitting on the paper to share the spliff?* <-- Those are their words, not mine.  Jeez.

"the good koosh when people *zol* they put saliva on the paper and then then they share that *zol* "

Now I am gonna haveta look up South African slang for "good koosh". 

I am deemed competent in English, can grunt some Kraut and Mandarin, and that's about it.  I never had to consider acquiring a lexicon of SA slang to "sling the bat".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Zol?
> 
> Wait... I went a researched it.
> 
> *South African slang for spitting on the paper to share the spliff?* <-- Those are their words, not mine.  Jeez.


Or is it slang for the herb?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Zol?
> 
> Wait... I went a researched it.
> 
> *South African slang for spitting on the paper to share the spliff?* <-- Those are their words, not mine.  Jeez.


Not saying it ain't so but.... I lived in SA in various places. Joburg, Durban,  Mandini, and Capetown for over 20 years and was a smoker even before we emigrated there in 1981.
A can assure you that - especially among the Afrikaaners (white native South "efricans". - It was a slang term, for weed alongside dagga etc. And a "scaife" was slang for a smoke but for those in the know, it also meant a joint. 
Another Afrikaans word I love is "Krag" - I like to apply that to weed too but never heard anyone else use it in that fashion.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Zol?
> 
> Wait... I went a researched it.
> 
> *South African slang for spitting on the paper to share the spliff?* <-- Those are their words, not mine.  Jeez.


Not saying it ain't so but.... I lived in SA in various places. Joburg, Durban,  Mandini, and Capetown for over 20 years and was a smoker even before we emigrated there in 1981.
A can assure you that - especially among the Afrikaaners (white native South "efricans". - It was a slang term, for weed alongside dagga etc. And a "scaife" was slang for a smoke but for those in the know, it also meant a joint.
Another Afrikaans word I love is "Krag" - I like to apply that to weed too but never heard anyone else use it in that fashion.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

ZOL S.African slang: Spliff, joint, marijuana cigarette Give us a toke on your zol man by trigga October 16, 2003


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Not saying it ain't so but.... I lived in SA in various places. Joburg, Durban,  Mandini, and Capetown for over 20 years and was a smoker even before we emigrated there in 1981.
> A can assure you that - especially among the Afrikaaners (white native South "efricans". - It was a slang term, for weed alongside dagga etc. And a "scaife" was slang for a smoke but for those in the know, it also meant a joint.
> Another Afrikaans word I love is "Krag" - I like to apply that to weed too but never heard anyone else use it in that fashion.


"Krag" <-- thassa old rifle.  Might be a connection with Boers.

One of my novels* is partially set in SA.  I had a lot of help from a lady who worked in a casino down there with background stuff that only somebody who lived there would know.

*The honey on the cover is my Beautiful Scottish Witch.  I am on the cover of _The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century._

Ain't she purdy?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> "Krag" <-- thassa old rifle.  Might be a connection with Boers.
> 
> One of my novels* is partially set in SA.  I had a lot of help from a lady who worked in a casino down there with background stuff that only somebody who lived there would know.
> 
> ...


Krag is an afrikaans worg meaning "power" but also strength, vigour, and related words. 
As far as I know me and my afrikaaner buddy (now living in Vancouver Canada) are the only people who use it to refer to zol


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> "Krag" <-- thassa old rifle.  Might be a connection with Boers.
> 
> One of my novels* is partially set in SA.  I had a lot of help from a lady who worked in a casino down there with background stuff that only somebody who lived there would know.
> 
> ...



LATE EDIT ADD:  I ain't advertising.  PROOF: The e-book goes for a whopping 99 cents.  Of which I get some pennies.  But if you go to the URL, you can click on the book picture and read the first five chapters free-fer-nuffin. Kewl.

And that's where the book begins:  In South Africa.




__





						Faerie Diamonds - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C.. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

Faerie Diamonds - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Faerie Diamonds.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2021)

my late wife did missionary work in SA and turned me on to kaffir tea....good stuff 

here she is at a Zulu camp with the Zulu chief standing behind her and that is one of his many wives holding the baby


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Hope you get better soon GW.  By the way ..... Happy Anniversary.  37 years is a long time with the same person.



Thanks brother me too!  37 years is certainly the longest for me, with my first two lasting about 4.5 years each.



ROSTERMAN said:


> What about Ultra sound blasting?



They insert a camera up through your penis, through your bladder, and into the tubes from your kidneys to find the stone and then break it up mechanically so that the pieces will pass.  They insert a stent so that the kidney drains afterwards, because it causes the tube to swell shut afterwards.  They then remove the stent after the swelling goes down.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sick , Mother Fooker Got a flu shot 2 days ago and I was in the Office , but I hope it ie just the shot reaction.



Commiseration brother!  Hope you feel better sooner than later!



Slowflow said:


> I sure hope he gets well.  That really upsets me if that’s the case where your friend and all of us that put trust buying and consuming medicine that helps us heel.  When we purchase a product and the label with all information isn’t correct then that leads to someone getting sick or dying.  I hope manufacturers that are false even to the smallest degree are shut down.  This is our health.  Again I hope your friend gets well. Take care



Thanks, I'll pass it on!  He does seem to be getting better.

53F @ 90% RH, rain and wind at 8mph, predicted to reach 56F with good air quality.

Thank ya'll for all the good thoughts and commiserations. I haven't passed it yet, but have been kidney stone pain free since yesterday around noon, so I think it made it my bladder. Some pain in my right foot furniture locator that I barely remember causing because of focus elsewhere.

Weak as a kitten this morning, but was able to eat yesterday afternoon and have an appetite this morning.

More shootings and usual chicanery and we now have a public dumping issue to go along with the homeless dumping issue. Remember when Portland was considered one of the cleanest cities in the US?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my late wife did missionary work in SA and turned me on to kaffir tea....good stuff
> 
> here she is at a Zulu camp with the Zulu chief standing behind her and that is one of his many wives holding the baby


Why is she not holding a cup of coffee
Now she is


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> LATE EDIT ADD:  I ain't advertising.  PROOF: The e-book goes for a whopping 99 cents.  Of which I get some pennies.  But if you go to the URL, you can click on the book picture and read the first five chapters free-fer-nuffin. Kewl.
> 
> And that's where the book begins:  In South Africa.
> 
> ...


Just tried to buy this on amazon but it wouldn't let me. 
I'll try again later.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Just tried to buy this on amazon but it wouldn't let me.
> I'll try again later.


HA!!!  You just made _me_ spend 99c to buy my own book.  One click. Tested.  

And you don't even haveta do that.  Just click on the fargin book cover picture, and start turning pages.  Save the 99c until you've read a few chapters.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HA!!!  You just made _me_ spend 99c to buy my own book.  One click. Tested.
> 
> And you don't even haveta do that.  Just click on the fargin book cover picture, and start turning pages.  Save the 99c until you've read a few chapters.


I'll do anything to increase my income.  Even buying my own books.  Money rollin' in...


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Flat feels cold out this morning.  36 fargin degrees out.  One thing I know for sure is I simply can't take the cold.  Never used to bother me but I think I will wait for the sun warm things up a bit before going out to feed the critters.  

Just saw this....the newly designated terrorists in this country are Socker Mom's and parents attending school board meetings.  No worries though our Attorney General has promised to have them all behind bars by night fall.  Just pulled all border agents from our southern border to help round them up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm so sick of this bullshit.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm so sick of this bullshit.


I though I had seen it all....FBI investigating parents concerned about their children's education.  I am so glad my child graduated college in 2001.  It was bad then but terrible now.   We pay your fargin salary through our property taxes.  Teach reading, writing and arithmetic not hate and how to burn our flag.


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2021)

I've slowly fallen out of the scene as this insanity goes down...I now keep my gate locked and am willing to take drastic measures to keep the government out of my life the best I can...breach the gate and pay the price...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It's very hard to say no while she is cupping my balls telling me to cough .....................................


I'll bet that thimble was cold.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> I've slowly fallen out of the scene as this insanity goes down...I now keep my gate locked and am willing to take drastic measures to keep the government out of my life the best I can...breach the gate and pay the price...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
There It Is.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet that thimble was cold.


Come here son I have a Pickle just for you


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet that thimble was cold.


Two guys peeing in the men's room.  

One up time:

"Ooh.  That water's cold!"
"And deep, too."
"Not that deep."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> I've slowly fallen out of the scene as this insanity goes down...I now keep my gate locked and am willing to take drastic measures to keep the government out of my life the best I can...breach the gate and pay the price...


Maybe @bigsur51 will allow us all to group up at his Ranch and defend it to the end.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It was a friggin flu shot, jezze people have gotten them for years and years now. We don't trust flu shots either now. Come on Man...........LOL


Flu shot per se no...I fear they will add some kind of protein spike to all of them, or other poison.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come here son I have a Pickle just for you


You old gherkin jerker!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother me too!  37 years is certainly the longest for me, with my first two lasting about 4.5 years each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord.  An office mate of mine had some bladder issue where the old camera up the pee-pee to check it out.  He said the doc remarked that he should be able to view all like this, but if not they had ANOTHER ultra sound device, that had a large dildo protuberance on it, and guess what...it went up the back side.  Fortunately, they didnt need that one, so he still has his virginity, if not his pride...intact.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe @bigsur51 will allow us all to group up at his Ranch and defend it to the end.


I can arm a crew.....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can arm a crew.....
> 
> Bubba


and I'll arm the next crew, at least a thousand rounds for each piece...lot's of pieces too...


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

If ya go to Bigs house you won't be needing guns...it is at the end of the road and there is nothing there that the gov't can steel or fk up.


----------



## spunom (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey for the car nuts (@boo) -- lookit this new invention being tested -- The FIRST major change in automobile tires in 100 years.  Airless tires.



I like this. I'd like to


ROSTERMAN said:


> Wash that hoodie or the women will all say No Goodie.....................
> then you end up playin with your own puddie.


 Woody Hoodie.. Woody Hoodie.. Woody Hoodie (Watch it now watch it.. here it comes here it comes)


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2021)

pute said:


> If ya go to Bigs house you won't be needing guns...it is at the end of the road and there is nothing there that the gov't can steel or fk up.




TINS



fromt entrance









back exit


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

pute said:


> If ya go to Bigs house you won't be needing guns...it is at the end of the road and there is nothing there that the gov't can steel or fk up.





bigsur51 said:


> TINS   fromt entrance
> 
> View attachment 280359
> 
> ...



Oh gimmie uh hooooome on thu lone prayrieee, whur thu cayoteeees howul un thuh weind balose fareeeeeee, protected by a squad and air cover...............................................................

44F @ 91% RH, cloudy with some rain, and predicted to reach 55F.

14 different shots fired incidents within 28 hours with one dead, one seriously injured and over 151 shots fired.

Portland commission studying our form of city government and looking for more effective alternatives to address our lawlessness and homelessness pandemics.

I haven't been in fetal position trying to pass a kidney stone since noonish Saturday and have been able to eat again, so not feeling so weak.  Hopefully I will also be able to talk to my doctor who had a nice weekend off while I suffered through and get another CT scan to see where the stone is at.

My 5 gallon batch of corn sugar, turbo yeast, and citric acid are still bubbling but starting to slow down, so should be ready for distillation this week.  I will use this batch to prove the large vacuum still, as I already proved the small one and am donating the alcohol to a local home group.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Oh gimmie uh hooooome on thu lone prayrieee, whur thu cayoteeees howul un thuh weind balose fareeeeeee, protected by a squad and air cover...............................................................
> 
> 44F @ 91% RH, cloudy with some rain, and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> ...


I see it now


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Had a killer frost last night.  Perfect timing.  I finished pulling everything from the veggie garden yesterday afternoon.  Now clean up, harvest horseradish and till the dirt is all that is left before it is put to bed for winter.  

Wish that was all to do.  Pull the dead flowers, wash pots and break out the snowblower then I will be ready for the long winter months coming.

Happy Moanday.  A typical walk is on tap for today.  

@ GW...glad you are feeling a bit better.  Maybe some day this will just be a bad memory.  I am sure at our age there are more health issues just waiting to jump up and bite us in the arise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning Gang. Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

More like it


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2021)

boo said:


> and I'll arm the next crew, at least a thousand rounds for each piece...lot's of pieces too...


Sounds like Chateau Sneakydicker.  Between Unca, Boo, and Big, we got some castle walls.

Although... I gotta say -- this pic could have come from Sidi Slimain, Morocco:


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Sounds like Chateau Sneakydicker.  Between Unca, Boo, and Big, we got some castle walls.
> 
> Although... I gotta say -- this pic could have come from Sidi Slimain, Morocco:
> 
> View attachment 280429



or somewhere on the steppes of Mongolia....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Bean field rifles, Claymores, and the house wired for a final F U Charlie. Great place to defend.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2021)

Yesterday a young friend of my son just sold me an AR due to court cost issues in a custody fight ...he needs the money and I get more


If you've ever shot a fully auto M16 then you know that little brother AR has so much potential when it grows up ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2021)

that's why I favor dogs...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Like you've never had a puppy shit or puke on ya?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2021)

dogs eat their own puke and cat shiet,   you double the pleasure of having a dog .. cats just purr as they knock your shiet off the window table


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Good morning misfits. Dogs, dogs, dogs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

check out these dawgs






early bird coffee Shoppe girl already at work!








have a fresh cup , who could refuse?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW...glad you are feeling a bit better.  Maybe some day this will just be a bad memory.  I am sure at our age there are more health issues just waiting to jump up and bite us in the arise.



It was instantly a bad memory, but I've been relatively pain free since about noon Saturday, have been able to eat, clear my bowels, and move on to my dental appointment this morning to fit for a new upper denture, another CT scan tomorrow to look for the kidney stone.  Due to a shortage in operating rooms, I'm still waiting for the schedule to rebuild one of my bionic knees, and am due another colonoscopy this year.

I've worn out some parts, and traumatized a bunch more getting here, but I've always considered myself a fundamentally heathy person and have seldom gotten sick relative to the general population.  I also took good care of myself and was highly athletic competing in fencing and martial arts until age 38 when my left knee reached its limits, and I directed my attentions to a new job in mid-management, as well as a new living arrangement with the my best friend, whom I subsequently ended up marrying.

The quandary in my face as we speak, is how many are coming around again, and have ganged up at once.  I hoped to outlive that replacement knee, I didn't expect my expensive dental implants to painfully fail, and my fifth kidney stone was out of the blue. 

I did remember my colonoscopy was due this year, with the only saving grace being that my Gastroenterologists is an absolute fox, whom I would love to have as my Urologist.

Teeth and knees are just wear problems and I will be sending off a 30 day sample of my urine for analysis to see what systemic imbalance I have so that I continue to pass kidney stones, bringing us back to my general health, which is still very good.  If I live much longer, there is a Transurethral resection to my enlarged prostate in my future and my other knee is only about five years younger than the replacement knee that is already worn out, soooo I see more surgery. 

The greatest hazard I see right now is things like the flu that I had, which threw my electrolytes out of balance and temporarily gave me 180 beats a minute tachycardia with an irregular heartbeat, or another kidney stone which had my BP to 197 over 121. 

Even strong young hearts and plumbing won't continue to take a lot of that kind of abuse with out failures.

Statistics suggest that at our ages our remaining lifespan is relatively short, so I'm thinking that all we can do is try to keep it sweet by enjoying as much of it as we can, between medical "inconveniences."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2021)

boo said:


> that's why I favor dogs...



I am fond of most critters, and cats continue to find and pick me to live with and manage for some reason, but dogs are hands down my absolute favorite for a litany of reasons, all backed by good memories.  

Cats are solitary hunters, while dogs are pack animals, so there is a big difference in their needs and perspective as a result.  Billy Joel's song, "She's always a woman to me", could have been written about a cat.

40F @ 92RH, clear, and predicted to reach 54F.

Portland and State Police, made a street racing bust last night, stopped 47 cars, issued 21 citations, and made two arrests. One for an outstanding warrant, and another for felony attempting to elude, reckless driving, criminal mischief, reckless endangerment and cited for a variety of traffic violations (including not having a valid driver’s license).


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 12, 2021)

Not sure where to put this one. Having my morning bowl, drinking coffee, getting the dogs in, out, fed etc. and hanging out with you guys.  I posted something to the wrong thread. I know the first answer is, "Why don't you smoke another one" hehehe.  I PM a moderator.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Not sure where to put this one. Having my morning bowl, drinking coffee, getting the dogs in, out, fed etc. and hanging out with you guys.  I posted something to the wrong thread. I know the first answer is, "Why don't you smoke another one" hehehe.  I PM a moderator.


PM Hopper...my day off.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> PM Hopper...my day off.




can I delete my own posts without a moderator?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can I delete my own posts without a moderator?


Just go in and edit it to something else Like Hey plants look good or alike


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can I delete my own posts without a moderator?


You can edit for a about an hour if my memory is right.  After that your arise is mine and you have to get a note from your mother.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It was instantly a bad memory, but I've been relatively pain free since about noon Saturday, have been able to eat, clear my bowels, and move on to my dental appointment this morning to fit for a new upper denture, another CT scan tomorrow to look for the kidney stone.  Due to a shortage in operating rooms, I'm still waiting for the schedule to rebuild one of my bionic knees, and am due another colonoscopy this year.
> 
> I've worn out some parts, and traumatized a bunch more getting here, but I've always considered myself a fundamentally heathy person and have seldom gotten sick relative to the general population.  I also took good care of myself and was highly athletic competing in fencing and martial arts until age 38 when my left knee reached its limits, and I directed my attentions to a new job in mid-management, as well as a new living arrangement with the my best friend, whom I subsequently ended up marrying.
> 
> ...


My car dealer had this comic on his bulletin board. Very funny!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just go in and edit it to something else Like Hey plants look good or alike


Or, say "f__k j_0e Bi- den" as fast as you can 3 times...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> You can edit for a about an hour if my memory is right.  After that your arise is mine and you have to get a note from your mother.


Dammit. I just sold all my mother's excuse letters on ebay. I told that guy that they are written in English and likely won't work well in china......

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can I delete my own posts without a moderator?


By the way, why are you fargin with me?  You have been a moderator on other sites fo 20 years....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Just Pulled the root balls from my fabric grow pots.
Man talk about healthy roots , they worked great.
Collected and washed all roots except one 15 gallon bag, things heavy but I peeled it back little at a time.
Going to compost the soil with some leaves and small amounts of Grass from the lawn (and maple leaves) for next year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> By the way, why are you fargin with me?  You have been a moderator on other sites fo 20 years....




cause I loves ya


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

That's it.....no more sleepovers.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Good morning my misfit brethren.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2021)

Gooode mawning brother Yoop, n'all!  Yet another lovely new day in paradise heah!

45F @ 96% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 55F, with good air quality.

Stolen cars spiking and Portland business owners write letter to city managers demanding accountability.

I told my dentist to stop trying to make my current upper plates work and build me a new one that does.  He took impressions yesterday, so about another month.    

I was also able to schedule my knee surgery for the middle of next month, but am holding off scheduling my colonoscopy until I find out what is required to fix my current kidney stone.

Lunch out at Chen Dynasty today with Grayfox and my old friend who is still recovering from prostate removal.  Promises be an interesting old folks and medical issues lunch.  

My 5 gallons of sugar wash and yeast is continuing to actively work, but is slowing down.  This time of year it falls below 64F at night, which is its bottom range.

$380 to have our valleys and gutters cleaned here at the lair, but the 26' latter is hard for me to handle anymore extended, and I'm getting too old for any falls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

$380 to have our valleys and gutters cleaned here at the lair, but the 26' latter is hard for me to handle anymore extended, and I'm getting too old for any falls.?
How many feet of gutters and how many stories is the building.
$380 seems very high priced.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> $380 to have our valleys and gutters cleaned here at the lair, but the 26' latter is hard for me to handle anymore extended, and I'm getting too old for any falls.? How many feet of gutters and how many stories is the building. $380 seems very high priced.



Two stories, but steep 60 degree rough shingle roof and busy with gables and valleys, et al, filled with debris from 120 year old Douglas Fir, a Red Cedar, and some Maples, et all, leaves.

I have been doing it myself for the last 35 years and thought that expensive as well, but then asked myself if I would drive to his place and do a similar house for that price.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Two stories, but steep 60 degree rough shingle roof and busy with gables and valleys, et al, filled with debris from 120 year old Douglas Fir, a Red Cedar, and some Maples, et all, leaves.
> 
> I have been doing it myself for the last 35 years and thought that expensive as well, but then asked myself if I would drive to his place and do a similar house for that price.


OK I figure such was the case, We need to develop a robot designed to clean gutters from the ground,
Could make it wireless like a swimming pool cleaner , this way you could also include a blower unit as well as the vac part.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2021)

Good morning 

more moving and trimming today...help is on the way...me and Swede cannot move the big furniture so No 2 son and his two boys will do the heavy lifting while me and Swede make love over at the motel

more deboning this morning and then cutting down more colas.....not everything is ready , some of it needs about two more weeks

i have learned through the years that’s when I think the plant is ready , it just about always needs two more weeks , I was to anxious and excited to harvest , like a premature ejaculation , things get messsy.

coffee time


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 13, 2021)

Such awesome beauties. "Wake and Bake' - More Coffee, Please.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I figure such was the case, We need to develop a robot designed to clean gutters from the ground,
> Could make it wireless like a swimming pool cleaner , this way you could also include a blower unit as well as the vac part.



I plan to install helmeted gutters next time around.  My valleys are all stainless steel to deal with the tannic acid in the fir needles, so are easy to clean once you reach them, so I may get more creative there.  I made a long 20' X 1/2" copper tubing hook, that I can attach a garden hose and does a good job, but is clumsy to use from the ground with all the foliage in the front garden.

59F @ 88% RH, rain with 6 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F with good air quality.

Lunch out yesterday at Chen's Dynasty with Grayfox and an oooold friend to swap medical and war stories.

Anarchists riot again yesterday and destroyed another half million dollars in downtown property.  This one in protest of an anarchists killed in a riot two years ago.  City officials promise an investigation!!!!

Well shit!  My kidney stone languishes in my left uretha and requires surgery to remove, which is scheduled for the first available opening, or 22nd of this month.  Lawrd help anyone in fetal position with a blockage having to wait that long. 

My knee surgery is scheduled for 11-15, so I plan to delay my colonoscopy a month or two to not stack three full anesthesia episodes so close together.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> more moving and trimming today...help is on the way...me and Swede cannot move the big furniture so No 2 son and his two boys will do the heavy lifting while me and Swede make love over at the motel
> 
> ...


What a perfectly beautiful face.  Angelic.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I plan to install helmeted gutters next time around.  My valleys are all stainless steel to deal with the tannic acid in the fir needles, so are easy to clean once you reach them, so I may get more creative there.  I made a long 20' X 1/2" copper tubing hook, that I can attach a garden hose and does a good job, but is clumsy to use from the ground with all the foliage in the front garden.
> 
> 59F @ 88% RH, rain with 6 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F with good air quality.
> 
> ...


Crikey!!  You guys are all fallin' apart. I dunno if I could be as tough as y'all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Crikey!!  You guys are all fallin' apart. I dunno if I could be as tough as y'all.



Perhaps not as stoic and manly as those brothers amongst us ooozing with raw manliness, but I'll bet you could survive with just sniveling and whimpering if you were limited to the same choices.  That's my fall back position when no one is watching.

51F @ 91% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 63F with good air quality.

Replaced one faucet washer at a rental, stopping a very slow drip the day after her complaint, and thus ending latest panic attack and crisis for our highest maintenance tenant.

My sugar wash stopped bubbling, so after a couple days clarifying, it will be ready to distill off the yeast excrement.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What a perfectly beautiful face.  Angelic.




don’t tell Brother Irons


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  

I didn't know you were moving Big.  Where to ..... New York is nice this time of year.

Walk  again today.  Will also try and make time to get outside and do a bit more clean up.  Heavy frost every morning now... can't believe it Mrs Pute's flowers are still going.  Thought the frost would have gotten them, but not yet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.
> 
> I didn't know you were moving Big.  Where to ..... New York is nice this time of year.
> 
> Walk  again today.  Will also try and make time to get outside and do a bit more clean up.  Heavy frost every morning now... can't believe it Mrs Pute's flowers are still going.  Thought the frost would have gotten them, but not yet.




who said anything about moving?

swede moved about one mile away


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2021)

50F @ 95% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 66F with good air quality.

City of Portland towing problem RV's from one neighborhood and dumping them in another without discussing it with residents.

Portland Police just "observed" the last destructive riot because their current marching orders is to not interfere with violent protests.  City attorney reviewing to see how the police can "legally" respond..........................

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and NM.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

A humongous gopher tortoise came stomping across my side yard.  There was no place it could go, so I picked it up (HEAVY!!) and lugged the sucka about 100 yards down the road and into the woods.  They need cover, and at the same time room to wander around.  I've only seen one other in my whole life. 

If I had to guess, I would say it weighed about 30 pounds.  And it was _thick_. The shell was like armor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 50F @ 95% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 66F with good air quality.
> 
> City of Portland towing problem RV's from one neighborhood and dumping them in another without discussing it with residents.
> 
> ...











						Portland and other 'defund' cities are destroying their own livability
					

Portland, Oregon, chose to jump on the politically correct bandwagon in 2020 and defund its police force. A rash of murders has since swept over the Rose City, which was once a pleasant place to live.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> who said anything about moving?
> 
> swede moved about one mile away


Swede Moved out, trouble in Paradise
I sure Hope Not


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Good morning to the misfit community.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning to the misfit community.


Yep Morning the gang is rolling out of their nests I see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey look It's Yooper and Walt in the lead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

OK what series was this clip from TV Sci Fi Show ,
originally aired 1963-1965. Remember we are in control of your TV


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

So, I had some friends over last night.  Including me there were 13 of us.  I checked the fridge and I only had a 12 pack.....hmmm what to do.  After some thought I told everyone to leave and I drank it myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Fker. I spit coffee on my phone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK what series was this clip from TV Sci Fi Show ,
> originally aired 1963-1965. Remember we are in control of your TV


I distinctly remember watching that show.  IIRC, the ugly things were really nice guys.  Except for one of them was a criminal and they were trying to catch him.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

Now you have *TWO* messages...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2021)

I _grok_ a goodness...

SHAKE IT OFF – Whatfinger Entertainment And Fun

They even make the flowers change color.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland and other 'defund' cities are destroying their own livability
> 
> 
> Portland, Oregon, chose to jump on the politically correct bandwagon in 2020 and defund its police force. A rash of murders has since swept over the Rose City, which was once a pleasant place to live.
> ...



More shootings and Portland passed the 1000 shootings milestone for 2021, most gang related and many involving dozens to a hundred or more rounds. 

While comprehensive efforts are underway to better understand and address the underlying causes of gun violence so as to get to the meat of the matter, and deeply insightful comprehensive studies have been completed, with more underway, our efforts have sadly been thus far ineffectual.  We wait with bated breath for the study on the reason for that to be completed, with the study of those recommendations by city attorneys.

The study that I most passionately await is the study of alternate forms of government for our beloved City of Roses, formerly known internationally for its clean pristine beauty, as well as a safe sane place to raise and educate a family.  

51F @ 95% RH, and predicted to reach 59F with good air quality.

Yesterday was gorgeous here and following a dog walk to start the morning on an upbeat note, we had a delightful breakfast out at Petite Providence with Grayfox and an young 70 year old friend to compare scars and tales of recent medical procedures. 

At Miss Layla, my personal trainer's suggestion, we fitted in a couple more dog walks while Grayfox lunched with a young 50+ year old girl friend for uplifting tales of young romance. 

I attended an interesting webinar on a patented water soluble CBD product, and await a white paper providing more details.

Today looks like a splendid day to siphon off a gallon of the clarified yeast excrement and distill out its soul and spirits.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I _grok_ a goodness...
> 
> SHAKE IT OFF – Whatfinger Entertainment And Fun
> 
> They even make the flowers change color.


Yes I agree - whatever you said.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2021)

50F @ 85% RH and predicted to reach 58F with good air quality.

Four carjacking incidences of teens running up to women in stopped cars waving their arms and yelling something is wrong with the car.  When the women got out to check, the teens jumped in the car and drove off.

57 rounds fired at shooting.  Two houses, two cars, a fence and a mailbox sprayed but no one injured.  

I distilled off a couple gallons of my wash yesterday and spent some more quality time in the park with Miss Layla.  

Alas someone two houses from the park died and a relative bought in at bargain prices, before filing a lawsuit against the city for too much dog noise from the park.  The feckless city attorneys are not only not prosecuting the folks caught red handed destroying Portland, but they rolled over on the civil suit and moved the unleashed area to the soccer field when not in use.  As a result it wasn't available yesterday, making us unhappy and the soccer players are unhappy with the extra mud and errant dog crap that some inattentive/irresponsible dog owner failed to pick up.  What a wonderful well thought gonadless solution..................


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

Morning Misfits....looks like I have come to the right place.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits....looks like I have come to the right place.



yep yep

now calm down and have some coffee















and don’t forget to exercise!...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I figure such was the case, We need to develop a robot designed to clean gutters from the ground,
> Could make it wireless like a swimming pool cleaner , this way you could also include a blower unit as well as the vac part.


That makes 2 great product ideas. The Magic Wonder Weed Curing device, and now a Robotical gutter sweeper sucker. 

I can still do the steep roof side (front) gutters, 8 ft extension is enough. Not very high. Back house, walkout basement, including basement that's a 3 floor drop. Not going to do it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK what series was this clip from TV Sci Fi Show ,
> originally aired 1963-1965. Remember we are in control of your TV


Outer Limits


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2021)

43F @ 95% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 62F with good air quality.

I finished distilling off my wash and was dismayed to find that my yield was about half what I expected.  Upon checking, I discovered that my pH was at 3.6, with the optimum range at 4.0 to 4.5.  When I lowered the pH with citric acid, I used litmus paper instead of my pH meter (with dead batteries) and am partially red green color blind so missed my mark.  

Just in too too big a hurry to stop, and go get batteries until after I saw the problem.  A valuable lesson that won't be repeated or forgotten.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That makes 2 great product ideas. The Magic Wonder Weed Curing device, and now a Robotical gutter sweeper sucker.
> 
> I can still do the steep roof side (front) gutters, 8 ft extension is enough. Not very high. Back house, walkout basement, including basement that's a 3 floor drop. Not going to do it.
> 
> Bubba


I use to do Reverse Engineering for the Chinese


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Need copious amounts of coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning misfits. I'm on the path back to the living. Remember that crap the Pullet came down with two weeks ago? Well, she was kind enough to share it with the Old Hen, who was kind enough to share it with me. I'm thinkin' it was the Moldavian variant of the 'rona. Shoulda got that sixth booster.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning misfits. I'm on the path back to the living. Remember that crap the Pullet came down with two weeks ago? Well, she was kind enough to share it with the Old Hen, who was kind enough to share it with me. I'm thinkin' it was the Moldavian variant of the 'rona. Shoulda got that sixth booster.....


In the words of truth from Nietzche:

*"What does not kill us makes us stronger."*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the words of Unca from The Olden Days:

*There It Is.*


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to do Reverse Engineering for the Chinese


Somebody's got to do it!  

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow this thread really took off.  Glad to be among a bunch who never have found a place to fit in.  Think I will go pee on my plants.


 What a good idea - I think I will go and pee in my pants too.!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


>



Good band


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning misfits.  Another wonderful day not to fit in.  Ever get the feeling you aren't wanted?    My mother always made me feel that way!  All I want to do is fit in .... But...


Yup - I took the hint when my brothers and sisters (8 of them) clubbed together and bought me a suitcase for my 21st birthday.
But... I was already prepared - my mother had been wrapping my sandwiches in road maps (remember them?) for several months before that.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Steve after the rain went thru yesterday, the sun came out and it was awesome. Grandkids had a great time and the hot dogs and beer was great.
> And we were Texas legal. Had 10 ppl with my Sons and their Wifes,one friend,and my grandchildren.


Nice to hear about yore grandkids.
I only have one - but he's the light of my life - gonna fly out to LA thence Ojai to visit him in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning misfits. I'm on the path back to the living. Remember that crap the Pullet came down with two weeks ago? Well, she was kind enough to share it with the Old Hen, who was kind enough to share it with me. I'm thinkin' it was the Moldavian variant of the 'rona. Shoulda got that sixth booster.....



Families share!!  Congratulations on being on the road to recovery brother! 

53F @ 87% RH, rain and predicted to reach 59F with good air quality.

Oregon's vaccine mandate went into effect, and a large number of teachers, police, firefighters, and city workers resisting vaccination are now unemployed, some with decades of service.

I got a covid test in preparation for my upcoming surgery Friday to remove my kidney stone and seriously didn't like the swap stuck deep up my nostril and twirled for an extended period of time.  I was ready to grab her hand and pull it out when she finally said 3, 2, 1 and pulled it out.  

I've actually had both Pfizer shots and the booster, but still had to be tested.  I also don't understand why I couldn't have just blown snot all over the swab.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  24f this morning.  I think spider mite season is over .....  Probably means the flower bed is done as well.

Gonna be a nice day for a walk as soon as it warms up.   Thinking I am gonna finish processing the horseradish this afternoon.

@ GW...sure is funny that you have to go through covid testing when vaccinated....when are they gonna tell the public the daumn vaccine doesn't work.  @ over $700 a shot I would expect a bit more for my money.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW...sure is funny that you have to go through covid testing when vaccinated....when are they gonna tell the public the daumn vaccine doesn't work.  @ over $700 a shot I would expect a bit more for my money.



Not just more from the vaccine, but more for our money period!!

A local issue, but we just sent in $21K for property tax this year and we are protected and grandfathered by Measure 5.  One of our unprotected neighbors a couple blocks down paid $40K in property taxes for a $2.7 million house and lot.  His protected neighbor across the street paid $26K for a $2.1 million house and property.

You don't buy property here in Portland, you pay a usury price for it up front and then continue to pay abusive usury rent to the city in property taxes, besides our 8.7% to 9.9% income tax.  They also repeatedly push for a sales tax.  And what are Portlanders getting for their tax money as we speak?????????????


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Good band


Ive been listening to them for along time.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

@ GW....holly bejesus.....I thought my property tax was bad....yours is 4x's mine....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW....holly bejesus.....I thought my property tax was bad....yours is 4x's mine....



And us protected my Measure 5 limiting how fast they can raise our taxes per year based on accessed value and Measure 47 limiting how much they can jack up the assessed value per year.  

There is also a movement to nullify Measure 5 and 47 to catch all of us "unfairly grandfathered free loaders" not paying our fair share.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Little late brother. The fking piece of shit mother has temporary custody right now and my son is still fighting. Its not over because they forged his signature on the Subpoena. Even got the name wrong. When the Judge finds out i hope the ***** goes to Prison.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Yup - I took the hint when my brothers and sisters (8 of them) clubbed together and bought me a suitcase for my 21st birthday.
> But... I was already prepared - my mother had been wrapping my sandwiches in road maps (remember them?) for several months before that.


My middle initial is "Q".  That's becuz when my Daddy walked in just after I was borned... he took one look at me and told my Momma:

"Let's call it quits."


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not just more from the vaccine, but more for our money period!!
> 
> A local issue, but we just sent in $21K for property tax this year and we are protected and grandfathered by Measure 5.  One of our unprotected neighbors a couple blocks down paid $40K in property taxes for a $2.7 million house and lot.  His protected neighbor across the street paid $26K for a $2.1 million house and property.
> 
> You don't buy property here in Portland, you pay a usury price for it up front and then continue to pay abusive usury rent to the city in property taxes, besides our 8.7% to 9.9% income tax.  They also repeatedly push for a sales tax.  And what are Portlanders getting for their tax money as we speak?????????????


If the house was free with no tax, I would just sell f


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And us protected my Measure 5 limiting how fast they can raise our taxes per year based on accessed value and Measure 47 limiting how much they can jack up the assessed value per year.
> 
> There is also a movement to nullify Measure 5 and 47 to catch all of us "unfairly grandfathered free loaders" not paying our fair share.


If not there, they will get theirs with escalated basis ( person inheriting gets taxed on gain calculated by: price paid way back when, held up to today's value).....can't cough tax up, they take it.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Felt so sorry for my poor wife this afternoon. I actually felt good enough to get the front yard mowed before the monsoons roll in tomorrow. Got about done when the Old Hen appears in front of the mower. I kill the PTO and throttle back. I can tell by her face that something's happened. She asks if I can quit mowing and get the four wheeler 'cause she can't find Mickey, her little Shetland Sheepdog. I book it for the barn, fire up the Honda, and off to the back of the ranch I go. Looked up and down for the little creep, made a big circle, and got the idea to check in back of our favorite neighbors place where he and her go everyday for an over the fence chat. Yep, there he is. I scoop his little arse up, plunk him up on the tank, and off to the back end we go. I spot the OH about the same time she spots the dog and me. She falls to her knees, and I can see her shoulders shaking. She's bawling like a baby. I get her calmed down and got 'em both back to the house. Poor thing was so worn out from worry she was almost sick. Thank God/Buddha/FSM for the happy ending.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy for you and the wife Hippie.  I have been in the same situation.  One turned out bad and the other happy.  I still want closure on the bad one.....just want to know what happened.

Out for dinner with the neighbors ....we are getting to know each other to well.  I am the outlaw and Mrs Pute is the sweet heart of this group....pretty much the norm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Felt so sorry for my poor wife this afternoon. I actually felt good enough to get the front yard mowed before the monsoons roll in tomorrow. Got about done when the Old Hen appears in front of the mower. I kill the PTO and throttle back. I can tell by her face that something's happened. She asks if I can quit mowing and get the four wheeler 'cause she can't find Mickey, her little Shetland Sheepdog. I book it for the barn, fire up the Honda, and off to the back of the ranch I go. Looked up and down for the little creep, made a big circle, and got the idea to check in back of our favorite neighbors place where he and her go everyday for an over the fence chat. Yep, there he is. I scoop his little arse up, plunk him up on the tank, and off to the back end we go. I spot the OH about the same time she spots the dog and me. She falls to her knees, and I can see her shoulders shaking. She's bawling like a baby. I get her calmed down and got 'em both back to the house. Poor thing was so worn out from worry she was almost sick. Thank God/Buddha/FSM for the happy ending.


Tell your wife one of your mean old friends understands and give her a great big hug and kiss from me. I too feel the same way about my dogs.
And I am secure in my manhood to say so to the rest of you's.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If the house was free with no tax, I would just sell f
> 
> If not there, they will get theirs with escalated basis ( person inheriting gets taxed on gain calculated by: price paid way back when, held up to today's value).....can't cough tax up, they take it. Bubba



We've discussed selling out and moving, but Grayfox is less enthusiastic about it than me because her friends and family live here.  Also not sure where to move that has what we want, without what we don't want, but if Portland continues to slide, we will be reconsidering.



Hippie420 said:


> Felt so sorry for my poor wife this afternoon. I actually felt good enough to get the front yard mowed before the monsoons roll in tomorrow. Got about done when the Old Hen appears in front of the mower. I kill the PTO and throttle back. I can tell by her face that something's happened. She asks if I can quit mowing and get the four wheeler 'cause she can't find Mickey, her little Shetland Sheepdog. I book it for the barn, fire up the Honda, and off to the back of the ranch I go. Looked up and down for the little creep, made a big circle, and got the idea to check in back of our favorite neighbors place where he and her go everyday for an over the fence chat. Yep, there he is. I scoop his little arse up, plunk him up on the tank, and off to the back end we go. I spot the OH about the same time she spots the dog and me. She falls to her knees, and I can see her shoulders shaking. She's bawling like a baby. I get her calmed down and got 'em both back to the house. Poor thing was so worn out from worry she was almost sick. Thank God/Buddha/FSM for the happy ending.



Congratulations on finding your pup!!

53F @ 78% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 64F with good air quality.

Two shooting incidents, with three injured and another hit and run.  Accuracy getting better and Portland Police Investigative Team state that they are overwhelmed..........

A guy in a Joker mask attempting to hijack cars at a stop light in NW Portland as the a-holes become more brazen because it is unlikely there will be consequences.

A quite day yesterday and an empty calendar today getting ready for surgery tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We've discussed selling out and moving, but Grayfox is less enthusiastic about it than me because her friends and family live here.  Also not sure where to move that has what we want, without what we don't want, but if Portland continues to slide, we will be reconsidering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Brother , I will be praying for your speedy recovery


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2021)

Graywolf. Move to Austin Texas. That way you will feel right at home.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

Moving....Denver isn't anywhere near as bad as some blue cities.  I have thought hard about moving  but my back hurts just thinkiny about it.  I love my house...built it from scratch almost 30 years ago....  I have been looking for the perfect house/spot for over a year now and can't find Nervana.  Fact is I am to old to take on the stress and effort necessary to do it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 21, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW....holly bejesus.....I thought my property tax was bad....yours is 4x's mine....


It's TEN times mine.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Luck Brother , I will be praying for your speedy recovery



Thanks brother, me too!! 17 days trying to pass a kidney stone is long enough.............



WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf. Move to Austin Texas. That way you will feel right at home.



I would, but Grayfox wouldn't.  She didn't fall in love with Austin when we visited a couple of decades ago.



pute said:


> Moving....Denver isn't anywhere near as bad as some blue cities.  I have thought hard about moving  but my back hurts just thinkiny about it.  I love my house...built it from scratch almost 30 years ago....  I have been looking for the perfect house/spot for over a year now and can't find Nervana.  Fact is I am to old to take on the stress and effort necessary to do it.



Probably true with us as well.  I'm 78 and Grayfox is 73 years old.



Unca Walt said:


> It's TEN times mine.



Sounds like a reasonable tax rate.  How does your city get its operating capital??

54F @ 86% RH, Rain with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 57F with good air quality.

It just gets wilder and wilder here folks! Check out the following link:

https://www.koin.com/news/crime/vide...hit-witnesses/

Douglas County declaring a state of emmergency and asking for the National Guard to address illegal MJ grows and related activities.

https://katu.com/news/local/state-of...douglas-county

A third of Portland International Airport firefighter leave in protest of Oregon vaccination mandate.

https://www.kgw.com/video/news/local...a-e67efa66e3a5

Surgery today to remove the 5mm plus kidney stone that I have been unable to pass, but not from lack of trying for seventeen days.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother, me too!! 17 days trying to pass a kidney stone is long enough.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May all go smoothly brother. 

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would, but Grayfox wouldn't.  She didn't fall in love with Austin when we visited a couple of decades ago.




Austin was fun and cool up till '77 .. full of sheit since


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Get In...........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> May all go smoothly brother. Bubba



Thanks for the good thoughts brother!  I had my kidney stone surgery yesterday and am peeing blood and razor blades this morning, but glad to have it over with.

52F @ 91% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 55F with good air quality. 

Wowza, a 15 year old, a 17 year old and an 11 year old go on crime spree.  Around 2 a.m., they shot up a house and minutes later, they attempted to rob a pedestrian.  At 4:31 a.m., a street sign was shot and run over by a car, at 4:58 a.m., they robbed a bicyclist at gunpoint near the 2000 block of Northeast 15th Avenue, which is three blocks from one of our rentals on NE 14th.  They then robbed another victim of his vehicle at gunpoint, followed by robbing a pedestrian at gunpoint.

At 7:25 a.m., a pedestrian was robbed at gunpoint, and at 7:39 a.m., a man walking his dog was robbed at gunpoint. When the victim tried to run, the driver hit him with the vehicle. At 7:49 a.m., another pedestrian was robbed, at 9:11 a.m., a woman was chased by a group, including the 11 year old with a gun, at 9:18 a.m. a bicyclist was robbed at gunpoint near, at 12:16 p.m., and then they shot at a pedestrian with no injuries.

900 cars were stolen in Portland last September, and several businesses received bomb threats, attempting to extort from $5K to $20K to not remotely detonate them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

What a fked up place. Antifa has ruined that beautiful place. My Wife said Oregon was one of the prettiest places she had ever been. She was a migrant farm worker when she was young. She is Hispanic. I have 6 brother in laws. 
We been married 35yrs.


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2021)

Morning Misfits.   Happy Shatterday.

@ Roster.... funny.

@ G W.....thinking about you.  Hope all is well.

Gonna be a nice day.  So nice thinking a walk is in order.  Normally don't walk the lake on weekends but so late in the season that there shouldn't be that many people there today.

I'm getting sick of football....all teams I root for always loose.  Last night Colo St lost, Thursday night the Broncos lost.   Think I will start watching "Beat Bobby Flay".  At least he mostly wins.

Daughter's house needs new windows.  Still has the original metal frame builders grade crap....they got a price quote yesterday and shiit their pants..... Thinking I will cover it for them....better I give it to them than have JBiden take it from me on a death tax.

I better go check in on things downstairs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2021)

Todays Oregonian announces Governor Browns plan to parole or commute the sentences of about three quarters of Oregon inmates convicted of violent crimes as juveniles, including murder and rape.  Instead of prosecution, Oregon will now focus on social programs promoting crime prevention and rehabilitation.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 23, 2021)

Guess you will see how that works !!!!!


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2021)

Morning GW....how are ya feeling?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

He said he is pissing razor blades. Guessing that could hurt like a mother fker.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Todays Oregonian announces Governor Browns plan to parole or commute the sentences of about three quarters of Oregon inmates convicted of violent crimes as juveniles, including murder and rape.  Instead of prosecution, Oregon will now focus on social programs promoting crime prevention and rehabilitation.


Having dabbled with criminal defense for the past 31 years, I can tell you that doesnt work.  They will have a few "success stories" of either folks that got in enough trouble that some sort of drug/mental health diversion was the only way out, and really didnt have an addiction issue, and know how to play the game or, this is the 9th or 10th time they have "successfully graduated" for the program.

Their main problem is their life view.  There focus is many times 15 minutes, MAYBE 1 or 2 years.....That's all they see.  If it isnt happening right in front of their face right in that 10 mins to 3 day focus, it doesnt exist.  Most successful folks focus is decades of their entire life history.  You call on experiences from 10, 20, 30 years ago, and are planning the next how ever many years they have left, not 10 minutes.....much larger focus.  The worse they get, the shorter that period is.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He said he is pissing razor blades. Guessing that could hurt like a mother fker.


At least they are "passing" super painful, but at least they are passing.  I do not envy.  Heal quickly!!!

bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What a fked up place. Antifa has ruined that beautiful place. My Wife said Oregon was one of the prettiest places she had ever been.



I swung through Oregon on the way home from the land of CA following discharge and fell so in love that I moved here within three years and since passed up job offers in other states with substantially greater responsibility and recompense packages over the years.  I could also have sold our home here and bought a mansion with acreage in some of those places for less money.



kevinn said:


> Guess you will see how that works !!!!!



I would argue that we have already been watching how well our liberal policies are working in Portland and rest my case.



pute said:


> @ G W.....thinking about you.  Hope all is well.





pute said:


> Morning GW....how are ya feeling?





WeedHopper said:


> He said he is pissing razor blades. Guessing that could hurt like a mother fker.





Bubba said:


> At least they are "passing" super painful, but at least they are passing.  I do not envy.  Heal quickly!!!
> bubba



The sharp burn and bloody urine is diminishing and the great news is there is no pain until I urinate, so I haven't needed any of the oxycodone prescribed.  I still have to go back in in a week and have the stent from my bladder to my left kidney removed, which will no doubt start it up again. 



Bubba said:


> Having dabbled with criminal defense for the past 31 years, I can tell you that doesnt work.  They will have a few "success stories" of either folks that got in enough trouble that some sort of drug/mental health diversion was the only way out, and really didnt have an addiction issue, and know how to play the game or, this is the 9th or 10th time they have "successfully graduated" for the program.
> 
> Their main problem is their life view.  There focus is many times 15 minutes, MAYBE 1 or 2 years.....That's all they see.  If it isnt happening right in front of their face right in that 10 mins to 3 day focus, it doesnt exist.  Most successful folks focus is decades of their entire life history.  You call on experiences from 10, 20, 30 years ago, and are planning the next how ever many years they have left, not 10 minutes.....much larger focus.  The worse they get, the shorter that period is. Bubba



Inmate recidivism statistics support your perspective.  My volunteer math and science GED tutoring at the Multnomah County jail gave me a better insight as to why.  Their short term perspective is exacerbated by their friends and support structure. 

One of the inmates that I worked hardest with and had highest hopes for, was back with his homies and on meth again the day he was discharged celebrating his release.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I swung through Oregon on the way home from the land of CA following discharge and fell so in love that I moved here within three years and since passed up job offers in other states with substantially greater responsibility and recompense packages over the years.  I could also have sold our home here and bought a mansion with acreage in some of those places for less money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eloquently put. I liken there situation to crabs in a crab bucket. No top is required. If one starts to escape, the others drag his arse back in.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I swung through Oregon on the way home from the land of CA following discharge and fell so in love that I moved here within three years and since passed up job offers in other states with substantially greater responsibility and recompense packages over the years.  I could also have sold our home here and bought a mansion with acreage in some of those places for less money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like crabs trapped in the crab bucket...sad. I tell them to get the he ck out of the neighborhood to succeed. Too many triggers.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Like crabs trapped in the crab bucket...sad. I tell them to get the he ck out of the neighborhood to succeed. Too many triggers.
> 
> Bubba


Meth. A Scurge for sure. My coke and smack guys sometimes come clean....rarely with meth, It seems to really grab some folks. A good friend from way back died in federal prison a few years ago. Meth manufacturing sentence.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2021)

Gooode Sol Rex day brothers and sister women!  

53F @ 84% RH, cloudy with rain and 5 mph wind; predicted to reach 57F.

No bloody urine or painful urination this morning but alas my ureters were too small for the camera to pass and all they did was insert a stent.  Next week I'll find out what they are going to do next to remove the kidney stone.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

Glad you are still kicking GW.

Glad I am old....I quit all drugs except pot decades ago.  Glad meth wasn't around ...it was hard enough kicking the coke habit.

Not much going on here today.  Brewing tea for the girls...other than that I will take the day as it comes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2021)

My Cowboys have the week off so I'll just watch to see the other teams in our division get their ass kicked Hopefully.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

Been off the blow for over 14 years now.  I F/N hated it - Hated that lifestyle - Hated the person I became - But there for awhile... I sure loved the way it smelled..


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

I have pissed away alot of money in my life but coke was the biggest robber of all.  Glad I had the will power to cold turkey the shiit.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

That I did do - The cold turkey thing - When it became more fun getting it than doing it I knew It was finally over.  Scored and turned to a couple buddies and said basically here - I don't want this shiz...   Went on another run or 2 and that was it.   Had a few friends that didn't make it out alive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2021)

have some coffee you old feckers and calm down , it’s sunday! Sunday! Sunday! for crying out loud


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2021)

and a couple for my friend Weedhopper

well three then


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2021)

26-inch thick armor from a Japanese Yamato class battleship, pierced by a US Navy 16-inch gun. The armor is on display at the US Navy Museum.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2021)

And, after the death of many American soldiers, we built them back bigger and better so they could ruin the US car and motorcycle industries with their imports.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Glad you are still kicking GW.
> 
> Glad I am old....I quit all drugs except pot decades ago.  Glad meth wasn't around ...it was hard enough kicking the coke habit.
> 
> Not much going on here today.  Brewing tea for the girls...other than that I will take the day as it comes.


Grew up with cookers, but never cared for speed. I always preferred the other mellow direction. Weed, narcotics, barbiturates, qualudes etc. Never liked coke either. Would keep it around for tips at clubs and bribing friends!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

I pretty much did everything in the early days.  Now a bowl and sipping vodka go down just fine this time of night.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

When in civilization 50 years ago I enjoyed being lazily high and watching sci fi on the tele ..


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and a couple for my friend Weedhopper
> 
> well three then
> 
> ...


Lovely ladies.
An antidote (of sorts) to the earlie accounts of dark days with other drugs.
I am thankful that I only fiddled around a little with other street drugs for a couple of years & even then, not in a big way. Early on, I discovered that weed was a good accompaniment for acid 'cos it helped exercise a greater degree of control. Glad that you guys who have been "through-the-mill" have come out the other side reasonably OK.
I have been lucky to be adventurous enough to try stuff out but also to not get too caught up in a "scene".
I have pondered for ages on the very real problems of addiction and wondered why it is that some people get sucked into that whirlpool and can't get out.
I also wonder how different it might be if ALL drugs were legal and  accurate information about effects & pro's & cons was made widely available by government decree.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Glad you are still kicking GW.



Thanks for the compassion and good thoughts brother!



pute said:


> I have pissed away alot of money in my life but coke was the biggest robber of all.  Glad I had the will power to cold turkey the shiit.





Weirdscenes said:


> I am thankful that I only fiddled around a little with other street drugs for a couple of years & even then, not in a big way. Early on, I discovered that weed was a good accompaniment for acid 'cos it helped exercise a greater degree of control. Glad that you guys who have been "through-the-mill" have come out the other side reasonably OK. I have been lucky to be adventurous enough to try stuff out but also to not get too caught up in a "scene".  I have pondered for ages on the very real problems of addiction and wondered why it is that some people get sucked into that whirlpool and can't get out.  I also wonder how different it might be if ALL drugs were legal and  accurate information about effects & pro's & cons was made widely available by government decree.



Alcohol, tobacco, and pot are the only three drugs that I've really used much of, and fortunately I was able to quit tobacco and moderate drinking after a six year abstinence.   

Coke doesn't do much for me and the only speed I tried was cross tops, which didn't do much either.  Interestingly the only drug besides cannabis that I really loved was PCP, which was sold to me as THC, but I had it analyzed at the state hospital and once I discovered what it was, flushed it.  

All of my experiments with psychedelic's like mescaline, psilocybin and acid fell short of being memorable as well, and opioids have never done much for pain, and even a mild overdose gives me a histamine reaction.

My research into addiction dealing with alcohol suggests that addiction is but a symptom of other underlying issues.  A good book on those issues is Adult Children, The Secrets of Dysfunctional Families, by John and Linda Friel.

52F @ 63% RH, raining with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 57F.

Nineteen weekend shootings in Portland.  Business break-ins soar.  Four arrest and two cars towed by new Portland street racing enforcement team.

Alas, I spoke too soon, still passing blood but not burning anymore. I will be contacting my Urologists today to discuss a new plan?

Dinner out at a Thai restaurant with oooold friends to celebrate one's 87th birthday. A bonus as he already died once from a heart attack, but was revived.

Driving to Beaverton this morning to seek help from my electronics genius friend assembling the driver for my next acoustical sieving experiment.  The receiver/amplifier that I planned to use blew a capacitor and coated everything inside the case with capacitor oil.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the compassion and good thoughts brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be well. 
Your experiences with different drugs has similarities to mine. 
Over many years the idea that each person is unique, has been reinforsed/confirmed for me. 
If that's so then it stands to reason that we're gonna experience things differently. Even in categories where individuals have a broadly similar experience - they are rarely the same., aaybe the key is to find those few kindred spirits and like minded people who follow broadly similar viewpoints /experience to your own. 
Whether or not that's a valid viewpoint you should definitely allow people to be themselves. I would be very interested to hear more about your acoustical sieving idea. 
I have dabbled in electronics for most of my adult life.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

You have all probably noticed the pills we take has changed over the years.  Now we take pills to relieve pain and stay alive rather than getting high.

Happy moanday!  Feeling a lot like the dark days ov winter is moving vin around me. Days are getting short and daylight savings time is about to end.....worst thing about winter.

Walk today once it warms up.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

pute said:


> You have all probably noticed the pills we take has changed over the years.  Now we take pills to relieve pain and stay alive rather than getting high.
> 
> Happy moanday!  Feeling a lot like the dark days ov winter is moving vin around me. Days are getting short and daylight savings time is about to end.....worst thing about winter.
> 
> Walk today once it warms up.


I can empathise with that to a fair degress 
My old mum suffered greatly from Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD) in the long English winters - she'd had a hard life anyway but those winter months - especially when she couldn't get out of the house - were dreadful for her. 
I've spent more time outside of the UK than in it and have been fortunate enough to spend a great deal of my time in warmer climes before I returned for a long spell in the UK starting in 2003.
My wife grew up in Australia but her parents returned to the uk dragging her with the when she was around 18 (she hated being in England) —we met shortly after. 
I was "courting" (what a quaint word) her when I finally landed a job at sea. From that time (1969) we had an on/off relationship when I was home on leave and I got to visit a lot of those warmer countries - Africa, Australia, New Zealand, South Pacific islands,. After we got married in 73, I worked for Kuwait Shipping, then United Arab Shipping and she got to come with me on one voyage a year. 
We got to see a lot of the Persian gulf as well as Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore etc - all warm climates too. 
When I quit around 79, and spent that winter in gloomy England, we discussed emigrating and selected South Africa. It proved to be a long process to get our permanent residence permits so I went back to sea with Canadian Pacific (tankers) spending another 6months Dubai to Japan, then a final trip from Peru, up the west coast of south America and finally paid off in Manaus - 1000 miles up the Amazon. By then our documents had arrived and a few months later we flew out to South Africa. 
I don't know why I'm writing about this so better taper off here - it was intended as a commiseration on the misery of winter without much sun.

But I also intended to say when I came to Spain a few months after heart surgery, my wife had left me and I w as in a dark place and had been on opiates mostly for severe back pain for years, and now had a host of medication to take to regulate my heart etc. 
I chucked away ALL my medication and haven't taken anything at all for the past 8 years. 
I feel better than I felt ten years ago. 
Not having to work, having no stress, and growing /smoking my own weed is probably why - but who knows.? 
In a couple of weeks I'm coming over to the land of the free to spend most of the winter months with my sons family in Ojai but am sure I won't have the winter blues cos I'll have the company of my lovely grandson. 
I hope you might be able to offset the grey days with some family? 
Sorry for the long ramble.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm with you on the drugs. My wife takes a handful every night, and all my friends seem to be taking something or another for an ailment/condition. I only take weed or beer, and in very moderate doses, with a rare Oxy when the pain is almost insufferable. I'll nurse a headache for hours before I'll break down and eat a couple of Advil. I just don't like being dependent on Big Pharma to stay alive.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with you on the drugs. My wife takes a handful every night, and all my friends seem to be taking something or another for an ailment/condition. I only take weed or beer, and in very moderate doses, with a rare Oxy when the pain is almost insufferable. I'll nurse a headache for hours before I'll break down and eat a couple of Advil. I just don't like being dependent on Big Pharma to stay alive.


I am the same.  I hate pills.  But, prostrate, BP and arthritis/inflammation in general make  some pills necessary. I have never taken and oxy.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with you on the drugs. My wife takes a handful every night, and all my friends seem to be taking something or another for an ailment/condition. I only take weed or beer, and in very moderate doses, with a rare Oxy when the pain is almost insufferable. I'll nurse a headache for hours before I'll break down and eat a couple of Advil. I just don't like being dependent on Big Pharma to stay alive.


Total agreement here - beer & weed for me too. 
But we must spare a thought for those many many others who have a wonky immune system and DO become enslaved to doctors and pharmacy. 
My father-in-law is a doctor in the LA area and my son privately confided to me that he's a shite doctor. 
When I was an electrician I knew lots of others who were "qualified" electricians but were really crap. Same with all trades, I believe that, ust be the same in the professions too. And - doctors can bury their mistakes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

One thing about all of our pasts is that bad drugs and bad sex bugs were everywhere and with so many participating in both it's surprising to be alive today.  The truth that out of 10 close friends I had and partied with in the 70s all 10 are dead because of addictions . viet vet heroin addicts returning ,  meth led to heroin or pills to come back down after the 3rd day ... then coke ..  whiskey with the coke ..


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

pute said:


> I am the same.  I hate pills.  But, prostrate, BP and arthritis/inflammation in general make  some pills necessary. I have never taken and oxy.


Pute - I think I understand what you're saying here but I'm a little puzzled. 
Not sure what you mean by prostrate but hope you're not talking cancer? 
Assume by BP you're talking about blood pressure being high or low and the need to take medication to control that? 
Arthritis and inflammation I understand - having suffered greatly from both. 
I'm not offering any suggestions etc here - simply comparing notes. 
But my puzzlement comes from not understanding why/how the Weed you grow is not/does not ameliorate all those conditions? 
I've always found it good for pain of every type and - for this 
last 8 or 9 years it's virtually eliminated my arthritis and a variety of inflammation (mostly fibro myalgia.) Plus it makes me feel good and relaxed. 
I have a BP cuff and check my blood pressure & pulse regularly and its always within acceptable limitsThe one thing that's a bit off with me in recent weeks is brief periods when my balance is shaky for a few minutes (that's why I've been checking my BP recently.)
Perhaps I've got things arse-about-face and you are self medicating with weed?
Perhaps I'm just talking more rubbish - getting old isn't much fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2021)

the last pill I took was a red pill as I dived into a large rabbit hole

i am still in the hole and digging deeper


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 25, 2021)

Mokin Weeeee.. night folks.. Red pill is the right one. I'll be here for coffee and see ya all Friday.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

Can't tell why I have an inlarged prostrate or high blood pressure but I do.  I am what I am and that's all that I am.  Drink up Shriners.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2021)

pute said:


> I am the same.  I hate pills.  But, prostrate, BP and arthritis/inflammation in general make  some pills necessary. I have never taken and oxy.



I just take BP and prostate meds, but I would be on a hell of lot more if I don't continue to say no to my doctors.  Two of them so far have tried to put me on cholesterol reduction meds, even though my cholesterol is museum quality low and one wanted to keep me on heart meds after a tachycardia and arrhythmia incident brought on by the flu.  I wonder how many fewer meds they would prescribe if they weren't getting kickbacks from the pharmaceutical companies?   i saw a study that showed marketing expenses to individual doctors as pharma's greatest single expense.



patwi said:


> One thing about all of our pasts is that bad drugs and bad sex bugs were everywhere and with so many participating in both it's surprising to be alive today.  The truth that out of 10 close friends I had and partied with in the 70s all 10 are dead because of addictions . viet vet heroin addicts returning ,  meth led to heroin or pills to come back down after the 3rd day ... then coke ..  whiskey with the coke ..



Alas I lost several to heroin in the early 70's as well, and it destroyed their interpersonal relationships before they died, because you could no longer trust them.

51F @ 88% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 58F.

Another street racing event shut down with four more arrests, four more cars towed, and multiple citations, which included out of state racers joining the fun.

More shootings and a girl sexually assaulted on a school bus without driver intervention, leading to a lawsuit against the school.

Another vacant home burned down by homeless squatters and the surrounding houses severely damaged.  City towing derelict RV's and dropping them off in other neighborhoods, leading to a lawsuit against the city, which was dismissed by a local judge.  

A busy day today.  A dental appointment, a pre-op appointment for my upcoming knee surgery, and a teleconference with my urologists to find out the new plan to remove the kidney stone.  Still passing blood, but am fortunately no longer in pain, nor is elimination still painful.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2021)

Good morning................

more chopping and trimming today as we take down the last three plants , we kept them going as an experiment for a couple of reasons....1. To see how far they can be pushed and still not be dead from the cold weather....2. a push for ripeness of trichomes , I have to live by my motto , wait two more weeks

but first a cup or two of hot coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2021)

Graywolf. Be careful with meds like Nyquil because they can cause AFIB. I know because ive dealt with it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf. Be careful with meds like Nyquil because they can cause AFIB. I know because ive dealt with it.



Thanks brother!  Fortunately I seldom have problems sleeping and never take sleep meds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)

While surfing the strip clubs of Colfax we stopped off for a bite to eat


----------



## Bubba (Oct 26, 2021)

What was the question?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Toms Diner is a strip club alright.....but...it is full of cross dressing men...how was your table dance Roster?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2021)

Roster will love that.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

So out while walking my dog Zoie today we came across this......






Sign on the front door said...

*APPLICATIONS INSIDE*


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Toms Diner is a strip club alright.....but...it is full of cross dressing men...how was your table dance Roster?


*Izzat Radar O'Reilly leading???*


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *Izzat Radar O'Reilly leading???*


Does look like him.  Probably why we left MASH.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Good night.  I will be spending the night in the Executive Suite thank you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2021)

52F @ 90% RH, rain with 5 mph winds, and predicted to reach 60F.

Our far left and bi-sexual Oregon governor under fire for blanket commutation of sentences of violent criminals convicted as juveniles, with no study or regard for why they were locked up in the first place, which includes murder, rape, and mayhem. She favors a softer gentler way that addresses criminality with social programs focused at the root cause.

One of our neighbors was robbed of his jacket at gun point walking his dog last night, because that was all he had on him worth stealing,

Alas my dentist rescheduled my appointment for a upper plate fitting and my urologists rescheduled my Zoom conference because I don't have a camera on my computer anymore and for some reason he needs to see my face, even though I can see and hear him. When I asked why, the assistant said it was because they had billed it as an audio/visual conference.

I did make my pre-op appointment for knee surgery and the lab results are all over the place because of all the crap going on with my kidney stone, so I will have to retake them in two weeks.

A face to face with my urologists this morning to see what the new plan is to remove this kidney stone..................... If they don't resolve it soon, I will have to reschedule my knee surgery that I've been waiting months for an opening...........

The good news is that they finally got around to sending me the specimen collection kit so I can send off a 24 hour urine sample for analysis to determine why I continue to get kidney stones, as this the fifth one.

I picked up a couple night lights so I stop barking my shins on furniture and another camera for my computer. The last two Dell computers both had built in cameras on the screens but the first Dell only lasted a month and its replacement went dark in a year, so I replaced them with another HP which doesn't. Now it does..............


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 27, 2021)

OK... I just found a miracle-shooter guy.  Incredible.  Lookit:

Ed McGivern is renowned as one of the best handgunners that ever lived. His Guinness world record for "The greatest rapid-fire feat" (set on August 20, 1932 at the Lead Club Range, South Dakota) still stands. He emptied two revolvers in less than 2 seconds. He set another record on September 13, 1932, shooting five rounds from a double-action revolver at 15 feet in 2/5 of a second, and covering the group with his hand.[3] His accomplishments include "firing two times from 15 feet five shots which could be covered by a silver half-dollar piece in 45/100 of a second". His shooting was so rapid, timing machines would malfunction in attempting to record his shooting speed.[4]

McGivern was capable of many amazing shooting feats, most of them well documented in his book.[3] To name just a few:

He could break six simultaneously hand-thrown clay pigeons (standard trap targets) in the air before they hit the ground.[5]
He could hit a tin can hand-thrown 20 ft in the air five times before it hit the ground.[6]
He could drive a tack or nail into wood by shooting it.[5]
He could shoot the spots out of playing cards at 18 feet, or even split a playing card edge on.[5][7]
He could shoot a dime on the fly.[5]
All of these executed with either hand using a factory Smith & Wesson Model 10 double-action revolver (purportedly his favorite handgun).[4]









						Ed McGivern - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2021)

pute said:


> So out while walking my dog Zoie today we came across this......
> 
> View attachment 281105
> 
> ...


So when do you start?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> So when do you start?
> 
> Bubba


First thing this morning....I had Mexican last night


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2021)

Did it burn a second time? I never had that effect, but many do.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2021)

you are wot you eat .... as I cackle, moo and snort my bacon and eggs down with a glass of whole milk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Did it burn a second time? I never had that effect, but many do.
> 
> Bubba


I have this problem with extra Hot Wings
I have to time it very carefully , I go out for all you can eat night and leave early to make it home in time to spray the toilet .
But the wings are just so Delicious ..................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Did it burn a second time? I never had that effect, but many do.
> 
> Bubba


Yup, working overtime


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> you are wot you eat .... as I cackle, moo and snort my bacon and eggs down with a glass of whole milk


In the words of John Prine - "You are what you are, and you ain't what you ain't. 
I eat a lot of beans on toast.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)

I drink tea - butt I look forward to the girls at coffee time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2021)

As some of you know, deeply insightful and forward thinking Oregon was the first state to decriminalize hard drug possession under Measure 110.  Under kinder and gentler Measure 110, the tickets issued for possession now simply require the person to call a national hotline and screen for substance abuse disorder or pay a $100 fine.  Before passage of Measure 110, Oregon issued about 1200 tickets a month, and in the 9 months since then has issued only 1280 tickets in total, mostly for dealer quantities, while ignoring small quantity possessors. 

In reviewing the expected dramatic success, our forward thinking lawmakers are aghast and agape to learn that possession and hard drug use hasn't plummeted as predicted with our softer gentler approach, because of those 1280 tickets issued, 600 continue to ignore the tickets, and so far only 51 have called and completed the assessment, with only 8 asking for treatment, 8 were already in treatment when they were ticketed, and 35 declined treatment, saying they only called to meet the requirements and avoid the $100 fine.  The rest are still pending. 

Go figure.................................  Who would have thought or possibly predicted those results???


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2021)

Huh. Give a bunch of addicts free reign, and they didn't go straight. Obviously, they know nothing about people.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Who thinks this stuff up.  No wonder I fry my marble every night.  Speaking of ..... nice buzz running circles around my mind......self inflicted.

Always happens this time of night.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 28, 2021)

OG's sleeping in this am?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2021)

55F @ 93% RH, rain with 5mph wind and predicted to reach 66F.

Portland Mayor to address current epidemic of gun violence by increasing funding of community social programs, the details to be revealed when they are worked out.

I finally got in to see my urologists and was able to schedule my follow-up surgery for next month.  They are banking on the stent dilating my ureter enough for the camera and laser to pass through...........


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 55F @ 93% RH, rain with 5mph wind and predicted to reach 66F.
> 
> Portland Mayor to address current epidemic of gun violence by increasing funding of community social programs, the details to be revealed when they are worked out.
> 
> I finally got in to see my urologists and was able to schedule my follow-up surgery for next month.  They are banking on the stent dilating my ureter enough for the camera and laser to pass through...........


Hoping for the best for you. 
I am a soft bugger and even just reading about such things makes me feel faint. 
Best wishes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 28, 2021)

alright alright alright , let’s rise and shine ya bastiages , we are burning day.ight

i had a migraine yesterday and stayed in bed most of the day...I feel much better this morning even though I’ve been up since about 3:30 am


it was the coffee that made me feel like getting it up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> alright alright alright , let’s rise and shine ya bastiages , we are burning day.ight
> 
> i had a migraine yesterday and stayed in bed most of the day...I feel much better this morning even though I’ve been up since about 3:30 am
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

See Big
Big Gals are more fun ^^^^^^


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> See Big
> Big Gals are more fun ^^^^^^



more bounce per ounce and plenty of cushion for pushin’


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

Only gals I want big are my plants!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> more bounce per ounce and plenty of cushion for pushin’


The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand.



Well us guys with 12 inch need more room for pushing


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

Not me, I just knock they bottom out. If you would pick one less than 80, they would still be stretchy.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Hoping for the best for you.  I am a soft bugger and even just reading about such things makes me feel faint. Best wishes.



Thanks brother!



ROSTERMAN said:


>



Twaaaaang................!

54F @ 92RH, rain with 8 mph wind, and predicted to reach 63F.

Ho hum, just another lovely day in Portland, OR.  Someone threw a buddha statue through a neighbors picture window for shits and giggles and another neighbor found a man in their bathroom going through their medicine cabinet.  A meth addict murdered two people in Old Town district, after being told to do so by voices in his head.

I had my first fitting for my new upper plate and wait with bait on my breath for the final one.  Open calendar today, but staying home collecting a 24hr urine sample for the lab to try and identify why I continue to have kidney stones.


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Fryday.   Back to trimming today. Haven't done this for a couple of weeks.....hope I haven't forgotten how.

Several ski areas are now open.  I ft care as I haven't skied in years....just means the mountain roads will be parking lots on weekends.  To many fricken people here.

Sun is coming up....better take the dog out back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done that myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2021)

Gotta tell yall something that happen to me for the first time a couple days ago.
Two nights ago i woke up on the floor with my knee and elbow hurting. I had been dreaming i was kicking someone's ass that threw some mud on me. Im guessing i must have lost.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny thing is when i woke up trying to pick my ass up off the floor, my dog Charlie was setting there looking at me like i had lost my ever loving mind,,, he was sleeping next to me when all this happened. My Wife laughed her ass off and my dog wont sleep with me no more.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Gotta tell yall something that happen to me for the first time a couple days ago.
> Two nights ago i woke up on the floor with my knee and elbow hurting. I had been dreaming i was kicking someone's ass that threw some mud on me. Im guessing i must have lost.
> 
> 
> ...


Poor dog will never be the same 
 was saying something like  Hey Mom pops was beating me with that horse thing again so Im going chew it apart now............


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Gotta tell yall something that happen to me for the first time a couple days ago.  Two nights ago i woke up on the floor with my knee and elbow hurting. I had been dreaming i was kicking someone's ass that threw some mud on me. Im guessing i must have lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One night I brushed a 1911 45 aside that was pointed at my face in my dreams, and kicked the night stand, adding a limp to my routine for a week or so.  We are typically paralyzed when dreaming, but somehow I rose above that.

Wilder yet was a period of virtual dreaming that I went through, where I could control my actions in my dreams.  That was actually quite a bit of fun.........

44F @ 82RH, double gorgeous with 6 mph winds, and predicted to reach 55F.

Alas Portland gets nuttier.  An attempted child abduction and pamphlets on windshields warning children being sought for satanical rites.  Someone set the toilet paper display on fire at a local Target for shits and giggles.

A stray bullet from a shoot out between two inviduals hits Trimet bus, with no injuries and both participants fled.  Catalytic converter thieves have gotten so brazen that they are doing it broad daylight in store parking lots.  The good news is that one was filmed doing so by multiple bystanders and was ultimately caught.  One down and "N" to go............  

Sending off a specimen from a 24 hour urine collection for testing today to see why I continue to produce kidney stones, while I continue to wait my turn for another surgery to remove the one I currently have.  Covid backed up the discretionary surgeries and they are now trying to catch up.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One night I brushed a 1911 45 aside that was pointed at my face in my dreams, and kicked the night stand, adding a limp to my routine for a week or so.  We are typically paralyzed when dreaming, but somehow I rose above that.
> 
> Wilder yet was a period of virtual dreaming that I went through, where I could control my actions in my dreams.  That was actually quite a bit of fun.........
> 
> ...


Throughout my younger years, my mother had many many kidney stone surgeries. They really thought it would kill her once but she pushed through. Still kicking at 97... Anyway, they tried diets, medications and surgery, but they kept coming.

Finally, appointment with Mayo medical in Minnesota. There  are some tiny tiny things next to the thyroid glands, called parathyroid glands, about the size of a rice grain. One of them had a tiny benign tumor on it. Very small throat area incision, tumor removed and no more stones period.

They made appointments and went every year after that.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

breaking out some one year old snow leopard , happy 420 ppp


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Throughout my younger years, my mother had many many kidney stone surgeries. They really thought it would kill her once but she pushed through. Still kicking at 97... Anyway, they tried diets, medications and surgery, but they kept coming. Finally, appointment with Mayo medical in Minnesota. There  are some tiny tiny things next to the thyroid glands, called parathyroid glands, about the size of a rice grain. One of them had a tiny benign tumor on it. Very small throat area incision, tumor removed and no more stones period.  They made appointments and went every year after that. Bubba



Thanks for the heads up brother!  It would be nice if it turns out to be that simple.  I sent the sample off today to be analyzed and hopefully I'm waiting with bait on my breath to see what it determines.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

Hope things turn out for the best GW.  And I an beginning to believe you need a wall around your house.

Watching football.....home team is winning for a change


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> breaking out some one year old snow leopard , happy 420 ppp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you store, frozen? I've got some OG Kush approaching one year, Thinking of mason jar, ziplock, then paper sack in the freezer?

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> How did you store, frozen? I've got some OG Kush approaching one year, Thinking of mason jar, ziplock, then paper sack in the freezer?
> 
> Bubba




dried and cured for about 60 days and then seal a meal vacuum and into the freezer


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Hope things turn out for the best GW.  And I an beginning to believe you need a wall around your house.



Thanks brother!  You could be right..........

51F @ 40% RH, double gorgeous with 9 mph wind and predicted to reach 59F.

Portland Commissioners and community leaders discuss solutions to rampant gun violence in Portland:

“We’ve got to get upstream and ask ourselves why particularly kids of color don’t see hope in school, don’t see opportunities in employment, and in housing that other people in our community see," Reese said.

Lakayana Drury is the found of the non-profit Word is Bond. He's advocating for a greater focus on root causes like houselessness and income inequality.

“We also need housing. Police can’t just be our only response. You have got to get these people houses. We can’t just build 20 new apartment complexes that have murals outside of them," Drury said.

Citywide, commissioners said they want to expand green spaces, as well as the Safe Streets Initiative moving forward.

Sent off my urine sample to a lab to determine why I continue to get kidney stones and wait with bait on my breath for the results.

Both my surgeons proscribe any cannabis use 10 days before surgery, so quit October 1 and had an interesting BP and heart rate excursion yesterday, which had me wondering if it was caused by withdrawal.  I took a couple dabs of CBD to see if it would bring them both down and was both surprised and dismayed to see it actually counterintuitively significantly increased both.

My acoustical sieving experiment continues to hit snags.  First the JVC receiver/amplifier that I planed to use to drive it died due to leaking electrolytic condensers leaking oil all overt the boards, and after replacing it, I discovered that the 8 ohm 10” woofer I was using to produce the vibrations now only has 1 ohm resistance, suggesting it’s coil has shorted.  Moving to a 12” woofer and a sub-woofer seat shaker.  Besides my body falling apart, it seems like my projects all have extra steps lately…………


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> dried and cured for about 60 days and then seal a meal vacuum and into the freezer


Thanks
 Pretty sure I just saw a seal a meal at Sam's Club. Any recommendations or "ones to avoid" or "best bang for buck?" Didn't really want to waste jars in the freezer anyway.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!  You could be right..........
> 
> 51F @ 40% RH, double gorgeous with 9 mph wind and predicted to reach 59F.
> 
> ...


On that accoustic project, look at apexjr com, they used to have really good priced plate subwoofer amps. Parts Express has some to, but apexjr was hard to beat. Parts express will have all sorts of drivers for that application.

Just checked, they still have them....
Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Thanks
> Pretty sure I just saw a seal a meal at Sam's Club. Any recommendations or "ones to avoid" or "best bang for buck?" Didn't really want to waste jars in the freezer anyway.Bubba



I jar my buds for final cure.  Consider the seal a meal jar kit: 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I jar my buds for final cure.  Consider the seal a meal jar kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Combined with those big 1/2 to 1 gallon jars, that may work. Seal a meal may be more convenient. I do have an ancient stand up freezer in the basement.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> On that accoustic project, look at apexjr com, they used to have really good priced plate subwoofer amps. Parts Express has some to, but apexjr was hard to beat. Parts express will have all sorts of drivers for that application. Just checked, they still have them.... Bubba



Thanks, their sub woofer amp looks interesting.  If my 100 watt amp doesn't work, I'll grab one.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

Great guy there at apex, I get all my wire for amps and power supplies from him. Mil spec, Teflon insulated, low oxygen copper (I've had this stuff for years, doesn't turn green inside insulation) solid core or multi strand, all gauges and colors. Lowest cost for  mil spec wire that I know of, any length you want, 1 foot to what ever.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Thanks
> Pretty sure I just saw a seal a meal at Sam's Club. Any recommendations or "ones to avoid" or "best bang for buck?" Didn't really want to waste jars in the freezer anyway.
> 
> Bubba



We use a Food Saver, ours cost $200+ ... what I've heard is the middle priced to least expensive will work, for a while maybe


----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2021)

Electro-Voice EKX-18SP Powered 18" Subwoofer US Cord
Item #:1425312339886  POS #: 111132585


Active subwoofer with 18 in. LF driver
1300 Watt Class D amplifier 
Frequency response of 35Hz - 180Hz


$1,199.00


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> View attachment 281360
> 
> Electro-Voice EKX-18SP Powered 18" Subwoofer US Cord
> Item #:1425312339886  POS #: 111132585
> ...



That should shake the house.  Our 200W JBL Sub 10 rattles ours.

52F @ 41% RH, cloudy with 8 mph wind and predicted to reach 53F.

Portland holds virtual town hall meeting to discuss gun violence and leaders sagely agree that gun violence is getting worse.

Minimal trick or treaters last night.  We set our treats on the front porch with the light on, and still had treats left.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

Howdy MisFits.  Yup, just like you GW we had very few goblins out.  That is two years in a row.  Looking like Covid has killed this holiday.  I did spend time watching my security cameras for nefarious goblins that come out a bit later but there were none.  

Now I have to get rid of this left over candy.....NOW.  If I don't ......ain't gonna do it though.  Mail lady will take it and put it in the community bowl at work for all the candy grabbers. 

Breakfast time.  Mrs Pute is mixing up a batch of witches brew.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy MisFits.  Yup, just like you GW we had very few goblins out.  That is two years in a row.  Looking like Covid has killed this holiday.  I did spend time watching my security cameras for nefarious goblins that come out a bit later but there were none.
> 
> Now I have to get rid of this left over candy.....NOW.  If I don't ......ain't gonna do it though.  Mail lady will take it and put it in the community bowl at work for all the candy grabbers.
> 
> Breakfast time.  Mrs Pute is mixing up a batch of witches brew.....


Yummy


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2021)

and that is a wrap for the 2021 garden


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and that is a wrap for the 2021 garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now question if the chickens eat the Hot peppers will the eggs still need seasonings ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now question if the chickens eat the Hot peppers will the eggs still need seasonings ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and that is a wrap for the 2021 garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing Frost a coming


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2021)

47F @ 83% RH, mostly cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 58F.

A local drug bust, where MCSO’s Special Investigation Unit discovered over 6,000 tablets of Xanax, nearly 2,000 tablets of Valium and 150 suspected fentanyl pills. Officials also found 1,000 doses of LSD, three pounds of psilocybin mushrooms, two pounds of marijuana, more than 100 grams of heroin, 80 grams of methamphetamine and various other illicit drugs.  A one stop shop.

Multnomah county allocating $38 million for homeless shelters and natural gas prices up 13% this winter for the rest of us taxpayers footing the bills.

The good news is that there were no drive by shootings reported yesterday, mostly fueled by gangs over drugs and human trafficking!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 47F @ 83% RH, mostly cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 58F.
> 
> A local drug bust, where MCSO’s Special Investigation Unit discovered over 6,000 tablets of Xanax, nearly 2,000 tablets of Valium and 150 suspected fentanyl pills. Officials also found 1,000 doses of LSD, three pounds of psilocybin mushrooms, two pounds of marijuana, more than 100 grams of heroin, 80 grams of methamphetamine and various other illicit drugs.  A one stop shop.
> 
> ...


Sounds like enough party supplies for a weekend for two!


----------



## Slowflow (Nov 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the compassion and good thoughts brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a interesting story.  You definitely need to get with the doctor about pissing blood.  I hope you get better soon. .  Wow PCP I don’t know many people doing that. I never tried it.  I am sober today and have had my demons with being in the hospital and loving it.  Back then meds were easier to get.  I was already hooked and going to the hospital a lot I got staph infection and they put a picc line in my chest for antibiotics and was sent home. It was all over from there when I discovered I can put other stuff as well.  Keep up good work stay clean and definitely see the doctor keep us posted.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2021)

pcp availability was widespread at most agriculture type universities during the 70s .. it is basically animal tranquilizer


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 281452


Rochester ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Cool I had a three barrel but never 5


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

Holly crap, I had a tri power on my GTO and it was a nightmare.....went back to a Quadrajet.  I could never get everything jetted correctly.  When I pulled the plugs some were chocolate and some were black.  I actually ran faster with the 4bbl carb and it got me out of a formula 1 class back to F Option...which is bracket racing.

I can see why they were discontinued.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Holly crap, I had a tri power on my GTO and it was a nightmare.....went back to a Quadrajet.  I could never get everything jetted correctly.  When I pulled the plugs some were chocolate and some were black.  I actually ran faster with the 4bbl carb and it got me out of a formula 1 class back to F Option...which is bracket racing.
> 
> I can see why they were discontinued.


I had a friend who was the only one I knew could tune it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Bigsur has coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> You definitely need to get with the doctor about pissing blood.  I hope you get better soon.



The doctor told me to expect it following surgery and installation of a stent.  If it continues after the second surgery and stent removal, I will get worried.



WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 281452



Wowza!  How would you like to adjust, tune and balance those five carbs?



patwi said:


> pcp availability was widespread at most agriculture type universities during the 70s .. it is basically animal tranquilizer



A co-worker was foreman of the grand jury investigating drug use in Portland in 1970 and in the 8 years the police had kept records, not once had a substance they confiscated that was supposed to be THC or mescaline ever been so, and was typically acid or PCP, sometimes laced with things like strychnine for more punch.  At that time there was also a growing problem with people on PCP having psychotic events, including the erroneous belief that they could fly.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Holly crap, I had a tri power on my GTO and it was a nightmare.....went back to a Quadrajet.  I could never get everything jetted correctly.  When I pulled the plugs some were chocolate and some were black.  I actually ran faster with the 4bbl carb and it got me out of a formula 1 class back to F Option...which is bracket racing. I can see why they were discontinued.



Same with dual 4's.  Do any of ya'll remember the spark plugs with a clear insulator body so you could see the color of the flame when the cylinder fired?

I put dual Webbers on a dual port 1600 CC VW that significantly improved lag time and performance, but could never keep it reliably idling, so a stop was a three pedal operation.  Left food clutch, toe brake, and heel accelerator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

PCP, or phencyclidine was initially a anesthetic, with some use in childbirth of all things. Obviously, that wasn't such a good idea!

When I was a kid it was a snortable or smokable powder. They called it tick...for THC, which it was sold as a lot. 

Now adays, my clients who are on PCP make for some odd cases. They call it wet, and it is a liquid, which they dip cigarettes in and smoke.
They always seem to get caught somewhere naked and crying....very odd.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Same with dual 4's.  Do any of ya'll remember the spark plugs with a clear insulator body so you could see the color of the flame when the cylinder fired?
> 
> I put dual Webbers on a dual port 1600 CC VW that significantly improved lag time and performance, but could never keep it reliably idling, so a stop was a three pedal operation.  Left food clutch, toe brake, and heel accelerator.


The 3 foot thing was standard then one on the clutch, other foot sideways heel to brake, toe on gas...
We ran camshafts that would hardly idle, but went nuts over 3000 rpms.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

We did it same except I couldn't do heel on gas my ankle bent better the other way. Some pedals were better at this than others.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> . They call it wet, and it is a liquid, which they dip cigarettes in and smoke.



In the early 70s my friends had acquaintances of acquaintances that all wanted to be called Shaft and they would call wet doobs or cigs 'wet' as in Formaldehyde flavoured  ..


.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> PCP, or phencyclidine was initially a anesthetic, with some use in childbirth of all things. Obviously, that wasn't such a good idea!  When I was a kid it was a snortable or smokable powder. They called it tick...for THC, which it was sold as a lot. Now adays, my clients who are on PCP make for some odd cases. They call it wet, and it is a liquid, which they dip cigarettes in and smoke. They always seem to get caught somewhere naked and crying....very odd. Bubba





patwi said:


> In the early 70s my friends had acquaintances of acquaintances that all wanted to be called Shaft and they would call wet doobs or cigs 'wet' as in Formaldehyde flavoured  ..



Besides snortable PCP powder, locally in the early 70's they were also spraying pot to enhance its effects.  I bought some once sold by an unscrupulous dealer as super weed.

50F @ 84% RH, mostly cloudy with 4 mph wind and predicted to reach 60F.

Local bar continues to get robbed at gun point, and for the second time in the last 30 days, costing them not only money, but both employees and customers.  Local man arrested for car theft, attempted murder, and felon in possession, et al, after shooting at people in N. Portland, and later crashing the car in a residential yard, before getting combative with residents who came out to help.

Some progress on my acoustical sieving experiment.  My 83 year old electronic genius friend determined that my existing 10” woofer has gone to ground, so I rounded up another 10” woofer, as well as a 12” as replacement and checked resistance on my sub woofer seat shaker to insure it is still good. 

I also purchased another receiver for a music source to drive my 100 W amp, and borrowed a signal generator to determine the most effective frequencies.

Breakfast out this morning at Gravy with old friend to catch up and swap exciting tales.  He is still recovering from prostate surgery and dealing with the inconvenience of diapers, so mostly home bound.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

Gonna be a nice day.  Back to walking.  Will also be taking cuts today.  Have 4 starts that haven't shown sex yet so taking cuts so I can flip them.  Plus my regular cut routine.

For some reason the sun is brighter today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Gonna be a nice day.  Back to walking.  Will also be taking cuts today.  Have 4 starts that haven't shown sex yet so taking cuts so I can flip them.  Plus my regular cut routine.
> 
> For some reason the sun is brighter today.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I bought some once sold by an unscrupulous dealer as super weed.



My arsehole was a family member trying to impress .. '75, my dad and two uncles later said they'd kill that little brother of theirs if they found out he had laced that one joint with sheit .. I kept telling them he had HAD TO just from my 2 hits off that J ..... mtfkr is dead today


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

Afternoon.  Another day of working in the garden is done.   Cuts are taken and happily in the dome sitting on a heat mat.  On another thread Roster said I trim at home by myself....I do the same with cuts.....Mrs Pute is at the store. I like being alone during the day......I can blast my music and the dog doesn't seem to mind. 

Was a beautiful day for a walk.  Mid 50's with bright sun and no wind.   Lake was like glass and the mountains are bursting with the colors of fall. Supposed to be this way all week.   My favorite time of year.  

I remember white crosses were cut with some anti-depressant the made you feel jerky  and nervous.  Actually turned our to be good as it got me off the stuff.  Then there was baby laxative in Coke.  Do a line and take a shiit. That also helped wean me from the blow.  Today my pot ain't cut or laced with anything.

Time for a Jacuzzi and a bowl.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

before flyovers started in the 80s I would hang out with my plants that were in the forest ..  just touching their wonderful buds with my hands as I caressed them and they back .. yeah there is a bond that develops ..

yeah, all the hard drugs served their purpose in my life at that time of experimentation and use of 'em ..



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Sheit   I thought by now 21st Century and all we would have flying cars


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2021)

52F @ 90% RH, rain with 6 mph wind and predicted to reach 56F.

Chili Verde breakfast out at Gravy yesterday.  Delicious and way too much, so some left for today!

Three large boxes of molded rubber nozzle covers arrived in my PO box addressed to WolfWurx, but which I didn’t order.  I opened one and the invoice showed the customer to be a piping company in the land of CA, so I rejected them and UPS sent them back.  No clue what happened………

I ordered a copy of Children’s Garden of Grass, which I read in the early 70’s, to get a copy of their article about a government experiment turning diploid cannabis strains into polypoid strains using colchicine.  I’ll share that article when it arrives.

An appointment with a new cardiac specialist today as a precheck prior to my knee surgery.  I sincerely hope they are better than the last one, whose native language wasn’t English and who I not only had a hard time communicating with, but who failed to follow up after I wore a monitor for a month.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> My arsehole was a family member trying to impress .. '75, my dad and two uncles later said they'd kill that little brother of theirs if they found out he had laced that one joint with sheit .. I kept telling them he had HAD TO just from my 2 hits off that J ..... mtfkr is dead today



After two tokes of the weed sprayed with PCP, I got ready to head home but decided to wait awhile after looking in the mirror and seeing what I looked like.  My eyes were at half mast and I looked like a poster boy for "stoned".


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> View attachment 281488


There is another place for this patwi.....we need to try our best and keep it there...but hard to argue


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Sorry bro i removed it. Dont want to start any shit on the open forum.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry bro i removed it. Dont want to start any shit on the open forum.


So Sad That some people get to have everything covered up when they screw up by the Media and now in a public forum, makes me angry.
Just saying without saying too much.
Keep up the good social callings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Nothings covered up. Its on the news all day long bro. We have a place for that as you well know.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Me when somebody starts a political conversation in the open forums......






Sorry but keep this in it's proper place.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2021)

what about coffee Shoppe girls?    

what is there proper place?

and please do not say down on their knees....you might hurt their feelings


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

My Face comes to mind


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Face comes to mind
> View attachment 281533






this is probably the closest you will get to any vagina pie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Right behind you LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Now That's what I call proper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Now That's what I call proper


Big claims to be the barrel filler


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Big claims to be the barrel filler


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon.  Another day of working in the garden is done.   Cuts are taken and happily in the dome sitting on a heat mat.  On another thread Roster said I trim at home by myself....I do the same with cuts.....Mrs Pute is at the store. I like being alone during the day......I can blast my music and the dog doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> Was a beautiful day for a walk.  Mid 50's with bright sun and no wind.   Lake was like glass and the mountains are bursting with the colors of fall. Supposed to be this way all week.   My favorite time of year.
> 
> ...


You can process coke and or heroin by dissolving in polar solvent, filtering then drops of hydrochloric acid until crystal precipitation stops, filter, rinse with ether and let evaporate.

The precipitate should dam pure cocaine or heroin hydrochloride.  Ought to work with meth? 

Weed is all I do these days, maybe a bit of homegrown opium....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sheit   I thought by now 21st Century and all we would have flying cars


When complaining about bad drivers, I used to comment "I'm just glad Henry Ford decided to build cars instead of airplanes"...

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

yeah , lolol .. I knew I had stuck my wiping hand in the public cookie jar   bad bad me and I promise to never ever do it again ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah , lolol .. I knew I had stuck my wiping hand in the public cookie jar   bad bad me and I promise to never ever do it again ..


One thing I could never get the smell off my hand after wiping do you recommend a soap?


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

soap ? 


maybe 80 grit sandpaper would work


.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2021)

51 F @ 80% RH with rain and 8 mph wind, predicted to soar to 52F today.

This year there have been more than 1000 shootings across Portland, 332 people hurt, 75 homicides.  Suspect from multiple armed car-jackings arrested and Portland business owners petition the city to address the spree of business armed robberies.  Our mayor says help is on the way…………..

My appointment with my new cardiologist was uneventful yesterday and she cleared me for my knee surgery. 

An early morning visit to the lab for a blood draw and the rest of the day is mine.

I ordered a copy of Connoisseurs Handbook of Marijuana for research and wish I still had a first edition, given what they are selling for now.

Finished reading The Wars of the Barbary Pirates and started on The Case Against Socialism.  Getting more reading in now that I’m hanging close to home because of the ongoing sense of urgency having a stent in my ureter induces.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2021)

Graywolf. Are you on blood thinners?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 281543


Fixed it


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

@GW...just saw a clip of Portland on tv.....what a shithole.....how long before the powers go be do something.  This is batshit crazy.

Not much going on today.  Little gardening and a walk.  Maybe some shopping later.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf. Are you on blood thinners?



No blood thinners..



pute said:


> @GW...just saw a clip of Portland on tv.....what a shithole.....how long before the powers go be do something.  This is batshit crazy.



A good description!  You can see why us long time residents are heart broken.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2021)

I dream of a better world where a chicken can cross the road without having its motives questioned.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW...just saw a clip of Portland on tv.....what a shithole.....how long before the powers go be do something.  This is batshit crazy.


I am of the age where I might like to do a little hunting/sniping.  Nice, comfortable seat and gunrest... view of 1/2 mile down the main drag...


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

OK guys and gals.   I have finished in the garden.....time for a nice long walk....mind douche.  Hold the fort down and please don't let the country fall apart while I am gone....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I am of the age where I might like to do a little hunting/sniping.  Nice, comfortable seat and gunrest... view of 1/2 mile down the main drag...


I'll bring the ammo!

Bubbà


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

@bigsur51 always willing to help the Noobs \


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

What a beautiful day here.  Not a breath of wind and temps in the mid 50's climbing to the lower 60's.  Took my usual walk across the face of the dam at the local lake.  Nestled right up against the base of the Rocky Mountains.  About 5 minutes from home.  Hardly any boats left now days.  Marina has been closed for a couple of weeks now so you have to trailer your boat in and out.  Probably totally close it to boating in the next couple of weeks. 

Here is a couple of pictures looking up toward the mountains.






This one is looking almost due west.  You can't see the Continental Divide because we are to close and the foot hills block the view.








This one is looking down the front range to the south and Colorado Springs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 6, 2021)

46F @ 90% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 50F.

Portland man arrested for drive by shooting at an Auto Zone store from stolen car.  Crazier yet, a thief steals a truck while a man is on the roof using it as a platform to service a sign, and then tries to shake him off with erratic driving.  Man survives and perpetrator arrested.

Owner clings to top of work truck as thief races all over Portland Wednesday morning

Got my blood tests results for my upcoming knee surgery the 15th and passed with flying colors.  Good thing I studied first.  A Covid test today for my upcoming kidney stone removal surgery the 9th.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2021)

Good morning 

tilling up the garden this weekend and having a bon ganja fire where we burn all the left over cannabis trees and try and get the town stoned , if the wind is right

but I need some coffee first and a hooter or two


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

@ Big....did you get a permit for that open burn.  My daughter is in charge of open burning in the state.   If you send me $$$$ I will get the permit rubber stamped for ya.  Please take note of how many dollar signs I put down......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> tilling up the garden this weekend and having a bon ganja fire where we burn all the left over cannabis trees and try and get the town stoned , if the wind is right
> 
> ...


We need Pics of that controlled burn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Still has Shi locked in his toolshed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

My Sisters Husband just Passed from Cancer 
Rest in Peace Shaman Will.............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

@Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Bubba
> View attachment 281665


Perfect. How do I make him my pic?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Perfect. How do I make him my pic?
> 
> Bubba


Copy that pic to your files and remember where you place it on computer
Now click on your avatar box with the B in it it will say EDIT (click that)
Then it will ask what file you want to up load and load that pic file from your computer. while doing it you can move the pic around to center it better and then hit save.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

You are gonna have to shrink it down.  I think 100 pixels maybe 50.

@ Big, watch for the Helicopter.....my daughter just sent the National Guard....wear clean underwear.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 6, 2021)

My cousin's son is a Medicolegal Death Investigator at Adams County Coroner if you need that kind of help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2021)

How's that Bubba. Your avatar is changed.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Cool. I was just trying to figure out the instructions....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

I like it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Cool. I was just trying to figure out the instructions....
> 
> Bubba


Hopper just wanted my thunder again


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

I want to be just like Roster.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Sisters Husband just Passed from Cancer Rest in Peace Shaman Will.............................




Condolences brother and thanks for the flute music!



Bubba said:


> Cool. I was just trying to figure out the instructions.... Bubba



Kool!  It's you for sure..............

@ Boo, from Rudedude.  





			
				Rudedude;1580765 said:
			
		

> If any Islanders talk to Boo tell him Rudie sends best wishes to him and his pooch, I hope things are growing green and life is groovie for him and his doggie.



Yesterday we not only had the predicted rain, but high winds, thunderstorms, and hail.  43F @ 86% RH, raining with 9 mph winds and predicted to reach 50F today.

Got my pre-surgery Covid test yesterday.  Gawd I hate those……………  5 seconds is an eternity when they are twisting a swap deeply up your nose, because it seriously burns then and for several minutes afterward.  

Breakfast out at Cadillac Café with Grayfox and NM this morning and nothing else on the calendar and tomorrow, with my kidney stone surgery scheduled for Tuesday.  Seriously looking forward to having this episode over and done with.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Coffee time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Shake hands with the devil!

Lock and load.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

Nothing Hotter than Chick with Firesticks


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

Morning perverts.  Hope all are off to a running start today.....only time you will see me run is is the cops are chasing me.

Gonna up pot and switch them today.  Early football game so will do this after Hopper's team kicks my teams a s s.  My team is a 10 point dog and I fear it won't be that close.

Don't forget to set your clocks back .... Wish he would get rid of Daylight Saving Time..pain.

What time is it...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

My new curtain


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

mornin bitches...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Got my pre-surgery Covid test yesterday.  Gawd I hate those……………  5 seconds is an eternity when they are twisting a swap deeply up your nose, because it seriously burns then and for several minutes afterward.


Had my one and only swab when my lungs plugged up. Said it was mandatory. I was so sick I let them. Never again. Might be mandatory for them, but it sure as h ell ain't for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Had my one and only swab when my lungs plugged up. Said it was mandatory. I was so sick I let them. Never again. Might be mandatory for them, but it sure as h ell ain't for me.


The heck with your toothbrush


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Good night, Mrs. Calabash, where ever you are.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Good morning all you feckers

have some fecking coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2021)

42F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 55F.

19 shootings over the weekend in Portland, including a double homicide, with over 95 cartridge cases recovered.

Poor Miss Layla has yet to adjust to Daylight savings time and has tried to get me up an hour early the last two days with nuzzles and whimpers. 

Tomorrows the day for my kidney stone removal!   As much as I’m not looking forward to the unpleasant procedure, I’m counting the minutes until this episode is over and done with.  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 42F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> 19 shootings over the weekend in Portland, including a double homicide, with over 95 cartridge cases recovered.
> 
> ...


Wishing You the best and a speedy recovery Brother


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 42F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> 19 shootings over the weekend in Portland, including a double homicide, with over 95 cartridge cases recovered.
> 
> ...





yep .. wishin' the best too for ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

So, my dog can't tell time.....started trying to get me up an hour early today......I am gonna have to explain Daylight Saving Time to her.  Long day just got longer.

Good luck on your procedure GW.  Hopefully you won't have to go through this again.

Just about done getting things shut down for winter.  Getting my sprinkler system blown out tomorrow.  Leaf mitigation, winter fertilizer and one last heavy drink of water needs doing... after that gutter cleaning and done for the outdoor season.

Watched the season premiere of Yellowstone last night...great show. Regular tv sucks so I am left to stream shows.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 281952
> View attachment 281953


If she's itching her butt that much, she must be wormy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

pute said:


> So, my dog can't tell time.....started trying to get me up an hour early today......I am gonna have to explain Daylight Saving Time to her.  Long day just got longer.
> 
> Good luck on your procedure GW.  Hopefully you won't have to go through this again.
> 
> ...


There is so many Youtube channels to watch I mostly watch them now
Very little TV for us mostly news and only FOX ,


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There is so many Youtube channels to watch I mostly watch them now
> Very little TV for us mostly news and only FOX ,



exactly .. and you can tell if the people you talk to are still being fed the bull


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If she's itching her butt that much, she must be wormy.




some ivermec will cure that


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

Why did I get divorced? Well, last week was my birthday. My wife didn't wish me a happy birthday. My parents forgot and so did my kids. I went to work and even my colleagues didn't wish me a happy birthday. As I entered my office, my secretary said, "Happy birthday, boss!" I felt so special. She asked me out for lunch. After lunch, she invited me to her apartment. We went there and she said, "Do you mind if I go into the bedroom for a minute?" "Okay," I said. She came out 5 minutes later with a birthday cake, my wife, my parents, my kids, my friends, & my colleagues all yelling, "SURPRISE!!!" while I was waiting on the sofa... naked.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

The teacher gave her fifth grade class an assignment: Get their parents to tell them a story with a moral at the end of it.
---The next day, the kids came back and, one by one, began to tell their stories.
There were all the regular types of stuff: Spilled milk and pennies saved. But then the teacher realized, that only Janie was left.
"Janie, do you have a story to share?"
"Yes ma'am. My daddy told me a story about my Mommy. She was a Marine pilot in Desert Storm, and her plane got hit. She had to bail out over enemy territory, and all she had was a flask of whiskey, a pistol, and a survival knife.
She drank the whiskey on the way down so the bottle wouldn't break, and then she parachuted right into the middle of 20 Iraqi troops........
She shot 15 of them with the pistol, until she ran out of bullets, killed four more with the knife, till the blade broke, and then she killed the last Iraqi with her bare hands."
''Good Heavens, 'said the horrified teacher. What did your Daddy tell you was the moral to this horrible story'?"
...."Don't Screw with Mommy when she's been drinking."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

Once again Hippie goes hungry


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wishing You the best and a speedy recovery Brother





patwi said:


> yep .. wishin' the best too for ya





pute said:


> Good luck on your procedure GW.  Hopefully you won't have to go through this again.



Thanks for the support and good thoughts brothers! Todays the day to get my kidney stone removed.   Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!1  

48F @ 91% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.

An arrest for felon in possession, unlawful use of a weapon and unlawful discharge of a weapon after firing multiple times in SW Portland and then attempting to elude.

Rat population on the rise in Portland along with the piles of trash and garbage.

I finished reading Rand Paul's book on socialism.  A good read!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

patwi said:


> View attachment 281999


lOOK gRAND mA It;s a hand crème dispenser


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the support and good thoughts brothers! Todays the day to get my kidney stone removed.   Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 48F @ 91% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.
> 
> ...


We shall talk soon , speedy procedure and out of pain Sir


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Yard work today.  Hopefully most everything outside will be put to bed for the upcoming winter.   Warm day so it will be comfortable working.  Cold now but should warm up soon.

Dinner out tonight.  Will be dark by then....gonna take some getting used to.

Friend stopping by first thing today....I better get it shiit together.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Now we know whats on Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I finished reading Rand Paul's book on socialism.  A good read!




yeah it is


.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We shall talk soon , speedy procedure and out of pain Sir



Thanks brother!  They removed the kidney stone this time and after an evening of moderate pain, as well as passing blood and clots, I’m relatively pain free this morning, following only 35 days of dealing with it.

46F @ 88% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 55F.

A couple more random shooting deaths and a new store burglarized days before their grand opening as a harbinger of things to come for them here in beautiful downtown Portland.

Cleaning ladies today and some quality time at Fernhill off leash dog park with the enthusiastic glad faced pup.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)

Glad to hear Bro Pain sucks
Spent the night in pain myself (back and neck) nothing helped.
Glad they got the stone


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

@ GW, glad you got you kidney stone issues behind you.  If you are like me there is always something else waiting for a Doctors assistance. My hand is gonna need surgery, my back hurts like he-ll and I still have shooting pains in my head....after an MRI and a Cat Scan.  Hmmm, what to do first. 

Windy as all get out here.  I walked the dog but Mrs Pute is gonna have to wait for another day to walk at the lake.  

I will never hire somebody to blow out my sprinkler system again.  Price has gone up to $90 for 6 zones.  Used to cost 30 or 40.  The guy told me Inflation and the price of gas was the reason.  I am thinking I can buy a compressor and never have to pay for this again.  At this rate it will cost $100 to walk across the street. 

I am bored, I wish I had somebody to shoot 9-ball or play ping pong with.  TV sucks.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW, glad you got you kidney stone issues behind you.  If you are like me there is always something else waiting for a Doctors assistance. My hand is gonna need surgery, my back hurts like he-ll and I still have shooting pains in my head....after an MRI and a Cat Scan.  Hmmm, what to do first.
> 
> Windy as all get out here.  I walked the dog but Mrs Pute is gonna have to wait for another day to walk at the lake.
> 
> ...


Compressor would be nice, it could be used for many other purposes as well.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I am bored, I wish I had somebody to *shoot 9-ball* or play ping pong with.  TV sucks.


Gotta say it:  December 9, 1967 -- I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition 8-ball game.

Well... it went thisaway:  Instead of waiting with my hand up to get possibly picked, I just picked up the cue and ducked under the rope.  I was in.

Fats: * "Ah!  We have a volunteer.  You want to break?"*

Me (scared): *"Nah.  You break."*

Fats: *"Then you won't get to shoot!"*  Audience of hundreds laughs, my scrotes shrivel.

Fats smashed the deck -- and by the wonders of the Fickle Finger of Fate Fairly Furgling Fats, nothing went in.

I lined up an easy shot, and that's one.  Fats blows his nose.  When he does, his whole belly rises up and down six inches.

Lined up another easy one.  Plunk. Two.  Lined up another, and Fats announces to the crowd, "WE GOT A STRAIGHT SHOOTER HERE!" <-- Which, of course, is an insult... since anybody could see I was just trying to get a ball in the pocket, and really had no idea where the cue ball would wind up.  I WAS a straight shooter.

Got to the fourth ball when I got too tight and missed. Fats picked up his stick and goes wocketa-wocketa-wocketa (_curdled my sperm_) until there is nothing left but the cue ball nice and set up for the 8 ball which is at the edge of a corner pocket.

Instead of just tapping it in, he made a 4-bank shot all around the table.

Plunk goes the 8 ball.  Oh, wait... lookit!  PLUNK! goes the cue ball.

Fats scratched.

Now for the denouement (day-noom-wha):  The guy I was with palmed the cue ball without my knowledge (or anybody else's that might've said something) and hurried me out of the building.  Gave me the 8-ball.  I have it to this day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2021)

Walt's stoned again. He's told that story at least three times so far....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt's stoned again. He's told that story at least three times so far....



and I’ve loved it all three times....

I mean , what are the odds of having only met Fats let alone  beat him in a game!?

amazing , really against all odds


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

over and out


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2021)

Good morning 

day 4 of the China flu , lots of coughing and sneezing and general malaise but we are pressing on

happy Veterans Day to all my comrades in arms

7 yrs USAF and USAFANG last assignment was with the 138th TAC Fighter Group out of Oklahoma ...we were a Red Horse rapid deployment team


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ness (Nov 11, 2021)

Happy Veterans Day, to all men and women who served our country.  Getting ready to see the Dr.  I'm going to get a right knee replacement.  I already had my left knee done.  The left one came along just fine.  55 F, and rain is comeing.  
'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Happy Veterans Day, to all men and women who served our country.  Getting ready to see the Dr.  I'm going to get a right knee replacement.  I already had my left knee done.  The left one came along just fine.  55 F, and rain is comeing.
> '


Good Luck, How long was it before you could walk after replacement?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to hear Bro Pain sucks Spent the night in pain myself (back and neck) nothing helped.
> Glad they got the stone





pute said:


> @ GW, glad you got you kidney stone issues behind you.  If you are like me there is always something else waiting for a Doctors assistance. My hand is gonna need surgery, my back hurts like he-ll and I still have shooting pains in my head....after an MRI and a Cat Scan.  Hmmm, what to do first.
> 
> I will never hire somebody to blow out my sprinkler system again.  Price has gone up to $90 for 6 zones.  Used to cost 30 or 40.  The guy told me Inflation and the price of gas was the reason.  I am thinking I can buy a compressor and never have to pay for this again.



Thanks for the commiseration and good thoughts brothers!  Now that my kidney pain is gone, my attention is again focused on my other pains, like neck and back.  The golden years for taking such good care of ourselves.................

I would definitely buy a compressor before I would pay that.......  I added a fitting to mine for a quick air disconnect when I was searching for the leak earlier this year.



ness2 said:


> Happy Veterans Day, to all men and women who served our country.  Getting ready to see the Dr.  I'm going to get a right knee replacement.  I already had my left knee done.  The left one came along just fine.



Good luck with your knee replacement.  I've had both of mine replaced and after 21 years wore the first one out.  I'm scheduled to replace it's UHMW wear pad next Monday.  Seems like patch, patch, patch here of late..............






54F @ 97% RH, heavy rain with predicted flooding and landslides, and predicted to reach 66F.

Stent removal from my ureter this morning and discussion of my urine analysis with Urologists regarding why I continue to get kidney stones.

Semper Fi fellow vets!  Thank for serving, especially those whom gave all..............


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

Wake up Misfits!!!  Gonna be a nice day here. Wind finally died down and the locals are out walking their dogs already.  I will wait until it warms up a bit.

@ GW, funny how you get one pain taken care of and you realize there are others to replace it.  Seems like my aches and pains are taking turns fargin with me.

@ness2, good luck on the knee.  I have never had the privilege but from what I have seen and heard replacement is not near as bad as it was a few years ago.


Ok, time to do something even if it is wrong.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

and one for Pute




Don't release make fertilizer


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Pute, you chased the winds away but ya chased 'em right up to me. Trees are dancing, and I had to chase down a large tarp that wanted to head to the next county. Got all my leaves, the neighbor two doors down, and even mowed the house three doors down that's up for sale. Third time for that place. I figure the realtor owes me a couple 'o beers for my efforts, but I won't hold my breath.
Back is really angry with me for all the bouncing around on the tractor, but it had to be done. That rear bagging X350R is sure handy. Don't even have to climb out of the saddle to empty it; just reach back and grab the lever. Sweet.

Time for a shower and a bowl of bubble, and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## ness (Nov 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Luck, How long was it before you could walk after replacement?



Thank you for the luck.  Alway can use it. The Dr canceled my appointment.  My left knee went very well, I was up and about in two weeks walking with no help with cane.  Everyone was amazed. Hoping the right knee will do the same.


----------



## ness (Nov 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the commiseration and good thoughts brothers!  Now that my kidney pain is gone, my attention is again focused on my other pains, like neck and back.  The golden years for taking such good care of ourselves.................
> 
> I would definitely buy a compressor before I would pay that.......  I added a fitting to mine for a quick air disconnect when I was searching for the leak earlier this year.
> 
> ...



Thank you Tattered Old Graywolf and good luck with your UHMW wear pad.  What is the wear pad?  Does that go outside of the knee or something that is placed inside the knee?  Sorry you have to go threw kidney stones.  Hope the Dr. fine a solution.


----------



## ness (Nov 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Wake up Misfits!!!  Gonna be a nice day here. Wind finally died down and the locals are out walking their dogs already.  I will wait until it warms up a bit.
> 
> @ GW, funny how you get one pain taken care of and you realize there are others to replace it.  Seems like my aches and pains are taking turns fargin with me.
> 
> ...



Thank you pute, I just hope it turns out like the first one.  Foggy out this morning and chilly.  Just put socks on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Weedhopper in the morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

*HOPING @bigsur51 AND HIS LIL LADY ARE FEELING MUCH BETTER TODAY.



*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

hOPE mY GOOD FRIEND @Agent 57 IS DOING OK


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW, funny how you get one pain taken care of and you realize there are others to replace it.  Seems like my aches and pains are taking turns fargin with me.



It does seem like a lot falling apart in our golden years, so its good for me to periodically remind myself of the alternatives.








ness2 said:


> Thank you Tattered Old Graywolf and good luck with your UHMW wear pad.  What is the wear pad?  Does that go outside of the knee or something that is placed inside the knee?  Sorry you have to go threw kidney stones.  Hope the Dr. fine a solution.



Thanks brother!  The Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene wear pad is inside the knee joint like the original cartilage (meniscus), between the two nickel cobalt metal joint parts.  On average they last about 15 years, but I got 21 out of my left one, probably because I have large bones and joints for my size.

60F @ 93% RH, rain with 7 mph winds, and predicted to reach 62F.

Lots of rain and crashes related to flooding, as well as landslides closing roads, with more rain to come and a flood watch in place on local waterways.

$117.1 million spent this year on homeless support, and Portland is once again number one, this time in the rampant number of cars stolen and stripped on the west coast, most found in homeless camps.  The police tow the shells, but make no effort to establish who the perpetrators are.  A record number of catalytic converters still being stolen as well, begging the question who is fencing the parts.

I had my stent removed yesterday, but will have to redo my urine analysis test in 30 days, because my system was out of whack from stones and et al when I took the first one.

Alas another (3rd) Covid test this morning for my knee surgery Monday, which I’ve learned to seriously hate but aren’t given a choice.  I commiserate with anyone who has to be regularly tested to work!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *HOPING @bigsur51 AND HIS LIL LADY ARE FEELING MUCH BETTER TODAY.*​



Begging the question of, "How are you and your lady doing Big?"


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

"Alas another (3rd) Covid test this morning for my knee surgery Monday, which I’ve learned to seriously hate but aren’t given a choice. I commiserate with anyone who has to be regularly tested to work!!"

China has been doing poopshute swabs. It would have to be better than them trying to lobotomize you with a swab. Roster says it ain't half bad once you learn to relax.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> "Alas another (3rd) Covid test this morning for my knee surgery Monday, which I’ve learned to seriously hate but aren’t given a choice. I commiserate with anyone who has to be regularly tested to work!!"
> 
> China has been doing poopshute swabs. It would have to be better than them trying to lobotomize you with a swab. Roster says it ain't half bad once you learn to relax.....






You thought getting nasal raped with the Covid Q-tip was bad enough? Well, you have not seen anything yet. Before long Westerners may be required to bend over and take it up the anus in order to prove they are free of Covid. It is already happening in China.

From WebMD:



> Anal testing is being used so far only on select groups, mainly high-risk cases and people in quarantine. Some people who have been subjected to anal testing include passengers arriving in Beijing and a group of more than 1,000 schoolchildren and teachers who were thought to have been exposed to the virus, Forbes reported.


The Virus lives longer in the Shitz
China for the win
Y


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks like Japan is also pulling the Plug on Western Medicine and just building more hospitals and beds , let mother nature take its course


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Won't be so bad, out of pain at least. and no more projects needing to be done.


----------



## ness (Nov 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It does seem like a lot falling apart in our golden years, so its good for me to periodically remind myself of the alternatives.
> 
> View attachment 282215
> 
> ...



Graywolf your surgery will be just fine.  I'm wondering how my knee surgery will turn out when the time comes.  They have come up with so many great ideas when it come to surgery.  I'm wondering what the future will begin.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

Crikey -- The lot of us have been assembled from scrap parts.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits, back from a nice walk at the lake.  Now I have to get my arize up on the roof and clean the gutters.

Forgot to post this.....gutters are clean now and I didn't even fall off the roof.  Swept the leaves out of the garage as well.  Don't know why....tomorrow they will be back.  




Paddy was on his deathbed and knew the end was near.

His nurse, his wife, his daughter and 2 sons are with him at his home in Belfast.

He asks for 2 independent witnesses to be present and a camcorder be in place to record his last wishes.

When all is ready he begins to speak:

"My son Seamus, I want you to take the houses in Cultra."
"My daughter Geraldine, you take the apartments over in Malone Road."
"My son Patrick Junior, I want you to take the offices in the City centre."
"Bridget, my dear wife, please take all the residential properties on the Upper Lisburn Road ."

The nurse and witnesses are blown away.
They did not realize the extent of Paddy's wealth.

As he slips away, the nurse says to his wife,

"Mrs O'Shaughnessy, my deepest condolences. Your husband must have been such a hard-working and wonderful man to have accumulated all this property"

"Property?”, his wife replies.
“The silly sod was a window cleaner


----------



## Bubba (Nov 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> "Alas another (3rd) Covid test this morning for my knee surgery Monday, which I’ve learned to seriously hate but aren’t given a choice. I commiserate with anyone who has to be regularly tested to work!!"
> 
> China has been doing poopshute swabs. It would have to be better than them trying to lobotomize you with a swab. Roster says it ain't half bad once you learn to relax.....


I'm sure he has perfected that....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'm sure he has perfected that....
> 
> Bubba







I have the perfect extra large test probe for you buddy


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

You guys crack me up. Hurt my back laughin'! Shit  like this is the main reason I come here. ❤


----------



## Patwi (Nov 12, 2021)

I Am ... Kyle Rittenhouse



.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm actually Bat man.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Fking Stoners.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> China has been doing poopshute swabs. It would have to be better than them trying to lobotomize you with a swab. Roster says it ain't half bad once you learn to relax.....



It couldn't hardly be any worse.................



ness2 said:


> Graywolf your surgery will be just fine.  I'm wondering how my knee surgery will turn out when the time comes.  They have come up with so many great ideas when it come to surgery.  I'm wondering what the future will begin.



There was light years difference between my first knee surgery in 1960 and my first knee replacement in 2000, as there was between my first knee replacement and the second one in 2014.  I walked the same day they replaced the last one and went home the next day.  If all they have to do is replace my UHMW knee wear pad this time, I expect to go home the same day.

51F @ 96% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 53F.

More flooding and landslides.  Fairview Lake homes flooded and seriously damaged after homeless camp kept city workers from accessing the municipal sump pumps with gunfire. 

Someone drilled a hole in a neighbor’s pickup gas tank to get around their cap lock and drained their tank.

Got my pre-surgery Covid test out of the way and it showed negative.  Not as bad as the last two times as I had a different technician, who didn’t ram the swab in as far as it would go.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a friend this morning, trying out a new restaurant.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

....and my bat bulb is burnt out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

^^^^^Can never find the hole even when the Bat Light worked


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Wasn't really looking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Thats what they all say


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Nobody comes between old  candice and her food


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

Seasoned priest takes a newly ordained one golfing.
Young priest misses a stroke and yells DAMMIT missed!
The old priest scowls but says nothing.
Minutes later, the young one misses another stroke DAMMIT missed!

The old priest takes the young one by the shoulders and says "Young man, I must warn you: carry on like that and a bolt will come from the blue and strike you down."

It's several more holes before the young one makes a mistake and blurts DAMMIT missed!

A bolt comes from the blue and kills the senior priest.

And the young one listens in wonderment to a voice from the heavens DAMMIT missed!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Seasoned priest takes a newly ordained one golfing.
> Young priest misses a stroke and yells DAMMIT missed!
> The old priest scowls but says nothing.
> Minutes later, the young one misses another stroke DAMMIT missed!
> ...


That Old Father Murphy gets me everytime


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Done curing the last outdoor and  it smells and smokes super good.
The smell lingers for days after smoking a Jay in the house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

You bet Roster....let me get my Cain.....oh I mean


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Promised myself I was going to have a heal up day and do nothing. Damn, I hate a liar. Wrestled three huge, two medium, and one small cage outside and power washed 'em 'til they looked new. Gotta do it two or three times a year, and snows coming, so today was the day. Old Hen helped out in the dragging, bless her heart.
I'd say I'm not doing shit tomorrow, but I'd be jinxing myself.  
Smoked some Apollo 13 that was grown in the UP by a good friend (ya'll know him). Stuff's sure got a kick to it. Think I'll find a spooky movie to laugh at.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2021)

pute said:


> You bet Roster....let me get my Cain.....oh I mean



Leave us not forget the martial art known as "Cane". 

Self-Defense Canes | Self Defense Walking Cane | Cane Masters

60F @ 89% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 64F.

Just your average Portland weekend so far:

Shelter in place order in effect after police attempted to stop a vehicle for traffic violations and were fired upon and evaded, despite later flattening the tires with a spike strip. Perpetrators fled on foot and escaped.

Downtown bar fight escalated when the perpetrator returned with a gun and was driven off by bar owner discharging a gun in the air. Perpetrator still at large, but the police confiscated the bar owner’s gun, though they have not yet filed charges against him.

Gunfire in NE Portland, which took the police over an hour to respond to due to reduced manpower from defunding, as well as officers retiring or resigning from the force in disgust.

A homemade explosive device set off at the front of a home and miraculously the police apprehended the perpetrator hiding nearby.

A gorgeous day for dog walking, which didn’t escape Miss Layla’s (Promotions Inc.) attention, and which she successfully heavily promoted.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

It's a Mad World


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2021)

Morning guys. Big ole white flakes coming down at a steady rate. It's pretty, but I'll be whining about it in a month or two. Might have to switch to long pants and hang the shorts up 'til next year, and as soon as we get 6" that sticks, the sandals get swapped out for jungle boots and socks. Yuck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Big ole white flakes coming down at a steady rate. It's pretty, but I'll be whining about it in a month or two. Might have to switch to long pants and hang the shorts up 'til next year, and as soon as we get 6" that sticks, the sandals get swapped out for jungle boots and socks. Yuck.


I never stop wearing my retirement shorts


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.  Back from breakfast, then across the street and chatted with the neighbors who had gathered for Sunday coffee.  Talked a bunch and accomplished nothing.  But ya gotta play nice with the neighbors.  Shower taken and now settling down for the game.  I see your Cowboys bounced back from last week Hopper. They looked like they were pissed off about loosing to the lowly Broncos last week.  Broncos fans think we are now a super bowl contender....I have a feeling a case of reality is about to sneak up and bite them and the Broncos in the arize.  We will know in about 3 hours.

Better move GW.....the leader of BLM is threating violence if we start arresting people again......interesting to see what happens.  If the police bow down to these thugs all of our cities will be just like Portland, SF and NY.  This needs to stop NOW.  If it doesn't we will become a 3rd world country in months.  You will need 2 shotguns and a pistol to go grocery shopping. 

Now for the good news.......hmmmmm....I will have to get back to you as soon as I hear some. 

Things are getting better already.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2021)

Figured I'd take today off and heal up. Must have been a flaw in my logic, 'cause all I did was stiffen up. This gettin' old crap ain't for sissies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never stop wearing my retirement shorts


Either you don't live in the north or you don't leave the house in the winter. Inside, shorts. After it stays in the thirties, long pants for outside. Yep, I'm a wimp.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Either you don't live in the north or you don't leave the house in the winter. Inside, shorts. After it stays in the thirties, long pants for outside. Yep, I'm a wimp.


LOL Nope  The neighbors think Im crazy when I snow blow in shorts and a tee. Keep em on their toes I say.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Either you don't live in the north or you don't leave the house in the winter. Inside, shorts. After it stays in the thirties, long pants for outside. Yep, I'm a wimp.


I m the same...I can't take the cold or heat for that matter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

pute said:


> I m the same...I can't take the cold or heat for that matter.


I have to admit Cold has begun to bother me too
I wake up at night my wife has ceiling fan on high speed and thermo set at 58degs, I have to deep breathe under the blanket to warm up.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL Nope  The neighbors think Im crazy when I snow blow in shorts and a tee. Keep em on their toes I say.


If not show them your special bullets, that will remove all doubt LOL...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2021)

Yeah Pute. My Cowboys were a little pissed. We kicked that ass 43 to 3. Sent them birds back to Atlanta. 
The Broncos got an ass whipping by the Eagles. Go figure. I would have thought the Broncos would have beat the Eagles. Not that it hurt my feelings.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Unca Walt showing off his Ruger Super Black Hawk with the extended clip he improvised during his time stuck in a Fox Hole.
ie: trench art


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Might have to switch to long pants and hang the shorts up 'til next year, and as soon as we get 6" that sticks, the sandals get swapped out for jungle boots and socks. Yuck.



I've become a wimp in my dotage.  I reserve shorts for when it is over 90F and switch from regular jeans to flannel lined jeans when the temperature falls below 50F.  I do wear sandals year around, but change to solid shoes when walking in the rain and to boots for the snow.



pute said:


> Better move GW.....the leader of BLM is threating violence if we start arresting people again......interesting to see what happens.  If the police bow down to these thugs all of our cities will be just like Portland, SF and NY.  This needs to stop NOW.  If it doesn't we will become a 3rd world country in months.  You will need 2 shotguns and a pistol to go grocery shopping.



We would have sold out and moved already, but for Grayfox who is loath to leave her friends and family.  Now at our ages, it would be a major undertaking to sell our properties, unload all of our accumulated "treasures", and move yet another time.

57F @ 84 RH, cloudy with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 59F.

Well, todays the day for my knee surgery that I’ve been waiting for since early this year, but thwarted by the pandemic.  Hopefully just to replace the UHMW wear pad and I will get to return home later yet today, but prepared to replace the whole assembly if anything is loose and spend a day or two in the hospital.

Certainly, more involved that either of my previous knee surgeries, or either of my total knee replacements, in that not only did I have to get Covid tested, but I had to spend quality time with pre-surgery review of my whole medical history, had blood panels taken twice, get clearance from a cardiac physician, go over the same medical history a second time with the hospital, and scrub daily for the last five days with Hibiclens antibacterial soap.  I also had to watch a u-tube production on knee replacement with my care giver and discuss my home equipment and arrangement with a specialist.

They also insisted that I obtain a walker, where before I’ve always used crutches or a cane, as well as strongly suggesting that I pick up a “hip kit” of useful tools to assist me dressing, and a shower stool to help me bathe.

 A double gorgeous day yesterday for dog walking and clearly a high percent of the population agreed with me and “Promotions Inc.”, because the sidewalks were full of others doing the same thing, requiring a lot of dodging and detouring.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've become a wimp in my dotage.  I reserve shorts for when it is over 90F and switch from regular jeans to flannel lined jeans when the temperature falls below 50F.  I do wear sandals year around, but change to solid shoes when walking in the rain and to boots for the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK I'm sure everything will be fine and we shall hear from you later today or tonight. 
Just think you will have a new knee again (well sort of)
Best of Luck GW


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Happy moanday.

@GW....good luck .... Knee replacement is as simple as changing your socks....but that is easy for me to say I'm not the one going under the knife.

@ Hopper. Yup the Cowboys righted their ship and the Broncos returned to bottom feeding.

Warm and another wind event here today.  Gardening and my normal walk are on tap today.  Still no snow here...record latest snow fall here is this week.....probably gonna break the record.   Mid November and I am still watering outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2021)

Windy, dull, and dreary at my end of the island, but no rain or white stuff falling, so I'll take it. Still feeling lazy, but I gotta do something, even if it's wrong. Might get energetic and pick up the road. Today was garbage & recycle day, and crap always manages to blow outta people's trash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy moanday.
> 
> @GW....good luck .... Knee replacement is as simple as changing your socks....but that is easy for me to say I'm not the one going under the knife.
> 
> ...


Pute figured it out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba Gets the spotlight too
Get it done




1-800-Iam-ALawyer You'll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Waiting for the Mason to fix the new driveway
Why the heck is no one on time anymore?
Years ago my Dad (when we had the 36ft fishing eltro boat) would tell his friends be there by 6:45 we leave the dock at 7am.
At 7am if you were not on boat we left, even if you were pulling up he would not turn around for you, hated people who were not on time, 
I too am the same way now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Sometimes I think I need Professional Help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282376


Thanks for reminding me, like my back doesn't already!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Time to get my azz in gear, be around later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

OK Back 20 bags of leaves down
Still no ******* masons


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bubba Gets the spotlight too
> Get it done
> View attachment 282375
> 
> 1-800-Iam-ALawyer You'll


I have MUCH bigger boobs! I only mow lawn in a manzeer, or Bro

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Poor Poor Patwi


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

I've been where the taint meets the road


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

Watching Street Outlaws.  Come a long way!  Not street cars at all.  Pro Mods on the track now days.  Give me a good street race on a back county road.  4 speed, big block, all motor.


----------



## ness (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Greywolf sure hope you are feeling well after your operation.  Been getting the kitchen ready for Thanksgiving.  Me and TJ are going to a friends house for a get together.  I'm cooking the turkey and apple pie.  Have a great day Island Of Misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits.  Greywolf sure hope you are feeling well after your operation.  Been getting the kitchen ready for Thanksgiving.  Me and TJ are going to a friends house for a get together.  I'm cooking the turkey and apple pie.  Have a great day Island Of Misfits.


Ness is Back  ......................................... Have a Great Turkey Day if we dont see ya


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 16, 2021)

Just makin' balls for the get together on turkey day. I wanna deep fry another turkey before I take the dirt nap. Never had one taste as good.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Out of concerns of shortages Mrs Pute did all Thanksgiving shopping before the rush.  We are set.  Only 4 of us this year.  Should be a good time ....football, 9 ball, ping pong and turkey.


----------



## Agent 57 (Nov 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> hOPE mY GOOD FRIEND @Agent 57 IS DOING OK


I’m good my brother. Been readjusting to a swing shift. Not to mention working like a 25 year old kid again.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

big still outta pocket ?


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I’m good my brother. Been readjusting to a swing shift. Not to mention working like a 25 year old kid again.


Glad to hear stop by when you get a chance to come up for air 
Don't let them work you to hard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Out of concerns of shortages Mrs Pute did all Thanksgiving shopping before the rush.  We are set.  Only 4 of us this year.  Should be a good time ....football, 9 ball, ping pong and turkey.


We got a 24lb last week but we Love Turkey leftovers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

How is Big feeling


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Out of concerns of shortages Mrs Pute did all Thanksgiving shopping before the rush.  We are set.  Only 4 of us this year.  Should be a good time ....football, 9 ball, ping pong and turkey.


No puffing?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No puffing?
> 
> Bubba


That goes without saying my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 282467
> View attachment 282468


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

A version for Unca


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GOOD LUCK I'm sure everything will be fine and we shall hear from you later today or tonight.
> Just think you will have a new knee again (well sort of) Best of Luck GW





pute said:


> @GW....good luck .... Knee replacement is as simple as changing your socks....but that is easy for me to say I'm not the one going under the knife.





ness2 said:


> Greywolf sure hope you are feeling well after your operation.



Thank ya'll for the good thoughts!  The surgery went well, though the process ended up being a circus and they did keep me overnight.  I went in at 8:30AM and they didn’t get to me until about 4:00PM, forcing the overnight stay.

I used to be athletic, so have a slow resting heart beat around 52 to 54 when awake and lower when asleep, so I kept setting off the heart rate monitor set at 50 bpm and it would immediately wake me up.  I finally got them to set it at 45 bpm, but then every time I moved for some reason it set off the blood oxygen sensor waking me up.  I finally gave up and just spent the night reading a paleontology book on my Kindle.

They only had to replace the UHMW wear pad, but as it turns out, the pad wasn’t worn out, it was cracked from when I did the header slipping on the [email protected]#$%^&*() anti-skid pad the city is putting at all the new handicap access curbs here.  When they are wet, they are treacherous.

Clearly no one has tested their coefficient of friction wet, leading me wonder who is getting a kickback for installing them.

I plan to establish the wet coefficient of friction and send scathing letters to the Mayor, the responsible Commissioner, and the media.

50F @ 66% RH, cloudy, and predicted to stay at 50F.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank ya'll for the good thoughts!  The surgery went well, though the process ended up being a circus and they did keep me overnight.  I went in at 8:30AM and they didn’t get to me until about 4:00PM, forcing the overnight stay.
> 
> I used to be athletic, so have a slow resting heart beat around 52 to 54 when awake and lower when asleep, so I kept setting off the heart rate monitor set at 50 bpm and it would immediately wake me up.  I finally got them to set it at 45 bpm, but then every time I moved for some reason it set off the blood oxygen sensor waking me up.  I finally gave up and just spent the night reading a paleontology book on my Kindle.
> 
> ...


Glad you are Out, I thought you should be around soon.
So soon you will taking the little lady





Going to start calling you Johnny T.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh and you should talk to a lawyer about that fall


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> reading a paleontology book on my Kindle.





nothing like finding out stuff about human life before our current preholocene epoch .. life huh ?



.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

Glad things went well GW.  Do your physical therapy.  

Been awol today. Dealing with unexpected shiit.


----------



## ness (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ness is Back  ......................................... Have a Great Turkey Day if we dont see ya



Thank you Roster, I should be around.  Roster, I'm using Bovada packs and I was wondering, do you just leave the jars alone or burp the jars once in awhile?  I don't wait until the branches snap to harvest.  I wait until the outside buds are dry to the touch and the bud springs back a little then I jar them up.  I was also wondering wear you get all the picture you guys post?   And, I can't fine any good smiley faces.  Need more coffee.


----------



## ness (Nov 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank ya'll for the good thoughts!  The surgery went well, though the process ended up being a circus and they did keep me overnight.  I went in at 8:30AM and they didn’t get to me until about 4:00PM, forcing the overnight stay.
> 
> I used to be athletic, so have a slow resting heart beat around 52 to 54 when awake and lower when asleep, so I kept setting off the heart rate monitor set at 50 bpm and it would immediately wake me up.  I finally got them to set it at 45 bpm, but then every time I moved for some reason it set off the blood oxygen sensor waking me up.  I finally gave up and just spent the night reading a paleontology book on my Kindle.
> 
> ...



Morning Island of Misfits.  Greywolf, I bet your glad you are home.  How is your pain level.  1-10 scale?  Take it easy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad you are Out, I thought you should be around soon.  So soon you will taking the little lady  Going to start calling you Johnny T.



Yeah, Johnny B. Good doesn't fit well and has already been taken.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh and you should talk to a lawyer about that fall



I blew about $120K and several thousand hours defending my self against a suit since 2016 and am disinclined in getting into another one any time soon.



patwi said:


> nothing like finding out stuff about human life before our current preholocene epoch .. life huh ?



The two books I'm reading are about life in general, but humans evolution is discussed  The one about DNA mutations is especially interesting as it covers how genes are switched on and off, in addition to mutated.  Especially the part that suggests chordates evolved from juvenile Sea Squirts and that humans evolved from juvenile apes.



pute said:


> Glad things went well GW.  Do your physical therapy.



Thanks! already working on it.



ness2 said:


> Morning Island of Misfits.  Greywolf, I bet your glad you are home.  How is your pain level.  1-10 scale?  Take it easy.



Estatic to be home.  So far a four without taking anything but Tylenol.  I have Oxycodone, but won't take them if I can keep from it.  I started a stool softener regiment before surgery, so didn't get constipated this time and would like to keep it that way.

37F @ 93% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 51F.  Brrrrrrrrr for this time of year………

Sex Worker Rights Act Ballot measure filed with state of Oregon to decriminalize prostitution.

Hobbling around with a walker and doing stretching exercises to loosen up my rebuilt bionic knee.  

Grayfox is driving me to my dental appointment this morning to try to amend my temporary upper plate that has produced a pressure sore.  I was unable to get an appointment last week before my knee surgery and my new plate is not due until the end of the month.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

pute said:


> That goes without saying my friend.


Reminds me of a funny...buddy of mine having family for Holiday dinner. He lives up by a water treatment park, so he motored up there to spark one. He only noticed one other car, who kept flashing headlights at him. 

I had to tell him that is a known area for pickups.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Roster, I should be around.  Roster, I'm using Bovada packs and I was wondering, do you just leave the jars alone or burp the jars once in awhile?  I don't wait until the branches snap to harvest.  I wait until the outside buds are dry to the touch and the bud springs back a little then I jar them up.  I was also wondering wear you get all the picture you guys post?   And, I can't fine any good smiley faces.  Need more coffee.


    Nessie





Morn Ness
Most times I dry to almost snap then I move into large sealable containers where I put buds in opened up paper grocery bags (brown ones) I leave them sealed up with a good calibrated humidity meter for a few more days always checking the Humidity lvls. Once the humidity drops to 60-62% I move to Mason jars (half filled with the dry spongy buds) . I then burp them once a day until They are stable and most of the smell has returned (bag appeal) Then I add a 62% Boveda pak and top the jar with bud from another, I do this for a longer term storage.
Works for me, just do not dry down past 55% , I feel once you go below that, there is not going back up.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Trying to get my bearrings.  Yesterday was a blur.  One of those days.  Cloudy and cold but my sun is shining again.  

Lots to do today after taking a sick day yesterday.  Gotta figure out where to start...not before coffee though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Grumble grumble , I have an outdoor storage shed (tent type) 
ie: garage made from steel poles and a crappy Chinese plastic cover.
Worked great 1st two yrs, now every 3 yrs I put a new heavy gauge tarp over it and tie down all the points Pain in azz......
Yep you guessed it its time again. Maybe in a day or two I have to work my way up to the Challenge.   The UV kills the covers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Trying to get my bearrings.  Yesterday was a blur.  One of those days.  Cloudy and cold but my sun is shining again.
> 
> Lots to do today after taking a sick day yesterday.  Gotta figure out where to start...not before coffee though.


One step , Hummm Coffee


----------



## ness (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nessie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Roster.  Have a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That cartoon reminded me of this quote...

*"See that old guy with the walker? He was more badass than you will ever be."*


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Roster, I should be around.  Roster, I'm using Bovada packs and I was wondering, do you just leave the jars alone or burp the jars once in awhile?  I don't wait until the branches snap to harvest.  I wait until the outside buds are dry to the touch and the bud springs back a little then I jar them up.  I was also wondering wear you get all the picture you guys post?   And, I can't fine any good smiley faces.  Need more coffee.


Once under 70%, I feel safe leaving them jarred, with occasional burp until 63%.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Once under 70%, I feel safe leaving them jarred, with occasional burp until 63%.
> 
> Bubba


There are many ways to dry, I found over the yrs the way I do it is the safest and easiest for me, I don't worry about being to moist for mold to form and I can control the way the bud dries slowly to not get too dry before jarring and burping off gas build up


----------



## kevinn (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There are many ways to dry, I found over the yrs the way I do it is the safest and easiest for me, I don't worry about being to moist for mold to form and I can control the way the bud dries slowly to not get too dry before jarring and burping off gas build up


Thats right, many ways, once you find your method, stick with it! I'm getting ready to do first DRY trim, so my method is going to get a little revision.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

kevinn said:


> View attachment 282507


Did a Smurf use that toilet.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

pute said:


> The nice thing about weed is that It doesn't know what political party it is a member of.  Independent???  I don't know how anybody could be independent in these times.  As far a being legal ..... it is legal in Colorado but they make it impossible to be compliant with this stupid 12 plant rule.  6 in veg and 6 in flower.   Any idiot knows that is impossible to do.  Another trap by LEO.


We do have Red Point and Blueberry....

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

Early in the Second World War, an American pilot named Owen Baggett had to abandon his B-24 under fire from Japanese planes. Bailing out, he was surprised to see the Japanese pilot swing back around to attack him as he floated to the ground.

He then bravely did two things. First, he drew his 1911 from his holster and held it against his side. Second, he hung limply in his harness as if dead or mortally wounded.




2nd Lieutenant Owen John Baggett in 1943

Seeing no movement from his enemy, the Japanese pilot got overconfident and flew in close to inspect his kill. Baggett waited until the last second to raise his 1911 and fire at the passing pilot from extremely close range.

Shooting more out of frustration than any real hope of doing damage, he was amazed to see the Japanese pilot slump. The plane then swiftly went out of control and crashed. This was  witnessed by other aviators.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Good old 1911. What a great Country it was then.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

Moar Old Guy Trivia: 

Some people would wonder how the heck the bullet could get to the pilot?  Armor plate and/or heavy glass would stop a lousy pistol bullet, wouldn't it?

Turns out armor was considered cowardly.  But mostly it was weight. Ever been inside a B-17? You suddenly realize their is perhaps 1/8 inch of soft aluminum between you and anything flying through the air.  Would not slow down a .22  <-- TINS

The Jap fighter planes were the same light construction... as in:  Do you want to _*fly*_, or do you want a tank?  So the .45 hitting the pilot in the body is the highest probability.  Right through the 'paper' side of the aircraft.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Father in law was a Sperry ball gunner on a 24. He said the Krauts had their elite fighter pilots that had yellow stripes on their wings. Everybody went into pucker factor when they'd come sliding in between the flock. He personally dumped a triple striper.
He said that the guy had killed the tail gunner, and had closed in just enough that the top gunner and belly gunner (him) couldn't get a clear shot at him, and was unloading round after round into the plane.
He called up to the pilot and told him to play like a dolphin. The pilot would rise, and the top gunner could get off a burst at him, and when he dove, Tony let him have it. After playing the game for a few minutes, Tony got off a bust and watched it chisel through the 109's cockpit and turn the pilot's head into a mist. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

They were newer jet fighters, but remember the Johnson Wax commercials with machine gun bullets bouncing off the canopy? That just popped in my head.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Father in law was a Sperry ball gunner on a 24. He said the Krauts had their elite fighter pilots that had yellow stripes on their wings. Everybody went into pucker factor when they'd come sliding in between the flock. He personally dumped a triple striper.
> He said that the guy had killed the tail gunner, and had closed in just enough that the top gunner and belly gunner (him) couldn't get a clear shot at him, and was unloading round after round into the plane.
> He called up to the pilot and told him to play like a dolphin. The pilot would rise, and the top gunner could get off a burst at him, and when he dove, Tony let him have it. After playing the game for a few minutes, Tony got off a bust and watched it chisel through the 109's cockpit and turn the pilot's head into a mist. Mission accomplished.


Pink Mist I love it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Shame the trick can only be done once


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2021)

45F @ 52% RH, cloudy with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 54F.

Portland spike in carjackings………….  11 year old arrested last month for armed robberies and car jackings but released pending trial, arrested again Monday for another spree.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was finally able to get into my dentist to have my temporary upper plate modified to relieve a pressure sore that was making it difficult to eat.

I finally relented and started taking my oxycodone prescription for my knee so as to be able to sleep last night.  Less painful this morning but stiffer, so back to the stretching exercises and stool softeners.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 45F @ 52% RH, cloudy with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 54F.
> 
> Portland spike in carjackings………….  11 year old arrested last month for armed robberies and car jackings but released pending trial, arrested again Monday for another spree.
> 
> ...


Are you on and NSAID also for swelling, I find one of them to relieve pain sometimes better than Oxycodone.
The anti imflams are more for bone pain (strains Breaks ) 
Feel Better Brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Got a giggle the other night. Old Hen came into the bedroom to watch some TV with me and promptly got attacked by Tiki. She'll normally do a couple of token charges, but this was a full on attack to let the wife know I was hers. I can't let her hurt the wife, so I snag her up and put her in her cage. Climbed back in bed and felt something hard pressing up against my kidney. Tiki laid an egg! Poor girl was hormonal. It won't be fertile even though I've got three known males in the same room. She won't have anything to do with 'em, 'cause I'm her mate as far as she's concerned.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

Time for a walk.  Gonna be a bit chilly....not even freezing yet.  But, gotta do it.  At least the wind isn't blowing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2021)

Been dealing with a bad sinus infection that's been kicking my ass. Hasn't stopped me from working but i sure wanted to stay home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a giggle the other night. Old Hen came into the bedroom to watch some TV with me and promptly got attacked by Tiki. She'll normally do a couple of token charges, but this was a full on attack to let the wife know I was hers. I can't let her hurt the wife, so I snag her up and put her in her cage. Climbed back in bed and felt something hard pressing up against my kidney. Tiki laid an egg! Poor girl was hormonal. It won't be fertile even though I've got three known males in the same room. She won't have anything to do with 'em, 'cause I'm her mate as far as she's concerned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Been dealing with a bad sinus infection that's been kicking my ass. Hasn't stopped me from working but i sure wanted to stay home.


Those suck. If I get one and it hangs around too long, it seems to head for my ears, which really sucks.

Pute, hope you have a better outing than I did. I figured I'd make one last pass at the yard to get what few leaves were on it. Put on a shirt, BDU pants, and a quilted flannel shirt. Nope. Back in the house to get my M60 jacket and liner and made a few passes. Hands froze. Temp was supposed to be 39, but the 20 MPH winds made it feel more like 20. Had to ask myself just who I was trying to impress? Answer = nobody. Put the Deere back in the garage and left the yard to tend itself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 19, 2021)

Sooo... I wuz standin' in my front yard in Nature's Garb at 3:45AM lookin' up at a mess of clouds, trying to see the once-in-fitty-years lunar eclipse.

After ten minutes (fortunately, the temperature was 78F) a cloud parted...

And there it was.  Meh.  Looked like usual.  What a fargin disappointment.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you on and NSAID also for swelling, I find one of them to relieve pain sometimes better than Oxycodone. The anti imflams are more for bone pain (strains Breaks ) Feel Better Brother



No but I've been thinking the same thing, although I haven't needed oxycodone since yesterday morning.

53F @ 89 RH, more rain with 11 mph winds, and predicted to reach 54F.

Business man who was checking on vacant property in coma after being stabbed twice and relieved of his wallet, by squatter claiming squatters’ rights.  

Homeless man arrested and facing 14 charges dating back as far as 2015, including kidnapping, strangulation, rape, sodomy, coercion, sex abuse, robbery, the unlawful use of a weapon, and the unlawful possession of a firearm.

Portland holds gun violence town meeting and pushes ballot measures banning assault weapons and high-capacity magazines as the solution.

Activist Commissioner pushes spending $500K for park benches in local park to prevent homeless from camping there.

After private efforts demonstrate success, Portland rejects placing dumpsters at homeless camps, in fear that locals will use them also, thereby cutting into trash haulers income.

Off the pain meds and hobbling around and working on stretches to regain function of my left knee after surgery, while reading an interesting book on ancient civilizations prior to Sumner.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 19, 2021)

Business man stabbed by squatter, Homeless extreme bad guys, and it sounds like most sane people should be issued an AR there, not have them taken away. Because the homeless wont sleep on benches? What is it like a bed of nails? Why wouldn't they? Maybe they are offset somehow. Wouldn't the trash haulers get paid the same amount based on number of pickups?  -   Holy Shizz...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Next the Taxpayers will be paying for these




Oh it;s coming people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Next the Taxpayers will be paying for these
> View attachment 282563
> 
> Oh it;s coming people


If'n she comes with it, sign me up!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If'n she comes with it, sign me up!


I was expecting Hopper to say that LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282564


Those have been around for over 50 years over there.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Business man stabbed by squatter, Homeless extreme bad guys, and it sounds like most sane people should be issued an AR there, not have them taken away. Because the homeless wont sleep on benches? What is it like a bed of nails? Why wouldn't they? Maybe they are offset somehow. Wouldn't the trash haulers get paid the same amount based on number of pickups?  -   Holy Shizz...


Where I live the park benches have "arm rests" at each end, and 2 in the middle so none can lay down on them.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Those have been around for over 50 years over there.


I just thought of where I had first seen them:  LIFE Magazine.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Business man stabbed by squatter, Homeless extreme bad guys, and it sounds like most sane people should be issued an AR there, not have them taken away. Because the homeless wont sleep on benches? What is it like a bed of nails? Why wouldn't they? Maybe they are offset somehow. Wouldn't the trash haulers get paid the same amount based on number of pickups?  -   Holy Shizz...



Our far left lawmakers are still convinced that love and kindness overcomes all and you can pick up a stool by the clean end.  



Bubba said:


> Where I live the park benches have "arm rests" at each end, and 2 in the middle so none can lay down on them. Bubba



Same here but they don't prevent people from pitching tents alongside them.

45F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 47F.

Oregon lawmakers and public official stir the pot by reacting with dismay and negative comments about the Rittenhouse verdict and of course Portland had another riot following the verdict.  All dressed in black with covered faces attacking the Justice Center. They also attacked the news crew filming it and damaged their camera.

 Oregon hiring more drug enforcement agencies to address the sharp uptick in illegal marijuana grows by crime syndicates but so far in denial that the greatest driver of our current homeless crisis, with attendant property crimes is Meth addiction arriving from Mexico by the ton.

Still hobbling around and doing my stretching exercises to recover use of my left knee following surgery.  Starting to make good progress and can now lift it when lying prone and achieve greater than 90 degrees bend.

Breakfast out this morning with Graywolf and friends at the Cadillac Café and then back to the stretching and reading.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I just thought of where I had first seen them:  LIFE Magazine.


Not sure if it was the same mag, but I remember seeing something about housing for the homeless in either NY or CA. They made 'em outta fiberglass and were made in a way that a small candle could keep them heated during the winter. Only problem was condensation from combustion and respiration. Must not have been a money maker, 'cause it dropped like a lead fart.


----------



## ness (Nov 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Still hobbling around and doing my stretching exercises to recover use of my left knee following surgery. Starting to make good progress and can now lift it when lying prone and achieve greater than 90 degrees bend.



90 degrees bend, that's fantastic.  Out in about, great job.    Enjoy your day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Here's Tiki's last little present to me. Cute, ain't it?


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

Ha ha.  Funny how attached we get to our pets.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

You'd need a handful to make scrambled eggs for one, and then you'd better not be too hungry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's Tiki's last little present to me. Cute, ain't it?
> 
> View attachment 282658


What we really want to know is how did her egg get fertilized


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Pervert.


----------



## ness (Nov 21, 2021)

Morning Misfits curing Yumbolts.  Disappointed with this harvest.  Sometime after March hopefully I'll get started up again.  Coffee time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ness (Nov 21, 2021)

don't forget to take your turkey out of the freezer. We got invited to a friend house, I'm cooking the turkey, zucchini bread, and an apple pie. 


￼ enjoy your day, Inland of Misfits


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's Tiki's last little present to me. Cute, ain't it?
> 
> View attachment 282658



From someone who loves you enough to give you her very best!

35F @ 100% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F.

Yet another destructive riot downtown last night, which was strongly condemned by Portland officials and one arrest was made over an open warrant. 

500,000-pound illegal marijuana grow busted.

Progress on stretching out my knee and I was able to walk a block without walker or crutches with Grayfox handling the leash for Miss Layla.  Switching from the walker and crutches to the cane this morning for around the house.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Soon you will be doing miles around the lake


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 282673
> don't forget to take your turkey out of the freezer. We got invited to a friend house, I'm cooking the turkey, zucchini bread, and an apple pie. View attachment 282674
> ￼ enjoy your day, Inland of Misfits


Happy Turkey Day Sweety
My your Day be Fruitful and Wonderful
Have Fun
I'll be doing this Myself


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2021)

heal up gray, stretch them muscles...took elvis for a nice drive along the lake, a pleasure to cruise in...some cars don't give you the confidence that you will make it home for one reason or the other...this car would easily make it across the country, it's that nice...no hot rodding this gem...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

elvis huh .. very appropriate


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits. Glad your knee is coming along GW.  Denver is getting almost as bad as Portland....well not quite yet.  But, shootings every night here now days. 

Just finished more outside yard work.  Now everything is getting a much needed drink.  Mother Nature isn't doing her job so I gotta do it.   

Gonna sit down and watch KC and Dallas in about an hour.  Hope it's a good game and lots of KC players are carried off the field. Don't get me wrong.....nothing bad just a broken neck  and lots of season ending leg injuries.  Maybe when they play Denver it won't be as bad of a slaughter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

boo said:


> heal up gray, stretch them muscles...took elvis for a nice drive along the lake, a pleasure to cruise in...some cars don't give you the confidence that you will make it home for one reason or the other...this car would easily make it across the country, it's that nice...no hot rodding this gem...View attachment 282688


BEAUTIFUL MAN


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 21, 2021)

Turkey season.  I shot a turkey this morning for Thanksgiving.  It caused quite a stir in the Frozen Food Department.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Turkey season.  I shot a turkey this morning for Thanksgiving.  It caused quite a stir in the Frozen Food Department.


I see you now LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 22, 2021)

Well, as of this moanin' I done done sumpin' none-a youse have EVER done!

I gave up piratin'.  (*GASP*)

I'm 81.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday Unca!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Soon you will be doing miles around the lake



I will settle for miles around the hood with the fat little puppy.



boo said:


> heal up gray, stretch them muscles...took elvis for a nice drive along the lake, a pleasure to cruise in...some cars don't give you the confidence that you will make it home for one reason or the other...this car would easily make it across the country, it's that nice...no hot rodding this gem...



Thanks brother!  

Sweet ride!



pute said:


> Glad your knee is coming along GW.
> 
> Denver is getting almost as bad as Portland....well not quite yet.  But, shootings every night here now days.



Thanks for the good thoughts brother!

I hope your leaders will take a lesson from Portland and head things off at the pass.



Unca Walt said:


> I'm 81.



Congratulations brother!  I hope I'm still as pretty as you after three more years.

33F @ 100% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 51F.

I took a couple of Etodolac anti inflammatory pills yesterday and it loosened up my knee significantly.  I was able to walk around the block again with just a cane for “just in case.”  Today I start my physical therapy and appear to be well on my way to recovery.


----------



## ness (Nov 22, 2021)

Morning Misfits hazy and damp this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, as of this moanin' I done done sumpin' none-a youse have EVER done!
> 
> I gave up piratin'.  (*GASP*)
> 
> I'm 81.


----------



## ness (Nov 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday-Unca


----------



## ness (Nov 22, 2021)

GreyWolf happy to see your doing so well with your knee.  My first knee surgery went so good, but I'm wondering how the right knee will do.  I'm getting the right knee done Jan. 19th.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

Damn that is what I get for living in a Mountain time zone... everybody has already wished Walt a happy birthday.....have a good 81st.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn that is what I get for living in a Mountain time zone... everybody has already wished Walt a happy birthday.....have a good 81st.


A Good Bunch always have your back Bro


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

Happy Birthday unca walt .. enjoy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2021)

ness2 said:


> GreyWolf happy to see your doing so well with your knee.  My first knee surgery went so good, but I'm wondering how the right knee will do.  I'm getting the right knee done Jan. 19th.



Not sure when you had your first knee done, but they continue to get easier.  Good luck with this one.  What brand knee do you have and is it nickel cobalt or titanium?

45F @ 93% RH, rain with 7 mph winds, and predicted to reach 47F.

Active shooting incident in Happy Valley as we speak with heavy police presence and people injured.

My first day of physical therapy following knee surgery and therapists was surprised by my wide range of motion already, but I had to take Tylenol and ice down my knee to be able to sleep afterwards.


----------



## ness (Nov 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What brand knee do you have and is it nickel cobalt or titanium?



Thank you for the good luck.  I don't know about the brand knee, and the left knee was titanium so I do believe the right knee will be the same, I'll find out.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2021)

happy birthday you old goat...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you for the good luck.  I don't know about the brand knee, and the left knee was titanium so I do believe the right knee will be the same, I'll find out. View attachment 282736



An investment foundry I used to work for produced the castings for Zimmer, Depuy, and Stryker knees.  I have a nickel cobalt Zimmer on my left side and a nickel cobalt Stryker on my right.  The Zimmer is the one I had to replace the pad in after 21 years.

40F @ 96% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 48F

Some unscrupulous Portland residents taking advantage of homeless trash situation by dumping their own trash and garbage in the streets.

Lyft driver kidnaps and sexually attacks passenger and a couple more shooting deaths.

I worked hard on fully straightening my knee and added a hanging weight that I fashioned from a large plastic jar filled with 16.7lbs of aluminum beads.  More range of motion, but back on Tylenol for the pain to sleep.  More physical therapy this morning early.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

Don't go too fast on the therapy stuff.  I overdid therapy-working with my shot-up left shoulder, and wound up having the fargin shoulder _taken off and replaced with_ Terminator parts.

Go easy.  Ain't no hurry.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

While we are on the subject of making original kinds of spinning tops, I made these:

That big disk could make a kewl John Wick weapon if the edge was studded with razors.





Fargin thing weighs about three pounds. I laminated white maple and dark oak.

Hey... I just noticed: I made the candle holder in the upper right, high up too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject of making original kinds of spinning tops, I made these:
> 
> That big disk could make a kewl John Wick weapon if the edge was studded with razors.
> View attachment 282793
> ...


Is that a dreidel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

@patwi


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that a dreidel


Nah.  It is sumpin' that took me about ten tries to get right; that top spins upside down on the little stem. If you get it right, on a hard surface... that tiny contact point does not make much friction. It goes for a ridiculous time.

It is just a dense piece of white maple from a gorgeous piece some crazy bastage at the hunt club threw in the fire.  Can you believe it?  MILK-colored wood, fine grained, friggin' rare...

And some _scabrous misfeasor_ throws it on a fargin campfire in a Florida swamp.

I made like a maharaja's bride and jumped in the flames to rescue the chunk.  Among other things, I made that white bowl in the middle out of it.  BTW:  That is all bare wood, polished smooth as glass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nah.  It is sumpin' that took me about ten tries to get right; that top spins upside down on the little stem. If you get it right, on a hard surface... that tiny contact point does not make much friction. It goes for a ridiculous time.
> 
> It is just a dense piece of white maple from a gorgeous piece some crazy bastage at the hunt club threw in the fire.  Can you believe it?  MILK-colored wood, fine grained, friggin' rare...
> 
> ...


You Sir are an artisan of the fine woods


----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2021)

nice work walt, thanks for the piece you giffted me...it sits right in front of my sink counter...


----------



## my my (Nov 24, 2021)

what if im a misfit and a ole fart?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2021)

my my said:


> what if im a misfit and a ole fart?


you get to sit in the back with the other tards...I drive the short bus and make the rules so get back there and enjoy the ride...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

boo said:


> you get to sit in the back with the other tards...I drive the short bus and make the rules so get back there and enjoy the ride...


----------



## ness (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Island of Misfits 


. Cooked the apple pie and zucchine bread yeaterday. me and tj will be going over a friends house. I'll be cooking the turkey and dressing to bring and vanilla bean ice-cream. Fellow Misfits may everyone be full of good sprit and happiness with family and friends


 If your traveling today, be careful. Enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2021)

my my said:


> what if im a misfit and a ole fart?


You'd fit right in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Gang.
I'm going over to my brother in laws house as I do every year. We deep fry 5 or 6 Turkeys for friends and family that come by and pick them up or ppl in need. Then we smoke weed, eat Turkey, drink cold beer, and watch football with whomever shows up. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

@Hippie420 is coming for Thanksgiving


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't go too fast on the therapy stuff.  I overdid therapy-working with my shot-up left shoulder, and wound up having the fargin shoulder _taken off and replaced with_ Terminator parts. Go easy.  Ain't no hurry.



Alas, both my knees are already Terminator parts brother Walt, and the left just required an overhaul.  Too bad it's not as easy to overhaul other body parts or I would have a new lower back and neck.

43F @ 94% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 55F.

Portland adds opioid OD spike to go along with its meth crisis.

A good workout at PT, but a lot of pain afterwards, so I didn’t sleep very well last night.  The Tylenol didn’t cut it, but I resisted taking Oxycodone and am trying to address it this morning with ice.

My motion measurements were greatly improved from the first time, which I attribute to hanging a 16.7lb weight from my extended knee to help fully extend it.  It’s interesting that didn’t add to the pain, while the simple exercises at PT has both times.

Today is the day I’ve been instructed to change the bandage on my knee, so I get to see what it looks like.  I don’t feel any staples, so wonder how they put it back together this time.

Happy Thanksgiving all; dinner here today, but not the usual gathering of family members.  We invited one friend to join us, who is a nationally recognized Le Cordon Bleu chef, and who subsequently volunteered to spatchcock the 23lb turkey and make the giblet gravy.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to each and every grower / smoker, member and hangers on here.  Coffee.. pinch hits.. inlaws..  In that order. (Well, maybe repeat that middle one a couple times first)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2021)

Stupid ass f/n computer.  I'm allowed about 15 minutes or so then I got to shut it down and restart everything.  

Seems I must have grabbed the jar of Sativa this morning.


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Simple day for me.  Only my daughter and Son in Law are coming this year.  Covid sure has changed things.  Just less of a mess to clean up and more leftovers.

Got our first snow of the season last night.  Only a couple of inches but a nice white blanket covers everything today.  Will let be melted off by noon.

Wil l be spending the morning cooking and getting things ready for the feast later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Heading out to big brother's for family time. Warned him that the OH and I weren't vaxed. If'n he hands me a mask at the door, it's going to be a short visit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A good workout at PT, but a lot of pain afterwards, so I didn’t sleep very well last night.  The Tylenol didn’t cut it, but I resisted taking Oxycodone and am trying to address it this morning with ice.



I've been doin' this a long time, TOG:  With internal owies, you HEAT them up, _then_ COOL them down.  It is not as effective if you just _start_ with cold. <-- Ya gotta get extra blood flow first to drain the owies.

I have a heating pad on my busted back right now.  After about 1/2 hour, I will put the ice pack on.  That, and a special hit from a very good friend here's nummies, and I am ready to whip my weight in butterflies.

I have not taken Oxycodone or any of the other constipating, brain-fusing narcotics in five years.

HEAT up, COOl down.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Simple day for me.  Only my daughter and Son in Law are coming this year.  Covid sure has changed things.  Just less of a mess to clean up and more leftovers.



It sure has!  We've always been the family gathering place for Thanksgiving until this year.  The wife mate's family all stayed home and my sister declined, so we invited a bachelor friend recently split from a relationship and alone.



Unca Walt said:


> I've been doin' this a long time, TOG:  With internal owies, you HEAT them up, _then_ COOL them down.  It is not as effective if you just _start_ with cold. <-- Ya gotta get extra blood flow first to drain the owies.  I have a heating pad on my busted back right now.  After about 1/2 hour, I will put the ice pack on.  That, and a special hit from a very good friend here's nummies, and I am ready to whip my weight in butterflies.
> I have not taken Oxycodone or any of the other constipating, brain-fusing narcotics in five years. HEAT up, COOl down.



I've had the same experience with sports injuries over the years, so called my doctor and asked if I could use some heat too and it made her nervous with my surgery.  She admonished I could use some heat, but should use mostly cold to keep the swelling down.

I used a heating pad under a magazine and placed over my knee to heat and spread out the load over my knee joint from the weight suspended from a belt around the whole assembly.  After I has straightened the knee, I followed up with an ice pack.

Interestingly when I had physical therapy, the first thing they did was warm up my knee, and the last thing they did was pack it in ice.

I mostly don't use opioids either, cause they don't work that well even at maximum dosage of three ever three hours and they constipate me, but I sure did this time the next night after surgery to be able to dull the pain enough to sleep.  I haven't since then and still have the full 70 that they prescribed, because I still had the ones I didn't use following my recent oral surgery.

I stick them in my safe because certain visiting family members steal them from the medicine cabinet, so I just checked and still have the oxycodone given to me when I replaced my right knee in 2012, as well as some hydrocodone prescribed in 2019 for oral surgery.  Also some Pseudoephedrine prescribed for something in 2007.   

I left them out to return to the pharmacy for disposal.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I left them out to return to the pharmacy for disposal.



my daughter the pharmacist said they log your name and the drug and give that info to the feds ... we use burn barrels




The thanks I give is to this place,... a place I can throw multi coloured shiiet outa my head and see if it sticks .. thanks for letting me do that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> my daughter the pharmacist said they log your name and the drug and give that info to the feds ... we use burn barrels



Thanks for the heads up.  I'll ask my pharmacist first................

46F @ 92% RH, rain with 8 mph winds and predicted to reach 55F.

A nice quiet Thanksgiving this year with no family and only one guest.  Our guest was however a Le Cordon Bleu chef, whom spatchcocked the turkey and made the gravy, while Grayfox made the rest.

I fired up the electric nail and enjoyed some dabs.  After only one other dab since I stopped for my surgeries, I was a cheap date.

Good progress on recovering the motion in my post-surgery left knee and I changed the bandages.  No stitches or staples.  The 13” incision was apparently glued back together.


----------



## ness (Nov 26, 2021)

Good moring Turkey Stoners.  



Going to get my booster and flu shot Mon.  Greywolf did there ask anything about the vaccines before your surgery?  Kicking back this morn before I start the Turkey Soup.


----------



## ness (Nov 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The 13” incision was apparently glued back together.



That strange how does the glue seem to be working for you?  Had a good time at friends house yesterday.  But, I got to say I'm so relaxed today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2021)

This little birdie has _MOVES_!


----------



## ness (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Greywolf did there ask anything about the vaccines before your surgery?



Not only asked about my vaccines, but made me get Covid tested for all three surgeries.



ness2 said:


> That strange how does the glue seem to be working for you?



So far, so good. No gaping or weeping, even with the strain from stretching.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Feel like I ate a lead ball yesterday.  

@GW, glad your recovery is coming along well.  Mrs Pute is getting cataract surgery the first week in January.  She has already had her pre-op and not a word about covid it testing.

I ain't doing much today......a walk and some football is scout all you are gonna get out of this guy today. 

 Black Friday today.....you know....where everybody goes shopping and leaves their brains at the entrance.   I will pass.

More coffee.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. Just took a bodacious dump and feel at least 10 pounds lighter. I'm glad turkey day comes once a year.

If you guys have a smarty pants TV, make sure you add the Tubi app and watch the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers. Make sure ya got a buzz. Only one show in, but I might be hooked.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

I will join you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Islanders. Just took a bodacious dump and feel at least 10 pounds lighter. I'm glad turkey day comes once a year.
> 
> If you guys have a smarty pants TV, make sure you add the Tubi app and watch the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers. Make sure ya got a buzz. Only one show in, but I might be hooked.


Dang Thats you bro


----------



## Witchking (Nov 26, 2021)

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving. I'm still stuffed, well stuffed again...Took the wife out for Indian food today for lunch. 
Well I have been doing nothing much today. Me and my son are gonna hit an old school Game arcade in an hour or so.
just something fun to do.

I'm trying get out of my food coma still..lol


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Islanders. Just took a bodacious dump and feel at least 10 pounds lighter. I'm glad turkey day comes once a year.
> 
> If you guys have a smarty pants TV, make sure you add the Tubi app and watch the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers. Make sure ya got a buzz. Only one show in, but I might be hooked.


Say what? I'm watching tubey RIGHT NOW and do have a buzz. Where is this FFFB stuff?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

Right now I'm watching Horrors of spider island.  60s horror, about half way through there is a good girl fight with full frontal boobs. Oh boy.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2021)

pute said:


> GW, glad your recovery is coming along well.  Mrs Pute is getting cataract surgery the first week in January.  She has already had her pre-op and not a word about covid it testing.



Thanks brother!  Good luck to Mrs Pute with the cataract surgery!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Say what? I'm watching tubey RIGHT NOW and do have a buzz. Where is this FFFB stuff?
> 
> Bubba


Watching it right now. Funny shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Say what? I'm watching tubey RIGHT NOW and do have a buzz. Where is this FFFB stuff?
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



At first I only found the Spanish version!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

Hasta manana


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2021)

Well... There goes Tesla.  Stock to follow?

Pilgrims, any of youse GIVE me a Tesla, I'll haveta assume yer after me:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2021)

51F @ 96% RH and predicted to reach 54F.

A quiet day at home stretching my knee and continue to make good progress, though there is still lots of swelling.

Researching gyms that have their Jacuzzis operating.  Alas Lloyd Center Athletic still doesn’t, so I’m planning to switch to 24 Hour Fitness and restarting my workout regimen. 

I’ll check them out today, but can’t use their showers or Jacuzzi until my incision is fully healed, so am still a couple weeks away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Now that's some funny shit. Never seen that cartoon before. Where the fk did you find that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Now that's some funny shit. Never seen that cartoon before. Where the fk did you find that?


Hippies has been turning us on to it I just found a few of the vids for him


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Cool cartoon. Never heard of it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

@bogusmonkey


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool cartoon. Never heard of it.


Check out Tubi. They're playing it. I think it's up to three now, and drops every Friday if I remember right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

Yep Tubi


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Is Tubi free?


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

Better than the stupid cartoons on tv now days.

So Misfits, what are you going to accomplish today?   I am gonna flush a couple of plants and finish putting up the tree.  Need to run to Ace for a surge protector and another string of lights.  Maybe watch some football while working on the tree.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is Tubi free?


it use to be last yr, try downloading and see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is Tubi free?











						Watch Free TV & Movies Online | Stream Full Length Videos | Tubi
					

Watch free movies and TV shows online in HD on any device.  Tubi - streaming movies and TV free.




					tubitv.com
				




Gonna try to walk a lil with my wife and dog Later
Try not to bun up all the Bandwith before i get back LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

Roster is gonna walk.... don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

26 degrees and snow coming in 10 minutes. I ain't walkin' anywhere except to the kitchen to grab another Zero.
Got a loaf of bread in the bread maker that'll be done in another hour. Love me some homemade bread.
The machine itself almost went into a garage sale. I tried every trick in the book and could not get a decent loaf out of it until I ran across the perfect but simple recipe. Glad I didn't sell it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is Tubi free?


Yep, still free.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Guess what I'm watching. Yep, The Freak Brothers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

That fking cat is funny as hell.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Always enjoyed "Adventures of Fat Freddy's  Cat.". Anyone remember the magic amulet and "well I'll be dipped in shiet."

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Now I know where Hippie gets all his sick shit from. These guys are funny as hell but do some sick shit. Fking Hippie,,, crazy bastard.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Just googled "Ripoff Press" and yup, you can still buy the back issues!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

I liked all the underground comics back then.  Death Rattle was excellent. The movie Alien was a direct ripoff of one of their strips. Mr. Natural and the Cheech Wizard were kool, too. Son of God comics were funny as heck. The Salvation Army didn't help the homeless; they hunted them!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster is gonna walk.... don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I liked all the underground comics back then.  Death Rattle was excellent. The movie Alien was a direct ripoff of one of their strips. Mr. Natural and the Cheech Wizard were kool, too. Son of God comics were funny as heck. The Salvation Army didn't help the homeless; they hunted them!


Let us not forget Zippy the Pinhead....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

That's why I like this place. You help me remember shit that I knew but forgot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh Dear.

Winter arrived at the Chateau sometime during the night.  My Scottish Witch was sooper-snuggling (which is wonderful, BTW) but she wouldn't stay still since there ain't two of me to keep both sides warm.

Got up at 2:00AM, and looked at the A/C setting.  Yup.  It was at our standard minimum 78F.  Which means, of course, that since the *INSIDE... OMIGAWD TEMPERATURE WAS 68F*, I wuz freezin'. 

Curdled my sperm.

So I turned the system to "Heat", pulled up a humongumous quilt Herself had quilted, and buried both of us.  Got back up at my usual 5:00AM, and the house temp was a _not_ cozy 70F.

Here I sits, in my writin' chair with a blankie over me while Herself gets some sooper warm extra nonnie-nonnie.

I'm cold.  Just checked:  outside is mid-50's.  Brutal.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

OOOOHHH... just thought of it.  The iguanas gonna be falling out of the fargin trees!  Fun to watch, it you're tough enuf to take the cold -- which I** am not.

**I have a *Black Belt in* *Cold-Afraider Of*


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

It is a cool 26 outside and going up to near 70 today , a regular heat wave

hey Unca Walt , I woke up at 12:30 this early morning and had a big bowl of neopolotin ice cream

 now it’s hot coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

I just finished my full quart of John Wayne coffee, and as usual, I feel like Marcel Marceau on crack.  Thanks to a bagful of wonderluv, I have a loverly balance between:

1. Explosive nutcase
2. Dreamy introvert


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Sunday!
sunday!
sunday!


----------



## ness (Nov 28, 2021)

Morning Island Of Misfits.  43 degree and clear.  Getting ready in putting the kitchen back together after Thanksgiving.  Having a hard time waking up this morning.  Everyone have a Happy day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Morning Misfits. Cold here too. I'm still laying here in bed with my head covered up reading yalls shit.  
Whoops,, just farted. Got to uncover my head.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

Right at the end of WWII, I was taken to Coney Island.  There was a big steel lattice globe, and some guy on a Harley was going around in the globe.

Even did vertical loops.  As a little kid, I saw it, and thought it was an everyday thing.  Oh... and I watched the parachute jump.  It was a real paratroop training thingy, re-purposed to a super-scary "ride".  The ride cost 50 cents (way back then!!) <-- Close to $50 today. 

I never had anywhere near enough money to take the jump.

TRIVIA:  My Unca Harry tole me this... it had him laughing as he told it.  He was coming back (late 1945) from being blowed up by a Kraut 88, and he was amazed at the first thing immigrants would see as they approached America for the first time:

It was the Statue of Liberty.

No it wasn't.  It was an enormous _*rotating bagel on Coney Island*_.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

It was named "Coney Island" in the 1600's.  Coneys are bunny rabbits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2021)

58F @ 90% RH, cloudy with 5mph winds and predicted to reach 61F.

One suspicious person arrest for unauthorized firearms, silencers and a large bag of fake oxycodone pills, but otherwise a quiet Saturday in River City.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and a family friend at Cadillac Café, but didn’t check out the new gym, as I forgot I haven’t been released to drive yet.   

More progress on the knee, so that except for stiffness when I first rise, I no longer need a cane to get around the house.  My post op appointment with the orthopedic surgeon is this coming Thursday.

My sample kit arrived for a second urine test to see why I continue to get kidney stones.  Looking forward to the answer to that puzzlement.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

we had a Coney Island in Tulsa when I moved there in 1969

the best hot dogs I ever ate!....I could eat 6 right now!








take me back to Tulsa , please!

that’s old Gus in the window....started by 3-4 Greek brothers from back East


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> Winter arrived at the Chateau sometime during the night.  My Scottish Witch was sooper-snuggling (which is wonderful, BTW) but she wouldn't stay still since there ain't two of me to keep both sides warm.
> 
> ...


Ha What happened I have seen your videos from your younger days Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OOOOHHH... just thought of it.  The iguanas gonna be falling out of the fargin trees!  Fun to watch, it you're tough enuf to take the cold -- which I** am not.
> 
> **I have a *Black Belt in* *Cold-Afraider Of*


My wife puts our heat to 58 at night and she has already gone through her women changes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It was named "Coney Island" in the 1600's.  Coneys are bunny rabbits.


Land of the Patwi people


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Omicron Is Coming Beware


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we had a Coney Island in Tulsa when I moved there in 1969
> 
> the best hot dogs I ever ate!....I could eat 6 right now!
> 
> ...


Big, you'd throw rocks at Tulsa if'n you ever tucked into a Flint Coney Island. Yoop'll back me up on that one. Angelo's makes 'em right.

29 degrees here and supposed to crack 37 (yeah, right). Been snowing since last night, and it's sticking on the ground and finally in the road and driveway. Fighting back the urge to hop in the plow Jeep 'cause I think I could take care of it with a push broom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Funny I own a few Military NBC gas masks and wore one recently to Home depot in the less desirable part of town (they have been flying and busing in illegals ) You should have seen it LOL.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, you'd throw rocks at Tulsa if'n you ever tucked into a Flint Coney Island. Yoop'll back me up on that one. Angelo's makes 'em right.
> 
> 29 degrees here and supposed to crack 37 (yeah, right). Been snowing since last night, and it's sticking on the ground and finally in the road and driveway. Fighting back the urge to hop in the plow Jeep 'cause I think I could take care of it with a push broom.




got an addy?.....I’d drive up there just to see...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2021)

If you know your way around a kitchen, I can give you the recipe for the sauce, but I ain't sure where you'll find the Koegel's hotdogs out there.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If you know your way around a kitchen, I can give you the recipe for the sauce, but I ain't sure where you'll find the Koegel's hotdogs out there.



yeah , the entire experience revolves around the dog for me.....I think the Greeks imported their dogs from Greece....then the chili...add cheese and onions , some salt , pepper , paprika , and some Louisiana hot sauce or Tabasco , all washed down by a big Pepsi....OMG!


----------



## ness (Nov 28, 2021)

use to have hot dogs and bean's every Sat.  Buy the dogs at the at a little store on the corner street.  The best dogs ever.  That was back in the 70's.  Can't fine those hot dogs anymore.  I do miss them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

BoarsHead Franks were always my Fav when I ate hot dogs.
Have to stay away from Nitrates now Sucks big time


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Makes my arteries clog just looking at a hotdog. Sucks because I love hotdogs.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

No dogs or brats for this old man.  Gives me heart burn.  Like Hopper I love me a brat.  But I am burping in up for hours.  No thanks.


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm deffo a misfit... Can't seem to find myself a place to call home. Can I hang with you guys for a while?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

More then welcome my friend. Unlike the last asshat crew that was running this place we welcome all potheads.


----------



## KrazyDave (Nov 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> More then welcome my friend. Unlike the last asshat crew that was running this place we welcome all potheads.


Is this site under new management then? I'm not sure if I've been here before and it all looks different. Is there a member called petal here?


----------



## Patwi (Nov 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> we welcome all potheads.




the sign on the door says so too



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we had a Coney Island in Tulsa when I moved there in 1969
> 
> the best hot dogs I ever ate!....I could eat 6 right now!
> 
> ...


WOW!!

Coney Island weiners!!  They cost 15c and amounted to a dinner. <-- No plates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> got an addy?.....I’d drive up there just to see...



Yabbut... youse guys... _think_ about it:  You're debating the "quality" of different IMITATIONS OF THE ORIGINAL AND ONLY *Coney Island Weiner*.

All rise.

Himself has partaken of the REAL THING.

Amen.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

KrazyDave said:


> Is this site under new management then? I'm not sure if I've been here before and it all looks different. Is there a member called petal here?


No.....new players and no politics in the forums.


----------



## Witchking (Nov 28, 2021)

Heres to a cheeky Sunday night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Now we can see her.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we had a Coney Island in Tulsa when I moved there in 1969 the best hot dogs I ever ate!....I could eat 6 right now! take me back to Tulsa , please!  that’s old Gus in the window....started by 3-4 Greek brothers from back East



We had a Nick's Coney Island here.



bigsur51 said:


> yeah , the entire experience revolves around the dog for me.....I think the Greeks imported their dogs from Greece....then the chili...add cheese and onions , some salt , pepper , paprika , and some Louisiana hot sauce or Tabasco , all washed down by a big Pepsi....OMG!



My favorite sausages come from Otto's Sausage Kitchen and my favorite dog is either a pork link or an andouille with mustard and onions. 



KrazyDave said:


> I'm deffo a misfit... Can't seem to find myself a place to call home. Can I hang with you guys for a while?



Welcome!  This is where they hang out.......................



Witchking said:


> Heres to a cheeky Sunday night.View attachment 283031



Thanks brother!  Choice!

53F @ 96% RH, raining, and predicted to reach 57F.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Today is the day I get my new upper plate!

Also a physical therapy day!  I've made good progress and now walk without aid around the house, as well as being able to walk up the stairs.  Still no comfortable position except flat of my back at night, but starting to get the hang of sleeping in that position.

I had to stop dabbing prior to surgery and started again Thanksgiving day, and again yesterday.  Wow, what a couple of months laying off makes on dosage.  One dab from a chunk of dirty diamond was enough to get the job done all morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2021)

You got a small taste of what I did when I quit for 16 years or so to raise my daughter and pass piss tests for work. You can toss a pack of Zig-Zags in my lap and I'm stoned!
Glad you're getting your new choppers. I'll bet you've already got your first meal planned.


----------



## ness (Nov 29, 2021)

Morning Misfits Welcome aboard KrazyDave.  Are, u growing?  Graywolf I'll be dabbing in the future and looking forward to it.  I have been growing for 8 years and have not been satisfied with any of my grows.  This next time will be the one.  I have to wait until Spring before I pick up again.  I have the Gelato Fem, Jack Herer Fem, Lemon Auto and Yumbolt Auto.  That is going to be my line up.  Getting ready to go get my Boster and Flu shot today.  Have fun today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

KrazyDave said:


> I'm deffo a misfit... Can't seem to find myself a place to call home. Can I hang with you guys for a while?




you can hang here alright , just be sure and use the back door....


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

Damn it Big...told you not to post pictures of yourself.....you just ran the new guys off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Laughing my fking ass off at these snowflakes.    

Horrified firefighters demand action after co-worker 'wiped buttocks' with vaccine noncompliance letter, says LA Times report (msn.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn it Big...told you not to post pictures of yourself.....you just ran the new guys off.


Yep




Looks a bit like Clancy Brown


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2021)

Witchking said:


> Heres to a cheeky Sunday night.View attachment 283031


Dimples signify wonderful things...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn it Big...told you not to post pictures of yourself.....you just ran the new guys off.




feck those p u s s I e s


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^^^night of the living dead


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^^night of the living dead





yep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Good Night folks


----------



## Witchking (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my fking ass off at these snowflakes.
> 
> Horrified firefighters demand action after co-worker 'wiped buttocks' with vaccine noncompliance letter, says LA Times report (msn.com)


California, LaLa land.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You got a small taste of what I did when I quit for 16 years or so to raise my daughter and pass piss tests for work. You can toss a pack of Zig-Zags in my lap and I'm stoned!  Glad you're getting your new choppers. I'll bet you've already got your first meal planned.



My usage was by necessity scattered and sparce during my working career as well.  We were subject to testing if we were involved in an accident, if we were promoted, if we added insurance, or if we acted stoned.



ness2 said:


> Graywolf I'll be dabbing in the future and looking forward to it.  I have been growing for 8 years and have not been satisfied with any of my grows.  This next time will be the one.



Good luck with the next grow and dabs!  



Bubba said:


> California, LaLa land.



More like CA CA land of late.

51F @ 94% RH, cloudy with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 58F.

Oregon Secretary of state proposes a civil fine for Portland Police commander in a town meeting, who dared criticized the Portland DA that has consistently undermined police. 

Got my new upper plate and made it through another PT session with my knee.  Collecting a 24 hr urine sample for analysis to determine why I continue to get kidney stones.

Was able to get two unauthorized charges from Dropbox and Malwearbytes removed from my bank card.  They just sneaked them in, but didn't fight my rebuttal.  I asked my bank to issue me a new card, with a new account number, as I've had this one for a while and have used it extensively.


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

morning Island Of Misfits.  My arms are a little bit soar from the booster and flu shots.  Yep, Wolf, dab a dab a do.  Wolf, when is the best texture to squeeze a dab?  I've read, right of the stem before hanging.  Then, I read after dried is the best time to squeeze a dab.  Smoking on some Yumbolt with my cup of coffee.  33 here, Sunny.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Gonna call and get an appointment with a Gastroenterologist today.  I have put it off long enough.  Probably gonna have to get my stomach scoped.  Whatever is going on needs fixing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gonna call and get an appointment with a Gastroenterologist today.  I have put it off long enough.  Probably gonna have to get my stomach scoped.  Whatever is going on needs fixing.


Better safe than sorry, could be nothing at all , a few antacids from doc wont fix


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Better safe than sorry, could be nothing at all , a few antacids from doc wont fix


Thanks....I feel better now....ha ha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks....I feel better now....ha ha


Well I was going to be nosey and ask what the problem is but then I need to put on my Dr hat.
Hope it is not too bad, but anytime I had to drag my azz to the doctor I thought it was bad .
Feel Better Man,


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

Dr Roster will fix you up with some of his famous cannabis butte bullets.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Dr Roster will fix you up with some of his famous cannabis butte bullets.
> 
> Bubba


The cure is in the insertion of them, has to be done by a trained professional to work.
And Guess what Im a trained professional  LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gonna call and get an appointment with a Gastroenterologist today.  I have put it off long enough.  Probably gonna have to get my stomach scoped.  Whatever is going on needs fixing.





try some papaya tablets


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The cure is in the insertion of them, has to be done by a trained professional to work.
> And Guess what Im a trained professional  LOL


I'll get my launching device dusted off...

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well I was going to be nosey and ask what the problem is but then I need to put on my Dr hat.
> Hope it is not too bad, but anytime I had to drag my azz to the doctor I thought it was bad .
> Feel Better Man,


You're more of a doctor than the first lady is!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> try some papaya tablets


As a suppository? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had just finished a rough first day on the job: a flat tire made him lose an hour of work, his electric drill quit and his ancient one ton truck refused to start. While I drove him home, he sat in stony silence. On arriving, he invited me in to meet his family. As we walked toward the front door, he paused briefly at a small tree, touching the tips of the branches with both hands. When opening the door he underwent an amazing transformation.. His face was wreathed in smiles and he hugged his two small children and gave his wife a kiss. Afterward he walked me to the car. We passed the tree and my curiosity got the better of me. I asked him about what I had seen him do earlier. ‘Oh, that's my trouble tree,' he replied 'I know I can't help having troubles on the job, but one thing's for sure, those troubles don't belong in the house with my wife and the children.. So I just hang them up on the tree every night when I come home and ask God to take care of them. Then in the morning I pick them up again.' 'Funny thing is,' he smiled,' when I come out in the morning to pick 'em up, there aren't nearly as many as I remember hanging up the night before. THIS ONE IS WORTH SENDING ON.  Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we are here we might as well dance. We all need a Tree!


----------



## spunom (Nov 30, 2021)

Witchking said:


> View attachment 283077


This.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ness (Dec 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I hired a plumber to help me restore an old farmhouse, and after he had just finished a rough first day on the job: a flat tire made him lose an hour of work, his electric drill quit and his ancient one ton truck refused to start. While I drove him home, he sat in stony silence. On arriving, he invited me in to meet his family. As we walked toward the front door, he paused briefly at a small tree, touching the tips of the branches with both hands. When opening the door he underwent an amazing transformation.. His face was wreathed in smiles and he hugged his two small children and gave his wife a kiss. Afterward he walked me to the car. We passed the tree and my curiosity got the better of me. I asked him about what I had seen him do earlier. ‘Oh, that's my trouble tree,' he replied 'I know I can't help having troubles on the job, but one thing's for sure, those troubles don't belong in the house with my wife and the children.. So I just hang them up on the tree every night when I come home and ask God to take care of them. Then in the morning I pick them up again.' 'Funny thing is,' he smiled,' when I come out in the morning to pick 'em up, there aren't nearly as many as I remember hanging up the night before. THIS ONE IS WORTH SENDING ON.  Life may not be the party we hoped for, but while we are here we might as well dance. We all need a Tree!



That's a nice story, 


 It's 4:43, I woke up at 2 this happens sometimes, well a lot.  I need a new pillow; I don't like the one I have.  I'll do a little surfing and take it from there.  Morning Island Of Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Yep, Wolf, dab a dab a do.  Wolf, when is the best texture to squeeze a dab?  I've read, right of the stem before hanging.  Then, I read after dried is the best time to squeeze a dab.



Could you elaborate on your question?



pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gonna call and get an appointment with a Gastroenterologist today.  I have put it off long enough.  Probably gonna have to get my stomach scoped.  Whatever is going on needs fixing.



Good luck with your gastroenterologists brother!  Hopefully it is something easy to address.

49F @ 97% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 56F.

Portland down to one full time traffic control officer and traffic fatalities at 30 year high, despite warm and fuzzy “Vision Zero” program.

I collected a 24 hour urine sample to send off for analysis to see why I continue to get kidney stones and continuing to make good progress stretching out my left knee following surgery.  Tomorrow is my knee post op with my orthopedic surgeon.

Finished reading The Lost Civilizations of the Stone Age as well as The 12th Planet.

More PT this morning early, but the balance of the day open for debauchery.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Could you elaborate on your question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you fill more than the one 2qt specimen collection jar, I needed 2 of them ,


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning ya mean old bastards.


----------



## ness (Dec 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Could you elaborate on your question?



Hi Graywolf isn't a dab made from pressing a bud with a Rosin press?  When, you choose a bud to press is that bud dried out first by hanging it or do you just choose a bud right of the plant before harvesting?    I hope that helps,  I need to read up on all the neat stuff u can make from the cannabis plant.  I have made hashish which I love.  When, the time comes, I want to experiment with a CBD plants.  TJ aches all over the place, his line of work was a Roofer for many years.  Juat made a fresh pot of coffee and time for a bowl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you fill more than the one 2qt specimen collection jar, I needed 2 of them ,



They sent a 4 liter plastic tank, but I only needed 2.3 L.



ness2 said:


> Hi Graywolf isn't a dab made from pressing a bud with a Rosin press?  When, you choose a bud to press is that bud dried out first by hanging it or do you just choose a bud right of the plant before harvesting?    I hope that helps,  I need to read up on all the neat stuff u can make from the cannabis plant.  I have made hashish which I love.  When, the time comes, I want to experiment with a CBD plants.  TJ aches all over the place, is line of work was a Roofer for many years.  Juat made a fresh pot of coffee and time for a bowl.



Some dabs are made that way and called Rosin.  What I'm currently dabbing is called dirty diamonds and is THC crystals coated in terpenes.

I've pressed Rosin both fresh and cured, but it worked out better more cured.  I usually strip off the fan leaves and hang in a cool dry place until the small stems snap, or about a week, before processing Rosin, BHO, or QWET.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They sent a 4 liter plastic tank, but I only needed 2.3 L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW what press do you use, did you build it yourself?
Story Pics Please


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

Roster, if you get that press, don't do it without pants on.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

I check out the press you have that you recommended I buy
Not what I was looking for , but hey to each their own.
I mean if you want to munch down on penis shape waffles 
be my guest, I prefer to dab my weed.




__





						commerial Waffle Maker 220V/110V for sale China Manufacturer
					

China commerial Waffle Maker 220V/110V for sale with High-Quality, Leading commerial Waffle Maker 220V/110V for sale Manufacturers & Suppliers, find commerial Waffle Maker 220V/110V for sale Factory & Exporters.




					www.gznewpower.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

Of course made in china by the yellowtails


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW what press do you use, did you build it yourself? Story Pics Please



I bought a Harbor Freight 12 ton hydraulic press and designed my own plates and controls, but before building it, was able to use a friend's setup and decided I preferred to extract with solvents, so didn't follow through.  Here was my intended plate design:





__





						9.4.4 Rosin Extraction
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I check out the press you have that you recommended I buy
> Not what I was looking for , but hey to each their own.
> I mean if you want to munch down on penis shape waffles
> be my guest, I prefer to dab my weed.
> ...


Wonder if there is an Epstein/bidun connection?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Wonder if there is an Epstein/bidun connection?



Epstein's bubblegummers are too old for Obiden.....................

53F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 54F.

An appointment this morning with my orthopedic surgeon to unveil my knee and discuss it with him.  

Ostensibly a release to drive, which I already started Monday, given that I haven't been on Oxy since my second morning out of the hospital (17th) and it is my left knee, with me driving an automatic.


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Epstein's bubblegummers are too old for Obiden.....................
> 
> 53F @ 91% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 54F.
> 
> ...



Greywolf you sure have high RH were u r.  We have dry here.  I'm not growing,  So, no worries.


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2021)

GW meant to say good luck with your orthopedic.  You, have done so well, have fun today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283226
> 
> Of course made in china by the yellow fag boys


No Walt That is not your mamas Panini Press LOL..................
And they are not Carrots


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Greywolf you sure have high RH were u r.  We have dry here.  I'm not growing,  So, no worries.



Yeah, we are near the ocean and at the confluence of two major rivers, so lots of moisture in the air.  Also the Powdery Mildew and Botrytis capital of OR, and with too short a dry season to really grow outdoors without rain cover and good air circulation.



ness2 said:


> GW meant to say good luck with your orthopedic.  You, have done so well, have fun today.



Thanks for the good thoughts brother.  Being my fifth knee surgery, this time to overhaul a bionic replacement knee, I'm starting to get the recovery down pat and they get better and better with the surgeries.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning
GW Thanks I checked out the Press you were building
as always nice designs, I may hole off and work my extract angle to make something good, I need to get away from smoking and more into Edies.


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2021)

Misfits and family have a beautiful day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Misfits and family have a beautiful day.View attachment 283242


You too  Be good to yourself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Hoping we all feel better today............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2021)

You guys remember when Johnny Carson used to play Karnack the Magnificent? 
(Holds envelope to forehead) "Drywall, Christmas lights, and Jeffery Epstein."
(Rips open envelope) "Name three things that don't hang themselves."


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  I miss Carson.....have you tried to watch the late night idiots on now days.  I do watch one...and he is one cable.  Can anybody guess who....?

Another nice day here....damn we need snow.  I am still watering the grass and it is December.

On the move.... I got shitt to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  I miss Carson.....have you tried to watch the late night idiots on now days.  I do watch one...and he is one cable.  Can anybody guess who....?
> 
> Another nice day here....damn we need snow.  I am still watering the grass and it is December.
> 
> On the move.... I got shitt to do.


Tucker???


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

I'll never forget when Carson loaded Ed Mcmann's trunk up with a bunch of office stuff and had the security guard stop him when leaving the studio and searched his trunk....priceless.


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

mornin you old goats, yep, a really late start...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> MorningGW Thanks I checked out the Press you were building as always nice designs, I may hole off and work my extract angle to make something good, I need to get away from smoking and more into Edies.



If you are making edibles, I would suggest QWET using ethanol.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Does it come out "see through" or opaque?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Santa Cal is coming to town


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

took a spin on my buddies new bike yesterday, just way too crazy fast for the street...damn fro




Your browser is not able to display this video.




nt wheel keeps on coming up...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Does it come out "see through" or opaque? Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tucker???


No Tucker or Hannity neither have a variety comedy show.  A little later in the evening....


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 283275


Oh man, that is nice!

Bubba


----------



## ness (Dec 3, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh man, that is nice! Bubba



Thanks!  Tasty too!

39F @ 84RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 46F.

I had my post-surgery appointment with my orthopedic surgeon and sat in the waiting room 40 minutes, 10 minutes of which was from me being early, and another 25 minutes in an examination room, before three x-ray shots and a brief visit with my doctor, during which he looked at the x-rays and asked me to demonstrate my range of motion and said see you in six weeks. 

A far cry from my retired orthopedic surgeon, who actually examined my knee and checked the free play, before dismissing me.

I prolonged the visit by asking him about the cracked knee wear pad, and he said it is all in his post-surgery report, which I haven’t seen yet, but that the UHMW plastic insert was cracked from my slip/fall last year, besides showing wear and being discolored. 

I asked him if I could take the bandage off, and he said that we could take if off right now, so I did and asked him about the lack of visible stitches or staples, and he replied that they used absorbable staples that were internal, so not visible.

Alas I haven’t found the post-operative report but look forward to more being revealed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning 

strawberry rhubarb pie washed down with coffee from Guatemala , with the G pronounced like an h , Huatemala....

got the chicken house winterized for a dozen freeloaders , all 9 hens quit laying this winter , they were molting too....I hope they start dropping some more eggs this spring..but hey , that is like 4 months from now and no eggs for me!

I’ll clean the henhouse today , take all the old hay that is full of dried out chicken manure and I’ll spread it out over the 40 x 60 garden which will give the spring cannabis plants a big nitrogen boost and make everyone happy , mr tomato , Mrs squash , all the little beet and carrot kids too


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2021)

Guatemala coffee is one of my favs. Sam's club has a bag, 1 1/2-2 lbs, 10 bucks. Very nice.  It's called Pablo's Pride.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Dec 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> cracked knee wear pad,



Greywolf what knee is the crack in?  Is, it the same knee you just had the operation on?  GW to your knowledge, where would I fine the information on what type of knee replacement I have in my left knee?  Would in be in my chart at the Doctor office?  Sorry about all the ?'s, 
It's too early in the morn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Guatemala coffee is one of my favs. Sam's club has a bag, 1 1/2-2 lbs, 10 bucks. Very nice.  It's called Pablo's Pride.
> 
> Bubba



just checked with the head barista and she said we have plenty of Huatamalan coffee and she has never lost her head while giving head


a full crew this fabulous freaky Friday






come on , you know you want some









have a second cup








are we having fun yet?








every cup served with a smile!








a little smooch with that cream and sugar







The End.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

break time at the coffee shop and I caught some of the barista babes slacking off

I have got to put an end to this!



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> break time at the coffee shop and I caught some of the barista babes slacking off
> 
> I have got to put an end to this!
> 
> ...


I see what you did Variety spice of life
The one for me I LOVE




She can sit all day, face may get sore but hey I will recover


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

who don't love them some sexy asses...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 283356
> who don't love them some sexy asses...


Poor Bubba won't be able to walk later


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Greywolf what knee is the crack in?  Is, it the same knee you just had the operation on?  GW to your knowledge, where would I fine the information on what type of knee replacement I have in my left knee?  Would in be in my chart at the Doctor office?



The cracked pad was in my left knee and the reason for my recent surgery.  

I would ask your doctor which knee he put in or look at your chart.

59F @ 98% RH, cloudy with scattered showers and predicted to reach 53F.

I was able to start my morning on an upbeat note by walking a mile with Miss Layla and Grayfox yesterday and found my whinny lower back to be the limiting factor.  Exacerbated by any unevenness in my stride and my physical therapists recommends planking exercises as soon as my knee permits.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and NM this morning at the Cadillac cafe but an otherwise clear calendar.
.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

pute said:


> No Tucker or Hannity neither have a variety comedy show.  A little later in the evening....


Greg Gutfeld?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Greg Gutfeld?


I was thinking Greg also but most likely Levine?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ness (Dec 4, 2021)

morning Misfits


----------



## ness (Dec 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The cracked pad was in my left knee and the reason for my recent surgery.
> 
> I would ask your doctor which knee he put in or look at your chart.



Thank you Graywolf, I shall ask next time I visit the Doctor's office.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2021)

I love Cameron Diaz's smile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I love Cameron Diaz's smile.


Yep
Oh Hair Gel Thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

The barista babes are all bright eyed and bushy tailed and eager beavers to serve up some hot coffee....




may i  take your organ , err , I mean order









excuse me , would you like a large or small cup?







here ya go , one for you and one for me!









it is a little chilly this morning cause biggy is such a tightwad with the heater






step right up and let me serve you


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Greg Gutfeld?


Yup...every night...the next Carson


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Greg is funny. I like his stance on a lot of events, too.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2021)

yeah, I'm a butt lovin old man...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh why oh why does the female body please me so much, I just love em, I want to hug em and squeeze em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

The thoughts of face burying comes to mind


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh why oh why does the female body please me so much, I just love em, I want to hug em and squeeze em.


You remember what the judge said last time, don't ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You remember what the judge said last time, don't ya?


Yes I remember , he said bad boy no touchy ,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes I remember , he said bad boy no touchy ,


And you remember what he told the balif to do?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2021)

39F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 44F.

Sol Rex blessings to all present!!!  Let’s start this day on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you.

39F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 44F.

Sol Rex blessings to all present!!!  Let’s start this day on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you!

Alas, Grayfox woke up with a sore throat, runny nose, and a cough, so we canceled breakfast out yesterday.  I have a runny nose with cough this morning, so looks like we will be quarantined in place until we discover where it is leading.

I infer from our Thanksgiving guest who started having those symptoms shortly after Thanksgiving and has since recovered, that it is a common cold.  Neither of us have any other symptoms.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

Graywolf , prayers for health for you and the Fox

lets go Pilgrims , we are burning daylight , there are to many plants out there that are suffering from a lack of cal-mag and a lot of wounded people out there who need some salt poured not those wounds

in the meantime , shake hands with the devil!
Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

SUNDAY




Short fighters unite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Sunday.  Going to the mountains for brunch today.   Will be nice to get out of the suburbs ....I live in the foothills above the city and since I sold my cabin and the rentals I never go up there any more.  Getting old or just plain lazy.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Closed my koi pond up for winter , pumps shut down and heater and fountain pump in place to keep ice open. Woke up this morning to see the water lvl slowly leaking down, now what the heck is wrong.
Nothing is ever easy anymore.
Putes have fun in the Mountains
Watch out for them pig squealers ............................








Where's Bubba LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Where'd ya get the pics of Hopper when he had hair?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd ya get the pics of Hopper when he had hair?


I have friends still in low places


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> just checked with the head barista and she said we have plenty of Huatamalan coffee and she has never lost her head while giving head
> 
> 
> a full crew this fabulous freaky Friday
> ...


That line was snuck right past the censors....good one Lou Reed!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> yeah, I'm a butt lovin old man...View attachment 283440


Dont tell roster.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

dunno what's going on, I seem to have lost my sense of taste and the smell is going quickly...I feel fine but food is just meh now...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And you remember what he told the balif to do?


Whack his peee peee!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> dunno what's going on, I seem to have lost my sense of taste and the smell is going quickly...I feel fine but food is just meh now...


Temp?


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

normal...feel fine too...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe just allergies or stuffed head. Horseradish?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe, just maybe your body is demanding to smell BURNED RUBBER and high test exhaust smell!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

could be, didn't get a chance to fire any of the beast up, my body isn't happy with me today, too much stretching yesterday putting up 4 large carbon filters...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Burnout, tire skids #1 ~ Stock Sound Effect #29675254
					

Royalty free stock sound clip for personal, commercial, production use Mercedes 560 SEC burnout sound, screeching tires, skids, drifting. Natural reverb of the city.  In the CARS collection you'll ...




					www.pond5.com


----------



## ness (Dec 6, 2021)

morning Misfits 51 and foggy here.  Going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Graywolf , prayers for health for you and the Fox



Thanks brother!    So far no I have no symptoms other than a runny nose, Laury also has a sore throat, and a cough. Our smell and taste aren't affected. 

The Typhoid Mary that we caught it from has since recovered with only those symptoms, so suspecting head cold.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Closed my koi pond up for winter , pumps shut down and heater and fountain pump in place to keep ice open. Woke up this morning to see the water lvl slowly leaking down, now what the heck is wrong.



I suspect a leak.



boo said:


> dunno what's going on, I seem to have lost my sense of taste and the smell is going quickly...I feel fine but food is just meh now...



Those are Covid symptoms.  If it persists or other symptoms arrive, you might consider a Covid test.............................................

40F @ 93% RH, rainy and predicted to reach 51F.

It’s perverse that now the anterolisthesis in my lower back is bothering me more and is more limiting than my post-surgery knee, so I started doing sit-ups to strengthen my abdominal muscles and scored a back brace to wear in the interim so that I can walk greater distances. 

My knee incision still has some light scabbing and as soon as that is gone, I will return to the gym workouts I stopped with Covid.  The difference in my bodies core strength, exacerbated by recently spending a lot of time in bed trying to pass a kidney stone, is profound and disheartening.

I’ve also resumed research on pre-diabetic diets to better manage my glucose and lose some weight, most of which is around my third trimester gut.

Early dinner planned out today with Tom at Pastini’s, his favorite on “meat-ball-Monday’s.  Alas, one of the sources of my third trimester gut.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!    So far no I have no symptoms other than a runny nose, Laury also has a sore throat, and a cough. Our smell and taste aren't affected.
> 
> The Typhoid Mary that we caught it from has since recovered with only those symptoms, so suspecting head cold.
> 
> ...


GW You better not get Sick on us , we need your azz here
But seriously I am praying for you and your Lady too. Feel Better.

OK I think the leak is correct and narrowed it down to the skimmer box area, water level is right at the lower edge of skimmer input opening and holding. Now grant it there is a rubber pond membrane held to the hole of Skim Box with a plastic hold down that runs around the opening into it. The leak is most likely a cracked box or leak at were water enters it, as soon as water stops going it it stops, I believe I was able to tighten it up a few yrs back but now the rubber (pond liner Which is held to skimmer with a hold down) is the problem. May have to live this way until next spring as long as the water lvl holds where it is at now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Dont tell roster.


Butt unlike you Bubba , Boo and I like Gals with Meat on their butts
Not Men......................
Butt hey not that there is anything wrong with that......
The Rapture is upon  us.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Damn guys don't get sick ...... Mind over matter. I guess it is moanday.  Do what you have to do to get better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Butt unlike you Bubba , Boo and I like Gals with Meat on their butts
> Not Men......................
> Butt hey not that there is anything wrong with that......
> The Rapture is upon  us.


Oh, you like the skinny men too. Like "boney Joe political poopy pants name.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 6, 2021)

I can hardly wait to hear how the phone call with Putin will go. Putin: " Do you have prince Albert in a can?"

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh, you like the skinny men too.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

I finally fix my breaker problem


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

For @boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ness (Dec 7, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Sipping on coffee with my morning bowl.  Waiting on the sun to come up, so, I can go work in the barn.  I'm tring to find the Xmas decorations.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW You better not get Sick on us , we need your azz here  But seriously I am praying for you and your Lady too. Feel Better.



Thanks for the good thoughts brother!

46F @ 97% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 53F.

Good progress at PT yesterday and the new back brace works well enough to allow me to complete my first morning mile with Miss Layla and Grayfox.

My 24 hour urinalysis is back and I have an appointment with my urologist this morning to discuss the findings.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

good morning 

a cool 31 this fine morning 

first snow predicted this week , we need the moisture BAD out here on the prairie where we put the high in the high plains

my new boat (just dreaming)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice Kayak is it hard to handle the one paddle?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice Kayak is it hard to handle the one paddle?



not if you paddle yer arse off and switch sides


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not if you paddle yer arse off and switch sides


OK but on a serious note Is that your Vessel (sail boat)
Sweet rig


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  One thing I have realized as the years have piled up.  Old men can't do anything anymore so they dream....you just saw Big's......I dream about doing all kinds of stuff in the winter.....then spring comes and some how my dream fades to dust.  Just like right now....,here I sit broken hearted....tried to shitt but only farted.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2021)

Speaking of dreams, I had a strange but nice one last night. I was restoring a vintage 50s/60s high wing airplane. As the project got underway, I kept running into obsolete parts that were missing. Every time, a blast from my past, a deceased friend, would show up with the part in hand; different needed part, different friend. Turned into a real group project. Strange. Woke up with the biggest smile. It was good seeing them all again.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK but on a serious note Is that your Vessel (sail boat)
> Sweet rig




not my sailboat...I am in negotiations with the owner now

she is priced to sale at $19k , a real bargain for a Westsail 32

there are three other Westsail 32 footers in the PNW and they are $35k to $110k

anyway , I hope to hear back from the owners


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not my sailboat...I am in negotiations with the owner now
> 
> she is priced to sale at $19k , a real bargain for a Westsail 32
> 
> ...


Steal at that price Good Luck man


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

I hope you get it....I want a ride.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  One thing I have realized as the years have piled up.  Old men can't do anything anymore so they dream....you just saw Big's......I dream about doing all kinds of stuff in the winter.....then spring comes and some how my dream fades to dust.  Just like right now....,here I sit broken hearted....tried to shitt but only farted.


You are not alone Bro, I cry when I see what I use to do and what I can do now, I feel broken with nothing to show for it.
I miss not having any children to pass all my plunder and knowledge on too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I hope you get it....I want a ride.


My Yes! What a Bucket List item all of us could do , Around the world on a 32 footer with Big and Bros.....


----------



## kevinn (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not my sailboat...I am in negotiations with the owner now
> 
> she is priced to sale at $19k , a real bargain for a Westsail 32
> 
> ...


What condition are the sails in, number of sales and hours on engine. Any wood rot. I have worked on a lot of old sailboats. Also is it at a convenient port.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

kevinn said:


> What condition are the sails in, number of sales and hours on engine. Any wood rot. I have worked on a lot of old sailboats. Also is it at a convenient port.



there is a description in the sales add but it doesn’t say anything about the sails

that is one of the questions I will be asking

same with when was she last hauled out and the bottom done?

what instruments come with it and what is their age and condition?

anchors?

windlass or manual?

I have a list of questions somewhere.......main question is when was it last surveyed....I may have to fork out some money for a survey before I purchase

lots of hoops to jump through but I am a patient human being

One of the original Crealock classics, the Westsail 32 is regarded as one of the best blue water cruisers under 34 foot ever built. This is truly a go anywhere sailboat and is fully outfitted and ready to go with a minimum of preparation.  Refit with a new Beta 38 diesel, new standing rigging, and Monitor wind-vane steering in 2012.
The boat once again refreshed in 2018 with winches being rebuilt, general bedding of deck fittings, and a new 20 gal holding tank bring her into full compliance and readiness.
New in 2019 Simrad tiller pilot as a secondary auto-pilot.
Ditchbag, epirb and flaregun for safety eqipment.
Also included is an inflatable dinghy, 2.5hp Lehr pro






__





						Westsail boats for sale - YachtWorld
					

Find Westsail boats for sale in your area & across the world on YachtWorld. Offering the best selection of Westsail boats to choose from.




					www.yachtworld.com


----------



## kevinn (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> there is a description in the sales add but it doesn’t say anything about the sails
> 
> that is one of the questions I will be asking
> 
> ...



Solid design and price is good.  But even with 6' head room, still kind of tight inside for an extended trip.  I am not sure that my balance is good enough now a days to walk the rails in a rough sea.  Grew up sailing boats on the open ocean, both power and sail.  And was even a boat mechanic for a while until I figured out that I was too big to get in all those tight spaces.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

no barnacles please


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Yes! What a Bucket List item all of us could do , Around the world on a 32 footer with Big and Bros.....


A 3 hour tour...a 3 hour tour....

Bubba


----------



## ness (Dec 8, 2021)

morning Misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2021)

Wake & Bake


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not my sailboat...I am in negotiations with the owner now she is priced to sale at $19k , a real bargain for a Westsail 32 there are three other Westsail 32 footers in the PNW and they are $35k to $110k anyway , I hope to hear back from the owners





bigsur51 said:


> there is a description in the sales add but it doesn’t say anything about the sails
> that is one of the questions I will be asking
> 
> same with when was she last hauled out and the bottom done?
> ...



What fun!

I just pulled up a general layout schematic for the Westsail 32 and it looks like a fun boat for a couple!  A cutter rig is also a good idea in light winds and the displacement hull is self-righting.  





__





						SailboatData.com -     WESTSAIL 32 Sailboat
					

Sailboat and sailing yacht searchable database with more than 8,000 sailboats from around the world including sailboat photos and drawings.     About the WESTSAIL 32 sailboat




					sailboatdata.com
				




Your pictures shows a roller reef for the foresail, which is handy for single man operation.  Are the sails the originals and if not, are the originals also included (spare)? 

Your survey idea is a good one to answer the key questions like why cheaper, wood water content of wood structurals under mast and at key anchor point in the deck and hull. 

It looks like it has either a Volvo or Perkins diesel, both good engines when maintained.  Does it have engine logs or engine hour meter?

How far away is it now and where would you berth it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What fun!
> 
> I just pulled up a general layout schematic for the Westsail 32 and it looks like a fun boat for a couple!  A cutter rig is also a good idea in light winds and the displacement hull is self-righting.
> 
> ...



good morning Amigo!

I just got the survey last night and have been reading it

sails are serviceable and in fair condition with workable reefing points and it is easy to reroute all the lines to the cockpit for easy single handed sailing

plust it has a wind vane auto pilot system

new Beta 38 diesel installed 2012 with less than 1400 hours

the boat is in a slip at a marina in Olympia Washington which is right around the corner from Swedes home in Port Angeles

Westsail is the best ever built 32 foot blue water cruiser worldwide and there is mention of it in the movie The Perfect Storm

the boat was surveyed and was found to be in Fair Condition ,overall.

it needs some tlc but it’s mostly standard maintenance and upkeep issues 

this boat has good bones


Report Summary
SUMMARY
VESSEL CONDITION
It is the Surveyor's experience that develops an opinion of the OVERALL VESSEL RATING OF CONDITI ON, aer
the Survey has been completed and the ﬁndings have been organized in a logical manner.

The following is the accepted Marine Grading System of Condion:
''EXCELLENT (BRI STOL) COND ITION'', is a vessel that is maintained in mint or bristol fashion (usually beer than
factory new, loaded with extras, a rarity).
''ABOVE  AVERAGE  COND ITION'',  has  had  above  average  care  and  is  equipped  with  extra  electrical  and
electronic gear.
''AVER AGE CONDITION'', ready for sale requiring no addional work and normally equipped for her size.
''FAIR CONDITION'', requires usual maintenance to prepare for sale.
''POOR COND ITION'', substanal yard work required and devoid of extras.
''RESTOR AB LE CONDITION'', enough of hull and engine exists to restore the boat to usable condion.
As  a  result  of  the  Survey,  as  shown  in  the  REPORT  OF  MARINE  SURVEY  &  FI NDINGS  AND
RECOMMENDATIONS secons of this report and by virtue of my experience, my opinion is:
FAIR
STATEMENT OF VALUATION
1.  The ''FAI R  MARKET  VALUE'' is the most probable price in terms  of money, which a vessel should bring in a
compeve  and  open  market  under  all  condions  requisite  to  a  fair  sale,  the  buyer  and  seller,  each  acng
prudently, knowledgeably and assuming the price is not aﬀected by undue smulus.
Implicit in this deﬁnion is the consummaon of a sale, as of a speciﬁed date and the passing of tle from seller to
buyer under condions whereby:
a. Buyer and seller are typically movated.
b. Both pares are well informed or well advised, and each acng in what they consider their own best interest.
c. A reasonable me is allowed for exposure in the open market.
d. Payment is made in terms of cash in U.S. dollars or in terms of ﬁnancial arrangements comparable thereto; and
e. The price represents a normal consideraon for the vessel sold, unaﬀected by special or creave ﬁnancing or
sales concessions granted by anyone associated with the sale.
The market method of appraisal was used in determining a current market value.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Solid design and price is good.  But even with 6' head room, still kind of tight inside for an extended trip.  I am not sure that my balance is good enough now a days to walk the rails in a rough sea.  Grew up sailing boats on the open ocean, both power and sail.  And was even a boat mechanic for a while until I figured out that I was too big to get in all those tight spaces.



for sure a real solid boat

i don’t mind the 6’ headroom , most of the time below will be sleeping , eating , sitting down stuff

i will do my jumping jacks and jogging on the deck

she just needs some tlc general maintenance and upkeep issues , otherwise she has solid bones


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2021)

I am working on a plan where some of you Cool Cats will be able to sponsor me

i will do something like take your pictures and hang them on the fridge for every $100 dollar bill of sponsorship

i will even let the members here pay my slip fees and insurance!

what a deal!


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

Wait a fargin minute....how in the world are ya gonna post in the middle of the ocean.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Wait a fargin minute....how in the world are ya gonna post in the middle of the ocean.....



I will tap into the fiber optic cables on the ocean floor


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am working on a plan where some of you Cool Cats will be able to sponsor me
> 
> i will do something like take your pictures and hang them on the fridge for every $100 dollar bill of sponsorship
> 
> ...


I want to join....where do you want me to send the cash...?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> I want to join....where do you want me to send the cash...?


Im in too



n
Hello Im your biggest Fan


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 8, 2021)

How far away from shoreline would you venture into the ocean with something that size? I've only been on a cruise ship. Once we left Orlando and made around key west there was a little bounce and there was a storm on the way back from Cozemel to FL. I took a nap early the first day and when I woke up I guess I had my "Sea Legs".  On the day of the storm we would venture outside to smoke and watch these huge waves in the pool slosh back and forth.  By then the bounce  was fun.  I'm land locked in IL though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

She just stole my heart.

Lauren Boebert posted her own Christmas photo brandishing assault rifles with her kids after a GOP rep was criticized for his (msn.com)


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> How far away from shoreline would you venture into the ocean with something that size? I've only been on a cruise ship. Once we left Orlando and made around key west there was a little bounce and there was a storm on the way back from Cozemel to FL. I took a nap early the first day and when I woke up I guess I had my "Sea Legs".  On the day of the storm we would venture outside to smoke and watch these huge waves in the pool slosh back and forth.  By then the bounce  was fun.  I'm land locked in IL though.



how far?

ultimate goal would be a solo circumnavigation


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She just stole my heart.
> 
> Lauren Boebert posted her own Christmas photo brandishing assault rifles with her kids after a GOP rep was criticized for his (msn.com)


I LOVE HER
\



Ever have finger out of Trig guard


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

^^^^I love that girl.  We need more just like her in this fk'n  state. People vowed to get her after she threatened the squad a couple weeks ago. 

Damn I forgot where I was....had to edit myself.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^I love that girl.  We need more just like her in this fk'n  state. People vowed to get her after she threatened the squad a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Damn I forgot where I was....had to edit myself.


Almost had to report you LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

This girl just keeps on fking with the Swamp.     

Lauren Boebert Calls GOP 'Swamp Creatures' For Helping Democrats Lift Debt Ceiling (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

It Moved


----------



## ness (Dec 8, 2021)

Happy sailing bigsur51.  

Greywolf what did your Doctor say about your kidney stones?  




My Like button will not light up blue.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am working on a plan where some of you Cool Cats will be able to sponsor me
> 
> i will do something like take your pictures and hang them on the fridge for every $100 dollar bill of sponsorship
> 
> ...


Jealous as h ell. It always was my dream. Tell ya what, I'll pony up a C note if'n you'll let me hang a nude pic of Bea Arthur on yer fridge door. You'd starve to death before you saw land again!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Jealous as h ell. It always was my dream. Tell ya what, I'll pony up a C note if'n you'll let me hang a nude pic of Bea Arthur on yer fridge door. You'd starve to death before you saw land again!


What is wrong with Bea Arthur in the Nake


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

even Bea can wear a pearl necklace while nake .. d


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2021)

When you take the little blue pill and have an erection that lasts more than four hours and go to the hospital, they show you porn pics of Bea. Done and done.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

Mirror brought Into courtroom so Jussie Smollett can face his attackers


.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

Polls say people more likely to believe In Hadies after shopping at Walmart


.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2021)

Good morning, Misfits.  Started soaking a Lemon Auto, yesterday.  I'll be starting a thread as soon it sprouts for the dirt.  
Happy growing Misfits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Amigo!
> 
> I just got the survey last night and have been reading it
> 
> ...



Kool!  Hope this one works out for you brother!  Have you checked out slips in Port Angeles?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Kool!  Hope this one works out for you brother!  Have you checked out slips in Port Angeles?



yep , it is still a good deal but after reading the survey very closely and talking to a few salty sailors , it would take another $10-20k to bring her up to date and that is to big of a project for me at this stage of the game...

so I’ll just keep looking until I find the one for me..I just know she is out there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

I have owned my share of Boats
A hole in the water you throw money into


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Yep. I had a 17ft Bass Tracker i used a total of 6 times because i was so busy with my Business at the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Not to mention a brand new 27ft Travel Trailer i used 4 fking times before i sold it to get it out of my way. I had a business for over 25yrs. Shut it down a little over 2 yrs ago. Was out of town all the fking time chasing the all mighty dollar and never got to really enjoy it.
Now im home more then im out of town and im glad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Are you fking kidding me. What a bunch of morons. Hippie, bet you didnt know your birds are drones.

Birds Aren’t Real, or Are They? Inside a Gen Z Conspiracy Theory. (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Parents better get their shit together and start getting these little bastards off games and outside playing. Enough is enough.

Dozens of students, some as young as 9, could face charges amid rash of school threats after Michigan shooting (msn.com)


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2021)

pay attention some of you younger crowd who have never heard of a 2 or 3 finger lid

well here is what they look like



a 1 finger lid






a 2 finger lid











and a fat 5 finger lid


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

Where is the stems and seeds.   We had to deal with them and so should they.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , it is still a good deal but after reading the survey very closely and talking to a few salty sailors , it would take another $10-20k to bring her up to date and that is to big of a project for me at this stage of the game... so I’ll just keep looking until I find the one for me..I just know she is out there



I started with a Lido 14, then went to a Columbia 24, and then a Cascade 36.  In looking back, I had the most fun by far in the Lido 14, running hard over with the main sheet in one hand and the tiller in the other.  It also trailered, so I didn't have to pay moorage.

Nice buds!  What strain?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I started with a Lido 14, then went to a Columbia 24, and then a Cascade 36.  In looking back, I had the most fun by far in the Lido 14, running hard over with the main sheet in one hand and the tiller in the other.  It also trailered, so I didn't have to pay moorage.
> 
> Nice buds!  What strain?



sounds like you had a lot of fun!

i bet that Cascade was a fast inter coastal water cruiser...looks like a solid 

the strandivar is a cross of Skunk No.1 , Northern Lights No.5 , Columbian Red , and  some Afghani.........we call it Big Sandy Holy Weed in honor of the Big Sandy Creek that’s a mile from my place and 40 miles south of here is where the Big Sandy Massacre took place...........we have been working with this pedigree for about 10 years now..


those are huge colas but they really shrink down a lot!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

I screwed that one up
Bubba saw it LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2021)

HO  LEE  SHEEEET!!!

Lookit this -- "Otherworldly" is how the AF describes it:


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeez Brother Big grows fargin Christmas trees!!  My biggest plant EVER (entered in the BOM contest) was smaller than one of the fargin leaves on this:


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)

Wonder if they got any fresh seeds.  The UFO's. Haha


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like you had a lot of fun!   i bet that Cascade was a fast inter coastal water cruiser...looks like a solid
> 
> the strandivar is a cross of Skunk No.1 , Northern Lights No.5 , Columbian Red , and  some Afghani.........we call it Big Sandy Holy Weed in honor of the Big Sandy Creek that’s a mile from my place and 40 miles south of here is where the Big Sandy Massacre took place...........we have been working with this pedigree for about 10 years now..  those are huge colas but they really shrink down a lot!



The Cascade has a fin keel, and mine was set up with a 6' taller mast, cutter rigging, and more keel to operate in light winds when most boats that size are motoring.  I also ran a baggy main for even more sail area.  The fin keel allowed it to spin on a dime and hand out change and it really started to strut its stuff when the small craft warnings went out.  

The cutter rigging was nice from the standpoint that I could hoist more sail, but slowed coming about because I had to roller reef the foresail and pull it through the other side, rather than let it blow through.  It had a 22 hp Yanmar and a racing prop when I bought it, but I don't like the poor performance reversing with a folding prop, so replaced it with a four blade power prop, which worked good but prop walked sideways at slow speed berthing. 

That should be an interesting cross.  Have you had an analysis done on cannabinoids and terpenes?

Looks like a strain requiring good support to keep the colas from toppling in the wind.  Any issues with botrytis?

40F @ 89% RH, rain with 5 mph winds, and predicted to reach 51F.

Man shot in chest in downtown Portland drive by and dozens of shots fired in a NE Portland car chase, with one victim driving themselves to the hospital for treatment.

I managed to walk my morning mile with Miss Layla despite lower back pain, and got a haircut, as well as joined 24 Hr Fitness gym. 

A huge place on three levels that gives a good workout just walking the stairs and has acres of equipment, besides a Jacuzzi, steam and sauna, and a swimming pool.  All free to me through my medical insurance Silver Sneaker benefits.

I continue to work on exercises to build up my abbs and back muscles at home, to alleviate my anterolisthesis induced back pain and expecting getting back on the machines to help lots.

Still researching pre-diabetic, low kidney stone diets, but going heavy on the veggies and light on the carbs and animal protein in the interim.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Cascade has a fin keel, and mine was set up with a 6' taller mast, cutter rigging, and more keel to operate in light winds when most boats that size are motoring.  I also ran a baggy main for even more sail area.  The fin keel allowed it to spin on a dime and hand out change and it really started to strut its stuff when the small craft warnings went out.
> 
> The cutter rigging was nice from the standpoint that I could hoist more sail, but slowed coming about because I had to roller reef the foresail and pull it through the other side, rather than let it blow through.  It had a 22 hp Yanmar and a racing prop when I bought it, but I don't like the poor performance reversing with a folding prop, so replaced it with a four blade power prop, which worked good but prop walked sideways at slow speed berthing.
> 
> ...



the cutter rigs are nice ...sounds like you had everything in tune...ever win any races?

I like the folding prop , less drag under sail.....and a bow thruster is a great add on for negotiating all the marinas

i do like the ketch rigged sailboats , makes steering easy 

no analysis with any of my plants , except the feedback from those who smoke it

and yes , support is a must n these plants , we have had several of them split in two from the weight...we use the plastic horti-netting which is a life saver......beats bamboo stakes

we had a botrytis problem about 6 years ago and we let that plot go dormant for a couple years before we replanted there and the plants did ok....we had plants that were dead in 48:hours once they got it...bad stuff


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HO  LEE  SHEEEET!!!
> 
> Lookit this -- "Otherworldly" is how the AF describes it:




did you happen to notice the horizon on that video?

looks really flat

shouldnt there be more visible curvature?.........hmmmmmm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Having never sailed a big rig I was not aware of these 
Pretty cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the cutter rigs are nice ...sounds like you had everything in tune...ever win any races?
> 
> I like the folding prop , less drag under sail.....and a bow thruster is a great add on for negotiating all the marinas
> 
> ...



I liked the folding prop for speed as well, but they suck for negotiating into small spaces in fast moving 8 mph water, which is where my slip was on the Columbia River.  

I had a lot of fun racing the Lido 14, but never raced either the Columbia 24 or the Cascade 36, which is a blue water racing design of that era, but my 8.2 knot hull speed was no match for the modern blue water racers running way closer to the speed of the wind.    

I never got Illusions (Cascade 36) out of the Columbia River while outfitting her to comfortably live aboard with a wife/mate and learning to handle her under the tutelage of the previous owner and some of retired naval sailing friends living on their boats in that area.  

That said, anytime two sail boats are headed in the same direction, they are racing, and we won some and lost some, though I only hoisted my spinnaker once to experience flying it while I had a Master on board to guide me through it.  I actually find it more fun to not run as close to the wind, so that she heels more and it sounds and feels like you are flying.

Because of our short dry season, Portland may well be the botrytis capital of the world.  I lost part last years crop of NL/C99 to it.  Your's are looking robust and pleased with themselves!  I can only imagine what it smells like there right about now!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Having never sailed a big rig I was not aware of these
> Pretty cool.



Kool design!


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Making the rounds.  Beautiful plants Big.....a bit different from growing indoors.  

So, we have some boat experts here.  I was thinking about buying a used boat to fart around in in the lake I walk daily.  Only problem ....I have no idea what to look for in a used boat.  Thinking about a 16 up to an 18 ft open bow speed boat.  I figured winter would be the best time to get the best price.  But, I can't try it out as the lakes are frozen.  Any advise?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Making the rounds.  Beautiful plants Big.....a bit different from growing indoors.
> 
> So, we have some boat experts here.  I was thinking about buying a used boat to fart around in in the lake I walk daily.  Only problem ....I have no idea what to look for in a used boat.  Thinking about a 16 up to an 18 ft open bow speed boat.  I figured winter would be the best time to get the best price.  But, I can't try it out as the lakes are frozen.  Any advise?










Look into vintage runabouts , if the hull has good bones you can clean a used one up quick (and price will be cheaper)
You can always Neg on an older motor which can be up graded to a newer model down the road.
I have a Lugercraft (kitBoat) that I bought from original owner who built it from a kit in the mail.
This is what I have exact same Luger 1969 kit
Build Thread of a 1969 Luger Runabout with a Vintage 75hp McCulloch Outboard


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> So, we have some boat experts here.  I was thinking about buying a used boat to fart around in in the lake I walk daily.  Only problem ....I have no idea what to look for in a used boat.  Thinking about a 16 up to an 18 ft open bow speed boat.  I figured winter would be the best time to get the best price.  But, I can't try it out as the lakes are frozen.  Any advise?



No boating expert, but certainly an enthusiast.  Besides farting, what sorts of activities did you envision enjoying in your new-found lover?  

IE:, Will you be pulling skiers?  Will you be trolling real slow fishing?  Will you use it as a dive platform for swimming or SCUBA?  Do you need enough speed to out-run LEO?  Adding skis and a mast for Ice Sailing?   

It is way cheaper if you can trailer the boat and park it somewhere other than a berth when you aren't laughing and scratching in it.  Now might be a good time to look for such a jewel and I would start with your local Craig's list, followed by Googling "18-foot open bow boats for sale near me".

Gold is where you find it, but typically cheaper from an individual than a broker, but either way check it over carefully for hull damage/repairs, as well as the engine, et al, which is expensive to fix.  Sort of like looking at a customer trade in.  Get the trailer with it, if possible and check the wheel bearings and general condition, wiring, etc.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

If you get an older out boat engine have someone check cyl compression if one is off , eng no good Move on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No boating expert, but certainly an enthusiast.  Besides farting, what sorts of activities did you envision enjoying in your new-found lover?
> 
> IE:, Will you be pulling skiers?  Will you be trolling real slow fishing?  Will you use it as a dive platform for swimming or SCUBA?  Do you need enough speed to out-run LEO?  Adding skis and a mast for Ice Sailing?
> 
> ...


Good info GW


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks Roster and GW.  I will use the boat for fishing and just farting around.  I have already checked Craigslist and found some vintage boats that fits my needs.  I just don't know enough to keep from buying  lemon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks Roster and GW.  I will use the boat for fishing and just farting around.  I have already checked Craigslist and found some vintage boats that fits my needs.  I just don't know enough to keep from buying  lemon.


See if there is a boat engine mech/ local that could check the engine over for a few pesos , unless you can do the checks yourself.
Like I said major one is cylinder compression and if the carb is miss firing  (could be bad plugs, water in fuel, or bad carbs ) each cyl will have a carb more than likely. 
Oh and make sure the water pump is pumping Good water.
But an outboard engine Water Pump is cheap and easy to replace if you know how to twist a wrench .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Time to walk my Beast


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HO  LEE  SHEEEET!!!
> 
> Lookit this -- "Otherworldly" is how the AF describes it:



Military aircraft flying in formation.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I liked the folding prop for speed as well, but they suck for negotiating into small spaces in fast moving 8 mph water, which is where my slip was on the Columbia River.
> 
> I had a lot of fun racing the Lido 14, but never raced either the Columbia 24 or the Cascade 36, which is a blue water racing design of that era, but my 8.2 knot hull speed was no match for the modern blue water racers running way closer to the speed of the wind.
> 
> ...



Columbia river eh....I heard crossing the bar there is one of the roughest places around...and you are correct , when two sailboats are going in the same direction , it’s a race!...lol

some of those damn trimarans go pretty fast , fast like 50-60 knots!....holy cow!

if I sail from portland to Hawaii, it’s pretty much running downwind all the way , put out a couple of whisker poles and spinnaker and from the videos I’ve watched , it’s a pretty easy passage and one makes good time...

just have a good wind vane and set it on autopilot and have a radar with a warning signal and it’s not to bad keeping watches as a single handed sailor..





Pute , get a Cape Dory


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks Roster and GW.  I will use the boat for fishing and just farting around.  I have already checked Craigslist and found some vintage boats that fits my needs.  I just don't know enough to keep from buying  lemon.



Back from Layla duty time and add:

Trolling motor if needed, life jackets, cushions, swivel seatbacks, rod holders, bait wells, fire extinguisher, spare gas tanks, anchors, oars/paddles, batteries, electronics, et al all cost to add later, so good if they are included.   

For fishing I would suggest a 16' open aluminum boat with trailer for light weight, durability, and ease of cleaning.  You don't need a lot of horsepower and the bigger the engine is, the harder it is to troll with and keep cool, though it sure speeds up moving spot to spot.  You can also use one big motor for scooting and a much smaller one for trolling.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HO  LEE  SHEEEET!!!
> 
> Lookit this -- "Otherworldly" is how the AF describes it:



Swamp gas.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks guys.  I want something small so I can keep it in the garage.  I DEFINITELY will pay to have it checked out.  16 ft open bow with a 70 hp and trolling motor in the front.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Columbia river eh....I heard crossing the bar there is one of the roughest places around...and you are correct , when two sailboats are going in the same direction , it’s a race!...lol
> 
> some of those damn trimarans go pretty fast , fast like 50-60 knots!....holy cow!
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Columbia River Ilwaco bar has been labeled the graveyard of the Pacific because of all the wrecks.  I was planning to move Illusions to Newport, to have easier shots out of the marina.  

My blue water sailing experience is limited to out of Friday Harbor on a friend's ketch, though I did have an opportunity to help crew a boat back from one of the races to Honolulu.  Alas the timing was poor and I couldn't.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2021)

You sailboat guys ever consider a yawl rigged boat? A buddy of mine saw a guy turn a 180 and BACK into a berth using nothing but the rear sail in a 30-something foot boat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You sailboat guys ever consider a yawl rigged boat? A buddy of mine saw a guy turn a 180 and BACK into a berth using nothing but the rear sail in a 30-something foot boat.



Not Moi!  I have sailed on and like a ketch rigged boat, which is also double masted, but has the mizzen fore of the rudder post, where the yawl has it behind.  I liked it a lot as it breaks up the individual sail sizes and makes it easier for one person to handle them.


----------



## spunom (Dec 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283255


I feel this. I get one day off a week. My girls don't seem to care.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> did you happen to notice the horizon on that video?
> 
> looks really flat
> 
> shouldnt there be more visible curvature?.........hmmmmmm





Good morning, Misfits, been busy cleaning the grow room.
Kool picture, Unca Walt Alien smoke and chill in bath. psychedelic vector illustration    just how big is the universe, Humans?  I just can't image how big space is.  Earth is keeping an eye out for some meteorite out there.  it wouldn't surprise me if they are other creatures out there.

Happy boating to all you boaters.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks guys.  I want something small so I can keep it in the garage.  I DEFINITELY will pay to have it checked out.  16 ft open bow with a 70 hp and trolling motor in the front.



Will a 16' boat trailer fit in your garage?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2021)

44F @ 89% RH, rain with 11/25 mph winds and predicted to reach 49F.

Oregon lawmakers holding special session, which will include addressing Oregon’s booming illegal cannabis growing industry.

A friend dropped by some dirty diamonds made by Pharmex from Ice Cream.  Good taste and smell, with good effects.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks Roster and GW.  I will use the boat for fishing and just farting around.  I have already checked Craigslist and found some vintage boats that fits my needs.  I just don't know enough to keep from buying  lemon.



get your bad self a 16’ foot Cape Dory







__





						C Dory 16 Boats for sale
					

6 new and used C Dory 16 boats for sale at smartmarineguide.com



					www.smartmarineguide.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 44F @ 89% RH, rain with 11/25 mph winds and predicted to reach 49F.
> 
> Oregon lawmakers holding special session, which will include addressing Oregon’s booming illegal cannabis growing industry.
> 
> A friend dropped by some dirty diamonds made by Pharmex from Ice Cream.  Good taste and smell, with good effects.



ive got to look into this dirty diamonds process...

can you point me to a good starting point to understand this process please?


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Sunday.  9f


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Will a 16' boat trailer fit in your garage?


Yes barely, my garage is 20' deep.  Depends on the trailer.  Might have to store it in a storage lot.  Not really big on that though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Sunday.  9f
> 
> Yes barely, my garage is 20' deep.  Depends on the trailer.  Might have to store it in a storage lot.  Not really big on that though.


I would rent a fishing boat for a few days during summer 1st to see if you will really use a boat that much for now.
I got my last boat thinking I would have fun and blamo my back went south and Boat is rotting in back yard


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> ive got to look into this dirty diamonds process...
> 
> can you point me to a good starting point to understand this process please?







__





						10.9 THC-a Diamond Mining General Overview
					





					graywolfslair.com
				








__





						10.9.1  Diamond Mining by Erich Berkovitz
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Mine looks like this when it was clean but blue decals




PROLINE 23


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Sunday.  9f  Yes barely, my garage is 20' deep.  Depends on the trailer.  Might have to store it in a storage lot.  Not really big on that though.



Storage costs go on and on whether you are using the boat or not.  You might consider a 14 or 15' instead, or a modified trailer to make it fit.



ROSTERMAN said:


> I would rent a fishing boat for a few days during summer 1st to see if you will really use a boat that much for now. I got my last boat thinking I would have fun and blamo my back went south and Boat is rotting in back yard



A good idea!  It might also let you look at different designs.  I have a 14' car top Aluminum Jon boat leaning against my garage for about last 5 years.  Also a 5 hp Johnson with fuel tank languishing in storage.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Sunday.  9f
> 
> Yes barely, my garage is 20' deep.  Depends on the trailer.  Might have to store it in a storage lot.  Not really big on that though.


Build a small extension.  Just enuf for the hitch to be handy when you back the boat in.  Back in The Day, I had a Boat/mo/trailer in a garage that had what amounted to a simple box on the door.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Build a small extension.  Just enuf for the hitch to be handy when you back the boat in.  Back in The Day, I had a Boat/mo/trailer in a garage that had what amounted to a simple box on the door.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Hinged swing away drawbar^^^^^    




^^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2021)

Morning folks.  I started soaking my Lemon Auto on the 8th, put into wet paper towel the 9th and now it's the 12th.  And, the seed has not popped its root.  It looks like it wants to burst.  It's never taking this long of a time to see a root.  The seed as of now is looking healthy to me.

It took all most a year for these seed to arrive to my house.  I can't remember where I order the Lemon Auto seeds.  It was overseas some wear, I think Holland, I know the seed came from Seedman.  I thought I got ripped off.  And, was surprise when the seeds arrived. 

Roster, I have some Rot Magic mycorrhizae + the directions say 1/2 tea to a gal of water.  I am planning on mixing 1/8 th tea to the gal of water.  Do, you think that it is too little of amount of Rot Magic, or Should. I use it at all on a young root?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning folks.  I started soaking my Lemon Auto on the 8th, put into wet paper towel the 9th and now it's the 12th.  And, the seed has not popped its root.  It looks like it wants to burst.  It's never taking this long of a time to see a root.  The seed as of now is looking healthy to me.
> 
> It took all most a year for these seed to arrive to my house.  I can't remember where I order the Lemon Auto seeds.  It was overseas some wear, I think Holland, I know the seed came from Seedman.  I thought I got ripped off.  And, was surprise when the seeds arrived.
> 
> Roster, I have some Rot Magic mycorrhizae + the directions say 1/2 tea to a gal of water.  I am planning on mixing 1/8 th tea to the gal of water.  Do, you think that it is too little of amount of Rot Magic, or Should. I use it at all on a young root?  View attachment 283893


Never heard of that, is it Root Magic or Rot Magic?
Most likely Root with the Mycorrhizae I see in it.

I do use Xtreme MYKOS which is a dry version of the same inoculant to boost the root growth and it works great when added at transplant and coat the roots as the new soil goes in over them.
Just a few teaspoons to sprinkle the roots and soil where they will be contacting with . Good Stuff.
Sounds like yours is water soluble and it may do the same 
enhance the root system.





Sounds like this is what you speak of:
*Root Magic Mycorrhizae + Microbes*
Root Magic Mycorrhizae+ Microbes is a natural fungi and microbe blend that symbiotically assists plant roots in extracting moisture & nutrients from soil. Adding Root Magic Myco+ to your growing medium increases the absorption area of your plant's roots by a factor of 10 to 1000 times that of non treated root systems. Root Magic Myco+ inoculates your plant's roots with mycorrhizae fungi plus our proprietary blend of microbes. The results are plants which are much more efficient at taking up water and nutrients, grow more vigorously, and are less susceptible to mortality, drought, disease, stunting, and transplant shock. A staple for any garden, Root Magic is compatible for use with other brands and types of fertilizers and supplements.

When Root Magic Myco+ comes into contact with your plant's roots, microscopic propagules inoculate the root system and initiate a mycorrhizal colony. The mycorrhizae grow on, and into the roots forming a symbiotic relationship. The mycorrhizae obtain carbohydrates from the plant and in return, the microscopic mycorrhizae extend hyphae from the roots which take up nutrients and water for the host plant. 

The microbes in Root Magic Myco+ help to:


Increase the vigor and stress resistance of root systems
Increase nutrient availability and nutrient delivery to the plants
Increase plant vigor by secreting several metabolites that trigger plant growth and help prevent pathogen infection
Allow plants to be less susceptible to environmental stress
Root Magic Myco+ is an inoculum of vesicular-arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi (Glomus intraradices) and our proprietary blend of bacillus microbes. This product is micronized and can pass through a #70 screen and can be used in hydroponics, soil and all soil-less growing mediums with all varieties of plants.        



*CONTAINS NON-PLANT FOOD INGREDIENTS



Active Ingredients:*

Glomus intraradices.........................71 propagules/gm

Glomus mosseae.............................71 propagules/gm

Glomus aggregatum........................71 propagules/gm

Glomus etunicatum.........................71 propagules/gm

Bacilllus pumillus.........................20,000,000 CFU/gm

Bacilllus subtillis..........................20,000,000 CFU/gm

Bacilllus licheniformis..................20,000,000 CFU/gm



*Directions for use:*

Transplants: Touch damp roots so that a small amount sticks to the roots and/or sprinkle into planting holes. Add 1/2 to 1 tsp per gallon in soil containers. Add 1/4 teaspoon per gallon for hydroponics.

Alternatively, mix ½ to 1 teaspoon per gallon of soil when preparing soil mixture for use.

Deep root injection – mix at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water and shake well. Immediately Water directly into root zone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

Something @Unca Walt would do 
I bet ca


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Never heard of that, is it Root Magic or Rot Magic?
> Most likely Root with the Mycorrhizae I see in it.
> 
> I do use Xtreme MYKOS which is a dry version of the same inoculant to boost the root growth and it works great when added at transplant and coat the roots as the new soil goes in over them.
> ...




Thank you, Roster for the information.  yes, Root Magic above is the one I have.  What, I got out of the write up is u use RM at transplanting.
That's what I'll do.  I'll wait.  Still, waiting on the Lemon Auto to pop its root.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

Morning Misfits. Mean old bastards need to wake the fk up. 
It's football Sunday. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you, Roster for the information.  yes, Root Magic above is the one I have.  What, I got out of the write up is u use RM at transplanting.
> That's what I'll do.  I'll wait.  Still, waiting on the Lemon Auto to pop its root.


No Prob Ness
I cheat and use Youtube and product info to do my explaining
Other wise it gets too technical .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. Mean old bastards need to wake the fk up.
> It's football Sunday. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

Be careful Bigsur is looking for shower Mates again


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

Wake up you feckers!

just like tthe Coffee Shoppe girls , it’s Monday and they are all hungover from the weekend

woke up to get some coffee and the joint was closed!

checked on the girls and guess what?

yep , bunch of slackers



old blonde was the only one awake







wake up!





Get some clothes on ya slacker!







Couldn’t even make it to the bed she was so drunk








this one needs some help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Wake up you feckers!
> 
> just like tthe Coffee Shoppe girls , it’s Monday and they are all hungover from the weekend
> 
> ...


Bubba is saying he will wake that last one up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

If I was a German Shepard, I'd wake 'em all up to a cold nose!

Bought a new ragtop for the TJ, so I'm gonna head over to Big Bro's house and use his heated garage to install it. They claim 70 degrees and sunshine are the best way to install it, and it's only 40 outside.


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P23VNW?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

Forgot to mention that I caught it on sale for $668 + tax. I'm a frugal shopper!


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If I was a German Shepard, I'd wake 'em all up to a cold nose!



I would be mighty tempted to do it with my own cold nose.............



Hippie420 said:


> Bought a new ragtop for the TJ, so I'm gonna head over to Big Bro's house and use his heated garage to install it. They claim 70 degrees and sunshine are the best way to install it, and it's only 40 outside.





Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to mention that I caught it on sale for $668 + tax. I'm a frugal shopper!



Smart shopper!  Have fun!

Do you also have a hard top for it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Hydro Dipping Is Ridiculously Satisfying | There aren't many things in the world more satisfying than hydro dipping 🤤 | By STUDENTbible | Facebook
					

121M views, 49K likes, 6.1K loves, 1.4K comments, 16K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from STUDENTbible: There aren't many things in the world more satisfying than hydro dipping 🤤




					fb.watch


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would be mighty tempted to do it with my own cold nose.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I thought about buying one, but I really rarely drive it in the winter. Got other toys for that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. I thought about buying one, but I really rarely drive it in the winter. Got other toys for that.



I've owned five convertibles, but only one with a hardtop option and loved it.

38F @ 78% RH, cloudy with rain and predicted to reach 44F.

Attempted kidnapping of 6-year-old off the street in broad daylight and in front of their dad.

Portland commissioner sues city and police union for 5 million defamation and Bank of America sues same commissioner for non-payment of overdue credit card debts.

This runny nose and fatigue has been hanging on.  Grayfox way worse than me.  We canceled two different luncheon plans with old friends in fear of infecting them.


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning Misfits. 


 Greywolf, you and Greyfox get to feeling better soon.  This is no, time to be sick.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)

I've had 2 convertibles, a '67  bonneville and a '67 camaro ... the pontiac was an oil executiive's  boat .. not a ragtop but also a '69 trans am I eventually traded for a guitar

Yep, wrong time of year to be getting sick


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2021)

Wind even here today , 80-90 mph prairiecane , emergency evacuation procedures are in effect

oh wait , I was tripping and thought I was in Florida....

everything around here that could be blown away is already been blown

blew so hard some of the girls lost their clothing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Found this in the federal building by the Marshalls Offices.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

Dull, dreary, and a little bit of wind here. It's just one of those days that tempt me to climb under the covers and sleep the day away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

And on the White Horse rode Death
Dam white suppremist .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Afternoon Misfits.   Whew.....wind.  My neighbors green house is gone.   I am sure it is in kansas by now. I just got back from the grow store and damage everywhere.   Stop lights out, signs and fence down everywhere.  Tree branches in the street.  

At least I still have power.  Radio station that I listen to is nothing but static.....tower must have been damaged.  Holly crap....this is a mess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.   Whew.....wind.  My neighbors green house is gone.   I am sure it is in kansas by now. I just got back from the grow store and damage everywhere.   Stop lights out, signs and fence down everywhere.  Tree branches in the street.
> 
> At least I still have power.  Radio station that I listen to is nothing but static.....tower must have been damaged.  Holly crap....this is a mess.


Windy ? My  buddy not far from you was telling me it's Bad


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Wind event is finally over.   Going out to dinner so I will get a chance to see the final damage.  At least on this side of town. 

Strange weather going on around the country.  Drought, tornado's and wind here.  Spring should be fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

❤


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits.  Greywolf, you and Greyfox get to feeling better soon.  This is no, time to be sick.



Thanks brother!  Mine has never gotten past a runny nose and fatigue, with Grayfox also having a wet cough, but nothing to be seriously concerned about.  Just one of the rhino viruses that pass through every year, and we used to ignore.

Off to the gym this morning to get some much needed exercise............


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sent a PM Read Please



NO!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2021)

the wind event is over , back to the Salt Mines!

im looking at a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 with a straight 6 and 124,000 miles , runs great , $2300 , gonna buy it for my daughter and surprise her for Christmas , she has always wanted a Jeep

and my oldest grandson graduates from University of Oklahoma this Saturday , the school is doing a live stream so I’ll watch it online....because of the China flu the school is only allowing limited audience 

almost time to feed the chickens and cats , but first moar fecking coffee!!



thanks Sweetie!










please come back!










service with a smile!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2021)

Time to trim.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Time to trim.



if you would get up 2 hours earlier you would be closer to being done by now...sheesh

time to finish bagging up some herbs today 3-4 more pounds and we are done for the season


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2021)

Good morning fellow shipmates! Glad to see everybody weathered the storms. Got a funny feeling that when winter finally shows up here, it's gonna be a doozie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> im looking at a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 with a straight 6 and 124,000 miles , runs great , $2300 , gonna buy it for my daughter and surprise her for Christmas , she has always wanted a Jeep
> 
> 
> service with a smile!
> ...



That's a good platform.  Check out the front CV joint boots for integrity!

May I see the menu please??


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

Breaking news!

NASA has just taken the first ever photo of the Mound of Venus!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That's a good platform.  Check out the front CV joint boots for integrity!
> 
> May I see the menu please??




see above post for the menu

snd thanks for the tip on the cv boots


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks Big you just made my day.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

^^^^^looks like a nice place to live


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

I see that there is water on that planet. I would have to lick it off very slowly due to thirst.  

God Damnt Big. Normally it would be time for a shower but im at fking work ya bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

I was reading that the Valley of Clitorisouss was and excellent place to stay when roughing it for the night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Be very careful I here that the Virus Camel Toe is spreading like wild fire on that place


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> see above post for the menu snd thanks for the tip on the cv boots



Thanks, and you're welcome!!


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

More pics please...I just poured a fresh cup.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was reading that the Valley of Clitorisouss was and excellent place to stay when roughing it for the night.



that is a nice place to visit

 but I’ve heard that the best place to explore is the G-Spot

if one can find it!

where’s it at!?


----------



## Missfit (Dec 17, 2021)

Not a thing wrong with some world class ass.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

I love a woman in tight jeans but go yoga pants are hard to walk by


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I see that there is water on that planet. I would have to lick it off very slowly due to thirst.
> 
> God Damnt Big. Normally it would be time for a shower but im at fking work ya bastard.


That never stopped ya before!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> I love a woman in tight jeans but go yoga pants are hard to walk by


Yep. I'd have to German Shepard nose Miss Argentina.


----------



## Missfit (Dec 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. I'd have to German Shepard nose Miss Argentina.


----------



## Missfit (Dec 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> see above post for the menu
> 
> snd thanks for the tip on the cv boots
> [/Q





bigsur51 said:


> the wind event is over , back to the Salt Mines!
> 
> im looking at a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 with a straight 6 and 124,000 miles , runs great , $2300 , gonna buy it for my daughter and surprise her for Christmas , she has always wanted a Jeep
> 
> ...


Who cares if it's used? As long as it's not been abused


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like you and your name were made for this place Missfit


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

Missfit said:


> Who cares if it's used? As long as it's not been abusedView attachment 284286


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

You funny bastard.


----------



## Missfit (Dec 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like you and your name were made for this place Missfit


Thank You


----------



## Missfit (Dec 18, 2021)

You guy's.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2021)

Missfit said:


> Not a thing wrong with some world class ass.
> View attachment 284272



Museum quality!  Welcome to the lecherous old misfit's lair Missfit!  

Beauty is so covented, because it so rare and transient.  We firmly believe that we should all admire it in the fullest while it is in blossom:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Missfit said:


> You guy's.....


wELCOME BACK mISFIT
Are you packing pistils or pollen sacs?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2021)

Party at Roster's!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

A friend said price of Oregon cannabis is going up due to demand in Cali, Prices have sky rocketed.
Time to dump all the excess ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2021)

^^^^^ last years crop , full of mold , all dried out

meanwhile at the Coffee Shoppe , I had to confiscate all the phones just so stuff can get done around here...the fecking coffee wasn’t even made when I got up so I banned the cameras for a week!....



slacker #1









slacker #2







bunches of slackers!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 20, 2021)

X marks some of the spots.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

Good morning Islanders. Got sunshine, but she's cold out. According to the weather nerds, it ain't gonna be a white Christmas up here in Yankee land. Oh well. Still got my gals all happy and healthy. Life is good!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

Interesting fashion statements in Japan.  The skirts are painted.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Interesting fashion statements in Japan.  The skirts are painted.
> 
> View attachment 284559
> View attachment 284560
> View attachment 284561


The world is getting very weird


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The world is getting very weird


And when you were born, it got a tad weirder....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And when you were born, it got a tad weirder....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And when you were born, it got a tad weirder....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey! Not fair! At least write it in Mandarin so Walt can translate for me!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

Now that's fking funny.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2021)

A guy with a Tesla found out that all the money he saved on gas kinda went away when he found the price for his new battery was $22,500.

So he blowed it up good.
Angry owner blows up his Tesla (VIDEO)

I do not think that is gonna buff out.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Morning Misfits,  not much happening here today.  22,500 for a battery.....Holly B-Jesus!!! I heard a new battery was $5,000 but that is just plain stupid if it is real.  Those batteries can't be recycled as well.  Thinking one should ponder the long term costs before spending that kind of cash on something you have to constantly have to plug in.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A friend said price of Oregon cannabis is going up due to demand in Cali, Prices have sky rocketed.
> Time to dump all the excess ....



Last I heard there were lots of small Oregon green triangle plots, many with housing available cheap in the aftermath of broken cannabis growing dreams.



bigsur51 said:


> how’s this for a tapered beard all you boneheads?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284557



You could model for cough drops, heavy metal, or rolling papers commercials for sure.



Unca Walt said:


> Interesting fashion statements in Japan.  The skirts are painted.
> 
> View attachment 284559
> View attachment 284560
> View attachment 284561



I've seen those pictures presented as see through.  Are you sure they are painted?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2021)

I've seen those pictures presented as see through. Are you sure they are painted?

Nope.  It was a thingy on styles in naughty magazines... definitely not see-through.  

This lady either has a disconnected lower leg, or she is wearing a painted skirt:


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> A guy with a Tesla found out that all the money he saved on gas kinda went away when he found the price for his new battery was $22,500.
> 
> So he blowed it up good.
> Angry owner blows up his Tesla (VIDEO)
> ...


Batteries are the reason I went for a gas powered golf cart! I don't golf, but it sure comes in handy for hauling stuff around the ranch.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I've seen those pictures presented as see through. Are you sure they are painted?
> 
> Nope.  It was a thingy on styles in naughty magazines... definitely not see-through.
> 
> ...


I agree on that lady, but look close at the first three...................


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I agree on that lady, but look close at the first three...................


Might be, but remember Walt's mask? Tell me at ten feet that you'd think he was wearing one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Yep, dats the one!


----------



## ness (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning Misfits those shirts had me fool.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

anyone seen the Coffee girls?

I cannot find the coffee girls...

maybe the dingo ate the coffee girls


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I agree on that lady, but look close at the first three...................


Looks like I gotta be a tad more detailed:

The Jap naughtybooks that these pictures are usually shown in are ALL carefully staged to make the painted butts look as real as possible. They line up the legs of the girls with the paint job.  Looks weird as Bizarro World in some positions (legs going step-function sideways).<-- They explain this is in the blurbs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 284677


Christ!  I scare ME.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Christ!  I scare ME.


Me Too LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, dats the one!


I also wear this one to gag maggots:






And if you just happen to look at me as I walk toward you... would wouldn't notice it was a mask.

Same with Jap hineys.  Soft porn.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Me Too LOL


BTW:  I ONLY wear the beardie mask when I MUST go see a Dr. (their rules! no tickee, no shirtee).  But I have tweaked it so that nothing of the mask "hardware" is visible. <-- You can see the edge in the pic above.  That is gone.  

Just like the snot mask. Nothin' shows except the picture.

Just a very disturbing-looking hardcase mutha.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> BTW:  I ONLY wear the beardie mask when I MUST go see a Dr. (their rules! no tickee, no shirtee).  But I have tweaked it so that nothing of the mask "hardware" is visible. <-- You can see the edge in the pic above.  That is gone.
> 
> Just like the snot mask. Nothin' shows except the picture.
> 
> Just a very disturbing-looking hardcase mutha.


Good to see you posting again


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

HAH!!  I just noticed -- In the beardie pic, you can see the scars in my eyebrows.  It was a case of hadda grow up tough.






My middle name is Cornelius.  Named after my grampa.

As soon as they found that out at school, the first kid that called me "Corny" got a busted lip.  And the second kid...

Fun Fambly story about my Grampa Cornelius:  As a young man, he was being chased home by _his_ daddy for getting stinking drunk in with his buddies.  He ran across a log that went over the stream, and picked up an axe that was laying there.

He was gonna cut the log in half so his old man could not get across.  Put his foot on the end of the log and swung the axe (drunk, remember).

Cut the fargin end of his foot off.  (*snork*) He spent the rest of his life doing a step-and-a-half at a time.

LATE POST UPDATE:  Herself The Beautiful Witch took a look at that pic and said,

You ought to caption it:    *I AM smiling! *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HAH!!  I just noticed -- In the beardie pic, you can see the scars in my eyebrows.  It was a case of hadda grow up tough.
> 
> My middle name is Cornelius.  Named after my grampa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

My first beer --

I was 12, and walking back from the RR station with my Daddy (I'd gone to meet him getting off work).  We got to the White Horse Bar and he turned in.  We both sat there on the barstools, and Daddy said:

"Two beers."

The bartender looked at the skinny little kid and said, "That kid ain't 18."

Daddy:  "Cut the bullshit and give the kid a beer."

ONE ten-cent beer, and I was shitfaced on the rest of the way home.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

This is my favorite pic of Walt. Makes ya wonder what alphabet soup group he belonged to back in the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

Damn,,he could be my blood brother. Ugly bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn,,he could be my blood brother. Ugly bastard.


Naw, yer a whole different level of ugly! Even the Great Walt can't hold a candle to ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

Mean ole bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

I would shave my dogs azs and make him walk backwards


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would shave my dogs azs and make him walk backwards


Why? Ain't he peanut butter broke?


----------



## ness (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm defiantly going down to the barn, I still haven't found my Christmas decorations for the tree.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Looks like I gotta be a tad more detailed:  The Jap naughtybooks that these pictures are usually shown in are ALL carefully staged to make the painted butts look as real as possible. They line up the legs of the girls with the paint job.  Looks weird as Bizarro World in some positions (legs going step-function sideways).<-- They explain this is in the blurbs.



Good job!  They fooled me.



ness2 said:


> I'm defiantly going down to the barn, I still haven't found my Christmas decorations for the tree.



Buy another set and the old set will turn up shortly.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This is my favorite pic of Walt. Makes ya wonder what alphabet soup group he belonged to back in the day.
> View attachment 284705


Well, I could tellya, but then I would have to blow this whole place up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

Aw, heck.  I've written a dozen magazine articles about my Daddy.  He was amazing.

My First Beer... How about my first caught fish?  Daddy made it as amazing as the beer.

I was almost nine.  It was a lovely day (school day ).  I finished my cereal and Daddy said,

"Hey Slug" (my cherished nickname) "Which would you rather do:  Go to school, or go fishing with me?"

That was a question that boys wouldn't even fantasize about coming at them!

We went to Cold Spring Harbor on the North Shore of Long Island.  Daddy had a brand-new Sea-King 4HP outboard motor.  We zoomed out -- with me steering "toward that cloud" while Daddy set up the flounder rigs.  Twin hooks on a little boom with sinker in the middle.

We stopped near a giant buoy.  Daddy told me we had to let the bait get to the bottom where the flounders were.  

But we couldn't.  And so I caught my first-ever fish:  a Bergall.  All bones. 



 There were gazillions of them, and we couldn't get past them. So we had to move.
We toodled back into the wetlands and tried there.  We knocked 'em dead.  I would drop my rig down about twenty feet, and BOOM! A fish... no, TWO fish were on! 

This went on and on without a break.  It was almost unreal.  I had caught my first fish... and on the same day, I caught my 100th _real_ fish.

We were using the smallest amount of those eldritch red bloodworms on the hooks. Eventually, we were scraping old detritus off the rented rowboat.

After a while, Daddy said:  "OK, Slug, time to get back to the dock."

When I asked why, since the flounders were still biting like mad, he pointed to the freeboard left in the rowboat.  We had so many fish in the boat, they were up to the seat tops.  Any more, and we'd sink.

When we got home, Daddy filleted every single one of them.  All the neighbors had fresh, boneless flounder fillets.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Thinking you might have exceeded your daily bag limit Walt.   Good thing a game Warden didn't wander by.


----------



## ness (Dec 23, 2021)

That must have been one of the best days ever.  Nice memory.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I could tellya, but then I would have to blow this whole place up.


You do and I'll talk to the Warren commission about that black umbrella you were carrying in Daily Plaza. More of a range stake than a protest, eh?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Thinking you might have exceeded your daily bag limit Walt.   Good thing a game Warden didn't wander by.


Bag limit?  Wozzat?  Even better, wozzat in 1940-fargin-9?  Game Wardens don't look at flounder fishing folks. I don't think they ever had a game warden on Long Island.

Which brings us to two other things my Daddy taught me:  How to catch a squirrel with a thin, whippy stick (sassafras was best) and a pocketknife... and how to tickle trout.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

Even more trivia about life in the 1940's:  Power outages were common.  We had the only gas-powered refrigerator in the neighborhood.

So when the power went out, folks would show up at our place with labeled packages to put in our fridge.  We were very popular in that neighborhood.

Memory hit.  (I am told this happens to octopuses or whatever I am old of) I remember we would get a plastic bag of lard with a lima-bean-sized dot of reddish food coloring.  My job was to knead and squoosh the bag of lard until the whole thing turned to butter color.

It was still lard.  But you could put it on toast (toasters did not pop up in them days).  There were two tilty sides, and you toasted two pieces one side at a time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

I was born in '55, and I don't remember anything coming in plastic bags. Garbage went into a maggot infested galvanized metal can, milk came in bottles that were thick enough to beat someone to death with, and lard came in metal cans. I do remember some toys that came in plastic, but most were metal. Great for bouncing off the head of a brother that was twice your age that liked to pick on ya. 

People always talk about climate change. The climate will change with us or without us. If you're serious about cleaning up the environment, ban all single use plastic items. Food used to come in cans or glass jars, both of which are recyclable. I'd miss garbage bags, but I can remember a life before them.

Most of all the lifeforms that lived on this planet died off way before us hairless monkeys crawled down from the trees. Wonder how many gas powered SUVs they drove?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

What a nice way to understand summer and winter solstices.  And kinda kewl to boot:


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I was born in '55, and I don't remember anything coming in plastic bags. Garbage went into a maggot infested galvanized metal can, milk came in bottles that were thick enough to beat someone to death with, and lard came in metal cans. I do remember some toys that came in plastic, but most were metal. Great for bouncing off the head of a brother that was twice your age that liked to pick on ya.


I tried to find a picture, but found something even better:  Someone else talking about being the one to squoosh the lard/margarine plastic bag.
Barbara Lancaster
, Seeker of the better way at Systems Integrator
Answered 2 years ago · Upvoted by
Tara Nitka
, PhD Chemistry, The University of Texas at El Paso (2021) · Author has 1.1K answers and 274K answer views
Yes, as a child growing up in Canada in the late ‘50s, I relished the ‘job’ of squishing up the small blob of yellow dye in the bag of margarine. I understand that the reason to keep the margarine white until in the hands of the consumer was to ensure that we weren’t fooled into thinking it was butter.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I note that she's talking the late '50s.  So here's a guy closer to my age who squooshed in the '40s same as me:

Bob Mouk
, former Industrial Research Chemist / Chemistry Professor
Answered 2 years ago · Author has 1.4K answers and 223.3K answer views
*I did it in 1946 or 1947*. Tedious, but a good job for a kid.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

I imagine the longer you worked it, the easier it was due to the warming of the lard from the heat coming off of your hands. Makes my arthritis hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I imagine the longer you worked it, the easier it was due to the warming of the lard from the heat coming off of your hands. Makes my arthritis hurt just thinking about it!


Yer gittin' it wrong, bro.  The kids LOVED to do it.  If you think of the resources of little kids just after rationing (I remember ration books!) you'll realize that the unique opportunity to squoosh something -- with strong parental approval -- was something not to be missed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2021)

Shades of Rosty, but, butt:


There is a talent show in London -- when they asked if there is anyone in the audience who has a special talent, a guy screams:

"I can sing from me bum!" They usher him onstage, he drops his pants and proceeds to shit all over the place. The promoters yell at him "What are you doing?"

"I'm clearing me throat!"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Shades of Rosty, but, butt:
> 
> 
> There is a talent show in London -- when they asked if there is anyone in the audience who has a special talent, a guy screams:
> ...


Ah come on Unca you Love me..............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Post count post you know the thing man , to get the post counts up keeps the management happy
> lalalalalalalala a la Greywolf



Whoop, whoop, lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, post away.  We are giving away free trips to the city dump for the posting champion.......Roster, where is the nearest dump...... Picked up the boat and just got back.  In the garage nice and safe.  Gonna need some work but gonna be sweet when finished.



Nice design for bass fishing?  Dad had one of a similar design for bass.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)

Is it credit for total posts?


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2021)

All I want for Christmas is 100 daily users and 250 posts a day.....get busy you slackers.  No time off for the holidays.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

pute said:


> All I want for Christmas is 100 daily users and 250 posts a day.....get busy you slackers.  No time off for the holidays.....


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2021)

Trust me.  I am and honest salesman.  I would never sell you something you don't need.






Get on the phones and find new members


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2021)

oh hell no gray, don't care for clowns...


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2021)

Today is the day for family and friends.  Have fun and enjoy your Christmas dinner Merry Christmas. ￼


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

boo said:


> oh **** no gray, don't care for clowns...


Here's a *happy* doggie -- It ain't a black lab... I think it is a meth lab:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas to my Passion Family. Had family and friends over yesterday. 
Today its just me and the Wife. Oh and football. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Witchking (Dec 25, 2021)

Waking up before the light this morning, Sitting by myself at my pute..thinking about all sorts of things. I went out for a smoke this morning and could hear through an open window the squeals of delight coming from the kids next door as they open there gifts. Made me rememeber Christmas mornings past...My son is 12 now and he knows there is no Santa at this point. Made me a little sad to think I will never here that sound of joy that Santa came,in my own house ever again.
Ever  since the wife lost both of her parents, she gets depressed around Christmas time. Christmas is still a joyous time for me but it's not the same as it once was. We used to have traditions that no longer happen any more. This is just how life changes I guess. Sorry not trying to be depressing just feeling nostalgic for what Christmas USED to mean to me.
With all that depressing shit aside...
Merry Christmas to you guys. Go out ..eat , drink and be merry!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

Thing's change with time brother. We just have to change with it. My kids are grown with their own kids now. Sometimes we have to share the things that use to be all about us. Didn't have all my Grandchildren this yr because they were somewhere else but Facetime or Duo made it possible to see them anyway. A little different but still very satisfying and everyone was smiling and happy. My old ass rolls with the flow. Makes shit easier when you can handle change with a smile. 
Merry Christmas brothers and Sisters. 
Have a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2021)

boo said:


> oh **** no gray, don't care for clowns...



I'm sure that they will change the poster to that of a lustful woman of ill repute if you will step into the lair..............

Merry Christmas day brothers and sisters!  Peace and good will to all human and critter kind, except for you know who...........................................


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Morning Misfits.  Hope everybody got what they wanted.  All I really want for Christmas is for this country to stop hating itself.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Hope everybody got what they wanted.  All I really want for Christmas is for this country to stop hating itself.


Probably be easier to get you a breeding pair of Unicorns, I'm afraid. Nice thought, though.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 25, 2021)

Grandkids were up at 5.  Tough to convince them to wait till 8 to open the presents.  One still believes in Santa which is sweet.  But they don't realize that the older they get, the more expensive the presents get and the less packages they get.  Took the wife a week to wrap them, but only 30 minutes to tear them open and throw the wrapping all over.  Merry Christmas to all.  Enjoy what the day brings your way.  There are far too many that don't have what we do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Probably be easier to get you a breeding pair of Unicorns, I'm afraid. Nice thought, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Grandkids were up at 5.  Tough to convince them to wait till 8 to open the presents.  One still believes in Santa which is sweet.  But they don't realize that the older they get, the more expensive the presents get and the less packages they get.  Took the wife a week to wrap them, but only 30 minutes to tear them open and throw the wrapping all over.  Merry Christmas to all.  Enjoy what the day brings your way.  There are far too many that don't have what we do.


Count your blessings
Must be so darn wonderful to see their faces come Christmas Morning
Peace and good will Kevin


----------



## kevinn (Dec 25, 2021)

My wife works real hard at making Christmas special for all.  I might complain a lot, but I am blessed.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 25, 2021)

Witchking said:


> Waking up before the light this morning, Sitting by myself at my pute..thinking about all sorts of things. I went out for a smoke this morning and could hear through an open window the squeals of delight coming from the kids next door as they open there gifts. Made me rememeber Christmas mornings past...My son is 12 now and he knows there is no Santa at this point. Made me a little sad to think I will never here that sound of joy that Santa came,in my own house ever again.
> Ever  since the wife lost both of her parents, she gets depressed around Christmas time. Christmas is still a joyous time for me but it's not the same as it once was. We used to have traditions that no longer happen any more. This is just how life changes I guess. Sorry not trying to be depressing just feeling nostalgic for what Christmas USED to mean to me.
> With all that depressing shit aside...
> Merry Christmas to you guys. Go out ..eat , drink and be merry!


Seek out, find and make new Christmas memories! Sadly, we can't live in the past, but the future is wide open!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2021)

evening folks...ordered me a set of heated plates and bubblebags today...spoke to pute earlier about making dry ice hash using bubble bags...I found a set of plated for 150 so all I need do it set them on my 20 press and go at it...any recommendations as to how hot I adjust the plates for the press...I've decided to turn a few jars of herb into rosen...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 25, 2021)

boo said:


> evening folks...ordered me a set of heated plates and bubblebags today...spoke to pute earlier about making dry ice hash using bubble bags...I found a set of plated for 150 so all I need do it set them on my 20 press and go at it...any recommendations as to how hot I adjust the plates for the press...I've decided to turn a few jars of herb into rosen...


I'm all ears. I've been looking at a little $300 press by an outfit called Emerald Gold. Your idea is more bigger, so me likey.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Hmmm, interesting.  Rosen, recommendations on  small but good one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

bought my 20 ton shop press from CBF about 7? years ago , the temps on the plate are adjustable with digital box , press came from Harbor Freight

we press dry keef in Sasquatch bags , I think the recommended terms are somewhere between 180 and 220?……….

i think temps are different for different plates , I really don’t know , we play around a lot with the temps when we are pressing

it’s like this one


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks  Big. Time to try something different.  What if I puet QWET in a plate and let the alcohol evaporate?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2021)

boo said:


> evening folks...ordered me a set of heated plates and bubblebags today...spoke to pute earlier about making dry ice hash using bubble bags...I found a set of plated for 150 so all I need do it set them on my 20 press and go at it...any recommendations as to how hot I adjust the plates for the press...I've decided to turn a few jars of herb into rosen...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
There it is agin:  The perfessers speaking in tongues.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Seek out, find and make new Christmas memories! Sadly, we can't live in the past, but the future is wide open!  Bubba



Hear, hear!  Let the joy begin!



boo said:


> evening folks...ordered me a set of heated plates and bubblebags today...spoke to pute earlier about making dry ice hash using bubble bags...I found a set of plated for 150 so all I need do it set them on my 20 press and go at it...any recommendations as to how hot I adjust the plates for the press...I've decided to turn a few jars of herb into rosen...



Around 200F plus or minus around 20F for flower and about 170F plus or minus 20F for dry sieve. 



bigsur51 said:


> bought my 20 ton shop press from CBF about 7? years ago , the temps on the plate are adjustable with digital box , press came from Harbor Freight we press dry keef in Sasquatch bags , I think the recommended terms are somewhere between 180 and 220?……….
> i think temps are different for different plates , I really don’t know , we play around a lot with the temps when we are pressing it’s like this one



I too purchased a Harbor Freight press and here is my plate design and wiring:













pute said:


> Thanks  Big. Time to try something different.  What if I puet QWET in a plate and let the alcohol evaporate?



How much alcohol?


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2021)

herb into rosen...  Yummy


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks  Big. Time to try something different.  What if I puet QWET in a plate and let the alcohol evaporate?



invest in a vacuum pump and a purge pot

you can thank me later


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2021)

Last time I spoke to Pute I was driving back from Ft Smith Arkansas. Old bastard tried to sell me a car. Just kidding. It's always a pleasure to talk to Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> invest in a vacuum pump and a purge pot
> 
> you can thank me later


Like this




__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

A Good Used Car Sales Shark are in High demand these days 
With all new cars being very hard to find or order, they are placing premium prices on all used cars nowadays. Market is booming here.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

Like Walt said you guys are speaking in tongue. I have no idea I've never done this before.

Oh by the way good morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Vacuum Purging and Processing Tips | Skunk Pharm Research
					

Vacuum Purging and Processing Tips




					skunkpharmresearch.com


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

Damn, my head is spinning.  The more I read the more lost I am.  Big, you need to come and visit.  I though all you had to do is boy a press....then press the flowers and done.  Looking at GW's grapic and reading Rosters link ...well, I thought this was simple.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn, my head is spinning.  The more I read the more lost I am.  Big, you need to come and visit.  I though all you had to do is boy a press....then press the flowers and done.  Looking at GW's grapic and reading Rosters link ...well, I thought this was simple.




if it was so simple everyone would be doing it

listen to this and get your mind right


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn, my head is spinning.  The more I read the more lost I am.  Big, you need to come and visit.  I though all you had to do is boy a press....then press the flowers and done.  Looking at GW's grapic and reading Rosters link ...well, I thought this was simple.



consulting fees may be required….pay for drive time too , port to port and lunch must be provided , noodles will be ok


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> consulting fees may be required….pay for drive time too , port to port and lunch must be provided , noodles will be ok


One word.....DEAL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2021)

ness2 said:


> herb into rosen...  Yummy


Guess I'm just the opposite (or maybe just weird). I prefer hashish/buds over concentrates, any day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> One word.....DEAL


Maybe has has a small kicker motor for the boat to seal the deal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm just the opposite (or maybe just weird). I prefer hashish/buds over concentrates, any day.


I agree I stopped doing tinctures under tongue and now my last grow seems way stronger again. I like flowers just not the smoking part.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> One word.....DEAL



oh crap , I forgot one thing , we will need some hookers and blow , easy to arrange , see Guido on Colfax and 9th


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

I don't do coke but I have Ajax.   Hookers.....hmmm, how about porn flicks and lube....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> I don't do coke but I have Ajax.   Hookers.....hmmm, how about porn flicks and lube....


I use to addicted to coke when I was stuck in a HOSPITAL BED
fUCCK u cOCO COLA COMPANY


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 26, 2021)

*Good Evening Friends--

Survived my solo Christmas. As much as I know any day can be Christmas, there are still expectations--not by me, but by people who (I think) love me.

I don't say much anymore; as if I'm just not bright enough to count my blessings. I may be blonde, but I do have my wits about me.

My holiday dinner was black beans and rice, arugula salad with lemon vinaigrette, fresh Cuban bread from Tampa. No complaints here.

Thanks and love to y'all,
Denise*


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 26, 2021)

*Oh, gosh, I know y'all are busy with family and friends. I stayed totally sober through the holidays until now. Drinking Titos. *


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> invest in a vacuum pump and a purge pot  you can thank me later



Good idea!



pute said:


> Like Walt said you guys are speaking in tongue. I have no idea I've never done this before. Oh by the way good morning.





pute said:


> Damn, my head is spinning.  The more I read the more lost I am.  Big, you need to come and visit.  I though all you had to do is boy a press....then press the flowers and done.  Looking at GW's grapic and reading Rosters link ...well, I thought this was simple.



My graphics are how to do it yourself from scratch, which is not necessary if you purchase a system.  The mechanics are pretty simple.  

The product would you like to end up with determines how you process it.  If you were just pressing for dabbing, you wouldn't need a vacuum chamber.  It comes in handy for things like QWET, and you wouldn't need it for Rosin unless you were also winterizing it to remove the plant waxes.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Good Evening Friends-- Survived my solo Christmas. As much as I know any day can be Christmas, there are still expectations--not by me, but by people who (I think) love me. I don't say much anymore; as if I'm just not bright enough to count my blessings. I may be blonde, but I do have my wits about me.  My holiday dinner was black beans and rice, arugula salad with lemon vinaigrette, fresh Cuban bread from Tampa. No complaints here.  Thanks and love to y'all, Denise *





Shiloh said:


> *Oh, gosh, I know y'all are busy with family and friends. I stayed totally sober through the holidays until now. Drinking Titos.  *



Merry day after Christmas sister woman! Your dinner sounds scrumptious!

Grayfox is still under the weather with a bad cold, so we cancelled all of our plans and spent Christmas quietly, with a Cesar salad for dinner, because neither of us felt like cooking.

I haven't had my drink yet and after learning that I'm prediabetic, I'll most likely be toasting with tea.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

I will drink to your abstinence.  Respect....but I have no willpower.


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2021)

I've not had a drink since high school...done every drug available up until 74...the shiit on the street nowadays is anyone's guess...it does thin out the gene pool...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

busy day here sorting eggs


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> invest in a vacuum pump and a purge pot
> 
> you can thank me later


Ok, you have my attention. If It snag one of these, what do I Do with it? I assume it sucks out the alcohol and reclaims it? Bubba needs skooled...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn, my head is spinning.  The more I read the more lost I am.  Big, you need to come and visit.  I though all you had to do is boy a press....then press the flowers and done.  Looking at GW's grapic and reading Rosters link ...well, I thought this was simple.


That's the large scale diy way. I'm looking at a small all in one rosin press. I think it makes sense to make bubble, then press that. Way smaller needs that pressing buds.


3 min. Qwet seems pretty darn close...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I need one of these for QWET dealings. Now to read up. How does one utilize this device for "winterizing."

How fun, I been having the best bud ever, numerous choices of flower, oil, hashish, bubble etc. All made with my 2 hands. 

They should have invented these tents in the 70's. I can't remember the last time I smoked anything that was just ok. Now if I could just retire and do this full time.



Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ok, you have my attention. If It snag one of these, what do I Do with it? I assume it sucks out the alcohol and reclaims it? Bubba needs skooled...
> 
> Bubba



aw c h I t man , I just woke up , shrooms are wearing off , coffee has not kicked in yet , chickens and cats need food and water , can I get back to ya later mi Amigo?

in a nutshell , we make BHO and when the first stage of off gassing is done , which we do by using hot boiling water until the oleoresin is viscous like 5w motor oil , we then place the product n the purge pot and pull a vacuum to remove the remaining gasses , keeping the temps,on the pot at 80-120 degrees…

if that sounds confusing , see first paragraph 

we do not reclaim our butane or Everclear like Greywolf does , need to though , saves money for sure


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm just the opposite (or maybe just weird). I prefer hashish/buds over concentrates, any day.


I know what you mean, but I find I like them "in the mix" when smoking. Same reason I like having 4 or 5 different strains on hand, hash, oil and bubble from different strains etc. 

By mixing them, I not only find combinations that are particularly pleasant, and don't get that difficulty getting high from tolerance problem.

Hash and buds are tops for me too, but mixing a puff or two of concentrates can have a place with bud lovers too. 

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> busy day here sorting eggs
> 
> View attachment 284913



My neighbors gave me many eggs over the years in rainbow colors, until they were overwhelmed by hawks and coyotes and other predators. Oh, how I long for a truly fresh egg.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 27, 2021)

boo said:


> I've not had a drink since high school...done every drug available up until 74...the shiit on the street nowadays is anyone's guess...it does thin out the gene pool...




No street stuff for me since the 70s, when I took anything anyone handed me! How did I survive that? I think by always eating healthy, lots of physical activity and lots of hydration!


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 27, 2021)

@bigsur51 --* After doing copious amounts of psilocybin, fence jumping in the 70s, I determined it made me paranoid. I'm glad it works for you.*


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> aw c h I t man , I just woke up , shrooms are wearing off , coffee has not kicked in yet , chickens and cats need food and water , can I get back to ya later mi Amigo?
> 
> in a nutshell , we make BHO and when the first stage of off gassing is done , which we do by using hot boiling water until the oleoresin is viscous like 5w motor oil , we then place the product n the purge pot and pull a vacuum to remove the remaining gasses , keeping the temps,on the pot at 80-120 degrees…
> 
> ...


That's what got my attention. Removal and possible reclaiming.

My "evaporation setup" is a square bottom glass container that fits perfectly on top of a radiator style space heater!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

@Bubba....you are lucky.  My body is saturated with THC that even the best of flowers don't have the effect they used to.  I think most of my problem is my lungs can't take big rips anymore.  It make me wonder if I have forgot how to grow.  Which is not the case...I hope.

My other problems is Mrs Pute doesn't want me in the kitchen cooking and smelling up the house.   I need a shot of vodka.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> @Bubba....you are lucky.  My body is saturated with THC that even the best of flowers don't have the effect they used to.  I think most of my problem is my lungs can't take big rips anymore.  It make me wonder if I have forgot how to grow.  Which is not the case...I hope.
> 
> My other problems is Mrs Pute doesn't want me in the kitchen cooking and smelling up the house.   I need a shot of vodka.




@pute 
*I have had nothing cannabis since August. I do, however, have Titos. I dose it.

My latest research shows that alcohol has an immediate antidepressant effect. Just be careful. I only drink clear liquor (titos) and lots of water.

My preference is cannabis, but I have no current access to that. No inertia, how depressing.*


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

Lay down a base buzz with edible, then smoke.
I usually start with weakest, (which is strong) and build up with hash at the end at bed time.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

I looked at the source and I even think Greywolf tested one so he would have some good inside info

i thought it was waaaaay overpriced and to complicated for my pea brain

i think a simple moonshine type still and one could recapture the Everclear 

but better than that , GW has a recipe for making Everclear , makes everything cost effective

speaking of cost , a typical 750 ml bottle of Everclear is about $50 bucks here

we averaged about 10-15 grams of oleoresin from each bottle and since our herbs are free , average price per gram was $5.00 or lower


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> @Bubba....you are lucky.  My body is saturated with THC that even the best of flowers don't have the effect they used to.  I think most of my problem is my lungs can't take big rips anymore.  It make me wonder if I have forgot how to grow.  Which is not the case...I hope.
> 
> My other problems is Mrs Pute doesn't want me in the kitchen cooking and smelling up the house.   I need a shot of vodka.



forget those big rips , what a waste all the way around , especially on the body

how about 10 tiny dabs of shatter and No coughing rather than a lung buster?

works for me…same with smoking a hooter , many small tokes work for me

( I dated a Cherokee once , Many Small Tokes was her name)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I looked at the source and I even think Greywolf tested one so he would have some good inside info
> 
> i thought it was waaaaay overpriced and to complicated for my pea brain
> 
> ...


I totally agree Too high priced But easy for an idiot to use.
I hate to see some people trying to distill their own 190 proof , they will kill themselves


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I looked at the source and I even think Greywolf tested one so he would have some good inside info
> 
> i thought it was waaaaay overpriced and to complicated for my pea brain
> 
> ...


I just bought (2) 1.75 bottles, just north of 65.00.  Do have moonshine still, but don't want to reclaim with it, just need to add tall column and start running sugar wash.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I just bought (2) 1.75 bottles, just north of 65.00.  Do have moonshine still, but don't want to reclaim with it, just need to add tall column and start running sugar wash.
> 
> Bubba


Just how does that Tall column work , does it remove the worm and thumper from the equation?
I have 15.5 gal Kegs that I think I should be able to add a column on too .


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 27, 2021)

*Oh, gosh. Things have become way too pretentious for me. Would love to stay simple. That's just me right now; may change later.*


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> aw c h I t man , I just woke up , shrooms are wearing off , coffee has not kicked in yet , chickens and cats need food and water , can I get back to ya later mi Amigo?
> 
> in a nutshell , we make BHO and when the first stage of off gassing is done , which we do by using hot boiling water until the oleoresin is viscous like 5w motor oil , we then place the product n the purge pot and pull a vacuum to remove the remaining gasses , keeping the temps,on the pot at 80-120 degrees…
> 
> ...


No, clear as a bell. I either need this setup and vacuum pump, or a rosin press. Or both.....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

I think this is all that would be needed if you have an old beer keg
But tell me more





Moonshine Pot Still Distilling Beer Keg Kit DIY, 2" Copper Pipe Column Tri Clamp


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> busy day here sorting eggs
> 
> View attachment 284913



We have The Australian version


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think this is all that would be needed if you have an old beer keg
> But tell me more
> View attachment 284923
> 
> Moonshine Pot Still Distilling Beer Keg Kit DIY, 2" Copper Pipe Column Tri Clamp


I have a 4ft Liebig tube as shown, just need the pot, thinking of either a copper one from one of the still companies out there, or converted milk container.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> @Bubba....you are lucky.  My body is saturated with THC that even the best of flowers don't have the effect they used to.  I think most of my problem is my lungs can't take big rips anymore.  It make me wonder if I have forgot how to grow.  Which is not the case...I hope.
> 
> My other problems is Mrs Pute doesn't want me in the kitchen cooking and smelling up the house.   I need a shot of vodka.



This is a small one I was looking at:









						900 Watt Dual Digital Control Rosin Heat Press, 5" x 5" Plate
					

DESCRIPTION This rosin press is specially designed to maximize the yield of rosin using intense pressure and your specified heat settings, to harvest the purest possible end product. This press's high pressure, and dual independently-controlled platens, allow the user to carefully control the...




					www.emeraldgoldextractors.com
				



Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @pute
> *I have had nothing cannabis since August. I do, however, have Titos. I dose it.*


If I can't get there on marijuana and Miller Lite, I don't go.


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> This is a small one I was looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at this one. 






*         2000+ PSI Professional Press Hand Crank Dual Heated Plates (2.4" x 4.7")              *

Visit the GDAE10 Store

 _3.9 out of 5 stars_   56 ratings  















Price: 

$229.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                &                             FREE Returns  
 





























































 ★SPECIFICATION-2.4X4.7 Inch (6X12 cm) with intense pressure and flexible temperature control  
★EAST TO CLEAN-Non-stick dual heating elements with teflon paint on surface. Dustproof and do not need high temperature cloth. Convenient to clean and oxidation resistant  
★CUSTOMIZED-Micro processor precision heat and temperature gauge so that you can set your desired pressure, temperature and use the crank to press as hard as you want  
 ★HEATING-Electric heat pipe and plate body to pouring into an organic whole for even heating  
 ★INTELLIGENT-Firm construction with good quality, durable for years of trouble-free


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:
@pute
*I have had nothing cannabis since August. I do, however, have Titos. I dose it.*

All girls are _susposed_ to have Titos.  Evahbody knows that. I dose, you dose, we all dose -- just lookin' at dose Titos all day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I totally agree Too high priced But easy for an idiot to use.
> I hate to see some people trying to distill their own 190 proof , they will kill themselves


Not really, people are doing it all the time. Outside activity, I cheat by leaving garage door about 2 ft open, and open side door.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> I was looking at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that on Amazon? The link goes to ceiling fans on Amazon. I like the price...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Yup, Amazon.  I don't want to spend to much $$$ as I have a lot of things to do on the boat before spring.  Fond a 7 hp Johnson for $600 looking at it tomorrow....Money, money, money.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just how does that Tall column work , does it remove the worm and thumper from the equation?
> I have 15.5 gal Kegs that I think I should be able to add a column on too .


For reasons I don't totally understand, but is explained by Greywolf places here, a regular pot still has to do a few runs to get 190 proof. With the extra tall column, it can be done in one run.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> I will drink to your abstinence.  Respect....but I have no willpower.



Facing the prospect of diabetes adds to my will power.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, Amazon.  I don't want to spend to much $$$ as I have a lot of things to do on the boat before spring.  Fond a 7 hp Johnson for $600 looking at it tomorrow....Money, money, money.


Don't know how much it matters, some are 1 ton, 2 ton, 5 ton and so on.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Don't know how much it matters, some are 1 ton, 2 ton, 5 ton and so on.
> 
> Bubba


Recommendations...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

boo said:


> I've not had a drink since high school...done every drug available up until 74...the shiit on the street nowadays is anyone's guess...it does thin out the gene pool...



I'm already older than my projected lifespan, but the statistics change once you reach this old, because you have weeded out the weak ones that didn't make it this far.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm already older than my projected lifespan, but the statistics change once you reach this old, because you have weeded out the weak ones that didn't make it this far.


Exercise, right diet and EVERYTHING in moderation.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Recommendations...


I don't know how much it matters. The one I showed doesn't say how many tons. I think it is just a cam over clamp type arrangement?

I don't know how much it matters for our use?

I've read that even one of those hair clamp straighteners can do it if clamped. How much pressure is needed to squash bubble? 

I hate getting into something new, I always develope a pile of rejects by the time I get there.
Would like to be once and done, oh well! Time to watch some videos on the subject.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, Amazon.  I don't want to spend to much $$$ as I have a lot of things to do on the boat before spring.  Fond a 7 hp Johnson for $600 looking at it tomorrow....Money, money, money.


What yr ?
If it has 2 spark plugs (and no compression tester avail) run the engine on idle and disconnect one plug wire at a time , then see if engine performance drops (after wire off) Then reconnect and do the other wire.
This way at least you can confirm both cylinders are firing, also check the water pump and make sure it is pissing good or good flow out of the exhaust port.
Lots of times when guys sell these engine they have been sitting around for yrs without use and the carb will need to be clean of the old gas residue that died in there.
Spark plug change is Recc if you do buy it, unless the guy just did a tune up recently .
Good luck, I use to fix a lot of out boards when I was younger if you need any help.
Make sure the gas tank is not all rusted up inside too , use a flashlight to look in it.
And never pay asking price start at 400 LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, Amazon.  I don't want to spend to much $$$ as I have a lot of things to do on the boat before spring.  Fond a 7 hp Johnson for $600 looking at it tomorrow....Money, money, money.


Also That engine should be easy to find parts for , Evinrude and Johnson are the same motors as far as parts.
WHAT YR is it?
I have a 9hp that I made into a 15hp by putting the carb from a 15hp on it
Your engine could prob do the same.
Good page here








						History of Evinrude & OMC | Crowley Marine
					

The complete history of Evinrude, Johnson & the Outboard Motor Corporation OMC.




					www.crowleymarine.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

@pute 
You sure that engine is a 7hp and not 7.5 hp
I don't remember a 7hp


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)

hey there  , what papers do ya all use?

anything new and improved out there?

we like the Elements ok

coffee and cannabis , c99 this morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Tons of used and new parts avail on ebay still


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there  , what papers do ya all use?
> 
> anything new and improved out there?
> 
> ...


Always the same Best so far


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ok, you have my attention. If It snag one of these, what do I Do with it? I assume it sucks out the alcohol and reclaims it? Bubba needs skooled...  Bubba





Bubba said:


> I think I need one of these for QWET dealings. Now to read up. How does one utilize this device for "winterizing."



The heated vacuum chamber is used to remove the balance of the butane or alcohol that was used in the extraction process.  The solvents boil at lower temperature under vacuum, so are more easily removed.

Winterizing is dissolving BHO or Rosin in ethanol at around 10:1 or greater, and sticking it in a -18C/0F freezer for 24 hours, which causes the non polar plant waxes and lipids to precipitate out of solution, so that they can be then removed by filtration.

It turns a raw extract into an "Absolute" once you have removed the ethanol and there are several ways to do that.  I've recovered most of mine in a simple pot still, which are easy to make and readily available on line.  

A simple pot still only produces about 130 proof the first run, and requires multiple runs to bump it up to 190 proof, or you can add a reflux column and do it one run.

A reflux column has a packing that cools the vapors as the rise, causing them to recondense and rain back down into the boiler.  Once the packing is warmed up, only the lightest vapors reach the top, which are the 190 proof vapors.

I'll come back later with some links, after my web master fixes my Graywolfslair site this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The heated vacuum chamber is used to remove the balance of the butane or alcohol that was used in the extraction process.  The solvents boil at lower temperature under vacuum, so are more easily removed.
> 
> Winterizing is dissolving BHO or Rosin in ethanol at around 10:1 or greater, and sticking it in a -18C/0F freezer for 24 hours, which causes the non polar plant waxes and lipids to precipitate out of solution, so that they can be then removed by filtration.
> 
> ...


So will the one I posted work on a beer keg to produce 190 EC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

@Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> This is a small one I was looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not good.  Look at the rated pressure.  8.12 kG/CM2 = 115 psi.



pute said:


> I was looking at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like it!  



Bubba said:


> Don't know how much it matters, some are 1 ton, 2 ton, 5 ton and so on. Bubba





pute said:


> Recommendations...



Tonnage depends on plate size.  Here are some hydraulic presses to compare it to.  Look at the 4 ton press.









						Rosin Press - DIY Hydraulic Rosin Heat Press Plates Kits
					

Rosin Press - Dabpress offers best portable rosin press machines, top DIY rosin press plates kits, professional Enail dab kits, pre press molds, rosin bag filters, rosin cold plate, and rosin accessories, and skillshare of rosin pressing extration time and temp, rosin collection, rosin...




					www.dabpress.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

You guys are boring me. Ill be bach.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Exercise, right diet and EVERYTHING in moderation.



Including moderation.



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284990
> 
> @Tattered Old Graywolf



Like that.  The height of the column and type of packing will determine what proof makes it over the top to the condenser.  It took me 5 feet of 2" column to reach 190 proof on mine.



			15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @pute
> *I have had nothing cannabis since August. I do, however, have Titos. I dose it.
> 
> My latest research shows that alcohol has an immediate antidepressant effect. Just be careful. I only drink clear liquor (titos) and lots of water.
> ...



Where are you that you can't get cannabis?  

Titos in moderation with Lexapro............


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Okay,,ill try again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Including moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you stuffing in the 2 inch tube?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay,,ill try again.
> 
> View attachment 284993
> View attachment 284994


Is not willing to admit he can only get the chubby gals too
So I have no Respect for you either


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't get me started I have a million
Comes from being made fun of as a child


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 284979


Ever here of "Vera Scientific" or some such outfit?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there  , what papers do ya all use?
> 
> anything new and improved out there?
> 
> ...


I've been stuffing cones lately, looking for some really high quality ones. For all my smoking career, I've used the little square pack of club papers. Very, very thin and no glue. I'm a rolling fool with those. Then they disappeared. Worse, they came back except like typing paper with glue. I think they made some improvement s, IDK.

I still have several packs of them I bought when I saw the handwriting on the wall. On cones, I prefer very very thin rice paper.  I have a small metal funnel that just fits in the opening, allows me to stuff them fine. Bought a bunch of RAW, but not rice paper. 

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What are you stuffing in the 2 inch tube?



I used stainless pot scrubbers bought bulk at a restaurant supply.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Don't get me started I have a million
> Comes from being made fun of as a child
> View attachment 284996


Ya Goonie!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not good.  Look at the rated pressure.  8.12 kG/CM2 = 115 psi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't see a four ton, but there marked down dab deals look cool.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't know how much "tonage" I need for my purposes, just use, not production...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

Going to try some more qwet from bubble experiments.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284998





or in Putes case , boat parts


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

Parts is parts....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Don't see a four ton, but there marked down dab deals look cool.
> 
> Bubba


From 200 to 90.......I think I will get that dab heater gizmo.

Can't figure out if it comes with the 14mm fitting? Oh well, really matters not.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Going to try some more qwet from bubble experiments.
> 
> Bubba



let us know how that goes

i should try making QWET from keef

hopefully we will be firing up the big yellow press after we thrash and keef about 8 lbs of herb

anyone ever use any kind of keef tumbler?

I am looking at a few but they are pricey so maybe we will build one


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So will the one I posted work on a beer keg to produce 190 EC


Only one way to find out. I just bought copper and soldered it up. Make sure to get proper solder....if it doesn't make 190, run it through again or get a taller column. Read the articles Grey is talking about, he goes through the process of making it tall enough for single run 190.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Howdy Misfits.  Just got back from my daily walk.  30f with a stiff breeze up on top of the dam.  Mrs Pute and I were bundled up and still froze our azz off.  The 30f was ok but the fargin wind was cold.  

Same people living in their van that I gave away some old Mimosa pot to the other day were up there again.  So, I gave them some more.  I think they like me.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> or in Putes case , boat parts


Speaking of chasing boat parts, here is a picture of the 6 not 7 hp Johnson I am chasing.  Gonna probably go and get if on Thursday.  No time for pot I am working on being Captain of my boat.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy Misfits.  Just got back from my daily walk.  30f with a stiff breeze up on top of the dam.  Mrs Pute and I were bundled up and still froze our azz off.  The 30f was ok but the fargin wind was cold.
> 
> Same people living in their van that I gave away some old Mimosa pot to the other day were up there again.  So, I gave them some more.  I think they like me.


If I knew that I would park up there too! It sure would be welcome. That's a good deed done right there. Good on ya!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If I knew that I would park up there too! It sure would be welcome. That's a good deed done right there. Good on ya!
> 
> Bubba


Make you feel good.  Giving to people living in a van.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Don't get me started I have a million
> Comes from being made fun of as a child
> View attachment 284996


If you weren't ugly and mildly retarded, people wouldn't make fun of you, and I wouldn't have a thing in common with ya!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Had a bad day yesterday.  Hopefully today will be better.



Hope things are better today!



Bubba said:


> Don't see a four ton, but there marked down dab deals look cool. Bubba



Scroll down to under Best Sellers category.



Bubba said:


> From 200 to 90.......I think I will get that dab heater gizmo. Can't figure out if it comes with the 14mm fitting? Oh well, really matters not. Bubba



It looks like it comes with a female adaptor that accepts several different male taper sizes.



bigsur51 said:


> i should try making QWET from keef
> 
> hopefully we will be firing up the big yellow press after we thrash and keef about 8 lbs of herb
> 
> ...



Easy to do and I suggest using a gear motor from Grainger to drive it at the RPM that you select?  What size basket do you covet?



Bubba said:


> Only one way to find out. I just bought copper and soldered it up. Make sure to get proper solder....if it doesn't make 190, run it through again or get a taller column. Read the articles Grey is talking about, he goes through the process of making it tall enough for single run 190. Bubba



I use 95/5 lead free solder.  I insulated my column using foam pipe insulation.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Speaking of chasing boat parts, here is a picture of the 6 not 7 hp Johnson I am chasing.  Gonna probably go and get if on Thursday.  No time for pot I am working on being Captain of my boat.


Clever motor stand!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone ever use any kind of keef tumbler?  I am looking at a few but they are pricey so maybe we will build one



One important one is finding a suitably sized tub with a flat bottom supporting easy harvest.  Unless you are going to build our own enclosure, that should help decide what drum size to use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

ok FIXED THE AVATAR ONE MORE TIME


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Good....now you can't change it for a year.    Actually fits really well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Good....now you can't change it for a year.    Actually fits really well.


STILL NEEDS SOMETHING
ear ring , nose ring Maybe
Bone through the nose LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Change Mother to something more neferiouss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Change Mother to something more neferiouss


I tried to find a Weedhopper tat could not LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Poll?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Good....now you can't change it for a year.    Actually fits really well.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Ok   something in your tongue for when you give head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2021)

what do these mean roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 285009
> what do these mean roster...


Halfway through the operation? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 285009
> what do these mean roster...


You found Bubba's Pic


----------



## ness (Dec 29, 2021)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hope things are better today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez.  I don't know what you guys are talking about.  Except for the outboard motor.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeaaaaa.  Coffee and Pinch Hits... I'm buying !!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 285009
> what do these mean roster...


Nice wammas brother Boo!  Passport or driver's license picture?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2021)

*Guys if you use PayPal be very careful. I just busted a fker trying to scam using PayPal by sending an email saying i had made a purchase for an Iphone for 689.00. It says if you didn't make this purchase call this number immediately, Paypal Helpline -* +1-800-254-3124.

I thought no fking way. So, I logged into my PayPal account and there was no such charge pending, and that fking phone number is not PayPals. I called Paypal from the help number on my account and sure enough, it's a scam. They are trying to get your information. Just giving you a heads up.
And your more then welcome to call that number and have some fun iffen ya want.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> *Guys if you use PayPal be very careful. I just busted a fker trying to scam using PayPal by sending an email saying i had made a purchase for an Iphone for 689.00. It says if you didn't make this purchase call this number immediately, Paypal Helpline -* +1-800-254-3124.
> 
> I thought no fking way. So, I logged into my PayPal account and there was no such charge pending, and that fking phone number is not PayPals. I called Paypal from the help number on my account and sure enough, it's a scam. They are trying to get your information. Just giving you a heads up.
> And your more then welcome to call that number and have some fun iffen ya want.


I have had quite a few spams like that Darn Fookers


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> *Guys if you use PayPal be very careful. I just busted a fker trying to scam using PayPal by sending an email saying i had made a purchase for an Iphone for 689.00. It says if you didn't make this purchase call this number immediately, Paypal Helpline -* +1-800-254-3124.
> 
> I thought no fking way. So, I logged into my PayPal account and there was no such charge pending, and that fking phone number is not PayPals. I called Paypal from the help number on my account and sure enough, it's a scam. They are trying to get your information. Just giving you a heads up.
> And your more then welcome to call that number and have some fun iffen ya want.


Perfect. Didn't all their scam number just go to your account. Perfect.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2021)

Wa'll shoot!  I just burned out another thermocouple in my electric dab pipe.  I built it in early 2014 and this will be the fourth coil/thermocouple assembly that I've installed.  

A good lifespan I suppose, considering it is on from predawn about 16/7.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Roster,,,, Pute says you give head. Is that true? Asking for a friend.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Morning Misfits.....what a question to wake up to....I can honestly say that I have never puffed on one single Peter.   But Roster has that contraption on  his tongue.  Look closely at his avatar.....wonder what that is used for.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.....what a question to wake up to....I can honestly say that I have never puffed on one single Peter.   But Roster has that contraption on  his tongue.  Look closely at his avatar.....wonder what that is used for.


That's My Skull Diamond Ring Used for Eating Vagina's
Pute's saw the thing and started having sexual fantasies again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,,, Pute says you give head. Is that true? Asking for a friend.


Sorry bro I heard there are street walkers dressed as women in Colfax


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sorry bro I heard there are street walkers dressed as women in Colfax


Reminds me of the definition of a true friend 
: one buddy gets 2 blowjobs in one night and then gives one to his best friend
Now that is a true friend
Are you a true friend Hopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

I use to have a lot of fun at Open night mike at local comedy clubs


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

WOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1150876, member: 60661"]
Sorry bro I heard there are street walkers dressed as women in Colfax
[/QUOTE]
Watch for the Adams Apple.....if you see it ..... Run


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> WOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1150876, member: 60661"]
> Sorry bro I heard there are street walkers dressed as women in Colfax


Watch for the Adams Apple.....if you see it ..... Run
[/QUOTE]
Yep
But Hops always says the apple is always the best
He say who else knows how to do it correctly but another brother LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Thinking I will find another thread and leave this one to you two love birds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Thinking I will find another thread and leave this one to you two love birds.


I have 400 cash, 
Thats what to tell the motor guy today
I wonder what he'll do for that


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

You guys are scaring me, and I ain't afraid of anything!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh Darn I have MC's out front ........................


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have 400 cash,
> Thats what to tell the motor guy today
> I wonder what he'll do for that


That is exactly what I am gonna offer.  Today is the day.   Wish me luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Darn I have MC's out front ........................
> View attachment 285158


They ain't on pink mopeds, so it ain't Hopper's boys.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They ain't on pink mopeds, so it ain't Hopper's boys.


They can Be LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They ain't on pink mopeds, so it ain't Hopper's boys.


As close as I could get


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

You guys are a fking hoot.
And no i aint that kinda friend Roster. Sick bastard. I gag eating a hotdog.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Wa'll shoot!  I just burned out another thermocouple in my electric dab pipe.  I built it in early 2014 and this will be the fourth coil/thermocouple assembly that I've installed.
> 
> A good lifespan I suppose, considering it is on from predawn about 16/7.


Is there an article on this creation? If you try to buy an old school hash oil pipe they think you are a meth head! They look handy, I want it simple and easy to clean. Never eye balled one up close so not real familiar.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You found Bubba's Pic


Oh heck, it's all over the internet, I'm gonna sell for millions to the porn industry like Paris Hilton.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have 400 cash,
> Thats what to tell the motor guy today
> I wonder what he'll do for that


For the motor, or the head? Bubba getting confused...which is relatively easy to happen of course.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi ya, Misfits.  Behave yourself up there.  2:11 pm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hi ya, Misfits.  Behave yourself up there.  2:11 pm


You tell em Mom LOL


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2021)

have a good evening, good night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

my version of what it was like growing up early 60’s


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

All those ppl were after Hippie?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

yep ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are a fking hoot.
> And no i aint that kinda friend Roster. Sick bastard. I gag eating a hotdog.


Yer supposed to chew 'em first, dummy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

That was a good one Hippie.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

*Here's how my day has gone so far. Had to get up early. County tree trimmers were on my road and knocking on doors at some God-awful hour, before daylight.

Decided to get some bills paid and sort through paperwork. Around 11:30 a.m., I was ready to go to the post office. Damn, need a mask. Got it, grabbed purse, out the door, having pressed the door lock. Time to lock the deadbolt. No keys; couldn't kick the door down.

To make a long story short, had no cellphone on me, need to activate my new one, so I was winging it. Luckily garage was unlocked. Took a knife and crowbar to one of my 100 yr. old four over one windows and got in with no bloodshed.

Why no hidden spare key? Well, I had discovered it rusted months ago, brought it in to clean. Never happened. It will now.

Even I had to laugh at all this.*


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my version of what it was like growing up early 60’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had national guard in our town over anti war rioting. They encamped on our highschool campus!

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my version of what it was like growing up early 60’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*How weird. Strangeness came to me when my AF dad was transferred to McCoy AFB in 1963 and I saw for the first time whites only drinking fountains and dressing rooms. I was completely deflated. I had seen nothing like that before.

Then, when forced school integration came, some understandably frustrated and angry black girls knocked the books out of my hands and threw me to the ground.

Sad, sad days.

Well, there was the time that I had on some Cher hiphugger bellbottoms I had sewn myself and a man asked me if I was a boy or a girl.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

*Neil Young was so powerful acoustically. He probably still is.

I went through the desert on a horse with no name.*


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2021)

southern don't need him around anyhow...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

I’ve been two thousand miles in the mouth of a grave
And it’s a hard
And it’s a hard


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

enough Life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

I need to drink a few beers now and turn off my mind
Night all


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need to drink a few beers now and turn off my mind
> Night all



cheers!

gin and tonic here and some afghani


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

boo said:


> southern don't need him around anyhow...


Not at all.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

boo said:


> southern don't need him around anyhow...



*We are pretty tough, aren't we?

My music choice for the evening is Spanish classical--dark, serious with lilting crescendos.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *We are pretty tough, aren't we?
> 
> My music choice for the evening is Spanish classical--dark, serious with lilting crescendos.*


I'm pretty sure he was referring to the song, "Sweet Home Alabama", by Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning, Misfits Working on my coffee, a bowl and watching the news.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm with you Ness. Coffee time. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Second Cup already . What happened with the Coffee Gals
Covid forced them to stay home?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lost another Sister today RIP Sis, we Love You



Sorry for your loss brother!



Bubba said:


> Is there an article on this creation? If you try to buy an old school hash oil pipe they think you are a meth head! They look handy, I want it simple and easy to clean. Never eye balled one up close so not real familiar. Bubba







__





						15.18  Electric nails
					





					graywolfslair.com
				






Shiloh said:


> *Around 11:30 a.m., I was ready to go to the post office. Damn, need a mask. Got it, grabbed purse, out the door, having pressed the door lock. Time to lock the deadbolt. No keys; couldn't kick the door down.  To make a long story short, had no cellphone on me, need to activate my new one, so I was winging it. Luckily garage was unlocked. Took a knife and crowbar to one of my 100 yr. old four over one windows and got in with no bloodshed. *



The best way to find the weak point in your home security is to lock yourself out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2021)

34F @ 91% RH, rain and predicted to reach 37F.

Cold and wet this morning here, but not icy at the hoods 98' altitude.

Off to get a follow-up CT scan of my kidneys and bladder this morning to look for scarring, but an otherwise uneventful day planned. 

I just finished a good book named Octopus, but covered both squid and octopus, and am now reading an interesting book called Supernavigators, on how different insects and animals, including mankind navigate to and from their nests and over long distances.  

It includes schematics and details of how the ancient Polynesian seaman covered long distances from island to island in seagoing canoes and Great library stuff to read on Kindle as a replacement for changes in scenery, as I sit and petal my stationary bike in our living room.   

Sure better than anything on TV, but not as much fun as just sitting with a good book and walking the pup over long distances for exercise.   Now she gets more short walks or walks to the park where she can play off leash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Luck Brother


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Howdy Misfits.  Coffee


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm with you Ness. Coffee time. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


Gotta get through 2 cups before bowls if I plan on getting anything done.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy Misfits.  Coffee




have some with the girlies


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey! They are not wearing swim wear ...

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)

meanwhile over at the new Shoppe




hot and black please










get back to work you slacker!









this slacker employee is getting a write up today


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea naked! Aunt Bea naked!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)

go back to bed ya sick bass turd


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

I haven't got up yet still there. Not for long, there is no snooze button on a cat ready for their breakfast!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> have some with the girlies
> 
> 
> View attachment 285214


Hubba, hubba!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year people
And for @Hippie420 and @bigsur51


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2021)

did you say you had an issue with my cock...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 285219
> did you say you had an issue with my cock...


No Sir weedhopper said you have a Beautiful Cock
Just keep it in it's pen, dangerous waters around here lately


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2021)

Saw this and thought of Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks Hippie!…I thoroughly enjoyed that!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

I love the fact that most members have a Great sense of Humor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

mY JOB IS DONE


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Rolled up the walls again 
OK All Have a Wonderful New Year
You to @Shiloh
Wishing all a healthy wealthy new year



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey do you know anything about the harborfrieght 12v 3/8 ratchets they sell
I am in the market for a new one for twisting


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2021)

20 volts or go home roster...my new angle grinder uses a 20/60 amp battery, sumbitch will cut...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

boo said:


> 20 volts or go home roster...my new angle grinder uses a 20/60 amp battery, sumbitch will cut...


Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Carty (Jan 1, 2022)

I love taking shots off my TV and making my own goof's.....


----------



## Carty (Jan 1, 2022)

As a few may know, I'm in need of full double hip replacement..  found this and had to make it my own... lol


----------



## Carty (Jan 1, 2022)

Ladies and Gentlemen,  the Professor on the drums..  Neal Peart rules....  don't believe me,  go to you tube and type in drum solos by Neal Peart..


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 285267



Love the Little Rascals. ❤


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Well Monday is back to the grind. Holidays are over.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Shhhhhh....my head hurts


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2022)

The world turns how many times a year, no wonder we are dizzy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Shhhhhh....my head hurts


If my head looked like yours it would hurt too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If my head looked like yours it would hurt too.



Ostensibly at least the front part.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 2, 2022)

A picture is worth a 1000 words... Boo's pictures said it all.  I did it.  Photontek X600 .. Based on everything I learned Their 1000 would have changed a lot of other parameters for me personally.


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2022)

good for you bm, I love mine...you do know the 600 is for 5x5 tents right...I thought you said you had a 4x5...best of luck with it...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2022)

Does it count if it is old and almost worn out?


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> A picture is worth a 1000 words... Boo's pictures said it all.  I did it.  Photontek X600 .. Based on everything I learned Their 1000 would have changed a lot of other parameters for me personally.


Grats Pulled the trigger did we
Looks like a nice light Good Luck
Much easier than building one


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

Awesome light system,, but damn. 900 bucks


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 2, 2022)

You would be surprised how much research of other peoples work I did to basically come to the same conclusion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome light system,, but damn. 900 bucks


Grow 3 nice zips and paid for itself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

My pen is mightier than the s-word.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 285387


Sorry ness. Boys will be boys..... can't leave their ding a ling alone.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

@ Roster....I loved SOS as a kid.  Army ruined it and haven't had it since.

Happy moan day.   Trimming this morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

we are panning gold today , no trimming here!


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

^^^^^^ looks like you have enough to last a week or so Big.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285423
> 
> View attachment 285424


Love SOS.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^^ looks like you have enough to last a week or so Big.



that will keep me busy this cold winter cause I ain’t going outdoors unless it’s to feed the turkeys


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

Gawd.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285423
> 
> View attachment 285424


I still do this when my Wife or Dog rides in front seat in truck with me LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 285387


Ness is a Good Egg, she knows us Boys are harmless kids having fun
Comes from a missed childhood, forced to grow up early
and now we can finally play.
And for that we thank her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Roster....I loved SOS as a kid.  Army ruined it and haven't had it since.
> 
> Happy moan day.   Trimming this morning.


Me Too, had it 2 yrs ago was not that bad
Swanson sells boil in bag you put over toast of your choice
My have to buy so for the end of the world


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are panning gold today , no trimming here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duncan Heinz Chocolate Cake Mix?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Im ready for winter


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Done trimming and not gonna walk so I guess I will up-pot.  Kind of a lazy, hazy day of winter.  

Looking more and more like the fire that just destroyed half of Boulder County was man made.  If on purpose I hope the catch the culprit and hang him by his balls.


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ness is a Good Egg, she knows us Boys are harmless kids having fun
> Comes from a missed childhood, forced to grow up early
> and now we can finally play.
> And for that we thank her.
> View attachment 285435



Being retired, Make u a kid all over again.  Or are we always kids.  He hee


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry ness. Boys will be boys..... can't leave their ding a ling alone.



You guys a funny.  
I'm A OK.


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Swanson sells boil in bag you put over toast of your choice



I miss those.  Just thing of them a week ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I miss those.  Just thing of them a week ago.


Amazon still sells these so I imagine Grocery stores do too




__





						Amazon.com: Nestle Stouffers Entree Creamed Chipped Beef, 11 Ounce : Grocery & Gourmet Food
					

Amazon.com: Nestle Stouffers Entree Creamed Chipped Beef, 11 Ounce : Grocery & Gourmet Food



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Scrtew amazon want 82 dollars for 12 packs
Stopnshop has em for $2.50 a box  so $30 compared to $82  RIP OFF


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

So, never say never.  I just had a first.  When you think you have seen it all.   Started up-potting by mixing some veg nutes, went out to the garage to mix some soil with perlite and boy did I get a surprise.  My ProMix was frozen solid.  It was a new bale and obviously had some moisture in it. Been down around 0 the last couple of nights and turned my soil into and ice berg. 

I broke it up and letting it thaw in the basement. I did go ahead and transplant the first one into the cold soil and poor thing went into immediate trans plant shock.  So, I heated up the nutes with warm water and she is slowly coming out of it. 

Now waiting on the soil to warm a bit before transplanting the others. 

So, I peed on it and she is looking great.  ha ha


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2022)

Round up, cal mag 2 weeks and it will be right as rain.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Cal/mag added....going to the store for roundup. Will keep you advised.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

I had a 69 just like this car. Same color and everything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

nice hopper, I had a '67,  yellow / black top convertible with just a slant six .. POS uncle borrowed it a blew the motor and then stuck a pontiac 350 in it and used bailing wire for the motor mounts .. I was pissed but, alas he's dead  now


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

Who likes hot dogs ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah. When i bought that Camero it had a 350. Then i changed it out to a 327 and sometimes i would drop my 287 into it for some fun.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

First picture was a 67 the second was a 68.  I thought a Z-28 came with a 302.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Mine was a 69 and it had a 350.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> First picture was a 67 the second was a 68.  I thought a Z-28 came with a 302.


Both pics came from the same site and same guy. Didnt say what year. All i know was mine was a 69.
This is most definitely a 69.
1969 Chevrolet Camaro for Sale | ClassicCars.com | CC-1551395


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 285445


Ah come on what did I tell ya , just driving around in a stolen car for the day 
does not qualify as owning one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> Who likes hot dogs ?
> 
> View attachment 285453


Patwi were you in Putes bag of tricks again? He gonna be so mad.......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

I still remember our family's number in the 60s with the exact black phone, eventually added two beige wall phone with 20ft coiled receiver lines  .. never ate any Mac crap till the mid 70s .,


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

all the pics of the hugger orange camaros are 1969 and chevy didn't sell them with anything but 302 motors...hopper, you must have bought your car used...chevy ONLY made 302 Z/28 cars until 1970, they came with a smog heavy 350 in that year...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

mine was strait 6, not slant ..  230ci  I guess it was manufactured to be a Barbie and Ken car . The slant was in the firebirds


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

you could get just about any motor in any car you ordered but the Z/28...if the stamping on the pad didn't start with DZ it wasn't a Z car for 69...end of discussion...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

boo said:


> all the pics of the hugger orange camaros are 1969 and chevy didn't sell them with anything but 302 motors...hopper, you must have bought your car used...chevy ONLY made 302 Z/28 cars until 1970, they came with a smog heavy 350 in that year...


Yep it was used. I had just got out the Army. Got it from a used car place in Oklahoma. Had a lot of fun in that car. Me and my buddy changed the 350 to a 327 that i ended up blowing up racing. Dropped a 287 in it after that. That motor was fun as hell. Then my ass went to prison and I sold it to put money on my books.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> So, never say never.  I just had a first.  When you think you have seen it all.   Started up-potting by mixing some veg nutes, went out to the garage to mix some soil with perlite and boy did I get a surprise.  My ProMix was frozen solid.  It was a new bale and obviously had some moisture in it. Been down around 0 the last couple of nights and turned my soil into and ice berg.
> 
> I broke it up and letting it thaw in the basement. I did go ahead and transplant the first one into the cold soil and poor thing went into immediate trans plant shock.  So, I heated up the nutes with warm water and she is slowly coming out of it.
> 
> ...


Still more than 100 times better than my best ever.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

@boo -- Where do you sit in this one? Think it has enuf engine?




Dang -- I just noticed:  I think you need a periscope to drive the fargin beast.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Still more than 100 times better than my best ever.



Except for the wilting drama queen part, that is a nice size start this early in the season.  What month do you usually put them out in your neck of the mountains?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo -- Where do you sit in this one? Think it has enuf engine?
> View attachment 285483
> 
> Dang -- I just noticed:  I think you need a periscope to drive the fargin beast.



And ear plugs!  Named the Dawgmobile, because you hang your head out the window to drive on and off the trailer at meets.


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2022)

Morning Misfits nice cars.  I had a 65 mustang,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits nice cars.  I had a 65 mustang,View attachment 285484


Purdy!  Which motor?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> mine was strait 6, not slant ..  230ci  I guess it was manufactured to be a Barbie and Ken car . The slant was in the firebirds


My 69 had the same st 6cyl and 3 speed on the floor.
Car was very qucik off line and lost top end fast


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2022)

289 I let some friends take it for the day while I work.  They totaled it.  Crying shame.


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My 69 had the same st 6cyl and 3 speed on the floor.
> Car was very qucik off line and lost top end fast



Yes, and they road like tit.  Just love the old Mustangs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

LOL I Had too


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2022)

Don't know too much about cars Makes and Engines, but I've watched TJ work on car engines for many many years.  Most of the weekends when we were younger, was getting together with friends and we work on somebody engines.  Well, mostly I handed tool.  Actual I change the oil in a car before.  Oil pan and all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

This ain't political (I think not, anyway).  It is just "heads up" news:

Charlotte, NC — A pathological study conducted by Doctors for COVID Ethics on 15 individuals who died after being jabbed with a COVID-19 shot showed that 14, or 93%, died by the shots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

Which shots?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

HTF would I know?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HTF would I know?


You are suppose to fact check this stuff
What are you CNN?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are suppose to fact check this stuff
> What are you CNN?


Here's whutcha do:  Don't type anything.  Just copy my post and put it on the search line of DuckDuckGo. Hit enter.

You can do that with anything _anyone_ posts.  So when they skip the sauce, you can re-find it.

What are you, that you cannot find anything on your own... *FBI?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

Still haven't found what jabs -- looks like it was not separated thataway...
*Autopsy analysis: 93% of post-vaccination deaths are caused by the jabs… “killer lymphocytes” attack organs like the heart and lungs*








						Autopsy analysis: 93% of post-vaccination deaths are caused by the jabs... "killer lymphocytes" attack organs like the heart and lungs
					

Independent research conducted by Drs. Sucharit Bhakdi and Arne Burkhardt suggests that the vast majority of deaths that occur after "vaccination" for the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) are, in fact, caused by the jabs.  For their research, the two doctors took a closer look at 15 deceased




					www.naturalnews.com
				



It turns out that 14 of the 15 cases, or 93 percent, actually did die because of the jabs.

All of the individuals died between seven days and six months post-injection. Their ages ranged from 28 all the way up to 95.

“The most attacked organ was the heart (in all of the people who died), but other organs were attacked as well,” writes Steve Kirsch.

“The implications are potentially enormous resulting in millions of deaths. The vaccines should be immediately halted.”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In all 14 of the jab-caused deaths, the same underlying health issues were observed. These include:

• Inflammatory events in small blood vessels (endotheliitis) characterized by an abundance of T-lymphocytes and sequestered, dead endothelial cells within the vessel lumen

• Extensive perivascular accumulation of T-lymphocytes

• Massive lymphocytic infiltration of surrounding non-lymphatic organs or tissue with T-lymphocytes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Need to keep your job MORE than you need to stay alive? 

Can you answer the above with a "yes" without realizing it is a suicidal choice?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

__





						Pathologists find 93% of people who died after vax were killed by vax as evidence mounts showing a need to stand up for liberty – TimeNewsDesk
					

Reading Time: 4 minutes Charlotte, NC — A pathological study conducted by Doctors for COVID Ethics on 15 individuals who died after being jabbed with a COVID-19 shot showed that 14, or 93%, died by the shots. Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi and Dr. Arne Burkhardt conducted the study. In all 14 confirmed...




					timenewsdesk.com
				




Whole Story


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

*HEY  !!!!*

They* DID* ID who got shitshot with what for the deaders.  It is on the video right there -- scroll down to it.








						Dr Sucharit Bhakdi: Organs Of Dead Vaccinated Proves Auto Immune Attack - 22/12/2021
					

⚠️MORE UP TO DATE CONTENT HERE⚠️: https://odysee.com/$/invite/@SixthSense-Truth-Search-Labs:0  MIRRORED FROM: Russ Brown: https://www.bitchute.com/channel/russbrown/ https://www.bitchute.com/video/lsWogIFsaKiX/ SOURCE VIDEO HERE: Video – Dr. B…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> First picture was a 67 the second was a 68.  I thought a Z-28 came with a 302.


It did. 71 you could get a Camaro with LT 350, a very nice motor also. The Z28 was fashioned for the TransAm racing series. 302 cu in. 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It did. 71 you could get a Camaro with LT 350, a very nice motor also. The Z28 was fashioned for the TransAm racing series. 302 cu in.
> 
> Bubba











						1971 Camaro data - Statistics, facts, decoding, figures & reference information
					

1971 Camaro Statistics, facts, decoding, figures & reference information.



					nastyz28.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

Cool Video. Glad they didn't mention the J&J shot. Seems Moderna and Pfizer is the two with the biggest problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

I found Hoppers photo on the web Must be his doppelganger


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

That guy looks familiar.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

We sure know a lot about muscle cars from decades ago.  I know nothing about cars today.....they all look alike.  To be honest lmy truck is an 09....looks just  like a new one.  Cars have no personality anymore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Sweetheart grips , clear plastic grips WW11 Pic underneath


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 1971 Camaro data - Statistics, facts, decoding, figures & reference information
> 
> 
> 1971 Camaro Statistics, facts, decoding, figures & reference information.
> ...


Guess '70 was last good year for LT1 350. Solid lifters, single 4barrel carb. Been A few years...

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

I saw a rifle with a picture of a lady inserted into the stock and covered in clear plastic.

The stock also had several bulletholes... bad news can be silent.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

1970 LT-1 Small-Block Engine Guide: Specs, Features, & More
					

The LT-1 served as a revised version of GM’s famed 350 cubic-inch platform, and is often heralded as one of the manufacturer’s most beloved small-block powerplants.




					www.corvsport.com
				




Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> We sure know a lot about muscle cars from decades ago.  I know nothing about cars today.....they all look alike.  To be honest lmy truck is an 09....looks just  like a new one.  Cars have no personality anymore.


These were cars we dreamed of....who gets excited over a Prius? Of course with a V8 shoehorned in.....

BubBa


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

Just got back from the Motor Vehicle Dept.  Got the title of the boat  trailer switched over into my name.  Now have to go to Colo Parks and Rec to get the boat registered.  Fricken cost $104 for a fargin trailer.  Gov't sure needs $$$$.  Every time I pull the truck out of the garage it cost at least $!00......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from the Motor Vehicle Dept.  Got the title of the boat  trailer switched over into my name.  Now have to go to Colo Parks and Rec to get the boat registered.  Fricken cost $104 for a fargin trailer.  Gov't sure needs $$$$.  Every time I pull the truck out of the garage it cost at least $!00......


It will be time to cast that line very soon




A non motored boat would have been cheaper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It will be time to cast that line very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you tell me.  But the lake close to the house is about 2 miles to the inlet which is where I will fish mostly.  I am to old and would get to sore rowing.  Boat is to big to row anyway.   Guess I could have lied.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

If I only knew how to driver the thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Looking for chicks in Colfax


----------



## stain (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Jan 5, 2022)

I especially like the Redneck Nation sticker next to her fine self..   Marry a country girl, mine is from Ky and we spent
the better part of our 35yrs exploring together, fishing, hiking, hunting, taking dirt roads out in the Vegas desert
just to see where they go.  It's like hanging out with a really cool dude with nice tits and will touch your NO NO spot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> I especially like the Redneck Nation sticker next to her fine self..   Marry a country girl, mine is from Ky and we spent
> the better part of our 35yrs exploring together, fishing, hiking, hunting, taking dirt roads out in the Vegas desert
> just to see where they go.  It's like hanging out with a really cool dude with nice tits and will touch your NO NO spot


Just for you Carty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Seems Like there may be a pattern here
Are we all with Redheads


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

Nope. My Wife is Mexican and Greek and her hair is a beautiful silky black. I stayed away from Redheads because my Mom was a very pretty Red Headed Irish woman. Just didn't sit well with me for some reason to have a red-headed girlfriend.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> 289 I let some friends take it for the day while I work.  They totaled it.  Crying shame.



The 289 was a good engine for the Mustang.  I can only imagine your anguish.................



pute said:


> We sure know a lot about muscle cars from decades ago.  I know nothing about cars today.....they all look alike.  To be honest lmy truck is an 09....looks just  like a new one.  Cars have no personality anymore.



I long ago stopped trying to tell them apart................



Bubba said:


> These were cars we dreamed of....who gets excited over a Prius? Of course with a V8 shoehorned in..... BubBa



A turbocharged and intercooled V8 with nitro boost...........



pute said:


> Just got back from the Motor Vehicle Dept.  Got the title of the boat  trailer switched over into my name.  Now have to go to Colo Parks and Rec to get the boat registered.  Fricken cost $104 for a fargin trailer.  Gov't sure needs $$$$.  Every time I pull the truck out of the garage it cost at least $!00......



You must have missed the fine print where it mentions the hole in the water part.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Good morning 

moar later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> moar later


Eggplants


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

rhubarb


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

Thai-Traditional Rocket
					

You won't see many fireworks better than this on New Years Eve!! 🤯🎆




					fb.watch


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It will be time to cast that line very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yabbut... then he'd have to stay in that little frog pond in the vid.  Which is a fishery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thai-Traditional Rocket
> 
> 
> You won't see many fireworks better than this on New Years Eve!! 🤯🎆
> ...


North Korea test launching Nuke


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Snow coming.  I gotta water the girls and get my azz out and pick up a new charger for my hearing aids before the storm gets here.    Clear on the other side of town.  Why the shipped it half way to Kansas instead of some place close is beyond me.

Traffic is gonna be a mess.  Shortage of plow drivers and gridlock is upon us.  Side roads aren't getting plowed.  You are gonna need a 4wd to get in and out of our neighborhood.

Strange times and getting worse every day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Snow coming.  I gotta water the girls and get my azz out and pick up a new charger for my hearing aids before the storm gets here.    Clear on the other side of town.  Why the shipped it half way to Kansas instead of some place close is beyond me.
> 
> Traffic is gonna be a mess.  Shortage of plow drivers and gridlock is upon us.  Side roads aren't getting plowed.  You are gonna need a 4wd to get in and out of our neighborhood.
> 
> Strange times and getting worse every day.




yeah traffic around here is a biotch too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah traffic around here is a biotch too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah traffic around here is a biotch too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fk you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Now you tell me.  But the lake close to the house is about 2 miles to the inlet which is where I will fish mostly.  I am to old and would get to sore rowing.  Boat is to big to row anyway.   Guess I could have lied.


Well, it is a fish tail after all!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Well, it is a fish tail after all!
> 
> Bubba


Not without pictures... didn't happen then


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Not without pictures... didn't happen then


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

I remember my first tackle box. Never owned an x-box.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2022)

It's afternoon here 12:37. I enjoy fishing.  I told myself I was going to go fishing as soon as summer was over.  I haven't been yet.  me Bad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2022)

Beauty pictures.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

Look at the size of those fish.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 285569
> View attachment 285570


something is fishy


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look at the size of those fish.


what fish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 285569
> View attachment 285570


What brand of trolling motor is that sure looks pretty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> what fish


I know look at the motor


----------



## stain (Jan 5, 2022)

Blondy got me a T shirt that said. "got a fishing pole for my wife. Best trade I ever made"  Tried to fish today but couldn't. Dam minnows froze before they hit the water. 

Need one of these, so I can cause more globe warming. Hate fishing in the cold...


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2022)

Got a request from a renter to turn up the temperature on their hot water heater and to repair a medicine cabinet hinge.  I turned up the hot water but alas the hinge is more of a conundrum as it is a convoluted 165-degree hinge and is unfixable.  The double mirrored medicine cabinet wasn't expensive, so I will just replace it if I have to.

I found a Blum replacement, but the hole pattern doesn't match on one end, so I am continuing to look of an original DTC.  Unfortunately, all the DTC 165-degree hinges that I've found online don't give the dimensions and I can tell that they are different than the broken one in my hand.  One more local store to check and then I will modify the screw pattern on the set of Blum's and try to make it work.  I will be elongating the holes 1/6" inch per side, which is about all the meat left there, so it will be close.  

Strong winds here a few days ago here and it blew over one of the rental neighbor's trees.  Alas, it is laying against the patio outside canopy, so I asked them to fix it and they said that they would.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

good morning

coffee employees are trying to get ready for work

i told them just come on in don’t worry about a uniform , just bring coffee



well alrighttttttty then










coming right up












waiting for a taxi








how’s this for a uniform?









I’ll be right there













a sneak peek at todays coffee flavor of the month


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Got a request from a renter to turn up the temperature on their hot water heater and to repair a medicine cabinet hinge.  I turned up the hot water but alas the hinge is more of a conundrum as it is a convoluted 165-degree hinge and is unfixable.  The double mirrored medicine cabinet wasn't expensive, so I will just replace it if I have to.
> 
> I found a Blum replacement, but the hole pattern doesn't match on one end, so I am continuing to look of an original DTC.  Unfortunately, all the DTC 165-degree hinges that I've found online don't give the dimensions and I can tell that they are different than the broken one in my hand.  One more local store to check and then I will modify the screw pattern on the set of Blum's and try to make it work.  I will be elongating the holes 1/6" inch per side, which is about all the meat left there, so it will be close.
> 
> Strong winds here a few days ago here and it blew over one of the rental neighbor's trees.  Alas, it is laying against the patio outside canopy, so I asked them to fix it and they said that they would.


Pull out the tig welder


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry Brother Big but the last pic was a little much for the open forum. Don't want Angie on our butts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice Eyes


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Brother Big but the last pic was a little much for the open forum. Don't want Angie on our butts.



for angie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

I guess I'm kinda like Roster in that a small amount of extra fluff is good.  Back in my single days, those are the ones I hunted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I guess I'm kinda like Roster in that a small amount of extra fluff is good.


Thats my Boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I guess I'm kinda like Roster in that a small amount of extra fluff is good.  Back in my single days, those are the ones I hunted


A real woman, not some wanna be beauty queen drop out that starves themselves to stay thin by eating tissues and seaweed LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for angie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Brother and thanks


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Thinking I can get another 200,000 out of her.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice truck Brah.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

4 wheeler too


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 285659
> 
> 
> Thinking I can get another 200,000 out of her.


Oughta.  That would be only a 0.00001% increase in its current mileage.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 6, 2022)

feck it all

lets grab some arse and drink some beers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

The Stundenglass Gravity Pipe - Hookah Style Gravity Bong (caliconnected.com)

This is the coolest Bong


----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Patwi, you are a piece of work but I love you


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Let's leave the crippled kids out of it.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)

The fat ones too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pull out the tig welder



Alas it wouldn't fit, so I bought a new medicine cabinet for $189.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)

The Vintagent - The Pendulum of Death!  Kids, donâ€™t try...


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning Misfits


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits View attachment 285702






2:30!?…..it ain’t even close to the dawns early light…..you must work graveyard or sumthin’

the dam coffee ain’t even ready yet , the employees are still in bed man

wake me up when it’s done please


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The Stundenglass Gravity Pipe - Hookah Style Gravity Bong (caliconnected.com)
> 
> This is the coolest Bong  View attachment 285678


My gawd!!  What a terrible waste of precious weed!!  I watched the video.  That lady blew out more smoke in one breath than I have in a whole week.  NO exaggeration -- I do not waste any at all.  I exhale back into the bag. Hit bag, repeat exhale back until bag has nothing left.

Believe me, I can see how some folks would not givvashit (*ahem* Pute/Big) because they burn bales of weed 'cause they ran out of _storage space_ in the barn.

Sigh.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Back in the early 80's I used to have a 6 foot graffix with the piggyback that I was able to clear in one hit.  Today I only wish I had those lungs back.  Can't find a google image.  The old ones with the soup can at the bottom filled with aquarium rock.  Roster?


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> coffee employees are trying to get ready for work
> 
> ...


Dont need sugar with these beauties !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas it wouldn't fit, so I bought a new medicine cabinet for $189.


I was sure you would have adding steel reinforcement beams to it and make it industrial powered LOL
I hate spending my money on the new CHINA Made Garbage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Back in the early 80's I used to have a 6 foot graffix with the piggyback that I was able to clear in one hit.  Today I only wish I had those lungs back.  Can't find a google image.  The old ones with the soup can at the bottom filled with aquarium rock.  Roster?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2022)

I never did it, but that picture reminds me of when I saw a couple of GI's "shotgunning". <-- That term has morphed in its meaning by all the new millennial babies growing up and swapping germs by blowing smoke into each other.

Didn't start that way in The Olden Days.

The GI's used a double-barrelled 12ga. Greener.  The guy on the chamber end would stick the just the busted-off end of the bowl part of a tobacco pipe backwards into the barrel and blow on the open coal end.  Solid white smoke came out the business end for three or four guys to hit on.

I may be wrong, but I think this was also called "riding shotgun".


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was sure you would have adding steel reinforcement beams to it and make it industrial powered LOL I hate spending my money on the new CHINA Made Garbage



It was more complicated than bolt patterns, as the pocket that part of the hinge had to fit in, wouldn't work either.  I hate garbage products too!  I bought Kohler this time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I never did it, but that picture reminds me of when I saw a couple of GI's "shotgunning". <-- That term has morphed in its meaning by all the new millennial babies growing up and swapping germs by blowing smoke into each other.
> 
> Didn't start that way in The Olden Days.
> 
> ...


Go to 2min mark\









						1970: Soldiers smoke weed through a shotgun in Vietnam
					

1970: Soldiers smoke weed through a shotgun in Vietnam




					mashable.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Go to 2min mark\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wuzzn't _quite_ the way I saw.

It went:  Guy blows through the bowl of the pipe (backwards), causing the coals in the pipe to vent smoke straight down the barrel.

No gay, guy-to-guy blow jobs.


----------



## stain (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

The donkey told the tiger, "The grass is blue." 

The tiger replied, "No, the grass is green ."

The discussion became heated, and the two decided to submit the issue to arbitration, so they approached the lion. 

As they approached the lion on his throne, the donkey started screaming: ′′Your Highness, isn't it true that the grass is blue?" 

The lion replied: "If you believe it is true, the grass is blue." 

The donkey rushed forward and continued: ′′The tiger disagrees with me, contradicts me and annoys me. Please punish him."

The king then declared: ′′The tiger will be punished with 3 days of silence." 

The donkey jumped with joy and went on his way, content and repeating ′′The grass is blue, the grass is blue..." 

The tiger asked the lion, "Your Majesty, why have you punished me, after all, the grass is green?" 

The lion replied, ′′You've known and seen the grass is green."

The tiger asked, ′′So why do you punish me?" 

The lion replied, "That has nothing to do with the question of whether the grass is blue or green. The punishment is because it is degrading for a brave, intelligent creature like you to waste time arguing with an ass, and on top of that, you came and bothered me with that question just to validate something you already knew was true!"

The biggest waste of time is arguing with the fool and fanatic who doesn't care about truth or reality, but only the victory of his beliefs and illusions. Never waste time on discussions that make no sense. There are people who, for all the evidence presented to them, do not have the ability to understand. Others who are blinded by ego, hatred and resentment, and the only thing that they want is to be right even if they aren’t. 

When IGNORANCE SCREAMS, intelligence moves on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Great post Brother Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Great post Brother Big.




what kind of prize did I win?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Roster will spoon with you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster will spoon with you.




only if he wears a mask and has had 4 jabs and 3 boosters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what kind of prize did I win?


You win the coveted Duty of doing The Bud of the Month Thread


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> only if he wears a mask and has had 4 jabs and 3 boosters


I have glass rods


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> The donkey told the tiger, "The grass is blue."
> 
> The tiger replied, "No, the grass is green ."
> 
> ...


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster will spoon with you.


some people have all the luck ...


----------



## stain (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> some people have all the luck ...


Hell on a cold night old Roster will spoon with almost anyone LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> The donkey told the tiger, "The grass is blue."
> 
> The tiger replied, "No, the grass is green ."
> 
> ...


Sadly, my way off making a living requires me to do this, over and over. I basically am paid to argue with all sorts of idiots, many of whom are fooking judges. The retirement light is barely becoming visible. Keep on keeping on.


Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what kind of prize did I win?


Lifetime supply of cal-mag, and a ring tone "two more weeks"?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sadly, my way off making a living requires me to do this, over and over. I basically am paid to argue with all sorts of idiots, many of whom are fooking judges. The retirement light is barely becoming visible. Keep on keeping on. Bubba



You will be delighted to know that while more boring, time passes way faster once you actually reach retirement...........................


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

^^^^yup....I retired in 09.... Feels like yesterday.  When you're young time goes by like molasses in winter time. When you're old it melts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm filing for my SS in June because I will be 66 and 4 months which allows me to work full time and not lose a dime of my SS. I will probably never stop working until I can't walk.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm filing for my SS in June because I will be 66 and 4 months which allows me to work full time and not lose a dime of my SS. I will probably never stop working until I can't walk.


I wish our younger generations had your work ethic.  They mostly have none.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish our younger generations had your work ethic.  They mostly have none.


The Country will be going down the tubes very quickly if they all decide to sit home and not work like Europe life style has become


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Country will be going down the tubes very quickly if they all decide to sit home and not work like Europe life style has become


wonder how much more fk'ed up thing are gonna get before we turn the corner.....if ever.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Have things stored away that can be used for barter (food ammo, med equip pills)


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm filing for my SS in June because I will be 66 and 4 months which allows me to work full time and not lose a dime of my SS. I will probably never stop working until I can't walk.


I am on exactly the same plan, but my date is just after this month!  First time I've been pleased with my age/health.

Bubba


----------



## stain (Jan 9, 2022)

Was offered 9 cars n trucks (1 is a 63 2 door impalla) today. All I got to do is haul them off....Just ain't got the energy or space to do it.... It's damn tempting.


----------



## ness (Jan 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  36f mostly clear.  Get ready for a brand-new day.  Wake up and smell the coffee and have a few bowls or two.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

14˚ Clear.Feels Like: 4˚Low: 13˚High: 28˚

Coffee and PH's for everybody. I'm buying.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 14˚ Clear.Feels Like: 4˚Low: 13˚High: 28˚
> 
> Coffee and PH's for everybody. I'm buying.


Morning Bro


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^yup....I retired in 09.... Feels like yesterday.  When you're young time goes by like molasses in winter time. When you're old it melts.



05 and like yesterday, but also a lifetime away.................................



WeedHopper said:


> I'm filing for my SS in June because I will be 66 and 4 months which allows me to work full time and not lose a dime of my SS. I will probably never stop working until I can't walk.



I felt that way until I stopped having fun because of the new crowd that I was working with at the end. Life was meant to be lived with gusto and as we approach the end it becomes more of a shame to waste it.  Leaving industry allowed me to focus on old and new hobbies with the same effort.  

One of the new hobbies in 2007 was OMMP medical MJ, look at all the fun, excitement, and adventure that brought into my life.

In my youth I heard a Dr Watrous motivational speaker on how to live to be 100 and he made the observation that once you have your niche solidly established and are good at what you do, you should retire and start a new career that stretches your gifts and assets as much as getting good at your first one did and once you mastered that one, retire again and repeat.

A little extreme but since then science shows that we lose brain matter at an accelerated rate as we age, so adding new neural networks helps offset that loss.

I've come to like retirement best and to believe that whether you stay working, or retire early, the important thing is that we keep our bodies active and our minds learning new things that build new neural networks.



stain said:


> Was offered 9 cars n trucks (1 is a 63 2 door impalla) today. All I got to do is haul them off....Just ain't got the energy or space to do it.... It's damn tempting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 285931


Could you hire someone to drag some of them to the scrapper for weight and still make money?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 05 and like yesterday, but also a lifetime away.................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW
What are your opinions on those counter top water purifiers they sell now?
I did a lot of research and never heard of one producing 190% alcohol recovery.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW What are your opinions on those counter top water purifiers they sell now? I did a lot of research and never heard of one producing 190% alcohol recovery.



They have a lower yield than a conventional pot still with vapor to liquid condenser, so my guess is that by the time you ran it enough times to approach azeotropic balance at 190 proof, you would be out of liquid.  My last vacuum pot still ran 130/145/165/175/182/185 in six runs, at which point I used 3A Mol Sieve to bring it to 190 proof.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They have a lower yield than a conventional pot still with vapor to liquid condenser, so my guess is that by the time you ran it enough times to approach azeotropic balance at 190 proof, you would be out of liquid.  My last vacuum pot still ran 130/145/165/175/182/185 in six runs, at which point I used 3A Mol Sieve to bring it to 190 proof.


Garbage than , I did a crapload of research a few yrs ago thought something may have changed , Thkie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Oh Joy oh Joy
We get to bring our 160lb of dog to the Vet this morning
He needs a few vacs (not covid) LOL and his ears are or may be infected 
Floppy eared dogs always have them. So that requires ear drops and he takes 4 people to hold him.
But we LOVE Him so it is what we must do.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

Speaking of retirement......I love it.  My job was a pressure cooker.  My life has slowed considerably but has remained busy.  I am never bored but I do things at a much slower pace.  I don't like driving in rush hour because I am the guy who is in the way.  Things have sure changed....lot less drama.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

To many things i want to do that i cant do with what little money i would make with Just My SS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Like this Tat.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> To many things i want to do that i cant do with what little money i would make with Just My SS.


Don't wait to long....my brother in law did.  His wife is in a walker and on oxygen....all they do is sit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

OMG


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> To many things i want to do that i cant do with what little money i would make with Just My SS.


Im becoming a shop lifter and sell all my wares on ebay
Oh wait Im not a vegetable


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> OMG



POOR Bastards


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Like this Tat.
> 
> View attachment 285952


Needs cal-mag &2 more weeks.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im becoming a shop lifter and sell all my wares on ebay
> Oh wait Im not a vegetable


We have an old drive inn that had swap and shop. It's like every burgler in town having a yard sale.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 160lb of dog



Now that's a big dog Roster, what did you name him?  How does he take to riding in the car?  And what kind of dog is he.  Max is bull mastiff and pit bull.  He's a gentle boy.


----------



## ness (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> OMG




OMG that didn't look good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Now that's a big dog Roster, what did you name him?  How does he take to riding in the car?  And what kind of dog is he.  Max is bull mastiff and pit bull.  He's a gentle boy.


He lost 10lbs so he is closer to great weight 150lbs now we have had him on diet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

His name is Meathead


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

Where is pictures of meathead Roster?


----------



## stain (Jan 10, 2022)

More junk showed up today. "keys are in them" Had to pull them off the lowboy with no steering. One is still sitting by the road. Will say, that it is causing the local speeders to slow way down. Should let it sit there for a few days. It just might if I can't get it started. Just waiting for the battery to charge...
Spent the rest of the day hand lapping valves in a set of V6 heads. They are going on a rebuilt motor for the 89 dodge 4x4 raider. It's going to be my new fishing rig. Old smoky will retired till I get the time to rebuild the motor in it. (88 montero) She's been the best $200 I ever spent. Only got 2 grand in it over the past 20 years. It's been down many mile of 2 track to 100's of fishing holes...

@Tattered Old Graywolf Just don't have the monies to pay someone or heavy enough equipment to pull couple of them out. One job is to haul off junk and bus and old bread truck.(both from the early 50's) to get 2 good chevy pickups. 1 with a running 454 the other a old 60's C10 that might run. A big job for a little pay off... 
The 2nd job. The boy is doing the grunt work for the impalla's and another 60's C10 step side and a 70's chevy 3/4 ton pick up. He's got rat rod dreams...we'll see.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

stain said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Just don't have the monies to pay someone or heavy enough equipment to pull couple of them out. One job is to haul off junk and bus and old bread truck.(both from the early 50's) to get 2 good chevy pickups. 1 with a running 454 the other a old 60's C10 that might run. A big job for a little pay off...
> The 2nd job. The boy is doing the grunt work for the impalla's and another 60's C10 step side and a 70's chevy 3/4 ton pick up. He's got rat rod dreams...we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 285993



Too bad!  Good luck with the rat rod!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Where is pictures of meathead Roster?






He loves raw meat


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

I am tired of cold weather.....wish spring would start showing early signs of coming.  Unfortunately it is the dead of winter here....coldest time of the year.

Another day of watching nothing but covid shitt on tv..... ENOUGH!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

How To Make Amazing Powerful Slingshot From Bicycle Chain Ring | Chain Ring Slingshot VS Huge Fish
					

How To Make Amazing Powerful Slingshot From Bicycle Chain Ring | Chain Ring Slingshot VS Huge Fish




					fb.watch


----------



## Bubba (Jan 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> OMG



Holy  Cow!!!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 11, 2022)

holy shiit bubba, can you imagine looking up and seeing that...that one boat bought the farm...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 11, 2022)

I was afraid it ended before over for a bad reason. That ending couldn't have been good, and very likely looks like it hit the boat. Real bad day at the lake.

That slab had to have weighed tons...

Bubba


----------



## kevinn (Jan 11, 2022)

Think I read that 10 people died


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm out.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

I’m in.

ever notice that people who drink coffee smile a lot?

so since it’s Tuesday , the coffee Shoppe is running a special , buy one coffee , pay for two!

what a deal!

so drink coffee and smile ya bastiages!






just for you!





one for you too








a penny for your thoughts







wanna play doctor?







is it ok for me to eat cookies with my coffee in bed?







CHEERS!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m in.
> 
> ever notice that people who drink coffee smile a lot?
> 
> ...


Glad to see that they are dressed warmly these days it has gotten very Cold lately


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeaaa, Coffee Girls...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to see that they are dressed warmly these days it has gotten very Cold lately


Dang I sure Hope it gets Hot again soon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to see that they are dressed warmly these days it has gotten very Cold lately




don’t kid yourself , all the girls went outside first thing this morning and were kicking up their heels after some hot coffee


keeping warm








ho Ho Ho





what snow?







scratch my back please









wann make a snowman?









come on , let’s go!





brrrrrrrrr








let’s all sing!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

OH MY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh by the way sweet conga line LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

I thought it is Wednesday.  Guess you were to busy to notice Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought it is Wednesday.  Guess you were to busy to notice Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Needs Cal/Mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

CLAWNOMORE


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought it is Wednesday.  Guess you were to busy to notice Big.



notice what?…what cho talkin bout Willis?


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> notice what?…what cho talkin bout Willis?


Nothing....continue "Tiptoeing through the Tulips"


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh...  I would give my left nut and a year in Helll for that plane.  It goes 145MPH cruise speed.  Rutan Long EZ's take off like Tomcats.  Something like a climb rate of 1700+ Feet/min.  (Note:  A Spam Can -- at very best -- can climb at 700 Fpm.)



This one had a 360 with adjustable prop and was complete except they had stripped the instrumentation available in Texas for $21K.  If it had been more local, I would have grabbed it in a heartbeat.



pute said:


> @ GW.  Sorry bro had to delete your gun fight.....could cause trouble for the site owners.



Sort of one sided for a fight.  More of a gang ambush.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Nothing....continue "Tiptoeing through the Tulips"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> CLAWNOMORE
> View attachment 286075


Not my dog but what can happen if they get too long
That claw continues to grow until it curls all the way back into the body


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello.......this is a work day...get yer azz to posting.


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Wish I could sleep the night threw.  I have to grow some knockout weed.  Speaking of weed.  I need my first hit of the day. pass pass.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> CLAWNOMORE
> View attachment 286075


That ain't no dawg.  Thassa fargin eagle's claw.  Them big ones what catch goats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Inmates Hear About Accused Child-Killer’s Crimes, Wait Until He’s Asleep (taphaps.com)


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

heh heh heh, karma...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 286165


YOU WIN!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

My Mouse pad is sheiting the bed 
I wonder if there is a way to clean it
or adjustment for sensitivity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 286165


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

Friday is payday and the girls are happy




oooo , I got a raise








I did not get my bonus






just give me my check







guess who got a raise?








Can I will work overtime?








got my raise








me too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

What no extra Cream


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

You gotta be up early smoking that stuff if suddenly you look down and realize breakfast is a glass of natural red grapefruit juice and garlic bread from last night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Roster and his bike. 





__





						Loading…
					





					americasbestpics.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster and his bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close but she is in front reversed while I do the controlling
But sadly she is even to big for me
Bubba is standing in the sideline yelling 
Put me in couch .......................


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

A nice snow storm outside.  I now have to take Mrs Pute back to the Doc for one last post op visit.  Another day of sitting in the car waiting.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba don't need anyone big enough to cause trouble. 100-120, 5'2" ish. Added to this list is a ton of money. Not about to be anyone's sugar daddy, be able to fly with no training wheels financially. Unlikely to find the next ex Mrs bubba.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> A nice snow storm outside.  I now have to take Mrs Pute back to the Doc for one last post op visit.  Another day of sitting in the car waiting.


Bring another bowl ...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Bring another bowl ...
> 
> Bubba


yup


----------



## stain (Jan 14, 2022)

50 mpg gusts from the North atm. 70 today teens all day saturday. It's the last day for deer. Hope the boy get one??? Oh that's rite...he's got a girlfriend now. Guess I've got to go shoot one myself if I want one...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Mouse pad is sheiting the bed
> I wonder if there is a way to clean it
> or adjustment for sensitivity


Yeah.  Spring $1.99 for a new one.  Saves time. 




__





						Belkin Standard Mouse Pad - mouse pad
					

The Belkin Standard Mouse Pad provides your mouse with a smooth surface ensuring greater accuracy, control, and faster response. The durable jersey surface and neoprene nonslip backing keep your mouse on track and performing at its best.



					www.lenovo.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

The heat came on down here in the sooper South.  Fargin 43F outside right this second.

Here's Port St. Lucie right now:


46 °FWind *3 mph*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

Yikes!!  It is 35 BELOW in Canuckistan. 

This is a really great link.  Weather all over the world in real time.








						Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps
					

Live wind, rain and temperature maps, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models such as GFS, ICON, GEM




					www.ventusky.com


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

Unca Walt thanks for the link, I've been hunting for a good weather site.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Odd, but yes....WAY harder. Somehow, they are so innocent it seems they should live forever.  Likely best they don't, I don't want to go first and leave them alone. Somebody will be surprised at will reading time....the pets will be taken care of well.  Bubba



Our pets are well taken care of in our wills as well.



Hippie420 said:


> I've lived too long. I used to hang with guys that talked about bikes and poontang, and now it's bunghole washers and old dogs.



What does that tell you about yourself?



Bubba said:


> No problem killing rats. As kids we would take .22 rifles to junk yard, hunt big old rats. Oppossum sized fatties.



We went to the dump to shoot rats with 22's as a kid, as well as our own barn using pistols with rat shot.  Some of the most fun was with a .177 caliber pellet rifle using a red light over an associates outdoor dog food pan in a nearby town and us in a nearby blind at night.  We could only count coup if the dead rat was in-hand, and they are easier to hit than to stop in their tracks.  Usually, they will take a solid hit that knocks them several feet and after jerk and flopping around a bit, jump up and run off somewhere else to either nurse their wounds or die.

I shot my last town rat with a crossbow pistol in a storm drain basin.  The practice tip slammed/pinned it against the basins concrete floor and then bounced back, narrowly missing my face.  After flopping around a bit, it and jerking and twitching, it jumped up and ran back into the storm drain.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2022)

Wowza, I woke up with a pinched nerve in my lower back that was breath taking.  I finally got relief using yoga stretches, with creative twisting, so now it is just angry and insulted from the pinch, which it will get over.


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

Morning Greywolf, how did Greyfox eyes make out.  Also, how is your knee doing now.  38 degrees right now.  Not looking forward in the up coming weather.  

I know what missing this morning, my bowl of the old Yumbolt.  

Sun is peaking up in a while I'll be doing some yard work.  I'll be busy all morning than take the rest of the day off.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Greywolf, how did Greyfox eyes make out.  Also, how is your knee doing now.



Grayfox's eyes are good, and my knee is 99% recovered.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Gray Wolf I had a 177cal. Shot bbs and pellets. Pump that ***** up and she was pretty damn accurate.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Gray Wolf I had a 177cal. Shot bbs and pellets. Pump that ***** up and she was pretty damn accurate.



Yeah, I had a Benjamin pump way more accurate than I was.  Air rifles are certainly effective against small game/vermin, without all the noise.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, I had a Benjamin pump way more accurate than I was.  Air rifles are certainly effective against small game/vermin, without all the noise.



that was my first gun in the 5th grade , Benjamin Sheridan pump


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  Spring $1.99 for a new one.  Saves time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to say touch pad on laptop whoops Morn walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that was my first gun in the 5th grade , Benjamin Sheridan pump


I still have mine , bolt action with a real nice scope almost a tack driver 5mm conical pellets too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I still have mine , bolt action with a real nice scope almost a tack driver 5mm conical pellets too
> View attachment 286247



I lost mine in the divorce…I left home with only my underwater and I go commando


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I lost mine in the divorce…I left home with only my underwater and I go commando


So sorry to hear that bastard Jim got the Pellet Gun too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that was my first gun in the 5th grade , Benjamin Sheridan pump


I wanted to ask did they make that riffle when you were a kid?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So sorry to hear that bastard Jim got the Pellet Gun too




that ain’t all Jim got


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Remember I had 3 hrs sleep last night LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

thanks for the heads up….

have some coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Making the most of losing everything but the chicken.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 286251


I was close LOL


----------



## stain (Jan 15, 2022)

BRRRRRrrrr A inside day among the oaktrees. Need to take cuts of okiedope (wc ibl) and replace the toilet wax ring. But I think a nap is needed first... RMH is roaring, putting out 650f heating up the mass. It will be toasty when I wake up.

SHHH Nap time....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Laughing my ass off. My Brother RonnieB has been busy this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

stain said:


> BRRRRRrrrr A inside day among the oaktrees. Need to take cuts of okiedope (wc ibl) and replace the toilet wax ring. But I think a nap is needed first... RMH is roaring, putting out 650f heating up the mass. It will be toasty when I wake up.
> 
> SHHH Nap time....
> 
> View attachment 286252


Stain you mean




Love to see a pic of your heater


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my ass off. My Brother RonnieB has been busy this morning.


I bet he is trying  to beat that Wonderful guy Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

The gun I had when I was a kid.
Crosman 177 cal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The gun I had when I was a kid.
> Crosman 177 cal
> 
> View attachment 286254
> View attachment 286255


Is that the same gun does it have wood stock and grip
I remember my 1st one had wood then when we got another it was plastic I think


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Crossman 760  Yep it had a stock and forearm grip like this older version


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

I got a new Gamo 177cal a couple of years ago.  Awful loud.  Thinking about some kind of silencer for it.  Yote mating season I almost here.  They become more aggressive and I see a lot more of them at that time of year.   Both yote and flicker season for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I got a new Gamo 177cal a couple of years ago.  Awful loud.  Thinking about some kind of silencer for it.  Yote mating season I almost here.  They become more aggressive and I see a lot more of them at that time of year.   Both yote and flicker season for me.


There certainly are some real nice pellet guns now
Wish I lived in a state that allowed suppressors


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

stain said:


> BRRRRRrrrr A inside day among the oaktrees. Need to take cuts of okiedope (wc ibl) and replace the toilet wax ring. But I think a nap is needed first... RMH is roaring, putting out 650f heating up the mass. It will be toasty when I wake up.
> 
> SHHH Nap time....
> 
> View attachment 286252




what is wc ibl?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my ass off. My Brother RonnieB has been busy this morning.



I’ve been trying to keep up with the early morning power posting but I think I am behind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve been trying to keep up with the early morning power posting but I think I am behind


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve been trying to keep up with the early morning power posting but I think I am behind


Ok, you are in charge of the afternoon session.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 15, 2022)

My new BB gun


----------



## spunom (Jan 15, 2022)

So I've just been informed that - somehow - people think without hearing it in their head. Is this true? I can't imagine how that works.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, you are in charge of the afternoon session.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

👁 See u^^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> My new BB gun


I bought the thompson version a few yrs back, amazing how realistic they are


----------



## stain (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  What kind of neferiouss Bull S can we get ourselves into today. After a couple cups of whatever that dog^^^^had and I will be on the bus and ready to go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bought the thompson version a few yrs back, amazing how realistic they are
> View attachment 286317


I have it hanging on my office wall, one time someone told the ATF I had a machine gun in my home and I had to prove to them it was a pellet gun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  What kind of neferiouss Bull S can we get ourselves into today. After a couple cups of whatever that dog^^^^had and I will be on the bus and ready to go.


Morning Boss Quiet today
Been trying to find some good CBD dog treats so I can calm the monster down to finish his nails


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning gang. I was up all night taking care of my Wife who was running fever. I'm a tired sick fker but I don't care how sick I am I want my sweetie to get better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning gang. I was up all night taking care of my Wife who was running fever. I'm a tired sick fker but I don't care how sick I am I want my sweetie to get better.


Man oh Man you never get a break
What were her symptoms at 1st so far just a fever?
Did she at least get a shot with her history


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

What the fk for. Everyone I know has the shit and most got the damn shot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning gang. I was up all night taking care of my Wife who was running fever. I'm a tired sick fker but I don't care how sick I am I want my sweetie to get better.





positive vibes bro and I hope she gets well soon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

one more cup of Guatemalan coffee and then I am off to the Salt Mines!



blonde , brunette  , or redheads  , I’ll take one of each please


----------



## boo (Jan 16, 2022)

she may not be drinking coffee but who cares...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow. Pretty girl.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I meant to say touch pad on laptop whoops Morn walt


I would just buy a wireless mouse. Plug the little dooey in the slot, mouse away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wow. Pretty girl.


Hope he does not keep her locked in the basement to much longer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I would just buy a wireless mouse. Plug the little dooey in the slot, mouse away


Defeats the purpose of being able to use it in my lap


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that the same gun does it have wood stock and grip
> I remember my 1st one had wood then when we got another it was plastic I think


Yup.  I used to sell those at JC penneys.  They actually had guns and hunting stuff back then. later ones were plastic.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> My new BB gun


I've got a couple.....dozen. Various calibers from 5.56 to .458 SOCOM. Carbines, DMR, SPR, pistol shorties me likey firearms.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Defeats the purpose of being able to use it in my lap


That's what thighs are for.  you can rub it on anything....and I do mean anything.  I'll be right back...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's what thighs are for.  you can rub it on anything....and I do mean anything.  I'll be right back...
> 
> Bubba


But unlike you I keep both my hands on my on my computer


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But unlike you I keep both my hands on my on my computer


We ALL know thats not right....unless you are more flexible than I'm thinking.  If that's the case you would never leave home! LOL! 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> We ALL know thats not right....unless you are more flexible than I'm thinking.  If that's the case youeach me how to do that would never leave home! LOL!
> 
> Bubba


Will you teach me how to do it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba you really should try and leave your house once in a while 
Its not that bad yet


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

That's like the old Chinese saying about how it is better to keep mouth closed and appear slow, than to open it and remove all doubt. Sort of like snatching defeat from the jaws of victory and such.  

Naw, anyone can learn from NAMBLA.  are they even a thing anymore?  That goes back to the Anita Bryant days, 70s? 80S?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Will you teach me how to do it


First you also get a wireless keyboard...too....LOL

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

The combination of just thinking about that, combined with laughing and coughing from DSD hash,
gotta sore back from all this.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The combination of just thinking about that, combined with laughing and coughing from DSD hash,
> gotta sore back from all this.
> 
> Bubba


You need to snap your jaw before hand next time


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bubba you really should try and leave your house once in a while
> Its not that bad yet
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could stay in more, but I'll probably work untill I drop.  In today with snow, but going to fight it down to the Sam's club in a bit. Shiet I can't keep my mouth shut, I would go broke.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You need to snap your jaw before hand next time


Whut? If I drop down like a baseball catcher and roll head forward and down, oddly it aligns it back. Then stand back up. When I was heavier it was worse, if really sharp go to ground curl up in C shape.  Then above.  Stay 175 or less, no back trouble, normally. Just shoveled snow and no problems.  Yet.

Try that in a room full of folks!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Whut? If I drop down like a baseball catcher and roll head forward and down, oddly it aligns it back. Then stand back up. When I was heavier it was worse, if really sharp go to ground curl up in C shape.  Then above.  Stay 175 or less, no back trouble, normally. Just shoveled snow and no problems.  Yet.
> 
> Try that in a room full of folks!
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286344


HOLY COW! perfect!I would have to drill the thermometer hole, but that is my boiler exactly.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> HOLY COW! perfect!I would have to drill the thermometer hole, but that is my boiler exactly.
> 
> Bubba


Your flame is too hot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning gang. I was up all night taking care of my Wife who was running fever. I'm a tired sick fker but I don't care how sick I am I want my sweetie to get better.



Good luck and healing thoughts to you both brother!



Bubba said:


> That's like the old Chinese saying about how it is better to keep mouth closed and appear slow, than to open it and remove all doubt.



A wise man once said nothing!



Bubba said:


> HOLY COW! perfect!I would have to drill the thermometer hole, but that is my boiler exactly. Bubba



I put 12" thermocouples through the lid for pot temperature and a 4" thermocouple through the pot/column head.  I had them custom made by Wincon Industries and wired them each to a MyPin PID controller for controlling pot heat and monitoring heat temps.

I drill through a 1/8" Swagelok compression fitting to pass the 1/8" thermocouples through the lid and head.


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

Morning.  Hope everybody is ok from the storm that just pounded the East. 

@ Hopper, I hope Mrs Hopper is ok....get some rest.

Busy day ahead.  Trimming, gardening and walking.  Will even find time to go out to dinner tonight.  

Watched football all day and night yesterday.  Nice doing pretty much nothing ..... Doesn't happen very often.  If you are a fan ..... Hope your team won.  My team dropped out long ago.  Actually the were done before the season started.   Sorry Hopper, your cowboys are out as well.

More coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2022)

This ain't in no way political.  But it IS funny, actual history.  We've been wiped offa the planet for more than two decades:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

remember those long a s s mondays when you wished you were home or somewhere just goofing off?

well pilgrim those days are gone now and I can goof off 7 days a week if I so choose

today I feel like I am gonna just take 2000 milligrams of Fukital and goof off the entire day

i will be an unproductive mother trucker today with a shi tt y grin on my ugly mug


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Now here is an air gun 72 cal








						AEA Zeus .72 Cal
					

Cocking System Single Shot Caliber .72  Velocity(fps) 870      850 gr Energy(fpe) 1500 (2000Joules) Barrel Length(inches) 32 Air Bottle Capacity  Removable 650 cc Air Tank  Fill Pressure Max Fill Pressure: 4500 PSI, 3 good shots Rail 11 mm Dovetail Rail  Weight(lbs) 12 Accessories 7 mm fill...




					www.aeaairgun.us.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2022)

I like Damitol.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> remember those long a s s mondays when you wished you were home or somewhere just goofing off?
> 
> well pilgrim those days are gone now and I can goof off 7 days a week if I so choose
> 
> ...



So basically you are worthless.  At least today.  Kind of like me laying on a beach in the Caribbean.  We all deserve days like that.



Unca Walt said:


> I like Damitol.


Looks like you are back up and running Walt.  Glag you were able to get help quick.



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286382


Slow day Roster.....get this party started.

My day is done except out for dinner.  Productive day and I feel good.  Time to party.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Jan 17, 2022)

@ROSTERMAN you forgot bud light


----------



## boo (Jan 17, 2022)

that's why I don't drink...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Gotta lov this one


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

Better.  Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like you are back up and running Walt.  Glag you were able to get help quick.



Here is a  weird reaction this moanin' -- I was as nervous as a midget in a basketball team urinal when I finally got up the courage to take my BP and pulse rate.  I did not expect this reaction.  Of course, it affected the result:  127/77 and 68 Bpm.

Not bad at all, but not as crazy sooper good as yestiddy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

Sompin I learned from MySonTheDoctor last night:

The salient reasons to *call 911* rather than zoom (even as a passenger) to a hospital is as follows -- Suspose you have a problem that MUST be addressed within 15 minutes or you die.  Sorta like me the other day.

*IF* you pile in a car and are driven ten miles to a hospital at 80 fargin MPH, you've used up 13 minutes.  <-- And you know damn' well you will not be able to make that speed.

*IF* you lay still and call 911, the HOSPITAL COMES TO YOU.  

The EMT trucks are manned thisaway:  

1.  The driver is a fargin professional driver. <-- TINS -- I din' know this.
2.  One of the guys on the team is certified in emergency treatments including administering all drugs, etc. as necessary. <-- Din' know that, either.
3.  The fargin EMT truck is loaded with _everything you will find in an ER_ <-- Triple wow.
4.  The hospital gets to YOU in five minutes (less in my case).  Treatment begins THEN.

See how just laying there is the FASTEST possible way to get serious help?  

BTW -- that makes the _third_ time Scooter has saved his old man's arse.  I really, really, have gotten my money back, doncha think?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

Glad you are OK Unca Walt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

spunom said:


> @ROSTERMAN you forgot bud light
> View attachment 286389


Coyote Date
One you wake up next to after a bender and she is lying on your arm
So you Yote it and chew your arm off as to not wake her up.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now here is an air gun 72 cal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice piece!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice piece!


I wonder if they put you on waiting list for the ammo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a  weird reaction this moanin' -- I was as nervous as a midget in a basketball team urinal when I finally got up the courage to take my BP and pulse rate.  I did not expect this reaction.  Of course, it affected the result:  127/77 and 68 Bpm.
> 
> Not bad at all, but not as crazy sooper good as yestiddy.


Walt that's what the Beta Blocker does if taken properly. I take it more for AFib then I do BP. It keeps my PR low to help stop AFib.
Glad you got your dosage worked out. Have you ever thought about dividing your dosage  up into 3 times a day? Stays in your system more evenly and your not overloading.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

That is most ricky-tick good advice.

But it has to be given to responsibobble people only.  I would get so fargled up, I'd go into panic overload. Well... not really, but it just sounds like too much attention to my old bod.  <-- It has to get up and do something, too.

As long as I stay in comfortable parameters, I'll do the morning and night thing. For now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt that's what the Beta Blocker does if taken properly. I take it more for AFib then I do BP. It keeps my PR low to help stop AFib.
> Glad you got your dosage worked out. Have you ever thought about dividing your dosage  up into 3 times a day? Stays in your system more evenly and your not overloading.


Which one you taking I'm on 100mgs of METOPROLOL SUCCINATE Extended-release Tablets 
for fast heart and PVCs works for BP too.
The doc said one pill in morning but I ask him to do 2 50mgs twice a day , due to me waking at night with rapid pulse ,  Works good for me too


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 18, 2022)

WeedHopper, what is your coffee intake like in the AM? I am only on second cup and I'm feeling like I'm wired to the max.  Doc was wanting me to switch to decaf and I did for about half a coffee cans worth.  I'm going to have Mrs. Monkey help me find my BP pills.  All this reading about this stuff is making me jittery I guess.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

once in awhile I will have a cup of coffee and then go to bed

good morning 

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder if they put you on waiting list for the ammo



Easy to mold and no roadblocks to brass, primers, and propellent.  Looks like they also make smaller calibers, like .357 and .22.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Easy to mold and no roadblocks to brass, primers, and propellent.  Looks like they also make smaller calibers, like .357 and .22.


Nice 
Hey look they sell bullet mold here
Expensive








						AFRICAN AIR ORDNANCE ~ Online store
					

Monster 20mm HP




					www.africanairordnance.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> WeedHopper, what is your coffee intake like in the AM? I am only on second cup and I'm feeling like I'm wired to the max.  Doc was wanting me to switch to decaf and I did for about half a coffee cans worth.  I'm going to have Mrs. Monkey help me find my BP pills.  All this reading about this stuff is making me jittery I guess.


I do Half Caff coffee only. It's not caffeine free but it's only 50% caffeine and it never bothers my heart. If I drink regular coffee it fks with me sometimes so I switched to half Caff. Try it you will like it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Which one you taking I'm on 100mgs of METOPROLOL SUCCINATE Extended-release Tablets
> for fast heart and PVCs works for BP too.
> The doc said one pill in morning but I ask him to do 2 50mgs twice a day , due to me waking at night with rapid pulse ,  Works good for me too


I told my doc to shove the Metoprolol up his ass. That shit is way to strong for me. I couldn't hardly stand up on that shit. And my pulse rate was in the 40s and 50s at night. 
Mine is Carvedilol ,, little white pills. They are 3.125
And I split the tiny fkers into half's and take a half pill 3 times a day. I never have to worry about the half life of the med because I have the same amount in my system constantly. When I was taking them twice a day it wasnt working like it should. He wanted me taking a full dose in the morning and then at night. That didn't work for me I was still having some AFib.That's not cool and the doctor could give two shits when he gives you your meds and dosage. I know my body better then the doctor does because I live in it.
I never tell anyone not to take their meds just adjust your dosage according to your body.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I told my doc to shove the Metoprolol up his ass. That shit is way to strong for me. I couldn't hardly stand up on that shit
> Mine is Carvedilol ,, little white pills. They are 3.125
> And I split the tiny fkers into half's and take a half pill 3 times a day. I never have to worry about the half life of the med because I have the same amount in my system constantly. When I was taking them twice a day it was kicking my ass. He wanted me taking a full dose in the morning and then at night. That didn't work for me. At night my PR would go into the lower 50s and sometimes into the 40s. That's not cool and the doctor could give two shits when he gives you your meds and dosage. I know my body better then the doctor does because I live in it.
> I never tell anyone not to take their meds just adjust your dosage according to your body.


This one
*G (Carvedilol 3.125mg) *









						G Pill (White/Round/5mm) - Pill Identifier - Drugs.com
					

Pill with imprint G is White, Round and has been identified as Carvedilol 3.125 mg. It is supplied by Glenmark Generics Inc..




					www.drugs.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2022)

Yep that's it.
Thats what he put me on when I told him to shove the Lopressor up his ass.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me....last couple of visits to the doc my BP has been 140 ....just took it and damnit...143....better call the doc and get my meds changed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2022)

What are you on?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 18, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> WeedHopper, what is your coffee intake like in the AM? I am only on second cup and I'm feeling like I'm wired to the max.  Doc was wanting me to switch to decaf and I did for about half a coffee cans worth.  I'm going to have Mrs. Monkey help me find my BP pills.  All this reading about this stuff is making me jittery I guess.


I did a stint on beta blockers. I had a raised T level, "high side of normal" which kept me up a week straight and had me losing 3 lbs a day, no matter what I ate.
Beta blocker makes everything steady state, nice and even. You could have lit a bomb off and I wouldn't jump. 

Another odd effect when you are really pushing, is just running out of gas!  Normally as you push, your breathing, heart rate, etc ramp up. Beta blocker prevents this, so you just run out of gas and flop.

Remarkable what metabolism can do!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What are you on?


Losartan and Besylate. One wansn't enough....I get to take two.  Been on both for about 10 years now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Damn! And here I'm feeling bad 'cause I've been eating Zink since the last bout with the Chinese flu. 
Got the heart of a lion, the breath of a dog, and the spine of a squid.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

gonna have to knock on wood here , currently taking zero meds 

I do take a lot of supplements though so what the hay

and I do enjoy my visits to my annual checkups














may I take your vitals Mr Bigs?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

When my lungs plugged up last year, I made an appointment to see my doc. Nice thing about being me is that when you call him, you get in that day 'cause he knows yer half dead. It had been 4 years. I don't think he misses me too much. I guess I'm a "problem child" for doctors.


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2022)

Hello Misfits I don't believe it.  My picture will not upload to the site.  I can't get into to it right now.  It's got my blood boiling.  Well, I can say that poor old Lemon isn't doing so good.  Wish I could post pictures.

Getting ready to go to the hospital for my knee replacement tomorrow.  The hospital hasn't call to set my time to go in.   I'm nerves.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Why can't you post pictures?  Use the Attach Files and click on full image.  Good luck on the knee.  Don't forget to rehab....very important.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gonna have to knock on wood here , currently taking zero meds
> 
> I do take a lot of supplements though so what the hay
> 
> ...


Hey, Miss!  Wanna see my testimonials?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Misfits I don't believe it.  My picture will not upload to the site.  I can't get into to it right now.  It's got my blood boiling.  Well, I can say that poor old Lemon isn't doing so good.  Wish I could post pictures.
> 
> Getting ready to go to the hospital for my knee replacement tomorrow.  The hospital hasn't call to set my time to go in.   I'm nerves.


Good Luck Im sure you will be fine, Docs do 10 of them a day one right after the other 
No Problem


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Why can't you post pictures?  Use the Attach Files and click on full image.  Good luck on the knee.  Don't forget to rehab....very important.
> 
> I don't know pute I must be tripping.  I just tried to upload a picture and it did.
> 
> ...


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2022)

Sorry I posted in the wrong spot.  I thought I was on my thread Sorry.  Pretty nerves about tomorrow.  

Going to get ready for tomorrow.  Happy growing


----------



## ness (Jan 18, 2022)

I still don't know what I'm talking about.  I'm in the right place. 

Good night


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Ha ha....relax girl you will be fine. Technology has come a long way.  Not near as invasive surgery as a decade ago.  But, I would be nervous as well.  Good luck.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Good luck with the knee @ness2!


----------



## boo (Jan 18, 2022)

ness2, if I can survive the shiit they did to me you should be bouncing shortly...we're pulling for ya brother...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

I think ya mean sister. All that gender shit's got ya confused?


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

Yup... Ness is a female..  And her luck lately has been just horrible..  We are all pulling for ya girl,  and I know how
tough you are so never give up.. end up like my fat ass... LOL.    grrrrrr.    don't make me come up there..  hehe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

BIG Day Ness Just wanted to wish you well and all will be fine
I found a funny pic to make ya smile









Throw us a line when you are awake and let us all know how it was.
Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

@ness2


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Wood carving , Man this guy can curve


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2022)

boo said:


> ness2, if I can survive the shiit they did to me you should be bouncing shortly...we're pulling for ya brother...


@boo That's "sistah".     

Hey -- How did the Driveway Pioneers do on your driveway?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo That's "sistah".
> 
> Hey -- How did the Driveway Pioneers do on your driveway?


Walt Morning
Boo said he had them ripped that sheet out and put a brand new one in
I think he was happy
But then again is Boo ever Happy


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2022)

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.

I am gonna be off to to cardiologist to find out if I have permanent damage... Gotta be there at 10:30...

Makes me neurotic.  <-- Look I cannot even spell the sexy word right.

MySonTheDoctor was prescribing for me:

*Scooter:* "Take this medicine for insomnia, this one is for nervous breakdown, and also take this one for depression."

*Me:* "Thank you very much, but do you have any other medicine besides brandy?" 

Nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> I am gonna be off to to cardiologist to find out if I have permanent damage... Gotta be there at 10:30...
> 
> ...


I thought one had to have a Heart 1st for that LOL
Good Luck hopefully no damage


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Permanent damage from what? Did you have a heart attack? Or are you talking about your High BP situation?


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Good luck Ness and Walt.  Hope all goes well. 

Cold with freezing rain this morning.  Great, taking Mrs Putes car in for an oil and tranny fluid change first thing today.

No walk today.  So, shopping is on the menu.  Kind of an inside day here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm gonna do the same thing today that I did yesterday; nothing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Permanent damage from what? Did you have a heart attack? Or are you talking about your High BP situation? *<-- I din' have high blood pressure atall atall. What I had was an electrical problem.  Old vaccum tubes in my left ventrical. Tried to hit me with 300BPM!*


That is what they are finding out.  My BP and pulse rate are fine now.  This moanin' it was 120/70  and 56 BPM.

They tooken an EKG, and said the numbers were great.  They actually said I "had the heart of a child".  I told them I keep it in a jar under the bed.  <-- That got a two-second blank look, followed by a lotta laughter on the tech's part.

BUT -- I gotta be set up for a stress test since the atrial fibrillation episode (that would become a stroke if not stopped*****) caused them to notice a coupla little indicators (enzymes) in my heart that are outa whack. (eg: potassium)

So we gonna whack them. Stress test next Moanday at *12:15*. They gonna have me splitting rocks. No eat. No coffee. Go 40 miles to work out onna fargin treadmill with one-and-a-half legs. I am gonna be one dangerous, pissed off dude. Cannot even toke Uno Who's Finest!! 

*For Rosty*:  Yes, I will be splitting them by whacking them with my pecker as usual, just like I do with the coconuts.

*****The upper left ventrical of your heart is the one that gives the signal to the big lower left to pump out blood to everywhere.  There is a little "pocket" in the upper part of YOUR left ventrical. Seems there's one in mine, too.  

No prob if the gatekeeper says "GO" to the big guy once every second or so.  *But if the sumbitch gets into Patwi's stash and decides to tell the big guy to pump 140 times a second... *The upper ventrical does not empty out all the way. It just sorta vibrates all over half-assed.

Some blood gets caught up in the tippy corner, and gets stuck there because of the fuckup of #3 chamber.  BTW:  You can still function, because your heart IS getting some blood out there.

But -- when blood just sits... it does what it is susposed to do:  It CLOTS.  Now ya got a nasty hard goober in your heart.  WHEN (not if) it eventually gets pumped out...

It can lodge in an artery in your brain... 🕷

Game over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That is what they are finding out.  My BP and pulse rate are fine now.  This moanin' it was 120/70  and 56 BPM.
> 
> They tooken an EKG, and said the numbers were great.  They actually said I "had the heart of a child".  I told them I keep it in a jar under the bed.  <-- That got a two-second blank look, followed by a lotta laughter on the tech's part.
> 
> ...


Brother I know all about AFib. I've had some real bad attacks. When it happens my HR goes into overdrive and I turn gray because my heart is beating so fking fast I can see it in my shirt. Soak my clothes from sweating. Damn near pass out and my chest hurts like a mother fker because it's not getting blood properly and neither is any of my organs. Which is very dangerous because it can cause strokes. I cough and message my neck arteries trying to get the AFib to stop. The last time it happened was horrible. The last one was due to fking RSO oil. I have to be very careful about getting Sativa's and not knowing it. Sativa's fk my heart up. Indicas do not. Normally I can go several months without any AFib due to the Beta Blocker and my Thyroid meds. Make sure they check you Thyroid bro because it can cause AFib too. There are things you can do to help stop AFib while your having it .
#1.Cough real hard.
#2. Bend over and strain like your going to the bathroom.
#3 rub both sides of you neck on the big arteries in your neck
By the way if your not on Blood Thinners you need to be it can safe your life from the blood clots caused by AFib. I'm on Plavic.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That is what they are finding out.  My BP and pulse rate are fine now.  This moanin' it was 120/70  and 56 BPM.
> 
> They tooken an EKG, and said the numbers were great.  They actually said I "had the heart of a child".  I told them I keep it in a jar under the bed.  <-- That got a two-second blank look, followed by a lotta laughter on the tech's part.
> 
> ...



If the ******* stress test doesn't kill you nothing will.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm gonna do the same thing today that I did yesterday; nothing.




and NOT feel one iota of guilt!


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and NOT feel one iota of guilt!


Got a feeling you have no since of guilt....what the fk is there to do out there.....







Oh wait, a tumble weed just went by......lets watch


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

amolamiavita❤️ on TikTok
					

#😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 #😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 #😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 #😂😂😂😂😂😂😂




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Slivovitz


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 19, 2022)

Never was afraid of the dead ones. It's the live ones you have to keep an eye on.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother I know all about AFib. I've had some real bad attacks. When it happens my HR goes into overdrive and I turn gray because my heart is beating so fking fast I can see it in my shirt. Soak my clothes from sweating. Damn near pass out and my chest hurts like a mother fker because it's not getting blood properly and neither is any of my organs. Which is very dangerous because it can cause strokes. I cough and message my neck arteries trying to get the AFib to stop. The last time it happened was horrible. The last one was due to fking RSO oil. I have to be very careful about getting Sativa's and not knowing it. Sativa's fk my heart up. Indicas do not. Normally I can go several months without any AFib due to the Beta Blocker and my Thyroid meds. Make sure they check you Thyroid bro because it can cause AFib too. There are things you can do to help stop AFib while your having it .
> #1.Cough real hard.
> #2. Bend over and strain like your going to the bathroom.
> #3 rub both sides of you neck on the big arteries in your neck
> By the way if your not on Blood Thinners you need to be it can safe your life from the blood clots caused by AFib. I'm on Plavic.


Items 1, 2, and 3 most ricky-tick sound important.  I will do us both a favor and run them through my brilliant son's oversight next time I am onna phone with him.  I'll see if he can tell us the mechanism.

And you betcha I'm on blood thinners.  Thyroid is fine.

Waitaminnit.  Jeez. I'll copy your post and email it to him.

DONE.

Dunno when Scooter will wake up and get his mail or even read it (it is 3AM where he is).  But I'll get back to ya ASAP.

*LATE EDIT ADD*:  Howzat shiit, eh?  Nation's top doc on frickin' call 24/7/365. And free, to boot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

One for Rosty to have some fun with:

I found out that diarrhea is hereditary.  

It runs in your jeans.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2022)

I hope our little Ness is doing good.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Slivovitz





Used to love a good brandy every now and again when around good friends late in the evening , mostly grappas though ..



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

thought I’d pull a Bud out the jar and have a toke


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thought I’d pull a Bud out the jar and have a toke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No papers .....use a carpet


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thought I’d pull a Bud out the jar and have a toke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that your C99?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Met with my GP yesterday to follow-up on my pre-diabetic diagnosis and to bring her up to date on my kidney and knee medical procedures.  She ordered another set of blood tests to see where my blood chemistry is 90 days from my previous diagnosis simply watching my diet and avoiding excess refined carbohydrates and sweets.

I already corrected my low urine pH leading to kidney stones by giving up drinking seltzer water and instead drinking distilled or RO water to which I add electrolytes, making my own hydration drinks without the sugar.

I'm fresh out of Ice Cream Cake dirty diamonds and returning to mixed strain CRC sugar for dabs, which is less tasty and has less effect but still works.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Is that your C99?





nope…that is some BigSandy Holyweed


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  That Holy weed is some good smoke.   But like the Jackie O, it had a tendency to herm on me indoors.  Plus it was viable.  Turned it into a male swimmer on the girls swim team................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  That Holy weed is some good smoke.   But like the Jackie O, it had a tendency to herm on me indoors.  Plus it was viable.  Turned it into a male swimmer on the girls swim team................




10 - 15 footers outdoors


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Purdy


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  That Holy weed is some good smoke.   But like the Jackie O, it had a tendency to herm on me indoors.  Plus it was viable.  Turned it into a male swimmer on the girls swim team................


Unca thinkin'...  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ W T Ever Lovin' F did pute just say?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

Big can I come over and hang out in your backyard..?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

My morning wake up Girls


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

The one on the bottom looks stoned as h.ell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Ah dam now I need to go J off


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unca thinkin'...  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ W T Ever Lovin' F did pute just say?


Ha ha....think about it....what is happening in girls swimming...males in the same pool (tent) with the girls....ruins everything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm still confused.


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm still confused.


Never mind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Who's on First ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

Pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute


Crap I must be Bat Boy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

Ness, come out, come out, where ever you are.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 21, 2022)

big's girls at night time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> big's girls at night time
> 
> 
> View attachment 286589


Dear God "what does Big do to them Chickens"


----------



## Carty (Jan 22, 2022)

Patwi wins,  hottest chicks... and his are pretty high too.... lmao


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dear God "what does Big do to them Chickens"
> View attachment 286590


OK I had to fix it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

If @WeedHopper was a snake in the Grass


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Slow day ........ We need something to roust the troops and get this party started.....it's Shatterday.  Big tell us about your night chasing hookers on Colfax last night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Slow day ........ We need something to roust the troops and get this party started.....it's Shatterday.  Big tell us about your night chasing hookers on Colfax last night.


Ya mean his night sleeping with the chickens LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

Check this shit out. Had this happen on acid.









						JACKSON ACES MAGIC🎩 on TikTok
					

This actually works!! 😯 #magic #foryou #fyp




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 22, 2022)

Wont let me in. I not a member of tik tok anyway.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big can I come over and hang out in your backyard..?




come on over!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Check this shit out. Had this happen on acid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nothing happened here


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Slow day ........ We need something to roust the troops and get this party started.....it's Shatterday.  Big tell us about your night chasing hookers on Colfax last night.




the reality is that most of the time Life is boring and mundane and one must be or find where the contentment lies 

the best place to look for happiness is between one’s ears

when one finds that treasure , happiness soon follows

let us pray and meditate on this beautiful Sabbath Day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Now I am dizzy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

come on in fellas , the water is fine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the reality is that most of the time Life is boring and mundane and one must be or find where the contentment lies
> 
> the best place to look for happiness is between one’s ears
> 
> ...






Morn Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286630
> 
> Morn Big




let us sing the High Praises of the Almighty!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Check this shit out. Had this happen on acid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Didn't work for me.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the reality is that most of the time Life is boring and mundane and one must be or find where the contentment lies
> 
> the best place to look for happiness is between one’s ears
> 
> ...


Damn, I didn't realize you were such a deep thinker.  What other words of wisdom have you got cooking in that little brain of yours.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't think to hard you will over load what ever you keep between your ears.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Big trying to think of a come back to my posts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

Awright pute... you want some input.  I have a sore throat from screaming at the "Sleep comfort number" people.

Prior to Christmas, we bought a $3300 *!!!* mattress for our sleigh-bed to replace the 20-year old one.  So they came in day before yestiddy to take out the old mattress (it no longer stayed air-filled on my side). 

The mattress/box spring combo is huge (California King Size).  The guys installed it and started telling me how I can contact the fargin thing on my phone... TINS. 

Anyway, after they left with the thing set on `100 Sleep Number' <-- Max... I decided to lay down on it and see what I got for my $33 hunnert. 

As soon as I laid down, the head of the mattress dropped a foot, and the foot of the mattress went UP a foot... sorta dumping me into the big headboard head first.  I could NOT GET OUT OF THE FARGIN BED!!!

The angle was weird.  When I finally got offa the mattress and outa the bed, I got a flashlight to see what the hell was going on under the bed. (no access under -- the bed weighs a half-ton.

Sure 'nuff:  the groid sumbitches (that I had give a $10 each to) had NOT put the thing in right. Not at all.  And now it was totally out of reach.

They had moved the slat closest to the headboard four feet south.  NO support up top.  This caused the slat to break.  The slat broke because the pus-licking, fartbubble boogersuckers had NOT put the four support posts up where the two halves of the mattress met in a vertical line down the center.  <-- Since each side could be adjusted, of course it was really two mattresses joined in the center... NEEDING THOSE POST SUPPORTS JUST LIKE THE OUTSIDE EDGES NEEDED THE SUPPORT OF THE BED FRAME.

OK.  My Beautiful Witch got the company on the horn due to my thundering demands (I had to apologize to her later).  She told the saleslady/owner that the guys installing the thing had really screwed up, and the bed could not be slept in.  It was at a 20-degree angle head-down.

After twenty minutes, I overheard that Herself was not getting any cooperation at all in getting the setup crew to turn around and head back.  The twat saleslady said she wanted me to take pictures of the mess before she would send anyone.  And then Photoshop the pictures and send them to her by email.

Guess -- just guess, Pilgrims -- what my response was to that "work order".

She wanted to know why the setup was all awry and kept on asking for minutia descriptions.  _And she could/would not send anybody until next Tuesday._

That.  Did.  It.

My wife and I had laid out multiple thousands of bucks a month ago... AND NOW WE DID NOT EVEN _HAVE_ A BED TO SLEEP IN!!!!!!

My "sergeant's voice" as Herself calls it came roaring out.  I told the broad on the other end of the line that she had better act faster than that or I would shut her business down. <-- I was serious.  I explained to her how I really could do just that. Don't fucc with old guys -- we have learned things.

She cried when I explained exactly how I could do it, but that did not change a fargin thing.  Seems she could not get the "team" because they were 90 miles away and heading to another job to furgle up -- and she could not contact them until they got back.

So my Adorable Scottish Royalty -- direct descendant of Edward I (Longshanks) slept in her sewing room where there is a trundle bed (single) and I pushed two hassocks up against a sofa in the living room. Imagine my pleasure.

I woke up about 2AM with A Plan.  I had worked out how one old -- but mean -- guy could do a job that really-truly required two young healthy dudes.  Went and bought some boards at Home Dump, cut them to slat-size.  Found a new/old fence post in the garage and cut it into four loaves with my chopsaw. 

Was able to lift one corner of the mattress/frame thingy and prop it with a vertical board.  This gave me access to one corner of this rig... So I put the fence post brace in the center so the mattresses did not cave in, and then put the new slat in.

Repeated that process 8 times (had to lift each side of each end, and then same-o twice in the middle)  So with 8 proppings, I got slats (reinforced properly) put in place.  All by myself.  The mattress weighs about 200 pounds dead lift. Lift the mattress, risk being guillotined while I leaned way under the tipsy-propped edge and assembled the slats.

My stentorian breathing sounded like a steam engine starting to move.  HAH!  And me gonna go take a fargin stress test on Monday. <-- That'll be a breeze, comparatively.

Anyway I got it all fixed.  When the "team" shows up, I will go First Sergeant on them and then tell them what kind of a job they did, and to get the hell out of my sight before I confiscate their truck.

Meanwhile, I have to use Chloraseptic.

Hadda use over $30 in lumber.  I will send a bill -- with a peace offering that I would not destroy their business if they pay it immediately.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Let me know when the check comes......


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

man I miss the days of good customer service

something has happened to our country that has fecked up peoples hearts and minds where common decency does not exist anymore


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

*WAR ORDER PRICES *<-- I honestly don't know what that means.  Although I do seem to remember that we were in terrible shape because the Japs had cut our rubber supply...

Price Fixing By Gummint.  Now I remember -- if two guys need a tire, the price of the tire goes up... exponentially.  I remember my Daddy starting the Ford by pulling the crank handle.  And I remember one tire was banded with something to keep the air in.  Add rationing, and there it is.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I miss the days of good customer service
> 
> something has happened to our country that has fecked up peoples hearts and minds where common decency does not exist anymore
> 
> ...


Yep no customer service like it use to be


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

Bigsur those were the good ole days bro. I worked at several when I was younger.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2022)

There was a gorgeous young honey in my home town.  She would pull into a gas station just to have the guy clean her windows.  TINS -- and they'd do it.  She had a convertible, and her skirt was always juuust above her stocking tops. 

I never dared. I could not wear garter belt and stockings with the same effect.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2022)

I figgered I'd bring this part over to here for the count...

That's Fuzzy (*sob*) giving a sniff-spection.  What I gotta point out is the strap.  That sumbitch struck me inna leg as I was carrying a sack of corn to a feeder.  TINS





I made two other straps, cured, for folks outa him.  

He weighed 22 pounds. <-- Again, TINS.  His fangs got stuck in my denims above my right knee:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Dang Amazon is getting real bad with their deliveries arriving on time
I ordered 3 gals of dextron Vl tranny fluid and it was suppose to arrive 3 days ago showing on truck out for del when I tracked.
I had enough of this crap paying for yearly membership and never arriving on time like they say
So customer service Yep I went there, spoke to the rep asked why Walmart can get deliveries to me faster and no fees for yearly membership
She said tell Ya what, we will refund all your money when item arrives  Over $60 worth of fluid
Of course I said OK but Im still pissed, Bastards advertise next day and now take way more
Anyone else notice to slow delivery rate lately?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

a little slow this Sunday morning but hey , it is Sunday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 23, 2022)

Alas my lower back continues to deteriorate, so that I now have to stretch it out before I can operate in the morning.  Until then, I have a pinched nerve that puts me to my knees when I move around.  I'm also trying to strengthen my core muscles using planking exercises.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas my lower back continues to deteriorate, so that I now have to stretch it out before I can operate in the morning.  Until then, I have a pinched nerve that puts me to my knees when I move around.  I'm also trying to strengthen my core muscles using planking exercises.
> 
> View attachment 286681


I have it real bad going down the left leg and lower back makes it hard to even walk
My feet flare up like I was tortured and beaten on the bottom of feet with a cane switch .
At night they burn so bad, I found a way to pop the lower back using Ready........................
My sleep number bed, I sit on bed with right leg on floor and left one straight out on top of the bed 
Then I rise the back part of bed up all the way forcing me into a position I am not normally in.
After a minute or so I hear a click snap and the pain levels drops back to bearable.


----------



## stain (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Jan 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My morning wake up Girls
> View attachment 286574
> 
> View attachment 286575
> ...


Anyone of these girls if they played their cards right could have me ...( just need some rest first ..)


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Slow day ........ We need something to roust the troops and get this party started.....it's Shatterday.  Big tell us about your night chasing hookers on Colfax last night.


Wow ! I didn't know that ! Where were the hookers and where is Colfax ? ( asking for a friend ...)


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Morning.  Gonna be a busy day for me.  Don't want to think about it.





Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas my lower back continues to deteriorate, so that I now have to stretch it out before I can operate in the morning.  Until then, I have a pinched nerve that puts me to my knees when I move around.  I'm also trying to strengthen my core muscles using planking exercises.
> 
> View attachment 286681



My back has given me fits for over 20 years.  I stretch and do what I can but if I get careless and lift wrong I pay a heavy price.  I am told there is nothing wrong just weak muscles.  But the more I do my exercises the more inflamed it becomes. I give up...just something I have to live with.

@ Roster, not only is Amazon having on time delivery problems the mail delivery is slow as well.  Half the time our trash isn't picked up until a day or two late as well.  New normal with all the problems this country is suddenly having.  Just wait....gonna get worse .....may never be the same again.


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wow ! I didn't know that ! Where were the hookers and where is Colfax ? ( asking for a friend ...)


Come to Denver, go to East Colfax, stand on a street corner....and look like a sucker with money.  The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Gonna be a busy day for me.  Don't want to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

no work today , everyone needs a day off right?


she was down on Colfax early this morning so I took her home









and she was home waiting for me
gonna be a busy day and I don’t wanna talk about it


----------



## Patwi (Jan 23, 2022)

Colfax has palm tree nuts ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> Colfax has palm tree nuts ?



yep…climate change Bro 

even the oceans are rising at an alarming rate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

That second one looks like a Roster gal What a Hiney


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That second one looks like a Roster gal What a Hiney




she has to go on a diet before returning to work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Let me buy her


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286694
> 
> Let me buy her




I will give you $100 bucks to take her off my hands…she is eating all the doughnuts!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

I'd be busy tripping over the first one.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 23, 2022)

What a way to be busy...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Let me tell you what......I worked on Colfax for 25 years...wore me out. If I had all the money I wasted......I better leave it at that......Mrs Pute reads this banter.  I sure did have some good times though.....


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

it's 48 degrees outside today, that's just crazy cold for florida...good day to watch the Bucs win and smoke some dope...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Just got done washing pots. Are you ready for some football. 

@ Boo, 44 here currently and almost hot for here.  Only difference is about 6,000 ft. 

Just had a good conversation with Giggy.  After a few minutes with him my southern accent started to come back.  Gonna be good to meet the person behind the key board.  Know him for 10 years are better now. 

Ok the game should be on....gotta go


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

decided to try the snocaine out for the first time today...should be interesting...go Bucs...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

boo said:


> decided to try the snocaine out for the first time today...should be interesting...go Bucs...


The Bucs better wake up fast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Let me tell you what......I worked on Colfax for 25 years...wore me out. If I had all the money I wasted......I better leave it at that......Mrs Pute reads this banter.  I sure did have some good times though.....


Now ya tell me 
Your wife reads this Dang


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now ya tell me
> Your wife reads this Dang


Yup and she knows all about you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup and she knows all about you.


Threesome?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Just kidding  Hey Mrs Putes


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

Bucs are being the Bucs, they awake in the second half pute...gotta admit, LA it there to play...snocaine turned out better than  anticipated...twenty20mendicino has some fine gear...I'm flowering 3 of their strains and am more than happy...the stella is by far the greasiest of the 3...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

I hope so Boo.  Both games were really good yesterday.  I hate a blow out.  Brady has no time to throw the football.  Come on O line.


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

he just got his first ever unsportsmanlike penalty...not going according to plan...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Miller should have gotten a blow to the head penalty on that .


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

yup, don't seem right do it...that snocaine is a really nice hybrid, nice and stoned but not glued to the couch...got my yard guy out vacuuming the front 40 today...life is good...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

I lived in Florida and have very good friends in Florida. I'm giving them shit right now about their hero Brady.
Toldem us Dallas Fans understand the agony of defeat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

boo said:


> yup, don't seem right do it...that snocaine is a really nice hybrid, nice and stoned but not glued to the couch...got my yard guy out vacuuming the front 40 today...life is good...View attachment 286699



that would make a nice Par 4

but some of those hanging branches on the left side need to be removed to open the fairway

it doesn’t look like there is to much of a chance to hit a ball over the branches , otherwise a low flying stinger through that opening would work


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Good game...u were right Boo


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm broken hearted, LA played better all game but Brady almost pulled it off...back in the early 2000's we  
had team OG chipping contests out front...between the palms or thru the crotch of the far oaks was a point each...krypto sucked at gold, helll, we all did


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

Talk about the best playoffs in YEARS..   Did anyone else notice this....

The 1st 3 games all ended the same way.  .04 seconds on clock and decided by a field goal with the underdog winning all 3 games. 











And then, the last game almost same thing..  tied with .03 seconds left but went into OT.

Our house is a rocking too...  Wife's Bengals won and her Chief's.  Meanwhile the Rams defense is incredible
frustrating Brady to the point he cussed and got his 1st personal foul ever..  he was not up to par. but a great
game still..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Ok she is in my stable now See her Brand mark LOL
Thanks for the pleasant transaction Bigsur51


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ok she is in my stable now See her Brand mark LOL
> Thanks for the pleasant transaction Bigsur51
> View attachment 286729




keep her Amigo

she was eating up the donuts and profits

we use big cups but thats about it


is my cup big enough?







I love my job at the Shoppe 







hey , what is my cup , peanuts?







is it time for work yet?









gimme some more………coffee


----------



## stain (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286744


Fixed it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Mine all Mine
Even has my brand on her


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have it real bad going down the left leg and lower back makes it hard to even walk
> My feet flare up like I was tortured and beaten on the bottom of feet with a cane switch .  At night they burn so bad, I found a way to pop the lower back using Ready........................ My sleep number bed, I sit on bed with right leg on floor and left one straight out on top of the bed
> Then I rise the back part of bed up all the way forcing me into a position I am not normally in. After a minute or so I hear a click snap and the pain levels drops back to bearable.



I use yoga and modified yoga stretches.  After a cobra stretch, I do a sitting forward bend (forgot name) and then rotate side to side while bent, twisting my torso at the same time.  Lots of snapping and popping, sometimes violent and breath taking.  I'm also planking to try and build up my core muscles.



pute said:


> My back has given me fits for over 20 years.  I stretch and do what I can but if I get careless and lift wrong I pay a heavy price.  I am told there is nothing wrong just weak muscles.  But the more I do my exercises the more inflamed it becomes. I give up...just something I have to live with.



I have no illusions of my back ever being right again, but I'm hoping to improve its condition with exercise, before resorting to surgery.

Yesterday was cold but gorgeous, so I got in multiple pup walks, but only spent 10 minutes on the exercise bike.  Not much energy for some reason.

A blood draw early this morning and then lunch out with my ex-brother-in-law and his wife and Uncle Chen's Dynasty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

All four were great games.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> yup, don't seem right do it...that snocaine is a really nice hybrid, nice and stoned but not glued to the couch...got my yard guy out vacuuming the front 40 today...life is good...View attachment 286699


Are any of those pecan trees?  Can't get a good lookit the leaves.  I have a pecan tree inna back.  I bought it in a tub when it was four feet high. Planted it.

TWENTY years later, it is five feet high, and the main stem is still 1".  Clearly, I yam too far south.  It won't die, but it just sits there.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> .  It won't die, but it just sits there.



Kick the trunk 3 times hard at the beginning of spring .. it helps


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have no illusions of my back ever being right again, but I'm hoping to improve its condition with exercise, before resorting to surgery.



About 7 years or so ago, they sent me for a 12 week rehab for my back, three times a week. The insurance company required an evaluation after 10 before they'd pay for the last 2. After the 10 week evaluation, they gave me a T shirt, apologized, and told me they'd done me more harm than good.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> After the 10 week evaluation, they gave me a T shirt, apologized, and told me they'd done me more harm than good.




your story is one I have heard from others in my life .. just pis.ses me off


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Has anybody been watching the stock market the last 10 days or so.  On an express elevator to H E L L!!!   Watch your 401K if you have one. Buy Gold!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

There was  an internet site a bit back that put in all the government's cost of living adjustments, the variables encompassing everything touching the fiat paper money valuations since 1972, right after America went off the Gold standard ... the wage of $1.72 I was making in '72 is worth $28+ today .. it's a form of debt slavery .

Gold and silver can be melted down and cast into bullets when that time is at hand . Chickens is where it's at.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm broken hearted, LA played better all game but Brady almost pulled it off...back in the early 2000's we 
had team OG chipping contests out front...between the palms or thru the crotch of the far oaks was a point each...krypto sucked at gold, helll, we all did


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

I think chippin' is the most important part of the game, ... some think it's driving, some puttin' .. but with my 27 yr old  #3 wood and my #7 chipper and my 8 ounce putter I'm pretty sure I AM the best  in a 3 hole challenge .. after 3 holes the titanium screws in my elbows unscrew


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

the only game that involves holes that is of interest to me it between the knees and the older I get the less I think about it...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Are any of those pecan trees?  Can't get a good lookit the leaves.  I have a pecan tree inna back.  I bought it in a tub when it was four feet high. Planted it.
> 
> TWENTY years later, it is five feet high, and the main stem is still 1".  Clearly, I yam too far south.  It won't die, but it just sits there.


I have the opposite problem. I have a pee-can tree alright, a frigging gigantic one. Make tons of pecans....but they are tiny. Really tiny. Tree is massive.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Starting to worry about our little Ness. Ya think she'd have let us know if'n she was OK by now.
Maybe I'm just a worry wart.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

Walt said he has little nuts.


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt said he has little nuts.


I believe walt said he had no nuts...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Starting to worry about our little Ness. Ya think she'd have let us know if'n she was OK by now.
> Maybe I'm just a worry wart.


I saw her online yesterday but missed her 
I PMed her and she has not answered back
She may be in a lot of Pain and not wanting to talk
Hope she is OK , and she lets us all know


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe walt said he had no nuts...


Walt's got nuts, he's just old enough they look like raisins.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt said he has little nuts.


But are they tiny, really tiny?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Old Hen comes up to me today and says, "Honey, if I get some stew meat, will you make us some beef stew?"
Can't say no to my girls. Just finished it up. Whole house smells great, and the stuff tastes divine. Wish I could teleport a bowl to yas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have a pee-can tree alright, a frigging gigantic one. Make tons of pecans....but they are tiny. Really tiny. Tree is massive.
> 
> Bubba


I keep a pee can next to the bed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

That is what the area around Monmouth IL looked like around 1989.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> About 7 years or so ago, they sent me for a 12 week rehab for my back, three times a week. The insurance company required an evaluation after 10 before they'd pay for the last 2. After the 10 week evaluation, they gave me a T shirt, apologized, and told me they'd done me more harm than good.



Hoping for more than a T-shirt, but vee vil zee.......................



Bubba said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have a pee-can tree alright, a frigging gigantic one. Make tons of pecans....but they are tiny. Really tiny. Tree is massive. Bubba



I actually like the taste of native pecan strains more than the paper-shells.  We had both Berkans and Mahans paper-shells in our yard as a kid and I still consider pecans my favorite nut. 

I made it to the lab for my blood draw and realized that I forgot my paperwork and had to go back and get it during rush hour traffic.  Duh................

Lunch with my former brother-in-law and his current wife.  About four years younger than me, but in worse physical shape, so we spent a lot of time talking medical procedures.

My thermocouple arrived, so I can resume my vacuum cooking experiments. 

My back didn't put me to my knees this morning at first rising, so hopefully I'm making progress with the exercises.   Miss Layla took pity on me and let me sleep in an hour and a half, before her enthusiastic morning love-in/wake-up call.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Good morning, Troops.  I made it through surgery and am as comfortable as I can be.  I can say the I'm in pain with this right knee operation.  I'm up and down from lying down all day.  I got a doctors appointment Wed.  I have a gotiflex knee CPM that flexis my knee.  I'm on for around 8 hours a day.  Right now it's time for a bowl a cup of coffee. 

I like to give a call out with thank you to _@Roster, Carty, pute, Greywolf, boo, Hippie,_ and anyone I missed for my get wells.  It's good to be home.  coffee cofffe coffee. bowls.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome back...you are a trooper.  Bet you are glad the surgery is over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Troops.  I made it through surgery and am as comfortable as I can be.  I can say the I'm in pain with this right knee operation.  I'm up and down from lying down all day.  I got a doctors appointment Wed.  I have a gotiflex knee CPM that flexis my knee.  I'm on for around 8 hours a day.  Right now it's time for a bowl a cup of coffee.
> 
> I like to give a call out with thank you to _@Roster, Carty, pute, Greywolf, boo, Hippie,_ and anyone I missed for my get wells.  It's good to be home.  coffee cofffe coffee. bowls.View attachment 286793


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes I am thankful.  Nothing like home when you're not feeling well.  Got to caught on the reading.  It's going to be fun.  Cheery O


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I keep a pee can next to the bed


But is it really tiny?
Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> But is it really tiny?
> Bubba


I'll let you hold next time you come over


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



We used to pick that stuff, useless to smoke.
We did make isomerized hash oil which worked. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I'll let you hold next time you come over


The can?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

Or the tiny weiner? Lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2022)

big headache this morning…aarrrggg…..I’ll be around


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

_@GreyWolf  _did you get a machine that bends your knee for you.  I have one for three weeks up to 8 hours a day.  And boy that hurts after finished.  

My white blood cells went up and spooked me because of the thought of the getting the viruses.  Just a fluck  I just felt like throwing up and shaky.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> _@GreyWolf  _did you get a machine that bends your knee for you.  I have one for three weeks up to 8 hours a day.  And boy that hurts after finished.
> 
> My white blood cells went up and spooked me because of the thought of the getting the viruses.  Just a fluck  I just felt like throwing up and shaky.


My friend had a little device they gave her that "peddled" like a bicycle. Apparently, it was very painful to use.  Indicas for pain.  She ate vicodin like candy until it healed.  Speedy recovery!


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 286796


Someone got some new toys LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Someone got some new toys LOL


Speaking of toys, I've dam near got this still figured out.  Column of stainless for 190 and water, and a copper top for any other purposes.  I would sort of like to run a car on rye whiskey..... It didn't like scotch so much.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Bubba where is your still located in your house or outside.  Fun city.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

I quit smoking cig's


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

Many of you have seen these I'm sure, but for those that haven't, have a look at these videos.  I particularly like the one on hash in India.

Whoops, I didn't get video attached...let me fire up computer The videos are on the Strainhunters site. The newest to one in Colombia is great. This one guys hash machine is amazing 

One dumbass in Columbia was dissing the US for spraying paraquat on their weed in the 70s thereby destroying the Columbian weed business and bringing in coke. That is crap, they screwed their own business by having a horrible moldy gross product, and the same size pile if coke was a in lot more profitable.

Otherwise, the videos are very cool.



Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Ness I quite cold turkey when I had my Open Heart Surgery in 2013. Never looked back. Can't fking stand the smell of a damn cigarette. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I'll let you hold next time you come over


Got that on court records in Genesee County. Redskin's daughter was trying her damndest to get rid of me as executor of his estate and will. She told the probate court judge that she wanted me to have a hair, blood, and urine screen for drugs. I told her that I ain't cutting my hair for anyone, nobody is jamming a needle in me, and I'd take the urine test if she'd hold the cup. Judge tried hard not to smile.


WeedHopper said:


> Ness I quite cold turkey when I had my Open Heart Surgery in 2013. Never looked back. Can't fking stand the smell of a damn cigarette. Makes me sick to my stomach.


I switched to vaping about 6 years ago. I STILL love the smell of cigarettes.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I keep a pee can next to the bed


I don't have a pot to piss in......but if I did I bet I could fill it up....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ness I quite cold turkey when I had my Open Heart Surgery in 2013. Never looked back. Can't fking stand the smell of a damn cigarette. Makes me sick to my stomach.


Same here. Some folks  never let go. After my dad quit, if anyone lite one up he would leave talking about having a nicotine fit. After I quit, they smelled terrible. I leave for a different reason, it stinks.

Quiting smoking was one of the top choices I ever made. They were about 50 cents when I quit.
Not to mention the money one would save at todays prices, the  health improvements across the board, every aspect is nothing short of staggering.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

I have no fking desire what so ever for tobacco. I hate the smell.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have no fking desire what so ever for tobacco. I hate the smell.


Ditto. For some reason, I can still smoke a cigar. Not nearly as much as old days, and no longer drinking scotch or bourbon the desire doesn't come frequently.

But cigarettes, or even someone who just smoked one stepping in your elevator, or ash trays gross me out.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm with bubba, I smoke my cigars but gag at the smell of cigarettes...


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

My whole family smoked.  Try being a non smoker and sit in a car on a road trip with 3 other people chain smoking with the windows up and a/c on. 

I have never smoked cigarettes or cigars.....don't know why.  When I was in school kids smoked to look cool and got addicted. I guess I never cared about looking cool in that way.

But the first time I smoked a joint in the summer of 1969 I was instantly hooked.  I love the feeling of being stoned.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Troops.  I made it through surgery and am as comfortable as I can be.  I can say the I'm in pain with this right knee operation.  I'm up and down from lying down all day.  I got a doctors appointment Wed.  I have a gotiflex knee CPM that flexis my knee.  I'm on for around 8 hours a day.  Right now it's time for a bowl a cup of coffee.   I like to give a call out with thank you to _@Roster, Carty, pute, Greywolf, boo, Hippie,_ and anyone I missed for my get wells.  It's good to be home.  coffee cofffe coffee. bowls.





ness2 said:


> _@GreyWolf  _did you get a machine that bends your knee for you.  I have one for three weeks up to 8 hours a day.  And boy that hurts after finished.





Bubba said:


> Congratulations on having gotten this far and good luck with the recovery!  I used a device that flexed my knee in 2020 when I had my first knee replacement, but not with the second or the rebuild.  They just got me walking the first day and doing other exercises.
> 
> My friend had a little device they gave her that "peddled" like a bicycle. Apparently, it was very painful to use.  Indicas for pain.  She ate vicodin like candy until it healed.  Speedy recovery!  Bubba



I bought a stationary bike to ride while Covid ravages at the gyms and my rebuilt knee that I had operated on 11-15-2021 already has full motion and is pain free again.



boo said:


> I'm with bubba, I smoke my cigars but gag at the smell of cigarettes...



Former smoker and cigarettes smoke gives me a headache, besides smelling like ass.  I still like the smell of cigars but quit smoking them too, a couple decades ago.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> My whole family smoked.  Try being a non smoker and sit in a car on a road trip with 3 other people chain smoking with the windows up and a/c on.
> 
> I have never smoked cigarettes or cigars.....don't know why.  When I was in school kids smoked to look cool and got addicted. I guess I never cared about looking cool in that way.
> 
> But the first time I smoked a joint in the summer of 1969 I was instantly hooked.  I love the feeling of being stoned.


It took me twice.  I didn't get off the first time.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> My whole family smoked.  Try being a non smoker and sit in a car on a road trip with 3 other people chain smoking with the windows up and a/c on.
> 
> I have never smoked cigarettes or cigars.....don't know why.  When I was in school kids smoked to look cool and got addicted. I guess I never cared about looking cool in that way.
> 
> But the first time I smoked a joint in the summer of 1969 I was instantly hooked.  I love the feeling of being stoned.


I can't believe you used to be able smoke anywhere. Even flying. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It took me twice.  I didn't get off the first time.


Same here. And from the folks I was with I know it likely was not the weed. Then one time, it worked. Big fan ever since.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Speaking of toys, I've dam near got this still figured out.  Column of stainless for 190 and water, and a copper top for any other purposes.  I would sort of like to run a car on rye whiskey..... It didn't like scotch so much.
> 
> Bubba


You should see my Box of Toys , Oh Ya...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm with bubba, I smoke my cigars but gag at the smell of cigarettes...


Same here, I find myself only taking a few hits then let it go out and back later in the day
1 stick lasts me all day long
Cigs smell makes me ill


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Same here. And from the folks I was with I know it likely was not the weed. Then one time, it worked. Big fan ever since.
> 
> Bubba


Back in '68, my best buddy/brother, Mark, met me out in the woods and pulled out a joint. Tasted like shit. He was looking all goofy, and I wasn't impressed. Next day, he brought out another joint. Same effects. I was pissed. He was grinning like a jackass eating briars.
Third day, his younger brother Bob brought out a chunk of blond Lebanese hash. Wow. Still believed in God back then, and I prayed I'd never come down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes Sir hash is loved I just to enjoy the taste.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't care how much one hates Cops
But I am so Glad the piece of sheit who shot the 2 officers , (who both died) is now deadThey were only .22 yrs and 27yrs old Just Babies

Lashawn McNeil died at* Harlem Hospital at 1:38 p.m*. He was shot Friday night in the head and right arm by rookie Officer Sumit Sulan moments after McNeil shot Officers Jason Rivera and Wilbert Mora. Rivera, a 22-year-old newlywed, died that night.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

kicking back watching CSI Miami


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Book em Crockett


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Got to go exercise my knee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got to go exercise my knee.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Ness, I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Pain sucks. You'd think after all these years I'd be used to it, but I ain't. Actually ate a couple of Oxies tonight 'cause the back decided to show its fanny. First time in three months.
Take care of yourself. We love ya!


----------



## stain (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

hey stain, is that you washing the drivers fender...


----------



## stain (Jan 25, 2022)

Not in your wildest dreams Boo... but if you need something to stroke it to...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, idle hands being the devil's workshop, we must have things to play with, preferably that are loud, and extra points if it explodes. Or you can party with it  party with it, a bit anyway.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jan 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got to go exercise my knee.



Hey girl... how's it all going for ya?   Ladybug has been saying a prayer for you to heal up fast.  be sure to do any of your exercises they give you to do at home.  I know it hurts, but worth it in the end.  
your pkg should arrive soon as others have already..  funny thing is, one is in Alaska and bet his got there before yours in a neighboring state... LOL


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

Carty, Ladybug I received my gift yesterday.  Super Skunk F5, Gambian x Haze Auto Reg's  Is BB Auto a blueberry or blackberry?  I'm a happy camper.  Your beans will get me off to the right start with my new lights coming in Feb.  I'll be set for my best grow ever.  Watch out Bud of the month.  Need more coffee.


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

Got to go put my leg up.  Hurting.  Have fun.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back in '68, my best buddy/brother, Mark, met me out in the woods and pulled out a joint. Tasted like shit. He was looking all goofy, and I wasn't impressed. Next day, he brought out another joint. Same effects. I was pissed. He was grinning like a jackass eating briars.
> Third day, his younger brother Bob brought out a chunk of blond Lebanese hash. Wow. Still believed in God back then, and I prayed I'd never come down.


Unca The Innocent has never even _seen_ hash, much less imbibed.  (I thought it was brown.)

What is it like?  Is it like UnoWho's Wall-Sticky?  What size is a "single serving"?

I cannot seem to find any instruction manuals in my local public library, and I most ricky-tick am not in the Wowza Growing Association...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got to go exercise my knee.


Got a Ph.D. in Knees Screwed Up.  (Five major knee operations for trauma.)

Please exercise sooper gently -- it is important for later.

Good to see you back, Nice Lady.


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

Thank you Unca Walt.  I am taking it slowly but steadily.   Next time I exercise I'll set the machine that flexes my knee at 80.


----------



## stain (Jan 26, 2022)

Morning misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning misfits
> 
> View attachment 286842


Where the Pee LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning 

aaarrrrgggg!…2-3 inches of snow on the ground means it’s a rough day for the chickens , they have to stay in the henhouse and peck each other…boring

i still have to feed and water them , every day , 365 days a year , going on year 7 when I first bought them , 28 chickens

now I am down to 9 old hens and 3 roosters , 2 are old , 1 is blind in one eye from fighting with another rooster , always some drama in the barnyard

im down to feeding 3 cats now , down from 7 , same feeding schedule as birds , 2 outside feral cats and one big fat indoor cat

taking care of the critters keeps me busy i between grows

moar coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

OK question
Does anyone else shop on Amazon Slow ?
The service really sucks so much for next day delivery 
I have 4 packages get lost in one week
I wonder if they where on the raided Trains
They wont say where my packages are just they may be lost at this point
Why am I paying all the money to get next day delivery   Boy Covid must be Killing millions again LOL
Everything sucks and all blame either a few inches of snow or covid.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

I shop Amazon and yes , the service sucks most of the time…but they are good at refunding monies so no complaints , we don’t get in much of a hurry out here….


Looking down Main Street on a busy day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got to go exercise my knee.



You go girl!  Did they give you any exercises to do, besides the flex machine?  Getting most of the bend back is the easy part.  Straightening it all the way was the toughest part for me with both knee replacements and this last rebuild.  I had surgery 11-15 and again have full range and am pain free.  

I attribute that to religiously doing my stretching exercises, making a concerted effort to walk normal without a limp even it was painful. I heated my knee before stretching and iced it down afterwards.  This last time around I suspended weights from my extended knee to help straighten it out all the way, which worked super.

Progress and good news heah! Got the rest of my last blood test back and everything was back to normal, my A1-C dropped from 5.9 pH to 5.4, and my Hep C antibodies tested 0.03 (negative). 

I already raised my urine pH from 5.34 to 7.08 to stop getting kidney stones, and 5.4 A1-C I am no longer pre-diabetic. My kidney scan was normal, and I again have full range of motion in a pain free left knee.  All healed up and starting to fur over.............

Still working on my back and neck and have made some notable progress with my back but stayed about even on the neck. I can now walk 1/2 mile without frequent stops to bend over and relieve my lower back pain at L-1 and haven't had kinks in my back at L-5 on rising that put me to my knees when I moved wrong for the last two days in a row. I attribute the improvement to my stretching and dawg walking but have made an appointment for physical therapy to address it further.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I shop Amazon and yes , the service sucks most of the time…but they are good at refunding monies so no complaints , we don’t get in much of a hurry out here….
> 
> 
> Looking down Main Street on a busy day
> ...


I shop Amazon a lot never really had any problems plus like Bigsur said its easy to get your money back if there is a problem.
Also, i like to use PayPal if i purchase from other sites because its easy to make a claim and get your money refunded if that company tries to fk you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I shop Amazon and yes , the service sucks most of the time…but they are good at refunding monies so no complaints , we don’t get in much of a hurry out here….
> 
> 
> Looking down Main Street on a busy day
> ...


Looks like East Bumfuck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I shop Amazon a lot never really had any problems plus like Bigsur said its easy to get your money back if there is a problem.
> Also, i like to use PayPal if i purchase from other sites because its easy to make a claim and get your money refunded if that company tries to fk you.


I have had paypal screw me too
The scam sellers kniw ways around it I have lost on 2 purchases


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Never had a problem with PayPal.


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

I just got the flex machine that's all for now.  Buzy afternoon


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 26, 2022)

I've never had much trouble with either one


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 286890





must be some snow leopard


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I just got the flex machine that's all for now.  Buzy afternoon



Interesting!  I only used the flex machine on the first knee and then only the two days in the hospital.  The last two I didn't use one, was walking the same day, and immediately started preliminary exercises, with physical therapy starting after the first week.

When will they see you again?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks like East Bumfuck


My kind of America. Love small towns and the people in 'em.

We've got one a little northeast of us that's really small. If your wife leaves you you don't get divorced, you just lose your turn.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unca The Innocent has never even _seen_ hash, much less imbibed.  (I thought it was brown.)
> 
> What is it like?  Is it like UnoWho's Wall-Sticky?  What size is a "single serving"?
> 
> I cannot seem to find any instruction manuals in my local public library, and I most ricky-tick am not in the Wowza Growing Association...


Check out hash making in various countries in the "strainhunters" videos.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> I've never had much trouble with either one


Hey bro good to see you my friend.


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Interesting!  I only used the flex machine on the first knee and then only the two days in the hospital.  The last two I didn't use one, was walking the same day, and immediately started preliminary exercises, with physical therapy starting after the first week.
> 
> When will they see you again?



I can exercise my knee up to 8 hours with the flex machine and have it for 3 weeks using daily.  My first knee the left one went really well no pain.  No bruising or swelling.  This right knee is in pain and bruising and swelling of foot and ankle.  I figure in about a week more I'll be walking on my own.   Need to make an appointment for the physical therapy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I can exercise my knee up to 8 hours with the flex machine and have it for 3 weeks using daily.  My first knee the left one went really well no pain.  No bruising or swelling.  This right knee is in pain and bruising and swelling of foot and ankle.  I figure in about a week more I'll be walking on my own.   Need to make an appointment for the physical therapy.


Same doc?


----------



## ness (Jan 26, 2022)

different Doctor.  The Doctor told me he had to cut a lot of spurs.  I just don't think I should be in so much pain at one week into recovery.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I can exercise my knee up to 8 hours with the flex machine and have it for 3 weeks using daily.  My first knee the left one went really well no pain.  No bruising or swelling.  This right knee is in pain and bruising and swelling of foot and ankle.  I figure in about a week more I'll be walking on my own.   Need to make an appointment for the physical therapy.



Best of luck with your recovery my dear!  Sorry you are having a harder time this round...............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> different Doctor.  The Doctor told me he had to cut a lot of spurs.  I just don't think I should be in so much pain at one week into recovery.


Dang Butcher remember even the guy who graduated last comes out a Doctor
I hope in your case this was not true
Feel better and keep working that knee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Below 0 when I went to bed last night.....5 f now.  At least the sun is gonna shine today..... should help melt some of the snow. Dead of winter here... dreaming of spring but only a dream right now.

Meeting with the Account today....at least it will be done..... won't be writing a check till April 15th though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Tax season here too, but lots of medical deductions this year, so expecting a refund.  We already paid about $21K in property taxes.  

About 30F this morning, but dry and gorgeous.

I replaced the failed PID on my electric nail and it is back in action.  I also received the ferrule I needed to install the new thermocouple in my vacuum cooking test sled, so will be playing with that.

Dinner last night with a dyed in the wool socialist, who is convinced that there is rampant racism in the US and that capitalism is bad.  Made for an interesting conversation, but we stopped short of debate.  

I noted that we had had totally different life experiences for him to feel that way and moved on.  I also note that he grew up privileged, never really made it in business, and was finally saved by inheritance.  I on the other hand started out with nothing, was handed nothing, and made my way by the sweat of my brow.  He believes that he is way smarter than me (most people), and so my greater success was due to white privilege, as opposed to a good worth ethnic and money practices, as well as not getting hooked on cocaine like he did.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Tax season here too, but lots of medical deductions this year, so expecting a refund.  We already paid about $21K in property taxes.
> 
> About 30F this morning, but dry and gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I would have left the Table, with a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

ahhh, cocaine...I'm a hard core addict...not been around the drug since '74 but if I ever see it, it will surely be the demise of me...I have no need for such things nowadays...tell me he's a dem gray...you're a better man that I...I would have changed the way things ended after being talked to that way...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

My Tax guy has been doing my taxes for almost 30yrs. He is a smart mother fker. He actually worked for the IRS for several yrs so he knows all their fking tricks.
Little nurdy bastard has weapons all over his house. I Thank he is a member of the KKK. Funny as hell talking to him. He hates the government and a certain race of ppl. I try not to get him started on his dislike for our government or black ppl.  I myself am not a prejudice man but i dont argue with him because he does my taxes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Tax guy has been doing my taxes for almost 30yrs. He is a smart mother fker. He actually worked for the IRS for several yrs so he knows all their fking tricks.
> Little nurdy bastard has weapons all over his house. I Thank he is a member of the KKK. Funny as **** talking to him. He hates the government and a certain race of ppl. I try not to get him started on his dislike for our government or black ppl.  I myself am not a prejudice man but i dont argue with him because he does my taxes.


I only hate people who are complete a holes 
The ones that think it's OK to rob steal and kill because they are entitled


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> ahhh, cocaine...I'm a hard core addict...not been around the drug since '74 but if I ever see it, it will surely be the demise of me...I have no need for such things nowadays...tell me he's a dem gray...you're a better man that I...I would have changed the way things ended after being talked to that way...


I never liked cocaine, but I did enjoy the smell.....

After the Old Man died, the neighbor kid turned me onto a line. Felt like someone gave me a nice, warm hug. I played with it for a year 'til I felt it was close to playing with me, so I quit. I did a small job for a bar owner that paid me an eightball. I took everyone that I'd ever done the stuff with out to the parking lot and turned 'em onto a line. If you ever want to get free coke, just tell people you quit. I didn't touch one line out of the eightball or any of the free offers. When I'm done with something, I'm done. You could lay me out a line of uncut Peruvian flake the size of a pencil, and I'd smile, say thank you, and pass.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> ahhh, cocaine...I'm a hard core addict...not been around the drug since '74 but if I ever see it, it will surely be the demise of me...I have no need for such things nowadays...tell me he's a dem gray...you're a better man that I...I would have changed the way things ended after being talked to that way...


Fookin' A.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Done all the chemicals and got the fking hat and t-shirt. Didn't do anything but fk up my heart. Quit that shit many many yrs ago.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I never liked cocaine, but I did enjoy the smell.....
> 
> After the Old Man died, the neighbor kid turned me onto a line. Felt like someone gave me a nice, warm hug. I played with it for a year 'til I felt it was close to playing with me, so I quit. I did a small job for a bar owner that paid me an eightball. I took everyone that I'd ever done the stuff with out to the parking lot and turned 'em onto a line. If you ever want to get free coke, just tell people you quit. I didn't touch one line out of the eightball or any of the free offers. When I'm done with something, I'm done. You could lay me out a line of uncut Peruvian flake the size of a pencil, and I'd smile, say thank you, and pass.


*His Ancient Innocence Quoteth:*

"Honest to Agincourt -- I have never seen cocaine in any form."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would have left the Table, with a bad taste in my mouth



I bit my tongue, but as a guest in my house, I cut him some slack.



boo said:


> ahhh, cocaine...I'm a hard core addict...not been around the drug since '74 but if I ever see it, it will surely be the demise of me...I have no need for such things nowadays...tell me he's a dem gray...you're a better man that I...I would have changed the way things ended after being talked to that way...



Yup, dyed in the wool Dem.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 28, 2022)

We have a lot of those on Long Island . We say " There is so much douche and not enough bags "


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

I used to drive a truck in the 5 boroughs, being near the LIE after 2:30pm was suicide...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

George Carlin: The American Dream
					

This man was brutally honest. RIP




					fb.watch


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Two things......I wouldn't have dinner with a dye hard liberal.....PERIOD

I will Never do Coke again.....PERIOD


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Two things......I wouldn't have dinner with a dye hard liberal.....PERIOD
> 
> I will Never do Coke again.....PERIOD


I remember being 16 and tryi ng what was suppose to be coke and everyone said it was shitty
Never tried it again, glad I have right bundle block now so I can only imagine what it may have doen to the old ticker if I was like Hippie or weeds


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember being 16 and tryi ng what was suppose to be coke and everyone said it was shitty
> Never tried it again, glad I have right bundle block now so I can only imagine what it may have doen to the old ticker if I was like Hippie or weeds


Between 1980 and 1982 hardly a day went by with out me sucking down coke.  Talk about a love/hate relationship.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Between 1980 and 1982 hardly a day went by with out me sucking down coke.  Talk about a love/hate relationship.


Could you just image me doing it?
Jeeze I speed from Caffeine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

So its been almost a whole week since I have had any cannabis at all into to my body.
I may as well go the distance and go for a month T break and see if is true what they say.
Have not missed a day in the last 5 yrs of some form of THC in me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Waiting for @WeedHopper  to say
Fkin Stoner


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to drive a truck in the 5 boroughs, being near the LIE after 2:30pm was suicide...


Long Island Expressway 495 known as the bigest parking lot in New York


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So its been almost a whole week since I have had any cannabis at all into to my body.
> I may as well go the distance and go for a month T break and see if is true what they say.
> Have not missed a day in the last 5 yrs of some form of THC in me.


I would rethink that !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So its been almost a whole week since I have had any cannabis at all into to my body.
> I may as well go the distance and go for a month T break and see if is true what they say.  Have not missed a day in the last 5 yrs of some form of THC in me.



Not sure what they say, but I took a 90 day break recently and it only took a couple days for my tolerance to be where I was before the break.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Could you just image me doing it? Jeeze I speed from Caffeine



It would probably have little effect.  Like my father, I've always been 20 pounds of shit in a ten pound can and when I tried coke, it had little effect.

Wired folks systems operate differently than the more placid population......................


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not sure what they say, but I took a 90 day break recently and it only took a couple days for my tolerance to be where I was before the break.


I don't want to take a break. 


To spark one up.....


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 28, 2022)

Aftter I got popped 12 years ago with a grow house I had to go on probation for 2 years. I remember getting stoned after that and it clearly rang my bell.


----------



## stain (Jan 28, 2022)

Pain pills LOVE me but once I found canna budder. No more pain pills... Thank GOD!! Going on 10 years since the last bout of withdrawals. Don't miss it one bit. 

My new love is hash candy. Can work all day on one and can quit for a few days with no ill effect. Priceless....

Coke was for the rich folk, never could afford the habit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not sure what they say, but I took a 90 day break recently and it only took a couple days for my tolerance to be where I was before the break.


I went 16 years or so because of having a child and having to take piss tests to work to give money to people that didn't have to take piss tests. You can toss a pack of Zigzags in my lap and I'm stoned.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

stain said:


> Pain pills LOVE me but once I found canna budder. No more pain pills... Thank GOD!! Going on 10 years since the last bout of withdrawals. Don't miss it one bit.
> 
> My new love is hash candy. Can work all day on one and can quit for a few days with no ill effect. Priceless....
> 
> ...


Tell us more , how are you making your butter?
And what are you using it in at what dosages


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

I sold my first half pound of flake before I ever did a line. People would ask if it was any good. I'd lay out a matchhead worth. They'd laugh and tell me they couldn't get high on it. Then they'd snort it and puke. They'd happily buy anything I happened to have on me. I didn't cut shit.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I never liked cocaine, but I did enjoy the smell.....
> 
> After the Old Man died, the neighbor kid turned me onto a line. Felt like someone gave me a nice, warm hug. I played with it for a year 'til I felt it was close to playing with me, so I quit. I did a small job for a bar owner that paid me an eightball. I took everyone that I'd ever done the stuff with out to the parking lot and turned 'em onto a line. If you ever want to get free coke, just tell people you quit. I didn't touch one line out of the eightball or any of the free offers. When I'm done with something, I'm done. You could lay me out a line of uncut Peruvian flake the size of a pencil, and I'd smile, say thank you, and pass.


Same here. I used to keep it on hand for bribing bar owners and waiters. Never cared for it. In my 30s I was around a lot of it, could have done as much as I wanted.

When I did do it, I would snort a ton, throw some baking soda in my mouth with another healthy dose. Freeze your whole head. 

Didn't like speedy drugs, cost way to much money, and didn't last long. Great to bribe with.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 28, 2022)

Forget pain pills for me..Six years ago  had a 3 hour back operation. After anesthesia and 3 days of pain pills I finally, after being blocked up with those drugs had my morning constitution. The nurses and Drs, rejoiced , The hospital rocked from the foundation, and I set off a alarm  somewhere .  Not for me  give me THC!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Same here. I used to keep it on hand for bribing bar owners and waiters. Never cared for it. In my 30s I was around a lot of it, could have done as much as I wanted.
> 
> When I did do it, I would snort a ton, throw some baking soda in my mouth with another healthy dose. Freeze your whole head.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a speedy drug for me. Most folks would get up and boogie. I sat down and shut up. Must have been hyperactive. It worked on me like Riddilin.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So its been almost a whole week since I have had any cannabis at all into to my body.
> I may as well go the distance and go for a month T break and see if is true what they say.
> Have not missed a day in the last 5 yrs of some form of THC in me.


It is true. My last desist was 2 yrs. Slept normal, no cough  at all and more energy over all. Started back, just like first time. 

Takes me longer than a week. At a week of no cannabis, crazy crazy dreams become the norm. Then the next week or two, sleeping becomes more difficult. Finally, that subsides,
And I'm basically normal again.

Instead of smoking 20+% joint and not getting there, I'm back to 3 hits and buzzing like nuts.

Wash, repeat.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It is true. My last desist was 2 yrs. Slept normal, no cough  at all and more energy over all. Started back, just like first time.
> 
> Takes me longer than a week. At a week of no cannabis, crazy crazy dreams become the norm. Then the next week or two, sleeping becomes more difficult. Finally, that subsides,
> And I'm basically normal again.
> ...


Im at the point I can smoke joint after joint and not get blown out
I have been abusing Tinctures which raises ones tolerance way up there .
Wife made some kick ass cookies and they looped me ate 3 by mistake


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Same here. I used to keep it on hand for bribing bar owners and waiters. Never cared for it. In my 30s I was around a lot of it, could have done as much as I wanted.
> 
> When I did do it, I would snort a ton, throw some baking soda in my mouth with another healthy dose. Freeze your whole head.
> 
> ...


Car salesman and Stock Brokers loved coke.  Do a line, get a customer and you either bought or ran from us. Not like that so much today...that was before regulations got so tight.  You saw the Wolf Of Wall Street and Used Cars.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

I think back to my Greenout days


----------



## Patwi (Jan 28, 2022)

I think back to my S & H Green Stamp days


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Night people take over....


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 29, 2022)

Split shift checking in Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Night people take over....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to drive a truck in the 5 boroughs, being near the LIE after 2:30pm was suicide...


Hand-to-hand combat on the Long Island Expressway -- a daily spectacle.  It got even better in the winter when Those In Charge Of These Things always cover the rippled roadway with many, many, many tons of salt -- which flips up from the cars in front of you and paints your windshield opaque white.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 29, 2022)

I do not have any built-up resisitance to weed that I can detect.  To make what was gifted to me by my brother last, I use those tweeny little glass tubes that are about 4" long. 

I put a cut-down piece of that mesh in the tube to keep hot coals from being swallowed.

But:  Here's the frugality -- I take no more than a sweet-pea sized bit of @boo's finest as a full load.  I get four hits out of the little tube... and a minimum of TEN more because when I exhaled the smoke -- I exhaled it into my volcano bag.  So I hit that until it is clear.  Doing just that now.

One teeny pencil-eraser sized bit and I am as high as an SR-71's tailfin.

How high fly the flea
When he flew through the flue
Where flew the fly to flee?

Whence fly the three
Through the true and the blue
Where free flew the three
Friday froo?  Hm?


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 29, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Forget pain pills for me..Six years ago  had a 3 hour back operation. After anesthesia and 3 days of pain pills I finally, after being blocked up with those drugs had my morning constitution. The nurses and Drs, rejoiced , The hospital rocked from the foundation, and I set off a alarm  somewhere .  Not for me  give me THC!



A serious problem for me and one of the reasons I avoid them.  It took my butt a month to recover from the string of medical events last year that had me given pain meds 5 times in a couple months.  Felt like I was torn a new one.



Hippie420 said:


> It wasn't a speedy drug for me. Most folks would get up and boogie. I sat down and shut up. Must have been hyperactive. It worked on me like Riddilin.



Persactly!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 29, 2022)

*This warms my black heart... 







*


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *This warms my black heart... View attachment 287018
> 
> 
> View attachment 287017
> *


I just love a feel good story .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *This warms my black heart... View attachment 287018
> 
> 
> View attachment 287017
> *


Don't fk with Texas. Everybody carries a weapon. He found out the hard way


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  I smoke pot, therefore the powers in charge have determined I am not qualified to even own a gun.

Happy Shatterday!  Gonna be warm so I will squeeze in a walk.   

Get ready to freeze your azz off Giggy......gonna be cold while you are here.  Highs Tues and wed are gonna be in the teens.  Not fit for a southern boy.

Gonna be busy in the grow the next few days....harvest, cuts, up-potting...exc.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A serious problem for me and one of the reasons I avoid them.  It took my butt a month to recover from the string of medical events last year that had me given pain meds 5 times in a couple months.  Felt like I was torn a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Persactly!


Wonder when Roster will chime in on this LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  I smoke pot, therefore the powers in charge have determined I am not qualified to even own a gun.
> 
> Happy Shatterday!  Gonna be warm so I will squeeze in a walk.
> 
> ...


Buy a Flare gun good loop hole , Im talking military one




Sportsmansguide use to sell them surplus cheap
I picked up a few boxes of different color flares too


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *This warms my black heart... View attachment 287018
> 
> 
> View attachment 287017
> *


Now that's my kinda block right there!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Buy a Flare gun good loop hole , Im talking military one
> View attachment 287022
> 
> Sportsmansguide use to sell them surplus cheap
> I picked up a few boxes of different color flares too


Hope ya dont have to pop someone in your car! LOL.I Shot Marvin in the Face - Pulp Fiction (11/12) Movie CLIP (1994) HD - YouTube 

Bubba



Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hand-to-hand combat on the Long Island Expressway -- a daily spectacle.  It got even better in the winter when Those In Charge Of These Things always cover the rippled roadway with many, many, many tons of salt -- which flips up from the cars in front of you and paints your windshield opaque white.


94 Westbound at 05:45, 90MPH, two inches or less off the next guy's bumper with someone doing the same to you, side by side with others in the same configuration, all tight enough to make the Flying Blue Angels puke.
I rarely drive a mile over the limit anymore. I'm lucky if I drive more than 75 miles a month.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 94 Westbound at 05:45, 90MPH, two inches or less off the next guy's bumper with someone doing the same to you, side by side with others in the same configuration, all tight enough to make the Flying Blue Angels puke.
> I rarely drive a mile over the limit anymore. I'm lucky if I drive more than 75 miles a month.


My peev is stop signs
Did they change the law to speed up and go through before the other car hits ya asss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

The 26.5mm flares do pack a good punch. and they all are incendiary devices


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

@joeb631 must be digging out LOL 
But then again most of those Hampton estates have servants


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Buy a Flare gun good loop hole , Im talking military one
> View attachment 287022
> 
> Sportsmansguide use to sell them surplus cheap
> I picked up a few boxes of different color flares too


Dang.  They no have no more.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang.  They no have no more.


I got it years ago , I think they are no longer allowed to sell imported surplus of war
I know some one who even bought a 3.5 rocket Bazooka from them WW2 era Nam surplus
2 piece tube aluminum


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Ignitor intact


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang.  They no have no more.


I've seen the grenade launcher attachment for AR platorm, they shoot some kind of flare, for some reason they dont peddle the grenades to regular folk like bubba.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang.  They no have no more.


$65 here








						H&K Flare Gun - 26.5mm
					

Have you ever been in a situation where your boat was broken down and nobody could help you? If you spend a lot of time on boats, we strongly suggest you buy a few military surplus H&K 26.5MM Flare Guns - Signal Pistols. These flare guns will shoot out very bright flares to draw attention from...




					www.keepshooting.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Never mind The ban got them all I guess


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @joeb631 must be digging out LOL
> But then again most of those Hampton estates have servants


Im a servant ! a retired one !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im a servant ! a retired one !


Have you done your time in Hel l


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you done your time in Hel l


Yes and trying to grow fire ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Understood Welcome Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

It certainly was a Big horrible pile


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Understood Welcome Brother


Thank You Brother...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Thank You Brother...


Time will never heal some wounds 
They are cut too deep


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Time will never heal some wounds
> They are cut too deep


Yes ,but in the words of George Harrison  " All Things Must Pass "


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Yes ,but in the words of George Harrison  " All Things Must Pass "


So True. Peace


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> $65 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nopers.  Outta stock on all kinds, Polish, German, US...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

Would masturbating while smoking weed be considered masturblazing, weedwhacking, or highjacking?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 30, 2022)

Slapstick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Slapstick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Morning Sir Walt


----------



## Witchking (Jan 30, 2022)

Island of Misfits?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 30, 2022)

Chill, bro.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 30, 2022)

Guys -- this ain't political at all... but it is damn' important"









__





						Worldwide Exclusive: Embalmers Find Veins & Arteries Filled with Never Before Seen Rubbery Clots | The Liberty Beacon
					

Embalmer Richard Hirschman reveals the stringy blood clots he's found in vaccinated dead bodies to Dr. Jane Ruby.




					www.thelibertybeacon.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 30, 2022)

We've continued to have cool weather in the 30's and 40's, but double gorgeous, though predicted to be cloudy today.  Compassion and good thoughts to ya'll in the thick of it on the east coast!

I drove eight miles across town to access my favorite meat store for some soup bones, sausage, pate, et all, and alas the pandemic has taken its toll.  They were out of soup bones, except for knuckles, which the no longer cut in half for customers, the Andouille was vacuum packed, and no liver pate.  Sad to see and a trend of the times.  

Since I don't feel like shopping for a new butcher on a weekend, my plans to whomp up a batch of French onion soup cooking under 25" Hg vacuum will have to be postponed..................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills!….Spills!….Wall of Death!

and some coffee

(the girlies just got back from confessing their sins at church)















no more wild parties for me!










I love my church!











let’s go pray!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Football Sunday


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Football Sunday




any kneeling or disrespecting of the flag?….blm national anthem?

feck those commie pig maggots


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Haven't seen the kneeling in along time nor have I heard BLM anthem.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Haven't seen the kneeling in along time nor have I heard BLM anthem.


The NFL hides it.  The play it at ever game.  "Lift Every Voice And Sing".


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Head is in a fog today.  Tv is on......I have screamed "What The Fk" several times already....time to watch the Cooking Channel.


----------



## ness (Jan 30, 2022)

Football brunch.  I have all kind of stuff to cook.  I don't know where to start.  Knee is still hurting.  Water pump is frozen.  Maybe we'll have sandwiches.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

As long as I don't see it nobody else sees it unless their at the game. Which means it isn't being televised so it isn't reaching the audience that it was before.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 31, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We've continued to have cool weather in the 30's and 40's, but double gorgeous, though predicted to be cloudy today.  Compassion and good thoughts to ya'll in the thick of it on the east coast!
> 
> I drove eight miles across town to access my favorite meat store for some soup bones, sausage, pate, et all, and alas the pandemic has taken its toll.  They were out of soup bones, except for knuckles, which the no longer cut in half for customers, the Andouille was vacuum packed, and no liver pate.  Sad to see and a trend of the times.
> 
> Since I don't feel like shopping for a new butcher on a weekend, my plans to whomp up a batch of French onion soup cooking under 25" Hg vacuum will have to be postponed..................


I just received a pic from a bud who lives in Brookhaven, Long Island.  I am SO glad I have flowering pulsey rather than this:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Guys please do me a favor and go vote on the BOTM contest. This is the last day for voting and we have some ties we need to break. Thanks*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 31, 2022)

I voted. I don't know the ins and outs but sometimes I can't find the BOM threads.  I like watching it.  When I scroll back I can always find September 2021 for some reason.  Maybe that's the one I commented on that time.  I like when roster hits it with a post every couple days.  I am sure it is me or me settings here.  I am starting to learn the ropes a little though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I voted. I don't know the ins and outs but sometimes I can't find the BOM threads.  I like watching it.  When I scroll back I can always find September 2021 for some reason.  Maybe that's the one I commented on that time.  I like when roster hits it with a post every couple days.  I am sure it is me or me settings here.  I am starting to learn the ropes a little though.


I try to do this so people can also find it easier
I myself have to do a search for bud of the month to find it sometimes
I have to see what we can do to make it easier for members to find
Thks for input good valid suggestion

We have to be careful because everyone wants to reply to all my witty postings LOL
Only Kidding 
Bud of the month is only for posting one's Buds and then Voting


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

We voted!…….early and often!

even the coffee girls voted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Bigsur was seen stuffing ballot boxes again


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It certainly was a Big horrible pile


Speaking of a big horrible piles.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

patwi said:


> Would masturbating while smoking weed be considered masturblazing, weedwhacking, or highjacking?


Ask roster. He knows all about such things.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bigsur was seen stuffing ballot boxes again
> View attachment 287181


That one says "bud of the month" ballot.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 1, 2022)

I scored some soup bones, baked them for a couple hours, and started the beef stock I will be using to make French onion soup.  I cooked seven hours yesterday and have five hours left this morning before straining it out and chilling it to defat.  I cleaned up all the vacuum gear and am ready to cook the soup under 25" Hg vacuum at around 130F.


----------



## stain (Feb 1, 2022)

C mon winter storm....


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Be careful what you wish for stain.  It is gonna start up about noon here and snow untill tomorrow evening. 

I am all hunkered down. Mrs Pute is gonna make a quick trip to the grocery store but other than that we are ready for the next round of white stuff.

Donkey Piss harvest today.   Praying it is all as advertised.  Looks good, good yield, lots of frost and nice dank aroma.  Time will tell. 

I just saw a ground hog looking for his shadow.... ain't gonna find it here with the sorm coming.  Get back in your hole.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 1, 2022)

43 here suppose to get to 51 before everything drops and the end of days blizzard gets here.      Getting Christmas lights off the house real quick. Not before getting smoked up and another cup of coffee.  Should get to hang with everyone here today. Be in and out.  Congrats to SubmarineGirl.  I have seen these Donkey Piss and Monkey Piss, I think I saw Cheta Piss seeds - Does that stuff really smell like piss??  Doesn't sound too tasty. A couple more PH's and 1 more coffee.  Where are coffee girls by the way?  Wrong thread?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 1, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 43 here suppose to get to 51 before everything drops and the end of days blizzard gets here.      Getting Christmas lights off the house real quick. Not before getting smoked up and another cup of coffee.  Should get to hang with everyone here today. Be in and out.  Congrats to SubmarineGirl.  I have seen these Donkey Piss and Monkey Piss, I think I saw Cheta Piss seeds - Does that stuff really smell like piss??  Doesn't sound too tasty. A couple more PH's and 1 more coffee.  Where are coffee girls by the way?  Wrong thread?



we grew some cat piss kush and yes it smelt like cat piss

well , who would have ever thunk we would be discussing which we like best , piss aroma or road kill skunk aroma?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Be careful what you wish for stain.  It is gonna stat up about noon here and snow untill tomorrow evening.
> 
> I am all hunkered down. Mrs Pute is gonna make a quick trip to the grocery store but other than that we are ready for the next round of white stuff.
> 
> ...




if You are nice maybe Mrs P will bring home a cherry pie


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 1, 2022)

Mrs. Monkey not growing up in a 420 enviroment for the most part was talking last night about a time we drove past a dead skunk and everybody in the car bit ching about the smell, Except me, said it took a little bit but she finally realized why when we drove by I was the only one taking a deep breath through my nose. - I gotta get them lights down or they will be up until May


----------



## ness (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning Misfits just got done talking to my daughter and she made it alright threw the storm she lives SE NH and only got 10 inches.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2022)

How's the knee doing, Ness? Pain is subsiding, I hope.

37 here and supposed to reach 40. It'll melt some of the snow so it can freeze tonight and make a good base for the possible 10" of snow tomorrow. I-75 should be a real shit show. Got a few neighbors to plow out, but other than that, I've got no place I need to be, so let it snow.


----------



## ness (Feb 1, 2022)

Nap attack.


----------



## ness (Feb 1, 2022)

Hippy the knee is coming along.  I can stand and walk without support than it stiffens up.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I just received a pic from a bud who lives in Brookhaven, Long Island.  I am SO glad I have flowering pulsey rather than this:
> View attachment 287158


I live about 20 minutes from Brookhaven!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Cant remember the name of this movie but it was funny as hell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287265


2 wheel or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287276


sad but true


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Missenell - This cat named Jasper loves his new fish tank 🐟😻
					

This cat named Jasper loves his new fish tank 🐟😻




					fb.watch


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

Starting to snow and colder that a witches tit.   Just gassed up the snow blower and made a trip to the liquor store.  I will be riden the storm out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

I cant find it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 1, 2022)

go to bed roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

​


boo said:


> go to bed roster...



​


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell  on that note ,Im going to bed too !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Fk y'all. I'm smoking weed and drinking cold .
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk y'all. I'm smoking weed and drinking cold .
> Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


be careful and wear clean underwear...


----------



## ness (Feb 2, 2022)

Morning just watching the News enjoying a cup of coffee and smoking a bowl or two.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 2, 2022)

Here I sit, with a quart of weapons-grade black coffee and my forehead about six feet above me (@boo's fault).


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here I sit, with weapons-grade black coffee and my forehead about six feet above me (@boo's fault).


Good morning Fine Sir
My your day be filled with friendly Peacocks and critters


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2022)

Roster you finally decide to put the bottle down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you finally decide to put the bottle down.


The whole Med Cabinet too
Did you guys carry me home and put me to bed ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Funny thing I woke up with Hemerobiids


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

PHIL saw his Shadow 6 more weeks of snow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

LOL I love it
Even GW is posting funny pics


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good morning Fine Sir
> My your day be filled with friendly Peacocks and critters


 HAH.  Even as I type this, a peacock is looking in the window over my shoulder.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2022)

Got up to 45 degrees yesterday. Wore my sandals to the watering hole. A friend said that I wouldn't be wearing them today. He's right. Got 8" on the ground and no signs of it letting up.
Gonna get a Coke in me and head out to plow. You folks keep the bowls burning.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287341


Please don't eat the big mints please ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Please don't eat the big mints please ...


Joeb washing his hands when done LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joeb washing his hands when done LOL


Yea pissed me of there were no towels to dry your hands ...***.!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Yea pissed me of there were no towels to dry your hands ...***.!


oH COME ON mAN didn;t ya momma teach you how to shake it


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Please don't eat the big mints please ...


We always called 'em plumber's cookies.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> oH COME ON mAN didn;t ya momma teach you how to shake it


I shook it so much one time I cracked the toilet so now i use a towel


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> oH COME ON mAN didn;t ya momma teach you how to shake it


I a cracked a toilet once so I don't shake much...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287377


IMO history is our best teacher looking forward.  Leave it the fk alone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Ever wonder how a southern man handles sub zeros temperature's........ask Giggy tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2022)

Got an honest foot here, and I ain't talkin' the drifts. Biggest snow of the season so far.
Even on plowed roads, 30MPH was about all ya wanted in 4 wheel high. Ice underneath the snow made it spooky.


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Sorry Hippie. Not that bad here but only 7f here now headed below 0. Stay warm.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2022)

Going to be lots of Ice and some snow in the morning.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

I shoveled drive way and walk, 6 inches or so. 
Supposed to more overnight. Ugh.

Do si Dos and some GDP qwet.  Sleepy time.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Maybe sprite and vanilla ice cream  float.
Eating like a 10 year old, oh yes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Maybe sprite and vanilla ice cream  float.
> Eating like a 10 year old, oh yes.


Been a couple of years, but I like root beer, red pop, Coke, or ginger ale floats.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)

Condolences and compassion to ya'll brothers and sisters in the middle of the latest storm!  Sending positive thoughts!

My first round of French Onion soup turned out exceptionally good.  Possibly the best I've ever had, and the stock is what made the difference.  Instead of using commercial beef stock, I made my own starting with bones which I baked at 375F for two hours, before simmering them with veggies for 12 hours.  A long process, but delicious............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Condolences and compassion to ya'll brothers and sisters in the middle of the latest storm!  Sending positive thoughts!
> 
> My first round of French Onion soup turned out exceptionally good.  Possibly the best I've ever had, and the stock is what made the difference.  Instead of using commercial beef stock, I made my own starting with bones which I baked at 375F for two hours, before simmering them with veggies for 12 hours.  A long process, but delicious............


Did you have a piece of french bread on top with melted cheese 
Sounds delicious


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 3, 2022)

Good morning 

it’s so cold here,that I saw some squirrels at the park roasting their nuts on an open fire


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> it’s so cold here,that I saw some squirrels at the park roasting their nuts on an open fire


Does a Rooster have nuts


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Has a pecker and no lips.
Never kiss a chicken on his pecker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Has a pecker and no lips.
> Never kiss a chicken on his pecker.


Hops sam posted a video 




__





						New Research -- Covid Supplemental Tincture with CBDa & CBGa, No THC
					

There's been a lot of buzz in the news lately about new research concerning Covid and cannabis, particularly two of the cannabinoids -CBDa and CBGa. These are the acid versions of CBD and CBG before loss of the carboxyl group (decarb). Those two cannabinoids and no others seem to affect the...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Getting warm, drinking coffee and watching Fox.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287397
> 
> View attachment 287398


I wish I got the same lovin and attention my boy gets ! He is my Stinky Pasha!
My Sun Conure Mia runs the household !!
Got her when she was so small she looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I wish I got the same lovin and attention my boy gets ! He is my Stinky Pasha!
> My Sun Conure Mia runs the household !!
> Got her when she was so small she looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !


Turk? Parrots live a long time


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

I know she is 12 years old I hear 25 years
Brother, the acme tennis balls pic was outrageous !
Im some what computer literate how do I get that in a jpeg?
My SIL plays tennis and gets new tennis balls everytime she plays.
My boy  gets them all and we share but he is a tennis ball hoarder! (just built that way )
Heil ,my boy has not even got out of bed yet his highness!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I know she is 12 years old I hear 25 years
> Brother, the acme tennis balls pic was outrageous !
> Im some what computer literate how do I get that in a jpeg?
> My SIL plays tennis and gets new tennis balls everytime she plays.
> My boy  gets them all and we share but he is a tennis ball hoarder! (just built that way )


I make it one 4 u


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I wish I got the same lovin and attention my boy gets ! He is my Stinky Pasha!
> My Sun Conure Mia runs the household !!
> Got her when she was so small she looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 3, 2022)

since it’s so cold outdoors I think I’ll stay indoors and watch golf all day


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

My God ,f##k football...


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  17 below 0.   To hot for golf...to hot to fish and to cold at home.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I make it one 4 u


Tanks alot !!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you have a piece of french bread on top with melted cheese Sounds delicious



Yup, French bread baguette slice with Swiss cheese.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I wish I got the same lovin and attention my boy gets ! He is my Stinky Pasha!
> My Sun Conure Mia runs the household !!
> Got her when she was so small she looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !


Any time she makes your ears bleed from screaming, think of poor old Hippie with five of the little monsters, and three green cheeks. Days with lots of sunshine are lots of fun. Damn dogs barking sets 'em off, too.


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Getting close to noon here.  Has warmed up by 34 degrees since the sun came up.  Now it is a blistering 17 above 0.....was 17 below at dawn.  Damn, still 15 degrees below freezing.  

Giggy called a while ago.  We are meeting for lunch at my Hippie Biker bar.  Don't know if Giggy is a Hippie or a biker but he will feel right at home in either case.....place for redneck cowboys as well.  After dark it is not unusual to see a chair go flying by.  Ha ha. 

After lunch if he has time we will come back here and it is my every intention to fry what is left of his marble.  

Will update as the story unfolds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)

Let's pick on rednecks:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Great pics brother. That toilet idea is cool as hell


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Where'd ya get the pic of Big on his pontoon picnic table?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd ya get the pic of Big on his pontoon picnic table?



Hidden camera..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd ya get the pic of Big on his pontoon picnic table?


Sure does look like him LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Has a pecker and no lips.
> Never kiss a chicken on his pecker.


great advice,wish I knew ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Any time she makes your ears bleed from screaming, think of poor old Hippie with five of the little monsters, and three green cheeks. Days with lots of sunshine are lots of fun. Damn dogs barking sets 'em off, too.


Holy Shit ! must be quieter near a airport than there ! Some Flock !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 287506
> View attachment 287507
> View attachment 287508
> View attachment 287510
> ...


Stop making fun of my friends and family.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting close to noon here.  Has warmed up by 34 degrees since the sun came up.  Now it is a blistering 17 above 0.....was 17 below at dawn.  Damn, still 15 degrees below freezing.
> 
> Giggy called a while ago.  We are meeting for lunch at my Hippie Biker bar.  Don't know if Giggy is a Hippie or a biker but he will feel right at home in either case.....place for redneck cowboys as well.  After dark it is not unusual to see a chair go flying by.  Ha ha.
> 
> ...


Ju


WeedHopper said:


> Stop making fun of my friends and family.


they are a good looking bunch...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop making fun of my friends and family.


No one would ever do that


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

it’s fried-day and the coffee girls are ready to serve up,some coffee treats so step right up and place your orders , don’t be shy



if it gets any hotter we are taking off all our clothes!








you want some cream in that coffee?







buy one and get one free today!









we wrestle in mud on our off days









does this dress make me look fat?









wanna go for a ride cowboy?









one cup of jaded coffee please


----------



## stain (Feb 4, 2022)

We got 7 inches........


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

stain said:


> We got 7 inches........


After looking at Big's coffee girls.....so do I


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

I just came in from outside where it's cold as a mother fker. I can't even find mine.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop making fun of my friends and family.



As most of the pictures are kinfolk, ah'm laughing with them, not at them..........................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

stain said:


> We got 7 inches........


Did it hurt


----------



## stain (Feb 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did it hurt


Not what she said......


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> After looking at Big's coffee girls.....so do I


Only if you measure it like a cat's tail.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I just came in from outside where it's cold as a mother fker. I can't even find mine.





I tied a string on the end of mine before putting on my boxers , long handled underware blue jeans , bib overalls , and finally my insulated carhart overalls 

leave the string hanging out the zipper


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only if you measure it like a cat's tail.


You would be the one to know.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> After looking at Big's coffee girls.....so do I





2 1/3 inches three times to measure?


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 2 1/3 inches three times to measure?


Another guy with Hands On experience.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Another guy with Hands On experience.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

I've been watching the show Moonshiners since it started. Love the show. Also like the new one even better Moonshine Distiller's.
Anyway after a couple yrs I was going how the fk has these guys not got arrested. The answer is simple. Found this after reading several which pretty much say the same thing.
Now I get it. Still love my show.

 It should be remembered that making moonshine isn’t actually illegal in the United States so long as the makers have the relevant permits from both the state and the federal authorities. As a result, even if the people on the TV show are actually making moonshine as they are being screened, there is little reason to believe that they are violating the law because they very well could have the relevant authorization. This line of thought is supported by the fact that the Department of Alcoholic Beverage Control in the state of Virgina has outright stated that no illegal liquor is being made on Moonshiners.
By the way Moonshine was made legal in 2010 in the US as long as you get permits.


----------



## spunom (Feb 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been watching the show Moonshiners since it started. Love the show. Also like the new one even better Moonshine Distiller's.
> Anyway after a couple yrs I was going how the fk has these guys not got arrested. The answer is simple. Found this after reading several which pretty much say the same thing.
> Now I get it. Still love my show.
> 
> ...


I ran into Chico when I moved here. I was eating breakfast at Cedarwood when he walked in. I didn't talk to him because I'm awkward af, but I wish I would have.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

WARNING!

if you accidentally posted in the Old Farts Club on Page 666 , there is a secret remedy to remove the curse!

jest send me three equal payments of $19.95 and I will ship to you at no cost the secret ingredients to remove the curse

PM me for details


this **** is real!


----------



## boo (Feb 4, 2022)

big, you're a blasphemer and will certainly end up in purgatory...you can't undo a sin...only by donating your gold to a worthy cause can you seek redemption...


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^^with that I'm out. Night shift take over. Who are you anyway.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

I knew Big is My Father


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 5, 2022)

lemme get these coffee girls lined out then I’ll meet you in the barking lot

they just got up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lemme get these coffee girls lined out then I’ll meet you in the barking lot
> 
> they just got up
> 
> ...


Ya better bring a lot of body bags Im bringing My Bombers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

Shame to waste all that good coffee


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Shatterday!  What to do.....no football this weekend.  Whacking off only takes 5 minutes....what then?   Maybe a cup of coffee....what then....I'm so bored.


----------



## stain (Feb 5, 2022)

Waiting for the white chat to be gone....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2022)

Sick fker.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2022)

Stain, you can't play with Patwi anymore!

Ness, are you going out for your Saturday night ballroom dancing with TJ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 5, 2022)

More empathy to ya'll snowbound brothers and sisters that aren't enjoying it!

Alas, they took one of my nephews off life support and are waiting for him to die from septis.  A sad wasted life involving drugs, alcohol, and bad times, leaving no friends other than a grieving mother.

I saw a hand surgeon about my trigger finger and he shot it full of steriods, which numbed it yesterday but today I have feeling back and hit no longer locks in curled position.  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort................!  I finally found the battery drain on the Jeep!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> More empathy to ya'll snowbound brothers and sisters that aren't enjoying it!
> 
> Alas, they took one of my nephews off life support and are waiting for him to die from septis.  A sad wasted life involving drugs, alcohol, and bad times, leaving no friends other than a grieving mother.
> 
> ...


What was it,


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2022)

I've got the same issue with one finger gray, I'll let it roll for a while until I need to see the doc...gettin ready to eat my ghetto sammich, old bread and whatever I have in the fridge to put between the slices...using a panini press helps with stale bread...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 5, 2022)

*TOG:* Underneath the battery -- a sekrit drain all batteries have.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What was it,



A defective rear dome light switch.



boo said:


> I've got the same issue with one finger gray, I'll let it roll for a while until I need to see the doc...



A steroid shot fixed mine right up.  Glad it was that easy.............


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> After looking at Big's coffee girls.....so do I


Im doing the best I can ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> WARNING!
> 
> if you accidentally posted in the Old Farts Club on Page 666 , there is a secret remedy to remove the curse!
> 
> ...



sounds like a bargain....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your nephew, GW.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> sounds like a bargain....



here is another good deal I run every once in awhile , all free and paid by me!

if you have any old junk tarnished crappy silverware and teapots that you want to get rid of I will take them off your hands to help you out , and , get this , I pay the shipping costs!

what a deal!

that goes for any old ugly looking gold cufflinks , remember those , tie clasps or unworn old bulky chains , I will gladly dispose of them for you , PM me for shipping details


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> sounds like a bargain....


Beware the Snake oil salesman.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Beware the Snake oil salesman.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287638


Im not the sharpest tool in the shed,  I like to say though at least Im in the shed and not outside under a tarp ....


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im not the sharpest tool in the shed,  I like to say though at least Im in the shed and not outside under a tarp ....


So...with that said could I interest you in a a bottle of Bigs $nake oil.  3 easy payments could change your life.  Pat Boone  and Larry Elder swear by it.   Cures every thing from corns, calluses and sore feet to covid.  Don't wear a mask without it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> So...with that said could I interest you in a a bottle of Bigs $nake oil.  3 easy payments could change your life.  Pat Boone  and Larry Elder swear by it.   Cures every thing from corns, calluses and sore feet to covid.  Don't wear a mask without it.


Absolutely ,forget the 3 payments ! Send me the stuff and I will write you a check ! Im good because I still have checks left ...
Is that the stuff thats guaranteed not to rip ,tear wear, give way with the heat? Wouldn't bend wouldn't shred ,make you do good in bed ? Because if it  is ,I'll take two ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is another good deal I run every once in awhile , all free and paid by me!
> 
> if you have any old junk tarnished crappy silverware and teapots that you want to get rid of I will take them off your hands to help you out , and , get this , I pay the shipping costs!
> 
> ...


Such a deal ...
Im looking for a guy like you!
I have lots..


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Absolutely ,forget the 3 payments ! Send me the stuff and I will write you a check ! Im good because I still have checks left ...
> Is that the stuff thats guaranteed not to rip ,tear wear, give way with the heat? Wouldn't bend wouldn't shred ,make you do good in bed ? Because if it  is ,I'll take two ...






joeb631 said:


> Such a deal ...
> Im looking for a guy like you!
> I have lots..




Joe, you are absolutely as full of shi-t as we are.....love it  Lol


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Joe, you are absolutely as full of shi-t as we are.....love it  Lol


Thank you !
 My Mother used to say I was special when I was young ,but I think she didn't mean it in  a  good way ....


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2022)

she meant short bus special dude, for the happicapped kids with the googlie eyes...nite ladies...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

boo said:


> she meant short bus special dude, for the happicapped kids with the googlie eyes...nite ladies...


Oh Mamma ,say it wasn't so ....


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

Good night.   Night shift work.....apply by appointment only.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Oh Mamma ,say it wasn't so ....


Hey, if'n we weren't meant to lick the windows, they wouldn't taste like grape drink.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Oh Mamma ,say it wasn't so ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2022)

UN-fargin-BELIEVABLE!!!

I cannot straighten out a Rubic's Cube... _ever_.

This genius kid does it in seconds, *BLINDFOLDED*. <--TINS


Late edit add:  This feat has been on the net for abpout 1/2 a day and has almost a million views.  Lookit the kid behind the genius -- he is gobsmacked.

The incredible abilities (usually autists) of some humans... are godlike.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry to hear about your nephew, GW.



Thanks brother.  Alas he didn't make it through the day and left both his mother and his aunt Grayfox in tears because of his wasted life.  None others in tears and his mother's biggest concern was that she would out-live him, so there would be no one to take care of him.

The jury is still out on my trigger finger.  While it showed improvement yesterday, this morning it was trying to catch again, soooo there may be additional steps to this saga.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

GW , so sorry for the loss of your nephew

it is a tragic story played out far to many times in the journey we call life


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287646


Thats me ! I was lucky they had buses.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother.  Alas he didn't make it through the day and left both his mother and his aunt Grayfox in tears because of his wasted life.  None others in tears and his mother's biggest concern was that she would out-live him, so there would be no one to take care of him.
> 
> The jury is still out on my trigger finger.  While it showed improvement yesterday, this morning it was trying to catch again, soooo there may be additional steps to this saga.


my condolences ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

boo said:


> she meant short bus special dude, for the happicapped kids with the googlie eyes...nite ladies...


See above


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> GW , so sorry for the loss of your nephew it is a tragic story played out far to many times in the journey we call life



Thanks brother!  It was tragic from the standpoint that despite his gifts, at mid-fifties he had yet to find his way and died an alcoholic drug addict living off welfare while camped in his mother's driveway in a camp trailer that she borrowed money from another family member to buy him.  He had already burned his bridges living with other family members, including us, so that was his last stand.  

I wish the best for both him and society and though saddened, besides his mother and my wife, I know of no one else shedding tears and he is graciously no longer in anguish or pain himself.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2022)

From ToGW:

*"The jury is still out on my trigger finger. While it showed improvement yesterday, this morning it was trying to catch again, soooo there may be additional steps to this saga."*

In my vaunted medical opinion, a cortisone shot will do no more than ease the problem for awhile.  The real -- permanent -- fix is a really simple and quick minor surgery:




See the slight bulge just before the tendon goes into that rubber band?  That's the lockup.  One cut, two stitches and it is cured forever.

BTDT


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Morning. Sorry for your loss GW.

Snowed again last night.   Will this ever end.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!  It was tragic from the standpoint that despite his gifts, at mid-fifties he had yet to find his way and died an alcoholic drug addict living off welfare while camped in his mother's driveway in a camp trailer that she borrowed money from another family member to buy him.  He had already burned his bridges living with other family members, including us, so that was his last stand.
> 
> I wish the best for both him and society and though saddened, besides his mother and my wife, I know of no one else shedding tears and he is graciously no longer in anguish or pain himself.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Sorry for your Loss Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

OK where did my new whipping Boy go


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> From ToGW:
> 
> *"The jury is still out on my trigger finger. While it showed improvement yesterday, this morning it was trying to catch again, soooo there may be additional steps to this saga."*
> 
> ...


Yeah, the surgeon mentioned that as the next step if the cortisones don't work, which he said statistically do work more than half the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry GW. Piece bro.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!  It was tragic from the standpoint that despite his gifts, at mid-fifties he had yet to find his way and died an alcoholic drug addict living off welfare while camped in his mother's driveway in a camp trailer that she borrowed money from another family member to buy him.  He had already burned his bridges living with other family members, including us, so that was his last stand.
> 
> I wish the best for both him and society and though saddened, besides his mother and my wife, I know of no one else shedding tears and he is graciously no longer in anguish or pain himself.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


RIP.. That effin alcohol ,what a devil. I don't drink , I would visit a brother who owned a bar. Because he worked it was the best way to see him . As a guy who did not drink and spending hours with him and his brother the chef. I made a observation .It seemed if most of the folks I knew( all friends at this point ) lives would be much better if they did not drink But that was their devil ,not mine . I would walk into the bar/restaurant say hi go right into the kitchen and come out with a plate of food quicker than you could make a drink. I was their friend .electrician/plumber / consulari so I ate and drank for free. That was my devil. I have high blood pressure ,got to watch out be so i don't become diabetic, should not have smoked cigarettes ( quit) cigars ( still do) small fields of weed. Its hard to deal with your own devils, much less have any control on some one else's devil .  It helps to believe..


----------



## stain (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2022)

37F @ 100% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 49F.

Thank ya'll for the good thoughts and commiseration.  It is always sad to see talented young people lose their way and waste their gifts, talents, and lives on addictions, but the good news is that he is at peace and no longer struggling to maintain.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Sorry for your loss GW.
> 
> Snowed again last night.   Will this ever end.


Well, we hit 82 yestiddy.  Dang!  I'm glad winter is over.  It was awful.

Although... Herself has a very narrow comfort range for temperature:  

She had the A/C on!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2022)

Seals talking and singing.  Wow.  And every time they jump in when done.

On toppa that, they are doggone cute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2022)

House designer from the Far Side:


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Seals talking and singing.  Wow.  And every time they jump in when done.
> 
> On toppa that, they are doggone cute.



they look delicious, and looks like you only need one for a nice pot of sauce ....!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> From ToGW:
> 
> *"The jury is still out on my trigger finger. While it showed improvement yesterday, this morning it was trying to catch again, soooo there may be additional steps to this saga."*
> 
> ...


I'd be careful , They said that same crap  to me when I was 1 day old, one cut and cured forever .Yea  after that I didn't walk for 12 months after ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I'd be careful , They said that same crap  to me when I was 1 day old, one cut and cured forever .Yea  after that I didn't walk for 12 months after ...



I hear ya bro..I was so shocked when I was borned I did not say a word for about a year!

have some coffee and calm down!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 7, 2022)

At docs office for regular checkup. First appointment of morning, how do you still have to wait....


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Ahhhhhh.....now I can have my coffee...Thanks Big.


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> At docs office for regular checkup. First appointment of morning, how do you still have to wait....


Because we have become a nation of sheep.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I hear ya bro..I was so shocked when I was borned I did not say a word for about a year!
> 
> have some coffee and calm down!
> 
> ...


.
Boy am I in a good place .I have been using that line for over 20 years ( a lot !) and that was the best response I ever got back. Outstanding response ! tank you ...
loves your goils! and I doin as you advised except adding a cigar and something else to smoke ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> B
> 
> Because we have become a nation of sheep.


and led by goats...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> .
> Boy am I in a good place .I have been using that line for over 20 years ( a lot !) and that was the best response I ever got back. Outstanding response ! tank you ...




stick around , some of us are just getting warmed up….

when we hit full stride , they are gonna have to hire 9 more Mods to keep us in line

now where is that fecking coffee!?
















she is dreaming of a tryst with Unca


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> stick around , some of us are just getting warmed up….
> 
> when we hit full stride , they are gonna have to hire 9 more Mods to keep us in line
> 
> ...


They say that the way you know that you have satisfied a red head is if she unties you ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> They say that the way you know that you have satisfied a red head is if she unties you ...




let’s ask Unca Walt if that is true , he will know!

my first and late wife was a redhead and boy howdy was life ever grand during those days!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, we hit 82 yestiddy.  Dang!  I'm glad winter is over.  It was awful.
> 
> Although... Herself has a very narrow comfort range for temperature:
> 
> She had the A/C on!


Won't be long before Boo hits the beach again!


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Turn is loose Boo....needs some breathing room.


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

while I may be in far better shape that the old guy on the beach but I sure couldn't fill that cockk sock he's sporting...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

boo said:


> while I may be in far better shape that the old guy on the beach but I sure couldn't fill that cockk sock he's sporting...


me too Im hung like a stud field mouse ...the Italian curse. The Italian curse is like the Irish curse but a little smaller ...


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Been trimming my balls off.  Finished, took a jacuzzi and now gonna get fk,ed up.  Gonna have to do it again tomorrow.  Gold Digger is quickly becoming my favorite.  No popcorn buds,  great yield, dense heavy large buds and the smoke is pure fire. 

Tomorrow Donkey Piss #4 gets her turn to show me what she has to offer.   Will tackle # 1 next week.


----------



## stain (Feb 7, 2022)

For those with a sweet tooth with their coffee...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

stain said:


> For those with a sweet tooth with their coffee...View attachment 287744


looks familiar ,hoping these ones taste as good as ones I have had before ...


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

do they taste like fish...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 7, 2022)

boo said:


> do they taste like fish...


More like bait...


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

in which you stuff money into for the rest of your married life...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let’s ask Unca Walt if that is true , he will know!
> 
> my first and late wife was a redhead and boy howdy was life ever grand during those days!


A redheaded woman can make the preacher lay his bible down.

All a man needs in this world is a bottle of good whiskey and a redheaded woman to pour it for him.

A redheaded woman from Norway
Hung from her heels in a doorway.
She says to her man
"Come as quick as you can...
"I think I have found still one more way!"


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 8, 2022)

stain said:


> For those with a sweet tooth with their coffee...View attachment 287744



Thanks brother!  Coffee is on me.............

Cool but nice weather here, which has not gone unnoticed by Miss Layla, so we spent additional quality time exploring the hood yesterday.  Crocuses are poking their heads up and our spring harbinger plum tree is in full blossom, so Ma Nature says early spring.  

Dinner in, but we ordered the dinner takeout from Pastini's and invited a guest.  Good food and good conversation!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> A redheaded woman can make the preacher lay his bible down.
> 
> All a man needs in this world is a bottle of good whiskey and a redheaded woman to pour it for him.
> 
> ...


WOW ,We even have poets  ! Outstanding! Like a thc infused haiku .... I never should have spent all that time on the forum " How to grow MJ like a sissy and hung out with the real men .!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

take advice from Connie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

boo said:


> in which you stuff money into for the rest of your married life...





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287766


My wife makes me happy and sad at the same times ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

I reposted Jobe's Pic file above
Next post


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My wife makes me happy and sad at the same times ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Where's @patwi
He sent me that so I could include him in the Jests


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 8, 2022)

He's been absent for a few days, and Ness has been AWOL, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He's been absent for a few days, and Ness has been AWOL, too.


I noticed that too, Hope they are OK


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My wife makes me happy and sad at the same times ...


Funny Man I posted it back to see it easier


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

And One will never know if their best friend has Carnal Knowledge of his wife.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Funny Man I posted it back to see it easier


thanks ! Im computer literate but Im new to forums and needs some more new skills ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And One will never know if their best friend has Carnal Knowledge of his wife.
> View attachment 287779


The first time I had Carnal Knowledge I was 15y/o and  home alone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287780


Thats a  sign to go home quick in my book ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> WOW ,We even have poets  ! Outstanding! Like a thc infused haiku .... I never should have spent all that time on the forum " How to grow MJ like a sissy and hung out with the real men .!


Now you've triggered me.  Haiku, eh?

Here's Unca Walt's very first haiku at age *5*, then *7*, then *5* again using three lines:

*"Oh dear, I have only

Just begun, and already used 

Up all my syllab..."*


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> The first time I had Carnal Knowledge I was 15y/o and  home alone


I've been married 62 years.  It took me 14 years to figure out which arm it was under.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now you've triggered me.  Haiku, eh?
> 
> Here's Unca Walt's very first haiku at age *5*, then *7*, then *5* again using three lines:
> 
> ...


he was gifted at a early age! Thats a correct and proper haiku . I practice Haku for the handicap so its not as fluid ,in fact more runny ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287801


My Loving God Spot on ! ,My boy is old and got me up twice  last night 2 and 4 . But ,he s my boy and I would be happy to do it as long as I can . He is justa plain ,old stinky  boy spoiled rotten by us . He is also smarter than some of my friends . ( I may be in the group from time to time ...)


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> he was gifted at a early age! Thats a correct and proper haiku . I practice Haku for the handicap so its not as fluid ,in fact more runny ...


*Pity the poor fly*
*Always wringing his thin hands*
*Like a real dumb fukk*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

*The Whoore was Blue*
_*She knew how to screw*_
*From here to Timbuctoo

And Thus my Haiku ........................................ *


----------



## stain (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

Thats some cool shit Stain.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2022)

coffee on the beach today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 9, 2022)

The middle one might have lost something.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The middle one might have lost something.


Rinsing out them brown stains


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The middle one might have lost something.


Very skinny gals just don't do it for me
I am a realist , and know at my age and disabilities I will never have a chance with one LOL
But the chubbies are still not out of the picture yet


----------



## Bubba (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287838
> 
> View attachment 287843
> 
> View attachment 287844


The middle one looks like she's ready to launch a turd rocket

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The middle one looks like she's ready to launch a turd middle!
> 
> Bubba


You should see it when you are laying under a glass coffee table


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Chubby Earth Girls are easy Good Movie


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Pity the poor fly*
> *Always wringing his thin hands*
> *Like a real dumb fukk*


moving with real meaning , and it kept me in suspense   ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *The Whoore was Blue*
> _*She knew how to screw*_
> *From here to Timbuctoo
> 
> And Thus my Haiku ........................................ *


a sexy and a bold one ,wish it didnt end ...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 9, 2022)

Top is 10+ - Middle one needs to finish her business and probably should have swam out much further for something like that - I'd be out running the bottom one. ...  
Side note.  I have so been trying to talk Mrs. Monkey into joining.  Her grow knowledge for us isn't much but her perspective on what we all do here for our hobby and screwing around with each other is spot on. Witty. Plus she is much more conservative than me. She runs through and reads our stuff every now and then. And her famous (Maybe you should smoke another one of those) comeback (Do you even know where your keys are at).  I try this week.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.

Man falls in "love" with robot and wants to marry "her" (thepremierdaily.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my fking ass off.
> 
> Man falls in "love" with robot and wants to marry "her" (thepremierdaily.com)
> 
> View attachment 287845


Say Goodbye to Divorce ...............


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *The Whoore was Blue*
> _*She knew how to screw*_
> *From here to Timbuctoo
> 
> And Thus my Haiku ........................................ *


Taint a Haiku.  Thassa limerick. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The definition of a Haiku:  Three lines (not four)

*First* line MUST have 5 syllables.  No less, no more.  Not four. <-- Hey.  A couplet.

*Second* line MUST have 7 syllables.  Not five.

*Third* (and final) line MUST have 5 syllables.  Not six. Rhyming is optional.

-----------------------------------------------
*So here we go now
Into the Haiku world of Walt
The Final Line Is Here.*
------------------------------------------------
5  --  7  --  5
------------------------------------------------
*The gauntlet is laid
Rosterman is on the block.
Will he join us all?*
------------------------------------------------


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Taint a Haiku.
> 
> The definition of a Haiku:  Three lines (not four)
> 
> ...




me thinks Roster was penning a Faiku or Fukyu?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

*A man named Walt*
*Tried to smoke a fatty*
*was high He shatty*


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

If he gets the required steps right, he'll be a me-tu.


----------



## stain (Feb 9, 2022)

Waiting for the hash peanut butter fudge to kick in...... Over did it yesterday... not really, I'm just WAY outa shape.. Back to more of it as soon as I find the washing machine leak. (makes 4th time taking it apart)


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *A man named Walt   * <-- NOTE: 5 syllables
> *Tried smoking an old bobcat    *<-- NOTE: 7 syllables
> *When high, that cat shat   * <-- NOTE:  5 syllables


Minor tweak ^^^^^^^ But rhyming is really not used in Haiku. It detracts, actually.
Five, Seven, Five <-- Syllable order

*Pore old Unca Walt*
*Let out a great big stinkah*
*Sux to be old*


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Taint a Haiku.  Thassa limerick. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> The definition of a Haiku:  Three lines (not four)
> 
> ...


way to much work  and who here knows how to count ? ( im so so ..)
It was only last month I found out a haiku was not a choice on a chinese menu
and mildew was not a spice


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287846


Im all for easy ,chubby or not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

*I was in fire,*
_*The room was dark and somber.*_
*I sleep peacefully.*


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my fking ass off.
> 
> Man falls in "love" with robot and wants to marry "her" (thepremierdaily.com)
> 
> View attachment 287845


Wow ,Wonder where He got her ? ( asking for a friend ...)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *I was in fire,*
> _*The room was dark and somber.*_
> *I sleep peacefully.*


deep..


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> way to much work  and who here knows how to count ? ( im so so ..)
> It was only last month I found out a haiku was not a choice on a chinese menu
> and mildew was not a spice


Well, d'ysee... Haiku ain't work, any more than Word Jumble or Crossword puzzles or writing _limericks_ <-- which are a fargin half world away from Haiku.

Limericks are far easier than Haiku.  And funnier.  Here's one:

*Hickory dickory dock
Two mice ran up the clock
The clock struck one
And the other escaped with minor injuries.*


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, d'ysee... Haiku ain't work, any more than Word Jumble or Crossword puzzles or writing _limericks_ <-- which are a fargin half world away from Haiku.
> 
> Limericks are far easier than Haiku.  And funnier.  Here's one:
> 
> ...


I love a story with a happy endings ,I also like happy endings ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *I was in a fire,  *5 syllables
> _*The room was dark and somber. *_<-- Perfect
> *I sleep peacefully. *<-- Perfect


Getting closer...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

*Hickory ᗪıc̫ҡory Dock*
*Some ho was ꜱᴜcκing my c**k
The clock struck two
I dropped my goo*
*And dropped the bi**h at the end of the block.*


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 287819


looks like my ex brother in-law


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

Morning Misfits, looks like I am late to the party.  Gonna get some coffee an catch up.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

Bunch of poets that don't know it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Getting closer...


The word Fire has two syllables Walt................


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Hickory ᗪıc̫ҡory Dock*
> *Some ho was ꜱᴜcκing my c**k
> The clock struck two
> I dropped my goo*
> *And dropped the bi**h at the end of the block.*


I like it a lot  but two is way past my bed time now. Would try for a earlier time if at all possible...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I love a story with a happy endings ,I also like happy endings ...


Short Unca Walt Moral Tales From Child-ery Before My Adult-ery

*Little Red Riding Hood*

The Big Bad Wolf snuck into Grandma's house and ate her all up. Here came LRRH (I am not gonna write all that out all the friggin' time!) down the path with her picnic basket.

The BBW jumped into Grandma's bed, pulled up the covers to his neck, and put Grandma's sleeping cap on.

Little Red Riding Hood (dang! fergot) opened the door, and even from forty feet away she could plainly see there was a fukkin' wolf in Grandma's bed.  So she reached in her picnic basket and pulled out her .44 Magnum and blew the sonuvabitch (literally!) away.

MORAL OF THE STORY:

Little girls are not so easy to fool anymore.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The word Fire has two syllables Walt................


Not in the English language it doesn't.

The word "two" has only one syllable, too.  Oughta be more than one since it _is_ two but it aint.

We oughta drop the this Haiku, limerick, ryhming doggerel and go to the next level:

Koan.  Pronounced: Ko-an.

This is where the deep shite is.  A koan is a paradox to be meditated on.  It can be about anything.  Here's a couple that are simple, but the answers are anything but:

1.  Where is my soul?  

2.  Where was I before I was born?  

3.  How many times did I nearly die?  How many do I not know about?

4.  Why did I call that cop a "fukking one-nut monkey-exploring pansy-ass moron who should go back to deflowering the furniture?"


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *I was in fire,*
> _*The room was dark and somber.*_
> *I sleep peacefully.*


You've got to stop playing with Walt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

NESS! Come out, come out, where ever you are! The Misfits miss you!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

Language is the only place where I could claim some standing in this group.  Sure as heck ain't knowledge of weed.

Odd thing:  Never took a foreign language course in High School.  Wound up learning fargin Mandarin for Unca Sugar.  I had no idea I had a knack for languages (it is NOT an IQ thing... it is more like being able to paint, or write a song, or cartoon, or play an instrument.)

I remember when I took this test.  There were 200 words in Kurdish with their English definitions next to them.  We studied the sheet for ten minutes, then they took the sheet away and handed back another one with the Kurdish words all rearranged with no translations... just a blank line after each word.

We were told to write down as many as we could figure out.

This still gives me chills, pilgrims:  For some friggin reason, I got 188 of them right.
Way more than half a century later, I could try to construct a brief sentence still.  In Kurdish from just ten minutes exposure to the language:

_Hindek tenek jin kulilk _<-- I _think_ that means "some thin women [are like] flowers"

Spelling is prolly wrong.  The syntax probably ain't paid.  But the _words_ are there somehow.  

Anybody speak this crap?  I don't.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

^^^^ I wouldn't have done well.  Most of my grades in school were barely above sea level......







This is what my report card looked like.  My parents thought I was a genius.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2022)

no Kurdish spoken here

 it we do speak some beatnik on occasion


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

I speak Pig Latin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I speak Pig Latin.


Uckfay ouyay, ickday eadhay!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

This is for Bigsur


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^ I wouldn't have done well.  Most of my grades in school were barely above sea level......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a report card in HS that showed I was not interested in some things.  If I didn't get an "A", I often got an "F".


----------



## Bubba (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Hickory ᗪıc̫ҡory Dock*
> *Some ho was ꜱᴜcκing my c**k
> The clock struck two
> I dropped my goo*
> *And dropped the bi**h at the end of the block.*


Alright Andrew dice clay!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

40 degrees outside! If this is global warming, bring it on! I'm gonna go outside and do something. Not sure what, but it's too nice of a day to waste it inside.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Alright Andrew dice clay!


Oh crap my secret is out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Language is the only place where I could claim some standing in this group.  Sure as heck ain't knowledge of weed.
> 
> Odd thing:  Never took a foreign language course in High School.  Wound up learning fargin Mandarin for Unca Sugar.  I had no idea I had a knack for languages (it is NOT an IQ thing... it is more like being able to paint, or write a song, or cartoon, or play an instrument.)
> 
> ...


Walt new word game called wordle , try it its fun








						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.powerlanguage.co.uk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 9, 2022)

stain said:


> Waiting for the hash peanut butter fudge to kick in...... Over did it yesterday... not really, I'm just WAY outa shape.. Back to more of it as soon as I find the washing machine leak. (makes 4th time taking it apart)
> 
> View attachment 287848


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

What a pleasant day! Took the JKU and plowed the rest of the melting ice and snow out of the driveway and did the same for my neighbor in the old hood. Had so much fun, I just had to fire up the ATV and do a couple of kamikaze blasts through the woods out back.
Got a sneaking suspicion that the last big snow IS the last big snow. Won't really break my heart. Then, we can get on to the mud season, followed by two weeks of summer.
I gotta get outta this place.


----------



## boo (Feb 9, 2022)

we were chatting about pressing rosin from the extracted trichomes walt, concentrating what is already very good weed into  insanely strong rosin...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What a pleasant day! Took the JKU and plowed the rest of the melting ice and snow out of the driveway and did the same for my neighbor in the old hood. Had so much fun, I just had to fire up the ATV and do a couple of kamikaze blasts through the woods out back.
> Got a sneaking suspicion that the last big snow IS the last big snow. Won't really break my heart. Then, we can get on to the mud season, followed by two weeks of summer.
> I gotta get outta this place.


I just bet money you have also Tractor Raced LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Not in the English language it doesn't.
> 
> The word "two" has only one syllable, too.  Oughta be more than one since it _is_ two but it aint.
> 
> ...


Holy shite ,I thought i smoked good weed ....


----------



## stain (Feb 9, 2022)

Dam glad I didn't scrap the old kenmore. The water pump from it fixed the leak in the one we use. Love the 80 series kenmore. It gets the cloths clean and is easy to work on. Pluss parts are cheap....


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

boo said:


> we were chatting about pressing rosin from the extracted trichomes walt, concentrating what is already very good weed into  insanely strong rosin...


Give us a quick recap on your technique.  I have been playing around with concentrates as well.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

stain said:


> Dam glad I didn't scrap the old kenmore. The water pump from it fixed the leak in the one we use. Love the 80 series kenmore. It gets the cloths clean and is easy to work on. Pluss parts are cheap....
> 
> View attachment 287902


I am gonna do that....I am laughing my azz off.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Give us a quick recap on your technique.  I have been playing around with concentrates as well.


Im all ears...


----------



## boo (Feb 9, 2022)

the tecnique I used was pretty simple...I froze about 6 ounces of quality buds and sugar leaves for a few days while gathering all the other gear...got the 4 set of bubbledude bags and 8 lbs. of dry ice...broke the flowers up to mebbe dime size nuggets  and proceeded to hammer the ice into small chunks...I tossed the flowers into a 5 gallon bucket and covered it with the ice...(wear gloves)...swirreled it around to mix it and let it rest for about 5 minutes...I then slid the finest bag over the bucket and flipped it over like a salt shaker and began to twist and shake...when it became apparent it wasn't giving anymore white powder up I transferred the mix into the next bag and repeated the process...again, into the largest opening bag and shook it like a madman...the last bag dumps out the most but  it's got more vegetal matter in it...after a few tokes, I repeated the process once again, starting with the finest mesh bag, medium bag, and the garbage bag as I call it...I got 3 different grades of kief, almost white from the fine bag, light tan from the medium bags, and tan to greenish on the largest opening bag...first run is full melt and will be smoked as such...second bag is very nice and pure, dunno what I'm gonna do with it...third bag pulls will be made into tinctures after filtering...dunno anything about making them but I'm sure the knowledge is contained on this site...any help gray...


----------



## Carty (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I speak Pig Latin.



Heya obray, ancay uyay endmecay ayay pm yay.  got yay umthing say orfu yay.    lmao.

Seriously, it's Gabagoo time dude..  hit me up.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Heya obray, ancay uyay endmecay ayay pm yay.  got yay umthing say orfu yay.    lmao.
> 
> Seriously, it's Gabagoo time dude..  hit me up.


Seriously? Willie Nelson is going trans  ?      I was a altar boy .I was taught latin in a monastery growing up, had to stop ,ass hurt too much after a while ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287916


almost like me except eyeglasses ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## stain (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 10, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 287920


I have a Broken do not use sticker on mine ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2022)

boo said:


> the tecnique I used was pretty simple...I froze about 6 ounces of quality buds and sugar leaves for a few days while gathering all the other gear...got the 4 set of bubbledude bags and 8 lbs. of dry ice...broke the flowers up to mebbe dime size nuggets  and proceeded to hammer the ice into small chunks...I tossed the flowers into a 5 gallon bucket and covered it with the ice...(wear gloves)...swirreled it around to mix it and let it rest for about 5 minutes...I then slid the finest bag over the bucket and flipped it over like a salt shaker and began to twist and shake...when it became apparent it wasn't giving anymore white powder up I transferred the mix into the next bag and repeated the process...again, into the largest opening bag and shook it like a madman...the last bag dumps out the most but  it's got more vegetal matter in it...after a few tokes, I repeated the process once again, starting with the finest mesh bag, medium bag, and the garbage bag as I call it...I got 3 different grades of kief, almost white from the fine bag, light tan from the medium bags, and tan to greenish on the largest opening bag...first run is full melt and will be smoked as such...second bag is very nice and pure, dunno what I'm gonna do with it...third bag pulls will be made into tinctures after filtering...dunno anything about making them but I'm sure the knowledge is contained on this site...any help gray...



I am speechless.  What a Ph.D.-level dissertation. 

Doncha just love the way he starts: "*the tecnique I used was pretty simple*..." 

I am at the kinnikinnick**** level when it comes to weed.

**** A mix of dried sumac leaves and willow or dogwood bark smoked by North American Indians as a tobacco substitute.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Hello Misfits, Feb 5th my birthday went into the hospital with elevated white blood cell count and a touch of pneumonia, it made me want to throw up but all I could do is have the dry heaves and I could not eat just got home yesterday.  And today I'm feel good.

My Lemon Auto is small real small for 56 days but I decide to grow her out.  I'll snap a picture when I get up an around.  I'll be trying to catch up on some reading.  Have fun.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Misfits, Feb 5th my birthday went into the hospital with elevated white blood cell count and a touch of pneumonia, it made me want to throw up but all I could do is have the dry heaves and I could not eat just got home yesterday.  And today I'm feel good.
> 
> My Lemon Auto is small real small for 56 days but I decide to grow her out.  I'll snap a picture when I get up an around.  I'll be trying to catch up on some reading.  Have fun.


Well, that sux.  Hope you gets betterer.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2022)

boo said:


> the tecnique I used was pretty simple...
> 
> I froze about 6 ounces of quality buds and sugar leaves for a few days while gathering all the other gear...got the 4 set of bubbledude bags and 8 lbs. of dry ice...broke the flowers up to mebbe dime size nuggets and proceeded to hammer the ice into small chunks...
> 
> ...



That works.  Dry ice makes the trichome more brittle, so that they fracture more easily.  It typically produces a higher yield than dry sieving, but also includes more trichome shafts and plant material, so the art to the science is watching the color and knowing when to quit. 

An alternative is to shake the coarse bag first and use screens to refine the product.  Usually a 220 micron for the first grab and refined with 150 micron, 110 micron, 70 microns, and 50 microns.  Above 150 microns and below 50 microns is mostly plant material.

Here is a link with good information on micron sizing:   15.21  How to make DIY Dry sieving frames

You can also make your own scalping buckets using mesh.  Here is an example of one that can be used for dry ice or bubble scalping.  It uses a stainless cloth bottom reinforced with coarse screen:







You can also shorten the bucket so that nests with another five gallon bucket:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Misfits, Feb 5th my birthday went into the hospital with elevated white blood cell count and a touch of pneumonia, it made me want to throw up but all I could do is have the dry heaves and I could not eat just got home yesterday.  And today I'm feel good.
> 
> My Lemon Auto is small real small for 56 days but I decide to grow her out.  I'll snap a picture when I get up an around.  I'll be trying to catch up on some reading.  Have fun.


Whoah..................  Happy birthday, congratulations on beating the pneumonia, and welcome back my dear!!!  We were worried about you.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> sux



It did


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

I hate hospitals. Had gall bladder out, only over night. That was the week before the covid "crisis" hit. Boy did I get out just in time.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoah..................  Happy birthday, congratulations on beating the pneumonia, and welcome back my dear!!!  We were worried about you.



It hit me fast.  Thank you for the birthday wish.


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  No trimming today.... Should be an easy day on the ranch.   Gonna be nice so a walk by the lake later.

@ness.  We were wondering about you.  Hope you are ok.

Maybe I missed it but I sure would like to see some coffee girls.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2022)

Happy belated birthday ness!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  No trimming today.... Should be an easy day on the ranch.   Gonna be nice so a walk by the lake later.
> 
> @ness.  We were wondering about you.  Hope you are ok.
> 
> Maybe I missed it but I sure would like to see some coffee girls.




you missed it , to bad , so sad


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> It hit me fast.  Thank you for the birthday wish.


Glad you are out. Hospitals, and laying around in bed just begs pneumonia.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I hate hospitals. Had gall bladder out, only over night. That was the week before the covid "crisis" hit. Boy did I get out just in time.
> 
> Bubba



That's under thing one Doc wants to take out my gall bladder because of stones, he thinks that is the problem.  But my prime Doc said nothing has to come out everything is fine to him he looks at all my test, lots of test and isn't worried.  Time will tell, I just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I hate hospitals. Had gall bladder out, only over night. That was the week before the covid "crisis" hit. Boy did I get out just in time.
> 
> Bubba


I am lucky.....last time I spent the night in a hospital was the day I was born.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Glad you are out. Hospitals, and laying around in bed just begs pneumonia.
> 
> Bubba



Thank you Bubba.  I'm glad to.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

I also had a right knee replacement done on Jan 19th and I have a knee flux machine that I need to be hooked up to.  See ya later Misfits have fun and good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Bubba.  I'm glad to.


Glad you are feeling better AND..............................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Misfits, Feb 5th my birthday went into the hospital with elevated white blood cell count and a touch of pneumonia, it made me want to throw up but all I could do is have the dry heaves and I could not eat just got home yesterday.  And today I'm feel good.
> 
> My Lemon Auto is small real small for 56 days but I decide to grow her out.  I'll snap a picture when I get up an around.  I'll be trying to catch up on some reading.  Have fun.


I was afraid it was something like that. I know I tend to be a worry wart, but it's unlike you to stay away so long. Glad you're back! Happy Birthday, too!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> That's under thing one Doc wants to take out my gall bladder because of stones, he thinks that is the problem.  But my prime Doc said nothing has to come out everything is fine to him he looks at all my test, lots of test and isn't worried.  Time will tell, I just hope it doesn't happen again.



Maybe one is a surgeon and the other is an internist???  When your tool kit is a hammer, everything begins to look like a nail.....................


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  No trimming today.... Should be an easy day on the ranch.   Gonna be nice so a walk by the lake later.
> 
> @ness.  We were wondering about you.  Hope you are ok.
> 
> Maybe I missed it but I sure would like to see some coffee girls.



I'm OK thank you pute.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad you are feeling better AND..............................................
> View attachment 287937



Thank u Rosterman for my birthday wish love it.  

Does anybody know what time football is on Sun.  I'll be cooking ham dinner yummy.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was afraid it was something like that. I know I tend to be a worry wart, but it's unlike you to stay away so long. Glad you're back! Happy Birthday, too!



Hippie thanks I appreciate the Glad back.  My light is coming Monday.  I don't have the link yet it's a 4000 LED.  Carty suggested it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I am lucky.....last time I spent the night in a hospital was the day I was born.


Goodness.  I would have to pick years I DIDN'T wind up in a horsepistol. 

You must lead a sheltered life... din' you ever even get _shot_??  C'mon, man...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah what's your fking deal Pute. Nobody stabbed you or nothing. What the hell man.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah what's your fking deal Pute. Nobody stabbed you or nothing. What the **** man.


Nobody ever liked him enough to shoot him!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

Okay if I see him I'll give him a poke


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Goodness.  I would have to pick years I DIDN'T wind up in a horsepistol.
> 
> You must lead a sheltered life... din' you ever even get _shot_??  C'mon, man...


When you pack six or more lifetimes into one like you have, hospital stays are a chance to slow down for a minute.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 11, 2022)

Happy late b-day Ness. I been busy and not here much for a couple days.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When you pack six or more lifetimes into one like you have, hospital stays are a chance to slow down for a minute.


Here's some "GI hospital experience" things folks should know:

1.  Laying in bed, sedated.  Someone in the military horsepistol stole my whole month's pay -- that had been placed (in cash) next to the bed. <-- TINS

2.  Same place:  Enlisted personnel in a military hospital (if they can get up at all) have to police their area.  <-- TINS


----------



## stain (Feb 11, 2022)

Need a new fishing partner asap. Need to ready to go in a hr. Blondy fired my last partner at the last moment. 







....but but It's my B day....still she said, " H no!!!!! "


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Happy late b-day Ness. I been busy and not here much for a couple days.



Thank you Bugus Monkey I never got my birthday cake this year.  I have plenty of time to do that before my next BD.  Have a fun day.


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2022)

Another day wait up you old farts.  You guys want to see something sad.
Lemon Auto




same as above





She is 57 days, I know I know she is tiny.  I'm receiving my lights Monday.  So, there is a chance she will grow some.  I've been grown for 9 years and have had trouble to trouble because of the lights I use.  I'm just sorry it took me so long.


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2022)

Going to put foot in the flex machine.  Good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning Islanders. Woke up to an inch or more of the white stuff and big ole flakes coming down. Sure looked pretty. Glad it quit, 'cause at the rate it was coming down, it would have been another snowmageddon. 

I'll give it an hour or so and go clean up the driveways I normally plow, hop my fanny into a nice hot shower, and get ready for BEER DAY!

Stay high, stay happy, and stay safe.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

I need to get motivated.  Been a busy week and I got through it.   Today is gonna be a lazy hazy day of winter.  I actually do have another plant to trim but for some reason I don't want to admit it or think about it.

Sorry you will be on snow detail Hippie.  At least you have a plow....lot of maintenance on those things.

I probably will be breaking out the snowblower tomorrow morning.

Right now I need to go see where the coffee girls are.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I need to get motivated.  Been a busy week and I got through it.   Today is gonna be a lazy hazy day of winter.  I actually do have another plant to trim but for some reason I don't want to admit it or think about it.
> 
> Sorry you will be on snow detail Hippie.  At least you have a plow....lot of maintenance on those things.
> 
> ...






they All called in sick today and I couldn’t get any women from Manpower


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2022)

I guess girls just wanna have fun, but damn!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 11, 2022)

The manpower girls may have been some interesting pictures. Google images got nothing funny. At least for me. Roster?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> The manpower girls may have been some interesting pictures. Google images got nothing funny. At least for me. Roster?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

Some Fine Bumble ^^^^


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2022)

indeed



speaking of fine , I cannot say enough good things about these new flora flex trays and domes and grow plugs

thick and heavy duty

the best built ones I’ve seen in years

they should last me unit 2042

200 plugs will get me going this spring


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2022)

Love what Deon Sanders said. Hit the nail on the head.


*"I don't have any desire or ambition to coach in the NFL," Sanders said in an exclusive visit with CowboysSI.com. "I have a problem with men getting their checks and not doing their jobs. I would be too tough as a coach in the NFL because I still have those old-school attributes."*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they fall off a truck?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did they fall off a truck?




nope

some trains in California


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> some trains in California


I was wondering where my dang order disappeared to.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Snowing like a mo-fo here.  Supposed to get 5 to 7 more inches.  No worries as I am in for the day.  Got the snow, got the fire, got a bottle of something to keep me extra warm and most of all I got a lot of weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## yarddog (Feb 11, 2022)

Hello misfits.   I’m getting close to a new grow.  Been a few years.   I was gifted some great cuts a few months ago and have them chilling in my laundry room under some Led screw in bulbs.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Welcome back YD.   Pics?  So, what have you been doing.  This place...the more it changes the more Marijuana remains the same.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

yarddog said:


> Hello misfits.   I’m getting close to a new grow.  Been a few years.   I was gifted some great cuts a few months ago and have them chilling in my laundry room under some Led screw in bulbs.


You were on GC for some time correct


----------



## yarddog (Feb 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Welcome back YD.   Pics?  So, what have you been doing.  This place...the more it changes the more Marijuana remains the same.


I may take one tomorrow.   They are pretty rough looking.    The basement stays about 59 degrees in the winter and the plants really don’t like it.   Plus they have been watered whenever I remember.   Actually lost the one cut I wanted the most.  Icookie, should be able to get it back though.   
we moved twice last year, sold a house, bought a house out in the country that needs some upkeep. Plus a new baby, wow I have no spare time. 
what time I do have is spent on building and flying my airplanes.  You can probably guess where my spare money goes too


----------



## yarddog (Feb 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You were on GC for some time correct


Not sure.   GC isn’t ringing a bell right off.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

No Shyt - First time I ever logged on and no other members show up at the bottom of the Forums page.
F.I.R.S.T.
Everybody is in bed.  -  Thinking about throwing small pack of lit ladyfingers in Rosters bedroom while he's snoozing.
Maybe I should dig one of them Jars out and try and get back to sleep.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Maybe sneak over to Hoppers and let the air out of one of his tires.  Then go Corning, take corncobs out of the field and shuck them, or sometimes we just went straight on over to the grain bin and get a couple 5 gallon buckets of corn. 5 -6 people grab a hand full and throw it hard as they could at your front door and all over your porch, run like He ll..  Ring and run. Us stupid country farmboys had other names for it. Shhh .. Climb the watertower across from Bigs and check out them coffee girls getting ready for bed while we burn a couple doobs.  And last sneak over to who's with the brown papersack full of dried up dog doo to light on fire and ring and run?
Nobody?
Carty is even in bed and he's usually here really late.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Coffee girls been in bed for hours.  Where I should be headed. Maybe that was the Sativa jar and not the indica I grabbed


----------



## ness (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning Bugus and Misfits.  I got this day started early.  Get done with my chores and take the rest of the day relaxing which I love to do.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Yeaaa, Ness and Muggy are here. I'm going on break. Couple pinch hits and a nap. Don't tell pute. I be back to start coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2022)

Good morning and here is to a better day than yesterday

me thinks the coffee girls all went to Ambassador Bridge to join in the festivities 

so I had to hire some temps until the girls get back


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Maybe sneak over to Hoppers and let the air out of one of his tires.  Then go Corning, take corncobs out of the field and shuck them, or sometimes we just went straight on over to the grain bin and get a couple 5 gallon buckets of corn. 5 -6 people grab a hand full and throw it hard as they could at your front door and all over your porch, run like He ll..  Ring and run. Us stupid country farmboys had other names for it. Shhh .. Climb the watertower across from Bigs and check out them coffee girls getting ready for bed while we burn a couple doobs.  And last sneak over to who's with the brown papersack full of dried up dog doo to light on fire and ring and run?
> Nobody?
> Carty is even in bed and he's usually here really late.


When you get done letting air outta my tire knock on the door and we will smoke a bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> No Shyt - First time I ever logged on and no other members show up at the bottom of the Forums page.
> F.I.R.S.T.
> Everybody is in bed.  -  Thinking about throwing small pack of lit ladyfingers in Rosters bedroom while he's snoozing.
> Maybe I should dig one of them Jars out and try and get back to sleep.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

Trying to take weight off my middle section, as I believe that my third trimester gut in concert with scoliosis are exacerbating the anterolisthesis.   So far I've lost about ten pounds and need to lose another ten to be at my perfect weight when I was solid bone, sinew, and hard muscle, but alas I'm down to bone, sinew, and flabby muscles after avoiding the gym for over a year due to Covid.

Alas my favorite mechanic caught Covid and is still not answering his messages, including the last one asking if he is OK.  He is a couple years younger than me, but still in the age group that fares worst with Covid historically.  I called one of his close mutual friends to inquire, and sadly he's not answering the messages I've left either.  I fixed my Jeep myself rather than wait but worry about the lads.

Breakfast out this morning at an outdoor food court with Grayfox and another old friend.  You can't make new old friends, so trying to stay in touch.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks like bugus finally went to bed.  Must have been some good sativa...

Glad to see the coffee girls are back. Place isn't the same without them.

Hope you and your friends are ok GW.  Fricken covid....

Damn coon is out back messing with the bird feeder....I better go run him off


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning gang. Made the mistake of mentioning going out to one of our favorite burger joints last night before we fell asleep, and the Old Hen woke up hungry and has been bugging me for an ETD every five minutes. Guess I'm gonna have to drag my arse out into the cold and feed her before she eats one of the cats.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

I was just thinking do you ever notice how Hopper and Boo are like two peas in a pod. Could they be the same guy?  Hmmm....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I was just thinking do you ever notice how Hopper and Boo are like two peas in a pod. Could they be the same guy?  Hmmm....



Joined at the hip at the very least...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Joined at the hip at the very least...................


Or just below that LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Silly fkers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Maybe sneak over to Hoppers and let the air out of one of his tires.  Then go Corning, take corncobs out of the field and shuck them, or sometimes we just went straight on over to the grain bin and get a couple 5 gallon buckets of corn. 5 -6 people grab a hand full and throw it hard as they could at your front door and all over your porch, run like He ll..  Ring and run. Us stupid country farmboys had other names for it. Shhh .. Climb the watertower across from Bigs and check out them coffee girls getting ready for bed while we burn a couple doobs.  And last sneak over to who's with the brown papersack full of dried up dog doo to light on fire and ring and run?
> Nobody?
> Carty is even in bed and he's usually here really late.


got to go to church ,maybe later?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning and here is to a better day than yesterday
> 
> me thinks the coffee girls all went to Ambassador Bridge to join in the festivities
> 
> ...


They are beautiful ,but you may have to make the coffee in the am for them and that may get old ....opps sorry. just lit up and i am the dumbest the first five minutes after. Cancel that last transmission ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

The cats are safe. Stuffed her face full of perch, fried potatoes with gravy, and a salad, and I woofed down a bacon cheese burger and a side of rings. Might be because I hadn't been there in years, but man, it was good!
Only three face diapers to be seen, and I figure that at least one was for warmth 'cause it was only 15 degrees out.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

That sounds good now I am hungry.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

pute said:


> That sounds good now I am hungry.


A bacon cheeseburger sounds like that may be my main focus for today ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> A bacon cheeseburger sounds like that may be my main focus for today ...


We ordered those to go last week!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We ordered those to go last week!


when i was a younger pup one of my many nick names was "Cheeseburger" as well as "Eternal Circumfrence "..
I answered to both .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> when i was a younger pup one of my many nick names was "Cheeseburger" as well as "Eternal Circumfrence "..
> I answered to both .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Yeaaa, Ness and Muggy are here. I'm going on break. Couple pinch hits and a nap. Don't tell pute. I be back to start coffee.


sleep well...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288100


lol I was big but never that shape ! I worked  as a electrician  and had too many jobs on the third floor with my truck in the driveway.
Thats were I used the term  "What the brain forgets the leg will have to remember" 20 times  every job ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

My Wife just made me some Mexican Spaghetti be and corn bread. Nice and hot. 
I love .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife just made me some Mexican Spaghetti and corn bread. Nice and hot. I eat Cheyenne Pepper or hot sauce on everything.


Linguini was another nick name ! Please ,Tell me  all about Mexican Spagetti


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288100


I just read that the true measurement is a comparison of the circumference of your waist at the top of your pelvis bones, vis a vis the measurement at our belly button.  The belly button measurement is actually supposed to be a couple inches smaller.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I just read that the true measurement is a comparison of the circumference of your waist at the top of your pelvis bones, vis a vis the measurement at our belly button.  The belly button measurement is actually supposed to be a couple inches smaller.


I try to stay away from my belly button .Thats where the word "Dank" first came about ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Linguini was another nick name ! Please ,Tell me  all about Mexican Spagetti


Simplest way to explain it is you use a hot Rotel type sauce instead of a marinade.
My Wife of 35yrs is Hispanic. I get real Mexican food not that Tex Mex shit.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Simplest way to explain it is you use a hot Rotel type sauce instead of a marinade.


nice ,any meatballs running around too?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Hamburger meat.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

Old Hen got so full at the restaurant she didn't have room for desert, so I made this. First attempt. Hope it turns out.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen got so full at the restaurant she didn't have room for desert, so I made this. First attempt. Hope it turns out.



That is a thing of beauty and your Old Hen is one lucky chick ...!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hamburger meat.


I love it even more !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Simplest way to explain it is you use a hot Rotel type sauce instead of a marinade.
> My Wife of 35yrs is Hispanic. I get real Mexican food not that Tex Mex shit.


You boys out there are so lucky ! the only thing my first wife knew how to make was reservations ...damm


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Everybody I know loves my Wife's cooking.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Everybody I know loves my Wife's cooking.


Boy I wish I was one of them !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

If you lived close enough you probably would be.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If you lived close enough you probably would be.


God Bless America is all I can say !


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

I love my Country. Not happy with things right now and I'll leave it there.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> nice ,any meatballs running around too?


Now your talking. Been a while since I made a batch of sugo and the meat balls. All day of delightful smells. 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I try to stay away from my belly button .Thats where the word "Dank" first came about ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Why I never.
Well maybe a few times.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my Country. Not happy with things right now and I'll leave it there.


Its sad that I have to agree..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288121


I do too ,first time I ever said that and a weight has lifted off my  shoulders  now .I thought I was alone in this world . Now I know Im not .thank you


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen got so full at the restaurant she didn't have room for desert, so I made this. First attempt. Hope it turns out.



Looks scrumptious!  How did it turn out?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks scrumptious!  How did it turn out?


yep me  2 all ears


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

A little scratch and sniff is a good thing.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> A little scratch and sniff is a good thing.
> 
> Bubba


thats got me into trouble before..


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> thats got me into trouble before..


Always pet them first!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Always pet them first!
> 
> Bubba


If I  only  pet better   I wouldnt need them...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> A little scratch and sniff is a good thing.
> 
> Bubba


I call it the finger test,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Always poke a finger or two in the pie Before you eat it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always poke a finger or two in the pie Before you eat it.
> View attachment 288122


just be accurate ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

No body wants to eat bad Pie


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No body wants to eat bad Pie


no , I couldnt. I like pie ...


----------



## boo (Feb 12, 2022)

just make sure the fingers go into the correct hole...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

boo said:


> just make sure the fingers go into the correct hole...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Later guys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Heck one more


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Later guys





ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck one more
> View attachment 288141


Gary Larsen  is a genius


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> That is a thing of beauty and your Old Hen is one lucky chick ...!


No, I'm the lucky one. She musta done something really bad in her last life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

Jury is still out on the sweeet stuff. I'm not that crazy about it, but the Pullet and Old Hen will tell me whether it's any good or not.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

boo said:


> just make sure the fingers go into the correct hole...


Never been bowling?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Jury is still out on the sweeet stuff. I'm not that crazy about it, but the Pullet and Old Hen will tell me whether it's any good or not.


They are all that matters !


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never been bowling?


I have heard of the "bowling ball" grip before, but it didn't have anything to do with bowling.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have heard of the "bowling ball" grip before, but it didn't have anything to do with bowling.
> 
> Bubba


Yep, that's the one!


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

I bowled in leagues for years.  You would love it Hippie Beer drinkers paradise.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

Tonight I'm playing Pocket pool with the O'l lady.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

I always found it fun as well, never was very good. I used to work in a sporting goods dept which sold, and I drilled, bowling balls.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

When I was in college in the late eighties, I took bowling 1 and 2.  Transferred and counted towards my future associates degree, and helped me get into my trade school.  Later on I went back to that junior college for transcripts and see about a bachelors degree and the councilor said if I ever signed back up the things I took then that no longer count would have to be taken over as different classes.  I'd loose out on some credits that probably shouldn't have counted to begin with.  Not sure I believed her but wasn't about to take the chance.  She was a student and not really an administrator IMO but I probably shouldn't have went during the summer slow season.


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning ya bunch of lying old fkers.
And top of the morning to you Ness.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning ya bunch of lying old fkers.
> And top of the morning to you Ness.


Thats the nicest thing I have heard all day ! Morning !


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 13, 2022)

Good Morning!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Why do cats lick their nads?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Good Morning!
> View attachment 288169


WOW Talk about busy ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Why do cats lick their nads?


because they can ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288170


just most not all ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> because they can ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hola pinchey


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288171


My boy does it , He thinks if he keeps on licking  them they will grow back ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

If I Roster coukd lick his own balls, he wouldn't have gotten married.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If I Roster coukd lick his own balls, he wouldn't have gotten married.


No one would be married ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Your probably right.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning folks.   Got a fire burning in the stove, house is climbing up to the ideal winter temperature of 72 degrees. Was planning on flying but the wind is up.  20 mph gusts, not risking my models in that. Next best thing to flying is building so I reckon it’s time to go down in the basement and get some work done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning YD. Do you fly Drones too?


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning ya bunch of lying old fkers.
> And top of the morning to you Ness.


Morning Misfits.  Damn Hopper, nice to Ness and the rest are lying fk's.  Is that racist....?  Or are you just trying to get yer balls licked.....I don't blame you one bit.

Morning Ness, you look really nice today.  How about taking a couple laps around the track with me.   Hopper is to old for you any way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Ness and are at a Café  in France Having coffee already
Too late guys LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

She is a lady and you old fkers aren't.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> When I was in college in the late eighties, I took bowling 1 and 2.  Transferred and counted towards my future associates degree, and helped me get into my trade school.  Later on I went back to that junior college for transcripts and see about a bachelors degree and the councilor said if I ever signed back up the things I took then that no longer count would have to be taken over as different classes.  I'd loose out on some credits that probably shouldn't have counted to begin with.  Not sure I believed her but wasn't about to take the chance.  She was a student and not really an administrator IMO but I probably shouldn't have went during the summer slow season.


I took a bowling class in college also.  A buddy of mine in the same class would meet in an unfinished to be parking lot and smoke out first. Never bowled higher than 145 in that class....maybe it was the Columbian Red Point...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She is a lady and you old fkers aren't.


TRUE DAT!


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She is a lady and you old fkers aren't.


Ha ha...you are right....no ladies here....so why does Boo keep calling us ladies?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha...you are right....no ladies here....so why does Boo keep calling us ladies?


Hmmmm.  He did show that one pic....NAW, Boo straight! (in best Mongo voice)

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I bowled in leagues for years.  You would love it Hippie Beer drinkers paradise.


You haven't seen real fun 'til you've bowled with three chapters worth of drunken, smoked up scooter hippies.
We had a couple, Huey and Sherry, that were polar opposites when it came to style. Huey would take a 16 pound ball and toss it so hard it wouldn't touch the lane 'til half way down. The pins would fall down from shear fear.
His wife would walk up to the foul line, drop the ball, and wait a couple of minutes for it to reach the pins. The pins would fall down out of shear boredom.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 13, 2022)

[QUOTE="Bubba, post: 1158450,
I took a bowling class in college also.  A buddy of mine in the same class would meet in an unfinished to be parking lot and smoke out first. Never bowled higher than 145 in that class....maybe it was the Columbian Red Point...

That Red Point was some awesome shyt


----------



## stain (Feb 13, 2022)

Morning...

Off to pick up another load of free sheet metal. This load should be enough to build a new shop and enough left over for a car port too. Well that's the plan...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank God all I did was run up a bar tab while bowling. No college debt for it!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha...you are right....no ladies here....so why does Boo keep calling us ladies?


Well sometimes I like to ....never mind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Being Transphobic is being bigoted. Fun can still be had without being hateful towards people. Referring to someone as an It is not cool.


Now your punk ass is gone. How about that Hammy


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

umbra said:


> Since you are new to the site, then maybe that explains why you would think of the mods as your enemy. I am not a mod. I don't represent the mods, they are capable on their own. When mods start deleting your posts, they are quietly trying to nudge you about the content. They have an expectation that as adults you'll get the message and no additional effort is required on their part. They decide on the content and decide what is acceptable. If you think it is unfair, they are reasonable and will listen to you. I'm not sure what else you expect.
> While this thread is called the island, it's just a thread that any member can post in. It's not firestax and your buddy Stax doesn't have a special chat room for you. The mods don't need to explain themselves to you. If the OFC bothers you, don't go there. Not meant to keep anyone out, but it's a tight group and not everyone fits in. So why do some people seem to have more rights than others? Honestly, you won't like my best answer, but here it is … because it's above your pay grade.
> Let's try this a different way. Let's try a hypothetical story. Let's say the site owner pretended to be a member. Kind of like the owner of a company going undercover to check on his employees. And he deliberately made himself difficult, or disabled, impaired, politically preachy even. Might even be a member of the OFC. Not saying it's true, but might explain why some speak more than others or maybe not. Just a story from some old fart


Well look who was talking shit and his punk ass is also gone too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Mary Jane said:


> I thought this thread would be a good fit for me, feeling like a bit of a misfit here myself, but I'm unsure now since I fall a little more on the liberal side of things. I don't need to discuss my political views here anyway, I have other outlets for that...


Guess who. Keef loved her.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thank God all I did was run up a bar tab while bowling. No college debt for it!


Also TRUE DAT!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Funny as a mother fker.


umbra said:


> That's cause you're banned members who have come back under different ip addresses and names, lol. You all have tells. Whether it' s a certain phrase, or the strains you grow, how you post photos, the things you reference. They all give you away.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, conservative minded people.  MAGA!!! Have you got red on?   I' m a patriot and proud to be an American.  I got the Stars and Bars waving in my front yard and would have been honored to fight for her.
> 
> I love political name and all I want for Christmas is FOUR MORE YEARS!!!!!


AMEN brother.  Hmmmm, just had a flash from the 70s, anyone remember Amen Savior chopper frames back then?

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

dammitt man, did I miss all the fun once again...why do I call you guys ladies, cause I love you bitchess to death...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dammitt man, did I miss all the fun once again...why do I call you guys ladies, cause I love you bitchess to death...


You should stay up at night so late


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

Bwahahaha....laughing my azz off Hopper....ya had to be there.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well look who was talking shit and his punk ass is gone too.


my mind just exploded ...


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

For those of you who's wondering what's going on. This place used to be a liberal hornet's nest. I think it was Hopper that started the Misfits and we ran those people off.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> For those of you who's wondering what's going on. This place used to be a liberal hornet's nest. I think it was Hopper that started the Misfits and we ran those people off.


Now I understand ! Thank you Gents, I have enough flatulence in my life and don't need to read any ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dammitt man, did I miss all the fun once again...why do I call you guys ladies, cause I love you bitchess to death...


OMG ! My loins are on fire !


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah I started Misfits to bring all the brothers back and get rid of the assholes that were banning us. I've been here since 2008 and watched them almost ruin this site. I came back as Autogrower and bunch of the other brothers came back under different handles and the rest is history and so are the mother fkers that banned or run us off.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> For those of you who's wondering what's going on. This place used to be a liberal hornet's nest. I think it was Hopper that started the Misfits and we ran those people off.


TOTAL RESPECT FOR THE HOPPER!!!!!!!!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I couldn't have done it without my brothers.
Pute was the one that helped me become a Mod by talking to Angie the Admin.
They lost their minds when they seen Weedhopper as a mod. The guy they banned for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

I got banned AFTER I left when I went to another site and got stabbed in the back by you know who. I was banned by the mod that started all the political shit in the first place. Go figure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Yep and Karma bite them in their ass.
I remember when Punk Ass Umbra told some members they would never be OFC. Well guess who will never be OFC.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

All garden and house work done.  It's time to party.

















Damit, I thought this Super Bowl party was gonna be a family affair.....who the fk invited these out of control idiots.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Actually not a bad idea may work for short trips and such


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I love DIY.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

The IV drip lines can be adjusted to a small drip every so often and use 1 gal bottles or larger


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

snocaine 6 weeks into flower...I have high expectations for this strain...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice bro


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

if you're not using these pots you're not growing at your highest level...they make a HUGE difference vs. standard felt pots...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> if you're not using these pots you're not growing at your highest level...they make a HUGE difference vs. standard felt pots...View attachment 288198


What is the brand name ?


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

dunno, bought them over a decade ago and couldn't tell you...I give lots of rooted cuts in 1 gallon containers and have to fight to get them back...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Wonder if you took black plastic pot and drill series of 1/2 holes up and down sides like yours?
I found only one place that sells hercules pots


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno, bought them over a decade ago and couldn't tell you...I give lots of rooted cuts in 1 gallon containers and have to fight to get them back...


I like the concept May try to make a few


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Maybe make a small branding iron type cutter to cut out the small rectangles like yours would also work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

OK found them








						Hercules Pots - Jons Plant Factory
					

New Hercules Pots (Sometimes known as 'Air Pots') are a unique shape to give your plants the guidance they need to keep from becoming root bound.




					www.jonsplantfactory.com


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288196
> 
> Actually not a bad idea may work for short trips and such


I've got a contraption you screw on the end of you hose fixture, with several outputs and a timer.  Way to scared to leave that thing alone in doors, but will try it for outside....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

I think I will try some of these. usually just go with your basic 5 gallon black plastic containers.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 288197
> snocaine 6 weeks into flower...I have high expectations for this strain...


Looks down right yummy.


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

bingo, that's them...I found a name on my pots, sold by citrus.com...air pruning pots...I love 'em and wont plant without them...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

Growers house has them a little cheaper

Hercules Gro Pro Root Master Pots (growershouse.com)

You can get 20 25 and 35 liter versions...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Growers house has them a little cheaper
> 
> Hercules Gro Pro Root Master Pots (growershouse.com)
> 
> ...


$36 dollars to ship 5 20L pots no thanks


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> $36 dollars to ship 5 20L pots no thanks


I'm on their list, wait for discounts/free shiping.  Bought a 600 watt hortilux and Quantum  to power it like that.


ROSTERMAN said:


> $36 dollars to ship 5 20L pots no thanks


something is wrong with their shipping.  I just loaded a cart with 10 35 liter, about 80 bux.  with shipping it was north of 600 bux! 520 for ship? I'm calling them, that cant be right!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm on their list, wait for discounts/free shiping.  Bought a 600 watt hortilux and Quantum  to power it like that.
> 
> something is wrong with their shipping.  I just loaded a cart with 10 35 liter, about 80 bux.  with shipping it was north of 600 bux! 520 for ship? I'm calling them, that cant be right!
> 
> Bubba


Let me know


----------



## ness (Feb 13, 2022)

OK guys thank you for the kind words




Getting ready to watch the big game.  Tonight we are having roast beef and Swiss cheese sub's, Potatoe tots.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

Making chicken chunks as I type. Things go great anytime, easy to make, and the girls just love 'em.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Let me know


The Canadian place it was around 10 bucks for delivery, might take a minute.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> OK guys thank you for the kind wordsView attachment 288199
> 
> 
> Getting ready to watch the big game.  Tonight we are having roast beef and Swiss cheese sub's, Potatoe tots.




hors d'oeurves during the game and chili after.  I hope Cincy's O Line can contain the LA pass rush.  I don't think so.  Better get rid of the ball quick or it will be a long day for Cincinnati.   Go Bengals.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Bengals,,fk California.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Feb 13, 2022)

Place your bets!!!

Rams by 6 for 2 seeds.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got banned AFTER I left when I went to another site and got stabbed in the back by you know who. I was banned by the mo





boo said:


> bingo, that's them...I found a name on my pots, sold by citrus.com...air pruning pots...I love 'em and wont plant without them...


In dirt ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288201


----------



## Slowflow (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288202


This is funny .  I couldn’t stop laughing. 





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288202


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> In dirt ?


pro mix peat mix...you won't believe the difference they make...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Feb 13, 2022)

Wow! So... Unless you pay for TV, you can't watch the Super Bowl? That ain't right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I switched from the Super Bowl back to my show Moonshiners. Fk the Rams and fk the Super Bowl.


----------



## spunom (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I switched from the Super Bowl back to my show Moonshiners. Fk the Rams and fk the Super Bowl.


He.ll yeah homie! Fk those money-grubbing mfkers! Beer, bud, and some M.A.S.H!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I switched from the Super Bowl back to my show Moonshiners. Fk the Rams and fk the Super Bowl.


If they played it in my front yard, I wouldn't part the curtains to watch.


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

the bastages stood on the hoods of the impalas they had in front of the stage...sacrilege


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> pro mix peat mix...you won't believe the difference they make...


Wow, Noted !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> the bastages stood on the hoods of the impalas they had in front of the stage...sacrilege


just another night in the jungle ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

What's new.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm watching Moonshiners infuse CBD into Moonshine.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

spunom said:


> Wow! So... Unless you pay for TV, you can't watch the Super Bowl? That ain't right.


Really, that sucks.  I may not watch it next year anyway after the Half Time Show and a few other incidents that probably only people like me notice.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Did they play the Moldavian National Anthem like I'd requested?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did they play the Moldavian National Anthem like I'd requested?


No but they did have a Javelin Throwing contest at halftime , it was off to the side you really had to take notice ,


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Really, that sucks.  I may not watch it next year anyway after the Half Time Show and a few other incidents that probably only people like me notice.


eff that ,i saw what I needed to see when the NFL ** started. They can all choke on the big winky of life


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> No one would be married ...












stain said:


> Morning... Off to pick up another load of free sheet metal. This load should be enough to build a new shop and enough left over for a car port too. Well that's the plan...  View attachment 288174



My hat is off to you for your energy and industry brother Stain!



WeedHopper said:


> I'm watching Moonshiners infuse CBD into Moonshine.



We did that with shine and recreational strains containing THC.  



ROSTERMAN said:


> No but they did have a Javelin Throwing contest at halftime , it was off to the side you really had to take notice ,



Except it was labeled the Javelin Chucking contest.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 14, 2022)

spunom said:


> Wow! So... Unless you pay for TV, you can't watch the Super Bowl? That ain't right.


I wouldn't watch that mess if it was in my back yard. They would be run off at gunpoint.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 14, 2022)

boo said:


> pro mix peat mix...you won't believe the difference they make...


Say, I think pute uses that too, and I am considering. Do you use it once like regular dirt, or do you reuse this promix?

Bubba


----------



## stain (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 288236


thats well done ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 14, 2022)

a couple of bad ideas


----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a couple of bad ideas
> 
> 
> View attachment 288239
> View attachment 288240


So, why did you try it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

ha


----------



## JoseyWales (Feb 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lol,,,cant pick a hole yet. Ones an ass,,the other cant remember where his ass is.
> And i could never be bi,,im to old,,,,my ass hurts just wiping it.
> And stop picking on your Cuz,,,he is just confused. Probably learned it in the Public School System.


It's a proven fact that we now have 62 genders, you know follow the science.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

What's a proven fact is that we have an entire generation that lives in a state of confusion.

You can put a spare tire hump on the back of a Pinto, but it doesn't make it a Lincoln.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288249


Again Outstanding !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

dont know if this the place to put this out
sorry if im wrong but mephisto is selling seeds till they run their lot now fyi


----------



## stain (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Old Hen gave me a Reese's and a small box of Baby Ruth's. Just what my fat arse needed. I went through the 'fridge and found enough goodies to make her an egg pie. I think they call 'em "Quiche" on the left coast. Had sausage, ham, and bacon in it. Even did a mountain of dishes by hand.  She was pleased.
Got to thinking; This is the 51st Valentine's Day I've spent with her. Where does the time go?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2022)

Still laughing my fking ass off.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen gave me a Reese's and a small box of Baby Ruth's. Just what my fat arse needed. I went through the 'fridge and found enough goodies to make her an egg pie. I think they call 'em "Quiche" on the left coast. Had sausage, ham, and bacon in it. Even did a mountain of dishes by hand.  She was pleased.
> Got to thinking; This is the 51st Valentine's Day I've spent with her. Where does the time go?


Damm ,And he can cook too ! much respect !


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Learned to cook around '92. Wife was working second shift, and I got tired of seeing my two year old eating Ramen noodles. I had four Borzois at the time, so if something turned out bad, it got eaten anyhoo.
I always cooked enough to feed the kid and me, and enough left over in case the wife was hungry when she got home. I could always tell when I hit on something good, 'cause she'd wake my butt up at 03:30 (when I had to be up at 06:00) with a pen and paper in hand, asking me how I made it. She knew I'd forget the particulars if she waited.
Fast forward to '06 when I retired. Big brother told me I should start a mom & pop restaurant. I told him, "What part of retired don't you understand". "


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Learned to cook around '92. Wife was working second shift, and I got tired of seeing my two year old eating Ramen noodles. I had four Borzois at the time, so if something turned out bad, it got eaten anyhoo.
> I always cooked enough to feed the kid and me, and enough left over in case the wife was hungry when she got home. I could always tell when I hit on something good, 'cause she'd wake my butt up at 03:30 (when I had to be up at 06:00) with a pen and paper in hand, asking me how I made it. She knew I'd forget the particulars if she waited.
> Fast forward to '06 when I retired. Big brother told me I should start a mom & pop restaurant. I told him, "What part of retired don't you understand". "


I love to cook and can cook like a mofo for a small army. Loves my green egg ,cast iron skillets & dutch ovens and the pot I got from Mrs Palmerri 6 years ago !!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

When I cook soups and stews, I cook like I'm feeding a squad. Hard to cook small.
Had a request for clam chowder for later in the week. Love the stuff.

I miss my Old Boys. My next door neighbor and the next one down from him were widowers. Should have seen their eyes light up when I'd take half of what I cooked and shared. Neither one of 'em had home cooking in a long time.
Old buggers went and died on me. Wasn't my cooking, though!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When I cook soups and stews, I cook like I'm feeding a squad. Hard to cook small.
> Had a request for clam chowder for later in the week. Love the stuff.
> 
> I miss my Old Boys. My next door neighbor and the next one down from him were widowers. Should have seen their eyes light up when I'd take half of what I cooked and shared. Neither one of 'em had home cooking in a long time.
> Old buggers went and died on me. Wasn't my cooking, though!





Hippie420 said:


> When I cook soups and stews, I cook like I'm feeding a squad. Hard to cook small.
> Had a request for clam chowder for later in the week. Love the stuff.
> 
> I miss my Old Boys. My next door neighbor and the next one down from him were widowers. Should have seen their eyes light up when I'd take half of what I cooked and shared. Neither one of 'em had home cooking in a long time.
> Old buggers went and died on me. Wasn't my cooking, though!


I cook for a army but I freeze and portion everything out.
When the garden goes into full swing we can and have tomatoes till i cant eat them any more..
Wish I could grow ice cream !


----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2022)

When I cook it is a fire Hazzard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2022)

My Wife cooks what ever the fk I tell her too cook.
When I say jump she fking........oh shit,here she comes, I gotta go.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

You ain't kiddin' anybody. She'd cut you three ways; Long, deep, and continuous.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2022)

I know that's right brother.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Goodmorning Island Misfits 

I can't seem to wake up this morning.  Time to take a shower.  Two Doctor appointment today.  If everything goes right today, I'll be cooking sp and meatballs.  I received my lights yesterday.  Be putting them up today as soon as TJ wake up.  More coffee.


----------



## stain (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When I cook soups and stews, I cook like I'm feeding a squad. Hard to cook small.
> Had a request for clam chowder for later in the week. Love the stuff.





joeb631 said:


> I cook for a army but I freeze and portion everything out. When the garden goes into full swing we can and have tomatoes till i cant eat them any more..Wish I could grow ice cream !



I enjoy experimenting with new stuff and have developed some killer soup recipes that I whomp up in 16 quart batches to freeze in tubs.  Cooking the same thing day after day bores the sh*t out of me.  

I also like pickling vegetables and am currently experimenting with sous vide as well as cooking under vacuum.

Early PT for my back and neck yesterday, but so far mostly just evaluation with a couple added exercises.  

My last brother-in-law died yesterday of heart failure.  He was about 80 and was scheduled for a pacemaker tomorrow.  My poor sister has outlived three husbands who died of natural causes, two of them after her providing extended caregiving.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

@Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

GW , so sorry for your loss , sincere condolences 

to many damn funerals


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

I enjoy experimenting with new stuff and have developed some killer soup recipes that I whomp up in 16 quart batches to freeze in tubs.  Cooking the same thing day after day bores the sh*t out of me.

I also like pickling vegetables and am currently experimenting with sous vide as well as cooking under vacuum.

Early PT for my back and neck yesterday, but so far mostly just evaluation with a couple added exercises.

My last brother-in-law died yesterday of heart failure.  He was about 80 and was scheduled for a pacemaker tomorrow.  My poor sister has outlived three husbands who died of natural causes, two of them after her providing extended caregiving.
[/QUOTE]
Sorry about your brother-in-law ,a sad time in life .
At 67 One of my favorite lines( I have many) is " Its obvious  you have mistaken me for someone who gives azhit"
I live ,enjoy and try to do the best I can with common sense.
No time left not to be happy


ness2 said:


> Goodmorning Island Misfits
> 
> I can't seem to wake up this morning.  Time to take a shower.  Two Doctor appointment today.  If everything goes right today, I'll be cooking sp and meatballs.  I received my lights yesterday.  Be putting them up today as soon as TJ wake up.  More coffee.View attachment 288292


Nice ! Last time I made meatballs I bought a 10lb sleeve of chop meat from Restaurant Depot and made over 90 of them.
We take our meatballs seriously where I come from . My brothers and my self identify with meatballs in most situations ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 288293


no showin the shite to my wife No thank you !!!


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Happy two toke Tuesday.

@G W. Sorry for your loss.  Like Big said .... We are loosing to many of us O'l farts.



joeb631 said:


> no showin the shite to my wife No thank you !!!


Mrs Pute sees most everything...she didn't trust me before and she sure doesn't trust me now.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Graywolf sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Joe, we gotta talk about your balls sometime. Only one's I make are Swedish meatballs. A restaurant I used to go to (gone now) made the best lasagna meatballs I've ever had. If you cut one in half, it had the smell of an old gym sock that had been left in a locker for a couple of weeks, but tasted like a little slice of heaven. 
First time I ate 'em I was in love. Second time, ordered the same with extra meatballs. A little Italian dude (5'4" tops) came stomping out of the kitchen and said in a very unfriendly voice, "What? I no give you enough meatballs?"
I replied, "They're so damn good, I could never get enough."
He got the biggest smile on his face and walked away standing a bit taller. Miss him and that place.

Any idea what was in 'em?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry for your loss, GW.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288308
> 
> @Tattered Old Graywolf





bigsur51 said:


> GW , so sorry for your loss , sincere condolences to many damn funerals





pute said:


> @G W. Sorry for your loss.  Like Big said .... We are loosing to many of us O'l farts.





ness2 said:


> Graywolf sorry for your loss.





Hippie420 said:


> Sorry for your loss, GW.



Thank ya'll for your compassion and good thoughts!  It is always more poignant and saddening to see another of the good ones reaching their end, with so many I would gladly volunteer instead still wasting good oxygen.    

I'm going to try and reach my sister to make sure she is OK, but she watched it coming for a long time and wasn't taken by surprise.  

They live in Gulfport, so I can't hug her yet, but she is surrounded by two sons and a daughter, as well as their families and her grand families.  Also grand step-children, and great grandchildren from her second and third marriage.  They all adore her, so I have solace in knowing she is well supported right now.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Joe, we gotta talk about your balls sometime. Only one's I make are Swedish meatballs. A restaurant I used to go to (gone now) made the best lasagna meatballs I've ever had. If you cut one in half, it had the smell of an old gym sock that had been left in a locker for a couple of weeks, but tasted like a little slice of heaven.
> First time I ate 'em I was in love. Second time, ordered the same with extra meatballs. A little Italian dude (5'4" tops) came stomping out of the kitchen and said in a very unfriendly voice, "What? I no give you enough meatballs?"
> I replied, "They're so damn good, I could never get enough."
> He got the biggest smile on his face and walked away standing a bit taller. Miss him and that place.
> ...


I fry my onions first ,use fresh parsley and oregano . I  use fresh garlic and add some tomato paste . Hate to say it because at my age I need to stay away from a lot of it is salt. Use enough salt . Good Italian cheese Pecorinno, Romano  or  Toe Cheese !
I use the cheese imported from the holy land  " Cheeses From Nazareth"


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank ya'll for your compassion and good thoughts!  It is always more poignant and saddening to see another of the good ones reaching their end, with so many I would gladly volunteer instead still wasting good oxygen.
> 
> I'm going to try and reach my sister to make sure she is OK, but she watched it coming for a long time and wasn't taken by surprise.
> 
> They live in Gulfport, so I can't hug her yet, but she is surrounded by two sons and a daughter, as well as their families and her grand families.  Also grand step-children, and great grandchildren from her second and third marriage.  They all adore her, so I have solace in knowing she is well supported right now.


If you are adored by others ,you know you have led and lived your life in Grace...


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, that sux.  Hope you gets betterer.



Yes Unca it sure did.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Just got done in town.  Feels good to be home.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Just got done in town.  Feels good to be home.  View attachment 288340


"There No Place Like Home  !" : Dorothy Gale


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> "There No Place Like Home  !" : Dorothy Gale


That ain't no shit. I've been all over the USA on a two holed thumper and had a riot doing it, but nothing was better than seeing "Now entering Genesee County".
Born here, raised here, and will more than likely die here. So be it.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I enjoy experimenting with new stuff and have developed some killer soup recipes that I whomp up in 16 quart batches to freeze in tubs.  Cooking the same thing day after day bores the sh*t out of me.
> 
> I also like pickling vegetables and am currently experimenting with sous vide as well as cooking under vacuum.
> 
> ...


You've likely seen this before, but just in case have you ever had pickled green tomatoes? Small ones, pickled just like a dill pickle.

Very good. It didn't sound so good, but all the others were raving. It's a southern thing is like fried green tomatoes.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That ain't no shit. I've been all over the USA on a two holed thumper and had a riot doing it, but nothing was better than seeing "Now entering Genesee County".
> Born here, raised here, and will more than likely die here. So be it.


We and OUR age group are lucky enough to have had a taste of what our Fore Fathers fought so bravely for. Todays society degrades bravery and tenacity for our righteous freedom.They call it racist and a whole lot of other" WORDS". Complacent ,zombie like ,phone droids people have become . Surprise they even have the gumption to reproduce . Testosterone is extinct .... puttin the pipe down now ...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Joe, we gotta talk about your balls sometime. Only one's I make are Swedish meatballs. A restaurant I used to go to (gone now) made the best lasagna meatballs I've ever had. If you cut one in half, it had the smell of an old gym sock that had been left in a locker for a couple of weeks, but tasted like a little slice of heaven.
> First time I ate 'em I was in love. Second time, ordered the same with extra meatballs. A little Italian dude (5'4" tops) came stomping out of the kitchen and said in a very unfriendly voice, "What? I no give you enough meatballs?"
> I replied, "They're so damn good, I could never get enough."
> He got the biggest smile on his face and walked away standing a bit taller. Miss him and that place.
> ...


Mine are from Sicilian Nana's of a bunch of my friends. Nothing magic, simple Ingredients about the only discussion we have on those is, Some, myself included, prefer fried, all the way for the ones I'm eating on the spot, the others are plopped in the sauce while still pink in the middle. A few drop them in the sauce raw. 

Our sauces are similar, fried paste, usual drill BUT..
Big discussion on cinnamon. The amount that goes In a big frigging pot is very slight, my guess is neither of any of us could tell anyways, but it continues to be a big point for some reason.

Then which Italian sausage making family's sausage to use....mostly, like the funeral parlors it's one of two.
Italian owned ones that is, bunches of others.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Mine are from Sicilian Nana's of a bunch of my friends. Nothing magic, simple Ingredients about the only discussion we have on those is, Some, myself included, prefer fried, all the way for the ones I'm eating on the spot, the others are plopped in the sauce while still pink in the middle. A few drop them in the sauce raw.
> 
> Our sauces are similar, fried paste, usual drill BUT..
> Big discussion on cinnamon. The amount that goes In a big frigging pot is very slight, my guess is neither of any of us could tell anyways, but it continues to be a big point for some reason.
> ...


Nothing in my life is that by the book .When I cook I look in the ref. and pull out whats there and going soon .
I have been married and divorced and have lived with and do so now with  my Girl. I have also been a bachelor and I know how to keep my self fed !
I also am lucky with some of my customers/friends who own restaurants, bakery's and pizza joints. I can be charming when it results in me being fed ...lol


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That ain't no shit. I've been all over the USA on a two holed thumper and had a riot doing it, but nothing was better than seeing "Now entering Genesee County".
> Born here, raised here, and will more than likely die here. So be it.


I've been a nomad ever since I was able to leave the nest. I never really had a home. It ruined me and saved me at the same time. The desire for a home has led me to believe there just isn't one for me. I've tried to make one several times. I stay in a place until my shelf life runs out, and I move on. Sometimes I wish I could settle down, but it's usually because of the situation I'm in at the time. Most times I create that situation, but sometimes the situation creates me. I envy people who have a home, but I lament self-perceived complacency that leads to it. I guess I'm just too full of wonder and wander.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> I've been a nomad ever since I was able to leave the nest. I never really had a home. It ruined me and saved me at the same time. The desire for a home has led me to believe there just isn't one for me. I've tried to make one several times. I stay in a place until my shelf life runs out, and I move on. Sometimes I wish I could settle down, but it's usually because of the situation I'm in at the time. Most times I create that situation, but sometimes the situation creates me. I envy people who have a home, but I lament the complacency that leads to it. I guess I'm just too full of wonder and wander.


I keep my mind in wonder most of the time and my mind wanders all of the time ...
I went into my own business at 25 and stayed within 20 miles to  where i was a pup


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I keep my mind in wonder most of the time and my mind wanders all of the time ...
> I went into my own business at 25 and stayed within 20 miles to  where i was a pup


See... I envy that. I edited my post because I didn't mean having a home or roots is from complacency. Just that since I've never had one, I see it differently I guess.


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

I better stop before I try to make this a therapy session


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

Dress for the job you want


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Dress for the job you want
> View attachment 288345


stunning ...!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> See... I envy that. I edited my post because I didn't mean having a home or roots is from complacency. Just that since I've never had one, I see it differently I guess.


sometimes thats what we are dealt with if thats a good word for it. I tend to ride a wave i try not to fight a wave !


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> stunning ...!


That was a while ago. I'm in better shape now


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> That was a while ago. I'm in better shape now


you looked like a heart breaker .....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> I better stop before I try to make this a therapy session View attachment 288344


I had problems with the Rorschach tests. All of 'em reminded me of a gun. Why do doctors have so many pictures of guns?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had problems with the Rorschach tests. All of 'em reminded me of a gun. Why do doctors have so many pictures of guns?


I have always had problems with tests too. Ninth grade was the longest 2 years of my life  ...
I think they so many pictures of guns is because there are so many  guns...


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had problems with the Rorschach tests. All of 'em reminded me of a gun. Why do doctors have so many pictures of guns?


"The money's in the treatment baby not in the cure..." - Motionless in White


----------



## spunom (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I have always had problems with tests too. Ninth grade was the longest 2 years of my life  ...
> I think they so many pictures of guns is because there are so many  guns...


I don't have enough.....

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I don't have enough.....
> 
> Bubba


you probably have enough to arm all of us so God bless you brother...if every home did that we'd be a far stronger country...ask californians and new yorkers...only the bad guys have them...if one of the outdoor motion detectors goes off so do dutch and I...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I don't have enough.....
> 
> Bubba


like fishing poles ,never enough


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

fried green tomatoes and okra were staples when I lived in Oklahoma 

talk about nomads , I quit counting how many times I’ve moved when I got to 60

over 60 now and I am not done

i blame it on my ancestral genes , Portuguese and Scandinavian , great explorers

i am directly related to Pocahontas and my 10th great grampa was a Chief in the Eastern Cherokee Nation Wolf Clan

three of my grampas were founding fathers in the Moron , oops , I mean Mormon church and hung out with Brigham Young

and all of this has about zero special privileges , zero…..maybe if I dropped my gramps name Colonel Chester Loveland I could get some cheap land in Utah

yeah , but other than that , a big fat Zero


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> you probably have enough to arm all of us so God bless you brother...if every home did that we'd be a far stronger country...ask californians and new yorkers...only the bad guys have them...if one of the outdoor motion detectors goes off so do dutch and I...


Out my back basement walkout door, to back of yard over fence, now in trees large creek with at least 5 foot concrete tube goes across street. Emerging from the other side I can snipe anyone around my house from that covered position.

On the other hand, should situation call for it, just go out front door and shoot them in face. Fookem 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> like fishing poles ,never enough


I have 3 fishing poles. A little ultralight spinning set up, a medium weight spinning and a light weight fly rod. Haven't used them in 30 years.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> you probably have enough to arm all of us so God bless you brother...if every home did that we'd be a far stronger country...ask californians and new yorkers...only the bad guys have them...if one of the outdoor motion detectors goes off so do dutch and I...





bigsur51 said:


> fried green tomatoes and okra were staples when I lived in Oklahoma
> 
> talk about nomads , I quit counting how many times I’ve moved when I got to 60
> 
> ...


Wow ,The closest thing I get to that was my Grandfather was a barber in my town 90 years ago and my Grandmother made the best meatballs in town ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> dont know if this the place to put this out
> sorry if im wrong but mephisto is selling seeds till they run their lot now fyi


Mephisto is a no ** class act . If thats what your after they are first class.
order Mon at 3 and will get them by Friday 
on another note seeds north ? who sell canuk seads had a 60% sale and I bought one puck.
sent cash because i did not want to get a international mo. After 1 month I thought i was robbed but they responded they had the payment .It would cost $22 for insurance for $60 worth of seeds so i said negative.It has been stuck in customs for 3 weeks


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have 3 fishing poles. A little ultralight spinning set up, a medium weight spinning and a light weight fly rod. Haven't used them in 30 years.
> 
> Bubba


I live near the ocean ,the sound and a good amount of fresh water with boats canoes ,poles and i havent fished in 4 years because of my legs


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Out my back basement walkout door, to back of yard over fence, now in trees large creek with at least 5 foot concrete tube goes across street. Emerging from the other side I can snipe anyone around my house from that covered position.
> 
> On the other hand, should situation call for it, just go out front door and shoot them in face. Fookem
> 
> Bubba


I liked to see them with a facial personally.


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I live near the ocean ,the sound and a good amount of fresh water with boats canoes ,poles and i havent fished in 4 years because of my legs


you mentioned it so I'm gonna ask...what's happened to the legs...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> you mentioned it so I'm gonna ask...what's happened to the legs...


no badly worded .I had a 3 hour back operation . I have impinged spine and a drop foot . My left foot and ankle is numb. My balance is off and I cant dance like i used to . I can and do walk depending on terrain with a cane . Fortunate I dont carry anything any more having help .Only go as high as a eight foot ladder no extension ladders..I am for damm sure better off than a lot of folks.Had a to do with bladder cancer 20 years ago  and did well with that . Im happy as a clam for the most part. and somewhat smarter than I look ...


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

no pictures so the jury is out on that one...damn, operation fallout, that's gotta suck...I had a nerve block for surgery years ago, couldn't feel my arm for 2 days, can't imagine not feeling your foot and ankle...y uor old lady said you can't dance worth a shiit so there no loss there right...guess there's a reason we've all survived the storm thus far...hoping for smooth sailing


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

@ joe^^^ not me I look a lot smarter than I am.  I married the prom queen and am the president of the Elks club


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

oh gawd, now I won't be able to sleep tonight after seeing that smilin craklin eatin country boy...soooweee...I can hear them banjo's from here...


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> oh gawd, now I won't be able to sleep tonight after seeing that smilin craklin eatin country boy...soooweee...I can hear them banjo's from here...


Only thing that boy knows is how to "Choke His Chicken".


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> @ joe^^^ not me I look a lot smarter than I am.  I married the prom queen and am the president of the Elks club





boo said:


> no pictures so the jury is out on that one...damn, operation fallout, that's gotta suck...I had a nerve block for surgery years ago, couldn't feel my arm for 2 days, can't imagine not feeling your foot and ankle...y uor old lady said you can't dance worth a shiit so there no loss there right...guess there's a reason we've all survived the storm thus far...hoping for smooth sailing


Wow ,No wonder he married the prom queen  ,probabley knows the Elks secret hand shake too
No one listens to my old lady anyway!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Only thing that boy knows is how to "Choke His Chicken".


unless  he has any sheep ...


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Good night.  Help wanted. Night Shift Narc.  No pay and everybody hates you. Apply To another place.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 16, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I liked to see them with a facial personally.


I have a scope?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.  Help wanted. Night Shift Narc.  No pay and everybody hates you. Apply To another place.


Wish I could apply ,past my bedtime  damm


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have a scope?


works for me!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2022)

lets go play in the snow for a few minutes they all said…..now they will not come back to work

everyone will have to make their own coffee until further notice



I am not leaving she said






go where?…not me shaggy










go to hell Mr Big








he said let’s go to work!









we are gonna serve something hot but it ain’t coffee







i forgot my underwear 








I’ll be there as soon as I finish this coffee







hahahaahhaa!….no work today girls!








I need more beers








I’ll be back after I pick up Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lets go play in the snow for a few minutes they all said…..now they will not come back to work
> 
> everyone will have to make their own coffee until further notice
> 
> ...


Now she is perfect


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> If you are adored by others ,you know you have led and lived your life in Grace...



She is my charming sister with all the charisma that everyone likes, my favorite and a force to be reckoned with.  Bright, captain of her high school basketball team, prom and homecoming queen, district manager for a major food distributor, et al, besides raising two sons and a daughter of her own and another from her second husband.  Her third husbands' daughters were already grown when they married, but they all adore her as well.  

She is about 73 years old now and in good health, whose greatest passion in life is her family, most recently including great grandchildren that she dotes and fawns over, so I watch yet another generation fall under her charm.



Bubba said:


> You've likely seen this before, but just in case have you ever had pickled green tomatoes? Small ones, pickled just like a dill pickle. Very good. It didn't sound so good, but all the others were raving. It's a southern thing is like fried green tomatoes. Bubba



Sounds delicious!  I'll give it a shot.



joeb631 said:


> We and OUR age group are lucky enough to have had a taste of what our Fore Fathers fought so bravely for. Todays society degrades bravery and tenacity for our righteous freedom.They call it racist and a whole lot of other" WORDS". Complacent ,zombie like ,phone droids people have become . Surprise they even have the gumption to reproduce . Testosterone is extinct .... puttin the pipe down now ...



It is sad when national pride gets labeled racist, when we are such a mix of races and nationalities acting together as one to make what we are proud of a reality.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lets go play in the snow for a few minutes they all said…..now they will not come back to work
> 
> everyone will have to make their own coffee until further notice
> 
> ...


needed a sweater to look at those beauties...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lets go play in the snow for a few minutes they all said…..now they will not come back to work
> 
> everyone will have to make their own coffee until further notice
> 
> ...


Must be Canadian women....................


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Must be Canadian women....................


would like to keep some warm if they would let me..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> would like to keep some warm if they would let me..



I've sure grown to admire them......................


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Send a couple of those girls my way Big!   The weather forecast keeps upping the predicted snow totals on the next storm coming today.  The foothills above the city (me) could get close to a foot.  

I need to get my ducks in a row before the shi-t hits the fan.  Supposed to start snowing about noon.  My security system is also not functioning properly .... Not a good start to my day.


----------



## ness (Feb 16, 2022)

Good afternoon, folks 58 F and Partly sunny.  I can't seem to wake up today.  May take a nap today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2022)

The white stuff isn't supposed to get here until tomorrow morning, then it kicks in big time after 15:00. High wind gusts are just now arriving. Supposedly going to be white out situations with a combination of wind and snow.
Got a feeling this'll be the last one of the season (he says, optimistically).
49 degrees here, but it ain't gonna last long.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2022)

This is the guy I get my weather info from. Remember all the tornadoes we had at the tail end of last year? He predicted all of 'em.


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Got the security system back on line, girls got H2O.  Snow Armageddon is starting to close things down here an it isn't even here yet...pussies what would they do if they lived in the mountains.

@Hippie......we get snow here late into May...this won't be our last one.  Actually March and April is our two snowiest months.  Hang on....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2022)

one of the indoor grows of an old friend from the cabana , seaweed

his outdoor grow is huge and perfect

down in legal Oklahoma , who would have thunk


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2022)

That electric bill's gotta be a killer.


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

How about how much the trim crew costs.  Last time I checked trimmers were getting $20/hr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Damn Hopper, you would think it's coffee time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

Thats more like Beer 30.


----------



## stain (Feb 16, 2022)

Big storm coming and I'm going fishing. They usually bite good before the front blows through. Off I go..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)

A friend of mine artwork


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Hopper, you would think it's coffee time.


Its after eight and if i drink coffee now im up all nite.
Im new here ,do i wait tomorrow to look with coffee or can i look now...


----------



## boo (Feb 16, 2022)

go ahead, take a peek...I'm gonna twist up a phattie and call it a night...I got my ass kicked today and my bed looks mighty comfy about now...one day I'll act my age...


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Fact is my mind writes a check my body can't cash.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Fact is my mind writes a check my body can't cash.


I ran out of checks ...


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I ran out of checks ...


I still write bad ckecks


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 17, 2022)

Mine have all bounced.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

pute said:


> How about how much the trim crew costs.  Last time I checked trimmers were getting $20/hr.


At time of hire I insist that all my trimmers have to be naked to cut back on the theft problems we discovered in the past. 
Nothing better than a room full of slightly plump gals ...................... just saying


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

boo said:


> go ahead, take a peek...I'm gonna twist up a phattie and call it a night...I got my ass kicked today and my bed looks mighty comfy about now...one day I'll act my age...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

*REMEMBER TO ENTER BUD OF THE MONTH



*​


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Mine have all bounced.


mine are draggin on the floor...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

MY HERO !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

Little side note  first good morning gents and the second I ordered from Mephisto on Mon @ 3 and it arrived today . Mean whie I have a mr canuck hockey puck i got on sale at customs for 3 weeks . Im happy and sad .


----------



## stain (Feb 17, 2022)

Brrrr from 75 to 20f in less than 12 hrs. RMH at full blast...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

stain said:


> Brrrr from 75 to 20f in less than 12 hrs. RMH at full blast... View attachment 288437


I checked both my thumbs to be honest....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

Average thumb length is 50mm (1.96850394 Inches), so the average penis is 150mm (not quite 6inches)


----------



## Bubba (Feb 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Average thumb length is 50mm (1.96850394 Inches), so the average penis is 150mm (not quite 6inches)


Obviously determined by somebody with short pecker disease. Lol.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Average thumb length is 50mm (1.96850394 Inches), so the average penis is 150mm (not quite 6inches)


Did you do your own research? Were you in charge of shortarm inspections?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

Are You'll saying Google is incorrect?
Google will ban you surely


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Average thumb length is 50mm (1.96850394 Inches), so the average penis is 150mm (not quite 6inches)



But only about the diameter of a beer can.

The housekeepers swabbed the place out yesterday and Grayfox bought groceries, so we are wallowing in splendor and surfeit this morning.  

We bumped into Maeve cruising through the park, about a one year old female Irish Wolfhound the size of a small pony.  What an energetic glad faced sweetheart.  Miss Layla and her had a good romp taking in most of the park in big circles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2022)

I stretched my thumbs. Still didnt work.


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I checked both my thumbs to be honest....


What if one thumb is longer that the other?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Obviously determined by somebody with short pecker disease. Lol.
> 
> Bubba


Glad


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But only about the diameter of a beer can.
> 
> The housekeepers swabbed the place out yesterday and Grayfox bought groceries, so we are wallowing in splendor and surfeit this morning.
> 
> We bumped into Maeve cruising through the park, about a one year old female Irish Wolfhound the size of a small pony.  What an energetic glad faced sweetheart.  Miss Layla and her had a good romp taking in most of the park in big circles.


Nothing better than happy pups playing ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

pute said:


> What if one thumb is longer that the other?


Nothing I have is long ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I stretched my thumbs. Still didnt work.


You are stretching the wrong appendage brother ...
Trust me ,after 50 + years  of my dedication to that worked, and  I will soon be breaking the 4 inch mark ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 288390


Now that's the kind of trim I like to do .......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok, quit measuring your peckers and move on....ha ha!

Just got back from a nice brisk walk.  Still in the 20's with a slight breeze.  Good thing we bundled up.  That wind was cold. 

Actually had a pretty productive day.  Got a new emissions sticker for Mrs Putes car, snow detail completed and now the walk is done.  Nothing left to do but get stoned. So......I will do just that.  My only problem is what flavor.....all these choices.  I know, will mix a few and have a cocktail.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, quit measuring your peckers and move on....ha ha!
> 
> Just got back from a nice brisk walk.  Still in the 20's with a slight breeze.  Good thing we bundled up.  That wind was cold.
> 
> Actually had a pretty productive day.  Got a new emissions sticker for Mrs Putes car, snow detail completed and now the walk is done.  Nothing left to do but get stoned. So......I will do just that.  My only problem is what flavor.....all these choices.  I know, will mix a few and have a cocktail.


Some guys has all the luck !!
ps : how did you know what I was doing ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

If Stop Signs Were Pictures ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 288457
> If Stop Signs Were Pictures ..


Stand to be corrected by my friend in law enforcement ,its not a stop sign it is a merge ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Stand to be corrected by my friend in law enforcement ,its not a stop sign it is a merge ...


Wrong again
It would be this


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

Here are dangerous curves.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here are dangerous curves.
> View attachment 288483
> View attachment 288484
> View attachment 288485
> View attachment 288486


Good Morning My Angels ... O mine eyes  have seen the glory.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288487


Kinda like veal but little on the fatty side . I like veal ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

I like my Gals Healthy not boney


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like my Gals Healthy not boney


I like my Gals  agreeable and sweet  ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2022)

Attitude counts!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 288491
> 
> 
> Attitude counts!
> ...


AYE CARUMBA , Yes  but i can overlook a lot of things .. ........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> AYE CARUMBA , Yes  but i can overlook a lot of things .. ........



I have a few times in moments of loneliness..............


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have a few times in moments of loneliness..............


me2 and have been surprised


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wrong again
> It would be this
> View attachment 288482




one of my favorite signs

this one is the back road to Deckers and Woodland Park from I70


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my favorite signs
> 
> this one is the back road to Deckers and Woodland Park from I70
> 
> ...


lotta bike !


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 18, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> lotta bike !



thanks..just a standard Electraglide


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks..just a standard Electraglide


I love them , now not really a bike kinda guy. I had a BMW 800 boxer which was more my speed . Where I live you have to be delusional to even think of riding with every distracted ,cell phone ass texting twat on the road . maybe upstate but not here. Got clipped by a douche at a light , and thank you Lord I got minimal damage ( bike didnt).


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks..just a standard Electraglide


Your a lot better looking than what everyone was sayin..!..


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

No more snow machines or motorcycles for me.  I go crazy on them....I have a need for speed and sooner or later that catches up with you.

My last round of cuts are starting to show roots.  I have a couple of out door growers that I share cuts with every spring.  I should have them all ready in a couple of weeks.  I don't need the extra work but friend are friends.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 18, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like my Gals  agreeable and sweet  ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 18, 2022)

I like my women how I like my coffee

full of alcohol , Kahului or Irish Cream


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I like my women how I like my coffee
> 
> full of alcohol , Kahului or Irish Cream


I like my well sedated, unencumbered and don't  see too good ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

Least mine has some class.


----------



## stain (Feb 18, 2022)

Do I look like I got a good buzz on.....


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

I liked it best when Mrs Pute was knocked up and blind.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 288500


she's  perfect


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 288501


she's perfect too....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 18, 2022)

stain said:


> Do I look like I got a good buzz on.....
> 
> View attachment 288513


I would have to say I think so !


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

Good morning, fellow Islanders. Can't believe I'm the first castaway to post today!
Cold as the dickens and windy here. If spring is coming, it's taking its sweet, easy time.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. Can't believe I'm the first castaway to post today!
> Cold as the dickens and windy here. If spring is coming, it's taking its sweet, easy time.


good Morning !
Very cold here and my winky has retreated to warmer ground


----------



## ness (Feb 19, 2022)

Good morning, Misfits time to start another day.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Misfits time to start another day.


Good Morning , can I start after my nap?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Least mine has some class.


...Even if it was _third_...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

My brother Big posts pics of his hidey hole.  Here is Chateau Sneakydicker's road.  My house is up the driveway from the flag.  Behind you in this pic is a canal with duckies, fishies, turkles, a pair of local otters, and a blue jillion iguanas.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My brother Big posts pics of his hidey hole.  Here is Chateau Sneakydicker's road.  My house is up the driveway from the flag.  Behind you in this pic is a canal with duckies, fishies, turkles, a pair of local otters, and a blue jillion iguanas.
> 
> View attachment 288588


watching the otters must be cool ,seems like hunting iguanas with air rifles is a thing now


----------



## stain (Feb 19, 2022)

Miled buzz on.... I'm mean mild day among the oaktrees 50's.

waiting for the warmer days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. Can't believe I'm the first castaway to post today!
> Cold as the dickens and windy here. If spring is coming, it's taking its sweet, easy time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

@Unca Walt  Riffle  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm watching one of my all time favorite movies.
This Park Is Mine with Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

stain said:


> Miled buzz on.... I'm mean mild day among the oaktrees 50's.
> 
> waiting for the warmer days
> 
> View attachment 288589


boy ,dats one strange looking bud....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm watching one of my all time favorite movies.
> This Park Is Mine with Tommy Lee Jones.


going to ck it out i like tommy lee


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Unca Walt  Riffle  LOL
> View attachment 288592


makes my garand look like a toy !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288593


I have a lot to say on this ,but dont know how to say it ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I have a lot to say on this ,but dont know how to say it ...


Once a sheep herder ................................always a sheep herder


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288591


Funny ,When you said islanders I always think of Gilligan's Island.
I always felt if they had killed Gilligan from the very start, they would have gotten off the island 3 years sooner ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Once a sheep herder ................................always a sheep herder


glad the sheep keep their mouths shut too ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Even has Glasses LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Joeb631,,,,It's a great Movie. Kinda like 1st Blood with Stallon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

I smell his brain cells burning something up ......................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Man Good Thing I never tried real Coke


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

Just made a squad sized pot of New England clam chowder. Old Hen dived on it like a duck on a June bug. Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Want to hear something funny.
I just went to the room and ask my Son what the fk he did to the water level in my toilet.
He jumped up and said Dad I haven't touched the toilet. He went to the bathroom and looked. He said what's wrong. I said I just took a pee and the water is a lot deeper.
You should have seen his face. He fking busted out laughing and so did my Wife. He took that shit hook line and sinker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Want to hear something funny.
> I just went to the room and ask my Son what the fk he did to the water level in my toilet.
> He jumped up and said Dad I haven't touched the toilet. He went to the bathroom and looked. He said what's wrong. I said I just took a pee and the water is a lot deeper.
> You should have seen his face. He fking busted out laughing and so did my Wife. He took that shit hook line and sinker.


Hopper Are you allowed to drink red wine?
A buddy of mine has AFib and doc said NO RED WINE at all Just wondering why


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hopper Are you allowed to drink red wine?
> A buddy of mine has AFib and doc said NO RED WINE at all Just wondering why


Found it




__





						Red wine, resveratrol and atrial fibrillation
					





					www.aim-digest.com
				



Dang that sucks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288599
> 
> View attachment 288600


Don't believe a word they say ,they all lie and in Italian we call them "Putanas"


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Joeb631,,,,It's a great Movie. Kinda like 1st Blood with Stallon.


Im in !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

Warning ,Please don.t try this at home Please ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made a squad sized pot of New England clam chowder. Old Hen dived on it like a duck on a June bug. Turned out pretty good if I say so myself.


You rock ! Loves me clam chowder . We have great clams in the great south bay in Long Island


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Once a sheep herder ................................always a sheep herder


You seem to know  lot about sheep I've noticed ...


----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

that chick on the door is a roster kinda woman...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

boo said:


> that chick on the door is a roster kinda woman...


Oh God ,What have I done ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 19, 2022)

What kind of car is this ?


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

Over and out.  Get some rest Joe.....long day tomorrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> watching the otters must be cool ,seems like hunting iguanas with air rifles is a thing now


Ricky (a sooper nice guy whose house would be behind you about 200' from that pic) is a vegetarian Hindu.

I could go down the canal on his property and nail a hundred pounds of iguanas with my crossbow... but that's not how Ricky rolls, and I respect that.

They've gotta come through the woods or down the road to get to Chateau Sneakydicker, so they... don't.  Except for that one that got a .22 in the noggin for stomping across my lawn.

The otters are kewl.  And pretty big. About 4 feet.  When we first saw them, the scenario went thisaway:

My grandling Jadey and Himself were sitting at the edge of the canal when she said, "Grampa, what's that?"

About 50 feet away, I glanced and saw what I thought was a cat.  Yeah.  And the "cat" suddenly slid into the water.  Another beastie followed from the woods, and it was clearly an otter.

Ten seconds later, the first otter came out of the canal and sat down on the grassy edge and began to eat a fish like a sandwich.  A minute later, the two of them were side-by-side having lunch with Jadey and Gramps.

They are cute as can be:





And I am getting old and cannot remember where I posted the pic of the foxie that came trotting across my back yard.  Was it here?  Well here it is anyway:





I have never gotten a pic of Absolute Unit.  <-- that is the ultra-tubby racketycoon that lives here.  He is so fat, he looks like a hedgehog -- his legs are way too small.

This ain't him.  Absolute Unit is fatter:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hopper Are you allowed to drink red wine?
> A buddy of mine has AFib and doc said NO RED WINE at all Just wondering why


Don't like Wine and nope I can't drink it even if I did. I drink beer and sometimes I sip on some moonshine. And I do mean sip.
I even stopped messing with RSO because I'm never sure what's in it. Had a bad AFib attack after the last RSO I did. One of the worst I've ever had. Wife got so scared she called an ambulance. I was finally able to get it under control as the ambulance pulled up. My Beta Blocker keeps it pretty much under control most the time. That shit sucks and can be very scary. By the time it stops I feel like I got run over by a truck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

🎖MOVED FROM AFAR:



WeedHopper said:


> My youngest Son is 34. Damn GMO ya make me feel old.


MY youngest son, Weedy, is [drum roll] 53.

AND I AM MOVING THIS TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FRIGGIN FENCE WHERE IT SHOULD BE, DAMMIT.

OK.  Here it is.  Let's go here, Brandons, with this sorta stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

If I do this enuf, will there be anyone that gets the idea?



WeedHopper said:


> Old bastard.


I am older than my grandmother. 

And again:  I AM MOVING THIS REPLY TO WHERE *PUTE* NEEDS IT TO BE.

HOW ABOUT WAKING THE FUK UP, PILGRIMS???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Warning ,Please don.t try this at home Please ....


From your Private Porn Collection?
Little Large for Roster Im afraid , I like them with a lil meat not rolls of jelly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If I do this enuf, will there be anyone that gets the idea?
> 
> 
> I am older than my grandmother.
> ...


Morning Walt
I am glad I never worked for the man, the word mean old bastard comes to mind LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't like Wine and nope I can't drink it even if I did. I drink beer and sometimes I sip on some moonshine. And I do mean sip.
> I even stopped messing with RSO because I'm never sure what's in it. Had a bad AFib attack after the last RSO I did. One of the worst I've ever had. Wife got so scared she called an ambulance. I was finally able to get it under control as the ambulance pulled up. My Beta Blocker keeps it pretty much under control most the time. That shit sucks and can be very scary. By the time it stops I feel like I got run over by a truck.


*Weedy -- this is sooper important to you.  Straight arrow:*

AFib is the upper left chamber of your heart going nuts.  It is supposed to trigger the biggest chamber (lower left) to SQUOOSH out blood about 60 times a minute.

When you are in AFib, that "regulator" upper left chamber tries to get the big one to pump 200 times a minute.  It just sorta vibrates.

THIS IS SECRETLY VERY VERY DANGEROUS.  <-- You are in AFib... you can walk and talk, but you feel like Death taking a shiit.  You are not panicky, you can handle it.

WRONG.

Here is the deadly sneaky danger (I learned this from MySonTheDoctor when I went into Afib -- he just happened to be only about 50 miles away when his momma called him.)

Inside that upper left chamber of your heart, Weedy, there is a small "pocket" in the top.

While you are in AFib, not all of the blood in that chamber can get out.  Some gets stuck in that little pocket.

Know what happens when blood gets held still against other blood?  Yup.  IT CLOTS.

Big deal, ya say.  Well... you "get over it" -- just exactly like you did -- and maybe, just maybe this time... the gun did not go off.  When that clot gets expelled after you "got over it", and things were back to normal, something _*else*_ can happen:

*1. * The clotted chunk can possibly be slowly broken down before it gets too far. Missed. <-- You got door Number 1 last time.  You've used up your luck.

*2.* The clotted chunk can get into the smaller arteries in your brain.  STROKE/DEATH

*3.* The clotted chunk can get into the smaller caronal arteries that supply blood to your heart muscles. HEART ATTACK/DEATH

*4.*  The clotted chunk can get into your leg.  PHLEBITIS/CRIPPLING

The part I MUST drive into your head:  The AFib has stopped... You think it has now passed.  

*IT HAS NOT NECESSARILY PASSED AT ALL.*

So from this day forward, here is your *Unca Walt Plan For Survival:*

If you go AFib... *STOP!  CALL 911 <-- ONLY 911*

The reason:  Let's say you live reasonably close to a hospital and you can drive like a maniac and get there in *12 minutes*. (No way I could) BUT!! Suppose your condition -- if it persists for *15 minutes* -- will result in permanent damage or death.

You pull up to the ER, and they get you in there... oops.

You call an ambulance... NO DIFFERENCE from you being driven there by your spouse.

You call 911... and the *ER COMES TO YOU!! *<-- Everything in the ER is in the 911 Truck. Everything.

That includes a Professional Driver (TINS), and an ER-qualified person in back taking the proper measures to save your arse.

Tell me you will do it thisaway.  NEVER drive, NEVER be driven, *have the hospital come to you at 70MPH with whistles and road-clearing sirens.*

It makes the difference every day:  Some do it the right way, some do not have the knowledge, and therefore have strokes, heart attacks and die.

A LATE INFORMATIONAL ADD:

When my Beautiful Witch called 911, TWO ER trucks arrived in under 5 minutes!

Waitaminnit, Unca, you said the horsepistol ER was 15 minutes away... How'd they do dat?

Turns out, Pilgrims, when you dial 911, ALL the Fire Departments get the call.  And they are all over the fargin place.  The horsepistol also gets the call, but they never send out an ambulance.  No need. They just get set to take care of you after you exit the Mobile ER.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Weedy -- this is sooper important to you.  Straight arrow:*
> 
> AFib is the upper left chamber of your heart going nuts.  It is supposed to trigger the biggest chamber (lower left) to SQUOOSH out blood about 60 times a minute.
> 
> ...


Preaching to the choir brother. I know all about it. That's why I'm on Plavic. Blood thinners can help with the blood clots. And yes it is always on my mind. By the way I live 10mins from the Hospital that did my open heart surgery. Never had AFib untill the god damn surgery. Usually I have maybe one or two attacks a year. The last one due to fking RSO oil. My Beta Blocker keeps it under control most the time. And when it happens I know a few tricks that can help stop it. The one caused by RSO was the worst it's ever been. Fking sucked and hurt like h.ell. Feels like I got run over by a truck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Preaching to the choir brother. I know all about it. That's why I'm on Plavic. Blood thinners can help with the blood clots. And yes it is always on my mind. By the way I live 10mins from the Hospital that did my open heart surgery. Never had AFib untill the god damn surgery. Usually I have maybe one or two attacks a year. The last one due to fking RSO oil. My Beta Blocker keeps it under control most the time. And when it happens I know a few tricks that can help stop it. The one caused by RSO was the worst it's ever been. Fking sucked and hurt like h.ell. Feels like I got run over by a truck.


As long as you promise NOT to drive and to call 911.

And that goes for alla youse lurkers who have terrible emergency plans.  Free fer nuffing from yer Unca.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

I did have a small attack once while driving. It was not fun. Scared the crap outta me because I was in the middle lane in heavy traffic.
When it happens you get a little dizzy and you sweat like a mother fker. I was trying to get over to the side of the road. Thank God it only lasted a few minutes. I had forgot to take my Beta Blocker that morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

From my bro @Big:  A quote...

*"...sone who will be 50 teal soon..."* <-- To which I gotta ask:  When he turns 50 teal, what will you do with the original sone?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Over and out.  Get some rest Joe.....long day tomorrow.


Ho


pute said:


> Over and out.  Get some rest Joe.....long day tomorrow.


I almost chocked on my coffee and im still laughing ...gotta change a shirt i just put on ! lol


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ricky (a sooper nice guy whose house would be behind you about 200' from that pic) is a vegetarian Hindu.
> 
> I could go down the canal on his property and nail a hundred pounds of iguanas with my crossbow... but that's not how Ricky rolls, and I respect that.
> 
> ...


Wow so cool ! Otters are not small !


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> From my bro @Big:  A quote...
> 
> *"...sone who will be 50 teal soon..."* <-- To which I gotta ask:  When he turns 50 teal, what will you do with the original sone?



im glad you had fun with my spellcheck handicap Mr Wordsmith


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 20, 2022)

Hey, I am not super computer smart. This gives my identity away I believe. Can a Mod go ahead and delete that last one here for me. Sorry !


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Hey, I am not super computer smart. This gives my identity away I believe. Can a Mod go ahead and delete that last one here for me. Sorry !


Gone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Hey, I am not super computer smart. This gives my identity away I believe. Can a Mod go ahead and delete that last one here for me. Sorry !


But Roster now knows where you live LOL





But I already did so no need to worry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

I'll bring the donuts


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 20, 2022)

Leave you're bullet injector. haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

OK Im out Later


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Weedy -- this is sooper important to you.  Straight arrow:*
> 
> AFib is the upper left chamber of your heart going nuts.  It is supposed to trigger the biggest chamber (lower left) to SQUOOSH out blood about 60 times a minute.
> 
> ...


People should print this out 100% spot on . You need to be your own patient advocate. Never forget I am in Miami airport 20 years ago and on a framed big picture was written  " I am a architect with this education training blah blah and it was written like a drunken 5 year od and after what he said "Till I had a stroke " and he made his point . I learned . 5 years ago my Honey and I were going out for a drive then all of the sudden double vision . She was driving which usually not the case.Drove right to a good hospital Could not even get out of the car and in a calm voice stated I think Im having a stroke . Now Im a talker,so right in the Er Im yaking . A Dr who was obviously Italian was there. They gave me a clot buster with 4 folks around me .I start talking to the Dr. on how he makes his sauce. A nurse feeds me a fig newton to see how I can swallow and I start choking. Everyones yaking at this point then they realize Im choking ,they put out a code .people rush in .they vac out the fig newton and with out skipping a beat continue with my sauce talk. Still had double vision ,they put me on a floor . Could not make wee wee. Later that night after a catheter was removed my two pretty nurses faces became one . My only side effect since then thank God is it seems i consume more weed than before. Long story longer if I did not react and not ** around i was lucky. A friend of mine did not react and went much later than needed be . He has issues


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I'll bring the donuts
> View attachment 288652


what about my diet


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 288654


always seem I don't got what I need and get what I don't need. ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288655
> 
> View attachment 288656


We all can't be so lucky ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

This is hysterical.


----------



## stain (Feb 20, 2022)

Look at all the purdy colors.....stoned again!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

stain said:


> Look at all the purdy colors.....stoned again!
> 
> View attachment 288664
> View attachment 288665


never seen buds so purty ,I must be doing something wrong..


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> what about my diet


Dye it? What color is it now?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Dye it? What color is it now?


 very wrinkly ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT  Please take note ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Last yrs.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Last yrs.
> View attachment 288668
> View attachment 288669
> View attachment 288670
> ...


Magnificent!  God's colors !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

His wife is still buying him flowers weekly^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> His wife is still buying him flowers weekly^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Ooh shots fired ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Don't be jealous Roster. Hippie will buy some for that reach around you gave him.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> This is hysterical.



Four guys were brought before a judge.  The first was asked his profession:

*"I am a cork soaker.  I soak corks before they are put into wine bottles."*

The second was asked:

*"I am a sock tucker.  I tuck a new pair socks in each new pair of shoes in the boxes."*

The third:

*"I am a coke stacker.  I stack cases of coke."*

The last, standing there in drag:

_*"I don't know any more, Your Honor, these big guyth have me tho confuthed!"*_


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

stain said:


> Do I look like I got a good buzz on.....
> 
> View attachment 288513


Nice rack

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Leave you're bullet injector. haha


Want hand installation fron Dr Roster

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. Time to live through another day of living the dream. Hope your buds are bomb, your coffee is hot, and nobody craps in your corn flakes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't be jealous Roster. Hippie will buy some.


That Sir is what I am afraid of


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. Time to live through another day of living the dream. Hope your buds are bomb, your coffee is hot, and nobody craps in your corn flakes.


You forgot That they do not spike your anal lube with Carolina Screamer Hot Sause


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't be jealous Roster. Hippie will buy some.


Your neighbor sent this to Hippie and he showed me
Hops in his watering outfit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your neighbor sent this to Hippie and he showed me
> Hops in his watering outfit
> View attachment 288748
> ...


Multiple shots fired ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Yep I know


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Multiple shots fired ....







You're Next don't worry I'll get to you


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2022)

Morning Islanders I have Therapy for my right knee at 1:00, my knee is coming along show.  This knee hurts where the left went really well.  Everyone happy growing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Now Nessy will never ever have to worry about Roster throwing any Hand Grenades in her direction
She is so Lovey Dovey


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You forgot That they do not spike your anal lube with Carolina Screamer Hot Sause


That why and is the number one reason why  , your anal lube is always secured ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hacksaw ridge is on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> That why and is the number one reason why  , your anal lube is always secured ...


Oh I see you have met @Hippie420


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Islanders I have Therapy for my right knee at 1:00, my knee is coming along show.  This knee hurts where the left went really well.  Everyone happy growing.View attachment 288766


Be carefull and call us when you get home ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh I see you have met @Hippie420


We are old friends ..somewhere !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You're Next don't worry I'll get to you


MMM Did I just hear shots fired ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> We are old friends ..somewhere !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You're Next don't worry I'll get to you


Hmm first catch of the day..
Im from Long Island and we make stuff that vaporizes that little pee pee shooter of your  called the A-10.
Our A-10 can sing to although it only knows one song . She does that b4 breakfast..
I am not worried, I can engage multiable targets at the same time. Its what Im good at  ....! I absolutely love target practise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Hmm first catch of the day..
> Im from Long Island and we make stuff that vaporizes that little pee pee shooter of your  called the A-10.
> Our A-10 can sing to although it only knows one song . She does that b4 breakfast..
> I am not worried ....


Grumman's closed down long ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

You would be very surprised what the US has circling in orbit though


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

It's Classified


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Grumman's closed down long ago


yes I live close
We had a lot of that on Long Island from Grumman to Fairchld republic to major avionics & radar companies .My buddy Stosh's dad worked on a lem module. . We used to park on rt 25 in Calverton and watch them fly in and out.
Now the is a great plume of chemicals where Grumman was in Bethpage and it goes for miles.They dont talk about it ,my friends daughter works for the engineering firm told me .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> yes I live close
> We had a lot of that on Long Island from Grumman to Fairchld republic to major avionics & radar companies .My buddy Stosh's dad worked on a lem module. . We used to park on rt 25 in Calverton and watch them fly in and out.


My Sister's Husband was a lead engineer on the Lems lower lander
I believe he still lives on Long Island


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Sister's Husband was a lead engineer on the Lems lower lander


My buddys stosh dad was a machinest .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Grumman's closed down long ago


Fairchild Repulic  made the A-10


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> yes I live close
> We had a lot of that on Long Island from Grumman to Fairchld republic to major avionics & radar companies .My buddy Stosh's dad worked on a lem module. . We used to park on rt 25 in Calverton and watch them fly in and out.
> Now the is a great plume of chemicals where Grumman was in Bethpage and it goes for miles.They dont talk about it ,my friends daughter works for the engineering firm told me .


I hope you do not drink the water, he told me stories of where all the waste wash went way back then


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I hope you do not drink the water, he told me stories of where all the waste wash went way back then


Yes I live a 1/2 hour from bethpage but the water is screwed
amazing what people put in the ground
My first big customer was a wall paper factory which at the time they used solvent based inks . They dumped gallons upon gallons of ME.K.
so poisonous in the ground .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Yes I live a 1/2 hour from bethpage but the water is screwed
> amazing what people put in the ground
> My first big customer was a wall paper factory which at the time they used solvent based inks . They dumped gallons upon gallons of ME.K.
> so poisonous in the ground .


OK that explains it, sorry I will try to be nicer


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK that explains it, sorry I will try to be nicer


No need to !!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Sister's Husband was a lead engineer on the Lems lower lander
> I believe he still lives on Long Island


There were times where people got a job with Grumman or Fairchild and that where you were going to retire.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Grumman's closed down long ago


My momma worked at Grumman (no "s").  She worked there making Hellcats.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Yes I live a 1/2 hour from bethpage but the water is screwed
> amazing what people put in the ground
> My first big customer was a wall paper factory which at the time they used solvent based inks . They dumped gallons upon gallons of ME.K.
> so poisonous in the ground .


You could tell when someone drew a bath there -- the water smelled up the whole house.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My momma worked at Grumman (no "s").  She worked there making Hellcats.


I loved my Momma ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You could tell when someone drew a bath there -- the water smelled up the whole house.


I LOVE WATER  .We are so lucky to have it the way we do with clean water being a issue around parts of the world and we fock that up too..


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You would be very surprised what the US has circling in orbit though


Can't. Orbital weapons are illegal for all nations, remember?

What? Someone cheated?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

HEY!! While we are on the subject of British cooking, lemme tellya a place you would prolly like.  A little village down by Cornwall.  

Herself was enjoying the scenery while I was biting washers out of the seat of our rented car -- the crazy bastages over there not only put the steering wheel on the wrong side, if you go to use the turn signal, the fargin windshield wipers start up.

Anyway, I had driven for a really long time without hitting anything, and needed a break.  We pulled into a small lot by a little cottage-looking pub to see if we could get lunch.

There was an angled blackboard outside with* "To-day's Menu"* on the top line.  

Below that were listed the total sum of the awaiting delectables, listed Thus:

*Bubble and Squeak
Bangers and Mash
Harry and Grass*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I loved my Momma ....


Oh No here go the Mama jokes LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Fell asleep in my chair for a bit Dang Neck is all cricked again


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My buddys stosh dad was a machinest .


My buddy Stosh had his shop at a industrial park known as Gyrodyne where they made small helicopters.
Funny story was when makita came out with the first real cordless drill with the long 9 volt battery we used them to put sw and recptical in .
It was gyrodyne a manu. facility with big bathrooms and a line of 6 urinals . With said drill and some calculus ! I drilled a small hole at such a angle so as when you pulled the lever you got sqirted in the face. When I was young and at a party where no parents were home if it was possible i would plug the water pik into the outlet on the lite. Every one were teenager and got stoned easy and would freak out  going to the bathroom and turning on the lite and sprayed in the face .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh No here go the Mama jokes LOL


NOPE Not here ,and never by me !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fell asleep in my chair for a bit Dang Neck is all cricked again


must have bought the same chair mine too...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Smiths' mother was so fat that she....... Fk i can't remember, but she was fking fat that's all i know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My buddy Stosh had his shop at a industrial park known as Gyrodyne where they made small helicopters.
> Funny story was when makita came out with the first real cordless drill with the long 9 volt battery we used them to put sw and recptical in .
> It was gyrodyne a manu. facility with big bathrooms and a line of 6 urinals . With said drill and some calculus ! I drilled a small hole at such a angle so as when you pulled the lever you got sqirted in the face. When I was young and at a party where no parents were home if it was possible i would plug the water pik into the outlet on the lite. Every one were teenager and got stoned easy and would freak out  going to the bathroom and turning on the lite and sprayed in the face .


I use to put blk electrical tape around the sink washer sprayer and point it at the middle where my mom would stand and turn on the water
Got her more than once LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh No here go the Mama jokes LOL


Yo mama's so hairy, she looks like she's got Michael & Teto Jackson in a headlock.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My buddy Stosh had his shop at a industrial park known as Gyrodyne where they made small helicopters.
> Funny story was when makita came out with the first real cordless drill with the long 9 volt battery we used them to put sw and recptical in .
> It was gyrodyne a manu. facility with big bathrooms and a line of 6 urinals . With said drill and some calculus ! I drilled a small hole at such a angle so as when you pulled the lever you got sqirted in the face. When I was young and at a party where no parents were home if it was possible i would plug the water pik into the outlet on the lite. Every one were teenager and got stoned easy and would freak out  going to the bathroom and turning on the lite and sprayed in the face .


I heard that company had a falling out of the sky sale


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to put blk electrical tape around the sink washer sprayer and point it at the middle where my mom would stand and turn on the water
> Got her more than once LOL


I loved my Momma and I was afraid of my Momma. 
That was genius !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yo mama's so hairy, she looks like she's got Michael & Teto Jackson in a headlock.


dang ,me too and Im bald ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

My Mom was an awesome Lady. Was always there for me no matter what my dumbass did. I paroled out to her twice.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smiths' mother was so fat that she....... Fk i can't remember, but she was fking fat that's all i know.


almost caught me again ! Its plain as the big nose on my face .I cant drink coffee and deal with you dudes at the same time and keep a shirt clean ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I loved my Momma and I was afraid of my Momma.
> That was genius !


I forgot to say she broke all her good plates throwing them at me like frisbees as I ran away laughing
True story


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Mom was an awesome Lady. Was always there for me no matter what my dumbass did. I paroled out to her twice.


NOTHING like a Mothers love


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez said Tucker Carlson's on-air fixation with her is 'targeted, libelous harassment' (msn.com)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I forgot to say she broke all her good plates throwing them at me like frisbees as I ran away laughing
> True story


Thats  why I hold Mommas in such high esteem. Without them most of  us would be walking on four legs instead !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my fking ass off.
> 
> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez said Tucker Carlson's on-air fixation with her is 'targeted, libelous harassment' (msn.com)


She does have a pretty mouth ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

One time a friend who looked an awful lot like me took the Borage for me
He was running up a flight of stairs as heavy plates were smashing on the wall where his head had just been, funniest sheit ever , I was watching from another part of the room were I had taken cover


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard that company had a falling out of the sky sale


Funny !,It was a public company with a lot of acres that have a high end catering hall .It is in and near rich areas and Stony Brook Hospital has a lot of events there black tie and ****


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> She does have a pretty mouth ...


The guy who said the lines you sure have a pretty mouth in the movie Deliverance was a. real friend to the two moonshiners on the show Moonshiners . He made a guest appearance a few weeks ago.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

F u k
f u k
f u k


testing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Suck my twisted sizzle stick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

remember them in the glass jars they had all shapes and flavors


----------



## Bubba (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My buddy Stosh had his shop at a industrial park known as Gyrodyne where they made small helicopters.
> Funny story was when makita came out with the first real cordless drill with the long 9 volt battery we used them to put sw and recptical in .
> It was gyrodyne a manu. facility with big bathrooms and a line of 6 urinals . With said drill and some calculus ! I drilled a small hole at such a angle so as when you pulled the lever you got sqirted in the face. When I was young and at a party where no parents were home if it was possible i would plug the water pik into the outlet on the lite. Every one were teenager and got stoned easy and would freak out  going to the bathroom and turning on the lite and sprayed in the face .


I always like the rubber band around the sinks handsprayer. Aim sprayer, and wait. Electrical tape indeed...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Your mama made one of Rosters gals look skinny


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> She does have a pretty mouth ...


Only if you've got a thing for Mr. Ed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yo mamma's so fat, when she sits down, her ass is in two different zip codes.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The guy who said the lines you sure have a pretty mouth in the movie Deliverance was a. real friend to the two moonshiners on the show Moonshiners . He made a guest appearance a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 288777





Hippie420 said:


> Only if you've got a thing for Mr. Ed.View attachment 288780


dont see like i used to and parts of me don't mind ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The guy who said the lines you sure have a pretty mouth in the movie Deliverance was a. real friend to the two moonshiners on the show Moonshiners . He made a guest appearance a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 288777


that was some scene ...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> that was some scene ...


Dumb ole bubba actually took a date to that movie. Never felt the same about Ned Beatty.
We would watch that movie before float trips and memorize the lines. "Luke, ever wonder what's underneath all this water?"
Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I will be so glad when this stupid kun
> 
> Bubba
> Dumb ole bubba actually took a date to that movie. Never felt the same about Ned Beatty.
> ...


was a heck of a book ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Bubba
> Dumb ole bubba actually took a date to that movie. Never felt the same about Ned Beatty.
> We would watch that movie before float trips and memorize the lines. "Luke, ever wonder what's underneath all this water?"
> Bubba


Who are you kidding like you were actually watching a movie with a date  instead of necking...!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 21, 2022)

Hmmm you captured part of a message response in wrong thread, but the "pointy" part didn't survive!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Who are you kidding like you were actually watching a movie with a date  instead of necking...!


Well actually It was to get her used to the "sow" thing...

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yo mamma's so fat, when she sits down, her ass is in two different zip codes.


I like your momma ,she has nice asses...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Well actually It was to get her used to the "sow" thing...
> 
> Bubba


wow ,multiable shots fired again ,sounds like we are in Portland .
I could go on for a day about Portland  ,but not in this group ! I need to express my  toxic view on our other channel..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The guy who said the lines you sure have a pretty mouth in the movie Deliverance was a. real friend to the two moonshiners on the show Moonshiners . He made a guest appearance a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 288777


One guy I knew tried to be one of the gun shooten guys we were and said the most upsetting thing about that whole scene was the fact the guy had a string on his double barrel for a trigger  and didnt get it fixxed . We stopped hanging out with him ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Islanders I have Therapy for my right knee at 1:00, my knee is coming along show.  This knee hurts where the left went really well.  Everyone happy growing.



Good luck with your knee sister woman!



ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to put blk electrical tape around the sink washer sprayer and point it at the middle where my mom would stand and turn on the water Got her more than once LOL



I once walk around testing all the eye wash fountains in a chemical milling department and found one that squirted me in the crouch from a disconnected tube, instead of out the eye wash nozzles.  Glad I didn't need the eyewash at the time........................................



joeb631 said:


> wow ,multiable shots fired again ,sounds like we are in Portland . I could go on for a day about Portland  ,but not in this group ! I need to express my  toxic view on our other channel..



Yup, we're mowing them down again.  One of them involved a family and left the mother dead and the father and two children wounded:  Mother killed, boyfriend and her two young children hospitalized in SE Portland shooting

Another involved an armed homeowner and armed protesters, leaving one dead and five wounded.  Police: Deadly NE Portland shooting sparked by confrontation between homeowner, protesters

Four or five more in the last few days....................................


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> _Good luck with your knee sister woman!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Graywolf for the luck, the therapist said I'm doing well.  Although my right knee hurts it coming along.


----------



## kevinn (Feb 21, 2022)

My mother once threw a baseball bat down the hall at me.  Glad she missed, but I knew that she was not very pleased with me at 2 AM.  Guess I was setting a bad example for my younger brother & sister.   I was so wasted, it probably would not have hurt if she had hit me.


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now Nessy will never ever have to worry about Roster throwing any Hand Grenades in her direction
> She is so Lovey Dovey



Roster your sweet.  And, you guys are talking up a storm.  I have four pages to read to catch up.  Carry on.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

kevinn said:


> My mother once threw a baseball bat down the hall at me.  Glad she missed, but I knew that she was not very pleased with me at 2 AM.  Guess I was setting a bad example for my younger brother & sister.   I was so wasted, it probably would not have hurt if she had hit me.


My Mother held a medal  " Distinguished Expert "  in throwing a wooden spaghetti spoons . If She could see you ,She could hit you standing still or running ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HEY!! While we are on the subject of British cooking, lemme tellya a place you would prolly like.  A little village down by Cornwall.
> 
> Herself was enjoying the scenery while I was biting washers out of the seat of our rented car -- the crazy bastages over there not only put the steering wheel on the wrong side, if you go to use the turn signal, the fargin windshield wipers start up.
> 
> ...


I loves me Bangers and Mash . Where I come from we take our mashed potatoes seriously...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Roster your sweet.  And, you guys are talking up a storm.  I have four pages to read to catch up.  Carry on.


He is kinda sweet and wakes up Boo each morning ...!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck with your knee sister woman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND They are letting this happen . But when in a uproar when the capital was in a uproar and could have had the national guard but didnt .That hag did not want them and its her fault . My libtard friends did not want The National Guard there .Now the poor poor people of Portland have thugs instead . BUT !  They voted them in those weenie tards...


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2022)

Well super is over and it's time to exercise my knee with my flex machine.  Have a good night my friends.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Well super is over and it's time to exercise my knee with my flex machine.  Have a good night my friends.


sweet  dreams !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

kevinn said:


> My mother once threw a baseball bat down the hall at me.  Glad she missed, but I knew that she was not very pleased with me at 2 AM.  Guess I was setting a bad example for my younger brother & sister.   I was so wasted, it probably would not have hurt if she had hit me.


gotta be quick when your young ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 21, 2022)

Grayfox witnessed a purse snatching directly in front of her in the grocery store parking lot.  Has her a little shaken and concerned..................


----------



## spunom (Feb 21, 2022)

AMD is a leading cause of vision loss for ages 60+... AMD produces pc graphics cards... Computers cause vision loss. The logic is there!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> gotta be quick when your young ...


And if you're gonna be dumb, ya gotta be tough.


----------



## spunom (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And if you're gonna be dumb, ya gotta be tough.


Or lucky


----------



## stain (Feb 21, 2022)

Well?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes, I am.


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2022)

Morning 2/22/22 maybe I should play the Lotto, been up since 4:00 am, Watching the new.  Getting ready to clean up around in the kitchen.  A father was dealing with the Police at McDonald's when he told his 4-year-old son to shoot the Police.  Isn't that awful?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

And the moron will wonder where he went wrong when that kid grows up and winds up doing time in the graybar hotel. Kids are like computers; garbage in, garbage out.
Watching the news just depresses the h ell out of me anymore. Too much hate, woke crap, and finger pointing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning 2/22/22 maybe I should play the Lotto, been up since 4:00 am, Watching the new.  Getting ready to clean up around in the kitchen.  A father was dealing with the Police at McDonald's when he told his 4-year-old son to shoot the Police.  Isn't that awful?


Piece of sheit should be charged with attempted murder
Telling a 4 yr old to shoot anyone is so far gone , They need to be dealt with before it's too late


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

spunom said:


> AMD is a leading cause of vision loss for ages 60+... AMD produces pc graphics cards... Computers cause vision loss. The logic is there!


My Mother when I got caught said if I keep that up I would have vision loss...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Piece of sheit should be charged with attempted murder
> Telling a 4 yr old to shoot anyone is so far gone , They need to be dealt with before it's too late


Also neuter and spay the parents so they dont breed  again and clip the tip off of one ear ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My Mother when I got caught said if I keep that up I would have vision loss...


My Mom always warn about me getting Hairy Palms


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


Morn Nice to see you Back
I hope the Coffee Gals settled the contract


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Mom always warn about me getting Hairy Palms
> View attachment 288844


naa ,I would burn that off with  friction...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

ongoing negotiations with the steward and the Business Agent



the Steward







the Business Agent


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

The Flory Dory girls ...Not sure they drink coffee ,not so sure I care ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ongoing negotiations with the steward and the Business Agent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forget the Mona Lisa ! This is classic art


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ongoing negotiations with the steward and the Business Agent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your dedication ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Dang Big
You must be worn out dead dog tired .
Not sure how you can still keep all them Ladies in line with you being just one man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Dont feel bad I was told I would have Super Powers here





And all I do is work like a dog too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Roster , I know you have heard medical sayings like someone has an over active thyroid gland or overactive this or that

my medical condition is an overactive libido gland

that and Shredded Wheat keeps me erect and upright for several hours


another union member showed up this morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Roster , I know you have heard medical sayings like someone has an over active thyroid gland or overactive this or that
> 
> my medical condition is an overactive libido gland
> 
> ...


She is way too Fat to be one of yours
I will be by later to collect her , not sure how one of mine got mixed in with yours
I'll have the boys ride the fence later to check for breaks


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Roster , I know you have heard medical sayings like someone has an over active thyroid gland or overactive this or that
> 
> my medical condition is an overactive libido gland
> 
> ...


make a man not want to go to work ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

I thought she was out of place

she must belong the the Fat Bottom Girls Local Union 38-26-42

so now these two yahoos show up


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I thought she was out of place
> 
> she must belong the the Fat Bottom Girls Local Union 38-26-42
> 
> ...


Needs to clean my glasses for  these two..  AYE CARUMBA !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I thought she was out of place
> 
> she must belong the the Fat Bottom Girls Local Union 38-26-42
> 
> ...


Nice Gaps


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh dang I meant Gams


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Roster , I know you have heard medical sayings like someone has an over active thyroid gland or overactive this or that
> 
> my medical condition is an overactive libido gland
> 
> ...


Upon further inspection I see you have been stealing my cattle.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 22, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> naa ,I would burn that off with  friction...


Ahhh, the smell of burning palm hair in the morning, it smells like victory... 

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Ok , I got my required number of posts in for the day so that MP looks good on paper

can I go home now?


i guess it’s a matter of quantity over quality

blah blah blah


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh dang I meant Gams


they both worked ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ok , I got my required number of posts in for the day so that MP looks good on paper
> 
> can I go home now?
> 
> ...


No you need to make up for Patwi so get back to work


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

yada yada yada

hows that?


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ok , I got my required number of posts in for the day so that MP looks good on paper
> 
> can I go home now?
> 
> ...


Go out an feed the chickens......fargin trouble maker.


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

I need a break as well....chasing you around the site cleaning up after your mess.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Go out an feed the chickens......fargin trouble maker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I need a break as well....chasing you around the site cleaning up after your mess.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

MOAR POSTS!

MOAR POSTS!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

The beatings will continue until moral improves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The beatings will continue until moral improves.


But dang you said you love it so so so much


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> MOAR POSTS!
> 
> MOAR POSTS!


You're gonna make him upset


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

I wonder why I have always had a hard time holding down a good Job
I was a Great worker , but management never saw eye to eye with me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Story of my life, Bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Story of my life, Bro.


Welcome to my club


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

And remember 
When Roster Makes fun of you it means He LOVES YA SO MUCH MORE


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

I will start a new thread and call it Roster's Roasting's 
One member a day will be the subject of the Roast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Wiping it off boss, shaking it off Boss   Love it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Graywolf for the luck, the therapist said I'm doing well.  Although my right knee hurts it coming along.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



joeb631 said:


> My Mother when I got caught said if I keep that up I would have vision loss...



I decided to continue until I needed glasses.



bigsur51 said:


> another union member showed up this morning
> 
> View attachment 288848



"Does this outfit make my butt look big?"



bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 288849



Choice and succulent......................................

The temperature was at freezing this morning, plus 15 to 20 mph winds, which made it more like the frigid 20's, so I wore my snowmobile bottoms and my -20C parka for the dog walk.  All that got chilled was my face and hands, because my gloves are goat skin and not insulated.  Miss Layla on the other hand was totally oblivious to the cold and full of play once off leash.  In the actual 20's tomorrow, but with less wind, so about the same cold wise.

Grayfox still shocked from someone snatching the purse of the woman in front of her.  The woman was bruised and skinned some from being shoved to the pavement but otherwise uninjured, so Grayfox gave her a ride to her house, hoping to change the locks before the thieves with her address and key chain followed up. 

She waited to make a police report because they would just take a report, not show up in a timely manner and do anything about it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds more like Forcible Robbery Knock her down causing injury by mean of force
Not just give me your pocket book . She should report that person ASAP.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I decided to continue until I needed glasses.


I said the same thing, but every time I go back for an eye exam, they bump the prescription up a couple of notches.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds more like Forcible Robbery Knock her down causing injury by mean of force
> Not just give me your pocket book . She should report that person ASAP.



It doesn't do any good to expedite the report that will be entered into the statistics and then ignored.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It doesn't do any good to expedite the report that will be entered into the statistics and then ignored.


Let me guess Portland


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

did you know that Portland Maine is just the same as sunny Tennessee?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 22, 2022)

I left my momma in a Rest Home.


Actually, it was a rest stop somewhere on the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

I put mine in assisted living, where starvation and torture were the only forms of entertainment.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

my momma loves me like a rock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds more like Forcible Robbery Knock her down causing injury by mean of force
> Not just give me your pocket book . She should report that person ASAP.


Would be strong arm robbery around these parts, felony.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Would be strong arm robbery around these parts, felony.
> 
> Bubba


Same to bad someone did not have the balls to wing him


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



You never ever mess with Mommy Hens Chicks , Guy is lucky the fuzz showed to save him
His eyes would have gone 1st all the way down to any body part that she could rip off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

I had to clean my dogs rear end today
He shat in his sleep and is a rather long haired dog 
Especially right by his dumper. Nice right
he was cool about it, even kissed me afterwards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Talk about the expression Hair Pies LOL


----------



## kevinn (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had to clean my dogs rear end today
> He shat in his sleep and is a rather long haired dog
> Especially right by his dumper. Nice right
> he was cool about it, even kissed me afterwards



After, he had already licked his ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

kevinn said:


> After, he had already licked his ass.


I was waiting for that LOL
It sad because he can't lick his own ass That would have solved the problem
He weighs 160lbs and can not reach , body design not for aN ass/licker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

And it sad because he gets embarrassed when we have to wash him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

You must know I Love Dogs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

here comes Dave


----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

don't trust a man that doesn't like dogs...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hey Look Boo's Junk is back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

boo said:


> don't trust a man that doesn't like dogs...


Or one that the dog won't let them near him. Dogs know.


----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

get it closer to the knees roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hey Boo you must be Psychic I just posted about you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

boo said:


> get it closer to the knees roster...


Oh dang I forgot your bad back wont allow you to stand erect


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh dang I forgot your bad back wont allow you to stand erect


OK thats everyone today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Im waiting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

kevinn said:


> After, he had already licked his ass.


A new Victim I see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

go to bed roster, sweet dreams bother...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288893


----------



## Bubba (Feb 22, 2022)

You guys know he's just looking at porn now right?

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

and you think we don't...don't make me call you pinochio brother bubba...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Funny fkers. I see I didn't miss much.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny fkers. I see I didn't miss much.


Welcome home I trust your business trip went well?
Now we did not take a detour past Colfax did we, have to ask Big's Girls if you were cruising the avenue.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

OK -- Now the old guy needs advice/help.  The problem is up front and in my face:

Herself went to the store (5 miles away).  When she came out, our 2020 Camry with <7000 miles on it was stone dead.  ZERO electricity for anything at all.  She got me on the phone, and Scott, who was about to leave to go back to Oregon, canceled that and we hopped in his rental. 

A pretty lady in the parking lot offered her jumper cables and we got the Camry started right up.  Decided to take the car (still under warranty) to Toyota.  On the way, I stopped at AutoZone and had them check the battery.  12.3V <-- Fine.

At the dealership, they told me the "battery had one cell that had no fluid", and they'd fixed that.  (Side note:  I am an EE. That explanation made no sense.)

Now, my Beautiful Witch is afraid to go anywhere alone, and my busted bod will give me toco if I have to ride with her every day for shopping, etc.

Went back to Toyota, and told them I want to have them do the warranty 10K thing, and to pay attention to the totally electrically dead thing.

Bottom line, they came back with: * "There is a special part for the battery, and it has been on order for months.  You need to hook up a trickle charger every night to the car."*

For on the road fails,* "You need to have a jump-starter you can keep in the trunk."*

This is, of course, totally unacceptable to Herself:  I did buy ($130) a jump-starter and put it in the trunk (must be recharged in the house monthly, BTW).  And a trickle-charger ($40).  <-- But hooking up my car every night??

Then I did a Duck search and found this:








						2020 Toyota Camry Problems and Top Complaints - Is Your Car A Lemon?
					

The 2020 Toyota Camry is especially well known for having dead battery drain, electrical system and engine problems. Is your car a lemon? Lemberg Law can help you get Lemon Justice



					lemberglaw.com
				












						2020 Camry battery going dead
					

Has anyone had a problem with their 2020 Camry battery going dead? I had to have roadside assistance tow my car in because it wouldn't start. Toyota said my battery was dead, and that they are having a lot of the new Camry's having problems with something draining the battery in the software of t...




					us.toyotaownersclub.com
				




Here is my problem summed:

Our car is now very nearly useless.  But it is needed.  We live in the boonies. I checked those links, and found out about Lemon Law.  <-- since the first time it went dead was NOT within the right time frame... I am screwed Lemon Law wise.

I need sooper brilliant wrenchers (eg: Boo) to tell me what to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah everything went good. What sucked was when I left my house it was 67f. It was windy and 24f went I got to Oklahoma City. I froze my fking ass off


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- Now the old guy needs advice/help.  The problem is up front and in my face:
> 
> Herself went to the store (5 miles away).  When she came out, our 2020 Camry with <7000 miles on it was stone dead.  ZERO electricity for anything at all.  She got me on the phone, and Scott, who was about to leave to go back to Oregon, canceled that and we hopped in his rental.
> 
> ...


That's Bull Donkey either demand a new battery or have them fix the problem now
Can not have your lovely wife breaking down . 
I always carry a Good mechanic quality jump pack and recharge it once a month in my truck under rear seat. I have a brand new Gel battery and that even goes dead on me in very cold weather.
I use a trickle charger if it is going to be extremely cold also.
But for where you are the car should start with a battery if replace every 4-5yrs .
I get more life of of they because I do forced battery charges ever so often to top the charge up.
Walt if it is a major concern I would say prorate the battery under warranty and have a new one replaced . But a Dealer will kill you on the price, better off doing it yourself with a good battery from local auto parts place that your car requires.
Be The squeaky wheel ...........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah everything went good. What sucked was when I left my house it was 67f. It was windy and 24f went I got to Oklahoma City. I froze my fking ass off


Glad to hear , you must have a crapload of miles on your Chev


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- Now the old guy needs advice/help.  The problem is up front and in my face:
> 
> Herself went to the store (5 miles away).  When she came out, our 2020 Camry with <7000 miles on it was stone dead.  ZERO electricity for anything at all.  She got me on the phone, and Scott, who was about to leave to go back to Oregon, canceled that and we hopped in his rental.
> 
> ...


Walt I never heard of a special part for any battery and a cell being low will not kill it unless it was Dry and that could have killed that cell (BAD) Most batteries are maintenance free and we can not add anything ourselves or even the dealer can not unless they pull the closed plugs which no one ever does.
Are you sure they did not say a part was needed for the vehicles charging system?
If so find out the part number and check local junk yards and have your reg/mech install it if you can not yourself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That's Bull Donkey either demand a new battery or have them fix the problem now
> Can not have your lovely wife breaking down .
> I always carry a Good mechanic quality jump pack and recharge it once a month in my truck under rear seat. I have a brand new Gel battery and that even goes dead on me in very cold weather.
> I use a trickle charger if it is going to be extremely cold also.
> ...


Unfortunately, it ain't the battery.  There is a parasitic drain going on somehow.

And regarding the "one cell empty" thing... I am an fargin *EE*.  You can imagine the twist in my eyebrows as a kid one third my age tried to bullshit me with cramps and jolts jargon.

Oh... and as I was leaving yesterday, a Toyota dude walks up with a $21,000 voucher to buy my car.  If they offered me 100% purchase price back, I'd take it and go get a Nissan or something.  But $21K for a super-low mileage, spotless $28K car?  That means it depreciated MORE THAN ONE DOLLAR per mile for the less than 7K miles on it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unfortunately, it ain't the battery.  There is a parasitic drain going on somehow.


OK I ask a second question
I understand now, If the car is under warranty they have to fix it
Could always say they have 3 trys to fix it and then Lemon Law them .

Is this a brand new Car less than a year old ?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I ask a second question
> I understand now, If the car is under warranty they have to fix it
> Could always say they have 3 trys to fix it and then Lemon Law them .
> 
> Is this a brand new Car less than a year old ?


This car was purchased new.  By me.  It is a 2020 Camry.  Lemon Law says it has to have crapped out within a time frame that has passed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This car was purchased new.  By me.  It is a 2020 Camry.  Lemon Law says it has to have crapped out within a time frame that has passed.


Again that is why I asked . A good tech can find a vampire drain with a probe light.
I use a trickle charger that I attached to my battery cables (bolted on) and mounted the unit under hood with the power cord out the front grill tucked away so I could plug my spare truck into it all the time, Been plugged in for the last 5 yrs in my driveway. When I want to use the spare truck I simply unplug the AC power cord and drive away , The battery holds a charge until I get home and plug it back in again. 
Triple A  AAA has 24 hr jump service I believe


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad to hear , you must have a crapload of miles on your Chev


My Avalanche has a 496(8.1), no converters, straight pipes to a Thrush Muffler and I put a 411 Rear end in it. Then had an HD Tuneup done on it. Runs fast as hell and has over 315,000 miles on it. I can burn the tires in two gears.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Avalanche has a 496(8.1), no converters, straight pipes to a Thrush Muffler and I put a 411 Rear end in it. Then had an HD Tuneup done on it. Runs fast as **** and has over 315,000 miles on it. I can burn the tires in two gears.


No laws on the glass packs running st/pipes LOL
I would be bagged every time I drove it LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

I am a Car Guy worked on them since I was 13


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No laws on the glass packs running st/pipes LOL
> I would be bagged every time I drove it LOL


I see Thrush Mufflers , better than St/pipes


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

I love my Avalanche. It's a 2002 Avalanche 2500.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

I once installed some old brass exhust pipes no mufflers I had left over when I torn my dads 32 ft boat apart , 10 ft tubes (2) from tein screws. The darn thing sound like a boat coming down the road .
It was so funny glidding into the driveway from up the block not to wake the neighbors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my Avalanche. It's a 2002 Avalanche 2500.


I have a silverado 2002 but the 4.8L  Quick truck for my needs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Chevy trucks are Good once you work the China bugs out of them
I replaced most electronics over the yrs , The truck use to do all kinds of weird things with the old parts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I said the same thing, but every time I go back for an eye exam, they bump the prescription up a couple of notches.



Yeah, I passed bifocals and had to get implant lenses. 



boo said:


> morning folks, today is a cooking day, 4 gallons of soup, 2 pounds of sausage gnocchi with broccoli rabini, and 24 boneless chicken thighs on the charcoal grill...I freeze most of my meals in vac sealer bags...toss one in the boiling water at dinnertime and I get a 5 star meal with zero effort...enjoy the day folks, say a prayer for sanity in the world...



Let's hear it for big freezers, especially when you are a bachelor!!

26F with about a 7mph wind this morning here!  Feeling sorry for the fruit farmers, whose trees thought spring was already here.......................

My second day of physical therapy for my back and neck yesterday and got some new exercises to build core strength.  

Whomped up a couple half gallons of pickled vegetables Monday and sampled them yesterday.  I used pomegranate vinegar, which added an interesting flavor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

*Problems with the Dead Battery – Draining*
Moving onto the battery, Toyota is aware of some troubles with this system. Service Bulletin #T-SB-0007-19 talks about different aspects that can affect the performance and life of the battery. The reason for this bulletin was to address a growing number of customer concerns about needing a new battery within the first year of the car’s life.

Here is one of several owner’s complaints mentioning the issue on Kelley Blue Book: “I bought what I thought was my dream car, a 2020 Toyota Camry 06/01/20. Today is the 3rd time I have taken it in to the dealership to have the 2nd battery replaced- I took it in two weeks ago, dealership said everything was fine- they forced the battery to fail, said they replaced it and this morning after the car sitting for one day without being driven and it was dead again! I am so disappointed in this car.”

Toyota doesn’t take any responsibility but claims the batteries are dying because of storage, temperature, battery loads and parasitic drains. It must just be that Camry owners are harder and more damaging to their batteries than other owners. It’s a very strange phenomenon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

__





						Battery Dead Problems of the 2020 Toyota Camry
					

Details of the battery dead problems of the 2020 Toyota Camry.




					www.carproblemzoo.com
				



@Unca Walt 
Read this link


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

I understood the first time Roster. But thanks for the post count.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

When all said and done Might be a subject for your next book


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I understood the first time Roster. But thanks for the post count.


Yep I fixed it Link was ass/backwards again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- Now the old guy needs advice/help.  The problem is up front and in my face:
> 
> Herself went to the store (5 miles away).  When she came out, our 2020 Camry with <7000 miles on it was stone dead.  ZERO electricity for anything at all.  She got me on the phone, and Scott, who was about to leave to go back to Oregon, canceled that and we hopped in his rental.
> 
> ...


GFO
Nice Job Editing your original question Ya Dummy


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- Now the old guy needs advice/help.  The problem is up front and in my face:
> 
> Herself went to the store (5 miles away).  When she came out, our 2020 Camry with <7000 miles on it was stone dead.  ZERO electricity for anything at all.  She got me on the phone, and Scott, who was about to leave to go back to Oregon, canceled that and we hopped in his rental.
> 
> ...


That's an easy one. Buy a Chevy.

All kidding aside, five miles doesn't put the amount of electricity back in the battery that it took to start it. Plus, the computer is a constant drain. I've got pigtails on all of my vehicles to charge 'em once every couple of weeks. The Ford van, I just use a trickle charger that back feeds the battery though the cigarette lighter/power outlet. Easy to plug in.
My Mother went through the same problems with her Caddy. She'd drive 3 miles  round trip to the grocery store, or she'd drive 2 miles to the Senior Center. Neither one would put a charge back into the battery. No way she was going to pop the hood and put a charger on it, so I did the cig lighter trick on hers. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Why did I waste my Time 
Never again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's an easy one. Buy a Chevy.
> 
> All kidding aside, five miles doesn't put the amount of electricity back in the battery that it took to start it. Plus, the computer is a constant drain. I've got pigtails on all of my vehicles to charge 'em once every couple of weeks. The Ford van, I just use a trickle charger that back feeds the battery though the cigarette lighter/power outlet. Easy to plug in.
> My Mother went through the same problems with her Caddy. She'd drive  miles round trip to the grocery store, or she'd drive 2 miles to the Senior Center. Neither one would put a charge back into the battery. No way she was going to pop the hood and put a charger on it, so I did the cig lighter trick on hers. Worked like a charm.


Stop supporting the ENEMY  You got it Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's an easy one. Buy a Chevy.
> 
> All kidding aside, five miles doesn't put the amount of electricity back in the battery that it took to start it. Plus, the computer is a constant drain. I've got pigtails on all of my vehicles to charge 'em once every couple of weeks. The Ford van, I just use a trickle charger that back feeds the battery though the cigarette lighter/power outlet. Easy to plug in.
> My Mother went through the same problems with her Caddy. She'd drive  miles round trip to the grocery store, or she'd drive 2 miles to the Senior Center. Neither one would put a charge back into the battery. No way she was going to pop the hood and put a charger on it, so I did the cig lighter trick on hers. Worked like a charm.


Are you qualified to answer this Hippie?
Better wait for BOO to chime in  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Yep Im pissed waste my time Never again


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Avalanche has a 496(8.1), no converters, straight pipes to a Thrush Muffler and I put a 411 Rear end in it. Then had an HD Tuneup done on it. Runs fast as **** and has over 315,000 miles on it. I can burn the tires in two gears.


I bet it'll pass everything but a gas station!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Im pissed waste my time Never again


I sense a disturbance in the force.......


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Dang Big
> You must be worn out dead dog tired .
> Not sure how you can still keep all them Ladies in line with you being just one man.


When your "that ' man Thats just what you do ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I bet it'll pass everything but a gas station!


AlI I can pass is wind now a days ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I sense a disturbance in the force.......



Maybe more like a disturbance in the farce........no?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You're gonna make him upset


He looks like he is waiting for the answer "how did brandon get ALL those vote....?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder why I have always had a hard time holding down a good Job
> I was a Great worker , but management never saw eye to eye with me.


Im the same ,thats why i went into my own business  42 years ago plus nobody else would have me !!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

Well, I have a photo of a REAL mechanic:


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my momma loves me like a rock


Nothing is better than MOMMAS
My father used to say a Woman holds down 3 corners of a home..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> All kidding aside, five miles doesn't put the amount of electricity back in the battery that it took to start it. Plus, the computer is a constant drain. I've got pigtails on all of my vehicles to charge 'em once every couple of weeks. The Ford van, I just use a trickle charger that back feeds the battery though the cigarette lighter/power outlet. Easy to plug in.  My Mother went through the same problems with her Caddy. She'd drive 3 miles  round trip to the grocery store, or she'd drive 2 miles to the Senior Center. Neither one would put a charge back into the battery. No way she was going to pop the hood and put a charger on it, so I did the cig lighter trick on hers. Worked like a charm.



Good point and solution!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning 

dam toothache , not much sleep last night

i have pulled my last two teeth but this one won’t let loose

i think the roots have grown into the bone and the sumbi t ch won’t let go

i am considering a piece of gauze to wrap the tooth and a pair of pliers for relief , but I am concerned that if I break the tooth things get get ugly after that

someone please check to see if the girls showed up for work this morning , I cannot find them


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

boo said:


> don't trust a man that doesn't like dogs...


I LOVE my dog . He is so funny ,he sleeps on the side of our bed and the big bastage pulls the comforter in the middle of the nite and gets completely covered My . Stinky boy!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288890


I get so I dont remember if I ate so I never take tat chance and eat again....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh dang I forgot your bad back wont allow you to stand erect


For me it age ,bad circulation ,lack of available and mutual  attraction, lack of agreeable participants, the list goes on  ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

From now on I will be Posting How Great I am and no more funny stuff


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh Heck I lied


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had to clean my dogs rear end today
> He shat in his sleep and is a rather long haired dog
> Especially right by his dumper. Nice right
> he was cool about it, even kissed me afterwards


The things we do for love
We some times have to wipe our boys butt. He rather his Momma did it ,she used a wet warm paper towel . I use cold water on the little sissy..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

The Iceman Cometh


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You guys know he's just looking at porn now right?
> 
> Bubba


just only till he falls asleep..


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288893


Sooper Useless Trivia From Unca:

Gracie Allen always wore long sleeves -- this was because she had bad burn marks on her arms and did not want them to show.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Again that is why I asked . A good tech can find a vampire drain with a probe light.
> I use a trickle charger that I attached to my battery cables (bolted on) and mounted the unit under hood with the power cord out the front grill tucked away so I could plug my spare truck into it all the time, Been plugged in for the last 5 yrs in my driveway. When I want to use the spare truck I simply unplug the AC power cord and drive away , The battery holds a charge until I get home and plug it back in again.
> Triple A  AAA has 24 hr jump service I believe


I may just do that trickle-charger thing!!! YES! Excellent niggah-rig! Pity Toyota owners have to use Haitian engineering.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unfortunately, it ain't the battery.  There is a parasitic drain going on somehow.
> 
> And regarding the "one cell empty" thing... I am an fargin *EE*.  You can imagine the twist in my eyebrows as a kid one third my age tried to bullshit me with cramps and jolts jargon.
> 
> Oh... and as I was leaving yesterday, a Toyota dude walks up with a $21,000 voucher to buy my car.  If they offered me 100% purchase price back, I'd take it and go get a Nissan or something.  But $21K for a super-low mileage, spotless $28K car?  That means it depreciated MORE THAN ONE DOLLAR per mile for the less than 7K miles on it.


Tell em to pony up the 7k or you will camp at his entrance with a giant sign. Does your local TV station have a "call for action" line. Broadcast this known problem of 2020 Camrys, to everyone who comes by, let them know the level of service is and the low ball offer.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Tell em to pony up the 7k or you will camp at his entrance with a giant sign. Does your local TV station have a "call for action" line. Broadcast this known problem of 2020 Camrys, to everyone who comes by, let them know the level of service is and the low ball offer.Bubba


Believe it or not, that was where I _started_.  Gathered up 97 bitchings to nail on their front cathedral door.

But at about 4:30 this moanin', I figured I would use the Internet to get as much info as I could...

Before I went all Nagasaki on them.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Again that is why I asked . A good tech can find a vampire drain with a probe light.
> I use a trickle charger that I attached to my battery cables (bolted on) and mounted the unit under hood with the power cord out the front grill tucked away so I could plug my spare truck into it all the time, Been plugged in for the last 5 yrs in my driveway. When I want to use the spare truck I simply unplug the AC power cord and drive away , The battery holds a charge until I get home and plug it back in again.
> Triple A  AAA has 24 hr jump service I believe


My buddy is a great tech. He has taken out one fuse at a time and seen what was giving a little spark to show the vampire circuit then proceed from there .


----------



## Bubba (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Problems with the Dead Battery – Draining*
> Moving onto the battery, Toyota is aware of some troubles with this system. Service Bulletin #T-SB-0007-19 talks about different aspects that can affect the performance and life of the battery. The reason for this bulletin was to address a growing number of customer concerns about needing a new battery within the first year of the car’s life.
> 
> Here is one of several owner’s complaints mentioning the issue on Kelley Blue Book: “I bought what I thought was my dream car, a 2020 Toyota Camry 06/01/20. Today is the 3rd time I have taken it in to the dealership to have the 2nd battery replaced- I took it in two weeks ago, dealership said everything was fine- they forced the battery to fail, said they replaced it and this morning after the car sitting for one day without being driven and it was dead again! I am so disappointed in this car.”
> ...


I almost bought one of those Toyota Camrys, but fortunately bought the Mazda instead. Felt much tighter, less clangy on door shutting, etc.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Wanted to show you boys parts of beautiful Long Island and their beaches . 


 This is a picture at West Meadow in Setauket ..


----------



## stain (Feb 23, 2022)

OH Sleeeeeet!!!!  Coming down heavy atm... about a 1/2" so far. A day of major house cleaning and a few up potting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> dam toothache , not much sleep last night
> 
> ...


Big if you have any Tincture of weed rub it on like Ambesol it will really help the pain


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wanted to show you boys parts of beautiful Long Island and their beaches . View attachment 288903
> This is a picture at West Meadow in Setauket ..


Nice Shawl


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wanted to show you boys parts of beautiful Long Island and their beaches . View attachment 288903
> This is a picture at West Meadow in Setauket ..




Very Nice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

A careless coffee gal


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A careless coffee gal
> View attachment 288909


i don't now about that one ...just saying .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> i don't now about that one ...just saying .


I need a nice cigar now


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

Big, where did you go?  Might want to load up the Caddy and find a dentist.  Is there a dentist in your neck of the woods. Hopefully you don't have to drive 100 miles for one.   Doesn't look like a good start to your day.   Hope for the best.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Big, where did you go?  Might want to load up the Caddy and find a dentist.  Is there a dentist in your neck of the woods. Hopefully you don't have to drive 100 miles for one.   Doesn't look like a good start to your day.   Hope for the best.


I would bet a Good Mechanic could get out the vise grips and fix ya right up


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

If she is in heaven waiting there to greet me, " Im goin to church !"


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need a nice cigar now


I was just thinking about that ! really !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I was just thinking about that ! really !


Joe In your case there will be these 40 virgins waiting for you


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Damn Joeb631. Nice pic. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Time for an 8 second ride if i could last that long.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice Shawl


I thought so too!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe In your case there will be these 40 virgins waiting for you
> View attachment 288913


DONT GIVE ME THAT BEE SSS WE DONT HAVE 40 VIRGINS ON LONG ISLAND MUCH LESS 40  THERE !!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> DONT GIVE ME THAT BEE SSS WE DONT HAVE 40 VIRGINS ON LONG ISLAND MUCH LESS 40  THERE !!


specially when I was young and on the hunt ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 288912
> If she is in heaven waiting there to greet me, " Im goin to church !"


But way is she so Lop sided


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But way is she so Lop sided


"Some men see things as the way they are and say why . I dream of things that are lop sided and say why not " : Willie Nelson ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But way is she so Lop sided


chances your glasses are not on straight ? ..just saying ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> chances your glasses are not on straight ? ..just saying ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wanted to show you boys parts of beautiful Long Island and their beaches . View attachment 288903
> This is a picture at West Meadow in Setauket ..




hey I recognize that beach

here is her sister


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Big, where did you go?  Might want to load up the Caddy and find a dentist.  Is there a dentist in your neck of the woods. Hopefully you don't have to drive 100 miles for one.   Doesn't look like a good start to your day.   Hope for the best.




thanks bud

yeah , the nearest dentist is 60 miles away one way

the feckers want 3-400 bucks to pull a freaking tooth!…***!

that is more pain to me than the actual toothache


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

She has Betty Davis Eyes


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey I recognize that beach
> 
> here is her sister
> 
> View attachment 288916


MADRE MIA ...


 Give her five minutes she is still getting ready ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288914


you are a handsome SOB !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Joeb631. Nice pic. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Time for an 8 second ride if i could last that long.


be careful Popi Be careful!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> She has Betty Davis Eyes


when she was younger I like Betty Davis's thighs ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wanted to show you boys parts of beautiful Long Island and their beaches . View attachment 288903
> This is a picture at West Meadow in Setauket ..


The peaks in the foreground sure look familiar,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> MADRE MIA ...View attachment 288919
> Give her five minutes she is still getting ready ...



I rest my case!  That illustrates exactly what I was saying about why I stopped wearing that type dress in drag.  Not only does it dig into the crack of my ass, but finely details my package in front, even when I'm not glad to see someone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks bud
> 
> yeah , the nearest dentist is 60 miles away one way
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks bud yeah , the nearest dentist is 60 miles away one way the feckers want 3-400 bucks to pull a freaking tooth!…***!  that is more pain to me than the actual toothache



Cinnamon oil will help with the pain.  Do you have antibiotics?  

Upper or lower?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Big just be careful bro. Nothing fking hurts worse than a DRY SOCKET.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big just be careful bro. Nothing fking hurts worse than a DRY SOCKET.


Other than maybe the bull headed clap............


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I rest my case!  That illustrates exactly what I was saying about why I stopped wearing that type dress in drag.  Not only does it dig into the crack of my ass, but finely details my package in front, even when I'm not glad to see someone.


Please NO ! " Some times the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few " Spock ..A lot of people count on your boldness ,braveness and beauty not just this group ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

If it is aching, it is most likely infected, which would be my greatest concern.  Those same bacteria cause all sorts of other bad things in our bodies.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Please NO ! " Some times the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few " Spock ..A lot of people count on your boldness ,braveness and beauty not just this group ....


Yeah, that's what my sister said.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe In your case there will be these 40 virgins waiting for you
> View attachment 288913


You guys keep your 40 virgins. Give me a gal that knows what she's doin' and enjoys doin' it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If it is aching, it is most likely infected, which would be my greatest concern.  Those same bacteria cause all sorts of other bad things in our bodies.


Your heart will suffer too


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys keep your 40 virgins. Give me a gal that knows what she's doin' and enjoys doin' it.


IDK Definitely not 40 But if you have a  comfortable way in life, and you know how to be  its so sweet as I recall...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

thanks for the concern ya all

yeah , it is a lower molar and yes it is infected , just breathing air if it hits the tooth it hurts…don’t even mention cool,or cold water…..also have an earache on the same side as the tooth..I use a couple drops of sweet oil and a cotton ball for relief..

but I have been down this road before 

yes I keep it clean , and I crush up some cloves and mix in some coconut oil and make a paste and slap some on the tooth..it helps for sure , I just didn’t do it last night and I payed for it

i am NOT going to pay them thieving bass turds 300 to pull a tooth which will take 10 seconds

so yeah , I am a stubborn old bass turd who is dumb and refuses to be ripped off , it’s the principle of it all…..

for example . I remember going to a dentist to have a bad tooth pulled when I was 17 and it only cost $10 bucks!

feck ‘em


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Big i get the money thing brother but that infection can also cause heart problems. Its nothing to mess with bro.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, that's what my sister said.


smart girl ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big i get the money thing brother but that infection can also cause heart problems. Its nothing to mess with bro.



oh I got the money  , now if they would only accept Bitcoin 

Swede got out the essential oil of cloves and I swabbed the tooth pretty good and it’s like instant relief

i also wash the tooth with hydrogen peroxide and rinse with full strength listerine..

I think it was yesterday that I messed around and ate some dark chocolate and got some sugar on it and forgot to clean and brush

i made a video of the last time I pulled one of my molars , about a year ago…I should post it lol


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh I got the money  , now if they would only accept Bitcoin
> 
> Swede got out the essential oil of cloves and I swabbed the tooth pretty good and it’s like instant relief
> 
> ...


Gargling with salted hot water will pull a infection  especially if you stand on your head ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the concern ya all
> 
> yeah , it is a lower molar and yes it is infected , just breathing air if it hits the tooth it hurts…don’t even mention cool,or cold water…..also have an earache on the same side as the tooth..I use a couple drops of sweet oil and a cotton ball for relief..
> 
> ...


Check your prostate that may help....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Check your prostate that may help....


February is national prostate month ! Great time to get it checked ! Not so so sure it actually is February ,so I get it checked in March too ....


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

Big I have a pair of needle nose pliers and will have that tooth out in a jiffy.  I don't take bitcoin but I will take a dab or two.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh I got the money  , now if they would only accept Bitcoin
> 
> Swede got out the essential oil of cloves and I swabbed the tooth pretty good and it’s like instant relief
> 
> ...


Please do Im into that sort of thing


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Big I have a pair of needle nose pliers and will have that tooth out in a jiffy.  I don't take bitcoin but I will take a dab or two.


now thats a deal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a unique collection of tools remember Im a Mechanic


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have a unique collection of tools remember Im a Mechanic
> View attachment 288925


Nice ! Where did you get such a small one ?
Easy to lose it when at a big job so to speak ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

And The Lord rested Peace had been restored throughout the land
except for the Ukraine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh I got the money  , now if they would only accept Bitcoin
> 
> Swede got out the essential oil of cloves and I swabbed the tooth pretty good and it’s like instant relief
> 
> ...


Oh boy he sent me the video


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Man the Chatter has died off , what happened ?
Is Putes out patrolling the halls again


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh boy he sent me the video





nice!…that is my plan , a small set of vice-grips……only difference is I am going to put a piece of gauze over my tooth to help protect it from breaking with the pliars


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man the Chatter has died off , what happened ?
> Is Putes out patrolling the halls again







believe it or not , there is actually life beyond the keyboard


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nice!…that is my plan , a small set of vice-grips……only difference is I am going to put a piece of gauze over my tooth to help protect it from breaking with the pliars


Might be better with thin stretchable piece of rubber like inner tubing cut to wrap tooth so grips do not slip


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

I am on my lunch break



for me it is , breakfast , dinner , and supper……straight out of Oklahoma


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Might be better with thin stretchable piece of rubber like inner tubing cut to wrap tooth so grips do not slip



there we go , some good practice advice , unlike all the sympathetic suggestions


maybe I should start a go fund me?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> believe it or not , there is actually life beyond the keyboard


I forget sometimes
Back in my Hole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> there we go , some good practice advice , unlike all the sympathetic suggestions
> 
> 
> maybe I should start a go fund me?


For who gets to hit ya in the face to knock said tooth out?
Im in


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I forget sometimes
> Back in my Hole





oh it’s easy to do , especially if one is retired and physical activities are limited….I have days like that when I’m not feeling well I’ll go on a binge and watch sailing videos


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> For who gets to hit ya in the face to knock said tooth out?
> Im in



if I had a needle to shoot some novacain in my gums , I’d pull this bass turd tooth out right now!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

when I pulled the other two molars , they were dead , no feelings at all other than the gums detaching from the tooth

but this sum-***** still has nerves and let’s me how..it is dying and I wish it would hurry up….once it dies , it’s easy peasy to pull


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

I bringing my number 1 wood golf club


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when I pulled the other two molars , they were dead , no feelings at all other than the gums detaching from the tooth
> 
> but this sum-***** still has nerves and let’s me how..it is dying and I wish it would hurry up….once it dies , it’s easy peasy to pull


But you are not a man until you pull a live tooth out with Vise Grips


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bringing my number 1 wood golf club



how about a 9 iron?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Speaking of which I have things to do
What the heck am I doing making posts LOL
Good luck with that tooth  You promised Pictures Use white light Blurple is so hard to see the rich color of the blood


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

My desk top, which I am using now is a 10 year old Mac and has gotten slower and slower.  Today I am having trouble logging on, down loading and clicking on links.  Thinking it is time for a new one.  Found the one I want.....only $700 so not terrible.  Just another unexpected expense.


bigsur51 said:


> there we go , some good practice advice , unlike all the sympathetic suggestions
> 
> 
> maybe I should start a go fund me?


What makes you think the gov't won't freeze it with all the nefarious shi-t in your background.  



bigsur51 said:


> believe it or not , there is actually life beyond the keyboard


Yup there sure is....walking with Mrs Pute and my grow.  Beyond that ...... getting fk'ed  up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

700 for a MacBook?

where?

its a Mac or iPad but yeah , I need a new one too


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh boy he sent me the video



I bought  dental pliers from amazon use it ,liked it and thats how started my side business in dentistry ...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if I had a needle to shoot some novacain in my gums , I’d pull this bass turd tooth out right now!


Just get an 8 ball, throw baking soda in mouth, then coke.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about a 9 iron?


may not be aggressive enough perhaps a 6?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man the Chatter has died off , what happened ?
> Is Putes out patrolling the halls again


naa just back from my gymnastics class . Back  on board


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> My desk top, which I am using now is a 10 year old Mac and has gotten slower and slower.  Today I am having trouble logging on, down loading and clicking on links.  Thinking it is time for a new one.  Found the one I want.....only $700 so not terrible.  Just another unexpected expense.
> 
> What makes you think the gov't won't freeze it with all the nefarious shi-t in your background.
> 
> ...


I find it pretty amazing you can get 10 years out of a Mac laptop. I think six is the most I got  with a hp till it chits the bed .


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

*Apple M1 Chip with 8-Core CPU and 8-Core GPU
256GB Storage*

Apple M1 chip with 8-core CPU, 8-core GPU, and 16-core Neural Engine
8GB unified memory
256GB SSD storage¹
Gigabit Ethernet
$699.00

@Big, my son in law recommended this one.  Said it was all I would need.  He is an IT guy and knows my needs.

It is a mini just like my old one except a upgraded version.

I just did this on my tablet....pain un the azz...desk top is much easier.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


>


Only apple product were Ipods and Ipads  which my 2 ipads did not last 4 years .Wanted to complain to Steven Jobs and I gave him a call but by then it was too late ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man the Chatter has died off , what happened ?
> Is Putes out patrolling the halls again





 Words of the White Wizard...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> *Apple M1 Chip with 8-Core CPU and 8-Core GPU
> 256GB Storage*
> 
> Apple M1 chip with 8-core CPU, 8-core GPU, and 16-core Neural Engine
> ...


SSD storage got to be quick as a rabbit me thinks


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> yes I live close
> We had a lot of that on Long Island from Grumman to Fairchld republic to major avionics & radar companies .My buddy Stosh's dad worked on a lem module. . We used to park on rt 25 in Calverton and watch them fly in and out.
> Now the is a great plume of chemicals where Grumman was in Bethpage and it goes for miles.They dont talk about it ,my friends daughter works for the engineering firm told me .


Saw Stosh last nite and I was wrong .He Dad was a machinist who worked for Republic and worked on the probes they used. Didnt want anyone to think I am fula **** in case anyone of you boys know Stash, or Dave for that matter  ....!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Saw Stosh last nite and I was wrong .He Dad was a machinist who worked for Republic and worked on the probes they used. Didnt want anyone to think I am fula **** in case anyone of you boys know Stash, or Dave for that matter  ....!


I know Dave


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know Dave


Then you know Ima tellon da truff !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288937


Im almost afraid to do a like for fear of getting caught ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288936


That funny ! Every time my boy comes barreling in and as he passes her to see me she will  say "Come Over Here You Need A Hiney Wipe " and I always say Im good Hun ! After the 231 times it must be getting old by now ,she never laughs any more....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh my fking God Damn,,,I'm am stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about a 9 iron?


Ask Tiger Woods wife what she'd suggest.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Just get an 8 ball, throw baking soda in mouth, then coke.
> 
> Bubba


That's exactly what I did when I had an eye tooth abscess three states away from home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Sipping on some Dynamite Cinnamon Shine. Made by Tickle.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> *Apple M1 Chip with 8-Core CPU and 8-Core GPU
> 256GB Storage*
> 
> Apple M1 chip with 8-core CPU, 8-core GPU, and 16-core Neural Engine
> ...



was that on Amazon or eBay?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 23, 2022)

I am seeking someone who can read and translate German into English. Anybody here? - I'll be on for a bit / if not please PM me. Thank You.


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

LolOTE="joeb631, post: 1160423, member: 62369"]
SSD storage got to be quick as a rabbit me thinks
[/QUOTE]


bigsur51 said:


> was that on Amazon or eBay?


Apple.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

well it looks like the war is on in Ukraine

there is a scenario where nukes could be flying in less than 6 days


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning Islanders up early this morning.  Got is buzzy day, I have two Doctor's appointments.  bigsur I sure hope you get your tooth pulled a tooth ache is one of the worst pains you can have with an ear pain on top of that.  Invest in getting your tooth pulled.  Everyone have fun today and don't get into much trouble.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am seeking someone who can read and translate German into English. Anybody here? - I'll be on for a bit / if not please PM me. Thank You.


Nein sorry...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I may just do that trickle-charger thing!!! YES! Excellent niggah-rig! Pity Toyota owners have to use Haitian engineering.


Trickle charger arrived at my front door yestiddy arter-noon.  Love that business model!  Free shipping, next-day delivery.

Anyway, just so Herself can go out and play with the car, I hooked up said trickle charger overnight.  

I haven't (yet) rigged a plug.  I just opened the hood.  I gotta figger a way to keep the exposed tines of the plug (other end connected to the battery) from being shorted/corroded.  Need a plug cover...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks bud
> 
> yeah , the nearest dentist is 60 miles away one way
> 
> ...


JAYSUS!  Go get the goddamn' fang yanked out.  I'LL pay for it, fer chrissake.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am seeking someone who can read and translate German into English. Anybody here? - I'll be on for a bit / if not please PM me. Thank You.


Google Translator




__





						Google Translate
					

Google's free service instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




					translate.google.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> JAYSUS!  Go get the goddamn' fang yanked out.  I'LL pay for it, fer chrissake.


Do a Go Fund me , No wait Walt is a famous author he can do it


----------



## Bubba (Feb 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> JAYSUS!  Go get the goddamn' fang yanked out.  I'LL pay for it, fer chrissake.


Area dental college close by perhaps?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Area dental college close by perhaps?
> 
> Bubba


A large Animal Vet may remove it cheaper than the Human dentist
In his part of the World Prob more of them them dentists


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am on my lunch break for me it is , breakfast , dinner , and supper……straight out of Oklahoma



As the good lord meant it to be!



ROSTERMAN said:


> I know Dave



Dave's not here.



Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am seeking someone who can read and translate German into English. Anybody here? - I'll be on for a bit / if not please PM me. Thank You.





ROSTERMAN said:


> Google Translator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whut Rosterman says.  I use google translator.

29F @ 53% RH, light snow, and predicted to soar to 40F today.  Compassion to ya'll that dealing with more inclement weather around the world and not having fun.

My poor SIL whose son just died, received news that her dog has terminal cancer.  The sort of things country and western songs are written about, and the poor lady is falling apart distraught.  

At my BIL's request, my sister won't be having a funeral for him, but will just spread his ashes, so we sent her round-trip tickets to visit us when things calm down for her, and promised her a professional massage, as well as nails and pedicure and creme brulee for breakfast.  She's ended up being caregiver for two husbands that she's outlived and it's time for her to relax and be pampered a bit.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Coal miners prayer or poem possibly.  Thinking the middle is an actual photo somehow based on details of the face. guessing 125 to 150 yrs old.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Coal miners prayer or poem possibly.  Thinking the middle is an actual photo somehow based on details of the face. guessing 125 to 150 yrs old.


It mentions the Heavens above but may be a diff/ dialect and not translate well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As the good lord meant it to be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a Good Man sir


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your a Good Man sir


And have sleek fur............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And have sleek fur............


I know LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> JAYSUS!  Go get the goddamn' fang yanked out.  I'LL pay for it, fer chrissake.



now what the hay does God and Jesus have to do with my fecking tooth?!..

awwww , you are so sweet ….

its only a fecking tooth for crying out loud , I’ve done this same thing with two other molars and I am still kicking

if I die from a toothache please feel free to start a Thread on tooth jokes

Here lies big
What a nig 
Tooth took him down
He was such a clown


stuff like that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

SurBig was a man
He was a Big Man
But his tooth was Bigger
So he ran like a wigger
To the tooth fairy swigger
and pulled the trigger 
And had them digger
That dang thing out.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Researchers found that between 2000 and 2008, there were more than 61,000 hospitalizations nationally for periapical abscesses, an infection at the tip of a tooth's root that is a common symptom of untreated tooth decay. Of those 61,000-plus stays, *66 patients died*.  








						PolitiFact - Dentists and the ADA agree: Ignoring a toothache could potentially kill you
					

State Rep. John Cortes, D-Kissimmee, made a biting claim about the consequences of poor dental care during debate on a b




					www.politifact.com
				



.
The county next to us has anywhere from 1 to 3 deaths every year related to tooth infection - It's about 275,000 total population.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Ya, of all the places I could have pulled that from. Put the pinch hitter and coffee down and get to work. !!! - School day, CE's, laundry all day and smoke, drink, eat and hang with you people all day... Hopefully.  Once Mrs. Monkey wakes up some of that may change.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

@Hippie420  and hen spotted working in the garden
Credit to his neighbor for the fine photo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bug the Monk said he was drinking coffee Yeah right


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Researchers found that between 2000 and 2008, there were more than 61,000 hospitalizations nationally for periapical abscesses, an infection at the tip of a tooth's root that is a common symptom of untreated tooth decay. Of those 61,000-plus stays, *66 patients died*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was King Tut that the archeologist figured out died from an abscessed tooth.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

I forgot there was 1 or 2 nannas in my last batch. Now my PH is clogged. 
 I'm out for a while. CE's and laundry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

@WeedHopper Must have gotten into the Jesus Juice too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I forgot there was 1 or 2 nannas in my last batch. Now my PH is clogged.
> I'm out for a while. CE's and laundry.


Your Phone is clogged 
Have you tried flushing the cache


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

Picking on both mods this morning? What balls he has!


----------



## stain (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Picking on both mods this morning? What balls he has!


Your just Jelly
One of the Perks for doing BOM LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your just Jelly
> One of the Perks for doing BOM LOL


More like sharing the same sleeping bag back in Boy Scouts!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## stain (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Picking on both mods this morning? What balls he has!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Ness?


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello Roster you make me laugh it good for the heart.


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm going to buy a knew green house for the spring and summer this one is going have a front and back door with screens.  And I think 8 windows with screens.  My other one that the fell down because of water on the roof it folded in only had one door with no screens.  

I'm thinking I will only grow one auto in the house grow room.  Six plants outside and I'm going to clone one plant I don't know what at this time.  I'm looking forward to this spring grow outside and the one with in the house.  I want to enter bud of the month.  yeha


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Happy Mardi Gras Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Happy Mardi Gras MisfitsView attachment 289012


Must be an Irish Beerhound


----------



## boo (Feb 24, 2022)

decided to tear down a tent today, I'm getting to a point of having more superb flowers than I can use...got plenty growing that can fit in 2 tents so why add to the power bill...due to LED's and smarter grow practices my power consumption has been cut in half...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Roster you make me laugh it good for the heart.


I find the way the world is going it is better to have a belly full of jiggle them butterflies ...





If it makes you laugh I have done my job


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 24, 2022)

for my friend Greywolf….hope you are ok Amigo















						Portland Antifa Picks Fight With Bikers, Then Blame Police When They're Shot [VIDEO] - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Imagine the irony when the very same violent Antifa militants who spent the last two years promoting “Defund the Police” now blame those same police for not protecting them when their intended victims fight back. Antifa in Portland apparently tried their bully...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2022)

Over and out


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeaaa. Cussing and boobies. Mods out for the night.  Sleep well Pute! - I should get to hang for another day with everybody. - (Just kidding / No cussing hahaha)


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Funny as fk. About time somebody put a bullet in those pieces of shit. To bad it wasn't more. Talk some more shit to bikers,,,, Antifa.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

I've got a garage which is home to about 8 curly-tail lizards.  There ain't NO bugs in my garage, fer sure.

They are all hand-tame.  If I go into my garage with some little pieces of chicken, they will come squiggling in from all directions.  I hold a little 1/2" piece down near the floor, and one of them will run up and nail it.  This goes on until I get creaky and just toss all
the rest of the chicken like mini-confetti.  It doesn't last 30 seconds.






HAH!!  After I just posted this, I went out into my garage to get my Volcano going.  There on the floor was a humongous spider.  It moved so damn' fast, I missed stomping it twice... but it got it the third stomp.

As soon as I tooken my foot offa the arachnid, here comes two squiggles racing to snag the spider. Gone in a second.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for my friend Greywolf….hope you are ok Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sux.  MySonTheDoctor is in White Salmon... just down the road from this crap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Actually it doesn't suck. Maybe this will shut those fkers up. Enough is enough. I'm sick of the word Antifa. I'm sure your son is sick of those fking assholes too.


----------



## stain (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

rough morning aaarrrgggg


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 25, 2022)

Coffee girls up yet?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Coffee girls up yet?



they are getting dressed


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

hurry up , the line is getting longer





I am just about ready







I am going back to bed






can I finish my coffee first?





youtalking to me?







leave me alone





do these thongs make me look fat?






my uniform of the day


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> rough morning aaarrrgggg


Ya gotta go into civilization.  Do not try using an ice skate and a rock... you are not quite as isolated as Tom Hanks was with Wilson. 

Use the phone.  Set up a time.  GO.  Please... the fact that it hurts means IT IS _*NOT THE TOOTH ALONE*_ THAT IS DECAYING.

Trust me.  I play a doctor's father in real life.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

This happens, and your life is total sheiit -- The molar infection was ignored, and the lower jaw got destroyed.  You want that??  Please.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya gotta go into civilization.  Do not try using an ice skate and a rock... you are not quite as isolated as Tom Hanks was with Wilson.
> 
> Use the phone.  Set up a time.  GO.





no phone , it fell off the boat with all my gold and silver



No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah but, two hours of pushin' broom buys a
Eight by twelve four-bit room


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This happens, and your life is total sheiit
> 
> View attachment 289081





my dear old mom would make a poultice out of onions and take care of that boil


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

Want a later pic with the lower jaw missing?

We could make soup with the onions and pus. O raffs.

*THIS:



*

I am seriously pleading with you to get the fukk out of denial and go get serious medical treatment/help.  If I was within 1000 miles of you, I'd probably go get you myself.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no phone , it fell off the boat with all my gold and silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


King of the road......

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my dear old mom would make a poultice out of onions and take care of that boil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no phone , it fell off the boat with all my gold and silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Gilligan .....................


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

last time I checked my jaw was just fine


that’s the one right there and it’s much better today thank you very much..very loose and should come out any day now…pain is gone and I feel fine today


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Want a later pic with the lower jaw missing?
> 
> We could make soup with the onions and pus. O raffs.
> 
> ...





now that is a bad toothache


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

Well, then, if you are confident it is loose enough to remove... make sure you have some penicillin equivalent... and take it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Want a later pic with the lower jaw missing?
> 
> We could make soup with the onions and pus. O raffs.
> 
> ...




thanks for worrying about me Unca , I appreciate it

i was gonna go see a dentist yesterday but we had snow and ice move in and we don’t drive on snow and ice anymore after the last incident


I will call today and see when they can get me in


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Lots going on here today.  Big do your due diligence and loose the tooth.  Stay after him Walt. 

Damn, I pinched a nerve in my back yesterday making kief.  Don't ask me how just file it under shi-t happens.  I can hardly move this morning.  

Thanks for the coffee girls....a bright spot in my morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for my friend Greywolf….hope you are ok Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jokers have a club house around 7 miles from my ranch.


Unca Walt said:


> I've got a garage which is home to about 8 curly-tail lizards.  There ain't NO bugs in my garage, fer sure.
> 
> They are all hand-tame.  If I go into my garage with some little pieces of chicken, they will come squiggling in from all directions.  I hold a little 1/2" piece down near the floor, and one of them will run up and nail it.  This goes on until I get creaky and just toss all
> the rest of the chicken like mini-confetti.  It doesn't last 30 seconds.
> ...


First time I went to FL, a buddy from the old neighborhood wanted to show me his bike. He jerked open the garage door, and all I heard was stuff falling and running. I told him he had rats! He smiled and told me they were spiders. I refused to go in. No way. I wouldn't go in that garage to see a vintage Indian, much less a rice grinder.


bigsur51 said:


> hurry up , the line is getting longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#6 has an onion butt. So sweet, it makes me want to cry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for worrying about me Unca , I appreciate it
> 
> i was gonna go see a dentist yesterday but we had snow and ice move in and we don’t drive on snow and ice anymore after the last incident
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Good Luck


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Mother Nature decided to give me chores to do. 4" of fluffy white stuff and growing. Blowing sideways, and supposed to end in half an hour. Gotta plow out my friends and neighbors and hop my happy arse in the shower. Friday is BEER DAY!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mother Nature decided to give me chores to do. 4" of fluffy white stuff and growing. Blowing sideways, and supposed to end in half an hour. Gotta plow out my friends and neighbors and hop my happy arse in the shower. Friday is BEER DAY!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ok , 120 miles and 4 hours later

i have to take amoxicillin 3 times a day until Wednesday before the pull it out

to much infection right now , it got down into my jawbone

ya might have encouraged me enough to save my old hide from the undertaker

ear aches  , headaches , all from a toothache

that beats a memorial service all to sh it

gonna take a nap , ya all have worn me out


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for worrying about me Unca , I appreciate it
> 
> i was gonna go see a dentist yesterday but we had snow and ice move in and we don’t drive on snow and ice anymore after the last incident
> 
> ...


I don't wanna lose the guy that turned me on to this place.   He owes me money.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ok , 120 miles and 4 hours later
> 
> i have to take amoxicillin 3 times a day until Wednesday before the pull it out
> 
> ...


Would have hated to seen ya go Ya Old Bastard
Besides Im sure someone would have told Roster to take over the Coffee Gals too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> last time I checked my jaw was just fine
> 
> 
> that’s the one right there and it’s much better today thank you very much..very loose and should come out any day now…pain is gone and I feel fine today
> ...


Be careful Walt will be asking about those white spots on your tongue next.


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

Evening Inlanders I had a terrible morning it turn into a tizzy fit.  I was throwing thing out the door then I took a sled hummer to the floor. Throw more things out the door.  screaming and yelling.  I finally took a couple of cig and start smoking them I quit two weeks ago.  I'll quit again when I buy some weed early next month.  glad that over.  I hate it when I get like that.  Now I'm all worn out.  As soon as my pj dry on the line I'm taking a shower and calling it a day.  Relaxing for the evening.  TJ is cooking super tonight.  I feel better.  Everyone have a great evening.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Evening Inlanders I had a terrible morning it turn into a tizzy fit.  I was throwing thing out the door then I took a sled hummer to the floor. Throw more things out the door.  screaming and yelling.  I finally took a couple of cig and start smoking them I quit two weeks ago.  I'll quit again when I buy some weed early next month.  glad that over.  I hate it when I get like that.  Now I'm all worn out.  As soon as my pj dry on the line I'm taking a shower and calling it a day.  Relaxing for the evening.  TJ is cooking super tonight.  I feel better.  Everyone have a great evening. View attachment 289123


Hon, when you can get through a day like that and not have committed suicide/homicide, it't a good day.
Wish ya was close enough to get a gift gram of hash and a big hug.
I had kinda a shit day, too. Still alive and so is everyone I came in contact with, so it's a GOOD DAY.
Hash and Hugs would cure a lot of the problems in the world. True.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Evening Inlanders I had a terrible morning it turn into a tizzy fit.  I was throwing thing out the door then I took a sled hummer to the floor. Throw more things out the door.  screaming and yelling.  I finally took a couple of cig and start smoking them I quit two weeks ago.  I'll quit again when I buy some weed early next month.  glad that over.  I hate it when I get like that.  Now I'm all worn out.  As soon as my pj dry on the line I'm taking a shower and calling it a day.  Relaxing for the evening.  TJ is cooking super tonight.  I feel better.  Everyone have a great evening. View attachment 289123


Man Remind us not to piss you off


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hash and Hugs would cure a lot of the problems in the world. True.



Hash and Hugs would do the trick.  I love hash.  My time is coming.  Growing for 8 years with bad lights was no fun.  Wish I invested in new light a long time ago.  By the way my plant is pluming up even though it still small I hope I can fine it smokable.  If not, I'll have to keep buying until the next round.  With the outdoor grow I'll finely have a stash.  yeha.


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

That's O:K I'm on your side just know I have your back.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> That's O:K I'm on your side just know I have your back.


Same here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I don't wanna lose the guy that turned me on to this place.   He owes me money.



just let me know how much

do you accep Bitcoin?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just let me know how much
> 
> do you accep Bitcoin?


Better have your rubles ready


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Better have your rubles ready



I’ll hook him up with one of my Ukrainian coffee girls

those Ukraine girls really knock me out
and jojojojo is always on my my my my mind!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll hook him up with one of my Ukrainian coffee girls
> 
> those Ukraine girls really knock me out
> and jojojojo is always on my my my my mind!


I heard they are having a 10 for 1 sale
Excellent time to buy and increase the flock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

OK everyone can breath a lil easier 
Roster is going to watch Jeopardy with his woman
Night all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

You'll come back now  Ya hear...........................


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

Been busy on this thread.

@Big hope you are ok.  Glad you got this behind you.  Probably feeling pretty good about now.

@ Ness I hope your day finished better than it started.

Sleep well Roster.


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

pute said:


> I hope your day finished better than it started.



It is I feel alot better.  Thank you.  I think there was something in the air or the plants didn't line up well.


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

Lights out for me.  Good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya might have encouraged me enough to save my old hide from the undertaker


I cannot express how relieved I am that you have gone past the 9th Century Aleutian Eskimo  methods in medical care.

And, of course:  I was fargin spot on.  You WERE heading for that horrible jaw picture. Nyah, nyah.

You are too good a guy to lose, Big.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just let me know how much
> 
> do you accept Bitcoin?


W-T-F is Bitcoin?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I cannot express how relieved I am that you have gone past the 9th Century Aleutian Eskimo  methods in medical care.
> 
> And, of course:  I was fargin spot on.  You WERE heading for that horrible jaw picture. Nyah, nyah.
> 
> You are too good a guy to lose, Big.




thanks Unca

i had been through this twice before and was able to pull out the molars with zero problems

i thought I could do it again but alas , it was not meant to be

i don’t know why this one got infected so bad because I’m keen on keeping it clean , a la hydrogen peroxide rinses , clove oil , etc

but yeah , the sore throat and ear ache should have told me I was not winning

so four more days of antibiotics and then they can yank it out …the dentist told me there was no other way , they refused to pull it when they looked at the xray and saw the infection had gone into the jawbone……not good

so yeah , drinks all around

cheers


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

You pore bastage.  BTW... regarding this:

"I don’t know why this one got infected so bad because I’m keen on keeping it clean , a la hydrogen peroxide rinses , clove oil , etc."

Whut hoppen wuz this:  The dirty little boogers that ate the soft inside "food" of your tooth followed the bloodstream down into your jaw.  There, they found a great, big warehouse chock full of really good food.  And there was no more of that sorta slightly-annoying peroxide and clove oil way down in there.

They were throwing a riotous party when the Fire Department (amoxycillin) showed up and began hosing down the place.  Many partygoers died right off, but some hardliners are currently still holed up, trying to keep the door from being beaten down by the Fire Dept.

They are losing.  But if it is gonna be _four days_ until that door is well and truly down, and that whole group of invaders are wiped out... that means they were damn' well entrenched.  

Close call.  I am so fargin happy about this.  Thank you for doing the right thing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You pore bastage.  BTW... regarding this:
> 
> "I don’t know why this one got infected so bad because I’m keen on keeping it clean , a la hydrogen peroxide rinses , clove oil , etc."
> 
> ...



10 days total for the fire department , 5 days before the pull , and five days after…they were really entrenched in the jawbone and the doc said “take all 10 days  mister or I will call in the special forces , SOG , Special Orthodontist Group”..

so 10 days it is!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Unca
> 
> i had been through this twice before and was able to pull out the molars with zero problems
> 
> ...


Morning
You jinx me , I was eating a hard pretzel when a piece went into the gum around my rear wisdom tooth
Sore as helll right now, I tried everything so far to rinse the darn piece out.
I feel your pain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You pore bastage.  BTW... regarding this:
> 
> "I don’t know why this one got infected so bad because I’m keen on keeping it clean , a la hydrogen peroxide rinses , clove oil , etc."
> 
> ...


The firemen are here


----------



## stain (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Wake Up @boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 289149


I bet when he is older he think back and say what a stupid kid I was LOL
Morning Bro
I would be worried if she had a full arm glove on and was behind me...............................
I went to school for Animal Science way back when and I had to glove up full arm and reach into a Prego Cows Bottom to feel the position of the calf , yep right in the pooper you could feel through the tissue into the uterus without harming the baby.
Never did have the money to finish Vet school .


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

I have been to oriental markets (real ones) -- therefore I just gotta share this... take a stab at what it almost certainly is made of:






I have a photo, but I will not post it.  Woof.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have been to oriental markets (real ones) -- therefore I just gotta share this... take a stab at what it almost certainly is made of:
> 
> View attachment 289150
> 
> ...


Can that be fed to Dogs?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

But they are a Bunch of SICK Fookers for sure.
I have eaten Horse but never dog or cat no way


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Young Pony tastes best if you can get it before they freeze it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2022)

I had some bbq goat once

it wasn’t baaaaaaaad at all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I had some bbq goat once
> 
> it wasn’t baaaaaaaad at all


Was it BaaaaaaaaaaaaahKabobed ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

We are talking Goat @joeb631 not sheep Calm down Joe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Joe tries out the new Welch speed dating dating site


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

They fed us Horse Meat a few times when I was in prison. Shit is kinda salty and even well done it's still mostly pink. Wasn't bad but not something I would want to eat on purpose less I had too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They fed us Horse Meat a few times when I was in prison. Shit is kinda salty and even well done it's still mostly pink. Wasn't bad but not something I would want to eat on purpose less I had too.


Ya do what ya gotz to do


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Not meant as as dig towards our sweet Nessy
But this chick is wild in the sack I would put money on it
You may not wake up in the morn, But man oh man what a night indeed


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But they are a Bunch of SICK Fookers for sure.
> I have eaten Horse but never dog or cat no way


I've eaten all three. Good stuff. Horse is like bison; there's very little fat in the meat, so you've got to put a little butter/oil in the pan or it'll stick.


----------



## ness (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't think I could eat Horse.  Innless I had to to stay alive.  More coffee


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

Morning.  Am I the only one but has the "LIKE" icon gone blank?  

I have eaten a lot of different things but never horse.  I don't feel like I have missed much either. 

My new computer didn't arrive yesterday....so I tracked it and because of shipping delays it won't be here until Monday.    Damn my son in law was set to come over today and install it. He obviously will be working Monday....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But they are a Bunch of SICK Fookers for sure.
> I have eaten Horse but never dog or cat no way


Check here, but don't say I din' warn ya:


			https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.Pc6YoJur2FwBu2oNQiJO6QHaE8%26pid%3DApi&f=1
		


The equivalent of our local fairgrounds fare.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for my friend Greywolf….hope you are ok Amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of miles from here and the local politically correct papers are careful not to mention that it was bikers and Antifa.  It was mostly poor innocent peaceful protestors whut got shot.



bigsur51 said:


> Ok , 120 miles and 4 hours later i have to take amoxicillin 3 times a day until Wednesday before the pull it out to much infection right now , it got down into my jawbone ya might have encouraged me enough to save my old hide from the undertaker ear aches  , headaches , all from a toothache that beats a memorial service all to sh it gonna take a nap , ya all have worn me out



Good!  Some of us were worried about bone loss in your head and further disheartening complications.  I had to take antibiotics before my teeth were cleaned for several years following knee implants because those same bacteria set up shop at implant sites as well and the leading cause of implant loss.



ness2 said:


> Evening Inlanders I had a terrible morning it turn into a tizzy fit.  I was throwing thing out the door then I took a sled hummer to the floor. Throw more things out the door.  screaming and yelling.  I finally took a couple of cig and start smoking them I quit two weeks ago.  I'll quit again when I buy some weed early next month.  glad that over.  I hate it when I get like that.  Now I'm all worn out.  As soon as my pj dry on the line I'm taking a shower and calling it a day.  Relaxing for the evening.  TJ is cooking super tonight.  I feel better.  Everyone have a great evening.





ness2 said:


> Hash and Hugs would do the trick.  I love hash.  My time is coming.  Growing for 8 years with bad lights was no fun.  Wish I invested in new light a long time ago.  By the way my plant is pluming up even though it still small I hope I can fine it smokable.  If not, I'll have to keep buying until the next round.  With the outdoor grow I'll finely have a stash.  yeha.



Hang in there sister woman and good luck with your grow!  Consider zazen breathing meditations to relieve the stress. 



ROSTERMAN said:


> Not meant as as dig towards our sweet Nessy But this chick is wild in the sack I would put money on it
> You may not wake up in the morn, But man oh man what a night indeed



Is she saying, "Please me!"?  What are the penalties if you don't?

35F @ 53% RH, partially cloudy with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 50F today.

A quality day spent answering emails, clearing the storage garage, and walking Miss Layla. I found a metro hazardous material site that will take up to 35 gallons per load, instead of 5 to 8 gallons at the others I found, so will take my accumulation of paint and chemicals there.

The Habitat for Humanities will take the building supplies and I have another mixed load of scrap metal to haul away.

The fun part is that son Todd packed some of the containers and in sorting through them I found some of my missing labware, so somewhat like a treasure hunt.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now what the hay does God and Jesus have to do with my fecking tooth?!..
> 
> awwww , you are so sweet ….
> 
> ...


Im on it ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Just got on and  I needs ketchup ,but I didnt want anyone to miss the blue water at Cedar beach in Mt. Sinai Long Island. sorry she already finished her coffee...


----------



## ness (Feb 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hang in there sister woman and good luck with your grow! Consider zazen breathing meditations to relieve the stress.



Yes, and de de I'm hanging in there.  And thank you for the luck.  I need all I can get.  I'll look up zazen I never heard of it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Trickle charger arrived at my front door yestiddy arter-noon.  Love that business model!  Free shipping, next-day delivery.
> 
> Anyway, just so Herself can go out and play with the car, I hooked up said trickle charger overnight.
> 
> I haven't (yet) rigged a plug.  I just opened the hood.  I gotta figger a way to keep the exposed tines of the plug (other end connected to the battery) from being shorted/corroded.  Need a plug cover...


Its so funny when you say Herself .My Brother is a attorney which has  given me a plethora of available insults . He is 71 still works ,#2 in Speech and Debate in high school in  America  .Was a asst county atty , in the court room he is a savage dealing with business ,no divorces cases . Well known , best Buds with a Federal judge  who went to college together . He refers to his Mrs as  "She who must be obeyed "  And  when He comes home me thinks he wears a dress !


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

I am knee deep in up-potting...later


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Area dental college close by perhaps?
> 
> Bubba


GREAT IDEA! We have a dental college in Stony Brook NY.
If you go mention my name .
Stony Brook has a great university a teaching college  top notch .
I don't mean to  brag but when I applied   to colleges  ,they were the very  first college who immediately rejected me ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> SurBig was a man
> He was a Big Man
> But his tooth was Bigger
> So he ran like a wigger
> ...


All you needs is music and i think you really have something there.....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Picking on both mods this morning? What balls he has!


Glads I woke up late !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288996


One Adam 12 , One Adam 12 ,be advised of a possible  elderly white male ,delusional , and incontinent with multiple lacerations , missing fingers  and major loss of blood . Requesting back up ,its going from bad to worse .. copy that ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Roster you make me laugh it good for the heart.


laughing every day is most important ,every day . I start by looking in the mirror ,then the whole day keeping the chooch in me in check ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> decided to tear down a tent today, I'm getting to a point of having more superb flowers than I can use...got plenty growing that can fit in 2 tents so why add to the power bill...due to LED's and smarter grow practices my power consumption has been cut in half...


Boo ,your not just a pretty face ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I find the way the world is going it is better to have a belly full of jiggle them butterflies ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always do , and you do it well..
just cant drink coffee when i see you stuff...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> King of the road......
> 
> Bubba


great memory


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

When I combine a laxative with Alphabet soup, I call it "Letter Rip".


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

Would 2000 pounds of Chinese soup be called wonton?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

Back to my strong suit:  Cramps and Jolts.  

The power of a falling fig = Fig Newton.

A million million microphones is a megaphone.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

One millionth of a mouthwash is a microscope.  

A half of a large intestine is a semi-colon.

*You guys takin' notes here?  This sheit is Grampa Gold.  *

Four nickels = Two paradigms.

Two monograms = one diagram.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Once you watch it once ,its  hard not watch it  over and go slow mo even...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

Better quit... I am getting hoarse from laughing at my stellar wit.

BTW:  The basic unit measurement of laryngitis is hoarsepower.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> With Gilligan .....................
> View attachment 289083


I know I said it before , but it is often said If they had kill Gilligan right from the start ,they would have gotten off the island 3 years sooner ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful Walt will be asking about those white spots on your tongue next.
> View attachment 289121


looks like the clap to me ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hon, when you can get through a day like that and not have committed suicide/homicide, it't a good day.
> Wish ya was close enough to get a gift gram of hash and a big hug.
> I had kinda a shit day, too. Still alive and so is everyone I came in contact with, so it's a GOOD DAY.
> Hash and Hugs would cure a lot of the problems in the world. True.


and save lives too...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I cannot express how relieved I am that you have gone past the 9th Century Aleutian Eskimo  methods in medical care.
> 
> And, of course:  I was fargin spot on.  You WERE heading for that horrible jaw picture. Nyah, nyah.
> 
> You are too good a guy to lose, Big.


wow ,do they really have such methods and if they do what do they prescribe for a weak winky . I am asking for a friend ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You pore bastage.  BTW... regarding this:
> 
> "I don’t know why this one got infected so bad because I’m keen on keeping it clean , a la hydrogen peroxide rinses , clove oil , etc."
> 
> ...


my friend had the same  riotous party when he peed . Really wasn't  such  a good party for him ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 10 days total for the fire department , 5 days before the pull , and five days after…they were really entrenched in the jawbone and the doc said “take all 10 days  mister or I will call in the special forces , SOG , Special Orthodontist Group”..
> 
> so 10 days it is!


be careful ! they may knock you out and touch you inappropriately .....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> be careful ! they may knock you out and touch you inappropriately .....


joe -- You gotta do this.  Next time yer gonna play the day away with arse inspection in the hospital, tell the doctor:

"You are going to go where no man has gone before."

If he is kewl... he will answer:

"Boldly."


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> wow ,do they really have such methods and if they do what do they prescribe for a weak winky . I am asking for a friend ....


Yup.  They insert a 7" piece of whalebone with a barb on the deep end so it won't ever fall out.  But the women love to be harpooned with the smooth, ribbed end.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> wow ,do they really have such methods and if they do what do they prescribe for a weak winky . I am asking for a friend ....


His winky is in the Smithsonian Museum  under the world tiniest items


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> His winky is in the Smithsonian Museum  under the world tiniest items


 "Having a Tiny Winky is better than having No Winky "  Willie Nelson


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> "Having a Tiny Winky is better than having No Winky "  Willie Nelson


I was talking about Walts Winky


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Yes, and de de I'm hanging in there.  And thank you for the luck.  I need all I can get.  I'll look up zazen I never heard of it. View attachment 289175


Listen to sweet


ness2 said:


> Yes, and de de I'm hanging in there.  And thank you for the luck.  I need all I can get.  I'll look up zazen I never heard of it. View attachment 289175



please listen to this ,it will help


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was talking about Walts Winky


brilliant ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Yes, and de de I'm hanging in there.  And thank you for the luck.  I need all I can get.  I'll look up zazen I never heard of it. View attachment 289175



and this too..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Yes, and de de I'm hanging in there.  And thank you for the luck.  I need all I can get.  I'll look up zazen I never heard of it. View attachment 289175
> 
> Listen to this .one of my favorites from on of my favorite movie..
> last one...!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Hoppers dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Yeah he is a little confused.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> joe -- You gotta do this.  Next time yer gonna play the day away with arse inspection in the hospital, tell the doctor:
> 
> "You are going to go where no man has gone before."
> 
> ...


I did that and he just winked at me dat  bastage!
Im this way about anything happening to my neither regions .
While ago while in California I was getting my prostate checked by a nurse and she said some people get erections when they have this done , I said  " Who would get a erection when they have this done  ?" And she replied  " Me ! " It was at that moment joeb631 knew he made another wrong decision ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah he is a little confused.


Fooker


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yup.  They insert a 7" piece of whalebone with a barb on the deep end so it won't ever fall out.  But the women love to be harpooned with the smooth, ribbed end.


me wishs me never asked ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Just having a little fun brother. This was my next choice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just having a little fun brother.


I thought walt hacked me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Walt did it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt did it.


Now don't piss me off and tell me they made walt a Mod LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Nope he hacked you


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

The bastard did it again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I bet he could do a better job than an me


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Okay I'll stop messing with you. You ain't no fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good thing we don't have any idiots around here.
> Okay I'll stop messing with you.


Nope only under paid unappreciated slave workers


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

Black privilege A?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah he is a little confused.


Poor Dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Black privilege A?


I get a Gas Card now


----------



## stain (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I wondered if he has been dreaming of my winkie too
Im scared now


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

it's almost that time again roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it's almost that time again roster...


50 mins still


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it's almost that time again roster...


I see the sun must have come down, doesn't that box get cramped


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Black privilege A?


Be careful I am a personal friend of the President of BLM


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay I'll stop messing with you. You ain't no fun.



I am enjoying myself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay I'll stop messing with you. You ain't no fun.


I did not see this LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I am enjoying myself


I LOVE IT , Send me a Pic I always wonder what you would look like with a smile


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I am enjoying myself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I LOVE IT , Send me a Pic I always wonder what you would look like with a smile







I am smiling now


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

so's your wife...she has the place to herself...


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> so's your wife...she has the place to herself...


She is the one on the other end of the line.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 289216
> 
> 
> I am smiling now


You standing behind the tall guy in the waders?


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You standing behind the tall guy in the waders?


Trick photography and nothing on the line....teaching long distance casting  to a Trout Unlimited class.


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Listen



joeb my volume doesn't work I'm sorry wish I could listen to the straight story.  Thank you for sending it my way.


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

Morning Islanders All is well at the Home Front.  Going to go through all my plastic container to see if I can fine the lids to match.  I don't know what happen to the lids that and socks always lose the plastic tops and one sock.  Things just get and walk away.   I think I have a ghost.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 27, 2022)

Good morning Ness & the gang.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 27, 2022)

Coffee and pinch hits, - I'm buying.  Bet the coffee girls are off work on Sunday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Where's Ness


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

She sure has a Pretty Face


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Stop egging me on I am trying my best to be NICER Today


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289231


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now don't piss me off and tell me they made walt a Mod LOL


That would resemble John Dillinger being the Federal Reserve Chairman.

You wouldn't have _time_ be get pissed off. I have invented a new kind of jail cell:

It is a Klein bottle.  You can escape from it, but you'd still be inside it.






Interesting info/trivia:  If you cut a Klein bottle in half, you get a Mobius strip -- a three dimensional object that has only one side:




Since I have done this for many decades, if you cut a Mobius strip in half lengthwise, you get a Mobius strip looped through a loop of 2-sided paper.

Cut the Mobius strip again, and you get a smaller Mobius strip and now you have TWO loops of 2-sided paper looped through.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 27, 2022)

Every once in a while I check in at my old place, not to post, just to snoop around. There were just a couple friendly people and a few good threads there. For a little bit yesterday, it looked like there was going to be a melt down and the thought crossed my mind to stir the pot. Then I thought why waste my time, most aren't even worth one click from my keyboard. Those people come across as so condescending and stuck on themselves. As far as I know I never been kicked out of a forum. They tempt me to try it.  

I love it here. Everyplace else is just monkey business.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That would resemble John Dillinger being the Federal Reserve Chairman.
> 
> You wouldn't have _time_ be get pissed off. I have invented a new kind of jail cell:
> 
> ...





I don’t know nuthin’ about Mobius but that glass thingy sure looks like a uterus , the Fallopian tubes are a dead giveaway. …


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

moving right along , please welcome these Ukrainian refugees to the coffee Shoppe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289256



no you dont

you are fired


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no you dont
> 
> you are fired


Too Late already sent message


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I don’t know nuthin’ about Mobius but that glass thingy sure looks like a uterus , the Fallopian tubes are a dead giveaway. …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your night time urinal ?
Or a chinese penis trap


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that your night time urinal ?
> Or a chinese penis trap



no

its my coffee mug


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I don’t know nuthin’ about Mobius but that glass thingy sure looks like a uterus , the Fallopian tubes are a dead giveaway. …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Observation


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no
> 
> its my coffee mug


Sorry that was meant for Walt


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Great Observation





I think it was a trick question by Unca


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sorry that was meant for Walt




then why did you quote me?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> then why did you quote me?


I saw the glass and thought ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

That;s funny I typed class and that showed LOL
Not even suppose to be able to spell words like that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Gas, Ass, or Grass No one rides for free
Gold works too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Feb 27, 2022)

Thawing out here among the oaktrees. So it's a muddy mess and I don't mind...

Off to do the paperwork before the outdoor work... but first another cup of liquid plumber.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I don’t know nuthin’ about Mobius but that glass thingy sure looks like a uterus , the Fallopian tubes are a dead giveaway. …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have learned, Grasshopper.  You have found and seen and grokked the _koan_.

Your lesson is complete, because now you know _why_ once you are in it, you can never get out...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

What if they aborted you?^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no you dont
> 
> you are fired


Woo Hoo Im Free..........................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Gas, Ass, or Grass No one rides for free
> Gold works too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 289267


If we looked like this You would lock them brakes up   Just saying


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I don’t know nuthin’ about Mobius but that glass thingy sure looks like a uterus , the Fallopian tubes are a dead giveaway. …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts too brother!  Art mimics nature!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> joeb my volume doesn't work I'm sorry wish I could listen to the straight story.  Thank you for sending it my way.


Its a great film with a beautiful soundtrak .
If you get a chance try and see it its At least 22 years old .
The main character is a familar cowboy with Sissy Spacek . A great True American Story ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You have learned, Grasshopper.  You have found and seen and grokked the _koan_.
> 
> Your lesson is complete, because now you know _why_ once you are in it, you can never get out...


wow ,sounds a lot like a hotel California type scenario ,be advised  extreme caution should prevail  ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Seen at Moriches Bay on Long Island ,sorry she doesn't drink coffee after 4 it keeps her up ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289237


They fight wars over  this....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

The difference between 2 brownies and 3 brownies ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My thoughts too brother!  Art mimics nature!


I think we have a Fallopian Parkway in Westchester county some one told me ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289286
> Seen at Moriches Bay on Long Island ,sorry she doesn't drink coffee after 4 it keeps her up ....


I have gone fluke fishing in Moriches Bay.  In the late 1940's.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> They fight wars over  this....


I grok a goodness. [/Michael]


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have gone fluke fishing in Moriches Bay.  In the late 1940's.


I  have a buddy who lives on a creek next to the inlet and had bunker spoon down pat . Stripe bass every time .
When you fished it it must have been unbelievable . tinker mackerel ,stripe bass ,weak fish .black fish ,sea bass ,flounder cod.I have memories where we went shark fishing one Monday and that  Saturday &Sunday there was the moriches bay anglers club shark tournament. In the parking lot was a 40 yard dumpster of all the non eating shark they had caught packed to the top . That day we caught a 285lb mako. I drove around with the jaw  for 2 days till i made a corner with it in a cooler filled with melted ice and it spilled on the back seat   . 1978 wasn't my most brightest year ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Who told   everyone I was going to  California ,I thought what was  said  in this forum stays in this forum. ya bunch of bun boys you !


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> When you fished it it must have been unbelievable .


I wrote an article about the first fish I ever caught, and how we were flounder fishing one time and had to stop because we'd caught so many (>300) the freeboard on our rented ancient rowboat was almost gone.

Dad filleted every one of them.  Most popular guy in the neighborhood.  And crabbing.  CLAMS ON JONES FARGIN BEACH!!!!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wrote an article about the first fish I ever caught, and how we were flounder fishing one time and had to stop because we'd caught so many (>300) the freeboard on our rented ancient rowboat was almost gone.
> 
> Dad filleted every one of them.  Most popular guy in the neighborhood.  And crabbing.  CLAMS ON JONES FARGIN BEACH!!!!


 Sorry  ,I just had to post this . T


 this was seen at Jones Beach last spring ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Clamming at Mt Sinai harbor was a great spot...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wrote an article about the first fish I ever caught, and how we were flounder fishing one time and had to stop because we'd caught so many (>300) the freeboard on our rented ancient rowboat was almost gone.
> 
> Dad filleted every one of them.  Most popular guy in the neighborhood.  And crabbing.  CLAMS ON JONES FARGIN BEACH!!!!


Jones Beach has a place to see outdoor concerts.
I have seen a lot of them there .When its a nice nite its the best ,when its not nice its still pretty good.
Some where there is a picture of me at a Bob Dylan concert ,pouring rain in a  clear cheap plastic poncho trying to lite a bat .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Jones Beach has a place to see outdoor concerts.
> I have seen a lot of them there .When its a nice nite its the best ,when its not nice its still pretty good.
> Some where there is a picture of me at a Bob Dylan concert ,pouring rain in a  clear cheap plastic poncho trying to lite a bat .


Guy Lombardo use to drive one of his vintage Chris Crafts run about boats ever concert.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Guy Lombardo use to drive one of his vintage Chris Crafts run about boats ever concert.


Yes ! In Freeport there is a Guy Lombardo Blvd too.
very cool pic !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Walt may have seen South Pacific or The King and I there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt may have seen South Pacific or The King and I there


Heck You so Old you may have too


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wrote an article about the first fish I ever caught, and how we were flounder fishing one time and had to stop because we'd caught so many (>300) the freeboard on our rented ancient rowboat was almost gone.
> 
> Dad filleted every one of them.  Most popular guy in the neighborhood.  And crabbing.  CLAMS ON JONES FARGIN BEACH!!!!


Funny ,now that I think of it I knew some guys who wrote for the Long Island Fisherman who hung out at a bait and tackle in Rocky Point


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck You so Old you may have too


Im old  born in 55. going on 14 mentally ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im old  born in 55. going on 14 mentally ...


Me, too. The '55 part. Stopped growing mentally at 12.


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

I've been concussed 1 times too many, lost count at 10 KO's...drinking from a garden hose helped cure me...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. The '55 part. Stopped growing mentally at 12.


Im defiantly sure about the 55 , the 14 part is up for discussion ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been concussed 1 times too many, lost count at 10 KO's...drinking from a garden hose helped cure me...


WIsh I knew that then ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

I use to drink from mud puddles outside Bethpage Grumman's


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to drink from mud puddles outside Bethpage Grumman's


 We have more in common than not !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> We have more in common than not !


Down right scary


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Are you Morty


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Down right scary


and exciting as well!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> and exciting as well!!


You worry me


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you Morty


  No ,my nick name was Marvin , I have Jewish friends who i have worked for before who call me Maven which means "expert " in Yidish. My non - Jewish friends cant really pronounce it all to well and just settled on calling me Marvin...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt may have seen South Pacific or The King and I there




Walt chased Ghenghis Kahn and his brother Don all the way back to Mongolia


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt chased Ghenghis Kahn and his brother Don all the way back to Mongolia


kinda late for shots fired  can we continue this on Monday ? lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt chased Ghenghis Kahn and his brother Don all the way back to Mongolia


When Walt walks down the street, Chuck Norris will cross over to the other side and not make eye contact.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When Walt walks down the street, Chuck Norris will cross over to the other side and not make eye contact.







@Unca Walt tells @Hippie420  he's Bad.................................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2022)

Morning Roster your up early.  Are you still up?  It's 8:00 am here.  44 out and Cloudy.  I have two appointments to kept today.  

Good news for me.  Me and a friend are going in on a 1/4 lb.  YeHa.  It's a new connection the other dealer only has gas and its $1.25 a 1/2.  I want to try something different for a change.


----------



## stain (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm hungry, I going to make eggs and toast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'm hungry, I going to make eggs and toast.







Oatmeal here


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 289327


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good news for me.  Me and a friend are going in on a 1/4 lb.  YeHa.  It's a new connection the other dealer only has gas and its $1.25 a 1/2.  I want to try something different for a change.



Whoop, whoop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let the good times roll!  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

54F @ 92% RH, rain with 10 mph wind and predicted to reach 59F. Looks like rain all the coming week, which should help with the snowpack in the mountains and satisfy the faunas and Portland water supply needs, as well as make the skiers and boarders happy, but keeping it in the mountains where it rightfully belongs.

PT this morning and dinner out with Grayfox and friend at Pastini's tonight, and in between I need to run a <35-gallon load of paint and other chemicals from my storage garage to Metro hazardous material disposal site. I will try to get a friend to run another <35-gallon load and that should clear out my storage of chemicals, which will make room to move some stuff around so it is more accessible for disposal and the garage door mechanics can replace my 18' wooden rollup door with a lighter weight steel door.

I also need to finish running electrical to that garage so that I can install lights and an automatic door opener. My plan is to make the space available for rent, but I will first have to repair the floor, which is the main reason I've used it for storage rather than rent it out in the first place. I can't rent out a space that is unsafe due to trip hazards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt chased Ghenghis Kahn and his brother Don all the way back to Mongolia


He still has that weapon he used


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289336


I am not an idiot, I'm an engineer.  A common mistake.  When they asked me the same thing, I said they were using the wrong size container.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoop, whoop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let the good times roll!  Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 54F @ 92% RH, rain with 10 mph wind and predicted to reach 59F. Looks like rain all the coming week, which should help with the snowpack in the mountains and satisfy the faunas and Portland water supply needs, as well as make the skiers and boarders happy, but keeping it in the mountains where it rightfully belongs.
> 
> ...


Funny ,last year I go to the dumps and after the bulk stuff I go over where you can put old gas  cans . A prius driving bun boy was in front of me and just dropped off a new can container with a little gas in it in the spot and drives off. I pull up noticing a new gas can with some old gas in it . I empty his tank into another one and took his brand new tank home . Not easy being lame ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Funny ,last year I go to the dumps and after the bulk stuff I go over where you can put old gas  cans . A prius driving bun boy was in front of me and just dropped off a new can container with a little gas in it in the spot and drives off. I pull up noticing a new gas can with some old gas in it . I empty his tank into another one and took his brand new tank home . Not easy being lame ...


I left my mailing label so they would send it back after dumping it 
I wondered where it went


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I left my mailing label so they would send it back after dumping it
> I wondered where it went


dont think it was you ,I see no bun in your pic ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> dont think it was you ,I see no bun in your pic ...


Under the hat


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Under the hat
> View attachment 289340


If I had hair like that my dance card might get filled ..


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

@GW, how many rentals do you still have....pains me just to think about it. Sold my condo rentals 5 years ago and my cabin 3 years ago.  Glad to!   Hard enough keeping my own shit wired tight.  For some reason life hasn't slowed down one bit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

pute said:


> @GW, how many rentals do you still have....pains me just to think about it. Sold my condo rentals 5 years ago and my cabin 3 years ago.  Glad to!   Hard enough keeping my own shit wired tight.  For some reason life hasn't slowed down one bit.


Sure sucks as we look back at what we use to do in a day compare to what we do now
I got a walk in yesterday and fixed the carpet cleaner and needed a nap


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

Right.. I feel ya.  Putting together a bunch of envelopes made my shoulders ache.  How people trim for hours is beyond me...lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> Right.. I feel ya.  Putting together a bunch of envelopes made my shoulders ache.  How people trim for hours is beyond me...lol


That's why Bigsur keeps the Coffee girls in his pit under the floor


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah..  he's the person responsible for my addiction to Autos..
Sent me my 1st pack that has fathered Gabagoo ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> Yeah..  he's the person responsible for my addiction to Autos..
> Sent me my 1st pack that has fathered Gabagoo ..



for my next act I’m gonna release the formula for Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## WoodsRat (Feb 28, 2022)

Rosterman, you big handsome bastard! I was hoping you'd still be here! Long time, no see. Hope you haven't been cheating on me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

WoodsRat said:


> Rosterman, you big handsome bastard! I was hoping you'd still be here! Long time, no see. Hope you haven't been cheating on me.




Roster cheat!?……I had to put a lock on the door at the coffee Shoppe so he would leave the girls alone!


----------



## stain (Feb 28, 2022)

Shifting lumber from one spot to another. I have enough now to build a nice shop. What size IDK... Need someone who can tell me how big of one I can build with what I got. So I can get the slab layed out. The looking goes on....

Stripping out of my thermal undies... Getting a little hot n sweaty.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

WoodsRat said:


> Rosterman, you big handsome bastard! I was hoping you'd still be here! Long time, no see. Hope you haven't been cheating on me.


Careful. He is a horn dog.


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2022)

Well, I got the word on the new dealer that is out he wants 400.00 for a 1/4 lb.  I could do it but my friend doesn't want to.  I'll figure something out.  Dam it.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

BB later....walking the dog and Mrs Pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

WoodsRat said:


> Rosterman, you big handsome bastard! I was hoping you'd still be here! Long time, no see. Hope you haven't been cheating on me.


I have been banging hippie in the rear sorry
I gave up on skinny women long time ago LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Careful. He is a horn dog.


You whip it out Bro Im your dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Roster cheat!?……I had to put a lock on the door at the coffee Shoppe so he would leave the girls alone!


Ya you bastard I found where you were hiding your private stock of stocky ones
I showed em how a real man with a BIG drill works


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Did ya see when I said I gave up on women 
Joeb face lite up like a Christmas tree


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

We are screwed , only thing that helps for availability of gas is the average bun boy dosent start driving till he is 25, as opposed to us the very first second we could ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did ya see when I said I gave up on women
> Joeb face lite up like a Christmas tree


Wasn't surprised ....lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wasn't surprised ....lol


yEP IT IS ALWAYS EASIER FOR ONE TO FIND THE OTHER AND KNOW


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Roster you're going to hurt that girl's feelings and she won't wear the green dress for us anymore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

make sure your accordion is secure ...


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

Questions for you motor heads.  

I need a gas tank for my boat.  I have a 6 hp two cycle an am thinking about a 3 gal gas tank.  Questions...metal or plastic tank and how many hours can a 6hp engine run on 3 gal of gas?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Found this.

my new to me 1986 6hp Johnson short shaft. I will be using this for duck hunting so basically only from point A to point B and no trolling. With a 3 gallon fuel tank and an oil mix of 50/1 how far do you think this puppy will take me? I am running a Grummon Sportboat (basically a 15 1/2ft. extra wide, flat bottom, square backed canoe that weighs 117 pounds empty and is rated for a 7hp motor).

Weight on the boat is a big issues as it may need to be portaged over land and what not while duck hunting. I am trying to figure out if the 3gl fuel tank will be fine or should I get a bigger one.
The three gal tank will be good enough. But suggest you take a extra can of gas. It can be another 3 gal. can or more. This is for safety. Measuring the gas consumption on a 7hp engine is more difficult because of so many variables. It will run all day 8 to 12 hours at trolling speed on 3 gal of gas. But at full speed this will change drastically. Distance traveled isn't a very good way to measure gas consumption on a engine used on water.


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

Anybody wanna go hunting or fishing.... lol


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2022)

Morning Islandes yesterday was a bummer.  When I make an appointment, I have my computer calendar up so I can enter my date and time for my Doctor appointment right away.  Well, I went to my 1st appointment and they told me my appointment was in the morning for 9 am.  I don't make a morning appointment just afternoon.  It was for 1 pm.  They try to tell me they were right.  I know better cause I enter 1 pm.  So, I went to my next appointment and they told me I wasn't on the list for that day.  That made me mad.  So mad that I forgot to go to the store before going home.  Bummer.
I have a Doctor a appointment today and I'm calling the office before I leave the house.  

I decided not to buy any weed, I'm going to buy perlite and FFO soil instead.  My Lemon should be ready in two weeks I can wait.  Growing is more important to me.  My time is coming for working on a stash.  

It's 38 degrees and mostly cloudy.  Going to be another beautiful day.  Have fun growing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Questions for you motor heads.
> 
> I need a gas tank for my boat.  I have a 6 hp two cycle an am thinking about a 3 gal gas tank.  Questions...metal or plastic tank and how many hours can a 6hp engine run on 3 gal of gas?


All Day and the next day too


----------



## stain (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Carty said:


> Anybody wanna go hunting or fishing.... lol
> 
> View attachment 289406


Guess I married the right gal. If I wanted to go for two weeks, she'd just tell me to be careful and that she'll miss me.

Good morning, Islanders. Another day of livin' the dream. Got beer in my near future, and a key lime cheese cake for a chaser.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

Morning, chasing my tail


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I married the right gal. If I wanted to go for two weeks, she'd just tell me to be careful and that she'll miss me.
> 
> Good morning, Islanders. Another day of livin' the dream. Got beer in my near future, and a key lime cheese cake for a chaser.


When I live in Key West I Loved it so much I had a pie every few days
Dang it Now I wants some




Does your honey have a good recipe?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, chasing my tail


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



Nothing is as Strong as the Love of a Parent ..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289436


I thought was going to be about a car warranty !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When I live in Key West I Loved it so much I had a pie every few days
> Dang it Now I wants some
> View attachment 289424
> 
> Does your honey have a good recipe?


Ever eat at Stevie T s a bbq place. Originally from Long Island ,big barrel of a man married to a little Vietnamese girl in the beggining of the keys ? They had a killer key lime pie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

First time I ever had it was back in '86. The Old Hen and I was driving across alligator alley going from the east side (yuck) to the west side (love it). We pulled the FXST off the side of the road and burned one. Got the munchies, big time. Came across a beaner restaurant in the middle of no where, so we pulled in. Food was great. Wife wanted desert, and I passed. The waitress asked if I'd ever had Key lime pie. I told her no, and the only kind of pie I like is pumpkin. She said, "I'll bring you a slice. If you don't like it, you don't pay a penny."
With a deal like that, I had to try it. Long story short, I happily paid for the pie and got a couple of slices to tuck in the saddle bags for a treat later that night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Ever eat at Stevie T s a bbq place. Originally from Long Island ,big barrel of a man married to a little Vietnamese girl in the beggining of the keys ? They had a killer key lime pie.


I was 13 at the time so prob not LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First time I ever had it was back in '86. The Old Hen and I was driving across alligator alley going from the east side (yuck) to the west side (love it). We pulled the FXST off the side of the road and burned one. Got the munchies, big time. Came across a beaner restaurant in the middle of no where, so we pulled in. Food was great. Wife wanted desert, and I passed. The waitress asked if I'd ever had Key lime pie. I told her no, and the only kind of pie I like is pumpkin. She said, "I'll bring you a slice. If you don't like it, you don't pay a penny."
> With a deal like that, I had to try it. Long story short, I happily paid for the pie and got a couple of slices to tuck in the saddle bags for a treat later that night.


We used to go to the keys and fish for 10 days . When I discovered Stevie T I got pie there every day .When I left someone took a picture of my buddy  and I and Stevie . My BIL went to the keys next winter with that picture and gave it to him . In the middle of a snow storm someone called and I answer They said " Whats a fat bastage like you doin at home " I reply "Im getting stoned ,listening to music and eating a sandwich " not knowing who it was . And it was Stevie T and my BIL . A good memory.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was 13 at the time so prob not LOL


not sure if Stevie was even born then ! i love key lime pie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

I thought of @Hippie420


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

My Mom used to make a killer apple pie growing up with great crust i think crisco. We had apple trees ,plums and pears. We had a peach farm in Mt Sinai which probably employed half my high school . In those days they taught kids how to work. It was hard getting a job because kids wanted to work . Now with the excess of breast feeding till they are 18 they know no such thing .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I thought of @Hippie420
> View attachment 289439


thats beautiful!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> thats beautiful!





joeb631 said:


> If I had one of those ,maybe I would not have fallen down so many times ,maybe.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

This was me when I was young and just found out my girlfriends parents were out for the nite and she was home alone . Once I got there I needed slow down a lot for fear of coming  as fast as I did going  .. Nice to be young and have hair ..


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

Afternoon all.  Man this has been a busy day.   Wasn't supposed to be.  But, just one thing after another.  First thing....lots of stuff going on here.  Some days are like that.  Then my friends came by to get the starts I gift them every spring.  That is done for another year.  I have another friend stopping by in a few to catch up. 

Finally my SIL and daughter are coming by tonight for dinner and to help me hook up my new computer. And on top of all that I threw my back out yesterday so I am hobbling around in pain.....I see a visit to the chiropractor.   

I just want to sit a bit.....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon all.  Man this has been a busy day.   Wasn't supposed to be.  But, just one thing after another.  First thing....lots of stuff going on here.  Some days are like that.  Then my friends came by to get the starts I gift them every spring.  That is done for another year.  I have another friend stopping by in a few to catch up.
> 
> Finally my SIL and daughter are coming by tonight for dinner and to help me hook up my new computer. And on top of all that I threw my back out yesterday so I am hobbling around in pain.....I see a visit to the chiropractor.
> 
> I just want to sit a bit.....


feel  better!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

Our beauty of Lake Ronkonkoma would rub your back if your game ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289451
> Our beauty of Lake Ronkonkoma would rub your back if your game ..


Is that The Indian Princess that drowns a young man every year ?


Legend has it that Lake Ronkonkoma is where a Native American princess,* Tuskawanta*, of the Algonquin, drowns at least one male each year as she seeks her true love. This grim lore is being honored by a new roadside attraction: a 32-foot-tall statue of the Lady of the Lake, carved from a tree with a history perhaps just as impressive.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon all.  Man this has been a busy day.   Wasn't supposed to be.  But, just one thing after another.  First thing....lots of stuff going on here.  Some days are like that.  Then my friends came by to get the starts I gift them every spring.  That is done for another year.  I have another friend stopping by in a few to catch up.
> 
> Finally my SIL and daughter are coming by tonight for dinner and to help me hook up my new computer. And on top of all that I threw my back out yesterday so I am hobbling around in pain.....I see a visit to the chiropractor.
> 
> I just want to sit a bit.....


If your back was half as bad as mine, sitting would make it much worse. Laying is the better option.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If your back was half as bad as mine, sitting would make it much worse. Laying is the better option.


Hippie my back is no where near as bad as you have described yours.  I can't imagine the pain you suffer with.   I can go and get mine adjusted and be mostly pain free as long as I am careful.

70f here....house is open...damn that is nice.  I won't get to excited tho.....more snow this weekend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Hippie my back is no where near as bad as you have described yours.  I can't imagine the pain you suffer with.   I can go and get mine adjusted and be mostly pain free as long as I am careful.
> 
> 70f here....house is open...damn that is nice.  I won't get to excited tho.....more snow this weekend.


I understand Back injuries , so I feel bad for all of us that suffer
I had drop foot so bad I damaged my left foots nerves and it burns like some caned me for an hr on the bottom of my left foot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

What does help is home made cannabis creme  I make using my outdated weed and roots with coconut oil and a lil this and that
Strong THC rub with the roots Rub it right in the small of your back because that is where the nerve causing the pain starts and runs down the leg
It does work.
Gave a jar to my wifes mom and she is using it on her arthritic hands she loves it works good for her


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What does help is home made cannabis creme  I make using my outdated weed and roots with coconut oil and a lil this and that
> Strong THC rub with the roots Rub it right in the small of your back because that is where the nerve causing the pain starts and runs down the leg
> It does work.
> Gave a jar to my wifes mom and she is using it on her arthritic hands she loves it works good for her


Recipe?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that The Indian Princess that drowns a young man every year ?
> 
> 
> Legend has it that Lake Ronkonkoma is where a Native American princess,* Tuskawanta*, of the Algonquin, drowns at least one male each year as she seeks her true love. This grim lore is being honored by a new roadside attraction: a 32-foot-tall statue of the Lady of the Lake, carved from a tree with a history perhaps just as impressive.


Spot on ! I really like her for her boobies  !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289453


just saw the  hands after a  long gaze  lol!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Recipe?


Give me a chance to try and write it up
Do you have a crock pot ?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I understand Back injuries , so I feel bad for all of us that suffer
> I had drop foot so bad I damaged my left foots nerves and it burns like some caned me for an hr on the bottom of my left foot.


I have drop foot and wear a orthotic boot to keep my toes up i relate .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

How much do you want to make, I make 1/2 gallon at a time and add quite a bit of my trim and old weed laying around or like I think failed tastes wise.
I will see if Sam has a smaller amount method. 
Basically take coconut oil into crook and cook the roots 18hours on low stirring even now and then
I then decarb the amount of weed I use 3 oz in 1/2 gallon batch
After decarb and the roots have cooked I add the decarbed weed  (240 at 40mins ) and mix in
let thatt cook on low another 2hrs along with the root oil . Once done strain through cheese cloth .
Now I reheat to melt in some bees wax so the coconut oil will harden at room temp .
I add about 4oz of bees wax . You can add other oils at this time. 
Remove from heat and let cool , when still above room temp I add Peppermint essence oils to get the sent I like (also has health benefits too) You can use other oil to make it smell the way you want .

I you want to make it There are places that can tell us exactly hos much bees wax to use so it does not get to hard , but even if it does you just spoon some out and the heat from your skin will melt it down.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I have drop foot and wear a orthotic boot to keep my toes up i relate .


You sure you are not me LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I have drop foot and wear a orthotic boot to keep my toes up i relate .


Do your feet also Burn as if a blow torch burned the 1st layers of skin away every night?
Just wondering


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You sure you are not me LOL


naa you got hair !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

But I only wear Glasses to read and watch tv


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> naa you got hair !!


And its magnificent


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do your feet also Burn as if a blow torch burned the 1st layers of skin away every night?
> Just wondering


not as much as nerve pain from out of nowhere. ankles feet ,sad getting old


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

I had 2 25yr old gals tell me I look 42 They were shock at my real age


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> not as much as nerve pain from out of nowhere. ankles feet ,sad getting old


Tingling pain as if your toes fell asleep?
?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But I only wear Glasses to read and watch tv


not me i need glasses ,my Mother warned me about that and I just didnt listen ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

People in my Family all look younger and live to 100


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And its magnificent


lucky SOB !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> not me i need glasses ,my Mother warned me about that and I just didnt listen ...


OK Hairy Palms 
I am going to stop before it gets ugly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> lucky SOB !


Ill be 100 in a nursing home if I can not walk
I will do myself before it gets to that


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tingling pain as if your toes fell asleep?
> ?


yes my left foot is always asleep . That foot sleeps more than my dog ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Hairy Palms
> I am going to stop before it gets ugly


i wear gloves to prevent that and gives me variety !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> yes my left foot is always asleep . That foot sleeps more than my dog ...


Sorry I know what you are going through Really sucks .
Im use to do so many things and now Im lucky If I can get a project in once a week


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> i wear gloves to prevent that and gives me variety !


I broke down and got a Gillette a good one  Nice close shave


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ill be 100 in a nursing home if I can not walk
> I will do myself before it gets to that


me 2 my sxs stevens my first double I payed for  at 14 will say good bye to me ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> me 2 my sxs stevens my first double I payed for  at 14 will say good bye to me ...


Ha da buddy do just that , sad part is he was 19 and over a tramp who screwed the kid down the block.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

I miss ya Boone
Even through you did try to stab me after the same ***** said I kissed her .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sorry I know what you are going through Really sucks .
> Im use to do so many things and now Im lucky If I can get a project in once a week


Thank you, you under stand .I am a electrician ,a plumbers son .a tradesman could do so much .now my balance is all off. I still do what i can but it takes forever.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

No I was not the kid down the block


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Thank you, you under stand .I am a electrician ,a plumbers son .a tradesman could do so much .now my balance is all off. I still do what i can but it takes forever.


I miss working as a roughneck , the harder the work was the more I love going into work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Thank you, you under stand .I am a electrician ,a plumbers son .a tradesman could do so much .now my balance is all off. I still do what i can but it takes forever.


Heck we need you than , you should start an electrical help thread 
I may even ask a question or two. I have done lots of 110 wiring and worked with 220 and wired in air compressors etc . But I still have never installed a service panel


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had 2 25yr old gals tell me I look 42 They were shock at my real age


i had that too ,but they cost $200 each and they only would say that for  hour ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

I was an EMT when I became older for the benefits and retirement plan
But that was cut short .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> i had that too ,but they cost $200 each and they only would say that for  hour ...


Heck they charge me 500


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

T


ROSTERMAN said:


> How much do you want to make, I make 1/2 gallon at a time and add quite a bit of my trim and old weed laying around or like I think failed tastes wise.
> I will see if Sam has a smaller amount method.
> Basically take coconut oil into crook and cook the roots 18hours on low stirring even now and then
> I then decarb the amount of weed I use 3 oz in 1/2 gallon batch
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

I remeber once working with 220 in a panel and I was young and stupid 
\I was holding a copper water line for balance and touch the neutral bar with my hand or pliers 
I woke up 10ft away on floor   I Got LUCKY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> T
> 
> Thanks.


You can make say a quart with an zip of trim and see how you like it 
Do you save roots Just wash the dirt off real well and air dry until dry  a week 
Then in freezer until use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

The weed version works by the roots have a anti-inflammatory property and reduce swelling


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck we need you than , you should start an electrical help thread
> I may even ask a question or two. I have done lots of 110 wiring and worked with 220 and wired in air compressors etc . But I still have never installed a service panel


Would be my honor to help my friends . I have been in a electrician for over 50 years .I  give good advice and patiently done  I lean toward common sense and not complicating  what does not need to be .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

If the batch comes out to liquidty just melt down and add some more bees wax
It can be Liquidy and still work just messy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Would be my honor to help my friends . I have been in a electrician for over 50 years .I  give good advice and patiently done  I lean toward common sense and not complicating  what does not need to be .


Im off to get the misses ready Night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

Company


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was an EMT when I became older for the benefits and retirement plan
> But that was cut short .





ROSTERMAN said:


> Who did you use for your electrical inspector


Well on Long Island its different with different townships. Town of Southampton has their own inspectors ,town of Riverhead has its own . Other towns use  electrical  inspection agencies. 40 years ago there was just the NY Board Of Fire Underwriters and that was that . I used one in Patchogue


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

I make a more simple version using coconut oil, artificial flavoring and kief  You also get a good buzz if you break off a chunk the size of a quarter and suck on it.  We use it on our wtists and hands for arthritis.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Well on Long Island its different with different townships. Town of Southampton has their own inspectors ,town of Riverhead has its own . Other towns use  electrical  inspection agencies. 40 years ago there was just the NY Board Of Fire Underwriters and that was that . I used one in Patchogue


Had a friend there that worked in smith town but the name of his company eludes me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I make a more simple version using coconut oil, artificial flavoring and kief  You also get a good buzz if you break off a chunk the size of a quarter and suck on it.  We use it on our wtists and hands for arthritis.


That will work , try cooking some roots and add the oil to yours
You want to cook them until golden brown and oil smells like nuts 
But dont let it burn


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im off to get the misses ready Night


night..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Had a friend there that worked in smith town but the name of his company eludes me
> View attachment 289455


was he  tall and named Mark was he? think a German name?


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

are we doing drugs tonight or just smoking weed...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was an EMT when I became older for the benefits and retirement plan
> But that was cut short .


When I was 16 and working at a spot welding factory the bosses father had a heart attack and died. My buddy had a massive heart attack and i gave him cpr and m to m  .I dont know how Emts do it day after day


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> are we doing drugs tonight or just smoking weed...


i opt for weed ..


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

me too, just wondering how nutso the traffic is gonna be here tonight...guess roster hauled azz for the night...gonna be a long night for him, ice cream and beer...


----------



## stain (Mar 1, 2022)

Dadnabitbullbiskits Mother Mother FRAAAAK!!!! On the way back from Blondie's Dr appointment the transmission went KAPUT... $2,150.oo to replace it. I do the labor. It's on the ground atm. Swap it out in the morning. Guy said they have gone up 40% + over the last year.. (thank you brandon) Guess I can't complain to much, it had over 200,000 miles on it. It was due. Sucks that it failed now. Just saved enough monies for a shop slab. Back to pinching pennies again to build back up....

At least it was perfect weather 77f


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> are we doing drugs tonight or just smoking weed...


after watching the state of our confusion you need drugs ...


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

After the first 5 minutes I bailed.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

pute said:


> After the first 5 minutes I bailed.


Clapping seals in the audience prevailed .The dems were pigs and whores the way they acted with President DTrump.No disrespect to them both .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck they charge me 500


They probably did more than talk !


----------



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I married the right gal. If I wanted to go for two weeks, she'd just tell me to be careful and that she'll miss me.
> 
> Good morning, Islanders. Another day of livin' the dream. Got beer in my near future, and a key lime cheese cake for a chaser.



Mine starts packing and goes with me...  she camps, fishes, hunts and is better shot then most anyone, always catches first and biggest fish..  then sits back in her bikini and suns.   Life could be worse, I mean hanging with the guys is cool and she fits in with them all as she's a cut up too.. and then after everyone goes to their tents I get my no no place touched..   yeah,   and why SHE is my best friend..   muwahahaha.


----------



## Carty (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> After the first 5 minutes I bailed.



Me too... how anyone can look at this president and not see the cussing old man from that ventriliquist is beyond me


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2022)

Good morning Islanders are you ready to start this day?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> After the first 5 minutes I bailed.





i took it for two minutes then got sick and bailed..what a disgrace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Mine starts packing and goes with me...  she camps, fishes, hunts and is better shot then most anyone, always catches first and biggest fish..  then sits back in her bikini and suns.   Life could be worse, I mean hanging with the guys is cool and she fits in with them all as she's a cut up too.. and then after everyone goes to their tents I get my no no place touched..   yeah,   and why SHE is my best friend..   muwahahaha.


Do you mean your Woo woo?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> @GW, how many rentals do you still have....pains me just to think about it. Sold my condo rentals 5 years ago and my cabin 3 years ago.  Glad to!   Hard enough keeping my own shit wired tight.



Two duplexes which I put in pristine shape my first two years of retirement, so minimal maintenance has been required.



ness2 said:


> Morning Islandes yesterday was a bummer.  When I make an appointment, I have my computer calendar up so I can enter my date and time for my Doctor appointment right away.  Well, I went to my 1st appointment and they told me my appointment was in the morning for 9 am.  I don't make a morning appointment just afternoon.  It was for 1 pm.  They try to tell me they were right.  I know better cause I enter 1 pm.  So, I went to my next appointment and they told me I wasn't on the list for that day.  That made me mad.  So mad that I forgot to go to the store before going home.  Bummer.



Good luck my dear!  Mine got complicated enough that I started a spread sheet to keep them straightened out.



pute said:


> Finally my SIL and daughter are coming by tonight for dinner and to help me hook up my new computer. And on top of all that I threw my back out yesterday so I am hobbling around in pain.....I see a visit to the chiropractor.  I just want to sit a bit.....



And then the magic happens!  Have fun with your new computer and good luck with your back.  Mine is no better or worse after two weeks of PT but vee vil zee............................

50F @ 94% RH, raining and predicted to hit 54F.

Got a 35 gallon load of paint dropped off at Metro hazardous material site and got my first bid for a garage door replacement at one of the rentals. The bid includes an automatic opener, which means I have to run electrical to the garage to support it. Fortunately I left a ground faulted future when I wired the duplex, so I just have a short run of conduit to a weather tight box directly across from the garage on the duplex.

The temperature has been low, or it has been raining, so the painters haven't shown up to paint that same rental and I've designed the new window boxes for it but haven't picked up the material or built them. The window boxes go on the front windows and the renters haven't been using them, but that duplex is located in a historical-zone, and I can't change the design without a permit and review by the city, as well as a survey of the other owners in the historical zone to see if they object.

I am changing the design so that it isn't filled with dirt but has supports for pots instead, though they can't see it without close examination, nor can they prove the design was changed. Even with treated wood, a box of dirt in the rain is an invitation to rot.

My neighbor at the other duplex got their fallen tree removed from the outside patio cover so I need to go over there with a come along and a hammer to return it to plumb again. This is the second time one of their trees have fallen on my side, the last time bending up the top rail of the slatted cyclone fence, but not bad enough to replace it.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Taking up yoga , I almost hurt myself before I started ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289476
> Taking up yoga , I almost hurt myself before I started ...


Someone threw her at the wall and she stuck ? Poor Girl , I fear she will never be the same


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Me too... how anyone can look at this president and not see the cussing old man from that ventriliquist is beyond me
> View attachment 289470


Brother ive said for along time. Ive watched Dunham many times and now when i see this puppet i laugh my ass off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Joeb You sick Bastard
Get the pancake turner out and help her down Now.....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joeb You sick Bastard


Thank You !
I was going to add to it but what you said ,covers a lot of bases !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Good thing we never hung out as young men
We would have been in Prison a long time.
And no you would have been the bottom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Thank You !
> I was going to add to it but what you said ,covers a lot of bases !


I did add go back and read it


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did add go back and read it


You are a Ladies Man , I got just the thing to get her off the wall and I dont need no pancake turner ...!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good thing we never hung out as young men
> We would have been in Prison a long time.
> And no you would have been the bottom


I thought we kissed and made up?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I thought we kissed and made up?


I told you I dont kiss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Let gang up on Hoppers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

We shall become one with the Borg LOL
They only keep me around for the entertainment


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We shall become one with the Borg LOL
> They only keep me around for the entertainment


your good looks make up for a lot ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> your good looks make up for a lot ...


But they all say Im too nice to the new guys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Have to make em look like cannon fodder for a few weeks at least
You have to earn our respect


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But they all say Im too nice to the new guys


you do have a way with words ,and you  do like dogs ! Your hard to resist ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have to make em look like cannon fodder for a few weeks at least
> You have to earn our respect


I understand .It works that way for me 2


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> you do have a way with words ,and you  do like dogs ! Your hard to resist ...


The women tell me that all the time
Men not so much Hummmm/.........................


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Morning happy Moanday.  Roster, Joe you you two are worse than a bunch of yacking old women.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning happy Moanday.  Roster, Joe you you two are worse than a bunch of yacking old women.


Morning I see your smiling today
Must be great watching the porn on a new computer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

They sell splash guards for the screen for such occasions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I understand Back injuries , so I feel bad for all of us that suffer
> I had drop foot so bad I damaged my left foots nerves and it burns like some caned me for an hr on the bottom of my left foot.


This is a common bond amongst  us all here


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning happy Moanday.  Roster, Joe you you two are worse than a bunch of yacking old women.


sorry ,I have been dealing with bloating issues and needed to vent ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> naa you got hair !!


Only in his armpits and a wide strip down his spine like a razorback hog.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had 2 25yr old gals tell me I look 42 They were shock at my real age


Did they both have white canes tipped in red?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only in his armpits and a wide strip down his spine like a razorback hog.


Ah come on tell the truth you would have had to been the top to see my back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck they charge me 500


Must be the hair , and the young looks
Then tend to give bald seniors a big discount , It's hard to charge when the client never gets to fire the weapon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I better stop You guys will be calling me Keeef


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Must be the hair , and the young looks
> Then tend to give bald seniors a big discount , It's hard to charge when the client never gets to fire the weapon


I get things done with out firing my weapon , multiple times .I dont care how young you look or how much hair you have ,a misfire is a misfire ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They sell splash guards for the screen for such occasions
> View attachment 289485


do they make those for  HP laptops ? Asking for a friend ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> do they make those for  HP laptops ? Asking for a friend ..


Yes, but they're called splooge guards.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yes, but they're called splooge guards.


looks more convenient than saran wrap ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I get things done with out firing my weapon , multiple times .I dont care how young you look or how much hair you have ,a misfire is a misfire ....


I was talking about the girls You better keep that thing away from me


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was talking about the girls You better keep that thing away from me


" I keep a close watch on this heart of mine " J Cash


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> looks more convenient than saran wrap ...


Wear a Pregalactic prophylactic problem solved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> " I keep a close watch on this heart of mine " J Cash


Until that little heart takes over


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wear a Pregalactic prophylactic problem solved


Ruins all the feeling.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Drill Baby Drill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ruins all the feeling.


gnant 
But I won't get you Pregnant


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2022)

Good afternoon Island Of Misfits I went it did my Old Lemon is two days away from 11 week and I cut a little branch off and cook it on 240 degrees for about 10 mins.  I'm Buzz.  Behave yourself or just carry on.  You funny old bastard.  I do become a witch a couple time a year.  We are all safe for now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

For Roster


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Until that little heart takes over


guess we all have been there !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ruins all the feeling.


at this point I would take a ruined feeling over a no feeling  availability  .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289499


deservedly so , wish I was there ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For Roster
> 
> View attachment 289505


Aye Carumba ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yes, but they're called splooge guards.


Would they be strong enough to stop any future generations one may throw at them ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289507


Well ,I do use sports pages  pics of Colon Kapertwit to line my parrot cage. Not many Obozo pictures any more and my bird refuses to go on HRC any more ,it scares her too much ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

‘Piece of S***’: Iconic Western Star Sam Elliott Rips Oscar-Bound Western ‘The Power Of The Dog’ For Homosexual Themes | The Daily Wire


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For Roster
> 
> View attachment 289505


Great Breeding stock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ‘Piece of S***’: Iconic Western Star Sam Elliott Rips Oscar-Bound Western ‘The Power Of The Dog’ For Homosexual Themes | The Daily Wire


My Hero


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Did you see the movie Hops 
Steers and queers don't mix well


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Nope and i never watched that stupid fking movie Broke Back Mountain. That shit pisses me off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 2, 2022)

AND of course they gave me the wrong F transmission....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

__





						Facebook Watch
					

Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




					fb.watch


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ‘Piece of S***’: Iconic Western Star Sam Elliott Rips Oscar-Bound Western ‘The Power Of The Dog’ For Homosexual Themes | The Daily Wire


A mans man ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ‘Piece of S***’: Iconic Western Star Sam Elliott Rips Oscar-Bound Western ‘The Power Of The Dog’ For Homosexual Themes | The Daily Wire


A class act all the way as well as   Jon Voight  and Gary Sinese


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

$400 later and running around town I have successfully gotten all accessories I was sent for.  Damn shit is expensive!   SIL will come by after work  and hopefully fire the new computer, new mouse, keyboard and monitor up.  

In the meantime I have been ordered to vaccum the house....I shouldn't have come home.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> $400 later and running around town I have successfully gotten all accessories I was sent for.  Damn shit is expensive!   SIL will come by after work  and hopefully fire the new computer, new mouse, keyboard and monitor up.
> 
> In the meantime I have been ordered to vaccum the house....I shouldn't have come home.


almost choked on my pop corn ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Great Breeding stock


I love those child bearing hips ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I love those child bearing hips ...


I knew you would Roster ..................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> $400 later and running around town I have successfully gotten all accessories I was sent for.  Damn shit is expensive!   SIL will come by after work  and hopefully fire the new computer, new mouse, keyboard and monitor up.
> 
> In the meantime I have been ordered to vaccum the house....I shouldn't have come home.


Oh sure Remind to keep Roster away from you a couple of days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> $400 later and running around town I have successfully gotten all accessories I was sent for.  Damn shit is expensive!   SIL will come by after work  and hopefully fire the new computer, new mouse, keyboard and monitor up.
> 
> In the meantime I have been ordered to vaccum the house....I shouldn't have come home.


Hi Weedhopper its me Putes I won't be able to play today






Just had to get one in LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hi Weedhopper its me Putes I won't be able to play today
> View attachment 289528
> 
> 
> Just had to get one in LOL


glad I finished my popcorn !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope and i never watched that stupid fking movie Broke Back Mountain. That shit pisses me off.


Belive me you missed nothing good
Im sorry I sat through it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Thought you snapped long time ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

He does but he wants a reach around.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He does but he wants a reach around.


Its the right thing to do ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He does but he wants a reach around.


I have tried but came up empty handed 3 times now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Great Statue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Putes is Happy today WOOHOO
Nice to see ya Back ........................... Did the doc adjust your meds again


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Why are you fockers picking on me.  And no I don't give or recieve a reach around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Why are you fockers picking on me.  And no I don't give or recieve a reach around.


Oh Nooooooooo>>>>>>>>>>... Putes back
We LOVE YA MAN
In a Manly way


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I will stop
Where is the next victim


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Man everyone must be off today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I would go after Joeb next but it would be like attacking myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I will stop
> Where is the next victim





ROSTERMAN said:


> I will stop
> Where is the next victim


Give me 20 minutes and I will be available !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I fear I will always march to the beat of that different drummer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Give me 20 minutes and I will be available !


I feel like I would be picking on Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Can you tell I just had a Good Power nap


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289546


Thats great did you make that


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289543
> 
> View attachment 289544
> 
> ...


Momma Mia..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Give me 20 minutes and I will be available !


Im afraid how to read this .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I feel like I would be picking on Roster


Joeb is as batshit crazy as me


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I fear I will always march to the beat of that different drummer


we are fortunate ,me too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Momma Mia..


They know how to make a nice spaghetti for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> we are fortunate ,me too


Nope still not getting a reach around from me Damit


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im afraid how to read this .


Dont read too much into it ,its getting late and Im getting hungry !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Joeb LOVED Brokeback MT


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Dont read too much into it ,its getting late and Im getting hungry !!


So now ya want to buy me dinner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Still ain;t going happen LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

You remi


ROSTERMAN said:


> I fear I will always march to the beat of that different drummer


You remind me of someone......


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289547


Too boney for Roster. Reminds me of my Old Hen a hundred years ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289547


Hopper if you can still land a woma that looks like that I will buy you dinner and drinks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You remi
> 
> You remind me of someone......



Now I have to watch that


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hopper if you can still land a woma that looks like that I will buy you dinner and drinks


Why would he eat a hamburger when he's got steak at home?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Why would he eat a hamburger when he's got steak at home?


You mean a Delicious Taco


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Dam I want my name change to evil roy slade


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hopper if you can still land a woma that looks like that I will buy you dinner and drinks


Got all the women i will ever need brother.
Done all that shit and got the Tshirt and hat. Im good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got all the women i will ever need brother.
> Done all that shit and got the Tshirt and hat. Im good.


I think we all do


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Lots going on here today.  Big do your due diligence and loose the tooth.  Stay after him Walt.
> 
> Damn, I pinched a nerve in my back yesterday making kief.  Don't ask me how just file it under shi-t happens.  I can hardly move this morning.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee girls....a bright spot in my morning.


I have thrown my back out doing virtually nothing, done it sneezing, done it coughing.

Shaking kief is a new one! Yes these things happen.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

How bout them Yankees


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> W-T-F is Bitcoin?


It holds the handle on for your grinder...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning
> You jinx me , I was eating a hard pretzel when a piece went into the gum around my rear wisdom tooth
> Sore as helll right now, I tried everything so far to rinse the darn piece out.
> I feel your pain.


Sadly, you will have to drink beer until it softens up. Maybe some of that hot weed tea we were talking about back a ways...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sadly, you will have to drink beer until it softens up. Maybe some of that hot weed tea we were talking about back a ways...
> 
> Bubba


Oh all better , I got the water jet pic out and blasted that sucker hurt like hell for a few days but darn amazing how fast inside mouth injuries heal


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh all better , I got the water jet pic out and blasted that sucker hurt like **** for a few days but darn amazing how fast inside mouth injuries heal


Salt water rinse...grandmother taught me that one. Glad you got it out, I hate anything stuck between teeth. I am a dental floss junkie.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Salt water rinse...grandmother taught me that one. Glad you got it out, I hate anything stuck between teeth. I am a dental floss junkie.
> 
> Bubba


I have to floss after every meal since I had my front teeth capped


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joeb LOVED Brokeback MT


Hmm , Never saw it  truthfully...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would go after Joeb next but it would be like attacking myself


that was a  outstanding comment !!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So now ya want to buy me dinner


I am a gentleman ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I have chicken wings coming for dinner Oh Boy
I will have to log to eat them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Damit  I did it again scared everyone off.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Damit  I did it again scared everyone off.
> View attachment 289559


you can't be swinging that big ole king snake and not expect  people to be scared  of  it  !


----------



## boo (Mar 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> you can't be swinging that big ole king snake and not expect  people to be scared  of  it  !


now you guys know what I have to lug around all day...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have chicken wings coming for dinner Oh Boy
> I will have to log to eat them


 I cant believe how  the price of  chicken wings went up dem basteges.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

boo said:


> now you guys know what I have to lug around all day...


I know ,thats why most of us have bad backs ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

boo said:


> now you guys know what I have to lug around all day...


everybody is spot on as usual ...!  thats funny !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sadly, you will have to drink beer until it softens up. Maybe some of that hot weed tea we were talking about back a ways...
> 
> Bubba


What a group ! from dentistry to medical evaluations to pharmaceuticals  to horticulture ,to physiology to phycology to weapons of mass destruction to warfare  to debauchery to animal husbandry to  belly dancing in one spot . May have been mistaken on the belly dancing ,different forum ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you tell I just had a Good Power nap


yep refreshed !


----------



## boo (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm still cruisin for a bruisin...seems I have too much spunk backed up in the pipes and am looking for a person to unload it on...mods, better keep an eye on this old goat...I have occasional bouts of sanity I have to deal with...one came on about an hour ago


----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2022)

Good morning, Island of Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)

45F @ 90% RH, rain with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 48F.

More bids on the garage door replacement.  One soon to be unsuccessful bidder gave me an oral bid but demanded for $89.00 for a written one.  Hello........................ 

Some quality time romping in the park with Miss Layla while the cleaning ladies swamped out the lair. and lunch out with my old boss to catch up.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm still cruisin for a bruisin...seems I have too much spunk backed up in the pipes and am looking for a person to unload it on...mods, better keep an eye on this old goat...I have occasional bouts of sanity I have to deal with...one came on about an hour ago


I wanted to say goodnite but I as afraid you would yell at me   !! so Good Morning ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

Hoohah!!  I gots a funny story from MySonTheDoctor (who stays here while he bails out the arseholes running the hospital 50 miles away)

So there is a very fat guy in for cardiac arrest.  The Nurse Practitioner is taking down particulars from Fatty, and asks:

_"Do you eat a lot of salty or fatty foods?"

"Nope.  I stay on a regular diet."_

Scooter gets the report from the NP.  Here is Scooter:












He asks Fatty the same question the NP did after just looking at the guy.

Fatty hesitates, then says... "_Well, um... I eat a lot of potato chips and pizza..."_

Scooter brings the NP up to date.  She goes in and asks Fatty why he gave the doctor a different story than what he told her.

_"I thought it would be wrong if I lied to a *Rabbi*." _


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm still cruisin for a bruisin...seems I have too much spunk backed up in the pipes and am looking for a person to unload it on...mods, better keep an eye on this old goat...I have occasional bouts of sanity I have to deal with...one came on about an hour ago


Thats why i called it the "Island Of Misfits". You fit right in ya crazy bastard.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm still cruisin for a bruisin...seems I have too much spunk backed up in the pipes and am looking for a person to unload it on...mods, better keep an eye on this old goat...I have occasional bouts of sanity I have to deal with...one came on about an hour ago


OMG....Boo, what did you do?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 3, 2022)

Fooled me


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hoohah!!  I gots a funny story from MySonTheDoctor (who stays here while he bails out the arseholes running the hospital 50 miles away)
> 
> So there is a very fat guy in for cardiac arrest.  The Nurse Practitioner is taking down particulars from Fatty, and asks:
> 
> ...


Thank goodness he looks like his Momma ...! A outstanding beard ! a happy looking pup too!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

I was gonna say he looks just like you
Scary ugly MF


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Scratch and sniff comes to mind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Always remember even Girthy Gals will get lucky at the end of the night
Ugly old men not so much


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> OMG....Boo, what did you do?


Glad you axed... I wanna know, too!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was gonna say he looks just like you
> Scary ugly MF


BIG MF, too.  He eats the furniture for breakfast. We grow big in the Sneakydicker Fambly.  I wuz the runt at 6' even, 230# with about 6% body fat.  My brother was 6'3" and my Daddy was 6'2".

I've gotten old and skinny, so I am right at 206# now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Bungalow Boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

WTH,,,did i make you double post my shit. Fking stoner.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> WTH,,,did i make you double post my shit. Fking stoner.



Back from my daily walk....geez.....gotta trim now.  No time to farg around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> WTH,,,did i make you double post my shit. Fking stoner.


I was fixing it
But screwed up LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

AOCs sink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

This was Roster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289638


Dang.  They are all sold out, and they dunno if they will ever get any more:




__





						Amazon.com: THE FRIDGE KITTEN!--Plush Kitten Cat Butt Magnet--Great for Cat Lovers or Cat Stuck in Fridge Door Magnet Prank : Toys & Games
					

Amazon.com: THE FRIDGE KITTEN!--Plush Kitten Cat Butt Magnet--Great for Cat Lovers or Cat Stuck in Fridge Door Magnet Prank : Toys & Games



					www.amazon.com
				




Nobody has them for sale.  I sense an opportunity for sumbody smarter and more ambitious than me.  There are LOTS of folks who would get the thing.

Mebbe I could find one in my local half-pet store...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Computer in and functional...so why am I on my tablet.....for one the key board It is gonna take some getting used to.  Half the size of the old one and sensitive.  Plus many things are different....I will get used to it.......



I always use an ergonomic keyboard, regardless of what the computer comes with.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Got to Love GW   He knows when to chime in and not say a word the rest of the time
> A smart Man .



Or can't keep up.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

Roster, what are you and Joe up to now.....


----------



## Bubba (Mar 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 45F @ 90% RH, rain with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 48F.
> 
> More bids on the garage door replacement.  One soon to be unsuccessful bidder gave me an oral bid but demanded for $89.00 for a written one.  Hello........................
> 
> Some quality time romping in the park with Miss Layla while the cleaning ladies swamped out the lair. and lunch out with my old boss to catch up.


Just record the conversation with a phone video?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster, what are you and Joe up to now.....


Im sure He'd be trying to put his finger in my BB


----------



## stain (Mar 3, 2022)

Transmission is in. Blondie is happy. I caught some fish...I'm happy...

Ribeye for dinner. I'll call it a great day. As for the weather PERFECT!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sure He'd be trying to put his finger in my BB


Looks like the start of something big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like the start of something big.


For Putes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like the start of something big.


Lord I pray not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster, what are you and Joe up to now.....


Joe just sent me a picture Oh No.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## boo (Mar 3, 2022)

while joe may be a big boy, he's nutless...now go to bed roster...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Roster can't. He's on meth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Yep


----------



## boo (Mar 3, 2022)

and just one beer does it for him, I should be so lucky...after my wife died my doc coerced me into trying ritilin, I found out how much liked it after snorting it...didn't do it ling, scrip ran out and the doc was eyeballing me pretty hard...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster, what are you and Joe up to now.....


I was out for the evening , Im available on friday if you needs to continue !


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning I'm up early.  It's going to be another buzzy day.  
I'm going out in the yard as soon as the Sun comes up.  55 out and Clear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning I'm up early.  It's going to be another buzzy day.
> I'm going out in the yard as soon as the Sun comes up.  55 out and Clear.View attachment 289691


Up at the crack of dawn are we


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Up at the crack of dawn are we



Yes, and D D.


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Misfits outside I go for the morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 4, 2022)

Gas up 20c over night here. Taking the last of the stash monies to fill up 2 55gl barrels, 1 gas 1 diesel. Just for farming equipment. Then another load of cow poo. It's going to get real hard real fast. At least we will be able to feed ourselves and the few good neighbors....

Also need to find which chickens that are eating the eggs and eat them. Chicken dumplings anyone????


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

gas up .30 cents here the other day……$3.59 unleaded $3.99 diesel


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 4, 2022)

41F @ 86% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 48F today.

The Jeep is under half, so I think I'll top it off at over $4.00 a gallon.

I ordered a new 18' steel garage door for the duplex, to replace the superannuated wooden door that has sagged and become unglued in some places. Now to clear out 12" back from the opening to give them room to work..............

I lucked out and found a suitable 18' door that the customer never picked up, because all the other bids were out three to five months.

A 4-million-dollar Mexican cartel fentanyl bust in OR.  Wonder what effect that will have on street price??


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

boo said:


> while joe may be a big boy, he's nutless...now go to bed roster...





ness2 said:


> Morning I'm up early.  It's going to be another buzzy day.
> I'm going out in the yard as soon as the Sun comes up.  55 out and Clear.View attachment 289691





WeedHopper said:


> AOCs sink.
> 
> View attachment 289636


Such ** ,All electricians know this is completely wrong .By you passing this on you are spreading wrong and dangerous information . Put a GFI receptacle in ,child proof too .Safety first please. This was a public service announcement...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sure He'd be trying to put his finger in my BB


I would reply ,but i sill have some ash left from ash Wednesday,  I feel the Lord would not approve ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I would reply ,but i sill have some ash left from ash Wednesday,  I feel the Lord would not approve ...


The Lord is Dead


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Lord is Dead


naa Maybe if your nice He would come back .


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Lord is Dead



which Lord are you talking about because there are a lot of them out there?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Exactlly. Pick one. Its all a bunch of shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> which Lord are you talking about because there are a lot of them out there?


Oh Your Lord is Very much alive and well
Just look at the world today


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Your Lord is Very much alive and well
> Just look at the world today



huh?…my Lord?

who is my Lord?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeah he must be busy with the NFL Draft thats coming up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> huh?…my Lord?
> 
> who is my Lord?


Satan?
I was told by a few you were a follower


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactlly. Pick one. Its all a bunch of shit.



I humbly disagree Bro

just because one cannot see into all the different dimensions does not mean they do not exist


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> huh?…my Lord?
> 
> who is my Lord?


Satin you evil bastard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Satan?
> I was told by a few you were a follower




and you believe everything you hear?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I knew a few Satanists in my time but You don't fit the mold in my book


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Satin you evil bastard.



why yes , yes I do like satin…and silk and cotton and hemp…you dummy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Satin you evil bastard.


Satin is what the coffee gals wear


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and you believe everything you hear?


Fake news.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I knew a few Satanists in my time but You don't fit the mold in my book



hahahahhahhhaha!

better get a new book Bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why yes , yes I do like satin…and silk and cotton and hemp…you dummy


Whoops. My mind must be in the gutter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whoops. My mind must be in the gutter.




I see nothing has changed eh


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

That top pic has a crotch you could drive a Mac truck through!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That top pic has a crotch you could drive a Mac truck through!


Lot of chain videos I bet


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That top pic has a crotch you could drive a Mac truck through!




dam , I might have a chance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam , I might have a chance


Even Boo could fit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

That was fun now I can go into public and not kill anyone


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> which Lord are you talking about because there are a lot of them out there?





bigsur51 said:


> which Lord are you talking about because there are a lot of them out there?


The one I talk to.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> The one I talk to.




which one is that?

can you be more specific please?

just curious


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> which one is that?
> 
> can you be more specific please?
> 
> just curious


going to smoke a cigar with a buddy,let me get that done .accepting friendly fire when i come home !


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> going to smoke a cigar with a buddy,let me get that done .accepting friendly fire when i come home !




Maduros?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning I'm up early.  It's going to be another buzzy day.
> I'm going out in the yard as soon as the Sun comes up.  55 out and Clear.View attachment 289691


55? Finally made it up to 33 here.

 Took my arse up to the eyeball doctor's and got examined. Says it's just a tweek that's needed for now, but said I'm looking at cataract surgery in five years or so. Told him I'd be dead before then, so I wasn't worried about it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah he must be busy with the NFL Draft thats coming up.





bigsur51 said:


> I humbly disagree Bro
> 
> just because one cannot see into all the different dimensions does not mean they do not exist


Similar





bigsur51 said:


> Maduros?


For me, yes, maybe English market shade if on darker side.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Ok Fellas and Gals , I am outta here for awhile , got to get some chores done if I ever want to grow a garden this year

i am thinking of starting a grow Thread , might go with about 100 plants this season 

laterz


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 55? Finally made it up to 33 here.
> 
> Took my arse up to the eyeball doctor's and got examined. Says it's just a tweek that's needed for now, but said I'm looking at cataract surgery in five years or so. Told him I'd be dead before then, so I wasn't worried about it.


I have the beginnings of them. They said 5-10 yes.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

My great grandmother always used to tell my mother, "Lay me down in a sassafras coffin so I can go through h ell just a snappin' and a poppin".
Found a source of sassafras wood in Lapeer. It's a pretty wood as far as grain goes. Make a great traditional box.


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Afternoon, I have a question.  What do you all think of the Like button?  I have been reading and clicking the Like button as I read for every post.  Does that bother anyone?  73 and mostly sunny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Afternoon, I have a question.  What do you all think of the Like button?  I have been reading and clicking the Like button as I read for every post.  Does that bother anyone?  73 and mostly sunny.View attachment 289755


Nope it shows you like me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

No thats what we do. I click it all the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No thats what we do. I click it all the time.


Click what her like button  I try to do it everytime too
She is a sweetheart


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 4, 2022)

I use the like button on most threads so I can tell where I left off on. I can swing through a thread and get to the new part so much faster and besides that, when I read alot of this stuff, especially buzzed, it can be pretty funny, The back and forth. Especially giving ROSTER trouble..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I use the like button on most threads so I can tell where I left off on. I can swing through a thread and get to the new part so much faster and besides that, when I read alot of this stuff, especially buzzed, it can be pretty funny, The back and forth. Especially giving ROSTER trouble..


I was Born for Trouble


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Even my dogs are ready


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Maduros?


I like a nice Maduro, Smoking a nice Rocky Patel with a nice ring gauge . Smoking cigars for 44 years.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My great grandmother always used to tell my mother, "Lay me down in a sassafras coffin so I can go through h ell just a snappin' and a poppin".
> Found a source of sassafras wood in Lapeer. It's a pretty wood as far as grain goes. Make a great traditional box.
> 
> View attachment 289753


stylish with just enough contrast between metal and wood


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Nobody bend over He is back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like a nice Maduro, Smoking a nice Rocky Patel with a nice ring gauge . Smoking cigars for 44 years.


Bet your teeth are not as white as Bigs


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



That was almost  better than " The Unforgiven ". When you slow it down you really see the pork belly hit the floor with Wookie Goldberg looking to pick  the beast up .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bet your teeth are not as white as Bigs


Least I got teeth Brother ..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nobody bend over He is back


Thats ok Im straight .stay where you  are!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Made ya yawn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> p my self
> I like a nice Maduro, Smoking a nice Rocky Patel with a nice ring gauge . Smoking cigars for 44 years.


I adore a nice Ct wrap


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Thats ok Im straight .stay where you  are!


You had to come back on a Friday night just to break Roster's heart? That's cold, dude.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I can see you peeling the wrapper now LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You had to come back on a Friday night just to break Roster's heart? That's cold, dude.


Im glad I thought he was cheating and having a sleep over


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I adore a nice Ct wrap


me 2 but it seems you need to smoke them right out of the humidor because they crack quick . I know how to maintain humidors ,the bovedas do a great job 2 . I love a good ct wrap!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Joe does not want to admit it but he really missed me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I like AF cigars I knew him when he started 
I use to get free budles of the cheap at the time LaUnica's The big ones LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe does not want to admit it but he really missed me


NOPE ! WRONG ! I ADMIT IT !!!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like AF cigars I knew him when he started
> I use to get free budles of the cheap at the time LaUnica's The big ones LOL


La  Unica was a nice cigar for the money . The yuppies screwed it up for us .I am not impressed with a really good $20 cigar ,I am more impressed with a good $8 cigar. And while your at it Cubans are nice but it was more it being cool than particular. You can get outstanding cigars in other countries too. Much less the basteges try to sell you fakes anyway !


----------



## stain (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> me 2 but it seems you need to smoke them right out of the humidor because they crack quick . I know how to maintain humidors ,the bovedas do a great job 2 . I love a good ct wrap!



a lot of ganja growers use those boveda packs when curing their cannabis


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a lot of ganja growers use those boveda packs when curing their cannabis


sure as heck do !


----------



## stain (Mar 4, 2022)

Not here at some of the dispensaries. They say it take the taste out of the buds. That is what a bud tender told me.....


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> boveda packs




When I shop on Amazon for boveda packs I don't know what size to order for a qt jar.  I place an order one's and received the smalless size pack. I use them in my smallest jars.  I think it work out.  

I don't like cigars, smoke out of a bong and it needs a cleaning.  I use glass screens and it's time to order more.  There are two head shops in town that I have not visited yet.  Looking foward to the visit.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Not here at some of the dispensaries. They say it take the taste out of the buds. That is what a bud tender told me.....


never really have the weed long enough to be effected !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> When I shop on Amazon for boveda packs I don't know what size to order for a qt jar.  I place an order one's and received the smalless size pack. I use them in my smallest jars.  I think it work out.
> 
> I don't like cigars, smoke out of a bong and it needs a cleaning.  I use glass screens and it's time to order more.  There are two head shops in town that I have not visited yet.  Looking foward to the visit.


The best bong I ever had was one that had a plastic cap on the bottom and a base that snapped into it . You took the base and cap off and could run a brush straight thru. Sad ,its gone and i have never another one like it ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

I have never used the boveda packs

just tortillas


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> The best bong I ever had was one that had a plastic cap on the bottom and a base that snapped into it . You took the base and cap off and could run a brush straight thru. Sad ,its gone and i have never another one like it ...



I have one of them haven't use it in ages.  Needs a stem and bowl the one that's on it is used big time.  Good Night


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I have one of them haven't use it in ages.  Needs a stem and bowl the one that's on it is used big time.  Good Night


good night !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have never used the boveda packs
> 
> just tortillas


Que es eso?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> When I shop on Amazon for boveda packs I don't know what size to order for a qt jar.  I place an order one's and received the smalless size pack. I use them in my smallest jars.  I think it work out.
> 
> I don't like cigars, smoke out of a bong and it needs a cleaning.  I use glass screens and it's time to order more.  There are two head shops in town that I have not visited yet.  Looking foward to the visit.


I bought the 61% ones and my quart jars all read 59-61%


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

No bodeva packs for this kid.  But the humidity in my area allows me to control it if done right.  If you live in the swamp or extreme heat different issues.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I bought the 61% ones and my quart jars all read 59-61%


Im into cigars and have a few humidors with other types of humidifiers . I use a boveda to calibrate a hydrometer or a ,sensor-push because i know the boveda unless it feels like a big dried up sugar packet is accurate .


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Que es eso?



tacos el gato mi Amigo

tu savy pinchey pelon?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> tacos el gato mi Amigo
> 
> tu savy pinchey pelon?


El gato
si si comida mucho


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> El gato
> si si comida mucho


donde esta pelo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 4, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im into cigars and have a few humidors with other types of humidifiers . I use a boveda to calibrate a hydrometer or a ,sensor-push because i know the boveda unless it feels like a big dried up sugar packet is accurate .


I’m into cigars too but roll them one at a time. I bought the boveda packs for my first grow because I was a newbie and wanted to give my first grow every chance. i don’t know if I removed them from the jars if the humidity would go down but I’m really not sold on them being a necessary item anymore. Interesting you use the to calibrate your hydrometer


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

Good night Kids


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

@ Big....Que, en englagsh por favor.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

buenos noches


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


> buenos noches


buenos noches senor .


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Loving my early morning buzz's with fresh coffee.  Morning


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello Islanders, I keep forgetting what I want to say.  I'm tripping


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh ya, I forget who has a Doctor in the house.  I want to fine out about spinal taps.  When I had my knee replacement the Doctor gave me a spinal tap ever since I had a backache my lower back.  Can something happen caused by the spinal tap.  Sorry, I forgot your name.  I think he is your brother in-law I need my pipe. And I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Big....Que, en englagsh por favor.


Ni fumu meiyou jyewhun <-- Unca speaks Mandarin.  TINS

LATE EDIT TRANSLATION:  A deadly insult to a Chinese, but "meh" here:

"Your parents never married."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Oh ya, I forget who has a Doctor in the house.  I want to fine out about spinal taps.  When I had my knee replacement the Doctor gave me a spinal tap ever since I had a backache my lower back.  Can something happen caused by the spinal tap.  Sorry, I forgot your name.  I think he is your brother in-law I need my pipe. And I'm getting hungry.


Ness Morn
I am not a Doctor nor claim to be, but it is not normal to have pain at the injection site more than a few days , I would call and ask your Doctor and Anesthesiologist about this pain, 
*Side Effects of an Epidural*
Although epidurals are usually very safe, and the risk of serious side effects is low. As with any other types of medication, there are some side effects that could occur as a result of an epidural, these include:



*Pain in the epidural site: *You may experience pain in your lower back where the needle was inserted. This discomfort should subside in a day or two and may last a few days at most. An epidural is not known to cause any type of permanent back pain.4


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Oh ya, I forget who has a Doctor in the house.  I want to fine out about spinal taps.  When I had my knee replacement the Doctor gave me a spinal tap ever since I had a backache my lower back.  Can something happen caused by the spinal tap.  Sorry, I forgot your name.  I think he is your brother in-law I need my pipe. And I'm getting hungry.



@ness2... I am the guy who plays a doctor's father in real life.  It so happens that Scooter is in the fargin _next room_ -- he is leaving for Oregon (this is Floriduh) at 10:00AM.

A spinal tap is a temporary thing.  Backaches do not come from spinal taps... spinal taps make backaches go away.  It is a very simple procedure, and it doesn't hurt at all.

It is also temporary.
-----------------------------
A lumbar puncture (AKA: spinal tap) may be done to:

Collect cerebrospinal fluid for laboratory analysis <-- A sneaky way to the brain
Measure the pressure of your cerebrospinal fluid
_Inject spinal anesthetics, chemotherapy drugs or other medications <-- _Prolly you.
Inject dye (myelography) or radioactive substances (cisternography) into cerebrospinal fluid to make diagnostic images of the fluid's flow.
As you get older, your back WILL start to give you gyp.  A topical, OTC med that gives relief is called VOLTAREN <-- Comes in a tube, and you just smear some on the owie.

Wait'll you get to be 81, punkin... You gotta be tough.

_"Life, she ees joost a bowl of frijoles."_ <-- Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher tole me that.

He also said, _"I theenk.  Therefore, I yam.  I theenk."_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey Doc I have a cough not a 
*Hemorrhoid*


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289832


Pigs with horns?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

Gonna be a long day---


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

@ness2 
I have had 3 Epidurals and each time only had slight pain the day I went home
Even went snapper fishing a few hrs after one procedure.
So I would say no not normal. But who am I , Not Walt.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Never used boveda packs.
I just use the fking jar. Don't need shit inside Mr jars or my drawers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never used boveda packs.
> I just use the fking jar. Don't need shit inside Mr jars or my drawers


I use those desiccant packs down by my boys , keep me dry all day
Helps with the nasty smell too.
Yoo knows how us people can stink


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

How about taking a shower ya no nasty bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How about taking a shower ya no nasty bastard.


Wees Be sweaty , even right after a shower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

But Iz do do a toilet shower when in the restaurant


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Go back to bed Roster.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

Masvidal or Covington?

my money is on Masvidal by TKO


----------



## stain (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Afternoon, I have a question.  What do you all think of the Like button?  I have been reading and clicking the Like button as I read for every post.  Does that bother anyone?  73 and mostly sunny.View attachment 289755


If it does, I guess they can remove it, I say like away!!!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If it does, I guess they can remove it, I say like away!!!
> 
> Bubba


Her question confused me a tad


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nobody bend over He is back


Where's the soap.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> That was almost  better than " The Unforgiven ". When you slow it down you really see the pork belly hit the floor with Wookie Goldberg looking to pick  the beast up .


You can slow it down? Oh, I gotta go back and look.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Her question confused me a tad


Well, she's on the right track, "like" away I say.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe does not want to admit it but he really missed me


We all do, so it only stands to reason he would to. Maybe a tince too much? Only time will tell....where's my cigars...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> El gato
> si si comida mucho


Fookin cat eaters!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But Iz do do a toilet shower when in the restaurant


Believe it or not, that's a thing amongst the homeless.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Believe it or not, that's a thing amongst the homeless.
> 
> Bubba


I was born a Poor Wht Boy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2022)

I like that a brother or sister has shared, whether I agree with it or not and it does help keep track of my place reading them, especially now that the threads are moving so fast, especially for someone who just periodically checks in.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Brand New Stove is acting up the oven button doesn't want to work.  Freaking   I'm going outside while it's in the low 70's.   The next few days are going to hit in the upper 80's



Whoa!  Thank God for air conditioning.........................................!



ROSTERMAN said:


> I was born a Poor Wht Boy



I'm more of a mixed breed mongrel, but was born poor and lived in my car a couple of times early on.  Fortunately, I was born when we still had the American Dream and followed it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was born a Poor Wht Boy


Note for all restaurant bathroom bathers, a public service announcement: that is NOT, repeat not rock candy in the urinal. Thank you, that is all.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Note for all restaurant bathroom bathers, a public service announcement: that is NOT, repeat not rock candy in the urinal. Thank you, that is all.
> 
> Bubba


But if you drill a hole and put in a wick they make good candles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Smell nice if you get them after being freshly replaced


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But if you drill a hole and put in a wick they make good candles


Scented too.... 
Bubba

I swear I typed "Hmmm" and that face came instead. They have one cat watching me upstairs....Wiley creatures.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Scented too....
> Bubba
> 
> I swear I typed "Hmmm" and that face came instead. They have one cat watching me upstairs....Wiley creatures.
> ...


Cats are evil
They are creatures of the Devil ask Big has has 20


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Who do you think told Big to get in on Bitcoins when he did


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cats are evil
> They are creatures of the Devil ask Big has has 20


Not me cats! 100% wife collected and abandoned, they are a ton of fun. Tuurd I typed that to see if a pic of a tuurd would pop up. I guess there are limits. Penise  Yep, there are limits...one more, teats....well  nutz.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Not me cats! 100% wife collected and abandoned, they are a ton of fun. Tuurd I typed that to see if a pic of a tuurd would pop up. I guess there are limits. Penise  Yep, there are limits...one more, teats....well  nutz.
> 
> Bubba


Well now I know what you are doing the rest of today


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Woke up to a crappy day.  Rain now but supposed to turn to snow later.  So much for a happy Shatterday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

How fking weird. Raining here too. Really fked me up. Had a tree trimmer coming. Fk me.
God damn Texas weather.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How fking weird. Raining here too. Really fked me up. Had a tree trimmer coming. Fk me.
> God damn Texas weather.


I thought Herbie was there already


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I thought Herbie was there already
> View attachment 289848


I thought that was bigs harvest?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I thought that was bigs harvest?
> 
> Bubba


No way 
WeedHopper Grows Trees Man he just is not the type to take credit for what others do. LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

I decided Its way more Fun being The Rebel of the Forum


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

YEP
I would do her


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Right after she is all hot and sweaty doing that dance routine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Coffee is wearing off
need to order more Chco latte


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ni fumu meiyou jyewhun <-- Unca speaks Mandarin.  TINS
> 
> LATE EDIT TRANSLATION:  A deadly insult to a Chinese, but "meh" here:
> 
> "Your parents never married."


What a nice way of calling someone a bestarrrd !


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

Well... darn.  So sumbody knocked on our front door, and was talking with Herself, asking if we would want him to trim my giant rubber tree which overhangs my driveway.

I prefer it to cover my driveway, so I politely told him thanks, but no thanks. He was missing lower front teeth and his work vehicle was an _old_ car with a ladder on its roof.

In other words, a guy in desperate straits, trying to find honest work.

As he was pulling away, I quick ran over and told him to hold on.  All I had in my wallet was a $20 bill, so I gave it to him, and wished him good luck. 

Felt so sorry for the pore bastage.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @ness2... I am the guy who plays a doctor's father in real life.  It so happens that Scooter is in the fargin _next room_ -- he is leaving for Oregon (this is Floriduh) at 10:00AM.
> 
> A spinal tap is a temporary thing.  Backaches do not come from spinal taps... spinal taps make backaches go away.  It is a very simple procedure, and it doesn't hurt at all.
> 
> ...


I knew I should have gone to medical school instead  dance class ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @ness2
> I have had 3 Epidurals and each time only had slight pain the day I went home
> Even went snapper fishing a few hrs after one procedure.
> So I would say no not normal. But who am I , Not Walt.....


Dont be so hard on yourself ,you have credentials Brother ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289839


Thats so funny  ! My old pup looks just like that dog and has the same thoughts .


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Note for all restaurant bathroom bathers, a public service announcement: that is NOT, repeat not rock candy in the urinal. Thank you, that is all.
> 
> Bubba


neither are they big mints too ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... darn.  So sumbody knocked on our front door, and was talking with Herself, asking if we would want him to trim my giant rubber tree which overhangs my driveway.
> 
> I prefer it to cover my driveway, so I politely told him thanks, but no thanks. He was missing lower front teeth and his work vehicle was an _old_ car with a ladder on its roof.
> 
> ...


When I joined this group ,I knew I would be in the company of good men and women .  and I was not wrong ...


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you, guys, for the come back on my spinal tap.  I have a Doctor appointment March 22nd.  All I know the pain is ongoing and it make it hard to do my yard work.  I'm going to rub icey Icey on my back and knee.  Carry on Misfits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Woke up to a crappy day.  Rain now but supposed to turn to snow later.  So much for a happy Shatterday.



we had an hour of snow with 20-30 mph winds …big snow flakes

its over now and the snow already melted


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I knew I should have gone to medical school instead  dance class ....


I tell people:

"I coulda been a doctor -- I just din go to medical school."


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you, guys, for the come back on my spinal tap.  I have a Doctor appointment March 22nd.  All I know the pain is ongoing and it make it hard to do my yard work.  I'm going to rub icey Icey on my back and knee.  Carry on Misfits.


@ness2
*GET SOME FARGIN VOLTAREN, DAMMIT!!!! 








Pain GONE in under ten minutes. Usually five.*


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I tell people:
> 
> "I coulda been a doctor -- I just didn't go to medical school."


I was going to be a doctor but I didnt want to work that hard ! Amazing how hard they work ,especially the young ones .


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I was going to be a doctor but I didnt want to work that hard ! Amazing how hard they work ,especially the young ones .


I am a certified ganja medic


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

The old Chief had passed on and his eldest son took over as Chief. He was a modern type of guy so to speak but stuck with tradition.
When the tribe council came together thy asked the Chief " will it be a cold winter and do we have enough firewood? He proceeded to go in his tent telling his people he needs to consult the spirits. Inside his tent ,he pulls out his cell phone and calls the weather service . He asks the guy on the phone "Is it going to be a cold winter , and the guy says YES !. So the  young Chief goes to his people and says yes it is going to be cold and to gather firewood .So they gathered firewood all week . After a week or o the young Chief thinks it over ,does not want to make a mistake so he calls the weather service again . The man answers and he ask " Is it going to be a cold winter and he replies Definitively Definitively ! The Chef goes back to his people and tells them he feels the winter will be colder than he thought and we need some more firewood. A week later they were done and all was well. Weeks later the young Chief is paranoid to make a mistake so he calls the weather service for the third time and asks "Will it be a cold winter ?" The guys says ABSOLUTELY YES 100% ! The Chief asks " How can you be so sure " The guy replies " The Indians have been collecting firewood for 3 months now ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @ness2
> *GET SOME FARGIN VOLTAREN, DAMMIT!!!!
> View attachment 289854
> View attachment 289855
> ...


use gloves so you dont get any in your eyes imho


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> VOLTAREN



I'll look into it Unca Walt.  Thank you


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> gloves



I have just a few nurses' gloves I'll have to buy some more.


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

OK let's have some fun.  Is Roster sleeping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I was going to be a doctor but I didnt want to work that hard ! Amazing how hard they work ,especially the young ones .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> OK let's have some fun.  Is Roster sleeping.


Nope


----------



## stain (Mar 5, 2022)

Having one of those days just being pissed off for no apparent reason. Even more pissed that my male toy rat terrier dog is to small to kick.... The Lab bitches are in heat, So tuffman has gone totally farken nuts. Can't even laugh at him trying to hump the girls. (he's 11" tall girls 20") 

Even more pissed off at my boy for buying a $4,000.oo go cart. I could kick him but it wouldn't make a dent in his azz. GRUMBLEGRUMBLE... Gerrrrrrrrr... Off to go with him to pick it up. I could be fishing!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Here he is Flipping off the pilot of a mig29 while doing an inverted loop


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> What a nice way of calling someone a bestarrrd !


I always liked the Italian "cournodo" (SP?). It translates loosely into "Your mother focks everyone in the village." Get ya killed at a Sons of Italy dance.


Unca Walt said:


> Felt so sorry for the pore bastage.



That's "poor". Didn't ya ever go to skool? 
And stop feeding the crackheads!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... darn.  So sumbody knocked on our front door, and was talking with Herself, asking if we would want him to trim my giant rubber tree which overhangs my driveway.
> 
> I prefer it to cover my driveway, so I politely told him thanks, but no thanks. He was missing lower front teeth and his work vehicle was an _old_ car with a ladder on its roof.
> 
> ...


Probably gonna come back with some mean dudes and rob ya now


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always liked the Italian "cournodo" (SP?). It translates loosely into "Your mother focks everyone in the village." Get ya killed at a Sons of Italy dance.
> 
> 
> That's "poor". Didn't ya ever go to skool?
> And stop feeding the crackheads!


No one curses like a Yougoslav ....!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

There were rumors he was a electrician too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> No one curses like a Yougoslav ....!


Dont tell me.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> No one curses like a Yougoslav ....!


Thought ya was Italian


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> There were rumors he was a electrician too


Yeah, but I'll bet he couldn't beat Minnesota Fats in a pool game!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Slovik side of Czechoslovakia


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thought ya was Italian


I am half Italian from my Moms side and Yugoslavian from my Father . My Mom was born in America ,my Father was born in Hoboken . His Mom dies giving birth and my Grandfather takes him and his sister back to Yugoslavia . His Father dies and they end up on a orphanage. At 23 he jumped  on aship ,got caught and quarantined . All he had on him was I think baptismal papers and back then infant mortality was lower then and a insurance policy . I never forgot when he was given back those papers and could go he said "What about my papers? they replied "This is America green horn you dont need papers !" I wish we had that America back ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Slovik side of Czechoslovakia


Really  I figured truthfully something slavic ! 
I thank goodness Im not all Italian !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

My Old man came from Czechoslovakia at 8 on a tramp steamer with his mom and sisters , he grew up in Hells kitchen until he was in his 20's
he like Fighting


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dont tell me.........................





ROSTERMAN said:


> My Old man came from Czechoslovakia at 8 on a tramp steamer with his mom and sisters , he grew up in Hells kitchen until he was in his 20's
> he like Fighting


they were tough times then and you needed to be tough with all those women in your life for them  ...
Im not  meaning to be stereotypical but in my experience I find the eastern Europeans  (poles ,checks,hungarians ) are as a whole some what bright .Polish jokes fly around but my Brother Stosh owns a business for 40 years 8 k sq ft  shop brilliant  .My friend Waldemar is a engineer .His son has autism .He speaks on the same level as the doctors because he made it his lifes ambition. My bee keeper mentor old school who is trying cannabis to help his son . We now  have high concentrates of soy about ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

He never once talked about his childhood with me
I never thought about this before 
Im out things to do later


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> they were tough times then and you needed to be tough with all those women in your life for them  ...





ROSTERMAN said:


> He never once talked about his childhood with me
> I never thought about this before
> Im out things to do later


be safe never know when a band of Amazon Women try to kidnap you and make you their  sex slave !!!  I read about that happened somewhere but defiantly no where  near me I would have gone out more often ... ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)

My brother married a first generation Polock. If you leave a Polish wedding sober or hungry, it's your own damn fault. Also worked with a second gen Polock. That's one dude you won't out drink. Lots of fun, and one of the weirdest sense of humors you'll ever find.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My brother married a first generation Polock. If you leave a Polish wedding sober or hungry, it's your own damn fault. Also worked with a second gen Polock. That's one dude you won't out drink. Lots of fun, and one of the weirdest sense of humors you'll ever find.


I love hearing a woman speak another language ..melts my butter !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I love hearing a woman speak another language ..melts my butter !


That's what a sweet smile and a pair of pretty eyes does to me.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's what a sweet smile and a pair of pretty eyes does to me.


me also ONE OF THE REASONS I HATED MASKS,  Its like sunshine to me until the weather starts getting bad so to speak ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He never once talked about his childhood with me
> I never thought about this before
> Im out things to do later


Im sure it wasnt easy...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Here comes Walt


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Im about to have a few lite beers and vape some sweet ambrosia


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

My feet stink today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

They smell kinda like ones own farts not really stinky to me but man there is a smell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


>


Anymore word on Motor


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

More information than I need but thank you aI promise to never borrow your socks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Im out Boo will be Happy

@boo Feel Better Bro
I hope to wake you early and hope for a good mood


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

Howling at the moon, good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I have just a few nurses' gloves I'll have to buy some more.


Ya don't need gloves.  Jeez.  It's a fargin skin-penetrating pain-relieving ointment.

Do you wear gloves putting on lipstick?  Don't get the lipstick in your eyes...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Probably gonna come back with some mean dudes and rob ya now


Not a chance.  Baiting is illegal in this area.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> More information than I need but thank you aI promise to never borrow your socks.


Hey, pute... Doan go knockin' my pal Rosty's method.  That's how he makes his tea:  He boils his socks. 

When he is feeling like a real high, he sometimes throws in his underwear.  That is tricky, because if it gets too concentrated, it detonates like the meth lab did that he had in the attic next to his child-mummy collection.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Now that we are on the subject of house-robberies, etc. -- Found out that demographically, houses with American flags flying outside have a 74% less chance of house invasion.

The flags are seen as warning signs to crooks, and they stay away from them big time.





LATE EDIT ADD:  That is NOT the reason I have a flag out on the road. BTW:  That is Fancy Pants.  He wuz borned on my place, and has lived here with the brother, Beau, for 18 years.  

When I go outside, he sorta elegantly follows me around.  Very tame.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Rosty has stirred my ambition.  Anybody here have a M-1 Garand?

If you want to waste ammo, but make a helluva racket, here is a picture that explains exactly how to make your Garand into full-auto. Pull the ring and hold it back:


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

Morning Walt, I have no idea what I want to do to start this day.  I Quess that calls for a bowl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Keeping the count going here (Mean Misfits is burgeoning), I gotta point out that when I tooken my bringumhome SKS out back and blasted a pie plate... The fargin Rooshian bullets made SQUARE holes. Lookit:


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

So when I got my Big Boar oink-hunting monster .58 caliber (shoots 555-gr bullets) this is what happened to the next pie plate... a tad over* 2"* hole in it:




You doan wanna git shot wiv that big sunuvabitch.  I shot a deer with it, and it killed, skinned, and cooked it with one shot.  Well... It killed it, anyway. It hit the deer, which just dropped on the spot and never moved. BANGplop.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

And Then... These are two bullets that have killed hogs.  The "tiny" one is a 30.06 165gr Spitzer (about the biggest 30.06 bullet).  The monster one (yes, it has expanded to MORE than an inch across) is the 555gr slug that came from my black powder Big Boar rifle.




Note how the 30.06 has lost a lot of mass.  The cannon shell Big Boar bullet is whole.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Staying on topic, here is a biggie.  Note the distance betwixt the fangs on this buzzer is about the length of a pocketknife blade... EEK EEK:


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

dam

OK -- Now for something completely different.  God bless Floriduh:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> dam
> 
> OK -- Now for something completely different.  God bless Floriduh:
> 
> View attachment 289893


Walt's wife catches the ole man looking


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Staying on topic, here is a biggie.  Note the distance betwixt the fangs on this buzzer is about the length of a pocketknife blade... EEK EEK:
> View attachment 289891


ness -- I dunno if you were around when I showed a special pic.  It is a still from a video.  My Beautiful Scottish Witch forbid me to do the trick I'd done many times in the past because the penultimate time (that means next to last, Rosty), I was a tad slow...

And the buzzer got the back of my hand with its lower jaw.  Sheesh. Close.  But new guys at the Hunt Club thought the other members were pulling the long bow about the trick.

BTW:  I know of nobody on the planet that has done this.  D'ysee, I noticed long ago that there is a frisson that goes down a rattler's back about 1/5 of a second before it strikes.

So my way of killing buzzers with a Swiss Army Knife was to get one leg as close to the snake as possible, lean forward, and bring my left hand in and out of range of the snake-strike in quick jabs.

When I saw the frisson, I would swing the knife about 10-12 inches ahead of the snake.  They are so fast, the blade would hit them behind the head and stun or kill them and I could pick them up.  Herself forbade this after my near EEK EEK.

But the guys prevailed and she said they should take a damned video of it while Himself does it ONE LAST TIME.  So they did.  Here is the still:




You are lookin' at *total concentration* here. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
PS:  I was successful on this final fling.  That video saved me from having to show the "new guys".  They called me "Snakebait" becuz I wuz always getting in hack with the fargin things.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt's wife catches the ole man looking


OH BOY -- You don't unnerstand, Grasshopper.

Scarlet Witch careth not where I get my appetite as long as I eat at home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

I was taught how to milk a King Cobra by the Snake-Man himself Dr. Bill Haast  , out of Miami . 




He was like a Father to me at the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

Walt I lived in Florida for 4yrs working. Loved it and the fishing. But seen plenty fat ass women on the beaches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ness -- I dunno if you were around when I showed a special pic.  It is a still from a video.  My Beautiful Scottish Witch forbid me to do the trick I'd done many times in the past because the penultimate time (that means next to last, Rosty), I was a tad slow...
> 
> And the buzzer got the back of my hand with its lower jaw.  Sheesh. Close.  But new guys at the Hunt Club thought the other members were pulling the long bow about the trick.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt I lived in Florida for 4yrs working. Loved it and the fishing. But seen plenty fat ass women on the beaches


I'll have to have my wife dig out the old pics if we still have them
I was 12 maybe 13 at the time I worked with Dr Haast over the summer that year. You should see me Holding and milking The King Cobra , Big Sucker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I'll have to have my wife dig out the old pics if we still have them
> I was 12 maybe 13 at the time I worked with Dr Haast over the summer that year. You should see me Holding and milking The King Cobra , Big Sucker.


I was there the summer The King Bit the Dr for the 1st time, he went to hospital and walked out to return to the Lab. He had been injecting snake venom for many yrs for such an occasion , He lived .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

I remember Haast wanted to train me to be his protégée and have me live on the snake farm and teach me all he knew, but my parents decided against me staying any longer than the 1 summer, I would have almost been as famous as you Walter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Doc Haast later went on after the snake farm to create the Miami Snake Serpentarium and did world renown research into fighting snake bite poisoning by using their own venoms antibodies .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

I did later visit him and was helping milk a coral snake that nipped me on the very tip on my left pinky, I lost it. but survived with use of his anti-venoms


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Good morning and ya all can keep your snakes


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289902


The coral snake venoms are that powerful?  G Roster you probably lucked out.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289902



OK what did you do to get those three lines on the palm?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> OK what did you do to get those three lines on the palm?


The whole hand swelled so much it had to be lanced open in several spots to allow for drainage. The hand never really returned to normal strength


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

Fellow Cannabis Grower I have a line up for the Spring Grow:
     Inside 1 Lemon Auto Fem and 1 Yumbolt Fem
     Outside 3 Blueberry Reg's I'll have to start about 6-7 babies hopefully I'll get 3
     Outside 2 Gelato Fem and 2 Jack Herer Fem
     Then there is the Supper Skunk that Carty gifted to me I might start 6.  
I decided to order a new green house for the grow, this one has two doors with screens and eight windows.  About $140. plus tax


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty has stirred my ambition.  Anybody here have a M-1 Garand?
> 
> If you want to waste ammo, but make a helluva racket, here is a picture that explains exactly how to make your Garand into full-auto. Pull the ring and hold it back:
> View attachment 289885


Looks more like a doc Kevorkian assisted living device


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Fellow Cannabis Grower I have a line up for the Spring Grow:
> Inside 1 Lemon Auto Fem and 1 Yumbolt Fem
> Outside 3 Blueberry Reg's I'll have to start about 6-7 babies hopefully I'll get 3
> Outside 2 Gelato Fem and 2 Jack Herer Fem
> ...



nice lineup…..I especially like the Jack Herer or anything with JH in it..never been disappointed


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty has stirred my ambition.  Anybody here have a M-1 Garand?
> 
> If you want to waste ammo, but make a helluva racket, here is a picture that explains exactly how to make your Garand into full-auto. Pull the ring and hold it back:
> View attachment 289885


Had three; two Springfields and an International Harvester. Kept one Springfield. I have absolutely no desire to shoot it on "full auto". I value my heals too much.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  I don't like spiders and snakes. Never been biten but either and I plan to keep it that way.  You can milk them, fk them or suck their head off....not my cup of tea.


----------



## stain (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

Owned a lot of snakes through the years. Hate spiders with a passion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Owned a lot of snakes through the years. Hate spiders with a passion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

No one Panic Walts Got him


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

Where'd you find a Burmese python with fangs?

If you ever want to see a pretty snake with fangs, google Gaboon viper or Rhinoceros viper.
Funny story; A young teenage thug in Detroit decided to break into the zoo in the winter time after it was closed to the public. He stole a Rhinoceros viper and stuffed it into a pillow case he'd brought. The snake was cold and pretty much dormant. He climbed on an MTA bus for a ride back to his hood. While on the bus, the snake warmed up a bit. When the kid got off the bus, he slung the pillow case over his shoulder. The snake bit through the pillow case and his jacket. Kid only lived for another half hour.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Where'd you find a Burmese python with fangs?
> 
> If you ever want to see a pretty snake with fangs, google Gaboon viper or Rhinoceros viper.
> Funny story; A young teenage thug in Detroit decided to break into the zoo in the winter time after it was closed to the public. He stole a Rhinoceros viper and stuffed it into a pillow case he'd brought. The snake was cold and pretty much dormant. He climbed on an MTA bus for a ride back to his hood. While on the bus, the snake warmed up a bit. When the kid got off the bus, he slung the pillow case over his shoulder. The snake bit through the pillow case and his jacket. Kid only lived for another half hour.


Nasty Snakes I have worked with the Gaboon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Haast best quote
 “The art of living is not an instinct, it must be learned. Isn't it a pity that it takes all of it before we know how to use that which we no longer have.”


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm like Hippie. Never had a problem with snakes but I hate fking spiders.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya don't need gloves.  Jeez.  It's a fargin skin-penetrating pain-relieving ointment.
> 
> Do you wear gloves putting on lipstick?  Don't get the lipstick in your eyes...


i rub my eyes with out thinking . But never with lipstick !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty has stirred my ambition.  Anybody here have a M-1 Garand?
> 
> If you want to waste ammo, but make a helluva racket, here is a picture that explains exactly how to make your Garand into full-auto. Pull the ring and hold it back:
> View attachment 289885


I love my garand


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 6, 2022)

What's wrong with spiders???? Every house on the planet has at least one roaming around eating the real pests. Found this little girl when working at a shop in NM. Kept her for 5 years before letting her go when we moved back to Ok. She filled my hand when I let her go. They can live 7+ years.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

If I found that in my house, I'd burn the house down. If I saw it, it would be a greasy spot. Yuck!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now that we are on the subject of house-robberies, etc. -- Found out that demographically, houses with American flags flying outside have a 74% less chance of house invasion.
> 
> The flags are seen as warning signs to crooks, and they stay away from them big time.
> View attachment 289884
> ...


I think people who have summer ,christmas , spring or what ever flags are weenies if they dont hang a American flag up  first.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Keeping the count going here (Mean Misfits is burgeoning), I gotta point out that when I tooken my bringumhome SKS out back and blasted a pie plate... The fargin Rooshian bullets made SQUARE holes. Lookit:
> View attachment 289886


is your sks chinese ?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember Haast wanted to train me to be his protégée and have me live on the snake farm and teach me all he knew, but my parents decided against me staying any longer than the 1 summer, I would have almost been as famous as you Walter.


your still famous...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Dang it , she threw all my old pics out when we last moved .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> is your sks chinese ?


Yep
He keeps her locked in the basement and brings her out to walk on his bad back


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 289905






 With a nice pineapple smoothie ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Skinny knees s***t eyed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289915
> With a nice pineapple smoothie ...


Is that where that fruit comes from


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Somehow we always end up back in the bad place that Mom warned us about LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289915
> With a nice pineapple smoothie ...


I think Ellie beats her


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think Ellie beats her
> View attachment 289916


thats as sweet as cherry pie ! I like cherry pie !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> thats as sweet as cherry pie ! I like cherry pie !


You should see her Patron site


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was taught how to milk a King Cobra by the Snake-Man himself Dr. Bill Haast  , out of Miami .
> View attachment 289900
> 
> He was like a Father to me at the time.


I have watched this guy as a child....me not him.  He milked some cobras and indeed got bit doing so, I think it was part of the show.  He slowly used increasing doses of venom and developed an immunity to it.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had three; two Springfields and an International Harvester. Kept one Springfield. I have absolutely no desire to shoot it on "full auto". I value my heals too much.



One Springfield M2A1 Super Match and one Winchester Girand through DCM.  The M-14 demonstrates that the Girand design isn't heavy enough to hit anything full auto.  The Girand weighs 9.5 lbs and the Browning Automatic Rifle designed to shoot fully automatic in 30:06 weighs 19.5 lbs.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> The coral snake venoms are that powerful?  G Roster you probably lucked out.


Yes they are deadly.  It travels via the nervous system unlike most other venoms.

bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You should see her Patron site


thats a line i would be afraid to cross ,need to take out a second mortgage by the end of the year with all my new friends !


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had three; two Springfields and an International Harvester. Kept one Springfield. I have absolutely no desire to shoot it on "full auto". I value my heals too much.


CMP warns on their site not to load 30.06 beyond 50,000 on pressure, and a limit on bullet weight as well in 30 06.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289901


Whats he walking with and cleaning up from a rhino?


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

Use to enjoy snake hunting with my son when he was young.  We take them home for a day or two then we would let them go.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes they are deadly.  It travels via the nervous system unlike most other venoms. bubba



Similar to the Cobra and some sea snakes.



ness2 said:


> Use to enjoy snake hunting with my son when he was young.  We take them home for a day or two then we would let them go.



We had fun playing with the King snakes, but sold the Western Diamondbacks and Copper Heads to the El Passo Zoo for milking, and killed every Cotton Mouth we ran across.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt I lived in Florida for 4yrs working. Loved it and the fishing. But seen plenty fat ass women on the beaches


The sekrit:  Bring your own lovely-hineyed one with you to the beach.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> is your sks chinese ?


Yuppers.  Dink writing onnit. Has the folding bayonet.  Since I modded it to hold a 20-round magazine, you cannot open the bayonet without removing the magazine first. <-- Bayonet hits it.  Not a terrible problem 

Oh.  And the stock.  Jeez.  I wouldn't use it for firewood.  But it is shiit-fun to shoot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> i rub my eyes with out thinking . But never with lipstick !


How 'bout toothpaste?  Shaving soap?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yuppers.  Dink writing onnit. Has the folding bayonet.  Since I modded it to hold a 20-round magazine, you cannot open the bayonet without removing the magazine first. <-- Bayonet hits it.  Not a terrible problem
> 
> Oh.  And the stock.  Jeez.  I wouldn't use it for firewood.  But it is shiit-fun to shoot.


I have a Yugoslav one 
I had bought some mitchel mausers from a armory  in Yugoslavia from the 40s. Everything a soldier needed bayonet ,cleaning kit mauser actions.
8mm kicks like a mule..


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One Springfield M2A1 Super Match and one Winchester Girand through DCM.  The M-14 demonstrates that the Girand design isn't heavy enough to hit anything full auto.  The Girand weighs 9.5 lbs and the Browning Automatic Rifle designed to shoot fully automatic in 30:06 weighs 19.5 lbs.


Good info alla way down the line.  True dat.  Frankly, my AK-47, if fired belt-loop style... cannot hit a shooting backstop with it.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How 'bout toothpaste?  Shaving soap?


No but i have memories of finding peppers on a "moho ?" in Meat Farms , A moho? cart is where they put vegetables and fruit that are not gonna last any longer. (perfect if you are cooking a lot and sooner than later ) .I had cleaned and cut up the peppers for the freezer. Made the untimely mistake of making pee pee. 10 minutes later I realized my mistake . The swelling was multidirectional as opposed to going  in a north bound direction . . I  touch 110 volts with my fingers have been for 45 years ,Rather touch my swantz with 110 than peppers !


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Good info alla way down the line.  True dat.  Frankly, my AK-47, if fired belt-loop style... cannot hit a shooting backstop with it.


I wired a printing machine in NC where we had wired and unwired it They moved it to NC. During that time I visited some gun ranges . A man had a automatic and he let me shoot it . I had given him 9mm i had to replace what i shot .You cant carry what a auto could shoot with out a truck ! Tv is such ** .I fired that auto 30 rds in almost less time than it took me to type  "I fired that auto "


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2022)

That is the hoot about full auto.  Brap, brap, brap.............  You are out of ammo.  You spend most of your time loading magazines,

I had a Mac 9 that cycled at 1200 rounds a minute, which is 20 rounds a second.  Made to hose a room, not for accuracy.  With a 32 round magazine, that is 1.6 second burst.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That is the hoot about full auto.  Brap, brap, brap.............  You are out of ammo.  You spend most of your time loading magazines,
> 
> I had a Mac 9 that cycled at 1200 rounds a minute, which is 20 rounds a second.  Made to hose a room, not for accuracy.  With a 32 round magazine, that is 1.6 second burst.


The only time you get a nice longer Brap is when they are using a warthog for what she does best ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That is the hoot about full auto.  Brap, brap, brap.............  You are out of ammo.  You spend most of your time loading magazines,
> 
> I had a Mac 9 that cycled at 1200 rounds a minute, which is 20 rounds a second.  Made to hose a room, not for accuracy.  With a 32 round magazine, that is 1.6 second burst.



brap brag brap  , not to be confused with Otis Reddings fa fa fa fa fa, fa fa fa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That is the hoot about full auto.  Brap, brap, brap.............  You are out of ammo.  You spend most of your time loading magazines,
> 
> I had a Mac 9 that cycled at 1200 rounds a minute, which is 20 rounds a second.  Made to hose a room, not for accuracy.  With a 32 round magazine, that is 1.6 second burst.


Old me would have posted this and said Machinegun fire


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Use to enjoy snake hunting with my son when he was young.  We take them home for a day or two then we would let them go.


Really is something what Moms will do for and with their kids. My SIL is a very elegant ,sweet,professor who was not the camping type at all .When my nephews were going camping with my Brother ,She insisted on going only because I think She was afraid my Brother would lose one of them ...


----------



## Witchking (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Old me would have posted this and said Machinegun fire


Hey it's Jeffrey Toobin!


----------



## Witchking (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

^^^did you pull out  plum?


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning


----------



## stain (Mar 7, 2022)

Why is absolute candor such a bad thing???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I wired a printing machine in NC where we had wired and unwired it They moved it to NC. During that time I visited some gun ranges . A man had a automatic and he let me shoot it . I had given him 9mm i had to replace what i shot .You cant carry what a auto could shoot with out a truck ! Tv is such ** .I fired that auto 30 rds in almost less time than it took me to type  "I fired that auto "



And most likely sprayed the target.  The 4" Mac 9 put the rounds about an inch apart climbing vertically one handed

I picked up a 16" carbine barrel for it and still couldn't hit squat on full auto.  With both the recoil and the heavy bolt cycling, it is just a hose.

36F @ 97% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 55F here in River City.

Working on clearing out my storage garage today, to give the installers room to install a new 18' steel door to replace the wooden one.  Another run to Metro Hazardous Waste Disposal for the rest of the paint and misc chemicals and I'm working at disposal of the treasures stored there.

Anybody need a Doug Nash OD unit for a Ford C-6 transmission?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 7, 2022)

I shot an Uzi with a cyclic rate about half that and is much more controllable, plus you can get kits to slow it down even further.

I also shot a Rugger 556 in caliber 5.56 that also more controllable and has a neat three shot burst feature.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

Witchking said:


> View attachment 289922




old Ben Wa at work there eh


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2022)

SWIM had a converted AR15 and an Atchison conversion bolt for it so you could shoot .22LR in it. With a 30 round mag, it took 3 seconds to shoot it dry. She'd start to climb, and by the time you pulled it down, it was over.


----------



## stain (Mar 8, 2022)

Off to the straw breeders to get a few bales. A cold snap is coming and need to cover a few veggies in the garden.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

Did you know you can grow veggies in hay bales? It's actually pretty cool





__





						Growing Vegetables in Straw Bales, Straw-Bale Gardening | Gardener's Supply
					

Think of the straw bale as a large container with a volume of 40 gallons. Unlike a planter filled with soil, the bale is transformed into a  partially composted mass of organic matter that's teeming with life.




					www.gardeners.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2022)

I had a deposit on an Atchison 12 gauge full auto that never made it to production.  I owned a USAS-12 semi with 20 round drum that also came in full and would accept a drop in sear.  Same action design as an AR-15/M-16 and heavy.  They later changed the semi's status to a destructive device and I had to get a stamp.



			https://www.rockislandauction.com/detail/69/1581/gilbert-equipment-usas12-assault-shotgun-destructive-device
		


There was also an article floating around on how to make an auto sear for a Remington 1100.  That would be interesting trying to hold down.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

My brother called me up one Friday and asked what I was up to Saturday. Said he had just bought a 1100 and something was wrong with it.
Never being the type to turn down a chance to go shooting, we met up at a old derelict farm field a mile from my house. He pulled out the gun, and it was a really nice fancy version 1100. Claimed he couldn't hit a barn from inside with it.
Long story short, we sat up the thrower and loaded three birds in it for a triple. I busted all three on the first try. He jambs it back in the case and says, "Well, I guess it ain't the gun!"
He was used to shooting humpbacks like Brownings. I've always shot roundbacks like my Ithaca 37 pump. Damned if he didn't sell it the next week. I'd bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## stain (Mar 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you know you can grow veggies in hay bales? It's actually pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you can but need to add fertilizer to the bales to get a good harvest. The best way is to set the bales in place in the fall, add fertz. Then water trough the winter. They will be broke down (composted) enough to get a good grow from them in spring. The problem is they're not cheep....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My brother called me up one Friday and asked what I was up to Saturday. Said he had just bought a 1100 and something was wrong with it.
> Never being the type to turn down a chance to go shooting, we met up at a old derelict farm field a mile from my house. He pulled out the gun, and it was a really nice fancy version 1100. Claimed he couldn't hit a barn from inside with it.
> Long story short, we sat up the thrower and loaded three birds in it for a triple. I busted all three on the first try. He jambs it back in the case and says, "Well, I guess it ain't the gun!"
> He was used to shooting humpbacks like Brownings. I've always shot roundbacks like my Ithaca 37 pump. Damned if he didn't sell it the next week. I'd bought it in a heartbeat.


My first shotgun was a Savage single 12 with full choke and my second one was a Remington Model 11, based on the Browning patent.  Dad shot an 1100 and taught me to shoot trap with it.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Trimming today, might get a walk in and out to dinner.  That pretty much sumy up my day.  On the run.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

I like the 870 pump , versatile shotgun

i Also like the Mossbergs 

say , dont we have a guns and bullets Thread somewhere?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yeah, but it fits here on the Island, too.
I had a model 11 and never shot it. Took it in on a trade and sold it to a buddy of mine. Also had a Remington made Browning auto 12 gauge. I guess during the war, Remington made 'em 'cause Belgum wasn't sending any guns to the enemy (us). The guy it came from found it in his MIL's basement. She didn't know where it came from and gave it to him. He didn't "like" guns and offered it to me for $150. I sold it a few months later for double what I paid.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

hey , where is Roster?

Boo , get well soon Amigo

Unca , you got a copy?


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Roster shit the bed. 

Hope you are ok Boo


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster shit the bed.
> 
> Hope you are ok Boo




huh?


----------



## gmo (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> huh?


Use your imagination.  He jumped in the deep end and couldn't swim.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Well shipmates, I'm gonna go and drink beer with my lovely bride. You folks keep the boat from floundering 'til I get back, mmmk?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well shipmates, I'm gonna go and drink beer with my lovely bride. You folks keep the boat from floundering 'til I get back, mmmk?




cheers!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Use your imagination.  He jumped in the deep end and couldn't swim.



i cant

i am dyslexic and have adhd or is it add?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

when I was practicing to be a medic , the head nurse told me to go into room 9 and prick this patients large boil

being dyslexic , I chased him down three hallways with a boiling pot of water but I never caught him


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i cant  i am dyslexic and have adhd or is it add?



I'm a Virgo, but was wondering the same thing.......................


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm a Virgo, but was wondering the same thing.......................



hahahaha….

the only sign I was born under said Delivery Room


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahaha…. the only sign I was born under said Delivery Room



My corps buddy used to tell the girls that he was born under the sign of, "Faeces."


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm a Virgo, but was wondering the same thing.......................


Me too, on both counts.

Glad to see troops kept the good ship standing tall in Bristol fashion. 

Back home, safe and sound. Got a much better buzz than I deserve, but I'm going for more, weed wise.

Where's Walt?


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

doing good fellas, feel weak and achy not too bad...if this is as bad as it gets I'm gonna be just fine...roster, where did you go buddy...


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

Go to bed toolman, have your beer, cuddle, and sweet dreams…


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

Will leave the light on for your toolman…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

He asked me in a pm to turn them out.


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

odd, he pm'd me and requested them back on...hmmm


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm tired. Don't wanna play anymore.
Drinking cold beer smoking a bowl.


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

I'll smoke to that, been a long and boring day, lost total sense of both taste and smell...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2022)

Yep... know the feeling.  Hope you get better soon bro.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I'll smoke to that, been a long and boring day, lost total sense of both taste and smell...



yep…our smell and taste are still 80% less than before the China flu and that was back in November……I think Xo said he lost his taste and smell for many months and it’s still not back 100%

this sux big time for me cause I get a kick out of all the different fragrances of our favorite plant


----------



## boo (Mar 8, 2022)

that's the first thing I noticed, a strain I have that is very fragrant didn't smell like much to me when i gave it a rub and sniff...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

yep….I love opening a jar of good cured flowers and take a whiff

or a pound out of the freezer and cut the bag open…..good stuff




I got a woman six feet four
head in the kitchen and feet out the door


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

1st thing I noticed is my food didn't taste right. Out of everything the cough is what kicked my ass. Took me forever to get rid of it.


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2022)

Morning WeedHopper sorry you're not feeling good.  

Busy cleaning the grow room I'll be starting beans soon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

Good morning, shipmates. I forgot that you all are sick, so I ran and put on a mask and gloves. 
I don't remember losing my sense of taste or smell. I was too sick to eat anyhoo, and it was the constant, non productive coughing that really got to me. My ribs felt like I'd done six rounds with Sonny Liston.
That was the first version. Second version was a little coughing, but mostly just drained of all energy and generally felt like shit on a Ritz.

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired, so I refuse to get 'ronaed again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning WeedHopper sorry you're not feeling good.
> 
> Busy cleaning the grow room I'll be starting beans soon.


Thank you but Walts the one sick
 I am fine. That was when i had Covid. Got rid of that shit along time ago. Had the shit twice and the damn shot.


----------



## ness (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello troops. Worried about Roster.  Has anyone talked to him?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2022)

Compassion and get well soon Boo and Walt!  Does Walt also have Covid?

42F @ 91% RH, rain with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 45F.

More progress on clearing the storage garage.  I got everything removed or moved to the back wall, so that the door installers have room to work, except for a C-6 and a 727 transmission, plus a couple of Ford overdrive units.  I plan to offer them for free on Craig's list.  No nibbles on my Doug Nash overdrive, so I guess they aren't as popular as they once were.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello troops. Worried about Roster.  Has anyone talked to him?



No but saw him online last night using the avatar Toolman instead of Rosterman, so he's around and about.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thank you but Walts the one sick
> I am fine. That was when i had Covid. Got rid of that shit along time ago. Had the shit twice and the damn shot.




thats the problem Bro , if you had gotten a couple of booster shots it wouldn’t be so bad….


you just need a couple of booster shots and you will be fine


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep….I love opening a jar of good cured flowers and take a whiff
> 
> or a pound out of the freezer and cut the bag open…..good stuff
> 
> ...







__





						who sings take a whiff on me - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				



just another version. 

also Kinda like your line…
Robert Johnson sings this one in Hot Tamales they’re Red Hot

I got a girls, say she long and tall
She sleeps in the kitchen with her feets in the hall
Hot tamales and they’re red hot, yes she got’em for sale,

have a fun day y’all


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello troops. Worried about Roster.  Has anyone talked to him?


Our brother Roster made a makeshift raft and is paddling his way back to civilization. Hope the sharks along the way are well fed and not paying attention.
Godspeed, Roster.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 9, 2022)

boo said:


> that's the first thing I noticed, a strain I have that is very fragrant didn't smell like much to me when i gave it a rub and sniff...


Wow that’s one bad side effect that I didn’t think of. Hope you get back to normal soon and it doesn’t hang in there to long boo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 290057
> 
> 
> View attachment 290058




They are drilling holes in the tanks here locally.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm saving gas dear.........


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Well shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290060


Needs more CalMag.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Damnt Hippie i knew i was doing something wrong.


----------



## knowcannabisknowpeace (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Love it. Just what i had in mind when i started this thread.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

this is a good read

i don’t think it’s political but I’m sure the Mods will move it





Those of us who were part of the Baby Boom generation, now in our 60s and 70s, no longer recognize the nation in which we grew up. We are strangers in a land that gets stranger by the day.

We believed in the American dream. We worked hard, paid our taxes and obeyed the law —even laws we thought were idiotic.

We married and had children. Today’s young adults cohabit and have pets.

We struggled to raise families. Some of us went to war, like our fathers and grandfathers before us. We thought that when we grew old, there would be more for us – more than alienation.









						No Country for Old Men - Frontpagemag
					

Growing old in a country you no longer recognize.



					www.frontpagemag.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Good posting brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

I just came home to this.....






so I did this


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290060


It's a little too deep


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

one of my favorite scenes


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

Good night, Islanders, past and present.


----------



## ness (Mar 10, 2022)

Goodmorning Islanders.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## stain (Mar 10, 2022)

Calm before the storm....


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is a good read
> 
> i don’t think it’s political but I’m sure the Mods will move it
> 
> ...


So sad but so true. No country for old men, as most here likely already know, is also the title to an excellent movie. Snowed in today, work closed. Maybe I will watch it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> So sad but so true. No country for old men, as most here likely already know, is also the title to an excellent movie. Snowed in today, work closed. Maybe I will watch it.




yeah , I need to watch that movie too


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

If you have never seen it, definitely worth the watch.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If you have never seen it, definitely worth the watch.
> 
> Bubba



watch the Mule too , but when I watched the teasers , I got some feelings of paranoia , from my old days of bootlegging and ptsd from a raid on my crib in Kansas , swat team , helicopter , and city and county po po’s , the whole nine yards

its not fun to be cuffed up


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

OK, deal I will que it up.  I've already seen No Country for old men anyway and I have not seen The Mule.
Nobodys changing anybodys mind these days, we are just throwing out thought puke for the most part, just banter.
We need that mix of opinion, most of us have the same values, we just interpret political things differently.  If not, this would be one boring thread.

WHew....almost changed my mind!  LOL..

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

Snow snow go away now please.  Ready for 100+ bring it. And, so Big can get those trees going! I cant wait to see your G&M Ultimate OG.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2022)

32F @ 75% RH, partially cloudy with 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 48F.

Got two bites on my Craigs list free transmissions ad and they should both be gone by noon today. I have one box slated for trash pickup at the front of the garage, but the transmissions are the last thing in the way of the garage door installers, scheduled for the 21st.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> OK, deal I will que it up.  I've already seen No Country for old men anyway and I have not seen The Mule.
> Nobodys changing anybodys mind these days, we are just throwing out thought puke for the most part, just banter.
> We need that mix of opinion, most of us have the same values, we just interpret political things differently.  If not, this would be one boring thread.
> 
> ...



yep , me thinks it is a good idea to get out of one’s comfort zone , look around , test the waters , keep the mind open , and decalsify the pineal gland


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

looking out my windows this morning and I gots to get out in this stuff and break ice for the chickens and cats


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking out my windows this morning and I gots to get out in this stuff and break ice for the chickens and cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that view. What grows in that field in the summer?


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I like that view. What grows in that field in the summer?


Pot


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> watch the Mule too , but when I watched the teasers , I got some feelings of paranoia , from my old days of bootlegging and ptsd from a raid on my crib in Kansas , swat team , helicopter , and city and county po po’s , the whole nine yards
> 
> its not fun to be cuffed up


wait a minute, you mean THE MULE with Clint Eastwood, right?  Not THE MULE with sharon stone, right?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

Assumed Eastwood, qued up now.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Both good flicks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Guess I'm weird. I pretty much stick with the spooky movies.


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm weird. I pretty much stick with the spooky movies.


They were spooky.....if you are white and old.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I like that view. What grows in that field in the summer?




cows and an occasional horse or two


the cannabis garden is over at the old homestead


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hopper, your secret admirer wanted me to post this for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

Thats funny bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

I shit you not,,This is a sign at the fking store in Tulsa. I laughed my ass off when i seen it. Had to take a picture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

The bike in the middle is mine. It won 1st place in its class that year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

What kinda Honda is that?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey, Pute! Is it snowing out your way yet? Hopper's supposed to get some ice, I'm getting snow about 23:00, the east coast is looking like fun, and Walt's neck of the woods is due for some tornado soup. March is defiantly doing it's lion thing.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm weird. I pretty much stick with the spooky movies.


My personal favs too.  Some are hokey, but when you get a good one...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I shit you not,,This is a sign at the fking store in Tulsa. I laughed my ass off when i seen it. Had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 290175


I had the same reaction when I first saw it.  At least they used a "K" instead of "C." Sort of like "crab"  vs "krab"


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> watch the Mule too , but when I watched the teasers , I got some feelings of paranoia , from my old days of bootlegging and ptsd from a raid on my crib in Kansas , swat team , helicopter , and city and county po po’s , the whole nine yards
> 
> its not fun to be cuffed up


Just finished The Mule and also, surprisingly good was The worlds Fastest Indian.  At least at the time of the movie, his land speed record set in 1967 for under 1000cc class still stands at Bonneville.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

Hippie you butt hole. That is no Honda. Funny bastard.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

I was waiting for that!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The bike in the middle is mine. It won 1st place in its class that year.
> 
> View attachment 290176


Nice scooter!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

Thanks brother. 1995 Dyna Wide Glide Custom


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Pute! Is it snowing out your way yet? Hopper's supposed to get some ice, I'm getting snow about 23:00, the east coast is looking like fun, and Walt's neck of the woods is due for some tornado soup. March is defiantly doing it's lion thing.


Below 0 this morning .....27f currently.  5" of snow last night.  50's by the weekend.  Tonight forecast.....Dark....followed by mostly scattered light tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Below 0 this morning .....27f currently.  5" of snow last night.  50's by the weekend.  Tonight forecast.....Dark....followed by mostly scattered light tomorrow morning.


Been snowing here since midnight low 20s. Supposed to be 50-60 in couple days!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Been snowing here since midnight low 20s. Supposed to be 50-60 in couple days!
> 
> Bubba



Our week has been doing the same thing, though just to the high 20's to 60.   Just today ranged from 31 to 50.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

yeah , we had 6-9 inches fall last night , eastern Colorado high plains


----------



## stain (Mar 10, 2022)

Waiting for the ice n snow to hit here in mid Ok. around midnight. Hope to get 3" of snow. We need every drop of moisture...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 10, 2022)

Snow just starting here. Shouldn't be much. Hopefully


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 10, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> NOPE ! WRONG ! I ADMIT IT !!!


I still miss you ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Been snowing here since midnight low 20s. Supposed to be 50-60 in couple days!
> 
> Bubba


Build a snowman Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Build a snowman Bubba


It's the really cold out snow, all that fuss,maybe 2", until tonight I could still see pavement on roads. No snow men this go.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Good night, fellow Islanders, and as always.......


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Woops! I forgot my manners. Welcome, Audiogeneral.


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders.

Welcome to the Passion Audiogeneral.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome back Audio. I'm mean Welcome to the Passion AudioGeneral


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Welcome back Audio. I'm mean Welcome to the Passion AudioGeneral


Thank you ! for the short time I was away I missed you all and still missing someone ...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Woops! I forgot my manners. Welcome, Audiogeneral.


Thank you ,means  a lot...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> Welcome to the Passion Audiogeneral.


Good Morning


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> Welcome to the Passion Audiogeneral.


Thank you sweet Lady...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

*Subject:* A nun!



A car full of Irish nuns is sitting at a traffic light in downtown Dublin, when a bunch of rowdy drunks pull up alongside of them.

"Hey, show us yer tits, ya bloody penguins!" shouts one of the drunks.

Quite shocked, Mother Superior turns to Sister Mary Immaculata and says, "I don't think they know who we are; show them your cross."

Sister Mary Immaculata rolls down her window and shouts, "Piss off, ya fookin' little wankers, before I come over there and rip yer balls off!"
...
Sister Mary Immaculata then rolls up her window, looks back at Mother Superior, quite innocently, and asks, "Did that sound cross enough…






Sorry ,its early but it  was with me for 4 days and needed to be released....


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome to the Passion Audiogeneral


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Welcome to the Passion Audiogeneral


Thank you ..


----------



## stain (Mar 11, 2022)

The #1 sex position for married couples is.... Doggy style.

Man sits up and begs.
Woman rolls over and plays dead...

Couple of inches of snow so far. A day of house cleaning and planting tomatoe and pepper seed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Think i might try this just for the hell of it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> When I shop on Amazon for boveda packs I don't know what size to order for a qt jar.  I place an order one's and received the smalless size pack. I use them in my smallest jars.  I think it work out.
> 
> I don't like cigars, smoke out of a bong and it needs a cleaning.  I use glass screens and it's time to order more.  There are two head shops in town that I have not visited yet.  Looking foward to the visit.


If you look at a display for those humidity packs in a grow store, there is a little chart/guideline. They ought to print it on the pack, "for 1 quart jars" or whatever size.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

audiogeneral said:


> *Subject:* A nun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning audio and welcome new friend


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cats are evil
> They are creatures of the Devil ask Big has has 20



Plotting I tell you!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Plotting I tell you!






looks perfectly innocent here but is also plotting his next move


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

Hola audiogeneral and welcome aboard

calm down and have some coffee!

cats are extraterrestrial , don’t mess with them , they have secret powers


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning.  Welcome AG....seems like I know you already.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Im thinking a new start and water under the bridge.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

my morning coffee buddy

may I introduce you all to Annie Oakley , baddest cat this side of the Pecos


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's the really cold out snow, all that fuss,maybe 2", until tonight I could still see pavement on roads. No snow men this go.
> 
> Bubba





bigsur51 said:


> my morning coffee buddy
> 
> may I introduce you all to Annie Oakley , baddest cat this side of the Pecos
> 
> ...


she looks like she can take care of herself for sure


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Think i might try this just for the **** of it.
> 
> View attachment 290209



Interesting.  Quite the idea.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my morning coffee buddy
> 
> may I introduce you all to Annie Oakley , baddest cat this side of the Pecos
> 
> ...


My other cat Cleo is good for nothing. She’s a real troublemaker always getting into my plants and other random things around here. She doesn’t like to be touched and demands her food dish be filled to the top every time we are around it. We for some reason supply her every need. She is pretty good at catching random bugs but then eats them and pukes them back up on my new carpet. She’s been with us for about 6 years. I still kinda like her ugly attitude for some reason so she gets to stay.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome Audio!

37F @ 80% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 56F.

An appointment with my webmaster this morning, and then off to get the electrical supplies to run power to one of the rental's garage, so I have lights and an automatic opener for the tenants.

Got both transmissions out of the garage and the floor is now clear 12' back for the door installers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Melissa!  House manager!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Interesting.  Quite the idea.


Looks like it would be easier on the old back come harvest time, too.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

I have one yellow boy, and two sisters. They are a lot of company. Cats are what you make of them, if enough attention is paid, there comes a point where some communication line opens up. There after, their personality comes out completely. 

I swear I can hold a conversation with them by age 10-12. They know to wake me up stand there untill I get up, and then "leed" me to what they want, food bowl, door to patio, the brush, or up to bedroom for a nap what ever. Quite the vocabulary too...

If kitty won't come to you, lay down, turn over and expose belly, trust not yet established sufficient to aid communication. Except the boy... That's the are you crazy zone to pet.... he's comfortable enough sleeping in my lap or chest!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 290212
> 
> looks perfectly innocent here but is also plotting his next move


Beware when their pupils go full dilation....
Attack is imminent!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have one yellow boy, and two sisters. They are a lot of company. Cats are what you make of them, if enough attention is paid, there comes a point where some communication line opens up. There after, their personality comes out completely.
> 
> I swear I can hold a conversation with them by age 10-12. They know to wake me up stand there untill I get up, and then "leed" me to what they want, food bowl, door to patio, the brush, or up to bedroom for a nap what ever. Quite the vocabulary too...
> 
> ...


Wow, just went there for a minute on the “crazy zone” thanks for that thought Bubba…


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, just went there for a minute on the “crazy zone” thanks for that thought Bubba…


I saw that on a meme, a cat with lines like a cow with cuts of meat drawn on. Except it showed favorite petting/scratching areas, belly labeled "are you crazy" on it.

Bubba


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im thinking a new start and water under the bridge.


It was I was hoping for..


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Welcome AG....seems like I know you already.


Good morning ,I am happy to say the same ....
S


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Welcome Audio!
> 
> 37F @ 80% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 56F.
> 
> ...


The last transmission I got I needed to see a doctor and get a shot ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I saw that on a meme, a cat with lines like a cow with cuts of meat drawn on. Except it showed favorite petting/scratching areas, belly labeled "are you crazy" on it.
> 
> Bubba


Depends on the cat, I guess. Fuzzybutt will flop over on her back and wriggle until you scratch her belly. Blue will do the flop, but the scratches feel so good, she's just gotta give ya a nibble. She prefers the neck scratch.

The dogs, on the other hand, just want to be scratched anywhere you feel like scratchin' 'em. They get totally pissed when I cut my fingernails. They like 'em long so I can do that deep down, hide rippin' scratching thing that they just love.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Depends on the cat, I guess. Fuzzybutt will flop over on her back and wriggle until you scratch her belly. Blue will do the flop, but the scratches feel so good, she's just gotta give ya a nibble. She prefers the neck scratch.
> 
> The dogs, on the other hand, just want to be scratched anywhere you feel like scratchin' 'em. They get totally pissed when I cut my fingernails. They like 'em long so I can do that deep down, hide rippin' scratching thing that they just love.


Some one had said at one time " My dog is like a box of chocolates , you  cant walk by him  with helping yourself to a good head rub" ..


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

We used to drink White Rock soda as a kid with the White Rock girl on the bottle ..This is her sister and I thinks she drinks coffee....


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Hola audiogeneral and welcome aboard
> 
> calm down and have some coffee!
> 
> ...


Hola chico !


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

stain said:


> The #1 sex position for married couples is.... Doggy style.
> 
> Man sits up and begs.
> Woman rolls over and plays dead...
> ...


Funny you were talking about sex positions. When I was a young journeyman ,I was talking to a French Canadian mechanic. We were talking about the ways of love .He tells me he knows 53 positions on making love . Im young and impressed and say " WOW ,I only know one position and thats man on top and woman on the bottom !" He looks at me smiles and says " NOW  I know 54  ..!


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Hola audiogeneral and welcome aboard
> 
> calm down and have some coffee!
> 
> ...


If I calmed down anymore I would be asleep!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

audiogeneral said:


> Funny you were talking about sex positions. When I was a young journeyman ,I was talking to a French Canadian mechanic. We were talking about the ways of love .He tells me he knows 53 positions on making love . Im young and impressed and say " WOW ,I only know one position and thats man on top and woman on the bottom !" He looks at me smiles and says " NOW  I know 54  ..!


Walt knows twice that many, not including the standing in the hammock one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

For Audio


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290229


reminds me I wanted to order apple tree from Starks Nursery...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For Audio
> 
> View attachment 290230


Love to make some  gnocchi with her.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt knows twice that many, not including the standing in the hammock one.


heard its hard and not easy and not  easy  2b hard


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

My apple trees came from Stark Brothers.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My apple trees came from Stark Brothers.


mine 2 and some fig trees too


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

I ate a pot brownie last night and cooked a pizza @ 15 degrees for 400 minutes ....
Wasnt how I remembered but I still ate it ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have one yellow boy, and two sisters. They are a lot of company. Cats are what you make of them, if enough attention is paid, there comes a point where some communication line opens up. There after, their personality comes out completely.
> 
> I swear I can hold a conversation with them by age 10-12. They know to wake me up stand there untill I get up, and then "leed" me to what they want, food bowl, door to patio, the brush, or up to bedroom for a nap what ever. Quite the vocabulary too...
> 
> If kitty won't come to you, lay down, turn over and expose belly, trust not yet established sufficient to aid communication. Except the boy... That's the are you crazy zone to pet.... he's comfortable enough sleeping in my lap or chest!  Bubba



There are always cat traps!  










Bubba said:


> Beware when their pupils go full dilation.... Attack is imminent! Bubba



Or it is already too late because you aren't fast enough.............


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

I still watch this show.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I still watch this show.
> 
> View attachment 290235


He sure took that kid out to the woodshed a lot.....


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I still watch this show.
> 
> View attachment 290235


me2


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Got the plowing done. We got an easy 5", 6 in spots. Got mine and one neighbor, and the road. Went over to the old hood to plow out my old neighbor. They didn't get half of what we did.
He shot me a text thanking me, like always. I told him I had easily twice as much as he had. He says, "Yeah, but you're up north!" I'm approximately 2.5 miles north of him.  

Now it's time to drag my crusty arse into the shower and head for several cold ones at the watering hole.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He sure took that kid out to the woodshed a lot.....


made him the man he became ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

This was in my buddy Tonys shop its a 62 with 9800 miles on it
In the background on the right is a electricians van who is getting the cat replaced on the last of the 5 vans they robbed. Hope they get crushed doing that sometime soon ...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290236


need only one for a nice pot of sauce ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

audiogeneral said:


> need only one for a nice pot of sauce ...


I can't figure out what it is!


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can't figure out what it is!


me 2  but it looks delicious !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> There are always cat traps!
> 
> View attachment 290233
> View attachment 290234
> ...


The two sisters prefer to sleep in boxes for some reason. They have beds, tons of furniture to sleep on, but boxes win out. They always pick one that looks a little small.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 11, 2022)

It's a giant salamander....

Got a confession.... the pic I posted earlier was from NM in 2015 when we got 17" of blowing snow. It was epic for SE NM.  We only got 4" here among the oaktrees and it's already melting. 
Went did some fishing a caught 1 3lb bass and that was it. Fished for a hr. no other bites....

from 15


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The two sisters prefer to sleep in boxes for some reason. They have beds, tons of furniture to sleep on, but boxes win out. They always pick one that looks a little small.
> 
> Bubba


hard to figure  out sisters ...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290239





 Damm right just ask Olive Oyl ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

stain said:


> It's a giant salamander....


How'd it taste?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

They sure are ugly bastards. Never seen one that big.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They sure are ugly bastards. Never seen one that big.


thats nothing ,you should see some of my friends ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Ill pass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

I know plenty ugly fkers. Here is just a few of us that had went to a Confederation Of Clubs meeting. Im the ugly fker bottom middle.   
THe guys without colors were new Prospects., The rest of my guys were on a run for kids to raise money for an orphanage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

A badass


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Beware when their pupils go full dilation....
> Attack is imminent!
> 
> Bubba


Bubba is a cat whisperer


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

I was wondering where Coors got it's taste.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Who cares.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

My first ex wife left 5 many many years ago. They all have passed on. Second ex wife lol left these three as kittens. They be are 13ish or 14 tops now.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Who cares.


That's a funny thing about Coors. Back in the 70s, it wasn't distributed anywhere near where I lived. For some reason, I guess the lack of of availability, combined with being fleeced by advertising's hypnosis we got convinced it must be the nectar of the gods or something.

Our dumb assses would pool our money and actually drive hours on end to buy it! Big bunches of it. What were we thinking? 


Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's a funny thing about Coors. Back in the 70s, it wasn't distributed anywhere near where I lived. For some reason, I guess the lack of of availability, combined with being fleeced by advertising's hypnosis we got convinced it must be the nectar of the gods or something.
> 
> Our dumb assses would pool our money and actually drive hours on end to buy it! Big bunches of it. What were we thinking?
> 
> ...


As I recall it wasn't pasteurized, so wasn't available locally.  I always liked Schlitz better.

Remember Blatz?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's a funny thing about Coors. Back in the 70s, it wasn't distributed anywhere near where I lived. For some reason, I guess the lack of of availability, combined with being fleeced by advertising's hypnosis we got convinced it must be the nectar of the gods or something.
> 
> Our dumb assses would pool our money and actually drive hours on end to buy it! Big bunches of it. What were we thinking?
> 
> ...


Me and a friend of mine here in Texas where it was soldwould by several cases and drive to Hot Springs Arkansas and sale Coors and weed.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Me too


----------



## boo (Mar 12, 2022)

I can't sleep...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Good night Islanders.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I can't sleep...


I'm up, too, bro...

Here's a piece of Family love and loyalty that made me all chokey:

Scooter dropped everything in Oregon and got on a buncha different planes, and showed up in my driveway yesterday evening to help his old man get unfucked.

He is (according to all the other doctors) a superdoc.  He is a Board Certified Internist.  Only 30% of doctors are Board Certified, and only 30% of doctors who try to get Board Certified make it. So he is in the top 30% of the top 30%.

It is sorta like the difference between a college grad and a PhD.  Both are competent, but one is fields ahead of the other.

I am gonna smack his momma inna mouth:  That cannot be my kid. [/Buford T. Justice]

Anyway... His immediate move helped already.  This began on the 7th and this is 5 days later.  I am still in AFib with my numbers going down slowly.

My B/P is still awful, but not _AS_ awful this morning: 145/91 <-- That's bad, no error, but it aint 220/140 with my heart going like a Mississippi riverboat calliope.  And he gave me sumpin that brought my heart rate down from 110 BPM to a safe 57 BPM.

What a deal, eh?  The Beautiful Witch (his momma) worked for 15 years so we could pay his tuition, and we have gotten a huge return on that investment for sure.

I am still as shaky as a bowl of jello in a hill-climbing jeep. Weak knees, unsteady walk.  But the sneaky, poorly hidden fear-factor has faded somewhat.

Moreover, while my B/P fluctuates like a liberal's promise... because of Scotty, it now is fluctuating in the _right _direction. Instead of B-52 aircraft tire pressure readings, it is now just bus-tire readings.

Ten minutes later (now) at 4:50AM, it is 133/83 YAY! Pulse 56

I know it won't stay there, and I still have the staggers and dizzies, but it is going in the right direction.

Scooter has abandoned all his other committments to fix up his old man. I sure hope I don't disappoint him.

My normal  BP and Pulse reading always were in th 116/60 and 65Bpm area.

Enough of this old sack.

How is my brother Rob doing? I know you have worse dings than I do... And I also know you are tough as granite... so whut's up, brother?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night Islanders.



They used to have a TV show, where Dale Evans ran a sort of diner in the Old West.  They had a bit of trouble with _anachronism timeline stuff:_  The fargin *stagecoach* came in and left, and here comes the Rogers' comic-relief sidekick (Pat Brady) pulling into the front of the place in *Nellybelle* <-- You knew the name of the vehicle, because is was painted all across the door of the guy's 1946 *JEEP!*

Here is an actual scene of a bad guy driving a buckboard after getting stuff a the general store, meeting Roy on Trigger, and Pat Butram on his miracle jeep:


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks for the update Unca and may the Good Lord continue to bless Scooter and you and the Beautiful Witch with happiness , health , and peace of mind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Hey Walt. Glad to hear your boy showed up to help you. Sorry brother your going thru this shit. I know better than most that AFib fking sucks. Most have no idea what a horrible feeling it is to go into AFib. And especially when you can't stop it.
Finally got my Echo result's Thursday. Doc said my heart was strong. Ejection value was 65. That's damn good. 55 to 70 is normal. Anything under 50 is bad. Thank God I have always had a strong heart, it's my pipes that give me trouble.
Only thing I had was some mild regurgitation in my left ventricle.
Said that if my AFib starts happening without triggers to let them know. 
What did Scooter say you needed to do?
By the way I still watch all those old Westerns. My Wife says they will play the Bonanza theme song at my funeral.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm up, too, bro...
> 
> Here's a piece of Family love and loyalty that made me all chokey:
> 
> ...



Good for Scooter!  Best wishes brother!


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm up, too, bro...
> 
> Here's a piece of Family love and loyalty that made me all chokey:
> 
> ...



Unca Walt so sorry you are going through this AFib, I bet you are Grateful for you son, and Proud.  Hope you stay stable.  Take it easy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Glad to hear you're getting better, Walt. There's stuff you can live without, but a heart ain't one of 'em. Kudos to Scooter, and stop scarring the crap outta your bride.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

It's darn 29 degrees outside.  I started my beans.  I'll be putting them in paper towels today.  Two are floating.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Me and a friend of mine here in Texas where it was soldwould by several cases and drive to Hot Springs Arkansas and sale Coors and weed.


I guess it was a thing.  When it became available locally, with those dam thumb hole things you had to press out I wondered as I have many times in later years, What was I Thinking?  Oh well, all in good fun and making a buck. A man's got to produce.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

I often wonder, Texas is a big place with many bike clubs, but it was guys who if I remember correctly were out of Texas,
circa 70's.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

That's why we have the "Confederation Of Clubs" here in Texas. The Bandidos run it.
The Bandidos are basically the Hells Angels of Texas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ness, I'll swap you my 17 degrees for your 29!


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

Have a good day folks. Time to go to work.


----------



## ness (Mar 12, 2022)

No thank you Hippie I'll keep the 29.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ness, I'll swap you my 17 degrees for your 29!


Anyone for my 15?  supposed to hit 40 today, mid 60s tomorrow.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

Mid 50's for a high here.  I live 15 minutes from the Coors Brewery....never drink it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As I recall it wasn't pasteurized, so wasn't available locally.  I always liked Schlitz better.
> 
> Remember Blatz?


Yes I do!  How about "Meisterbrau"  about as german as I am, not at all. But cases of quarts were cheap.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Mid 50's for a high here.  I live 15 minutes from the Coors Brewery....never drink it.


I was in a liquor/grocery store in St Louis, and it was funny to note all the A.Bush products were full tilt price, but 12 packs of Coors were dirt cheap.

bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hamms and Falstaff was the cheap beer around here back in the day. You'd think that Black Label would be, beings as it was brewed 10 miles from my house, but it wasn't. It was my Old Man's favorite. Still got one in the 'fridge just in case he digs his way out. He'll be thirsty for sure. Got a bottle of Stroh's in there too for the same reason for the FIL, although he won't be as thirsty 'cause I tucked a bottle of Smirnofs in his box just before they closed the lid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Remember this one made for Billy Carter.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hamms and Falstaff was the cheap beer around here back in the day. You'd think that Black Label would be, beings as it was brewed 10 miles from my house, but it wasn't. It was my Old Man's favorite. Still got one in the 'fridge just in case he digs his way out. He'll be thirsty for sure. Got a bottle of Stroh's in there too for the same reason for the FIL, although he won't be as thirsty 'cause I tucked a bottle of Smirnofs in his box just before they closed the lid.


Carlings Black Label, I remember that one.  It was a grade or two better than some of the other swill we are talking about.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Similarly, Schoenling Little Kings.  We bought 40 ounce "Big Jug" beer dirt cheap, basically Little Kings Cream ale in a 40 oz.

Bubba


----------



## stain (Mar 12, 2022)

PHFFFT beer :rollseyes: Firewater for me....way less trips to the pisser. Guess it's not so bad now that Ok. got rid of the 3.2 beer. Been years since the last beer I drank.

Mickies mean green was all the rage back in the day. Skunk beer we called it. Hangover city...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

stain said:


> PHFFFT beer :rollseyes: Firewater for me....way less trips to the pisser. Guess it's not so bad now that Ok. got rid of the 3.2 beer. Been years since the last beer I drank.
> 
> Mickies mean green was all the rage back in the day. Skunk beer we called it. Hangover city...


Micky Big Mouth bottles...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Speaking of firewater, I soldered the copper Tri-Clamp ferrel on the copper pot still top! No big deal, but I just wasnt finding the time.  Its quite a bit heavier than the copper tube I used.  You are limited as to how heavy of pipe you use, as the heavier it is, the smaller the hole, and then the ferrel will not fit, without a lot of sanding/machining. Just heat the crap out of the edge of the ferrel, the pipe will heat up easier along with the blasting of the ferrel. Otherwise the pipe will heat up much faster and the solder will go to it, even if well cleaned and fluxed.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

I can tell nobody's from Pennsylvania. Those folks put away a lot of Rolling Rock.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)

old Milwaukee but it’s hard to find anymore


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Iron City, Falls City were another couple, I think from Milwaukie?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Weiderman and Grainbelt, but those were more 80's swill IIRC? Not like the "old time stuff we are discussing!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell nobody's from Pennsylvania. Those folks put away a lot of Rolling Rock.


Our old Executive Director required that to be on hand.  Green bottle right? Speaking of the N.E., Schaffers?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

Blatz beer

im from Milwaukee and I outta know
Draft brewed Blatz beer wherever ya go!


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Our old Executive Director required that to be on hand.  Green bottle right? Speaking of the N.E., Schaffers?


I had done some work in Stony Brook campuses and have gone into the drop ceiling and have found dozens of beer can with the original pop tops schmidts ,Shaffer . When I was young coors was hard to get in the east and it became a big deal then .
We have over 50 craft brewer's on Long Island


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes,its way different today.  We had regular domestic beer or imports.  Now there are as many craft breweries as in Europe.


----------



## stain (Mar 12, 2022)

Smoked brisket for dinner. Then off to catch some crappie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

81F here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> 81F here.


Any tornados yet, or are they all north of ya?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

Slight drizzle.  My wild peacocks, (Fancy Pants and Beau) are in my garage.  I leave the door open so the wildies don't get all wet.  One day we had a peacock and a possum waiting out the rain. 

O frabjous day!  My skinny, five-foot tall peach tree has 7 purty purply-pink blooms onnit for the first time ever.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes,its way different today.  We had regular domestic beer or imports.  Now there are as many craft breweries as in Europe.


I notice my buddy stosh drinks craft beer  and more are coming out in cans


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

I've got a bar room buddy that drinks that stuff on tap.  He was drinking one he said was a IPA or something like that. I got a little taste tester glass of it. Had to go home and lick the dogs butt just to get the taste  outta my mouth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

Last time I tried to grow a peach tree was about ten years ago.  I got ONE peach .  It was about the size of a nickel.  Had a pit no bigger that a pea.  I tooken a pic.  Lemme see if I can find it.  (Squirrels got the rest.)  This is not a fake distance photo thing.  Nickel size.

Jeez   Took 20 minnits to find...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Fking dryer quiet getting hot so my Wife was not a happy camper. Got the model number for the damn switch. Over 200 dollars
Fk that shit. Took the switch off and took it apart and cleaned all the points of contact inside. Put the bastard back together and dryer is now working. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## boo (Mar 12, 2022)

good luck growing peaches this far south walt, I've never had good luck growing them...still feelin puny, gonna take the pooch for a walkaround...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

stain said:


> Smoked brisket for dinner. Then off to catch some crappie.





Unca Walt said:


> Last time I tried to grow a peach tree was about ten years ago.  I got ONE peach .  It was about the size of a nickel.  Had a pit no bigger that a pea.  I tooken a pic.  Lemme see if I can find it.  (Squirrels got the rest.)  This is not a fake distance photo thing.  Nickel size.
> 
> Jeez   Took 20 minnits to find... View attachment 290329


very cool ! When my niece had her communion I bought a apple tree  that had five strains they grafted into one tree. She is 24 now and the tree is over 10 feet tall and the deer just love the variety ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Had one do the same thing a hundred years ago. Cleaned the contacts and put a tiny bit of that dialectic grease on the contacts. The world was lovely for many years after.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I was growing peaches up too last year and the thing got so loaded down it broke some big ass branches. Red Skin peaches are awesome. I trimmed it way back and I think the fker bit the dirt. Peaches are a pain in the ass to grow and are horrible about bugs.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a bar room buddy that drinks that stuff on tap.  He was drinking one he said was a IPA or something like that. I got a little taste tester glass of it. Had to go home and lick the dogs butt just to get the taste  outta my mouth.


The first time I tasted an IPA, Bells Two hearted ale, I described as tasting like sour dish sponge.  As I delved deeper into craft brews I finally developed the tase\te for them and they became my favorite.  Towards the end of my drinking career, I started liking pale ales and stouts.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking dryer quiet getting hot so my Wife was not a happy camper. Got the model number for the damn switch. Over 200 dollars
> Fk that shit. Took the switch off and took it apart and cleaned all the points of contact inside. Put the bastard back together and dryer is now working. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa




they sure don’t make appliances like they used to

fridges , washers , dryers , only seem to last 5 years if yer lucky…seems that way

but yeah , I’ve seen some old Frigidaires still going after 50 years

same with old Maytags

i think they were all made in america by our moms and dads


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I've got a Kenmore that's almost 30 yrs old. Works like it was new. Only thing I had to do was put a valve on it to recharge it one time and I changed the fan on it. Cost maybe 250 bucks.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The first time I tasted





Hippie420 said:


> I've got a bar room buddy that drinks that stuff on tap.  He was drinking one he said was a IPA or something like that. I got a little taste tester glass of it. Had to go home and lick the dogs butt just to get the taste  outta my mouth.


Speaking of beer in 1978 I worked for a electrical contractor who had a customer named Hans Holterbosch, the first importer of Lowenbrau beer. His main house was 76 rooms his quest house was 80. He had over 50 cars in various garages and 1 full time mechanic . His caretakers house was 4500 sq ft. Some where in life there is a picture of me squeezed into one of his cars ( a Ferrari ) He had over 20k of different fuels in the ground . He lived in Cove Neck where Avianca plane 52  came down ..


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Speaking of beer in 1978 I worked for a electrical contractor who had a customer named Hans Holterbosch, the first importer of Lowenbrau beer. His main house was 76 rooms his quest house was 80. He had over 50 cars in various garages and 1 full time mechanic . His caretakers house was 4500 sq ft. Some where in life there is a picture of me squeezed into one of his cars ( a Ferrari ) He had over 20k of different fuels in the ground . He lived in Cove Neck where Avianca plane 52  came down ..


I liked hippy's story better. It had dog butte licking. .

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Well, it a good humor point and all...

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I liked hippy's story better. It had dog butte licking. .
> 
> Bubba


his did have a happy ending ...!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

...and I am simply entertained...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> ...and I am simply entertained...
> 
> Bubba


me2 !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

So, before you forget, set your clocks ahead an hour if'n yer in that Eastern Daylight crap like I am. Takes me a week or two to adjust to the crap.

And with that, I bid a fond good night to my fellow castaways.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.


Ditto....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

good nite kids !


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

You guys are going to watch sat. Night porn, right? See you guys at leatherladds.cummm.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

No ,I just finished whacking off.....zzzzzzz


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning Island of Misfits woke up early this morning.  I'll be working on the grow room today.  

I can't remember my early beer I drank but I do remember my Strawberry Hill wine.  Bought cases of it for the weekend.  (1971) That is when my party times start.  Hippy Days


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning folks
 Damnt I am an hour late waking up and taking my medicine. Fking tricky bastards changed time on me. Lost a hour but I like this time better.
Now I gotta wait an hour fore I can eat or drink my decaf coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks
> Damnt I am an hour late waking up and taking my medicine. Fking tricky bastards changed time on me. Lost a hour but I like this time better.
> Now I gotta wait an hour fore I can eat or drink my decaf coffee.


Morning ! sounds like thyroid meds ,my honey has to take it and a hour later have coffee.. I stay OUT of the way ,safer ,less blood shed cuts down the number of times I have to call the cops for protection ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck growing peaches this far south walt, I've never had good luck growing them...still feelin puny, gonna take the pooch for a walkaround...



We had good luck with peaches in the south-central part of Oklahoma.  Also apples, pears, and cherries.

Hope you get to feeling better brother.  Sharing a walk with the pup usually makes me feel better and improves my outlook.



Bubba said:


> The first time I tasted an IPA, Bells Two hearted ale, I described as tasting like sour dish sponge.  As I delved deeper into craft brews I finally developed the tase\te for them and they became my favorite.  Towards the end of my drinking career, I started liking pale ales and stouts.  Bubba



My tastes evolved too.  I started with Schlitz but didn't drink much until my late 20's when I drank a lot of Michelob, then Heineken, followed by Modelo Negra, and was at Black Butte Porter when I mostly quit drinking beer to control my waistline.  We have a lot of local craft beers that aided in the evolution of my tastes in beer, especially the local bock beers at October Fest. 



Hippie420 said:


> So, before you forget, set your clocks ahead an hour if'n yer in that Eastern Daylight crap like I am. Takes me a week or two to adjust to the crap.



Ha, ha, the jokes is on Miss Layla who doesn't understand daylight savings time and let me sleep in an hour later.

44F @ 86% RH, rain with 9 mph wind, and predicted to rise to 51F.

Got my wiring run and everything installed but two lights. I picked them up at Home Depot and when I opened the box I discovered they were pieces of crap plastic and not even grounded. I picked up a couple grounded porcelain fixtures at the local hardware store and will install them today.

Miss Layla scored 10 balls from the park tennis court yesterday for her pals at the Humane Society. Got two big grocery bags of tennis balls and about a half a bag of mixed balls from the park since our last delivery to the pups Christmas.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they sure don’t make appliances like they used to
> 
> fridges , washers , dryers , only seem to last 5 years if yer lucky…seems that way
> 
> ...


I have a friend,a great guy ,armed and prepared .He has a fire extigisher like that filled with water boiled in with hot peppers pressurized. Think it more like crowd control. He has 2 sons ,one a DR. who grew up taught on how to do things or else .His other son just got into local 25 electrical union and was taught how to work like we did . That kid can call the pants off of ducks and geese hunting . If he can see it he can hit it !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Yep. I take Levothyroxine. Usually I take it at 430 or 5am. Time thing threw me off because I don't use an alarm. My eyes usually open an that time all on there on


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

pute said:


> No ,I just finished whacking off.....zzzzzzz


you get energetic at nite I see!


WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I take Levothyroxine. Usually I take it at 430 or 5am. Time thing threw me off because I don't use an alarm. My eyes usually open an that time all on there on


She takes original ,the substituent does not agree with her .


----------



## stain (Mar 13, 2022)

Slab crappie were caught. (5) Going back this evening. Will leave a little early to try to get the good spot. A couple that I've fished with there before, beat me there by 10 minutes. We fish off a bridge. So first one there gets the spot. I didn't bring my keeper bucket. So I gave my fish to them. I think they took home about 20 slabs. We started catching them so fast I lost count. The bite starts at dark thirty. 30 min before sunset to 30 min after sunset.

Another cup O sludge then restring 2 poles....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks. I damn near lost my breakfast.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Slab crappie were caught. (5) Going back this evening. Will leave a little early to try to get the good spot. A couple that I've fished with there before, beat me there by 10 minutes. We fish off a bridge. So first one there gets the spot. I didn't bring my keeper bucket. So I gave my fish to them. I think they took home about 20 slabs. We started catching them so fast I lost count. The bite starts at dark thirty. 30 min before sunset to 30 min after sunset.
> 
> Another cup O sludge then restring 2 poles....
> 
> View attachment 290347


She probably already knows how to float fish..................


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Trying to get that out of my mind


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday

 bring the kids!

$1.00 a seat!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Slab crappie were caught. (5) Going back this evening. Will leave a little early to try to get the good spot. A couple that I've fished with there before, beat me there by 10 minutes. We fish off a bridge. So first one there gets the spot. I didn't bring my keeper bucket. So I gave my fish to them. I think they took home about 20 slabs. We started catching them so fast I lost count. The bite starts at dark thirty. 30 min before sunset to 30 min after sunset.
> 
> Another cup O sludge then restring 2 poles....
> 
> View attachment 290347


a lot to see at one time and after you cant unsee it, ever ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

She wanted to know if she could have coffee with us and was too shy to ask .I am inclined to give her a chance and I would keep close eyes on her ...


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Damn what happened...oh I lost an hour of sleep.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Damn what happened...oh I lost an hour of sleep.


I refused to cave in with peer pressure so I stayed 2 hours more than usual ,its  very cold here and some snow . But what I see on this group I embarrassed to complain comparing everything I see here. Buffalo can get 10 feet during a season


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a lot to see at one time and after you cant unsee it, ever ...


And to think, Roster isn't here to enjoy her in all her beauty......


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck growing peaches this far south walt, I've never had good luck growing them...still feelin puny, gonna take the pooch for a walkaround...


@boo I sent you a snail-mail, brother.  @BigSur gets the same one when he gets around to giving me a P.O. Box or sumpin.  You two ALONE.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Roster was here but didn't post. He is a ghost


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

He's having trouble with the site for some reason.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster was here but didn't post. He is a ghost


poet is deep within you ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah I fixed it so he can post now.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

This was found on The APP this morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

No your supposed to say. I'm not suicidal,,I'm not suicidal.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

@Hippie420


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

Cages cleaned, kielbasa in the frying pan, and time for a buzz.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cages cleaned, kielbasa in the frying pan, and time for a buzz.


Hey Hippie


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290373
> 
> This was found on The APP this morning


Tanks goodness!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No your supposed to say. I'm not suicidal,,I'm not suicidal.


was worried about you and jussi ,now its just jussi that concerns me .Afraid he will mysteriously swallow the wrong thing ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cages cleaned, kielbasa in the frying pan, and time for a buzz.


I would love to say I love kielbasa ,but am afraid of the repercussions !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> @Hippie420
> View attachment 290375


I love spooning ! big spoon little spoon , I dont care...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2022)

*NEWS FLASH UPDATE:*

CNN reporter dies when Ukraine green screen collapsed on him in his Washington apartment.

Russians thought to be behind it.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> was worried about you and jussi ,now its just jussi that concerns me .Afraid he will mysteriously swallow the wrong thing ...


For you Joe


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

LOL


----------



## stain (Mar 13, 2022)

Off to feed little fishes to big fishes....and hope the Big fishes are greedy...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> For you Joe


Looks a bit dodgy to me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Off to feed little fishes to big fishes....and hope the Big fishes are greedy...


Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes , be careful ...


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Evening folks.  6:20 pm and it's dusk.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow what a coinkinky dink ! me 2 ! lol Buenos Noches !


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Off to feed little fishes to big fishes....and hope the Big fishes are greedy...
> 
> View attachment 290382






some kush?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> some kush?


something delicious looking ! that i know for sure !


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> something delicious looking ! that i know for sure !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290388


I love food porn ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love food porn ...


Put a BBW in front and hit search


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 290389


with this effin plannedemic I missed sharing a joint with my 45 year long smoking buddy...
not to say we havent smoked together....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Put a BBW in front and hit search


I never take a chance like that ,I go right to porn hub just to be safe ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love food porn ...


Let me clarify , a plate of rigatoni bolanaise , pizza ,bowl of chili .chicken cutlets fried in olive oil, any bbq,anything off my green egg ,a peanut butter and jely sandwich , a fresh canoli  ,ect is what I call food porn ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

I want to be in the next one so taking lessons starting Tuesday after my Doctors appt ... ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290388


Corndogs and fries, the breakfast/lunch/dinner of champions.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would love to say I love kielbasa ,but am afraid of the repercussions !


Got a buddy called Cutter that makes the stuff. Got so much garlic in it, you can smell it as soon as you open the refrigerator, even while it's still in the sealed package. Yum.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a buddy called Cutter that makes the stuff. Got so much garlic in it, you can smell it as soon as you open the refrigerator, even while it's still in the sealed package. Yum.


couple of years ago we grew a **** load of different garlic most were small


----------



## stain (Mar 13, 2022)

Big it's Bog's sourbubble @90 days. Knock you down.

9 slabs in the tank. Fillet them in the morning. Pics first....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Goodnight Irene !


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Goodnight Irene !


She left town.....with me.....I will be back in the morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

lucky SOB !


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm a big spender.   Going to Golden Corral tonight and then to the No Tell Motel.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Goodnight Irene !


How did ya know?


----------



## ness (Mar 14, 2022)

Good morning, Island of Misfits, and Hippie.  Up early this morning I'll be checking my beans for the sprouted roots today.
Have my Solo cup ready to go.


----------



## ness (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 290392


the early bird gets coffee first ! good morning  and hopefully going back to bed....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Time for decaff. Actually I gotta wait till 6am. Fking thyroid meds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2022)

Gooode mawning brothers and sisters!

47F @ 81% RH, cloudy with 4 mph wind and predicted to reach 55F. 

Finished the electrical at the duplex garage and am ready for the garage door installers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 14, 2022)

Good morning 

wind event around here for the next week or so , 20-40 all day

its no fun being outdoors when the wind blows but lord knows I have plenty of indoor projects

got my Cherokee purps and black krim seeds yesterday and I am itching to get the garden going

mexican coffee and pineapple cake before Swede gets up , she will never know I had a piece of cake…..shhhhh


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

Rosterman was able to bribe one of the Guards and managed to sneak a pic out and asked if I would post it, they have Him on bread and water , but still in the hole.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Stay outta ppls hole ya sick bastard.  You been hanging around Hippie?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Rosterman was able to bribe one of the Guards and managed to sneak a pic out and asked if I would post it, they have Him on bread and water , but still in the hole.
> View attachment 290396



What?  I heard he committed suicide during autoerotic-asphyxia like Grasshopper.............................





__





						Health: When masturbation can be fatal: The practice of auto-erotic
					






					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm a big spender.   Going to Golden Corral tonight and then to the No Tell Motel.


With deluxe shaking bed?

Bubba


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> With deluxe shaking bed?
> 
> Bubba


Bed was broken, someone stole all the quarters and broke the control box while doing so............


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

I find those modern movie theaters that shake your seat, prod your butte, blow smoke, wind and whatever on you disturbing.

Wait a minute....I don't see"butte prod" listed in the effects.  Was that Weed lord behind me? .

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Dont drop the soap.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

No kidding....not around here!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

It was a big mistake to combine quarter laundry with their motel. I'm hanging out by the ice machine before I peee in the pool.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I find those modern movie theaters that shake your seat, prod your butte, blow smoke, wind and whatever on you disturbing.
> 
> Wait a minute....I don't see"butte prod" listed in the effects.  Was that Weed lord behind me? .
> 
> Bubba



I have a subwoofer seat shaker like this for that purpose.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Moanday.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have a subwoofer seat shaker like this for that purpose.
> 
> View attachment 290399


This seat literally had several butte pokers utilized during helicopter  scene. Never felt a helicopter do that!

I have only ridden in one however.


Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

Sitting in work break room drinking  coffee.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What?  I heard he committed suicide during autoerotic-asphyxia like Grasshopper.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubba said:


> This seat literally had several butte pokers utilized during helicopter  scene. Never felt a helicopter do that!
> 
> I have only ridden in one however.
> 
> ...


I have watched Apocalypse Now a hundred times and thankfuly never got my butt poked to my knowledge ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Bed was broken, someone stole all the quarters and broke the control box while doing so............


And the pump don't work 'cause the vandals took the handles.....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What?  I heard he committed suicide during autoerotic-asphyxia like Grasshopper.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish more people just breathed when the time was right after the gold rush so to speak . We lost Kung Foo star John Carredine and cant afford to lose anymore. A public service announcement  may save lives...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

I just stick with North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn. Hard to find, but much safer.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I just stick with North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn. Hard to find, but much safer.


You opened a new world to me ! I love midgets !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You opened a new world to me ! I love midgets !


And the amputees are even shorter!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^^Now I know he is Roster


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I just stick with North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn. Hard to find, but much safer.


I loved " The Lesbian Nuns Of Argentina " series also ...On another note my boy is ripe today ! Im not as gentle as his Mom using warm wet paper towels . cold it is and he keeps reminding me of my mistake a  fart at a time ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have watched Apocalypse Now a hundred times and thankfuly never got my butt poked to my knowledge ..


Go see it in one off those max theatres. Lord knows what they do when Brandon tosses that head in his lap! I thought I had tickets to the theatre that has movie on screen, walls and all.
Nutz, had to sit through movie getting shook, sprayed and buttepoked. Paid for it too!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Go see it in one off those max theatres. Lord knows what they do when Brandon tosses that head in his lap! I thought I had tickets to the theatre that has movie on screen, walls and all.
> Nutz, had to sit through movie getting shook, sprayed and buttepoked. Paid for it too!
> 
> Bubba


I try not to put my nutz in harms way. although all three for the price of one ticket seems like a good value ...


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> ^^^^Now I know he is Roster


Who are you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

You are Weedhopper^^^^ 
I am Pute.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You are Weedhopper^^^^
> I am Pute.


Im confused...!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 14, 2022)

I was just getting use to all you misfits, now you’re changing it all up…I’m confused too I think…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Thats why we are Misfits. We like messing with each other. Pute is Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats why we are Misfits. We like messing with each other. Pute is Hippie.


Good! He can pay my bills, fix my equipment, and get busy with the house remodeling as soon as the weather gets warmer!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 290434


Its why we are !


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And the amputees are even shorter!


We have one of those in our area.  She is suing the town for building the sidewalks too close to her asss.

She's a hooker, too.  But she always sells herself short.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 290434





 I've seen foundations poured that were not as thick ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290436
> I've seen foundations poured that were not as thick ...


You just gave Roster a stiffie.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

Alas Roster Who?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

Nope, just plain ole Roster. He doesn't look Asian.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

He is black remember.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

His heart, yes. His soul, maybe. His skin? Only in the sweaty spots.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> His heart, yes. His soul, maybe. His skin? Only in the sweaty spots.


something to be said about getting  sweaty ....


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Like a fart in the wind...... can't pass the test of time.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Friend of mine does commercial kitchen repair. He does work for schools and sometimes he goes there at 8at night .The kitchen is empty. Changed a gas valve ,headed home .He left his credit card in his other jacket so he only put in $10. cash. He said when he did it the gas light didnt go off...


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^^^ stoned..me to


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

My favorite time of day.  Been slowly building a buzz since 4 mountain time.  Joe, I am sufficiently fried.  So if I don't understand please forgive me.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

pute said:


> My favorite time of day.  Been slowly building a buzz since 4 mountain time.  Joe, I am sufficiently fried.  So if I don't understand please forgive me.


please, I understand Brother ..Good  night ..


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> please, I understand Brother ..Good  night ..


Made it through another day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Friend of mine does commercial kitchen repair. He does work for schools and sometimes he goes there at 8at night .The kitchen is empty. Changed a gas valve ,headed home .He left his credit card in his other jacket so he only put in $10. cash. He said when he did it the gas light didnt go off...


There's places in the People's Republic of Kalifornia that ten bucks wouldn't buy two full gallons.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

Eyeballs are burnin' outta my head, so I think I'll see you kind and gentle folks tomorrow.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Will sleep on that.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 15, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. St. Patrick's day is the 17th.  2 more days. In this area (Back In The Day) it was the traditional day to start your seeds that would later go outside. 
Running through the corn fields - through the fruits and vegetables - naked as a jaybird.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2022)

51F @ 91% RH, with rain and 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.  Holding off running through the gardens naked heah until it warms up a bit.................

Physical therapy this morning for my back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 15, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Good morning Misfits. St. Patrick's day is the 17th.  2 more days. In this area (Back In The Day) it was the traditional day to start your seeds that would later go outside.
> Running through the corn fields - through the fruits and vegetables - naked as a jaybird.


----------



## ness (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning Misfits it's going to be an outside morning in the yard.  Getting ready for my plastic green house. I'll be ordering next month.  It's going to rain today 87%.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning ya mean old fkers. Im at the office and ready for another boring-ass day. Most of my projects are done. Only have four jobs going now. Two in Ft Smith Arkansas and One in Muskogee Oklahoma, and one in OKC Oklahoma.
Every time i go to Oklahoma there are dispensaries everywhere. Almost glad they don't have them in Texas. They would fk up the market. Fking State Government and Taxes. Go figure.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Good morning Misfits. St. Patrick's day is the 17th.  2 more days. In this area (Back In The Day) it was the traditional day to start your seeds that would later go outside.
> Running through the corn fields - through the fruits and vegetables - naked as a jaybird.


Im game but I  would want to  wear responsible foot wear ,,,


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is black remember.


Im Blk Irish   Big Difference


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Im Blk Irish   Big Difference


I loved that line in Blazing Saddles when the settlers meet up with the Indians and the Indians say we dont mind blacks ,chinks  jews or wops but no Irish !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

That is one of my all-time favorite movies. Ppl actually could talk shit to each other as black and white and laugh it off. That was before the woke bullshit.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Whatz up My Nigga ................ I can say it Im Blk


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Whatz up My Nigga ................ I can say it Im Blk


Im Italian I understand ! We had strong Italian swimmers visiting Africa too...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im Italian I understand ! We had strong Italian swimmers visiting Africa too...


Smoking da Dagga man


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes you are definitely black my Nigga.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2022)

I shall drink no beer before its time.

It's time. Don't tear the place up too bad while I'm gone, mk?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Just found out i gotta go to fking Ft Smith tomorrow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just found out i gotta go to fking Ft Smith tomorrow.




Driving or flying?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Last picture I have of my Grandma ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Driving or flying?


Driving there for a walk thru and driving back.


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Anybody ever try this.  I can't find molasses at the store...been out everywhere for 3 weeks. 
I was getting supplies at the grow store and the guy showed me this.  $6 for a quart.  That will last a long time. Plus won't be near the mess.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Driving or flying?


Hopper's been on the no fly list since '01.

Ok, I'm back. Time to kick this buzz into overdrive, I will, too, as soon as this damned bird stops nibbling on my nose.
Anybody that's ever wished for a velcro bird, think twice. I wouldn't trade her for a million, but I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for another.
Ok, I lied. ❤


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper's been on the no fly list since '01.
> 
> Ok, I'm back. Time to kick this buzz into overdrive, I will, too, as soon as this damned bird stops nibbling on my nose.
> Anybody that's ever wished for a velcro bird, think twice. I wouldn't trade her for a million, but I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for another.
> Ok, I lied. ❤


I see your Birdy LOL


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey @boo


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Hey @boo
> 
> View attachment 290498


once you see that ,its hard to unsee....


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> once you see that ,its hard to unsee....


How Drunk were you


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Had a Chick do that once to me , she was a 5 , I was a 9, I woke up underneath her in her Mom's bed, with Mom next to us.
I grab my gear and split. I later found out she was known for dosing young men with animal tranquillizer (she worked at a Vets office.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> How Drunk were you


never drunk ! @ a steady 16.3k feet  altitude all day.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> never drunk ! @ a steady 16.3k feet  altitude all day.


Wow That's High


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

OK I was just told Im having to much fun and have to go watch TV with My Honey


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> OK I was just told Im having to much fun and have to go watch TV with My Honey


Nice having a Honey ! enjoy and keep your hands to your self you sexy bastage  ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Nice having a Honey ! enjoy and keep your hands to your self you sexy bastage  ...


Joe You still have a honey at home bro?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Joe You still have a honey at home bro?


Yes I do I have a sweet Woman in my life.. Been together about 7 years .


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes I do I have a sweet Woman in my life.. Been together about 7 years .


Glad to hear Mate , Good Women Make the Man.
I would have been nothing without mine


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Glad to hear Mate , Good Women Make the Man.
> I would have been nothing without mine


Wise words just written there ..


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Now I want to see what Keelhauling does to a body


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

The


WeedLord said:


> Now I want to see what Keelhauling does to a body


guy who played in Rome a big guy was keelhauling  ,dramatic for sure . It is only 2 seasons with a weird ending !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>



now gonnq have nightmares!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

I once watch a guy get his ring finger looped off with a set of pruning shears , then it was deboned cooked and he was forced to eat it like a hotdog.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

My first clue my marriage was in trouble ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

On that thought Time for some wine and herb 
Night folks


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> On that thought Time for some wine and herb
> Night folks


Good Night you Son of a Sailor ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Good Night you Son of a Sailor ...


Good song


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

He really did have a point there ...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That is one of my all-time favorite movies. Ppl actually could talk shit to each other as black and white and laugh it off. That was before the woke bullshit.


The only race made to look silly in the movie were the white guys. Hilarious when the black railroad workers had the cowboys singing spirituals and dancing. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody ever try this.  I can't find molasses at the store...been out everywhere for 3 weeks.
> I was getting supplies at the grow store and the guy showed me this.  $6 for a quart.  That will last a long time. Plus won't be near the mess.



I've been using advance nutrients bud candy and carboload. Might just have to look into this stuff. Way cheaper!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've been using advance nutrients bud candy and carboload. Might just have to look into this stuff. Way cheaper!
> 
> Bubba





I had some Grammas but cant find it now ( sorry ,couldnt hep myself !)


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2022)

I left my Gramma in a Rest Home.  No... it was a Rest Stop on the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've been using advance nutrients bud candy and carboload. Might just have to look into this stuff. Way cheaper!
> 
> Bubba


Ok, I am an AN guy myself.  Have Never used anything else.  But I find when using Unsulphured molasses in flower the taste is sweeter.  Believe me I use Carboload in veg and would love to use it in flower.  Half the cost but this might even be cheaper.   Will post the results.   Again....anybody use this.  When you look at what is in it....every thing is there.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 16, 2022)

44F @ 87% RH, rain with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 55F.

Dental appointment this morning. 

[email protected]#$%^&*())(*&^%$#@! I broke my custom dab pipe this morning after 12 years.  The last of the batch I had custom made for us Skunk Pharmers.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Classic good morning high sign ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............................


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

My 1st carnival ride


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> My 1st carnival ride


You were a handsome baby !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>



*

DIRTY*: Use this sign as you and your little one dig in the dirt.  Talk about, in positive ways, things being dirty: your hands, the roots of plants, your shovel.
How to make the sign: place the back of your dominant hand under the chin and wiggle your fingers.

so is this a dirty high post?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

“When the power of love overcomes the love of power, the world will know peace.” Jimi Hendrix - Guitarist, Singer, Songwriter ,Electrician  (1942 - 1970)


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> *
> 
> DIRTY*: Use this sign as you and your little one dig in the dirt.  Talk about, in positive ways, things being dirty: your hands, the roots of plants, your shovel.
> How to make the sign: place the back of your dominant hand under the chin and wiggle your fingers.
> ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. Knocked the rudder off the boat last night.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. Knocked the rudder off the boat last night.


I hope the Bird is OK


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>


He always had great hair ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He always had great hair ...


Yep


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Whats a girl have to do to get a cup of coffee here ?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He always had great hair ...


Right up to when he was stabbed to death in a bar fight.

Bubba


----------



## stain (Mar 16, 2022)

Busy in the veggie garden 90% ready for planting. Few more loads of cow poo to place here n there. Lots of volunteer pot plants popping ever everywhere. When I drug the plants to be burned, seeds fell out and now coming up across the yard... Will need to keep a close eye out for feral males. Found one last year that was 8" tall a spewing spooge. Hiding by a pallet for pots as I was weedeating around it. 

pic of the bug infested burn last fall


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

This worked for me ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290528
> This worked for me ...


All The young Mom's scream at me all day


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> All The young Mom's scream at me all day
> View attachment 290530


Effin Brilliant !!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

stain said:


> Busy in the veggie garden 90% ready for planting. Few more loads of cow poo to place here n there. Lots of volunteer pot plants popping ever everywhere. When I drug the plants to be burned, seeds fell out and now coming up across the yard... Will need to keep a close eye out for feral males. Found one last year that was 8" tall a spewing spooge. Hiding by a pallet for pots as I was weedeating around it.
> 
> pic of the bug infested burn last fall
> 
> View attachment 290524


You just made Walt cry.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290528
> This worked for me ...


I glued a AR15 to my roof....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> All The young Mom's scream at me all day
> View attachment 290530


Good one!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You just made Walt cry.


I just stopped ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I glued a AR15 to my roof....
> 
> Bubba


talk about a storm of the fecal variety ....


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I glued a AR15 to my roof....
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290534


This woman needs a sunroof to shoot out of. Put an M4 barrel on it and mount grenade launcher! Ready for traffic jam!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290531


True Story 
A friend of mine and his wife were on a cruise . They were having dinner at the capt table .He was telling stories about people asking questions .How is it powered ? They have a long extension cord  connecting them back to land . A couple of more dum questions then was asked Where does the multinational crew stay ? He replied at night a helicopters fly in and take everyone home for the night and bring them back in the morning !Every one laughed .The next day he is at the  front desk so to speak (purser ?) and overhears a woke old cow complaining and wanting some money back because the helicopters that take each of the help home keeps her up at night ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> This woman needs a sunroof to shoot out of. Put an M4 barrel on it and mount grenade launcher! Ready for traffic jam!
> 
> Bubba


I think if you had one of those you would never have to honk at another textng  car ahead of you at a lite not going ....


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2022)

Afternoon Misfits.  Boat motor picked up at the shop.....$260 later it is in the garage.  Now I can finally start putting everything back together.  Ice is starting to come off the lake.....almost time to fish. 

Getting ready to drive to Golden, about 15 miles down the front range and see another member here.  Haven't seen him in over a year now.  Will be good to catch up. 

Roster, is that you.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.  Boat motor picked up at the shop.....$260 later it is in the garage.  Now I can finally start putting everything back together.  Ice is starting to come off the lake.....almost time to fish.
> 
> Getting ready to drive to Golden, about 15 miles down the front range and see another member here.  Haven't seen him in over a year now.  Will be good to catch up.
> 
> Roster, is that you.


thats quiet the dancer if you ask me ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 44F @ 87% RH, rain with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> Dental appointment this morning.
> 
> [email protected]#$%^&*())(*&^%$#@! I broke my custom dab pipe this morning after 12 years.  The last of the batch I had custom made for us Skunk Pharmers.


 LIfe can be krew-el.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.  Boat motor picked up at the shop.....$260 later it is in the garage.  Now I can finally start putting everything back together.  Ice is starting to come off the lake.....almost time to fish.
> 
> Getting ready to drive to Golden, about 15 miles down the front range and see another member here.  Haven't seen him in over a year now.  Will be good to catch up.
> 
> Roster, is that you.


Why am I wearing your Panties


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Why am I wearing your Panties


They do look like quality panties ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> They do look like quality panties ...


Yep Never even turned inside out to save on Laundry


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Yep Never even turned inside out to save on Laundry


like brandy new ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

This guy is one class act every day ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon Misfits.  Boat motor picked up at the shop.....$260 later it is in the garage.  Now I can finally start putting everything back together.  Ice is starting to come off the lake.....almost time to fish.
> 
> Getting ready to drive to Golden, about 15 miles down the front range and see another member here.  Haven't seen him in over a year now.  Will be good to catch up.
> 
> Roster, is that you.





 These don't taste as good as they look ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Really does not work like I thought it would ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2022)

Tired as a mother fker. 12hr day and 10 of it driving.


----------



## boo (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290567
> These don't taste as good as they look ....


dutch wouldn't have an issue eating it either way...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch wouldn't have an issue eating it either way...


I got a friend Jimmy like that ...


----------



## boo (Mar 16, 2022)

but jimmy uses a fork, dutch just tears the shiit out of what he eats...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Got an early day of drinking tomorrow. Sweet dreams, brothers and sisters.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2022)

*Great News!!  Lookit --



*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

That's nasty. Yuk


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2022)

nasty is right.  Morning


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Great News!!  Lookit --
> View attachment 290560
> *


Why chelsea Clinntone looked so  healthy ,HRC breast fed ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy Saint Patrick’s day y’all. Stay away from that green beer  if you drink to much of that green dye you’ll get crazy


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

I still dont understand what he meant ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Happy Saint Patrick’s day y’all. Stay away from that green beer  if you drink to much of that green dye you’ll get crazy


Too late. Wish I'd have met you years ago!

Good morning, shipmates. For those of you that drink, tip a few in memory of your ole St. Patty. For those that don't, I'll make up for ya.

May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows you're dead, and may he roll around in his own excrement.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2022)

Irish "Blessing" --

*May the wind at your back always be your own.*


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning old fkers.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

We have a huge St Patrick's Day parade today.  gonna be fun


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Funny as fk Hippie.


----------



## stain (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie and SubmarineGirl, setting in a tree, K...I...S...S...I....N...G...............Sorry i couldn't help myself.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

I


WeedHopper said:


> Hippie and SubmarineGirl, setting in a tree, K...I...S...S...I....N...G...............Sorry i couldn't help myself.


 do kinda like the hippie a little and since he’s already crazy…. He may be my prince


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Just hide your toothbrush and everything will be fine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just hide your toothbrush and everything will be fine.


Now that’s some good advice. Hiding it now…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Love my brother Hippie but he has a habit of stealing toothbrushes and scratching his butt withem and putting them back.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I
> 
> do kinda like the hippie a little and since he’s already crazy…. He may be my prince


Watta Woman !!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I
> 
> do kinda like the hippie a little and since he’s already crazy…. He may be my prince


If only I was prince material. I don't even make a good frog. I'm just a warty old toad with an itchy butt. ❤


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie a little later today after to many green beers


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Great News!!  Lookit --
> View attachment 290560
> *


Who even knew that Cockroaches nursed their young............................!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Who even knew that Cockroaches nursed their young............................!


Give it to the new green deal worshippers. I’ll stick to soylent thank you very much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

You and me both OG.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Give it to the new green deal worshippers. I’ll stick to soylent thank you very much.


Ha ha.  OG Kush...glad you are here.  Been a member a long time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Yep i just looked up some older threads and posted them on her new thread. Very informative stuff.

You can find it on the new thread below.




__





						OG kush @ 10 weeks
					

I still talk to my buddy that gave this to me a decade ago. He lives 1000 miles away now, always says he is coming back for a cut. I tell him he’s always welcome. 🙃



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2022)

40F @ 91% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 53F.

Dinner out at Screen Door, where I had fried okra and seafood jambalaya that was pretty good. 

Nothing on the calendar today, leaving it open to debauchery.

Kudos to Hashmaster Kut for the swing skillet pipe that he gifted me back in the hoary days of yore, as I was able to adapt it to an electric nail yesterday while I figure out what to do long term.  The adapted Hashmaster Kut design works great, but I know if I continue to use it I will eventually break it too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2022)

Here is the original configuration as gifted to me in 2012.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2022)

One of the things that I learned from Hashmaster Kut's design, is that the larger mouthpiece slowed down the flow and spread it over more of my tongue, so as to give much better flavor profile.  

I designed a next generation skunk pipe with a larger mouthpiece, but never got around to building one and up to this point have only used HMK's pipe for special occasions to reduce the probability it will get broken.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

If you kept a glass pipe for 10 years, ya done good. That's why my pipes are brass.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If only I was prince material. I don't even make a good frog. I'm just a warty old toad with an itchy butt. ❤


Your OUR warty old toad.  as far as a itchy butt you can also have a itchy nose ....know the difference ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 40F @ 91% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 53F.
> 
> Dinner out at Screen Door, where I had fried okra and seafood jambalaya that was pretty good.
> 
> ...


I have seen stuff that put men on the moon not as sophisticated as that ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ok, brothers & sisters, you know the routine. If'n you don't hear from me later on tonight, send lawyers, guns, and money.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If only I was prince material. I don't even make a good frog. I'm just a warty old toad with an itchy butt. ❤


Yes I’ve heard a bit that itchy butt. Maybe you should tend to that…


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’ve heard a bit that itchy butt. Maybe you should tend to that…


I would advise that...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

I have mixed feelings about itchy butts and whose butt is itching so to speak .I changed this direction  in honor of Submarine Girl...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>


 Thats dedication right there ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290640
> I have mixed feelings about itchy butts and whose butt is itching so to speak .I changed this direction  in honor of Submarine Girl...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

Next thing he'll copy is sending flowers LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 290641


Noice!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

When your Harley-roids are on the mend, they itch. The satisfaction I get by itching them with someone that pisses me off's toothbrush is satisfying in both ways.....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

I used to enjoy times when things aligned with the sun and the moon and the customer was being a twit. If things are wired in a way where the wires from the door bell system are brought back separately  to the electric panel.  That way  the transformer is not buried some where else .You put the transformer on with another circuit breaker ,its a neat way . If you undo 2 wire nuts and touch the wires together the door bell rings.Works well if they are on the second floor...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When your Harley-roids are on the mend, they itch. The satisfaction I get by itching them with someone that pisses me off's toothbrush is satisfying in both ways.....



Well now you have made that clear. Thanx for the splainatio. Never even thought of doing that till marijuana passion  now I feel kinda armed.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When your Harley-roids are on the mend, they itch. The satisfaction I get by itching them with someone that pisses me off's toothbrush is satisfying in both ways.....



Is that really the way you became besties with Hopper?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell nobody's from Pennsylvania. Those folks put away a lot of Rolling Rock.


I am. I still buy a sixer every now and again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

He loves me because I put him on Toothbrush of the month subscription.


----------



## spunom (Mar 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Iron City, Falls City were another couple, I think from Milwaukie?
> 
> Bubba


My dad drank Iron City. It was the first beer I ever drank.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He loves me because I put him on Toothbrush of the month subscription.


Soon after seeing this Hippies toothbrush obsession was fast forming


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

With a little Mod Imagine what he could turn this in to


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> With a little Mod Imagine what he could turn this in to


I’m starting to think you have a toothbrush issue yourself.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m starting to think you have a toothbrush issue yourself.


Yep Ya Got me


----------



## spunom (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## boo (Mar 17, 2022)

go to bed weedie...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

spunom said:


> View attachment 290661




the crazy part is St Patrick was not Irish


----------



## spunom (Mar 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the crazy part is St Patrick was not Irish


Good movie tho


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

spunom said:


> Good movie tho




what was the name of the movie?

I don’t get out much


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Over and out.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Throw Caution to the Wind


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what was the name of the movie?
> 
> I don’t get out much


The Boondock Saints


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 18, 2022)

Irish Foreplay:

*"BRACE YOURSELF, BRIDGET!"*


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

What do you call the most useless thing on a woman ?
A drunken Irishman ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well now you have made that clear. Thanx for the splainatio. Never even thought of doing that till marijuana passion  now I feel kinda armed.


" Use your new power with compassion Young Jedi "  Obie Won  would say that now if he were here , alive and if he was real ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290684


that was outstanding ....


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Wake up everybody.  The weekend Is upon us.  I have never seen a Bobcat until a few days ago.  Few days ago at dusk I saw one out back.  Neighbors have reported seeing him as well.  Last night my security system recorded him in my front yard.  Hmmm..... wondering if he would come after my dog. 

Another day, another chore.  Beneficial tea day for the girls... Again!  It is brewing now.  Only gonna brew for 3 hrs this time....normally 4 to 5 hrs. But,  other things going on this afternoon.

In the meantime.....I need a coffee girl


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Wake up everybody.  The weekend Is upon us.  I have never seen a Bobcat until a few days ago.  Few days ago at dusk I saw one out back.  Neighbors have reported seeing him as well.  Last night my security system recorded him in my front yard.  Hmmm..... wondering if he would come after my dog.
> 
> Another day, another chore.  Beneficial tea day for the girls... Again!  It is brewing now.  Only gonna brew for 3 hrs this time....normally 4 to 5 hrs. But,  other things going on this afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime.....I need a coffee girl


If your dog is one of those little ankle biters and the cat was hungry, yes.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Wake up everybody.  The weekend I'd upon us.  I have never seen a Bobcat until a few days ago.  Few days ago at dusk I saw one out back.  Neighbors have reported seeing him as well.  Last night my security system recorded him in my front yard.  Hmmm..... wondering if he would come after my dog.
> 
> Another day, another chore.  Beneficial tea day for the girls... Again!  It is brewing now.  Only gonna brew for 3 hrs this time....normally 4 to 5 hrs. But,  other things going on this afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime.....I need a coffee girl





 She does not have any ID on her ,I thinks shes safe ...unarmed.


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks Joe.  Now I have sugar in my coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Joe.  Now I have sugar in my coffee.


she almost put me into a diabetic coma and im not a diabetic !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2022)

48F @ 91% RH, cloudy with some sprinkles, and predicted to reach 54F.

Breakfast out this morning at Le Provence with Grayfox and a friend.  

We are celebrating St Paddy's day a day late tonight with corned beef and cabbage, as Grayfox had a Women Rise dinner last night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290718
> She does not have any ID on her ,I thinks shes safe ...unarmed.


Ass.hole I don't need my blood pressure going up for gods sake. Nurse will come running in here. On second thought. Got any more.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ass.hole I don't need my blood pressure going up for gods sake. Nurse will come running in here. On second thought. Got any more.


Best line out of the movie Mule was  when Clint Eastwood took 2 hookers into his room and Andy Garcia said " Easy Popi go easy !"


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Man, I can't get away with shit in this town! I took my bride out for breakfast at a little diner that's been around for all of 40 years or more. She gets the breakfast special, and I get an order of onion rings 'cause I'm not that hungry.

Leave the place and the OH's phone goes off. The text is from the Pullet and says, "You've been spotted!" Here's a pic of your's truly sitting in the booth at the restaurant.

Turns out that one of her clients was having an early lunch there and spotted me and thought it would be funny to send my pic to my daughter entitled, "Is this your daddy?". Weird. Got a laugh from the Old Hen, though.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Man, I can't get away with shit in this town! I took my bride out for breakfast at a little diner that's been around for all of 40 years or more. She gets the breakfast special, and I get an order of onion rings 'cause I'm not that hungry.
> 
> Leave the place and the OH's phone goes off. The text is from the Pullet and says, "You've been spotted!" Here's a pic of your's truly sitting in the booth at the restaurant.
> 
> Turns out that one of her clients was having an early lunch there and spotted me and thought it would be funny to send my pic to my daughter entitled, "Is this your daddy?". Weird. Got a laugh from the Old Hen, though.


 Can any one say amen to that you were spotted with the  Old Hen as opposed to some young  unknown chickadee please ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Wake up everybody.  The weekend Is upon us.  I have never seen a Bobcat until a few days ago.  Few days ago at dusk I saw one out back.  Neighbors have reported seeing him as well.  Last night my security system recorded him in my front yard.  Hmmm..... wondering if he would come after my dog.


They are total helll on native birds.  Also rabbits, squirrels, chickums, duckies...  I had one in my front yard and nailed him with my Ruger Single Six .22 <-- I have tame peacocks that live on my property, and a bobcat would kill them all even if it did not eat them.

Neighbor about 300 yards away had a cyclone fence cage for his duckies.  Bobcat pulled the cyclone fence apart !!!!! and killed all 14 of his ducks. 

He is a pacifist Hindu, but he has called on me to take out a killer gator _and_ that nasty bobcat.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

The Old Hen dragged (drug?) me up to the bar for some hair of the dog. That's the way I remember it, anyhoo. Finally begged her to go home, and we did. Damned if'n she didn't find a bottle of generic Bailey's in the 'fridge in the garage and peer pressured/slapped me until I agreed to drink a couple of shots. I'm pretty sure she's gonna make me smoke more dope than I already have. 
Sucks to be me.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen dragged (drug?) me up to the bar for some hair of the dog. That's the way I remember it, anyhoo. Finally begged her to go home, and we did. Damned if'n she didn't find a bottle of generic Bailey's in the 'fridge in the garage and peer pressured/slapped me until I agreed to drink a couple ofmilkman is coming by soon  shots. I'm pretty sure she's gonna make me smoke more dope than I already have.
> Sucks to be me.


I bet The Milkman is coming by soon


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> I bet The Milkman is coming by soon


Your house?


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Your house?


No I sent her back home hrs ago


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen dragged (drug?) me up to the bar for some hair of the dog. That's the way I remember it, anyhoo. Finally begged her to go home, and we did. Damned if'n she didn't find a bottle of generic Bailey's in the 'fridge in the garage and peer pressured/slapped me until I agreed to drink a couple of shots. I'm pretty sure she's gonna make me smoke more dope than I already have.
> Sucks to be me.


Thats one hell of of Woman !!!


----------



## Witchking (Mar 18, 2022)

Happy Friday.


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Don't forget tomorrow is Shatterday


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

My nurse. Must of made a wrong turn coming to the hospital.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Had a biopsy on Tuesday under general.  Got results back today - free, no big C!!



Whoop, whooop, ahwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Congratulations!

50F @ 79% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.

I finished preparing the garage for the door installers, who are due Monday.  One of the renters helped, who is looking for a safe place to park his $5,000 tricked out recumbent tricycle.

A fine Irish/'American dinner last night of corned beef and cabbage with baby carrots and boiler onions!  Left overs for today!!!


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

Raining this morning.  Busy day ahead of me but a bowl or two first.


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

I also had the corn beef dinner yummy.  I want to cook a turkey for Easter.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Raining this morning.  Busy day ahead of me but a bowl or two first.



Everything in its proper time and place.................


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

This is true  smoke pass pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

ness2 said:


> This is true  smoke pass pass


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)

Good morning folks


----------



## stain (Mar 19, 2022)

Full moon kept me up.......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

stain said:


> Full moon kept me up.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 290777


Yeah, it makes me feel like baying..................


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

Time to go to work.  Good day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 19, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Time to go to work.  Good day.


(*GASP!*)


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> (*GASP!*)


Kinda unlike a pretty young lady like Ness to be using four letter words, huh?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Mar 19, 2022)

today turned to shiit, got the squirts, not bad  enough to keep me down but it sure slows my roll...lucky I have a crapper in the shop...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

boo said:


> today turned to shiit, got the squirts, not bad  enough to keep me down but it sure slows my roll...lucky I have a crapper in the shop...






When the Job has to get done


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290815
> 
> When the Job has to get done


looks like a quality made product ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Been a long day...
Good night Folks ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

'Nite, Joe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Good night, fellow Islanders. Can't wait 'til tomorrow morning and Hopper finds out I paid the nurse to put his bedpan in the freezer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2022)

Here's a bit of news:

Those on Death Row in prisons must be kept alive until they get their booster shot.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night, fellow Islanders. Can't wait 'til tomorrow morning and Hopper finds out I paid the nurse to put his bedpan in the freezer.



times were lived in those days not watched thru a screen


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's a bit of news:
> 
> Those on Death Row in prisons must be kept alive until they get their booster shot.


a well place CCI hollow point .22 would work


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2022)

*A Walmart distribution center in Indiana went up in flames and it looks less like a fire and more like a nuclear explosion. The videos and pics are unreal.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290786



Amanita phalloides for instance................



boo said:


> today turned to shiit, got the squirts, not bad  enough to keep me down but it sure slows my roll...lucky I have a crapper in the shop...



Condolences!  This too shall pass brother............

40F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 49F.

All hail Sol Rex Day!!  Let the wanton debauchery, lustful behavior and Sunna worship begin!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills!…Spills!…The Wall of Death!


----------



## stain (Mar 20, 2022)

Morning woohoo...going to be a nice day but a bit windy.

A side note Does anyone got to abovetopsecret DOT com? Is it down for you? Been down for me for 4 days so far. Like going there for variety of threads. From UFO's to geo politics. Miss the place...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning woohoo...going to be a nice day but a bit windy.
> 
> A side note Does anyone got to abovetopsecret DOT com? Is it down for you? Been down for me for 4 days so far. Like going there for variety of threads. From UFO's to geo politics. Miss the place...
> 
> View attachment 290878











						Abovetopsecret.com Down or Just Me ?
					

Above Top Secret down? Check whether Abovetopsecret.com server is down right now or having outage problems for everyone or just for you.




					www.isitdownrightnow.com


----------



## stain (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Abovetopsecret.com Down or Just Me ?
> 
> 
> Above Top Secret down? Check whether Abovetopsecret.com server is down right now or having outage problems for everyone or just for you.
> ...


Thanks for the link. Just hope it doesn't go to like Disclose tv did....


----------



## ness (Mar 20, 2022)

Morning Islanders 53 and Sunny.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Maybe I'll get out in the yard today.  First a bowl and more coffee.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Islanders 53 and Sunny.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Maybe I'll get out in the yard today.  First a bowl and more coffee.


Morning Honey sweety pie


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Morning Honey sweety pie


You silver tongue devil you ....


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2022)

Done walking the dog.  Now me and Mrs Pute's turn.  Back feels better already.  ha ha


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Done walking the dog.  Now me and Mrs Pute's turn.  Back feels better already.  ha ha


When she walks you do you share the dogs collar and lead you do you have your own?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

He pees on all the poles and trees. He tried humping his wife's leg and she Kicked his ass.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

55, sunshine, and a mild breeze. Figured it would be a good time to put on my boots and clean up the winter trash on the road. It's only a third of a mile long, and the Old Hen came along. Surprised that I only got half a garbage bag outta both ditches.  Some chucklehead was kind enough to gift the north side with a couple of worn out tires. Not sure what I'm gonna do with those.
Damn fools don't realize that when you littler within 200' of a waterway, it's an automatic $2000 fine. I turned one into the cops a few years back. Never did hear how much they got stung for. 

Time for a short break and then on to cleaning bird cages. Might allow myself a decent buzz if I get 'em done without too much whining.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 55, sunshine, and a mild breeze. Figured it would be a good time to put on my boots and clean up the winter trash on the road. It's only a third of a mile long, and the Old Hen came along. Surprised that I only got half a garbage bag outta both ditches.  Some chucklehead was kind enough to gift the north side with a couple of worn out tires. Not sure what I'm gonna do with those.
> Damn fools don't realize that when you littler within 200' of a waterway, it's an automatic $2000 fine. I turned one into the cops a few years back. Never did hear how much they got stung for.
> 
> Time for a short break and then on to cleaning bird cages. Might allow myself a decent buzz if I get 'em done without too much whining.


It makes me sad to see how folks litter and throw stuff out in a clean area with no thought of it just to be lazy…


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

I hate Lazy Bastards that open a pack of cigs or finish a cup of coffee and flip their trash right out in the parking lot  like no big deal....Slobs


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Someone was kind enough to clean out their entire car, put it in a Walmart bag, tie a knot in it, and toss it out in the ditch.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It makes me sad to see how folks litter and throw stuff out in a clean area with no thought of it just to be lazy…


I have a much better place were they can put their litter


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

My wife said she would never drive with me again if I pull another litterbug out his window for a cig wrapper


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

I cured a lot of guys I hung around with from littering. They'd toss something out the window and I'd slam the brakes on, back up, get out, and retrieve the item. I'd toss it in a little basket I had in the rear floorboard. Never said a word. Never had anyone repeat the offense.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 20, 2022)

It's a form of abuse, I tell you!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a much better place were they can put their litter


I live in a very rural area.  And my road is a dead end 300 feet from my place.  Some stupid bastage dumped a HUGE shitload of papers right in front of my house.  The stoopid shithead that did it was so completely numbskull that he did not care that hundreds of the little sheets had his address on them.

I am not really a nice person when pissed. <-- More on that in a coupla weeks for @boo and @bigsur51

So I worked for about two hours gathering up the mess.  Got my big jug of Gorilla Glue out, and one of Herself's artist's broad paintbrushes. Drove over to this arsehole's house, and started glueing the pieces of paper to it.

Totally covered the front door, all the front windows, and a LOT of the frontage brickwork***

***Think:  Small papers glued on brick with Gorilla Glue.

Driving by two weeks later, I noted he had a new front door, new windows, and there were still whole sections of brick covered in yellow papers.

I wonder if he will dump a load of his trash on the side of the road around here again.

I think not.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2022)

43F @ 89% RH, rain and predicted to reach 54F.

Garage door installation this morning at my duplex storage garage. Replacing the 18' wooden door with a steel door and automatic opener, which should be easier on my back and I'm renting out part of it out to a tenant to park his $5K+ recumbent tricycle.

The garage is still about half full of treasures, but a friend just bought a farm and is scheduled to swing by with a truck later this month to load up equipment from storage that I've gifted him, which he needs and I no longer use and would rather have my garage here at home back as a shop/lab, as well as be able to rent out the storage garage to the duplex tenants.

I originally had collector cars and bikes in all three stalls, and it is perverse how they all filled with treasures once the vehicles were gone.

Passing left............


----------



## stain (Mar 21, 2022)

Waiting for the rain and the redbuds to flower. Once the redbuds start flowering. It's time to morel mushroom hunt...... Found new hunting areas yesterday while boy and I went riding. Hope to find enough to sell @$25.oo a lb. 

First on the agenda is to go to a locksmith and have keys made for a montero.

last years morel mushroom


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Waiting for the rain and the redbuds to flower. Once the redbuds start flowering. It's time to morel mushroom hunt...... Found new hunting areas yesterday while boy and I went riding. Hope to find enough to sell @$25.oo a lb.
> 
> First on the agenda is to go to a locksmith and have keys made for a montero.
> 
> ...



Good hunting brother!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Waiting for the rain and the redbuds to flower. Once the redbuds start flowering. It's time to morel mushroom hunt...... Found new hunting areas yesterday while boy and I went riding. Hope to find enough to sell @$25.oo a lb.
> 
> First on the agenda is to go to a locksmith and have keys made for a montero.
> 
> ...


What is the thing bottom left side Looks like a parliament Cig/ butt


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Waiting for the rain and the redbuds to flower. Once the redbuds start flowering. It's time to morel mushroom hunt...... Found new hunting areas yesterday while boy and I went riding. Hope to find enough to sell @$25.oo a lb.
> 
> First on the agenda is to go to a locksmith and have keys made for a montero.
> 
> ...



Morning stain are those morel mushrooms tasty?  $25 an oz is a lot of money have fun collecting them.  I've never seen them growing around where I have lived.  Busy doing this and that.  50 degrees and Sunny.


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning Islanders.  Feeling good today yesterday was a bumper.  Relaxing and getting this day started.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Off To The Vet  Have a Nice Day everyone
Yes you too Mr Putes


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh course 
GOOD LUCK Today to my good buddy Hoppers 
God speed man


----------



## stain (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> What is the thing bottom left side Looks like a parliament Cig/ butt


 Chapstic for ref size...


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

Watching Scandal l on TV.  It's series about the president of the US.  The whole government is corrupted


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning Ness and WL.   Another day..... What to do  with it.....thanks for reminding me the whole gov't is corrupt...I thought you were relaxing...


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Oh course
> GOOD LUCK Today to my good buddy Hoppers
> God speed man



Oh no WeedLord I forgot what happen, I know something was wrong, sorry, I forgot what is wrong with Hopper.  Please tell me.


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning pute


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Oh no WeedLord I forgot what happen, I know something was wrong, sorry, I forgot what is wrong with Hopper.  Please tell me.







__





						The Original Old Farts Club
					

Saw this pic Over There and it brought up a happy 75-year old memory:    After dinner, I'd go on down with corn cobs, watermelon rinds, etc for the oinks.  And in the barn, three Number 2 grain scoops of meal for the sheepies.  Well here comes little bitty Unca into the barn.  Didn't see 'em...




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				



Didn't want to type it again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

What happened to my sunshine? It was there when I got up. Looks like it could rain any minute.
Oh, well, I had some for a minute or two. Guess I'll just have to make my own!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What happened to my sunshine? It was there when I got up. Looks like it could rain any minute.
> Oh, well, I had some for a minute or two. Guess I'll just have to make my own!


you need fire and something to burn and a bowl to put it in and your golden !


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What happened to my sunshine? It was there when I got up. Looks like it could rain any minute.
> Oh, well, I had some for a minute or two. Guess I'll just have to make my own!


Let The Sunshine in......................


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I live in a very rural area.  And my road is a dead end 300 feet from my place.  Some stupid bastage dumped a HUGE shitload of papers right in front of my house.  The stoopid shithead that did it was so completely numbskull that he did not care that hundreds of the little sheets had his address on them.
> 
> I am not really a nice person when pissed. <-- More on that in a coupla weeks for @boo and @bigsur51
> 
> ...


I got a little vengeance a few years back. I was doing my usual summer cleanup of the road, and I came across a full black garbage bag that was heavy. For some reason, I decided to haul it back and go through it. The weight came from a lot of sod/dirt, along with the kind of stuff that gets blown under your shrubs in the fall (papers, paper cups & plates, etc.) Lo and behold, I find one of those "Hello, my name is" stickers they hand out at class reunions with a name I recognize from my youth as a guy that was on my paper route.
I get the Old Hen to take a pic of the litter and grab a small Ziploc baggie to stick the sticker in. I tossed the trash in my trash and the sod and dirt into my compost pile, wash my hands, and off to the local Sherriff's sub station. On the way, I drove by where the man, now an OLD man, lived. Had a freshly manicured driveway, edged and all.
I showed all my "evidence" to the LEO. His first comment was, "I'd have taken it all back and dumped it in his driveway!"
I said, "Sure, then you'd be having this conversation with me at my house after his neighbors called you and reported the long haired hippie vandal."
He laughed and admitted I'd probably taken the better path.
I ask what my next move should be, and he replied, "You've done enough. You even located the perp for me. I'll handle it from here. Can I keep the nametag? I want to hear his excuse when I tell him where I found it."
I know the old guy didn't dump the stuff on my road, but whoever did the work for him did, and he'd know where to direct the lawdogs.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

The Herbies Seed Giveaway was today and I cant believe I won all three ...!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The Herbies Seed Giveaway was today and I cant believe I won all three ...!


Would have been nice to see an active member have won so we could watch the seeds be popped and grown
Maybe the winners will stick around and do so.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The Herbies Seed Giveaway was today and I cant believe I won all three ...!


Joe You are a weiner in your own mind and I agree
Congrats Buddy, you doing a grow thread soon


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Joe You are a weiner in your own mind and I agree
> Congrats Buddy, you doing a grow thread soon


that was the nicest thing you said to me !


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> that was the nicest thing you said to me !


Nice I am not nice to anyone so no special treatment


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Nice I am not nice to anyone so no special treatment


you have your ways if you know where to look !


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you have your ways if you know where to look !


Hoppers different He's still in the Hospital
Just wait til he is out


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Rosterman? I pity the fool for being so stupid.
This is no forum for Old Men and ******'s


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

I use to be a wood worker and enjoyed the hobby very much


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Actual drawings by a famous Italian ^^^^^


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

I wanted to translate what my Italian teacher told me for those who don"t understand Italian . She had  said She wished we had met earlier in life.  She wanted  more than just a teaching relationship with me . She had feelings that went deep ,but She knew I was already involved and respected that  . For all of you Folks WHO understand Italian , I was lying ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Mean while back at the ranch ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Keep yer head down, Hopper. Jacksboro just got smacked and there's still one on the ground heading east north east. I think you're west of that, right?

All kind of 'nader juice floating around for this week.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Montague is next in it's sites.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

It's northwest of us


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Got one on the ground in Hays.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hopper, aren't you somewhere around Dallas?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

pretty cool


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> pretty cool



Those were the cars wish I had one but then again, the gas would be too much.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Those were the cars wish I had one but then again, the gas would be too much.


It did not make a difference then . When I was a kid #2 fuel oil  was a nickle a gallon ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

First gas I bought for my Benelli was 14.9 cents a gallon. Got Top Value stamps, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First gas I bought for my Benelli was 14.9 cents a gallon. Got Top Value stamps, too.


I got a shotgun thats a benelli !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I got a shotgun thats a benelli !


Me, too!




__





						Nova Tactical Pump-Action Shotguns  | Benelli Shotguns and Rifles
					






					www.benelliusa.com


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Italian art work ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Early Italian art ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats Italian art work ....


She's light, and with mag rounds, she'll stomp ya a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah Hippie I live South of Dallas and West of Lancaster.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Hippie I live South of Dallas and West of Lancaster.


Texas's been getting stomped all day and it ain't done yet. Some of the 'nados were big 'uns.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She's light, and with mag rounds, she'll stomp ya a bit.


I always loved a side by side ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Yeah I been watching. Glad the fker missed us.
I gotta build me and the Wife a safe room sooner or later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Got a bunch of spooky movies lined up to watch, so I'm going to say good night to my fellow Islanders. See ya in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a bunch of spooky movies lined up to watch, so I'm going to say good night to my fellow Islanders. See ya in the morning, shipmates.



A Spanish beauty ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2022)

Morning joeb and Islanders.  Quite at the homestead.  Was in the house all day yesterday today is out in the yard.  53 and Clear.


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2022)

Hopper top of the morning to you.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 291003
> View attachment 291004


Aye Carumba ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning joeb and Islanders.  Quite at the homestead.  Was in the house all day yesterday today is out in the yard.  53 and Clear.


Good Morning !


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2022)

Forgot I have a Dr's appointment today.  I need to get ready.  Have fun. Gooday.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Forgot I have a Dr's appointment today.  I need to get ready.  Have fun. Gooday.


be safe and call me when you get home ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again. I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.



Let's hear a round of cheers for the good news!  Eye-opening experiences put life in perspective.  Non?



ness2 said:


> Forgot I have a Dr's appointment today.  I need to get ready.  Have fun. Gooday.



Good luck at the doctor's office my dear.  I trust you studied for the test.

50F @ 96% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 54F.

The new garage door is in place and operational. I gave my tenant looking for a place to park his tricycle a remote, so that he can ride directly into the garage and out of the rain, which left him grinning ear to ear. He recently had prostate surgery and is dealing with the after-effects, so needed something positive. 

Physical therapy this morning for my back.  Thus far I haven't seen any improvement, but wasn't expecting immediate relief, so am pushing onward.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Some people are smarter than others


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Let's hear a round of cheers for the good news!  Eye-opening experiences put life in perspective.  Non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was married to a Physical Therapist ,be careful


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Sitting here enjoying my coffee.... complete with the coffee girls


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning, fellow Islanders! My 'puter says it's 40 and sunny, but my eyeballs must be on the fritz 'cause it looks like it could open up and pour any moment.
Let's all take a moment to sing along with our Island anthem.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders! My 'puter says it's 40 and sunny, but my eyeballs must be on the fritz 'cause it looks like it could open up and pour any moment.
> Let's all take a moment to sing along with our Island anthem.



I often felt if they killed Gilligan ,they would have gotten off that island three years sooner ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Why the fk would you want off that Island. They had everything they needed and two hot chicks to take care of business and No smog or police.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why the fk would you want off that Island. They had everything they needed and two hot chicks to take care of business and No smog or police.


looked like a perfect spot for a outdoor grow!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ginger never did anything for me. Mary Ann, on the other hand, pulled me through puberty in the kindest of ways.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ginger never did anything for me. Mary Ann, on the other hand, pulled me through puberty in the kindest of ways.


Im sure you had a hand in it also ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im sure you had a hand in it also ...


Maybe not in it, but on it for sure!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Maybe not in it, but on it for sure!


Wish I stopped b4 glasses..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wish I stopped b4 glasses..


And yet, every time you go back, they have to increase the magnification.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ginger never did anything for me. Mary Ann, on the other hand, pulled me through puberty in the kindest of ways.


Brother that was me. I really never cared for Ginger but I loved Mary Ann.
Did you ever notice how much shit they had packed on that little boat for a 3 hour tour


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And yet, every time you go back, they have to increase the magnification.....


One of the many burdens I carry ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother that was me. I really never cared for Ginger but I loved Mary Ann.
> Did you ever notice how much shit they had packed on that little boat for a 3 hour tour


I would like to pack Mary ann...


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Used to be all kinds of good shows on tv.   Today  new shows ain't shit.   So, I watch Fox.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm gonna watch a couple of large mugs of beer disappear. You kids hold the fort down 'til I get back, and don't answer the door for strangers, mk?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Used to be all kinds of good shows on tv.   Today  new shows ain't shit.   So, I watch Fox.


and reruns


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry couldnt help my self ....


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Howdy Misfits.   Been out chasing parts for the boat.  $50 here $50 there and so on.  Ice is about half way off the lake.  About a week from the lake being open.  Another year of fun in the sun.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Again I couldn't help my self ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

He ain't shit. Walt beat him in a pool game with one hand tied behind his back!


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

I thought Walt beat Minnesota Fats.  Did I miss something... nothing new.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

You think Fats was the only guy that Walt whooped in pool?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> looked like a perfect spot for a outdoor grow!


Yea my thought exactly would be a great spot


joeb631a said:


> looked like a perfect spot for a outdoor grow!


Yea that was my thought exactly


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You think Fats was the only guy that Walt whooped in pool?


I bet ya he couldn't beat me....I don't scratch.   Come on Walt....I have had a couple of Grape Nehi's and I am looking for trouble.  9-ball my table...I will provide lodging....you pay for dinner....just like when I was a teen age stud.... I can go all night.







My pot....your Crown Royal


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Fking stoner. Hippie said the only pool you been playing is pocket pool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

She is going to read me a story good night folks ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

I love reading.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Good night ya eight balls....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 23, 2022)

Thought I'd pop in and say high.



WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 291030
> View attachment 291031
> View attachment 291032
> View attachment 291034



I'll take what's behind door number 5 Monte.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 23, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say high.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take what's behind door number 5 Monte.



Strange.. in the quote it only shows four attachments..? The last one!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey ya mean old fker. Glad you dropped by brother. The gang misses you bro. Hope you drop by more often my friend.
Love ya brother.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2022)

51F @ 98% RH, cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 56F.

The painters started on one of the duplexes yesterday.  I've been trying to get it painted since last year, but the contractors are short of employees.  The ones that finally did arrive are from south of the border.  How is it that we have so many homeless people when so many good paying jobs are available????  

Trying out a new restaurant for breakfast this morning and then open for debauchery


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)

I dont think this is too controversial ,if it is please remove. This guy is good


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning Island Of Misfits rainy day here.  I think I'll sweep and dust my bedroom today.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Island Of Misfits rainy day here.  I think I'll sweep and dust my bedroom today.


It was only 7 years ago I found out that mildew was not a spice ...I dont need to dust my bedroom,it already has enough


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning, yesterday was a crappy day and I did the vacuum thing.  Today cutting and hanging one more plant and the rest will be outside in the sun.

So Ness, once you are done with the bedroom who does the rest of the house?  

Coffee please


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, yesterday was a crappy day and I did the vacuum thing.  Today cutting and hanging one more plant and the rest will be outside in the sun.
> 
> So Ness, once you are done with the bedroom who does the rest of the house?
> 
> Coffee please





 She is waiting patiently also ...


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2022)

Rain Rain go away come again some other day lol was gonna cut a few trees down to and get 1 of the spots ready but need the sun to be out to see which trees I need to cut oh well tomorrow


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Found this very interesting. Always loved this dude. Funny as fk but a good guy.

As Deputy Barney Fife, he was so inept he had to carry his bullet in his pocket...all though he was a non-combatant during World War ll. Knotts became a highly-decorated soldier before leaving the military. The Army awarded Knotts multiple accolades including the World War II Victory Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal, a Marksmanship Badge, and an Honorable Service Lapel Button. Don Knotts was born in 1924.
We salute you.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2022)

Afternoon.   Just got back from a very windy walk.  Didn't walk across the dam today....to windy so Mrs Pute and I walked above the inlet in the trees.  Nice change.  Little muddy in spots be we will survive.  

Don Knotts was funny and Andy Griffin was one of the shows I loved as a kid.  I grew up with Opie and the gang.  '

So what to do ..... to fricken windy to go outside and fart around.....I guess I will see what is going on on Fox.....oops the war.....fk that.  Maybe wack off.....five minutes passes....ok now what.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Bet that dog learned that from Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2022)

Yer sister tells you everything, doesn't she?  

Rain, rain, and more rain. I'm getting webbed feet just looking out the window.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Good luck. She would cut your balls off, if she could find them.
 She is meaner than I am.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, yesterday was a crappy day and I did the vacuum thing.  Today cutting and hanging one more plant and the rest will be outside in the sun.
> 
> So Ness, once you are done with the bedroom who does the rest of the house?
> 
> Coffee please



I switch room to room there is no end to housework.   I'm not cooking tonight it want ever you can fine.  I had sugar smacks cereal.  Time for a joint pass pass pass pass


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I switch room to room there is no end to housework.   I'm not cooking tonight it want ever you can fine.  I had sugar smacks cereal.  Time for a joint pass pass pass passView attachment 291080


Is  thats why you're so sweet ?


----------



## stain (Mar 23, 2022)

Line crew took down 10 trees on the north side of the house today.(road side) I had planned to take them down to put up a new metal fence. They saved me at least a weeks worth of work..... So to show my appreciation. I gave them each a care package... (2 guys and one lady) Should have seen their smiles, ear to ear!!!! Even getting all the wood chip for the next few weeks while they're in the area. 

Now need to move the spare parts from that side of the house, now that you can see them.... Till I get the fence up.


----------



## giggy (Mar 23, 2022)

I heard they changed his name from cookie monster to veggie monster. Oh h-ell no, COOKIES!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well shipmates, it looks like everybody's nodding off, so I'll bit thee ado 'til the morn.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2022)

39F @ 91% RH, double gorgeous and predicted to reach 61F.

Let the wanton debauchery begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 24, 2022)

my debauchery begins with chocolate cake and Mexican coffee for breakfast

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my debauchery begins with chocolate cake and Mexican coffee for breakfast
> 
> off to the Salt Mines!


Chocolate cake for breakfast is the jam big.  Have a great day in the salt mines


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

A Big Fat Morning Joint , passing it


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Gonna get close to 70f today.  Now I have to figure out what to do with it. No wind....so far. 

Chocolate cake for breakfast....I don't eat chocolate cake for dessert.  Come to think of it I rarely have dessert.  Bad habit IMO. 

Just saw on the news that the city is not allowing any new grass to be planted.... including golf courses and lawns. Also incentivizing people to zeroscape existing lawns.  Fk that!  I love my lawn in the summer and I won't give it up.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A Big Fat Morning Joint , passing it


You need to thank your Momma and your  Papa ,you were  raised right ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Gonna get close to 70f today.  Now I have to figure out what to do with it. No wind....so far.
> 
> Chocolate cake for breakfast....I don't eat chocolate cake for dessert.  Come to think of it I rarely have dessert.  Bad habit IMO.
> 
> ...


even cut on the diagonal !
I would reconsider chocolate cake though ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Gonna get close to 70f today.  Now I have to figure out what to do with it. No wind....so far.
> 
> Chocolate cake for breakfast....I don't eat chocolate cake for dessert.  Come to think of it I rarely have dessert.  Bad habit IMO.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Big likes that sugar high in the morning to wash down his coffee and bud of the day…


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Gonna get close to 70f today.  Now I have to figure out what to do with it. No wind....so far.
> 
> Chocolate cake for breakfast....I don't eat chocolate cake for dessert.  Come to think of it I rarely have dessert.  Bad habit IMO.
> 
> ...


Where do you reside Russia?
The Angry comment was for the No Grass laws


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

My second Italian lesson where she said she wanted to pour margarita mix all over me and have her way with me .I told her Im taken but she will not take no for a answer...


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning Islanders.  I'll be transplanting today.  I could eat chocolate cake in the morning with a glass of milk.

@pute no more green grass that terrible.   What are they thinking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Where do you reside Russia?
> The Angry comment was for the No Grass laws


Huh? You lost me.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Islanders.  I'll be transplanting today.  I could eat chocolate cake in the morning with a glass of milk.
> 
> @pute no more green grass that terrible.   What are they thinking.


Now it's only a word that came to mind and hope it is allowed 
I see Nazi's everywhere.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Huh? You lost me.


The man said where he lives they have a new no grass rule


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

"The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails." William
Arthur Ward - Writer , Electrician  (1921 - 1994)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Got ya.
Have no idea. Russia has a no grass rule? Pute has some great looking grass though. Good job Pute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Gotta go. Taking my Wife out for Lunch. I don't go back to work until Friday. Gotta see my doc today at 2pm for a follow up after my hospital stay and stress test.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders.  Breezy, rainy, and cool here at Rancho Hippie. I can see why Washington state has the highest suicide rate in the nation. All this rain gets a bit depressing. Small potatoes compared to what's going on around the world, so I'll stop whining. The sun's GOTTA come out sooner or later!
The ducks down in the swamp are just loving it, though. Always have a family of 'em come warmer weather.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Gotta go. Taking my Wife out for Lunch. I don't go back to work until Friday. Gotta see my doc today at 2pm for a follow up after my hospital stay and stress test.


Hope you are OK, I hate it when I have to go to that place


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Is it OK to Like things or do some get upset about it. I know other forums are strange especially to new people


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got ya.
> Have no idea. Russia has a no grass rule? Pute has some great looking grass though. Good job Pute.


That picture was taken last summer. Give me a couple of months and I'll have it back. My water bill average was $175 a month last Summer. About 10 years ago it was only about $20 a month in the summer. They're going to slowly price everybody out. New homes around here don't have yards. I ain't going to give mine up. Fk em.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is it OK to Like things or do some get upset about it. I know other forums are strange especially to new people


we are all strange here my friend !


----------



## stain (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is it OK to Like things or do some get upset about it. I know other forums are strange especially to new people










It's all fun and games till.....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Is this whole site mostly Older growers and stoners  Cool  Im home
So darn tired of all the lil shits pulling their crap.
Sorry to any young ones here but Im sure that is why they are here too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Nope. Our young'ns are pretty well behaved. They usually show up after working hours, while us old farts are past that time clock punchin' phase of life, thank God!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Trouble doesn't last long here nor do ppl with too many feelings. That's what's great about this site. Old fkers with no feelings.
Well except Walt. He had one somewhere but hasn't been able to find it.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Trouble doesn't last long here nor do ppl with too many feelings. That's what's great about this site. Old fkers with no feelings.
> Well except Walt. He had one somewhere but hasn't been able to find it.


Feelings?
I lost my feelings a long time ago
I do give 2 F's anymore .,


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

You mean you *dont* give two fks anymore.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean you *dont* give two fks anymore.


Yes si


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

You mean Yes sir 
Yeah I'm fking with you again. We do this shit all the time. Glad you don't have any feelings.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

I have been known to step on 20 roaches and crush them all , no remorse or feelings here


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean Yes sir
> Yeah I'm fking with you again. We do this shit all the time. Glad you don't have any feelings.


I have a salute for you too


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

It's okay. I'm not in uniform anymore.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

I have a size 16 boot


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry. Go swap it for something smaller.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

The Other foot is a 11. Sherman tank track ripped it off and it never come back from being flatten out, But I only walk a bit funny.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean Yes sir
> Yeah I'm fking with you again. We do this shit all the time. Glad you don't have any feelings.


I have feelings ,but when my honey goes to work 10 minutes later there gone !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey did you win the seeds in the Herbie contest
I saw I missed it dang it..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The Other foot is a 11. Sherman tank track ripped it off and it never come back from being flatten out, But I only walk a bit funny.


I look funny but I endured ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have feelings ,but when my honey goes to work 10 minutes later there gone !


It's amazing how calm and peaceful one becomes when they leave the house


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey did you win the seeds in the Herbie contest
> I saw I missed it dang it..


I entered with 6 aliases and I still lost ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I look funny but I endured ...


Actually, a fully loaded big rig ended up across my steel toe boot and that is why I have to wear the larger size shoe, I passed out from the pain . 3 toes had to reattached and 25 metal pins to reconstruct the foot.
Never knew there are so many bones in a foot.
Found the pic you see the ankle is all screwed too


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey did you win the seeds in the Herbie contest
> I saw I missed it dang it..


Yep I got lucky because ppl didn't claim their beans and they kept drawing names.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

hmmmm....I smell something rotten in Denmark


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

Garden work done, walk done and finally got outside to to some spring clean up.  Fargin vole's tore the crap out of my grass over the winter.  My back yard has been covered in snow since early November and they have build a large city in my grass.  It's ok I go through this every winter just not this bad.  
Grass is turning green and starting to grow out front,  back is still mostly snow.  Mower is in the shop....they better finish it soon. 

Out to dinner tonight....hmmm where to go.....all these choices.


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Garden work done, walk done and finally got outside to to some spring clean up.  Fargin vole's tore the crap out of my grass over the winter.  My back yard has been covered in snow since early November and they have build a large city in my grass.  It's ok I go through this every winter just not this bad.
> Grass is turning green and starting to grow out front,  back is still mostly snow.  Mower is in the shop....they better finish it soon.
> 
> Out to dinner tonight....hmmm where to go.....all these choices.


I'd let ya borrow my dogs if I were closer. They are excellent vole exterminators.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'd let ya borrow my dogs if I were closer. They are excellent vole exterminators.


Thanks it is a constant problem.  My next door neighbor is a pig and his yard is a breeding ground for all rodents.  We have huge rats here.  They eat my maters.....I go to war with them every year.






I use rat traps and bait stations.....I don't like that rat trap.....If you have ever been bitten by one you know what I mean.


----------



## spunom (Mar 24, 2022)

That's a big one! I have a worthless neighbor behind me who's yard is nothing but 8 foot tall weeds. I am constantly battling the little bass turds than come over from his "yard". I've imagined lighting a fire at the edge when I got a good east wind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks it is a constant problem.  My next door neighbor is a pig and his yard is a breeding ground for all rodents.  We have huge rats here.  They eat my maters.....I go to war with them every year.
> 
> View attachment 291152
> 
> ...


If you've still got all your fingers, the rat just gave you a love bite. They are capable of removing a digit with little effort.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks it is a constant problem.  My next door neighbor is a pig and his yard is a breeding ground for all rodents.  We have huge rats here.  They eat my maters.....I go to war with them every year.
> 
> View attachment 291152
> 
> ...


That’s a big rat


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Actually, a fully loaded big rig ended up across my steel toe boot and that is why I have to wear the larger size shoe, I passed out from the pain . 3 toes had to reattached and 25 metal pins to reconstruct the foot.
> Never knew there are so many bones in a foot.
> Found the pic you see the ankle is all screwed too
> View attachment 291151


Holy cannoli ! must have trouble going thru metal detectors


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a big rat


You should have seen my ex brother-in-law...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

That ain't no rat. That's a beaver


----------



## boo (Mar 24, 2022)

did you say beaver...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Where did we all go ? 
Is it OK to Post world news such as the war going on or is that considered politics ?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

I thought I would wait to see an answer first, so hard because Im a hardcore supporter in the rights to bear arms


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone else having a hard time finding the little brass metal things that go into the flashy boom sticks?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

As long as you don't get involved in favoring left or right and keep it about the news your good.
Post about the war is fine just don't take sides.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As long as you don't get involved in favoring left or right and keep it about the news your good.
> Post about the war is fine just don't take sides.


OK I understand, good policy for a weed site to have.
Makes one so angry with what has happened to our once beloved Country I decided not to post anything but will always be happy to join into an ongoing conversation if I may be so bold.
I see like I said earlier many here appear to be in the older age range, and I know how most of the older people feel about what has been happening all over.
Thanks Man


----------



## boo (Mar 24, 2022)

primers are indeed getting scarce...I came prepared, learned earlier in life than later...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

boo said:


> primers are indeed getting scarce...I came prepared, learned earlier in life than later...


If I told you how many primers I stocked back ten years ago, you'd call me a liar and I wouldn't blame ya.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Well shipmates, the squawkers are quiet, the Old Hen is snoring, the dog is harmonizing, and it's time to tuck back with a spooky movie or two before I follow suit. Buddha willing, I'll see ya all tomorrow.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As long as you don't get involved in favoring left or right and keep it about the news your good.
> Post about the war is fine just don't take sides.


you never fought my ex wife ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Trouble doesn't last long here nor do ppl with too many feelings. That's what's great about this site. Old fkers with no feelings.
> Well except Walt. He had one somewhere but hasn't been able to find it.


Here is where I tell weedie to go to the Northern United States (in Italian):

Hey, weedie:  Uppa you-ass. 

Failing that, may you have an interesting and exotic vacation, in Haiti!

"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles." <-- Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher

Weedie is just pissed becuz nobody automatically describes him in the paper as an "alleged child molester" like they do with his mentor, Unca. Pfffft.

Ungrateful wretch.  After I taught Weedie the 74 ways of making love to beautiful women... and the 23 ways known only to the Emperor... and the 6 ways not even known to him...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The Other foot is a 11. Sherman tank track ripped it off and it never come back from being flatten out, But I only walk a bit funny.


Now there's one new to yer Ole Unca Walt.  HTF did you let you piggie get under a Sherman tank???  Are you as old as me?  Better not be:  I am older than my grandmother.

Wait... the air shimmers... it was a theoretical rhetorical Sherman:  A big truckie.  EEK.  That would suck big time.  Shoulda done a Sherman, though:  then I'd switch yer name to "Zipperfoot".


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

See I told you he hasn't found it yet. 
Walt you funny fker. That's why I loved ya so much. Mean Old bastard.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Where did we all go ?
> Is it OK to Post world news such as the war going on or is that considered politics ?


Use yer judgement.  NO political arguments.  Ever.  If you post sumpin', just think:  Is this typical political yada-yada? 

Tell your mother the pie was nice, even though it rained on Saturday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

We'll let Unca's Channeler, *Alfie*, take over to explain the latest gaffe at Chateau Sneakydicker:

Alfie:  "So I popped out of an oozer after a pig's ear that took my last smash... spied a connaught ranger on the boulevard.  I takes a dekko, no bogies -- except a greenie sittin' on a jampot.  When the spark hit the mark, I used me fork to blag him. How was I to know the greenie was a grass?!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

You lost me brother. Haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

The Black Hydra (forevermore: TBH)  You will soon be tired of learning about MySonTheDoctor -- who is resigning again.

First time, he sold his monster-growing farm of killing birds, gave notice and bought a motorhome and blew $4,000 in gas driving it from Floriduh to Oregon.  They begged him to come back, so for the last coupla months, he has been flying back down here to stay at The Chateau for a week and then fly back to Oregon.

It was too much... it would beat the crap outa anybody.  So he gave his notice of his notice.  The next trip will be his last.  The horsepistol that mistreats the doctors and nurses will now have patients die because Scooter ain't there, and they've hired kids right out of Med School that don't know squat, but they get paid a lot less.

So another thing:  All the others here are aware of this so pay attention, TBH, I will only tell you oncet:

Never biotch about doctors being rich and uncaring.  Why not?  Because if I find out, I will pass it on to Scooter... and he will pass it on to the docs YOU have to see.

And one of them will sew your arsehole shut.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You lost me brother. Haven't had my coffee yet.


Whut.  You don't speak Cockney?  But you seemed so interested in cocks... OH!  OOP! Sorry.  I _blew_ your cover.

Just remember this, and you will be all right:

_"It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide."_ <-- Profound, absolute truth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Now you made me spit my coffee out you funny fker. Speaking of Cocks. Who was it here has Peacock's? I remember seeing them all the time when I was a kid in California.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now you made me spit my coffee out you funny fker. Speaking of Cocks. Who was it here has Peacock's? I remember seeing them all the time when I was a kid in California.


It is I, sayeth thy Unca.

We have had two peacocks resident on my place since they wuz borned 18 years ago.  Fancy Pants (AKA: Big Boy) who is most ricky-tick the Alpha, and Beau, his brother.

They are hand-tame, and Fancy Pants and Himself entertain the beautiful chillun that live nearby when we dance together.  I will spread my arms, and Fancy Pants will fluff up his HUGE feathers...

...and facing each other, we will turn slowly one way, then sorta spin back facing each other.  I can stroke his extended feathers, much to the delight of the kids watching.

Aw, heck... while I am on the subject of Heaven on Earth:  I have a neighbor about 600 feet away who has a pond.  When I walk over to the pond, the fish come right up to the edge, waiting.  At the same time, turtles will come out of the water and walk right up to my feet. TINS***

I hand feed a humongous female soft-shell turtle that is big enuf to take off a coupla fingles... but she daintily takes the bread from my hand.






****TINS* <-- for TBH this is solemn GI talk for: "*This Is No Sheit*"<-- Meaning:  This is straight-arrow.

Here's my front lawn -- three boys and a girl:


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Good morning, fellow Islanders. Man, the second liar around here don't stand a chance! I see the B S is already flowing hot and deep, just the way I love it.

Let's get this morning off to a proper start with Walt's high school class song.


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 25, 2022)

This place is rockin… Unfortunately I’m on my way to bed now haha… But will be lurking here in the near future… What an enjoyable environment… 

Regards,

Islander.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2022)

48F @93% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 60F.  

Yesterday was a double gorgeous day and Miss Layla scored a dozen tennis balls for her brothers and sisters at the Humane Society.  Time to drop another load off.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!  The painters finally showed up at the duplex and are making excellent progress, but alas I was unsuccessful finding the treated lumber sizes that I needed at Home Depot, so will go to Parr Lumber today.  

I need to build new flower boxes for both sides.  The renters haven't been using them but that unit is in a Historical Neighborhood, and I have to get a permit and petition the city to change anything.  The permitting process includes the city sending letters to the other home owners in the Historical Neighborhood to see if there are any objections to my proposal, so easier to just build new ones just for looks.

A hoot because we bought the property before it was designated Historical and replaced all the old mother of pearl filled stucco, plus added faux stone archways over the doorways and windows, with quoined corners.  We had the work done by one of the stucco and stone contractors that did Disney Land.  

The hoot is that several years later a picture of it appeared in an architectural digest giving it as good example of the faux rock of the 1920's when it was built.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

Watch Brandt kick arse.  Note the Par 5 disaster.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

Here's one that will warm them thar cockles hangin' offa your heart.  Like Old Lodgeskins, my heart SOARS like a hawk!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Are you Crocodile Dundee ? We have a Celebrity amongst us?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Walt i could watch that a hundred times and laugh every fking time. She should have killed the fker where he could never try that again with someone else that didn't have a weapon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's one that will warm them thar cockles hangin' offa your heart.  Like Old Lodgeskins, my heart SOARS like a hawk!






play stoopid games , win stoopid prizes


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt i could watch that a hundred times and laugh every fking time. She should have killed the fker where he could never try that again with someone else that didn't have a weapon.


She did, Brother Weedie.  That was a heart shot.  See the central blood spot burst into a pool in one second?  When you see that, the lights are going out in five seconds or less, because that was the last beat of that heart -- outward.

She should carve a notch in the handle of the revolver. (Notice she got it from behind her and didn't have to do any prep) just pull the trigger point blank at body mass.  No way to improve perfect situational awareness AND concentration.

She is excellent. And safe, if somewhat upset.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The Black Hydra (forevermore: TBH)  You will soon be tired of learning about MySonTheDoctor -- who is resigning again.
> 
> First time, he sold his monster-growing farm of killing birds, gave notice and bought a motorhome and blew $4,000 in gas driving it from Floriduh to Oregon.  They begged him to come back, so for the last coupla months, he has been flying back down here to stay at The Chateau for a week and then fly back to Oregon.
> 
> ...


I LOVE MY DOCTOR! .She is the best and I tell her I wanted to be a doctor instead of a electrician ,but I didnt want to work that hard !
My exes are Nurse Practitioners and DR (now) of PT. There is so much going behind the lines then just physically seeing you. I am honored I have 3 Doctors who call me Uncle Joe. My buddys son is a doctor but brought up like us .He can fix you and can fix his car.He has called me and I have advised him how to do things . I love my podiatrist because I treat him like one of the guys and tell him jokes he never hears .When he would come in the exam room I would be putting on gloves too ! I always tell the staff going in to what ever dctor im seeing  I am their Uncle and everybody snaps to attention .I alway tell them the truth a sec after..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is where I tell weedie to go to the Northern United States (in Italian):
> 
> Hey, weedie:  Uppa you-ass.
> 
> ...


Wow ,I only know one way ,and thats anyway she will let ya ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It is I, sayeth thy Unca.
> 
> We have had two peacocks resident on my place since they wuz borned 18 years ago.  Fancy Pants (AKA: Big Boy) who is most ricky-tick the Alpha, and Beau, his brother.
> 
> ...


They look delicious ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Are you Crocodile Dundee ? We have a Celebrity amongst us?


Dundee puts his knife away when he sees Walt.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's one that will warm them thar cockles hangin' offa your heart.  Like Old Lodgeskins, my heart SOARS like a hawk!



I like putting it in slow motion so i can really enjoy it


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Dundee puts his knife away when he sees Walt.


and throw his blonde girl friend in to distract him too...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and throw his blonde girl friend in to distract him too...


Hi Joe , Is it Ok to ask you a few lighting questions in open forum?
I do not have a way to send PMs yet , something about being to new.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hi Joe , Is it Ok to ask you a few lighting questions in open forum?
> I do not have a way to send PMs yet , something about being to new.


any time !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

The LED ceiling mounts ? 
Check this link please I was wondering if these can be surface mounted and tied into existing circuit in place . I have removed 5 60watt bulbs from the other high hats.
Just need a way to get wire up in the space between the lights (maybe drill holes and try snaking them , does it have to be romex or can I snake low voltage to the LEDS?
Maxim 57812Wt Wafer 7" Wide Led Flush Mount Ceiling Fixture - White - Walmart.com


----------



## boo (Mar 25, 2022)

are you guys gonna get a room...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys gonna get a room...


give me some time ! im trying to be as charming as i can !


----------



## boo (Mar 25, 2022)

you had me at hello...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys gonna get a room...


Sorry , I tried to Private mail him  but my PMs do not work.
I will stop , my mouth has a tendency to run like an old toilet.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> give me some time ! im trying to be as charming as i can !


Oh so you are trying to swoon me are'nt you  
Funny Guy


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The LED ceiling mounts ?
> Check this link please I was wondering if these can be surface mounted and tied into existing circuit in place . I have removed 5 60watt bulbs from the other high hats.
> Just need a way to get wire up in the space between the lights (maybe drill holes and try snaking them , does it have to be romex or can I snake low voltage to the LEDS?
> Maxim 57812Wt Wafer 7" Wide Led Flush Mount Ceiling Fixture - White - Walmart.com


you always use romex.It is rated for higher voltages ( not that you need it) and is Physically a thicker  wire  and less prone to damage .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Hey, Walt! How's come you never mention your other uncle, Horatio "Popeye" Snedeker, the scourge of the Turkish fleet?


----------



## boo (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm heading off to the gym, I don't wanna end up looking like you guys...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sorry , I tried to Private mail him  but my PMs do not work.
> I will stop , my mouth has a tendency to run like an old toilet.


i would use a better high hat manufacture . If you have a home depot close that is a better choice . 
needs to let my pup out brb


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you always use romex.It is rated for higher voltages ( not that you need it) and is Physically a thicker  wire  and less prone to damage .


OK but never having used a surface mount unit as Walmart is selling do I need a can or can it be driectly wired from one light to the other\?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and throw his blonde girl friend in to distract him too...


Doesn't work on Walt. He only sees one woman, and she's a redhead. Can't say as I blame him!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm heading off to the gym, I don't wanna end up looking like you guys...


Yeah sure , workout More like watching the young gals in their tight sweats bending and squatting the iron.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK but never having used a surface mount unit as Walmart is selling do I need a can or can it be driectly wired from one light to the other\?


no each light has a cord attached to a box which contains the driver too .You can go from lite to lite using those boxes as a splice box too


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Can we post pictures of the young work out gals?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can we post pictures of the young work out gals?


as long as they are real women !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no each light has a cord attached to a box which contains the driver too .You can go from lite to lite using those boxes as a splice box too


OK I think Im seeing it in my mind now . so even though they look surface mounts they are not and require an electrical box mounted in ceiling for the driver and wires to mount in correct?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> as long as they are real women !


No funny looking cats dress in panty hose


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> No funny looking cats dress in panty hose


they did not like mine ! but in fairness I didnt shave my legs ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK I think Im seeing it in my mind now . so even though they look surface mounts they are not and require an electrical box mounted in ceiling for the driver and wires to mount in correct?


no you make your splice and you just shove that splice box in the ceiling .the light has springs that make it hug the sheet rock ceiling


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Doesn't work on Walt. He only sees one woman, and she's a redhead. Can't say as I blame him!


You know what they say about Redheads!
How do you know when you have satisfied a Redhead?
When She unties you ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The LED ceiling mounts ?
> Check this link please I was wondering if these can be surface mounted and tied into existing circuit in place . I have removed 5 60watt bulbs from the other high hats.
> Just need a way to get wire up in the space between the lights (maybe drill holes and try snaking them , does it have to be romex or can I snake low voltage to the LEDS?
> Maxim 57812Wt Wafer 7" Wide Led Flush Mount Ceiling Fixture - White - Walmart.com


I have not seen a 7"high hat residentialy . The five and the sixes give great light .
Im very impressed with the 4inch Leds with the amt of lite they produce


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Walt! How's come you never mention your other uncle, Horatio "Popeye" Snedeker, the scourge of the Turkish fleet?
> 
> View attachment 291206


I always had the hots for Olive Oyl


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have not seen a 7"high hat residentialy . The five and the sixes give great light .
> Im very impressed with the 4inch Leds with the amt of lite they produce






Some of my work ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I always had the hots for Olive Oyl


I was more into Betty Rubble.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was more into Betty Rubble.


never thought of her that way . let me reconsider.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Time for a walk.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

funny


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no you make your splice and you just shove that splice box in the ceiling .the light has springs that make it hug the sheet rock ceiling


Im seeing it as it only needs a hole in sheetrock with no box or Can correct?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291213
> Some of my work ....


Well where else would you have installed it LMAO


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im seeing it as it only needs a hole in sheetrock with no box or Can correct?


Yes you cut the hole to what ever size the high hat is .There is always a template . When I use 4" a hole saw works well.  have a 6 in hole saw I use for big high hats . II use a cordless drill and i run the hole saw back wards. I key the trigger because a big hole saw can get away from you . Best is using a jab saw or a key hole saw. If you straddle a beam no problem. If you run into a nail pull the mofo out


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes you cut the hole to what ever size the high hat is .There is always a template . When I use 4" a hole saw works well.  have a 6 in hole saw I use for big high hats . II use a cordless drill and i run the hole saw back wards. I key the trigger because a big hole saw can get away from you . Best is using a jab saw or a key hole saw. If you straddle a beam no problem. If you run into a nail pull the mofo out


Man I got you all twisted up LOL
I know how to install highhats but do I need to?
Can I mount just the LED unit to ceiling rock, sucks too I could email a diagram, but we can't do that here .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Man I got you all twisted up LOL
> I know how to install highhats but do I need to?
> Can I mount just the LED unit to ceiling rock, sucks too I could email a diagram, but we can't do that here .


It snaps in you dont need to, the box floats buy one from home depot it is really self explanatory


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Afternoon gang.  I just got back from the sporting goods store.  Switching everything from fly fishing to spin fishing.......damn stuff is expensive.  For 30 years I tied my own flies....about .06 is what it cost for materials to tie a fly.....these spinners and and crank bait are $6 each.  I bought $100 buck worth. Plus a new tackle box for $40 and I am just getting started.  New Rods, new Reels.....holly shit I will be in this over a grand to just get started.  Damn, having fun costs a lot of $$$

I need a shot of vodka.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon gang.  I just got back from the sporting goods store.  Switching everything from fly fishing to spin fishing.......damn stuff is expensive.  For 30 years I tied my own flies....about .06 is what it cost for materials to tie a fly.....these spinners and and crank bait are $6 each.  I bought $100 buck worth. Plus a new tackle box for $40 and I am just getting started.  New Rods, new Reels.....holly shit I will be in this over a grand to just get started.  Damn, having fun costs a lot of $$$
> 
> I need a shot of vodka.





She can bait a hook and is willin to be taught if interested


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

^^^i would just use her for bait.  Catch a lot of guys.....I would be over the limit in 15 minutes.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^i would just use her for bait.  Catch a lot of guys.....I would be over the limit in 15 minutes.


if you can put them to work you are golden


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon gang.  I just got back from the sporting goods store.  Switching everything from fly fishing to spin fishing.......damn stuff is expensive.  For 30 years I tied my own flies....about .06 is what it cost for materials to tie a fly.....these spinners and and crank bait are $6 each.  I bought $100 buck worth. Plus a new tackle box for $40 and I am just getting started.  New Rods, new Reels.....holly shit I will be in this over a grand to just get started.  Damn, having fun costs a lot of $$$
> 
> I need a shot of vodka.


Just wait it will get better the spin casting Lic is 5Xs the cost of a fly rod one in most states


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just wait it will get better the spin casting Lic is 5Xs the cost of a fly rod one in most states


Not just one fish lic?


----------



## stain (Mar 25, 2022)

Was a perfect day to get poo done. Posts are set for the 100' of new metal fence. 17 12' sheets are ready to get cut in half. (boy didn't tell me he used all my 7" cutoff wheels grrrrr) would have cut them today. 25 new wheels will be here sometime on sat. Dirt work done ...mostly. 

Waiting on the brackets for the stringers, just need to lay out the wood...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not just one fish lic?


Maybe a License for catch and release, I mean come on why would that even cost anything


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

stain said:


> Was a perfect day to get poo done. Posts are set for the 100' of new metal fence. 17 12' sheets are ready to get cut in half. (boy didn't tell me he used all my 7" cutoff wheels grrrrr) would have cut them today. 25 new wheels will be here sometime on sat. Dirt work done ...mostly.
> 
> Waiting on the brackets for the stringers, just need to lay out the wood...View attachment 291247


Laying Lumber?


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just wait it will get better the spin casting Lic is 5Xs the cost of a fly rod one in most states


Not here.  Senior annual is $10. Second rod stamp is $5 extra.  I never got a 2 nd rod stamp with a fly rod but I will now.  Cast one and troll the other.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Not here.  Senior annual is $10. Second rod stamp is $5 extra.  I never got a 2 nd rod stamp with a fly rod but I will now.  Cast one and troll the other.


heck not bad at all, did I read correct you never keep them?
My wife would shoot me if I threw back any trout or even bass


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Maybe a License for catch and release, I mean come on why would that even cost anything


Support the fisheries.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

I lost my taste for fish after a few Bad smelling happy meals


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Support the fisheries.


Never thought of that, but if no one takes the fish by releasing them does that not do the same thing. More adult fish to have more fry in the wild.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Pute is this your site or are you just a reg Mod, you seem to really care of the running of things. And that's a very good thing. 
Great site so far, Thanks for having us new guys, some sites won't even allow new people without a sponsor backing the new person.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> heck not bad at all, did I read correct you never keep them?
> My wife would shoot me if I threw back any trout or even bass


Fish would be twice as big if we all released so they can get bigger an put up a better fight. THE TUG IS THE DRUG...

You sure know a lot about me.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Fish would be twice as big if we all released so they can get bigger an put up a better fight. THE TUG IS THE DRUG...
> 
> You sure know a lot about me.


I tend to go back through the threads and read past postings 
You seem to run a tight shop and have a nice site. I always read before I talk to most people before trying to become friends with them.
More Bees with Honey sort of thing. No Offense .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Heck I would even be willing to help one day if ever called upon.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Fish would be twice as big if we all released so they can get bigger an put up a better fight. THE TUG IS THE DRUG...
> 
> You sure know a lot about me.


The Tug is The Drug 
That's funny  I have to use that on my fish buddies , Never heard that before
Did you make that up?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Fish would be twice as big if we all released so they can get bigger an put up a better fight. THE TUG IS THE DRUG...
> 
> You sure know a lot about me.


I learned that at 15....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Better standing when Landing is another Maybe?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I learned that at 15....


I just figured out what you meant LOL I was fishing at 12


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Hydra, you sure post a lot....reminds me of others I have known in the past.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Should I post less, just trying to meet people and make some new friends.
I was always a very talkative child and ended up with a bar of soap in my mouth a lot.
Sorry


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

No, fire away....free site.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Now I feel bad, did not mean to cause any trouble.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Just talking about this last nite at my buddys shop for dinner.
My Father and I were trolling with umbrella rigs for bluefish.
That is 50 some odd years ago. We catch ,bring it in the boat, when  putting blue fish in a bucket and the blue fish turns and bites my Father's thumb .
Blood everywhere. After that and till he passed he would bash the fish with a piece of 1" pipe three times. Then take a Knife and give it in his language "paratzsio" ,a  operation and plunge a knife 4 times into its brain . Tough man who one day went into a factory to see the owner a friend and the owner had let his dogs in the back into the factory and jumped my father. Bit a couple of times couple of stitches . after that he never went any where with out a 12" adjustable wrench


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Should I post less, just trying to meet people and make some new friends.
> I was always a very talkative child and ended up with a bar of soap in my mouth a lot.
> Sorry


me2!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just fishing for bites from misfits. Actually just bored and having some fun.
> 
> Worked over the weekend so im off today. Sometimes i work from home,,the rest of the time im on projects. Im simi retired i guess.


Hi I tried to sent you a message , no good
Can I ask if you can help me change my profile picture to this real hydra
The black snakey one was just a temp.
Thank You TBH


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hi I tried to sent you a message , no good
> Can I ask if you can help me change my profile picture to this real hydra
> The black snakey one was just a temp.
> Thank You TBH
> View attachment 291248


Looks like calamari to me !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Looks like calamari to me !


Hydra vulgaris


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hydra vulgaris


still looks like it would go good with a red sauce !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> still looks like it would go good with a red sauce !


I hear you, I love a good Calamar myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Your profile will allow you to change you picture.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

OK what about a nice Scungilli Salad


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your profile will allow you to change you picture.


Click the edit button on the pic , I tried that but did not seem to load it wanted me to do it from my files  , I will try again Thks


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Cool I got it Thk You Much


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Now I feel like I am back at work at the Lab, looked at so many of these things I saw them in my sleep. still do.
Blkhydra was my nickname at work , I use to dye them black and named after a fellow I worked with, he got mad a filed a complaint so I had to stop dying them blk. I used pink and blue dye afterwards .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now I feel like I am back at work at the Lab, looked at so many of these things I saw them in my sleep. still do.


I dream about calimari with fra divialo sauce


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I dream about calimari with fra divialo sauce


OOOOHH Oohh   Shrimp fra diavola  is to die for with angelic hairs


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Heck we could talk food all day and then there is the Desserts 
The Italians did not fool around when it comes to food spreads


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Gonolli spelled wrong LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

At my age food is better than sex Im sorry to say


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> At my age food is better than sex Im sorry to say


easier to get a good meal than a good desert sometimes


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> easier to get a good meal than a good desert sometimes


Come on now I seen the women you hang around with .
I checked out your past postings


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Have you ever re-keyed a lock before


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Come on now I seen the women you hang around with .
> I checked out your past postings


I have a very exotic computer !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you ever re-keyed a lock before


No but i layed cable ..


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> No but i layed cable ..


On that note I was just told by the boss we are late for a get together at the neighbors house , were suppose to be there already . Opps I'm in trouble 
quick scrub of the boys and out the door I go 
Saluto


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

salud!


----------



## boo (Mar 25, 2022)

it's just plain old salad down here...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a bunch of spooky movies lined up to watch, so I'm going to say good night to my fellow Islanders. See ya in the morning, shipmates.



I want to hear your reviews. Spooky movie
Fan here too! Always looking for one I haven't seen.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother that was me. I really never cared for Ginger but I loved Mary Ann.
> Did you ever notice how much shit they had packed on that little boat for a 3 hour tour


I think that was part of the deal, Ginger portrays the flashy star, but isn't super attractive, and then Mary Ann, made to be simple, unsophisticated but hotter than a 2 dollar pistol.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

Holly shit boys....the hot women were on Two and one half men.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Ain't that the truth brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2022)

Well, it looks like another day is done on the Island. Time for sweet dreams and the promise of another day.
You folks give yourselves a big hug for me, mk?
Good night, shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2022)

50F @ 83% RH, drizzle, and predicted to soar to 62F.

Miss Layla got lucky and scored eight tennis balls in the park for her HS buddies.

I picked up the lumber to build the two flowerboxes but alas and alack my computer has eaten my Auto Cad designs with all the dimensions.  I'm running the Auto Cad LT program on a virtual XP program because it is 32 bit that I picked up in 2002, and continues to have a mind of its own.  Looks like today will be redrawing and building flowerboxes before the moving on to wanton debauchery.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it's just plain old salad down here...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

I was just thinking if the good die young
Then most of us here must be mean old bastards LOL
Im proud to be a MOB


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 50F @ 83% RH, drizzle, and predicted to soar to 62F.
> 
> Miss Layla got lucky and scored eight tennis balls in the park for her HS buddies.
> 
> I picked up the lumber to build the two flowerboxes but alas and alack my computer has eaten my Auto Cad designs with all the dimensions.  I'm running the Auto Cad LT program on a virtual XP program because it is 32 bit that I picked up in 2002, and continues to have a mind of its own.  Looks like today will be redrawing and building flowerboxes before the moving on to wanton debauchery.


I solved that problem with plastic flowers ,very little maintenance ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I solved that problem with plastic flowers ,very little maintenance ...


My wife puts out her insta flowers every year the Neighbors think we buy real full grown flowers and plant them LOL
Some of the fake flowers look better than the real ones


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

hey Joe


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> hey Joe



been years since I heard that ,My Mom would say "That was my song .."


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> hey Joe



How did you know my name was Joe ?!! lol
You must have ESPN ...!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> been years since I heard that ,My Mom would say "That was my song .."


I understand LOL


----------



## stain (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found this very interesting. Always loved this dude. Funny as fk but a good guy.
> 
> As Deputy Barney Fife, he was so inept he had to carry his bullet in his pocket...all though he was a non-combatant during World War ll. Knotts became a highly-decorated soldier before leaving the military. The Army awarded Knotts multiple accolades including the World War II Victory Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal, a Marksmanship Badge, and an Honorable Service Lapel Button. Don Knotts was born in 1924.
> We salute you.
> View attachment 291079


In his later years, he would often be on the dinner theatre circuit. He came to a place here playing Henry Fonda's part in the original. On Golden Pond. When the scene came where he has a heart attack, he was so feeble people thought he really keeled over! 

That show, Andy of Mayberry was always one of my favorites, true Americana.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You know what they say about Redheads!
> How do you know when you have satisfied a Redhead?
> When She unties you ...


Quit givin' away my sekrit stuff!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> That's a big one! I have a worthless neighbor behind me who's yard is nothing but 8 foot tall weeds. I am constantly battling the little bass turds than come over from his "yard". I've imagined lighting a fire at the edge when I got a good east wind.


Oh now, that's tiny. I've seen rats so big you would mistake them for a big fat possum!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just wait it will get better the spin casting Lic is 5Xs the cost of a fly rod one in most states


And There It Is, as we useta say.  

Know what mine cost (in total)?  (*snork*) (*snuck*) Every dang year? (*snigger*)


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Anyone else having a hard time finding the little brass metal things that go into the flashy boom sticks?


Not for years. I'm set up to produce all the ammo I can use. Back in '08, I bought a new 9mm, took 2 months to find Winchester white box! Never never again.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> We'll let Unca's Channeler, *Alfie*, take over to explain the latest gaffe at Chateau Sneakydicker:
> 
> Alfie:  "So I popped out of an oozer after a pig's ear that took my last smash... spied a connaught ranger on the boulevard.  I takes a dekko, no bogies -- except a greenie sittin' on a jampot.  When the spark hit the mark, I used me fork to blag him. How was I to know the greenie was a grass?!"


Up the meds, up the meds!!!! Ekkkkk!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Up the meds, up the meds!!!! Ekkkkk!
> 
> Bubba


I speak five languages:  Cockney, Suthrin, Toffeenose, Spanglish, and (*shudder*) Canuckistanian.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's one that will warm them thar cockles hangin' offa your heart.  Like Old Lodgeskins, my heart SOARS like a hawk!



Close one! She barely, just barely got that round off in time. The average person can close 21 ft. and deliver a fatal stab wound in 3 seconds. If she had the safety on or had to put one in the chamber she would have been in trouble 

I saw a demonstration, without one in the chamber, and these were experienced guys.

"Attacker" from 21 ft. got them everytime, until a "drop to your back as you draw...now attackers line is redirected down, giving plenty of time to draw rack and fire.

Myself, always one in chamber, safety off. Looks like she may have had it in her hand, quick reactions include getting past the realization you are going to have to shoot this attacker and do so.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like putting it in slow motion so i can really enjoy it


You can also expand the video larger for closer look. Still can't tell if it was in her hand the whole time. Be aware of your surroundings.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys gonna get a room...


Or a tent at least...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I always had the hots for Olive Oyl


Oh, your true love was Alice the Goon, from goon island. Not on many episodes.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Never thought of that, but if no one takes the fish by releasing them does that not do the same thing. More adult fish to have more fry in the wild.


They want the revenue. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Looks like calamari to me !


Ahaa! Another one who prepares calimari from the WHOLE calimari! Once you get that hard snout thing out it's easy.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I speak five languages:  Cockney, Suthrin, Toffeenose, Spanglish, and (*shudder*) Canuckistanian.


Wow. He admitted to the dialect of the great white north! I've been boneing up by watching The Trailer Park Boys...."sooooory"

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh, your true love was Alice the Goon, from goon island. Not on many episodes.
> 
> Bubba


I just dont kiss and tell ,sorry ...!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I just dont kiss and tell ,sorry ...!


It was an odd character, never spoke, they just played goofy sounds

Bubba


----------



## boo (Mar 26, 2022)

page 666, oh boy...what a way to begin the day with the mark of the beast...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla got lucky and scored eight tennis balls in the park for her HS buddies.


Next time I head out into the deep woods, I'm gonna put one in my back pocket and tell the Old Hen that if I don't show up in a week, get ahold of GW and his dog.


Bubba said:


> In his later years, he would often be on the dinner theatre circuit. He came to a place here playing Henry Fonda's part in the original. On Golden Pond. When the scene came where he has a heart attack, he was so feeble people thought he really keeled over!
> 
> That show, Andy of Mayberry was always one of my favorites, true Americana.
> 
> Bubba


Knotts's married my first big dope connect's sister somewhere around '70.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Next time I head out into the deep woods, I'm gonna put one in my back pocket and tell the Old Hen that if I don't show up in a week, get ahold of GW and his dog.
> 
> Knotts's married my first big dope connect's sister somewhere around '70.



Good idea!  I wondered why I couldn't successfully hide a tennis ball from any of my pups and then I smelled one myself.  They are actually pretty pungent!


----------



## spunom (Mar 26, 2022)

stain said:


> Waiting for the rain and the redbuds to flower. Once the redbuds start flowering. It's time to morel mushroom hunt...... Found new hunting areas yesterday while boy and I went riding. Hope to find enough to sell @$25.oo a lb.
> 
> First on the agenda is to go to a locksmith and have keys made for a montero.
> 
> ...


They are starting here 





We got black morels here. Never seen anything like it before, but folks say they are good. I'm skeptical lol.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good idea!  I wondered why I couldn't successfully hide a tennis ball from any of my pups and then I smelled one myself.  They are actually pretty pungent!


A dogs nose has 200-250 million scent receptors




ALWAYS LOVE THE BIG BOOPER


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

Yep


----------



## stain (Mar 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> I miss fishing. Catfishi
> They are starting here
> View attachment 291289
> 
> We got black morels here. Never seen anything like it before, but folks say they are good. I'm skeptical lol.


 Can get top dollar for the black ones. They have a stronger flavor than the tans n golds.  Seen the first redbud starting to bloom here today. Will start looking for them over the next few days... Once I get my fence built. 

Good hunting.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A dogs nose has 200-250 million scent receptors
> View attachment 291290


 a blood hound is  unbelievable


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a blood hound is  unbelievable


Every see them training scent dogs It is amazing stuff .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

Im out for the evening God willing I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A dogs nose has 200-250 million scent receptors
> View attachment 291290


I had a K9 cop explain it to me this way: Take a quarter pounder with cheese. You smell a burger. The dog smells the burger, the cheese, the ketchup, the mustard, the pickle, the onion, the bun, and the sesame seeds on the bun. He also smells the hands of the person that put the box in the bag.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had a K9 cop explain it to me this way: Take a quarter pounder with cheese. You smell a burger. The dog smells the burger, the cheese, the ketchup, the mustard, the pickle, the onion, the bun, and the sesame seeds on the bun. He also smells the hands of the person that put the box in the bag.


I remember seeing a tv thing how a bloodhound was following a scent 1 day old. I remember a golden i lived next door to that would come out and smell her morning !


----------



## boo (Mar 26, 2022)

when I trained dutch on the AF field he got a few days of scent training...he's far smarter than I when he works, focusing like a laser...we spent 600 hours showing that dog what he already knew...don't try and tell me dogs are color blind...they see more than just differing shades...try teaching a dog to climb a ladder...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Im out good nite folks ,sleep well pee first ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2022)

Thats just nasty.


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291350
> Im out good nite folks ,sleep well pee first ...


I looked for her tits for 10 seconds before I looked down...Pelosi......bwahaha


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sounds like my shipmates will have visions of sugar plums dancing in their heads soon. I'll see ya's in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

I need to get in here earlier to bullshit with you older timers… I’m stuck on night shift here… You guys are funny as hell haha.. 

My old dag Rollo, used to love smelling all the herb in my No-Till bed…. He also made the Hairy Vetch Grass from my cover crop, part of his daily diet….


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had a K9 cop explain it to me this way: Take a quarter pounder with cheese. You smell a burger. The dog smells the burger, the cheese, the ketchup, the mustard, the pickle, the onion, the bun, and the sesame seeds on the bun. He also smells the hands of the person that put the box in the bag.


And yet they choose to smell other dogs asses haha…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Never did understand why dogs thought that smelling an ass was a good idea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

I tell you what's funny. My Schnauzer can be almost asleep on the couch,  if I get up out of my chair he doesn't move,, but if I get up and lay down on the floor he jumps down and puts his nose all in my face than lays down with his paws on my chest like something is wrong. He doesn't like it all all. Fker won't move. I can't even do a setup.
That SOB is fast. He has caught several squirrels and when he does he shakes the holy shit out of them. I've seen him jump at least 6ft trying to get to them running up the fence. And he doesn't play well with other dogs at all. My son found that out very quickly. I fking warned him but he didn't listen. Now he knows not to bring his dog for a visit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You can also expand the video larger for closer look. Still can't tell if it was in her hand the whole time. Be aware of your surroundings.
> 
> Bubba


Try going frame-stop.  I think she had the revolver in back.  I notice it is quite small -- very much like my Scottish Witch's 357 Mag.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> *Myself, always one in chamber, safety off.  *
> Bubba


As long as you can get the gun up without an AD... (like front sight catching on cloth, and your finger intentionally and successfully seeking the trigger).  

Only -- IT WUZZN'T ME -- because I know a guy who had that "procedure/setup" and he shot hisself in the calf while practicing.  <-- Not "quick draw" crap, just going through the maneuver as if he was in an emergency situation.

I would recommend a hammerless revolver.  Cannot fail.  Easiest to use. Safest by far. Always on "Safe", while also always ready to fire.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I tell you what's funny. My Schnauzer can be almost asleep on the couch,  if I get up out of my chair he doesn't move,, but if I get up and lay down on the floor he jumps down and puts his nose all in my face than lays down with his paws on my chest like something is wrong. He doesn't like it all all. Fker won't move. I can't even do a setup.
> That SOB is fast. He has caught several squirrels and when he does he shakes the holy shit out of them. I've seen him jump at least 6ft trying to get to them running up the fence. And he doesn't play well with other dogs at all. My son found that out very quickly. I fking warned him but he didn't listen. Now he knows not to bring his dog for a visit.
> 
> View attachment 291370
> ...


Cool Pup.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never did understand why dogs thought that smelling an ass was a good idea.


Let us ask JobB


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> And yet they choose to smell other dogs asses haha…


I know a lot of the Old dogs here that would run up behind a beautiful gal and start sniffing if they ran around in no clothes all day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

Cute pup weedhopper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

My BB is a butt sniffer. She even likes to smell the air from people and or dogs walking on the other side of the street on our walks quickly wanting to switch street sides when they pass us. She greets everyone that comes in my house with a quick butt sniff when they are not looking. I can’t seem to do anything about it. After the quick sniff she takes a nap


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I would recommend a hammerless revolver.  Cannot fail.  Easiest to use. Safest by far. Always on "Safe", while also always ready to fire.



I agree.  I settled on a S&W stainless 640 in .357 for my pocket carry piece, after experimenting with autos.  I gave my daughter my S&W 649 which has a hammer shroud and daughter in-law the 640 hammerless.  

Alas my wife is not interested in firearms and would be unlikely to use one if she had it.  I despair what she will do when she outlives me, as the odds suggest she will coming from a long lived Swedish blood line and my mongrel blood lines not so much.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I agree.  I settled on a S&W stainless 640 in .357 for my pocket carry piece, after experimenting with autos.  I gave my daughter my S&W 649 which has a hammer shroud and daughter in-law the 640 hammerless.
> 
> Alas my wife is not interested in firearms and would be unlikely to use one if she had it.  I despair what she will do when she outlives me, as the odds suggest she will coming from a long lived Swedish blood line and my mongrel blood lines not so much.


Ok now this brings a question to my mind, Say one had 2 of the same S&W Chief 5 shot Revolvers and both have hammers. Can one of the hammers be cut off so that no thumb pull remained or does it effect the strike pressure of the firing pin.
Anyone know


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My BB is a butt sniffer. She even likes to smell the air from people and or dogs walking on the other side of the street on our walks quickly wanting to switch street sides when they pass us. She greets everyone that comes in my house with a quick butt sniff when they are not looking. I can’t seem to do anything about it. After the quick sniff she takes a napView attachment 291389



I think the butt sniff thing has a lot to do with dog's anal scent glands and all of our pups exceptionally attuned to sound and smell.  

They also have other senses that have yet to be identified and named, but I once got into a tub of hot water that was right on the edge of being too hot and stood there silently holding my breath and gritting my teeth to see if I could adapt to it, when my GS female came to see what was wrong with me.  

When we had to put down Cisco, our 8 year old male GS with prostate cancer, he was lying down, but suddenly raised his head when the drugs hit his heart and it stopped beating with a startled look on his face.  At that exact instant, the dog next door and the dog two doors down the other way both exploded in a barrage of rapid barks, like something startled them too.

Cisco's girlfriend was a Golden Retriever, and when we got within a block of her house, even though we were half a block from the corner and half a block down the block, she would start barking.

Lola and Coco were best friends and both he and Coquina would both start barking when Lola was about a block and second house from the corner.  Too far away for smell and ostensibly not enough noise for sound.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I think the butt sniff thing has a lot to do with dog's anal scent glands and all of our pups exceptionally attuned to sound and smell.
> 
> They also have other senses that have yet to be identified and named, but I once got into a tub of hot water that was right on the edge of being too hot and stood there silently holding my breath and gritting my teeth to see if I could adapt to it, when my GS female came to see what was wrong with me.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry about your Cisco. We had to put our Penny down after 14 years cancer also. I miss her so much as she was a much needier dog than BB and stayed at my feet every moment to be with me. Sometimes I have to look for BB who likes to sleep a lot a usually finds the quiet spot to do so.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ok now this brings a question to my mind, Say one had 2 of the same S&W Chief 5 shot Revolvers and both have hammers. Can one of the hammers be cut off so that no thumb pull remained or does it effect the strike pressure of the firing pin. Anyone know



Not for sure, but my guess is that without the spur it would still have enough strike force to reliably ignite a primer.  You could increase the spring rate if it did not.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not for sure, but my guess is that without the spur it would still have enough strike force to reliably ignite a primer.  You could increase the spring rate if it did not.


I just found a good video on it and it can be done just by grinding the hammer spur off , Make it a nice pocket gun , may as well carry all the time now.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Thk You


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so sorry about your Cisco. We had to put our Penny down after 14 years cancer also. I miss her so much as she was a much needier dog than BB and stayed at my feet every moment to be with me. Sometimes I have to look for BB who likes to sleep a lot a usually finds the quiet spot to do so. View attachment 291391



Tail doing double time........................................!  She looks like a sweet pup!  Our females have all been fascinated with toys.  Miss Layla has one with her now and others scattered throughout the house.

Alas, cancer is the German Shepherd breeds bete noire.  Bodhi also died of prostate cancer at about 8, and Lola of heart cancer at 8.5.  Brandy died of cancer, but was 13 and Heidi made it to 13, but spent the last two years in a wheelchair due to spondylosis.  

Whoever first said that dogs don't live long enough was spot on................................................


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

My last Schnauzer died from throat cancer although he was 14. 
After doing a lot of research I now believe it's the pesticides for flea control and shitty dog food.
My Schnauzer that I have now has never had any pesticides used on him. All natural flea control. His food comes from Fromm's which is made fresh and with all natural products. Not cheap but nothing is that is worth a shit.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2022)

Good morning Islanders.   I've had a few dogs that have die for cancer, su.ks.  

 Washing machine doesn't want to work I'm sick of thing breaking down that are almost new. 

46F Sunny, I'll be working in the yard later it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

Good morning, Misfits. 22 sweltering (yeah) degrees and windy as the dickens out there. Think I'ma gonna hold this bed down and watch the boob tube 'til cage cleaning time.

Before they pulled my CPL, I carried a KelTec P380. Double action only automatic, no safety. Not worth a damn for long range shooting, but as a belly gun, it's hard to beat.

One of my favorite pistols as far as capability goes, is a Daewoo DH40. The trigger pull is amazing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I just found a good video on it and it can be done just by grinding the hammer spur off , Make it a nice pocket gun , may as well carry all the time now.



I would say go for it!  



WeedHopper said:


> My last Schnauzer died from throat cancer although he was 14.  After doing a lot of research I now believe it's the pesticides for flea control and shitty dog food.  My Schnauzer that I have now has never had any pesticides used on him. All natural flea control. His food comes from Fromm's which is made fresh and with all natural products. Not cheap but nothing is that is worth a shit.



I've come to believe you are right.  Especially when you consider what we fed our dogs fifty years ago, but without systemic insect repellents, I wonder if the systemic insect repellents are not the major player.  

We cooked whole chickens for Lola rather than canned food, but also fed her premium kibble.  She was on the Advantage flea plan and did get chicken jerky treats that was made in China.  China was since indicted for carcinogens in its pet foods, so that may have also played a part.  

Have you noticed how many pet foods have chicken biproducts as their first ingredient?


----------



## boo (Mar 27, 2022)

some dogs just have great lives, my dutch is certainly one of them...he's gonna hit 10 in 3 weeks, doing great and is currently out front watching his domain...gray, the reason dogs live a shorter life is that God knew we could exist without the dog but he'd perish without the human...seeing it that way takes the edge off...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My last Schnauzer died from throat cancer although he was 14.
> After doing a lot of research I now believe it's the pesticides for flea control and shitty dog food.
> My Schnauzer that I have now has never had any pesticides used on him. All natural flea control. His food comes from Fromm's which is made fresh and with all natural products. Not cheap but nothing is that is worth a shit.





Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Misfits. 22 sweltering (yeah) degrees and windy as the dickens out there. Think I'ma gonna hold this bed down and watch the boob tube 'til cage cleaning time.
> 
> Before they pulled my CPL, I carried a KelTec P380. Double action only automatic, no safety. Not worth a damn for long range shooting, but as a belly gun, it's hard to beat.
> 
> One of my favorite pistols as far as capability goes, is a Daewoo DH40. The trigger pull is amazing.



I had the colt Nickled Gov/mod




Cost almost 800 35 yrs ago


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I've had a few dogs that have die for cancer, su.ks.
> 
> Washing machine doesn't want to work I'm sick of thing breaking down that are almost new.



Both suck!  Poor quality of modern appliances are another of my pet peeves!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

boo said:


> some dogs just have great lives, my dutch is certainly one of them...he's gonna hit 10 in 3 weeks, doing great and is currently out front watching his domain...gray, the reason dogs live a shorter life is that God knew we could exist without the dog but he'd perish without the human...seeing it that way takes the edge off...View attachment 291413



Sleek coated master of all he surveys!

Yeah, with the pups come the responsibility to give them the best possible life.  We have provisions for them in our will, just like our kids, and have picked new homes for them with people whom we've vetted and trust.

Hee, hee, hee, Miss Layla is lying at my feet as we speak, ready for the next adventure.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I had the colt Nickled Gov/mod
> View attachment 291414
> 
> Cost almost 800 35 yrs ago


I carried a Detonix Pocket 9 for a bit, but discovered I had to clean it regularly to keep pocket lint/silt from making the slide gummy.  That was when I decided to use the S&W 640 instead.

The Detonix was a nice piece!  My ex DIL blew the head off a water moccasin with it at about five paces.  She grew up hunting squirrels and is a crack shot.


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2022)

TJ carries a gun around with him ever wear.  He has a concealed gun permit.  I used to have a 25 in the house when I was alone that was up north.  Slept with it.  Well, I'm going shopping on Amazon.  Have a great day Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

My first puppy!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

First firearm instructions and first beer:


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I had the colt Nickled Gov/mod
> View attachment 291414
> 
> Cost almost 800 35 yrs ago


My half breed gal’s (Can/Am) great great great ? Grandfather was Samuel Colt… Interesting stories I have heard… The state of Rhode Island stole a huge chunk of his estate, that was designated as a park for the public… Greasy crap really… I do look forward to some of the heirlooms her family holds… I will dig more for any cool stories to share…


-Islander.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

No shit


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Both suck!  Poor quality of modern appliances are another of my pet peeves!


they dang sure don’t make um like they use to. It’s a through away world now


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> First firearm instructions and first beer:
> 
> View attachment 291423
> View attachment 291424



Haha… Did your dad teach you both the same day? What awesome pics…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

boo said:


> some dogs just have great lives, my dutch is certainly one of them...he's gonna hit 10 in 3 weeks, doing great and is currently out front watching his domain...gray, the reason dogs live a shorter life is that God knew we could exist without the dog but he'd perish without the human...seeing it that way takes the edge off...View attachment 291413


Handsome !


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I tell you what's funny. My Schnauzer can be almost asleep on the couch,  if I get up out of my chair he doesn't move,, but if I get up and lay down on the floor he jumps down and puts his nose all in my face than lays down with his paws on my chest like something is wrong. He doesn't like it all all. Fker won't move. I can't even do a setup.
> That SOB is fast. He has caught several squirrels and when he does he shakes the holy shit out of them. I've seen him jump at least 6ft trying to get to them running up the fence. And he doesn't play well with other dogs at all. My son found that out very quickly. I fking warned him but he didn't listen. Now he knows not to bring his dog for a visit.
> 
> View attachment 291370
> ...


Cool lil’ gaffer… I know he could/would put the run on my boy Loki… He, many times chooses to run and live to run another day… (unless he is protecting my girl)…. Ha!


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

My fourth Rott now… He’s just a big Ham…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I tell you what's funny. My Schnauzer can be almost asleep on the couch,  if I get up out of my chair he doesn't move,, but if I get up and lay down on the floor he jumps down and puts his nose all in my face than lays down with his paws on my chest like something is wrong. He doesn't like it all all. Fker won't move. I can't even do a setup.
> That SOB is fast. He has caught several squirrels and when he does he shakes the holy shit out of them. I've seen him jump at least 6ft trying to get to them running up the fence. And he doesn't play well with other dogs at all. My son found that out very quickly. I fking warned him but he didn't listen. Now he knows not to bring his dog for a visit.
> 
> View attachment 291370
> ...


A lady was tired of bringing her schnauzer to the vet to get his ears cleaned .She decides to go to the pharmacy to get a de lapidary to remove the hair .
She tells the pharmacist she wants a "Nair" like product. The pharmacist says "If you are going to use it for  underarms make sure you wash it off immediately !"  She said its not for that .The pharmacist then says "If it is for your legs make sure they are dry first for most effectiveness ! " She goes " No its not for that ,its for my schnauzer !" The pharmacist said " I would not do it ,you may give your self a rash ..."


----------



## stain (Mar 27, 2022)

and going and going and going......will stop when, either I drop or when the sun goes down.

passing okiedope (W cake ibl) puffpuffpass


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> My fourth Rott now… He’s just a big Ham…
> 
> View attachment 291431


My dog BB would love that spot.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> My half breed gal’s (Can/Am) great great great ? Grandfather was Samuel Colt… Interesting stories I have heard… The state of Rhode Island stole a huge chunk of his estate, that was designated as a park for the public… Greasy crap really… I do look forward to some of the heirlooms her family holds… I will dig more for any cool stories to share…
> 
> 
> -Islander.


See if there are any serial number 1 guns in the attic


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

And then theres Louie coming around for a contact buzz


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


I showed it to him. He said far out!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> And then theres Louie coming around for a contact buzzView attachment 291439


He is cute and he knows it little bugger !!


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Since we all spoil our animals.   Here is mine.  Her name is Zoie.  She is a Pomeranian and will be 12 this summer.  She just finished here dinner on the kitchen table which is where she spends a lot of her time.  She sleeps with us and goes pretty much everywhere we go.  She is our child and in many way has a better life that most humans.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Since we all spoil our animals.   Here is mine.  Her name is Zoie.  She is a Pomeranian and will be 12 this summer.  She just finished here dinner on the kitchen table which is where she spends a lot of her time.  She sleeps with us and goes pretty much everywhere we go.  She is our child and in many way has a better life that most humans.
> 
> View attachment 291440


She’s a real cutie


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

My velcro bird. I never eat alone.


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


Hitting the Catnip haaarrd...... Haha..


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Hitting the Catnip haaarrd...... Haha..


Go check the serial numbers  She could be sitting on a true Gold Mine
Im not kidding


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My velcro bird. I never eat alone.
> 
> View attachment 291442


I have a sun conure and  her name is Mia!
I have Mia for 13 years and I got her when she was so small.
She looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !
She is my girl. She picks the pop corn out of the corners of my eyes with my eyes open . Looks just like her!


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Since we all spoil our animals.   Here is mine.  Her name is Zoie.  She is a Pomeranian and will be 12 this summer.  She just finished here dinner on the kitchen table which is where she spends a lot of her time.  She sleeps with us and goes pretty much everywhere we go.  She is our child and in many way has a better life that most humans.
> 
> View attachment 291440


 Awesome..... It looks to be very similar to a North American Table Lion...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Awesome..... It looks to be very similar to a North American Table Lion...


Is that a Canadian beast ?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a sun conure and  her name is Mia!
> I have Mia for 13 years and I got her when she was so small.
> She looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !
> She is my girl. She picks the pop corn out of the corners of my eyes with my eyes open . Looks just like her!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a sun conure and  her name is Mia!
> I have Mia for 13 years and I got her when she was so small.
> She looked like a pair of testicles with a beak !
> She is my girl. She picks the pop corn out of the corners of my eyes with my eyes open . Looks just like her!


Mine's name is Tiki. I've got four other ones, but she's by far the sweetest and most loving. If I want to interact with any of the others, I've got to stick her in her cage or she beats 'em up.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

My guy


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

Dogs... There's nothing better!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mine's name is Tiki. I've got four other ones, but she's by far the sweetest and most loving. If I want to interact with any of the others, I've got to stick her in her cage or she beats 'em up.


They are so  sweet so so sweet . unlike any pet who i have shared life with. but all our pets are special.
I love watching my honey deal with our boy .She cleans his  ears ,cleans his eyes  and he just loves her  ,the attention , and the love .He is loved by us both and  is so good with a loving household. He is so so spoiled and we would not have it any other way .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My guy
> View attachment 291444


Another handsome boy !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Another handsome boy !


Yes sir and he has all his hair LOL


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Go check the serial numbers  She could be sitting on a true Gold Mine
> Im not kidding


All of his stuff, is stored away with her Granny, who is doing her best to outlive her granddaughter haha...

Drew Berrymore is her cousin...Her family are also relatives of Mr.Colt, and fought for his estate, but lost. So my Ol'lady is the third in line for his really cool stuff. Her granny, mother and uncle, do not share the same interests as Sam...So they don't even know the importance of some of his stuff, I'm sure... It will be interesting to see some of it, some crazy history there....

This also reminds me of something that happened to my old roomate....

He got a painting from his grandfather that had passed, and needed a frame for it. So he went to the old second hand store in my town, and found one he felt suited the painting. He did manage to find one, but it had a picture in it already. The owner of the store would not let him buy the frame only, so he bought it anyways. When he got back home, I watched him go to pull the picture out of the frame, when we noticd a bunch of papers stashed in behind the picture. 

What he then pulled out, were old wanted posters, from the old western days...There were five in total, all mint. One was a sign to check your fire arms in, for Dodge City, another was a Billy The Kid wanted poster, and another three that have now slipped my mind...

He got them looked at, and was told they were legit.... So he went and spent 500$ to get them framed....

Sad part is, hard drugs and partying took over, and they were sold to a collector for damn near peanuts... 

Damn shame really....

-Islander.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

Startin to think our pets may be better looking than us Ladies exempt !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes sir and he has all his hair LOL


lucky dog ...


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

Waiting for the pork choppers to to finish grilling


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> Waiting for the pork choppers to to finish grilling
> View attachment 291445


They look comfortable !


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes sir and he has all his hair LOL


Awesome pooch you have there Hydra....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

The two dogs, a Border Collie and a Shetland Sheepdog are males. They love me but they REALLY love my wife and daughter.
The two cats are female, and I'm the one that gets all the affection. When they were really young and came into heat, I couldn't walk three feet without a cat jumping in front of me, buns up and beggin'. Had 'em fixed and it helped big time. They're both around 12, and haven't been outside since they were kittens. They don't even offer to go out.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Awesome pooch you have there Hydra....


Thks he is a handful 160lbs muscle head
Animal Guardian Dog


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The two dogs, a Border Collie and a Shetland Sheepdog are males. They love me but they REALLY love my wife and daughter.
> The two cats are female, and I'm the one that gets all the affection. When they were really young and came into heat, I couldn't walk three feet without a cat jumping in front of me, buns up and beggin'. Had 'em fixed and it helped big time. They're both around 12, and haven't been outside since they were kittens. They don't even offer to go out.


I see it and will never forget it now LOL


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Is that a Canadian beast ?


Yes, it is....But, as ferocious as they can be, they are nothing compared to the ever so dangerous Mexican Street Lions..... My old Rott met one once, and it latched on to his face, not letting go....He, Dood (short for Doodles) was apparently over protective of my friend at the time.....

Dood was rescued from the mean streets of Tijuana Mexico, and was 5 lbs of pure badass.... Would protect my friend and his food bowl to the death....

Pound for pound the toughest dag I have come across yet haha....


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thks he is a handful 160lbs muscle head
> Animal Guardian Dog


Great Pyrenees, correct? I also like Newfies...... Bred to rescue people out in the Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Great Pyrenees, correct? I also like Newfies...... Bred to rescue people out in the Atlantic Ocean...


I wanted to get a newfie too but totally different Yep Big water dogs


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The two dogs, a Border Collie and a Shetland Sheepdog are males. They love me but they REALLY love my wife and daughter.
> The two cats are female, and I'm the one that gets all the affection. When they were really young and came into heat, I couldn't walk three feet without a cat jumping in front of me, buns up and beggin'. Had 'em fixed and it helped big time. They're both around 12, and haven't been outside since they were kittens. They don't even offer to go out.


Loki loves me, but, if I even move any way he does not approve of, he will get in between us and not let me wrestle with her... I would really feel bad for anyone who tried to hurt her. Other than that, he is a gentle coward haha...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see it and will never forget it now LOL


Me too maybe he was a bit over friendly to them catz


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wanted to get a newfie too but totally different Yep Big water dogs



Bloody crazy eh? Such cool dogs....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> Dogs... There's nothing better!


I am a cat lover as well.  Frankly, I like all animals better than most people...Animals are kind to dumb people.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I am a cat lover as well.  Frankly, I like all animals better than most people...Animals are kind to dumb people.


truer words never spoken


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Check out this monster haha :


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I am a cat lover as well.  Frankly, I like all animals better than most people...Animals are kind to dumb people.


Truer words never spoken homie.


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> They look comfortable !


Don't be deceived... They anxious lol


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Somebody should start a thread on our best friends.....


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> truer words never spoken


I see we're on the same page


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> I see we're on the same page


Oh yes Mess with my Dogs and you will see a whole new side of me.
As others have said Our Children .
Glad to see another Pup Parent


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Somebody should start a thread on our best friends.....


I thought there was one or our pets something like that
Hops may have started it


----------



## spunom (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Somebody should start a thread on our best friends.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Check out this monster haha :



Them Jack russels are little badasses.


pute said:


> Somebody should start a thread on our best friends.....


well I know it’s a weed page but I think this all got started with my cat louie copping a buzz with me. I’m watching nascar and sampling a little more stash but louie is lights out in cat weed dreamland now


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Somebody should start a thread on our best friends.....


This one
(1) Your Animals | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

I loved seeing all your pets. I’m glad Louie wanted a buzz now. Love to see all y’alls warm side your pets bring out of you…


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Good Night all , sweet dreams and Love them pets .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

Good night folks


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> This one
> (1) Your Animals | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


Do it.


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

Good eve guys….


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My dog BB would love that spot.


Hey Sub ….
Yes. All my dogs have roamed those trails and swimming holes there…. It’s in a Provincial Park called Elk Falls Park. BC Parks 
Which reminds me… For anyone with a pet that goes in the bush. Giant Hogweed can blind your dog if it runs into it.. A local search dog had it happen… It usually grows right along rivers etc … I live two mins away from the park… Here’s the main falls : 









-Islander.


----------



## boo (Mar 27, 2022)

I had dutch painted in oil a few years ago...never a better soulmate...the artist had a keen eye for detail...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 291451
> I had dutch painted in oil a few years ago...never a better soulmate...the artist had a keen eye for detail...


I love Shepard's.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Guys there is a thread for your babies. Here is the link. Don't get me wrong I don't care I just think it would be cool to have one place you can see everyone's critters.





						Your Animals
					

Sativa in the chair Indica on the bean bag. Get the picture.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys there is a thread for your babies. Here is the link. Don't get me wrong I don't care I just think it would be cool to have one place you can see everyone's critters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about exes ...?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

Its all I can take on for today ! Good night, brush your teeth, and say your prayers...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Didn't care for that stupid fking show. Such complete bullshit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 291451
> I had dutch painted in oil a few years ago...never a better soulmate...the artist had a keen eye for detail...


What a handsome beast!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

Well, it sounds like all my shipmates are going beddybye. I don't remember seeing any of you in church this morning (probably 'cause I wasn't there), so I'll leave you with this little bit of inspiration.....


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Sleep well.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> how about exes ...?


Hate postings are not allowed here  Silly Joe


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, it sounds like all my shipmates are going beddybye. I don't remember seeing any of you in church this morning (probably 'cause I wasn't there), so I'll leave you with this little bit of inspiration.....



Sorry of my Life  Thanks Hippie


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Not drinking LOL, Just up with my dog , He is having another episode of the breathing problems he has been having. Sucks...........


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ok now this brings a question to my mind, Say one had 2 of the same S&W Chief 5 shot Revolvers and both have hammers. Can one of the hammers be cut off so that no thumb pull remained or does it effect the strike pressure of the firing pin.
> Anyone know


Yeah.  I know.  Don't stupid things, you will not win stupid prizes.


----------



## ness (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning Island Of Misfits we all love are pets.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

Guys... This is world-shaking importance.  And it is happening as you read this.

Lookit:




__





						UPDATED 10:39 AM EDT -- It's Official!  Russia Central bank Announces Ruble Bound to Gold!  5000 Rubles per Gram
					

(UPDATED 10:39 AM EDT SEE BOTTOM) The Central Bank of Russia has officially announced that, as of March 28, 2022, the Russian Ruble currency is...




					halturnerradioshow.com
				




The Central Bank of Russia has officially announced that as of March 28, 2022, the Russian Ruble currency is BOUND to Gold.  The rate is 5,000 Rubles per gram of gold bullion.

There are 28 grams in each ounce.  28 grams times 5,000 rubles per Gram is 140,000 Rubles.   Ya with me so far?

*[Unca Edit For The Above:  There are 31g/Troy Oz., not 28.  It changes nuffin.]*

The conversion rate of Rubles to U.S. Dollars is 100 Rubles, 90 Kopecs, to each US Dollar.

If Rubles are bound to Gold at 5000 Rubles per gram, and there are 28 grams per ounce, meaning one ounce of gold would cost 140,000 Rubles, then converting that to *US Dollars means Gold is $1400 per ounce when using Rubles, instead of $1,928 per ounce using Dollars.

Russia just wiped out about thirty percent (30%) of the value of the US Dollar, worldwide, when it comes to Gold Bullion.

People around the world will be literally THROWING their money at the Ruble and DUMPING Dollars and EUROS to do it.*

As of this hour, 10:39 PM EDT, I suspect Bankers all over the world are on the phones with each other and with heads of state, instructing them that what Russia has done will totally smash both the US Dollar and the EURO, and those Bankers will be telling the heads of State that World War 3 must commence immediately.

Here's why.

Today, the Russian Central Bank pegged *Rubles to Gold.*

Last week, Russia declared they would only sell OIL and GAS in . . . *Rubles*.

This means Russian OIL and GAS are pegged to Gold with Rubles as the proxy for Gold.

*EFFECT**: Europe (that needs Russian Gas and Oil) will now have to buy Rubles from Putin using Gold, or pay for the Oil and Gas with Gold itself*.

Currently, the FOREX Rate for Rubles to Dollars is about 100:1

BUT . . . with 5,000 Rubles now equaling one gram of Gold, and oil being priced directly in Gold, we are going to see a_ MASSIVE price disruption in FOREX markets_, in terms of how much Gold a Dollar can still buy.  MASSIVE.

Foreign countries holding our Dollar Debt Notes in Reserve, will see an immediate, and far less use for them and will want to start dumping them in favor of something more stable; something which holds its value.

*Basically, any currency pegged to Gold will fit the bill.*  which means countries like that -- like Japan -- will start dumping their Dollar Debt as fast as they can -- they are NOT going to go down with the ship!  They will move into more stable currencies, like... the Ruble.

This will have a DE-flationary effect on the Ruble, making it more valuable over time.

This also means Putin can re-peg the Ruble any time he wants, to like 500, or 50, or 10.   IT just keeps getting more valuable for him.

*The instant result* is that all those foreign countries dumping their Dollar Reserves will cause all those excess Dollars to _start coming home_, triggering worse hyper-inflation than we already have now in the USA.

Is it any wonder why political name was on stage last week calling for Regime change in Russia?  He is about to have masses of angry and literally starving Americans  marching through the streets here at home demanding answers.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

From yer Unca: 

1.  If you skimmed or simply did not read the post above, drop your socks, go the frig back up and fargin READ IT.

2. Now you can read this:

*You have hours *-- at best -- to get ALL the FRN's you can get your hands on (and I mean ALL) and boogie on down to you LCD and turn them all in for PM's.

WHY? 

Becuz when the above post becomes knowledge, there will be a 30% instant decrease in the purchasing power of FRN's when buying gold.  And it will become knowledge in damned short order.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow that’s a lot to take in first thing in the morning…
Good morning everyone. Let’s all take a puff and calm down a notch


----------



## ness (Mar 28, 2022)

Good morning got a morning Dr's appointment.  Have fun growing.


----------



## stain (Mar 28, 2022)

Seirra desert sand stained sunrise among the oaktrees. (free fertilizer) Starting off a nice day with watering the garden so it will ran on tusday. Then going over a 00 gmc pu and making a looooong list of parts it needs. Then uppotting 20ish pot seed starts in their pucks. Then finding the play pen for Blondie's baby rabbits. (6) So she can tame them before she sells them.

Then...then...then... and if there's time. I'll head to the lowlands to morel mushroom hunt.

OH the fence looks great according to the 3 neighbors who stopped by....








@Unca Walt All wars are bankers wars.... So we know who will be making bank on the Russan gold standard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

My Office. That picture was my Wife when we met 36yrs ago. Yeah I know Hippie. What the fk was she thinking marrying my mean ole ass.
That fish bowl also has a Glow fish living in it.
The plant in the red coffee container is growing DWC style. Has an airstone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

My beautiful mother and best friend. She passed in 2016.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

stain said:


> Seirra desert sand stained sunrise among the oaktrees. (free fertilizer) Starting off a nice day with watering the garden so it will ran on tusday. Then going over a 00 gmc pu and making a looooong list of parts it needs. Then uppotting 20ish pot seed starts in their pucks. Then finding the play pen for Blondie's baby rabbits. (6) So she can tame them before she sells them.
> 
> Then...then...then... and if there's time. I'll head to the lowlands to morel mushroom hunt.
> 
> ...


All the smart investors that bought silver


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

My grandson Kaleo in deep thought wondering what the fk has this world has come too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2022)

54F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 59F.

I cut out the flower box braces from a remanent treated 2X12 in my treasure pile.  Today I'll pick up the caulking and flashing to install them and the window boxes.

Starting the morning up with an appointment with my general practitioner, as a follow up to our last appointment regarding my lower back and neck pains.  The PT has really had little effect on it, though it has only been about a month.  The therapists did suggest it might be nociplastic pain, leaving me to wonder if it was triggered by my recent spinal block for knee surgery.

The dollar is going to topple whether it is the Ruple or Bit coin type currency.  Our days of lording it over the world financially are limited.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

your office is way to organized Amigo , a sign of insanity.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Didn't care for that stupid fking show. Such complete bullshit.


me too such stupid shite


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 54F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 59F.
> 
> I cut out the flower box braces from a remanent treated 2X12 in my treasure pile.  Today I'll pick up the caulking and flashing to install them and the window boxes.
> 
> ...


Sad indeed 
I can already see who the fingers will be pointed at when they try and find fault for the collapse .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> your office is way to organized Amigo , a sign of insanity.


Or an Unused Office I think he is always in his truck driving state to state


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 54F @ 87% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 59F.
> 
> I cut out the flower box braces from a remanent treated 2X12 in my treasure pile.  Today I'll pick up the caulking and flashing to install them and the window boxes.
> 
> ...



I agree , the fiat dollar is toast

but the evil bankers will try very hard to make it a gradual devaluation , like the frog n the boiling pot of water

they do not want to spook the herd

invest in land , bitcoin , gold , and silver to protect one’s wealth


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Too upsetting i need some coffee...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Why does the expression Worth their weight in Gold comes to mind


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  So happy to wake up to all the great news both here and on the news.  Makes me want to go and bury my head in the sand.  

At least Joe is on the right track.  I think I will have a cup now that he put a smile on my face.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  So happy to wake up to all the great news both here and on the news.  Makes me want to go and bury my head in the sand.
> 
> At least Joe is on the right track.  I think I will have a cup now that he put a smile on my face.


I agree, a member like Joe is just what the Passion Needed 
Good Job JoeB


----------



## boo (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291550
> Too upsetting i need some coffee...


I'd drink from that cup...off to the gym so I don't look like you guys in 10 years...enjoy the day brothers...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I agree, a member like Joe is just what the Passion Needed
> Good Job JoeB


your making me blush .....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd drink from that cup...off to the gym so I don't look like you guys in 10 years...enjoy the day brothers...


Take One of the Muscle cars into town and tear on some streets for us.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your making me blush .....


In all the right places I bet


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Take One of the Muscle cars into town and tear on some streets for us.


the way they eat gas that will be $100 thank you


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In all the right places I bet


you knew ....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> the way they eat gas that will be $100 thank you


OK the souped up Vespa then


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

You wish you knew how to quit me  LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK the souped up Vespa then


more cost conscious i think ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Boo Riding the scooter


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Guys... This is world-shaking importance.  And it is happening as you read this.
> 
> Lookit:
> 
> ...


I get the gist, but isn't gold measured in Troy ounces, which are 25 grams?


WeedHopper said:


> My Office. That picture was my Wife when we met 36yrs ago. Yeah I know Hippie. What the fk was she thinking marrying my mean ole ass.
> That fish bowl also has a Glow fish living in it.
> The plant in the red coffee container is growing DWC style. Has an airstone.
> View attachment 291537
> ...


Looks like you've always been surrounded by beautiful women. You are a fortunate man, my friend.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

My God.  She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291550
> Too upsetting i need some coffee...


By the Noquochoke River?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My God.  She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 291558






i agree


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I get the gist, but isn't gold measured in Troy ounces, which are 25 grams?
> 
> Looks like you've always been surrounded by beautiful women. You are a fortunate man, my friend.


There was a boo-boo that I highlighted.   There are 31 grams in a TROY ounce.  Gold, he done be measured in Troy ounces. 

This guy did all his math (correctly) using AVOIRDUPOIS ounces.

But it don't make.

Ounce/schmounce what is important is that if you want to buy an ounce/schmounce I doan givvashit what math you use, you are gonna pay 30% more if you pay in anything but Rubles.

LATE EDIT ADD:  I notice on the OP that they also detected the inches/meters error I pointed out above.  They CLAIM they fixed the numbers... They din'.

Don't make:  The dollar is in trubble. All over the world as you read this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks guys for your awesome comments. She is just as beautiful on the inside. Her father was full blood Mexican and her mom was German Irish. She speaks Spanish and English fluently and boy can she cook. I have seven brother in laws. Truth is i have always gotten along great with her brothers.
When her father was dying from a heart attack i performed CPR and brought him back for a few minutes but he finally passed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There was a boo-boo that I highlighted.   There are 31 grams in a TROY ounce.  Gold, he done be measured in Troy ounces.
> 
> This guy did all his math (correctly) using AVOIRDUPOIS ounces.
> 
> ...


Oops! My bad. Like I said, I get the gist. If things REALLY get bad, gold ain't gonna cut it 'til the shooting stops. Guns, ammo, primers, lead, and powder are going to be in big demand.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My God.  She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 291558


Hopefully your kids look like their Mother ....!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

I will re-do the math using the right weight system to see how much the numbers change:

1 Troy Oz = 31g.

1g Gold = 5000 rubles

31g Gold = 155,000 rubles <-- He came up with 140,000 rubles (so it is _worse_ for USD)

1 ruble = 1 cent US.  <-- True dat. 

Therefore, one ounce of gold is RUB1550 and USD1550. <-- Period.  Dead Stop. Machine Shut-down.

DO NOT LOOK FOR IT TO RISE ON THE GOLD MARKET.  

Wait... just thought of it:  WHAT "gold market"?  The gold market will only last as long as it takes people to learn what yer Unca has shown you this moanin'. 

NOBODY -- *unless ignorant of this morning's development* will buy gold at *$1937* (spot price _this very minute_) if they can buy it for *$1550 !!!*

*Sumbody smarter than me -- please figger out what this means to  all those "gold owners" that have their gold stored and re-re-re-re-hypothecated by the banksters?

How about the COMEX?*

Did the math, finally:  $1550 (permanent price) is an increase of $387 equals exactly a 25% difference to the customer at $1937

If the customer (Indian, Canadian, American, Inuit) is going to make a gold purchase, what percentage of them would choose to pay *$387* _more_ to buy it in USD?

Ya think a lotsa people are gonna dump their dollars while they can?  Even at a loss? 

Yup.

I hear Bolivars blowin' in the wind...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There was a boo-boo that I highlighted.   There are 31 grams in a TROY ounce.  Gold, he done be measured in Troy ounces.
> 
> This guy did all his math (correctly) using AVOIRDUPOIS ounces.
> 
> ...


What keeps Russia from bankrupting if Ruple holders demand it be redeemed in gold??


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What keeps Russia from bankrupting if Ruble holders demand it be redeemed in gold??


They give them gold for their rubles.

If you are lookin' for the hook, the catch, the "awwshit", bit.  I put it up before, but nobody caught it:

5000 rubles = 1gram

That it matches the USD is either the world's greatest coincidence, or Putin took advantage of a blip in time.

1 USD = 100 Rubles <-- How convenient.

Now let us say Putin got up one morning, and saw that a lot of wiseasses were demanding their dinky bit of gold... or even their great big bit-chin truckload of gold...

"Awright.  Here's the morning report:  As of this morning, 1 gram of gold is absolutely equal to... oh, I dunno... say ten, yeah, _ten_ rubles.  Bring 'em in, get your gold."

Any number between 5000 and 10 can be instituted.  Of course I exaggerate with the 10 number, but only to prove the point and make it obvious who now has the new Reserve Currency.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

Just thought of sumpin' else... Putin's system will be kinda shock-proof, since he can set to ruble value at any number relative to gold.

Big run on gold stores?  Lower the ruble value. Raise it right back up later.  Normal gold trading will not have an effect on the ruble.  

It is the re-re {infinity symbol} -hypothecated gold that gets it in the hiney.  Folks are gonna want gold or "money"<-- And pretty much in a fargin hurry, you might imagine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just thought of sumpin' else... Putin's system will be kinda shock-proof, since he can set to ruble value at any number relative to gold.
> 
> Big run on gold stores?  Lower the ruble value. Raise it right back up later.  Normal gold trading will not have an effect on the ruble.
> 
> It is the re-re {infinity symbol} -hypothecated gold that gets it in the hiney.  Folks are gonna want gold or "money"<-- And pretty much in a fargin hurry, you might imagine.







with this latest news , one would think the current price of gold would go up , right?

what am I missing?

gold is down today - $19.60 at $1938.80 an ounce


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Just Don't buy Gold until after the crash
Problem solved


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your making me blush .....


Let a French Street Gal LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Make sure if you do buy gold that it isn't traceable to you. If the powers that be in our government decide to take a lesson from Ivan and go back on the gold standard, they'll do what they did before; outlaw the private ownership of gold. Focked again, huh?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Make sure if you do buy gold that it isn't traceable to you. If the powers that be in our government decide to take a lesson from Ivan and go back on the gold standard, they'll do what they did before; outlaw the private ownership of gold. Focked again, huh?


Im going to wait and when weed is more valuable than gold I will barter with the Gold Hoarders for my wares . In a few yrs when the world gets its head on straight again I will sell all of it.
Oh and if we go to Nuclear Games I live so close to a major strike point All the Gold in the world will not save me , Have you seen how fast a Hypersonic weapon can travel now.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> with this latest news , one would think the current price of gold would go up , right?
> 
> what am I missing?
> 
> gold is down today - $19.60 at $1938.80 an ounce



Jeez, Big -- Gold ain't gonna go UP.  Why the heck should it?  You can buy gold right now at the equivalent of $1550 instead of $1922... just use rubles.

Ain't got no rubles?  Guess whut -- since the dollar is tanking in value, and you can still change it for rubles... which you can use to buy gold at the set gold price of 5000Rub per gram... which works out nearly $400 cheaper per ounce that using USD.

Of course the price cannot go up:  That would require that there are a lotta people with USD's to burn on gold who are not paying any attention to the gold news.

Enough folks _are_ seemingly paying attention, since gold has dropped from $1938 to $1922 since you entered your post above... 

But the REAL price of gold for Americans right now is $1550 USD plus the vigorish difference for trading USD in for Rubles.  Back in December 2012, Mastercard did it for 1% of the transaction.  <-- Dunno what it is now, but the cut will possibly be a tad larger.




__





						How Much Is The Mastercard Convert Currency Of Rubles? – lietaer.com
					






					www.lietaer.com
				



As long as it does not reach 25%, you are ahead in buying gold in rubles.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Gold will have no value


----------



## stain (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Gonna get close to 70f today.  Now I have to figure out what to do with it. No wind....so far.
> 
> Chocolate cake for breakfast....I don't eat chocolate cake for dessert.  Come to think of it I rarely have dessert.  Bad habit IMO.
> 
> ...


Let me guess if your in the US gotta be California no planting grass that's ridiculous but most of the state is no offense...what about all the new homes being built over there astro turf yards I guess and then charge a million dollars for it lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291629


Had to save that one good stuff


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Had to save that one good stuff


OK ya found it on your own LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

HuH confused


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK ya found it on your own LOL


Took me a min but I figured it out thought I missed something lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Well I'm going to hop off here and watch this new blade runner movie looks pretty good so far ✌


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

My new cane.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

That would be sweet after my car accident on bad days a cane helps I broke my femur pelvis and a piece of my vertebrae in my back etc going threw a sunroof of a rolling car but I'm still here and moving


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

After decades time wears on you.  Every year something else goes haywire.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Well shipmates, it's that time again. We'll see ya in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## ness (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning Islanders watching the news and getting ready to start this day.  I'll defiantly be working outside today.  Have a good day troops.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2022)

I gotta quote myself:



Unca Walt said:


> Of course the price cannot go up: That would require that there are a lotta people with USD's to burn on gold who are not paying any attention to the gold news.



While the price hit $1910 this morning, I just thought of a very likely scenario going on right now all over the place:

You live in Upstate New York.  You are not stinking rich, but you're in good shape.  You have $200K in the bank.  You are aware that is a losing position.

How much hassle is it to get the gold IN HAND if you trade in your $200K for rubles, then buy Roosian gold at $1550/oz?

Hmm..._ daunting_ fargin question, eh wot?

Sooo... Joe Double-Six-Pack takes his USD and buys gold on the market where he should take delivery upon payment.

It is what I would do.  Just imagine the fuckery our gummint would make out of somebody doing a (legal) Goldfinger. It is easier and safer to go to your LCD and transfer your USD into something real

He will get *104 Oz* of gold for the $200K right now with the spot at $1912.

The Russian deal would (at 1550Rub) get him *129 Oz* of gold. <-- And all the hassle comes with it. The Big Dogs will most ricky-tick go thataway, changing millions.  I dunno any big dogs here...

All this adds up to the unknown factor of re-hypothecated gold:

Given the cultural bias of MOST people that the dollar is the dollar and always MUST BE the dollar... and therefore, while it turns into Bolivars and Lira, *they confidently buy "gold"* *that they do not get to hold in their hands.*

That can, and probably will hold this huge stack of cards up -- or even higher.  For a while. It will just make the crash that much more damaging.


----------



## stain (Mar 29, 2022)

If I had $1900 to blow. I would buy lots of bacon. Would get a he-ll of allot of more goods and services for a Lb. of bacon. Than I would for a Oz of gold.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I have not researched how to exchange my dollars for rubles …I would imagine that there is some exchange rate fees?

and once I convert dollars into rubles , where do I buy the gold , is there a local dealer in Moscow who would mail me my gold?….shipping charges?….and what about premiums?…nobody I know sales gold at spot unless it’s paydirt that I have to pan

what am I missing here?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you are on a roll again this morning unca. Remember to take the morning medicine. breath in, hold it just a sec then let out more than you took in to get rid of negative energy…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

"Love all, trust a few, do wrong to none ." William Shakespeare (1564 - 1616)


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Love all, trust a few, do wrong to none ." William Shakespeare (1564 - 1616)


You Frogot Electrician


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Russia sets fixed gold price as it restarts official bullion purchases
					





					www.kitco.com


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have not researched how to exchange my dollars for rubles …I would imagine that there is some exchange rate fees?
> 
> and once I convert dollars into rubles , where do I buy the gold , is there a local dealer in Moscow who would mail me my gold?….shipping charges?….and what about premiums?…nobody I know sales gold at spot unless it’s paydirt that I have to pan
> 
> what am I missing here?


Sounds scary to me.  To much debaculary in the world fit me to feel comfortable doing something like that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Sounds scary to me.  To much debaculary in the world fit me to feel comfortable doing something like that.


Yeah but stain may be on to something with buying bacon


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*May 1, 1933* – President Roosevelt's Executive Order 6102 required U.S. citizens to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, all but a small amount of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates owned by them to the Federal Reserve, in exchange for $20.67 per troy ounce. Under the Trading With the Enemy Act of October 6, 1917, as amended on March 9, 1933, violation of the order was punishable by fine up to $10,000 ($167,700 if adjusted for inflation as of 2010) or up to ten years in prison, or both. An exception to the order was listed in section 2 (b) “Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having a recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.”

You really don't think it could happen again? History has been known to repeat itself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> *May 1, 1933* – President Roosevelt's Executive Order 6102 required U.S. citizens to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, all but a small amount of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates owned by them to the Federal Reserve, in exchange for $20.67 per troy ounce. Under the Trading With the Enemy Act of October 6, 1917, as amended on March 9, 1933, violation of the order was punishable by fine up to $10,000 ($167,700 if adjusted for inflation as of 2010) or up to ten years in prison, or both. An exception to the order was listed in section 2 (b) “Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having a recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.”
> 
> You really don't think it could happen again? History has been known to repeat itself.


The answer to that one has been hashed out _ad infinitum_ in the gold bug sites on the net.

The near-consesus is that you cannot take a virgin's cherry twice.  

The gold was stolen in violation of the Constitution, and then... in violation of decency, the price of gold was fixed at $35/oz. by the same DC bastards that made gold illegal to hold.

I have been stacking for a long time, but I have lost the damn' map.  Somewhere near the Beale Cipher area.


----------



## gmo (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning, Misfits  can you all do me a favor and vote for best bud picture if the month of you haven't already done so? The contest ends in a couple days and I'm really trying to build it up.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/march-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-vote-today.80688/


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

10 for 10 seeds cracked  today hate brother forgot to use the promo code for some freebies high bastard 11 will be enough well going to do some of my medicine and get the little starting pots filled and ready for the popped seeds


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

gmo said:


> Morning, Misfits  can you all do me a favor and vote for best bud picture if the month of you haven't already done so? The contest ends in a couple days and I'm really trying to build it up.
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/march-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-vote-today.80688/


Will do gotta figure out that hard decision lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

Got a question I usually let the tail of a germinated seed get a little bit in length more then just cracked open and just a tiny bit popping out as they are now was going to plant them like they are now thoughts?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

I have done that with no problems. Now i just put my seeds in soil and keep it damp.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

You don't germinate them with cup of water or paper towel technique?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Nope,, haven't done that in yrs. I use good ole mother nature's way and it works great for me.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/gabagoo-mother-natures-way.80706/post-1167995


----------



## gmo (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm with @WeedHopper . I've germinated many ways and the least cumbersome (least chance of damaging the taproot) is putting it in medium and letting nature take care of the rest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Totally agree brother,,but to each his own.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The answer to that one has been hashed out _ad infinitum_ in the gold bug sites on the net.
> 
> The near-consesus is that you cannot take a virgin's cherry twice.
> 
> ...


In case ya hadn't been payin' attention lately, they've been violating the Constitution quite often.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks for the input guys well there going into soil within the hour in the process of doing it right now dampened the soil a minute ago smoking then gonna place them gently into there homes for now


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You Frogot Electrician


No I didnt ,he was a chitty Electrician ...


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

Well that's done what to do now hmmmm gonna go check the mail


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> No I didnt ,he was a chitty Electrician ...











Yes he was indeed said Romeo


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291550
> Too upsetting i need some coffee...


That horse tail is great for silica in flower beds…


----------



## stain (Mar 30, 2022)

Swing and a miss on the rain....

Pick the first tick off my prick... Evil little B turd causing uncontrollable  itching. ( No dear I'm not playing with myself) Time to break out the sulfur powder before mushroom hunting.

Another day with high winds. Gusting to 45mph ALL DAY grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Sick fker.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A dogs nose has 200-250 million scent receptors
> View attachment 291290
> 
> ALWAYS LOVE THE BIG BOOPER


Cats have something called a Jacobs, or Jacobson gland on the roof out their mouth.

That sneer they give sniffing another cats scent is when they utilize it. Their ability to not only smell but gather all sorts of info on who left it. Their "smell power" goes up exponentially when they use that gland.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

P.ussy does the same thing.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as you can get the gun up without an AD... (like front sight catching on cloth, and your finger intentionally and successfully seeking the trigger).
> 
> Only -- IT WUZZN'T ME -- because I know a guy who had that "procedure/setup" and he shot hisself in the calf while practicing.  <-- Not "quick draw" crap, just going through the maneuver as if he was in an emergency situation.
> 
> I would recommend a hammerless revolver.  Cannot fail.  Easiest to use. Safest by far. Always on "Safe", while also always ready to fire.


For me semi autos only for MY purposes. Never, ever with safety on. Glocks usually, safety on inside edge of trigger. Many don't care for Glocks. For me, they are perfection.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> P.ussy does the same thing.


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2022)

Good morning, Island Of Misfits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> For me semi autos only for MY purposes. Never, ever with safety on. Glocks usually, safety on inside edge of trigger. Many don't care for Glocks. For me, they are perfection.
> 
> Bubba


When the Montrose police switched from S&W revolvers to Glocks, their operations room collected half a dozen new holes.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning Misfits.   It is snowing outside currently and my furnace shit the bed.  Freezing my azz of.  My guy is coming at 10 so it is gonna be a cold breakfast.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

That's because they are stupid. Press trigger, gun goes off. In all my years I have only had one accidental discharge, that was with an AR15. It was pointed safe, so other that blowing the glass out of a patio door, then into ground, no damage.

Some people shouldn't have guns. I also know cops who shot themself, guy I know did it at a range!

Press trigger, gun goes off. Glocks have standard just over 5 lbs trigger pull, I mean really.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

I'll bet your ears are still ringing!


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's because they are stupid. Press trigger, gun goes off. In all my years I have only had one accidental discharge, that was with an AR15. It was pointed safe, so other that blowing the glass out of a patio door, then into ground, no damage.
> 
> Some people shouldn't have guns. I also know cops who shot themself, guy I know did it at a range!
> 
> ...


Well back in the day when I used to hunt with my pops he customized his 300 win mag thumb hole stock built a custom muzzle break on a concrete machine was a machinist for a while but made it kick like a .22 no joke but he also tweaked with the trigger and that thing was a hair trigger don't take the safety off unless you were ready to shoot and don't slam the bolt cycling a round into the chamber lol he backed it up so it was less sensitive but still there's a hole in the roof because of it lol helped his accuracy he got tired of searching for deer after shooting them so he head shot them and a 250-300 yard head shot isn't that easy but I quit hunting after saving that baby fawn one spring years ago


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Sun finally came out today yay that means the one plant can go outside and the seedlings that haven't popped yet can should be good for them some sun some fresh air well until Tonight when the go back in the indoor light proof windowsill


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Soon my babies you will be outside permanently


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Soon my babies you will be outside permanently


what growing zone are you in ? Im in a 7 or a 7a


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Growing zone?? I'm on the east coast on the boarder of North and South Carolina


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

I can tell you ain't from Michigan. Got at least another two months before grow season here.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Growing zone?? I'm on the east coast on the boarder of North and South Carolina


Im in NY .When i have bought plants from vendors ( fig ,strawberrys ,ect) they usually say what zone you can grow it at .


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell you ain't from Michigan. Got at least another two months before grow season here.



Yea tmorrows the last day it's gonna get down under 40° so think they will be fine outside will just make them stronger in my experience


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell you ain't from Michigan. Got at least another two months before grow season here.


usually Mothers day yet 2 years ago we planted Mothers day and got frost a week later killed a lot


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im in NY .When i have bought pants from vendors ( fig ,strawberrys ,ect) they usually say what zone you can grow it at .


Oh ok yea no pot plants begin sold here still illegal  don't know what zone I'm in


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Here's my weather next 10 days....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh ok yea no pot plants begin sold here still illegal  don't know what zone I'm in


me2 As long as your not in the twilight zone !


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Think worrying about frosts is about over this is from years ago on around May 10th


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Think worrying about frosts is about over this is from years ago on around May 10th


I get frost everytime i do something my Honey don't like ...


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me2 As long as your not in the twilight zone !


Don't believe I'm in there my grasp on reality is good not so much in my younger days Lsd and research chemicals dmt etc will put you in another zone if your not careful lol


----------



## BillyK (Mar 30, 2022)

Hey now, what’s growing folks?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Used to plant the weekend of my anniversary, May 10th, up until 6-8 years ago. Started losing to many garden goodies due to frost, so now it's June 1st.

I'm in zone 6a.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Mostly these crazy bastards are growing Hemorrhoids 

Im in Zone 8b


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Hey now, what’s growing folks?


hopefully my garlic !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Used to plant the weekend of my anniversary, May 10th, up until 6-8 years ago. Started losing to many garden goodies due to frost, so now it's June 1st.
> 
> I'm in zone 6a.


May 8th is Mommas Day . I think June 1st is golden


----------



## BillyK (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> hopefully my garlic !


Cool. 
‘I’ve got some grape vine cuttings in my groom now waiting for last frost that should be May 15 here in 5b.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Cool.
> ‘I’ve got some grape vine cuttings in my groom now waiting for last frost that should be May 15 here in 5b.


I notice you misspelled groom for room .I want to let you know we take our spelling  very serisosly here . We ususally give three chances then you have to write the word 300 times and no cut and paste .... lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Funny bastard. If it wasnt for spell check my ass would be in trouble.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard. If it wasnt for spell check my ass would be in trouble.


me 2 !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard. If it wasnt for spell check my ass would be in trouble.


I was told to have fun...


----------



## BillyK (Mar 30, 2022)

Ah the spelling police.  Hmmm. . . Yessir, sorry, sir. Please allow me to explain and expand a bit. Grow Room, Groom. A contraction of Grow and Room. I hope that is satisfactory sir!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I notice you misspelled groom for room .I want to let you know we take our spelling  very serisosly here . We ususally give three chances then you have to write the word 300 times and no cut and paste .... lol


Lyin' bastard! You never even went to skool!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Ah the spelling police.  Hmmm. . . Yessir, sorry, sir. Please allow me to explain and expand a bit. Grow Room, Groom. A contraction of Grow and Room. I hope that is satisfactory sir!!


you lost me but i get lost easy !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Lyin' bastard! You never even went to skool!


who you been talkin too?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> who you been talkin too?


TBH.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

I need a diversion...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> TBH.


he speaked with fork tongue I tell you !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Yep Hydra told us all about you getting kicked out of 1st grade.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep Hydra told us all about you getting kicked out of 1st grade.


Listen ..1st grade was the longest three years of my life ....But I did it .


----------



## BillyK (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Now thats fking funny bro. Looks like your going to fit right in.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mostly these crazy bastards are growing Hemorrhoids
> 
> Im in Zone 8b


Yea Googled it saw the pic I'm in 8 to idk about the letter Pic didn't have that NC/SC stateline


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Listen ..1st grade was the longest three years of my life ....But I did it .


I remember my first day at school:  My father said, _"Walt, run on down to the barber shop and get a shave -- you're starting kindergarten today."_


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I remember my first day at school:  My father said, _"Walt, run on down to the barber shop and get a shave -- you're starting kindergarten today."_


Yea ok I bet he threw you the keys to the car to huh lmao


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

My mother loved my white-blond hair when I was a kid. She never let it be cut. She could give me a bath, and hang me by my hair on the clothesline out back.  I never had to wear a shirt until the fourth grade.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea ok I bet he threw you the keys to the car to huh lmao


_Car? _


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> _Car?_


What you jumped on the back of a horse and cowboyed it into kindergarten lol??


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Walt,,I heard you got caught stump breaking your milk cow.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My mother loved my white-blond hair when I was a kid. She never let it be cut. She could give me a bath, and hang me by my hair on the clothesline out back.  I never had to wear a shirt until the fourth grade.


I had really long blonde hair until around 5 it turned brown


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt,,I heard you got caught stump breaking your milk cow.


Awesome this guys a moderator I can see the sites been running great since I left lol great stuff


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

The above car mention triggered a wartime memory:

My Daddy was having a hard time starting the Ford. _*(Late Add:  The FORD cabochon on the radiator front looked like jewelry to a little kid.*_*) * 





BTW -- The handle to crank the engine was ALWAYS left in that hole in the bottom of the radiator front, unlike the pic above which no have.

He pulled up the wooden trap door on the passenger's side to check the 6V battery... it could make a little spark, so it wasn't shorted.  When the trap door was open, you could see all the way to the ground through the hole.  The battery was in a sorta open box.

Then he fussed with advancing the spark thingy on the steering wheel.

Went and pulled the crank a few more times... He opened up one side of the motor room, and THEN he noticed that the spark plug being held together with rubber tape had fallen into two pieces.

Taped the sparkie back together with more tape, pulled again on the crank... and YAY!! The car started.

We went for a ride with me in the back.  The seats were stuffed with Spanish moss.  TINS.

When running boards went out of style, I think cars lost some charm.  

And as long as I am thinking 75+ years ago, do you know a quick-and-dirty method to stop a radiator leak?  Crack an egg or two into the radiator. 

Won't last long, but it will last longer that driving with a dry radiator.  Daddy did that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt,,I heard you got caught stump breaking your milk cow.


Ever try a milking machine?  Think about it, you innocent.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> he speaked with fork tongue I tell you !


Yeah, and sheep lie!


Unca Walt said:


> Ever try a milking machine?  Think about it, you innocent.


Don't EVER try it. They don't quit 'til they get at least a gallon.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

More about Daddy's old Ford:  It had wooden spokes in the wheels.  TINS.

OH!!  And I remember the guy coming by who sharpened knives and stuff.  His truck had solid rubber tires, and it was chain-driven like a ginormous bicycle.

It looked EXACTLY like this -- I remember him coming by one day when it was raining.  The knife-sharpener guy could not drive very fast, because there was simply no protection from weather:


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats fking funny bro. Looks like your going to fit right in.


Yep !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My mother loved my white-blond hair when I was a kid. She never let it be cut. She could give me a bath, and hang me by my hair on the clothesline out back.  I never had to wear a shirt until the fourth grade.


any pictures on the internet?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> More about Daddy's old Ford:  It had wooden spokes in the wheels.  TINS.


Old friend of mine sold a lathe that came out of the Ford (Dearborn?) plant that was used to make the wooden spokes.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old friend of mine sold a lathe that came out of the Ford (Dearborn?) plant that was used to make the wooden spokes.


Walt Owns it now I would put money on it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> any pictures on the internet?


1943 My third birthday.  I got a second-hand monkey and I loved it.  Holding it here.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> 1943 My third birthday.  I got a second-hand monkey and I loved it.  Holding it here.
> 
> View attachment 291973


handsome !


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

That pic was taken the day he taught me how to swim.  We got in a canoe, and he paddled us out in our lake.  Then he threw me in.

The hard part was getting out of the sack.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

Fargin furnace is working again....$1,000 later.  Been another great day. I finally get to sit.

Beside the furnace fiasco I had one last plant to trim.  Done.  Been a long 3 days.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Fargin furnace is working again....$1,000 later.  Been another great day. I finally get to sit.
> 
> Beside the furnace fiasco I had one last plant to trim.  Done.  Been a long 3 days.


$1000 I hope they replace the unit with a new one. Dang always at their mercy. Bastards............... Sorry Bro


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

When I moved in my house it had an old 35 yr old oil furnace Repco brand (real Sheit cheapo)
I replaced it myself with a weil mcclane (spelling) cost me $800 delivered into my basement, I then plumbed it in and fired her up with a little reworking of the pipes .
I learned from the time I was 12 yrs old how to fix household items . 
My Dad left home and I was the Man. Sucked big time but taught me great responsibility also.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Ever try to move a 5 section cast iron boiler by ones self
It can be done but very carefully.
Glad it worked out for you Putes


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Fargin furnace is working again....$1,000 later.  Been another great day. I finally get to sit.
> 
> Beside the furnace fiasco I had one last plant to trim.  Done.  Been a long 3 days.


what did they  do?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ever try to move a 5 section cast iron boiler by ones self
> It can be done but very carefully.
> Glad it worked out for you Putes


My back started hurting just reading that comment lol


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im in NY .When i have bought plants from vendors ( fig ,strawberrys ,ect) they usually say what zone you can grow it at .


I've seen those zones. When you buy vegetable seeds, the instructions are the same, but timing is different for different zones. Zones you use for instructions depend on where you live 

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've seen those zones. When you buy vegetable seeds, the instructions are the same, but timing is different for different zones. Zones you use for instructions depend on where you live
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh ok yea no pot plants begin sold here still illegal  don't know what zone I'm in


Look in "gardening" info. Like vegetable gardening. Where I live, most stuff says 5/10 or so. For something like tomatoes, which love heat, I find that an be a smidge soon. 

They are out there doing well, then cooler couple days, combined with rain, my tomatoes fail. Kind of play it by ear. My current house really doesn't have a garden space, to many trees.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> May 8th is Mommas Day . I think June 1st is golden


I'm south of you and depending on particular season, I find the same dates for same reason.

I think if I did garden this year, I would grow them indoors and move them out. Never tried it. May be six of one, half dozen of the other type of outcome.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> hopefully my garlic !






that’s all I have in my little square foot garden so far but it’s early. They are growing nice tho


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 291989
> !
> that’s all I have in my little square foot garden so far but it’s early. They are growing nice tho


scapes are the best


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old friend of mine sold a lathe that came out of the Ford (Dearborn?) plant that was used to make the wooden spokes.


I watched a documentary on charcole. Kingsford charcoal started out by being given away at Ford dealerships back then in the wooden wheel days 

Apparently Henry Ford hated any sort of waste. When the wooden wheels were made, there was tons of scrap wood  left as waste. Henry had it made into charcole and gave it away to customers at the Ford dealerships. I guess he sort of gets credit for starting the "back yard bbq" back then 

Eventually the charcole outfit was sold off and that became Kingsford Charcoal.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Fargin furnace is working again....$1,000 later.  Been another great day. I finally get to sit.
> 
> Beside the furnace fiasco I had one last plant to trim.  Done.  Been a long 3 days.


Blower motor?

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I watched a documentary on charcole. Kingsford charcoal started out by being given away at Ford dealerships back then in the wooden wheel days
> 
> Apparently Henry Ford hated any sort of waste. When the wooden wheels were made, there was tons of  into charcole and gave it away to customers at the Ford dealerships. I guess he sort of gets credit for starting the "back yard bbq" back then
> 
> ...


Very cool ! I started with briquettes ,Im all hardwood now I have a green egg which I love like a fat boy loves cake ..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Blower motor?
> 
> Bubba


Either that ,a caterpillar drive, or the main  reactor....
could be the hyperbolic chamber now that i think about with a bent thrust bearing ....


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Very cool ! I started with briquettes ,Im all hardwood now I have a green egg which I love like a fat boy loves cake ..


I'm in heavy bar b que territory and we have an outfit to that caters to local joints and they have every conceivable type of wood and charcoal. I usually use good old hickory. Sadly, being lazy some days I just fire up the gas grill. Sacrilegious I know....

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm in heavy bar b que territory and we have an outfit to that caters to local joints and they have every conceivable type of wood and charcoal. I usually use good old hickory. Sadly, being lazy some days I just fire up the gas grill. Sacrilegious I know....
> 
> Bubba


Its more of a bigger deal so when i fire up the egg im not just cooking a hamburger Im cooking for a small army.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Blower motor?
> 
> Bubba


Igniter.  And a few other minor things.  Furnace is original...built the house in 95.  New squirrel cage a few years ago.  Burner is still good.  New furnace in the near future....a/c not long after.


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm in heavy bar b que territory and we have an outfit to that caters to local joints and they have every conceivable type of wood and charcoal. I usually use good old hickory. Sadly, being lazy some days I just fire up the gas grill. Sacrilegious I know....
> 
> Bubba


Yes... Yes it is. If you're gonna use gas, may as well cook in the house.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I watched a documentary on charcole. Kingsford charcoal started out by being given away at Ford dealerships back then in the wooden wheel days
> 
> Apparently Henry Ford hated any sort of waste. When the wooden wheels were made, there was tons of scrap wood  left as waste. Henry had it made into charcole and gave it away to customers at the Ford dealerships. I guess he sort of gets credit for starting the "back yard bbq" back then
> 
> ...


Very believable. They used hickory to make the spokes, and hickory is great for grilling.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Igniter.  And a few other minor things.  Furnace is original...built the house in 95.  New squirrel cage a few years ago.  Burner is still good.  New furnace in the near future....a/c not long after.


I thought it was a thrust bearing ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Very believable. They used hickory to make the spokes, and hickory is great for grilling.


I find when  I smoke i only put enough wood for a hour  ,i have over smoked stuff . Malcolm Reed is the man .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Well boys and girls, Mickey's big hand is on the 9 and his little hand is heading for the one, so I guess it's time to call it a night for all my shipmates. If I'm not laughing with Buddha come tomorrow, I'll be seeing all of ya's in the morning.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 31, 2022)

Hurt.. pain.. anger.. rage..

Some social distancing may be in order...


----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2022)

Good morning I'm up early.  I'm in zone 8 and will be plant outside this year.  I'm going to cook some french fry.  Good day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 291987


I live 'zackly on the borderline of 9 and 10 just about where it meets the ocean.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Either that ,a caterpillar drive, or the main  reactor....
> could be the hyperbolic chamber now that i think about with a bent thrust bearing ....


Busted trilithium crystal.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Hurt.. pain.. anger.. rage..
> 
> Some social distancing may be in order...


???


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

What up Papa. Glad ya dropped by brother. Now get your butt to bed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

I usually gits up at about 4:30AM


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I usually gits up at about 4:30AM


so do  i to pee...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought it was a thrust bearing ....


I was thinking more the flux capacitor may have come out of sync and needed to have the anti-grav unit readjusted so the warp matrix with brought back into balance specs .




Good thing it was only the igniter the FC can cost and arm and a leg


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> so do  i to pee...


Ok are you Rift
Or am I raft?


----------



## stain (Mar 31, 2022)

A double hit of coffee and it's off weeeeeeeee go........

these were started in feb 2020 in a cold frame. This pic apr 15/20. I'm a month behind this year. 
Up potting today and will try to take pics.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Very believable. They used hickory to make the spokes, and hickory is great for grilling.


You should ask Walt Im sure he worked there as a child


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ok are you Rift
> Or am I raft?


I think you both qualify for both


----------



## BillyK (Mar 31, 2022)

Ya gotta love a textbook with a good spoof.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I find when  I smoke i only put enough wood for a hour  ,i have over smoked stuff . Malcolm Reed is the man .


Morning Rift.......................


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was thinking more the flux capacitor may have come out of sync and needed to have the anti-grav unit readjusted so the warp matrix with brought back into balance specs .
> View attachment 292090
> Good thing it was only the igniter the FC can cost and arm and a leg


got a point i totaly forgot about that ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning Rift.......................


morning Raft ..!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Igniter.  And a few other minor things.  Furnace is original...built the house in 95.  New squirrel cage a few years ago.  Burner is still good.  New furnace in the near future....a/c not long after.


Ignitors. Furnace repair man's best friend. Many, not all obviously of the ignitor problems just require removal of the little metal stick part and rub it with extremely fine sand paper or a scuffed up dollar bill. This only works so many times.

Mine wouldn't fire up, guy came undid one screw and removed the rod dusted it off fine Emory paper, worked great. 90 dollar service call took 5 minutes.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> morning Raft ..!


Actually it’s riff and raff like riffraff


----------



## Bubba (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I find when  I smoke i only put enough wood for a hour  ,i have over smoked stuff . Malcolm Reed is the man .


Not in these parts, probably too hot. Low and slow, 250ish smoke for hours if brisket.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Plan on repotting my spring plants in 2 gallon cloth pots today after getting perlite and the dog walk not necessarily in that order. Hope they last in the 2 gallon cloth pots till ready for outside and tent final repot. A couple are stretching  I’m gonna sink them down a bit lower and adjust the lighting again


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning I'm up early.  I'm in zone 8 and will be plant outside this year.  I'm going to cook some french fry.  Good day.


You just made my empty guts growl. Diets suck!


BillyK said:


> Ya gotta love a textbook with a good spoof.
> 
> View attachment 292091


Had to laugh. I raised three Western Canadian geese years ago. They came in my house frequently. Sweet birds 'til the male went nuts and killed half a dozen Rouen ducks of mine before I could get to the pen and stop him.
Had to get a "pet" permit from the DNR with an inspection. Guy looked at my set up and noticed the birds hadn't been pinioned. He told me if I took the top off of the pen, I wouldn't need the license 'cause they'd have free access to the sky 24/7. I told him I'd pay the five bucks to keep the hawks from eating the ducks. He smiled and told me if he died and came back as a Canadian goose, he'd hope to live here.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 31, 2022)

44F @ 80% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 50F.

I spent some quality time organizing our home garage and can now see the floor and touch all four walls.  Tomorrow we will haul more stuff from my storage garage so as to be able to finish clearing this one out enough to again use as a shop and lab.

Miss Layla scored seven tennis balls on her walk this morning, so as to start a new collection.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Wow what a cool battery powered sprayer 




Wonder how it would be for doing the bugs and PWM on plants?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

The HYDRA Knows


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 44F @ 80% RH, cloudy with showers and predicted to reach 50F.
> 
> I spent some quality time organizing our home garage and can now see the floor and touch all four walls.  Tomorrow we will haul more stuff from my storage garage so as to be able to finish clearing this one out enough to again use as a shop and lab.
> 
> ...


Teach her to retrieve wallets and don't pay too close of attention to the pocket material attached.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Ahoy, shipmates! Drop the main sails and run on foresails only. Windy as all get out. Got the trees doing the boogaloo.


----------



## BillyK (Mar 31, 2022)

hey Now,
New toy landing tonight. Just invested in an Arizer Extreme Q. I'm pretty psyched, pulmonary doc suggested it. I usually use a bong and that's not really optimal at my age I suppose. Especially since I smoked C butts for 25 years, but that was long ago. Even so she said it had an impact. . .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

BillyK said:


> hey Now,
> New toy landing tonight. Just invested in an Arizer Extreme Q. I'm pretty psyched, pulmonary doc suggested it. I usually use a bong and that's not really optimal at my age I suppose. Especially since I smoked C butts for 25 years, but that was long ago. Even so she said it had an impact. . .


My doc suggested a vape pen. Could never use one made me cough really bad plus they didn’t make marlboro light flavor. I hated all those sweet flavors but tried it with butterscotch for a bit. I did buy the dabudda vaporizer a couple years ago. Haven’t tried it in a while will have to break it out. I think maybe it also made me cough plus keeping the tube clean drove me crazy. Perhaps the newness wore off or I just like smoking marleys to much


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

BillyK said:


> hey Now,
> New toy landing tonight. Just invested in an Arizer Extreme Q. I'm pretty psyched, pulmonary doc suggested it. I usually use a bong and that's not really optimal at my age I suppose. Especially since I smoked C butts for 25 years, but that was long ago. Even so she said it had an impact. . .


I like My Q , an d believe @Unca Walt loves his when he fills his bags and gets High.
My Q is table top like the Volcano Vape and does dry flowers , I also Have the Solo2 same company out of Canada. I have extra glass pipes that I load a few up for all night Vaping on my night stand next to bed. I use the solo mostly and I like it .
Using dry flowers once again.


----------



## BillyK (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I like My Q , an d believe @Unca Walt loves his when he fills his bags and gets High.
> My Q is table top like the Volcano Vape and does dry flowers , I also Have the Solo2 same company out of Canada. I have extra glass pipes that I load a few up for all night Vaping on my night stand next to bed. I use the solo mostly and I like it .
> Using dry flowers once again.


Cool thanks. I have the solo and like it a lot. Usually only for travel though. So when I looked or a desktop the Q seemed a natural choice. But like @SubmarineGirl I like a good smoke!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ahoy, shipmates! Drop the main sails and run on foresails only. Windy as all get out. Got the trees doing the boogaloo.



Break out the storm hankies.............


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Billy I would suggest starting out around 340 degF and when it is hot slowly start to draw in a vape full , It takes a little learning curve as far as temps and when to re-adjust the temp up by 10degs at a time , I go from 340 all the way up to 390 F. then dump the tube and move on when ready to next.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

OK just saw you have the solo, The Q works like the solo.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 31, 2022)

Based on his awards dress, after time in jail, Snipes now identifies as a woman.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Cool thanks. I have the solo and like it a lot. Usually only for travel though. So when I looked or a desktop the Q seemed a natural choice. But like @SubmarineGirl I like a good smoke!


We’ll be sure to let us know how it is. I just found mine. May break it out again just to see why again I quit using it


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, thanks to Ness, I've gone through half a roll of paper towels keeping the drool off my keyboard. Remembered an old trick; When I cook, I don't eat much. Something about smelling the stuff cooking is satisfying enough to stop me from pigging out, so I cobbled up a Italian meatball recipe to try and duplicate the ones I ate and loved at a now defunct restaurant. Ate one, too. Think I mighta got it figured out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

Stop flirting with Ness. Flattery will get you nowhere Ya old Horney toad.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

I'd have drooled all day if YOU mentioned making french fries!

I've been torturing myself for the last few days by watching cooking vids on YouTube. Same effect, drool.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

Sup dudes.  Oh and dudettes.  Damn you can sure get shit done when you don't have to spend the day on scissor duty.  I hit the grow store, the nursery, hardware store and picked up one of my hearing aids in for repair.  Even worked in the garden a bit this morning. 

Time for a Jacuzzi and out to dinner.


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

all I did was have lunch with some old friends...seems the bong has slowed my roll for the day...nice way to piss the day away...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

Well its quitting time. Gotta grab my shit and get the fk out of this office.
See you mean old bastards and Ladies later.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Based on his awards dress, after time in jail, Snipes now identifies as a woman.
> 
> View attachment 292128


Weedhopper has the same outfit, he wears it at my weekly whippings


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop flirting with Ness. Flattery will get you nowhere Ya old Horney toad.


Yep
!st he drove away the Green tractor gal
and he better not drive Nessy away


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We’ll be sure to let us know how it is. I just found mine. May break it out again just to see why again I quit using it
> View attachment 292129


Sub
I have never been able to get the smell or flavor that a good joint of dank would produce , it was hard for me to transition from joint to the vape. Taste is totally different .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh ya missed me didn't ya Joe


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

I was watching the Old man in the Cave talking today
I am sure he is out of his fooking mind now.
I always loved this episode of the Twilight Zone


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Where's My Boo


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

I know Hippie is tipping a few colds ones back by now LOL
Weedhoppers stuck in traffic on US80 or trying to run the other drivers over in his supped up Avalanche


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh ya missed me didn't ya Joe


I missed you terribly !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I missed you terribly !


You complete me LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You complete me LOL


almost got me with my afternoon coffee !!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

And one for my Fav Unca


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Come on tell me the two guys with the teeth did get ya


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

OK I feel Better , 
Sometimes I feel as if I am the only one here
But then there's JOE


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks Joe


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

Sounds like a stormy romance.  Who gets to be on top.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sub
> I have never been able to get the smell or flavor that a good joint of dank would produce , it was hard for me to transition from joint to the vape. Taste is totally different .


Yes I guess it has its place. I don’t particularly like a lot of gadgetry to deal with. Almost feels like a medical procedure sometimes plus I can’t stand how that clear tube looks after smoking for a while. It helps my buzz to be smoking out of clear clean glass. I have a twisty blunt always ready when I’m doing a onesie that I also keep super clean.  I noticed that they have a cleaning kit that comes with a pretty kermit green tube im sure so you can’t see the junk inside.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

This has to be Hoppers Truck it just sped by Highway patrol


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Sounds like a stormy romance.  Who gets to be on top.


No comment until the time limit has expired


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

I wish I could remember the movie it was from^^^^^ the line above


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wish I could remember the movie it was from^^^^^ the line above


OK found it
THE HUMAN BOMB (jimnolt.com)


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Come on tell me the two guys with the teeth did get ya


got me !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I guess it has its place. I don’t particularly like a lot of gadgetry to deal with. Almost feels like a medical procedure sometimes plus I can’t stand how that clear tube looks after smoking for a while. It helps my buzz to be smoking out of clear clean glass. I have a twisty blunt always ready when I’m doing a onesie that I also keep super clean.  I noticed that they have a cleaning kit that comes with a pretty kermit green tube im sure so you can’t see the junk inside.


Soak the tubing in a solution of Oxyclean overnight


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> This has to be Hoppers Truck it just sped by Highway patrol
> View attachment 292150


I bet no one texts on their phone at a light with that behind ya


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> No comment until the time limit has expired


oh superman !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I bet no one texts on their phone at a light with that behind ya


I would take it downtown and cause a wee bit of ruckus


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> oh superman !


Winner Loved the old Superman a time when TV shows were good not the crap we see nowadays


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I know Hippie is tipping a few colds ones back by now LOL
> Weedhoppers stuck in traffic on US80 or trying to run the other drivers over in his supped up Avalanche
> View attachment 292142


Nope. You're either two days late or one day early with your prediction. Ain't mad atcha, though.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. You're either two days late or one day early with your prediction. Ain't mad atcha, though.


You Sneaky pete , you are a hard one to tie down


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Almost time for Boo to wake up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Almost time for Boo to wake up


I thought this was boos bedtime…


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Now I know there are a few original Thunderbird fans here


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292154


scenes like these always choke me up . When you hear a Mother scream seeing their kid for the first time in a long time . The doggies seeing their loved ones is the best ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

This commercial always gets me ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This commercial always gets me ...



Ya Got me


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ya Got me


I dont watch tv and i have never seen this as a tv commercial . When I see the eye contact and he snaps to attention as a soldier  would ,moves me ...


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

it moved me but then again, I'm a softy inside...abuse an animal and you get to see the other side...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I dont watch tv and i have never seen this as a tv commercial . When I see the eye contact and he snaps to attention as a soldier  would ,moves me ...


I meant the concept of it. Things like that always bring a small tear to the corner of ones eye. We come from a different time Jow, most young people will never understand a video such as this, unless they served or had a Military Father figure.
I as I am sure you do see a lot of my Dad in the old man as well as us in the young soldier.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> it moved me but then again, I'm a softy inside...abuse an animal and you get to see the other side...


I was about to say What Moved LOL
Yes it touches the soul of us older ones, wheres Unca


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> it moved me but then again, I'm a softy inside...abuse an animal and you get to see the other side...


me 2 . I feel bad when I go to a bird store to buy a toy for my bird and see all the any birds with out a home .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me 2 . I feel bad when I go to a bird store to buy a toy for my bird and see all the any birds with out a home .


Do you tear a small hole in bag for on the way home?


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

I lose it when I see someone abusing their dog, I've almost been arrested for jumping a guy that was dragging his dog down the street in town...oddly, the tree I hang all my feeders on is the same tree I shoot squirrels in...lots of broken bark after 22 years...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I meant the concept of it. Things like that always bring a small tear to the corner of ones eye. We come from a different time Jow, most young people will never understand a video such as this, unless they served or had a Military Father figure.
> I as I am sure you do see a lot of my Dad in the old man as well as us in the young soldier.


I was always  taught to respect people ,the law ( when possible) Women ,animals , and much respect and support for our Vets .This aint a political thread I know but our Vets should be lacking and not wanting for anything . Only the best will do .end of story . We have some woke mentality in this country to take care of other countrys and leave these folks hanging . I know a Marine capt who was in Germany during Chernobyl and got cancer.He went thru some crap to get help .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Do you tear a small hole in bag for on the way home?


no but next door to my bird shop is a great pizzeria !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no but next door to my bird shop is a great pizzeria !


Wanna split a large pie


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

gotta have sausage on it, red and green peppers too...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I lose it when I see someone abusing their dog, I've almost been arrested for jumping a guy that was dragging his dog down the street in town...oddly, the tree I hang all my feeders on is the same tree I shoot squirrels in...lots of broken bark after 22 years...


My boy is treated like a Pasha ! He is so sweet but a stinky boy who can clear a room quicker than swat ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> gotta have sausage on it, red and green peppers too...


Grandmas Pie


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wanna split a large pie


I had 2 slices today ..


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My boy is treated like a Pasha ! He is so sweet but a stinky boy who can clear a room quicker than swat ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I had 2 slices today ..


Cheater


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

I consider my self fortunate we have exceptional pizza on LI if you know where to go and I always know where to go. I had 2 pizzerias some restaurants ,deli and 2 bakeries for customers


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

o ahead, ask me if he bites...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

think this may be a repeat


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> gotta have sausage on it, red and green peppers too...


Give me two more weeks and add double peperoni and I'm in. I'll even buy!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Give me two more weeks and add double peperoni and I'm in. I'll even buy!


I used to run with the Braciole Brothers in my youth ...


----------



## boo (Mar 31, 2022)

I worked for the Trafficante family to pay my way thru college...boy did I get an education...I earned and was given the rights to the entire campus of UT...they supplied me and I fufilled my obligation every friday evening...I was a bad boy 50 years ago...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

I ate braciole ! I wasnt a good boy but I kept a low profile , Got arrested twice both on gun charges with growing and procuring a cheaper form of electricity


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone know whats coming out tomorrow???


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Check out the what are you listening to thread!! Killer stuff


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I worked for the Trafficante family to pay my way thru college...boy did I get an education...I earned and was given the rights to the entire campus of UT...they supplied me and I fufilled my obligation every friday evening...I was a bad boy 50 years ago...


When I retired, the feds came up with a law that said you can't make more money retired than you did working. My union got around it by taking 40K out of my fund and put it in a separate annuity. A guy by the name of Joseph Gambino was the head of the annuity. I took a 20% hit and drew out every nickel. I could see it winding up lost in some banana republic somewhere. My tax man said it was a wise move.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Anyone know whats coming out tomorrow???


Chili today hot tamale ...


Hippie420 said:


> When I retired, the feds came up with a law that said you can't make more money retired than you did working. My union got around it by taking 40K out of my fund and put it in a separate annuity. A guy by the name of Joseph Gambino was the head of the annuity. I took a 20% hit and drew out every nickel. I could see it winding up lost in some banana republic somewhere. My tax man said it was a wise move.


FOGETABOUT IT...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Check out the what are you listening to thread!! Killer stuff


You talkin' 'bout the twangin' eddie stuff or the grunge rock Papa was playing?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

RHCP been rocking threw what 4 decades and still got that sound


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> RHCP been rocking threw what 4 decades and still got that sound


God, has it been that long? Now I'm really feeling old.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> God, has it been that long? Now I'm really feeling old.


Yup yup freaky style 85 then blood sugar sex magic was 91


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Then one hot min in 95 and Californication which is the album that blew up was 99


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Man I'm way to paranoid about these seeds heating pad is on medium I put a fan over top of them to dry the soil some man I should have let the go longer in the paper towel and bag


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Oh great creator of the universe please please  help these little seed pop up into the great world and stop my worrying thank you creator


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Wow that was cool to watch says 28 days so I'm just being paranoid they will be fine kindbud just give them time lol I'm a horrible over thinker drives me crazy  sometimes


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ya might want to lose the fan. If they get too dry, they won't pop.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

Well Mouseketeers, it looks like everyone's bailed off the island. Big telepathic hugs and sweet dreams heading out to all my shipmates.


----------



## Carty (Apr 1, 2022)

Today is gonna be interesting... wife got tricked into an all day baby sitting job she thought was for a few hours...

Going to have a 3mos old here from 7:30am to 3pm.  Calgon, take me away.  My wife's nephews new baby girl and
she's a tough little girl who loves to throw hands.  Flip people off, it's just a baby curling finger thing, but she does.
a LOT..  lmao.  she's from a redneck family who have 3 pitbulls and are kids raising kids really..  but, if they are going
to work and not play, we can help out.  

Still....  AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...   hehe.   I hear a carwash calling me..  maybe get the oil changed while I wait.  Hmmmm?


----------



## BillyK (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We’ll be sure to let us know how it is. I just found mine. May break it out again just to see why again I quit using it
> View attachment 292129


Worked okay, could have been better. Not a huge amount of vapor. I get more, a lot actually, from the Solo. I think it’s down to how I load it. I’ll try some more tonight. Got totally wrecked trying to figure it out. But hey, it’s a rough job but someone has to do it!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Worked okay, could have been better. Not a huge amount of vapor. I get more, a lot actually, from the Solo. I think it’s down to how I load it. I’ll try some more tonight. Got totally wrecked trying to figure it out. But hey, it’s a rough job but someone has to do it!!


I’m sure you will get better at it after playing around with the temp to get things just right plus get stoned in the process.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh great creator of the universe please please  help these little seed pop up into the great world and stop my worrying thank you creator


I ask that for my friend too !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well Mouseketeers, it looks like everyone's bailed off the island. Big telepathic hugs and sweet dreams heading out to all my shipmates.



got to get coffee b4 that !


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Wow that was cool to watch says 28 days so I'm just being paranoid they will be fine kindbud just give them time lol I'm a horrible over thinker drives me crazy  sometimes



That was fantastic.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That was fantastic.


 



 No ,that was nice ,this is fantastic...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I like My Q , an d believe @Unca Walt loves his when he fills his bags and gets High.
> My Q is table top like the Volcano Vape and does dry flowers , I also Have the Solo2 same company out of Canada. I have extra glass pipes that I load a few up for all night Vaping on my night stand next to bed. I use the solo mostly and I like it .
> Using dry flowers once again.


You be right.  Even the competition calls my Volcano "legendary" and it is.  But apparently there is something even beyond:  I got mine only because the great guy that had it wanted the upgraded-upgrade new sooper precision Volcano.  Temp control to degree-fraction, amongst other things.  

There is a secondary benefit to a Volcano:  The bags come in a set of four.  If you take one for use as a re-breather when toking on a glass tube (exhale into the bag), when the bag gets puffed up, just put down the glass pipe and recirculate the bag's contents until clear... which _you _won't be.

I did not understand at first what you (and the Q company) meant by "dry flowers only".

That is, until sumbarine girl mentiioned vapes.  The Volcano can do vapes.  It has an attachment.  I do not have any gooey stuff, and really do not need any.  I love my Volcano used just as it is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 292203
> No ,that was nice ,this is fantastic...


What a perfectly proportioned, pretty lady!!  She would be irresistible and deadly if she was a redhead.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What a perfectly proportioned, pretty lady!!  She would be irresistible and deadly if she was a redhead.


She could do major damage just the way she is !


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop flirting with Ness. Flattery will get you nowhere Ya old Horney toad.


Yuppers... Horny as a sackful of toads, and dying to let a few outa the sack. <-- Old Texas sayin'


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> This has to be Hoppers Truck it just sped by Highway patrol
> View attachment 292150


When Scooter was in college, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc gave him our old light grey Toyota Corona.  

But I outfitted it with 3' rockets.  One on each fender.  Sorta looked like the one above.

And I painted the whole rear side panel was so it looked like the plaster finish of the fender had broken off, exposing the brick wall under it.

He loved it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This commercial always gets me ...



OMIGAWD, joe...

You actually got this ole sojer all teary.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OMIGAWD, joe...
> 
> You actually got this ole sojer all teary.


EVERY TIME I WATCH THIS I GET TEARY EYES EVERY TIME  WITH OUT FAIL..... I NEVER SERVED AND I STILL HAVE THAT REACTION


----------



## BillyK (Apr 1, 2022)

What’s growing in your garden?
Me, I got some grape vines waiting to go outside.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

I planted a big bed of strawberrys and hopefully garlic thats not small , we have black raspberrys ,red ones and about 8 fig trees hoping they made it !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> EVERY TIME I WATCH THIS I GET TEARY EYES EVERY TIME  WITH OUT FAIL..... I NEVER SERVED AND I STILL HAVE THAT REACTION


Especially when he sees his grandpa and SNAPS into attention . What soldiers do...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

I have garlic planted last fall, new blackberry vines that were gifted to me last year coming up (Need to figure out something easy for them to climb on), my blueberry bush is in bloom now looks like I’ll get even more than last year. Also we Just happened to buy Mr Hunts house. I never met Mr hunt and Mr Hunt has passed now but was a master gardener and left my yard full of every kind of blooming flower and trees after building this house and living here since the early 60s. There is something always blooming and I discover new plants and flowers all the time coming up. I feel super lucky to live with all the flowers but probably need to learn more about them so I can keep them happy.  I have zero experience with flowers as where we moved from for 30+ years in Ga we had deer and other wildlife making it impossible to even try. I did have a fenced in area for garden veggies and a really nice kitchen garden close to the house which I also shared with the critters on occasion.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

"Constant kindness can accomplish much. As the sun makes ice melt, kindness causes misunderstanding, mistrust, and hostility to evaporate." Albert Schweitzer - Humanitarian , Electrician  (1875 - 1965 )
He died when I was 10 years old ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have garlic planted last fall, new blackberry vines that were gifted to me last year coming up (Need to figure out something easy for them to climb on), my blueberry bush is in bloom now looks like I’ll get even more than last year. Also we Just happened to buy Mr Hunts house. I never met Mr hunt and Mr Hunt has passed now but was a master gardener and left my yard full of every kind of blooming flower and trees after building this house and living here since the early 60s. There is something always blooming and I discover new plants and flowers all the time coming up. I feel super lucky to live with all the flowers but probably need to learn more about them so I can keep them happy.  I have zero experience with flowers as where we moved from for 30+ years in Ga we had deer and other wildlife making it impossible to even try. I did have a fenced in area for garden veggies and a really nice kitchen garden close to the house which I also shared with the critters on occasion.


I have bought cattle panel and 4 inch pressure treated poles and made walls for our climbing stuff.
We had a invasion of bamboo and cleared it out and made 6 raised beds. 
My honey went way to crazy and it is a lot for 2 old farts


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have garlic planted last fall, new blackberry vines that were gifted to me last year coming up (Need to figure out something easy for them to climb on), my blueberry bush is in bloom now looks like I’ll get even more than last year. Also we Just happened to buy Mr Hunts house. I never met Mr hunt and Mr Hunt has passed now but was a master gardener and left my yard full of every kind of blooming flower and trees after building this house and living here since the early 60s. There is something always blooming and I discover new plants and flowers all the time coming up. I feel super lucky to live with all the flowers but probably need to learn more about them so I can keep them happy.  I have zero experience with flowers as where we moved from for 30+ years in Ga we had deer and other wildlife making it impossible to even try. I did have a fenced in area for garden veggies and a really nice kitchen garden close to the house which I also shared with the critters on occasion.


You got me thinkin and I am now in such a tizzy ima gonna have to get adjusted again and its not even 9 yet !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have garlic planted last fall, new blackberry vines that were gifted to me last year coming up (Need to figure out something easy for them to climb on), my blueberry bush is in bloom now looks like I’ll get even more than last year. Also we Just happened to buy Mr Hunts house. I never met Mr hunt and Mr Hunt has passed now but was a master gardener and left my yard full of every kind of blooming flower and trees after building this house and living here since the early 60s. There is something always blooming and I discover new plants and flowers all the time coming up. I feel super lucky to live with all the flowers but probably need to learn more about them so I can keep them happy.  I have zero experience with flowers as where we moved from for 30+ years in Ga we had deer and other wildlife making it impossible to even try. I did have a fenced in area for garden veggies and a really nice kitchen garden close to the house which I also shared with the critters on occasion.


We are lucky  so far deer are not in this neighborhood yet ,but when one finds out it will be a buffet


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

And sooooo...... after about 2 days being paranoid worrying about the seeds I transplanted Tuesday in the dirt Kindbud masked up gloved up and started a very precise surgery surgical pealing back lay after layer threw all 10 and proud to say surgery was mostly a success there are 7 germinating seeds with there tails digging down into the dirt and 3 that looks as they gave up or need more paper towel time to maybe possibly grow so I removed those 3 and gently covered the 7 up using very thin lay of soil and preformed sutures on the 7 putting covers over the tops and now Kindbud wipes his brow and turns the heater on low and sits down to have his morning pain pill and a smoke and report his findings to the group of awesome guys and girls he's happy to be back with


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have bought cattle panel and 4 inch pressure treated poles and made walls for our climbing stuff.
> We had a invasion of bamboo and cleared it out and made 6 raised beds.
> My honey went way to crazy and it is a lot for 2 old farts


I’ll have to find something around 3-4 ft wide for them to climb on or maybe move them to a different place. how Tall does it need to be for blackberries?  Also I understand about going crazy with a big garden then having to keep up with it. Maybe that’s why the good lord only left me these two square foot areas to plant veggies in. I planted eggplants and tomatoes in one and peppers I. The other last year with great success and plan to do it again this year. My eggplant seedlings were started after I finally found a home for the clones I had in there. They are up about an inch now and I’m excited that I started them myself from organic seeds. 



these are my two beds. I’m digging up along a fence to put some bush beans this year too. I hope I don’t dig up anything important as I’m sure there are all kinds of flowers on that same fence line.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud,,,,I told ya it would work. Just need steady surgical hands .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Submaringirl. I like the way you built your box with those bricks with slots. That's a great idea. My dumbass always used screws. Your way is so much simpler and easier to change out. Don't think I've ever seen those bricks or i just wasn't paying attention. Do they have a name?

My blackberries climb up my fence and over my trellis and onto my roof if i don't redirect them. They can get very tall or spread out.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Kindbud,,,,I told ya it would work. Just need steady surgical hands .


Yup plant surgery lol looks like some will be popping in the next day and some will take a few more days but they don't have to push threw the 1/4 inch of soil anymore making it easy for them lol well thank God that paranoia is gone.... did I do something wrong.... was the seeds too early out of the paper towels..... was it to cold..... was something wrong with the dirt.... NO MAN EVERY THING IS FINE GIVE IT TIME HATE OVER THINKING ABOUT STUFF AND DWELLING ON IT had to take 3 sleeping pills to knock me out last night lol


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll have to find something around 3-4 ft wide for them to climb on or maybe move them to a different place. how Tall does it need to be for blackberries?  Also I understand about going crazy with a big garden then having to keep up with it. Maybe that’s why the good lord only left me these two square foot areas to plant veggies in. I planted eggplants and tomatoes in one and peppers I. The other last year with great success and plan to do it again this year. My eggplant seedlings were started after I finally found a home for the clones I had in there. They are up about an inch now and I’m excited that I started them myself from organic seeds. View attachment 292217
> 
> these are my two beds. I’m digging up along a fence to put some bush beans this year too. I hope I don’t dig up anything important as I’m sure there are all kinds of flowers on that same fence line.


The cattle panel is 50 in high . I set them a foot above grade and nail them in place with u nails .
I cut the cattle panel with bolt cutters and go max 12 feet which gives you a 4 foot piece left over


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yup plant surgery lol looks like some will be popping in the next day and some will take a few more days but they don't have to push threw the 1/4 inch of soil anymore making it easy for them lol well thank God that paranoia is gone.... did I do something wrong.... was the seeds too early out of the paper towels..... was it to cold..... was something wrong with the dirt.... NO MAN EVERY THING IS FINE GIVE IT TIME HATE OVER THINKING ABOUT STUFF AND DWELLING ON IT had to take 3 sleeping pills to knock me out last night lol


you needs to smoke more pot ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Submaringirl. I like the way you built your box with those bricks with slots. That's a great idea. My dumbass always used screws. Your way is so much simpler and easier to change out. Don't think I've ever seen those bricks or i just wasn't paying attention. Do they have a name?
> 
> My blackberries climb up my fence and over my trellis and onto my roof if i don't redirect them. They can get very tall or spread out.


Home depot and Lowes sells em Bro
Oldcastle 7.5 in. x 7.5 in. x 5.5 in. Tan Brown Planter Wall Block 16202336 (homedepot.com)


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> And sooooo...... after about 2 days being paranoid worrying about the seeds I transplanted Tuesday in the dirt Kindbud masked up gloved up and started a very precise surgery surgical pealing back lay after layer threw all 10 and proud to say surgery was mostly a success there are 7 germinating seeds with there tails digging down into the dirt and 3 that looks as they gave up or need more paper towel time to maybe possibly grow so I removed those 3 and gently covered the 7 up using very thin lay of soil and preformed sutures on the 7 putting covers over the tops and now Kindbud wipes his brow and turns the heater on low and sits down to have his morning pain pill and a smoke and report his findings to the group of awesome guys and girls he's happy to be back with
> View attachment 292213
> View attachment 292214
> View attachment 292215
> View attachment 292216


I would play some nice piano music which may help during the procedure ,but not dental music ,they dont like that stuff....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

BillyK said:


> What’s growing in your garden?
> Me, I got some grape vines waiting to go outside.
> View attachment 292207


Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg! I've been in a 15 year battle with grapevines, and I'm not winning. Absolutely the most invasive thing on the property, save dandelions. Even the birds are on their side. I can tell everywhere a bird takes a dump after eating grapes, 'cause up jumps another grapevine. I cut down one way out back that, at the base, was wider than my wrist.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would play some nice piano music which may help during the procedure ,but not dental music ,they dont like that stuff....


Had to pay attention no music was playing wasn't listening to TV or nothing but now I'm listening to the new red hot chili peppers album unlimited love and 3 songs so far about loving alright lol


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

bamboo is a mofo
it cost around 4k+ to get rid of it and 4or 5 hundred for plastic barrier .
Where i live you could get into trouble if your bamboo invades someone elses property
We had it done and some is stil trying to come back.
I wish my hair tried half as hard ...


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

I find Horseradish is Impossible to get rid of.  Years ago I planted it in a corner of my garden.  Today I spend hours fighting it back.  It would take over the whole garden if left unchecked.  I have even sprayed Round up on it in the fall only to see it come back thicker in the spring.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Awesome the plastic wrap is steaming up they should be loving this grow little girls grow


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Look. I found a picture of the whole Misfits Gang.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Awww shit mustache gang except that one guy he's the odd guy out


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look. I found a picture of the whole Misfits Gang.
> 
> View attachment 292222


It's always the short guys who have the biggest bats


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It's always the short guys who have the biggest bats
> View attachment 292223


Lmao wow I didn't notice that but I usually dont look at guys junk area to see what there packing lol funny stuff that could just be a banana in his pants too tho could be wanting to show off for the photo lol kinda odd it's up that way what's he got a hard on when hes around the guys idk red flag


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok so jumped on the scale last night I've lost 10 pounds and got bunch of leftovers so it's splurge Day lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

The red flag is the fact that Hydra is a bone hawker!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 292225


That's dope I'll hop in I hope it's sealed up so you can hot box it good imagine that hot boxed smoke rolling out it going down the road like Creech and Chong thatd be sweet


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ok so jumped on the scale last night I've lost 10 pounds and got bunch of leftovers so it's splurge Day lol


Yer killin' me! That pic got me droolin' so bad, I went and nuked two eggs. Man, they tasted good. Figured out I'd just put 144 calories in my gullet.
Am I too old to do the finger trick like a high school girl?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll have to find something around 3-4 ft wide for them to climb on or maybe move them to a different place. how Tall does it need to be for blackberries?  Also I understand about going crazy with a big garden then having to keep up with it. Maybe that’s why the good lord only left me these two square foot areas to plant veggies in. I planted eggplants and tomatoes in one and peppers I. The other last year with great success and plan to do it again this year. My eggplant seedlings were started after I finally found a home for the clones I had in there. They are up about an inch now and I’m excited that I started them myself from organic seeds. View attachment 292217
> 
> these are my two beds. I’m digging up along a fence to put some bush beans this year too. I hope I don’t dig up anything important as I’m sure there are all kinds of flowers on that same fence line.


very cool


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Home depot and Lowes sells em Bro
> Oldcastle 7.5 in. x 7.5 in. x 5.5 in. Tan Brown Planter Wall Block 16202336 (homedepot.com)


cool! cheaper and easier than a 4x4


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey seed company sent me a email was reading there recommendations on germination and when it said some people ad a covering to keep the soil moist while germination and waiting for it to pop up.... but it says remember to pop a hole in the plastic to let it get air the plastic wrap isn't 100% tight on the pots is popping holes necessary I would think leaving it so it is a little moist and steamy in there would be better???? Thoughts???


----------



## boo (Apr 1, 2022)

as long as the medium doesn't get soggy or saturated that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## stain (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hey seed company sent me a email was reading there recommendations on germination and when it said some people ad a covering to keep the soil moist while germination and waiting for it to pop up.... but it says remember to pop a hole in the plastic to let it get air the plastic wrap isn't 100% tight on the pots is popping holes necessary I would think leaving it so it is a little moist and steamy in there would be better???? Thoughts???


Soil MUST be above 65f. (78f is perfect temp) Find or buy a cheep temp probe. They're around 5 bucks. The reason why most germinate seeds on top of fridge is it's warm from the system exchanging the heat from the inside to the outside. 
If seeds get to cold they will turn to mush....


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

stain said:


> Soil MUST be above 65f. (78f is perfect temp) Find or buy a cheep temp probe. They're around 5 bucks. The reason why most germinate seeds on top of fridge is it's warm from the system exchanging the heat from the inside to the outside.
> If seeds get to cold they will turn to mush....


They are in my room it's around 72° in my room also have a heating pad set on low that I cycle on and off to bump the temperature up just a little bit


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 1, 2022)

dang dog woke my every hour last night, severe thunderstorms all night...late start on the day, heading to the gym once again...feelin good, must have slept well other than the canine harassment...enjoy your day folks...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

boo said:


> dang dog woke my every hour last night, severe thunderstorms all night...late start on the day, heading to the gym once again...feelin good, must have slept well other than the canine harassment...enjoy your day folks...


My town could explode and my boy wouldnt wake up !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

SHAME ON Rep of the house Oregon Cliff Bentz for arguing against marijuana legalization for stupid reasons looks like it's not gonna pass


----------



## BillyK (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 292243


genius !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 292232
> Will Try and Smack


Would love to see Him.LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)

boo said:


> dang dog woke my every hour last night, severe thunderstorms all night...late start on the day, heading to the gym once again...feelin good, must have slept well other than the canine harassment...enjoy your day folks...


Mine too


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggg! I've been in a 15 year battle with grapevines, and I'm not winning. Absolutely the most invasive thing on the property, save dandelions. Even the birds are on their side. I can tell everywhere a bird takes a dump after eating grapes, 'cause up jumps another grapevine. I cut down one way out back that, at the base, was wider than my wrist.


Just give it some more time, Hips.  When I wuz a kid, back inna Olden Days, our farm had a peach orchard and a grape orchard.  We rented out the pastures for other folks' cows.

Wait!! Before I go further -- I just found a pic of the peach crop.  So it was a real peach orchard.  The output of the grape orchard was twice that amount Back In The Day.

BTW:  Note the chains on the back wheels.  Rough stagecoach road.<--TINS  Upgraded to graveled when I was a kid.  Now paved.  Jeez.







Back to why you shouldn't worry:

I went back to the farm ffteen years ago.  There is absolutely NO SIGN of either the peach orchard or the grape orchard.

HAH!! I got on a satellite map to find either orchard, and found out that not only is that ONE lane gravel road paved, it has a fargin double yellow stripe on it and is a now TWO-lane highway!!  With a fargin Route number!!

O Gawd, I am old.  I useta lay in the road for a long time, cuz woodchucks would cross it, and I could peg 'em with my single shot .22

Now it is a fargin highway.  O dear.  O me.  Lookit: That red acreage is was the grape orchard behind the garage you see in the other pic.






So just wait a half-century (mebbe throw in another few years) and the grapes will be all gone.

PS:  The red arrow is where I caught a wild chicken. And the HUGE tree by the upper part of the house is a Black Walnut tree.  Loved them.  The upper part of the house used to be a woodshed.  There is a place to hide from Injuns in the center (original) section.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ok so jumped on the scale last night I've lost 10 pounds and got bunch of leftovers so it's splurge Day lol


Saw a guy's guts blown out.  looked like that.



 Tasted OK.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> They are in my room it's around 72° in my room also have a heating pad set on low that I cycle on and off to bump the temperature up just a little bit


If your pots are on the floor. They're not @72f.... Most thermostats are about 4 foot off the floor. Air stratifies, cold air sinks hot rises. Look at it this way. Your feet are cold and your head is sweating, because the cold air is at your feet. Get them off the floor and they will warm up.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

^^^^ great post...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 1, 2022)

roster, are you still up dude...better get that ice cream and beer float and hit the bricks...jeopardy is on...


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

Watching Wild Bill. Sipping vodka and I forgot what I am smoking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

UCON  Stanford women's basketball final four bourbon and GG


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Saw a guy's guts blown out.  looked like that.
> View attachment 292251
> Tasted OK.


Lmao OK man that shit was great 4 star restaurant wouldn't serve something that good ok shit lol lmao jp


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

stain said:


> If your pots are on the floor. They're not @72f.... Most thermostats are about 4 foot off the floor. Air stratifies, cold air sinks hot rises. Look at it this way. Your feet are cold and your head is sweating, because the cold air is at your feet. Get them off the floor and they will warm up.


Idk man my feet arnt cold neither is my head but I got the heating pad on high under the box so it don't get too hot should be a fine temp well it's off to bed for me had buddy stop buy gotta be a best man for him after he purposes on Sunday and I know that's not how you spell that peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

GoodNight  my brother's from other mothers peace ✌


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

I missed singing my shipmates to bed last night. Bubble hash and beer slapped me pretty hard, and the next thing I knew, it's 0:400. Can't turn back time, but I can tell you Good Morning!
Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> UCON  Stanford women's basketball final four bourbon and GG


Tell your mother the pie was nice even though it rained Saturday.

I am just not that hip.  Whut's the "_final four bourbon and GG_"?

Every now and then the Englitch langmudge has curlicues innit:

Found missing.  

Act naturally

Pretty ugly.

Seriously funny.

Don't want nothing.

Final four bourbon and GG could be a planned drinkin' session/party mixology.  Or it could be UCON <-- ain't *uCon* a terminal emulator? (i.e. an alternative to hypterterminal)


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tell your mother the pie was nice even though it rained Saturday.
> 
> I am just not that hip.  Whut's the "_final four bourbon and GG_"?
> 
> ...


Walt She was watching womens BBall drinking Burbon smoking Gorilla glue weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tell your mother the pie was nice even though it rained Saturday.
> 
> I am just not that hip.  Whut's the "_final four bourbon and GG_"?
> 
> ...


Ok since you’re not to hip and maybe I was a bit toasted last night when I wrote that. I was watching the final four women’s basketball tournament University of Connecticut versus Stanford in the final four (last four teams) drinking gentleman jack bourbon and smoking a fatty (big joint) of gorilla glue number four


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok since you’re not to hip and maybe I was a bit toasted last night when I wrote that. I was watching the final four women’s basketball tournament University of Connecticut versus Stanford in the final four (last four teams) drinking gentleman jack bourbon and smoking a fatty (big joint) of gorilla glue number four


By the way. Did my mother make you a pie?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2022)

45F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 57F.

Progress organizing the garage yesterday but need help lifting the 180 lb Cascade TEK vacuum oven onto the bench.  Just too, too heavy and awkward..........

Dinner out tonight with old friends and I owe him a bottle of wine for some electronic work, so need to go shopping.

I'm currently dabbing a mixture of Sour Diesel live resin and THC-A isolate while smiling ear to ear. Passing left................


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Good girls now push those shells off


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks Unca Walt




Disney


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Shatterday.  Gonna be a nice day.  

Lake opened for boating this weekend and mt SIL wants to take the boat out and see if it floats.  Still have some finishing touches to get done but he is cuming in his pants to get it in the water ready or not.  Typical young whipper snapper.  

Last night I charged both the trolling motor and Garmin batteries.  Still need to get and mix gas for the 6hp motor.  Water temp is still in the low 50's so the fish are still pretty dormat.  Farg, just realized my fishing license expired on March 31st.....gotta get a new one as well. Talk about the crew with no clue.  If we don't end up drowning it will turn out to be a good day.

Mean time coffee and brewing tea for the girls.  Isn't retirement grand.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2022)

To start this morning on an upbeat note, here is a picture of Heidi Ho, the GS Female that taught me most of what I know about the pups!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> To start this morning on an upbeat note, here is a picture of Heidi Ho, the GS Female that taught me most of what I know about the pups!
> 
> View attachment 292324


What a looker !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Good morning folks . I want a peach tree.... actually I dont have my glasses on so what ever tree she is near ,I want one .


----------



## BillyK (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

" I am old and am allowed to repeat myself if it is for the good of mankind  "  Singer ,poet ,electrician ,brother , joeb631a


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Shatterday.  Gonna be a nice day.
> 
> Lake opened for boating this weekend and mt SIL wants to take the boat out and see if it floats.  Still have some finishing touches to get done but he is cuming in his pants to get it in the water ready or not.  Typical young whipper snapper.
> 
> ...


Pics I love Pics remember , Glad to hear all is well
Full speed ahead Capt.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Pics I love Pics remember , Glad to hear all is well
> Full speed ahead Capt.



played it and it got a rise out of mine pup ! poor boy is selectivly deaf !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> played it and it got a rise out of mine pup ! poor boy is selectivly deaf !


It Moved Ya got a little Rise out of it LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It Moved Ya got a little Rise out of it LOL


not like it used too !!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " I am old and am allowed to repeat myself if it is for the good of mankind  "  Singer ,poet ,electrician ,brother , joeb631a


" Boy , wish he would shut up ,at least enough to catch his breath " My friends ( no electricians )


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok since you’re not to hip and maybe I was a bit toasted last night when I wrote that. I was watching the final four women’s basketball tournament University of Connecticut versus Stanford in the final four (last four teams) drinking gentleman jack bourbon and smoking a fatty (big joint) of gorilla glue number four


Dayum!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^ great post...


I put a foam gym floor  2'x2'from home depot below my tents with a peice of plywood to make a solid floor then something to raise it off the floor just a little bit for the pots


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292318


cowboy boots make my feet look fat ...


----------



## stain (Apr 2, 2022)

Perfect day to morel mushroom hunt......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What a looker !



And the smartest so far.  

Here is Miss Layla, whom may have been as gifted if we had raised her from a pup like Heidi Ho.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> cowboy boots make my feet look fat ...



Mine too!



stain said:


> Perfect day to morel mushroom hunt......



Good luck brother!  Are you taking your trained pig?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And the smartest so far.
> 
> Here is Miss Layla, whom may have been as gifted if we had raised her from a pup like Heidi Ho.
> 
> View attachment 292342


OH GOD look at that face !!!  I picture those eyes looking at me for a taste of a sandwich  ! A beauty...


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

ms. layla is a beautiful beast...I'd have her and that's saying alot...GSD's have spoiled me...gray knows...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

You want everyone to be  on board which each other  about what everyone is eating the night before....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

^^^^ Hope they all had on clean clothes and showered that Morning


----------



## stain (Apr 2, 2022)

no mushies at the first patch. Still a little dry... Off to plant cantaloupe and watermelon. Then to the bottom land mushroom patch. A little wetter there.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

On April 1st my Buddy 14y/o  daughter calls her father and tells him to " Come home ! the toilet is smoking !" He then says  " Send me a picture !"
She is so cool !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Weed seeds express is a awesome awesome seed bank I told them about my germination rate on the og glue seeds I ordered from them and they were so nice told me to let them know how many don't and they will replace them and send me the zkittles seeds I should have gotten when I ordered the original glue I will be using then again       5 stars for sure


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

That's the kind of customer care I love to hear about.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Going to have dinner with my Brother and Brother -in-laws have a good nite folks .


----------



## Africanna (Apr 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And the smartest so far.
> 
> Here is Miss Layla, whom may have been as gifted if we had raised her from a pup like Heidi Ho.
> 
> View attachment 292342


What a girl -lovely


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

How's everyone doing this afternoon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And the smartest so far.
> 
> Here is Miss Layla, whom may have been as gifted if we had raised her from a pup like Heidi Ho.
> 
> View attachment 292342


She’s a pretty girl


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> How's everyone doing this afternoon


Still alive and well. Got my Sunday cages cleaning duty done a day early, so I can goof off even more tomorrow. I'm retired, and my day consists of doing absolutely nothing. I like it that way.


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Y'all... Idk if you're fans or not, but this is awesome!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Still alive and well. Got my Sunday cages cleaning duty done a day early, so I can goof off even more tomorrow. I'm retired, and my day consists of doing absolutely nothing. I like it that way.


Cool Cool just checking the weather thinking about plants once it stays above 50° at night I believe I'm going to move them outside permanently but it's cloudy this afternoon gonna pull the one bigger mystery strain inside and put it in the windowsill that I got cut off from light at night and I believe tomorrow gonna put the new arrivals outside during the day gonna be nice tomorrow 70+ just need the dam night temperatures to come up 10°


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

spunom said:


> Y'all... Idk if you're fans or not, but this is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 292431


Nope. I'm a Pilsner boy myself.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. I'm a Pilsner boy myself.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I used to run with the Braciole Brothers in my youth ...


Haven't rolled one of those up in a while.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

boo said:


> o ahead, ask me if he bites...View attachment 292174
> 
> Bat with Attitude


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Thought this was cool


----------



## boo (Apr 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292444


you rock roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

boo said:


> you rock roster...


Thks 
Figured you get a kick out of that one


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2022)

Good evening troops It's been a long day.  Time to kick back. TJ is bring me a bag home.  Long over dew.  Watching the Tower Heist on the tube.  It's 8:10 here 64 F mostly cloudy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

39 and rain, rain, and more rain. I'm not depressed, though. Bubble hash saved the day.


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2022)

I love my hash always have.  I'll be making some with this crop.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)

this ain’t bad


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2022)

Never seen that bran of cider.  I don't like cider.  I always like Shirly Temple the kid's kind.  Alway got one on my birthday with Chinese food.  Yummy


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm a seasonal cider sucker. Come fall/winter, I'll take a hot glass of cider with a cinnamon stick in it. Really tingles the tongue when you're stoned.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

It's 54° here right now gonna drop down to like 44° tonight then going into the 70s tomorrow.... So it looks like those 3 I put in paper towels are goners but 7 have sprouted but there yet to push the shells off yet but they will in time putting them outside tomorrow to get some sun to help them pop open Monday I'm going to send seed bank a email and get them to send me the 3 zkittles seeds and the 3 og glue since they offered to replace the ones that didn't germinate so that will be nice to grow a couple more and have a different strain hope everyone is having a good night


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

And maybe just maybe I'll be one of the winners on the free 10 pack and will have another strain growing


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good night


Night man have a good one ✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello Hello is anybody out there just nod if you can hear me...... Time keeps on slipping slipping slipping into the futureeeee


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 2, 2022)

Ok sintered sending me 3 freebies zkittles strain gonna change my pick from zkittles to NYC diesel or chemdog  hhhhmmmm which one would yell pick???


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)

Why can't I hear.  Oh he-ll I ain't got no ear.  That is why I am here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, boys and girls, it's time to find a couple of spooky goodies on YouTube to go to  sleep by. Hugs, kisses, and a fondle or two if'n yer into that kind of stuff. See ya's in the mornin'.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 3, 2022)

Spent the morning harvesting fresh Basil and pine nuts.  Just got done with a good batch of pesto.

Clean up the grow a bit and then take the rest of the day off


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> It's 54° here right now gonna drop down to like 44° tonight then going into the 70s tomorrow.... So it looks like those 3 I put in paper towels are goners but 7 have sprouted but there yet to push the shells off yet but they will in time putting them outside tomorrow to get some sun to help them pop open Monday I'm going to send seed bank a email and get them to send me the 3 zkittles seeds and the 3 og glue since they offered to replace the ones that didn't germinate so that will be nice to grow a couple more and have a different strain hope everyone is having a good night


I just dropped 2 ILGM Zkittle Autos and Another Gabagoo Auto into soil yesterday. My other Gabagoo seedling is healthy but I'm trying to make sure I have a better chance of the Gabagoo being girls. The ILGM Zkittlez are feminized so that shouldn't be a problem with them. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Come feel the power!


----------



## stain (Apr 3, 2022)

Morning wave....


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. Another buzzy day ahead of me.  Getting my space ready for my green house outside.   Getting ready to pop more beans.  The Blueberry's I planted aren't doing good.  Come to fine out the way I planted the Blueberry's in the two solo cup (one see threw and then putting them in a solid solo cups) was not a good idea.  Accorded to Carty having two cups to germinate together isn't the way.  Having two cup stops the process of a healthy plant.  Keeps to much moister in the soil which isn't good for the roots.  Also I think my lights were to strong for babies.  You learn for your mistakes.

View attachment 292517


The Blueberries are flowering at 18 days.  I wasn't going to share the process because I'm disappointed.  But it's all about growing and I don't want anyone else trying to germinate in two cups like I did.  It doesn't work.

I'm excited to start more beans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Try Jiffy pots with seedlings. They allow for drainage and can be put straight into the soil because they are biodegradable.





						Amazon.com: Jiffy-Pots Organic Seed Starting 5" Biodegradable Peat Pots, 6 Count, 4-Pack : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Amazon.com: Jiffy-Pots Organic Seed Starting 5" Biodegradable Peat Pots, 6 Count, 4-Pack : Patio, Lawn & Garden



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. Another buzzy day ahead of me.  Getting my space ready for my green house outside.   Getting ready to pop more beans.  The Blueberry's I planted aren't doing good.  Come to fine out the way I planted the Blueberry's in the two solo cup (one see threw and then putting them in a solid solo cups) was not a good idea.  Accorded to Carty having two cups to germinate together isn't the way.  Having two cup stops the process of a healthy plant.  Keeps to much moister in the soil which isn't good for the roots.  Also I think my lights were to strong for babies.  You learn for your mistakes.
> 
> View attachment 292517
> 
> ...


 
I should of posted this post in my thread.  And, I did, just can't fine out how to delete this post in Islanders thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey it's no problem Ness. We Misfits can read too


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

YeeeHa


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy Sunday.  All this fargin around with the boat I forgot I was supposed to have my mater starts going.  Will take care of that today.   

Gonna be a cloudy cool day with a chance of rain.  At least it isn't snow.  Everything is starting to bloom and turn green. My sinuses know it to... allergies are starting to act up.  Trees get to me more than anything else and the leaves are popping.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Try Jiffy pots with seedlings. They allow for drainage and can be put straight into the soil because they are biodegradable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to cut and remove the bottoms just before replanting
I find that the roots have had a hard time growing through the peat pot


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

Good morning, shipmates. 36 degrees and snow, rain, snow, rain, & more rain. Looks like pretty much the way the week is shaping up. Joy of joys.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey it's no problem Ness. We Misfits can read too


SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF !!!
( 1ST GRADE WAS THE LONGEST 3 YEARS OF MY LIFE !)


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, shipmates. 36 degrees and snow, rain, snow, rain, & more rain. Looks like pretty much the way the week is shaping up. Joy of joys.


IF I MAY i SUGGEST YOU SHOULD GET STONED ( WHAT SHE TOLD ME )


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF !!!
> ( 1ST GRADE WAS THE LONGEST 3 YEARS OF MY LIFE !)


Well Joe apparently you weren't onry enough. I caused so much trouble they always passed me just to get rid of me. Worked for 12 years.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF !!!
> ( 1ST GRADE WAS THE LONGEST 3 YEARS OF MY LIFE !)


You too Brother


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Well Joe apparently you weren't onry enough. I caused so much trouble they always passed me just to get rid of me. Worked for 12 years.


no Brother ,my whole life I did fock up things .I knew not to ,how to ,and try not to, get caught. I learned how to talk .. .Im way more calculating in my approach with life ,adding humor ,some charm, common sense  and knowing when to shut up..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no Brother ,my whole life I did fock up things .I knew not to ,how to ,and try not to, get caught. I learned how to talk .. .Im way more calculating in my approach with life ,adding humor ,some charm, common sense  and knowing when to shut up..


I do the same except the last part LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I do the same except the last part LOL


Im the kid who just has to poke the fork into the outlet


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

My Father used to say RIP " Never pass up a good opportunity to shut your mouth " .Works well in life and relationships ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im the kid who just has to poke the fork into the outlet


SURE !!! Make a kid like me have to replace it! as a young starting out electrician  I wondered why someone would do such a thing .Then I remember a old electrician telling me " Kid ! get used to it ,some people like sticking forks in outlets ,build a bridge and get over it !" words of wisdom ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> SURE !!! Make a kid like me have to replace it! as a young starting out electrician  I wondered why someone would do such a thing .Then I remember a old electrician telling me " Kid ! get used to it ,some people like sticking forks in outlets ,build a bridge and get over it !" words of wisdom ...ngest


My friends would poke their finger in an empty light socket to see who could hold it in there the longest while being timed


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Don't know why I always was the winner


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Costs a penny to see how much dc volts you could take for a penny


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292531


My chiropractor would put a elect stim on my back. as a electrician i am used to shocks and i would tell him to crank it .He would say  Joe its enough to electrocute a horse and your asz is smoking ! he had a sense of humor


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292531



I remember them even tried one.  Had the pleasure in growing up on the beach with a summer amazement park.  They had one there.  Buzzy


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

I loves my Honey ,when she makes a nail appt and leaves me home alone in the am with coffee ,music and something to smoke for 2 hours it  is a beautius thing in life ..(  especially if She comes home with snacks ..)(I love snacks)


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

Time to travel out.  Have fun.  pass pass


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Time to travel out.  Have fun.  pass pass


be careful and call me when you get home ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My chiropractor would put a elect stim on my back. as a electrician i am used to shocks and i would tell him to crank it .He would say  Joe its enough to electrocute a horse and your asz is smoking ! he had a sense of humor


I've got a two zone one. If you crank it up on high, it'll literally make the bed rock. It tells you not to put it on your chest 'cause it'll stop your heart.

I had 'em both on and needed another Coke, so off to the kitchen I go. Half way there, the top one, which was set somewhere around medium, fell off onto the floor. The Old Hen, knowing my back was killing me, said, "I'll get it". Before I could get out, "NO!", she bent over, picked it up, and slung that puppy across the room while screaming like a gut shot Comanche. 

I had to laugh.....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a two zone one. If you crank it up on high, it'll literally make the bed rock. It tells you not to put it on your chest 'cause it'll stop your heart.
> 
> I had 'em both on and needed another Coke, so off to the kitchen I go. Half way there, the top one, which was set somewhere around medium, fell off onto the floor. The Old Hen, knowing my back was killing me, said, "I'll get it". Before I could get out, "NO!", she bent over, picked it up, and slung that puppy across the room while screaming like a gut shot Comanche.
> 
> I had to laugh.....


didnt see that coming ,glad i finished my coffee first ! you would have got me ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

That reminds me i need to dig out my Tens Machine


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I loves my Honey ,when she makes a nail appt and leaves me home alone in the am with coffee ,music and something to smoke for 2 hours it  is a beautius thing in life ..(  especially if She comes home with snacks ..)(I love snacks)


We Love Snacks too


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks, Hydra. Ya got me droolin'. Diets suck.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> We Love Snacks too
> View attachment 292538
> 
> View attachment 292539
> ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Someone told me Hydra made women droll in his younger days ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Someone told me Hydra made women droll in his younger days ...


Yep One rule ya need to remember All the taste buds are in the Tongue


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Someone told me Hydra made women droll in his younger days ...


Only after he bit them. He's got rabies, ya know.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only after he bit them. He's got rabies, ya know.


Have a few nice cold ones


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have a few nice cold ones
> View attachment 292543


Thats a pretty picture on a summers day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh crap Now I am Hungry too


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh crap Now I am Hungry too


me 2 going eat something too!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Got the pond up and running yesterday
I see a few 30 inch Koi this year, I have to get more pics when water is clear again


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me 2 going eat something too!


Run Miss Joe Run LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Got the pond up and running yesterday
> I see a few 30 inch Koi this year, I have to get more pics when water is clear again


WOW How do you protect them ?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

*How Much Wood Would A Woodchuck Chuck If A Woodchuck Could Chuck Wood?*


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> WOW How do you protect them ?


From who


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> *How Much Wood Would A Woodchuck Chuck If A Woodchuck Could Chuck Wood?*


thats old as dirt ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Other than an occasional heron in the cold seasons (pond is covered with a net
mostly stops them) but They still stab them with their beaks. Bastards 
The Pond level sits down below ground so most wildlife would fall in if they try to grab a fish from the shore side


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> From who


racoons ,egrets ,they losing their minds and jumping out of the pond ,pandemic ,inner city crime ,the clap ,std's  civil war ,the ukraine,you know the normal stuff


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have a few nice cold ones
> View attachment 292543



Two days early. Tuesday's gonna be here sooner or later. They gotta be bigger than that, though





joeb631a said:


> Thats a pretty picture on a summers day


That's a pretty pic all four seasons!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> racoons ,egrets ,they losing their minds and jumping out of the pond ,pandemic ,inner city crime ,the clap ,std's  civil war ,the ukraine,you know the normal stuff


The only thing that ever made my Koi jump from the fish pond 
was when I bath nake in there with them


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Two days early. Tuesday's gonna be here sooner or later. They gotta be bigger than that, thoughView attachment 292544
> 
> 
> That's a pretty pic all four seasons!


Man oh Man Nothing better


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The only thing that ever made my Koi jump from the fish pond
> was when I bath nake in there with them


taking a big chance with the bait you are sporting in there bud !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


gotta think about this one


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Honey made me Lunch


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292548
> 
> Honey made me Lunch


OMG is that tomato rice soup?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Public Awareness Month


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

Afternoon you Hot Chicks and cool cats.  Mater seeds planted and I plan on doing absolutely nothing for the rest of the day.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon you Hot Chicks and cool cats.  Mater seeds planted and I plan on doing absolutely nothing for the rest of the day.


Outstanding ! and  did you color your  hair?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Public Awareness Month View attachment 292553


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> be careful and call me when you get home ...



Just got working in the yard then threw in a chuck roast.  Going to have ham for Easter Sunday I was thinking turkey, but I like the idea of a ham.  Just kicking back.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 292558


 a  two tone rolex watch ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a  two tone rolex watch ?


A Buzz Lightyear action figure.


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a  two tone rolex watch ?


No, Hippies tooth brush


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> No, Hippies tooth brush


I would have used the other entrance ,seems shorter easier to use  ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A Buzz Lightyear action figure.


How are you so sure ,just asking for a friend !!


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

Going shopping on Amazon.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 292558


Whole new meaning  To infinity and beyond , deep beyond


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a  two tone rolex watch ?


It's really a GI Jane doll see the bald head


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Man Hospitalized After Buzz Lightyear Toy Became Stuck in His Anus - Now8News
I just found out it was also an electric toothbrush


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

OK Speaking of Food , how many fellow severe pain sufferers find that eating some type of bad for you food wise makes the pain feel a bit better .
I assume it is all in ones mind, but when I have a bad headache or neck pain (injury site) if I eat or drink something sugary it helps the pain go away.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> taking a big chance with the bait you are sporting in there bud !


never thought of that


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK Speaking of Food , how many fellow severe pain sufferers find that eating some type of bad for you food wise makes the pain feel a bit better .
> I assume it is all in ones mind, but when I have a bad headache or neck pain (injury site) if I eat or drink something sugary it helps the pain go away.


need to eat a pint of ice cream ,will get back to you


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Man Hospitalized After Buzz Lightyear Toy Became Stuck in His Anus - Now8News
> I just found out it was also an electric toothbrush


And an electrician in his past life LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It's really a GI Jane doll see the bald head


be careful ,people have gotten slapped for a comment like that


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> need to eat a pint of ice cream ,will get back to you


That's it a pint goes down like water


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And an electrician in his past life LOL


had to go there ,you just could not leave it at that  ! lets take our meds now ,me first...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> be careful ,people have gotten slapped for a comment like that


You call that a slap This is a slap


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> had to go there ,you just could not leave it at that  ! lets take our meds now ,me first...


Remember those suppositories have to go in 2 knuckles deep to be effective


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> need to eat a pint of ice cream ,will get back to you


He does. That's what Boo was talking about when he told him to make a beer float and go to bed.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292594


I speak that language here ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Sorry Hippie


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I speak that language here ...


Joe if you and I hung out , after a month we would not fit through any doorways LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sorry Hippie


I hate you.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

I having a Beer in your honor


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Remember those suppositories have to go in 2 knuckles deep to be effective





TheBlackHydra said:


> Joe if you and I hung out , after a month we would not fit through any doorways LOL


its not my first day eating , and i really dont eat like when i was younger. I just cant ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im the kid who just has to poke the fork into the outlet


You are supposed to wrap a big glob of rubber bands around the handle!

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Could always be like this guy I guess


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You are supposed to wrap a big glob of rubber bands around the handle!
> 
> Bubba


electricians nightmares .. the both of you ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> electricians nightmares .. the both of you ....


Even fold a piece of tin foil and slide it into the socket holes of a light controlled by a wall switch and watch the fear in a Mothers face when she flips the switch


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey Joe . Do ya think I too should have been an Electrician?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks, Hydra. Ya got me droolin'. Diets suck.


I had a old man tell me to eat a peach and suck the pit for the rest of the day to lose weight
He was a pro Boxer, I said man thanks and tried it, I almost died choking to death that day, Yep I swallowed the pit and someone did the hymlic to save my ass


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It's really a GI Jane doll see the bald head


Maybe he already sucked all the hair off of it?

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Even fold a piece of tin foil and slide it into the socket holes of a light controlled by a wall switch and watch the fear in a Mothers face when she flips the switch


Who would have thought a piece of foil use as a det/cap.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I had a old man tell me to eat a peach and suck the pit for the rest of the day to lose weight
> He was a pro Boxer, I said man thanks and tried it, I almost died choking to death that day, Yep I swallowed the pit and someone did the hymlic to save my ass


I did lose weight that week , my throat was so sore all I could do was drink liquid 
So it worked


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2022)

So get back from a buddies wife's birthday party been gone sense 11 so all day pretty much was nice and warm when I left and put them outside shorts and t-shirt weather and put them outside in the sun expecting to come home and see them nice with there first leafs out and growing well have you ever saw a seedling have trouble pushing the shells off to reveal there first leaves I have had 1 push it off and the others look like there having problems and idk if I got a bad Bach of seeds I mean they were under sized atleast to me they were but it looks as if 1 of them has died from something idk if it couldn't push its shell off or what this morning they looked fine except they still hadn't pushed the seed shell off and spread there first leafs idk I've had nothing but problems with these seeds sense I germinated and planted them thought it was the tempature but I had germinated the other plant in the same place as I put these in the beginning before moving them into my room thinit was to cool idk what's going on just happy its early in the season and the seed bank said they would send replacements for the ones that arnt strong enough I think it's genetics of those seeds picked little to early or something


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

You guys really are from the Isle of Misfit Toys.....What a group.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Joe . Do ya think I too should have been an Electrician?


with good guidance and your inner voice calm ,then yes!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys really are from the Isle of Misfit Toys.....What a group.


really is a cast of characters !
AND IM GLAD TOO ! NO WHITE BREAD  HERE!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys really are from the Isle of Misfit Toys.....What a group.


A Hydra that wants to be an Electrician  LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> really is a cast of characters !
> AND IM GLAD TOO ! NO WHITE BREAD  HERE!


Get Jiggly\


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

You should see me work on outboard motors LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Night all Movie time
And please remember behave yourselves 
And never ever be a Hydra


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Im Going to Bed @boo Time to wake up
Night bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

I ain't reading three pages to catch up with you fking stoners. Funny bastards.


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

night bro, enjoy the movie...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Night all Movie time
> And please remember behave yourselves
> And never ever be a Hydra


night ! pee first !


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> night ! pee first !


Doesn't matter I still have to get up at 3 am.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Doesn't matter I still have to get up at 3 am.


me2 !


----------



## stain (Apr 3, 2022)

Did some apple grafting, seed planting, watering. Diagnostics on a grasshopper mower. Then got STONED AF. Not a bad day.... Waiting on the rain now. 

To ease the munchies, a rootbeer float...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Did some apple grafting, seed planting, watering. Diagnostics on a grasshopper mower. Then got STONED AF. Not a bad day.... Waiting on the rain now.
> 
> To ease the munchies, a rootbeer float...
> 
> View attachment 292608


I have seen Pink Floyd and every year me and the boys see "The Machine " a Pink Floyd cover band for 15 years religiously


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Im out good nite folks !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2022)

Night everyone ✌


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks like everyone is petering out on me. I'll see you scallywags in the morning, if I'm able.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning 
Gotta get ready for work here in about 10 minutes. Can't keep up with all the posts anymore.
Good job ya fking stoners.


----------



## ness (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning Hopper and Troops.  Hopper when you going to retire?  It's Dawn Sun up.  Time to head out to yard.  Have fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 4, 2022)

49F @ 90% RH, rain, with gusty 7mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.

The pressure washer arrived, some assembly required, and I blasted off moss and grime from the rear courtyard/catio.  It worked well and removed everything the push broom couldn't but was time consuming with the narrow swath from the 15 degree nozzle that it took to break loose the moss and grime cake .   

I also need to do the front walk, which is brick and I have periodically bleached it to keep the moss and slime from growing, but will first have to turn the outside water on, which means shaking out the sprinkler system again..............  The never ending cycle...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Hopper and Troops.  Hopper when you going to retire?  It's Dawn Sun up.  Time to head out to yard.  Have fun.  View attachment 292636


Old tuff Guys never retire , they suffer from Erectile Dysfunction and ride off into the Sunset on the back of an Old Hog


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 49F @ 90% RH, rain, with gusty 7mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.
> 
> The pressure washer arrived, some assembly required, and I blasted off moss and grime from the rear courtyard/catio.  It worked well and removed everything the push broom couldn't but was time consuming with the narrow swath from the 15 degree nozzle that it took to break loose the moss and grime cake .
> 
> I also need to do the front walk, which is brick and I have periodically bleached it to keep the moss and slime from growing, but will first have to turn the outside water on, which means shaking out the sprinkler system again..............  The never ending cycle...


A never ending battle this winter - spring crap


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

Depressing morning sprouts shells stuck or to weak to pop seed shells off sent photos to lady I've been talking to at the seed bank believe seeds were small and runts bad batch because I've never lost sproutlings like this I've never seen them not be able to push the seeds shells off after popping out of the soil 2 week old plant same soil same technique growing good.... depressed  
Can't post pics for some reason idk


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Depressing morning sprouts shells stuck or to weak to pop seed shells off sent photos to lady I've been talking to at the seed bank believe seeds were small and runts bad batch because I've never lost sproutlings like this I've never seen them not be able to push the seeds shells off after popping out of the soil 2 week old planteed a bit of help same soil same technique growing good.... depressed
> Can't post pics for some reason idk


Have you tried just carefully wetting just the very top parts that are waiting to fall off (the Hood) sometimes they dry out and the plant can not push out of them, and even need a bit of help getting them off.
Wet just the hood and see if it softens up and CAREFULLY using teasers or exacto knife and pull or pry them off, again Very Carefully


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

Pics


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

I've never in all the 100s of plants I've grown had problems like this I've never seen sprouts to weak to push the seed shells off to expose the cotyledon leaves and start growing never


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Hopper and Troops.  Hopper when you going to retire?  It's Dawn Sun up.  Time to head out to yard.  Have fun.  View attachment 292636


When i cant get up outta the bed. 
In June i am filing for my SS because i can make as much money as i want and not get penalized.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you tried just carefully wetting just the very top parts that are waiting to fall off (the Hood) sometimes they dry out and the plant can not push out of them, and even need a bit of help getting them off.
> Wet just the hood and see if it softens up and CAREFULLY using teasers or exacto knife and pull or pry them off, again Very Carefully


Oh I had them covered with plastic wrapping they should have had no problem pushing the shells off what so ever just beyond confused


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

What soil is that, could it be on the hot side? I mean nute wise.
It is not a soil with built in ferts like MG is it?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When i cant get up outta the bed.
> In June i am filing for my SS because i can make as much money as i want and not get penalized.


Time to make the Donuts again ?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What soil is that, could it be on the hot side? I mean nute wise.
> It is not a soil with built in ferts like MG is it?


No it's organic and same exact soil this plant germinated and has been growing fine in


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Depressing morning sprouts shells stuck or to weak to pop seed shells off sent photos to lady I've been talking to at the seed bank believe seeds were small and runts bad batch because I've never lost sproutlings like this I've never seen them not be able to push the seeds shells off after popping out of the soil 2 week old plant same soil same technique growing good.... depressed
> Can't post pics for some reason idk


Ive helped remove the helmet more than once. Just give it a little time and you should be able to gently remove its helmet. let it stretch a bit first.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

I mean me personally believe the seeds were on the small size and they didn't have the quick strong popping up that seeds usually have I mean Friday I had to uncover them to get them going and that was 3.5 days after I had placed them in the soil when they had tails sticking out idk I really don't


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive helped remove the helmet more than once. Just give it a little time and you should be able to gently remove its helmet. let it stretch a bit first.


I honestly don't think I can save any other ones I think I'm going to ask for a different strain too the original glue don't have me confident in the strain anymore to be honest atleast that seed run


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I've never in all the 100s of plants I've grown had problems like this I've never seen sprouts to weak to push the seed shells off to expose the cotyledon leaves and start growing never


I’m sorry for your bad luck with these seeds kindbud. This same thing happend to me with my new dosidos seed this year. I got the seeds at ILGM. They also were very kind to replace my seeds or let me pick new ones. I only needed two plants but it took me 9 seeds trying over and over to get them to pop and then once they did they like yours had a miserable time getting thru the dirt. This was the first time I had this problem and it was definitely frustrating. i think the shells were extra hard maybe I’m not sure. I finally got two seeds up one is a runt but looks healthy the other is catching up to my other plants. I would ask them to replace the seeds but not from that same strain as they will probably come from the same stock. Again kindbud sorry for your luck but it’s early and not to late to drop more seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Wonder if scarifying would help?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wonder if scarifying would help?




hey man , aren’t you late for work?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Try Jiffy pots with seedlings. They allow for drainage and can be put straight into the soil because they are biodegradable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!

That gives me an idea.  I have tried to grow A plant for longer'n you've been alive.  I entered my pinnacle plant in the BOM foofaraw, and it was gently placed (100% of contestants, judges, ladies-on-the-street, etc. agreed) in the Life Support Intensive Care Unit on Leper Island.

But those degradable pots will likely stop nematodes for a while.  YAY.

Won't stop raccoons, bunnies, peacocks, turtles, wild chickums, tame chickums, iguanas, rabbits [<-- Top seven, I think] from eating them.  BUMMER.

Won't stop those moldy-lookin' little bugs that always show up.  BUMMER.

Awright... changed my mind.  Like Chief Joseph of the Nez Perce:

From where the sun now stands, I will fight no more forever. 

It makes absolutely no sense to try.  Here is what I have learned in these environs:

1. Every single person here knows encyclopedias more than I do about weed growing.

2. Equivalent:  A kid with crayons trying to paint like Rembrandt.  While standing AMONG a fargin artists colony of Rembrandts.

3. (And keep this sekrit).  I was told by a certain hairy-faced, cranky, but lovable individual to keep help handy with his new breed which he gifted me.  <-- That ain't the sekrit. I loaded up that little brass thingy that has the little top sliding door onnit. Just after dinner at 6PM, tough guy here had about, well, _exactly_ 8 hits <-- Nobody ever called me a coward, nor sensible either.  

*The sekrit is that I slept eleven fargin hours straight last night!!*


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That gives me an idea.  I have tried to grow A plant for longer'n you've been alive.  I entered my pinnacle plant in the BOM foofaraw, and it was gently placed (100% of contestants, judges, ladies-on-the-street, etc. agreed) in the Life Support Intensive Care Unit on Leper Island.
> 
> ...


Hey Walt Morning
How does your heart respond when you vape the ganja?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My friends would poke their finger in an empty light socket to see who could hold it in there the longest while being timed


That aint no fargin contest.  Be careful, touch lightly, and it only tingles. TINS


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

I collected my old girlfriends pants over the yrs as trophy's
Finally put them to good use


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292531


There was a joint that had a similar gadget... But the design beat those who knew to touch lightly.  Made for great contests amongst us kids:

It only scored on the dial when both handles were pushed in toward each other. The more you pushed for a higher score, the greater the conductivity of your hands. 

Slapping the handles together "tilted" the machine = No Score light.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats old as dirt ...


And I invented dirt. Ask my mother. 

It was around before dirt.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> And I invented dirt. Ask my mother.
> 
> It was around before dirt.


Sheit Man You were even before dirt
You were Primeval Ooze


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Smoking random weed in my twisty pipe with my morning Joe. Suppose to be a nice day here. Hope to make the best of it. Y’all have a great day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wonder if scarifying would help?


I did try that which seem to work on all the seeds except these…


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

So well I went and pulled a MOJO plant doctor move and saved 2 more wasn't easy had to move them into solo cups and drip drops of water on the 2 that I pulled half the seed off yesterday so salvaged it a little bit so not that depressed anymore and they're gonna send me replacement and a few freebie zkittles seeds they didn't include in my order last week looking back I'm happy they didn't


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive helped remove the helmet more than once. Just give it a little time and you should be able to gently remove its helmet. let it stretch a bit first.


If I left them and let them stretch more they would have died like the other 4 it was a now or never steady hand and a syringe with water that I gently squirted the membrane that was left after I pulled the seed shell off and I left them they would have been dead like the 4 that conked out because the weak seeds couldn't push the seed shells and membrane off idk I have done this maybe 1 time before a long time ago when I first started growing as a teenager but this wasn't normal for me I usually never have to do plant surgery the seeds were definitely not super strong healthy ones because should have popped them right off and I should have never had to uncover them for them to pop up then pull the seeds shells off the beginning leaves odd for me


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

Sorry about your issues KB.  Keep on keeping on.  I have a couple of starts that won't show roots.  I hate it when that happens...both are the same strain an look healthy.  Been 30 days since I took the cuts.....all others are in the veg tent and growing.... eventually they will take.  Always something.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Walt Morning
> How does your heart respond when you vape the ganja?


EXCELLENT QUESTION!!     

And I wish I had thought to share with y'all, because if affects y'all.

I have been taking BP and HR _twice a day_ since early March.

Highest Systolic:  *125*      Lowest Systolic:  *108*     Highest Pulse Rate:  *63*

Highest Dyastolic:  *77*      Lowest Dyastolic:  *62*    Lowest Pulse Rate:  *52*

Dataset Size:  *40* Measurements

BP Mean:  *116/69             * PR Mean:  *57*

Time:  Both AM & PM 50-50

*IN SUMMARY, GANG*:  Hisself's mizzable, shot-up carcase is in -- to quote MySonTheDoctor --  "Incredibly good shape!" 

I attribute this to all of you here for knowledge, and two guys here who saved my buns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Sometimes planting your seed a little deeper will help because the soil helps remove the husk as it moves upward.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry about your issues KB.  Keep on keeping on.  I have a couple of starts that won't show roots.  I hate it when that happens...both are the same strain an look healthy.  Been 30 days since I took the cuts.....all others are in the veg tent and growing.... eventually they will take.  Always something.


Yea have you tried reapplying more root hormones to them when I did indoor for a few years sometimes I'd have to add extra on some of the cuttings when they wouldn't take off  recut a few to trying to get them to take and well just like seeds some are just destined not to make it survival of the fittest


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sometimes planting your seed a little deeper will help because the soil helps remove the husk as it moves upward.


Yea well maybe I know it had been 4 days and then I uncovered them because they hadn't moved up at all like I said they were definitely not the strongest of seeds or they would have popped and been ok all by there loansome that other plant I got going blasted right off no babying necessary


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

I think we all have had this happen, luck of the draw.
That is Great they offered to replace them. 
Excellent customer service


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

Late Addition to my summary above:

It affects y'all becuz I am a hardcase example of someone who has benefited IMMENSELY by ganja.  It is a rare day (1 in 50 if that) that I don't imbibe. 

My technique of using a Volcano bag for a lit-only-for-one-hit joint _s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-s_ the weed by not wasting any smoke to the atmosphere.  Zerio.

I mention this just in case there is a connection between somebody my age being in such good health to the "self-recycle" method of imbibing. <-- Odd stuff like that happens...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I think we all have had this happen, luck of the draw.
> That is Great they offered to replace them.
> Excellent customer service


Yeah for sure I'll definitely be going back to that company that's the way you get repeat business and referrals from Word of mouth they get more business with that business etiquette


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep sometimes you just get bad seeds and there is nothing you can do about it. Usually, when i have noticed problems its with small seeds


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah for sure I'll definitely be going back to that company that's the way you get repeat business and referrals from Word of mouth they get more business with that business etiquette


What company , so others do not have to go searching your previous posts


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

You know think about it the 7 replacement seeds and the 3 freebie seeds is going to get them repeat business from me and my recommendation to anyone that's looking for a good reputable seed bank that thinks about their customers and repeat business that's just good business


----------



## Bubba (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When i cant get up outta the bed.
> In June i am filing for my SS because i can make as much money as i want and not get penalized.


Doing that as we speak, now that taxes are done!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Hopper and Troops.  Hopper when you going to retire?








Unca Walt said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That gives me an idea.  I have tried to grow A plant for longer'n you've been alive.  I entered my pinnacle plant in the BOM foofaraw, and it was gently placed (100% of contestants, judges, ladies-on-the-street, etc. agreed) in the Life Support Intensive Care Unit on Leper Island.
> 
> Hey! Quit pickin' on that little guy! I voted for it. Everyone can't be a rocket scientist. The world needs ditch diggers, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Wont need one of them. I will be cremated. Fk that funeral and casket shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

We'll mix yer ashes up in a jar of KY jelly and drop 'em off at the pride parade!

Eleventh day of my Dachau diet. I'm really teasing myself today. I'm making home made biscuits and sausage gravy for the girls. My guts are churnin' big time!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What company , so others do not have to go searching your previous posts


Weedseedexpress.com


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wont need one of them. I will be cremated. Fk that funeral and casket shit.


Yea same here that or buried at sea dump me in the ocean let me support the food chain ⛓


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

Just watching the news. Looks like I picked the perfect time to start a diet. The "experts" are saying that food prices will be going up another 10% in the next 40 days. That's another 10% on top of already record prices.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea have you tried reapplying more root hormones to them when I did indoor for a few years sometimes I'd have to add extra on some of the cuttings when they wouldn't take off  recut a few to trying to get them to take and well just like seeds some are just destined not to make it survival of the fittest


I have tried reapplying and micromanaging stubborn cuts before.....every time I do that they die.  Leave them alone IMO.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> We'll mix yer ashes up in a jar of KY jelly and drop 'em off at the pride parade!
> 
> Eleventh day of my Dachau diet. I'm really teasing myself today. I'm making home made biscuits and sausage gravy for the girls. My guts are churnin' big time!


Man that don't eat
Is goning to dye
Shirts


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> So well I went and pulled a MOJO plant doctor move and saved 2 more wasn't easy had to move them into solo cups and drip drops of water on the 2 that I pulled half the seed off yesterday so salvaged it a little bit so not that depressed anymore and they're gonna send me replacement and a few freebie zkittles seeds they didn't include in my order last week looking back I'm happy they didn't View attachment 292664
> View attachment 292665
> View attachment 292666
> View attachment 292667


You are gonna haveta put on your Doctor McCoy voice and say, 

*"Dammit, Jim!  I'm a doctor, not a pre-natal herb surgeon!!"*


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

gettin to be that time again roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> gettin to be that time again roster...


But Dad Come on


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292743


Brush your teeth and go to bed young man!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

spunom said:


> Brush your teeth and go to bed young man!


What teeth?


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What teeth?


a friend of mine once had a girlfriend that could take out her dentures...he said she was unforgettable in certain instances...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> a friend of mine once had a girlfriend that could take out her dentures...he said she was unforgettable in certain instances...


he was a lucky bastage...


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

more and more of my buddies report that now that most of their wives are losing their teeth...we are gettin old joe...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> more and more of my buddies report that now that most of their wives are losing their teeth...we are gettin old joe...


Really boo, your buddies talk about their wives losing their teeth?  that seems like a last resort conversation on a 1500 mile trip. Maybe that Snocain making y’all talk like that.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Really boo, your buddies talk about their wives losing their teeth?  that seems like a last resort conversation on a 1500 mile trip. Maybe that Snocain making y’all talk like that.


on that note Im out ! good nite !


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

when you hit 70 ain't much you can't or don't talk about darlin...it's a guy thing...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> when you hit 70 ain't much you can't or don't talk about darlin...it's a guy thing...


That’s cool boo, I’ve worked around guys my whole life and know they can talk about some dumb stuff  sweet dreams boo


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

Long day.  Normal walk and took the boat out for the first time.  Talk about the crew with no clue.  Boat didn't sink and I am alive so it was a good day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day.  Normal walk and took the boat out for the first time.  Talk about the crew with no clue.  Boat didn't sink and I am alive so it was a good day.


Glad you’re alive. Good nite Pute


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

Good night SubGirl.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

Morning time for more coffee up early today.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

I added Lemon juice to my water glass bong and almost put the Lemon juice in my coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

So just out of curiosity, I bought a $20 or so little bubbler.  I got it and it took me a full ten minutes before I realized the thing was uncleanable (one piece), and that it just has a little sphere on the top with a hole in its North Pole area where, apparently, you stick a doobie.

_BZZZZT_!  What a waste of smoke!!  You gotta stick a doobie in the top hole to draw the smoke through a tablespoon of water.  I will never waste weed like that.

It looks like an analogue of this -- with these differences:  It does NOT come apart.  There are NO rubber stoppers like in this pic.  It is ONE little piece (palm of hand) unlike the example shown which comprises three pieces. 

Just squoosh in the wide bottom to a cylinder a thumb-width same as the upper area.

The bottom (water reservoir) is *tiny*, not like the Ehrlenmeyer flask style bottom shown. Clever glass blowing, I guess, but it reduced the thing to uselessness.







I decided to see the thing function (without wasting precious grass), so I held the angled mouth pipe under a faucet.  HAH! Dumped out 90%. Found I could not draw the gentlest bit without getting a mouthful of water. 

Kept on lowering the amount of water until I got to a tablespoon or so.  Then, if I drew carefully on the angled pipe, it worked.  It bubbled.  Meh.

So I dumped the water out.  No I didn't -- no matter how I jiggled, shook and tapped, some water stayed trapped in the thing.  Jeez.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2022)

You old fkers just talk a lot of crap. I'd rather be working in my garden or fishing,,,, and my Wife could give two shits. She is busy talking crap to Liberals on FB.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So just out of curiosity, I bought a $20 or so little bubbler.  I got it and it took me a full ten minutes before I realized the thing was uncleanable (one piece), and that it just has a little sphere on the top with a hole in its North Pole area where, apparently, you stick a doobie.
> 
> _BZZZZT_!  What a waste of smoke!!  You gotta stick a doobie in the top hole to draw the smoke through a tablespoon of water.  I will never waste weed like that.
> 
> ...


That may be for smoking crack or meth


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day.  Normal walk and took the boat out for the first time.  Talk about the crew with no clue.  Boat didn't sink and I am alive so it was a good day.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So just out of curiosity, I bought a $20 or so little bubbler.  I got it and it took me a full ten minutes before I realized the thing was uncleanable (one piece), and that it just has a little sphere on the top with a hole in its North Pole area where, apparently, you stick a doobie.
> 
> _BZZZZT_!  What a waste of smoke!!  You gotta stick a doobie in the top hole to draw the smoke through a tablespoon of water.  I will never waste weed like that.
> 
> ...





hang in there Brother!…..consider this R & D ……keep looking at different cannabis delivery devices and you will eventually find something you like , in addition to the Volcano that you already use

have you tried any Vape Pens?

another toy is the PAX pipe

me personally , after trying about every device under the sun , yes we smoked hash in an empty toilet paper roll with a little pice of aluminum foil , but I always come back to rolling joints

everyone is different , thank Jah , and we just get in where we fit in


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day.  Normal walk and took the boat out for the first time.  Talk about the crew with no clue.  Boat didn't sink and I am alive so it was a good day.



Aye cap'n!  Fast learners were you now?  



Unca Walt said:


> So just out of curiosity, I bought a $20 or so little bubbler.  I got it and it took me a full ten minutes before I realized the thing was uncleanable (one piece), and that it just has a little sphere on the top with a hole in its North Pole area where, apparently, you stick a doobie.
> 
> _BZZZZT_!  What a waste of smoke!!  You gotta stick a doobie in the top hole to draw the smoke through a tablespoon of water.  I will never waste weed like that.
> 
> ...



That bowl is for concentrates or meth.  I've never used meth to know if they ever use a bubbler, but the pipes I have seen didn't.

The one pictured is cleaned by removing the grommets and either boiling out or cleaning with a pipe cleaner or with alcohol.  Without grommets it couldn't be cleaned effectively.

The bowl is heated with a torch, so it may be quartz in the one pictured, with the balance borosilicate, but if it is one piece, the whole thing would have to be quartz because the two don't weld together.

If it is a concentrates dab pipe, it won't provide a full flavor experience with that narrow mouthpiece.  It should be wider to slow the flow and spread it over more of the taste buds in the tongue.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2022)

40F @ 83% RH, partially cloudy with 6 mph wind, and predicted to reach 51F.

Lots of rain yesterday with gusty winds to 42mph.

What an exercise replacing a couple dead or dying trees, one of which is in the parking strip.  Not only did I have to wade through the city websites filling out the permit request but had to submit a drawing showing all existing trees and the removal and replacement plans, and pictures of the trees with tape measures to prove what I wrote down.  

In addition, because one of them is in the parking strip, they will send out and inspector to verify what I put down as well, before the permit is approved.  If it is approved, there will be an inspection afterwards as well and fines up to a $1000 per day per tree for noncompliance.  A city that can't enforce the laws against property and violent crime, but can heavy handedly dictate and fine it's law abiding property owners over landscape minutia.  I am replacing a dead Dogwood and a dying European weeping Birch with  Dogwoods.

I failed to mention it to the city to avoid further red tape and complications, but there is a bee colony in one of the Birch's hollows, which I have arranged with a bee rescue organization to relocate that portion of the trunk and set it up as a hive.  I am trying to get it completed while the bees are still dormant, to make it less stressful for them.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Some more Stupid stuff Guys Post


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day.  Normal walk and took the boat out for the first time.  Talk about the crew with no clue.  Boat didn't sink and I am alive so it was a good day.


How did it go along, was it fast enough ?

About like this guys?
Not bad


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

You surprised me, Hydra. I watched the whole thing, waiting for the boat to sink. Anticlimactic.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You surprised me, Hydra. I watched the whole thing, waiting for the boat to sink. Anticlimactic.


No That other guy moved on, to many beatings and got brain damaged


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You surprised me, Hydra. I watched the whole thing, waiting for the boat to sink. Anticlimactic.


Had to make me go there didn't you LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

Now, THERE'S the Hydra I know and love!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Now, THERE'S the Hydra I know and love!


Won't be here long If I keep listening to the crowds LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

I know when he answers me He will say it was over powered with the 6hp


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Now, THERE'S the Hydra I know and love!


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

68 F Partly sunny.  I don't know if going to rain or not today.  Time for a bowl pass pass pass pass.  I got to get my a s fishing.  Each year I same the same thing.  Never do.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

Need to bring PC in for repair some time next week It's telling me that I have no sound drive I can't hear any of the video's.  Also I keep getting pop up about virus detected.  I'll see if the repair guy can figure my PC out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

41 and gloom and doom here. Rain, rain, and more rain. Got up this morning to 400' visibility due to some really thick fog. Think I'm gonna get my kid, a very good artist, to paint sunshine seans on all my windows. I reject reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Need to bring PC in for repair some time next week It's telling me that I have no sound drive I can't hear any of the video's.  Also I keep getting pop up about virus detected.  I'll see if the repair guy can figure my PC out.


Might just need to reinstall a driver or two. Hydra would be the one that could talk ya through it. I could, but I'd just wind up confusing you and me both. That dude is a computer whiz.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

I love the rain I want to get a metal roof so I can hear the sound.  I have fawn memory with my Granma watching the Lighting and rain on the back porch overlooking the Marsh.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

I'll have to talk at him.  What about the pop up popping up that say i have a virus?  Do you think I have a virus or are they wanting me to buy their produce?


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

It's 11:11


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

A good thunder & lightening storm puts me to sleep like an Indica joint and a belly full of beer.
In the summer, a nice rain always seems to make the world a little cleaner and smells great. In the spring, after two months of rain damn near every day, I get tired of it.

Chances are, the popup is a scam wanting you to download something that you don't want on your hard drive, or worse yet, allow them to steal all of your sensitive info like passwords, banking info, etc.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

To much rain ya I get sick of it to.  Our house is about 3 feet of the ground on blocks.  It rain so much one year I had 8-12 inches out in the yard.  I didn't mind at all just put on my rubber boot.  It hasn't rain like that since.  

O:K going outside for a little bit.  Have fun


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

I wish mine ran this good ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

If ya hadn't gone cheap with those blueprints from Chernobyl, it probably would.

12 days into the Dachau diet. One small stick of jerky, one small handful of mixed raisins (yum!!!), and an even smaller handful of dry roasted peanuts.
Gonna add 344 calories of the world's best golden nectar at 0:230. Probably a 600 cal. day. I'll do better tomorrow. Weigh in is Thursday morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Need to bring PC in for repair some time next week It's telling me that I have no sound drive I can't hear any of the video's.  Also I keep getting pop up about virus detected.  I'll see if the repair guy can figure my PC out.


Who visited the Porn sites


----------



## stain (Apr 5, 2022)

First morels found.... In the front yard of all places, Off to search for a few more for barkfast. Mushroom omelets... drooooollll


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

are you getting ready to plant another tree farm stain...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'll have to talk at him.  What about the pop up popping up that say i have a virus?  Do you think I have a virus or are they wanting me to buy their produce?


Ness
Is it a laptop? Try removing your battery and unplug it for 5mins
then before doing anything (battery in or plugging it in) hold power button down for 10 secs.
Put battery back in and then plug , turn on . the Virus message will be gone if they were fishing you.
The sound could be you just turned off the sound bar, 
In the tool bar do you still see the volume control?


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

roster, my sound wen away about 2 months ago and I've just not dealt with it...all signs say I have things hooked up...dunno, any ideas


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> roster, my sound wen away about 2 months ago and I've just not dealt with it...all signs say I have things hooked up...dunno, any ideas


Are you on a lap top?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Look above the number 6 key do you see a tiny speaker on button


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Look above the number 6 key do you see a tiny speaker on button


if so is the red dot lite on the same button


----------



## stain (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> are you getting ready to plant another tree farm stain...


Damn skippy I am... Want to add to my collection????

Found more than enough morels for barkfast....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

stain said:


> Damn skippy I am... Want to add to my collection????
> 
> Found more than enough morels for barkfast....
> 
> View attachment 292848


Where is the chap stix for size reference


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

That's how I measure.........aww, never mind.


----------



## stain (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Where is the chap stix for size reference


That's a half pint jar upper left. The big one on the right is twice as big.... It's as tall as the pond of butter by the .5 pint jar. If that helps any....


----------



## stain (Apr 5, 2022)

The major down side to morel hunting is the fracking deer ticks. Just pull one climbing up my leg. Fried his ars with my lighter. BURN U mother mother...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's how I measure.........aww, never mind.


I always use a chapstick when I measure .it makes me feel ...big


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

stain said:


> The major down side to morel hunting is the fracking deer ticks. Just pull one climbing up my leg. Fried his ars with my lighter. BURN U mother mother...


we have a lot of lymes disease with those deer ticks on L.I.


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm heading up to the cabin thursday and expect to be combing dutch for ticks, he's got a heavy coat but loves his daddies hands...this dog gets it...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm heading up to the cabin thursday and expect to be combing dutch for ticks, he's got a heavy coat but loves his daddies hands...this dog gets it...


do you use a flea collar on him? not sure how i feel about them


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

Morning again up and at them.   Grow tent should arrive today, I still got work to do in the area where I'll be setting the tent up and I can't wake up this morning.  Enjoy your coffee and a few puffs.  Good day.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 6, 2022)

What state are you in, pretty please.?  I'm thinking we still have about another week here maybe slightly more. 


stain said:


> Damn skippy I am... Want to add to my collection????
> 
> Found more than enough morels for barkfast....
> 
> View attachment 292848


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ness
> Is it a laptop? Try removing your battery and unplug it for 5mins
> then before doing anything (battery in or plugging it in) hold power button down for 10 secs.
> Put battery back in and then plug , turn on . the Virus message will be gone if they were fishing you.
> ...



Not a laptop it's a desktop.  I'll try unplugging my pc in a little bit to see what happen with these virus ad's, still waking up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> do you use a flea collar on him? not sure how i feel about them


Pesticides never touch my dog. They are what's causing cancer in dogs and cats. Not to mention cheap ass dog food from China.
If your going hunting or whatever,All you need is Sulfur in a sock and beat it around on your shoes and pants and your dogs fur. Ticks and fleas hate the shit. My father In Law taught me that trick and it works


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pesticides never touch my dog. They are what's causing cancer in dogs and cats. Not to mention cheap ass dog food from China.
> If your going hunting or whatever,All you need is *Sulfur in a sock* and beat it around on your shoes and pants and your dogs fur. Ticks and fleas hate the shit. My father In Law taught me that trick and it works


That is good to know. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

My Daddy taught me to use wintergreen.  Smelled nice, and it was a perfect repellent. It grew everywhere when I wuz a kid. 

Not in Floriduh.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)

when I was wandering through the woods in Oklahoma we always had some kerosene or diesel and we would Spray some around our boots and ankles to keep the ticks and chiggers away


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Not a laptop it's a desktop.  I'll try unplugging my pc in a little bit to see what happen with these virus ad's, still waking up.


Morning ness what version of windows is it running or is it a Mac?
Do you run any anti virus software other than what is already on the computer?
I suggest you run an anti virus if you are seeing pop up ads ,
What exactly do the ads say , are they saying things like we have locked your computer and to get it unlock you must pay a fee to them or just ads advertising the sell of antivirus software form a seller to protect your computer?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 6, 2022)

boo said:


> when it's treat time dutch walks over to the jerky jar and switches his stares between me and the jar...he knows what works and he's relentless unless I tell him to chill...he knows that word all too well...



Always a question of who is training who.......................



ness2 said:


> Not a laptop it's a desktop.  I'll try unplugging my pc in a little bit to see what happen with these virus ad's, still waking up.



I periodically get those hacks and get rid of them by unplugging the computer and turning it back on.  Just rebooting or turning off doesn't always work

38F @ 86% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 61F.

Had another PT session on my back and neck. I have one more left, but they really haven't helped, sooooo it looks like my next move is to see a back specialist..........................


----------



## stain (Apr 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> What state are you in, pretty please.?  I'm thinking we still have about another week here maybe slightly more.



Smak dab in the middle of chOklahoma. I pulled 3 ticks off me. Forgot to sulfur up....dusted up this morn. The down side of sulfur is it will make you smell like rotten eggs as you sweat.
Will be hitting the woods after I drop off a mower and pick up another.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

Oklahoma and Arkansas are my territories. I love driving thru NE Oklahoma. Its beautiful country and cool drive. I always take the back way when i leave Ft Smith Arkansas on my way back to Dallas.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Always a question of who is training who.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes a full power shutdown Thanks


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 6, 2022)

stain said:


> Smak dab in the middle of chOklahoma. I pulled 3 ticks off me. Forgot to sulfur up....dusted up this morn. The down side of sulfur is it will make you smell like rotten eggs as you sweat.
> Will be hitting the woods after I drop off a mower and pick up another.


I probably got at least another 10 days.  Years back we would hunt sacks full of them. Now days if I can find one or to meals it is enough.  There are some people around here who sell them by the pound.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I probably got at least another 10 days.  Years back we would hunt sacks full of them. Now days if I can find one or to meals it is enough.  There are some people around here who sell them by the pound.


Hope all is well Bro
Close friend says hello


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning ness what version of windows is it running or is it a Mac?
> Do you run any anti virus software other than what is already on the computer?
> I suggest you run an anti virus if you are seeing pop up ads ,
> What exactly do the ads say , are they saying things like we have locked your computer and to get it unlock you must pay a fee to them or just ads advertising the sell of antivirus software form a seller to protect your computer?



Morning back at ya.  I'm running a windows no anti-virus software. The ads say Malware detected,  system alert,  virus detected 5, Security Risk warning 3 virus found,  Critical virus alert, system is infected.  They pop all the time.


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

Graywolf I'll give unplugging the computer and turning it back on a try see if it works.  Thank you.

69 Cloudy chances of rain today.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning back at ya.  I'm running a windows no anti-virus software. The ads say Malware detected,  system alert,  virus detected 5, Security Risk warning 3 virus found,  Critical virus alert, system is infected.  They pop all the time.


Do a shut down and on a desktop you will need to pull plug from wall and the battery backup if you have one , Wait 10 mins and plug back in as Wolf said too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

@ness2 do you know how to clear your cookies

The answer is not Yes I eat them LOL


----------



## Bubba (Apr 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So just out of curiosity, I bought a $20 or so little bubbler.  I got it and it took me a full ten minutes before I realized the thing was uncleanable (one piece), and that it just has a little sphere on the top with a hole in its North Pole area where, apparently, you stick a doobie.
> 
> _BZZZZT_!  What a waste of smoke!!  You gotta stick a doobie in the top hole to draw the smoke through a tablespoon of water.  I will never waste weed like that.
> 
> ...


I buy glass with an eye to cleaning it. Hot water blasting through removes a lot, then shake with some 90 proof, add Epsom salts to alcohol for more scrubbing action.

I usually go with Grav stuff. No rubber plugs, glass fittings, usually 14mm.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'll have to talk at him.  What about the pop up popping up that say i have a virus?  Do you think I have a virus or are they wanting me to buy their produce?


Oddly, many virus trick you by announcing "virus" and providing something to click on.

VPN, Malwarebytes and anti virus.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Well, there's a minute and 48 seconds I'll never get back. The boat didn't flip, flounder, catch fire, or blow up. What gives, Hydra? You ain't gettin' depressed again, are ya? We still love ya.


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> cookies



No


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

Rain. More rain. Yuck.

I was sitting at the bar with my lovely bride yesterday when somebody yelled, "Look! What is that?"
Everyone turned around expecting to see a major car wreck on Dixie highway or something. It was the sun. It peeked out for two or three seconds and was gone again.
Pure Michigan.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

stain said:


> Damn skippy I am... Want to add to my collection????
> 
> Found more than enough morels for barkfast....
> 
> View attachment 292848


Oh wow, they’re beautiful.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I probably got at least another 10 days.  Years back we would hunt sacks full of them. Now days if I can find one or to meals it is enough.  There are some people around here who sell them by the pound.


Wow, that’s awesome. I would not know which ones were the good ones from the ones momma always said were poison. But I see them everywhere different shapes and sizes even some crazy ones


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s awesome. I would not know which ones were the good ones from the ones momma always said were poison. But I see them everywhere different shapes and sizes even some crazy ones













these came up in my kitchen garden a couple years ago. They were most unusual looking and I had a lot of fun with the pictures of them. They were very stinky too.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 292929
> View attachment 292930
> View attachment 292931
> 
> these came up in my kitchen garden a couple years ago. They were most unusual looking and I had a lot of fun with the pictures of them. They were very stinky too.


Looks like somebody was buried with hard on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like somebody was buried with hard on


Yes, exactly what I thought. unfortunately they only lasted about 24 hours each.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, exactly what I thought. unfortunately they only lasted about 24 hours each.


I wish my hard on's lasted for 24 hours....


----------



## spunom (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, exactly what I thought. unfortunately they only lasted about 24 hours each.


They say if it last longer than four hours to see a doctor.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish my hard on's lasted for 24 hours....


I guess I never thought of it that way…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)

60 minutes works for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

Those are some nasty fkers. They smell like rotting flesh. I had them grow under a peach tree. They are called the Stinkhorn Musroom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

Some mushrooms resemble human penises; it is a fact generally unmentioned by polite society, but difficult to ignore, especially for species like _Phallus impudicus, _which is actually difficult to describe any other wayhttps://healing-mushrooms.net/phallus-impudicus#_edn1_. Mature specimens look like an unusually long and somewhat thin penis, and they don’t look like anything else. That the species has a habit of suddenly fruiting in otherwise-respectable lawns and gardens only adds to the social awkwardness. Its scientific name literally means “immodest penis,” and “penis mushroom” is one of its common names, so it’s not like anyone has not noticed the resemblance.

That is why readers are encouraged to get their giggles out of the way now, so we can get on with discussing a mushroom that is also interesting for other reasons. There will be no off-color puns or innuendos here.

Another common name, “common stinkhorn,” refers to the species’ scent rather than its shape; stinkhorns as a group are notable for having spores that are dispersed by flies rather than by wind, and the mushroom recruits flies by mixing its spores in a layer of slime that smells very strongly of rotting animal flesh. The spores and their slime are exuded by the outer surface of the cap, making it appear smooth. Once most of the slime has been removed by flies, the cap surface is revealed to be pitted, very much like a morel—stinkhorns are even referred to as morels in some older sources. The names Penis Mushroom, Common Stinkhorn and Phallus impudicus all refer to the same mushroom and will be used interchangeably throughout this article.

Phallus impudicus grows across North America and Europe, and despite its scent at maturity, it is edible, especially when young. It is even popular in some parts of Europe. It also has some traditional medicinal uses, and while some of these are doubtful, there is evidence that it could be used to prevent thrombosis in breast cancer survivors_


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those are some nasty fkers. They smell like rotting flesh. I had them grow under a peach tree. They are called the Stinkhorn Musroom.
> 
> View attachment 292940
> View attachment 292943
> View attachment 292941


Yes like dead flesh but they are kinda flashy in the kitchen garden…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

The condom broke


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


I really need to learn more about the shroom world. This is just another sign…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I really need to learn more about the shroom world. This is just another sign…


Yep one has to ask themself, why does this mushroom throw out a casting net when it reaches that height. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Could it be a top pocket find, a real bobby dazzler?
Or maybe a fly eating mushroom and that net is sticky with an acid base substance on it that breaks down the insect's body into food.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

We Like Big Buds on Vimeo


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pesticides never touch my dog. They are what's causing cancer in dogs and cats. Not to mention cheap ass dog food from China.
> If your going hunting or whatever,All you need is Sulfur in a sock and beat it around on your shoes and pants and your dogs fur. Ticks and fleas hate the shit. My father In Law taught me that trick and it works


I dont trust the water, We filter our water and thats what he gets. lots of cancer in our dogs in my area too.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



 Hope you're good !


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 6, 2022)

Yeaaaa. Trip to the hydro store today. Free fish shit samples. Another thing - People were commenting about a thread on split stems a couple days back. I have tons and tons of what to me are early trichomes and looking under my canopy, I actually have several split stems. NOT Recommending it !!!! Just saying. And I did not split them on purpose. I did it during training.
Later was trip to the eye doctor for new script. Optometrist says I have a little UV damage. Says it has to do with slight bumps on the whites of a persons eyes. Asked, Are you around really bright lights? I told her I worked a lot out in the sun.  Anyhow... I did have at one time some Supposed UV eyeglasses clip over covers. Mrs. Monkey and I will be googling and ordering some tonight. I probably should have spent more than seven bucks on what I was using.  To all the (Tough Guy's and Gal's Out There)  Get some shades. I now think that it is just as important as getting yourself a decent Loupe. Damage is slight but they think it may be permanent. They are suppose to re-check everything in a year so it must not be terrible. Still - - - Everyone needs to get a decent pair of properly rated shades while working under super bright lights. That Photontek I bought probably didn't help any.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Now I know why I can't see.  Using an acetylene torch without goggles working in a muffler shop with might have something to do with it as well.  Young dumb and full of cum.  Then there is my ears.


----------



## boo (Apr 6, 2022)

I think your spock ears are adorable...


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

WHAT? I can't hear you.


----------



## stain (Apr 6, 2022)

Few more morels. They're tough to find among the leaf.  Need more rain bad...3 more 0 turn mowers fixed... Injector job next.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

stain said:


> Few more morels. They're tough to find among the leaf.  Need more rain bad...3 more 0 turn mowers fixed... Injector job next.


I can tell you ain't in Michigan.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

Looks like this place is petering out pretty quick for a Wednesday night. Nighty night, shipmates.


----------



## ness (Apr 7, 2022)

Goodmorning Islanders


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, exactly what I thought. unfortunately they only lasted about 24 hours each.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Don't you mean OH Fred?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes a full power shutdown Thanks



And after it reboots if you get a pop up that asks if you wish to restore the former screen, say NO! !  I had to do it twice the first time to learn that.



ness2 said:


> Morning back at ya.  I'm running a windows no anti-virus software. The ads say Malware detected,  system alert,  virus detected 5, Security Risk warning 3 virus found,  Critical virus alert, system is infected.  They pop all the time.



That is the exact scam.



ness2 said:


> Graywolf I'll give unplugging the computer and turning it back on a try see if it works.  Thank you.



You're welcome! Don't forget about "just saying no" if your web browser asks if you wish to restore the former program.



Bubba said:


> I buy glass with an eye to cleaning it. Hot water blasting through removes a lot, then shake with some 90 proof, add Epsom salts to alcohol for more scrubbing action. I usually go with Grav stuff. No rubber plugs, glass fittings, usually 14mm. Bubba



Boiling in hot water breaks most of it loose and shaking epsom or table salt in the pipe filled with alcohol will act as an abrasive to scrub the internal surfaces, but I was once gifted some high priced lemon scented commercial "organic" pipe cleaner to test and it worked marvelously on really badly coated pipes. 

It also reminded me of D-Limonene paint stripper, so I tried that as well and found it to work about the same and is probably close to the same formula.



Bubba said:


> Oddly, many virus trick you by announcing "virus" and providing something to click on. VPN, Malwarebytes and anti virus. Bubba



Exactly, and it just got me again for the same stupid reason.  I saw a picture on line that looked too unusual to be true, so I clicked on it enlarge it and copy for examination for alterations using my Photoshop.  As soon as I clicked on it to enlarge it, I got all the alerts and admonitions to not disconnect the power.



spunom said:


> They say if it last longer than four hours to see a doctor.



These days the only time I ever think of doing it twice, is right before doing it once. 



SubmarineGirl said:


> I really need to learn more about the shroom world. This is just another sign…



A good book for identification is the Audubon's Society's Field Guide to North American Mushrooms. 

I also like Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms, by Staments, Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World, by Staments, The Mushroom Cultivator by Staments and Chilton, and A Cooks Book of Mushrooms, by Czarnneki.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jamaica is developing a nasal spray containing  Psilocybin for micro dosing

I can get behind this product…I take micro doses in a capsule , about .50 of a gram…keeps,me on the sunny side of life












						World’s First Psilocybin Microdosing Nasal Spray Developed In Jamaica
					

Oregon-based Silo Wellness has developed a psilocybin micro-dosing nasal spray. Users report positive effects, including...




					truththeory.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

It happened at a New York Airport. This is hilarious.  An award should go to the United
Airlines gate agent in New York for being smart and funny, while making her point, when confronted with a passenger who probably
deserved to fly as cargo. For all of you out there who have had to
deal with an irate customer, this one is for you.
A crowded United Airlines flight was canceled. A single agent was re-booking a long line of inconvenienced travelers.
Suddenly, an angry passenger pushed his way to the desk. He slapped his ticket on the counter and said, "I HAVE to be on this flight and it has to be FIRST CLASS."
The agent replied, "I'm sorry, sir. I'll be happy to try to help you, but I've got to help these folks first; and then I'm sure we'll be able to work something out."
The passenger was unimpressed. He asked loudly, so that
the passengers behind him could hear, "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHO I AM?"
Without hesitating, the agent smiled and grabbed her public address microphone. "May I have your attention, please?", she began, her voice heard clearly throughout the terminal. "We have a passenger here at Gate 14 WHO DOES NOT KNOW WHO HE IS. If anyone can help him with his identity, please come to Gate 14".
With the folks behind him in line laughing hysterically,
the man glared at the United Airlines agent, gritted his teeth, and said, "F*** You!"
Without flinching, she smiled and said, "I'm sorry sir,
you'll have to get in line for that, too."
Life isn't about how to survive the storm, but how to dance in the rain.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jamaica is developing a nasal spray containing  Psilocybin for micro dosing
> 
> I can get behind this product…I take micro doses in a capsule , about .50 of a gram…keeps,me on the sunny side of life
> 
> ...


Very interested in the micro dosing thing but actually never tried mushrooms  don’t really have a trusted source either. have looked into growing them myself and that may be the way I get my first sample. I have to learn more about them and a trusted source for spores as well I’m sure if I were to try it.  I like the sunny side of life too  I’m pretty sure that will be my next growing adventure if it’s not to hard


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293004


Roster you came back


----------



## stain (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Nailed it brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

How weird.

There's Actually A Whole Civilization Of 'Mole People' Living Beneath Las Vegas (kennybakeriii.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some mushrooms resemble human penises; it is a fact generally unmentioned by polite society, but difficult to ignore, especially for species like _Phallus impudicus, _which is actually difficult to describe any other wayPhallus impudicus: All About The Stinky Penis Mushroom_. Mature specimens look like an unusually long and somewhat thin penis, and they don’t look like anything else. That the species has a habit of suddenly fruiting in otherwise-respectable lawns and gardens only adds to the social awkwardness. Its scientific name literally means “immodest penis,” and “penis mushroom” is one of its common names, so it’s not like anyone has not noticed the resemblance.
> 
> That is why readers are encouraged to get their giggles out of the way now, so we can get on with discussing a mushroom that is also interesting for other reasons. There will be no off-color puns or innuendos here.
> 
> ...


Edible? No I don’t think so. I had the little ones like in my first pic they got bigger and stunk really bad on their last days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hope you're good !



Yes all went well back home now recovering under nurse hubbys care. He’s the best nurse ever


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Yeah those things are poison. My dumbass dog found out the hard way.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Light day in the grow....time for a walk wind or no wind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How weird.
> 
> There's Actually A Whole Civilization Of 'Mole People' Living Beneath Las Vegas (kennybakeriii.com)


For a minute there, I was gonna forbid ya to play with Patwi anymore, then I read the whole thing.

One good rain will flush 'em out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

In other news Poor por ole Nancy has the plague


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

That B.itch drinks enough Alcohol to kill the virus.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293042


I think that little girl is me. I hated Santa too


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

Santa is a pervert.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Santa is a pervert.


I always thought so too


----------



## spunom (Apr 7, 2022)

They're linking Viagra and Cialis to serious eye disease


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

Thank God they make women in braille.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

spunom said:


> They're linking Viagra and Cialis to serious eye disease


I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

Well boys and girls, it looks like once again all my shipmates have headed for their huts and getting that much needed beauty sleep in anticipation of an upcoming Friday celebration. Telepathic hugs and kisses to those that wan't 'em, and always remember, an unwanted touch in your bikini area is a bad touch.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Apr 8, 2022)

Stopping by just to say high.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293050



AMEN!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey Papa. I was giving you shit on FB.


----------



## BillyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Stopping by just to say high.


Good morning and hello back at ya


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning and hello back at ya



Goooode mawning sister woman and all!

50F @ 85% RH, rain and predicted to reach 63F.  An incredibly nice 75F day yesterday, but the rains are back today.

Breakfast at Petite Provence with Grayfox and a friend this morning but I already broke my fast with some leftover chicken chili Grayfox made for her Women Rise group.

Dabbing Sour Diesel live resin mixed with THC-A isolate and have Train Wreck in the Volcano for the win this morning!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Up a SHIT CREEK without a paddle.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Up a SHIT CREEK without a paddle.
> 
> View attachment 293140


Oh gosh no


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

I had one when i was a young child but it wasn't over a creek. I would want to be very careful with one over a creek because Cotton Mouth Water Moccasins can climb.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I had one when i was a young child but it wasn't over a creek. I would want to be very careful with one over a creek because Cotton Mouth Water Moccasins can climb.


My grandparents had outhouses I’ve seen plenty but never one over a creek dang. I guess they get their drinking water up stream if that but the down stream folks I feel sorry for and the fish too


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Problem is they are probably downstream from the same kinda setup.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like you have a TURD for a paddle.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Problem is they are probably downstream from the same kinda setup.


Yes I’m sure you’re right wow


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

No turtles in that creek,,just Turdles


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

I do know a guy that built a little shack just big enough to not need a building permit the next year he built on another 6-8 fr room without a permit. He did this several years in a row.  He ran electric from a trailer that another guy lived in on the property somehow I’m sure with no permit. Next he built a bathroom with a shower and toilet. He showed me and was very proud of how it flushed. I was impressed till I found out it was just emptying to under his house into the river.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Up a SHIT CREEK without a paddle.
> 
> View attachment 293140


Ole Cotton had a shine still right down the river from here 
And it's claimed throughout the County his brook water made the Best Shine in the state.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ole Cotton had a shine still right down the river from here
> And it's claimed throughout the County his brook water made the Best Shine in the state.


Extra poo sweetness I guess. Hopefully the alcohol killed of the germs


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Extra poo sweetness I guess. Hopefully the alcohol killed of the germs


Extra corn, anyhoo.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Up a SHIT CREEK without a paddle.
> 
> View attachment 293140



Or toilet paper.....................



WeedHopper said:


> I had one when i was a young child but it wasn't over a creek. I would want to be very careful with one over a creek because Cotton Mouth Water Moccasins can climb.



I remember using one adjacent to the Clackamas River and when my compacted stool struck the pool of water, et al in the bottom of the hole, some splashed up on my butt and I discovered that it had recently been treated with lye.

I darted out of the outhouse in front of those waiting and waded into the river to cool the burn to my butt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Now thats fking funny bro. Better be glad it didnt hit your balls.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293142



And get a real ride!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats fking funny bro. Better be glad it didnt hit your balls.


Not as funny as the folding camping toilet stool that collapsed on me suddenly, after I had just mightily relieved myself.  I had to wash off in 37 degree river water, where it jetted up my crack and streaked my back.


----------



## stain (Apr 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not as funny as the folding camping toilet stool that collapsed on me suddenly, after I had just mightily relieved myself.  I had to wash off in 37 degree river water, where it jetted up my crack and streaked my back.



You need one of these.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

stain said:


> You need one of these.
> 
> View attachment 293171



Not room for the truck in my raft............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293166



Sweet!  Needs a snorkel...............


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

Good afternoon Inlanders.  I use an outhouse when I slept over my uncle's house not so much fun in the New England winter weather.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

My grandmother lived in a house with a pitcher pump on the front porch, a pot bellied coal stove in the parlor, and an outhouse.
I caught my Aunt Margie in it, and stuffed a smoke bomb in between the gap between the wall and rafters.
Never knew a lady could use such colorful language. Made sure I stayed in parts unknown for a few hours before she saw me again.


----------



## BillyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

stain said:


> You need one of these.
> 
> View attachment 293171







my gf wants to know do you drive around town with that rig on the truck?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my gf wants to know do you drive around town with that rig on the truck?


Why? Does she have IBS?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Why? Does she have IBS?


Looking for daily solutions


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Why? Does she have IBS?





actually she battles Crohns Syndrome and associated celiac disease…it’s not pretty

we have come a long way in her treatment by managing the food she eats…nutritional healing

thanks for asking


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

That is a shitty thing to happen to anyone
Im sorry she suffers with this disease


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Why? Does she have IBS?


Well that Depends


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> actually she battles Crohns Syndrome and associated celiac disease…it’s not pretty
> 
> we have come a long way in her treatment by managing the food she eats…nutritional healing
> 
> thanks for asking


A close friend of mine's wife has it bad. Serious shit. This gal bleeds out her tailpipe. I made her some weed extract suppositories' that seemed to help.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

I knew a friends wife that had Celiac so bad she had to plan a 15min ride to work knowing all the fast food places with a restroom for stops along the way, Poor thing .
I truly feel bad for her if she has it this badly.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Night all


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Night all


Party pooper.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

Morning day has started.  I'll be working in the yard today getting ready for my green house.  It should arrive Monday.  Enjoying this crisp morning 42 F Sunny.  Coffee and a bowl are in order.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

31 and overcast with more rain on the way here. I'll be holding down the bed and this laptop today.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 31 and overcast with more rain on the way here. I'll be holding down the bed and this laptop today.


Hey send me a pic bro I need Photoshop practice .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Gonna be nice here today. My plants love the sun but I've been having to bring them in at night lately due to it getting in the 40s at night.
Fking Texas weather. 80s during the day and 40s at night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey send me a pic bro I need Photoshop practice .


Nope. It's against the site's TOU. If I was stupid enough to post my pic, I'd expect you to use it.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. It's against the site's TOU. If I was stupid enough to post my pic, I'd expect you to use it.


I never knew that thanks You are a Great friend


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 31 and overcast with more rain on the way here. I'll be holding down the bed and this laptop today.


Not feeling well today Hippie.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. It's against the site's TOU. If I was stupid enough to post my pic, I'd expect you to use it.


On second thought I bet it is because you think a real pic will scare me off
Nope , Im stuck to you like glue, you complete me now LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Not feeling well today Hippie.


Feeling OK, it's just the back showing its ass again. That, and depression from all this damned rain. Nothing the boobtube and bubble hash can't cure. 


TheBlackHydra said:


> On second thought I bet it is because you think a real pic will scare me off
> Nope , Im stuck to you like glue, you complete me now LOL


Scare you off? You'd be hanging outside my house with a bullhorn, professing your undying love for me. I'm a handsome man. My mamma said I was pretty.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Feeling OK, it's just the back showing its ass again. That, and depression from all this damned rain. Nothing the boobtube and bubble hash can't cure.
> 
> Scare you off? You'd be hanging outside my house with a bullhorn, professing your undying love for me. I'm a handsome man. My mamma said I was pretty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. It's against the site's TOU. If I was stupid enough to post my pic, I'd expect you to use it.


I've seen his Picture BlackHydra. You would want to give that handsome bastard a big ole kiss


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. It's against the site's TOU. If I was stupid enough to post my pic, I'd expect you to use it.





so are you saying members like Unca and Greywolf and me are stupid because we posted some photos of ourselves?

I don’t mind some decent photoshops but I do not like sexual innuendo derogatory photoshops………..

we all have our differences but the thing with busting ba lls and friendly name calling , it seems to always lead to misunderstandings between people when they really do not know one another

that is all I’m saying about that this morning and I would not have said anything….but you brought it up first


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've seen his Picture BlackHydra. You would want to give that handsome bastard a big ole kiss


Oh I have seen him and he is spectacular he sent the Picture in PMs as to the nature of the graphic shots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so are you saying members like Unca and Greywolf and me are stupid because we posted some photos of ourselves?
> 
> I don’t mind some decent photoshops but I do not like sexual innuendo derogatory photoshops………..
> 
> ...


Hey he had you with a big d.ick. What's wrong with that . Could have been a lot worse. Could have been midget porn


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Guys lets please just end this here
I will not post any pics anymore Problem solved 
Sorry some feelings may have be hurt, not once was it my intentions to hurt feelings only to make you the pic owners laugh not be laughed at.
So Im am Sorry for the disturbance it may have or may cause,


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

I thought I woke at 6am , but dang I just woke up


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Feeling OK, it's just the back showing its ass again. That, and depression from all this damned rain. Nothing the boobtube and bubble hash can't cure.
> 
> Scare you off? You'd be hanging outside my house with a bullhorn, professing your undying love for me. I'm a handsome man. My mamma said I was pretty.



Bubble hash Yummy


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so are you saying members like Unca and Greywolf and me are stupid because we posted some photos of ourselves?
> 
> I don’t mind some decent photoshops but I do not like sexual innuendo derogatory photoshops………..
> 
> ...


One thing Big
Most if not all of my Shopped pics of you were never derogatory of you, just funny thought that made you laugh also.
Will not happen again .


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey he had you with a big d.ick. What's wrong with that . Could have been a lot worse. Could have been midget porn




im not you Bro


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey one of my Cousins is a midget and I have seen him come out of the shower 
Holy Cannoli


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Come mer Nessy


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

What that support to mean


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

Roster did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed go back to bed and get out the other side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Blackhydra has apologized so let's leave it at that and have a great Saturday.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

It still chilly out 43.  Once I get started in the yard I not I'll warm up.  It's just the thought of being chilly.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so are you saying members like Unca and Greywolf and me are stupid because we posted some photos of ourselves?


Yep. That's exactly what I'm saying. Only difference is, Walt and GW don't cry when their pics get lampooned.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Roster did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed go back to bed and get out the other side.


Woke up quite Happy today , and am more so after seeing you here 
I was sharing a seat with you in the Gif above


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

I cried but you mean old bastards just laughed.
 And Hippie put me in a red dress.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I cried but you mean old bastards just laughed.
> And Hippie put me in a red dress.


I remember that some of his finest work
Dang Hippie Trouble Maker LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I cried but you mean old bastards just laughed.
> And Hippie put me in a red dress.


Some of his best work


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 9, 2022)

42F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy with sprinkles and predicted to reach 50F.

Satyrday!!  Let the frolicking begin!!


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. That's exactly what I'm saying. Only difference is, Walt and GW don't cry when their pics get lampooned.




Looking back on the posts that members put old pics of themselves it looked like they were discussing memories of times gone by. Your reference of crying is unwarranted in my opinion but that really doesn't matter does it . .

I used to go to the library and read ancient old copies of the women's magazine True Love and Confessions just for the aura of being in a Drama setting ... I come here now.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> Looking back on the posts that members put old pics of themselves it looked like they were discussing memories of times gone by. Your reference of crying is unwarranted in my opinion but that really doesn't matter does it . .
> 
> I used to go to the library and read ancient old copies of the women's magazine True Love and Confessions just for the aura of being in a Drama setting ... I come here now.


I remember when folks PMed their pics to Roster and said do your best, he said there were a few good members who did so.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> Your reference of crying is unwarranted in my opinion but that really doesn't matter does it .


Only to you, and that's fine.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

yeah well, you put a hitler mustache on me but you didn't know I already had a real life picture of me with a hitler mustache  .. lol .. you'll never see it


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

yaknow , .. all debauchery aside .. just respect and honour all the members here .. don't take sides


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

SubGirl walkin’ that thin line between fun and drama sometimes


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah well, you put a hitler mustache on me but you didn't know I already had a real life picture of me with a hitler mustache  .. lol .. you'll never see it


Ya lost me on that one.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Its all over now I wish people would stop talking about it and bringing it up, and those who have no clue should not be chiming in at all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Its all over now I wish people would stop talking about it and bringing it up, and those who have no clue should not be chiming in at all.


Sorry if that was for me..I did chime in I’ll go to the penalty box for a while


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Just leave it alone and let it die
We are all still Friends here , as far as I know


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya lost me on that one.



talking to roster




TheBlackHydra said:


> Its all over now I wish people would stop talking about it and bringing it up, and those who have no clue should not be chiming in at all.




It's a two dimensional platform which just means stuff will get miscued ..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry if that was for me..I did chime in I’ll go to the penalty box for a while


No seeds for you minus 10 points for cheating now


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

That is an inside joke


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Glad you knew what i was driving at LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

And so no one reading this gets any wrong ideas 
We are all good here, no one is making fun or lampooning on any other members . Just having an adult discussion .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Glad you knew what i was driving at LOL


I know I may have help stir that up but enjoyed it a little I’ll admit. Just walkin’ that thin line again…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know I may have help stir that up but enjoyed it a little I’ll admit. Just walkin’ that thin line again…


I love it
Just make sure we know you are kidding
certain people will read as someone is razzing you and being mean.
I love the fact that you give it right back and I appreciate a good razz too. I have very thick skin.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

I also have thick skin and can take a razzin


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Captain Hippie 
Sonar has reported an inbound torpedo traveling at a high speed off the port bow .


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> Looking back on the posts that members put old pics of themselves it looked like they were discussing memories of times gone by. Your reference of crying is unwarranted in my opinion but that really doesn't matter does it . .
> 
> I used to go to the library and read ancient old copies of the women's magazine True Love and Confessions just for the aura of being in a Drama setting ... I come here now.


Sure your opinion matters,,,,, forgot what it was but it matters to somebody.
And I'll put a Library thread in for you since your only here for the Drama. Don't have to many books about Women Romances but I'll find some on Google.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

You can start with this one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Dang my black cat Cleo is taking a liking to the gorilla glue plant. She knows better but is a sneaky *****


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang my black cat Cleo is taking a liking to the gorilla glue plant. She knows better but is a sneaky *****  View attachment 293293


Time to get a dog


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Captain Hippie
> Sonar has reported an inbound torpedo traveling at a high speed off the port bow .


Hard to port,  flank speed. Close all water tight hatches. Dive, dive, dive.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hard to port,  flank speed. Close all water tight hatches. Dive, dive, dive.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Time to get a dog


I have a dog but I’m her slave, she only needs me during thunderstorms.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a dog but I’m her slave, she only needs me during thunderstorms.


Oh me too, I get so scared in TS


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



I'll bet you got SubGirl's attention!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

You guys need some fun sub toys to play with  you should have been submariners


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You guys need some fun sub toys to play with  you should have been submariners


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



I like this very much. First cause I like to write songs myself and feel his passion. You know there’s been a ton of songs written on a submarine. It’s a lonely place under the sea…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey he had you with a big d.ick. What's wrong with that . Could have been a lot worse. Could have been midget porn


midget porn is not for everybody ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> midget porn is not for everybody ....


But Midget Wrestling is


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> But Midget Wrestling is


Especially midget tag team wrestling. God, I'm old.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Especially midget tag team wrestling. God, I'm old.


I love when they get tossed into the audience


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow , I get lost for a couple of days and we are now talking  about midget porn .
Gonna stay close for now on ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Not porn, wrestling, ya sicko!
Completely different from the North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293311


with a mercury clutch ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Yeah we got it going on don’t we.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not porn, wrestling, ya sicko!
> Completely different from the North Korean midget lesbian amputee porn.


can only watch that for a short time ,something is always missing to me .....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah we got it going on don’t we.


because of cool people like you !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

who else did this when they were 14-15


----------



## spunom (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> But Midget Wrestling is


I worked in a porno store back around '96. We had a dancer.

One night, she came out front laughing so hard she was crying. The poor girl could barely walk. When I asked her, she could only motion me to follow.

I followed her to her room and looked thru the peephole.

On the bench was a team of six midget wrestlers... 3 on the seat and 3 on the back of the seat waiting for the show


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> who else did this when they were 14-15
> View attachment 293315


we had a banana seat!


----------



## stain (Apr 9, 2022)

Hanging masonite all day. be harder than it looks....

Always wanted a mini bike when I was a kid. Dad wouldn't buy us one. He was afraid that we would cause him to pay med bills. Tight B turd... I showed my boys how to build things. We built gasbikes and go carts. Guess what??? Not a single med bill.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

My Old Man was into surprises. He'd pull in the driveway and ask us to help him get something outta his truck. It would be a gocart or a scooter of some kind. No helmets, no knee pads, no elbow pads. We survived just fine, and had a riot doing it.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

stain said:


> Hanging masonite all day. be harder than it looks....
> 
> Always wanted a mini bike when I was a kid. Dad wouldn't buy us one. He was afraid that we would cause him to pay med bills. Tight B turd... I showed my boys how to build things. We built gasbikes and go carts. Guess what??? Not a single med bill.
> 
> ...





spunom said:


> I worked in a porno store back around '96. We had a dancer.
> 
> One night, she came out front laughing so hard she was crying. The poor girl could barely walk. When I asked her, she could only motion me to follow.
> 
> ...


If I worked at a porno store it would have stunted my growth so to speak ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

signing off good night kids !!


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

I will join you


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Me, too. Smoother sailing for tomorrow, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 42F @ 77% RH, partially cloudy with sprinkles and predicted to reach 50F.
> 
> Satyrday!!  Let the frolicking begin!!
> 
> View attachment 293263


That lady has thighs like Herschel Walker from the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My Old Man was into surprises. He'd pull in the driveway and ask us to help him get something outta his truck. It would be a gocart or a scooter of some kind. No helmets, no knee pads, no elbow pads. We survived just fine, and had a riot doing it.


My Daddy built me a street racer.  It was made with 2x4's, baby coach wheels, a wooden crate.

I steered it with reins (!) and my feet.

Now, before one of you starts thinkin' about _"Hoohah!  No motor, eh?  Kid's toy."_

Roses are red, violets are blue. I've got five fingers, the middle one's for you.

Try this:  This was in the Forties.  A motor was not needed: Gravity was cheap, and far more dependable. Helmets were not even worn by fighter pilots.  The runway for my street racer was dubbed, "Suicide Hill".

Lemme describe Suicide Hill.  Model T drivers had to get a run going to get up the hill.  TINS.  BTW: Old cars -- even old by our kid standards _at the time_ -- were common at that time.  Remember:  No cars were manufactured during the war.  I saw cars with wooden spokes.

Back to Suicide Hill:  It took forever to pull the racer to the top (1/4 mile).  But once there, I'd be eager to climb into the seat/crate, carefully raise one foot at a time to the steering bar, and sorta lean forward...

...And off I'd go.  It was important to stay in one "lane" <-- Not a paved road.  The "lanes" were where the left/right tires of all vehicles went.

Within five seconds, the wind would cause tears to stream back.  The world became a shaking blur***

***A good way to picture it is to look at WWII strafing films, where they vibrate and blur.

I dunno what speed the racer got to... fast enough to get kilt, fer sure -- but it was livin' on the edge, no error!

My record was three turns.  Most of the time it was one and done. Even at that tender age, I knew I wuz casting dice.


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My Daddy built me a street racer.  It was made with 2x4's, baby coach wheels, a wooden crate.
> 
> I steered it with reins (!) and my feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Good day to all


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

I hope so. Problem is it's Sunday and I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## stain (Apr 10, 2022)

@WeedHopper Feel lucky....you get paid to work. I work 7 days a week for 3 hots and a cot. I will say. I want for nothing. 

Calking and slinging paint is on the agenda today. Also moving water hose around the gardens.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone.


I bet you say that to all the boys .....
On second thought I meant it in a funny way and by no means want you to misconstrue you into thinking it was meant as a derogatory comment !
I saw a sub get commissioned if that helps you to find it in your heart to forgive me  . The dos si do done me in !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys .....
> On second thought I meant it in a funny way and by no means want you to misconstrue you into thinking it was meant as a derogatory comment !
> I saw a sub get commissioned if that helps you to find it in your heart to forgive me  . The dos si do done me in !






Sure ya did


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293378
> 
> Sure ya did


appreciate the hair !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> appreciate the hair !


I got the glasses right at least


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys .....
> On second thought I meant it in a funny way and by no means want you to misconstrue you into thinking it was meant as a derogatory comment !
> I saw a sub get commissioned if that helps you to find it in your heart to forgive me  . The dos si do done me in !


Im so glad to hear it was the dosidos. That just happens to be my new strain for this season and I hope it will soon do me in too


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Im so glad to hear it was the dosidos. That just happens to be my new strain for this season and I hope it will soon do me in too
> View attachment 293379




what a healthy looker that girl is!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Im so glad to hear it was the dosidos. That just happens to be my new strain for this season and I hope it will soon do me in too
> View attachment 293379


A pretty start and I know pretty !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank you big. Yes they all are looking pretty good except I may have to kill my mischievous black cat who has suddenly taken a liking to reefer leaves. I’m thinking about another two x four tent. I found room in my laundry room for one (just have to put some blackout curtains up) I could zip up and run fans in but have no means of ventilation exit except for maybe tieing into my current dryer vent. I’ve been considering an additional veg tent for a while now my cat Cleo just upped the priority. I only plan to veg in the tent so maybe I can get away with it without a vent system as long as my lights are cool.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you big. Yes they all are looking pretty good except I may have to kill my mischievous black cat who has suddenly taken a liking to reefer leaves. I’m thinking about another two x four tent. I found room in my laundry room for one (just have to put some blackout curtains up) I could zip up and run fans in but have no means of ventilation exit except for maybe tieing into my current dryer vent. I’ve been considering an additional veg tent for a while now my cat Cleo just upped the priority. I only plan to veg in the tent so maybe I can get away with it without a vent system as long as my lights are cool.


I would personally not try to tie  into your dryer vent IMHO. You may introduce lint in places you may not want lint ( unlikely) but short change your dryers ability to blast out the humid dryer air .This is my opinion and not necessarily the opinion of this group and as always your mileage will vary ....
edit #1 you did not ask for my opinion . just cant help my self ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang my black cat Cleo is taking a liking to the gorilla glue plant. She knows better but is a sneaky *****  View attachment 293293



Alas sweet Melissa eats my cannabis plants, so I can no longer grow in the rear courtyard/catio.  The rest of the yard is visible to the public, so I had to finish my last grow at a friends house and give him half.



stain said:


> Always wanted a mini bike when I was a kid. Dad wouldn't buy us one. He was afraid that we would cause him to pay med bills. Tight B turd... I showed my boys how to build things. We built gasbikes and go carts. Guess what??? Not a single med bill.
> 
> View attachment 293344
> View attachment 293345



Dad wouldn't let me buy one, so I built my own scooter and go carts.  He cited the same concerns and forced me to dismantle and sell my scooter in parts after the friend I was riding with head-on-ed a 57 Chevy with his Cushman Eagle and died a few days later from brain hemorrhaging.  

My first go cart was out of wood with a two-cylinder Maytag washing machine engine powering it.  My first scooter was a Briggs and Straton engine from a power concrete trowel and second was a 5 hp Cushman engine.



Unca Walt said:


> That lady has thighs like Herschel Walker from the Dallas Cowboys.



Careful how you talk about Roster's mother pops....................

41F @ 85% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 44F.

I received the 3/4" marine plywood I needed and installed the mounting pads for the flower box braces.  Today I'll seal them with paint and install the braces themselves.    

The trim I picked up won't work, so I'll pick up a stick of treated 2 X 4 and will make my own with a table saw and router.  Probably not today because of the rain and my dislike of lying on the cold wet ground to clear out the old, rotted trim and fit in a new one.  Even in foul weather gear it is cold and clammy.

A close friend is in a bad space and is seeing a therapist as well as getting lots of physical exercise, so is doing all the right things, but yesterday after wrecking his new electric trike, he quit answering calls, so I put him on suicide watch and showed up at his door.  An apology email from him this morning, but I continue to worry about him.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would personally not try to tie  into your dryer vent IMHO. You may introduce lint in places you may not want lint ( unlikely) but short change your dryers ability to blast out the humid dryer air .This is my opinion and not neccarily the opinion of this group and as always your mileage will vary ....


I really didnt plan to and hope that I won’t need to vent. Just need a place for them to veg out until my flower tent or outdoor timing is right. Right now my veg area is a open area with a pole four head led light. The plants are ok with vegging under it but now I have double the plants imagine that…and need more room as I find myself sorta hoarding plants and wanting to try new species. I know I gotta get a hold of myself and face reality… I just know I will soon have an orphanage here…I just got these girl crush seeds just after reading boos luck with them. See I’m a sucker in this new hobby and maybe a bit of a reefer addict if you believe in such a thing…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas sweet Melissa eats my cannabis plants, so I can no longer grow in the rear courtyard/catio.  The rest of the yard is visible to the public, so I had to finish my last grow at a friends house and give him half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful how you talk about Roster's mother pops.................... 
My Mama would have popped his head like a grape if she wanted LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you big. Yes they all are looking pretty good except I may have to kill my mischievous black cat who has suddenly taken a liking to reefer leaves. I’m thinking about another two x four tent. I found room in my laundry room for one (just have to put some blackout curtains up) I could zip up and run fans in but have no means of ventilation exit except for maybe tieing into my current dryer vent. I’ve been considering an additional veg tent for a while now my cat Cleo just upped the priority. I only plan to veg in the tent so maybe I can get away with it without a vent system as long as my lights are cool.






my temporary fix but she’s already got her own ideas


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 293384
> 
> my temporary fix but she’s already got her own ideas


I suggest therapy ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

You really think that's gonna keep out a determined feline?  

Walt, we had a hill like that when I was 3-4 years old we called deadman's hill. It wasn't really the stepest or exorbanantly long, but it emptied out onto a 4 lane highway. Took one trip down it in a Radio Flyer and was beaten within a half inch of my life by an irate mother.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Hey Joeb do you remember Bald Hill back in the day
The Big slope with powder was an OK downhill but when it iced over 
It was a Rocket shooter, crashed into many a tree those days many yrs ago.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Joeb do you remember Bald Hill back in the day
> The Big slope with powder was an OK downhill but when it iced over
> It was a Rocket shooter, crashed into many a tree those days many yrs ago.


yes I do It was the closest thing we had snow skiing on LI. Now we have concerts there and there is a Vietnam Memorial there too !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes I do It was the closest thing we had snow skiing on LI. Now we have concerts there and there is a Vietnam Memorial there too !


A buddy still living on LI told me they do car shows too


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A buddy still living on LI told me they do car shows too


YES very cool during the summer there is always a car show somewhere . Sometimes at a parking lot at a shopping center.Everyone is a little older and calmer . its a nice thing to do see the show grab a slice or a ice cream .
edit #1 in my case both ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

My new passion and starting next week to train ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My new passion and starting next week to train ...



Bit of a posser for me


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

what a sassy little thing..thanks joe, great way to begin my day...still recovering from 1200 miles of driving in a 3 day stretch...my bones are sore


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> what a sassy little thing..thanks joe, great way to begin my day...still recovering from 1200 miles of driving in a 3 day stretch...my bones are sore


What did you buy now Sir


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Bit of a posser for me


I overlook ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> what a sassy little thing..thanks joe, great way to begin my day...still recovering from 1200 miles of driving in a 3 day stretch...my bones are sore


home safe is the best...


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What did you buy now Sir


it's not what I bought but what I sold...the taxes are now paid until 2023...gotta love a good crop...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

toking up on some ecsd x Ogers. 18 month cured


puff puff pass


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> toking up on some ecsd x Ogers. 18 month cured
> 
> 
> puff puff pass


dayammm!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

Good nite kids ! Sleep well !


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Little chilly wear a jacket .. Good Morning !


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

Morning joeb, Hippie and the rest of you Inlanders. 





I might bring in my computer today to fix the sound and get rid of these pop ups.  Virus attacks.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning joeb, Hippie and the rest of you Inlanders. View attachment 293452
> 
> 
> I might bring in my computer today to fix the sound and get rid of these pop ups.  Virus attacks.


good luck !


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Good morning to the rest of my shipmates. Looks like we've got rough sailing coming in this week. More high winds and 'naders predicted. Nothin' we ain't delt with before. 
Actually had a nice day of sunshine yesterday. Just waiting for the other shoe to drop. Can't wait for summer, all two weeks of it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

It was actually 58F (as in "_*F*_rigid") degrees here this moanin'.  Getting better now.


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

Getting ready to mix some dirt up for transplanting.  My outside tent should come today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

| Truflation

True inflation calculator.  Click link for average, scroll down half a page for breakdown of what is going up fastest-est.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

"The truth is like a lion. You don't have to defend it. Let it loose. It will defend itself." St. Augustine ,Philosopher ,Theologian,Good Dancer, Electrician , (354 - 430 AD


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry again I couldnt help myself ....


----------



## stain (Apr 11, 2022)

Morning wave....

1 of 3 peaks done on the house. "Looks fantastic" the neighbors said...Been needing it for years. Will be starting on the north peak this week (worst) sun never hits it. So the rot is bad. 

Starting the week off working on a little 1210 ford 3 cylinder diesel tractor. Fuel injector rebuild and starter.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning wave....
> 
> 1 of 3 peaks done on the house. "Looks fantastic" the neighbors said...Been needing it for years. Will be starting on the north peak this week (worst) sun never hits it. So the rot is bad.
> 
> ...





 I understand ....


----------



## spunom (Apr 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning wave....
> 
> 1 of 3 peaks done on the house. "Looks fantastic" the neighbors said...Been needing it for years. Will be starting on the north peak this week (worst) sun never hits it. So the rot is bad.
> 
> ...


We got a Powerstar 90 here that I'd love to borrow your plan b for. Junky POS has been giving me he.ll.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning wave....
> 
> 1 of 3 peaks done on the house. "Looks fantastic" the neighbors said...Been needing it for years. Will be starting on the north peak this week (worst) sun never hits it. So the rot is bad.
> 
> ...


Can we see pics, and are you doing full rebuild on that motor (re-sleeve cylinders too?)


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

boo said:


> it's not what I bought but what I sold...the taxes are now paid until 2023...gotta love a good crop...


I caught that...the thrill of victory.   Just paid my first quarter taxes myself.  I play the IRS game.  Last thing I want is to have them breathing down my neck.  

Happy Moanday.  Little gardening to do and then spring s-hit to do outside.  Another windy day....fargin wind blows every day here in the spring...at least it seems so.


----------



## boo (Apr 11, 2022)

morning folks, I'm off to what I do, y'all enjoy what ya got...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

we really don’t need a lot of stuff to make us happy now do we?





.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we really don’t need a lot of stuff to make us happy now do we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ,talk about one enchanted evening .....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## przcvctm (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we really don’t need a lot of stuff to make us happy now do we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ancestral Manse in Utah?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Looks a lot like my maternal grandmother's house, right down to the pot bellied coal stove.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2022)

This plus this makes me happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Dont remember if it is a repeat.If so return for refund


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

przcvctm said:


> The Ancestral Manse in Utah?




nope……just a random photo I came across online


----------



## boo (Apr 11, 2022)

enjoy...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 293510
> enjoy...


Thats a lot for one button to handle....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293507
> View attachment 293508


Reminds me of a guy who built cars for Ford and he would install the dashboards at final build stage. He would hang a small group of heavy steel washers from short piece of wire up inside the dash so when the car came to a quick stop there was a very strange rattle'
He did it for years until Ford became aware and assigned a team to find him after numerous customers complaints .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2022)

The online weather says its 34F @ 95% RH, with light rain and predicted to reach 44F but my thermometer says it is 32F, my humidity meter indoors is at 64%, and there is an inch of snow on the ground and more falling.  I will have to find out what the TV meteorologist says..........

Alas, one of my renters already crashed into the new garage door and bent it up.  Overhead Door due back this morning for some repairs.

Snow on the ground changes my plans to work on the rental trim and flowerboxes.  Besides meeting with the door contractor, it looks like my day will be confined to dog walks and indoor sports.



joeb631a said:


> "The truth is like a lion. You don't have to defend it. Let it loose. It will defend itself." St. Augustine ,Philosopher ,Theologian,Good Dancer, Electrician , (354 - 430 AD



Truth is shorter than fiction.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293509
> Dont remember if it is a repeat.If so return for refund


Not for me I just stole it for the perfect person


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Some people just never learn.....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

Im going to bed Boo


----------



## boo (Apr 11, 2022)

I was thinking about that roster...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



The original non-live version of that was my answering machine (remember those) recording. Started out with that and then had my voice over it saying, "We're either copin' some Zeez or got our knees in the brease, so at the tone, leave a message, please."

Got a call one night and didn't get to the phone before the recording message started. Picked up the receiver and got a, "Oh, I'm sorry. I accidently called your number earlier today, and I thought your message was so funny, I had to call it for my friend when she came over. Would you mind not ansering if I call back so she can hear the whole thing?"

Sure, darlin'.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

The 7 Best Smoke Tricks and How To Do Them
					

Master that French inhale.




					hightimes.com


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Good night kids ! sleep tight !


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Good night, fellow Islanders, and may flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

Toast


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night, fellow Islanders, and may flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.
> 
> If it wasnt for her I would have been a plumber .....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

@pute Here is the stop switch I was talking about in PMs
I still am not able to send you or hops any images so this is the part


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

And Jelly


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Hope it works this year


----------



## spunom (Apr 12, 2022)

This guy bought a spot of land and wanted to start raising chickens. He got to talking to an old chicken farmer about it. The old timer decided to help him get started and gave him some chicks.

A couple weeks went by, and the old farmer seen the guy at a diner and asked how it was going for him.

The young guy told him that all of the chicks had died. The old timer felt bad, so he gave him some more.

A couple more weeks went by, and the old timer decided to stop by the young guys farm and see how things were making out.

The young guy told him that all of those chicks died too. The old timer got to asking what it was he was doing. The young guy said "I don't really know what it is I'm doing wrong. Best I can figure I'm planting them too deep."


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey @pute Can not send you this in PMs ?
But I will post here


----------



## Africanna (Apr 12, 2022)

spunom said:


> This guy bought a spot of land and wanted to start raising chickens. He got to talking to an old chicken farmer about it. The old timer decided to help him get started and gave him some chicks.
> 
> A couple weeks went by, and the old farmer seen the guy at a diner and asked how it was going for him.
> 
> ...


His name? "Thought"?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

@pute


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

It is the one on the left


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks Hydra (roster) I am sure that is the problem.  Now I gotta figure out if I can get this one to work or how to find a new one.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Hydra (roster) I am sure that is the problem.  Now I gotta figure out if I can get this one to work or how to find a new one.


Your welcome Good Luck\\
I bet that the spring rusted and broke in side the shut off button
The black throttle handle on tiller arm needs to come off are there 2 screws at the base somewhere?


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok .... Let me see how to fk this up worse than it already is.....ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok .... Let me see how to fk this up worse than it already is.....ha ha


There should be 2 wire running from that button one is grounded right inside the shaft a few inches from the button, the other wire runs down the length and is grounded most likely to the engine block , try and find the wire coming out of the throttle handle and disconnect it from the metal , try to see if it starts now with wire off the metal .You should at least have a spark now


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Toast





TheBlackHydra said:


> And Jelly


Jam!


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> There should be 2 wire running from that button one is grounded right inside the shaft a few inches from the button, the other wire runs down the length and is grounded most likely to the engine block , try and find the wire coming out of the throttle handle and disconnect it from the metal , try to see if it starts now with wire off the metal .You should at least have a spark now



We'll take a look however keep in mind my worst fear at Christmas time is when I open something and it says some assembly required.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> We'll take a look however keep in mind my worst fear at Christmas time is when I open something and it says some assembly required.


Just dont feed it after midnight


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

‘Fish of a lifetime’: Brandon man reels in monster blue catfish, shattering previous record (msn.com)
The Mississippi Department of Wildlife, Fisheries, and Parks Fisheries Bureau has certified a new state record blue catfish. Eugene Cronley, the lucky angler from Brandon, caught the 131 pound fish on April 7, 2022 from the Mississippi River near Natchez. Mr. Cronley said that it took him forty minutes to land the huge fish, “it is truly a fish of a lifetime.”

The fish shattered the previous rod and reel record of 95 lbs. caught by Dakota Hinson in 2009 and is larger than the trophy record blue catfish of 101 lbs. caught by the team of Freddie Parker and Brad Smith in 1997. Interestingly, both of those fish were also caught from the Mississippi River near Natchez.

Mr. Cronely caught the fish with a rod and reel using skipjack herring as bait.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

Thats a big Blue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

Fake lips, fake tits, and fake smiles. Hard pass.


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

@Hippie.......are you talking about the fish?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

Probably smells that way.

I'm off to the pub with my bride. You guys know the rules. Don't set the place on fire 'til I get back, and don't shave the dog/cat, mmmk?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Probably smells that way.
> 
> I'm off to the pub with my bride. You guys know the rules. Don't set the place on fire 'til I get back, and don't shave the dog/cat, mmmk?


----------



## stain (Apr 12, 2022)

OH the HUMIDITY!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Bet this guy doesn't have the guts to do this again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2022)

What the fk.


----------



## stepheneking (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Bet this guy doesn't have the guts to do this again.


I watch this guy a lot! He has recovered nicely! This guy has some kick ass guns! He loves to blow up shit!


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

stepheneking said:


> I watch this guy a lot! He has recovered nicely! This guy has some kick ass guns! He loves to blow up shit!


Apparently including his face.  I would hate to have a 50 cal blow up in my face.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey is there a discount code we have for the marshydro site?  I noticed they were on the sponsor page for MP. I need a new light and considering their 2000


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey is there a discount code we have for the marshydro site?  I noticed they were on the sponsor page for MP. I need a new light and considering their 2000


Mars-Hydro LED Grow Light Discussion | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Code from their site here and from last year
 discount code is *marijuanapassion*.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

Took a whole $7.80 off of 259.99


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

You are a good man Hydra.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> You are a good man Hydra.


Means a lot Thk You


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Oops...not much of a discount. A whole 3%!!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Oops...not much of a discount. A whole 3%!!


I think the light itself is on sale for $20 off too But yep 3% sounds right
If I read it correctly there is a $23 extra surcharge if you are in the US
Must be the new surcharges coming to everywhere .


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Wow Wee that’s big time. Gonna buy one either mark or spiderfarmer 2000 like I have now. Just looking for lowest price Amazon so far 255.00


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm back, no spankings necessary, and the place ain't burned down. Belly full of beer, seat belt on. Bubble hash in the pipe. Let's light the fuse on this candle.


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Look out everybody..Hippie is flying low.  Stay out of his way.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey is there a discount code we have for the marshydro site?  I noticed they were on the sponsor page for MP. I need a new light and considering their 2000



SubGirl good luck in buying a light, I don't know much about lights.


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2022)

kicking back


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Me to.  Hippie got me craving bubble hash.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Look out everybody..Hippie is flying low.  Stay out of his way.


Naw, Bro. Come one and all and join the party!


----------



## ness (Apr 12, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

Aww, come on! The chickens are still up!


----------



## Africanna (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats a big Blue.
> View attachment 293594


Wow!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> You are a good man Hydra.


You too my friend you too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aww, come on! The chickens are still up!


Run chicken Run I see Biggie coming..................................


----------



## stain (Apr 13, 2022)

blast from the past


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey @pute Can not send you this in PMs ?
> But I will post here
> View attachment 293576


THANKS ! IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY TOASTER TOO....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293608
> View attachment 293609


FINALLY BOOBIES!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

stain said:


> blast from the pastView attachment 293687


If I had to go on 'Naked and Afraid" this is where I would want to go with a bong and a lighter


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Hope y’all have a good day


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fake lips, fake tits, and fake smiles. Hard pass.


take your glasses off ,that stuff goes away ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 13, 2022)

36F @ 92% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 44F.

The garage door repairman showed up an hour late but was pleasant and did a good job.  Waiting to hear the damages.

No bidders yet on the tree remediation and removal.  I will go over this morning with my electric chainsaw and cut off the limb protruding through the neighbors fence, so she can proceed with repairs and won't get pissed at me because of the dilatory contractors.

No permit approval for my two trees here at home either, but the bureaucracy in Portland is typically not fast.

Cleaning ladies today, soooo first thing this morning Miss Layla and Moi need to spend some quality time at the Fernhill dog park socializing and playing fetch.  Afterwards, besides limb trimming, I need to do some trim painting.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> THANKS ! IM HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY TOASTER TOO....


LOL You are a electrician not a doctor , you need a good fork to get down inside


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 36F @ 92% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 44F.
> 
> The garage door repairman showed up an hour late but was pleasant and did a good job.  Waiting to hear the damages.
> 
> ...


Won't the person's insurance cover the repairs? Hope so. Depending on how many panels got damaged, I don't imagine it'll be cheap.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Hope y’all have a good day


Wonderful, thanks and to you.

Covid isolation period over and feeling good.  The grow is close to harvest.  I've had worse days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Wonderful, thanks and to you.
> 
> Covid isolation period over and feeling good.  The grow is close to harvest.  I've had worse days


Glad you’re feeling better Africanna


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Today is Mrs Pute Birthday.  I will spend the day catering to her.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Mrs. Pute!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

We Love You Mrs Putes Have a Wonderful Birthday!  Order the Lobster LOL


----------



## Africanna (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Today is Mrs Pute Birthday.  I will spend the day catering to her.


May she enjoy being treated


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday Mrs Pute. Hope your day is beautiful


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Morning big. Just thought of you when I ate a big slice of that blueberry pie my momma gave us. Hope you day is good. I get to feed my girls I mean my friends girls a little calmag today


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

I have been fishing for 55 years and this is the biggest flounder I ever saw ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning big. Just thought of you when I ate a big slice of that blueberry pie my momma gave us. Hope you day is good. I get to feed my girls I mean my friends girls a little calmag today


Growing up we had apple trees and peach and pear trees. My Mother made  apple pies with Crisco that was partly  responsible for the size of mine bell Lee...


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Pute. Hope your day is beautiful


Thank you SubGirl.  I meant her in a bar a few days short of her 19th Birthday.  She is 69 today.  Been by my side all of my adult life.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Thank you SubGirl.  I meant her in a bar a few days short of her 19th Birthday.  She is 69 today.  Been by my side all of my adult life.


Love and tolerance is a bliss


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Love and tolerance is a bliss


Some bliss and some roller coaster rides along the way.  We depend on each other.  She cooks and cleans......I smoke pot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Lady Pute. 
Sorry about the mean old bastard you married.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Some bliss and some roller coaster rides along the way.  We depend on each other.  She cooks and cleans......I smoke pot.


Does your Mr's smoke?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning big. Just thought of you when I ate a big slice of that blueberry pie my momma gave us. Hope you day is good. I get to feed my girls I mean my friends girls a little calmag today




you just had to mention the pie huh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Does your Mr's smoke?


Yes he does and he loves my new hobby too


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes he does and he loves my new hobby too


Not to be a twit but I kind of like people who take the edge off .The ones who dont  exhibit highstrungitis...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not to be a twit but I kind of like people who take the edge off .The ones who dont  exhibit highstrungitis...


Ok but I think I still a twit tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok but I think U still a twit tho


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok but I think I still a twit tho


me2
not a complete one though...
Im not the sharpest tool in the shed ,but Im still in the shed not outside under a tarp....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not to be a twit but I kind of like people who take the edge off .The ones who dont  exhibit highstrungitis...




hey man , quit talking about me will ya!……….


(ya mean like that?)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me2
> not a complete one though...
> Im not the sharpest tool in the shed ,but Im still in the shed not outside under a tarp....


That about sums it up for me too. And I can still be sharpened too that means something


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , quit talking about me will ya!……….
> 
> 
> (ya mean like that?)


our code talk can’t get by big


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> our code talk can’t get by big





tuned in and turned on


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> tuned in and turned on



Ok I could only take about 1/2 of it before I started getting the feeling…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Happy Birthday, Lady Pute.
> Sorry about the mean old bastard you married.


You know I had to Love That one Hoppers


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Growing up we had apple trees and peach and pear trees. My Mother made  apple pies with Crisco that was partly  responsible for the size of mine bell Lee...


You too LOL Sure we are not the same Guy
My Mother had Giant gallon cans of the stuff and everything was deep fried in it.
We made apple cakes every morning , flour sugar and apple slices into hot crisco until golden brown
Loved them things


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Y’all making me want some grease and sugar to go with my doobie break


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293759


Food Porn not as fun as youporn but just as messy ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293759


Perfect now I need some beer to go with all that


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Perfect now I need some beer to go with all that


And a cigarette.....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

And a Big Glop of Strawberry Ice Cream on top


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Public service announcement...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Well shipmates, it looks like it's time to say goodbye to another day of living the dream. Group hugs all around, and take this song to bed with ya's.


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

Happy belated Birthday Mrs. Pute.  Hope you wishes come true.

Going to cook Lasagna and garlic bread for Easter Sunday.  Enjoy your day


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning, Islanders!


----------



## stain (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

She likes a latte so i said ok .no one minds I hope..


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

Are you sure that's not a "shim"? Those shoulders look a bit suspect.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Good Morning Misfits. Nice day here. Get to “play house” today with my new 2x4 growtent that arrived on my porch yesterday. I love tha Amazon guy


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293789
> She likes a latte so i said ok .no one minds I hope..


She needs to eat more apple cakes


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> She needs to eat more apple cakes


She looks like a apple cake !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> She looks like a apple cake !


Just call me James T Kirk
I would split that alien woman , now think back


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Just call me James T Kirk
> I would split that alien woman , now think back


Did you boldly go where no man went?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

Good morning 

time to release the hounds!

or in my case , chickens


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Are you sure that's not a "shim"? Those shoulders look a bit suspect.


you looking at the wrong parts....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Are you sure that's not a "shim"? Those shoulders look a bit suspect.


Yes maybe a heshe for sure…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes maybe a heshe for sure…


resist the dark side of the force SubGirl.
I think she has all the necessary parts!


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

Shoulders look male you never no these days.  SubGirl have fun with your tent.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Shoulders look male you never no these days.  SubGirl have fun with your tent.


Thanks I’m sure I will


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm still waiting on my outdoor grow tent to arrive.  There has been a delay.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks I’m sure I will


I like the ac tents .my 2x4 is a gorilla and wished it was a ac for the height.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like the ac tents .my 2x4 is a gorilla and wished it was a ac for the height.


My other tent is spider farmer. It’s a really nice tent. I hope this one is as equal in quality as the spider. The price was ok and the close up pics looked good so we shall see how I did when I open the box


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My other tent is spider farmer. It’s a really nice tent. I hope this one is as equal in quality as the spider. The price was ok and the close up pics looked good so we shall see how I did when I open the box


I think you will be happy .
I have 3 ac tents after i got the gorilla and i feel it is good quality


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

Don't know what to do today.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Don't know what to do today.


bake a cake !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'm still waiting on my outdoor grow tent to arrive.  There has been a delay.


Oh no! I hate delays. Mine came very quick. i pushed the order button just after I got the the hubby‘s  approval of having another grow tent. I’m sure he thinks that I pushed the button before he said yes  it got here within hours…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> resist the dark side of the force SubGirl.
> I think she has all the necessary parts!


Yes I’m sure for someone shehe does. maybe if you are one that likes surprises tho


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like the ac tents .my 2x4 is a gorilla and wished it was a ac for the height.


my location change in my house.I bought a 2x4 gorilla lite and could have had 8 feet in my wash room .
once my commander nixed that , the basement was the spot .
The 2x4 lite goes from 8 foot  to less than 6
A 6 footer would have worked like my others at the max height


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh no! I hate delays. Mine came very quick. i pushed the order button just after I got the the hubby‘s  approval of having another grow tent. I’m sure he thinks that I pushed the button before he said yes  it got here within hours…


Daughter of Jezebel....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’m sure for someone shehe does. maybe if you are one that likes surprises tho


Oh SubGirl !


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning boys and girls.  My tents ate over 10  years old and are showing wear and tear. These are my second round and have lasted longer than my first generation of tents.  The zippers go bad after years of use.  
When  it comes time for new ones I probably will go smaller.  I am getting to the point that being a slave to my grow is more than I can handle.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

morning folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...


Hi boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Dang, Momma on her way to the grocery this morning. Brought me this delicious warm bread outta the oven. Yum breakfast for my and my carb diet


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293773
> Public service announcement...


I see you have mastered the Stockinette stitch quite nicely Joe. Can I ask how long it took to finish these, and can they be hand washed or just worn until you can not take the smell any longer?


----------



## stain (Apr 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> time to release the hounds!
> 
> or in my case , chickens


Let mine out and the ate my bochoi, cabbage, spinach, and radishes. Pluss the bi tches dug up the asparagus shoots (broke them off) Beginning to think that they are not worth keeping as feed has gone up $5 bucks a bag in the last month and only getting 18 eggs out of 30 hens a day. (have one or more eating the eggs too) 

I HATE them!!!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...


Morning


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

Going to play outside for a while enjoy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

stain said:


> Let mine out and the ate my bochoi, cabbage, spinach, and radishes. Pluss the bi tches dug up the asparagus shoots (broke them off) Beginning to think that they are not worth keeping as feed has gone up $5 bucks a bag in the last month and only getting 18 eggs out of 30 hens a day. (have one or more eating the eggs too)
> 
> I HATE them!!!!!!




hahahahaa!

dude , put a fence around the garden until the plants are big enough that the birds can’t do to much damage

we are gonna try a new plastic fence this year , easier to handle and move as needed …the chicken wire was a hassle


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you looking at the wrong parts....


The legs are strategically positioned to hide the "wrong" parts.


TheBlackHydra said:


> I see you have mastered the Stockinette stitch quite nicely Joe. Can I ask how long it took to finish these, and can they be hand washed or just worn until you can not take the smell any longer?


He just hangs 'em on the clothes line and takes a stick and beats the shit outta 'em.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The legs are strategically positioned to hide the "wrong" parts.
> 
> He just hangs 'em on the clothes line and takes a stick and beats the shit outta 'em.


The old Tuck and pull Maneuver , I bet he is well aware of it


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2022)

What the fk. Now thats some nasty shit.  

Maharashtra: Four held for raping monitor Lizard in Ratnagiri Forest (msn.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Not much action here today. Got the new tent set up today and my vegging girls all squeezed in. Waiting on new light now. For now they are happy with the little pole plant light but won’t they be excited for the new light. They just don’t  know it yet.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not much action here today. Got the new tent set up today and my vegging girls all squeezed in. Waiting on new light now. For now they are happy with the little pole plant light but won’t they be excited for the new light. They just don’t  know it yet. View attachment 293837


Nice. Can only get better from here on in


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Meet my new swimming instructor Alisha. She is a woman....


----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

you're a child molester you old man...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a child molester you old man...


She is 21 and we only have a platonic relationship ! Im involved and dont want to break her heart or give me a heart attack thinkin about it !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Look at this little cutie!
I forgot the post it should go in


----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Look at this little cutie!
> I forgot the post it should go in



it should go in my office on the wall, I promise I'll care for her joe...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> it should go in my office on the wall, I promise I'll care for her joe...


a little cutie love to see one


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Good nite folks sleep tite!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Good night friend


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Howdy.  Finally got to work outside.  Spring clean up is in progress.  Snow is finally gone from the back yard an am accessing the winter damage.  Vols had a ball under the snow on my undergrowth and Trimmed back some bushes and other general s-hit.  Grass is a mess.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

In the morning


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2022)

Good morning, Island Of Misfits.  My outside tent came yesterday.  Got to cut a small tree down then I can assemble the tent.  Quiet here.


----------



## stain (Apr 15, 2022)

Transplanting day according to the farmer's almanac. 2 okidope females ready to put in the pot pen. The male will be uppotted and used to pollenate the okidope mother plant in the greenhouse. He's a stinker... Then the warm weather veggies. Once that's all done back to turning wrenches.

Never a boring day among the oaktrees.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2022)

good morning ness and all you Lurkers

the moon set was spectacular but my crappy camera could not capture the moment


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Hope everyone enjoys their Friday. Coming to the end of my recoop after kidney stone surgery. Getting stent out this morning so I should be back to normal (whatever that is ) soon.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Hope everyone enjoys their Friday. Coming to the end of my recoop after kidney stone surgery. Getting stent out this morning so I should be back to normal (whatever that is ) soon.


Make it a easy day after, no  I should fix my subs main propulsion unit today or that kinda stuff. Relax.!
Hope its over and done and your home  before " Days Of Our Lives" come on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Make it a easy day after, no  I should fix my subs main propulsion unit today or that kinda stuff. Relax.!
> Hope its over and done and your home  before " Days Of Our Lives" come on.


Oh boy, I’d hate to miss that  thanx tho


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

Wanted to get these out there before some one posts pictures of old men again ... I dont care they dont like coffee ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

stain said:


> Transplanting day according to the farmer's almanac. 2 okidope females ready to put in the pot pen. The male will be uppotted and used to pollenate the okidope mother plant in the greenhouse. He's a stinker... Then the warm weather veggies. Once that's all done back to turning wrenches.
> 
> Never a boring day among the oaktrees.
> 
> View attachment 293865


That looks like lunch for Long Island bugs!


----------



## stepheneking (Apr 15, 2022)

Its a beautiful day here in MI! Enjoy your day!


----------



## stain (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> That looks like lunch for Long Island bugs!


Army worms, cabbage moths , cut worms, inch worms, grasshoppers and fricken chickens TOO!!!

those were last years as are these.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

stain said:


> Army worms, cabbage moths , cut worms, inch worms, grasshoppers and fricken chickens TOO!!!
> 
> those were last years as are these.
> 
> ...


When you have grown things as we have and when you see that veggie or what ever in the store perfect looking w/o a blemish you know there is more stuff then Chernobyl in it !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

I want to wish everyone Happy Easter before I get too stoned and forget..


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Good Friday!   More fargin wind today.  I can't remember when we had a calm day here.  

@joe....to early for me to get so stoned I forget things.  Ask me how my memory is tonight.

Gotta figure out what to do with my day.  Walk for sure...after that things are up in the air.  I am open for suggestions.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Good Friday!   More fargin wind today.  I can't remember when we had a calm day here.
> 
> @joe....to early for me to get so stoned I forget things.  Ask me how my memory is tonight.
> 
> Gotta figure out what to do with my day.  Walk for sure...after that things are up in the air.  I am open for suggestions.


take your Honey out for Lunch!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

A beauty of the sea ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Good Friday!   More fargin wind today.  I can't remember when we had a calm day here.
> 
> @joe....to early for me to get so stoned I forget things.  Ask me how my memory is tonight.
> 
> Gotta figure out what to do with my day.  Walk for sure...after that things are up in the air.  I am open for suggestions.





take a road trip out to the high plains and check out the beautiful scenery


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Good Friday!   More fargin wind today.  I can't remember when we had a calm day here.
> 
> @joe....to early for me to get so stoned I forget things.  Ask me how my memory is tonight.
> 
> Gotta figure out what to do with my day.  Walk for sure...after that things are up in the air.  I am open for suggestions.


Thatch the front lawn


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> take your Honey out for Lunch!


Don't eat lunch......dinner maybe.


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

morning folks...beautiful day here on the island...gonna hit the gym and then spend the day upsizing all the babies...thanks again for making such a big deal on dutchies birthday, he got lots of belly rubs...


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thatch the front lawn


Did the back yesterday...front is fine....some winter kill  but waiting to turn the sprinkler system on... can't yet still gets below freezing at night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293884
> A beauty of the sea ...


She looks cold. Somebody get that gal a sweater!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

What does a Easter bunny helper get for making a basket ?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What does a Easter bunny helper get for making a basket ?


A two point like everybody else ... sorry couldnt help my self and this is a time sensitive post ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)

That made me hungry. I like the one on the right but since they come in pairs I'll take both. Don't know what the fk I'm going to do with them but I can lie with the best.


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293868
> Wanted to get these out there before some one posts pictures of old men again ... I dont care they dont like coffee ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That made me hungry. I like the one on the right but since they come in pairs I'll take both. Don't know what the fk I'm going to do with them but I can lie with the best.


I was in the home of my young friend and his girlfriend. She was a brunette absolute stunning and sweet 32 y/o woman .perfect. in all ways . She brightened my day just like the sun ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2022)

Time for a walk.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

Took the little red Jeep for its first shakedown cruse, hosed her down at the car wash, and checked the air in the tires. 3 outta 4 had dropped 5# over the winter, but the driver's front had dropped 25 outta 35. Gonna keep an eyeball on that bugger. Brand spanking new tires, I might add. Might be a valve stem, might have picked up a nail, or it might be aliens sneaking in at night to steal my precious air. 

Anyhoo, all aired up and standing tall in Bristol fashion for her trip to the watering hole. TGIF.

Windy here, too, Pute. 18 MPH winds gusting up to 32.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)

My mechanic.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My mechanic.
> 
> View attachment 293925


I would love to perform a lube on that machine


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

Do do dodododod


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

Do do do do nap time


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Took the little red Jeep for its first shakedown cruse, hosed her down at the car wash, and checked the air in the tires. 3 outta 4 had dropped 5# over the winter, but the driver's front had dropped 25 outta 35. Gonna keep an eyeball on that bugger. Brand spanking new tires, I might add. Might be a valve stem, might have picked up a nail, or it might be aliens sneaking in at night to steal my precious air.
> 
> Anyhoo, all aired up and standing tall in Bristol fashion for her trip to the watering hole. TGIF.
> 
> Windy here, too, Pute. 18 MPH winds gusting up to 32.


Gotta watch them aliens man they be feining for that air like a crack head for a crack rock lmao or could just be the valve stem I'd lean towards the aliens tho they are crafty 
Probably aliens


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 15, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would love to perform a lube on that machine


I dont think she needs any ..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293927


That's a awesome brother... I'm pretty mechanically inclined and my pops used to own a custom Harley shop when I was a kid and I'm looking at it trying to figure out the reason why it has 2 motors hhhmmm custom dual trans or what interesting


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

Heads up
Cali/lightworks 30% off free shipping sale
Code APRIL


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

heads up
roster is getting ready to hit the sack...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

boo said:


> heads up
> roster is getting ready to hit the sack...


Your lucky I LOVE you♥♥♥♥


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

aren't we both...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

On that note,


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

Night Boo


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

TV Hosts for $800


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

Hope ya had a Good day Bro @boo


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

the nerdy dude with the funny nose...I did bro, thanks...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Hope everyone is all geared up for their Saturday. Not much to do in the garden but I do need to get a bag of dirt and restock my herb garden with 5 new plants that have outgrown their pots on my indoor herb garden. I’ll drop those outgrown pots in the outside herb garden. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm mowing today and taking the devil,,I mean my dog in to be groomed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2022)

good morning

banana nut bread and carrot cake and Costa Rican coffee all washed down with some racy c99

caught the moon going down and the sun coming up this morning simultaneously , camera does not do it justice but I could see the hills and valleys on the moon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> banana nut bread and carrot cake and Costa Rican coffee all washed down with some racy c99
> 
> ...


That’s a beautiful sight I’m sure in person


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

"Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life." Omar Khayyám - Mathematician, Astronomer, Philosopher, Poet , Electrician (1048 - 1131)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life." Omar Khayyám - Mathematician, Astronomer, Philosopher, Poet , Electrician (1048 - 1131)


Electrician


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

A sweltering 35 degrees here so far, but the sun is shining. I'll take that.

Gotta make 4# of Swedish meatballs for tomorrow's get together and clean the cages a day early, so I'll be doing something, anyhoo. Can't wait for a nice hot shower and a hotter bowl of bubble.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A sweltering 35 degrees here so far, but the sun is shining. I'll take that.
> 
> Gotta make 4# of Swedish meatballs for tomorrow's get together and clean the cages a day early, so I'll be doing something, anyhoo. Can't wait for a nice hot shower and a hotter bowl of bubble.


I just found out I’m cooking for Easter. It’s gonna be simple for just the three of us including momma. Gonna make some baclava just to tease @bigsur51


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just found out I’m cooking for Easter. It’s gonna be simple for just the three of us including momma. Gonna make some baclava just to tease @bigsur51


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life." Omar Khayyám - Mathematician, Astronomer, Philosopher, Poet , Electrician (1048 - 1131)


 
I have his book of poetry, "The Rubaiyat".   "A Jug of Wine, a Loaf of Bread--and Thou"................... 

40F @ 79% RH, partially cloudy with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 46F.

Great chili verde breakfast out yesterday at Gravy with Grayfox and a friend.  Great and enough leftover chili verde for breakfast tomorrow.

I mounted the flowerbox brackets and painted the flower boxes yesterday and will look for flashing today so I can mount them.  I also need to pick up a stick of treated 2 X 4 to make some trim from and a 3/4 radius router bit to pencil one side.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just found out I’m cooking for Easter. It’s gonna be simple for just the three of us including momma. Gonna make some baclava just to tease @bigsur51


Such a Temptress you are ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Such a Temptress you are ...


Gotta use what skills God gave me


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gotta use what skills God gave me


You use them well ! Tell Momma thats one beautiful loaf of bread !


----------



## stain (Apr 16, 2022)

The challenge of the day is timing a diesel injector pump...This should be frustrating.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You use them well ! Tell Momma thats one beautiful loaf of bread !


I told her she got a lotta likes on the MP page. She loved that.  Thank you I will tell her


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

stain said:


> The challenge of the day is timing a diesel injector pump...This should be frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 294003


Exterminate


----------



## kevinn (Apr 16, 2022)

Wife is up cooking 6 dozen hard boiled eggs.  Guess we are going to have all the grand kids besides the 2 that live here over to color eggs.  Probably be more fighting over who's is best !!!  That is if you can get the oldest 2 off there phones taking selphies.  I can not see what can be so interesting on there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Wife is up cooking 6 dozen hard boiled eggs.  Guess we are going to have all the grand kids besides the 2 that live here over to color eggs.  Probably be more fighting over who's is best !!!  That is if you can get the oldest 2 off there phones taking selphies.  I can not see what can be so interesting on there.


Dip some of those eggs and win the best egg prize kevinn teach them youngins how to color eggs.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dip some of those eggs and win the best egg prize kevinn teach them youngins how to color eggs.


You doing a Best Egg Contest ?
Late No?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

stain said:


> The challenge of the day is timing a diesel injector pump...This should be frustrating.
> 
> View attachment 294003


Looks like a medevil r2d2


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You doing a Best Egg Contest ?
> Late No?


Kids are on vacation at the beach. May hide a colored doobie or two to find tho… six dozen eggs. @kevinn  gonna be eating egg salad for a while


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

Is this where we post our off topic thoughts?



Yes that is the governor of California drunk and high on cocaine


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

I have so much to do today. I need to quit fartin around and get up.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Kids are on vacation at the beach. May hide a colored doobie or two to find tho… six dozen eggs. @kevinn  gonna be eating egg salad for a while



I am hoping for potato salad !!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I am hoping for potato salad !!!!


Nothing like good potato salad ,fresh corn and chicken on the grill


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

post malone is a mental basket case...I wonder how he'll like his facial tats when he gets old and wrinkly...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Is this where we post our off topic thoughts?View attachment 294016
> 
> Yes that is the governor of California drunk and high on cocaine


At least he's got his attentions in the right place and isn't busy screwing something else up.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2022)

Damn I hate dirt work.. nobody told me it was dirty.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Meat balls are done and simmering in the sauce, cages 'next. So far, so good.

Was it Ness or SG that was making lasagna for tomorrow? Got a killer recipe for the best Italian meatballs that I've ever ate. Took months of trial and error, but I finally got the golden ticket on 'em.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Meat balls are done and simmering in the sauce, cages 'next. So far, so good.
> 
> Was it Ness or SG that was making lasagna for tomorrow? Got a killer recipe for the best Italian meatballs that I've ever ate. Took months of trial and error, but I finally got the golden ticket on 'em.


I  will love to try it bzro


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2022)

Ah yard work.  I finally got a nice enough day to get out and do some serious work on the lawn.  Put down organic chicken dung, Revive and grub control to kill the Japanese Beadles.   In the process of using a hose and sprinkler to water it in.  Like I said earlier I haven't fired up my system yet as it is still below freezing in the early mornings here. Hard work is all done just gotta spend the rest of the day moving the hose around every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Cages cleaned, floor swept, and the bubble pipe is filled. Gonna get stoned and watch some senseless crap on the tube. Fun Saturday night for an old fart.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cages cleaned, floor swept, and the bubble pipe is filled. Gonna get stoned and watch some senseless crap on the tube. Fun Saturday night for an old fart.


keep in mind snacks...


----------



## stain (Apr 16, 2022)

Absolutely amazed I got it running on the first try. Timing is still to advanced. (pre ignition knock)  So I need to add another shim to retard the timing a bit more. Then fix the oil leaks and wiring...
Wish I knew how to make videos and upload them to the tube. There is not a single vid on how to set the timing on these old ford shibaura diesel engines. Must be a state secret...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Meat balls are done and simmering in the sauce, cages 'next. So far, so good.
> 
> Was it Ness or SG that was making lasagna for tomorrow? Got a killer recipe for the best Italian meatballs that I've ever ate. Took months of trial and error, but I finally got the golden ticket on 'em.


Not me but I do love me some meatballs. Yours have Italian sausage in them?


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

my God do I love me some Italian sausage, the good ones not found in your typical market...I make sausage, kale, fire roasted maters, and cannelloni beans with chicken bone stock...sausage, gnocchio, and broccoli rabe are awesome as well...lossa asiago Reggiano cheese grated on them all...


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

so lets see the meatball recipe hippie...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> my God do I love me some Italian sausage, the good ones not found in your typical market...I make sausage, kale, fire roasted maters, and cannelloni beans with chicken bone stock...sausage, gnocchio, and broccoli rabe are awesome as well...lossa asiago Reggiano cheese grated on them all...


Yum boo!  I gotta come to your place when you do that cooking.


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

unfortunately, my new diet eliminates all carbs, sweets, and starches after 6pm...I cheat when I can but try gaining weight eating like that...when I cook I cook for 12 and freeze the left overs in suck bags...my freezer looks like a deli counter...life is too short not to eat well...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'll list the goodies I made it with and you can tweak it the way I know you will. This was the best one so far.

1 egg
1/2 cup of milk
1 Tbl basil
1 Tbl orengo
2 tsp powdered garlic
2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp salt
1 Tbl parsley
1 Tbl minced onion flakes
1/2 cup Italian bread crumbs
2 # hamburger 
1/4 cup grated blue cheese
1 tsp Italian seasoning

If I was going to try it again, I might go 1.5 pounds of hamburger and a half pound of Italian sausage, or 1/1 of both. You could probably forget the tsp of Italian seasoning if you did.

I tried it the first time with parmigiano reggiano and it was good, but the blue cheese was perfection.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll list the goodies I made it with and you can tweak it the way I know you will. This was the best one so far.
> 
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup of milk
> ...


Well I’d like to sample them for sure. I’m sure there will be no leftovers to bring home


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

I just made a test batch of the Italian ones. Tasted good, but as soon as you added the sauce, WOW!

The Swedish meatballs I made for the shindig are different and really simple. Good stuff, too. Tune yer farts up something fierce.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll list the goodies I made it with and you can tweak it the way I know you will. This was the best one so far.
> 
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup of milk
> ...





 He looked that way after hearing onion flakes and garlic powder  going into meat balls too ! lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294048
> He looked that way after hearing onion flakes and garlic powder  going into meat balls too ! lol


But I love pineapple on pizza. Guess I’m one of the weirdos


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> But I love pineapple on pizza. Guess I’m one of the weirdos


Not at all I do too!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> But I love pineapple on pizza. Guess I’m one of the weirdos


Every Italian I know loves anything on a pizza and I know herds of Italians !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

A picture of a old girlfriend . I knew she loved me by the way she looked at me .We broke up ,couldnt see eye to eye ...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)

Some beautiful bud boobs butts and bods


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> View attachment 294050


I like your girlfriend better !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2022)

Mmmm lord that's a pretty picture cough cough the middle one mmm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> unfortunately, my new diet eliminates all carbs, sweets, and starches after 6pm...I cheat when I can but try gaining weight eating like that...when I cook I cook for 12 and freeze the left overs in suck bags...my freezer looks like a deli counter...life is too short not to eat well...


Since you can’t eat after 6:00 maybe I could just come shop your freezer
I love to cook and eat good too. my food has a southern Hungarian European feel to it.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Since you can’t eat after 6:00 maybe I could just come shop your freezer
> I love to cook and eat good too. my food has a southern Hungarian European feel to it.


Chicken Paprikash?


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

oh I eat after 6pm, just proteins and veggies...I'm trying to reshape what 70 looks like...I eat far better than most folks, no garbage or plastic wrapped garbage in my body...I can't define my cooking or compare it to any specific cuisine, it's all good for you and tasted great...I put tuesday on my schedule to head across the bay and hit the italian deli...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Chicken Paprikash?


We actually had that tonight. Are you spying on me? Im not one to post every meal on social media but I make the best paprika chicken ever.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2022)

I boil a pretty good pot of water.....my cooking goes down hill from there.  I had a turkey patty and mixed vegetables for dinner.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> oh I eat after 6pm, just proteins and veggies...I'm trying to reshape what 70 looks like...I eat far better than most folks, no garbage or plastic wrapped garbage in my body...I can't define my cooking or compare it to any specific cuisine, it's all good for you and tasted great...I put tuesday on my schedule to head across the bay and hit the italian deli...


We don’t eat much prepared stuff. I cook everyday But not always a four course meal. We eat lots of veggies sometimes only veggies for the whole week but we like them. We do eat some red meat too but not very often. Plenty of rice and grains but I do love my carbs and we have them in many different ways I’m sure more than we should. Two dog walks a day and garden and yard work is the extent of my gym workout. So I could do better im sure


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We actually had that tonight. Are you spying on me? Im not one to post every meal on social media but I make the best paprika chicken ever.


I have ESPN ,Momma teach you how to cook?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have ESPN ,Momma teach you how to cook?


Yes of course. She’s a great cook. She doesn’t cook much anymore except now and then she gets in the mood to make something. I usually cook extra for her and take her meals on wheels 3-4 days a week. she lives a five minute drive away in a cute little apartment now. She complains sometimes how I screwed the recipe up adding to much pepper or something tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I boil a pretty good pot of water.....my cooking goes down hill from there.  I had a turkey patty and mixed vegetables for dinner.


Sometimes we have that too Pute. I usually try to cook in the morning as I want to get outside and play. Sometimes we just have a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes of course. She’s a great cook. She doesn’t cook much anymore except now and then she gets in the mood to make something. I usually cook extra for her and take her meals on wheels 3-4 days a week. she lives a five minute drive away in a cute little apartment now. She complains sometimes how I screwed the recipe up adding to much pepper or something tho


I can cook like a mofo !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I can cook like a mofo !


All the mofos I know can kick ass cook. My house smells like onions and garlic all the time…


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All the mofos I know can kick ass cook. My house smells like onions and garlic all the time…


So does mine but I am not the chef.  Good for you.  I know more about nutrition than I do cooking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

pute said:


> So does mine but I am not the chef.  Good for you.  I know more about nutrition than I do cooking.


Well grew up with a house always smelling of onions and garlic too and only ate what we grew veggies meat milk and eggs. I had a good start. trying My best to make it a good finish too….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

I just crossed the line I think in the cha-ching thread. So sorry.  I guess I’ll take my stoned ass to bed. Good night fellas


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

I’m just waiting for one of you to post pics of one of my ex’s. She was a weed model  excuse me “Ganja Girls”


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

nite folks !


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Well boys and girls, I guess it's time to hit the twilight trail. Gonna get my mind right for good dreams. I know where I'm goin', and I hope to see ya all there.


----------



## ness (Apr 17, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders.  Happy Easter.  I'm cooking my first time Lasagna today.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning, Islanders.  Happy Easter.  I'm cooking my first time Lasagna today.  Enjoy your day.


Good Morning ! I hope your day is a happy one
When I go to church I will light 2 candles for you and your lasagna!
It will be delicious!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2022)

and another good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

She asked for sometime alone without me ,I think she meant it ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2022)

Misfit level dialed back down to 10% not 110% lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

No more Easter. National Geographic found the body.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No more Easter. National Geographic found the body.


So is this the second coming ?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So is this the second coming ?


Well I have been up since five so ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

I am talking Christ the Lord and he talking about second cummings Oh Joe


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Old Hen is a frugal shopper. She found a 6 pound prime rib roast at the store. It was originally $90, but was on sale for $30. She had it sliced into one inch thick steaks and got six outta it. One pound prime rib steak for five bucks. Got one in the skillet for breakfast.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Im off to find the Leak again
I feel like @Tattered Old Graywolf did with his sprinklers


----------



## stain (Apr 17, 2022)

Never mind....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im off to find the Leak again I feel like @Tattered Old Graywolf did with his sprinklers



Good luck with that!!

38F @ 63% RH, double gorgeous out and predicted to reach 57F.

A gorgeous day but a little chilly so far for painting, so spending the time waiting for it to warm up walking Miss Layla.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck with that!!
> 
> 38F @ 63% RH, double gorgeous out and predicted to reach 57F.
> 
> A gorgeous day but a little chilly so far for painting, so spending the time waiting for it to warm up walking Miss Layla.


I am pretty sure it's the skimmer box opening where the rubber goes around the opening and sealed by plate with screws


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2022)

Off to my daughters to hop nob with the younger generation.  Having dinner and a few smokes.....BB late......I hope.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Off to my daughters to hop nob with the younger generation.  Having dinner and a few smokes.....BB late......I hope.


Have a nice time , be careful


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

looks like it's Mayim now...poor ken...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> eb
> looks like it's Mayim now...poor ken...


Who's Ken


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who's Ken


 Barbie's boyfriend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Barbie's boyfriend.


I had him once, he was a sissy boy


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had him once, he was a sissy boy


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who's Ken


ken jennings of course...hey subbie, I had a barbie once back in college...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> ken jennings of course...hey subbie, I had a barbie once back in college...


I’ll bet you did boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> ken jennings of course...hey subbie, I had a barbie once back in college...






if you had the one on the left she’s worth 1000.00 now


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

sorry darlin, she may be collectible but that's more along roster's speed...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



That's some funny shit right there, Big!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

then there’s weed Barbie


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

One day a little girl was on Santas lap and was asked "What do you want for Christmas little girl" She replied" Barbie and GI Joe !" Santa said  "I thought Barbie came with Ken " She replied  No ,She fakes it with Ken and comes with GI Joe !"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> One day a little girl was on Santas lap and was asked "What do you want for Christmas little girl" She replied" Barbie and GI Joe !" Santa said  "I thought Barbie came with Ken " She replied  No ,She fakes it with Ken and comes with GI Joe !"


GI Joe was way cooler than Ken imo….


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

ken was gay AF with his crotch bulge nubbin...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> GI Joe was way cooler than Ken imo….


Wild Thing ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> ken was gay AF with his crotch bulge nubbin...


Yes he loved himself too. Couldn’t pass by a mirror without looking and winking at himself…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Did y’all get enough to eat today?  I’m topping it off with key lime pie


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did y’all get enough to eat today?  I’m topping it off with key lime pie


Love key lime pie !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> ken was gay AF with his crotch bulge nubbin...








boo, got a little tail on my girl crush seed


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

sweet, treat her with love and care and she'll happily reward you with licorice and fuel smell and taste...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2022)

My kinda parents.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

Scuba diving coon...

https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https://i.pinimg.com/originals/09/57/8d/09578d6138dbda6e049fa9b4a55e38b4.gif&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

Here, he drives to the store... and goes shopping:

https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-C4WrbBzMmds/VaVgFTkL7lI/AAAAAAABaPY/ESm8pbVrR5E/s1600/01-funny-gif-159-raccoon-riding-bike.gif&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

Was lookin' for sumpin' else and stumbled on sumpin' _other_ else...

My Beautiful Scottish Witch-Wife of 62 years marriage is the seventh first-born daughter of a Hay Clan family.  

She has never dyed her hair in her life.  Whatchoo see is whut it is.

Here she is at 22 years of age -- incidentally, more beautiful than any other woman I have ever seen:  <-- Not hyperbole.  I challenge folks to find a competitor.





Compare her NATURAL hair at age 81:





While I have never seen her do it, I've heard green-eyed women can fly.


----------



## stain (Apr 18, 2022)

Let the day begin....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

Good morning 

big decision this morning

carrot cake , banana nut bread , or strawberry rhubarb pie to go with my coffee

hmmmmm,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> big decision this morning
> 
> ...


I know big. When I looked at all the desserts left at my house yesterday I thought I was looking into bigs fridge instead of mine. That key lime pie was so good before drifting off to sleep last night. I have my eye on that poundcake this morning tho. Hope your day is good. I have fun work today potting up new herbs, flowers and getting my peppers in the ground plus my new light came so I’ll be attempting to install that in the new tent for my veggie girls. I’ll post an update later. So excited that spring is here


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2022)

Goooode mawning ya'll!

48F @ 66% RH, overcast, and predicted to reach 52F.

I trimmed the north side sheet metal flashing I had made to protect the area where the window boxes go and coated the supports with Type 1, polyester epoxy.  

I was also able to place the arborist contract to remove the diseased cherry tree before the rest of it blows down. We planted it about 30 years ago and it is sad to see it go so young.

I never expected to outlive any of my wives either, but my second ex-wife died of cancer and my first ex is diabetic, a bed ridden invalid, and just had heart valve replaced, so I may outlive two out of three.  The gods laugh when men plan.....................


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Was lookin' for sumpin' else and stumbled on sumpin' _other_ else...
> 
> My Beautiful Scottish Witch-Wife of 62 years marriage is the seventh first-born daughter of a Hay Clan family.
> 
> ...


You robbed the cradle you sly dog ....!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> big decision this morning
> 
> ...



Or but a token of all three................


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or but a token of all three................


makes much more sense...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know big. When I looked at all the desserts left at my house yesterday I thought I was looking into bigs fridge instead of mine. That key lime pie was so good before drifting off to sleep last night. I have my eye on that poundcake this morning tho. Hope your day is good. I have fun work today potting up new herbs, flowers and getting my peppers in the ground plus my new light came so I’ll be attempting to install that in the new tent for my veggie girls. I’ll post an update later. So excited that spring is here




yeah , just wait until Christmas , so many goodies and such a short time to enjoy them!

enjoy that key lime,pie!…and pound cake!

I went with the strawberry rhubarb pie….I’ll have carrot cake for lunch , it has butter cream cheese icing!…and walnuts!


Spring!….you all are ahead of us by at least 30 days..we are Zone 5b and the rule of thumb around here is to not plant a garden until May 15 which makes for a short growing season….a real challenge

good luck on your tent!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or but a token of all three................




that was exactly my thoughts Brother!

but I have self control and discipline …….NOT!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Was lookin' for sumpin' else and stumbled on sumpin' _other_ else...
> 
> My Beautiful Scottish Witch-Wife of 62 years marriage is the seventh first-born daughter of a Hay Clan family.
> 
> ...


Beautiful red hair. I love redheads  she looks like a Disney princess


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Was lookin' for sumpin' else and stumbled on sumpin' _other_ else...
> 
> My Beautiful Scottish Witch-Wife of 62 years marriage is the seventh first-born daughter of a Hay Clan family.
> 
> ...


Sorry Walt, but my Old Hen has got her beat, hands down. 
Then again, I might be a bit partial.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , just wait until Christmas , so many goodies and such a short time to enjoy them!
> 
> enjoy that key lime,pie!…and pound cake!
> 
> ...


Thanks big, it’s a bit early here for pepper planting too. I’m taking a chance  we still getting temps in the high 40s sometime at night but I couldn’t resist them at the nursery the other day. They were inside a plastic greenhouse. They have been on my patio table since and they still look really healthy. Should not be to many more cool nights…yum rhubarb my grandma use to make that. I don’t think I’ve had a rhubarb pie since.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry Walt, but my Old Hen has got her beat, hands down.
> Then again, I might be a bit partial.


You should be partial if you want to sleep in the same bed !


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks big, it’s a bit early here for pepper planting too. I’m taking a chance  we still getting temps in the high 40s sometime at night but I couldn’t resist them at the nursery the other day. They were inside a plastic greenhouse. They have been on my patio table since and they still look really healthy. Should not be to many more cool nights…yum rhubarb my grandma use to make that. I don’t think I’ve had a rhubarb pie since.





be careful with those plants from the nursery…we learned the hard way when we bought some tomato plants from the store and they were full of mite eggs which we did not see

so yeah , keep them away from your cannabis and it is probably a good idea to spray them with something like Azamax or Pyganic


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> be careful with those plants from the nursery…we learned the hard way when we bought some tomato plants from the store and they were full of mite eggs which we did not see
> 
> so yeah , keep them away from your cannabis and it is probably a good idea to spray them with something like Azamax or Pyganic


I think of that all the time bringing stuff home. That kinda why they are outside instead of in my house. don’t want anything near my plants. I wouldn’t even put my eggplants grown by seed in my house in there although they would love it. Gonna use my old plant light on them as it’s way to early for them outside now..  I will give them a spray That’s a great idea


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You should be partial if you want to sleep in the same bed !


She's the sweetest little sugar this cowboy ever knew. I must have done something grand in my last life to be allowed to share hers, and she must have done something really evil to get stuck sharing mine.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She's the sweetest little sugar this cowboy ever knew. I must have done something grand in my last life to be allowed to share hers, and she must have done something really evil to get stuck sharing mine.


You Silver Tongue Sly Dog You ...!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Blah....so fricken stuffed I can't move.  Beer, snacks and two hours later dinner.  I need a tums. Or more.  I guess that is what holidays are for.  Gonna take me a day to recover.











Unca Walt said:


> Was lookin' for sumpin' else and stumbled on sumpin' _other_ else...
> 
> My Beautiful Scottish Witch-Wife of 62 years marriage is the seventh first-born daughter of a Hay Clan family.
> 
> ...



Ah'm with Hippy.  Mah child bride Grayfox (Johnsen) is of Swedish decent and only 73, but still has natural hair color and mah pick-o-thuh-litter.  Aside from her purdy hair, she is a woman of pulchritude and many charms that took me three tries to find.

It's wonderful that us man-childs have such different taste, or we would have already killed each other off over the same woman.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She's the sweetest little sugar this cowboy ever knew. I must have done something grand in my last life to be allowed to share hers, and she must have done something really evil to get stuck sharing mine.



You go bro!

I figure Grayfox and I are both paying pittance for pissing some god off in a past lifetime, but we make a nice balance.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Happy Moanday.  27f at sun up.  Way to cold for delicate plants here.  I plant my maters April 1st and they are happily inside under lights.  They won't go outside for at least another month.

Was thinking about firing up my sprinkler system today bit the below freezing temps this morning are giving me second thoughts.

Looking at this group of old farts it sure is funny how so many of us have walked with the same mate for such a long time. I got married to Mrs Pute in 1974. She was 21 years old and just turned 69 last week. Amazing to me how many of us have walked that same road.

Coffee time


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 294222
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like the same woman kills you all instead  , one at a time  !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Words of Wisdom .


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Moanday.  27f at sun up.  Way to cold for delicate plants here.  I plant my maters April 1st and they are happily inside under lights.  They won't go outside for at least another month.
> 
> Was thinking about firing up my sprinkler system today bit the below freezing temps this morning are giving me second thoughts.
> 
> ...


More or less directed where we should go ....!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

36 and rain. Supposed to rain tomorrow, and then, just to mix things up a little, rain Wednesday.
Old Hen just came in and said not to be blue about the rain, 'cause it's supposed to change to SNOW around 13:00! Calling fo 2-4".
Think I'll go up to Tractor Supply and buy a baby duck to stomp.



Just kidding 'bout the duck. Way too cute to ever want to hurt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

There are many Hay Clan castles... Her bloodline starts here at Aberdeenshire:





And leads to this current one:


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You robbed the cradle you sly dog ....!


If'n I did, it wuz a double-cradle robbing:  We wuz 18 when we got married.  Had the first four years with her all to meself.

(*snork*) This is one thing Herself always likes to tell her friends:  The only two times we did not use birth control, she got stagnant pregnant.  <-- TINS

The only sad part is that I am the only one of us aging...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful red hair. I love redheads  she looks like a Disney princess
> View attachment 294221


A redheaded woman can make the Preacher lay his bible down.

All a man needs is a bottle of good whiskey and a redheaded woman to pour it for him.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

How do you know if you satisfied a redhead?
She unties you ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Looking at this group of old farts it sure is funny how so many of us have walked with the same mate for such a long time. I got married to Mrs Pute in 1974. She was 21 years old and just turned 69 last week. Amazing to me how many of us have walked that same road.


NOW you have hit on sumpin' important.  I think there musta been something in the water where I grew up...

My inseperable cosmopolitan hangout group in teenage years -- we played pinochle incessantly for nickels:

Joey -- married 61 years (Italian)
Dickie -- married 59 years (Kraut)
Gus-Gus -- married 60 years (Grik)
I am the first one of us to get married (Oldenburgian) -- not really Dutch _or_ German

***My 11-times Grampa Jan lived in the Duchy of Oldenburg.  I cannot call myself a Kraut, becuz Germany did not even exist until 200 years AFTER Jan Snedeker left for America.

All of us are still with our ladies.  Joey has Peggy; Dickie has Lorraine; Gus has Orga (Olga). <-- Her little niece could not say her name right, and it stuck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful red hair. I love redheads  she looks like a Disney princess
> View attachment 294221


On her father's side, royalty. Her maiden name was Seward.  <-- Yeah.  Her great grand-uncle was the SoS under Lincoln.  Got his throat cut the night they shot Abe, but he survived.  He was a redhead, BTW.  Herself's daddy wuz a dead ringer for the guy what got us Alaska from the Rooshians. He had a nose you could steer a ship with:





I loved her Daddy.  He was a fencing champion, and taught me cutlass.  

But why royalty?  She is a direct descendant of Edward Ist (Longshanks).

How sumbody (eg: ME!!) as common as dirt could get so lucky is beyond me.  My Family have been sojers since the Hundred Years War. We were awarded land for serving in the Revolution.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There are many Hay Clan castles... Her bloodline starts here at Aberdeenshire:
> View attachment 294212
> 
> 
> ...


I wired a house like that 3 years ago ...!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

I learns sumtin noo evry day 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

It's snowing. Glad the wife is home. Not nearly as suicidal when she's around.

Fried up another one of those prime rib steaks, took the drippings and made gravy and baked some butter biscuits. Shoved 'em in front of the Old Hen and walked away. Judging by the sounds she was making, I'd say it turned out pretty good.
Let's get stoned.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

I concur....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Whew, finally able to sit down for a break. Got everything I could done today despite the rain. Planted marigolds in my new/old plant stand. Going to move it to my garden area after the rain. Transplanted my eggplants into 4” peat pots as they needed more room to grow till I can put them out in May. Updated my herb garden with 5 new plants As they were root bound and overgrown in my indoor garden. Looks kinda naked now but they will grow really quick. Planted the old ones in my flowerbed. They will love it outside. The inside ones love the window that gives them perfect sun when they seem to need it. Got silly monkey curtains I got from good will hung on two windows in my laundry room where I put the new tent. There was no need for privacy in that room till now. And…got the new light hung yay. It’s just like Christmas looking in that new tent with the new MarsHydro light.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Guess it's time to call it a night. Sweet dreams, fellow shipmates.


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2022)

Good morning troops.  Got a busy day ahead of me going to be putting up the green house than I'll be able to put some plants outside.  Enjoy your day Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Marigolds help keep bugs away from your other plants. If you put them in your garden you will see what I mean.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

The Absolute Unit trundled by me at 4:30 this AM.  

I wuz outside, enjoying the night air (72F) and lookin' at the stars and moon, puffing on my Volcano bag, and sipping decaf <-- (*sigh*) and here he comes, in his bloated magnificence.  

Big tubber of a racketycoon.  We had lamb for dinner, and I had put the fatty scraps out for the night creatchy-poos: possums, otters, raccoon (one only).


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Marigolds help keep bugs away from your other plants. If you put them in your garden you will see what I mean.


True, dat.  Back in the Olden Days in Virginia (where I was able to grow a humongumous garden!)  I used only marigolds as "pesticide".


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Speaking of Decaf it's time to make me some. That's the only coffee my ass can handle. Don't want any AFib. Found out I needed to up my Thyroid meds. Haven't had any AFib since. My last stay in the hospital showed my TSH levels were higher than normal. So instead of taking 8mg Levothyroxine. I take 12mg or half a pill at 5am. I even feel better and have more energy. I did that on my own. Was the best decision I've made in awhile.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Speaking of Decaf it's time to make me some. That's the only coffee my ass can handle. Don't want any AFib. Found out I needed to up my Thyroid meds. Haven't had any AFib since. My last stay in the hospital showed my TSH levels were higher than normal. So instead of taking 8mg Levothyroxine. I take 12mg or half a pill at 5am. I even feel better and have more energy. I did that on my own. Was the best decision I've made in awhile.


Weedy -- One mo' thang to help you with the AFib (lurking monster) -- Alcohol. 

The two primary triggers:  Caffeine and alcohol <-- even in small amounts.

 There's lotsa smaller ones, (eg: sleep apnea, obesity) so DYODD


----------



## stain (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2022)

good morning all you Cool Cats

we are as busy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs , I may be missing in action for short periods until we get caught up

spent most of yesterday finishing the ADA wheelchair ramp , still more touch up with some stain 

next up is the front porch pergola 

yada yada yada , lots of garden work

aaaarrrrggg!

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Good Morning Folks !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

Walt i can drink beer everyday and have never had a problem,,,,but if i take a shot of hard Liquor or Moonshine I'm fked.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

I like a nice scotch on the rocks or 3  good martinis at  weddings


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The Absolute Unit trundled by me at 4:30 this AM.
> 
> I wuz outside, enjoying the night air (72F) and lookin' at the stars and moon, puffing on my Volcano bag, and sipping decaf <-- (*sigh*) and here he comes, in his bloated magnificence.
> 
> Big tubber of a racketycoon.  We had lamb for dinner, and I had put the fatty scraps out for the night creatchy-poos: possums, otters, raccoon (one only).


You only need one good size coon for a pot of sauce...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like a nice scotch on the rocks or 3  good martinis at  weddings


I like all the draught beer that I can safely drink on Tuesdays and Fridays.
If they quit brewing it, I'll quit drinking it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 19, 2022)

43F @ 86% RH, more rain and predicted to reach 50F.

A dental appointment late morning to adjust my upper plate, and a rainy day, so not much accomplished on projects other than I picked up the screws and drill bits that I needed and drilled the sheet metal flashing that I previously trimmed to fit, so that when things dry out, I can install it.

Several good dog walks and naps, and I got a call from the 44 yr old son of an old friend who has been dead more than twenty years. His father won out in our competition for the hand of his mother, but we all stayed good friends.

I learned that she suffers from alcohol induced dementia and is in a care home, where she hallucinates but is having a good time. It reminded me of dodged bullets and sad because she was such a happy free flower child spirit with enchanting eyes, a voluptuous body, pretty face, and a gusto for living, but did drink wine and beer heavily, and went from swimsuit model to obese the last time I saw her.

Their son said that he came to see me because she talks about me fondly and frequently as she regales him with tales of daring do white-water boating, sailing, and flying. I remember him as an undisciplined holy terror growing up, but he appears to be squared away and working as an aircraft mechanic. I can only imagine how the adults around me growing up described my childhood........................


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 43F @ 86% RH, more rain and predicted to reach 50F.
> 
> A dental appointment late morning to adjust my upper plate, and a rainy day, so not much accomplished on projects other than I picked up the screws and drill bits that I needed and drilled the sheet metal flashing that I previously trimmed to fit, so that when things dry out, I can install it.
> 
> ...


Wow!
My Mother used to call me special ,but Im not so sure how She meant it ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Whew, finally able to sit down for a break. Got everything I could done today despite the rain. Planted marigolds in my new/old plant stand. Going to move it to my garden area after the rain. Transplanted my eggplants into 4” peat pots as they needed more room to grow till I can put them out in May. Updated my herb garden with 5 new plants As they were root bound and overgrown in my indoor garden. Looks kinda naked now but they will grow really quick. Planted the old ones in my flowerbed. They will love it outside. The inside ones love the window that gives them perfect sun when they seem to need it. Got silly monkey curtains I got from good will hung on two windows in my laundry room where I put the new tent. There was no need for privacy in that room till now. And…got the new light hung yay. It’s just like Christmas looking in that new tent with the new MarsHydro light.
> View attachment 294248
> View attachment 294249
> View attachment 294251
> ...


20 bonus points for your curtains!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow!
> My Mother used to call me special ,but Im not so sure how She meant it ...


If they didn't want you to lick the windows on the bus, they wouldn't make grape flavored Windex.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2022)

I drink 3 or 4 cold beers every evening when i get home from work. I know I know,,,its Light beer so it doesnt count, What evvaaaa.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 20 bonus points for your curtains!


Well they fit. They aren’t old lady looking and they were 4.00 for both windows


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If they didn't want you to lick the windows on the bus, they wouldn't make grape flavored Windex.


My buddy maintained 150 vans for a handicap company . You have no idea!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well they fit. They aren’t old lady looking and they were 4.00 for both windows


add 10 more points !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

I would ask her for coffee but Im kinda scared ....


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2022)

TJ got to cut a small tree down before we can put the greenhouse up.  The chain saw doesn't want to work so it's a holed up on putting up the greenhouse.  

52 and Sunny beautiful morning.


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  80f, dry and windy here.  Today is the day to fire up my sprinkler system.  Hoping for no leaks or heads needing attention.  Always something to do....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  80f, dry and windy here.  Today is the day to fire up my sprinkler system.  Hoping for no leaks or heads needing attention.  Always something to do....


May the clouds of no leaks cover on your yard ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> we are as busy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs , I may be missing in action for short periods until we get caught up
> 
> ...


Mongo impressed.  You are one tough mutha.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt i can drink beer everyday and have never had a problem,



I am honor-bound to add a one word response to the above... and it is crucial, bearing in mind the trigger-level for AFib _lowers_ with each activity:

*YET*


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2022)

You guys and your sunny skies and warm temps make me want to PUKE!!!
Just now cracked 36, windy, cold, and damp. No sun in sight, and rain on the way. At least most of the snow has melted away. Thank God for small favors.

Don't sound too jealous, do I?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

Tres kewl robot lady in her underdoops  [sound]


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tres kewl robot lady in her underdoops  [sound]



Interested on the gearing they used on the inside ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Interested on the gearing they used on the inside ...


Looks like maybe something sharp and metal…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like maybe something sharp and metal…


Im working on a new design as we speak ..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tres kewl robot lady in her underdoops  [sound]



Hats off to the body shop ..


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 19, 2022)

What's up everyone well earlier I was talking &thinking about the whole Russian Ukraine conflict etc and about the ruderalis species that was born in Russia that every grower owes a thanks too for the genetics behind the autoflower genetics and was just thinking perennial marijuana hhmmmm I looked into it years ago being a big outdoor grower and thought I'd throw this interesting read on here for everyone to read....









						Is there a Perennial (Multi-year) Auto Flowering Strain of Cannabis?
					

Well, long answer short: Yes, there is and it’s called Cannabis ruderalis, a low-THC variety native to Russia, Central and Eastern Europe. Many cannabis experts accept the fact that Cannabis ruderalis is a species in its own due to its traits and phenotypes, which set it apart from the sativa...




					www.seedsman.com


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 19, 2022)

And one day maybe a talented grower breeder may discover the perfect cross or a new undiscovered species

BUT for a good laugh
Look up forever buds... well click here..... Read the reviews lmao   









						Forever Buds By BC Seeds Produces Buds Year Round For Decades of Unlimited Production.
					

Forever Buds is a single marijuana plant that gives buds for decades. Marijuana plants flower when they are just a few weeks of age, but then they die. BC Seeds has discovered the genetic switch that keeps the plants young for decades, keeping it stuck in the flowing stage for year round...




					www.bcseeds.com


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Clocking out.   Another day  fighting for the cause.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 19, 2022)

Same had a story to tell first tho


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

☮☮☮
☮☮☮☮☮☮
☮☮☮
☮✌*!¡!HappY!¡! 4-20 !¡!EveryonE!¡!*✌☮
☮☮☮
☮☮☮☮☮☮
☮☮☮


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tres kewl robot lady in her underdoops  [sound]



Just thought of sumpin.

THAT IS A *FARGIN* TABLE!   What else could you use it for?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Huh


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

That's a little too scfi and terminator for me lol
But Are you thinking about what I'm thinking perfect hight lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> And one day maybe a talented grower breeder may discover the perfect cross or a new undiscovered species
> 
> BUT for a good laugh
> Look up forever buds... well click here..... Read the reviews lmao
> ...


Holy SMOKE, Batman!!  

That dude wants *ONE HUNNERT THOUSAND SIMOLEANS* for one farkin' *SEED**

***That may not even germinate. 

Count out this puppy.

Wait!!  My "go-around-to-the-back" old timey engineering brain just kicked in...

What is to prevent a group of guys pitching in to buy ONE fargin seed.  Then grow this "pound per day or whatever" plant...

...And CLONE the summan-a-bench!!  Everybody now has their plant.

Am I thinking sumpin' impossibobble in my total lack of grow knowledge?  Or did my prehistoric engineering brain dip its figurative toe in the Sacred Waters of Holy Smokes?

We may have gone to where the Hand of Man has never set Foot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> That's a little too scfi and terminator for me lol
> But Are you thinking about what I'm thinking perfect hight lol


Wait... I'm beginning to think there may be sumbody here who thinks that's a robot.

NONNONONOFUCKNONONO

Jeez.  Lookit (carefully fer oncet) at what you _cannot see_ easily:  A girl is bent over at the waist, with her head turned to the side -- look at the shiny bottom of the table... it's a container, hiding her upper body.

The girl with the nice hiney can walk slowly while the video is taken.

D'ysee it now?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh I didn't watch it over and over and pay attention to it yea I'm already close to being gone this morning I thought it was some android shit didn't study it it's a girl bent over using the table to look like a android right??


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Called bullshit on this knew it.....


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Boobs don't bounce like that


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Today is my Beautiful Wife's 70th BD. Been married to her for 36yrs. My best friend and a pothead. Her BD comes on the perfect day for her.
I remember yrs ago when she was going to leave me because I smoked to much weed,,now she is a bigger pothead than me.


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

Morning gents and gals Still working on my project of putting my greenhouse up.

It's 42 F and clear.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 20, 2022)

Good luck with the greenhouse my dear!

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let the 4:20 festivities and debauchery begin!!

Keeping in mind of course that 4/21 is National Drug Test Day for ya'll poor working stiffs.........................






41F @ 91% RH, overcast and predicted to reach 51F.

Out for breakfast with Kitchen Kook and then to check out 4:20 specials at the local dispensaries!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Today is my Beautiful Wife's 70th BD. Been married to her for 36yrs. My best friend and a pothead. Her BD comes on the perfect day for her.
> I remember yrs ago when she was going to leave me because I smoked to much weed,,now she is a bigger pothead than me.


Happy Birthday Mrs Hopper. You totally have the best birthdate every. Hope you have a beautiful day Happy 70th. Smoking one now For U


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Lmao I had a drug test Monday for doctor appointment young brother been being clean said yoooo I need your pee mines all kinda dirty and need refills


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

You know who else's birthday this was


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

Yes Happy 420 smoke away.

Thanks, Graywolf just a matter of time until the greenhouse is up and running, I just hate waiting.


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper Happy Birthday to your wife have a happy day.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

*Electra*


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

It's time going out to see what I can do about this tree.  Cheers Islanders


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 4/20 everyone. Celebrating my last seed popping up out of the dirt this morning. Girl Crush seed that @boo talked up real good to where I couldn’t resist just planting one more seed this year. Hope everyone enjoys their day and smoke some of their best stash


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

*HaPpY BiRtHDaY MRS.HOPPER* 
*SomeonE NeeDs To RoLL HER A FATTY
*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Today is my Beautiful Wife's 70th BD. Been married to her for 36yrs. My best friend and a pothead. Her BD comes on the perfect day for her.
> I remember yrs ago when she was going to leave me because I smoked to much weed,,now she is a bigger pothead than me.


Happy birthday Mrs. Hopper!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Got 2 more hours then sleep time waiting to put plants out in the sun when it warms up slightly frosted outside


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Come on warm up planet lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Need to start giving them more go go juice too


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

Good Morning ! Happy 420 !


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294394
> Good Morning ! Happy 420 !


Yup yup young people now days can't hang I took a little 30 min nap last night while everyone slept all night it's 4/20 still up


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Well think I'm gonna get something to eat and smoke a bowl be back  or Maybe not we will see


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

Ladies ! A Public Service Announcement


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

Met her on the planet Alderaan a while back ...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

He's wrong on this one other one was interesting


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

It is crazy that everyone has millions of cannabis receptors in everyones brain hhhmmmmm could you learn to activate them without bud mmmm


----------



## BillyK (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 294412




that one went right over my head


can someone break it down for this dummy?


----------



## BillyK (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that one went right over my head
> 
> 
> can someone break it down for this dummy?


Lord of the Rings, A man, a dwarf, an elf, and 3 hobbits, all males speaking with the Ent named Treebeard about the Entwives. You would need to be a bit of a Tolkien fan I suppose. I am, so I chuckled and wanted to share.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that one went right over my head
> 
> 
> can someone break it down for this dummy?


Thanks. I thought it was just me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Lord of the Rings, A man, a dwarf, an elf, and 3 hobbits, all males speaking with the Ent named Treebeard about the Entwives. You would need to be a bit of a Tolkien fan I suppose. I am, so I chuckled and wanted to share.




thanks Amigo

i have heard of hobbits since the 60’s but I am ignorant to any other things pertaining to the Lord of the Rings


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo
> 
> i have heard of hobbits since the 60’s but I am ignorant to any other things pertaining to the Lord of the Rings


Blissfully, I am, too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Blissfully, I am, too.




feck man , we could be twins

how about one of the last movies I went to was Yellow Submarine 1968 Ojai California 

then I joined a cult and turned off my tv , radio , and records for about 20 years at which time I escaped and was free..

so now I am playing catch up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Hippie likes Hobbit Porn


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Only lesbian amputee hobbits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Tell me you're gay without actually saying you're gay.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Fker


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey guys if any of you entered the Weedseedsexpress seed giveaway the winners have been posted. You only have 7 days to accept your winnings.





__





						WeedSeedsExpress Seed Giveaway!
					

🍀✌🤞✌🍀It is 4-20-2022🍀 ✌🤞✌🍀




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## BillyK (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 20, 2022)

4:20 random weeds in the yard and garden.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 294412


I understand..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Lord of the Rings, A man, a dwarf, an elf, and 3 hobbits, all males speaking with the Ent named Treebeard about the Entwives. You would need to be a bit of a Tolkien fan I suppose. I am, so I chuckled and wanted to share.


Gimli Son of Gloin...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie likes Hobbit Porn


----------



## boo (Apr 20, 2022)

it's on roster, get the ice cream and get to it...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey everyone I've been busy since it was 4/20 Thought had to get some work done on spots that I'm going to stick plants cut a few trees etc. I have to still map the Sun and figure out where exactly some of them are going to get put and tree got to get cut to open up the light for them then I messed with my motorcycle a little bit trying to figure out why it was hesitating and not whining up to high rpms let it sit little longer than I should have ohwell I'll take the carbs off later..... Got even more work to do now with 10 extra plants to find locations for them unless WeeDHoppeR is just yanking My chain lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

I hope everybody had a high and happy hippie holiday. Time to snuggle up with the Old Hen and Fuzzybutt and watch some tube 'til I fall asleep. Good night, shipmates.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I hope everybody had a high and happy hippie holiday. Time to snuggle up with the Old Hen and Fuzzybutt and watch some tube 'til I fall asleep. Good night, shipmates.



 Just popped in to check messages to see if my message to admin had been seen and replied too yet nope no worries... I'll check in when I wake up in the a.m. no all-nighter again tonight hope everyone had a good 420 Mine was pretty good well no GreaT... Jumping on here after a long 4-20 day the giveaway from WeeDSeeDsExpreSs picked me out to be a winner of there great genetics that was a pretty awesome ending!¡! Have a good groovy night everyone tonight and every night
☮✌PeAcE✌☮


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

My new Spanish tutor ...Good Morning/ Buenos Dias !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks. I thought it was just me.


Me too thanx…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294513
> My new Spanish tutor ...Good Morning/ Buenos Dias !



Does this dress make my shoulders look big?

47F @ 84% RH, more rain with 7 mph winds and thunderstorms, and predicted to reach 54F.

Breakfast out yesterday with KK, followed by some 4:20 sale shopping at a local dispensary. I picked up a couple grams of live resin and a couple different samples of bud at a good price.

No progress on my projects because of the rain and it looks like it may be the weekend before things dry out, sooooo we're back to indoor sports and debauchery........

Happy birthday Queen Elizabeth!! Long live the queen!!!


----------



## stain (Apr 21, 2022)

Does my buds look like cabbage???


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Does my buds look like cabbage???
> 
> View attachment 294515
> View attachment 294516





your buds need more cal mag


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Lmao I had a drug test Monday for doctor appointment young brother been being clean said yoooo I need your pee mines all kinda dirty and need refills



I once had a miscreant working under me that was constantly stirring up trouble behind the scenes and laughing from the sidelines when the shit hit the fan.  He stretched all the rules to the limit but was clever enough to make catching him breaking them tough.  He was using several drugs, making him erratic.

He was also on a "last chance agreement" over having failed a previous drug test, and had to take a drug test because he had an industrial accident, soooo he purchased the urine from an associate, because his was still messed up.

Alas and to our joy and amazement, the associate that took his money's urine was also seriously messed up, including heroin, so our miscreant lost his last chance agreement.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Does my buds look like cabbage???
> 
> View attachment 294515
> View attachment 294516


More or less.  Maybe cauliflower..........


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Does my buds look like cabbage???
> 
> View attachment 294515
> View attachment 294516


How long has it been in flower. I think they turn to cauliflower if you wait to long


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

Bad case of  cauliflower Ear


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Good morning Pute. Nice day here gonna sunshine all day . Plan to look at the plants in the new tent. They are loving that new light and I think I’m gonna have to control them before they get outta hand.  Hope your day is good


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Pute. Nice day here gonna sunshine all day . Plan to look at the plants in the new tent. They are loving that new light and I think I’m gonna have to control them before they get outta hand.  Hope your day is good


I used to like you. So jealous. 51, wind, and really, really wet. Oh, well. Got one day of sunshine, anyhoo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I used to like you. So jealous. 51, wind, and really, really wet. Oh, well. Got one day of sunshine, anyhoo.


Make your own sunshine today hippy


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yep! Looks like I'm gonna have to. I think you might have subconsciously sent me some. It lightened up a little outside like the sun's trying its best to poke out for a minute or two.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

When the weather gets me down, I've got my brothers and sisters to lift me up again. Thanks, shipmates!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

Annie Tokely seems to like the cream cheese butter icing on the carrot cake


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 294536


That’s to cool


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s to cool


Even has a brake pedal, I could see Hippie riding it all day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep! Looks like I'm gonna have to. I think you might have subconsciously sent me some. It lightened up a little outside like the sun's trying its best to poke out for a minute or two.


I’m a “sub”conscious sender for sure. Wishing you more sunshine now


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m a “sub”conscious sender for sure. Wishing you more sunshine now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

I’ve got some sunshine for you

Don’t let the intro fool you, it gets bright

“
I hear voices, I see smiles to match em
Good times and you can feel it in the fashion
Even though the heat cooks up the action
The streets still got butterflies
Enough kids to catch 'em
Ridin my bike around these lakes man
Feelin like I finally figured out my escape plan
Take it all and the day started off all wrong
Somehow now that hangover is all gone
Ain't nothing like the sound of the leaves
When the breeze penetrates these southside trees
Leanin' up against one, watchin the vibe
Forgettin' all about the stress, thanking god I'm alive
”


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

Charlie Murphy was such a good storyteller.










						Charlie Murphy's True Hollywood Stories - Rick James Pt. 2 - Uncensored - Chappelle's Show | Comedy Central US
					

Cocaine is a hell of a drug, and no one knows that better than Rick James.




					www.cc.com


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Charlie Murphy was such a good storyteller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie was the best and referred by his brother Eddie in " Delirious " Charlie ! go cut me down  half a tree! Thats a fire !


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

Check it out here I am at Atmosphere’s 2nd floor dressing room balcony @ The Fox theatre in Pomona “hiding in the curtains” watching the show with Anthony’s (the DJ) wife and dog. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2022)

Morning everyone ✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I once had a miscreant working under me that was constantly stirring up trouble behind the scenes and laughing from the sidelines when the shit hit the fan.  He stretched all the rules to the limit but was clever enough to make catching him breaking them tough.  He was using several drugs, making him erratic.
> 
> He was also on a "last chance agreement" over having failed a previous drug test, and had to take a drug test because he had an industrial accident, soooo he purchased the urine from an associate, because his was still messed up.
> 
> Alas and to our joy and amazement, the associate that took his money's urine was also seriously messed up, including heroin, so our miscreant lost his last chance agreement.


Smh wow that's crazy what kinda job? Can't be doing dope and trippy stuff at any job that's just dumb. Was just a doctor drug test for me and j
I had been out of my meds for a week and shouldn't of had them in my pee and the other stuff had ran out of frozen clean just meds pee..
.....
....
And see one thing I've never understood is for jobs like the one your probably talking about why they can't just do a hair drug test can't cheat those no matter what


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

This Man can cook like a mofo.....
Bought 2 of those racks and they work well...


----------



## boo (Apr 21, 2022)

isn't it nice to be able to take just one small bong rip and be just right for the rest of the day...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Never took a hit off a bong that I didn't leave a lung behind.


----------



## boo (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never took a hit off a bong that I didn't leave a lung behind.


you never hit any of my cured jars in a bong, that's why...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

we have adopted the habit of rather take 10 small tokes with zero coughing than a couple of lung busters


----------



## boo (Apr 21, 2022)

exactly, just the size of a pea is how I roll when ripping...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

boo said:


> exactly, just the size of a pea is how I roll when ripping...




it cracks me up watching videos of some kids taking 1 gram hits of shatter on a dab rig

better yet is when they pass out


----------



## boo (Apr 21, 2022)

I've seen that video or one like it and they always cut it when the heaving and hacking begins...my lungs wont tolerate that kind of stupidity...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

That's why bongs and I never got along. By the time I knew I had a decent toke, it was dying time. I have much better control with a joint or a bowl. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we have adopted the habit of rather take 10 small tokes with zero coughing than a couple of lung busters


technology like that put men on the moon ....!


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

I am with Big. My lungs won't tolerate huge rips ant more. Moderation  on everything anymore.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Who here would drink bong water.....not me....never gets changed.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Who here would drink bong water.....not me....never gets changed.


Who here spilled a bong on the rug?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

boo said:


> isn't it nice to be able to take just one small bong rip and be just right for the rest of the day...


I would still want another small bong hit tho boo…


----------



## stain (Apr 21, 2022)

Or blew the water back out the stem..... I prefer my hash candy. A slow build up to OH SH IT!!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



I think I smoked with these guys before ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

I knew chuckleheads that would fill a bong with whatever cheap wine was handy. Yuck. I remember seeing Tim drink the nasty stuff after the weed was gone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Who here would drink bong water.....not me....never gets changed.


Do people do that? That’s some stinking stuff now


----------



## boo (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would still want another small bong hit tho boo…


when you grow out the girl crush or snocaine you'll know why one hit rips are more than sufficient...if I hit the pipe more than twice I end up on the back porch icing my back and watch altogether too much netflix...finished peaky blinders, killer series...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Very interested in the micro dosing thing but actually never tried mushrooms  don’t really have a trusted source either. have looked into growing them myself and that may be the way I get my first sample. I have to learn more about them and a trusted source for spores as well I’m sure if I were to try it.  I like the sunny side of life too  I’m pretty sure that will be my next growing adventure if it’s not to hard


Spores are available online. When I grew, I tracked down source, got fresh one to take culture from. Quicker than spores. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



Oh man, they have to make that an oympic sport!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

boo said:


> when you grow out the girl crush or snocaine you'll know why one hit rips are more than sufficient...if I hit the pipe more than twice I end up on the back porch icing my back and watch altogether too much netflix...finished peaky blinders, killer series...


I'll give it a try. Queen of the South just had their final season, not bad. Gotta love Pote and King George!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my gf wants to know do you drive around town with that rig on the truck?


Well, it would be handy in traffic jams.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang my black cat Cleo is taking a liking to the gorilla glue plant. She knows better but is a sneaky *****  View attachment 293293


Mine only eats the handles off plastic grocery bags and then barfs it up. Crazy puddy cat.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

boo said:


> when you grow out the girl crush or snocaine you'll know why one hit rips are more than sufficient...if I hit the pipe more than twice I end up on the back porch icing my back and watch altogether too much netflix...finished peaky blinders, killer series...


I hope you’re right boo, my little girl crush seed is growing her first wings today. I moved her real close to the light so she won’t stretch to much.  She’s not quite ready for the big girl lights yet but hopefully soon will be sharing a little space up in the veg tent. I spent part of my day topping, fimming, and tying down to open them up a bit. they are already growing quick and I hope they last another month in there as my flower tent has about 4 weeks left before harvest. Some of my veggie plants will go in the tent and the others gonna try my first outdoor grow.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice to see some sanity.....


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My Old Man was into surprises. He'd pull in the driveway and ask us to help him get something outta his truck. It would be a gocart or a scooter of some kind. No helmets, no knee pads, no elbow pads. We survived just fine, and had a riot doing it.


Yep we had minibikes in my neighborhood. We scrimped and saved. I think I spent 250 on a Trail horse minibike with 5 hp tecumseh and centrifical clutch. My friend spent a little more and bought a Rupp Mini bike, it had centrifugal clutch, same 5 hp engine but used a jackshaft with a second centrifugal clutch giving and automatic 2 speed.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Im so glad to hear it was the dosidos. That just happens to be my new strain for this season and I hope it will soon do me in too
> View attachment 293379


Mine was very tasty. Great yield and made some of best hash so far. Delicious .

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Well boys & girls, looks like we made it through another day. Old Hen had two bowls of bean soup, but I only ate one. Ain't gonna be a fair fight tonight.
Group telepathic hugs and squeezes to all my cyber family.  Can't hold ya in real life, so I'll have to say I love you in a song.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2022)

42F @ 91% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 56F.

Back on my rental projects this morning now that we have a respite from the rain.  I should finish the north side window box today.

Hugz back!!  Passing left:


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Good Morning misfits. Another nice day today. Today I plan to clean up beyond my back fence which is on a small tributary to lake Smith. This time of year before all The new spring growth is a good time to make a path and clear out beyond the fence so we still enjoy access to the lake. There are fish and birds that use the lake. You can actually fish there for fun and there are some nice bass that pass by. It’s very steep there about 10 ft to the water but the water is only about 4’ deep (just in case I fall in). Would love to have a way to get down there with a paddle board which has become a new interest of mine. The tributary leads to a beautiful lake for paddle boarding with only one area to duck under a tree that has fallen across the tributary. Maybe I’m to old to create this access from my house…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

Good morning 

wind event today , gusts up to 70

gonna stain the deck before winds get here


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

36 and SUNSHINE!!! Don't know how long it's gonna last, but I'll take even a temporary recharge.

SG, I've got a creek that crosses my property three times. Love going down there and seeing the critters. This is a good time of year, 'cause in a month or two, the 'skeeters'll eat ya alive.

Looks like Rancho Hippie is going to be a nursery for bambi this spring. The Old Hen and I dearly (not a pun) love it.

Looking forward to drinking some nectar of the Gods this afternoon and getting up close and personal with my bubble pipe. Hope my fellow shipmates enjoy their Friday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> wind event today , gusts up to 70
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice spot needs a couple of chairs…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like a nice spot needs a couple of chairs…



thanks..our new spot for drinking , smoking , and watching the sun come up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Beautiful view I think. That wind should help the dry process on your stain. You will be out there enjoying the new deck by supper time. What’s for breakfast big?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful view I think. That wind should help the dry process on your stain. You will be out there enjoying the new deck by supper time. What’s for breakfast big?





banana nut bread with Irish butter and local clover honey and Ethiopian coffee

and a big hooter of c99 , this stuff is like jet fuel


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Found this. Thought you might find it interesting if your looking for a LED light system.






						LED Grow Lights | Grow Light Science
					

Highest performance, broadband LED grow lights for full-cycle cannabis cultivation at the lowest cost.




					www.growlightscience.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 294665


Page not found is all I get.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Try the one above


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					static.wixstatic.com
				





Click on the link AND THEN CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO MAKE IT BIGGER.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yep we had minibikes in my neighborhood. We scrimped and saved. I think I spent 250 on a Trail horse minibike with 5 hp tecumseh and centrifical clutch. My friend spent a little more and bought a Rupp Mini bike, it had centrifugal clutch, same 5 hp engine but used a jackshaft with a second centrifugal clutch giving and automatic 2 speed.


I remember Rupp and mercury clutches !


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Another wind event again today....major fire danger as a result.  Haven't had any moisture here in weeks.  Looking like another smoke filled sky this summer.

Not much going on around here today.  Might up-pot a couple plants.  That reminds me I better go down and check on things.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

I was woken up last night at 2am to 50mph winds and 40 degree temps blew in a fast storm and pouring rain. My expensive hitachi compound miter saw and battery tender got left in the rain  I hope they are ok after I dry em out.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That graph is from the 90’s? Here in Cali I don’t know the last time we paid $.17 cents a kw/hr. I’m sure Midwest is still paying that somewhere but we are up to .45 here for the highest tier. So total cost of electricity on that graph is not universal. The par rating is at what distance? It implies the top of the canopy. That isn’t as important as the bottom you can have such intense lighting from LED at 1 foot and then 1/20th the intensity at 3 foot. The ** just says top of canopy in a reflective room. We need to know the intensity losses at a distance and in a given area to compare it to the sun.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

OK, shipmates. It's beer thirty. You know the routine. 
1. Don't open the door for strangers
2. Don't set the place on fire
3. No wild parties while I'm gone
4. Disregard rule #3

Catch ya in a few.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Ukraine's Toughest 10-Year-Old
					

This 10-year-old could knock your lights out 🥊




					fb.watch


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> That graph is from the 90’s? Here in Cali I don’t know the last time we paid $.17 cents a kw/hr. I’m sure Midwest is still paying that somewhere but we are up to .45 here for the highest tier. So total cost of electricity on that graph is not universal. The par rating is at what distance? It implies the top of the canopy. That isn’t as important as the bottom you can have such intense lighting from LED at 1 foot and then 1/20th the intensity at 3 foot. The ** just says top of canopy in a reflective room. We need to know the intensity losses at a distance and in a given area to compare it to the sun.


Damn, we pay .12 per kw/hr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

Certainly better than Colo....to many fargin people here.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn, we pay .12 per kw/hr.


We are .11 per kw
The electric costs go down in the winter and up in the summer due to demand.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

I know that there is a lot of good people in Cali.  I used to love SF,  Carmel and SD.  But from all I hear today I can't think of one good reason to live or even visit.  What a waste.  Used to be such a nice place.   Colo, where I am at is rapidly turning into the same s-hit hole.  Mountains are so crowed you have to make a reservation to get a camping spot.  Oh, months ahead of time.  Denver is turning into a 3rd world city.  I won't go there. 

Texas is hot and humid but at least there is room to roam.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

Our energy is so damn expensive I taught myself how to design, permit, and install my own solar system. As well as many others for friends and family. I saved $2k a year for 4 years and it cost me $8000 to install a 5000 watt solar system that produces around ~40+/- kw/hrs a day. I pay almost no electrical bill now. It saves me about $3000 a year. I installed it 5 years ago. Still works as it did when I installed it. 





I live in a special micro climate that has one of the highest yearly total solar irradiance of any place on earth.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

$.11 cents a kw out here

and some 91 dragon for 4:20

description of 91 dragon




*Description de Insane Seed Posse 91 Dragons*





Lineage:
Surf Dragon (f) x ISP Chem '91 BX2 (m)

Parental Information
Surf Dragon - (Heirloom Hawaiian Indy/Sat mix (f) x Chinese Highlands Indy (Stabilized) (m)
.
The Hawaiian genetics came from a long time friend on Lanai.
.
Old Dawg collected the Chinese genetics, while there on a Church Misson (these were literally growing in snow), in the Helan Mountain region of Northern China. A very diverse area, with micro climates depending on location / evelation.
.
ISP Chem 91 BX2 (m) - Chem 91 (clone only) x Pre-Invasion Afghan, backcrossed twice.
.

Indica/Sativa %
50% Indica / 50% Sativa

Bloom Length:
Pheno # 1: 63-70 days / Pheno # 2: 58-63 days


Describe each phenotype expression:

Pheno # 1: Robust combination of Hawaiian / Chinese / Chem / and Pre-Invasion Afghan genetics. 8 out of 10 are this pheno. Large fan leaves, tight node spacing, tall but broad structure. Heavy trich coverage, sweet fruit smells (range: Pineapple, Sweet Fruits (apples, melons, strawberries), & Citrus) with dank (musk, dank basement, skunky) undertones. Above average yields, regardless of grow style. Responds well to topping. Doubles in size once put into flowering. Odor high, potency high. First a happy, but intense head high comes on, followed by major muscle relaxation. Your whole head and body, ease into total numbness. You are functional, but just barely. Mental confusion if overtoked (what was I saying, what day is it, where am I ?). Do not smoke this bud, and drive (you will phase in & out) ....
.
Pheno # 2 : Slightly slower growth in veg. 2 out of 10 are this pheno. More of a Chinese / Pre-Invasion Afghan expression. Wider leaves, more squat growth (best untopped). Heavy trich coverage, strong rich creamy pudding / fruit smell, with hints of dankness. 1 to 1.5 stretch in flowering, produces average yield, but with heaviest trich coverage. Less head high with this one, more intense body effect. But strangely, followed by a need to chat, but an hour later I doubt you'll remember one thing you've been talking about. You don't even want to leave the house after smoking this one, as you may find navigating your own home a bit of a challenge. Aka - Stupification ......
.
With both pheno's, the smoke is sweet, but you won't miss the Chem presence, followed by hints of dankness, and a pinch of pepper on the exhale. Both leave your mouth feeling a bit oily, the taste lingers. It says " I've got the Old School Hawaiian & Pre-Invasion Afghan flavor ", with the potency of the Best Chem. A really enjoyable ride with both pheno's, if you're looking to depressurize ( mind and/or body), and loosen up tense / tight muscles head to toe.
.

Stretch:
Pheno # 1: x 2 / Pheno # 2: x 1 - 1.5

Resin Profile:
High resin


Odour Description:
Sweet Fruits, Creamy Pudding, Dankness, Chem smells, with a hint of pepper.

Flavour Description:
Sweet fruits, Pineapple, Citrus, Creamy pudding, Chem presence, with hints of pepper.

High Type:
Pheno # 1: Intense happy head high, with intense body relaxation. Pheno # 2: Less head high, more intense body numbing, and mental stupification.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 294684


Tried to find the old western movie where the guy said, "Wild horses couldn't drag me to Texas."


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

By the way, thank you for not setting fire to the place. Good to have somewhere to come home to.

If you object to a telepathic group hug, run away NOW!


----------



## stain (Apr 22, 2022)

Need a Hookah to smoke some....







Got a care package from Co. (I donated a okiedope clone this was a instalment on payback) Pure Michigan, OreoZ, and Okiedope. All covered with crystals. Okiedope overpowered OreoZ's buzz. Will hit the Pure Mi. next...

The mixed buzz did get me into pulling REAL weeds out of the garden. Going back at it.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

Someone is screwing with the weather again. 50-60-70-80 ..my gardens can’t take this.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm out. See ya's in the mornin'.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

dittto good nite folks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2022)

Goooode mawning ya'll!  46F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 63F heah.

I finished installing the window box on the north duplex, but alas the same flashing won't work on the south side, so I will be punting today.  Looks like fiberglass will be the best way to flash it.

My first wife died yesterday after a couple months battling complications of meningitis, diabetes, et al.   Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 That is two wives that I've outlived and am thankful that Grayfox is in good health.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

good morning 

@Graywolf , condolences for your loss


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

Sorry Brother GW


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

Same here. My first Wife and Son have past. She was younger than me but had a drug problem. We were only married 5 yrs and I hadn't seen her in many yrs when she passed. My first Son had a car accident in 2019. He was a good boy. Fking rain and a corner took his life.
Now I've been married this coming May 12th 37yrs. My Wife just turned 70 on 420. She is in good health. She beat Vulvar cancer last yr but other than that doesn't take any medications except an aspirin.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Same here. My first Wife and Son have past. She was younger than me but had a drug problem. We were only married 5 yrs and I hadn't seen her in many yrs when she passed. My first Son had a car accident in 2019. He was a good boy. Fking rain and a corner took his life.
> Now I've been married this coming May 12th 37yrs. My Wife just turned 70 on 420. She is in good health. She beat Vulvar cancer last yr but other than that doesn't take any medications except an aspirin.


I remember Brother 
Sucks we have to have such hardships fall upon us like crashing boulders , You are a Good Man Hops.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Same here. My first Wife and Son have past. She was younger than me but had a drug problem. We were only married 5 yrs and I hadn't seen her in many yrs when she passed. My first Son had a car accident in 2019. He was a good boy. Fking rain and a corner took his life.
> Now I've been married this coming May 12th 37yrs. My Wife just turned 70 on 420. She is in good health. She beat Vulvar cancer last yr but other than that doesn't take any medications except an aspirin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

Thanks brother. My first Wife was a pain in my ass. That's why I left her and took my Son with me. Couldn't get her off the drugs. I actually met her thru her Sister who also passed from a massive heart attack due to drugs. Both were younger than me. We hadn't been together for yrs when they passed so I really didn't know them all that well.
My Son was a good man just was driving in a bad storm in the country roads of Arkansas and didn't make the corner. Sheriff came to my house in Texas about 1am in the morning and gave us the bad news. What a horrible fking morning that was.
Now I'm going to move on.
Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

Tipping one back for all my fellow blue collars still “fighting like hell to keep the wolves away” in 2021.  Hang in there brothers and know your not alone.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

I took a nug at almost 9 weeks and dehydrated it at 110. I need something strong. 
Don’t hate me for being impatient  I wasn’t buying anymore and this is my medicine.
Watching the sun set…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Well boys & girls, it's that time again. Sweet dreams and a happy face in the morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I took a nug at almost 9 weeks and dehydrated it at 110. I need something strong.
> Don’t hate me for being impatient  I wasn’t buying anymore and this is my medicine.
> Watching the sun set…View attachment 294839


there is a cure for that





only joking , frosty man


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 24, 2022)

44F @ 85% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 66F.

Got the south side of the duplex windowsill caulked and ready for the fiberglass this morning but took the rest of the day for dog walks, reading, and a nap.  

A blank calendar today, so things looking good for the sleek sly puppy again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I took a nug at almost 9 weeks and dehydrated it at 110. I need something strong.
> Don’t hate me for being impatient  I wasn’t buying anymore and this is my medicine.
> Watching the sun set…View attachment 294839


Well how was it?


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

Morning all. I got to go make tea real quick. Be back in a few.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

That didn't take long. Had everything ready just had to mix it real quick and fire up the aerator.

Cold morning 30° this morning. Only going to reach the low 50s so cool day ahead.  I will be working in the grow most of the day anyway.  Have a lemon Betty to harvest this morning along with giving the girls some beneficial tea. That's going to take a good bite out of my day.

But first some nice black coffee.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't take long. Had everything ready just had to mix it real quick and fire up the aerator.
> 
> Cold morning 30° this morning. Only going to reach the low 50s so cool day ahead.  I will be working in the grow most of the day anyway.  Have a lemon Betty to harvest this morning along with giving the girls some beneficial tea. That's going to take a good bite out of my day.
> 
> But first some nice black coffee.


What happened to the Tea you were making


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What happened to the Tea you were making


He drank it already . Good morning friends!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! Wall of Death!

Be there!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow, that Mars2000 is awesome. My girls are getting beautiful hefty leaves and swelling with inter node growth like crazy. Almost like night and day. I’ve done some LST on some, and the tall ones that have outside potential I’m gonna let go a bit more since I have a couple feet of grow room. I hope it’s enough space to last them another month in there where I will split them up to the tent and outside.


----------



## stain (Apr 24, 2022)

Bummed this morning... storms split and went around us again. Once the sun comes out (if) I will fire up the solar well and water. Found one male SB and will plant him way down back to use him from seed making later.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well how was it?


I was asleep 45 min later and slept all night. I’m so grateful.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that Mars2000 is awesome. My girls are getting beautiful hefty leaves and swelling with inter node growth like crazy. Almost like night and day. I’ve done some LST on some, and the tall ones that have outside potential I’m gonna let go a bit more since I have a couple feet of grow room. I hope it’s enough space to last them another month in there where I will split them up to the tent and outside.
> View attachment 294881





wowzer!…..super healthy looking cannabis!


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What happened to the Tea you were making


I brew it for 3 or 4 hours and do a drench on the girls.  Instant shot in the arm.  Like super vitamins.  Within hours you see added vitality and lush new groth.  The get it every two weeks.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that Mars2000 is awesome. My girls are getting beautiful hefty leaves and swelling with inter node growth like crazy. Almost like night and day. I’ve done some LST on some, and the tall ones that have outside potential I’m gonna let go a bit more since I have a couple feet of grow room. I hope it’s enough space to last them another month in there where I will split them up to the tent and outside.
> View attachment 294881


Anybody ever tell you you have beautiful hands


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wowzer!…..super healthy looking cannabis!


Yup, that is a happy plant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody ever tell you you have beautiful hands




oh oh , you are in so much trouble now


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody ever tell you you have beautiful hands for a girl.


Bet you say that to all the SubmarineGirls you Don sativa Juan you...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I brew it for 3 or 4 hours and do a drench on the girls.  Instant shot in the arm.  Like super vitamins.  Within hours you see added vitality and lush new groth.  The get it every two weeks.


OH I thought you were making it to drink LOL
It was for your plants Got ya , Thks


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, that is a happy plant.





actually after having a closer look , at the plant , not the hands , SubGirl may need to back off just a tad on the cal mag

stain has got it dialed in….most of my experience with cannabis is they are more light lime green when happy

but do not get me wrong , there are some super dark green cannabis strandivars out there for sure


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

My hands are deformed.. arthritis and dupatrines contracture I've turned them into claws. I can barely hold a glass anymore.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wowzer!…..super healthy looking cannabis!


I know, it makes up for my one plant in the flower tent that’s got my gusto up. 
Im so excited to have a couple more strains this year. I replanted the last two strains again for one because I loved them both and am using up my stock in the jars everyday and for the other I don't have a big seed bank yet but looking forward already to what new I will plant next grow. This is what I have in the new Veg tent:

GG#4 ( Giant leaves most beautiful plant ever. Growing it for looks )
GDP (my favorite reefer so far. Love the smell and taste of this plant…)
Dosidos
Josie (my pay it forward plant)
and Girl Crush (the baby with only 4 wings in the solo cup hasn’t made it to the tent yet but catching up quick to get in to those beautiful lights…)


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My hands are deformed.. arthritis and dupatrines contracture I've turned them into claws. I can barely hold a glass anymore.





oh that answer is not gonna get you off the hook for the “beautiful hands” comment

mmmm huh ……waiting


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that Mars2000 is awesome. My girls are getting beautiful hefty leaves and swelling with inter node growth like crazy. Almost like night and day. I’ve done some LST on some, and the tall ones that have outside potential I’m gonna let go a bit more since I have a couple feet of grow room. I hope it’s enough space to last them another month in there where I will split them up to the tent and outside.
> View attachment 294881


Wow Big Leaves  and so green


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know, it makes up for my one plant in the flower tent that’s got my gusto up.
> Im so excited to have a couple more strains this year. I replanted the last two strains again for one because I loved them both and am using up my stock in the jars everyday and for the other I don't have a big seed bank yet but looking forward already to what new I will plant next grow. This is what I have in the new Veg tent:
> 
> GG#4 ( Giant leaves most beautiful plant ever. Growing it for looks )
> ...







Top Shelf Line-Up for sure!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> actually after having a closer look , at the plant , not the hands , SubGirl may need to back off just a tad on the cal mag
> 
> How much cal mag do you use?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wow Big Leaves  and so green


I bet you say that to a lot of cultivars you sly dog ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

1 teaspoon per gallon here

sometimes every day , sometimes every other day


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 1 teaspoon per gallon here
> 
> sometimes every day , sometimes every other day


wow thx so basically every watering


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh that answer is not gonna get you off the hook for the “beautiful hands” comment
> 
> mmmm huh ……waiting


Gonna go stick my head in a bucket of water.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My hands are deformed.. arthritis and dupatrines contracture I've turned them into claws. I can barely hold a glass anymore.


Ahh, more Viking stock in the house. Got the same, but not progressing that bad. Only effects one finger so far, and it's not too bad.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna go stick my head in a bucket of water.


dont forget 1 teas of cal-mag a gal.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ahh, more Viking stock in the house. Got the same, but not progressing that bad. Only effects one finger so far, and it's not too bad.


My hands look like roadmaps from all the surgeries. Need it again in the left hand but I can't put myself through another surgery.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubGal, what flavor the one in the pic?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody ever tell you you have beautiful hands


Only Walt said I had man hands


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> SubGal, what flavor the one in the pic?
> View attachment 294893


Lady Fingers cookie of course


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only Walt said I had man hands


Most guys here never turned wrenches 
Well never submarine sized bolt wrenches


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> SubGal, what flavor the one in the pic?
> View attachment 294893


This plant is GG#4. It grows beautiful. Last time I harvested a GG, it had nice tite buds and filled the jars more than the GDP I was growing with them


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only Walt said I had man hands


I'm not saying anything. Just s*** my pants


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm not saying anything. Just s*** my pants





pizza helps

especially breakfast pizza pie!

I’ll take a photo when it pops out the oven


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Most guys here never turned wrenches
> Well never submarine sized bolt wrenches


Yes Walt is lucky I managed to keep all my digits but a couple of smashed fingers for sure in my daze.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> pizza helps
> 
> especially breakfast pizza pie!
> 
> ...


Breakfast pizza is the best


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh that answer is not gonna get you off the hook for the “beautiful hands” comment
> 
> mmmm huh ……waiting


What would you suggest?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

they have only had calmag once. Don’t want to get them hooked this early.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Breakfast pizza is the best


With olives? Yuck!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> What would you suggest?




it appears to me that what you meant to say was Subgirls hands are a lot prettier than your mitts?

how close am I?

I would show you mine but my fingernails have dirt in them…go figure


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> What would you suggest?


FLOWERS


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> With olives? Yuck!




Swedes idea…..

but I do like green olives on the side


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> With olives? Yuck!


Olives are good for you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> FLOWERS
> View attachment 294901


Not those flowers tho…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Breakfast pizza is the best




it has a lot of garlic!

like 8-10 cloves!

Swede loves garlic and it smells sooooooo good n this kitchen this morning

garlic , tomato , coffee , and ganja fragrances wafting through the morning air!


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it appears to me that what you meant to say was Subgirls hands are a lot prettier than your mitts?
> 
> how close am I?
> 
> I would show you mine but my fingernails have dirt in them…go figure


At this point I think I am fk'ed.  No place to hide.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it has a lot of garlic!
> 
> like 8-10 cloves!
> 
> ...


Your house smells like mine


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I brought my sprouts inside last night from the 40 degree temps like a responsible adult and woke up to worms escaping  I can grow amazing indoor herb. I can grow exceptional outdoor fruits and veggies. But I can’t grow a good damn weed plant outdoors to save my life.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> At this point I think I am fk'ed.  No place to hide.





why don’t you explain it all to Mrs Pute and see what she recommends?

maybe a short ride on the boat this morning?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Dove Tree (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your house smells like mine


I think it's very good, it makes my day great


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> At this point I think I am fk'ed.  No place to hide.


Take a lesson from Walt. When you've dug yourself into a hole, stop digging.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Take a lesson from Walt. When you've dug yourself into a hole, stop digging.


Where is the Ole Dog Himself?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

please excuse me for awhile

golf , pizza , and c99




what a pie!…very crispy!


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why don’t you explain it all to Mrs Pute and see what she recommends?
> 
> maybe a short ride on the boat this morning?


You are no help.  I'm gonna take a trip down Colfax and see how much trouble I can get into since my day has gotten off to such a good start.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

ZERO FLOP BABY!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> You are no help.  I'm gonna take a trip down Colfax and see how much trouble I can get into since my day has gotten off to such a good start.





I’ll be waiting for you , we can hit up the bus station first


----------



## Dove Tree (Apr 24, 2022)

I prefer pizza buffet, I can eat very much every time


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> At this point I think I am fk'ed.  No place to hide.


I’ve actually had man hands all my life. Grew up in the country on a farm using my hands for everything then I mostly liked playing with boys not into dolls clothes and beauty stuff like momma wished. I was a pretty ugly kid  Played war in my younger days with my brother and his friend and broke two fingers playing baseball in the back field road horses for fun with my other tomboy friend. I’m proud of my man hands I guess. I loved turning big wrench’s too and missed carrying a tool bag when my career turned to bigger opportunities but more oversite than hands on. So don’t worry Pute. My hubby has always said I have beautiful hands which always made me pull away a bit knowing that if I had played with dolls more they would be…but I love him for saying that


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll be waiting for you , we can hit up the bus station first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will pick you up in a few


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

Dove Tree said:


> I prefer pizza buffet, I can eat very much every time
> 
> View attachment 294917


We used to have one of those near me until the governor of my state forced them to close for the flu. I miss that place.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Thats one lucky who ever....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please excuse me for awhile
> 
> golf , pizza , and c99
> 
> ...


Yum


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ZERO FLOP BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s perfect. I hate the flop


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

^^^^
Nope. Passing on that one, big time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^^
> Nope. Passing on that one, big time.


I know that was tempting…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know that was tempting…


I ran out and hid my shovel, just in case!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

no limp or droopy pies here…..they must be stiff in structure , firm and rigid are the words of the day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294934
> Thats one lucky who ever....


Does your girl know ya follow her around when she goes shopping Joe?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Viagra comes to mind


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no limp or droopy pies here…..they must be stiff in structure , firm and rigid are the words of the day


Yes big. That’s what she said too. No droopy pies allowed


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does your girl know ya follow her around when she goes shopping Joe?


Just Had to do it, she is even too hot for Roster


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does your girl know ya follow her around when she goes shopping Joe?


You are not as nice as you were before your new haircut ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Instead of a room with a view, you all need a room with a pizza oven


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You are not as nice as you were before your new haircut ....


Oh come on now
Im the King of having my feelings hurt


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You are not as nice as you were before your new haircut ....


You made me wonder what those Victoria Secrets look like on her


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh come on now
> Im the King of having my feelings hurt


I smoke pot and forget a lot of chiit ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I smoke pot and forget a lot of chiit ....!


Smart Man , I smoke and my mind becomes very clear.
It is a curse


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You made me wonder what those Victoria Secrets look like on her


Pantaloons  like hers, Columbus used to sail to the New World and her face was the reason  reason for it .....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Pantaloons  like hers, Columbus used to sail to the New World and her face was the reason  reason for it .....


I saw the paintings of his wife too
I remember


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

nice pie big...


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

So, we had a molasses shortage around here and I couldn't find it anywhere. I went to the grow store and was gonna buy another litter of Carbo Load which is a good substitute......I already use it in veg but I like the Unsulphured molasses In flower.  Gotta do what ya gotta do.   Anyway the grow store guy said he has Molassys for plants and it was less expensive that store bought molasses.

I hate change but reluctantly I bought a bottle.  After using it for a month I am hooked.  Not as thick so it is much easier to work with.  Until now I have never heard of the stuff.  Called Hi-Brix....has anybody used it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> So, we had a molasses shortage around here and I couldn't find it anywhere. I went to the grow store and was gonna buy another litter of Carbo Load which is a good substitute......I already use it in veg but I like the Unsulphured molasses In flower.  Gotta do what ya gotta do.   Anyway the grow store guy said he has Molassys for plants and it was less expensive that store bought molasses.
> 
> I hate change but reluctantly I bought a bottle.  After using it for a month I am hooked.  Not as thick so it is much easier to work with.  Until now I have never heard of the stuff.  Called Hi-Brix....has anybody used it.
> 
> View attachment 294956


No never but it takes forever to mix up that thick black strap maybe just a thinner version? How much per gallon?


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

This is not near as thick and mixes much easier.  1/2 tbl spoon/gal.  I now use it for tea as well.  $6 for a quart.  I figure it costs about half as much as the store bought.  I still use the Carbo load in veg.   Don't know why....old habit.


----------



## ness (Apr 24, 2022)

Hello Islanders I might change to feeding tea in the future right now I'm using general organics go box.


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

so when do you add the high brix pute, do you really see a significant difference...do you change your feed program when adding it...I'm curious...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

OK, who pissed Walt off? Old boy ain't posted yet today. Left a few likes on people's posts, so I know he didn't pop a gasket.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

Awright... Here I sit, trying not to growl.

I have again been summoned by the Gods of The VA.  Gotta leave here in a bit (2 hours early) in order to get a fargin parking spot for an 8:30 appt.  

This is the level of care given dinged GI's, Pilgrims:

The doctor _de jure_ (apparently) is unknown.  Like the rest, probably gets paid about the same as a hairdresser.  These "command performance" visits are so fargin stupid...

I will HAVE to have a mask on.  It will be the "snot mask" <-- a life-sized color photo of a  big gobba snot drooping down from each nostril.  I will -- eventually -- be called in to see a dic doc I have never seen before, and he/she/zi will take my BP, ask if my meds have changed (they have), and tell me to come back next year.

That. Is. It.


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2022)

Morning Island of Misfits.  Enjoying my coffee and getting ready to start this day.  63 and Clear.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. 55 and humid here with more rain on the way. 

Walt, that sucks. Bless your heart, I'll bet you don't let that grumpy side show through when you get there.  
There's a right way, a wrong way, and the ARMY way.
I've worked around the Army Corps of Engineers on several jobs. Talk about a  bass-ackwards bunch of chuckleheads? These guys wrote the book on governmental stupidity.

For the rest of you gold-brickers, it's time!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

Good morning 

coffee and sunrise


----------



## stain (Apr 25, 2022)

Lots to do...Starting with the three S's.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... Here I sit, trying not to growl.
> 
> I have again been summoned by the Gods of The VA.  Gotta leave here in a bit (2 hours early) in order to get a fargin parking spot for an 8:30 appt.
> 
> ...



Perzactly why I don't use the VA.  Bad enough with the private doctors that accept Medicare patients with supplemental insurance.



bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> coffee and sunrise
> 
> ...


.....where the coyotes howl and the wind blows free...............

52F @ 92% RH, cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 57F.

Some shopping for supplies and then back to rental maintenance this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Walt im working at the VA in Dallas right now. Sets on 300 acres. Fking place is huge.
I just took the project over because the other guy wasnt getting shit done. And yeah the mother fkers make us wear a mask when we are in the hallways. According to someone who has worked in VAs all over the US he says this is one of the best and cleanest. With that said,,they can keep this fking place an shove it right up their asses. Ill stick to my Medicare and my free world doctors. I am not impressed with the god damn VA.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... Here I sit, trying not to growl.
> 
> I have again been summoned by the Gods of The VA.  Gotta leave here in a bit (2 hours early) in order to get a fargin parking spot for an 8:30 appt.
> 
> ...


Get your prostate checked ! Its April !


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

I have always had good care at the Robert Dole Regional VA in Wichita , no complaints here

but yeah , I have heard the horror stories

but yeah , I hear horror stories at civilian hospitals too


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... Here I sit, trying not to growl.
> 
> I have again been summoned by the Gods of The VA.  Gotta leave here in a bit (2 hours early) in order to get a fargin parking spot for an 8:30 appt.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Brother 
Oh and send a pic of that mask LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Ive been in Hospitals in different states and the VAs are the worst. And yes i have seen some shitty regular hospitals but very few. Its all about the money.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295055
> View attachment 295056


I had a woman like that once , she left me as soon as I stopped paying her .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

so who has the best healthcare system in the world?

well a lot of that depends on how one defines healthcare which can be very subjective

in one study , the USA was not even in the Top 16









						The 16 countries with the world's best healthcare systems
					

The Legatum Institute, a London-based research institute released its 10th annual global Prosperity Index in November.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




i am afraid to look at the stats on Education 

I am afraid that the standards of life are dropping to new low levels in USA and the old gray mare ain’t what she used to be


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

boo said:


> so when do you add the high brix pute, do you really see a significant difference...do you change your feed program when adding it...I'm curious...


I didn't change a thing. Less expensive, easier to work with and made specifically for plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie on date night




And Hops going to the Va Jobsite


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

And Our Good Friend Walt in Cognito


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks Russian ^^^^


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... Here I sit, trying not to growl.
> 
> I have again been summoned by the Gods of The VA.  Gotta leave here in a bit (2 hours early) in order to get a fargin parking spot for an 8:30 appt.
> 
> ...



OH-kay -- The update.  Got there at 7:00 for the 8:30 appt. <-- necessary, or you have to take a fargin BUS from the parking lot to the VA building.  I had a book and two unsolved cryptograms for company.

Ninth floor.  Checked in, and promptly at 8:30, they call me in. I get ushered in to where this woman is asking which room -- turns out she is my new doctor.  She turns to me and says:

"Ur hem Doktar Zxymytep."

And continued on unintelligibly.  After ten seconds of unbroken Klingon radio chatter, I held up my hand and said:

"Whoa!  Sorry, but I do not understand a word you are saying.  We'll have to speak clearly and slowly to each other, OK?"  Then, curiosity got the better of me and I asked, "What is your native language, by the way?"

"Turkish."  <-- curtly. 

Just about he only Turkish I know is:

"_dumb dog_" = "_aptal kopek_" and "_fighter pilot_" = "_savas pilotu_" <-- Don't ask me how I remember these things.  But I digress...

She then proceeded to ignore me and read page after page of stuff on the screen.  I could see her scroll by my med list -- which has most ricky-tick changed since I went Afib back in February -- without stopping.

So I stopped her.  Wasn't easy.  She could not guess what I was trying to tell her; that my med list had to be updated.  She went to several screens at random, back and forth, until the med list popped up and I pointed at one med that had been increased.

She did not want to bother, it was clear.  So I made a command decision: 

I would NOT bring up how I got a crash course in AFib.  I would NOT bring up the meds I am taking to totally control that which gave me AFib. Why?  Because it would be a friggin' total waste of MY time.

One of the *two* times that Scooter saved his old man's life was because of the VA.  6 years ago, I had shivery chills and weakness, and Herself drove me to the VA ER.  They gave me two Tylenol, and a card of antibiotic pills to take.

My Redhaired Beauty called Scooter.  Scooter called a REAL hospital and pulled strings and had the hospital ready for when we pulled up.  I had MRSA.  Bad.  The VA would not have had to have any more yearly meetings with Himself... except for Scooter.

It got worse.  I mentioned that the doctor she replaced had run off to Hawaii without updating his calendar, so when I showed up to see the new doc (_her_, I pointed out), I could not see ANY doctor because I "was not scheduled". <-- Note that _it did not matter_ that I had the letter from the VA telling me to

A.  Get blood drawn on [this date].
B.  See Dr. Bergstrom on [that date]

I must have been wrong, d'ysee, since Dr. Bergstrom had gone to Hawaii. <-- Doncha just love that BLM reasoning???

Anyway, we had pulled the timeclock handle and punched the ticket.  I was walking out of the cubbyhole, and there was a tall _old_ sojer and his wife. 

He is pissed and making no secret about it. Ya know why?  Let's lissen to him:

"THIS IS THE *FIFTH TIME* I HAVE COME HERE WHEN *YOU SCHEDULED IT*."

Seems we are still working a string of veterans through the Dr. Bergstom list.  And not doing very well.

No, I will never go to the VA Emergency Room again.

Yes, next year (Gawd grant) I WILL got to the 9th floor a week after having blood drawn.  The trickle from the Eagle's hiney still buys a little.

That "Gawd grant" covers a LOT of ground.  

While really healthy (considering dings) I am 12 years older than the average human male gets to, and still 7 years older than the average Amerkin male gets to.

Beyond that, the amount of money I get when the eagle poops each month (tax free) _does_ mean sumpin'.  Not much, but sumpin'.  Over the years, it has been my "free money" that I use to change into gold and silver on a constant basis regardless of the phony Wall Street crap.  But it seems likely by the next time this year, it will be in Bolivars or Pengoes or Zimbabwe dollars.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295068


That can't be me.....I don't wear dark socks when I cut the grass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

when I had my hip replaced at the VA , well not actually at the VA , they farmed out all their orthopedic surgeries to a local Wichita orthopedic hospital…

well I personally took a black magic marker and made an arrow pointing to the hip that needs replaced and put a big STOP! NOT THIS ONE!  on the other hip

worked out great..that was 15 years ago and this civil war maple post is still working…

I do get an occasional sliver that works it’s way out


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Never been to the VA.  As soon as I was discharged I got a doc in the private sector through work.  I got enough of military doctors on my two year stint.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Who is this family? No google searches.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when I had my hip replaced at the VA , well not actually at the VA , they farmed out all their orthopedic surgeries to a local Wichita orthopedic hospital…
> 
> well I personally took a black magic marker and made an arrow pointing to the hip that needs replaced and put a big STOP! NOT THIS ONE!  on the other hip
> 
> ...


My doc in Georgia went into the wrong kidney once. Even after 10 people marked my left arm including the doc. Laughed it off too saying I had stones in both kidneys so it really didn’t matter. Didn’t get any stones out and worst two weeks of my life recovering. I chose not to get a lawyer hoped that any work on my kidneys would make it till I moved here in Virginia. Thank goodness there is a great urology facility here


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Who is this family? No google searches.
> 
> Don’t know them but maybe a movie version of little Johnny cash no other guesses
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Nope but close.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Look at the kid in the middle real close.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok either willie Nelson or Ozzie Osborne


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Nope,,but your in the right employment.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Elvis


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2022)

Yep,,that would be him and his parents. Looking at his curled up lip should be a giveaway.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

I didn't cheat either.....just old.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

I was thinking Oh Frankie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Pute was old enough to remember Elvis as a baby. They played together I’m sure


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pute was old enough to remember Elvis as a baby. They played together I’m sure


That hurt.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pute was old enough to remember Elvis as a baby. They played together I’m sure


Nope. Pute was too old by then. He was the one that kidnapped the Lindberg baby.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Pute was too old by then. He was the one that kidnapped the Lindberg baby.


I thought maybe he was Elvis’s babysitter by how quick he answered


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

Well boys and girls, it looks like it's time to call it a successful night (we lived through it). Seems only fitting that we let Elvis serenade us into the blissful void of slumber. Good night, Islanders. Buddha willing, I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning troops.  Just watching the morning news and trying to figure out where to start today.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning troops.  Just watching the morning news and trying to figure out where to start today. View attachment 295126


Morning sweety


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning Roster.  I'll be taking picture of my grow tent this morning.  Waiting on more light from the Sun.


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

I'll be transplanting today.  I have four Baby Blueberry that Carty gifted to me to sex this morning.  I need to get a stash going here at the old homestead.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Roster.  I'll be taking picture of my grow tent this morning.  Waiting on more light from the Sun.


Morning Glad to hear , Hope they are doing wonderful.
Sorry to hear you are dry right now, I know that feeling.


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

ya it s**ks.  Having got the money to buy again.  I'll be all right 2-4 week before I have some Blueberry to smoke.  yeha


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning Misfits . It’s gonna be in the high 80s today with lots of sunshine. Plan on scratching in the dirt today. Hope everyone is well and happy today.


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Yep it's a good day so far SubmarineGirl, I'll be playing it the dirt this morning to.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

It's time to start playing with the Blueberry,  have a good day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I was gifted some thornless blackberry roots last year. Not knowing anything about them, I dug holes in a short row beside my blueberry bush which oh btw, already loaded down with this years crop. I noticed yesterday that the blackberries are all coming up some already a foot long.  I need something “simple” for them to climb on this year. I will probably make a more permanent spot for them after I see how they do this year. How much room do they need to climb? Anyone out there with blackberries?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2022)

45F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 51F.

Gooooode mawning all!

I picked up supplies yesterday and today looks like it will be dry enough for me to do the fiberglass work at the rental.  Sadly, my router bit hasn't arrived, so I still can't manufacture and replace the one strip of rotted trim.

Still no response from the city on the two permits hanging for tree removal.  They have literally placed themselves in charge of every tree in the city limits, without the resources to handle the task.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was gifted some thornless blackberry roots last year. Not knowing anything about them, I dug holes in a short row beside my blueberry bush which oh btw, already loaded down with this years crop. I noticed yesterday that the blackberries are all coming up some already a foot long.  I need something “simple” for them to climb on this year. I will probably make a more permanent spot for them after I see how they do this year. How much room do they need to climb? Anyone out there with blackberries?



With blackberries (cane berries in general), it is more how much room do you have, than how much they need, because they will take it all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> With blackberries (cane berries in general), it is more how much room do you have, than how much they need, because they will take it all.


I was thinking that by how aggressive they are coming up. I made find myself moving them to another place next year. Do you think they will make berries this year?  The roots she gave me were pretty big some an inch and a half thick


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning 

I was behind before I even got up , there is so much to do and so short of time

just glad I have something to do , not complaining at all

but first , more coffee!

my view this morning from the kitchen table


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Apr 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Mind if I join in on the coffee.  What time is it now Billy?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



I think Walt beat that guy in a twist dance contest.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

She is looking for a fishing partner and I am busy with Italian lessons..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)

That nasty fishy girl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was thinking that by how aggressive they are coming up. I made find myself moving them to another place next year. Do you think they will make berries this year?  The roots she gave me were pretty big some an inch and a half thick



They like water.  My guess is that with enough water they should put on significant growth and produce some blossoms and fruit.  





__





						StackPath
					





					www.gardeningknowhow.com


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't ever grow horseradish......you will never get rid of it.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That nasty fishy girl.


Ha I know her !
Makes a ton of money ,owns a business and a huge house in upstate NY and can hit what she sees with a gun. !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ha I know her !
> Makes a ton of money ,owns a business and a huge house in upstate NY and can hit what she sees with a gun. !


Ah But do you know her like this


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 295147
> She is looking for a fishing partner and I am busy with Italian lessons..


Typical Fish...................... Way To Boney


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295168


Yes it does , no need to ask me , is there?


----------



## stain (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't ever grow horseradish......you will never get rid of it.


If you have extra roots I'll take some. Love the stuff and have a area to let it go wild. 

Had a $20 job show up. A easy fix. He insisted I take $120.oo, said it saved his ars from the wife. I gave Blondy the 20 and kept the rest....


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Roots? Ya think.  That is all horseradish is....fargin roots.  However for some reason mine isn't that hot.  I like the stuff that will take the top of your head off.  Mine has good flavor and only a mild burn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295168






and do not forget about Jack Shit and his kin folk


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)

This is us in a few yrs.  





__





						Facebook Watch
					

Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




					fb.watch


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Finally got the boat motor in the shop.  We shall see.  Hoping for the best and realize I am fk'ed.  If this doesn't work out I am gonna for of the $$ and buy a new one.  Probably should have in the first place....I'm not like Hydra or stain.  They can fix anything. GW can as well.   Wish I lived close to one of you.  

Anyway, working about the yard.  At least I can grow grass.


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

hey pute, what about my talents and the amazing hands I bring to the game...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> hey pute, what about my talents and the amazing hands I bring to the game...


I think he thought you were the go to guru guy, and did not have to say good job.
Helll Even I would take your advice or motors


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Finally got the boat motor in the shop.  We shall see.  Hoping for the best and realize I am fk'ed.  If this doesn't work out I am gonna for of the $$ and buy a new one.  Probably should have in the first place....I'm not like Hydra or stain.  They can fix anything. GW can as well.   Wish I lived close to one of you.
> 
> Anyway, working about the yard.  At least I can grow grass.


I would ask for a repair price estimate 1st before throwing good money after bad
If to much go for the new one and be trouble free for a few years to come. JUST REMEMBER STAY on top of the yearly upkeeps. Wish I was closer I love to fix smaller outboards .
To be honest I use to buy them at yardsales and ebay not running for cheap and fix them up nice paint and all and made a nice profit as well as twisted some wrenches for fun.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> hey pute, what about my talents and the amazing hands I bring to the game...


Sorry boo, most all of us on here are either bikers or motorheads. Unfortunately I'm not one of them. So I had to leave you out and will never do it again. My bad haha.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> hey pute, what about my talents and the amazing hands I bring to the game...


But Pute was asking about getting motors to purr like kittens 
Not Females.................................................


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would ask for a repair price estimate 1st before throwing good money after bad
> If to much go for the new one and be trouble free for a few years to come. JUST REMEMBER STAY on top of the yearly upkeeps. Wish I was closer I love to fix smaller outboards .
> To be honest I use to buy them at yardsales and ebay not running for cheap and fix them up nice paint and all and made a nice profit as well as twisted some wrenches for fun.


My favorite saying is check and advise then call me with an estimate.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 26, 2022)

I adjusted the timing on my 1956 Ford Victoria.  And brakes, too.

OK.  That's my Curriculum Vitae...


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Productive day. Snow blower put away for the summer. Boat motor is at least in the shop. Yard work and other general maintenance down outside. I'm so happy I can't stand myself. Guess what time it is...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> My favorite saying is check and advise then call me with an estimate.


Yes sir
Scary that most people are at the mercy of a shady repair guy
Honest people are very few and far between.

Yes madam the sparkalators and the lighting wires are bad and are very expensive to be Torquecolated in to place.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I adjusted the timing on my 1956 Ford Victoria.  And brakes, too.
> 
> OK.  That's my Curriculum Vitae...


The old by ear timing job Got to Love it
Yep I stepped on the brakes , car still stops . brakes are fine


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Productive day. Snow blower put away for the summer. Boat motor is at least in the shop. Yard work and other general maintenance down outside. I'm so happy I can't stand myself. Guess what time it is...


Rubber ducky in the tubby?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Dang just had a cup of that chcoa latte and Im flying again


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

^^^this man has mad skills...I'm still high from that damn MB-15 I smoked Sunday night, feel off balance and weirder than usual...I think I may smoke some snocaine to find a balance in my self...


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Rubber ducky in the tubby?


How did you know.....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> How did you know.....


Is the tub big enough for the wife too?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

I miss my Hot tub , was too much upkeep. My get a small two person for outdoor deck
I loved a nightly soak. Man I miss it.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Had to wash the big one out and disinfect it after Hippie stopped by,
Took a flame to it after Hoppers was here.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

I getting all excited , Oak Island is on tonight LOL
Could it be....................... another top pocket find, or perhaps the Money Pit itself


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

BOO brought his pet alligator  dang it....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is us in a few yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I think Walt's cuttin' a pretty good rug, myself.



pute said:


> Productive day. Snow blower put away for the summer. Boat motor is at least in the shop. Yard work and other general maintenance down outside. I'm so happy I can't stand myself. Guess what time it is...


You just jinxed yourself SO bad. I don't take the plow off the Jeep 'til August, just in case.


TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes sir
> Scary that most people are at the mercy of a shady repair guy
> Honest people are very few and far between.
> 
> Yes madam the sparkalators and the lighting wires are bad and are very expensive to be Torquecolated in to place.


You forgot to mention the muffler bearings and the fact that you needed to change out the winter air in the tires to spring air.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I getting all excited , Oak Island is on tonight LOL
> Could it be....................... another top pocket find, or perhaps the Money Pit itself


What kind of stuff do they find?  I’ve passed that show surfing.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

@Hippie....
You forgot to mention the muffler bearings and the fact that you needed to change out the winter air in the tires to spring air.

How much are muffly bearings in your neck of the woods.  They are on sale here.  Do you recommend synthetic or the artificial ones.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What kind of stuff do they find?  I’ve passed that show surfing.


They find mostly nothing, small coins , buttons and wood lots of old timbers . LOL
That is why I laugh in many yrs still no treasure . Lots of stories about who what where when and why as to who were early inhabitance of Oak Island 
My have been Smokes relatives ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

And finding a top pocket bobby dazzler find.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> @Hippie....
> You forgot to mention the muffler bearings and the fact that you needed to change out the winter air in the tires to spring air.
> 
> How much are muffly bearings in your neck of the woods.  They are on sale here.  Do you recommend synthetic or the artificial ones.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> @Hippie....
> You forgot to mention the muffler bearings and the fact that you needed to change out the winter air in the tires to spring air.
> 
> How much are muffly bearings in your neck of the woods.  They are on sale here.  Do you recommend synthetic or the artificial ones.


I'm kinda partial to the natural ones myself.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm kinda partial to the natural ones myself.


Yep a lot like Farts


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ah But do you know her like this
> View attachment 295152


no not at all !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes sir
> Scary that most people are at the mercy of a shady repair guy
> Honest people are very few and far between.
> 
> Yes madam the sparkalators and the lighting wires are bad and are very expensive to be Torquecolated in to place.


Damm ! I had that done on my snowblower last year too ....


----------



## stain (Apr 26, 2022)

The down side of a good reputation for a mechanic is. You never have a day off....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2022)

stain said:


> The down side of a good reputation for a mechanic is. You never have a day off....
> 
> View attachment 295197


I just pay to have that done at the same time as the monthly full fluids flush.


----------



## ness (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Damm ! I had that done on my snowblower last year too ....


Yep The sucker born ever day deluxe service , good for 1 yr too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

People/Suck


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I just pay to have that done at the same time as the monthly full fluids flush.


smart !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I just pay to have that done at the same time as the monthly full fluids flush.


there used to be a place by me where you could get a monthly flush. Cops closed it down dem bastages !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> there used to be a place by me where you could get a monthly flush. Cops closed it down dem bastages !


See some people even get paid to suck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. Anyone with a morning buzz here? i hope y’all have a swell day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Misfits. Anyone with a morning buzz here? i hope y’all have a swell day


I have Morning something


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> See some people even get paid to suck


Even thats gotten expensive ..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Even thats gotten expensive ..


Well I have heard you can ask for the toothless wonder and get a discount


----------



## stain (Apr 27, 2022)

and so it begins.... The hurry up and wait for parts. Just hope when they do show up they're the correct ones. While I wait, will be planting the 3 girl plants in the pot pen. 2 sourbubble 1 duke skunk x wedding cake. 

enjoy


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Morning.  Moving slow again this morning.  Over did it yesterday.  Today won't be much different.  

Neighbor has been ragging me to till her garden.  Guess I will get her off my back and do it today.  I will wait to do mine for another week.  I keep telling her it isn't time....fk it.....I will just do it..she must think I am gonna die.

But first gardening downstairs and my daily walk.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

stain said:


> and so it begins.... The hurry up and wait for parts. Just hope when they do show up they're the correct ones. While I wait, will be planting the 3 girl plants in the pot pen. 2 sourbubble 1 duke skunk x wedding cake.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> View attachment 295221


I have walked out of parts stores because they would not sell me parts I wanted unless I gave them my name and ph number, and even when I made up a fake Ph they would say this is not you. Dam you google.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

And I'll be dammed if I like these kids see my CC# where it ends up on the dark web someplace. CC bill comes in and Gamestop 500 dollar charges show up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Moving slow again this morning.  Over did it yesterday.  Today won't be much different.
> 
> Neighbor has been ragging me to till her garden.  Guess I will get her off my back and do it today.  I will wait to do mine for another week.  I keep telling her it isn't time....fk it.....I will just do it..she must think I am gonna die.
> 
> But first gardening downstairs and my daily walk.


So nice of you to till for her. She’s probably just dying to get her hands dirty. We let our tiller go with a barn full of other stuff when we sold our house. Would love to have it today to dig up that one flowerbed about 30 ft long that I’m gonna have to tackle with a shovel unless maybe I can sweet talk my nice neighbor into it too


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So nice of you to till for her. She’s probably just dying to get her hands dirty. We let our tiller go with a barn full of other stuff when we sold our house. Would love to have it today to dig up that one flowerbed about 30 ft long that I’m gonna have to tackle with a shovel unless maybe I can sweet talk my nice neighbor into it too


She's trying to get her hands in his panties LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So nice of you to till for her. She’s probably just dying to get her hands dirty. We let our tiller go with a barn full of other stuff when we sold our house. Would love to have it today to dig up that one flowerbed about 30 ft long that I’m gonna have to tackle with a shovel unless maybe I can sweet talk my nice neighbor into it too


Try this LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

we will be filling the garden this weekend , peppers and tomatoes were set outside yesterday in trays and will be planted in about a week or 10 days



another fun season in the Garden of Eden honey


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have walked out of parts stores because they would not sell me parts I wanted unless I gave them my name and ph number, and even when I made up a fake Ph they would say this is not you. Dam you google.


I tell them to put theirs down. The warranty is no good without the receipt with the box the part came in and the receipt's fade in a few weeks. What's the point??? Spam spam spam the wonderful spam :whistle:


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Try this LOL
> View attachment 295225


That looks super cute but maybe won’t help draw him over if I wore that  or anything more revealing


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 27, 2022)

45F @ 91%, with showers and predicted to reach 52F.

Yesterdays online weather prediction didn't include the rain and hail so I didn't get to the fiber glassing and it looks unlikely today. Oh well, back to the indoor sports............. Hugz all around!  

Eye appointment this morning to get them checked and have a skin tag removed from one of my eyelids.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That looks super cute but maybe won’t help draw him over if I wore that  or anything more revealing


You would be surprised at my neighbor's reactions when I wear mine


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 27, 2022)

Just found 4 plants over 50 yards away from the grow. When mowing. H T F did they get there???? One was a male...(18 inches tall) compost now. That makes 8 males killed in the past 2 days. IT"S an invasive/feral  WEED I tell ya!!!! Sad part is that a few stunk real good.... Worried about the feral 1 that gets past me. 

Need to plant okra. red and green....


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> and have a skin tag removed from one of my eyelids.




My left carries a little one, no biggie yet .
...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					l.facebook.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You would be surprised at my neighbor's reactions when I wear mine
> View attachment 295251


No I wouldn’t


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this is more like it


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm tired just watching.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Remember these LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

The Truth


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

After 5 days of ripping my hair out and filling hundreds of gallons of water back into fill the pond I may have found the problem, slowed it at least. Waiting for an expendable pvc pipe plug to makes sure it is what I have discovered.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> After 5 days of ripping my hair out and filling hundreds of gallons of water back into fill the pond I may have found the problem, slowed it at least. Waiting for an expendable pvc pipe plug to makes sure it is what I have discovered .


where do you keep the fish in the mean time?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

Hey everyone about to throw these peat pellets in water should I use the super thrive stuff that came with the jiffy seed starter box thing well nevermind gonna just use it lol how's everyone doing today beat been busy had to build chomper a new habit looks good I think opinions?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

I messed around with it some more after that you get the idea tho here's a video I made after I had first filled it up he started swimming and moving more then he used to in his smaller home I had him in feed him a worm..... dam gotta edit it too post it to big


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

Edit #3 missing alotbof good stuff from original  but oh well come on upload.......yes worked that time okay remember 20 sec videos no longer...



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> where do you keep the fish in the mean time?


The pond has a deep end so that I was able to drain the low end down and push them along LOL
They were swimming around my feet


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The pond has a deep end so that I was able to drain the low end down and push them along LOL
> They were swimming around my feet


You make Aquaman look like a sissy you amphibious  mofo....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Edit #3 missing alotbof good stuff from original  but oh well come on upload.......yes worked that time okay remember 20 sec videos no longer...
> View attachment 295273


LOL Look at Chomps go


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

He's happy he's got a new big home now with more water to swim and hunt   Im planning on letting him go eventually once he gets bigger I've done it twice beforehand had a painted turtle for 5 years from a baby just hatched let em go once she was big and had the best chance of surviving the world, also did it with 2 box turtles but they were in a fish tank


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Feed Us dang it


----------



## boo (Apr 27, 2022)

go to bed dude...get the treats and hit the sack...fishy bastage...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Feed Us dang it
> View attachment 295274


Yea let me throw Chomper in there once he gets the size of my hand or so lol


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Oh Look time for Wopner


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

Well I'm gonna make some dinner and then check on the pellets and see if they are done expanding so I can throw the seeds kindly donated to me by BigSir in there to germinate they soaked in shot glasses for 16 hours or so so they should be ready


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOL Look at Chomps go


Thats exactly why you should always wear a bathing suit when in your pond for fear of a rogue hungry turtle .


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Great MMA fight on.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

It's that time again, boys and girls. I'd love to give ya all a big squeeze but it would probably violate my parole, so I'll just give ya's a telepathic hug and a sneaky feel. 
This song goes out to all of ya's, but especially an old friend that likes his women a little on the fluffy side.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

GOODNIGHT Everyone it's...  Sleeping time for me now   lol long story imagine that closing time song but with you guessed it sleeping time ⏲ lol maybe I'll spill it in the AM


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2022)

Goodnight Kindbud sleep tight.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Peace Ness ✌☮


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> GOODNIGHT Everyone it's...  Sleeping time for me now   lol long story imagine that closing time song but with you guessed it sleeping time ⏲ lol maybe I'll spill it in the AM


Do a you tube video then use it as your sign out every night


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well I'm gonna make some dinner and then check on the pellets and see if they are done expanding so I can throw the seeds kindly donated to me by BigSir in there to germinate they  soaked in shot glasses for 16 hours or so so they should be ready


Bigsur is an Awesome guy full of Great Knowledge and Wonderful seeds (that seem to travel from place to place as if they have a mind of their own.
Good Luck with the new Babies KB


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Can you guess what hippie is not like the other?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

As Joeb the electrician says "trust me I'm a Professional".


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

And for those who think I pick on people or am too sarcastic  
OH BOO HOO>....................................................
I pick on myself here more than others.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Bigsur is an Awesome guy full of Great Knowledge and Wonderful seeds (that seem to travel from place to place as if they have a mind of their own.
> Good Luck with the new Babies KB


Agree totally  I have a big baby in my garden this year. My pay it forward plant is going places I’m sure


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Morning has arrived, and the pond level is holding stable.
Took me a week to find the leak and it turned out to be in an old section of 2 inch PVC flex hose going from the center bottom main drain that was plugged up by mud created over the yrs.
I found out that termites like to eat the soft flew PVC pipe and cause leaks from a pool guy.
So........................
I isolated that section and pond has stopped losing water it appears so far after 24hrs again.
Now to plug the hose and be done with it, the purpose of bottom drain has not been needed in yrs.
I am a Happy Man .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. Hope everyone is getting their morning fix. I’m waiting at the Toyota dealer dropping the hubbys truck off for a recall. Y’all have a great day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 28, 2022)

We got rain woohoo...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

stain said:


> We got rain woohoo...


I got a Wind


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

I got 27 degrees and sunshine.

Morning, kids. What kinda mayhem are we gonna get into today?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> As Joeb the electrician says "trust me I'm a Professional".
> View attachment 295310



I find that it helps to bite down on the kinked wire to squeeze the kink as tight as possible.

More showers today but ostensibly dry tomorrow, so I will try to do my fiber glass project then.  

I finally got an arboriculturist out to quote removing my bee tree with a local bee advocate present to discuss how to do so and preserve the bees.  The advocate will transport the trunk section containing them and set it up as a hive in an area where they won't be disturbed.  

It breaks my heart to have to do so, but the tree is almost completely dead and in danger of dropping major limbs.  We've watched the hive grow and ebb over the last 13 years and they feel almost like our kids.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

Back when I was really young and dumb, I woke up one morning and went to the bathroom to take my morning whizz. I looked out the window at the pine tree next to the house and thought, "How in the heck did a basketball get stuck in my tree?"
The "basketball" turned out to be a butt load of bees. I'm standing there, pondering how many cans of Raid it'll take to get rid of 'em and how many stings I'll have to endure. The neighbor gal, twice my age plus a few years, told me to call the farmer a mile or so away. I'd gone to school with his daughter, so I knew who she was talking about.
Long story short, he shows up, no bee suit, no smoker, with a cardboard box. He reaches, bare handed, into the center of the ball, fishes around for a second, and pulls a bee the size of my thumb out of the ball. He sticks it in the box, and within a half hour, all of the bees were in the box. 
I thanked him, and he thanked me. Turned out that he had a few hives and could always use more bees.
I learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2022)

PS:  I got my eyes checked and the protein coating on my cataract lens is not yet bad enough to laser clean, but my prescription was off some.  I ordered new frames and glasses, because otherwise I would have to left my existing frames with them and I legally need glasses to drive home.  

I had her rebuild the temples and nose pieces to keep as a spare, as they are the best frames I've ever had.  Made of Titanium, so they take a lot of abuse without bending and are lightweight with polycarbonate lenses.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

Going


Hippie420 said:


> It's that time again, boys and girls. I'd love to give ya all a big squeeze but it would probably violate my parole, so I'll just give ya's a telepathic hug and a sneaky feel.
> This song goes out to all of ya's, but especially an old friend that likes his women a little on the fluffy side.



That was so beautiful I waved my lighter thru out the whole video. I burned my self ,my attorney wants your name and address for compensation ....
Dewy Screum and Howe Law office.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back when I was really young and dumb, I woke up one morning and went to the bathroom to take my morning whizz. I looked out the window at the pine tree next to the house and thought, "How in the heck did a basketball get stuck in my tree?"
> The "basketball" turned out to be a butt load of bees. I'm standing there, pondering how many cans of Raid it'll take to get rid of 'em and how many stings I'll have to endure. The neighbor gal, twice my age plus a few years, told me to call the farmer a mile or so away. I'd gone to school with his daughter, so I knew who she was talking about.
> Long story short, he shows up, no bee suit, no smoker, with a cardboard box. He reaches, bare handed, into the center of the ball, fishes around for a second, and pulls a bee the size of my thumb out of the ball. He sticks it in the box, and within a half hour, all of the bees were in the box.
> I thanked him, and he thanked me. Turned out that he had a few hives and could always use more bees.
> I learned a valuable lesson.



Good to hear it turned out well brother cause the bees are really struggling right now.  Especially here in town where people spray their ornamental gardens with pesticides.  There are also diseases, parasites, and Murder Hornets to contend with, making it harder to continue to survive.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> As Joeb the electrician says "trust me I'm a Professional".
> View attachment 295310


Effin genius !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Effin genius !


I thought you was going say I forgot to ground the other end to a copper water pipe


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good to hear it turned out well brother cause the bees are really struggling right now.  Especially here in town where people spray their ornamental gardens with pesticides.  There are also diseases, parasites, and Murder Hornets to contend with, making it harder to continue to survive.


I raise bees ,its easier to raise kids. a verroa mite on a bee is like havng a basket ball glued to your side


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

In case like This would it be a Ground Or a Bond?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In case like This would it be a Ground Or a Bond?


more like a interruption of flow of current !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I raise bees ,its easier to raise kids. a verroa mite on a bee is like havng a basket ball glued to your side


Do you have a hive Box or just a few trapped in a small box LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Do you have a hive Box or just a few trapped in a small box LOL
> View attachment 295315


lol No i gota lot of boxes.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> more like a interruption of flow of current !


I see it now


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits.

Hoping your bees can be transplanted safely GW.  It is really commom transplant bees.

Nice day here.  Close to 80 later.  Grass is greening up quick.  I cut it yesterday....will be doing this twice a week now until October....I actually enjoy yard work....but by Oct I will be ready to shut things down.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see it now
> View attachment 295316


close ! but not as much hair !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> lol No i gota lot of boxes.


Any Pics always wanted to do this , but to many pots on fire already


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning has arrived, and the pond level is holding stable.
> Took me a week to find the leak and it turned out to be in an old section of 2 inch PVC flex hose going from the center bottom main drain that was plugged up by mud created over the yrs.
> I found out that termites like to eat the soft flew PVC pipe and cause leaks from a pool guy.
> So........................
> ...


A pool guy told me that too. he said it tastes like chicken to them


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> close ! but not as much hair !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any Pics always wanted to do this , but to many pots on fire already


yes I do 
Let me find them


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295321


dats me !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes I do
> Let me find them


No Rush , if you find them sometime , did you build your own boxes or order them?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dats me !


I was nice and left a lil hair


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Only had One chocoLatte so Im on slow mo


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> No Rush , if you find them sometime , did you build your own boxes or order them?


About 10 years ago I got into them .
I ordered a ton of stuff from "The Brushy Mountain Bee co.
Since then they went out of buisness. I took 2 courses on beekeeping.
I started all gang busters with 10 hives .
Between cold winters and losing queens I was down to 3 in 2 years.
Its a lot of work lifting medium supers much less big supers {boxes}
I wear a hood or a jacket dependng on their mood .
I lost a queen to late last year in a swarm and bought another in ETSY.
It was too late and she couldnt produce enough workers in time.
It is tough because my balance is off and in spots where i kept them was 30 minutes from where I live


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> About 10 years ago I got into them .
> I ordered a ton of stuff from "The Brushy Mountain Bee co.
> Since then they went out of buisness. I took 2 courses on beekeeping.
> I started all gang busters with 10 hives .
> ...


Another reason I won't get hives 
Im too old and in bad shape walking wise too.
Sucs getting wiser doesn't it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I thought you was going say I forgot to ground the other end to a copper water pipe


Worst poke I ever took. Left arm touching a 4" copper water pipe, right hand touched the neutral side of 30 amp, 220 three phase. Knocked me off an 8' scaffold onto a concrete floor. Slurred my speech for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295322


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295322
> The school in Fl


The school in Fl. I attended one year had a Principal who use to nail upholstery tacks in his paddle so that the large round ends (not the pointed ends) would leave extra welts when he was finished . We had to drop our pants too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Worst poke I ever took. Left arm touching a 4" copper water pipe, right hand touched the neutral side of 30 amp, 220 three phase. Knocked me off an 8' scaffold onto a concrete floor. Slurred my speech for about 15 minutes.


I did alomost the same I was at panel hanging on to a water pipe and screw driver touched the N
I was lucky it blew me off (or I threw myself off ) ended up on floor with weird heart beat.
To this day I suffer PVC's of the heart, and have right branch bundle block


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 295323


Plump bottoms jiggle when spanked


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Another reason I won't get hives
> Im too old and in bad shape walking wise too.
> Sucs getting wiser doesn't it?


It sure does ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The school in Fl. I attended one year had a Principal who use to nail upholstery tacks in his paddle so that the large round ends (not the pointed ends) would leave extra welts when he was finished . We had to drop our pants too.


I remember seeing the boys get paddled in school. Always made me tear up…those were1x4 paddles


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I remember seeing the boys get paddled in school. Always made me tear up…those were1x4 paddles






with holes drilled in them for less air resistance and better impact


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Worst poke I ever took. Left arm touching a 4" copper water pipe, right hand touched the neutral side of 30 amp, 220 three phase. Knocked me off an 8' scaffold onto a concrete floor. Slurred my speech for about 15 minutes.


Getting hit  between a neutral under a  load and a ground or neutral is worse than getting hit with a line  I think


----------



## stain (Apr 28, 2022)

Inch and 7/16 of rain...we needed it bad. Hope this rain causes a last minute flush of morels.

off to find some brass nuts...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Getting hit  between a neutral under a  load and a ground or neutral is worse than getting hit with a line  I think


Taught me to work one handed , tied my left hand to my chest


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> with holes drilled in them for less air resistance and better impact


Yes the 1” holes


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

You guys sure talk a lot of shit. Keep it up,,your doing a great job. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the 1” holes


Like holes in floor or the wall?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Like holes in floor or the wall?


I know right?   I’m letting the smell build up before I bring up the subject again…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Hydra you mean Like the one in your head that your brains fell out of.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know right?   I’m letting the smell build up before I bring up the subject again…


Chicken


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It sure does ...


Not when you consider the alternatives. 


joeb631a said:


> Getting hit  between a neutral under a  load and a ground or neutral is worse than getting hit with a line  I think


The concrete floor was wet, and I kept trying to get up, but the morons kept pushing me down and yelling at me that there was an ambulance on the way. After I could talk, I told 'em to cancel it 'cause I wasn't going to any hospital. The general foreman told me I was probably burned inside and that I had to go. Told him to go to h ell and how to get there. Went back to work as soon as I could sit up. Takes more than that to kill me, but not much more!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hydra you mean Like the one in your head that your brains fell out of.


feisty today !!!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hydra you mean Like the one in your head that your brains fell out of.


Yep\
But I seem to remember you were shot in the Groin LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not when you consider the alternatives.
> 
> The concrete floor was wet, and I kept trying to get up, but the morons kept pushing me down and yelling at me that there was an ambulance on the way. After I could talk, I told 'em to cancel it 'cause I wasn't going to any hospital. The general foreman told me I was probably burned inside and that I had to go. Told him to go to h ell and how to get there. Went back to work as soon as I could sit up. Takes more than that to kill me, but not much more!


If the thunder dont get you than the lightning will.
Fallin of off of a scaffold is worse to me than a shock!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Chicken


Maybe I’ll let that veg tent go to flower, that should elevate the smell enough for another conversation about the subject


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If the thunder dont get you than the lightning will.
> Fallin of off of a scaffold is worse to me than a shock!


Never felt the landing. Musta been out when I hit.

Found out a few years later that 20 amp 277 will scorch yer hide black.


----------



## BillyK (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

This place is full of s-hit


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never felt the landing. Musta been out when I hit.
> 
> Found out a few years later that 20 amp 277 will scorch yer hide black.


It is a different mindset when you work with 440 277 volt.
I got the account for a wall paper plant when their electrician dropped a tool in a 400 amp panel and fireworks started.
No ** with higher voltages


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It is a different mindset when you work with 440 277 volt.
> I got the account for a wall paper plant when their electrician dropped a tool in a 400 amp panel and fireworks started.
> No ** with higher voltages


You can almost smell it when it's about to bite you


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm Officially Happy Today ...................................
One project finished and on to a broken brake line on my spare truck


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

LEAK IS FIXED


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Slack Tide , the fish have stopped biting , try back on the incoming to see what drums up .


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I remember seeing the boys get paddled in school. Always made me tear up…those were1x4 paddles


you are not fooling anyone SG, you said they pulled your hair I bet just to watch them get paddled .......................


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

School is what taught me the difference on how boys are treated from girls.  I think it was in the 6th grade, I had a teacher named Brewer. If he caught a boy talking in class, he'd sneak up behind 'em and shake the fatal shit outta 'em 'til their books and eyeglasses hit the floor.
If he caught a girl doing the same offence, she had to write a hundred times "I will not talk in class."
He got me once. Embarrassing as h ell. Fast forward 6 years. I'm in at a local Frank's nursery picking up some goodies for a guerilla grow. Who do I see walking down the same isle? Yep, it's him. No doubt. Go to walk past him and just as I got to him, I put my left shoulder down and caught him just under his chin. Knocked his ass flat in the floor. He looked up at me, confused. I said, "I will not talk in class."
I hate myself for having a elephant like memory. Wish I could let things go, but I can't.
Did feel good, though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> School is what taught me the difference on how boys are treated from girls.  I think it was in the 6th grade, I had a teacher named Brewer. If he caught a boy talking in class, he'd sneak up behind 'em and shake the fatal shit outta 'em 'til their books and eyeglasses hit the floor.
> If he caught a girl doing the same offence, she had to write a hundred times "I will not talk in class."
> He got me once. Embarrassing as h ell. Fast forward 6 years. I'm in at a local Frank's nursery picking up some goodies for a guerilla grow. Who do I see walking down the same isle? Yep, it's him. No doubt. Go to walk past him and just as I got to him, I put my left shoulder down and caught him just under his chin. Knocked his ass flat in the floor. He looked up at me, confused. I said, "I will not talk in class."
> I hate myself for having a elephant like memory. Wish I could let things go, but I can't.
> Did feel good, though.


Yea I used to have that elephant memory but mine was constantly overthinking about everything I eventually learned just to not worry and dwell on things when I start try to distract myself but after turning into a plane that morning and crash landing my head off the ground my memory isn't remembering every little event and circumstance remembered and atleast I got something for all those broken bones and the new metal accessories lol well gonna go check the mail and run by plant spot to check on them hope I can remember where I put them lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Plane ✈ not plant  lmao


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

I bought a piece of equipment from rural king 4 months ago and it failed...called and was patient for about a month...I called today to find out what the issue is...a manager got a bit snippy with me which was her downfall...I challenged her to piss me off further as I spent my life fighting people for a living...I was and am good at such things...by the time we hung up I was offered a new machine, refunded my out of pocket costs, and offered a delivery of the new replacement...I guess I'll be nice and accept their offer, I was hoping for more of a challenge...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Why Subgals Hub hates her hanging with us Boys LOL


----------



## spunom (Apr 28, 2022)

What does this  mean?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> What does this  mean?


Completely open to your own interpretations


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> What does this  mean?


it means roster hasn't taken his meds today...fecker...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I bought a piece of equipment from rural king 4 months ago and it failed...called and was patient for about a month...I called today to find out what the issue is...a manager got a bit snippy with me which was her downfall...I challenged her to piss me off further as I spent my life fighting people for a living...I was and am good at such things...by the time we hung up I was offered a new machine, refunded my out of pocket costs, and offered a delivery of the new replacement...I guess I'll be nice and accept their offer, I was hoping for more of a challenge...


What did you buy , and how badly did she end up crying?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> it means roster hasn't taken his meds today...fecker...


We don't need no stinking Meds


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What did you buy , and how badly did she end up crying?


a lawn vacuum that took a crap within 24 hours of being put into service...$1500 piece of poorly engineered crap...


TheBlackHydra said:


> We don't need no stinking Meds


oh the helll you say...you need your meds brother, almost as bad as I need mine...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Why Subgals Hub hates her hanging with us Boys LOL
> View attachment 295366


He don’t hate me hanging out with y’all. I still spoil his grouchy a$$ every day. Plus he knows I hate girl talk


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

we loves ya subbie...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> a lawn vacuum that took a crap within 24 hours of being put into service...$1500 piece of poorly engineered crap...
> 
> oh the helll you say...you need your meds brother, almost as bad as I need mine...


So they are sending you the same one


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> we loves ya subbie...


WOW Im Jelly
You never said that to even me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So they are sending you the same one


For free? Another piece of crap?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

IT's coming Just wait


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Still waiting for Boo to say it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> WOW Im Jelly
> You never said that to even me


Y’all leave my boo alone


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all leave my boo alone


No way he mine I saw him 1st you have Mr Bigs


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

And I know just how he likes to be woken up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> No way he mine I saw him 1st you have Mr Bigs


I love my big too I gotta admit


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Yep cold water bucket over the head 
Just like a cowboy LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love my big too I gotta admit


See you shine with the mention of his name LOL
and draw little hearts LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Now that I poke the bear Im off to see the fishes
Who are swimming in a full pond now LOL


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For free? Another piece of crap?


yup, the way I figure it, it's the best one on the market as I have trashed 3 others...I will be sure each one they give me as a replacement will crap itself within each years end warranty...you CAN'T use a vac in Florida, the sand blasts it's way thru the steel deck...an easy fix, just weld a plate over the rip but not on a warrant machine...they gonna hate me before it's over...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep cold water bucket over the head
> Just like a cowboy LOL


Woooooo that could have gone really badly


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> yup, the way I figure it, it's the best one on the market as I have trashed 3 others...I will be sure each one they give me as a replacement will crap itself within each years end warranty...you CAN'T use a vac in Florida, the sand blasts it's way thru the steel deck...an easy fix, just weld a plate over the rip but not on a warrant machine...they gonna hate me before it's over...


See Subbie This is why I lov him
Such a nice man


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> See you shine with the mention of his name LOL
> and draw little hearts LOL


Be careful the last girl he had all dreamy drop out and ran from society
Poor Shiloh


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

be careful roster, sleeping with the fishes may be more like it...don't let roster fool you folks, HE was shiloh and tried hitting on me...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> be careful roster, sleeping with the fishes may be more like it...don't let roster fool you folks, HE was shiloh and tried hitting on me...


I knew it


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

wrap it up roster, almost bed time bro...game on in 30 minutes...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> wrap it up roster, almost bed time bro...game on in 30 minutes...


There it is


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> be careful roster, sleeping with the fishes may be more like it...don't let roster fool you folks, HE was shiloh and tried hitting on me...



Certainly a strong family resemblance!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

NYTOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

I found her


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I found herView attachment 295374


If someone looked like this I would love him more LOL


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> NYTOL


I prefer quaaludes thanks...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I prefer quaaludes thanks...


I know what you give the dates , all them poor young lads never saw it coming


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

I honestly never did a lude , shit load of other scrips ,


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

I was told as a young child I have the gift of gab.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Never knowing they were telling me nicely to shut the **** up


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> a lawn vacuum that took a crap within 24 hours of being put into service...$1500 piece of poorly engineered crap...
> 
> oh the helll you say...you need your meds brother, almost as bad as I need mine...


You are doing it wrong


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

boo said:


> be careful roster, sleeping with the fishes may be more like it...don't let roster fool you folks, HE was shiloh and tried hitting on me...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

I like Shane


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

It's that tine again, shipmates. Take your last bathroom break, hit that bowl, and rest your weary heads. And please, always remember:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

I didn't here Sub say she loved Walt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't here Sub say she loved Walt.



She didn't profess to love me either, so I'm now feeling like chopped liver...............

47F @ 89% RH, partially cloudy with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 58F.

I finished caulking and glazing at the duplex yesterday and will install the fiberglass flashing today.  I could also install the window box and wrap the whole thing up, but the overdue [email protected]#$%^ router bit still hasn't shown up yet, so I can make the trim I need.

Mah gawd the arboriculturist are having a field day writing their own ticket clearing storm damage.  I just got another late bid for tree and stump removal for $6,299.  To put it in perspective I've already placed that contract at $2,000.  

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and NM at Cadilliac Cafe.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't here Sub say she loved Walt.


How could she not


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It's that tine again, shipmates. Take your last bathroom break, hit that bowl, and rest your weary heads. And please, always remember:



My new theme song


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't here Sub say she loved Walt.


I keep Walt under my wing he just doesn’t know it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> She didn't profess to love me either, so I'm now feeling like chopped liver...............
> 
> 47F @ 89% RH, partially cloudy with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 58F.
> 
> ...


Awe shucks TOG you know I love all you guys. Well maybe not All but most of you anyway . Hope you get your new toy soon so you can finish up that trim. But today is FO Friday so I only have taking my old girl BB to the vet at 1:30 on my addenda. And maybe watering a few plants  hope your day is sweet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How could she not



See hopper I tell you one thing then blab blab blab.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Gee now it makes one wonder just who here is not Loved


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Gee now it makes one wonder just who here is not Loved


Yes better quit asking so I don’t have to white lie


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Believe me , Thick skinned bunch here. You can do no harm


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

But I can see clearly now the rain has falled


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Awe shucks TOG you know I love all you guys. Well maybe not All but most of you anyway . Hope you get your new toy soon so you can finish up that trim. But today is FO Friday so I only have taking my old girl BB to the vet at 1:30 on my addenda. And maybe watering a few plants  hope your day is sweet


yours as well!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Gee now it makes one wonder just who here is not Loved


" Somethings are better left unsaid ,But they still turn me inside out..." Annie Lennox


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " Somethings are better left unsaid ,But they still turn me inside out..." Annie Lennox


Wrong Thread  That belongs in the words of wisdom thread


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Bah Humbug


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wrong Thread  That belongs in the words of wisdom thread


sorry ,lost my way ....!
Can you find it in your heart to forgive me ..?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sorry ,lost my way ....!


That was a round about Joke from the other day
Don;t go Reading between the lines of the words of Wisdom


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sorry ,lost my way ....!
> Can you find it in your heart to forgive me ..?


Always
I love ya like my puppy


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Second Cup of Caffeine Look out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 295398


Mornin big. Nice view this morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Funny fker


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 29, 2022)

Well then..

.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Another windy day here.   Dry as dirt and fire bans across the entire state are in place.   

I am gonna attempt a dry trim today if it is dry enough.  Been hanging 6 days.  Should wait until tomorrow but I have time today.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

stain said:


> Well then..
> 
> .View attachment 295402


Young Lassies learning to drink coffee and show off their knees a wee bit


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't here Sub say she loved Walt.


No, she said she MISSED Walt, with every shot so far.


SubmarineGirl said:


> Awe shucks TOG you know I love all you guys. Well maybe not All but most of you anyway .


I never ask questions that I don't want to hear the answer to.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No, she said she MISSED Walt, with every shot so far.
> 
> I never ask questions that I don't want to hear the answer to.



How could she not Love the hippie?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

hey folks, where'd the day go...time to get the blood flowing once again...got lots of tails hanging out of their shells today...looks like I'll be planting my new beans after lunch...roster, I love the GSD gifs...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How could she not Love the hippie?


My Mom had to tie a porkchop around my neck to get the dog to play with me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!

it is garden final prep day , raking up clutter , throwing down chicken ferts mixed with straw , soak with water ,roto- till tomorrow and Sunday Sunday Sunday!…


----------



## ness (Apr 29, 2022)

Morning troops.  Got up early and did all the housework now kicking back.  I need to transplant one Blueberry today.  Finely go the green house up and my plants are happy so far.  






Two Gelato Fem and two Jack Herer Fem six weeks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning troops.  Got up early and did all the housework now kicking back.  I need to transplant one Blueberry today.  Finely go the green house up and my plants are happy so far.
> 
> View attachment 295414
> 
> ...


Greenhouse looks nice


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning troops.  Got up early and did all the housework now kicking back.  I need to transplant one Blueberry today.  Finely go the green house up and my plants are happy so far.
> 
> View attachment 295414
> 
> ...


Wow Nice Sun room
Glad to see you back around , Computer fixed or a new one


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning troops.  Got up early and did all the housework now kicking back.  I need to transplant one Blueberry today.  Finely go the green house up and my plants are happy so far.
> 
> View attachment 295414
> 
> ...


is that the 15 foot long House
Looks great


Lots of assembly work


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> is that the 15 foot long House
> Looks great
> 
> 
> Lots of assembly work



Thank you.  It's 10 by 6 feet.  It was a bch putting it together.  All those nuts and bolts.  Took me two days.  I still got to bury the bottom flaps in the dirt.  Some times the wind get pretty strong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Greenhouse looks nice



Thank you SubGirl.


----------



## ness (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wow Nice Sun room
> Glad to see you back around , Computer fixed or a new one



Thank you Hydra, Roster I go through deep depression I need my herb.  I'll be getting some on May 4th.  Right around the corner.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Hydra, Roster I go through deep depression I need my herb.  I'll be getting some on May 4th.  Right around the corner.


I understand my older sis suffered from it also
try not to succumb to it and just let all your troubles fade
Nothing we can do but sit back and enjoy this ride of life.
And Fook em if they can not take a Joke Sister.................
Even on the hardest days push yourself to get out of that bed and do a product even if a small one. A job completed is a great feeling for ones soul.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you.  It's 10 by 6 feet.  It was a bch putting it together.  All those nuts and bolts.  Took me two days.  I still got to bury the bottom flaps in the dirt.  Some times the wind get pretty strong.


Can you get access to rebar that is used in cement work to 
Get a few piece of 1/4 bar (36 inch )and bend it in half into 18 inch staples
And place over the bottom rails in diff/locations and pound them in like tent stakes


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can you get access to rebar that is used in cement work to
> Get a few piece of 1/4 bar (36 inch )and bend it in half into 18 inch staples
> And place over the bottom rails in diff/locations and pound them in like tent stakes


Ness They sell them to like this


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Finally calm here. Been windy since I can remember


----------



## spunom (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

got the front half done, got a bong in me so it's off to beat the rain...


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

my psychologist asked me to leave and not come back gray...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> got the front half done, got a bong in me so it's off to beat the rain...


You vacuuming the lawn boo?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)

Deep humor....................


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> View attachment 295459


Well, thank you, little buddy!

That's some funny shit. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Deep humor....................
> 
> View attachment 295463


Having a little trouble getting that plastic thingy off the top? Been there…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Deep humor....................
> 
> View attachment 295463


You too, Brutus?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Spent 65.00 at the Vet this morning to find out my girl BB is a bit overweight, lazy and doesn’t like hot weather. Shes always been a thick girl since we’ve had her and lazy too. She’s just getting older now. She’s been having a tough time making the whole walk sitting down to take breaks. We shortened her walk but will have to add an additional walk for ourselves as we still need the longer walk and other than a bike ride now and then and gardening, that’s our only exercise


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Having a little trouble getting that plastic thingy off the top? Been there…


Big Hands will do that 
I know


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

I feel your pain. OK, maybe the dog's pain. She sounds like me.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Big Hands will do that
> I know


You’re right. Man hands are not good with those thingys


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re right. Man hands are not good with those thingys


Helps If could bend my fingers


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You vacuuming the lawn boo?


nope, leaves are done for the year, for the most part...it's now mowtime...put on the headphones and let 'er rip...I've got a comfy mower to play on...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, leaves are done for the year, for the most part...it's now mowtime...put on the headphones and let 'er rip...I've got a comfy mower to play on...View attachment 295465


Some nice Yard you have


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I feel your pain. OK, maybe the dog's pain. She sounds like me.


I think we may have trained her to be that way.


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Some nice Yard you have


that's about half of the front half...the back is like a jungle with trails leading to hidden nooks and buildings...I enjoy being home, I'm comfortable in my own skin...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Wordle Pretty good game Keeps the minds active
Wordle - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> that's about half of the front half...the back is like a jungle with trails leading to hidden nooks and buildings...I enjoy being home, I'm comfortable in my own skin...


What was the property before you owned it?
Or did you develop as you grew


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

I purchased 10 acres which was the roughest, nastiest local dump 23 years ago...while going thru a divorce I came out with a 6' root rake. a 40' track hoe, and a D4 dozer and cleaned the place up leaving a zillion oaks in clusters...in the meanwhile I've planted 10,000 palms and 31 bamboo groves...buildings go up every few years or did...I've got all kinds of space, most conditioned...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think we may have trained her to be that way.


I'm self taught.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm self taught.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm self taught.


Pees off deck without neighbors seeing him


----------



## stain (Apr 29, 2022)

Under a terrrrnaderz watch... Couldn't get that lucky. Something about the cap in the atmosphere blocking them > I say chemtrails.  A muggy mother to boot. Firing up the 45 year old Colman A/C unit (blows 38F air) and @ $130.oo a month electric bill running it full time. 

Pulled 6 more males from the seed plants. 6 more undecided. 5 females planted in pen.  Just a small forest this year.  

Off to walk off dinner.


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

I like your hedges stain...those skies look scary, gotta love out fearless leaders...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice privacy fence stain


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> my psychologist asked me to leave and not come back gray...



Was it something you said?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Having a little trouble getting that plastic thingy off the top? Been there…



I suspect a conspiracy...............


----------



## boo (Apr 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Was it something you said?


I told him I could relate to jeffery dahmer... 
poor guy on the scooter ate it big time 'eh...tell me it happened in seattle...


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Night all


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

I second that emotion. Good night Islanders, flotsam and jetsam. Been a great day, but every day must come to an end. I hope everyone went to bed high and happy, and I'll see your smiling faces in the morning, but for now, that's all there is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 295470


Oh boys


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wordle Pretty good game Keeps the minds active
> Wordle - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


Interesting game.  First one, I wasn't really comprehending, so it took five tries.  Fun. Will put it in my linky list.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 295471


He ded.  Note the stoopit bastage not only lost at roulette, his fargin helmet wasn't even on properly. Not that it would matter.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh boys


They all have tiny hands LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> They all have tiny hands LOL


I didn't notice…


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Morning.  What a sick site to wake up to.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  What a sick site to wake up to.


Good morning Pute. I have to agree with that. If y’all are trying to drive me away, then I get it. Don’t need morning spoilers like them fat guys to often. 
I see the sun just coming out nice here. Time to put the plants out for more fresh air and sunshine. I swear they are growing fast enough to watch them. I’m keeping 8 plants in the small veg tent till I put them out or in the flower tent in two weeks. My goodness they are reaching out to me with those gigantic leaves when I unzip the tent. Y’all have a great day!


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Have a great day SubG


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Pute. I have to agree with that. If y’all are trying to drive me away, then I get it. Don’t need morning spoilers like them fat guys to often.
> I see the sun just coming out nice here. Time to put the plants out for more fresh air and sunshine. I swear they are growing fast enough to watch them. I’m keeping 8 plants in the small veg tent till I put them out or in the flower tent in two weeks. My goodness they are reaching out to me with those gigantic leaves when I unzip the tent. Y’all have a great day!


I disagree
No one here has ever tried to drive you away 
Matter of fact I was one of the 1st if not the 1st to welcome you and say how nice it was to have The Sub Gal here.
So come on now, We all joke around with each other and if we do so with you it means you are officially One Of Us .
Lucky You  LOL
Nice Hands by the way.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

I think the Fat guys were for me and Hippie 
We like our Bears BIG LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I disagree
> No one here has ever tried to drive you away
> Matter of fact I was one of the 1st if not the 1st to welcome you and say how nice it was to have The Sub Gal here.
> So come on now, We all joke around with each other and if we do so with you it means you are officially One Of Us .
> ...


Ok Hydra but I’m gonna start posting fat girls.. I don’t mind the jokes really you shouldn’t be so sensitive to my comments. Part of the thing I love about this group is nobody gets their panties in a wad (well almost nobody anyway…) so be cool cause I am…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

In a wad Never




LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Fat Gals  Post away.............................................
I love me the plumpers


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Be like tossing a fat kid in a pool full of M&Ms.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Be like tossing a fat kid in a pool full of M&Ms.


Or all the home cooked Bacon one could eat in a Year


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I told him I could relate to jeffery dahmer...  poor guy on the scooter ate it big time 'eh...tell me it happened in seattle...



Did you offer to share your sandwich with him?

As near as I can tell that is a gif construct added to a recording of a scooter/car union.

52F @ 89% RH, rain with 4 mph wind and predicted to reach 54F.

Breakfast out yesterday, got my Covid booster, finished my fiberglass project, and installed the second flowerbox yesterday, as well as repainted the three windows that I did some reglazing on. I turned out well, I'll take some pictures...........

Merry Satyr's Day!


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I understand my older sis suffered from it also
> try not to succumb to it and just let all your troubles fade
> Nothing we can do but sit back and enjoy this ride of life.
> And Fook em if they can not take a Joke Sister.................
> Even on the hardest days push yourself to get out of that bed and do a product even if a small one. A job completed is a great feeling for ones soul.



You got the right.  I died my black faded pant black this morning and got a small bathrobe in the pot now.  I'm getting ready to water the outside grow before it gets any later.  Sun doesn't go down until around eight here.  Also transplanting a blueberry into a bigger pot. (fabric)


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can you get access to rebar that is used in cement work to
> Get a few piece of 1/4 bar (36 inch )and bend it in half into 18 inch staples
> And place over the bottom rails in diff/locations and pound them in like tent stakes



Good idea I'll look into it.  I have small one staked in but they pull out easy.  Is the rebar hard to bend?  TJ can help with this project.  Thank you


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ness They sell them to like this
> View attachment 295458



Looks good Hydra.  Going to town Wed.  So I'll go to Home Depot see what I can fine.  Thank you for the great idea.


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I think the Fat guys were for me and Hippie
> We like our Bears BIG LOL



Those fat guys probably eat all day and even in their sleep.


----------



## ness (Apr 30, 2022)

Now I'm hungry going to make an egg sandwich.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Not the best picture.  But nice bud.  Trimming away happily


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

ness2 said:


> You got the right.  I died my black faded pant black this morning and got a small bathrobe in the pot now.  I'm getting ready to water the outside grow before it gets any later.  Sun doesn't go down until around eight here.  Also transplanting a blueberry into a bigger pot. (fabric)


Thats my Gal


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Now I'm hungry going to make an egg sandwich.


Ha eating one right now


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good idea I'll look into it.  I have small one staked in but they pull out easy.  Is the rebar hard to bend?  TJ can help with this project.  Thank you


The 1/4 inch is not if you have a table vise that helps They dont have to look perfect like the pic to work


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Damn it, I had to take from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping on me.  Almost finished but my hand clawed up.  After a few minutes it will be fine.  

Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

I hate 


pute said:


> Damn it, I had to take from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping on me.  Almost finished but my hand clawed up.  After a few minutes it will be fine.
> 
> Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend.


I hate when that happens.  Take a break. Enjoy your weekend too Pute.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna go stick my head in a bucket of water.


Are you gonna use it as tea also? Who knows, a new product may be born for growers....LOL

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Yep, when the paws cramp, it's time for a break. With my back, I can push it a little, but I wind up paying a steep price, but when the hands cramp up, there's no working with them 'til they ease up a bit.

Warning to me fellow Michiganders: I took the plow off the Jeep. Keep your snow shovels handy.
Took her up and scrubbed the road grime/cat tracks off of it. Was going to fill up the tank but realized I'd left it full last time I drove it. Win-win for the wallet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> SubGal, what flavor the one in the pic?
> View attachment 294893


That’s GG#4  the dosidos are equally as large. I think it’s the light they love


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it, I had to take from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping on me.  Almost finished but my hand clawed up.  After a few minutes it will be fine.
> 
> Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend.


I have something like that, once in a while I get sort of a hand cramp, it seems like the back of my hand is arching, like little finger knuckle is trying to touch thumb. I press it flat and bend fingers back. Sometimes foot does it too, same cure, push down with foot bending toes back.  Getting older not for the faint hearted for sure.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

When mine get really bad, 4 Advils and hot water help a lot. I'll do the dishes. The Old Hen appreciates it, and I tell her it's 'cause I love her so much. Another win-win.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When mine get really bad, 4 Advils and hot water help a lot. I'll do the dishes. The Old Hen appreciates it, and I tell her it's 'cause I love her so much. Another win-win.


Heat does feel good on it.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 30, 2022)

I live with both heat and ice...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it, I had to take from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping on me.  Almost finished but my hand clawed up.  After a few minutes it will be fine.
> 
> Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend.


Gets worse for me when its hot. Sux gettin old and having a worn out set of hands..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I live with both heat and ice...


me2


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When mine get really bad, 4 Advils and hot water help a lot. I'll do the dishes. The Old Hen appreciates it, and I tell her it's 'cause I love her so much. Another win-win.


You  sly dog you ! When your hands are really deep dirty ,washing the dishes does them well!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I live with both heat and ice...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You  sly dog you ! When your hands are really deep dirty ,washing the dishes does them well!


Always an angle , always an angle


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

I was cooking something from scratch one time, and I walked out into the living room with tears in my eyes and told my wife just how much I loved her. She took one look at me and said, "Chopping onions, right?"


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was cooking something from scratch one time, and I walked out into the living room with tears in my eyes and told my wife just how much I loved her. She took one look at me and said, "Chopping onions, right?"


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

A shot of mustard will melt away muscle cramps.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> A shot of mustard will melt away muscle cramps.


Is this something that really works Have you tried it


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

I wonder if a hand full of Mustard seeds chewed would work


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wonder if a hand full of Mustard seeds chewed would work


Idk, but when I get a bad cramp, I grab the mustard bottle. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Can I use honey Dijon mustard? Can't stand the plain old yellow stuff.

When I get the Rolls licensed, I'll try Gray Poupon.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can I use honey Dijon mustard? Can't stand the plain old yellow stuff.
> 
> When I get the Rolls licensed, I'll try Gray Poupon.


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can I use honey Dijon mustard? Can't stand the plain old yellow stuff.
> 
> When I get the Rolls licensed, I'll try Gray Poupon.


I've only used plain ol mustard. I swear I'm not trying to set y'all up  it really works.


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is this something that really works Have you tried it


Yes and yes.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> Yes and yes.


Great I will have my wife try it
She gets leg cramps bad , calls it restless leg  but I call it cramping .


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

RLS is different, and idk if it will work for that. The one girl I know who has that takes neurontin (sp?) 

But that cramp behind you leg at 3 am that makes you consider suicide... mustard melts it away in seconds.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> RLS is different, and idk if it will work for that. The one girl I know who has that takes neurontin (sp?)
> 
> But that cramp behind you leg at 3 am that makes you consider suicide... mustard melts it away in seconds.


Now those I get


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

Try it man. You'll finish the nite in sleepful bliss.


----------



## boo (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm usually too stoned once I get to sleep to feel cramps...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Do you just swallow a little off a spoon, or do you kinda hold it in your mouth for awhile?
Sounds strange enough to work. I got the hiccups really bad at a bar one time, and the bartender handed me a slice of lime. Chewed on the meat 'til it was gone, and the hiccups went with it. Works with lemon, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

I heard from a good source chewing a handful of peppercorns can ward off a bad high


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do you just swallow a little off a spoon, or do you kinda hold it in your mouth for awhile?
> Sounds strange enough to work. I got the hiccups really bad at a bar one time, and the bartender handed me a slice of lime. Chewed on the meat 'til it was gone, and the hiccups went with it. Works with lemon, too.


Nah man... Fill your tongue space and swallow.  Within a five count you can feel the cramp start to melt. 10 seconds (+/-) it's gone.


----------



## spunom (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I heard from a good source chewing a handful of peppercorns can ward off a bad high


I've been told it can stop a toothache but never tried it. I have used chewing tobacco to make the tooth pain go away tho. It's nasty but it works.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When mine get really bad, 4 Advils and hot water help a lot. I'll do the dishes. The Old Hen appreciates it, and I tell her it's 'cause I love her so much. Another win-win.


Doing dishes is great on hurting hands. Mine man hands lock up all the time. My dads did too I must have gotten his hands.  My momma is 86 and still crochets all day long With no pain. She has beautiful hands.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I heard from a good source chewing a handful of peppercorns can ward off a bad high


I haven’t had a high that bad to have to ward it off Yet. You talking about a reefer high?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t had a high that bad to have to ward it off Yet. You talking about a reefer high?


I had an edible buzz that was other than fun. I hid under the bed for four hours and counted dust bunnies. Not fun at all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an edible buzz that was other than fun. I hid under the bed for four hours and counted dust bunnies. Not fun at all.


I know people that have tripped on weed it’s never effected me that way maybe i just haven’t had the good stuff  I have had a uncomfortable buzz from other stuff tho back in the day…


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

over and out


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Good night Pute. I’m just winding down right behind you. Sleep tite


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Yep, me too.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t had a high that bad to have to ward it off Yet. You talking about a reefer high?


Yes The Scary Bad High one can get if not use to strong Sativas weed.
I have to be careful it makes my heart race but not in a Good way
Then the mind goes wonky and starts thinking way too many thoughts.......... ieanic attack like


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an edible buzz that was other than fun. I hid under the bed for four hours and counted dust bunnies. Not fun at all.






This is when you could have helped with the peppercorns
A few people say they have helped a lot. I never had them on hand to try during a runaway high myself.
And One too many brownies got me so bad one night almost started digging holes in the back yard.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

No Soup For You   NEXT......................


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Ever see this before


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

Morning Hydra no never seen those kind of hot rods.


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

Morning joeb happy Sunday.


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

morning Misfits.  Easy day today just got to wash a couple of load of sheets and play with my plants.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Hydra no never seen those kind of hot rods.


Morning dear ness, hope all is going well today
Happy May Day to all


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

HAPPY MAY DAY FOLKS


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning joeb happy Sunday.


Good Morning Ness ! Hope the sun shines where ever you are today ,except bedtime ....!


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

"If you put ketchup on your steak ,it should lower your credit score " joeb631a


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Good Morning everyone and happy May Day I guess. Low keyed Sunday planned. Just a little watering, putting my eggplants out in the garden and maybe make something delicious to eat during the race. Hope everyone has a swell day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295586
> 
> This is when you could have helped with the peppercorns
> A few people say they have helped a lot. I never had them on hand to try during a runaway high myself.
> And One too many brownies got me so bad one night almost started digging holes in the back yard.


I have peppercorns but don’t know how to get them out of the container  I would probably freak out with my hack saw in the garage…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have peppercorns but don’t know how to get them out of the container  I would probably freak out with my hack saw in the garage…



The most active constituent of peppercorns is beta-Caryophellene.  8.1 Sweet Mary's Charms

*3.0       b-caryophyllene *aka (1R-(1R*,4E,9S))-4,11,11-trimethyl-8-methylenebicyclo(7.2.0)undec-4-ene  

Beta-Caryophyllene is present in many aromatic plants that produce essential oils, namely cloves and bay leaves.  

The commercial source of natural beta-caryophyllene is usually oil from clove leaves, however it is further processed, usually through vacuum fractional distillation, to separate, purify and enrich other materials used for flavorings, fragrances, and pharmaceuticals. The aroma is noticeably clove like, and with an astringent, spicy taste.  

Beta-caryophyllene is a sesquiterpene, containing three isoprene units, making it chemically larger than other terpenes like pinene, limonene and mycrene. Unique to beta-caryophyllene is a cyclobutane ring, which is very rare to find in a nature.  

Since it has the cyclobutane ring, it is very popular in biotech research. Beyond that, we regularly find it in many products humans consume.  

It is often used in spice blends, alcohol, fragrance blends for candles, cookies and Christmas candies.  

Some studies suggest that Beta-caryophyllene is thought to be highly sedative, and may support other medicinal benefits, including antidepressant, anxiolytic (anxiety reliever), anti-inflammatory, analgesic (pain reliever), antioxidant, and as a neuroprotective as it can slow damage being done to the brain and nervous system.

We provided our cancer patients with Citicolene to mitigate the effects of cannabis OD.  3X the oil dosage about 20 minutes before taking the 330 mg of cannabis essential oil.
*********************************
Gooode mawning Viet Portland!!  49F @ 94% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 62F in these heah parts.

Still no router bit from Amazon, so today promises to be a carefree day of wanton debauchery, et al.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning everyone and happy May Day I guess. Low keyed Sunday planned. Just a little watering, putting my eggplants out in the garden and maybe make something delicious to eat during the race. Hope everyone has a swell day


Have a wonderful day my Dear Subgal


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. 51 degrees and looks like date night in Transylvania outside. Looks like the skies could open up any minute. Got yard work to do but I'm a sunshine superman when it comes to doing it, so it's clean cages and get high for me today. Old Hen's got a rack of ribs in the oven, so the food aspect is covered.

Hope Pute took a paddle with him......


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have peppercorns but don’t know how to get them out of the container  I would probably freak out with my hack saw in the garage…


If you have the plastic grinder unit you buy at store that gets thrown away when done no good
It has to be broken to get them. But in spice isle at market they sell em in the small spice jar size too


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. 51 degrees and looks like date night in Transylvania outside. Looks like the skies could open up any minute. Got yard work to do but I'm a sunshine superman when it comes to doing it, so it's clean cages and get high for me today. Old Hen's got a rack of ribs in the oven, so the food aspect is covered.
> 
> Hope Pute took a paddle with him......


Up the creek LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have a wonderful day my Dear Subgal


Brown noser.....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2022)

This shit kicks ass too.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Brown noser.....View attachment 295614


Says the man who sits in my old chair after I broke it in LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This shit kicks ass too.
> View attachment 295615
> ight


How is this on general bottom of feet pain  The Burning at night pain


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

LOL I Kid of course Lov Ya man


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Next project get my bench seat out and re-screw some pool decking


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Says the man who sits in my old chair after I broke it in LOL


Broke it in Amber Heard style!


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Some new arrivals this morning some tomatoes  and then some diesel & chem91 sprouts thanks BigSir ✌


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

How's everyone doing this Sunday morning??


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Didn't have to claw my way out of a body bag, so I'm doing great!


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't have to claw my way out of a body bag, so I'm doing great!


Watch your back around here LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295616


Did you know that the Male Birds are almost always the prettiest of the two.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Broke it in Amber Heard style!


Ewweee...................................


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you know that the Male Birds are almost always the prettiest of the two.


Yes sir in Nature in general the Males are always the better looking ones
even in old age


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

The males feet and hands tend to get smaller as they age though.


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

as well as other parts of the anatomy i'm told...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> as well as other parts of the anatomy i'm told...


I was being a nice guy and never said anything to you


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Back from a nice day on the water.  Fishing was slow.  I didn't see one person catch a fish.  I had a bump and a small mouth on but it got off at the boat. 

I got a lot of catching up to do.  Later.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Here is a shot of my Son In Law hard at work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> If you have the plastic grinder unit you buy at store that gets thrown away when done no good
> It has to be broken to get them. But in spice isle at market they sell em in the small spice jar size too


Yeah but if all you had was that tricky disposable one and really needed them, I’m thinking a hack saw would work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a shot of my Son In Law hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 295644


Looks like a fun time anyway. The season is just starting…


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

Got the deer leg in the oven, it takes at least 7 hours to cook.  Be a late super around 7 o'clock.  Thats fine because it's too hot to eat 80 degrees right now.   It might rain later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got the deer leg in the oven, it takes at least 7 hours to cook.  Be a late super around 7 o'clock.  Thats fine because it's too hot to eat 80 degrees right now.   It might rain later.


My momma use to cook them all night about 10 hours.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Thanks, girls. Ya went and made me hungry. Yummm.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Got the deer leg in the oven, it takes at least 7 hours to cook.  Be a late super around 7 o'clock.  Thats fine because it's too hot to eat 80 degrees right now.   It might rain later.


Are you a hunter ness?


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gets worse for me when its hot. Sux gettin old and having a worn out set of hands..


Is there hair on the palms?  Hand/thumbs. All those years of punching super hard objects apparently took its toll....Only trace of arthritis is hands/thumbs.....so far.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can I use honey Dijon mustard? Can't stand the plain old yellow stuff.
> 
> When I get the Rolls licensed, I'll try Gray Poupon.


The other day I was walking from Court and an extremely intoxicated ancient old street person approached. I suspected the usual " can you spare some change" but no....he said "excuse me, but would you have any grey poupon.?"

I laughed so hard, I gave him all the money in my pocket .

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

spunom said:


> I've been told it can stop a toothache but never tried it. I have used chewing tobacco to make the tooth pain go away tho. It's nasty but it works.


Try straight bourbon whiskey. (None of that 80 proof Yankee whiskey.) Hold it a while.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "If you put ketchup on your steak ,it should lower your credit score " joeb631a


Whoa....I once saw a questionable sugo cooking where an individual poured ketchup in.
I think I passed out. Last thing I remember was getting a brain message to punch, jump on hand grenade, slap his momma, run away or what and just shut down and reset in screen saver mode for an afternoon.

What the heck were they thinking? 

Bubba


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

how could I not share...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah but if all you had was that tricky disposable one and really needed them, I’m thinking a hack saw would work.


piece
Is it the one that turns and crushed pepper comes out?
I have opened them by turning it all the way open until it stops
From that point grip it hard and twist the little plastic top piece will break and the top will spin all the way off. They had to fill them somehow.
The unit has a one way locking device , once the top is screwed down it pops a small locking devise and does not let it back off.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a shot of my Son In Law hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 295644


I thought he be older


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

49


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

OK he does not look that old


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Well boys & girls & anything in between (for the woke crowd), the Sandman is beating me to death. Time for the last bowl of the night, a cosmic transcendental hug, and whatever peace one can muster for a recharge of one's body and soul. FSM willing, I'll see you all in the morning, but for now, it's closing time.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you a hunter ness?



No SubmarineGirl I don't hunt either does TJ we have friend that give as the deer meat.  Do you hunt?  I need to get fishing that what I need to do.  It's so relaxing.  Pack a lunch and have some fun.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

My dog Button's woke me up at 1:30 am acting crazy she was climbing on my dresser and biting on the door knocking thing all over the place.  Now she has calm down 4:00 am.  I'm up and having my coffee and trying to plan the day activities.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> piece
> Is it the one that turns and crushed pepper comes out?
> I have opened them by turning it all the way open until it stops
> From that point grip it hard and twist the little plastic top piece will break and the top will spin all the way off. They had to fill them somehow.
> The unit has a one way locking device , once the top is screwed down it pops a small locking devise and does not let it back off.


I’ve actually needed whole peppercorns and had them in the disposable thing. Figured there was a snap ring lock device on the top because like you said they got them in there some how. My weak hands are not strong enough anymore twist thru this device. I do have a clamp and a big ass pipe wrench tho that may twist it off next time I’m in the  Dilemma


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

Good Morning Misfits. Ive been a busy fker lately with work so i havent been around a lot but i see you guys have been busy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve actually needed whole peppercorns and had them in the disposable thing. Figured there was a snap ring lock device on the top because like you said they got them in there some how. My weak hands are not strong enough anymore twist thru this device. I do have a clamp and a big ass pipe wrench tho that may twist it off next time I’m in the  Dilemma


Could always heat up a screw driver(with torch) and melt the lock device off enough to twist the top off if it is the same one we have.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Could always heat up a screw driver(with torch) and melt the lock device off enough to twist the top off if it is the same one we have.


If I had the torch out I would just burn a hole in the plastic and get me some of those peppercorns. I think the lock thingy is on the inside threads.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

ness2 said:


> My dog Button's woke me up at 1:30 am acting crazy she was climbing on my dresser and biting on the door knocking thing all over the place.  Now she has calm down 4:00 am.  I'm up and having my coffee and trying to plan the day activities. View attachment 295680


Poor Baby
Was it stormy, we are getting thunder and my guy was all over me this am.
Come on Pa....................... Im scared  wake up please


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> If I had the torch out I would just burn a hole in the plastic and get me some of those peppercorns. I think the lock thingy is on the inside threads.


Dear god Gal LOL
Give it to the Engineer to open, lets see if he can do it.
I kid of course , 
Hey I found a way to open to refill them LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

Wow there’s an app for that


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl  This is more like the top I open


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>


Good Idea , rainy and crappy may as well go back to sleep


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

My ass is at work. I just wish i could be at home in my recliner.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Poor Baby
> Was it stormy, we are getting thunder and my guy was all over me this am.
> Come on Pa....................... Im scared  wake up please



No thunder or rain she just went crazy.  Button is all settled down now.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Good Idea , rainy and crappy may as well go back to sleep



sleep yes sleep.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My ass is at work. I just wish i could be at home in my recliner.


A stress reliver for you


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

Good morning shipmates. Dull and dreary again with rain on the way.
I called the suicide prevention hotline. They hung up on me. Blocked my number, too. Land line AND cell phone.
Got online. They blocked me on facebook, too.
Nothing left to do but get high and watch the tube.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning shipmates. Dull and dreary again with rain on the way.
> I called the suicide prevention hotline. They hung up on me. Blocked my number, too. Land line AND cell phone.
> Got online. They blocked me on facebook, too.
> Nothing left to do but get high and watch the tube.


I am sending a copy


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

Thats bullshit. The guy that works up here where im at was telling me his Wife just bought 10 goats. 
Not to Mention an $1,800.00 Braemar Bull, 2 Hereford cows, and two calves.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Be careful people , new studies have shown Bird attacks are on the rise 
More News at 6 oclock


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Blew my knee out yesterday who know how but it happened. I occasionally break down in one way or another. Sweet hubby now vacuuming after emptying the catbox and putting my four plants in the sun for the day. I gotta good man


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning shipmates. Dull and dreary again with rain on the way.
> I called the suicide prevention hotline. They hung up on me. Blocked my number, too. Land line AND cell phone.
> Got online. They blocked me on facebook, too.
> Nothing left to do but get high and watch the tube.





pute said:


> Here is a shot of my Son In Law hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 295644


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

break time!


----------



## BillyK (May 2, 2022)

For all my new ADHD stoner buds:


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

Crappy outside.....trimming inside.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Hillbilly Girl


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Crappy outside.....trimming inside.




wet trim I hope

dry trimming sux , dry leaf matter gets all stuck on the buds and then they lose bag appeal and on and on and on

wet trimmers unite!


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have a wonderful day my Dear Subgal


such a charming bastart you ....


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> If you have the plastic grinder unit you buy at store that gets thrown away when done no good
> It has to be broken to get them. But in spice isle at market they sell em in the small spice jar size too


It was only 5 years ago I found out mildew was not a spice ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> such a charming bastart you ....


Hey you leave my subbie gal alone , she is good peeps


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It was only 5 years ago I found out mildew was not a spice ...


But some Molds are


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wet trim I hope
> 
> dry trimming sux , dry leaf matter gets all stuck on the buds and then they lose bag appeal and on and on and on
> 
> wet trimmers unite!


We trimmed wet for 10 years and always enjoyed what stuck to our gloves ...


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey you leave my subbie gal alone , she is good peeps


Most def Brother  most def !


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We trimmed wet for 10 years and always enjoyed what stuck to our gloves ...


I tried wet trimming one year, the weed smelled really good (bag appeal) but what a PIA it was


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We trimmed wet for 10 years and always enjoyed what stuck to our gloves ...




i love trimming wet ganja , the more turgid the better

and then make bubble hash out of the wet sugar trim , best bubble hash , especially the Jackie-O

puff puff pass on some 18 month cured c99

notice the hippie trim , no California bling trim here , no Sir , this is the real deal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

ness2 said:


> No SubmarineGirl I don't hunt either does TJ we have friend that give as the deer meat.  Do you hunt?  I need to get fishing that what I need to do.  It's so relaxing.  Pack a lunch and have some fun.


No I don’t hunt either have scored venison from my hunting buds tho. I was raised on venison meat at least once a week. My momma could cook it up good several ways. Haven’t cooked it myself in several years now that I think of it… makes a good soup the next day too with very little effort


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> such a charming bastart you ....


The difference between brown nosing and ass kissing is depth perception.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i love trimming wet ganja , the more turgid the better
> 
> and then make bubble hash out of the wet sugar trim , best bubble hash , especially the Jackie-O
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks.  I HATE WET TRIMMING!!  And a dry trim has much better bag appeal.  Like politics ..... I will never change your mind and you will never change mine. 

Any you know I dry trim Big.....you are just trying to piss me off.  Won't work.  ha ha

Hope you are having a good day though.....ya goat fk.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No I don’t hunt either have scored venison from my hunting buds tho. I was raised on venison meat at least once a week. My momma could cook it up good several ways. Haven’t cooked it myself in several years now that I think of it… makes a good soup the next day too with very little effort


At the risk of being stoned (not the good kind), I really don't care for deer steaks. Grind it up with some pork and make meatballs out of it and I'll eat it. Make jerky out of it? I'm there.
Around here, they're mostly corn fed and tasty. Get 'em from the UP after a hard winter where they've been eating pine bark to stay alive, they're down right nasty.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We trimmed wet for 10 years and always enjoyed what stuck to our gloves ...


Never thought of scraping my gloves. Last wet trim I kept alcohol near by to keep cleaning my gloves and clippers. How does one smoke this? Glass pipe with screen and perhaps a little tiny bud?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never thought of scraping my gloves. Last wet trim I kept alcohol near by to keep cleaning my gloves and clippers. How does one smoke this? Glass pipe with screen and perhaps a little tiny bud?




you would be surprised how good fresh finger hash burns and smokes , it is a real treat


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Different strokes for different folks.  I HATE WET TRIMMING!!  And a dry trim has much better bag appeal.  Like politics ..... I will never change your mind and you will never change mine.
> 
> Any you know I dry trim Big.....you are just trying to piss me off.  Won't work.  ha ha
> 
> Hope you are having a good day though.....ya goat fk.






trying to piss you off!?…..…..me?

when I think about it , I sort of dry trim too….

and I agree with you 100%

old habits are difficult t break


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

we had sonofabitch stew for lunch


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Make a small snake of it and roll it up in joint


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you would be surprised how good fresh finger hash burns and smokes , it is a real treat


I am harvesting soon 4 plants. I will save the “finger hash” this time. How do you get it off the gloves? Razor?  The tools I know I could scrape with a razor prior to the alcohol wipe


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we had sonofabitch stew for lunch


Hope it tasted good....ha ha


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Big day for me this morning.. 9am appt to finally begin hip surgery #1 of 2 full replacements needed for the past 10yrs
> 
> Dang Dr told me to wait as long as possible due to my age, he was so wrong.  went from 1 bad hip to 2 in a few years.
> now can't walk.  Walker in the house and barely get around with cane going to appts or to my bro's house.. sucks.
> ...



Good luck brother!  Sending good thoughts and prayers!



stain said:


> 1.75" of rain so far. They're saying if the skies clear out later. We will get supercells with naderz. AH may in nader alley. Rember 99 may 3rd F 4/5 half a mile wide nader killed 24 (if memory serves) It was called God's finger. Nothing left but house slabs and some of them were ripped up. Another day of storms coming on the 4th. Some will be huge, they are saying.
> 
> Hail is what I fear....
> View attachment 295702
> View attachment 295704



I've replaced more than one roof with hail half that size..............................



SubmarineGirl said:


> No I don’t hunt either have scored venison from my hunting buds tho. I was raised on venison meat at least once a week. My momma could cook it up good several ways. Haven’t cooked it myself in several years now that I think of it… makes a good soup the next day too with very little effort



It makes the worlds best jerky!!



SubmarineGirl said:


> I am harvesting soon 4 plants. I will save the “finger hash” this time. How do you get it off the gloves? Razor?  The tools I know I could scrape with a razor prior to the alcohol wipe



Freeze the glove and it will flake off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck brother!  Sending good thoughts and prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tip thanx I will try this


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I am harvesting soon 4 plants. I will save the “finger hash” this time. How do you get it off the gloves? Razor?  The tools I know I could scrape with a razor prior to the alcohol wipe


GW beat me to it. That's what my friend does. Personally, I trim barehanded. It's easy to roll up a ball off of the stuff stuck to your fingers and scissors. I just chuck a BB sized chunk in a pipe with a screen in it and toke away. Doesn't take but a few rips to really launch ya. I always wait 'til I'm done 'cause I get too stoned to trim.


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never thought of scraping my gloves. Last wet trim I kept alcohol near by to keep cleaning my gloves and clippers. How does one smoke this? Glass pipe with screen and perhaps a little tiny bud?


I smoke that for 10years and focked up many . As you trim with gloves you roll it between your fingers. Pull the glove fingers and that helps separate the tar like substance from your fingers. Roll it up like a ball of snot  so to speak . Smoke it like hash .It stays lit much easier than hash.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey you leave my subbie gal alone , she is good peeps


Don’t know who was saying what but thanx for taking up for me


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No I don’t hunt either have scored venison from my hunting buds tho. I was raised on venison meat at least once a week. My momma could cook it up good several ways. Haven’t cooked it myself in several years now that I think of it… makes a good soup the next day too with very little effort



I love the taste of wild game rabbit is my favorite.  Your mom must be one of the best cooks.  I learn to cook from my x mother in law.  nothing wild.


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

I'll be wet trimming just to get a taste of hash.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

Take two aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## joeb631a (May 3, 2022)

Good morning !Heard you folks in Texas got some rain ...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I smoke that for 10years and focked up many . As you trim with gloves you roll it between your fingers. Pull the glove fingers and that helps separate the tar like substance from your fingers. Roll it up like a ball of snot  so to speak . Smoke it like hash .It stays lit much easier than hash.





no gloves when we trim , the struggle is real

finger hash is real


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> GW beat me to it. That's what my friend does. Personally, I trim barehanded. It's easy to roll up a ball off of the stuff stuck to your fingers and scissors. I just chuck a BB sized chunk in a pipe with a screen in it and toke away. Doesn't take but a few rips to really launch ya. I always wait 'til I'm done 'cause I get too stoned to trim.


----------



## joeb631a (May 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no gloves when we trim , the struggle is real
> 
> finger hash is real
> 
> ...


why no gloves?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> why no gloves?




so I can be one with the plant

who knows if there are any effects of topical absorption and cannabinoid uptake for a full spectrum experience  , maybe an entourage effect and synergies

but hey , someone has to be a Guinea pig and it may as well be me


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

^^^Not to mention the fact that gloves make my hands sweat, and I've never used 'em where they didn't rip at the most inopportune times.


----------



## joeb631a (May 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Not to mention the fact that gloves make my hands sweat, and I've never used 'em where they didn't rip at the most inopportune times.


Thats how I started  .One month  was 36 plants and the next month 40 plants with including me 3 guys


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2022)

I never wear gloves to trim.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 295780
> View attachment 295781


Love the green hand shot big. Are those your hands?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Not to mention the fact that gloves make my hands sweat, and I've never used 'em where they didn't rip at the most inopportune times.


I hate gloves just thought that is what everyone did. Gonna try the naked hand wet trim next


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hate gloves just thought that is what everyone did. Gonna try the naked hand wet trim next
> 
> Almost abused my super powers on your post, Subgal. It would have been funny, but very, very wrong.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 3, 2022)

I knew I was tipping on the line when I wrote that…but big is right being one with ones plants…


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

I wear gloves.  To hard to get the resin and stink off.  Especially if you wet trim.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Not to mention the fact that gloves make my hands sweat, and I've never used 'em where they didn't rip at the most inopportune times.


Me too
When I wear them more than 15mins my hands will sweat until it pours from the glove opening


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2022)

Eewwww, sweaty hands dripping onto your weed. Coming from a man that jacks off three times a day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Eewwww, sweaty hands dripping onto your weed. Coming from a man that jacks off three times a day.


Only 3 times I figure in that private office with little to do you must go at least 5 times a down
Wow I am losing faith in my boy Hops


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Im starting to wonder if you really deserved that name Machine Gun they gave you in your teens


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

And Now Back to the regularly scheduled War


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I wear gloves.  To hard to get the resin and stink off.  Especially if you wet trim.



If you soak your hands with olive/vegetable oil and rub, the resins will come off and then you can wash the oil off with soap and water.

49F @ 76% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 57F.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, mah router bit came in and today is dry, so I can make and install the trim at the duplex and get that off my plate.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

When I've rolled all the resins into balls, I soak a paper towel in 91% alcohol and wash 'em. A little soap and water and you'd never know I'd been trimming.


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If you soak your hands with olive/vegetable oil and rub, the resins will come off and then you can wash the oil off with soap and water.
> 
> 49F @ 76% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 57F.
> 
> Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, mah router bit came in and today is dry, so I can make and install the trim at the duplex and get that off my plate.


Thanks GW but I think I will stick with the gloves.  Mrs Pute says my hands smell like pot hours after trimming.  I guess my hands permeate the smell for some time after.  I can deal with a little perspiration but I don't want to smell like pot around my neighbors.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks GW but I think I will stick with the gloves.  Mrs Pute says my hands smell like pot hours after trimming.  I guess my hands permeate the smell for some time after.  I can deal with a little perspiration but I don't want to smell like pot around my neighbors.


It sucks that most of us older folks still hide in the shadows even though weed is legal in a good part of the Country.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If you soak your hands with olive/vegetable oil and rub, the resins will come off and then you can wash the oil off with soap and water.
> 
> 49F @ 76% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 57F.
> 
> Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu, mah router bit came in and today is dry, so I can make and install the trim at the duplex and get that off my plate.


Yeah but then you got olive oil in your good finger hash right?
congrats on finishing your trim project. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Have I said I Love Polar Bears today
Trains Leaving the station


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

Good evening, Islanders. As far as weather goes, it's pretty much a carbon copy of yesterday. Only difference is my attitude. Had a wonderful evening at the pub with my Bride and friends, and I'm about to kick it into high gear with some of Mother Nature's best bubble hash. Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good evening, Islanders. As far as weather goes, it's pretty much a carbon copy of yesterday. Only difference is my attitude. Had a wonderful evening at the pub with my Bride and friends, and I'm about to kick it into high gear with some of Mother Nature's best bubble hash. Hope you all had a great day.



I knew you was drinking Dirty stay out


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

So does it mean only males will be able to have abortions , what about all the transgenders


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So does it mean only males will be able to have abortions , what about all the transgenders


You're safe. Just eat some Exlax and take a good dump in the morning.


----------



## joeb631a (May 3, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 3, 2022)

Sound of tree frogs and peepers singing me to sleep in my chair..... Da mn them!!!


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2022)

Wishing is for suckers


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Morning Misfits.
Gotta go take a shower and get ready for work.
I'm off like a dirty shirt.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 295780
> View attachment 295781



Look at all that hash yummy.  You're going to be in haven.  Are you done trimming bigsur?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Look at all that hash yummy.  You're going to be in haven.  Are you done trimming bigsur?




yummy indeed!

good morning ness2!

those are not my hands but they have looked like that in the past!


----------



## spunom (May 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

good morning 

let’s have some coffee , some desert , and some herbs


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

Morning Islanders.  Nice morning air love the mornings.  more coffee.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yummy indeed!
> 
> good morning ness2!
> 
> those are not my hands but they have looked like that in the past!


I guess those hands didn’t use scissors for both hands to be that green.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Islanders.  Nice morning air love the mornings.  more coffee.




coming right up!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess those hands didn’t use scissors for both hands to be that green.





old school


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

I need to fine all these pictures you guys post.  How do I fine them?

Have a Dr appointment today at 1:30.  

big thank you for the coffee.  Is she at your house?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I need to fine all these pictures you guys post.  How do I fine them?
> 
> Have a Dr appointment today at 1:30.
> 
> big thank you for the coffee.  Is she at your house?






she resides in my imagination and she calls it libido coffee


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

Good morning Big and all y’all other misfits. Still down with a bad knee this morning. I guess I need and X-ray or something to see what’s going on. Doesn’t seem to be getting better on its own as I had hoped. Will go today and get it checked out. Until then I’m just drinking some German coffee and smoking some of the good stash and watching the hubs tote my plants out for another day of outside enjoyment. Hope everyone enjoys their day


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> old school




I would be in Haven with all that hash.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big and all y’all other misfits. Still down with a bad knee this morning. I guess I need and X-ray or something to see what’s going on. Doesn’t seem to be getting better on its own as I had hoped. Will go today and get it checked out. Until then I’m just drinking some German coffee and smoking some of the good stash and watching the hubs tote my plants out for another day of outside enjoyment. Hope everyone enjoys their day




keep that hubby in the game! next thing ya know he will be doing the trimming too!

enjoy that German coffee!….I just finished the last of my Russian coffee and need moar!…gotta support the patriots over there who are fighting the nazis!











how come there were no soldiers who looked like this when I was playing soldier!?


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big and all y’all other misfits. Still down with a bad knee this morning. I guess I need and X-ray or something to see what’s going on. Doesn’t seem to be getting better on its own as I had hoped. Will go today and get it checked out. Until then I’m just drinking some German coffee and smoking some of the good stash and watching the hubs tote my plants out for another day of outside enjoyment. Hope everyone enjoys their day



G SubGirl hope they fine out what's wrong.  What did you do to it?  I'm enjoying this day so far that is until I get into town today.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

spunom said:


> View attachment 295858


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> G SubGirl hope they fine out what's wrong.  What did you do to it?  I'm enjoying this day so far that is until I get into town today.


I’m not really sure what I did. It was bothering me a few days but I just figured it was just another old age thing so I continued my dog walks and bike rides but it suddenly got bad really quick where I can’t put any pressure on it. It eases up to scootch around the house sometimes but when I’m of it for a while, it totally shuts down now until I can stretch it out a bit hurting behind the knee now going to the calf area. I must have torn something in there. I hope healing doesn’t take forever…


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

Morning Hydra Roster.  How you feeling today?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> keep that hubby in the game! next thing ya know he will be doing the trimming too!
> 
> enjoy that German coffee!….I just finished the last of my Russian coffee and need moar!…gotta support the patriots over there who are fighting the nazis!
> 
> ...


Can’t see him trimming but you never know…I’ll be trimming soon as my flower tent is gonna be ready soon. I’ll pull him up a chair and some trimmers and see what he does.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

sure hope you can get into the Dr office today or are you going to the hospital? Sure hope it's something simple. Us old folk have to be careful in our old age.


----------



## stain (May 4, 2022)

Mother nature is going to give us about 5 inches.......


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Morning Gals Im good and you's?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> sure hope you can get into the Dr office today or are you going to the hospital? Sure hope it's something simple. Us old folk have to be careful in our old age.


I guess I’ll try the walk in place as I have no idea where to start. I hope it’s something simple too


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Mother nature is going to give us about 5 inches.......





around here we are promised about 8 inches but then we only get 1 1/2 

sound familiar


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

No rain in sight here.  I wish it to dry.  Maybe Friday weather man says.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> So well I went and pulled a MOJO plant doctor move and saved 2 more wasn't easy had to move them into solo cups and drip drops of water on the 2 that I pulled half the seed off yesterday so salvaged it a little bit so not that depressed anymore and they're gonna send me replacement and a few freebie zkittles seeds they didn't include in my order last week looking back I'm happy they didn't View attachment 292664
> View attachment 292665
> View attachment 292666
> View attachment 292667


Very cool to hear big guy!  Always sucks when your grow starts off crappy. Something we look forward to all winter.  Glad your seed bank is helping you out. Sounds like a very reputable dealer.  KB is still in it! Nice job!


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl 
I just went through this , pulled or stained something behind my knee
I heard and felt a pull as I was stretching my leg while sitting down in chair, and bam I got a bad leg cramp and then next day I could hardly walk on it. Took a good 3-4 walks for it to feel better,
I still have to be careful not to tear it again.
If you torn something bad enough you may need surgical intervention. I hope not, feel better and stay off of it as much as you can.
Tendon Pain Behind Knee | 6 Possible Causes (painbalance.org) 
I would get a good knee brace and wear it , mine was getting injured during my tossing and turning at night believe it or not.


----------



## ness (May 4, 2022)

Need to start to get ready to go into town.  Have fun stony day kids.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Mother nature is going to give us about 5 inches.......


That's the average American length No?


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> old school



I love this song ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @SubmarineGirl
> I just went through this , pulled or stained something behind my knee
> I heard and felt a pull as I was stretching my leg while sitting down in chair, and bam I got a bad leg cramp and then next day I could hardly walk on it. Took a good 3-4 walks for it to feel better,
> I still have to be careful not to tear it again.
> ...


I believe it. It’s hard to find a comfortable position and when it’s moved the wrong way it’s extreme pain and a good brace would probably hold it in place better to heal.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I believe it. It’s hard to find a comfortable position and when it’s moved the wrong way it’s extreme pain and a good brace would probably hold it in place better to heal.


Even a good large ace bandage for now , you want    

                     RICE
                            Rest
                            Ice
                           Compression
                           Elevation


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Even a good large ace bandage for now , you want
> 
> RICE
> Rest
> ...


Yep, that’s what I’ve been doing third day now. This is what I’ve got going on now…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Islanders, please take a toke and a minute to reflect on the two young women and two young men who were killed, along with the other 9 wounded (one permanantly crippled) 52 years ago today at the Kent State massacure in Ohio.
They didn't die in vain. It was the beginning of the end of the Vietnam war. Only God knows how much longer that black memorial wall would be if it wasn't for the selfless acts of all the young people protesting.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Morning, crappy day again. What to do.....


----------



## stain (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, crappy day again. What to do.....


Clean a lubricate your fishing reels. That's what I'm doing during the flooding rain...


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Clean a lubricate your fishing reels. That's what I'm doing during the flooding rain...


Already done.   Thinking I will press some kief.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295869


The post so nice, you made it twice.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, crappy day again. What to do.....






Colfax?

never gets old


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep, that’s what I’ve been doing third day now. This is what I’ve got going on now…
> View attachment 295862


Also if you are able to take anti-inflammatories ie: Motrin, Advil etc
or have any scrip ones I take them afterwards really helped with the pain
NSAIDS are OK to take for injury swelling pain as long as your stomach and digestive tract are OK, some who suffer ulcers and stomach bleeding should not take them, or only under advice from their Doctor. 

I get the best pain relief when trying to sleep with these at night.
Best of Luck Good luck.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Colfax?
> 
> never gets old
> 
> ...


I'm broke...... wonder if they will farg for pot.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm broke...... wonder if they will farg for pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm broke...... wonder if they will farg for pot.


Pot? Probably not. Crank or crack.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm broke...... wonder if they will farg for pot.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295876


Where does she live?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

I traded some pot yesterday for a couple of knives


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

^^^^that's no fun


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I traded some pot yesterday for a couple of knives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, real old school handy work
I wish I knew how to chip a blade from stone.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

How are the blades held into place?


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Where does she live?


That's Hoppers Neighbor standing outside his window again


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Well I tried


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The post so nice, you made it twice.


you failed to read between the lines


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

For @Unca Walt


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Also if you are able to take anti-inflammatories ie: Motrin, Advil etc
> or have any scrip ones I take them afterwards really helped with the pain
> NSAIDS are OK to take for injury swelling pain as long as your stomach and digestive tract are OK, some who suffer ulcers and stomach bleeding should not take them, or only under advice from their Doctor.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the doctoring advice Hydra.  Just got back from the doc. They gave my a leg brace, crutches and pain meds and hooked me up with an orthopedic doc. Said to stay off it for while, I figured that. X-rays showed some arthritis but probably not the cause. Hopefully it gets better at least enough to get around without crutches Soon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah but then you got olive oil in your good finger hash right? congrats on finishing your trim project. Hope it goes smoothly.



It is how to clean your hands after you have removed the salvageable resin.



SubmarineGirl said:


> I believe it. It’s hard to find a comfortable position and when it’s moved the wrong way it’s extreme pain and a good brace would probably hold it in place better to heal.





SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep, that’s what I’ve been doing third day now. This is what I’ve got going on now…
> View attachment 295862



Commiseration from someone with multiple knee operations and two artificial knees!  Heat, cold, and vibration gave me the most relief and I heartily recommend having it scanned to find out what is wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Oster-Profes...keywords=Oster+Vibrator&qid=1651679625&sr=8-2



bigsur51 said:


> I traded some pot yesterday for a couple of knives
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kool!  Back when I thought I had a high percentage Native American, I learned to knap obsidian points and blades, but bot the most mileage out of knapping valentine hearts for wimmenfolk, IE:  Wifemate and two secretaries.  I also taught my grandsons to knap before finding out through DNA results that my grandmother was a lying sack about her bloodline.

I didn't learn from a Native American, but from a mountain man named "Wes".



TheBlackHydra said:


> Nice work, real old school handy work I wish I knew how to chip a blade from stone.



Easy but bloody even with a moose skin palm shield.  I've shoved flakes through a regular cowskin glove.  Yes that is blood on even the moose hide palm shield in the picture.

You also need to find a place that little razor sharp pieces of volcanic glass lying around is not an issue.

I made tools out of antler and cheated by inserting a piece of copper wire in the end that is used for flaking.  Percussion is used to produce the large flakes and pressure flaking is used to reduce it to a knapped blade.



TheBlackHydra said:


> How are the blades held into place?



Typically tree sap and stretched wet sinew that tightens when it dries.

46F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 66F.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Just made these. Old Hen says they're the best rings I've ever made. An hour later, they're still crisp.


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never thought of scraping my gloves. Last wet trim I kept alcohol near by to keep cleaning my gloves and clippers. How does one smoke this? Glass pipe with screen and perhaps a little tiny bud?


By the end of the trim, scissors are covered as are the tips of fingers. Pressing against palm hard and twisting breaks it free. Roll it up in a ball. Smoke it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Eewwww, sweaty hands dripping onto your weed. Coming from a man that jacks off three times a day.


Only 3 times?


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It sucks that most of us older folks still hide in the shadows even though weed is legal in a good part of the Country.


I hide....not because of law enforcement, but burglars. Don't want to become a known target.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Only 3 times?


We're all gettin' older.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @SubmarineGirl
> I just went through this , pulled or stained something behind my knee
> I heard and felt a pull as I was stretching my leg while sitting down in chair, and bam I got a bad leg cramp and then next day I could hardly walk on it. Took a good 3-4 walks for it to feel better,
> I still have to be careful not to tear it again.
> ...


Doc gave me a good knee brace, crutches, some pain meds and an orthopedic doc appointment. He said I had some arthritis in that knee but probably not what caused it and that it would most likely heal in time. I figure probably like yours 3-4 weeks. If I can just get off the crutches soon I will be ok with a little pain. Gotta get back in my garden . Came home took a pill and smoked a fatty now watching dumb tv.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I hide....not because of law enforcement, but burglars. Don't want to become a known target.
> 
> Bubba


I’m with you Bubba, the less people that know my business the better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I traded some pot yesterday for a couple of knives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx for the doctoring advice Hydra.  Just got back from the doc. They gave my a leg brace, crutches and pain meds and hooked me up with an orthopedic doc. Said to stay off it for while, I figured that. X-rays showed some arthritis but probably not the cause. Hopefully it gets better at least enough to get around without crutches Soon.


You'll need an MRI if it does not feel better in a week or two
Yep Stay off of it


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made these. Old Hen says they're the best rings I've ever made. An hour later, they're still crisp.



DIET FOOD LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Im halfway through my plate of rolled chicken 3 pieces 
Cup of carrots and cup of celery with a dipping lite sauce


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I hide....not because of law enforcement, but burglars. Don't want to become a known target.
> 
> Bubba


I was talking about just smoking it in my back yard at night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> DIET FOOD LOL


Yum, now I want some


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yum, now I want some


Hope he can cook


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hope he can cook


Unfortunately hes no good in the kitchen.  not even the grill…


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Unfortunately hes no good in the kitchen.  not even the grill…


Chinese Food and Pizza it is all week


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Fkn bored out my azz. I farted around int the grow for as long as I could.  Simply nothing more to be done.  Shitty outside and can't go out and I am just sitting here staring at the computer screen.   I hate dreary cold and rainy days.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Dont go outside because turds floats.


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was talking about just smoking it in my back yard at night


Doont trust neighbors. A home invasion at my home would get very messy. I don't smoke outside my house. Occasionally throw a pound of fans and bundles of stalks in the fireplace late at night


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Ill call before i come over to smoke your weed.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How are the blades held into place?




deer sinew

the knives are made by a Pawnee who is a neighbor……he also is a tree carver artist

he is teaching me how to knap….I just got the rest of my knapping tools the other day and a blank slab of obsidian


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> deer sinew
> 
> the knives are made by a Pawnee who is a neighbor……he also is a tree carver artist
> 
> he is teaching me how to knap….I just got the rest of my knapping tools the other day and a blank slab of obsidian


Very cool Thanks Much
I wish there was someone who could teach that skill today. Long lost art that only a handful still possess .


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> deer sinew
> 
> the knives are made by a Pawnee who is a neighbor……he also is a tree carver artist
> 
> he is teaching me how to knap….I just got the rest of my knapping tools the other day and a blank slab of obsidian


So those blades are made from stone?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


He already served up last nights pizza today that I hobbled into the kitchen last night and doctored up one of my grandsons cheese pizzas with veggies. I guess that’s dinner. At least I don’t have to worry about dishes in the sink He claims not understanding about loading a dishwasher.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So those blades are made from stone?





mostly obsidian and flint

he also uses old thick glass and porcelain 


here are a couple other knives that Swede bought










some obsidian










and a small bird arrowhead and a roughed in blank piece of obsidian for a future knife that I will be working on


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> DIET FOOD LOL


I think the diet is pretty much dead 'til after Mother's Day.


pute said:


> Fkn bored out my azz. I farted around int the grow for as long as I could.  Simply nothing more to be done.  Shitty outside and can't go out and I am just sitting here staring at the computer screen.   I hate dreary cold and rainy days.


Sun finally came out here and got up to 56 with wind, but the ground is too saturated to do anything with. Yard's gonna be a jungle if'n I don't get it cut soon.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Hey, Big. You ever seen that green obsidian that comes outta Mexico? I think it's Mexico. Might be some other southern country. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> By the end of the trim, scissors are covered as are the tips of fingers. Pressing against palm hard and twisting breaks it free. Roll it up in a ball. Smoke it.
> 
> Bubba


We would take a plant and break it down then pull the leaves off with our fingers.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im halfway through my plate of rolled chicken 3 pieces
> Cup of carrots and cup of celery with a dipping lite sauce


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295907


Now I would try a shot of that…


----------



## stain (May 4, 2022)

Fish ARE biting. 5 channel cats and 4 crappie in a hour. Come home for dinner and rain parka. Going to the big cat pond next. Blues and flatheads. First wave of rain is over. Next round is expected about 9pm. Should give me a few hours to fish.

@bigsur51 I have a hand ax I found in the desert of NM. It was out in a area far from any road in a gully. Found it where they were grinding mesquite seeds. Divots in the limestone. Got a few broken points too. It is a artform to make them.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295907


Is that for human consumption or feeding your plants


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He already served up last nights pizza today that I hobbled into the kitchen last night and doctored up one of my grandsons cheese pizzas with veggies. I guess that’s dinner. At least I don’t have to worry about dishes in the sink He claims not understanding about loading a dishwasher.


how to load a dishwasher for idiots LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Fish ARE biting. 5 channel cats and 4 crappie in a hour. Come home for dinner and rain parka. Going to the big cat pond next. Blues and flatheads. First wave of rain is over. Next round is expected about 9pm. Should give me a few hours to fish.
> 
> @bigsur51 I have a hand ax I found in the desert of NM. It was out in a area far from any road in a gully. Found it where they were grinding mesquite seeds. Divots in the limestone. Got a few broken points too. It is a artform to make them.


Any pics?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mostly obsidian and flint
> 
> he also uses old thick glass and porcelain
> 
> ...


That’s very cool big. And I thought whittling was cool.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

I would imagine @bigsur51  that the tools at the end are used for doing the stone cutting chipping ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> how to load a dishwasher for idiots LOL



Yeah, that would go over well… I don’t care how they are put in there, just hate dirty dishes in the sink. i didn’t have a dishwasher for over 30 years and was fine without one but I love not having dishes in the sink between washings Now that I do have one. I know I can do a better job by hand but have traded a clean sink for that luxury . Luckily I hobble in there every few hours and do it myself


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah, that would go over well… I don’t care how they are put in there, just hate dirty dishes in the sink. i didn’t have a dishwasher for over 30 years and was fine without one but I love not having dishes in the sink between washings Now that I do have one. I know I can do a better job by hand but have traded a clean sink for that luxury . Luckily I hobble in there every few hours and do it myself


Yes we have an unused dishwasher too
I use the dedicated 20amp power feed from it to run my lights LOL
Just rerouted the wire to my room


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Also if you are able to take anti-inflammatories ie: Motrin, Advil etc
> or have any scrip ones I take them afterwards really helped with the pain
> NSAIDS are OK to take for injury swelling pain as long as your stomach and digestive tract are OK, some who suffer ulcers and stomach bleeding should not take them, or only under advice from their Doctor.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hydra  I’ve got some good 800 mg Motrin that does help a lot and I’d rather take that then the pain meds they gave me at the hospital.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any pics?


Somewhere among the 30,000 pics. May take me a bit to find them. (hand ax n points) No fish pics from today. The boy's $800.oo camera is not water proof. He would hurt me if I git it wet lol...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you Hydra  I’ve got some good 800 mg Motrin that does help a lot and I’d rather take that then the pain meds they gave me at the hospital.


I find as long as you can stomach the NSAIDS Mortin etc,,, it works better for injury pain and swelling (swelling causes the bad pain) I have had Vicodin that never even compared to the pain relief of the Motrin.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

LOOK OUT
There a wild and Crazy Mad Man coming down the street in his death mobile
Clear the roads Now


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Night all ye ole Goats and Goatees


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Night all ye ole Goats and Goatees


sweet dreams hydra


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> sweet dreams hydra


(5) Making Bubble Hash (my way) | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

(1) Making Dry Ice Hash | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Unca Walt (May 4, 2022)

Wondering what hash is like...  (no pictures)


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Wondering what hash is like...  (no pictures)


You'd like it, trust me. I'm getting so tainted that I pretty much smoke nothing but hash.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

nite kids see you manana


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

I tried to send someone some hash once and my package was intercepted and I almost got in trouble

i wish everyone could try some hash but I have my limits now , eyes in the sky are watching me now…..

but yeah , people can stop by my place anytime and we will have a sesh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

Good night peeps


----------



## stain (May 4, 2022)

No catfish just stinking bass. One was even on cut bait. All caught in 30 minutes. Didn't go the big cat pond. The path was a little to muddy.


----------



## Bubba (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill call before i come over to smoke your weed.


Brothers are always welcome 

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I tried to send someone some hash once and my package was intercepted and I almost got in trouble
> 
> i wish everyone could try some hash but I have my limits now , eyes in the sky are watching me now…..
> 
> but yeah , people can stop by my place anytime and we will have a sesh


I've sent hash to a few folks. I always put their address where it's supposed to go, but I pick one out of the local phone book for the return addy. Looks too suspisious not to put one down, but I ain't puttin' mine on it.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

I don't do mail any more....those cameras kinda scared me off.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Well shipmates, I'm about ready to sail off to sleepy town, or at least try. You're all welcome to set sail with me, and I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I wonder what made the wee-waw in the overhead walkway...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders! Looks like we made it another day.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I wonder what made the wee-waw in the overhead walkway...


Roster's last date.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2022)

Morning Unca Walt, Hippie and all the Island Of Misfits.  Getting ready to spend the morning in the kitchen before it get hot going to hit 90's today.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

I gotta move. Only supposed to get to 64 up here in Yankeeland.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

stain said:


> No catfish just stinking bass. One was even on cut bait. All caught in 30 minutes. Didn't go the big cat pond. The path was a little to muddy.View attachment 295940
> View attachment 295941
> View attachment 295942
> View attachment 295943
> ...


Stinking Bass is a good thing compared to catfish right?


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Stinking Bass is a good thing compared to catfish right?


The tug is the drug.... don't care what I catch.  I am gonna release it any way.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> The tug is the drug.... don't care what I catch.  I am gonna release it any way.


OK But there has to be one fish you would keep
What fish would it be , if you ever caught one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> The tug is the drug.... don't care what I catch.  I am gonna release it any way.


No keepers? Are you one that does not eat things with eyes?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Unca Walt, Hippie and all the Island Of Misfits.  Getting ready to spend the morning in the kitchen before it get hot going to hit 90's today.


90s wow


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No keepers? Are you one that does not eat things with eyes?


No he loves to get Tugged and no hugs


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No keepers? Are you one that does not eat things with eyes?


Not me.  I try and eat as many veggies as I can.  But, I also like most all food.  I just don't kill anything.  Mrs Pute trained me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK But there has to be one fish you would keep
> What fish would it be , if you ever caught one



A Megladon for sure.  Imagine the thrill and bragging rights............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Unca Walt, Hippie and all the Island Of Misfits.  Getting ready to spend the morning in the kitchen before it get hot going to hit 90's today.


Wowza!

51F @ 64% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 57F.

I manufactured and installed a 10' length of trim yesterday using a router and table saw.  Sadly no one locally had that circa 1927 profile in stock............Of course after gluing and screwing it in place, I was out of the correct stucco caulking, so will go back and do that today, and wait for a dry day to paint it.

One of my neighbor's whole family is down with Covid, but thus far with only mild symptoms.


----------



## stain (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Stinking Bass is a good thing compared to catfish right?


Well when it seem that all you can catch is bass. It gets a little boring... Was trying just to catch catfish and kept catching bass on cut bait. You wouldn't think bass would eat cut up crappie but they do. Even caught bass on cut up bass, I can catch a boat load of bass when I just fish for them. But when I fish for perch, crappie, cats. I catch more bass than the target fish.  I've started to toss the bass on the banks for the critters in ponds overloaded with them. The bass get stunted when there is to many in a pond. It's just good management.

last nights bait


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

I throw carp, suckers and pike on the bank.   Also Brook Trout when Cutthroat are in the same water.  Good management like stain said.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I throw carp, suckers and pike on the bank.   Also Brook Trout when Cutthroat are in the same water.  Good management like stain said.


Are not the Trout good eating for someone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Not me.  I try and eat as many veggies as I can.  But, I also like most all food.  I just don't kill anything.  Mrs Pute trained me.


I was like that at my place in Georgia. We stocked our new pond with catfish and brim (Georgia Giants) We never ate the fish as I became close to them and couldn’t But we let others fish and keep any that were not pregnant. I now see pictures on Facebook of the giant catfish and Brim they catch and eat for dinner each week.  This is one of the pics the new owner posted. Their kids love the pond they swim in it and we did too


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Are not the Trout good eating for someone


Animals and birds gotta eat.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2022)

stain said:


> No catfish just stinking bass. One was even on cut bait. All caught in 30 minutes. Didn't go the big cat pond. The path was a little to muddy.View attachment 295940
> View attachment 295941
> View attachment 295942
> View attachment 295943
> ...



Love your set up stain what time did you go, I have a new tackle box two at that and two poles we got for Xmas one year and have put them in water yet.  I'm going to make this happen sooner or later.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (May 5, 2022)

My day today. . .


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Sorry Billy. I have that kind of day way to often.


----------



## BillyK (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry Billy. I have that kind of day way to often.


Thanks man!
It's been a real you can't get there from here kinda thing, grrr. . .


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Thanks man!
> It's been a real you can't get there from here kinda thing, grrr. . .


Tomorrow is always better. Take two asprin and call me in the morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

I can't whine too much. Got the divits picked up from winter's plowing, maple branches picked up, and the acre the house sits on mowed. Back is screaming, but it had to be done. After a few suttle and not so suttle hints, I built 15 Scottish eggs for dinner/late night snack/breakfast. Gotta work on getting high and a shower next.


----------



## boo (May 5, 2022)

I finally gor the 60 impala on the road, timing must be off a little...heading out to meet the grandson, the archeologist of the family for dinner...he's an awesome kid who just got back from Peru...looking forward to the stories...


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

There isn’t a person on earth with enough money to move every stock in the market in unison. The only entity capable …is our own fed. Trillions of dollars traded and billions pulled like flicking a light switch. 
Scary huh?


----------



## stain (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Love your set up stain what time did you go, I have a new tackle box two at that and two poles we got for Xmas one year and have put them in water yet.  I'm going to make this happen sooner or later.  Thanks for the inspiration.


7 to dark thirty ish. Crappie start really biting around an hour before dark here. Then the cats pick up. Like to go fishing when it's cloudy and west wind during the day. If you really want to catch something use live bait, worms/minnows/leaches/ crickets/ grasshoppers/maggots and (catapa worms if you have the trees around) Catfish of all types love fresh cut bait (so do bass apparently) I use the first pan fish I catch for cut bait.  

A little tip when fishing for cats. Once you toss it out DON"T engage the reel. Let it free wheel. That way when it takes the bait it can run without pulling your pole in and they will drop it if they feel pressure of the line being locked. Pole holders are your best friend, either make them or buy them. They are cheap and easy to make and buy but poles n reels are not. Just don't forget to pick/pull them up when you leave.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 5, 2022)

stain said:


> 7 to dark thirty ish. Crappie start really biting around an hour before dark here. Then the cats pick up. Like to go fishing when it's cloudy and west wind during the day. If you really want to catch something use live bait, worms/minnows/leaches/ crickets/ grasshoppers/maggots and (catapa worms if you have the trees around) Catfish of all types love fresh cut bait (so do bass apparently) I use the first pan fish I catch for cut bait.
> 
> A little tip when fishing for cats. Once you toss it out DON"T engage the reel. Let it free wheel. That way when it takes the bait it can run without pulling your pole in and they will drop it if they feel pressure of the line being locked. Pole holders are your best friend, either make them or buy them. They are cheap and easy to make and buy but poles n reels are not. Just don't forget to pick/pull them up when you leave.....
> 
> View attachment 296026


Nice relaxing place


----------



## stain (May 5, 2022)

boo said:


> I finally gor the 60 impala on the road, timing must be off a little...heading out to meet the grandson, the archeologist of the family for dinner...he's an awesome kid who just got back from Peru...looking forward to the stories...


Ask him if he has seen the elongated skulls in person. I sure would love to see one. Also has he been to pumapoko (sp) ??? There is allot that we aren't being told what really went on down there.


----------



## stain (May 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice relaxing place


Not when they are biting LOL....


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Love ya stain.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)

I believe in the cone heads


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

^^^Miss him


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> There isn’t a person on earth with enough money to move every stock in the market in unison. The only entity capable …is our own fed. Trillions of dollars traded and billions pulled like flicking a light switch.
> Scary huh?
> View attachment 296023
> View attachment 296025
> View attachment 296024







sometimes one has to look at the big picture

i am long gold , silver , and Bitcoin


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes one has to look at the big picture
> 
> i am long gold , silver , and Bitcoin
> 
> ...


I believe there is a difference as of recent. Today the difference is they know we know it’s completely algorithmically manipulated.  Don’t get me wrong, I’ll gladly accept gold silver or food as payment come all out civil war, but the manipulation in the markets is what will eventually send us back to the gold standard; long after my life and 1000’s of come and gone digital currencies that like the flick of a light switch became worthless stealing hard working people’s labor.

watching the markets for the last 2 years is sickening. At any point, any day, for no reason, up 5 down 10%. Bad news?Green. Good earnings? Red. It’s completely a joke to me.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

If it goes as bad as some would believe, powder and lead will be the winning investment.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

When choosing the right investments you should always go long .. the absolute best is black powder & lead,  bow and arrow,  knives & axes ... and remember the winner gets to write the history .


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

My back...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I believe there is a difference as of recent. Today the difference is they know we know it’s completely algorithmically manipulated.  Don’t get me wrong, I’ll gladly accept gold silver or food as payment come all out civil war, but the manipulation in the markets is what will eventually send us back to the gold standard; long after my life and 1000’s of come and gone digital currencies that like the flick of a light switch became worthless stealing hard working people’s labor.
> 
> watching the markets for the last 2 years is sickening. At any point, any day, for no reason, up 5 down 10%. Bad news?Green. Good earnings? Red. It’s completely a joke to me.




I totally agree

along with the plunge protection team  , or PPT , gold and silver prices are totally manipulated

i just try to get some crumbs from the Big Table , buy low and sell high

it is fun playing on house money


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

The fourth hit off the bubble pipe turned out to be a choker. Think I time traveled around an hour into the future. My show was gone and the tube was half way into the next flick. I'm out. See you folks in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2022)

It’s morning and the coffee is on!


----------



## stain (May 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The fourth hit off the bubble pipe turned out to be a choker. Think I time traveled around an hour into the future. My show was gone and the tube was half way into the next flick. I'm out. See you folks in the morning.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

stain said:


> Ask him if he has seen the elongated skulls in person. I sure would love to see one. Also has he been to pumapoko (sp) ??? There is allot that we aren't being told what really went on down there.


Puma Punku: This Ancient Andean Site Keeps Everyone Guessing | Ancient Origins (ancient-origins.net)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 6, 2022)

50F @ 94% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 55F.

I picked up my new glasses yesterday and note that the spot on my eyelid where I had a skin tag removed has healed, so my eyes are ready to go for another year.

I found the last tube of stucco caulking in the local hardware stores, but it was too cold and wet to wallow in the flower bed applying it, so will wait for a dry day.

Grayfox and I are having breakfast out this morning at Petite Provence with a bachelor friend recovering from prostate surgery.

The city has barricaded off the parking on both sides of our street and tomorrow I have the Arboculturist and the bee rescue teams scheduled to remove the tree adjacent to the parking.  No notice or explanation and I infer they are vacuuming out our sewer main again, but I will try to find out what is going on in time to reschedule if I have to.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

Morning, Islanders. 52 with a slight wind and no sun in sight. Might rain; might not.
Slept like the dead last night. Put on some spooky stories at 01:00. Woke up at 04:00 to turn off the tube and then slept 'til 07:30, and probably would have slept longer if'n my damn left shoulder hadn't fallen out of the socket. Trust me, it'll wake ya up.
Everything hurts after yesterday's efforts, but all will be made better after 14:30 'cause it's BEER DAY. Talk about totally organic pain meds? Beer and bubble will save the day. Much better for ya than perscribed crap, and keeps Big Pharma outta my pockets. Win-win.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Enjoy beer day Hippie.  I am a bit stiff fron my activities yesterday as well.  More to do today. I like your idea on the pain meds as well.  Thinking I will join in on the fun.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Islanders. 52 with a slight wind and no sun in sight. Might rain; might not.
> Slept like the dead last night. Put on some spooky stories at 01:00. Woke up at 04:00 to turn off the tube and then slept 'til 07:30, and probably would have slept longer if'n my damn left shoulder hadn't fallen out of the socket. Trust me, it'll wake ya up.
> Everything hurts after yesterday's efforts, but all will be made better after 14:30 'cause it's BEER DAY. Talk about totally organic pain meds? Beer and bubble will save the day. Much better for ya than perscribed crap, and keeps Big Pharma outta my pockets. Win-win.






Well you missed it by this much




IT WAS APRIL 7Th ......................................................


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 50F @ 94% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 55F.
> 
> I picked up my new glasses yesterday and note that the spot on my eyelid where I had a skin tag removed has healed, so my eyes are ready to go for another year.
> 
> ...


Any Members SCOTUS live nearby?


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296069
> 
> Well you missed it by this much
> View attachment 296070
> ...


My father was a electrician and a plumber . He did work for the golf pro at the Harbor Hills Country club. As a result my brothers were # 1 & 2 caddies. They asked one brother if he wanted to caddy for Don Adams. So that morning he went to the golf course and my Mother called the catholic school we went to and said  that her son was  sick and not coming to school that day. The following day on the front page of a newsday The Suffolk Sun had a picture  on the front cover and there is D.A. and my brother standing close . The nuns called my Mother and treated her like she robbed the collection box..


----------



## BillyK (May 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 296094


how times   I rewound ? let me count the times ...


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

How many times did you 8 track or cassette player eat your tape?  Age test....?  I already had illegitimate children when those came out.


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

Did anyone see that object that came out of the Sun,, it was squarer and showed a black gap, on the Net.  Thay showed a picture of the object on the net.  Some think the Sun is hollow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

I did have an 8 track player in my first car 1969 Chevy Nova


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Did anyone see that object that came out of the Sun,, it was squarer and showed a black gap, on the Net.  Thay showed a picture of the object on the net.  Some think the Sun is hollow.


comet 29P?


----------



## Patwi (May 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Did anyone see that object that came out of the Sun,, it was squarer and showed a black gap, on the Net.  Thay showed a picture of the object on the net.  Some think the Sun is hollow.




Yep, there was another one also about a month ago .. .. but it was pencil shaped and preceded a CME by seconds ..


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

That some kind of speed.  Earth is probably alien, TV.  They don't want anything to do with us they are a lot of fcku sht out there.  And then again, maybe they have landed all ready.    I just want peace.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> how times   I rewound ? let me count the times ...


I remember a quick pull and snap on the tape and it sometimes rerolled it self


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> That some kind of speed.  Earth is probably alien, TV.  They don't want anything to do with us they are a lot of fcku sht out there.  And then again, maybe they have landed all ready.    I just want peace.


Earth is the dumping grounds for all the unwanted and dregs of distant Alien Societies


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Did anyone see that object that came out of the Sun,, it was squarer and showed a black gap, on the Net.  Thay showed a picture of the object on the net.  Some think the Sun is hollow.


Most likely some form of Plasma Energy I would not want to be a planet if its way


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

I don't even go to town at night you don't know what you're going to bump into.  danger.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

See


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I don't even go to town at night you don't know what you're going to bump into.  danger.


Lots of Freaks out there


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

Supper time have fun


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> How many times did you 8 track or cassette player eat your tape?  Age test....?  I already had illegitimate children when those came out.


ud?


pute said:


> How many times did you 8 track or cassette player eat your tape?  Age test....?  I already had illegitimate children when those came out.


I have recorded heavily since I was 18 and have lost many tapes in my life and made many many blank cds( coasters) Now not at all but in 1995 it would take 45 minutes to make a cd and many times something focked up and it became a coaster


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296113


That’s my dog BB for sure. The tag first, then the eyes, then the squeaker


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> ud?
> 
> I have recorded heavily since I was 18 and have lost many tapes in my life and made many many blank cds( coasters) Now not at all but in 1995 it would take 45 minutes to make a cd and many times something focked up and it became a coaster


I had many of them coasters…


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> See
> View attachment 296099


Even Capt Kirk wouldnt do the wild thing with her ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Even Capt Kirk wouldnt do the wild thing with her ...


Depends


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Depends


thinkin the same !!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Even Capt Kirk wouldnt do the wild thing with her ...


He 'd do her


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Captain Kirk got some of the nicest females all over the universe.


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He 'd do her
> View attachment 296114


but thats a whole mouth load of teeth Brother ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> but thats a whole mouth load of teeth Brother ...


He was renamed stumpy after she was done with him


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He was renamed stumpy after she was done with him





 Sorry Bro,couldnt help myself ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 296118
> Sorry Bro,couldnt help myself ...


Funny My Buddy knows that guy


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 296118
> Sorry Bro,couldnt help myself ...


Is that you Joe
No darn free advertising on the site LOL


----------



## stain (May 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Kirk's theme song


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> How many times did you 8 track or cassette player eat your tape?  Age test....?  I already had illegitimate children when those came out.



I still have an 8 Track player in my home electronics collection and had one in my 67 Bird.  I also still have tapes for them as well as two 10 1/2" reel to reel recorders/players.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I still have an 8 Track player in my home electronics collection and had one in my 67 Bird.  I also still have tapes for them as well as two 10 1/2" reel to reel recorders/players.


You ever listen to those 8 tracks? Or that reel to reel to see what you recorded back when you did?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

SubGal, I swapped beers with a buddy tonight. He was on the USS Tecumseh for a bunch of years. He told me to ask you if you missed two push showers.


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

buenos noches chicas y chicos!


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

@Hippie...good night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. Gonna be a good day here to let the plants out again. Looks like a couple of my vegging plants are asking for calmag. Got a dentis appointment for cleaning this morning. My dentist does this on Saturday for some reason. Oh well, everyday is Saturday for me. Y’all have a fun day. I’ll check back later for bigs news and all the other ruckus going on


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

How your weather SubG?  Just wonder what you'll be traveling in.  63 Sunny.  I need to open up the tent.  One more cup of coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2022)

Good morning 

SubGirl , no weekend updates Monday the news , the gum shoe reporters need a day off now and then unlike ganja farmers who never have a day off!

same with you , I am taking my plants in and out for the last week and they seem to like it

maybe they will go in the ground this week , maybe next week

bummer , there is no cake , cookies , nor any other sweet epicurean delights so it’s toast with butter and honey and coffee!

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I still have an 8 Track player in my home electronics collection and had one in my 67 Bird.  I also still have tapes for them as well as two 10 1/2" reel to reel recorders/players.


I found a vintage home player (8 track) and about 30 tapes out to the curb years ago
I have it saved on a shelf in garage. Maybe I'll try to play it, would be fun.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Morning Misfits 2 Gelato Fem in front and 2 Jack Herer Fem in the back.  






Same as above.


----------



## stain (May 7, 2022)

Off to the fleas market and see if I can find someone who speaks english...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> How your weather SubG?  Just wonder what you'll be traveling in.  63 Sunny.  I need to open up the tent.  One more cup of coffee.


Sunny and high 70s today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Off to the fleas market and see if I can find someone who speaks english...



Have fun.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Off to the fleas market and see if I can find someone who speaks english...





stain said:


> Off to the fleas market and see if I can find someone who speaks english...


buena suerte con eso


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…



Thats funny Sub I was just thinking of what my grandma told me.  It's bad luck if you change it the right way when you put your shirt on inside out and backwards.  I did it this morning.  I fix it though.  I can't stand anything snug around my neck I had to change it right.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> SubGal, I swapped beers with a buddy tonight. He was on the USS Tecumseh for a bunch of years. He told me to ask you if you missed two push showers.


Never had the pleasure.


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…


when I was single and running out of shirts I did that but never backwards !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You ever listen to those 8 tracks? Or that reel to reel to see what you recorded back when you did?



Yes and at this point all oldies but goodies.  Each tape a collection of similar music so I could just pick a tape for mood.



TheBlackHydra said:


> I found a vintage home player (8 track) and about 30 tapes out to the curb years ago
> I have it saved on a shelf in garage. Maybe I'll try to play it, would be fun.



Mine is a Masterwork, which I purchased new about 1970.  I have about a dozen cartridges for it and it is in great shape, because I mostly used the Sony 630D or the Teac A-4300-SX 10 1/2" reel to reels day to day and the 8-Track and my turntable to record from.

50F @ 88% RH, more rain with 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 52F.

The dying 95 year old European weeping Birch in our front parking strip is scheduled to come out today and the bee rescue organization is scheduled to be here to both supervise and to handle relocating the section of the trunk with the bees in it to a suitable habitat and setting it up as a hive.

I hate to see them go after about 13 years but the tree is getting dangerous and in danger of dropping large limbs on the sidewalk and cars, or being taken out by high winds and hitting our house.  

I watched them arrive in a swarm and the hive both flourish and almost completely die out multiple times as the vagaries of bees living in the city ran its course.  To watch one crash at my feet kicking in its death throes from pesticides encountered in someone's ornamental garden, is like watching one of our kids or pets die. 

God speed and good luck little bees..........................  I trust the organization that has agreed to rescue them and will miss watching them work our flowers and clover.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thats funny Sub I was just thinking of what my grandma told me.  It's bad luck if you change it the right way when you put your shirt on inside out and backwards.  I did it this morning.  I fix it though.  I can't stand anything snug around my neck I had to change it right.


I’m not sure this guy knew it he is older than me too. I think they just use him to push the X-ray button


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…



We wore our school sweat shirts inside out when we were up to mischief, so as to not reflect on our school or give out clues.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Hola, misfits.  Coffee!! 

Tea day for the girls.  With that said I will be busy in the grow this morning.  Gonna install new lights on the boat trailer this afternoon.  By then if will be beer thirty.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We wore our school sweat shirts inside out when we were up to mischief, so as to not reflect on our school or give out clues.



I did that to GW sweat shirts inside out.  late 60's early 70's.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…


Dirty shirt made to look clean , the blood stains are not visible from the day before


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yes and at this point all oldies but goodies.  Each tape a collection of similar music so I could just pick a tape for mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is outstanding what the organization is doing .  I have caught swarms b4 and if you are lucky to get the queen with them they are loaded with honey preparing for their move. Funny ,when I was single and flirting with the ladies i would  tell some I named my queen after you. I would also say I named 400 bees after you . Never worked..


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never had the pleasure.


You never took a shower while deployed? Phew!

He was reminiscing on how you quickly learned to take showers while on patrol. He said you walked into the shower, pushed the button, got wet as quickly as you could and got lathered up. The shower would stop after a few seconds. You went ahead scrubbing your hair and other spots, then hit the button again for the rinse. If you didn't get all the soap off, too bad. You didn't get the third push. You quickly learned just how much soap you could get away with using and still be able to get it all rinsed off.

The boat was allowed x amount of gallons per day. If you went over said amount, they would suspend showers and laundry for three days. He said the sub he was on always had a funny smell to it, but after three days of no showers and dirty laundry, it had a really nasty funk about it.

People really strived NOT to go over the daily water allotment.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You never took a shower while deployed? Phew!
> 
> He was reminiscing on how you quickly learned to take showers while on patrol. He said you walked into the shower, pushed the button, got wet as quickly as you could and got lathered up. The shower would stop after a few seconds. You went ahead scrubbing your hair and other spots, then hit the button again for the rinse. If you didn't get all the soap off, too bad. You didn't get the third push. You quickly learned just how much soap you could get away with using and still be able to get it all rinsed off.
> 
> ...


Blanket party worthy to the water wasters


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Blanket party worthy to the water wasters


They used to call me "Sponge Bath Square Pants" before it became fashionable ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dirty shirt made to look clean , the blood stains are not visible from the day before


I should have done a selfie with him…


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

My new girlfriend!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

I never lived in the boats just worked on them. Road them a few times but never long enough to need a shower. But yes especially the older boats showers and flushing we’re both a unique animal.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Ask him if he has seen the elongated skulls in person. I sure would love to see one. Also has he been to pumapoko (sp) ??? There is allot that we aren't being told what really went on down there.


There's a lot going on right in our own Grand Canyon no one hears about either.  Search about the National geographic funded exploration that the military shut down back in the 20s or 30s I believe.  Very strange. You cant go there, was guarded dont know if it still is.  Very odd.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I believe there is a difference as of recent. Today the difference is they know we know it’s completely algorithmically manipulated.  Don’t get me wrong, I’ll gladly accept gold silver or food as payment come all out civil war, but the manipulation in the markets is what will eventually send us back to the gold standard; long after my life and 1000’s of come and gone digital currencies that like the flick of a light switch became worthless stealing hard working people’s labor.
> 
> watching the markets for the last 2 years is sickening. At any point, any day, for no reason, up 5 down 10%. Bad news?Green. Good earnings? Red. It’s completely a joke to me.


Absolutely it is manipulated.  We dump billions in to float it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I never lived in the boats just worked on them. Road them a few times but never long enough to need a shower. But yes especially the older boats showers and flushing we’re both a unique animal.


I wonder if the subs were designed so that when it was time to dump the waste it came out the rear of the sub to make it look as if a large whale taking a good dump.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Puma Punku: This Ancient Andean Site Keeps Everyone Guessing | Ancient Origins (ancient-origins.net)


I find this stuff way interesting.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

pute said:


> How many times did you 8 track or cassette player eat your tape?  Age test....?  I already had illegitimate children when those came out.


I never had 8 track.  Couldnt abide the Cluck when it changed tracks in the middle of a song.  My buddy had them, and a big box of parts from old ones so he could fix the eaten tapes.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I never had 8 track.  Couldnt abide the Cluck when it changed tracks in the middle of a song.  My buddy had them, and a big box of parts from old ones so he could fix the eaten tapes.
> 
> Bubba


I do remember the one in my car ate tapes like they were Mcdonalds fries


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

@Bubba ever watch the show Skin walkers ranch and the other one near by 
They found some very strange stuff deep inside under water caverns that they can not explain


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I don't even go to town at night you don't know what you're going to bump into.  danger.


I avoid if I can, but if I need to go, I go and pack heavy.  Average person can draw and fire center of mass once in about 4-5 seconds.  Im going to a guy who says he will have that down to less than one second and multiple center of mass hits in 4 or 5 seconds. Loading the ammo now...

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Off to the fleas market and see if I can find someone who speaks english...


I still find myself telling them to Speaky da Engish You are in America now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wonder if the subs were designed so that when it was time to dump the waste it came out the rear of the sub to make it look as if a large whale taking a good dump.


Dumping strategies for sure


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Fred and his wife Edna went to the state fair every year. Every year Fred would say.

"Edna, I'd like to ride in that there airplane."



And every year Edna would say.

"I know Fred, but that airplane ride costs ten dollars and ten dollars is ten dollars."



One year Fred and Edna went to the fair and Fred said. "Edna, I'm 71 years old. If I don't ride that airplane this year I may never get another chance."



Edna replied. "Fred that there airplane ride costs ten dollars, and ten dollars is ten dollars."



The pilot overheard them and said.

"Folks, I'll make you a deal. I'll take you both up for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and not say one word, I won't charge you, but if you say one word it's ten dollars."



Fred and Edna agreed and up they go.



The pilot does all kinds of twists and turns, rolls and dives, but not a word is heard. He does all his tricks over again, but still not a word.



They land and the pilot turns to Fred.

"By golly, I did everything I could think of to get you to yell out, but you didn't."



 Fred replied. "Well, I was going to say something when Edna fell out of the plane, but ten dollars is ten dollars


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @Bubba ever watch the show Skin walkers ranch and the other one near by
> They found some very strange stuff deep inside under water caverns that they can not explain


Funny you would ask, just finished that one!  sort of the same format as the "Oak Island" one but entertaining.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


 "Ohh That Smell" L. Skynyrd


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wonder if the subs were designed so that when it was time to dump the waste it came out the rear of the sub to make it look as if a large whale taking a good dump.


Dave was telling me that they had a small collection tank onboard. You had to come up to almost periscope depth before you dumped it because the pumps used to jettison the load wouldn't work any deeper, and that sea water under pressure would back fill the tanks and blow the "brown water" back into the boat. Yuck.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You never took a shower while deployed? Phew!
> 
> He was reminiscing on how you quickly learned to take showers while on patrol. He said you walked into the shower, pushed the button, got wet as quickly as you could and got lathered up. The shower would stop after a few seconds. You went ahead scrubbing your hair and other spots, then hit the button again for the rinse. If you didn't get all the soap off, too bad. You didn't get the third push. You quickly learned just how much soap you could get away with using and still be able to get it all rinsed off.
> 
> ...


Yes the smell is awful and hard to get out of your nose especially when the boat first came in. It’s kinda a cross between BO and diesel fuel like a cannabis I don’t want  I would leave my stinky clothes and boots at the back door and wash them separately. That was kind of a smell of money to me at the time tho…


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the smell is awful and hard to get out of your nose especially when the boat first came in. It’s kinda a cross between BO and diesel fuel like a cannabis I don’t want  I would leave my stinky clothes and boots at the back door and wash them separately. That was kind of a smell of money to me at the time tho…


Like a high school wrestling teams locker room with a basket full of dirty Jocks
Now look at Hippie smile


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So my dental assist had his shirt on inside out and backwards. Is that a thing now…


One morning I was standing in line at the grocery, looked down and noticed my shirt was on inside out. Thought about whipping it off, turning right side out, but just powered through.  Not the most embarrassing thing I've done, but notable.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Ohh That Smell" L. Skynyrd


Like a dirty Submarine


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

The smell.

When nuclear submarines are at sea they mostly remain submerged with a sealed atmosphere. Part of the atmosphere control system functions are to remove carbon dioxide (CO2), since a build-up of carbon dioxide can become fatal. To remove the carbon dioxide submarines use a chemical called amine. When amine is cool it absorbs carbon dioxide and when hot will release it. So the amine is cycled through a machine referred to as a CO2 Scrubber, which will alternately heat and cool the carbon dioxide and pushes the gas into the ocean, keeping the atmosphere breathable.

This is a very effective system, with the downside being the amine imparts a rather “unique” smell into the atmosphere. Which ultimately permeates every part of the submarine interior including crew members clothing and even their skin.

In addition to the amine smell, submarine crews are exposed to cooking odors, hydraulic oil vapors, diesel exhaust that isn’t quite captured by the diesel exhaust system, inboard venting of the sanitary tanks, and the smell of a large number of closely confined people. The interiors become quite fragrant. Crew members become accustomed to it and after a while never notice it. But other people do.

When I was attached to a submarine I had reason to fly home for vacation wearing my civilian clothes. I was sitting in my plane seat next to an older lady, chatting a bit, and suddenly she asked me “are you on submarines?” Surprised, I asked “yes, how did you know?” She replied “my husband was on submarines. I’ll never forget the smell.”


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Funny you would ask, just finished that one!  sort of the same format as the "Oak Island" one but entertaining.
> 
> Bubba


Oak Island what a Joke
Could it Be.........................
A top pocket find ..................
Oh Boy look at that Bobby Dazzler .........................


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Edna replied. "Fred that there airplane ride costs ten dollars, and ten d


TheBlackHydra said:


> The smell.
> 
> When nuclear submarines are at sea they mostly remain submerged with a sealed atmosphere. Part of the atmosphere control system functions are to remove carbon dioxide (CO2), since a build-up of carbon dioxide can become fatal. To remove the carbon dioxide submarines use a chemical called amine. When amine is cool it absorbs carbon dioxide and when hot will release it. So the amine is cycled through a machine referred to as a CO2 Scrubber, which will alternately heat and cool the carbon dioxide and pushes the gas into the ocean, keeping the atmosphere breathable.
> 
> ...


very interesting ,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> There's a lot going on right in our own Grand Canyon no one hears about either.  Search about the National geographic funded exploration that the military shut down back in the 20s or 30s I believe.  Very strange. You cant go there, was guarded dont know if it still is.  Very odd.
> 
> Bubba


Yes the secret underground civilization deep in the gran canyon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Like a high school wrestling teams locker room with a basket full of dirty Jocks
> Now look at Hippie smile


Exactly


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the secret underground civilization deep in the gran canyon


Its a very interesting story about a well know explorer type at the time.  He found an opening went in and eventually found all sorts of stuff with Egyptian markings and all sorts of things.  Big news, huge support for exploration, then all shut down and went quiet, odd to say the least.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Like a dirty Submarine


Makes a Good song title


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The smell.
> 
> When nuclear submarines are at sea they mostly remain submerged with a sealed atmosphere. Part of the atmosphere control system functions are to remove carbon dioxide (CO2), since a build-up of carbon dioxide can become fatal. To remove the carbon dioxide submarines use a chemical called amine. When amine is cool it absorbs carbon dioxide and when hot will release it. So the amine is cycled through a machine referred to as a CO2 Scrubber, which will alternately heat and cool the carbon dioxide and pushes the gas into the ocean, keeping the atmosphere breathable.
> 
> ...


I can believe it. That smell doesn’t go away and becomes a part of ones own scent that lives on the boat. I worked the co2 scrubbers many times. The newer class subs are much nicer smelling when they arrive.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Light in my veg room was out this morning when I opened the tent.....hmmm.  Rebooted and it fired right up.   Must have had a power surge last night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Light in my veg room was out this morning when I opened the tent.....hmmm.  Rebooted and it fired right up.   Must have had a power surge last night.


I’m glad it came back on for you. This happened to me a couple weeks ago


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Light in my veg room was out this morning when I opened the tent.....hmmm.  Rebooted and it fired right up.   Must have had a power surge last night.


what kinda timer do you have?


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I never lived in the boats just worked on them. Road them a few times but never long enough to need a shower. But yes especially the older boats showers and flushing we’re both a unique animal.



Especially the flush sequence prevent backflow.



TheBlackHydra said:


> I do remember the one in my car ate tapes like they were Mcdonalds fries



The one in my 67 Bird did too.


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

speaking of timers, my off stop on the intermatic time clock was loose and let my big tent on 20/4...it veged for 5 weeks until I realized what was going on...7' plus now that the lights are 12/12 and still stretching...looks like I'm gonna have a lot of folding the tops over...horizontal colas yield big time...


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of timers, my off stop on the intermatic time clock was loose and let my big tent on 20/4...it veged for 5 weeks until I realized what was going on...7' plus now that the lights are 12/12 and still stretching...looks like I'm gonna have a lot of folding the tops over...horizontal colas yield big time...


May just have to put them out in between the Bamboo


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of timers, my off stop on the intermatic time clock was loose and let my big tent on 20/4...it veged for 5 weeks until I realized what was going on...7' plus now that the lights are 12/12 and still stretching...looks like I'm gonna have a lot of folding the tops over...horizontal colas yield big time...


All I use are intermatic timeclocks for over 40 years in pool wiring. That just happened to me a month ago and now i tighten them then snug them with sidecutters


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

yup, klien sidecutters are what I used...they work for many things as well as a last resort weapon...


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> yup, klien sidecutters are what I used...they work for many things as well as a last resort weapon...


I wish I had the money I spent on side cutters blown up or lost.
I am a screwdriver man with defense and a 18 inch piece of 500 mcm copper wire for persuasion


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of timers, my off stop on the intermatic time clock was loose and let my big tent on 20/4...it veged for 5 weeks until I realized what was going on...7' plus now that the lights are 12/12 and still stretching...looks like I'm gonna have a lot of folding the tops over...horizontal colas yield big time...


I've noticed that on "horizontal colas" and it does seem they would get more light that way, rather than straight up and down. Plus light would be lower, so closer to smaller nugs a little further away.  May just try that, even if I have space?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of timers, my off stop on the intermatic time clock was loose and let my big tent on 20/4...it veged for 5 weeks until I realized what was going on...7' plus now that the lights are 12/12 and still stretching...looks like I'm gonna have a lot of folding the tops over...horizontal colas yield big time...


Are they like these? they make a bunch of them.

Intermatic ET1125C 24-Hour 30-Amp Electronic Time Switch, 120-277 VAC, NEMA 1, 2-Circuit/30-Amp Rating , Gray - Timers - Amazon.com

Intermatic T103 Mechanical Time Switch, Gray - Wall Timer Switches - Amazon.com

Amazon.com : Intermatic T104P3 208-277 Volt DPST 24 Hour Mechanical Time Switch : Watering Timers : Tools & Home Improvement

Or am I way off?  They have a bunch. Some are double pole single throw, some dont say

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> All I use are intermatic timeclocks for over 40 years in pool wiring. That just happened to me a month ago and now i tighten them then snug them with sidecutters


Dummy here, what is it you are tightening, and also I have never heard of side cutters?
Yup, that dumb here...

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> what kinda timer do you have?


Don't have it on a timer my veg room runs 24hrs a day.  I have Fox Farm timers on my fans and flower room.  That would have been the first thing I would have checked.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Finished working on the boat for the day.  New trailer lights installed.  The idiot I bought the boat from had regular lights not marine and they weren't water proof.  I sure am getting nickle and dimed to death.  New battery and trailer lights this week.  Engine is still in the shop waiting for parts.  

Two happiest days of my life....the day I bought it and the day I sell it.   Just like my motor homes.....I know the drill.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

You will enjoy it once all worked out.  when you go to sell, that's a great story! Buyer will be glad they dont have to figure all that out, you already did.  Great selling point!

Bubba


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (May 7, 2022)

I would like to see the few minutes at the end of this video that were cut off.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

Yep, that dude just put himself in the danger zone. Gotta sleep sometime.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Finished working on the boat for the day.  New trailer lights installed.  The idiot I bought the boat from had regular lights not marine and they weren't water proof.  I sure am getting nickle and dimed to death.  New battery and trailer lights this week.  Engine is still in the shop waiting for parts.
> 
> Two happiest days of my life....the day I bought it and the day I sell it.   Just like my motor homes.....I know the drill.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Are they like these? they make a bunch of them.
> 
> Intermatic ET1125C 24-Hour 30-Amp Electronic Time Switch, 120-277 VAC, NEMA 1, 2-Circuit/30-Amp Rating , Gray - Timers - Amazon.com
> 
> ...


Yes i use the T103 for grow lites . I used the same timer double pole ,single throw for the hps's we used at 220 volt. These timers need to have the time of day set if you lose power. That amazon price is pretty good and very close to a electric supply .for 110 you need a single pole ,single throw


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Dummy here, what is it you are tightening, and also I have never heard of side cutters?
> Yup, that dumb here...
> 
> Bubba


no problem Brother , what you are tightenng are the on-off trippers to the timeclock . Side cutters are side cutting pliers that you grab the small knurled nut on those trippers at the on and off times and tighten . Easy than old numb fingers!


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes i use the T103 for grow lites . I used the same timer double pole ,single throw for the hps's we used at 220 volt. These timers need to have the time of day set if you lose power. That amazon price is pretty good and very close to a electric supply .for 110 you need a single pole ,single throw


Thanks I wondered about that, my voltage sets around 120, so the single pole single throw it will be. The T103 is also the less expensive one too.  Win-win.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Thanks I wondered about that, my voltage sets around 120, so the single pole single throw it will be. The T103 is also the less expensive one too.  Win-win.
> 
> Bubba


I use the same one No problems in over 5 yrs on the one I have now


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I use the same one No problems in over 5 yrs on the one I have now


In my years I only replaced 3 or 4 but they were outdoors in a wp box and around pool pumps and chlorine and they were old


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> In my years I only replaced 3 or 4 but they were outdoors in a wp box and around pool pumps and chlorine and they were old


I have had to replace just clock motors in my outside ones
easy to do and a lot cheaper than a whole new timer


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have had to replace just clock motors in my outside ones
> easy to do and a lot cheaper than a whole new timer


definitely
Usually by the time is starting to rust out I am usually changing the pool wiring and putting in a pool panel on a new 4x4


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no problem Brother , what you are tightenng are the on-off trippers to the timeclock . Side cutters are side cutting pliers that you grab the small knurled nut on those trippers at the on and off times and tighten . Easy than old numb fingers!


I use the T101 for the 120v. needs, I used the sidecutters to tighten down the off tripper...I did it finger tight and it slipped...no more slippage...I've been using these clocks since my very first grow...the plastic ones are crap...


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

My last T103 was a yard sale find 
5 bucks brand new in the box


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

I see Ness has her Like Button on again


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

evening, I wake them up at 7 am and put them to sleep at 7 pm.


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see Ness has her Like Button on again
> View attachment 296170


go to bed roster...


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> go to bed roster...


But Im going to Bed a Happier man


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Watching a little of CSI Los Vegas


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My last T103 was a yard sale find
> 5 bucks brand new in the box


homerun!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Good night, folks.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2022)

one for the ages


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 296179


g'nite ness...
a quad what...what the heck is that...


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good night, folks.


Sweet Dreams !


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> g'nite ness...
> a quad what...what the heck is that...


 a lame version of coffee


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)

Good Morning , Happy Mothers Day !


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Good Morning Misfits. Happy Mother’s Day to all the Moms out there. Raining all day here today. My little brother is in town. Doing Mother’s Day at my house today. I hope she likes NASCAR


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one for the ages




But you have to be quick before it is removed..............

42F @ 88% RH, mo rain, and predicted to reach 49F.

The dying Birch tree with the bees is now gone and the section of the trunk with the bees is now set up as a hive in the Hoyt Arboretum.  The cool thang is that the bee rescuer just came from rescuing a swarm and we set the swarm box up in our back yard, so we still have a bee colony.  

Both colonies are docile, and they were all over us when we were removing their tree, but none of us got stung.  We used a crane to gently lower their section to minimize damage and trauma to them and they just landed on us in droves and walked around.  We didn't swat at them, and they didn't sting us.  When we got their trunk section loaded in the truck, they returned to their nest, which we wrapped in burlap for transport.

Kool to watch the new colony check out their new digs and start marking their territory.  I didn't realize they spray marked their surroundings like a dog.

Our old Birch tree colony will have to learn their new territory, but they will be in an area with lots of blossoms and no pesticides, so they done good.  The bee rescuer estimates their colony strength at about 20,000 bees and the 6' hollow section of the birch was chock full of honeycomb, though most of it was empty of honey.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But you have to be quick before it is removed..............
> 
> 42F @ 88% RH, mo rain, and predicted to reach 49F.
> 
> ...


Great story. Glad everything worked out


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

Subgal, I used to watch Noosecar religiously. Just can't bring myself to do it anymore. Can't say I don't miss it, though. Yet another sport murdered by politics.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother Day to all Mom's and their Moms.

Just had a scare.  My PC wouldn't fire up.  I'll leave it on all the time now and if it goes, I'll have to figure something out.

Getting ready to water all the ladies.  In and out.  Quite morning.  Humid is up 77 H / 62 T.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Politics is everywhere these days. You really can’t get away from it. I try to separate it where I can. Not gonna let it get in the way when I dont have to.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  I see we are off to a running start today.  Gonna be a nice day and I will enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2022)

Good morning 

coffee and donuts for everyone!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mothers Day Big. Thinking of you this morning. Fresh batch of baklava and applesauce cake for Mother’s Day dinner today. Little brother in town Mommas Birthday also on the 10th so she’s super excited to have him there. (He is her favorite…)


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

Subgal the black sheep of the family? Say it ain't so!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Subgal the black sheep of the family? Say it ain't so!


True…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> True…


Not in our happy little MP family!


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not in our happy little MP family!






That's my Job Here


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

I started some seedlings So far so good , they germinated in soil outside in 4 days with temps in the low 50's . Still very tiny but we shall see.
Just for shits and giggles this yr, last batch came out perfect and does what I need and I have a good supply for a while. No need to get overly greedy .
I forgot these are the beans 
Peyote Critical / Barney's Farm strain info - GrowDiaries


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296214
> 
> That's my Job Here


I thought you promised you wouldn’t post my pic


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought you promised you wouldn’t post my pic


Guess he pulled the wool over your eyes.......


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 8, 2022)

Stoners like some stinky ass shiet.

Now that’s a thinker. Do I even know that smell? Been smoking 25 years, Surely I do.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Having never tried using Cones to make a smoke I wanted to ask
Are they worth the extra time and money?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

I use them for my giveaways you don’t have to lick them. They come in pink too. I make lightweight cigs for my girls mixing sugar leaves popcorn buds and mullein leaf. They love them and they giggle when they smoke them so I think they are good and worth it for that. They smoke really smooth too I have tried them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

I guess ewe did


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

My day is off to a good start.  Garden is taken care of, dog is walked an chillin for a bit.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Protesters outside my house today......join in or start shooting.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I started some seedlings So far so good , they germinated in soil outside in 4 days with temps in the low 50's . Still very tiny but we shall see.
> Just for shits and giggles this yr, last batch came out perfect and does what I need and I have a good supply for a while. No need to get overly greedy .
> I forgot these are the beans
> Peyote Critical / Barney's Farm strain info - GrowDiaries



Like the sound of the Peyoto Critical, Hydra, one I would want to grow in the future.  I'm going to start some auto beans myself, thinking 3 or 4 Baby Yoda OG 11 x Grape Dosi Breath Fem Auto, Carty gifted them to me.  They will go outside after a start in the house.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Watering is done.  Seem like that fella could use a bucket fill water dump on him.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Watering is done.  Seem like that fella could use a bucket fill water dump on him.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Wear the smell of Hoppers


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 8, 2022)

Made mama's day and smoked some ribs for her... She a full and happy camper. Now to give here a spanking playing skip bo or I get one. It's all in the cards.

Missing my mom too...


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful young women your mom is stain.  Hope you have had a happy mother day.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Hydra I just tried to pm you and it tells me oops.  Used both of your names no luck.  So, what are you on the most wanted list or something?  just trying to fine out how to get to image search on google if your log into MP.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hydra I just tried to pm you and it tells me oops.  Used both of your names no luck.  So, what are you on the most wanted list or something?  just trying to fine out how to get to image search on google if your log into MP.


Hole on must be oof was not aware of it


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hydra I just tried to pm you and it tells me oops.  Used both of your names no luck.  So, what are you on the most wanted list or something?  just trying to fine out how to get to image search on google if your log into MP.


Did you enter it 
*TheBlackHydra*


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hole on must be oof was not aware of it


LOL  The site is screwy 
Hold on


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hydra I just tried to pm you and it tells me oops.  Used both of your names no luck.  So, what are you on the most wanted list or something?  just trying to fine out how to get to image search on google if your log into MP.


*How Do I Copy And Paste A Photo?*
When you copy and paste a photo, you’ll need to make sure that the copied photo is of a high quality. You can use any software to create a photo, but the best way to ensure that your photo is of great quality is to use a photo editor. Once you’ve edited the photo, you can copy and paste it into a text message, Facebook post, or even a website.

Go and find a picture you want to share
Right click on it and a dropdown appears
Right click copy .
Now go to MP and in the main field where you type message
Right click inside the field and chose paste
Picture should appear unless it may be security locked and you can not post it no one can.
Try it with a simple pic 1st and see if it works.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

There are more ways to do it if you need to by copying to your files  1st
Then in the response field you chose to download or open the file and find in in the computer where you downloaded it to. You double click the file and it loads to MP message field.
They you click send or reply


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hole on must be oof was not aware of it



I don't Rember everything it said but top line flashed error oops.   I'm not kidding.  I'll try again later to see what happen than I'll write the whole phrase down.  This has happened to me before.  Gets me.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did you enter it
> *TheBlackHydra*



hahaha No just Hydra.  oops  ha ha


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> *How Do I Copy And Paste A Photo?*
> When you copy and paste a photo, you’ll need to make sure that the copied photo is of a high quality. You can use any software to create a photo, but the best way to ensure that your photo is of great quality is to use a photo editor. Once you’ve edited the photo, you can copy and paste it into a text message, Facebook post, or even a website.
> 
> Go and find a picture you want to share
> ...



O:K I'll go try it ty.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

It is very easy and just take your time we will help you


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> O:K I'll go try it ty.


Try it here in MP 1st




right click this pic 
then chose copy image from drop down menu
Now go to a new reply window (like you are writing a message back to me
In the main field right click and chose Paste from the drop down menu
The pic should now be in window , you can also type a message after it
the hit reply


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)

Dinner Time then nap time make sure to wish your mom and the mothers you know happy mothers day fish and shrimp for dinner here


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)

How you doing Hydra


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Paste the pic HERE
right click mouse and hit paste




Then hit the post reply button bottom right of this screen


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> How you doing Hydra


Good Brother (?) 
Just having company leave now so we are saying our goodbyes
Wifes mom


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)

Yup yup its working


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

LOL
Maybe I should set up a computer training room


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Good Brother (?)
> Just having company leave now so we are saying our goodbyes
> Wifes mom


Cool cool I'm ight just saw you on the copy image things working just kicking back


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Ness of ness


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Cool cool I'm ight just saw you on the copy image things working just kicking back


I mostly sign off about this time just helping Ness out 
But all is cool


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Be back in 5mins


----------



## Kindbud (May 8, 2022)

Word probably about to take a nap after eating all that..... yea computer course....

Stoners and Computers
Course 1 working online forums


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Paste the picture that you copy in this field


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

You can do it


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Good night all.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good night all.


Hook up with me in the AM when you see me in PMs I can help


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

I'm going to do it tomorrow, Hydra.  My eyes are closing.  I'll learn.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Its coming any minute


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'm going to do it tomorrow, Hydra.  My eyes are closing.  I'll learn.


No problem 
Better to be Bright eyed and bushy tailed anyway
Night


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Hope all mothers had a good day.  Mrs Pute seemed to enjoy it.  Special dinner out with our daughter.  We were celebrating her birthday as well.  She will be 42 on the 12th.  

I am gonna call it a night.  Long day.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Good night, Pute. Hope everybody had a good day. I know my bride and I did.
Sleep tight, Islanders. See yas in the morning. ☮


----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

Good morning, Islander.  Going to have a busy morning have fun.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hopper rides again


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Hopper makes a Q ball look like a Wookie.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper makes a Q ball look like a Wookie.


And More, Bald as a shiny new nickel


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper makes a Q ball look like a Wookie.


OK fixed it


----------



## BillyK (May 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

I remember that....how to figure the circumference of a circle.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

Good morning Big. Got a couple pieces of that baklava leftover from yesterday. Will think of you when I eat it  hope your day is good.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I remember that....how to figure the circumference of a circle.


Used it a lot when measuring girth in my teen years


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

I think I have reached My dirty Old man stage in life


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big. Got a couple pieces of that baklava leftover from yesterday. Will think of you when I eat it  hope your day is good.





yer killing me!

it’s ok though….I had blueberry waffles with butter and honey and Kona coffee

wind event here , plants have to be sheltered in place , 90 degrees with 20-40 mph winds


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Wind here as well.... every fricken day.  Beating the s-hit out of mt maters.  Trying to harden them off  but with 40 mph winds the will have to spend the day inside.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

All set for world tour


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> All set for world tour
> View attachment 296300


Id be like look at this a hole in that waiting to kill someone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yer killing me!
> 
> it’s ok though….I had blueberry waffles with butter and honey and Kona coffee
> 
> wind event here , plants have to be sheltered in place , 90 degrees with 20-40 mph winds


Thinking about leaving my hardening plants outside  for the next week or so in their little 2 gallon pots so that I don’t bring in any bugs to the inside tent where I’ve been bringing them in every night. My intention was to bring them in and out every day until I plant them outside on the 15th. After reading about crash getting spider mites on everything in his ten got me to thinking that it wasn’t a good idea to bring them in with the inside girls after being exposed to the outside world even for just the day. I hope I haven’t already brought something in. Anyway, it’s a bit windy here too  how are you sheltering them in place as I will need to keep them in their little pots until I get new dirt for them and nice holes prepared like you did the other day…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

OK question for the true outside growers here
I have always started my seeds inside and moved outside once well established and growing in second pots.
I now have just tossed some seeds I had in soil and outside they went
within a few days they popped and broke surface already, (temps are in high 40s to mid 50s at night 63ish during day some days 50s. 
OK the seedlings are very small but healthy looking, will the cold weather effect the yield by them starting in such weather? I mean if them popped then they must be ready to do their thing . correct? And if there are a few autos will it affect them any differently from photos?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thinking about leaving my hardening plants outside  for the next week or so in their little 2 gallon pots so that I don’t bring in any bugs to the inside tent where I’ve been bringing them in every night. My intention was to bring them in and out every day until I plant them outside on the 15th. After reading about crash getting spider mites on everything in his ten got me to thinking that it wasn’t a good idea to bring them in with the inside girls after being exposed to the outside world even for just the day. I hope I haven’t already brought something in. Anyway, it’s a bit windy here too  how are you sheltering them in place as I will need to keep them in their little pots until I get new dirt for them and nice holes prepared like you did the other day…




got them all inside in the garage , plenty of room 4 car garage with work area 

But yeah , mine will also go outdoors around the 15th

keep some Pyganic or Azamax around for the bugs…..don’t forget the Spinosad too , mine have had one treatment and will get another spraying just before they go into the ground..

it is hurry up and wait time around here


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK question for the true outside growers here
> I have always started my seeds inside and moved outside once well established and growing in second pots.
> I now have just tossed some seeds I had in soil and outside they went
> within a few days they popped and broke surface already, (temps are in high 40s to mid 50s at night 63ish during day some days 50s.
> OK the seedlings are very small but healthy looking, will the cold weather effect the yield by them starting in such weather? I mean if them popped then they must be ready to do their thing . correct? And if there are a few autos will it affect them any differently from photos?




I don’t know about the Autos but the regular plants will be ok , we have had volunteers pop up a month ago and they have endured several nights of temps in the low 30’s and a few 29 degree nights and it never fazed them


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I don’t know about the Autos but the regular plants will be ok , we have had volunteers pop up a month ago and they have endured several nights of temps in the low 30’s and a few 29 degree nights and it never fazed them


Thank You Big
I wanted to hear that from you appreciate that
I saw the Vollies that your ranch has going on and said if they work for Big it must be true
Thks Bro


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thank You Big
> I wanted to hear that from you appreciate that
> I saw the Vollies that your ranch has going on and said if they work for Big it must be true
> Thks Bro




my pleasure Amigo

yeah , over the years I have seen the tenacity and endurance this plant has outdoors…I’ve seen plants pop up and grow in a crack in the sidewalk , seen male plants make flowers and pollinate itself to preserve its species , seen them get run over by tractors , blown over by tornados , and get snowed on and still survive 

cannabis has the genetics to adapt and survive under the most brutal conditions…..heck , even some that I roto-tilled last week are still alive so I’ll have to pull them up by hand

good luck on your crop this year!


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure Amigo
> 
> yeah , over the years I have seen the tenacity and endurance this plant has outdoors…I’ve seen plants pop up and grow in a crack in the sidewalk , seen male plants make flowers and pollinate itself to preserve its species , seen them get run over by tractors , blown over by tornados , and get snowed on and still survive
> 
> ...


You too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> got them all inside in the garage , plenty of room 4 car garage with work area
> 
> But yeah , mine will also go outdoors around the 15th
> 
> ...


Thanx big. I’ll put that on my list as now I’m in a hurry for it. Hurry up and wait for sure. I got 25 gallon pots for the two on the porch and plan to sink the tall ones in the ground. One is that Josie seed you gifted me. It got almost three feet tall before I could top it at the fifth node. It’s finally starting to fill out now. Her stalk is much bigger than the others too with same light experience. I’m hoping she is a good outdoor candidate if I can keep the critters away from her.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big. I’ll put that on my list as now I’m in a hurry for it. Hurry up and wait for sure. I got 25 gallon pots for the two on the porch and plan to sink the tall ones in the ground. One is that Josie seed you gifted me. It got almost three feet tall before I could top it at the fifth node. It’s finally starting to fill out now. Her stalk is much bigger than the others too with same light experience. I’m hoping she is a good outdoor candidate if I can keep the critters away from her.


I always found the biggest strongest in the beginning turned out to be male
That is how my luck goes..................


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

9 years of music lessons...


----------



## Bubba (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Having never tried using Cones to make a smoke I wanted to ask
> Are they worth the extra time and money?
> View attachment 296223


I like them, I use Elements rice paper cones. Have a little tin funnel that the opening of the cone fits over perfectly.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I like them, I use Elements rice paper cones. Have a little tin funnel that the opening of the cone fits over perfectly.
> 
> Bubba


I did order the funnel too  Thks


----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

I grow a sativa outside in the dirt once it grow to 11'.  Maybe next year I'll grow an sativa.  I still got to set up my t5's to starts some more beans.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Can MJ plants be Trans? LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I grow a sativa outside in the dirt once it grow to 11'.  Maybe next year I'll grow an sativa.  I still got to set up my t5's to starts some more beans.


Check PMs


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can MJ plants be Trans? LOL


Herm?


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Herm?


No they would have to under go a sex change
Maybe by clipping all the balls LOL


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

^^^ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure Amigo
> 
> yeah , over the years I have seen the tenacity and endurance this plant has outdoors…I’ve seen plants pop up and grow in a crack in the sidewalk , seen male plants make flowers and pollinate itself to preserve its species , seen them get run over by tractors , blown over by tornados , and get snowed on and still survive
> 
> ...


----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296318


I didn't realize we were having problems.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

We arnt. he is just high.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

Anybody here ever use EM-1? I bought some to try on my veggies.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

Use to when I grow organic.  Didn't have a problem.  General organics the grow box say it's organic, but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

I remember and a good old glass of milk I enjoy my milk with my meal.


----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

Good day.  I'm out


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Yep. Way too pretty outside to stay inside. Gotta find something to do out there.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 296330


WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

Look what i just found. My very first post on MP.  





__





						Loading…
					





					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I didn't realize we were having problems.


No probs just sharing the LOVE


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look what i just found. My very first post on MP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can not see it


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

This was my handle when i first came on board.  CowboyBudsky  I changed it a short time late to Weedhopper. Cowboy was my nickname given to m e by my MC Brothers.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

My first grow in Florida and my first grow on MP. It was in 2008





__





						Loading…
					





					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can not see it


Try again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> got them all inside in the garage , plenty of room 4 car garage with work area
> 
> But yeah , mine will also go outdoors around the 15th
> 
> ...


Went to the grow store to try to find Pyganic or Azamax or Spinosad the only thing they had in there was neem oil and suggested not to treat until I see bugs. I wasn’t real impressed with the guy running the store but smiled and checked out his store anyway and he gave me a free sample of an organic plant wash concentrate called lost coast plant therapy which may actually help but I haven’t looked it up yet. Anyway, decided to leave the hardening plants outside and not bring them in under the light in hopes that they will be ok as I don’t want to chance sharing space with the inside plants after being outside. I will still wait to transplant them in their new pots or in the ground in a week or two so for now I moved them close to the house. They will probably get chilly as they are not use to night temp outside yet but we are in the 50s at night.





so I have this little plant that didn’t make the cut that has been on my back porch waiting to be adopted. My brother is in town and said he wanted to take it home with him to Ga when he leaves. I brought it in last night to clean the pot, give it some nutes and get it ready. I put it under my kitchen herb light with my other plants. While feeding it today I noticed two little critters on it which I’m sure have taken residence since living outside as I don’t normally find critters in my kitchen plant area except for gnats now and then. So I took a couple pics of them. I feel like my plants haven’t even been living outside yet and I already have problems…


----------



## BillyK (May 9, 2022)

Remember Venn diagrams. . .


----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2022)

It's an  Assassin bug sub .. the black/orange one



Assassin Bug


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Back from the Dentist.  Damn, everything has gotten expensive.  $270 just to get an annual cleaning.  Thanks to those in charge of our economy.


BillyK said:


> Remember Venn diagrams. . .
> 
> View attachment 296340


saw most of them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> It's an  Assassin bug sub .. the black/orange one
> 
> 
> 
> Assassin Bug


great thing that I did not get that bite when I squished him with my fingers guess that wasn’t the smartest move. He must have bees feeding on gnats. Maybe the green one was too but I got a thing about live bugs in the kitchen except maybe a lady bug


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Puttered around outside for a couple of hours. Didn't accomplish much, but I did enjoy the sunshine.
Asked the Old Hen if there was anything she wanted cooked. She got a big grin and said she'd like a batch of Coney sauce. She picked up the goodies today and I've got it in the pan, cooked and cooling.  Sure smells good.


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Puttered around outside for a couple of hours. Didn't accomplish much, but I did enjoy the sunshine.
> Asked the Old Hen if there was anything she wanted cooked. She got a big grin and said she'd like a batch of Coney sauce. She picked up the goodies today and I've got it in the pan, cooked and cooling.  Sure smells good.


 A brace of coneys?  Rabbit I think !


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A brace of coneys?  Rabbit I think !


Huh?


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Huh?


Coney sauce? A brace of coneys  was a line from the lord of the rings. Coney is  term for a rabbit. 
Know how they say rabbit in French ?
Bun Nay


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Coney sauce? A brace of coneys  was a line from the lord of the rings. Coney is  term for a rabbit.
> Know how they say rabbit in French ?
> Bun Nay


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

I was too old to watch Lord of the Rings.  Not my kind of party.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Went to the grow store to try to find Pyganic or Azamax or Spinosad the only thing they had in there was neem oil and suggested not to treat until I see bugs. I wasn’t real impressed with the guy running the store but smiled and checked out his store anyway and he gave me a free sample of an organic plant wash concentrate called lost coast plant therapy which may actually help but I haven’t looked it up yet. Anyway, decided to leave the hardening plants outside and not bring them in under the light in hopes that they will be ok as I don’t want to chance sharing space with the inside plants after being outside. I will still wait to transplant them in their new pots or in the ground in a week or two so for now I moved them close to the house. They will probably get chilly as they are not use to night temp outside yet but we are in the 50s at night.
> View attachment 296337
> 
> so I have this little plant that didn’t make the cut that has been on my back porch waiting to be adopted. My brother is in town and said he wanted to take it home with him to Ga when he leaves. I brought it in last night to clean the pot, give it some nutes and get it ready. I put it under my kitchen herb light with my other plants. While feeding it today I noticed two little critters on it which I’m sure have taken residence since living outside as I don’t normally find critters in my kitchen plant area except for gnats now and then. So I took a couple pics of them. I feel like my plants haven’t even been living outside yet and I already have problems…
> ...


The green one is the assassin





Good bug to hace actually


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was too old to watch Lord of the Rings.  Not my kind of party.


I read the books 54 years ago !


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



OHHHH!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I read the books 54 years ago !


Oh, now yer makin' fun of me 'cause I can't read?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Back 54 years ago, I wasn't into fiction. I was more of a Popular Science, Mechanix Illustrated, National Geographic, Scientific American, and Hustler fan.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

50 years ago for me as well....movie couldn't hold my attention.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The green one is the assassin
> View attachment 296353
> 
> Good bug to hace actually


Maybe a youngster assassin


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back 54 years ago, I wasn't into fiction. I was more of a Popular Science, Mechanix Illustrated, National Geographic, Scientific American, and Hustler fan.


I had access to my uncles playboys fell off the chair first hustler i saw!


----------



## stain (May 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I had access to my uncles playboys fell off the chair first hustler i saw!


Hustler centerfold got me my first visit to a shrink in the 4th grade.(1976) Shrink said I just had a healthy appetite for the females. Today they would try to turn me into a trans.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

Right behind ya. Old Hen is snoring enough to peel the paint off the walls. I'm so used to it, it's like a lullaby. 

Good night, shipmates. FSM willing, I'll see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back 54 years ago, I wasn't into fiction. I was more of a Popular Science, Mechanix Illustrated, National Geographic, Scientific American, and Hustler fan.


I remember buying a six-shot .22 revolver from an ad in Mech. Illustrated for $5.95... of course, this was back when guns were no big thing to knock.  Especially at Christmas


----------



## Unca Walt (May 10, 2022)

AWRIGHT -- Drop yer socks and grab... no, wait...

Everyone on the planet except mebbe some Inuit and a couple here know what a coney is.

That being said, what in the everlonvin' fark is "Coney Sauce?"  If yer gonna admit that it is missing 1/3 of the ingredients... then the name rings true. Boiled bunny.

Otherwise, (I'm bombed right now) it'd haveta be "Coney *Island* Sauce". <-- That would get you by on a quick horse in a dark night, but as any *chuckle* fool can tell you, a purist would require its real moniker:

*Coney Island Hot Dog Sauce*


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Wake up old fkers.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Other bug Looks to be another type of assassin also maybe later in life

[


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Been awake since 4am.  Morning  Still a little chill out to open up the grow house.  Love the mornings.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I remember buying a six-shot .22 revolver from an ad in Mech. Illustrated for $5.95... of course, this was back when guns were no big thing to knock.  Especially at Christmas


I remember those ads
I remember I dad send away for revolver type gun from there but it was a much smaller Cal. than 22 but still fire a round bullets (shot) the thing would pierce sheetrock . I never shot anything like human flesh but I sure it would have been like getting hit with bird shot.
Long time ago and I am lucky I can remember the gun let alone how it fired , but it did.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wake up old fkers.


MotorMouth One reporting for duty Sir


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Going to venture outside.  Have fun


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Going to venture outside.  Have fun


OK Still too cold for my bones soon though,
Grass won't cut itself.
Had to come back and fix the grammar for walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Since this stupid brain thing it's hard for me to form sentence structure and spell.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Other bug Looks to be another type of assassin also maybe later in life
> 
> [


We’ll I guess I’m glad to know that the two bugs I did find even tho I squashed them, were not plant eaters and were probably feeding on the gnats in the dirt line. I won’t kill any more of these if I see them but am still looking for something available locally to spry treat them with. I may have to go to Amazon to find bigs suggestions. I do have Sevin spray which I use occasionally on my veggie plants but not sure if it would work on weed. Any thoughts?


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We’ll I guess I’m glad to know that the two bugs I did find even tho I squashed them, were not plant eaters and were probably feeding on the gnats in the dirt line. I won’t kill any more of these if I see them but am still looking for something available locally to spry treat them with. I may have to go to Amazon to find bigs suggestions. I do have Sevin spray which I use occasionally on my veggie plants but not sure if it would work on weed. Any thoughts?


yes could be an indication that you may have the nasty starting 
They come to Kill , Could be just the early birds .
I sure they are all over other plants just searching for food even if there is now to be had


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> yes could be an indication that you may have the nasty starting
> They come to Kill , Could be just the early birds .
> I sure they are all over other plants just searching for food even if there is now to be had


This plant was not with my others. It was a little plant that didn’t make the cut so a saved it for a giveaway to my brother who’s gonna take her to Ga when he leaves to go home. I get a few gnats in my tent but so far have been able to control them with sticky traps. I try to let them dry out good before I water which I think helps.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I remember buying a six-shot .22 revolver from an ad in Mech. Illustrated for $5.95... of course, this was back when guns were no big thing to knock.  Especially at Christmas


I got one like this but not a 22 it was .12 cal..........


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This plant was not with my others. It was a little plant that didn’t make the cut so a saved it for a giveaway to my brother who’s gonna take her to Ga when he leaves to go home. I get a few gnats in my tent but so far have been able to control them with sticky traps. I try to let them dry out good before I water which I think helps.


Im sure its fine , most likely just hunting


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits. You asshats better stay outta trouble today or i will give ya a big kiss on the mouth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Good morning misfits  another windy cool day here but I have a plant ready in the flower tent that I plant to wet trim today. Nice cloudy trichomes with a good amount of amber. Will be glad to get this more uglier clone grow with the crispy sugar leaves from low PH that showed up week 5 of flower out of the tent and on to the next flower session. Didn’t seem to effect the buds tho But I’m hoping I can do better with the PH thing n the next ones. 
hope everyone has a nice day today


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

I remember it was a real pain to reload the thing
And I could not shoot my way out of a cardboard box either


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. You asshats better stay outta trouble today or i will give ya a big kiss on the mouth.


I have a place just saving for you to kiss me 
Have a Nice day


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Sick bastard.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sick bastard.


Thats why you Love me


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits  another windy cool day here but I have a plant ready in the flower tent that I plant to wet trim today. Nice cloudy trichomes with a good amount of amber. Will be glad to get this more uglier clone grow with the crispy sugar leaves from low PH that showed up week 5 of flower out of the tent and on to the next flower session. Didn’t seem to effect the buds tho But I’m hoping I can do better with the PH thing n the next ones.
> hope everyone has a nice day today





enjoy that harvest and all the fragrances and try to get some finger or scissor hash!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest and all the fragrances and try to get some finger or scissor hash!


I will big


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

Getting as much done this morning I can, as the heat index will be over 100f today. Our low for the day was the normal high for this time of year. So much for welding on the car port I'm building. No shade to build the shade. 

Off to fire up the solar well.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

No Stain you are not getting a kiss so stop trying, besides i cant find my red lipstick.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> Getting as much done this morning I can, as the heat index will be over 100f today. Our low for the day was the normal high for this time of year. So much for welding on the car port I'm building. No shade to build the shade.
> 
> Off to fire up the solar well.
> 
> View attachment 296403


Is that real label LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No Stain you are not getting a kiss so stop trying, besides i cant find my red lipstick.


Heck with the lip stick
Make sure you bring the Lube its going hurt either way


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Sub is saying in the back of her mind 
Silly Boys


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> AWRIGHT -- Drop yer socks and grab... no, wait...
> 
> Everyone on the planet except mebbe some Inuit and a couple here know what a coney is.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of work for a hotdog !


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sub is saying in the back of her mind
> Silly Boys
> View attachment 296405


You’re reading my mind again Hydra


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Aha but I have also heard when a group of Hens get drinking and talking Men
Now that is something to behold   Oh May............


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is that real label LOL


As far as I know....


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Sounds like a lot of work for a hotdog !


Don't forget The Island Swing


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Damn got down in the upper 30's last night.  My maters we're sitting on my front porch.  Might have a light frost but I think they are ok being on the covered porch. I need to check on things.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296407


Makes one really open their eyes to who your neighbors may be for sure


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Lost a seedling yesterday , I think a dang bird came down and plucked it out


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Lost a seedling yesterday , I think a dang bird came down and plucked it out


Birds need to get stoned too…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296411


Reminds me of a special someone you Love , well Love is a strong word LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

There is a Vietnamese gal on utube that can eat one like this in less then 30 mins


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Anybody remember these?


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Just got done racking a little.  Looks fresh.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Survival Animal - Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......… | Facebook | By Survival Animal | Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......…  👉👉👉 Join our group :  Animals Life. Thank you so much ❤
					

၃.၂ကုဋေ views, ၁.၉သိန်း likes, ၁.၄သောင်း loves, ၅.၉သောင်း comments, ၃.၆သိန်း shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Survival Animal: Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......…  👉👉👉 Join our group :...




					fb.watch


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Damn got down in the upper 30's last night.  My maters we're sitting on my front porch.  Might have a light frost but I think they are ok being on the covered porch. I need to check on things.


By me everyone got screwed wit the frost last year . Everyone put their plants out last Mothers Day and they died . They had no more stock in some places to re-buy . May have been 2 years ago I forgets!!!


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody remember these?
> 
> View attachment 296416



I always enjoy the view master.


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re reading my mind again Hydra


He has ESPN !


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Survival Animal - Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......… | Facebook | By Survival Animal | Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......…  👉👉👉 Join our group :  Animals Life. Thank you so much ❤
> 
> 
> ၃.၂ကုဋေ views, ၁.၉သိန်း likes, ၁.၄သောင်း loves, ၅.၉သောင်း comments, ၃.၆သိန်း shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Survival Animal: Have fun, don't be too happy my friend......…  👉👉👉 Join our group :...
> ...



That so funny Hopper.


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> MotorMouth One reporting for duty Sir
> View attachment 296392


Wow!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody remember these?
> 
> View attachment 296416


I actually have one of these. My grandkids play with it too believe it or not since it has no batteries


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody remember these?
> 
> View attachment 296416


Ever see the X rated ones


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> By me everyone got screwed wit the frost last year . Everyone put their plants out last Mothers Day and they died . They had no more stock in some places to re-buy . May have been 2 years ago I forgets!!!


That is why I won't put my maters in the ground until June or so.  At 6,000 ft I don't rush things.  Even then I am ready to cover them.  Seen killer frost here well after June 1st.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Five dollar
Me lov you long time


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Had to come back and fix the grammar for walt


That's Sir Walter the Critical to you, knave!


WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. You asshats better stay outta trouble today or i will give ya a big kiss on the mouth.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

I wonder why people yawn and some people puke when they see someone doing so?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's Sir Walter the Critical to you, knave!
> 
> View attachment 296421


Eww


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Aha but I have also heard when a group of Hens get drinking and talking Men
> Now that is something to behold   Oh May............


Yes I have to admit that’s a lot of fun to be around too


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Eww


Ever smelled Hopper's breath? That boy refuses to use a tooth brush (I might have played a small part in that), and he eats a lot of road kill.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ever smelled Hopper's breath? That boy refuses to use a tooth brush (I might have played a small part in that), and he eats a lot of road kill.


No I haven’t had the pleasure


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No I haven’t had the pleasure


Remember hippie Sub knows how Tin Cans smell after coming in from a stent


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Remember hippie Sub knows how Tin Cans smell after coming in from a stent


Yes they smelled like bread and butter to me back then…


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes they smelled like bread and butter to me back then…


----------



## boo (May 10, 2022)

good morning folks, trying to get outta here, got a bunch of chores to do after I hit the post office ...garden is looking fabulous, all flowering plants are in the early stage so the flowers look ho hum to me...I miss seeing the swollen buds but soon they will make me proud...had some baklava last night, waaaay too yummy, certainly a gastronomic treat...
why is it we have the bud of the month contest yet I have to search for it when it should be up front and in my face...I've brought this up before and nada...why have a contest it one has to seek it out...just sayin...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning folks, trying to get outta here, got a bunch of chores to do after I hit the post office ...garden is looking fabulous, all flowering plants are in the early stage so the flowers look ho hum to me...I miss seeing the swollen buds but soon they will make me proud...had some baklava last night, waaaay too yummy, certainly a gastronomic treat...
> why is it we have the bud of the month contest yet I have to search for it when it should be up front and in my face...I've brought this up before and nada...why have a contest it one has to seek it out...just sayin...


Good morning boo. I can’t ever find it either. I have to wait till someone reply’s to look at it. I never found the sticky they made for it. Could be my puter skills tho…Have a great day


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

Click on Forums, scroll down to Coffee Table, and it's the first thread you see.


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> That is why I won't put my maters in the ground until June or so.  At 6,000 ft I don't rush things.  Even then I am ready to cover them.  Seen killer frost here well after June 1st.


you are closer to antarctic than i am and the mountains no less!


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



This friday  I am going to see " The Machine " a Pink Floyd cover band( over 25 years) in Patchogue.
Me and the boys see them once a year. Me and the boys go plenty stoned too !


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

One more truss is done. One more to go...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> Getting as much done this morning I can, as the heat index will be over 100f today. Our low for the day was the normal high for this time of year. So much for welding on the car port I'm building. No shade to build the shade.
> 
> Off to fire up the solar well.
> 
> View attachment 296403








Its the scrotum that I worry about...............

46F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 56F.

Dental appointment this afternoon to get my newest upper plate adjusted. You would think that with all the issues I've had with my teeth that I would have lost weight, but noooooo...................

Most of our new bees have adjusted to their new home and are fervently darting about doing their jobs, but there are still maybe a dozen still in shock clumped on the outside of the hive box.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 296437
> 
> 
> Its the scrotum that I worry about...............
> ...


Well I guess if your gonna do that, you may as well take a picture


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest and all the fragrances and try to get some finger or scissor hash!


although not a huge yield, got some pretty good bud off that skimpy little clone big. I’m glad to see it out of the tent tho. Three more in there should be ready soon too.
got one with my plants too doing naked hand trim this time. collected a couple booger sized scissors hash to try too. Will save it till the other three plants are done to try


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> One more truss is done. One more to go...
> 
> View attachment 296434


Nice heavy welds     I see you Puller in the back what model JD is the tractor


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> although not a huge yield, got some pretty good bud off that skimpy little clone big. I’m glad to see it out of the tent tho. Three more in there should be ready soon too.
> got one with my plants too doing naked hand trim this time. collected a couple booger sized scissors hash to try too. Will save it till the other three plants are done to try
> View attachment 296442


Those Buds must be huge


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 296437
> 
> 
> Its the scrotum that I worry about...............
> ...


I still have a scar


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

I have chosen to wear pull ups


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess if your gonna do that, you may as well take a picture


I bet they look like Strech Armstrong all pulled out LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 296437
> 
> 
> Its the scrotum that I worry about...............
> ...


Only way out is to unzip OUCH Fooken OH


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Dang you GW
That hurts me thinking about it LOL
Hopper probably loves it


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

For the cat people


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Louie is not amused at all with the cat jokes


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Louie is not amused at all with the cat jokes
> View attachment 296479


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Louie asked me to give this to hydra


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I still have a scar


Did I ever show you where the horse bit me?


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Louie asked me to give this to hydra
> View attachment 296481






My what Big Paws you have LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

See Im special like that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> See Im special like that


Louie left to go check out his new big paw


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Louie left to go check out his new big paw


Must look funny walking


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Misfits.


Hey Ness
How they hanging


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

Need to sweep today.  Watching the today news.  Checking the plants to see if need water.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Ness
> How they hanging



there hanging


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Need to sweep today.  Watching the today news.  Checking the plants to see if need water.


Waiting for a delivery of black mulch for flower beds


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> there hanging


The Plants of course LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

My louie finding all kinds of new uses for his new big paw. He thinks he’s all that around here now.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

Good morning 

sunset last night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> sunset last night
> 
> ...


Nice  And good morning to you too big


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice  And good morning to you too big



94 here today with wind gusts up to 40 mph

plants will stay outdoors unless the wind gets to brutal

but eventually they will have to stay outside and deal with it , sooner or later


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Outside plants made it thru their second night of extreme wind and cooler temps. I staked them up with a bamboo stick yesterday as the wind has been something else lately for some reason. I need to make a dirt/perlite run for their transplant this weekend. Trimmed a plant that was ready yesterday. Got a better yield than I thought I would. Have three more plants to check today for done-ness. Hope they are ready soon as I’m ready to fill the tent up again with a better grow. Hope everyone has a sweet day


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The Plants of course LOL



LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 94 here today with wind gusts up to 40 mph
> 
> plants will stay outdoors unless the wind gets to brutal
> 
> ...


94 wow I didn’t know it got that hot this time of year in your area.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 94 wow I didn’t know it got that hot this time of year in your area.





record is 95

average temps this time of year is 75


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Outside plants made it thru their second night of extreme wind and cooler temps. I staked them up with a bamboo stick yesterday as the wind has been something else lately for some reason. I need to make a dirt/perlite run for their transplant this weekend. Trimmed a plant that was ready yesterday. Got a better yield than I thought I would. Have three more plants to check today for done-ness. Hope they are ready soon as I’m ready to fill the tent up again with a better grow. Hope everyone has a sweet day
> View attachment 296536




plants are looking good!

do you plan on stripping off those lower leaves and branches ?…..bury them a little deeper?…

that is my plan….I’ve already stripped some lower fan leaves and I usually pinch off all the flowers on several lower branches but leave the fan leaves…

this helps eliminate popcorn buds and directs more growth to the upper branches and flowers


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Outside plants made it thru their second night of extreme wind and cooler temps. I staked them up with a bamboo stick yesterday as the wind has been something else lately for some reason. I need to make a dirt/perlite run for their transplant this weekend. Trimmed a plant that was ready yesterday. Got a better yield than I thought I would. Have three more plants to check today for done-ness. Hope they are ready soon as I’m ready to fill the tent up again with a better grow. Hope everyone has a sweet day
> View attachment 296536



Looking nice they love the fresh air.  May I ask what soil you use SubG?  Sound like you'll be busy.  Thank for the sweetness.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 11, 2022)

44F @ 84 % RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 56F.

Breakfast out at a Cordon Blu chef's house this morning to act as his "guinea pig", whatever that means....................... Hee, hee, hee, no disappointments to date....

Down to about a half a dozen bees still in shock and hanging on the outside of the swarm box, with the rest of them busily setting up housekeeping in their new digs.

I discovered an issue with vaping cannabis acetates that is similar to the recent issue with vaping Vitamin E acetate, in that they both produce Ketene, a poisonous gas.

Cannabis acetate and Ketene formation.pdf


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants are looking good!
> 
> do you plan on stripping off those lower leaves and branches ?…..bury them a little deeper?…
> 
> ...


Yes big, I’m planning on cloning those nice ones on the bottom for whom ever may want them (maybe be doing this today) then yes planting them deeper than they are now kinda like I do my tomatoes to shorten them up a bit. How much space should I leave between the ground and the first node? Two of the tall plants the Josie and the Dosidos have a good bit on the bottom to be buried maybe 6-8”. They have a very strong trunk and I think they are the ones going in the ground. The other two will go into 25 gallon pots on my deck and I also plan on sinking them a bit lower in the dirt.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

signing out going to start out watering inside plants first.  Have fun


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> signing out going to start out watering inside plants first.  Have fun


Have fun I have to sit around and wait for a delivery anytime all day
what a load of crap


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Have fun @ness2


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have fun I have to sit around and wait for a delivery anytime all day
> what a load of crap


Will really be a load of crap if they don’t show. That happened to me last week…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Will really be a load of crap if they don’t show. That happened to me last week…


Yes People suc, they say one thing and do not even have the decency to call and say we wont be able to come today


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

I know. My momma waited for a plumber all day yesterday that never showed.  The day before they were 3 hours late no call either day. They must think we have nothing else going on but waiting for them…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes big, I’m planning on cloning those nice ones on the bottom for whom ever may want them (maybe be doing this today) then yes planting them deeper than they are now kinda like I do my tomatoes to shorten them up a bit. How much space should I leave between the ground and the first node? Two of the tall plants the Josie and the Dosidos have a good bit on the bottom to be buried maybe 6-8”. They have a very strong trunk and I think they are the ones going in the ground. The other two will go into 25 gallon pots on my deck and I also plan on sinking them a bit lower in the dirt.



how much space?

whatever you are comfortable with….from extreme lolipopping to bushy hippie plants , I try to find a happy medium and of course a lot depends on the plant , how it grows , if it is more uniform like an Xmas tree or is it viney and flops all over , a lot of variables to consider

my favorite look is a plant well trimmed of fan leaves , inner bud site aka popcorn buds all pinched off , lollipopped but not extreme , I like the air to flow through the plant if that makes sense 

but yeah , I will bury my plants a foot deep and leave them clear for another foot , of course most of my outdoor plants are 6’ or taller so they get a good haircut


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know. My momma waited for a plumber all day yesterday that never showed.  The day before they were 3 hours late no call either day. They must think we have nothing else going on but waiting for them…


Now I have too


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Morning everybody.  Like Big said....hot and windy here.  House is 64f inside and have it shut down and will try and keep it cool as long as I can inside.  Don't wanta turn on the a/c unless I have to.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how much space?
> 
> whatever you are comfortable with….from extreme lolipopping to bushy hippie plants , I try to find a happy medium and of course a lot depends on the plant , how it grows , if it is more uniform like an Xmas tree or is it viney and flops all over , a lot of variables to consider
> 
> ...


Yes I plan to top them too I fimmed the two lanky ones to get a few more bud sites which worked out beautiful but don’t really want them to get more than 5-6’ High. How big around do they get as I’m planting them on both sides of my deck stairs and would like to keep them on their side of the rail.


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> That is why I won't put my maters in the ground until June or so.  At 6,000 ft I don't rush things.  Even then I am ready to cover them.  Seen killer frost here well after June 1st.


Same here, even in the Midwest.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Outside plants made it thru their second night of extreme wind and cooler temps. I staked them up with a bamboo stick yesterday as the wind has been something else lately for some reason. I need to make a dirt/perlite run for their transplant this weekend. Trimmed a plant that was ready yesterday. Got a better yield than I thought I would. Have three more plants to check today for done-ness. Hope they are ready soon as I’m ready to fill the tent up again with a better grow. Hope everyone has a sweet day
> View attachment 296536


How is your back?


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 94 here today with wind gusts up to 40 mph
> 
> plants will stay outdoors unless the wind gets to brutal
> 
> ...


Wow That Sun wild
I wonder if something is happening with our Sun that they are not telling us?


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

@ Bubba...The wind has been beating them up the last couple of days so I have them back inside under the lights today.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How is your back?


It hurts today
Where ya been Hiding Joe?


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Wow That Sun wild
> I wonder if something is happening with our Sun that they are not telling us?


Everything


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It hurts today
> Where ya been Hiding Joe?


I'm having a problem with my laptop and I'm on my phone now I need to get my laptop looked at or buy a new one I don't know how anybody can spend hours looking at a phone I'm more of a big-screen kind of guy


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

I have an HP laptop it's going on 7 years old


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Everything


A double axle reverse rotational shift


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have an HP laptop it's going on 7 years old


Have you tried a system restore point, if you have one from when it sheit the bed,


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A double axle reverse rotational shift
> [/ I never thought of that and it makes sense


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

I get upgrades from Microsoft that have crashed my computer in the past. I always like to have a fresh restore point from when my computer was running well. Not hard to do.


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you tried a system restore point, if you have one from when it sheit the bed,


I can get it to boot up but I can't get it to do anything I've been around the block with this one I'm concerned because I have a lot of music I have some backup but I haven't backed up in at least three months


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

I think I'm going to take it in get that hard drive removed and put it in its own box and get a new laptop


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think I'm going to take it in get that hard drive removed and put it in its own box and get a new laptop


How long do you get out of a laptop?


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

I'm running Windows 8.1


----------



## OGKushman (May 11, 2022)

37 degrees this morning. 


The sky is falling.


Joe I’ve got a Sony Vaio from 2009. I still use it. It is on windows 7.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How long do you get out of a laptop?


I would say 8 yrs is darn good and seeing that the new ones are running win 11, I would say you may be due.
They have some good ones and some fairly cheap ones now \
Unless they have gone sky high too.
I like HP myself


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 37 degrees this morning.
> 
> 
> The sky is falling.
> ...


Thank you I've had to hp's before and then I bed but I wouldn't mind something else I had Windows 7 and I liked it to Windows 8.1 is pretty good I don't know about this Windows 10


----------



## joeb631a (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would say 8 yrs is darn good and seeing that the new ones are running win 11, I would say you may be due.
> They have some good ones and some fairly cheap ones now \
> Unless they have gone sky high too.
> I like HP myself


This was my second HP laptop and I really can't complain


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

I had Dell yrs ago and everyone crapped after 2 yrs


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Bubba...The wind has been beating them up the last couple of days so I have them back inside under the lights today.


If I put tomatoes out in May, it always rains and turn cold. Bane to 'maters!


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I had Dell yrs ago and everyone crapped after 2 yrs


My last dell went 10 years, but it was buggy the whole time. (1700.00) my new one, went with HP. Been great so far. Both have I7 processor. On old dell, was 700+ dollar up grade. HP had same (modern updated version) processer for a grand.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> My last dell went 10 years, but it was buggy the whole time. (1700.00) my new one, went with HP. Been great so far. Both have I7 processor. On old dell, was 700+ dollar up grade. HP had same (modern updated version) processer for a grand.
> 
> Bubba


Most of my problems were mother boards and the power plug in breaking


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Most of my problems were mother boards and the power plug in breaking


Yup. My charger cord was "fixed" by me a number of times. Also battery wouldn't hold a charge after not much age.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

The thing would get warm and shut down with blue screen of death. Would have to restart, tap 8 key on startup, select "last good setting" to get it to function. Then I put a small fan under it and that stopped it for a while.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think I'm going to take it in get that hard drive removed and put it in its own box and get a new laptop


That's what I am "going" to do .....someday.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

Morning, Misfits.  Woke up before the sun did, but it came up looking beautiful. It got over it. 79 degrees and a 1% chance of rain. It's just about to one percent all over the place. Skies are dark and looking like it could rain any minute now.
Had stuff to do outside, but I ain't doin' it if it's raining. A chicken has a brain the size of a peanut, and they're smart enough to come in out of the rain.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Apologies to submarine girl. Her Bud of the month banner somehow disappeared. She won in January and hippie just alerted me to the fact that it somehow was taken down. Since I'm the one who does that I guess I'm the culprit. So again sorry submarine girl. It's either me or a poltergeist in here. I put it back up for you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How is your back?


My knee, it’s getting better and I’m glad. Need to work a shovel this weekend


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Apologies to submarine girl. Her Bud of the month banner somehow disappeared. She won in January and hippie just alerted me to the fact that it somehow was taken down. Since I'm the one who does that I guess I'm the culprit. So again sorry submarine girl. It's either me or a poltergeist in here. I put it back up for you.


Thank you Pute. I love my badge  chances are you were stoned when you removed it so I understand and forgive


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yup. My charger cord was "fixed" by me a number of times. Also battery wouldn't hold a charge after not much age.
> 
> Bubba


Yep ate through batterys


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Sorry girl....wish you would have said something.  Just takes a second to fix.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry girl....wish you would have said something.  Just takes a second to fix.


She went through proper Chains of commands  lol


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Apologies to submarine girl. Her Bud of the month banner somehow disappeared. She won in January and hippie just alerted me to the fact that it somehow was taken down. Since I'm the one who does that I guess I'm the culprit. So again sorry submarine girl. It's either me or a poltergeist in here. I put it back up for you.


Gotta give credit where credit is due; Hydra brought it to my attention. Nothing gets past him! Thanks, Hydra.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta give credit where credit is due; Hydra brought it to my attention. Nothing gets past him! Thanks, Hydra.


Thks Bro I hope I did not step on any toes
appreciate all the effort by the great team of people we have here
You the Best
Thats why we Love ya


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry girl....wish you would have said something.  Just takes a second to fix.


I actually just noticed yesterday. No biggie I joked about it in the bud site was not complaining I’m cool


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I actually just noticed yesterday. No biggie I joked about it in the bud site was not complaining I’m cool


That is correct, she was even willing to let it go
But dang it if you win BOM you get BOM badges LOL
Honest mistake


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Heck I wish I had mine still LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Got my spare John Deere tow tractor out this morning to haul Mulch
Started right up, battery needs a slight charge and ready to work.
Its a HD JD the cheap one , L100 model coming up on 20yrs old and I paid $1300 , not bad less then $55 bucks a yr to own


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

our century plant's flower stem .. 37 ft height and hundreds of bees all over the flowers



.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

There is no chain of command here because there's nobody in command. We are here just to keep the coffee warm. Unless you're a fargain spammer.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> our century plant's flower stem .. 37 ft height and hundreds of bees all over the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> There is no chain of command here because there's nobody in command. We are here just to keep the coffee warm. Unless you're a fargain spammer.


Forgot where I was


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

My Frankendeere is at least 20 years old. The deck wore out from me using it as a brush hog, and the steering started falling apart, so I found one on CL that was $100 because it's motor was blown. Picked it up after checking to see that the deck as perfect, and DROVE it up on the trailer. Ya can't do that with a blown motor, so I ain't got a clue why the guy thought it was bad. Salvaged all kinds of other parts off of it including the wheels and tires. Still have it incase I need more donor parts. Waste not, want not.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta give credit where credit is due; Hydra brought it to my attention. Nothing gets past him! Thanks, Hydra.


Thanx hydra


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Then there is me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx hydra


Just helping my friends out
Its what i do


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My Frankendeere is at least 20 years old. The deck wore out from me using it as a brush hog, and the steering started falling apart, so I found one on CL that was $100 because it's motor was blown. Picked it up after checking to see that the deck as perfect, and DROVE it up on the trailer. Ya can't do that with a blown motor, so I ain't got a clue why the guy thought it was bad. Salvaged all kinds of other parts off of it including the wheels and tires. Still have it incase I need more donor parts. Waste not, want not.


What model I may need some obsolete parts LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Off to watch for the truck should be here soon 
They have a truck tracker that tracks the deliveries 
Thats cool


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Then there is me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants are looking good!
> 
> do you plan on stripping off those lower leaves and branches ?…..bury them a little deeper?…
> 
> ...


Taking a look this morning a couple of the oldest leaves at the bottom of the plant on two plants may not have cared for the cooler windy nights. Looks like a couple are dying off. I had planned to trim the bottoms anyway. The tops tho have grown since I put them out to get use to things. The new leaves don’t seem to mind the cooler temps in fact top views are looking nice on these.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What model I may need some obsolete parts LOL


L110. Tough little tractor.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Looking nice they love the fresh air.  May I ask what soil you use SubG?  Sound like you'll be busy.  Thank for the sweetness.


I’ve been using happy frog but may change a bit to experiment a bit since I need to buy so much. I will probably still add happy frog in the mix as the plants respond to it well in Veg and that is what they are in now in their little pots. Will add a bit more perlite too as I had PH problems with my last grow and think that more room to breath and roam around down there in the dirt would be beneficial


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Mulch has arrived , but tomorrow is another day
Im done


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Back from a walk and now to cut the grass.....hotter than a firecracker.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> L110. Tough little tractor.


Thats what I have LOL
It just came out of storage and cut the back lawn


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Silly Girls


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Hydra signing out
Smoke em if you got em


----------



## boo (May 11, 2022)

nite roster...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

Good night, shipmates. See ya in the morning.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Morning Island Of Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Morning Ness. Gotta take a shower and get ready for work. I have a walk thru today on my VA project. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Morning Hopper one more day after this one it be the weekend.  You do take the weekends off don't you?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. Mostly cloudy today in the upper 50s. My four plants spent their third night outside with their first experience of light rain for the last few hours. (I’m so glad we didn’t get a gusher rain). They seem to be happy with the experience And look very healthy this morning. I do have a giant oak tree over my deck which helps break down some of the big rain drops from damaging the plants. since it’s cloudy with rain in the forecast, I guess I will go find some dirt and perlite for the transplant planned for this weekend.  

question, do I need to put a pan under my 25 gallon pots sitting on the deck or would it be ok just to make sure they stay watered. I didn’t think about pans when I ordered the 25 gallon cloth pot.  I realize I will have no means in checking runoff but also worry about the plants sitting in a pan of water should we get a three day rain…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Hopper one more day after this one it be the weekend.  You do take the weekends off don't you?


Most the time i dont work weekends.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Sub. There are lots of growers that water from the bottom. You should be fine as long as its just the bottom of the pot that stays wet.


----------



## joeb631a (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Ness. Gotta take a shower and get ready for work. I have a walk thru today on my VA project. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


May your last payment be really big and your punch list. Be really small


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Yep im hoping the punch list is minimal.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> question, do I need to put a pan under my 25 gallon pots sitting on the deck or would it be ok just to make sure they stay watered. I didn’t think about pans when I ordered the 25 gallon cloth pot.  I realize I will have no means in checking runoff but also worry about the plants sitting in a pan of water should we get a three day rain…



We kept our 25 gallon smart pots in pans, so that we could vacuum up the tea that ran through and used it to feed our tomatoes, which came out outstandingly tasty and sweet.

49f @ 72% RH, rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 51F.

Great breakfast and morning BSing with chef friend, followed by some quality time caulking trim to prepare it for painting.

All the bees have recovered from shock and the hive is boiling with activity.  Easy to see where the term, "busy as a bee" came from.

My PT was scheduled to start again this morning, but my technician called in sick, so nothing for a couple weeks scheduled and nothing else on the calendar for today.   Hee, hee, hee...........uffpuffpass:uffpuffpass:

More dilutents, isomers, and acetates on the market in carts not labeled as such:

Frontiers | EVALI Vaping Liquids Part 1: GC-MS Cannabinoids Profiles and Identification of Unnatural THC Isomers | Chemistry (frontiersin.org)

Frontiers | EVALI Vaping Liquids Part 2: Mass Spectrometric Identification of Diluents and Additives | Chemistry (frontiersin.org)


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Misfits. Mostly cloudy today in the upper 50s. My four plants spent their third night outside with their first experience of light rain for the last few hours. (I’m so glad we didn’t get a gusher rain). They seem to be happy with the experience And look very healthy this morning. I do have a giant oak tree over my deck which helps break down some of the big rain drops from damaging the plants. since it’s cloudy with rain in the forecast, I guess I will go find some dirt and perlite for the transplant planned for this weekend.
> 
> question, do I need to put a pan under my 25 gallon pots sitting on the deck or would it be ok just to make sure they stay watered. I didn’t think about pans when I ordered the 25 gallon cloth pot.  I realize I will have no means in checking runoff but also worry about the plants sitting in a pan of water should we get a three day rain…


I keep mine in large water collects (plant trays) mostly so I see slight runoff and the wet grow bag pot does not sit on the wood deck the entire grow , (ruins the paint and will start wood damage)
But that is me . Im sure others will say differently


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Today is my daughter's 43rd birthday. Can't believe it my little girl is 43. Mrs food is taking her out to have her nails done. Then she's going out to dinner with her husband. Hope she has a great day.

Cool but another windy day here. Will this wind ever end?


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I keep mine in large water collects (plant trays) mostly so I see slight runoff and the wet grow bag pot does not sit on the wood deck the entire grow , (ruins the paint and will start wood damage)
> But that is me . Im sure others will say differently


Wood damage would be an issue. Our deck is on its last leg and will need to replaced soon. I will try to pick up something today to put under the two bags. My biggest concern was the plants sitting in water during a three day rain


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Today is my daughter's 43rd birthday. Can't believe it my little girl is 43. Mrs food is taking her out to have her nails done. Then she's going out to dinner with her husband. Hope she has a great day.
> 
> Cool but another windy day here. Will this wind ever end?


You are so Lucky man
We never had any children and my wife suffers from it . (I cry too)
Hugs and squeezes to her and wish her a Happy Birthday from the weed gang


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wood damage would be an issue. Our deck is on its last leg and will need to replaced soon. I will try to pick up something today to put under the two bags. My biggest concern was the plants sitting in water during a three day rain


I do a quick shop vac in between the drops
Unless its a down pour most rain is absorbed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Today is my daughter's 43rd birthday. Can't believe it my little girl is 43. Mrs food is taking her out to have her nails done. Then she's going out to dinner with her husband. Hope she has a great day.
> 
> Cool but another windy day here. Will this wind ever end?


Happy Birthday to your daughter. Our daughter is 43 too


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I keep mine in large water collects (plant trays) mostly so I see slight runoff and the wet grow bag pot does not sit on the wood deck the entire grow , (ruins the paint and will start wood damage)
> But that is me . Im sure others will say differently


Glad you mentioned it, 'cause I was going to. I guess if you moved the pots often it wouldn't hurt the deck, but it surely would be detrimental to the wood to be constantly wet/damp with no chance of really drying out if the pots weren't moved often.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Glad you mentioned it, 'cause I was going to. I guess if you moved the pots often it wouldn't hurt the deck, but it surely would be detrimental to the wood to be constantly wet/damp with no chance of really drying out if the pots weren't moved often.


Yep will find something for under them today thanks for that…


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep will find something for under them today thanks for that…


Over flow trays.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Over flow trays.


Yes now I have to fine two that don’t break the bank. Would rather find something free. The dia of the bottom is 19”.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I have ones like this they are heavy duty and come in several large diameters


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

maybe this would work


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have ones like this they are heavy duty and come in several large diameters
> View attachment 296639


^^^yup


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes now I have to fine two that don’t break the bank. Would rather find something free. The dia of the bottom is 19”.


Look up water heater overflow trays 
You may have to seal the drain hole or leave it for any heavy rains
WHPP22 - Bluefin WHPP22 - 22" Water Heater Drain Pan w/ 1" PVC Fitting (Plastic) (supplyhouse.com)


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296641
> 
> maybe this would work


Hey I found the same one . I was just searching for you too LOL
You sure we are not psychic


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Look up water heater overflow trays
> You may have to seal the drain hole or leave it for any heavy rains
> WHPP22 - Bluefin WHPP22 - 22" Water Heater Drain Pan w/ 1" PVC Fitting (Plastic) (supplyhouse.com)


She's one step ahead of ya, Bro!


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She's one step ahead of ya, Bro!


That is what is scary
But I have a hurt paw today so my typing ability is stunted


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I t sucs It my Big Fun Hand too
Clean socks for a week


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Why the drain


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Why the drain


Used as a run off hose in case heater leaks or has pressure overload and releases.
A hose is attached to it and the water drains off into a sump.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Some installers install them to make sure the cheap water heaters that are failing mor often now as a back up feature


----------



## BillyK (May 12, 2022)

View attachment 296647


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296653
> View attachment 296654


And Today SAD


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Come on That one came out peretty good


----------



## BillyK (May 12, 2022)

Cool


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey I found the same one . I was just searching for you too LOL
> You sure we are not psychic


I just ordered a couple. Thanx fellas


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Just finished tilling the garden.  like wrestling an alligator.  Been working this same 600 sq foot raised bed for 27 years now.  I fire up the tiller and it goes straight to Chinama.  Instantly goes straight down and buries itself.  Only way I can get it to move forward is to rock it back and forth.   I can bury my shovel about 18i" just by leaning on it.  

Will start planting cold weather plants in a couple of days.  Maters and all other in 7 to 10 days depending on the long range weather forecast.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 296647




I see nothing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Why the drain


I kinda like the drain so if we ge a dow pour I can let the water out. May just leave them unplugged as I don’t really like standing water in there.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I kinda like the drain so if we ge a dow pour I can let the water out. May just leave them unplugged as I don’t really like standing water in there.


 
I don't mind a little runoff in the bottom of the tray.  It dissipates quickly especially in the sun outside.  But personal preference.... today we are free to make out own decisions....not so sure about tomorrow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't mind a little runoff in the bottom of the tray.  It dissipates quickly especially in the sun outside.  But personal preference.... today we are free to make out own decisions....not so sure about tomorrow.


Yes you are right I may be mandated to save water and put a plug in it soon.  I may plug it up if I see that it uses the water up quickly. It definitely does in my tent. Sucks it right up so a hot sunny day I may be glad it has a plug. Nice that it has a plug option tho as that plant is gonna be heavy if I do want to draw out some water.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296681


Great now they are hoarding Karo


----------



## ness (May 13, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

good morning misfits. Snuck a bud out of the GDP clone that is in drying cause it smelled so good in the little bathroom when I open the door to check the dry this morning. Glad to know that “it works” 
trimmed up some plants yesterday and made some clones but guess I was a bit stoned to remember to keep track again of which was which  i can be so scatterbrained sometimes dang! Well, they are all giveaways so I will think of a cool name to give them all as they all come from great genetics and will be good weed for sure. Plus what’s in a name when you are getting a free plant right?
I never bought my dirt and perlite yesterday so I guess I will have to do that today so I can transplant outside this weekend. I plan to start a new thread so I don’t take up so much space on this one to ask all my silly questions
hope y’all have a great day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They need to use Carnation. Thats what most babies were raised on in my day. We didn t have any fking baby formula.



And look at how perfect we turned out!!

Alas, what happened to mother's milk in the wonderful original container??



pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Today is my daughter's 43rd birthday. Can't believe it my little girl is 43. Mrs food is taking her out to have her nails done. Then she's going out to dinner with her husband. Hope she has a great day.



Congratulations brother!  I can remember the day my daughter left in jeans and a ragged sweatshirt to go girlie shopping with mom and shockingly came home a woman with an new hair style, makeup, and new threads.  She was 55 last January and a mom with three grown sons, but still my little girl..............

39F @ 90% RH, more rain, and predicted to reach 54F.

A trip to the dentist to tighten a remaining implant that has loosen and relive my upper plate where it is impinging upon it. What a serious ongoing pain in the butt, but alas no weight loss....................

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and our chef friend trying out a new restaurant. He keeps track of restaurant review forums and has exposed us to some great dinning spots.

Caveat emptor!  Besides the ketene issues they found with cannabis acetates in vape carts, they found any number of other cannabinoid isomers.  No studies done on any of them to see what issues might arise..................


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

^^^Nice Spliff^^^


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Hey,,i turned out just,,,,,,What were we talking about,,,Hello


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296739
> 
> good morning misfits. Snuck a bud out of the GDP clone that is in drying cause it smelled so good in the little bathroom when I open the door to check the dry this morning. Glad to know that “it works”
> trimmed up some plants yesterday and made some clones but guess I was a bit stoned to remember to keep track again of which was which  i can be so scatterbrained sometimes dang! Well, they are all giveaways so I will think of a cool name to give them all as they all come from great genetics and will be good weed for sure. Plus what’s in a name when you are getting a free plant right?
> ...



Nice roll!



WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,i turned out just,,,,,,What were we talking about,,,Hello


How much we like bacon I think...............


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

I loves me some bacon.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

My wrist is bad today so someone pick up my slack today
thks.
fooking hurts bad


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

I aint giving you a reach around you sick bastard.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I aint giving you a reach around you sick bastard.


Sure I sprain my wrist reaching and you won't reciprocate the favor now, blu balls an wrist pain
HIPPIE would never do that


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I see nothing


Me, either. "Page not found" is what I get.


TheBlackHydra said:


> My wrist is bad today so someone pick up my slack today
> thks.
> fooking hurts bad


As a former president said, "I feel your pain". My back hurt so bad last night, I was afraid to eat 'cause I knew I'd hurl. A root beer float stopped the belly from growling, but it ain't too filling.
Uncle Joe's movin' kinda slow at the junction this morning, for sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I aint giving you a reach around you sick bastard.


That's pretty mean. He'd do it for you.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's pretty mean. He'd do it for you.


not anymore


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My wrist is bad today so someone pick up my slack today
> thks.
> fooking hurts bad


Put some ice on it hydra. It will help it. In fact everyone should now put some ice on where it hurts


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, either. "Page not found" is what I get.
> 
> As a former president said, "I feel your pain". My back hurt so bad last night, I was afraid to eat 'cause I knew I'd hurl. A root beer float stopped the belly from growling, but it ain't too filling.
> Uncle Joe's movin' kinda slow at the junction this morning, for sure.


Join the army they said


----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

Morning everybody.  To early for a reach around.   Gonna be a busy day.  Nothing big just lots of maintenance around the house along with my morning stint in the grow downstairs.

Speaking of downstairs....I need to replace my r/o filters. Necessary evil.  Both pre carbon and sediment are getting changed....the membrane is still good to go. 

Bone dry here and the grass needs water every day....would sure be nice if mother nature would give us some free water.

Enough babbling...coffee


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Im trying my hardest not to post LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Wake Up @boo 
I see you


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

Well, my back is killing me, the Old Hen's been picking on me, and the dog growled at me. I'm gonna go and drink beer.
Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, my back is killing me, the Old Hen's been picking on me, and the dog growled at me. I'm gonna go and drink beer.
> Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.


that will fix everything for a bit. Hope you feel better soon a bad back is no fun


----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, my back is killing me, the Old Hen's been picking on me, and the dog growled at me. I'm gonna go and drink beer.
> Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.


Wish I could join you Hippie.  We need one of those thingies like they had on Star Trek.  Beam me to the beer joint Scotty.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Just for that,,when i get off work im gonna drink beer for Hippie too.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Anybody ever do this?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever do this?
> 
> View attachment 296793


a blast from the past......3 channels and you actually had to get up and go to the tv to turn it on/off and change the channel.....Remember when there used to be good stuff on tv.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296794
> View attachment 296795


I think she may have that blue thing on inside out and backwards. Is that your dental assistant?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

What the fk.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296799







got rid of mine 15 years ago , ain’t never looked back


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think she may have that blue thing on inside out and backwards. Is that your dental assistant?


Wish she would take it off


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Wish she would take it off


Yes, I guess it is distracting even for me


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

This plug is cool as hell.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Wish she would take it off


I dunno, pute... Like Rosey O'Donnell sez when she looks at herself in a mirror:

"It ain't that you ain't got it -- but you ought to give some of it away."

Her stomach is flat, but the "f" is silent.  

She looks like she is lactating to boot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno, pute... Like Rosey O'Donnell sez when she looks at herself in a mirror:
> 
> "It ain't that you ain't got it -- but you ought to give some of it away."
> 
> ...





Unca Walt said:


> lactating wow  sometimes you guys kill me
> 
> 
> I dunno, pute... Like Rosey O'Donnell sez when she looks at herself in a mirror:
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296799


Got THAT RIGHT


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This plug is cool as ****.
> 
> View attachment 296803


Purpose?


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, my back is killing me, the Old Hen's been picking on me, and the dog growled at me. I'm gonna go and drink beer.
> Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do.


Oh Great a Drunken Hippie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever do this?
> 
> View attachment 296793


A bunch.

Ever use a crank phone?


----------



## Patwi (May 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A bunch.
> 
> Ever use a crank phone?




Grandmother had one on a party line when I was a wee people size ....


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296801


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296801


Guess I'm older than you. I first listened to 78s and 16s, and the first pics of me were in black and white.

Walt's got me by a year or two. His first selfie was a cave painting, and the first music he listened to was thumps and grunts.


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296799


Legendary.... stolen


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

Hey now don't knock those thumps and grunts because they took horse hair made a guitar and rock and roll was invented lol lmao oo oo haha bump bump oooo ooo oo ha lmao


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

Those caveman probably had some killer jams lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Those caveman probably had some killer jams lol


We will have to ask Unca


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

The Clubs and Sticks BACK ON TOUR NOW!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

Well nap time for me catch yall later might jump back on in a hour or so ✌ ☮ ✌


----------



## boo (May 13, 2022)

hmmm, just sayin...finally got stuff done, cleaning ladies did their thing and just left, damn place sparkles and I can see clearly out of all my windows...took 2 ladies 2 days to get the place looking nice, gave them a nice tip and said see ya in a month...good help is hard to find...


----------



## stain (May 13, 2022)

Man what a long day... Did manage to get the first joist 14' up on its poles. I was hot so I was waring short sleeves. Now I'm nursing welding burns on my arms. 

Fresh salad for dinner.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

Nice start to a great result.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Grandmother had one on a party line when I was a wee people size ....
> 
> View attachment 296815


we had a party line when I was a young girl. Our ring was one long and two short rings. Sometimes you picked up the phone an heard a little gossip from the neighbors. We still have a wall phone and a tabletop version of the dial phone. The desktop is actually Hooke up in our house and has a great old school ring. My 4 grandkids ages 20, 18, 9 and 7 all are confused to how it works  Funny watching the two older ones try to look up a phone number in an actual phone book and make the call


----------



## ness (May 14, 2022)

morning Island Of Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A bunch.
> 
> Ever use a crank phone?


Yep,,for fishing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Good morning misfits  well there is rain in the forecast today. I got all my dirt and perlite yesterday and was looking forward to transplanting today outside but that may have to wait a bit. Was rethinking about maybe putting them all in the 25 gallon pots instead of two in the ground and two in pots. I opened the cloth pots yesterday and they are a nice size plus I have a couple extra tempting me to do it. I’m hoping  they would be easier to rescue and move to a better place if they didn’t like it in the two spot by my porch steps. Anyway I’m always rethinking y’all know that…
hope everyone has a swell day and enjoys their Saturday.  @bigsur51   Are you sinking those girls today?  I’m gonna be watching


----------



## ness (May 14, 2022)

Morning SubG  kicking back this morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits  well there is rain in the forecast today. I got all my dirt and perlite yesterday and was looking forward to transplanting today outside but that may have to wait a bit. Was rethinking about maybe putting them all in the 25 gallon pots instead of two in the ground and two in pots. I opened the cloth pots yesterday and they are a nice size plus I have a couple extra tempting me to do it. I’m hoping  they would be easier to rescue and move to a better place if they didn’t like it in the two spot by my porch steps. Anyway I’m always rethinking y’all know that…
> hope everyone has a swell day and enjoys their Saturday.  @bigsur51   Are you sinking those girls today?  I’m gonna be watching





good morning……..after looking at the plants yesterday I’ve decided to plant a few of the bigger ones , the Molokai Frost is gonna be a beast if this is any indication of their future growth , and a few others

so yeah , maybe today I’ll put some cannabis in the ground , and then wait a week or two for the smaller ones

those 25 gallon containers of yours will do the job if you go that route

we will try and rig up some protective covering for ours by using some 8’ foot t-posts , some cable , and some shade cloth…

the worst problem we have here is hail , 3 yrs ago we had baseball sized hail and it wiped out our garden not to mention windows on the house , two cars got smashed up , and I had to have a new roof

glad I had insurance

here is to a better day


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

I am a weak man


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning……..after looking at the plants yesterday I’ve decided to plant a few of the bigger ones , the Molokai Frost is gonna be a beast if this is any indication of their future growth , and a few others
> 
> so yeah , maybe today I’ll put some cannabis in the ground , and then wait a week or two for the smaller ones
> 
> ...


Wow, I’m sure I would have cried a little if my plants would have taken a beating like that. I have no idea how my outdoor grow will do as I have mostly shade so I’m expecting the worst so I’m not disappointed. Will have a few inside the tent for back ups So if my outside plants don’t grow well it won’t hurt so bad. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead. And big is cutting his sugar? Wow gonna e some special K for breakfast now with that coffee?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, I’m sure I would have cried a little if my plants would have taken a beating like that. I have no idea how my outdoor grow will do as I have mostly shade so I’m expecting the worst so I’m not disappointed. Will have a few inside the tent for back ups So if my outside plants don’t grow well it won’t hurt so bad. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead. And big is cutting his sugar? Wow gonna e some special K for breakfast now with that coffee?


I see I spoke to soon about the sugar thing


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see I spoke to soon about the sugar thing


Thk You


----------



## ness (May 14, 2022)

Getting ready to go outside for a bit.  Enjoy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Getting ready to go outside for a bit.  Enjoy.


Have fun


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

now I have the munchies


no clean fingernails for this gardener


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now I have the munchies
> 
> 
> no clean fingernails for this gardener
> ...


Nice hands big  enjoy your day getting those nails dirty


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice hands big  enjoy your day getting those nails dirty


Small for a Man Huh?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

if the wimmin’ don’t find ya handsome they will find ya handy!


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now I have the munchies
> 
> 
> no clean fingernails for this gardener
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Handy is a good thing. I like to see some wear on hands. Hands tell a lot about a person. Big‘s hands show some nice wear


----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

Got dirty fingers grubbing weeds from the garden before barkfast too Big. It's a badge of honor. Green thumb ain't got shtt on me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

stain said:


> Got dirty fingers grubbing weeds from the garden before barkfast too Big. It's a badge of honor. Green thumb ain't got shtt on me.
> 
> View attachment 296855
> View attachment 296857
> View attachment 296858


Is that garlic planted in your garden?
you look like a big man from your shadow. I’ll have to remember that when I take pic of my outside grow


----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that garlic planted in your garden?


Yes It's from seed, now 2 years old and will be ready to use this year. Elephant garlic.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

stain said:


> Yes It's from seed, now 2 years old and will be ready to use this year. Elephant garlic.




if you cross that elephant garlic to something like Russian Red garlic , grow it from seed , and do it agin for two years , if I’m not mistaken you can name it and claim it as your own

sort of like my hero Luther Burbank

(gawd I’m so jealous of your Oklahoma weather)


----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

1000.oo bucks says you don't miss the HUMIDITY.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

stain said:


> Yes It's from seed, now 2 years old and will be ready to use this year. Elephant garlic.






i planted thsee last year not from seed but from cloves I got from the nursery. It’s not elephant but are already making huge bulbs. They should be ready later in the summer. I love the way they look growing. They are sharing a spot in my pepper bed


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

stain said:


> 1000.oo bucks says you don't miss the HUMIDITY.....
> 
> View attachment 296864







and the ticks , chiggers , copperheads , water moccasins , and the tornados


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and the ticks , chiggers , copperheads , water moccasins , and the tornados


I think I will stay right where I am at.  I spent my youth in Kansas......tip of he-ll....100°f and 100% humidity....and everything mentioned above.  No thanks.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

Oh then there is the wind.  Hot and humid.  You can take a shower and you are soaked with sweat before you get dressed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

We have all that stuff here in my part of the world plus mosquitoes which I found out last year love me more than most folks. Looking for something to keep them away that’s not poison which I used all last summer because it was worth the trade off from getting ate up and itching for days. I don’t really mind the heat and humidity here in the summer. It’s not nearly as bad as it was n Georgia although people here dread it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Now I have the Best Avatar LOL @boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Now snakes, I don’t care for. Last year I was sitting on the corner of my square foot garden pulling some weeds and a snake slid thru my crotch and the back of my leg. By the time I realized that it could have only been a snake that I felt, I looked behind me and slithering across the yard was a 6 ft garden snake heading to my neighbors yard. To late to scream but made me think about it every time I sat down there again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Rainy day here, just fed up all the plants. Transplants are put off till tomorrow I guess. Checked the tent to see if my ugly plant was ready but not yet. Will be glad to get this one out of the flower tent cal mag  deficiency in 5th week of flower and  low PH runoff but to late to fix. The buds are sticky, solid and heavy on this plant that was my manifold  experiment but I must say my ugliest plant to date except for the nice buds which I guess it
s what matters at this point. Maybe it will be ready in a few days. Amber on sugar leaf already. I’m in week 11 on this crop with 3 plants stalling to finish.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now snakes, I don’t care for. Last year I was sitting on the corner of my square foot garden pulling some weeds and a snake slid thru my crotch and the back of my leg. By the time I realized that it could have only been a snake that I felt, I looked behind me and slithering across the yard was a 6 ft garden snake heading to my neighbors yard. To late to scream but made me think about it every time I sat down there again.


Lucky snake


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Lucky snake


Well it wasn’t quite like that but still scary


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Rainy day here, just fed up all the plants. Transplants are put off till tomorrow I guess. Checked the tent to see if my ugly plant was ready but not yet. Will be glad to get this one out of the flower tent cal mag  deficiency in 5th week of flower and  low PH runoff but to late to fix. The buds are sticky, solid and heavy on this plant that was my manifold  experiment but I must say my ugliest plant to date except for the nice buds which I guess it
> s what matters at this point. Maybe it will be ready in a few days. Amber on sugar leaf already. I’m in week 11 on this crop with 3 plants stalling to finish.
> View attachment 296880





well one thing for sure is that no one will be smoking those leaves anyway

the flowers look ready and ripe

you know I was gonna ask , what is the fragrance like?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well one thing for sure is that no one will be smoking those leaves anyway
> 
> the flowers look ready and ripe
> 
> you know I was gonna ask , what is the fragrance like?


Smells like rubber or a tire store this time. That manifolded ugly one is GG4 but there are two GDP in there too also in week 11.
Same crazy smell as last time after trimming up the one that was ready last week in my spare bathroom/drying area. I’ve got all kinds of weed action in different rooms clones seedlings vegging some for the tent ready to flower some almost ready to pick and some ready to go outside. Can hardly keep up checking on everything.
hey couldn’t find any monterery spi locally but how about this on Amazon. I have it in my notes from you last year. Also pyganic but don’t see anything in my price range. Will this stuff work?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well one thing for sure is that no one will be smoking those leaves anyway
> 
> the flowers look ready and ripe
> 
> you know I was gonna ask , what is the fragrance like?


I’m still waiting on amber on the buds. I see amber on the leaves but the buds sure do look ready to me aside from the amber trichomes. The bud trichomes are milky white tho maybe they will never turn?


----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

It's the youngest boys B day and we're taking him to I Fly and dinner. Should be fun seeing if they can get my 225lb a$$ off the ground. Just hope my vertigo don't kick in. Can't stand spinning in any way... I blow chunks every time. Can't even watch a merry go round going round.

laterzzz


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

Been out boat motor shopping.  Been an expensive day so far.  And it is only half over.  Somebody here told me a boat would nickle and dime me to death.  I can deal with that but we are now talking Ben Franklin's.  This s-hit needs to stop.  Mrs Pute is gonna have a fit when the credit card statement comes....I figure I have about 3 weeks left to live.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A bunch.
> 
> Ever use a crank phone?


I HAVE!!  Our farm was three rings.  I was not strong enough to crank it (nor was I allowed to be even near it without a grownup's OK).  But I could stand on the box and turn down the daffodil and put the tulip to my ear and say "hello".


----------



## Unca Walt (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have all that stuff here in my part of the world plus mosquitoes which I found out last year love me more than most folks. Looking for something to keep them away that’s not poison which I used all last summer because it was worth the trade off from getting ate up and itching for days. I don’t really mind the heat and humidity here in the summer. It’s not nearly as bad as it was n Georgia although people here dread it.


That mosquito thing triggered a pair things I learned about marrying a red-haired witch.

Oh:  TINS

1.  We were on a fun road trip a long time ago, and decided to camp one night at Cliffs of the Neuse State Park. We had a small tent and inflatable stuff.  I was eaten alive by clouds of mosquitos.  In the morning, I looked like I'd been shot with rock salt.  Every inch of me donated some O-Positive.  My Flame-Crowned Witch?  Not a mark.  Seems her pheromones (which make me crazy) make her invisible to mosquitos.  This phenom is not limited to just her.  Blue or Green-eyed redheads. I guess brown-eyed redheads, while precious... just ain't got the right sneakystink.

2.  Herself never has body odor.  This weird characteristic is common among redheads and all the people in Korea and neighboring-area China.  It is a chromosome thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2022)

I fking hate Mosquitoes .
I would rather crawl in a ring and fight then deal with those fkers.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 14, 2022)

This doggie is so darn clever... thinking ahead like a squirrel.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That mosquito thing triggered a pair things I learned about marrying a red-haired witch.
> 
> Oh:  TINS
> 
> ...


You telling me I got stinky old unca blood in me?  im a blue eyed blonde with my daddy’s oklahoma Indian blood in me. My brother is also attractive to mosquitoes


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296895


That’s an old pic tho


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s an old pic tho


She is even Hotter Now
would be better if she shaved


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> She is even Hotter Now


You know she is and not as dumb either


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You know she is and not as dumb either


Secretly Sub Gal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Secretly Sub Gal
> View attachment 296903


I know, I love him I feel like one of y’all if I were him  should change my mushroom girl to him.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

Story about a crank phone.  I was fishing with my grandpa, I must have been maybe 6 or 7.  My grand parents were planning a fish fry later that day  we were sent to get the fish.  The fish must have taken the day of cause we weren't  even getting nibbles.  Time passed and it was getting hot and late.  First time I have ever heard my grandpa say "Fk this"!   

He reeled in his line and told me to do the same.......we rowed to a  spot with a lot of brush and he dropped something in the water......then rowed to the other side of submerged brush and dropped something else in the water...... Suddenly he got this s-hit eating grin on his face and said WATCH THIS.....he picked up a crank phone and let er go.  BOOM!.....looked like a covey of quail taking off......fish jumping out of the water everywhere.  They were all stunned and we spent the nest few minutes gathering up fish.  I couldn't believe it.  

We had a successful fish fry. I have never seen that done again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Story about a crank phone.  I was fishing with my grandpa, I must have been maybe 6 or 7.  My grand parents were planning a fish fry later that day  we were sent to get the fish.  The fish must have taken the day of cause we weren't  even getting nibbles.  Time passed and it was getting hot and late.  First time I have ever heard my grandpa say "Fk this"!
> 
> He reeled in his line and told me to do the same.......we rowed to a  spot with a lot of brush and he dropped something in the water......then rowed to the other side of submerged brush and dropped something else in the water...... Suddenly he got this s-hit eating grin on his face and said WATCH THIS.....he picked up a crank phone and let er go.  BOOM!.....looked like a covey of quail taking off......fish jumping out of the water everywhere.  They were all stunned and we spent the nest few minutes gathering up fish.  I couldn't believe it.
> 
> We had a successful fish fry. I have never seen that done again.


That’s great memory pute. You know he loved the look on your face too when he did it


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know, I love him I feel like one of y’all if I were him  should change my mushroom girl to him.


I once knew a guy would was on a website for yrs as a woman and confided in me and told me in beginning she was a he to get more help. It was a hoot watching all the guys competing to help him every time he asked a question  No one knew about for a very long time
No it was not me LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Story about a crank phone.  I was fishing with my grandpa, I must have been maybe 6 or 7.  My grand parents were planning a fish fry later that day  we were sent to get the fish.  The fish must have taken the day of cause we weren't  even getting nibbles.  Time passed and it was getting hot and late.  First time I have ever heard my grandpa say "Fk this"!
> 
> He reeled in his line and told me to do the same.......we rowed to a  spot with a lot of brush and he dropped something in the water......then rowed to the other side of submerged brush and dropped something else in the water...... Suddenly he got this s-hit eating grin on his face and said WATCH THIS.....he picked up a crank phone and let er go.  BOOM!.....looked like a covey of quail taking off......fish jumping out of the water everywhere.  They were all stunned and we spent the nest few minutes gathering up fish.  I couldn't believe it.
> 
> We had a successful fish fry. I have never seen that done again.


1 stick or 2


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

And thus his love of pyrotechnics became a reality


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I once knew a guy would was on a website for yrs as a woman and confided in me and told me in beginning she was a he to get more help. It was a hoot watching all the guys competing to help him every time he asked a question  No one knew about for a very long time
> No it was not me LOL


That’s pretty funny. Smart guy I guess especially if he posted a nice picture of himself that was just good enough to be believable. When I first was learning about social media pre fb, I was always scared of creepers so I played my dog Rambeau and only showed his picture. Below a picture of Rambeau


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> 1 stick or 2


Don't know what you mean. I was a little boy. I had no idea what was going on.  He dropped two things in the water maybe 8 ft apart.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

LOL


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

I would love to have a picture of my face like SubG said.  I remember one fish came out of the water right beside me and I swear he was both shitten and pissen.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I would love to have a picture of my face like SubG said.  I remember one fish came out of the water right beside me and I swear he was both shitten and pissen.


Quite a memory I’m sure


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Quite a memory I’m sure


I have many memories of my grandparents. Never had a real dad or a mother for the most part.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

My grandfather lived right next door. He was my best friend. And a pull my finger guy too


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My grandfather lived right next door. He was my best friend. And a pull my finger guy too


I bet you carried on the family tradition right?


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet you carried on the family tradition right?


I was never good at the pull my finger trick


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was never good at the pull my finger trick


Sure LOL................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sure LOL................


Never could get the timing right


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never could get the timing right


Come on now
I sure you are full of all sorts of surprises


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296895


That is a man read her Bio


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I HAVE!!  Our farm was three rings.  I was not strong enough to crank it (nor was I allowed to be even near it without a grownup's OK).  But I could stand on the box and turn down the daffodil and put the tulip to my ear and say "hello".


If you hadn't scorched a hole in the signal blanket earlier, they'd probably cut ya more slack with the phone. 


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 296895


I'd bite that, myself!


pute said:


> Story about a crank phone.  I was fishing with my grandpa, I must have been maybe 6 or 7.  My grand parents were planning a fish fry later that day  we were sent to get the fish.  The fish must have taken the day of cause we weren't  even getting nibbles.  Time passed and it was getting hot and late.  First time I have ever heard my grandpa say "Fk this"!
> 
> He reeled in his line and told me to do the same.......we rowed to a  spot with a lot of brush and he dropped something in the water......then rowed to the other side of submerged brush and dropped something else in the water...... Suddenly he got this s-hit eating grin on his face and said WATCH THIS.....he picked up a crank phone and let er go.  BOOM!.....looked like a covey of quail taking off......fish jumping out of the water everywhere.  They were all stunned and we spent the nest few minutes gathering up fish.  I couldn't believe it.
> 
> We had a successful fish fry. I have never seen that done again.


A stick of Nobel's best with a rock taped to it works just as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is a man read her Bio


I don’t think so Hydra she looks pretty much like a girl to me. Not like that one you posted the other day hiding her man pouch


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Not I


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think so Hydra she looks pretty much like a girl to me. Not like that one you posted the other day hiding her man pouch


I'm with you, Sub. If that's a man, send me to Boy's Town!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Come on now
> I sure you are full of all sorts of surprises


Oh I have surprises of course. Every grandparent should do something at least once that their grand kid will never forget or perhaps always want to forget


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

If you are physically able you should try the I fly. It is a blast. A bit noisy with the fan you are riding the air stream of. There was a competition  between the 7 people that were flying for the first time. This was based on who flew the best. Dammed if I did the best. To me it was easy. Just relax and fly. Will be going back. It's also now a true sport. There will be competitions at the next Olympics. 
If I was younger I would master it.

A good day...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

stain said:


> If you are physically able you should try the I fly. It is a blast. A bit noisy with the fan you are riding the air stream of. There was a competition  between the 7 people that were flying for the first time. This was based on who flew the best. Dammed if I did the best. To me it was easy. Just relax and fly. Will be going back. It's also now a true sport. There will be competitions at the next Olympics.
> If I was younger I would master it.
> 
> A good day...


You go ahead stain with your bad old self. They have one here but I’ve never been. Congratulations on your win


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)

That's a wrap


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

^^^Yep, me too. Good night, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My grandfather lived right next door. He was my best friend. And a pull my finger guy too


I never had a grandfather.  I was too poor.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2022)

My grandmother was the one that did everything with us kids.  Lots of loving memories.  From fishing to playing in the wood and cooking hot dog all of us cousin got to go.  My grandmother would fit us all in the car and off we would go.   Morning


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2022)

My Grandma taught me how to make _soap_.  Out of what 99.9% of people throw away.

TINS.  What you need is the white ashes from the hickory and ash you burned in the fireplace all winter.  These ashes were kept in a big barrel.  Outside was the "rainy barrel", which collected rainwater.

The ashy barrel had small gravel and a buncha hay padded down (by the kids jumping on it) on the bottom.  And a coupla small holes.

You dumped a small bucket of the rainy-barrel water into the ashes and stirred them with a paddle, <-- fun job for kids, BTW.  So you wound up with a barrel of thick ickywater that you were not allowed to get on you or your clothes.  Let it settle for a hour (we kids all had to go down to the yucky stream to wash up at this point).

The liquid would drain out of bottom of the ashes barrel to the big giant black kettle under it. <-- AHA!  So THAT's what those big black kettles you now see all over as lawn-decor planters were originally for!!

You tested the liquid by grabbing a chickum and taking a feather.  Toss the feather in the liquid.  If the feather dissolves, your liquid is fine.  Otherwise, send it through the ashes again.

Then you added about ten pounds of liquified deer tallow. This is the finest, purest fat you will find anywhere, in case you are interested.  If you have to use pork fat... well, OK, but it aint as good.

Then the kids are up again to stir the mixture in the big black kettle until it gets real gooey.  Kindle the fire under this goopy mess for about an hour.

Pour it out into the cast-iron soap molds and let it harden.  Voila.  Soap.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

Good morning 

had a migraine yesterday and I am in a foggy mess this morning

to bad because there is a lot of watering and weeding to do today and then there are Swedes Projects , like painting the deck today , filling up the raised beds with top soil and then planting them , plus all the regular chores like feeding 6 cats and 11 chickens 

so headache or no headache I am off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> had a migraine yesterday and I am in a foggy mess this morning
> 
> ...


Maybe some caffeine, sugar and a square one would help?  Hope you get to feeling better today big


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

My dad and his best friend telephoned in the Red River. It works better in running water. Mostly it knocks out Catfish because they have a soft spot on the top of their heads. I have seen them bring home a 96 pound Channel Cat and some big Blues too. It's against the law because it stuns and kills smaller fish of all kinds,,but mostly just stuns the fk outta Catfish which is the only big fish it will stun because of the soft spot. My grandfather could kill a catfish with a piece of wire shoved right thru to his brain.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smells like rubber or a tire store this time. That manifolded ugly one is GG4 but there are two GDP in there too also in week 11.
> Same crazy smell as last time after trimming up the one that was ready last week in my spare bathroom/drying area. I’ve got all kinds of weed action in different rooms clones seedlings vegging some for the tent ready to flower some almost ready to pick and some ready to go outside. Can hardly keep up checking on everything.
> hey couldn’t find any monterery spi locally but how about this on Amazon. I have it in my notes from you last year. Also pyganic but don’t see anything in my price range. Will this stuff work?
> View attachment 296886


@bigsur51 what about this stuff. I need to order something. I see caterpillars around and are hoping they don’t like weed. All I have on hand is sevin spray which I use for my tomatoes but don’t know if it’s ok for vegging weed outside. I inspect them several times a day. Have seen some bugs but don’t know if they are good ones tile the assassin bugs that I smashed before I realized they were good for the plant by eating bugs or if they are bad ones. This one I saw yesterday and gave him a pluck too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 what about this stuff. I need to order something. I see caterpillars around and are hoping they don’t like weed. All I have on hand is sevin spray which I use for my tomatoes but don’t know if it’s ok for vegging weed outside. I inspect them several times a day. Have seen some bugs but don’t know if they are good ones tile the assassin bugs that I smashed before I realized they were good for the plant by eating bugs or if they are bad ones. This one I saw yesterday and gave him a pluck too.
> View attachment 296915












another one…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2022)

boo said:


> hmmm, just sayin...finally got stuff done, cleaning ladies did their thing and just left, damn place sparkles and I can see clearly out of all my windows...took 2 ladies 2 days to get the place looking nice, gave them a nice tip and said see ya in a month...good help is hard to find...



We've had the same two cleaning ladies every two weeks for over 30 years and consider it the only way to fly.  We pick and clean up after ourselves, but let them do all the heavy lifting while we do something that we have more fun at.



stain said:


> 1000.oo bucks says you don't miss the HUMIDITY.....





bigsur51 said:


> and the ticks , chiggers , copperheads , water moccasins , and the tornados



Or going to the storm cellar in the middle of the night because of tornadoes.................................



Unca Walt said:


> I HAVE!!  Our farm was three rings.  I was not strong enough to crank it (nor was I allowed to be even near it without a grownup's OK).  But I could stand on the box and turn down the daffodil and put the tulip to my ear and say "hello".



Our first phone was crank and we did get in trouble using it once and pranking the operator, who of course knew exactly which line it was.



WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,for fishing.





pute said:


> Story about a crank phone.  I was fishing with my grandpa, I must have been maybe 6 or 7.  My grand parents were planning a fish fry later that day  we were sent to get the fish.  The fish must have taken the day of cause we weren't  even getting nibbles.  Time passed and it was getting hot and late.  First time I have ever heard my grandpa say "Fk this"!  He reeled in his line and told me to do the same.......we rowed to a  spot with a lot of brush and he dropped something in the water......then rowed to the other side of submerged brush and dropped something else in the water...... Suddenly he got this s-hit eating grin on his face and said WATCH THIS.....he picked up a crank phone and let er go.  BOOM!.....looked like a covey of quail taking off......fish jumping out of the water everywhere.  They were all stunned and we spent the nest few minutes gathering up fish.  I couldn't believe it.
> We had a successful fish fry. I have never seen that done again.





WeedHopper said:


> My dad and his best friend telephoned in the Red River. It works better in running water. Mostly it knocks out Catfish because they have a soft spot on the top of their heads. I have seen them bring home a 96 pound Channel Cat and some big Blues too. It's against the law because it stuns and kills smaller fish of all kinds,,but mostly just stuns the fk outta Catfish which is the only big fish it will stun because of the soft spot. My grandfather could kill a catfish with a piece of wire shoved right thru to his brain.



I remember going "fishing" with Dad, brothers, cronies, and cousins using both seins and a telephone magneto in the Washita River for catfish.  We also caught some huge carp, drum, buffalo, needle nose gar, et al, which we delivered to a group in the poor part of town before skinning and filleting out the cats.  The et al included water moccasins, snapping turtles, which we left behind.





MOI on far right and Dad squatting in the middle.................

58F @ 86% RH, rain with sun breaks late, and predicted to reach 64F.

I finished painting the trim at the duplex and took the rest of the day off to read, walk the sleek sly pup, and catch up on napping.

An empty calendar so more of the same today, except for the painting part...............


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We've had the same two cleaning ladies every two weeks for over 30 years and consider it the only way to fly.  We pick and clean up after ourselves, but let them do all the heavy lifting while we do something that we have more fun at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





great photo GW!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 what about this stuff. I need to order something. I see caterpillars around and are hoping they don’t like weed. All I have on hand is sevin spray which I use for my tomatoes but don’t know if it’s ok for vegging weed outside. I inspect them several times a day. Have seen some bugs but don’t know if they are good ones tile the assassin bugs that I smashed before I realized they were good for the plant by eating bugs or if they are bad ones. This one I saw yesterday and gave him a pluck too.
> View attachment 296915






get rid of that Sevin , it kills honey bees and can be toxic to humans…there is a big debate on the safety of Sevin for humans so I avoid the debate by choosing something more safe , like Spinosad , Azamax , and Pyganic

those three weapons will pretty much insure a bug free garden but , they also kill bees but not as bad as Sevin

use neem oil and or insecticidal soap only if you want to save the bees

its a tough choice , do I kill the good bugs and bad bugs , or , do I take a chance on bad bugs hurting the garden by using only bug safe insecticides

myself , I try to find a happy balance between the two choices , but I am very sad when I see dead bees


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> get rid of that Sevin , it kills honey bees and can be toxic to humans…there is a big debate on the safety of Sevin for humans so I avoid the debate by choosing something more safe , like Spinosad , Azamax , and Pyganic
> 
> those three weapons will pretty much insure a bug free garden but , they also kill bees but not as bad as Sevin
> 
> ...


We have tons of bees of all kinds in our yard as I have flowers blooming all the time. Will this work? If so I will order it today


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have tons of bees of all kinds in our yard as I have flowers blooming all the time. Will this work? If so I will order it today
> View attachment 296924





you needed to order that yesterday but better late than never

i have used Monterey Spinosad for 20 yrs and it always gets the job done , especially effective on trichome worms , the Miller moths lay eggs on cannabis and then turn into worms which bore into the stems and cause the buds to rot….a realmcannabis nightmare if one has an infestation

be sure and apply it regularly right up into the first week of flowering

good stuff


get the 32 oz bottle of concentrate , I use four tablespoons per gallon of water


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you needed to order that yesterday but better late than never
> 
> i have used Monterey Spinosad for 20 yrs and it always gets the job done , especially effective on trichome worms , the Miller moths lay eggs on cannabis and then turn into worms which bore into the stems and cause the buds to rot….a realmcannabis nightmare if one has an infestation
> 
> ...


Thanx big


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big




my pleasure…..I only use Spinosad all year , unless I see spider mites , then I get out the Pyganic and or Azamax , but use it sparingly , only on infected plants , in order to minimize the death of bees and other beneficial insects

i also plant a lot of marigolds around my ganja garden and sunflowers to distract the bugs , they tend to go after the sunflowers and the marigolds are like the sergeant of arms in the garden


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

I've got tons of bees. I never use the seven in flower. As I said in my post. I spray after the pedals have dropped. And I'm pretty sure all pesticides are bad for humans.
I also have Marigolds all around my veggies and weed.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2022)

My outdoor plants have spider mites, and they have buds.  I used neem oil but stop when I saw the buds start to grow.  What would anyone use to kill bugs when plant is in the flowering stage?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure…..I only use Spinosad all year , unless I see spider mites , then I get out the Pyganic and or Azamax , but use it sparingly , only on infected plants , in order to minimize the death of bees and other beneficial insects
> 
> i also plant a lot of marigolds around my ganja garden and sunflowers to distract the bugs , they tend to go after the sunflowers and the marigolds are like the sergeant of arms in the garden


I ordered the spinosad it will be here tomorrow. Will use it and put my new marigolds I planted around them for distraction. So far I haven't seen any caterpillars on them yet. Must have hatched tho as they are everywhere on my porch


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> My outdoor plants have spider mites, and they have buds.  I used neem oil but stop when I saw the buds start to grow.  What would anyone use to kill bugs when plant is in the flowering stage?


About the only thing I would do if it's hot and sunny since it's outside,,, is to water blast them off. I have gotten rid of them that way before on veggies. You have to do it several times for a couple weeks but it worked on my tomatoes and Lemons and I never seen them again on those plants.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> My outdoor plants have spider mites, and they have buds.  I used neem oil but stop when I saw the buds start to grow.  What would anyone use to kill bugs when plant is in the flowering stage?




good question and there is a lot of debate on the topic of what is safe to use on flowering cannabis

personally I have used Safer Soap , an insecticidal soap , and Pyganic during flowering

but NOTHING the last two weeks 

if you are two weeks from harvest I would safer soap , otherwise you can always make hash from your mite infested flowers

or burn them 

I hate spider mites!


----------



## ness (May 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

I spray my veg room once a week with Spinosad.  Love the stuff. I get it in concentrate and mix it...it goes a lot further if you do it that way.  I do use sevin in the veggie garden on plants when they first break ground.  After that it is only insecticidal soap and natural predators like lady bugs.  The only thing that is a real problem here is the fricken Japanese beetle. They are out of control and unstoppable.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

New pans showed up today just in time to use them wow 21 bucks including shipping and free bubble wrap wow


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296916
> View attachment 296916
> View attachment 296916
> 
> another one…


That bottom one is a Venusian Mud Wolf.  Like anacondas, their size is only limited by their age.  You can get rid of them with some jellyflowers and killerwillow buds.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2022)

Going to take a nap.  Happy growing


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Yeah you old ppl better take a nap.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

Good night, Islanders. This little hippie got too much fresh air today. Got my lovely bride cuddled up next to me and fuzzybutt begging for scratches & pets. I'll see ya'll in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## Bubba (May 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the fk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 296798


He must have an enormous franzstouker!

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

Morning everyone believe I'm going to go get the spot more open on the thicker side was gonna put the 9 Chem 91 and the diesel mixes in a different spot but believe it's fine closest house besides mine is 500+ yards away and there not going to have anyone near them so cutting 10 more of the young small pines blocking my sun I'll update grow journal in few hours with progress and pics believe the stunted glue strains I transplanted into the ground benefited alot from baking soda flush and transplanting Friday saw a difference yesterday


----------



## ness (May 16, 2022)

Good morning, Misfits.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Good morning misfits  it’s gonna be a nice day today. New transplants outside seem to be digging their new spots. i love seeing them when looking out the back sliding glass doors. Still unbelievable that having cannabis plants in my backyard is legal. Couldn’t have been a better place and time to retire here.  Today I can finally harvest Ms ugly. She finally told me yesterday that she has given up the fight and is willing to make space for the younger generation. Looking forward to trimming all those brown leaves off and seeing those heavy buds naked. Hope y’all have a good Monday with whatever you have planned


----------



## ness (May 16, 2022)

You to SugmarineGirl.  Enjoy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 16, 2022)

Gooooode mawning ya'll!  Yet another double gorgeous day in Pacific NW Paradise!!

57F @ 77% RH, cloudy with 4mph wind and predicted to reach 61F.

Yesterday was a hoot.  Spottily divided between sunshine and downpour...........

I ended up pulling the grass and weeds out of half our front ornamental garden and will finish the other half today.  I would have finished yesterday but the recycle bin was getting over weight limits for pickup.  Damn if all the extra rain this year didn't equal bunches of extra weeds.

We have our landscaper scheduled for his annual cleanup, but I like to get to the grass and long tap root weeds before them, because they chop it out with a hoe and leave the roots, so it is back shortly with a vengeance.


----------



## stain (May 16, 2022)

A day of climbing up n down ladders with a spark and fire wrench cutting and gluing steel. FR's will be drenched with sweat.....

Will be fighting stem borers with injecting BT into the stem. Already found a feral plant with them.  Seen squash bugs already too. Hate them stinking bugs.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Moanday.  Nice and cool out.  Got the boy opened up and trying to get it cool inside as well.  

Girls are gonna get fed as soon as the lights cover on.  Then it's walk time.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Will be here Thursday.  You are teasing me Hydra.   Supposed to be cold enough to snow this weekend......may have to wait to get it on the water.  You can bet I will test fire just like in the video. 

Walk time.


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

Mmmm mmm mm come to daddy girls


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

That my style


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.


Nah never heard of allergic reaction to trimming hhhmmm maybe just certain strains that have certain turpentines or resins


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.


Have you ever thought about getting one of those auto trimmers? They have gotten cheaper just looked them up could be nice for certain strains that bother you to trim there only 100-200$ and they work alright


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

I think I have a slight allergic reaction to THC anyway. The better the herb the more I cough


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.




yep yep

that happens to me when I trim Jackie-O

i have to wear gloves

but no other plants , yet


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Will be here Thursday.  You are teasing me Hydra.   Supposed to be cold enough to snow this weekend......may have to wait to get it on the water.  You can bet I will test fire just like in the video.
> 
> Walk time.


Do you know how to do videos with your cell phone
You have to post a few when its in barrel and underway on the fish machine


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.


Do you get itchy working on tomato plants?
There is a histamine in they and cannabis has something very similar so Yes you can be allergic
My wife cannot come near me when I am grinding my weed and she cannot pick tomatoes either without getting slight rash and itchy,
Be careful you said to me something early today that could also be triggered .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep yep
> 
> that happens to me when I trim Jackie-O
> 
> ...


Just finished. Got all the ugly off  Actually that manifold thing did pretty good. Will try it again with another unruly clone. Got a decent yield of some strange smell I know you’re gonna ask big what’s it smell like…. I’m like one that’s been in the perfume store to long right now. I’ll let you know how the drying room smells in a couple days  I think I’m air stoned from the smell tho


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking a break from trimming. Anyone ever experienced allergic reaction while trimming?  It happened to me on my first grow. At first I noticed my nose running a bit then my chest felt heavy scaring me a bit so I finished up trimming with a mask. This GG4 I’m trimming now did the same thing but within minutes of starting to trim. These buds are super heavy and sticky and the smell I can bet they smell it on the street in front of my house. Much more fragrant than any other of my weed so far. I went ahead and put on a mask so I didn’t have a heart attack or anything but I gotta say it’s keeping me from becoming “one with my plants” as big would say.  Will take a picture when I’m done. This smoke is gonna be good I can tell by just holding it.


Signs You May Be Allergic To Marijuana - Marijuana Doctors


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just finished. Got all the ugly off  Actually that manifold thing did pretty good. Will try it again with another unruly clone. Got a decent yield of some strange smell I know you’re gonna ask big what’s it smell like…. I’m like one that’s been in the perfume store to long right now. I’ll let you know how the drying room smells in a couple days  I think I’m air stoned from the smell tho
> View attachment 297055
> View attachment 297056


Nice Manifold , But I think you were suppose to leave a few leaves LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just finished. Got all the ugly off  Actually that manifold thing did pretty good. Will try it again with another unruly clone. Got a decent yield of some strange smell I know you’re gonna ask big what’s it smell like…. I’m like one that’s been in the perfume store to long right now. I’ll let you know how the drying room smells in a couple days  I think I’m air stoned from the smell tho
> View attachment 297055
> View attachment 297056


I'll be right over I'll bring my Pipe


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Do you get itchy working on tomato plants?
> There is a histamine in they and cannabis has something very similar so Yes you can be allergic
> My wife cannot come near me when I am grinding my weed and she cannot pick tomatoes either without getting slight rash and itchy,
> Be careful you said to me something early today that could also be triggered .


Sometimes when I pick veggies they itch a bit from the little hairs in them but the weed doesn’t itch just makes it harder to breath didn’t want the hubs to call for an ambulance and blow my cover so I just wore a cloth mask which still let some of the smell in I’m glad. Taking another break now befor I put it on the drying rack


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Nice Manifold , But I think you were suppose to leave a few leaves LOL






this is the start of that plant. I took some ribbing for doing this.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297058
> 
> this is the start of that plant. I took some ribbing for doing this.


Thats cause we Love Ya


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Signs You May Be Allergic To Marijuana - Marijuana Doctors


Interesting read


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Interesting read


I use to be a Doctor
But had to quit, My bedside manor was horrible.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Oh gosh there is a storm passing thru with 55 mph winds my poor plants are getting their first scary storm. Hope they don’t break. My poor dog is worried


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

^^^^Today it ain't like that......they let the schools do it.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Have you ever thought about getting one of those auto trimmers? They have gotten cheaper just looked them up could be nice for certain strains that bother you to trim there only 100-200$ and they work alright


I seen this homemade job online. Pretty sweet


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

Now tha


SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297058
> 
> this is the start of that plant. I took some ribbing for doing this.


Well, I think you are a fargin genius, taking that cut-off asparagus and getting twenny pounds of bud offa it.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I seen this homemade job online. Pretty sweet



Wow.  From what I have heard of sticky, aching fingers from trimming... this looks like a quantum-leap improvement.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Have you ever thought about getting one of those auto trimmers? They have gotten cheaper just looked them up could be nice for certain strains that bother you to trim there only 100-200$ and they work alright


You mean the ones that have a battery rechargeable. I’ve seen those they are sweet maybe Santa will bring me one. Was thinking of asking for new clippers and gloves for our anniversary . I’m a practical girl tho but those auto clippers look like they save a lot of hand strain. Depending on the day trimming can cause some hand cramping for me.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

If you don't mind losing a ton of trichomes, power trimmers are the way to go. They really beat up a bud.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 297050
> View attachment 297051


Where did I hide that report button?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now tha
> 
> Well, I think you are a fargin genius, taking that cut-off asparagus and getting twenny pounds of bud offa it.


Thanks Unca. That means a lot coming from you I’m so glad I did the experiment now for sure. This plant was an unruly clone that I was having trouble with uneven nodes that was driving me crazy. I guess I got stoned enough one night to chop her off at the neck to try doing the mainline thing on her. The MP site was not impressed at all with it except for big who gave me confidence that I could make it happen. Had other PH issues with her by my own fault but now she’s in the drying rack. Looking forward to smoking my first doobie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you don't mind losing a ton of trichomes, power trimmers are the way to go. They really beat up a bud.


I don’t really like a beat up bud but I can see how it would be handy. I usually trim close to the bud but don’t dig out any sugar leaf in the way. I just smoke it up so I don’t think I’m ready to lose a ton of trichomes into the trim pan that I could be smoking. I will probably get another manual pair again as trimming is the best part for me ti enjoy what I was waiting for. Now how long my hands hold up is another story… there may be one in my future


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Wow.  From what I have heard of sticky, aching fingers from trimming... this looks like a quantum-leap improvement.


I cant see myself doing this tho it’s a good idea probably had some good weed when thinking it up. One plant a day helps.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I cant see myself doing this tho it’s a good idea probably had some good weed when thinking it up. One plant a day helps.


 How bad was the storm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How bad was the storm


Everything made it tho I’ve decided to get four of those tall tomato cages to tie them off to. We don’t get wind like that a lot but I need something anyway to help them spread out and give them support   I was going to use a roll of wire I have but the cages will work better and our local hardware Taylor “do me” center will like the money


----------



## stain (May 16, 2022)

17 feral males pulled and that was just the 1st garden... Need to check the ones down back. Didn't get the cee purlin till late. Only got the joists painted. Will try to hang them in the morning.

Most of these were males. Only 2 plants left.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Wish it would have been the other way around for ya.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

Rotten luck


----------



## stain (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Rotten luck



You would think that but I'm still WAY over my numbers lol. There was a few 3 footers and looked great too.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

I have cut way back this summer.  I simply can't keep up with inside and outside chores and find time to fish anymore. Don't have the stamina any more.  Will light things up again in a couple of months.  Clones first so this will take some time.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Got new neighbors moving in across the road. They started at 15:00 and are still at it. The whole end of the road is lit up like a football field. Judging by what I saw them unpacking, I'd say it's gonna be beans again this year. 

Old Hen prefers beans. When the corn gets high, I start warning her about "He who walks between the rows". That, and the creak monster keeps her on her toes.


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

Well I'm going to transplant solocup plants into a little bit bigger pot for them to grow for the next 2 weeks until I throw them in the ground then water the tomatoe plants and get ready to go to the doctor then the neurologist hope everyone had a good night sleep and have a good day everyone ✌ ✌


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

Morning misfits. Another nice day here today. Plan on trimming the last two plants now finally ready and putting them in the drying room. Will do a major cleaning in the flower tent to get it ready for a couple plants to veg out till I fill out the tent then put them in flower. I’m also gonna run the veg tent in flower with three other plants just to see how that MARS hydro light does in flower as compared to the spider farmer light. outside plants did well even after a really bad wind rain storm yesterday. Will be getting some cages for them to lean on an so I can better get all the bud sites exposed to the sunshine. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2022)

Gooooode mawning ya'll! 48F @ 75% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 63F rat cheer in gawd's country.

I finished weeding the front and side ornamental gardens. Always refreshing to hear the comments by passerbys (usually kindly little old ladies) as I strive dilligently in and about thereof to outsmart the grass and weeds. My favorite is, "You always have the nicest yard."

We got a video of our old bee hive being relocated into its new digs in the west hills and they are also doing well. Our new hive is so busy that there is barely room for the bees to pass as they come and go through the hive front door. New home, empty cupards, and no furniture. Time to hustle....................


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Morning gang. Hope yall have a wonderful day. 
Ill be here at the VA trying to finish up this fking project.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning gang. Hope yall have a wonderful day.
> Ill be here at the VA trying to finish up this fking project.


Crack that whip
Be one with the Pute, Morning Bro


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Ive got some really good contractors. The only ones that ive had any problems with is these fking painters. They suck. I know painting. I owned my own paint company for almost 30 yrs. These fkers wouldnt have lasted a day with me. Pisses me off because i cant throw the bastards off my job due to government contracts.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive got some really good contractors. The only ones that ive had any problems with is these fking painters. They suck. I know painting. I owned my own paint company for almost 30 yrs. These fkers wouldnt have lasted a day with me. Pisses me off because i cant throw the bastards off my job due to government contracts.


Sucks 
And the worst part is they prob know they are **** ups and just do not care
Quility of most civil workers seem these days


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Hey @WeedHopper did you get your yearly invitation to go on an all-expense paid fishing trip on the USS PUTES yet?
Mine came last week I forgot to tell you guys


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Need more coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

You gonna be Putes b.itch iffen ya get on a boat out in the middle of a lake with him.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Need more coffee
> View attachment 297125




please send this coffee girl over to my place stat

i carried a truck load of bags of soil yesterday and my back is barking like a big dog and this coffee girl can rub away my pain!

and make coffee!


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You gonna be Putes b.itch iffen ya get on a boat out in the middle of a lake with him.


I guess someone will have to tell me what to expect and how to react


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning gang. Hope yall have a wonderful day.
> Ill be here at the VA trying to finish up this fking project.




and I’m sure you will make sure they do a good job cause us old soldiers are gonna need a good place to visit when we get down

salute and thank you Mr Weeds for having high standards and doing things the right way!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

stain said:


> 17 feral males pulled and that was just the 1st garden... Need to check the ones down back. Didn't get the cee purlin till late. Only got the joists painted. Will try to hang them in the morning.
> 
> Most of these were males. Only 2 plants left.
> View attachment 297083






been there done that , especially with volunteers 

start out with over a 100 plants and end up with 14…..it happens


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Brother this place depresses the fk out of me because of what i see these poor Vets going thru. They are all fked up and its like nobody outside these walls gives a shit what they gave up so that the assholes could be free. They are treated with respect here at this Dallas VA. Makes me proud to know at least these ppl care.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother this place depresses the fk out of me because of what i see these poor Vets going thru. They are all fked up and its like nobody outside these walls gives a shit what they gave up so that the assholes could be free. They are treated with respect here at this Dallas VA. Makes me proud to know at least these ppl care.


Shake a few hands and thk them all for me


----------



## stain (May 17, 2022)

OH my my...time to get HIGH!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Thats a puzzle for some ppl.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Morning...funny stain. Having my first cup.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive got some really good contractors. The only ones that ive had any problems with is these fking painters. They suck. I know painting. I owned my own paint company for almost 30 yrs. These fkers wouldnt have lasted a day with me. Pisses me off because i cant throw the bastards off my job due to government contracts.



Because of our government contracts and good practice, we typically got three quotes, but after working with a contractor base for a few contracts, it refined down to a small group who were successful bidders, usually they ones that I worked well with and insured that they were profitable, so they didn't throw a huge fudge factor into their bids.  No complicated plan survives intact, so there are always add-ons and deletions, which I administered fairly so that they grew to trust me.  

The eight manufacturing facilities that I was responsible for were all in the state of Oregon, all but one in Portland or outlying communities, so I was able to refine my central contractor pool to eliminate the losers and developed some dynamite teams.  It was when we brought in unknown suppliers that things sometimes got dicey, which the contractor team was sometimes called upon to save the day in the eleventh hour and always rose to the challenge.  

I learned later that the contractors have a factor for each engineer or engineering program manager, depending on their experience working with him.  I had the lowest contingency factor in our group because they learned my projects were well organized and knew I would treat them fairly if things went sideways.    

I have to say that amongst the contractors that I worked with, the painters were the least dependable and organized.  I came to believe it had something to do with the long-term effect of the fumes that they were breathing.  

I also had worse luck managing programs at the out-of-town facility where I used more unknown and untried vendors.  I don't envy you managing vendors spread out the way you are.............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> been there done that , especially with volunteers start out with over a 100 plants and end up with 14…..it happens



Most of my growing has been from clones, but I have only gotten about 50% females starting from seeds.................



stain said:


> View attachment 297130



Any fool can see that it is not turned on, because the lighted switch isn't lit up.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

I want to know How finding UFO's is going to fix the gas prices


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooooode mawning ya'll! 48F @ 75% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 63F rat cheer in gawd's country.


You must be on the same parallel as Michigan. The weather today is a carbon copy.


WeedHopper said:


> You gonna be Putes b.itch iffen ya get on a boat out in the middle of a lake with him.


Ahh, the old suck or swim ploy? Take your water wings, Hydra!


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Oh crap I thought I did


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You must be on the same parallel as Michigan. The weather today is a carbon copy.
> 
> Ahh, the old suck or swim ploy? Take your water wings, Hydra!


I was born in water


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

You 're a bunch of sick fkrs


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

pute said:


> You 're a bunch of sick fkrs


That is why we are Yours, and deep down you secretly Love Us all
Even Me


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Yes they are.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes they are.


Pretty sure he was including you too


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Why i never.


----------



## ness (May 17, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2022)

Good morning, Miss Ness. Hope you're having a great day so far. I gotta get my fanny outside and do some "W". Since retiring, I just can't bring myself to use the W word.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

There she is miss @ness2 Hope you have a great day


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

I can feel the Love in the room
Watch out Hoppers will be looking for a Reach around


----------



## ness (May 17, 2022)

Morning Hippie I did a little weeding yesterday not much this year.  

Watered outside girls.  Inside girls are sleeping and getting pots ready to plant 3 Baby Yoda OG 11 x Grape Dosi Breath Fem Auto's that Carty has gifted me.


----------



## ness (May 17, 2022)

Having a great day.


----------



## ness (May 17, 2022)

What's cooking.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Gonna get my walk in before it gets to hot.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive got some really good contractors. The only ones that ive had any problems with is these fking painters. They suck. I know painting. I owned my own paint company for almost 30 yrs. These fkers wouldnt have lasted a day with me. Pisses me off because i cant throw the bastards off my job due to government contracts.


Could mention it to their immediate supervisor on the lowdown what you don’t like about it. They don’t like a bad report card…


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2022)

Well... an update:  

I am still alive.  Check.

I just got done (halfway) cleaning out the gutters at the Chateau.  Fargin eucalyptus trees have leaves that really cake down well enough to require a two-handed lift to get them out of the gutters.  And they make more leaves per unit area than anything else.

I filled two big black garbage bags with yukky muckleaf crap.  And now I am stiff in every joint but one.  Got the second half yet to do.  Left the ladder out there to goad me on the morrow to complete the job.

The sun is up, so it is pushing 90F right now.  Lovely weather, but not to labor in. And I can't even ease off a tad with a Gin Atomic. <-- No mo' booze for Hisself, dammit.

At least I had an audience:  Fancy Pants watched me the whole time.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... an update:
> 
> I am still alive.  Check.
> 
> ...


Be careful Old man
Im hiring a guy this year


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning misfits. Another nice day here today. Plan on trimming the last two plants now finally ready and putting them in the drying room. Will do a major cleaning in the flower tent to get it ready for a couple plants to veg out till I fill out the tent then put them in flower. I’m also gonna run the veg tent in flower with three other plants just to see how that MARS hydro light does in flower as compared to the spider farmer light. outside plants did well even after a really bad wind rain storm yesterday. Will be getting some cages for them to lean on an so I can better get all the bud sites exposed to the sunshine. Hope everyone has a great day


I will do your trimming for you for $20/Hr.  I cannot afford more than that.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Off to Verizon to get some issues with Mrs Putes phone worked out.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 17, 2022)

my appologies for not being around much as of late, been really busy...between 2.5 hours every other day at the gym and loading and unloading trailers and hauling stuff around has got me crazy...I just now peeked at the garden, lucky for me no work thee tonight...grilling a flank steak and pretending it's a slab of joe's azz makes me smile...fugg joe and his ilk...


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Poor woman 26 yrs young and has sex with one 17yr old life is ruined


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Welcome back ya O'l fart.  Busy time of year for me as well.  Who is joe?


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Poor woman 26 yrs young and has sex with one 17yr old life is ruined
> 
> View attachment 297212


With  a berthing person or a man who identifies as a woman and was he pregnant?


----------



## stain (May 17, 2022)

Sexual harassment should be graded instead of reported.....


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

stain said:


> Sexual harassment should be graded instead of reported.....


Shes Tall Prob the schools BB captain


----------



## boo (May 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Welcome back ya O'l fart.  Busy time of year for me as well.  Who is joe?


earl's younger brother...silly me, forgot what page I was on...I'm tellin ya, that girl crush is some potent smoke...see what it makes me do...


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Easy to get lost in here now days eh?   Gotta look over your shoulder at all times.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Watching hockey with one eye open.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2022)

_"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles."_ <-- Manuel Labor, the old Messican Philosopher


----------



## stain (May 18, 2022)

Record heat today here among the oaktrees. Off to climb up n down the ladders. Where are the anti gravity boots that were predicted to have by now???


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Easy to get lost in here now days eh?   Gotta look over your shoulder at all times.


Seems to be The Way of the World these days
Hey at least Gas is still under 6 bucks today NOT................


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

stain said:


> Record heat today here among the oaktrees. Off to climb up n down the ladders. Where are the anti gravity boots that were predicted to have by now???
> 
> View attachment 297236


But you if you fuk with her babies she'll fuk ya up when she catches ya.
The Turtle always wins the race.


----------



## ness (May 18, 2022)

Morning Island Of Misfits.  Having trouble figuring what to do first.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Island Of Misfits.  Having trouble figuring what to do first.



coffee or cannabis , tough choice for sure….or a beer lol


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2022)

Gooooode mawning masterful brothers and sister women of pulchritude!  What a gaugus new morning in rainy Pacific NW Paradise!!

51F @ 66% RH, mo rain with 5 mph wind, and predicted to soar to 55F in the heat of the day.

I packed up my son's fishing gear that he left behind and shipped it to him in Louisiana.  Geeezus, $276 boxing and shipping, plus another $50 for insurance.  Happy 53rd birthday Son One.

Payback time, so I invited my Cordon Bleu chef friend for breakfast, and I will be fixing Cottage Eggs with accoutrements for him and Grayfox.

A dental appointment this afternoon to try and get this new upper plate right.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

a rare sight around here


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> coffee or cannabis , tough choice for sure….or a beer lol


Cannabis and coffee, or cannabis and beer for breakfast works fine for me.


----------



## ness (May 18, 2022)

More coffee than alittle yard work before the heat hits.

I wonder how much it cost to charge your electric car up.  Ford has the 150 electric trucks out.  They are adverting all over the TV.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> More coffee than alittle yard work before the heat hits.
> 
> I wonder how much it cost to charge your electric car up.  Ford has the 150 electric trucks out.  They are adverting all over the TV.


Never knuckle under , that is what they want you to think , everyone will run out and try and buy Ecars and then Gas prices will drop like a rock.......... A Mirical


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

Gas just went over $4/gal here.  Thanks big guy.  How high will it go....only the Shadow knows.  That is actually the teleprompter guy.  Probably walking the line but this inflation is ridiculous.  Minor rant....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I wonder how much it cost to charge your electric car up.  Ford has the 150 electric trucks out.  They are adverting all over the TV.



Don't know anything about the new F-150's but when I was driving to Tualatin five days a week and bought our 2013 Ford Focus electric, our electric bill went up $50 and gas bill dropped $200.  With no travel to Tualatin, our electric bill for a 1900 ft2 house and the Focus now runs less than $80/mo. with electric cooking and gas hot water and heating.

As a bonus, maintenance cost has been tire replacement and rotation for the first 50K miles.

We keep the 1995 Jeep GC for hauling and long trips, which required less than 1,000 miles the last two years.  All of the rest of our traveling has been electric.



TheBlackHydra said:


> Never knuckle under , that is what they want you to think , everyone will run out and try and buy Ecars and then Gas prices will drop like a rock.......... A Mirical



Maybe not.  The existing national infrastructure is unable to support the existing load plus the cars, and once we start taking away the coal and gas fired electrical plants, as well as saving the Salmon by taking out all the hydroelectric dams, we will need more gasoline to run the home generators needed to keep the electric cars charged.

Take out natural gas heating and add that load to the electrical grid to further put it in perspective.

What is the overall plan, or are we working things out as they pop up??

51F @ 66% RH, mo rain with 5 mph wind, and predicted to soar to 55F in the heat of the day.

I packed up my son's fishing gear that he left behind and shipped it to him in Louisiana.  Geeezus, $276 boxing and shipping, plus another $50 for insurance.  Happy 53rd birthday Son One.

Payback time, so I invited my Cordon Bleu chef friend for breakfast and I will be fixing Cottage Eggs with accoutrements for him and Grayfox.

A dental appointment this afternoon to try and get this new upper plate right.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

Now this is a cool forum pic Maybe? LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cannabis and coffee, or cannabis and beer for breakfast works fine for me.







this is about all the beer this carbon unit can take

otherwise , I am allergic to alcohol , every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is about all the beer this carbon unit can take
> 
> otherwise , I am allergic to alcohol , every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs
> 
> ...


Thats Good Stuff


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

A 4 pack costs 20 dollars ?
Inflation just wait until a bar draft beer costs 10 dollars


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is about all the beer this carbon unit can take
> 
> otherwise , I am allergic to alcohol , every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs
> 
> ...


Would be much better if it had Cannabis in it


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A 4 pack costs 20 dollars ?
> Inflation just wait until a bar draft beer costs 10 dollars




funny , but I just asked Swede how much do we pay for those 4 packs?

I asked her because I don’t hardly ever pay attention to price , if I want something I usually just buy it

Swede’s answer?

I don’t know , never really paid attention

we both cracked up and then I looked up the price of a 4 pack on Amazon

$17.99

we both laughed again and decided that the next time we are in the grocery store that we will pay attention and see what the price is


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Would be much better if it had Cannabis in it




for sure , infused

but yeah , we would usually be smoking a joint and washing it down wit that ginger beer


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for sure , infused
> 
> but yeah , we would usually be smoking a joint and washing it down wit that ginger beer


Then they can charge 2 xs the amount
Put some diesel bud in it and charge triple


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

$4.99 a 4 pk on amazon
wonder if it tastes similar?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

Sweet!

we would give that a try for sure

we have bough Fever Tree seltzer water with quinine in the past and it was good

our favorite is Q Tonic Water with quinine

we mix one bottle of Q with a freshly squeezed lime and a shot of Beefeaters gin and that is some good medicine


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> we would give that a try for sure
> 
> ...


Great Desert drink for sure  Was my fav G N Ts


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

GW, what's a cottage egg? Inquiring minds need to know. 

It was supposed to start raining at 07:00 this morning. I got the birds fed and looked out the window. Looked like it could rain any minute, but wasn't. Hopped on the tractor and blasted out my last two acres without one drop of rain to spoil it. Sometimes the Hippie wins one.

Currently making some hash browns for the Old Hen and me. Tried out a new mandolin that does a fantastic job of shredding potatoes and thumbs. Old Hen comes in and says, "Isn't this what you're supposed to hold the spuds with?" and shows me a little plastic contraption with spikes in it.

Yeah, now ya tell me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

That's what my parents called a "tune up".


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2022)

And mine called, "Go get the belt."


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

I never spanked my little girl.  I told her to go and get my belt, wait in the bedroom and I would just sit there for 15 minutes or so and let her sweat.  Then I would let her off the hook.  Worked great the first time .....not so good after that.   Good thing she was a good kid and no need to do it.  

Now after she went to college she turned into a party animal and could have received daily spankings......Ha ha.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)

My sons were so hard headed an ass whipping didnt do shit but make me mad because i was having to do it,,,, so i got smart and started taking shit away from them and grounding their ass,,, and they decided to abide by my rules. Well mostly anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> More coffee than alittle yard work before the heat hits.
> 
> I wonder how much it cost to charge your electric car up.  Ford has the 150 electric trucks out.  They are adverting all over the TV.


Just picture what has _happened already_:  A traffic accident in the snow on the superhighway.  All traffic stopped cold.  ESPECIALLY cold were the flaming arseholes who were in rudimentary electric vehicles...

...Because their batteries died.  Guess whut that caused?  Instead of just having to clear an accident in a snowstorm, the flamidiots in their now wrecked batteries have to be rescued one at a fargin time.

NOBODY ever noticed that snow falls in many places around the country in winter when they made their sales pitches.

And they coulda had 1000 fargin charging trucks... No use.  Unless they were charging hoppacopters that could hover over a line of bumper-to-bumper cars.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I never spanked my little girl.  I told her to go and get my belt, wait in the bedroom and I would just sit there for 15 minutes or so and let her sweat.  Then I would let her off the hook.  Worked great the first time .....not so good after that.   Good thing she was a good kid and no need to do it.
> 
> Now after she went to college she turned into a party animal and could have received daily spankings......Ha ha.


That is exactly why I have two sons.***  When they came home with torn shirt, I would say, "What happened to your shirt?"

If your daughter comes home thataway, the same words would be _screamed_ in panic.

***I put the request in with the Scottish Witch, and she granted it.


----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> More coffee than alittle yard work before the heat hits.
> 
> I wonder how much it cost to charge your electric car up.  Ford has the 150 electric trucks out.  They are adverting all over the TV.




The information about the purchasers of these electric trucks is that 70% are millineal yuppish types that never owned a truck .. so you get 230 miles on a full charge just for the weight of your vehicle but dummies will load the beds up and then only get 115 miles per charge .. 

coffee is good for the body, mind and spirit  ..


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> The information about the purchasers of these electric trucks is that 70% are millineal yuppish types that never owned a truck .. so you get 230 miles on a full charge just for the weight of your vehicle but dummies will load the beds up and then only get 115 miles per charge ..
> 
> coffee is good for the body, mind and spirit  ..


Over priced Golf carts


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> The information about the purchasers of these electric trucks is that 70% are millineal yuppish types that never owned a truck .. so you get 230 miles on a full charge just for the weight of your vehicle but dummies will load the beds up and then only get 115 miles per charge ..
> 
> coffee is good for the body, mind and spirit  ..


And, you can knock that down by half when you're in a Michigan winter and get hit by an Artic vortex. I don't imagine an August summer day in Texass with the air on wide open hauling a load will be much better.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

Well shipmates, I hate to be a wimp, but the Sand Man is beating me to death. I guess I got too much fresh air this morning mowing the back field. Give yourselves a big hug for me (I said hug, not tug, Hopper) and I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well shipmates, I hate to be a wimp, but the Sand Man is beating me to death. I guess I got too much fresh air this morning mowing the back field. Give yourselves a big hug for me (I said hug, not tug, Hopper) and I'll see you all in the morning.



its morning , where you at?

Zbreakfast of champions!…..peach pie and Dunkin Donut coffee!


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Had to Hide the hole


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Cold Pizza in the morning


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Hope yall have a great day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. Hope yall have a great day.


You Too Brother


----------



## stain (May 19, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Cold Pizza in the morning
> View attachment 297385


One of my favorite breakfast foods


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Cold Pizza in the morning
> View attachment 297385






yer killing me!


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> One of my favorite breakfast foods


I get it once a year after my yearly physical as a reward


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, what's a cottage egg? Inquiring minds need to know.



Over easy eggs stuffed and covered with cottage cheese mixed with finely chopped sweet onions, with a sprinkle of Salad Elegance over the top.



pute said:


> I never spanked my little girl.  I told her to go and get my belt, wait in the bedroom and I would just sit there for 15 minutes or so and let her sweat.  Then I would let her off the hook.  Worked great the first time .....not so good after that.   Good thing she was a good kid and no need to do it.  Now after she went to college she turned into a party animal and could have received daily spankings......Ha ha.



I was unmercifully physically abused by my mother growing up and my dad only tore into me twice, but I was left bruised and bleeding, soooo I never laid a hand on either of my children to break the cycle of abuse.  Since my ex-wife had custody, they were typically on good enough behavior when we were visiting that it wasn't necessary.

I did take a belt to the 17 year old son of the woman I was living with as a last resort, after in desperation I told him he wasn't too big to spank and he told me I wasn't big enough.  Unfortunately it didn't have the desired effect and instead he wanted to kill me in retaliation.

I've come to believe the truth is somewhere in the middle.  Nothing focuses the mind and attention as fast as a swat across the butt, but beatings as the answer to every infraction just made me tougher, resentful and more sneaky, besides diminishing my regard for my parents.



patwi said:


> The information about the purchasers of these electric trucks is that 70% are millineal yuppish types that never owned a truck .. so you get 230 miles on a full charge just for the weight of your vehicle but dummies will load the beds up and then only get 115 miles per charge ..





Hippie420 said:


> And, you can knock that down by half when you're in a Michigan winter and get hit by an Artic vortex. I don't imagine an August summer day in Texass with the air on wide open hauling a load will be much better.



Having driven an all-electric for a few years, I can affirm that the rated range is a number calculated in Heaven.  Our 2013 Focus is old technology and only rated for 77 miles range.  I infer that is based on a flat track at a standard temperature and speed, because it is less if you drive hills, cold weather, or fast.

The thing is a computer on wheels, so it keep track of how and where you drive, computes average mileage, and when you turn it on it tells you about how far you can expect to drive based on the temperature and your past driving record.

The Joker in the deck is regeneration because every time you let up on the gas petal it recharges the battery, as well as when you apply the brakes short of a panic stop.  I've been at the top of Sylvan pass showing less that 10 miles remaining charge and arrive home 12 miles later with over 20 miles reserve left.

The Jeep is our saving grace when we need it, but it has seen less than 1000 miles for the last two years, with most of the mileage on the Focus.  I have a hard time envisioning and electric truck doing the same job I have typically used my trucks for and the places I have taken them.

Goooode mawning!  47F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 55F heah.

Hee, hee, hee, I made cottage eggs for breakfast, and I forgot to warm my cottage cheese to room temperature before mixing in the finely chopped Walla Walla Sweet onion and adding it to the eggs.  While my chef friend joining us was polite and kind enough to clean his plate, there were no compliments passed.

Making my new upper plate work without removing the remaining two implants is getting problematic and vee vil zee.................  Yesterday's adjustment helped, but I fear not enough................


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Over easy eggs stuffed and covered with cottage cheese mixed with finely chopped sweet onions, with a sprinkle of Salad Elegance over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry GW , I too was beaten as a child (really) My Mom would grab anything she could in reaching distance (plates fishing poles broom handle) 
no wonder we are all so screwy.
I wonder what they did to hopper ?


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Now I want another slice, may top the next with fried eggs


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Morning Misfits. I am not a cold Pizza fan. 
I was abused as a child....that is why I never touched my daughter...there are other ways to discipline a child.

Hot, windy and dry here today.  Snow tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)

Damnt. And i ate a Sausage,Egg and cheese biscuit instead of cold pizza.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sorry GW , I too was beaten as a child (really) My Mom would grab anything she could in reaching distance (plates fishing poles broom handle)
> no wonder we are all so screwy.
> I wonder what they did to hopper ?


My mom was crazy abusive too. Maybe it came from her raising idk but I couldnt wait to leave the house and vowed as a little girl to never treat my kids like that.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt. And i ate a Sausage,Egg and cheese biscuit instead of cold pizza.


NORMY comes from being beaten with a baseball bat I bet


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Men cannot get pregnant any longer Imagine that...........................
Will wonders never cease.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

^^^^ Almost looks like Boos pic of he penis he posted LOL^^^^


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Now Lets see Im sure someone will call me mean now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sorry GW , I too was beaten as a child (really) My Mom would grab anything she could in reaching distance (plates fishing poles broom handle) no wonder we are all so screwy. I wonder what they did to hopper ?



Always "the belt" with me and my three sisters.  If one of us did something covert and wouldn't own up to it, we were all beaten in rotation until one of us did own up to it.  Not necessarily the guilty party.  If we weren't near "the belt", we were told what was coming and waited until we got home.

We once hid "the belt" and Mom found another one that hurt worse, so we found the old one. 



pute said:


> Morning Misfits. I am not a cold Pizza fan. I was abused as a child....that is why I never touched my daughter...there are other ways to discipline a child.





SubmarineGirl said:


> My mom was crazy abusive too. Maybe it came from her raising idk but I couldnt wait to leave the house and vowed as a little girl to never treat my kids like that.



My mother was abused growing up as well and while my father wasn't particularly, they both grew up in tough times during the Great Depression and suriving WW2, which left them both mentally and physically scarred. 

Dad's mother was the disciplinarian growing up and his dad was ultra-busy trying to support his family so not available for nurturing, so Dad let Mom beat us and was just mentally abusive until he went off the deep end, exacerbated by this PTSD from WW-2. 

We are the sum total of our past existences.  By the standards of the day my parents were super "strict", but by todays standards we would be taken away from them and they may been locked up.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. I am not a cold Pizza fan.
> I was abused as a child....that is why I never touched my daughter...there are other ways to discipline a child.
> 
> Hot, windy and dry here today.  Snow tomorrow.


Me, too. My daughter was a good kid. I never had to raise a hand to her. I always took the time to tell her what she'd done wrong, why it wasn't acceptable, and reassured to her that she was still loved, no matter what.

My folks were born during the Great Depression. Mom's family had seven kids, and Pappy's had five. Times were hard. You didn't have time to reason with a misbehaving child; you beat them. Quick, simple, and effective.

Got most of my beatings from Mom, but the Old Man's were the ones that brought blood and bruises. Some I had coming. Some I didn't. I can't imagine what a three year old boy could do to warrant his bare legs being striped with a leather belt, but it happened.

It stopped with me. I remember one time that, as a teenager, I would sleep the sleep of the dead. Mom apparently tried to wake me up for school. The Old Man pulled the covers back and had three lashes with that damned belt across my back before I woke up and realized what was happening. Had to soak my shirt off in the shower after I got to school when I went to dress for Phys Ed 'cause it had stuck to my wounds. 

Fast forward 35 years. My daughter is in the same mode. Old Hen had repeatedly tried to wake her up. Me, being the mean old bastard I am, went into the bathroom, got a washcloth, ran warm water on it, and gently washed her pretty little face, all the time talking baby talk to my precious teenage little girl. 
Same results. Kid's awake. No pain. No hurt feelings. No blood. No frowns, just smiles.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Always "the belt" with me and my three sisters.  If one of us did something covert and wouldn't own up to it, we were all beaten in rotation until one of us did own up to it.  Not necessarily the guilty party.  If we weren't near "the belt", we were told what was coming and waited until we got home.
> 
> We once hid "the belt" and Mom found another one that hurt worse, so we found the old one.
> 
> ...


Dang Brother almost the same story here.
Except I did get the Iron cord (electrical cord and anything handy broken over my head) my TBI started long before suffering my head trauma.)


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

None of us had it as bad as Walt. Remember when his dad would run over his legs with the Buick 'cause he didn't do his chores?


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> None of us had it as bad as Walt. Remember when his dad would run over his legs with the Buick 'cause he didn't do his chores?


I thought it was the ww2 Sherman the tracks hurt


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. My daughter was a good kid. I never had to raise a hand to her. I always took the time to tell her what she'd done wrong, why it wasn't acceptable, and reassured to her that she was still loved, no matter what.
> 
> My folks were born during the Great Depression. Mom's family had seven kids, and Pappy's had five. Times were hard. You didn't have time to reason with a misbehaving child; you beat them. Quick, simple, and effective.
> 
> ...



Hee, hee, hee, I did a similar thing in a Paris bar to wake a fellow American passed out at the bar and unresponsive to the bar tender.  I placed a ice cold towel at the base of his neck and he was awake almost immediately.



TheBlackHydra said:


> I thought it was the ww2 Sherman the tracks hurt



I thought he fought in the Spanish American and WW-1 wars???


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

I was hands down the swat king at school.  Nobody got as many swats asI did in my 4 years at high school.  I got in some kind of trouble every day.  I was the class clown  and always doing something mischievous.  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)

There are spankings and there are beatings. The spankings just gets their attention when they are little. The beatings is total complete bullshit and doesn't do anything but piss them off and make them mean as a mother fker. I never beat my kids. They got spankings a few times when they were little but that was it. I found taking the shit they liked away from them and love worked fine for me. My Dad whipped my ass pretty good a few times until my Mom threatened to shoot his ass if he did it again, and that stopped. And what few ass beatings i got didnt do shit but piss me off.
As for the paddle in school. Same shit different moron. That didnt stop me in the least. All it did was make me want to beat the fkers ass when i got bigger.
The paddle or lack there of is not the problem in schools. The problem is idiot teachers and their fking Unions and shitty parents and no PTA.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, I did a similar thing in a Paris bar to wake a fellow American passed out at the bar and unresponsive to the bar tender.  I placed a ice cold towel at the base of his neck and he was awake almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he fought in the Spanish American and WW-1 wars???


OK would have been this one


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Got the front and back yard mowed again. This crap won't stop 'til the snow flies. Look up as I'm making another pass, and here's the Old Hen with a weed whacker, heading down the driveway. I yelled at her and pointed back to the house. She points to the mailbox pole. I do a sweeping point back to the house. She gives me that "I'm gonna do it" look. I pull the brake and go to kill the PTO so I can physically drag her sick fanny back to the house, and she drops her head and does the slow walk back looking like the kid that didn't get picked for the sandlot baseball team. The girl never stops making me laugh.

She's a hard working little turd, even when she's sick.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Well, I made an attempt at cooking some orange sesame chicken this afternoon. I'd like to let the chefs at Panda Express as well as any other oriental restaurant know that their jobs are safe.

I would also like to take this time to apologize to all Asians, the entire Mongoloid race, and anybody that can speak any flavor of the Asian language (yes, Walt too), along with anyone that's seen a Charlie Chan or Bruce Lee movie, for my miserable attempt at cultural appropriation through the culinary arts. 

I shall cook no more, forever.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Mrs Pute is good in the kitchen and I am good on the grill.....together we make a good team.


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

and here I am getting ready to crow about my new skills and achieved wok chi...I'll not rob hippie of his asian diatribe for now...time for a rip


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Out


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Always "the belt" with me and my three sisters.  If one of us did something covert and wouldn't own up to it, we were all beaten in rotation until one of us did own up to it.  Not necessarily the guilty party.  If we weren't near "the belt", we were told what was coming and waited until we got home.
> 
> We once hid "the belt" and Mom found another one that hurt worse, so we found the old one.
> 
> ...


Jeez.  My Daddy never hit me. When I did the kinda crap little boys do to get in trouble, his response hurt worse than any whuppin'...

Stuff like:  "No rifle shooting for a month."  "Fix that rock wall, and do not stop until I call you." Trust me, guys -- you can make a kid walk the line _real_ tight without violence.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

Hey!  Now that we are discussing katanas... I just found an old pic of my katana collection:


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

It is an old, filed-away file with pics I had completely forgotten about. HAH!  Found the pic of a kid who wanted to be in front of my cannon when it went off (but a looong way to the side, and no cannonball).  That's his parents under the arrow.  They would not come closer.

The kid nearly got knocked on his arse.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It is an old, filed-away file with pics I had completely forgotten about. HAH!  Found the pic of a kid who wanted to be in front of my cannon when it went off (but a looong way to the side, and no cannonball).  That's his parents under the arrow.  They would not come closer.
> 
> The kid nearly got knocked on his arse.
> View attachment 297455


What no after photo, would have been great if you had video back then.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, I made an attempt at cooking some orange sesame chicken this afternoon. I'd like to let the chefs at Panda Express as well as any other oriental restaurant know that their jobs are safe.
> 
> I would also like to take this time to apologize to all Asians, the entire Mongoloid race, and anybody that can speak any flavor of the Asian language (yes, Walt too), along with anyone that's seen a Charlie Chan or Bruce Lee movie, for my miserable attempt at cultural appropriation through the culinary arts.
> 
> I shall cook no more, forever.


I got a really nice wok from an estate sale. Every time I’ve broke it out to make anything Asian, it never tastes like Panda Express   I feel sure I will never figure out Asian spices and ginger in cooking. The hubby always eats it too no matter how bad it is.  He’s a good man


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey!  Now that we are discussing katanas... I just found an old pic of my katana collection:
> 
> View attachment 297454





wow those look awesome!

I sure would like to hear any stories about them….like how old are they?….did any of them belong to the Royal Families?…….thanks


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wow those look awesome!
> 
> I sure would like to hear any stories about them….like how old are they?….did any of them belong to the Royal Families?…….thanks


I bet he took them from cold dead hands himself


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got a really nice wok from an estate sale. Every time I’ve broke it out to make anything Asian, it never tastes like Panda Express   I feel sure I will never figure out Asian spices and ginger in cooking. The hubby always eats it too no matter how bad it is.  He’s a good man


Without MSG you won't get it to taste like they do. We quit eating out because the MSG causing headache. Blondy found using fish and oyster sauce made her chow main taste close to store bought. I love it and it taste better the next day too....

Hope to get the final joist up today. 

First we got to go to a crooked body shop (gerber glass n body) where my boys truck has been setting for 3 weeks. It was drivable but the ins totaled it out. So they left it outside and someone cuts the cats off it. (inside job we think) When we bought it back from the ins.. The shop told us what happened the week before the insurance totaled it. (no call) Now they had to replace the cats and O2 censors. Been getting the runaround of this and that of what it needed. We are going to just show up to pick it up fixed or not. Bondy has been nice to them and she is letting me talk to them. She knows I will give no quarter to the POS's 

More coffee first for their benefit....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 297423



For what it's worth, the one on the left looks like Jersey and the one on the right Holstein.



Hippie420 said:


> Well, I made an attempt at cooking some orange sesame chicken this afternoon. I'd like to let the chefs at Panda Express as well as any other oriental restaurant know that their jobs are safe.
> 
> I would also like to take this time to apologize to all Asians, the entire Mongoloid race, and anybody that can speak any flavor of the Asian language (yes, Walt too), along with anyone that's seen a Charlie Chan or Bruce Lee movie, for my miserable attempt at cultural appropriation through the culinary arts.
> 
> I shall cook no more, forever.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I've been told by a professional chef that If I ever toured a Chinese restaurant kitchen, I would give up Chinese food forever......................

Merry Frieday brothers and sisters!  44F @ 87% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 62F here in River City.

Breakfast out at Petite Provence with Grayfox and NM.

We've got gutter and valleys cleaners scheduled today.  I've kept them myself or over 30 years, but the 26' ladder has gotten just too too heavy and awkward for me to manage and the 60 degree roofs are too steep for my superannuated body, not to mention that I shouldn't be that high in the air at my age because of old bones versus the sudden stop if I slip. 

Also I don't want to and don't have to.  Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort.............


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Believe it or not Mrs Pute And I are gonna buy our flowers today....gonna be snowing the next 2 days.  Doesn't make much since but we will get them home and store them inside.  Freeze warning here tomorrow night.  All my plants will be inside.... most of my neighbors couldn't wait and have their flowers and veggies in the ground....

My trees are gonna take a beating though.  I will do everything I can to keep the snow off the branches but I am afraid it is gonna be a mess.  Pics coming later.


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Just got back from Tigawa Gardens.  Dropped a cool $350 on flowers. That is with a 30% discount as my son in law is the marketing and internet manager there.  Saved me almost $200 so it was worth the trip.  Snowing outside so I put them in the basement. Place is huge and well managed plus I got some beautiful flowers.  House is gonna look good this year.  Gotta try and top last years version.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Awesome brother. Looking very nice my friend.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

A


pute said:


> Just got back from Tigawa Gardens.  Dropped a cool $350 on flowers. That is with a 30% discount as my son in law is the marketing and internet manager there.  Saved me almost $200 so it was worth the trip.  Snowing outside so I put them in the basement. Place is huge and well managed plus I got some beautiful flowers.  House is gonna look good this year.  Gotta try and top last years version.
> 
> View attachment 297492


anything you could plant in that sweet flowerbed would be beautiful I think. Have fun topping last years blue ribbon


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A
> 
> anything you could plant in that sweet flowerbed would be beautiful I think. Have fun topping last years blue ribbon


Keeps me busy and out of jail.


----------



## stain (May 20, 2022)

stain said:


> Without MSG you won't get it to taste like they do. We quit eating out because the MSG causing headache. Blondy found using fish and oyster sauce made her chow main taste close to store bought. I love it and it taste better the next day too....
> 
> Hope to get the final joist up today.
> 
> ...


Well long story short. Grrrrrr Its not fixed and will be trailering it home in the morning and installing the cat kit and muffler myself. Screw gerber body n glass and 405 muffler shop on south sheilds okc ok...

Need a HOT shower to cool down....


----------



## ness (May 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A
> 
> anything you could plant in that sweet flowerbed would be beautiful I think. Have fun topping last years blue ribbon




me too….but I don’t know if I can do better this year…the fun is in trying


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me too….but I don’t know if I can do better this year…the fun is in trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putes beat ya on the arrangement LOL
Maybe there should be A Flower Bed of The Month Contest LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

I love Marigolds. They are great mixed with your veggies to keep bugs at bay.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Well long story short. Grrrrrr Its not fixed and will be trailering it home in the morning and installing the cat kit and muffler myself. Screw gerber body n glass and 405 muffler shop on south sheilds okc ok... Need a HOT shower to cool down....



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

46F @ 88% RH, double gorgeous with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 68F here in Paradise.

I offered my surplus 12' Jon boat with 5 hp Johnson to the local Sea Scouts and they responded with an affirmative, so more treasures out of the way.  The Sea Scouts are who I donated my 24' Columbia to when I bought the 36' Cascade.  i have positive Boy Scout memories growing up and continue to believe in them and what they do.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Putes beat ya on the arrangement LOL
> Maybe there should be A Flower Bed of The Month Contest LOL


Great idea! We could have a separate forum for it. Maybe include crochet and knitting?


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

My entry


Hippie420 said:


> Great idea! We could have a separate forum for it. Maybe include crochet and knitting?


A Wet-Crotch contest sounds good too


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

Hand knitted underwear too


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

You mis-spelled "couch". I'd suggest Depends.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Great idea! We could have a separate forum for it. Maybe include crochet and knitting?






you must pick up every stitch!……oh no!….


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You mis-spelled "couch". I'd suggest Depends.


Certainly does "Depends" I would go as far as too say some know all too well here


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Where's the crotch less.


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

Morning...what a mess.  I need to stop with snow mitigation and have some coffee.


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Where's the crotch less.


Hippie is still looking for the couch version


----------



## ness (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

^^^Mum's the word?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 21, 2022)

Evening...ended up taking the tools and parts to the truck. Took 20mins to put on the cat kit. Made me even more mad at the muffler shop. 20 freeking minutes,

Got the last joist up and welded. Now to skin it. Might take a bit. Looks like we get rain for the next week. I hope so we need it.

Shower time.....


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

Sounds like a productive day stain.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Evening...ended up taking the tools and parts to the truck. Took 20mins to put on the cat kit. Made me even more mad at the muffler shop. 20 freeking minutes,
> 
> Got the last joist up and welded. Now to skin it. Might take a bit. Looks like we get rain for the next week. I hope so we need it.
> 
> Shower time.....



You go brother!  You remind me how busy things were on our Oklahoma farm growing up.  The good part is that it taught me to be a jack of all trades and mostly kept me out of trouble because I was too busy with projects and chores. 

It also made me more creative solving problems, by building what I needed or wanted, from available piles of junk and boxes of misc. parts, plus bailing wire which we had in abundance.

It made me a better trader and bargainer from scrounging and negotiating for parts I didn't have, and gave me a good work ethic just trying to keep up. 

It is refreshing to see that things haven't changed that much, more than half a century later and my hat is off to ya brother..............

Gooode morning all!  49F @ 86% RH, double gorgeous, and predicted to reach 70F.

A gorgeous day yesterday spent puttering.  I hauled half a dozen LPG and refrigerant tanks to storage and brought the 5 hp Johnson from storage for donation to the Sea Scouts.

Yesterday was my day to find things, starting with an Adias bag with an Armani suit, Van Heusen shoes, and a $60 tie, et al, lying on the sidewalk.  I infer it was stolen from a car and dumped, so posted it on the neighborhood forum as found.

Next, I find an I Pad lying on the sidewalk walking Miss Layla and the next house I come to has a kid playing in the front yard.  I asked him if it was his and he said yes, so I gave it to him.

No packets of money or bank bags so far but a good trend.

Our gutters and valleys are now clean and ready for another year.  Not as bad after our one 120-year-old Fir blew down, but we had two and the other is still burying us in needles and cones, aided by a couple cedars.  I've considered getting gutter guards but not sure with our steep roof pitches how well it would work out.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Supposed to reach 70f today so most of the snow from yesterday's snow storm will be long gone.  Nothing left but the tree damage.  

@GW...looks like you had on heck of a day. Hope the suit fits...ha ha

Lots going on today.  Nutes and tea for the girls.  Working on the boat later. I read the owners manual on the new engine cover to cover last night.  Might even test fire it.

Almost forgot...final round of the PGA.  Gotta fit that in as well.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Supposed to reach 70f today so most of the snow from yesterday's snow storm will be long gone.  Nothing left but the tree damage.
> 
> @GW...looks like you had on heck of a day. Hope the suit fits...ha ha
> 
> ...


Don't forget to drain the water they use in gastank for shipping purposes


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

Morning, shipmates. 48 lovely degrees here, and expected to crawl up to 61. 95% humidity. Looks like tomorrow is gonna be more of the same. 

Gotta kick this cold and get busy.  Quickly coming up to the half a year mark. Got tons of stuff to accomplish before the snow flies, and as all Michiganders know all too well, It's coming.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Don't forget to drain the water they use in gastank for shipping purposes


Hmmm. Owners manual doesn't say a thing about that..I will check. Thanks.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm. Owners manual doesn't say a thing about that..I will check. Thanks.


Im kidding you Bro LOL
Good luck breaking that Virgin in.
Does the manual talk about a needed break in period on how to run engine first time etc...........


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

64 here. Don't see any snow yet.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im kidding you Bro LOL
> Good luck breaking that Virgin in.
> Does the manual talk about a needed break in period on how to run engine first time etc...........


Ha ha.  Hook , line and sinker...farger!  Yes i read all about the break in period.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Hook , line and sinker...farger!  Yes i read all about the break in period.


Got to have some fun with you
Keep ya smiling


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 64 here. Don't see any snow yet.


Rub it in


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

They just ship em dry now 
Make sure you add the engine oil 4 stoke right


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm. Owners manual doesn't say a thing about that..I will check. Thanks.




did it say anything about changing out the high speed muffler bearing once a year?


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did it say anything about changing out the high speed muffler bearing once a year?


They changed that bearing to allow for the interstellar cooling system does not require any water at all now. More like a VW


----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> They changed that bearing to allow for the interstellar cooling system does not require any water at all now. More like a VW




I was thinking rotary , Mazda , fuel injected sparkplugs


----------



## ness (May 22, 2022)

Hi ya Misfits.  Having fun I see.  Going to be a relaxing day for me today.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

@Kraven Hanging in his Garden of Eden


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

Why is everybody always picking on me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Why is everybody always picking on me.


Why


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Because We Like You


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

I knew all all along that this was the MICKEY MOUSE CLUB.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I knew all all along that this was the MICKEY MOUSE CLUB.


And that makes your the leader of the Club
Now you are more like Hopper than you know


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Last one


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

During my Drill Sgt Days, I made everyone sing this


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> During my Drill Sgt Days, I made everyone sing this


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Why are you not Kicking the loving crap out of him LOL
It was Sad but probably the best scene of the movie


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

I always loved the way he played a hard core Vietnam vet. He was a REMF; an office pogie.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Work to do Later all


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @Kraven Hanging in his Garden of Eden
> View attachment 297646



hahaha yeah thats kraven...but my original handle...whew a long time ago was Kravenhead....


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

dood, kravenhead goes waaaay back to the days of yesterday...been a long time since I've seen that name...


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> dood, kravenhead goes waaaay back to the days of yesterday...been a long time since I've seen that name...



I have been around just fell in with the breeders out west and ended up spending years on their private site....was told Kravenhead was offensive so shortened it to Kraven and been rocking that handle for a long time as well, most folks know I just shortened it but neato to see ya to boo...I try not to name drop its rude and nobody cares ... much love brother, peace


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

Spent two hours trying to get the water out of the gas tank Roster said they put in at shipping.  Finally got it dry, gassed it up and the engine started on the second pull. 

Roster saved my azz....must have been 200 gallons of water.  Probably enough to sink the boat.  Also noticed I had the boat on the trailer backwards.

Gonna be a long summer.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Spent two hours trying to get the water out of the gas tank Roster said they put in at shipping.  Finally got it dry, gassed it up and the engine started on the second pull.
> 
> Roster saved my azz....must have been 200 gallons of water.  Probably enough to sink the boat.  Also noticed I had the boat on the trailer backwards.
> 
> Gonna be a long summer.


Glad to Help a Brother Out , Anytime you need me just shout
On ly 200 gallons the spec/sheet said should have been 300 more more
Happy for you. Did you really have the boat on backwards LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

I just got back from my Wifes Moms house she said half the power in the house was out the other half was working. I was thinking one Phase went out and it was going to be a long night.
Thank the mysterious being in the sky , it was only two GFI breakers in fuse panel and they both reset fine. If it does it again time to call my good friend @joeb631a 
Hey Brother I hope you are doing OK , Tough to loose a pet so close .
I have been playing for you Bro.
No Hopper not a penis


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

I was thinking of joe earlier today, hope he's doing ok...


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Kraven said:


> I have been around just fell in with the breeders out west and ended up spending years on their private site....was told Kravenhead was offensive so shortened it to Kraven and been rocking that handle for a long time as well, most folks know I just shortened it but neato to see ya to boo...I try not to name drop its rude and nobody cares ... much love brother, peace



I Pmed you


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Glad to Help a Brother Out , Anytime you need me just shout
> On ly 200 gallons the spec/sheet said should have been 300 more more
> Happy for you. Did you really have the boat on backwards LOL












I think I did something wrong


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> [/URL]
> 
> I think I did something wrong


LOL I have done that


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

I have a 14 ft Grumman canoe and never ever got in to one before I had the Wife get in the front and while she was sitting in it I tried to step into the rear ,
She went flying in to the water along with me when I flipped it.


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

I've rolled my kayak in the upper hillsborough watershed where you can almost walk on the backs of the gators...breeding season is a no no when yaking...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I've rolled my kayak in the upper hillsborough watershed where you can almost walk on the backs of the gators...breeding season is a no no when yaking...


one of the scariest things I ever did was jumping off a rope into gator water near where you live boo. Only did it once on a dare and Ive never swam faster than that day getting back to the bank.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

Kraven hooked up with the West Coast and lives on the East Coast. That's a long stretch.
Get it,,long stretch. Hey it was funny to me because I'm stoned.


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did you know a guy went by the handle SG1 out of Sanctuary Gardens ?
> Or Ironhead? Krunk?
> I tried to pm you but I guess you dont want all the questions



I'm gonna have to get @WeedHopper involved, your the second person to say they cant PM me and I dont understand why, it worked well before I went on my 6 year walk about...

No sir, SG1 sounds a little familiar, so does Krunk...most of the peeps I hung with were growing and breeding in Co. some from Cali, some came from cali and many from over seas and up in Canada. Hard to remember so many peeps you met, especially when you go to a show and there are so many nice and brilliant peeps, all at once. 

Lots of my pals are old dudes from the east coast, since its hard to get cannabis freedom in some of these states. I dont really drop names to be honest. I'm a small time breeder, but benefited from being able to pass epic cuts freely from one breeder to another. 

I have ran my share of bean runs, I make all my own fem beans, and have bred out three really nice strains myself, I havent cubed them to lock them down but im not making K's of beans and my rep is not on the line nor can be stolen from me...lots of nafarious cats out there I just have never sold anything since I think its dumb to get behind a profit model...cannabis should not be outlawed to begin with, it was a dumb move Nixon made in 72... I give my knowledge and beans freely, thats how I got to where I am, with the stable I have now..took thirty years to get here. Been an excellent ride, I have made good friends over the years and my rep is good...lots of cats know me, and I know lots of cats....as far as I know I'm liked well enough.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

I don't like cats,,they shed to much.
Hey Kraven,,you remember TCVG.
He checked in a few weeks ago in a PM to me.
Let me look and see why you are having problems with PMs. Although I know Kraven can PM.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

Nope. It has nothing to do with anything on our end. Both of you are allowed to send and receive PMs.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

Remember we have a poltergeist


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope. It has nothing to do with anything on our end. Both of you are allowed to send and receive PMs.



weird....try to send me a pm


----------



## ness (May 22, 2022)

Kraven said:


> weird....try to send me a pm



Kraven I tryed to pm you myself.  Did it go through?


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

yup ...hmm now that is interesting...must be user error on their part.....  ID 10 T error prolly......


I was fuggin kidding....


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Kraven I tryed to pm you myself.  Did it go through?




 no ma'am ness I do not see one.


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)

all of you are my friends list and I follow back each one of you....weird


----------



## stain (May 22, 2022)

A perfect day among the oaktrees. Went fleas marketing, found 500 screws for the sheet metal and even saved a few bucks. Made Blondy happy going to the market. 

Now to skin this pig. Looking 15' up.







Can get a little smokey around here...


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

Kraven said:


> all of you are my friends list and I follow back each one of you....weird


I just sent you a Pm....you are not blocked in any way....goaat be something on your end.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

The Old Hen fed me some cold capsules, so I'll say good night before I pass out with the computer on. See yas in the morning.


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

have a happy day Island Of Misfits.


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Kraven I was wondering if you remember me from 2014, Always enjoyed your chats.  I used to go by ness and now it's ness2.  Something went wrong with me getting into my thread or something can't remember exactly and told it couldn't be fixed.  I think someone fudge with it.  I was wondering if I can get my join date back and name.  Is there any way you can help with the situation?  

When I came back, I was surprised it had changed.  For the good I see.  Lots of great people here at the Passion.  

It's good to see you around enjoy this beautiful day.  Caught you later.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> one of the scariest things I ever did was jumping off a rope into gator water near where you live boo. Only did it once on a dare and Ive never swam faster than that day getting back to the bank.


Oh come on I remember seeing you as a child on one of your ride on toys


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Kraven said:


> I'm gonna have to get @WeedHopper involved, your the second person to say they cant PM me and I dont understand why, it worked well before I went on my 6 year walk about...
> 
> No sir, SG1 sounds a little familiar, so does Krunk...most of the peeps I hung with were growing and breeding in Co. some from Cali, some came from cali and many from over seas and up in Canada. Hard to remember so many peeps you met, especially when you go to a show and there are so many nice and brilliant peeps, all at once.
> 
> ...


I saw the PM you sent out so you are able to send prob/ your settings are blocking them . and only people you allow in settings can PM you.
Oh not name dropping just some really cool friends from the past with very similar interests , They have all moved on from the time I knew them 1st to become seeders of the world. Got the PM thks


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Remember we have a poltergeist


OK you got me again


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Kraven I was wondering if you remember me from 2014, Always enjoyed your chats.  I used to go by ness and now it's ness2.  Something went wrong with me getting into my thread or something can't remember exactly and told it couldn't be fixed.  I think someone fudge with it.  I was wondering if I can get my join date back and name.  Is there any way you can help with the situation?
> 
> When I came back, I was surprised it had changed.  For the good I see.  Lots of great people here at the Passion.
> 
> It's good to see you around enjoy this beautiful day.  Caught you later.View attachment 297706


Morning Ness
Are you talking an old name here in MP?
Putes could look into it ,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

Goooode mawning ya'll! 56F @ 67% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 65F.

Breakfast out this morning with the guys, followed by wanton debauchery.................





















:


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode mawning ya'll! 56F @ 67% RH, gaugus, and predicted to reach 65F.
> 
> Breakfast out this morning with the guys, followed by wanton debauchery.................
> 
> ...


Do you still have your ISO 1 machine LOL
I have my ISO 3 as a big paper weight


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning Ness
> Are you talking an old name here in MP?
> Putes could look into it ,



Just dropping the 2 at the end of ness and would love my original join date back.  If you think Putes can help I'll ask him.  Thank you


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Just dropping the 2 at the end of ness and would love my original join date back.  If you think Putes can help I'll ask him.  Thank you


Yes ask Putes or hopper and even Hippie They are the Mods here
And they make things happen


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

I looked the name just Ness is not on file but see if it can be reactivated
Not sure it can once it has been wiped by the forum ware.
But I am not a Mod sorry .
Hope you have a great day
The same thing happened to Joeb631  he is now Joeb631a now
His original name was cleared from the forum ware


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

good morning…a cool 42 here with rain n the forecast and we will take all the water we can

we are in a critical drought and have been for 10 years….it is a rough place for farmers and ranchers who are trying to make a living off the land

unless one has 10,000 or more acres , it is difficult if not impossible to compete in the rigged commodity markets

my friend who is part owner of the Ace hardware store gave up farming 4000 acres…he said there is no margin for errors and the inputs cost more than the harvest

sad times for small farmers

that’s us down in the southeast corner where it’s almost black , extreme drought

poor Texas


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Do you still have your ISO 1 machine LOL I have my ISO 3 as a big paper weight



I never had an ISO-1 or 2, but I beta tested SN000001 of the ISO-3 and Carla beta tested SN000001 of the ISO-4.  I think Carla ended up with the ISO-3 and I have the ISO-4.



ness2 said:


> We eat wild hog here to.  I like the taste of the wild game.  I had rabbit once at Xmas and love it.  Any picture of the wild would be great.



Some wild game is tastier than others.  I used to collect wild game recipes and tried to attach the file or copy and paste and my computer won't let me do either, so I need to get hold of my web master to figure out how to get by my own security system.  More then:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Glad to see you made it through the weekend. Old fkers.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I never had an ISO-1 or 2, but I beta tested SN000001 of the ISO-3 and Carla beta tested SN000001 of the ISO-4.  I think Carla ended up with the ISO-3 and I have the ISO-4.
> 
> 
> 
> Some wild game is tastier than others.  I used to collect wild game recipes and tried to attach the file or copy and paste and my computer won't let me do either, so I need to get hold of my web master to figure out how to get by my own security system.  More then:


The ISO4 was Big I never tried that one , were all the bells and whistles any better than the ISO3 or just held more product?
Is Dr Gold still around?


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Morning gang happy moanday!  I get the spend the day or at least part of it cleaning up from the weekend storm. Got to cut branches down to the size where the garbage collector will take them. A nice long walk is in store as well. Back to the normal routine.


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I was thinking of joe earlier today, hope he's doing ok...


Brought tears to my eyes Brother .....Thank you...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

Morning Joe.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Today will be the 1st day ever I have to pay someone to weed my flower beds 
My back is so bad its time.
Never before but hey at least I can now.
Yrs ago everything I did was to save money, so I did it all myself
The wife was huge help carrying deck wood and spreading mulch


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

good to read you Joe!


to much Shop Talk!

lets have some oatmeal cookies and coffee!


----------



## stain (May 23, 2022)

Butchered/trimmed up 2 Wc's that started flowering. Then reverted back to veg. They spent to much time indoors. Funny how week or 2 makes a big difference. They have plenty enough time to grow up and make a tree. 









Waiting on the rain. So no welding today. Need to fix the washing machine again. At least I've got something to do. Once its fixed. Thinking about going catfishing in a creek down the road. Big blues and flatheads should be moving up to spawn. 

Okiedope clones put out at the correct time. No flowering, will be trees...






Coleslaw


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Today will be the 1st day ever I have to pay someone to weed my flower beds
> My back is so bad its time.
> Never before but hey at least I can now.
> Yrs ago everything I did was to save money, so I did it all myself
> The wife was huge help carrying deck wood and spreading mulch




bummer man , bummer , I am close to joining you Amigo

i fell from the 9th floor to the 6th floor on a construction job in Tulsa back in January of 1981 and fractured a vertebrae on l4? and some days can be a real bio-atch , like I cannot even bend over to pick up the cats bowl or wipe my but….TMI!!

can I tell you about fracturing c3, 4 , and 5 in five different places?  talk about getting a stiff neck all the time , I had to give up riding my scooter cause I can’t turn around and see who’s coming up behind me anymore

if I am lucky , I will drop dead working in my garden and hopefully my partner will throw some dirt on me and call it good


----------



## MechaniMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bummer man , bummer , I am close to joining you Amigo
> 
> i fell from the 9th floor to the 6th floor on a construction job in Tulsa back in January of 1981 and fractured a vertebrae on l4? and some days can be a real bio-atch , like I cannot even bend over to pick up the cats bowl or wipe my but….TMI!!
> 
> ...


I can relate to that, I was stopped dead nuts and went ass over tip cups the handlebars of a KX250 in 4th gear. The ground looked solid but it was nothing but seat deep mud. I broke T7, 8 and 12 vertebrae, fractured 3 ribs and snapped my collar bone in 2 places. 13 years later and not a day goes by that I don't feel that.


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I looked the name just Ness is not on file but see if it can be reactivated
> Not sure it can once it has been wiped by the forum ware.
> But I am not a Mod sorry .
> Hope you have a great day
> ...



Thank you Hydra I'll ask pute when I get back got to take care of a few things.  It's 75 Partly sunny.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

I was bored last night and switch on a movie 
Jackass 4.5 the new one
What a mistake, all these asshholes did was shove things up each others azz and smash each others ball shacks until they were bleeding and Blk and blue
Some sick crap. I think they all must have an orgy at the wrap up on filming.
And My sister in Cali was hired to photograph a live Orgy one of her girlfriend held at her house.
She was there to take Pics only, she said it was her 1st Orgy and her last LOL


----------



## OGKushman (May 23, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I can relate to that, I was stopped dead nuts and went ass over tip cups the handlebars of a KX250 in 4th gear. The ground looked solid but it was nothing but seat deep mud. I broke T7, 8 and 12 vertebrae, fractured 3 ribs and snapped my collar bone in 2 places. 13 years later and not a day goes by that I don't feel that.


I did something like that on my yfz450 quad following my buddy on his wr450 2 wheel on a single track trail in 4th gear. I come up fast on this rock wedge/ledge that he squeezed right through but I stuck my tire into the point of the ledge and it rolled underneath. Quad did a stand still. Threw me Superman endo style over the bars 30 feet through the air upside down and I landed flat on the ground on my back. I laid there for a long time before I got up. I’m very very lucky I didn’t get hurt. I had to ride out like 5 miles on 3 rolling wheels and one locked up.

Bent up my quads front suspension and driver side wheel pretty bad. I still have the wheel hanging in my garage corner like a trophy.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

Never cared for those stupid Jackass movies. Fking morons doing some of the dumbest shit i ever seen. Even seen the idiots swim in a sewer full of shit. Parents should be proud.


----------



## OGKushman (May 23, 2022)

You know what? That friend is a member here I was with @Buzzd2kill


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Bluebottle maggot under an electron microscope


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Did not want to be stepping on any toes


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

This is for Hydra. He likes them big.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is for Hydra. He likes them big.
> 
> View attachment 297751
> View attachment 297752


A little large but hey a roll in the hay would work for me LOL
Look at those breeder hips


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was bored last night and switch on a movie
> Jackass 4.5 the new one
> What a mistake, all these asshholes did was shove things up each others azz and smash each others ball shacks until they were bleeding and Blk and blue
> Some sick crap. I think they all must have an orgy at the wrap up on filming.
> ...


The Old Hen, Pullet, and I went to the theater to see it. Been a long time since I laughed that hard and that long. Those boys take a he ll of a beating, but they make big bucks doing it.

Any pics of your sister you can send me in a PM?


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen, Pullet, and I went to the theater to see it. Been a long time since I laughed that hard and that long. Those boys take a he ll of a beating, but they make big bucks doing it.
> 
> Any pics of your sister you can send me in a PM?


Believe me I asked and tried maybe she'll hook me up


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is for Hydra. He likes them big.
> 
> View attachment 297751
> View attachment 297752


Now I had to take a second look , great breeding stock and not Obese just a BIG Gal You would have done her in your hay day I bet


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Dang I see a head lock and getting choked to death


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Afternoon, shipmates. It's struggled its way up to 55 degrees. Looks like it could rain anytime, but it's not supposed to. Sun, clouds, sun, clouds, repeat. Trees are wigglin', so there's some wind involved.
Gonna give myself one more easy day to fight this blasted cold, then back to normal. Well, as normal as I get. 

Hydra, let it go. She'd hurt ya, and if she didn't, your wife would.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The ISO4 was Big I never tried that one , were all the bells and whistles any better than the ISO3 or just held more product? Is Dr Gold still around?



A box full of bells and whistles.  He was still alive last I heard a few months ago.



TheBlackHydra said:


> Today will be the 1st day ever I have to pay someone to weed my flower beds  My back is so bad its time. Never before but hey at least I can now.  Yrs ago everything I did was to save money, so I did it all myself  The wife was huge help carrying deck wood and spreading mulch



I have no problem relating to someone else doing the weeding, I just can't come to grips with how poor a job they do even after detailed instructions.  They leave a lot of unwanted roots and take out some treasured plants.  I weeded our ornamental gardens for grass and deep tap root weeds myself before the contract landscapers arrive.



MechaniMan said:


> I can relate to that, I was stopped dead nuts and went ass over tip cups the handlebars of a KX250 in 4th gear. The ground looked solid but it was nothing but seat deep mud. I broke T7, 8 and 12 vertebrae, fractured 3 ribs and snapped my collar bone in 2 places. 13 years later and not a day goes by that I don't feel that.



Yup!  Exactly why I sold both my on and off road bikes about 38 years ago, after realizing I was too old to get hurt that bad anymore.  My neck and shoulders grieve me every minute of every day and are only getting worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

I feel your pain on a daily basis, GW. 

Finally got a chunk of property that would make a great motocross track, and keep looking at dirt squirt cycles, but I know better. An hour or two worth of fun would cost me months of intense pain, if not the use of my legs. Sucks getting old, especially when you're still young at heart.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I feel your pain on a daily basis, GW.
> 
> Finally got a chunk of property that would make a great motocross track, and keep looking at dirt squirt cycles, but I know better. An hour or two worth of fun would cost me months of intense pain, if not the use of my legs. Sucks getting old, especially when you're still young at heart.


My lower back is so crushed even sitting on the Deere cutting grass hurts


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I came from 8.1 so i never experienced win 10


I started out on Windows 95. The worst one I had was Windows Vista. I've had pretty good luck with the rest of 'em.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I feel your pain on a daily basis, GW.  Finally got a chunk of property that would make a great motocross track, and keep looking at dirt squirt cycles, but I know better. An hour or two worth of fun would cost me months of intense pain, if not the use of my legs. Sucks getting old, especially when you're still young at heart.



Yeah, sometimes I have to keep reminding myself that I'm no longer young at body before it reminds me itself.



TheBlackHydra said:


> My lower back is so crushed even sitting on the Deere cutting grass hurts



Fortunately I can sit or lie down without lower back pain, I just can't walk very far or stand very long.



Hippie420 said:


> I started out on Windows 95. The worst one I had was Windows Vista. I've had pretty good luck with the rest of 'em.



I started with 95 and worked my way up, but haven't switched from 10 to 11 yet at my webmasters advice.  He recommended letting them fix the problems that crop up first.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Fortunately I can sit or lie down without lower back pain, I just can't walk very far or stand very long.


Mine is different. Lying down is the only semi-relief I can get. Standing in one place is pure torture due to the sciatic nerve damage, walking is fine as long as I stay moving, and sitting compresses the already herniated and deteriorated discs and causes intense pain.
Other than that, I'm a barrel of fun!


----------



## stain (May 23, 2022)

Slow rain....taking it easy...

Fully seeded


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

stain said:


> Slow rain....taking it easy...
> 
> Fully seeded
> 
> View attachment 297768




what flavor is that one seeded with?


----------



## stain (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what flavor is that one seeded with?


From a male Wedding cake x mint cookies out of the original seeds this cut came from. 
a stinker


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

What a day.  Gardening done, walk taken and got a fricken flat on the way home from the walk.  I was able to get to the tire store before it went totally flat.  Nice 3 mile walk home right after my normal walk.  Now the cable guy will be here to replace a bad component in the system.  Sure could use a bowl and a beer about now.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> What a day.  Gardening done, walk taken and got a fricken flat on the way home from the walk.  I was able to get to the tire store before it went totally flat.  Nice 3 mile walk home right after my normal walk.  Now the cable guy will be here to replace a bad component in the system.  Sure could use a bowl and a beer about now.






hey man , I would swing by and take you to one of our old spots but it looks like they will be closed for awhile

we can always cruise the bus station  , I have plenty of viagra and a bottle of *Courvoisier*



*City Targeting Sancho's Broken Arrow Over Alleged Coke Dealing by Staff*

Following a Denver Police Department investigation that began in January 2021 and ran into April of this year, the Denver Department of Excise and Licenses is seeking the suspension or revocation of the liquor licenses of Sancho's Broken Arrow and So Many Roads Brewery over a number of allegations, including cocaine dealing by a staffer and the sale of alcohol to underage individuals.


----------



## spunom (May 23, 2022)

Not complaining, but I thought the weedseedsexpress prize was 10 seeds. Shipping confirmation lists it as 5?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> Not complaining, but I thought the weedseedsexpress prize was 10 seeds. Shipping confirmation lists it as 5?


I never heard from them…not holding my breath


----------



## spunom (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I never heard from them…not holding my breath


I just did today.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Some were 5, and some were 10. The ones I chose were feminized and came in a pack of 5. They sent me emails confirming my order and shipping status.


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

Im going to sign off ,good night kids  ! night Buddy....


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

I'm gonna roll me a joint and do the same as joe...night folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Looks like it's catching. The cold pills the Old Hen gave me are making me drowsy as the Devil, so I'm gonna call it a night, too.
Blowing a big ole kiss yer way, shipmates.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Me to.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

Wake up you stoners!

have a big cup of coffee and some donuts

It is a balmy 46 going up to a high of 47 and a low of 39 tonight

and then it’s on like donkey kong , inch by inch , row by row , gotta make this garden grow!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Some were 5, and some were 10. The ones I chose were feminized and came in a pack of 5. They sent me emails confirming my order and shipping status.


Maybe I accidentally deleted the emails.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I accidentally deleted the emails.


STONER


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> STONER


I know right?  I still haven’t figured out how to not get an email on every conversation on MP. I delete a couple hundred a day. It could have bees one of them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> I just did today.


I just did a search for them in my email. What address did they use?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just did a search for them in my email. What address did they use?


Or what name should I search fo


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Or what name should I search fo


I would do the company name Most emails are generated from their site I bet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would do the company name Most emails are generated from their site I bet


Yeah there was nothing there


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Or what name should I search fo


PMs do not delete , well by you anyway
Go to the mail envelope and click to open it page down in drop down window and click see more convos , There should all be there still


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Im talking web forum PMs here


----------



## joeb631a (May 24, 2022)

Morning Folks ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 24, 2022)

Goooode morning Islanders!  48F @ 87% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 63F.

Back to the dentist this morning to tell him that it isn't going to work and schedule my remaining two implants to be removed.  What a horrible and expensive experience and it isn't over yet.........................

I finally received the permit for removing the diseased cherry tree at the duplex and have it scheduled for next week.  Over 30 days waiting when the tree is not in the parking strip, is diseased and a danger to surrounding structures, and is categized as a nuisance species.  

Interestingly they specified that I replace it with another "nuisance species" cherry tree, so I infer they are considered a nuisance species if they are near the sidewalk or street, which this one is not 

Alas, it also had delicious dark cherries, my favorite fruit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> PMs do not delete , well by you anyway
> Go to the mail envelope and click to open it page down in drop down window and click see more convos , There should all be there still


The last email there was me asking them on may 13 if they mailed the seeds yet. There was no response


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The last email there was me asking them on may 13 if they mailed the seeds yet. There was no response


I did however get several emails about their sales


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The last email there was me asking them on may 13 if they mailed the seeds yet. There was no response


I thought you had to notifiy someone higher up and send your mailing details 
One contest did say something like that. Not sure my memory fails me at times


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I thought you had to notifiy someone higher up and send your mailing details
> One contest did say something like that. Not sure my memory fails me at times


Yes I did that i think sent it to the mods. even told them to make sure they put a free sticker with my free seeds. Sent all my email details


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I did that i think sent it to the mods. Been told them to make sure they put a free sticker with my free seeds. Sent all my email details


This is right from the 1st page of contest Even higher than just Mods maybe
Prizes: 10 winners will receive a ten (10) pack free of choice

*Rules and Entry for the MarijuanaPassion Giveaway*

To enter, reply to this thread one time with the *strain* of your choice (_No discussion in thread.)._
On April 20, 2022 we will close this giveaway, and draw ten (10) winners. Winners will be announced on this thread. Winners must claim their prizes through private message to *Admin *or *MJ Passion* within seven days of the drawing.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I did that i think sent it to the mods. even told them to make sure they put a free sticker with my free seeds. Sent all my email details





sounds like a bunch of stoners over there running the place

maybe they need to step away from the bong and focus on some customer service…I dunno


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> This is right from the 1st page of contest Even higher than just Mods maybe
> Prizes: 10 winners will receive a ten (10) pack free of choice
> 
> *Rules and Entry for the MarijuanaPassion Giveaway*
> ...


Yes, I sent it to admin


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like a bunch of stoners over there running the place
> 
> maybe they need to step away from the bong and focus on some customer service…I dunno


Damm Stoners LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I sent it to admin


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Yep you did it correct
Im out of ideas , maybe send them some new emails or call them 
Maybe a Mod can help Ya


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Im sure it will get taking care of 
We have the Best Mods here


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

My friend Hippie Smokes more weed than I do LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep you did it correct
> Im out of ideas , maybe send them some new emails or call them
> Maybe a Mod can help Ya


I’m thinking it really doesn’t matter… maybe they will show up in my door slot one day. That would be a nice surprise.  Not worth the trouble, like sending a steak back or complaining that your coffee is not warm enough. Never know what extra they will add while in the kitchen…


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Then there is always that old saying
The seeds are in the Mail


----------



## Hippie420 (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Or what name should I search fo


Weedseedexpress.com
Got two more emails from them this morning giving me a tracking number and letting me know it was on the way.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m thinking it really doesn’t matter… maybe they will show up in my door slot one day. That would be a nice surprise.  Not worth the trouble, like sending a steak back or complaining that your coffee is not warm enough. Never know what extra they will add while in the kitchen…


Yep I see the cook rubbing the returned food in very private places to warm it and then sending it back to you just right


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Weedseedexpress.com
> Got two more emails from them this morning giving me a tracking number and letting me know it was on the way.


Maybe they will get to me soon. Hippie does come before SubGirl in the alphabet right?


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe they will get to me soon. Hippie does come before SubGirl in the alphabet right?


Plus he is just so SPECIAL
Special people always get the worm 1st LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

What worm?


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What worm?


You got yours too LOL
remember the night in Hippies sleeping bag


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

I am just reading this. SubG are you still having issues?  Maybe we missed it bit I didn't see any pm to admin.  Checking now.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You got yours too LOL
> remember the night in Hippies sleeping bag


Thats the problem,,, i dont remember anything but waking up with my ass hurting. Hippie said i fell down some stairs. Problem was we were in the woods.


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

I don't see any PM's SubG.  Any problems with vendors should be sent to Admin not a pm to a mod.  Admin needs to know about vendor issues.  Hopper is currently having so issues as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

My issue was the beans sucked and ended up stunted. Then they want to question me on my germinating and growing methods. Told them to shove the beans up their ass. Ive been germinating and growing for over 40yrs fking yrs and have awesome results. Just got thru popping several Autos of different kinds with no problems. Only plant i ever had stunted was because of my damn dog pulling it out of the ground and that was an auto. They cant take a lot of stress.
Anyway ill keep the companies name off the open forum but i will not be ordering any beans or entering their fking contest.
In fairness *it is not* Weedseedexpress.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't see any PM's SubG.  Any problems with vendors should be sent to Admin not a pm to a mod.  Admin needs to know about vendor issues.  Hopper is currently having so issues as well.


Yep The even Higher Authority I spoke of
Thks Pute


----------



## stain (May 24, 2022)

6 inches of rain so far...more on the way. Off to fish a spillway for big cats.


----------



## spunom (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Or what name should I search fo


It was Weedseedsexpress 

I can't help but see weed seed sex press


----------



## spunom (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> PMs do not delete , well by you anyway
> Go to the mail envelope and click to open it page down in drop down window and click see more convos , There should all be there still


They sent me an email not a PM. The one I sent admin with my shipping details.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats the problem,,, i dont remember anything but waking up with my ass hurting. Hippie said i fell down some stairs. Problem was we were in the woods.


The one thing I love about Hippie is that there is always a new toothbrush on your pillow in the morning LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't see any PM's SubG.  Any problems with vendors should be sent to Admin not a pm to a mod.  Admin needs to know about vendor issues.  Hopper is currently having so issues as well.


I pm’d you a copy but don’t make a big deal of it please it’s ok if I don’t get them.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

God Damnit.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I saw , Sad Day


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

Really fking pisses  me off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

Why an elementary school


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I can not think about it anymore


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

I live two miles from Columbine...been 20 years and a cloud still remains over the school...that community will never be the same...so sad.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Putes 1st stone thrower 




Stole it from Davey


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I loved my cap guns I was so cool
Two guns Sal  LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Im waiting for Hops to say two guns Sally


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

I though it was Mustang Sally


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I try to bring a little happiness into such a sad day Sorry no means to offend


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Boy what I would not give to go back to the Time when we were all children


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I truly believe deep down inside all the mean old Bastards here 
We are all softies at heart.


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I folded and bought my 1st electric weed wacker 
An EGO 56Volts , thing kicks azz, and no tinnitus after using it /


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

I am with you Hydra....


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

Nice whacker...just don't use it for self gratification


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

I see us as Friendly house dogs , you treat me right I be a Puppy all day to you
You hurt my family or try to break in to my properties  I will rip your face off.
I think we are all like this here .
What is happening these days really make me think about life and how we had it very good. I am Sad


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice whacker...just don't use it for self gratification


I already tried , No good the string will not go that slow LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I folded and bought my 1st electric weed wacker
> An EGO 56Volts , thing kicks azz, and no tinnitus after using it /






we went all in last year and got a weed whacked and a lawnmower , all electric by Greenworks


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we went all in last year and got a weed whacked and a lawnmower , all electric by Greenworks


Ok I have done my part and so have you
We are good to go smoke all the weed we want with no worries of Carbon emissions


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Have a Nice evening Gentlemen
Im off to swoon my sweety


----------



## stain (May 25, 2022)

Still raining....fishing it is then.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep I see the cook rubbing the returned food in very private places to warm it and then sending it back to you just right


Never send food back when eating out


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

stain said:


> Still raining....fishing it is then.


Heck of a Job you are doing on the new shop


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

good morning 

tiramisu , coffee, and cannabis breakfast of this champion


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Oh Weed wacker Report
The thing is a monster , as much power to cut as Gas powered 
and no more spraining my wrist or arm trying to pull start it 50 times then stall out again
Im Happy!


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Morn Big


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morn Big




hey there Amigo , first time I used the electric lawnmower I got a charge out of it..


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Morning I'm thinking of getting a battery weed wacker.  What ya think of a battery operated one?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2022)

Goooode morning all!  53F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.

Housekeepers due today but otherwise an uneventful calendar.  A good morning to head to Fernhill dog park for some quality time chasing balls and socializing with the pack.

I got spoiled up front starting with an electric whacker for whacking weeds....................   Not as neat as yours, because it has a cord................

I also haven't had a gas mower since the mid 70's, because I don't like the noise, maintenance, and storage issues with gas units. .   

Hee, hee, hee, I made money growing up mowing lawns, but I haven't mowed my own lawn for at least 30 years and instead use the same landscaping service that does our rentals.  The last lawn I mowed was my mom's in about 110F heat during a visit, which reminded me why I don't really care for it, so would rather pay someone to do it while I spend the same time earning more money or doing something more fun.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Amigo , first time I used the electric lawnmower I got a charge out of it..


Not supposed to check for charge with your Tongue LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning all!  53F @ 87% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F.
> 
> Housekeepers due today but otherwise an uneventful calendar.  A good morning to head to Fernhill dog park for some quality time chasing balls and socializing with the pack.
> 
> ...


In my late teens I ran a landscaping business, cut over 200lwns a week
I enjoy just doing my own now.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning I'm thinking of getting a battery weed wacker.  What ya think of a battery operated one?




they work great!


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning I'm thinking of getting a battery weed wacker.  What ya think of a battery operated one?


I like the one I just bought
But yrs ago I bought my wife a Worx weed eater (cheapest model 10 yrs ago) and it sucked wind , They seem to be more advanced now.

She could cut newly grown grass edges but that was all it could handle
No heavy stuff like this, 2 months worth of side grass this thing eats it up as good as any gas one. Problem is when it runs out of E-Gas
 There are lots of electric battery ones fairly cheap no I would not get a corded one unless you have a small area to maintain .
Shop around on holiday sales for best price . I say I like it so far.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Ness Get one with a battery and only get one your yard size requires no need to pay extra if you do not need it.
I bought an EGO brand through Homedepot or Amazon but it was over 200 dollars
But I wanted More Power   Its a man thing LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 25, 2022)

Good morning misfits. It’s raining here again today so I’m gonna do inside stuff. finished cleaning and sanitizing the flower tent yesterday but didn’t get time to purchase soil yesterday for transplanting the plants going in there so they will have to wait a bit longer to stretch their roots. The outside plants seem to be digging the rain and are continuing to grow. I inspect them each day for critters and am learning more about the bugs in my area as to which ones are good and bad. I have left a couple of bugs on now which I would have plucked off in the past as they are bug hunters and not leaf eaters. My one plant continues to flower but who knows how long that will last I decided to leave her right where she is and watch her maybe re-vegging in her future but it is what it is so we will see. Hope everyone has a swell day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In my late teens I ran a landscaping business, cut over 200lwns a week
> I enjoy just doing my own now.


After we moved to town my junior year, I had a lawn mowing service and lawn mower repair shop, besides delivering papers.  Before that I mowed two lawns besides ours in the country, but both were huge.  

I actually mowed, raked, and hauled more hay before moving to town, as well as tended livestock for a couple neighbors.  We were always looking for ways to make money, because we didn't have much and we couldn't just ask Mom or Dad.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> After we moved to town my junior year, I had a lawn mowing service and lawn mower repair shop, besides delivering papers.  Before that I mowed two lawns besides ours in the country, but both were huge.
> 
> I actually mowed, raked, and hauled more hay before moving to town, as well as tended livestock for a couple neighbors.  We were always looking for ways to make money, because we didn't have much and we couldn't just ask Mom or Dad.


My family was Dirt poor also and maybe that is why we were driven to become successful


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  I have always enjoyed cutting my lawn.  It is way of expressing yourself.  Tomorrow it will be my turn again.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 25, 2022)

So I ran into sumbody that wanted to leave America.

I pointed out the Bangladesh would be nice because of its charm unique in this world:

1. It is considerably smaller than Kansas (82K sq. mi. _vs_ 57K sq. mi.)

2. It has a population greater than all of Russia.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Why an elementary school


I'd be just as pissed if it would have been an old folk's home. Life is life, and not to be taken.


TheBlackHydra said:


> Boy what I would not give to go back to the Time when we were all children


Not me. Lived through it once. Might not be that lucky the second time.


bigsur51 said:


> we went all in last year and got a weed whacked and a lawnmower , all electric by Greenworks


You must have a really small lawn. I do use an electric whacker, but a mower would be futile for me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My family was Dirt poor also and maybe that is why we were driven to become successful


We weren't dirt poor, but lived like we were because my parents grew up during the Great Depression.  What they did give me was a good work ethic, which went a long way toward my success.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd be just as pissed if it would have been an old folk's home. Life is life, and not to be taken.
> 
> Not me. Lived through it once. Might not be that lucky the second time.
> 
> You must have a really small lawn. I do use an electric whacker, but a mower would be futile for me.





i can do my gf’s yard on one charge

then we have the yard over at the homestead 1/3 acre but I cut the grass there with my riding Snapper by Craftsman 16.5 Koehler engine , bought it 11 years ago….(don’t tell anyone but I’ve only changed the oil 4 times)


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We weren't dirt poor, but lived like we were because my parents grew up during the Great Depression.  What they did give me was a good work ethic, which went a long way toward my success.




same here

we did not see a lot of my dad growing up , he worked 6 days a week , had to raise 10 kids , so yeah , he worked a lot and left that work ethic with me

if ya dig a ditch , dig a good ditch! ……drilled into my brain by pops lol



edit….gf front yard


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

Kinda the same boat. My Old Man took his muster out money and started a construction business that lasted up to a year before he died.
I remember at around three or four years old, my Mom gave big brother a choice between going out on the Old Man's job to see him, or going to the Flint Amusement Park. We chose to go see him.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Nothing going on so I decided to cut the grass today.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Nothing going on so I decided to cut the grass today.







do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> same here
> 
> we did not see a lot of my dad growing up , he worked 6 days a week , had to raise 10 kids , so yeah , he worked a lot and left that work ethic with me
> 
> ...





most of that grass out there is buffalo grass and we wanted it to go to seed before the first mow

some small tumbleweeds are getting stuck in the dandelions so now that the last frost danger is over we will bust out the mower and knock it all down


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd be just as pissed if it would have been an old folk's home. Life is life, and not to be taken.
> 
> Not me. Lived through it once. Might not be that lucky the second time.
> 
> You must have a really small lawn. I do use an electric whacker, but a mower would be futile for me.


Cub Cadet and a bunch more have larger zero turn electric mowers now very pricey
$ 4 grand home owners version


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> same here
> 
> we did not see a lot of my dad growing up , he worked 6 days a week , had to raise 10 kids , so yeah , he worked a lot and left that work ethic with me
> 
> ...


Yep Dad had 2 full times jobs and one was a teacher 
The other I was not happy but it paid the bills 7 kids in his flock
Put it this way he worked nights a people did not like him much.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Nothing going on so I decided to cut the grass today.


I just got done , must say Im impressed , EGO wacker worked great
As powerful as a gas and lasted 30 mins so far
I cut back yard too, about 4 to 5 times bigger than the front


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I just got done , must say Im impressed , EGO wacker worked great
> As powerful as a gas and lasted 30 mins so far
> I cut back yard too, about 4 to 5 times bigger than the front


Thats pretty good amount of time . I have a makita 18 volt which lasts about 18 minutes with a single battery. I have the makita platform with all my cord Lesses and have 5 batteries. Two batteries does it for me more like three for the first wacking


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


J’ai besoin de passer une grosse boule de pet


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats pretty good amount of time . I have a makita 18 volt which lasts about 18 minutes with a single battery. I have the makita platform with all my cord Lesses and have 5 batteries. Two batteries does it for me more like three for the first wacking


The EGO is 56 volts @2.5amps


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> J’ai besoin de passer une grosse boule de pet


Such a linquist !!!
How do you say rabbit in French?
Bun nae..


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The EGO is 56 volts @2.5amps


Its amazing the high voltages the eco has . chain saws lawn mowers


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I like the one I just bought
> But yrs ago I bought my wife a Worx weed eater (cheapest model 10 yrs ago) and it sucked wind , They seem to be more advanced now.
> 
> She could cut newly grown grass edges but that was all it could handle
> ...



Sound good thank you, I have so many things on my wish list.  I get thing for the grow come first.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats pretty good amount of time . I have a makita 18 volt which lasts about 18 minutes with a single battery. I have the makita platform with all my cord Lesses and have 5 batteries. Two batteries does it for me more like three for the first wacking


That may be more of what @ness2 may need , tell here about yours she may be looking for one
Was it light weight , mine is as heavy as my commercial gas Echo.
But have just as much cut power Im sure or close to it


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ness Get one with a battery and only get one your yard size requires no need to pay extra if you do not need it.
> I bought an EGO brand through Homedepot or Amazon but it was over 200 dollars
> But I wanted More Power   Its a man thing LOL
> View attachment 297964



No comment.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its amazing the high voltages the eco has . chain saws lawn mowers


They ever go up to 5.0amps for long lasting cut times


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> No comment.


I know , this is a Birthday present from the wife
There are smaller ones and cheaper 
Look around and read reviews , you do not need as powerful as I have


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298006
> View attachment 298007


Hopper how does she get the eye patch to stay like that


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That may be more of what @ness2 may need , tell here about yours she may be looking for one
> Was it light weight , mine is as heavy as my commercial gas Echo.
> But have just as much cut power Im sure or close to it


What I like about it is it only takes one battery which makes it much lighter.
Our blower takes 2 and is much heavier. The wacker i got with a 4.0 battery and charger with charger for $200 at home depot. I have 5,0 bats and they last longer .No more starting up the 2 cycle which I think needs to be  used more than I use it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What I like about it is it only takes one battery which makes it much lighter.
> Our blower takes 2 and is much heavier. The wacker i got with a 4.0 battery and charger with charger for $200 at home depot. I have 5,0 bats and they last longer .No more starting up the 2 cycle which I think needs to be  used more than I use it.


OK so its big like the EGO, Ness2 is looking for a smaller powerful one I bet.


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK so its big like the EGO, Ness2 is looking for a smaller powerful one I bet.


I think yours is bigger . My honey uses my makita and its light enough for her.
nice weight i think. and at our age 18 minutes is enough time for waiting 1/2 hour for another charge if you dont have spares.
I bought my cordless drill and impact gun fro a tool store and it came ith 4 5.0 batts


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Can I get the full model you have maybe Ill return this monster


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That may be more of what @ness2 may need , tell here about yours she may be looking for one
> Was it light weight , mine is as heavy as my commercial gas Echo.
> But have just as much cut power Im sure or close to it



I want one that will last and have good power.  Just thinking will it break down early.  I think I'll go personal to Home Depot so if it breaks they can replace it right there in the store.


----------



## boo (May 25, 2022)

heya folks, been super busy today, heading out to wire up a new t101 timeclock...sounds like the word of the day is lithium tools...that 4K zero turn isn't expensive, look at the price of the big ferris zero turns...closing in on 20K out the door...when you have acreage you need tools...y'all enjoy whats left of the day...


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can I get the full model you have maybe Ill return this monster





ness2 said:


> I want one that will last and have good power.  Just thinking will it break down early.  I think I'll go personal to Home Depot so if it breaks they can replace it right there in the store.


You want one thats light and lasts as long enough


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I want one that will last and have good power.  Just thinking will it break down early.  I think I'll go personal to Home Depot so if it breaks they can replace it right there in the store.


I have liked Makita for over 40 years


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think yours is bigger . My honey uses my makita and its light enough for her.
> nice weight i think. and at our age 18 minutes is enough time for waiting 1/2 hour for another charge if you dont have spares.
> I bought my cordless drill and impact gun fro a tool store and it came ith 4 5.0 batts


What a Woman , Id be afraid to let my wife near it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

boo said:


> heya folks, been super busy today, heading out to wire up a new t101 timeclock...sounds like the word of the day is lithium tools...that 4K zero turn isn't expensive, look at the price of the big ferris zero turns...closing in on 20K out the door...when you have acreage you need tools...y'all enjoy whats left of the day...


That was the starting price for a cheap homeowner's model


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I want one that will last and have good power.  Just thinking will it break down early.  I think I'll go personal to Home Depot so if it breaks they can replace it right there in the store.


Reminds me of the saying a Good Man is hard to find


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You want one thats light and lasts as long enough



The more volt the weed Wacker has does that make the ww heaver?


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> The more volt the weed Wacker has does that make the ww heaver?


yes a heavier battery or in some lower voltage battery's you use 2


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Thank you joeb I just want one that has the power to handle cutting the grass, well I'm calling it a night have supper to cook.  Saland, Green Bean Casserole, Bake Potatoes, and Steak.


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you joeb I just want one that has the power to handle cutting the grass, well I'm calling it a night have supper to cook.  Saland, Green Bean Casserole, Bake Potatoes, and Steak.


Nice ,my pleasure ,enjoy your dinner !


----------



## spunom (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 297917


I have this exact model. I love it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

spunom said:


> I have this exact model. I love it.


Any tips , where did you place your handle low or high?
How long are you getting from a charge
Also mine says no tapping needed to get line to feed (autofeed) but it stays so short unless I tap it lightly
Want to make sure mine is working correctly thks


----------



## stain (May 25, 2022)

Sprinkling but it's still rain. Going on 30hrs . 7" of rain. Soaked is the word. Didn't get to fish as a broke down ford showed up to be fixed again. A new coil and tappet cover gaskets and it should be good for at least another 100 miles....


----------



## spunom (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any tips , where did you place your handle low or high?
> How long are you getting from a charge
> Also mine says no tapping needed to get line to feed (autofeed) but it stays so short unless I tap it lightly
> Want to make sure mine is working correctly thks


I adjusted the handle 3 times before I had it comfortable. It's raining now, but I'll shoot a pic later. I keep the battery on the charger after every use, so no answer for time. Sorry man. The auto feed is for restringing. A light tap extends the string very nicely. Sometimes too nicely... Like if you hit a root or high spot when you're in the groove lol. Keep it clean or the auto feed will fail (from reviews before I bought it). I agree that it is just a powerful as a gas whacker.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> J’ai besoin de passer une grosse boule de pet





nah

this is southern French

mow de lawn


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

spunom said:


> I adjusted the handle 3 times before I had it comfortable. It's raining now, but I'll shoot a pic later. I keep the battery on the charger after every use, so no answer for time. Sorry man. The auto feed is for restringing. A light tap extends the string very nicely. Sometimes too nicely... Like if you hit a root or high spot when you're in the groove lol. Keep it clean or the auto feed will fail (from reviews before I bought it). I agree that it is just a powerful as a gas whacker.


Me personally I dont like leaving a battery in its charger , My buddy had a ryobi battery catch fire. In NYC there are instances of lithium batteries for ebikes catching fire while charging


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nah
> 
> this is southern French
> 
> mow de lawn


I have a buddy in Pa has one of those auto lawn mowers that operates on its own .
He calls it Moe !


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

My wife's got one that operates on its own. She calls it Hippie.
Cold meds kicking in. Eyeballs getting heavy. Sweet dreams, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

*For all them doggie lovers out there.* 

Here is a doggie that is really smart... and a great actor -- I love how at the last minute, he remembers to cover his tracks:


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> I adjusted the handle 3 times before I had it comfortable. It's raining now, but I'll shoot a pic later. I keep the battery on the charger after every use, so no answer for time. Sorry man. The auto feed is for restringing. A light tap extends the string very nicely. Sometimes too nicely... Like if you hit a root or high spot when you're in the groove lol. Keep it clean or the auto feed will fail (from reviews before I bought it). I agree that it is just a powerful as a gas whacker.


Cool Thks So having to bump it gently to get new line is normal
and How Long have you owned yours , I was wondering the life expectancy we will get out of them?


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My wife's got one that operates on its own. She calls it Hippie.
> Cold meds kicking in. Eyeballs getting heavy. Sweet dreams, shipmates.



They call that a saddle for fun
I have seen those battery powered ones , never could afford that kind of luxury


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *For all them doggie lovers out there.*
> 
> Here is a doggie that is really smart... and a great actor -- I love how at the last minute, he remembers to cover his tracks:



Smarter than most people I have known
Morning Sir Walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My wife's got one that operates on its own. She calls it Hippie.
> Cold meds kicking in. Eyeballs getting heavy. Sweet dreams, shipmates.



You and me both Brother 
Love Ya


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Me personally I dont like leaving a battery in its charger , My buddy had a ryobi battery catch fire. In NYC there are instances of lithium batteries for ebikes catching fire while charging


Yes One of my biggest fears ie: leaving computers and cell chargers plugged it 24


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Morning @Joe631a I believe the batteries don't last as long being full charged all the time, maybe better to have 2 batteries to alt between when the need calls for extra charge .
What say Ye mr magician


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Something to think about
What are the seven last plagues and when will they happen? - BibleAsk


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *For all them doggie lovers out there.*
> 
> Here is a doggie that is really smart... and a great actor -- I love how at the last minute, he remembers to cover his tracks:




That's to funny.  What a smarty.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> That's to funny.  What a smarty.


Morning Sweety May you have a happy and Pleasant Day


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

good morning 

cheap thrills


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Morning ^^^^


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

Good morning, Hydra , Walt and everyone when your up and about.  It's watering day for all the girls.  It's real close to harvesting the blueberries they are 10 weeks and a day. 

It's going to be a rainy day 🌦


----------



## spunom (May 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Me personally I dont like leaving a battery in its charger , My buddy had a ryobi battery catch fire. In NYC there are instances of lithium batteries for ebikes catching fire while charging


True... There's a risk





TheBlackHydra said:


> Cool Thks So having to bump it gently to get new line is normal
> and How Long have you owned yours , I was wondering the life expectancy we will get out of them?


A little over a year. Like with any equipment,  proper maintenance and not trying to push it beyond it's limits will make it last a while IMO.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

spunom said:


> True... There's a risk
> A little over a year. Like with any equipment,  proper maintenance and not trying to push it beyond it's limits will make it last a while IMO.


I found it a little hard to do certain straight on edging around brick garden borders (has a weird tilt to the power head) and that safety button will have to be fixed to not have to hold it every time I go to trim PIA
Oh for sure , I shower and sleep with it in the bed
Thks Bro


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

good morning

how about a group hug?


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> how about a group hug?
> 
> ...


is That Hopper I see in the middle LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> is That Hopper I see in the middle LOL




he is in there somewhere


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

I just voted for the Bud Of The Month.  What a hard choice.  Lots of nice picture of Buds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> same here
> 
> we did not see a lot of my dad growing up , he worked 6 days a week , had to raise 10 kids , so yeah , he worked a lot and left that work ethic with me
> 
> ...



If it falls on your lot to sweep the streets, then sweep the streets like Michael Angelo painted the Sistine Chapel.



joeb631a said:


> Such a linquist !!!



I've heard that women like cunning linguistics.



ness2 said:


> The more volt the weed Wacker has does that make the ww heaver?



Look at volts as pressure forcing the electrons to flow through the wire, and the amps as the volume of electrons flowing and together they equal the Watts doing the work.

The wire used in the motor is the resistance that the voltage pressure is forcing the amps through, so the lower the wire resistance, the more amps it will flow at the same voltage and likewise the higher the voltage, the more amps will flow through a given wire size.

That means that a higher voltage battery could use smaller wire to push the same amps through, and thereby result in a lighter weight motor.


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he is in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found him I think LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> how about a group hug?
> 
> ...





bigsur51 said:


> he is in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hugz all around ya'll!


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hugz all around ya'll!


Might not be him
They all still have their clothes on


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hugz all around ya'll!


If Hops is involved 
It's more like Reach around all around LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

have a good one ya all!

corn planting time

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Wire is sized according to the amps



Thank you Graywolf for explaining about the volts and wirer.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Graywolf for explaining about the volts and wirer.



My pleasure my dear!  Ma said since I wasn't all that purdy that I should be handy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My pleasure my dear!  Ma said since I wasn't all that purdy that I should be handy.


In your case you must have been one Ugly Mother

Now because you can build most anything LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Found him I think LOL
> View attachment 298070


Hopper and his now defunct MC club Members have a reunion


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning @Joe631a I believe the batteries don't last as long being full charged all the time, maybe better to have 2 batteries to alt between when the need calls for extra charge .
> What say Ye mr magician


I agree


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> is That Hopper I see in the middle LOL


wish it was me !!!


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My pleasure my dear!  Ma said since I wasn't all that purdy that I should be handy.


That was great !!!


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  

I will be working outside a lot today. Like Big it is time to plant around here.  Been babying all these plants long enough...time to go into the ground.  My back hurts just thinking about it.

Supposed to go fishing a couple of times this holiday weekend as well.  For an old broken down old man I sure get around.

Better have some more coffee and get my azz in gear.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wish it was me !!!


look at the pic again lol


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

Happy smoking time to do a little work outside and in.  Have fun


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> how about a group hug?
> 
> ...


They look like a field hockey team


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Found him I think LOL
> View attachment 298070


Oh, yeah? See if'n you can pick him outta THIS pile!


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh, yeah? See if'n you can pick him outta THIS pile!
> View attachment 298079


Im sure he has to be the guy on top


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In your case you must have been one Ugly Mother
> 
> Now because you can build most anything LOL



Ah rest mah case................



TheBlackHydra said:


> Im sure he has to be the guy on top



It has been suggested that the guy in the middle is the lucky one.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298082


The Norman Rockwell days??


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

OK I may be on to something
I have severe leg pain at night as soon as I lie down in bed
Nothing has really helped until now. I have discovered that I drink 3 beers , smoke a 1/2 joint of good weed , and a full dropper of strong THC tincture does the trick . Within 10 minutes of doing so (tinct under the tongue) the leg pain is in half and almost goes away.
I can sleep again WOOHHOO
or I am just a drug addict ...............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298083



I do but remember that we called them, "these trying times" then.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 298091


Meh.  We actually had a mangle.  TINS

It was the kids' job to run the wash (sheets) through it. Putting a sheet through the power squeezers on toppa the washing machine was too dangerous. they'd get bunched and make a hazardous mess.






And the top of our washing machine had rollers that were left in an angled position while not in use:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)

Fking piece of shit. Hope you burn in hell mother fker.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

Drove by @bigsur51 place on my jet-airbike and saw his new sign:


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking piece of shit. Hope you burn in **** mother fker.
> 
> View attachment 298095


Keep teaching the kids that they can be what ever they want and look what happens


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 298091


I remember my parents had one of those back in the 80's.


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I remember my parents had one of those back in the 80's.


That's not a toilet LOL


----------



## MechaniMan (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That's not a toilet LOL


But I bet with a little Ingenuity you could make it make cotton candy and taffy  at the same time


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> But I bet with a little Ingenuity you could make it make cotton candy and taffy  at the same time


Or a Hash Master 5000 machine Few cranks of the handle and into the bubble bags


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im sure he has to be the guy on top



Guess again.



WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298106


Ginger said to say, "Hi".


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Well it getting close to that time when Hydra turns into Roster and better get going before the beers kick in.
Night folks . once again its been fun
I would appreciate you pressing that like button at the bottom of the page 
This way I know I'm appreciated  LOL    
They say this at the end of all the Youtube videos now I think it gets them more money in kickbacks,
LOL So here it is me being funny.


----------



## boo (May 26, 2022)

g'nite roster...


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hey I heard Roster was a lurking around


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Maybe just maybe he'll stop by and say hello


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

One never knows
Yes Virgina there just may yet be a Santa Cluse


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

I already met Hopper so I know there is a Devil


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hydra OUT


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe just maybe he'll stop by and say hello


I hope so ,I miss him like a fat boy misses cake ....


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

Think I'm out, too. Got an appointment with the Hindu tomorrow morning. Got a months worth of asthma meds a year ago and I'm about out. If it wasn't for all the damn pollen flying around and the cold the Old Hen had to share with me, I'd probably be good 'til fall. I'm sure he misses me. I'm his model patient. Not.

Good night, shipmates.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

So where is that Guy Hydra that was trying to be Me?
Just wait until I see him again, LOL  I had speaks with him last night and I said
Foo there aint room for 2 sheriffs in this one horse clown town and he cried , he cried and whimpered away.
So ROSTERMAN is BACK


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Hydra got banned.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hydra got banned.


Thought he was the Original Slim Shady


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thought he was the Original Slim Shady




I forget what I thought in the confusion..........................

Goooode morning brothers and sisters! 55F @ 82% RH, mo rain with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 62F.

We're trying out a new restaurant for breakfast this morning with our chef friend who suggested it.

The rains are back, so back to indoor sports and debauchery are a given......................


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

*Dam Was worse than Face book Jail




*​


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Just trying to get this text box off my screen…sorry


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Gonna be a nice day today. Getting ready for 90 degree temps again. Going to the knee doc today as I’m still hobbling around. Hoping they can give me a cortisone shot so I can get around a little better. Tired of feeling like an old lady and miss my yoga too. Putting a cramp in my style. Have a sweet day everyone


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298163
> 
> So where is that Guy Hydra that was trying to be Me?
> Just wait until I see him again, LOL  I had speaks with him last night and I said
> ...


He tried to fill shoes that were not easy to fill. 
You got to give hydra credit ,he helped to hold down the fort in times like these.
He never spoke bad about you ,some were relieved RosterMan was not around because the Ladies here were all sweet on him ....lol


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He tried to fill shoes that were not easy to fill.
> You got to give hydra credit ,he helped to hold down the fort in times like these.
> He never spoke bad about you ,some were relieved RosterMan was not around because the Ladies here were all sweet on him ....lol


Come on I heard he did OK with the Ladies here LOL


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Gonna be a nice day today. Getting ready for 90 degree temps again. Going to the knee doc today as I’m still hobbling around. Hoping they can give me a cortisone shot so I can get around a little better. Tired of feeling like an old lady and miss my yoga too. Putting a cramp in my style. Have a sweet day everyone


Last time I got a shot of cortisone I told my orthopedic dr Cortisone shots are like that warm feeling when you pee in your pants.It only lasts for 5 minutes


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on I heard he did OK with the Ladies here LOL


not like RosterMan..
He has  skills !!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not like RosterMan..
> He has  skills !!!


yes He was a bit shy but started warming up the longer he stayed…


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> yes He was a bit shy but started warming up the longer he stayed…


With the Ladies in our group it was inevitable !!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> With the Ladies in our group it was inevitable !!!


Don't leave Out @Hippie420 He was sweet on him as well
I heard stories


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Roster you Crazy fker you are a funny bastard whom we never missed because you never left. Glad you stuck around Sybil.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on I heard he did OK with the Ladies here LOL


Not as well as BIG


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not as well as BIG


When you have BIG as a name it makes the Ladies wonder ....


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you Crazy fker you are a funny bastard whom we never missed because you never left. Glad you stuck around Sybil.
> 
> View attachment 298188
> View attachment 298189


Ah but you have never met The Mongoose , you never want to see him ever
If he ever comes out Ban him quickly


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> When you have BIG as a name it makes the Ladies wonder ....


Yes another false flag LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Going to uncover pool today
getting a new liner sometime , bastards said end of may and no word yet.
The guy cut my liner open when he came to measure so I can not ever fill the pool to the right level due to the idiot that opened up the top corner to see if water had gotten behind it.
I had it patched properly so that no water did.
So now we wait , Mother Fers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not as well as BIG


He has a long way to go to catch up with big


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Im putting a sand filter setup on my above ground pool this weekend.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He has a long way to go to catch up with big


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He has a long way to go to catch up with big


Beware of wolves bearing gifts


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Beware of wolves bearing gifts


I already know about the free toothbrush thing  so nothing like that will work on me.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

Hey! I never touched your toothbrush. Yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes another false flag LOL


It’s the big heart that we love…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey! I never touched your toothbrush. Yet.


I know but you made me think bad thoughts when i see toothbrushes hanging in those little slots now. I hide mine because of you


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He has a long way to go to catch up with big


such a flirt ....!


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

I CHOKE UP EVERYTIME I SEE WHAT THIS MAN DID.
HE WOULD HAVE RAN INTO THAT SCHOOL WITH NO VEST GUN OR BACKUP.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

Well shipmates, I'm bailin' on ya's. It's beer time and I'm thirsty. Remember what I taught ya and don't burn the place down 'til I get back.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well shipmates, I'm bailin' on ya's. It's beer time and I'm thirsty. Remember what I taught ya and don't burn the place down 'til I get back.



Have fun be careful coming home


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298231


My Huckleberry


----------



## pute (May 27, 2022)

Howdy misfits.  Been absent all day....feels like I skipped school.  Actually went fishing then I dropped my phone and destroyed the screen.... Long story short I ended up getting a new phone.  

Spent the rest of the day setting up and trying to learn the damn thing.  Still working on it but at least I am operational.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Howdy misfits.  Been absent all day....feels like I skipped school.  Actually went fishing then I dropped my phone and destroyed the screen.... Long story short I ended up getting a new phone.
> 
> Spent the rest of the day setting up and trying to learn the damn thing.  Still working on it but at least I am operational.


Did you take Killer out again


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Howdy misfits.  Been absent all day....feels like I skipped school.  Actually went fishing then I dropped my phone and destroyed the screen.... Long story short I ended up getting a new phone.
> 
> Spent the rest of the day setting up and trying to learn the damn thing.  Still working on it but at least I am operational.


Yea sounds like you pulled a Kindbud I've been threw 3 phones in the last 2-3 months gotta get a case and stop dropping them like they are indestructible motherfuukers are like eggs now for some reason they weren't so fragile or maybe that Samsung I had was just better than the replacements I bought idk


----------



## spunom (May 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> Not complaining, but I thought the weedseedsexpress prize was 10 seeds. Shipping confirmation lists it as 5?


Yep... 5. Got them today. Five more than I had, so I'm grateful. I guess I need to learn to clone so I can have 10


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

spunom said:


> Yep... 5. Got them today. Five more than I had, so I'm grateful. I guess I need to learn to clone so I can have 10  ✌


Yeah think I'm going to order some Silver Thiosulfate Solution it's only 30-50$ and make a few plants spit out feminized seeds then I won't have to worry about seeds for a while except for maybe picking up some new mixes to make a custom mix used to have a sour diesel mixed with super silver Haze and lemon skunk strain I lost it it was sooo pine tree Earthy tasting hate that it died out miss that taste but clones only last so long


----------



## spunom (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah think I'm going to order some Silver Thiosulfate Solution it's only 30-50$ and make a few plants spit out feminized seeds then I won't have to worry about seeds for a while except for maybe picking up some new mixes to make a custom mix used to have a sour diesel mixed with super silver Haze and lemon skunk strain I lost it it was sooo pine tree Earthy tasting hate that it died out miss that taste but clones only last so long


Is that how they make the feminized seeds? Good to know. I had a plant self pollinate on one bud that gave me a few seeds that were girls. I got a small bunch of seeds right now. Some fem mostly regs. Waiting until I sell my house and move to set up to grow some lasting weight. Will delve into cloning then.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2022)

I'm tired... watching hockey with one eye open


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 27, 2022)

Almost done with the shade. Got the stringers up and squared. Now the sheet steel. With this long weekend I'll be able to get the boys to help...maybe. Will take pics of the skeleton in the morning. 

nightol


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> fishing



Did you catch any fish pute?  Sorry about your phone good luck with the new one.  I just have a flip phone I have no internet on it.  
Have a good day.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I CHOKE UP EVERYTIME I SEE WHAT THIS MAN DID.
> HE WOULD HAVE RAN INTO THAT SCHOOL WITH NO VEST GUN OR BACKUP.



ME TOO.

I am unabashedly Old School American.  His story, and *"We Were Soldiers, Once... And Young"* will ALWAYS get this hardcase chokey and teary.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

OK I talked to Hydra last night and he said he is sorry for leaving but it was time, he misses all of you dearly. He told me to tell everyone it was fun times at the old MP, but he had to move on to brighter and better things. He said to say Goodbye to all his friends and family here and that he Loves all of you including Weedhopper, (imagine that LOL) He told tell everyone he has started his own Nail Salon with imported Vietnamese gals doing all the work. The money has been pouring in and he has to work now instead of playing all day. He will miss you and said he may return one day in the future.
Good man that Hydra I liked em.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Oh yeah @Hippie420   Hydra said he wants his damm toothbrushes back


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

He said to give Ness2 a big kiss goodbye He really liked her.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

stain said:


> Almost done with the shade. Got the stringers up and squared. Now the sheet steel. With this long weekend I'll be able to get the boys to help...maybe. Will take pics of the skeleton in the morning. nightol



Good luck with the raising brother!  Last time I helped skin a pole barn we were using lead headed nails.......................



RosterMan said:


> He said to give Ness2 a big kiss goodbye He really liked her.



He is such a flirt and gifted enough to come and go at the same time........... 

Gooode mawning brothers and sister women!  51F @ 90% RH, mostly cloudy and predicted to reach 56F.

Passing left........


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2022)

Hey woof it's 61 here 91% humidity gonna get up to 82 today where you at with those temps?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hey woof it's 61 here 91% humidity gonna get up to 82 today where you at with those temps?


Portland, OR, aka River City aka Rip City, formerly known as Rose City or Pacific NW Paradise before it was trashed.


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I talked to Hydra last night and he said he is sorry for leaving but it was time, he misses all of you dearly. He told me to tell everyone it was fun times at the old MP, but he had to move on to brighter and better things. He said to say Goodbye to all his friends and family here and that he Loves all of you including Weedhopper, (imagine that LOL) He told tell everyone he has started his own Nail Salon with imported Vietnamese gals doing all the work. The money has been pouring in and he has to work now instead of playing all day. He will miss you and said he may return one day in the future.
> Good man that Hydra I liked em.
> View attachment 298278


He just barely left us and I miss him already .....


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He just barely left us and I miss him already .....


I wish I had some of his baby pictures , that would help......


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He just barely left us and I miss him already .....


When I see him I let him know your thoughts 
he was a solum man and kept to himself so he will appreciate that


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> When I see him I let him know your thoughts
> he was a solum man and kept to himself so he will appreciate that


please do and thank him for us


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> He just barely left us and I miss him already .....





joeb631a said:


> I wish I had some of his baby pictures , that would help......


Only found this one he was a cute Baby


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Only found this one he was a cute Baby
> View attachment 298295


extremely cute....


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from Tigawa Gardens.  Dropped a cool $350 on flowers. That is with a 30% discount as my son in law is the marketing and internet manager there.  Saved me almost $200 so it was worth the trip.  Snowing outside so I put them in the basement. Place is huge and well managed plus I got some beautiful flowers.  House is gonna look good this year.  Gotta try and top last years version.
> 
> View attachment 297492


Love it! you can have a easter ,spring ,fall,halloween ,winter or what ever flag you want in your yard .My opinion is First a American flag then what ever


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from Tigawa Gardens.  Dropped a cool $350 on flowers. That is with a 30% discount as my son in law is the marketing and internet manager there.  Saved me almost $200 so it was worth the trip.  Snowing outside so I put them in the basement. Place is huge and well managed plus I got some beautiful flowers.  House is gonna look good this year.  Gotta try and top last years version.
> 
> View attachment 297492


Wife buys Beautiful Fake flowers that everyone thinks are real, the neighbors are so Jelly LOL
We put them out early in full bloom They all think we have a hothouse grow room.
They have come a long way in fakes nowadays and they last are few yrs equating to cheaper costs in long run


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Have a good day Roster


RosterMan said:


> He said to give Ness2 a big kiss goodbye He really liked her.



Roster glad your back. missed you.  Harvest is getting close.  I'll be getting my jars ready soon.   more coffee.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Have a good day Roster
> 
> 
> Roster glad your back. missed you.  Harvest is getting close.  I'll be getting my jars ready soon.   more coffee.


To be honest Ness I missed you the most
Glad to be back


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> To be honest Ness I missed you the most
> Glad to be back



Roster the silver-tongued devil................


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Roster the silver-tongued devil................


Not quite as good as Bigsur but Im working on Subbie too


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

It's time to go out in the yard to do a little weeding and check on the girls have fun trooper.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not quite as good as Bigsur but Im working on Subbie too


Good luck. Boo beat ya to it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good luck. Boo beat ya to it.


Well if you have to send flower than she better be your lady


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Done in the grow...switching to the flowers and veggie garden.  Cloudy and breezy so won't be hot.


----------



## Airbone (May 28, 2022)

So I might have gotten a little out of hand but I got a lot of new stuff coming to try out…













Also got some blue cheese x sowahh Bx4 coming from the UK.
Can’t wait to play with these!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

You've still got the kid's college fund. Buy more!


----------



## Airbone (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You've still got the kid's college fund. Buy more!


I plan on hopefully finding some killer keepers and have a garden full of mothers to take cuts off of. Maybe even try out making my own cross.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Still planting......running out of gas.  Quick break and back at it.  This is supposed to be fun....fk that.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

Take a break.  This is a game that turned out adults like.  I made it for my neighbor's kids.

It requires two golf balls.  One is seen in the pic as a gimbal -- it allows the tilty board to go in all directions, and is a very strong connector. 

The other golf ball is placed on the board by the two handles.  There are two scores: 1 point if you get the ball through the hole at the bottom, and 2 points if it stays in the groove cut in the bottom board when it falls through.





The younger crowd sees it as a drinking game.  I like strip-tilt better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Take a break.  This is a game that turned out adults like.  I made it for my neighbor's kids.
> 
> It requires two golf balls.  One is seen in the pic as a gimbal -- it allows the tilty board to go in all directions, and is a very strong connector.
> 
> ...


do you know this old school game. I keep it set up on my dining room table. It’s old school but I can get the kids to put down their electronic devices to play it. It’s called skittles.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Take a break.  This is a game that turned out adults like.  I made it for my neighbor's kids.
> 
> It requires two golf balls.  One is seen in the pic as a gimbal -- it allows the tilty board to go in all directions, and is a very strong connector.
> 
> ...


Love your homemade game


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

I am beat.  All veggies are in the ground except the peppers and maters.  Will wait until after the next cold front passes then into the ground they go.  Still lots of flowers to go....Mrs Pute to the rescue.....I am going fishing tomorrow at 5am. 






There went my brand new cell phone.  Yup this is fun.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I am beat.  All veggies are in the ground except the peppers and maters.  Will wait until after the next cold front passes then into the ground they go.  Still lots of flowers to go....Mrs Pute to the rescue.....I am going fishing tomorrow at 5am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s gonna have all those flowers planted just right when you get home. And dinner waiting too. Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

Where's Hopper? Wonder if the batteries in his ankle monitor died and the boys picked him up?


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

MIA all day


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

He may have done a Liking buzz through this AM


----------



## boo (May 28, 2022)

gebus pute, I've not seen 5am for over a decade...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

I've seen both sides of 05:00 in the last month. Most of the time, it's waking up before or at, and a few times finally going to sleep after.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2022)

good night , 4:30 comes early


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Where's Hopper? Wonder if the batteries in his ankle monitor died and the boys picked him up?


Hopper is fine.  Taking a walk about.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

I'm checking out.  Son in Law canceled fishing until Tues.  Ahhhh...get to sleep in.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm checking out.  Son in Law canceled fishing until Tues.  Ahhhh...get to sleep in.


Sorry Can I go instead


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm checking out.  Son in Law canceled fishing until Tues.  Ahhhh...get to sleep in.



What fishing with Pute must be like


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


Good morning big. Hope you are having a good start to your day


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning big. Hope you are having a good start to your day


What no


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What no
> View attachment 298427


I learn sometimes about myself by your comments. Just seeing if you missed it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2022)

Gooode morning!  All hail Sol Rex or personal deity of choice!!!

50F @ 87% RH, more rain with 7 mph winds and predicted to reach 56F.

Mah Birch stump is ground and only cost $275. Went fast and slick too. It took about 30 minutes, and his investment was his truck, trailer, and the stump grinder that did all the work while he controlled it with a remote joystick. I'll bet the ROI is attractive in these parts and it could be run by a disabled person.

Looks like a way better way to make a living than climbing the trees and cutting them down.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Sorry guys I've been busy. Put my truck in the body shop to get the front end fixed from a wreck I had several months ago. Insurance gave me 3400.00 and with my brothers and ppl I know it's getting fixed for 1700.00.  Working all day yesterday in my yard and on my garden.
Now I'm about to blow you guys mind. Most of you know I'm not a god fearing man nor do I believe there is one. What happened to those 19 children should give most ppl pause and I'll leave it there.
Anyway with all that set to the side. I love Jimmy Swaggarts music and always have. I spent yrs in Church,,even preached the gospel at one time, then I woke the fk up and started asking questions and started researching and the rest is history. 
So believe it or not,,I'm setting here watching my 3yr old granddaughter play and listening to his music wishing I could believe again.
Yeah I know,,I'm a strange fker. 
Hope yall have a wonderful day brothers and Sisters.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Morning. More planting today.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry guys I've been busy. Put my truck in the body shop to get the front end fixed from a wreck I had several months ago. Insurance gave me 3400.00 and with my brothers and ppl I know it's getting fixed for 1700.00.
> Now I'm about to blow you guys mind. Most of you know I'm not a god fearing man nor do I believe there is one. What happened to those 19 children should give most ppl pause and I'll leave it there.
> Anyway with all that set to the side. I love Jimmy Swaggarts music and always have. I spent yrs in Church,,even preached the gospel at one time, then I woke the fk up and started asking questions and started researching and the rest is history.
> So believe it or not,,I'm setting here watching my 3yr old granddaughter play and listening to his music.
> ...


We Feel ya Bro, and love ya
But hey you may be a wee strange but at least you will never be as strange as That Roster fellow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. More planting today.


Oh that’s right. Now you have to help in the flowerbed. better Do it just right  fishing would have been more fun…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh that’s right. Now you have to help in the flowerbed. better Do it just right  fishing would have been more fun…


I would go fish from the bank just to avoid the flower planting


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Oh and Putes Never wear your waders in deep water


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

I had to do a rescue recovery once and the guy was in his mid 60's and an avid fisherman
His wife reported him missing and he had gone fishing at his favorite spot. Everyone knew where that was so the search was in that area , we found him in about 3 ft of water wearing his waders.
he was unfortunately expired , It was later determined he was in waist high water and stepped into a deep hole (no idea what caused that hole either) But needless to say he went straight down, 
Waders filled with water and he could not swim back up. To this day I never worn waders again.
True story.
Poor guy , but man what a way to go doing what He LOVED


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh and Putes Never wear your waders in deep water


Give them to Hoppers LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry Can I go instead


Sure thing, Fredo.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

The one thing I found out and live with every day is all the bad stuff I saw throughout my career.
I have seen many faces of death and in every imaginable way. It sucks , I have nightmares still of them all, especially the young children ones . I must have PTSD for sure.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sure thing, Fredo.


I would never make it back Right?


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The one thing I found out and live with every day is all the bad stuff I saw throughout my career.
> I have seen many faces of death and in every imaginable way. It sucks , I have nightmares still of them all, especially the young children ones . I must have PTSD for sure.


I wish  that they had an off switch for 1st responders so I can turn it off


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

Any of my shipmates watching the Indy 500 today? I used to watch two races a year; The Daytona 500 and the Indy. The woke crowd ruined Nooscar for me, but I'm still gonna watch Indy.
If they went woke, too, please wait 'til after the race to tell me, and I'll watch no more car races, forever.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

My head and neck was always sore for days watching the cars go round and round the track 500 times


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would go fish from the bank just to avoid the flower planting


Planting certainly isn't the fun part but like what I do in my basement I have the same pride in a job well done.  Bragging rights to me.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Any of my shipmates watching the Indy 500 today? I used to watch two races a year; The Daytona 500 and the Indy. The woke crowd ruined Nooscar for me, but I'm still gonna watch Indy.
> If they went woke, too, please wait 'til after the race to tell me, and I'll watch no more car races, forever.


I might have it on but lost interest over the years.  Same with noosecar.  I do enjoy the last 5 laps at Daytona...where half the field crashes.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I might have it on but lost interest over the years.  Same with noosecar.  I do enjoy the last 5 laps at Daytona...where half the field crashes.


I think most people go to see a good crash or two
Morbid twits


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

clean up a madmans wors


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

So if you see me ever going dark and deep pull me out fast
Thks


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

My poor wife still has to listen to me shouting out commands to the men from 15yrs ago


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Bullet hits the


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think most people go to see a good crash or two
> Morbid twits
> Yep, if it wasn't for the crashes, I'd probably never watch. Never wanted to see anyone get hurt, but it was a riot to see a lot of expensive machinery get trashed. Some of the near misses used to keep me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So if you see me ever going dark and deep pull me out fast
> Thks


You are a very good friend Hippie Thks Brother


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Or a tire going into the stands Ouch LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Had a moment sorry , Thks I am cleaning that up to depressing


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

The fish are biting


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I used to watch two races a year; The Daytona 500 and the Indy. The woke crowd ruined Nooscar for me, but I'm still gonna watch Indy.




Yeah .. I'm a bit race-ist about nooscar too .. gimme Indy infield chairs please


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The fish are biting
> View attachment 298474


I hate pike


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

The 106th is on! Yeah, I know they go around in left handed circles, but it's at over 200MPH. If you sneezed going into a turn, you're a dead man.


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I hate pike




Are pike a bit boney, .. just curious if their meat is worth the effort


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Hippie I'm watching the new USFL. Like it better than the NFL.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Five laps to go going to have a shootout finish at Indy. Late crash.... This is going to be fun.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Five laps to go going to have a shootout finish at Indy. Late crash.... This is going to be fun.


4


pute said:


> Five laps to go going to have a shootout finish at Indy. Late crash.... This is going to be fun.



laps


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Kanaan is gonna win


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Here we go....


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

he better make his move soon


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Ericson won


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Good race


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Good race


I have to admit I only put it on at the end


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

I had it on but wasn't really watching until the end as well.


----------



## ness (May 29, 2022)

What does the winner get?


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

$$$$$$


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

Damn rice grinder won. A Swede driving a meatball car. Least it ain't as bad as a few years ago. Some Jap dude won it in a Honda, and he climbed out and held up the meatball flag. You could feel the earth shake from all the WWII Pacific Theater soldier rolling in their graves.  Thirty years ago, it would not have ended well for the driver.

I miss the good old days with the big three and a few European cars. Now, it's Honda and Chevy only.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

@pute what is the purse and how much will Ericson take home? Any idea


----------



## ness (May 29, 2022)

My sister and her husband did the whole car race thing her husband was the mechanic they had a driver.  I don't like the loud noises at the race track Only went once that was it for me.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @pute what is the purse and how much will Ericson take home? Any idea


I have no idea. Don't really watch this kind of racing. I am a Street outlaw kind of guy.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

Just think, in a few years, it'll be how quick you can recharge 'em in the pits.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just think, in a few years, it'll be how quick you can recharge 'em in the pits.


Think how fast they will be just out of the hole


----------



## boo (May 29, 2022)

like it or not electric cars are the future...when they find out how much carbon emissions are created by making them where the helll are we gonna be...china owns the worlds supply of lithium, how receptive are they gonna be to selling us lithium cheap...I often wonder how the electricity is gonna be created without carbon being generated...how do we dispose of millions of tons of used up batteries...things that make me go hmmm...


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

boo said:


> like it or not electric cars are the future...when they find out how much carbon emissions are created by making them where the helll are we gonna be...china owns the worlds supply of lithium, how receptive are they gonna be to selling us lithium cheap...I often wonder how the electricity is gonna be created without carbon being generated...how do we dispose of millions of tons of used up batteries...things that make me go hmmm...


They will bury it along side of the spent fuel rods


----------



## boo (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They will bury it along side of the spent fuel rods


and the wind turbines that cannot be repaired...damn I'm tired today, can't hardly move my bones around...resheeted a metal building today...


----------



## joeb631a (May 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 298482
> View attachment 298483


 Sweet as cherry pie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

boo said:


> and the wind turbines that cannot be repaired...damn I'm tired today, can't hardly move my bones around...resheeted a metal building today...


That’s a lot like work boo. I enjoyed putting sheet metal on our barn in Ga but wouldn’t want to have to do it again. You a hard worker. Run yourself a hot bath and smoke a little of that sweet girl crush you will be fine.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Another day in the life.


----------



## joeb631a (May 29, 2022)

This is a used car dump near Paris, France with hundreds of electric cars. Please note, these are only used cars of the city of Paris and not personal vehicles.

Everyone has the same problem .... the battery storage cells are dead and need to be replaced. Why not replace them, you ask yourself? Well, there are two reasons.

One, battery storage cells cost almost twice what a new vehicle costs, and two, no landfill or landfill will allow you to dump batteries there. So these green fairy electric cars are dumping toxins from the battery right into the ground .

Still think we need to think green ???


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day, shipmates. Between the beers and burgers, take a moment to remember the people that this day was dedicated to. Hug your loved ones, and pray for the fallen.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Happy Memorial Day, shipmates. Between the beers and burgers, take a moment to remember the people that this day was dedicated to. Hug your loved ones, and pray for the fallen.








F
For all our Fallen Brothers and Sisters


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> and the wind turbines that cannot be repaired...damn I'm tired today, can't hardly move my bones around...resheeted a metal building today...



Morning boo.  Hope your pain has subsided today for repair the metal building yesterday.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Morning Misfits have a blessed happy Memorial Day.  Who cooking outside today?  I need thing at the store, so I don't know what I'm cooking today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Morning ness. Everyday is a holiday for me so I plan to get my nails real dirty transplanting my inside plants to 5 gallon pots, scrog them down with a net and see how much more I need to fill in before turning them to 12/12. may drop a hotdog on the grill 

I do respect and appreciate everyone that has served and died for our country as well as those serving now to keep us safe and free and will have them in mind today as always. Happy Memorial Day to everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Witchking (May 30, 2022)

Morning. 
Respect to all the brave men and women who gave all to keep our country safe and to keep us a free nation. Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Morning SubG.  Yes, being retired is like being on a Holiday most days.  Another cup of coffee and off to do some kind of work.  Haven't decided were to start.  Plants are good.  Outside sound like a plan.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning



Wake up Hopper.  Morning


----------



## stain (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> and the wind turbines that cannot be repaired...damn I'm tired today, can't hardly move my bones around...resheeted a metal building today...



We are CARBON based lifeforms as is ALL LIFE on the planet. I thought that the TPTB were Lizards (CBLF's) and loved a hot climate. Guess they are Silicon lifeforms (AI's) and must be kept cool to keep from melting down. Just like a computer they want to hit the RESET button.

Putting on new tin today...dammn the 35mph gusts. This is the last day I'll have help till next weekend and I want to go fishing then... Everything up to this point. I did by myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

I'm trying to Ness. I drank a little more than normal yesterday. I'm blaming my Son. He invited us over for Fajitas and the rest is history.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 30, 2022)

Respect to all who served.

attended a Memorial Day event at our town graveyard , put on by the local VFW , about 20+ vets attended

here is my great uncle who I was named after

he died fighting Rommel and the nazis at Kassarine Pass


Defending the pass was a force consisting of the U.S. 1st Battalion, 26th Regimental Combat Team, the U.S. 19th Combat Engineer Regiment, the 6th Field Artillery Battalion, a tank destroyer battalion and a battery of French artillery. On the hills to their west was French General Welvert's Task Force Welvert comprising a U.S. Ranger and infantry battalion, three French infantry battalions, two U.S. field artillery battalions, four French artillery batteries and engineer and anti-aircraft detachments. Furthest west was Task Force Bowen (consisting of the 3rd Battalion of the 26th Regimental Combat Team), blocking the track from Feriana towards Tebessa. Between Task Force Bowen and Tebessa to the north was the regrouping 1st Armored Division although only Combat Command B was fit for combat.[19] The positions in the pass had been placed under Colonel Alexander Stark, commander of the 26th RCT, on the night of February 18 and the command named Stark Force.[26]

























and I am thankful that my brother served and came back home from Nam…USMC


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

Gooode morning and thank you to those who gave their freedom so that I might enjoy mine.  Thanks and Semper Fi to all ya'll who served.

49F @ 89% RH, mo rain and predicted to reach 62F.

A fruitful day spent at Auto Cad designing stash boxes. I have a family member serving time and working in the prison woodshop for spending money. I've designed a couple stash boxes, and will work on a toy box for Miss Layla today, He has access to most kinds of wood, so I designed the stash box with fancy inlay or 3D-milling of a logo.

Here is a box that I previously had made for Hashmaster Kut done on a 3D mill:







I'm leaning toward the same inlay as we have for our dining table:


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

stain said:


> We are CARBON based lifeforms as is ALL LIFE on the planet. I thought that the TPTB were Lizards (CBLF's) and loved a hot climate. Guess they are Silicon lifeforms (AI's) and must be kept cool to keep from melting down. Just like a computer they want to hit the RESET button.
> 
> Putting on new tin today...dammn the 35mph gusts. This is the last day I'll have help till next weekend and I want to go fishing then... Everything up to this point. I did by myself.
> View attachment 298540



Watch that wind today stain.  Looking good.  Is it an extension of the building in back?  What is that a garage?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Love my Country and love my Veteran brothers.
Talk to my cousin yesterday. He is a retired marine. 2 purple . Did 3 tours in Nam.
Awesome guy and has always been there for me. When I got shot he was at that Hospital within no time and he lived 3hrs away.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Respect to all who served.
> 
> attended a Memorial Day event at our town graveyard , put on by the local VFW , about 20+ vets attended
> 
> ...



Handsome Men.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Why yes I am. Thank you Ness.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Yes indeed I bet your are handsome.  Well it's that time.  Traveling outside.  Have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Well now you made me Blush.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Yes indeed I bet your are handsome.  Well it's that time.  Traveling outside.  Have a good one.



Handy and a pretty boy!  Good to be WeedHopper........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

Kudos to Rosterman into getting prettier with age.  Remember back when he was just a pup?


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Happy Memorial Day, shipmates. Between the beers and burgers, take a moment to remember the people that this day was dedicated to. Hug your loved ones, and pray for the fallen.



Made me cry ya Bastard


bigsur51 said:


> Respect to all who served.
> 
> attended a Memorial Day event at our town graveyard , put on by the local VFW , about 20+ vets attended
> 
> ...


Respect


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm trying to Ness. I drank a little more than normal yesterday. I'm blaming my Son. He invited us over for Fajitas and the rest is history.
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Had 3 Cerveses did we?


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning and thank you to those who gave their freedom so that I might enjoy mine.  Thanks and Semper Fi to all ya'll who served.
> 
> 49F @ 89% RH, mo rain and predicted to reach 62F.
> 
> ...


Way better than making Plates Right Hopper


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

Fortunately born ugly myself, I always presented the cheerful smile and fortuitously am handy.  

Oh, and me and dogs have always been best pals!


----------



## joeb631a (May 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Fortunately born ugly myself, I always presented the cheerful smile and fortuitously am handy.
> 
> Oh, and me and dogs have always been best pals!
> 
> View attachment 298557


You're both handsome !


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

@joeb631a  JoeyB where ya Bee
We missed all missed ya


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're both handsome !


Hopper was born so ugly they had to shave his azz and make him walk backwards LOL


----------



## joeb631a (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @joeb631a  JoeyB where ya Bee
> We missed all missed ya


Im back ,just getting back up to speed Brother ..
I missed you all


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im back ,just getting back up to speed Brother ..
> I missed you all


Good to see you Back


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im back ,just getting back up to speed Brother ..
> I missed you all


Guess who's Back


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day.  Respect sent to those who served and made the ultimate sacrifice.

Busy week for me....I don't want to think about it.  

I better suck down an extra cup....


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Memorial Day.  Respect sent to those who served and made the ultimate sacrifice.
> 
> Busy week for me....I don't want to think about it.
> 
> I better suck down an extra cup....


A Big One


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

stain said:


> We are CARBON based lifeforms as is ALL LIFE on the planet. I thought that the TPTB were Lizards (CBLF's) and loved a hot climate. Guess they are Silicon lifeforms (AI's) and must be kept cool to keep from melting down. Just like a computer they want to hit the RESET button.
> 
> Putting on new tin today...dammn the 35mph gusts. This is the last day I'll have help till next weekend and I want to go fishing then... Everything up to this point. I did by myself.
> View attachment 298540


Take it from a guy that's hung sheets of all kinds of stuff in the wind; If you're in a high spot, keep the sheet down wind if possible, and if the wind goes to take it, scream "Heads up!" and let 'er fly. Ain't worth dyin' for. If you're on the leeward side, you'll have a few seconds to figure out whatcha did wrong on the way down.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Got the Day laborers working hard today Gonna be Hot one


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

stain said:


> We are CARBON based lifeforms as is ALL LIFE on the planet. I thought that the TPTB were Lizards (CBLF's) and loved a hot climate. Guess they are Silicon lifeforms (AI's) and must be kept cool to keep from melting down. Just like a computer they want to hit the RESET button.
> 
> Putting on new tin today...dammn the 35mph gusts. This is the last day I'll have help till next weekend and I want to go fishing then... Everything up to this point. I did by myself.
> View attachment 298540


you've always been a hard working SOB stain, much respect...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> you've always been a hard working SOB stain, much respect...


Hear, hear, you do Oklahoma farmers proud brother!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

!st time ever I had workers doing my work LOL
I like it sitting in AC house drinking a cold one watching them sweat ..................................
Im Bad LOL

Feels good to save some money I have hidden in the mattress LOL


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

just finished the front 9, beautiful day out today...still pooped from resheeting a building yesterday...payed back a moral obligation to a friend that is always there to lend a hand...what goes around comes around...
may God bless all that didn't come back and let us never forget their sacrifices...I believe most would agree they would not be happy with how our country has made a wrong turn...


----------



## stain (May 30, 2022)

Well, no Kite flying. Kind of bummed. Would have been funny to see the A hole boy take a trip... Just need to trim it out and light it up. Should make a nice shade. Beats the heill out of a shade tree to work under.

Back later wit more pics....


----------



## joeb631a (May 30, 2022)

I would say this would be corny ,maybe a little lame since my loss. But not here . But I mean it just as much now after a loss as I did before ,way before . Mad and deep love and respect to our four legged sons and daughters who keep us safe and put their lives so willingly ,unselfishly and with the huge great hearts they possess. My deep love , admiration and respect to them all. As real as I mean it ,I can say with the utmost surety ,I express the same feelings of everyone here .Please Lord ,keep them safe...and Thank you for your service my stinky sons and daughters ! much love...


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

they will give their lives for us and for that they deserve the respect any soldier does...


----------



## joeb631a (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> they will give their lives for us and for that they deserve the respect any soldier does...View attachment 298584


absolutely...


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 298583
> I would say this would be corny ,maybe a little lame since my loss. But not here . But I mean it just as much now after a loss as I did before ,way before . Mad and deep love and respect to our four legged sons and daughters who keep us safe and put their lives onter so willingly ,unselfishly and with the huge great hearts they possess. My deep love , admiration and respect to them all. As real as I mean it ,I can say with the utmost surety ,I express the same feelings of everyone here .Please Lord ,keep them safe...and Thank you for your service my stinky sons and daughters ! much love...


Please when you are ready get another dog Joe
I went almost 2 yrs and I was sorry I did not sooner


----------



## joeb631a (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Please when you are ready get another dog Joe
> I went almost 2 yrs and I was sorry I did not sooner


Its my honey ,Going to give it a little time and going sweet talk her into it... Thank You Brother


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its my honey ,Going to give it a little time and going sweet talk her into it... Thank You Brother


I understand my wife was the same way after we got a new puppy she was like why did we wait so long


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Well shipmates, it's that time again. Hope everybody had a happy and safe Memorial Day and took time to remember our fallen heroes. Buddha willing, I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Jack LaLanne....barf.....you are an old fart...I can see you on the floor following every move.....just you and your tooth brush.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm trying to Ness. I drank a little more than normal yesterday. I'm blaming my Son. He invited us over for Fajitas and the rest is history.
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



It's always a good thing to get together with family.  Glad you had some fun.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Kudos to Rosterman into getting prettier with age.  Remember back when he was just a pup?
> 
> View attachment 298555



What is it?  Cute


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Morning Island Of Misfits 68 F and clear.  
Enjoying my coffee with a few bowl waiting for the sun to come up.


----------



## stain (May 31, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> So, what happened to the Supreme Court leaker?  Is this just gonna go away and hidden in time......another injustice that is all of a sudden forgotten.   Bet a dollar to a dime that Sussman is gonna walk as well.  The jury is composed of all liberals.  Two of them worked on Hillary's staff.  How in the fk did the prosecution allow this.  Again and again.  I am pissed.



I predict we will only learn who the leaker is if they are a Republican.



ness said:


> What is it?  Cute



Sorry, I forgot what it is, but it is from Australia.  Rosterman's originally avatar was an ugly hairless dog that looked a lot like it.

Gooode morning ya'll!  51F @ 84% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 74F.

More Auto Cad designing stash boxes...........  I think I finally have my master design worked out and am detailing the pieces.  I'm trying to design it so that it is unique, but easy to build in quantity.

We went to see Top Gun Maverick yesterday and liked it.

The tree guys are due early this morning to remove the dying cherry tree at the rental.  I put out street closure signs last night so the truck has enough street width to turn into our drive and we will see this morning how effective we were.  The streets in that old historical district are so narrow that with parking on both sides, you can barely get a truck down one.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

This old lady handed her bank card to the teller and said, “I would like to withdraw $10”. 

The teller told her “for withdrawals less than $100, please use the ATM."

The old lady wanted to know why.

The teller returned her bank card and irritably told her, “These are the rules, please leave if there is no further matter. There is a line of customers behind you.”

The old lady remained silent for a few seconds, handed her card back to the teller, and said, “Please help me withdraw all the money I have.”

The teller was astonished when she checked the account balance. She nodded her head, leaned down and respectfully told her, “You have $300,000 in your account but the bank doesn’t have that much cash currently. Could you make an appointment and come back again tomorrow?”

The old lady then asked how much she could withdraw immediately. The teller told her any amount up to $3,000.

“Well please let me have $3,000 now.”

The teller kindly handed over $3,000, very friendly and with a smile to her.

The old lady put $10 in her purse and asked the teller to deposit $2,990 back into her account.

The moral of this story is...

Don’t futz with old people, they spent a lifetime learning skills like this.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

Fk you back.

Put my Truck in the body shop Saturday to get some shit fixed. Thought I would just use my Wife XJ8 Jag. Well guess what. It developed a coolant leak Monday. Mother fking $#@$$&&[email protected]@#$ god damnt.
Just dropped it off at my Mechanic because I have no way of running around getting parts to fix it myself since my Truck is in the body shop.
Fking son of #@$&#-++$##mother fker.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

That's funny Walt.  Old lady has it going on.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

There is going to be more thief in this world because all the prices are going up.  No one will have enough money to live on.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

Fkers have been stealing our money for yrs.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

I am thinking on getting my hair styled but those hairdresser cut to much hair off when you just tell them to take 1/2 off.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

Morning, shipmates. Gonna be another hottie here. The air conditioning still works at the ranch, my van, and the bar I'll be heading to, so who cares? 

Pute, you're just jealous that old Jack LaLanne can out run, out fight, and out fock ya, and he's been dead for 11 years!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

OK, swabbies. It's beer time. You know the drill. SA fire allowed, but hold off on the artillery 'til I get back, mmmk?


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Afternoon O'l farts,  Taking a break from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping.  Doing this more and more.  One of theses days I might have to hire trimmers.  Ha ha.  I only pay $2/hr.  Biut you get to listen to my music.  

Back to work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon O'l farts,  Taking a break from trimming.  My fargin hand started cramping.  Doing this more and more.  One of theses days I might have to hire trimmers.  Ha ha.  I only pay $2/hr.  Biut you get to listen to my music.
> 
> Back to work.


Hey Walt will pay you 20.00 an hour to trim for you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

ness said:


> I am thinking on getting my hair styled but those hairdresser cut to much hair off when you just tell them to take 1/2 off.


Well if you tell them to take half off you have to expect to leave half hairless right?


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Walt will pay you 20.00 an hour to trim for you


Hmmm, something sounds fishy.  Walt is gonna pay Me $20/hr to trim......what are his qualifications?  

Another break....almost done.  Another half hour or so.  My frickern hands don't work.   I will get through this one way or another.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

__





						electric clippers for cannabis trimming - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmmj, something sounds fishy.  Walt is gonna pay Me $20/hr to trim......what are his qualifications?
> 
> Another break....almost done.  Another half hour or so.  My frickern hands don't work.   I will get through this one way or another.


I think he just wants the finger hash


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Done


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

That’s a pretty bud Pute or should I say was a pretty bud…
doctoring up a pizza for supper. Hope you caught some fish today


----------



## boo (May 31, 2022)

I've got 3 dozen chicken thighs that are waiting for the coals to settle a little...I vacuum seal mass amounts of food for future meals...for those nights when I really don't feel like cooking I open up the outside fridge and it's game on...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I've got 3 dozen chicken thighs that are waiting for the coals to settle a little...I vacuum seal mass amounts of food for future meals...for those nights when I really don't feel like cooking I open up the outside fridge and it's game on...


Yes grilled chicken thighs are the best. 3 dozen should last you for a while


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, something sounds fishy.  Walt is gonna pay Me $20/hr to trim......what are his qualifications?
> 
> Another break....almost done.  Another half hour or so.  My frickern hands don't work.   I will get through this one way or another.


Walt says he'll do it 50/50; One for you, one for him.......


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt says he'll do it 50/50; One for you, one for him.......


What is your broker fee


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt says he'll do it 50/50; One for you, one for him.......


So Hippie are you negotiating for Walt.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> So Hippie are you negotiating for Walt.


Just tryin' to help a brother out.  
I don't hear Walt complaining.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

I bet you a Banana and raise you 2


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just tryin' to help a brother out.
> I don't hear Walt complaining.


I heard walt trims even better than Pute and in less time LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

today was a crawl inside the AC and don't go out day here


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> today was a crawl inside the AC and don't go out day here


Had to move the pizza from the oven to the grill. Electric company says we have a bad Neutral Shut the power off. Fixing it tonight. Will miss the AC for sure


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Had to move the pizza from the oven to the grill. Electric company says we have a bad Neutral Shut the power off. Fixing it tonight. Will miss the AC for sure


From pole to house? That sucks sorry to hear


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> From pole to house? That sucks sorry to hear


The line runs thru our yard then under our driveway. If the damage is found in the yard can they splice it? He mentioned maybe replacement in the future this would mean we have to bust the driveway up?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The line runs thru our yard then under our driveway. If the damage is found in the yard can they splice it? He mentioned maybe replacement in the future this would mean we have to bust the driveway up?


They should be able to test that underground wire to see if one of the wires has a break in it (also neutral wire) with a continuity test of each leg (it has 2 wires and the neutral) each leg is carrying 120volts together they amount to 240V , The neutral is the third wire and is needed to complete the circuit. (but Im sure ya hubby knows all this.) If the "break" is able to be located yes it can be spliced right in place after digging that section up and reconnecting it with a new section of wire . And using water proof splice connectors .Under the drive they may need to shoot a new wire and may as well replace the whole run to make sure it does not happen again.
Good Luck


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl are you doing this yourself?
My Buddy @joeb631a is an electrician, he may chime in with some of his tricks and secrets to help find the culprit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They should be able to test that underground wire to see if one of the wires has a break in it (also neutral wire) with a continuity test of each leg (it has 2 wires and the neutral) each leg is carrying 120volts together they amount to 240V , The neutral is the third wire and is needed to complete the circuit. (but Im sure ya hubby knows all this.) If the "break" is able to be located yes it can be spliced right in place after digging that section up and reconnecting it with a new section of wire . And using water proof splice connectors .Under the drive they may need to shoot a new wire and may as well replace the whole run to make sure it does not happen again.
> Good Luck


Thanx roster. The power was off all night about 12 hours. They finally fixed it or at least got it working again. the hubby electrician by trade but submarine electricity is different Than house stuff. That’s why I have to change all the light bulbs . I think they must have spliced it and because this is the third time we have had this issue in the last two years, they put a ticket in for that neutral to be replaced so as you say may as well replace the whole thing so it doesn’t happen again. Just glad the problem was on the electric company‘s side of the meter. So although it was a hot sweaty night glad to have AC back as it’s in the 90s today. Have a cool day roster


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @SubmarineGirl are you doing this yourself?
> My Buddy @joeb631a is an electrician, he may chime in with some of his tricks and secrets to help find the culprit.


No way I would tackle that job myself. I will take on anything mechanical and maybe changing out a light switch or ceiling fan but I would never take on this. Wouldn’t want the hubby to either. We are to old for that…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

good morning Roster , SubGirl , and all the Lurkers

coffee and donuts to jumpstart the day


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No way I would tackle that job myself. I will take on anything mechanical and maybe changing out a light switch or ceiling fan but I would never take on this. Wouldn’t want the hubby to either. We are to old for that…


I keep forget we are Old , I could not do the digging anymore


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Roster , SubGirl , and all the Lurkers
> 
> coffee and donuts to jumpstart the day


OH BIG (swoon head floating  LOL)  Morn Bro




 Can never change


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Roster , SubGirl , and all the Lurkers
> 
> coffee and donuts to jumpstart the day


Good morning big. Hope your day is starting out good. Just got my coffee hook up and gonna have a puff puff pass out on the porch by myself while the hubby sleeps in. Already made my spinosad visit to the outside girls and gave them their daily stroking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I keep forget we are Old , I could not do the digging anymore


I know. My mind is much younger than my body these days.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx roster. The power was off all night about 12 hours. They finally fixed it or at least got it working again. the hubby electrician by trade but submarine electricity is different Than house stuff. That’s why I have to change all the light bulbs . I think they must have spliced it and because this is the third time we have had this issue in the last two years, they put a ticket in for that neutral to be replaced so as you say may as well replace the whole thing so it doesn’t happen again. Just glad the problem was on the electric company‘s side of the meter. So although it was a hot sweaty night glad to have AC back as it’s in the 90s today. Have a cool day roster


Just saw this Excellent for now, that main line coming in underground must be in a conduit and fairly easy to pull out and snake a new line back in , That would be nice.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I keep forget we are Old , I could not do the digging anymore




I had to dig over 20 holes about the size of a 5 gallon bucket the other day..my azz was dragging


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just saw this Excellent for now, that main line coming in underground must be in a conduit and fairly easy to pull out and snake a new line back in , That would be nice.


Yes, there is conduit coming out of the driveway up to the meter so perhaps they can snake in the new line without tearing everything up. They would have to push it thru about 40 ft tho. The guy that showed up first was a negative Nancy who obviously loved to be the bearer of bad news first thing he said was I’ve got bad news…  could have been worse. He should have said well the good news is, the problem is on the electric company’s side…. I think he just gets off on seeing our disappointed faces…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, there is conduit coming out of the driveway up to the meter so perhaps they can snake in the new line without tearing everything up. They would have to push it thru about 40 ft tho. The guy that showed up first was a negative Nancy who obviously loved to be the bearer of bad news first thing he said was I’ve got bad news…  could have been worse. He should have said well the good news is, the problem is on the electric company’s side…. I think he just gets off on seeing our disappointed faces…


Yes Snaking should go easy if it is .
disconnect from meter , attach new line on meter end to old line with secure fittings (they make special things for this so wires do not pull apart while pulling it back to street bow)
Then pull the old wire out while it fishes the new line in at the same time. Easy peasy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh Biggie


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I keep forget we are Old , I could not do the digging anymore


I can. Using the swivel sticks on the backhoe doesn't even make me break a sweat.


bigsur51 said:


> I had to dig over 20 holes about the size of a 5 gallon bucket the other day..my azz was dragging
> Got a post hole digger attachment for the Kubota. 12" hole big enough?
> 
> Yes, I'm lazy.
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh Biggie


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can. Using the swivel sticks on the backhoe doesn't even make me break a sweat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I've got 3 dozen chicken thighs that are waiting for the coals to settle a little...I vacuum seal mass amounts of food for future meals...for those nights when I really don't feel like cooking I open up the outside fridge and it's game on...



Yeah, when I cook I usually whomp up a big batch and freeze the extra.  As you say, sometimes no one is the mood to cook but in the mood for good food.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx roster. The power was off all night about 12 hours. They finally fixed it or at least got it working again. the hubby electrician by trade but submarine electricity is different Than house stuff. That’s why I have to change all the light bulbs . I think they must have spliced it and because this is the third time we have had this issue in the last two years, they put a ticket in for that neutral to be replaced so as you say may as well replace the whole thing so it doesn’t happen again. Just glad the problem was on the electric company‘s side of the meter. So although it was a hot sweaty night glad to have AC back as it’s in the 90s today. Have a cool day roster



Congratulations on it being on the power companies side!



SubmarineGirl said:


> No way I would tackle that job myself. I will take on anything mechanical and maybe changing out a light switch or ceiling fan but I would never take on this. Wouldn’t want the hubby to either. We are to old for that…



I've done most of my own wiring but draw the line when it comes to street to meter.  I also paid to have new services pulled a few years back when I was replacing the 1924 era knob and tube because I don't care to work with conduit larger than an inch.



bigsur51 said:


> I had to dig over 20 holes about the size of a 5 gallon bucket the other day..my azz was dragging
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298727



Uh oh, sounds like a fence or footings!  Does that bring back memories...................................  Congratulations on being able to do so!  My shoulders will no longer tolerate the shock from a post hole digger, so I had to hire someone last time.

59F @ 76% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 74F.

The cherry tree is no more and I trimmed the roses at the duplex that the new bachelor tenant has ignored two years in a row.  A little late in the season, but they were totally out of control and starting to take over his end of the patio, where he aspires to set up a hot tub.

The former tenants were a gay couple that lived there for about 15 years and had both well-tended food and flower gardens.  Neither of the existing tenants are interested in gardening, so looks like I will have to either tend or remove their flowers.  

I've also paid to have the lawn mowed there but haven't done anything about broadleaf and dandelions, et al have taken over.  The previous tenants didn't want me to use broadleaf spray, but I will ask the two now for permission to spray and fertilize.  Just too too many to dig out one at a time............

More progress designing stuff for my incarcerated relative to build.  Trying to design stuff that he can make multiples of for sale to make provide some income.

A dental appointment this morning as the upper plate saga drags [email protected]#$%^


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

scrambled eggs for breakfast
toast and jelly 20 times a day!

daddys little fatty!


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

Morning...lovely day if you are a duck.  We need the rain but my plants need the sun. Forecast is calling for a low in the upper 30's tonight.  Thinking I better cover the delicate plants....it is June for crying out loud!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, something sounds fishy.  Walt is gonna pay Me $20/hr to trim......what are his qualifications?
> 
> Another break....almost done.  Another half hour or so.  My frickern hands don't work.   I will get through this one way or another.


Nothing special.  Just all the weed I want.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 1, 2022)

I just had a yuuge apostrophe!  Epistomology? Epistle?  AH!! EPIPHANY! (wait... izzat of big, grey animobile?)

Anyway, this basic truth just opened up to me:

If you do not want to die, you _must_ get older.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 1, 2022)

Good Morning
I just got on and I see SubG have had some electric problems.
I have to assume that the meter pan was looked at and any neutral connection looks good.
We put a ground rod connected to your first means of disconnect (main panel or your outside meter if it has a disconnect)
We put a ground wire also to your water main if you have city water.
If you have a well we normally put in 2 ground rods .
If a well we also bond the water piping in the house.
You can pull in new wire .I hope it is in pvc which would be easier.
Gonna go back and reread the posts
 The ground rods and the water grounds on city water act as a subsequent source of a neutral . 
You must beware of a floating neutral because it can give you excessive over and under voltages which can ruin a lot of things


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Good Morning
> I just got on and I see SubG have had some electric problems.
> I have to assume that the meter pan was looked at and any neutral connection looks good.
> We put a ground rod connected to your first means of disconnect (main panel or your outside meter if it has a disconnect)
> ...


Local code heah requires two spaced ground rods and bonding to the building plumbing and structure if metal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

OK, Kevinn. I see ya lurkin'. Come on out and say hi.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

Graywolf i think Big is digging holes for his outside grows.

Big do you ever mix your homes soil with your promix?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

He is 92 today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie is that you.


----------



## kevinn (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Kevinn. I see ya lurkin'. Come on out and say hi.



Got the flu and don't want to give it to anyone.  Problem with having grandkids living with you.  They are germ magnets.  Had to bring the wife to the ER yesterday, but was fortunate, no pneumonia.  This has kicked our old butts.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear kevinn.  Get better.....we miss ya!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is that you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 298789


If I looked like that, I'd never leave the ranch! Be too busy lookin' in the mirror.


kevinn said:


> Got the flu and don't want to give it to anyone.  Problem with having grandkids living with you.  They are germ magnets.  Had to bring the wife to the ER yesterday, but was fortunate, no pneumonia.  This has kicked our old butts.


That sucks. The Old Hen and I passed one back and forth for the last two weeks. Hope you and the wife is doing better.
Kids are germ factories. When my little one was in elementary school, I swear she brought home every cold or flu bug that was around.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If I looked like that, I'd never leave the ranch! Be too busy lookin' in the mirror.
> 
> That sucks. The Old Hen and I passed one back and forth for the last two weeks. Hope you and the wife is doing better.
> Kids are germ factories. When my little one was in elementary school, I swear she brought home every cold or flu bug that was around.


Naked


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Got the flu and don't want to give it to anyone.  Problem with having grandkids living with you.  They are germ magnets.  Had to bring the wife to the ER yesterday, but was fortunate, no pneumonia.  This has kicked our old butts.


Good luck with recovery brother!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Got the flu and don't want to give it to anyone.  Problem with having grandkids living with you.  They are germ magnets.  Had to bring the wife to the ER yesterday, but was fortunate, no pneumonia.  This has kicked our old butts.


Y’all get feeling better soon and take it easy


----------



## choxie (Jun 1, 2022)

@pute try japanese bonsai scissors. They're not spring loaded. The ones with springs makes my hands ache after 2 hours pretty badly.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sweet dreams, shipmates.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

choxie said:


> @pute try japanese bonsai scissors. They're not spring loaded. The ones with springs makes my hands ache after 2 hours pretty badly.


Mine arn't spring loaded either.  I use Thompson fly tying scissors for my fine trimming. It is my fricken arthritis.  I take antiinflammatories but after a couple of hours...bam.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Got the flu and don't want to give it to anyone.  Problem with having grandkids living with you.  They are germ magnets.  Had to bring the wife to the ER yesterday, but was fortunate, no pneumonia.  This has kicked our old butts.




yep , kicked our buts too

finally , after 6 months I am getting my smell back

not that I smelt bad , but I could not smell anything after I got the china flu


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , kicked our buts too
> 
> finally , after 6 months I am getting my smell back
> 
> not that I smelt bad , but I could not smell anything after I got the china flu


The shower must have helped a lot


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Mine arn't spring loaded either.  I use Thompson fly tying scissors for my fine trimming. It is my fricken arthritis.  I take antiinflammatories but after a couple of hours...bam.



I have arthritis in both thumb joints which limit what I can do with my hands, but it is usually my fingers cramping up that limit how much trimming I can do in one sitting.

Goooode morning!  59F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 74F.

The last of my boats gone.  I donated my 12' Jon boat and motor to the Sea Scouts, and they picked it up yesterday.  No more scooters, boats, or planes and down to two cars.

More progress detailing wood working projects on Auto Cad and more work on it today, after which I have an early dinner date with a friend at a new sushi bar.  They offer no other choices beyond sushi and sashimi so Grayfox decided to take a bye and join us for breakfast tomorrow.

Long live the Queen!!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have arthritis in both thumb joints which limit what I can do with my hands, but it is usually my fingers cramping up that limit how much trimming I can do in one sitting.
> 
> Goooode morning!  59F @ 88% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 74F.
> 
> ...


What planes did you own?


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning misfits.  No frost last night.  39f at sunrise....time to plant the delicate plants.  That means my azz is gonna be dragging tonight.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What planes did you own?



I had a 1962 Cessna 172.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning misfits.  No frost last night.  39f at sunrise....time to plant the delicate plants.  That means my azz is gonna be dragging tonight.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

I bought a Paki field surgery kit a few years back. The straight scissors work great for the heavy work, and the curved ones work good for close to the bud trimming. The scalpels are used for cutting clones. All in all, a pretty handy kit for a cheap price.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had a 1962 Cessna 172.


Nice , at what age did they take your pilot Lic?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Gonna be another hot one here. Have to check on my momma and bring her some food and hit the market otw home. Hopefully by then there will be a little shade by then to work in the garden


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice , at what age did they take your pilot Lic?
> View attachment 298814



25


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)

I have flown Cessna and Piper Cubs because my best friends dad had a small airport and several planes. Never flew by myself and Never got my License.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

It was actually looking at the annual moorage, storage, and maintenance receipts for my 36' Cutter, plane, RV, and car collection that made it clear that I would not be able to retire at age 62 and so I sold all but the collector cars, which I donated to the Humane Society to help build their new local facility and invested the money in upgrading our rentals to command double the rent at the time.

Besides being able to retire early, I no longer have the energy to support and take care of that many toys and have had enough fun playing with them to not miss them.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 25


You got it at 25?  Do you still have one


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have flown Cessna and Piper Cubs because my best friends dad had a small airport and several planes. Never flew by myself and Never got my License.


I plunked down $400 in 1968 for all the lessons and plane rental necessary to take my test at 35 hours.   That included the mandatory cross country and instrument training in mostly a Cessna 150, but also a 172, a 182, an Aeronica Champ, and a Cherokee ,.  I bought a workbook and studied for the written.

I paid for four additional hours at $19.00/hr wet to fly from Carrus to Hillsborro for my single engine land flight test and passed.  I aced the written.

Dad had a license and had part ownership in an Aeronica Champ.  He gave me a ride in a borrowed Piper once, but alas about a week later the owner dead sticked it into the parking lot and bent/burned it beyond repair.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You got it at 25?  Do you still have one



Yes, but I no longer have a valid airman's medical certificate.  Now that I have both cataracts removed I could no doubt pass the visual, but they won't be happy with my history of tachycardia and arrythmia and my hearing is suspect given how garbled radio communications can be.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have flown Cessna and Piper Cubs because my best friends dad had a small airport and several planes. Never flew by myself and Never got my License.


Did you land it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to mow I go. See yas.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to mow I go. See yas.


me too, waiting for the lawn to dry a bit


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had a 1962 Cessna 172.


That is a great plane to fly up and down the Floriduh Keys.  I rented out of Marathon.  Amazing the fish you can see -- sometimes in great swirls.

My fave plane in the whole world was the Piper Warrior.  That model was the reason I went IFR -- Hah!  

Just stumbled on a pic my late brother took of me in the Warrior at Boca Raton Airplane Patch (which has since gotten a _fargin_ tower!) Useta be free-for-all...
*


*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I plunked down $400 in 1968 for all the lessons and plane rental necessary to take my test at 35 hours.   That included the mandatory cross country and instrument training in mostly a Cessna 150, but also a 172, a 182, an Aeronica Champ, and a Cherokee ,.  I bought a workbook and studied for the written.
> 
> I paid for four additional hours at $19.00/hr wet to fly from Carrus to Hillsborro for my single engine land flight test and passed.  I aced the written.
> 
> Dad had a license and had part ownership in an Aeronica Champ.  He gave me a ride in a borrowed Piper once, but alas about a week later the owner dead sticked it into the parking lot and bent/burned it beyond repair.


Good lord!  I got my license because of my 25th fargin anniversary! 

The Fabled PC susprised me with an anniversary present of certificate for a glider ride at a nearby airport.  We got there, and the guy put down his newspaper and said "C'mon out and climb in."  The glider was yellow, tilted over on one wing

We got in the back the pilot guy driving.  Little plane like they use for towing signs hooked up, throttled up, and in ten seconds we were at 10,000 feet. (actually, I learned later it was closer to 900')

He unhooked the tow rope. 

Suddenly, we were weightless.  Identical to an elelvator with the string broke... if you've ever done that. 

Anyway the Beautiful Witch had about a 90-amp grip on my fingers, and I was beginning to drool.  We soared, and I could see forever -- way out to sea, up and down the coast... And all too soon we were headed down to the little airport...

Miraculously winding up boompty-boomp-boomp exactly where we had started.

Herself couldn't get out soon enough.  I began walking around licking the wings of the lovely little airplanes... Hooked.

By the time I got to IFR, the total was just short of $5000.  Which I din' care at all, 'cause my company had made a deal that I could blow up to $5K on anything that had a legit diploma at the end of it.

♫ Didn't cost me a dime... ♫ [/Johnny Cash]


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Any 35 Rem rds



I've loaded them from 30-06 brass.



Unca Walt said:


> That is a great plane to fly up and down the Floriduh Keys.  I rented out of Marathon.  Amazing the fish you can see -- sometimes in great swirls.
> 
> My fave plane in the whole world was the Piper Warrior.  That model was the reason I went IFR -- Hah!
> 
> ...



Yeah, the 172 is a strong two place with a back seat for luggage or two more.  A little goosey on cross wind landings because of the high wing and extra lift.  We affectionately referred to them as Kites.

I've seen them with a 360 upgrade that I liked a lot better than a 182 barge.

The most fun was a mini P-51 with a 360 that my friend built and let me fly.  It had a small toggle in the center console instead of a yoke or stick and had a cruise of 198 mph.

I always wanted a Long Easy with a 360, but alas it was never to be.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Good lord!  I got my license because of my 25th fargin anniversary!
> 
> The Fabled PC susprised me with an anniversary present of certificate for a glider ride at a nearby airport.  We got there, and the guy put down his newspaper and said "C'mon out and climb in."  The glider was yellow, tilted over on one wing
> 
> ...


Yeah, I liked soaring a lot too!  The coolest things is that without prop blast, you can use a simple whisker instead of turn and bank indicator and you can hear everything, including chatter on the ground.

I got a shock the first time I landed one and after I had it on the ground, I eased back on the stick to bleed off speed like I do with a tricycle gear and it took off again.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 2, 2022)

The first plane I ever flew was 25 years before the glider ride.  For $3.50 the Instructor would take you up in a J-3 for the basic stuff. 

That plane was horribly old. NO radio.  You waggled your wings to get a green flashlight from the tower to land.  The floor was wood, torn up where the pedals were. The fuel gauge was a coat hanger on a cork out front of the windshield.  In order to prime the engine for start, you pumped the throttle post thingy back and forth until fuel was seen dribbling down the dashboard. <-- TINS

Two magnetos on, brakes being held by Hisself, and the guy pulled on the prop.  Oh dear.  It started.  He jumped in and we went boompit, boompit across the grass for about forty fargin feet -- and we were in the air.

That's when I noticed the that toy teeny barrel-bolt that held the door shut had rattled loose and the door fell wide open. 

So the guy asks how high are we?  I guessed 1000'.  We were at 300.  So he cut the motor to idle, and told me to pick a place to land.  I saw a hayfield and angled the paper plane over to it.  Actually landed it, which I thought was cool.

I tried and tried to get "one inch of dirt over the nose and one foot of air under the wings".  Very hard to do.  Oh.  Just remembered:  There was a ribbon to tell you if you were skidding.

But then we did "Effects Of Unusual Attitudes In Flight".  Dutch rolls, skids, tilt slides, stalls.  Eventually, I hadda lean out the open door and call dinosaurs.

Here is something it is better you hear than experience:  If you barf downwind in an airplane, a vacuum forms immediately behind your face... and you become perfectly spray-painted with grug.

When we got back and I had cleaned the outside of the airplane (and myself, somewhat) I asked him:

"Did anybody else get airsick on their first flight?"

He grinned evilly:  "Every.  Single.  One."

That caused the hiatus...


----------



## kevinn (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Planting is tough on the back......I need a break so it is off to the nursery so Mrs Pute can buy more stuff to plant.  Holly crap.


----------



## choxie (Jun 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Planting is tough on the back......I need a break so it is off to the nursery so Mrs Pute can buy more stuff to plant.  Holly crap.


You growing a vegetable farm too? Or just weed?
Farming is tough work. I'm glad I just have a tiny tent. Not much to do but stare at them a bit, scratch balls and drink some bourbon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The first plane I ever flew was 25 years before the glider ride.  For $3.50 the Instructor would take you up in a J-3 for the basic stuff.
> 
> That plane was horribly old. NO radio.  You waggled your wings to get a green flashlight from the tower to land.  The floor was wood, torn up where the pedals were. The fuel gauge was a coat hanger on a cork out front of the windshield.  In order to prime the engine for start, you pumped the throttle post thingy back and forth until fuel was seen dribbling down the dashboard. <-- TINS
> 
> ...



They had stopped building the J3 by 1948 and there were still a few J4 around when I started, but most students started with the 150 around here.  

I learned to fly in 8135S and 8044F and tore the nose gear off of 8135S doing a "soft field landing" in a quagmire going skydiving.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I always wanted a Long Easy with a 360, but alas it was never to be.


John Denver liked his clean up 'til he nosed into the ocean.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Just finished planting all the flowers.  Veggie garden will get finished tomorrow.  My back won't take anymore.  Place will be looking good as soon as the flowers fill in.  All that is left in the veggie garden is maters and peppers.  Another year and the house will be looking like a little cottage.  

Gonna take a nice long Jacuzzi and smoke a bowl.   Then out to dinner.....I deserve it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Done for the day. Hobbs meter said an honest 4 friggin' hours in the saddle. Had close to an hour to go, but the guts said no. I'll argue with the back sometimes, but the guts win wars, so I quit. Squadron of swallows showed up about an hour in, ate a few token bugs, then bailed on me. Musta been Airforce pilots 'cause the Marines would have been there as soon as the tractor fired up. They headed back to the officer's club and I never saw 'em again.
Never seen pollen like I did today. Freaked me out at first. I thought it was fog/smoke until it dawned on me. Pine tree pollen. Massive quantities. 

Got a 10:15 appointment at the Hindus place in the morning. He'll undoubtedly find blood in the urine after all that bouncing around.

Time for a shower and a bowl of bubble. Got so much pollen on me I feel crusty.


----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

5 hours, I spent 5 hours defoliating 2 girl crush monsters...never again will I entertain growing another tree indoors...2-7' monsters in a 5' square tent, tops laid down and stripped of the fan leaves...that 1 tent is gonna yield over a lb. of flowers if I live long enough to fight the beasts...time for a few tokes and chill, my entire body is pissed at me for being the idiot I am...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)

Old fkers. I put 2 beautiful chicks on here and not one word about anything but airplanes.
Funny as hell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)

Here is this better for you old bastards. Maybe they can ride with you in your airplane.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

boo said:


> 5 hours, I spent 5 hours defoliating 2 girl crush monsters...never again will I entertain growing another tree indoors...2-7' monsters in a 5' square tent, tops laid down and stripped of the fan leaves...that 1 tent is gonna yield over a lb. of flowers if I live long enough to fight the beasts...time for a few tokes and chill, my entire body is pissed at me for being the idiot I am...


I let my latest grow get to tall too boo. I ended up supercropping bending and smashing everything down under a net I hopes to get some horizontal perk of the budsites. It was ugly but now it’s looking a little better but I’ve been defoliating twice a day when I check on them and am hoping I have room for stretch. I went ahead an put them in flower so they quit growing so much.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here is this better for you old bastards. Maybe they can ride with you in your airplane.
> View attachment 298861


I would make them put on pants first


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Naw, I noticed your two honeys. The first one blew it for me. She's a spitting image of my oldest niece when she was in her early 20s. No lie. I'm not into incest, so I kinda tuned it out.

Funny story, and as Walt would say, TINS.
I was doing a couple of jobs in the Genesee Valley mall. Come lunch time, the crew and I was sitting out in the center hall on the benches, eating and eyeballing the gals. Saw this drop dead gorgeous dirty blond little knockout walking our way. As soon as she got close enough, I had to shut the boys comments down 'cause it was my niece. I get a lot of "yeah, sure" comments 'til she walked up and said, "Hi, Uncle Hippie!"
Boys picked up their jaws and minded their manners.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Uncle Hippie 
I like that you are now officially my Uncle Hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Air conditioning kicked on for the first time today. Ain't been all that warm for the first week in June.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

For @Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298866


Gary Larson was a genius


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Joe, how's your bird? You ever try giving it a taste of popsicle? I can't remember, is yours a male or female?


----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

hey, what happened to the BOTM thread from last month...did andrew win and why no pats on the back, did I miss something...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

I went over and checked. It's gone. Wonder why?


----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I went over and checked. It's gone. Wonder why?


dunno bro, I was hoping you might know what's up...who won


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Andrew won, but the thread disappeared. I'll ask GMO when he shows up. Might just be a woops.


----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

thanks, the man deserves some props for the win...great competition...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Pute killed it 'cause gmo wanted to get rid of the clutter so he could do June's BOM.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

Vote for May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month
					

Who will hold the title of Bud Picture of the Month for May 2022? It's gonna be hard to choose with all the great entries this month!  Voting begins today and ends on May 31, 2022. No entries in this thread, but discussion is allowed. If you didn't get your entry in this month, don't worry! June...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> John Denver liked his clean up 'til he nosed into the ocean.



They are actually pretty forgiving, so John had to work at it.  They theorize that he was reaching over his left shoulder and twisting to reach the reserve fuel valve and inadvertently pushed the left rudder, but the truth is that I've had an instructor turn the plane every which way with me under the hood and it is easy to fix almost anything if you have the altitude. 

John also loved his whiskey and may not have been clear headed, even if sober, so we will never know why he was at such a low altitude trying to switch tanks, but he had just gotten the plane and it was ostensibly strange to him.

My commercial pilot friend that has flown them says that they are a nice plane but their brakes suckl



Hippie420 said:


> Naw, I noticed your two honeys. The first one blew it for me. She's a spitting image of my oldest niece when she was in her early 20s. No lie. I'm not into incest, so I kinda tuned it out.
> 
> Funny story, and as Walt would say, TINS.
> I was doing a couple of jobs in the Genesee Valley mall. Come lunch time, the crew and I was sitting out in the center hall on the benches, eating and eyeballing the gals. Saw this drop dead gorgeous dirty blond little knockout walking our way. As soon as she got close enough, I had to shut the boys comments down 'cause it was my niece. I get a lot of "yeah, sure" comments 'til she walked up and said, "Hi, Uncle Hippie!"
> Boys picked up their jaws and minded their manners.



Hee, hee, hee, back in the day I managed a manufacturing plant on swing shift and I gave my drop dead gorgeous niece a guided tour and a guy looking at her walked into a post.  He bounced off, turned and grinned stupidly at us and then turned and walked right back into the post again.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute killed it 'cause gmo wanted to get rid of the clutter so he could do June's BOM.


Oh God in trouble again! Trying to help one and pissing others off! I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

It's OK. The war drums are silent so far...... 

Well, shipmates, it's time for this old codger to hit the hay. Wore my butt out mowing today, got a Dr. appointment tomorrow morning, and another hour on the mower before my Friday beer reward. Hugs and inappropriate gropes to the lot of ya. G'night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They had stopped building the J3 by 1948 and there were still a few J4 around when I started, but most students started with the 150 around here.
> 
> I learned to fly in 8135S and 8044F and tore the nose gear off of 8135S doing a "soft field landing" in a quagmire going skydiving.


My closest shave to wrecking happened on a quiet, beautiful, dead still Floriduh morning.  I was doing touch-and-goes at the uncontrolled Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  Had done about four or so, and a fargin 4-engined humongumous military transport plane gets in the pattern. 

No big thing, but it was _tres_ unusual for a military plane to land on this ex-military (WWII) runway nowadays.  I really thought it was kewl, as I was on my downwind leg in 51Hotel the Spam Can, and could watch it coming.

I turned base leg as the monster bird approached, rapt at the sight of it, with flaps as large as my whole fargin plane.  The freight train lumbered by, and I turned and followed.

It was traveling faster than I was, of course.  The landing speed in a single-occupant Cessna 152 is a measly 46MPH.  So he was in no way (HAH!) in my path as I approached the runway.

I forgot about the hurricanes made by big aerioplane thingies...

I was twelve feet above the runway when the nose of the Spam Can just... _dropped_.

Like in, a vacuum. Which it sorta was. The instant angle was so steep, I do not know to this day how the prop did not hit the runway. 

But the front wheel took every bit of the weight of the entire airplane... and bounced it back up for a damned shaky landing.  No damage at all.

Except for the washers bitten out of the pilot's seat by my ass-hole.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> 5 hours, I spent 5 hours defoliating 2 girl crush monsters...never again will I entertain growing another tree indoors...2-7' monsters in a 5' square tent, tops laid down and stripped of the fan leaves...that 1 tent is gonna yield over a lb. of flowers if I live long enough to fight the beasts...time for a few tokes and chill, my entire body is pissed at me for being the idiot I am...


My Gawd, Bro... Words fail me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Old fkers. I put 2 beautiful chicks on here and not one word about anything but airplanes.
> Funny as ****.


There's a reason:

There are three things in life that form an equilateral -- and balanced -- triangle:

1. Sex
2. Flying
3. Scuba

No fair knockin' scuba or flying if you do not do these.    🛩

Remember:  Your unconscious mind has given you dreams about _both_ sex and flying, right? Hmmm...

In your defense:  Hoppycopters are a flying abomination.  You have to _wear_ the fargin controls.  I can fly a plane with one finger -- level, up, down, left, right... But that weird thing with wings that whirl requires every part of your fargin bod at all times.  Jeez.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno bro, I was hoping you might know what's up...who won


Ghost in da Machine?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> thanks, the man deserves some props for the win...great competition...


Look like last months BOM thread is gone and Andys bud was move to the Bom winners circle just the pic and strain
(1) OFFICAL BUD OF THE MONTH WINNERS 2022 | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)  Winner Month of May


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno bro, I was hoping you might know what's up...who won


Boo Here is a Link to let Andrew know he did a good Job
Congratulations Andrew. May 2022 BPOTM Winner | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My closest shave to wrecking happened on a quiet, beautiful, dead still Floriduh morning.  I was doing touch-and-goes at the uncontrolled Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  Had done about four or so, and a fargin 4-engined humongumous military transport plane gets in the pattern.
> 
> No big thing, but it was _tres_ unusual for a military plane to land on this ex-military (WWII) runway nowadays.  I really thought it was kewl, as I was on my downwind leg in 51Hotel the Spam Can, and could watch it coming.
> 
> ...



While I was still working on my hours, I arrived at the airfield to find the windsock stiff and erratic, so I called my instructor and asked him if he thought I was OK to fly in blustery weather such as we were experiencing, and haven awaken from a nap, stepped outside and noted light breeze at his location, so told me to go ahead.

As soon as I lifted off and instantly crabbed, I knew I was in over my head and made the decision to make as many go arounds as it took to get it back on the ground in one piece, but that once I got it there I was going to park it.  Interestingly about the time I lifted off, my instructor called back with untimely second thoughts and misgivings.

On the first pass it bucked and snorted all the away around and on final just as I passed the threshold I caught a gust that stood me on one wing tip.  I instantly firewalled the throttle, stomped the rutter, cranked the wheel, and pushed the yoke forward out of trained instinct, and the 150 straightened and flared at about 10', so I cut the throttle and greased it in.

After taxiing back and parking the plane, I stepped out to tie it down, and my knees collapsed so that I fell on my butt.

Merry Frieday brothers and sisters!  60F @ 73% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 64F.

I finished my stash box detail and am working on lid designs.  Our dining table has an inlay pattern that I like and am trying to duplicate.

Breakfast out at Milo's this morning with Grayfox and NM.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 3, 2022)

My


Hippie420 said:


> Joe, how's your bird? You ever try giving it a taste of popsicle? I can't remember, is yours a male or female?


I have ! Her name is Mia  ( my sun conure) Petey a cockatiel isa good boy ,but not so bright !
seems me and Petey have a lot in common!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning Islanders.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Morn Oh Great one


pute said:


> Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It's OK. The war drums are silent so far......
> 
> Well, shipmates, it's time for this old codger to hit the hay. Wore my butt out mowing today, got a Dr. appointment tomorrow morning, and another hour on the mower before my Friday beer reward. Hugs and inappropriate gropes to the lot of ya. G'night.


Appreciate the inappropriate gropes ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Appreciate the inappropriate gropes ....!


Who finger was that wooooooooooooooooo.....................hoooooooooooo


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Old fkers. I put 2 beautiful chicks on here and not one word about anything but airplanes.
> Funny as ****.





planes , trains , and automobiles

but yeah , don’t let a few limp Johnson’s stop you from posting more photos of the delightful female carbon units


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Mine ain't limp it's just old and tired.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mine ain't limp it's just old and tired.


From liftin g wet napkins ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My closest shave to wrecking happened on a quiet, beautiful, dead still Floriduh morning.  I was doing touch-and-goes at the uncontrolled Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  Had done about four or so, and a fargin 4-engined humongumous military transport plane gets in the pattern.
> 
> No big thing, but it was _tres_ unusual for a military plane to land on this ex-military (WWII) runway nowadays.  I really thought it was kewl, as I was on my downwind leg in 51Hotel the Spam Can, and could watch it coming.
> 
> ...


Yep. Prop wash vortexes have put many a plane down. Kinda like a microburst. The wash from the big jets can disturb air for a mile or two.
Bet they couldn't have driven a hatpin up yer arse with a sledge hammer!


WeedHopper said:


> Mine ain't limp it's just old and tired.


Mine ain't short, that's just wear and tear.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Prop wash vortexes have put many a plane down. Kinda like a microburst. The wash from the big jets can disturb air for a mile or two.
> Bet they couldn't have driven
> 
> Mine ain't short, that's just wear and tear.
> a hatpin up yer arse with a sledge hammer!


Dont forget your toothbrush


----------



## stain (Jun 3, 2022)

I hate automotive wiring, especially after someone has butchered it.  Bringing an old 88 international truck up to DOT specs should keep me busy for a bit, with lots of cussing....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Back from the Hindu's. BP 140/70, blood drawn, and he begged me to do a CAT scan and a lower lumbar X ray. Wanted to give me the finger wave and schedule me for a colonoscope. Told him no on both counts. Did say I'd do a cologuard test. Hope the dog doesn't mind. I'm probably gonna have to pet him first.
Heading out to finish mowing. See yas.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back from the Hindu's. BP 140/70, blood drawn, and he begged me to do a
> CAT scan and a lower lumbar X ray. Wanted to give me the finger wave and schedule me for a colonoscope. Told him no on both counts. Did say I'd to a cologuard test. Hope the dog doesn't mind. I'm probably gonna have to pet him first.
> Heading out to finish mowing. See yas.


My Doc gives me a stool kit to take home 
You place a paper over the water ,drop one , quick swipe with a sample collector and it the mail. Then wait


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Mowing DONE! Figured it'd take an hour, but it only took 55 minutes. 

T - 55 minutes to beer time, too. Gonna taste great.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

stain said:


> I hate automotive wiring, especially after someone has butchered it.  Bringing an old 88 international truck up to DOT specs should keep me busy for a bit, with lots of cussing....
> 
> View attachment 298947


You have to admire the room under the hood of a 88 International truck, if not their sleek modernistic design............................


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Slow day on the ranch. Everybody must have the monkey pox....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 4, 2022)

Goooode morning River City!  55F @ 90% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 63F.

The lawn guy came and the landscapers finished up yesterday, so after my previous weeding and their detailed trimming/clean up with new bark dust, the yard looks like it belongs in Better Homes and Garden.

The new bee colony is doing well, and the hive is a flurry of activity.  There are so many coming and going through the hole in the front of the swarm box that I feel like they need a bigger hole.  You got to love and admire their dedication and industry!!!!!

More work finishing up the stash box lid detail prints yesterday and today I will start on a gate design for the space between ours and the neighbor's garages to block traffic.   The boat that I just donated formerly helped filled the space, which is an open invite for street traffic to access our back yards.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Slow day on the ranch. Everybody must have the monkey pox....





out here on the prairie we embrace boredom and monotony is our friend

the most exciting thing that happened in this town this week?…….gas went up another $.30 cents a gallon and sits at $4.34 unleaded and $5.39 diesel

bass turds!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2022)

$4.99.9 here. One tenth of a cent from five bucks a friggin' gallon. Just wait 'til fall.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 5, 2022)

Goooode morning and merry day of the Sun!  All hail Mithra.  51F @ 91% RH, rain with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 62F.

I finished drafting the stash box and inlay detail, designed a gate system for between the garages, and ordered the metal frame.  Also made it about two thirds through the design for a toybox for Miss Layla.

I plan to finish the toybox and design a couple wastebaskets.  Any thoughts on what else might be cool out of nice or exotic wood and small enough to easily and economically ship?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Good morning Islanders.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning Islanders.
> 
> View attachment 299223
> View attachment 299224
> ...


Get laid already


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

No just dreaming of yesteryears.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back from the Hindu's. BP 140/70, blood drawn, and he begged me to do a CAT scan and a lower lumbar X ray. Wanted to give me the finger wave and schedule me for a colonoscope. Told him no on both counts. Did say I'd do a cologuard test. Hope the dog doesn't mind. I'm probably gonna have to pet him first.
> Heading out to finish mowing. See yas.


Friggin' FMG's.  The new [missing] backbone of medical practice.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No just dreaming of yesteryears.






we can always dream eh


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes we can. I love the female body. If I was one I would play with myself all the time.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

Morning. Time to play with my ding a ling....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Time to play with my ding a ling....





did ya first have to find your magnifying glass?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did ya first have to find your magnifying glass?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

He has a string tied to his pecker.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> planes , trains , and automobiles
> 
> but yeah , don’t let a few limp Johnson’s stop you from posting more photos of the delightful female carbon units
> 
> ...


Women who smoke cigars  melt my butter .....


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning Islanders.
> 
> View attachment 299223
> View attachment 299224
> ...


And what a morning !!!


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

Gonna cut the grass.  Haven't been to a theater in years.  But, my daughter invited us to go with here to see Top Gun Maverick at the I Max later.  Should be interesting. Taking my Ear Plugs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna cut the grass.  Haven't been to a theater in years.  But, my daughter invited us to go with here to see Top Gun Maverick at the I Max later.  Should be interesting. Taking my Ear Plugs.




my daughter just saw that movie and she really liked it

me personally I would not go across the street to see Tom Commie Cruising for a bruising unless it was to pi-ss on his shoes


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Women who smoke cigars  melt my butter .....


Im sure someone here smokes them


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my daughter just saw that movie and she really liked it
> 
> me personally I would not go across the street to see Tom Commie Cruising for a bruising unless it was to pi-ss on his shoes


Agree, but as far as I know he doesn't talk politics openly.  i know he is into Scientology.....but I took my daughter to see top gun when the Original came out and that has been her favorite movie of all time.....I will go and sit through it for her. 

$35 a cople at I Max.   When did movies get so expensive......I ain't buying no popcorn.....can't imagine what it costs.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Agree, but as far as I know he doesn't talk politics openly.  i know he is into Scientology.....but I took my daughter to see top gun when the Original came out and that has been her favorite movie of all time.....I will go and sit through it for her.
> 
> $35 a cople at I Max.   When did movies get so expensive......I ain't buying no popcorn.....can't imagine what it costs.


Do we need a cheap old bastard thread


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm returning the favor an old friend is owed for sending me these containers loaded with new gear...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 299272
> View attachment 299273
> I'm returning the favor an old friend is owed for sending me these containers loaded with new gear...


Cool containers. Sweet of you to return the favor too


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

a friendship that took 20 years to cultivate required us as fellow growers to share our gear and spread the love...this may be the last mailing of the season, gettin pretty hot out there...
yeah, I thought the containers were pretty nifty too...I've got an extra one sitting here awaiting a window of cooler weather to mail...


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

Heading out to the theater soon.....hope this is worth it.


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do we need a cheap old bastard thread


With gas approaching $5 a gallon I would say we do.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Friggin' FMG's.  The new [missing] backbone of medical practice.


I've gone to this dude for more than 30 years. He knows just how far he can push me. I'm not anybody's favorite patient. You do something that pisses me off, I'll tell you where to go and how to get there. Give me the "I'm the doctor here!" speech, and I'll tell you that I passed two on the way to your place.
He knows I don't come in unless it's something serious. I'm not a time waster. He's a good doc. Saved my miserable life twice so far.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Heading out to the theater soon.....hope this is worth it.


Sneak in a few snacks Pute


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

dunno if I've ever seen such a tight wad as out beloved pute, geeze louise he's bitching about everything before he even spends his money...
linda and I always snuck in double bacon cheese burgers when we'd go to the movies...as soon as we opened the wrappers everyone began sniffing them out...we're not talking BK burgers, we're talking crazy mary's famous lesbian burgers...damn fine cuisine...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ah, you gots to 'splain that one. Lezzie burgers? Sounds yummy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno if I've ever seen such a tight wad as out beloved pute, geeze louise he's bitching about everything before he even spends his money...
> linda and I always snuck in double bacon cheese burgers when we'd go to the movies...as soon as we opened the wrappers everyone began sniffing them out...we're not talking BK burgers, we're talking crazy mary's famous lesbian burgers...damn fine cuisine...


I haven’t been to the movies in years but I snuck stuff in every time. One time the woman beside me brought pickled pigs feet and spilled it on my jacket sleeve. now that was a memory


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

There is a Drive Inn about 45mins from my house. It's in Ennis Texas.





__





						Galaxy Drive-In Theatre | Ennis, TX – Drive in movie theater I-45 south of Dallas, TX
					






					www.galaxydriveintheatre.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ah, you gots to 'splain that one. Lezzie burgers? Sounds yummy.


Yes lesbian burgers?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm a Lesbian. Always loved Women.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Why is @boo calling fish sandwiches burgers?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> There is a Drive Inn about 45mins from my house. It's in Ennis Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s cool. I use to love the drive in


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

We are going to take our Granddaughter sometimes this season.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

I always missed the movie , I had a van it was my Love Machine


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Good Egg   They know who


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Walt is wise. You said that kitten was a Mannix, and I though it just had it's tail bitten off by something. Looked out the kitchen window just now and spotted another kitten in the grass. It's easily a quarter bigger in size than the one I rescued. I got the binoculars out to do a close inspection and saw that it's got no tail, either.
Old Hen said the mamma cat was a party girl, and that she's seen her coming through the fields from a road that's half a mile away. Somebody must have a male Mannix over there.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt is wise. You said that kitten was a Mannix, and I though it just had it's tail bitten off by something. Looked out the kitchen window just now and spotted another kitten in the grass. It's easily a quarter bigger in size than the one I rescued. I got the binoculars out to do a close inspection and saw that it's got no tail, either.
> Old Hen said the mamma cat was a party girl, and that she's see her coming through the fields from a road that's half a mile away. Somebody must have a male Mannix over there.


Tramp


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt is wise. You said that kitten was a Mannix, and I though it just had it's tail bitten off by something. Looked out the kitchen window just now and spotted another kitten in the grass. It's easily a quarter bigger in size than the one I rescued. I got the binoculars out to do a close inspection and saw that it's got no tail, either.
> Old Hen said the mamma cat was a party girl, and that she's see her coming through the fields from a road that's half a mile away. Somebody must have a male Mannix over there.


Are you keeping it? What about your birds…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Right now, I'm keeping Tiki from eating the little one I adopted. Got two old cats that never mess with my birds. I told the Pullet to grab the newly spotted kitten and tame her down and give her to her boyfriend. The one I kept, I'm keeping. Cuddly little snot. She's purring now, and came up to me and rubbed her little face all over my arm. Far cry from all the hisses and spits I got when I brought her in a week ago.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Lil snot good name


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

She's got three modes; Eat, sleep, or attack. My left arm and side look like I climbed into a sleeping bag full of razor blades. This is all done in play, of course. Kittens play rough. Got really sharp claws, too.


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

hippie, have the kittens stand on a running belt sander... 
mary's was a killer lesbian hangout in ybor city, some of the best burgers it town...being a lesbian joint has nothing to do with the food, lesbians just hung there, dunno why...


RosterMan said:


> Why is @boo calling fish sandwiches burgers?


you ran with the wrong gals roster, good girls know how to prep the coochie for a fun night between the sheets...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I always missed the movie , I had a van it was my Love Machine


Of course you did


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

bless his pea pickin little heart 'eh subbie...
In 1970 I had a '69 dodge van and the in 1972 I got a new one...shag carpet, fridge, bed in the back, and a crazy for back then sound system...in '76 I ran that bad boy into the front window of a fish market, proceeded to blow out the cooler, out the back of the store, and teeter totted on wall of the st. marks canal...the redneck cracker state trooper put my ass in jail, the black woman judge let me out...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Of course you did


A smart guy always did his bangin' during the first flick 'cause he knew the main show was the second one. 
Roster woulda been done during the cartoons.


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

are you implying that our man roster, resident graphic manipulator, is a quick finisher...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes. It's just a vicious rumor started by all the women he's had sex with.


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

where did you find her...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

boo said:


> where did you find her...


At his family reunion.


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

did he shave...
roster, when you wake up tomorrow remember I love you bro, we're just funnin on ya...just like you crack my stones...it's all good


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

If'n Brother Roster is anything, he's a guy that can take it as well as he dishes it out.

Right, Roster?????


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

time to hit the sack, g'nite all...


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2022)

Howdy all.  Been at the moves.  Top Gun Maverick is a good flick would recommend it.  If you are a true American and love our country you will like it.  Saw lots of guys with a tear in their beer.  Maybe even me....

Just finished dinner and am about to fry my marble.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Well shipmates, it's that time. Good by 'til tomorrow, if there is a tomorrow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

LOL Oh its coming Be ready for it
Expect it when you'll least expect it.











Stop making fun of my feet danmit


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A smart guy always did his bangin' during the first flick 'cause he knew the main show was the second one.
> Roster woulda been done during the cartoons. ovie
> 
> When Roster took a Lady out he paid attention to her not the movie
> There were screams of ecstasy from my Van all night long.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 6, 2022)

Goooode morning all!!  54F @ 90 RH, more rain and predicted to reach 65F.

More progress on woodwork designs.  So far, I've detailed a stash box, a toy box for Miss Layla, and a wastebasket for my relative to build in the prison woodshop for income.  

I finished the gate design for between mine and my neighbor's garages to keep riff raff out and ordered the materials. 

Cleaning ladies due this morning, as is the stump grinder for the duplex.   In addition, Grayfox is headed to the Ashland Shakespearian Fest for a week again this year.  Me and the girls will be in charge of the asylum.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Howdy all.  Been at the moves.  Top Gun Maverick is a good flick would recommend it.  If you are a true American and love our country you will like it.  Saw lots of guys with a tear in their beer.  Maybe even me....
> 
> Just finished dinner and am about to fry my marble.


Ya Big Softee


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

good morning 

chance of rain the next two days here which is an anomaly , we are in sever drought mode

so I better get to pulling weeds this morning before the rain gets here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Morning Islanders.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Morning. Happy Moanday.


----------



## stain (Jun 6, 2022)

Not what I wanted to see this morning....


----------



## stain (Jun 6, 2022)

This I like to see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Very nice grow brother.
Sorry about the other. Yikes


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



You always did like those big gals.....


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Sorry Stain.  Nice plants though. 

I am going for a walk before the rain comes.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You always did like those big gals.....






I forgot the quote  "Dinner is served"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Now for some fish.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

stain said:


> This I like to see.
> View attachment 299335
> View attachment 299336
> View attachment 299337






what flavor is this one?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

Brother Boo‘s back yard


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

This plants name should be Cousin It.


----------



## boo (Jun 6, 2022)

sigh, I could only wish it was that nice...mine is more like Nam after incoming...


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

boo said:


> sigh, I could only wish it was that nice...mine is more like Nam after incoming...


Wow what you have shown of your property is looks well maintained. 

Got lots done today.  Watered the plants both outside and in.  Normal walks both dog and wife.  Took cuts and have them in the dome.  Just now sitting down and checking this place out......lots to read.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Brother Boo‘s back yard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299382


My Dad knows how to live well, he just won't let me visit again after the last time I burnt the place down


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299385


Nope They are the Woke crowds' new man who gets pregnant models


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

I find these all the time on beach dried out 
I was told they were a shark eggs
 Cool

Just never saw what they were before hatching


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I find these all the time on beach dried out
> I was told they were a shark eggs
> Cool
> 
> ...


Wow look at that


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow look at that


Alien invasion.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I find these all the time on beach dried out
> I was told they were a shark eggs
> Cool
> 
> ...






you live on the beach?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you live on the beach?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Getting mail is a bitcoh


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299398





2- story condo!

rock on!


we Need something ground level , stairs scare us now


----------



## boo (Jun 6, 2022)

not quite a beach house but zero humans around...


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Bunch of rollers.  I am a poor boy.


----------



## stain (Jun 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what flavor is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duke sk x weddingcake from one of the batches of seed I got from Lumpa. One of 4 plants that are in the pen. They all look the same.

another WC cross


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Another roller^^


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

Love seeing all the outdoor plants posted this time of year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Shipmates, I'm gonna leave you to your debaucheries. For some reason, I can't keep my peepers focused. Time to quit staring at this screen and stare at the boob tube 'til I'm staring at the insides of my eyelids.
See ya all in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

stain said:


> duke sk x weddingcake from one of the batches of seed I got from Lumpa. One of 4 plants that are in the pen. They all look the same.
> 
> another WC cross
> 
> View attachment 299413





how’s the smoke on that good looking lady?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Another roller^^






what is a roller?


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is a roller?


High roller ..... country boy.   Good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Not what I wanted to see this morning....
> 
> View attachment 299332
> View attachment 299333
> View attachment 299334



Well shit!  No doubt frustrating but hoping that is the worst accident to befall your impressive project brother.

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Predicted to be a gorgeous partially cloudy day starting at 50 F @ 91 RH, reaching a sweltering 68F in the heat of the day.

The cherry stump is no more, our yard and gardens Spring cleaning are done, and I finished my pressing to do list on rentals.  Must be time for some sort of celebration!!

Grayfox left for a week at the Ashland Shakespearean Festival, leaving me and the girls to our own devices.  Hee, hee, hee........................


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

PARTY AT WOLFS PLACE


----------



## stain (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how’s the smoke on that good looking lady?


Don't know, first time growing it. Come down in november and we'll find out...puffpuffpass




Some of the biggest cabbages I've grown. They weigh around 8 to 10lbs. Cabbage rolls for dinner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Well shit!  No doubt frustrating but hoping that is the worst accident to befall your impressive project brother.
> 
> Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Predicted to be a gorgeous partially cloudy day starting at 50 F @ 91 RH, reaching a sweltering 68F in the heat of the day.
> 
> ...





let the debauchery begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Don't know, first time growing it. Come down in november and we'll find out...puffpuffpassView attachment 299445
> 
> 
> Some of the biggest cabbages I've grown. They weigh around 8 to 10lbs. Cabbage rolls for dinner.





I hope it is a keeper for you , like the cabbage….what strandivar is that cabbage?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let the debauchery begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Hippie420 was always a sloppy drunk


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Don't know, first time growing it. Come down in november and we'll find out...puffpuffpassView attachment 299445
> 
> 
> Some of the biggest cabbages I've grown. They weigh around 8 to 10lbs. Cabbage rolls for dinner.


Wow that is beautiful. Cabbage rolls for sure. My cabbage never grows tight like that. What kind of cabbage is that. Are you in a cold area?

oh sorry @bigsur51 edited mo better now…

1.  What kind of cabbage is it?

2.  Are you in a cold area?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> PARTY AT WOLFS PLACE
> View attachment 299437
> 
> View attachment 299438





bigsur51 said:


> let the debauchery begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 299449
> View attachment 299450
> View attachment 299451


Ms Donald is going to be there?
Im In


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ms Donald is going to be there?
> Im In


 Mon wolf is eyeballing where he wants in.............................  Alas at my age I could no longer do it justice................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mon wolf is eyeballing where he wants in.............................  Alas at my age I could no longer do it justice................




justice?

ain’t that the courtroom and not the bedroom?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> justice?
> 
> ain’t that the courtroom and not the bedroom?



In the bedroom doing a woman justice is giving at least as good as I got and the only time I think about doing it twice before nodding off anymore, is just before doing it once...............

PS:  I've long ago given up any belief in a guarantee of courtroom justice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

This moron broke into the wrong home in Texas and got his ass beat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Don't know, first time growing it. Come down in november and we'll find out...puffpuffpassView attachment 299445
> 
> 
> Some of the biggest cabbages I've grown. They weigh around 8 to 10lbs. Cabbage rolls for dinner.


Back in the Olden Days, one of my top fave dishes was my Aunt's cabbage rouladen.

It was thin steak, bacon, and veggies in a cabbage wrap held together with a toothpick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Child Rapist Sentenced To Life, Cellmate Is His Victim’s Big Brother (taphaps.com)


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

OK kids, it's beer thirty. DON'T set the place on fire. I'll be back with a belly full of cheer and a song in my heart.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299481




Undoubtedly not Mac wrenchs ... nice throne from Chinese junk wrenchs


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK kids, it's beer thirty. DON'T set the place on fire. I'll be back with a belly full of cheer and a song in my heart.


OK kids, it's beer thirty. DON'T set the place on fire. I'll be back with a belly full of beer and a rear full of
Queer ........................ Fixed It LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Your gonna hurt Hippies feelings. Okay maybe not but it would if he had any feelings.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your gonna hurt Hippies feelings. Okay maybe not but it would if he had any feelings.


Naw he's a duck LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

December 29, 1890 was the worst U. S. child and elderly massacre from guns about those not willing to let their guns go.  

Wounded Knee 


To easy to forget


.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Jun 7, 2022)

I would like to point out that there are two going in and only one coming out. . . Oh and that red bag.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK kids, it's beer thirty. DON'T set the place on fire. I'll be back with a belly full of beer and a rear full of
> Queer ........................ Fixed It LOL


Waited in the restroom for ya, but ya never showed. Roster-tease?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK kids, it's beer thirty. DON'T set the place on fire. I'll be back with a belly full of beer and a rear full of
> Queer ........................ Fixed It LOL


OK who edited my posting LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Waited in the restroom for ya, but ya never showed. Roster-tease?


I was at Glory hole #3 and you never showed


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

Back home, safe and sound. 'Bout ready to hit the bubble pipe and light the candle on Tuesday's buzz. Silliness to follow.

Guess you didn't have enough to show through the hole, Roster.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back home, safe and sound. 'Bout ready to hit the bubble pipe and light the candle on Tuesday's buzz. Silliness to follow.
> 
> Guess you didn't have enough to show through the hole, Roster.


Mine is rather large and spits you'd remember it


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

.
[/QUOTE]



Sandcreek Massacre



patwi said:


> December 29, 1890 was the worst U. S. child and elderly massacre from guns about those not willing to let their guns go.
> 
> Wounded Knee
> 
> ...




RIP

i think more women and children were murdered in the Sandcreek Massacre 1864

about 40 miles from my home


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 7, 2022)

I love reading this thread, I wish I could meet you guys. Seems like a bunch of Ya'll dudes would just have that look in their eyes of experience, laid back, dgaf experience in your eyes like you just want peace oh, kind of like me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Mine is rather large and spits you'd remember it


I believe you are suffering from delusions of grandeur.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe you are suffering from delusions of grandeur.


Oh believe me buddy I got plenty in life experience and that's why I want peace oh, I'll spit venom with the best of them and I won't miss


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe you are suffering from delusions of grandeur.


But we are the Best grower


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Oh believe me buddy I got plenty in life experience and that's why I want peace oh, I'll spit venom with the best of them and I won't miss


Uh, I was quoting Roster. Have fun with that venom thing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Oh believe me buddy I got plenty in life experience and that's why I want peace oh, I'll spit venom with the best of them and I won't miss


Please don’t start spitting venom. Thanx in advance.


----------



## boo (Jun 7, 2022)

you gotta watch those spitting snakes...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> you gotta watch those spitting snakes...


Scares me, and I ain't 'fraid of nothin'!


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Please don’t start spitting venom. Thanx in advance.


Not my style at all. I'm a lover


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm much more at peace sitting beside this beautiful lady beside me and landscaping.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Scares me, and I ain't 'fraid of nothin'!


As one of my old friends would say, "scares me and nothin' scares me!"

Hope all are well. Thought I'd stop in and say high, been a minute.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299481


My kind of chair. (Not that my crippled *ss could sit in it at this point in my life.)



WeedHopper said:


> Child Rapist Sentenced To Life, Cellmate Is His Victim’s Big Brother (taphaps.com)


There's never any real justice for these piece's of sh*t.. this is starting to come close though.. as long as big bro isn't a wuss. ☠


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

Good night


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night





awww come on mang , the party is just getting started


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299493


(*snork*) Who the heck designed that logo?  My first glance, before I read any words:

I saw a skull with guns, knees up, squatting, and taking a big, hairy Annapolis while grinning at me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Glad to see ya Papa. Don't be a stranger. You fit right in here brother. Bunch of crazy bastards


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 8, 2022)

Goooode morning ya'll!  58F @ 67% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 72F.

Cleaning ladies due this morning and I received the metal gate frame, so I will be accumulating the rest of the materials and building and installing it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

I gotta quit fallin' asleep with my computer on. Good thing I've got unlimited data.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning folks !
Rained like hell last night .
a nice cool breeze!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Just got back from taking my lovely bride out to lunch. Quiet little Ma & Pa place that's been there since Christ was a corporal. Walked in, and the whole place went quiet. I haven't been stared down like that since the '70s. Defense mode kicked in just like then; Spot the largest dude and give him the thousand yard stare and don't break eye contact 'til he does. He did. Sat down, looked at the Old Hen, and said, "Man, I come in here and now I feel young again". 
Her and I were probably the youngest people in the place outside of the help. Took 5 minutes before people started talking among themselves again. Weird.  Food was great as usual. Not bad pricing, either. $24 for her and I, plus a five buck tip. Good for now a days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm setting in the car right now after having lunch with my Wife. She is at the thrift shop next door to the restaurant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

Well shipmates, my eyeballs are burnin' like coals in a firepit. Time to get mellow and find a nightmare or two to ride 'til the morning. Hugs & kisses.
Only one each per customer, please.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2022)

Night Hippie and everyone else I just jumped on for a few hope everyone has been doing alright


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)

Morning Islanders. Got get my ass ready for work. I took the day off yesterday and didn't do shit but take my Wife to lunch.
Get your old asses up. Lazy fkers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  58F @ 70% RH, cloudy with rain later, and predicted to reach 69F.

Alas the cleaning ladies couldn't make it and rescheduled for tomorrow.  The Junior Starlight Parade had traffic snarled and they finally gave up trying to get here.

The dark cherry toilet seat saga continues, as another hinge failed.  I replaced it, as well as fixed the alignment problem causing it to fail this time.  I would have just replaced the seat, but it was expensive, especially after I had the first one I ordered stolen off our porch by porch pirates.  Fortunately the expensive seat used a standard brass toilet seat hinge and I had a spare standing by.  

PT this morning early for my back and I predict this will be the last one, cause none have fixed the problem or even made serious inroads.  Next stop is a back specialists for my options.

Grayfox picked up the heavy cream for a batch of Creme Brule, which I plan to whomp up today.  Cherries are also now in season, and I am eating all that I can without inducing gastro intestinal issues..................  Hmmmmmm, I wonder how cherry Creme Brule would be....................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  58F @ 70% RH, cloudy with rain later, and predicted to reach 69F.
> 
> Alas the cleaning ladies couldn't make it and rescheduled for tomorrow.  The Junior Starlight Parade had traffic snarled and they finally gave up trying to get here.
> 
> ...







dude you have been working on that wooden toilet seat for a year or more eh



off to the big city for supplies , 125 mile round trip , we will stop and get a burger at BJ’s , best burgers in southeastern Colorado!

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)

Fk you *******.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dude you have been working on that wooden toilet seat for a year or more eh



Or more...........  It all started with a bathroom remodel with custom dark cherry cabinets and trim, that included a $175 dark cherry toilet seat to match.

Alas the custom hinge failed and I ordered a new one from a different source with a brass hinge, but the package was stolen from our front porch before I could install it.

The replacement lid hinge failed, so I replaced it with a universal brass toilet hinge, which failed as well, so I ordered a new hinge, which arrived missing one piece, thereby requiring that I order another one.

I installed the new one when it arrived and noted that the reason that they were failing was a poor original spacing and alignment.  I therefore ordered another brass hinge and when the last one failed, I replaced it and realigned the hinges on the bottom of the seat itself. 

Looks like shit on close inspection, because you can see the original set of hinge holes, but we will just have to live with that for those times the seat is up..............................................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or more...........  It all started with a bathroom remodel with custom dark cherry cabinets and trim, that included a $175 dark cherry toilet seat to match.
> 
> Alas the custom hinge failed and I ordered a new one from a different source with a brass hinge, but the package was stolen from our front porch before I could install it.
> 
> ...


Which is most of the time from what I remember….


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Fixed it @Unca Walt


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or more...........  It all started with a bathroom remodel with custom dark cherry cabinets and trim, that included a $175 dark cherry toilet seat to match.
> 
> Alas the custom hinge failed and I ordered a new one from a different source with a brass hinge, but the package was stolen from our front porch before I could install it.
> 
> ...


Start asking neighbors if you can use their toilets


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. Got get my ass ready for work. I took the day off yesterday and didn't do shit but take my Wife to lunch.
> Get your old asses up. Lazy fkers.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  

Had to make a quarterly tax payment to not the fed and state today.  Wouldn't bother me do much except for the fact that it is gonna be pissed away and wasted IMO. 

Cloudy and cool but hot this afternoon.  Typical June day.  Sure could use more rain.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 9, 2022)

I recently read the thread about..hmm..umm.. what's his name.  He's from Colorado and was instantly cornered and knuckles were dusted off. I just wanted to say I was very impressed and kind of felt privileged to be part of this forum.  I'll be honest,  i never knew about pgr's. I just thought the growers really knew how to get their buds so compact.  Matter of fact I've been trying to figure it out.  I was on the notion that temp was keeping my buds from getting so compact.  I didn't know it was actually carcinogenic poison that got their buds looking the way they do.  Just researched it...wow! Blown away I am. What really blows my mind is the dispenseries actually allow that crap in their store. I have a whole new renowned respect for this site. Not gonna lie.. almost feel like I'm walking in the shadows of some all mightys here.  Privileged and honored. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

%





Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks like shit on close inspection, because you can see the original set of hinge holes, but we will just have to live with that for those times the seat is up..............................................



I'll share an old carpenter's trick with ya; Mug a neighbor kid for their large box of Crayola crayons. Find one that is a close match to the seat and heat the end up slightly with a lighter. Rub it into the holes 'til you fill 'em up. If you do it right, 99% of the folks that see it won't even notice. You will, but you know where it's at.


pute said:


> Morning Misfits.
> 
> Cloudy and cool but hot this afternoon.  Typical June day.  Sure could use more rain.


You can have some of mine. Rained off and on all day yesterday. Sunshine now, but I'm afraid to look at the weather report for today.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I recently read the thread about..hmm..umm.. what's his name.  He's from Colorado and was instantly cornered and knuckles were dusted off. I just wanted to say I was very impressed and kind of felt privileged to be part of this forum.  I'll be honest,  i never knew about pgr's. I just thought the growers really knew how to get their buds so compact.  Matter of fact I've been trying to figure it out.  I was on the notion that temp was keeping my buds from getting so compact.  I didn't know it was actually carcinogenic poison that got their buds looking the way they do.  Just researched it...wow! Blown away I am. What really blows my mind is the dispenseries actually allow that crap in their store. I have a whole new renowned respect for this site. Not gonna lie.. almost feel like I'm walking in the shadows of some all mightys here.  Privileged and honored. Thanks to all of you.


Your on a great site with some of the best growers around with lots of knowledge. Glad your here my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I recently read the thread about..hmm..umm.. what's his name.  He's from Colorado and was instantly cornered and knuckles were dusted off. I just wanted to say I was very impressed and kind of felt privileged to be part of this forum.  I'll be honest,  i never knew about pgr's. I just thought the growers really knew how to get their buds so compact.  Matter of fact I've been trying to figure it out.  I was on the notion that temp was keeping my buds from getting so compact.  I didn't know it was actually carcinogenic poison that got their buds looking the way they do.  Just researched it...wow! Blown away I am. What really blows my mind is the dispenseries actually allow that crap in their store. I have a whole new renowned respect for this site. Not gonna lie.. almost feel like I'm walking in the shadows of some all mightys here.  Privileged and honored. Thanks to all of you.


DFM:  I know the feeling.  Dunno why TF these arseholes let me in here... I am the Helen Keller of weed growing.  

As in:  I never saw, never heard any bud ever grown by me from the 1960's to today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299716


I am torn... I don't want to piss in your morning coffee, but truth requires it. So here goes:

Saint Walter undercut GI's to the fargin bone in the Southeast Asia Games. He  _unrelentingly_ showed the bad, skipped over the good. Ignored the torturing horrors of the VC.  I will say this only once and not discuss it further, so do not ask, just read.

He put his hand over the lens of his cameraman's camera while at a massacre of a ville where the babies/children had their arms cut off (we gave them vaccinations), saying, "We don't want to show this."  <-- What he doesn't know is how close he came to being shot at that moment.

*Mods:*  I think this has drifted into Sovereign Nice Territory and oughta either be dumped or moved or censored.  I dunno which.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

The VC were mostly uneducated farmers

If you take one ounce of DOT 3 brake fluid and pour into a container that has 4 ounces of swimming pool shock powder in the bottom you could be called a pyrotechnics enthusiast but if you put a lid on the container you might just be call .. dead ..


It will be 100F+ here for the next few days .. a record for June going back to 1956


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

Tree rats are allowed to live around this compound as long as they do not scratch from fleas nor hassle birds at the feeders ..


----------



## boo (Jun 9, 2022)

my squirrels are for the most part dead...the feeder tree has hundreds of spots where the bark has been blown off...the red headed wood peckers love that tree...varmints are allowed on all other trees but the feeder tree...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

This is the first year I've ever been nice to the tree rats ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am torn... I don't want to piss in your morning coffee, but truth requires it. So here goes:
> 
> Saint Walter undercut GI's to the fargin bone in the Southeast Asia Games. He  _unrelentingly_ showed the bad, skipped over the good. Ignored the torturing horrors of the VC.  I will say this only once and not discuss it further, so do not ask, just read.
> 
> ...



Walter, you're entitled to your opinion, and you probably have more right to speak on that subject than any man on here does. I see no violation of any TOU.
_Though I’ve belted you and flayed you,
By the livin’ Gawd that made you,
You’re a better man than I am, Walter Sneekydicker!_


patwi said:


> This is the first year I've ever been nice to the tree rats ...



I've fed 'em for as long as I can remember. Yes, they eat a ton of bird food, but so do the birds. I enjoy watching 'em. We've got 4 flavors over here, and this is the only time I've seen the different breeds actually get along. The birds don't seem to mind 'em, either. Every now and then, a crow will mess with 'em, but that's just being a crow.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299716


He was great with the television show "The Twentieth Century", and the 21st Century as well. Then there was the space flights and landing on the moon.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

There's fractures in our world today .. deep breathing is needed


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Tonight is gonna be fun ✌ misfits




I called that number over a hundred times and heard the same message every time ... I know what's there


have fun .. go see a movie


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> There's fractures in our world today .. deep breathing is needed
> 
> 
> View attachment 299733


Deep breathing nah here's a piece of acid


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> I called that number over a hundred times and heard the same message every time ... I know what's there
> 
> 
> have fun .. go see a movie


Reality is all in your mindset


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2022)

boo said:


> my squirrels are for the most part dead...the feeder tree has hundreds of spots where the bark has been blown off...the red headed wood peckers love that tree...varmints are allowed on all other trees but the feeder tree...


What's a feeder tree, bro?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What's a feeder tree, bro?


A tree they eat from oak tree with acorns probably


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2022)

Walt I don't eat cereal. You pee on my bacon and I'll kick your butt.


----------



## boo (Jun 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What's a feeder tree, bro?


a huge oak that the feeders hang off of walt...the feeders act as a bait for tree rats...


----------



## stain (Jun 9, 2022)

2 days of weed eating n mowing in this humidity has kicked my a$$. Be good for a few weeks till it needs to be done again. By then the temps will be in the 100's but dryer...I hope.

bottle gord


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 9, 2022)

Pretty excited about this years grow. Everything is finally looking like they're suppose to.. 'cept for a little freezer burn on my babies, but that's beside the point.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Pretty excited about this years grow. Everything is finally looking like they're suppose to.. 'cept for a little freezer burn on my babies, but that's beside the point.


Is that your weed?


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

Night, Pute. Think I'm  gonna head out myself. Gotta drag my fanny out and mow the front lawn. Police said they think that missing cub scout troop might be in the tall grass. Hope they here the Deere coming.

G'night, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that your weed?


That looks like a raspberry bush to me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

boo said:


> a huge oak that the feeders hang off of walt...the feeders act as a bait for tree rats...


I knew it!!!  The hardest-case bastages are the utter softest inside.  When I go to my neighbor's pond, the fish come to the edge and the turtles come out to get treats.  Yeah, and I have both feeder and raccoon-accessible plates. Bunnies and peacocks come to my back door, looking for nummies

While I am on the subject, I have a _koan_ to handle.

Squirrels will destroy a mango tree crop.  They take bites out of green hanging fruit, looking for any that are ripe enough.  While they are welcome to the daily feedings at the proper place along with all the other wildies, the mango tree is verboten.

My problem:  There is a giant new squirrel nest IN the top of my mango tree.  There are no fruit yet, not even flowers... but what do I do?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

Dogs... gotta love 'em.  

A guy was getting complaints from his neighbors... set up a camera:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

There are a surprising number of experimental aircraft from the late 1920'-30's in this video that actually flew.  Some darn clever innovations. The pilots here will really dig it... and since my Beautiful Witch got a kick out of it, perhaps somma you normals would like it.

If you look at the clip of the "Flying Potato" where it is coming right at you, it is exactly the profile of a Cessna Spam Can.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There are a surprising number of experimental aircraft from the late 1920'-30's in this video that actually flew.  Some darn clever innovations. The pilots here will really dig it... and since my Beautiful Witch got a kick out of it, perhaps somma you normals would like it.
> 
> If you look at the clip of the "Flying Potato" where it is coming right at you, it is exactly the profile of a Cessna Spam Can.



Walt ever watch the youtube video on the old planes they find in hangers stored for years
The darn things start right up with a little work


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters of the sacred herb! What a lovely new wet day in Paradise at 62F with 95% RH, rain and predicted to reach 64F.

Yesterday I whomped up some cottage eggs for breakfast and a batch of Creme Brule, including one fresh cherry one that is alas now gone. Breakfast out this morning with NM at Gravy and then some shopping for gate parts to finish the security gate between ours and our neighbors garages.

I ordered a 4' X 10' heavy red cedar planter for the back yard delivered for $200 and it is due next week. At the price of lumber, my labor to gather the materials and build it would be pretty cheap.

I finished my PT yesterday and made an appointment to see a back specialist to see what she recommends.

The cleaning ladies postponed this week's cleaning until this morning, so after breakfast me and the brown eyed girl are headed for Fernhill dog park for some socializing and serious ball chasing.

Grayfox will be back from her annual week at the Ashland Shakespearean Festival midafternoon today, so things will be back to normal and the good times rolling.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Morning misfits.  Gonna be a hot one.  Gotta get my walk in early....bb later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Gonna be a hot one here, too. Supposed to get up to a blistering 76 degrees. The lawn is still wet with dew and needs cutting. Hoping it'll burn off soon so I can get it cut before beer thirty. Getting thirsty just thinking about it.




Unca Walt said:


> I knew it!!!  The hardest-case bastages are the utter softest inside.  When I go to my neighbor's pond, the fish come to the edge and the turtles come out to get treats.  Yeah, and I have both feeder and raccoon-accessible plates. Bunnies and peacocks come to my back door, looking for nummies
> 
> While I am on the subject, I have a _koan_ to handle.
> 
> ...



Air strike?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that your weed?


 blackberries. I was just excited about how well they are growing and wanted to show someone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299829


Is that for real? Ever tried it? Or am I getting pranked?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I knew it!!!  The hardest-case bastages are the utter softest inside.  When I go to my neighbor's pond, the fish come to the edge and the turtles come out to get treats.  Yeah, and I have both feeder and raccoon-accessible plates. Bunnies and peacocks come to my back door, looking for nummies
> 
> While I am on the subject, I have a _koan_ to handle.
> 
> ...


Do you have neighbors?  Them squirrels destroy everything. A .22LR will take care of them,  if you don't have neighbors in that direction.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Walk in,  Just now starting to heat up.  Going downstairs to do my indoor gardening.  Gotta cut the grass in the heat of the day.  Oh well.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> blackberries. I was just excited about how well they are growing and wanted to show someone.



Blackberries do so well in these parts that they take over if given an inch.  As bad as bamboo or Johnson Grass.........  Ostensibly a less common thread would be how someone successfully controlled them.  

Extremely tasty and a visiting businessman was so impressed that he ordered enough seeds to plant 100,000 acres.  He received two seeds in the mail and pruning shears .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Is that for real? Ever tried it? Or am I getting pranked?


No its no joke but i have never tried it.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Time to mow....fargin hot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> blackberries. I was just excited about how well they are growing and wanted to show someone.


Yes should be plenty this year. They look awesome


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't get too sweaty, Pute. Mine's done; front & back. Currently 74 degrees under sunny skies. 100% chance of beer in half an hour.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

I have to mow my backyard when i get home today. My Wife said she would but i told her to stay out of the heat. She always does what i tell her to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't fit in here, I'm not a misfit I'm just a a$$hole. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Wrong,,,you are a misfitted a$$hole.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Walt ever watch the youtube video on the old planes they find in hangers stored for years
> The darn things start right up with a little work


I happened to be a friend of the guy that ran the Red Hook WWI aerodrome.  He found the "bones" of half a dozen ancient aeroplanes from the early-earlies in a big warehouse.

The Smithsonian glommed most of them, and he got the leavings.  With which he put together four airworthy machines.  One of them was so primitive, it had no throttle; the way you landed it was to line up on the grass runway and cut the engine.  You could put the switch back on to correct your approach, so the plane would be making a brrrrt, (nothing) then brrrrt until the plane touched down.

He would put on a show  starring himself as the evil Baron Nasty von Nasty, complete with archie-fire (cherry bombs) shot up at him.  Ever kewl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gonna be a hot one here, too. Supposed to get up to a blistering 76 degrees. The lawn is still wet with dew and needs cutting. Hoping it'll burn off soon so I can get it cut before beer thirty. Getting thirsty just thinking about it. Air strike?


My problem is baby squirrelies. I haven't the nerve to assassinate a half dozen baby fuzzies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Yeah. All i do is shoot them in the ass and run them off but i couldn't do that to a baby.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Do you have neighbors?  Them squirrels destroy everything. A .22LR will take care of them,  if you don't have neighbors in that direction.


 Kinda hard to shoot hand-tame squirrels...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My problem is baby squirrelies. I haven't the nerve to assassinate a half dozen baby fuzzies.


I love baby squirrels you will feed them… they love apples


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

If you can feed them,  you could trap'm somehow and drive them says away and release them.  You could even go back and visit them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> If you can feed them,  you could trap'm somehow and drive them says away and release them.  You could even go back and visit them.


Ain't sure about Floridah, but in Michigan, that's a no-no. You can shoot 'em, you can trap and kill them, but according to the DNR, you can't catch them and transport them to release in another location.
Don't shoot the messenger. Yell at the DNR.
I never paid much attention to them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't sure about Floridah, but in Michigan, that's a no-no. You can shoot 'em, you can trap and kill them, but according to the DNR, you can't catch them and transport them to release in another location.
> Don't shoot the messenger. Yell at the DNR.
> I never paid much attention to them.


My step father got caught doing this. On top of that he would paint their tails blue to see if they came back.  He didn’t have to pay a fine just got a talking to.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't sure about Floridah, but in Michigan, that's a no-no. You can shoot 'em, you can trap and kill them, but according to the DNR, you can't catch them and transport them to release in another location.
> Don't shoot the messenger. Yell at the DNR.
> I never paid much attention to them.


Try some kaolin clay. Pretty sure it's organic.  I know people spray their hazelnuts to keep the squirrels away.  You can also spray it on your fruit trees.  Excellent for the plum circulio(grr). Gums up their entenna. It repels bugs like the Colorado beetle, Japanese beetle,  aphids.  It even protects plants from sunburn.  Great stuff.  Company is called "Surround"


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm alone


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

666


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

11


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Take a walk.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

10


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

6789


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

3


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

4


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

2


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

1


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 10, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm so sick of this life so sick of living my name's Dustin not Kindbud or dizzy ✌ 1-980-315-7048 would love to have someone to talk to


What's the issue brother?  Or the worst one?


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Talk to us.  What started the depression.  Couldn't be something you recently took like acid? Might be some nasty stuff in it and this is temporary.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

No nothing to do with that its family 100% just believe this is as far as I go I'm on my way done


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

Y'all have a good one I'm checking out


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

Done


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

Y'all all have a great night


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't sure about Floridah, but in Michigan, that's a no-no. You can shoot 'em, you can trap and kill them, but according to the DNR, you can't catch them and transport them to release in another location.
> Don't shoot the messenger. Yell at the DNR.
> I never paid much attention to them.


True and there is a good reason. It is a death sentence to transport a wild animal from it area it lives. Just shoot it so it doesn't starve. I can't shoot them either or deer. Humans are the only animal that blushes, or has any need to. Stolen from Mark Twain!!!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My step father got caught doing this. On top of that he would paint their tails blue to see if they came back.  He didn’t have to pay a fine just got a talking to.


I can assure you, they didn't come back. They were now dead. I won't say what I would do to someone I caught doing that, it would not be pretty.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jun 10, 2022)

I trap rats in the barn and shoot the tree rats...Found a nest inside one of the buildings just yesterday, tree rats got into the soffit and made a home...filthy disease carrying vermin...hug 'em all you want or send them here to find justice...


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I trap rats in the barn and shoot the tree rats...Found a nest inside one of the buildings just yesterday, tree rats got into the soffit and made a home...filthy disease carrying vermin...hug 'em all you want or send them here to find justice...


If they are a nusiance causing property damage, by all means kill them. Transporting them is a starvation thing. Shoot them outright. And for gods sake don't paint them. They will also chew your electricals. I had them in a wall many years ago. I figured it was a raccoon by the racket it was making, but it was a squirrel. They had got in through a hole in the soffit, just like you. They didn't get a chance to nest. They were dealt with harshly, holes mended problem solved. I don't know if they have fleas, but if they do all sorts of disease can be transmitted.


Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm a animal lover but squirrels are just tree rats


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

As for rats, they won't die if transported, they will be the last survivors, along with cockroaches. I would kill rats with no problem. I just don't abide out and out cruelty to animals.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Major huge far problem here. I love my birds and squirrels but mice, rats and japanese beetles are in season.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I can assure you, they didn't come back. They were now dead. I won't say what I would do to someone I caught doing that, it would not be pretty.
> 
> Bubba


He and I never hit it off. he and I always argued. He has passed on now. This was one of the arguments we had. he asked me to leave his house that day…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Fking Stoners.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I trap rats in the barn and shoot the tree rats...Found a nest inside one of the buildings just yesterday, tree rats got into the soffit and made a home...filthy disease carrying vermin...hug 'em all you want or send them here to find justice...


My neighbor shoots them with a pellet gun. I see one now and then with an injury. I can’t help but love the squirrels. I feed them apples on my window so my cats will be entertained during the day


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> True and there is a good reason. It is a death sentence to transport a wild animal from it area it lives. Just shoot it so it doesn't starve. I can't shoot them either or deer. Humans are the only animal that blushes, or has any need to. Stolen from Mark Twain!!!
> 
> Bubba


True dat.  I didn't know it at the time, so I borrowed a Hav-a-Hart trap and put it outside.  I have the pic somewhere of the poor raccoon looking up at me from behind bars with such a sorry look, my heart broke...

...My plans to take him 20 miles and release him evaporated like a politician's promise.  I carried the trap to the edge of the woods at my property line and let him go.  

His name is Absolute Unit.  Now he looks like this:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If they are a nusiance causing property damage, by all means kill them.
> Bubba


*To complete the picture: * I DID have "house trouble" with a squirrel a couple of years ago. Had to stuff steel wool coated with glue up under the tricky overhang the beast had chosen. 

I hung out a sign written in squirrel:  *"If that happens again, you all die."*

I am getting too dang old to be climbing around on roofs (the squirrel entrance was unreachable by ladder -- only by hanging over a corner and reaching under.)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I've got a Red Ryder with a scope. I pop them in the ass and they bark, jump, and haul ass. Think they know that if I don't get them my crazy ass dog will tear their ass up. He has caught several and it doesn't go well for them. I have to make him let them go before he kills them. I've seen that crazy ass dog jump almost six feet to the top of my fence trying to knock them off of it. Now believe it or not they hardly ever get in my yard.
Don't know if it's because of the BB in the ass or the crazy fking dog.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> True dat.  I didn't know it at the time, so I borrowed a Hav-a-Hart trap and put it outside.  I have the pic somewhere of the poor raccoon looking up at me from behind bars with such a sorry look, my heart broke...
> 
> ...My plans to take him 20 miles and release him evaporated like a politician's promise.  I carried the trap to the edge of the woods at my property line and let him go.
> 
> ...


My goodness he’s a real porker ain’t he


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning misfits...  mega humid days ahead. Indexes over 100f. It wouldn't be so bad, if shorts could be worn. With all the rain the blood sucking skeeterzzz are coming out on mass. Kevlar needs to be warn and must carry a shotgun.....

Don't see to many squirrels around here till fall when the pecans are ready. You city folk need to be feeding them to fatten them up. Soon that's all the protein you will be able to afford.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Did it again; I fell asleep with the laptop online to this place.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Old fker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299860
> View attachment 299861



Doesn't look as deep on the left, does it?



WeedHopper said:


> I've got a Red Ryder with a scope. I pop them in the ass and they bark, jump, and haul ass. Think they know that if I don't get them my crazy ass dog will tear their ass up. He has caught several and it doesn't go well for them. I have to make him let them go before he kills them. I've seen that crazy ass dog jump almost six feet to the top of my fence trying to knock them off of it. Now believe it or not they hardly ever get in my yard.
> Don't know if it's because of the BB in the ass or the crazy fking dog.



My guess is both.............

Gooode morning misfit sisters and brothers.  Yet another gorgeous rainy day in Paradise today.  Starting at 58F @ 95% RH, and predicted to reach 64F.

The candied orange peel turned out well and made a nice garnish for the Creme Brule.  Lots left over from two oranges for other taste experiments.

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort!  The cleaning ladies had just left, so the house sparkled when Graywolf and her girlfriend arrived back from the Ashland Shakespearian Festival, and I gave her girlfriend just enough Creme Brule and candied orange peel for one, to take home with her and start her wondering what her hubby did special for her while she was gone. 

Knowing him as I do, I'm guessing the house is a mess, the pooches haven't been exercised or cleaned up after in the yard, he spent all his time out with the boys, and he is an arrogant lad, who creamed me at 8 ball last time, so he deserves a little heat.   

I didn't make it to pick up the gate materials because I couldn't find my roll of parachute cord to strap it to the Jeeps roof rack and it was raining most of the day, so I didn't want to drive with lumber sticking out windows or tail gate.  I'll take another run at that today.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning back


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Old Hen wants to go to Kuauttown to the farmer's market. Got to hit it early 'cause the Bavarian Festival is going on and the place gets crowded with tourists quickly. Gonna swing by my favorite little diner for some onion rings. Rain coming this afternoon, so I'm gonna wing the rest of the day. 
Anybody see flies circling over at Kindbuds place?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299936



Hee, hee, hee, Grayfox normally feeds Layla, who can't eat just any food and can be a finicky eater, leaving expensive food to go to waste.  While she was gone I fed Layla her two scoops of mixed and dry food combined, which she ignored, so I stuck her pan in a zip lock bag and stuck it in the refrigerator.  

She is a strong advocate for herself and soon conveyed to me that she was hungry, so I pulled out her pan and gave it to her, which she snubbed.  I put it back in the plastic bag and the fridge and gave it to her again at the evening feeding, which she ate half of, so I stuck the half back in the plastic bag and fridge and gave it to her the next morning, which she ate.

That evening I only gave one cup of mixed food, which she ate and then came and strongly advocated for her second cup, which she ate all of.  Who says dogs can't count??  



RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299941



Dragon Fly males are not as smart as humans.  I usually get the message with a snore............................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

My breakfast. Chilaquiles


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Dragon Fly males are not as smart as humans.  I usually get the message with a snore............................



Which reminds me of one of my former lovers whose name I won't mentioned, who easily had multiple orgasms which bolstered my ego, except that she started passing out every time she had one, sometimes referred to as "little death."  

Scared the shit out me the first time, but when I tried artificial respiration to resuscitate her, she woke up and was able to carry on.  I remember getting raw a few times trying to get off before she beat me to it and passed out again.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I will be hiding from the heat today.  Gonna tickle 100f .   Way to hot for this time of year.  I saw Big complaining about  the heat as well.  Just a couple of weeks ago we were b-itching about snow.....who flipped the switch.

Nice looking breakfast Hopper....looks spicy....my stomach won't take that anymore.

Sex.... Mrs Pute just says...."cover me up when you are done".


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I put black pepper and cayenne on everything. And that's on top of whatever she has put in her hot sauce.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I knew it!!!  The hardest-case bastages are the utter softest inside.  When I go to my neighbor's pond, the fish come to the edge and the turtles come out to get treats.  Yeah, and I have both feeder and raccoon-accessible plates. Bunnies and peacocks come to my back door, looking for nummies
> 
> While I am on the subject, I have a _koan_ to handle.
> 
> ...


Morta.....


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 299974







Needs cal/mag


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Needs cal/mag


And 2 more weeks


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Major huge problem here. I love my birds and squirrels but mice, rats and japanese beetles are in season.


I just found a potatoe bug on one of my girls yesterday.  Think that's the first time I've ever seen one on cannabis. They look nasty in their larvae stage.  All pink and alien looking.  I know they wreak havoc in gardens.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299977


Lol.. yeah kind of like that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Back from Frankenmuth. Surprisingly not crowded that early. Old Hen bought all kinds of baked goodies and we took a tour of the back streets that she'd never been down before. First ones seated when the diner opened. It had been a couple of months since we'd been there 'cause their prices are a bit high. We split a heartbreaker burger, subbed onion rings for fries, and got an order of stuffed mac & cheese bites. $32 + tip. For a burger....and eight rings.....and eight bites.  I ain't cheap, but they ain't, either. Great food, though.
Took the TJ up to the car wash just for an excuse to drive a little more. Remembered a trick I used to use on the Harley; squirt 'er down with the soap cycle, and rinse her off with the wax cycle. Made the scooter shine like I'd been at it for hours, and worked just as good on the Jeep.
Too pretty outside to set inside. Might just stuff the battery in the Rolls and go for a short cruse.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I am bored.  To hot to do anything outside and everything is done inside.  Might take a drive down by the lake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Mowing just kicked me ass. Humidity is fking crazy .
Lost so much fluid my feet were cramping.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

74 degrees with 51% humidity. Doesn't get much nicer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Ass.hole


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back from Frankenmuth. Surprisingly not crowded that early. Old Hen bought all kinds of baked goodies and we took a tour of the back streets that she'd never been down before. First ones seated when the diner opened. It had been a couple of months since we'd been there 'cause their prices are a bit high. We split a heartbreaker burger, subbed onion rings for fries, and got an order of stuffed mac & cheese bites. $32 + tip. For a burger....and eight rings.....and eight bites.  I ain't cheap, but they ain't, either. Great food, though.
> Took the TJ up to the car wash just for an excuse to drive a little more. Remembered a trick I used to use on the Harley; squirt 'er down with the soap cycle, and rinse her off with the wax cycle. Made the scooter shine like I'd been at it for hours, and worked just as good on the Jeep.
> Too pretty outside to set inside. Might just stuff the battery in the Rolls and go for a short cruse.


You talking about zehnders?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299941


Nice move girl


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Roster does that to women.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299977


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Crazy bastard.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My breakfast. Chilaquiles
> View attachment 299953


I went on a motorcycle ride to El Paso from New Orleans and fell in love with Chilaquiles. Can’t find and good ones here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

My Wife of 37yrs is Hispanic.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> You talking about zehnders?


Same town, but the farmer's market is just north of town. Zehnders has some of the nastiest chicken I've ever had the displeasure of eating. The little diner we went to is south of town, across from the zoo, and is called Comets. Looks like a 50s dinner. It was featured in some movie at one time, but I couldn't tell ya which one.


WeedHopper said:


> Roster does that to women.


And cell mates.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

bought me a few tools this weekend

i can’t wait to mow my lawn?


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 299974


Yep more tomatoes.


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

All most ripe


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

Well it's summer...


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

Hot even under the shade.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bought me a few tools this weekend
> 
> i can’t wait to mow my lawn?
> 
> ...



Maybe a tad tall for a reel mower??



stain said:


> Yep more tomatoes.
> View attachment 300006



Look like Early Girls...............


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife of 37yrs is Hispanic.


I loves their food and their girls are purty too!!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I trap rats in the barn and shoot the tree rats...Found a nest inside one of the buildings just yesterday, tree rats got into the soffit and made a home...filthy disease carrying vermin...hug 'em all you want or send them here to find justice...


morta ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bought me a few tools this weekend
> 
> i can’t wait to mow my lawn?
> 
> ...


With the price of gas you better grease that thing up Big. Love the pitch fork too


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If they are a nusiance causing property damage, by all means kill them. Transporting them is a starvation thing. Shoot them outright. And for gods sake don't paint them. They will also chew your electricals. I had them in a wall many years ago. I figured it was a raccoon by the racket it was making, but it was a squirrel. They had got in through a hole in the soffit, just like you. They didn't get a chance to nest. They were dealt with harshly, holes mended problem solved. I don't know if they have fleas, but if they do all sorts of disease can be transmitted.
> 
> 
> Bubba


A tad late jumping into this one. We keep chickens, so rats are sometimes an issue, squirrels, don’t get me started. Chewed wiring and almost burnt down my house. Not a fan of firearms, no sir. (Although I am looking at a .22 long rifle) I am an air gun enthusiast.  I have .22 cal. air rifles.  One will do almost 800 f ps with a 14.3 grain pellet and is a laser to about 40 yards. I sit in the bathroom window and. . . well, you know.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Damn it is hot..... everything including me is burning up.


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it is hot..... everything including me is burning up.


heat index 105f here. Like walking in soup outside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it is hot..... everything including me is burning up.


Maybe that hot tub will cool you off


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

Wow you guys. Don’t want to rub it in but it’s a glorious 73 F 41% sunny evening here in New England. New guts in my grill, firing it up for a nice rib eye. I’ll have a cold one for ya!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

Duh................  When I first looked I saw droopy corn in your garden Staid and then I saw it was a flower and have no idea how its leaves normally hang.  How are you irrigating?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Got up to 77 here with a mild breeze. Absolutely beautiful day.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Wow you guys. Don’t want to rub it in but it’s a glorious 73 F 41% sunny evening here in New England. New guts in my grill, firing it up for a nice rib eye. I’ll have a cold one for ya!


I am drinking a cold Avalanche Amber Ale right now.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe that hot tub will cool you off


You have got to be kidding.


stain said:


> heat index 105f here. Like walking in soup outside.
> 
> View attachment 300017


Only thing saving me is the humidity is only 20%....could imagine 80%....I would die.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

Only reached 66F here so far with a 2 mph breeze, but is overcast and raining part of the time.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> am drinking a cold Avalanche Amber Ale right now.


Just finished a pint of a local IPA. Cheers!


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Duh................  When I first looked I saw droopy corn in your garden Staid and then I saw it was a flower and have no idea how its leaves normally hang.  How are you irrigating?


That droopy flower is a 12 apostles and it's been the family 50+ years. Been in this spot 42 years. Have no idea how the weed got there.
As for irrigation, its a solar power well. Shouldn't need to fire it up for at least another week. We got 6 inches of rain a week ago. Hince the humidity in miserable category.

Off to go skinny dipping in the fishing hole. Then fish and sip some shine till midnight or till I'm sh_it faced.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Looking good Stain.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Funny fker


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

This chokes me up.
This is what America is supposed to do.
What beautiful faces ....


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> A tad late jumping into this one. We keep chickens, so rats are sometimes an issue, squirrels, don’t get me started. Chewed wiring and almost burnt down my house. Not a fan of firearms, no sir. (Although I am looking at a .22 long rifle) I am an air gun enthusiast.  I have .22 cal. air rifles.  One will do almost 800 f ps with a 14.3 grain pellet and is a laser to about 40 yards. I sit in the bathroom window and. . . well, you know.
> 
> View attachment 300015
> View attachment 300016


I love my guns and I love my air rifles.
Im a Weirauch springer kinda guy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I am drinking a cold Avalanche Amber Ale right now.
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding.
> ...


20% humidity? That sounds like my kinda day. ill Take the heat with no humidity wow!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Fk me


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk me
> 
> View attachment 300026
> View attachment 300027




let’s make it an orgy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

stain said:


> That droopy flower is a 12 apostles and it's been the family 50+ years. Been in this spot 42 years. Have no idea how the weed got there.
> As for irrigation, its a solar power well. Shouldn't need to fire it up for at least another week. We got 6 inches of rain a week ago. Hince the humidity in miserable category.
> 
> Off to go skinny dipping in the fishing hole. Then fish and sip some shine till midnight or till I'm sh_it faced.
> ...






you all are like 4-6 weeks ahead of us

that is gonna turn into a huge hedge!

say , do you happen to know what flavor this lanky lady is?


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

Mrs. K got me this nifty set for me B-day recently. Super sweet bong, ash tray and wood tray. The pipe is amazing, hits like a hammer and I’ve never had anything so easy to clean. ( That’s Mrs. K’s favorite part).


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk me
> 
> View attachment 300026
> View attachment 300027


I have a old girlfriend who live in Texas and we would talk at 10 pm her time .
I remember her telling it was 99 degrees where she lived one night...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Mrs. K got me this nifty set for me B-day recently. Super sweet bong, ash tray and wood tray. The pipe is amazing, hits like a hammer and I’ve never had anything so easy to clean. ( That’s Mrs. K’s favorite part).
> View attachment 300031


You married a Queen Brother ....
Looks like you can take the bottom off and run a brush straight thru.
Where did your Mrs. find it ?


----------



## BillyK (Jun 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You married a Queen Brother ....
> Looks like you can take the bottom off and run a brush straight thru.
> Where did your Mrs. find it ?


Smoke Honest is the name of the company. The black top unscrews from the glass base, the mouthpiece tube unscrews and gets placed one the ss steel down stem. The whole damn thing screws back together. Add alcohol and kosher salt, take the silicone base off and cover the top with the holes. Shake for a bit, empty and done, f’n spotless. I love elegant stuff that just works like this. Check these guys out.

Edit: Oh yeah, that’s a magnet in the top to hold a lighter, ingenious! And the silver thing is a poker.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Smoke Honest is the name of the company. The black top unscrews from the glass base, the mouthpiece tube unscrews and gets placed one the ss steel down stem. The whole damn thing screws back together. Add alcohol and kosher salt, take the silicone base off and cover the top with the holes. Shake for a bit, empty and done, f’n spotless. I love elegant stuff that just works like this. Check these guys out.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, that’s a magnet in the top to hold a lighter, ingenious! And the silver thing is a poker.


Gonna get me one of those ! thanks!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Smoke Honest is the name of the company. The black top unscrews from the glass base, the mouthpiece tube unscrews and gets placed one the ss steel down stem. The whole damn thing screws back together. Add alcohol and kosher salt, take the silicone base off and cover the top with the holes. Shake for a bit, empty and done, f’n spotless. I love elegant stuff that just works like this. Check these guys out.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, that’s a magnet in the top to hold a lighter, ingenious! And the silver thing is a poker.


Nice birthday present. I like the clean easy thing. I have OCD about clean glass every time when I smoke in my glass blunt or bong


----------



## stain (Jun 11, 2022)

ambidextrious


bigsur51 said:


> you all are like 4-6 weeks ahead of us
> 
> that is gonna turn into a huge hedge!
> 
> ...


Most likely a trainwreck cross. That's about where it fell when I chopped her down with an axe.






Didn't get sh t faced but got a good buzz on. Just to humid here atm. Cloths are soaked with sweat. Caught 10 bass, 2 on one topwater lure. Couldn't believe it when it happened and to top that off. Caught a channel cat on same topwater lure. Love this pond I fish....

Shower time.....


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Fishing for cat's there he staind?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

You kids have a good night. The Old Hen's made her way into the bedroom, so I've got around 15 minutes to talk to her before she starts peeling the paint off the walls with her snoring. The more she putters around outside, the louder she snores. Love her anyway. I don't snore. I've stayed up to see, and I don't.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I will be up before dawn.  On the lake.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be up before dawn.  On the lake.


good luck !!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice move girl


How about:

"Hey you! If that's your name..."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)

BillyK said:


> A tad late jumping into this one. We keep chickens, so rats are sometimes an issue, squirrels, don’t get me started. Chewed wiring and almost burnt down my house. Not a fan of firearms, no sir. (Although I am looking at a .22 long rifle) I am an air gun enthusiast.  I have .22 cal. air rifles.  One will do almost 800 f ps with a 14.3 grain pellet and is a laser to about 40 yards. I sit in the bathroom window and. . . well, you know.
> 
> View attachment 300015
> View attachment 300016


There's a pretty girl on YouTube who makes a living getting rid of iguanas in populated areas.  She uses a lovely Airguns of Arizona air-gun with all the bells and whistles to pick them off roofs, trees, yada. She even has a GoPro through-the-lens thingy so you can see what she sees when shooting.  

Yours looks really nice.  But I do not need an airgun.  A .22 is not a problem.  The problem is that I never actually see them chewing on a hanging green mango, but I sure can see where they had been.

Now... how to find out which one is the culprit out there at the feeder?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Jun 12, 2022)

Morning Folks,
Coffee is poured:





All’s right in the garden:





Have a wonderful, peaceful Sunday morn. 
Peace, 
Billy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I need one sugar in my coffee please.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Jun 12, 2022)

Raceway Park!


Or is it Atco Dragway!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Raceway Park!
> 
> 
> Or is it Atco Dragway!!!





Pomona California


----------



## BillyK (Jun 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Pomona California



I’m from the east coast those two tracks are in New Jersey. I can still hear the commercials in my head.


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

I used to live in new jersey and sure do remember those commercials...they live in my head as well...we do have the gator nationals here in the swamp...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

God, I love my little wife! Woke up this morning and looked at her across the pillow. Her little Malamute gray eyes opened, she smiled, gave me a kiss, and first thing out of her mouth was, "I'm gonna go make a big batch of bacon!"
That girl wakes up hungry, and I'll bet she dreams of food.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> God, I love my little wife! Woke up this morning and looked at her across the pillow. Her little Malamute gray eyes opened, she smiled, gave me a kiss, and first thing out of her mouth was, "I'm gonna go make a big batch of bacon!"
> That girl wakes up hungry, and I'll bet she dreams of food.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 12, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sister women! 53F here @ 85% RH, rain with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 57F. A lot of rain for this late in the season and the Columbia is at flood stage.

A good day for playing in the kitchen and indoor sports. Vaping a mixture of Sour Diesel Live Resin and mixed CRC THC-A on the nail, as well as some Juicy Fruit herb in the Volcano.  



Hippie420 said:


> God, I love my little wife! Woke up this morning and looked at her across the pillow. Her little Malamute gray eyes opened, she smiled, gave me a kiss, and first thing out of her mouth was, "I'm gonna go make a big batch of bacon!"
> That girl wakes up hungry, and I'll bet she dreams of food.



A jewel with obvious good taste in food and men..........................


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

finished mowing the rest of the yard, I do believe I'm gonna play with elvis today...he needs a thorough wash before we cruise...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> finished mowing the rest of the yard, I do believe I'm gonna play with elvis today...he needs a thorough wash before we cruise...



Happy WOT!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> God, I love my little wife! Woke up this morning and looked at her across the pillow. Her little Malamute gray eyes opened, she smiled, gave me a kiss, and first thing out of her mouth was, "I'm gonna go make a big batch of bacon!"
> That girl wakes up hungry, and I'll bet she dreams of food.


You sure you weren't dreaming about Roster.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoners.


Ain't it the truth!!!!LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did it again; I fell asleep with the laptop online to this place.


been there done that....1 billion times. LOL It happens. Do we get better ratings?

bubba


----------



## stain (Jun 12, 2022)

Heat index @115f today. Screw doing anything outside.... So a nap it is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Yep it's a hot humid fker in the Dallas area.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There's a pretty girl on YouTube who makes a living getting rid of iguanas in populated areas.  She uses a lovely Airguns of Arizona air-gun with all the bells and whistles to pick them off roofs, trees, yada. She even has a GoPro through-the-lens thingy so you can see what she sees when shooting.
> 
> Yours looks really nice.  But I do not need an airgun.  A .22 is not a problem.  The problem is that I never actually see them chewing on a hanging green mango, but I sure can see where they had been.
> 
> Now... how to find out which one is the culprit out there at the feeder?


I bait them,then I pop one and let him do a tarantella and his bushy tail friends come and see what happened.
Then I pop another one. I just thin the herd.


BillyK said:


> Raceway Park!
> 
> 
> Or is it Atco Dragway!!!


Raceway park!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to live in new jersey and sure do remember those commercials...they live in my head as well...we do have the gator nationals here in the swamp...


me 2


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

now living in the great state of florida...seems most states are on the wrong side of the court, desantis is not gonna lat the feds have their way...the man has stones and tells biiden to pack sand...


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> now living in the great state of florida...seems most states are on the wrong side of the court, desantis is not gonna lat the feds have their way...the man has stones and tells biiden to pack sand...


Yes he does.  Great man indeed.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Watching Happy Gilmore and laughing my ass off.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

Not many greetings as good as this...
We talk about our boy alot and we say good night to him every night .
We bask in the glory of his memory.
Yet ,after the last bite of food I have left I still look for Him.
I was just kissing on my Honey a bit and looking for Him break it up resulting with His Mom rubbing his head and me rubbing his butt.
I feel fortunate to have experienced  what was in  this video ...
My honey is addicted to the cute doggie videos . Me thinks She is starting to soften Her stance on getting another dog!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes he does.  Great man indeed.
> 
> Bubba


He has testicles


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

What thread are we in?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> What thread are we in?


mea culpa


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

dogs are Gods gift to mankind yet we are not worthy of their company...such a noble beast...pull the trigger joe, you'll not regret it...he won't replace your buddy but he will fill your heart with a renewed joy and company...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I totally agree. My last dog was a Schnauzer named Buster Brown and he was my buddy. He died from throat cancer at 14. It killed me watching him go thru all the misery so I put him down. I cried like a baby. Took me weeks to get to where I could handle his passing.
My Wife bought me another one. His name is Charlie Brown. Looks just like Buster and he really did help me thru Busters passing. He didn't replace him but he filled a void in my heart and we never regretted getting Charlie.
He is now 5 yrs old. Fker screwed up some of my plants and I wanted to kick his ass but when he jumps up in my lap and puts his head on my chest I melt like a big p.ussy.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Watching Happy Gilmore and laughing my ass off.


Recently watched that one too.  I like most of the adam sandler movies for grins.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> now living in the great state of florida...seems most states are on the wrong side of the court, desantis is not gonna let the feds have their way...the man has stones and tells biiden to pack sand...


I love it when Xiden told DeSantis to call him Mr. President.

DeSantis answered:  "FUKK YOU!  I WILL NOT!" and hung up.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Walter LOL   But I loved it


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> dogs are Gods gift to mankind yet we are not worthy of their company...such a noble beast...pull the trigger joe, you'll not regret it...he won't replace your buddy but he will fill your heart with a renewed joy and company...


For Boo -- and all the other crusty hardcases that are captured by doggies. Just watch the hope and anticipation -- and finally the utter joy of this shelter dog...

Try to watch this one without getting it in the feels:


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

awww walt, now you got me all teary eyed...it doesn't get any better than that for benny...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

Uh....Guys..... No politics in open forum, please. Yer gonna get me boiled in oil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Fking stoners,,, wrong thread. Old bastards can't remember what thread they are in.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2022)

Jeez.  
Can I use the excuse that as I enter the Springtime of my Senility, I sometimes forget where the outhouse is.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

Then please don't be upset if we delete instantly without explantation.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

However I fricken do it to.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

pute said:


> However I fricken do it to.


Uhhh... like having three hulking henchmen come henching at me with ugly grins? NO prob.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Forgetful Old bastards.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Well shit. I gotta get my ass outta this bed and get ready for work. Lazy fkers need to get up and get a job. Can't believe y'all set around all day doing nothing and growing weed. I mean  what the fk kinda life is that.
Oh yeah,,the god damn life I wish I had. Assholes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well shit. I gotta get my ass outta this bed and get ready for work. Lazy fkers need to get up and get a job. Can't believe y'all set around all day doing nothing and growing weed. I mean  what the fk kinda life is that.
> Oh yeah,,the god damn life I wish I had. Assholes.





can you also see if you can work some overtime?

maybe us retirees will get another raise on our SS checks



the life of Debt Slaves









the life of retirees


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey he is a good dog. He befriends the ducks and brings them to his master without tearing up the meat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dogs are Gods gift to mankind yet we are not worthy of their company...such a noble beast...pull the trigger joe, you'll not regret it...he won't replace your buddy but he will fill your heart with a renewed joy and company...





WeedHopper said:


> I totally agree. My last dog was a Schnauzer named Buster Brown and he was my buddy. He died from throat cancer at 14. It killed me watching him go thru all the misery so I put him down. I cried like a baby. Took me weeks to get to where I could handle his passing. My Wife bought me another one. His name is Charlie Brown. Looks just like Buster and he really did help me thru Busters passing. He didn't replace him but he filled a void in my heart and we never regretted getting Charlie. He is now 5 yrs old. Fker screwed up some of my plants and I wanted to kick his ass but when he jumps up in my lap and puts his head on my chest I melt like a big p.ussy.





WeedHopper said:


> Hey he is a good dog. He befriends the ducks and brings them to his master without tearing up the meat.



And you get a Mallard in the bargain.

On German Shepherd number eight and if we out live her we will get number nine.  Our hearts are full of sorrow and holes from their loss, but they caused our hearts to grow so much bigger that there is room for more.  Miss Layla curled up at my side as we speak............

Goooode morning from River City, all of which are at flood stage.  50F @ 84% RH, mooore rain and predicted to reach a blistering 59F in the heat of the day.

I talked a friend into using his pickup to haul some lumber for me and am buying him breakfast this morning.  It should be interesting as we are diametrically opposites politically/ideologically and he is highly outspoken.  He also doesn't like and is afraid of dogs, leading me to wonder how it is that we ever got to be friends.  

I'm also going to try and get a haircut today because I'm yet again past the point of unruly and it seems like I just had it cut...............  A blessing to be gifted with so much thick luxurious hair and a curse that it is unmanageably wavy and kinky when long.  Not like an afro, more like a frightened haystack.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning chuckle-heads. Glad to see we're still alive and well.
Looks like a sausage party this morning. Where's the ladies?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning chuckle-heads. Glad to see we're still alive and well.
> Looks like a sausage party this morning. Where's the ladies?


He was here but had to go to work  Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

I said lady, not beoch!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Fk you assholes. Im at work but i have a computer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Old Hen just dragged me out to the big barn. Said she found some more kittens. You'll never guess where the mother cat had them; inside the feed chute of a wood chipper! Five little darlin's. All squallin', eyes wide open. All had tails, one black, two multi colored, one tan, and one pure white.
I was informed we were keeping the white one. Oh, joy.
If I can get 'em to eat or drink milk, I'll keep 'em inside 'til I can get 'em weaned and then find them new homes.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

Who set the world on fire?
It was me, .


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 300148


Maybe if I could get me some of that THCV/THCVA I could eat more sweets like you big…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

big I remember studies coming out of Europe 20 + years ago about all the different cannaboids in a plant and the possibilities of marij for health .. they quieted that down so not to reach the public ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

Just saw a video that I dunno how to put here.

They have Starbucks cups (3) in a line.  Small Medium Large (by any other fancy-schmancy name).

They fill the small one.  Then take the filled small one and put it in the medium cup.  It completely fills the medium cup right to the brim.

Put the same coffee in a Large.  Can you guess?  Yup -- all three cups filled to the brim by what was in the small one. 

At the finish, they take the Large cup (filled to brim) and pour ALL of it into the Small cup.  No loss.

You pay $2.95 (*gasp* *idiot*) or $5.95 depending on the shape of your foam cup. TINS.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> big I remember studies coming out of Europe 20 + years ago about all the different cannaboids in a plant and the possibilities of marij for health .. they quieted that down so not to reach the public ..


Look into the research the Jews have done over in Israel


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go fking figure. I have never bought a cup of coffee from that over priced place in my life.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just saw a video that I dunno how to put here.
> 
> They have Starbucks cups (3) in a line.  Small Medium Large (by any other fancy-schmancy name).
> 
> ...


Fake News Walt


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Who fking cares. Starbucks can kiss my ass.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Who fking cares. Starbucks can kiss my ass.


I do so Move on then


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure. I have never bought a cup of coffee from that over priced place in my life.


Me neither.  Mrs Pute's coffee is fine with me. 

Skies are filled with smoke today.  Really....the last two summers smole filled the air evey day.  Here it is again.  Wild fire in Arizona is the culprit this time....the west is burning up.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Well to be honest The wife and I went to the drive up once and got a fancy something or other each .
8 dollars a piece and never went back .................... The coffee did suck and I think mostly yuppies and snobs go there .
It amazes me that the local SB is always crowded on the drive up line , back all the way out to the street everyday.
IDIOTS


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Yuppies is the nice non political name for the assholes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe if I could get me some of that THCV/THCVA I could eat more sweets like you big…





Unca Walts son The Doctor has saved Unca’s life a few times and I think this last time part of the remedy was sugar

imagine that

i love Danish pastry …my great gramma came to america from Denmark


my g-gramma Christina








Danish pastry in case anyone asks


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Off to the bait and tackle store to spend more $$$ on fish I haven't caught.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Off to the bait and tackle store to spend more $$$ on fish I haven't caught.




 buy some new shiny stuff for the Boat$$$$$


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> buy some new shiny stuff for the Boat$$$$$
> 
> 
> View attachment 300176
> View attachment 300177


He Did


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300184


Nice turtle


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300179


I was wondering where I left my eye patch


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks like Hopper's in heat today.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like Hopper's in heat today.


What makes today any different


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Quick hit your women
Hippie do not bend over


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jun 13, 2022)

OH the HUMIDITY!!!! Sucks for me but the plants are loving it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

stain said:


> OH the HUMIDITY!!!! Sucks for me but the plants are loving it.
> 
> View attachment 300213
> View attachment 300214
> View attachment 300216


Yes they are


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

What's going on everyone


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

Nice plants stain


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300179


Let me bend her over like that mmmm


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

G'night, shipmates. Beer Day tomorrow, but bubble hash tonight. See yas in the morning.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Night Hippie.

 Don't start on the cost to play today.  But, you can't take it with you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Gotta make coffee and get ready for work.
I'll see you fkers in awhile when I get to my project and setup my laptop.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning, cold front move through last night and it's chilly. Wearing an extra coat for the lake this morning. 48 right now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, cold front move through last night and it's chilly. Wearing an extra coat for the lake this morning. 48 right now.




48!…..holy moly , it was 101 yesterday…

you are up early Amigo ….is it because you got skunked yesterday at the fishing hole?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

stain said:


> OH the HUMIDITY!!!! Sucks for me but the plants are loving it.
> 
> View attachment 300213
> View attachment 300214
> View attachment 300216





when you gonna trim all them hippie bushes up?

that’s a lot of cabbage

there is going to be a huge hedge row there when them girls grow up


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 14, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters of the sacred herb!  58F @ 88% RH, mooore rain and flooding, with the temperature predicted to reach 63F.

I picked up the lumber yesterday and made good progress on building the gate.  Alas I discovered the metal gate frame and hardware is for a gate that swings in ward, and I had planned to swing it outward.  

No way I can see to switch it and have it swing out, so looks like in is how I will finish it.  I should wrap up my part today and will finish it once my neighbor returns from vacation and I have access to the inside of his garage to bolt things on his side in place.

Damn my lower back is pissed at me this morning and I'm not happy with it either...........


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters of the sacred herb!  58F @ 88% RH, mooore rain and flooding, with the temperature predicted to reach 63F.
> 
> I picked up the lumber yesterday and made good progress on building the gate.  Alas I discovered the metal gate frame and hardware is for a gate that swings in ward, and I had planned to swing it outward.
> 
> ...


Flip the gate and put the hinges on the opposite side





I use this type of hinge it swings both ways , like Weedhopper does


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning everyone.... Pute can I have some of that cold it's gonna be 101° today


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 300148


I am gonna spread this around.  Thanks, Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

59 here going up to 95

Time to water  the garden and let the chickens out

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Setting here on my Project at the VA on my laptop. Should be done here this week and will move over to another Federal Project that should last several months. It will be my main project but i have several small ones going on in 3 States.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. Setting here on my Project at the VA on my laptop. Should be done here this week and will move over to another Federal Project that should last several months. It will be my main project but i have several small ones going on in 3 States.
> Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Bragging. I was complaining when i got up this morning though.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Rainnnnn thank you creator of the universe perfect I got my foliage pro 9-3-6 otw be here tomorrow so Thursday or Friday go go just time they say 1 teaspoon a gallon lol I got 2 or 3 depending on plant size got a month and a half of veg left before flowering so plenty of time to get them bigggg


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Smoke time then gonna lay down until it stops raining


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning mates! Sunshine and 68, heading for 86 (allegedly). Did my pooop in a bucket thing for that cologuard test. Disgusting.  Gotta drop it off at the PO and see what the holdup is in getting the tractor in to the mechanics, then get the little red Jeep out for BEER DAY! Got to get my fanny in gear. The year's over half way gone, and we've only got three more months of warm weather before the leaf season, followed by the obnoxious white stuff season. 
The older ya get, the quicker the seasons come and go.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 48!…..holy moly , it was 101 yesterday…



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



RosterMan said:


> Flip the gate and put the hinges on the opposite side
> View attachment 300241
> 
> I use this type of hinge it swings both ways , like Weedhopper does



You would think it would be that simple until you start to put the boards on and realize that the boards have to be on the opposite side of the hinges or the gate won't open 90 degrees if the boards extend far enough to hide and protect the hinge.

I don't want the gate frame facing the intruder for them to use as a ladder or access the hinge bolts.

PS: My hinge pins are on a corner bracket, not a plate like the one you showed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning mates! Sunshine and 68, heading for 86 (allegedly). Did my pooop in a bucket thing for that cologuard test. Disgusting.  Gotta drop it off at the PO and see what the holdup is in getting the tractor in to the mechanics, then get the little red Jeep out for BEER DAY! Got to get my fanny in gear. The year's over half way gone, and we've only got three more months of warm weather before the leaf season, followed by the obnoxious white stuff season.
> The older ya get, the quicker the seasons come and go.


How often does your doc let you do the Cologuard tests every year?
My doc does the stick test you do at home also


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

The good ole days. How i miss them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How often does your doc let you do the Cologuard tests every year?
> My doc does the stick test you do at home also


Don't know. It's the first time I took one. Ain't too sure I'm gonna take another. Don't like playin' in feces. Yuck.
Figured I'd toss the doc a bone. He told me that medicare jumps him for not talking me into tests that I don't want to do. They want a yearly CAT scan of my lungs (ain't gonna happen), a colonoscopy (ditto), and a finger wave (nope, just nope). I told him that they could feel free to check the records of any doc I've had through the years. Any of 'em will state that I'm not a model patient, so it just ain't him not doing his job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Quick question. What happens if your seeds get confiscated by the usps from a seedbank? The seeds i won from Herbies got confiscated. I received the shirt with a letter letting me know they took the seeds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

In your state, that would make me nervous.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

They were confiscated at the JFK airport not in texas.
I was reading that if they were going to mess with me they would have delivered them and let law enforcement take part in the delivery. And that they cant prove i ordered them because anybody can get your address and send shit you didnt ask for.


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

hey folks, damned if I know how retired folks sit around on the rocking chair...I'm busier now that when I worked for a living...been at it most of the morning and way more to do...burning harvested tree limbs while my buddy takes down the 2 girl crush monsters...better him than me...trees, folded over at 7' and they kept on stretching...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

Tried to find out where Herbies is located. Canada?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

Yep if im not mistaken.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Tried to find out where Herbies is located. Canada?


Spain


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

I figured by now someone would have chimed in on the Seed Confiscation question that has dealt with it before.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I figured by now someone would have chimed in on the Seed Confiscation question that has dealt with it before.


What seeds ?


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

Back from a good day on the water.  Mean while my phone went crazy gotta run to get it unlocked.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok all is well I fixed it myself.  Don't know what I did but when I tried to send a pic from my camera to my desk top it automatically went to drafts.....hmmm. I finally restarted my phone and it straightened itself out. 

Anyway caught and released around 10 Walleye, one perch and a Rainbow Trout.   Good day.  The new technique worked great.  Fishing went dead once the water skiers got on the lake......basturds. 

Here is a picture of my biggest Walleye.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok all is well I fixed it myself.  Don't know what I did but when I tried to send a pic from my camera to my desk top it automatically went to drafts.....hmmm. I finally restarted my phone and it straightened itself out.
> 
> Anyway caught and released around 10 Walleye, one perch and a Rainbow Trout.   Good day.  The new technique worked great.  Fishing went dead once the water skiers got on the lake......basturds.
> 
> ...


The Hands are way too young to be yours LOL  Nice Fishes


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Hands are way too young to be yours LOL  Nice Fishes


That is my son in law holding while I took the picture.  Damn Roster are you some king of a detective.   Where is he from?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> That is my son in law holding while I took the picture.  Damn Roster are you some king of a detective.   Where is he from?


A regular old gum shoe that be me LOL
Anymore fish pics


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A regular old gum shoe that be me LOL
> Anymore fish pics


Only took the one.  I was driving the trolling motor, watching the Garvin and manning two rods.....to busy to take pictures.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Only took the one.  I was driving the trolling motor, watching the Garvin and manning two rods.....to busy to take pictures.


Just think of the money you could have saved


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just think of the money you could have saved
> View attachment 300314


Where did you get a picture of my boat.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> That is my son in law holding while I took the picture.  Damn Roster are you some king of a detective.   Where is he from?


So Dakoda


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

No wait Denver LOL


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

speaking of denver, any hockey fans from that area...it's cup time in tampa town...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question. What happens if your seeds get confiscated by the usps from a seedbank? The seeds i won from Herbies got confiscated. I received the shirt with a letter letting me know they took the seeds.


my stuff got confiscated from the Canadian customs and it sux


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> That is my son in law holding while I took the picture.  Damn Roster are you some king of a detective.   Where is he from?


I think he is a CIA operative personally. I thought I saw him in Iraq when I was on a mission.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Mean while my phone went crazy gotta run to get it unlocked.


NWO. That's the way it starts. Ask Walt or Pawti.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm tired.


joeb631a said:


> I think he is a CIA operative personally. I thought I saw him in Iraq when I was on a mission.


I don't know why but nothing gets by Rosterman.  I really didn't catch that fish....as a matter of fact I don't even fish.  I just wanted you to think I was cool.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m going to bed

5 o’clock comes early

a nitecap of snow leopard washed down with a gin and tonic and it’s i will see you in my dreams


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

I was on a boat before sunrise...I 'm turning in as well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Smoke time then gonna lay down until it stops raining


That would last several _days _at the Sneakydicker Househole...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok all is well I fixed it myself.  Don't know what I did but when I tried to send a pic from my camera to my desk top it automatically went to drafts.....hmmm. I finally restarted my phone and it straightened itself out.
> 
> Anyway caught and released around 10 Walleye, one perch and a Rainbow Trout.   Good day.  The new technique worked great.  Fishing went dead once the water skiers got on the lake......basturds.
> 
> ...


Pute:  Just so you know -- a guy who runs a fishery 'splained to me if I was going to handle a fish that I was going to return back, I should make sure my hands are wet.

Otherwise, the film covering on the fish's scales gets removed, and the fish can get much more easily beset with parasites.

In your Polar-region case, a coffee cup with warm water (reusable) would work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I was on a boat before sunrise...I 'm turning in as well.





wake up mother trucker 
the fish are waiting


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They were confiscated at the JFK airport not in texas.
> I was reading that if they were going to mess with me they would have delivered them and let law enforcement take part in the delivery. And that they cant prove i ordered them because anybody can get your address and send shit you didnt ask for.


You didn't order them, all you did was enter a contest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> You didn't order them, all you did was enter a contest.


I know but even in a legal state I would be afraid to hear this. Don’t think I’ll enter any more contests… I don’t need anyone asking questions at my door. I never got the last seeds I won anyway. Now wonder if they were confiscated…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I figured by now someone would have chimed in on the Seed Confiscation question that has dealt with it before.


They should have never confiscated them because though it's not officially legal, the DEA penned an open letter stating the weed seeds are not considered cannabis. Are considered novelty and legal to ship throughout the United States. The source of the seed does not determine legality.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Here



			https://www.leafly.com/news/industry/weed-seeds-may-be-legal-to-ship-dea-says


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 15, 2022)

In reality, technically, is some hard-ass really wanted to look at it that way it's still federally illegal so...
I wouldn't worry about it, I'm sure they confiscate tens of thousands of seeds every year in the United States in the mail and you don't hear about anyone ever being charged.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

patwi said:


> big I remember studies coming out of Europe 20 + years ago about all the different cannaboids in a plant and the possibilities of marij for health .. they quieted that down so not to reach the public ..


Loved the years they tested trying to be able to say it caused cancer like cigs, all their tests proved the opposite.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/news/industry/weed-seeds-may-be-legal-to-ship-dea-says


Great article. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure. I have never bought a cup of coffee from that over priced place in my life.


Me either. It's too full of folks needing ***** slapped out of their millennial stupor. Not to mention the over priced.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 15, 2022)

I have ordered from ILGM and Mephisto genetics and seeds never a problem


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Loved the years they tested trying to be able to say it caused cancer like cigs, all their tests proved the opposite.
> 
> Bubba


Me too brother!  

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  And what a lovely morning it is at 50F, 84% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 68F.

Got the gate built and hung except for where the latch post bolts to my neighbors garage, which I will wait to complete when he returns from helping his brother with his boat.  His flight is due late today so maybe tomorrow.

Wore my butt out, requiring a long nap afterwards and my joints are snively and whiney this morning from wrestling and hanging the heavy gate by myself.  Hee, hee, hee, I can't help but smile at my empty calendar............


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m going to bed
> 
> 5 o’clock comes early
> 
> a nitecap of snow leopard washed down with a gin and tonic and it’s i will see you in my dreams


Gin and Tonic  Or a TNT I am getting myself a bottle too
Screw this no alcohol , if the world is coming to an end Im drinking on the way out Dmm it


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Pute:  Just so you know -- a guy who runs a fishery 'splained to me if I was going to handle a fish that I was going to return back, I should make sure my hands are wet.
> 
> Otherwise, the film covering on the fish's scales gets removed, and the fish can get much more easily beset with parasites.
> 
> In your Polar-region case, a coffee cup with warm water (reusable) would work.


I know that


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

BillyK said:


> View attachment 300200


"What is this, the Spanish Inquisition?"

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> They should have never confiscated them because though it's not officially legal, the DEA penned an open letter stating the weed seeds are not considered cannabis. Are considered novelty and legal to ship throughout the United States. The source of the seed does not determine legality.


They confiscate them as dangerous invasive seeds or plants loop hole under the US agricultural act 456.897


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters of the sacred herb!  58F @ 88% RH, mooore rain and flooding, with the temperature predicted to reach 63F.
> 
> I picked up the lumber yesterday and made good progress on building the gate.  Alas I discovered the metal gate frame and hardware is for a gate that swings in ward, and I had planned to swing it outward.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing with the door from kitchen to screened in deck. 

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

patwi said:


> big I remember studies coming out of Europe 20 + years ago about all the different cannaboids in a plant and the possibilities of marij for health .. they quieted that down so not to reach the public ..


These PPricks lie to us every day, we are nothing but worked bees and money makers .
Time to take back the Kingdom


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Gin and Tonic  Or a TNT I am getting myself a bottle too
> Screw this no alcohol , if the world is coming to an end Im drinking on the way out Dmm it




purely medicinal my Friend , especially with the quinine

Beefeaters gin for the win!

someone asked me if I was alcoholic and I replied why no


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Gin and Tonic  Or a TNT I am getting myself a bottle too
> Screw this no alcohol , if the world is coming to an end Im drinking on the way out Dmm it




what is a TNT?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Let me bend her over like that mmmm


ything LOL
Not with those feet she ain't doing anything


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They confiscate them as dangerous invasive seeds or plants loop hole under the US agricultural act 456.897


That usually happens from seeds coming out of the Country. But yes, that happens.

 Not saying it hasn't happened, but in 32 years of criminal defense I myself haven't seen anyone prosecuted for seeds in the mail.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> purely medicinal my Friend , especially with the quinine
> 
> Beefeaters gin for the win!
> 
> someone asked me if I was alcoholic and I replied why no


I use to enjoy BeefEaters as well as Tanqueray


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

I wanna go fishing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That usually happens from seeds coming out of the Country. But yes, that happens.
> 
> Not saying it hasn't happened, but in 32 years of criminal defense I myself haven't seen anyone prosecuted for seeds in the mail.
> 
> Bubba


 Yep only confiscate and destroy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wanna go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 300348


Putes lost that tackle needed long time ago
We all did, my wife tossed my tackle box away


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wanna go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 300348


How the heck would one ever think about fish


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

boo said:


> hey folks, damned if I know how retired folks sit around on the rocking chair...I'm busier now that when I worked for a living...been at it most of the morning and way more to do...burning harvested tree limbs while my buddy takes down the 2 girl crush monsters...better him than me...trees, folded over at 7' and they kept on stretching...


Have mercy. When I go, I guess I will  limit the pot to 3 gallons and bend them in a circle. I'm going with Snowcaine first!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

I’ve gotten a couple of letters from usps telling me stuff was confiscated , not just seeds 

never heard from them again

but I never sent anything illegal in the first place…someone must have used my name and addy cause it wasn’t me shaggy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wanna go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 300348




use artificial bait , silicone worms work


my choice is natural bait , especially for red snappers


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> You didn't order them, all you did was enter a contest.


It doesn't matter if you did order them. Only thing is they will need sent again.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve gotten a couple of letters from usps telling me stuff was confiscated , not just seeds
> 
> never heard from them again
> 
> but I never sent anything illegal in the first place…someone must have used my name and addy cause it wasn’t me shaggy


That, and was it weed, weed seeds or "hemp" or hemp seeds?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve gotten a couple of letters from usps telling me stuff was confiscated , not just seeds
> 
> never heard from them again
> 
> but I never sent anything illegal in the first place…someone must have used my name and addy cause it wasn’t me shaggy


Why those rascals!!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I use to enjoy BeefEaters as well as Tanqueray


In college I would have a big plastic cup of  "pop" that was T and T inside. Sometimes white Russian.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> use artificial bait , silicone worms work
> 
> 
> my choice is natural bait , especially for red snappers
> ...


Which red snapper? Both are edible.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That, and was it weed, weed seeds or "hemp" or hemp seeds?
> 
> Bubba




does anyone think the usps is gonna spend lawyer money and time on 10 seeds , a gram of hash , or an ounce of herbs?

rather doubtful eh


mmmmm , these are good and not illegal to mail


rightttttttt….


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> use artificial bait , silicone worms work
> 
> 
> my choice is natural bait , especially for red snappers
> ...


Oh snap it doubles as a net holder too


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> use artificial bait , silicone worms work
> 
> 
> my choice is natural bait , especially for red snappers
> ...


My kind of fish a Giant red snapper LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Cant go fishing with her because the b.itch would drink my beer.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant go fishing with her because the b.itch would drink my beer.
> 
> View attachment 300366


Thats wrong in so many ways


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> purely medicinal my Friend , especially with the quinine
> 
> Beefeaters gin for the win!
> 
> someone asked me if I was alcoholic and I replied why no


Alcoholics go to meetings. I'm just a drunk twice a week.


Bubba said:


> That usually happens from seeds coming out of the Country. But yes, that happens.
> 
> Not saying it hasn't happened, but in 32 years of criminal defense I myself haven't seen anyone prosecuted for seeds in the mail.
> 
> Bubba


And yet, look how many of those mystery seeds from China that the PO let come through, unsolicited.
Did anybody ever figure out just what they were? I chucked mine in the grill while it was glowing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Alcoholics go to meetings. I'm just a drunk twice a week.
> 
> And yet, look how many of those mystery seeds from China that the PO let come through, unsolicited.
> Did anybody ever figure out just what they were? I chucked mine in the grill while it was glowing.


Fentanyl trees


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> does anyone think the usps is gonna spend lawyer money and time on 10 seeds , a gram of hash , or an ounce of herbs?
> 
> rather doubtful eh
> 
> ...


I still say delivery guy has them!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

Old Hen was looking at the new kittens and drooling, so I'm taking her out to feed her. Be Back.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> "What is this, the Spanish Inquisition?"
> 
> Bubba


True, although I did not expect it. . .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

For the last 35 years I have been a catch and release artificial flys (tied only by me) only.  Now I am riding in a boat using a worm harness and a bottom bouncer.  But all fish I catch are released unharmed.....until things get so expensive I can't afford food....then I will become a fish eater as well. 

I am not one bit worried about receiving seeds in the mail....I will not mail anything at the post office though....smile you are on candid camera committing a  federal crime on film.  Ahhhhhh No!!!

Been working in the veggie garden and cutting the grass....quick break and back at it. At least it it a cooler day.


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300368


Don't forget the biggest interest rate hike since 1994 Is coming to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Love this lady.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> does anyone think the usps is gonna spend lawyer money and time on 10 seeds , a gram of hash , or an ounce of herbs?
> 
> rather doubtful eh
> 
> ...





The U.S. Dept. of Agriculture are the ones that authorize the confiscation while Customs are the cops that use the dogs and Xray tools .. at every major USPS processing and distribution facility across America that processes foreign mail there are Customs and USDA officers stationed inside .. 

Belgium Chocolates are the most confiscated unauthorized mail on the east and southern coast ... not seeds

German Shepherds and Labs were the dogs used to walk down a conveyor belt loaded with foreign mail .. the handlers said they were the best at finding sh.it.


I worked for 20 years at the Houston Processing and Distribution Center and got a chance to talk to the USDA and Customs officers almost daily .. and yeah, they had grins on their faces when they were telling me about confiscating the Belgium chocolates ...

I retired from USPS in '06 ... they were at that time only 93% .****** *** ******** ** IIahaha...


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well if you tell them to take half off you have to expect to leave half hairless right?





WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300383
> View attachment 300384
> View attachment 300385



nice looking van's.  Don't like the color red, green that a good color.  I always wanted a looking van.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300382


nice ... I've owned a'66, '67,  '70 , '78 .. and a '79


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

I order seed from Canida once got an empty small envelope and a note saying something like we don't do this sh.t.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Yeah ive done some reading. If they are going to mess with you they will most likely not confiscate the product, ,*they *will deliver and most likey *they* will be involved with Law Enforcement.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I am not one bit worried about receiving seeds in the mail....I will not mail anything at the post office though....smile you are on candid camera committing a  federal crime on film.  Ahhhhhh No!!!


I mail stuff at the PO, but I do it stealthily. I buy the prepaid mailers/boxes, take 'em home, put the goodies in 'em, address them to the intended recipient, and open up a phone book and randomly pick a name and address for the return addy. I'll warn whomever I'm sending the package to that the return addy is bogus. In case the shipment gets hijacked, everybody gets to play dumb, especially the poor sap that got his address nicked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

You bastard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I know that


(*snork*)  Well, joining the detectives here, I noted in the pic the _dry_ hands holding the piscatorial putemback specimen.  Thought you might pass it along...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300397






I get the blues every now and then , not clinical depression , but mild depression , or as I say , the blues

when they don’t go away fast enough to suit me , I start microdosing 

it takes about 3-4 days and then it’s zippitty do dah life is good sky is blue and everything looks good , I  may even strike up a conversation with someone I hardly know

so yeah , psychedelics are the new frontier for mental health and laws and attitudes are changing for the good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

My wife microdoses and she says it really helps her. Ive done it a few times and it actually made me more Passive.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My wife microdoses and she says it really helps her. Ive done it a few times and it actually made me more Passive.


My older sister has been experimenting too
She likes the way it has made her mind feel
She may send me some Yummy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

OK who here has ever used a professional drain power Auger


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK who here has ever used a professional drain power Auger


We use to rent one from the rental place every couple years to clean out the grey water line from my washer. They are pretty easy to use. I had to go about 50 ft or so


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We use to rent one from the rental place every couple years to clean out the grey water line from my washer. They are pretty easy to use. I had to go about 50 ft or so


I only need to go 4 ft


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I only need to go 4 ft


Even better. Could you do it with one of thos 6’ ones from the hardware?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Even better. Could you do it with one of thos 6’ ones from the hardware?


It has to be powered to break through
I was looking at the ones that attach to a drill


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 15, 2022)

any hockey fans in this joint...the lightning are about to take on the denver avalanche...we're looking for a 3peat in champa bay...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK who here has ever used a professional drain power Auger


I bought a cheap unit from Harbor Freight that I use on our drains and the rentals.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 15, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Mrs. K got me this nifty set for me B-day recently. Super sweet bong, ash tray and wood tray. The pipe is amazing, hits like a hammer and I’ve never had anything so easy to clean. ( That’s Mrs. K’s favorite part).
> View attachment 300031


Sweet bong!  Yards pretty dope as well. Looks like some fancy name brand grass, and that canopy,  sweet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

G'night, shipmates. Hope the storms don't getcha and ya sleep nice and cool tonight. Buddha willing, I'll see you when the sun rises.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> G'night, shipmates. Hope the storms don't getcha and ya sleep nice and cool tonight. Buddha willing, I'll see you when the sun rises.



Michigan just felt the tail end of that storm that blew over Wisconsin.  Luckily it wasn't bad. Looked like it was over there though. Hope everyone is all right. Man that thing was moving!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I mail stuff at the PO, but I do it stealthily. I buy the prepaid mailers/boxes, take 'em home, put the goodies in 'em, address them to the intended recipient, and open up a phone book and randomly pick a name and address for the return addy. I'll warn whomever I'm sending the package to that the return addy is bogus. In case the shipment gets hijacked, everybody gets to play dumb, especially the poor sap that got his address nicked.


Fargin brilliant.  

But don't let the sekrit out... or the PO will have to totally cease any mail deliveries, because now they have to open and examine every piece of packaging in any form. 

The backlog grows hourly...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I bought a cheap unit from Harbor Freight that I use on our drains and the rentals.


I was looking at their hand fed power units on its own stand 
Like this for $259, was the one you got similar and would it break up a good grease clump clog , almost that dried white powdery build up on inside of pipes 
Like when an artery clogs?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was looking at their hand fed power units on its own stand
> Like this for $259, was the one you got similar and would it break up a good grease clump clog , almost that dried white powdery build up on inside of pipes
> Like when an artery clogs?
> 
> View attachment 300439


This would be good if you get the same clog a lot but renting one costs about 50.00 for a half day which is plenty time to clear the pipe and get it back to the rental place…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


Good morning Big


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Got that foliage pro yesterday just hit them all with a gallon with 2 tsp let's see how they take it it's higher N then the grow that's what they need right now to blast off


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning Big morning sub.... That just doesn't sound right stop it dirty mind lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

There Happy Feet


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2022)

helping my neighbor roof his house today , until it gets to hot , then it’s golf time


off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> helping my neighbor roof his house today , until it gets to hot , then it’s golf time
> 
> 
> off to the Salt Mines!


I remember those days 90 degs and 150 degs on black roof
It succked had to wear long pants or we would burn our legs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember those days 90 degs and 150 degs on black roof
> It succked had to wear long pants or we would burn our legs




its a metal roof so not to bad…it should go on quick


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> its a metal roof so not to bad…it should go on quick


Wear good Gloves , that crap rips ya up but you know that
I wish they used that near me


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wear good Gloves , that crap rips ya up but you know that
> I wish they used that near me




yes Sir!

white mule leathers


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Breakfast time


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Great News Folks 
We are all saved , the baby food crisis is over


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Chef Kindbud


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud,,what do you do for a living? I mean whats your profession?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Done


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Jack of all trades I've done a little bit of everything Hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Chef KindbudView attachment 300448
> View attachment 300449
> View attachment 300450


YUMMY


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Kindbud,,what do you do for a living? I mean whats your profession?


Foot massager ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Im mean what do you do now? Several here are retired and don't work. I'm retirement age but i still work. I know your way to young to retire,, so i was just curious if you worked or what you did to pay the bills. I am a PM for a Federal Contractor.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Smh Roster don't **** up my breakfast like that smh those eggs were 5 stars little bit of pepper Italian seasoning cheese etc was a chef for a while at a beach restaurant I've been a tree climber for a buddy's company when I was younger been a mechanic all my life ive done tile cabinets drywall etc even shingled a couple roofs if your wondering hopper


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Right now I'm planning on going back to school I'm disabled according to the government don't show them this tho lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Heck I thought you was a shoe in to be the next President


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

I would bet anything your disability has to do with your feet


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Heck I thought you was a shoe in to be the next President


But then you would need to wear some shoes LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Planning on going to school and getting a degree in computers or horticulture in the spring haven't really been thinking about it been alot on my mind lately


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Just curious. I see you here a lot and ive seen your chin so i know your not an old fker like we are. SS checks help those that are retired and i work because im not happy with what i can afford with my SS which by the way i just filed for because now i can work and draw my SS with no penalties.
So i thought how the fk does this youngster pay his bills.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would bet anything your disability has to do with your feet


Nope has to do with bouncing of the concrete at 70 after being thrown from a rolling car then being air lifted to save my life nothing to do with my feet


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

It was funny yesterday when to 2 young kids from the Drain away clog company told me the prices , I turned purple and yelled 900 dollars to snake 4ft of drain for Gods sake , and they said mister we don't make the prices .
I showed them the way out real fast the dog helped too. LOL
I told em to tell the boss he is a Theif


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Planning on going to school and getting a degree in computers or horticulture in the spring haven't really been thinking about it been alot on my mind lately


How old are you


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

But yea it's hard to live off 700 a month but I get by with stuff on the side


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Nope has to do with bouncing of the concrete at 70 after being thrown from a rolling car then being air lifted to save my life nothing to do with my feet


I hate when that happen to me


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It was funny yesterday when to 2 young kids from the Drain away clog company told me the prices , I turned purple and yelled 900 dollars to snake 4ft of drain for Gods sake , and they said mister we don't make the prices .
> I showed them the way out real fast the dog helped too. LOL
> I told em to tell the boss he is a Theif


4ft of drain 100 bucks


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

OK I;ll bite why were you thrown from ma car at that speed


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> 4ft of drain 100 bucks


Exactly  You are hired


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Running from the cops


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Right now I'm planning on going back to school I'm disabled according to the government don't show them this tho lol





Kindbud said:


> But yea it's hard to live off 700 a month but I get by with stuff on the side


How the fk can you pay rent and shit off of 700.00  I cant even do that and my House and cars are paid for.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> But yea it's hard to live off 700 a month but I get by with stuff on the side


I take it you may still live at home because there is no way you can survive on 700 a month paying rent


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Not easy but I got a brother that's been living with me he works on laser cnc machines


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Had my yougest living with us for awhile about a yr ago. What a pain in the ass. Glad he got his shit together. Now he has his own house,car, and a good paying job. told him there will be no more living with us,,so dont screw shit up. We are too old for that shit.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

He's been going crazy lately female fucked his head up smh well I'm gonna smoke a cig and go dig the final holes to get the last plants outta the small pots


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Y'all gonna be on here for awhile??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

On where. Who are you and what were we talking about.


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning misfits.  It's taking me awhile to wake up this morning.  Woke up late 7:30am and now just feeling awake 9:15am.  finally
Kindbud come on tell us how old you are.  I'm 69.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Another early walk....mid 90's here today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Good morning ness. I got up extra early this morning for some reason. Got the dog walk done now having coffe and Marley with no plans   Enjoy your day


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

I sure will Sub you do the same.  I'm going to to be starting Bruse Banner Auto Fem in the next couple of days.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was looking at their hand fed power units on its own stand
> Like this for $259, was the one you got similar and would it break up a good grease clump clog , almost that dried white powdery build up on inside of pipes
> Like when an artery clogs?
> 
> View attachment 300439


I ordered it free shipping be here sunday


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

First tomatoe of the year starting


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Just some more tomatoes lol those gotta go out into the spot soon


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Smh Roster don't **** up my breakfast like that smh those eggs were 5 stars little bit of pepper Italian seasoning cheese etc was a chef for a while at a beach restaurant I've been a tree climber for a buddy's company when I was younger been a mechanic all my life ive done tile cabinets drywall etc even shingled a couple roofs if your wondering hopper


You said you made it very Cheesy


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Huh


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Your cheesey roster lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Your cheesey roster lol


It aint easy being cheesy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Roster cuts the cheese cause he is full of shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Chef KindbudView attachment 300448
> View attachment 300449
> View attachment 300450


Looks good! I had you figured for more of a Hot Pockets kinda guy.


RosterMan said:


> YUMMY
> View attachment 300452


Bad Roster! That's just wrong on so many accounts! I'll never look at eggs the same way again.


RosterMan said:


> Heck I thought you was a shoe in to be the next President


Ukraine?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks good! I had you figured for more of a Hot Pockets kinda guy.
> 
> Bad Roster! That's just wrong on so many accounts! I'll never look at eggs the same way again.
> 
> Ukraine?


See I do all the ground work and you zip in with the punch lines


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> YUMMY
> View attachment 300452


Nono no feet in the eggs…


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Smh


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nono no feet in the eggs…


At least I washed them


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Hot pockets real man smh


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

There's only 1 kinda hot pocket I like lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning misfits.  It's taking me awhile to wake up this morning.  Woke up late 7:30am and now just feeling awake 9:15am.  finally
> Kindbud come on tell us how old you are.  I'm 69.


I'm in my 300s


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

321 next dimension jump


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Got yall scratching y'all's head right


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Doo Doo do doo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Well I'm going to check on something back later


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was looking at their hand fed power units on its own stand
> Like this for $259, was the one you got similar and would it break up a good grease clump clog , almost that dried white powdery build up on inside of pipes
> Like when an artery clogs?
> 
> View attachment 300439



Mine is blue so performance may vary, but it has done everything I've asked of it except hydroblast.



RosterMan said:


> It was funny yesterday when to 2 young kids from the Drain away clog company told me the prices , I turned purple and yelled 900 dollars to snake 4ft of drain for Gods sake , and they said mister we don't make the prices .
> I showed them the way out real fast the dog helped too. LOL
> I told em to tell the boss he is a Theif



I had an old and senile renter call a plumber for a clog when I was out of town and they quoted replumbing the drain system.  I sent them packing with unkind words and unclogged the hairball myself on my return later that same day using my hand snake, in about fifteen minutes.  

Gooode morning ya'll! 56F @ 80% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 67F.

I took yesterday off to recover from my whinney snively joints and made some more candied orange peel using Mandrin oranges. Still good, but not as good as with the Navel oranges.

Extra pup walks yesterday and some fun with Miss Layla trying to herd an Irish Wolfhound female in the park. We've watched her grow from a small pup and now she is a big sweetheart weighing about 160lbs and can no longer run between my legs without knocking me over. Very good natured and sweet temperament.................


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Anyone know there veggies this was a freebie it was growing in the bell pepper I bought?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Was thinking squash maybe?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

I got a cucumber plant in the other bed similar but not a cucumber


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Probably. Maybe a pumpkin?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)

Squash, gourd, or melon family, which includes punkins??


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Idk pumpkin pie sounds good right about now tho


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Idk I have no clue it popped up in the bell people plant that I bought couldn't get the pepper seeds to germinate so bought a few when they were on sale


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine is blue so performance may vary, but it has done everything I've asked of it except hydroblast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I have been putting strong drain cleaner down over the past 2 days 1/3 bottle at a time Qt size bottles.
Put down 3 bottles , It has been slowly draining through.
Today it it with some 180degs water and it opened up , filled sink approx 15 gals and it drained in 30 secs , I still want to do the roto rotor machine before winter to clean it good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

I'd be tempted to do your routine once every couple of weeks and see if it really needed anything more drastic. 
Genius move, too.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Back from my walk think I'm gonna top some again


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh I found a buddy told him guard the spot and I'd bring him a couple blue berries lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh I found a buddy told him guard the spot and I'd bring him a couple blue berries lol View attachment 300475
> View attachment 300476


Call him Lefty


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Lefty?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> View attachment 300461


Looks like Zucchini to me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Zucchini to me.


Zucs dont spread they stay in a clump


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I have Zuks and they will spread out pretty good but not like a vine.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

I guess we will see


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Squash and Cucumber leaves and flowers look about the same too.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

I had zukes climb trees before......


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

We will see should start a thread on it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> We will see should start a thread on it


Sounds like a riffraff thread


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

I just got a visit from a friend...damn I love what I do.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I just got a visit from a friend...damn I love what I do.


A friend with weed is a friend indeed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I just got a visit from a friend...damn I love what I do.


What,,,you sick bastard. So you are a prostitute.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What,,,you sick bastard. So you are a prostitute.


A male Slut a Gigolo


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

So Hopper, why did you just tell everybody you stopped by my house....by the way, you don't tip for s-hit.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

A-Ha  I knew it.................


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A-Ha  I knew it.................


How much money have you got?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> How much money have you got?


I can not afford all the fancy things you do
Hopper still works remember


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wanna go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 300348


I wanna go where ever she goes .....


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant go fishing with her because the b.itch would drink my beer.
> 
> View attachment 300366


I could find it in my heart to forgive her....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300375


Boo's Bamboo farm


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

LoL  y'all are crazy my kinda company


----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

got a question for you smart folks...the humidity in my building it near 100% and I'm trying to dry big fat flowers, I don't care to use a/c but am concerned about mold...any thoughts...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Just got about a inch of rain and a feed them this morning :/


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> got a question for you smart folks...the humidity in my building it near 100% and I'm trying to dry big fat flowers, I don't care to use a/c but am concerned about mold...any thoughts...


Dehumidifier


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

They make cheap ones for about 50$ or vent the space very well


----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

I'd think it may dry the air too much, I've given it some thought but would prefer a long but safe dry...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd think it may dry the air too much, I've given it some thought but would prefer a long but safe dry...


They make ones you set the RH%


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Either get one of those or make sure the ventilation to the room is very well and you should be okay My downstairs has high humidity and I have tried with no problems of mold


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd think it may dry the air too much, I've given it some thought but would prefer a long but safe dry...


I have an adjustable one and I dial it in with humidity meters to 60%
I have a room I used as a humidor to dry in worked nicely


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> got a question for you smart folks...the humidity in my building it near 100% and I'm trying to dry big fat flowers, I don't care to use a/c but am concerned about mold...any thoughts...


Keep the air moving.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah ive done some reading. If they are going to mess with you they will most likely not confiscate the product, ,*they *will deliver and most likey *they* will be involved with Law Enforcement.


I remember stories of an outfit in the late 60s into the early 70s called Vara scientific or something  very similar. They would run an add naming off various ab equipment, chemicals etc. If you knew your way around an organic chemistry lab and had a familiarity with the synthesis of LSD, some items would get your attention.

Sucker would call to enquire, and think he had hit the jackpot, everything to good to be true, all you needed with no hassle.

Then the law came along with the delivery. Pretty dirty pool. Was it the DEA in the 70s? I remember before them it was the "bureau of narcotics and dangerous drugs." BNDD. I am getting old!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

thanks for the response fellas, I'm gonna set the a/c on high for now to dry the air a bit, mebbe set the thermostat at 85 degrees for tonight...humidity outside tonight is 97% so it's like breathing thru a sponge...I've got to dig out the dehuey when I get home tomorrow...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Good luck with trying to keep that humidity down boo. Where you live I know it’s the norm. I’m thinking you wet trim and hang dry? Or maybe on a rack like me? Anyway I’d make sure your bud is rotated regularly during the longer drying period so it doesn’t lean on anything to long including itself like hanging areas around the weed. I actually like my weed to take a while to dry I didn’t use a dehumidifier last dry. My humidity was around 80% I had a fan running in the room not pointing on the weed I also use a nylon hanging rack and rotated the buds a bit every couple days. good luck boo. I’m sure it will be worth the extra wait. Those big buds from that tall girlcrush plant?


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow, dehumidifier.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

I always wondered how you cure pot in a high humidify  climate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

Got too much fresh air and sunshine mowing today. Old Hen is snoring next to me, and I think I'm gonna join her. See ya's in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

up late, mind is buzzing...turned on the a/c and set it 85 degrees, humidity is 97 percent...I literally got wet hanging the branches...yeah subbie, it's the girl crush...my buddies did the trimming, took 2 experienced trimmers 2 days to to it all wet...the 2 plants were cola laying on cola it got so overwhelming because I couldn't take them out of the tent...this will be the most girl crush I've harvested at once...big gorilla breath harvest in mebbe 2 weeks...followed by the durban poison cross...very sticky stuff...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Can't you get a big fan moving the air around.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 17, 2022)

Yea you need a dehumidifier boo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 17, 2022)

Morning everyone had a storm here last night gonna go check on the plants and give them a bump of nutrients because the water from the rain probably washed yesterday's away hot temperatures again today 70 now but going into the 98s today


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

enjoy the harvest Boo

overdid it yesterday putting on a metal roof helping my neighbor who is in his late 60’s and I’m in my 70’s , sons of arthritis 

we do the second half of the roof today so I gotta go water my plants and feed the chickens before I climb up on the roof

so without further ado ,I am off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy the harvest Boo
> 
> overdid it yesterday putting on a metal roof helping my neighbor who is in his late 60’s and I’m in my 70’s , sons of arthritis
> 
> ...



If I was anywhere close the young guy will come help out roofs are fun especially when it gets hot lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> got a question for you smart folks...the humidity in my building it near 100% and I'm trying to dry big fat flowers, I don't care to use a/c but am concerned about mold...any thoughts...


You could use a window A/C if you blocked off some of inside of the building with sumpin -- so you are not drying out the whole building.  Mold is definitely in the future @100%RH


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 17, 2022)

Dehumidifier 50$ at Lowe's put it in the middle of the room dump the water a couple times a day


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 17, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Dehumidifier 50$ at Lowe's put it in the middle of the room dump the water a couple times a day


You can put a humidifier and a dehumidifier in a closet and let them fight it out...

Just a Unca thought to stay in Kindbud's playpen...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Wake Up Boo Boy..........................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> got a question for you smart folks...the humidity in my building it near 100% and I'm trying to dry big fat flowers, I don't care to use a/c but am concerned about mold...any thoughts...





Kindbud said:


> Dehumidifier





boo said:


> thanks for the response fellas, I'm gonna set the a/c on high for now to dry the air a bit, mebbe set the thermostat at 85 degrees for tonight...humidity outside tonight is 97% so it's like breathing thru a sponge...I've got to dig out the dehuey when I get home tomorrow...



As has been noted, we used a dehumidifier as the solution here, due to our ongoing high humidity. 

You can increase air flow and improve evaporation, but at 97% humidity, where is it going to go without precipitation??

You can improve that by heating the air, as it will drop the percent humidity because hot air will hold more water vapor than cold air.   Move the air with fans and evaporation will drive the moisture content higher, so venting some of it out, with heated makeup air will keep it from saturating.

A chilled coil anywhere in the room would of course dehumidify because water would be condensing and running off of it.  That is pretty much how most dehumidifiers work.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

Goooode morning sisters and brothers! 54F @ 76% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 58F. Columbia still at flood stage and more rains predicted Sat and Sun, but dry weather for the following week.

My neighbor and I finished the gate between our garages and declared it righteous. A thing of beauty and a joy for ever!

A nice luncheon with my old boss who is now 83 and in good physical shape except for being on a pacemaker and suffering from angina. None of the rest of the crew responded to my invite or to a follow up to make sure they got the first, so now I need to follow up and see how many of us are still alive.

I arrived home to find the red cedar raised bed that I ordered sitting in my driveway. No call or anything so that I was there to direct them to our backyard, soooo I loaded it on moving dollies and with my neighbor's assistance we rolled it as far as we could on the sidewalk and carried it the rest of the way. It is 10' X 4' X 10"H and made from 2X10 rough cut red cedar, so heavy enough to be clumsy.

After paying $20 a stick for red cedar 2X4's and $6 a stick for red cedar 5 1/2 X 5/8 X 80", it was still a bargain at $200 delivered and now I need to fill it with some good soil and get started on mah tamaters..................

Breakfast out with friends this morning at an old establishment in downtown Portland. An experiment as we have stayed away from downtown Portland of late because it is so depressing to see.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

PS:  The rains have sure been hard on ornamental garden blooms.  The rhodies and camellias blossoms are pretty well trashed, as are the peonies, and the roses are looking beat up and put away wet.


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

Look good to me GW


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

Beautiful flowers.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

^^^Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

Well, the old clock on the wall says it's beer thirty, and I'm thirsty. Don't open the door for strangers and don't set the place on fire 'til I get back, mmmk? I'll bring ya something nice back when I get home. (A drunken Hippie  )


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, the old clock on the wall says it's beer thirty, and I'm thirsty. Don't open the door for strangers and don't set the place on fire 'til I get back, mmmk? I'll bring ya something nice back when I get home. (A drunken Hippie  )



cheers!


----------



## kevinn (Jun 17, 2022)

Tip one for me


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

Skol




.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Nostrovia


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

Between my normal three biggies and a biggie from you three, I got puckered up.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

green beer ?


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

heya folks, looks like roster is pissed at me again for calling him doughboy...geez dude, I'm just playin with you and the others...was up and out the door by 8am today...spent the day kayaking in the emerald cut...not as nice as I was led to believe but a day with my grandson sure beats anything else I could imagine doing with  my day...what a great kid...heading out to see what the a/c has done for the poundage of girl crush I have hanging...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

ros will be ok .. he's a survivor like you boo .. you're blessed boo, hanging out and teaching life to your grandson..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> heya folks, looks like roster is pissed at me again for calling him doughboy...geez dude, I'm just playin with you and the others...was up and out the door by 8am today...spent the day kayaking in the emerald cut...not as nice as I was led to believe but a day with my grandson sure beats anything else I could imagine doing with  my day...what a great kid...heading out to see what the a/c has done for the poundage of girl crush I have hanging...



Roster pouts like that just to get a kiss and reassurance that you still love him.

Good luck on all you got hanging...............................................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nostrovia


More like  dos svee dahneeyah. That last rip of Yoop's Apollo 13 did some damage.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> heya folks, looks like roster is pissed at me again for calling him doughboy...geez dude, I'm just playin with you and the others...was up and out the door by 8am today...spent the day kayaking in the emerald cut...not as nice as I was led to believe but a day with my grandson sure beats anything else I could imagine doing with  my day...what a great kid...heading out to see what the a/c has done for the poundage of girl crush I have hanging...


Rossey is not mad Just given it back
Thought you were messing around
Glad you are able to have such a nice time with the Youngkin.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Roster pouts like that just to get a kiss and reassurance that you still love him.
> 
> Good luck on all you got hanging...............................................................


Oh screw you ya old drunken hippie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> More like  dos svee dahneeyah. That last rip of Yoop's Apollo 13 did some damage.



ボトムアップ  Kampia "Bottoms up".


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh screw you ya old drunken hippie



Your place or the sleazy dump I keep on the side for assignations?  

Ummmmm, did this mean bad old drunken hippie touch upon a sore spot with his humor?


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

One big happy family.


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums.

With that everybody on here is banned!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Your place or the sleazy dump I keep on the side for assignations?
> 
> Ummmmm, did this mean bad old drunken hippie touch upon a sore spot with his humor?


Don't be trying to get any attention LOL
\I was only talking to Hippie not you


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

Wait a minute I am problem the worst offender.... NEVERMIND


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh screw you ya old drunken hippie


Thius was meant for hippie I had a big plate of fresh Ham dinner  on my lap when I tried to type this


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

OK now back to serious stuff
I cut the front lawn wacked the weeds and got things all set to plant 3 rose bushes tomorrow morning.
After I was good and sweaty, I made my first Gin and Tonic in about 7yrs and drank it in the pool,
Very nice.............................Having the same thing at movie time tonight


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

the girl crush likes the a/c at about 85 degrees, outside of the flowers are getting hard and sticky, they are slowly getting where they need to be for my liking...97 percent humidity is just crazy, when I was hanging the last plant I was sweating like I had a fever...much nicer today...gonna go ice my back and smoke me a joint of snocaine...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't be trying to get any attention LOL
> \I was only talking to Hippie not you



You rascal!  You tricked me by addressing your comment to me and I was too dumb to see that you really meant it for that old drunk, "our Hippie.".  

Good to get that straightened out, but please remember that I come from a small town and am tricked or confused easily.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You rascal!  You tricked me by addressing your comment to me and I was too dumb to see that you really meant it for that old drunk, "our Hippie.".
> 
> Good to get that straightened out, but please remember that I come from a small town and am tricked or confused easily.


I would never ever talk badly to you Sir
We would have been lab partners
Now sure I would have been Igor, but still get credit for the discovery. Now wipe that drool from your face.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> the girl crush likes the a/c at about 85 degrees, outside of the flowers are getting hard and sticky, they are slowly getting where they need to be for my liking...97 percent humidity is just crazy, when I was hanging the last plant I was sweating like I had a fever...much nicer today...gonna go ice my back and smoke me a joint of snocaine...


One of the differences between our high humidity here and yours there is that we have the highest humidity during the cool season and by the time it warms up, it is more reasonable.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would never ever talk badly to you Sir
> We would have been lab partners
> Now sure I would have been Igor, but still get credit for the discovery. Now wipe that drool from your face.


Brother I know I'm not a drunk or a Hippie, it was the old part that really hit home.  

Not drool, probably left over from the last thing I ate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

I plead guilty to all three.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I plead guilty to all three.



Well see there, I rest my case!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Open mouth


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Put in foot


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Open mouth
> View attachment 300624


I know right where most minds will go


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Once again before anyone gets the wrong Idea 
That was about me opening my mouth


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

well goodnight Im going to bed before I piss anyone else off


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

Morning Ness.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 18, 2022)

Well the wife her Gall Bladder out yesterday. 5 hours sitting in a hospital waiting room. The quintessence of boredom. lol

She is now home recovering. Not doing to bad, She's a little tender and she moves really slow but otherwise she's doing good. Shes a tough lady. They found stones and she had been suffering from acute Pancreatitis, which is extremely painful. She also has suffered from a whole host of digestive issues for years so, we hope this clears a lot of that up. I am her nurse and at her beckon command right now. This was the first real surgery either of us have ever had to have so were both nervous as h.ell yesterday. I'm so glad it all worked out.

Today is supposed to be a beautiful day 70 degrees and sunny. I'm gonna get some yard work done and then I'm supposed to hook up with a buddy later and get a bunch of edibles and some new strains to play with so I am kinda excited about that.
Other than that, it will be Smoking weed, playing guitar and taking care of my bride.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 18, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well the wife her Gall Bladder out yesterday. 5 hours sitting in a hospital waiting room. The quintessence of boredom. lol
> 
> She is now home recovering. Not doing to bad, She's a little tender and she moves really slow but otherwise she's doing good. Shes a tough lady. They found stones and she had been suffering from acute Pancreatitis, which is extremely painful. She also has suffered from a wholeBest of luck and God  host of digestive issues for years so, we hope this clears a lot of that up. I am her nurse and at her beckon command right now. This was the first real surgery either of us have ever had to have so were both nervous as h.ell yesterday. I'm so glad it all worked out.
> 
> ...


Best of Luck and God Speed on recovery
3 of my sisters and my Mom all had that done , recovery was fairly quick.
Give her a Big Kiss form the forum Gang


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh and some flowers


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

Not yet,,I ain't had my coffee.


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

Here you go Hopper.  Enjoy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

Ummm,, taste so good. 
Cough cough. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 300653



Good morning Ness!  Lovely morning here brothers and sisters!  53F @ 93% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 60F.   Hugz all around!!!!!!!



Witchking said:


> Well the wife her Gall Bladder out yesterday. 5 hours sitting in a hospital waiting room. The quintessence of boredom. lol
> 
> She is now home recovering. Not doing to bad, She's a little tender and she moves really slow but otherwise she's doing good. Shes a tough lady. They found stones and she had been suffering from acute Pancreatitis, which is extremely painful. She also has suffered from a whole host of digestive issues for years so, we hope this clears a lot of that up. I am her nurse and at her beckon command right now. This was the first real surgery either of us have ever had to have so were both nervous as h.ell yesterday. I'm so glad it all worked out.



Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good that the operation was a success and relief is on the way!

A clear calendar today, so will be getting my new raised bed ready for planting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 300660
> 
> Here you go Hopper.  Enjoy


Ness is like Santa this morning. What great gifts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> PS:  The rains have sure been hard on ornamental garden blooms.  The rhodies and camellias blossoms are pretty well trashed, as are the peonies, and the roses are looking beat up and put away wet.View attachment 300542
> View attachment 300543
> View attachment 300545
> View attachment 300546
> ...


I love roses. Always have.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love roses. Always have.


The wild roses have the best smell as one walks past them


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

True dat... I remember being nearly intoxicated by the rich scent of summer roses growing wild on the side of the road.  I can memory-smell them 75 years later...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!

will finish the roof today and then it’s weeding time in the garden and your gonna leave me
i can tell by that far away look in your eyes
i can tell by the way that you hold me Darlin’
that it won’t be long before it’s crying time


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> will finish the roof today and then it’s weeding time in the garden and your gonna leave me
> i can tell by that far away look in your eyes
> ...


I'll still be there with you in your Heart


----------



## giggy (Jun 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> will finish the roof today and then it’s weeding time in the garden and your gonna leave me
> i can tell by that far away look in your eyes
> ...


you picked a fine time to leave me lucille


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love roses. Always have.


I love all flowers. Just seeing them grow in the wild brings me joy. We had some that grew way out back on a vine that had thorns that would pop through a welding glove like it wasn't even there, but the white flowers were probably an inch or better in size and smelled divine. The smell was the first thing that you noticed before you ever saw them.
Haven't seen them in years, so I'm thinking they bloom and die rapidly. Smelled like the nicest perfume you'd ever smelled.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love roses. Always have.



Me too!  There is something special about them.  Alliums are a different kind of beauty, and my _Lophophora williamsii_. "Pretty" has yet to bloom, but keeps dropping pups.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Mountain Laurel


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mountain Laurel
> 
> View attachment 300675
> View attachment 300676


Wow is this in your yard. Very pretty.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 300674


Dang.  Looks like bear scat at a glance...

Yer other flowers leave me breathless. Beautiful.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow is this in your yard. Very pretty.


Thanks!  A little late in the season for the Rhodendrons, the Camelias. and the Peonies, but we like lots of blossoms,  Still the Iris and Day Lilies to show their pretty faces.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang.  Looks like bear scat at a glance...
> 
> Yer other flowers leave me breathless. Beautiful.


The last Black Bear scat that I saw had a Snicker bar wapper included.

Thanks!  We love them enough to champion them and keep them happy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The wild roses have the best smell as one walks past them


Yeah, a lot of the gorgeous roses have their bouquet bred out of then.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

_DING!_

*Ancient memory from the Olden Days regarding Mountain Laurel*: 

Us kids roamed all over the farm, and we had honeysuckle along the road fence, and mountain laurel back up the hill. 

Since we would often go up to where the sassafras trees sprouted to get the roots, we were informed very, very strongly that the mountain laurel flowers were the opposite of honeysuckle flowers.  We were never to even _touch_ the mountain laurel flowers. 

This was imbued so deeply in us, we saw mountain laurel as being about three times as bad as poison ivy.  We never went anywhere near it. 

Good lord... wait til you guys get this old (if yer tough enuf) and you will have memories popping into your head that you haven't given a split-second's thought to in 75 years! 

The Mountain Laurel thing: 

The bee boxes were always placed in the clover field and the peach orchard.  When we were up getting sassafras, we were to look and see if any bees were on the laurel flowers. 

There never were, and when we asked why he wanted to know, we got told mountain laurel bees made "poison honey". <-- And THAT made the plant taboo to kids, no error!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

^^^True?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> _DING!_
> 
> *Ancient memory from the Olden Days regarding Mountain Laurel*:
> 
> ...





Hippie420 said:


> ^^^True?





			https://www.doityourself.com/stry/poisonous-plants-the-dangers-of-mountain-laurel-flowers


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Wow! I had no idea.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wow! I had no idea.


Yeah, I'm going to stop adding it to my salads for sure!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

To complete the utter horror we held for mountain laurel: 

We were told that the leaves and branches also had poison in them.

You can see how kids would react to that.  We even tried to stay upwind of the dang things.
------------------
CRIKEY!!  That source you just posted says the same thing we were told 75 years ago:  To touch any part of the plant puts you in danger. <-- Turns out, Pilgrims = TINS


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now I’m ready… and good too
> View attachment 300665





SubmarineGirl said:


> Next time I’m gonna add a couple more peppers and leave the seeds and everything. This time I left a few ribs but think it would be better for my taste a bit spicer. Non the less it will be great to have in my carry cup mixed with the Tito’s to get thru the graduation


Bon appetite!  Glad you like it and have fun adjusting it to your taste. 

Better than just lemonade, no?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

We were also cautioned about "wild carrots" <-- AKA: Queen Anne's Lace.  It smelled yummy.  None of us ever tasted it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> To complete the utter horror we held for mountain laurel:
> 
> We were told that the leaves and branches also had poison in them.
> 
> ...


The leaves and branches do have poison in them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> We were also cautioned about "wild carrots" <-- AKA: Queen Anne's Lace.  It smelled yummy.  None of us ever tasted it.
> View attachment 300678


The problem with Queen Anne's Lace, is that it looks a whole lot like Hemlock, and the two are sometimes confused.









						Poison Hemlock or Queen Anne's Lace? How to Tell - Advanced Turf Solutions
					

You may have heard about poison hemlock in the news recently, as it’s making headlines for its aggressive growth in the United States this year. The invasive plant is spreading throughout the country, and with it, concerns about the severe risks it poses.




					www.advancedturf.com


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

wild lettuce, it has my interest...


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 18, 2022)

what's in the pot with the keys


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Me too!  There is something special about them.  Alliums are a different kind of beauty, and my _Lophophora williamsii_. "Pretty" has yet to bloom, but keeps dropping pups.
> 
> View attachment 300673
> View attachment 300674




Beautiful momma .. and she has the keys for your traveling pleasure ..  thanks Greywolf





.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The problem with Queen Anne's Lace, is that it looks a whole lot like Hemlock, and the two are sometimes confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! I'm learning a lot. Yule Gibbins would be proud of both of yas.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn! I'm learning a lot. Yule Gibbins would be proud of both of yas.


Have you ate your pine cone seeds and bark lately ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh yes I remember that commercial “have you ever ate a pine tree?”


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> what's in the pot with the keys



Why it is my 13 year old _Lophophora williamsii_ and her brood.

Lophophora williamsii (Mescal, Mescal Buttons, Peyote) | North Carolina Extension Gardener Plant Toolbox

Here is a picture of her walking her beetle.








Hippie420 said:


> Damn! I'm learning a lot. Yule Gibbins would be proud of both of yas.



Yeah, he probably trained Walt and I collected some of his books, including Stalking the Wild Asparagus.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> PS:  The rains have sure been hard on ornamental garden blooms.  The rhodies and camellias blossoms are pretty well trashed, as are the peonies, and the roses are looking beat up and put away wet.View attachment 300542
> View attachment 300543
> View attachment 300545
> View attachment 300546
> ...


Very pretty roses


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

Well bed rest for me I'll limp to the plants and make sure there ok had a bad storm last night


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Why it is my 13 year old _Lophophora williamsii_ and her brood.
> 
> Lophophora williamsii (Mescal, Mescal Buttons, Peyote) | North Carolina Extension Gardener Plant Toolbox
> 
> ...




Did you ever get to kiss any of her sisters ..


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

In the morning


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day to all my brothers with children. Hug 'em, sqeeze 'em, and thank the God of your choice for 'em. I know my life wouldn't be the same without mine.
Don't get me wrong; My life was great before, but it got better after.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn! I'm learning a lot. Yule Gibbins would be proud of both of yas.


COMMERCIAL START:

*"Hi!  I'm Ewell Gibbons... did you know certain parts of a Volkswagen are edible?"*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Why it is my 13 year old _Lophophora williamsii_ and her brood.
> 
> Lophophora williamsii (Mescal, Mescal Buttons, Peyote) | North Carolina Extension Gardener Plant Toolbox
> 
> ...


That is the first time in my life I ever saw a mescal plant. TINS.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> Did you ever get to kiss any of her sisters ..



We sucked tongues a few times in the day.



Unca Walt said:


> That is the first time in my life I ever saw a mescal plant. TINS.



She was a gift who I met her over a decade ago, when she was about the size of the first joint of my thumb.    

Alas I drowned her sister using a glazed pot, instead of unglazed terra cotta, but this one seems happy.  Dropping pups right and left, but has yet to flower, I think because of the limited sunlight she gets here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas I drowned her sister using a glazed pot, instead of unglazed terra cotta, but this one seems happy.  Dropping pups right and left, but has yet to flower, I think because of the limited sunlight she gets here.


Alas, I do not think I would ever be up for mescal (I dunno how it is even done).


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Alas, I do not think I would ever be up for mescal (I dunno how it is even done).




easy , just pick them and eat them like a cactus apple , well not just one , I like to eat 5-7 of them buttons


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Alas, I do not think I would ever be up for mescal (I dunno how it is even done).



You typically eat the cactus, and it does all the rest. 



bigsur51 said:


> easy , just pick them and eat them like a cactus apple , well not just one , I like to eat 5-7 of them buttons
> 
> View attachment 300769



You left out the puking part.

Gooode Sol Rex day for all ya'll sun worshipers! Please have a splendid morning and all hail Mithra! 54F here @ 89% RH, and predicted to reach 62F.

I got my raised bed frame leveled and installed with about four inches of local dirt in it. I plan to fill the balance with compost and topsoil and have been out shopping for it. Looks like about $4.60/ft3 to fill it so far.

Miss Lala scored ten tennis balls, one lacrosse ball, one base ball, two soccer balls, and a basket ball from the park over a two day period and had a grand time doing so. Each one carefully paw picked, chop selected for her buddies at the Humane Society, though the baseballs and basket balls actually go to the local high school gym, with all the rest all going to the pups.

I wish I could get as excited over yet another ball, and especially beating old dad to it, followed by a prancing victory lap. I would want her as a blocker for sure if I was playing soccer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You typically eat the cactus, and it does all the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






spoken like a true psychedelic guru who has been there , nothing like orange red green paisley geometric vomit

but yeah , small bites chewed really fast and washed down with some oj


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> spoken like a true psychedelic guru who has been there , nothing like orange red green paisley geometric vomit
> 
> but yeah , small bites chewed really fast and washed down with some oj
> 
> ...


Yeah, the puking part is often glossed over.........


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

Good morning misfits and happy Father’s Day to all you dads of kids, grandkids and of course pets And plants. Hope your day is super sweet.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits and happy Father’s Day to all you dads of kids, grandkids and of course pets And plants. Hope your day is super sweet.


Thank you sister woman!  I forgot what day it is.

All hail ya'll fathers who are supporting and raising your children and enlightenment or a pox on you sperm donors that are not.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank you sister woman!  I forgot what day it is.
> 
> All hail ya'll fathers who are supporting and raising your children and enlightenment or a pox on you sperm donors that are not.




hahahahahaha!….I actually also forgot but I knew it was Sunday!


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

365 days a year should be known as fathers day and absolutely mothers day .. but .. anyway Happy Established Fathers Day


Walt, you would be happy with a Chocolate Mescaline Capsule ... smiles and happiness with no puke





.


----------



## boo (Jun 19, 2022)

morning folks, got the back yard to finish mowing today, spent friday with the grandson for my fathers day...my daughter hasn't taked to me in 9 years because I won't give her more money...I'd rather have my grandson for the day than my daughter for a year...she's an evil biitch like her mother and her 11 siblings...the family is truly cursed, every one of the kids are fuggin nutz...enjoy the day dads, you've earned it...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

ex wife's family catholic huh ""


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, got the back yard to finish mowing today, spent friday with the grandson for my fathers day...my daughter hasn't taked to me in 9 years because I won't give her more money...I'd rather have my grandson for the day than my daughter for a year...she's an evil biitch like her mother and her 11 siblings...the family is truly cursed, every one of the kids are fuggin nutz...enjoy the day dads, you've earned it...


All your's or some step?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

That sucks Boo but family is not always family.
Sometimes friends are more family then blood.
My family is the ppl I love rather their blood or not. And that's a fact.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

I will be surprised if I don't hear from my daughter and stepdaughter, and surprised if I do hear from my son or grand sons.

I'm pleased to say my daughter turned out less conniving and vindictive than her mother.  We're best buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

My Wife has 6 brothers and She is Hispanic. We speak to 2 of them. Those two are good to her, and we get along great. 
The other 4 can kiss my ass. They don't mess with her because they would have to deal with me. I have called everyone of them out. She hardly ever speaks to them unless it's absolutely necessary like when her Mom passed.
Let's just say me, her, and her two brothers voted different then they did and they no likey who we voted for.


----------



## boo (Jun 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> ex wife's family catholic huh ""


nope, her mom was a slut, 11 or more kids with different fathers...


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All your's or some step?


the siblings are my ex wife's insane family...I didn't know the back story until after we married...my ex was a great partner until she dove off the deep end...we tried to have another child and it wasn't working...she had hormone therapy to help her concieve...that very day I told her brother the woman I brought home from the womens center wasn't my wife...shiit changed overnight...the pot boiled for a decade when her best friend tld her she'd be a rich woman if she divorced me...she pissed a million dollars away in exactly 10 years...fugg her...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm watching USFL. I like it more then NFL.
Don't have all the bullshit kneeling and rich ass players whining like little bitches.
The rules are better too. Game is over quicker. They have drones flying on the field right by the players. Fking cool as hell. And you can here the coaches calling plays.
Right now the Michigan Panthers are kicking the Pittsburgh Maulers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, her mom was a slut, 11 or more kids with different fathers...
> 
> the siblings are my ex wife's insane family...I didn't know the back story until after we married...my ex was a great partner until she dove off the deep end...we tried to have another child and it wasn't working...she had hormone therapy to help her concieve...that very day I told her brother the woman I brought home from the womens center wasn't my wife...shiit changed overnight...the pot boiled for a decade when her best friend tld her she'd be a rich woman if she divorced me...she pissed a million dollars away in exactly 10 years...fugg her...



Yeah, my first wife had interfering guidance from her mom and older sister during our marriage and on how to take me to the cleaners when we divorced and the final act was that it was I who voluntarily paid for her cremation because her current husband nor estate could afford it.  I owed that to her and the two kids we had together.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

well I went to check on them and busted a few deer eating wild berries I'm not 100% but I believe the first females and 2 males have showed there sexs gonna let them go another week before pulling the males I got 2 plants in large containers that are going to go in there spots if like I believe there males so we will see I'll post tomorrow after I water them hope no more males


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy dad day everyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

My Boys , daughter in law and granddaughter have left to go home. Now I can chill and watch golf.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

Naptime for this guy peace


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Naptime for this guy peace ✌




dude!

have some coffee and chocolate cake , with extra icing!

we can sleep when we are dead!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

@bigsur51  trying to stay off my feet and rest so my foot heals gotta carry water tomorrow and that's gonna suck


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> @bigsur51  trying to stay off my feet and rest so my foot heals gotta carry water tomorrow and that's gonna suck




get well Amigo!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

The swelling has me a tad bit worried


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

Trying to only time I've gotten outta bed is to limp down and check on the plants gonna lay down kick back and watch some conspiracy files on tv


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Better not fk around with an infection. It can go bad real fast bro.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All your's or some step?


You got 12 kids boo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That sucks Boo but family is not always family.
> Sometimes friends are more family then blood.
> My family is the ppl I love rather their blood or not. And that's a fact.


Boo.my family are from one extreme to the other. Being around most of them is strenuous on my current zen. Im happy to let them live their lives as they wish but they judge us from what they know of our life in these few family visits on Father’s Day, graduation day and other family events instead of keeping in touch throughout the year to really under stand and accept us as we are….


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, her mom was a slut, 11 or more kids with different fathers...


ahahahaha .. that's why I love you ... ' Tell it like it is boo '

kids called, their kids called .. all wishing a happy day . ... I accepted and I told 'em it's a 365 day event even for mother's day .. told them that last year too .. Mrs Patwi got a bit hurt on her feelings, she didn't get as many phone calls on mothers day... .. sh.it now I gotta smooth that over .




bigsur51 said:


> dude!
> 
> have some coffee and chocolate cake , with extra icing!
> 
> ...





coffee black is the only way .. chocky cake -- heck yeah too .. nice





.



.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, a lot of the gorgeous roses have their bouquet bred out of then.




That is true and shameful .. Wife and I stop at very old backroad cemeterys when we're traveling and will take cuttings from old rose bushes in the graveyards we walk through .. always praying and asking the deceased for a blessing instead of a curse for taking the cuttings .. at present we have over a dozen rose bushes that are old school with their aromas, some we've had for 20+ yrs .... yeah, pi.ss on those geoengineered things


Kindbud, wot stung you .


----------



## boo (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You got 12 kids boo?


oh God no, my ex's family had a dozen or more kids but I'd use rubbers if I had a chance of having more...my daughter is Gods way of punishing me for the shiit I did to my mom...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Reibsi (Jun 19, 2022)

Evening Misfits...It`s been awhile and life has been rather cruel to me....Son is in Prison and is looking at a long stay behind bars...I laid my Bike down back on June 1st and broke 4 ribs on my back right side...1 of therm broke in 2 places and i also  fucked my leg/ankle up Big time....Got an 8 light led grow going and it`s been a nightmare trying to tend it...hope all`s well in your world and take care n stay safe.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

it is both good and sad to see you Brother Reibsi , it has been a few days

you and your son are in my thoughts and prayers

my son just got out not to long ago………20+ yrs

he is doing great

keep your chin up


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Ouch  So sorry to hear , Take the time to heal, Bad news about the Boy
But we all make our own choices in life so dont be hard on yourself


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is both good and sad to see you Brother Reibsi , it has been a few days
> 
> you and your son are in my thoughts and prayers
> 
> ...


You serious Big 20 dam serious time , sorry I did not know that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Evening Misfits...It`s been awhile and life has been rather cruel to me....Son is in Prison and is looking at a long stay behind bars...I laid my Bike down back on June 1st and broke 4 ribs on my back right side...1 of therm broke in 2 places and i also  fucked my leg/ankle up Big time....Got an 8 light led grow going and it`s been a nightmare trying to tend it...hope all`s well in your world and take care n stay safe.
> 
> View attachment 300817
> View attachment 300818
> View attachment 300819


Ouch!  Commiseration and healing thoughts brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You serious Big 20 dam serious time , sorry I did not know that




no problems Amigo

yeah , the first 10 were in solitary , a one man cell 6’ x 10’

it took a ruling by the Kansas Supreme Court to overturn his conviction , it was an unlawful sentence

otherwise he still had another 16 yrs to go

i visited him every weekend for many years


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is both good and sad to see you Brother Reibsi , it has been a few days
> 
> you and your son are in my thoughts and prayers
> 
> ...


I remember you visiting your Son and how happy you were when he was finally set free....I warned my Son about the road that he was travelling on was a dangerous one but he`s 41 and his own boss....He passed a kidney stone on his first night in jail so they put him in the prison hospital...where he then caught Covid so they put in the hole to recover, unreal to say the least....take care n stay safe.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no problems Amigo
> 
> yeah , the first 10 were in solitary , a one man cell 6’ x 10’
> 
> ...


Sorry hard time man


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

One for @pute


----------



## Witchking (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Fathers day to all the Dads here. 
Weird day here. Wife and I start the day off in a big argument, and by noon it was like nothing had ever happened, I think we are both losing it..lol
Made some great ribs on the grill today for dinner. They turned out fantastic. slathered in sauce and falling off the bone.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Evening Misfits...It`s been awhile and life has been rather cruel to me....Son is in Prison and is looking at a long stay behind bars...I laid my Bike down back on June 1st and broke 4 ribs on my back right side...1 of therm broke in 2 places and i also  fucked my leg/ankle up Big time....Got an 8 light led grow going and it`s been a nightmare trying to tend it...hope all`s well in your world and take care n stay safe.
> 
> View attachment 300817
> View attachment 300818
> View attachment 300819


Sorry for the bad luck Reibsi.  But it is glad to hear from you my friend.  Stick around your friends are here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Happy Fathers day to all the Dads here.
> Weird day here. Wife and I start the day off in a big argument, and by noon it was like nothing had ever happened, I think we are both losing it..lol
> Made some great ribs on the grill today for dinner. They turned out fantastic. slathered in sauce and falling off the bone.


Been married 37yrs,,,,, thought that was normal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

^^^Friggin' newlywed.


----------



## boo (Jun 19, 2022)

geebus ribs, when you told me you had a bad spill on the scooter I never thought it was that bad...growing indoors has got to be killing you bro, hope things mend up sooner than later...a double broken rib hurts just thinking about it...such a shame about your son. they won't listen just like us when we were coming up...stick around like pute mentioned, you have friends here...


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Good day but a long one. Just now chillin.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300816


Gary Larsen is a genius....


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> geebus ribs, when you told me you had a bad spill on the scooter I never thought it was that bad...growing indoors has got to be killing you bro, hope things mend up sooner than later...a double broken rib hurts just thinking about it...such a shame about your son. they won't listen just like us when we were coming up...stick around like pute mentioned, you have friends here...


 The ribs are slowly healing my friend and i`m back to sleeping in my bed again....been in the Lazy Boy for the last few weeks just sitting there staring threw my window at the stars at night....being a side sleeper sleep didn`t come easy...the Doc at the hospital didn`t even look at my leg until a week after the accident so now I`m on blood thinners trying to ward off a blood clot in my leg...I sent them pics of it and they sent me an ambulance..lol....I can walk on it now as the swelling has most gone down...I`m .to old for this shit as i used to heal pretty quickly,.., another life lesson learned the hard way....take care n stay safe.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Sitting on my back deck stoned as a mo fo......watching a mountain sunset.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

Propped up in the fart sack, watching the tube, trying to work through my food coma. Nice visit with the outlaws and inlaws. Brother's youngest daughter's kids were great like usual. His oldest daughter's adopted kids were a different story. Oldest boy had a sinus infection and didn't want to be there, the younger girl was a little darling, and the youngest boy was acting pretty much feral. No skin off my fanny. I enjoyed talking to my brother and his oldest daughter's dad in law. Dude is kool. I hope if and when the Pullet gets hitched, her inlaws are as cool.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Sounds like a good father's day Hippie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

Shipmates, I'm turnin' in. Gonna find some spooky stuff to listen to on the boob tube and let nature take its course. See you all tomorrow, if'n there is one. Sleep tight.


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 20, 2022)

Here,s the horse that threw me...1to1power to weight ratio, which is the same as Lambo!...take care n stay safe.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Been married 37yrs,,,,, thought that was normal.


Were coming up on 20 years. I think You're probably right Hopper.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey Reibsi, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your Son. That's Awful. I can't even imagine that. 
Your injuries, YIKES man, you gotta be careful. Honestly, I rode street bikes for years, and the one time I tried out an off road bike like that I fucked my self up twice on the same outing and have never gotten on one since. lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

33 for me and my Lady


----------



## Witchking (Jun 20, 2022)

Sometimes I wanna ask how you guys made it 30+ years married, but then again I still see almost 20 as a mystery..lolololol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

She is my best friend,,,about the easiest way I can explain it. She puts up with my shit and deals it right back.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Sometimes I wanna ask how you guys made it 30+ years married, but then again I still see almost 20 as a mystery..lolololol


A crapload of Patience and a lot of weed LOL
Like Hops said My Best Friend, I trust her above all with my Life and Heart


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

We are 30+ years too also best friends and tolerant of each others downside. It helps to have someone who speaks the truth when they see the other going towards the deep end…


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A crapload of Patience and a lot of weed LOL
> Like Hops said My Best Friend, I trust her above all with my Life and Heart


You both are extremely lucky and so is your pup living with you folks  too!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gary Larsen is a genius....



Indeed!  One of the best, if not the best at abstract and droll humor.



Witchking said:


> Were coming up on 20 years. I think You're probably right Hopper.





WeedHopper said:


> She is my best friend,,,about the easiest way I can explain it. She puts up with my shit and deals it right back.





SubmarineGirl said:


> We are 30+ years too also best friends and tolerant of each others downside. It helps to have someone who speaks the truth when they see the other going towards the deep end…



After two divorces, marrying my best friend is the only way it worked for me.  We cut friends slack that we don't typically afford lovers.   

We've been married 38 years, but were friends and lovers for 12 years before that, too afraid to get married again.  She finally purposed to me on Sadie Hawkins day or we would still just be living together.

We've made it one day at a time, because I wouldn't be with someone I didn't respect, and that means the right to bow her neck and get in my face sometimes, as well as me to be furious at her at a given moment.  

It is the total experience that makes a package deal worthwhile, not eternal bliss every waking moment.

I keep reminding myself that if I had ever found the perfect woman, a perfect woman would be smart enough to be seeking Mr. Perfect.

Goooode mawning islanders! 55F @ 82% RH, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 69F rat cheer. Looks like a week of gaugus sunshine to follow!!

A nice long Father's Day chat on the phone with my daughter who lives in Texas and is now helping support her stepfather in addition to her own household with her husband recovering from an industrial accident that damaged his knee, followed and exacerbated by a bike crash breaking a leg. She is fortunate to make a decent wage in the oil industry as an IT PM, but not enough to support two households.

Hee, hee, hee, tomorrow is the first day of summer and I notice that our temperature is predicted to jump to 76F, be clear blue skies by Thursday, and be at 92F by Sunday!! Right on schedule which is unusual for here, as our first blue skies weather typically starts July 5th.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Here,s the horse that threw me...1to1power to weight ratio, which is the same as Lambo!...take care n stay safe.View attachment 300845


Kool!  I got all the torture I could stand riding a Honda 500S single offroad, and crashed more times than I ever did on my road bike, but fortunately suffered nothing worse than a bad burn from the exhaust once.

On the other hand I was chasing the best rider I know across a clear cut at speeds terrifying to me and saw him suddenly go end over teacup, when a limb fell through his front spokes.  He wasn't seriously hurt, but could have just as easily been killed, and it was a sign to me how fast things can turn on you.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300901


Where is this place?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

I love tatoos


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 300901





SubmarineGirl said:


> Where is this place?


In heaven.  Hell if i know. I got it off FB.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

What the hell is this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

What Is Albino Weed, And Does It Really Exist? | Herb


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What Is Albino Weed, And Does It Really Exist? | Herb



Begs the question of how it does photosynthesis, doesn't it??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

It cant according to what i read so it doesn't do well.


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

Afternoon, wasted day for me.  I just piddled about most of the day.  Accomplished virtually nothing.  Isn't White Weed racist?  

Speaking of long term marriage....48 years for me and Mrs Pute next month. 

In honor of Pride month with all the colors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

So pretty. Nice job brother.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon, wasted day for me.  I just piddled about most of the day.  Accomplished virtually nothing.  Isn't White Weed racist?
> 
> Speaking of long term marriage....48 years for me and Mrs Pute next month.
> 
> ...


Wow, oh man! That is simply spectacular.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the **** is this.
> 
> View attachment 300907


why that's johnny winters weed...


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

No, that is Blood Orange Tangerine.   If you Cabana boys remember I won bud of the year with that.  Wish she smoked as good as she looks....terrible taste, yield and buzz.  Only grew her once.  Sure was purdy though. That picture is probably 4 years old by now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

Couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> No, that is Orange Tangerine.   If you Cabana boys remember I won bud of the year with that.  Wish she smoked as good as she looks....terrible taste, yield and buzz.  Only grew her once.  Sure was purdy though. That picture is probably 4 years old by now.


I think he was talkin' about the albino weed Hopper posted about, ya stoner!
I can see why ya won with that bud. Beautiful. Reminds me of some stuff I got probably 40 years ago. Sweet looking buds; all uniform in size and density, and not much of a buzz. Looked like they could be featured on the cover of High Times, though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon, wasted day for me.  I just piddled about most of the day.  Accomplished virtually nothing.  Isn't White Weed racist?
> 
> Speaking of long term marriage....48 years for me and Mrs Pute next month.
> 
> ...


Rainbow weed congrats on the 48 years wow


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Rainbow weed congrats on the 48 years wow


Thank you SubG.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the **** is this.
> 
> View attachment 300907


Ok even if this is not the best weed would love to grow this plant. It’s also a freak no?  Who’s growing this? Can I get a cut ?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Evening Misfits...It`s been awhile and life has been rather cruel to me....Son is in Prison and is looking at a long stay behind bars...I laid my Bike down back on June 1st and broke 4 ribs on my back right side...1 of therm broke in 2 places and i also  fucked my leg/ankle up Big time....Got an 8 light led grow going and it`s been a nightmare trying to tend it...hope all`s well in your world and take care n stay safe.
> 
> View attachment 300817
> View attachment 300818
> View attachment 300819




Reibsi , love seeing you brother and please do stay around ... but danmmmmuumm .. sending healing prayers and meditations at you and your family's way .. brother be careful with that foot and your ribs, if you weren't 44,000 miles away I'd help ya ..


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> No, that is Blood Orange Tangerine.   If you Cabana boys remember I won bud of the year with that.  Wish she smoked as good as she looks....terrible taste, yield and buzz.  Only grew her once.  Sure was purdy though. That picture is probably 4 years old by now.




my menorah haze was second by one vote

white buffalo cannabis looks sorta like that

there was a grower at the Cabana  , High and Lonesome?  he grew a huge greenhouse full of white buffalo , very spectacular looking cannabis….dude had an operation and ran thousands of plants in commercial greenhouses , over a ton of weed at harvest

then there was old Hybe who had the ABC weed , American Bastardized Cannabis , looked nothing like traditional cannabis , I believe it was a webbed strandivar


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my menorah haze was second by one vote
> 
> white buffalo cannabis looks sorta like that
> 
> ...


The Cabana had some really good growers and Breeders as well.   To bad the owners didn't do a better job of catering to what the members wanted.  Just a memory now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What Is Albino Weed, And Does It Really Exist? | Herb


Well if I’d be lucky enough to get one I’d grow it out as long as I could. Sounds like she wouldn’t tolerate the light tho.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> The Cabana had some really good growers and Breeders as well.   To bad the owners didn't do a better job of catering to what the members wanted.  Just a memory now.


isn't that the truth...dman did to the cabana what joe is doing to this once great nation...come to think about it, when were we last governed by honest and morally forthright men...nothing to see here folks, just keep moving...we've been indoctrinated for our entire lives, our parent did it to us thinking they were being patriots...if my father who served in WWII could see the shiit hole were in now...


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

It is easy to get lost I thought we were in door #1 but here we are again.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

doh, pull the plug pute...


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

No worries.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Night misfits I'll catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2022)

Goooode morning ya'll!  Tomorrow it is!!

55F @ 92% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 75F here in River City, formerly known as Paradise!

I left a message with my dentist's receptionist last Thursday, asking him to call me regarding an oral surgeon to remove my remaining two dental implants and as I hadn't heard from him by Monday midafternoon, I called again, alas to discover that he was out of touch until next Monday.  I am already unhappy about the way things have gone with my dental work and that only served to upset me more.  Good that I will have a week to cool down before talking to him.

Dinner out at Pastini's with our chef friend, after which we swung by here for candied orange peel and creme brule dessert.   He complimented me on the Creme Brule, saying that the texture was good and said the peel was also good, but he recommended mincing it finer on top rather than serving it in 1/4" strips on top as garnish.  I think I'll try that next time.

PT hasn't worked and I have an appointment this afternoon to see a back specialist for recommendations.  It seems to be getting worse at this point, rather than better.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Night misfits I'll catch y'all tomorrow ✌




hey , it’s tomorrow , have you caught us yet?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning misfits. Hope you guys and gals have a great day.
I'm thinking about starting my business back up. Lots of work around here and I'm kinda getting tired and bored with the PM thing. I shut my business of 30yrs down during the Pandemic and went to work as a PM for the Federal Contracting  company I've Subbed out to for yrs. Only difference will be I'll be working for myself again and making more money.
Anyway we will see. I have vacation time and a bonus coming so I'm probably gonna wait and see before I make my mind up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning misfits. Hope you guys and gals have a great day.
> I'm thinking about starting my business back up. Lots of work around here and I'm kinda getting tired and bored with the PM thing. I shut it down during the Pandemic and went to work as a PM for the Federal Contracting  company I've Subbed out to for yrs.
> Anyway we will see


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey , it’s tomorrow , have you caught us yet?


He met someone last night


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

Roster Big is gonna kick your ass


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster Big is gonna kick your ass


I aint afraid


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

What is he going to do get girl Sub to beat me up/ LOL


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning a good one here.

Graywolf your days are getting warmer I see.  Will there be an outside grow this year?


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Finally a cooler day here. Will enjoy it. I will spend a lot of time outside today.

Sorry about all your troubles GW.  Getting old is a bi-tch.

Gonna fertilize the lawn today.  Grass is starting to look hungry.  I love summer but it is a lot of work.  

I am gonna get out of here before Big reads Rosters post.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Finally a cooler day here. Will enjoy it. I will spend a lot of time outside today.
> 
> Sorry about all your troubles GW.  Getting old is a bi-tch.
> 
> ...


If you'll could read it was directed at Kind bud


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2022)

ness said:


> Graywolf your days are getting warmer I see.  Will there be an outside grow this year?



Yes, I will be growing C-99 and C-99/NL again this year from beans. 

I've already started on the backyard raised bed for tamaters, but haven't started a better containment in the courtyard where I grow, to protect them from our cat Melissa yet.  Last year I had to finish them at a friend's home once they got too big for the wire cages I built for them.  Unfortunately our back yard is visible from our neighbors upstairs window and any one on the street that chooses to walk up and look through the top lattice of our 6' cedar fence to check out the good smells.



pute said:


> Sorry about all your troubles GW.  Getting old is a bi-tch.



So I've heard, but so far still better than the alternatives.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only difference will be I'll be working for myself again and making more money.


And having a lot more headaches.



Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> So I've heard, but so far still better than the alternatives.


AMEN!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes and no. I get plenty headaches dealing directly with the agencies as a PM. As a sub all I have to deal with is a PM.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Me too!  There is something special about them.  Alliums are a different kind of beauty, and my _Lophophora williamsii_. "Pretty" has yet to bloom, but keeps dropping pups.
> 
> View attachment 300673
> View attachment 300674


Holy peyote!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 21, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> what's in the pot with the keys


Peyote


----------



## Bubba (Jun 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> 365 days a year should be known as fathers day and absolutely mothers day .. but .. anyway Happy Established Fathers Day
> 
> 
> Walt, you would be happy with a Chocolate Mescaline Capsule ... smiles and happiness with no puke
> ...


That's because it's acid. Ever notice choc mesc tastes like nestle quick? Strawberry mesc like jello powder? That's because it is.


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If you'll could read it was directed at Kind bud


Oh....never mind....ha ha!!!

Just checked the trich's on my D99 and Gold Digger.  Both 62 days in.  On the Gold Digger they were all clear.  The D99 could be harvested in a couple days....think I will wait two weeks and add cal/mag.... bwahahaha


----------



## Bubba (Jun 21, 2022)

See here: (back row)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, the puking part is often glossed over.........


JEEEEEBUS.

Not for this old Never-Was-A-Boy-Scout-'Cause-They-Are-Too-Fey but still conservative as a Platoon Sergeant.  

Yikes.  No. Fargin. Way.   

I claim the right to poosy out. [/James Bond]


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

bubba, do you have any seeds to spare...boy would I love a few of those flowers...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That sucks Boo but family is not always family.
> Sometimes friends are more family then blood.
> My family is the ppl I love rather their blood or not. And that's a fact.


Yeah, @boo.  Like we useta say:  There It Is.

I can never forget Father's Day since Scooter was born onnit.  Christ onna crunch... He is suddenly 58 fargin years old.

My list of friends is damn' short.  Family is a crapshoot --> My ten-years older'n me brother was as total loss.  I supported him from the time I was 12 <-- Yup.  Sent him money and books and stuff while he was in the military in Japan. Picked up his familial messes and his familial duties as the oldest (and me the youngest). He was married FOUR times. His first marriage blew his Security Clearance: 1st. he married a bitter-ugly Japanese harpy that eventually ran off with the Base Chaplain. <-- Funny, but TINS!!

At the reception at the last wedding, we had leftovers.

My sister... four years older than me.  Useless. Knocked up at 14, married at 15 to a 19-year old schmuck. Vaxxed and hospitalized by vaxx twice and is going for her third.

Family is what you are related to by DNA, but not necessarily by gray matter.

Friends are those you can rely on.  They are irreplaceable.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

walt, I've asked too many times, what does TINS mean...tell me or I'll call your better half and ask her...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Been married 37yrs,,,,, thought that was normal.


Meh.  It took me that long to find which arm it was under.

The Scottish Witch and Your Humble Obdn't &tc haven't quite doubled you, but 62 years is a start...


Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Friggin' newlywed.


Look who's talkin'... 

*pffft* 

Hips probably doesn't even know The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged.

Nor the 116 Ways Of Making Love... and the 13 Ways Known Only To The Emperor... And certainly not the 7 Ways Not Even Known To The Emperor.

Herself and I are getting on in years.  I can tell this by the fact that my maintenance is starting to slip noticeably:

Last night, the hook pulled out of the ceiling, the watermelon broke, ice went everywhere, and the turbo-vibrator shorted out.  We had to finish while standing up in that old "standby" hammock.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> walt, I've asked too many times, what does TINS mean...tell me or I'll call your better half and ask her...


He told ya  last time you asked;
This
Is
No
Shit.




Unca Walt said:


> Meh.  It took me that long to find which arm it was under.
> 
> The Scottish Witch and Your Humble Obdn't &tc haven't quite doubled you, but 62 years is a start...
> 
> ...


Know it? I friggin' wrote it!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Kool!  I got all the torture I could stand riding a Honda 500S single offroad, and crashed more times than I ever did on my road bike, but fortunately suffered nothing worse than a bad burn from the exhaust once.
> 
> On the other hand I was chasing the best rider I know across a clear cut at speeds terrifying to me and saw him suddenly go end over teacup, when a limb fell through his front spokes.  He wasn't seriously hurt, but could have just as easily been killed, and it was a sign to me how fast things can turn on you.


I was trail-riding in Georgia with my lifetime bud (he's gone now) on a powerline trail.  Had my Suzy 250 with full trail rig wide open where everything is that blur and you are so alive... and suddenly the trail had a 30-foot long, 10-foot deep shoebox-shaped rectangular hole in it.

I wrenched the handlebars, and the back wheel of my Suzy hit the very edge of the hole about halfway down the length of it.  I was at a lower than 45 degrees angle when that lovely back wheel then hit the far side of the hole.  I pulled something in my neck and I got the bike back and stopped it to get off and sit down.

To shaken to do anything but putt-putt along that trail from then on.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think he was talkin' about the albino weed Hopper posted about, ya stoner!
> I can see why ya won with that bud. Beautiful. Reminds me of some stuff I got probably 40 years ago. Sweet looking buds; all uniform in size and density, and not much of a buzz. Looked like they could be featured on the cover of High Times, though.


I remember I grew a bud... NOT !


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I remember I grew a bud... NOT !


you don't need to grow pot walt...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Worst crash I ever did on a dirt squirt was in a field where a subdivision is now. There was a series of four moho's that we called the washboard. Did great on the first three, maintaining enough speed to hit the tops. That's until the last one. Went off the high side of the bike and touched down in the field, with my left knee landing on the only rock in the whole damned field. I'm screwed. Can't stand up, and I'd have to crawl around 1.5 miles back to the house.
A dude rides up on a Trophy 500 with a trail gear and asks if I'm OK. I tell him what happened and that I'm hosed. He says, "If I stand your bike up, kick it over, and help you on it, can you ride?"
"Yep, but yer gonna have to reach down and put it in gear for me 'cause the left leg ain't workin'. "
Guy did just what he offered to do, picked me up like a rag doll, put me on the scooter, and I pulled the clutch in while he put it in first gear for me. Thanked him, drove off the kickstand, and putted back home in first gear.
As I'm pullin' into the yard, I realized that there was no way my leg was gonna work to land the thing, so i started going around in circles 'til I got 'em real small, then just dumped it. Crawled up the front porch and knocked on the door. Mom opened it, took one look at me, and smiled. She knew the boy had screwed up and didn't find it necessary to ad insult to injury.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ...then there was old Hybe who had the ABC weed , American Bastardized Cannabis , looked nothing like traditional cannabis , I believe it was a webbed strandivar


Awright, Doctor Big... Whut is a strandivar?  Moreover, what is a WEBBED strandivar?  Is it smokable weed?  

"Strandivar" by Duckduckgo posted below.  These guys talk in the same Atomic Gibberish that youse guys do.  Their explanation totals ZERIO answers and adds questions by the lb: 

Strandivars are usually designated in the style Taxus baccata "Variegata." as referred to by “STRAIN DIVAS”. 

It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide, and tell your mother the pie was nice even though it rained Saturday.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> See here: (back row)


How long did the pop=os take to reach that point


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

pute said:


> The Cabana had some really good growers and Breeders as well.   To bad the owners didn't do a better job of catering to what the members wanted.  Just a memory now.


On the good side, I met youse guys.  Never would have EVER done so if those felchers over there had treated y'all like you got comin'.  That one dude even threatened _me_ for sticking up for some guys that were getting peed on.  

I'm gonna call out two guys who have changed my life for the better:  @bigsur51  and @boo. <-- I'd share a foxhole with them anytime.  They both have sand.  TINS.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Beer thirty. See you folks when my BAC is .079.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> walt, I've asked too many times, what does TINS mean...tell me or I'll call your better half and ask her...


(*snork*)  The GI in me just won't leave my vocabulary I guess.  When TARFU, some BOLO  REMF will gripe about the Five Fingers Of Death (Frankfurters) in their MRE's (Meals Rejected/Regurgitated by Ethiopians) and drop their John Waynes (folding can opener) and curl up on his Woobie (poncho liner/blanket).

TINS means what's coming is not pulling the long bow.  This Is No Shit.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

give your better half a hug for me will ya walt...everytime I get to talk to her you grab the phone...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Know it? I friggin' wrote it!


I commend you for inventing "The Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp". 

And of course, I have not yet indulged in your amazing *SETH 

S*elcouth (rare, strange, marvelous) *H*eptamerous (7 parts/members) *E*pithymy (desire/lust)) *P*eramene (total pleasure)... since it can only be experienced once, because the person always dies at the completion of it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> give your better half a hug for me will ya walt...everytime I get to talk to her you grab the phone...


Tim Conway and Cher on *Laugh-In *50 years ago:

Conway is standing next to Cher who is dressed in a sexy indian outfit, and a guy points to her and asks Conway:

*"Pocahontas?"*

Conway: Looks at Cher _like that_, and says: *"Often as I can."*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I commend you for inventing "The Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp".
> 
> And of course, I have not yet indulged in your amazing *SETH
> 
> S*elcouth (rare, strange, marvelous) *H*eptamerous (7 parts/members) *E*pithymy (desire/lust)) *P*eramene (total pleasure)... since it can only be experienced once, because the person always dies at the completion of it.


Very late Question:  How did _you_ invent it?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2022)

In case you guys have not noticed it... I have slipped into Big Words That Only I Know.

Sorry if my peenage (complaining in a whining voice) perturbates you.  Umm... that is PER- not MAS-

Anyway, I am obviously enjoying this sky dive with Boo's finest pampination* results.

*Literally:  Vine trimming.   

Hey!  Mebbe I taught youse dudes and dudettes a woid regarding yer learned  activities about which you were heretofore unapprehended.

'Cause I aint worff a shit, otherwise.  (*sigh*) (*snock/snif*)


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

good afternoon 

and pretty soon it will be good evening


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm mucking out the house garage so I can park another ride in there...found a box of hummell statues from my mom's estate...some are 75 years old...gotta figure out where to put these little jewels...yeah, it's hot in florida when in the sun...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm mucking out the house garage so I can park another ride in there...found a box of hummell statues from my mom's estate...some are 75 years old...gotta figure out where to put these little jewels...yeah, it's hot in florida when in the sun...


My mom collects them too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

we had to call it a day and come down off the roof , it was starting to rain….to slick for this senior citizen

we will get after it tomorrow like ducks on June bugs 

Swede has several projects for me but I think I’m gonna have a piece of chocolate cake washed down with some milk and then take a nap


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

enjoy big, metal roofs in the summer is killer...I've done my share and have another one to do in the very near future...lucky I have a man lift...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

Never been a fan of heights , in fact my sphincter muscle hates heights ... strange since I co owned a roofing company at age 21 and it was only for 2 story apartment contracts ... good drugs blinded my sphincter I guess


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> On the good side, I met youse guys.  Never would have EVER done so if those felchers over there had treated y'all like you got comin'.  That one dude even threatened _me_ for sticking up for some guys that were getting peed on.
> 
> I'm gonna call out two guys who have changed my life for the better:  @bigsur51  and @boo. <-- I'd share a foxhole with them anytime.  They both have sand.  TINS.


Holly crap....Boo and Big changed your life for the better....you must have been a mess.

Damn is the one who threatened you.  After running us all off he rarely comes on the Cabana any more.  When he does he is bit-chen about something..... miserable human.  Probably hates his life.  He has a seed company and is bitter cause nobody buys his S-hit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I commend you for inventing "The Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp".
> 
> And of course, I have not yet indulged in your amazing *SETH
> 
> S*elcouth (rare, strange, marvelous) *H*eptamerous (7 parts/members) *E*pithymy (desire/lust)) *P*eramene (total pleasure)... since it can only be experienced once, because the person always dies at the completion of it.


Been dead from the neck up since '68. LSD25 on the cube will do that to a person. 


Unca Walt said:


> Very late Question:  How did _you_ invent it?


Came to me in a reoccurring dream. Still see it nightly.



patwi said:


> Never been a fan of heights , in fact my sphincter muscle hates heights ... strange since I co owned a roofing company at age 21 and it was only for 2 story apartment contracts ... good drugs blinded my sphincter I guess


My paycheck was up there, so that's where I went. Only thing different about 300' and 30' is, at 300', you've got a couple of seconds to figure out whatcha did wrong.


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 21, 2022)

Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the Rudolph tv show that has the Island of Misfit Toys.    Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the Rudolph tv show that has the Island of Misfit Toys.    Does anyone else remember that?


Have watched it every year for as long as I can remember... Hopper came up with the name from that cartoon....fits us don't you think.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the Rudolph tv show that has the Island of Misfit Toys.    Does anyone else remember that?


Weedhopper wants to be a Dentist


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

Thats Me


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

Out for an early dinner. Italian..... Eggplant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Italian = Yum. Eggplant = Yuck. Damn veggie freak!


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

yuck, eggplant reminds me of fried mush with marinara on it...linda loved it but not me...I have an eggplant for a neighbor...


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 21, 2022)

It does fit this fun group.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> It does fit this fun group.


Just a bunch of flotsum and jetsum, but I love 'em!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey , it’s tomorrow , have you caught us yet?


I slept in until 11 I didn't finally get to bed until about 12- 1 am


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

GF had problems with her daughter so you know that KindBuds gotta listen to everything going on all her problems etc etc etc ....
Etc.....
Etc


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

Etc....
Lmao lol


----------



## stain (Jun 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Me too!  There is something special about them.  Alliums are a different kind of beauty, and my _Lophophora williamsii_. "Pretty" has yet to bloom, but keeps dropping pups.
> 
> View attachment 300673
> View attachment 300674


OOOOO Puppies...... I want ONE! Promis to feed and water it for ever N ever.  Name your price!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> yuck, eggplant reminds me of fried mush with marinara on it...linda loved it but not me...I have an eggplant for a neighbor...


I could change you mind about eggplant boo. It should never be mushy but many people make it like that. I hate it that way. Don’t tell momma but that’s the way she makes it too


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Birds are sleeping, Old Hen is snoring, and it's time for me to call it a night. See ya in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm mucking out the house garage so I can park another ride in there...found a box of hummell statues from my mom's estate...some are 75 years old...gotta figure out where to put these little jewels...yeah, it's hot in florida when in the sun...


Are they ceramic or vinyl?  The older kind are quite valuable.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 22, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> GF had problems with her daughter so you know that KindBuds gotta listen to everything going on all her problems etc etc etc ....
> Etc.....
> Etc


the things we do for love....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Holly crap....Boo and Big changed your life for the better....you must have been a mess.



Pute: Back then, I just had had my shot-up shoulder fall off.  I'd just purchased $1800 worth of underwater metal detecting gear. Used it once on land.  Gave it all to my son, Puck.

I won't take painkiller dope because it does three BAD things: 

Makes you constipated, stops your brain from producing pain-resisiting endorphins, and eventually can get you hooked on hard stuff.  Bad juju alla way around.

Not to be repetitious, but the VA was not only no help, it was an active opponent.  All the rest of the population of Florida from freaks to felons to felchers can buy weed in stores all over.  But since I was a dinged-helmet volunteer GI on the Dinged Dole, the ONLY legal way I could buy weed was to go to the VA and claim PTSD.  The ONLY ONLY ONLY fargin legal way due to my service.

*****, ainnit?

Enter Big.  My goodness what a fantastic dude.  After some excitement, he pointed me toward a grouchy old fukk who seemed to be a mirror image of Yours Truly on a Cabana grow website (up to then, I din' even know grow websites existed.  Yeah, Captain America naive, thass Unca Walt.

Anyway, pain "residents" living in many parts of my alabaster body from explosions and being too slow to duck are now totally under control, and I have a life.  The VA will never do to me what other old ex-GI's frantically warned me about:  Use my (nonexistent) PTSD "admission" for LEGAL justification to search my home and confiscate any weapons they wanted to.  All for the dinged helmet pittance I get for what they term "service connected" owies.

Between these two stand-up hardcases and what they have done for me, I am free of the stain of getting dinged while volunteering in my country's service, and I am free of the prison of pain.

Yeah, I have high regard for them both.  In the Olden Days, they'd be called "strack".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just a bunch of flotsum and jetsum, but I love 'em!


Well, I dunno... Some of the denizens here may not float...

Unca 'Splain Time:  

Flotsam is stuff that is floating on the water surface from stuff voluntarily chucked overboard.

Jetsam is stuff that has been thrown overboard to lighten a ship/craft so it won't sink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the Rudolph tv show that has the Island of Misfit Toys.    Does anyone else remember that?


That's where I got the title of the thread from Angie. Glad to see you posting on my thread of Misfits. You know that means you are now one of us right?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

Good morning 

down the road I go!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Waiting on the door guys to come install the new patio doors. So glad now I moved my plants to the garage. We happen to have the perfect cooler day here so hopefully we won’t sweat to death without AC. Big, yall old guys be careful on that roof today


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Waiting on the door guys to come install the new patio doors. So glad now I moved my plants to the garage. We happen to have the perfect cooler day here so hopefully we won’t sweat to death without AC. Big, yall old guys be careful on that roof today





old guys!?

we can still get after it and it is difficult for a young person to keep up with us


why just the other day we poured and finished 18 yards of concrete with two of us old guys and one young helper lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> old guys!?
> 
> we can still get after it and it is difficult for a young person to keep up with us
> 
> ...


I obviously hit a nerve  with the old guy statement . I agree I can still work harder than the young folks today. Just have to remind myself that my body is not as young as my mind thinks it is anymore. Plus keeping moving is the biggest part of staying young. Y’all old guys take it easy


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  big be safe on that roof today.  That metal sht is bad to work with as you know.

Need to do a few things outside than in the house I stay.


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

I hear you Sub I can only do so much then have to call it quits.  

Have a beautiful day Subbie.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning.  After Big's picture I'm going back to bed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I obviously hit a nerve  with the old guy statement . I agree I can still work harder than the young folks today. Just have to remind myself that my body is not as young as my mind thinks it is anymore. Plus keeping moving is the biggest part of staying young. Y’all old guys take it easy





WARNING!

RANT AHEAD



the older I get , the more I see this , some of it is funny , some not so funny

and most people don’t even realize what they are saying or doing when an ageism is expressed

but yeah , everyone , all ages , must not take themselves so serious and learn to laugh at themselves , this is a better way

the mean side of ageism is flat out ugly , most call it elder abuse , and it is as bad as child abuse , in my humble opinion



*WHAT IS AGEISM?*
In today’s world stereotypes run rampant, and biases based on age – like ageism – are becoming a more measurable problem.

Ageism is the discrimination against an individual strictly on the basis of their age. 

Ageism is most often thought of as prejudice against older individuals, however there are forms of ageism that affect younger generations as well.

Ageism can appear in multiple areas of everyday life and take many forms. 

Ageism discriminatory practices can appear in the workplace, the healthcare system, forms of marketing, and even online shopping.

*Ageism in Hollywood*

Ageism in Hollywood, or ageism in the media and press, is one of the most detrimental types of ageism because it changes how people around the world interact with one another.

If you watch movies or TV shows, or read books that include multi-generations interacting together, you will most likely find that there are numerous negative stereotypes. 

These stereotypes include less-than-positive jokes aimed at older individuals and their competency to be able to handle common every-day situations, and that older generations should stay out of the way, and often off-screen for the majority of the entertainment.

This has a strong effect on how we all grow up. We are inundated with the belief that older individuals should not be present in our day-to-day lives, and that when they are they should be at the center of negativity and jokes. 

We are learning stereotypes about older individuals every time we turn on the television or watch a movie.





__





						What is Ageism? | Ageism.org
					






					www.ageism.org
				








END OF RANT


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

We are headed down to the Senior Center for some buckwheat pancakes and eggs before we go up on the roof.

this was me last week getting some biscuits and gravy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2022)

stain said:


> OOOOO Puppies...... I want ONE! Promis to feed and water it for ever N ever.  Name your price!



OK, when I separate them one of the pups is your's.  What will you name it?



bigsur51 said:


> old guys!?  we can still get after it and it is difficult for a young person to keep up with us why just the other day we poured and finished 18 yards of concrete with two of us old guys and one young helper lol



Kudos and accolades brother, on still having what it takes with a long pole and a float, even after all these epochs.............    



SubmarineGirl said:


> I obviously hit a nerve  with the old guy statement . I agree I can still work harder than the young folks today. Just have to remind myself that my body is not as young as my mind thinks it is anymore. Plus keeping moving is the biggest part of staying young. Y’all old guys take it easy



Ya, ya, if the shoe fits........Some nerves are just easier to hit than others at our ages.

Gooode morning island brothers and sisters!  60F @ 83% RH, beautiful clear blue skies, and predicted to reach 69F.  Alas and alack, also predicted to reach 97F by next Sol Rex worship day.

Cleaning ladies due this morning, some quality time at Fernhill dog park, and a late morning attorney appointment, followed by wanton debauchery and sloth in the afternoon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> WARNING!
> 
> RANT AHEAD
> 
> ...


Well ranted!  Good luck with the roofing young man...............


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> We are headed down to the Senior Center for some buckwheat pancakes and eggs before we go up on the roof.
> 
> this was me last week getting some biscuits and gravy
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Metamucil shake...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't forget the Metamucil shake...


With a cherry on top.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't forget the Metamucil shake...


Every day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

While we are on rants...  I got one.  On fargin, stinkin', short-sighted schmuck salespeople.

Back when I was on the bleeding edge of computing -- on the team that designed the first _real_ compact computer, the PS2 with microchannel.  Ground breaking new fields...

So of course the first prototypes were completely full of challenges.  We had dozens of these computers with thin yellow wires going everywhere... with not one of them like the others.  They were so buggy, each of them looked like they were made by a monkey with a wrench.

BUT!!  The Announce Date came, and the assembly line started up.  Note:  It was expected to sell 1000 or so in a year or so.  They sold more than 1000 on the first half of the first day.

Here's where the Sales Apes come in. First, a nice memory:

It was the morning of the Opening.  I got a call patched through to me from a crying lady.

_"I cannot get the PS2 to work right!  (*sob*) There are dozens of people outside the door, and we open in two minutes!  What can I do?"_

Truly, this was a damsel in real distress.  So I ran in to my phone booth and tore off all my clothes.  That didn't work, so I just said:

_"All right, remove any disk you have in it and shut the power off."_

(*whimper, snuck*) _"OK"_ came the trembly little voice.

Me: _"Stick in the Demo Disk you were given, and turn the switch on."

"OK -- Oh, God!  They are opening the door!"_

Me: _ "Did the Demo start running?"_

(*tiny little girls' voice with hopeful awe*) _"Ummm... Yes, yes it is."_

Me: _ "Step away from the computer and let it run.  Let no one touch it."_

The sales lady thanked me profusely and hung up.  I never found out even what state she was in.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Eggplant was nummy last night and no it wasn't mushy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's where I got the title of the thread from Angie. Glad to see you posting on my thread of Misfits. You know that means you are now one of us right?





bigsur51 said:


> We are headed down to the Senior Center for some buckwheat pancakes and eggs before we go up on the roof.
> 
> this was me last week getting some biscuits and gravy
> 
> ...


Senior center? Yep, yer old.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

OK, my first sales post above was the one good interaction. Now we get the Sales Avarice.

Remember the yellow unique spaghetti wires all over the insides of the Engineering models?  These had to be used as demos all over the fargin landscape.  

Each one was unique.  The wires were installed by de-bugging.  NO RECORDS could possibly have been kept of the changes.  These were Engineering tools, not shippable product.  Some of them might even have been unsafe.

So each Sales place received a bright red notice on each of the Engineering models
"NOT FOR SALE -- ENGINEERING MODEL ONLY!"

Two dozen times that fateful day, some POS sales ass would get an offer their greed could not refuse:  _"I will give you an order for fifty of these if you sell me this one."_

Two dozen times, some flaming greedy sales dork agreed (these new PS2's cost many thousands each, and the sales dork(s) would make many, many thousands for themselves with such a sale.

So they violated the Red Rule.  Why?  Because when the UNIQUE PS2 took a shit, the Field Engineer would pop the cover and take a shit his own self. He would have absolutely NO clue as to how to fix it.

And the orders for PS's were backlogged, so they could not be switched out with factory made.

The life of an EE can be fargin stressful.  BTW:  I never killed any of them.  Really.


----------



## stain (Jun 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> OK, when I separate them one of the pups is your's.  What will you name it?



Miss. Trips. She will go into a 60+ year old terracotta pot I've been saving. It was my G maw's pot she had cacti growing in for years. Found it left behind in the 120+ old homestead house stolen by the state. (long story)

She won't be alone. Sandy Pedro and her pups will keep her company..... Will happily trade pups too.

What soil mix do you use?

I mix very old cow pies with sand. Cacti seem to love it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I dunno... Some of the denizens here may not float...
> 
> Unca 'Splain Time:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Miss. Trips. She will go into a 60+ year old terracotta pot I've been saving. It was my G maw's pot she had cacti growing in for years. Found it left behind in the 120+ old homestead house stolen by the state. (long story)
> 
> She won't be alone. Sandy Pedro and her pups will keep her company..... Will happily trade pups too.
> 
> ...


To the exotic plant importer's dismay that gifted me "Cherrie", I use Miracle Gro Citrus, Palm, and Cactus potting soil on a bed of pea gravel, sitting on a screen covering the drain hole.  I have been using Schultz Cactus Plus 2-7-7 food with the waterings.  

I've also fed her Alaskan fish fertilizer, which she appeared to like and pumped out pups using, but switched after I was told that was all wrong.

The interesting thing is that she has forgiven me all my misstarts and foibles, as evidenced by her robust health and fecundity.  Unless she is frightful of dying and trying to pump out as many offspring's as she can first....................

Have you seen the graft where they put a Williamsii button on the top of a St. Pedro for accelerated maturation and growth?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Forgive someone that's never eaten a button, but I was always told that it's the "skin" on the outside of the button that makes ya puke. Something about it being a strychnine like chemical. I was told to take a knife and peal 'em first.

I had a gal (remember the one that was going to take me with her to Woodstock?) bring me back two capsules of pure mescaline sulfate from her trip out west. Whoo, buddy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 22, 2022)

And if I posted here, I'm proud to be one of you.   Of course, since I've been very proper and goody all my life, some relatives would be shocked!  I tell you shocked! that I hang out and enjoy this irreverent, fun loving, group.      

And that agism stuff.   I laugh as some members in other places talking about being old and not working with computers well.   I don't usually tell them how old I am as I think I'm younger than the calendar says.     I think most all of you are younger than the calendar also.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

We love you Angie and love having on this thread. And yes they are all a bunch of old bastards except me. Im young and very handsome. I know this because i pay my wife to say it all the time.  Yeah i know she is lying but the money is good and she likes to go shopping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

By the way, we are your family.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 22, 2022)

The intent on that pup made me act like I was cutting onions ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Now thats fking funny bro.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> And if I posted here, I'm proud to be one of you.   Of course, since I've been very proper and goody all my life, some relatives would be shocked!  I tell you shocked! that I hang out and enjoy this irreverent, fun loving, group.
> 
> And that agism stuff.   I laugh as some members in other places talking about being old and not working with computers well.   I don't usually tell them how old I am as I think I'm younger than the calendar says.     I think most all of you are younger than the calendar also.


I don't feel as old as the calendar says...untill I get close to a mirror.

Working in the grow is done.  Now I get the honor of cutting the grass.  

Hockey tonight.  What a country.


----------



## stain (Jun 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> To the exotic plant importer's dismay that gifted me "Cherrie", I use Miracle Gro Citrus, Palm, and Cactus potting soil on a bed of pea gravel, sitting on a screen covering the drain hole.  I have been using Schultz Cactus Plus 2-7-7 food with the waterings.
> 
> I've also fed her Alaskan fish fertilizer, which she appeared to like and pumped out pups using, but switched after I was told that was all wrong.
> 
> ...


I've read about and watched many videos on grafting cacti. Just never had the pup stock to try it. Looks simple enough and hope in the future to get the chance. 

I do need to uppot the pedro's. That's why I asked about the soil mix. Will see if I can find a bag. Good soil makes happy cacti. I'm guessing that's why yours are putting out the pups on mass. Good job!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

I found me a new tattoo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

The Homecoming carnival is in town, so tonight's supper will be corndogs, elephant ears, and some of the greasiest fries on the planet. Hate to guess what the cost is gonna be with the fuel prices cutting into their profits. 
It's only once a year. I think my liver and heart will be OK.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm back. Had to shake my head at the size of the thing. Used to take close to an hour to walk around the thing. Took 10 minutes, and that's walking slow and stopping at the Fireman's raffle to donate $6 for a chance to win $5000. Totally lame as far as rides went. Talked the Old Hen into doing the bumper cars with me ($8), and grabbed three corndogs and some non typical carney fries. $18 for the dogs and $5 for the small fry.
Don't think I'll be going back next year. Just too disappointing. Been going to that carney since I was 6.


----------



## stain (Jun 22, 2022)

Tomato patch is filling up...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Tomato patch is filling up...View attachment 301073


Yes it is. Should be some good ones this year for sure


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 22, 2022)

Stopped in for a minute night misfits I'll catch everyone in the AM


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Tomato patch is filling up...View attachment 301073


Tomatoes huh


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm out. You kids have a good night. Sweet dreams, shipmates.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Me to Hippie. You all have fun.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Tomato patch is filling up...View attachment 301073


Nice.  I could live underneath that monster.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301051


It sure looks like azz.  lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> I think most all of you are younger than the calendar also.


My first ever chance to "speak" to the famous, fabulous**** Angie... Kewl.  

***"*Of the nature of a fable or myth; legendary."

I am clearly younger than the calendar, having been born before they invented the last one with the corrected numbers. 

You have a unique -- positively unique -- board.

The bonhomie, intellect, and overall positivity is, in my Not The Slightest Whit Humble Opinion, the direct result of your management of a complex operation.  Hat tip.

Now for some basic eddumacation to y'all sprouts about the Internet -- good and bad...

The first shadow of what you really could call "internet" was a scientific miracle created by IBM engineers.  It was a setup wherein an engineer in Stinkyfinger (Solingen) could type a message to a Woomera (Ow-strilia) engineer or a Bubblegun (Boeblingen) engineer and/or a Ratface (Boca Raton) engineer. * In real time.* <-- Key measurement.

That was unique in the world.  This was prior to Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and Internet Protocol (IP) had gotten out of the lab.  Since all the transmissions were most ricky-tick made without domain names (hadn't been invented yet)... purists could claim it was not truly the Internet, and they'd be right.

What would _you_ call a setup where a cell-ape could type some shit into his computer, and it shows of on the opposite side of the planet in another cell-ape's computer?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

And now for my brother @boo... I repost this to ensure he sees it.

Turn on the sound.  Heheheheh -- I've got Boo by the bawls.  

What a perfect doggie. (*snif*)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

Federal Reserve Chaiman forced to admit Xiden *lied* massively about inflation.

https://videos.whatfinger.com/2022/...s-been-spreading-massive-lie-about-inflation/


----------



## stain (Jun 23, 2022)

Another day in the 100's Off to start hanging hardy board till it gets smoking hot. I think I have enough free HB to get the job done. It's a job hanging this sht by myself....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

stain said:


> Another day in the 100's Off to start hanging hardy board till it gets smoking hot. I think I have enough free HB to get the job done. It's a job hanging this sht by myself....
> 
> View attachment 301103
> View attachment 301104



I'll bet it is!  You go brother, and congratulations on having the energy to do so!

Gooode morning brothers and sister women!  50F @ 84% RH, double gaugus, and predicted to reach 72F here in River City.

A little stiff and sore this morning after hauling 20 bags of top soil for the raised garden, but ready to put in the tamaters and peppers today.

I'm also going to pop some C-99 and C-99/NL beans that I got from Unigrower before he passed, may he rest in peace.  First run with them I got 50% females, who turned out splendidly, except for our cat Melissa eating one sprout and mangling two before I caged them and kept them trimmed when they stuck outside the cage, so I moved the survivors to a friend's back yard and finished them there.  

I'll build bigger cages for them this time and trust that when they outgrow them, they will be big enough to take care of themselves.  Safe to say that cannabis has Melissa's official feline stamp of approval, and she is a finicky eater.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2022)

Good morning 

putting the roof cap on today and some facia and that should be a wrap on the roof job

then I have to start helping a friend pack and move , I might have to drive the uhaul on an overnight trip….aarrrgggg


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning Misfits. 

@ GW, I grew some of Uni's C99xNL...Good stuff.  UNI was a good guy.  Another fallen brother.

Sounds like a full plate Big.  How did you get yourself into that.  U Haul OVERNIGHT??!!!

Taking my truck in for an oil change after my walk.

Mid 90's today and a major cool down this weekend.   I will enjoy that.

More coffee.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

boo said:


> bubba, do you have any seeds to spare...boy would I love a few of those flowers...


Check pm


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> putting the roof cap on today and some facia and that should be a wrap on the roof job
> 
> then I have to start helping a friend pack and move , I might have to drive the uhaul on an overnight trip….aarrrgggg


The Energizer Bunny would be proud of you sir!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Federal Reserve Chaiman forced to admit Xiden *lied* massively about inflation.
> 
> You are being redirected...


Forget what thread you're in, Walter?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.
> 
> @ GW, I grew some of Uni's C99xNL...Good stuff.  UNI was a good guy.  Another fallen brother.
> 
> ...



Uni was a good guy and a loss when he passed.  Also a shock, because it was so sudden, and most of us didn't know he was ill.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

@Big...I was thinking of moving.  Now that you have a moving company.....help?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forget what thread you're in, Walter?


Probably along with where his glasses and teeth are.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How long did the pop=os take to reach that point


Not long. I stuck them in a flower tent 12/12 just to see what would happen. They bloom early spring, petals only last 2-3 days. Then wait for caps to turn up. These things can sprout in super cold, plant outdoors April or so. Never did it indoors before


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forget what thread you're in, Walter?


Ha ha.  That is once....bet it happens again before lunch.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forget what thread you're in, Walter?


Most ricky-tick thought I wuz in the basement.  Jeez.  Dump it or move it for me, willya?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> @Big...I was thinking of moving.  Now that you have a moving company.....help?



Maybe even provide a leg up by pouring your slab and hanging your roof even before you move into the new digs.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Uni was a good guy and a loss when he passed.  Also a shock, because it was so sudden, and most of us didn't know he was ill.


Most didn't know he was bed ridden.  Secret he shared with me.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the Rudolph tv show that has the Island of Misfit Toys.    Does anyone else remember that?


Riding through the snow on a Norelco triple head shaver!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Most didn't know he was bed ridden.  Secret he shared with me.


Do you know why Ron was bed ridden or what he died from?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> WARNING!
> 
> RANT AHEAD
> 
> ...


Always entertaining to say " now you have to go home and tell everyone how a 66 year old guy in a suit ***** slapped them unconscious!"

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Most ricky-tick thought I wuz in the basement.  Jeez.  Dump it or move it for me, willya?


Yer good. We all forget.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgive someone that's never eaten a button, but I was always told that it's the "skin" on the outside of the button that makes ya puke. Something about it being a strychnine like chemical. I was told to take a knife and peal 'em first.
> 
> I had a gal (remember the one that was going to take me with her to Woodstock?) bring me back two capsules of pure mescaline sulfate from her trip out west. Whoo, buddy.


I was told that about the fuzz in the middle too. Never could eat enough, didn't find it worth the trouble. Mescaline sulphate is very rare.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was told that about the fuzz in the middle too. Never could eat enough, didn't find it worth the trouble. Mescaline sulphate is very rare.
> 
> Bubba


Can't remember the steps involved in refining, but I know it involved some sort of solvent, a separatory funnel, an chilling in the' fridge 'till the crystals precipitated. Most intense body buzz I ever had.
I was 14 or 15. I headed out to the woods, ate two caps, and smoked some weed. Shot the shit with a few friends. Two hours later, nothing. Went home. Sitting on the couch in the living room with the folks running around. I had some sand in between my sandal and my foot. I stuck my finger in to remove the sand and went into a total body orgasm. I quickly looked around to see if I'd been noticed. Nope. Booked it back to the woods and spent the next 4 hours or so getting the same rush from breathing too deep, rubbing the back of my arm, scratching my head, anything that stimulated any nerve endings. He ll of a day, I'll tell ya.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

we trounced around the Big Bend Park looking for them .. ran out of water while at a rocky meadow between two small mountains and had finally found them , but we had ran out of water and.. it was dire


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was told that about the fuzz in the middle too. Never could eat enough, didn't find it worth the trouble. Mescaline sulphate is very rare.
> 
> Bubba



Alas street Mescaline sulphate around here was usually PCP and or Acid back in the 70's.  You had to eat the button to be sure, and then they could be sprayed.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

I had a family member in '76 lace a J with pcp .. he denied he did it but I TOLD him murder could be in the air if I ever found out .. his exwife snitched on him later on in life and yes .. he's dead .. from old age and loneliness


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Do you know why Ron was bed ridden or what he died from?


No, I had already been over here for about a year and it lost touch with him. Nobody from the Cabana said why or how he passed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> I had a family member in '76 lace a J with pcp .. he denied he did it but I TOLD him murder could be in the air if I ever found out .. his exwife snitched on him later on in life and yes .. he's dead .. from old age and loneliness



I picked up some sprayed dope once and what was supposed to be THC once, that both turned out to contain PCP.  Loved the effects, but it was disconcerting and a little scary learning what it was.  I learned on the "THC" after splitting a buy with a friend and having them seriously go off the deep end.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

yeah, pcp is elephant tranquilizer ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl 

I whomped up a batch of Jalapeno Lemonade for our upcoming hot spell and added the zest from the lemons into the syrup blend.  I think it improved the flavor and is something you might try on your next run.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah, pcp is elephant tranquilizer ..


And monkeys, horses and unwary pigeons..............................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> @SubmarineGirl
> 
> I whomped up a batch of Jalapeno Lemonade for our upcoming hot spell and added the zest from the lemons into the syrup blend.  I think it improved the flavor and is something you might try on your next run.


That’s a good idea. I’m gonna add the stems and seeds to the peppers too to get a more jalapeño taste. Maybe even add an additional pepper. I will make this again thru the summer. It’s very tasty and goes good with Tito’s


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And monkeys, horses and unwary pigeons..............................


I understand it was developed originally to give women be during child birth. Wonder how that worked out?

Bubbs


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I understand it was developed originally to give women be during child birth. Wonder how that worked out?
> 
> Bubbs


I suspect that the answer lies in whether they continued to do so.....................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I picked up some sprayed dope once and what was supposed to be THC once, that both turned out to contain PCP.  Loved the effects, but it was disconcerting and a little scary learning what it was.  I learned on the "THC" after splitting a buy with a friend and having them seriously go off the deep end.


I got a couple of tokes off of a laced joint at a concert back when I was a kid. Two tokes and the nasty, burnt wiring taste told me something was wrong. All it did was cross my eyes and take my legs away. I sat in the grass for 4 hours waiting to get back to semi-normal. Saw the dude at the next concert and told him I'd neuter him if he ever pulled that crap on me again, and still wouldn't smoke or drink anything he offered from then on.
We always called it Dummy Dust. Only a dummy would do the crap.


----------



## boo (Jun 23, 2022)

pute said:


> No, I had already been over here for about a year and it lost touch with him. Nobody from the Cabana said why or how he passed.


I'm under the impression that he was obese and died of heart issues, can't swear to it but that's what sticks in my mine...
when young and stupid I smoked PCP out of a coke can on tin foil...lucky either didn't kill me but I recall having no control over myself or anything around me...kinda mind numb if you will...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> I had a family member in '76 lace a J with pcp .. he denied he did it but I TOLD him murder could be in the air if I ever found out .. his exwife snitched on him later on in life and yes .. he's dead .. from old age and loneliness


Why would anyone choose to lace pot with PCP ???  It is so easy to hallucinate and actually die from Angel Dust.  Especially if you don't know it is in you.

What a fargin POS drawcansir (a person who kills both friends and foes).  And a POS, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm under the impression that he was obese and died of heart issues, can't swear to it but that's what sticks in my mine...
> when young and stupid I smoked PCP out of a coke can on tin foil...lucky either didn't kill me but I recall having no control over myself or anything around me...kinda mind numb if you will...


Boy, howdy... I useta think I'd been around.  Daddy was no preacher, but I seem to have been largely just an observer to the other side of the curtain.  

Sure, I've read stuff, but never met a single person in my life that even knew somebody that had smoked weed before I was in the military, and before today if you added up all the folks I ever knew that had tried psychedelics and other stuff like that...

...not counting the folks here...

None. Ever.  Fargin John Wayne choir boy, that's Himself, no error.  (*snork*)  In my teenage years, while you guys at the same age were doin' all this wild stuff... I was trapping muskrats for their pelts. [/Jeremiah Johnson]


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Why would anyone choose to lace pot with PCP ???  It is so easy to hallucinate and actually die from Angel Dust.  Especially if you don't know it is in you.
> 
> What a fargin POS drawcansir (a person who kills both friends and foes).  And a POS, too.


I smoked a couple of bong hits from what I think was laced pot. Bad night for me but like boo, I had no control and even remember drooling. No fun for me at all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

@stain I contacted the exotic plant importer and he recommended 1/3 potting soil, 1/3 sand, and 1/3 pearlite for growing cactus.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Boy, howdy... I useta think I'd been around.  Daddy was no preacher, but I seem to have been largely just an observer to the other side of the curtain.
> 
> Sure, I've read stuff, but never met a single person in my life that even knew somebody that had smoked weed before I was in the military, and before today if you added up all the folks I ever knew that had tried psychedelics and other stuff like that...
> 
> ...


What a great book Mountain Man written by Vardis Fisher which surprises me I remembered his name


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 23, 2022)

Just got a nuclear stress test ,different from the glow Im used too!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm under the impression that he was obese and died of heart issues, can't swear to it but that's what sticks in my mine... when young and stupid I smoked PCP out of a coke can on tin foil...lucky either didn't kill me but I recall having no control over myself or anything around me...kinda mind numb if you will...





SubmarineGirl said:


> I smoked a couple of bong hits from what I think was laced pot. Bad night for me but like boo, I had no control and even remember drooling. No fun for me at all.



Interestingly, my first experience with LSD was pot, two hits of window pane, and what was supposed to be THC but was PCP.  I would have enjoyed the experience more if my date wasn't having 12 hours of bad trip.

The next evening the friend who split the buy of weed, window pane, and "PCP" had a psychotic break, leading me to have it analyzed to find out what it was.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Just got a nuclear stress test ,different from the glow Im used too!




hope all good ..


----------



## przcvctm (Jun 23, 2022)

Boo is correct.  Uni died from congestive heart failure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2022)

A senior citizen drove his brand new Corvette convertible out of the dealership. Taking off down the road, he floored it to 80 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through what little gray hair he had left. Amazing, he thought as he flew down I-94, pushing the pedal even more.
Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a state trooper behind him, lights flashing and siren blaring. He floored it to 100 mph, then 110, then 120. Suddenly he thought, What am I doing? I'm too old for this, and pulled over to await the trooper's arrival.
Pulling in behind him, the trooper walked up to the Corvette, looked at his watch, and said, "Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is Friday. If you can give me a reason for speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go."
The old gentleman paused. Then he said, "Years ago, my wife ran off with a state trooper. I thought you were bringing her back."
"Have a good day, sir," replied the trooper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> hope all good ..


thank you i go again tomorrow


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thank you i go again tomorrow


Hand them a small battery and ask if you can get it charged during the test.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Actually got some stuff done today. Did a couple of tweaks on the new Deere, one tweak on the FrankenDeere, and lubed and touched up some rust spots on the snow plow. Back is NOT happy with me, but it's stuff I've gotta do. The Old Hen hung the freshly washed bedding out on the line to dry, and the sweet smell is singing me a lullaby. Gonna hit the bubble pipe and grab a couple of toothpicks to prop my eyelids open so I can watch some ignorant crap on the tube.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually got some stuff done today. Did a couple of tweaks on the new Deere, one tweak on the FrankenDeere, and lubed and touched up some rust spots on the snow plow. Back is NOT happy with me, but it's stuff I've gotta do. The Old Hen hung the freshly washed bedding out on the line to dry, and the sweet smell is singing me a lullaby. Gonna hit the bubble pipe and grab a couple of toothpicks to prop my eyelids open so I can watch some ignorant crap on the tube.


Great memories of my childhood. The clothesline to me at the time sounded like a pheasant . Sheets were the best on the line.


----------



## stain (Jun 23, 2022)

Picked up the first piece of HB and it broke. F that... So told the youngest boy I would finish up his honda's transmission ONLY if he would help me. Just waiting for a quart of power steering fluid. He's picking it on the way home. If he don't help me, I know what wire to cut to disable that dam car......

HOT here!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Great memories of my childhood. The clothesline to me at the time sounded like a pheasant . Sheets were the best on the line.


I remember the clothesline we used an old tong wooden handle as the prop sticked 
Hoisted them sheets up in the wind


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 23, 2022)

got a call from a friend who owns a plant nursery earlier, she is culling the greenhouse out and gifted me a truck load of plants today...gonna put the auger on the tractor and drill me a bunch of holes...dinner time...


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 23, 2022)

very nice


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> A senior citizen drove his brand new Corvette convertible out of the dealership. Taking off down the road, he floored it to 80 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through what little gray hair he had left. Amazing, he thought as he flew down I-94, pushing the pedal even more.
> Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a state trooper behind him, lights flashing and siren blaring. He floored it to 100 mph, then 110, then 120. Suddenly he thought, What am I doing? I'm too old for this, and pulled over to await the trooper's arrival.
> Pulling in behind him, the trooper walked up to the Corvette, looked at his watch, and said, "Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is Friday. If you can give me a reason for speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go."
> The old gentleman paused. Then he said, "Years ago, my wife ran off with a state trooper. I thought you were bringing her back."
> ...



That's to much WeedHopper. lol


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

boo said:


> got a call from a friend who owns a plant nursery earlier, she is culling the greenhouse out and gifted me a truck load of plants today...gonna put the auger on the tractor and drill me a bunch of holes...dinner time...



All the shrubs your going to pick up is going to keep you busy.  Nice you have a tractor.  Don't over do it.  Getting to hot out there these days.


----------



## boo (Jun 23, 2022)

heya ness, I topped and trimmed the hedges today, heat index was 101 degrees, yeah I got soaking wet hot...I got 2 kinds of cycads, porthos plants out the wazoo...the look like elephant ears but are purple and green, pretty cool stuff...I'll post up some pics after I get them in the ground...gonna be a hot weekend for me...gonna bring out the man lift to get into the lower canopy of the eastern trees, I've never  trimmed the dead wood for 22 years, there's plenty of it...


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 23, 2022)

I once had the opportunity to try peyote, and I will tell you what that is some really neat stuff. Also makes you see neat stuff.  I wish I knew where to get some more of it, I also recently learned that wild psychedelic mushrooms actually grow in Pennsylvania so next year I'm going shroom hunting.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Do you have a fire place for all that wood?  You better get out there early in the morning get it done and over with.  I was out today at 1pm and I thought I was going to faint.  Never saw the tem today but I know it got in the 100's.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

9:17 I'm tied good night folks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

ness said:


> 9:17 I'm tied good night folks.


G'night, Ness. See ya in the morning.


----------



## boo (Jun 23, 2022)

ness, I've got a 52" fireplace in the great room and a nice fire pit out back...I burn most in the burn pile, way too much wood for me to burn in a conventional way...I keep the fire hot using the loader...don't know how the front tires haven't caught fire yet...I'm hitting the sack as well, nite folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

G'night. I ain't far behind ya.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm out. Group hugs. See ya all in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

mornin'


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Great memories of my childhood. The clothesline to me at the time sounded like a pheasant . Sheets were the best on the line.


Oh, deary dear...

Back in The Olden Days, before you squirts were even a lascivious idea in your old man's groin...  A washday job that was sorta fun was putting the sheets out in the sun on the ironing spreader.

"Ironing spreader? Wozzat?" y'all say...

Back in The Day, there was no such invention as "wrinkle-free" sheets, where your mamas could just dangle the sheets over the line with a clothespin... that was not an option back then.

So us kids would _carefully_ get out the "sorta" folding light framework. When erected in the back yard, it looked like an inverted "V". The framework was outlined with hundreds of sewing needles.

There was one way, and one way ONLY to get the sheets on to the frame:  It took three kids. (Probably why I was born.)

One kid (me, yougest) in the middle, and one at either end at the bottom of the frame. The clean sheet would be in the form of a roll.  We would unroll about a foot more than we needed, and carefully push the cloth into the needles along the bottom edge at our three "stations".

Then my much-older siblings would completely unroll the sheet to immediately attach each upper corner to the frame.

My job was the bottom row of pins.  You did a kinda pull-and-pin, pull-and-pin until the whole sheet was taut.  Then we'd do the other side.

Getting the sheets off was so easy, I never got to do it.  But I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> got a call from a friend who owns a plant nursery earlier, she is culling the greenhouse out and gifted me a truck load of plants today...gonna put the auger on the tractor and drill me a bunch of holes...dinner time...


OUT-fargin-STANDING!

Natcherly, Old Boo just happens to have an auger attachment (I bet it glistens) to put on his spotless tractor...  

A truckload... maintained in a fargin greenhouse...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

good morning 

last day on the roof , putting on the metal roof caps

then it’s lunch at the Senior Center

here is to a better day


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

we really like our electric lawnmower and weed eater

but a car?

fuggit about it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm out. Group hugs. See ya all in the morning, Buddha willing.



Hugz all around!

Gooode morning all ya'll brothers and sisterwomen!  54F @ 70% RH, double gaugus and predicted to reach 80F here.

Got mah tamaters and a couple Jalapeno peppers planted and caged.  I also set the raised bed up with a drip watering system.  Not a big selection at Portland Nursery left this late, but I ended up with Beefsteak and one Morton Hybrid tomatoes.  I was hoping for Habaneras but they were out.

It's late for tamaters and peppers but we had a cold wet Spring here.  Last frost is officially May 11, but it has been under 50F a lot.  If push comes to shove, we will be having fried green tomatoes!

I also put some C-99 and C-99/NL in a wet towel to soak.


----------



## stain (Jun 24, 2022)

100 f again. Picking what corn left by the chickens. First time this has happened. Guessing it's the type of corn grown, a short variety. Cobs close to the ground. Wont be growing it again.

Dam weeds are taller than the corn


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2022)

Well I'm downtown Dallas at the Earl Cabell Federal Courthouse getting ready to board up windows and shit due to protest. Roe v Wade Started right here in Dallas. This is going to be fun


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we really like our electric lawnmower and weed eater
> 
> but a car?
> 
> fuggit about it


The lawn mower would be totally impractical for me. Way too much land to cover. Love my battery powered weed eater. Saves a lot of jerkin' on a rope, trying to start the old gas one.
An electric car? For the kind of driving I do, it would be pretty much perfect. 6.2 mile round trip to the tavern twice a week, and occasional 6-8 mile round trip to town, and the rare 20 mile or so trip to the neighboring town would fit my lifestyle perfectly.
Before I retired? No way in he ll.


----------



## stain (Jun 24, 2022)

These next pics WILL make some sad....


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> ness, I've got a 52" fireplace in the great room and a nice fire pit out back...I burn most in the burn pile, way too much wood for me to burn in a conventional way...I keep the fire hot using the loader...don't know how the front tires haven't caught fire yet...I'm hitting the sack as well, nite folks...



boo you have all type of man toys.  Your place sounds beautiful.  Have fun.  

If your tires caught firer would it be hard to put them out?


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, deary dear...
> 
> Back in The Olden Days, before you squirts were even a lascivious idea in your old man's groin...  A washday job that was sorta fun was putting the sheets out in the sun on the ironing spreader.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool UncaWalt.  Growing up in the 60's was something else. 

Got to run I have a few things to do in the kitchen before the bad heat hits.  No, ac in the kitchen.  

Have fun, pass puff puff pass.


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

ness said:


> boo you have all type of man toys.  Your place sounds beautiful.  Have fun.
> 
> If your tires caught firer would it be hard to put them out?


if and when the tires begin to burn is the time to get off the loader and get away...I've had the loader for 20 plus years, I'm pretty good about dumping the load and getting out of the way...I've got 8 tractors too many, I hope to sell them in the near future...I got a call from a friend here this morning around 7am...I don't get up before 8am so a return call about 3am is in order, paybacks yanno...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

ness said:


> Pretty cool UncaWalt.  Growing up in the 60's was something else.
> 
> Got to run I have a few things to do in the kitchen before the bad heat hits.  No, ac in the kitchen.
> 
> Have fun, pass puff puff pass.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The lawn mower would be totally impractical for me. Way too much land to cover. Love my battery powered weed eater. Saves a lot of jerkin' on a rope, trying to start the old gas one.
> An electric car? For the kind of driving I do, it would be pretty much perfect. 6.2 mile round trip to the tavern twice a week, and occasional 6-8 mile round trip to town, and the rare 20 mile or so trip to the neighboring town would fit my lifestyle perfectly.
> Before I retired? No way in he ll.



All but around 800 driving miles last year were on the Ford electric for us, because we are retired and are mostly getting groceries and thangs.  The 13 mpg Jeep makes it all possible by doing our 800 miles of hauling and long distance traveling.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning Folks




New Personality  Rage Man


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

Dodged a bullet. Thought my day had turned into a shitty one. Long about 11:00, I heard a big BOOM!, and the sound of the AC running was gone, TV dead, and the ceiling fan is slowly winding down.
Went out to talk to the Old Hen and she said everything was off. Gonna be 89 today, and no AC?
Hopped on the ATV and headed down the road to see if someone had hit a pole. Nope. Checked all the transformers on the way back. None looked visibly burned. Stopped off at my favorite neighbors and asked 'em if they had power. Nope. She asked if I'd heard the boom. Yep.
The neighbor next to her was out in her back yard with her new puppy. She said her and her husband were napping and the boom was what woke 'em up. 
Hopped in the van and headed for the other side of the road across the Xway. Substation wasn't on fire. Drove back slow and spotted an old boy sitting in his garage. Pulled in and introduced myself and asked if he still had power. He motioned toward a fan he had in his garage and said he still had it. Asked me if I needed anything like water or whatever. I thanked him and said no. I love the people around here.
Got a call from the Pullet saying that according to Consumers Energy, it was only our road. Lucky me. Claimed they would have it back on by 15:00. Came back home and saw a boom truck pulling up the road. Consumers claimed the power was only out for an hour and five minutes. It was only out for 40! Old Hen took the guy down a loaf of banana bread and thanked him for the quick response.
Just got a text from them stating "Cause: Animal". Guess I'm one squirrel down.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Folks
> View attachment 301179
> 
> New Personality  Rage Man


When do we get to see the "Dude abides" version of Roster's many faces?


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> When do we get to see the "Dude abides" version of Roster's many faces?


I fear he has lost track of who he really is...roster is a good guy but his cybil friends are bothersome...I hope one day he will return and leave his demons offline...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

stain said:


> These next pics WILL make some sad....
> 
> View attachment 301168
> View attachment 301169





 big male ?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 24, 2022)

All of those protestesters


RosterMan said:


> Morning Folks
> View attachment 301179
> 
> New Personality  Rage Man


Handsome AF !


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2022)

Is Roster missing? 

Sometimes when I tried to log in the site the site doesn't let me in.  Message said OOPS something like that.  Does that happen to anyone esle?  

It's going to lighting got to shut of the computer.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I fear he has lost track of who he really is...roster is a good guy but his cybil friends are bothersome...I hope one day he will return and leave his demons offline...


Hey Boo Hope you have a Nice Day


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

ness said:


> Is Roster missing?
> 
> Sometimes when I tried to log in the site the site doesn't let me in.  Message said OOPS something like that.  Does that happen to anyone esle?
> 
> It's going to lighting got to shut of the computer.


Sometimes he does to many drugs and becomes Super Roster


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I fear he has lost track of who he really is...roster is a good guy but his cybil friends are bothersome...I hope one day he will return and leave his demons offline...


Boo do me a favor and look at the pic I posted in MOB thread
I want an experts opinion on something


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Boo Hope you have a Nice Day


you as well roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> you as well roster...


I still have a place in my Heart for you
and would never wish anything bad on you, you are a Brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

All this brotherhood crap is making me thirsty. It's beer thirty in my neck of the woods. Remember, while I'm gone, don't open the door for strangers, and an unwanted touch in the bikini area is a bad touch. Stranger danger.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> All this brotherhood crap is making me thirsty. It's beer thirty in my neck of the woods. Remember, while I'm gone, don't open the door for strangers, and an unwanted touch in the bikini area is a bad touch. Stranger danger.



My thoughts as well.  ha ha


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

I shouldn't have posted that.....I just lost my lunch


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

me too


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I still have a place in my Heart for you
> and would never wish anything bad on you, you are a Brother


I'd be more comfortable knowing which roster posted that...see what I mean buddy...I enjoy rosters posts but not your other personalities...no, no man hugs, we're cool...


----------



## stain (Jun 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> big male ?


4 Females.  In the way of replanting the veggy garden. They were unknown volunteers. So no real loss. I have more than enough that I want to trim up...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd be more comfortable knowing which roster posted that...see what I mean buddy...I enjoy rosters posts but not your other personalities...no, no man hugs, we're cool...


I just have a VERY Weird sense of Humor
If you read too deep you will get sucked in. Never read to deeply \
Thks Boo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Man I hate pulling males still have 3 big males to pull watching to make 100% I already really am I just hate pulling plants


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

stain said:


> 4 Females.  In the way of replanting the veggy garden. They were unknown volunteers. So no real loss. I have more than enough that I want to trim up...
> 
> View attachment 301184


Man I hate y'all lol I hate pulling and killing plants


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Well believe I'm gonna go plant little last plant in a container where I pulled this one from


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

They had a nice root system growing to bad they were males


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Well I'm checking out


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Goodnight everyone


----------



## stain (Jun 24, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Man I hate y'all lol I hate pulling and killing plants


I've got to pull and burn 5 more for russet mites. Pluss stem borers. They are/was my WC clone I love too....


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 25, 2022)

Sitting here vegging away in the Lazy boy and i wasi actually able to get a internet connection....fell down and bruised my old ass but all in all the recovery is slowly progressing forward....hope your all enjoying your weekend...and Boo,..The TBL are pissing me off!!..First beating my beloved NYR,s and now there messing with our hometown boy ..
,Nethan.M.lol..this is one entertaining series!!!....lets see if my way out here in the middle of nowhere location can send a pic...Photo Bio 680 Watt led grow...take care n stay safe!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2022)

stain said:


> 4 Females.  In the way of replanting the veggy garden. They were unknown volunteers. So no real loss. I have more than enough that I want to trim up...


*Life is not fair.    FOUR! (4!) IV!  Volunteer...FEMALES!!!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits. I've been busy as a mother fker at work. Tired as hell 
Oh wait I can't talk to you guys anymore. I'm much to famous. My Wife calls me yesterday and says she seen me and my crew on TV at the Federal Courthouse in Dallas. We were boarding up windows for the Protest on Roe V Wade. Dallas is where That case was started. Anyway I told her to tell everybody to line up and that I would shake hands and sign autographs when I got home.
Okay,,I'm not famous anymore. Yesterday is gone and so is the news  besides nobody wanted to shake my hand cause I scratch my ass too much.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

stain said:


> I've got to pull and burn 5 more for russet mites. Pluss stem borers. They are/was my WC clone I love too....View attachment 301212
> View attachment 301213
> View attachment 301214
> View attachment 301215


Stain Sucks that you say mites 
I have something going on with a couple of my plants very similar to your 1st pic





My tops on 2 plants are tocoing like your here , just the tops no where else 
I scoped the plants and can find no Mites , Have you scoped yours.
Patwi showed me a site where it is saying we have been having extremely high UV Rays coming off the Sun , Higher than normal. I am thinking it may have caused this damage .
What if anything should I look for , no leaf dis coloration or damage ?
Thks Buddy sorry about your plants


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

stain said:


> I've got to pull and burn 5 more for russet mites. Pluss stem borers. They are/was my WC clone I love too....View attachment 301212
> View attachment 301213
> View attachment 301214
> View attachment 301215


Here is the site Patwi sent me to look up UV rays 
St. Louis UV Index, MO 63103 - WillyWeather


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sister women!  62F @ 55% RH, double gorgeous with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 88F.

Made it to the Asian market yesterday and put up three half gallons of pickled Dikon and a quart of pickled spicy garlic.  I also put some Kombu on to soak for miso soup today.

I dug and pulled all the tap rooted weeds from the back yard that the landscapers just cut off at ground level with a hoe, so they quickly come back.  I also dug up a bunch of bamboo that my previous neighbor planted and which has invaded our yard.  Alas it is also trying to push the retaining wall out of its way, so I will resort to poison to get rid of it.

Dinner tonight with a pair of our oldest friends who are about a decade older than me and moving slooooow.  A harbinger of things to come..................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Stain Sucks that you say mites
> I have something going on with a couple of my plants very similar to your 1st pic
> View attachment 301243
> 
> ...





the photo you showed me looked like stains plant and that is why I thought russet or broad mites

but if you scoped the plant and did not see any bugs , I am stumped


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Sitting here vegging away in the Lazy boy and i wasi actually able to get a internet connection....fell down and bruised my old ass but all in all the recovery is slowly progressing forward....hope your all enjoying your weekend...and Boo,..The TBL are pissing me off!!..First beating my beloved NYR,s and now there messing with our hometown boy ..
> ,Nethan.M.lol..this is one entertaining series!!!....lets see if my way out here in the middle of nowhere location can send a pic...Photo Bio 680 Watt led grow...take care n stay safe!View attachment 301238




you are killing it Brother

but over the years , that is what we have come to expect from Mr Reibsi

get well soon Amigo so we can go over to McCabes Famous Ice Cream!

the new owners are friends of mine , Janice and Tim , if you tell them I sent you , they will hook you up with an extra scoop of ice cream!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Sitting here vegging away in the Lazy boy and i wasi actually able to get a internet connection....fell down and bruised my old ass but all in all the recovery is slowly progressing forward....hope your all enjoying your weekend...and Boo,..The TBL are pissing me off!!..First beating my beloved NYR,s and now there messing with our hometown boy ..
> ,Nethan.M.lol..this is one entertaining series!!!....lets see if my way out here in the middle of nowhere location can send a pic...Photo Bio 680 Watt led grow...take care n stay safe!View attachment 301238


Sweet set up and pretty weed Reibsi


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Sitting here vegging away in the Lazy boy and i wasi actually able to get a internet connection....fell down and bruised my old ass but all in all the recovery is slowly progressing forward....hope your all enjoying your weekend...and Boo,..The TBL are pissing me off!!..First beating my beloved NYR,s and now there messing with our hometown boy ..
> ,Nethan.M.lol..this is one entertaining series!!!....lets see if my way out here in the middle of nowhere location can send a pic...Photo Bio 680 Watt led grow...take care n stay safe!View attachment 301238


I'm super stoked to see you able to garden indoor brother ribs, soon you'll be able to navigate the great outdoors...if you weren't so far dutch and I would do a road trip to help you...how's the dogs doing, I'll bet they're anxious to see you up and about...you gettin old my friend, you gotta learn to roll with life, I've adapted on my own terms but I'm still a cranky old goat...so glad to see you post here ribs, the place is a better site for having you here...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Sitting here vegging away in the Lazy boy and i wasi actually able to get a internet connection....fell down and bruised my old ass but all in all the recovery is slowly progressing forward....hope your all enjoying your weekend...and Boo,..The TBL are pissing me off!!..First beating my beloved NYR,s and now there messing with our hometown boy ..
> ,Nethan.M.lol..this is one entertaining series!!!....lets see if my way out here in the middle of nowhere location can send a pic...Photo Bio 680 Watt led grow...take care n stay safe!View attachment 301238


Righteous installation brother!


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 25, 2022)

Good afternoon Misfits....Thank you for the kind words regarding the grow and my aging body,lol...It`s sunny and 28 degrees here which is a nice change from the the last few rainy days...the new room sure beats the old shed i had and there`s 8 Photo Bio 680 watt LED`s in in ,..2 rows of 4...,. we built it last summer and put panda films on the walls but we had recurring issues with it staying up plus the humidity was all over the place so we replaced it with gyprock and added a 18,000 watt split AC....Presently growing 40 Frosted Fruit Cake clones and she`s one gassy / Fuely strain.
I was gifted some seeds from a Fella down under and i`m just starting to try them now....first up will be the PanCakes...germinated 10 seeds and have 8 up and growing.....hope to be around more often and take care n stay safe.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Good afternoon Misfits....Thank you for the kind words regarding the grow and my aging body,lol...It`s sunny and 28 degrees here which is a nice change from the the last few rainy days...the new room sure beats the old shed i had and there`s 8 Photo Bio 680 watt LED`s in in ,..2 rows of 4...,. we built it last summer and put panda films on the walls but we had recurring issues with it staying up plus the humidity was all over the place so we replaced it with gyprock and added a 18,000 watt split AC....Presently growing 40 Frosted Fruit Cake clones and she`s one gassy / Fuely strain.
> I was gifted some seeds from a Fella down under and i`m just starting to try them now....first up will be the PanCakes...germinated 10 seeds and have 8 up and growing.....hope to be around more often and take care n stay safe.
> View attachment 301263
> View attachment 301264
> View attachment 301265


Very nice setup


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice setup brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2022)

Outstanding!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

For Roster ......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

Wish I had a room I could do that too. You going to bed those joints now that they are taped?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sister women!  62F @ 55% RH, double gorgeous with 5 mph wind and predicted to reach 88F.
> 
> Made it to the Asian market yesterday and put up three half gallons of pickled Dikon and a quart of pickled spicy garlic.  I also put some Kombu on to soak for miso soup today.
> 
> ...


What poison do you use?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish I had a room I could do that too. You going to bed those joints now that they are taped?


Figures that a damn painter would worry about the finish!


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

hippie, is hopper a paint by trade...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

I am a finish man. I do tape, bed, texture, paint, wall covering, stain,spray, and custom faux finishes and pretty much anything that's in construction.
I also have been to school for Auto Body and Welding. Loved painting cars and trucks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What poison do you use?



I've been using a glyphosate (Roundup) but am going to add a diclobenil this time (Caseron) to kill the rhizomes.  I've already dug up what I could easily reach.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> hippie, is hopper a paint by trade...


Yep, that's why I was raggin' on him.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the photo you showed me looked like stains plant and that is why I thought russet or broad mites
> 
> but if you scoped the plant and did not see any bugs , I am stumped



I think it is from the heat.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that's why I was raggin' on him.


I was in the trade for 35 years as a license holder...I found coating structural steel to be the most profitable of every aspect of a job...that and polychromatic coatings...I was zolotone certified and banked every minute of it...small world 'eh...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301276



I could live with that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I was in the trade for 35 years as a license holder...I found coating structural steel to be the most profitable of every aspect of a job...that and polychromatic coatings...I was zolotone certified and banked every minute of it...small world 'eh...


Boo I am Zolatone and Polymix certified. Fking awesome knowing you are a professional brother. I went to school to learn Marbleizing. A lot of the Roman Empire Columns were painted to look like Marble by artist


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 25, 2022)

Just dropping in getting back in from some watering and started doing some lst training on a few plants and started supercroping them have been doing a little bit but upped it today since some are hitting 5 to 6 foot already


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 25, 2022)

Hope everyone been having a good weekend have a goodnight everyone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hope everyone been having a good weekend have a goodnight everyone ✌


Good night 2u2 kindbud


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

G'night, shipmates. Tomorrow's another day. Hugs, kisses, and awkward gropes to all that want/need 'em.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

I took a picture of the landscape


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Get your asses up Islanders. 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I took a picture of the landscape
> View attachment 301305



Amazing!  Right outside your window no doubt!

Remember all the work we used do with the camera and in the lab to perfect a shot and now we can take multiple shots with no film or developing costs and photoshop it to perfection.  Good to be us!

Gooode morning Islanders!  70F @ 40% RH, gogeous, and predicted to reach 94F.

Breakfast out with a friend this morning.

I just checked on my beans again and none have popped yet, but only the third day.

I soaked some Kombu kelp overnight and will be making dashi this morning for some Miso soup at lunch.  Dinner out with friends tonight instead of yesterday, so a lot of eating going on today.

My tamaters and peppers have regained their turgence and settled into their new home.  Let the good times roll...............


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Amazing!  Right outside your window no doubt!
> 
> Remember all the work we used do with the camera and in the lab to perfect a shot and now we can take multiple shots with no film or developing costs and photoshop it to perfection.  Good to be us!
> 
> ...


According to some I live in an alternate universe from the Planet called SlipOn


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

On the subject of dirty peeectures, I was poking through the archives and stumbled across this one I took of a clients High Times trophy he won using a WolfWurx, Inc machine and Bertha, one of our Mk VA2' full automatics in final assembly!

Every machine we built had a name before being built, because I refused to build a machine for anyone who didn't love it enough to name it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> According to some I live in an alternate universe from the Planet called SlipOn


I can relate to the alternate universe thang brother, but could you elaborate on the Planet SlipOn.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> On the subject of dirty peeectures, I was poking through the archives and stumbled across this one I took of a clients High Times trophy he won using a WolfWurx, Inc machine and Bertha, one of our Mk VA2' full automatics in final assembly!
> 
> Every machine we built had a name before being built, because I refused to build a machine for anyone who didn't love it enough to name it.
> 
> View attachment 301311


Gave me a woody


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Speaking of a Woody. Thank you Boo.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Speaking of a Woody. Thank you Boo.
> View attachment 301321


Hard to believe she use to be a Man
Damm the Doc are getting good these days


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Well I ate my Chillikillies Now it's coffee and news. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Speaking of a Woody. Thank you Boo.
> View attachment 301321


I second that....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I ate my Chillikillies Now it's coffee and news. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


My Mexican food just came back out


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> According to some I live in an alternate universe from the Planet called SlipOn


As long as it isn't the Planet StrapOn, you'll be fine.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  It's going to be busy today.  Everyone have a beautiful day.  And toke on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Roster still has to use a strap on.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits.  It's going to be busy today.  Everyone have a beautiful day.  And toke on.


You too dear!  Passing left!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

ppp

east coast sour diesel x Ogers Kush and coffee and chocolate cake


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

I just Micro Dosed with my Wife. I've only done it a few times but seems to chill my ass out.
 Drinking my coffee then it's vacuum the fking pool time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ppp
> 
> east coast sour diesel x Ogers Kush and coffee and chocolate cake


A day of rest Big? Or is the young man in you gonna dig a trench today?  Happy Sunday and great breakfast chocolate cake yum


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster still has to use a strap on.


If you saw it maybe there is something you are not telling us !lol


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I just Micro Dosed with my Wife. I've only done it a few times but seems to chill my ass out.
> Drinking my coffee then it's vacuum the fking pool time.


I've started experimenting with micro dosing Cubensis strain and note a subtle difference.  What do ya'll consider a micro dose? 

It gives me restless legs at about 2 grams, so I have been using 0.2 grams.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 26, 2022)

outstanding


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster still has to use a strap on.


Yes Sir The extra small model for you
If the real thing was to ever come into play ,
you would sure not be eating mexican food for a long time


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

mornin folks, gettin ready to punch a lot of holes in the back yard, the tractor auger makes it sooo simple...got lots of plants to inter... 
y'all have a great day, I'm heading back out to get it done...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I just Micro Dosed with my Wife. I've only done it a few times but seems to chill my ass out.
> Drinking my coffee then it's vacuum the fking pool time.


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

mornin folks...rise and shine


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks...rise and shineView attachment 301332


Can I buy two


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks, gettin ready to punch a lot of holes in the back yard, the tractor auger makes it sooo simple...got lots of plants to inter...
> y'all have a great day, I'm heading back out to get it done...


Have fun boo


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Im out more work on the deere


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

I think the filling of the holes may do me in...just hit 90 in the shade...


----------



## Airbone (Jun 26, 2022)

Oooh might have my hands on this!!


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 301330
> outstanding



That's awesome.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I think the filling of the holes may do me in...just hit 90 in the shade...



Better leave it to do tomorrow morning boo It's dangers out there the high of heat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've started experimenting with micro dosing Cubensis strain and note a subtle difference.  What do ya'll consider a micro dose?
> 
> It gives me restless legs at about 2 grams, so I have been using 0.2 grams.


0.5 grams. And take it 1st thing in the morning. Me and the Wife put it in orange juice. Swallow it fast where it doesn't stick to the glass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Setting out back chilling with the misters and fan.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 0.5 grams. And take it 1st thing in the morning. Me and the Wife put it in orange juice. Swallow it fast where it doesn't stick to the glass.


I ran mine through a coffee grinder and loaded them into 00 caps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

How much in a cap? You really need to know where you can adjust if needed brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

How do you think I would react to micro dosing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How do you think I would react to micro dosing?


I've tried different dosages and Big is right. 0.5 is perfect for micro dosing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How much in a cap? You really need to know where you can adjust if needed brother.




i take them both ways , in a cap , and sometimes I just pinch off a piece of a cap or stems , especially when they are blue stems , and just chew them up raw and wash down with some juice

i usually end up eating more than a micro dose which makes the day very interesting

but when I take the caps , it is the right dosage , it’s about .50 or less in a 00 cap

but yeah , the bottom line on micro dosing is one will never feel anything out of the ordinary

the data and research that I’ve read shows promising results for those who suffer from various stages of depression

all I know is if I start to get the blues , I will micro dose for about a week to 10,days and I really feel a lot better


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How do you think I would react to micro dosing?



only one way to find out


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Oooh might have my hands on this!!
> 
> View attachment 301337




$25 dollars a seed?

what is so special about this flavor?


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

FARGIN HOCKEYTIME.....BOO....WEERE ARE YA?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> A day of rest Big? Or is the young man in you gonna dig a trench today?  Happy Sunday and great breakfast chocolate cake yum





well I thought it was gonna be a day of rest but I’ve been waiting for a neighbor to help me pull down about 200’ of split rail fence that we are going to repurpose

he has a bobcat and it will pull out those fence posts no problem

well he showed up today

it took us about 30 minutes to take it all down but I ain’t gonna load it up until tomorrow or the next day lol

so yeah , between that I been pulling weeds , watering plants , feeding critters , and hitting a few golf balls , it has been a good day

smoked 4 joints , had several dabs of BHO , and even had a shot of gin in some ginger beer with a squeezed lemon  , a few mushrooms ,  and of course , started the day with Sumatran coffe and chocolate cake

been a pretty decent day


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well I thought it was gonna be a day of rest but I’ve been waiting for a neighbor to help me pull down about 200’ of split rail fence that we are going to repurpose
> 
> he has a bobcat and it will pull out those fence posts no problem
> 
> ...


 I went fishing.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I went fishing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

pute said:


> A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 301350


I love that pic. We have it framed in our music room


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish I had a room I could do that too. You going to bed those joints now that they are taped?


We didn`t get it painted this round as things were backing up in the veg room that`s  on the other side of the door....will be painting it after this harvest....will treat the paint with that bathroom mold inhibitor...about 1 week out form harvest ...take care n stay safe.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How much in a cap? You really need to know where you can adjust if needed brother.


I've been putting 0.200 mg per cap, which is almost full.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 26, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Oooh might have my hands on this!!
> 
> View attachment 301337


Got it!!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> $25 dollars a seed?
> 
> what is so special about this flavor?


We shall see.
I’ve been looking at compound genetics for a bit for the grape gasoline.
Will send you a couple cuts to try yourself if your interested?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2022)

See ya's in the morning, Shipmates.

XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

I have some celebrating to do.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning misfits. It’s gonna be another beautiful day here. Taking care of the girls this morning everyone hollering for something different so I better have a simi clear head so I don’t screw up. The little freaks are still digging it in their new outside environmen. Looking forward to them having enough roots to put them in their big girl pots (hopefully girls…) I haven’t checked their roots but they still look to little to me gonna give them a bit more time. Hope everyone has a swell day


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)

Looking good Sub.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning Big and all the rest of you Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

Lovely morning again here! Starting out at 68F this morning and predicted to reach 93F with 67% humidity under clear blue skies.

Both breakfast and dinner out yesterday with friends. Dinner at Clyde's Prime Rib with a couple about a decade older than us who continue to move slower and slower, as well as get confused more easily. Sad to watch remembering how vital they were at one time.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally perfected my Miso soup. I have never been happy with the way mine turned out until yesterday, and it was all in the way I was making my dashi. I soaked the kombu seaweed two days this time and it came out perfect!!

It got into the low 90's yesterday and I note my new bee colony had a large number of bees outside the box where it was cooler and a number fanning the entrance. I also saw them congregating around a water weep from one of my sprinkler heads, so I put them out a pan of water with a paper towel floating in it to land on. Now that I understand their problem, I'll come up with something more permanent.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Moanday.  Cutting down a D-99 today. 

Nice looking plant SubG.  Hope she is a girl.

Gotta go and do my Monday morning ritual.....spray for bugs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Moanday.  Cutting down a D-99 today.
> 
> Nice looking plant SubG.  Hope she is a girl.
> 
> Gotta go and do my Monday morning ritual.....spray for bugs.


Have a nice day Pute


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Happy Moanday.  Cutting down a D-99 today.
> 
> Nice looking plant SubG.  Hope she is a girl.
> 
> Gotta go and do my Monday morning ritual.....spray for bugs.




what kind of bugs?

you ain’t got no bugs inside your house

a bug would have to get through 8 door , 4 windows , 5 walls , and 2 garage doors before they even found your tents , not to mention  Mrs Pute and a dog and cat

tell the truth , you are in your basement watching porn!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I have some celebrating to do.


I take it Boo's stash is going down soon?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning, Misfits. Hope you all have a great day and accomplish half of whatcha got planned.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I take it Boo's stash is going down soon?


Yup


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what kind of bugs?
> 
> you ain’t got no bugs inside your house
> 
> ...


Thrips.... constant battle.  Don't know where the come from but if I don't spray they show up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Thrips.... constant battle.  Don't know where the come from but if I don't spray they show up.





I hate those feckers

and aphids too

ive had aphids so bad one year that they killed a half dozen plants , outdoors,of course


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning misfits...It`s sunny and 20 degrees Celsius here....Day 26 of recovery and i`m back on the bike,lol....actually  it`s the only vehicle that i have running atm and it gets excellent gas mileage...Brother flew in from Edmonton so i`m heading out to see him...hope you all have a excellent da...here`s a pic from the GG #4 grow that i ran under the LED`s.....I pulled 9 lbs and 2 ounces from 4 - 680 watt Photo Bios... take care n stay safe.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Thrips.... constant battle.  Don't know where the come from but if I don't spray they show up.


I understand that they can come in the soil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Good morning misfits...It`s sunny and 20 degrees Celsius here....Day 26 of recovery and i`m back on the bike,lol....actually  it`s the only vehicle that i have running atm and it gets excellent gas mileage...Brother flew in from Edmonton so i`m heading out to see him...hope you all have a excellent da...here`s a pic from the GG #4 grow that i ran under the LED`s.....I pulled 9 lbs and 2 ounces from 4 - 680 watt Photo Bios... take care n stay safe.
> View attachment 301370






farging outstanding!


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I understand that they can come in the soil.


Plus I keep my soil in the garage. I think that's where they come from. Spinosad for the win. Once a week rather they need it or not in veg. That way I don't get them in flower.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

I would keep my soil in the basement where it's safe from those little bastutds but I'm not strong enough to carry a bale down 15 stairs to the basement.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I would keep my soil in the basement where it's safe from those little bastutds but I'm not strong enough to carry a bale down 15 stairs to the basement.


Roll it down like a body in a barrel


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I would keep my soil in the basement where it's safe from those little bastutds but I'm not strong enough to carry a bale down 15 stairs to the basement.


Get some used TV boxes and keep them on side when you need to move new bags


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Two five gallon bucketfuls at a whack would be my method.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

Im working on a J Deere L110 42-inch lawn tractor had a bad head gasket
New gasket installed, but very hard unscrewing one of the head bolts. After unscrewing it I noticed what appeared to be metal set paste/metal epoxy on the threaded end of the bolt along with there were tiny pieces of the steel on the threads too.
This head has never been removed and was purchased new, so I gather they repaired it at the factory after someone over torqued it.
OK now just wonder Kohler Engines sells a head bolt thread repair (Bolt) as a single item but no further description
Have you ever heard of a self-tapping steel repair bolt to go into an aluminum engine block, without using a Heli-coil insert.\?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

Nope, but if the local auto parts store can't come up with a helicore, I'd retap to the next size bigger.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, but if the local auto parts store can't come up with a helicore, I'd retap to the next size bigger.


I was trying to avoid that , I found a bolt on ebay that said it was head thread fix it bolt. for 7 bucks I ordered it. If not I will tap it to next size.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, but if the local auto parts store can't come up with a helicore, I'd retap to the next size bigger.


Its 20yrs old and motor is tired so I am not sinking much into it
Its my spare in case my other lawn tractor goes down for a week
I also use it to pull a yard cart instead of pushing wheelbarrow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im working on a J Deere L110 42-inch lawn tractor had a bad head gasket
> New gasket installed, but very hard unscrewing one of the head bolts. After unscrewing it I noticed what appeared to be metal set paste/metal epoxy on the threaded end of the bolt along with there were tiny pieces of the steel on the threads too.
> This head has never been removed and was purchased new, so I gather they repaired it at the factory after someone over torqued it.
> OK now just wonder Kohler Engines sells a head bolt thread repair (Bolt) as a single item but no further description
> Have you ever heard of a self-tapping steel repair bolt to go into an aluminum engine block, without using a Heli-coil insert.\?


I’ve seen many cheats done without helicoil insert including drilling the stud and using Locktite but helicoil is the best for repair imo.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

My L110 FrankenDeere has just shy of 900 hours on it. Deck got tore up using it out in the back field, so I bought a donor Deere off of CL for $100. The deck was perfect, the tires looked good, but the guy claimed he'd thrown a rod through the case. Mighty funny that I could fire it up and drive it up on the trailer. Already stole the deck off of it (bare deck is $375), the seat, ($125) two wheels and tires (God knows), and the front steering linkage. Got my money outta the donor, but there's still parts to be had.
I'd have kept using it 'til it rotted into the ground, but I know the Old Hen doesn't have the ability/desire to keep it on life support, so $4500 later, I've got a X350R. She'll be using that long after I'm gone. I still use the 110. Rides better on my less than perfect spine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301381
> View attachment 301382


Aww, Jeeze! Hopper got his 'script for pecker pills early.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)

No its just wishful thinking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)

My mind says lets go,,,, and my pecker says fk you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Afternoon everyone checked on the plants was supposed to rain this afternoon but nothing so I'll be carrying some water to them and I'll take some pictures ones hit 6 foot and is filling up nice whole nother month of veg too I'll have a few that hit 9 10 foot I think been topping and supercropping them few I tied down I'll update grow journal with pics in a few hours


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301379
> View attachment 301380


Welcome home honey.  Dinners served.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Veggies coming along too


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Welcome home honey.  Dinners served.


Mmm mm mm


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 27, 2022)

Man,  Michigan is just slow to catch up I guess. My tomatoes are just now flowering and my girls are probably a meter tall.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 27, 2022)

Frost is the enemy here early in the season.. as well as harvest season.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Usually ok here in the south my pics and update on the grows up with bunch of pictures


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Usually ok here in the south my pics and update on the grows up with bunch of pictures ✌


 We're getting there.  On a good note,  my blueberries are looking delicious.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> We're getting there.  On a good note,  my blueberries are looking delicious. View attachment 301410
> View attachment 301411


Yea mine are starting to get big updated my grow journal @DavidfromMichigan take a look


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

My little pepper patch and eggplant patch have taken off. I’ve already harvested jalapeños and have little eggplants.
ok no man hand or eggplant jokes…


----------



## boo (Jun 27, 2022)

damn woman, you've got huge thumbs...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

boo said:


> damn woman, you've got huge thumbs...


Nice grip on that eggplant, too.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nice grip on that eggplant, too.


A little to limp of a grip for me lmao


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Well making a crumble apple pie as a late night snack and I'm off to bed got a light rain so in the morning I plan on watering them all with just a quart or so of water and nutrients just as a boost didn't rain hard enough to wash it all the way I'm pretty sure maybe got 1/8 of an inch and that's a maybe


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

And that's a maybe checking on my pie and signing off night misfits


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

20-25 more mins yum


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Night everyone I'll catch y'all tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

G'night, KB. Clock is ticking on me, too.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Right behind you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

Good night, fellow Islanders. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Coffee time and get my ass ready for work


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Good morning 

a wake up tune


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301391



Just thinking of those pop ups the other day.  That was one of my childhood relaxing fun treats after a long day of playing on the beach.  I like the vanilla with fudge chocolate.   fun citie.


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning Hopper.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2022)

Happy June 28th! 58F @ 73% RH. gorgeous with 5 mph winds, and predicted to reach 71F.

Alas, Grayfox's video card died on her computer and is built in to the mother board, soooo I bought her another one like the HP that I recently bought. I hooked it up and await our webmaster sometime today to bring it online and transfer the data. He will also remove the hard drive from the old HP and install it as an auxiliary drive in the new one, so that she continues to have access to everything there. Over seven years old and almost never turned off, so she got good use out of it.

I also picked up some Caseron and contacted my neighbor about their invasive bamboo. As it turns out, they are trying to get rid of it too, so are being cooperative. The owner before them planted it against my best advice, saying that he had it contained in a planter.

Wow, the bees really don't like really how weather. Lots of them took to hanging around outside the hive box to stay cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning Ness and how are you today?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Man ill tell you one thing,,, i am looking forward to my 3 day weekend.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy June 28th! 58F @ 73% RH. gorgeous with 5 mph winds, and predicted to reach 71F.
> 
> Alas, Grayfox's video card died on her computer and is built in to the mother board, soooo I bought her another one like the HP that I recently bought. I hooked it up and await our webmaster sometime today to bring it online and transfer the data. He will also remove the hard drive from the old HP and install it as an auxiliary drive in the new one, so that she continues to have access to everything there. Over seven years old and almost never turned off, so she got good use out of it.
> 
> ...


GW couldnt you just add a Video card? Should have a spot for it. I had to do that and the damn card works much better then the onboard piece of shit anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Big I always did like Hank and his Son.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Made you look.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning misfits.  Hot day coming.  Walk early.  Couple of cups and I am off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey ya screwed up my Made Ya Look joke.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 28, 2022)

I see all kinds of giant big black guy


MechaniMan said:


> I once had the opportunity to try peyote, and I will tell you what that is some really neat stuff. Also makes you see neat stuff.  I wish I knew where to get some more of it, I also recently learned that wild psychedelic mushrooms actually grow in Pennsylvania so next year I'm going shroom hunting.


Just grow the shrooms your self. Simple dimple.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 301160


Just put it in trunk, drive around capital building with gen motor running. My protest for high gas prices!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Ness and how are you today?



Doing good this morning got a lot of water and feeding to do outside and in.  Everyone have a fun day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Yeah i water everyday when i get home. Fking Texas weather has been really hot and humid. I keep a big umbrella over my garden to keep my plants cool enough to fruit.


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301438



O:K WeedHooper that's to funny.


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

good day


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

I sure hope so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

I hope i made some of ya come over and look.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

I got ya Roster. Got Pute too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 28, 2022)

This is the most incredible "survival hut" I have ever seen.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope i made some of ya come over and look.


Azzhole!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Azzhole!


He is trying to be Special


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 28, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone...It`s sunny and 21 degrees here...Had a great day visiting my Mother and older Brother but got soaked in a downpour on the way home.....hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> GW couldnt you just add a Video card? Should have a spot for it. I had to do that and the damn card works much better then the onboard piece of shit anyway.


I was able to with my last HP, but my webmaster says no on this one.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is the most incredible "survival hut" I have ever seen.



Survival hut?? Shit build a windmill throw a TV in the sleeping area and I'd live there lol that's surviving in luxury


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Man everything was going good plants looking great and nothing bothering them I go check them and this tell me what y'all would do what you think I think I was going to leave it and let it recover I'm pretty sure it will I just went and grabbed a bar of soap going to rub it all over trees I think it was deer


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

prob was kb,  I've had issues like that over the years .. I finally sprayed pine sol in an outer defensive perimeter circle .. it worked ..


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Poor plant hope she recovers


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

I put a handful of dirt over the stem of the plant going into the ground after uncovering it a bit and it's just knocked over I believe it will recover in time I'm going to leave it the way it is I believe trying to stand it up will do more harm then good the leaves started turning to grow up to the sun so that's a good sign.... Everyone's opinions and advice more then welcome would hate to lose this big female


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I got ya Roster. Got Pute too.


farger!


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

yeah deer, they eat a bit but never the whole bush and then push right over them on their way .. I've had cows do the same thing , take a bite and then mosey on right thru them .. .. I sprayed the perimeter back then


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah deer, they eat a bit but never the whole bush and then push right over them on their way .. I've had cows do the same thing , take a bite and then mosey on right thru them .. .. I sprayed the perimeter back then


Think it will pull threw should I leave it be that's what I'm thinking thing is nothing was eaten off it like they ran it over going to berry's that are nearby.... I love deer I've saved two baby fawns years ago that their mama's got hit and we're dead on the side of the road and I found them while I was fishing and I would hate to ******* start hunting again but if they damage my plants much more pay back they will feel my wrath I used to be a lethal hunter talking headshots and shooting more years that I should but after having those two baby fawns I quit because they're very cute and adorable at that size and they grow up and turn into monsters The **** with my plants bastards Don't piss me off anymore I swear I'll site in my 270 and take one illegally if they don't leave me alone


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

Cut down, trimmed off the fan and the biggest sugar leaves off of two plants in the last two days.  Yesterday D-99 and today Gold Digger.  Two of my go to plants now days.











Here is an attempt at a close up of the Gold Diggger.....Damit i need a better camera.....won't do close up's.  But the best I can do.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah deer, they eat a bit but never the whole bush and then push right over them on their way .. I've had cows do the same thing , take a bite and then mosey on right thru them .. .. I sprayed the perimeter back then


Spayed with what??? I put soap on all trees surrounding them but I'll do something else really don't want to lose anymore that was my nicest Chem 91 plant


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> The **** with my plants bastards Don't piss me off anymore I swear I'll site in my 270 and take one illegally if they don't leave me alone




yeah .. but back strap tastes good





Kindbud said:


> Spayed with what??? I put soap on all trees surrounding them but I'll do something else really don't want to lose anymore that was my nicest Chem 91 plant




deluted pine sol disinfectant .. not on plants but surrounding perimeter or trail


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Cut down, trimmed off the fan and the biggest sugar leaves off of two plants in the last two days.  Yesterday D-99 and today Gold Digger.  Two of my go to plants now days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice pute ..


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Posted on sick plants and problems I'm pretty positive it will survive but any opinions ideas options etc welcomed but that's the growing game let me smoke one and relax maybe I'll go sit by her and talk to her grow girl repair survive show that deer you can't kill me lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

@patwi 
Think this will work for it the other day has that pine sol smell


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

yeah .. just dilute it .. it will kill the vegetation it covers .. and you don't need brown skid marks surrounding your babies


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. just dilute it .. it will kill the vegetation it covers .. and you don't need brown skid marks surrounding your babies


How much 50/50


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

20/80 .. with 80 being water .. the smell will still be powerful


my forested area I grew in for years was bought up and a home was built .. Our retired county tax assessor/collector bought it.. his whole family are abit crooked


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Alright oops already mixed it I'll put some in a bottle and add water well off to spray I go... How often should I do it every couple days??


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

That plus water hope they leave the area alone


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

once a week .. if you don't smell it when you go out there ,, then spray


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Well a spraying I will go spraying I will go spraying I will go fucklng deer leave my shlt alone spraying I will go lmao


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Humming that while I'm walking to them lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice job Pute. Ill be right over.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Do do do paybacks a bltch and thought of a idea to keep the smell around...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Cut down, trimmed off the fan and the biggest sugar leaves off of two plants in the last two days.  Yesterday D-99 and today Gold Digger.  Two of my go to plants now days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh that's pretty


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Cut down, trimmed off the fan and the biggest sugar leaves off of two plants in the last two days.  Yesterday D-99 and today Gold Digger.  Two of my go to plants now days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm nice job that looks tasty


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Cut down, trimmed off the fan and the biggest sugar leaves off of two plants in the last two days.  Yesterday D-99 and today Gold Digger.  Two of my go to plants now days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have a great camera so just send me a couple lids and I will send you back some great photos

and hey , since I am such a nice fellow , I will even pay the postage


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

hope this doesn't become an arse berry for some .. its a truth though


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> hope this doesn't become an arse berry for some .. its a truth though
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 301510




i am there Amigo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

LoL get inside your house... YOUR NEVER TAKE MY FREEDOM


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a great camera so just send me a couple lids and I will send you back some great photos
> 
> and hey , since I am such a nice fellow , I will even pay the postage


What a deal....can always count on you ..... what is your addy?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Poor plant hope she recovers
> View attachment 301468
> View attachment 301469
> View attachment 301470
> ...


I use irish spring too...!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I use irish spring too...!


Hahahaha well yup me too lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> What a deal....can always count on you ..... what is your addy?





PO Box 13
Bummfvck , Egypt


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> What a deal....can always count on you ..... what is your addy?


Shit I'll take you some good pics pay postage and throw you some extra cash that one bud looked tasty you got PayPal?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> What a deal....can always count on you ..... what is your addy?




hey , arent you supposed to be fishing on such a pretty day , no wind!?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> PO Box 13
> Bummfvck , Egypt


Po box 13 bummfuvk got it lmao what's up with that 13 why you pick that number


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Mmmm nice trout would love to fillet that up


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey , arent you supposed to be fishing on such a pretty day , no wind!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was fishing yesterday.  Cloudy and cool then.....hot mo fo today


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Wear y'all be getting all these fishing hotties pics that one thread was full of them was like dammnm


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I was fishing yesterday.  Cloudy and cool then.....hot mo fo today




sounds like you also got skunked yesterday , I assume?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Wear y'all be getting all these fishing hotties pics that one thread was full of them was like dammnm





calm down , you are still a young man , I cannot speak for the other elderly members , but I sure need visuals , they nourish one’s libido which is optimum health


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> calm down , you are still a young man , I cannot speak for the other elderly members , but I sure need visuals , they nourish one’s libido which is optimum health


Well after that accident and the surgery on my pelvis things have never been the same so yea the feeling I know miss waking up with a hard rod :/


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like you also got skunked yesterday , I assume?


No, caught 7 between the two of us from 6:30 and 9.  All small.  Nothing worth mentioning.  Will be going up to high mountain lakes for the rest of the summer......dog days of summer are taking over the front range lakes.

Will be in a Catch and Release lake then......that is when I will take some pictures of nice fish.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Po box 13 bummfuvk got it lmao what's up with that 13 why you pick that number





we had tattoos in the 60’s that were a righteous 13


a universal symbol of cannabis , the 13th letter of the alphabet M = maryjane , marihuana


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we had tattoos in the 60’s that were a righteous 13
> 
> 
> a universal symbol of cannabis , the 13th letter of the alphabet M = maryjane , marihuana
> ...


Ahhh didn't think about that gotcha


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> No, caught 7 between the two of us from 6:30 and 9.  All small.  Nothing worth mentioning.  Will be going up to high mountain lakes for the rest of the summer......dog days of summer are taking over the front range lakes.
> 
> Will be in a Catch and Release lake then......that is when I will take some pictures of nice fish.




thanks for the photos , some of us desert dwellers live vicariously through you Rocky Mountain Boys

good luck Amigo!

fish on!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ahhh didn't think about that gotcha




stick around son , ya might learn a few things from these senior hippies


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Ok pops lol I'm not going anywhere thinking about doing a little indoor grow in the winter haven't decided yet but I'm sticking around but right now gotta bounce gonna cook up some flounder and shrimp here in a moment waiting on brother to get back with a few ingredients I need


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> PO Box 13
> Bummfvck , Egypt


how are your winters there ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> how are your winters there ?




cold as a well diggers arse in winter


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey I got idea I'm a sucker for good food maybe let's start a food thread I'm always taking pictures of food I cook


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> cold as a well diggers arse in winter
> 
> 
> View attachment 301522
> ...


best snocaine plants i ever did see!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Brother being a slow poke idk why but I'm craving sea food


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hey I got idea I'm a sucker for good food maybe let's start a food thread I'm always taking pictures of food I cookView attachment 301521
> View attachment 301526
> View attachment 301527
> View attachment 301528
> ...


please ...no im fat enough ....!
looks delicious


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the photos , some of us desert dwellers live vicariously through you Rocky Mountain Boys
> 
> good luck Amigo!
> 
> fish on!


Yup, I are a Mountain Man.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey Big KB just called you POPS.......However you asked for it.  Time for a Jacuzzi, Beer and a bowl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> best snocaine plants i ever did see!





check out the trichomes on this Snow Leopard we grew about three yrs ago


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Hey Big KB just called you POPS.......However you asked for it.  Time for a Jacuzzi, Beer and a bowl.




why the mother trucker punk!….


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Decided to cook the shrimp and flounder tomorrow London broil pees and potatoes


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why the mother trucker punk!….


Aww come on man at least I didn't call you old man pops is a sign of respect to me you called me son first like pute said well time to eat some good food


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

Dam that was good ok I got a hour should I really stake that plant up.... All the way up or just some??? Need to know got a hour before dark going to give her some water and got a stake and some string lmk


----------



## Mutlley (Jun 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well a spraying I will go spraying I will go spraying I will go fucklng deer leave my shlt alone spraying I will go lmao


coyote urine may work


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

I've been peeing in bottles I believe between my pee the soap and the pine sol they will get the message I believe tomorrow I'm gonna go around them with fishing line that should help they run into it and get spooked


----------



## boo (Jun 28, 2022)

put a flash bang on the fishing line and the critters will shiit themselves to get away...I just bought 3 for different reasons...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 28, 2022)

boo said:


> put a flash bang on the fishing line and the critters will shiit themselves to get away...I just bought 3 for different reasons...


Where do you get flash bangs aren't they illegal???


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

TOMORROW


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 29, 2022)

You are making it too difficult for God sake.
Put up some posters of Hillary and that will keep animals away....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well a spraying I will go spraying I will go spraying I will go fucklng deer leave my shlt alone spraying I will go lmao


Now _there's_ whut yer ole Unca would call a mood change fer sure. ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we had tattoos in the 60’s that were a righteous 13
> 
> 
> a universal symbol of cannabis , the 13th letter of the alphabet M = maryjane , marihuana
> ...


Again, The Olde Virgin never ever heard of that until this minute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Aww come on man at least I didn't call you old man pops is a sign of respect to me you called me son first like pute said well time to eat some good food✌


Meh.

Peh. 

Feh.

Y'all still have the ring of the potty 'round your hineys.  

Y'all see a bare tit and immediately think "mama" and "breakfast".

One is a coupla months older'n the other, apparently. 

It don't make:  The both of them are still poopin' yellow.

But fuzzle not, younguns... for it is a guy thing.  My mother taught me the difference between men and women -- and how men make a hoopla over the wrong things.

She related the Bible story of Jesus in the manger and the Three Wise Men.  Then she pointed out the miserable male failures involved:

Three Wise Women would have asked directions, and arrived on time.  

They would have helped deliver the baby.

They would have brought practical gifts.

They would have cleaned the stable.

They would have made a casserole

And there would have been room at the inn because they would have made reservations.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You are making it too difficult for God sake.Put up some posters of Hillary and that will keep animals away....



Maybe Pelosi naked..............................



Unca Walt said:


> Again, The Olde Virgin never ever heard of that until this minute.



First time this Olde Slut has heard of it too.  What a sheltered life some of us old (me) and ancient (you) dawgs have lived..................

Merry June 29th all!!  57F this morning at 81% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 73F.

I weeded the courtyard gardens yesterday and dug up more bamboo, as well as added Caseron to the holes before filling them, to address any pieces that I missed.  I also sprayed the foliage of the bamboo with Roundup that is stretching between my retaining wall and the neighbors wall, pushing it over.  Unfortunately, it was the past owner that planted it and the new owners are struggling to get rid of it themselves.

I mixed up a batch of cactus soil using Miracle Grow cactus soil, mixed with pearlite and pea gravel, and repotted Cherie.  She should be good for another couple of years in her new digs.

Alas and alack, my beans haven't popped after almost a week of soaking in a wet towel, and it looks like they are not going to.  Not sure what is wrong but will put my last six seeds from Uni on to soak, to see if they are gone too.....................  Last year I popped six out of six in a few days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe Pelosi naked..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I am pretty sure I have some of those seeds stashed away and I would be happy to send them to you should yours dud out on ya


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am pretty sure I have some of those seeds stashed away and I would be happy to send them to you should yours dud out on ya


Thanks brother!  I'll let you know how my second attempt works out, cause I'll be fresh out of seeds.

I forgot to mention that my webmaster brought Grayfox's new computer online with minimal issues and didn't lose any data.  He also installed the old drive in her new one as an auxillary drive, so it is available as a backup.

Some problem with the new Quicken, in that I didn't notice I was renting it instead of buying it at $104, so we had him remove it and re-install Quicken 2014 which we own.  They did the same thing to Auto Cad, so that I can no longer use the latest one I bought but have to resort to the last 32-bit version that I bought back in the day and actually own.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning Brothers and Sisters. Hope yall have a great day. I am finally back in the office and pretty much caught up on all my projects.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning shipmates. Guess who fell asleep with the computer on with MP on the screen? FBI is gonna think I'm hardcore.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Your MP stands for More Porn not Marijuana Passion.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Didnt know this.

How to Store Eggs in Lime Water - Cackle Hatchery


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Didnt know this.
> 
> How to Store Eggs in Lime Water - Cackle Hatchery


Never wash the eggs if you do this, the eggs have a special coating excreted when the egg is laid


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301572


I literally laughed out loud on that one. Thanks!


WeedHopper said:


> Didnt know this.
> 
> How to Store Eggs in Lime Water - Cackle Hatchery


I knew about the water glass, but the lime water was new to me. Gotta be careful using it, though. I worked around a lot of one eyed plasters. Lime will frost your cornea in a heartbeat. I dug a chunk out of one's eye with my little fingernail (yep, my nose picker). Stuff doesn't take long to do its damage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Really doesnt matter i dont keep eggs that long. My Wife cooks them almost every day.

Hippie......so im guessing sticking my pecker in lime water won't make it last longer and will burn its one eye out?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Okay time to go fishing again.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Really doesnt matter i dont keep eggs that long. My Wife cooks them almost every day.
> 
> Hippie......so im guessing sticking my pecker in lime water won't make it last longer and will burn its one eye out?


might actually make it look better


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2022)

I guess I may as well get in on this fracas. 

Anyone here up to date on CERN?
Ole’ Brown Thumb figures we are all gonna get sucked into a black hole on July the 5th, and end up in another dimension. 
I am trying to remember to keep plenty of weed in my pockets, and a few beans as well. 
I am hoping to end up in a dimension where weed is used as currency.


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice change of pace flower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Flower said:


> I guess I may as well get in on this fracas.
> 
> Anyone here up to date on CERN?
> Ole’ Brown Thumb figures we are all gonna get sucked into a black hole on July the 5th, and end up in another dimension.
> ...






thanks for the heads up flower , I wonder if Bitcoin will be used and if so , I cannot figure out how to take my crypto wallet with me , maybe on a flash drive?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Im


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Building


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Post


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Count.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Yes im bored today. Finally got an easy day at work.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Hope they are paying you well to post on here.....bwahahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

I got one of these on my Red Ryder.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Count.


What is a Post Count?
I always count my buds


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)

Huh? Ya lost me brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What is a Post Count?
> I always count my buds


bwahahaha....sure!


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Yup we said the Pledge of Allegiance and sang America The Beautiful every morning before school started.  God only knows what they do today.....parents are not allowed to know.   THEY SAY IT IS NONE OF YOUR FK'N BUSINESS!!

If my daughter was in school today it would be a private school that I monitored closely.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

Flower said:


> Anyone here up to date on CERN?
> .




It is constantly being tested with higher power settings .. Last week they tested it and within' a few minutes a huge line of energy 40 miles deep was recorded by the earthquake experts across the world and that line of unimaginable energy was recorded under lower Nova Scotia across New York across everything to Missouri and then lower Colorado and popping up around west Arizona .. all in a minute

yeah Flower .. Cern is vile


.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> It is constantly being tested with higher power settings .. Last week they tested it and within' a few minutes a huge line of energy 40 miles deep was recorded by the earthquake experts across the world and that line of unimaginable energy was recorded under lower Nova Scotia across New York across everything to Missouri and then lower Colorado and popping up around west Arizona .. all in a minute
> 
> yeah Flower .. Cern is vile
> 
> ...


Wait what?


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 29, 2022)

Where can I read about that?


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301593


That's ok, because when s*** hits the fan I'm eating people.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

It was 4 different sites .. here's the 1st


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Where can I read about that?



Google it. You will find plenty. I will say, I am not the conspiracy theorist that my wife is, but it still makes you wonder “what if ?”. 
I do know some people I wouldn’t mind seeing get sucked into a black hole.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Hope they are paying you well to post on here.....bwahahaha





gubmint job?

taxpayer money?


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 29, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone...sunny and 25 degrees Celsius here...working away at the grow and it,s tiring to say the least...plants are almost done and thank god for that ..smoking hashish laced joints and i swear that are numbing me nicely.


----------



## Reibsi (Jun 29, 2022)

Here,s a couple of very early but not full on Auto. ..Do they look like the s,,ame?





me strain?


----------



## stain (Jun 29, 2022)

Hot n humid among the oaktre's.... Again lol'

Wacked my knee this morning GOOD!!! In the funny bone spot. OUCH! F M. Ruined my day of working on the house, painting the new siding.  (really need to get it done) So hobbling in the garage cleaning up. I checked the okiedope seeded plant (2/3rds of it ) to see it was dry enough to deseed.       Perfect. 

What a chore. Where's is the tabletop seed thrashing machine???? I want one...

The easiest way I found was to wind clean it. Such a waist letting that frosty chaff fly into the yard. Ended up with 4oz+ of good mature seed an a great buzzzz.

Finger hash has kicked my ars. Knee doesn't hurt till I move lol.

Wana smell my fingers??






just ask


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Here,s a couple of very early but not full on Auto. ..Do they look like the s,,ame?View attachment 301623
> View attachment 301624
> me strain?





yes


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

stain said:


> Hot n humid among the oaktre's.... Again lol'
> 
> Wacked my knee this morning GOOD!!! In the funny bone spot. OUCH! F M. Ruined my day of working on the house, painting the new siding.  (really need to get it done) So hobbling in the garage cleaning up. I checked the okiedope seeded plant (2/3rds of it ) to see it was dry enough to deseed.       Perfect.
> 
> ...








__





						DIY Seed Cleaner Aspirator from RealSeeds
					

DIY Seed Cleaner Winnower Open Source Plans - in use all over the world



					www.realseeds.co.uk


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jun 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for. I can use for the veggie seeds I collect too. Saved and will start gathering up the materials. Have radish and lettuce seed to clean.

Thank you @ Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

stain said:


> Just what I was looking for. I can use for the veggie seeds I collect too. Saved and will start gathering up the materials. Have radish and lettuce seed to clean.
> 
> Thank you @ Tattered Old Graywolf


You're welcome!  You go my brother!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2022)

Nighty night, shipmates. Time to ride that nightmare 'til dawn chases the darkness away.


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Flower said:


> Google it. You will find plenty. I will say, I am not the conspiracy theorist that my wife is, but it still makes you wonder “what if ?”.
> I do know some people I wouldn’t mind seeing get sucked into a black hole.


I don't conclude anything either but I'm a very thorough believer that the effects of mankind resonate farther than their mind can imagine. I don't read into anything too much without studying it. Hence my grow Journal, I feel pretty proud for a first-timer and only because I took the time to learn the skill while holding the wherewithal to join this forum and take experienced advice, "that was no easy decision either" intelligence is the Uncommon Sense that sets us apart.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2022)

Happy June 30 brothers and sisters, a lovely new day in Pacific NW Paradise here this morning at 54F with 93% RH, partially cloudy morning, and predicted to reach 78F.

A mid-morning dental appointment today to have my last two remaining implant screws removed. An upper plate anchored with four implant screws was a nice idea and it worked well when it did, but it was $25K plus exercise that didn't work out, besides the pain and discomfort discovering that.

I gave up and ordered a jar wrench to open jars with. Growing up milking cows, I had a crusher grip and was the person to bring a jar to for opening when all else failed, but to my discredit and dismay, I have lost that as I've aged.

Buddha observed that life was painful due to desire, because it was painful to not have something that you desire, as well as to have something you don't desire, but the greatest pain is to have something you do desire, because everything is fixed in time, so you will eventually lose it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy June 30 brothers and sisters, a lovely new day in Pacific NW Paradise here this morning at 54F with 93% RH, partially cloudy morning, and predicted to reach 78F.
> 
> A mid-morning dental appointment today to have my last two remaining implant screws removed. An upper plate anchored with four implant screws was a nice idea and it worked well when it did, but it was $25K plus exercise that didn't work out, besides the pain and discomfort discovering that.
> 
> ...


Did you always follow Budda, I see Hippie does also Interested......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you always follow Budda, I see Hippie does also Interested......



I first embraced Zen Buddhism in my late 20's through martial arts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Man am i ever looking forward to this 3 day weekend. My old ass is tired.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man am i ever looking forward to this 3 day weekend. My old ass is tired.


Hope it’s a relaxing one for you so you can rest up for more


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope it’s a relaxing one for you so you can rest up for more


he is Old and Over the hill
He just won't admit it


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Brandon is speaking , it is so wonderful how he is planning to save the world Not.................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you always follow Budda, I see Hippie does also Interested......


I'm more of a nudist than a Buddhist. I do believe in Karma, though.

I mentioned Buddha at work one time, and a moron went off on me. "You bow down to a snot nosed kid 'cause he's the Dali Lama?"

"Nope, but you Christians bowed down to a newborn baby in a manger."

"Yeah, but that's different!"

"How?"

End of argument.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Brandon is speaking , it is so wonderful how he is planning to save the world Not.................


Wrong thread, Brother.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Who is Brandon?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Who is Brandon?


Just another senile Old bag of trash someone forgot to take out


----------



## Flower (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man am i ever looking forward to this 3 day weekend. My old ass is tired.



I work four 10 hour days. I get a 3 day weekend every weekend. Btw, I am replying to this from my office.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Huge parade in the city today.  Celebrating the Avalanche winning the Stanley Cup.  They are expecting over 500,000.  I'm  not going anywhere near it.  I have no desire to get near a huge crowd. 

Blind justice is when the neighbors that have been talking behind your back about being a non vaxers come down with covid.  Probably blaming us....ha ha!  Did you hear Fauci just got it for the second time....good to see the masks and vaccines work.

^^^wrong thread....I don't care.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm more of a nudist than a Buddhist. I do believe in Karma, though.  I mentioned Buddha at work one time, and a moron went off on me. "You bow down to a snot nosed kid 'cause he's the Dali Lama?"  "Nope, but you Christians bowed down to a newborn baby in a manger."  "Yeah, but that's different!"   "How?"  End of argument.



There is more than one sect of Buddhism and there are those who worship in the traditional ways, and those of us whom see truth and gain insights from their insightful observations.  Like we are all a part of the one and be here now for instance.

People are still people, and it was also insightful to see two different Buddha sects brawling and throwing things at each other.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2022)

Last time I looked at the statistics, there were over 10,000 different religions in the world with 500 or more followers, one of which is Christianity, which had 32,500 different sects at the time and growing.

Given that everyone believes theirs is the true religion and everyone else is wrong, we are left to our own resources to embrace a scenario that works for ourselves.  Mine recognizes the enormity of the whole, but short on miracles, incense, and ritual.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your MP stands for More Porn not Marijuana Passion.


And that site is shared by the FBI office space in the headquarters.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> And that site is shared by the FBI office space in the headquarters.


I guess You found our leak


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

I give up.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I give up.


You are taking your job way to seriously


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You are taking your job way to seriously


I saw this site go to hellinahandbasket over this sort of crap.

You are right, though.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Didnt know this.
> 
> How to Store Eggs in Lime Water - Cackle Hatchery


We had a root cellar that was actually under the house.  I was always cool in there even in the hottest summer days.  I remember all the canned stuff on shelf after shelf, and the egg boxes with the lime water.  <-- Square, oak tubs.  Each week, some eggs were placed in the tubs.  One side was for putting them in, the other for taking them out.

Beets, potatoes, dried beans, onions, carrots, rutabagas, turnips, cabbage were all in their places.

Something else I remember... I find it hard to believe how utterly _normal_ it was to me as a little kid:  Hanging from a hook in the ceiling was a big ham.  It was sorta covered with a green mold.  When we were gonna have ham, some mold would be scraped off, and a steak was cut from the main body.  I do not know how that worked... but it clearly did.

Modern folks say if you cut the ham, you gotta cut it all up and friginate the unused.  Nope.  All you gotta do is cut off the green mold <-- even on the already cut surface... get that, too.  The ham was always delicious, never any leftovers.

Looked like this, sorta... only our walls were rock.  Note the roots on the cabbage.









HAH!! I can see the usual green mold on the bottoms of the 4 hams in the center.  No big thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Roster......If you dont take what your doing seriously then you shouldn't be doing it. Hippie is doing exactly what he is supposed to be doing,,,keeping this site on track. He was trying to be nice about it brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I give up.


Sorry.  Twice now I have forgotten. _Mea mega_ fargin _culpa_. 

Roster:  Please -- get thy schit tidied up or stay out of the house.  There's tons of room in the barn.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Sorry.  Twice now I have forgotten. _Mea mega_ fargin _culpa_.


No problem, my friend. Ain't none of us perfect, but that doesn't stop us from trying.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Wrong i am perfect and handsome,,,,, and i have to try real hard to be wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

R.I.P. Sonny Barger HAMC.... love him or hate him you got to respect what the man accomplished. May his afterlife be even better than this one was if that's possible.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

You are da man Hippie


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

I just remembered I haven't voted for the BOM yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Ok, done my duty and voted.   Nice entries this month.  Check it out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

^^^^ we are offended by you post....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^ we are offended by you post....


They all Look so darn HAPPY
Whats the other word for Happy?


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

I started to use the "G" word but the "F" word is a better fit.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Good God , I was just thinking if a mass/ooter was to run amuck at a rally such as this
The after effects that would be permeating from it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Roster is Gay.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is Gay.


I am quite the HAPPY Fellow at times 
But I am not a flag waver girlfriend


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301698


looks like you found my pile of unless pics to fill in the PC


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301700


Now if you were this young lady's dad would you want her to dress like that?
Or worse she brings home her boyfriend and bangs him in your house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301701


Needs removable T tops


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301701


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Cool as h.ell isnt it?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool as h.ell isnt it?


How are your plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

The Zkittles is almost ready. Thats the one the dog chewed up and it did pretty good. The one he pulled out of the ground stunted and i got maybe a quarter ounce out of it. It was a little fker but smells really good and very sticky. 
Ive got clones that were sent to me growing right now.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is Gay.


Well, duh?


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301700


If she's gonna drown them puppies, I'll take the one with the brown nose.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

A Rosterfarian


----------



## BillyK (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Big needs one of those for his pet Rooster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Yep. Need to let him know. Wonder what else big is doing with them chickens.  Never kiss a Rooster on his pecker.
Very sad. Roosters and Chickens have peckers.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

I have a feeling this isn't gonna end well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

One cool looking boat though.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

chicken s-hit


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

I told her to look for my cork.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301718


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Yeah i seen that one. Funny as hel.l


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

That looks edible. The chicken, too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Neighborhood is on High Alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Homeland Security Warns the Church Leaders that there is a Credible Threat of Attacks on Catholic Churches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patriots Stay Alert


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

I use to use these Sun Fish/Perch for trotline bait for catfish.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301718


See Weedhopper does raise chickens as well as his tomatoes


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to use these Sun Fish/Perch for trotline bait for catfish.
> 
> View attachment 301731


My Mom Loved a Pan full of them


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Good night, shipmates. Hope everyone had a great day today, and if ya didn't, I hope tomorrow's more to your liking.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

That's all folkes.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301728
> Neighborhood is on High Alert
> 
> 
> ...


Well bring it on mother fockers


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 1, 2022)

It was a pretty good day here and all,s well that ends well ...sitting here staring at the stars again and feeling pretty lonely....rest easy and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 1, 2022)

**** did i do?....cant delete my multiple posting from here...froze up. ..un froze then voila....my connection  sucks..*


----------



## Carty (Jul 1, 2022)

Florida rednecks roll hard...  and when we fix up a 4x4 to play in the muck,  well, it's go big or stay home...

Meet Atilla the Buds play toy he's decided to sell...  one of the biggest in our area and, still has cold A/C...
Here she is sitting next to a full size dually with a 3" body lift on it..  when I walk up next to it the tires come
up to my neck..  He had 2 hot chicks vacuuming it out as I walked up to visit...

Want to see these crazy mofo's in action and somewhere in the mix Ladybug and I are in there too... lol

Go to Youtube and put in  " Canaveral Groves,  Black Hole New Years 2008, 11, etc...   back then it was a big white chevy..

The TV show called  " The Dirty Dozen " about monster trucks are all drivers from here... like big Nick..  a friend of my bro Atilla's ...  mudding out there was great memories back when I could walk real well... doh


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi,,,,,I'm taking it you had a good day. You need to work on your stuttering though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

man I missed out on all the chicken fvckery

bad day yesterday , migraine complete with vomiting

real foggy this morning in my brain and residual headache 

but much improved this morning after some Malt O Meal and coffee

no herb all day yesterday , seems to exacerbate the headache , bummer man

i until I feel better today , I won’t smoke

but mushrooms?

it may be a psychedelic day , gets my mind off the pain lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> **** did i do?....cant delete my multiple posting from here...froze up. ..un froze then voila....my connection  sucks..*


New way for us all to get the Count Up


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I missed out on all the chicken fvckery
> 
> bad day yesterday , migraine complete with vomiting
> 
> ...


Feel Better , we need your azz


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> **** did i do?....cant delete my multiple posting from here...froze up. ..un froze then voila....my connection  sucks..*
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Morning Misfits.  Reibsi, I thought I was seeing double then trpple.  Ha ha.
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Pute you planning on sleeping on the ground, or a Hotel room


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pute you planning on sleeping on the ground, or a Hotel room


If I tried to sleep on the ground you would have to call 911.  The lake is at almost 10,000 ft in elevation and  last night it got down to 37 f.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> **** did i do?....cant delete my multiple posting from here...froze up. ..un froze then voila....my connection  sucks..*


Want me to fix it for ya?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I missed out on all the chicken fvckery
> 
> bad day yesterday , migraine complete with vomiting
> 
> ...


Big i use to have those. It would start behind my right eye and POW right in the kisser. I would throw up and lay down in pain. My last one was yrs ago while i was still in Prison. I use to take a boiling cup of water, drop it in a sock and pull it up over my eye and forehead. Thats how i started stopping them before iit would cause me to throw up. After that they stopped. The sock and hot water helped big time. Dont ask me why because i dont know, Its like the steam from the hot water would take it away. I used a stinger in Prison to heat up the water so you are already a step ahead of me with a stove.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

For those of you who have never been in Prison. This is a stinger. Its how we made hot water for coffee or cooked things in cans.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Carty said:


> Florida rednecks roll hard...  and when we fix up a 4x4 to play in the muck,  well, it's go big or stay home...
> 
> Meet Atilla the Buds play toy he's decided to sell...  one of the biggest in our area and, still has cold A/C...
> Here she is sitting next to a full size dually with a 3" body lift on it..  when I walk up next to it the tires come
> ...


I'd need a ladder to get in and a parachute to get out. 


bigsur51 said:


> man I missed out on all the chicken fvckery
> 
> bad day yesterday , migraine complete with vomiting
> 
> ...


My Mother used to get those. Light and sound were the main triggers. She'd have them for days. Hard for a five year old not to make noise, but I didn't.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For those of you who have never been in Prison. This is a stinger. Its how we made hot water for coffee or cooked things in cans.
> 
> View attachment 301775


You had a fancy one


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

You can also make your own.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You can slso make your own.
> 
> View attachment 301779
> View attachment 301780


Ive seen the second one LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah. Those fkers really come in handy in prison. You could take a big coffee can put water in it and then set a can of chili or whatever in the coffee can, stick the stinger in there and heat the chili and beans up. Add some crackers and you are shiten in high cotten.   Better than Prison slop.
I actually have a recipe i used in prison that my Wife and kids loved when i made it for them.
You take a can of chili, can of roast beef, a small bottle of Pace Picante Sauce, some velveta cheese. Heat them all up,,mix them together. When its all mixed and your ready to eat it, pour in a bag of Fritos and mix in in real good and put it on a bun and make a sandwich. Its fking awesome. Make sure you rince the gravy off the roast beef. You just want the meat. By the way it taste just as good on sandwhich bread.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Pretty hard on jaywalkers in Texas?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah the fkers sent me to Prison twice. I was innocent both times.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

Expect to hear a lot more about human rights in Uganda in the coming years.


.
Uganda discovers gold deposits worth 12 trillion USD


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I love that round. One of my favorites to reload.



Mine too and the same case length as the 44 mag, so can be pumped up if you have a newer gun to shoot it in.  If there weren't all the old 45LC wheel guns around, we would probably be shooting 45 instead of 44 mag.



Reibsi said:


> It was a pretty good day here and all,s well that ends well ...sitting here staring at the stars again and feeling pretty lonely....rest easy and take care n stay safe.



Echo, echo, echo...................



bigsur51 said:


> man I missed out on all the chicken fvckery
> 
> bad day yesterday , migraine complete with vomiting
> 
> ...



Hope you get to feeling better brother!  Have you tried packing your head in ice?

Gooooode morning ya'll! 54F @ 85% RH partially cloudy and predicted to reach 76F.

Oral surgery over, but the Oxycodone gave me a histamine reaction, so I ceased taking it and delt with the pain and itching all night, leaving me tired and sleepy this morning. Hopefully this will be the last time and solve the problem.

It is going to be a challenge eating however, as my gums are too sore to put my plate in and without it, my pockets and stitches are exposed.

A good turnout of big dogs at the park, so Miss Layla got a good workout, as well as scored 10 tennis balls and one knerf football. She is now crashed out napping.

I'm expecting a visit from a friend today, who professes to have a bunch of different samples to show me, soooo things will ostensibly improve before days end.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

I think I'm going to make my Prison Recipe tonight. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
If you want to come over and eat and have never been to Prison,,,,you will need to bring a bar of soap to drop for the initiation fee.
Roster you can get in free since you have already dropped the soap several times.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

He told me he was a virgin.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He told me he was a virgin.......


Told me he was dropping soap before dropping soap was cool.  I asked him when dropping soap became cool,,,he just looked at me and dropped the soap again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Sorry Roster.. Just fking with ya bro. I know you dont use soap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

These are for Roster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Ride in peace ol Sonny.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Want me to fix it for ya?


Please do and thank you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah. Those fkers really come in handy in prison. You could take a big coffee can put water in it and then set a can of chili or whatever in the coffee can, stick the stinger in there and heat the chili and beans up. Add some crackers and you are shiten in high cotten.   Better than Prison slop.
> I actually have a recipe i used in prison that my Wife and kids loved when i made it for them.
> You take a can of chili, can of roast beef, a small bottle of Pace Picante Sauce, some velveta cheese. Heat them all up,,mix them together. When its all mixed and your ready to eat it, pour in a bag of Fritos and mix in in real good and put it on a bun and make a sandwich. Its fking awesome. Make sure you rince the gravy off the roast beef. You just want the meat. By the way it taste just as good on sandwhich bread.
> 
> ...






good recipe

some fellas I knew in the joint could make some good **** with smack ramen noodles

when I would visit them in the joint , the JCees ran the concession stand and I always got the nacho chili hookup..

yep , a stinger and a hot pot

those Cats are pretty smart and creative ….I forgot what they made their tattoo guns out of

but they usually made two guns so when they got shook down the po po only took one gun while the other one was his in a better spot


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine too and the same case length as the 44 mag, so can be pumped up if you have a newer gun to shoot it in.  If there weren't all the old 45LC wheel guns around, we would probably be shooting 45 instead of 44 mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no not in ice , just a plain old cold rag on the forehead and a puke bucket by the bed and I’m good

got to smoke a hooter with Swede and I feel pretty good so I’m gonna hit the garden and get some horti-netting up

so without further ado , OFF TO THE SALT MINES!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Ive done tattoos with just 2 needles tied together with sewing thread and ink of course.


----------



## Reibsi (Jul 1, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone...Its sunny and 25 degrees Celsius...Today is Canada Day up here and it`s a nation wide holiday....Got me some cold Canadian Beer and lots of herb so feel free to drop by the compound...30 days since my accident and feeling pretty good...the leg is taking it`s sweet time to heal and still swells up when i walk on it....hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Good to hear your doing better bro.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Good afternoon everyone...Its sunny and 25 degrees Celsius...Today is Canada Day up here and it`s a nation wide holiday....Got me some cold Canadian Beer and lots of herb so feel free to drop by the compound...30 days since my accident and feeling pretty good...the leg is taking it`s sweet time to heal and still swells up when i walk on it....hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.






cheers!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Please do and thank you.


Done deal, my friend!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Beer thirty. You know the routine.


----------



## boo (Jul 1, 2022)

have you folks heard about the no buy 3rd thru thru the 5th of july...a form of telling the government to fuuck off...keep your wallets in your pocket and spend no money...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

boo said:


> have you folks heard about the no buy 3rd thru thru the 5th of july...a form of telling the government to fuuck off...keep your wallets in your pocket and spend no money...


Yes a gas boycott i guess. Can’t see 3 days doing much tho especially when people would just fill up before or after the three days…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer thirty. You know the routine.


CHEERS


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

boo said:


> have you folks heard about the no buy 3rd thru thru the 5th of july...a form of telling the government to fuuck off...keep your wallets in your pocket and spend no money...


People do not care my friend
No one but a few will do it, everyone these days are too self-centered to boycott like this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

I care but im only one guy.


----------



## giggy (Jul 1, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Good afternoon everyone...Its sunny and 25 degrees Celsius...Today is Canada Day up here and it`s a nation wide holiday....Got me some cold Canadian Beer and lots of herb so feel free to drop by the compound...30 days since my accident and feeling pretty good...the leg is taking it`s sweet time to heal and still swells up when i walk on it....hope your all enjoying your day and take care n stay safe.


Ribs didn't know you got hurt bro. I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Giggy whats up with the throwing up blood brother?


----------



## boo (Jul 1, 2022)

yeah giggy, what's wrong bother...you may be right roster but like hopper, I'm also one man...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

boo said:


> have you folks heard about the no buy 3rd thru thru the 5th of july...a form of telling the government to fuuck off...keep your wallets in your pocket and spend no money...




Well H.ell Vincent Vega ... I'm game

Get urself healthy giggy.
.


----------



## boo (Jul 1, 2022)

you want some of this, come git it...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 1, 2022)

Fellas  I was coughing up the blood in the the crap you cough up that I can't spell. Well I could say lugie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Have you been sick with a cough Giggy? That doesn’t sound good.


----------



## stain (Jul 1, 2022)

WOOHOO got the painting done on the norths side new siding. Now to fix the norths soffit's trim and paint it. Then to the south eve. 

Super piss ed @ UPS. The F'ers tossed a temp sensitive package over the fence and cooked to poor thing in it. Didn't see it till I went to fire up the grill for dinner. Been waiting for years to get said plant. Doubt I'll ever get another chance to get another. MOTHER MOTHER two balled biscuits!!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



fock him with his words about thomas


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 1, 2022)

holy cow  evening all


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

wake up all you mother truckers!

we are burning daylight!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

good morning misfits. Happy Saturday and Forth of July weekend to everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. And I do mean Misfits. Everyone of you crazy fkers belong on this thread.
Yep that includes you crazy ass women too.  Finally bought me and the Wife new phones. Now I gotta get use to useing the mother fker. They are Moto G Stylus 5g.
Much faster than my last phone.
What's even cooler is they gave me this Wifi Box that all I do is set it by a window and plug the fker in. Now I can have Wifi without a fking streaming company. Spectrum is about to get a call to go fk their selves. Don't need their modem and router anymore. Plus Spectrum cost me 70 bucks a month and this thing is only 50 bucks and has faster internet speeds .
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 2, 2022)

Gooooode morning brothers and sisters of the mist and sacred herb!  57F @ 85% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 72F.

I missed our usual Friday breakfast out because my gums were too sore to install my upper plate and had to settle for Yogurt, with soup for dinner.

[email protected]#$%^&*() I paid $105 for UPS to hand deliver a plant cutting in one day and they just tossed it over the fence in 100F+ temperature, where it wasn't discovered until possibly too late.

The "friend" scheduled for a visit yesterday to share samples, failed to show and said he tried to call and got no answer, but no record of calls on any of our four phones, so I call **.  He has a history of flakey, so no big surprise that once stoned he loses track.

Today is my son's 53rd birthday, but he is too far away to have a party and nothing else on the calendar, so let debauchery begin.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

Let me know how that Moto G works out for ya. I'm currently using a Moto Z4 and have been happy with it. I've always had Motorola phones, from the first brick phone to the last flipper before I got into the smarty-pants phones. The learning curve between each was minimal.  Wife and kid always had Apple phones. Yuck.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning Misfits. And I do mean Misfits. Everyone of you crazy fkers belong on this thread.
> Yep that includes you crazy ass women too.  Finally bought me and the Wife new phones. Now I gotta get use to useing the mother fker. They are Moto G Stylus 5g.
> Much faster than my last phone.
> What's even cooler is they gave me this Wifi Box that all I do is set it by a window and plug the fker in. Now I can have Wifi without a fking streaming company. Spectrum is about to get a call to go fk their selves. Don't need their modem and router anymore. Plus Spectrum cost me 70 bucks a month and this thing is only 50 bucks and has faster internet speeds .
> Yehaaaaaaaaa


OK question
Will the Moto Hub allow you to get internet service wirelessly to computers and Smart TV's 
where by eliminating the need for a cale modem or router? I pay like 50 dollars a month to my cable company. (but I also have a phone service in home through them?)


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

Must be hard growing up as this guy


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

We all feel like that Lobster at one point


----------



## stain (Jul 2, 2022)

Smoking HOT for the next 2 weeks with the UV index in the extreme category . Every day over 100f.... So up n out early, napping between 2-6pm. Then back out till late. 

Making coleslaw for the 4th and smoking bacon wrapped pork tenderloin. 

I think someone asked what variety of cabbage we grew. Bonney hybrid. Average weight was 12lbs. Solid heads that are sweet.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301853


more truer words were even spoken ....


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

Work in the grow is done.....light day.  Time to cut the grass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK question
> Will the Moto Hub allow you to get internet service wirelessly to computers and Smart TV's
> where by eliminating the need for a cale modem or router? I pay like 50 dollars a month to my cable company. (but I also have a phone service in home through them?)


Already using it on all my devices including streaming on my smart TVs. This thing is fking awesome. Works off the towers just like your phone. Plus you don't need a modem and a router. Easy peasy setup brother.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa￼


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Building


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Post


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Count.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Yep


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Im


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Fking


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Stoned


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

I can do the same with my Moto Z, but it eats the battery up pretty quick. Do you leave your phone plugged in while using it for a hot spot?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

This is there newest phone and it holds a charge really good. Haven't used it as a hotspot. They gave me there new WIFI box. Got all my devices hooked to it. Streams fast as hell too and cheaper then fking Spectrum Internet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

I gotta read up on this stuff. I'm tired of commiecast and their ripoff prices.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Count.


Hippie and hopper talk about their jobs here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I gotta read up on this stuff. I'm tired of commiecast and their ripoff prices.


I'm with Metro/TMobile. I have 4 phones. Cost me 130.00 a month. Unlimited Data and 25GB of Hotspot. The Wifi Box is 50 a month. So I pay 180 for 4 phones and Wifi.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm through Verizon. Probably screwed.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

I just up graded to another Motorola  as well. It is ok.  Camera isn't near as good as my old Samsung. 

Off to the fishing store....son in law just got here....later


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

My camera works pretty good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My camera works pretty good.
> View attachment 301905


Yes it does too


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 2, 2022)

Imma off to bed .good night my friends and good night buddy.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

I just told this to Mrs Pute and got b-tch slapped


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

Good Night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm not far behind ya. Good night, shipmates.


----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

Getting sprinkles this morning. Going to make it beyond a miserable muggy day. 

Starting off with chopping down about 10 more volunteer plants.  Trimming up the revegged plants. Taking a few cuts of the ones that look and smell good. Weed eating and mowing till it gets unbearable....

Coffee is kicking in. Time to make a deposit and do some paperwork.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Getting sprinkles this morning. Going to make it beyond a miserable muggy day.
> 
> Starting off with chopping down about 10 more volunteer plants.  Trimming up the revegged plants. Taking a few cuts of the ones that look and smell good. Weed eating and mowing till it gets unbearable....
> 
> ...



Good morning, sounds like it’s gonna be a weed day at your place


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is there newest phone and it holds a charge really good. Haven't used it as a hotspot. They gave me there new WIFI box. Got all my devices hooked to it. Streams fast as **** too and cheaper then fking Spectrum Internet.


I only use my hot spot when I don’t have WIFI. Don’t forget to turn it off when you are done as it runs up your cel phone bill really quick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Yeah I hardly ever need to use Hotspot. And yep Keep it turned off if your not using it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

I have a Hot spot that is just right


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a Hot spot that is just right


I’m sure you do…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Too early for that shit. Hotest spot I want is coffee in a cup. Yeah so I'm getting old.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Getting sprinkles this morning. Going to make it beyond a miserable muggy day.
> 
> Starting off with chopping down about 10 more volunteer plants.  Trimming up the revegged plants. Taking a few cuts of the ones that look and smell good. Weed eating and mowing till it gets unbearable....
> 
> ...



what are you trimming up on the re vegging plants. All four of my outside plants are revegging one has big buds already and isn’t revegging as much. The other three have tiny buds and are revegging a bit more. I figure I’ll be trimming some of that stuff off eventually


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy cloudy day in Paradise starting at 59F @ 78% RH and predicted to reach 69F.

Some quality time uncluttering the office yesterday and now I have way too much paper to shred with our office shredder, so may take to a professional shredder.

I potted some cactus cuttings yesterday and await with bait on my breath to see if they root. I had to put them places Melissa our cat can't get too, because she will without fail investigate anything new.

I was finally able to wear my upper plate and had some solid food last night (pasta). Hee, hee, hee, looking for good things soft to eat, so I also whomped up a batch of Creme Brule, but haven't tried it yet. 

Got a pot of kelp soaking for Dashi to make a freezer batch of Miso soup.  Hardly worth all the work for one bowl.

I'm going to try to have breakfast out with friends this morning, if they see my text early enough after rising.


----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> what are you trimming up on the re vegging plants. All four of my outside plants are revegging one has big buds already and isn’t revegging as much. The other three have tiny buds and are revegging a bit more. I figure I’ll be trimming some of that stuff off eventually


Once they return to veg they are branchy. I trim them up to the top of each main branch. That way they put all the effort to that top. Will get before n after pics to show.

pic from earlier of one starting to re veg.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice bushy plants bro


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Getting sprinkles this morning. Going to make it beyond a miserable muggy day.
> 
> Starting off with chopping down about 10 more volunteer plants.  Trimming up the revegged plants. Taking a few cuts of the ones that look and smell good. Weed eating and mowing till it gets unbearable....
> 
> ...






don’t you just love Oklahoma humidity?

what a difference between 98 degrees with 15% humidity vs 98 degrees with 90% humidity

but hey , you know that , you lived in Colorado a long time ago , I remember them days , stopping by your place in Ellicot and smoking a doob


----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> what are you trimming up on the re vegging plants. All four of my outside plants are revegging one has big buds already and isn’t revegging as much. The other three have tiny buds and are revegging a bit more. I figure I’ll be trimming some of that stuff off eventually



Before trim









butchered but will recover with big buds.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Starting off with chopping down about 10 _more_ volunteer plants


Dear Lord... Gimme strength.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Damn stain, volunteers!  What have you got going on purpose?  I wouldn't want that humidity..... especially while working out in the sun.  Unbearable!

Gonna be a hot one here....no humidity though.  Fortunately I will spend the morning and part of the afternoon doing a dry trim in my basement...69f down there currently. 

Coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm trying to grow shit and he is chopping stuff down.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Dang it , 1st signs of WPM this morning , 
and my real trees have white gypsy moth nest now


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm trying to grow shit and he is chopping stuff down.


Ha ha.  Some how it just isn't fair.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Damn stain, volunteers!  What have you got going on purpose?  I wouldn't want that humidity..... especially while working out in the sun.  Unbearable! Coffee.



this one and it's a volunteer too.... Camra fogged up to bad when taking pics of the others.


----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dear Lord... Gimme strength.


Don't cry...it will pull out of it...


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You are making it too difficult for God sake.
> Put up some posters of Hillary and that will keep animals away....


Whoops! I Almost posted a whopper.

Bubba


----------



## stain (Jul 3, 2022)

Can feel my arteries already clogging up... but dam n it looks GOOD!! Having red Okra with it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice bushy plants bro


Not anymore
still nice but not bushy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Can feel my arteries already clogging up... but dam n it looks GOOD!! Having red Okra with it.View attachment 301980
> View attachment 301981



never had red okra. Looks nice


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2022)

Flower said:


> I guess I may as well get in on this fracas.
> 
> Anyone here up to date on CERN?
> Ole’ Brown Thumb figures we are all gonna get sucked into a black hole on July the 5th, and end up in another dimension.
> ...


I for one, welcome our july 5th black hole sucking. Yes, weed and beans in pockets. Wait a minute, all those rapture movies show the clothes left behind....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the heads up flower , I wonder if Bitcoin will be used and if so , I cannot figure out how to take my crypto wallet with me , maybe on a flash drive?


Yes, have a look at the Nano wallet.  All safe and secure.  a little tiny bit larger than a flash drive, has a window and some buttons.  About a hundred bucks.  Its is safe and untouchable.  It can be lost or destroyed, and as long as you have access to your individual 24 word key.  don't lose that.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> That's ok, because when s*** hits the fan I'm eating people.


That's the way I feel driving to work every morning.  Idiots in 90K-!00K cars all in the downtown gumball rally.  I drive a Mazda and will kill both of us!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 301689


There is one episode that deals with "domestic vilence" an arguing couple.  Andy keeps getting called out by neighbors complaining about their arguing and plate throwing.

Andy makes the couple come down and practice being nice to each other, but no one is happy.  He also tries to calm down Opey and his friend who are playing loudly by paying them to be quiet.  But friend quit coming over. Opey said his friend rather play loud than have a nickle. Then Andy got it.

 He drives out to the couple's house who were fighting.  They are calm, but unhappy.  So Sheriff Andy riles them up until they start yelling and throwing plates again.  He drives off, and another episode ends happily ever after.  Couple yelling and screaming away, but happy in back ground.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Can feel my arteries already clogging up... but dam n it looks GOOD!! Having red Okra with it.View attachment 301980
> View attachment 301981


Purdy!  Do the reds taste different than the greens?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301998


I know i repeat myself but ***
Gary Larsen is a genius


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

always one of my favs


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Don't cry...it will pull out of it...
> 
> View attachment 301979



my befores are not as bushy and the revegging is mostly coming out of the budsites. There are a few sucker stems inside the plant I can remove but mostly giant old fan leaves I’ve let hang on because I like the look of them not much new knarley growth in the center most on the budsite areas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Looking good Sub.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Man it's fking hot. 101 in the shade. Good ole Texas weather.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

And I don't wanna hear how cool it is up north.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man it's fking hot. 101 in the shade. Good ole Texas weather.


Getcha some AC


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm naked. Okay so I'm lying.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

I love Texas even if it's hot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

So hot The trees are whistling for the dogs


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

it's so hot when I piss on a rock it steams...100% humidity today...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Yeah well my rocks bigger then yours and it puts out so much steam,,,,,,where was I going with this..
Yep I'm stoned.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

so hot I saw  the squirrels in the park fanning their nuts


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah well my rocks bigger then yours and it puts out so much steam,,,,,,where was I going with this..
> Yep I'm stoned.


yeah, but my feet get soaked when I piss on my rock...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> And I don't wanna hear how cool it is up north.


85 with a mild breeze. Currently 70 in front of the TV.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302008


Aye Carumba !


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, but my feet get soaked when I piss on my rock...


Humm…


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

much more petite and more to my liking...


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


that lttle one must not be cheap!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> much more petite and more to my liking...View attachment 302016


Im speechless over that ,and Im never speechless....


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

...I'd surely help he unload the washer...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> ...I'd surely help he unload the washer...View attachment 302021


I now have something to say . Mine eyes have seen the glory ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

stain said:


> this one and it's a volunteer too.... Camra fogged up to bad when taking pics of the others.
> 
> View attachment 301978


<>The sound of my heart breaking<>


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Can feel my arteries already clogging up... but dam n it looks GOOD!! Having red Okra with it.View attachment 301980
> View attachment 301981


My Fabled PC has turned into a real Southern Belle (clang-clang, you all).  She makes fried okra that is reminiscent of the fried clams we useta get a half-century ago in Howard Johnson's...  Only much better.  

She has a rule:  You _run_, not walk from the garden to the stove when you pick okra.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Morning Islanders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks Boo for the eye openers.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm still not sure how to take this picture. But I figured Roster would like it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302071


One for everyone of us


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

The Bandit couldn't afford the gas so he switched cars.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm still not sure how to take this picture. But I figured Roster would like it.View attachment 302073


Da Biotch be Hairy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Funny ass swimsuit. Bet she got lots of looks and laughs.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

She is Beautiful
Shame she ruined herself with tats


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

I love tattoos on women. It's sexy as hell.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

Must be Nice for a while having a Trophy Wife, but the novelty wears fast if she has nothing but looks.
I prefer a woman with a brain, decent looks , and able to carry an intelligent conversation myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Must be Nice for a while having a Trophy Wife, but the novelty wears fast if she has nothing but looks.
> I prefer a woman with a brain, decent looks , and able to carry an intelligent conversation myself.




You must live in Indiana .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Pretty is as pretty does. There are lots of smart loyal beautiful woman. I know because I married one.
But I get what Roster is saying. Looks has nothing to do with it though.If you Marry for lust you will be divorced sooner then later. I married my best friend. We also made a deal before we got married. Divorce would never be an option. We would work thru whatever came up.
We have stuck with that and it's worked out great for us.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pretty is as pretty does. There are lots of smart loyal beautiful woman. I know because I married one.


You missed my point


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

I have dated professional models , and thk God I never married one.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

I Bought US


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

I have been with lots of Topless Dancers. I wasn't looking for love.
And the Male models you dated doesn't count.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have been with lots of Topless Dancers. I wasn't looking for love.
> And the Male models you dated doesn't count.


All the topless Dancers I ever knew were Lesbians or major drug addicts.
Hope you got checked out afterwards .
Have you ever had a man suck you off?
Oh I forgot you did time . LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

Im stopping because this is going to get ugly


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

Ahoy, shipmates!



Unca Walt said:


> She has a rule:  You _run_, not walk from the garden to the stove when you pick okra.


City folks will never know how the freshness of veggies makes all the difference. I grew sweet corn, and from the time it was picked 'til the time it was ready to eat was 15 minutes. Stuff was so sweet it would hurt your teeth.


WeedHopper said:


> The Bandit couldn't afford the gas so he switched cars.
> 
> View attachment 302075


My oldest friend bought his 'Yack' as soon as they came out. Couldn't stop bragging about its "radio tuned suspension". Saw it two weeks after he picked it up from the dealer. Front end damage, two busted mags, and two flat tires. It was way too much car for his driving abilities. I smiled and told him, "Looks like your radio tuned suspension went off channel."


RosterMan said:


> She is Beautiful
> Shame she ruined herself with tats
> View attachment 302080


The tats don't bother me. The silicone titties are a turnoff, though. I likes 'em real.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

Nope,,never was into men. And what fking bars were you in? Might want to find one with a little class. You sick bastard.
By the way. I wasn't in Prison that long. You watch to much TV.
And why do you think it's going to get ugly. You mad about something.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope,,never was into men. And what fking bars were you in? Might want to find one with a little class. You sick bastard.
> By the way. I wasn't in Prison that long. You watch to much TV.
> And why do you think it's going to get ugly. You mad about something.


Me Mad not at all Bro, Just good clean fun Right?
Friendly banter, what is some banter between friends 
As long as I do not always get the shaft.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

I have had my share of dancers , air heads , druggies, and most losers.
But I never bragged or was proud of it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm very proud of it. I didn't have to spend my money like the other Morons. I was a bouncer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have had my share of dancers , air heads , druggies, and most losers.
> But I never bragged or was proud of it.


I just liked hippie chicks. Those gals were fun, knew what they wanted, and knew how to please.  ☮


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm not getting involved....not gonna end well.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

way to much info Delete


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm not getting involved....not gonna end well.


Thats what I said but it just keeps going and going LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Must be Nice for a while having a Trophy Wife, but the novelty wears fast if she has nothing but looks.
> I prefer a woman with a brain, decent looks , and able to carry an intelligent conversation myself.



Hear, hear, as well as a pleasing personality and nice tits and ass


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I Bought US


So did I. You lost me there.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

This is my kind of woman.  A little hippie.....a little redneck.  Never a dancer and tits are real.  Took one look at her and have spent my whole adult life with her.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy fourth of July Passionate brothers and sisters!

Starting off at 55F and 85% humidity with 5 mph breeze, cloudy morning with gorgeous afternoon and predicted to reach 74F.

Breakfast out with friend who has prostate cancer and whose last scan continues to show high PSA and appears to show it may be in one of his ribs as well. He is recovering from surgery and has worked rigorously hard at exercise to regain his continence and doesn't want to undergo radiation to address the latest issues, because the side effects will take him back closer to square one again.

He has decided not have radiation and to wait and see. His surgery could still be affecting his PSA and his rib could be from a previous injury that he doesn't remember. If it is bone cancer, it means it has metastasized, so radiation of his prostate and his rib will have little effect. He would rather have a short quality life than an extended one with side effects and discomfort.

He is of course doing a lot of introspection and he was actually in such a combative argumentative mood that we crashed head on almost immediately, but to his credit after I called him on it, he relaxed some and we had a pleasant visit and breakfast. I'm guessing my social consciousness may suffer as well when it falls upon me to face the same sorts of issues.

My second batch of Miso soup turned out splendid too, so looks like I've finally got my Dashi dialed in.

My young neighbor to the north graciously came over and dug out the rest of the bamboo in my back yard that we could get to. He also gave me the OK to pour Caseron in the crack between his contoured block wall and my poured retaining wall where the bamboo is squeezing through and tilting the retaining wall over. Technically that is on his side, but under a planter and patio so he can't get to it, and I wanted his permission before moving to Operation Scorched Earth to save my wall.

Well my tamaters and peppers are doing well, but none of my beans I had on to soak sprouted and it has been long enough after I added the rest of Uni's seeds, that it is clear they are no longer viable. Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!1 Rip Uni and thanks for the ones from the same batch last year, where 100% sprouted, with half being luxurious females.

Got some new beans enroute from over the hill and far away that I may pop a couple of, even though it is now late enough I will have to build a plastic cover for them to ever stand a chance of finishing outdoors before the rains bring on the powdery mildew and botrytis.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302071


God bless America!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> This is my kind of woman.  A little hippie.....a little redneck.  Never a dancer and tits are real.  Took one look at her and have spent my whole adult life with her.
> 
> View attachment 302087


Very Noice !


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

Whoo, doggie! Gotcha a keeper there.  

Tell the truth; did you see her commit murder and blackmailed her into marrying you?


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats what I said but it just keeps going and going LOL


Sometimes fun can get out of hand ..... History is our best teacher.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Sometimes fun can get out of hand ..... History is our best teacher.


Like I said all in good fun
But we do go right to edge .


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Sometimes it gets out of hand and you regret it later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

Not me! I'm just a big ole sweetheart!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th people , and remember be careful out there 
I have seen hands and even heads blown off by these fireworks available today.
The best was a 12inch mortar failed to ignite, guy looks down the tube and blam-o head was gone.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Sometimes it gets out of hand and you regret it later.


Already did , I called in a clean room crew


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not me! I'm just a big ole sweetheart!


You are the dangerous one Im sure


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not me! I'm just a big ole sweetheart!


Just keep doing your reach arounds and everyone will be your friend LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)

It's all good. We can fk with each other and have fun. But we do need to keep our families out of it because that can go bad really fast. Especially our Wife's.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> This is my kind of woman.  A little hippie.....a little redneck.  Never a dancer and tits are real.  Took one look at her and have spent my whole adult life with her.
> 
> View attachment 302087


Gorgeous.

I have known only one woman on earth in the biblical way.  And only after we got married. <-- That was not easy for either of us...

Best move I've ever made. This was taken on our 8th anniversary.





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And here is Witchie-Poo at age 80.  Note her hair has never been dyed... she has never gone gray.  Most ricky-tick supernatural.  I've never heard of this phenomenon:






LATE EDIT ADD:
HAH!!  Herself just came in and saw this. I read her the previous paragraphs and asked her howcum she doesn't go gray like humans do.

"I don't know.  But like my mother said, I am the "first daughter of the first daughter for seven generations of the Hay Clan."

Her Clan Tartan:


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> I have known only one woman on earth in the biblical way.  And only after we got married. <-- That was not easy for either of us...
> 
> ...


Dats a beauty too ...!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

While I am at it, she had two younger sisters.  Both had gray hair at age 30.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I just liked hippie chicks. Those gals were fun, knew what they wanted, and knew how to please.  ☮





you and me both Brother

i have been living with one about 10 yrs now


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

Well, there's one nice thing about the condition of the economy; Usually, the fireworks go from just before sundown clean to two or three o'clock in the morning of the fifth. Haven't heard one for at least two hours. With the cost of food and gas, nobody's got the money to piss away on fireworks that have gone up in price by fifty percent. 
Hope everybody had a good and safe fourth. Happy Birthday, America!

Good night, shipmates.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Still going off strong here.  Scaring the s-hit out of my dog.  

Good Night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)

For those of you that don't know. Mexicans where involved in the American War of Independence. Few Americans are aware of Mexicans, Spanish, Native Americans, French, Cubans, Puerto Ricans and Freed African Slaves all fought for The United States of America. Led by General Bernardo de Gálvez of New Spain (modern day Mexico), considered in The United States as hero of the American Revolution, a man who marched to the right of George Washington that historic July 4.

Mexican silver helped financed The American War of Independence. When the British withdrew its currency from the colonies. Continental Congress adopted the Spanish dollar (pieces of eight) as the official currency. 

In 1779, 220 Solders of New Spain (Capital Mexico City) reached what is now St. Louis before 1,200 Brits and Indian allies did - defeated the enemy and chased them back to Canada. That was followed by brilliant and strategic victories at Baton Rouge, Louisiana, Mobile Bay, Alabama, the Bahamas and the Mother of all Battles at Pensacola, Florida where 1,400 soldiers of New Spain defeated the largest British fortress on the Gulf of Mexico. General Bernardo de Galvez also took 45 ships with men to Yorktown where he placed them under the command of General George Washington. So our forefathers stand side by side with George Washington.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

Well, I fired off the last of my gunpowder.  The cops did NOT show up with more powder...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That's a pessimist's view.

The evening turned out like none I have seen in several decades.  Earlier, my neighbor came by to 'splain that eleven families had pitched in for fireworks.  They parked their trucks and cars in his side yard and had a humongous pool party all day. Musta been 15 little kids...

He asked me if I could present the opening salvo of the fireworks with my cannon.  O joy.  O rapture!  I was so pleased to agree.  What he din' know was that I would include a big susprise...

It was getting pretty dark out and they had set up a whole bunch of big firework racks. I couldn't see how many of those racks, but what I could see was incredible. Our property line has a thickly covered wire doggie fence, but just the part I could see through the foliage on my side was about a hundred feet of standing racks.

My susprise:  I positioned the cannon close to the fence lined up with a gap in the foliage.  Pointed (sorta) at them. The nearest person was about 100 feet away and the way I had it lined up, nobody was anywhere near directly in front of it.

Stuffed ALL my gunpowder for one shot only.  Poked a torn-up towel in the barrel and tamped it in with a wooden broom handle.

I put an 18" fuse in the touchhole.  It would take about 30 seconds or so to burn down, so as the party was going on over there, I lit it and took my WWI trumpet (my step-father was a bugler in the War) far to the left, blowing it and shouting:

"Everybody hit the deck!"  (blows trumpet staccato) "Final warning!"  People at the party were looking way over at my racket...

...and the world stopped.  KRAK-*BOOOM!!*

An enormous cloud of white smoke covered their party for 200 feet.   Matt (my GI neighbor hosting the party) filled the following dead silence with a huge "WHOOOP" and shouted:

*"Let the battle commence!"*

For more than an hour, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc sat in our back yard watching more than ten thousand dollars' worth of REAL fireworks going off.  It looked like daylight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For those of you that don't know. Mexicans where involved in the American War of Independence. Few Americans are aware of Mexicans, Spanish, Native Americans, French, Cubans, Puerto Ricans and Freed African Slaves all fought for The United States of America. Led by General Bernardo de Gálvez of New Spain (modern day Mexico), considered in The United States as hero of the American Revolution, a man who marched to the right of George Washington that historic July 4.
> 
> Mexican silver helped financed The American War of Independence. When the British withdrew its currency from the colonies. Continental Congress adopted the Spanish dollar (pieces of eight) as the official currency.
> 
> In 1779, 220 Solders of New Spain (Capital Mexico City) reached what is now St. Louis before 1,200 Brits and Indian allies did - defeated the enemy and chased them back to Canada. That was followed by brilliant and strategic victories at Baton Rouge, Louisiana, Mobile Bay, Alabama, the Bahamas and the Mother of all Battles at Pensacola, Florida where 1,400 soldiers of New Spain defeated the largest British fortress on the Gulf of Mexico. General Bernardo de Galvez also took 45 ships with men to Yorktown where he placed them under the command of General George Washington. So our forefathers stand side by side with George Washington.





except Pancho Villa , he cut off them gringos ears for messin‘ with him


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

For puppy-dog owners... He wants to swim, too.  REALLY.


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

Morning.  I did it again....partied to hardy.  Mrs.Pute wants to walk.....I want to recover.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2022)

That pup would not be denied!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

Sorry I have


pute said:


> Morning.  I did it again....partied to hardy.  Mrs.Pute wants to walk.....I want to recover.


I drank to much Gin almost spent the night at emergency room.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)

I am putting that bottle away, I had such bad PVC's and then nights sweats so bad it felt like I came out of pool and climbed right into bed, sheets were soaked.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I am putting that bottle away, I had such bad PVC's and then nights sweats so bad it felt like I came out of pool and climbed right into bed, sheets were soaked.


Bladder control problems?   

Just kiddin', Bro. Sounds like ya damn near wet brained yourself. Guy's gotta do that now and then so he remembers why he doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

So that it is what it was, that should mellow you out for awhile....ha ha


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I am putting that bottle away, I had such bad PVC's and then nights sweats so bad it felt like I came out of pool and climbed right into bed, sheets were soaked.



But think of the prestige!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2022)

Fireworks illegal here in Portland and yet air quality had been reduced to moderate by this morning from smoke and the park next door is littered with spent fireworks.

Miss Layla hasn't shown any loud noise sensitivity until this year, and she slept next to my side of the bed panting heavily, where I could lay hands on her for reassurance. Reassuring to know that she comes to me when frightened, instead to running amuck in a panic.

A lovely cloudy morning in Paradise here this morning at 61F @ 77% RH with showers predicted and predicted to reach 72F with a 2-mph breeze.

Some quality time cleaning the bamboo out the crack behind my retaining wall that it created and pouring it full of "Die Muther" (Caseron). Alas I gave part of my bag to my neighbor for his side of the fence, so ran out and had to buy another bag.

I also had to clear a fresh crop of tap root weeds from the back yard but have to be making progress. One of my peppers are starting to bud and the tamaters are putting on foliage.

Still waiting for the jar wrench that I ordered, but who says desperate old dawgs can't learn new tricks. I soaked the recalcitrant lid in water, and it came off easily.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My Fabled PC has turned into a real Southern Belle (clang-clang, you all).  She makes fried okra that is reminiscent of the fried clams we useta get a half-century ago in Howard Johnson's...  Only much better.
> 
> She has a rule:  You _run_, not walk from the garden to the stove when you pick okra.


Are you picking okra from the neighbors gardens again?  That will be two toothbrushes please....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm still not sure how to take this picture. But I figured Roster would like it.View attachment 302073


There is something wrong with this, but at least its female.....I think.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

They're turning CERN back on today. It's been off since 2019.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

july 4th 2019,  .... sorry no pics of 4th since then


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)

Time to go fishing again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302188


I remember teasing my sister's hair with a fork one time, to poof it up for her.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning misfits been mia I know tied a few on


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 302225


My dad used to build all kind of custom bikes grew up running around a motorcycle shop Ive seen a lot but that's new lotta work building that


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jul 6, 2022)

Hope one day they make a song about me dammit some of y'all will remember them


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 6, 2022)

Happy July 6th brothers and sisters! A lovely new morning in Paradise at 64F and 91% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 73F.

More sorting through old files, recycling and shredding.

I took the Jeep to Jiffy Lube because I couldn't find my filter wrench and not only had to endure their pushy sales but got nicked $55 for an oil and filter change. Wowza!!

Grayfox received a 200-word letter from a 73-year-old tenant asking her to ask me to open her kitchen storm window for ventilation, so I made an appointment to do so, but when I arrived exactly on time, she was on the phone yaking non-stop, as she was when I left. Her only words to me when I arrived and knocked, was, "come on in. There was no goodbye or thank you when I left after removing the lower storm panel, verifying the window itself operated properly, including the lock and security pin, and that the screen was in good shape.

When I get home there was a lengthy rambling phone message that she was sorry she was on the phone and that I did it all wrong and I needed to come back. I delayed calling her back until I had expended all of my choice expletives and had cooled down enough to be civil, and then did so on the speaker phone with Grayfox present both as a witness and to keep me civil.

I had to repeatedly interrupt her rambles off to neverland and return to the subject. It was also clear she wasn't listening to anything I was trying to communicate, sooo I finally stopped her again and said, "Can you or can you not operate your kitchen window to get ventilation?" When she said yes, I said, "Call me when you want the storm window panel replaced. Will that work?"

She said yes and I said, "Good, talk to you then", concluding the conversation. I've never had to operate a storm window for any of our tenants until now, but I cut her slack because of her age. I hope her mental state doesn't further deteriorate, because I don't have enough extra to go around and am five years older.

A bright new day that started on an upbeat note with a wake-up nuzzle and snuggle love in with Miss Layla! Cleaning ladies today, so it looks like a fun morning at Fernhill dog park for the pup and a gorgeous day for frolicking there!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy July 6th brothers and sisters! A lovely new morning in Paradise at 64F and 91% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 73F.
> 
> More sorting through old files, recycling and shredding.
> 
> ...


That is one of the problems when owning apts and renting
The good tenants get old and go senile or get sick, and you as the Landlord are in a hard place.
Where do they go, if they nhave no other family and even then the Family does not want their problems.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning.  Cooler day here today.  I will take it.  Every winter I promise myself I won't complain about the heat.  Every summer I can't wait for fall because of the heat....guess I am hard to please.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Cooler day here today.  I will take it.  Every winter I promise myself I won't complain about the heat.  Every summer I can't wait for fall because of the heat....guess I am hard to please.


Glad I never worked for you LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Glad I never worked for you LOL


Looking back I was a demanding employer.  I micro managed everything. I actually expected 8 hrs work for 8 hrs pay.  If you were loyal and productive I paid well.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

^^ that is why me and the younger generation don't get along...no work ethic.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2022)

Get y'all's asses to work. Fking Misfits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning shipmates. Hurtin' like a big dog this morning. Back is trying to tell me my days of sitting on a barstool for two hours twice a week are over. Sorry, Mr. Back, but that's the only social thing I do. I'm hopin' it's the humidity. 71 degrees and 81% humidity might be the ticket.

Got the big dollar Deere back to the dealership, and the dude started working on it while I was there. Think he might have fixed it, but time will tell. Jeep's put up, Deere's put up, trailer's locked up, and I ain't doin' shit for the rest of the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2022)

Pute I worked as a Service Writer for a couple yrs at a Chrysler Dealership. Hated that god damn job.
Wouldn't even answer a phone when I got home because that's what I did all day long is listen to ppl ***** about their fking vehicles. Could have told them Chrysler sucked if they had of asked. Would have sent the to a Chevy dealership.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute I worked as a Service Writer for a couple yrs at a Chrysler Dealership. Hated that god damn job.
> Wouldn't even answer a phone when I got home because that's what I did all day long is listen to ppl ***** about their fking vehicles. Could have told them Chrysler sucked if they had of asked. Would have sent the to a Chevy dealership.


What was your hrs/ro? Guide= 2.5. Parts to labor radio? Guide= 80¢.  CSI?  90 or better.....bet you are tired of hearing that s-hit....ha ha!


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh, don't commit any warranty fraud it will come back and bit us in the azz......make sure all your I's are dotted and T's are cross on those warranty tickets in case of warranty audit.  

Wasn't it a lovely job?


----------



## stain (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Cooler day here today.  I will take it.  Every winter I promise myself I won't complain about the heat.  Every summer I can't wait for fall because of the heat....guess I am hard to please.


I'm the opposite. Love the winter (easy to stay warm) hate the heat. Today will get to 103f heat index 107-115f. Up n out at daylight. built a gate, fixed a weedeater on wheels. Moving the water hose from garden to garden. Done for the day with outside work besides moving water hose.

Leftover bacon wrapped pork loin sammach for lunch. Even taste better today...

Live streaming AJ and a nap is next.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Wouldn't even answer a phone when I got home because that's what I did all day long is listen to ppl ***** about their fking vehicles.

@ Hopper how do you think I felt after 40 years....I had to listen to New and used sales complaints/ service customers  and worst of all factory fks.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

stain said:


> I'm the opposite. Love the winter (easy to stay warm) hate the heat. Today will get to 103f heat index 107-115f. Up n out at daylight. built a gate, fixed a weedeater on wheels. Moving the water hose from garden to garden. Done for the day with outside work besides moving water hose.
> 
> Leftover bacon wrapped pork loin sammach for lunch. Even taste better today...
> 
> Live streaming AJ and a nap is next.


I can't take the cold or the heat like I use to. Getting old is lovely.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

Old Hen bought a brand new Buick shortly after we were married. Had nothing but problems with it. Final straw that made her go nuclear was when the tape player (separate from the radio) took a dump for the third time. She got ahold of the head honcho for the northern section of the US. She got his corporate number from work (She worked at Buick), and he made a call to the dealer. Dealer arranged a meeting with her and the honcho. She got there before the big wig showed up, and the owner of the dealership called her into his office, stuck his finger in her face, and to her NEVER to call cooperate again. She told him to get focked just about the time the head honcho walked in.
Dealer says, "I don't know what she's bitching about. She's only had the car back to us three times" and pulls out three invoices from his files.
Old Hen laughed and pulled out HER folder that had over 20 invoices. She told the corporate honcho that the last time she had it in for the tape player, she left a couple of tapes so they could try it out. They stole the tapes! 
Corporate honcho thanked her and told her things WOULD be taken care of. Wife walked out of the office and got to hear part of the dealer (Blaine Buick) getting his ass reamed big time by the big wig.
Within two years, the dealership went belly up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Wouldn't even answer a phone when I got home because that's what I did all day long is listen to ppl ***** about their fking vehicles.
> 
> @ Hopper how do you think I felt after 40 years....I had to listen to New and used sales complaints/ service customers  and worst of all factory fks.


Your a better man then me. I would have ended up killing someone.
When I quit that job I started my business so I guess it was a good thing. It pissed me off enough to start my own business that worked out really good for me.


----------



## boo (Jul 6, 2022)

afternoon misfits...just getting home, been a long day...I was reading pute's comments about the lazy generation...I got super lucky and found a 32 year old man from honduras that's been working steady here for the last week...always happy, smiles all day while he works his azz off...did plumbing, pressure washed for 4 days and seems to love every minute of it...he spent the day cleaning up the part of the yard where the hot tub is...sure saved me a boatload of work and pain...


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 6, 2022)

nice pics Weed Hopper keep up the good work


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

Pleasant dreams, Shipmates.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2022)

good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Good morning Big and the rest of ya'll brothers and sisters!

62F @ 90% RH, mostly cloudy here, and predicted to reach 75F.

We planted some Lavender for our bee colony, and I fed the tomatoes and peppers some Alaska fish fertilizer to uplift their spirits.

A few sprinkles yesterday, but we are mostly on a drying trend as the summer advances, so time to turn on the sprinkler system and dig out all the heads. I also have one control valve that is weeping and needs rebuilding or replacing. More research needed.

I have the new raised garden on a soak system and am watering manually using the ancient tried and true, stick my finger in the dirt moisture content gauge.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Wouldn't even answer a phone when I got home because that's what I did all day long is listen to ppl ***** about their fking vehicles.
> 
> @ Hopper how do you think I felt after 40 years....I had to listen to New and used sales complaints/ service customers  and worst of all factory fks.


I'm listening to youse guys, and I can see how awful that hadda be.

But at least _you knew what you were doin'_.

My job was one quantum leap higher in "awful".  I was the last guy in a chain that went from a customer with a weird computer glitch/problem/crash to the Field Engineer and then through two more levels of engineers before my phone rang.  Oh, and rang that sumbitch did, no error.

A sampling:

1. Berlin: The Germans figured the could dump their Big Iron, and just gang a bazillion PS2's and save a ton.  Well, their systems would not stay up for more than a couple hours.  What was I gonna do about it?

2. Stockholm:  The Swedies bitched that whenever they typed a capital T, it was underlined. And ONLY a capital T.   (OBTW:  PS2 keyboards all over the world were in the country's language.  Lookit some Nordic stuff mit der O's with slashes, umlauts, etc.) What was I gonna do about it?

3. Washington DC:  A whole seven story building would have every PS2 computer fail simultaneously every now and then.  What was I gonna do about it.

I have many more, but these will suffice to give you chills if you were in _my_ spotlight.

I. Was. The. Last. Desk.

If it got to me, no one else on the planet Earth could solve it or be responsible for it.

*1. Berlin:* I told the penny-pinching Krauts that Big Iron is called BIG FUKKING IRON because it has sumpin' called "error correcting code" <-- This means everything is double-checked by the Big Iron before it is processed further.  It detects all anomalies and fixes them and then continues processing.  PS2's are PERSONAL computers.  They may blink, so the user just retypes or reboots.  No big thing.  But they are not designed for, nor are they intended to be used for running military radar data.  The analogy I used to get it through their bean-counter arseholes was they were using motor scooters in series to pull a freight train.  Oh.  And I told the head bean-counter:  _"You don't get what you don't pay for."_

*2. Stockholm:*  I'll come back to this one. It is my second-best.

*3. Washington, DC:* My crowning glory.  I went to the company.  Naturally, I could not do the standard Field Engineer request to "show me the fail" since nobody fargin knew when the place would shut down.  And the time and day varied.  Jeez.  So I wandered floor to floor, observing a blue jillion of our wildly popular PS2's, all humming along.  I checked the electrical source into the building, and the distribution method. No probs.

Third day in, I was walking down a hallway, and heard cussin' all over.  Yup.  All my babies had barfed and pooped. I walked over to a top floor window, thinking. Probably thinking about jumping out, since I was Not Permitted To Fail. <-- We are talking about a nascent, eventually billion-dollar enterprise.

Since I was so high up, I idly was looking at the roof of an old building across the street.  I saw huge antennae and weird electrical stuff.  I asked the guy escorting me what that building housed.

"It's the US Naval Obseratory."

I almost peed my pants with a wild idea.  I went downstairs, across the street, and began asking questions.  They were very open and helpful.

When I explained what was going on across the street, a bespectacled professor-type said, "Sounds to me like your equipment is susceptible to our beamed satellite bursts." Seems when a satellite is at a certain azimuth, the beam goes off.  That accounts for the "random" times for PS2 fartings.

I kissed the guy's shoes, the path he had walk to get to me... and ran out.

I told our bazillion-dollar customer what his problem was.  I also told him that the fix was to get his building tempested. <-- Faraday cage.  Not as expensive as you think.  Best thing is that the company guy thought I walked on water, since apparently I had just saved HIS ass.  He wrote a glowing letter of the Second Coming of Unca Walt to my boss.

Now to:

*2.  Stockholm:  *I was two days from my early retirement at 51 when this one came in.  I dunno if you guys know how an electric keyboard works... but I know I don't.

The stinkin' Swede keyboards always put this T whenever they typed "Thor".

I hadn't the fargin foggiest possible notion as to how to even start.  No more than you reading this do.  Remember:  This was in the Olden Days.

Soooo...  I left a message on my phone:

*"If you have unsolvable issues with the PS2, you have reached the infamous Last Phone.  However, it appears I am not here and never will be again.  May God have mercy on your soul."*

TINS


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

No wonder^^^^^ you turned out this way


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

I use to crawl down into cesspool systems and scrub them with acid without a suit, and I hate when the phone rings to this day


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Faraday cage. I keep one in every vehicle I own. Might just want to drop off the face of the earth, and my smarty-pants phone doesn't have a removable battery. Phone goes in the bag, nothing gets in, and nothing goes out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm listening to youse guys, and I can see how awful that hadda be.
> 
> But at least _you knew what you were doin'_.
> 
> ...


OK, where do I send my 40 cents to?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I use to crawl down into cesspool systems and scrub them with acid without a suit, and I hate when the phone rings to this day



Yeah, that leaves a terrible taste in one's mouth, doesn't it?



Hippie420 said:


> Faraday cage. I keep one in every vehicle I own. Might just want to drop off the face of the earth, and my smarty-pants phone doesn't have a removable battery. Phone goes in the bag, nothing gets in, and nothing goes out.
> 
> Oh, and FJB.



I keep the electric Ford's key fobs in a Faraday cage, after an unexplainable car burglary in our driveway.  No break-ins since.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Help posting on sick plants figured it out


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, where do I send my 40 cents to?


I'll go even as high as 50 cents if you help me pronounce the words


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

Another walk in the books. Getting a trailer hitch installed on my truck today. Son is getting tired of driving every time we take the boat out.  Fine with me he's too anal. He's afraid something's going to fall out of the boat or the boat is going to come unhooked from the truck.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Another walk in the books. Getting a trailer hitch installed on my truck today. Son is getting tired of driving every time we take the boat out.  Fine with me he's too anal. He's afraid something's going to fall out of the boat or the boat is going to come unhooked from the truck.


Wussy LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, where do I send my 40 cents to?


Gotta luv this place...  

Funny thing is, what got me into that job was becuz (at home in my trailer) I invented a fuse/circuit breaker that would trip and freeze the circuit it was in at 500 picoamps.

What that did was enable the guys with the Scanning Electron Microscopes to actually see the frozen-in-place chip-level dendritic growths BEFORE the circuit failed. Looked like Jack Frost onna window.  So analysis of the dendrites (hitherto impossibobble to do because they burned up) showed what they were made of and how to fix the problem.

Since I was working there, they automatically owned the circuit (fine with me).  As a reward I got a Dinner For Two at Skitch Henderson's restaurant Bird & Bottle.  Saved the company $4.6MM the first year.

That got me transferred from Big Iron to the design/ME group for the brand new PS/2 with bleeding edge Microchannel.  The rest is histoire'.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gotta luv this place...
> 
> Funny thing is, what got me into that job was becuz (at home in my trailer) I invented a fuse/circuit breaker that would trip and freeze the circuit it was in at 500 picoamps.
> 
> ...


So you are saying due to your invention it lead to the further development of the PS/2 Games that so many darn kids are learning 1st person shooting and becoming non empathetic.....?
No wonder we are having so many mass shootings lately .


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2022)

*"Descent"*  What a neato game.  I had it on 3D on my PS2.  The 3D sets are not for sale anymore.  I think they may have triggered some epileptic types. Wish I still had it.  Better than IMAX by far, since you controlled what you did next instead of just watching.

Watch at least the first six or seven minutes with the sound up... and imagine you are the pilot of the one-man spaceship flying along underground in a mine.  But you are doing it with IMAX vision in *pure 3D in high resolution*. 

As you progress along, your onboard 'puter builds a 3-D map.  Look at the screen at 5:00 in, showing where you have explored.

You have to do a lot of real thinking as well as flying.  Kewl.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

I used to love video games......addicting.....spend my time on here now days


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to love video games......addicting.....spend my time on here now days


I wish they had video games that we would play LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2022)

Remember Ping Pong? The first video game.

In *October 1958*, Physicist William Higinbotham created what is thought to be the first video game. It was a very simple tennis game, similar to the classic 1970s video game Pong, and it was quite a hit at a Brookhaven National Laboratory open house.

*The Magnavox Odyssey, known as the first console video game system, was released in 1972 and offered a game of table tennis, or Ping-Pong*. Atari founder Nolan Bushnell created Pong, his version of this concept, as an arcade game


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2022)

I played this one all the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Asteroids was my favorite. Spent many an hour and drank a lot of beers playing it at the bar.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 7, 2022)

I for one have never played a video game...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I for one have never played a video game...


Me too, they have never kept my interest we didn’t have them as kids and I was into other stuff when I got older. My youngest grandson (10) wants so bad for me to be interested in his Nintendo switch game too. He explains it to me in such detail too…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Had a food truck up at the local Wallyworld, so the Old Hen brought home corn dogs. No greasy curly fries, so I made my own. Yum.
Ain't gourmet by any sense of the word, but munchies are munchies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

G'night, shipmates. Eyeballs are burnin', back ain't happy, and tomorrow's another day if'n it gets here.
Hope to see ya all in the morning. ☮


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302345



Some of my favorite video games there....thanks for the memories.  I could get through all 9 keys on pac man.  Just had to know the pattern.  Donkey Kong and misstle comand we're on the list as well.

Still do the hand and eye thing....9-ball and ling pong.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember Ping Pong? The first video game.
> 
> In *October 1958*, Physicist William Higinbotham created what is thought to be the first video game. It was a very simple tennis game, similar to the classic 1970s video game Pong, and it was quite a hit at a Brookhaven National Laboratory open house.
> 
> ...


The game was called, "Pong".  I had one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I for one have never played a video game...


Now that susprises the heck outa me.  Although I 'spect you missed something you'da liked.

One of the benefits to the game player was greatly increased hand-eye coordination.  Even logical thinking <-- for that was the primary part of many of the _non_-arcade games.

One game I had that my son Puck and I played as a team was so complex and fun and often _timed_ segments we got so drawn in, we had a fargin school notebook recording known data <-- Constantly referred-to.  It took us about a month to get to the end.

So we got the next one -- same result:  Logic, attention to detail, excitement, adrenaline, planning, and mostly flat-out fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Morning Islanders. Laying here checking my messages before I gets my ass up and ready for work. Lazy bastards,,,get your asses to work.
No time for video games.
I like playing spin the bottle but I had to quit because Roster kept showing up with his eyes closed and lips puckered up wanting to play.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember Ping Pong? The first video game.
> 
> In *October 1958*, Physicist William Higinbotham created what is thought to be the first video game. It was a very simple tennis game, similar to the classic 1970s video game Pong, and it was quite a hit at a Brookhaven National Laboratory open house.
> 
> ...



I played Pong a couple times and a bike racing game once with grandsons, but I've never had any real interest in video games.  I did good at Pong and my grandsons cleaned my clock racing......................  Next day I whipped all three grandsons fencing foil, and taught them to knap obsidian blades and valentines, so I figure we're even.

I wonder what their grandsons will be teaching them and vice versa........................??

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  62F @ 86% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 67F.

Breakfast out this morning at Gravy with Grayfox and friends. 

Invited to a roundtable discussion of Mystery Oil and the Medusa Stone in Eugene Sunday, so reviewing old records.  A party afterwards with good folks, good food and a sampling of concentrates provided by various labs in attendance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

good morning all you Cool Cats

lots of rain yesterday and day before , an anomaly around here

will be spraying the plants this morning as a preventative 

and then it’s over to the county seat to meet up with some more seniors and eat some orange chicken

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> lots of rain yesterday and day before , an anomaly around here
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day plan. The plants loved the rain I’m sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like a good day plan. The plants loved the rain I’m sure.





the rain was great!  

1-2 inches!

but not so much the pea sized hail and 40-60 mph wind gusts

but yeah , we will take the free water any day!

here is to a wonderful weekend!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Rain? What the fk is that? Im fking melting


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Morning.  Gotta walk again before it gets to hot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Hot,,,,Colorado is not hot ya big sissy.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Yup....63 here now....that is why I walk now.  Today's high will climb to the mid 90's.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Yeah that 90f must be tough.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

So are you bragging cause it is hotter than h-ell in Texas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah that 90f must be tough.


90F and no humidity is the perfect day to me…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

pute said:


> So are you bragging cause it is hotter than h-ell in Texas.


No,,,just giving my buddy shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

This girl on the left reminds me of Leah Remini on the right from King Of Queens


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Time to go fishing again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

The first one's got enough fanny to keep Roster's spank bank happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

I told her to stop sneaking up on me.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

All the women makes me feel spunky....then I remember I have to cut the grass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Yup, you are right Hopper.  Colorado ain't hot.  Nice and cool outside.  I am taking a break anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Hey Big, is this your backyard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

pute said:


> All the women makes me feel spunky....then I remember I have to cut the grass.


Just got mine done. I'll spunk for ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 8, 2022)

fugg her and the boat she left home in...bet you wanna hear the anthem now biitch...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Keep your hands off my swimming coach.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 8, 2022)

Lets see if Joe remembers @joeb631a


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Ahhh fk it I might as well get stoned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

Some kinda glitch or something.


----------



## boo (Jul 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some kinda glitch or something.


yup, gotta love it hopper...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

Just thought if I lost y’all I would actually miss some of you  glad you’re back


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

The Island is forever. Long live Misfit Island!


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

I will drink and smoke to that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

Stoned to the bone and ready for a nightmare or two. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  61F @ 78% RH and partially cloudy here and predicted to reach 77F

Off this morning to help a friend tow his toy hauler to Portland from over the hill and far away and getting ready for a roundtable in Eugene tomorrow on Mystery oil and Medusa diamonds, followed by a shindig.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2022)

98 today and 103 tomorrow 

time to release the hounds!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 98 today and 103 tomorrow
> 
> time to release the hounds!


At least make sure they have shade and water, if not a cooling bath.............


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Stoned to the bone and ready for a nightmare or two. See ya all in the morning.







Where am I?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

I found Kindbuds Video


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Did we move the call center again?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Happy Saturday to everyone who’s everyday isn’t Saturday like mine . Cloudy this morning. Fed the flower tent before the hubby woke up. Plan on hitting the outside plants with bloom nutes since all of them are blooming as they reveg. Maybe they will concentrate on blooming more than vegging If I do. Just trying anything at this point to outsmart them…. Hope everyone has a swell day!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Morning Misfits. I'm fixen to mow my yard before it gets too .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. I'm fixen to mow my yard before it gets too .


Stay hydrated hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

My wifes sister was staying over a few days


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Looks like everyone is getting ready for a hot one.  I gotta figure out why my trailer lights don't work.  Turn signals and brake lights work but when I turn on the head lights ....nothing.  Farg...always something.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like everyone is getting ready for a hot one.  I gotta figure out why my trailer lights don't work.  Turn signals and brake lights work but when I turn on the head lights ....nothing.  Farg...always something.


Since everything works except for your parking lights, the issue is either with a ground wire or with that specific wire function. Often when one function isn't working, it is due to a bad ground connection, so I recommend checking that first. You will want to make sure that your ground wire has a bare metal to metal connection that is free of corrosion or debris.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

If the Ground wire is bare metal to metal Check the brown wire from truck to make sure it has power.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Thanks Roster...now I am confused.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Roster...now I am confused.


!st thing is make sure the ground wire is super clean where it attaches to the metal of trailer .
Then check any splices in the ground going back to your trucks trailer plug.
If that does not help the problem. Look at the trucks trailer plug (4 wire ) and find where the brown wire plugs into it and use a multimeter to see if you have 12 volts coming out of it. 
Red meter line goes into the trucks plug and the blk meter wire goes to the ground wire .
If meter reads 12volts or around it is good.
Most likely the ground again.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Your bulbs are good right? No power to any lights when you turn on headlights correct?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Faraday cage. I keep one in every vehicle I own. Might just want to drop off the face of the earth, and my smarty-pants phone doesn't have a removable battery. Phone goes in the bag, nothing gets in, and nothing goes out.


please elaborate on construction...I too have unremovable battery in my "smart" phone....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, that leaves a terrible taste in one's mouth, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the electric Ford's key fobs in a Faraday cage, after an unexplainable car burglary in our driveway.  No break-ins since.


Did you build it or buy it?  Bubba wants one of these fancy cages.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302443


Nice puddy cat there.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  61F @ 78% RH and partially cloudy here and predicted to reach 77F
> 
> Off this morning to help a friend tow his toy hauler to Portland from over the hill and far away and getting ready for a roundtable in Eugene tomorrow on Mystery oil and Medusa diamonds, followed by a shindig.


I'm assuming the "mystery oil" has nothing to do with petroleum products?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> please elaborate on construction...I too have unremovable battery in my "smart" phone....
> 
> Bubba











						1/2x Faraday Bag RFID Signal Blocking Shielding Pouch Cell Phone Wallet Blocker  | eBay
					

1 OR 2 PCS RFID Blocking Phone Purse. This product can expose you to chemicals including Diisononyl phthalate (DINP), which is known to the State of California to cause cancer. For more information, go to.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

We got a nice soaking rain this morning, and we sure needed it. 
Now I have to walk over the hill to the spring, see if it’s running good enough to pump water into my cistern, and possibly top it off. 
No city water back here in the boondocks.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your bulbs are good right? No power to any lights when you turn on headlights correct?


Brand new Led's.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 1/2x Faraday Bag RFID Signal Blocking Shielding Pouch Cell Phone Wallet Blocker  | eBay
> 
> 
> 1 OR 2 PCS RFID Blocking Phone Purse. This product can expose you to chemicals including Diisononyl phthalate (DINP), which is known to the State of California to cause cancer. For more information, go to.
> ...


My daughter and SIL are firm believers in those.  Big Brother is watching and tracking us.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

So, SubG was talking about a clip on magnifier you could clip on you phone for close up's  for $20.  So I got one.  Holly crap!  Just learning how to use it.  This is the first picture I took.  







Once I learn how to use this and figure out the best settings this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Did you build it or buy it?  Bubba wants one of these fancy cages.
> 
> Bubba







__





						Amazon.com : faraday bags for phones
					





					www.amazon.com
				





Bubba said:


> I'm assuming the "mystery oil" has nothing to do with petroleum products?
> 
> Bubba


Mystery oil is the elements in propane and butane that are heavier than C-4 and is typically present in low parts per millionth levels.





__





						8.12  Butane/Propane Mystery oil
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, shopping now....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting about the mystery oil, being just a little guy/self use type of thing I use your QWET method.  8 gallon pot is too tall to do stove top with the full column. Will have to use propane burner in very well ventilated garage to get 190. Meantime, there is Everclear.

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm so sick of loosing plants  I've lost more plants this year then any other year before at least I grew a lot I'd be done if I only did the 10 I started with


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

The spring was running good, so I have the cistern filling up. 
Took a picture of one of my babies growing on the hillside between the house and the spring.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter and SIL are firm believers in those.  Big Brother is watching and tracking us.


I'm not the uber paranoid type, but when I found out that someone can get within 5' of you and scan your chipped credit/debit cards and rip off your info, I bought a wallet that has the faraday cage protection. Nice wallet and the added security is great, too.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm not the uber paranoid type, but when I found out that someone can get within 5' of you and scan your chipped credit/debit cards and rip off your info, I bought a wallet that has the faraday cage protection. Nice wallet and the added security is great, too.


I carry a stack about an inch thick all bundled together with a rubber band.  I wonder if they can still detect or if they are all jumbled together?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Ok here is my tale of woe and my hitch.  Took the boat into the place that installed the hitch.   It gets complicated so I will try and be brief.  Apparently on of the prongs was either broken off by the tech working on it or defect from the factory.  The conveniently told me it was a factory defect. 

They didn't know but they fk'ed with the wrong guy.....

Instantly my question.....The tech installing the hitch had to know the prong was missing right?   Answer......ahhh yes. 
Next question.....why didn't the tech advise the service advisor.....ahhhhh I don't know....
Next statement......so the tech not only didn't fix the problem he delivered me an unsafe vehicle!!!  No answer. 

My next statement......DO YOU KNOW HOW FK'ED YOU ARE?  

After a bit of tap dancing on their part....I simply said this is what is gonna happen.  I am taking this to the local Nissan Dealer and get this taken care of and you are paying for it.......

More tap dancing.......

I simply said.....either you do this or....I am stopping my credit card, then I am gonna take you to small claims court and sue for treble damages plus punitive damages as well.

I have an appointment on Tuesday.  

Time for a beer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Sounds like a man that knows how to play the game.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

That works too. Or you could tell them I'm gonna kick your ass and the techs iffen ya don't fix what you fked up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

^^^Sounds like a guy that's been arrested before.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Why I never. Well maybe a few times,,,or more.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

I haven't ...... I will do it my way thank you....bwahahah.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

^^^Bet your way will work better. Punch 'em right in the wallet.


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like everyone is getting ready for a hot one.  I gotta figure out why my trailer lights don't work.  Turn signals and brake lights work but when I turn on the head lights ....nothing.  Farg...always something.


maybe fuse under hood ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Looks like we almost acquired a few more shipmates on the Island.


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok here is my tale woe and my hitch.  Took the boat into the place that installed the hitch.   It gets complicated so I will try and be brief.  Apparently on of the prongs was either broken off by the tech working on it or defect from the factory.  The conveniently told me it was a factory defect.
> 
> They didn't know but they fk'ed with the wrong guy.....
> 
> ...


Sic em Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Looks like the new changes killed posting videos. Shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Yep. That's gonna take a lot of fun outta this place.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like the new changes killed posting videos. Shit.


Dang to bad I was just getting my routine together 
‘seriously tho I’ll miss the video option. Can I complain here about that?


----------



## stain (Jul 9, 2022)

Some weeds....


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Hmmm.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow, they are looking super sweet stain


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

I just posted this^^^


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

I love Dunham


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Yeah, but you're both special. 

I'll do some cleaning and try again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I just posted this^^^


Not those kind of videos. Say a video of your grow tent that you have stored on your device. Not a YouTube or internet video


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

You mean like that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Yes so who says you can’t post videos?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Maybe they just stopped Hippy from posting them


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

You still can  Go to the tool bar next to insert pic see the three dot , hit that and drop down opens (above) and post vids is clearly there and avail


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302544


Yes, I had to hit the insert thing I think


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

One more try.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope. I'm hosed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Did you click upload video?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. I'm hosed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302544


Beautiful plants but we were looking for porn.

Just kidding 
You know we love ya Subs.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you click upload video?


Nope. Always just did a cut & paste before. I'll try the new way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Roster,,you are one funny fker. Guess that's why I loves ya. And fk you I'm not giving you a reach around.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

Shit! So, now I've gotta download the YouTube video into my computer and then upload it to here? Piss on that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,you are one funny fker. Guess that's why I loves ya. And fk you I'm not giving you a reach around.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

I just went to YouTube. Copied the link and pasted it here. Just click on share and then click on copy link.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shit! So, now I've gotta download the YouTube video into my computer and then upload it to here? Piss on that.


No instead of copying the you tube video
Copy the video url


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Then paste


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 9, 2022)

don't forget to use your high beams while driving folks...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

A bit Nipply in here folks


----------



## boo (Jul 9, 2022)

I can dream right...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

New step. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

When the Bow Breaks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Beautiful plants but we were looking for porn.
> 
> Just kidding
> You know we love ya Subs.


Sent it to the weedhopper email


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> New step. Hard to teach an old dog new tricks.


Yes I agree, I hate new tricks when I just got use to the old tricks


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

_I see dead people........_


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

G'night, boys, girls, and the confused. See ya's in the morning.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok here is my tale of woe and my hitch.  Took the boat into the place that installed the hitch.   It gets complicated so I will try and be brief.  Apparently on of the prongs was either broken off by the tech working on it or defect from the factory.  The conveniently told me it was a factory defect.
> 
> They didn't know but they fk'ed with the wrong guy.....
> 
> ...


He learned the hard way. That is the biggest problem with trying to con someone. Every once in a while you bump into the genuine article. Know your audience! Con school over.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> _I see dead people........_


I want some off what you're smoking.

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I want some off what you're smoking.
> 
> Bubba


Yea me too..... @Hippie420 where they talking to you too saying lay your head down on the pillooooww


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
    In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
    The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
    She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
    The defence attorney nearly died.
    The judge asked both counsellors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
    'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
> In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
> The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
> She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
> ...


Hahahaha lmao that's a good one and who knows I live in the south that might just be a true story


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Well Hop hold the fort down I believe I'm going to take a hour nap until the sun comes up had torrential downpour for 2+ hours yesterday at 5-7pm and got probably 2 inches maybe more need to check on the dozen I have left


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hahahaha lmao that's a good one and who knows I live in the south that might just be a true story


Yep


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm holding the fort down. I've been up all night with my Wife. She got food poisoning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm holding the fort down. I've been up all night with my Wife. She got food poisoning.


Oh no that’s the worst. I’m so sorry for her hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Me too. Glad I didn't eat the chicken.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> He learned the hard way. That is the biggest problem with trying to con someone. Every once in a while you bump into the genuine article. Know your audience! Con school over.
> 
> Bubba


So was it the Brown wire the pin was bad on?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> G'night, boys, girls, and the confused. See ya's in the morning.





that dam song breaks my heart and pisses me off at the same time


I have a love/hate relationship with Gail and I probably need some counseling


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
> In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
> The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
> She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
> ...


Thanks! Best laugh I've had all morning.


WeedHopper said:


> I'm holding the fort down. I've been up all night with my Wife. She got food poisoning.


Coming out both ends? That sucks. Only good thing is that it hits so hard you get rid of all the nasty stuff quickly. Ice water and soda crackers only for a day and she'll be right back to her sweet self with nothing but a chapped ass for the wear.
Give her a hug for me in between toilet trips.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks brother Hippie. No she is just throwing up her guts. No diarrhea. Been going on since last night. She seems to be doing a little better. I have been giving her Pepto,cold water,and crackers. I'll give her a hug for ya when she stops throwing up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lots of water, Brother. The salt on the crackers will help, too. Puking all night dehydrates ya, big time. Poor little gal.
Hey, Gator Aid will help, too, but you probably already knew that. Just tryin' to help.
At the very least, water gives ya something to throw up. Dry heaves suck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah I got her some Electrolyte drinks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

get well soon Mrs WeedHopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks Big.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302595


I finished watching topgun:maveric with val kilmer in a very small role...boy has val aged poorly...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I finished watching topgun:maveric with val kilmer in a very small role...boy has val aged poorly...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

He was my favorite in that movie.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

me too but to see him now is sad, he's not aged well as is apparent in such a small role...mebbe 1 minute total of him in the movie...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

He is a great actor. And stays in his lane with Politics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

By the way guys my Wife is feeling better. Man that fking Food poisoning is horrible.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way guys my Wife is feeling better. Man that fking Food poisoning is horrible.


So glad she’s feeling better. That a lot for both of you to go thru. Glad she’s past the hard part


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way guys my Wife is feeling better. Man that fking Food poisoning is horrible.


glad to hear...if anyone at the table gets food poisoning it's me...I've got suppositories that stop the puking and render you unconscience within minutes...you may wanna ask your doc so you have some when needed...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm not good with suppositories. Talk to Roster and his Gerbil.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> me too but to see him now is sad, he's not aged well as is apparent in such a small role...mebbe 1 minute total of him in the movie...


Boo you have the movie ?


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

no roster, I watched online with my jailbroke firestick...it opens up the cinema app and I can get anything at the box office...pretty sweet gadget...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> no roster, I watched online with my jailbroke firestick...it opens up the cinema app and I can get anything at the box office...pretty sweet gadget...


How does one go about getting one of those?


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

amazon had them a few years ago, 59 bucks...what a sweet deal...not sure where they can be found now, kinda like the old cable box cards...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> amazon had them a few years ago, 59 bucks...what a sweet deal...not sure where they can be found now, kinda like the old cable box cards...


So a new fire stick is useless I guess


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Laughing my ass off. Beavis and Butthead have a new movie out.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my ass off. Beavis and Butthead have a new movie out.



Hops do you own a firestick


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> amazon had them a few years ago, 59 bucks...what a sweet deal...not sure where they can be found now, kinda like the old cable box cards...


I have one but don’t know much about it. Could mine be jailbroke too?


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

one way to find out subbie, click on the home page and go to apps, once you've opened the apps you will see cinema ticket pop in the menu...once I click it I get anything I want...NFL and NHL are all there...Ive not really dug in to see what it can do but for 10 bucks more than a regular firestick I got this one...check them out at www.ultimatejailbrokenfiresticks.com...happy streaming...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hops do you own a firestick


Yes I do. I'm using it right now. I also have Air TV


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Guess I'm the odd man out. Roku for me.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Getting ready to go outside.  Have fun.  Coffee is in the pot and the pot is in the pipe.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)

thanks for the coffee and herbs ness , a great way to start the day!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

Hummm Hey look Fire stick


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

Copied and pasted from OFC. Yeah I'm lazy.
Morning. Well my Wife has the stomach flu and is feeling a little better but I'm starting to have some stomach problems.
Guess I'll see how my day goes. I'm staying at home to take care of her anyway.
Fk I thought it was food poisoning. That's what get for thinking.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Howdy, making the rounds this morning.  Nice and breezy out.  Cool front moved through and it feels nice.  20 degrees cooler today than yesterday....I will enjoy this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

Bastard.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastard.


Thank you...I was and still am.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm a Bastard Child.  Childhood was detrimental never thought I belong.   And father issues forget it.  Time to move on.

Going shopping on Amazon.  Just to look.

My air condition  is broke the grow room is running 92F.  They are hanging in there.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice cool walk today....low 60's.  Now time to feed the flower room.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> I'm a Bastard Child.  Childhood was detrimental never thought I belong.   And father issues forget it.  Time to move on.


Aww, but look how sweet ya turned out!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lets see if Joe remembers @joeb631a



sure do brother!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If the Ground wire is bare metal to metal Check the brown wire from truck to make sure it has power.
> View attachment 302512


wow ! you draw like a mofo ....


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sure do brother!


Funny story way back when I lived in Suffolk I use to listen to WBAB Radio with Bob Buchmann
I actually use to cut his lawn too , anyway one day while listening to Radio WBAB said 5th callers wins a Good Rats Albaum (the only one they ever made I believe) I was so happy I never won before . Had to go to Radio station to get it and there I met Bob. Nice Guy.
Yrs after That I was at a yard sale and an old lady sold me a stack of brand new Good Rats records (same ones as I had won ) all for $1 , She thought it was funny I knew Bob .
She use to bang him when she was a groupie of his LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Funny story way back when I lived in Suffolk I use to listen to WBAB Radio with Bob Buchmann
> I actually use to cut his lawn too , anyway one day while listening to Radio WBAB said 5th callers wins a Good Rats Albaum (the only one they ever made I believe) I was so happy I never won before . Had to go to Radio station to get it and there I met Bob. Nice Guy.
> Yrs after That I was at a yard sale and an old lady sold me a stack of brand new Good Rats records (same ones as I had won ) all for $1 , She thought it was funny I knew Bob .
> She use to bang him when she was a groupie of his LOL


Hey Long Island Boy ! I know WBAB and buchmann( not personally!)
No wonder I couldnt get a girl friend years ago 
you lived on L.I too!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

boo said:


> one way to find out subbie, click on the home page and go to apps, once you've opened the apps you will see cinema ticket pop in the menu...once I click it I get anything I want...NFL and NHL are all there...Ive not really dug in to see what it can do but for 10 bucks more than a regular firestick I got this one...check them out at www.ultimatejailbrokenfiresticks.com...happy streaming...


Ok I’ll check it out. Thanx boo


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I’ll check it out. Thanx boo


subG
Google search you tube videos on how to jailbreak your stick
I have one coming today that I plan to try it on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> subG
> Google search you tube videos on how to jailbreak your stick
> I have one coming today that I plan to try it on.


Humm ok but I’m not great at that kinda stuff. Let me know if it worked for you so you can give me some tips


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm the odd man out. Roku for me.


Roku here to...................

Goooode after noon Islanders! 91F @ 34% RH, gawgus with 9 mph wind and predicted to reach 92F here. 

https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2948/m...arths-climate/

Wowzer I spent Sunday in Eugene in CRC classes, followed by a gathering to discuss mystery oil and Medusa Diamonds, and finished at a shindig at Starship glass with good food and good people. A number of world class extractors in attendance and I returned home with lots of free samples.

I stayed in Eugene overnight and drove home early enough this morning to make my 8:30 dental appointment and then a funeral at 11:00. One of Grayfox's former bosses died and the funeral was held in a Greek Orthodox church, where they served Cognac and biscotti afterwards. Two different Cognacs, one was Courvoisier and another darker one that I didn't recognize but was good. A class act!

I owe Miss Layla another walk, but is too hot for pups outside right now and she seems amenable to waiting until it cools down some.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

I jailbroke a Fire stick. Wasn't impressed because everything was so slow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

This 'puter screen is burnin' my eyeballs out. Time to call it a night. Sweet dreams, shipmates.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 12, 2022)

"It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare, it is because we do not dare that they are difficult." 
Lucius Annaeus Seneca - Philosopher, Statesman, Dramatist ,Electrician . (5 BC - 65 AD)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I jailbroke a Fire stick. Wasn't impressed because everything was so slow.


There are two rules to success in life: 1) Dont tell everything that you know.

Weedie: 

Take care with your action above.  It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

What purty fingies.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning everyone @Unca Walt wow wow that girl's got some super wiggle  flexible fingers (trippy).... I could never do that with mine ever just to stiff and uncoordinated and broken multiple times.... Side note you know she uses those things to play with herself mmmm where's that video bet she can cum quick


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning all you CoolCats and those who lurk in the shadows

time to wake up the chickens and pull some weeds

but first another cup of coffee


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2022)

Goodmorning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There are two rules to success in life: 1) Dont tell everything that you know.
> 
> Weedie:
> 
> Take care with your action above.  It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide.


You lost me brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning twice back to you Ness.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You lost me brother.


Walts lost sniffing the Lotus flowers again


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning misfits.  Break from the heat is over.  Back in the 90's today. 

What in the cart did you say Walt....I can usually keep up but not today. Ha ha!

Another day in the life and I need to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning peoples.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

@pute ,,,,I think he is making fun of my grammar but i couldn't understand what the old fart said. Mean ole bastard.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You lost me brother.


EXACTLY!!

 How's that feel, you city slicker!?

Y'all axe me if I have YOUR email addy.

I innocently tell the world:  "Nope, but here's mine" <-- A normal response, thinking whoever axed that question wuz somehow expecting to get an answer from me about sumpin' that I just dunno the question to -- and thereby expected me to have said email addy. (Why axe otherwise?)

Do I get an email from Weedie?  Nope.

Does Weedie say anything more at all anywhere about me and his email addy? Nope.

So... The *Ancient One* reaches down to when he wuz a kid in Sumeria to access a teensy bit of wisdom from that time to cover for Weedie's shortcomings and dropped conversations and questions that seemingly don't make any sense...

And I _still do not have Weedie's fukkin' email addy_ (he never gave it to me, just axed if I had it).   

And Weedie does not seem to understand my post written in the same Sumerian language that Weedie is apparently using.  Odd, that.

Let's bring it fast forward 4722 years, switching to modern speech patterns:

WHAT IS YOUR FARGIN EMAIL ADDY <- UNCA AXES YET ONE MORE FARGIN TIME?

Since youse are da dood what broached the fargin subjek...

LATE HONEST ADD:  I will prolly lose it quickly, but it might get me through this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Funny bastard. Maybe if you would check *new post* you would see it ya old fart. Iffen it had been a snake it would have bit you in you butt. 





__





[email protected]


Hey guys. The email above is for MP members to get a hold of me if the site went down for repairs or something. Or you lost your password or something and need help. Please write this down somewhere where you will have it if needed. I don't want to lose contact with my brothers or sisters if...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> @pute ,,,,I think he is making fun of my grammar but i couldn't understand what the old fart said. Mean ole bastard.


And you leave her outa this.  I never derogated her.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

You saying Pute is a cross dresser?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

"Maybe if you would check *new post* you would see it ya old fart. Iffen it had been a snake it would have bit you in you butt." 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, sonuvagun.  I see now the _geas_ laid upon Himself is that I am required to go through all posts -- future and past -- to try to figure out the answer to the riddle of the shot-in-the-dark question.

Why not post in the note to Unca Walt any or all of these three (NOW viable) options:

1.  Post your email addy in the specific post to yer Unca that OPENED the subject on my possible knowledge of your email addy rather than just asking out of the blue.

2.  Tell your Unca where he is expected to go to FIND the fargin sooper sekrit email.

3.  Mebbe 'splain why a PM is not a satisfactory, non-losable, sufficient, easy, well-known and commonly used method to contact a Mod and why this method has been replaced with a question thrown into the dark sky.


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2022)

Time to get to work.  Have a great day.  Enjoy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Walt ya old fart. You write books for gods sake. You would think you could just write down the damn email and stop giving me so much crap. Keep it up and i will send Hippie to get your tootbrush. Mean old bastard.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

While we are on the subject, my new game camera will not acquire signal anymore. Dunno why.  Worked fine for about three days. 

If anybody pays postage, I will mail them the brand new fargin thing that I really do not know how to work for fitty bucks.  Cost three times that, and the "new" ain't even wore off it.  

Some competent bastage will score big.  This incompetent bastage is done with it.  I KNOW it is somehow user error.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't have any game to take pictures of. Maybe Hippie will take it. He lives out in the Country. Or Roster could strap it to his butt and see that its Hippie and Joe that he needs to watch out for.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt ya old fart. You write books for gods sake. You would think you could just write down the damn email and stop giving me so much crap. Keep it up and i will send Hippie to get your tootbrush. Mean old bastard.


Well, Pilgrim -- I just went to the fukkin' trubble of going back FOUR pages... and still have no fukkin clue as to what this Holy Sekrit email addy is. Hint: POST IT HERE MFr.

Alas, alack! I did not find your missed, old, hidden post (O shame!  O horror! Missed Again!  Now hear you this -- the wail of frightened agony from Unca).

And your sekrit email addy *has yet to come to the eyes of Himself*.  Strange the subject can go on and on... and still the email addy has NOT been made available.

"And Yea! All the people threw camel shit... For confetti was not yet invented."


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Here it is again Walt.  





__





[email protected]


Hey guys. The email above is for MP members to get a hold of me if the site went down for repairs or something. Or you lost your password or something and need help. Please write this down somewhere where you will have it if needed. I don't want to lose contact with my brothers or sisters if...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What purty fingies.



Wow! I almost got a happy ending just watching those nimble fingers.


ness said:


> Goodmorning


The greating so nice, she says it twice! Good morning to you, Miss Ness. You too, Subbie.


WeedHopper said:


> You lost me brother.


You were lost before ya ever met Sir Walter.


Unca Walt said:


> EXACTLY!!
> 
> How's that feel, you city slicker!?
> 
> Do I get an email from Weedie?  Nope.


Thanks for reminding me. I forgot to sign you up for a Grinder account.


WeedHopper said:


> You saying Pute is a cross dresser?


He's still got the legs for it.


Good morning to the lovely ladies of MP and the rest of you rapscallions.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2022)

morning folks...seems someone is a tad pissy this morning...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...seems someone is a tad pissy this morning...




who dat?



the founder of Rockport shoe company died by tripping over his shoes

he was 75


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

The Chem trails are failing


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey Weedhopper 
Your email addie is no friggin good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

She reminds me of a reporter on Fox.
Fox news reporter on right.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

I have been trying to email you a pic of hippies manhood LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...seems someone is a tad pissy this morning...


The offender shal be flogged with a wet scampi. No pissyness allowed on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have been trying to email you a pic of hippies manhood LOL


Bought a new microlense, did ya?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Weedhopper
> Your email addie is no friggin good


Tell that to everybody that has sent me an email.
The only one that cant send me an email was someome giving me shit that i spam cleaned. If it was you jacking around,,let me know next time where you dont get spam cleaned.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Tommy?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

See picture above that says fox news reporter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Emily Compagno is one of the prettiest on fox.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> See picture above that says fox news reporter.


Chk to see if my eamil went through this time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Nope. I see Giggy, Hippies, and some others, but nothing new. What email or you using?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Pretty Big for an old guy no?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope. I see Giggy, Hippies, and some others, but nothing new. What email or you using?


Should be like yours 
RosterManMP @


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Didnt see it. I just checked and my email is working.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Didnt see it. I just checked and my email is working.


Did you check the spam , it says it went through thks


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Went through again on my end 
Oh well . Thks for trying


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

I sent you a PM


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I sent you a PM


Gotz thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

This is so true.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)

Just for Hippie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

Beer time. You know the drill.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302776


Very nice snapper


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 12, 2022)

echo, echo, echo.................


----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer time. You know the drill.





cheers!

now I want a gin and tonic

medicinal ya know

what brand of acid were you dabbling in back in the 70’s?


we had a lot of orange sunshine  , some different Owsley acids , Blue Cheer , all barrel tabs

we got into some stp back in 68’ and the tab could be split up,4 ways and everyone would be on venus for the next 12-24 hours

i liked the big horse caps of blue mescaline or raw peyote

growing up in the 60’s on the west coast was a long strange trip


----------



## Flower (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302770



I actually got pulled over on a horse one time. Got a breathalyzer and everything. I said,”But, I am on a horse”!
The officer informed me, that it didn’t matter if I was on a pair of roller skates. 
If you are on a public road operating, you are operating. 
I did not go to jail that day, but I did learn that a horse on a back road is not a free pass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Flower said:


> I actually got pulled over on a horse one time. Got a breathalyzer and everything. I said,”But, I am on a horse”!
> The officer informed me, that it didn’t matter if I was on a pair of roller skates.
> If you are on a public road operating, you are operating.
> I did not go to jail that day, but I did learn that a horse on a back road is not a free pass.


Barney fife cop


----------



## Bubba (Jul 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
> In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
> The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
> She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
> ...


So true. Rules of cross examination: never ask a question you don't already know that answer to. Never ask who, what or where questions.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 12, 2022)

Flower said:


> I actually got pulled over on a horse one time. Got a breathalyzer and everything. I said,”But, I am on a horse”!
> The officer informed me, that it didn’t matter if I was on a pair of roller skates.
> If you are on a public road operating, you are operating.
> I did not go to jail that day, but I did learn that a horse on a back road is not a free pass.


I was in an old jeep that was formerly a US Mail vehicle. The police officer approached what is normally the driver's side and asked for my license. I looked straight at him and said "officer, I'm not driving." Mail jeeps are left hand drive, like the Englishman's cars. There look on his face was priceless!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

I remember my dad getting pulled over for going the wrong way on a one way street. He told the cop he was only going one way. The cop laughed and let him go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

good evening

we dug up some garlic the other day

swiss chard doing good , turnips are surviving the sand beetles

tomatoes are rocking


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

there are a lot of reasons for someone to photoshop a tan to look good


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> who dat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snot me.  I be happy as a zombie with a plateful of hot brains.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I remember my dad getting pulled over for going the wrong way on a one way street. He told the cop he was only going one way. The cop laughed and let him go.


One of my Mandarin instructors was driving on the Connecticut main drag with his wife and little boy.  This is a true story, told by the guy hisself:

He got pulled over by a motorcycle cop.  Cop walks up to him and says, "I pulled you over because you were speeding.  May I see your license and registration, please?

Kok <-- Yes that was his name (and demeanor) looks at the cop blankly, and says in Mandarin while smiling broadly: "Ni hao".  [Hello]

Cop: "License and registration."

Kok, still smiling brightly:  "Dweibuchi, kushr wo bu jrdao ni shwo." [Excuse me, but I don't know what you said]

Cop: Tries several different moves, but realizes he has a family of Chinese in front of them who haven't a clue.  

Finally just gives up and realizes it is not worth the candle, and just waves the Kok family on.  As he turns to walk away the kid in the back says loudly to Kok:

"Boy! You sure fooled him, Dad!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Right before the time to vote in November 2020, I  got pulled over by a State Trooper in Arkansas. I was doing 90 in a 75.
Trooper walked up seen my T.rump Cap. Told me he liked my hat. Said slow down and have a great day and walked away. I shit you not. I was fking shocked.


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2022)

I was once drunk and decided to walk home on a main drive.  Someone must of call the police.  I just got done taking a leak behind a brush anybody could see.  Well, the police loaded me in the back seat and took me home I was so surprised.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good evening
> 
> we dug up some garlic the other day
> 
> ...


Good morning Big. Your garden is looking good. Hey how long do those garlic have to dry out before using them?  I grew some beautiful garlic last year but tried to use them fresh. I roasted a few of them my favorite way but they were the strangest taste ever. I ended up throwing them all away before my momma told me they should have been dried out before using them. I tried them again this year I hopes that drying them out will make them taste normal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big. Your garden is looking good. Hey how long do those garlic have to dry out before using them?  I grew some beautiful garlic last year but tried to use them fresh. I roasted a few of them my favorite way but they were the strangest taste ever. I ended up throwing them all away before my momma told me they should have been dried out before using them. I tried them again this year I hopes that drying them out will make them taste normal.





hey there good morning SubGirl , thanks for the kind words

we braid them up and hang them and use as needed

we start eating them right away , we don’t care , we love garlic and eat a lot of it all year

we like the fresh garlic , the kind that has juice in it when it’s cut open

 but yeah , some folks wait a week and some wait 4-5 weeks

so it all will eventually cure as it hangs , but garlic is edible right out of the garden for us anyway and if we grow enough , it will last 6-8 months

we keep some back as seed and try and plant the garlic about a week or two from the first frost

have a Groovy Day!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there good morning SubGirl , thanks for the kind words
> 
> we braid them up and hang them and use as needed
> 
> ...


Does it get a little milder as it ages?  That fresh garlic was way to intense for me and I eat garlic nearly everyday. I love it right out of the roaster on bread but the fresh stuff last year I couldn’t eat tasted like poison


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Does it get a little milder as it ages?  That fresh garlic was way to intense for me and I eat garlic nearly everyday. I love it right out of the roaster on bread but the fresh stuff last year I couldn’t eat tasted like poison





yes it does mellow out

some of our fresh garlic is as hot as a jalapeño but then again , we like it that way

there is some good garlic that comes out of Eastern Europe  , we like the reds

we have a garlic cooker similar to this and does the garlic ever taste good when done , it is so soft , like butter , and I spread it over some hot French bread and a big plate of pasta

ok gotta go , biscuits and gravy at the Senior Center and a lot of farmer talk , wheat harvest just finished up around here so I will find out how many bushels an acre and what the weight was and if farmers can afford inputs to plant their winter wheat this fall

interesting farm times


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes it does mellow out
> 
> some of our fresh garlic is as hot as a jalapeño but then again , we like it that way
> 
> ...


Thanx big and enjoy my favorite breakfast And the farmer talk


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big and enjoy my favorite breakfast And the farmer talk


Question
What does your husband say when he see the contact BIG on you list?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

I tell him right up front I love Big. He knows he can’t do nothin about it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only went to a casino once. I only spent the free roll of tokens they gave us as part of the hotel goodies, 10.00 worth in the slot machine while the hubby sat at the bar. after putting all the tokens in only once, I won 110.00 enough to stay drunk for the rest off the day. Never had the urge again. I guess I’m glad I didn’t get hooked on it


When passing through Reno airport, I used to stick any quarters in my pocket into a slot machine and almost always won a jackpot.  Not surprising, if I continued to stick the jackpot into the machines, I always left short of what ever quarters I started with.

I don't gamble at cassinos because I hate to lose too much to play games where the odds are stacked in the favor of the house.

Goooode morning and merry Weedsday brothers and sisters!

53F here @ 86% RH cloudy start and gorgeous clear blue-sky afternoon predicted to reach 76F.

In the low 90's yesterday so Miss Layla took short walks and spent lots of time in front of the fan. Cooler today so some catching up to do.

Mostly recovery yesterday, as both follow-up contacts were out of their offices, so more follow-up on the Sunday roundtable on the Medusa Stone Diamonds today.

Thus far it appears that it may be related to the methanol injected into denser asphaltic crudes to make them flow through the piping better, and the Diethanolamine used to remove the methanol, leaving both still present in the parts per billionth level.

Another avenue being investigated is the release from the national reserves, which is sour because it stores better. Petroleum is sour because of the presence of various sulfur compounds, which are still present in PPB levels after refining.

Whichever, or whatever it is, causes the crystalline structure of THC-A to form erratically and to disintegrate or turn chalky rapidly. A bane to those labs growing crystals.

There are two directions underway to address the issue. One is using gas scrubbing cartridges containing mol sieve and the other is bubbling the LPG vapor through water to scrub it and then removing the water using a 0.2 micron membrane filter and a mol sieve column.

One of the mind blowers Sunday was the Starship glass shop where Apis Labs sponsored the after-party, and where they are making "Art Units" bit-coin out of glass. An Art Unit is valued at $10 and the coins they were making were ten art units or $100. Because of their uniqueness and rarity, they are traded and collected, so they sell for multiples of their face value in the market place. The detail, including lettering is incredibly well done, and the process amazing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> When passing through Reno airport, I used to stick any quarters in my pocket into a slot machine and almost always won a jackpot.  Not surprising, if I continued to stick the jackpot into the machines, I always left short of what ever quarters I started with.
> 
> I don't gamble at cassinos because I hate to lose too much to play games where the odds are stacked in the favor of the house.
> 
> ...


Did you get any glass coins


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you get any glass coins


I got one, but sad to say upon arriving home it was no longer in my briefcase, and I have no clue where it went.  I'll try to get pictures of them from Starship.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I got one, but sad to say upon arriving home it was no longer in my briefcase, and I have no clue where it went.  I'll try to get pictures of them from Starship.


I bet someone rip it when you checked in and out or port


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Out running errands yesterday and saw this....






Hope she is safe.....where the farg is her helmet....Thinking that adds more protection that a face diaper


----------



## Flower (Jul 13, 2022)

Y’all need to try some ramps. Kind of a wild onion/garlic, but you can eat the tops as well. 
I usually pick a mess or two every spring. 
They are a big deal in West Virginia.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I tell him right up front I love Big. He knows he can’t do nothin about it





both you and the husband unit are good sports and it sounds like you two have a solid secure relationship!

tell SubMan big says cheers!…would love to have a beer with ya all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Sub is a Lady with a great since of humor. I'm sure her Husband is very secure and could give two shits about us old old bastards.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> there are a lot of reasons for someone to photoshop a tan to look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God! Look at the feet on that woman! You could save the cost of ski rental at the resort.


pute said:


> Out running errands yesterday and saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might have been doing you a favor. Masks cover up ugly and stay on better than a brown paper bag.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Finally stopped to eat. I have a Crew removing all the plywood from the windows of the Federal Building. Fking women walks by and says. You think we won't be back to protest. Told her we could give two shits. She walked off cussing us. Laughed our asses off.
What a dumbass b.itch.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub is a Lady with a great since of humor. I'm sure her Husband is very secure and could give two shits about us old old bastards.


Just like Mrs Pute.....she was always leary of me watching porn....took one look at the chicanery going on here and I am good to go.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub is a Lady with a great since of humor. I'm sure her Husband is very secure and could give two shits about us old old bastards.


He has no worries there well except for maybe the shed mover…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Even bigger than biggie i bet


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> RosterMan said:
> 
> 
> > I bet someone rip it when you checked in and out or port
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He has no worries there well except for maybe the shed mover…


Sub you are funny as hell. You fit right in here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

About like that.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Been on the run.  Actually getting things done today.  Much better than chasing my tail like yesterday.  New hitch is working after taking it to my friend the Service Manager at the local Nissan Dealer.  He worked for me for years.....good to have a friend like that.  

Returned the spare tire for the trailer and got the correct one.  Pain and took some time as the place to get the tire was clear across town.  

Thinking I have all the things ready for a fishing trip this weekend into next week.  

Mrs Pute and I just finished working in the garden....things are looking good.  (If I can keep the rabbits out) I am secretly doing what it takes to handle that.....Bang!  So far I have gotten 3 of the little basturds....

Guess i will go and shoot some pool, take a jacuzzi and get loaded....not necessarily in that order.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Been on the run.  Actually getting things done today.  Much better than chasing my tail like yesterday.  New hitch is working after taking it to my friend the Service Manager at the local Nissan Dealer.  He worked for me for years.....good to have a friend like that.
> 
> Returned the spare tire for the trailer and got the correct one.  Pain and took some time as the place to get the tire was clear across town.
> 
> ...


Rabbit stew? My daddy stole a wild rabbit from the dog once and we ate it for supper. It wasn’t half bad as I remember..


----------



## boo (Jul 13, 2022)

spent the afternoon working in the garden...at the end of the month I am tearing down all 4 tents and going back to open rooms...8 x 20 for flower, 12 x 20 for veg...12' ceilings will make growing fun again, been hard on myself watching my plants stretch and burn...I don't wanna say how many plants I've given away due to heat stress...I need to wait for a large harvest before I begin tearing it all down, not enough room for a remodel and continuing to grow the girls, got 1 tent too many in the way...opening up my grow will eliminate a few carbon scrubbers and save a few bucks on power...gonna be a shiit ton of work , mebbe get a few buddies to help with the move...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Been on the run.  Actually getting things done today.  Much better than chasing my tail like yesterday.  New hitch is working after taking it to my friend the Service Manager at the local Nissan Dealer.  He worked for me for years.....good to have a friend like that.
> 
> Returned the spare tire for the trailer and got the correct one.  Pain and took some time as the place to get the tire was clear across town.
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

@ Boo, I dread the day if and when I have to tear down my indoor grow.  I don't envy you.   Good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Video shows what a bunch of punk ass cowards the police in Uvalda was and is. Makes me sick watching those pussies stand there with ARs and Shields while those poor babies were being shot. Those mother fkers should be put behind bars and fked in the ass


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I tell him right up front I love Big. He knows he can’t do nothin about it


Watta Woman .....!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Watta Woman .....!


Sounds like someone is whipped
BIG Time LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Video shows what a bunch of punk ass cowards the police in Uvalda was and is. Makes me sick watching those pussies stand there with ARs and Shields while those poor babies were being shot. Those mother fkers should be put behind bars and fked in the ass


I have trained for critical incidents, and you have to remember 
ONCE a Boss gets there (on scene) they are the shot caller, and I have seen on real calls where cops wanted to move and were threatened with job loss if they did so.
But no way I would have stop from trying to rescue them if I had been there also.
Everyone at that scene will have to live with themselves and what they did that day, not going to be a happy mind after that.
I bet a few eat their guns ............


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Rabbit stew? My daddy stole a wild rabbit from the dog once and we ate it for supper. It wasn’t half bad as I remember..


Shhhh...Mrs Pute doesn't know.  Critters gotta eat.


WeedHopper said:


> Video shows what a bunch of punk ass cowards the police in Uvalda was and is. Makes me sick watching those pussies stand there with ARs and Shields while those poor babies were being shot. Those mother fkers should be put behind bars and fked in the ass


Unbelievable!!  Wonder how many lives could have been saved if LEO did their job


RosterMan said:


> I have trained for critical incidents, and you have to remember
> ONCE a Boss gets there (on scene) they are the shot caller, and I have seen on real calls where cops wanted to move and were threatened with job loss if they did so.
> But no way I would have stop from trying to rescue them if I had been there also.
> Everyone at that scene will have to live with themselves and what they did that day, not going to be a happy mind after that.
> I bet a few eat their guns ............


I would be afraid to show my face.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Unfortunately the police are a necessary EVIL.
But They all know what that did that day and will live with it.
They will. never know anything happy again, and when they see a child, they will be reminded.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302886


I gave a buddy a ride to the HD dealer to pick up his bike that was in for service. He climbed off, I put the kickstand down, and climbed off and put the rear pegs up. He asked why. I told him, "Habit".


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Rabbit stew? My daddy stole a wild rabbit from the dog once and we ate it for supper. It wasn’t half bad as I remember..


The cotton tails are good, but the jackrabbits, not so much.........................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Bullshit Roster. Who the fk trained you to stand back while children die,? Would you have waited on your fking moron boss while those babies died?
They had an active shooter. They are trained to go in. You don't wait for a god damn thing. They are a punch of pussies. Fk those cowardly mother fkers.
We need police not pussies. Job my ass.


----------



## Witchking (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Video shows what a bunch of punk ass cowards the police in Uvalda was and is. Makes me sick watching those pussies stand there with ARs and Shields while those poor babies were being shot. Those mother fkers should be put behind bars and fked in the ass


lol,,
Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bullshit Roster. Who the fk trained you to stand back while children die,? Would you have waited on your fking moron boss while those babies died?
> They had an active shooter. They are trained to go in. You don't wait for a god damn thing. They are a punch of pussies. Fk those cowardly mother fkers.
> We need police not pussies. Job my ass.


"But no way I would have stop from trying to rescue them if I had been there also."
That's what Roster wrote.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

Good night, Islanders.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Me to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> "But no way I would have stop from trying to rescue them if I had been there also."
> That's what Roster wrote.


I didn't read past this part Hippie because it was the same bullshit excuses those cowardly fkers gave that doesn't hold water.
*I have trained for critical incidents, and you have to remember
ONCE a Boss gets there (on scene) they are the shot caller, and I have seen on real calls where cops wanted to move and were threatened with job loss if they did so*.

It sounded to me like Roster was making  excuses for the punk ass mother fkers. Which still doest hold up because they are trained to never wait when they have an active shooter. They could hear him shooting those children. Even the State Police said they were wrong and didn't need permission from their boss.to go in.
 I'm just so pissed and disgusted with what I seen I'm have blind with rage. I hate fking cowards especially when the mother fkers allow little children to lay there and suffer while they clean there god damn hands and check there phones messages. Those are not police officers. Those are pieces of shit with a badge who need their asses beat and put in prison.
And Roster I hope your right and everyone of the mother fkers eat a bullet.


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning Hopper and the rest of you Islanders when you get up and about. 

I was fixing my lights when I knocked over a fan and it cut the head of my Baby Yoda Auto Fem.  Instead of soaking a seed I just planted the whole seed in the soil.  Hopper does it will see what happens. 

What to do What to do.  I'm lost this morning.  Maybe I'll take the day off.  Happy toking.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2022)

56F this morning @ 88% RH, double gorgeous and predicted to reach 81F.

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  One of my Okieweed seeds popped and I planted it.  Four more that haven't.  None of myC-99/NL popped either in my first and second try, sooooo wondering what gives.  

I got word that someone at the last gathering came down with Covid and I have a snotty nose this morning, so may have it.  We have some home tests that I will try.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

good morning from my front porch to yours


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

Good morning big. You got a hot one today. Stay hydrated. our granddaughter is coming over in a minute while her mom takes dad to the hospital for more chemo. We plan to go shoe shopping and maybe get a cute new outfit then go to lunch before taking her back home. Hope everyone has a sweet day


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bullshit Roster. Who the fk trained you to stand back while children die,? Would you have waited on your fking moron boss while those babies died?
> They had an active shooter. They are trained to go in. You don't wait for a god damn thing. They are a punch of pussies. Fk those cowardly mother fkers.
> We need police not pussies. Job my ass.


I was not defending anyone so back down.
Just saying "you" can sideline Qback all you want but will never know what "you" or any of them would do if in their place that day.
People are react differently when under live fire.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't read past this part Hippie because it was the same bullshit excuses those cowardly fkers gave that doesn't hold water.
> *I have trained for critical incidents, and you have to remember
> ONCE a Boss gets there (on scene) they are the shot caller, and I have seen on real calls where cops wanted to move and were threatened with job loss if they did so*.
> 
> ...


Seems to me you said the same thing
You would have gone in.
"But no way I would have stop from trying to rescue them if I had been there also."
That's what Roster wrote.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning big. You got a hot one today. Stay hydrated. our granddaughter is coming over in a minute while her mom takes dad to the hospital for more chemo. We plan to go shoe shopping and maybe get a cute new outfit then go to lunch before taking her back home. Hope everyone has a sweet day




thanks SG and same to you , here is to a Groovy Day

we have been eating a lot of watermelons the last two weeks so that has really helped with hydration

we are looking forward to the Rocky Ford cantaloupes and Palisade peaches

i am so procrastinating on weeding and hoeing around the garden…..the chickens are still in the henhouse and they are getting restless so I better finish this coffee and hooter and get my arse in gear


off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Good Fooking Morning by the way


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

The State Troopers are  professional's Roster. They are not sideline QBs. They said those police officers did not follow active shooter guidelines and should have been in there within minutes. And i god damn sure know what i would have done my friend and it damn sure wouldnt have been standing out in that hallway listening to these children being murdered. I have been shot and shot at Roster for a lot less then that and i didnt have god damn sheild.
And i am not saying you wouldnt have went in to help those babies. All i am saying is there is no excuse for their cowardly bullshit.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Right before the time to vote in November 2020, I  got pulled over by a State Trooper in Arkansas. I was doing 90 in a 75.
> Trooper walked up seen my T.rump Cap. Told me he liked my hat. Said slow down and have a great day and walked away. I shit you not. I was fking shocked.


Go big red!!!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Good morning Islanders.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Private info to me so I am removing
So yeah I kind of do know.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

yep


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning...first cup


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Awesome,, glad to hear that brother. And no i don't remember you being shot in the head. Please refresh my memory.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

And I thought I could not remember things LOL
All in the past Bro, I rather not recall the whole thing
But I told you many times in the past


----------



## Bubba (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Video shows what a bunch of punk ass cowards the police in Uvalda was and is. Makes me sick watching those pussies stand there with ARs and Shields while those poor babies were being shot. Those mother fkers should be put behind bars and fked in the ass


I wouldn't be surprised if they were ordered to wait. Those baby killers don't care, they just want a narrative.  

Such ***** activity, surely they knew there would be videos. Come at them from two directions and kill the punk. There were a bunch of them.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Private info to me so I am removing
> So yeah I kind of do know.


You are taking it down.....I had a colorful retort


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> You are taking it down.....I had a colorful retort


You can still post it I am strong LOL
I just don't want the story online it can be traced back 
Was a big news story at the time Thks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Brother,,,If you told me many times i think i would remember you getting shot in the head. But thats cool. Were you a cop or what? And who and what are they going to trace.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother,,,If you told me many times i think i would remember you getting shot in the head. But thats cool. Were you a cop or what?


I told you many times I was an AMT  Advanced Medical Technician  I was the guy in the back of the ambulance and not on the stretcher, that would be the next line.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Who the fk shot you and why?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Im guessing an AMT is better then EMT?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

I give Up.
Have a good day People


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

AMTs never give up. And we are not people,,we are Misfits.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

The Misfits still ride


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

I actually Had a real nice job, after working 10yrs in a Bus (ambulance) I was transferred to the Helicopters (I was given a set of wings to sew to my uniform) .


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

My hardest Day was flying into the zone the morning the planes had hit the Twin Towers . But I will not talk about that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Good moring, shipmates. Sunshine and 69 (what a great number), heading for 80.
Had an urge to cook yesterday. Had some spiral cut ham that needed to be used up, and some 'taters that were soon to follow, so I did a batch of ham, potato, and cheese soup. No carrots? Found a bag of baby carrots. No celery? Celery seed and celery salt to the rescue. Two cups of heavy whipping cream left over from an old project? Toss it in. Third of a quart of sour cream? Yep, toss it in. Half a jar of parmasion cheese? You guessed it.

I was hoping it didn't turn out too good 'cause I'd never remember all the crap I put in it, but it was excellent.

Woke up this morning thinking that a fresh loaf of bread sure would taste nice with the soup. I could tell by the smile and twinkle in the Old Hen's eyes that I'd hit on a winning idea. Breads in the oven and the soup is waiting.

Wish ya all lived close. I like to share.


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2022)

Yummy Hippie.  Enjoy  I got some left over chicken I'm going to wing it with this and that today.  

Late start this morning need to get a few things done before afternoon.  

Have Fun and keep on token.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning big. You got a hot one today. Stay hydrated. our granddaughter is coming over in a minute while her mom takes dad to the hospital for more chemo. We plan to go shoe shopping and maybe get a cute new outfit then go to lunch before taking her back home. Hope everyone has a sweet day



That's the way Sub.  Spoil the shit out of her !!!!


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Sounds nummy Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302931


Most likely full of GMO already


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

He is a sneaky one


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

if that's GMO I'll eat it all day long..I was soaked by DDT as a kid so what's the problem right...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2022)

Roster where is that picture you put on here of yourself. I was needing it for my garden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> if that's GMO I'll eat it all day long..I was soaked by DDT as a kid so what's the problem right...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster where is that picture you put on here of yourself. I was needing it for my garden.


You can not handle just the one gal that showed 
If you post my pic your garden will be packed with beautiful women looking to be satisfied .


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster where is that picture you put on here of yourself. I was needing it for my garden.


What.....you need a scare crow?


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

I found him


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> What.....you need a scare crow?


Yep to scare all his gay lovers away
Im so mean looking I scare em good
But women swoon for me ,,,, go figure LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I found him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK if we are going there I want a no Banning Roster clause in my contract .
I want a


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Big shout out to Brother Roster. He got my spell check working again, so now it's just the content of my posts that make me look like a moron, rather than the misspelled shit I've been posting this morning. 
Thanks, Roster!


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Big shout out to Brother Roster. He got my spell check working again, so now it's just the content of my posts that make me look like a moron, rather than the misspelled shit I've been posting this morning.
> Thanks, Roster!


What......did he stop by the house?


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

This is what you can do with your contract Roster.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> What......did he stop by the house?


Yep! Brought cold beer, sticky buds, and a couple o' steaks that were big enough to choke a mule, along with a bag of charcoal, just in case I was out.
Gotta love that guy!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Big shout out to Brother Roster. He got my spell check working again, so now it's just the content of my posts that make me look like a moron, rather than the misspelled shit I've been posting this morning.
> Thanks, Roster!


Reach around would have be nice


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what you can do with your contract Roster.


He is added extra zeros to the amount I bet
And trying to sell me clear coat and undercoating LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

OH and the Best One 
Tire Protection LOL


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

now if he could help me get my sound back...I live in a silent internet world...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 14, 2022)

can't hear you, whad you say ..


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> now if he could help me get my sound back...I live in a silent internet world...


Hit the F6 key top row 6th key to right of escape key left corner


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302924


Trying to hear a mouse fart


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

STILL CANT HEAR ANYONE...SHOUT LOUDER...F6 didn't make any difference...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> STILL CANT HEAR ANYONE...SHOUT LOUDER...F6 didn't make any difference...


I periodically lose sound and it is one of my wires getting loose or the power plug falling out.  Have you traced them down one at a time yet?


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

yep, it's been out for some time now but all systems are indicating it's all working but I don't hear anything...happened shortly after I had it converted to solid state...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> yep, it's been out for some time now but all systems are indicating it's all working but I don't hear anything...happened shortly after I had it converted to solid state...


What was converted to solid state?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Think I've got the Old Hen conned into a foot tickle, and my achin' doggies are looking forward to it. G'night, shipmates. We sail at dawn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

and another life saved today so we all can sleep a little better tonight


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Think I've got the Old Hen conned into a foot tickle, and my achin' doggies are looking forward to it. G'night, shipmates. We sail at dawn.


Frank Burns is gonna be a little bit late.


----------



## ness (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning wave... Up n out to go fishing before the sun scorches the oaktrees. Brutal heatwave  here. Records will be broken over the next two weeks. Over 100f every day.

enjoy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll! 59F at 80% RH, gorgeous, and predicted to reach 80F.

Nothing on the calendar, so open for mayhem and debauchery.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

good morning 

64 going up to 102 and 100 or more the next 10 days!….my garden is gonna burn up unless I spray it with water all day

oklahoma and Texas are hades warmed over!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning wave... Up n out to go fishing before the sun scorches the oaktrees. Brutal heatwave  here. Records will be broken over the next two weeks. Over 100f every day.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> ...






I remember the weather bing that hot when I was living in Tulsa and n the 70’s

it was so hot that we had to pour concrete at night

on top of the heat , all we had back then to cool us down was a swamp cooler

add 90% humidity to,a,swamp cooler and it will rain inside the house


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Good morning. Time to get some coffee going.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning. Time to get some coffee going.





would that be ice coffee down there in Hades , Texas?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Ain't that the truth brother Big.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Big Good Morning to all
And a special reach around for you know who


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

boo said:


> yep, it's been out for some time now but all systems are indicating it's all working but I don't hear anything...happened shortly after I had it converted to solid state...


Well that is your problem
Living analog in a digital world.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning misfits.... already hot...water...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


The fish was so Big we could not land it on the boat


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning misfits.... already hot...water...


Why are you not fishing ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep! Brought cold beer, sticky buds, and a couple o' steaks that were big enough to choke a mule, along with a bag of charcoal, just in case I was out.
> Gotta love that guy!


Roster what the hell you been doing to Hippie. He aint never that nice. Next thing you know he will be smoking a ciggerette.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

boo said:


> yep, it's been out for some time now but all systems are indicating it's all working but I don't hear anything...happened shortly after I had it converted to solid state...


May need to update the drivers for your sound card.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302986


Helll For that matter you could be President and still be a flaming idiot. I did not say president of what.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302987


That is cool I fixed it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Thank you brother Roster. Perfect.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Its hot outside *butt* im still going fishing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Time for a nap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

See those trees with white paint on them. I have some just like that in my front yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Funny as hell but a cool way to hide what it is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302996


Fixed it aLSO


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 302998


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning misfits.... already hot...water...





try getting up at 4:20 am and start watering


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

hey , I have a question for all of you mind readers


----------



## boo (Jul 15, 2022)

the answer is no big...
soon to bedtime for my buddy roster, don't forget to go big on the daily double roster...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

boo said:


> the answer is no big...
> soon to bedtime for my buddy roster, don't forget to go big on the daily double roster...




thanks Boo

its a tough question and I hope others chime in


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey , I have a question for all of you mind readers


No


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

Ok, what was the  question?


----------



## boo (Jul 15, 2022)

what question...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Hell no Big. Completely out of the question my friend. Was I close


----------



## ness (Jul 16, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Fixed it for you Ness. That pic is the full image so it won't get any bigger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh and good morning mam.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fixed it for you Ness. That pic is the full image so it won't get any bigger.


That’s what she said


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Yet another double gorgeous partially cloudy day in Pacific NW Paradise starting at 62F with 88% RH, 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 77F.

I worked on the Medusa Diamond enigma yesterday and now have commitments from both the gas scrubbing filter manufacturer and two extraction labs to conduct experiments, as well as one gas and filter distributor who wants to be involved. Monday my contact at a testing lab capable of LPG testing should be back in the office, allowing me to close the circle and get things in motion.

Today is the day for my Covid test to see if I picked it up at the shindig, but so far, no symptoms beyond a runny nose, and it is full bore allergy season, with the index at 8, so that doesn't mean much.

My peppers and tamaters have both taken off and are progressing nicely. None of the Lavender and Oregon Wildflower seeds have popped, and the sprouted Okieweed seed hasn't shown its smiling face above ground since I planted it.

Having trouble sprouting my beans so I also just dropped one more seed in a pot without soaking to see what happens. Too bad we can't cross cannabis with dandelion, which voluntarily grows in concrete.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fixed it for you Ness. That pic is the full image so it won't get any bigger.


I downloaded it and tried to enlarge it, but it isn't in a .webp format that my photo shop recognizes.  Perhaps the peeeecture wezzard, aka @RosterMan, has the program to do so??


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Yet another double gorgeous partially cloudy day in Pacific NW Paradise starting at 62F with 88% RH, 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 77F.
> 
> I worked on the Medusa Diamond enigma yesterday and now have commitments from both the gas scrubbing filter manufacturer and two extraction labs to conduct experiments, as well as one gas and filter distributor who wants to be involved. Monday my contact at a testing lab capable of LPG testing should be back in the office, allowing me to close the circle and get things in motion.
> 
> ...


Maybe drop a seed or two in the concrete cracks  I think the PH is better there


----------



## ness (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fixed it for you Ness. That pic is the full image so it won't get any bigger.


Thanks Hopper I tried to figure it out.  

Getting ready to fill dog water buckets up and gal jugs for the girls.  The dogs are drinking so much water in these hot days Their haven't like the heat either.  Have fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Yeah sometimes I find pics that won't work when I click Full Image. It just adds another Image the same size.
Ness wants it bigger though. That's what Sub said


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Im still trying to figure out why all the women here Crave BIGGIE


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ok you mind readers , the question was answered with a majority of no’s

so i will accept No to be the right answer

the question was : should big and Swede get married

and ya all gave me the best advice by saying No

thanks for saving my arse!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Ok you mind readers , the question was answered with a majority of no’s
> 
> so i will accept No to be the right answer
> 
> ...


Do the right thing ye bastard
Make an honest woman of that beauty.
Do not expect Subbie to run away with you .......................LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im still trying to figure out why all the women here Crave BIGGIE






the Kavorka my friend , the Kavorka


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

my father had the Kavorka


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the Kavorka my friend , the Kavorka



Must be The Beach spray you wear, or was it The Ocean


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Your Dad was Erroll Flynn?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Must be The Beach spray you wear, or was it The Ocean




Hi Karate and Mennen aftershave


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Hi Karate and Mennen aftershave


I still have cases of my Old Spice


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I still have cases of my Old Spice
> View attachment 303063




do you also use Butch Wax or is that Hippie?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I used Butch Wax when I was a kid. Brings back memories.
Now I don't have any hair on my head. Musta been the Butch Wax clogged up my poors.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you also use Butch Wax or is that Hippie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Brylcreem Baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I remember that too brother. A little dab a do ya.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Has a much nicer smell than butch wax
A more refined man wears Brylcreem


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember that too brother. A little dab a do ya.


That was Dippity Doo


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Most of us combed our hair back with a little wave. Made us some handsome bastards. A little greasy but handsome.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Well dippity doo too you too brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Most of us combed our hair back with a little wave. Made us some handsome bastards. A little greasy but handsome.


Come on admit it ya mom shaved your butt and made ya walk backwards


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I feel like we are in a time machine.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well dippity doo too you too brother.


Stuff made a get lube


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Sick bastard.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I feel like we are in a time machine.


I call this place my Worm Hole 
It takes me back to happier days


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303068
> View attachment 303069


Its The Morlocks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Loved that movie.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

Can anybody name a person that still uses hair jel today....?  Hint....pretty boy on the west coast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Haven't a clue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Newsome


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Newsome


Give that man a cigar


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That was Dippity Doo




wrong

it was indeed brylcream


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303067


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Most of us combed our hair back with a little wave. Made us some handsome bastards. A little greasy but handsome.


I started butch wax during high school football and grew it back out after I was discharged from the corps. 

My hair has too much body to let get very long, as it becomes uncontrollable.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

I dyed my hair blonde once...I looked stupid.  I left the s-hit on to long and it came out white. Today my hair is almost the same color ...check my Avatar.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you also use Butch Wax or is that Hippie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can make a cannabis infused version of the hair wax very easily


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its The Morlocks
> View attachment 303070


Or Biggie beaten back the women LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We can make a cannabis infused version of the hair wax very easily
> View attachment 303075






we are late inventing it tho


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303076
> we are late inventing it tho


My Good friend made a Cannabinoid hair tonic years ago and he actually grew some new hair sprouts, but nothing or any real length would grow out.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> What......did he stop by the house?


Better check the bathroom for your tooth brush right quick.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303076
> we are late inventing it tho


Wash and rinse after 2 to 3 hours?  I'd have to plan around that!

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2022)

Lmao wow that was a read Walt you get the email finally lmao


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I dyed my hair blonde once...I looked stupid.  I left the s-hit on to long and it came out white. Today my hair is almost the same color ...check my Avatar.


Not far behind you..............................................


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not far behind you..............................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

Whoooop, whoooooop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Both mine and Grayfox's Covid tests are negative, so we are free again after the 20th if no symptoms show up.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

My hair is so white it glows.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoooop, whoooooop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Both mine and Grayfox's Covid tests are negative, so we are free again after the 20th if no symptoms show up.


Happy for you.  I know the feeling.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

One  day a very wealthy father took his son on a trip to the country for the  sole purpose of showing his son how it was to be poor. They spent a few  days and nights on the farm of what would be considered a very poor  family.
After their return from the trip, the father asked his son  how he liked the trip. “It was great, Dad,” the son replied. “Did you  see how poor people can be?” the father asked. “Oh Yeah,” said the son.
“So  what did you learn from the trip?” asked the father. The son answered,  “I saw that we have one dog and they had four. We have a pool that  reaches to the middle of our garden and they have a creek that has no  end. We have imported lanterns in our garden and they have the stars at  night. Our patio reaches to the front yard and they have the whole  horizon.
We have a small piece of land to live on and they have  fields that go beyond our sight. We have servants who serve us, but they  serve others.
We buy our food, but they grow theirs. We have walls  around our property to protect us, they have friends to protect them.”  The boy’s father was speechless. Then his son added, “It showed me just  how poor we really are.”
Too many times we forget what we have and  concentrate on what we don’t have. What is one person’s worthless object  is another’s prize possession. It is all based on one’s perspective.
Sometimes it takes the perspective of a child to remind us what’s important.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> My hair is so white it glows.


My dad and two of his brothers had hair that white by age 55.  Way cool under blacklight.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> One  day a very wealthy father took his son on a trip to the country for the  sole purpose of showing his son how it was to be poor. They spent a few  days and nights on the farm of what would be considered a very poor  family.
> After their return from the trip, the father asked his son  how he liked the trip. “It was great, Dad,” the son replied. “Did you  see how poor people can be?” the father asked. “Oh Yeah,” said the son.
> “So  what did you learn from the trip?” asked the father. The son answered,  “I saw that we have one dog and they had four. We have a pool that  reaches to the middle of our garden and they have a creek that has no  end. We have imported lanterns in our garden and they have the stars at  night. Our patio reaches to the front yard and they have the whole  horizon.
> We have a small piece of land to live on and they have  fields that go beyond our sight. We have servants who serve us, but they  serve others.
> ...


I've been rich and I've been poor, and rich is better...............................................Anon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My dad and two of his brothers had hair that white by age 55.  Way cool under blacklight.




mine was all white by 50


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303082


Looks like you have some kink in your hair too brother.................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mine was all white by 50


Begging the question as to whether white hair is a privilege or a syndrome.  I actually helped turn my dad's hair prematurely gray.


----------



## stain (Jul 16, 2022)

Smoking hot again (rollseyes) Getting garden ready for fall planting. Got to get a few weeds out of the way...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

stain said:


> Smoking hot again (rollseyes) Getting garden ready for fall planting. Got to get a few weeds out of the way...
> 
> View attachment 303094
> View attachment 303095






100 to 112!


we had weeks like that back in the 70’s ……so hot we had to pour concrete at night


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Begging the question as to whether white hair is a privilege or a syndrome.  I actually helped turn my dad's hair prematurely gray.





yeah , my poor pops had 10 kids to deal with by the age of 40 so yeah , we played a part in the whiteness



photo was around 1976 , pops was about 63 here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

This is who your Dad reminds me of.
Denver Pyle. He was a great actor.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is who your Dad reminds me of.
> Denver Pyle. He was a great actor.
> View attachment 303100
> 
> View attachment 303102




pops would be 109 this year


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm making me six of these. This one is not mine but they will look almost identical.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Mutlley (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has a much nicer smell than butch wax
> A more refined man wears Brylcreem


loved the smell of butch wax


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303104


13


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> 13




gotcha beat by a year


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

This one is mine. I still have to burn it and seal it. I have 5 more I will do the same thing to.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This one is mine. I still have to burn it and seal it. I have 5 more I will do the same thing to.
> View attachment 303105



**** mang , are we the only two online today?


----------



## Africanna (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gotcha beat by a year


oh these late starters!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks like you have some kink in your hair too brother.................


Thats is you , I darkened your hair


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

I was a really late starter.  19!  I come from a redneck state and lived in a dry county.....had to drive 15 minutes to the nearest liquor store.  There was absolutely no marijuana in my circle of influence until WoodStock and over night it was everywhere.  

On of my friends approached me and said you gotta try this......I freaked out thinking it was gonna kill me......all it did was make me smile......beginning of a long relationship.....53 years later.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


>


I was 11.

Friends folks were away for the weekend and we got some Rooibaard (red beard) weed & smoked a J on the friday night and it did absolutely nothing to me.  Smoked another on Saturday  night and got so stoned that I never slept for 48 hours - good old sativa. 

And here I am today


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

I was 16.


----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)

I got high in 1968 which made me 16 years old...we had mexican or whatever it was back then...in 1970 my arrival in florida began the long demise of what then became my life...sex, drugs, and rock and roll...having mob family and being able to say I worked with jimi hendrix gave me some modicum of credibility...I just had to carry the line and life was good...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

12 and 1/2


----------



## stain (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gotcha beat by a year


HA beat you by two years and grew my first plant at 8.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm making me six of these. This one is not mine but they will look almost identical.
> 
> View attachment 303103


Careful! The locals might think you're a spark jumper and make all kinds of sick sexual offers to ya. Maybe the girls, too.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303104


12. Smoked a joint and got nothing. Next day, smoked another one. Still nothing. Third day, a buddy brought down a chunk of blond Lebanese hash. I could get high off the weed after that. Prayed I'd never come down.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2022)

marijuana has been very very good to me .. '69 was when my first seed got planted in a pot put in my bedroom window ,  pops knew what it was and didn't care, mom on the other hand tagged it with draino ... I was 11 when I first smoked in '67 with the help of a 17 yr old cool chic neighbor in El Cerrito Ca .. life


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303104



15


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats is you , I darkened your hair


I guess that is why I didn't recognize it..................


pute said:


> I was a really late starter.  19!  I come from a redneck state and lived in a dry county.....had to drive 15 minutes to the nearest liquor store.  There was absolutely no marijuana in my circle of influence until WoodStock and over night it was everywhere.
> 
> On of my friends approached me and said you gotta try this......I freaked out thinking it was gonna kill me......all it did was make me smile......beginning of a long relationship.....53 years later.



26


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

I did my 1st grow at 15  got ripped


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I got high in 1968 which made me 16 years old...we had mexican or whatever it was back then...in 1970 my arrival in florida began the long demise of what then became my life...sex, drugs, and rock and roll...having mob family and being able to say I worked with jimi hendrix gave me some modicum of credibility...I just had to carry the line and life was good...


You sure we are not blood brothers.


----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)

dunno if dad was a rolling stone but mom may have had the whim to get out once in a while...dunno brother hopper, we may be brothers brother...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good night, shipmates, and don't forget to save the last dance for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night, shipmates, and don't forget to save the last dance for me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

drops a quarter in the jukebox


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Swing like your life depends on it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Hopper and the boys Dance


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Morning misfits.  To early for me to dance.  Coffee sounds better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Coffee for me. I'll dance my ass over to my chair and drink coffee and watch Fox News.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

My knees gotta get going a little before I go into dance mode…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

Got me dancing in my chair this morning way to go.


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

puff puff pass pass pass pass enjoying coffee brew and a bowl or two.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I gotta mow here in a little while. Gonna be hot as hell again today as usual.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Okay. Backyard mowed and I'm soaking fking wet. Humid as hell.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Kindbuds as a child LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Kindbuds as a child LOL
> View attachment 303178




the mil assumed the child was indoors and not outside in the dirt , the daughter needs to tell her to mind her own dam business


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay. Backyard mowed and I'm soaking fking wet. Humid as ****.





how long does that take you , 10 minutes?

like Putes front lawn , 7 1/2 minutes start to finish

Boo’s lawn?……..2-3 days.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how long does that take you , 10 minutes?
> 
> like Putes front lawn , 7 1/2 minutes start to finish
> 
> Boo’s lawn?……..2-3 days.


Wrong...45 minutes.  Mow, edge, trim and blow.  This ain't your mother's front yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah all I did was mow my backyard. Haven't edged yet. Takes me about 25 minutes to mow.


----------



## boo (Jul 17, 2022)

I can mow my place in 4 hours if I didn't take a break...lots of water, weed, and shade is part of the ritual...hookep up the boom sprayer to kill lawn insects...12' spray gets it done quickly...there's 100' of property to the left but I've left it natural, too much to maintain as it is...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Wrong...45 minutes.  Mow, edge, trim and blow.  This ain't your mother's front yard.





do you ever take any delight in knowing that I am wrong?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

How much property do you have Boo?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice lawn for where you live.
Do you cut with lawn tractor or full size with 3 pt hitch mower


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

When I was a kid I loved mowing my aunt's yard because it was huge and she had a riding lawn mower. She always gave me money to go get candy and cokes from the little store in town. The town had one red light and one store and a post office that my uncle worked at as a mailman. He use to take me on his route and let me drive.


----------



## boo (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How much property do you have Boo?


10 acres, 8 of which is heavily landscaped...


RosterMan said:


> Nice lawn for where you live.
> Do you cut with lawn tractor or full size with 3 pt hitch mower


I have 4 mowers, 1 belly mower on a 1953 farmall cub, a 61" 3 blade 3 point hitch mower pulled my a ford 1925 diesel tractor, a lawn tractor, and a 32 hp. 61" ferris 3100 mower...I'm prepared to mow...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

That's a lot of mowing brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Well I don't have to worry about what h.ell is going to be like. I'm already living in it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Chilling watching Naked And Afraid


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Weather Station in Texas


----------



## stain (Jul 17, 2022)

100 fricken 3 atm. A couple of the ponds I fish are very low. If this heat keeps it up. They will dry out. Buddy said we will need to sane them and move the big fish to a spring fed pond. 

They are saying we might hit 115 to 120f later this week. sheeeeeet that's HOT!!! Solar well has been running full time this past week and forward. Just to keep the okra, water melons and cantaloupe from wilting. Pot is loving it....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

They have a task force looking into Uvalde.
They just said there was no incident commander at that school that day telling them to stand down.and said they are investigating officers and why they didn't go in within minutes of the time they arrived because they are trained to immediately put their lives at risk in when there is an Active Shooter and ppl dying.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Great idea. I gotta go get me another big umbrella.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303234


I for one would not miss that fishing trip


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Remember these?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember these?View attachment 303237


Built a few , damm they were fun


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Not Putes


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Time to wake up from your naps.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Roster. Remember this bike.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember these?View attachment 303237


I built my first one using a 2 cylinder Maytag washing machine motor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Gas driven Magtag motor


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Gas driven Magtag motor



For places with no electricity.  They made both a one and a two-cylinder two cycle engine with kick start.



			https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/gas-engines/the-maytag-family-of-two-cycle-engines/


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

I've seen 'em at antique shows.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Think I'm gonna turn in, Shipmates. You guys would have gotten a big laugh at me this afternoon. After five hours of work on a garage remodel, I took a shower and had to flop a towel around to dry the tops of my feet. Back hurt too bad to lean over that far. Time to bubble up and explore the insides of my eyelids.
G'night, friends and family.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Is everyone sleeping in this morning?  Gonna be a nice day here. Plan on working a bit in the flower tent. They have been in there for 8 weeks now. Getting some yellow leaves and some purple colors on one plant. Going to look at trichomes for the first time today as some are looking quite ripe already. This grow is a bit closer to the lights than I wanted but seemed to do ok anyway. Y’all stay cool


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2022)

Goooode Moanday morning brothers and sisters! Another lovely new day in paradise starting at 55F with 84% RH and predicted to reach 77F.

My petrochemical lab contact is due back in his office this morning, so I should be able to close the loop on our Medusa Diamond experiment and start things rolling. I would like to include the gas supplier in the group and will be working on that in concert with the gas distributor. In the interim we can experiment with the gas we already have that is problematic.

My tamaters and peppers are thriving, as is the Lavender and winter wheat that I planted, but still waiting for the Lavender and Oregon Wildflower seeds I sowed in the backyard, as well as my Okieweed (WC+MC-WC) to show their pretty faces.

Diligently working my way through trying the concentrate samples that I returned from the 710 gathering with and tried last new one from Pharmex this morning. Not a bad one in the bunch and a tribute to how far the industry has evolved in the last decade, as well as the bright industrious brothers and sisters who made it so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Time for coffee.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

Looks tasty, and I ain't talkin' 'bout the coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Time for coffee.
> 
> View attachment 303279






I am digging her panties


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks tasty, and I ain't talkin' 'bout the coffee.


I got a hair


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am digging her panties


I bet they smell musty


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I bet they smell musty


I'll bet they smell like baby powder and taste like honey!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

The old saying comes to minds 
Taste great
less filling


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet they smell like baby powder and taste like honey!


Yuk Baby powder


----------



## stain (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning wave... Off to water the weeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice garden Stain.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> one way to find out subbie, click on the home page and go to apps, once you've opened the apps you will see cinema ticket pop in the menu...once I click it I get anything I want...NFL and NHL are all there...Ive not really dug in to see what it can do but for 10 bucks more than a regular firestick I got this one...check them out at www.ultimatejailbrokenfiresticks.com...happy streaming...


I just bought the "fancy" version with 4k, etc.
I'll report back how it functions.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm the odd man out. Roku for me.


Same here, but I just bought a jailbroke fire stick from Boo's site.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm dumping Netflix. Go woke, go broke.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I jailbroke a Fire stick. Wasn't impressed because everything was so slow.


That's what I figured, so I got the 4k model, hopefully it won't go slower! I will report back how it works.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah let me know because i have the new 4k and i didn't Jailbreak it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

no roku no netflix no fire sticks no monitors no tv’s no phone no pool no pets


what is wrong with me?


went cold turkey about 15 yrs ago when they went from analog to digital and told me I had to buy a “box” if I wanted to watch tv anymore

shut the front door I quit


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> cheers!
> 
> now I want a gin and tonic
> 
> ...


Purple double dome. Orange Sunshine. 4 way windowpane.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Purple double dome. Orange Sunshine. 4 way windowpane.
> 
> Bubba



good stuff

there was a lot of Owsley acid , orange sunshine , blue cheer out on the west coast in the 60’s

and then some stp showed up 67-68……..lsd x 2 , 1 tab was good for 24-48 hours

all barrel tabs , most were 4 way 1000 mics


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't read past this part Hippie because it was the same bullshit excuses those cowardly fkers gave that doesn't hold water.
> *I have trained for critical incidents, and you have to remember
> ONCE a Boss gets there (on scene) they are the shot caller, and I have seen on real calls where cops wanted to move and were threatened with job loss if they did so*.
> 
> ...


This is EXACTLY what WHOOPS

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good stuff
> 
> there was a lot of Owsley acid , orange sunshine , blue cheer out on the west coast in the 60’s
> 
> ...


Only one round of stp. Wonder what happened to it? Never saw the synthesis, not sure of it's make up.

Very strong.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> This is EXACTLY what the left wanted to happen. They could care less about these or any other kids. All they want is a narrative to take guns away so the commies can take over.
> F u c k commies. Bar b q the rioters, feed them to the Dems as prison food. When we run out, firing squad time.
> 
> Bubba


Ha ha......daily reminder....where are we?

Off to the grow store for supplies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Only one round of stp. Wonder what happened to it? Never saw the synthesis, not sure of it's make up.
> 
> Very strong.
> 
> Bubba




oh it’s still available but difficult to acquire 

ever hear of Pickard and Apperson?

as far as I know the good lsd supply dried up when these two were busted operating a lab in a Missile silo in Wamengo Lansas


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good stuff
> 
> there was a lot of Owsley acid , orange sunshine , blue cheer out on the west coast in the 60’s
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's what I figured, so I got the 4k model, hopefully it won't go slower! I will report back how it works.
> 
> Bubbaeen too busy with life


I have not tried to jailbreak mine yet
Been too busy with life , if you have a good youtube and figure it out please let me know


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have not tried to jailbreak mine yet
> Been too busy with life , if you have a good youtube and figure it out please let me know


I bought a  jail broke version, so I don't have to jack with it. We will see.

Russellc


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Check out the video below.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



I have a reg fire stick


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

So yours in smaller then mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Ron White has a joke about that where he says,,yeah mine might be a little shorter but its the size of a cheese wheel.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So yours in smaller then mine.


The water was cold that day


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ron White has a joke about that where he says,,yeah mine might be a little shorter but its the size of a cheese wheel.


Girth is better than thin and long ask any woman
Or Hippie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie stopped giving reach arounds due to inflation.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie stopped giving reach arounds due to inflation.


Depends on who you are Bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

That bastard lied to me. He loves only Roster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Bring some memories back? look at the haircuts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Good Guy With A Gun: Mass Shooter Shot In Indiana Mall By Armed Civilian​


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## przcvctm (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bring some memories back? look at the haircuts.
> 
> View attachment 303293


Yeah it does. From that photo I can tell that they are dancing to Chicago's "Color my World" haha


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

przcvctm said:


> Yeah it does. From that photo I can tell that they are dancing to Chicago's "Color my World" haha



good to see ya Amigo!

what a day!

muggles and przcvctm post the same day!


we go back what , 15+ years?

cannabis world and free cannabis…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I bought a  jail broke version, so I don't have to jack with it. We will see.
> 
> Russellc


Let me know , I buy one already done if yours works
I paid 15 bucks but I can send it back


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bring some memories back? look at the haircuts.
> 
> View attachment 303293


This one has to be you look at the hairy arms LOL


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm curious if they actually still sell them, I'd have thought the cable companies would have pitched  hissy fits about them...I use mine ever time I turn on the tv...


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

G'night, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2022)

I get a helluva of a kick outa this one.  Young guy, grinning superciliously, agrees to let a little guy a foot or more shorter than him try to box with him in the ring.

Thirty seconds later, the little old guy has _not_ landed a lucky punch... 

Nope, he beat the living shiit out of the man-bun big guy by out boxing, out slugging him to the point that if it was a match, the ref woulda stopped the fight, 'cause he be KO'd and out!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I get a helluva of a kick outa this one.  Young guy, grinning superciliously, agrees to let a little guy a foot or more shorter than him try to box with him in the ring.
> 
> Thirty seconds later, the little old guy has _not_ landed a lucky punch...
> 
> Nope, he beat the living shiit out of the man-bun big guy by out boxing, out slugging him to the point that if it was a match, the ref woulda stopped the fight, 'cause he be KO'd and out!








Goooode morning fellow travelers! Yet another double gorgeous day here in the land of OR, starting at 62F with 78% RH, 5 mph wind, and predicted to soar to 85F.

Progress on my Medusa project, but a reminder that some processes take extra steps when both of the people who I waited till Monday to contact, were buried and promised to get back to me. Alas to my dismay, in retirement I had forgotten that project management is a lot of hurry up and wait.

I received an invitation to be on an advisory board for a group advocating for elephants in Thailand. The group drums up support funds supporting a preserve, but my function would be to help dream up ways to keep the elephants safely out of farmer's fields and ivory hunter's gunsights. A tempting proposal as I've always admired elephants and am distressed at how fast such an intelligent species is disappearing simply for their ivory.

They have blown my mind with events like when the "Elephant Whisperer" died, and the herds he had been nurturing, showed unannounced from all over the island to hold an "Elephant Wake", circling his house for several days trumpeting, like they do when one of their own dies. Like Dolphins and Whales, Elephants are a high intellect that we are not close to understanding or truly appreciating. What a loss if they are gone before we do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Your not actully Jail Breaking the FireStick. Your are just side-loading Apps. Which by the way such as Netflix you still have to pay for. I did my 4K last night. Still not impressed but to each his own. It is cool though that you get all those apps.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your not actully Jail Breaking the FireStick. Your are just side-loading Apps. Which by the way such as Netflix you still have to pay for. I did my 4K last night. Still not impressed but to each his own. It is cool though that you get all those apps.


So all sideloading (yes I was aware) does is allow you to download apps like KODI and DOWNLOADER search apps , allowing you to find more avail/programs, no free movies ? That succs


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your not actully Jail Breaking the FireStick. Your are just side-loading Apps. Which by the way such as Netflix you still have to pay for. I did my 4K last night. Still not impressed but to each his own. It is cool though that you get all those apps.


Thks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So all sideloading (yes I was aware) does is allow you to download apps like KODI and DOWNLOADER search apps , allowing you to find more avail/programs, no free movies ? That succs


Yes you will get Downloader 1st and then you can get Koti and all kinds of apps. Some are free to use and some are not. Its still cool to have access to so many apps. Bastards even have XXX movies but you have to find a code or something the guy said. I personally am not it to XXX but to each his own. Love beautiful women but just really never was into the bologna movies. Liked Topless bars but not Strip clubs.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes you will get Downloader 1st and then you can get Koti and all kinds of apps. Some are free to use and some are not.


OK I have an older big screen that it will help with getting more apps at least
Not a total loss. 
Was it pretty much straight forward install the youtube guy on walkthrough did?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

My new fav cartoon


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes you will get Downloader 1st and then you can get Koti and all kinds of apps. Some are free to use and some are not. Its still cool to have access to so many apps. Bastards even have XXX movies but you have to find a code or something the guy said. I personally am not it to XXX but to each his own. Love beautiful women but just really never was into the bologna movies. Liked Topless bars but not Strip clubs.


I heard 6969 may be the code let me know LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I have an older big screen that it will help with getting more apps at least
> Not a total loss.
> Was it pretty much straight forward install the youtube guy on walkthrough did?


Yeah its easy peasy. Just follow his directions. I used my phone while i did it where i could pause when needed.
Mine is a 4k and the Developer Option wasn't on there so i had to do some research. Sneaky bastards changed things up on the 4k. On the 4k you have to go to settings and click on ABOUT several times and the developer option appears in settings. Kinda like on your Android phone.
Fking pissed me off because im following this guys directions and when he said to go to SETTINGS and thee click on MY FIRESTICK and then click on Developer and you dont see it,, your like what the fk. Where is it. 
When i did my Regular Firestick the Developer Option was already there. Fkers thought they could keep us from side loading by hiding the Developer Option.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

I always have loved a nice ham sandwish


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah its easy peasy. Just follow his directions. I used my phone while i did it where i could pause when needed.
> Mine is a 4k and the Developer Option wasn't on there so i had to do some research. Sneaky bastards changed things up on the 4k. On the 4k you have to go to settings and click on ABOUT several times and the developer option appears in settings. Kinda like on your Android phone.


Were you able to find any codes needed to download the free movies
Maybe @boo  knows about the codes


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Morning...gonna be a hot sumbitch.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

I saw something last night
Is it true The Pagans MC has only 200-250 members left?

I was friends with the prez of local NY chap and the dude made killer pool sticks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I always have loved a nice ham sandwish
> View attachment 303378


That’s just bologna


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Were you able to find any codes needed to download the free movies
> Maybe @boo  knows about the codes


No i didnt even try to find codes for the XXX. Think thats the only thing you needed the codes for.
 If i wanna see bolonga ill put it on a sandwich.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s just bologna


Dang it I told her something smelt fishy


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No i didnt even try to find codes for the XXX. Think thats the only thing you needed the codes for.


Ya need that for when she falls asleep


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I saw something last night
> Is it true The Pagans MC has only 200-250 members left?
> 
> I was friends with the prez of local NY chap and the dude made killer pool sticks.


30 plus yrs ago


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s just bologna


I checked the expiration date and sure enough


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Lots of Clubs are not all that big when you actually pay attention to real numbers. And honestly, the young generation is ruining lots of clubs because they have no real loyalty to anyone but themselves. I retired as so many other old-timers did because of just that. Its not the same as when i 1st got involved with Outlaws. Now its a Bunch of snitches and snakes and very few good brothers are left.
Want to ride and have fun,,stay away from patches.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Even Sub doesnt wanna look at bologna.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Im kinda excited about something but i cant say what just yet. Probably because im the only one paying attention to it. I will say it will be happening soon. Its kinda cool because its what brought us all back together and got things going in the right direction again.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Even Sub doesnt wanna look at bologna.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im kinda excited about something but i cant say what just yet. Probably because im the only one paying attention to it.


Tell me at least hopper. I can’t stand not knowing what it is…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



No bologna pics.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im kinda excited about something but i cant say what just yet. Probably because im the only one paying attention to it. I will say it will be happening soon. Its kinda cool because its what brought us all back together and got things going in the right direction again.


Hey I never knew the Outlaws Had a sub group of underlings to do their dity work
Black Pistons?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No bologna pics.


Unless they are very BIG ones LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Pistons are in engines.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Sub i can tell you here shortly. Are you excited?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Thats raciest. Whats wrong with White Pistons?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub i can tell you here shortly. Are you excited?


Hippie already told me 
It must be killing Sub not knowing LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats raciest. Whats wrong with White Pistons?


They have no Girth


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats raciest. Whats wrong with White Pistons?


They do not work as hard ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub i can tell you here shortly. Are you excited?


Yes very, I can’t hardly wait hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Here it is Sub.   
Congratulations Roster,,, you are the brother that put us across the 1000 mark.
The Island Of Misfits just hit 1000 PAGES. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
How fking cool. The Thread that started us on this venture and cleaned up MP and ran off all the assholes that was destroying the Passion with their bullshit.
And its all because of all you great brothers and sisters. Thank You from the bottom of my heart
I started this thread Apr 13, 2020 and we never looked back.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here it is Sub.
> Congratulations Roster,,, you are the winner.
> The Island Of Misfits just hit 1000 posts. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> How fking cool. The Thread that started us on this venture and cleaned up MP and ran off all the assholes that was destroying the Passion with their bullshit.
> And its all because of all you great brothers and sisters.


Where;s Keef and Umbra LOL
I know Lets play Find Stig gy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here it is Sub.
> Congratulations Roster,,, you are the winner.
> The Island Of Misfits just hit 1000 posts. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> How fking cool. The Thread that started us on this venture and cleaned up MP and ran off all the assholes that was destroying the Passion with their bullshit.
> And its all because of all you great brothers and sisters. Thank You from the bottom of my heart


Yay! You really know how to make a girls day hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice Job Hopper It was all you bro


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Oh dang it I forgot the Hearts


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

It is an honor to post on this page.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> It is an honor to post on this page.


And The Man who allowed it all to come round about.
Three cheers for the great Mods we have here


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

OFC only has 11 pages to go for the same honor.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Still wont prevent me from getting Banned again


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> OFC only has 11 pages to go for the same honor.


Wow that went fast from when you changed it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice Job Hopper It was all you bro


NOPE,,It was all of you guys backing me and the Mods on this endeavor. Would have never happened without all of you guys and thats a fact.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Going to the OFC to post.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> OFC only has 11 pages to go for the same honor.


I miss brother Yooper. Lets get his thread across the mark.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Going to the OFC to post.


Another cup of CocoMocha latte and I bet we can roll that page thread today


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I miss brother Yooper. Lets get his thread across the mark.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still wont prevent me from getting Banned again


Only you can prevent that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Only you can prevent that.


Like a Forest fire


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

Good things


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Even Sub doesnt wanna look at bologna.


Yes I understand
Old Bologna starts to shrivel up and shrink after it is too far gone


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

Before I forget...........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

Hee, hee, hee


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee


I knew that dude he was a cool cat


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

What???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

The puppy says time for a walk!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Only you can prevent that.


I expect it
It is in my breed


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> ... really never was into the bologna movies.


Liar.


RosterMan said:


> Still wont prevent me from getting Banned again


Pute beat me to it.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I expect it
> It is in my breed


Keep fking with Hopper and you will get there......you are gonna loose your post count if ya do.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your not actully Jail Breaking the FireStick. Your are just side-loading Apps. Which by the way such as Netflix you still have to pay for. I did my 4K last night. Still not impressed but to each his own. It is cool though that you get all those apps.


You guys are not talking different weed strains...

I worked that out after about four or five posts from y'alls... 

But what the bloody heck _are_ you talking about??????

Since I am one of them guys that help kick-start _real_ home computers, I gotta point out that MY "hard files" got turned into what the new kids call "hard drives"; and a measly 30 years later some other kid somewhere changed the name for "computer programs" into "apps".  Jeez.

But Jail Breaking a Fire Stick???  And "just _side-loading_"?? these computer programs (AKA: Apps)???  

Did your 4K last night, didja?  Sure it wasn't your 401(k)??  Did you have to wash your backside when you got done?  <-- Reference to Mork and Mindy.

Mindy: "Do you have to do Number 1 or Number 2?" 

Mork:  "Number THREE!"


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good Guy With A Gun: Mass Shooter Shot In Indiana Mall By Armed Civilian​
> 
> View attachment 303295



I'm always afraid something might happen when I'm out shopping.  And I hardly go out at night.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Then I will delete them.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Waiting of a friend to stop by.....I love my friends.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Then I will delete them.


What no cleaver comeback?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

He was scratching his butt and thinking about it.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

ha ha....that was his head.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Waiting of a friend to stop by.....I love my friends.


I had a friend once. I turned him into Crime Stoppers, but I split the money with him. Averaged out to 10 bucks a year for him, but I made out fine.

You guys quit pickin' on my little buddy, Roster.







I'm gonna use my playtime constructively. I'm getting drunk. It's beer time.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> What no cleaver comeback?


Im still waiting for all my old ones back


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> What no cleaver comeback?


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Where are ya going?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Where are ya going?


I got the hint


----------



## stain (Jul 19, 2022)

108f atm and still going up.... nap time.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Just having fun.....You can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Just having fun.....You can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm curious if they actually still sell them, I'd have thought the cable companies would have pitched  hissy fits about them...I use mine ever time I turn on the tv...


They do, I went to that site and snagged a 4k version we shall see. about 97 bucks with tax tips and so forth.
The non 4K was quite a bit less.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 303370
> 
> 
> Goooode morning fellow travelers! Yet another double gorgeous day here in the land of OR, starting at 62F with 78% RH, 5 mph wind, and predicted to soar to 85F.
> ...


That's what the lions did for George when he died. (Of Born Free fame.) If you can find it, watch a video called "Christian the lion"  such a powerful story.  Most everybody has probably seen the scene of those guys being "reintroduced" to their lion.  Sort of scary, after all those years, lion took one look and ran, literally ran to the man who raised him, raised up on his hind legs and embraced him!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

This is a small clip of the movie


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

The fullvideo is out there, well worth the search....

bingo!



bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

I followed this story for some while, they visited Christian at George's place in Kenya.  George was killed by Somali poachers.  Driving his truck full speed to crush them, they riddled him with bullets.  I've hated somalis ever since.

Finally, he left the area that was the last that was seen of him.  George's body was buried near his home, rocks piled on top.  All the lions came and laid on his grave.  One of George's lions, Boy was at first the greatest danger.
Later, Boy became his closest friend.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

These lions are something else.  Boy later attacked a worker and was killed.  Christian laid by his grave day after day.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

I also found the movie for free on tubi.  This is the original video.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I followed this story for some while, they visited Christian at George's place in Kenya.  George was killed by Somali poachers.  Driving his truck full speed to crush them, they riddled him with bullets.  I've hated somalis ever since.
> 
> Bubba


Stay away from Wisconsin. The place is full of 'em.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Stay away from Wisconsin. The place is full of 'em.


Same here.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 19, 2022)

made it to 111f in the shade and still will be 100 a 9pm cst. 80 overnight temps. one for the record books. More will be set tomorrow.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Evening misfits.  Back from dinner.....fish today.  Combination of cod, srimp and scallops. 

Are we sick of the heat yet.  Who has the warmest temp currently......I'm at 92 with 29%rh.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

Allegedly got up to 93 here. Didn't feel a bit over 92.5.

Honestly, I really didn't notice. I did sweat a bit, but nothing outrageous. Didn't realize it 'til I got inside, took a shower, and laid back. My cargo shorts were soaked like I'd fallen in the creek.
Got cooled off and went outside to take my bride to the tavern. Holy crap! Two feet away from the door and it hit me like a blast furnace.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

sounds like you got the early bird special


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

mid 90’s here today , windy , and cloudy this evening


now back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Stain has us all beat by a mile.  Humidity is what really makes things miserable.  I have dry heat.  Dallas is going through he-ll right now as well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

over 100 next 10 days from Oklahoma to Texas 

it is all russias fault


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

I don't care who's fault it is...it sucks


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

the powers that be have been modifying the weather since the 1940’s

we are now at the weather war level or defcon 1


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Evening misfits.  Back from dinner.....fish today.  Combination of cod, srimp and scallops.
> 
> Are we sick of the heat yet.  Who has the warmest temp currently......I'm at 92 with 29%rh.


It’s 90 here now with 76% rh   Today was super hot here


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

You'll never guess what I saw on the road on the way to the bar this afternoon. Damn near broke my neck doing a double take, and the Old Hen missed it entirely. A friggin' brand new Ford GT! Talk about a looker! Of course, for half a million dollars, it should be. Can't believe someone in my little berg has that kind of scratch to cough up on a car.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'll never guess what I saw on the road on the way to the bar this afternoon. Damn near broke my neck doing a double take, and the Old Hen missed it entirely. A friggin' brand new Ford GT! Talk about a looker! Of course, for half a million dollars, it should be. Can't believe someone in my little berg has that kind of scratch to cough up on a car.


Wait..... don't you drive a Rolls Royce?


----------



## stain (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the powers that be have been modifying the weather since the 1940’s
> 
> we are now at the weather war level or defcon 1


Funny thing is. That we have terraformed ok. There were very few trees when my great grandad did the Cheroke land run in 1889. (along cricks and rivers) This was open prairie. It was a dryer climate then too. Now there is very little prairie and lots of trees. (red cedar make up the most) Then oak trees ect ect,  Terraforming is real . In conclusion, we ARE modifying the weather in a way.... 

Chem trails are a whole different story....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm beat. Time to call it a night. Group hugs all around. 

G'night, shipmates, scallywags, and ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The water was cold that day


and deep too....


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


strength and honor....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 20, 2022)

Absolutely unreal .. I mean really .. most of you know how I flavour my vanilla ice cream . But the wife and I sent some samples for a look at our DNA historical lineage .. Wife is Dutch mostly and I knew that, no problem .. but it came back that I have 6.3 % Ashkenazi in my bloodline.. I can't  believe it  ... It said that it could be of a great great or a bit further back than that .. Life is quirky to say the least.


----------



## stain (Jul 20, 2022)

Miserable morning @90f and to add insult to injury, it lightly rained. OH the HUMIDITY!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> Absolutely unreal .. I mean really .. most of you know how I flavour my vanilla ice cream . But the wife and I sent some samples for a look at our DNA historical lineage .. Wife is Dutch mostly and I knew that, no problem .. but it came back that I have 6.3 % Ashkenazi in my bloodline.. I can't  believe it  ... It said that it could be of a great great or a bit further back than that .. Life is quirky to say the least.




you have been excommunicated 

now your heart is circumcised and you are a true believer


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

Could have been worse Patwi
It could have said Sicilian


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Wait..... don't you drive a Rolls Royce?


Yes he does
Here comes the hippie , here comes the Hippie LOL


----------



## ness (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning Misfits 76 tem, 94 hum at 8:18am.  I want to do some raking I'll be going out soon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Misfits 76 tem, 94 hum at 8:18am.  I want to do some raking I'll be going out soon.




if you are raking , then I am leaving


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning, If ness is raking in this heat I'm going back to bed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, If ness is raking in this heat I'm going back to bed.


I'll bet good money 
If ness be a raking
ness be a baking


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Ness is chillen like,,,,, forgot where I was going with this.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, If ness is raking in this heat I'm going back to bed.





i went to bed , then I got up and went to my room and fell asleep


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Another walk completed. Tea is brewing for the girls and I'm getting ready to have some breakfast. Welill spend the morning working in the grow and hopefully clouds will come over and I can cut the grass this afternoon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Another walk completed. Tea is brewing for the girls and I'm getting ready to have some breakfast. Welill spend the morning working in the grow and hopefully clouds will come over and I can cut the grass this afternoon.



weird , I’m also cutting grass today


do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> weird , I’m also cutting grass today
> 
> 
> do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


Avez-vous coupé le fromage


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

got a call from muggles today, nice to hear his voice...boy do I miss his presence here online...be well brother...prayers for you...


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> weird , I’m also cutting grass today
> 
> 
> do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


Grass...this is America


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Grass...this is America


Yep speeakie the fookin englissh


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

I could see a few of us in this position LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> patwi said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely unreal .. I mean really .. most of you know how I flavour my vanilla ice cream . But the wife and I sent some samples for a look at our DNA historical lineage .. Wife is Dutch mostly and I knew that, no problem .. but it came back that I have 6.3 % Ashkenazi in my bloodline.. I can't  believe it  ... It said that it could be of a great great or a bit further back than that .. Life is quirky to say the least.


My daughter has Ashkenazi blood from my first wife's side and the big surprise on my side is that my maternal grandmother was a lying sack about her ancestry.  Instead of about 1/8 Native American, I found less than 2% Native American and East Asian, with about 1.6% Nigerian, to go with my Welch, German, and Scandanavian.  The Nigerian, East Asian, and Scandanavian was introduced sometime in the early 1700's.


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

dunno how but I got this in my inbox...this is my car and I don't remember a magazine shoot for this car...geebus it's tough gettiing old...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> weird , I’m also cutting grass today
> 
> 
> do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


My neighbor's lawnmower woke me up this morning.  

I got annoyed for a minute, then figured:  Screw him, he can mow around me.


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

I got 6 mexicans up on my roof, sounds like I'm being bombed...dutch isn't
 a happy camper...


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Break from yard duty.  Taking extra long today,.....crab grass!  Hand pulling the s-hit.  I sprayed for it this spring but I must have bought fertilizer rather than crab grass killer.....thicker than ever.  

At least clouds have moved in and even a couple of showers which makes it much more comfortable outside.  Everything is loving this heat as long as I can keep enough water on it. 

I better get back as Mrs Put is out there sweating her....oops.  Anyway she is probably hot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2022)

The thermomadinger on my back porch inna shade is reading 95F right now.  There's a dog chasing a cat outside, and they are both walking.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Stopped by my old stomping grounds and there were two people on line and I was one of them.....sad.....their fault.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Grass...this is America





mow de lawn


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

OK.....I mowed de lawn....now I can speak French.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Avez-vous coupé le fromage





no man , it is mow de lawn


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Avez-vous coupé le fromage


Oh. I was going to say "cut the grass in French."

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

I saw these at a yard sale the guy wanted 125 each





Web site lists them at 450 each


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I saw these at a yard sale the guy wanted 125 each
> View attachment 303495
> 
> Web site lists them at 450 each


unca Walt can make these for us.


----------



## boo (Jul 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I saw these at a yard sale the guy wanted 125 each
> View attachment 303495
> 
> Web site lists them at 450 each


125 is a steal if that's what your in to...you can hardly make them for that price...gettin close to jeopardy time for brother roster...


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Good storms just moved through.  Actually cool outside.  Coming your way Big.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Inserting information.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Please keep the conversation on gas/battery and watch the politics


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

Broke two of my own personal rules tonight. I drown a half quart of strawberry ice cream in way too much Kalua. I never drink the hard stuff and I never drink at home. Guess I'm still an old outlaw.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

Good night, fellow Islanders.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Me to.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

I felt its presence first, .. then I saw it in the mirror .. an itch in the middle of my back .. all because of the ol' 1:00 AM bladder relief


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> unca Walt can make these for us.


If I ever tried again -- this time in wood -- beavers would show up at night and eat them.

I am cursed.  Born with a black thumb.  I had a Century Plant that died at 2 years of age.

Fortunately, I have a sooper bunch here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2022)

boo said:


> 125 is a steal if that's what your in to...you can hardly make them for that price...gettin close to jeopardy time for brother roster...


True dat.  Lookit just the amount of clear wood.  Don't count labor, but do add hardware, finishing material, varnish, etc.  

I'll be straight-arrow:  Nobody can make those for $125 nowadays.  Forget the labor.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2022)

Merry Thursday brothers and sister women!  65F at the moment with 82% RH, 3 mph wind, and predicted to reach 81F.

Dinner out at the Old Spaghetti Factory sitting outside by the river with an old friend who has cancer and had surgery for it, but has decided to eschew radiation or chemo to avoid the side effects.  As it has already metastasized to his bones, he says it is uncurable and he would rather have a short, pleasant remainder to his life, than a longer unpleasant one.

MRI on my back and neck first thing this morning to see what all is going on.


----------



## stain (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning drive by...pew pew pew

Another day of enduring the climate change called SUMMER....


----------



## ness (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I'll bet good money
> If ness be a raking
> ness be a baking



Your right Roster ending up like I jumped in a lake.  The hum. was 93 or 98.   I need more coffee.


----------



## ness (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits time to start this day.  I'm going to get a few things done in the am caught you later.  Happy growing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

ness said:


> Your right Roster ending up like I jumped in a lake.  The hum. was 93 or 98.   I need more coffee.




moar coffee!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Good storms just moved through.  Actually cool outside.  Coming your way Big.





we got a few sprinkles buts that’s it 

it does look like we will be getting some relief from this heat starting Monday with some days high being in the 80’s

right on!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Big where is the Coffee Girls


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big where is the Coffee Girls





lurking


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Okay. Time for a shower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lurking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all very nice, but I'd arm wrestle ya for the first one.

Worked out in the sun for seven hours today. Claimed it was 90, but it felt hotter. Came inside, took a shower, and promptly damn near froze to death. House is at 73, but I couldn't shake the chill. Sitting here in a quilted flannel shirt as I type. Weird. Still 83 outside.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 21, 2022)

ditto get well


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2022)

Time for my old arse to call it a night. You folks have a good night's rest, and when I dream......


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

We keep the same hours.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> amazon had them a few years ago, 59 bucks...what a sweet deal...not sure where they can be found now, kinda like the old cable box cards...


Ok, I got this thing, set it up and shezzam.
Works great!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> no roster, I watched online with my jailbroke firestick...it opens up the cinema app and I can get anything at the box office...pretty sweet gadget...


I finally tumbled to all this new Firestick stuff.

Buncha fargin recruits.

For twenty years, I was loaned the use of a repair box.  The guy who loaned it to me did it because I had given him his genealogy all the way back to 1605, with everyone who married into the Family.  He was illegitimate, and it always bothered him not to know.  

We met because of a totally freak occurrence.  There are three people on earth with my name.  Us two both lived in Coral Springs, Floriduh.  He was the president of the cable company in Floriduh.

Anyway, I could get anything broadcast.  That meant special view boxing bouts, all channels without restriction... 

Jeez.  I even got the Lesbian Fishing Channel.

At the end of a full 20 years, he retarded and asked for it back.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> one way to find out subbie, click on the home page and go to apps, once you've opened the apps you will see cinema ticket pop in the menu...once I click it I get anything I want...NFL and NHL are all there...Ive not really dug in to see what it can do but for 10 bucks more than a regular firestick I got this one...check them out at www.ultimatejailbrokenfiresticks.com...happy streaming...


Wow.  I'm gonna check into this today.  I am making hambooger sweet pickles today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> subG
> Google search you tube videos on how to jailbreak your stick
> I have one coming today that I plan to try it on.



=======================================
Rosty -- I am trying to catch up.  Fifty pages overnight.

*What is a "stick"? *

If I am gonna jailbreak my stick... W TF?
===================================
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Disregard.  I was smitten with some DMODD

OK... I left this site and followed Boo's directions to Sumbarine Girl. 

Holy Smokes!  They're the same fargin thing as the old cable box thingy!

I gotta show this to The Fabled PC.  She still zozzing for another coupla hours.


----------



## ness (Jul 22, 2022)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

good morning mi amigos mi amigas

some Ethiopian coffee in the pot and some chem 91 hooters on the counter

now could somebody please bring some krispy kream donuts!?



one cup or two?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They're all very nice, but I'd arm wrestle ya for the first one.
> 
> Worked out in the sun for seven hours today. Claimed it was 90, but it felt hotter. Came inside, took a shower, and promptly damn near froze to death. House is at 73, but I couldn't shake the chill. Sitting here in a quilted flannel shirt as I type. Weird. Still 83 outside.


I'm in!  All about their attitude!!





Goooode morning! Merry Frieday to ya'll this cloudy day in Paradise starting at 61F and 78% RH and predicted to reach 76F.

Got the MRIs done on my neck and lower back, so now ve vait for zee reading...............

The Lavendar and Oregon Wild Flowers that I planted in our back yard for the bees are starting to poke through and my tamaters and peppers are doing well, buuut still no action from the Okieweed beans, sooo I will soak some in H2O2 and water this morning and try again. First time I've ever had problem germinating seeds and wonder what has changed.

Breakfast out with Grayfox and friends this morning and an otherwise clear calendar.


----------



## stain (Jul 22, 2022)

Yep....its got me by the nads


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Yep....its got me by the nads View attachment 303652


And napalm....................


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm in!  All about their attitude!!
> View attachment 303650
> 
> 
> ...


I love her A"tit"udes


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I love her A"tit"udes


She does have nice tits, and I appreciate T&A as an artform, but I most appreciate faces that suggest that they are having a good time. 

Besides having three sisters and a daughter, I learned early on that women who are engaged and having a good time, are the ones I'm most likely to have a good time around.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303654
> View attachment 303655


They are not drinking Coffee
Those Ladies are drinking nothing but Tea'se


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

Wake Up @boo


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I finally tumbled to all this new Firestick stuff.
> 
> Buncha fargin recruits.
> 
> ...


For the price of a jailbroke firestick, you are back in business! And it works! I figured it would stick and so forth, worked perfect.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> =======================================
> Rosty -- I am trying to catch up.  Fifty pages overnight.
> 
> *What is a "stick"? *
> ...


I just went to the site boo provided, bought it (4k version) and had it in a few days. Keyed up dr strange multiverse as a test. Couldn't find a 4k stream, but 1080 worked fine.

 Oh, you won't find those apps on the"regular" fire stick, you must get the ,jail broke" version. (or diy if you can, I understand there are YouTube's on it.)



Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Broke two of my own personal rules tonight. I drown a half quart of strawberry ice cream in way too much Kalua. I never drink the hard stuff and I never drink at home. Guess I'm still an old outlaw.


Next thing you know, it will be foo foo drinks with fruit and umbrella!

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just went to the site boo provided, bought it (4k version) and had it in a few days. Keyed up dr strange multiverse as a test. Couldn't find a 4k stream, but 1080 worked fine.
> 
> Oh, you won't find those apps on the"regular" fire stick, you must get the ,jail broke" version. (or diy if you can, I understand there are YouTube's on it.)
> 
> ...


Bubba are you using the My cinema app to find the movies


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha......daily reminder....where are we?
> 
> Off to the grow store for supplies.


Whoops


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm in!  All about their attitude!!
> View attachment 303650
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't want her on the back of my Hog if'n we hit a cold spot. She could stab ya to death with those daggers.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wouldn't want her on the back of my Hog if'n we hit a cold spot. She could stab ya to death with those daggers.


No worries Hopper already had her


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

House cleaning day....yuk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> House cleaning day....yuk.
















but first , have another cup of joe


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2022)

Back out to the steam bath called outside. You kids play nice, mmmk?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back out to the steam bath called outside. You kids play nice, mmmk?





no


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

meh, finally got off the ice pack, looks like a day full of mowing...I need to pick up the tires I bought for goliath...he's has been idle for too long...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> meh, finally got off the ice pack, looks like a day full of mowing...I need to pick up the tires I bought for goliath...he's has been idle for too long...


And Goliath is? IH


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And Goliath is? IH


some big mofo of something !


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 303658
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as I envisioned Putes


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> some big mofo of something !


Never know with Boo he may be talking the anaconda between his knees


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bubba are you using the My cinema app to find the movies


That is one of them, that's the only one I've tried so far, but there are several others.

Bubba


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

^^^I rotated it for you Perchslurps


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

House work is done....I am now free.......until Mrs Pute realizes I am sitting here in front of the computer.......


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^I rotated it for you Perchslurps


Can you believe that they tore that up to make room for a highway broke my heart


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2022)

Beer thirty. You kids play nice, mmmk? Not you, Big. Raise he ll and put a chunk under it!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just went to the site boo provided, bought it (4k version) and had it in a few days. Keyed up dr strange multiverse as a test. Couldn't find a 4k stream, but 1080 worked fine.
> 
> Oh, you won't find those apps on the"regular" fire stick, you must get the ,jail broke" version. (or diy if you can, I understand there are YouTube's on it.)
> 
> ...




We run jail broke firesticks .. have been for years


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning mi amigos mi amigas
> 
> some Ethiopian coffee in the pot and some chem 91 hooters on the counter
> 
> ...


Where's the strongest version of 91 chem or the most potent version of 91 came available at nowadays guys please?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> amazon had them a few years ago, 59 bucks...what a sweet deal...not sure where they can be found now, kinda like the old cable box cards...


Well, their web page is still up. I think I am gonna find out...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That is one of them, that's the only one I've tried so far, but there are several others.
> 
> Bubba


One last question
Are you now able to get the pay chan without signing up


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

it's a feature built into the jailbroke stick...if it's at the box office I bet it...netflix and all pay per view is accessible...I feel like a criminal using mine...not, fuggem


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> it's a feature built into the jailbroke stick...if it's at the box office I bet it...netflix and all pay per view is accessible...I feel like a criminal using mine...not, fuggem


You?
You are The King Pin


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

nah, just lucky...even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while...


----------



## stain (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> nah, just lucky...even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while...


annnnnnnnnd they're gone


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

Zzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Yet another gorgeous day starting at 59F & 81% RH, 5 mph winds and predicted to reach 76F.

Some progress aligning resources on the Medusa Diamond project and expecting a call today to finish organizing the loop.

More data to digest coming in on the EHEW save the elephant project about poaching. Here is the site they are putting together: EHEW™


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Where's the strongest version of 91 chem or the most potent version of 91 came available at nowadays guys please?





insane seed posse seeds chem 91 and dragon 91

goat and monkey seeds have the real deal too


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

Thank you for your help with that I appreciate it I'd approached a cat named Money Mike but I don't know that he the email that I was trying to use I think it was off Instagram at the time was valid I'm not sure I did have somebody that was close friends of his from the Burrows say that a lot of times what they like to do is have people come down to conferences can a conferences and conventions down that way and come meet face to face I must say that was the first time I'd ever asked an inquired about a seed distributors certain cuts and they were like why don't you just come down and say hi that was pretty cool it's like old school customer service it was neat


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Thank you for your help with that I appreciate it I'd approached a cat named Money Mike but I don't know that he the email that I was trying to use I think it was off Instagram at the time was valid I'm not sure I did have somebody that was close friends of his from the Burrows say that a lot of times what they like to do is have people come down to conferences can a conferences and conventions down that way and come meet face to face I must say that was the first time I'd ever asked an inquired about a seed distributors certain cuts and they were like why don't you just come down and say hi that was pretty cool it's like old school customer service it was neat





you are welcome

sounds like you had a great time at the convention


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

I've never been to a convention like that before it was like a flea market for potheads


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I've never been to a convention like that before it was like a flea market for potheads


did the have any icecream ?


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)

my head  hurt watching this


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning Islanders. Glad it's fking Saturday. My old ass is wore out. Gotta clean the damn pool today. Freaking weather is kicking my Texas ass. Every fking day it's in the triple digits with no end in site.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. Glad it's fking Saturday. My old ass is wore out. Gotta clean the damn pool today. Freaking weather is kicking my Texas ass. Every fking day it's in the triple digits with no end in site.
> View attachment 303738


More Bro
You getting any extra algae growth on pool bottom this yr
I need to shock today


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. Glad it's fking Saturday. My old ass is wore out. Gotta clean the damn pool today. Freaking weather is kicking my Texas ass. Every fking day it's in the triple digits with no end in site.
> View attachment 303738


Hops Flag


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Lost me on that one bro.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lost me on that one bro.


White
Green
Yellow
The Banner colors below your avatar


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hops Flag
> View attachment 303753






Welcome to Hoppervania


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Bring your own beer


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

Fiddlehead and switchback brewery  1 mile drive.


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning stoners.  pass puff puff pass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Good morning ness, puff, puff pass back atcha for double toke this morning. Another blazing hot day for us


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning Ness, Subgal, and the rest of you misfits.  77 and dreary here. Got rain last night and possibly more on the way. We did need it. Haven't been outside yet, but I've got a feeling it's gonna be a muggy one. Got one door to swing and I'm done for the day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Ness, Subgal, and the rest of you misfits.  77 and dreary here. Got rain last night and possibly more on the way. We did need it. Haven't been outside yet, but I've got a feeling it's gonna be a muggy one. Got one door to swing and I'm done for the day.


Morning hippie. Yes rain and heat is sauna time in my neck of the woods. Try and stay as cool as you are today


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning hippie kick back with a bowl or two it's to hot to be outside.  The outside girls drink a gal of water a day unless it's raining throughout the day with no sun then it's the next day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bring your own beer


Cheap fooker


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Cheap fooker


You wouldn't want to drink that swill he calls beer anyhoo.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You wouldn't want to drink that swill he calls beer anyhoo.


I heard he makes it himself from rain water and AC run off


----------



## kevinn (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning ness, puff, puff pass back atcha for double toke this morning. Another blazing hot day for us


Have you got an ocean breeze down there.  Was 98 and high humid at 10 this AM and not a breeze in the air.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

boo said:


> nah, just lucky...even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while...


Awright, within the last five minnits, I just blew $97.98 






I WILL be here asking what to do next... <-- Near certainty.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

Walt, everynow and again over the years Amazon aligns up with net providers and will ping your jailbroke 'stick .. you usually will just have to buy another one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. Glad it's fking Saturday. My old ass is wore out. Gotta clean the damn pool today. Freaking weather is kicking my Texas ass. Every fking day it's in the triple digits with no end in site.
> View attachment 303738


Weedie... you gotta move to South Floriduh.  Cooler here by far. With ocean breezes, yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> Walt, everynow and again over the years Amazon aligns up with net providers and will ping your jailbroke 'stick .. you usually will just have to buy another one.


As long as it's "over the years". <-- How long with yours before that ping happened?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I heard he makes it himself from rain water and AC run off


Nope, he likes to run it through his horse first.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Weedie... you gotta move to South Floriduh.  Cooler here by far. With ocean breezes, yet.


Lived in Florida for 4 yrs. I joined MP when I lived in Florida. I lived in Newport Richie and then Hudson. Loved every minute of it. I fished and played golf all the fking time. Loved the weather and beaches.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Fking mean old bastards. I love my beer.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Now I can send it here


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> We run jail broke firesticks .. have been for years


There's a little "piddling around to get it figured out.  Some things have great resolution and sound tracks, some streams not so much. For the cost, it's a no brainer.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> One last question
> Are you now able to get the pay chan without signing up


You just click on, or search a title. Then these streams pop up and you try one. If it is a sucky stream, or wrong movie, click another stream and play it. You don't sign up for anything.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as it's "over the years". <-- How long with yours before that ping happened?



Walt, twice over an 9 year period ... so, last time about three years ago we went out and bought 2 of 'em and jailbroke both ,  . . Our service provider is Hughes, not huge but had been very good till Dish bought them out a few yrs ago.   It's still better than the basic Dish and Direct Tv satellite services esp with our internet flow. .. And screw any cable from the street.


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as it's "over the years". <-- How long with yours before that ping happened?


I've had my firestick for at least 6 years and have never been pinged...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

Yaknow it coulda been when Dish was doing its buyout of Hughes just a few years ago that we got pinged and lost the last one .. anyway wife just told me we gave the xtra one to our son, he's the one that originally showed us how to break it. Kids today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Look what I found. Big mother fker too.
His mouth looks like that bastard in the movie predator.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

brem  fishing time


----------



## kevinn (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look what I found. Big mother fker too.
> His mouth looks like that bastard in the movie predator.
> 
> 
> ...


Surprising how fast just 1 of them can devour a tomato plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

But they smell like tomato plants. They are beautiful. I throw them into the lake for the fish


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Know what we be cool. Grow an extra tomato plant, a big one,,and when you find one of those bastards,, put it on that extra plant and see how big you could make one of those green fkers get


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Know what we be cool. Grow an extra tomato plant, a big one,,and when you find one of those bastards,, put it on that extra plant and see how big you could make one of those green fkers get


That funny


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Know what we be cool. Grow an extra tomato plant, a big one,,and when you find one of those bastards,, put it on that extra plant and see how big you could make one of those green fkers get


I’ve kept them as well as those dill worms alive in a bug box for a while. Always let them go but they ate the entire time they were boxed up. I guess you could do it that way. Why don’t you slip him in a jar and feed him good so we can see how big you can grow him…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look what I found. Big mother fker too.
> His mouth looks like that bastard in the movie predator.
> 
> 
> ...






using Monterey Bt prevents that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Me dropping their ass in water is more fun. Or maybe I will keep it as a pet like Sub said..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Sub. Check this out. This is a hummingbird moth. Be fore it becomes a hummingbird moth it is a Tomato Hornworm. Now I know why Ive seen these before. You can take the Hornworm and feed it until it burrows Into the ground and turns into a moth.Cool as hell. Those moths are some pretty fkers too,,, and sorry about the music.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You just click on, or search a title. Then these streams pop up and you try one. If it is a sucky stream, or wrong movie, click another stream and play it. You don't sign up for anything.


I bought one on prime day for 14 bucks just jailbroke it today
Kind of a Pain in asz but done
I have prime already on my TV and it iterfered with me getting goggle places for free 
But I watch Top Gun Maverick  IT WAS GOOD


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

I have a 4K Firestax and Sling TV. My internet is AT&T Fiber. I also have an Air TV 4k receiver/Antenna that gets over 70 channels that are as clear as you can get. It's not the antenna we used to have to turn


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

Gave me a laugh! I went out to a friend's farm with Fat Bob and his sister once to do some target practice. He hands her a loaded .40 cal, and the first thing she does is put her finger on the trigger and point it sideways, with Bob and me in direct line of fire. I jump behind him, hoping the round hits dense bone and doesn't go through him, and he yells at her to get her focking finger off the trigger and point it down range, then laughs his arse off knowing that I'm hiding behind him.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> Walt, twice over an 9 year period ... so, last time about three years ago we went out and bought 2 of 'em and jailbroke both ,  . . Our service provider is Hughes, not huge but had been very good till Dish bought them out a few yrs ago.   It's still better than the basic Dish and Direct Tv satellite services esp with our internet flow. .. And screw any cable from the street.


Direct TV just dumped OAN, as did Verizon. Go woke go broke.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I bought one on prime day for 14 bucks just jailbroke it today
> Kind of a Pain in asz but done
> I have prime already on my TV and it iterfered with me getting goggle places for free
> But I watch Top Gun Maverick  IT WAS GOOD


I couldn't find a really good stream for top gun, video not real crisp. I'll try again later.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2022)

g'nite folks...I'm pooped...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning stoners.  pass puff puff pass.





SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning ness, puff, puff pass back atcha for double toke this morning. Another blazing hot day for us


Good morning ladies!  And a lovely day it is!!


WeedHopper said:


> Look what I found. Big mother fker too.
> His mouth looks like that bastard in the movie predator.
> 
> 
> ...





kevinn said:


> Surprising how fast just 1 of them can devour a tomato plant





SubmarineGirl said:


> But they smell like tomato plants. They are beautiful. I throw them into the lake for the fish


I used to get $010 each for them as a kid.  Easy to find on the tomato plants, as they do so much damage so fast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning ladies!  And a lovely day it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graywolf, you fry them up with some bacon grease they are delicious. Put them on toast with a big slice of tomato yum


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Graywolf, you fry them up with some bacon grease they are delicious. Put them on toast with a big slice of tomato yum


Really sorry I missed that!  We fed them to the chickens, who considered them choice chow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Graywolf, you fry them up with some bacon grease they are delicious. Put them on toast with a big slice of tomato yum


I figured you'd just chuck 'em in a blender and make smoothies.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I figured you'd just chuck 'em in a blender and make smoothies.


Yes but you would loose that little burst of deliciousness when you bite into them


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but you would loose that little burst of deliciousness when you bite into them


You're one sick lady. I love you!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2022)

It's that time again, shipmates. Time to hoist the sails and head off to slumberland. Got thunderstorms rattling the windows which always puts me to sleep. You all have a good one, and I'll see ya's in the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

And a lovely new morning it is!  59F @ 92% RH and gorgeous here today, predicted to reach 85F.  

A nice discussion with a gas supplier yesterday and a lead on an analytical test lab for the Medusa project.  Also with one of the testers experimenting with a water wash system and trying out dewatering membranes.  

Contacted my oooold electronics genius friend and got his keen alleged fine minds working on a solar powered system that makes angry bee/hornet hive noises to encourage elephants to stay out of the local farmers fields.  Something rugged that requires little maintenance, like a programmed chip.

A clear calendar, so let the debauchery begin.............................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

It's Sunday. Time to get ready for church.
Oh wait,,,I don't go to church. Guess I'll keep my sorry non believing ass at home.


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2022)

Excessive heat warning again for today and the next and next......  Just another hot summer among the oaktrees.

Off to see if the bass want to choke down rubber worms or a frog....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's Sunday. Time to get ready for church.
> Oh wait,,,I don't go to church. Guess I'll keep my sorry non believing ass at home.




come on over to my church Amigo where we worship the Most High God and burn and smoke sweet cannabis incense  during worship!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

What a way to witness big. I’m a believer in your church already  Happy Sunday


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What a way to witness big. I’m a believer in your church already  Happy Sunday


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Okay. I'll go. Can I smoke too?


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning Misfits happy Sunday back at ya SubG.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're one sick lady. I love you!


You do have to admire that in a sister!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> come on over to my church Amigo where we worship the Most High God and burn and smoke sweet cannabis incense  during worship!



I've actually been a duly ordained minister of the Universal Life Church since the early 70's when it got you airline ticket discounts.  Our covenant is that however I understand the order of things is gospel.

As I understand it, life was meant to live joyously, and "sin" is creating pain/disharmony in the universe (the overall body of which we are all cells).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay. I'll go. Can I smoke too?


There’s gonna be sweet snacks and coffee girls too I’ll bet


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> There’s gonna be sweet snacks and coffee girls too I’ll bet


So we are having the snacks before the sweets LOL
Im so coming


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm definitely going then. Is clothes optional?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've actually been a duly ordained minister of the Universal Life Church since the early 70's when it got you airline ticket discounts.  Our covenant is that however I understand the order of things is gospel.
> 
> As I understand it, life was meant to live joyously, and "sin" is creating pain/disharmony in the universe (the overall body of which we are all cells).


Me too LOL
Never married anyone yet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm definitely going then. Is clothes optional?


You can be one with your plants there so my guess is clothes are optional


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You can be one with your plants there so my guess is clothes are optional


Scary Thought


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Scary Thought


Yes, I may bring optional white robes for some of us


----------



## stain (Jul 24, 2022)

Think my farmers tan would stand out???? 4 brown appendages surround a pasty white....lol


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

The Name of the place is....I like it like that...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning folks cool 87 with 60% to start the morning  watering myself with coffee then plants are have a cup of nutes     Have a great day hope u all stay as cool as you seem


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I may bring optional white robes for some of us


Some Gloves for sure


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I may bring optional white robes for some of us


No pointy hats to match, please. 

A balmy 70 degrees here after a night of thunder and lightening. Got more coming.

That little bird that I've been hand feeding decided to head for the Rainbow Bridge last night/this morning. Kinda broke my heart. He was fine, still eating well even though I quit hand feeding him and just put the same food in a dish, which he still readily ate. I wanted to get him used to eating on his own and had planned to let him go this weekend 'til I saw the storms were heading this way. Guess I'll never know what took him out. Didn't make my morning all that great, I'll tell ya.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No pointy hats to match, please.
> 
> A balmy 70 degrees here after a night of thunder and lightening. Got more coming.
> 
> That little bird that I've been hand feeding decided to head for the Rainbow Bridge last night/this morning. Kinda broke my heart. He was fine, still eating well even though I quit hand feeding him and just put the same food in a dish, which he still readily ate. I wanted to get him used to eating on his own and had planned to let him go this weekend 'til I saw the storms were heading this way. Guess I'll never know what took him out. Didn't make my morning all that great, I'll tell ya.


Was not meant to be.......................... The bell tolls


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2022)

morning folks...I have a date with both a hellcat and a viper this afternoon...I'm heading out to see how much rubber I can burn...I'm told my only liability it to replace the tires if I get a little spunky...I do believe it is worth the price as an opportunity like this doesn't come often...enjoy the day kids, I sure will...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...I have a date with both a hellcat and a viper this afternoon...I'm heading out to see how much rubber I can burn...I'm told my only liability it to replace the tires if I get a little spunky...I do believe it is worth the price as an opportunity like this doesn't come often...enjoy the day kids, I sure will...


Used or new? Get a video


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

stain said:


> Think my farmers tan would stand out???? 4 brown appendages surround a pasty white....lol


Somehow I think you will blend right in but you may be a candidate for a robe offer…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Somehow I think you will blend right in but you may be a candidate for a robe offer…


Better get some Extra Large Robes if BIG and I are coming


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Better get some Extra Large Robes if BIG and I are coming


I’ll bring one for you for sure…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

my robe


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Or Loin clothes


SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll bring one for you for sure…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Or Loin clothes
> 
> View attachment 303881


Well alrighty then…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

LOL  Trolls are everywhere


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my robe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Me too LOL
> Never married anyone yet


I've only uttered words to tide friends over the weekend.


SubmarineGirl said:


> You can be one with your plants there so my guess is clothes are optional


As long as you don't scare them.


boo said:


> morning folks...I have a date with both a hellcat and a viper this afternoon...I'm heading out to see how much rubber I can burn...I'm told my only liability it to replace the tires if I get a little spunky...I do believe it is worth the price as an opportunity like this doesn't come often...enjoy the day kids, I sure will...


Happy WOT time young man!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

Speaking of naked!  

Portland's annual naked bike ride is coming right up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Speaking of naked!
> 
> Portland's annual naked bike ride is coming right up.


Now that ain’t right…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now that ain’t right…


Be careful he has the selfies from a feww yrs ago


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now that ain’t right…


It looks righter on some brothers and sisters than others for sure......................................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It looks righter on some brothers and sisters than others for sure......................................


Yep


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

I'll wear my tighty whities.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll wear my tighty whities.
> View attachment 303895


The sea was angry that day, my friends - like an old man trying to send back soup in a deli. I got about fifty feet out and suddenly, the great beast appeared before me. I tell you he was ten stories high if he was a foot. As if sensing my presence, he let out a great bellow. I said, "Easy, big fella!" And then, as I watched him struggling, I realized that something was obstructing its breathing. From where I was standing, I could see directly into the eye of the great fish.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll wear my tighty whities.
> View attachment 303895


It keeps things out of the chain.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 303911


That was probably me and I wasn't hungry, I've just always like nice tits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey Sub. I took one of the two Hornworms I found and put him on top of some soil in a small pot. Set it in a 5 gallon bucket and came back 30 mins later and he has burrowed into the soil. I could even see the pot moving.
Now he will morph into a Hummingbird Moth.
Gonna be cool as hell watching the moth come out of the dirt. The bucket is covered where he gets plenty air but can't escape. I learn new shit everyday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Sub. I took one of the two Hornworms I found and put him on top of some soil in a small pot. Set it in a 5 gallon bucket and came back 30 mins later and he has burrowed into the soil. I could even see the pot moving.
> Now he will morph into a Hummingbird Moth.
> Gonna be cool as **** watching the moth come out of the dirt. The bucket is covered where he gets plenty air but can't escape.


Oh I can’t wait to see it. If I get some I will do the same. My grandkids will think it’s cool (well maybe not as cool as me)
no lid on that pot?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

How long will that take?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

The weirdest thing is I thought the fker was dead because when I first caught him I dropped him in a bucket of water and found him at the bottom. When I took him out he was limp and looked dead. Set him on a table and walked off. Came back an hour later and the mother fker was alive.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m glad you saved him. I have thrown them to the fish tho.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How long will that take?


Not sure I gotta look that up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Sub. I took one of the two Hornworms I found and put him on top of some soil in a small pot. Set it in a 5 gallon bucket and came back 30 mins later and he has burrowed into the soil. I could even see the pot moving.
> Now he will morph into a Hummingbird Moth.
> Gonna be cool as **** watching the moth come out of the dirt. The bucket is covered where he gets plenty air but can't escape. I learn new shit everyday.
> 
> View attachment 303916


OK, let me get this straight; You're growing bugs that eat your tomatoes so they can become adults and eat _more _of your tomatoes?

Gotta be some Texas logic in there somewhere.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh I can’t wait to see it. If I get some I will do the same. My grandkids will think it’s cool (well maybe not as cool as me)
> no lid on that pot?


The pot is small and is setting inside a 5 gallon bucket with a cover. He can get air but can't escape. So when I finally see the Hummingbird Moth I can let him go. I'll take pictures.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, let me get this straight; You're growing bugs that eat your tomatoes so they can become adults and eat _more _of your tomatoes?
> 
> Gotta be some Texas logic in there somewhere.


Hey I caught these fkers didn't I. 
I look for them daily. Been catching these fkers for yrs. Just never knew they were the cool looking Hummingbird Moths.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, let me get this straight; You're growing bugs that eat your tomatoes so they can become adults and eat _more _of your tomatoes?
> 
> Gotta be some Texas logic in there somewhere.


You gotta love bugs to do that. Don’t worry, he would never try to raise spidermites like @CrashMagnet


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You gotta love bugs to do that. Don’t worry, he would never try to raise spidermites like @CrashMagnet


Ya better quit nut punchin' poor ole Crash! He's gonna get a complex or sumpthin'.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya better quit nut punchin' poor ole Crash! He's gonna get a complex or sumpthin'.


Crash knows I love him. He’s my Spider-Man


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You gotta love bugs to do that. Don’t worry, he would never try to raise spidermites like @CrashMagnet


Just buying collars for them all is prohibitive. Add in the city license fee and we're talking second mortgage : )


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Spider mite spider mite friendly neighborhood spider mite springs are web all over your golden weed that's why the my hey there there's those the spider mites when Chris comes to town he looks at all his plants and they have webs and my feet all over them spider mite spider mite better kill them spider mite do it now quick quick do it before you have zip hey there kilo smiley match


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

I sung that using auto type lol
That is how it came out


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I sung that using auto type lol
> That is how it came out


I was starting to question what you were smoking. It's not good to smoke bud covered in bug spray : )


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

Afternoon....I'm growing pot..... grow all the tomato worms you want.  And you are gonna let it go Hopper? Wow!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

God told me to.
Okay maybe I'm just playing with a bug but it's fun. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I sung that using auto type lol
> That is how it came out


You a funny dude…


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

For God Sakes.... don't encourage him


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> For God Sakes.... don't encourage him


Yes dear lord, with all the people who live in my head already 
Do I need another LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Time for Wapner


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I sung that using auto type lol
> That is how it came out


Oh brother…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

I taught my momma once how to do the talk to text thing. Then I started getting 42 page texts with great details of what she was doing. Since then, she’s forgotten how to do it so I’m not bringing it up or doing it in front of her anymore


----------



## boo (Jul 24, 2022)

I have never driven a car with so much power, factory race mode, line lock, all the good stuff...I hit 161 mph. with what road conditions allowed safely...more comfortable than most living rooms and way more power than needed...it will pin you in the seat like right now...my buddies neighbor wants to get rid of 8 chickens and a rooster so I'm heading back this week...we plan on taking out the Shelby GT500...tires ain't cheap...


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2022)

Goooode morning! 71F @ 56% RH here this morning, with 3mph wind and predicted to reach 93F.

How about a sand truck??


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

Top of morning GreyWolf and the rest of you Misfits when you wake up.  I smell the coffee brewing.  

I like the looks of your sand truck you're going to have some fun with that truck.  Is it yours or just a picture you ran into?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

WoodsRat said:


> Sounds like I found a home! As far as misfit, I've been called worse, usually by someone that really doesn't have much going for them. I've always lived life on my own terms, and if that makes me a misfit, so be it.


Nothing bad about being a misfit woodsrat. Its really not an insult but a compliment if you think about it. Nothing wrong about not fitting in everywhere


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

Dang that thread was an oldie. I didn’t notice


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning! 71F @ 56% RH here this morning, with 3mph wind and predicted to reach 93F.
> 
> How about a sand truck??
> 
> ...


Where is the air intake and filter?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang that thread was an oldie. I didn’t notice


Don't dig too dig she has a secret


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Top of morning GreyWolf and the rest of you Misfits when you wake up.  I smell the coffee brewing.
> 
> I like the looks of your sand truck you're going to have some fun with that truck.  Is it yours or just a picture you ran into?


You too my dear, and what a glorious new morning it is!!

The truck belongs to homeboy Lew Swan of Subzero Scientific, who makes extraction equipment here locally.  Another gearhead and kindred spirit.

Grayfox and I don't go anywhere anymore that our trusty 1995 5.2L Jeep GCL won't take us in pillow tufted leather comfort.  I donated my last two hot rods to the Humane Society's drive for a new local facility when I retired, which gave them funds and saved me garage, insurance, and maintenance.

I had the epiphany at age 62, that the only reason I was still working was to pay for toy upkeep and I had already enjoyed them all with gusto, so freedom seemed more attractive at the time.  That said, I will always be attracted to a well-made piece of machinery, which to me is art.



RosterMan said:


> Where is the air intake and filter?


Removed for clarity of the dirty peeectures underneath......................................


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 25, 2022)

Good Morning 
Sorry , I just couldnt help myself.....


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2022)

Guess WHAT???? It's going to be HOT! 

Finished up the fencing around the house. Dogs have more running/ shtting room. Next project is taking down the chimney the earthquakes have damaged. Them putting a sliding door in its place. Later a sun room.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning Islanders. Fell asleep with the computer on again last night. Not sure what I'm gonna do today, but it ain't gonna be much.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Gotta feed the veg room and up-pot after my walk.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

stain said:


> Guess WHAT???? It's going to be HOT!
> 
> Finished up the fencing around the house. Dogs have more running/ shtting room. Next project is taking down the chimney the earthquakes have damaged. Them putting a sliding door in its place. Later a sun room.
> 
> View attachment 303975


Stole it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Storm day for me
I found a tiny Catty on one plant time to spray


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You too my dear, and what a glorious new morning it is!!
> 
> The truck belongs to homeboy Lew Swan of Subzero Scientific, who makes extraction equipment here locally.  Another gearhead and kindred spirit.
> 
> ...



Art it is.  That was extra nice of you to donate your hot rods.  

Have a good day


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang that thread was an oldie. I didn’t notice


You don't want to see her without the green dress.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Art it is.  That was extra nice of you to donate your hot rods.
> 
> Have a good day


Thank you my dear, you too!

We actually donated a 61 Mk VIIII Jaguar Opera Salon, 94 Mercedes 300D, and Grayfox's 92 Rivera to the new shelter as well, while rescuing "Cisco", GS Male from them.  The hot rods were my 440 B-300 and a 67 Suicide door T-Bird with a massaged fuel injected 460. 

Cisco shown below guarding the food table at a picnic.

They are still my favorite charity and I regularly collect the stray tennis balls from the park and drop them off for the pups.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2022)

it's past your bedtime roster...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

boo said:


> it's past your bedtime roster...


Aww, come on, Dad! Just one more hour? Please?


----------



## stain (Jul 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aww, come on, Dad! Just one more hour? Please?


Dr. Who just started


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Fine I will go to bed and play on my tablet.


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2022)

is that all you plan on playing with...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

Got too much fresh air and sunshine today, plus the Old Hen hung the sheets out on the line. Eyeballs are getting heavy, so it's time for me to call it a night. Sleep tight, shipmates.


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2022)

Replacing a jeep tappit cover gaskets, thermostat housing (plastic) and radiator before it hits 100. I hope.... It is to top out @ 105f with the heat index around 113f+

Just waiting for the coffee to kick in....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

Good morning 

aaarrrgggg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning Misfits. About time for some Coffee. Gotta meet plumbers and electricians at the VA to fix a couple things so I don't have to be at work as early as usual. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2022)

Wowza! Starting off at 73F with 62% RH, puny 2 mph wind, and predicted to reach 96F today. Fortunately, down from the triple digits formerly predicted. I have multiple fans running and windows open cooling down the house from yesterday, which only got to around 93F outside and currently down to 77F inside as we speak.

Starting to get movement on the Medusa Diamond project. I have a committed analytical lab for testing now and have gotten volunteers of help from three suppliers thus far.

My electronics genius hero has a design for solar powered noise maker for the elephant project and is working on specifying the components. It will make noise like an angry swarm of bees or hornets, which elephants avoid because they frequently go up their super sensitive trunks and sting them. The intent is to use the noisemakers to keep the elephants out of farmer's fields, where they alienate the local natives and can get shot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. About time for some Coffee. Gotta meet plumbers and electricians at the VA to fix a couple things so I don't have to be at work as early as usual. Yehaaaaaaaaaa





yeah I’m sure you will be checking out those pipe wrenches and ohm meters


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank you my dear, you too!
> 
> We actually donated a 61 Mk VIIII Jaguar Opera Salon, 94 Mercedes 300D, and Grayfox's 92 Rivera to the new shelter as well, while rescuing "Cisco", GS Male from them.  The hot rods were my 440 B-300 and a 67 Suicide door T-Bird with a massaged fuel injected 460.
> 
> ...


You are a Good Man GW...... Sounds as if you too had a wonderful life, and are now giving back to the animals.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got too much fresh air and sunshine today, plus the Old Hen hung the sheets out on the line. Eyeballs are getting heavy, so it's time for me to call it a night. Sleep tight, shipmates.


Sheets hung out on a clothes line are the best


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Wholly Sheet ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

Time for my daily walk.  Sure would be nice if I could just sit here and drink coffee.....but if you don't use it yer gonna loose it.  10,000 steps or bust.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

it is time for me to mow de lawn as the French say

but first some shredded wheat with raisins and a banana 

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is time for me to mow de lawn as the French say
> 
> but first some shredded wheat with raisins and a banana
> 
> off to the Salt Mines!


Allez couper la pelouse que vous salez les porcs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> aaarrrgggg


Same thing my back said to me this morning.


bigsur51 said:


> yeah I’m sure you will be checking out those pipe wrenches and ohm meters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's one plumber's crack that I can get behind. 


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 304105


I've had SO many days like that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Allez couper la pelouse que vous salez les porcs


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

This is the best explanation I have seen so far in my life......


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 304112


you got a haircut too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This is the best explanation I have seen so far in my life......



I always found that the Norman Bates method works best.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always found that the Norman Bates method works best.


A man a head of his times!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

We need to go down to the local Bodega for more Bananas


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



What?


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

patwi said:


> Walt, everynow and again over the years Amazon aligns up with net providers and will ping your jailbroke 'stick .. you usually will just have to buy another one.


I bought a damn roku of course lmaop


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You are a Good Man GW...... Sounds as if you too had a wonderful life, and are now giving back to the animals.


How kind of you to say so brother!  Life has been good and now good to be in a position to help our furry brothers and sisters!

View attachment 304109

Eau.......................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

well after mowing de lawn , my azz is dragging so I am taking a break , cranberry juice with Q Tonic with quinine

and a big hooter of course


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2022)

Got the jeep fixed but not before it hit 102f Rest of the day will be spent moving the water hose.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

going back the other way


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> going back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304132


Do I spot white clover on that lawn? You know those flowers are edible don't you?


----------



## stain (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> going back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304132


I'm betting you're getting tuckered out..... Watching!!


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> going back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 304132



That isn't the way I remember you.....looks like someone (swede) is doing your work.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

pute said:


> That isn't the way I remember you.....looks like someone (swede) is doing your work.


Yep smart man recruiting all them young gals to do all his work for him.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

well I never!


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2022)

oh helll, I know you have...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

My momma made these today for our anniversary tomorrow
yum yum


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304181
> 
> My momma made these today for our anniversary tomorrow
> yum yum


How many years?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 26, 2022)

pute said:


> How many years?


31 years. anyone that can put up with me that long I figure is worth keeping


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304181
> 
> My momma made these today for our anniversary tomorrow
> yum yum





omg!


pre-congratulations!


edit:
I love the green vase with those green leaves!


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 31 years. anyone that can put up with me that long I figure is worth keeping


I'm with ya on that one girl.. and btw,  CONGRATS on 31yrs...  we just passed 34yrs in Feb..  and have sure put her thru the ringer..  hopefully your also with your best friend and life is great eh?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 31 years. anyone that can put up with me that long I figure is worth keeping


Coming up on our sixty-third anniversary this October.  

Took me 31 years to figure out which arm it was under.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 31 years. anyone that can put up with me that long I figure is worth keeping


That's the wonderful thing:  You _know_ who your best friend is.  You have seen him at his worst, he has seen you at yours.  

And the bests.  

You have found, overall, that it is similar to a sailboat on a life journey -- there are storms, quiet calms, the average seas -- and the sailboat navigates them all, gathering life memories...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> I'm with ya on that one girl.. and btw,  CONGRATS on 31yrs...  we just passed 34yrs in Feb..  and have sure put her thru the ringer..  hopefully your also with your best friend and life is great eh?


Yes he’s my best friend for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes he’s my best friend for sure


Congrats
Do you call him little Biggie LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> omg!
> 
> 
> pre-congratulations!
> ...


Thanx big. Yes I seem to always have a little glass of weed in my kitchen. Sometimes when I trim I don’t need the clones but can’t bare throwing them away. Sometimes I add a few flowers too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Congrats
> Do you call him little Biggie LOL


Nope


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nope


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits.

 Happy Anniversary SubG.  May your day be filled with happiness.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I had a 45-70 barrel for my TC and found it hard on my wrist and it was making me start to flinch, so I stopped shooting it before I screwed up my other shooting.  It was masterful in both my dad's Trapdoor Springfield, and my converted Siamese Mauser.  About like a 30-06 sporter weight. 

Same with my 44 Mag in SW 4" M-29.  Besides being blasty, a 4" barrel is a serious waste of powder, unless you are trying to illuminate a large area.   


bigsur51 said:


> well after mowing de lawn , my azz is dragging so I am taking a break , cranberry juice with Q Tonic with quinine
> 
> and a big hooter of course
> 
> ...


I admire your masterful mowing technique wise brothersan.


stain said:


> Got the jeep fixed but not before it hit 102f Rest of the day will be spent moving the water hose.
> 
> View attachment 304131








SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304181
> 
> My momma made these today for our anniversary tomorrow
> yum yum


Mommies know best!


SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes he’s my best friend for sure


Congratulations on marrying your best friend and ya'lls 31st anniversary. 

It took Grayfox and me three tries to realize marrying our best friend was key to staying married, but unlike much older and proper Unca Walt, as a heathen I located "it" at least 12 years before we married, and it is refreshing to note that it hasn't relocated in the 38 years since.

I think the best friend thing is important, because you would never say or do things to a friend, that you might to a lover in a fit of rage and getting married is just the start.  A best friend with patience and a good sense of humor improves the odds on the rest.

Happy Weedsday brothers and sisters of the sacred herb!  Starting out at 67F and 82% RH, gorgeous with 3 mph wind, and predicted to reach 103F.   Cooling the house down with open windows and fans as we speak from a record 102F yesterday, where the house interior reached 84F.  Fortunately, we will be back on a cooling trend tomorrow.

The gardens and recently planted Oregon wildflower mix are all doing well except our cat Melissa knocked over one of the Okieweed seedling pots and dumped the contents.  I found it too late to save the recent sprout. 

More progress on the Medusa project.  I now have a testing lab and four different gas distributors signing up to participate, suggesting they are taking us and the problem seriously.  I started the ball rolling by ordering the scrubbing cartridges for a test in Tacoma, WA and connected a water wash experimenter in the land of CA, with a local water wash homeboy here in the land of OR to share secret handshakes.

Dinner out for sushi with a friend with prostate cancer last night and breakfast out with an old colon cancer survivor friend visiting from the east coast this morning.  Looking forward to catching up!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

We've had a deal we've kept with each other without ever breaking it:

We have never let an argument go overnight.

Means we got to sleep mighty late some nights, but often as not on those nights it ended up with nonnie-nonnie.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Hot day before monsoon weather moves in.  Veggie garden is loving the heat though.  

Damn Walt....63 years!  Give that man a cigar....I thought I had been at it a long time ....48 but you are the champ.

The seeds I planted the other day are starting to pop. Thanks again Boo.  Will plant today.  

No walk...taking a day off.  I need it.  Now I gotta figure out what to do with myself...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had a 45-70 barrel for my TC and found it hard on my wrist and it was making me start to flinch, so I stopped shooting it before I screwed up my other shooting.  It was masterful in both my dad's Trapdoor Springfield, and my converted Siamese Mauser.  About like a 30-06 sporter weight.
> 
> Same with my 44 Mag in SW 4" M-29.  Besides being blasty, a 4" barrel is a serious waste of powder, unless you are trying to illuminate a large area.
> 
> ...


GW you or someone here may know answer
On belted 30-06 mG ammo US issued , can it be unbelted and fired from a regular rifle or is the pressure powder/load to great for rifle barrel opposed to the heavy MG's


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Hot day before monsoon weather moves in.  Veggie garden is loving the heat though.
> 
> Damn Walt....63 years!  Give that man a cigar....I thought I had been at it a long time ....48 but you are the champ.
> 
> ...


I had an advantage:  She is a Scottish witch of the red-haired variety.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> We've had a deal we've kept with each other without ever breaking it:
> 
> We have never let an argument go overnight.
> 
> Means we got to sleep mighty late some nights, but often as not on those nights it ended up with nonnie-nonnie.


Sometimes we've found it better to not talk until emotions cool down.  It is important to not so anything unkind during that period.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Blk tipped


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GW you or someone here may know answer
> On belted 30-06 mG ammo US issued , can it be unbelted and fired from a regular rifle or is the pressure powder/load to great for rifle barrel opposed to the heavy MG's


No difference.  One size fits all, but some linked MG rounds may contain tracers or WP rounds.  That is easy to spot from their markings, and will also work.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No difference.  One size fits all, but some linked MG rounds may contain tracers or WP rounds.  That is easy to spot from their markings, and will also work.


Willy P & armor P 1 every 5 lead them a little


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Blk tipped


Blk tipped is an AP round.  It will work fine in a rifle.

Color-Coded Bullets Tips [Tables]: Different Types and Their Uses


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Don't ever try and settle an argument after drinking..... wait until tomorrow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Blk tipped is an AP round.  It will work fine in a rifle.
> 
> Color-Coded Bullets Tips [Tables]: Different Types and Their Uses


I remember red and yellow too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sometimes we've found it better to not talk until emotions cool down.  It is important to not so anything unkind during that period.


I agree. We get carried away sometimes and elevating it further is no help. Sometimes a bit of quiet time helps us too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

Millitary ammo is designed to operate around 52,000 psi chamber pressure.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Millitary ammo is designed to operate around 52,000 psi.


At what velocity


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Same with my 44 Mag in SW 4" M-29. Besides being blasty, a 4" barrel is a serious waste of powder, unless you are trying to illuminate a large area.


My .44 Mag has the long, long barrel.  I do not target practice with it.  The bullets cost a coupla bucks each.  Besides familiarization firing of one box of Hydra-Shok cartridges, I have also fired it once at night to observe the result.  The flame was no shorter than six feet.





Its purpose is serious use only.  Close quarters a specialty.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> At what velocity


That varies by caliber, powder, load, et al.  Chamber pressure is the maximum pressure it reaches in reaching terminal velocity.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My .44 Mag has the long, long barrel.  I do not target practice with it.  The bullets cost a coupla bucks each.  Besides familiarization firing of one box of Hydra-Shok cartridges, I have also fired it once at night to observe the result.  The flame was no shorter than six feet.
> View attachment 304225
> BlackH
> Its purpose is serious use only.  Close quarters a specialty.


I have the Ruger 44 Mag Black Hawk


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 31 years. anyone that can put up with me that long I figure is worth keeping


Congratulations To you both !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have the Ruger 44 Mag Black Hawk
> View attachment 304226


A nice piece.  Besides a 44M barrel for the TC, I had a Desert Eagle, but it was still two hands full.  I tried shooting it off hand once and it was uncontrollable after the first round.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

I need a shower.  Been out in the garden doing my thing.  Ever wonder why pot growers are such good gardeners.  They go hand in hand is why.  Harvested beans, peas, peppers, squash and radishes today.





Could have gotten a lot more beans and peppers but the sun ran me off.  

Maters and cukes have a bit to go yet.  Cukes should have a few in a couple of days.  Maters are a ways off yet.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

@WeedHopper you on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I need a shower.  Been out in the garden doing my thing.  Ever wonder why pot growers are such good gardeners.  They go hand in hand is why.  Harvested beans, peas, peppers, squash and radishes today.
> View attachment 304263
> 
> 
> ...


Nice harvest


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

As I sit here pondering life 
it often makes me wonder 
did putes ban his son in law
from all future fishing trips?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bet he makes him make the next hotel reservation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Im here brother Roster. Did ya miss me?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im here brother Roster. Did ya miss me?


Hey do you get the Movies that are still in the movies on your thing


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

I can steam some but it takes a long time to find the right one in a list of streams is that normal?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Hey,,dont be talking about my thing.  
And i have no idea because i dont watch a lot of movies. Mostly Reality TV like "Alone"  and Sports.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can steam some but it takes a long time to find the right one in a list of streams is that normal?


If your talking about the Jailbroke stuff. Yep, that's why i didn't care for it because the streaming sucked.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If your talking about the Jailbroke stuff. Yep, that's why i didn't care for it because the streaming sucked.


yes I can find the movies but not where they say they are
Kind of a luck of the draw and time to find the right stream  Correct?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

I thought I was doing something wrong at 1st


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Nope,,,you have to find the right streamer to be able to watch the movie. I got tired of trying.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope,,,you have to find the right streamer to be able to watch the movie. I got tired of trying.


OK Thks


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

You bet brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im here brother Roster. Did ya miss me?


Oh course 
But not as much as Putes 
I love Putes


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Just don't be poken fun at me. And no my Son in Law is out of the dog house.  Really had the flu or covid.  Better now.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Everybody in my neighborhood had covid.  They are all vaccinated.....I'm not and no Covid for me.....makes you wonder.  Seriously......


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody in my neighborhood had covid.  They are all vaccinated.....I'm not and no Covid for me.....makes you wonder.  Seriously......


All in good fun, but don't whip him too hard Boss

Pute are you blood type O 
prob asked alredy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jul 27, 2022)

About to my limit on this heat wave.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Told you they were real.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Loved this movie.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Loved this movie.
> 
> View attachment 304271


Winner

Great Movie


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 27, 2022)

this snocaine at 4 weeks has got to be the most fragrant flower I've ever smelled...dunno why it's so different that all the others I have grown...at 6" away it reeks of cantalope and sweet spice...that's the best I can do with what little smell I have...sticky as flypaper...


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> All in good fun, but don't whip him too hard Boss
> 
> Pute are you blood type O
> prob asked alredy


Yup


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2022)

It's that time, Islanders. Got nightmares to ride and eyeballs to rest. We lived through today, so tomorrow's gonna be even better, right?


----------



## stain (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 28, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 304297


Or gone fishing......................................................

A lovely Thursday to ya'll, starting at 66F here, with 70% RH and predicted to reach 98F/102F. Cooling the house down with fans and open windows from yesterday, in preparation for another hot day.

Hot enough that I watered my tamaters twice yesterday, after noting the Morton Hybrid starting to do the drama queen bit with some of its leaves. The Beefsteaks just brushed it off, but my bees are mostly clumped outside the swarm box to stay cool.

A nice breakfast out and visit with old friend in Portland on business yesterday.

Working on a progress report for the Medusa project and integrating new players as they arrive and hoping to finish the report today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2022)

good morning again


----------



## ness (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I need a shower.  Been out in the garden doing my thing.  Ever wonder why pot growers are such good gardeners.  They go hand in hand is why.  Harvested beans, peas, peppers, squash and radishes today.
> View attachment 304263
> 
> 
> ...



Morning pute your veg's are looking fine indeed.  yummy.
You grew wax beans you know I can't find a can of wax beans anywhere.  Looked them up on the net and they were expansive.  To rich for my blood.  I forget how much.


----------



## ness (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits time to get this day started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Done that along time ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning.  

@ness...bought them on line.   Burpees seed company.

Cloudy and cool here. Rained over night.... supposed to rain off and on all day.  High in the low 70's..my kind of day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup


Been very horny lately
The free porn channels the firestix gave me has not helped much


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Would like to walk but the rain might have something to say about that.  Weather is calling for hail and flash floods.  Think I am safe from the floods but I don't need any fargin hail.  Almost chilly out....wow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Would like to walk but the rain might have something to say about that.  Weather is calling for hail and flash floods.  Think I am safe from the floods but I don't need any fargin hail.  Almost chilly out....wow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

71, light mist falling, and humid here. Got that Transylvania look outside. Didn't plan on doing much today, so the weather matters not.

Got a 10:30 appointment at the Hindu's for a report on a test that came back positive that should have been negative. Not worried in the slightest, but I'm going to get a report on how much worse the spine has become. 
Did I mention I hate doctors?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304317


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Love his movies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

What a day! Glad that tomorrow's beer day, for sure! Think I'm callin' it a night, shipmates. May Buddha grace you with his love, but don't ever forget.....


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 28, 2022)

Any safe crackers here.. TRUST ME, it's not what you think.  -  Send me a PM


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2022)

Been over 60+ days since the last measurable rain. Finally getting a little this morning. Not going to be much but we'll take it. The pluss side of this drought. Only had to mow twice this year. 
88 for the high but will feel like the mid 90's...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 29, 2022)

Merry Frieday brothers and sisters!  Another gawgus day here starting at 71F and 82% RH, 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 93F.

Made progress on the Medusa project yesterday and will work on it again today, following breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and NM.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Any safe crackers here.. TRUST ME, it's not what you think.  -  Send me a PM







If you already have the main safe box open and lost just the key 
call a lock smith to pick the lock cylinder and he can also rekey it at the same time.


----------



## ness (Jul 29, 2022)

stain your loved.  
Greywolf enjoy your morning morning breakfast.
Roster you got to share as soon as you crack that safe.
I'm yet gone myself motivative only big thing on the list is morning watering.  I'm pHing the water for the inside girl right now.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2022)

Early walk you back later


----------



## Bubba (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GW you or someone here may know answer
> On belted 30-06 mG ammo US issued , can it be unbelted and fired from a regular rifle or is the pressure powder/load to great for rifle barrel opposed to the heavy MG's


I can tell you that military .308 that's been through a machine gun isn't worth my time to resize.  No probs with .556 brass.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> en useAny safe crackers here.. TRUST ME, it's not what you think.  -  Send me a PM


Bog
You seem to have a collectable safe and bankers ,model by looks of the inner door. The main door was opened at start of business day and the banker then used just the inner door locking and unlocking using the key. Saved time opening it by combo everytime. I saw some crappy ones listed at $600, yours is in better shape and if you get the key worth more .
I Love it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I can tell you that military .308 that's been through a machine gun isn't worth my time to resize.  No probs with .556 brass.
> 
> Bubba


Unfired belted still


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Any safe crackers here.. TRUST ME, it's not what you think.  -  Send me a PM


Don’t know anything about safe crackin’ but very curious now to what’s inside. It must be the nosy part of me


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t know anything about safe crackin’ but very curious now to what’s inside. It must be the nosy part of me


Just like my spoiler


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just like my spoiler


I have not opened your spoiler. Didn’t want to spoil anything


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

I did, no need to go any further...a large woman humping a pole...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I did, no need to go any further...a large woman humping a pole...


The was a butter churn

He is lil jonny helping Grandma supplying the much needed ingredients


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

don't get me started roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

boo said:


> don't get me started roster...


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

either is your old lady...gonna go mow the front yard, that'll give roster plenty of time to assault me...


----------



## Bubba (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can steam some but it takes a long time to find the right one in a list of streams is that normal?


Yes.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

boo said:


> either is your old lady...gonna go mow the front yard, that'll give roster plenty of time to assault me...


A salting in progress


----------



## Bubba (Jul 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody in my neighborhood had covid.  They are all vaccinated.....I'm not and no Covid for me.....makes you wonder.  Seriously......


Great Britton has figures showing more cases among the vaccinated....even fauci says natural immunity is a thing.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2022)

Walk is done.  Feeding the girls in the flower tent right now. Got to do some up potting after that. Cut the grass later. I'm humping today later.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

I warn your wife


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 29, 2022)

Locksmith came by. Everything OK. He is going to pick it and see if he can make a key and if not just replace the tumbler. He is going to re-combo it too.  My problem was I was wanting to keep it original and I thought I was about 50 miles from the nearest one.  Turns out he works far away but actually lives in our home town. - I already know there is nothing monetarily in it.  We were going to change that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Locksmith came by. Everything OK. He is going to pick it and see if he can make a key and if not just replace the tumbler. He is going to re-combo it too.  My problem was I was wanting to keep it original and I thought I was about 50 miles from the nearest one.  Turns out he works far away but actually lives in our home town. - I already know there is nothing monetarily in it.  We were going to change that.


So when you come home one day and the safe is open you now know who did it LOL
Great news


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 29, 2022)

Never quite thought of it that way... Hmmm. - I may have to cap his arse after he is done. *THAT IS A JOKE* !!!!!!!!!!!
We got cameras coming out of cameras here anyways. I wont put all my chickens in one basket either.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Never quite thought of it that way... Hmmm. - I may have to cap his arse after he is done. *THAT IS A JOKE* !!!!!!!!!!!
> We got cameras coming out of cameras here anyways. I wont put all my chickens in one basket either.


I bet he would prob tell you how to change the tumblers numbers 
Not hard to do , but I dont know that safe.
I have only opened Very big modern Bank Vaults before they nab me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

maybe this will get me out of the doghouse today


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe this will get me out of the doghouse today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a Riding lawnmower would work better....lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe this will get me out of the doghouse today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Who
Sub Gal


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

stain said:


> I think a Riding lawnmower would work better....lol


Or break down and spread some of your horded Gold on a landscaper


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

It's beer thirty, shipmates. You know the drill; Don't open the door for strangers, and wait 'til I get back before you set the place on fire, mmmmk?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It's beer thirty, shipmates. You know the drill; Don't open the door for strangers, and wait 'til I get back before you set the place on fire, mmmmk?


No Problem LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> With Who
> Sub Gal




nope 

we are good


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Or break down and spread some of your horded Gold on a landscaper





the gold is for the kids and grandkids inheritance

i am all the treasure Swede needs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Bought this for my Granddaughter. Except it says Love Pawpaw. And yeah i might have had some water in my eyes. We raised Zoey until she was almost 10yrs old. That puts a different spin on things. She is almost like a daughter to us,,,but Pawpaw and her were like two peas in a pod.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2022)

real nice hop .. she's bonded with you and Mrs Hop forever ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah bro she is very special to us. I love all my grandchildren but she has a special place in my heart. My Wife excepted and had no problem with the fact that she always ran to me. Everybody knew Pawpaw was her favorite and she had no problem telling anybody either. 
I remember getting Influenza while taking care of her while she was sick with it. I got sick as a dog but i didn't care.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have the Ruger 44 Mag Black Hawk
> View attachment 304226


We seem to think a lot alike.  Gorgeous piece of art.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,dont be talking about my thing.
> And i have no idea because i dont watch a lot of movies. Mostly Reality TV like "Alone"  and Sports.


Mine just now arrived in the mail... I am afraid to try to set it up:  Today for me, nuthin' elektrical works.  I'll do it tomorrow.  

Dang thing looks official, I gotta say.  I have not read any destructions (tomorrow, I promise) but my fargin TV and DVD players require THREE fargin flicky-things... and now I have another.  Jeez.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)

This is not political,,just a bartender that is learning math.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> We seem to think a lot alike.  Gorgeous piece of art.


WE do , Thks Walt 
Just means we are always correct


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I can tell you that military .308 that's been through a machine gun isn't worth my time to resize.  No probs with .556 brass.
> 
> Bubba


Different head spacing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Different head spacing.


GW
I have been searching for 35 Remington rounds
Do you know of any other round that could be fired from that caliber.


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2022)

Evening flyby. Took a few pics (before battery died) of trashcan. They're feral plants that came up by the trashcan. Think they are c99 x northern lights (unigrower's seeds God rest his soul) Nice sweet smell to them.

No water or feed and they won't be getting anything either. They're starting to flower already.


----------



## stain (Jul 29, 2022)

Found this scourge of the tomato plants in the barn. It's a female. You can tell by she has no antenni, males have fuzzy ones.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I was drafted, didn't want to go but I did.  Today's youth should have to do the same.
> 
> JBiden now wants to proceed with student loan forgiveness.  Right before an election.....buying votes.  I went to college do I get money back?  Only fair.


I joined before I was drafted, but a big reason was to get the GI Bill to help pay for my college.  I think everyone should have mandatory service for X years, so they learn what it is to be part of something bigger than ourselves.


RosterMan said:


> GW
> I have been searching for 35 Remington rounds
> Do you know of any other round that could be fired from that caliber.



Lots of 9mm calibers, but I I gave my loading manuals and case conversion guides to my son and don't remember any cases that will resize to 35 Remington.  As I recall, it was originally based on a rimless version of the 30-40 Kraig.  Nice brush caliber in a carbine.

Goooode Satyrday morning Islanders! A lovely new day here starting at 73F and 78% RH, 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 96F.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

My Luck would have it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I joined before I was drafted, but a big reason was to get the GI Bill to help pay for my college.  I think everyone should have mandatory service for X years, so they learn what it is to be part of something bigger than ourselves.
> 
> 
> Lots of 9mm calibers, but I I gave my loading manuals and case conversion guides to my son and don't remember any cases that will resize to 35 Remington.  As I recall, it was originally based on a rimless version of the 30-40 Kraig.  Nice brush caliber in a carbine.
> ...





good morning 

some debauchery going on there GW


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> some debauchery going on there GW


Already a done deal and mostly recovery underway...............


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Already a done deal and mostly recovery underway...............





like smoking a ciggy with a cup of coffee?


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning View attachment 304473


Hear, hear!  Safer at our ages too, because even without evoking the standard "moment of insanity" or "premature senility" defense, it is also to our favor that people only hear a part of what we say, don't pay attention to much of it, and remember even less.  

Especially if we talk without our teeth and mumble, giving further plausible deniability.............


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Caught up on my gardening yesterday. On our way to pick up our new puppy. Her name will be Maryjane. Pics coming soon. I’m so excited to finally bring her home


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

@Tattered Old Graywolf

She's getting fat...


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

Lolly popped okiedope that re vegged


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

Some from the pen


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Caught up on my gardening yesterday. On our way to pick up our new puppy. Her name will be Maryjane. Pics coming soon. I’m so excited to finally bring her home


What kinda puppy?


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Damn, stain those are beautiful.  

I wish I was getting a new puppy but my little 12 year old little girl wouldn't understand.

I need to spend some time in the the veggie garden. Ton of beans to pick, radishes and squash as well.  Probably have cukes as well....I am sure once I get out there there will be something else to pick.  

Nothing to do in the basement today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I joined before I was drafted, but a big reason was to get the GI Bill to help pay for my college.  I think everyone should have mandatory service for X years, so they learn what it is to be part of something bigger than ourselves.


Once again, I have to agree to disagree with ya.
I had an old drinking buddy that always said that before you should be allowed to vote, you should have to spend two years in the service. Nope.
Last thing I need is a bunch of brainwashed fools picking my political choices for me.
He kinda raised his hackles at being called brainwashed. I explained that, anytime you could pull a 18 year old Christian boy off a tractor in Idaho against his will, and after ten weeks of bullying and intimidation, turn him into a trained killer, what else could you call it?
Nope. Hope it never comes to that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Once again, I have to agree to disagree with ya.
> I had an old drinking buddy that always said that before you should be allowed to vote, you should have to spend two years in the service. Nope.
> Last thing I need is a bunch of brainwashed fools picking my political choices for me.
> He kinda raised his hackles at being called brainwashed. I explained that, anytime you could pull a 18 year old Christian boy off a tractor in Idaho against his will, and after ten weeks of bullying and intimidation, turn him into a trained killer, what else could you call it?
> Nope. Hope it never comes to that.


Hate to say it Brother , But those Christian Boys are who will save this Country They are FULL of Heart and Soul.
The inner City gang will be like ........................ Ya'll want me to do what?
The Flock we will.................................. I see it now.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Might as well get the rainbow surrender flags and pass them out now
We surrender in Mandarin 
我们投降


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What kinda puppy?


She’s a goldendoodle. Super cute like a little teddy bear


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Caught up on my gardening yesterday. On our way to pick up our new puppy. Her name will be Maryjane. Pics coming soon. I’m so excited to finally bring her home


Whoop, whoooooop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What is more fun that puppies?


stain said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf
> 
> She's getting fat...View attachment 304482


You go girl!


stain said:


> Lolly popped okiedope that re vegged


Looking healthy!


Hippie420 said:


> Once again, I have to agree to disagree with ya.
> I had an old drinking buddy that always said that before you should be allowed to vote, you should have to spend two years in the service. Nope.
> Last thing I need is a bunch of brainwashed fools picking my political choices for me.
> He kinda raised his hackles at being called brainwashed. I explained that, anytime you could pull a 18 year old Christian boy off a tractor in Idaho against his will, and after ten weeks of bullying and intimidation, turn him into a trained killer, what else could you call it?
> Nope. Hope it never comes to that.


They don't have to serve as a killer.  They can serve in any useful capacity as long as they learn to understand the greater than themselves part.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She’s a goldendoodle. Super cute like a little teddy bear
> View attachment 304562




She is a cutie and Goldendoodles have such vivacious personalities.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> She is a cutie and Goldendoodles have such vivacious personalities.


Thank you we love her


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2022)

stain said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf
> 
> She's getting fat...View attachment 304482





Give her 'bout 10 years ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She’s a goldendoodle. Super cute like a little teddy bear
> View attachment 304562





what a cutie patootie!


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

Just caught 2 5 foot rat snakes in the chicken pen. One just ate a egg. Snatched it up. Then looked into the other nest and found another. Snatched its ars up by the head too. Talk about a fight, having 2 snakes in one hand. Because I needed to collect the eggs that were left. 

They're both in a bucket and will relocate them in the morning at the pond I'm going fishing at. It's 4 miles away and don't think they will be back..

Will get pics in the morning.


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> Give her 'bout 10 years ..


She better have pups long before then. Want to graft them to a san pedro to speed up their growth. I've read that they will grow to tennis ball size in under 2 years by grafting them....We'll see.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

stain said:


> Just caught 2 5 foot rat snakes in the chicken pen. One just ate a egg. Snatched it up. Then looked into the other nest and found another. Snatched its ars up by the head too. Talk about a fight, having 2 snakes in one hand. Because I needed to collect the eggs that were left.
> 
> They're both in a bucket and will relocate them in the morning at the pond I'm going fishing at. It's 4 miles away and don't think they will be back..
> 
> Will get pics in the morning.


Them eggs must be good eating.


----------



## stain (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Them eggs must be good eating.


They are very FAT snakes. They been eating the eggs all summer. Just hadn't caught them till tonight. Every summer we catch at least 3. This is the first time I caught 2 at once. One can eat a dozen eggs in one setting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

We have those around here and brown striped garden snakes too. i really am not fond of snakes and only ever had to deal with poisonous snakes which I did with snakeshot. The snakes so far here have all been good snakes still it would make me shy to collect eggs everyday if I ran into that situation


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

I got nothing but grass snakes. They are very scary. Last one I caught I had to jump on it's back to hold it down.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 31, 2022)

Happy sun worship day!  All hail RA!  72F and 54% RH as we speak and predicted to reach 93F.

Plodding along on my Medusa project and a clear calendar, so ostensibly time for more debauchery.

Never found a rat snake in the eggs, but we had a plethora of King snakes around our farm growing up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I got nothing but grass snakes. They are very scary. Last one I caught I had to jump on it's back to hold it down.


You just woke up a 75-year old funny story of how I got on my grumpy fat, unlovable aunt Helen's permanent shitlist.

She was a real harpy that one.  At 6 years of age, I was naturally terrified of her. So when I found this neato bright green grass snake, I'd brought it into the kitchen to play with.  It was only about 10" long.





Uh-oh!  Here comes Aunt Awful, and I suddenly realized a snake in the kitchen was gonna get me in trouble... so I quick dropped it in a glass of milk on the table to temporarily hide it until she left.

Bad move.  She came Lurch-ing in, picked up the glass of milk, and before I could even draw a breath, began drinking it.

The little green snake popped up and slid along her large nose.

What a bloody shriek and scream.  The glass of milk broke a window (back when that really meant something).  She turned to me -- standing there with horror and guilt all over my face -- and I thought she was going to put me in the oven along with Hansel.

I look back on it three-quarters of a century later with some genuine satisfaction.

I didn't know what karma was back then, but she got a snootful, no error.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Now that's funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

That big ole grass snake I was wrestling with actually ate me. Thank God I had my trusty pocket knife . I cut that bastards belly open and escaped. The snake died from his wounds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

good morning 

I have zero snake stories so imma gonna indulge in some debauchery with Brother Geywolf


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoop, whoooooop, ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What is more fun that puppies?
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> ...


A fat Gal?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Some Island girls just landed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

And the flag waver united


----------



## stain (Jul 31, 2022)

Just glad that no trouser snakes were posted....

Getting a little rain. So no fishing and the snakes will wait till later to be relocated. 

Bucket of black rat snakes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

stain said:


> Just glad that no trouser snakes were posted....
> 
> Getting a little rain. So no fishing and the snakes will wait till later to be relocated.
> 
> ...



you can keep those fukin snakes in Oklahoma!

yeah , the rattlers , the cottonmouths , the corals , and the dam copperheads!

while I am at it , keep the dam chiggers , ticks , fiddlebacks , black widows , and tarantulas there too!

a flame thrower is mandatory camping equipment in Oklahoma


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

I think Hippie is like an Old Fainting Goat
Here's taht BOO is around and faints


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304623
> View attachment 304624
> View attachment 304625
> View attachment 304626
> View attachment 304627


I have run into a few of those women


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have run into a few of those women


You mean with a snake down there?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You mean with a snake down there?


touché


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You mean with a snake down there?


he's referring to his worm...most call it bait..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

boo said:


> he's referring to his worm...most call it bait..


I don’t think he was boo. He was talking about snake women. I mean this is a bit frightening to most guys I would think right?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

boo said:


> he's referring to his worm...most call it bait..


Said the man who coined the phrase 
more than a mouthful is a waste


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

Boos car service at AP


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some Island girls just landed.View attachment 304604
> View attachment 304605
> View attachment 304606
> View attachment 304607
> View attachment 304608


Scary in a few years when they perfect turning a male into female we are all in trouble


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

stain said:


> Just caught 2 5 foot rat snakes in the chicken pen. One just ate a egg. Snatched it up. Then looked into the other nest and found another. Snatched its ars up by the head too. Talk about a fight, having 2 snakes in one hand. Because I needed to collect the eggs that were left.
> 
> They're both in a bucket and will relocate them in the morning at the pond I'm going fishing at. It's 4 miles away and don't think they will be back..
> 
> Will get pics in the morning.


At one time, I had over 30 snakes in my old house. Big ones, small ones, nice ones, and mean ones. Rat snakes were my favorites. Reds and greys were sweet and cuddly, while yellows tended to be a bit bitey. Never had a black.
Had a red rat that went just about everywhere with me. Took him to a union meeting one night. Figured it was cool 'cause it was the middle of winter, and he liked to stay wrapped around my neck to stay warm.
The meeting got a little long winded, and all of a sudden I hear chairs sliding out from behind me and grown men yelling. Red had gotten warm and decided to explore.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think he was boo. He was talking about snake women. I mean this is a bit frightening to most guys I would think right?
> 
> View attachment 304629


I was just envisioning How once embraced in a love Knot
How she could wrap that tail around and squeeze you into a heck of autoerotic climax without killing ya azz.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

I had a pet Coral when I was 12 
Never knew it until the neighbor took it and killed it right in front of the family


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I had a pet Coral when I was 12
> Never knew it until the neighbor took it and killed it right in front of the family




the bass turds!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was just envisioning How once embraced in a love Knot
> How she could wrap that tail around and squeeze you into a heck of autoerotic climax without killing ya azz.



as long as she first bit me 3 or 4 times and yeah , I’m good with the knot


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 31, 2022)

boo said:


> he's referring to his worm...most call it bait..


Grub is closer, innit?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Grub is closer, innit?


Maybe a Grunt


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

just a blunt


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

It's so hot outside.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

She is a beautiful woman. Loved her movies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

know who this is?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

european


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

A very young, very beautiful Liz Taylor.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brunete looks like Isabella Rossilini to me who lives on Long Island


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

French accent can’t remember the name


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Does the correct answer win a Kewpie doll?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Well shipmates and fellow castaways, I'm out for the night. See your smiling faces in the morning.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The brunete looks like Isabella Rossilini to me who lives on Long Island




ding! ding! ding!

both photos are of Isabella


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

Another gorgeous day here starting at 71F and 72% RH, 3 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 92F.  Cooling the 84F house down this morning with fans and open windows. 

Back to the Medusa project this morning, now that the folks that I need to contact are back in their offices. 

Long tedious hours researching forum threads for past information and wading through the ego trips and acrimony.  Has anyone else noted that the internet is loaded with masked superheroes with poor social skills?

Progress by others on ESEW save the elephants project as well.  I received some prepublications for review and comment, that suggest we are close to going public.

I received an implied threat voice mail from a "red flag" sociopathic relative that I provided background evidence against to his victims and the DA in his assault trial.  The DA flubbed the trial three times and then dropped the case, leaving both his victims and me flapping in the breeze. 

How can and why would anyone trust the justice system these days?


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

One more cup then time to move.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> One more cup then time to move.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Did i mention its still hot outside.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## stain (Aug 1, 2022)

MMMmmmmm pancakes with real maple syrup....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> One more cup then time to move.


Straight to the throne for your morning dump? 


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304733


Had an uncle that got pulled over while he had a PBR in his lap. He dumped the beer on the floor before the cop got up to the car. Cop writes him a ticket for open beer in the car, bald tires, loud muffler, cracked window, and a few more I can't remember. He's laid off, so he goes to court.
Judge looks at the stack of tickets, looks at 'em again, and says, "You received all of these violations in the same traffic stop?"
Uncle admitted that he did.
Judge says, "Looks like a clear cut case of harassment to me" and tossed them ALL out.
Cop was pissed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## stain (Aug 1, 2022)

Just caught a 4 foot king snake crossing the yard. At least I think its a king snake. Will relocate to the pond I'm fishing at tonight...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

stain said:


> Just caught a 4 foot king snake crossing the yard. At least I think its a king snake. Will relocate to the pond I'm fishing at tonight...


Dang more snakes


----------



## stain (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang more snakes


I don't mind them. They eat the rodents.. hate the rodents!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

stain said:


> Just caught a 4 foot king snake crossing the yard. At least I think its a king snake. Will relocate to the pond I'm fishing at tonight...


I used to catch the King snakes in OK and turn them loose in our barn to catch rats and clean out their nests.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

I and a friend as a young child that caught king snakes all the time In the cornfields that surrounded our property. He had boxes of them. They were every color very beautiful and very friendly apparently to handle. He would let me hold them now and then. I was much braver back then


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I and a friend as a young child that caught king snakes all the time In the cornfields that surrounded our property. He had boxes of them. They were every color very beautiful and very friendly apparently to handle. He would let me hold them now and then. I was much braver back then


Im not saying a word


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im not saying a word


I figured you chime in on my snake holding


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

They were quite impressive just saying…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I figured you chime in on my snake holding


With those hand dear lord must have been a BIG ONE LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They were quite impressive just saying…


Damm ya beat me


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

Fed my plants


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

Kings also love to dine on venomous snakes, too. They're immune to the poison.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 1, 2022)

Could this seaweed and humic solution be responsible for this yellowing?  I used 6tbs per 2 gallons.  I figured that's about half strength for my application. There hasn't been any other change or addition to the grow except that.  It's been 3 days now. Think everything will be OK? And was that too much?  I figure every plant recieved about a half gallon of that mix. I also fed that day with Grow Big and Big Bloom.


----------



## stain (Aug 1, 2022)

Pond was productive. Caught the first one on first cast. (one with lighter) 6 were caught only got pics of 4. All were pole benders, guessing 3 to 4 lbs..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm out, fellow castaways. Got nightmares to ride and visions of beer day to dream about. See ya'll in the morning.
Group hug and inappropriate gropes all around.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

wake up all you crazy feckers!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

I've been awake. Just laying here trying to get my ass up to make coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been awake. Just laying here trying to get my ass up to make coffee.





iwill send one of the girls over to help yas












but in your case , I don’t know if it will do any good.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning everyone.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning everyone.


Why Good Morning to You my Good man


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 2, 2022)

Out for regular work. Been missing everyone here. Was fun to hang with everyone this morning. Coffee'd up and hiding the hitter. See ya's


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I and a friend as a young child that caught king snakes all the time In the cornfields that surrounded our property. He had boxes of them. They were every color very beautiful and very friendly apparently to handle. He would let me hold them now and then. I was much braver back then


The ones we had the most of were stripped with various iridescent colors.


Hippie420 said:


> Kings also love to dine on venomous snakes, too. They're immune to the poison.


They are a constrictor and consider other snakes choice chow and easy to swallow.


stain said:


> Pond was productive. Caught the first one on first cast. (one with lighter) 6 were caught only got pics of 4. All were pole benders, guessing 3 to 4 lbs..View attachment 304811
> View attachment 304812
> View attachment 304813
> View attachment 304813
> ...


Nice size pond for bass just begging for a lure..........................  


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304827



Hot damn!  Deep fried gator tonight!!







WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304829
> View attachment 304830


Hee, hee,............................












Gooode morning all! 61F With 87% RH, partially cloudy and predicted to reach 82F in these here parts.

More progress on our elephant preservation project and close to formal release.

Hurry up and wait on my Medusa project, with key folks out with Covid and others just too busy to keep up.

Not so much that anything has changed with project management since retirement, just that before retirement I had pages of projects to bounce back and forth between, as one or the other(s) became roadblocked. Now the trick is to keep pressure on without focusing so intently that team mates feel harassed.

And speaking of fill in projects, alas, something going on with our sprinkler system controler. I replaced the original mechanical clockwork Torro controller shortly after we moved in and am on my second Rain Bird controller that may have taken a crap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Now that's funny


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Out for regular work. Been missing everyone here. Was fun to hang with everyone this morning. Coffee'd up and hiding the hitter. See ya's


Good Luck and keep your head high Brother
You will do fine,


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304860
> View attachment 304861
> View attachment 304862


I can even remove their clothing with a few pushes of my buttons LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 2, 2022)

stain said:


> Just caught a 4 foot king snake crossing the yard. At least I think its a king snake. Will relocate to the pond I'm fishing at tonight...


I thought she was going to taiwan?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joe.......


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304860
> View attachment 304861
> View attachment 304862


look at these pictures with enough time in the day and a man could hurt him self ......


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Joe.......


didnt mention any names  ! srry


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought she was going to taiwan?


I thought "IT" was going to Taiwan Much more appropriate


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought she was going to taiwan?




the pig did land a few minutes ago


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> look at these pictures with enough time in the day and a man could hurt him self ......


I've hurt myself doing dumber shit.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> this snocaine at 4 weeks has got to be the most fragrant flower I've ever smelled...dunno why it's so different that all the others I have grown...at 6" away it reeks of cantalope and sweet spice...that's the best I can do with what little smell I have...sticky as flypaper...
> View attachment 304279


Mine is getting canalopey now as well. These are dam healthy plants, literally growing like a weed! Everyone looks exactly like the other, no variation or funky phenotypes. 20twenty Mendocino is the bomb of breeders.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Mine is getting canalopey now as well. These are dam healthy plants, literally growing like a weed! Everyone looks exactly like the other, no variation or funky phenotypes. 20twenty Mendocino is the bomb of breeders.
> 
> Bubba


I'm glad they worked out for you brother, I can't walk thru the garden without cupping one of the snocaine flowers and deeply inhaling...where are you in flower...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> this snocaine at 4 weeks has got to be the most fragrant flower I've ever smelled...dunno why it's so different that all the others I have grown...at 6" away it reeks of cantalope and sweet spice...that's the best I can do with what little smell I have...sticky as flypaper...
> View attachment 304279


Jeez.  Don't go to sleep next to those pods... Gorgeous.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2022)

Had a wonderful  day at the watering hole this afternoon with my lovely bride. Just a few folks with no attitudes other than the friendly and loving kind, and a good buzz was had by all. Really refreshing. Amazing how well people can get along in person and not behind a keyboard.
Music sucked (damned country crap), but a shit load of credits later, a lot of vintage rock & roll prevailed.
If the afternoon could have been any better, I damn sure didn't deserve it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

sweet, have a cackle fest while sitting at your desk...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304919





is that a Ford or Chevy?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304921





definitely a Toyota


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is that a Ford or Chevy?


neither, it's a chrysler hemi...spark plugs thru the valve covers indicates hemishperical combustion chambers...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304922





those airbrush people do a good job of touching up all the blems and bumps


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> neither, it's a chrysler hemi...spark plugs thru the valve covers indicates hemishperical combustion chambers...






well alrighty then


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well alrighty then


wel,l what did ya expect from me big...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> wel,l what did ya expect from me big...





you have never disappointed me my Friend and when it comes to vehicles I wouldn’t expect anything less from you


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

put a fork in me, I'm done...g'nite peoples...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 2, 2022)

Just in time to say good night. Sleep good boo


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> put a fork in me, I'm done...g'nite peoples...




take care Amigo , it’s just me and Pute now , wish me luck!


edit; and SubGirl


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 3, 2022)

Gooode morning! 63F @ 77% RH, clear skies and predicted to reach 81F. Windows open and fans going cooling the house down.

Two steps forward on the Medusa project and one back. I finally got confirmation on my extraction lab for testing results, but my LPG testing lab bailed so I'm back to square one again.

Housekeepers this morning, so some quality time at Fernhill dog park with Miss Layla. Good that it is cooling down. For the first time ever, I picked up the leash and Layla just laid on the cool floor and looked at me. Our shepherds laugh at cold, but don't do heat well.

A doctor appointment this afternoon for steroid injections into my left thumb joint and ring finger to address arthritic pain and trigger finger.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

Good morning ya all

64 going up to 98 today

biscuits and gravy at the Senior center this morning where I will chop it up with some local farmers and find out how everyone’s wheat crops turned out and what are the predictions on the upcoming corn harvest

there are a couple of cute farmers wives that will be there and they always make the place prettier


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ahoy, shipmates. Got my arse outta bed and dragged my lovely bride up for brunch at the local diner that finally reopened. I think this is the fourth owner since it was built 40 odd years ago.
Got a half pound burger and onion rings, and the Old Hen got the Chef's breakfast; eggs, sausage links, hash browns, Texas toast, etc.) Food was great and lots of it. Came to a whopping $18.64 w/o tip, and we both wound up taking half of our food home. Not a bad deal at all.

83 and sticky, and calling for rain. Looks like it could happen any time. Also warning about high winds, quarter size hail, and popup tornados possible.
We'll see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## stain (Aug 3, 2022)

Got up n out early trying to beat the heat. Working on a 20 ton trailer's electric brakes and lights. Having to rebuild emergency brake system. Got it all wired up and did the test by pulling brake switch. Fried/smoked it! Switch shorted out. Now back to town for a $20 switch. So much for having it done before the heat kicked in. Bibs are already soaked.....

Cold homegrown cantaloupe for lunch mmmmm. 

Want to go fishing later this evening. Only if it's not to hot at dark thirty...


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Just hooked up with this Hooker on Colfax.  Finished me off and wants more......Big are you in town.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304921


WAY too much silicone in those fun bags for me. I like's 'em natural, big or small or anywhere in between.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 304983


As Walter would say, TINS. Back around '79, I took a pair of tanks and fenders off of a '72 FLH down to Maco (remember them?) to have them painted. While I was there, there was a tall, skinny black dude that was hopping mad, screaming at the head honcho about the paint job they'd done on his '64 Caddy. Color was a beautiful Robin's egg blue. At a distance, this car was sweet.
I casually walked up unnoticed and took a gander at the paint job. This dude had paid for the "Presidential" paint job; the most expensive they offered, at $400. Lot of money back then.
They hadn't even washed the thing before painting it. You could see the bug and gnat wings sticking right through the fresh paint. If they'd done that to my Caddy, I'd have done more than scream, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Hoo, doggy! Darker than the insides of a cow out there. Got hit three times with a deluge, and it looks like more coming.
I'll be mowing my fanny off next week. Better than looking at cornflake colored grass, anyhoo.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice eyesView attachment 304985


Very nice eyes


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Finished rebuilding the filter pump , old Pos motor out and new one installed
Purring like a new born  Oh My Back


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Just hooked up with this Hooker on Colfax.  Finished me off and wants more......Big are you in town.


Biggly


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Think I have mild case of heat exhaustion.  Might have played a bit to hard in the sun today.  Yard looks good though.

Gonna take it easy the rest of the day.  Just took my first time of the day and feel better.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Schrödinger's cat: a cat, a flask of poison, and a radioactive source are placed in a sealed box. If an internal monitor (e.g. Geiger counter) detects radioactivity (i.e. a single atom decaying), the flask is shattered, releasing the poison, which kills the cat. The Copenhagen interpretation of quantum mechanics implies that, after a while, the cat is _simultaneously_ alive _and_ dead. Yet, when one looks in the box, one sees the cat _either_ alive _or_ dead, not both alive _and_ dead. This poses the question of when exactly quantum superposition ends and reality resolves into one possibility or the other.




patwi cat


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Just hooked up with this Hooker on Colfax.  Finished me off and wants more......Big are you in town.







that’s just old Molly and she likes to ball


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm glad they worked out for you brother, I can't walk thru the garden without cupping one of the snocaine flowers and deeply inhaling...where are you in flower...


I just flipped, 4 weeks. I usually go 6 or so, but each one has 8-10 heads! I've only so much height. I topped them one time around 6th node or so. Just the vegetation smells already. It's gonna be a stinker.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 305013


I guess he took the lump sum? How do you expect a guy to get by today with a mere 433.7 million? Pretty bad when they get way more than the "winner" did. I probably wouldn't sweat it, sleeping on a huge pile of 433.7 million


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Heck, no! He can fill his gas tank for the rest of the year and buy meat twice a month.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks like the board is heading to bed early tonight, so I'm gonna join 'em. 
Good night, Shipmates. Clear skies and smooth sailing in the morning.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Me to


----------



## stain (Aug 4, 2022)

It's going to be a long day....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I guess he took the lump sum? How do you expect a guy to get by today with a mere 433.7 million? Pretty bad when they get way more than the "winner" did. I probably wouldn't sweat it, sleeping on a huge pile of 433.7 million


And Now depending on what state they will also pay up to 10% additional Tax when they spend it.
What a Cuntry ...........................


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2022)

Gooode morning all! 60F @ 76% RH here this morning, with clouds, 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 77F.

A nice visit from old SPR partner Pharmerjoe, who now lives in southern Oregon, followed by a doctor's appointment for my hand, where they were running an hour late. Having previously caught their act, I was prepared with my Kindle.

Alas it looks like surgery to fix the trigger finger, but they will still shoot my left thumb joint with steroids, both ostensibly sometime today.

The house directly across the street just got burgled in broad daylight.  Someone was watching close enough to figure out that they were out of pocket for a couple days, even though they have light timers.  They went straight for the jewelry and ignored everything else.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Amazing what is happening in this country today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, so much for the clear skies wish. More of the same this morning. Dark and damp with more rain coming. Can't whine too much. Michigan has the highest number of power outages in the nation, but mine never flickered. Lots of trees down due to high winds, but no 'naders reported.

Got a CAT scan scheduled for noon. They used to do a yearly lung xray for smokers and ex-smokers, but now it's the CAT scan thingie. Gonna do it once and then tell 'em to pack sand. Seems like the more they test stuff, the more crap they come up with. Ain't gonna spend my Golden Years as a slave to doctors and big pharma.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 4, 2022)

I’m a smoker and have had the cat scan thingy the last three years two of which they found other potential money making projects that “could be something” after about 6,000 in out of pocket expenses, nothing to be concerned over


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

^^^Exactly what I figure this is all about. They get one shot and done. Ain't playin' that game.
Like ole Hank said, "If a tree don't fall on me, I'll live 'til I die!"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 4, 2022)

It’s always  worrisome when they say we found a shadow on your kidney tho… and now they are watching my enlarged aorta that way…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

Had a a Club Brother whose wife was constipated and was using the bathroom. She, of course, was straining I'm guessing and she blew a weak spot on one of her arteries in her heart and died right there on the toilet. What a horrible way to find your Wife. She was an awesome lady and cool as hell. I had to tell our Club Members whom all loved her. It was a very sad time for us but most especially for her husband. They were an older couple.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a a Club Brother whose wife was constipated and was using the bathroom. She, of course, was straining I'm guessing and she blew a weak spot on one of her arteries in her heart and died right there on the toilet. What a horrible way to find your Wife. She was an awesome lady and cool as ****. I had to tell our Club Members whom all loved her. It was a very sad time for us but most especially for her husband. They were an older couple.


Some of them also say that while a person suffers from constipation, the pressure exerted for the bowel movement might also lead to brain stroke or heart attack in the bathroom. The Valsalva Maneuver can be very stressful to heart, lowering the blood flow to the heart. This can also result in faint syncope. The sudden release of straining motion in such cases also increases the blood flow unusually that might lead to intracerebral haemorrhage or a cardiac arrest. So, these two are the most likely ways for a person to get a heart attack or brain stroke in the bathroom.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s always  worrisome when they say we found a shadow on your kidney tho… and now they are watching my enlarged aorta that way…


They like to keep you worried. They've tried to claim that I've got kidney/bladder cancer since '04. Finally told the doc to find something else, 'cause that one just ain't flying. No symptoms, and any fool knows that untreated renal cancer would put you under the sod in five years or less. He admitted that I was right.
Now, it's colon cancer. Go figure!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

last check up was two years ago , new doc

he asked me what meds was I taking

i said none

doc looked at me and said really?

doh

doc said at my age most men were on about 5 different meds

like blood pressure meds , bladder meds , cholesterol meds , and such

no thanks doc , see you in a few more years


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They like to keep you worried. They've tried to claim that I've got kidney/bladder cancer since '04. Finally told the doc to find something else, 'cause that one just ain't flying. No symptoms, and any fool knows that untreated renal cancer would put you under the sod in five years or less. He admitted that I was right.
> Now, it's colon cancer. Go figure!


And why pray tell does he feel you have that now 
High white blood count or bleeding for anus


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)

Woza


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And why pray tell does he feel you have that now
> High white blood count or bleeding for anus


He wanted me to do a roto-rooter for years and I told him to get stuffed. He conned me into one of those p oop in a cup test, and it came back positive for blood in the stool. I checked it out. The Colo guard test has a 66% false positive rate. He swears up and down that in the 8 years he's used the test, he's never had a false reading. Says it's either a polyp or cancer.
If I wind up doing the rooter thingie and it comes up bull, I'm cutting his Hindu ass loose. Ain't gonna live my life in fear to keep his village back in India in rupees.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

He never considered the fact that I've got internal and external 'rhoids, either.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He wanted me to do a roto-rooter for years and I told him to get stuffed. He conned me into one of those p oop in a cup test, and it came back positive for blood in the stool. I checked it out. The Colo guard test has a 66% false positive rate. He swears up and down that in the 8 years he's used the test, he's never had a false reading. Says it's either a polyp or cancer.
> If I wind up doing the rooter thingie and it comes up bull, I'm cutting his Hindu ass loose. Ain't gonna live my life in fear to keep his village back in India in rupees.eg but another guy the day before me was positive


I did the colonGuard and was told I was good 
But they told me also , high rate of false results (positive blood ) and if it did come back poss I needed to go in for full scan.
I was neg but another guy the day before me was positive and then neg on actually up azz scan.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He never considered the fact that I've got internal and external 'rhoids, either.


Both will do it
They make money off referrals Colons cost big bucks


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He never considered the fact that I've got internal and external 'rhoids, either.


I bet you have a few Pian in the azz for sure LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2022)

Holy shit, squatters continue to move into empty homes, including one guy on vacation and it takes legal action and an act of congress to evict them.  Three more homes squatted and one owner trying to see his home as is, squatters included, to someone with the where-with-all to get them evicted.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Holy shit, squatters continue to move into empty homes, including one guy on vacation and it takes legal action and an act of congress to evict them.  Three more homes squatted and one owner trying to see his home as is, squatters included, to someone with the where-with-all to get them evicted.


Time to go Blk Ops 
4am throw out , Wrap em all up in Van 500mile trip 
Paint their tails in case they try to come back


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They like to keep you worried. They've tried to claim that I've got kidney/bladder cancer since '04. Finally told the doc to find something else, 'cause that one just ain't flying. No symptoms, and any fool knows that untreated renal cancer would put you under the sod in five years or less. He admitted that I was right.
> Now, it's colon cancer. Go figure!





Hippie420 said:


> He wanted me to do a roto-rooter for years and I told him to get stuffed. He conned me into one of those p oop in a cup test, and it came back positive for blood in the stool. I checked it out. The Colo guard test has a 66% false positive rate. He swears up and down that in the 8 years he's used the test, he's never had a false reading. Says it's either a polyp or cancer.
> If I wind up doing the rooter thingie and it comes up bull, I'm cutting his Hindu ass loose. Ain't gonna live my life in fear to keep his village back in India in rupees.


A colon scan are a good idea because they catch polyps while they are still just benign polyps.  

They removed a few benign ones from me last scan and my dear old ma, gawd rest her soul, resisted scans until she came down with colon cancer and ended up on a bag.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He never considered the fact that I've got internal and external 'rhoids, either.


But if it did come back showing blood 
I would do the full scope scan myself
My wife had it done in and out in a few hrs


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just flipped, 4 weeks. I usually go 6 or so, but each one has 8-10 heads! I've only so much height. I topped them one time around 6th node or so. Just the vegetation smells already. It's gonna be a stinker.


And another thing, PH.....  At the same time I started these, I also started some platinum girl scout cookies from another seed outfit...

They grew much slower, developed brown spots and giant fans looked in danger of dieing! Looks like massive PH trouble.... So

Occurred to me In haven't been ph ing with the Advanced Nutrient nutes, but initial water had none. My faucet water once RO'd is usually about 6ish so no worry....I decided to check it, 8.5! Goog Lord what's up with my water. So, flushed several gallons of ph'd water through The pots, seems to have cured the problem.

The Snowcaine? It never showed a minutes distress, looks gorgeous. Such a great strain. Very impressed


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a a Club Brother whose wife was constipated and was using the bathroom. She, of course, was straining I'm guessing and she blew a weak spot on one of her arteries in her heart and died right there on the toilet. What a horrible way to find your Wife. She was an awesome lady and cool as ****. I had to tell our Club Members whom all loved her. It was a very sad time for us but most especially for her husband. They were an older couple.


Elvis died on the toilet....pain meds.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Holy shit, squatters continue to move into empty homes, including one guy on vacation and it takes legal action and an act of congress to evict them.  Three more homes squatted and one owner trying to see his home as is, squatters included, to someone with the where-with-all to get them evicted.


In most of Texas squatters are considered B & E burglars ... a potential death sentence

.


bigsur51 said:


> last check up was two years ago , new doc
> 
> he asked me what meds was I taking
> 
> ...




I have/had a doc I  kinda like but he started pushing some Wellmed program b s that has you playing in their ballpark of continuous meds and endless testing .. I take losartan and aspririn .only, guess I'm blesssed in that way . and then lots of mj ......................... if I die I die was what I told him during my last visit


.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

stain said:


> It's going to be a long day....View attachment 305032


She must be out buying lime.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> In most of Texas squatters are considered B & E burglars ... a potential death sentence
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Why do they call the cops? They won't do anything and litigation takes forever. Self help eviction at the end of my AR. Get the fook out and don't come back or I will plant your azz.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And why pray tell does he feel you have that now
> High white blood count or bleeding for anus


I know two people who go to docs regularly, have colonoscopy when supposed to and both had stage 4 colon cancer. Neither one had ANY symptoms....scary.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Why do they call the cops? They won't do anything and litigation takes forever. Self help eviction at the end of my AR. Get the fook out and don't come back or I will plant your azz.
> 
> Bubba


I have a few friends that like to dress as Cartel members
They always have a way with words, they squats never come back


Bubba said:


> I know two people who go to docs regularly, have colonoscopy when supposed to and both had stage 4 colon cancer. Neither one had ANY symptoms....scary.
> 
> Bubba


That's what they say


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Like many here My doc has given up on me after I said no to the Jab


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Why do they call the cops? They won't do anything and litigation takes forever. Self help eviction at the end of my AR. Get the fook out and don't come back or I will plant your azz.
> 
> Bubba




Not knocking cops but the last time we called 911 it took 22 minutes for a deputy to show .. it was a methhead gunfight across the road from us ... and you have to remember that the U.S. Supreme Court has ruled that the police DO NOT have to protect the public ..


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> Not knocking cops but the last time we called 911 it took 22 minutes for a deputy to show .. it was a methhead gunfight across the road from us ... and you have to remember that the U.S. Supreme Court has ruled that the police DO NOT have to protect the public ..


I'll go one better 
Shopping at super market yesterday with wife, she ran in for a few things I decided to circle the lot.
As she entered store out came a suspicious MB walking very weird followed by 3 store employees and into the lot.
So I back circled and could see the guy was now on the ground and they were trying to dial a cell phone.
The guy was calmed down now and I was like OK all good here.
I than started to circle the lot once again and saw 2 local cop cars sitting just 4 rows from where it went down, so I said are you looking for a call for possible call to the market? All 4 looked at me a said nope no calls came out, so I siad there was a guy on ground with store emplyees around him, member a problem or he needs med attention.
All 4 were like so we are on a call already . and fuccking sat there .
The azzhats wanted cops who wont respond they got em.
Sucks for the good people who may really need help.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

Sh.it needs to change .. Since Uvaldi the texas state police and local cops around here are showing more presence on the roads .. Maybe it's just the end of the fiscal year and the LEOs are just emptying their banks of taxpayer monies on the high dollar gasoline  ..


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, you know you are old when you are glad to see a cop.  The cops around here are County Sheriff's and I make sure they know me.  I always wave and say hi.  They know my truck and my license plate.  Same with the lake.....the game wardens all know me.  

I would rather have them look at me and know I am no threat rather that thinking I am the trouble maker down the block. I respect and need the cops.  As far as I can tell they do a good job here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

There are good and bad in all jobs. Ive seen good cops and ive seen bad cops. Ive seen good soldiers and bad soldiers. Nothing fking new.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm not anti leo, but yes older age is a factor, .. the meth heads are on the LEOs leash .. yeah, snitches on the merchandise they are allowed to make and sell ..  so no real response from them and have been told by a sheriff lieutenant that that is exactly the case ..


----------



## kevinn (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Elvis died on the toilet....pain meds.
> 
> Bubba


....and jelly doughnuts.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Spending my day installing another security camera out back.  This one records in color at night, the others are Black and White.  I gotta sit down and read the instruction on this additional feature. Damn it, I suck at this stuff.


----------



## stain (Aug 4, 2022)

Trailer is done and on the road again. Turns out the emergency brake battery charging system had a short in it. Causing back feed. Tossed it and installed a manual system. Will never need it but DOT said it's a must have for hauling over 10,000 lbs. 

Nap time


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, I figured out what the problem is on my security camera.  In order for the base station to recognize the camera......you gotta charge the camera.....duh.  So, while waiting for the camera to chg I was put on garden duty.  Good O'l Mrs Pute.  Picked squash, cukes and a mess of beans.  The beetles are out in force today.  I killed 54 of them while in the garden.  They are all over the beans and of course the grapes. 

Now I am sweating like a pig and need some ice water to cool down.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh, by the way.  Still not fricken maters.  I gave them a shot of nutes earlier.  3-6-5.....that should help speed things up a bit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

^^^^


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

Did Reibsi say no to the site .. sad


----------



## kevinn (Aug 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Oh, by the way.  Still not fricken maters.  I gave them a shot of nutes earlier.  3-6-5.....that should help speed things up a bit.


Got more tomatoes than I know what to do with.  Tomatoes every meal.  Got to figure what to do with the ones that we can not consume.  Wife is not into canning.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)

stain said:


> Trailer is done and on the road again. Turns out the emergency brake battery charging system had a short in it. Causing back feed. Tossed it and installed a manual system. Will never need it but DOT said it's a must have for hauling over 10,000 lbs.
> 
> Nap time
> 
> ...


One is not enough and three are too many ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Exactly what I figure this is all about. They get one shot and done. Ain't playin' that game.
> Like ole Hank said, "If a tree don't fall on me, I'll live 'til I die!"


Well, I called that one right! Just got a call from the Hindu's office. He got the results of the CT scan back already and wants to see me tomorrow. What a crock!


----------



## stain (Aug 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> One is not enough and three are too many ....


Would be hard to motorboat....


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a few friends that like to dress as Cartel members
> They always have a way with words, they squats never come back
> 
> That's what they say


I know them personally. One is my boss. I asked both of them, what led up to it, what did you notice, both were blindsided.  Clean scope time before. One is cancer free but will always be on bag. Other was on bag but got reconnected later. I don't think they ever got all of his, still has treatments, bunch of surgery numerous times, but none last two years or so. He missed surprisingly little work, other than post surgery.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Well, you know you are old when you are glad to see a cop.  The cops around here are County Sheriff's and I make sure they know me.  I always wave and say hi.  They know my truck and my license plate.  Same with the lake.....the game wardens all know me.
> 
> I would rather have them look at me and know I am no threat rather that thinking I am the trouble maker down the block. I respect and need the cops.  As far as I can tell they do a good job here.


Very wise.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....and jelly doughnuts.


Fried Peanut butter and nanner samich


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Spending my day installing another security camera out back.  This one records in color at night, the others are Black and White.  I gotta sit down and read the instruction on this additional feature. Damn it, I suck at this stuff.




This is the one I picked up in March .. has had glitches at high cell phone peak periods like 5pm .. Last one which still works is 4 camera with 50ft lines ..

8 Channel 1080P Security Camera System,Video & Audio Record - C303


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^^



Mmmmmmhhhmmm!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Morning, another dog day of summer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, another dog day of summer.






ain’t it great!?


yeah , I was out in the garden just before sunrise laying down a dose of Pyganic as a preventative and maybe knock down some mosquitoes 

we currently have a plague of mosq right now and I had to wear my hoodie in order to enter the garden inna gadda da vida baby


hot one this week Kids , pace yer bad selves


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

I play that song every time I hit the bar. It's one of my all time favorites, and for 17 minutes, it keeps the country crap off the jukebox.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

Wonder what year that Caddy is? Boo? Help a brother out.


----------



## boo (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm not sure it's a caddy but I'm thinking it's a '57 or close to it...gettin ready to head into town and take care of some binniz...movin slow mo today...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

She's a Caddy for sure, but I can't tell if it's a '57 or a '58.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

I take that back; it's gotta be a '57. The '58 had the biggest tits of any Caddy, while the '59 had the biggest wings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

I hope our little Ness is doing OK. I don't think she's been on since she said she was taking a few days off due to being sick.
Fingers crossed for ya, Sister.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

You are right Hippie.  Where are you Ness.  Walk done now gotta get busy down stairs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

Merry Frieday brothers and sisters! A lovely new day here starting at 58F and 81% RH, clear skies with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 80F.

My hand surgery went off without issues, beyond the usual hurry up and wait because the doctor is always late. Having figured that out, I took my Kindle.

They removed a cyst from my ring finger tendon, trimmed the frayed parts and enlarged the canal to fix my trigger finger. An interesting experience typing this morning with my left hand all wrapped up and a stiff sore ring finger. Alas I touch type and many of the letters are worn off my keyboard, so hunt and peck is out, leaving me to deal with it the old fashion manly way.

They gave me a Tramadol prescription for the pain, but there isn't really that much and certainly not enough to tempt me, because opioids don't work all that well and severely constipate me.

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and NM but an otherwise clear calendar, so after getting my mood properly adjusted with dabs of THC-A Budder and micro dosing 600 mg, I'm predicting pup walks, reading, and napping.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Glad to see your surgery went well gray wolf. Thanks also for reminding me that I've got hand surgery coming up later this year. Ha ha.

Girls downstairs got fed and beneficial tea today. Culled a couple mothers as The replacements are healthy and happy.  GMO is doing great as is the triangle Kush. My first snow cane didn't make it for some reason so I planted two more. Sure hoping they make it as that's all the seeds I have.

Time to go outside and see what needs doing out there. Already almost 90 another hot day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Glad to see your surgery went well gray wolf. Thanks also for reminding me that I've got answers to be coming up later this year. Ha ha.
> 
> Girls downstairs got fed and beneficial tea today. Culled a couple mothers as The replacements are healthy and happy.  GMO is doing great as is the triangle Kush. My first snow cane didn't make it for some reason so I planted two more. Sure hoping they make it as that's all the seeds I have.
> 
> Time to go outside and see what needs doing out there. Already almost 90 another hot day.


Thanks brother!  My pleasure for the reminder!  May I ask what answers are coming up?


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

Another typical summer day among the oaktrees. Hot n Muggy in the low hundreds...

Got the hard stuff out of the way. Now just moving the solar panel at the sun and water hose from plant to plant. Do need to chop down a few more plants that are not up to the smell test. Pics when I do...

this is one of them. afraid it might put out nanners...


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!  My pleasure for the reminder!  May I ask what answers are coming up?


Answers.....? That is what I get for using a mic instead of typing.  Hand surgery is what I said.....don't know how it heard answers.....the other option is....I am loosing my mind.


----------



## przcvctm (Aug 5, 2022)

An option worth considering, pute


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)

Even the fish's eye are popping out.


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

Play taps before looking at the pics...


----------



## boo (Aug 5, 2022)

now that's a nice catch...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2022)

stain said:


> Play taps before looking at the pics...
> 
> View attachment 305232
> View attachment 305233
> View attachment 305234




It happens, even to the nicest of them .. you need chickens stain to help with burying the body


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2022)

boo said:


> now that's a nice catch...



only if you throw those fu.cking fish away


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> It happens, even to the nicest of them .. you need chickens stain to help with burying the body


Going to try to pull the fibers from it once dried and retted. Have more seeds of it and if the fibers are good and long. Will braid into rope.


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

These started to flower. Had to strip the crap out of them. They have recovered nicely...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2022)

rope pre 1946


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

A group shot.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

przcvctm said:


> An option worth considering, pute


Good to see you my friend.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Beautiful plants Stain


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

stain said:


> A group shot.View attachment 305237


Love your garden stain


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Love your garden stain


That isn't a garden...more like a forest .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> That isn't a garden...more like a forest .


I know, would love this in my backyard just beautiful


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

More trees....


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

My garden's guard. I feed her a grasshopper once a week. Her abdomen is as big as a nickel. Feed one every year in the garden.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

You better have some natural predators with all of those beautiful plants. If I was a bug...


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> You better have some natural predators with all of those beautiful plants. If I was a bug...


Plants are crawling with assassin bugs feeding on the grasshoppers. Seen one eating one the other day but no camera. Seen a few stem borers earlier this spring but nothing else so far. No aphids this year either. Last everything was covered with them. Will start spraying BT as soon as the buds start forming. Lost allot to rot because of them last season.

More plants recovering from a slight trim...lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

stain said:


> More trees....
> 
> View attachment 305243
> View attachment 305244


What’s that fuzzy one in the middle?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

pute said:


> You better have some natural predators with all of those beautiful plants. If I was a bug...


I’m not even a bug and I’m super attracted to them


----------



## stain (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What’s that fuzzy one in the middle?
> View attachment 305250


30 year old asparagus plants. Shoots on some this year were as big around as a quarter.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Stoned. Time to crash.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2022)

stain said:


> A group shot.View attachment 305237


Be still, my heart!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

A lovely Satyrday here, starting at 61F and 74% RH, clear skies with a 3-mph breeze and predicted to reach 89F.

I'm limited in the chicanery that I can get into with one hand wrapped like a swab, so more dog walks, reading and experiments.

Hee, hee, hee, my latest experiment involves mixing terpene sauce from growing diamonds with THC-A Isolate to produce a Budder that has good aromatics, is tasty, and adds dimension to the more 2-dimensional THC-A.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)

stain said:


> A group shot.View attachment 305237






nice hedge row there Stain


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *Hee, hee, hee, my latest experiment involves mixing terpene sauce from growing diamonds with THC-A Isolate to produce a Budder that has good aromatics, is tasty, and adds dimension to the more 2-dimensional THC-A.*


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah, what he said.  

WAIT...  W TF _did _he say???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Yeah, what he said.
> 
> WAIT...  W TF _did _he say???


Sorry, you are too late, I already tried it, and forgot what we were talking about.  Could you remind me...................??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh yeah, now I remember, check out Only The Strong sauce tek


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

What the fk









						The Astonishing Story Of Juliane Koepcke, The Girl Who Fell Two Miles Out Of A Moving Plane — And Survived
					

"I saw a very bright light on the outer engine on the left. My mother said very calmly: 'That is the end, it's all over.' Those were the last words I ever heard from her."




					allthatsinteresting.com
				





17 year-old Juliane Koepcke was sucked out of an airplane in 1971 after it was struck by a bolt of lightning. She fell 2 miles to the ground, strapped to her seat and survived after she endured 10 days in the Amazon Jungle.
After ten days, she found a boat moored near a shelter, and found the boat's fuel tank still partly full. Koepcke poured the gasoline on her wounds, an action which succeeded in removing the maggots from her arm. Out of 93 passengers and crew, Juliane was the only survivor of the LANSA flight 508 crash that took place December 24th, 1971.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sorry, you are too late, I already tried it, and forgot what we were talking about.  Could you remind me...................??


I think it was something about how when you are reversing the polarity on the neutron flow...  You need to get three or four hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side or it simply won't polarize worth a shit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I think it was something about how when you are reversing the polarity on the neutron flow...  You need to get three or four hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side or it simply won't polarize worth a shit.




there he goes again , speaking in highly intelligent tongues

might as well be speaking Fijian


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I think it was something about how when you are reversing the polarity on the neutron flow...  You need to get three or four hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side or it simply won't polarize worth a shit.


Well there’s you go then…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I think it was something about how when you are reversing the polarity on the neutron flow...  You need to get three or four hundred thousand microphasms on the subjunctive side or it simply won't polarize worth a shit.


If you say so.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

·
The State of Washington Department of Fish and Wildlife sends a letter to a home/landowner asking for permission to access a creek on his property to document the decline in a certain species of unheard of frogs.
The property owners' response in the second letter is EPIC.
Letter from  Washington Dept. Of Fish & Wildlife:
Dear Landowner:
WDFWR Staff will be conducting surveys for foothill yellow-legged frogs & other amphibians over the next few months. As part of this research we would like to survey the creek on your property. I am writing this letter to request your permission to access your property.
Recent research indicates that foothill yellow-legged frogs have declined significantly in recent years and are no longer found at half their historic sites. Your cooperation will be greatly appreciated and will help contribute to the conservation of this important species.
Please fill out the attached postage-paid postcard and let us know if you are willing to let us cross your property or not.
If you have any concerns about this project please give us a call. We would love to talk with you about our research.
Sincerely
Steve Niemela
Conservation Strategy Implementation Biologist
***************************** ******************************
****************************** *****************************
RESPONSE FROM LANDOWNERS:
Dear Mr. Niemela:
Thank you for your inquiry regarding accessing our property to survey for  the yellow-legged frog. We may be able to help you out with this matter.
We have divided our 2.26 acres into 75 equal survey units with a draw tag for each unit. Application fees are only $8.00 per unit after you purchase the "Frog Survey License" ($120.00 resident / $180.00 Non-Resident). You will also need to obtain a "Frog Habitat" parking permit ($10.00 per vehicle).
You will also need an "Invasive Species" stamp ($15.00 for the first vehicle and $5.00 for each add'l vehicle) You will also want to register at the Check Station to have your vehicle inspected for Non-native plant life prior to entering our property. There is also a Day Use fee, $5.00 per vehicle.
If you are successful in the Draw you will be notified two weeks in advance so you can make necessary plans and purchase your "Creek Habitat" stamp. ($18.00 Resident / $140.00 Non-Resident).
Survey units open between 8 am. And 3 PM. But you cannot commence survey until 9 am. And must cease all survey activity by 1 PM.
Survey Gear can only include a net with a 2" diameter made of 100% organic cotton netting with no longer than an 18 in handle, non-weighted and no deeper than 6' from net frame to bottom of net. Handles can only be made of BPA-free plastics or wooden handles.
After 1 PM. You can use a net with a 3" diameter if you purchase the "Frog Net Endorsement" ($75.00 Resident / $250 Non-Resident).
Any frogs captured that are released will need to be released with an approved release device back into the environment unharmed.
As of June 1, we are offering draw tags for our "Premium Survey" units and application is again only $8.00 per application.
However, all fees can be waived if you can verify "Native Indian Tribal rights and status".
You will also need to provide evidence of successful completion of "Frog Surveys" and your "Comprehensive Course on Frog Identification, Safe Handling Practices, and Self-Defense Strategies for Frog Attacks."
This course is offered on-line through an accredited program for a nominal fee of $750.00.
Please let us know if we can be of assistance to you. Otherwise, we decline your access to our property but appreciate your inquiry.
Sincerely,
Larry & Amanda Anderson.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

Snow Leopard genealogy 


Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility.

Flowering time: 9 weeks from clone
45% dense indica, 30% stretchier sats, 15% poly poly expression
Genetic: Tigermelon x Snow Lotus


Lotus
Snow Leopard Lineage / Genealogy​ 


*Snow Leopard* »»» Tigermelon x Snow Lotus
Tigermelon
»»» ChemD x Uzbekistani Hashplant x Apollo 11 Genius Pheno
ChemD
Chem Dawg d
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


Uzbekistani Hashplant »»» Indica
Apollo 11 Genius Pheno
»»» Genius x Cinderella 99
Genius
Jack Herer (specified above)

Cinderella 99
»»» Princess x P94
Princess
»»» Jack Herer x Mystery Male
Jack Herer
»»» Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}
Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica

Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 Hybrid F1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1
Northern Lights #5 (specified above)
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa





Haze
O Haze
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa



Mystery Male »»» Unknown Strain

P94
»»» Princess x Cinderella 88
Princess (specified above)
Cinderella 88
»»» Princess x P.75
Princess (specified above)
P.75
»»» Princess x P.50
Princess (specified above)
P.50
»»» Princess x Shiva Skunk
Princess (specified above)
Shiva Skunk (specified above)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

I got lost in the middle.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

some flowers in our garden this morning


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I got lost in the middle.


you went pretty far too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Big those are some pretty Morning Glories.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Snow Leopard genealogy
> 
> 
> Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility.
> ...


You sound like a sales representative. Ha ha!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

pute said:


> You sound like a sales representative. Ha ha!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Snow Leopard genealogy
> 
> 
> Bodhi Seeds Snow Leopard is a deadly 4 way cross of Chem d, a landrace Uzbekistani hashplant, Afgooey, and Blockhead. Rich tropical perfume sweet abundant colas dripping in resin, with mango, citrus, and floral overtones, with deep woody undertones of sandalwood, oak moss, and palo santo on a bed of sublime decomposing chem funk. Heavy duty creeper effects that take down the animal in you, leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility.
> ...


leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility? Would like to go there


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

Goooode morning all! All hail Sol Rex!  Yet another lovely day in Paradise starting at 68F & 55% RH, with 4mph winds and predicted to reach 96F.

A laid-back day yesterday titrating a new batch of micro dose meds to establish potency and planning the same today.

Some puttering in the gardens and I sprayed all the weeds that popped up after my last serious weeding with Roundup and turned the sprinkler system off for a few days.

A gorgeous day for dog walking yesterday as it never got that hot, but not so today. Best get the pup walks in early while it is still cool..............................


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

stain said:


> My garden's guard. I feed her a grasshopper once a week. Her abdomen is as big as a nickel. Feed one every year in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 305247
> View attachment 305248


Golden garden spider. A couple years ago one built a big web right across my picture window. Easy to watch, it stayed there for a while, one day we and spider gone. They catch some bugs!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

stain said:


> 30 year old asparagus plants. Shoots on some this year were as big around as a quarter.


Whoa, big enough to be a willow tree!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 305371


Yep. I like them with spots, so it's a short window...

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yep. I like them with spots, so it's a short window...
> 
> Bubba


me2 and if you had a old school Mother who never let any food go to waste She would turn into banana bread


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me2 and if you had a old school Mother who never let any food go to waste She would turn into banana bread


My crazy ex wouldn't eat them unless green!
Yuk.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me2 and if you had a old school Mother who never let any food go to waste She would turn into banana bread


Yup. I had pretty much old school everything!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yup. I had pretty much old school everything!
> 
> Bubba


we  were lucky ,I think its a form of child abuse if the average kid can not name his favorite dinner his Mom would cook . Not take out


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

My parents had a "technique" that worked well on me. If I fussed about not liking something, they just said, "just try it, if you still don't like it, you don't have to eat it." 

I liked all sorts of crap other kids didn't, brussel sprouts and so forth. I'm sure if it hadn't worked dad would have just slapped me into the middle of next week, and requested "I try it again" I'm sure.

bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> My parents had a "technique" that worked well on me. If I fussed about not liking something, they just said, "just try it, if you still don't like it, you don't have to eat it."
> 
> I liked all sorts of crap other kids didn't, brussel sprouts and so forth. I'm sure if it hadn't worked dad would have just slapped me into the middle of next week, and requested "I try it again" I'm sure.
> 
> bubba


Im 1/2 italian and will eat most things


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> leaving you in a snow cloud of devastating tranquility? Would like to go there


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

Notquite half here, but I can an Still eat my weight, so you can only be so picky. Best best part is I don't really gain weight either. I did have to stop alcohol, which I think has a lot to do with it. Hollow leg is now empty.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Funny my momma just made Hungarian hamburgers the other night and ask me if I wanted some. I told her no thank you. I really don’t like them much.  She said you never told me that! I asked her if she could remember anything she ever made (aside from her kerosene pickles) that I ever said I didn’t like?  I would have been shamed for saying it and would have been told that I didn’t appreciate what we had. I knew better and just ate it. Sometimes I would trade food with my brother like I would eat his collard greens if he would eat my Hungarian hamburgers. She acted all mad. I guess I should have said yes to the HH just so she wouldn’t be mad at me now…


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Funny my momma just made Hungarian hamburgers the other night and ask me if I wanted some. I told her no thank you. I really don’t like them much.  She said you never told me that! I asked her if she could remember anything she ever made (aside from her kerosene pickles) that I ever said I didn’t like?  I would have been shamed for saying it and would have been told that I didn’t appreciate what we had. I knew better and just ate it. Sometimes I would trade food with my brother like I would eat his collard greens if he would eat my Hungarian hamburgers. She acted all mad. I guess I should have said yes to the HH just so she wouldn’t be mad at me now…


I remember coming home at 16 stoned and seeing a tray of fried chicken and wolfing down 2 pieces till my Mother said theywere just browned and not cooked.
She made tripe and I could not eat it


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 7, 2022)

What's a Hungarian Hamburger?

Bless my folks, I was always encouraged to try something new, but never made to eat anything that I didn't want.
My brother was lucky, too. He was at a hospital being tested for allergies. The doctor asked him how often he ate peas. He said never 'cause he couldn't hack the smell or looks of 'em. The doc said it was a good thing because they contained (I can't remember), and that he's deathly allergic to it.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

What a great day ! I found some pot I had misplaced and my cigar shipment from Holts came today .!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What's a Hungarian Hamburger?
> 
> Bless my folks, I was always encouraged to try something new, but never made to eat anything that I didn't want.
> My brother was lucky, too. He was at a hospital being tested for allergies. The doctor asked him how often he ate peas. He said never 'cause he couldn't hack the smell or looks of 'em. The doc said it was a good thing because they contained (I can't remember), and that he's deathly allergic to it.


It’s a hamburger made from ground beef and sage sausage red grease pouring off of it soaked in gravy potatoes. Just not one of my favorites but I ate it when it was served up back then. Not eating what momma cooked was not an option
edit: but now it is an option


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

What I didn't eat for dinner was my breakfast.  I hate Sweet Potatoes, brussle sprouts and a few other assorted veggies.  Turnips and cale come to mind.  I grew up on a farm in Kansas and at one time or another I have eaten just about everything that moves.  Turtle, possum, squirrel, bear and snake were common down on the farm. Cow tongue, brains and pigs feet were moms favorites.......

Today I am a veggie and fruit alcoholic.  Chicken and fish are my go to protein.   Once in a while I will eat red meat and pork but only once in a while.  Secret is Mrs Pute's cooking......she can make chicken s-hit taste like chicken salad......


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

pute said:


> What I didn't eat for dinner was my breakfast.  I hate Sweet Potatoes, brussle sprouts and a few other assorted veggies.  Turnips and cale come to mind.  I grew up on a farm in Kansas and at one time or another I have eaten just about everything that moves.  Turtle, possum, squirrel, bear and snake were common down on the farm. Cow tongue, brains and pigs feet were moms favorites.......
> 
> Today I am a veggie and fruit alcoholic.  Chicken and fish are my go to protein.   Once in a while I will eat red meat and pork but only once in a while.  Secret is Mrs Pute's cooking......she can make chicken s-hit taste like chicken salad......


I like chicken salad ....!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I remember coming home at 16 stoned and seeing a tray of fried chicken and wolfing down 2 pieces till my Mother said theywere just browned and not cooked.
> She made tripe and I could not eat it


Thank goodness my momma must not have liked tripe. She did serve up beef tongue once didn’t even cut it up so it looked like a big tongue laying on the platter. I threw up in my mouth a little when she cut into it and she didn’t make me try it…


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank goodness my momma must not have liked tripe. She did serve up beef tongue once didn’t even cut it up so it looked like a big tongue laying on the platter. I threw up in my mouth a little when she cut into it and she didn’t make me try it…


Italians are known for  eatining entrails and goat and sheep heads
Im more of a meat ball guy .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305417


and saves money in the long run...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305418


What  a exotic beauty ! I know she would break my heart .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

I grew up on a farm too Pute. We killed a hog and a bull every season. My momma made souse with all the brains and whatever else. Daddy would eat the mountain oysters thank god he loved them and there were not enough for everyone. She tried to make the  chitlins but didn’t know how so they were just like cooking a pot of p-oo. The dog wouldn’t even eat it.  My dad was a hunter too so we ate a lot of deer meat and occasionally wild rabbit. We eat mostly chicken and fish too. we have a steak now and then but not often. I do use ground beef on occasion and pork too but our bodies can’t take that stuff to often anymore.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

When you are on the farm you eat all kinds of things that would make a city boy puke.  I don't like tripe either don't even mention cow balls to me....  Think about what we don't like.....the Chinese eat things that would make a billy goat puke.  And honestly Asian people live longer and are some of the healthiest people in the world.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im 1/2 italian and will eat most things


Yummy I use to harvest 1 Bussel a day


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yummy I use to harvest 1 Bussel a day
> View attachment 305420


with sauce !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Golden garden spider. A couple years ago one built a big web right across my picture window. Easy to watch, it stayed there for a while, one day we and spider gone. They catch some bugs!
> 
> Bubba


We have lots of Golden Orb spiders here too.  Their webs are especially pretty on a dewy morning with the light behind them.


pute said:


> What I didn't eat for dinner was my breakfast.  I hate Sweet Potatoes, brussle sprouts and a few other assorted veggies.  Turnips and cale come to mind.  I grew up on a farm in Kansas and at one time or another I have eaten just about everything that moves.  Turtle, possum, squirrel, bear and snake were common down on the farm. Cow tongue, brains and pigs feet were moms favorites.......
> 
> Today I am a veggie and fruit alcoholic.  Chicken and fish are my go to protein.   Once in a while I will eat red meat and pork but only once in a while.  Secret is Mrs Pute's cooking......she can make chicken s-hit taste like chicken salad......


Clean your plate!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

donuts and pizza and lemonade breakfast lunch and supper 

supposed to rain this evening and into tomorrow morning , fingers crossed


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm just tuning back in y'all.


pute said:


> When you are on the farm you eat all kinds of things that would make a city boy puke.  I don't like tripe either don't even mention cow balls to me....  Think about what we don't like.....the Chinese eat things that would make a billy goat puke.  And honestly Asian people live longer and are some of the healthiest people in the world.



Me ex said try her calamari one time. Meh. This dude at work got me to try fried oyster. Nope. I'd try cow balls if I saw you eat one first lol. 


bigsur51 said:


> donuts and pizza and lemonade breakfast lunch and supper


Dude... I'm down.


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> donuts and pizza and lemonade breakfast lunch and supper


I see you're back into eating health food again big...


----------



## stain (Aug 7, 2022)

Calf fries taste like chicken. (if cooked rite) Also they are a great boost of testosterone.  Good for the we man... We've been eating the wrong beef. Bull meat is way better for men who want to perform manly duties. Fighting, sex and moving mountains or that dammn heavy couch. She wants on the other side of the room.... Castrating all livestock makes the male member week and lazy. All they care about is eating. Hence the become fat and soft (tender) This IS the real reason the male population has become fat and lazy. 

If you don't believe me. Find someone who sells bull, bore, ram, rooster or even buck rabbit. Then eat only their meat for a week. You will feel the difference. More energy, libido and just feel stronger. 

Found this odd zuke in the garden. First time I've seen this. Don't know what they call what causes it. Thought it cool enough to take a pic before it died.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm just tuning back in y'all.
> 
> 
> Me ex said try her calamari one time. Meh. This dude at work got me to try fried oyster. Nope. I'd try cow balls if I saw you eat one first lol.
> ...


I love squid/calamari.  Try it you might be surprised.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I love squid/calamari.  Try it you might be surprised.


One of my favorites!

Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous day here starting at 69F @ 63% RH and predicted to reach 89F.

Today is Grayfox's 74th birthday and we will be trying out a new Japanese restaurant tonight to celebrate. I also got her a new flannel granny gown and helped Melissa and Miss Layla pick out suitable cards.

I just ordered some more motion activated security lights and some cameras for outside. The burglars are getting just too too close, after hitting the house across the street.

We have an elaborate alarm system and camera inside, but we seldom turn it on because usually either us or Miss Layla are home to provide greetings, as well as advice and encouragement.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of my favorites!
> 
> Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous day here starting at 69F @ 63% RH and predicted to reach 89F.
> 
> ...


The happiest of Birthdays to Grayfox  sounds like you planned a nice day for her


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning and happy birthday to Grayfox!


a lot of rain last night , no watering today ,  but lots of weeds to pull

broke the weed eater the other day so bought another one and I’ll fix the broken one for a backup

time for some toast with apricot jam and some hot coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

LOL New Thumb


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

Morning.  Wish GF a happy B-Day for me. 

@ GW I just installed another security camera as well.  You can't get beat this house without me watching you.

Happy moan day..... Only got a tenth of an inch of rain....what a jip....many areas got over 2".....we sure needed the moisture.  90's the rest of the week.

Time to walk.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

I dug 5 more man pits complete with punji sticks


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I love squid/calamari.  Try it you might be surprised.


Got that right.  And fried oysters, raw oysters, oysters in stuffing, oysters in a can... all wonderful.

I have gone diving by walking in the snow and into the water to go get oysters in Cheapskate Bay.  The visibility was zerio.  The way you figured out if the shell you pulled from the shell-littered sea floor was a whole one was to put it against your mask and move your head backward.

This would give you enough of a view to determine if it went into your burlap bag.

Fun Fact:  (We have a movie of this) -- I thought the minimum size for "keepers" was six inches.  It was three inches.  So when I came dragging my burlap bag of rocks out of the seawater, there was a Fish Cop waiting for me.

He started looking inside my bag, and after five seconds he looked at me and asked:  "Where did you find all these monsters?"

That's when I found out that since I was making damn' sure that I had legal-sized oysters, none of them were under seven inches, while the size limit was three. The Fish Cop dang near saluted me.  Helped me carry the sack to the car. (I wuz beat -- ice water does that.)  Somewhere I have a photo of an opened oyster where the MEAT was six inches long!

Of course I had a wetsuit on, but wetsuits are no different from T-shirts when you first go in... yer bod has to warm the icewater that fills up your suit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

Howdy Misfits.  Just about through for the day.  Only have the back left to mow.  Had to come in and get a towel to get the sweat out of my eyes. Humid after the cooler weather and a bit of rain yesterday.

Clouds just came over and that will help cool things down a bit.  Back into the 90's the rest of the week.  Will be glad when I feel the cool crisp morning of fall.  Only problem is winter is next. Dark all the time. 

Back to mowing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2022)

I hope this piece of shit gets criminal charges.
Baldwin previously declared that he does not believe any charges will be coming for him in the shooting death of a cinematographer on the set of his movie “Rust” but the district attorney does not necessarily agree.​


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The happiest of Birthdays to Grayfox  sounds like you planned a nice day for her


Grayfox says thank you my dear!


pute said:


> @ GW I just installed another security camera as well.  You can't get beat this house without me watching you.
> .


The kit that I ordered has 5 cameras, so I should have good outdoor coverage.  I'm also adding three motion detector outdoor lights to augment the one over the garage. 


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305507


It's the dry fingers that come with age...........................


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Grayfox says thank you my dear!
> 
> The kit that I ordered has 5 cameras, so I should have good outdoor coverage.  I'm also adding three motion detector outdoor lights to augment the one over the garage.
> 
> It's the dry fingers that come with age...........................


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Wish GF a happy B-Day for me.
> 
> @ GW I just installed another security camera as well.  You can't get beat this house without me watching you.
> 
> ...


I have no cameras anywhere on my place.  I have checked with the local cops, and they told me baiting was NOT illegal.  I wonder if the notice I put out by my mailbox has caused a total lack of takers...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have no cameras anywhere on my place.  I have checked with the local cops, and they told me baiting was NOT illegal.  I wonder if the notice I put out by my mailbox has caused a total lack of takers...
> View attachment 305534


a fighting Uruk Hai orc will do...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have no cameras anywhere on my place.  I have checked with the local cops, and they told me baiting was NOT illegal.  I wonder if the notice I put out by my mailbox has caused a total lack of takers...
> View attachment 305534


HAH!  I knew @boo would like that one.  It is the way he rolls.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have no cameras anywhere on my place.  I have checked with the local cops, and they told me baiting was NOT illegal.  I wonder if the notice I put out by my mailbox has caused a total lack of takers...
> View attachment 305534


I wonder how long it would take for someone to steal that nice stage prop around here, if they could see it from the sidewalk?

The outside cameras I'm adding should be obvious, and the motion detecting lights fair warning, but anyone making it over my 6' outside fence and to the 8' gate leading to the rear courtyard will find a sign that says, "All hope abandon, ye who enter here."  That impaled head might make a nice prop inside that gate to put things in perspective and a good conversation piece.

A mockup done that well would be pretty expensive.  Maybe easier and cheaper to make my own from available materials and coat it with something to keep the smell down??  There might even be a market for that sort of thing as our miscreants get bolder and homeowners angrier.............................??  Especially if the head matched the face in one of their cameras.....................

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Wishing everyone a lovely day!  

61F @ 87% RH here, cloudy and 3 mph wind with a morning shower expected and predicted to reach 84F.

An empty calendar, but one hand still wrapped up, soooooo limiting my debauchery to mostly indoor sports.  My incision is healing fine, with full range of finger motion, and the stitches come out the 17th.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I wonder how long it would take for someone to steal that nice stage prop around here, if they could see it from the sidewalk?
> 
> The outside cameras I'm adding should be obvious, and the motion detecting lights fair warning, but anyone making it over my 6' outside fence and to the 8' gate leading to the rear courtyard will find a sign that says, "All hope abandon, ye who enter here."  That impaled head might make a nice prop inside that gate to put things in perspective and a good conversation piece.
> 
> ...





empty calendar !…….debauchery indeed!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 305591


Id watch LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Of course I had a wetsuit on, but wetsuits are no different from T-shirts when you first go in... yer bod has to warm the icewater that fills up your suit.


The divers around here that do winter recoveries in the big lakes always take a thermos of the hottest water they can stand to dump in their suits before a dive.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

I just realized I don't have much going on today.  What am I gonna do with myself....this rarely happens.  Think I will just sit back and take things as they come....this is nice.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 10, 2022)

A loverly new morning brothers and sisters, starting at 62F & 81% RH, 4 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 79F.

Another neighbor burglarized and they stole their new Jeep on the way out.    

My cameras and motion lights arrived, so I will be installing them today.  Five cameras for the outside, as well as three more motion activated lights.  Sadly, mantraps are illegal, or I would add a few, maybe starting with a 15,000-volt gas tube transformer to elevate their heart rate.

Dinner out at Clydes Prime Rib with Grayfox and I scattered half a dozen birthday cards around the house from me or the critters for her to find.  That and all the well wishes she received from friends kept a smile on her face all day.  We will be extending the celebration today to include creme brulee with candied orange peel.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

Iconic:


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Iconic:
> View attachment 305710









MORONIC


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> MORONIC


it's the future big, new and improved lies and deception...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to mow I go.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305737


I happen to know what these are and had the same funny joke on the hubby when I told I was making penis sweaters for Christmas. They are doll legs. I made this one for a friend


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

Another slow day here at the house.  Just finished my walk and now sitting in the basement.  Nothing needs attention again today.  I'm not used to this.  I will be firing up the whole system In a few weeks.  Been kinda nice cutting back on the grow this summer. Gave me some extra time. But that's going to come to an end soon. I have ladies and waiting itching to get into flower.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2022)

Gooode morning! 61F @ 88% RH here, gorgeous with 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F.

I mounted all my cameras and will work on the motion lights today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 11, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A loverly new morning brothers and sisters, starting at 62F & 81% RH, 4 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 79F.
> 
> Another neighbor burglarized and they stole their new Jeep on the way out.
> 
> ...


You know how to treat a Lady .....!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

Good Morning folks !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You know how to treat a Lady .....!


And best friend.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

@GW...happy wife, happy life.


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

morning folks...a murky day in the land of sunshine...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2022)

Sunshine and lollypops in the Mitten this morning. 68 degrees and predicted to hit 76. I'll take it.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hopper said his air conditioner broke last night....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305821


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2022)

Good night, Shipmates. Tomorrow's another day. Group hugs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles." <-- Manuel Labor


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night, Shipmates. Tomorrow's another day. Group hugs.


Good idea!  Hugz all around, starting with the person next to you, so as to start the morning off on an upbeat note!

And gooode morning Islander brothers and sisters! 64F @ 78% RH starting out this morning and predicted to reach 80F.

The city is resurfacing the arterial street on the east side of our property and has the street in front of our house both blocked off and lined with no parking signs. That of course forces us to park both cars in the drive, with the Jeep in the rear blocking the Ford, which has to be in front to reach the charger.

We also have to take a long circuitous route out of the hood, because they have most of the streets intersecting the one under resurfacing also blocked off for several blocks in both directions. Made more difficult by the throngs of drivers also trying to get by the construction zone any way possible and our narrow early 1900's streets. Not room to pass when cars are parked on both sides and some aholes force you to yield by refusing to do so themselves, like they somehow have the right of way.

I took the heavy bandaging off my left hand and am just using a big Band-Aid to protect the incision and stitches. Too hard to accomplish anything with one hand wrapped up like a swab, that I can't get wet or dirty. I have pretty much the full range of motion and the stitches are scheduled to come out Wednesday.

Back to hanging security lights..............


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning friends. Has anyone heard from Ness?


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning 

we are off to the hardware store to buy enough pex to re-plumb a three bdrm house with full basement

im glad the basement is unfinished because I can see all the copper plumbing and it will be easy to rip it out 

and then the pex tubing can go in the same holes in the floor joists as the copper

should be a 2-3 day job considering how many 420 breaks we take

anyone want to go down in the sewer and float a loan?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning friends. Has anyone heard from Ness?


July 31st was her last post.

"Afternoon OFC. Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days."

Got me concerned, to say the least.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> July 31st was her last post.
> 
> "Afternoon OFC. Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days."
> 
> Got me concerned, to say the least.


I know me too


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Ness where are you?  Sure would be nice to hear from you.   

@Big...I will loan you some pot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we are off to the hardware store to buy enough pex to re-plumb a three bdrm house with full basement
> 
> ...


I can send chocolate doughnuts


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> July 31st was her last post.
> 
> "Afternoon OFC. Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days."
> 
> Got me concerned, to say the least.


Love Ya Brother , Best of things to come


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we are off to the hardware store to buy enough pex to re-plumb a three bdrm house with full basement
> 
> ...


Big why replace all the copper it lasts for many many years
And pex has been known to blow apart sometimes at the sharks.
Plus I bet they plastic leaks into the drinking water.
Good Luck


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> July 31st was her last post.
> 
> "Afternoon OFC. Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days."
> 
> Got me concerned, to say the least.


Sending you Love Bro  Not loving the post


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Over to check on my daughter.  She had knee surgery yesterday.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305887




the guberment just raised the minimum wage to $1.40 in 1970 ... and you could purchase more with that buck forty than you can with today's $16.00 an hour minimum ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Over to check on my daughter.  She had knee surgery yesterday.


Good luck and speedy recovery to your daughter brother!


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Big why replace all the copper it lasts for many many years
> And pex has been known to blow apart sometimes at the sharks.
> Plus I bet they plastic leaks into the drinking water.
> Good Luck


pex is designed to be non leaching...copper on the other hand corrodes in 20 years if you have alkaline water...look for green on the hose bibs...I used ccpvc when I built my home..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305887


I would have bought 5 of each


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305887




when mopar was respected

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Big why replace all the copper it lasts for many many years
> And pex has been known to blow apart sometimes at the sharks.
> Plus I bet they plastic leaks into the drinking water.
> Good Luck




because the copper is shot , corrosion , fixtures are clogged up with minerals from the bad water , so on and so forth 

besides , good or bad , right or wrong , this is what the customer wants

i like working with pex and the general contractor hates any kind of plumbing so he subcontracted the plumbing out to me

we will also install a whole house water filter system and reverse osmosis for the drinking and bathing water

it all adds up to work

but like I said , I enjoy working with pex so if it’s work , I still enjoy it….the money is just extra….


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> when mopar was respected
> 
> .


And were kicking ass and taking names!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> because the copper is shot , corrosion , fixtures are clogged up with minerals from the bad water , so on and so forth
> 
> besides , good or bad , right or wrong , this is what the customer wants
> 
> ...


I remember Oklahoma water that built heavy calcium carbonate layers on the tea pot and piping, possibly because the huge deep aquifer there sits under an ancient seabed.  

Where we lived, we had unlimited water for home and irrigation at 187 feet, as did all our neighbors for several miles around.  A huge underground lake that never varied, even though the local Washita River a mile away, all but dried up every year.  

I replaced all the water piping in our house and both duplexes with copper and did the work myself, so it just cost the materials, but added dielectric couplings to the copper where it attached to the iron piping to stop electrolysis, which will also take out copper piping fast.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

Good morning

when new people move into town and sign up for city water the city gives them a paper that basically says Do Not Drink Town Water

yeah , the water here has some nasties in it , I will have to find the paper but I think it is stuff like barium , strontium, and cesium 

so yeah , folks around here all have some kind of filtration system or they drink bottled water

we get our drinking water from the local mortician


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

We do use city water for cooking and such but we have filters on our sink. Our City water is safe but I prefer bottled water for drinking.
We get a letter every year showing the testing that's been done and we have pretty clean water. I mean if you bath or take a shower in it it's getting in your skin and other areas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

it does not do any good to drink bottled water if one is showering in non filtered nasty water

the bath water needs to be good too

i like these whole house water filter systems with changeable cartridges

we are installing a closed filter that is replaced once every 6 years

like this one


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah we had one on our showers but I have to replace them and just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

Funny talking about filters ,a customer turned friend has a old house with a well and I always commented how delicious their water was .They just got a water system and they had their well watered tested and it showed very high in nitrates. cost him 3k


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it does not do any good to drink bottled water if one is showering in non filtered nasty water
> 
> the bath water needs to be good too
> 
> ...


I actually have this under my sink. It provides my water for cooking and coffee and is also connected to the line to my fridge which has its own filter too that’s drinking water around here. Our water tastes pretty good and we hate plastic bottles so it works.  i haven’t changed the filter in a while. Thanks for reminding me big…


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2022)

Well and reverse osmosis here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> DJT called their bluff. They didn’t think he would authorize the warrant and doc list to be made public. Now they need to come up with an excuse as to why they can’t release anything but a highly redacted version to the public. The ‘most transparent administration’ in history, as Bidumb claimed his admin would be, is the most murky, swampy administration in history but Bidumb isn’t available to answer questions about that and he wouldn’t remember saying it anyway…





WeedHopper said:


> We do use city water for cooking and such but we have filters on our sink. Our City water is safe but I prefer bottled water for drinking.
> We get a letter every year showing the testing that's been done and we have pretty clean water. I mean if you bath or take a shower in it it's getting in your skin and other areas.


We normally have Bull Run water here, which is snow melt and pristine, but we sometimes have to switch to the wells along the Columbia River, and it has high mineral content.  I make tea with it, but drink RO


bigsur51 said:


> it does not do any good to drink bottled water if one is showering in non filtered nasty water
> 
> the bath water needs to be good too
> 
> ...


That looks like an ion exchange bed and particulate filter


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

We have a deep water well.  It tastes yummy.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2022)

water well, and it's the cat's meow ..

joe, sequels are always better than the original .. right ?



.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

Time for supper.  Have fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Found out why I was having so much trouble trying to get the cloudiness out of my pool. Fking sand was not worth a shit. Brand fking new shit. Pissed me off to no end.
Ordered some good sand off Amazon. My pool is now crystal clear again.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found out why I was having so much trouble trying to get the cloudiness out of my pool. Fking sand was not worth a shit. Brand fking new shit. Pissed me off to no end.
> Ordered some good sand off Amazon. My pool is now crystal clear again.


Hey Brother ,I got a Brother who had the same problem ,could you send the link to amazon. He is having a issue and me thinks thats his issue


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah hang on.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah hang on.


thank you


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Just Google this sand for Amazon.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 305982


Great thanks again !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

If I link it,,,it pulls up my account. So that's why i had you google it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Shit works great. I can tell the difference just by the feel of the sand. Tell him to make sure to use the right amount for his size tank and when he does change the sand ,,,,,add water to the tank before closing it up. It will prime better and have less air in the system.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Shit works great. I can tell the difference just by the feel of the sand. Tell him to make sure to use the right amount for his size tank and when he does change the sand ,,,,,add water to the tank before closing it up. It will prime better and have less air in the system.


will do and just did !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> willdo


Joe some shocks with trichlor may cloud the water too has he been shocking it lately


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe some shocks with trichlor may cloud the water too has he been shocking it lately


not sure ,I will debrief him !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

__





						cloudy water only after shocking - Swimming Pool Help
					





					www.poolhelpforum.com


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not sure ,I will debrief him !











						Pool Cloudy After Shock? [Here's Why & How to Fix]
					

Is your pool cloudy after shocking it? Learn why pools get cloudy after adding shock and how to clear up your water to get it blue again.




					pvpoolcleaner.com


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is your swimming season ?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pool Cloudy After Shock? [Here's Why & How to Fix]
> 
> 
> Is your pool cloudy after shocking it? Learn why pools get cloudy after adding shock and how to clear up your water to get it blue again.
> ...


great its pretty neat how fast info can come  and go to different people in mere minutes
just fired all of it forward


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How long is your swimming season ?


june -sept very expensive hole


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> june -sept very expensive hole


pretty much the same unless you heat


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

this guy is funny


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

Turns out that cannabis leaves, toilet paper rolls, sticks and pine cones are more fun than store bought toys.


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2022)

dutch loves him indica leaves...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch loves him indica leaves...


My cat Cleo does too. It’s better than cat nip to her


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch loves him indica leaves...





SubmarineGirl said:


> My cat Cleo does too. It’s better than cat nip to her


As does our cat Melissa.....................


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305986
> 
> 
> Turns out that cannabis leaves, toilet paper rolls, sticks and pine cones are more fun than store bought toys.



Oh no busted.  So far, my dogs have left my plants alone.  One year I had a problem with mice.  Little B's dug tunnels in the soil.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2022)

Merry Sol Rex day!  Long live Ra!!  

Good morning Ness!

Yet another gaugus day starting at 62F and 83% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 81F.

Some quality time playing in the kitchen.  I candied some rose petals for creme brulee garnish that turned out interesting.  I first tried Peace, but it has little aroma or flavor, and then tried a rose that was here when we moved in about 35 years ago, which I don't know what is, but is aromatic.  It actually turned out pretty good.

I also ordered a gallon of habanero hot sauce, which I plan to use as a base for an apple hot sauce.  I found a commercial one which I like that I will try to emulate, which uses apple juice rather that cooking the apples, producing a very nice fresh taste.  I've asked my Le Cordon Bleu chef friend to help me with it, as he has far better developed taste buds than Moi.

The Medusa/fast crash project is stumbling along with two steps forward and one backward.  Seriously affected by Covid and busy people but coordinating a project in the cannabis sector has always been somewhat like herding cats.


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2022)

Going fishing.... Enjoy


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

stain said:


> Going fishing.... Enjoy




how many lanterns do you use when fishing in the dark?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Granddaughter went swimming yesterday. Pool was clear and cool. Yehaaaaaaaaaa 
Roster I never had a pool get cloudy due to Shocking but I can see where it could happen after reading that link info. Mine was due to the sand but at least I know not to over shock. I only use one bag of shock so mine usually just cleans the water.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

my favorite lifeguard


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Now that was funny.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now that was funny.





my kind of jokester


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> this guy is funny



Laughed my fking ass off.


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2022)

Got there as the sun came up Big.

Did well. Caught 9 bass and a magnolia crappie. Only took pics of 6 bass. Lost 2 more big ones and tossed back a 3 dinks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 306017


Good morning Ness. You were up extra early this morning


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice bass Stain.  Wish I lived close to that fishing hole.  Must be nice.  

Cooler day coming. We might even get some rain.  We have had one hot and dry summer. I am ready for fall.  Seems like all I do is hide from the heat, kill bugs and weeds.  And I seem to be loosing the battle.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

I smoke weed before going to smoke weed with other people .. is that a good habit


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

The wildies are out this moanin'...  I have three bunny rabbits noshing on the outdoor feed plate at once.  Cute little boogers.  Herself is enamored of them.  This is the first time three of them showed up.

A fatmouth hawk was screeching away, and the bunnies all split for the jungle.  

Woodpeckers are not afraid of hawks, btw... That's probably like cartoon Slow-Poke Gonzalez, the slowest mouse in Mehico.

Nobody bothers heem.  He carry a gun.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

my feeder tree is loaded with red headed peckers and cardinals...at night a murder of crows takes over...it's quite the sight to see the bamboo black with crows...


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my favorite lifeguard




That's to funny big.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Ness. You were up extra early this morning



Good morning, Ya sometimes I keep waking up during the early hours, try to nap later on but that didn't work.  I've been in the kitchen cleaning, and I need to feed the outside girls.  Then i'll relaxed until time for supper.  TJ went to the store for Hamberg came back with 3lbs for $13..  Maybe i'll became a vegetarian.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning, Ya sometimes I keep waking up during the early hours, try to nap later on but that didn't work.  I've been in the kitchen cleaning, and I need to feed the outside girls.  Then i'll relaxed until time for supper.  TJ went to the store for Hamberg came back with 3lbs for $13..  Maybe i'll became a vegetarian.


Yeah that beef gets right with your pocketbook these days. Enjoy your burgers tho and hope you figure out what’s wrong with your oven before October


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

I think the plants will be done by October.  The cooking months are here it's time to smell all those wonderful smells.   I got a large oven it can fit two roasting pan's at once.  Looking forward to cooking that turkey.


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> I smoke weed before going to smoke weed with other people .. is that a good habit


Ha ha.  Every time I get in my car and go anywhere I take a hit of pot.  I function much better stoned than sober. Is that a bad habit?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not sure ,I will debrief him !


What does his underwear have anything to do with it?


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2022)

Whew....what a day.  Did my usual garden duties downstairs this morning.  After I decided to install new smoke detectors.  I still had the original one's from when I had the house built in the mid 90's.  I think they needed changing.  Damn things were hard wired which made it more of a job.  The old ones didn't have a battery back up so every time the house lost power for any length of time the things chirped which scared the animals to death.  

Clouds are about to move in with rain to follow.  I need to get out to the veggie garden and harvest......AGAIN!  We are totally over ran with just about everything and no my maters are turning.  Geezzzz.....Anybody need squash? Peas are gone and the beans are starting to wind down.  That will help some....I have eaten enough green beans in the past week to gag a maggot.

Life isn't fair.....I am craving a hamburger.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Every time I get in my car and go anywhere I take a hit of pot.  I function much better stoned than sober. Is that a bad habit?


Sadly, it depends on whether you are in an accident and required to take a blood test.  Pot doesn't affect everyone the same, soooo the legal standards are set low.  

An "intimate friend" affirms that it is possible to easily pass the written and driver's test legally under the influence.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What does his underwear have anything to do with it?


nothing ! he may not even wear any !!!


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sadly, it depends on whether you are in an accident and required to take a blood test.  Pot doesn't affect everyone the same, soooo the legal standards are set low.
> 
> An "intimate friend" affirms that it is possible to easily pass the written and driver's test legally under the influence.


Ha ha....I couldn't pass it unless I was stoned. If I leave the house anytime after the sun comes up....I am drunk on pot....been that way since 1969.  Thinking I might be addicted.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

I've been smoking off and on since 1970.   I can remember sometimes I would get a lot of seeds in the bag of weed.  Must of been a male plant I didn't know the different between female or male back in the days.  The weed was good smoke though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Drinking cold beer and watching Nascar. Trying to see if Hippies favorite driver Kyle Busch is going to win today.
Just fking with Hippie,,,he hates Kyle Busch.
He is a great driver but a real dickhead and a Whinny *****. I'm always hoping him and Hanging Noose BLM Wallace would wreck each other. 
Actually Chastain is a driver that the other drivers dislike because he drives real  aggressive. I like the guy. Fking Nascar wouldn't be shit without the wrecks and fighting. He is in 1st place right now.
KB is in 17th and Wallace is 23rd.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

ness said:


> I think the plants will be done by October.  The cooking months are here it's time to smell all those wonderful smells.   I got a large oven it can fit two roasting pan's at once.  Looking forward to cooking that turkey.


I had a burned out heating element in my oven.  Everything else worked.  When I pulled the stove out to get in the back of it, I could clearly see the failed element.

Got another  new element (Amazon/brand), put it in -- five minutes, and all better.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

HEH!  I am wearing such an evil smile, sumbody just threw holy water on me.

My new PowerHitter just arrived.  Now all I gotta do is wait for the rolled papers I ordered.

But I have already figgered it out (duh!)  _Tres_ kewl.





Hey... That pic ain't quite accurate.  It is shown as squattier than the real thing. The one I am looking at is somewhat slimmer and taller.  Not much, but clearly diff.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HEH!  I am wearing such an evil smile, sumbody just threw holy water on me.
> 
> My new PowerHitter just arrived.  Now all I gotta do is wait for the rolled papers I ordered.
> 
> ...


Oh boy you got one. I am soooo jelly.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

Ah... Apparently, the one I got says it is a "Limited Edition" <-- They musta run out of the stubby bottles and hadda go to the taller ones.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ah... Apparently, the one I got says it is a "Limited Edition" <-- They musta run out of the stubby bottles and hadda go to the taller ones.


Ooooo a collectors item. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

What I don't understand about the "puff and pass" thing at hooraws is the stone fact that the supplier ain't never gonna see his squooshy-thing again. 

Are them thar screamin' kids that rich that they can throw expensive toys into the mob?  They certainly can't go very long before they are all squooshed empty/dry.  So each last guy goes home with a souvenir. 

Or, someone on the end of the line may well have a pocketful of weed and reload... but sooner or later, the _show is over_.  Dozens of dudes are out of their PowerHitters...

I am purty sure I am missing sumpin'... like an honor "Return Barrel" in the parking lot or something.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha....I couldn't pass it unless I was stoned. If I leave the house anytime after the sun comes up....I am drunk on pot....been that way since 1969.  Thinking I might be addicted.


Im guilty as charged....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HEH!  I am wearing such an evil smile, sumbody just threw holy water on me.
> 
> My new PowerHitter just arrived.  Now all I gotta do is wait for the rolled papers I ordered.
> 
> ...


Its technology like that which proved the earth wasnt flat


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2022)

Good night, shipmates. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2022)

good morning 

wake up Hippie so you can see me this morning!

more pex plumbing today , we didn’t do much on the job over the weekend , I was busy painting Swedes house and watering plants

wind and hail and rain predicted around here the next 24 hours so there is the possibility that I could loose the entire garden with a beat down of hail

fingers crossed

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its technology like that which proved the earth wasnt flat




what!?

no way!

we are flat as a pancake and here’s my map to prove it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what!?
> 
> no way!
> 
> ...







A lovely Moanday to all, starting at 62F and 82% RH here and predicted to reach 83F.

My 5-gallon corn sugar wash is coming along nicely, with a bubble per second and should be ready for distillation sometime this week.

Go figure?? I have two Jalapeno pepper plants, from the same lot, planted at the same time about six feet apart in the same raised bed. One is covered with blooms and peppers and the other has produced one blossom and no peppers.

On the tamater front, the Morton's Hybrid is dramatically outpacing the Beefsteaks and taking over all the space it can grab. I hope the tomatoes are as good as the Beefsteaks..........................

I finished my Medusa/fast crash status update and emailed it to all the players, as well as published it on Future4200's Medusa thread and have gotten a good reaction and some more offers of participation and support:

https://future4200.com/t/butane-cont...ied/179276/582


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> wake up Hippie so you can see me this morning!
> 
> ...



It's seems like a kick back day.  I'm thinking hot chocalate.  

Fingers are crossed big.  Hail .  Enjoy your day.


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits.


Gooode mawning Ness!  I hope you dodge the hail!


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Is it in my area I haven't listen to the weather today.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Is it in my area I haven't listen to the weather today.


Sorry my dear, I miss read your post about Big's hail.  I don't know where you live, so no clues about your weather, but wish you a lovely day!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2022)

Well, I got beat up... Hadda switch a 100' hose to the other side of the joint and uncoil a new one.

Sounds easy.  Nope.  The tightly wrapped new hose made a great imitation of a bent and crushed Slinky.  Kinks every ten feet.  And the Agent Orange bottle was already installed, so if I tried to unspin a link, it would make the hose end come loose from the bottle and spray me. <-- Note:  Not with the poison, that valve was still unopened.

Turned the water off so the hose would relax and I could un-kink it.  All that did was cause the bloody thing to get even more knotted.  I think the Enormous Hardware Emporium had this particular hose in a warehouse next to a heating device for two years.  The "memory" of the hose was unreal.

It took 45 minutes inna fargin blazing sun to get it straightened out and hooked up.  The Agent Orange part took about 3 minutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Believe it or not there are ppl that believe the earth is flat. Fking amazing. I guess satellites and rockets are not real.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

Good morning, Islanders. Critters fed, chores done, now the only thing left is to track down my diesel salad shooter and get it ransomed and back home.
68 degrees and was promised a little sunshine. Apparently, Saul didn't get the word. A mild breeze tops off the package.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Islanders. Critters fed, chores done, now the only thing left is to track down my diesel salad shooter and get it ransomed and back home.
> 68 degrees and was promised a little sunshine. Apparently, Saul didn't get the word. A mild breeze tops off the package.


You are starting to sound like Walter


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

Aww, now ya went and made me cry.......


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

nice momma deer came in the yard this mornin' at dawn .. I could see daddy's horns up behind a scrub brush but he didn't come any closer .. this is all about 120ft from my porch ... 

I don't mow or own a mower so the critters are all around us .. it's a lifestyle not all can fathom.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aww, now ya went and made me cry.......


Did I trigger any childhood dark memories ?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

ros and hip .. just for you two

.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

Back from my walk.   Now down stairs to up-pot and take cuts.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

patwi said:


> ros and hip .. just for you two
> 
> .


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

Ann Margaret ... was always very tasteful in every pose .. 


.




.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

Everyone DUCK she is turning again ^^^^^^^


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

Patwi, ya beat me to the draw.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

My eye.  I got to close.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

not sure about that brand tissue but I've seen that face on Sunday morning talk shows ..

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

This should make Hippie happy. Chastain took him out.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

Cuts taken from the clone GMO sent me.  I needed cuts as I want to filp this girl in about 10 days.  Plant is only big enough to get a couple cuts....I will take more the day I flip her.  I need  to keep the strain going. Normally I wouldn't flip until I have rooted clones but I want this GMO to finish as quickly as possible.

She is 18 in tall right now. I'd like to flip her in about 26 to 27 inches. Here's a picture. Thanks GMO.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

I also up-potted 3 rooted clones.  4 more to go.....root you little s-hits. 

Work downstairs is done for the day.  Going outside and do my due diligence outside before the rain comes....pretty big clouds over the mountains to the west.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

I see Jim Jones .... I see Joel Osteen ... it could be a Jesus apparition ... Our frenchie bulldog's arse looked just like donald duck .. RIP Lucy



.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

I see a face but I can't post who on here.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

We have one here who can see the truth ..


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Hate to see Jesus sneeze.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

why do you have brown freckles all of a sudden ?..



.

I want to know who builds these trailers .. I want one


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

So im gueesing Walt invented this in his 40s.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

GMO clones. And those leaf tips are not yellow. It's the sun light.
By the way,,,see the difference what pot size can make..


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

@ Hopper....No such thing as a drier back then,.....clothes line.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Yep and i damn near hung myself on one running with my damn dog when i was a kid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So im gueesing Walt invented this in his 40s.
> 
> View attachment 306171



I love those washers it was my first washer I use in 1971.  worked great.  The washers they make these days have so many setting I just wish they would go back to the simple way.


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> GMO clones. And those leaf tips are not yellow. It's the sun light.
> By the way,,,see the difference what pot size can make..
> 
> 
> ...



I love the last picture maybe for some wallpaper or flooring.


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

They sure don't make things like they used to.  It seems they make them to break.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Two fish in each hand is worth a couple in the Bush.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

Got my salad shooter back after paying a $443 ransom.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got my salad shooter back after paying a $443 ransom.
> View attachment 306187


Nice Piece of equipment


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice Piece of equipment


It's came in handy over the years. It's like a no sweat shovel in the rear and a self filling/emptying wheelbarrow in the front. They both come off in ten minutes, and I have a 60" belly mower for her.
Add a three point hitch, a 5" rake, a 4" gannon blade, a wood splitter, and a 4" rotovator (makes quick work of tilling up a garden), and it makes my life a lot easier.

Yep, I'm lazy.


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got my salad shooter back after paying a $443 ransom.
> View attachment 306187


$433 for a tractor repair is a steal, they musta changed the oil...


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got my salad shooter back after paying a $443 ransom.
> View attachment 306187



I need me one of those.  It would help clear a lot of weeds and stuff in my yard.  Plus it looks like fun.


----------



## stain (Aug 15, 2022)

A little bit of a mushy with my coffee this morning. Really helped for the long day I had....


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2022)

Good night, fellow castaways. Find someone to hug, even if it's only yourself, 'cause......


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Cuts taken from the clone GMO sent me.  I needed cuts as I want to filp this girl in about 10 days.  Plant is only big enough to get a couple cuts....I will take more the day I flip her.  I need  to keep the strain going. Normally I wouldn't flip until I have rooted clones but I want this GMO to finish as quickly as possible.
> 
> She is 18 in tall right now. I'd like to flip her in about 26 to 27 inches. Here's a picture. Thanks GMO.
> 
> View attachment 306167


Please... what doth "flip" mean?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Your sensei was a Rokudan?!  6th Deg.  Wow. Up there.  My son, Puck holds a Black Belt in Kendo.  I loved watching that Darth Vader stuff.  Kote! Men!


Rokudan is when they are at their fighting prime, because rising higher is not what they are able to do, but what their students accomplish.  I was good enough with a saber to represent OR, WA, and northern CA in the nationals when I started Kendo and in all the time I fenced with Sensei, I hit him exactly twice without him letting me.

A lovely new morning here at 64F and 80% RH, partially cloudy with 4mph winds and predicted to reach 85F.

I worked on my new apple hot sauce recipe and figured out several things that it isn't, so back to it this afternoon.  The Louisiana Habanero hot sauce that I picked up as a base, tastes pretty much like their regular hot sauce, except hotter, and I was hoping to pick up the Habanero fruity flavor.   This morning I'm headed to Sauvies Island to pick wild black berries and then hit the Farmer's Market for some fresh Habaneros.

A couple nice conversations with some key players in the Medusa/fast crash project and offers of professional support.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

Cartmans out of hospital Woohoo


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Please... what doth "flip" mean?



morning

in a nutshell , flipping a cannabis plant means the plant is going from a vegetative stage to a flowering stage

and this is done by changing the light cycle of the plant from 16 hours daylight and 8 hours darkness to 12 hours daylight and 12 hours sunlight , thus flipping the plant from a vegetative satiate to a flowering state

read all about it










						Everything You Need To Know About Photoperiod Cannabis
					

Cannabis tends to flower with a 12-hour photoperiod, which means 12 hours of daylight followed by 12 hours of darkness.




					www.seedsman.com


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

WALTER


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> morning
> 
> in a nutshell , flipping a cannabis plant means the plant is going from a vegetative stage to a flowering stage
> 
> ...


Heck I have been doing it wrong all these years No wonder ....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

Im still trying my best to get a one pound Tomato from one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> morning
> 
> in a nutshell , flipping a cannabis plant means the plant is going from a vegetative stage to a flowering stage
> 
> ...


You guys know more knowledge in your field than a LOT of PhD's have in their own fields. Fact.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys know more knowledge in your field than a LOT of PhD's have in their own fields. Fact.


Prettier too!


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys know more knowledge in your field than a LOT of PhD's have in their own fields. Fact.


It all becomes 2nd nature. Like anything else done in repetition.  We do have our own language though.


----------



## stain (Aug 16, 2022)

Nothing is what it seems. A BIG grow op sold out and shut down. A inlaw of the owners got a dozen plants and asked if I could trim it up for half the weed. Not thinking and not having my readers with me when looking at plants, I said OK. Big freaking mistake. Turns out that the plants have some kind of mold. PM? Farsom? Didn't really look at them till I got them here. :slap: dumbass.... It's mint kush and dam they stink good. Sutch a waist. I burning the lot... and hope that the mold don't get to my plants. 

pics of the F up!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2022)

Wasted day.  Rain and more rain.  Was gonna walk....rain.  Just got back from errands with Mre Pute.  Fricken 10lb bag of HI Yield Grub Free Zone III was $40!!   W T F, that and a bag of bird seed was almost $70!!!!  Mrs Pute went into the health food store and I stayed in the truck.....don't even want to know what she spent.

Good to know inflation is 0%....I heard that on the news the other day. ha ha!

I better run downstairs and make sure I didn't kill anything today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Remember this song?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

I know exactly where she is standing.  I've caught bugs under that span.  Moreover, I drove it when it was still open... facing an oncoming 18-wheeler was a real washer-biter***.






***where your clenched arsehole bites washers out of the seat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

A red head, a blonde, and a brunette are all in the Dr. office and pregnant. 
The red head says “I’m going to have a girl because I was on top”. 
The brunette says “I’m going to have a boy because I was on the bottom” 
The blonde starts crying “I’m going to have puppies “


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Neighbor , total plumbing rookie here , but for some odd reason I really like it
> 
> i now have blood sweat equity in this project
> 
> ...


Ouch!  I hope you took the opportunity to call out profanely!!

Yet another lovely new day in Paradise starting at 69F and 63% RH, with 5 mph breeze and predicted to reach 98F. 

Breakfast out with NM and a trip to Sauvie's island to pick wild blackberries, after which I juiced them and then extracted concentrate from the pulp.

NM shared his thoughts on the apple hot sauce recipe I am trying to emulate, and I will pick up more ingredients today.

Housekeepers due this morning, so heading to Fernhill dog park for some quality Layla duty time, after which I have a post-surgery appointment with my surgeon to ostensibly remove the stitches.  

Two of the stitches removed themselves and I took the remaining two out Sunday, so ostensibly it should be a fast appointment.  The good news is that I already have 99.9% of my post-surgery finger motion.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306306


Those toes….


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those toes….


Oh snap never even saw them , thought it was funny


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

I guy I know carved it from a log


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those toes….


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

A guy walks into a bar and orders six shooters. The bartender says, "Looks like you are having a bad day."
The guy says, "Am I ever! I woke up late for work. On my way to work, I got in an accident. When I got to work, I was four hours late, so the boss fired me. To top it off, I came home to my wife screwing my best friend."

The bartender says, "What did you say to your wife?"

The guy says, "I told her to get out, and I never want to see her again."

The bartender says, "What did you say to your best friend?"

The guy says, "BAD DOG!"


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A guy walks into a bar and orders six shooters. The bartender says, "Looks like you are having a bad day."
> The guy says, "Am I ever! I woke up late for work. On my way to work, I got in an accident. When I got to work, I was four hours late, so the boss fired me. To top it off, I came home to my wife screwing my best friend."
> 
> The bartender says, "What did you say to your wife?"
> ...


The sort of thing country and western songs are made of...............................


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

pute said:


> When you are on the farm you eat all kinds of things that would make a city boy puke.  I don't like tripe either don't even mention cow balls to me....  Think about what we don't like.....the Chinese eat things that would make a billy goat puke.  And honestly Asian people live longer and are some of the healthiest people in the world.


Cow balls eh.....must be one of those "trans" cows? I didn't grow up on a farm, but never saw a cow with balls....yet! You just never know. 

I am not eating any balls. Period.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning! 61F @ 88% RH here, gorgeous with 3 mph wind and predicted to reach 82F.
> 
> I mounted all my cameras and will work on the motion lights today.


Which system did you go with? I'm looking at one at Sam's club.... don't know poo poo about these but I am getting one!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I guy I know carved it from a log


I know the guy that modeled for it.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I know the guy that modeled for it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306310


Come on now Don't ya want to yell and scream at me too You aint nothing but a Hound dog LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Where was this shit when i was a kid?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Where was this shit when i was a kid?
> 
> View attachment 306339


His Old man must have a cool wife


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Hope I can pull this off.  This was in my front yard at 6:20 this morning.  I was out 10 minutes after.  This is why I never let the dog out without me.  Got him on my security camera.  He is looking for rabbits.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice yard Pute.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks Hopper.  I will be glad when winter gets here.  I can rest. ha ha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

This heat has been kicking my yards ass and mine. Last months water bill trying to keep my yard grass was over 400.00  But,,its that are loose it and i have way to much time and money in my yard and plants to lose them to this god damn Texas heat. There are very few yards around here that are green like mine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This heat has been kicking my yards ass and mine. Last months water bill trying to keep my yard grass was over 400.00  But,,its that are loose it and i have way to much time and money in my yard and plants to lose them to this god damn Texas heat. There are very few yards around here that are green like mine.


That’s a heap of money for water. I’m just getting use to paying for it after 35 years with a deep well in Georgia and no water bill


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

This has to be Pute.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Every month we get just enough water so my water bill stays manageable.  Mid July I was on track to use over 30,000 gallons of water.   At the end of the month I got to go about a week without using water outside.  Bill was only $134.  Would have been over $200.  Same thing just happened again.  And more rain on the way.  I might use less that 20,000 gal this month.  In the winter I only use about 4,000 gal.  Yards take a lot of water. 

The lower basin states are now fk'ed.  They are gonna have to cut their water usage by 25%.  The Colorado river just can't supply enough.  Lakes Mead and Powell are going dry.  All those beautiful golf courses in Ariz, Nev and Cali and those living around them are gonna have to find water elsewhere.  This has been going on for over 20 years.  Nobody did anything about it......just kept building golf courses and houses.....now there is no more kicking the can down the road and reality is about to hit. 






This is what Pebble Beach is gonna look like......


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This has to be Pute.
> 
> View attachment 306343


I spent 10,000 on a boat and accessories just to catch a fish like that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Ive always said that the most important element for our survial is water. One of these days very soon it will be the new gold.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


remember the comericial for " Chiller Theater "!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I spent 10,000 on a boat and accessories just to catch a fish like that.


If you enjoy hunting and fishing then great. I get entertainment, it comes in many forms. Never been cost effective for me! Most hobbies aren't. I restrict hunting to the grocery store! As expensive as it is, for me it is cost effective!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive always said that the most important element for our survial is water. One of these days very soon it will be the new gold.


Get a reflux still.  (And a pot still top too, just for grins.)
A reflux still can make everclear, or strip pond water clean and taste free.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

I think Hippie said he put a tooth under his pillow. The tooth Fairy will be right there Hippie.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Hippie said he put a tooth under his pillow. The tooth Fairy will be right there Hippie.
> 
> View attachment 306350


Oh Lord have mercy.....


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


pute said:


> Hope I can pull this off.  This was in my front yard at 6:20 this morning.  I was out 10 minutes after.  This is why I never let the dog out without me.  Got him on my security camera.  He is looking for rabbits.
> View attachment 306341



Beautiful yard, pute.  Isn't that Crider a Bob Cat?  I thought Bob Cats had short tails.  What is it pute?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Pretty fking cool.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Bob Cat.  First one I have ever seen.  Been here all summer.  He came around because the yotes all have distemper and died so he has moved in to this territory


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This heat has been kicking my yards ass and mine. Last months water bill trying to keep my yard grass was over 400.00  But,,its that are loose it and i have way to much time and money in my yard and plants to lose them to this god damn Texas heat. There are very few yards around here that are green like mine.



Nothing like a clean, neat yard Enjoy.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive always said that the most important element for our survial is water. One of these days very soon it will be the new gold.



What new gold?


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Hippie said he put a tooth under his pillow. The tooth Fairy will be right there Hippie.
> 
> View attachment 306350


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

Got the acre the house sits on mowed and a 180' of driveway edged, swept up, and deposited on the compost pile. Need a shower.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Bob Cat.  First one I have ever seen.  Been here all summer.  He came around because the yotes all have distemper and died so he has moved in to this territory



What is a yote?   And, can people get sick if bitten by an animal with distemper?  Are question ok?


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the acre the house sits on mowed and a 180' of driveway edged, swept up, and deposited on the compost pile. Need a shower.



That's quite the work out.  I see relaxation coming your way..Hippie.  

I order some pH down at amazon.  How high do you guys go on your pH?  I get mine to 6.4-6.5.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive always said that the most important element for our survial is water. One of these days very soon it will be the new gold.


Well, living where I do, I'm gonna be rich, bioch!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> What is a yote?   And, can people get sick if bitten by an animal with distemper?  Are question ok?


Yote = coyote. Pretty critters, but he ll on pets and farm critters. Ate just about all of my chickens, ducks, and geese. Always have to warn the Old Hen in the spring to take a pistol with her when she takes the little Shetland sheepdog out at night. Once they've got your dog off its feet, you ain't gonna keep up with 'em trying to chase them down on foot, and he'll run 'till he feels safe and eat your pet right in front of you.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, living where I do, I'm gonna be rich, bioch!



All right I'm slow just got the new gold joke.  But it's not a joke is it.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Enjoying a cup of hot chocolate before I have to start super.  It's going to be potluck cause I don't know where to start I do have left over Humberger.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> That's quite the work out.  I see relaxation coming your way..Hippie.
> 
> I order some pH down at amazon.  How high do you guys go on your pH?  I get mine to 6.4-6.5.


Yes i shoot for the same PH unless my runoff is way of


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> Enjoying a cup of hot chocolate before I have to start super.  It's going to be potluck cause I don't know where to start I do have left over Humberger.


Hamburger, add fridge contents of random leftovers add pasta sauce call it hamburger helper


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

That's what we call Mulligan stew!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

Probably pretty dry. Bring lots of beer.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Which system did you go with? I'm looking at one at Sam's club.... don't know poo poo about these but I am getting one!
> 
> Bubba


(5) Blink cameras with a sync module and book for storage


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a heap of money for water. I’m just getting use to paying for it after 35 years with a deep well in Georgia and no water bill


Ours runs $400 a quarter during the summer, because they assume it all goes down the sewer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

I have access to the lake tributary behind my house. There was once an underground sprinkler system for all our yard and flowerbeds but now it’s just of broken pvc under my yard. I’ve tested all the lines. But I can hook up directly with a hose. The water is a bit muddy at first but after letting I run for a bit can be hooked up to a sprinkler for our yard and garden. smells a bit fishy but better than paying gas prices for water.


----------



## stain (Aug 17, 2022)

Finally getting break from the heat, even got a little rain 1/2".  Been stripping plants. 

Pic of the carnage.








Pic of a trashcan bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Goodnight Misfits. I gotta get up early and head to Houston. Going to be there until Friday.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yep, I'm out, too. I'll just leave my fellow shipmates with a spelling lesson especially for my Island brothers and sisters.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Be safe Hopper.  I'm out as well.  Have fun but don't pull the fire alarm.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2022)

Goooode morning passionate brothers and sisters!  A lovely new day here starting at 76F and 64% RH, 4mph breeze and predicted to reach 90.

Some more experimenting with apple hot sauce, starting with frozen apple concentrate.  Getting close.

My doctor's appointment was uneventful and as usual I waited almost an hour.  That happens regularly, so they must be planning it that way to cover lates and no shows.............................

Back to wiring in motion lights outside.  One installed and three to go,


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

stain said:


> Finally getting break from the heat, even got a little rain 1/2".  Been stripping plants.
> 
> Pic of the carnage.
> 
> ...




I gave up stripping mine , I will do that at harvest

but yeah , do it now or do it at harvest

my plants are hippie plants and I am not to worried about dealing with popcorn buds , we just strip them off and blast them BHO , sugar leaves and all , we just remove the bigger fan leaves and give them to the chickens

good luck as we make the turn and head down the backstretch towards harvest!


----------



## stain (Aug 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I gave up stripping mine , I will do that at harvest
> 
> but yeah , do it now or do it at harvest
> 
> ...


I want some of those devil's claw seeds. 

Next trees to trim up...


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

Can I be your neighbor?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Can I be your neighbor?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Can I be your neighbor?




no


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

stain said:


> I want some of those devil's claw seeds.
> 
> Next trees to trim up...
> 
> View attachment 306406



nice hippie plants

i will save you some seeds

so yeah , we have Devils Claw , sunflowers , marigolds and hollyhocks all in bloom with the cannabis which is also in bloom

the flowers work as a deterrent and diversion for bad bugs


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I gotta get up early and head to Houston. Going to be there until Friday.



houston makes me puke .. good luck


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

it's back to hammers and saws, getting close but still a ways to go...damn, lots of vents...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> it's back to hammers and saws, getting close but still a ways to go...damn, lots of vents...


Pics when ya can


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

currently the place looks like baghdad, all torn apart...the trick is gonna be moving the lights and fans from the veg room to the grow room...carbon scrubbers and lights need to go in the same day as not to freak the girls out...400sf. total for the both rooms...3 tons of a/c running thru 14" galvanized duct work, dampers and fittings are in place...2 new sub panels assure me I'll not need more power down the road...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Goodnight Misfits. I gotta get up early and head to Houston. Going to be there until Friday.


wear clean underwear and hydrate.....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> currently the place looks like baghdad, all torn apart...the trick is gonna be moving the lights and fans from the veg room to the grow room...carbon scrubbers and lights need to go in the same day as not to freak the girls out...400sf. total for the both rooms...3 tons of a/c running thru 14" galvanized duct work, dampers and fittings are in place...2 new sub panels assure me I'll not need more power down the road...


Noice ! the sub-panels made me feel  a hot flame of fire and it roared thru my loins ....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

Put that thing away


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

One for Putes


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

On that note I bid thee farewell and shall see ye in the Morn


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306475
> 
> On that note I bid thee farewell and shall see ye in the Morn


good night !


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yep, I'm out, too. Seems like everything I touched today turned into shit, but tomorrow's another day. Hugs, smiles, and happy trails to all of my lovely castaways.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, I'm out, too. Seems like everything I touched today turned into shit, but tomorrow's another day. Hugs, smiles, and happy trails to all of my lovely castaways.



Better luck today brother!

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Yet another lovely cloudy morning here starting at 72F and 79% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 80F.

Dinner out yesterday at Tokyo Kitchen with ooold friends that sadly continue to get slower and slower, as well as more easily confused A harbinger of things to come................................

More apple hot sauce experiments yesterday and closing in on the flavor. No progress on wiring lights.

Breakfast out this morning with NM at Zell's restaurant and then back to the projects. Notice how food is occupying more and more of my attention??


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 19, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Setting my ass in my hotel room in Houston waiting for my next walk thru/site visit at 10am. Looking at a Federal Courtroom and Judges Chambers. These fkers love to spend our money. But it is what it is.
God I hate this fking city and driving in the mother fker is a real pain in the ass. Not to mention it's run by God damn Libtards.
Only cool thing is my Brother in law lives about 30 miles outside Houston so I spent some time with him yesterday evening and got stoned and then we went to a awesome Mexican restaurant where I ate to much


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yote = coyote. Pretty critters, but he ll on pets and farm critters. Ate just about all of my chickens, ducks, and geese. Always have to warn the Old Hen in the spring to take a pistol with her when she takes the little Shetland sheepdog out at night. Once they've got your dog off its feet, you ain't gonna keep up with 'em trying to chase them down on foot, and he'll run 'till he feels safe and eat your pet right in front of you.


One critter, maybe the only one that doesn't bother me to kill. Coyote can suck it.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. Setting my ass in my hotel room in Houston waiting for my next walk thru/site visit at 10am. Looking at a Federal Courtroom and Judges Chambers. These fkers love to spend our money. But it is what it is.
> God I hate this fking city and driving in the mother fker is a real pain in the ass. Not to mention it's run by God damn Liberals.
> Only cool thing is my Brother in law lives about 30 miles outside Houston so I spent some time with him yesterday evening and got stoned and then we went to a awesome Mexican restaurant where I ate to much


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306492


expecting company ? .....!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Remember these


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

These were, as you can see, small, non-explosive but aerodynamic devices which were designed to be dropped in loads of thousands at a time from bombers in order to "clear" large sections of jungle prior to inserting troops by helicopter.

Literally, "steel rain".


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

....there I was, Quang Tri Provence back in '68, standing knee deep in grenade pins......


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....there I was, Quang Tri Provence back in '68, standing knee deep in grenade pins......


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

I remember when the Army developed a Willy Peter grenade for 'Nam. They finally figured out it was a "defender only" grenade. Turns out in testing, you could chuck it as far as you could, turn around and run as fast as you could the opposite direction, and still be in the kill zone. Makes ya wonder how they tested it. Wouldn't want to be the lab rat involved. You had to be in a hole with your head down to use one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

On a happier note, good morning Islanders. A balmy 73 degrees and sunshine so far. Kind of day that makes you appreciate this beautiful rock we inhabit.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember when the Army developed a Willy Peter grenade for 'Nam. They finally figured out it was a "defender only" grenade. Turns out in testing, you could chuck it as far as you could, turn around and run as fast as you could the opposite direction, and still be in the kill zone. Makes ya wonder how they tested it. Wouldn't want to be the lab rat involved. You had to be in a hole with your head down to use one.


Even then It could still rain down on you


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306495


And a honor...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> God I hate this fking city and driving in the mother fker is a real pain in the ass. Not to mention it's run by God damn Liberals.




Yep, yep, and yep ..



The only thing interseting is a privately held mlb team , the astros, ..  that the public is pushed to exalt .. but . at times they are fun


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

Well shipmates, the Sand Man is beating me to death, so it's time for me to turn the page. I hope you all had a great Friday, and hopes for an even better weekend. 
Until then,


----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well shipmates, the Sand Man is beating me to death, so it's time for me to turn the page. I hope you all had a great Friday, and hopes for an even better weekend.
> Until then,




good morning, Misfits.  
Time to wake up Hippie the weekend has started.  
I'll smoke one for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm awake and have been since 5am.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306492


Called a flechette!  I've loaded them into 12 ga shot shell cups.









						Flechettes Pack U.S. Military 1 LB
					






					www.sarcoinc.com
				




Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Another lovely day starting at 65F with 82% RH, morning clouds and 2 mph breeze, predicted to reach 80F.

Breakfast out yesterday and then some quality time publishing an update on the Medusa project.

Off this morning to the Oregon Cannabis Association Summer Fair, so probably not a lot else will get done............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

Wake and bake and sunrise


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

from my front yard to yours


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> from my front yard to yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Pretty sunrise Big.  Can't see the sun for the clouds here.  

Pre season football today.  No starters will play for the local team....like watching paint dry.

Will spend copious amounts of time in the veggie garden today.  Totally overrun on everything.  This happens every year...you would think I would learn.  I can only eat so much.  

Better smoke some sativa.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Pretty sunrise Big.  Can't see the sun for the clouds here.
> 
> Pre season football today.  No starters will play for the local team....like watching paint dry.
> 
> ...





copius?

getting kinda wordy there eh



something for you and Unca


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306557


Obviously a boy now I need that on my freak plant so I’d know for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306556


Roster, socks go on your feet and shouldn't be used for spreading fertilizer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

just like Know Your Cuts of Meat , know your male and female plants , and do not forget to know your male and female shellfish…



male shellfish











female shellfish


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Gross


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Gross





yeah , and smells too..

but once you get past the smell you got it licked




follow me for more uncomfortable humor


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

I like to lick the alphabet , drives em crazy

And Then I do The Move.............


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2022)

Well shipmates, it's almost that time where I pass out hugs, kisses, and fondles, but not tonight. It's Saturday, and we're all still above ground, so what I really want to do is.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2022)

Good night, ladies and gentlemen. Hope to see all of your smiling faces in the morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

Adorable doggies getting together to get their picture taken... 6 seconds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

Walt , ya big softie

have some blueberry pie and coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

Now for combat... Here's two bunnies smacking the crap outa each other.  Try to count the hits -- gotta be near a thousand:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 21, 2022)

All hail the Sol Rex and a lovely morning to ya'll!  62F @ 93% RH, cloudy with 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 84F.

The line for the Cannabis shindig was a block and a half long, so we found a sidewalk cafe and had coffee while watching the pretty ladies walk by until the line cleared.  The shindig itself proved to be a bust, but you don't know until you check and the girl watching was sure exhilarating with all the spandex and perky nips showing..............

The 5 gal wash has stopped bubbling, so looks like I will be vacuum distilling off some 130 proof today.


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> from my front yard to yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have beautiful sun raises, big.  Enjoy


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  I'll be outside for a while.  Have fun


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now for combat... Here's two bunnies smacking the crap outa each other.  Try to count the hits -- gotta be near a thousand:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.
Time for Church. Okay so I'm lying. If I went to Church it would get struck by  and burn down so I will stay by evil ass at home and drink hot coffee and watch the news.
Actually that means I saved a bunch of ppls lives. That makes me a good guy right?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All hail the Sol Rex and a lovely morning to ya'll!  62F @ 93% RH, cloudy with 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 84F.
> 
> The line for the Cannabis shindig was a block and a half long, so we found a sidewalk cafe and had coffee while watching the pretty ladies walk by until the line cleared.  The shindig itself proved to be a bust, but you don't know until you check and the girl watching was sure exhilarating with all the spandex and perky nips showing..............
> 
> The 5 gal wash has stopped bubbling, so looks like I will be vacuum distilling off some 130 proof today.


Dang No Pictures (of the Girls of course LOL)


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits.
> Time for Church. Okay so I'm lying. If I went to Church it would get struck by  and burn down so I will stay by evil ass at home and drink hot coffee and watch the news.
> Actually that means I saved a bunch of ppls lives. That makes me a good guy right?


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Starting to get down right cool in the morning these days.  Can't see the sun for the clouds again today.  Last week I was hiding from the heat ....this week I wish I had a fire going.  Fact is this skinny o'l man can't take the cold.

What to do today.  Guess I better start by checking in on the grow....BB


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits.
> Time for Church. Okay so I'm lying. If I went to Church it would get struck by  and burn down so I will stay by evil ass at home and drink hot coffee and watch the news.
> Actually that means I saved a bunch of ppls lives. That makes me a good guy right?


Let us each serve in our own way.................................


RosterMan said:


> Dang No Pictures (of the Girls of course LOL)


In mah smile'n mind's eye brother.  Ghastly sights outnumbering the heavenly ones, so you have to be tough!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Let us each serve in our own way.................................
> 
> In mah smile'n mind's eye brother.  Ghastly sights outnumbering the heavenly ones, so you have to be tough!


Dang those Hump supporters


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

A lot of hot women attended


----------



## Witchking (Aug 21, 2022)

I honestly thought that was a dude, but it's not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

It's a moron who thinks she is a dude. Ugly fker no matter what it is.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Well fellow Islanders, it's time for this old hippie to call it a day, but before I send hugs and kisses your way, there's one more thing we just gotta do.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2022)

wake up all you hippies , bunko steerers , gypsies , card sharks , ramblers , and highway men  , time to warm up them dance shoes and cut up,some rugs


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up all you hippies , bunko steerers , gypsies , card sharks , ramblers , and highway men  , time to warm up them dance shoes and cut up,some rugs




Dancing in my seat.  Morning ^^^^^^.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Dancing in my seat.  Morning ^^^^^^.


More squirming in my seat trying to get comfortable...............

Gooode moaning ya'll! 66F @ 73% RH, double gaugus and predickted to reach 82F in these hea-uh pauts!

I was planning to distill yesterday, but found my wash still slooooowly bubbling, so will hold off. Maybe a bubble a minute this morning, but still working.

I worked on my hot apple sauce recipe instead, but haven't pegged it, though I continue to find reasonably tasty mixes that it is not. The problem comparing two hot sauces, is that you get one brief instantaneous shot to savor the flavor nuances before the hot wipes out your sense of taste. You have to wait for that burn to subside before tasting the second sample.

Overall, a lazy day with some puttering on the Medusa project, some quality Miss Layla park-time frolicking and romping with her Doodle and Irish Wolf Hound buddies, and some reading.

I finished a book by Barry Eisner named "Chaos Kind", that paralleled the Epstein saga, with an interesting twist regarding protecting the identity of the underage women, who were mostly now married with families and not interested in being exposed or testifying. It does strongly make the point that the reason the statutory rapists lists are not revealed, is both that issue and_ who the rapists are_.

Back to stringing wires and hanging security lights. Should be a slow day at Home Depot for picking up supplies...............


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 306693


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Thats My Pa


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

I won't be dancing...I was born with two left feet.  I do dance with the devil on occasion.

Sounds like an interesting book GW.  I started reading Jesse Watters book...How I Saved The World but I have a hsve a hard time sitting vin one spot long enough this time of year.  Will finish it this winter.


Morning Roster, good to see you are hard at it today.   

Warm up time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up all you hippies , bunko steerers , gypsies , card sharks , ramblers , and highway men  , time to warm up them dance shoes and cut up,some rugs


Ya forgot my favorite; skallywags.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya forgot my favorite; skallywags.


And carpet baggers!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)

Repositioned one of my cameras to see what is raiding my bird feeder at night .. seems a doe knows, she pushes on it with her nose to get the corn and sunflower seeds and then it just pours out to the ground and she eats .. her baby's daddy stays in the background near the wood line, and he's carrying around 8 points ..


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> More squirming in my seat trying to get comfortable...............
> 
> Gooode moaning ya'll! 66F @ 73% RH, double gaugus and predickted to reach 82F in these hea-uh pauts!
> 
> ...



Looks like you are having a busy day Graywolf.  I'm hoping I'll get a few things done tomorrow out in the yard.  

Going to go start the chicken.


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

I went in the kichen, and TJ made him a big azz sandwich looks like I'll be cooking chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hope he made you one, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

What's an ass sandwich?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's an ass sandwich?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice smile


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

Had a lot of fun on one of these.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

Looks like things are slowing down at MP, so I'm gonna head out. I'll see you all in the morning, but always remember and never forget......


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning Misfits watching the new this morning.  Thinking about cleaning the frig.  

Texas sure is getting a lot of rain.  More for them today.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning Walt let smoke a joint, puff puff pass.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

There after political name in Flordia.  

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Howdy, ness.  I gots one just for you:


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm waiting on the sun.  I want to check the mail which is a small walk to the mailbox.  It's still to dark out.  
Another bowl will do.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 23, 2022)

Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous day here starting at 65F with 69% RH and 2 mph breeze, predicted to reach 83F.

I finished with the conduit and pulled the wires for the rear security light and will finish hooking it up today. It's the toughest one and the remaining two are easy.

The sugar wash has for sure stopped working this time and I will also start distilling today.

Hee, hee, hee, perversly I diligently dug out every Dandelion in the back yard and planted Oregon wildflower mix for the bees, only to discover that the mix included Dandelions.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya forgot my favorite; skallywags.


and you forgot uncircumcized Philisteins ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Fk that shit. I trained my foreskin like a soldier with a new uniform.    
Everybody kept saying,,why have you got your hand in your pants?   Im In training.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

hey Hopper , you get any rain down there?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

where did everyone go?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous day here starting at 65F with 69% RH and 2 mph breeze, predicted to reach 83F.
> 
> I finished with the conduit and pulled the wires for the rear security light and will finish hooking it up today. It's the toughest one and the remaining two are easy.
> 
> ...


Why folks have such a down on dandelions escapes me.  They are more varied than potatoes or corn.

1.  Their roots are edible boiled (eg: potato style)

2. Their leaves are great (and nutritious!) in salads

3. Their leaves can be cooked and eaten like spinach

4. Their flowers can be used to make good wine

5. Their flowers can be use to make a crown for a beautiful girl, possibly leading to

6. Their flowers can be woven into maidenhair (as demo'd in Lady Chatterly's Lover)


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Why folks have such a down on dandelions escapes me.  They are more varied than potatoes or corn.
> 
> 1.  Their roots are edible boiled (eg: potato style)
> 
> ...


as a youth when i read Lady chatterlys lover I almost hurt my self


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Why folks have such a down on dandelions escapes me.  They are more varied than potatoes or corn.
> 
> 1.  Their roots are edible boiled (eg: potato style)
> 
> ...


Pute loves 'em in his lawn.......


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

I have a new avatar LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Why folks have such a down on dandelions escapes me.  They are more varied than potatoes or corn.
> 
> 1.  Their roots are edible boiled (eg: potato style)
> 
> ...


They are edible if you like bitters and you failed to include that their mature heads are good for granting blowhards wishes.

Their most endearing quality of course is wiping out lawns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Hopper , you get any rain down there?


Tons of rain and its still raining in some areas. We had a lot of bad flooding.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Damn Hopper you need a boat.  News was showing clips of Dallas.....wow.

Walk done! Little maintenance in the grow then outside to the jungle (veggie garden).  My maters would be 8' tall if I didn't have a net over them.  Best mater crop in years.  Everything else is right there as well.  

Veggies anybody?......


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Hopper you need a boat.  News was showing clips of Dallas.....wow.
> 
> Walk done! Little maintenance in the grow then outside to the jungle (veggie garden).  My maters would be 8' tall if I didn't have a net over them.  Best mater crop in years.  Everything else is right there as well.
> 
> Veggies anybody?......





you need any squash?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 306809


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you need any squash?


NO!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

Your zucchini are beautiful. I’m having a bit of squash and eggplant burnout. I put some up in the freezer breaded and some chunks for winter soup but I’m ready for another veggie now


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

And you could leave the truck with windows open, and no one dared touch another man's rifle without his say so.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 306823


the hunters in high school would have these in their truck on school grounds during hunting season all the time. I never thought anything of it as you routinely saw them everywhere. It was never an issue back then…


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your zucchini are beautiful. I’m having a bit of squash and eggplant burnout. I put some up in the freezer breaded and some chunks for winter soup but I’m ready for another veggie now


I have had squash the last two nights.  Mrs Pute is making zucchini bread as we speak.  Getting 5 or 6 every day.  Maters are popping big time as well.  Time to break out the dehydrator.....will also make salsa.  This stuff stores well.....I will be eating it until mid November.  
NOT TONIGHT THOUGH.....ONE OF OUR 3 NIGHTS OUT A WEEK. French Fries......nummo!


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> the hunters in high school would have these in their truck on school grounds during hunting season all the time. I never thought anything of it as you routinely saw them everywhere. It was never an issue back then…


I had a 4/10, 22 and a 20ga in my gun rack from the time I could drive at 14 until I moved to Colorado in 72.....meant Mrs Put and it all stopped then.  She is a member of the NO Kill club.....which pretty much makes me a lifetime member as well.


----------



## MJ Passion (Aug 23, 2022)

The rifle reminded me of my birthday present I asked for and received.    A ladies class on concealed carry, the rules and situations.  My oldest daughter is going with me.   I need to go out and practice some.     I inherited some 22LR from Dads passing so had to buy a new delivery system to fit it.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306758




my life for 27 years now ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> The rifle reminded me of my birthday present I asked for and received.    A ladies class on concealed carry, the rules and situations.  My oldest daughter is going with me.   I need to go out and practice some.     I inherited some 22LR from Dads passing so had to buy a new delivery system to fit it.


Good on you, Nice Lady.  May I recommend my darling bride's fave carry:  It is small, utterly simple to operate and packs a mighty punch.  Two shots, just pull the trigger twice.  No sights or hammer to hang up on anything.

She carries it in a little makeup bag.  

It is a High Standard .22 Magnum Derriger -- INEXPENSIVE and perfect carry. Just grab it, point it, and pull the trigger.  Twice, if you like.









*$199.99*


----------



## MJ Passion (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice little gun.   I've never heard of High Standard but will look it up and read up on it.


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Nice little gun.   I've never heard of High Standard but will look it up and read up on it.


high standard has been around longer than any of us...good gear...I like my NAA .22 mag...has 5 rounds and the handle folds over the barrel making it hidden in my palm...very small but extreemly potent


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

High  standard made nice .22 pistols


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Ill see yall later. Im going fishing.


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

last on in the water gets sloppy seconds...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Who cares,,, were in the water anyway.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

You guys are just plain HORNEY!!!  I would PUTEMBK.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Nope. I just like looking. My Wife would cut me like a plump watermelon.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Wonder what kind of bait they are using then I realized it was bikini's


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Worms.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Who cares,,, were in the water anyway.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

boo said:


> high standard has been around longer than any of us...good gear...I like my NAA .22 mag...has 5 rounds and the handle folds over the barrel making it hidden in my palm...very small but extreemly potent


Nice little shooter.  Never knew you could get a folder-upper.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Nice little shooter.  Never knew you could get a folder-upper.


Wonder what it would cost to purchase it by mail?

Useta be shipping weight in the Olden Days.

Jeez.  I just checked... for a USED Hi-Standard one like my witchie's, they want $400 before the FFL guy and the Post Office get their fingies in.  Yours would be half again that.

I'm gonna haveta go to a gun show.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill see yall later. Im going fishing.
> 
> View attachment 306830







I love me some red snapper!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

Lamb​A man walks into his local butcher's shop and complains about the leg of lamb that he had previously bought, "when I cooked it the joint had shrunk so much it went from 12 inches long to only 4-inches". The butcher said to the man "that’s funny my wife knitted me a sweater and when she washed it, it was also 4-inches in length". "what’s your sweater got to do with my leg of lamb?" asked the man The butcher replied "well they both must have come from the same sheep."


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

pute said:


> NO!
> 
> View attachment 306816
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Only problem is I tilled and planted the s-hit.  Nice FRIED Chicken sandwich for dinner......you know what that means tomorrow night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

last call for alcohol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Only problem is I tilled and planted the s-hit.  Nice FRIED Chicken sandwich for dinner......you know what that means tomorrow night.


Zucchini night


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Zucchini night


that just doesn't sound right...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

I know right.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

boo said:


> that just doesn't sound right...


well I guess you do have to get creative when trying to keep them zucchini’s exciting after having so many of them


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

How many did you have.


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

I know when to shut my piehole...I'm going to bed before this topic goes straight into the gutter...g'nite folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How many did you have.


Enough to last till fall can’t eat zucchini bread every day would gain a ton of weight and stir fry, fried and baked get repetitive shortly. Can put a few zucchini cannabrownies in the freezer for a winter party or a few pots of veggie sauce but sooner or later you will be looking for some new fun ways to use them. Funny thing. I don’t even grow them my neighbor does so I’m sure they are tired of my eggplant too.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Air Fryer. Grill and watch out in the morning......I am gonna get my social security  back and make the fricken gov't pay me..... good night...enjoying squash fritters......


----------



## Carty (Aug 24, 2022)

I love squash and zucchini ..  yellow squash you can eat all you want too..  but them dang fritters sound yummie..
Lately I've been eating this little tots made from sweet potato's..  she cooks them in our air fryer until crispy and
wow..  goes great with her bacon, turkey burgers on brioche bun...  hey, it's how I've lost 61lbs now..  soups n sammiches, popcorn, ramen without flavor pack..(salt).  
My new hip is already healing up at day 11.  I get my stitches out tomorrow, all 33 of them.  Dr had to really open  me up to be able to tilt  my pelvis to align my hip as the damage was so bad.  but, leg is straight again and half
inch longer then the left.. short bus'n it for a while...  LMAO.  Hoping to get released to go swimming, take some
more of this weight off..  45 more be nice..  I seen cheek bones the other day and almost shit myself..

thank you all for being so supportive...  2nd hip in Oct I hope..  cheers and goodnight


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2022)

keep up the good work Carty!

and good morning all you early birds and lurkers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> I love squash and zucchini ..  yellow squash you can eat all you want too..  but them dang fritters sound yummie..
> Lately I've been eating this little tots made from sweet potato's..  she cooks them in our air fryer until crispy and
> wow..  goes great with her bacon, turkey burgers on brioche bun...  hey, it's how I've lost 61lbs now..  soups n sammiches, popcorn, ramen without flavor pack..(salt).
> My new hip is already healing up at day 11.  I get my stitches out tomorrow, all 33 of them.  Dr had to really open  me up to be able to tilt  my pelvis to align my hip as the damage was so bad.  but, leg is straight again and half
> ...


EXCELLENT WORK CARTY
Congrads .


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I love me some red snapper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is most definitely real.  Just imagine that exact color fur.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> She is most definitely real.  Just imagine that color fur.




thanks for the vote of confidence!

right after I posted the photo I thought ,   “I wonder if she will pass the Unca Test of True Gingerness” ?

thanks for the confirmation

do these ladies pass the Ginger Test?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> I love squash and zucchini ..  yellow squash you can eat all you want too..  but them dang fritters sound yummie..
> Lately I've been eating this little tots made from sweet potato's..  she cooks them in our air fryer until crispy and
> wow..  goes great with her bacon, turkey burgers on brioche bun...  hey, it's how I've lost 61lbs now..  soups n sammiches, popcorn, ramen without flavor pack..(salt).
> My new hip is already healing up at day 11.  I get my stitches out tomorrow, all 33 of them.  Dr had to really open  me up to be able to tilt  my pelvis to align my hip as the damage was so bad.  but, leg is straight again and half
> ...


Congratulations, good luck, and good job brother!  You earned it!

Goooode morning all!! Yet another gorgeous day here starting at 63F with 84% RH, 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 89F.

Finishing off my distillation run this morning. I ran most of it yesterday, so should be finished by noon. 130 proof and tasty!

I finished the backyard security light, which was the tedious one, because I had to run 1/2" EMT conduit from the basement, with multiple convoluted bends and work in tight spaces hanging the junction and switch boxes. Fortunately, only 1/2" and only one of the two remaining requires conduit, and it is easy.

Back to wiring this morning, while the vacuum still does its thang.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

WOO Che Momma


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Nice software.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> I love squash and zucchini ..  yellow squash you can eat all you want too..  but them dang fritters sound yummie..
> Lately I've been eating this little tots made from sweet potato's..  she cooks them in our air fryer until crispy and
> wow..  goes great with her bacon, turkey burgers on brioche bun...  hey, it's how I've lost 61lbs now..  soups n sammiches, popcorn, ramen without flavor pack..(salt).
> My new hip is already healing up at day 11.  I get my stitches out tomorrow, all 33 of them.  Dr had to really open  me up to be able to tilt  my pelvis to align my hip as the damage was so bad.  but, leg is straight again and half
> ...


So glad to be getting a great report On your new hip. Living with pain is no fun. Good luck getting the staples out today. You are gonna be good as new now


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

An elderly Italian man lived alone in New Jersey . He wanted to plant his annual tomato garden, but it was very difficult work, since the ground was hard. His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament:
Dear Vincent,
I am feeling pretty sad, because it looks like I won’t be able to plant my tomato garden this year. I’m just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. I know if you were here my troubles would be over.. I know you would be happy to dig the plot for me, like in the old days.
Love, Papa
A few days later he received a letter from his son.
Dear Pop,
Don’t dig up that garden. That’s where the bodies are buried.
Love,
Vinnie
At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man and left. That same day the old man received another letter from his son.
Dear Pop,
Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That’s the best I could do under the circumstances.
Love you,
Vinnie


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> right after I posted the photo I thought ,   “I wonder if she will pass the Unca Test of True Gingerness” ?
> 
> ...


Two outa three ain't bad.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 306899
> View attachment 306902
> View attachment 306900


#3 Is the red witch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

‘My guy” brought me ancient OG. Getting ready to try it before the bike ride.  I know I know but imma smoke it anyway


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

boo said:


> last on in the water gets sloppy seconds...


When you're packing like me, it's all sloppy. 


bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> right after I posted the photo I thought ,   “I wonder if she will pass the Unca Test of True Gingerness” ?
> 
> ...


When the Pullet was in high school, I went to pick her up from some function she'd been to. I pulled into the parking lot, and she's standing next to a tall, red headed young male that was looking at her with all smiles.
She hopped in the truck, and I asked her if that was her new boyfriend. She replied, "No, just a friend. He's a ginger, and gingers have no soul."
She'd been watching South Park again......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

I’ve always loved gingers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

I liked Mary Ann.  Cant believe i found this first picture.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

For my friend


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## MJ Passion (Aug 24, 2022)

I hope the gals you are posting photos of live in a warm climate.   And some of their outfits!  Wow, with on yard of lycra (that stretchy bathing suit fabric) I could make a fortune since each of many of the outfits have about 10 square inches of total fabric and some elastic strings.     And I bet cost a lot more than a regular bathing suit from the old fashioned days.

I actually did have a sewing friend that sewed for strippers.   It was a challenge to make different outfits and apply embellishments in strategic places.   And she could charge a quiet a bit  of money.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Yep, you could store their suits in a BandAid box!

Gotta be a warm climate. No where to hide the goose bumps.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> I hope the gals you are posting photos of live in a warm climate.   And some of their outfits!  Wow, with on yard of lycra (that stretchy bathing suit fabric) I could make a fortune since each of many of the outfits have about 10 square inches of total fabric and some elastic strings.     And I bet cost a lot more than a regular bathing suit from the old fashioned days.
> 
> I actually did have a sewing friend that sewed for strippers.   It was a challenge to make different outfits and apply embellishments in strategic places.   And she could charge a quiet a bit  of money.


Oh snap I read it wrong Angie
I thought you had them skimpy outfit in your own repertoire .
I was gonna say wild woman. LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

De-leafed , fed , and killed a catta , death from above come tomorrow morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Well Brothers and Sisters, it's time for this old Hippie to call it a night. I want each and every one of ya's to know just how much I love and appreciate ya. Through the years, I've laughed with ya, cried with ya, butted heads and made up with ya, and even had to watch while the Grim Reaper took a few of you from my life, but never my heart. After all of that, we're still friends, and I still love ya, and I hope we can be friends to the end.
I don't mean love like you sick bastards think, either. I mean love as in I wanna climb in yer sleeping bag and snuggle with ya. 
And on that note, here's something to take you to sleepyland.


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well Brothers and Sisters, it's time for this old Hippie to call it a night. I want each and every one of ya's to know just how much I love and appreciate ya. Through the years, I've laughed with ya, cried with ya, butted heads and made up with ya, and even had to watch while the Grim Reaper took a few of you from my life, but never my heart. After all of that, we're still friends, and I still love ya, and I hope we can be friends to the end.
> I don't mean love like you sick bastards think, either. I mean love as in I wanna climb in yer sleeping bag and snuggle with ya.
> And on that note, here's something to take you to sleepyland.




It's morning Hippie  Your loved back.  We all should go camping.  yeha  Morning all


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well Brothers and Sisters, it's time for this old Hippie to call it a night. I want each and every one of ya's to know just how much I love and appreciate ya. Through the years, I've laughed with ya, cried with ya, butted heads and made up with ya, and even had to watch while the Grim Reaper took a few of you from my life, but never my heart. After all of that, we're still friends, and I still love ya, and I hope we can be friends to the end.
> I don't mean love like you sick bastards think, either. I mean love as in I wanna climb in yer sleeping bag and snuggle with ya.
> And on that note, here's something to take you to sleepyland.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters! Yet another gorgeous day here starting at 63F and 84% RH, 3 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 89F.

I finished hanging the motion light in the rear courtyard after numerous extra steps. Besides repeatedly dropping tools and screws, et al, while standing on the ladder outside, the attic space inside was so hot that my clothes were soaked by the time I finished.

Alas the original electrician ran Romex through a section of EMT, which I had to pull and replace with four wires and then add flex from the EMT stub to the junction box. It was also a tight tedious fit reaching and pulling the new wires turned out to be an exercise taking multiple tries moving from ladder to atic and back. By the time I finished, I felt rode hard and put away wet.

Dinner last night at a river side restaurant outside Troutdale. Lovely setting, good company, and good food, but sadly something didn't agree with my lower tract and I ended up with diahrea afterwards. Not E-Coli because the problem went away once I had voided, but still not the evening I had planned. Too much iced tea as well, because I slept poorly, so predicting naps today.

I got too busy and forgot about distillation, so am finishing the last run this morning and plan to take the day off.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well Brothers and Sisters, it's time for this old Hippie to call it a night. I want each and every one of ya's to know just how much I love and appreciate ya. Through the years, I've laughed with ya, cried with ya, butted heads and made up with ya, and even had to watch while the Grim Reaper took a few of you from my life, but never my heart. After all of that, we're still friends, and I still love ya, and I hope we can be friends to the end.
> I don't mean love like you sick bastards think, either. I mean love as in I wanna climb in yer sleeping bag and snuggle with ya.
> And on that note, here's something to take you to sleepyland.






if I am ever in your neighborhood it would be an honor to sit down and spark one up with you


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

we got lucky and scored a couple boxes of Palisade peaches

so today we are gonna can some


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we got lucky and scored a couple boxes of Palisade peaches
> 
> so today we are gonna can some
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well Brothers and Sisters, it's time for this old Hippie to call it a night. I want each and every one of ya's to know just how much I love and appreciate ya. Through the years, I've laughed with ya, cried with ya, butted heads and made up with ya, and even had to watch while the Grim Reaper took a few of you from my life, but never my heart. After all of that, we're still friends, and I still love ya, and I hope we can be friends to the end.
> I don't mean love like you sick bastards think, either. I mean love as in I wanna climb in yer sleeping bag and snuggle with ya.
> And on that note, here's something to take you to sleepyland.



Bastard. Ya should have told me that before we went camping. Got drunk and you said i slipped and fell down,, now my ass hurts all the time,,,and i dont remember falling.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

New Fabric pots.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Congratulations, good luck, and good job brother!  You earned it!
> 
> Goooode morning all!! Yet another gorgeous day here starting at 63F with 84% RH, 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 89F.
> 
> ...


I love bending emt. I miss it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 25, 2022)

Does anyone have an opinion on spinosad?  I think someone recommended it to me a couple months ago and was just wondering how well it works and just an overall opinion.  Aphids are my nemesis.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> I hope the gals you are posting photos of live in a warm climate.   And some of their outfits!  Wow, with on yard of lycra (that stretchy bathing suit fabric) I could make a fortune since each of many of the outfits have about 10 square inches of total fabric and some elastic strings.     And I bet cost a lot more than a regular bathing suit from the old fashioned days.
> 
> I actually did have a sewing friend that sewed for strippers.   It was a challenge to make different outfits and apply embellishments in strategic places.   And she could charge a quiet a bit  of money.


I cant sew but for strippers I am available to do a one on one measure and I work cheap....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I cant sew but for strippers I am available to do a one on one measure and I work cheap....


I got ya beat, I believe in the barter system theses days


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastard. Ya should have told me that before we went camping. Got drunk and you said i slipped and fell down,, now my ass hurts all the time,,,and i dont remember falling.


Serves ya right for sneaking into my garden and giving my pumpkin monkey pox.


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love bending emt. I miss it


I've been bending emt for the last week now...the grow is taking on a professional vibe, I just adore tall ceilings...for the first time in my 23 years growing I've got wall mounted oscillating fans, boy do they make a difference...


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

you guys are to funny.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

That's weird. I swear I put the pumpkin pic in earlier, but I had to go back and add it. Gnarly looking critter.


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been bending emt for the last week now...the grow is taking on a professional vibe, I just adore tall ceilings...for the first time in my 23 years growing I've got wall mounted oscillating fans, boy do they make a difference...



Do you have any Sativa's growing in your grow room with those tall ceilings.  I have to figure my grow room outside for next year.  I'll be ready for all the dampest from the rain.  I lost a lot from bud rot.


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2022)

no I do not ness, I've not grown sativas for ages...I don't have the patience for plants that take 14 or more weeks to mature...I rarely smoke before bedtime nowadays, sativas don't work well for sleep...I do enjoy my acapulco gold vape pen, mebbe I should rethink that...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Yep,,,Indica or Indica leaning is what I prefer.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Me 3


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Maryjane don’t care what’s in the joint. She will smoke anything 




She has glaucoma


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been bending emt for the last week now...the grow is taking on a professional vibe, I just adore tall ceilings...for the first time in my 23 years growing I've got wall mounted oscillating fans, boy do they make a difference...


in the grow i was involved in we had 2 wall mount i think air king not sure bought from grainger and they never were turned off. They worked the best but shit the  bed if i remember right in 4 or 5 years
your ceiling Height is to die for u lucky !!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Do you have any Sativa's growing in your grow room with those tall ceilings.  I have to figure my grow room outside for next year.  I'll be ready for all the dampest from the rain.  I lost a lot from bud rot.


I too deal with mold.  Probably the biggest issue...umm..I guess there's lots of biggest issues but mold will wipe out your whole garden in one day.  I just recieved my tarp that I'm putting up for that reason.  It's 20 by 25ft, clear and tear proof. Another thing I'm trying new this year is a shade cloth.  The end of September still has hot ass days and I've read developed buds lose terpenes when temps get to high.  I remember going into my garden many times on hot days and it just wreaks of dank. I imagine that's the terps saying bye bye.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

hmmm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on spinosad?  I think someone recommended it to me a couple months ago and was just wondering how well it works and just an overall opinion.  Aphids are my nemesis.


I’ve used both Spinasod and lost coast plant therapy with good luck Outside as well as in my tent


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on spinosad?  I think someone recommended it to me a couple months ago and was just wondering how well it works and just an overall opinion.  Aphids are my nemesis.




good stuff , use early , don’t wait until,you have an infest 

Monterey Bt with Spinosad for the win


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 25, 2022)

nice pic


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good stuff , use early , don’t wait until,you have an infest
> 
> Monterey Bt with Spinosad for the win


Thank you all.  Can it still be used during flower?


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2022)

can you, yes...should you, no...you smoke it when you spray flowers with it...to each their own...out of desperation many folks do but I'd prefer not to smoke chemicals when I smoke...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love bending emt. I miss it



I bend up to 3/4" but don't do it often enough to get good at it.  As a facilities engineer, I was impressed by the professionals who could not only make all the convoluted bends, but they could lay rows parallel throughout the convoluted bends.



DavidfromMichigan said:


> I too deal with mold.  Probably the biggest issue...umm..I guess there's lots of biggest issues but mold will wipe out your whole garden in one day.  I just recieved my tarp that I'm putting up for that reason.  It's 20 by 25ft, clear and tear proof. Another thing I'm trying new this year is a shade cloth.  The end of September still has hot ass days and I've read developed buds lose terpenes when temps get to high.  I remember going into my garden many times on hot days and it just wreaks of dank. I imagine that's the terps saying bye bye.


We fight powdery mildew and botrytis here and found the solution to be a dehumidifier and wall mounted oscillating fans that constantly keep every leaf shaking.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yep, I'm out, too. 

At the risk of catching my third stalking charge this month, I'll leave my fellow castaways with this little song, directly from my heart to you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> can you, yes...should you, no...you smoke it when you spray flowers with it...to each their own...out of desperation many folks do but I'd prefer not to smoke chemicals when I smoke...


Totally agree. If my Water, Alcohol and soap mix won't work I will chop their ass. No pesticides touch my plants period. But to each his own. I have never lost a plant to bugs. I see them they get their ass soaked with my mixture. Has always worked for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning Big. I'm about to take my shower and make coffee. See y'all later brothers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

morning WH , enjoy your day

coffee is done here , first cup of the day

we canned two boxes of peaches yesterday  (Swede did all the work , I just lift stufff)


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> in the grow i was involved in we had 2 wall mount i think air king not sure bought from grainger and they never were turned off. They worked the best but shit the  bed if i remember right in 4 or 5 years
> your ceiling Height is to die for u lucky !!


AirKing Best I ever used also, still working to today wall mount 18 in ossill/$55


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Big. I'm about to take my shower and make coffee. See y'all later brothers.


Monthly shower day?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> morning WH , enjoy your day
> 
> coffee is done here , first cup of the day
> 
> ...


Man I hope you Shined a few jars of them


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

@WeedHopper Bath Day  BUBBLE BATH


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Monthly shower day?




he is waiting in line , coffee girls,first


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he is waiting in line , coffee girls,first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Thing they get to go 1st
Never know what goo Hops will leave behind to be scraped from the tile floor


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Totally agree. If my Water, Alcohol and soap mix won't work I will chop their ass. No pesticides touch my plants period. But to each his own. I have never lost a plant to bugs. I see them they get their ass soaked with my mixture. Has always worked for me.



Hopper you said azz hehehehe.  

I need to debug the soil floor in my grow tent.   What could I use?  I'm thinking dish soap mixture.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> morning WH , enjoy your day
> 
> coffee is done here , first cup of the day
> 
> ...


Good morning big. I see a peach cobbler in your future.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters! A cloudy day here, starting at 62F and 89% RH, possible shower with 2 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 75F. Cooling the 79F house down from yesterday as we speak with windows and doors open and an upstairs fan blowing the hot air out.

Except for playing in the kitchen and cleaning up some of my mess, I took yesterday off and caught up on my napping and reading. Another hot pepper sauce arrived and I made another sample batch of apple hot sauce and am closer. It was a tasty batch but haven't figured out one of the nuisances in the sauce I am trying to emulate.

I also used Xanthan gum for the first time and turned my tasty creation into a gel with just a tad, soooo will be cutting waaay back or taking that off the list altogether.

One more light to hang, but first back to cleaning up my first two installations by stuffing the wires down into the junction boxes and putting the lids on, as well as putting in a couple anchor screws and another conduit clamp.  I have to cut one new gasket for an old pull elbow and replace the screws, which I still have to pick up.

Breakfast out at Petite Provence with Grayfox and the friend who we ate at the riverside restaurant with Wednesday. Grayfox and I both ended up with diarrhea, so am wondering if he did also and if we should contact the restaurant.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Hopper you said azz hehehehe.
> 
> I need to debug the soil floor in my grow tent.   What could I use?  I'm thinking dish soap mixture.


I thought for sure Hops was going to call me an Ass. too


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning.  Coffee


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he is waiting in line , coffee girls,first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i repeat my self but *** thats a delicious breakfast.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307188


That looks just like Mrs Pute 50 years ago.  When I had a fantasy about the perfect woman....that is what I see when I close my eyes.  Good o'l fashioned Hippie chick.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

Today's effort....still need to get carrot's beats and radishes.  Mrs Pute is picking the last of the beans.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

Guess what's for dinner.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Today's effort....still need to get carrot's beats and radishes.  Mrs Pute is picking the last of the beans.
> 
> View attachment 307195



those tomatoes look good


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

This picture was taken in 1973 before we got married.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> This picture was taken in 1973 before we got married.
> 
> View attachment 307196


She’s a real cutie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Poor girl has to put up with Pute.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Poor girl has to put up with Pute.


Yup, I was and still am a hand full.  Good thing some girls can't resist Bad Boys.   No decent girl likes the nerd that wins the spelling bee. I was in trouble all the time ......couldn't help myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Not me,,,i was never in trouble. Always been very passive. 

My Criminal Record is all a bunch of lies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307209


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

meet my new dance teacher ,I think she likes me but we both have been hurt before so we are going slow .....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not me,,,i was never in trouble. Always been very passive.
> 
> My Criminal Record is all a bunch of lies.


I tried not to get caught ....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I tried not to get caught ....


I never got caught


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Is that boo




I better hide


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

I've owned ford superdutys, all 4x4 turbo diesels exclusively since 1989, never had one miss a beat or cost me a dime in repair work...where do you get your facts from roster, comic books...


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is that boo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you're gonna call your mom now ain't ya...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> no, you're gonna call your mom now ain't ya...


I guess so, my Mom will go easy on you .


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I guess so, my Mom will go easy on you .


I got news for you roster, your mom likes it rough...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I got news for you roster, your mom likes it rough...


Hey Boo
Go Fucck yourself OK


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

I thought you were done with me , why do you keep bringing me back by baiting me with comments directed at me if you don't want me to banter back.
You are weird


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

if the comments make you feel baited you need to pull up your big boy pants and wear them...I simply said your comments made about fords were totally false...all the other drama this morning was all you roster...you need help dude, you like to lob comments but not be responsible for their content...it is you that  attempt to draw me in roster...you've found a man that is quicker and smarter than you roster, deal with it...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> if the comments make you feel baited you need to pull up your big boy pants and wear them...I simply said your comments made about fords were totally false...all the other drama this morning was all you roster...you need help dude, you like to lob comments but not be responsible for their content...it is you that  attempt to draw me in roster...you've found a man that is quicker and smarter than you roster, deal with it...


Others see right through your crap
So you knock it off. I was happy when you got mad and left me alone.
You then started with go to bed and others pokes LOL
I responded with a few funny things , so your wrong
Talk about a Mans Mother and you will get told to Fook Off every time
I just bet you enjoy thinking you can outwit a man who had half his brain scrambled and has been in recovery since.
Yep you are a Big Man   Not.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

you brought your mom into the conversation roster, I've been wrong in the past but not about you roster, you need help dude...playing the fool is one thing but being one is another...just drop it will ya...I simply replied about you being wrong about ford and you got your knickers in a knot...


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

You two fight like an old married couple.....get a room


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> you brought your mom into the conversation roster, I've been wrong in the past but not about you roster, you need help dude...playing the fool is one thing but being one is another...just drop it will ya...I simply replied about you being wrong about ford and you got your knickers in a knot...


There ya go again, the smart people here know you too well to think I am the problem. You may have more friends to cover for you.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> You two fight like an old married couple.....get a room


I afraid of what he might do to me LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

I am all good, just do not talk about anyones Mom like that
You have no idea who I am
You may very well be correct and I play The Fool for a good reason


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There ya go again, the smart people here know you too well to think I am the problem. You may have more friends to cover for you.


not more friends roster, just friends...folks I can all and talk to unlike yourself...I tried to befriend you many moons ago and you played your secret games with me, keep 'em...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

never swimming in Austraila again ,never


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> not more friends roster, just friends...folks I can all and talk to unlike yourself...I tried to befriend you many moons ago and you played your secret games with me, keep 'em...


So let me get this straight
You asked me to call you so we could be friends
Sounds suspicious to me LOL. Why could you not just be my friend without the ph call, Hummmm
Seems funny that you became cold to me after I said I could not call.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Dang I guess this is not the room to burn one. I’m throwing in some sage now. Everyone breath in and out….y’all smoke one with me and be happy. It’s relaxing time you bone heads.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

I just loaded my pipe.  I will smoke with you Subby


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Now ladies and gentleman this has been a small play performed by myself and Boo for your entertainment. There are no actual characters in this Drama just a few friends getting together to show how we must not behave in a pot forum.
I hold no harm for any living thing, Namaste...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Time for Jeopardy


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

Damn , just coughed a lung....to big of a hit.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now ladies and gentleman this has been a small play performed by myself and Boo for your entertainment. There are no actual characters in this Drama just a few friends getting together to show how we must not behave in a pot forum.
> I hold no harm for any living thing, Namaste...


I just wish you two would get along.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn , just coughed a lung....to big of a hit.


Pute
Does it not take you more than 2 hits off the pipe to get high?
I need to do a whole joint to feel it anymore


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I just wish you two would get along.


We do most times


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

867 5309


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pute
> Does it not take you more than 2 hits off the pipe to get high?
> I need to do a whole joint to feel it anymore


Two problems there.  I can't the big hits anymore.....I cough my brains out.  Even medium hits are hard to hold until there is no smoke on exhaling.  Then there is just what you said.  My body is saturated with marijuana.  That is why I sip vodka the two give me a nice mellow buzz....by the end of the night I get my money's worth though.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 867 5309


I've got your number


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Two problems there.  I can't the big hits anymore.....I cough my brains out.  Even medium hits are hard to hold until there is no smoke on exhaling.  Then there is just what you said.  My body is saturated with marijuana.  That is why I sip vodka the two give me a nice mellow buzz....by the end of the night I get my money's worth though.


I need to try that Vodka stuff


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I've got your number


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I've owned ford superdutys, all 4x4 turbo diesels exclusively since 1989, never had one miss a beat or cost me a dime in repair work...where do you get your facts from roster, comic books...


If I can interject without getting ensnared in any love fest, I purposely built Ford and Mopar street rods to prey on smug GM owner's. 

The only thing funnier than blowing their doors off in my turbo charged and intercooled Sunbeam Tiger with Ford 5L police interceptor, or Fox bodied 84 T Bird with a heavily massaged fuel injected 460, was doing in my Dodge B-300 van with massaged 440.   

Watching their expressions in the mirror as I tore them a new one, go from disbelief to despair, to anger when they were outclassed so badly as to look stupid.

That doesn't mean that GM doesn't make something providing more even races, but the difference is that us Ford and Chrysler aficionados are not the ones making the despairing jokes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307187


The Old Hen damn near choked me to death when I did that on a loaner 1200 Sportster. Wanted to beat my ass after we'd stopped.


pute said:


> That looks just like Mrs Pute 50 years ago.  When I had a fantasy about the perfect woman....that is what I see when I close my eyes.  Good o'l fashioned Hippie chick.


Yep, got me one. Still my sweet little hippie gal. Got a little life wear on her, but I can't see it. Her Malamute colored eyes still shine as bright as the first day I met her.


pute said:


> Today's effort....still need to get carrot's beats and radishes.  Mrs Pute is picking the last of the beans.
> 
> View attachment 307195


I had a 80'x180' all organic garden. You could have walked in a foot and brought more home. Been fallo for three years. Might just do it again next year, if I'm still kickin'.


pute said:


> This picture was taken in 1973 before we got married.


Only saw one hippie chic as pretty, and I married her.


RosterMan said:


> We do most times


And the whole forum loves it when you do. Love the both of ya's.


pute said:


> I just loaded my pipe.  I will smoke with you Subby


Pass it my way, Sub. I'm down to get down.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If I can interject without getting ensnared in any love fest, I purposely built Ford and Mopar street rods to prey on smug GM owner's.
> 
> The only thing funnier than blowing their doors off in my turbo charged and intercooled Sunbeam Tiger with 5L police interceptor, or Fox bodied 84 T Bird with a heavily massaged fuel injected 460, was doing in my Dodge B-300 van with massaged 440.
> 
> ...


Et tu, Brute? LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

One of the things that I remember from the era that those jokes came from, was that none of the vehicles were all that reliable and all required regular fiddling,


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If I can interject without getting ensnared in any love fest, I purposely built Ford and Mopar street rods to prey on smug GM owner's.
> 
> The only thing funnier than blowing their doors off in my turbo charged and intercooled Sunbeam Tiger with 5L police interceptor, or Fox bodied 84 T Bird with a heavily massaged fuel injected 460, was doing in my Dodge B-300 van with massaged 440.
> 
> ...


Only owned one Chrysler product, a Dodge half ton pickup. It was bad enough that I'll never buy another. The only Ford I ever owned ain't really a Ford. It was assembled in Turkey, body was made in Turkey, and the engine and tranny was made in Mexico under license from Mazda. Honestly a fun little buggy, and pretty Hebrew with a gallon of gas.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Et tu, Brute? LOL


Me too what?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen damn near choked me to death when I did that on a loaner 1200 Sportster. Wanted to beat my ass after we'd stopped.
> 
> Yep, got me one. Still my sweet little hippie gal. Got a little life wear on her, but I can't see it. Her Malamute colored eyes still shine as bright as the first day I met her.
> 
> ...







puff puff pass hippie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only owned one Chrysler product, a Dodge half ton pickup. It was bad enough that I'll never buy another. The only Ford I ever owned ain't really a Ford. It was assembled in Turkey, body was made in Turkey, and the engine and tranny was made in Mexico under license from Mazda. Honestly a fun little buggy, and pretty Hebrew with a gallon of gas.


I had a 74 B-100 slant six that was reliable though a joke, but my 74 B-300 was a beast requiring little in the way of repairs.  My first car was a 53 Ford Y-block, which was prone to cracked heads and had an auto tranny that was a POS.   My 53 Chevy 235 six cylinder was also prone to breakdown.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

but, have you ever had a superduty fail, if you even owned one...strongest truck I've ever had...every mfg. makes of liscences crap for profit but superdutys are an exception...how in God's name did you ever five a 5 liter motor into a tiger gray, a 289 was shoehorned between the shocks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

For what it's worth, we can thank Chrysler for hydraulic brakes and the hydromatic transmission that everyone now uses after the Chrysler patent expired.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> but, have you ever had a superduty fail, if you even owned one...strongest truck I've ever had...every mfg. makes of liscences crap for profit but superdutys are an exception...how in God's name did you ever five a 5 liter motor into a tiger gray, a 289 was shoehorned between the shocks


Nope, but I also haven't had one.  A world of difference between it and a 1/2 ton.

The 5L is the same block.  It goes from 260, to 289, to 302/5L and they are all interchangeable.  I did have to bump the tunnel a little to accept the Lakewood scatter shield, because the 302/5L are all 6 bolt, while the original 260 and the early 289's used 5 bolts to attach the bell housing.

PS: I just remembered that I had to use a 302 water pump.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

An interesting story about where I got the 5L Police Interceptor, and that is that the county mountie police car it was in got a call that some horses were loose on some country road and in responding with alacrity, the officer came charging around a corner at high speed and nailed one of the horses.

I bought the engine while it was still in the car, which had a large bowl-shaped depression where the driver sat, shaped like it was hit by a cannon ball the size of a dead horses ass.

The front seat was pushed into the back bench and while the officer survived, he lost so much brain matter that when he returned to work a couple years later, it was as a front desk greeter.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

agreed, 1/2 tons are for moms and weekend warriors...they do a fine job for around the house and lumber yard trips but noting compares to the grunt of the hd work truck...funny, I don't see too many chevy hd trucks, seems most of the guys like GM...ram has lost most of their credibility since becoming Fiat owned...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang I guess this is not the room to burn one. I’m throwing in some sage now. Everyone breath in and out….y’all smoke one with me and be happy. It’s relaxing time you bone heads.


Bone Head ! I resemble that remark ......!


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

sorry for upsetting anyone, roster and I have a dysfunctional relationship and I got a bit out there for most of us...I will endeavour to keep my feelings to pm's...


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

boo said:


> sorry for upsetting anyone, roster and I have a dysfunctional relationship and I got a bit out there for most of us...I will endeavour to keep my feelings to pm's...


Now I can go to bed.....ha ha


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Me, too. Beer, bowls, pizza, and a great evening shared with my bride and some quality friends made for a wonderful Friday.  Just enough time left to wish my shipmates a good night and pass around a few smiles and hugs. Always remember........


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2022)

33 Staples removed, never twitched... hehe.  I now have butterfly strips for 2wks so scar will finish healing, and
then I can go swimming again and get back on the exercise wheel so to speak.  meanwhile, I'll do my assigned exercises from my home PT guy who has released me now.  

So, my Dr comes in, says, lets see ya walk.  he is so pissed at the Dr who #1 gave me bad advice to take the pain as long as I can to avoid surgery, screwing my hips up so bad my Dr's never seen 2 so bad...   and the  other Dr #2 who refused to do surgery due to my weight..

But, all is working out fine for me I'd say.  On the spot that day he scheduled my surgery for October 14th, Friday again.. and this time I'll be sneaking my sleeping pills in.. lol


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 27, 2022)

boo said:


> agreed, 1/2 tons are for moms and weekend warriors...they do a fine job for around the house and lumber yard trips but noting compares to the grunt of the hd work truck...funny, I don't see too many chevy hd trucks, seems most of the guys like GM...ram has lost most of their credibility since becoming Fiat owned...


Lot of differences between a Dodge B-100 1/2 ton van and a B-300 1 ton too.  Heavier suspension, axles, brakes, rear end.  A truck rather than a car with a pickup bed.  


Carty said:


> 33 Staples removed, never twitched... hehe.  I now have butterfly strips for 2wks so scar will finish healing, and
> then I can go swimming again and get back on the exercise wheel so to speak.  meanwhile, I'll do my assigned exercises from my home PT guy who has released me now.
> 
> So, my Dr comes in, says, lets see ya walk.  he is so pissed at the Dr who #1 gave me bad advice to take the pain as long as I can to avoid surgery, screwing my hips up so bad my Dr's never seen 2 so bad...   and the  other Dr #2 who refused to do surgery due to my weight..
> ...


Good man!  You go brother!  On doctor's orders, I held off too long on my left knee too, which wrecked my right knee as well.

Yet another lovely Satyrday in PNW Paradise starting at 63F and 74% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 72F.






Breakfast out at our favorite French restaurant was a disappointment because they had a limited new menu and all new staff following Covid, who were pretty green and poorly trained.  Hoping they get their act together soon.

I cleaned up my two previous electrical installs and put the covers on the junction boxes, before moving on to my EHEW save the Elephant project and Medusa.  

I finally got hooked up with someone living in the South African bush to get practical information from on elephants.  Interestingly, while we are trying to save every last one and are concerned about extinction, his biggest concern was that elephant birthrates weren't managed, and the population was increasing near their sugar cane fields.  Maybe a relocation program.

I caught up on Medusa correspondence and await responses from other team members, which I will hopefully get today.

I finished my distillation run, which produced a lower-than-normal yield, because my PH meter wasn't operating properly, and I ran the PH at 5 instead of the optimal 6.  Still produced around a gallon of 130 proof, from a gallon of 190 proof potential.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm not so sure Roster.
I was really nice to both judges that put me in Prison. Wore a suit,said yes sir and no sir,,had a big smile,,and pow,,right in the kisser is all I got .


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not so sure Roster.
> I was really nice to both judges that put me in Prison.


Yes but look how well you turned out.
The system seems to have worked for you. wonder what you would have become if not stopped in time ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Well that is true. I came out a better man and right back to the Outlaws. Had learned my lesson. Never trust a lawyer


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well that is true. I came out a better man and right back to the Outlaws. Had learned my lesson. Never trust a lawyer


So Lesson Learned


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well that is true. I came out a better man and right back to the Outlaws. Had learned my lesson. Never trust a lawyer


Such a deal
Have we got a deal for you LOL
Bastards


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

The Justice system sucs
If they want you for a crime all it takes is a fee words of creative writing and some cuffs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Morning brother Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning brother Big.



you off today Amigo?..

I wish I was off today……I haven’t had a day off for 13 years…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes sir. I hardly ever work on a weekend. I do take calls, I just don't go out to the job sites unless I have too.
Now as for as setting my ass in the house,,,nope I'll be mowing the yard today and tending my garden and doing honey do's.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

sounds like the American Dream…..all you need to do to make the day complete is to go shopping…..


question for the Group………I need to start ordering my coffee online because I have to drive 50 or 120 miles round trip to buy my coffee..120 miles to Safeway

anyone order coffee online ?

where?

what kind of coffee?

thanks


(I can’t get no help from the coffee shoppe girls)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Damnit Big. My mind went blank for a minute.

I'm thinking about ordering the My Pillow guys Coffee. They say its fking Awesome. Not cheap but it's top shelf.
Love that fking guy. He is a true Patriot.
He has a store now with all kinds of stuff made in America.
That fking pillow is great. I sleep on one every night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

MyCoffee
					

Please allow two weeks for delivery of MyCoffee Pods.




					mystore.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnit Big. My mind went blank for a minute.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering the My Pillow guys Coffee. They say its fking Awesome. Not cheap but it's top shelf.




isn’t it difficult for a blank mind to go blank?…jk jk j

yeah , we have bought a truckload of stuff from My Pillow , slippers , linens , towels , and pillows!

yeah , I seen where he has some coffee……

you buy some and let us all know how it tastes

anyone use Kahula or Irish Cream in their coffee?

I like my wimmin’ just like my coffee…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnit Big. My mind went blank for a minute.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering the My Pillow guys Coffee. They say its fking Awesome. Not cheap but it's top shelf.





here , this will help you get your mind right…






WARNING WARNING!
EYEBLEACH!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Fker,,now even my coffee taste bad


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fker,,now even my coffee taste bad





Hoppers Home Remedy for whatever ails ya!


----------



## ness (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> This picture was taken in 1973 before we got married.
> 
> View attachment 307196


Beautiful memory nice picture.
Hippie time.  I remember.  Hip huggers, bell bottoms. They were the in thing.  The change the kids took.  What will the future hole.   Let's party a while.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks Big. Finally got my taste back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Big. Finally got my taste back.




gotta keep the moral of the troops up , just doing my small part


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^doesnt she look a little skinny?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^doesnt she look a little skinny?


Not to me.  I am off to the local sports bar to watch a football game with my SIL.  Nebraska/Northwestern.  Son in Law is from Nebraska and a die hard fan.  Later.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like the American Dream…..all you need to do to make the day complete is to go shopping…..
> 
> 
> question for the Group………I need to start ordering my coffee online because I have to drive 50 or 120 miles round trip to buy my coffee..120 miles to Safeway
> ...


for  those girls i would consider a second breakfast ....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Hoppers Home Remedy for whatever ails ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel so much better! and will feel even better when i am by myself .....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not so sure Roster.
> I was really nice to both judges that put me in Prison. Wore a suit,said yes sir and no sir,,had a big smile,,and pow,,right in the kisser is all I got .


Pretty hard on Jaywalkers in your state, ain't they?


WeedHopper said:


> Fker,,now even my coffee taste bad


Coffee? I got to re-taste last night's pizza!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

Three guys were hiking in Australia and come across a pasture and found a sheep caught up on a fence with its ass in the air.
The first one said Boy I wish that was Claudia Schiffer  ,the second one said Boy I wish that was Taylor Swift
The third one said Boy I wish I was alone ....


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

Back from the sports bar.....flying low.  Now gotta get cleaned up to go out to dinner.....jeez.....can I take time for a smoke break......


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the sports bar.....flying low.  Now gotta get cleaned up to go out to dinner.....jeez.....can I take time for a smoke break......





bragging or complaining?

they closed the last bar in this town 15 yrs ago and the liquor store closed 4 yrs ago and the grocery store closed 4 months ago

i guess the post office is next


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the sports bar.....flying low.  Now gotta get cleaned up to go out to dinner.....jeez.....can I take time for a smoke break......


When that happens I go to the bathroom for 10 minutes


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

love to see this installed in NY city


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bragging or complaining?
> 
> they closed the last bar in this town 15 yrs ago and the liquor store closed 4 yrs ago and the grocery store closed 4 months ago
> 
> i guess the post office is next


Yes but the view…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but the view…





like this morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

This site is 40 miles south of us……











						Sand Creek Massacre National Historic Site (U.S. National Park Service)
					






					www.nps.gov


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

Didn't get s-hit don but sure had fun today.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bragging or complaining?
> 
> they closed the last bar in this town 15 yrs ago and the liquor store closed 4 yrs ago and the grocery store closed 4 months ago
> 
> i guess the post office is next


Gonna drive down Colfax now....senior discount tonight.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna drive down Colfax now....senior discount tonight.


Do they work on speculation? Just asking for a friend.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Well Islanders, I'm calling it a day. Everybody take a deep breath and reach around and pat yourselves on the back; We lived through another day. Hug the ones ya love and know that tomorrow is gonna be a bright, bright sunshiny day.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gotta keep the moral of the troops up , just doing my small part
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needs some curves and handles to skin and bones for me


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do they work on speculation? Just asking for a friend.....


Is your friend old enough to be speculating on the success of an arousal?

Goooode morning brothers and sister women!  Just one gorgeous day in Paradise after the other, starting at 56F with 84% RH, 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 78F.

Some quality time working on the Medusa and EHEW elephant projects, followed by masterfully recaulking the downstairs bathtub cultivated marble surround.

I also whomped up two more batches of apple hot sauce, both tasty, but neither of which exactly matches the taste of the commercial product that I am trying to emulate, sooooo more experiments needed.............  One flavor is not on the ingredient list and which I have yet to identify, even with professional help.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Little history this morning  and Good Morning Kids!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 28, 2022)

Morning Islanders have a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2022)

Hugz all around!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Islanders have a relaxing Sunday.


Good Morning to you Dear  ! How are you feeling ?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Truth be told I never noticed that 2 gang socket on the floor


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307345
> 
> Truth be told I never noticed that 2 gang socket on the floor


Is that a blowup?


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Morning, just moved two plants into 48 hrs of total darkness.  That leaves my flower room totally empty for the first time in years.  I am gonna take advantage of this and totally take everything apart and totally clean the room.  

I also am brewing beneficial tea for the veg room.  Later today I have 3 ladies ready to go into flower.  Excited to get GMO'S Donkey **** in flower.  

That will keep me hopping much of the day.

A bit of coffee before getting to work.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Is that a blowup?


Looks like a Silicon sex doll to me also
Joe how  do you like her, hard to keep clean?
Does she have the removable parts to keep it sanitary between uses?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Looks like a Silicon sex doll to me also
> Joe how  do you like her, hard to keep clean?
> Does she have the removable parts to keep it sanitary between uses?


Everything I own i throw into the dishwasher .
If it dont go into a dishwasher i dont own it !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Everything I own i throw into the dishwasher .
> If it dont go into a dishwasher i dont own it !


And she dont talk back


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And she dont talk back


very  true ,not so bad now i can"t hear  shit anymore !


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't cost much to keep her to.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Is that a blowup?


Who would care ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Hot watermelon is cheaper.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't cost much to keep her to.


a added  bonus


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hot watermelon is cheaper.


a ripe cantaloup as well and easier to handle ( so im told !!lol)


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a ripe cantaloup as well and easier to handle ( so im told !!lol)


enjoy seeing it pop out the other side too


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> enjoy seeing it pop out the other side too


naa Brother I am 1/2 italian and i have the italian curse


----------



## stain (Aug 28, 2022)

Got screwed twice this morning by the weather modification. 

One, just sprinkles this morning. 

Two, whatever they're spraying has my nose on strike. So plugged up I can't even pick it... This only happens when it rains. There is something in the rain!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, just moved two plants into 48 hrs of total darkness.  That leaves my flower room totally empty for the first time in years.  I am gonna take advantage of this and totally take everything apart and totally clean the room.
> 
> I also am brewing beneficial tea for the veg room.  Later today I have 3 ladies ready to go into flower.  Excited to get GMO'S Donkey **** in flower.
> 
> ...


I said it before:  Feckin' beaver. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

mornin walt...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Anybody ever heard of Electro-Culture farming?
Pretty fking interesting.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin walt...



Howdy, ya handsome devil.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

Jeez...  I just did a fargin timeline.  The equal span of my life.  Here it is in graphic. 

1856------------------------------------1940----------------------------------------2022

Holy shit. 

FIVE Years *Prior* To The Start Of The Civil War

I think I'd better get a quick bag of Boo's Finest and play Tripeaks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Is your friend old enough to be speculating on the success of an arousal?


Ain't we all?


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hugz all around!


Happily accepted and returned with gusto!


pute said:


> Don't cost much to keep her to.


Even when you factor in the Vulcanizing kit.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Flower room totally taken apart.  I burnt my arm on the concentrated hydrogen peroxide.  That shit is nasty.  Accidentally rubbed my arm against the side of the tent while cleaning it.  Five minutes later I notice my arm was tingeing.    Putting everything back together.  Had to wash the sock that goes over my charcoal filter.  It looked clean but......no!  Will have everything back together in a few minutes. 

Tea is almost done brewing and then there is that.......feed the roots in veg......






So clean you could eat dinner off the floor....ha ha!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Yep, the stuff'll burn ya, for sure. Hope you had on goggles. Just a tiny droplet in yer eyeball will make you see light and dark only for the rest of your days. Frost a cornea in a heartbeat.
I'm not a safety freak, but I bought gallon jugs of the 35% stuff to cut with distilled water to use in my hydro garden, and I always used goggles 'til I got it tamed down to 6%.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Never worn goggles but I should.  Everything back together and 3 new ladies just move in on me.  Donkey ****, D-99 (Donkey Piss) and Gold Digger......I must have a feddish  with Donkeys......

Gotta go make food. Picks coming.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Three new babies just flipped into the clean flower tent.  The Donkey D-ick that GMO gave me is one of the strongest sativas I have see in awhile.  She is probably gonna grow through the top of my tent.  Fan leaves are huge.

Just have 3 in the flower tent for now will fire up the other light shortly.  Been down to one light all summer as I wanted to take more time to work outside this year. As Soon as the Frost Hammer, Snocaine and Triangele Kush get big enough I will flip them.  The Snow Caine and Triangle Kush were gifted from Boo.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All hail the Sol Rex and a lovely morning to ya'll!  62F @ 93% RH, cloudy with 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 84F.
> 
> The line for the Cannabis shindig was a block and a half long, so we found a sidewalk cafe and had coffee while watching the pretty ladies walk by until the line cleared.  The shindig itself proved to be a bust, but you don't know until you check and the girl watching was sure exhilarating with all the spandex and perky nips showing..............
> 
> The 5 gal wash has stopped bubbling, so looks like I will be vacuum distilling off some 130 proof today.


mine finished.  Ran off just over 3/4 gallon, 140+, 130, 120 100 stop. threw out first 150ml, put new water, more sugar replaced spent corn and 1 1/4 gallon backset and its already bubbling away.  Will dump all I got today back in with next go.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Mr. John Wick

He was abandoned by his father at 3 years old and grew up with 3 different stepfathers. He is dyslexic. His dream of becoming a hockey player was shattered by a serious accident. His daughter died at birth. His wife died in a car accident. His best friend, River Phoenix, died of an overdose. His sister has leukemia.

And with everything that has happened, Keanu Reeves never misses an opportunity to help people in need. When he was filming the movie "The Lake House," he overheard the conversation of two costume assistants; One cried because he would lose his house if he did not pay $ 20,000 and on the same day Keanu deposited the necessary amount in the woman's bank account; He also donated stratospheric sums to hospitals.

In 2010, on his birthday, Keanu walked into a bakery and bought a brioche with a single candle, ate it in front of the bakery, and offered coffee to people who stopped to talk to him.

After winning astronomical sums for the Matrix trilogy, the actor donated more than $ 50 million to the staff who handled the costumes and special effects - the true heroes of the trilogy, as he called them.

He also gave a Harley-Davidson to each of the stunt doubles. A total expense of several million dollars. And for many successful films, he has even given up 90% of his salary to allow the production to hire other stars.

In 1997 some paparazzi found him walking one morning in the company of a homeless man in Los Angeles, listening to him and sharing his life for a few hours.

Most stars when they make a charitable gesture they declare it to all the media. He has never claimed to be doing charity, he simply does it as a matter of moral principles and not to look better in the eyes of others.

This man could buy everything, and instead every day he gets up and chooses one thing that cannot be bought: Be a good person.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Three new babies just flipped into the clean flower tent.  The Donkey D-ick that GMO gave me is one of the strongest sativas I have see in awhile.  She is probably gonna grow through the top of my tent.  Fan leaves are huge.
> 
> Just have 3 in the flower tent for now will fire up the other light shortly.  Been down to one light all summer as I wanted to take more time to work outside this year. As Soon as the Frost Hammer, Snocaine and Triangele Kush get big enough I will flip them.  The Snow Caine and Triangle Kush were gifted from Boo.
> 
> View attachment 307369


That snowcaine is crazy fast.  Flipped at 4 weeks and that included a top snipping.  At 8 weeks they are budding to beat the band. And I mean 8 weeks from popping above ground. Heavenly stink.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Mr. John Wick
> 
> He was abandoned by his father at 3 years old and grew up with 3 different stepfathers. He is dyslexic. His dream of becoming a hockey player was shattered by a serious accident. His daughter died at birth. His wife died in a car accident. His best friend, River Phoenix, died of an overdose. His sister has leukemia.
> 
> ...


All that, and John Wick too!!!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Wow, respect given.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> She is most definitely real.  Just imagine that exact color fur.


don't pet that fur the wrong way now!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307105


chrysler plymouth dodge auto transmission controls.....My dad always bought cars with that old set up. I think it stopped, the '69 300 had it on the column I believe.



Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That snowcaine is crazy fast.  Flipped at 4 weeks and that included a top snipping.  At 8 weeks they are budding to beat the band. And I mean 8 weeks from popping above ground. Heavenly stink.
> 
> Bubba


goood to hear just got 6 !


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307210


Fix Or Repair Daily.  Found On Road Dead. and so on.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily.  Found On Road Dead. and so on.
> 
> Bubba


First On Race Day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

No that's a Chevy. Ford is usually in the wall.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If I can interject without getting ensnared in any love fest, I purposely built Ford and Mopar street rods to prey on smug GM owner's.
> 
> The only thing funnier than blowing their doors off in my turbo charged and intercooled Sunbeam Tiger with Ford 5L police interceptor, or Fox bodied 84 T Bird with a heavily massaged fuel injected 460, was doing in my Dodge B-300 van with massaged 440.
> 
> ...


I built many 440 chrysler motors, easiest way to get a dependable 11 second car I found.  For money (and more speed) I ran my GM.  Never taught any lessons by those cars Im afraid. certainly not a van! Only chysler that beat me regularly was a 69 road runner with 426 hemi.  It was full race, acid dipped body panels the works, set up for 1/8th mile strip. 
the hemis were brutal. The rest, 67 camaro with stroker 331 walked away most nights.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First On Race Day.


While I am sure they exist, I was never beaten by a ford.  Most were running Chevy or Chrysler where I was.  Actually, while not much of a US car fan these days, Ford likely makes the best domestic car reliability wise, at least in my opinion.

How can one not like the newer Mustangs?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of the things that I remember from the era that those jokes came from, was that none of the vehicles were all that reliable and all required regular fiddling,


That, and at 100,000 miles it was game over! Rebuild time!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> naa Brother I am 1/2 italian and i have the italian curse


Huh what's the Italian curse??? Ohhh smh had to read the cantaloupe post for that to make since Roster wishes he could go threw a grapefruit lmao I never heard of that curse before.... But I know Italians have a real bad mean streak and it's not to be played with!! I'm 1/2th German or more sooo only curse we have is being too smart and Hitler ** but like it's my fault? lol NO! Blame the doctors injecting speed into his veins for days lmao


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Huh what's the Italian curse??? Ohhh smh had to read the cantaloupe post for that to make since Roster wishes he could go threw a grapefruit lmao I never heard of that curse before.... But I know Italians have a real bad mean streak and it's not to be played with!! I'm 1/2th German or more sooo only curse we have is being too smart and Hitler ** but like it's my fault? lol NO! Blame the doctors injecting speed into his veins for days lmao


The Italian curse is like the Irish curse but smaller .....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> All that, and John Wick too!!!
> 
> Bubba


I heard somewhere he was also a electrician ....a reliable source


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

The Chevy 350 motor sucks!!! I'll take theat Cleveland 351 Windsor over a 350 all day. Stroke a 350 then a 351 and your figure out who makes the better motor....That 454 was Chevys only win but that's because of the price the 460 is stronger just so much more expensive than the Chevy..... Getting sidetracked... Don't get me started on motors lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

I never was much of a motorhead. I was a 16 year old kid, driving around in a car that your mother's would like, with stock hubcaps and muffler. When you're selling weed and street drugs in school, you really don't want to be noticed.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I never was much of a motorhead. I was a 16 year old kid, driving around in a car that your mother's would like, with stock hubcaps and muffler. When you're selling weed and street drugs in school, you really don't want to be noticed.


Well it ran in my family. I was turning wrenches before I ever went to school. My pops passed me the addiction trait and the need for speed! He used to race Nitro methane Harleys if you have saw them it's nuts a 2 cylinder motor making a bike go 200+ in a quarter mile smh


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Never will I forget watching my pops going down the strip on fire never letting off the gas smh wish I still had that old VHS tape of that race he didn't even know that the whole bike was on fire until afterwards lmao


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Not me ! I was happy to go every where unnoticed under the radar. I was a pot smoker and back then you got into trouble.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not me ! I was happy to go every where unnoticed under the radar. I was a pot smoker and back then you got into trouble.


Oh yea I know that that was his high tho my mom made him stay off the booze and other stuff after kid #5 lol so I guess I get it


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Nothing I like better than a little lovin and a little snack .....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Huh what's the Italian curse??? Ohhh smh had to read the cantaloupe post for that to make since Roster wishes he could go threw a grapefruit lmao I never heard of that curse before.... But I know Italians have a real bad mean streak and it's not to be played with!! I'm 1/2th German or more sooo only curse we have is being too smart and Hitler ** but like it's my fault? lol NO! Blame the doctors injecting speed into his veins for days lmao


I got your Grapefruit right here


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I got your Grapefruit right here
> View attachment 307379


Damm..... I'll stick with the cantaloupe


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

I like staying incognito too!! But if I'm gonna go jump on my bike I'm not stopping anyway if a cop wants to be a a$shole and pull me over!! Cop cars are fast but will never keep up with a street bike if you know how to cut corners knee dragging


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Knuckle dragging Ape Man for hire


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

@RosterMan beating the feet joke to death there Bud  maybe not take things so seriously because I am so sorry if the grapefruit joke hit a limp noodle lol


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> @RosterMan beating the feet joke to death there Bud  maybe not take things so seriously because I am so sorry if the grapefruit joke hit a limp noodle lol


Its never done that before you tried to blow me buddy


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Knuckle dragger sure sure funny... What's the average diameter of a grapefruit google???


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

You really wanna go there ?


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You really wanna go there ?


I've gotta tell you there Mr Roster. You can dish it out and all but you sure can't handle it getting thrown back at ya


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

You kids get along. Don't make me take my belt off 'cause my pants will fall down and I'd get embarrassed.  
You'd get a good laugh out of it, though!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

And buddy don't you ever say I tried to blow .... again because trust me the blow your thinking of isn't what I'm thinking about.... We would be having a BBQ!! If you think I'm one to joke about blowing.... But you know I'm just joking chicken fucker


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

@RosterMan hey bud you know I'm just Fu<king with you bud


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

How about we don't fk with each other and try something different for a change.
I always tell ppl who I work with to never ever fk with me by poking or talking to much shit and we will get along fine. 
What happens when ppl do that is,,sooner or later someone is not in the God damn mood and it turns ugly when it didn't have too.
KB doesn't want to be fked with about his feet so maybe we should let that go.
Let's just have some fun without fking around so much.
And I'm not picking on anybody. Pease


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Oh I honestly don't really care Hop it doesn't matter to me my Flintstone feet will keep on keeping on. Just proving a point real quick


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

But I'm going to jump off and go water my pepper plants there starting to wilt


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

Just catching up. Glad I missed all that puff puff pass


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just catching up. Glad I missed all that puff puff pass


Gotta be something in the air. Maybe Patwi was right about those chemtrails?


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

I think roster has a foot fetish and KB is about over it...you're right hippie, them chem trails are seriously killing us...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I think roster has a foot fetish and KB is about over it...you're right hippie, them chem trails are seriously killing us...


No the dickhead was telling me to **** k a grapefruit so screw him him
I signed on to find the guy saying sheit about me 
Nice try


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

lighten up dude, you seem to be looking for a fight...if you back off with the foot insults mebbe there wouldn't be so much friction...
what does nice try imply roster, I'm simply making an observation...you threatened to leave yesterday, mebbe take a few days to sort it out...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> lighten up dude, you seem to be looking for a fight...if you back off with the foot insults mebbe there wouldn't be so much friction...
> what does nice try imply roster, I'm simply making an observation...you threatened to leave yesterday, mebbe take a few days to sort it out...


Hey buddy why don;t you mind your own business are you a Mod now?
Make an Observation without making a public statement Huh?
I ask if you would be happy if I left not that I was going to.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

If I knew this was going to cause trouble I would have never brought up fruit .....


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey buddy why don;t you mind your own business are you a Mod now?
> Make an Observation without making a public statement Huh?
> I ask if you would be happy if I left not that I was going to.


if I was a mod you'd have time out but that's not the case...if you'd like me to post the message you sent me to refresh your memory you said "I'm gonna leave now"...my observations tell me you're melting down...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Look at this little bastard ! he is not even Italian....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> if I was a mod you'd have time out but that's not the case...if you'd like me to post the message you sent me to refresh your memory you said "I'm gonna leave now"...my observations tell me you're melting down...


Boo It is obvious that you are trying to add fuel to the fire because I would not be your friend, please leave me out of your postings and like you said we were done so please stop talking to me unless you want to be a friend.
I understand you are most likely holding a grudge again me and you are taking shots while you can to make yourself look good and make me the bad guy.


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

I don't need to take shots roster, you're becoming paranoid...I have no reason to posess a grudge, I tried to befriend you many moons ago and your paranoia let me know it wasn't gonna happen...you're doing a fine job of being the jester fool you use on your avatar...why do you always wanna fight, I was just making an observation as to why KB is tired of your games and insults...you started this and now you're the victim...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't need to take shots roster, you're becoming paranoid...I have no reason to posess a grudge, I tried to befriend you many moons ago and your paranoia let me know it wasn't gonna happen...you're doing a fine job of being the jester fool you use on your avatar...why do you always wanna fight, I was just making an observation as to why KB is tired of your games and insults...you started this and now you're the victim...


Again Nice try , you are very aware of what you are doing.
Im done with you,


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

For Christ's sake, guys! Lighten up!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

calm down and have some coffee

coffee girls to the rescue!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> calm down and have some coffee
> 
> coffee girls to the rescue!
> 
> ...


Holy moly ! the last one looks like candy......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

It stops here or I will stop it myself. Let's move the fk on. Roster, KB ,,,,,you both have a god damn button to ignore each other. I suggest you both use it before I use my buttons.
Push the fking button and you won't be getting on each other's nerves or seeing post you don't like. Seriously,,let it go and move on guys.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It stops here or I will stop it myself. Let's move the fk on. Roster, KB ,,,,,you both have a god damn button to ignore each other. I suggest you both use it before I use my buttons.
> Push the fking button and you won't be getting on each other's nerves or seeing post you don't like. Seriously,,let it go and move on guys.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Fk, again. Not good for the site guys.  Roster, go to bed. Or You are gonna get a sleeping pill......stop...I mean it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Fking Stoners. 
Now,about those 4 way stop signs. They suck. I'd rather have a red light.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoners.


I thought stoners made you peaceful


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

some stoners make me crazy but dope, dope makes ya peaceful pute...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

They are supposed too. Must be a Sativa with crack.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoners.
> Now,about those 4 way stop signs. They suck. I'd rather have a red light.


Ever get so stoned you pulled up to a stop sign and sit there waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

or drive home  then forget where you are but you know very soon as you pass your road then you know it ,or smoke something new and drive somewhere and 1/2  a hour realize you should have got off


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes I have.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Ever get pulled over by a cop and realize all of a sudden you're really fked up and a severe case of paranoia sets in. Guilt is now written all over your dumbass face.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

Dang this room has been a bit crazy the last few nights I think the September man pills were shipped early. Y’all supposed to wait till the first to take them.. I’m dog sitting this dog Toby. He’s been panting now with bad anxiety for two days missing his peeps. They come home Tuesday. I slept in the living room with him last night because he was so loud. I hope we get more sleep tonight


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bragging or complaining?
> 
> they closed the last bar in this town 15 yrs ago and the liquor store closed 4 yrs ago and the grocery store closed 4 months ago
> 
> i guess the post office is next


Re you sure we're not Neighbors* bigsur*, sounds like you're talking about the Town I just moved to. If you look at all the deserted Buildings of closed stores, this was probably a happening place at one time! Now it sucks Shee-at thru cheesecloth. The 1 Grocery Store has such high prices I'll no longer shop there, instead drive 30 miles to Publix, this Town needs an Enema! Cannot find a Doctor with big enough balls to write my Scripts, they all said we're not allowed to. (A Large FBI Office is 50 miles away in Mobile), and have everyone scared Shipless. I'm having issues with remembering everything I've learned, cause I'm Severe ADHD, it's what got me Disability! No one will write my Adderal Script & I can't concentrate, think or remember a damn thing now.


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

I thought I was the only one to do stuff like get lost on the way home...it usually clicks if I sit at the intersection long enough...out here we dont see much traffic so doing stoner stuff is pretty easy...gettin old don't help...


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Ever get pulled over by a cop and realize all of a sudden you're really fked up and a severe case of paranoia sets in. Guilt is now written all over your dumbass face.


If I'm Stoned, no problem, I'm Cool, Calm & Collected, If I've been drinking...I'm going to Jail! LOL!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Re you sure we're not Neighbors* bigsur*, sounds like you're talking about the Town I just moved to. If you look at all the deserted Buildings of closed stores, this was probably a happening place at one time! Now it sucks Shee-at thru cheesecloth. The 1 Grocery Store has such high prices I'll no longer shop there, instead drive 30 miles to Publix, this Town needs an Enema! Cannot find a Doctor with big enough balls to write my Scripts, they all said we're not allowed to. (A Large FBI Office is 50 miles away in Mobile), and have everyone scared Shipless. I'm having issues with remembering everything I've learned, cause I'm Severe ADHD, it's what got me Disability! No one will write my Adderal Script & I can't concentrate, think or remember a damn thing now.




don’t get me wrong Amigo , I ain’t complaining , I like the slow pace of life around here

and I like the quietness..no loud cars wit big bass speakers  not a lot of people equals not a lot of noise

we have less that 1 person per sq mile in our county 

1750 sq miles and 1710 people


you can almost see our town at the end of the tracks


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t get me wrong Amigo , I ain’t complaining , I like the slow pace of life around here
> 
> and I like the quietness..no loud cars wit big bass speakers  not a lot of people equals not a lot of noise
> 
> ...


I have 1,700 people in the nearest 1/2 sq mile


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 28, 2022)

I've just had 7 Years to enjoy the slow pace  in Wilsonville...1 light 3 Stop Stop Signs, 1 Gas Station but was only 20 minutes from anywhere I wanted to go. Spent 7 Years looking after my folks & having my Dad treat me like She-at. Sorry, but I'm depressed as hell, which happens when I'm off my ADHD Meds. My apologies y'all, not usually like this, tired of Doctors, Medication & dealing with the Bureaucrats who control the Doctors.


pute said:


> I have 1,700 people in the nearest 1/2 sq mile


You must live in Texas, New Mexico or Arizona.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t get me wrong Amigo , I ain’t complaining , I like the slow pace of life around here
> 
> and I like the quietness..no loud cars wit big bass speakers  not a lot of people equals not a lot of noise
> 
> ...


The solitutude would be wonderful, but it looks too damn flat for my tastes and not the sea of trees I'm used to.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Well shipmates, another day gone. I must say it wasn't used to its best end. Hopefully, there's better days coming, but for the last week or so, it seems like there's been a bad moon rising. It's nothing we can't beat. If each one of us puts half as much energy being kind as we do being ornery, things'll turn around. I betcha. 

OK, I'm off my pulpit. Good night fellow Islanders.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I thought I was the only one to do stuff like get lost on the way home...it usually clicks if I sit at the intersection long enough...out here we dont see much traffic so doing stoner stuff is pretty easy...gettin old't hellp...


How you doing @boo ??? 
Who is it but @bigsur51 with the distraction of the beautiful coffee girl Nice


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 29, 2022)

Night everyone to bed I go


----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning Misfits happy Monday.  Wishing everyone a peaceful, pleasant day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoners.
> Now,about those 4 way stop signs. They suck. I'd rather have a red light.


Traffic lights CAUSE traffic jams in the dark soul of Yankeeland:  Boston.

I have been in Boston (walking!) and observed intersections where the cars all form swastikas centered under the traffic lights. 

D'ysee, as the light turns green up a block ahead, cars get to move one car-length.  So the car behind the "moving" car moves under the traffic light... and waits for the next signal. Of course, that means the car now looking at a green light cannot move... until the blocking car moves -- then he moves with gusto to a spot under the light facing 90 degrees to the previous owner.

Nobody stays back, because if they did, then the car from the side direction would _always_ move into the hole.  Total Yankee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I thought I was the only one to do stuff like get lost on the way home...it usually clicks if I sit at the intersection long enough...out here we dont see much traffic so doing stoner stuff is pretty easy...gettin old don't help...


It _can_ make a pretty lady adorable, though.  Herself was driving home from work, and while thinking of something else (or not thinking), she turned left (south) onto the highway.

When she approached the Keys... YIKES! Yes, the Floriduh Keys, she realized she had driven _thirty_ miles the wrong way on what started as a _fifteen_ miles-to-home destination (north).  This was from where she had worked for two years.

And she managed it without weed.  Amazing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The solitutude would be wonderful, but it looks too damn flat for my tastes and not the sea of trees I'm used to.


When ya gits older, "flat" becomes a very nice word.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

good morning

yeah , if ya call 4200’ elevation , I guess that what makes us the high plains , this is where we put the high in high plains


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning Ladies and Gentlemen. And I use that word gentlemen very loosely.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well shipmates, another day gone. I must say it wasn't used to its best end. Hopefully, there's better days coming, but for the last week or so, it seems like there's been a bad moon rising. It's nothing we can't beat. If each one of us puts half as much energy being kind as we do being ornery, things'll turn around. I betcha.
> 
> OK, I'm off my pulpit. Good night fellow Islanders.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits happy Monday.  Wishing everyone a peaceful, pleasant day.


Morning Ness have a sweet day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hot watermelon is cheaper.


Tighter too!


Unca Walt said:


> Jeez...  I just did a fargin timeline.  The equal span of my life.  Here it is in graphic.
> 
> 1856------------------------------------1940----------------------------------------2022
> 
> ...


Thanks for the perspective brother!  Looks like I would have been born the year before the Civil War ended.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> chrysler plymouth dodge auto transmission controls.....My dad always bought cars with that old set up. I think it stopped, the '69 300 had it on the column I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba


The 58 Edsel had push buttons in the center of the steering wheel.


Bubba said:


> I built many 440 chrysler motors, easiest way to get a dependable 11 second car I found.  For money (and more speed) I ran my GM.  Never taught any lessons by those cars Im afraid. certainly not a van! Only chysler that beat me regularly was a 69 road runner with 426 hemi.  It was full race, acid dipped body panels the works, set up for 1/8th mile strip.
> the hemis were brutal. The rest, 67 camaro with stroker 331 walked away most nights.


The 440 RB block works so well because of it its extended side rails, which stiffens the block against reverse torque.  In my opinion, the best of the best blocks to build on.

I also had good luck with the small block 360, which I put 340 2.02 intake heads on and a Thermotoilet.


Kindbud said:


> The Chevy 350 motor sucks!!! I'll take theat Cleveland 351 Windsor over a 350 all day. Stroke a 350 then a 351 and your figure out who makes the better motor....That 454 was Chevys only win but that's because of the price the 460 is stronger just so much more expensive than the Chevy..... Getting sidetracked... Don't get me started on motors lol


The Cleveland was designed as a competition engine, and they sold enough to allow them to use them in their factory race cars.  The Windsor was the fleet work horse, and a 2.02 Cleveland head would fit a Windsor block.  I didn't use the Cleveland head on my 5L Windsor to get the bigger valves, because they don't perform as well at low rpm and I was boosting the intake pressure with a turbocharger.  The Cleveland exhaust also came out in the wrong spot to fit the headers in the Tiger engine compartment.


joeb631a said:


> Holy moly ! the last one looks like candy......


The prettiest and most succulent of the lot for sure!!!


boo said:


> I thought I was the only one to do stuff like get lost on the way home...it usually clicks if I sit at the intersection long enough...out here we dont see much traffic so doing stoner stuff is pretty easy...gettin old don't help...


I've often suddenly not known where I was or where I was going and had to look for street signs to figure it out.


Hippie420 said:


> The solitutude would be wonderful, but it looks too damn flat for my tastes and not the sea of trees I'm used to.



I grew up on the lone prarie and was gob struck by the Pacific NW's mountains, clear water, and greeeeeeeen on the long way home from discharge from San Diego!!  Once I saw Paree, it was hard to stay down on the farm................................

Merry Aug 29th brothers and sisters, let the moaning begin!!

Yet another gorgeous day here starting at 62F and 79% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 87F.

Some frolicking in the gardens. I removed one of the original rose bushes present when we bought this place around 35 years ago, when it dawned on me that seldom bloomed and hadn't at all for at least the last couple of years and it is always in the way getting out of the car and plugging it in.

I also took out a couple Beefsteak tomato plants that were overwhelmed by the Morton Hybrid between them, which has crawled out of its cage and taken over the whole 8' raised bed. I've named her Audrey.................

Moving on to the kitchen, I reduced the blackberry juice that I squeezed and added some sugar, to make some tasty syrup for things like vanilla ice cream. I also reduced down a quart of black cherry juice that I picked up at the store, for the same purpose.

Today I'm headed for another attic space, albeit one I can access without crawling, to start wiring in the last motion activated security light. I also need to pick up another auxiliary drive for video storage, instead of using the cloud. My five new outdoor cameras are all up and operating, but not recording.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I've just had 7 Years to enjoy the slow pace  in Wilsonville...1 light 3 Stop Stop Signs, 1 Gas Station but was only 20 minutes from anywhere I wanted to go. Spent 7 Years looking after my folks & having my Dad treat me like She-at. Sorry, but I'm depressed as ****, which happens when I'm off my ADHD Meds. My apologies y'all, not usually like this, tired of Doctors, Medication & dealing with the Bureaucrats who control the Doctors.
> 
> You must live in Texas, New Mexico or Arizona.


 Denver


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> chrysler plymouth dodge auto transmission controls.....My dad always bought cars with that old set up. I think it stopped, the '69 300 had it on the column I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba






I had a 1964 Dodge Dart for a bit with push button transmission. It was a cool car


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I thought I was the only one to do stuff like get lost on the way home...it usually clicks if I sit at the intersection long enough...out here we dont see much traffic so doing stoner stuff is pretty easy...gettin old don't help...


I also resemble that remark
usually after hanging with a Brother ,smoking a small field of pot ,overate and its late dont help either


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I have 1,700 people in the nearest 1/2 sq mile


We have 7.6 million people on Long Island alone ! More than 1/3 pop of all of new york run by retard  woke cesspool scum


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 307413
> 
> I had a 1964 Dodge Dart for a bit with push button transmission. It was a cool car


My room mate had a white 64 Dart 225 Slant Six and it was a good rig.  Besides ecconomical, the Slant Six will tolerate a lot of abuse and keep on ticking as well.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I've just had 7 Years to enjoy the slow pace  in Wilsonville...1 light 3 Stop Stop Signs, 1 Gas Station but was only 20 minutes from anywhere I wanted to go. Spent 7 Years looking after my folks & having my Dad treat me like She-at. Sorry, but I'm depressed as ****, which happens when I'm off my ADHD Meds. My apologies y'all, not usually like this, tired of Doctors, Medication & dealing with the Bureaucrats who control the Doctors.
> 
> You must live in Texas, New Mexico or Arizona.


no worries ,we stand strong ......


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My room mate had a white 64 Dart 225 Slant Six and it was a good rig.  Besides ecconomical, the Slant Six will tolerate a lot of abuse and keep on ticking as well.


yep and it ran with out oil (almost)


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 307412


So cool a friend of mine spent some $ and bought a old redone  vw bus and it is soo sharp lookin


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t get me wrong Amigo , I ain’t complaining , I like the slow pace of life around here
> 
> and I like the quietness..no loud cars wit big bass speakers  not a lot of people equals not a lot of noise
> 
> ...


Its what I picture America to be 
Long Island used to be nice in my life time and still beautiful but crowded really best in the dead of winter ,beaches too ( so you dont swim)


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning. I grew up in small town in Kansas just outside of Wichita. My graduating class had 53 students in it. Nothing like where big is living but still out in the sticks. Nice slow paced life. Today I live in an asphalt jungle. People in traffic everywhere. It has gotten so crowded here you can't even enjoy the mountains.

Nice cool morning. In the high 40s again. Supposed to get up to the lower 80s today. You can feel the beginning of fall here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep and it ran with out oil (almost)


Never saw the 64 run without oil, but my girlfriend drove my 74 Slant Six B-100 home with the oil light on, the temperature pegged and the rods clanging from a punctured oil filter, after which it still ran quietly and functioned normally once refilled with oil.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits happy Monday.  Wishing everyone a peaceful, pleasant day.


Good Morning Dear


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Traffic lights CAUSE traffic jams in the dark soul of Yankeeland:  Boston.
> 
> I have been in Boston (walking!) and observed intersections where the cars all form swastikas centered under the traffic lights.
> 
> ...


I drive like old people fock ,slow and sloppy !


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> yeah , if ya call 4200’ elevation , I guess that what makes us the high plains , this is where we put the high in high plains


good chance you had something to do about that name too Brother ....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Never saw the 64 run without oil, but my girlfriend drove my 74 Slant Six B-100 home with the oil light on, the temperature pegged and the rods clanging form a punctured oil filter, after which it still ran quietly and functioned normally once refilled with oil.


I am no motor head at all my first car was a high preforming  66 ford falcon 6 cyl 3 on the tree.
that ***** blew away any kid on any hopped up bicycle in town !


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Never saw the 64 run without oil, but my girlfriend drove my 74 Slant Six B-100 home with the oil light on, the temperature pegged and the rods clanging form a punctured oil filter, after which it still ran quietly and functioned normally once refilled with oil.


they were tough


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am no motor head at all my first car was a high preforming  66 ford falcon 6 cyl 3 on the tree.
> that ***** blew away any kid on any hopped up bicycle in town !



Hee, hee, hee, a matter of perspective.  Think how badly you would have felt if they had blown you away....................

Back in the day when my father wouldn't let me buy a motor scooter, I scrounged the parts and built my own scooter.  Good transportation but I was always dismayed that my friends on their Cushman Eagles, with their two speed gear boxes and extra three horsepower, could walk off and leave me.

Moving on to my early 20's, my 58 Fairlane 352 Special Interceptor convertible was broker that I could afford to fix at the time, so I purchased a Honda 50 basket case for $15 and got it running for transportation to work.  I ended up riding it from OKC to the town I grew up in about 70 miles south and found it exhilarating to finally outrun the local Cushman Eagles.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)

My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)

I have been trying to find a picture of Brownie but can't.  My San Disk just will not work in my photo app.  Beats me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It _can_ make a pretty lady adorable, though.  Herself was driving home from work, and while thinking of something else (or not thinking), she turned left (south) onto the highway.
> 
> When she approached the Keys... YIKES! Yes, the Floriduh Keys, she realized she had driven _thirty_ miles the wrong way on what started as a _fifteen_ miles-to-home destination (north).  This was from where she had worked for two years.
> 
> And she managed it without weed.  Amazing.


I was heading north out of New Mexico, following the river through the high plains painted desert, which was absolutely beautiful. When you started seeing points on the tops of the piled up pancakes, you knew you were getting close to Colorado. Got half an hour into CO and pulled off to burn a joint and a few cigarettes. Marveled at the scenery along the two lane road and figured I'd jam for another hour or so and find a place to eat. Smacked the Harley on the fanny and jammed. Half an hour later, I see a "Welcome to New Mexico" sign. Shit!


Unca Walt said:


> When ya gits older, "flat" becomes a very nice word.


It kinda gives me agoraphobia. I  need a treeline to hide in and hills to put between me and society.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


my condolences ,a very sad time .You make it thru remembering the  love shown and the love you have for your pup . so sorry....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Made ya look Stoners.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Sad times..................  Sending good thoughts!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

arrggg...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

*David Mann*​*August 27 at 8:03 AM*  ·

Neptunes Net centerfold from October 1985 and the car and Jacquie photo that inspired it.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 29, 2022)

In case you have trouble remembering which is what. . .


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Very intelligent woman. I like the way she handled morons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Got guys pouring concrete.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got guys pouring concrete.View attachment 307453






looks like a government job with all those people standing around



notice how many people are on a real job , just one old fecker doing it all


----------



## Mutlley (Aug 29, 2022)

like the power screed


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> like the power screed




dam , Mutlley I perceive that you have some concrete experience


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


So sorry Ness. I hate to hear this.  My animals are old and I know what is coming.  I spent every minute I can giving them love.

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Damn it....now I am all teary eyed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Nope brother,,they don't work for the government. They were on break when I snapped that pic. Those are some hard working mother fkers. Not all those guys were working with the concrete. You only seen a small portion of that project. And I don't have time for one old fart to get a project done. I'm on a schedule and trying to make money.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope brother,,they don't work for the government. They were on break when I snapped that pic. Those are some hard working mother fkers. Not all those guys were working with the concrete. You only seen a small portion of that project. And I don't have time for one old fart to get a project done. I'm on a schedule and trying to make money.




awww I was just razzing ya Bro…….as far as I am concerned anytime concret is being poured there can’t be enough people on the job

i busted my arse for 20+ years to raise 3 kids and keep the wolves off the front porch

the worn out knee pads I have are my white privilege


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Boy isn't that the truth. Concrete is some hard work. 3 of those guys were building Retaining walls.
Was that you in those pics?
Need a job?
By the way,,notice that picture was taken from my truck.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

ness said:


> My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


I’m so sorry to hear about your Brownie. We lost our Penny to cancer as well several months ago. She was 14. Losing a pet is losing family


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Watch what your feeding them and never use pesticides. It killed one of my dogs. Cancer. When I was a kid,,dogs didn't die from cancer,,,they died from old age or being run over. Ever wonder why?


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Believe it or not I worked on a mucking crew in my youth......and have pushed many a Georgia Buggy.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

She lied to me the first wax wasn't free....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

Hey y’all. Hope everyone is in a good mood tonight and some of you are burning one with me. Had an easy day only had to water plants. Went to a hippy head shop bought a new dress and the hubby bought me bling for the tent




then went for shrimp nachos and beer for lunch. Did manage two dog walks and a bike ride tho. Fun day for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boy isn't that the truth. Concrete is some hard work. 3 of those guys were building Retaining walls.
> Was that you in those pics?
> Need a job?
> By the way,,notice that picture was taken from my truck.



yep , that is me in my 70’s pouring 17 yds with 1 1/2 helpers

week before that I was roofing

then last week it was plumbing

i had to take a break so now I’m painting Swedes place

dam , I need some coffee


----------



## Mutlley (Aug 29, 2022)

since high school took masonary junior an senior year


----------



## Mutlley (Aug 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , that is me in my 70’s pouring 17 yds with 1 1/2 helpers
> 
> week before that I was roofing
> 
> ...


----------



## Mutlley (Aug 29, 2022)

sounds like your handy to have around


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> since high school took masonary junior an senior year




yes Sir , good choice

yeah , not many people know what a power screed is

we never had them in the early years , everything was riddled off by hand with a good straight 2x4

and then someone invented an aluminum straight edge

then it was them dam pump trucks

then riding trowel machines

the craftsmanship went all to he-ll after that


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> sounds like your handy to have around





well I don’t know what the wimmin’ say in AussieLand but this works for North America..


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

They used magnesium screeds and bull floats back when I was in the construction trades. Only concrete I ever did was screeded, bull floated, and broom finished. Screw that hand troweling. Makes my back go into spasms just thinking about it.

On request, I made chicken chunks for the fam. Quick and filling. The bird was fairly good today so her and I polished off a lime popsicle for desert. She's learned to pace herself to avoid brain freeze.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

hard work is honest work , no trouble sleeping at night , try running a 90lb jackhammer for a week or two

wake up in the morning and cannot make a fist , hand so swollen

I lost 10 lbs in 24 hours once pouring the floor and sidewalks on a concession stand at a ballpark , men and womens bathroom..yada yada yada

by myself , 8 yds in the morning and another 8 at noon

summer time Tulsa Oklahoma

I was sick for two days

when I die I have left instructions not to embalm me , just spray me with two coats of curing compound


we are having coffee and ice cream and a hooter this evening


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

I breathed in so much asbestos in my working career, I told the Old Hen they'd probably charge her double to cremate me.


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

big, you're a far better man than I to be able to do concrete as you've done all your life...I poured and finished 10 yards by myself back in the mid 80's...my back still hates me...concrete driver felt so bad for me he cleaned out his truck and lent me a hand...


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

_nite nite me too_


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

I'll make it unanimous. Thank you folks for a fun, drama free day. Felt good. 
I've gave my love to you, so.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning Islanders. Gotta get my ass up and take a shower. Then it's coffee, breakfast and off too work.
Glad I'm the boss because my old ass has no desire to bust my ass anymore doing hard labor. Done it all my life. Construction is a tough field but I love it and always have. Liked working with my hands and still do just not like I use too. It was always balls to the walls and get shit done. Now it's their balls to the walls and my balls say fk you ,,get your ass in the truck and cool down.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

I saw this and had to call in my Scottish Witch -- laughed out loud.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 30, 2022)

Happy Tuesday all!  Another lovely day starting at 70F and 60% RH, with 2 mph breeze, predicted to reach 94F.

Got all the parts assembled and kitted for installing the last security light.  I will do the attic install portion this morning, while it is still cool out.

My appointment for an analysis of the MRI's I took July 22 has finally arrived today after over a month of waiting.

I also have a conference call with a rare earth's supplier for my Medusa project this afternoon.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 30, 2022)

Good morning !


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

Happy Tuesday back at ya Tatered Old Graywolf,  joeb631a, and everyone when you get up and moving around.  Coffee is in the kitchen.  Muffin on the way.  

It's a watering day for the girls.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Trimming today.  Actually just cutting and hanging to do a dry trim.  Walk first.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Happy Tuesday back at ya Tatered Old Graywolf,  joeb631a, and everyone when you get up and moving around.  Coffee is in the kitchen.  Muffin on the way.
> 
> It's a watering day for the girls.


Morning Ness. Have a beautiful day


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning Gang.
Gotta meet with a Fking Engineer this morning. Nothing like dealing with Engineers. Fun fun fun


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Why do engineers always ask a question I can't answer.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Why do engineers always ask a question I can't answer.......


They have that angle of the dangle thing going on in their heads


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

I study my projects blue prints constantly to keep up with the bastards but they still see shit I didn't think was important. And usually it's not but they still want to let you know about it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang.
> Gotta meet with a Fking Engineer this morning. Nothing like dealing with Engineers. Fun fun fun





pute said:


> Why do engineers always ask a question I can't answer.......





SubmarineGirl said:


> They have that angle of the dangle thing going on in their heads





WeedHopper said:


> I study my projects blue prints constantly to keep up with the bastards but they still see shit I didn't think was important. And usually it's not but they still want to let you know about it.


I am not an idiot, I''m an engineer!!  A common misconception really.......................

Good to be retired!  As the engineering program manager, I got to work with both the engineers and the contractors, in addition to the customers and their minions. 

With the customer the glass is half empty, with the contractor it's half full, and with the engineers, the glass has a 50% safety factor to cover the 100 year extreme.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I study my projects blue prints constantly to keep up with the bastards but they still see shit I didn't think was important. And usually it's not but they still want to let you know about it.


how about finding the electricians installed their trim out package before the final paint was applied...or mebbe the asssholes that install the vinyl base got in a day early...geez how I don't miss what you do at all but God bless ya for hanging in there...I assume you habla espanol...


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Time to trim.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang.
> Gotta meet with a Fking Engineer this morning. Nothing like dealing with Engineers. Fun fun fun


Work around the Army Corps of Engineers sometime. You'll kiss the ones you work around and buy 'em lunch, trust me. There's a right way, a wrong way, and the Army way. PITA.


pute said:


> Why do engineers always ask a question I can't answer.......


I've had to teach a few college boy engineers how things work in the real world on several occasions. Elliptical wall layout was one. Poor guy came out with a transit and a helper. Took them two hours. I did mine in a half hour with two concrete nails and a length of thin steel cable. Old school wins.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

Oops! Forgot my manors. Good morning, brothers and sisters of the Island.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My room mate had a white 64 Dart 225 Slant Six and it was a good rig.  Besides ecconomical, the Slant Six will tolerate a lot of abuse and keep on ticking as well.


That Dodge Slant Six was one of the Best Power Plants to ever Roll the Roads. You couldn't blow them up!


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

You are dead wrong fungus......


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

I come from a Family of Engineers, my Granddad, His Brother, My Dad, His Brother & My Sister. You've never had a good time until you've participated in a Nightly Algebra Pop Quiz at the Dinner Table or the mandatory reaming out of the Check-out Person when Dad thought it was a Penny too High! Then I come along and turn out to be an Artist & Musician...believe me, they do not Mix Well!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> You are dead wrong fungus......


Take back everything I said!!! Had a Mazda Pick-up do that (almost), blew the entire truck a foot off the ground...while I was sitting in the front seat. It had a clogged Catalytic Converter. My Son ran up & said "do it again Dad"!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Been busy.....






Now it is time to fk off for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307573


Had a "Sled Dog" Flash me once in the Smoky Mountains. years ago, who's Biker Boyfriend looked like that guy, he walked over & said "Nice ain't they, you can take Her for a Ride if you want"...I managed to say...you mean your Bike? "NO! Talking 'bout My Ol' Lady, I don't want you near My Bike!" LOL!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Been busy.....
> 
> View attachment 307575
> 
> ...


Ohhh My Lord, Just went into DT's!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

That does it....I'm going fishing.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307577
> View attachment 307578


For some reason I feel like that Mountain in the 1st Pic


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307577
> View attachment 307578


uhhhh, never mind


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

Thought this was funny because its so fking true.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> For some reason I feel like that Mountain in the 1st Pic
> 
> uhhhh, never mind


If you have never seen this it is worth your time....good laugh.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> You are dead wrong fungus......


Arseholes and tannerite.  Folks simply do not know/understand explosives.  Metal flying by, and _*he turns his head*_... that'll fargin help.  Jeez.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307576


I have watched that movie four times.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 30, 2022)

I had to watch "Twister & Jurassic Park at least 20 times each with my Son, probably still watching with His 3 Sons now! I've watched Blazing Saddle at least 100 times...still LOVE it.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> I had to watch "Twister & Jurassic Park at least 20 times each with my Son, probably still watching with His 3 Sons now! I've watched Blazing Saddle at least 100 times...still LOVE it.


simple films for simple minds fungus...I love that movie as well...mel brooks was a genius


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm simple minded.  That's cause I am drunk on pot most of the time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Work around the Army Corps of Engineers sometime. You'll kiss the ones you work around and buy 'em lunch, trust me. There's a right way, a wrong way, and the Army way. PITA.
> 
> I've had to teach a few college boy engineers how things work in the real world on several occasions. Elliptical wall layout was one. Poor guy came out with a transit and a helper. Took them two hours. I did mine in a half hour with two concrete nails and a length of thin steel cable. Old school wins.





we did some concrete work at McConnell AFB in Wichita when they converted the base over from KC 135’s to B1’s

we had to add 12 inches of concrete to the runways

Army Corps of Engineers were in charge of the job

and like you said , as long as we done what they said and brought them donuts and coffee , the job went smooth

never argue or disagree with them , they are gods on the job

only other group that was a strict or stricter were the NRC…..we poured concrete at the Blackfox Nuclear Plant just outside of Tulsa and those were some interesting times

the FAA inspectors were also real strict 

all those rules and regulations never really bothered me…by the time I got my Journeyman’s card I was already a Masonry Specialist in the 138 TAC Fighter Group Combat Engineers so I was used to the strict guidelines of the Corp of Engineers


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

I remember the B1's . My family lived in Mulvane just south of the base.  Wings forward or back was a beautiful airplane.  About the time I moved 500 miles west.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm out, Islanders. Early day tomorrow. 

Love ya all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 31, 2022)

Good morning Islanders! 69F @ 77% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 88F.

I finished installing motion lights outside and am finishing cleaning up my mess this morning, just in time for the housekeepers. The security lights are intended as additional deterrent, as local residents are currently being regularly burgled. I suspect Miss Layla is currently our most effective deterrent

I finally got in to see my back doctor and review my MRI's with her. My neck is a mess and getting worse, but so far simply a pain in the neck. My back on the other hand requires surgery to open up a nerve channel and fusing a couple vertebra, which I scheduled for early October.

Progress on the Medusa project. I have a sketch from one of the rosin and bead suppliers, that I will draw up on Auto Cad and send out for competitive bid. We've ordered samples of zeolite used for oxygen concentration and some beads sized for Nitrogen removal to conduct trials.

First harvest from my Jalapeno peppers, but so far no ripe tamaters...................

Some quality time in the Fernhill dog park with the sleek, sly pup this morning while the ladies clean and then back to the Medusa project............


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

boo said:


> how about finding the electricians installed their trim out package before the final paint was applied...or mebbe the asssholes that install the vinyl base got in a day early...geez how I don't miss what you do at all but God bless ya for hanging in there...I assume you habla espanol...


Si !


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> You are dead wrong fungus......


Boy this group really doesn't like Fords !


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

good morning 

moar coffee puleeze…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

Just had breakfast and watching some news.
Going in a little late today because I want too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> deleted was here






PSA


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

^^^^^big, have you been cruising Colfax again?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

Respect and honor given to some one so deserving ....


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

No walk today....these old bones need a rest.  My plans are to do absolutely nothing today.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

Boy if this aint the truth......


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Just went out to the garden for the first time today. I had two tomato plants bent over to the ground. The cage gave out from the weight of the tomatoes. Going to have to prop these cages up. The trials and tribulations of having a great crop. Two weeks ago I had no tomatoes now I see them in my sleep.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

I always thought it  should have been a law ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

I hate this mother fker.








The family of a Marine killed during the political name administration’s disastrous Afghanistan pullout has refiled a defamation suit against Alec Baldwin over posts calling the fallen warrior’s sister an “insurrectionist.”


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

This is what happens when you fk around in Texas.











						Dad Protects His Kids & Kills Teen Robber — His Grieving Mom Wants To Know Why 5 Shots Were Fired
					

Cynthia Ruiz understands the father's reason for shooting Herrera. However, she still cannot grasp one aspect of the incident.




					taphaps.com


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hate this mother fker.
> 
> View attachment 307624
> 
> ...




Once a co.ck sucker always a co.ck sucker .


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

OH MY .. the Horror


.


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> OH MY .. the Horror
> 
> 
> .
> ...






the 10 second rule would apply in my house


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> OH MY .. the Horror
> 
> 
> .
> ...


I wouldn't last that long here, dutch loves him some pig, especially cooked bacon...he's been eyeing earlene as a scoobie snack...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> OH MY .. the Horror
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Easy fix. Ya pick the dog hair off'n it and carry on like usual.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

10 second rule has always worked for me.....especially if nobody is around......what you don't know won't hurt you......


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Is that really bacon....I never get to see it let alone eat it.


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

there are benefits of living with a dog...no matter, it's all good...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

happy 420

rolling up a big hooter of snow leopard 2 year cure


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

looks like you got a great cure there big, how's it taste...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Pretty bud. Wish me and boo were smoking it with ya


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

boo said:


> looks like you got a great cure there big, how's it taste...


Send me some and I will let you know.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Send me some and I will let you know.


Me too! LOL!


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

for as long as I've known big you'd have thought we'd have met by now...mebbe one day...


----------



## stain (Aug 31, 2022)

Pictures of DEATH!!! Farsom (think that's how it's speeled) Was a big volunteer plant in the tomato bed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

stain said:


> Pictures of DEATH!!! Farsom (think that's how it's speeled) Was a big volunteer plant in the tomato bed. View attachment 307676
> View attachment 307677




fusarium indeed

they go down fast eh


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

boo said:


> looks like you got a great cure there big, how's it taste...




smooth as orange bell bottoms with overtones of nutmeg and sugarcane sweet


yeah ,I wish we all could sit down together and spark one up


----------



## stain (Aug 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fusarium indeed
> 
> they go down fast eh


Fusarium OK got the speelling of it now,... Knocked it down in 3 days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

boo said:


> for as long as I've known big you'd have thought we'd have met by now...mebbe one day...





a Florida road trip is on our itinerary


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

stain said:


> Fusarium OK got the speelling of it now,... Knocked it down in 3 days.




RIP…….it is a scary pathogen and difficult to get rid of it once it get in the soil 

I waited ten years before I grew agin in the same place and then I drenched the ground with Oxidate


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pretty bud. Wish me and boo were smoking it with ya


What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What am I, chopped liver?





with onions!



mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


Ok hippie you you pick me and ness up in the van with the bean bag seats we could ride to bigs house for some of that awesome bud


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Y’all ever heard of moon rocks?








						How to Smoke Moon Rock Weed? - Leaf Nation
					

Sometimes called “cannabis caviar”, Moon Rocks are highly potent weed nugs that will likely “send you to the moon and back”. Most cannabis connoisseurs agree




					leafnation.com


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

yes ma'am, made them many moons ago, they can lay you out...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I wouldn't last that long here, dutch loves him some pig, especially cooked bacon...he's been eyeing earlene as a scoobie snack...


Im partial to pork too....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

we have 65 mph winds and heavy rain

oh joy

we will survey the damage , if any , in the morning


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You kids get along. Don't make me take my belt off 'cause my pants will fall down and I'd get embarrassed.
> You'd get a good laugh out of it, though!


Well, I didn't really want to bring it up but I probably could use a good belt Spanking. Growing up, that was my father's favorite spank-aid. Mom, she mastered the little card board tube off a coat hanger. It may very well have been worse with the belt!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well it ran in my family. I was turning wrenches before I ever went to school. My pops passed me the addiction trait and the need for speed! He used to race Nitro methane Harleys if you have saw them it's nuts a 2 cylinder motor making a bike go 200+ in a quarter mile smh


Same here. It started with a "car," usually no motor, trans, etc  Then you build a motor, find transmission, have drive shaft cut. Hopping up everything was a natural extension of this.  But if you didn't have a ton of cash, and we didn't, ya build it yourself!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307389
> 
> Look at this little bastard ! he is not even Italian....


Wow, and "MOM" is a dude...oh well. Now sugo is woke! Lol.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> calm down and have some coffee
> 
> coffee girls to the rescue!
> 
> ...


Is that a cabbage patch kid eating out the first one? Asking for someone else...


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought stoners made you peaceful


Alright, no crack smoking up in this here forum! Makes folks play ugly. Against my BB etter judgement, I'm taking a cone of ultimate OG and hash made from does si dos.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Alright, no crack smoking up in this here forum! Makes folks play ugly. Against my BB etter judgement, I'm taking a cone of ultimate OG and hash made from does si dos.





 Bubba is smoking the good stuff


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> or drive home  then forget where you are but you know very soon as you pass your road then you know it ,or smoke something new and drive somewhere and 1/2  a hour realize you should have got off


Yup. Or going to grocery store, suddenly I notice I am half way to work! Driving safe Lord knows where I wind up. Set my phone to guide even if I know where I am going. Keeps me on track.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Bubba is smoking the good stuff


Made that from bubble hash


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Bubba runs on a different clock than me...good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm out, too. Long day. Gonna lasso me a nightmare to ride 'til the sun peaks through my window. Have a good night, my Island family.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2022)

ness said:


> My Bro's we decide it was time to put our dearly love Brownie to sleep, she has been fighting cancer.  And now it time for her to be at peace.  She will be with us in our dog cemetery with her brothers and sisters.  Love is not forgotten.


Your fur-babies will always be in your heart.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning Islanders and Misfits.
Hope y'all have a good day. I'm waiting for Friday because I gets a 3 day weekend unlike you lazy retired old fkers who are always on vacation.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Easy fix. Ya pick the dog hair off'n it and carry on like usual.





pute said:


> 10 second rule has always worked for me.....especially if nobody is around......what you don't know won't hurt you......


I remember my dad cutting a roast and it jumping off the cutting board and landing on the floor at a big family gathering.  He immediately grabbed it and returned it to the cutting board, saying, "Good thing that newspaper was there!"


SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all ever heard of moon rocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!  Strong and harsh!  








Bubba said:


> Well, I didn't really want to bring it up but I probably could use a good belt Spanking. Growing up, that was my father's favorite spank-aid. Mom, she mastered the little card board tube off a coat hanger. It may very well have been worse with the belt!
> 
> Bubba


Mom had a limited toolbox, so her solution of choice was always, "Go get the belt!!!"  Beatings for all infractions and extra beatings if I was noisy while she was beating me.  Dad only got me twice, but left me bleeding both times.  By today's standards, both my parent would be locked up for child abuse.

Happy Thursday brothers and sister women! Just one gorgeous day after another, starting at 60F and 91F, this morning, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 86F.

Quality time at the dog park yesterday and I spent time at Auto Cad, drawing a Medusa scrubbing column for a packing media supplier. Down to lettering, so should get it out for bids today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders and Misfits.
> Hope y'all have a good day. I'm waiting for Friday because I gets a 3 day weekend unlike you lazy retired old fkers who are always on vacation.





you must be in your prime

so yeah , work some overtime  , maybe us retired feckers will get another $13 dollar a month raise


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Fall is in the air.


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Goodmorning Misfits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

I think it's gonna be a lazy day here at Rancho Hippie. Wife insisted, to which I replied, "Don't threaten me with a good time!"

Ain't gotta coach me into goofing off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you must be in your prime
> 
> so yeah , work some overtime  , maybe us retired feckers will get another $13 dollar a month raise


Im a prime handsome 66 old bastard  ,,, and just started drawing my SS check with no penalties for working. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hate to say it, but if my body hadn't turned on me, I'd still be working, but I'd be picking and choosing what I wanted to do and who I'd work for. Nobody left to do the fancy stuff anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Amazing how realistic they can make shit look nowadays.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

Looks real to me!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Nope,,its a game.






						RAID: Shadow Legends
					

RAID: Shadow Legends



					plarium.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

^^^That's funny shit, Bro!


----------



## boo (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm off to send the armadillos under my shed to helll...a quarter stick stuffed in the hole and run like the devil...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Please stand for the National Anthem


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Greg Gutfeld Crowned ‘King of Late-Night’ as Ratings Topping Colbert, Kimmel, Fallon​


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Love that show.  Funny as HeIl last night.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

The other 3 are useless ,ball less ,woke ,lame and voted the one most likely to succeed while on their knees in high school


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

He kicked their ass in ratings. He is funny as hell.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

One bad mofo of a coach !


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Good night.remember where we are at.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

You MisFits


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2022)

say goodnight Gracie


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

Good night, Gracie, and good night brothers & sisters. Hope to see all of your smiling faces in the morning. Sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning Misfits.
Gotta take a shower and wake my ass up. Gonna have to be careful just in case Hippie is trying to steal my toothbrush. Sick bastard will want to wash my back.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits.
> Gotta take a shower and wake my ass up. Gonna have to be careful just in case Hippie is trying to steal my toothbrush. Sick bastard will want to wash my back.


Nope ever Darker thoughts
He uses the brush to bleach the fire island boys taints and then places them back
in your holder


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy Frieday all!  Another gorgeous day here starting at 65F and 81% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 86F.

I finished my Auto Cad design work on a Medusa scrubber column and submitted it to the end user, who declared it excellent.  Alas I had problems migrating it from my virtual XP program, but finally figured out a work around and my web master called later and fixed the problem.  It never ceases to amaze me how computers can change their format between uses, with no clue as to what happened, beyond updates.

Hee, hee, hee, we had a delicious vanilla ice cream desert last night, replete with the wild Blackberry and Black Cherry syrups that I made.

Good larwd my Mortons Hybrid tamater crawled out of its cage and took over my garden, overwhelming both Beefsteak plants so badly that I took them both out.   I've named her Audrey and look forward to tasting her fruit...............   

Breakfast out this morning with NM at the Cadillac Cafe, followed by another trip to Sauvies Island to pick more wild blackberries and sit by the water in loungers sharing whut we brung.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2022)

good morning , I am watering plants and mowing de lawn

more painting too

but first moar coffee


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

Its the least  Hollywood can do


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## ness (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning Misfits happy Friday I bet Hopper is happy.  Slow start but I'm working on it.  It's going to be a busy day for me once I get started.  

Enjoy your day Misfits and smoke a bowl or two.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

Thinking I better get my azz in gear and do the walk thing.  Nice cool morning.


----------



## ness (Sep 2, 2022)

It's 68 here at 9:20 and the smell of fall for the first time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope ever Darker thoughts
> He uses the brush to bleach the fire island boys taints and then places them back
> in your holder


Ain't nobody gonna believe how he caught the monkey pox, either.

Toothbrush? Yeah, right.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Clowns are scary.


----------



## boo (Sep 2, 2022)

stupid lying clowns aren't...


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

I hate that Bit-ch.  Absolute full of s-hit and can't lie worth a damn. 

Just harvested squash, cukes, maters and carrots.  Beans have played out so they are gonna get pulled today.  Mrs Pute wants one more crack at em to see if there are any left.  

In the mean time I need to wash pots.  

Hey Hopper, what thread are you in? 

Just like you guys always say.....the Mods are the worst offenders.......I know I am the worst.  My parents never taught me right from wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Im in my thread,,and Nope,,,i pointed out a clown. She isnt smart enough to make this political. Stupid doesn't have a side.
She is not in office nor is anyone voting for her,,,she is just a clown, with or without the makeup.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

We all just need to get along


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307827


I see this in my head everytime I walk into the woods


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

No im not giving you a hug and kiss Roster ya sick bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

Boys, you know where that kind of stuff belongs. Don't make me take my belt off......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

What stuff? I posted a clown that isn't in office,, nor is anybody voting for her. Greg Gutfeld is a late night host thats funny as fk. And Roster is posting stuff because he loves Weedhopper and wants a hug and kiss.


----------



## boo (Sep 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What stuff? I posted a clown that isn't in office,, nor is anybody voting for her. Greg Gutfeld is a late night host thats funny as fk. And Roster is posting stuff because he loves Weedhopper and wants a hug and kiss.


ain't nothing like man love...
spending the day trying to remove a bolt out of a spindle that holds the mower blade...heat, blaster, impact wrench, pipe on a breaker bar and nothing...just had lunch and am heading back ot the see who wins and how much blood will flow...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What stuff? I posted a clown that isn't in office,, nor is anybody voting for her. Greg Gutfeld is a late night host thats funny as fk. And Roster is posting stuff because he loves Weedhopper and wants a hug and kiss.


Ok, Rose. 

Bet that pissed ya off, didn't it?


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ok, Rose.
> 
> Bet that pissed ya off, didn't it?


I'm going back to bed.  Call me when it is over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ok, Rose.
> 
> Bet that pissed ya off, didn't it?


Roses are Red,,, violets are Blue.
Rose can kiss my ass and so can you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm going back to bed.  Call me when it is over.


 We have always fked with each other. If he didn't give me shit,,, than i would be concerned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Im going to take him for a ride.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2022)

Awright I tried to ask @boo but he was out to a hangin' picnic or sumpin', so I will haveta fess up here:

Them little glass tubes that hold a half a lima bean-sized bit of weed.  Or that little brass thingy with the sliding door...

Question:  Are you susposed to use that grinder thingy on the weed before you stuff it in those items, or do you just yank a small chunk off a bud?

There's darn little in the way of destructions for amateurs, and I just dunno.


----------



## boo (Sep 2, 2022)

get near the phone walt...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright I tried to ask @boo but he was out to a hangin' picnic or sumpin', so I will haveta fess up here:
> 
> Them little glass tubes that hold a half a lima bean-sized bit of weed.  Or that little brass thingy with the sliding door...
> 
> ...


Either or, Walter. I do it both ways.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

I never grind my weed unless I'm rolling a joint. Other wise a pinch of a piece of Bud and put it in my glass one hitter. I love fresh bud that hadn't been ground all to hell.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 307836


Wait a minute now --- Grrrrr. LOL !!  That's why years ago in the old hot rod mags they always did the side by side after they dumped an additional 800 lbs in those GREAT (I will admit) soon to be rusty Mustangs when they put them up against the Cameros just so the weight was even..   hahaha..  

Ah.  I should probably just smoke another one.  - - You Chevy guys got it way too easy.. Just funnin with ya Hopper.. I have been in some extremely fast and slightly unstable fords though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

I like whatever I'm driving as long as it gets me where I wanna go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’m going to bed and I won’t have to drive anything to get there


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm driving my recliner.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

Checking out.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Wait a minute now --- Grrrrr. LOL !!  That's why years ago in the old hot rod mags they always did the side by side after they dumped an additional 800 lbs in those GREAT (I will admit) soon to be rusty Mustangs when they put them up against the Cameros just so the weight was even..   hahaha..
> 
> Ah.  I should probably just smoke another one.  - - You Chevy guys got it way too easy.. Just funnin with ya Hopper.. I have been in some extremely fast and slightly unstable fords though.






a ride in this car ay give you a different opinion about camaros...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm driving my recliner.


By dam that's it. I'm going to buy a recliner. Now I can sit around in my drawers like Archie Bunker. Whoo hoo. Why have I not already done this? Nebraska furniture mart
Here I come.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

boo said:


> a ride in this car ay give you a different opinion about camaros...







Holy Shitballs, Batman!!  The Smithsonian wants that sumbitch back!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

I had a 69 Camaro. Loved that car. Fast as a mother fker. I had 3 different motors for it.
350,327,and a 283. The 283 I had a 3 deuce setup on it. It was orange with the white stripes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning big. Finally a break in the heat today 85 and sunny  Yall have a good day


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning big. Finally a break in the heat today 85 and sunny  Yall have a good day




91 and sunny here , supposed to be that way for about 10 days straight….the garden will really change the next 30 days


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning 70 here and overcast.  Going to work on cleaning fans today.  There getting dusty.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 91 and sunny here , supposed to be that way for about 10 days straight….the garden will really change the next 30 days


I’ll be watching yours change in a good way I hope. I’m hoping mine change in a good way at least one of them anyway.

I’ve learned a lot on my first outdoor journey and am armed for next year but feel fortunate that I have backup plants in the tent this year to compensate for my mistakes and mother natures force…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2022)

An overcast day here in PNW Paradise, starting at 62F and 79% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 77F.

Some quality time picking wild blackberries yesterday, followed by processing them at my chef friend's house using a Vitamix "frother". The spinning disk liquifies the berries without rupturing the seeds, which I then removed by pressing the liquified berries through a pasta strainer. I added some sugar to make a tasty berry compote without using any heat, so as to preserve the exact BB flavors.

I then took the pulp and extracted it with water and ethanol to make another tasty concentrate, of which I poured some over ice and added seltzer water to make a tasty beverage.

I'm putting the finishing touches on my Medusa project update and will be sending it out today. I contacted a major equipment manufacturer and recruited him to look at the new equipment possibilities between scrubbing columns and the CC-LLE water wash system.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I never grind my weed unless I'm rolling a joint. Other wise a pinch of a piece of Bud and put it in my glass one hitter. I love fresh bud that hadn't been ground all to ****.


OKAY.  The above sorta covers what @boo tole me onna phone.  But since I _never_ roll joints (wasted smoke), there is still a time to grind using that little brass thingy with the swingin' top door.  

Yeah, I've been told its name a dozen times. Born in 1940. Gimme a fargin break, willya?

Folks keep telling me to act my age.  This is hard for me, because I've never been this old before.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Old fart.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Old fart.


Original Old Fart the thread is about LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

Time to get up its breakfast time


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 3, 2022)

Haha, I knew Boo would eventually be lurking.  My actual busted knuckle days came from LA block 360 & 318's - And every once a 727.   - - I hope to be able to hang with everybody this week coming up..


boo said:


> View attachment 307855
> 
> a ride in this car ay give you a different opinion about camaros...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2022)

contest this weekend in my grow Thread…

the prize is a couple of 5 gal Payload Bubble Bags

 oar golf!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> contest this weekend in my grow Thread…
> 
> the prize is a couple of 5 gal Payload Bubble Bags
> 
> ...


No Link


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Oh so i will ask before the Great Historian chimes in
What is a bubble bag and how are they used ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Bubble bags for bubble hash. You livin' under a rock? Takes awhile unless you've got Hippie's semi-patented Hash-O-Matic. Last thing I ever did with Brother Yooper.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bubble bags for bubble hash. You livin' under a rock? Takes awhile unless you've got Hippie's semi-patented Hash-O-Matic. Last thing I ever did with Brother Yooper.


I was jesting for Brother Walt


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bubble bags for bubble hash. You livin' under a rock? Takes awhile unless you've got Hippie's semi-patented Hash-O-Matic. Last thing I ever did with Brother Yooper.


So do i add water to it before smoking from it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like whatever I'm driving as long as it gets me where I wanna go.


Me, too. I had a rule while I was working; If you leave me stranded twice, unless it was my fault, you get fixed and used as a trade in or outright sale, and I buy a new one. My job paid well, but you were expected to be there. Too many no-shows would get you passed over quickly, and I can't blame 'em. Reliable transportation = paycheck.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2022)

I've gone from feeling the need to build/drive supercars to driving a Jeep GCL and an electric Ford focus.  I just like them comfortable and reliable these days.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm out for now , dog time and food supplies refill
Later all , Yes you too Boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Got a ton of stuff to do before the snow flies, but playing with the backhoe sounds more fun. I'm out for a few, too.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

me as well, gotta finish the mowing today, got rained out yesterday...a little snocaine and then the mow is on...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Same here Boo. Just waiting for the grass to dry out from the sun. I don't like mowing wet grass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Tell you what my dumbass did earlier. Had this 10ft umbrella the fabric was fked up on so I took it off and used it as a pattern to cut some clear thick plastic and remade the cover and put it back together to use to cover my girls if it rained. Than I walk back to my girls and go,,mother fker. Forgot they were in pots that could be moved under the porch unlike the ones I grew in the ground last yr.
I really shouldn't get high so early.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

that's why they call it dope...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm up by 4 AM every day.  I do all my outside work in the early moanin' before the sun comes up over Arrakis.

Temp went from a perfectly lovely 78F at daylight to the current 92F since then.  I tried to sit under a mango tree to read, but even with a breeze and shade it is not comfortable.  Rats-ass.

Was gonna stick it out anyway to get some of them Vitamin D's, but just as I got settled -- Fancy Pants showed up lookin' up at me.  He wanted some black oil seeds (his fave).  Pecking on the side of the foldy chair.

Now I am inside in the A/C.  Better.  And the giant birdie is happy.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a ton of stuff to do before the snow flies, but playing with the backhoe sounds more fun. I'm out for a few, too.


never owned my own but man what foxholes in the back yard I could dig in a day
LOL
Wish I had owned one


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell you what my dumbass did earlier. Had this 10ft umbrella the fabric was fked up on so I took it off and used it as a pattern to cut some clear thick plastic and remade the cover and put it back together to use to cover my girls if it rained. Than I walk back to my girls and go,,mother fker. Forgot they were in pots that could be moved under the porch unlike the ones I grew in the ground last yr.ome to remove it
> I really shouldn't get high so early.


I would be worried if a light rain and you were not home to remove it
Talk about the magnifier effect


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell you what my dumbass did earlier. Had this 10ft umbrella the fabric was fked up on so I took it off and used it as a pattern to cut some clear thick plastic and remade the cover and put it back together to use to cover my girls if it rained. Than I walk back to my girls and go,,mother fker. Forgot they were in pots that could be moved under the porch unlike the ones I grew in the ground last yr.
> I really shouldn't get high so early.


I want to see a pic of how you did the ends


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

Downstairs trimming.  Also streaming Colo St/Michigan.  My daughters alma mater is getting killed. Also listening to Outlaw Country.  Trimming, listening and watching......how in the fk does one trim like that.  Just ask me.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

lunch is in my belly, smoke has cleared the air, and the back yard becons...have I mentioned how much I'm enjoying growing again...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would be worried if a light rain and you were not home to remove it
> Talk about the magnifier effect


If that were true you couldn't grow in a greenhouse with clear plastic. Besides this is a big umbrella,,not one you carry in a car.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Got in an honest four hours with 87 degree heat and 70% humidity. Got stuff done, ripped out some grapevines (most invasive plant in the universe), and took out a bunch of bird shit trees. One of the vines got ripped out by the roots and was a for real forty feet long after I pulled it outta the birch tree. Fixed the rear tire on the Frankendeere (green slime) and had to ride it a round a few to seal the tire. Might as well mow the quarter mile strip next to the corn field. I'm whipped.

Shower taken, birds are out of their cages raising he ll, and I'm soakin' up the AC and a Coke Zero.

Walt, you get up just about the time I finally get to sleep.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> never owned my own but man what foxholes in the back yard I could dig in a day
> LOL
> Wish I had owned one
> View attachment 307901


Foxes hide in holes. I'm more inclined to dig tank traps.


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

@Hippie....dead wrong my friend.  Grapes aren't the most invasive plant on the planet. I have grapes and they can be removed easily. I also have horseradish and you can't kill that s-hit.  I fight it every year or it would take over my whole garden. 

The fargin roots go clear to China.  You can dround it with Round up and next spring ...there it is.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Foxes hide in holes. I'm more inclined to dig tank traps.


and at least two drywells


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Wish I'd have taken a pic of the vine I cut down a few years back. 4" across, and had grown up and choked out a pine tree.

The college boys at the UofM claim that the vines won't kill trees. They should get off their asses and go out into the real world instead of regurgitating crap they learned from books.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307919


What the heck?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What the heck?


famous and it happens every year whole town shuts  down


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307922


It's funny; Ya take a 200 pound hippie and a 22 pound dog. I'll be munching on a jerky stick, the little guy comes up in mooch mode. I break off a big chunk and hand it to him. He woofs it down and looks up at me with the, "Bro, no way that was half" look. Go figure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night


G'night. I'll be right behind ya.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Well boys and girls, it's time for this old hippie to lasso a nightmare to ride down the Navaho Trail. Hug anyone that's too slow to get away from ya, and be glad you're livin' the life you're livin'. God knows, it can always get worse.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got in an honest four hours with 87 degree heat and 70% humidity. Got stuff done, ripped out some grapevines (most invasive plant in the universe), and took out a bunch of bird shit trees. One of the vines got ripped out by the roots and was a for real forty feet long after I pulled it outta the birch tree. Fixed the rear tire on the Frankendeere (green slime) and had to ride it a round a few to seal the tire. Might as well mow the quarter mile strip next to the corn field. I'm whipped.
> 
> Shower taken, birds are out of their cages raising he ll, and I'm soakin' up the AC and a Coke Zero.
> 
> Walt, you get up just about the time I finally get to sleep.


Jeebus... You got more done in four hours than I did in 2021.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wish I'd have taken a pic of the vine I cut down a few years back. 4" across, and had grown up and choked out a pine tree.
> 
> The college boys at the UofM claim that the vines won't kill trees. They should get off their asses and go out into *the real world instead of regurgitating crap they learned from books.*


Several years ago, there was an error in the UF online serpentology section regarding cottonmouth moccasins.  They stated the maximum length was 34".  I simply sent them a photo of Himself holding a live moccasin that was clearly way longer than the professors thought.  It was quietly changed, and is now spot on.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## ness (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning, Inlanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 4, 2022)

Yet another lovely day starting at 61F @ 87% RH, with 2mph breeze and predicted to reach 81F.  One of the joys of Portland is the sea breeze at night usually cools things down, regardless of how hot it got during the day.

I finished my Medusa update and sent it out. Good reviews so far and getting more support as it progresses.  Copy attached for any interested:

I helped my neighbor cut down a gate and then he helped me by hauling off a trailer load of junk from the back yard and patio. A 35-year accumulation of flowerpots, broken barbeque, umbrella, wheelbarrow, etc, et al. 35 years of accumulation gone in one load and starting over..............

An empty calendar and I will take it easy today, cause my back is rebelling from all the action.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm fking pissed. I found out yesterday why my backyard was taking an ass whipping. I thought it was drought but it was those god damn Chinch bugs. They said they are real bad in the south this yr due to the hot weather. I've never had them before. These fkers can kill a beautiful lawn in no time. I've got dead spots everywhere. They haven't touched my front yard thank God. Got True Green coming next week to kill the mother fkers. My god those bastards are bad. Little bastards you can't hardly see unless you get down really close and start looking. The fkers we're everywhere. Good thing is True Green is going to kill them and any other bad bugs like Mosquitos, fleas,spider mites and grubs and I'm sure even the good ones but I can't separate the good from the bad right now. These fkers have got to go


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Fargin chilly here.  Funny will hit the 90's later.... high 40's at sunrise.  

@ Hopper, I fight bugs all summer long.  Japanese beetles are the worst.  Kill my grass (grubs) then hatch and go after my flowers and garden.

Will be trimming most of the day today. Lemon Betty today.  Strawberry OG yesterday.  I am moving on from the Strawberry....good stuff but no yield.  I tried to get a better crop this time by pruning the popcorn buds at the bottom but didn't help.  

Got  the house down to the low 60's today.  Hopefully won't have to run the ac later after it warms up.  But I need to put on a sweatshirt...cold in here.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm fking pissed. I found out yesterday why my backyard was taking an ass whipping. I thought it was drought but it was those god damn Chinch bugs. They said they are real bad in the south this yr due to the hot weather. I've never had them before. These fkers can kill a beautiful lawn in no time. I've got dead spots everywhere. They haven't touched my front yard thank God. Got True Green coming next week to kill the mother fkers. My god those bastards are bad. Little bastards you can't hardly see unless you get down really close and start looking. The fkers we're everywhere. Good thing is True Green is going to kill them and any other bad bugs like Mosquitos, fleas,spider mites and grubs and I'm sure even the good ones but I can't separate the good from the bad right now. These fkers have got to go


Watch the Puppy with the pesticide they put down
Make sure you follow the water in instructions before allowing him access to the applied area. But you know this cause you LOVE EM to much


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

Rained like a mother fker yesterday evening. Had to bring my girls up on the porch. Decided to give them a trim job while I had them up on a table.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)

Once again poor Joe has to look for another job


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2022)

this place is rocking’!!


now everyone sing along


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeebus... You got more done in four hours than I did in 2021.


You did more as a young man in ten years than I did in my entire 66 years on this planet.


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307966


I can only see one positive (SS) and two negatives (LL & CK).


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)

Mine need at least another month more most likely


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Rained like a mother fker yesterday evening. Had to bring my girls up on the porch. Decided to give them a trim job while I had them up on a table.
> View attachment 307971
> View attachment 307972
> View attachment 307973
> ...


wow noah like conditions....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Once again poor Joe has to look for another job
> View attachment 307977


sometime the truth hurts ... thats life and get over it !


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You did more as a young man in ten years than I did in my entire 66 years on this planet.
> 
> I can only see one positive (SS) and two negatives (LL & CK).


I dunno... how about KINK.

Or... dare I say it even though I have never seen it.. KIEF.

Try it Ow-strilian style and go KIWI.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You did more as a young man in ten years than I did in my entire 66 years on this planet.
> 
> I can only see one positive (SS) and two negatives (LL & CK).


rather the positive one


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2022)

Just so you know....some of us have to work for a living.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> rather the positive one


Pucker up, you silver tongued devil!

Ever do something to prove to yourself that you're still an idiot?
Old Hen & Pullet went to murder city so the kid could pick up supplies for her work. I asked 'em if they'd stop past China Freight and pick me up a knife I wanted. Chinese copy of a Buck 119, which I have several of. Figured it would be handy if needed for some nefarious act as I could just drop it where it was used.
I pull it out of the package and swipe my thumb across the blade sideways like I always do to check for sharpness. Meh. I slide my finger _ever_ so lightly down the blade.
Yep, I'm still an idiot. Got the booboo thumb to prove it.


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2022)

hippie, do you have a 112 buck folding knife...I've had on in my tool box for decades...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

I have a brief case full of knives.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 4, 2022)

But do any of ya'll have a boarding cutless?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

boo said:


> hippie, do you have a 112 buck folding knife...I've had on in my tool box for decades...


At least a half a dozen. My last two were three bills a piece. Mastadon tooth scales. Handy little knives.


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But do any of ya'll have a boarding cutlass?


Yep. Even got one from the Queen's guard. Lots of Chinese antique swords, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Just so you know....some of us have to work for a living.
> 
> View attachment 308000


I awreddy told you I can do your scissoring (after you show me how) for $15/hr.  I cannot afford any more than that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

It would be worth it for the toking rights on the finger hash.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But do any of ya'll have a boarding cutless?


Yes, as a matter of fact, I do.  I got it over 50 years ago.  My FIL was a fencing champion, and taught me cutlass/sabre.  He had wooden cutlasses, with helmets, thick gloves, and padded outfits... so you could swing away any way you wanted.

What you found out VERY quickly was that just coming in swinging like a movie star will get you clopped in the head, hand, gut, and hiney <-- Once for each way you try to come at a skilled hand with every trick you can invent on the spot.  It most ricky-tick aint an axe.

I taught my sons whatever I could without the wooden cutlasses, just sabres and my real cutlass.  I quit when I only had two left.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It would be worth it for the toking rights on the finger hash.


Izzat hash on the gloves?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Izzat hash on the gloves?


I don't trim with gloves. I like rolling the resin into little balls straight off my fingers. I've been told it's easier to recover off of gloves if ya put 'em in the freezer first. Never tried it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

boo said:


> hippie, do you have a 112 buck folding knife...I've had on in my tool box for decades...


Boo, here's the last two 112's I bought. The blue one is the only drop point one I own.


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2022)

I found a 110 in my shop not too long ago, I thought it was a 112 but alas I was mistaken again...it was on my belt when I pulled the chute D ring and it failed to deploy...had it as long as I can remember but I prefer a much smaller piece now...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Got a few 110's. The Old Hen decided probably 30 years ago that it would be nice for my baby daughter to get me one of the HD series for the next ten years. Even got me the display case to show 'em in. They aren't matching serial numbers 'cause those would be damn near impossible to get unless you were Willie G or one of the Buck family.
Got a few of the big collector's issues, too. There's a huge bowie and a double sided bone handle dagger that was for some kind of Harley anniversary, all made by Buck.

I always liked the quality and the guarantee. I bought a used Buck Yachtsman knife off of Fleabay. The mainspring busted. I sent it back to Buck for repair and they informed me that they no longer made that knife. I don't think they ever did. I think they contracted them out to Calimus. Irregardless, they sent me a brand new 112 in its place. The Ranger probably cost almost twice what I paid for the Yachtsman. I ate the shipping to send mine, and they ate the shipping to send the Ranger. Love a company that stands behind their stuff.


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2022)

Good night


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

goodnite


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 4, 2022)

Peace and dreams to Joeb631a


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm out, too. Got a hard day of goofing off to do tomorrow.

G'night, brothers and sisters.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2022)

Good morning all you CoolCats and happy Labor Day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Even got one from the Queen's guard. Lots of Chinese antique swords, too.





Unca Walt said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, I do.  I got it over 50 years ago.  My FIL was a fencing champion, and taught me cutlass/sabre.  He had wooden cutlasses, with helmets, thick gloves, and padded outfits... so you could swing away any way you wanted.
> 
> What you found out VERY quickly was that just coming in swinging like a movie star will get you clopped in the head, hand, gut, and hiney <-- Once for each way you try to come at a skilled hand with every trick you can invent on the spot.  It most ricky-tick aint an axe.
> 
> I taught my sons whatever I could without the wooden cutlasses, just sabres and my real cutlass.  I quit when I only had two left.



My rare 1861 Confederate boarding cutlass is the only sword I have left, having passed the balance on to my son and grandsons, whom I taught to fence, but alas only one grandson caught the bug.  My cutlass is not perfect, in that the little ball on the forward portion of the bell guard is missing, but I would pick it over a long sword in close quarters in a heartbeat.

Cutlass of course uses a different fencing style than foil, saber, or epee, more akin to brawling and taking full advantage of the knuckle duster.  







Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  Let's start this Moanday morning on an upbeat note and hug the person next to you!

A laid-back day yesterday, starting with extra time in the dog park and whomping up a batch of Creme Brule, followed by trying unsuccessfully to clear the kitchen drain.  The 25' snake didn't work and with my back rebelling, I'm not in the mood to haul over the 50' power snake, so will call a drain service this morning.

I also need to get a haircut today but an otherwise empty calendar.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Rained like a mother fker yesterday evening. Had to bring my girls up on the porch. Decided to give them a trim job while I had them up on a table.
> View attachment 307971
> View attachment 307972
> View attachment 307973
> ...



Beautiful pictures WeedHopper. It rain like a b**h he to. What kind of camera u have?  I'm shopping for a camera will not be until after XMas.  I have shopping to do for XMas first.  6 grandchildren and 1 great grandchild.  Beautiful family.  My daughter and her hubby are still together they been together since Sarah (d) was 14 she is 47 now.  That's 23years.  She has just start working.  She was a stay home mom.  

Happy Labor Day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2022)

PS: The ball on the cutlass bell guard is for trapping your opponent's blade and when used for that, sometimes broke.  I always thought it may have been lost in battle, because smart folks don't play fence with sharp double-edged blades.

Here is it's picture along with a medieval kris bladed dagger forged out of meteorite iron that's unique.










I forgot it is Labor Day, so in addition to hugging the person next to you, may I suggest starting the morning on another upbeat note with a 800 mg micro-dose.


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My rare 1861 Confederate boarding cutlass is the only sword I have left, having passed the balance on to my son and grandsons, whom I taught to fence, but alas only one grandson caught the bug.  My cutlass is not perfect, in that the little ball on the forward portion of the bell guard is missing, but I would pick it over a long sword in close quarters in a heartbeat.
> 
> Cutlass of course uses a different fencing style than foil, saber, or epee, more akin to brawling and taking full advantage of the knuckle duster.
> 
> ...


Nice sword.  What is the handle made of?  Good luck with the kitchen drain.  There is always something to be fixed.  I have a window problem.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2022)

Morning all.


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a 4" knife I'll carry around in the yard.  I lot of good that's going to do me.  I need a pistol.  

When I was little, I use to shoot an arcade rifle and shoot the targets down.  I had a whole beach fill of activities, ride and eats.  And that was my playground.  After summer all the people left, and the beach was empty.  I enjoy my freedom as a child, thank you to of the troops that served.  

Cooking a ham dinner today. yummy And I'll be getting ready to venture outside.  I'm greatful


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2022)

ness said:


> Nice sword.  What is the handle made of?  Good luck with the kitchen drain.  There is always something to be fixed.  I have a window problem.


The cutlass handle is bronze and the dagger is some sort of antler.

Thanks, luck is always a good thing.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 308053



Alas and alack, so true..............................


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

ness said:


> Beautiful pictures WeedHopper. It rain like a b**h he to. What kind of camera u have?  I'm shopping for a camera will not be until after XMas.  I have shopping to do for XMas first.  6 grandchildren and 1 great grandchild.  Beautiful family.  My daughter and her hubby are still together they been together since Sarah (d) was 14 she is 47 now.  That's 23years.  She has just start working.  She was a stay home mom.
> 
> Happy Labor Day


It's my Moto 5g Stylus Phones camera.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

I wonder if this would hurt on your ass ? asking for a friend ,,,lol


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308064


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

I see my shipmates have been up to their usual shenanigans this morning. Love to see happy faces and attitudes.

Dreary, 65 degrees, and 97% humidity. Hope the guerilla growers don't get plagued with the rot. A lot of the locals rely on the fall crops to finance their lifestyles and occasional debauchery. If Buddha smiles on me for the next year or so, I'm looking forward to flooding the market with some good ole Acapulco Gold next fall. Life isn't as thrilling as it used to be, and the stealth of a guerilla grow sounds like excitement to me. Outside of being a few plants over the limit, I've been squeaky clean over the years. 'Bout time to live life on the wild side for a change.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I see my shipmates have been up to their usual shenanigans this morning. Love to see happy faces and attitudes.
> 
> Dreary, 65 degrees, and 97% humidity. Hope the guerilla growers don't get plagued with the rot. A lot of the locals rely on the fall crops to finance their lifestyles and occasional debauchery. If Buddha smiles on me for the next year or so, I'm looking forward to flooding the market with some good ole Acapulco Gold next fall. Life isn't as thrilling as it used to be, and the stealth of a guerilla grow sounds like excitement to me. Outside of being a few plants over the limit, I've been squeaky clean over the years. 'Bout time to live life on the wild side for a change.


You Rebel You


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2022)

And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music
 ~ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

Halloween came early to the Island. Ya'll put on a mask and line up at the front door. Caramel and peanut popcorn balls for all. Old Hen and Pullet helped, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2022)

you're lucky you don't live behind me roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

boo said:


> you're lucky you don't live behind me roster...


Now what did I say LOL
If you were behind me I would never bend over for sure LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

He's talking about you smoking weed with him.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He's talking about you smoking weed with him.


We are working on it LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

I see it now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2022)

Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  Another gorgeous day here starting at 61F and 55% RH with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 87F.  Air quality remains excellent despite a number of out-of-control wildfires in Southern Oregon.

The kitchen sink drain turned out to be a major undertaking but is unclogged again.  The [email protected]#$%^ plumber however charged me a holiday premium and tried to sell us on replacing all the piping, on a service contract, and bacterial culture for the drains.  Never heard of cultures being used on sewer lines, only in septic tanks and cesspools. In addition, I had to loan him tools, so will be looking for an alternative vendor.

Today I will endeavor to get a haircut but have no other plans, so debauchery it is...........................


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  Another gorgeous day here starting at 61F and 55% RH with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 87F.  Air quality remains excellent despite a number of out-of-control wildfires in Southern Oregon.
> 
> The kitchen sink drain turned out to be a major undertaking but is unclogged again.  The [email protected]#$%^ plumber however charged me a holiday premium and tried to sell us on replacing all the piping, on a service contract, and bacterial culture for the drains.  Never heard of cultures being used on sewer lines, only in septic tanks and cesspools. In addition, I had to loan him tools, so will be looking for an alternative vendor.
> 
> Today I will endeavor to get a haircut but have no other plans, so debauchery it is...........................


dont forget lube ....


----------



## stain (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning wave... a day of fixing tillers, making splinters, dragging water hoses. Also taking out a few more dyeing pot plants. Never ending things to do. Even dreading the next trimming season....

More coffee needed!!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

It is a valid question ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning brothers and sisters!  Another gorgeous day here starting at 61F and 55% RH with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 87F.  Air quality remains excellent despite a number of out-of-control wildfires in Southern Oregon.
> 
> The kitchen sink drain turned out to be a major undertaking but is unclogged again.  The [email protected]#$%^ plumber however charged me a holiday premium and tried to sell us on replacing all the piping, on a service contract, and bacterial culture for the drains.  Never heard of cultures being used on sewer lines, only in septic tanks and cesspools. In addition, I had to loan him tools, so will be looking for an alternative vendor.
> 
> Today I will endeavor to get a haircut but have no other plans, so debauchery it is...........................





sounds like that plumber gave you one haircut already


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

Have landscapers coming today .....went to let the dog out at dawn and they are already here...damn.... some body still has a work ethic.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Have landscapers coming today .....went to let the dog out st dawn and they are already here...damn.... some body still has a work ethic.


You allow landscapers to do your yard work


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Old habits are hard to break ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You allow landscapers to do your yard work


There are some things my back won't allow......like replacing the simple act of edging around the lawn.  I wouldn't be able to walk for a week.  Believe me I was standing right on top of them making sure it was right.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

Landscaping crews I've seen are done in 30 minutes, .. something that might take me 2 years to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Ive got Truegreen coming out this week to deal with those goddamn Chinch bugs that have kicked my backyard ass. Never had this problem before. My grass was so thick and plush and now it looks very sad. The front yard still looks good because they haven't made it there yet. Man ill tell ya brothers,, those fkers work fast. I thought it was drought damage. The fkers actually inject poison into the blade and there is nothing you can do to save that part of the grass. Once they have killed these bastards ive got to put a lot of new sod. St Augustine is an awsome looking grass when its not getting its ass kicked.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

pute said:


> There are some things my back won't allow......like replacing the simple act of edging around the lawn.  I wouldn't be able to walk for a week.  Believe me I was standing right on top of them making sure it was right.


Im the same way, this is 1st yr I ever used guys to help me clean the yard


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

I would go so far as to say someone is handing out price listings for when they cross and start doing landscape work for rich Americans , 300 hundo, 400 hundo seems to be going rate per day


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

*


*


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would go so far as to say someone is handing out price listings for when they cross and start doing landscape work for rich Americans , 300 hundo, 400 hundo seems to be going rate per day


Fock that! pick them up at 10:30 when the others are working and get them for 5 or 6 hours.
I know qualified men who dont make $400 a day and speak english with a car and have their own lunch


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308149
> 
> Old habits are hard to break ....


Way too cute. Had to drag the Old Hen back to the cell to see it. Thanks!


RosterMan said:


> Im the same way, this is 1st yr I ever used guys to help me clean the yard


I still do it. If it can't be handled by the OH and me, it don't get done.


joeb631a said:


> Fock that! pick them up at 10:30 when the others are working and get them for 5 or 6 hours.
> I know qualified men who dont make $400 a day and speak english with a car and have their own lunch


Yep. Just drive by any Home Depot. Have a truck or van. They're ready, able, available, and more than happy to work for a decent wage and a human that treats them like they're human, too.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2022)

I have a honduran yard guy, 15 bucks and hour for mr. robert..I got him a full time job with my buddy, lawn care and landscaping...he's now gettiing 25 an hour and won't work for me now...sheesh...
had a friend stop over at noon, just left...poor guy was wrecked head on and now is in bad shape...sent him home with a sack of gorilla breath and one of durban poison...trying to keep him feelin good


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like that plumber gave you one haircut already


A trim for sure,


RosterMan said:


> You allow landscapers to do your yard work


Once a year for sure and in a heartbeat when I'm not in the mood.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 6, 2022)

Ya, now they want $200 per day.  They have been in country too long.  Have to wait for the new batch to migrate this way.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

Good day all around here.  New edging in the yard and my trip to the city turned out to be productive as well. I hate the city though..people have gotten to be down right rude there.... especially drivers.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Thats the truth


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308181
> 
> Thats the truth


Yep


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

Well I am pleasantly stoned as a mo to smoking on my own device.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2022)

I guess when my monitor begins to fade that's not a good thing...right hand corner is getting dark on me...kinda like stevie wonder on one side...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

With that ^^good night.ha ha lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Landscaping crews I've seen are done in 30 minutes, .. something that might take me 2 years to do.


Awright, now you guys have triggered me.

I had the Chateau built 22 years ago on a tad over an acre of land.  22 years ago, I was a young sprite full of beans... so I bought a big riding mower to keep the place nice.

Wore out the sumbitch in three years of riding around in the Floriduh sun, mowing 42 thousand square feet and three hundred linear feet of edging, etc.

Sat down, got out my old engineering cost analysis spreadsheets*** and started doing a formal, real, straight arrow, dirtbag-takes-the-pipe Cost Analysis <-- Just like in the Old Days as an IBM EE.

***Cost of initial purchase, cost of maintenance and repair for riding mower and edger... Listed the observed overall lifespan of the mower, fuel, storage, parts, etc.

Discovered that _*not counting my labor*_, it would be considerably cheaper in the long run to contract a team of beaners for twice a month visits (on average = more cuts in summer, less in winter, but costs paid evenly).

I was shocked to find that it was FAR cheaper $$$ to have domebody's hired beaners to come mow and edge my place (and blow off and remove all cut debris) than to do it myself!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I have a honduran yard guy, 15 bucks and hour for mr. robert..I got him a full time job with my buddy, lawn care and landscaping...he's now gettiing 25 an hour and won't work for me now...sheesh...
> had a friend stop over at noon, just left...poor guy was wrecked head on and now is in bad shape...sent him home with a sack of gorilla breath and one of durban poison...trying to keep him feelin good


God'll getcha for that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2022)

Good morning Unca and all the Lurkers


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

Morning folks We finally got some rain


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

Walt,,what's a beaner. Never mind I'll ask my Mexican Wife of 37 yrs... who was a Migrant farm worker when she was young. She speaks 4 languages.
I have 6 brothers in law beaners who all are Mexican Americans Citizens.
My Wife loves DT by the way. And yes she can make a killer bowl of beans. When i say killer,, i mean hot as a mother fker.


----------



## stain (Sep 7, 2022)

How the argument started... You said, "WE would both go" 

It's going to be a LOOOOONG day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt,,what's a beaner. Nevermind I'll ask my Mexican Wife of 37 yrs...whom was a Migrant farm worker when she was young. She speaks 4 languages.
> I have 6 brother in law beaners whom all are Mexican Americans Citizens.
> My Wife loves DT by the way. And yes she can make a killer bowl of beans.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt,,what's a beaner. Nevermind I'll ask my Mexican Wife of 37 yrs...whom was a Migrant farm worker when she was young. She speaks 4 languages.
> I have 6 brother in law beaners whom all are Mexican Americans Citizens.
> My Wife loves DT by the way. And yes she can make a killer bowl of beans.


does she make you arroz con pollo?
corn is starting to end  but b4 it does i want to make Mexican corn.
When i was a young electrician working in sewage treatment plants I always knew when corn was on sale ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Can't see the sky this morning.  Smoke from fires in Cali and Idaho has moved in and is blocking the sun.

No walk because of the smoke but do have to cut the grass.  Will stay inside as much as possible today.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 7, 2022)

Good morning all! Starting out at 65F and 57% RH here, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 78F.

I replaced my Morton Hybrid tomato support stake with a 10' length of EMT, as it is now over 8' tall as we speak. She (Audrey) also spread out and took over the raised bed, with no ripe tomatoes yet, but lots of green ones.

Got my ears lowered yesterday and the hair trimmed from in front of my eyes so I can see clearly again.

Two steps forward and one back on the Medusa. The column solution using zeolite molecular sieves, that I thought was front runner just stumbled, so vee vil zee......................... A second Counter Current-Liquid Liquid Extraction experimenter just announced their intentions, so ostensibly more progress on that side.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

A farmer caught his boy masturbating behind the barn. He said. "Son, I think it is time for you to ‘have’ a woman."
The boy blinked. "What do you mean, Pa?"
The farmer said. "You know, like a stallion ‘has’ a mare, like a bull ‘has’ a heifer."
"Oh, that." The boy said. "But I don’t know how to go about it."
"Well, there’s a woman in town that will show you all about it for $5."
The boy said. "Really? How do I find one?"
"OK, I’ll give you $5, you ride the mule to town, look for a red light, go to the door and tell the lady you need a woman and show your $5 bill."
So the boy headed to town, but what the farmer didn’t know was they had installed a traffic light in town. When the boy saw the red traffic light he thought he was in the right place.
He walked up to the door of a beauty parlor, said he needed a woman and showed his $5 bill.
Well, business was a little slow and the gal decided she could use the money and invited him in.
Of course the boy lasted about three-seconds.
The gal felt bad about taking his $5 for three-seconds worth of pleasure so she gave him a manicure to boot.
A few weeks later the boy was back in town on an errand and the gal saw him. She hollered out. "Yoo Hoo." And waved.
He took off in the other direction.
She later ran into him at the feed store and asked. "Why did you run a while ago? Don’t you remember me?"
"Hell yes I remember you. You’re the ol’ gal that gave me the crabs and then cut off my fingernails so I couldn’t scratch them!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2022)

Anybody heard from Joe lately?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 308240


Outstanding ! gonna steal it !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Outstanding ! gonna steal it !


The main disconnect...............


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2022)

Been a long day, shipmates. Time for me to call it a day. Sleep tight.


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2022)

got an early start for the day...not sure how that's gonna work out...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh no!  Another good man gone!  God speed brother Muggles! 

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!1

Happy thirsty day brothers and sisters, starting at 55F with 67% RH here, gorgeous and predicted to reach 79F.

Some quality time spent working on the Medusa project and more of the same today!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

boo said:


> got an early start for the day...not sure how that's gonna work out...


Yes, you started super early this morning. You will be ready for bed tonight for sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

Good morning 
Another hot day today , in the 90’s , then some much cooler temps move in

watering and weeding and mowing today

fresh Colombian coffee and Mrs Freshley’s chocolate donuts and bong rips for breakfast


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The main disconnect...............


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> Another hot day today , in the 90’s , then some much cooler temps move in
> 
> watering and weeding and mowing today
> ...


like your choices in coffee Brother


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry couldnt help my self


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)

Good Morning Folks


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> like your choices in coffee Brother




thanks Amigo!

say , speaking of coffee , can anyone recommend an online source for ordering some good free trade organic coffee?

thanks!








.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Up-potting some cuts I took from the  Donkey D that I got from GMO.   Then I have to get my drivers license renewed as it expired on the 19th of this month.  Can't do it on line because I am over 65.  I have an appointment so hopefully I won't be there all afternoon. 

Back to the dirt work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

meanwhile the bad guys are going down!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Up-potting some cuts I took from the  Donkey D that I got from GMO.   Then I have to get my drivers license renewed as it expired on the 19th of this month.  Can't do it on line because I am over 65.  I have an appointment so hopefully I won't be there all afternoon.
> 
> Back to the dirt work.


Wow. I renewed mine, and I was over 65. Different states, different strokes.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2022)

They require and eye test if over 65 in Colo.  I tried online and boom.....no dice.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo!
> 
> say , speaking of coffee , can anyone recommend an online source for ordering some good free trade organic coffee?
> 
> ...


Why you making fun of my feet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wow. I renewed mine, and I was over 65. Different states, different strokes.


They don’t care if you drive half blind in your state


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why you making fun of my feet




huh?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt,,what's a beaner. Never mind I'll ask my Mexican Wife of 37 yrs... who was a Migrant farm worker when she was young. She speaks 4 languages.
> I have 6 brothers in law beaners who all are Mexican Americans Citizens.
> My Wife loves DT by the way. And yes she can make a killer bowl of beans. When i say killer,, i mean hot as a mother fker.


Weedy:  I loved Cheech and Chong when they were writing songs:

Cheech, singing:  "Mexican American people go to night school and take Spanish and get a "B".  Mexican American people like to date girls with names like Debbie..."

Chong, interrupting: "Hey.  I wrote a song while you were singing."

Cheech: "Cool.  Let's hear it."

Chong:  "BEANERS!<-- Um, that's as far as I got."

Later he elaborated on the song: 

"BEANERS! Gonna... _get_ you!  Gonna... _smack you inna face_!"


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

amazing strength!….wow!






.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Weedy:  I loved Cheech and Chong when they were writing songs:
> 
> Cheech, singing:  "Mexican American people go to night school and take Spanish and get a "B".  Mexican American people like to date girls with names like Debbie..."
> 
> ...


I was fking with you brother,, but you took to damn long to get back to me so it didn't work like i was hoping. If i had a dime for every time Hippie said Beaner,,,id be rich. Mean old bastard.   My Wife does not like Illegals,,nor do her brothers. Her family or Mexican Americans that worked in the fields when they were younger. That was many yrs ago. They are all DT supporters. Now i will say that most Hispanics don't like being called beaners no more than they liked that ***** calling them Tacos,,, but it wasn't like you were being hateful about it. Just locker room bullshit,,fking cracker.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2022)

Ya gotta watch the washerwoman in *Johnny Dangerously*.  She is mindlessly going down the hallway spitting endless racial, national, religious epithets in a continuous stream.  Doan mean nuthin'.

I have watched that movie many times.  Funny.

That's why I bought my hogleg Bicentennial .44 Magnum:  Just like Danny Vermin's, "_it shoots through schools_".  <-- Couldn't find an .88 Magnum like his, though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> .. is mindlessly going down the hallway spitting endless racial, national, religious epithets in a continuous stream.



truth is stranger than fiction . 
.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bubble bags for bubble hash. You livin' under a rock? Takes awhile unless you've got Hippie's semi-patented Hash-O-Matic. Last thing I ever did with Brother Yooper.


Do tell regarding the hash-O-matic please ..

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do tell regarding the hash-O-matic please ..
> 
> Bubba


It's a China Freight cement mixer. Works like a charm. Never had anything in it but weed. Put in the weed, ice, and a little water. Let 'er spin for ten minutes or so, put a screen over the opening to keep the weed in, and dump it into a five gallon bucket. Run through the progressively smaller bags 'til yer done. I usually do three to four runs on the same weed and then dump it and put in fresh. Repete.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2022)

Old Hen wants to snuggle and watch the tube. I'll see you folks in the morning. Hope ya all had a good to great day, and hope tomorrow's even better.
A round of hugs is in order. Telepathically squeeze yerself fer me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

goodnight




.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 9, 2022)

Yet another gorgeous day in Paradise here starting at 59F and 60% RH, with 3 mph winds and predicted to reach 40 mph by noon.  Replete with smoke from forest fires and 89F by the time the sun passes over the yardarm.  Worried about my 8' tall Morton's Hybrid tamater plant.

Some progress on Medusa, but yesterday was mostly a laid-back yogurt with blackberry concentrate for breakfast kind of morning and micro dosing sort of day.

My birthday today, starting with nice cards from Grayfox, as well as Layla, and Melissa with a little help from a friend.  They all pitched in and bought me a new XMAX QOMO Electronic Dab Rig - Gun Metal portable dab pipe. 

Breakfast out this morning at the Cadillac Cafe and dinner out tonight at McCormick and Smicks for crawfish.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday GW!

may this be a day of debauchery , wantoness , and epicurean delights!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Happy Birthday GW!
> 
> may this be a day of debauchery , wantoness , and epicurean delights!


All on the festivities list..............


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All on the festivities list..............




let the games begin and let them begin with hot coffee!


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

Morning.  Happy B-Day GW.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

Have a sweet birthday GW. Enjoy your day


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 9, 2022)

Have a great day GW


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday Brother,getting stoned every day this weekend in your honor


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 9, 2022)

I am learning Arabic.  So I wrote you a happy birthday note... I think:


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday, GW. Have a happy, healthy life and enjoy many more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday, brother. Ill send the Roster over to give you a reach around while Hippie is replacing the toothbrush he stole..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

The good ole days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The good ole days.
> 
> View attachment 308341






I did the surfer scene for a summer

and then I found lsd and became a hippie

but I started out as a greaser

did the biker gig last

a lot of debauchery those years omg


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Mutlley (Sep 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yet another gorgeous day in Paradise here starting at 59F and 60% RH, with 3 mph winds and predicted to reach 40 mph by noon.  Replete with smoke from forest fires and 89F by the time the sun passes over the yardarm.  Worried about my 8' tall Morton's Hybrid tamater plant.
> 
> Some progress on Medusa, but yesterday was mostly a laid-back yogurt with blackberry concentrate for breakfast kind of morning and micro dosing sort of day.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday GW


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Beer time, Misfits. Ya'll be good, mmk?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 9, 2022)

Into each life some rain must fall


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 9, 2022)

Mixing up a few feed buckets , Water , than I need to rest my back


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)

Pute,,,ya wanna go fishing with my friend?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 9, 2022)

boo said:


> happy birthday old man, you're 65 now right...


More or less....................  More like 14th celebration of my 65th birthday.


SubmarineGirl said:


> I love me some crawdads. You eating them in a fancy restaurant wow!  Do you suck the heads? Just asking we do down south…
> View attachment 308309
> 
> 
> Have a sweet Birthday GW. Enjoy your night out


Thank you my dear!  I do and I'll think of you when I suck the heads tonight!


ruta maya said:


> Happy Birthday sir .. enjoy


Thank you brother!


pute said:


> Morning.  Happy B-Day GW.


Thank you brother!


SubmarineGirl said:


> Have a sweet birthday GW. Enjoy your day


Thank you sister woman!  It has a nice start so far!


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 308320
> 
> Have a great day GW


You to brother!  Nice peeecture!


joeb631a said:


> Happy Birthday Brother,getting stoned every day this weekend in your honor


Good idea!  Let the wanton debauchery begin!


Unca Walt said:


> I am learning Arabic.  So I wrote you a happy birthday note... I think:
> 
> View attachment 308332


Ummmm, are you sure!  The translator says it means to fornicate myself, whatever that means.


Hippie420 said:


> Happy Birthday, GW. Have a happy, healthy life and enjoy many more.


Thank you brother!  You too!


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 308367


A fat pair of Largemouths!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

OK, I'm back, working on a  five way buzz. Before I get comatose, just wantcha to know how much ya'll mean to me. Honest.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute,,,ya wanna go fishing with my friend?
> 
> View attachment 308381


 purty


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

don't ask...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

This Hero is fighting for our freedom and it is so sad how little it is regarded by some people .Those people should fock themselves with a hedge trimmer


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

Morning. Cold foggy and Misty morning. 45 degrees!  Going to take a while for these old bones to get used to this. Got the fireplace going and coffee taste extra good this morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Cold foggy and Misty morning. 45 degrees!  Going to take a while for these old bones to get used to this. Got the fireplace going and coffee taste extra good this morning.


same time as last year or earlier?


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> same time as last year or earlier?


Hmmm....I can't remember yesterday let alone last year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm....I can't remember yesterday let alone last year.


i understand and i would add more to this comment but I forgot what I was talking about .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 308433
> View attachment 308435


My Sweet Lord What Beauties......If they played their cards right they could have me! (even if they don't know how to play!)


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 308433
> View attachment 308435


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

me thinks I'm gonna transplant a lemon taffy into a 35 liter pot...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 308446


thats enough to give a old fart like me a heart attack !!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 10, 2022)

Merry Satyrday brothers and sisters! Starting out at 75F with 26% RH and 9 mph winds, predicted to reach 91F, but alas air quality is rated as hazardous for compromised folks due to wind direction and wildfire smoke.

Both breakfast and dinner out yesterday and lunch out today at Brix to celebrate mine, one of our daughters, and her daughter's husband's September birthdays.

My 8 ' tall tamater plant survived the 40 mph wind gusts, mostly due to me tying guy wires to the 10' stake.

I had a conference call with an LPG supplier who shared yet another way to water wash LPG and remove amines and it is a simple fix. I'll share it once I have permission to do so.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

Wife, my mom and her dad my grandfather and both of my great grandsons have sept birthdays  .. always a good time of the year


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> me thinks I'm gonna transplant a lemon taffy into a 35 liter pot...




that outta be enough room for some serious root expansion!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that outta be enough room for some serious root expansion!


congruent to his newly acquired ceiling height
probably the best when you have height to put a mamma jamma size pot with good soil and let it do what it does best and grow


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> congruent to his newly acquired ceiling height




exactly my thoughts……

and I think it is a direct result from what he suffered and endured while growing in a 4’ foot tent

tent-itis


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly my thoughts……
> 
> and I think it is a direct result from what he suffered and endured while growing in a 4’ foot tent
> 
> tent-itis


I started in 3 large rooms and now my tents are not that deep


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I started in 3 large rooms and now my tents are not that deep




whatever it takes to harvest one’s own herb is a good thing!


I threw in the indoor towel and went outdoors full time about 5 yrs ago and have not looked back

i have an indoor grow room where I used to run 8-10 lights 1000 watts ea but now it’s is a storage room lol


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Robin Williams was one of the first people to visit Christopher Reeves in the hospital after the accident that left him paralyzed. He came in dressed as a doctor with a thick accent and told Reeves he was there to give him a rectal exam, causing him to laugh for the first time since the accident


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whatever it takes to harvest one’s own herb is a good thing!
> 
> 
> I threw in the indoor towel and went outdoors full time about 5 yrs ago and have not looked back
> ...


you  have room tuff to grow large in a neighborhood with little twits walking the streets and having a nose that know the smell


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

I wish I was her mirror....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> me thinks I'm gonna transplant a lemon taffy into a 35 liter pot...


@boo --  How big does that type grow?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

If yer gonna wish, why not wish that a certain part of your anatomy was that lipstick?


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

dunno walt, it's been in veg for a long time by looking at the trunk...give it two weeks for the roots to take off prior to flipping her, she looks like a fireball ready to explode...saw this label on my newly aquired SS shelving, looks like a great fit...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

Youse Boos've been around growing since 1887??!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

Something I have noticed:  You guys keep your grows like hospital rooms.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Bugs and fungus/mold are easier to prevent than they are to get rid of.


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

One thing that you will notice from an experience growers room Walt, is that at the end of the day it is cleaned up no matter how much carnage goes down earlier. I’ve had days where I am defoliating plants and you can’t see the floor when I’m done. Give me a few minutes with the broom and a plastic bag and the place is spotless once again. Growing marijuana is quite easy, growing it well isn’t…


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If yer gonna wish, why not wish that a certain part of your anatomy was that lipstick?


any part


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

keep it clean and bug/germ free requires diligence

coffee is the secret


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

just say it joe, you're thinking about your pecker...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Make sure you shower well after....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> just say it joe, you're thinking about your pecker...


I wash that little son of a beach alot .......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I wash that little son of a beach alot .......


And fast.......


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

Never Ever Wash it with Lava hand soap


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

I saw an add on tictok for a hand held masturbator for men...I guess I live in a vacuum way out here...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

I would sleep in my van if she was there


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Only cute blonds on tic toc have to climb into the back seat to blow dry their already dry hair for five seconds.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only cute blonds on tic toc have to climb into the back seat to blow dry their already dry hair for five seconds.


i dont care i got handcuffs......


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I saw an add on tictok for a hand held masturbator for men...I guess I live in a vacuum way out here...


do you mean the Ejacutron model # 235a with remote and blue tooth capabilities?  I only heard stories....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And fast.......


very ...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never Ever Wash it with Lava hand soap


learned that young...


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

I will be 72 next week and I am giving myself a b-day present.  Will have pics later if any worth taking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Gettin' together with Big and hittin' the strip? Make sure ya wrap that rascal. 

I'm out. See you chuckleheads in the morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Breaking into homes in Texas is a bad idea. Even the teenagers will kill your ass.

*HOUSTON, Texas (KWTX) - *Two men are dead after being shot at by a teen in an attempted force entry in Harris County Friday evening.

The incident occurred in the 16000 block of First Street where the two men were armed and wearing masks while trying to force their way into a home.

According to deputies, the home was occupied by an adult, a 12-year-old boy and two 17-year-old boys as well.

“One of the teens retrieved a shotgun and discharged it several times striking two of the suspects,” said Harris County Sheriff Ed Gonzalez


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be 72 next week and I am giving myself a b-day present.  Will have pics later if any worth taking.


make it a good one brother


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be 72 next week and I am giving myself a b-day present.  Will have pics later if any worth taking.


New fangangled Masterbaiting device COOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be 72 next week and I am giving myself a b-day present.  Will have pics later if any worth taking.


Congratulations on yet another birthday brother!

Sol Rex day here too!  All hail the sun!

We postponed birthday lunch until next Saturday, due to high winds at our daughter's place and her need to supervise the damage.

I made a batch of salsa yesterday, using Jalapenos and some green tomatoes from the garden.  It went great with fajitas last night.

I also picked up some lemons to make a batch of Jalapenos lemonaid today, and scored some navel oranges for some more candied orange peel.  I've made two batches from mandarin oranges thus far and neither was as good as the thick thinned navel oranges I made the first batch out of.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

They will drop ship it later today
Happy birthday


Spoiler: If you are brave


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

I was able to get the extra long unit, we know about you short guys LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2022)

Good morning 

this place is a mess!

such wanton debauchery and rebel rousing around this joint

~ wipes down bar , picks up beer mugs , makes coffee , rolls joints , sets out some donuts and pie on the counter ~

ok , here it comes , get ready……..



Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Wall of death! Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> this place is a mess!
> 
> ...


You always raise some excellent POINTS


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> this place is a mess!
> 
> ...


Do not worry my friends the supplier had extras and will be sending salesmen samples to all.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

Leaving on a fishing trip in a couple of hours. Hopefully this will be productive it's going to be a bit chilly at 10,000 ft. Especially tomorrow morning probably below freezing. I can take the cold just hope the wind is calm. This lake is famous for high winds I might need a bigger boat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Can me and my girlfriend go with ya.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

^^^^My son in law somehow won't replace her....but I will make the best of it.


----------



## stain (Sep 11, 2022)

The fishing sucked this morning... Only one bass caught. 

Off to grub shopping with Blondy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Looking nice brother.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

I am out of here....be back in two shakes of a lambs tail.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I am out of here....be back in two shakes of a lambs tail.


Happy Humping Good Luck


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



Looks like those bulls were having a riot! Didn't take 'em too long to figure out how to pop the bubbles to get to the gooey insides, either.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

They forgot to spit out their gum before they started the race.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

Cracked the screen on my phone today......s....plus I am typing this on the same phone. Not at home so the wounded phone will have to do


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2022)

Gonna call it a day. Maybe watch some youtube and play a couple of games of solitaire. You folks have a good night, and I'll see ya when the sun comes up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

Jeez.  Here I yam, farting around. 

I think it is pine tree pollen. 

By dose id stubbed ub.  (My nose is stuffed up.)  Sinuses.  Can't sleep.  Fortunately, I have tomorrow off, unlike thirty years ago when I retarded.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2022)

Lord,,, another fking work day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  Here I yam, farting around.
> 
> I think it is pine tree pollen.
> 
> By dose id stubbed ub.  (My nose is stuffed up.)  Sinuses.  Can't sleep.  Fortunately, I have tomorrow off, unlike thirty years ago when I retarded.




ha!…here I am sneezing , eyes watering , blowing snot all over , it is my morning ritual , I guess  I am allergic to sleep


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lord,,, another fking work day.




try working more overtime , pay more money into my social security and I may get another raise this year


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2022)

Goooode overcast moderate air quality day in beautiful downtown River City, starting at 62F and 92% RH, with wildfire smoke and 2 mph breeze, predicted to soar to 76F during the sweltering part of the day.  Hoping this finds everyone grinning ear to ear!

Both the Jalapeno lemonade and candied Navel Orange peels came out primo and I made a thick orange compote out of the oranges themselves combined with the sugar water that I boiled previous orange peels in.  I plan to experiment with marinating Pheasants or Cornish Game Hens in it.

Two days of standing in the kitchen has my lower back screaming at me and I welcome sitting on my butt returning to researching chromatography packing materials for removing Methanol and Diethanolamine.

No response from suppliers yet but an exciting conference call with one of the LPG suppliers who has another successful LLE test sled for water washing the LPG to remove nasties, using soak and agitation instead of sparging or counter current flow. 

Goes to prove the point that multiple heads are better than one, even of some to them are cabbages!


----------



## stain (Sep 12, 2022)

Another nice day among the oaktrees. 

Watched/read the long term winter forecast for here and we're in for a lota snow. Will be spending the next few weeks cutting n stacking allot more firewood. A good thing we live out in the woods and have allot of almost free wood. (mix gas and chainsaw bar oil) Just glad we spent the monies on the biggest wood splitter we could find. Would hate to be splitting it by hand again.....

Back to making splinters...

enjoy


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

stain said:


> Another nice day among the oaktrees.
> 
> Watched/read the long term winter forecast for here and we're in for a lota snow. Will be spending the next few weeks cutting n stacking allot more firewood. A good thing we live out in the woods and have allot of almost free wood. (mix gas and chainsaw bar oil) Just glad we spent the monies on the biggest wood splitter we could find. Would hate to be splitting it by hand again.....
> 
> ...











yer killing’ it Amigo


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

anyone see that full moon the other night?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2022)

I love her long time.,,,,okay maybe not along time but at least a few minutes.


----------



## stain (Sep 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone see that full moon the other night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did...but the crack was a whole lot BIGGER!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2022)

Good night, Islanders. See ya minjana.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 13, 2022)

Happy two toke Tuesday, starting at 63F and 77% RH around cheer, and predicted to reach 71F.

Some quality time spent researching mol sieve and the math as well as ion exchange beads. Alas I found that butane and diethanolamine are very close to the same size molecule at 6.74 and 6.75 Angstroms respectively, and propane is close at 6.19 Angstroms. That will make it difficult to remove one and leave the other using Mol Sieve.

In addition, Mol Sieve doesn't come in 7 Angstrom pores, only 3, 4, 5, and 10 Angstrom. Interestingly the spec sheet for 13X shows it as being used for removal of oxygenates from hydrocarbons............

Dinner out with old friends that are about a decade older than me. He was the old guard when I was hired at the last corporation that I worked for and still operates his own aerospace consulting business and a vineyard at almost 90.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 13, 2022)

good morning 

aaarrrggg , need coffee


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Yes I did...but the crack was a whole lot BIGGER!!!





r u sure that wasn’t Uranus?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

I'm at work waiting on a few contractors to show up,,,and yep im drinking my coffee. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Slept on my neck wrong so trying to work thatout with a doobie and coffee exercises till the vet appointment for my new puppy Maryjane at 9:30. Have to get the plants tended to today as we are spending the next few days taking care of the grandkids at their place and will have limited time at our house. i hope everyone has a sweet day  will check in later for a buzz  
anyone heard from Ness?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2022)

Ness hasn't posted since the fifth. Kinda worried about her, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

Now thats funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Slept on my neck wrong so trying to work thatout with a doobie and coffee exercises till the vet appointment for my new puppy Maryjane at 9:30. Have to get the plants tended to today as we are spending the next few days taking care of the grandkids at their place and will have limited time at our house. i hope everyone has a sweet day  will check in later for a buzz
> anyone heard from Ness?


No and I dmed her and no reply .I hope she is doing ok ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> No and I dmed her and no reply .I hope she is doing ok ...


Me too


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

Overwhelmed in maters.   Been gone a couple of days and this is what I come home to.  More tomorrow.....





Don't forget the ones in the back.....


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

That was just maters......now going out for cukes, squash, peppers, beets and radishes.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

nice pute


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

I trimmed a bunch of fan leaves off my two girls and my Wife is going to cook them in butter and put them as another topping on Pizza. Instead of Spinach Pizza,, I ill have Fan Leaf Pizza.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

Im playing Tarzan with a friend.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

Sorry ,couldnt help my self .....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im playing Tarzan with a friend.
> 
> View attachment 308687


*"WHATS HER NAME ? "*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I trimmed a bunch of fan leaves off my two girls and my Wife is going to cook them in butter and put them as another topping on Pizza. Instead of Spinach Pizza,, I ill have Fan Leaf Pizza.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 308698


Muy bonita chica !


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2022)

what a day, my life feels like I rode a roller coaster today...a bit of an emotional ride between what is right and what I want...as it should, right won out...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

I gonna do this too. Maybe dip a few small fan leaves in olive oil so they keep their shape and look pretty with the cheese background.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I gonna do this too. Maybe dip a few small fan leaves in olive oil so they keep their shape and look pretty with the cheese background.


Gospa Moia .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gospa Moia .....


A religious experience for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2022)

Sounds great.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

One tough lady


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308663
> 
> I know of a ass you can kiss Jamey


Sadly I can't empty my bladder fully sitting.  Also wondering how can you call yourself a man if you still pee like a puppy?

Happy Weedsday brothers and sisters! Starting out at 63F @ 75% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.

Yesterday mostly spent on research, with a nap thrown in. Dinner out with old friends was postponed as one of them woke up sick yesterday.

Housekeepers due this morning and then I need to start cleaning out the guest room for visitors. Mostly boxes of books that have accumulated. It is amazing how fast they accumulate, even with most of our books being on Kindle these days.

Dinner out tonight with another old friend to try out a new seafood restaurant for crawfish again. The previous one had crawfish listed in the online menu but were out when we tried to order them.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sadly I can't empty my bladder fully sitting.  Also wondering how can you call yourself a man if you still pee like a puppy?
> 
> Happy Weedsday brothers and sisters! Starting out at 63F @ 75% RH, cloudy, and predicted to reach 74F.
> 
> ...


noice !
I have had crawfish only once in my life


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

Maybe if I set down to me I'll get in touch with my feminine side.
Wait,,I can't do that. My pecker will get cold in the water. Fk you Hippie,,,so I have to stretch it a little.


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Back to walking today.  Took a few days off due to a fishing trip but I am back in the routine today. 

Cutting the grass later and then moe s-hit to do in the garden.  Clean up and harvesting as usual.  Hopefully some rain later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Back to walking today.  Took a few days offdue to a fishing trip but I am back in the routine today.
> 
> Cutting the grass later and then moe s-hit to do in the garden.  Clean up and harvesting as usual.  Hopefully some rain later.




do you know how to say cut the grass in French?…..


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> noice !
> I have had crawfish only once in my life


That's once more than I have. Yuck.


WeedHopper said:


> Maybe if I set down to me I'll get in touch with my feminine side.
> Wait,,I can't do that. My pecker will get cold in the water. Fk you Hippie,,,so I have to stretch it a little.


The only time you get in touch with your feminine side is when you feed your 'roids a preparation H.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

Hey,,i have to scratch them,,they itch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Right behind ya. Spooky, ain't it? 

Managed to screw my back up even worse than it already is. Gonna try and get some shuteye. Doubt that's gonna happen. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

OK, I'm serious this time. Good night, Islanders.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning 
the next 30 days is when it all happens

84 today , mid 90’s for a week , then highs will only be in 70’s

time to camp out in the garden and watch for rippers


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2022)

Happy Thursday brothers and sisters!  Wishing everyone a stellar day!

63F @ 78% RH starting out here, with 2 mph breeze, cloudy and predicted to reach 72F.

Some progress sorting books, and good food at Brother's Crawfish.  Besides a crawfish boil, we had alligator, calamari, and crayfish etouffee.

Our older friends scheduled for dinner tonight at a new Japanese restaurant in Beaverton called and postponed, as the wife has fallen ill.  About five years older than Moi, and both are fragile in their dotage.  She uses a walker, and he has already died once from a heart attack but was resuscitated.

Back to clearing the guest room.............................


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2022)

boo said:


> what a day, my life feels like I rode a roller coaster today...a bit of an emotional ride between what is right and what I want...as it should, right won out...


Did they explain how the puppies got out and lost?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)

This was great Joe


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy whatever day it is.  Gotta clear the cobwebs.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Walk time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2022)

no one walked on the moon..it was all fake


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

You guys are killing me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

She walked on the moon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

She eats moon pies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2022)

the real moon landing


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

My kinda exploring deep space.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Moon pie


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no one walked on the moon..it was all fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little maternal grandmother went to her grave saying it was faked. I said, "But Grandma, I saw it on the TV!" She smiled and said, "I saw a 60 foot tall monkey crawling up the Empire State Building on TV. Did that really happen?"


bigsur51 said:


> the real moon landing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of guys in the chapter and I used to take a moon pic by the welcome to sign of the major city the rally was at. The gals were passing around pics at a meeting one time, and Becky handed the Old Hen a moon pic and asked which one was me. She replied, "The one in the middle. I'd recognize that ass hole any were."


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Afraid I can't buy the fake moon landing conspiracy,,, but to each his own. I ain't going so it really doesn't matter one way or the other to me. I actually don't see what the point would be in lying about it and all the Astronauts lying to keep it a secret. What's the point or purpose.
First off keeping that many ppl quite for all those yrs sounds pretty much impossible.
But I ain't gonna argue with anyone about it.
My Wife says the same shit and I just shake my head and keep my mouth shut.
There are ppl who actually believe the earth is flat and under a dome.
I've learned that arguing with ppl about their conspiracies is a waste of my time and theirs. And yes I know that a conspiracy is only a conspiracy until it becomes fact or fiction. So arguing about which one it is until there is proof of one or the other is not worth it to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Now,,,what do you think about Uranus. Could be a sore subject.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Trimming nose hairs is for sissies. I pull mine out with a pair of tweezers. I've been married for 47 years. I know what *real* pain is.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Trimming nose hairs is for sissies. I pull mine out with a pair of tweezers. I've been married for 47 years. I know what *real* pain is.


How Old are you


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

He counts in dog yrs.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2022)

boy was today a nice day to open up the mailbox...had 2 friends send me some beans that I've really wanted to play with...super nice genetics and hard to find gear...sending 20 rooted cuts to another friend thanks to the help of GMO who helped me realize what I have been doing wrong...I'm a cloning machine now...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

That's because it was your Birthday.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)

Where is Joe


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Going out to dinner with the neighbors tonight.  Our monthly gathering. The liberals are out of town. So it should be fun. After a couple of glasses of wine these people really yuck it up.

I I'm going to have to learn GMO's cloning techniques. Mine take way too long and recently have not been getting the results that I used to get.

In the mean time I am smoking a bowl getting ready for dinner.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

Well Islanders, it's time for this old hippie to set sail for dreamy land. Hope everybody had a great day and have an even better one tomorrow. A round of hugs for all of ya's.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2022)

im wake for some reason...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

boo said:


> im wake for some reason...


Yeah, me too. I'm out for  real this time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 16, 2022)

Me three.  I've been wandering around for an hour or more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

Morning Islanders.
Just laying here about to get my ass up and take a shower. It's Friday. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

Good morning 

bring out the rubber topped buggies
bring out the rubber topped hats


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

Gooode Frieday morning brothers and sisters, hugz all around, starting with the person next to you!

Another gorgeous cloudy/overcast day starting at 57F @ 74% RH, with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 66F

Fall is rapidly approaching, with lots of maple leaves from the park across the street covering our yard and front gardens. The good news is that the lawn maintenance guy is due today, so he will deal with everything but the gardens.

Big progress clearing the upstairs guest room and there are now seven large boxes of books at the bottom of the stairs, as well as some clothing items ready for donation to Goodwill today. Alas my lower back is not happy with me, but then it seldom is anymore...

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and our chef friend, with location still in the air.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

Morning, girls are getting tea today.  But first I have 10,000 steps to get in.

43f at sun up...I could see my breath when I took the dog out. 

Weekend is almost here...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, girls are getting tea today.  But first I have 10,000 steps to get in.
> 
> 43f at sun up...I could see my breath when I took the dog out.
> 
> Weekend is almost here...


What's your latitude and elevation?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, girls are getting tea today.  But first I have 10,000 steps to get in.
> 
> 43f at sun up...I could see my breath when I took the dog out.
> 
> Weekend is almost here...


In miles what does 10,000 steps equate to?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

4.5 miles ? You walk almost 5miles every morn Not bad at all
Im jealous, wish my legs would still do that (well back).


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2022)

mornin folks, heading out to see the puppy farm today...made me some sleep oil yesterday, took .5 ml. and in 1.5 hours I had a hard time watching the football game...enjoy the day peeps...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Sighting of new gray wolf family raises hopes of resurgence in Oregon


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> bring out the rubber topped buggies
> bring out the rubber topped hats
> ...


Looks like my future retirement property.


RosterMan said:


> 4.5 miles ? You walk almost 5miles every morn Not bad at all
> Im jealous, wish my legs would still do that (well back).


Just under two miles, ya dolt!


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What's your latitude and elevation?


Latitude?  Wherever the foothills above Denver is.  I am right at 6,000 ft.



RosterMan said:


> In miles what does 10,000 steps equate to?


Right at 3 1/2 miles.  I get 3 miles in on my walk.   So, by the end of the day I get in way more than the 10,000 that the doc recommends.

Long work day in the grow.  Girls have been given beneficial tea and fed. Also moved a triangle Kush that I got from Boo into flower. Now I have Donkey D from GMO and the Triangle Kush in flower. The Snowcaine and Frost Hammer will have to wait their turn.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

I have to run some errands as soon as I get things cleaned up down here. Broke my fargin sunglasses while walking earlier so I have to replace them as well. Later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Latitude?  Wherever the foothills above Denver is.  I am right at 6,000 ft.
> 
> 
> Right at 3 1/2 miles.  I get 3 miles in on my walk.   So, by the end of the day I get in way more than the 10,000 that the doc recommends.
> ...


My mistake. I was going by feet, not steps. If ya had longer legs, you could get those miles in even quicker!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

Beer time, kiddies. Don't burn the place down 'til I get back. I always enjoy a good fire.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 4.5 miles ? You walk almost 5miles every morn Not bad at all
> Im jealous, wish my legs would still do that (well back).


He has a golf cart i bet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Latitude?  Wherever the foothills above Denver is.  I am right at 6,000 ft.
> 
> 
> Right at 3 1/2 miles.  I get 3 miles in on my walk.   So, by the end of the day I get in way more than the 10,000 that the doc recommends.
> ...


That aint shit,,,I do that setting down.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Latitude?  Wherever the foothills above Denver is.  I am right at 6,000 ft.


Looks like around 31 plus degrees north.  Portland is halfway from the equator to the pole at about the 45th parallel and you are about 11% further north.

In addition, the adiabatic rate is about 3 1/2 degrees F per 1000 feet, so that is already on average about 21 degrees F less than sea level temperature.  No wonder you're starting to feel fall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.


Martha’s Vineyard Shelter Coordinator’s Reply To Migrants Arriving Goes Viral: ‘They Have To’ Go ‘Somewhere Else’​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 308905


Beware of wolfs in drag or rainbow makeup!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

LBGTWOLF


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

^^^ha ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2022)

Bitchin' fire in China:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2022)

Gooode Satyrday morning brothers and sisters! All hail Lord Saturn's day and let the frivolities begin!!

A Jeep load of books, clothes, and stuff to Goodwill and the guest room mostly cleared. We received copies of my daughter and husbands visiting itinerary in early November, so plenty of time to finish organizing and good to have guests every year or so, so the guest room stays clear.

Working on the Medusa program update and waiting for updates from others. I received an update on the EHEW Elephant NFT save the elephants program and have dinner with the electronics genius who is building the prototype bee swarm noise generator to possibly dissuade elephants from raiding farmers' fields.

Hee, hee, hee, digging through my closet, I stumbled across the ammo can I once used to transport my cannabis and paraphernalia in, chosen because it is labeled as originally holding 420 cartridges. I stopped using it when I quit smoking around a decade ago and never cleaned it out, so it was a nostalgic find. Besides the paraphernalia, I found some Cannabuttons and some glycerin tincture aged at least a decade.

As I recall, the Cannabuttons were made from Cheese, but I don't remember what I made the tincture out of. For ya'll unfamilliar with a Cannabutton, they are finely ground cannabis pressed pressed under about 12,000 lbs into a compact button that is then shaved off and smoked like hash. https://graywolfslair.com/index.php/...5-cannabuttons.

It seriously smooths out the smoke by limiting surface area and I originally invented it to use lower quality material, when resources were limited, but some of my friends fell in love with it when I made them some out of prime bud.

Curious as to flavor and potency after lo these many years, so will smoke just-one-more-time to determine effects after long aging. I already tasted the glycerin tincture, and it is still tasty, though I suspect sedative, so will test it sometime when I in a good position to take a nap.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode Satyrday morning brothers and sisters! All hail Lord Saturn's day and let the frivolities begin!!
> 
> A Jeep load of books, clothes, and stuff to Goodwill and the guest room mostly cleared. We received copies of my daughter and husbands visiting itinerary in early November, so plenty of time to finish organizing and good to have guests every year or so, so the guest room stays clear.
> 
> ...


Great find GW.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



wow !brought back memories!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She walked on the moon.
> View attachment 308803


She can walk her Moon wherever she wants


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no one walked on the moon..it was all fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santa had a lillte girl on his lap and he asked his most famous question "What do you want for Christmas little girl?" She quickly replied  "barbie and GI Joe !" Santa was taken back and replied "I thought Barbie came with Ken " She replied " No She fakes it with Ken ,but comes with GI Joe"


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He counts in dog yrs.


*WHAT HIS NAME?*


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> *WHAT HIS NAME?*


*TONY Whats your Name*


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My mistake. I was going by feet, not steps. If ya had longer legs, you could get those miles in even quicker!


If Im thinking legs I would rather think of hers ....


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2022)

Morning gang.  Happy Shatterday.  I will be watching college football then a rally later. Have a great day.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

EZECHIAL ! ( thought you knew ..)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> *TONY Whats your Name*


Fk you Tony


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2022)

now this is a true role model





.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now this is a true role model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big is a Wonder Woman groopy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

He has posters of her on his ceiling.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> EZECHIAL ! ( thought you knew ..)


Ya better not say anything about my Mother


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now this is a true role model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ape is thinking  come on man  Just one quick one before you go


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308958


Be careful the Ford folks will hunt you down LOL
Oh and Wake Up Old Man


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He has posters of her on his ceiling.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Be careful the Ford folks will hunt you down LOL
> Oh and Wake Up Old Man


I am a Ford guy !
Took my road test on a  1970 F 100 4wd then owned a 67 High performance Ford Falcon! 170 3 on the tree
The car was very fast doing 0 to 60 in when I get there time


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am a Ford guy !
> Took my road test on a  1970 F 100 4wd then owned a 67 High performance Ford Falcon! 170 3 on the tree
> The car was very fast doing 0 to 60 in when I get there time


Nice Save
I drove nothing but Fords until I bought my 1st new truck
Went into a ford dealer cash in hand and not a single salesman would work on a price on a lot hold over.
I told him to stuff the sticker up his ass.
Maybe being dress in dirty work clothes he thought this guy is tire kicking
Never went back, Chevys have been very good to me.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308958


Fixed it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Can not help myself


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh and the Chevy dealer gave me a 1st responder discount too
ended up paying 15 below sticker price.
They took every Benny I placed on the desk


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wow !brought back memories!


Ever notice that any time ole Bronson's 900XLCH left the road, it shead 400 pounds of ugly fat and turned into a 350 Aermacchi Harley-Davidson?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ever notice that any time ole Bronson's 900XLCH left the road, it shead 400 pounds of ugly fat and turned into a 350 Aermacchi Harley-Davidson?


These E Bikes are cool
Buddy got one and it did over 40
He wrecked it 2xs and broke bones 
Stupid azz


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Never ask for who the Boo tolls
he tolls for you all.....................


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Chevy all the way. My Avalanche 2500 has 326k on and still running strong. That 496/8.1 is a Fking beast. I put a 411 rear end in it too.
Had an HD tune up put on it last yr.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Chevy all the way. My Avalanche 2500 has 326k on and still running strong. That 496/8.1 is a Fking beast. I put a 411 rear end in it too.
> Had an HD tune up put on it last yr.


I am going to have to hire an alien to start my Truck
I heard someone was after me


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2022)

Make sure he's about the same weight. I hear the trigger is a pressure switch in the driver's seat.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Make sure he's about the same weight. I hear the trigger is a pressure switch in the driver's seat.


Only ex CIA would know that LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> These E Bikes are cool
> Buddy got one and it did over 40
> He wrecked it 2xs and broke bones
> Stupid azz
> ...


The one that gets me is the single wheel electric scooters like from the BC comic strip, just waiting for hard braking and a faceplant.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The one that gets me is the single wheel electric scooters like from the BC comic strip, just waiting for hard braking and a faceplant.
> 
> View attachment 309004


GW they have the new electro glide Model just out for $200 more


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GW they have the new electro glide Model just out for $200 more
> View attachment 309008


wow with a stabilzation post , sweet!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wow with a stabilzation post , sweet!


Hold on Joe things may get a bit Rodeo ride in a bit


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Only ex CIA would know that LOL


I'll never tell.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

Well, it looks like all of my shipmates have sailed off to sleepyland. I've got a couple of hours to go before I join ya. Just the way I'm wired, I guess.
Group hugs all around. Hope to see all your smiling faces when the sun comes up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

OK, I'm serious this time. G'night kids.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

Gooode Sunday morning all! 59F @ 83% RH here, with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 76F.

Breakfast out at a new place named Brix yesterday, which was a disappointment, but the company and hugs were good. According to our younger members it was the latest and greatest place to be and be seen, as well as being crowded, but to their discredit, the rock shrimp and crab omelet tasted like canned tuna.

Got a call from my son, who dialed by mistake while attempting to call his ex-FIL. Good to hear from him but at the same time depressing that he is still struggling and at age 53, not likely to make the changes necessary to win. Alas a father always wishes the best for his children, but once they are adults, you have to accept them as they are.

Back to the Medusa research and preparing my update..............................


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode Sunday morning all! 59F @ 83% RH here, with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 76F.
> 
> Breakfast out at a new place named Brix yesterday, which was a disappointment, but the company and hugs were good. According to our younger members it was the latest and greatest place to be and be seen, as well as being crowded, but to their discredit, the rock shrimp and crab omelet tasted like canned tuna.
> 
> ...


Some Trees take longer to flower ...............


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Morn


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Okay.   This is such a good commentary from an Aussie commentator.     I think you'll love it.



Well said and well done. 


RosterMan said:


> Some Trees take longer to flower ...............


One would hope in one hand, but best make peace with reality in the other, lest we waste our own life energy anxiously waiting.  

Sometimes you have to face your own shortcomings and stop being an enabler as well.


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2022)

puppies awake way too early...good morning folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

boo said:


> puppies awake way too early...good morning folks...


Good morning boo. Yes them puppies wake up early don’t they? . How did the first night in the kennel go? My Maryjane is now sleeping from about 10:00 when we put her to bed till about 5:30 am. If she does both businesses when she goes out in the morning, she can run around my room for an hour while I take an extra little nap, if not both, she goes back in the kennel till I get up. That puppy is gonna keep you moving and young.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 309029


You growing baseballs and bats?  Good morning big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

I wanna be on bigs team.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You growing baseballs and bats?  Good morning big




that is a volunteer ECSD x Ogers which outgrew the hoop house so I peeled back the shade cloth and let her go…about 15’ foot tall

here she is about three weeks ago


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wanna be on bigs team.
> View attachment 309031


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

boo said:


> puppies awake way too early...good morning folks...


Hee, hee, hee and way too much energy!

Lola was the last pup we raised, and I was recently retired, while my child bride continued to work until old enough to apply for SS, soooo between the time I dropped her off for work and she arrived home by bus every day, I was 100% in charge of keeping an eye on Lola.  

I'm remembering how glad I was to see Grayfox every evening, not just because I love her for her fine mind(s), pleasing personality and alluring visage, but because she could watch Lola for a bit, giving me some time to myself.

How is Dutch holding up?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 309029


Where early sun worshipers got the concept, during a cannabis shroom induced consciousness!  All hail Sol REX!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Well said and well done.
> 
> One would hope in one hand, but best make peace with reality in the other, lest we waste our own life energy anxiously waiting.
> 
> Sometimes you have to face your own shortcomings and stop being an enabler as well.


I know It is always nice to try and see the good through the bad .


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Where early sun worshipers got the concept, during a cannabis shroom induced consciousness!  All hail Sol REX!!!






yesterday morning

we sometimes walk from Swedes place to the cemetery on the hill to watch the sun come up,and smoke a big hooter


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

boo said:


> puppies awake way too early...good morning folks...


Wake Up Boo
I want to chew on you LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Damn Pute. Colorado is going to give 140 homeless ppl $12,000.00
I'd say that's a real bad message to other homeless ppl in other States. You guys will get bomb barded with more homeless ppl wanting 12,000 to buy drugs. That's fking crazy.


----------



## stain (Sep 18, 2022)

@boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know It is always nice to try and see the good through the bad .


The good thing that allows me to let him do his thang, is that I recognize that he is pleasant to look at, has a pleasing personality, and is highly talented, so he has what it takes to do pretty much anything he chooses.  He has steady work as an electrician and isn't homeless, out stealing catalytic converters, or otherwise a leach on society, but struggles with addiction(s).

I aspired for my children to enjoy a better life than me, and they have what it takes, but I have to accept that they get to decide what it is.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Pute. Colorado is going to give 140 homeless ppl $12,000.00
> I'd say that's a real bad message to other homeless ppl in other States. You guys will get bomb barded with more homeless ppl wanting 12,000 to buy drugs. That's fking crazy.


More than 120 ...... every homeless personil in Colo.  Plain stupid.   I haven't heard any more about it though.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Some Trees take longer to flower ...............


words of wisdom


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is a volunteer ECSD x Ogers which outgrew the hoop house so I peeled back the shade cloth and let her go…about 15’ foot tall
> 
> here she is about three weeks ago
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmm.....!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn Pute. Colorado is going to give 140 homeless ppl $12,000.00
> I'd say that's a real bad message to other homeless ppl in other States. You guys will get bomb barded with more homeless ppl wanting 12,000 to buy drugs. That's fking crazy.


Thats crazy ,thats insane ! You dont know the address and town by chance ? ( asking for a friend,,,!)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Yeah no shit. Just put on some shitty clothes,,take a tent and go to Colorado for a week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats crazy ,thats insane ! You dont know the address and town by chance ? ( asking for a friend,,,!)





look up Firstview Colorado


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.google.com


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah no shit. Just put on some shitty clothes,,take a tent and go to Colorado for a week.


Fock Im in dont even need to change my clothes !!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The good thing that allows me to let him do his thang, is that I recognize that he is pleasant to look at, has a pleasing personality, and is highly talented, so he has what it takes to do pretty much anything he chooses.  He has steady work as an electrician and isn't homeless, out stealing catalytic converters, or otherwise a leach on society, but struggles with addiction(s).
> 
> I aspired for my children to enjoy a better life than me, and they have what it takes, but I have to accept that they get to decide what it is.


And he will be there in the end when you need him most Im sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Fock Im in dont even need to change my clothes !!!!






but have you had a shower in the last 30 days?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

pute said:


> More than 120 ...... every homeless personil in Colo.  Plain stupid.   I haven't heard any more about it though.


Sounds like the Illegal express is about to head your way


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> but have you had a shower in the last 30 days?


Does dipping in the pool count as a shower?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Denver allocates $2M in taxpayer funds to provide homeless women, trans and non-binary people with $12,000 in no-strings-attached cash - as a last-ditch effort to lift them out of destitution, combat soaring crime and clean up encampments​


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Fock Im in dont even need to change my clothes !!!!


I wear army green underwear and flip in inside out every few days
Got 6 months out of my last pair before I had to burn them


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh I forgot I use the directional water returns to help blast out the hard parts that need washing


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"Using $2 million in federal COVID-19 relief money, the city will partner with" What a great well of  money  did all this covid buisness provided for many people to draw from and misappropriate ,misuse and downright steal . A genius way of extracting money from the working class people ....*


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wear army green underwear and flip in inside out every few days
> Got 6 months out of my last pair before I had to burn them


Instad of burning them bury them ,they keep the grubs away ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Instad of burning them bury them ,they keep the grubs away ....


In most parts of the World, it is illegal to bury Hazardous waste


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In most parts of the World, it is illegal to bury Hazardous waste


You still in Afghanistan ?
( very proud I spelled that word the first time !)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Guess who.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does dipping in the pool count as a shower?


Depends!  How many kids are in the pool?


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2022)

The first night in the kennel went seamlessly. Once he realized I was sleeping next to him he was fine. We got up this morning and he was straight out the door and took care of his business like a big boy and then came in and thought he was going to try to push Dutch around. Dutch let him know that was not a good idea. After he came back in he went back into his kennel and let me take another one hour nap. Now he’s on the back porch and I’m having breakfast


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

boo said:


> The first night in the kennel went seamlessly. Once he realized I was sleeping next to him he was fine. We got up this morning and he was straight out the door and took care of his business like a big boy and then came in and thought he was going to try to push Dutch around. Dutch let him know that was not a good idea. After he came back in he went back into his kennel and let me take another one hour nap. Now he’s on the back porch and I’m having breakfast


Great first night.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Great first night.


Wish all my first nights went as well .....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we parked the RV next to the cannabis garden and we will start sleeping there tonight
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could borrow a dog for a month or so or foster one from the Humane Society.  You can't beat their hearing and nocturnal alertness!


boo said:


> The first night in the kennel went seamlessly. Once he realized I was sleeping next to him he was fine. We got up this morning and he was straight out the door and took care of his business like a big boy and then came in and thought he was going to try to push Dutch around. Dutch let him know that was not a good idea. After he came back in he went back into his kennel and let me take another one hour nap. Now he’s on the back porch and I’m having breakfast


It's interesting that it's not the wolves' parents that train them, it is their aunts and uncles.  They are also the ones who spend the most time playing with them.

Sleeping by your side reminds me of when we rescued GS female Angelique from a family that bought her at the same time they had a child, so that they could grow up together, and alas found that she was too boisterous for a newborn child, but worse yet wouldn't shut up when they locked her in the garage at night.

We let her sleep on a rug beside our bed and never heard a peep out of her.


----------



## Witchking (Sep 18, 2022)

Morning,

Awoke to rain this morning.
 Last night was the best sleep I have gotten in a couple of days. I hope today is the turning point for whatever it is I have, probably covid. Feeling the best I have in about 5 days and that's saying something..last 4 days I have been miserable. I think the wife is feeling better too, she caught it a day earlier than me. Hope this keeps us good for a while.lol


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wish all my first nights went as well .....


I hear that Joe
When does she let you out of that cage?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Crap I smell like Hopper now


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Fock Im in dont even need to change my clothes !!!!


We gotta wear clothes? Ya just ruined my tripl


RosterMan said:


> I wear army green underwear and flip in inside out every few days
> Got 6 months out of my last pair before I had to burn them


Ain't gotta burn 'em. They'll rot off.


Witchking said:


> Morning,
> 
> Awoke to rain this morning.
> Last night was the best sleep I have gotten in a couple of days. I hope today is the turning point for whatever it is I have, probably covid. Feeling the best I have in about 5 days and that's saying something..last 4 days I have been miserable. I think the wife is feeling better too, she caught it a day earlier than me. Hope this keeps us good for a while.lol


Glad you and your misses are on the mend. The shit saps ya hard. Don't expect that all will be 100% for a month. It depends on which flavor ya got. The first one was mean. The second was bad. The third was the least, but it hung on the longest. Absolutely no energy.


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2022)

It is my belief that the Covid virus is not much more than a typical flu cold. If they didn’t make such a big deal of it two years ago it would’ve just passed like all the other flus. I’m watching my Buccaneers play football while I have a 40 pound foot warmer hanging on my sneakers.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hear that Joe
> When does she let you out of that cage?


I have a key !!!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> but have you had a shower in the last 30 days?


Every day and twice on Sundays if I know Im getting Lucky ! so mostly just 7 days a week ..


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

caught a big one ...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309071
> 
> caught a big one ...


I can get that out...no sweat.  Just give me a pair of forceps and some monofilament line


boo said:


> It is my belief that the Covid virus is not much more than a typical flu cold. If they didn’t make such a big deal of it two years ago it would’ve just passed like all the other flus. I’m watching my Buccaneers play football while I have a 40 pound foot warmer hanging on my sneakers.


Sounds like your new best friend...hope Dutch isn't to jealous.


Witchking said:


> Morning,
> 
> Awoke to rain this morning.
> Last night was the best sleep I have gotten in a couple of days. I hope today is the turning point for whatever it is I have, probably covid. Feeling the best I have in about 5 days and that's saying something..last 4 days I have been miserable. I think the wife is feeling better too, she caught it a day earlier than me. Hope this keeps us good for a while.lol


What a Birthday present.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

I gotta get out of this habit of staying up 'til the sun comes up. Gonna try and pin my eyelids closed and get back to living like semi-normal folks. You kind people have a good night's sleep, and I'll see ya's in the morning.

XOXOXOXOXO (Betcha ya ain't seen that since grade school!)


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

Anybody got any staples?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody got any staples?


crazy glue


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)

wake up all you sleepy heads , grab some hot coffee and get on with your bad self


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up all you sleepy heads , grab some hot coffee and get on with your bad self


I'm RIGHT WITH YA COWBOY!!!!
Cowboy rules​Cowboy rules for: Arizona, Texas , Oklahoma, Colorado , New Mexico , Wyoming , Montana , Utah , Idaho and the rest of the Wild West are as follows: 1. Pull your pants up. You look like an idiot. 2. Turn your cap right, your head aint crooked. 3. Lets get this straight: its called a gravel road. I drive a pickup truck because I want to. No matter how slow you drive, youre gonna get dust on your Lexus. Drive it or get out of the way. 4. They are cattle. Thats why they smell like cattle. They smell like money to us. Get over it. Dont like it? I-10 & I-40 go east and west, I-17 & I-15 goes north and south. Pick one and go. 5. So you have a $60,000 car. We're impressed. We have $250,000 Combines that are driven only 3 weeks a year. 6. Every person in the Wild West waves. It's called being friendly. Try to understand the concept. 7. If that cell phone rings while a bunch of geese/pheasants/ducks/doves are coming in during a hunt, we WILL shoot it outta your hand. You better hope you dont have it up to your ear at the time. 8. Yeah. We eat trout, salmon, deer and elk. You really want sushi and caviar? Its available at the corner bait shop. 9. The Opener refers to the first day of deer season. Its a religious holiday held the closest Saturday to the first of November. 10. We open doors for women. Thats applied to all women, regardless of age. 11. No, theres no vegetarian special on the menu. Order steak, or you can order the Chefs Salad and pick off the 2 pounds of ham and turkey. 12. When we fill out a table, there are three main dishes: meats, vegetables, and breads. We use three spices: salt, pepper, and ketchup! Oh, yeah ... We dont care what you folks in Cincinnati call that stuff you eat ... IT AINT REAL CHILI!! 13. You bring Coke into my house, it better be brown, wet and served over ice. You bring Mary Jane into my house, she better be cute, know how to shoot, drive a truck, and have long hair. 14. College and High School Football is as important here as the Giants, the Yankees, the Mets, the Lakers and the Knicks, and a dang site more fun to watch. 15. Yeah, we have golf courses. But dont hit the water hazards - it spooks the fish. 16. Turn down that blasted car stereo! That thumpity-thump aint music, anyway. We dont want to hear it anymore than we want to see your boxers! Refer back to #1! When youre too old to cut the mustard, you can always lick the jar.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



I THOUGHT I SMOKED GOOD WEED ......


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I THOUGHT I SMOKED GOOD WEED ......





some Blueberry yum yum


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)

Is this the end for WonderWoman?

Is the world doomed?

Stay tuned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2022)

Fking stoners.
Setting my ass at the Federal building waiting on my crew. They start at 7am. Then over to another federal building about a mile away to check on my carpet layers,,then to another federal building that's about 30 mins away to check on my landscape and irrigation crews. Then to the God damn office to call on projects in Oklahoma and Arkansas.
Yep,,just another fun filled day trying pay you old fkers SS  yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Sep 19, 2022)

Well Im taking one more day off today to rest and try to shake off whatever this is. I talked to my bro yesterday and he thinks it is just the Flu said the same shit went through his work and everybody got tested and they were all turning up negative for covid, but the docs did say there is a nasty Flu making the rounds out there right now, so I really believe its just the flu and of course we had to catch it.lol


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

Gettin close .....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

WK, I had to delete your last two posts.  Funny as h-ell.  Please repost in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Witchking (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> WK, I had to delete your last two posts.  Funny as h-ell.  Please repost in the appropriate thread.


Yeah I accidentially posted those in the wrong thread. Sorry about that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Plan on hacking down that dosidos plant on my porch today after a little visit with momma. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Yeah I accidentially posted those in the wrong thread. Sorry about that


Fking pothead.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Plan on hacking down that dosidos plant on my porch today after a little visit with momma. Hope everyone has a great day.


Loved the mermaid !! outstanding !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking pothead.


Now wait a minute I resemble that remark .....!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

__


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Loved the mermaid !! outstanding !


Im not sure but was her top painted on?


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Yeah I accidentially posted those in the wrong thread. Sorry about that


Funny as s-hit.  Please repost in the proper place. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

Did y’all know that the queen’s funeral is on tv… every farging channel. I’m watching old westerns with my early nooner buzz before momma visit. No disrespect just sayin…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did y’all know that the queen’s funeral is on tv… every farging channel. I’m watching old westerns with my early nooner buzz before momma visit. No disrespect just sayin…


Im watching auto repairs on youtube
Had enough of the old Bag


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im watching auto repairs on youtube
> Had enough of the old Bag







the westerns mo better


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 309149
> 
> the westerns mo better


Oh Bigsur you slay me LOL....................


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

Now I wonder if I were to post something bad by accident of course 
Would angie come looking for pute to yell at LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 309149
> 
> the westerns mo better


Oh Subie ,,,,


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

I see Sub and Big in
 the remake of "Gone with the weed"


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now I wonder if I were to post something bad by accident of course
> Would angie come looking for pute to yell at LOL


Nope. She'd just put on her shit kickin' boots and come to you directly.


RosterMan said:


> I see Sub and Big in
> the remake of "Gone with the weed"
> View attachment 309150


Uh ooh. Somebody's jelly......


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309151


Literally laughed out loud on that one. First laugh of the day. Thanks!


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

got home after being out for 3 hours, young Ivan spent his first time in the kennel with me gone...he did great, no yapping of crapping the floor...he's outside learning from dutch...dutch is quick to correct with a deep growl and a snap...life is so good...


----------



## kevinn (Sep 19, 2022)

How come you chose the male puppy and not the female ??


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

Probably 'cause Dutch and a female puppy would make a bunch of puppies. Just my guess.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did y’all know that the queen’s funeral is on tv… every farging channel. I’m watching old westerns with my early nooner buzz before momma visit. No disrespect just sayin…


Im sick of the shit. Enough already.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> got home after being out for 3 hours, young Ivan spent his first time in the kennel with me gone...he did great, no yapping of crapping the floor...he's outside learning from dutch...dutch is quick to correct with a deep growl and a snap...life is so good...


Pay attention and you'll learn to train pups the old fashion way.............


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> got home after being out for 3 hours, young Ivan spent his first time in the kennel with me gone...he did great, no yapping of crapping the floor...he's outside learning from dutch...dutch is quick to correct with a deep growl and a snap...life is so good...


I’ve actually used the growl and snap thing myself with my new puppy Maryjane when I saw how good it worked for my senior dog BB. It works sometimes but I dont get near the respect she does. That puppy knows her limits with her aunt BB.


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Pay attention and you'll learn to train pups the old fashion way.............


Ivan is my 13th GSD and I'm still learning JD, crate is for when I leave but yeah, I follow him like NORAD......every dog has it's sweet spot so to say...kevinn, if I got the female I would have to wait 2 years for pups, dutch may be either gone of too old to inseminate her and I gave hard thought to having to care for a litter, just not the direction I am wanting to go...5 years ago I should have done it but not now...keeping up with 1 puppy is mind altering...
yeah, the queen is still dead but they'll trot her cold corpse around so they can sell more souveniers...
subbie, dutch does a fine job just using the stank eyes, Ivan knows that look and avoids it...dutch had him in his mouth earlier, just mouthing his with a fatherly shake...point taken...


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Got your self a lot of fun and entertainment going on Boo.  Good Night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hope ya had a good BD, Pute. You deserve it.

What does any self respecting hippie do at 22:30 on a Monday? Makes homemade French fries, of course! Was gonna make onion rings, but the Old Hen said they'd mess up her belly this late, so French fries it was. Good stuff, Manard. Takes a few more steps than the rings would have, but they were worth it. Yum!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Got a big day tomorrow, so I'm callin' it a night. Good night, shipmates.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

well it is a big day  , tomorrow has arrived

now if I can just find some coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>




you ain’t on the job yet?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

one more cup of coffee and then it’s showtime


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

Mornin Kids


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one more cup of coffee and then it’s showtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momma Mia que bella...


----------



## stain (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you ain’t on the job yet?


He does not really go to work just like to pretend he is still the boos


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Why am I always the guy in the red shirt


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one more cup of coffee and then it’s showtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know if you satisfied a redhead ?
She unties you .......


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one more cup of coffee and then it’s showtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she is saying "but you are my stepfather silly"


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How do you know if you satisfied a redhead ?
> She unties you .......


We wish


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She looks like she is saying "but you are my stepfather silly"


She doesn't have to say anything ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How do you know if you satisfied a redhead ?
> She unties you .......


Joe Men as Ugly as we are better be Cash Loaded to even have her say hello and have a drink with us


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> She doesn't have to say anything ....


I know put some food in her mouth


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe Men as Ugly as we are better be Cash Loaded to even have her say hello and have a drink with us


sad but true


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sad but true


Joe do you still grow anything


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

I was reading that NY was legal but not for growing
Seems they are jerking the growing at home around , Prob waiting for the elections to push it. A Holes


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe do you still grow anything


yes


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

One and done


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Back to work, washing out the DE pool filter and pump disconnect today
Takes a bit to open the filter and wash the old DE off the grids , but not hard to do


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one more cup of coffee and then it’s showtime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer gonna wind up giving Walter a chubby with those kinds of pics.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

Slow day on the ranch.

Back from the daily walk.  The veg room needs some up-potting.  Plus this damn Frost Hammer won't show it's sex..... usually after the third node I can tell while still in veg.  This plant has 6 nodes and nothing.....this thing better not be some kind of woke trans gender plant.  Bad enough that half this city doesn't know what sex they are.

I will up-pot it and throw it in flower and force it to show sex.  Would have been a lot less work if it had behaved like a normal plant.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

just dragging my bones thru the morning or what's left of it...enjoy the day you deplorable misfits...


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

boo said:


> just dragging my bones thru the morning or what's left of it...enjoy the day you deplorable misfits...


I resemble that remark. My mother always said I would grow up to be something and deplorable seems to fit the bill.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

Wear the badge proudly Pute, we are the elite in this country whether they know it or not


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I resemble that remark. My mother always said I would grow up to be something and deplorable seems to fit the bill.


My Mother always said I was special but I dont think She meant it in a good way !


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My Mother always said I was special but I dont think She meant it in a good way !


Oh you are Special Joe   Yes you are


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh you are Special Joe   Yes you are



your liver with some fava beans and wash it down with chianti and a joint !


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your liver with some fava beans and wash it down with chianti and a joint !


I am having a friend for dinner tonight LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Pool is done for the season, all covered and things stored away in sheds .
Now I get to do it all over next year Oh joy joy joy


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Slow day on the ranch.
> 
> Back from the daily walk.  The veg room needs some up-potting.  Plus this damn Frost Hammer won't show it's sex..... usually after the third node I can tell while still in veg.  This plant has 6 nodes and nothing.....this thing better not be some kind of woke trans gender plant.  Bad enough that half this city doesn't know what sex they are.
> 
> I will up-pot it and throw it in flower and force it to show sex.  Would have been a lot less work if it had behaved like a normal plant.


What did you do for your birthday ?


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

Whacked off!


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

Only took a couple of minutes though.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Whacked off!


What " different " thing did you do for your birthday ...?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What " different " thing did you do for your birthday ...?


I figured some good vittles ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What " different " thing did you do for your birthday ...?


This time he left the curtains closed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Only took a couple of minutes though.





joeb631a said:


> I figured some good vittles ....


Bearded Clam


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What " different " thing did you do for your birthday ...?


Nothing, whacking off is fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

say goodnight Gracie


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

Good night Gracie


----------



## MJ Passion (Sep 21, 2022)

Okay, found another one that I think this group will find interesting.
I watch a lot of camping in the wild YouTubes, and there is one guy Steve Wallace that is well known.   I've been watching other stealth campers paying tribute to him as Steve's wife passed away one night.    

So that background is why you'll know the mention of Steve and "beautiful wife'.

But this guy is buying his weed and camping and smoking some.    His channel is "Weed in the bush".   This is the first time I've seen him.


----------



## Dr. Albert (Sep 21, 2022)

Good News for New York People. New York Approved New Rules for Growing Cannabis at Home. This comes as bliss for the people of New York. Cannabis can be grown by patients requiring cannabis for their treatment and cannabis can be grown by caregivers. As you know the process will be similar as you need the cannabis card recommendation approval. After getting the approval to apply for a card. This move by the New York state authorities will for sure help the people to save more by growing on their own.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Okay, found another one that I think this group will find interesting.
> I watch a lot of camping in the wild YouTubes, and there is one guy Steve Wallace that is well known.   I've been watching other stealth campers paying tribute to him as Steve's wife passed away one night.
> 
> So that background is why you'll know the mention of Steve and "beautiful wife'.
> ...







Thanks!

cool….I am gonna have to check it out

we have been following Bushcraft Bear since the eruption of La Palma and really enjoy watching wilderness solo camping


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 21, 2022)

Dr. Albert said:


> Good News for New York People. New York Approved New Rules for Growing Cannabis at Home. This comes as bliss for the people of New York. Cannabis can be grown by patients requiring cannabis for their treatment and cannabis can be grown by caregivers. As you know the process will be similar as you need the cannabis card recommendation approval. After getting the approval to apply for a card. This move by the New York state authorities will for sure help the people to save more by growing on their own.


Good!  Sounds similar to the Oregon OMMP program before we legalized adult use and the politicians moved in and screwed it up digging for dollars.

Merry Weedsday masterful brothers and sister women of pulchritude! Let's start the morning on an upbeat note, by hugging the person next to you and maybe coping a feel.

I had my preop for my spinal fusion and didn't like what the doctor had to say, so canceled the back surgery. Different doctor this time and he said that there was about a 15% chance of complications, and that it probably wouldn't fix my back pain, only where it shoots down my butt. He also said I would have a 25 lb load limit the rest of my life and would have limited motion. Wish the first doctor had mentioned those items.

I decided to try losing 15lbs first, since it is all around my middle and a hanging weight pulling my spine forward. My diet starts today and its back to the gym........................ Sadly my mid-section is where I put on weight disproportionately and the only place there is currently fat on my aging mainframe.

Lunch out at the Olive Garden with oooold friends, about a decade senior. She is still spry, but he can barely move his shoulders and is less so.

Hee, hee, hee, my first ripening tomato. About three dozen on the huge Morton Hybrid plant, but only one ripening thus far and maybe a couple days from being ready.

Progress reported by others on the Medusa project, and I completed another Liquid Liquid Extraction (LLE) conceptual, based one of the successful approaches. I contacted a chemist who verified that the molecule sizes that I had computed were about right and that they were indeed close to the same size. That leaves us with their difference in dielectric constant to work with for separation.

We discussed media with a 7-angstrom pore size and that were acidic, so as to be more attractive to the higher polarity diethanolamine. He postulated that a 13X with potassium ions added would produce about a 7-angstrom pore, so more questions for the media supplier's tech staff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Morning Islanders. It's darker than the inside of a cow at 10:18 and currently raining like pouring piss outta a cowboy boot. The boiler guys, all four of 'em, are nested up in their trucks waiting for the monsoon to stop. Gotta love severe weather in September. I'm thinkin' their one day job just turned into a two day job. No biggie. As long as they get it done before the snow flies I'm good to go.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

Another walk in the books.  Now going down to the grow and check on things.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Another walk in the books.  Now going down to the grow and check on things.





I will roll us up a hooter of some c-red x cheese

2 yr cure


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

2 year cure......looks old and wrinkled to me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

You outta see me with a 67 year cure.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

Big has been curing for over 70 years and still lousy smoke.


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Big has been curing for over 70 years and still lousy smoke.


I was told he's got bud rot...


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

That is toe jam


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Islanders. It's darker than the inside of a cow at 10:18 and currently raining like pouring piss outta a cowboy boot. The boiler guys, all four of 'em, are nested up in their trucks waiting for the monsoon to stop. Gotta love severe weather in September. I'm thinkin' their one day job just turned into a two day job. No biggie. As long as they get it done before the snow flies I'm good to go.


Good ole days  Mooooooooooo


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

I started college to be a Veterinarian . went 2 yrs and found out how much and how few Vet Schools were in USA. Change my mind quick.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

I did the same thing......went in the wrong door and joined the Army.....I am a vet alright.  I must have been pretty shitty at it.....I am not allowed to drive at night or own a gun.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I did the same thing......went in the wrong door and joined the Army.....I am a vet alright.  I must have been pretty shitty at it.....I am not allowed to drive at night or own a gun.


I was 2 feet from the Navys Door riding subs
Glad I went down fast and turned around and said no thks


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

Say what Pute…


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

boo said:


> Say what Pute…


What


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

^^^So true. In my happy little group, we had hard working, hard partying people. We were even fine with the two cops that joined after I had a talk with 'em. The thing that destroyed the club as we knew it were the lawyers. Ya can't do this, ya can't do that, etc. Sorry, but we can and will.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I started college to be a Veterinarian . went 2 yrs and found out how much and how few Vet Schools were in USA. Change my mind quick.





did you change your Major and finish college?

I took a year of Horticulture , had a job lined up to work for Monsanto  , quit it all and moved to Colorado over 13 yrs ago and started growing…never looked back

never graduated either


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did you change your Major and finish college?
> 
> I took a year of Horticulture , had a job lined up to work for Monsanto  , quit it all and moved to Colorado over 13 yrs ago and started growing…never looked back
> 
> never graduated either


Yes Degree in electronics but did not stay in that field


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

pute said:


> What


why no gun...


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

boo said:


> why no gun...


I have a med marijuana license. No guns. Not even a 22 cal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Doesn't mean your wife can't have one......


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

Good O'l blue Colo.


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

let me know if you need a hired gun, once you shoot your first bad guy it becomes quite easy...break into my home brandishing a gun and you will be met with the same...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Please come to my house. I have no guns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Whoops,, forgot where I was.,,,i retook the picture.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I have a med marijuana license. No guns. Not even a 22 cal.


Any talk of them changing that rule? Im not sure but I think it’s that way here too if you have a marijuana card, you can’t own a weapon. Wouldn’t want them coming around checking up on my business. do they ever come around checking? OMG I would hate that…


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

I will be fine.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

Who needs guns when you have det cord and claymores.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

And a pitbull with AIDS.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Well, the boiler install was a comedy of errors. After the monsoon, the two dudes unloaded the boiler in the driveway and the van left. I told the dude that we still had rain coming and offered a tarp. He said they had plenty and covered it up. They go downstairs to start hacking out the old boiler, haul in some fresh copper and black iron pipe, work for awhile, and the dude tells me they dropped off the wrong boiler. It was for propane, not natural gas. He calls the office and they send the van back with the right one. In the mean time, they sat in the truck copping a munch and having a smoke. I tell 'em to shut the doors on the truck 'cause I had to let the big dog out to pee. Just head out the front door and see the delivery van turn around at the end of the road and drive off. I put the dog back in and ran back to tell the guys their truck just left and they might want to give him a call. Dude says it wouldn't work 'cause the driver is deaf! They go running down the road waiving at the guy.
Apparently it worked 'cause the guy came back and dropped off the right one and picked up the other one. They wrestle it downstairs while I drained the dog.
It's in, gas supply is in, most of the copper is in, but they'll be back to finish tomorrow.


----------



## 420karat (Sep 22, 2022)

real stoners will always restock before getting dry. The main issue has been on how to stay without lacking your meds. worry no more


*
I edited your post. No links unless you are a sponsor. Click on the Advertise With Us button below.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I have a med marijuana license. No guns. Not even a 22 cal.





SubmarineGirl said:


> Any talk of them changing that rule? Im not sure but I think it’s that way here too if you have a marijuana card, you can’t own a weapon. Wouldn’t want them coming around checking up on my business. do they ever come around checking? OMG I would hate that…


In Oregon we took them to the state Supreme Court over that issue and won!  They can't use OMMP licenses to deny gun sales or carry permits.

I dropped my OMMP license when the paperwork became onerous, as were the new rules and LEO non warrant search liberties you had to agree to.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Exactly this kinda bullshit is the reason I don't care if Texas ever goes legal. And if they did I wouldn't buy from a Fking Dispensary nor apply for a license.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Doesn't mean your wife can't have one......





ding! ding! ding!

I am sure Mrs. Pute can handle a .38


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

good morning…it is a chilly 48 here after being 98 about 24 hours ago and we have lite rain , if this weather was like this for a week or two , it is perfect for hatching our spores and cranking out the mildew , a real nightmare for ganja growers

but thankfully it will on,y last for 24 hours and then we are sunny , dry , lite winds and in the 80’s for the next 10 days , perfect weather to,start harvesting plants

so that is this weeks plan, start harvesting and trimming…….oh joy

but first some coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be fine.


Yep Wife owns the hammer and if ever needed , he hammers the nail and hands the tool off to the wife before the pineapple arrives to investigate


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning…it is a chilly 48 here after being 98 about 24 hours ago and we have lite rain , if this weather was like this for a week or two , it is perfect for hatching our spores and cranking out the mildew , a real nightmare for ganja growers
> 
> but thankfully it will on,y last for 24 hours and then we are sunny , dry , lite winds and in the 80’s for the next 10 days , perfect weather to,start harvesting plants
> 
> ...


Yep here too light rain humid, and temp changing no good


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

so our town has a brand new $35 million dollar school for about 100 kids lol

they have a first class weight room

and there is a cute instructor there who offers weight training classes  , 10 sessions for $60 bucks

this dirtymold man is gonna sign up , my muscles are melting away and turning into fat and I need to slow down the degeneration and try to tone up and save what muscles I have left

this might be my new fitness instructor


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2022)

Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous cloudy day here starting at 57F and 87% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 71F.

Alas I showed up at the lab for my blood draw and they had no order from my doctor. When I was finally able to get through to my doctors office, I was informed that they now do their own testing at the lab clinic and I had missed my appointment. Trying again this morning at 9:30 after another 15 hour fast..................

Progress on the Medusa project and I sent out an update to the team members. We now have two successful LLE water wash systems and several chromatography column solutions under development.

Sorting through responses from the various media supplier's technical experts and noting that some of my requests obviously made no further than the sales desk. It slows things down, but I'm having some fun responding with a "dumb-question" that pulls the rug out from under their "learned professional" proposal, so that they forward it to their real technical support.

I started dieting yesterday and I'm returning to the gym this morning after lab work and breakfast, to start working on my 15lb overweight midsection.

I also need to return the back brace that they gave me at the doctors office for after surgery, or they will charge me $1,000 for a brace listed on Amazon for $385.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so our town has a brand new $35 million dollar school for about 100 kids lol
> 
> they have a first class weight room
> 
> ...


Nice Equipment


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And just why are you in a school
> 
> And why are you in a school taking pics of the kids half dressed




do not assume or jump to conclusions my friend…those are public photos on the instructors web site for advertising

get your mind out of the gutter son


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Morning. 



RosterMan said:


> Yep Wife owns the hammer and if ever needed , he hammers the nail and hands the tool off to the wife before the pineapple arrives to investigate


I never thought of that......ha


bigsur51 said:


> good morning…it is a chilly 48 here after being 98 about 24 hours ago and we have lite rain , if this weather was like this for a week or two , it is perfect for hatching our spores and cranking out the mildew , a real nightmare for ganja growers
> 
> but thankfully it will on,y last for 24 hours and then we are sunny , dry , lite winds and in the 80’s for the next 10 days , perfect weather to,start harvesting plants
> 
> ...


You are gonna need a lot of coffee.


RosterMan said:


> Yep here too light rain humid, and temp changing no good





WeedHopper said:


> Exactly this kinda bullshit is the reason I don't care if Texas ever goes legal. And if they did I wouldn't buy from a Fking Dispensary nor apply for a license.


Looking back that was a mistake on my part.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do not assume or jump to conclusions my friend…those are public photos on the instructors web site for advertising
> 
> get your mind out of t                                                                                          e gutter evil mind today


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Although for 35 million dollars you should get to use ALL the equipment in there 
No?


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It was a joke man you must have an evil mind today


Damn, I was ready to move there.  Can't believe anything anymore.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do not assume or jump to conclusions my friend…those are public photos on the instructors web site for advertising
> 
> get your mind out of the gutter son


You no never jump to conclusions without clarification 1st.
Now if it was Hopper who posted that 
I would have called Dirty Old Ex biker dude


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You no never jump to conclusions without clarification 1st.
> Now if it was Hopper who posted that
> I would have called Dirty Old Ex biker dude




well you have succeeded in confusing me again so I will just sit over here and be a silent observer


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It was a joke man you must have an evil mind today





i guess the punch line went right over my head

there is a time to joke and a time to be serious


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i guess the punch line went right over my head
> 
> there is a time to joke and a time to be serious


Never be serious before coffee


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never be serious before coffee



I am on my second gallon


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

On my 3rd 24oz cup


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> On my 3rd 24oz cup




what brand do you drink?

we like the Russian KGB coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what brand do you drink?
> 
> we like the Russian KGB coffee


Civet Coffee is my Fav
After its initial discovery in Indonesia, Civet coffee is now produced in Bali, East Timor, Sulawesi, Java, the Philippines, and Sumatra. Following a balmy 24 hours in the digestive tract of a civet, the coffee berries (bean inside) are excreted out in the cat’s ****. Its price tag ranges between $100 and $600 per pound (wow!) though up to 80% of Kopi Luwak on the market is fake. As for flavor? It’s described as smooth and earthy, not as bitter as non-**** sourced coffee beans.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Civet Coffee is my Fav
> After its initial discovery in Indonesia, Civet coffee is now produced in Bali, East Timor, Sulawesi, Java, the Philippines, and Sumatra. Following a balmy 24 hours in the digestive tract of a civet, the coffee berries (bean inside) are excreted out in the cat’s ****. Its price tag ranges between $100 and $600 per pound (wow!) though up to 80% of Kopi Luwak on the market is fake. As for flavor? It’s described as smooth and earthy, not as bitter as non-**** sourced coffee beans.



for real or are you kidding around?


yeah , I knew about the civet coffee a long time ago

when I was in Jamaica , we drank some of the best coffee in the world , Jamaican Blue Mountain……good stuff mang


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 309348


Outstanding comment ! gonna steal it Brother !!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Civet Coffee is my Fav
> After its initial discovery in Indonesia, Civet coffee is now produced in Bali, East Timor, Sulawesi, Java, the Philippines, and Sumatra. Following a balmy 24 hours in the digestive tract of a civet, the coffee berries (bean inside) are excreted out in the cat’s ****. Its price tag ranges between $100 and $600 per pound (wow!) though up to 80% of Kopi Luwak on the market is fake. As for flavor? It’s described as smooth and earthy, not as bitter as non-**** sourced coffee beans.


Ha I know about the coffee !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for real or are you kidding around?
> 
> 
> yeah , I knew about the civet coffee a long time ago
> ...


Ona serious and personal note ! What kind of coffee do you drink and how do you make it ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ona serious and personal note ! What kind of coffee do you drink and how do you make it ?




using up the last of our local Dazbog KGB and we float between a French press and regular drip coffee maker

what coffee do you use?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> using up the last of our local Dazbog KGB and we float between a French press and regular drip coffee maker
> 
> what coffee do you use?
> 
> ...


It depends ! I like a full bodied roast . For my glass perculator  I go anywhere from a starbucks ,to a Giviala to a seatle coffee .Honestly i use a kerig with Pacific Bold or a Aldis french roast also .Givialia is more for my french press


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

How Sweet....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ha I know about the coffee !


I've never heard about the cat coffee, but I had heard about goats doing the same thing. Yuck. Glad I don't drink coffee.
We got some hash a hundred years ago that they called Black Primo. It supposedly was smuggled across some foreign border in a goat's ass. Stuff tasted like it, too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309359
> 
> How Sweet....


Now that's true love.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Found Joe And Roster a new girlfriend. One squeeze and your pecker is history.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Joe And Roster a new girlfriend. One squeeze and your pecker is history.
> 
> View attachment 309366
> View attachment 309369
> ...


In life I never want to have warm fleshy union with a girl who could beat my ass up !lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

sick bastages, that chick has suck me lips, I find them to be disgusting and over the top cosmetics...just getting back from the vet, young Ivan got his 7 puppy shots and a chip, $139 out the door...that I felt was a bargain...time to see what the garden looks like...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309358


How much and how good.  Lot of his products are a bit pricey even with the PROMO code......


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

I despise starbucks and won't go into one but I do drink their pikes roast coffee brewed strong...that coffee has soul...


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

I have never been to starbucks.....not gonna pay $5 for filtered water.  I drink what Mrs Pute gives me.....end of story.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I despise starbucks and won't go into one but I do drink their pikes roast coffee brewed strong...that coffee has soul...


me 2


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> How much and how good.  Lot of his products are a bit pricey even with the PROMO code......


Have no idea brother. Never tried it but was thinking about it. I don't drink but a few cups a day so it would go a long way. He seems to have great products.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309373






Public Service Announcement


----------



## kevinn (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> sick bastages, that chick has suck me lips, I find them to be disgusting and over the top cosmetics...just getting back from the vet, young Ivan got his 7 puppy shots and a chip, $139 out the door...that I felt was a bargain...time to see what the garden looks like...


That is a deal.  It costs me that much to just walk in to the vet's office.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have no idea brother. Never tried it but was thinking about it. I don't drink but a few cups a day so it would go a long way. He seems to have great products.


I have sheets pillow cases and pillows from him.  I support who supports me.  No slippers at $50 though.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

kevinn said:


> That is a deal.  It costs me that much to just walk in to the vet's office.


would have cost me 500-600 dollars here


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I have sheets pillow cases and pillows from him.  I support who supports me.  No slippers at $50 though.


I bought his slippers , too narrow sent them back
But they did have quality construction.
Wish they had fit my big foot


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Joe And Roster a new girlfriend. One squeeze and your pecker is history.
> 
> View attachment 309366
> View attachment 309369
> ...


That scares me, and I ain't 'fraid of nothin'.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Joe And Roster a new girlfriend. One squeeze and your pecker is history.
> 
> View attachment 309366
> View attachment 309369
> ...


Thats a Man baby  YUK


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Peter puffer on steroids


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Peter puffer on steroids


Spoiled my dinner Thanks Hopper


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

speaking of dinner, I've been out in the garden dreaming about st. louis baby back ribs...called to place a take out order and son of a biitch they're closed...nothing is gonna taste good now dangit...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of dinner, I've been out in the garden dreaming about st. louis baby back ribs...called to place a take out order and son of a biitch they're closed...nothing is gonna taste good now dangit...


Yummy
Nothing better than take out ribs, Meat tends to stick in my teeth though


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yummy
> Nothing better than take out ribs, Meat tends to stick in my teeth though


I'd take out my teefers if I could...they really fall off the bone...guess I'll saute me some mahi mahi for dinner...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Better than Fish head soup


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm sitting here being a ***** baby about my ribs...how the helll can a restaraunt be closed on a Thursday...online they say walk in only, the phone says they're closed...I even got the Z car out and the top down...dammit...


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

what, pusssy is a banned word...***


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

That sucs


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of dinner, I've been out in the garden dreaming about st. louis baby back ribs...called to place a take out order and son of a biitch they're closed...nothing is gonna taste good now dangit...


I  make ribbs like a mofo 220 degrees with some apple wood on my green egg. I loves me some pulled pork too !


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

Swede is making homemade pizza tonight….tomato sauce from tomatoes from the garden , homemade recipe for pizza dough , garlic , onions , 92% lean grass fed ground beef , and chocolate cake and Colombian coffee for desert


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede is making homemade pizza tonight….tomato sauce from tomatoes from the garden , homemade recipe for pizza dough , garlic , onions , 92% lean grass fed ground beef , and chocolate cake and Colombian coffee for desert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a purple Cherokee.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

I had chicken Parm.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2022)

I had turkey... but I do not think it was fresh... and it _did_ smell odd.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I had turkey... but I do not think it was fresh... and it _did_ smell odd.
> View attachment 309398


Looks like a scene from Aliens ......


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Bake it in NyQuil


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

I had a request for beef stew this morning. The whole house smells grand. Got the seal of approval from the OH and Pullet. I just wasn't hungry. Might have to sneak a couple of bites later just to see if it tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Looking at Big's titty turkey I wouldn't be hungry either.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

cheer up Pute , Oktoberfest is just around the corner


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Looks like October fest in Frankenmuth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I had turkey... but I do not think it was fresh... and it _did_ smell odd.
> View attachment 309398


I sent this picture to my daughter when she asked what we were having for dinner. I said I found a new recipe


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 22, 2022)

Two more weeks?  ..











Or calmag?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

I'd be watching them every day. I'm not seeing any amber, and some look like they're still clear.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

I will be watching zzzzzzzz


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

Me, too. Been a long day. Boiler still ain't finished. Comedy of errors.
Good night, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I sent this picture to my daughter when she asked what we were having for dinner. I said I found a new recipe


Well, I certainly have had my comeuppance... with all the foofawraw of me goofing off wired to a horsepistol bed -- leaving her with the grievous chore of feeding the wild creatchy-poos that actually tap on our door -- she cooked me a shitty dinner:


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Looks like a scene from Aliens ......


Nah.  Just sumpin' I got spearfishing while night-diving in the Caribbean...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW ! ALL I SEE IN THAT BOTTOM PICTURE IS WALKING CHEESESTEAKS!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I certainly have had my comeuppance... with all the foofawraw of me goofing off wired to a horsepistol bed -- leaving her with the grievous chore of feeding the wild creatchy-poos that actually tap on our door -- she cooked me a shitty dinner:
> View attachment 309425


I would eat that plate quicker than i could spell shitty !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 309400
> 
> 
> View attachment 309401


still taste like chicken?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> cheer up Pute , Oktoberfest is just around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309402


The Young lady second from the left is who I would have bought a beer for, she is my type for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> WALKING CHEESESTEAKS


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

I mean just look at her


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Two more weeks?  ..View attachment 309413
> View attachment 309414
> View attachment 309415
> View attachment 309416
> Or calmag?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> London Lawyer


First laugh out loud laugh of the day. Thanks!


RosterMan said:


> The Young lady second from the left is who I would have bought a beer for, she is my type for sure
> View attachment 309432


I"ll take the one in the middle, please.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First laugh out loud laugh of the day. Thanks!
> 
> I"ll take the one in the middle, please.


We would be good wingmen


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Saving her for Hoppers


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309472


Its Boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309466


I give up.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Just a tip for outside new growers 
Now that the weather has turned somewhat colder, and trees are losing leaves with the winds that come this time of year.
Be on the lookout for any falling leaves that may land on your plants and the buds, I have had a fallen leaf set itself inside and cause Budrot after falling down and lodging itself in a big bud. 
More than Once.
This endeth the lesson.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I give up.


Lots of people go to the Vin this time of yr


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

I thought of @putes when I saw this


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that'll squeeze it. Three ton?


6 Ton, but it doesn't need it all.  The bottle jack was on sale at Harbor Freight.  

I later used the same press for Cannabuttons and tried to fit Rosin dies in it, but didn't have enough throat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2022)

Another lovely new day starting at 54F and 87% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 78F.

My birthday gift from Grayfox finally arrived, a Qomo Max portable dab pipe, which I managed to grab off our front porch where the mail carrier left it, before the porch pirates. Seems to work well and is certainly a handy size!

Breakfast out yesterday and a day of puttering at Auto Cad and catching up on emails.

More of the same today after gym, except for breakfast out and today may be the day I harvest my first ripe tamater of the season, with another smaller one not far behind. We will no doubt dress in formal wear and hold a solemn ceremony to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2022)

Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I forgot about my blood work results coming back museum quality.  Good thing I studied. 

The full panel was spot on, with my total cholesterol at 147mg/dl, A1C at 5.4%, and PSA at 0.75 ng/ml. 

My mainframe may be breaking up at age 79 and pieces falling off, but my spirit and running gear are still excellent.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

Hoochee Momma She makes my day with that smile


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hoochee Momma She makes my day with that smile
> View attachment 309497


The come hither again smile?

Attitude is of prime importantance for sure!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The come hither again smile?
> 
> Attitude is of prime importantance for sure!


She sure has that, she is a sweetheart
The kind of gal you want to wake up to and say Good Morning Honey
Come Hither again Dear


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)

A PLANE IS ON ITS WAY TO TORONTO , WHEN A BLONDE IN ECONOMY CLASS GETS UP AND MOVES TO THE FIRST CLASS SECTION AND SITS DOWN.
 THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT WATCHES HER DO THIS AND ASKS TO SEE HER TICKET.
 SHE THEN TELLS THE BLONDE THAT SHE PAID FOR ECONOMY CLASS AND THAT SHE WILL HAVE TO SIT IN THE BACK.
 THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."
 THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT GOES INTO THE COCKPIT AND TELLS THE PILOT AND THE CO-PILOT THAT THERE IS A BLONDE BIMBO SITTING IN FIRST CLASS, THAT BELONGS IN ECONOMY AND WON'T MOVE BACK TO HER SEAT.
 THE CO-PILOT GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND TRIES TO EXPLAIN THAT BECAUSE SHE ONLY PAID FOR ECONOMY SHE WILL HAVE TO LEAVE AND RETURN TO HER SEAT.
 THE BLONDE REPLIES, "I'M BLONDE, I'M BEAUTIFUL, I'M GOING TO TORONTO AND I'M STAYING RIGHT HERE."
 THE CO-PILOT TELLS THE PILOT THAT HE PROBABLY SHOULD HAVE THE POLICE WAITING WHEN THEY LAND TO ARREST THIS BLONDE WOMAN WHO WON'T LISTEN TO REASON.
 THE PILOT SAYS, "YOU SAY SHE IS A BLONDE? I'LL
 HANDLE THIS, I'M MARRIED TO A BLONDE. I SPEAK BLONDE."
 HE GOES BACK TO THE BLONDE AND WHISPERS IN HER EAR, AND SHE SAYS, "OH, I'M SORRY." AND GETS UP AND GOES BACK TO HER SEAT IN ECONOMY.
 THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT AND CO-PILOT ARE AMAZED AND ASKED HIM WHAT HE SAID TO MAKE HER MOVE WITHOUT ANY FUSS.
 "I TOLD HER, 'FIRST CLASS ISN'T GOING TO TORONTO."


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0vTVhPkN33F1rBakHCtWHSeMEt56egjTkkiAVciBccDbPDMCQ2yja17BnsrSvSpxRl&id=100008122447487


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)

Link above is funny as hell.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Link above is funny as ****.




I saw that on my FB feed……


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

wake up SubGirl!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up SubGirl!


Someone has been very quiet lately
Is it in the water?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Someone has been very quiet lately
> Is it in the water?




Fiona?……

looks like there may be a big hurricane headed to florida


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Fiona?……
> 
> looks like there may be a big hurricane headed to florida


I see it swinging around the Gulf side, they are bad


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Fiona?……
> 
> looks like there may be a big hurricane headed to florida


I think our people are below landfall  I hope


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I see it swinging around the Gulf side, they are bad




yeah , the next cane in line could go either way , up florida coast or it could turn into the gulf and with those warm gulf waters , this sumbitch could be huge


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , the next cane in line could go either way , up florida coast or it could turn into the gulf and with those warm gulf waters , this sumbitch could be huge


Figures I need 3 more weeks and a Cane never fails but to pay me a visit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

tropical storm Ian is building


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *My birthday gift from Grayfox finally arrived, a Qomo Max portable dab pipe, which I managed to grab off our front porch where the mail carrier left it, before the porch pirates. Seems to work well and is certainly a handy size!*


There is a demographic out there that you might like. 

The incidence of tresspass crime of any description whatsoever is a step-function lower for properties prominently displaying the American flag.  It turns out it is a sharp deterrent.

Put a flag out front, and a dummy "just deliverd" test box on your porch.  The box will get moldy and still no one will go near it.

Trust yer Unca.

PS:  That ain't the reason I have a flag angled out over my road... but it works.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>











						China's New HAARP: Playing God With Weather! · ClimateViewer News
					

China is building a geoengineering system in the South China Sea that can knock out communications systems, but some scientists believe it could have more alarming uses such as causing natural disasters like hurricanes




					climateviewer.com


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

@Mutlley  Morning
Feel free to join in the fun
Are you growing


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

Gonna make some Breakfast


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I forgot about my blood work results coming back museum quality.  Good thing I studied.
> 
> The full panel was spot on, with my total cholesterol at 147mg/dl, A1C at 5.4%, and PSA at 0.75 ng/ml.
> 
> My mainframe may be breaking up at age 79 and pieces falling off, but my spirit and running gear are still excellent.


Bondo .....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There is a demographic out there that you might like.
> 
> The incidence of tresspass crime of any description whatsoever is a step-function lower for properties prominently displaying the American flag.  It turns out it is a sharp deterrent.
> 
> ...


Me too I agree I fly as flag on our flag pole . I am the only one on the block. Ass wipes know how to put every doosh flag ,Easter ,Christmas <Fall ,Halloween but our flag is too much .IMHO if you fly a flag of the month you advertise how lame you are without a American flag.Have the flag of the month and fly our flag means you will still get shot if you try to enter


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Me too I agree I fly as flag on our flag pole . I am the only one on the block. Ass wipes know how to put every doosh flag ,Easter ,Christmas <Fall ,Halloween but our flag is too much .IMHO if you fly a flag of the month you advertise how lame you are without a American flag.Have the flag of the month and fly our flag means you will still get shot if you try to enter


We have the largest flagpole in the hood thanks to the Vet we bought our house from. We maintain it in his honor. Maybe that’s why nothing from our porch has been taken…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

So today is the hubby‘s 70th birthday. This was on our lawn this morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

you've made him such a happy hubby subbie, good on you...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So today is the hubby‘s 70th birthday. This was on our lawn this morning.
> View attachment 309522


You are so cool Subie !!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> you've made him such a happy hubby subbie, good on you...


sounds like a song ...!


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

all we need notw is momma, a dog, and a train...yeehaw...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> all we need notw is momma, a dog, and a train...yeehaw...


dont forget your truck !!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

TRUE !


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dont forget your truck !!!!


yesterday afternoon I detailed the twin cab of my truck, cleaned it all and had another dogs worth of fur wedged between the seats and other nooks...even armor all'd it with the non greasy pimp oil...today mebbe the outside...waitin for the big blow to develop...was gonna head up to the cabin today but I prefer to be here if we have a storm...gonna fire up the genset today for a trial run...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> yesterday afternoon I detailed the twin cab of my truck, cleaned it all and had another dogs worth of fur wedged between the seats and other nooks...even armor all'd it with the non greasy pimp oil...today mebbe the outside...waitin for the big blow to develop...was gonna head up to the cabin today but I prefer to be here if we have a storm...gonna fire up the genset today for a trial run...


Good Luck
Batten down the Hatches


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

13KW genset fired up after installing a new rubber 20' fuel line...checked the joints with soapy water and glass beaded the plugs...fired up after about 5 minutes of playing with the choke...lunch and then haul out the shutters...it's gonna be a big blow this time I fear...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


If that's Kensington avenue.. that ain't cheese.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)

For Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For Big.
> 
> View attachment 309534




woot!…..woot!



she looks genuine ginger to me but hey , Unca is the expert and I will defer to him on Real or Fake Ginger…..


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dont forget your truck !!!!


....and prison. David Allen Coe did it best.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yet another gorgeous day in Paradise here starting at 59F and 60% RH, with 3 mph winds and predicted to reach 40 mph by noon.  Replete with smoke from forest fires and 89F by the time the sun passes over the yardarm.  Worried about my 8' tall Morton's Hybrid tamater plant.
> 
> Some progress on Medusa, but yesterday was mostly a laid-back yogurt with blackberry concentrate for breakfast kind of morning and micro dosing sort of day.
> 
> ...


Let us know how the vaporizer is, looking for such a device. Would be my first such contraption.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Let us know how the vaporizer is, looking for such a device. Would be my first such contraption.
> 
> Bubba


And Happiest of B Day wishes!  Puff on.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Happy Birthday, brother. Ill send the Roster over to give you a reach around while Hippie is replacing the toothbrush he stole..


And make darn sure...I say make sure that toothbrush is in a sealed, tamperproof package! 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> me thinks I'm gonna transplant a lemon taffy into a 35 liter pot...


Guess you are out of the tent then?

Bubba


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

what tents...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I saw an add on tictok for a hand held masturbator for men...I guess I live in a vacuum way out here...


Hand held eh. I mean, shouldn't it be free standing or something? Maybe someone else could hold it....no, that's not right either.  I'm stumped.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> what tents...


Grow tents...


boo said:


> what tents...


I thought you were getting rid of them, and that sounded like a mighty big dirt holder!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> New fangangled Masterbaiting device COOL


And pics too!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308544


That last one can be a game changer....Like making sure there isnt a live round in the chamber.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sounds like a song ...!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....and prison. David Allen Coe did it best.


And gettin’ drunk


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So today is the hubby‘s 70th birthday. This was on our lawn this morning.
> View attachment 309522


Happy birthday celebration to you both!!


Bubba said:


> Let us know how the vaporizer is, looking for such a device. Would be my first such contraption.
> 
> Bubba


It seems to work as advertised and is well made.  I have yet to take it out for a day and see how long the batteries last.  I also haven't tried it with water in it.  More as I learn more.


Bubba said:


> And Happiest of B Day wishes!  Puff on.
> 
> Bubba


Thanks, it was!


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Grow tents...
> 
> I thought you were getting rid of them, and that sounded like a mighty big dirt holder!


exactly, big dirt holders...I got the new grow up and running but still have to deal with a few more weeks of 90% humidity...currently I have 6 girls in flower, 1 is over 7'...putang x emerald bay purps...my buddy made the cross and I'm the guinea pig I guess...11 ceilings and lots of cold air and fans...I saw a few white flies today, I hosed the veg room with exicteR...stuff works well...
got my generator running and fixed my biddies as well...if you ever get a generator be sure it's LP powered...never a fouled carb...I'm exhausted and am heading for the kitchen...


----------



## Mutlley (Sep 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Mutlley  Morning
> Feel free to join in the fun
> Are you growing


gorilla grow getting close


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Just now 10:00 pm here and the band is just getting ready to play at the local twist and shout...rember it well....now days it is time to crash....even on a Saturday.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Past midnight here, and I think I might be calling it a night, too. Hopefully, that is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Leaving on a fishing trip in a couple of hours. Hopefully this will be productive it's going to be a bit chilly at 10,000 ft. Especially tomorrow morning probably below freezing. I can take the cold just hope the wind is calm. This lake is famous for high winds I might need a bigger boat.


This is the second time my Scottish Witch is gonna be shown this criminally insane status.

It's _September_, fer crynout loud.  It's still in the high-eighties/low-nineties range.  You know, the temperature at which your body requires no activity to maintain its proper temperature. <-- Thassa TINS stone fact, Pilgrims.

If'n it gets colder, you body, he gotta work.  

If'n it gets hotter, you body, he gotta sweat <-- synonym for "work".

So what happens when the temp hangs around that level?  

BEER!  SWIMMING!<-- God Hisself done be givin' you hints so you find the true happiness temperature!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2022)

Yet another gorgeous day here in Paradise, starting at 59F with 77% RH and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 84F.

Hee, hee, hee, I harvested my first ripe tamater yesterday, which I sliced, and we ate with a sprinkle of salt. Wowza, that sweet vine ripened (Alaska fish fertilizer raised) flavor was worth all the effort I put into the entire garden thus far. It was large, but not all that purdy because of the scars on top where she split and healed several places from getting lots of water and growing as fast as she did.

A smaller ripe one almost ready, and then there is no blush that I can see on the other three dozen or so green ones. First frost is usually not until November, so we are not out of time yet and I'm looking forward to some fried green tamaters as well.

Taco salad last night with salsa made to include Jalapenos and green tomatoes from our garden was also a treat.

Alas the city is expanding the crosswalk on the corner of our property to better serve wheelchairs and whacked off the end of our sprinkler system, so I had to dig it up and shorten the run. I guess the only good news is that I caught it before the sprinklers came on and that I now have less grass to irrigate and maintain.

I finished my third LLE LPG water wash test sled conceptual, for removing methanol and amines from the LPG used for pharmaceutical extraction and here is a copy:


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

77f and 47% humidity. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy birthday celebration to you both!!
> 
> It seems to work as advertised and is well made.  I have yet to take it out for a day and see how long the batteries last.  I also haven't tried it with water in it.  More as I learn more.
> 
> Thanks, it was!


Got a link to see the vape


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Morning, high 30's at sunrise.  Will have our first frost here any day now.  Does warm up nicely by mid day though.

Need to cut the grass, more clean up in the garden and watch some football later.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, high 30's at sunrise.  Will have our first frost here any day now.  Does warm up nicely by mid day though.
> 
> Need to cut the grass, more clean up in the garden and watch some football later.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Got a link to see the vape











						XMAX QOMO • Buy from $ 67.14 - Vapospy
					

The XMAX QOMO is a compact, portable e-rig designed to vape concentrates and waxes. It has low, medium, and high-temperature settings to give you flexibility in choosing your preferred flavor profile and vape cloud intensity. This vaporizer features a glass bubbler and ceramic cup coil for...




					www.vapospy.com


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy birthday celebration to you both!!
> 
> It seems to work as advertised and is well made.  I have yet to take it out for a day and see how long the batteries last.  I also haven't tried it with water in it.  More as I learn more.
> 
> Thanks, it was!


Seems reasonably priced, I'll snag one.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> XMAX QOMO • Buy from $ 67.14 - Vapospy
> 
> 
> The XMAX QOMO is a compact, portable e-rig designed to vape concentrates and waxes. It has low, medium, and high-temperature settings to give you flexibility in choosing your preferred flavor profile and vape cloud intensity. This vaporizer features a glass bubbler and ceramic cup coil for...
> ...


Thks GW Looks cool
I have a solo that does herb nice , but I need stronger product now to battle pain
3 -4 joints a night way too much.
Can you recommend a machine or devise that I can make dabs or shatter with, anything new out there or still the old tube and press methods?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Seems reasonably priced, I'll snag one.
> 
> Bubba


Bubba you make your own dabs?
I was thinking of getting a press but that would be one more thing to get my back flaired up


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning, shipmates. 60 balmy degrees under an overcast sky. Old Hen wanted to wait 'til a couple of weeks to get the new boiler. Hippies know best. Can't say I have the same confidence in the new rig as I did the old one. One little dinky pump motor compared to the two huge honkin' motors of the old one. No pilot. Way too technical for me to keep runnin' on my own. Time will tell. It's got a five year warrantee, and my wife won't have a problem finding someone that'll work on it. Something about a 30 year old boiler that no one wants to be responsible to work on. I was assured that I wouldn't have to worry about lack of service on this one for the next 30 years, which will find us both blissfully at the top of Jacob's ladder.
Allegedly, the fact that it is Hebrew with gas and electricity will help to offset the cost. Again, time will tell.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Quick observation of (my) human nature; In the summer, I keep the house at 71 degrees, which is a tad on the cold side for me. In the winter, I keep the house at 70, and it's a bit hot for me. Weird. Gonna program the new fangled thermostats to kick back to 68 at 21:00 and back to 70 around 09:00.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Good luck Hippie.  I hope it lasts 30 years with no issues.  I believe everything is made to fail now days. Planned obsolescence.  Nothing is made the way it used to me. 

DAMN IT. This Frost Hammer is a fricken male.  I will wait one more day just to be sure.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quick observation of (my) human nature; In the summer, I keep the house at 71 degrees, which is a tad on the cold side for me. In the winter, I keep the house at 70, and it's a bit hot for me. Weird. Gonna program the new fangled thermostats to kick back to 68 at 21:00 and back to 70 around 09:00.


Lucky
My wife like to sleep at 55degs
No wife jokes please


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Good luck Hippie.  I hope it lasts 30 years with no issues.  I believe everything is made to fail now days. Planned obsolescence.  Nothing is made the way it used to me.
> 
> DAMN IT. This Frost Hammer is a fricken male.  I will wait one more day just to be sure.  Back to the drawing board.


Bastards , they make us work hard all day to but little rewards in life
and they still try harder to bend us over each day.
We should all just come to a standstill and do nothing; their towers could crumble without the workers to make their billions.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

We need to go back to the old days and use barter system and no credit.
Screw all these people running around hundreds of thousands in debt.
Either that or make paying back the debt priority when they do start working making money


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We need to go back to the old days and use barter system and no credit.


Against the law in the state of Michigan. Guess that makes me an outlaw.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Another lovely new day starting at 54F and 87% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 78F.
> 
> My birthday gift from Grayfox finally arrived, a Qomo Max portable dab pipe, which I managed to grab off our front porch where the mail carrier left it, before the porch pirates. Seems to work well and is certainly a handy size!
> 
> ...





SubmarineGirl said:


> And gettin’ drunk


Down your way on beach for anniversary.  Could not ask for better weather


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> XMAX QOMO • Buy from $ 67.14 - Vapospy
> 
> 
> The XMAX QOMO is a compact, portable e-rig designed to vape concentrates and waxes. It has low, medium, and high-temperature settings to give you flexibility in choosing your preferred flavor profile and vape cloud intensity. This vaporizer features a glass bubbler and ceramic cup coil for...
> ...


It's on the way.  Your site was a few bucks less expensive to boot.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bubba you make your own dabs?
> I was thinking of getting a press but that would be one more thing to get my back flaired up


I was going to try QWET with it.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

INNOCENT (ignorant) QUESTION OF THE DECADE:

Is there any THC at all in the leaves of male plants? Female plants?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> INNOCENT (ignorant) QUESTION OF THE DECADE:
> 
> Is there any THC at all in the leaves of male plants? Female plants?


I have always heard yes they have THC , but not enough to smoke them








						Male Plants: Can They Get You High? - Legalize it. We Think So
					

It’s one of the most commonly asked questions in cannabis circles worldwide. Not to mention, a highly disputed argument that generates all manner of wild and wacky claims. The question being – what does science tell us about male cannabis plants? More specifically, is it possible to get high by...



					www.liwts.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

Got me a new toy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thks GW Looks cool
> I have a solo that does herb nice , but I need stronger product now to battle pain
> 3 -4 joints a night way too much.
> Can you recommend a machine or devise that I can make dabs or shatter with, anything new out there or still the old tube and press methods?


I would suggest QWET.  9.4.7.1 QWET


Unca Walt said:


> INNOCENT (ignorant) QUESTION OF THE DECADE:
> 
> Is there any THC at all in the leaves of male plants? Female plants?


Yes on all of the above.  Not as profuse on the males and fan leaves, as on the female buds and sugar leaf, but even the stems have trichomes.



			9.4.17 Extracting oil from fan leaves and stems


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have always heard yes they have THC , but not enough to smoke them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rosty... Confirms stories I heard 50 years ago.  Harsh, not much in it.

And explains the attitudes of all the folks here who keep their bales of Train Wreck quite separate from their barrels of 1-Eyed Jamaican oil in their barns and 18-wheelers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Walt, I'd offer the guy 800K and see if'n they'd bite. For some reason, I can picture you in the cockpit.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got me a new toy.
> 
> View attachment 309563


So how far have you been able to get it up there without lube?
I gotz me one of these


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, I'd offer the guy 800K and see if'n they'd bite. For some reason, I can picture you in the cockpit.


Great name for a Fag Bar
The CockPit


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

A circus owner runs an ad for a lion tamer and two people show up. One is a retired Cowboy in his late sixties and the other is a gorgeous young woman in her mid-twenties.
The circus owner tells them, "I'm not going to sugar coat it. This is one ferocious lion. He ate my last tamer so you two had better be good or you're history. Here's your equipment -- chair, whip and a gun. Who wants to try out first?"
The woman says, "I'll go first."
She walks past the chair, the whip and the gun and steps right into the lion's cage. The lion starts to snarl and pant and begins to charge her. About halfway there, she throws open her coat revealing her beautiful naked body.
The lion stops dead in his tracks, sheepishly crawls up to her and starts licking her feet and ankles. He continues to lick and kiss her entire body for several minutes and then rests his head at her feet.
The circus owner's jaw is on the floor. He says, "I've never seen a display like that in my life." He then turns to the retired Cowboy and asks, "Can you top that?"
The tough old Cowboy replies, "You bet. Just get that lion out of there."
*Thanks, KC Yellowhorse. Could not NOT share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So how far have you been able to get it up there without lube?
> I gotz me one of these
> View attachment 309583


Go slow .....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have always heard yes they have THC , but not enough to smoke them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking on the Twenty20Mendicino site and they showed a pic of a male bloom just covered in trics.  It did not mention if they were psychoactive, didnt say a thing, just that it was a male, with trichomes.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would suggest QWET.  9.4.7.1 QWET
> 
> Yes on all of the above.  Not as profuse on the males and fan leaves, as on the female buds and sugar leaf, but even the stems have trichomes.
> 
> ...


Great!  QWET was exactly what I had in mind!

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Great!  QWET was exactly what I had in mind!
> 
> Bubba


Could it not be just cold extracted oil evaporated off in a glass dish and once dry scrape it off the glass?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could it not be just cold extracted oil evaporated off in a glass dish and once dry scrape it off the glass?


I just followed the procedure outlined above.  But basically that is what you are doing, but it will not be dry, it will be like honey, later it develops a reddish tinge.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just followed the procedure outlined above.  But basically that is what you are doing, but it will not be dry, it will be like honey, later it develops a reddish tinge.


Got some old weed and everclear going to have to try


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Got some old weed and everclear going to have to try


It will work, but not as well as it could, unless the "old" weed is still in excellent physical condition, i.e. you can still see tons of trichs present.  This extraction work best when these trichs heads just get dissolved off.

 The short soak time and freezing temps work to exclude the nasty stuff that otherwise require an extraction with ether or other non polar solvent to get rid of.  If the trichs arent in good shape it may still work, but this is a recipe to keep out other crap and debris.

 Dont talk yourself into a longer soak.  You will just dissolve stuff the whole process is designed to keep out.  Easier to keep out than get back out!

Resist the temptation to squeeze the last of the alcohol as well, you will reinject crap that the filter trapped, and force it through.  If it is to be reclaimed, do it in a separate container.  Done right, your result will be light honey colored, but seems to turn a little amber with time.

I follow the instructions and put all back in freeze, and do a second short three min. (iirc) and have examined the weed afterwards.  Keep them separate, the second should be a bit more sleepyish. I dont think there was anything useful left in the extracted weed., in terms of getting high on..

Instead of the second extraction, I have also throw leftover weed in a large pot, added water and butter and simmer the alch away and then refrigerate. butter will turn solid, remove dump water.  I dont do much butter, I usually do the second extraction.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was looking on the Twenty20Mendicino site and they showed a pic of a male bloom just covered in trics.  It did not mention if they were psychoactive, didnt say a thing, just that it was a male, with trichomes.


"He Shes are everywhere " Liberace  1919-1987


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Now Im all excited to get that little vapor gizmo Graywolf put me onto.









						XMAX QOMO • Buy from $ 67.14 - Vapospy
					

The XMAX QOMO is a compact, portable e-rig designed to vape concentrates and waxes. It has low, medium, and high-temperature settings to give you flexibility in choosing your preferred flavor profile and vape cloud intensity. This vaporizer features a glass bubbler and ceramic cup coil for...




					www.vapospy.com


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "He Shes are everywhere " Liberace  1919-1987


That's for sure!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Do it yourself computer repair rides on.  Pretty darn new, one year or so HP Pavillion with i7 processor.  Has worked perfectly until other day.  Upon start up, all looks normal until you touch the mouse or the touch pad on the laptop.  When you do, display goes nuts, turning off and on etc.  This computer has  a touch SCREEN  which works perfectly, only the touch pad or mouse causes the weird stuff.

Read around, discovered that certain drivers, like touch pad and so forth are optional update, and you had to go into advanced, etc and sure enough, 3 or for drivers could be updated.  I did so, restarted and it worked perfectly.

Subsequently, I have decided it wasnt the updated drivers, but just the restart that temporarily fixed it.  Yes, temporarily. Upon next time I turned it on, same problem. you can move the mouse around until screen appears normal, then I used touch SCREEN to restart. Better to use touch screen immediately after it comes up, without touching mouse or touch pad. Sure enough, upon restart, all was well......temporally.

This cycle has continued for about a dozen turn ons, so now I turn it on, screen appears like normal. without touching the mouse or touch pad, I use touch screen and restart. all is fine then. 

Reading another piece, a little over my head but seems to talk about removing certain drivers (assuming they are corrupted) and "they will be replaced"  hopefully, and hopefully not corrupted.  I hesitated with that step, until I know how to "undo" whatever I do!

Seems to be some kind of booting anomaly, likely easy to fix.  I have an extended warrantee where I can talk at a real person and even have them pick it up, fix it and return it.  In that case I would probably go buy a notebook or i3 or i5 replacement as a spare.  Slaves to this stuff I tell you! I'm sure this is a setting problem, reboot fixes it every time.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

Well Islanders, it's time for me to set sail for sleepy land. Eyeballs are burnin', and I'm hopin' the Sand Man will find me. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2022)

Gooode morning island misfit brothers and sisters! Yet another gorgeous day here starting at 63F and 69% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 84F.

A nice visit from an aspiring cannabis alchemists, bringing samples of a purified RSO that he extracted from the waxes that precipitated out when he winterized, and some chocolates high in CBN. The RSO was buzzy when taken sublingually and I tried a couple of the 10 mg CBN squares, which had me resting my eyes (snoozing) before dinnertime.

I received a design from an LPG supplier for an LLE LPG water wash system and an informative paper on removing amines from simple alkanes using packed columns, comparing molecular sieve, silica gel, and ionic beads. Looks like 13X molecular sieve is the winner.

Interestingly, instead of trying to measure the amines in the low ppm or high ppb, they measured Ph, because amines are caustic.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning 

it is a cool 47 here , feels like 43….good news is low 80’s for the next 10 days and a few 70’s

i hope it stays like this u til October 15 …big will be one happy camper!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)

Donde esta Ness ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

well , since the Rant Thread was closed , this is for Rant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

time to let the birds out and feed the feral cats so I will be exiting stage left and be off to the Salt Mines!

see all you Cool Cats around lunch time


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)

Rooster was jacking with Boos plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309648


You forgot, The Man


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309656


Nice Tits if a fish had them


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309656





never liked silicone fish , always been a naturalist


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

^^^Me, too. I'd rather have a flat chested gal than a silicone circus freak.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Me, too. I'd rather have a flat chested gal than a silicone circus freak.


Let's not ** each other, at this point in life you take what you can get! Two hours wouldnt kill me !


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

Two hours for the roofie to take effect, or the pecker pill?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Two hours for the roofie to take effect, or the pecker pill?


naa just need 2 hours to make our lovemaking magical ,then magically I disapear.....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Me, too. I'd rather have a flat chested gal than a silicone circus freak.


Agree


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2022)

I happen to like bolt on's.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

Twas a lil windy here today and I was in front yard cutting a tree
All I could smell was weed growing somewhere.
man some pot head could smell it for sure , I need to man the cameras


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Twas a lil windy here today and I was in front yard cutting a tree
> All I could smell was weed growing somewhere.
> man some pot head could smell it for sure , I need to man the cameras


I understand I am concerned also.I have a friend who walks his pup Tucker thru the neighborhood and he smells who ever is growing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I happen to like bolt on's.


Guess that's better than strap ons.


----------



## stain (Sep 26, 2022)

I rather be blown by twins...






From a car show next door last saturday.


----------



## stain (Sep 26, 2022)

I has begun....


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2022)

Ivan doing his monkey look...


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)

Good evening all


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks like this place is winding down. All my FL friends, make sure you're on the leeward side of the big blow coming. Fingers crossed for fair weather for ya's.
Good night, shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2022)

Happy Tuesday ya'll!  Starting out here at 60F with 87% RH, and 4 mph breeze, predicted to reach 78F and clouding up tonight for rains tomorrow.

More progress on the Medusa project and I read a couple of good papers on amine removal, shared by team members.  Working with one of the members on the design of his LLE test sled which he is building.

We ate our second vine ripened tomato yesterday on a BLT to die for and I whomped up a batch of Jalapeno lemonade using Jalapenos from our garden.  The lemons had a nice thick peel so I candied them as well.  

The tomato plant itself has started to lose foliage, I infer due to our mornings getting colder, which should allow more sunlight to reach and ripen the tomatoes themselves.  Hee, hee, hee, I can see fried green tomatoes in the menu tonight...........

A good workout and soak in the Jacuzzi at the gym yesterday and not really sore today, probably due to the nice soak.  Taking today off and will hit the gym again tomorrow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

Jalapeño lemonade?!……first time I ever heard of it…..how is it made?…..Swede made about 10 pints of jalapeño jelly the other day but that’s about it

i am thinking of hiring this personal trainer for a month to help whip me back in shape , my 90 day plan to better health…..I have my doubts , I think once a human hits a certain age there is no turning back the clock , maybe it is nothing but a pipe dream but I think I will give it a try anyway

dont faint but I need to stop eating some much pie and cake and donuts…god help me


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jalapeño lemonade?!……first time I ever heard of it…..how is it made?…..Swede made about 10 pints of jalapeño jelly the other day but that’s about it
> 
> i am thinking of hiring this personal trainer for a month to help whip me back in shape , my 90 day plan to better health…..I have my doubts , I think once a human hits a certain age there is no turning back the clock , maybe it is nothing but a pipe dream but I think I will give it a try anyway
> 
> dont faint but I need to stop eating some much pie and cake and donuts…god help me


eliminate the donuts! pie and cake are good for you....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> eliminate the donuts! pie and cake are good for you....




you are hired!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are hired!


First ! some Yoga!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> First ! some Yoga!
> View attachment 309686




I can’t wait for the dance classes!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I can’t wait for the dance classes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will she do?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Will she do?





oh my gawd!,,…eye bleach alert!



he drove a souped up Chevy it was a cherry red 53 is more my style of dancing


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

will Wonder Woman escape the clutches of the gorilla!?…..stay tuned!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 309675
> 
> Ivan doing his monkey look...


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Come an walk with me Big.  I do it most days.  I am leaving in a few....walk for life.  If you don't use it you loose it.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

close to home roster, sometimes he just looks at me, other times he's like velcro...puppyhood at it's finest...dutch is exerting his dominance in a hard but civil way...he enjoys having his gums rubbed, teething pain issues but me helping in the recovery of the sore gums seems to make the bonding stronger...that's what having a puppy is all about, forming a strong bond while young so it is rock solid when they grow up...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> close to home roster, sometimes he just looks at me, other times he's like velcro...puppyhood at it's finest...dutch is exerting his dominance in a hard but civil way...he enjoys having his gums rubbed, teething pain issues but me helping in the recovery of the sore gums seems to make the bonding stronger...that's what having a puppy is all about, forming a strong bond while young so it is rock solid when they grow up...


So you do gum rubs boo?


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Walk done.  Down in the grow...... nothing to be done today....

Appointment with a Hand Surgeon this afternoon.  I dread this...but my hand is turning into a claw.  I gotta try and time the surgery so no harvest, trimming or dirt work needs doing for about 3 weeks.  Gotta give my hand time to heal.  Mrs Pute will have to help with feeding and water.

Thinking there  will be a window as soon a I harvest the next round finishes and is dried and trimmed. That window shuold come just before Thanksgiving....

S-hit...old age sucks!!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jalapeño lemonade?!……first time I ever heard of it…..how is it made?…..Swede made about 10 pints of jalapeño jelly the other day but that’s about it
> 
> i am thinking of hiring this personal trainer for a month to help whip me back in shape , my 90 day plan to better health…..I have my doubts , I think once a human hits a certain age there is no turning back the clock , maybe it is nothing but a pipe dream but I think I will give it a try anyway
> 
> dont faint but I need to stop eating some much pie and cake and donuts…god help me


At this stage of life, I try not to deny myself anything. Ain't gonna live forever. I have cut back on the chow a little, mainly 'cause I ain't hungry. Yesterday's dinner (that's all I ate) were homemade, hand dipped onion rings. Health food? Hardly. Tasted pretty good though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> S-hit...old age sucks!!!!!


Until you consider the alternatives.


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

brother pute, old age may suck but you can work around it but exercise and diet...yeah, I'll shut my pie hole now...
yeah subbie, gum rubs is a part of being the alpha male...just to look in a dogs eyes while you rub the gums of just giving a massage...dutch comes unglued when I spend an hour massaging him from head to tail...such things endear a K-9 to it's handler...intimate moments between the two pays big time later in life...


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Here is what I mean.  Thumb and pinky finger are deformed.  Try typing with this claw......Dupuytren's Contracture is an inherent condition that affects Scandinavian descendants....I am part Dutch....I have had my right hand under the knife three times and left only once....this will be the second surgery on the left.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2022)

Told you to stop waking off.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> brother pute, old age may suck but you can work around it but exercise and diet...yeah, I'll shut my pie hole now...
> yeah subbie, gum rubs is a part of being the alpha male...just to look in a dogs eyes while you rub the gums of just giving a massage...dutch comes unglued when I spend an hour massaging him from head to tail...such things endear a K-9 to it's handler...intimate moments between the two pays big time later in life...


works well with women too ! A little rubbing goes a long way !


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> works well with women too ! A little rubbing goes a long way !


agreed joe but for me it's been way too many years...last chickie was business only...I hope Ivan will be a babe magnet, gonna take him out to socialize down at the riverwalk......


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> agreed joe but for me it's been way too many years...last chickie was business only...I hope Ivan will be a babe magnet, gonna take him out to socialize down at the riverwalk......


With a face like his better make sure your bedroom is squared away !!
You are gonna get some company with his looks ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Told you to stop waking off.


pay no attention to his comment ! Thats not healthy if you stop !


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

This is my left hand I whack off with my right and I'm not a switch hitter


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> This is my left hand I whack off with my right and I'm not a switch hitter


missing a lot Brother ....


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Waiting for the doctor. I'm here a bit early.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> missing a lot Brother ....


I get the job done.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Waiting for the doctor. I'm here a bit early.


have them check your prostate ! can never be too safe ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I get the job done.


if you switch you may gain 2 strokes


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> have them check your prostate ! can never be too safe ....


Fk off...ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Fk off...ha ha


OK Pute this part may hurt


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

Finished cutting down the tree in front yard and I had no idea how stinky my 6 plants were in the back 100ft from where I was working.
Fook I need to be careful Wind is the problem, shakes the crap out of them and they smell wonderful


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm still slogging around battening down the hatches and tying down lawn chairs and the such...been cooking all day in preparation for the storm...eating well in times of distress is excellent comfort, that and having a whole house generator and 250 gallons of fuel...also, having over a pound of gorilla breath bagged up helps...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2022)

pute said:


> This is my left hand I whack off with my right and I'm not a switch hitter


Even if you slam it on a table until numb so it feels like someone else's hand?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm still slogging around battening down the hatches and tying down lawn chairs and the such...been cooking all day in preparation for the storm...eating well in times of distress is excellent comfort, that and having a whole house generator and 250 gallons of fuel...also, having over a pound of gorilla breath bagged up helps...


Sounds like a party! Yer gonna be alright, butcha already knew that. 'Tain't yer first one, and ain't gonna be yer last.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like a party! Yer gonna be alright, butcha already knew that. 'Tain't yer first one, and ain't gonna be yer last.


We should ask @boo to set up a Web Cam outside his home so we can watch the storm Live as it hits and make sure he is OK


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

with 120 mph winds predicted I'll gladly hang out in my fortress...gonna sit myself down after chores and roll me a bunch of hooters...I'm really not bothered by the storm, been thru 52 years of them down here, it's the cleanup that is a pain...20" of rain is gonna make living out here suck big ones due to the saturation of the ground...I'm fortunate to have a superduty that sits tall, traversing 20" of water childs play...heading out to grill 6 pounds of chicken thighs...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> with 120 mph winds predicted I'll gladly hang out in my fortress...gonna sit myself down after chores and roll me a bunch of hooters...I'm really not bothered by the storm, been thru 52 years of them down here, it's the cleanup that is a pain...20" of rain is gonna make living out here suck big ones due to the saturation of the ground...I'm fortunate to have a superduty that sits tall, traversing 20" of water childs play...heading out to grill 6 pounds of chicken thighs...


Do some youtube videos out one of the gunports


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> with 120 mph winds predicted I'll gladly hang out in my fortress...gonna sit myself down after chores and roll me a bunch of hooters...I'm really not bothered by the storm, been thru 52 years of them down here, it's the cleanup that is a pain...20" of rain is gonna make living out here suck big ones due to the saturation of the ground...I'm fortunate to have a superduty that sits tall, traversing 20" of water childs play...heading out to grill 6 pounds of chicken thighs...


When I lived on Fort Myers Beach back in the 70's we had a good Cane sweep through. I remember bits and pieces only now.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Visit to the hand surgeon went as expected....I'm fked.  Gonna have to put off cataract surgery I had already planned for now.

Decided to go with a non surgical procedure on my hand.  The surgeon looked at my hand and I decided the rehab time wouldn't work with a perpetual grow I have going on.  So, I will get a series of injections in my hand to help rectify the problem. 

Came home and feeling no pain now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

hang in there Pute , at least you still have one good hand to take care of business  , if you catch my drift


good morning all you Cool Cats , breakfast and lunch at the Senior Center this morning , biscuits and gravy and then some meatloaf for lunch

finishing the painting , touch up all the mistakes , then it is post hole diggers time , I am setting up about 50’ feet of split rail fence for Swede

some very hard digging too…I need to soak each hole with water before digging

finished setting the landscape blocks the other day , went pretty fast

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> with 120 mph winds predicted I'll gladly hang out in my fortress...gonna sit myself down after chores and roll me a bunch of hooters...I'm really not bothered by the storm, been thru 52 years of them down here, it's the cleanup that is a pain...20" of rain is gonna make living out here suck big ones due to the saturation of the ground...I'm fortunate to have a superduty that sits tall, traversing 20" of water childs play...heading out to grill 6 pounds of chicken thighs...


loves me my  chicken thighs...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hang in there Pute , at least you still have one good hand to take care of business  , if you catch my drift
> 
> 
> good morning all you Cool Cats , breakfast and lunch at the Senior Center this morning , biscuits and gravy and then some meatloaf for lunch
> ...


Do you ever take a day off or a break


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you ever take a day off or a break



no


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no



I do this on my day off....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jalapeño lemonade?!……first time I ever heard of it…..how is it made?…..Swede made about 10 pints of jalapeño jelly the other day but that’s about it
> 
> i am thinking of hiring this personal trainer for a month to help whip me back in shape , my 90 day plan to better health…..I have my doubts , I think once a human hits a certain age there is no turning back the clock , maybe it is nothing but a pipe dream but I think I will give it a try anyway
> 
> dont faint but I need to stop eating some much pie and cake and donuts…god help me


*Easy Jalapeno lemonade recipe *

1.0 The syrup:


(2) cups water
(1) cup sugar
(2) Jalapeno, deseeded and de-ribbed (or to taste.)
Blend together in Vitamix or stir together and bring up to boil. Simmer 10 minutes. Filter and allow to cool to room temperature. Mix with lemonade.

2.0 The Lemonade:

2.1 (1 ½) cups of fresh squeezed lemons

2.2 (4) cups water

2.3 (3/4 tsp) Fine grained sea salt


pute said:


> Walk done.  Down in the grow...... nothing to be done today....
> 
> Appointment with a Hand Surgeon this afternoon.  I dread this...but my hand is turning into a claw.  I gotta try and time the surgery so no harvest, trimming or dirt work needs doing for about 3 weeks.  Gotta give my hand time to heal.  Mrs Pute will have to help with feeding and water.
> 
> ...


Commiseration and good luck with your surgery brother!  

Merry Weedsday brothers and sister women! All hail Lord Cannabis!!

Starting out gaugus again today at 60F and 87% RH with 3 mph breeze and turning to afternoon showers at 78F.

Heavy on the Auto Cad yesterday and I completed three green field conceptual strawman designs, which I shared with the two groups building systems.

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort! I picked up some fresh corn meal and will be whomping up some fried green tomatoes today. Thanks to a comment by brother Shovelhandle, I did some research on ripening green tomatoes and will be socking some away in the basement to give it a try as well.

Cleaning day, so Miss Layla and I will be heading for the Fernhill dawg park to frolic with the denizens there this morning, and then it's off to the gym.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *Easy Jalapeno lemonade recipe *
> 
> 1.0 The syrup:
> 
> ...


Ever make any pain balms using the *Jalapenos ?*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever make any pain balms using the *Jalapenos ?*


No.  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

*PUSHUPS *


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No.  Do you have a recipe?


I found one but waiting on pepper grinds to arrive


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I found one but waiting on pepper grinds to arrive


What is in it besides pepper?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What is in it besides pepper?


I was going to use the one here








						Homemade Hot Pepper Cream for Arthritis & Joint Pain
					

The active component in hot peppers that gives them their heat is called capsaicin, and the hotter the pepper, the higher the level of capsaicin there is. While rubbing something that seems flaming hot onto your sore joints doesn’t initially seem like it would help arthritis, capsaicin cream is...




					everydayroots.com


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 28, 2022)

Some of my peeps that I gave clones to are harvesting their bud now and sending me pictures. I gave out about 50 clones and they are spread all around the beach. Love getting the pics and kinda makes me have a warm fuzzy inside. (Not to mention they won’t be asking me for weed for a while and I told them I want samples from all the plants )
sample pics


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hope our shipmates in harms way have a safe night. Fingers crossed for ya's. G'night, Islanders. Clear skies coming.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was going to use the one here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe brother!  Looks interesting!

Merry Thirstday! All hail Bacchus! A rainy day in Paradise here starting at 60F with 89% RH and 6 mph breeze, predicted to reach 67F.

Cleaning ladies yesterday so Miss Layla and I hit the off-leash dog park, but alas the players all left as soon as water started "falling from the sky-sky." Wusses all..................

A good gym workout with light attendance, so no waiting for machines and I mostly had the Jacuzzi to myself.

Aside from whomping up a batch of fried green tomatoes, I finished detailing my Medusa LPG LLE conceptual number 5, as well as adding numbers to the equipment and valves and writing up an operational guide by number.

I second the crossed fingers and good thoughts for ya'll in the path!!  How are you and yours holding up?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)

Good Morning ,I hope everyone is making out ok


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309834
> 
> Good Morning ,I hope everyone is making out ok


Its a Girl


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309834
> 
> Good Morning ,I hope everyone is making out ok


Are you after my Jester Job too LOL
Morning joe


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

made some bho , mmmmmm , dabs all around


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> made some bho , mmmmmm , dabs all around
> 
> 
> View attachment 309848
> ...


Never had , someday I will get to do a Dab LOL
Very nice 
Is that a machine or just a Vac


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never had , someday I will get to do a Dab LOL
> Very nice
> Is that a machine or just a Vac




that’s my vacuum purge pot


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that’s my vacuum purge pot


How are you making it ?
Butane tube


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 29, 2022)

Good Morning all, getting a bit chilly now but at least we aren’t flooding out like FL. Sativa time to get the day going


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How are you making it ?
> Butane tube


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)

Not sure if thats true are not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)

Does Val Kilmer say huckleberry or Huckle bearer in Tombstone? – Short-Fact
					






					short-fact.com


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

Huckleberry.....I think.

Every year I take seeds from one of my Cherokee Purple maters so I can keep the same strain going.  I got the original seeds from a buddy "Drifting 13" in 2013.  I love these maters and so do all my friends, neighbors and relatives that are close.  I grew 11 plants this year......sadly the end is coming soon.  The green ones that don't ripen in time will go into a box layered with newspaper......  and eventually they will all turn red......they won't be as good as vine ripened but still nummy.  Most of the late bloomers will go into salads and sandwiches.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)

Yeah i do the same thing with my Cherry Tomatoes.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Capt Grump was the only smart one to ride it out at sea


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Too Soon?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not sure if thats true are not.
> 
> 
> View attachment 309863






by gawd yer right

but the editors got the title wrong


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2022)

Glad our Floridah friends weathered the storm well. Fingers crossed for our brothers and sisters farther up the coast.
Good night, shipmates.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

Right behind you Hippie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

Good morning 

hey Unca , are you going over to PMBug?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 30, 2022)

Good Morning folks


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 30, 2022)

Hurricane seen from space ,still cant find Boo.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

That storm was no joke to our Florida friends. Now on its way up the coast causing flooding up the coast on its way.  I don’t remember who we have from here in its path. I know ness lives near the next entrance. Let’s hope she is prepared and ready to hunker down. We are already feeling lots of wind and rain. I thought about boo this morning trying to get my puppy Maryjane to do her business when the wind was blowing all those fun leaves around. I don’t let her stay out on her own yet as she gets into trouble eating dirt and doing other things that puppies don't know any better about. I was soaked when I came in finally after 10 minutes following her around in my wet night attire saying now go poopoo about a hundred times till she finally earned inside free time not in the kennel.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That storm was no joke to our Florida friends. Now on its way up the coast causing flooding up the coast on its way.  I don’t remember who we have from here in its path. I know ness lives near the next entrance. Let’s hope she is prepared and ready to hunker down. We are already feeling lots of wind and rain. I thought about boo this morning trying to get my puppy Maryjane to do her business when the wind was blowing all those fun leaves around. I don’t let her stay out on her own yet as she gets into trouble eating dirt and doing other things that puppies don't know any better about. I was soaked when I came in finally after 10 minutes following her around in my wet night attire saying now go poopoo about a hundred times till she finally earned inside free time not in the kennel.


thats about 99 more times you say go poopoo than i do .I say it once and its like pushin a start button ...!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats about 99 more times you say go poopoo than i do .I say it once and its like pushin a start button ...!


Yes my old dog BB is like that but sometimes this new puppy forgets that her bladder is busting and she needs to take a dump when she goes out. I’ve learned that if I don’t insist to remind her, she will leave a prize for me in the house which so far she’s been pretty good about not doing but every time I say that she does it again. (Knock on wood that this storm doesn’t find me on the floor with the Lysol cleaner. She also loves the wool rug in my dining room which is blocked off to her untill I trust her more…)


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes my old dog BB is like that but sometimes this new puppy forgets that her bladder is busting and she needs to take a dump when she goes out. I’ve learned that if I don’t insist to remind her, she will leave a prize for me in the house which so far she’s been pretty good about not doing but every time I say that she does it again. (Knock on wood that this storm doesn’t find me on the floor with the Lysol cleaner. She also loves the wool rug in my dining room which is blocked off to her untill I trust her more…)


funny ! you were taking about your pups  and I was talking about myself ...lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

Found out early in life to play the meat flute opened the door for many Great Jobs in the future.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

My granddaughter loves Lizzo. She has been performing her songs to me for months and is really good at it but her songs are nasty with cuss words that although is super funny knowing my granddaughter doesn’t really get it yet, I’m trying to adjust my old ways to my daughters thoughts on what’s ok. I just saw Lizzo for the first time last week. She was on the news playing the flute… she’s a big girl and don't mind showing all that off…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

No Pute she is not one of Rosters Girlfriends


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> funny ! you were taking about your pups  and I was talking about myself ...lol






Your browser is not able to display this video.




I think they are tuned into the stormy weather and realize that we are skipping the walk today. So I’m good for a while. 
ps you’re so funny….


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Happy Friedday all! Back to gorgeous days here again, starting at 55F and 92% RH with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 76F. We got some rain yesterday and Wednesday and are back to sunshine.

More work on Medusa conceptuals and am putting together an update that will keep me busy today, after breakfast out with Grayfox and NM this morning and some quality time at the gym.

Here is a multi-stage filtration column concept:


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

trying out my new screens and make a little keef


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That vaporizer graywolf showed. I guess it's in California now...


Long delivery on mine too!


bigsur51 said:


> trying out my new screens and make a little keef
> 
> 
> View attachment 309986
> ...


Kool!

Easy to make your own screens:  15.21  How to make DIY Dry sieving frames

I like the 130 micron stainless mesh for durability and the 70 micron silk screen for refinement.

To refine to full melt, I do so electrostatically using parchment paper stretched over a video cassette.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Along those same lines, check out the Grinning Reaper:  15.20 The Grinning Reaper


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

Thanks JD , good stuff

well , we have waited two more weeks , but I think with today in the 80’s , which will probably be our last day in the 80’s for this year , we are gonna wait 2 more days lol








this dam Molokai Frost Maui wowie is never gonna make it


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2022)

More CalMag.

Morning brothers and sisters. I am now officially on vacation. Yehaaaaaaaaaa 
Well I say vacation,,, mostly going to be cleaning out my storage rooms and having a big ass garage sale. Than my rooms will be clean. I'm going to make a big pantry and a grow room out of a 12x7 room in my garage. I'm running air from the house to it since it already had a vent that just wasn't hooked up. So my pantry will be about 9x7 and my grow room  3x7 with air.
My other storage is attached to the outside of my house. Too hot in the summer for a grow room or Pantry. Besides the room in my garage will be totally hidden from prying eyes.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309922


JOE FOUND IT LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 1, 2022)

Happy Saturday Misfits! All hail Lord Saturn!!  Let the frolicking and wanton debauchery begin!!

Yet another gorgeous day here at 59F and 80% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 81F.

Breakfast out and the gym yesterday followed by working on the Medusa project updates.

Two more tomatoes ripening, both on the meristem. All the tomatoes that have ripened thus far have been on the main meristem rather than side branches.

They did their first pour on the disabled sidewalk access on the corner of our property, tearing out the old disabled access that was working fine, just to install one of their yellow traction pads. The same pad that loses it traction with time and becomes a slip hazard when wet. I sent the appropriate commissioner and the Mayor a letter informing them of my serious knee injury (required surgery) on one of them near here, but there was no response, and they clearly are ignoring me.

They did the same thing across the street and didn't grade it properly, so now it is a huge lake blocking the sidewalk when it rains. I reported that as well and was ignored as well. What arrogant POS's we have for a PBOT commissioner and mayor...........

If I had sued for damages to my knee, I'll bet they would have responded, but I am usually non-litigious, so I guess my next stop should be the Oregonian newspaper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2022)

My Longhorns are kicking that ass.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Along those same lines, check out the Grinning Reaper:  15.20 The Grinning Reaper


I seen shit like that when I did some work on the space station ....


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

Good Night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Yep. G'night, shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> hey Unca , are you going over to PMBug?


Just saw this.

Wozzat "PMBug"?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> trying out my new screens and make a little keef
> 
> 
> View attachment 309986
> ...


Jeebus!  That is the most of everything "product" I have ever seen.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Best time for fish biting During the rain


The rain oxygenates the water.

Goooode morning brothers and sisters! Wishing everyone a fulfilling Sol Rex Day! All hail Apollo!

Yet another double gaugus sunshiny fall day here, starting 63F @ 74% RH here with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 84F.

I finished my Medusa project update yesterday, unless more updates from team members arrive soon, and plan to publish it today.

A little shopping at the Asian market planned today. We are flat out of my fixings for pickled garlic and miso soup, plus I want to check out their hot sauces to see if any look promising as a base to try and duplicate the Korean apple hot sauce that I am still trying to duplicate. So far I've made a lot of tasty hot sauces but have yet to figure out what the finishing flavor is in the Korean sauce, just before the hot hits and wipes out my taste buds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> Wozzat "PMBug"?




over at GIM…everyone is leaving and joining PMBug


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

Good morning.
Football day. Yehaaaaaaaaaa.
Worked on the storage rooms yesterday getting ready for a huge ass garage sale next weekend.
Than my two storage rooms will be clean. The one in my garage is going to be a pantry and grow room.
It's a 7x12 and will have air conditioning from the house unit. Has a vent that's never been hooked up. I'll make 3x7 of it into a hidden grow room behind mirrors on one end of the room. The rest 9x7 will be a pantry for stocking up on foods and such with a side by side for extra room for meats and such/ beer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

darn near afternoon folks...gonna work on the yard a little today...tied down an 9' putang x emerald bay purps last night, too large for my liking...a good friend bred it and asked me to try it out...looks nice but wow, what a stretcher...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The rain oxygenates the water.
> 
> Goooode morning brothers and sisters! Wishing everyone a fulfilling Sol Rex Day! All hail Apollo!
> 
> ...


Put a bit of kimche in it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Put a bit of kimche in it.


That flavor I would recognize................


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> over at GIM…everyone is leaving and joining PMBug


thats happening in the Ukraine ?  *lol*


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That flavor I would recognize................


You better not be pullin my leg round eye ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Put a bit of kimche in it.


What's that stuff the grunts used to call armpit sauce?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Question for the brain trust; If they pronounce  Ian Ean, why don't they pronounce Ivan Evan?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Question for the brain trust; If they pronounce  Ian Ean, why don't they pronounce Ivan Evan?


ask Boo.....


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

because they know my little Ivan is gonna grow  up to eat them if they did...he's really pushing Dutch's patience...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> because they know my little Ivan is gonna grow  up to eat them if they did...he's really pushing Dutch's patience...


Rename him Roster Jr


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Oh sure, get the pups ass kicked!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

For my friend Joe


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> For my friend Joe
> View attachment 310091


The truth a honor....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Yard mowed, dumped two 20L Avian cans in the plow Jeep, (the wife) found the garage door remote, and the world's lovely. I'm hoping the gas prices go down a bit so I can top the Jeep off and fill the two empty cans and maybe one of the plastic 5 gallon ones for the Deere. Gonna have a mess of future compost as soon as the maples drop their leaves.

Got 3/4 of a tank in the red Jeep which should last me 'til spring, and the van's got a little over a quarter tank, which should take me clean up to Christmas. I'm thinkin' gas'll be up to five bucks a gallon by then.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

First show of the last season of Walking Dead is on at 21:00.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First show of the last season of Walking Dead is on at 21:00.


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That’s too many syllables for a dog’s name, you know that.Rename him Roster Jr


That’s too many syllables for a dog’s name, you know that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Herijuana x blueberry


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

gettin close to rip and strip time my friend...


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> gettin close to rip and strip time my friend...


You can say that again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 3, 2022)

G'night, fellow Islanders. Here's to clear skies and smooth sailing tomorrow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2022)

Moanday, moanday, and things are going to be alright............ Yet another gorgeous sunshiny day starting at 57F with 94% RH, and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 80F.

Got my Asian grocery shopping done and was appalled at the price increases. Daikon was 65% higher in price..............

I put up a gallon and a quart of pickled garlic yesterday and will do the Daikon today, as well as whomp up another batch of Jalapeno lemonade and restock the creme brule.

A couple more tomatoes almost ripe and dozens of green ones. I'm thinking of whomping up some more green tomato salsa to thin them out, since most won't have enough time to ripen.

A dental appointment this morning to refit my upper plate now that my gums have healed and have assumed their final configuration. It will be nice to be able to do a full smile without my dentures dropping and way less scary for the kids.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning 

let us start the week on the wrong side of things and see if we can stir something up?…….doesn’t that sound like a great idea , Monday morning debauchery!?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2022)

I also posted the Medusa update.  Copies of the Cad drawings attached and here is the operating procedure:

*Medusa LPG LLE Conceptual #5 Details*​

*Equipment by number from Medusa LPG LLE Conceptual #5:*
High pressure Nitrogen cylinder
LPG Crude tank
LLE Reactor vessel
Vapor/LPG/water separator
Vaccon HVP Series 300 venturi vacuum pump or equivalent NEMA 7 Class 1 D 1 pump.
Epoxy lined 316SS Distilled/RO water tank
PH Probe Digital Analysis Corporation #192V757SD-020BB or Rosemount.
Reagent metering pump by LMI or Rosemount
RO Filtration system
Gas coalescing filter
13X Mol Sieve column
5X Mol Sieve column
Mixed 3A and 4A Mol Sieve columns
LPG/Water agitation pump
Sight Glass
LPG/Water transfer pump
Tank sight glass
High level sensor
One batch transferred sensor
Low level sensor
3-Way water tank pressurize and vent valve
High level tank shut off
Vacuum pump isolation valve
Vac/Pressurize line isolation valve
Nitrogen isolation valve
Pressure regulator
Nitrogen tank valve
Pressure regulator
LPG Tank pressurizing valve
LPG Tank supply valve
Vacuum pump air inlet valve
Water tank pressurization valve
Reactor vessel Inductor isolation valve
Reactor vessel pressurization valve
NC Emergency shutoff solenoid valve.
Reactor vessel water fill valve
Reactor vessel Inductor isolation valve 2
3-Way transfer valve
Gas/LPG/water separator pressurization valve
Coalesing filter isolation valve
13X Column isolation valve
5A Column isolation valve
3A/4A Column isolation valve
Reactor vessel pump isolation valve
Reactor vessel drain valve
3-Way Gas/LPG/Water separator drain and pump inlet valve.
13X Column discharge valve
5A Column discharge valve
3A/4A Column discharge valve
Gas/LPG/Water separator LPG discharge valve when pressurized.
PH adjustment reagent
Mixing Inducer
Compound pressure gauge
Compound pressure gauge
Reactor tank sight window.


*2.0 Procedure:*

2.1 Startup and fill:

2.1.1 Turn on RO Filtration system and fill RO Water Tank, adjusting the PH using PH Probe 7 and Reagent Pump 8.

2.1.1.1 When filled to mid-level in the upper sight glass, shut off RO Filtration system.

2.1.1.2 High Level Sensor 18 will also deenergize Normally Closed Solenoid Valve 22 to close it.

2.1.2 Verify that Valves 23, 24, 34, 40, 41, 42, 43, 47, 48 are opened and 3-Way Valves 38 and 46 are positioned to circulate through the pump.

2.1.3 Open Valve 31 and pump system down until Compound Pressure Gauge 53 on the Reactor Vessel reads -29.5” Hg vacuum.

2.1.4 Close Valve 34 and open Valve 39 to vacuum down Gas/LPG/Water Separator # 4.

2.1.5 Allow system to rest 5 minutes and observe pressure gauge for vacuum decay. Remediate any leaks.

2.1.6 Close Valves 24, 33, 34, 39.

2.1.7 Turn water tank vent Valve 21 to vent.

2.1.8 Open water tank drain valve 36 and fill the Reactor Vessel with water, until the level in the tank reaches the second sight glass and middle level sensor.

Note that if the water tank runs dry, there is danger that the system could ingest atmosphere, so do not operate with a water level below the lower sight glass or low-level sensor.

The low-level sensor will also deenergize (close) Normally Closed Emergency shutoff solenoid Valve 35.

2.1.9 Open Valve 30 and fill Reactor Vessel with LPG, until it reaches Sight Window 55, then close Valve 30.

2.1.10 Verify that Valves 33, 37, and 44 are open and that Valve 39 is in circulate position.

2.1.11 Start pump 14 and circulate tank contents for “N” Minutes.

2.1.12 While the Reactor Vessel is circulating, check Compound Pressure Gauge 54 to verify that -29.5 Hg vacuum level has been reached.

2.1.12.1 When reached, close Gas/LPG/water separator pressurization ` Valve 39.


2.1.12.2 Then close Vacuum pump isolation Valve 23 and then Vacuum Pump air inlet Valve 31.


2.1.12.3 Hold under vacuum for 5 minutes to check for vacuum decay on Compound Pressure gauge 54.
2.1.13 At the end of the circulation cycle, and when Step 2.1.11.3 is complete, close Valve 2.

2.1.13.1 Turn 3-Way Valve 38 to transfer position and pump the contents of the Reactor Vessel into the Gas/LPG/Water Separator.

2.1.14 When the transfer is complete, turn off Pump 14, and turn 3-Way Transfer Valve 38 back to circulate position.


Allow the contents to settle and separate for “N” Minutes.


2.1.15.1 Once the contents has separated, verify that 3-Way Gas/LPG/Water Separator drain and pump inlet Valve 46 is in pump position and then open 3A/4A Column discharge valve.


2.1.16 Turn 3-Way Valve 46 to drain position and bleed off the water for subsequent waste treatment until only LPG liquid appears in Sight Glass 15,


Turn 3-Way Valve 46 to pump position and start LPG/Water transfer pump Number 16 to transfer LPG from the Gas/LPG/Water Separator through the mol sieve columns and to process or storage.
*3.0 Nitrogen pressurization and backfill.*

3.1 Various parts of the system can be pressurized using the Nitrogen tank 1 to facilitate transfer, to backfill with inert gas, and to purge the system of liquid before opening.


To pressurize the system, open Nitrogen tank Valves 24, 25, and 27.


To pressurize Water Tank 6, open Water Tank Pressurization Valve 32.


To pressurize the Reactor Vessel, open Reactor Vessel Pressurization Valve 34.


To Pressurize the Gas/LPG/Water Separator, open Gas/LPG/Water Separator Pressurization Valve 39.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> let us start the week on the wrong side of things and see if we can stir something up?…….doesn’t that sound like a great idea , Monday morning debauchery!?
> 
> ...


Good idea!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Let's start this morning on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you!

A cloudy day starting at 57F and 93% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 72F.

More quality time puttering in the kitchen and working on Medusa project yesterday and more of the same today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning folks. Back to cleaning today. Going thru everything to get ready for the God damn garage sale.
Least when this is done I'll have clean storage rooms,not to mention closets and everything thing else.
Good thing is the area I'm room I'm putting the big pantry in is also going to have a 3x7 grow room.
Plus our granddaughters bedroom is now going to be my bedroom/Man Cave. My brother in law gave me a brand new adjustable bed.So now I don't have to sleep in a recliner anymore. I've slept in a recliner for 10 yrs because of my fked up esophagus. We aren't raising our grandchildren anymore,,so that room was just setting there.
And no me and the Wife don't sleep in the same bed. She snores and I fart to much, plus I can't lay flat and sleep good. We get together when we need to,,which isn't all that often anyway. She would rather play her games and I would rather watch westerns.
Gonna have to get me another big screen tv


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I also posted the Medusa update.  Copies of the Cad drawings attached and here is the operating procedure:
> 
> *Medusa LPG LLE Conceptual #5 Details*​
> 
> ...


Wow, that’s a lot to take in first thing in the morning GW. Hope your day is good


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks. Back to cleaning today. Going thru everything to get ready for the God damn garage sale.
> Least when this is done I'll have clean storage rooms,not to mention closets and everything thing else.
> Good thing is the area I'm room I'm putting the big pantry in is also going to have a 3x7 grow room.
> Plus our granddaughters bedroom is now going to be my bedroom/Man Cave. My brother in law gave me a brand new adjustable bed.So now I don't have to sleep in a recliner anymore. I've slept in a recliner for 10 yrs because of my fked up esophagus. We aren't raising our grandchildren anymore,,so that room was just setting there.
> ...


How did you get her out of the bedroom 
I have been trying for 2 yrs for her to move across the hall to her dressing room LOL
Sucks I had to sleep in recliner until I got one of them fancy sleep number beds that go up and down on each end. 
That bed will help with your breathing for sure 
Sounds like you are on point with the plan Stan.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

We haven't slept in the same bed in 10yrs. That's how long I've been sleeping in a recliner.
Truth is I actually believe it's better for older married couples. Gives you your space and time to be yourself. Hasn't changed our sex life or our love for each other. If anything it's made it better and stronger. You might be surprised how many married couples do that as they get older. Anyway it works great for us. Besides we don't watch the same shit on TV at night. She likes that girly shit and I like my manly shit.
She don't wake me up snoring and I don't wake her up farting. Hey don't blame me,,she keeps feeding me beans.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Sure
I bet she just got tired of all the Sex toys in your bottom draw
Hippy told me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

Now you should put that drawer up for auction on eBay.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> let us start the week on the wrong side of things and see if we can stir something up?…….doesn’t that sound like a great idea , Monday morning debauchery!?
> 
> ...


Im in .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s a lot to take in first thing in the morning GW. Hope your day is good


Wow ! We are defiantly not making a cake ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> let us start the week on the wrong side of things and see if we can stir something up?…….doesn’t that sound like a great idea , Monday morning debauchery!?
> 
> ...


Be right there ! Gonna pick you up !


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning. Back to a normal schedule.  A day of fishing sure screws up the normal routine.  Back to walking, but with the mornings getting cooler the walking will be later.

Girls are getting tea and nutes today.  Just did my once a week spray for thrips.  They are in the soil I get so if I don't I start seeing the little pests.  No biggie.

Mrs Pute and I still sleep together.... always have, always will.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2022)

Swede and me sleep at opposite ends of the house

we both get a good nights sleep

she likes sex 7 days a week so I just told her to work me in on tuesdays and saturdays….


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2022)

Hmmm.... wondering about the other five days.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm.... wondering about the other five days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

Shit. If I pulled out any shit like that she would cut my ass. She is an old fashion girl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede and me sleep at opposite ends of the house
> 
> we both get a good nights sleep
> 
> she likes sex 7 days a week so I just told her to work me in on tuesdays and saturdays….


I would just tell her not to let Sancho kick my dog or drink my beer.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, that’s a lot to take in first thing in the morning GW. Hope your day is good


Thank you my dear!  So far so good and wishing you the same!


pute said:


> Morning. Back to a normal schedule.  A day of fishing sure screws up the normal routine.  Back to walking, but with the mornings getting cooler the walking will be later.
> 
> Girls are getting tea and nutes today.  Just did my once a week spray for thrips.  They are in the soil I get so if I don't I start seeing the little pests.  No biggie.
> 
> Mrs Pute and I still sleep together.... always have, always will.


Grayfox and I still sleep in a king-sized bed together, where we both fart and snore.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank you my dear!  So far so good and wishing you the same!
> 
> Grayfox and I still sleep in a king-sized bed together, where we both fart and snore.


My wife loves when I fart under the covers
and then pull it over our heads.
We call it guess what I had for dinner


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Mrs Pute and I still sleep together.... always have, always will.


Yep. She's been my snuggle buddy for 47 years. 


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310194


Which one is your favorite?


RosterMan said:


> My wife loves when I fart under the covers
> and then pull it over our heads.
> We call it guess what I had for dinner


We call that the Dutch oven. It'll get me a hard punch in the ribs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That flavor I would recognize................


Interesting thing about kimche.  Everybody jokes about it like they joke about fruitcake.

Thing is, if it is REAL fruitcake, I love it.  Same way with kimche.

And just like you do not make a whole dinner out of fruitcake, you only eat a little kimche.

HOWEVER -- I could not get past my cultural bias enough to do more than choke down this one:  Unborn chicken in the shell. Feathers, beak, bones... you break open the shell, and there the little dead guy is. Crunch away. *Bon Appétit !*


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My wife loves when I fart under the covers
> and then pull it over our heads.
> We call it guess what I had for dinner


That is called a "Dutch Oven" <-- But you only hold _her_ head under the covers.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What's that stuff the grunts used to call armpit sauce?


Nuoc mam.  <-- Fermented fish sauce -- they put it on everything.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thank you my dear!  So far so good and wishing you the same!
> 
> Grayfox and I still sleep in a king-sized bed together, where we both fart and snore.


There it is. California king-sized bed with the controller jazz. 

We even take naps together.

May I pass on some info learned by living longer than most folks? 

If you spend 1/3 of your _entire life_ in one very small area (your bed) -- shouldn't that bed be more luxurious than your car or your easy chair? If not, why not? 

Now go out and buy a huge, individually set for comfort sided big sleigh bed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There it is. California king-sized bed with the controller jazz.
> 
> We even take naps together.
> 
> ...


Controller jazz… you got one of them quarter slot vibrating boxes that shake y’all to sleep?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

Good morning Misfits. Hope y’all have a good hump day


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

The new Adjustable bed I will soon be sleeping in has all kinds of shit including vibrating message and a night lite under the bed.
Cool thing is I won't have to sleep in a recliner anymore. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Interesting thing about kimche.  Everybody jokes about it like they joke about fruitcake.
> 
> Thing is, if it is REAL fruitcake, I love it.  Same way with kimche.
> 
> ...


I like both kimche and the fruitcake that Mom used to make, which included fresh pecans and a pint of bourbon.


SubmarineGirl said:


> Controller jazz… you got one of them quarter slot vibrating boxes that shake y’all to sleep?


They used to be labeled in the motels as "Magic Fingers" beds.

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!

Another partially cloudy day starting 57F and 97% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 74F.

I put up a gallon of pickled daikon and whomped up a batch of miso soup yesterday and froze three tubs for later. I also worked out at the gym and made progress on a Medusa article I'm putting together for Graywolf's Lair blog site.

Hee, hee, hee, plus picked two more ripe tamaters and had one on a delightful BLT. Looking at making some bruschetta on baguettes for the second one.

An early morning dental appointment to fit my upper plate and then back to my joy and amazement.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

I wonder now if walt and hopper get any more action with those fancy beds. I may have to get one of those under the bed night lights.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wonder now if walt and hopper get any more action with those fancy beds. I may have to get one of those under the bed night lights.


There is only one You Subie!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wonder now if walt and hopper get any more action with those fancy beds. I may have to get one of those under the bed night lights.


Not unless I'm watching football. That's the only action I'll be seeing in that bed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

you gonna get some new sheets for that fancy bed?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2022)

Good morning 

its bkfst and lunch day at the Senior center , eggs and bacon in the morning and then a full on Mexican dinner which is prepared and cooked by a local Mexican farm hands wife…her enchiladas are killer!

then I am helping an old guy install a sediment filter for his water supply , a small pex job , shouldn’t take a couple hours

and then it’s off to the Salt Mines to continue the harvest which will be ongoing for the next 2-3 weeks

happy Octoberfest!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> its bkfst and lunch day at the Senior center , eggs and bacon in the morning and then a full on Mexican dinner which is prepared and cooked by a local Mexican farm hands wife…her enchiladas are killer!
> 
> ...


what kind of rings do you use for pex. I just bought for $53 a ratchet crimper heavy duty. The 3/4 crimps are tough if you dont have a lot of room . Forget 1".I use the stainless steel type


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> what kind of rings do you use for pex. I just bought for $53 a ratchet crimper heavy duty. The 3/4 crimps are tough if you dont have a lot of room . Forget 1".I use the stainless steel type




exactly!

3/4 rings , we use the shark bites in those hard to get to places , but yeah , sometimes it is a biotch to get leverage in those tight places


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 310251
> 
> you gonna get some new sheets for that fancy bed?


Those are some cool sheets.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those are some cool sheets.






or you could get this. Easier to hide then those sheets unless you are a bed maker which I’m guessing you’re not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

My Wife said she would buy me a long body pillow if I wouldn't hump it like a dawg. So I'm guessing I won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wonder now if walt and hopper get any more action with those fancy beds. I may have to get one of those under the bed night lights.


  Nah -- We still use the swing, the fur handcuffs, the watermelons, ice, and the electric toothbrush.  <-- On "off" nights, that is... Otherwise, we take turns applying The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged.

We do like the Standing Up In A Hammock method from time to time.  

Some day, I will undergo the Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp. <-- This can only be experienced once, as the recipient always dies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

I like this one. Problem is the girl doesn't come with it.








						Contour Swan Pillow - Sleep Well All Night
					

The body pillow that cradles you from head to toe! The unique ergonomic design promotes proper alignment and pressure-relieving comfort.




					www.buycontourswan.com


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Strange morning. Mix of fog and sun.....must be close to Halloween.  I need to walk but it needs to warm up some.  

Not much going today.....I hate days like this.  I end up spending copious amounts of money on days like this.   Only one problem....I don't have any. 

Fancy beds and toys....reminds me of a song .....I can't get no satisfaction.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

Two things:

1.  This should not be allowed.  It is not fair.
2.  Betcha watched it a lot more than once.

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...424359e934c.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4210701


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like this one. Problem is the girl doesn't come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Japanese have developed a bed with built-in sex devices that work on mechanics, the parts mimic actual body parts if you get the drift.
Both male and female versions of beds are available sold together or separately .


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 5, 2022)

Good Morning all, it’s my Friday and backing my bags for a long weekend in Nashville, looking forward to it but sad to see no legal/medical pickups there.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Have a good trip Oldbay.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Off to run errands.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm callin' it a night, shipmates. The Old Hen is snoring, and I've got a big headed cat headbutting my hand while I try and type. A few more pets for her and I'm off to sleepyland. See ya all in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2022)

Don't wanna get up. Going to start the Garage sale today. Lord I'm tired. We have been getting this shit ready all week. Can't believe I've spent all my vacation cleaning out storage rooms,closets, cabinets,and drawers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

psychedelics , take a trip and never leave home

good food at the Senior Center yesterday , real Mexican tacos with tapioca pudding

looks like three more weeks before our first frost , fingers crossed , we have several more plants to harvest and then there is the Molokai Frost , that bugger needs to flower until the 15th of November and I doubt we will pull it off

hey Stain , I will send you the rest of these Molokai and maybe with your weather you can see what she is all about


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2022)

Goooode morning ya'll! Another cloudy day here, starting at 55F with 98% RH and 3 mph wind, predicted to reach 80F.

Hee, hee, hee, got my backup upper plate relined and my newest plate sent back in to be rebuilt now that I no longer have implants on one side.

Some quality time at the gym and progress on the Medusa project. One of the team members works for a media supply company and turned me on to some Mordenite zeolite that has the 7 Angstrom pore size that we covet for adsorbing amines from LPG.

Today is Grayfox and my 38th anniversary and I've spread mushy cards around the house, and we have reservations for dinner out at Koji's. I'll try for extra points by surprising her with breakfast out as well.

We actually dated for 10 years and lived together for two more before getting married, because we were both gun-shy from our first two marriages, and her two best friends told her that she wasn't going to meet "Mr. Right" hanging out with me. She didn't listen and has stuck with "Mr. Not Quite Right" long enough that I've grown on her at this point.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 6, 2022)

Happy anniversary !!!!  Better than birthdays


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2022)

Happy Anniversary GW.  Take care of your best friend....they are hard to find.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

Happy Day Broh
Sounds like ya got all the bases covered


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode morning ya'll! Another cloudy day here, starting at 55F with 98% RH and 3 mph wind, predicted to reach 80F.
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, got my backup upper plate relined and my newest plate sent back in to be rebuilt now that I no longer have implants on one side.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary you two love birds


----------



## boo (Oct 6, 2022)

congrats JD, 38 years is a long time to be happy...happy wife and a few GSD's and it's as good as it gets...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Happy anniversary !!!!  Better than birthdays





pute said:


> Happy Anniversary GW.  Take care of your best friend....they are hard to find.





RosterMan said:


> Happy Day Broh
> Sounds like ya got all the bases covered





SubmarineGirl said:


> Happy anniversary you two love birds





boo said:


> congrats JD, 38 years is a long time to be happy...happy wife and a few GSD's and it's as good as it gets...


Thank ya'll for the good wishes!  The "Easter Card Hunt" went over well, leaving Grayfox giggling and got me a hug and kiss on the back of my neck.  She turned down breakfast out, saying she would rather make it today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2022)

When I can make my Old Hen laugh or smile, my day is complete. Don't know what I'd do without her.

Congrats, my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

Happy Anniversary to a swell couple!

( extra special debauchery blessings! )


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When I can make my Old Hen laugh or smile, my day is complete. Don't know what I'd do without her.
> 
> Congrats, my friend.





bigsur51 said:


> Happy Anniversary to a swell couple!
> 
> ( extra special debauchery blessings! )


Thanks for the good thoughts brothers!  Debauchery under foot........................


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly!
> 
> 3/4 rings , we use the shark bites in those hard to get to places , but yeah , sometimes it is a biotch to get leverage in those tight places


this ratchet one is tits
Its shorter than the ones i am used to and you can go a click at a time
I only use 1/2 and 3/4 but sometimes we would run 1" heat pex for air handlers in attics.
I still like to sweat pipe


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Japanese have developed a bed with built-in sex devices that work on mechanics, the parts mimic actual body parts if you get the drift.
> Both male and female versions of beds are available sold together or separately .


dosent work like they promised ......


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Nah -- We still use the swing, the fur handcuffs, the watermelons, ice, and the electric toothbrush.  <-- On "off" nights, that is... Otherwise, we take turns applying The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged.
> 
> We do like the Standing Up In A Hammock method from time to time.
> 
> Some day, I will undergo the Journey Of The Reluctant Shrimp. <-- This can only be experienced once, as the recipient always dies.


I would think long and hard about your last part of your post .....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dosent work like they promised ......


Did you order the Jap version or the extra-large version for Americans


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would think long and hard about your last part of your post .....


Why what happens to the shrimp


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

boo said:


> congrats JD, 38 years is a long time to be happy...happy wife and a few GSD's and it's as good as it gets...


something good to smoke wouldnt hurt either ......


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you order the Jap version or the extra-large version for Americans


its me ! watta u think !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why what happens to the shrimp


morta.....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

Almost time


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2022)

Think I'm gonna call it a night, shipmates. Here's hoping that peace and friendship prevails for all of us tomorrow.


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

Misfit checking in... lol.

Holy crap are things sneaking up on me..  1wk I go for hip #2 replacement as Doc goes in to tackle the other side.  Learned a lesson, sneak in your own meds for pain & sleep.. hehe.  if he can get me in early, I might just go home that night vs their no help policy... actually it's my Dr.. butt munch thinks my pain pump should keep me pain free after surgery..  ggrrrrr.. idjit.   make it thru this though and I'll be walking by Thanksgiving with ease..  seeings how I'm 2mos out on the right hip and 90% of the pain is gone,  I'm starting to get jazzed about 2023.   At this early stage though,  I'll settle for being able to walk Mongo with my pretty wife around our cozy little park, or WALK to the pool vs driving 2blocks..  sometimes, it truly is the little things in life that puts a smile across our faces...

TTYS


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2022)

Well my neighbor asked me yesterday if I had smelled a skunk. I said yes I did. Probably from the creek back behind the houses on the other side of the road. He said yeah your probably right.
I was going to take my two girls down this weekend anyway. So now I'm definitely taking them stinking fkers down.
We could smell them all the way in front of the house setting up for the garage sale yesterday morning. Whoops
Those ITRE95s are some strong stinky bastards. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2022)

Good morning 

moar chopping and trimming , same old sh-it , diff day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> moar chopping and trimming , same old sh-it , diff day
> 
> ...


Purdy!  I've come to believe that trimming is character building, based on the number of characters that I've met who trim.

Wishing all a rewarding Freya's day to all. All hail Norse Goddess Freya, leader of the Valkyries. Starting cloudy at 57F and 96% RH, with 1 mph breeze and predicted to end up gaugus by midafternoon at 81F.

A nice anniversary with dinner out at Koji's last night and creme brulee with candied orange peel and rose petals at home for dessert.  Breakfast out this morning at Gravy with Grayfox and NM.

Gym this morning and working on a Medusa article for Graywolf's Lair blog site, as well as continuing to work that project. Another of our team members reported success using column chromatography and another published a paper on their successful LLE design and process.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well my neighbor asked me yesterday if I had smelled a skunk. I said yes I did. Probably from the creek back behind the houses on the other side of the road. He said yeah your probably right.
> I was going to take my two girls down this weekend anyway. So now I'm definitely taking them stinking fkers down.
> We could smell them all the way in front of the house setting up for the garage sale yesterday morning. Whoops
> Those ITRE95s are some strong stinky bastards. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


Good luck on your garage sale hopper. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good luck on your garage sale hopper. Happy Friday everyone


Im goin Subie ! You? I hear he is selling his weed .....!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> moar chopping and trimming , same old sh-it , diff day
> 
> ...


Fock mona lisa ! this is artwork....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im goin Subie ! You? I hear he is selling his weed .....!


Yep I’ll be there asking about that stinky smell .


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

Carty said:


> Misfit checking in... lol.
> 
> Holy crap are things sneaking up on me..  1wk I go for hip #2 replacement as Doc goes in to tackle the other side.  Learned a lesson, sneak in your own meds for pain & sleep.. hehe.  if he can get me in early, I might just go home that night vs their no help policy... actually it's my Dr.. butt munch thinks my pain pump should keep me pain free after surgery..  ggrrrrr.. idjit.   make it thru this though and I'll be walking by Thanksgiving with ease..  seeings how I'm 2mos out on the right hip and 90% of the pain is gone,  I'm starting to get jazzed about 2023.   At this early stage though,  I'll settle for being able to walk Mongo with my pretty wife around our cozy little park, or WALK to the pool vs driving 2blocks..  sometimes, it truly is the little things in life that puts a smile across our faces...
> 
> TTYS


GREAT NEWS Brother , Im so Happy for you and your pretty lady that you will have a Life Back.
All the Luck in the World to you Carty


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy fried day.  Cloudy and cool today.  Won't reach 60 f.   Visibility is less than a half mile with a blanket of fog covering the house.

@Carty .... happy for you my friend. Walk for life, I do.

All but one of my cuts are showing Roots.  Always one straggler.  Need it as I am sharing them with my friend that works at the grow store.

@Hopper, I hope you made lots of cash at your garage sale.  I find it is to much work for the return I get.  You must be a good salesman. Everybody in my neighborhood is a tightwad.

Coffee is good today.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

Buyer-I will give you a dollar for that old ashtray- 
Hops- It is clearly marked 20 dollars and is an antique
Buyer- I see so you are looking to make money and not help out the poor ?
Hops Yep Now get out of my yard


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2022)

Old Hen won't let me near her garage sales anymore. Years ago, she had some baby socks still in the wrapper, never worn, for ten cents. A gal asked if she'd take a nickel. I picked 'em up and handed them to her and said, "If a nickel will break ya, you need 'em more than we do. Here, they're free."


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

Before My boot finds ya like a fly buzzing


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2022)

We did pretty good yesterday and should do even better today.
I cut both plants down this morning at the base of the stalk and hung them in my storage room untill I get a chance to trim them up.
Smells like a dead skunk all the wY in front of my house.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2022)

We have a neighborhood garage sale every year.  I put stuff in the driveway with FREE on it....works great.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We did pretty good yesterday and should do even better today.
> I cut both plants down this morning at the base of the stalk and hung them in my storage room untill I get a chance to trim them up.
> Smells like a dead skunk all the wY in front of my house.


Did you hold firm on prices or let them haggle you down a bit
My wife loves to go to sales and get stuff for half price or better.
She pisses people off bigtime LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

pute said:


> We have a neighborhood garage sale every year.  I put stuff in the driveway with FREE on it....works great.


I just put mine out to the curb
Works great , what ever someone in need does not take the garbage men do


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you hold firm on prices or let them haggle you down a bit
> My wife loves to go to sales and get stuff for half price or better.
> She pisses people off bigtime LOL


Yep,,I always let them jew me down if they want. I'm trying to get rid of the shit and still make a little money.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2022)

pute said:


> We have a neighborhood garage sale every year.  I put stuff in the driveway with FREE on it....works great.


I put stuff at the curb all year long with a free sign on it and it goes fast.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I put stuff at the curb all year long with a free sign on it and it goes fast.


Sometimes that works, sometimes it doesn't. I remodeled a friend's tattoo shop for him. He had an old refrigerator that he wanted to get rid of. He was complaining that he'd set it out in the alley with a free sign on it and it was still there three days later. I pulled the sign off of it, took another piece of paper and wrote $10 on it, and taped it to the fridge. It was gone the next morning. Human nature in Flint. If it's free, it ain't worth anything. If it's ten bucks, steal it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2022)

Yep,,,if you say free they think there is something wrong with it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 7, 2022)

Around here stuff on the street goes fast. Almost got my wheelbarrow taken in the middle of cleaning my yard and front ditch. Came back to the front after. Quick trip to the back yard to find someone loading it up half full of yard waste. I’m glad I was only in the back for a few minutes as I would have lost my wheelbarrow


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good food at the Senior Center yesterday , real Mexican tacos with tapioca pudding


Sounds like my first GI meal.  I had meatloaf and gravy and they piled ice cream on top of it.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

UNCa is back


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)

Jamaican coffee is hot and ready and I’ve left some chocolate donuts on the counter along with some skunky weed

we gotta a lotta work to finish up the harvest and prep the garden for next year..

harvesting , trimming , drying , curing , seal a meal and into the freezer

chop down stumps , pull all remaining tomato plants , cover the turnips with 12 inches of straw for the winter , plants garlic and,plant winter wheat for a cover crop

all that before the first frost so let’s roll out of the sack and get this,party started , bunch of sleepy headed slackers

and remember to celebrate Octoberfest but please do not drink and drive


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)

a heads up too!

watch out for dangerous gas filled bullets!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2022)

Gooode Satyrday morning brothers and sisters!  Another gorgeous day predicted, starting at 63F and 78% RH and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 83F.

A good day yesterday starting with breakfast out and the gym, followed by working on a Medusa post for Graywolf's Lair.  Good progress and I will be working some more on the article today.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Like Big will be starting the process of putting the veggie garden to bed for the winter.  

Supposed to be fishing this morning but my son in law wissed out on me.  Cold but not that cold.  Guess it is time to winterize the boat as well. All in all good year...had it out on the water over a dozen times. 

My buddy from the grow store is coming by the by later today.  Will share some gear with him.  He was shut down most of the summer due to shoulder surgery.  You can bet your asz that I will be working him for extra discounts at the store.

Better go downstairs and check on things.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

Good morning GW and the rest of the misfits. Cooling off today feeling a bit more like fall weather. Have to feed the girls today but hopefully there is some fun in store too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

Morning Guys and Gals.
I'm laughing my ass off. Just heard on the news they are firing the whole Uvalde Police Force for being a bunch of pussies. Shut the whole police department down. Punk ass mother fkers letting all those children die while they stayed in the hallway.
Makes me a happy bastard.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Guys and Gals.
> I'm laughing my ass off. Just heard on the news they are firing the whole Uvalde Police Force for being a bunch of pussies. Shut the whole police department down. Punk ass mother fkers letting all those children die while they stayed in the hallway.
> Makes me a happy bastard.
> Yehaaaaaaaaaa


I thought of you yesterday when I heard the news… good for that decision I think.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

Thanks Sub. You remember how upset I was. I hate fking Cowards especially when it comes to saving children. I was upset for weeks just thinking about those poor little babies crying and scared while thar fker shot them. While thisr punk ass bitches stood outside that door,,fully armed and protected. Pieces of shit need to be lined up against a wall and shot in the crotch.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and the rest of the misfits. Cooling off today feeling a bit more like fall weather. Have to feed the girls today but hopefully there is some fun in store too.


Good morning sister woman!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jamaican coffee is hot and ready and I’ve left some chocolate donuts on the counter along with some skunky weed
> 
> we gotta a lotta work to finish up the harvest and prep the garden for next year..
> 
> ...


Thanks for volunteering to be my designated driver!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Good night, shipmates. Sweet dreams and good karma to all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)

Gooode morning all! Another gorgeous day here starting at 64F and 66% RH, with 4 mph winds and predicted to reach 80F.

I finished my Medusa article for Graywolf's Lair and published it. https://graywolfslair.com/index.php/...crash-syndrome

I had another brain fart on how to use a Terpenator to remove the LPG contaminants responsible for Medusa. Hee, hee, hee, the design that just keeps on giving. Some of you may recall that I also used the Terpenator to remove Mystery Oil back when.

I have a morning date with my web master to tutor me on how to attach a PDF to my site and sort out why my scanner stopped working. Wish he could disable all the well-intended features in my site program that thinks it so much smarter than me, that it regularly changes my format and royally screws up the numbering system.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

Having my Coffee without cream today.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

She has a Great Tan


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

now that is a purdy thing to wake up to

coffee and donuts and some bshw haze on the counter

we have about 10 days of 70’s in the day and 40’s at night and low humidity out here on the high plains which is Perfect weather to bring this harves home!

I am chuffed!

f u Mother Nature for all the times you screwed me with Jack Frost and Old Man Winter by dumping snow , ice , and freezing temps which killed my medicine plants

so yeah , feck you mother trucker Mother Nature!

I feel better now , having gotten that off my chest….I have always tried to be nice and,pray and,plead with Mother Nature and how did that work out?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

Story Time: Seeing With The Heart
"The man doesn’t know that there is a snake underneath.
The woman doesn’t know that there is a stone crushing the man.
The woman thinks: “I am going to fall! And I can’t climb because the snake is going to bite me. Why can’t the man use a little
more strength and pull me up!”
The man thinks: “I am in so much pain! Yet I’m still pulling you as much as I can. Why don’t you try and climb a little harder!?”
The moral: You can’t see the pressure the other person is under, and the other person can’t see the pain you’re in.
This is life.
Whether it’s with work, family, feelings or friends, we should try to understand each other.
Learn to think differently, perhaps more clearly and communicate better. A little thought and patience goes a long way."





 Anonymous Writer
"God's purpose for man is to acquire a seeing eye and an understanding heart."





 Jalāl al-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī




We can never really know what grief and turmoil others have in their life
Be Nice


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2022)

Morning, Big you are kidding tight.  But, we got our first frost last night.  Got everything in the veggie garden pulled just in time.  35f here.  My back is reminding me what I did as well. Was planning on tilling it today.....we will see.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, Big you are kidding tight.  But, we got our first frost last night.  Got everything in the veggie garden pulled just in time.  35f here.  My back is reminding me what I did as well. Was planning on tilling it today.....we will see.




kidding about what?….our  ext 10 days of sunshine?

I haven’t had a joint yet so cut me some slack please…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Story Time: Seeing With The Heart
> "The man doesn’t know that there is a snake underneath.
> The woman doesn’t know that there is a stone crushing the man.
> The woman thinks: “I am going to fall! And I can’t climb because the snake is going to bite me. Why can’t the man use a little
> ...


The Johari Window.  Things about you and your situation known by you and others, things known by only you, and things known only by others.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She has a Great Tan


Nice t-t-t-t-t-t-t-teeth too!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice t-t-t-t-t-t-t-teeth too!


And the eyes are like two limpid pools


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now that is a purdy thing to wake up to
> 
> coffee and donuts and some bshw haze on the counter
> 
> ...


Mother Nature give-uth and and she taketh away...........................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mother Nature give-uth and and she taketh away...........................................




ain’t that the truth


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And the eyes are like two limpid pools


They are smiling with the rest of her face, which gets extra points........


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They are smiling with the rest of her face, which gets extra points........


Then she had to go and get that Tattoo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, Big you are kidding tight.  But, we got our first frost last night.  Got everything in the veggie garden pulled just in time.  35f here.  My back is reminding me what I did as well. Was planning on tilling it today.....we will see.


just keep that frost shit to yourselves thank you .....!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

Love tattoos on pretty women.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Since we're all gettin' philosophical here, I've always found that if you realize that we're a tiny speck of sand on a big,BIG beach, the scale of which brings all of our trials and tribulations into prospective. We're all just penciled in, and there's a big eraser out there. Try and stay happy, and never forget to hug the ones you love and bring a smile on the faces of everyone you encounter if you can.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

Marijuana Spaghetti. Yummy.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 310607


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

How to parallel park .....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

It's a topless bar brother not a stripe bar


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2022)

Here's some weirdness:

The word SWIMS <-- It is the same even upside down.

Back in the Olden Days before most of you were borned, there were Camel cigarettes whose packaging entertained bored-stiff GI's through many hours.

Lookit this with serious concentration.  There WILL be a quiz.







1. On the left, showing the back:  see the word "MANUFACTURED"?  I won several bets with that word.  I bet I could cover the whole word with a dime.  You can. Really.

2.  Now that you have looked at the back, look away and tell me how many windows are shown.

3.  How many towers are there?

4.  How many towers have crescents on top?

5.  How many palm trees are on the back?  There are 8. Really.  Two are super short.

6.  How many lines of type are there in the paragraph? 

7.  How many of the lines have five words?

8.  Did you notice the anamoly that the word "Cigarette" in the middle of the paragraph in the middle of a sentence is capitalized?  But "tobacco" is not?

9. Are there the same number of rings on the bottom of each brown post? 

10. How many rings are there in total front and back?

*Look again, this time at the front, then no more peeking.*

11.  How many pyramids are shown?

12.  How many legs of the camel are shown?

*OK, now look again...*

13.  On the front, can you see the woman with her hand on her hip in the camel's leg?

14.  Can you see the lion that is jumping at her?

15.  CAMEL code broken forward and backward -- it is a question:

"Can Adam Make Eve Love -- Like Eve Made Adam Come?"

Now look on the side of the package...

16. If you put a mirror up to the words "CHOICE QUALITY" the word CHOICE remains perfectly unchanged... but QUALITY right next to it will be upside down.

SNAP QUIZ NO LOOKING:

1.  How many palm trees are on the front side?

2.  Ph.D - level, bored to snot level, sooper around the corner bored level final question:

How many horizontal lines form the shadow side of the smaller pyramid?  There are 10

3. Triple credit if you are aware it was illegal to open the package and discard it without tearing that blue tax stamp. <-- TINS

There are a lot of other things to bring up, but they are coming now and I have to go, becau


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

What were we talking about?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What were we talking about?


Weedy can you hook Giai;s Girl up with that avatar I made her


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2022)

Busy day.  Veggie garden is tilled and put to bed for the winter.  Just finished putting winterizer fertilizer down and watering it in.  Even had coffee with the neighbors.......time to fk off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Weedy can you hook Giai;s Girl up with that avatar I made her


Already did.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's some weirdness:
> 
> The word SWIMS <-- It is the same even upside down.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised at ya, Walt. You didn't mention the GI version of the meaning of LSMFT.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Do you remember what KPCOD stood for?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm surprised at ya, Walt. You didn't mention the GI version of the meaning of LSMFT.


You ain't callin' out Sundance, now are ya, boy?  




LSMFT is a question on a whole 'nother K-rat brand:  *Lucky Strike*.

A quick quiz gimme question:  What color(s) was a Lucky Strike pack in a K-rat?

You know they made the whole package green for a while, then stopped, right?  Why?

Lucky Strike Green Goes To War (becuz green was being used by the military for everything and there wuzzn't enough to paint ciggy packs -- so they turned the package white with no color)


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2022)

I had an old green pack of Lucky's that I found in a remodel of the Owosso high school. I'm thinking the green might have had arsenic in it?
The original meaning was Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco, but the soldiers changed it a bit.....


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2022)

ll I know is...I would walk a mile for a Camel.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You ain't callin' out Sundance, now are ya, boy?  View attachment 310626
> 
> 
> LSMFT is a question on a whole 'nother K-rat brand:  *Lucky Strike*.
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like all my shipmates had a long day at church today and are off to dreamland. Think I'm gonna join ya's if'n I can.
Peace, love, and dope to all you groovey freaks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Back to work. 
This vacation was spent working. Made a little over 800 on the fking garage sale and now both my storage rooms are clean as is my closets,drawers,and cabinets.
Gotta start working on my big pantry and grow room I'm going to build in one of my storage rooms. I have a room on one side of my garage that takes up half of a stall that was a storage room and I will be running air to it from the house. I want a big pantry to stock up on all kinds of foods and stuff. Another words I'm going to buy in bulk. The pantry will be a 6x7 and the grow room a 3x7.
Now it's coffee time. And off to my real job.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2022)

Moonday, Moanday!  All hail the Moon and ya'll working stiffs, hang in there for the weekend!  

Digging through green tomato recipes, I whomped up a half gallon of pickled green tomatoes and will try my hand at some green tomato salsa verde and some green tomato bread today.  

My scanner quit working, so I have an appointment with my web master at 9:00 this morning, followed by some quality time at the gym.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

is this the Misfit thread or the Old Farts?

I don’t want to get them mixed up


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

You're a funny man,,ya old Misfit.  
This is a thread that I started that brought the brothers back together where we could get this Site back from the asshats that were destroying it. This is why this thread is so important to me and to a lot of members on this site. It has a lot of history. Without it most of us wouldn't even be here.
The Old Farts thread was started by Yooper and we are keeping it going to show our love for our dearly departed brother. He was a good man and we can honor him by keeping it alive as well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You're a funny man,,ya old Misfit.
> This is a thread that I started that brought the brothers back together where we could get this Site back from the asshats that were destroying it. This is why this thread is so important to me and to a lot of members on this site. It has a lot of history. Without it most of us wouldn't even be here.
> The Old Farts thread was started by Yooper and we are keeping it going to show our love for our dearly departed brother. He was a good man and we can honor him by keeping it alive as well.




that explains a lot , thanks for the explanation 

I had asked a member here about it and they never answered , just told me to double my pleasure , I mean , what kind of answer is that , have twice as much fun?……huh?….was somebody trying to yank my chain or what?


 I can’t get no respect I tells ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that explains a lot , thanks for the explanation
> 
> I had asked a member here about it and they never answered , just told me to double my pleasure , I mean , what kind of answer is that , have twice as much fun?……huh?….was somebody trying to yank my chain or what?
> 
> ...


Your welcome brother. I wanted you and anybody else that reads that to be able to understand the importance of this thread and Yoopers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Back to work.
> This vacation was spent working. Made a little over 800 on the fking garage sale and now both my storage rooms are clean as is my closets,drawers,and cabinets.
> Gotta start working on my big pantry and grow room I'm going to build in one of my storage rooms. I have a room on one side of my garage that takes up half of a stall that was a storage room and I will be running air to it from the house. I want a big pantry to stock up on all kinds of foods and stuff. Another words I'm going to buy in bulk. The pantry will be a 6x7 and the grow room a 3x7.
> Now it's coffee time. And off to my real job.


Don't forget the basics; 50# of flour, at least 5# of salt and pepper, and several gallon cans of lard. A couple of bottles of iodine pills might come in handy if we keep poking the Bear.


WeedHopper said:


> You're a funny man,,ya old Misfit.
> This is a thread that I started that brought the brothers back together where we could get this Site back from the asshats that were destroying it. This is why this thread is so important to me and to a lot of members on this site. It has a lot of history. Without it most of us wouldn't even be here.
> The Old Farts thread was started by Yooper and we are keeping it going to show our love for our dearly departed brother. He was a good man and we can honor him by keeping it alive as well.


Thanks, Brother. You beat me to it. There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about him, and he's still alive in my heart.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What color(s) was a Lucky Strike pack in a K-rat?


For those who really have no life and are at least mildly curious:

Lucky Strikes came in a cardboard-colored pack of four with printing in plain black ink.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an old green pack of Lucky's that I found in a remodel of the Owosso high school. I'm thinking the green might have had arsenic in it?
> The original meaning was Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco, but the soldiers changed it a bit.....


All over the place for LSMFT.  I know of none I could put here.  One starts: "Ladies Should..."  another "Look, Some..."  "Listen, Suck..."

But the green dye had become a War List material.  Not arsenic atall.  The green dyes went into GI uniforms, trucks, toothpaste, brushless shaving cream, eyeball soup, and the like.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> For those who really have no life and are at least mildly curious:
> 
> Lucky Strikes came in a cardboard-colored pack of four with printing in plain black ink.


HAH!  I see that Subbie found an old pack.  The coffin nails were white like normal... I guess sitting 60+ years tends to make the ciggy paper a tad aged-lookin' like parchment.

I wish I still had a John Wayne.  Handiest thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2022)

When I was almost nine years old, I went to The Itch (our name for the local cinema) to see *"Sands of Iwo Jima"*

John Wayne was a walking god to this kid.  And when he was taking a smoke break, a dirty, evil-grinning Jap bastage shot him in the back from a sneaky-hole. causing him to squeeze-crush the pack of cigarettes in his hand.

I cried. I couldn't believe Sergeant Stryker was dead!


----------



## kevinn (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HAH!  I see that Subbie found an old pack.  The coffin nails were white like normal... I guess sitting 60+ years tends to make the ciggy paper a tad aged-lookin' like parchment.
> 
> I wish I still had a John Wayne.  Handiest thing.


Remember when they used to have candy cigarettes.  Guess that would not be socially correct now a days.  Just like toy soldiers.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that explains a lot , thanks for the explanation
> 
> I had asked a member here about it and they never answered , just told me to double my pleasure , I mean , what kind of answer is that , have twice as much fun?……huh?….was somebody trying to yank my chain or what?
> 
> ...


I didn't tell you because it is above your pay grade... just because Hopper lowered himself and told you don't get all google eyed over it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I didn't tell you because it is above your pay grade... just because Hopper lowered himself and told you don't get all google eyed over it.




i knew it I knew it!

is the pay based upon posts or ads or both?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Time to grill.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> All over the place for LSMFT.  I know of none I could put here.  One starts: "Ladies Should..."  another "Look, Some..."  "Listen, Suck..."
> 
> But the green dye had become a War List material.  Not arsenic atall.  The green dyes went into GI uniforms, trucks, toothpaste, brushless shaving cream, eyeball soup, and the like.




our version was Loose Straps Mean Flappy Tits


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i knew it I knew it!
> 
> is the pay based upon posts or ads or both?


This is a union shop pay is based on how much work you can get out of.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

And the last time I checked you're working too hard.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> When I was almost nine years old, I went to The Itch (our name for the local cinema) to see *"Sands of Iwo Jima"*
> 
> John Wayne was a walking god to this kid.  And when he was taking a smoke break, a dirty, evil-grinning Jap bastage shot him in the back from a sneaky-hole. causing him to squeeze-crush the pack of cigarettes in his hand.
> 
> I cried. I couldn't believe Sergeant Stryker was dead!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Time to grill.
> 
> View attachment 310690
> View attachment 310691


After a few beers how could you not touch that
Foolish Girl


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Taking donations. These poor girls couldn't afford the whole shirt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

To all my Brothers.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever make any pain balms using the *Jalapenos ?*


keep it off the old sack 0 nutz....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> keep it off the old sack 0 nutz....


That's exactly what I plan to do with it
I heard it would work great on Hemorrhoids.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Long delivery on mine too!
> 
> Kool!
> 
> ...


They refunded me from the first place.  When I saw it stuck, I ordered another from another site.  It came right away, the other place refunded me, so it all worked out.  I did order the new quartz parts.  onlt 12 bucks, so I got 2.  It is supposed to be easier to clean.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> keep it off the old sack 0 nutz....


You know what else is surprisingly irritating to eyes.......ever been trimming away, fingers getting sticky, then you rub your eye....

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You know what else is surprisingly irritating to eyes.......ever been trimming away, fingers getting sticky, then you rub your eye....
> 
> Bubba


Just rubbed my eyes last night after trimming a few early budshrs
It does not go away fast either, I was in pain a few


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That's exactly what I plan to do with it
> I heard it would work great on Hemorrhoids.


Those butte bullets you make, do it with them.  Just not right before bed.  Probly takes about an hour jumping around until it gets bearable.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Those butte bullets you make, do it with them.  Just not right before bed.  Probly takes about an hour jumping around until it gets bearable.
> 
> Bubba


Seeing they were made with coconut oil , I now melt one in my coffee and drink it.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Time to grill.
> 
> View attachment 310690
> View attachment 310691


I am not worthy......Wow


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You know what else is surprisingly irritating to eyes.......ever been trimming away, fingers getting sticky, then you rub your eye....
> 
> Bubba


I always wear surgical gloves when trimming.  I have rubbed my eyes after handling hot peppers....no fun.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Remember when they used to have candy cigarettes.  Guess that would not be socially correct now a days.  Just like toy soldiers.


They still make 'em. I buy some every now and then.


bigsur51 said:


> our version was Loose Straps Mean Flappy Tits


Let's Screw, my Finger's Tired.

Walt, you talkin' about a P 11? I always figured the designation stood for puncture, and it took 11 times to get around a C rat can.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They still make 'em. I buy some every now and then.
> 
> Let's Screw, my Finger's Tired.
> 
> Walt, you talkin' about a P 11? I always figured the designation stood for puncture, and it took 11 times to get around a C rat can.


P38 in my time


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

You're right. Must be my brain tumor kicking up. Going in for a scan tomorrow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're right. Must be my brain tumor kicking up. Going in for a scan tomorrow.


I know you’re not really right? Don’t joke about that hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

Ain't a joke. MRI tomorrow at 09:30 at Mclaren Imaging. Doubt it's a tumor, but the docs said it could be. I told 'em it would have to be a tiny one to fit in my small brain!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

Well good luck with that brother. I didn’t mean to joke either. I hope they don’t find even a tiny one


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

They've been claiming I've had some flavor of cancer for more than 25 years. Still alive and well. I think it's because I've got Blue Cross. I ain't sayin' they like to milk the insurance companies, but I'm starting to think that maybe they do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Keep us informed brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

Will do. No biggie, I'll guarantee.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Damn Hippie.  Hopping the best for you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2022)

Ain't the first time they've said something that's wrong and milked my insurance for the testing. It's probably my fault. They know if they ask for a test, I'll tell 'em to pound sand. Toss the C word in and the hippie get obedient.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Checking out


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2022)

Me too. Gonna have fun watching a bunch of overpaid techs looking for the lost Dutchman's mine. Brain hungry zombies walk right past me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2022)

Happy Lord Tiu's day.  All hail Lord Tiu!  Another gorgeous day here, starting at 56F and 74% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 71F.

A fun day playing in the kitchen, some puttering on Auto Cad, and a good gym workout.  I made some green tomato and Jalapeno salsa verde from the garden, as well as some green tomato bread, both of which were good.

My web master also fixed my scanning glitch, by reloading my printer/scanner program.  Lawrd knows how computers lose their keen alleged minds...................

An open calendar today, so I'm leaning toward wanton debauchery.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 11, 2022)

someone say debauchery?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Me too. Gonna have fun watching a bunch of overpaid techs looking for the lost Dutchman's mine. Brain hungry zombies walk right past me.


Hopefully some of the techs are purty !


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Good luck today Hippie.  Will be thinking about you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)

Hope my buddy is going to be okay.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> someone say debauchery?
> 
> 
> View attachment 310714
> ...


Can we talk about this one again ,I may have missed something .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)

Grill time. She wants us to teach her how.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> someone say debauchery?
> 
> 
> View attachment 310714
> ...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310733


you could breast feed a small village with those .....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Can we talk about this one again ,I may have missed something .....
> View attachment 310731


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hopefully some of the techs are purty !


Hard to tell under those damned masks. Don't know why they spend thousands on those moon suits they wear in the level 4 bio labs when a stupid cloth or paper mask would work.


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310733


English, mofo. Do you speak it?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hard to tell under those damned masks. Don't know why they spend thousands on those moon suits they wear in the level 4 bio labs when a stupid cloth or paper mask would work.
> 
> English, mofo. Do you speak it?


we need to make allowances for those frauleins


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hard to tell under those damned masks. Don't know why they spend thousands on those moon suits they wear in the level 4 bio labs when a stupid cloth or paper mask would work.
> 
> English, mofo. Do you speak it?


Hello American Man
Would you like to do a Threesome?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hello American Man
> Would you like to do a Threesome?


I mean come on Man as a poor leader once said
Would you not look at those faces and think anything else


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hard to tell under those damned masks. Don't know why they spend thousands on those moon suits they wear in the level 4 bio labs when a stupid cloth or paper mask would work.
> 
> English, mofo. Do you speak it?


What?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)

A sign at a store in Oklahoma. I shit you not.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> A sign at a store in Fort Worth Texas. I shit you not.
> 
> 
> View attachment 310766


Is that where you do it behind those wooden gates?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that where you do it behind those wooden gates?


An awful Large specimen collection waits beyond them doors


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)

Couldn't believe what i was seeing when i drove up to the store.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Couldn't believe what i was seeing when i drove up to the store.


I looked em up and the Place is a Nail salon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Couldn't believe what i was seeing when i drove up to the store.


Well, did you partake?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

Kum On Man where have I heard that before


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> A sign at a store in Oklahoma. I shit you not.
> 
> 
> View attachment 310766


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well, did you partake?


Have you never seen Hops Hands


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 11, 2022)

Y’all just pulling my nails ain’t ya… but I’m sure this is a real place somewhere


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2022)

Why i never.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Kum and go is a convenience store like 7-eleven......they are all over Colorado.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 310784


My wife for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 310784


Thats Great Pute LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

Chainsaw started 3 pulls today new chain and sweet as butter


----------



## kevinn (Oct 11, 2022)

what was the problem ???


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)

kevinn said:


> what was the problem ???


Not sure I cleaned everything 2 times I did open the carb back up and cleaned under the rubber diaphragm (fuel pump)
And I blew down the gas line back into tank. It is still a bit to pull but If I choke it one pull and turn off choke it starts soon afterwards.
In a month from now I prob/can not start it LOL
It does require a strong arm to pull this thing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2022)

Merry Woden's Day! All hail Woden!

Another gorgeous day starting at 56F at 73% RH and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 77F.

I took down most of my last tomato plant, leaving only the 9' meristem, and pickled some more green tomatoes, as well as whomped up some more fried green ones. Really pleased with the way the green tomato bread I previously made turned out.

My left shoulder is seriously not happy with me from gym exercise Monday and getting even. Today is gym day again, so I will try to work it out and soak it in the Jacuzzi.

Also house cleaning day, so Miss Layla and I will spend some quality time at the Fernhill off leash dog park while the cleaning ladies do their thing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

making progress on the pile


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

I was sitting here Thinking Big

Damm you smoke a lot of weed


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was sitting here Thinking Big
> 
> Damm you smoke a lot of weed


From the time I get up until I go to bed my friend

have to Amigo , my pain levels are off the chart

broken vertebrae lumbar L5

broken neck 5 places C3-5

chronic migraines

broken hip replaced with a pice of wood from the VA

.380 to the face from about 10’ away which has exacerbated the migraines and jacked up my sinuses , slug hit me right in the nose and lodged behind my left eyeball , removed after 4 hours surgery

worn out shoulders and knees from 30+ years of pouring and finishing concrete

and a few more odds and ends but all that adds up to a lot of daily pain

i am on ZERO medications , zero…..if I take any opiates , there is a 50-50 chance that I’ll get a migraine so I avoid those pain pills and only use them in case of emergency

otherwise I am in reallly good shape for being on my 70’s


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

A Modern Day Miricle


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Call him FrankenBig.
Dr Frankenstein put him together


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2022)

Better get that harvest in the barn Big.....33 f here at sunrise.....heavy frost as well.

Morning all.  No walk today, to much going on.  House work, getting the sprinkler system blown out and thinking about what needs doing to get the boat ready for winter.

I was checking the owners manual and it says to change the oil after 100 hrs.  Since I use the electric trolling motor most of the time and only use the Merc to get from A to B I figure I have less than half that.  Also mentioned gear case lubricant.

Roster, Stain... advice.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Better get that harvest in the barn Big.....33 f here at sunrise.....heavy frost as well.
> 
> Morning all.  No walk today, to much going on.  House work, getting the sprinkler system blown out and thinking about what needs doing to get the boat ready for winter.
> 
> ...


You need a can of Fogging storage oil (spray can )
I would check and top off any low er case fluids , and then in a run barrel with engine Running, You spray fogging oil into each carburetor
going back and forth between the Openings into Carbs. The engine will start to smoke like crazy and then stall out .
Bam the motor has now been fogged (winterized). I also remove my sprak plugs and spray the oil into each spark plug hole until it flow back as foam. Then replace Plug  Done.
Drain all water from engine after removing it from run barrel.
If your engine has a built in fuel tank you can drain it or add some storage oil to the gas in it.
I just flip my small motors upside down with gas cap off and drain.
One more thing if you have storage oil left over I spray all over the engine inside the covered area and then put the cover on .
Engine will be ready for de-wintering in spring.
To do this you pull the plug and pull the pull cord to blow oil out of the cylinders  Replace and gas up and start normal using choke at 1st.
Easy Peasy.........


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

You have a 4 cycle correct?
You need to check and top off the motors oil as well
along with checking lower gear case lube.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Better get that harvest in the barn Big.....33 f here at sunrise.....heavy frost as well.
> 
> Morning all.  No walk today, to much going on.  House work, getting the sprinkler system blown out and thinking about what needs doing to get the boat ready for winter.
> 
> ...


There are two types of fog oil
One with just a spary tube that you shoot into the carbs




And a new type that screws into your engine at the Gas input line (see below) Can





The screw on will be easyier if you have the fitting already on your motor  Check owners manuel
If not you will most likely need to remove a cap or cover to see the throats of the Carburetors


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2022)

Owners manual doesn't mention it.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Owners manual doesn't mention it.


I never used that type myself but if you do have the valve on you engine it looks like it will be easier to do
Sometimes to get to the open carbs you need to remove a front carb cover (can be a nit of a *****)
What year is your engine again


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

2022 mercury 5hp  I damm I forgot already


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2022)

Engine is brand new.....maybe 20 hrs in it.  4 cycle.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

I see Mercury now is a lil different








						Mercury Dockline | How to Winterize Your Outboard | Mercury Marine
					

For reliable performance next spring, follow these tips when preparing an outboard for off-season storage. | Stay-in tune with boating how-to's, gear and tech and other great information at Mercury Dockline today!




					www.mercurymarine.com


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Engine is brand new.....maybe 20 hrs in it.  4 cycle.


Watch this


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

@pute  Is your engine an EFI
Elec fuel injected? 
If so they say do not use the reg fogging oil and have
 another way to oil the engine for storage. I never winterized an EFI merc if yours is one


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

^^^Page not found. Must have been delivered in a Dodge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

What page?


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 310871


My dad is bald lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Now maybe,,,but how about when he was younger?  You could have a sibling somewhere.
Just kidding Sis.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

My Old Man was in five countries back in WWII. Ain't any doubt that I've got some siblings running around somewhere.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

We were all w.hore dawgs when we were younger.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> My dad is bald lol


BOOBYTRAP
Where have you been


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> My dad is bald lol


Clean Shaven Im sure


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We were all w.hore dawgs when we were younger.



What is young - I still am in my 30s  



RosterMan said:


> BOOBYTRAP
> Where have you been


You know around lol


RosterMan said:


> Clean Shaven Im sure


That's me


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> What is young - I still am in my 30s
> 
> 
> You know around lol
> ...


Not sure what young is,,i just im not anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

My old road captain used to drink draft beer outta an antique porcelain one. His nickname was Doc, and he lived up to it.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Was he a medic


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2022)

Happy Thor's Day! All hail Thor!! Lord God of thunder, lightning, and sacred trees~

My shoulder is better today. CBD oral, CBD topical, Ibuprofen, Jacuzzi, and exercise is all it took yesterday to make it all better today. My collar bone joints are still sore, but not shrieking.

A dearth of pups for Miss Layla to play with at the Fernhill off leash park, as well as Grant Park. We did the best we could with a ball and flinger.

Lunch out at a sidewalk cafe with an old bachelor friend, admiring the good reason why spandex was invented and all the reasons it should be outlawed above a certain size and configuration.

Alas, replacing the tube in Grayfox's closet light didn't fix the problem, so I ordered a new fixture, as well as a new 12' skillet to replace the cheap warped stainless one that I curse every time I use it. The bottom is no longer flat and it doesn't have a composite bottom, so doesn't heat evenly.

A dental appointment early this morning to get my rebuilt upper plate. My gums are all healed after removing the implants and hopefully the plate will work better.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 310875
> , if you wait until the sale is over ya can even get them for free


I get them used from yardsales


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy Thor's Day! All hail Thor!! Lord God of thunder, lightning, and sacred trees~
> 
> My shoulder is better today. CBD oral, CBD topical, Ibuprofen, Jacuzzi, and exercise is all it took yesterday to make it all better today. My collar bone joints are still sore, but not shrieking.
> 
> ...


Dearth a word you hardly ever hear   I declare it word of the day


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

There has been a dearth of members here in the Passion lately


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes I agree a great word of the day. We have had the same spandex conversation when we go out. The dearth of coverup used at over size 12 is insane.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

When I 1st was hurt and could hardly recall things, my wife played words of the day games with me every day.
Really helped me a lot, concidering I was back at 2nd grade reading lvls.
I would create a thread, but no one would play


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Don't be sad Subby
My wife saved me, I woke up not knowing anything or anyone and she spent every hour she could working with me to regain my memory and learned knowledge. Of course, not all of my Brillance and smarts did not come back as we wished but enough shined through to conduct a semi normal life again,
Thanks


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

After all was said and done, my doctor pulled me aside and said man you are a miracle, anyone else would have died on table 
or been a Carrot the rest of my life.
He said most of the surgeons were joking calling me a carrot.
But I proved them wrong.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning 

I believe in miracles for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I believe in miracles for sure
> 
> ...


Steve Austin


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Steve Austin




never heard of him


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I believe in miracles for sure
> 
> ...


Can not see my scars they are all buried under my hair now
And no one took pics when I was in coma


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> never heard of him


He was a man Barely alive


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

But Cannabis rebuilt him


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

Off to the Salt Mines!

be back later with a Frost Report


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> be back later with a Frost Report


So you did have frost, what is up with your frost plant


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So you did have frost, what is up with your frost plant


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Yep..Lots of frost there.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

OK Big Question
Why is it it seems outdoor plants never really get all the beautiful Frost inside plants do


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Simply not true. This is my outside ITRE95 that i just harvested.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Simply not true. This is my outside ITRE95 that i just harvested.View attachment 310936


Im talking the frosty solid white snow capped ones LOL
Nice Buds


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Simply not true. This is my outside ITRE95 that i just harvested.View attachment 310936






see those white hairs?

needs two more weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeah they got a lot more then two weeks before that was harvested. I also added CalMag. 






						Itre95 from Clones
					

I cut a few buds off and quick dried them . That shit is really good. Great taste and awesome buzz. Gonna be Even better in another week.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 310942


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

Is it bikini day?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 310942


She's the reason I checked every fancy bottle I saw. I even rubbed 'em after I rubbed myself...


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Oct 13, 2022)

oh  my


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> View attachment 310965





lets celebrate!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

aw ch-it , we are cooking with grease now


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> oh  my


Why thank you  


bigsur51 said:


> lets celebrate!



Haha I'd probably do that 


bigsur51 said:


> aw ch-it , we are cooking with grease now


Hehe


----------



## guerilla1950 (Oct 13, 2022)

1    2    3   go


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> 1    2    3   go


I would but I dont think I wanna get banned day two lol


----------



## guerilla1950 (Oct 13, 2022)

only kidding  stick around


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> only kidding  stick around


I can do one more bikini lol


----------



## guerilla1950 (Oct 13, 2022)

nice tats  and stuff


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> nice tats  and stuff



Just tats


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 13, 2022)

Hey all.  Watch the photos.  So far not over the line, but a couple are getting close.   Thanks.   Remember anyone logged in or not can see this thread.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

You should try going to a baseball game with this guy.....can't get past the metal detector....true story.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

^^^Is this ok Angie.....


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes.   No problems.

It's the ladies with the mostly bare except for strategically place clothes and signs that are getting close to the edge of things.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

PB can get away with that cause she’s cute but Please y’all don’t start posting bikini pics of yourselves. It will ruin my already made up image of you all. So leave a little for my imagination


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

You don't know it yet Subby but you just asked for it. Wait for it ......


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

I guess nobody wants to go first.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

No touching that


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> You don't know it yet Subby but you just asked for it. Wait for it ......



Im scared of breaking rules lol


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> PB can get away with that cause she’s cute but Please y’all don’t start posting bikini pics of yourselves. It will ruin my already made up image of you all. So leave a little for my imagination


I wanna see pics of what she thinks we look like that would even be funnier


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> Im scared of breaking rules lol


Yes Be careful what you post ,


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Hey all.  Watch the photos.  So far not over the line, but a couple are getting close.   Thanks.   Remember anyone logged in or not can see this thread.




thanks

is there a way to make the site more private?

perhaps set up a Back Room Coffee Shoppe where only members can see?

thanks


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

That other place was fun to bad the had to close their shop down


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Hmmm. Give me a minute...brain fart


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 13, 2022)

I didnt mean to cause any trouble haha


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Brain fart over.....


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> I didnt mean to cause any trouble haha


no trouble just having fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Fking Stoners.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2022)

Merry Freya day! All hail goddess Freya! Continuing with gorgeous days, starting at 62F and 58% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 78F.

I picked the rest of the green tomatoes and am ready for winter. I gave some away and have the rest boxed up to try and ripen.

Breakfast out this morning and an otherwise open calendar.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Another fried day.  Tree trimmer will be here later...no walk asi will be waiting on him.

Low 30's again and Frost every morning.  Cold is slowly taking over.  I don't like cold any more and yet I live here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

My tame peacocks were sitting in my garage again.  I hadda call them around back to where I feed the wildies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Another fried day.  Tree trimmer will be here later...no walk asi will be waiting on him.
> 
> Low 30's again and Frost every morning.  Cold is slowly taking over.  I don't like cold any more and yet I live here.


77F Now at Chateau Sneakydicker.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm jealous


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## partyboobs (Oct 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311017



I miss  summer already


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

Not me. This Texas heat has kicked my ass. Im ready for cooler weather.


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not me. This Texas heat has kicked my ass. Im ready for cooler weather.



I am staring down several months of below zero so the heat rarely bothers me haha. It probably gets hotter there but it still gets over 100F here at times


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

This year we had weeks of 3 digit temps. I remember serveral days of over 110.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

Believe it or not this is exactly what me and my Wife agreed too 37yrs ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

Dallas Cowboys fans kicked the shit out of some Ram fans. So we won twice.   










						Epic Fight Breaks Out Between Rams and Cowboys Fans Outside SoFi Stadium
					

Last Sunday's showdown between the Dallas Cowboys and the Los Angeles Rams wasn't the only battle at SoFi Stadium.




					www.dallasobserver.com


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This year we had weeks of 3 digit temps. I remember serveral days of over 110.



Maybe I'd get sick of it but if I can get to beach/water love the heat haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

Roster. Here is you a new Avatar.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Lets Party


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lets Party


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

Fried up 14 Scottish eggs last night. Ask me what I had for dinner, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Yummy. A little squirt of honey mustard makes for a good taste treat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

lots of burping and curing going on  , the humidity is at 10-15% so it don’t take long to hang flowers , 3 days and they are ready to debone

its a tricky dance between drying , curing , then deep freeze to keep all the terpenes fresh with pleasant fragrances

no one likes herbs that stink like hay


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lots of burping and curing going on  , the humidity is at 10-15% so it don’t take long to hang flowers , 3 days and they are ready to debone
> 
> its a tricky dance between drying , curing , then deep freeze to keep all the terpenes fresh with pleasant fragrances
> 
> ...


How long do you cure and burp in the turkey bags before putting in the freezer?


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2022)

After all that.....he forgot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How long do you cure and burp in the turkey bags before putting in the freezer?



when they are done. 

like I said , it is a tricky dance and the low humidity plays a big part in whats ne t and when

but yeah , generally I like to give them 30-60-90 days to cure before they go into freezer 

so the bags usually go into the garage for the winter to cure…it’s nice and cool and dark out there so it works for us

then early spring they go into the freezer

when we take a bag out of the freezer , it goes into glass quart jars, wide mouth please 

two year going on three year stored flowers are fresh and moist when taken out and roll joints real good

i do not like dealing with flowers that are over dry and crumble all over the place

if we get flowers that are to dry , we make honey oil or edibles out of it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when they are done.
> 
> like I said , it is a tricky dance and the low humidity plays a big part in whats ne t and when
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good system. I’m wondering will my older herb will dry out eventually and should I do a system similar to yours. So far my first grow over a year ago in the jars are still sticky and moist the way I like it too for rolling joints. It seems fresh to me still and I think the sealed jar is the ticket.  But I do have room in the freezer too. I do love finally having a small pharmacy with several selections to choose from in jars all labeled up but can see that area outgrowing itself as I continue to grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

I was always too cheap to buy the turkey bags, so I just triple bagged 'em. Always got a few left over from some project, so the new one gets the weed and the used ones get the second and third layer. Last for years.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like a good system. I’m wondering will my older herb will dry out eventually and should I do a system similar to yours. So far my first grow over a year ago in the jars are still sticky and moist the way I like it too for rolling joints. It seems fresh to me still and I think the sealed jar is the ticket.  But I do have room in the freezer too. I do love finally having a small pharmacy with several selections to choose from in jars all labeled up but can see that area outgrowing itself as I continue to grow.




it’s trial and error 

you deal with much higher humidity and drying and curing in those conditions is a whole new ball game

i did it for years in Oklahoma and it was a biotch to dry and cure with 70-80% humidity

anyway , you will have to experiment around and find a system that works for you and so far it sounds like you are doing just that

i think glass jars keep flowers in good shape for a long time as long as the lids put back on and it’s is stored in a cool dry dark place….


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

living in a swamp humidity is crazy high most of the time...if I don't dry with light a/c on I will surely mold out...lost a few gorilla breath monster colas drying them...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311017


What a crime...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lots of burping and curing going on  , the humidity is at 10-15% so it don’t take long to hang flowers , 3 days and they are ready to debone
> 
> its a tricky dance between drying , curing , then deep freeze to keep all the terpenes fresh with pleasant fragrances
> 
> ...


Omigawd.  That is a lifetime supply for a whole family.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

I like the vacuum seal machines. Seals them airtight and into the freezer they go.
If I take one out I put in in a jar until I've smoked it up. 
Haven't used the sealer lately because I didn't have enough weed to worry with doing that.
Now I just harvested so it's going to be seal and freeze time again.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2022)

Happy Satyrday! Let the frivolities begin! Another clear day starting at 56F and 71% RH, with 5 mph breeze and predicted to reach 82F.

Breakfast out yesterday with an old friend far to the left of Moi, and we ended up in a heated discussion about white privilege. Me starting out poor and believing it is overstated, and him growing up with money and believing it is understated.

Hard to find common ground when I started with nothing and got where I'm at working long hours and sometimes multiple jobs, while his work experience is primarily non-profit, he never saved or invested anything, and he currently supports himself wading through his inheritance. Some people like him are born with a silver spoon in their mouth and more power to them, but I fear it deprives them of full understanding of improving your economic status through long hours, hard work, and savings/investments.

I skipped gym yesterday because of my unhappy shoulder, so plan to hit it this morning early and go easy on the shoulder exercises. Hee, hee, hee, an otherwise empty calendar, open to debauchery.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fried up 14 Scottish eggs last night. Ask me what I had for dinner, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Yummy. A little squirt of honey mustard makes for a good taste treat.


Never had one are they tasty


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

@Hippie420 
Scottish Eggs
How does one get the sausage to stick to the egg before the bread crumbs, and do you fry or baked in oven?
If you bake how long do they need to bake at what temp?
Is the sausage cooked prior to wrapping eggs at all?
Thank You Have a Lovely Day


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Good Morning all


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

The site is running very smoothly and everyone is having fun and getting along great.
Not only that we have a lot of new members who are actually posting and being a part of the community. The Passion is on its way up to being the number one marijuana forum on the net.
Thanks guys and girls. Y'all are awesome.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The site is running very smoothly and everyone is having fun and getting along great.
> Not only that we have a lot of new members who are actually posting and being a part of the community. The Passion is on its way up to being the number one marijuana forum on the net.
> Thanks guys and girls. Y'all are awesome.
> Yehaaaaaaaaaa





who is No 1 , icmag?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

We are like number 5 right now.









						Top 25 Marijuana Forums, Discussions and Message Boards in 2022
					

List of the Best Marijuana Forums. Subscribe to the list to get all the updates on discussions about the Marijuana




					blog.feedspot.com


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fried up 14 Scottish eggs last night. Ask me what I had for dinner, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Yummy. A little squirt of honey mustard makes for a good taste treat.


My wife will love these 
I need a recipe for her air fryer


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We are like number 5 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dont worry about the G/C site
Bunch of noobs and wanna bees Number one my azz
They remain num 1 because of old members and all the hard work they poured into the site and some good info is still there.
Not a grow site any longer, even the active members are saying so everyday.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

What do we win if we all make it to the Top Spot
An all-expense paid Weed trip for the crew


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Yeah I agree. Not to worry. We were number 7 a few months back. We are moving on up,,like George Jefferson.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What do we win if we all make it to the Top Spot
> An all-expense paid Weed trip for the crew


No,,we get spankings from Angie.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,we get spankings from Angie.


At the same time or one at a time LOL
I can see her all decked out in her Dominatrix suit


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

I can work on a new avatar for her LOL





Come Hither you heathen


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Yeah I probably wouldn't do that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can work on a new avatar for her LOL
> View attachment 311083
> 
> Come Hither you heathen


You might walk around the elephant and consider it from her perspective first................................


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You might walk around the elephant and consider it from her perspective first................................


You want me to make her an elephant avatar
I have a great baby one


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 310942


SHE LOOKS LIKE JEANIE IN I DREAM OF JEANIE


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My wife will love these
> I need a recipe for her air fryer


I loves my air fryer! Wish it was bigger


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I loves my air fryer! Wish it was bigger


Yes me too when we cook, we have to make a seving at a time pretty much


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I agree. Not to worry. We were number 7 a few months back. We are moving on up,,like George Jefferson.


I saw number 5 this morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Hippie420
> Scottish Eggs
> How does one get the sausage to stick to the egg before the bread crumbs, and do you fry or baked in oven?
> If you bake how long do they need to bake at what temp?
> ...


I take three small shallow bowls. First one gets flour (any kind), the second one gets a couple of beaten eggs, and the third gets Italian bread crumbs.
I find it's much less messy to do the egg and sausage step first, so I lay 'em out on waxed paper. You stick the hardboiled egg in the bowl of flour and roll 'em around to coat them. Then, you make a sausage patty and fold it around the egg. If the sausage starts sticking to your hand after a few, you wipe your hands clean and get them damp with a few drops of water.
After you get 'em all rolled up, you take 'em one at a time and stick 'em in the beaten egg bowl and coat 'em. From there they go to the bread crumb bowl. After I've gotten around half of them made, I'll put the stock pot with sufficient oil on the burner at 375F. By the time I've got them all built, the oil is usually up to temp.
I put three at a time in the oil and hit the timer for six minutes. When they're done, I put 'em on a cookie sheet that's got a couple of layers of paper towel on it and then dunk the next three. I beat the wife and kid off 'til the first batch is cool enough to eat and then keep on frying 'til they are all done. Easy peasy.
First time I made them, I used regular bread crumbs and then added all sorts of other herbs and spices. Can't taste any difference between the doctored up bread crumbs and the Italian bread crumbs, so I go the easy route.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I take three small shallow bowls. First one gets flour (any kind), the second one gets a couple of beaten eggs, and the third gets Italian bread crumbs.
> I find it's much less messy to do the egg and sausage step first, so I lay 'em out on waxed paper. You stick the hardboiled egg in the bowl of flour and roll 'em around to coat them. Then, you make a sausage patty and fold it around the egg. If the sausage starts sticking to your hand after a few, you wipe your hands clean and get them damp with a few drops of water.
> After you get 'em all rolled up, you take 'em one at a time and stick 'em in the beaten egg bowl and coat 'em. From there they go to the bread crumb bowl. After I've gotten around half of them made, I'll put the stock pot with sufficient oil on the burner at 375F. By the time I've got them all built, the oil is usually up to temp.
> I put three at a time in the oil and hit the timer for six minutes. When they're done, I put 'em on a cookie sheet that's got a couple of layers of paper towel on it and then dunk the next three. I beat the wife and kid off 'til the first batch is cool enough to eat and then keep on frying 'til they are all done. Easy peasy.
> First time I made them, I used regular bread crumbs and then added all sorts of other herbs and spices. Can't taste any difference between the doctored up bread crumbs and the Italian bread crumbs, so I go the easy route.


Thk You Much We are going to do your method but look up air fryer times for health reasons

Do you use Hard hard boiled eggs or do soft boiled (able to peel)


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> SHE LOOKS LIKE JEANIE IN I DREAM OF JEANIE


She is ya fking Stoner.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

We love our Air Fryer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I take three small shallow bowls. First one gets flour (any kind), the second one gets a couple of beaten eggs, and the third gets Italian bread crumbs.
> I find it's much less messy to do the egg and sausage step first, so I lay 'em out on waxed paper. You stick the hardboiled egg in the bowl of flour and roll 'em around to coat them. Then, you make a sausage patty and fold it around the egg. If the sausage starts sticking to your hand after a few, you wipe your hands clean and get them damp with a few drops of water.
> After you get 'em all rolled up, you take 'em one at a time and stick 'em in the beaten egg bowl and coat 'em. From there they go to the bread crumb bowl. After I've gotten around half of them made, I'll put the stock pot with sufficient oil on the burner at 375F. By the time I've got them all built, the oil is usually up to temp.
> I put three at a time in the oil and hit the timer for six minutes. When they're done, I put 'em on a cookie sheet that's got a couple of layers of paper towel on it and then dunk the next three. I beat the wife and kid off 'til the first batch is cool enough to eat and then keep on frying 'til they are all done. Easy peasy.
> First time I made them, I used regular bread crumbs and then added all sorts of other herbs and spices. Can't taste any difference between the doctored up bread crumbs and the Italian bread crumbs, so I go the easy route.


My grandson loves scotch eggs. Fortunately he likes gravy and homemade biscuits too which I make at his request. Maybe I’ll surprise him with a batch of these. I rarely ever deep fry anything but feel sure that these would be much tastier fried rather than air fried which I do a lot these days. I mean if your gonna eat the sausage and eggs anyway…
why worry about a little more grease right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

I love biscuits and gravy too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Roster, I've seen them done both ways, but I always make my hardboiled with a hard center. The wife always warms the cold ones up, but I eat 'em cold. I think originally they were developed for folks to be able to wrap one up in a hankey and tuck 'em in their pocket for a lunch treat.
Air fryers work, but I've never tried it for the eggs. A little fried food ain't gonna kill me, and if it does, I'll die fat and happy!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I take three small shallow bowls. First one gets flour (any kind), the second one gets a couple of beaten eggs, and the third gets Italian bread crumbs.
> I find it's much less messy to do the egg and sausage step first, so I lay 'em out on waxed paper. You stick the hardboiled egg in the bowl of flour and roll 'em around to coat them. Then, you make a sausage patty and fold it around the egg. If the sausage starts sticking to your hand after a few, you wipe your hands clean and get them damp with a few drops of water.
> After you get 'em all rolled up, you take 'em one at a time and stick 'em in the beaten egg bowl and coat 'em. From there they go to the bread crumb bowl. After I've gotten around half of them made, I'll put the stock pot with sufficient oil on the burner at 375F. By the time I've got them all built, the oil is usually up to temp.
> I put three at a time in the oil and hit the timer for six minutes. When they're done, I put 'em on a cookie sheet that's got a couple of layers of paper towel on it and then dunk the next three. I beat the wife and kid off 'til the first batch is cool enough to eat and then keep on frying 'til they are all done. Easy peasy.
> First time I made them, I used regular bread crumbs and then added all sorts of other herbs and spices. Can't taste any difference between the doctored up bread crumbs and the Italian bread crumbs, so I go the easy route.


Thanks ...just what i needed, another way to make my ass fatter than it already is !


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

I feel your pain. I usually make 'em maybe four or five times a year. I don't anticipate dying healthy.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I feel your pain. I usually make 'em maybe four or five times a year. I don't anticipate dying healthy.


Healthy no happy yes


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Well ,my Honey came home yesterday out of sorts. I asked her what's wrong, and she replied "I tested positive"
Blew me away ,here Im thinking my whole life not having any kids and now in this time of life NOW it happens.
I looked her in the eyes and said Sweetheart ,if thats what life brings us then so be it .Im ready to bring a child into wacked out world but as long as we are together . She replied, You big Chooch .Im 68 years old and not pregnant but positive with covid.
She can't take a joke either. So the China flu fairy has visited my house. We have tests and i have not taken one yet but I am starting to feel mildly shitty. She is all stuffed up and cold and has been in her Moo moo all day. I on the other hand is now on a steady treatment of thc ,coffee and a $16 cigar. I really cant complain so far. I said it 2 years ago ,sooner or later I know  I _ am going to get the Chinese clap_


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Well ,my Honey came home yesterday out of sorts. I asked her what's wrong, and she replied "I tested positive"
> Blew me away ,here Im thinking my whole life not having any kids and now in this time of life NOW it happens.
> I looked her in the eyes and said Sweetheart ,if thats what life brings us then so be it .Im ready to bring a child into wacked out world but as long as we are together . She replied, You big Chooch .Im 68 years old and not pregnant but positive with covid.
> She can't take a joke either. So the China flu fairy has visited my house. We have tests and i have not taken one yet but I am starting to feel mildly shitty. She is all stuffed up and cold and has been in her Moo moo all day. I on the other hand is now on a steady treatment of thc ,coffee and a $16 cigar. I really cant complain so far. I said it 2 years ago ,sooner or later I know  I _ am going to get the Chinese clap_


joe --

As MySonTheDoctor told me:

*There is NO TEST for Covid*.  Unless there is also no test for flu. Or any of a dozen variants of a cold.  All same-o same-o.

If you get a positive test... Guaranteed, you got sumpin'.  Did you ever get a cold or flu before Yuk Flu was INVENTED?  You did?  OMIGAWD!  You once had a cold!!

Amazingly, by an act of Gawd (AKA: Holy Fauci The Infallible Science God) the scourge of flu season is totally gone!  Erased.  Not even history, just archives.

Totally GONE from the face of the earth.  (*gasp*)  NO ONE in the entire United States -- NO ONE!! got the flu in the last two years.  Check that out yourself, or just lissen to your Unca. Either way, that is final: NO FLU CASES IN AMERICA. None.

Point this out to wifelet.  And your own self.  And _stop_ listening to satan's servants.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> joe --
> 
> As MySonTheDoctor told me:
> 
> ...


Im not listening to nothing .I call it a flu and as  of now no worse than i had in my life for sure.
Im not worried or really concerned. My Honey cant go back till work until Tuesday.We are both just stayin home.
I am blessed ,my ex who I still have a good relationship with is a NP and I have 3 Doctors who call me uncle Joe and can call them anytime of the day.We are set with enough food for a year and enough weed for 3 months!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

you go joe!

me and my gf had it and here we are

did I get sick?

yep

have I been sicker?

by a long shot

get well soon you two!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Well ,my Honey came home yesterday out of sorts. I asked her what's wrong, and she replied "I tested positive"
> Blew me away ,here Im thinking my whole life not having any kids and now in this time of life NOW it happens.
> I looked her in the eyes and said Sweetheart ,if thats what life brings us then so be it .Im ready to bring a child into wacked out world but as long as we are together . She replied, You big Chooch .Im 68 years old and not pregnant but positive with covid.
> She can't take a joke either. So the China flu fairy has visited my house. We have tests and i have not taken one yet but I am starting to feel mildly shitty. She is all stuffed up and cold and has been in her Moo moo all day. I on the other hand is now on a steady treatment of thc ,coffee and a $16 cigar. I really cant complain so far. I said it 2 years ago ,sooner or later I know  I _ am going to get the Chinese clap_


Hope y’all both get well quick


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope y’all both get well quick


Thank you my Dear....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Not my fault and I got a bad rap.....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311115
> 
> Not my fault and I got a bad rap.....


Yep Sorry for that Joe


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

No more kisses for you Joe.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

So I was showing this article on another thread that got shut down. I’m gonna try and make Thai sticks for Christmas. Tried the first step today on one. Getting ready to put it in parchment paper in the fridge for a few days so it can solidify. I used some sticky grandaddy purple from my first grow which worked well holding it to the stick while I wound the small twine around it. This is what it looks like So far.  My next one will look better I’m sure or I hope anyway. I might work on my second one tonight 













						Thai Sticks: The Ultimate Cannabis Blunt - Honest Marijuana
					

Thai Sticks are the buds of the marijuana plant skewered on a stem. The blunt is then wrapped in marijuana leaves to keep it all together.




					honestmarijuana.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You want me to make her an elephant avatar
> I have a great baby one


I would run that by her first.  The idea was more to consider how she might feel than to expand on elephants.



joeb631a said:


> Well ,my Honey came home yesterday out of sorts. I asked her what's wrong, and she replied "I tested positive"
> Blew me away ,here Im thinking my whole life not having any kids and now in this time of life NOW it happens.
> I looked her in the eyes and said Sweetheart ,if thats what life brings us then so be it .Im ready to bring a child into wacked out world but as long as we are together . She replied, You big Chooch .Im 68 years old and not pregnant but positive with covid.
> She can't take a joke either. So the China flu fairy has visited my house. We have tests and i have not taken one yet but I am starting to feel mildly shitty. She is all stuffed up and cold and has been in her Moo moo all day. I on the other hand is now on a steady treatment of thc ,coffee and a $16 cigar. I really cant complain so far. I said it 2 years ago ,sooner or later I know  I _ am going to get the Chinese clap_


Good luck brother!  Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> joe --
> 
> As MySonTheDoctor told me:
> 
> ...


Thank you Brother ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would run that by her first.  The idea was more to consider how she might feel than to expand on elephants.
> 
> 
> Good luck brother!  Sending positive thoughts!


Thank you Brother


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope y’all both get well quick


Thank you SIster


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Wish amazon sold weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

excuse me if I already posted this. Typed it out but couldn’t find it…stoner I guess 



I posted this Thai stick article on another thread that I guess got shut down. Anyway tried making my first one today. thinking about giving some for Christmas if it turns out. I used some sticky GDP from my first grow. This is the first step. Now in the fridge for a few days to solidify till the next step. 









						Thai Sticks: The Ultimate Cannabis Blunt - Honest Marijuana
					

Thai Sticks are the buds of the marijuana plant skewered on a stem. The blunt is then wrapped in marijuana leaves to keep it all together.




					honestmarijuana.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Fking Stoner.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Well boys and girls, I think I'm callin' it a night. See your bright, smiley faces in the morning, and.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll! All hail this day of the Sun!






Another lovely sunshiny day here starting at 67F and 41% RH, with 8 mph breeze and predicted to reach 82F.

My Morton's Hybrid tomato plant just exceeded 9' in height and is putting on new foliage and blossoms even with all her green tomatoes removed, and first frost just around the corner. I'm impressed and will definitely be planting another one in mid-May next year.

My remaining Jalapeno is also covered in new blossoms, as well as fruit and the bamboo from my neighbor's yard is ostensibly in love with the Alaskan fish fertilizer, because it's moved under the fence and up through my raised garden. It is down about a foot, so with my raised garden, that means I have almost a two-foot dig to reach the rhizomes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311114


Here is an actual quote -- famous among aviators -- of a Cessna 152 (Spam can) Lady Student Pilot on her first solo cross-country flight as she approached the pattern at her destination airplane patch:

*Lady Student Pilot:* *"Hello Tower... is this me?"*


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Watched a great movie again last night.
What is it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Time to wake up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Was doing some trimming yesterday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Nice haul hopper. That weed looks real pretty


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Christine


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

enjoy that harvest hopper

we were invited to a party last night but trimmed instead

oh the social sacrifices we have made over the years as ganja farmers


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice haul hopper. That weed looks real pretty


Thank You
GMO sent me a couple clones of ITRE95s.
Awesome tough plants and great smoke.
They loved the Fabric pots and FF ferts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest hopper
> 
> we were invited to a party last night but trimmed instead
> 
> oh the social sacrifices we have made over the years as ganja farmers


Did Pute come over and help.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thank You
> GMO sent me a couple clones of ITRE95s.
> Awesome tough plants and great smoke.
> They loved the Fabric pots and FF ferts.


Did you get a good yield on the plant?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did Pute come over and help.




are you kidding

that dude won’t quit fishing until the lakes freeze


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Christine


Haven’t seen that in a while but one of the scary movies I can handle. Did you have bad dreams?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

@Sub
Got 4 of the Big Canning Jars cramed full. Half a freezer bag of trim for my Wife to sprinkle on Pizzas and stuff when cooking and a container full of trim to make hash out of.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

I am embarrassed to say how many jars we will harvest

but hey , I like to give it away give it away give it away

and sometimes trade for work


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Haven’t seen that in a while but one of the scary movies I can handle. Did you have bad dreams?


Yeah cause his girlfriend I took away from him wouldn't give it up.
Don't tell my Wife are she will kick my ass for something I didn't get.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> are you kidding
> 
> that dude won’t quit fishing until the lakes freeze
> 
> ...


The leader of the patawin tribe
hard photo to capture in the field   NICE


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am embarrassed to say how many jars we will harvest
> 
> but hey , I like to give it away give it away give it away
> 
> and sometimes trade for work


Most likely you are the reason there is a mason jar shortage


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> @Sub
> Got 4 of the Big Canning Jars cramed full. Half a bag of trim for my Wife to sprinkle on Pizzas and stuff when cooking and a container full of trim to make hash out of.


Sweet. I love weed in jars. I just thought about it. I collect stuff in jars. I must have 100 jars stashed around with random thing in them. Weed in jars looks as sweet as any jar I have…








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sweet. I love weed in jars. I just thought about it. I collect stuff in jars. I must have 100 jars stashed around with random thing in them. Weed in jars looks as sweet as any jar I have…
> View attachment 311165
> 
> View attachment 311166


Are the large pickle jars with matches real glass?
I lov em


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Most likely you are the reason there is a mason jar shortage
> View attachment 311164





don’t forget the turkey bags

we stole some of the neighbors pears while he was a church and Swede made short work of them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am embarrassed to say how many jars we will harvest
> 
> but hey , I like to give it away give it away give it away
> 
> and sometimes trade for work


We still use more than I can grow so I keep “my guy” around so I don’t use up all our beautiful jars. . Maybe one day I’ll be ahead of the eight ball on that…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We still use more than I can grow so I keep “my guy” around so I don’t use up all our beautiful jars. . Maybe one day I’ll be ahead of the eight ball on that…




yeah it’s a good feeling to see the freezer full , enough for 2-3 years in case the feces hits the fan


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are the large pickle jars with matches real glass?
> I lov em


Yes I love jars too


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We still use more than I can grow so I keep “my guy” around so I don’t use up all our beautiful jars. . Maybe one day I’ll be ahead of the eight ball on that…


Did you say 8 ball. Haven't heard that in many yrs. Coke. Glad I didn't buy to many of them before I quit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

I bought an 8 ball once to see what all the chatter was about

that stuff is waaaaay overrated

if I wanted that type of buzz , I would choose pharmaceutical methedrine……if it wasn’t for the bad come down , I would probably be a freak


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you say 8 ball. Haven't heard that in many yrs. Coke. Glad I didn't buy to many of them before I quit.


I’m glad I didn’t buy to many of them too. Lucky to have got thru that period before it went any further...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I bought an 8 ball once to see what all the chatter was about
> 
> that stuff is waaaaay overrated
> 
> if I wanted that type of buzz , I would choose pharmaceutical methedrine……if it wasn’t for the bad come down , I would probably be a freak


Was not that a diet pill


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Was not that a diet pill



dexedrine was a good one

we cut our teeth on double cross whites


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Christmas trees
I use to nab handfuls from Moms suplies LOL


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I believe I might have the market cornered in Florida for the half gallon mason jars. I’ve got dozens in my closet but I have recently switched to using grow bags. I am amazed at how they keep the pot at a relatively moist but not too moist condition. I bought 25 of the quarter pound bags and have begun replacing the mason jars with them. Far easier to store and less prone to shatter if you drop one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe I might have the market cornered in Florida for the half gallon mason jars. I’ve got dozens in my closet but I have recently switched to using grow bags. I am amazed at how they keep the pot at a relatively moist but not too moist condition. I bought 25 of the quarter pound bags and have begun replacing the mason jars with them. Far easier to store and less prone to shatter if you drop one


You keep those bags in the freezer boo?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dexedrine was a good one
> 
> we cut our teeth on double cross whites


Trucker candy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Trucker candy.



10 in a roll of aluminum for $1.00 about 1965


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Yep. Paid $10 a hundred back in the late 60s. Some dude out in Kalifornia flooded the market with acid one summer, and I paid the same.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe I might have the market cornered in Florida for the half gallon mason jars. I’ve got dozens in my closet but I have recently switched to using grow bags. I am amazed at how they keep the pot at a relatively moist but not too moist condition. I bought 25 of the quarter pound bags and have begun replacing the mason jars with them. Far easier to store and less prone to shatter if you drop one


Do you still have to burp with the grow bags


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

nope, I've been checking the bags since I began using them and they keep the flowers at about 58-62%RH...the half pound of MB-15 is a little moist for my liking so mebbe that one needs to be left open for a minute...they work great and don't require the room half gallon jars do...and they don't break...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, I've been checking the bags since I began using them and they keep the flowers at about 58-62%RH...the half pound of MB-15 is a little moist for my liking so mebbe that one needs to be left open for a minute...they work great and don't require the room half gallon jars do...and they don't break...


OK wait I have to ask, are you saying that you hang dry your branches until dry to your liking (when ready to jar for burping process)
At this point you debud and place the buds directly into the Bags you have and never burp them?
Do you ever put a humidity meter in the bags to check?


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I check them occasionally but they don't need tending to like jars...when they are jar ready I take the flowers and pop 'em into the bags...sticks get burned...I've got a file drawer loaded with bags and all but the MB-15 are smoke ready and have been for months...great product and not a gimmik...my hygrometer says the MB-15 is at 64% humidity so that one will be kept open and dried a bit more...after this next harvest which will be a stellar one, I'll have enough herb to last me a lifetime...literally...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Remember the Black Mollies and Yellow jackets ?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 10 in a roll of aluminum for $1.00 about 1965


I have seen young girls for sale in a market.  I have never seen coke in any form whatsoever.  I have never personally met anyone who even knew anyone who did coke.

So you are lookin' at a _very_ worldly, experienced... absolute newbie in the peyote, coke, weed, etc, etc area. 

Strange, how some of us can be so innocent and at the same time sorta R. Lee Ermy. Two different worlds...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I check them occasionally but they don't need tending to like jars...when they are jar ready I take the flowers and pop 'em into the bags...sticks get burned...I've got a file drawer loaded with bags and all but the MB-15 are smoke ready and have been for months...great product and not a gimmik...my hygrometer says the MB-15 is at 64% humidity so that one will be kept open and dried a bit more...after this next harvest which will be a stellar one, I'll have enough herb to last me a lifetime...literally...


Mongo very impressed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Bubba Wallace just showed his a$$ in the race… thought y’all would enjoy that news


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

What did the ******* do?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I check them occasionally but they don't need tending to like jars...when they are jar ready I take the flowers and pop 'em into the bags...sticks get burned...I've got a file drawer loaded with bags and all but the MB-15 are smoke ready and have been for months...great product and not a gimmik...my hygrometer says the MB-15 is at 64% humidity so that one will be kept open and dried a bit more...after this next harvest which will be a stellar one, I'll have enough herb to last me a lifetime...literally...


Thks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Retaliation will get you nowhere Bubba Wallace…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Can't stand that fker.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember the Black Mollies and Yellow jackets ?


They were all over the place


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Retaliation will get you nowhere Bubba Wallace…


Is he the one who got a merit badge on knot tying when he was a scout.
something about knots


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't stand that fker.


I knew you would enjoy the news. He should get fined. I haven’t heard yet


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Paid $10 a hundred back in the late 60s. Some dude out in Kalifornia flooded the market with acid one summer, and I paid the same.



Tim and his orange sunshine


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember the Black Mollies and Yellow jackets ?


Those were High School jackets for "lettered" jocks.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm callin' it a night, shipmates. Have a good night, and I'll see ya's in the morning.

Don't wake up feeling like Earlie Kyler, mmmk?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2022)

Good morning all!  54F @ 92% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 71F.  

Alas I learned another thang that doesn't work well.  I decided to tone down some Jalapeno's by simmering them in water and ethanol first to extract some of the capsicum, and then pouring off that wash and then adding the pickling solution.  It did exactly what I intended with regard to pungency, but also removed the unique Jalapeno flavor profile.

Gym first thing this morning and then back to working on my current research, which is to present a US Census and FBI factoid package to my left of liberal friend, whom I got into a heated debate with Friday over "white privilege", poverty rates, crime rates, and households with no fathers or father support.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm callin' it a night, shipmates. Have a good night, and I'll see ya's in the morning.
> 
> Don't wake up feeling like Earlie Kyler, mmmk?



Never saw these guys before LOL     GOOD MORNING ALL     3 Plants down 3 to go


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Tim and his orange sunshine


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Fricken cold.   I just saw where big said it was in the 20's out east....31f here.  Heavy killer frost covers the ground... good bye flowers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Fricken cold.   I just saw where big said it was in the 20's out east....31f here.  Heavy killer frost covers the ground... good bye flowers.





yep , 28 here

i am NOT looking forward to going over to the homestead this morning and looking at the garden

i suppose Jack Frost did his dastardly deed just before the sun came up and it’s just now up

dam , I need some strong coffee










don’t even start with me this morning….yeah , imma talkin to you


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

I will have another cup.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I will have another cup.





coming right up!

I don’t suppose you are gonna leave me a tip?


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

Walk time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

Good morning Islanders. Got my dose of drama this morning and did a good deed. Saturday morning at around 02:00, I take a whizz and could hear the faint crying of a kitten. No biggie. The Old Hen feeds a ton of strays, most of which are party girls that constantly are dropping little ones. Sunday morning around the same time, I'm hearing the same. This morning around 09:00, I hear a very distinct cry from the same place. Light bulb goes off. There's a covered window well under that window. I grab a shirt and head out.
I gotta crawl under massive overgrown shrubs across pine needles and lava rocks on my bare knees. I worm my way to the window well, and there's a grapefruit sized hole in it. I grab one corner and rip it off so I can see inside (it's broke already, and now it's broker). Yep. There's a kitten with no hope of getting back out unassisted.  It won't come to my hand, so I yell to the wife and tell her to bring me the loping shears. She comes back and crawls over to hand 'em to me and I whack off a couple of branches and hand them back out. I reached in to grab the kitty fully expecting to need a blood transfusion afterward, but no hissing or clawing ensued. Over 48 hours without food or water. Tell me cats ain't tough!

Just what I needed; another cat.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Islanders. Got my dose of drama this morning and did a good deed. Saturday morning at around 02:00, I take a whizz and could hear the faint crying of a kitten. No biggie. The Old Hen feeds a ton of strays, most of which are party girls that constantly are dropping little ones. Sunday morning around the same time, I'm hearing the same. This morning around 09:00, I hear a very distinct cry from the same place. Light bulb goes off. There's a covered window well under that window. I grab a shirt and head out.
> I gotta crawl under massive overgrown shrubs across pine needles and lava rocks on my bare knees. I worm my way to the window well, and there's a grapefruit sized hole in it. I grab one corner and rip it off so I can see inside (it's broke already, and now it's broker). Yep. There's a kitten with no hope of getting back out unassisted.  It won't come to my hand, so I yell to the wife and tell her to bring me the loping shears. She comes back and crawls over to hand 'em to me and I whack off a couple of branches and hand them back out. I reached in to grab the kitty fully expecting to need a blood transfusion afterward, but no hissing or clawing ensued. Over 48 hours without food or water. Tell me cats ain't tough!
> 
> Just what I needed; another cat.
> ...


Name him Roster


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

Didn't look to see if it's a he or a her. Too fuzzy, and it would be politically incorrect for me to assume what it wants to identify as.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't look to see if it's a he or a her. Too fuzzy, and it would be politically incorrect for me to assume what it wants to identify as.


All the more reason to name it Roster 
Im filling in for @WeedHopper LOL


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

ill join in coffee time


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Wife had me decorate early


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311245


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> View attachment 311250


Coffee   Hey did that ring hurt


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Coffee   Hey did that ring hurt



A little bit. I had tongue when I was really young and that hurt. Re-piercing a nipple really hurt too haha


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Ouch!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

All Hallows Eve themed


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

I have
Prince Albert piercing.
and not in the can


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember the Black Mollies and Yellow jackets ?


mollies were the best ..


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> coming right up!
> 
> I don’t suppose you are gonna leave me a tip?
> 
> ...


Wow you cut your hair !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't look to see if it's a he or a her. Too fuzzy, and it would be politically incorrect for me to assume what it wants to identify as.


what ever its cute AF!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

Patwi said:


> mollies were the best ..


We had 697s and black beauties and christmas tree kinda ups.
I remember being 16 and took 2 697s and being up for 2 days.
and talking till you were exhausted!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311256


That looks *good*!


joeb631a said:


> what ever its cute AF!


It's a little lover, too. Wants to be on me constantly. Purrs all the time, loves affection, and is gonna make someone a great pet. My heart breaks thinking how long she was trapped, scared, hungry, and alone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

I wouldn't push it too far. We've got easily offended folks on the open forums. 

Why does everybody to Yoga and forgets about Booboo?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2022)

Try taking a mollie and a half and also a quarter of window payne and going to this guys concert .. fun fun fun


.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I wouldn't push it too far. We've got easily offended folks on the open forums.
> 
> Why does everybody to Yoga and forgets about Booboo?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311269


The Ranger isn't gonna like this, Yogie!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That looks *good*!
> 
> It's a little lover, too. Wants to be on me constantly. Purrs all the time, loves affection, and is gonna make someone a great pet. My heart breaks thinking how long she was trapped, scared, hungry, and alone.


Funny story ,I had a buddy who had a kitten who climbed a tree realy high and could not get down .My buddy tried to get him down going as high as his ladder would reach.He was able to put food up there for it but would not come to him .After day 5 he decided to put some food up there with a little zanex in it . He ate it went out fell down and was just fine after that !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> Hopefully this isn't too much but got up early for yoga haha before coffeeView attachment 311268


Wow ! you win the "Best Ass Award" out of all our members !


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ! you win the "Best Ass Award" out of all our members !



why thank you lol


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> Hopefully this isn't too much but got up early for yoga haha before coffeeView attachment 311268


Boobs that is pushing it about as far as you can.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Can I post a pic of me in my thong


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

^^^I'll give ya a dollar not to.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can I post a pic of me in my thong


we may need to have a member meeting !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^I'll give ya a dollar not to.


Thats how I made my millions


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wife had me decorate early
> View attachment 311246


I love those skeleton dogs…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311256


Man makes me HUNGRY


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

Well fock me runnin'. It's snowing! BIG ole flakes coming down. Knew I shoulda put the plow on the Jeep yesterday. I don't think it'll stick (he says with a silent prayer in his heart).


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well fock me runnin'. It's snowing! BIG ole flakes coming down. Knew I shoulda put the plow on the Jeep yesterday. I don't think it'll stick (he says with a silent prayer in his heart).


Warm thoughts


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Man makes me HUNGRY


Yes, I’d hit that…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Man makes me HUNGRY


you can feel your heart slowing up just lookin at that..


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you can feel your heart slowing up just lookin at that..


Mine almost stopped
But man how sweet it would be to eat that


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Mine almost stopped
> But man how sweet it would be to eat that


we are too old for that Brother...Think of your fans !


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we are too old for that Brother...Think of your fans !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

@WeedHopper 
Busy day , Beer time


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm back. Fking driving wears my ass out. Glad I don't have to do that to much anymore.
Crazy fkers. Now you got her on her knees doing yoga with no yoga clothes. Lord God don't let Hippie do it too.
 Just be careful brothers,, Don't wanna piss off Angie.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm back. Fking driving wears my ass out. Glad I don't have to do that to much anymore.


Yes sir I can drive but have to stop and walk ever hr


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> View attachment 311287


No it doesn't...when wifey catches you...it takes years off of you life.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> No it doesn't...when wifey catches you...it takes years off of you life.


and everything you own ...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> No it doesn't...when wifey catches you...it takes years off of you life.


Ask Hoppers Billy Joel wrote a song about his wife and her Stiletto


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

@Hippie420  Named the new cat Pumpkin


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Right @joeb631a


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

One for a special friend


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ask Hoppers Billy Joel wrote a song about his wife and her Stiletto



The sax player Ritchie Cannata grew up in port jefferson and plays now with " The Lords of 52st"


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The sax player Ritchie Cannata grew up in port jefferson and plays now with " The Lords of 52st"


And I bet he was an electrician on the side


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

When I use to summer at the house in the Hamptons in the 80's I knew Billy very well, our wives were great friends
I have been on over 10 of his boats and he loves to fish. Great guy, smoked some of the best cigars and was always generous with what he had.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And I bet he was an electrician on the side


No his family started Port jeff toyota at a time when who would have thought toyota would be anything 
50 years later a big dealership Smithtown Toyota


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> When I use to summer at the house in the Hamptons in the 80's I knew Billy very well, our wives were great friends
> I have been on over 10 of his boats and he loves to fish. Great guy, smoked some of the best cigars and was always generous with what he had.


I know he had some first class boats


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

Speaking of boats, it's time for me to sail away to the land of dreams. Hope my fellow shipmates have good dreams tonight. Heave the stairs, raise the anchor, and set sails, brothers & sisters.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Fricken cold.   I just saw where big said it was in the 20's out east....31f here.  Heavy killer frost covers the ground... good bye flowers.


81F here...

It is no accident I am here, lookin' out at the stars in the still air while froggies are creakin' and croakin'...

It is because I have a fifth _dan_ Black Belt degree in "*Cold Afraider Of*".


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Another gorgeous clear blue day starting at 54F with 95% RH and 3mph breeze, predicted to reach 73F.

Hee, hee, hee, a number of my green tomatoes that I boxed up have turned and are starting to ripen.  Although I stripped the 9 1/2 foot plant of fruit, she continues to grow taller and put on blossoms, as is the Jalapeno.  

With lower temperatures and rain predicted later this week, I expect the tomato to start to struggle soon, but the peppers are perennials, which will probably winter over in this clime.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Shut up and go back to bed. I'm sleepy


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> No his family started Port jeff toyota at a time when who would have thought toyota would be anything
> 50 years later a big dealership Smithtown Toyota


My wife's sister bought her 1st car rt 112


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Shut up and go back to bed. I'm sleepy



wake up and go to sleep 

yeah , how many days did I go to work dragging my azz cause I was up most of the night with sick kids

went to work anyway, had to , cause we did not have sick pay pouring concrete

gawd I don’t know how many times I did that and wished to gawd I could just take a nap for an hour or two

but nooooooooooo…

that was then 

this is now

i can take a dam nap anytime I feel like it now and I really enjoy them too!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My wife's sister bought her 1st car rt 112


boy there are a shitload on RT 112from the sound  alway to the ocean,
A lot of dealers on rt 25 too


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up and go to sleep
> 
> yeah , how many days did I go to work dragging my azz cause I was up most of the night with sick kids
> 
> ...


Yep. That's what real men do to take care of their families. Its hard for me to turn down the money so i just keep going like the Eveready Rabbit.  Yeah i look good in Pink


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> boy there are a shitload on RT 112from the sound  alway to the ocean,
> A lot of dealers on rt 25 too


I do not remember more than 2
A chevy up north and the Toyota / Nissan? down by rt 27
talking 35 plus yrs ago


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I do not remember more than 2
> A chevy up north and the Toyota / Nissan? down by rt 27
> talking 35 plus yrs ago


yes there was a Sunrise toyota .rt 27 is known as sunrise hwy which will come back to you now !
Giles chevrolet and Ramp Ford in port jeff


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Is the Hot tub place still there , and there was a big Pond store up in middle island that I use to buy Kois at


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

People tell me LI has changed a lot


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Is it hard to land at the airport there I hear it is all commercial mostly


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is the Hot tub place still there , and there was a big Pond store up in middle island that I use to buy Kois at


yes in middle island and they sell koi
close to Artist Lake  nice little lake to fresh water
Long Island has good fresh water fishing .
9out of 10 (or better) go salt water


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> People tell me LI has changed a lot


it has very crowded pack full with woke lame folks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

I used to go to jones beach back in the early 60's...I'll bet it's changed a lot...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> 81F here...
> 
> It is no accident I am here, lookin' out at the stars in the still air while froggies are creakin' and croakin'...
> 
> It is because I have a fifth _dan_ Black Belt degree in "*Cold Afraider Of*".


I'll see your fear of the cold and raise you my fear of big, nasty looking spiders.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311391


Our Leader as a youngin


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is it hard to land at the airport there I hear it is all commercial mostly


Other than La Guardia or Kenedy we have McArther in ronkonkoma which is pretty goood and 18 minutes away


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to go to jones beach back in the early 60's...I'll bet it's changed a lot...


It sure has 
They get a lot of the city crowd
they have Jones beach theater with concerts right on the water


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

that was 60 years ago, my tastes in beaches has changed...florida has some of the nicest beaches I've ever seen...I don't have my boats anymore so I rarely see them, I've become a landlubber...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> that was 60 years ago, my tastes in beaches has changed...florida has some of the nicest beaches I've ever seen...I don't have my boats anymore so I rarely see them, I've become a landlubber...


Florida has some nice little secluded beaches that the tourist don’t know about. I don’t like a crowded beach anymore


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> that was 60 years ago, my tastes in beaches has changed...florida has some of the nicest beaches I've ever seen...I don't have my boats anymore so I rarely see them, I've become a landlubber...


Florida has beautiful beachs i had a girl in Venice and there were beautiful white sand beaches and the beaches were packed with people walking 
by me its the atlantic ocean or the Long Island sound .the north shore all rocks the south shore sand


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Florida has beautiful beachs i had a girl in Venice and there were beautiful white sand beaches and the beaches were packed with people walking
> by me its the atlantic ocean or the Long Island sound .the north shore all rocks the south shore sand


I remember sand on the south shore and rocky pebbles on the sound
I camped at wildwood as a child, walked Fishermans trail every day and climbed the dunes LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> that was 60 years ago, my tastes in beaches has changed...florida has some of the nicest beaches I've ever seen...I don't have my boats anymore so I rarely see them, I've become a landlubber...


60 years ago Long Island was different
Im 67 and grew up with it more normal with normal people .You could walkdown the road with a bb gun into the woods
I belonged to a rifle team which met in port jeff school in the bomb shelter .!5 kids with guns on a friday and not once not never and didnt even come close to any trouble .All of us were so happy to be able to shoot.We had a science teacher a nerdy kinda of guy who was brillient .He shot pistol at 50 feet and gave all the young bucks with target rifles (Anshutz's ( not me it was a dream gun for me) a run for their money.
He taught us gun safty and how to shoot going thry marksman 1-9 to expert then distinquished expert. We were 16 and loved and ate that shit up !
22 ammo .50 cents a box !
Well the instructor had a daughter and I took a shinning to her and would get lost up in the football field .
We were young and took advantage of our time alone .To this day I describe the spot to friends who went there when we did all that noodling  and they still cant grow grass there ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

View attachment 311417


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311417


No link


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

Edisto Beach in South Carolina was one of my favorites 

a lot of beach and no people in the off season


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

hallowed ground brother joe, hallowed ground...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Good Movie Recommendations for tonight


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

American Beach, Amelia Island, Florida (African American history beach, so clean and beautiful…)
I spent many weekends on this beach the last 30 some years in Georgia. It was about 40 minutes from my house. You could drive on it if you had 4 WD  we always did and drove till we had private beach. good memories

the beach lady who lived in a tiny shack where you drove by going on to the beach carried her hair around. She must have grown it her whole life. She was always there…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to go to jones beach back in the early 60's...I'll bet it's changed a lot...


As a teenager, I lived in Baldwin -- we could hitchhike to Jones Beach.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



If you click on the 44-sec vid of the German Shepherd by the stump... It is fun.  @boo would like it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 60 years ago Long Island was different
> Im 67 and grew up with it more normal with normal people .You could walkdown the road with a bb gun into the woods
> I belonged to a rifle team which met in port jeff school in the bomb shelter .!5 kids with guns on a friday and not once not never and didnt even come close to any trouble .All of us were so happy to be able to shoot.We had a science teacher a nerdy kinda of guy who was brillient .He shot pistol at 50 feet and gave all the young bucks with target rifles (Anshutz's ( not me it was a dream gun for me) a run for their money.
> He taught us gun safty and how to shoot going thry marksman 1-9 to expert then distinquished expert. We were 16 and loved and ate that shit up !
> ...


That is SO old-timey Long Island.  I brought my brand new JC Higgins single shot to grade school. The teacher showed it to the class as an example of what you can do if you save your money.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> As a teenager, I lived in Baldwin -- we could hitchhike to Jones Beach.


Nausau county boy!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Morning. Just laying here thinking about getting my as up and taking a shower. Have a site visit at 9am so I can chill a little this morning. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

Biscuits and gravy at the Senior Center this morning and lunch this afternoon and then it’s more trimming

did I say we are trimming?

aaarrrggggg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

I love me some biscuits and gravy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

when I was living in Oklahoma , I did 14 years there , we learned how to make cat head biscuits and red eye gravy

one time I was stirring the gravy and Cotton Eyed Joe came on the radio and I got gravy all over the kitchen walls


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Time for a shower and now I gotta hurry because I'm hungry thanks to Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

Have a biscuit to hold you over


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2022)

***FLASH!**  *Winter has arrived at Chateau Sneakydicker as of this moanin'.

It is an arctic 64F right now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

Here too unca  just got back from my freezing bike ride. Trying to warm up now


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2022)

baldwin ny= motion performance and joel rosen...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2022)

Merry Woden Day! All hail Woden!

Yet another gorgeous day here, starting at 54F with 89% RH and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 74F during the sweltering part of the day.

And the fraud goes on. I just got notice that my $1700 order from Amazon is on the way, with a tab to click to inquire or track. As we haven't ordered anything from Amazon recently, it can only be fraud and the link a trick. I will wait until after its delivered to respond, if at all, but it looks like my nemesis is back trying everything to hack me again. Last time they literally wrecked my computer, and I finally thwarted them by replacing it and installing my own encrypted firewall.

Gym this morning and then back to working on my research project.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 19, 2022)

boo said:


> baldwin ny= motion performance and joel rosen...


motion performance sounds familiar
Im sure you already know Long Island had a lot of race tracks from freeport to Islip to riverhead bridgehampton. Lots of performance engine builders


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2022)

nobody in LI had a chance against Joel...his cars are now worth over 500K if totally original...his, berger, harrell, giggs, nickey, yenko, and their ilk built monster street cars...all worth heavy 5 figure price tags...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 19, 2022)

How elbow bumps got popular...


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Washed windows today now the sun is shining on them and streaks everywhere.  S-hit, I can't do anything right.  Just fired myself....Mrs Pute can do it next time.


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2022)

that's too funny old man...Ivan has officially become the entertainment around here...he needs disc brakes...when he goes running at Dutch he's not able to slow down and Dutch hammers him, no hurting but teethy and loud reprimands...it's working out better than I expected so soon...Dutch let him steal his ball and then ran after it...Ivan is learning and responding every day...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 19, 2022)

boo said:


> that's too funny old man...Ivan has officially become the entertainment around here...he needs disc brakes...when he goes running at Dutch he's not able to slow down and Dutch hammers him, no hurting but teethy and loud reprimands...it's working out better than I expected so soon...Dutch let him steal his ball and then ran after it...Ivan is learning and responding every day...


Dutch speaks Ivans language !


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 19, 2022)

...............


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

How are you doing Kindbud


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

good morning..


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2022)

Soiled underdoops for sure:

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...ump_4189_13.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4224943


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll! Still gorgeous here, except for all the wildfire smoke, starting out at 53F and 91% RH, with 4mph wind and predicted to reach 68F. Rains are predicted to start tomorrow and keep at it for the next week. Time to turn off the sprinkler system.

Gym yesterday and I got both my annual flu shot and my Covid booster, one in each arm. Both were sore last night to sleep on.

A sister woman voice from the past scheduled to drop some equipment by that I built for them pro bono in 2007. They have moved on and wish to donate it to the cause. I don't need it, but certainly know brothers and sisters who do.

Lots of green tomatoes ripening in my cardboard boxes all at once. Not as good as vine ripened, but still as good or better than what we are seeing at the grocery store.

Another attempt to defraud on-line. We get periodic attempts, but someone is suddenly putting a lot of effort into it again. Same as before when I was immersed in a lawsuit, so I suspect it is the same miscreants trying again, but this time to outsmart me as opposed to hacking in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning deja vu

going to the big city today for supplies since we are caught up a little , just a little break before the final push 

we planted a raised bed in garlic yesterday , about five different varieties 

a lot of weeds and brush and dead tomato plants to gather up and haul over to the town dump

so yah , time to get moving but first some coffee


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

Words of wisdom from your dog....




Morning again !


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Walk time.  Later.


----------



## boo (Oct 20, 2022)

taking young Ivan to the vet for his 30 day checkup...he's fit in like a hand in glove and seems to have passed his spazzed out stage...picking up on commands seems simple for him...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

boo said:


> taking young Ivan to the vet for his 30 day checkup...he's fit in like a hand in glove and seems to have passed his spazzed out stage...picking up on commands seems simple for him...


hes gota older brother


----------



## boo (Oct 20, 2022)

yes he does...one of them found something very nasty to eat/roll in...any guesses as to which one is guilty...he smells like death and he's going to the vet...mebbe a quick wash will help...***


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2022)

*We are all brothers with different minds and different opinions but in the end we are still BROTHERS.  *


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Finally warmed up so going back outside to do more fall cleanup. Leaves are everywhere. I love my trees but this time of year you realize how many leaves are actually on the darn things.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Finally warmed up so going back outside to do more fall cleanup. Leaves are everywhere. I love my trees but this time of year you realize how many leaves are actually on the darn things.


Don’t forget you gotta redo those windows


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t forget you gotta redo those windows


Et Tu   Subie Et Tu?


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t forget you gotta redo those windows


I finally got the streaks out.  Mulch mowed the leaves.......half an hour later the ground is covered again.  That is ok....process.  Can't let the leaves get to deep as the mower won't mulch properly.  Got all the outside lights taken apart and cleaned the glass from the bugs and cobwebs. The last thing was to clean up my bubble bags from making Hash the other day.....My day is officially done except for going out to dinner with the neighbors......10 of us this time....
We all go out to dinner once a month and then gossip about each other until we go again. 

Back of my house where I vent stinks.....have Donkey D, Gold Digger and D-99 all about to finish.  I am glad to because I am almost out.  

Time for a Jacuzzi.


----------



## BillyK (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey Now!!!
Feeling much better, how has everyone been??


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

BillyK said:


> Hey Now!!!
> Feeling much better, how has everyone been??
> 
> View attachment 311572





groovy man


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I finally got the streaks out.  Mulch mowed the leaves.......half an hour later the ground is covered again.  That is ok....process.  Can't let the leaves get to deep as the mower won't mulch properly.  Got all the outside lights taken apart and cleaned the glass from the bugs and cobwebs. The last thing was to clean up my bubble bags from making Hash the other day.....My day is officially done except for going out to dinner with the neighbors......10 of us this time....
> We all go out to dinner once a month and then gossip about each other until we go again.
> 
> Back of my house where I vent stinks.....have Donkey D, Gold Digger and D-99 all about to finish.  I am glad to because I am almost out.
> ...





im tired

what is the genetic makeup of the d-99 please?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Et Tu   Subie Et Tu?




i et to much chicken wings and spaghetti squash


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> im tired
> 
> what is the genetic makeup of the d-99 please?


Funny you ask.  You mentioned his name the other day.  Variety is the breeder.  Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 60 years ago Long Island was different
> Im 67 and grew up with it more normal with normal people .You could walkdown the road with a bb gun into the woods
> I belonged to a rifle team which met in port jeff school in the bomb shelter .!5 kids with guns on a friday and not once not never and didnt even come close to any trouble .All of us were so happy to be able to shoot.We had a science teacher a nerdy kinda of guy who was brillient .He shot pistol at 50 feet and gave all the young bucks with target rifles (Anshutz's ( not me it was a dream gun for me) a run for their money.
> He taught us gun safty and how to shoot going thry marksman 1-9 to expert then distinquished expert. We were 16 and loved and ate that shit up !
> ...



Do you know Little Flanders?   The big duck?   My 2nd half of first grade and first half of 2nd was in a one room school house near to that.   We were living within a 6 year old's walking distance to it.   1959/1960.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I finally got the streaks out.  Mulch mowed the leaves.......half an hour later the ground is covered again.  That is ok....process.  Can't let the leaves get to deep as the mower won't mulch properly.  Got all the outside lights taken apart and cleaned the glass from the bugs and cobwebs. The last thing was to clean up my bubble bags from making Hash the other day.....My day is officially done except for going out to dinner with the neighbors......10 of us this time....
> We all go out to dinner once a month and then gossip about each other until we go again.
> 
> Back of my house where I vent stinks.....have Donkey D, Gold Digger and D-99 all about to finish.  I am glad to because I am almost out.
> ...


Wow you clean the bugs and webs from the lights too!  And finished those windows? Wow! You are quite the hubby


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Do you know Little Flanders?   The big duck?   My 2nd half of first grade and first half of 2nd was in a one room school house near to that.   We were living within a 6 year old's walking distance to it.   1959/1960.


I remember the Duck , was Big duck farms out east growing up, I think they move the duck and made it into a store .


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow you clean the bugs and webs from the lights too!  And finished those windows? Wow! You are quite the hubby


She pays well..


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Do you know Little Flanders?   The big duck?   My 2nd half of first grade and first half of 2nd was in a one room school house near to that.   We were living within a 6 year old's walking distance to it.   1959/1960.


Oh absolutely I do ! The duck is famous! Interesting ,Long Island had a lot of duck farms .long island duck was pretty famous.
They needed to be near water and they kinda got pushed out because of the pollution they produce . But long island duck was in demand .What the farmers did was go to pa. and just keep a store in long island so they could say it was a long island duck !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311573


IMHO If they killed Gilligan they would have gotten off of that island 3 years sooner .....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

Flanders' Big Duck: Architecture Landmark, Local Icon
					

The Big Duck in Flanders is a landmark that recalls the era of duck farming on Long Island. Read its history and architectural influence on Heading Out.




					outeast.com


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oh absolutely I do ! The duck is famous! Interesting ,Long Island had a lot of duck farms .long island duck was pretty famous.
> They needed to be near water and they kinda got pushed out because of the pollution they produce . But long island duck was in demand .What the farmers did was go to pa. and just keep a store in long island so they could say it was a long island duck !


Remember the stench mostly


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember the Duck , was Big duck farms out east growing up, I think they move the duck and made it into a store .


yes they did


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

I raised white ducks from eggs as a kid in a homemade incubator
They chicks imprinted on me and I was followed all day by little ducklings


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny you ask.  You mentioned his name the other day.  Variety is the breeder.  Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter




oh yeah I recognize all that ..maybe it was a c99 I shared with him?

anyway , sounds like some good herb

we have been enjoying sampling some early Durban Poison x TK and the DP really comes out…the peppery anise flavors are intoxicating


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Good night.  Bubble hash and zzzzzz


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! A day of weather change starting at 54F And 56% Rh, with 3 mph breeze, rain, and predicted to reach 58F. I turned the sprinkler system off yesterday.

This morning is also the first morning our house was below 68F and not likely to get any warmer, so I turned on the furnace the first time this year. Looks like it is also time to bring in the Lophophora Williamsii for the season.

I had a friend bring back a distillation system that I built out of a asparagus steamer and added an ice water condenser for extracting cannabis using ethanol. I had forgotten about building half a dozen for our group at the time. The odd part is that it still has a bunch of concentrate still in it and is a mess, so I will pick up a gallon of denatured alcohol and clean it up today. No idea what strain the concentrate is or what to do with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311601


And alas, I'm older than that.  I remember crank phones............................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And alas, I'm older than that.  I remember crank phones............................


My dad used the crank phones for fishing rivers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My dad used the crank phones for fishing rivers.





mine used 1/4 sticks of dinomite or a gunny sack of fresh crushed walnuts in the hulls


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My dad used the crank phones for fishing rivers.


Mine too.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

why the feck can’t I just buy some dam good house shoes that are made n America?

nevermind

pizza going in the oven , gotta go


some stuffed crust


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

Dont forget to sprinkle some marijuana leaves on it. My Wife did that the other night and it was really good.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont forget to sprinkle some marijuana leaves on it. My Wife did that the other night and it was really good.




to late…she addEd some extra tomato sauce on top to make it more like a tomato pie style pizza

but we will smoke a big hooter!

I am drooling


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Looks nummy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> to late…she addEd some extra tomato sauce on top to make it more like a tomato pie style pizza
> 
> but we will smoke a big hooter!
> 
> ...


Yum yum I want some. I didn’t make the pizza crust. I should have Wow that looks amazing


----------



## kevinn (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why the feck can’t I just buy some dam good house shoes that are made n America?
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...



How about the recipe for that tantalizing crust.  Please !!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

Omg

i ate to much

be back with the recipe

stay tuned

back to the Salt Mines!




ecsd x ogers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why the feck can’t I just buy some dam good house shoes that are made n America?
> 
> nevermind
> 
> ...


That pizza turned out good. I will have to do the crust soon…





these would look cute on you big and made in Colorado


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That pizza turned out good. I will have to do the crust soon…
> 
> View attachment 311638
> 
> these would look cute on you big and made in Colorado




those are cool!

I like these too





__





						Men's Fringe Knee High Boots - Sale - Footskins
					

Our leather soled kneeboots are handcrafted of supple leather for a soft, conforming fit. These leather boots have an added fringe.




					www.footwearbyfootskins.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

so yeah , that tomato pie was a solid 8.6…..everybody knows the rules , one bite

no flop

good undercarriage


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Big, I told you not to wear those. But I would love some of that pizza.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are cool!
> 
> I like these too
> 
> ...


Yes those are you for sure…they just look comfortable


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

Pute , I will trade you some pizza for some donkey 99

SG , I also like the Canadian sorrel boots with the felt liners

no need for military bunny boots


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Pute , I will trade you some pizza for some donkey 99
> 
> SG , I also like the Canadian sorrel boots with the felt liners
> 
> no need for military bunny boots


Got some, cuts, clones or flowers.   How much pizza do I get.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Got some, cuts, clones or flowers.   How much pizza do I get.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters! Another rainy day starting at 49F and 84% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 55F. Yesterday was the first day our morning house temperature was below 68F and first day to run the furnace this year.

Between wearing myself out at the gym and both flu and Covid boosters, as well as dieting to lose 15 lbs from my third trimester gut, I was low on gas yesterday and took a long afternoon nap.

I posted my Medusa Diamond Syndrome article on multiple forums, including the island.

I'm soaking the equipment that was returned and donated in denatured alcohol to remove the heavy coating of concentrate. Not trying to recover any of it, because I don't know its history, but there is probably more than a100 grams in total.

Been running an experiment to determine if it is heat or light, or both responsible for ripening green tomatoes. I grew up thinking it was light but was told it was heat and that is what the internet says. However, I put a dozen green tomatoes in one box with a lid and one box without a lid, and the one without the lid are all close to full ripe and the covered box only has about half just starting to ripe.

Both the boxes ripened way faster than they were ripening on the vine, so heat ostensibly plays a key role, but a stark difference between the two boxes and clearly light also plays a key role effect.

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and NM, but nothing else on the calendar, sooooo................ Hee, hee, hee.............


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 311660


Deal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

Morning Big....what kind of trouble can we get into this time of morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Big....what kind of trouble can we get into this time of morning.



we can drive around town with our pickup full of weed for starters


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

Clean Up crew ? 
That is a deal and a half


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Clean Up crew ?
> That is a deal and a half





yep , the gleaners done come and gone , my field is empty crept for the lonely bull Molokai Frost 

the gleaners prolly will get 2-4 off those plants


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , the gleaners done come and gone , my field is empty crept for the lonely bull Molokai Frost
> 
> the gleaners prolly will get 2-4 off those plants


Worth the trip for sure 
You grow Nice Plants


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Worth the trip for sure
> You grow Nice Plants






awwwww you are so sweet


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awwwww you are so sweet


Are you sure you are talking about me ? LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awwwww you are so sweet


no he's not ,he called me fat .......


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no he's not ,he called me fat .......


OK I apologize Joe you are pleasantly plump from all that NY Pizza.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awwwww you are so sweet


No reach arounds Big no matter how nice you are.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I apologize Joe you are pleasantly plump from all that NY Pizza.


accepted and have stopped crying ! ! Sad to say as I get older I dont eat like i used too.


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

One big happy family


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> accepted and have stopped crying ! ! Sad to say as I get older I dont eat like i used too.


I hear ya, back in the day we would order 2 large pies 
one was for me LOL
But working 12 hrs a day hard labor burned off all I ate back then
Now I have to watch my girlish figure .
But I do Love a good NY Pizza, wonder if it would make it here shipped in dry ice?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> One big happy family


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> One big happy family


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hear ya, back in the day we would order 2 large pies
> one was for me LOL
> But working 12 hrs a day hard labor burned off all I ate back then
> Now I have to watch my girlish figure .
> But I do Love a good NY Pizza, wonder if it would make it here shipped in dry ice?


Many times I have gone places and brought bagels or Prestanos Italian bread to where I went.
When my brother moved to Va to be a atty for some big wig I visited and brought my sweet sister in law 6 dozen bagels


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2022)

we got a pizza joint here that ships their water from the city to town every day on a plane...tastes every  bit as good as I've had in manhatten...if I recall the best NY pizza I've eaten was on or close to 41st and broadway...give or take a few blocks but that was better than 50 years ago...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

boo said:


> we got a pizza joint here that ships their water from the city to town every day on a plane...tastes every  bit as good as I've had in manhatten...if I recall the best NY pizza I've eaten was on or close to 41st and broadway...give or take a few blocks but that was better than 50 years ago...


Most of my pizza grazing was  done on the island.
I have been eating pizza made by the same people for 50 years .
Calzones were the best because they fried them and baked them too
We have pork stores here that it is cheaper to go to a jewelry store than going  there and getting imported provolone!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

Pullet got home just after midnight from her flight from Salem. She and her girl friends had a great time. They went to a ton of places, spooky wise, and ate stuff I'd never heard of. One was supposed to be a local treat called beef Wellington, I think. Looked like a round loaf of bread but had a steak baked inside of it. Looked yummy.
Told her to have a safe flight home and that I'd just heard Rocky Mountain High playing on two different radio stations. She freaked.


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

Tired, major work day in the grow.  Flushed 3 plants, brewed tea and nutes for flower and veg.  I will go through 28 gallons of water when I am done.


Italian food is my favorite. Probably going to have that tonight. I rotate between four Italian restaurants. One for pizza one for eggplant one for home style spaghetti and the last one for chicken parmesan.  I used to love deep dish pizza but any more I don't like that much crust. I like thin crust nowadays.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

Time for me to go out and suck up some leaves. If I don't start now, I'll make it about ten feet before the bag's full and I have to dump 'em in the compost pile. I've waited for the trees to go completely bare before. Not an easy task.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Tired, major work day in the grow.  Flushed 3 plants, brewed tea and nutes for flower and veg.  I will go through 28 gallons of water when I am done.
> 
> 
> Italian food is my favorite. Probably going to have that tonight. I rotate between four Italian restaurants. One for pizza one for eggplant one for home style spaghetti and the last one for chicken parmesan.  I used to love deep dish pizza but any more I don't like that much crust. I like thin crust nowadays.


So you do an actual real flush , gals of water through plant to waste?
Flushing agent too?


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So you do an actual real flush , gals of water through plant to waste?
> Flushing agent too?


Yes I do.  7 gal/plant.  Approximately 10 days before harvest.  If I grew organic I wouldn't but using AN I always have. And yes I use a flushing agent....Final Finish again   AN.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

Three hours in the saddle and I think I got a handle on it for the day. When the wind picked up, I honestly thought the leaves were gaining on me. 
The bagger holds 8.5 bushels. I lost count half way through after 20 trips to the compost heap. Lots of fertilizer come spring if I'm able to put in a garden.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

Anyone here know wiring on newer cars?
I need a power wire that works with key on without screwing with any other electronics that are now so sensitive if you tap into them.
I am helping a friend and he wants to install a backup cam but needs power on with key and Chevy offers no solution.
Dam truck does not even have a cig/lighter
If it did the computer would most likely pick up the extra draw and throw a code
I hate this new cars
@stain  Help please LOL


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2022)

have I mentioned how much fun Ivan has brought to this household...Dutch has gotten much more frisky and I far more worn out by days end...he's gonna be a big boy...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

boo said:


> have I mentioned how much fun Ivan has brought to this household...Dutch has gotten much more frisky and I far more worn out by days end...he's gonna be a big boy...


Our new puppies are gonna keep us young for a little longer. Our old dog BB also Has extra spark and we too are wore out as well by bedtime… nothing like a puppy to bring joy in your life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

No power plugs, Roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No power plugs, Roster?


Not that I see, been reading the cig/lighter has a way to go from off with key by moving a 50A fuse up or down in the panel
One position works with key
Other works without on all the time.
I have to double check tomorrow to see if he has a cig/lighter book says he should


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

Guess what I just started watching.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Anyone here know wiring on newer cars?
> I need a power wire that works with key on without screwing with any other electronics that are now so sensitive if you tap into them.
> I am helping a friend and he wants to install a backup cam but needs power on with key and Chevy offers no solution.
> Dam truck does not even have a cig/lighter
> ...


I thought they got the power from the radio which has the viewing screen .


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not that I see, been reading the cig/lighter has a way to go from off with key by moving a 50A fuse up or down in the panel
> One position works with key
> Other works without on all the time.
> I have to double check tomorrow to see if he has a cig/lighter book says he should


My truck didn't come with a lighter.  But has two power plugs. One where the lighter would be  and the other in the center console.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

My Jeep did, too. One is constant hot and the other goes with the key. I keep the dash cam on the keyed one and the amber blinkers up top on the hot one.


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2022)

I have cars with 3 ashtrays...good luck finding just one in new cars...


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I have cars with 3 ashtrays...good luck finding just one in new cars...


I only have two; the '99 Jeep TJ and the '80 RR. Tell ya what I miss more is vent windows.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> have I mentioned how much fun Ivan has brought to this household...Dutch has gotten much more frisky and I far more worn out by days end...he's gonna be a big boy...


Hee, hee, hee.............................   Wishing everyone a bag-o-puppies to keep their good attitude and oxytocin levels peaked.......







RosterMan said:


> Not that I see, been reading the cig/lighter has a way to go from off with key by moving a 50A fuse up or down in the panel
> One position works with key
> Other works without on all the time.
> I have to double check tomorrow to see if he has a cig/lighter book says he should





pute said:


> My truck didn't come with a lighter.  But has two power plugs. One where the lighter would be  and the other in the center console.





Hippie420 said:


> My Jeep did, too. One is constant hot and the other goes with the key. I keep the dash cam on the keyed one and the amber blinkers up top on the hot one.



Our all electric came with a 20A power plug in the console, shaped like a cigarette lighter, but without any element.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

All hail Sol Rex day! Another cloudy/rainy day starting at 48F and 84% RH, with 2 mph breeze, predicted to reach 55F.






A good workout yesterday and I finished the book I was reading named, The Sound of Life, by Karen Bakker. Wow, lots of good information about elephants that I can use on my EHEW elephant protection project. I also have a ticket to The Sound of Life presentation by the author, next Wednesday at a local opera house.

About a dozen ripe tomatoes so making some spaghetti sauce today after picking up some mushrooms and garlic.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

pute said:


> My truck didn't come with a lighter.  But has two power plugs. One where the lighter would be  and the other in the center console.


OK I see that it has output but no lighter just one female hole. The other is a USB port. 
I have researched it and they say they is a movable fuse to make the one power recepticle (old cig/light hole) either on all the time or only with key on, the fuse itself gets moved up or down on 3 pins , Top two pins are for power with key and the lower pins are for all time power on.
I just need to find it now , says its a 50amp fuse .


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee.............................   Wishing everyone a bag-o-puppies to keep their good attitude and oxytocin levels peaked.......
> 
> View attachment 311749
> 
> ...


OK yes power plug will work , I still need to figure out how to get key on and off power to rear camera its wireless.
Camera normally gets hooked to taillights , and it would only operate with reverse lights coming on and only when they are on.
We want it to work only when key is on and the camera always on not just when truck is in reverse.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought they got the power from the radio which has the viewing screen .


Its an older model never had a backup camera, until he had an after market put in.
Its wired wrong and causing a drian on battery over 2 nights or so once it gets cold. Go figure.
The one we are putting back in is also aftermarket and dash mounted not in dash.
The radio is all wired in with the hvac controllers and could throw codes if tapped into its power line. Real PIA


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK yes power plug will work , I still need to figure out how to get key on and off power to rear camera its wireless.
> Camera normally gets hooked to taillights , and it would only operate with reverse lights coming on and only when they are on.
> We want it to work only when key is on and the camera always on not just when truck is in reverse.


My power plug heats up when the car's on button is pushed (and the electronic key is close enough to the car to pick up the signal).  Yours may do so as well, which could easily be used as is, or to trip a solid-state relay with power directly from the battery, if you are afraid of upsetting the electronics.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My power plug heats up when the car's on button is pushed (and the electronic key is close enough to the car to pick up the signal).  Yours may do so as well, which could easily be used as is, or to trip a solid-state relay with power directly from the battery, if you are afraid of upsetting the electronics.


If I were to do a direct power off battery for rear camera
What relay (I forgot how to use one duh) would be needed and how would one hook it up ?
If you have the time to explain I would appreciate it much GW


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> have I mentioned how much fun Ivan has brought to this household...Dutch has gotten much more frisky and I far more worn out by days end...he's gonna be a big boy...


It's not the parents that teach young wolves, it is their aunts and uncles.  l've regularly watched older dogs fall into the avuncular role when young pups are brought aboard and think it is probably in their genetic makeup and the oxytocin from puppies brings it out.  

Everyone loves puppies..............  After they are properly put in their place of course..................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If I were to do a direct power off battery for rear camera
> What relay (I forgot how to use one duh) would be needed and how would one hook it up ?
> If you have the time to explain I would appreciate it much GW


I'll draw you a schematic.  

How many amps does the camera draw?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

GW
I see how to wire a relay in but what exactly does it do, will it stop a parasitic drain when truck is off


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'll draw you a schematic.
> 
> How many amps does the camera draw?


Ha good question I will need to find out , I think it is cheap China crap so it may not even say.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GW
> I see how to wire a relay in but what exactly does it do, will it stop a parasitic drain when truck is off


It breaks the circuit when you turn the key off and the microamps needed to operate them is a minimal drain on the circuit that you use to trigger it.

I doubt that the draw is that much, so you could get away with just hooking the camera to your auxiliary power plug and not run a special circuit with relay.  It will still turn on and off with the ignition switch, so no drain.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It breaks the circuit when you turn the key off and the microamps needed to operate them is a minimal drain on the circuit that you use to trigger it.
> 
> I doubt that the draw is that much, so you could get away with just hooking the camera to your auxiliary power plug and not run a special circuit with relay.  It will still turn on and off with the ignition switch, so no drain.


OK thk You
I was thinking because we want it on all times truck is on, I will run a wire back from cab to rear camera off of the aux power in dash, This is same site the dash display will be plugged into with a 12 volt push in plug.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK thk You
> I was thinking because we want it on all times truck is on, I will run a wire back from cab to rear camera off of the aux power in dash, This is same site the dash display will be plugged into with a 12 volt push in plug.
> 
> View attachment 311766


Should work.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Should work.


I wonder if the camera could be wired to direct power off the trailer plug . 
The power draw would be minimum but over time it could drain the battery No?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder if the camera could be wired to direct power off the trailer plug .
> The power draw would be minimum but over time it could drain the battery No?


Most trailer plugs operate the rear lights, so they would need to be on as well to have power for a camera.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Most trailer plugs operate the rear lights, so they would need to be on as well to have power for a camera.


Im starting to think You are correct
The trailer plug wires are not always powered the hot will come on with key
This just made my day , No crawling on ground hopefully 
Thk you much. I have a direction to travel now.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im starting to think You are correct
> The trailer plug wires are not always powered the hot will come on with key
> This just made my day , No crawling on ground hopefully
> Thk you much. I have a direction to travel now.


You go brother!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

It must be Sunday. I just got holy watered by a kitten.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It must be Sunday. I just got holy watered by a kitten.


same here, Ivan got me with an excited sprinkle GDS males are known for...


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Off to Cabela's where prices are higher than our inflation rate......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Off to Cabela's where prices are higher than our inflation rate......


Whatcha buying


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It must be Sunday. I just got holy watered by a kitten.


How is the lil guy doing have you played tickle the belly


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> XMAX QOMO • Buy from $ 67.14 - Vapospy
> 
> 
> The XMAX QOMO is a compact, portable e-rig designed to vape concentrates and waxes. It has low, medium, and high-temperature settings to give you flexibility in choosing your preferred flavor profile and vape cloud intensity. This vaporizer features a glass bubbler and ceramic cup coil for...
> ...


Say, you may have already done this, but I added their quartz heat/bowl thing for 11.99.  Just tried it out.  Surprising improvement!  First, its very easy to get clean.  You can see the element inside of the quartz, and it cleans off like glass.

Taste is much cleaner, without the burnt taste the ceramic one can give after first hit or two.  Seemed like I got considerably more hits than with the ceramic setup.  I also followed my usual protocol, low heat until nothing, level 2, then three.  No need.  first I noticed not only more hits, but more big ones and somewhat less harsh and way better tasting.  When hits stopped, went to level two.....nothing. pressed the button to extend time 20 more seconds....nothing. Up to level three, nothing again!  It burned it all on first level with improved results. The easier clean is a winner too.  I think burnt crud that cant be removed from the ceramic with Q tip and alcohol, is why taste was not as fresh after first one or two and increased heat levels required. I was afraid to Scrape it, but may try now that I have the quartz version, and an extra spare quartz as well.

For 11.99, thumbs up!









						XMax Qomo Quartz Coil
					

Introducing the long-awaited Quartz Coil for the XMax Qomo!  Benefits include:   Heating element is fully embedded into glass  Improved taste over ceramic disc coil  Takes longer to heat than ceramic, so lower temp dabs are possible  Easy to clean with Q-tip and Isopropyl alcohol  Authentic, OEM...




					www.vpm.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks for the heads-up brother!  I ordered one to try.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311780


My neighbor has this in their yard. So cute… they decorate for Halloween around here like crazy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Our new puppy Maryjane is growing like crazy. Already almost as tall a my lab BB with really long legs. She has learned to ring the bell we hung on the door for her to let us know she has to go out @boo thought you might try this if you are still working on house training.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Our new puppy Maryjane is growing like crazy. Already almost as tall a my lab BB with really long legs. She has learned to ring the bell we hung on the door for her to let us know she has to go out @boo thought you might try this if you are still working on house training.
> 
> View attachment 311784
> View attachment 311783



trouble now is she rings the bell all the time now to go out…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How is the lil guy doing have you played tickle the belly


Oh yes. He's all teeth and claws. Really a sweet little kitten. The female is starting to come around; no hissing, but still not as friendly. She will be. We smother 'em with love.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

I would get a kitten but the Big Guy would eat it.
Heck he could eat 20 of them


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

My dogs love 'em. The little guy used to stick his face in the box we kept the last batch in so they could climb up his mane and escape. Caught him at it several times. The rub all over the big guy's face and wash his eyes for him.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks Subbie , Ivan has made it to big boy puppyhood and goes out side all the time. It’s up to me to make sure that he goes out first thing in the morning and then usually within a half hour of eating and we’ve had no problems. When he gets pumped up he goes after poor Dutch with a vengeance and gets properly thrashed for his actions.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would get a kitten but the Big Guy would eat it.
> Heck he could eat 20 of them


Get a Savannah Cat!  

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It's not the parents that teach young wolves, it is their aunts and uncles.  l've regularly watched older dogs fall into the avuncular role when young pups are brought aboard and think it is probably in their genetic makeup and the oxytocin from puppies brings it out.
> 
> Everyone loves puppies..............  After they are properly put in their place of course..................View attachment 311763
> View attachment 311764


Nice box of chocolates !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> same here, Ivan got me with an excited sprinkle GDS males are known for...


hell i do that to my self when i get up from my lazy boy!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Best part about breeding dogs was when they all would chase you as a small pack and climb all over your face sniffing when you went down to play with them all.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> hell i do that to my self when i get up from my lazy boy!


Et Tu


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

this chinese flu made me sleep like i smoked a small field of weed
I dont remember if i got this here or i posted this on sat
if it is something i repeated ,return for a full refund ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

For all the doggie lovers out there the technical term for a bunch of puppies is known as a "Piddle OF Puppies"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Home grown cannagar is dry and ready for smoking




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

Green Eyes


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

I am my own grandpa ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311803
> 
> this chinese flu made me sleep like i smoked a small field of weed
> I dont remember if i got this here or i posted this on sat
> if it is something i repeated ,return for a full refund ....


That’s hilarious. Especially for my banjo playing hubby.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s hilarious. Especially for my banjo playing hubby.



Mr Lightfoot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Mr Lightfoot



Maybe there’s some banjo in there…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe there’s some banjo in there…


there is Subie there is ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like this place is drifting off to sleepy town. I'll see ya's in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

Brought her over to the Island.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

Happy Moonday brothers and sisters! All hail Diana!

Yet another rainy day in Paradise, starting at 50F and 74% RH, with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 56F.

Property taxes arrived to the tune of $21,000. Let's hear it for Portland's expensive dysfunctional city government!

Century Link just changed their format and deleted all the emails that I had saved, including my important Medusa and legal material. Not looking forward to contacting them and hanging out on looong wait, for them to answer my call that is sooo important to them, so I can try to sort it out. Plus I suspect that they can't fix it and I am already screwed, as Century Link just can't be trusted for important legal and business issues.

The joys of Facebook continue. No response from my complaint that someone copied my format and is pretending to be me on Facebook. They also just sent me a notice that they deleted one of my posts and put me in Facebook jail. Disconcerting because I made no recent posts, and when I balked and asked for an explanation, I received an apology saying it was all a mistake and I'm all forgiven, but with no explanation of what the hell they are talking about. Does anyone else have a love/hate relationship with Facebook?

On the bright side, about half the green tomatoes that I gleaned ripened at the same time, so I whomped up a batch of tomato sauce, which turned out excellent and may have been one of the best I've tasted.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

I see Fuckery everywhere , and I guess it is OK


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I see Fuckery everywhere , and I guess it is OK


mixes with excessive douchebaggery too I might add....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> mixes with excessive douchebaggery too I might add....


Morning Joe, got any extra burlaps ?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

New song for you you
I remember once walking up on a mama gator with pups 
Man she could run.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Joe, got any extra burlaps ?Morning ,sorry


 Morning ,Sorry no
we have a saying where I live
" So much douche ,and not enough bags..."


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> New song for you you
> I remember once walking up on a mama gator with pups
> Man she could run.



would be hard to dance to..


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Can you get an alligator high?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning ,Sorry no
> we have a saying where I live
> " So much douche ,and not enough bags..."


How are the crops doing any amber yet
I chopped I got tired dragging them bags in and out with the weather 
Even over night wake up to morning dew and humidity.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

I had a branch break off over a week ago and it was dry enough to smoke last night.
My wife said this morning she never saw or heard me sleep so well as I did from smoking to new crop.
Hope it stays this way and does not cure out to be too different.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How are the crops doing any amber yet
> I chopped I got tired dragging them bags in and out with the weather
> Even over night wake up to morning dew and humidity.


im ready to chop one in my basement
my 4 outside had a little bud rot on some .
i trimmed it and put on a greenhouse cover over my vegepod .
still needs more time .
im glad i did we have rain for the next three days i think


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I had a branch break off over a week ago and it was dry enough to smoke last night.
> My wife said this morning she never saw or heard me sleep so well as I did from smoking to new crop.
> Hope it stays this way and does not cure out to be too different.


good luck!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can you get an alligator high?


I dont know but i know how to get a old goat high A F !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> im ready to chop one in my basement
> my 4 outside had a little bud rot on some .
> i trimmed it and put on a greenhouse cover over my vegepod .
> still needs more time .
> im glad i did we have rain for the next three days i think


Are you grower sativa ? I need to make sure I try to find a disease resistant short blooming Indica seeds.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> im ready to chop one in my basement
> my 4 outside had a little bud rot on some .
> i trimmed it and put on a greenhouse cover over my vegepod .
> still needs more time .
> im glad i did we have rain for the next three days i think


Have they made up their minds in NY if they will finally OK outside grows?
Or is it in effect now? My buddy was saying something still has to happen with the dispensaries 1st.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are you grower sativa ? I need to make sure I try to find a disease resistant short blooming Indica seeds.


not sure of the 4 outside inside i have a ak47


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have they made up their minds in NY if they will finally OK outside grows?
> Or is it in effect now? My buddy was saying something still has to happen with the dispensaries 1st.


yes after a disp is legal then i think 6 plants


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes after a disp is legal then i think 6 plants


I wonder ............................  I bet they will make it hard for outside growers ie Lock cage grow areas and inspections , stuff like that. And of course they will prob/Tax your grows somehow   
It is New York


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy Moonday brothers and sisters! All hail Diana!
> 
> Yet another rainy day in Paradise, starting at 50F and 74% RH, with 6 mph winds and predicted to reach 56F.
> 
> ...



$21k…….ouch and wowzer

mine is less than $150 

good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> $21k…….ouch and wowzer
> 
> mine is less than $150
> 
> good morning


Yeah, I'm guessing that your water and sewer bill is less as well.......................  Some of the houses in the hood's taxes are $40K a year or higher.

Good morning to you brother!   Passing left!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that your water and sewer bill is less as well.......................  Some of the houses in the hood's taxes are $40K a year or higher.
> 
> Good morning to you brother!   Passing left!
> 
> View attachment 311849




water and sewer is a flat $68 a month unless we use over something like 20,000 gallons

electric is like $ .11 cents a kw and my last natural gas bill was $23 dollars


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> water and sewer is a flat $68 a month unless we use over something like 20,000 gallons
> 
> electric is like $ .11 cents a kw and my last natural gas bill was $23 dollars
> 
> View attachment 311853


Dang Big you can live on what we pay the Garbage men here in taxes


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> water and sewer is a flat $68 a month unless we use over something like 20,000 gallons
> 
> electric is like $ .11 cents a kw and my last natural gas bill was $23 dollars
> 
> View attachment 311853


Our water and sewer is about $400 a quarter, but I would have guessed that way out in the pucker brush as you are, that you would be on a well and septic.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)

lots of private water wells but we don’t have one….the town has two natural wells and a water plant that uses reverse osmosis 

the town has sewer and it all collects south of town in a pond

our county is about 1750 sq miles and the county population is 1722 humans


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

Time for more coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

Remember the black light posters. Had them fkers all over my room when i was a young man.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

I keep hearing about weed being grown with PGRs. Its hard to tell the difference but they say the shit is really bad for you. What is yalls experience and or knowledge of this shit? Its kind of scary knowing how much damage it can do to your lungs.









						What is PGR Weed and How to Spot It - The Lodge Cannabis
					

PGR weeds, what is it? How do you identify it and do they have any side effects on your health? Find out more in this article.




					thelodgecannabis.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember the black light posters. Had them fkers all over my room when i was a young man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 311875


I remember watching the black light poster over the hot tub undulate on grass, two hits of window pane, and PCP.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I keep hearing about weed being grown with PGRs. Its hard to tell the difference but they say the shit is really bad for you. What is yalls experience and or knowledge of this shit? Its kind of scary knowing how much damage it can do to your lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the weed I see for sale look like that nowadaze. I’ve smoked it for sure. Don’t know about it much but I prefer my homegrown look


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

OK I have a question for the hive? Has anyone who is an everyday smoker ever had a blood test come back with a high wht cell count. I have been researching that MJ may cause elevated WBC 
in heavy smokers, of the ganja. What is definition of a heavy smoker?
Does anyone know their WBC count?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are you grower sativa ? I need to make sure I try to find a disease resistant short blooming Indica seeds.


I always had luck with the original Skunk #1. Had it growing along with a sativa. Some of the sativa buds got rot (not many), but not a spot of rot on any of the Skunks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Heads up, Hopper. Looks like ya got 'naders headin' yer way today.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

I used to be a heavy smoker but I don't think I fall into that category anymore. Don't smoke there as much as I used to.

Doctor's office called me this morning. Scheduled my hand procedure for Friday the 11th of November. I knew they would do that without my input. I tried to reschedule for another day they said no. So I have to do it on the 11th right when I was about to harvest. Going to probably have to push my head harvest forward a few days.   Hope the Donkey D from GMO is done by then.

I have no idea how long or how bad this recovering from the surgery will take or be. Sure is going to put a dent in my growing abilities. Mrs Pute is going to have to help me do a few things....... I don't have time for this. If anything ends my growing days it will be because of medical issues.  

I'm too young for this......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to be a heavy smoker but I don't think I fall into that category anymore. Don't smoke there as much as I used to.
> 
> Doctor's office called me this morning. Scheduled my hand procedure for Friday the 11th of November. I knew they would do that without my input. I tried to reschedule for another day they said no. So I have to do it on the 11th right when I was about to harvest. Going to probably have to push my head harvest forward a few days.   Hope the Donkey D from GMO is done by then.
> 
> ...


It will come and go quickly Best of Luck


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Having turkey for dinner tonight


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

M


RosterMan said:


> OK I have a question for the hive? Has anyone who is an everyday smoker ever had a blood test come back with a high wht cell count. I have been researching that MJ may cause elevated WBC
> in heavy smokers, of the ganja. What is definition of a heavy smoker?
> Does anyone know their WBC count?


maybe big knows. I think he asked for A THC test once. Interesting… my son in law is now unable to take his chemo because of a low cell count. he consumes cannabis everyday via smoking and edibles. He’s trying his best to build up his count so he can continue his treatment. I just read this after your post








						Cannabis use and the immune system: white blood cell count
					

The study, published in the Journal of Cannabis Research, looked at a number of studies covering cannabis use and the immune system.




					www.healtheuropa.com


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> M
> 
> maybe big knows. I think he asked for A THC test once. Interesting… my son in law is now unable to take his chemo because of a low cell count. he consumes cannabis everyday via smoking and edibles. He’s trying his best to build up his count so he can continue his treatment. I just read this after your post
> 
> ...


Thanks That is the article that made me ask this question LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

The PGR thing concerns me for ppl who purchase weed. I get some from a brother sometimes. And i have seen these rock-hard buds and wondered if it was due to PGRs. I know Big and Pute grow for Pot stores. Do you guys see t5his in the stores or do they test for that?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## T_Dub (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I have a question for the hive? Has anyone who is an everyday smoker ever had a blood test come back with a high wht cell count. I have been researching that MJ may cause elevated WBC
> in heavy smokers, of the ganja. What is definition of a heavy smoker?
> Does anyone know their WBC count?


I consider myself a relatively heavy smoker….


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> water and sewer is a flat $68 a month unless we use over something like 20,000 gallons
> 
> electric is like $ .11 cents a kw and my last natural gas bill was $23 dollars
> 
> View attachment 311853


our last oil bill wass $1000 and we have a 275 gal tank


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> I consider myself a relatively heavy smoker….
> 
> View attachment 311895


Up Im over 14


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> our last oil bill wass $1000 and we have a 275 gal tank


I bet everyone is trying to switch to gas
Bet thing we ever did, paid it off in 5 yrs and now heat bill is under 50%
Not sure this yr due to Fukden Corp raising the Natgas price now


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> our last oil bill wass $1000 and we have a 275 gal tank


A house in Nassau on the water use to cost $30,000 in taxes 100x200 yard


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A house in Nassau on the water use to cost $30,000 in taxes 100x200 yard


My buddy Stosh between his 8k sq ft shop and a house in Setauket his taxes are 45k


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A house in Nassau on the water use to cost $30,000 in taxes 100x200 yard


Whoops that was 10 yrs ago lil more


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I have a question for the hive? Has anyone who is an everyday smoker ever had a blood test come back with a high wht cell count. I have been researching that MJ may cause elevated WBC
> in heavy smokers, of the ganja. What is definition of a heavy smoker?
> Does anyone know their WBC count?


I would be considered a heavy user and have never flagged a white blood count.  Have you checked for HIV and STD's??


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 24, 2022)

Monkey pox.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

So, not much going on around the house today.....Flowers survived the cold last night to live another day....or so.   Anyway,  nothing going on in the garden and to windy and cold to walk so I decide to process kief.  This needed doing anyway and was gonna do it last week right after I made Bubble hash but never got around to it......done now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

I made some Hash oil with Everclear yesterday. Put it on Parchment paper and into the freezer to harden.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I made some Hash oil with Everclear yesterday. Put it on Parchment paper and into the freezer to harden.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Hash oil!
I remember smoking some hash oil on a cigarette in front of my Mother who had no idea !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would be considered a heavy user and have never flagged a white blood count.  Have you checked for HIV and STD's??


Been tested for both, Maybe my syphilis I caught as a child id what could be making me mad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Been tested for both, Maybe my syphilis I caught as a child id what could be making me mad.


You wasnt a child. That was just last week when you went camping with Joe.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You wasnt a child. That was just last week when you went camping with Joe.


Joe bidum camps?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Sailed to Epstein's Island


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

American moonshiners were in desperate need of avoiding cops during the Prohibition era (1920-1933), and thus, these heifer-heels were born. They’d use these puppies to look like cows when traipsing through fields or across other terrain that might leave footprints for the authorities to track.

These shoes bring a whole new perspective to “hoofin’ it.”


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

We are old farts


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Been tested for both, Maybe my syphilis I caught as a child id what could be making me mad.


That would explain a lot.


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We are old farts


Speak for yourself lol


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

How did you know.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

I wonder if the deep fry with decarb the leaves


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311914
> 
> American moonshiners were in desperate need of avoiding cops during the Prohibition era (1920-1933), and thus, these heifer-heels were born. They’d use these puppies to look like cows when traipsing through fields or across other terrain that might leave footprints for the authorities to track.
> 
> These shoes bring a whole new perspective to “hoofin’ it.”


I thought they were Mike obozos wedding shoes


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brought her over to the Island.
> 
> View attachment 311839


my sweet Lord is she mas bonita !
face like a angel


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 24, 2022)

*MY NEW INVENTION *


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 24, 2022)

This is my kind of being up a tree.     I may have put a photo of it on the forum before.   This was from yesterday.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

Goodnight


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2022)

Right behind ya. Been a long but productive day. Better days are coming.


----------



## Carty (Oct 25, 2022)

I love this thread and you crazy Mofo's.  Can never seem to be on at the same time as you guys..

What's really cool,  the dang Mods' are the funniest.  Thanks guys for keeping it so graphic and awesome.

Time to wake up with some Calmag... LMAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

Gooode morning masterful brothers and pulchritudinous sister women! Another rainy day starting at 47F and 92% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 54F.

Mystery solved with the Facebook post, but no action on the person pretending to be me. They removed one of my posts from my sisters Facebook, that I sent last February on her birthday. They replaced it after I lodged my complaint, so I posted an explaination showing the same gif, which they again removed and I again complained, to have them again put it back. It is clear the monitoring system does not recognize humor, so I infer it is AI. Gif attached:





I was also able to get my Century Link account straightened out and recover my important folders they removed when they switched to their new system. Good to win a couple for a change..............

Dinner out with a couple of older friends to celebrate his 84th birthday. Alas neither are in good shape, so it's good to share another birthday with them while we can.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

Taking my Maryjane to get her first haircut today. stopping by the hardware store to buy some plugs for the seeds I have cooking in the bag on my hot water heater after soaking overnight. Hopefully they will all pop and I can get them to their next temporary home. Will post updates on SubGirl garden page. Y’all wave a swell day


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  No wind today.  That is a step in the right direction.  Looks like I can get some more work done outside....maybe even a walk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  No wind today.  That is a step in the right direction.  Looks like I can get some more work done outside....maybe even a walk.


Have a good day and enjoy these last days of good weather


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)

25 degrees here …the Molokai is covered but everything else is down

we even harvested all the leftover tomatoes and jalapeños 

but for all intents and purposes the 2022 garden is done , over , stick a fork it it


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311981


I like tuna 
I like liver
I like chicken
please deliver


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning masterful brothers and pulchritudinous sister women! Another rainy day starting at 47F and 92% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 54F.
> 
> Mystery solved with the Facebook post, but no action on the person pretending to be me. They removed one of my posts from my sisters Facebook, that I sent last February on her birthday. They replaced it after I lodged my complaint, so I posted an explaination showing the same gif, which they again removed and I again complained, to have them again put it back. It is clear the monitoring system does not recognize humor, so I infer it is AI. Gif attached:
> View attachment 311961
> ...


So, it was YOU that was hanging outside my window yesterday!


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Warmed up nicely.....me and Mrs Pute are gonna walk.  Later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311989


Had to Fix it LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Taking my Maryjane to get her first haircut today. stopping by the hardware store to buy some plugs for the seeds I have cooking in the bag on my hot water heater after soaking overnight. Hopefully they will all pop and I can get them to their next temporary home. Will post updates on SubGirl garden page. Y’all wave a swell day
> View attachment 311972
> View attachment 311973


Maryjane’s


 new look


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

I would like to kick that frog in the balls and give him a set of GREEN ACRES.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> So, it was YOU that was hanging outside my window yesterday!


I'm no longer that pretty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Graywolf.,,,You have been hanging with Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



mark of the devil


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

Covid gots my brain and not sure if I posted this before .If I did return for a refund........


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Covid gots my brain and not sure if I posted this before .If I did return for a refund........


How are y’all feeling anyway?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312031


Kinda true ain’t it…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How are y’all feeling anyway?


I really can not complain
i have some flem which every time i need to spit I think of Joe Imdum and patoooey all better.
I am feeling real good 
Thank you for asking ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I really can not complain
> i have some flem which every time i need to spit I think of Joe Imdum and patoooey all better.
> I am feeling real good
> Thank you for asking ....


How bout your wife. is she feeling better too?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How bout your wife. is she feeling better too?


Yes thank you 
She calls it not as bad as a cold.
She is getting better day by day
Thank you once again for asking ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

I’m glad y’all are getting better. 
I saw a guy walking down the street on my bike ride the other day that looked like your avatar. He had just tried to break in a house when a woman pulled out of her driveway to leave and noticed him go to the front door. She called her son who lived nearby when she saw him trying to open the door.  The son was following him in his truck to make sure he left the neighborhood when the son told us the story and asked if we had ever seen him. When I rode by him I said that looks just like joeb631a from the passion site.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m glad y’all are getting better.
> I saw a guy walking down the street on my bike ride the other day that looked like your avatar. He had just tried to break in a house when a woman pulled out of her driveway to leave and noticed him go to the front door. She called her son who lived nearby when she saw him trying to open the door.  The son was following him in his truck to make sure he left the neighborhood when the son told us the story and asked if we had ever seen him. When I rode by him I said that looks just like joeb631a from the passion site.


Oh Subbie ! There are a lot of ugly guys around,Im just one of many !!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oh Subbie ! There are a lot of ugly guys around,Im just one of many !!


I didn’t say ugly but I had to do a double take. I’m sure he had issues he was talking a bit out there so says the woman’s son that was following him out the hood…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t say ugly but I had to do a double take. I’m sure he had issues he was talking a bit out there so says the woman’s son that was following him out the hood…


I know im just jabbering !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I know im just jabbering !


You know? We’re you in my hood?


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

joe is well know for his looks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> joe is well know for his looks...


I’ll bet


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Joe is well known to like camping


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

are you saying he runs with the likes of sasquatch brother hopper...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)

He is Sasquatch.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is Sasquatch.


You beat me to it that time


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> joe is well know for his looks...


please boo you're making me blush .....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2022)

All hail Weedsday. Eat your heart out Woden!

More rain starting at 47F and 89% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 55F.

Some progress on Medusa with both the column chromatography and the CC-LLE development. Subzero Scientific is now offering remediation cartridges for the purpose.

Cats, the heat seeking missiles. I ordered a PID and SSR to control a silicone heat pad that I'm building into a "Cat House" for Melissa, our 13-year-old grimalkin. Now that cold weather has arrived, she is constantly seeking a warm lap or the heat register.

An early dental appointment to get my newest upper plate adjusted, gym, and sushi dinner out tonight, followed by "The Sounds of Life" presentation, at the Alberta Kerr Theater. Looking forward to hearing the author in person, as I was impressed by her book.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

talk about cute...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 26, 2022)

Come on Guys its that man Hippie 420
He'll save us all


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)

And Hippie would too. He is just a big fking softy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Good productive day for me.  The continuing saga of getting ready for winter continues. Flowers are pulled, pots are washed and put away and the mess is cleaned up.  Just in time to.  Light snow predicted for tomorrow morning.  Mountain snow is continuing.....you can really tell the season is quickly changing. 

I am tired and done for the day.  Should think about getting out the snow blower and making sure it is ready for winter.....another day. 



WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 312084



In 1969 I was smoking dope, racing cars and chasing girls.....mowing the lawn was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on Guys its that man Hippie 420
> He'll save us all



Nightmare fuel.  Got way too many cats/kittens. Hard to ignore 'em when they're in pearel.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

Is that a Buick?


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

nope, another worthless bubble butt...wonder what it will look like in 30 years...down to the ankles mebbe...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, another worthless bubble butt...wonder what it will look like in 30 years...down to the ankles mebbe...


30 years ? all i need is 30 minutes and be happy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, another worthless bubble butt...wonder what it will look like in 30 years...down to the ankles mebbe...


30 years? What are you thinking…


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

I try and think long term...


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312095


I walk the line.........


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I try and think long term...


I guess you do


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2022)

Think I'm callin' it a night shipmates. Been a long and semi-frustrating day. Better days a coming.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

Its technology like this that put men on the moon .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Think I'm callin' it a night shipmates. Been a long and semi-frustrating day. Better days a coming.


Hope your day is a bit better today


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

Good morning. Anyone here to pass this thing to?  Trying to pass left and right but no takers…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312109
> Good morning. Anyone here to pass this thing to?  Trying to pass left and right but no takers…View attachment 312109


trying to not start smoking the moment i wake up ,but for you my Dear my pleasure...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, another worthless bubble butt...wonder what it will look like in 30 years...down to the ankles mebbe...


Who cares. Haven't seen any of my one-night stands 30yrs later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 30 years? What are you thinking…


He knows he would have hit that when he was a young man..


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2022)

good morning


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)

Objectification .. maybe he would , maybe he wouldn't .. or ' Hey, here's a new pot growing social site that's private so let's all go there now "


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Objectification .. maybe he would , maybe he wouldn't .. or ' Hey, here's a new pot growing social site that's private so let's all go there now "




smoke any weed this morning?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

Got to lov this one


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2022)

she needs to put that phone down and give those dogs the love they want...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2022)

Goooode morning! How ya'll this morning?  







A cloudy day with sprinkles here, starting at 47F with 85% RH and 3 mph breeze, predicted to reach 59F.

The dentist, breakfast out, dinner out, and the theater last night, so I'm looking forward to my blank calendar today. The Sounds of Life presentation was good, and it was good to meet the author, but her book was better and I highly recommend it.

Miss Layla tells me that it is time to check out the dog park, so I'm out of here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312109
> Good morning. Anyone here to pass this thing to?  Trying to pass left and right but no takers…View attachment 312109





bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> View attachment 312110


Good morning SG and Big!  Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Who cares. Haven't seen any of my one-night stands 30yrs later.


I never remember thinking, what’s he gonna look like in 30 years


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

Finally… whew


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Objectification .. maybe he would , maybe he wouldn't .. or ' Hey, here's a new pot growing social site that's private so let's all go there now "


Huh? Ya lost me.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

Its nice to be nice ...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Snowing like a banshee outside. Going to be an indoor day for this guy.

Need to up pot the GMO I got from GMO. These are clones taken from the original clone he gave me. The original is almost done hopefully another week to 10 days. Full of Frost and smells to Holy heaven. Looks like a keeper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

She has got the rock Climbing a little backward.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Caught her trying to break into the coke machine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

I told her i would play basketball if she would let me win.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

We were comparing Tatts. She won.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

look at the sign to her right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Remember this album.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

They Look very Happy


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

One of the coolest brothers in Hollywood.







He was abandoned by his father at 3 years old and grew up with 3 different stepfathers. He is dyslexic. His dream of becoming a hockey player was shattered by a serious accident.  His daughter died at birth. His wife died in a car accident. His best friend, River Phoenix, died of an overdose. His sister has leukemia.
And with everything that has happened, Keanu Reeves never misses an opportunity to help people in need. When he was filming the movie "The Lake House," he overheard the conversation of two costume assistants; One cried because he would lose his house if he did not pay $20,000 and on the same day Keanu deposited the necessary amount in the woman's bank account; He also donated stratospheric sums to hospitals.
In 2010, on his birthday, Keanu walked into a bakery and bought a brioche with a single candle, ate it in front of the bakery, and offered coffee to people who stopped to talk to him.
After winning astronomical sums for the Matrix trilogy, the actor donated more than $50 million to the staff who handled the costumes and special effects - the true heroes of the trilogy, as he called them.
He also gave a Harley-Davidson to each of the stunt doubles. A total expense of several million dollars. And for many successful films, he has even given up 90% of his salary to allow the production to hire other stars.
In 1997 some paparazzi found him walking one morning in the company of a homeless man in Los Angeles, listening to him and sharing his life for a few hours.
Most stars when they make a charitable gesture they declare it to all the media. He has never claimed to be doing charity, he simply does it as a matter of moral principles and not to look better in the eyes of others.
This man could buy everything, and instead every day he gets up and chooses one thing that cannot be bought: To be a good person


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Caught her trying to break into the coke machine.
> 
> View attachment 312129


That's a Pepsi machine, ya friggin' stoner!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's a Pepsi machine, ya friggin' stoner!


Sorry,,i forgot to look at the machine.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry,,i forgot to look at the machine.


what machine ?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Out


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

Yup.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

Good Morning misfits. Hope everyone is having a good start to their day.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning misfits. Hope everyone is having a good start to their day.
> View attachment 312200


 Good Morning !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312202


Imagine feeding these guys everyday


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

Morning ye little doggies
Now move along LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning misfits. Hope everyone is having a good start to their day.
> View attachment 312200





joeb631a said:


> Good Morning !


 



Good morning SB and Joe!




Gooode morning all ya'll brothers and sisters! More rain, starting at 51F and 75% RH, with 5 mph breeze and predicted to reach 57F.

Lots of good stuff happening on the Medusa project and breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and an old friend.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312206
> Good morning SB and Joe!View attachment 312207
> 
> 
> ...


Morn I have to ask why did you name it Medusa 
Sounds like a good book title,


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312206
> Good morning SB and Joe!View attachment 312207
> 
> 
> ...


I’m glad you showed up GW. Sometimes I get a bit shunned when I fire one up before you. I guess it’s a seniority thing


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

Australia’s first hydrogen car comes to market, complete with charging stations in just 5 minutes. The car travels 900 kilometers with the tank full and purifies the air as it moves forward. For the first time, hydrogen fuel cell technology is being applied serialized in a commercial car and, above all, it allows for such important autonomy, with very reduced charging times. This is Hyundai Nexo, a small-cylinder car that beats all car manufacturers in the world and sets a sustainability record, with a charge of 6.27 kilograms of hydrogen that purifies 449,100 liters of air during e The journey (as much as the consumption of breathing of 33 people for a whole day) and it only emits water down your exhaust pipe. This car produces no CO2 or other polluting emissions; just think that an equivalent vehicle, with a traditional combustion engine, emits about 126 kg of CO2 at the same distance. The hydrogen engine thus enters the automobile market and intends to join the electric one among the sustainable mobility solutions the world is adopting. Hyundai thus becomes the first automaker in the world to produce a hydrogen fuel cell vehicle for the market. The car is equipped with a hydrogen fuel cell system that, to generate electricity, passes the gas through a membrane structure where it meets the air taken from the external environment, a process that feeds an electric motor. The excess electricity generated, including energy stored during braking, is stored in a lithium-ion battery. Reposting the next takes 5 min. The first country to put the car on sale was Australia, where the first gas stations were also built. A true vision of a sustainable future.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 312221
> 
> 
> Australia’s first hydrogen car comes to market, complete with charging stations in just 5 minutes. The car travels 900 kilometers with the tank full and purifies the air as it moves forward. For the first time, hydrogen fuel cell technology is being applied serialized in a commercial car and, above all, it allows for such important autonomy, with very reduced charging times. This is Hyundai Nexo, a small-cylinder car that beats all car manufacturers in the world and sets a sustainability record, with a charge of 6.27 kilograms of hydrogen that purifies 449,100 liters of air during e The journey (as much as the consumption of breathing of 33 people for a whole day) and it only emits water down your exhaust pipe. This car produces no CO2 or other polluting emissions; just think that an equivalent vehicle, with a traditional combustion engine, emits about 126 kg of CO2 at the same distance. The hydrogen engine thus enters the automobile market and intends to join the electric one among the sustainable mobility solutions the world is adopting. Hyundai thus becomes the first automaker in the world to produce a hydrogen fuel cell vehicle for the market. The car is equipped with a hydrogen fuel cell system that, to generate electricity, passes the gas through a membrane structure where it meets the air taken from the external environment, a process that feeds an electric motor. The excess electricity generated, including energy stored during braking, is stored in a lithium-ion battery. Reposting the next takes 5 min. The first country to put the car on sale was Australia, where the first gas stations were also built. A true vision of a sustainable future.


Car accidents will be interesting,


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

I see all the Idiots smoking at the hydrogen Pumps now


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



What a fking moron.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

I was in Walmart using the restroom and just as I closed my stall door, a voice from the next stall said, “Hi! How are you?” Embarrassed... I said, “I’m aight!!" The voice said, "So what are you up to?” I said, “Ummm... Just trying to handle a little private business over here!” Then I hear, “Can I come over?” Annoyed... I said “Excuse me?!?!." Then the voice said, “Listen, I will have to call you back, there’s an idiot in the next stall answering all my questions!!!!


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Found a fkn adult thrip in my flower tent this morning. Damn, how that little basturd get in there. Has to be coming from my soil. I spray the veg tent once a week and there's no bugs in there. I must have added some soil and there was eggs in it.

War has just been declared.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2022)

^^^ shes a repeat offender .. love the naturals


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

Im going to have to start watching the Mexican Weather Station.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

Better buy a extra-large bottle of Windex and roll of paper towels


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

This fking C.unt and 4 others were charged. I would beat that ***** until she would never fk with a child again. Made me so fking mad i wanted to throw something through my monitor.



			https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2022/10/06/2290658007647798087/640x360_MP4_2290658007647798087.mp4
		


Five daycare workers are charged with child abuse after shocking video emerged of one terrifying 'bad' toddlers by screaming at them in Halloween masks​
*Daycare workers Sierra McCandless, Oci-Anna Kilburn, Shyenne Shelton, Jennifer Newman and Traci Huston were all charged this week *
*Newman, Shelton, Kilburn and McCandless face three counts of child abuse for participating mayhem and Huston faces two charges for not reporting the abuse *
*A horrific video showed some of the daycare workers at Lil' Blessing Childcare center in Mississippi terrifying toddlers with a horrid Halloween mask *
*The videos have sparked outrage online, causing thousands of people to weigh in on the situation*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morn I have to ask why did you name it Medusa
> Sounds like a good book title,


Someone else named it Medusa and I don't know why.


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Tomorrow


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2022)

Gooode morning all! A cloudy day with sprinkles starting at 53F and 96% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 58F.

Just heard a gunshot and a car accelerating hard to leave, but no idea what got shot.

Some progress on Medusa and dinner out tonight with an old friend who is helping me with the electronics for my solar powered EHEW Elephant bee noise generator.

The ceramic tile grout removal tool that I ordered arrived and I have the tile in the kitchen prepared to regrout today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning 

been sick as a dog for 2 days , in bed , fell much better today , the flu is back baby

like old Tom Joad , I will be around


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning
> 
> been sick as a dog for 2 days , in bed , fell much better today , the flu is back baby
> 
> ...


Thought you fell in, feel better


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thought you fell in, feel better




thanks

fell in what , a quagmire?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

oh never mind…dam spellcheck….

feel feel feel….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning
> 
> been sick as a dog for 2 days , in bed , fell much better today , the flu is back baby
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon big


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2022)

Be well brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

thanks folks

amazing how different things can be in 24 hours

smoking my first joint in 24 hours , I can’t seem to smoke when I am sick


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks
> 
> fell in what , a quagmire?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh never mind…dam spellcheck….
> 
> feel feel feel….


I feel ya man


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Did the site go down last night


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

A Little 10-year-old girl was walking home, alone, from school one day, when a big man on a black motorcycle pulls up beside her.
After following along for a while, turns to her and asks,
"Hey there little girl, do you want to go for a ride?"
"NO!" says the little girl as she keeps on walking.
The motorcyclist again pulls up beside her and asks,
"Hey little girl, I will give you $10 if you hop on the back."
"NO!" says the little girl again as she hurries down the street.
The motorcyclist pulls up beside the little girl again and says,
"Okay kid, my last offer! I'll give you 20 Bucks "and" a Big Bag of Candy if you will just hop on the back of my bike and we will go for a ride."
Finally, the little girl stops and turns towards him and Screams Out...
"Look Dad" "You're the one who bought the Honda instead of the Harley... YOU RIDE IT!!"....... 
See less


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

What Big has really been up to


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Over 2 times the bite pressure of most dogs


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning misfits. Sun is shining and outdoor work is calling. Two more days should have me ready and waiting on Old Man Winter. I've had him catch me with my pants down, and it's never pretty.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

My herb has come out perfect again woohoo.....
It smells and tastes great already and 3 more weeks to cure before its fine smoke.
I hope.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning misfits. Sun is shining and outdoor work is calling. Two more days should have me ready and waiting on Old Man Winter. I've had him catch me with my pants down, and it's never pretty.


Hip are you up on relay 12v system as far as wiring it to be trigger by lower voltage and output higher amps from battery ?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Oh Crap Me sorry Joe 
The electrician is here    Same question
Are you as good as you are with 120volts on 12volt auto electronics


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

Public Service Bulletin 
Dont be this guy ....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

I see What a relay does and understand it, but I cannot see in my mind how the inside of the relay works
I need to trigger the relay via a low power accessory switch power line (On with key)
to relay, then the relay needs to tell the high amp volt out line to turn on the load.
Sound right?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312300
> 
> Public Service Bulletin
> Dont be this guy ....


Me too I have so many of the damm left ones in my box


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh Crap Me sorry Joe
> The electrician is here    Same question
> Are you as good as you are with 120volts on 12volt auto electronics


I am a linevoltage guy
Never really a motor head and the closest i do is trailer wiring, or run a 10awg boat wire off of the battery with it own fuse for a inverter


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Could you not just move the outlet to the left side and it will work?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could you not just move the outlet to the left side and it will work?


thats a different model ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am a linevoltage guy
> Never really a motor head and the closest i do is trailer wiring, or run a 10awg boat wire off of the battery with it own fuse for a inverter


OK thks
That wire you ran out for trailer was never left connected to anything other than the fuse once trailer was disconnected correct. Im fighting a stupid amp pirate when truck is off.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Not even a normal radio wire anywhere to connect to with power off feature
Maybe the LED GL in rear cab are killing my battery LOL
Plants look great


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK thks
> That wire you ran out for trailer was never left connected to anything other than the fuse once trailer was disconnected correct. Im fighting a stupid amp pirate when truck is off.


I remember my buddy tony telling me he would pull  each  fuse and either sees a spark and see if it draws something with the fuse out and go across with a meter


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not even a normal radio wire anywhere to connect to with power off feature
> Maybe the LED GL in rear cab are killing my battery LOL
> Plants look great


you havea hood light or a trunk lite you can remove the bulbs
is a lite on inteior or a light in back on and you dont see it?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you havea hood light or a trunk lite you can remove the bulbs
> is a lite on inteior or a light in back on and you dont see it?


Pretty sure it was ahen I tied into the main power wire going to drivers seat. then out to live camera with no switch  DUH moment years ago
Was such a low draw the battery did not see it for 2 yrs or so.
Went through 3 GOOD battery Gel ones plus the one that came with the truck.
Maybe just bad batteries but Im a stickler for punishment.

Another way is to use amp meter on neg terminal of battery either in line between the battery and ground wire off battery of course and then start pulling fuses to see the parasitic draw stopped or dropped to almost nil.
I have an inductive amp ready for DC voltage so I dont have to disconnect blk wire now.


----------



## boo (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312300
> 
> Public Service Bulletin
> Dont be this guy ....


how about flipping the plate 180 degrees...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Time to wash the daily stink and then some type of movie
> Maybe Netflix   Goodnight all
> Be good Joe dont bend over in front of a few of the guys here
> They like fat azzes


i will remember
night !


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2022)

Me, too. Had a productive day, and I'm hopin' tomorrow is as fruitful. Snow's a comin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy birthday Mrs. Prime!

Good morning brothers and sisters! Another lovely rainy day here, starting at 54F and 95% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 61F.

Lots of tomatoes ripening all at once, so I put up a quart of Pico de Gallo and one of Bruschetta.

Dinner out yesterday at Pastini's with oooold friends about a decade older than us, with her on a walker and him a heart attack survivor and down to 140lbs. Both getting slower and slower but still in good spirits.

Working today on the EHEW Elephant project sound system. I am hooking the amplifier to the inverter and the inverter to a 12V power supply to see how many amps it draws, so as to size the battery pack.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

An old, blind Marine wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels.
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, ‘Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?’
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says,
‘Before you tell that joke I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:
1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3. I’m a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?’
The blind Marine thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, ‘No…not if I’m gonna have to explain it five times.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

Very interesting read. Fking strange shit.









						Found 2 Million-Year-Old Frog Still Living In Oil Field: ‘Key’ Of Human Longevity?
					

When radiocarbon dating, the scientists found that the frog was 2,000,000 years old. When found, its skin is still soft and shiny. Could it be immortal?




					kenhthoisu.net


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2022)

Well, fall of '22 leaf pickup is officially in the bag. Was gonna go up and clean out the gutters on the barns, but when I was pulling the butt plug outta the Deere,  I knocked the top off my thumb knuckle deep enough for the Pullet to go white when she saw it while bandaging me up. Don't need that nasty stuff that comes out of the gutters in it, so they'll wait 'til the middle of next week.
Got cages to clean and I'm thinkin' about going out and saying hi to mom. Today marks the third year she's been gone.


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2022)

keep mom in your heart, we only get one to cherish...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)

boo said:


> keep mom in your heart, we only get one to cherish...


so so true ..


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

Just got home and Im glad


----------



## stain (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

Back on the water tomorrow.  Time is running short gotta land a trophy walleye.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 31, 2022)

Old Hen is snoring. Sam the collie is snoring. Blue the old cat is wheezing. Think I'm gonna join 'em. See ya's in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  More rain here, starting at 56F and 78% RH, with 9 mph winds, and predicted to reach 57F.

Alas I got all my bee sound equipment hooked up to measure the amp draw and discovered that my clamp on amp meter was AC only, so I purchased a DC meter online and it was delivered late last night.  I'll finish this morning, as my daughter and hubby arriving for a visit tomorrow evening, and I will have to wrap it up and clean up my mess before then.

My annual physical late morning today.  Fortunately, I've already done my lab work, so don't have to fast this morning.  My lab work was also museum quality so no worries there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

Back out on the water today....might not catch anything but I bet I scare a few.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



That was me last week


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

That was me when i was 2yrs old.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

^^^^^haven't changed a bit


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That was me when i was 2yrs old.


Wow
You come a long way in 10 years


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

When I was a Younger man, the Hot gals use to buy me drinks and compete on who was taking me home LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

Gone fishing


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Happy Halloween!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^haven't changed a bit


Notice he even had my name.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Notice he even had my name.


Yeah pervert


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

Pute and Mosses fishing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

Should have seen what this smart fker did yesterday. He used the wall and floored it all the way to the finish line. It was freaking unreal how fast he did it. Freaked everybody out. Tore the right side of the car all to hell but he placed is now in the running and placed in the top four for the championship run..


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

Coudnt help myself Boo.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Coudnt help myself Boo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 312414


Hey no fair


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Coudnt help myself Boo.
> 
> that must be your truck, I told you not to try and tune it up...
> View attachment 312414


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

Im getting this for subgals doggie LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

328,000 and counting.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im getting this for subgals doggie LOL
> View attachment 312415


That’s so funny. She would probably hate it like this dog does


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 1, 2022)

Been watching spooky movies with my girls and critters. Everybody is asleep and snoring except me and my fat cat Blue. Think I'm gonna find one more to watch and call it a night.
Hope my shipmates had a good Halloween and didn't get a belly ache eating all the candy.
Good night, Brothers & Sisters and friends.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Been watching spooky movies with my girls and critters. Everybody is asleep and snoring except me and my fat cat Blue. Think I'm gonna find one more to watch and call it a night.
> Hope my shipmates had a good Halloween and didn't get a belly ache eating all the candy.
> Good night, Brothers & Sisters and friends.


Hee, hee, hee, not one morsel of candy did we eat!

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Lots of rain here starting at 47F and 90% RJ, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 52F.

I had my annual physical exam yesterday and aced both it and the lab tests. Good thing I studied.

I found that I'm drawing 0.55 Amps at full volume with the Bee Noise generator, so a group 240 amp hour 8D battery should last about 18 days without sunlight recharging it. Research shows that South Africa enjoys 1543 to 2264 KWH/M2 sunlight on average, so we are now sizing the solar array.

Rainy last night, so only one trick or treater.

My daughter and new hubby are due late today for a week's visit. It will be good to see her again and meet my new son-in-law.

Hee, hee, hee, she is an IT Program Manager, sooo a get computer problems sorted out as a side benefit and I can use her help sorting out the five new outside camera feeds and the Blink doorbell camera that she sent me for my birthday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, not one morsel of candy did we eat!
> 
> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Lots of rain here starting at 47F and 90% RJ, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 52F.
> 
> ...


good morning GW. Enjoy your visit and all the extra benefits while your daughter and son in law are there too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> good morning GW. Enjoy your visit and all the extra benefits while your daughter and son in law are there too. View attachment 312443


Good morning SG!  Thanks, I will!  We always have a good time.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 1, 2022)

Good morning Islanders. Hope this dreary day finds you all happy and stoned.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

oh man , moar hot coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Yeah Coffee Gals are back


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

yeah , I am not holding back anymore

moar coffee!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)

Sexy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

oh man , just as hot as the coffee!

oh baby!…I love me some blue!












and they come in all colors , shapes , and sizes!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)

Thats Chrome.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)

Never cared for New York,,, but Damn.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)

They have enough $ to buy this fancy Lite but not enough to pay the electrician who hung it ......


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312472
> 
> They have enough $ to buy this fancy Lite but not enough to pay the electrician who hung it ......


That erks me too no ends


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

^^^^ I suffer from all those symptoms......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^ I suffer from all those symptoms......


ditto^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 1, 2022)

Is that light suppose to be in the center of the circle to the right?


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312472
> 
> They have enough $ to buy this fancy Lite but not enough to pay the electrician who hung it ......


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Is that light suppose to be in the center of the circle to the right?


absolutely !!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



That was crazy. I think he got that from those video games he played all the time as a kid.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

Good night


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Wishing everyone a ducky peachy day!  




Yet another gorgeous rainy day here starting at 42F and 87% RH, with 8 mph breeze and predicted to reach 47F.

Gym and a dental appointment this morning, and as it turns out my daughter and SIL will be arriving 11:30PM tonight, rather than yesterday.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312504


Gary Larson was a genius ......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That was crazy. I think he got that from those video games he played all the time as a kid.


Yep. That's where he got the idea. He races nascar games all the time. He wasn't sure it was going to work in real time. Guess what,,,it fking worked. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 2, 2022)

HUMANS......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

Most of us guys think with our Cucumbers.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Most of us guys think with our Cucumbers.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Most of us guys think with our Cucumbers.


Or.....my little head always tells the big head what to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)

I told her to call you guys. She has a good phone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks for the first serious laugh of my day!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks @Bubba for turning me onto the quartz bowl for my dab pipe.  It works good!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

Another long day, shipmates. All to a good end, I hope.

See you in the morning with smiling faces and love in your hearts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Wishing everyone a stellar morning!  Rainy again here, starting at 41F at 92% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 52F.

I picked up my daughter and SIL from the airport at 11:30 PM last night and we were up to about 2:30 AM gabbing, so I'm guessing everyone will be sleeping in this morning except Moi and Miss Layla.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Wishing everyone a stellar morning!  Rainy again here, starting at 41F at 92% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 52F.
> 
> I picked up my daughter and SIL from the airport at 11:30 PM last night and we were up to about 2:30 AM gabbing, so I'm guessing everyone will be sleeping in this morning except Moi and Miss Layla.


Enjoy your visit with your daughter GW.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Walt left here for another woman huh ?
> .


Anyone know what is going on with Walt?


SubmarineGirl said:


> Enjoy your visit with your daughter GW.


Thanks!  I am!  We've always been close and have a good time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This fking C.unt and 4 others were charged. I would beat that ***** until she would never fk with a child again. Made me so fking mad i wanted to throw something through my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a rope!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

Got a wife snoring and a kitten wrapped around my neck. Think I'm gonna call it a night. See ya's in the morning, shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!

Heavy rain predicted here today, starting at 47F and 89% RH, with 14 mph breeze, with gusts up to 30 mph gusts, and predicted to reach 63F. A good day for indoor sports..........

Having fun visiting with my daughter and new SIL. She is also helping me with the new security camera sync and recording system and has been a god send in that regard. Alas I did have to dig out the ladder and retrieve all five cameras so she could scan the QR codes. I will wait until it stops raining to put them back up.

She set them all up on the same sync module that the doorbell camera uses, but will move them to their own sync module, because I now get notified every time something trips the notion detector on each camera.

Family style Chinese food out last night on my daughter, to celebrate my past birthday. We will be checking out some more restaurants while they are here, though sadly some of my favorite ones closed during the pandemic.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

She is teaching me Yoga.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Back on the water tomorrow.  Time is running short gotta land a trophy walleye.





WeedHopper said:


> She is teaching me Yoga.
> 
> View attachment 312641


R -I-G-H-T!!!! I'm sure something getting positioned in some fashion...pute, I used to trout fish in the cold, don't know if I still can. Every year old feels colder somehow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

I love yoga.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> R -I-G-H-T!!!! I'm sure something getting positioned in some fashion...pute, I used to trout fish in the cold, don't know if I still can. Every year old feels colder somehow.


I used to do that as well. Actually had to dip our rod in the water to keep our rod guides from freezing up. Used to be fun not so much nowadays. However I have been out on the water in the last 2 weeks when it was under 30° I have to remind myself how much fun this is.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Do Not Fall In.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 4, 2022)

Our boat ramps are tricky once it gets to 30. Throw rocksalt down and wait just a bit to get your boat out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She is teaching me Yoga.
> 
> View attachment 312641


Breathing asanas no doubt.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Breathing asanas no doubt.


I figured he was hiding underneath too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Now That's a Boat


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love yoga.


What about Boo Boo?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Im a snake


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Meet Berreta


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Snakes on the Plane


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

He slithered away.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He slithered away.


Im a nice snake LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to do that as well. Actually had to dip our rod in the water to keep our rod guides from freezing up. Used to be fun not so much nowadays. However I have been out on the water in the last 2 weeks when it was under 30° I have to remind myself how much fun this is.


It does feel good to "force" yourself to these things, sort of brings out the bit of tough that's left! Shark must move forward and all.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2022)

Happy satyrday brothers and sisters and all hail Lord Saturn!

More rain starting at 50F and 72% RH, with 7 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 58F.

Enjoying my daughters visit and especially thankful for her help setting up my cameras. A project full of twists and IT roadblocks that I would have never figured out and am amazed at how patiently she continues to dig to sort it out, including with tech support that is clueless, besides speaking hard to understand heavily accented Indianglis. Currently trying to get the recording to auxiliary drive working after discovering that the commands were ignoring us because Blink/Amazon wants to sell cloud space and we had to delete the free home trial and wait a day for them to disconnect, before it would accept instructions from us.

Heavy rains and windy yesterday, so we stuck mostly indoors except for grocery shopping, and today we will show the Portland sights to our new SIL


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

Funny as fk.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Gotta run down stairs and start brewing a batch of tea. Girls will love this.  B right back.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Okay back upstairs. Tea is brewing, two more starts have shown Roots overnight, girls also need fed and have some up potting for the ladies waiting to get into the flower attend. I'm going to be busy here than a one legged man in an azz kicking contest this morning at least.

Looks like a cloudy start to the day I don't care I can't see the Sun from my basement anyway.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I really like them roster


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 5, 2022)

Strike the mainsails; foresails only. 50 MPH gales out there. Had to pull the flags off the flagpole. She had a pretty good bend going. Looks like the gales of November came early. Bet the pucker factor is pretty high on the Big Lakes.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Windy day here as well.  Lots of leaves are disappearing from the trees.  Some trees hold on until strong winds get the last of them.  I will still have a few on my Bradford Pear but not many. I will be on leaf detail again tomorrow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Strike the mainsails; foresails only. 50 MPH gales out there. Had to pull the flags off the flagpole. She had a pretty good bend going. Looks like the gales of November came early. Bet the pucker factor is pretty high on the Big Lakes.


Illusions, my last boat, didn't come alive until the small craft warning were out, but at 50 mph gusts, I would be down to a storm hanky..............

Merry day of the Sun all! More rain here in Paradise, starting at 46F and 86% RH, with 12 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 47F in the heat of the day.

Family visit going well, though I picked a bad day for a tour of the Scenic Highway waterfalls, because there was no parking at any of them, due to heavy participation by the rest of society. Not a showstopper because my SIL is recovering from knee surgery and wearing a brace, so not heavily into walking.

More good food. A mid-day wild Blackberry concentrate over Cheesecake, with Grayfox and my daughter treating us to a delightful dinner of thick cut breaded porkchops with asparagus and small potatoes and I marveled everyone with Creme Brule topped with candied orange peel.

Planning more scenic touring today, and I will whomp up a batch of my infamous Jalapeno Lemonade. I also have some candied rose petals to top off the balance of the Creme Brule Le Orange.

Everyone enjoying Miss Layla and Sweet Melissa, who have started sharing affection after Miss Layla properly explained to the interlopers what dangerous ground they were treading on and who had their eye on them. Both are animal lovers and missing their own, so with some treats, it didn't take long.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

50 mph winds and I would heave to , get down below and strap in

and the really smart sailors would never sail into conditions like that…not a good sailor anyway , one that plans ahead 

there is always the unpredictable squall and if one sails long enough one will experience a puckering storm

good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

My Maryjane graduated from ring the bell to barking to go out.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2022)

The gails last night were a curse wrapped in a blessing. Only had to pick up less than 20 bushels of leaves and a mess of tree branches, but it saved me from having to climb up on the roof of the main shead to blow 'em off. Clean as a whistle up there.
It's a sunny 60 degrees out with a mile breeze. Kinda pretty compared to what's coming this winter.
Plow goes on the Jeep tomorrow. How many weeks have I said that so far?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 6, 2022)

http://www.flixxy.com/trumpet-solo-melissa-venema.htm





*SILENZIO'...BEAUTIFUL AND HAUNTING*

About six miles from  Maastricht, in the Netherlands, lie buried 8,301 American soldiers who died in "Operation Market Garden" in the battles to liberate Holland in the fall/winter of 1944. Every one of the men buried in the cemetery, as well as those in the Canadian and British military cemeteries, has been adopted by a Dutch family who mind the grave, decorate it, and keep alive the memory of the soldier they have adopted. It is even the custom to keep a portrait of "their" soldier in a place of honour in their home.



Annually, on "Liberation Day," memorial services are held for "the men who died to liberate Holland." The day concludes with a concert. The final piece is always "Il Silenzio," a memorial piece commissioned by the Dutch and first played in 1965 on the 20th anniversary of Holland's liberation. It has been the concluding piece of the memorial concert ever since.

This year the soloist was a 13-year-old Dutch girl, Melissa Venema, backed by André Rieu and his orchestra (the Royal Orchestra of the Netherlands). This beautiful concert piece is based upon the original version of taps and was composed by Italian composer Nino Rossi.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Been trimming....need a brake.  Gonna take a walk then back to the scissors.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW. I’m that 4:20 dog for sure
> View attachment 312739
> Middle man fired up another one to pass both ways. View attachment 312740






Good morning SG!




Wowza, too much good food and I woke up this morning at midnight thirty with serial abdominal pain and my lower tract all upset.  Fortunately, I recovered, and we had a good morning dog walk, followed by breakfast out at Gravy's.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

This guy is full of pot pollin and is on his way to your house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

Me, too. Got a tiny bit of work to do tomorrow and the line dried sheets are callin' my name. Good night, shipmates.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

Is that tile or a Pergo floor?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll! A partially cloudy day here, starting at 39F and 93% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 45F.

More laughing and scratching with my daughter and SIL. Today will be the last day to visit, as they fly out early tomorrow morning.

To her delight, Miss Layla finally got to play with other dogs on her morning walk through the park. Before returning to Pacific time, it was still dark and wet at 6:30AM and no one else was showing up.

Wishing everyone a delightful two toke Tuesday! All hail Lord Tiu!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312853
> Good morning folks. View attachment 312854


Good morning SG!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  View attachment 312856
> View attachment 312856


Good morning GW 


just catching up slow start this morning 


 got another kidney doc appointment today prep for more surgery on the left kidney.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW View attachment 312857
> just catching up slow start this morning View attachment 312858
> got another kidney doc appointment today prep for more surgery on the left kidney. View attachment 312859
> View attachment 312860


I hope all goes well for you


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I hope all goes well for you


Thank you. Hopefully an out patient thing. Will find out today


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)

puppy


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2022)

Love David Manns artwork.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2022)

Morning.  Hoping the best Subby.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

Good morning, Misfits. Fingers crossed for ya, Subbie. I hate doctors. Necessary evil, I guess.

Good luck to you too, Pute.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2022)

Batten down the hatches. Looks like all of our Florida friends are in for more crap weather. Nothing you ain't had before, just more of it.

G'night, shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW View attachment 312857
> just catching up slow start this morning View attachment 312858
> got another kidney doc appointment today prep for more surgery on the left kidney. View attachment 312859
> View attachment 312860


Good luck with your procedure SG!  Sending positive thoughts!

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! A gorgeous blue-sky day here today, starting at 36F and 85% RH, with 5 mph breeze and predicted to reach 48F.

More sightseeing and I rehung all my cameras yesterday. Very disappointed that the Blink sync module will only accept up to a one TB drive for recording. I purchased 12 TB passbooks for the purpose.

Some progress on LLE coalescer designs and more work on that today.

My daughter and SIL are flying out this morning and I will be taking them to the airport at 4:00 AM this morning, after which I have a dental appointment and the housekeepers are due.




Passing left!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2022)

a buddy of mine just bought a can am 200 hp 4 wheeler, turbo charged...damn thing will push your eyeballs back into their sockets...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2022)

G'night, Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Partially cloudy here today, starting at 37F and 92% RH, and predicted to reach 48F.

Daughter and SIL arrived home safely and my dental cleaning was uneventful, but I skipped the gym until today.

Progress on the Medusa project, and today I will spend some quality Auto Cad time whomping out conceptuals for coalescers to remove the water after LLE.

 Passing left!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2022)

Good morning 

bagged up the last of the harvest and we are done for 2022…….almost 20 lbs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> bagged up the last of the harvest and we are done for 2022…….almost 20 lbs


That should last you till next year


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 10, 2022)

Forty seven years ago today the Edmund Fitsgerald sank. If only I lived closer I could have save some lives ......


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Forty seven years ago today the Edmund Fitsgerald sank. If only I lived closer I could have save some lives ......



Did they require an electrician that day?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did they require an electrician that day?


yes but he called in sick .....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes but he called in sick .....


Lucky Bastard  Hope he bought a Lottery ticket


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Been a nice last couple of days.  It all stops today.  Cold front moving in and the highs will be in the low 40's with wind and snow.  

I am busy doing my due diligence and will be laid up for a few days because of out patient surgery tomorrow.  Don't know what to expect but will be using nothing but my right hand for a few days.

Done everything I can but there is always something to do.  Mrs Pute will help but she is more in the way than help.  Gonna be interesting.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Been a nice last couple of days.  It all stops today.  Cold front moving in and the highs will be in the low 40's with wind and snow.
> 
> I am busy doing my due diligence and will be laid up for a few days because of out patient surgery tomorrow.  Don't know what to expect but will be using nothing but my right hand for a few days.
> 
> Done everything I can but there is always something to do.  Mrs Pute will help but she is more in the way than help.  Gonna be interesting.


Best of Luck


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Todays high is 77,, by Friday the high will be 56 and a low of 34.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2022)

Good luck with the surgery, Pute. Remember that Mrs. Pute is just trying to help 'cause she loves ya, so have patients.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Are you right-handed Pute?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Wish i had a boat like that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## partyboobs (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish i had a boat like that.
> 
> View attachment 312974



Id come for a ride


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish i had a boat like that.
> 
> View attachment 312974


What boat?


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Are you right-handed Pute?


Yes, why?  Left hand is getting the procedure.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish i had a boat like that.
> 
> View attachment 312974


Wish ya had a Butt like that dear Gal in the yellow


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Yes, why?  Left hand is getting the procedure.


I figured if it was your right hand i would send Roster over to help you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

This is for Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

I want this one.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I figured if it was your right hand i would send Roster over to help you.


Hey Now Just because I let you help me out that time after my accident
Does not mean I will pay it forward


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is for Hippie.
> 
> View attachment 312979


I had a lime green ford


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Bastard,,you said you wouldnt tell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Started a Go Fund Me page because the poor girl is wearing worn-out clothes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

I just gave a dollar.


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastard,,you said you wouldnt tell.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

AC DC - Thunderstruck (Official video)
					

AC DC - Thunderstruck (Official video)




					ok.ru


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish i had a boat like that.
> 
> View attachment 312974


fock the boat !


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



I would have tuned his azz


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2022)

Anybody want some Tuna.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Been a nice last couple of days.  It all stops today.  Cold front moving in and the highs will be in the low 40's with wind and snow.
> 
> I am busy doing my due diligence and will be laid up for a few days because of out patient surgery tomorrow.  Don't know what to expect but will be using nothing but my right hand for a few days.
> 
> Done everything I can but there is always something to do.  Mrs Pute will help but she is more in the way than help.  Gonna be interesting.


Good luck tomorrow Hope all goes well...


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2022)

good luck with the hand surgery pute...with the new technology most surgeries are now simple...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 10, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck with the hand surgery pute...with the new technology most surgeries are now simple...


that now but years ago it was different .When I was 1 day old they gave me the operation they give baby boys and I didnt walk for 11 months after that .....


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2022)

ahh, the bris removal...I hear that stuff is great for stem cell therapy and a few other things...


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

An appetizer for Geffrey Dahlmer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2022)

pute said:


> An appetizer for Geffrey Dahlmer.


Only the dark ones.


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only the dark ones.


They  taste like carp


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> An appetizer for Geffrey Dahlmer.


Im 1/2 italian so it was a small snack


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> AC DC - Thunderstruck (Official video)
> 
> 
> AC DC - Thunderstruck (Official video)
> ...


good morning Pute. I like this version too…



good luck on your surgery today, I’ll keep you in mind. Hope you have a speedy recovery too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That should last you till next year


Certainly, with reasonable prudence!


pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Been a nice last couple of days.  It all stops today.  Cold front moving in and the highs will be in the low 40's with wind and snow.
> 
> I am busy doing my due diligence and will be laid up for a few days because of out patient surgery tomorrow.  Don't know what to expect but will be using nothing but my right hand for a few days.
> 
> Done everything I can but there is always something to do.  Mrs Pute will help but she is more in the way than help.  Gonna be interesting.


Commiseration and good luck with your hand surgery brother!


WeedHopper said:


> Anybody want some Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 312985


How big was that minnow before they inflated it and held it closer to the camera to make it look bigger?

Morning ya'll, wishing everyone a stellar Veteran's Day!

All hail ya'll fellow veterans! Semper Fi and thank you for serving!

A mixed partially cloudy and blue-sky day with some sprinkles, starting at 41F and 72% RH, with 6 mph breeze and predicted 47F.

Yesterday was a day spent catching up after my family visit and some quality time at the gym and on Auto Cad detailing brain farts.

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and picking up where I left off yesterday with my designs. I also need to do some Asian grocery shopping.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> good morning Pute. I like this version too…



Gee haw!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

Yes indeed GW thank you for your service and all others that have served


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2022)

all the best Pute

salute! to all my veteran bros and sisters!

16 degrees here with wind , feels like 6 degrees , the chickens are happy , we winterized their coop yesterday

a lot of winter clean up and dreaming of spring will be going on around here the next few months

Italian coffee and homemade cinnamon rolls on the counter with some Goat and Monkey MassGas hooters to smoke the morning away


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy Veterans Day.  Respect to all who sacrificed and served to protect this country.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Veterans Day.  Respect to all who sacrificed and served to protect this country.


HOPE ALL GOES WELL PUTE


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

My Veteran ass is working. Well I mean I'm not doing any physical labor,,,but I'm running crews.
Which makes me tired. Okay maybe not tired,, but I'd rather be home watching The Rifle Man


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Whoops I double posted some how.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> They  taste like carp


Ya gotta get the mud vein outta 'em.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

Good morning, shipmates. Not nearly as nice out today as yesterday, but no snow, so I'll take it.
Got woken up at the butt crack of dawn by the parrots. I rolled over and ignored them. The door got nosed open by She who will not be denied (my old cat, Blue), and she promptly jumped up on the bed and demanded the start of what will be hours worth of pets and scratches. She's staring at me with the evil eye while I type this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Stop pissing off the p.ussy.


----------



## partyboobs (Nov 11, 2022)

We call it Remembrance Day in Canada but thanks for service all


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> We call it Remembrance Day in Canada but thanks for service all


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

Off to the Doc's .  This should be fun.  Two step process.....back again on Monday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Take care of yourself brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Off to the Doc's .  This should be fun.  Two step process.....back again on Monday.


You coming home today later tonight?
Best of luck, Mark the hand that they are not suppose to operate on


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

Who's next in line in seccession of Power just in case?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Funny bastard.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard.


So he wont be back until Monday?
God Speed Pute and speedy recovery


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

My Wife's girlfriend brought me this. Never seen it before.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

Best Van Doors


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2022)

that can't be a chevy, not enough rust...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 11, 2022)

H


boo said:


> that can't be a chevy, not enough rust...


Happy birthday Brother ,smoking one in your honor..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

Me too boo


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So he wont be back until Monday?
> God Speed Pute and speedy recovery


I was watching you on my phone while the doc turned my hand into a pin  ...
cushion. Ha ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

boo said:


> that can't be a chevy, not enough rust...


Rust or no rust it's not on the side of the road unless it's pulling a Ford out a ditch or to a mechanic shop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Too early.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Off to the Doc's .  This should be fun.  Two step process.....back again on Monday.


Good luck with your procedure and recovery brother!  Only a flesh wound and a golden opportunity to contemplate the sound of one hand typing.................

Happy Satyr Day brothers and sisters! Cloudy here starting at 42f and 63% RH, with 5 mph breeze and predicted to reach 49F.

Some pump research, frolicking on Auto Cad, and quality time pickling another gallon of Daikon.

I found the pump information that I needed, but more filter research today, because I can't get a simple engineering cut sheet from Pall, giving me enough pressure and flow information for me to size a system. I'm going to recommend that we go elsewhere to the LPG supplier that I'm helping.

Part of the issue is that they have convinced my client that Pall coalescing filters are superior to all others but are not able to supply the numbers supporting that claim either. I saw the chat notes, which had a note attached stating that this was for the cannabis market. I didn't tell them that, but it seemed a noteworthy point to them, leaving me to wonder if that is why they are ignoring my requests.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Hopper Like my new avatar


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Ya got everything covered.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Has anyone here eaten Fresh Oysters just dug from the Bay?
Delicious.....................................................................Osous


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Morning, Rough night.  Today will be better......pain pills.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has anyone here eaten Fresh Oysters just dug from the Bay?
> Delicious.....................................................................Osous
> View attachment 313047


I am addicted. I see the horseradish....where is the Tabasco.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I am addicted. I see the horseradish....where is the Tabasco.


In all this time I never tried that, prob very tasty. Tabasco that is.
Now I may have to call a friend and see what he has avail.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In all this time I never tried that, prob very tasty. Tabasco that is.
> Now I may have to call a friend and see what he has avail.


What?  Really.....just let it slide down you throat.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Before one of you says something.....I don't gobble the goop!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> What?  Really.....just let it slide down you throat.


I chew them and enjoy the fishy taste they have
But now I may never eat another oyster the same
Thanks


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Some how I don't see this group ordering oysters on the half shell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Tried them one time. Didn't like them. Yuk


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tried them one time. Didn't like them. Yuk


It's a taste you either like or hate
Can you eat a raw Clam ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Have no desire.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

It's a taste you either like or hate
Can you eat a raw Clam ? I love them too
I use to eat all the large chowder clams for my lunch on the half shell.
Some horsie Sauce and cocktail sauce and I would have a field day (chowders did not pay well was not worth the gas money to bring them in to market)


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Dup


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

I love sea spiders...(shell fish.)


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

You have to have an open mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

I think we broke the internet


----------



## boo (Nov 12, 2022)

with my liver I can't eat anything uncooked...the doc told me sushi of oysters would be the death of me...
how's the hand pute, things doing ok for ya...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

I added a new Tool to my collection
Is the site wonkie for anyone else or just me
Not a real


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Oh well I tried wont let me post pics anymore


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Hey its working


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

A rich young woman sat beside a poor elderly man on a plane. She alerted the flight attendant upon taking her seat.
The flight attendant answered warmly, when the woman abruptly said, “Please find me another seat immediately.” The flight attendant responded, “I’m sorry Ma’am, but the economy cabin is fully booked.”
The rich woman replied, “But I’m not going to travel beside a worthless bum. Do something.”
While the elderly man stared in disbelief, the flight attendant responded, “I’ll talk to the Captain about this.”
Then flight attendant went to the Captain and asked, “Captain, a woman feels uncomfortable to sit beside a poor elder man. What should we do?”
Surprisingly, the Captain’s face changed. He looked amused and said, “This woman is interesting. I’ve never encountered an issue like this before. I have a plan. Listen..”
And the Captain relayed to the flight attendant what he wants to do. The flight attendant was stunned at his plan. In fact, she was amazed.
A few minutes later, the flight attendant returned. “The Captain said we could use an open seat in First Class. He also wants to apologize for having to travel with such a terrible person.”
As the woman rose out of her seat, the flight attendant reached out her arm towards the poor elderly man. “Sir will you please follow me?” To which the plane applauded.
Never look down on other people. We are all equal in God’s sight. Regardless of what you have achieved in life, stay humble. Keep your feet on the ground. The bad news is time flies. The good news is you’re the pilot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2022)

Howdy shipmates. It started out sunny and windy at 36 degrees, but she's climbed her way to 40 and overcast. Got nothing to do but put the plow on the ATV and then I'm trying a new recipe. Food makes the Old Hen happy, and I'm kinda hungry, too.

Glad to hear the paw surgery went good for ya, Pute.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

What is with this site today.  Talk about slow motion.  Can't get mt tablet to work at all....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2022)

Had that problem yesterday, but today it's just fine. Thought ya'd put me on slo-mo.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

boo said:


> with my liver I can't eat anything uncooked...the doc told me sushi of oysters would be the death of me...
> how's the hand pute, things doing ok for ya


Hand is still there.  Some pain.  Back on Monday to have the finger straightened.  Yesterday I got 20 shots in my finger to loosen the goop up.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Things seem to be working but everything is still slow.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had that problem yesterday, but today it's just fine. Thought ya'd put me on slo-mo.


Ha all morning I have been double posting and no pics are posting
Seems better now


----------



## boo (Nov 12, 2022)

with my liver I can't eat anything uncooked...the doc told me sushi of oysters would be the death of me...
how's the hand pute, things doing ok for ya...
buried the loader in soft ground getting ready to tonights festivities...the heck with it, looking forward to seeing old friends...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has anyone here eaten Fresh Oysters just dug from the Bay?
> Delicious.....................................................................Osous
> View attachment 313047





pute said:


> Some how I don't see this group ordering oysters on the half shell.


I used to snorkel for them and eat them right on the beach but I've never "dug" them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Edited


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

This happened by my house a few hours ago. Very sad. It was an air show they do every year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I used to snorkel for them and eat them right on the beach but I've never "dug" them.


Well I used the wrong word , to dig means to harvest to a bayman. I would say dig a bag of oysters meant one would walk the shoreline at low tide and break the oysters from the cluster they grow in. They grow in a reef of them all connected and a pain to break up.
I have harvested scallop with mask any snorkel gear


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Now Grant it this was on Long Island I imagine some osters may grow differently elsewhere


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Poor bastards never had a chance


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

Must be all the Narco Pain pills


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Well I used the wrong word , to dig means to harvest to a bayman. I would say dig a bag of oysters meant one would walk the shoreline at low tide and break the oysters from the cluster they grow in. They grow in a reef of them all connected and a pain to break up.
> I have harvested scallop with mask any snorkel gear
> View attachment 313061


Hee, hee, hee, pulling your chain!


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

Good night, Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2022)

All hail Sol Rex!    






Another lovely cloudy morning here starting at 36F with 89% RH and predicted to reach 47F.

I finished my Liquid Gas and Liquid Liquid clarifier conceptuals and shared them with an LPG supplier building a Liquid Liquid Extraction system. I also did pump research and shared my recommendations. Back to Auto Cad again today recording more brain farts.............


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All hail Sol Rex!
> View attachment 313083
> 
> 
> ...


Cool auto CAD GW. Good luck with the suppliers interest in it…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

See 


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, pulling your chain!


I knew that and you were understanding Lov Ya Man


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All hail Sol Rex!
> View attachment 313083
> 
> 
> ...


When I built my  Liquid Gas and Liquid Liquid clarifiers I did not use CAD, all was from memory
LOL  Morning Brother 
Pass puff puff


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Morning Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> When I built my  Liquid Gas and Liquid Liquid clarifiers I did not use CAD, all was from memory
> LOL  Morning Brother
> Pass puff puff


Are you sure Walt didn't participate?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm not touching that one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not touching that one.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Let's see what we can fk with today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Morning Pute. Hope the hand is not throbbing today. Have a good day


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Let's see what we can fk with today.




i have a few things in mind


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2022)

morning ladies...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Hey now boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Going over to the neighbors for coffee. Then back home so I can watch our local football team s-ihit the bed again.   Back to the Doc tomorrow....can't wait.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Going over to the neighbors for coffee. Then back home so I can watch our local football team s-ihit the bed again.   Back to the Doc tomorrow....can't wait.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

Good afternoon, Islanders. We've got sun/clouds/sun/clouds, and every time the clouds come, they drop a dozen snow flakes. Old Man Winter is just letting me know he's on the way. 
Supposed to snow Tuesday, but it won't stick (I hope). I'm ready for it, what ever it does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Yep. Tomorrow we get rain and cold ass weather. Our highs will now be in the 40s and 50s and lows in the 30s.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

You guys ever get snow down there?

By the way, where's Floydada, Texas? Bought a knife off a dude on ebay that's from there. For some reason, USPS decided it should go to Main and then New Hampshire before making its way to Michigan. Weird.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks like a hoppin‘ place.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like a hoppin‘ place.


they got big deer there too....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they got big deer there too....
> View attachment 313129


Wow, look at that


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, look at that


looks like what Big sees everyday


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> looks like what Big sees everyday


Nope. Got too many trees and too much grass for where Big's at.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys ever get snow down there?
> 
> By the way, where's Floydada, Texas? Bought a knife off a dude on ebay that's from there. For some reason, USPS decided it should go to Main and then New Hampshire before making its way to Michigan. Weird.


It's in West Texas by Lubbock Texas. It's known as the Pumpkin Capital.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

That's 'cause that's what they do for fun. Pump kin.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

Good night, Islanders. Gonna find a spooky flick to fall asleep watching. Sweet dreams to you all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2022)

Wishing everyone a lovely Moonday! All hail Moon Goddess Artemis!






A clear blue-sky day here starting at 36F and 88% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to reach 49F.

Working on a cathouse design today. I've always admired cathouses, though mom advised me to avoid them.

This one will be for Sweet Melissa, our 12 year old brown tabby grimalkin and feature a protected entry, picture window, and PID controlled heat mat.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

Morning folks 
Donde esta Ness?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning folks
> Donde esta Ness?


Oh where can that gal be?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's 'cause that's what they do for fun. Pump kin.


lucky they got em close to where they live ...just sayin.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Oh where can that gal be?


I think She is in a dark place. She loves this group and do not think She found another hobby so to speak ....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

A moment of silence for a season of no bikinis please.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 14, 2022)

good morning friends. Hope everyone is having a good start to their Monday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 14, 2022)

its a great day to get high

and drink coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> its a great day to get high
> 
> and drink coffee
> 
> ...


timeless beauty


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

تنام مع الكلاب ، ولديك يوم جميل


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Fargin cold out.  

Girls need attention today.  Mrs Pute is gonna have to assist me.  This should be interesting.  

Back to the doc today.  I will be glad when this is over and life returns to my normal mess.

Forgot to spray for thrips in veg this morning....be back.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Fargin cold out.
> 
> Girls need attention today.  Mrs Pute is gonna have to assist me.  This should be interesting.
> 
> ...


Best of Luck You'll be fine


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> تنام مع الكلاب ، ولديك يوم جميل


أراهن أنك تقول ذلك لجميع 
الفتيات ...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> أراهن أنك تقول ذلك لجميع
> الفتيات ...


يجب أن ترى كل الهرة التي حصلت عليها على مر السنين تفعل ذلك بطريقتي.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> يجب أن ترى كل الهرة التي حصلت عليها على مر السنين تفعل ذلك بطريقتي.


يجب أن ترى كل الهرة التي حصلت عليها على مر السنين تفعل ذلك بطريقتي.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> يجب أن ترى كل الهرة التي حصلت عليها على مر السنين تفعل ذلك بطريقتي.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> تنام مع الكلاب ، ولديك يوم جميل


A fox actually!  You have a pretty day too!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

Better


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ya made me look like Moses. Got no rivers to part, but I'm gonna part the sheets and climb in. Good night, Islanders.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2022)

Me to.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2022)

Double toking and passing left!  





Hugging right!  




Gooode mroning ya'll!  Another lovely clear blue sky day starting at 42F and 53% RH, with 12 mph breeze and predicted to reach 54F.

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and an old friend and more time on the Medusa project looking for coalescing filters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)

Morning Gang. My ass was driving all day yesterday. Had to go to Tulsa Oklahoma and back.
My back is kicking my ass this morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2022)

I love tulsa…..moved there in April of 1970 and left in 83’…….grew some gorilla herbs in the hills west of tulsa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Double toking and passing left!  View attachment 313202
> View attachment 313202
> Hugging right!  View attachment 313201
> 
> ...


Double toke and double hug GW. Top of the morning


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Double toking and passing left!  View attachment 313202
> View attachment 313202
> Hugging right!  View attachment 313201
> 
> ...



Good Morning,
Woke up to our first light snow of the season.  I’m really not ready for another winter, but at least there’s no shoveling today.   I think some of you love this cold weather…..and I think you’re crazy!  Lol.  Have a great morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Double toke and double hug GW. Top of the morning
> View attachment 313207
> View attachment 313208
> View attachment 313209
> View attachment 313210


Back atcha SG!


----------



## boo (Nov 15, 2022)

mornin folks, dealing with a dog on fire today...Ivan is in rare form...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Double toke and double hug GW. Top of the morning
> View attachment 313207
> View attachment 313208
> View attachment 313209
> View attachment 313210


Hey, toss a hippie in the middle of that hug sandwich! 


T_Dub said:


> Good Morning,
> Woke up to our first light snow of the season.  I’m really not ready for another winter, but at least there’s no shoveling today.   I think some of you love this cold weather…..and I think you’re crazy!  Lol.  Have a great morning.


Snow in MO? BAWAHAHAHAHAHA! Come on up here to Yankeeland and I'll guarantee you'll never whine about the snow in MO again.

I remember going down to Kennett during Christmas time when I was a kid. They got a light dusting of the white curse, and my cousins thought it was the coolest thing they'd ever seen. The locals drove like the roads were polished glass. What a giggle. As far as loving snow and cold weather, it could snow Christmas eve and be gone by January 1st and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks, dealing with a dog on fire today...Ivan is in rare form...


They get puppy Crazy sometimes don’t they? Maryjane gets a burst of energy every night right before her bedtime. I usually let her out for 20 quick laps around the yard. She runs like a bat outta hell then comes in to relax until kennel time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

Then there is chill time.


----------



## boo (Nov 15, 2022)

Ivan decided to roam last night, he headed out back to harass the chickens as usual...I called him 3 or 4 times and nothing...I headed out to get him when he came trotting towards the house...Dutch ragged on him for a few seconds to let him know what he did was not acceptable...Dutch knows what's going on and he's really helping guide Ivan...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

How has Bit coin be lately?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How has Bit coin be lately?


chirp.....chirp......chirp.......


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2022)

Beer time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)

Not yet. I start at 5 when i gets home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)

Drink one for me.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2022)

Morning, afternoon or whatever. Trying to snap out of a haze. Woke up sick this morning. I guess it was the meds. Can barely see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)

Pain meds or Antibiotics?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, afternoon or whatever. Trying to snap out of a haze. Woke up sick this morning. I guess it was the meds. Can barely see.


Did you call your doctor, did anyone say you may have these side effects?
Is there history of stroke in the family?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pain meds or Antibiotics?


Most likely both.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not yet. I start at 5 when i gets home.


BEER TIME


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

Thanksgiving came early


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2022)

Been MIA for awhile.   Bad reaction from the meds they gave me from my hand procedure yesterday.  Head is in fire and can't keep anything down.  Gotta lay back down.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Been MIA for awhile.   Bad reaction from the meds they gave me from my hand procedure yesterday.  Head is in fire and can't keep anything down.  Gotta lay back down.


Hope you get back on track soon


----------



## boo (Nov 15, 2022)

hang in there pute, you're meaner than the pain...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Been MIA for awhile.   Bad reaction from the meds they gave me from my hand procedure yesterday.  Head is in fire and can't keep anything down.  Gotta lay back down.


Good healing brother!


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2022)

Thanks.....re-energised....watching great things on tv.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I chew them and enjoy the fishy taste they have
> But now I may never eat another oyster the same
> Thanks


I can't eat that mess! No way. Fried? Yup.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2022)

boo said:


> with my liver I can't eat anything uncooked...the doc told me sushi of oysters would be the death of me...
> how's the hand pute, things doing ok for ya...


I remember at one time during my liver treatment, they didn't want me even walking on a beach! Something about possible puncture from shells, and your body being a petri dish for that bacteria. I think it was because of sky high iron. That's no longer a restriction.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning all! Yet another double gorgeous blue sky day, starting at 39F and 64% RH, with 12 mph breeze and predicted to reach 64F.

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@! My Graywolfslair.com host had equipment failure, lost the cloud, and so far has been unable to retrieve it. I turned it over to my webmaster and am crossing my fingers, while thinking unkind thoughts and sharpening my boarding cutlass.

Hundreds of hours lost if it is irretrievable, and I just don't have it in me to do it over from [email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313219


I like Jay and hope he recovers easy ....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, afternoon or whatever. Trying to snap out of a haze. Woke up sick this morning. I guess it was the meds. Can barely see.


Drinking enough water?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313237


You always get so romantic in the middle of the month ......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, afternoon or whatever. Trying to snap out of a haze. Woke up sick this morning. I guess it was the meds. Can barely see.


The stomach flu is going around here on the east coast. Maybe you have a touch. Did the meds your doc gave you come with any of these side effects?  Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thanksgiving came early
> View attachment 313236


looks like baked possum


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thanksgiving came early
> View attachment 313236


Yum


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> looks like baked possum


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im good


little bbq sauce and Im good


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Morning back to the Doctor today.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning back to the Doctor today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Gonna post both of these on the thanksgiving invite this year. I needed something gluten free too but that possum is a real treat


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning back to the Doctor today.


Hopefully you are feeling better than yesterday


pute said:


> Morning back to the Doctor today.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning all! Yet another double gorgeous blue sky day, starting at 39F and 64% RH, with 12 mph breeze and predicted to reach 64F.
> 
> [email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@! My Graywolfslair.com host had equipment failure, lost the cloud, and so far has been unable to retrieve it. I turned it over to my webmaster and am crossing my fingers, while thinking unkind thoughts and sharpening my boarding cutlass.
> 
> ...


Damn GW. I would die. Hope things work out for you today.



joeb631a said:


> Drinking enough water?


Couldn't keep anything down.



SubmarineGirl said:


> The stomach flu is going around here on the east coast. Maybe you have a touch. Did the meds your doc gave you come with any of these side effects?  Hope you are feeling better today


Felt like the flu.  I haven't had the flu in years..great time to get it.  Feeling much better today.

Cold day and even colder days ahead.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna post both of these on the thanksgiving invite this year. I needed something gluten free too but that possum is a real treat View attachment 313263
> View attachment 313264


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

I don't care that much for Turkey. MY wife is going to make us a nice big juicy roast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

We actually just had a family get together at my house last Saturday. I was asked in the last minute to host it as the original hosts kid got sick. It turned out great. We had no turkey but I’ll probably make a turkey breast for our small thanksgiving for two. We usually just eat raw oysters and bourbon and smoke weed in the garage Just the two of us…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

What do you guys think about this light?


















						SolarXtreme®  500
					

Indoor full spectrum LED Grow light, SolarXtreme 500, is ideal for small-scale home growing, serving user’s needs for LED grow lights at all stages of plant growth.




					shop.californialightworks.com


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Time to go downstairs and see what I can get done with one hand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

I like this light.








						Spider Farmer® Upgraded SE3000 Full Spectrum LED Grow Light - Spider Farmer Official
					

Samsung LM301B · 300W · Extension Cord · UV/IR




					www.spider-farmer.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like this light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, me too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Yeah. Tells me they are wore the fk out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off. This white girl kicked some ass. 














						VIDEO: Big Bully Sucker Punches Varsity Cheerleader, Gets Grounded & Pounded
					

The blonde varsity cheerleader repeatedly told this bully she did not want to fight, but the big bully didn't listen. That was a big mistake.




					taphaps.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Have no clue what she is saying but love that Mexican weather channel. And no im not asking my Wife to translate.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Back from the therapist.  Just cleaned the wound where the skin tore when the surgeon straightend my finger.  She also made a brace to keep my finger streight so it doesn't curl under again.  Hurts like a mo fo.  MIGHT just take awhile for this to heal.  Back again tomorrow.

SMOKE TIME!!!!!


----------



## boo (Nov 16, 2022)

damn pute, that looks nasty...heal up buddy...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the therapist.  Just cleaned the wound where the skin tore when the surgeon straightend my finger.  She also made a brace to keep my finger straight so it doesn't curl under again.  Hurts like a mo fo.  MIGHT just take awhile for this to heal.  Back again tomorrow.
> 
> SMOKE TIME!!!!!View attachment 313306


Good lawrd!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Bro thats some nasty painful looking crap.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the therapist.  Just cleaned the wound where the skin tore when the surgeon straightend my finger.  She also made a brace to keep my finger steaight so it doesn't curl under again.  Hurts like a mo fo.  MIGHT just take awhile for this to heal.  Back again tomorrow.
> 
> SMOKE TIME!!!!!View attachment 313306


Wow no skin graft just leave that sucker open and it will heal from the inside out. Make sure you finish out the antibiotics .
Looks Painful, hope you get some relief


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

I bet he fell asleep trimming with the fiskars snips.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Nov 16, 2022)

ouch./


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Now you know why I have been laying low the last couple of days.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

No antibiotics or pain killers....? I will be back for therapy tomorrow.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

pute said:


> No antibiotics or pain killers....? I will be back for therapy tomorrow.


Make sure you keep that clean, I hope you are not in great Pain
\Pain can ruin anyone's day


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Ya gotta be tough to get old.  It is hard to sleep.  I am sure I could demand more pain killers but it doesn't hurt any more .  Much.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

I recommend a 2x4 tents worth of weed and smoke it ....


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Working on it right now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh my gosh Pute that hurts me just seeing it. That’s gonna take a while to heal For sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 16, 2022)

I'll never look at a plate of lasagna quite the same again after seeing that pic.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Ha ha. I will remember that.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll never look at a plate of lasagna quite the same again after seeing that pic.


Needs crushed red peppers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

Time to haul anchor and sail away, shipmates. See ya all in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Ya gotta be tough to get old.  It is hard to sleep.  I am sure I could demand more pain killers but it doesn't hurt any more .  Much.


Wowza!  I just had essentially the same surgery and had one tight little incision with four stitches, that healed almost immediately.  I would be highly pissed if my surgeon did that to me.

Merry Thorsday! All hail Thor, God of thunder, strength, and protection! Another gorgeous day starting at 35F and 72% RH, with 10 mph breeze and predicted to reach 50F.

Graywolfslair.com is still off air, but I have my web master working on it. He thinks he can recover everything, but they didn't make it easy.

The electric hobby box that I ordered arrived, so I will be wiring Melissa's PID cat house controls today.

Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

Good morning GW and everyone else too 




holding the joint for an extra minute…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the therapist.  Just cleaned the wound where the skin tore when the surgeon straightend my finger.  She also made a brace to keep my finger streight so it doesn't curl under again.  Hurts like a mo fo.  MIGHT just take awhile for this to heal.  Back again tomorrow.
> 
> SMOKE TIME!!!!!View attachment 313306


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313330


Stop that eww


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

eewwww


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

I fell last year running for the grandaughters bus busted a huge gash in my right palm exposing tendons and all that stuff in your hands. Stitched me up but It took forever to heal as your palm stretches a bit. It’s finally healed now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and everyone else too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning SG!  Here's a one-minute hug for you to pass on!  





       ............................................................................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow, a one minute hug is longer than I thought it was… if it were longer I would get nothing done today  passing it on to someone that can take a one minute hug. Not everyone can


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313335


Wake and bake would help that condition roster


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wake and bake would help that condition roster


I only smoke at night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I only smoke at night


Well there you go then…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

But I live in the dark


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But I live in the dark



No argument here…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No argument here…


It's hard to be in the light after seeing the things I have 
It is unimaginable that humans can do what humans do to each other on a daily basis, the things most do not see behind the scenes.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

OK I will try
Good Morning My wonderful people .
Puff puff


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

good morning 

let the fu-ckery begin!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll never look at a plate of lasagna quite the same again after seeing that pic.


Wow ,I love Lasagna , ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ,I love Lasagna , ....





so does Richard Burton

he said he never had it better until he had liz on ya


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> let the fu-ckery begin!


Strated hours ago where ya been


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313330


LISTEN ! YOU DONT BASTARDIZE A PLATE OF SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS .YOU HURT SO MANY ITALIAN BOYS WHO MISS THEIR MOMMAS .....!


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Morning, better hunker down Big.... storm coming.  Not gonna get above freezing for 3 days.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> LISTEN ! YOU DONT BASTARDIZE A PLATE OF SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS .YOU HURT SO MANY ITALIAN BOYS WHO MISS THEIR MOMMAS .....!


I might not eat for days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, better hunker down Big.... storm coming.  Not gonna get above freezing for 3 days.





should i bring my plants indoors?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313335


You didnt say that in Cambodia ....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, better hunker down Big.... storm coming.  Not gonna get above freezing for 3 days.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I will try
> Good Morning My wonderful people .
> Puff puff


Good morning brother!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I might not eat for days.


I tried that .days ? couldnt last for ahour...!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You didnt say that in Cambodia ....


When we were secret Mods ?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> should i bring my plants indoors?


Oh Big  silly you harvested already .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> should i bring my plants indoors?


Heck No, they are BIG seeds they can make it through anything


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I only smoke at night


I only smoke when I have weed....


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> should i bring my plants indoors?


Just cover them with a wet towel....they will be fine.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Heck No, they are BIG seeds they can make it through anything


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 313359


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Just cover them with a wet towel....they will be fine.


I do that when I make my winter Hash


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so does Richard Burton
> 
> he said he never had it better until he had liz on ya


Iwould have liked that too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 313360


See I told you


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey Big
Serious question
Did Bit Coin get effected by that Ponzi scheme too.
Did you dump or hold


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ok i gotta go wake up the chickens and feed the cats….laterz


brrrrrrr , its cold out here


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2022)

Pute I'm with GW. Why the fk does your hand look like that. What happen to incisions instead of those big holes.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Should have bought gold.  Poof...it's gone.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Big
> Serious question
> Did Bit Coin get effected by that Ponzi scheme too.
> Did you dump or hold





if you mean FTX going down  , yes , just a bump in the road

i am holding for the long long haul…..my cryptos will go to the kids and grandkids

i am in the red on Bitcoin many times over cause i got in around $400 and have been holding steady….i have taken profits off the table many times and converted some of those profits into gold

but yeah , my crypto portfolio took a 65% drop!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute I'm with GW. Why the fk does your hand look like that. What happen to incisions instead of those big holes.


He said that it would most likely break the skin open when doctor stretched the little finger back over towards the others . but man that looks pretty bad.
I would be more concerned about infection now.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Should have bought gold.  Poof...it's gone.


Or silver, I dumped all my crypto 2 yrs ago and bought Gold
Even though I paid more than it is worth now, I do not have to worry if the dollar fails next.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute I'm with GW. Why the fk does your hand look like that. What happen to incisions instead of those big holes.


I asked about that.  Answer...we are pretty sure your hand will tear...just don't know exactly where. 

I was told this up front.  The alternative wasn't any better. 

@GW, I wish I just had a minor case.  The cord went from my lower palm to the tip of my finger.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I asked about that.  Answer...we are pretty sure your hand will teat...just don't know exactly where.
> 
> I was told this up front.  The alternative wasn't any better.
> 
> @GW, I wish I just had a minor case.  The cord went from my lower palm to the tip of my finger.


Can you wiggle all your fingers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It's hard to be in the light after seeing the things I have
> It is unimaginable that humans can do what humans do to each other on a daily basis, the things most do not see behind the scenes.


Yes but living in the dark really doesn’t help that much. I turn off from the ugliness sometimes too when I’ve had enough but know it’s still out there when I reload as much positive energy possible and come back.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but living in the dark really doesn’t help that much. I turn off from the ugliness sometimes too when I’ve had enough but know it’s still out there when I reload as much positive energy possible and come back.


I am afraid it is no as easy as you think, once you have seen it , it remains burned in your brain.
I am glad you never had too. Be Happy rock on.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Or silver, I dumped all my crypto 2 yrs ago and bought Gold
> Even though I paid more than it is worth now, I do not have to worry if the dollar fails next.


I forgot to say I have those 2 krugerrands securely locked away for that rainy day.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Girls need fed today.  Mrs Pute is gonna help.... should be interesting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Girls need fed today.  Mrs Pute is gonna help.... should be interesting.


You gonna let her in the green room?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

When a group of tourists visited a crocodile farm, the owner of the place launched a daring proposal;
-Whoever dares to jump, swim to shore and survive, I will give 1 million dollars.
Nobody dared to move, suddenly a man jumped into the water and desperately swam towards the shore while he was chased by all the crocodiles.
With great luck he arrived, taking the admiration of everyone in the place, then the owner announced;
-We have a brave winner.
After collecting their reward, the couple returned to the hotel, upon arrival, the manager told him; he was very brave to jump, then the man said;
-I didn't jump, someone pushed me!
His wife smiled ...
Moral: "Behind every successful man, there is a woman who pushes him."


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

Going out to feed store see all you fine people later 
Have a wonderful Bright Day Miss Subbie


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> LISTEN ! YOU DONT BASTARDIZE A PLATE OF SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS .YOU HURT SO MANY ITALIAN BOYS WHO MISS THEIR MOMMAS .....!


You know why Italian men wear moustaches? So they can look like their mother.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can you wiggle all your fingers


Yes I can.  Important thing is my little finger is straight instead of a claw.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Yes I can.  Important thing is my little finger is straight instead of a claw.


We can not call you the secret nickname we had for you
Capt Hook Finger any longer .  
Someone has now suggested Chopped Mitten,


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Yes I can.  Important thing is my little finger is straight instead of a claw.


You can always say you live in Florida and lost an arm wrestle with a Gator


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Would rather not be in a situation where I have to do that.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

During lunch at work, I ate 3 plates of beans (which I know I shouldn't). When I got home, my husband seemed excited to see me and exclaimed delightedly, "Darling I have a surprise for dinner tonight." He then blindfolded me and led me to my chair at the dinner table. I took a seat and just as he was about to remove my blindfold, the telephone rang. He made me promise not to touch the blindfold until he returned and went to answer the call.
The beans I had consumed were still affecting me and the pressure was becoming unbearable, so while my husband was out of the room I seized the opportunity, shifted my weight to one leg and let one go.
It was not only loud, but it smelled like a fertilizer truck running over a skunk in front of a garbage dump! I took my napkin from my lap and fanned the air around me vigorously. Then, shifting to the other leg, I ripped off three more. The stink was worse than cooked cabbage. Keeping my ears carefully tuned to the conversation in the other room, I went on releasing atomic bombs like this for another few minutes. The pleasure was indescribable!
Eventually the telephone farewells signaled the end of my freedom, so I quickly fanned the air a few more times with my napkin, placed it on my lap and folded my hands back on it feeling very relieved and pleased with myself.
My face must have been the picture of innocence when my husband returned, apologizing for taking so long.
He asked me if I had peeked through the blindfold, and I assured him I had not.
At this point, he removed the blindfold, and twelve dinner guests seated around the table, with their hands to their noses, chorused, "Happy Birthday!"


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

^^^^funny


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

no one escape Wonder Woman!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

Looks like Wonder Woman is into a little B&D action.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You know why Italian men wear moustaches? So they can look like their mother.


whats your name....?!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

I made a Fire


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

Make it a hot one. She's been underground for three years.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Has anyone heard from Alan ?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

Yep


----------



## boo (Nov 17, 2022)

Young Ivan is well on his way to becoming a rock star...he loves sporting around town face pasted out the window of with the top down...he's not all that fond of the rooster...I believe the rooster is who's destroying all my eggs, every morning I find them cannibalized and I had to buy eggs for the first time in forever today...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

boo said:


> Young Ivan is well on his way to becoming a rock star...he loves sporting around town face pasted out the window of with the top down...he's not all that fond of the rooster...I believe the rooster is who's destroying all my eggs, every morning I find them cannibalized and I had to buy eggs for the first time in forever today...


Might have to eat that rooster and get another one


----------



## boo (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Might have to eat that rooster and get another one


he's been promised to Dutch many years ago...I'd video it but if it ever got into the wrong hands I'd be toast...Ivan was born a chicken hater it seems, Dutch has developed that anger over the years...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

My Maryjane is into squirrel hunting now. She is super fast and is sure to catch one soon. We unleash the dogs at the park if no kids are there. She almost got one today. Now every time she goes out she’s hunting them. She asks to go out all the time now. I don't trust her outside for long by herself yet so we are dealing with controlling that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

I’d put him in a pot with some dumplings


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

shameless thief.....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> shameless thief.....



catch the look the pup gives back !


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Another thief gets caught ...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

Good night folks


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

boo said:


> he's been promised to Dutch many years ago...I'd video it but if it ever got into the wrong hands I'd be toast...Ivan was born a chicken hater it seems, Dutch has developed that anger over the years...


I had a bantam rooster that took great delight in making the Old Hen bleed and attacking our Shetland Sheepdog, Sharky. After about the twelth time he got into Sharky's shit, I looked at the dog and said, "Get 'em." Nothing but brown feathers flying. I stopped him before the bird died, but I let him take his ass whoopin'.
Little bastard got me just behind the ear one time when I was untangling a hen that gotten tied up in some twine. I gave him that one 'cause he was protecting his flock. When he'd attack me for shits&giggles, I'd boot him half way across the yard. After recovering, he'd charge again and get the same thing. After half a dozen launchings, he'd finally had enough.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

@Hippie420 you snowed in?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nope. Must just be slippery out on the highway. We might have a couple of inches on the ground, but the driveway is bare.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Got about 6" here and still snowing.   19f......good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm tired. Callin' it a night. See ya's in the morning, Islanders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Why y'all blaming Roster for messing with your eggs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

Yet another gorgeous blue sky breezy day starting at 33F with 15 to 20 mph breeze, including gusts to 50, and predicted to reach 47F. 100 mph gusts at crown point, just east of Portland.

I put together the heat controls for Melissa's cathouse yesterday but no joy on Graywolf's Lair yet. I haven't received an update from my webmaster yet, so not sure where we stand.

I finished Volume 1 of One Nation Under Blackmail and started on Volume 2. An enlightening expose of how the banks, intelligence, arms dealers, and international crime syndicate have coordinated to control us past and present. Tedious reading, but I highly recommend the insight. A better insight into how Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell fit in.

Breakfast out this morning with Grayfox and an old friend, followed by more work on sweet Melissa's cathouse. 

Passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

Another shameless thief at work.....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

View attachment 313408


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

Good morning 

@Tattered Old Graywolf     If you havent read it already , check out the Creature From Jekyll Island by G.Edward Griffin for deep insight into how the bankers got control of the worlds finances


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> @Tattered Old Graywolf     If you havent read it already , check out the Creature From Jekyll Island by G.Edward Griffin for deep insight into how the bankers got control of the worlds finances


Thanks!  I'll check it out.  I found it at our local library and am in line.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks!  I'll check it out.  I found it at our local library and am in line.



my pleasure!

say , in your opinion , what brand of butane is the purest on the market nowadays?


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

Morning, snowed in and with my hand I can't do anything about it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, snowed in and with my hand I can't do anything about it.


As long as you don’t need anything but the sidewalk scraped, being snowed in is not always such a bad thing. Hope the hand isn’t hurting to bad Pute.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

I wish there were kids with shovels like when we were young
No one wants to work anymore, They must be enjoying free stuff from somewhere.
Relax the snow will melt by spring. Im sure

Use that strong Son in Law to help


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, snowed in and with my hand I can't do anything about it.




it will all melt by sunday


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

Thought I've seen it all


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it will all melt by sunday


Thanks Big.....I will wait it out.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, snowed in and with my hand I can't do anything about it.


Use your other hand and call that big guy you call your son-in-law.
Better yet have your Misses call your daughter  and arrange it ..!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Big.....I will wait it out.




its the least i can do

your second,option is to go across the street and ask Little Beto to help you out


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

what’s everyone smoking this morning?

or am i the only one who practices the art of waking and baking?

on the menu this morning is some Muy Azul , which consists od Santa Cruz Blue Dream x Blue Moonshine , ground up and packed in an Essential  pre-roll

the first joint was so good that i asked Swede if she would be so kind as to roll up another!


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

its the least i can do


bigsur51 said:


> your second,option is to go across the street and ask Little Beto to help you out


Are you kidding....I would then owe him.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what’s everyone smoking this morning?
> 
> or am i the only one who practices the art of waking and baking?
> 
> ...


Im not sure what Im smokin 
I think it was ak47 or alcapulco gold .
I think it was alcapulco gold because we grew ak47 for 10 years a while back and it didnt remind me of that


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im not sure what Im smokin
> I think it was ak47 or alcapulco gold .
> I think it was alcapulco gold because we grew ak47 for 10 years a while back and it didnt remind me of that


I've inhaled AK47 smoke many times, but never smoke a joint of ak47 strandivar yet


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

Damn it's cold. Can't even sit next to a window.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im not sure what Im smokin
> I think it was ak47 or alcapulco gold .
> I think it was alcapulco gold because we grew ak47 for 10 years a while back and it didnt remind me of that




awesome!

do you recall the source of your AK-47?

the last ak i grew was around 2002 down in the hills of Oklahoma 

we ordered some seeds from SeriousSeeds , the AK , some Chronic , and i think some Kali Mist

anyway , one of the AK’s tasted like Ludens cherry cough drops , some really good smoke all the way around

and then i grew some more AK around 2009…..SeriousSeeds stock , but a completely different plant pheno in looks , smell , and taste

and to top it all off , SeriousSeeds won the Cannabis Cup back in the day , the won for best Sativa and then another year they won for best Indica

the Plant?

AK 47

go figure


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it's cold. Can't even sit next to a window.




come and help me clean out the chicken coop


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

This is also always the case after shoveling the drive


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

Morning shipmates. Got a whopping half inch in the driveway. Think it's gonna stay there. Not worth the effort.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what’s everyone smoking this morning?
> 
> or am i the only one who practices the art of waking and baking?
> 
> ...



Sounds enjoyable BigSur.  I’m enjoying some “dehydrator bud” from the Blue Dream samples taken from the tent.  It’s either that or my two year old CBN weed (which is great for sleep).  Can’t wait to see what a real cure tastes like.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning shipmates. Got a whopping half inch in the driveway. Think it's gonna stay there. Not worth the effort.




its still coming down out here but it aint sticking , just a few drifts

a good day to stay indoors and bake some cookies and pies and cakes


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 313408


Page not found.


bigsur51 said:


> come and help me clean out the chicken coop


You need a one handed shit scooper?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning shipmates. Got a whopping half inch in the driveway. Think it's gonna stay there. Not worth the effort.


I know you are itching to hook up the blade


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Page not found.
> 
> You need a one handed shit scooper?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> Sounds enjoyable BigSur.  I’m enjoying some “dehydrator bud” from the Blue Dream samples taken from the tent.  It’s either that or my two year old CBN weed (which is great for sleep).  Can’t wait to see what a real cure tastes like.





ya know , that Blue Dream is still popular at the dispensaries from what i hear

how long has it been around now , 10 years?

anyway , ive never grown it and have only smoked it once

until this years Muy Azul , which is 50% Blue Dream

pretty good wake and bake

Swede and i shared the first joint and it was so good that i asked her if she would mind rolling another

she got half way through and threw in the towel and i am sitting here drooling with a half smoked hooter hanging on my lip

its starting to look a lot like a sesh


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know you are itching to hook up the blade


Been on for a week, backed in, and waiting.......


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Been on for a week, backed in, and waiting.......


Will it work on that inch


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

SIL just did my driveway and sidewalk.  Time to go downstairs and check on things.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure!
> 
> say , in your opinion , what brand of butane is the purest on the market nowadays?


I'll connect you to the test results for lighter butane when my webmaster gets my blog back up and running, but I typically use 99.95% Instrument grade, and redistill it.  The 99.5% and the 99.9% butane come out of the same tank, you just pay for the extra testing and paperwork for the 99.9%.  

After redistillation, we measured 99.98% pure with regard to molecules longer than C-4.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

I remember ppl talking about making BHO. Is that what its called if you use Butane?


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember ppl talking about making BHO. Is that what its called if you use Butane?


Boom....good way to blow your house up.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

If you tried that in my basement and the furnace kicked on.....there would be nothing left but a hole in the ground.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Yeah that's something that needs to be done outside or in a controlled situation.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

My one and only BHO run was done outside, I left my cigarette lighter in the house, and drove the golf cart down by the creek. Walked a hundred feet away and did the deed downwind of the cart. Can't be too careful when it comes down to it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

His mother was 40 years old when Jesse was born. Jesse grew up in a very rough home in Morgantown, West Virginia. Jesse’s father, who was mentally ill, was violent and abusive to Jesse. At 13, his father died, leaving his mother to care for him and his brothers.
At the time, things weren’t easy for Jesse. He didn’t think life held much hope for him. But, while Jesse had his struggles, he had dreams too. He wanted to be a ventriloquist, and he found books on ventriloquism. He practiced with sock puppets and saved his money until he could get a real ventriloquist dummy. When he was old enough, he joined the military. The military recognized his talents and placed him in the entertainment corp. He served in the army during WWII and toured the western Pacific Islands as a comedian as part of a G.I. variety show called “Stars and Gripes.” It was there he was able to share his talents with fellow soldiers.
In 1946, he was discharged with the rank of Technician Grade 5, then equivalent to a corporal. During his military service, Jesse was awarded the World War II Victory Medal, Philippine Liberation Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal (with four bronze service stars), Army Good Conduct Medal, Marksman Badge (with an M1 Carbine), and Honorable Service lapel pin. Through his military service, Jesse gained confidence and found that he had a talent for making people laugh.
Despite his early struggles, Jesse became one of the most-loved characters of all time. For it was Jesse..., Jesse Don Knotts, who brought us, Barney Fife!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Time to go fishing.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We actually just had a family get together at my house last Saturday. I was asked in the last minute to host it as the original hosts kid got sick. It turned out great. We had no turkey but I’ll probably make a turkey breast for our small thanksgiving for two. We usually just eat raw oysters and bourbon and smoke weed in the garage Just the two of us…


You should buy a still. Good garage companion to sit around for a few hours. They put off a ton of heat, good this time of year.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Time to go downstairs and see what I can get done with one hand.


Oh, that didn't sound right! Lol. But no one will see in the downstairs! 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from the therapist.  Just cleaned the wound where the skin tore when the surgeon straightend my finger.  She also made a brace to keep my finger streight so it doesn't curl under again.  Hurts like a mo fo.  MIGHT just take awhile for this to heal.  Back again tomorrow.
> 
> SMOKE TIME!!!!!View attachment 313306


Good lord! That's after the doctor? Wow!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> LISTEN ! YOU DONT BASTARDIZE A PLATE OF SPAGHETTI AND MEATBALLS .YOU HURT SO MANY ITALIAN BOYS WHO MISS THEIR MOMMAS .....!


A million Sicilian Nonna's roll in their graves...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh, that didn't sound right! Lol. But no one will see in the downstairs!
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember ppl talking about making BHO. Is that what its called if you use Butane?


Yes, but it is still called BHO if you use Propane or a mix.

It's done both open blast and closed loop, where the LPG is recovered.  Both are best done outdoors, or in a C1D1 booth with adequate ventilation.

I would share a link, but my worst fears have been realized and my host lost my site.  My webmaster is building a new site with a different host.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

There was a thread on here yrs ago explaining how to do BHO. I think they called in Honey or something because of the way it looked..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Time to go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 313446


If she is the bait.....I am hooked


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

She will damn sure hook the worm for you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

that looks like some red snapper to me


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> His mother was 40 years old when Jesse was born. Jesse grew up in a very rough home in Morgantown, West Virginia. Jesse’s father, who was mentally ill, was violent and abusive to Jesse. At 13, his father died, leaving his mother to care for him and his brothers.
> At the time, things weren’t easy for Jesse. He didn’t think life held much hope for him. But, while Jesse had his struggles, he had dreams too. He wanted to be a ventriloquist, and he found books on ventriloquism. He practiced with sock puppets and saved his money until he could get a real ventriloquist dummy. When he was old enough, he joined the military. The military recognized his talents and placed him in the entertainment corp. He served in the army during WWII and toured the western Pacific Islands as a comedian as part of a G.I. variety show called “Stars and Gripes.” It was there he was able to share his talents with fellow soldiers.
> In 1946, he was discharged with the rank of Technician Grade 5, then equivalent to a corporal. During his military service, Jesse was awarded the World War II Victory Medal, Philippine Liberation Medal, Asiatic-Pacific Campaign Medal (with four bronze service stars), Army Good Conduct Medal, Marksman Badge (with an M1 Carbine), and Honorable Service lapel pin. Through his military service, Jesse gained confidence and found that he had a talent for making people laugh.
> Despite his early struggles, Jesse became one of the most-loved characters of all time. For it was Jesse..., Jesse Don Knotts, who brought us, Barney Fife!
> ...


Believe it or not, my first big dope connect was when I was 16 (we're talking pounds),had a sister that was married to Don. He lived to the ripe old age of 36.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>






WeedHopper said:


>



Those are two ways to do it.  I'll share more when I get back up and running.

Merry Satyrday! All hail Lord Saturn!

Another gorgeous "daze" here, starting at 33F and 48% RH, with 12 mph breeze and predicted to soar to 36F during the sweltering part of the day.

Alas, my worst fears were realized and Graywolfslair.com is toast. Despite me paying for daily backup, the host failed to do so and simply said sorry, we'll credit you with a couple months' rent. My webmaster is rebuilding what he can, and then I get to see what remains to be done........................

An empty calendar and looking like a day for indoor sports..............


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning, it's Shatterday....time to party.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

party?

did i say anyone can have a party?

come into my office for a minute


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, it's Shatterday....time to party.


I may even Day smoke today


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh s-hit....old hen is gonna chew my azz and I just got up


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2022)

Making English muffins from scratch. Maybe you could toss one her direction and run?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2022)

Old Hen came in and wants to cuddle up and watch the tube. Sounds pretty good to me. If I ain't back tonight, I'll see ya's in the morinin'.


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

I am out to.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2022)

Gooode morning all! Hugs all around, passing left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sunny again here, starting at 34F and 59% RH, with 7 mph breeze and predicted to reach 48F.

Melissa's prototype cat house with central heating was a win, so I'll be working on a permanent one. A new favorite place......................

Preparing for our annual family Thanksgiving Dinner here with just us and Grayfox's sister, husband, and puppy. We are down two from deaths, and both her sister and BIL are in poor health so you never know which one will be the last.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> A million Sicilian Nonna's roll in their graves...


Oh shit I just read this and ALMOST SPIT OUT MY COFFEE....so funny and so true !


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that looks like some red snapper to me


fine red snapper I see


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

good Sunday to everyone


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

Morning Misfits.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313566


" A day in life without a buzz, is like a day that never was ..."  joeb631a


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313566


Make laugh then


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " A day in life without a buzz, is like a day that never was ..."  joeb631a


Who on here didn't cop a buzz yesterday?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Who on here didn't cop a buzz yesterday?


There was somebody who didn't yesterday, got stoned then and forget now ..


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> There was somebody who didn't yesterday, got stoned then and forget now ..


Then it is time to get stoned again.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Then it is time to get stoned again.


I didnt think of that ...


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

Must have forgot


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Must have forgot


I may smoke more than I should ...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Public Service Announcement 
Dont let this happen to you , wear safety glasses ....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " A day in life without a buzz, is like a day that never was ..."  joeb631a


F U Tony


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Public Service Announcement
> Dont let this happen to you , wear safety glasses ....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Think I will pass, they use the whole bull ......


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Aint doin that shit again ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

this mornings buzz , or medicine to those of us who suffer from diverse maladies , is some Durban Poison x Triangle Kush

this hybrid really shows off the Durban side with a rich full bodied anise licorice pepper hit right in the face

the calming effects of the Kush keep me in my chair instead of painting the house feeling from the Durban buzz


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2022)

Afternoon Islanders. Took the wife and kid out for breakfast bar at the local eatery, came home, crawled back under the covers, and proceeded to sleep 'til 1400. I never do that. Felt good. 
Cages cleaned, floor swept, and now it's time for visiting with my peeps.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)

I just woke from a nice nap myself


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

Gooode Moanday brothers and sisters!  Partially cloudy here, starting at 37F with 63% RH and 7 mph breeze, predicted to reach 50F.

Thanksgiving shopping complete and we added my little sister to the invite list but haven't heard back yet.

Sweet Melissa spent most of the day in her new cathouse, so it seems to be an unqualified win.  I'm still playing with the silicone heating pad temperature and currently have the PID set for 105F.

Our first freeze pretty much totaled the last Jalapeno plant, but the Morton's Hybrid tomato plant seems to have just shrugged it off.  Has anyone ever wintered a tomato plant over outdoors??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Just for Big.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yehaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 313634


Must be nice.  Broncos are suffering through another horrible season.  Lot of off-season changes didn't help a thing. Worst offense in the league.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Is that a catfish


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Must be nice.  Broncos are suffering through another horrible season.  Lot of off-season changes didn't help a thing. Worst offense in the league.










Brett Maher drilled not one, but two 60-yard field goals!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Very Interesting and very possible.









						Mystery Of Kung Fu Icon Bruce Lee’s Death May Finally Be Solved | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2022)

What's up, Islanders? Sunshine and breezy today with a 38 degree temp. Not sure what the WCF is, but I ain't goin' out there anyhoo. Going on vacation tomorrow to the little town of Mclaren to an overpriced B&B 'til probably Friday. I'll try and stay in touch. Try not to burn the place down 'til I get back.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


>



I think I'm in love. I thought she was gonna mufflex that one dude!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yehaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 313634


Did they win?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Keep in touch brother if you can and make sure the doc doesn't want to do a Prostate check while your are out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did they win?


 No,,, the slaughtered the Vikings.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 313662


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Keep in touch brother if you can and make sure the doc doesn't want to do a Prostate check while your are out.


Doc? Must be one fancy B&B! If they've got one, he/she'd better keep their fat fingers to themselves!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Well crap i thought you were talking about something else.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Is that a catfish
> 
> View attachment 313660





thats one of them thick groupers





i think this is a catfish , a few examples just to make sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

I keep trying to see but my eyes keep going to something else.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

The good ole days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Deborah Shelton


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

speaking of misfits...Ivan the chicken slayer...he's happy to see you...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of misfits...Ivan the chicken slayer...he's happy to see you...View attachment 313695


Is that a sock puppet? I just had too................................ Great pup


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is that a sock puppet? I just had too................................ Great pup


No more tv for you Ivan…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Is that a catfish
> 
> View attachment 313660


give me some time Im lookin into it .....


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No more tv for you Ivan…


he must be sneaking a look at dog porn...I have a dog barking recording on my pandora, when I turn it on while on the road Ivan goes bananas...he's a very aggressive pooch, he has little fear of anything...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Keep in touch brother if you can and make sure the doc doesn't want to do a Prostate check while your are out.


Well it is November and national prostate month...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 21, 2022)

He wasnt having that shit happen on his watch....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2022)

Gotta set sail pretty early tomorrow for my vacation port, so I'm bowing out. Be good to each other, and remember I loves ya.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

Right behind you Hippie.  Have a good holiday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2022)

Gooode morning! A wetly day in Paradise, starting at 42F and 56% RH, with 56% RH and 6 mph breeze, predicted to reach 52F.

House keepers early this week due to Thanksgiving, so me and the sleek sly puppy will be headed out to Fernhill dog park for some quality socializing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2022)

Echo, echo, echo......................


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta set sail pretty early tomorrow for my vacation port, so I'm bowing out. Be good to each other, and remember I loves ya.


enjoy it Brother ! be safe there are a lot of women in foreign countries who may try to have their way with you and touch you inappropriately!
Be careful! There are more stick shifts out there  incognito looking like automatics  then they are telling us.... 
Good Morning all....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

good morning misfits


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 313727
> 
> good morning misfits


Good Morning ! I always pictured you having killer legs Subie !!! the fantasy continues !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

Funny, I pictured you like that too


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

I could make me enough cutlets out of this bird  for a week ....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta set sail pretty early tomorrow for my vacation port, so I'm bowing out. Be good to each other, and remember I loves ya.







You are a Good Man Hippie and people Love You.
Talk SOON Bro. Piece of Cake, You Got this.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313734
> 
> Talk SOON Bro. Piece of Cake, You Got this.


Poetry makes me feel warm and fuzzy.........


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Poetry makes me feel warm and fuzzy.........


I touch myself


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



When I think about you .....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Start to a nice winter day here.  

Friend stopping by for a visit, walk when it warms up and dinner out tonight.  Probably Italian.

Have a nice relaxing time Hippie, you work your azz off here and you deserve it.  

Got some dirt work to do but the wounds on my hand haven't healed yet......some kind of rubber dishwashing glove should do the trick.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Start to a nice winter day here.
> 
> Friend stopping by for a visit, walk when it warms up and dinner out tonight.  Probably Italian.
> 
> ...


still not playing poker?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

Dont let this happen to you and dont do any of this shit


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> still not playing poker?


No but I was thinking about a quick game of Pocket pool today.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

pute said:


> No but I was thinking about a quick game of Pocket pool today.


good you're gettin better !


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

WOW


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

showing some friends how to grind  weed for joints..


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

Joe do you have facebook, I wanted to see if you would see a link?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe do you have facebook, I wanted to see if you would see a link?


im never on it 
Dont even know my password anymore


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2022)

Ill be back. Time for my daily walk.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of misfits...Ivan the chicken slayer...he's happy to see you...View attachment 313695


Boo I used to breed long hair White Shepherds , 30 or so yrs ago


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Beautiful walk today.  No wind, sun and 50f. Hope to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

oK we have the turkey fry pot all set , oil is approx 2 inches below the top and burner set to high
I was told to make sure the turkey is frozen when we drop it in.
Any last minute pointers?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> oK we have the turkey fry pot all set , oil is approx 2 inches below the top and burner set to high
> I was told to make sure the turkey is frozen when we drop it in.
> Any last minute pointers?
> View attachment 313765


Oh brother…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313767


Christmas for you roster?


----------



## kevinn (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> oK we have the turkey fry pot all set , oil is approx 2 inches below the top and burner set to high
> I was told to make sure the turkey is frozen when we drop it in.
> Any last minute pointers?
> View attachment 313765


I would suggest doing it outside !!!


----------



## stain (Nov 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> oK we have the turkey fry pot all set , oil is approx 2 inches below the top and burner set to high
> I was told to make sure the turkey is frozen when we drop it in.
> Any last minute pointers?
> View attachment 313765


Put a full unopened can of beer inside the turkey to enhance the flavor....


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Sounds like many are already making preparations for Thursday.  I'm cooking the turkey.... can't carve it this year because of my bumb hand though.  Other than that my only responsibility is to eat.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 22, 2022)

lost my shit on this one .....


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters.  Cloudy here, starting at 37F and 83% RH, with a 2-mph breeze and predicted to reach 50F.

Webmaster still working on repairing Graywolfslair.com block site after a host failure, and Century Link shut off my ability to send and after three emails and countless time online trying to fix it, there is still no joy.  I am upset enough to look for another email carrier, as this is absurd.....................




Hugz all around!


Passing left!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

Going to have a Potty Luck at work. Only half a day most likely. Will be going to my Brother in laws tomorrow for Thanksgiving. Gonna deep fry 4 turkey's. We always cook turkeys for other ppl. This yr only 4. Last yr it was 6.
Dallas cowboys,beer,weed,and food.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa 
God please let us kick the Eagles fking ass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Christmas for you roster?


Every Day is Christmas for me


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 313796


NICE Bird, the turkey looks done


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

I shiet you not , my wife use to cook dinner like that and meet me at the door when I arrived home from work with a drink in her hand, and ready to take off my boots.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Every Day is Christmas for me


me2!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I shiet you not , my wife use to cook dinner like that and meet me at the door when I arrived home from work with a drink in her hand, and ready to take off my boots.


Do you mean she doesn't still?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Do you mean she doesn't still?


She said she would if I went back to work LOL
Something about me being out of house for 12 hrs again LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

@CrashMagnet check in so I know you are ok. Mass shooting at the Walmart Chesapeake Walmart last night…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She said she would if I went back to work LOL
> Something about me being out of house for 12 hrs again LOL


Funny ! my honey works for a company for 22 years and they lay off thanksgivig and go back in march.
perfect for her because she does not like driving in the winter .
BUT TODAY I go thru what i have gone thru since we are together .
Today i know its my last day till march.
Im taking the day of from my normal day of doing nothing ....
and i know weed will be involved


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

Good Morning MP family. I see everyone is getting ready for the big thanksgiving festivities. I wish you all a good Thanksgiving and especially keeping in mind all our friends not having such a good day like our friend boo this morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning MP family. I see everyone is getting ready for the big thanksgiving festivities. I wish you all a good Thanksgiving and especially keeping in mind all our friends not having such a good day like our friend boo this morning.


You're such a Sweetheart  Subie ........


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning MP family. I see everyone is getting ready for the big thanksgiving festivities. I wish you all a good Thanksgiving and especially keeping in mind all our friends not having such a good day like our friend boo this morning.


Hear hear
Here is to a great holiday 
And Baby Boo (Ivan) a full recovery , he will.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're such a Sweetheart  Subie ........


Just like that one girlfriend we all had


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hear hear
> Here is to a great holiday
> And Baby Boo (Ivan) a full recovery , he will.


You as well....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're such a Sweetheart  Subie ........


U r 2


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just like that one girlfriend we all had


Yeah, like that one.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey, I hope where ever Ness is ,She can come back ,so we need include Her in our thoughts and prayers also....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes you’re right I miss her and wish she would check in.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning MP family. I see everyone is getting ready for the big thanksgiving festivities. I wish you all a good Thanksgiving and especially keeping in mind all our friends not having such a good day like our friend boo this morning.


Good morning to you too our dear _rose blossom amongst thorns_!  

Wishing you and your family the same holiday cheer with lots of hugs and kisses, as well as some quality time and tokes with friends and the puppies!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning to you too our dear _rose blossom amongst thorns_!
> 
> Wishing you and your family the same holiday cheer with lots of hugs and kisses, as well as some quality time and tokes with friends and the puppies!
> View attachment 313803
> ...


another flirt who uses the charms of emojis in his bag of tricks .....sly bastard .


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Public Service Announcement:
Do not put your pickle on a grill


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning to you too our dear _rose blossom amongst thorns_!
> 
> Wishing you and your family the same holiday cheer with lots of hugs and kisses, as well as some quality time and tokes with friends and the puppies!
> View attachment 313803
> ...


Hey I resent that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> another flirt who uses the charms of emojis in his bag of tricks .....sly bastard .


Ostensibly at least half true.  Mom did call me a little bastard once...................


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ostensibly at least half true.  Mom did call me a little bastard once...................


Mine use to say way worst to me. LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

My Bit Coin is almost gone


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ostensibly at least half true.  Mom did call me a little bastard once...................


My Mom used to call me special ,but now that I think of it I dont think She meant it in a good way ......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey I resent that


It seems to fit better than rose blossom amongst Lillys.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It seems to fit better than rose blossom amongst Lillys.


poetic words make me warm and fuzzy too.....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

Have to run off to the hardware store
Need more power
@Tattered Old Graywolf  that 4 inch fan is only 1oo cfm 
Im switching it out to a 6 inch 240CFM should do what I need no adjustment Pot needed


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

Im in need of a haircut Im sportin the bozo look.
every time i go in and get a haircut they ask " what do I want?"
I say "A haircut appropriate for a guy my age and the amount of hair I got which really translates to him asking " A Number 1 or 2 buzz"


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

pretty cute I think....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

I was at the golf course and as I was playing my friends noticed my game really improved. They asked me what was my secret? I replied I have sex with my wife before playing. They said they would give it a try. The next week they played terribly and I asked "What happened?". They said they tried sex ,but it didnt work but I have a nice home ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> another flirt who uses the charms of emojis in his bag of tricks .....sly bastard .


I dig that emoji move tho. What a guy


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I dig that emoji move tho. What a guy


daughter of Jezebel....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey I resent that


You resemble that you thorny devil…


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

Looks like a lot of us are absent....must be on the road for Turkey say.   Wherever you are Be Safe.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like a lot of us are absent....must be on the road for Turkey say.   Wherever you are Be Safe.


yes to all and all our pets


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes to all and all our pets


Thinking of Boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have to run off to the hardware store
> Need more power
> @Tattered Old Graywolf  that 4 inch fan is only 1oo cfm
> Im switching it out to a 6 inch 240CFM should do what I need no adjustment Pot needed


A propeller fan will not develop much static pressure, so suggest a centrifugal blower.  Capture velocity for smoke and vapor is 200 to 500 surface feet and 1000 to 1200 fpm duct velocity.  IE:  A 6" duct is 28.2744 in2 or .19635 ft2.  1200 surface feet X .19635= 236 cfm.  

You need to know the pressure drop across your filter at 236 cfm to size the fan.


joeb631a said:


> Im in need of a haircut Im sportin the bozo look.
> every time i go in and get a haircut they ask " what do I want?"
> I say "A haircut appropriate for a guy my age and the amount of hair I got which really translates to him asking " A Number 1 or 2 buzz"


Me too except mine is a mop!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My Bit Coin is almost gone


Ive got a stock ive been playing around with on Robinhood. Invested $500.00 about 6 months ago, and last month it was up to $556.00.
 Now the fker is down too $439.70. 
Im not worried. Its a good Stock called TTWO and i know it will go back up.
I dont and wont mess with Bit Coin or anything like it.

Its at $102.00 a share right now.
Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. engages in the development, publishing, and marketing of interactive software games. Its products are designed for console systems, handheld gaming systems, and personal computers, including smart phones and tablets, and are delivered through physical retail, digital download, online platforms, and cloud streaming services. The company was founded by Ryan A. Brant in 1993 and is headquartered in New York, NY. The listed name for TTWO is Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. Common Stock


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

Farmers Daughter. I Forgot the joke but who cares.


----------



## partyboobs (Nov 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Farmers Daughter. I Forgot the joke but who cares.
> 
> View attachment 313822



I think I have that outfit


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @CrashMagnet check in so I know you are ok. Mass shooting at the Walmart Chesapeake Walmart last night…


I'm good. I don't attend mass shootings anymore. Well, unless there's free beer.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 23, 2022)

Wow, if I tried to keep up with this thread I would never get any work done...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

Well Elon let me back on Twitter.
I was banned for life about 3 yrs ago for telling AOC to jump off a Fking bridge with no water under it and aim for the rocks.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving all! Hugz all around!  








Cloudy here starting at 39F and 92% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 52F.

Guests a noon, turkey dinner at one! Only two guests this year, but we try to send the guests home with enough leftovers, that except for soup from the carcass, we run out of leftovers in a few days.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.. Y’all save me some pie


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to my Brothers ,Sisters and Pets  of this great group of turkeys!
Get better to the handsome boy with the big ears...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm good. I don't attend mass shootings anymore. Well, unless there's free beer.


and even then you gotta drink em quick ...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

Its funny, depending on what Im doing I will smoke in the morning . Nothing I love more than a early mornin buzz , a cup of good coffee ,and music and a cigar It is something I and sure others have done for years. BUT it is funny when its a holiday I do it more seriously


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

I used to be just like that joe.  Now days I don't smoke my first bowl until late afternoon.  Then after 6PM I am no longer responsible for any thing I do or say. 

Had a good day.  Fat, dumb and happy.  Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to be just like that joe.  Now days I don't smoke my first bowl until late afternoon.  Then after 6PM I am no longer responsible for any thing I do or say.
> 
> Had a good day.  Fat, dumb and happy.  Good night.


right behind you good night ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy Black Friday brothers and sister women! A cloudy day here, starting at 35F and 100% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to rise to 49F.

Please start this day on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you and passing left!  







A nice quiet Thanksgiving Day, starting with a 100 mg dose gummy, some quality time in the park with some of Miss Layla's best play buds, and about an hour of romping as one or the other came and went.

Grayfox's sister and BIL joined us for an early traditional turkey dinner with traditional sides including cranberry sauce and ambrosia salad, followed of course by the traditional coffee with pumpkin pie. They left early to beat traffic, darkness, and impending drowsiness, saving me the embarrassment of succumbing to drowsiness myself in front of them.

We sent them home with half the leftovers, so should be running out of leftovers ourselves about the time their charm starts to decline.

Breakfast out and the gym this morning, but otherwise an empty calendar. No joy on rebuilding Graywolfslair.com blog site after my hosts crash, but my webmaster will be working on it today.

A week later and no response from my Century Link phone, e-mail, and internet provider after three requests for support via their well oiled support request system. I finally waited long enough on the phone to get an actual person, but alas they told me all internet/e-mail issues had to be resolved via the internet options, and verbally gave me a link, which I verified via radio alphabet, but didn't work

Online options are either not applicable or just run me in AI circles when I try to follow their directions. IE: They apologize at having just changed their complete platform that requires me to log in again, but it doesn't recognize any of my phone numbers and says my email account doesn't exist.

A first world problem of the age, but able to incite me to impotent enrage me at the stupidity and waste of my time and lack of receiving the service I am paying for.







Rant over!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Good Morning GW
nice morning rage about the customer phone service. I do believe  some places will run you around in circles waiting on hold forever in hopes that we will just give up. (Which I have done in the past in aggravation). This happens so often anymore with automated systems that they make us succumb to their inadequate procedures. Even my doc offices still riding on the covid thing for customer service being so slow telling you right up front it’s gonna be a while before you get to talk to a human. They offer a call back so you don’t have to wait but they never call you back when you leave your number after waiting 20-30 minutes in hopes that your turn in line will be coming up. And that same song too over and over again even laying the phone down on speaker to wait while you burn one is aggravating as heck…
happened to me twice last week so I’m with ya… 


 passing back to GW so he can calm his willies


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

I coul


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy Black Friday brothers and sister women! A cloudy day here, starting at 35F and 100% RH, with 3 mph breeze and predicted to rise to 49F.
> 
> Please start this day on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you and passing left!  View attachment 313890
> View attachment 313891
> ...


If you need someone to set them on fire let me see if Roster is not busy and we can be in the air in 30 minutes....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

i watched this 15 times and i dont see a GFI receptacle on the counter


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 313894
> Good Morning GW
> nice morning rage about the customer phone service. I do believe  some places will run you around in circles waiting on hold forever in hopes that we will just give up. (Which I have done in the past in aggravation). This happens so often anymore with automated systems that they make us succumb to their inadequate procedures. Even my doc offices still riding on the covid thing for customer service being so slow telling you right up front it’s gonna be a while before you get to talk to a human. They offer a call back so you don’t have to wait but they never call you back when you leave your number after waiting 20-30 minutes in hopes that your turn in line will be coming up. And that same song too over and over again even laying the phone down on speaker to wait while you burn one is aggravating as heck…
> happened to me twice last week so I’m with ya… View attachment 313898
> passing back to GW so he can calm his willies


I have found when you pet your willy it calms down automatically....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have found when you pet your willy it calms down automatically....


Well there you go GW…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have found when you pet your willy it calms down automatically....


I have found that when you pet my willy it runs and hides


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.  I have to take a walk today after what I ate yesterday. My body hates me.

Trip to the grow store is also on the menu today.  This one is gonna sting.  Time to re-lamp all my lights plus I am way low on supplies. Thinking this trip will cost about $500. Oh well, needs to be done.

But first I need my daily injection of coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have found that when you pet my willy it runs and hides


you're pettin too rough.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


Morning ,you must still be stuffed


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning ,you must still be stuffed



stuffed , chuffed , and Luftwaffed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 313894
> Good Morning GW
> nice morning rage about the customer phone service. I do believe  some places will run you around in circles waiting on hold forever in hopes that we will just give up. (Which I have done in the past in aggravation). This happens so often anymore with automated systems that they make us succumb to their inadequate procedures. Even my doc offices still riding on the covid thing for customer service being so slow telling you right up front it’s gonna be a while before you get to talk to a human. They offer a call back so you don’t have to wait but they never call you back when you leave your number after waiting 20-30 minutes in hopes that your turn in line will be coming up. And that same song too over and over again even laying the phone down on speaker to wait while you burn one is aggravating as heck…
> happened to me twice last week so I’m with ya… View attachment 313898
> passing back to GW so he can calm his willies


So far it's been a week of nothing on this one.


joeb631a said:


> I coul
> 
> If you need someone to set them on fire let me see if Roster is not busy and we can be in the air in 30 minutes....


Hold that thought!


joeb631a said:


> I have found when you pet your willy it calms down automatically....


A half a bar of soap later, after multiple tries with and without help, and my @#$%^&*()_+ Century Link e-mail still doesn't work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> So far it's been a week of nothing on this one.
> 
> Hold that thought!
> 
> A half a bar of soap later, after multiple tries with and without help, and my @#$%^&*()_+ Century Link e-mail still doesn't work.



calm down and have some coffee and have some dabs


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> calm down and have some coffee and have some dabs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313925


Pow Wow the Indian boy
loves all the animals in the woods ...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Be Good Joe Thks for being a friend


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

Nice walk today then a trip to the grow store.  Didn't have my lights in stock so had to order them.  Back now and it is football time in a few.  Will relax thre rest of the day and hit it hard tomorrow.  Cuts will be taken....a bunch of them.  

Hope the Men's soccer team is getting their azz kicked.  Don't support those who don't support the country that made them rich.  Most of all.....I WON'T WATCH!!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 313927


BOY I LOVE THAT ONE !!!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!  Merry Saturday!   




Cloudy here starting at 42F and 91% RH, with 2 mph breeze and predicted to reach 49F. 

A calendar open for debauchery today!  Let the good times roll!!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

When you love someone...
 
Good Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> When you love someone...
> 
> Good Morning



Clearly happier to see the pup, than the pup was to see them...........................


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

good morning 

so the wind blew the pilot light out on the furnace last night and its cold 

space heaters and Swede is baking some pumpkins to make some pumpkin pies so that heat helps

the bad part is the fecking furnace requires a special tool to light it and only the Lennox repair man has one

that fecker charges $125 to come out and light the furnace and that really chaps my hide

feck that Dave Lennox dude, imma gonna figure out how to light it today even if i freeze,to death


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Clearly happier to see the pup, than the pup was to see them...........................


I was a little fatoots when i was locked up too ...!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> so the wind blew the pilot light out on the furnace last night and its cold
> 
> ...


Special tool? To light the pilot? That’s a new ripoff…
I would YouTube it big for your furnace model. I’m sure you will find a way to accomplish this without a tool


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

One thing I regret this morning is eating some excellent imported provolone  from Fratellis. the last 2 days.
I have been trying to say goodbye all morning !


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Morning Misfits. Happy Shatterday.  

Sorry about your furnace issues Big.  It's fricken cold out.  Hope you get the pilot light figured out.  Had this house built in 95 and still have the original furnace.  I have a new one ordered.  My HVAC guy is really busy now with the onset of colder weather....I am expecting a call from him once things slow down.  That ain't gonna be cheap.  Will do the a/c at the same time.

Gonna try and take cuts today.  Probably shouldn't as my the wounds from my recent hand procedure haven't totally closed.  Last thing I need is to get it infected.  But I am starting to get way behind on things.  

Am also starting to harvest the latest tomorrow....time keeps on moving into the future......


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Never liked Uncle Gunnar..


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Big Block Head !


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> so the wind blew the pilot light out on the furnace last night and its cold
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

That didn't work....^^^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't work....^^^^^


Dam It


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

Yep call the guy


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Now what Roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

I wonder if he has a flu damper installed to stop the wind from going down the vent pipe and blowing out the flame.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

good question about the damper , i never knew they made such a device….i know they make an anti back flow for the sewer lines , ask me how i know

we are busy making bho this morning so i will look up the model number on utube university and look it up per Sub Girls suggestion


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder if he has a flu damper installed to stop the wind from going down the vent pipe and blowing out the flame.


Typically the new gas furnaces have a damper which must be fully open to let the boiler come on  and they go thru a kind of  system check venting .I would think if you have to light a pilot the furnace is old .I would think all new gas appliances come with a ignitor


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Typically the new gas furnaces have a damper which must be fully open to let the boiler come on  and they go thru a kind of  system check venting .I would think if you have to light a pilot the furnace is old .I would think all new gas appliances come with a ignitor




it is old



 maybe Putes hvac will give us a two for one discount?

@pute    ask your man if he is interested in a job out here



the Beast


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

funny i just installed a wall mount propane gas heater on the living room wall on the same side as the 100 gal tank
So far very happy with it and it seems our oil consumption is down .
We use propane for the stove dryer back up generator and now this 10k btu heater a "Pro Com" heater.
I like having multiable heat sources


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least gas does not chew thru fire boxes like oil can especially if some one changes either a different nozzle or adjusts something they should not


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

If you end up going new with ac at least you are not changing the system because something shit the bed and you need a air handler or condensor  that uses the same gas . If you both go new by the time they change it  we will be gone


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Typically the new gas furnaces have a damper which must be fully open to let the boiler come on  and they go thru a kind of  system check venting .I would think if you have to light a pilot the furnace is old .I would think all new gas appliances come with a ignitor


I know Joe I have a new one now
Ask me how I know, I fixed it myself.  I did not have SubGal to ask when I did.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

I would look for good filtration and humidification as well


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> At least gas does not chew thru fire boxes like oil can especially if some one changes either a different nozzle or adjusts something they should not


Seen this many times back of furnace blows out


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would look for good filtration and humidification as well


Make sure it has those new LEDs I hear so much about too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the special tool just a long lighter ie: grill lighter that reaches up inside that center hole?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is the special tool just a long lighter ie: grill lighter that reaches up inside that center hole?



long lighter with a couple of turns at 38.690 degrees and one at 47.288 degrees…

the Lennox dude has the long lighter with the correct angles….bass turds!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

My oldest Brother when he graduated law school  ( 1975)was in a fraturnity and the last summer the frat rented a house on the water in Mattituck.
Oneday no hot water and big brother (plumbers son i may add) knew shit about it .He was told turn on and turn off and turn on the woof.A young newly graduated gets pulled out the basement black .2 days later Artie died. They had a party and I was invited and remember my Mother saying behave and be on my best behavior .There are all new lawyers and doctors there. Went with my girl and never encountered a bunch of ass holes  with their cars  .speeding on the lawn overlooking the long island sound . One drunk throws a log at one car ,some one gets his nose punched by another drunk


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

sesh on the prairie , ya all are invited , dabs all around!


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Nummy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Nummy.





maybe Satan will bring you some gifts for Xmas  , that is if you have been a good boy


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

To the guy who stole my antidepressants: I hope you're happy!
miserable bastard...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sesh on the prairie , ya all are invited , dabs all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm If I do come by I need to stop by the award winning Alpine Bakery in Smithtown  and pick up  a graze that is  acceptable and  befitting  to men and others  such as ourselves ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

this flavor is Headband x Chem 91

wonderful terpene flavors of molasses , spicy solvent , with overtones of earthy forest after a mountain rain

the second batch is ready for testing ,  Muy Azul = Santa Cruz Blue Dream x DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Special tool? To light the pilot? That’s a new ripoff…
> I would YouTube it big for your furnace model. I’m sure you will find a way to accomplish this without a tool


Yep. You can pretty much google anything. I have fixed a lot of shit using Google that would have cost me money if I hadn't googled it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Never liked Uncle Gunnar..



Love watching Bonanza. One of my favorites.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. You can pretty much google anything. I have fixed a lot of shit using Google that would have cost me money if I hadn't googled it.


Yes I fixed everything with YouTube help when we were getting ready to sell our house in Georgia.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

bho porn


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Did you use butane to make that BHO Big?

Big couldn't you Google that and see if you could buy one of those lighters?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Still don’t know what that stuff is or how to burn it but if I’m ever in town big you gonna train me


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still don’t know what that stuff is or how to burn it but if I’m ever in town big you gonna train me




it would be our honor and pleasure SubGirl or anyone else that would like to stop by , it is always 420 around here

and there is always utube university


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Big. Would this work. You can bend it in several different directions.












						RV Pilot Lighter
					

Refillable butane lighter for reaching your gas furnace standing pilots. The 16.25" flexible neck is long enough for hard to reach pilots in residential homes, mobile home furnaces, or the water heater pilot in RVs. Flexible 16.25" barrel neck for keeping yourself at a safe distance Three...



					sun-lighters.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you use butane to make that BHO Big?
> 
> Big couldn't you Google that and see if you could buy one of those lighters?





yes , we extract the essential oils out of cannabis by using butane as the solvent  , butane honey oil as the kids say



i am going to look up that lighter for sure Weeds , if the Lennox dude can buy one then i should be able to buy one


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

This is what it looks like.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big. Would this work. You can bend it in several different directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats IT dude!

looks just like the one the dude had!

thanks Mang!

the Lennox dude charges $150 for a service call

we will save $100 bucks , do you require a finders fee?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

I want to make some BHO but that shit scares the crap outta me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Glad I could help you brother. They use those for RV Furnaces too.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is what it looks like.
> 
> View attachment 314000
> bbq lighter


Gee that sure does resemble a BBQ torch lighter


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I want to make some BHO but that shit scares the crap outta me.




totally safe if one does it correct

i always work outdoors , wear non static clothing , and am on high alert when extracting , always aware of light switches or anything that would spark

we do small batches

we use these , keeping it simple


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Too many cautions I think for me to try it on my own I’m gonna need a hands on tutor for the BHO thing..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Roster I use these for my barbecuing. The one I showed Big is for lighting furnaces.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I want to make some BHO but that shit scares the crap outta me.





good , stuff like this requires one to be on high alert


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

I've seen some diy BHO videos. Might give it a try one of these days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've seen some diy BHO videos. Might give it a try one of these days.





a safe way for one to make their own cannabis oil is Grayfox’s QWET recipe……we used that TEC for like 5 good years and just recently went back to tane


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

When my webmaster gets me back on line, I'll post the QWET and the BHO extraction links.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Cuts are taken and gardening is complete for the day.  Did a pretty good job with only one good hand.  Beautiful late fall day so I am gonna take a walk. 

Making QWET is easy.   I just hate de carbonating....makes the house stink for days.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster I use these for my barbecuing. The one I showed Big is for lighting furnaces.View attachment 314002


Yes but I was talking one of these 






Most likely it is too short to reach the sweet spot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Cool lighter but yeah it's probably too short.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool lighter but yeah it's probably too short.


Could always tape a chopstick to it make it longer
Or rub it hard a few times


----------



## boo (Nov 26, 2022)

Furnace, what’s a furnace? I had a friend come over to keep an eye on Ivan while I went back and took care of the garden. It needs some serious time out there with me but it’s not going to get it for a little while. I am not happy with what I see on some of the leaves, but I guess I’ll eventually sort it out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Cuts are taken and gardening is complete for the day.  Did a pretty good job with only one good hand.  Beautiful late fall day so I am gonna take a walk.
> 
> Making QWET is easy.   I just hate de carbonating....makes the house stink for days.


How are you decarboxylating?  You can do it odorless when extracting QWET.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes but I was talking one of these
> View attachment 314004
> 
> 
> Most likely it is too short to reach the sweet spot.


Thats not your fault ,thats the way God made you ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How are you decarboxylating?  You can do it odorless when extracting QWET.




my guess is he crumbles his flowers up and puts them on a cookie sheet and into the over at about what , 220-230 degrees for 25 minutes?

is that really necessary?

we never decarb any flowers befor making oil , whether using everclear or tane


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my guess is he crumbles his flowers up and puts them on a cookie sheet and into the over at about what , 220-230 degrees for 25 minutes?
> 
> is that really necessary?
> 
> we never decarb any flowers befor making oil , whether using everclear or tane


You can decarboxylate the extract afterwards with heat and stink things up less than decarboxylating flowers, though you can decarboxylate flowers in a closed turkey bag at 250F.  

You can also decarb the extract solution before removing the alcohol and produce no smell.  You hold the jars of solution at 150F for X days.

You only need to decarboxylate if you are taking it orally, so that the THC can make it past the blood brain barrier to reach the CB-1 receptors in your brain. 

If you vaporize or burn it, it decarboxylates on the spot from the heat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You can decarboxylate the extract afterwards with heat and stink things up less than decarboxylating flowers, though you can decarboxylate flowers in a closed turkey bag at 250F.
> 
> You can also decarb the extract solution before removing the alcohol and produce no smell.  You hold the jars of solution at 150F for X days.
> 
> ...





BAM!

there it is


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

I need to remember that ...stoned now good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

I just read ten posts and did not understand a friggin' thing about any of them.

*Unca's Useless Trivia:*  Our English language has more words than any other language -- about 615,000.  German is second with about 185,000.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Wishing everyone a delightful Sunday!

A rainy day here, starting at 44F and 80% RH, with 13 mph breeze and predicted to reach 47F.

An empty calendar and debauchery in the wind...........


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Wishing everyone a delightful Sunday!
> 
> A rainy day here, starting at 44F and 80% RH, with 13 mph breeze and predicted to reach 47F.
> 
> ...


same here and with the debauchery I am adding  a full dose of douchebaggery into the day too....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> same here and with the debauchery I am adding  a full dose of douchebaggery into the day too....


And a couple 100 mg gummies labeled as 10 doses each.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Wishing everyone a delightful Sunday!
> 
> A rainy day here, starting at 44F and 80% RH, with 13 mph breeze and predicted to reach 47F.
> 
> ...


Just now it is 78F, still air.  Puffy white clouds.  Was just outside giving Fancy Pants and Beau (my wild/tame peacocks) breakfast:  Black oil seeds and roasted peanuts.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just now it is 78F, still air.  Puffy white clouds.  Was just outside giving Fancy Pants and Beau (my wild/tame peacocks) breakfast:  Black oil seeds and roasted peanuts.


I have a hard time passing Black Oil seeds personally...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! Wall of Death! Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
> 
> Thrills! Spills! Wall of Death! Shake hands with the devil!
> 
> ...


Forget that .how about some Chicken Cacciatore instead......


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Forget that .how about some Chicken Cacciatore instead......


I didnt say him ! go to the supermarket ! and dont tell him who it is


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Here ya go Big.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here ya go Big.View attachment 314080
> View attachment 314081
> View attachment 314082
> View attachment 314083
> View attachment 314084


Stunning ,awesome and art in its purest form ,forget the mona lisa ......


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2022)

Gooode morning all! More rain starting at 40F and 89% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 43F.

Alas, my 9 1/2 foot tomato plant has started to wilt, so will be taking her out, along with my last Jalapeno. Interesting to watch the Jalapeno chemically battle with the adjacent Quince plant. Every place they touch, the leaves die and shrivel on both plants.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning all! More rain starting at 40F and 89% RH, with 4 mph breeze and predicted to reach 43F.
> 
> Alas, my 9 1/2 foot tomato plant has started to wilt, so will be taking her out, along with my last Jalapeno. Interesting to watch the Jalapeno chemically battle with the adjacent Quince plant. Every place they touch, the leaves die and shrivel on both plants.




dam , its difficult to believe your garden is still kicking and we have snow


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam , its difficult to believe your garden is still kicking and we have snow
> 
> View attachment 314103


We have snow in the mountains, but just recently had our first freeze here in the valley.  I let the tomato plant go after stripping all the tomatoes, just to see where it would end up.  It continued to blossom and produce tomatoes.  It has about half a dozen small green ones as we speak.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We have snow in the mountains, but just recently had our first freeze here in the valley.  I let the tomato plant go after stripping all the tomatoes, just to see where it would end up.  It continued to blossom and produce tomatoes.  It has about half a dozen small green ones as we speak.





that strain of indeterminate mater sounds like a keeper

is it a cherry tomato?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

Good morning folks. It’s a real nice Monday here with 60s and sunshine. Hope everyone is having a swell start to their week


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that strain of indeterminate mater sounds like a keeper
> 
> is it a cherry tomato?


It was a Morton's Hybrid and I've never seen anything like it.  It took over my garden sideways as well and I named her Audrey, from the Little Shop of Horrors.  She engulfed the beefsteak tomato plants next to her and I removed them before they died from lack of sunlight  

It was prolific and produced regular size tomatoes that were delicious.  

I fed it Alaska fish fertilizer and grew it in composted topsoil.  

Watching the news, I see we are predicted to have a scattering of snow here, later this week.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Looks  weird to me but I respect Malcom
Good Morning Folks..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Brings back memories.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Storm moving in.  Copious amounts of snow expected.  Better get the snow blower out and make sure it will fire up.  

Physical therapy on my hand first thing this morning.  Gotta get ready to go.  Pain in the azz.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Storm moving in.  Copious amounts of snow expected.  Better get the snow blower out and make sure it will fire up.
> 
> Physical therapy on my hand first thing this morning.  Gotta get ready to go.  Pain in the azz.


and so it begins....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and so it begins....




tell me about it

we are all supposed to be at the beach in Olon Ecuador today!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Make sure he is dead first.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314122





say , aren’t you supposed to be having a monday morning safety meeting or be inspecting something?……..looking over some blueprints?

im retired , i am looking over some hash and trying to decide what flavor i want

my advice to those near retirement , do it , do it asap , 62 is good!

ok , baack to dabbing


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

^^^^pot head


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^pot head



why thank you , thank you very much 

been called a lot worse , have ate my share of crow pie , and wiped many an egg off my face

but like the Man said , do not quit eating cookies just because your mom burned them once…..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> say , aren’t you supposed to be having a monday morning safety meeting or be inspecting something?……..looking over some blueprints?
> 
> im retired , i am looking over some hash and trying to decide what flavor i want
> 
> ...


I already did all of that.
Won't see you guys much tomorrow. Got to get up early and go to Tulsa Oklahoma. Going to be a looooong day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^pot head


Nooooo say it isnt soooooo.................


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why thank you , thank you very much
> 
> been called a lot worse , have ate my share of crow pie , and wiped many an egg off my face
> 
> ...


I cried on the Mom, burned cookies comment......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Meet my new jiujitsu teacher
I feel safe when Im with her.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

To be young again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Long day and it just came to an end.  I was actually able to go out and do some clean up work outside.  Leaves were everywhere......gone now.  Cut the grass one last time as well. Gonna get a good shot of snow tomorrow so I got my snow blower out and fired it up.  Also found time to install a new trolling motor prop. All that after spending some of my morning at the physical therapist for a hand exam. 

Now time to get wasted.  Unfortunately Mrs Pute is way ahead of  me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

Glad to hear the paw is healing up. I've got the same thing in my left hand, but on a nano scale to what you're dealing with.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

Boys across the street started plowing at dark and are still at it. Must be rain coming and they're afraid it'll get too greasy if'n they wait.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Good night Hippie and all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

Good night Pute and the rest of my shipmates. Setting sail with a cracked mast to sleepland. Hope everyone has a good night, and Ivan, you get well soon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  More rain here, starting at 35F and 91% RH, with 3  mph breeze and predicted to reach 49F.

I removed the last pepper and tomato plants from my raised garden and dug out the bamboo that snuck in underneath from the neighbor's yard.  I pulled about six feet of rhizome, but there is still some left on the other side of the fence that the neighbor will have to remove.  Wish I knew where the neighbor who planted it moved to, so I could covertly gift him with cuttings a half dozen or so places in his new yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2022)

Morning Islanders. I'm just laying here for a few. I have a Pre-Con in Tulsa Oklahoma at 1pm so I gotta head out about 7am where I can be there a little early. Fking traffic in Dallas is a ***** to get thru heading to Oklahoma.
It's almost a 5hr drive to get there so it's going to be along day getting there and back home.
Put new tires on my Avalanche yesterday.
My fking god the price has went up on tires.
My truck is a 2500 so it takes the big tires. They hold 80lbs of pressure. Almost $1200.00
Fking prick in office is killing me. Good thing I get a Truck allowance that helps with that shit.
My foot is a little heavy so that fking 496 uses a little gas with me behind the wheel. Good thing the company pays my fuel.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  More rain here, starting at 35F and 91% RH, with 3  mph breeze and predicted to reach 49F.
> 
> I removed the last pepper and tomato plants from my raised garden and dug out the bamboo that snuck in underneath from the neighbor's yard.  I pulled about six feet of rhizome, but there is still some left on the other side of the fence that the neighbor will have to remove.  Wish I knew where the neighbor who planted it moved to, so I could covertly gift him with cuttings a half dozen or so places in his new yard.


same here ,I wish i could find the chooch who planted bamboo next door
I would dump 5 yards of pea gravel in his cesspool


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. I'm just laying here for a few. I have a Pre-Con in Tulsa Oklahoma at 1pm so I gotta head out about 7am where I can be there a little early. Fking traffic in Dallas is a ***** to get thru heading to Oklahoma.
> It's almost a 5hr drive to get there so it's going to be along day getting there and back home.
> Put new tires on my Avalanche yesterday.
> My fking god the price has went up on tires.
> ...


they've be screwed if they bought me lunch everyday


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

Not everyone is athletic....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



beautiful lines and the car is nice too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders. I'm just laying here for a few. I have a Pre-Con in Tulsa Oklahoma at 1pm so I gotta head out about 7am where I can be there a little early. Fking traffic in Dallas is a ***** to get thru heading to Oklahoma.
> It's almost a 5hr drive to get there so it's going to be along day getting there and back home.
> Put new tires on my Avalanche yesterday.
> My fking god the price has went up on tires.
> ...


Good morning and be careful on the road hopper


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> same here ,I wish i could find the chooch who planted bamboo next door
> I would dump 5 yards of pea gravel in his cesspool


A couple of sacks of Quikrete would work better.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2022)

Think I'm gonna call it a night. I'll see you scallywags in the morning.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Me to .


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

Good morning Graham, I don’t get up early anymore. I see absolutely no sense in wasting a really good morning in bed. I might have to hustle to catch up for the few hours that I sleep in but I don’t know how you do it brother


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A couple of sacks of Quikrete would work better.


(*snork*) Yer Unca Walt and Boo both have lotsa bamboo.  The trick is not to have bamboo on a gated community lot.  My neighbor in back liked it so much, he went and got a slightly different kind for his own place. 

PS:  They are good for keeping standing water away.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2022)

Gotta pass this on:  Scooter flew in from Oregon for Thanksgiving, and yesterday, he had a friend come in to install the electrical hardware necessary for me to have a switching system to run a generator for household use in a power outage.

The fargin hardware cost a bunch, I could see.  Scooter picked up that tab. 40 feet of heavy cable, permanent 220V box installed, yada.  The guy (Wade) ran into trouble, and called his friend (Steve) who was a Licensed Electrumability Guy.  Steve and Wade worked for three hours, even getting my generator started{!!!}

Got the whole thing rigged up, tested, and even a written procedure for my Beautiful Scottish Witch to use, if necessary.

All I could do was supply lunch, and a copy of one of my novels (with thankful inscriptions). 

Then The Red Witch suggested I ask the pair if they would like to try a crossbow.  Turns out Wade is a compound bow shooter, and he was all a-twitter to try the crossbow.

They had a blast.  The day ended with me exhausted, but happy.  And now I even have a list (they tested each combo!!!) of what can be on at the same time.  I can have A/C, water pump, and all house lights, TV on... or A/C, lights, and ONE stove burner, etc.

What a day.  What wonderful people there are in this world.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2022)

I actually like bamboo, just not where I haven't planted it on purpose.  It grew between my retaining wall and the neighbors cinder block wall, pushing the retaining wall to one side and allowing the support under the block wall to sink, which resulted in a top to bottom crack in the wall.

Wishing everyone a lovely Weedsday! Heavy rain today starting at 45F and 88% RH, with 21 mph winds and gusts to 40mph, predicted to reach 48F.

Gym this morning and I am putting on some kelp to soak for a big pot of Miso soup.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I actually like bamboo, just not where I haven't planted it on purpose.  It grew between my retaining wall and the neighbors cinder block wall, pushing the *retaining wall to one side and allowing the support under the block wall to sink* and resulted in a top to bottom crack in the wall.


Oh, yowza.  Bamboo likes to grow inna jungle, not by a retaining wall.  Jeez. You need Agent Orange pellets.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, yowza.  Bamboo likes to grow inna jungle, not by a retaining wall.  Jeez. You need Agent Orange pellets.


Casseron seemed to work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2022)

An instantly iconic photo taken by Orion as it flew far beyond the moon:


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A couple of sacks of Quikrete would work better.


I understand your reasoning. Respectfully said ,it is my reasoning to put pea gravel is it should still drain for a while then clog. At that point you get pumped ( they dont pump as much as they say because they pay  to get rid of water) .They aerate and you have drainage after shelling out $700.That works till it dont work and you get pumped and aerated maybe 2more times . Cememt would be found quick and i always enjoy giving a long term focking when needed


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not everyone is athletic....



Got picked last a lot when they played sport games in school as a child I bet


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> An instantly iconic photo taken by Orion as it flew far beyond the moon:
> 
> View attachment 314251


I always wanted to be a Electrician In Space.....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I understand your reasoning. Respectfully said ,it is my reasoning to put pea gravel is it should still drain for a while then clog. At that point you get pumped ( they dont pump as much as they say because they pay  to get rid of water) .They aerate and you have drainage after shelling out $700.That works till it dont work and you get pumped and aerated maybe 2more times . Cememt would be found quick and i always enjoy giving a long term focking when needed


Would not the cesspool pump truck operator know that he was sucking in pea gravel in a short pool?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Would not the cesspool pump truck operator know that he was sucking in pea gravel in a short pool?


they are not high on the smarts and i am bsing i never did that.
Im also a pumbers son and my Father RIP would not approve


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I always wanted to be a Electrician In Spac
> 
> 
> 
> e.....


You should Its out of this world


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You should Its out of this world


my new calling


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I always wanted to be a Electrician In Space.....


I thought you were an electrician in Space…


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2022)

Morning.....I'm an astronaut.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.....I'm an astronaut.


you must be new here ,havent seen you...
what happened to your hand ...?


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2022)

What is wrong with my hand


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh be my Baby 
Be my baby now oh whoa whoa wo


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you must be new here ,havent seen you...
> what happened to your hand ...?


Space Out


pute said:


> What is wrong with my hand


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

Gangrene I think… have you been using your CalMag pute ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2022)

Chop and hang day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I understand your reasoning. Respectfully said ,it is my reasoning to put pea gravel is it should still drain for a while then clog. At that point you get pumped ( they dont pump as much as they say because they pay  to get rid of water) .They aerate and you have drainage after shelling out $700.That works till it dont work and you get pumped and aerated maybe 2more times . Cememt would be found quick and i always enjoy giving a long term focking when needed


Just skip to the Death of a Thousand cuts and string it out for a couple of months.....


bigsur51 said:


> Oh be my Baby
> Be my baby now oh whoa whoa wo



When my baby girl was fussy, I'd give her a slow dance around the house in my arms and sing that to her. Doubt she'd remember 'cause she was just an infant. Always worked like a charm.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314269


You can't play with KB anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

Now that was fking funny Hippie. I never even thought about KB. I need to put that deal on his thread and let him read it. I bet he could read it in a flash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

This is what we do to Thieves in Texas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now that was fking funny Hippie. I never even thought about KB. I need to put that deal on his thread and let him read it. I bet he could read it in a flash.


Too much punctuation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Too much punctuation.


I know right.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Nov 30, 2022)

How was everyones day???? Mine was full of great stuff plus all the ** as usual. Time to go home and refkin lax.


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

I’ve got over 25 groves of clumping bamboo, some reaching as high as 80 feet in the air. Clumping bamboo will stay where it’s put, but it will start to move horizontally from where it was first planted. Most of mine were planted from 5 gallon buckets and there now probably 20 feet wide but they do not run far from the center. I need to post some pictures when we have a nice day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

I've got a couple of spots down by the clay banks that I'd like to start some. I've been told that it doesn't jump rivers/creeks. True? By the time it came north toward the house, my kid would be an old lady. I just don't want to piss anyone across the creek off, even if I do own past it a bit.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a couple of spots down by the clay banks that I'd like to start some. I've been told that it doesn't jump rivers/creeks. True? By the time it came north toward the house, my kid would be an old lady. I just don't want to piss anyone across the creek off, even if I do own past it a bit.


Any Crayfish


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a couple of spots down by the clay banks that I'd like to start some. I've been told that it doesn't jump rivers/creeks. True? By the time it came north toward the house, my kid would be an old lady. I just don't want to piss anyone across the creek off, even if I do own past it a bit.


If you plant true clumping bamboo, it will not go more than 20 feet from the center in your lifetime. Bamboo doesn’t like to have wet feet constantly and it does need a lot of light in order for it to thrive if you plan it towards the size of the creek you should be good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm callin' it. See you all in the morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

Good Morning !
Rain stopped
I know Im early but she wanted to wish everyone Merry Christmas


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugs all around!

Cool and wet this morning, starting out at 38F and 84% RH, with 7 mph breeze. It's predicted to drop to 31F with snow down to 500 feet elevation, and us at 98 feet, so a rain snow mix predicted.

I put some kombu on to soak yesterday morning, for dashi and will whomp up about three liters of Miso soup today.

Dabbing and vaporizing are taking their toll on my lungs, so planning a batch of 100 mg dosage gummy bears. With my tolerance, it takes 200 mg per dose, but I'm concerned the wrong person might somehow snag one and have a really bad time.

When we were providing concentrates to cancer patients in exchange for a report of their efficacy, we determined that the average tolerance was about 100 mg, but the fly in the ointment is that there are people with super low tolerance, so we always started titrating at 25 mg. Cancer patients were taking 330 mg three times per day, which they had to work up to.

In Oregon, 10 mg is listed as one dose, with a maximum of 10 doses per unit. The unit is one 100 mg gummy, which most people take in one dose.

I ordered molds and a dispenser for the purpose and just got notice that the molds are in the mail.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

One for Hoppers


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 314336


Reminds me of the crew we have aboard this ship.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


goedemorgen


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> goedemorgen




nothing wrong with a little Octoberfest in December eh


----------



## stain (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nothing wrong with a little Octoberfest in December eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke...!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Danke...!






Bitte!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Bitte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that deserves a second appreciation!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Bitte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mommma Mia.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314364
> View attachment 314365
> View attachment 314366









i reported them workers MIA and ill be darned , they ended up in Texass’


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Cause everything is bigger in Texas.

 Okay,,maybe not when its cold. Had to coax the mother fker out this morning with hand warmers just to go pee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 314356


Where's your towel? lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314364
> View attachment 314365
> View attachment 314366


hard to think about coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cause everything is bigger in Texas.
> 
> Okay,,maybe not when its cold. Had to coax the mother fker out this morning with hand warmers just to go pee.


now a days i dont even bother. sad that warm feelin goes away in 5 mnutes ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Once you hit 65 nothing stands for very long


----------



## kevinn (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> View attachment 314374


2mins see


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

sure is a Nice john-Rere there


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

kevinn said:


> View attachment 314374


wow


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

where am i?

alrighty rhen , lets get this partay started


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that deserves a second appreciation!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314362


I feel the earth move under my feet !
How you making out with your heat ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugs all around!
> 
> Cool and wet this morning, starting out at 38F and 84% RH, with 7 mph breeze. It's predicted to drop to 31F with snow down to 500 feet elevation, and us at 98 feet, so a rain snow mix predicted.
> 
> ...


First Canibis Cup I went to with Yoop and Bozzo there was a guy passing out gummy bears. He handed us all one and started to walk away. I guess he overheard me say that I'd never ate one before. He turned back, smiled, and said, "Just bite the head off."
Sound advice.


RosterMan said:


> One for Hoppers
> 
> View attachment 314337


That gal's got TB. You could play her ribs like a xylophone. 


WeedHopper said:


> Cause everything is bigger in Texas.
> 
> Okay,,maybe not when its cold. Had to coax the mother fker out this morning with hand warmers just to go pee.


I just tie a string on mine come November.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

10 weeks today.  This is the last of 3 plants I am harvesting.  Here is a strain review from All Bud......FROST HAMMER




 Indica Dominant Hybrid - 75% Indica / 25% Sativa​THC:         23%​Frost Hammer, also known as “FrostHammer,” is a rare indica dominant hybrid strain (75% indica/25% sativa) created through crossing the potent Giesel X Snow Lotus F1 strains. Named for its gorgeous appearance and powerful high, Frost Hammer will knock you flat out before you know it. This bud has dense Christmas tree-shaped forest green nugs with thin clear amber hairs and a thick frosty coating of tiny silvery white crystal trichomes. As you pull apart each sparkling little nugget, aromas of flowery earth and fresh sour pineapple are released. The flavor is on the sweeter side of things, with a fruity pineapple taste that's accented by a lightly sour exhale. The Frost Hammer hits you hard a few minutes after your final toke, knocking into your brain with an unfocused and lifted sense of euphoria. Any negative or racing thought will be replaced with pure hazy bliss in this state. A tingly body high comes next, washing over you slowly in warming waves before dropping you off into a fully couch-locked and relaxed physical high. Combined with its super high 23% + average THC level, these effects give Frost Hammer an edge in treating conditions such as chronic pain, cramps or muscle spasms, depression, chronic stress, appetite loss or nausea and chronic fatigue.

I have been patiently waiting for the Trich's to turn......70 days today (10 weeks).  I had hoped it would have finished sooner being an Indica dominant strain. But.......



I figure if I move her into 48 hrs of total darkness  she will be just about where I want her.






Just another day in the grow.


Time for a walk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Did you grow that from seed or clone?


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you grow that from seed or clone?


This was from seed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I feel the earth move under my feet !
> How you making out with your heat ?



got it fixed…..

the thermocouple was bad!

the Lennox dude got here monday and fixed it just before the cold front hit


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314389


A British made Webley Scott, or would any handgun do?


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> got it fixed…..
> 
> the thermocouple was bad!
> 
> the Lennox dude got here monday and fixed it just before the cold front hit


Good thing to.  It got damn cold here.  Back from a walk.  Ice is starting to form on the edges of the lake.......all boat ramps closed yesterday.  Won't open again until mid March. 



Hippie420 said:


> A British made Webley Scott, or would any handgun do?


I somehow get the feeling that Hopper doesn't like father daughter dances.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

I raised all boys. Big pains in the asses.


----------



## partyboobs (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I raised all boys. Big pains in the asses.


You got payback for all the crap you pulled on your folks.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I raised all boys. Big pains in the asses.


I raised a daughter and I love her to death.....just not like that.  Sickening.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Hippie,,,,,,,,,,,,,Fk you Tony.   

Pute we raised our Granddaughter until she was 10yrs old.  She was our world. I would kill a mother fker for touching her,,give him CPR until he could see me again and then kill him again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I raised a daughter and I love her to death.....just not like that.  Sickening.


Same here. I'd kill a man just as quick for her as I would my wife.  Back when the Old Hen was pregnant, she asked me which I wanted, a boy or a girl. I said girl. I'd butt heads with a boy child like my father and I did, but a little girl will give me the last kiss I get before they toss the dirt on me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A British made Webley Scott, or would any handgun do?


They are dangerous, as a lot of GI's found out.  They are .45 caliber, but the US .45 cartridge is loaded WAY heavier than the Webley .45 cartridge and it fits right in.

Shoot the wrong ammo, and you might have the Webley split open. Lotsa GI's did this.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugs all around and best wishes to all on this lovely Frieday morning in the US of A!




A break in the rain with only clouds predicted, starting at 36F and 86% RH, with 7 mph breeze and reaching 45F during the heat of the day.

I whomped up a big pot of Miso soup yesterday and worked on the Medusa project. Thus far our team has one supplier offering remedial chromatography columns, plans for DIY column as well as LLE, an LPG supplier offering CC-LLE scrubbed Medusa free LPG, and several other LLE projects in progress.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

All that LLE LPG and CV-LLE stuff is heavy GW.  Top of the morning to you tho.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 314432
> All that LLE LPG and CV-LLE stuff is heavy GW.  Top of the morning to you tho. View attachment 314433









GW is an expert in the area of glossolalia , him and Unca Walt , Walt having a real bad case of it


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

All ready to plunder


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

time for some coffee and carrot cake and some dabs


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> time for some coffee and carrot cake and some dabs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314447


Thats a thing of beauty !
Tonight we are going to a friends house for friends thanksgiving .
His MIL lives with them and she is making a cheese cake and a pumpkin pie.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> GW is an expert in the area of glossolalia , him and Unca Walt , Walt having a real bad case of it


Dost thou accuseth Himself of verbal acrasia, thou peditomite?

I cannot but admit to being a concinnous polyhistor, but amongst the gangrels I must be a careful funambulist, forever balancing between the Scylla and Charybdis monsters of being deliciate or desticate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

I found Roster,Joe, and Hippies girlfriends. Hope their wifes dont find out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> They are dangerous, as a lot of GI's found out.  They are .45 caliber, but the US .45 cartridge is loaded WAY heavier than the Webley .45 cartridge and it fits right in.
> 
> Shoot the wrong ammo, and you might have the Webley split open. Lotsa GI's did this.


An old neighbor had a vintage WWII Webley in 38/200 rather than .455 Webley. Crude, but effective. Outside of the grips, it survived a house fire and was found in the ashes. He planned on shooting it until I said I'd rather pull the pin on a grenade and hold it. Probably safer.


----------



## partyboobs (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I found Roster,Joe, and Hippies girlfriends. Hope their wifes dont find out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 314452


I want the one on the right ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> An old neighbor had a vintage WWII Webley in 38/200 rather than .455 Webley. Crude, but effective. Outside of the grips, it survived a house fire and was found in the ashes. He planned on shooting it until I said I'd rather pull the pin on a grenade and hold it. Probably safer.


I wonder if he took it apart and re-hardened the steel if it would be a safe gun again


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Decision Points | Simulation 5 - LELDF
					

<BACK | SIMULATION 5 – You respond to a 911 […]




					www.policedefense.org


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 314432
> All that LLE LPG and CV-LLE stuff is heavy GW.  Top of the morning to you tho. View attachment 314433


Yeah, it only means something to someone who gives a shit about that sort of thing.


RosterMan said:


> I wonder if he took it apart and re-hardened the steel if it would be a safe gun again


As I recall, they were case hardened mild steel vis a vis 4140.  I wouldn't shoot it either.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, it only means something to someone who gives a shit about that sort of thing.
> 
> As I recall, they were case hardened mild steel vis a vis 4140.  I wouldn't shoot it either.


I was thinking along those lines after I posted 
I ready guys use to make fun of them guns LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> GW is an expert in the area of glossolalia , him and Unca Walt , Walt having a real bad case of it


I would have defined it as technobabble versus fabricated and nonmeaningful speech. 

Good point about posting information that no one is really interested in or about.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would have defined it as technobabble versus fabricated and nonmeaningful speech.
> 
> Good point about posting information that no one is really interested or about.


I enjoy all the info you post Sir


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was thinking along those lines after I posted
> I ready guys use to make fun of them guns LOL


The Webley was a keen thing in the 1800s, originally built for black powder and putting out a 45 slug at about 650 fps.  Lots of dead things been shot with them.

PS:  Consider that the 455 Webley was a contemporary of the Springfield 45-70 trapdoor.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SS ball Valves under 5000psi in super cooled conductors


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I want the one on the right ....


Keep yer greasy hands off my woman, Joe.


RosterMan said:


> I wonder if he took it apart and re-hardened the steel if it would be a safe gun again


At the time, you could buy 'em for fifty bucks in good surplus shape. Not worth the effort. You could tell that this one was war production. Really rough looking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I enjoy all the info you post Sir


Me too it enhances my morning buzz


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dost thou accuseth Himself of verbal acrasia, thou peditomite?
> 
> I cannot but admit to being a concinnous polyhistor, but amongst the gangrels I must be a careful funambulist, forever balancing between the Scylla and Charybdis monsters of being deliciate or desticate.





And they of the circumcision which believed were astonished, as many as came with Peter, because that on the Gentiles also was poured out the gift of the Holy Ghost.

For they heard them speak with tongues, and magnify God.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

and anyone wanna stay up after midnight and let it all hang out?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and anyone wanna stay up after midnight and let it all hang out?



Funny ,we had been invited to friends thanksgiving with a full spread. His MIL made a pumpkin pie and a cheesecake old school.
She is probably 77 with her hands badly crippled with rheumatoid arthritis. We had good coffee after nine and I cant remember when I had coffee so late. As I got older 6 is my cut off time.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

It is midnight somewhere....good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2022)

Good night, Shipmates.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> And they of the circumcision which believed were astonished, as many as came with Peter, because that on the Gentiles also was poured out the gift of the Holy Ghost.
> 
> For they heard them speak with tongues, and magnify God.


For It Is Written:

*"And Yea! All the people threw camel shit -- for in those days, confetti was not yet invented."*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2022)

Good morning all!


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Happy Shatterday.  My Frost Hammer is getting cut and hung today.  Lots of dry trimming in the days ahead.  Gotta keep the supply chain moving. Something our transportation secretary knows nothing about.  

Hope it warms up today..... Bad case of cabin fever here. A walk would help a lot.


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2022)

Trying to keep Ivan away from the rooster is like trying to hold water in a sieve…days like today is why I moved to Florida, 70 degrees and sunny


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

boo said:


> Trying to keep Ivan away from the rooster is like trying to hold water in a sieve…days like today is why I moved to Florida, 70 degrees and sunny


Good to here Ivan is feeling spunky.  Much better than the alternative.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It Is Written:
> 
> *"And Yea! All the people threw camel shit -- for in those days, confetti was not yet invented."*


^^^^^….from the Book of Walter ch9 v14

rumor has it that you assisted Moses in the writing on the tablets , something about time travel and space portals in Iraq


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Lights are coming on..... whistle while you work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Lights are coming on..... whistle while you work.




here is something above and beyond whistling , Zamfir!

this is the kind of music that makes plants thrive!







.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thats one of them thick groupers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice fishing pole.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^….from the Book of Walter ch9 v14
> 
> rumor has it that you assisted Moses in the writing on the tablets , something about time travel and space portals in Iraq


thought that was just a rumor....


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is that a sock puppet? I just had too................................ Great pup


Red rocket, red rocket!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Can we appreciate a beautiful summers day b4 we get into winter ...?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I would suggest doing it outside !!!


And the gas line over the fire part isnt good!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My Bit Coin is almost gone


Just forget about it, dont sell ....it will come back.  Might be a minute....


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits. Happy Shatterday.
> 
> Sorry about your furnace issues Big.  It's fricken cold out.  Hope you get the pilot light figured out.  Had this house built in 95 and still have the original furnace.  I have a new one ordered.  My HVAC guy is really busy now with the onset of colder weather....I am expecting a call from him once things slow down.  That ain't gonna be cheap.  Will do the a/c at the same time.
> 
> ...


My furnace is fairly new.  The central A/C unit is a miracle.  Works excellent still, installed in 1983!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Just finished chopping and hanging my 3rd plant this week.  Each two days apart.  Gold Digger has been hanging for 6 days now.  SnowCaine was next and the plant closest to the cameras is Frost Hammer.....freshly cut.  The real trimming will start soon.  Not bad for a one handed o'l man.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> My furnace is fairly new.  The central A/C unit is a miracle.  Works excellent still, installed in 1983!
> 
> Bubba


Bold statement to the gods of murpheys law me thinks .....


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still don’t know what that stuff is or how to burn it but if I’m ever in town big you gonna train me


Google Qxomo.  Its the little dab rig Grey and I were talking about a couple weeks ago.  If it doesnt have the new quartz bowl, spend extra 12 bucks for one of those....then, "youse put the dab in the coconut and grind it all up."

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Didn't do my usual job on the smaller sugar leaves.  Hand started throbbing.  Normally I would take the time and cut them......not today.  

Will wait for the temp to hit 40f and walk.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Bold statement to the gods of murpheys law me thinks .....


I know!  I had the guy out to talk about replacement, and he said he would, but said if it was him, wait!  Of course it was at the end of summer.  He said the same thing, but it works well so why replace now? He also said, these things are not made like they were in the day (old style feon) and it (the new one) was probably as likely to fail, I would just have a warantee. so, there it sits.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good , stuff like this requires one to be on high alert


do the QWET thing.  Excellent dabable  result and super safe procedure. See Graywolfs bit on it....nice honey type product and a little dab will do ya.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Cuts are taken and gardening is complete for the day.  Did a pretty good job with only one good hand.  Beautiful late fall day so I am gonna take a walk.
> 
> Makin
> 
> ...


That was my understanding, no decarb for QWET, for vapping.  I wanted full spectrum, and as your article points out, well in the questions afterwards, that decarbing prior to QWET drives off many turpenes?

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Forgive me Lord ( and Grandma too...) ,I just couldn't help myself .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 314530
> 
> Can we appreciate a beautiful summers day b4 we get into winter ...?














that female carbon unit and some others like her for some reason remind me of the praying mantis

anyone?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

All nice nice until she eats you…


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All nice nice until she eats you…


Double meaning.......but I have a dirty mind.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Double meaning.......but I have a dirty mind.


Ok then double meaning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^….from the Book of Walter ch9 v14
> 
> rumor has it that you assisted Moses in the writing on the tablets , something about time travel and space portals in Iraq


Just with the grammar and spelling.


Bubba said:


> I know!  I had the guy out to talk about replacement, and he said he would, but said if it was him, wait!  Of course it was at the end of summer.  He said the same thing, but it works well so why replace now? He also said, these things are not made like they were in the day (old style feon) and it (the new one) was probably as likely to fail, I would just have a warantee. so, there it sits.
> 
> Bubba


Spent 9K on a new boiler in September. I was tempted to keep the old one going 'cause it's butt assed simple, but I wanted to make sure the Old Hen and Pullet would have something reliable, just in case.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Double meaning.......but I have a dirty mind.


Next time I will provide specifics


im sure there is a much worse way to go tho…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 314536
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ,I eat dinner and come back to prey mantises !. 
I often said if I was Capt Kirk I would have made nice with that cute green alien girl with a tail.The blond with the big hands and skinny legs I would pass.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Next time I will provide specifics
> 
> 
> im sure there is a much worse way to go tho…



cant imagine that tasting like chicken ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ,I eat dinner and come back to prey mantises !.
> I often said if I was Capt Kirk I would have made nice with that cute green alien girl with a tail.The blond with the big hands and skinny legs I would pass.


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Next time I will provide specifics
> 
> 
> im sure there is a much worse way to go tho…



Gotta admit...ya kinda leaned into that.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


not my shade of green i pass


----------



## stain (Dec 3, 2022)

Another way to go....


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Wait two weeks an add cal/mag


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2022)

My sweetie wants to snuggle up and watch a spooky movie. Best offer I've had all day. G'night, shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

I had a question but I forgot what it was


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning brothers and sisters!


i really see the light


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My sweetie wants to snuggle up and watch a spooky movie. Best offer I've had all day. G'night, shipmates.


I offered to share my suppository with you remember?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning brothers and sisters!


Sundune is that you LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I offered to share my suppository with you remember?


you can be so sweet when you are being sweet ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you can be so sweet when you are being sweet ....


Shut up you
Hey Tony..................................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Shut up you
> Hey Tony..................................


good morning Brother ....woke up crabby ?  lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My sweetie wants to snuggle up and watch a spooky movie. Best offer I've had all day. G'night, shipmates.


Did you not see the Praying Mantis.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you not see the Praying Mantis.


legs are too skinny for me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> legs are too skinny for me ....


and more than Im used too ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> good morning Brother ....woke up crabby ?  lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



i always lovea this song.. whatsa matter you ....
I always like to slow dance to this with my honey as a young padawan.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i always lovea this song.. whatsa matter you ....
> I always like to slow dance to this with my honey as a young padawan.....


Yep Cant be a real Italian and not love Shut upa your face LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Dont want to be an Old Foggy all ones life


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yep Cant be a real Italian and not love Shut upa your face LOL


and not cry when some one sings :
"Momma"


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Crazy mother fkers.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Crazy mother fkers.


i resemble that remark....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Yes Y'all do.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Bring coffee and weed and snacks when doing it .its so much fun.
Sometimes I park and sit  in a really good parking spot and listen to music. get high and leave the car in reverse .people go nuts ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills!
Spills!
Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

I can't talk right now. I'm in Church.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

That's the name on my recliner.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can't talk right now. I'm in Church.


No texting in church hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 314582


Not sure when the hats came in, but the decorated tree with gifts tradition started with Nimrod, son of the god Marduk, predating Christ.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

Snowing here as we speak!


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

Sunny and 82 currently..,close to paradise


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Found Giggys van.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

I told her to stop staring at me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

She needs a cheese burger and some fries/onion rings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Well fk. My Wife has been in bed sick for 3 days. She just tested positive for Covid. She is doing okay for someone that is 70yrs old. Course this woman takes no meds and does not look or act her age.
I'm not feeling to good either. My ass will be home this week. They won't let me come to work. Not that I give a shit. I still get paid.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

I hope she starts feeling better soon and you too hopper


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

suck it up buttercup, you're tougher than the bug...ivermectin and related minerals helped me kick it's azz...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

Y’all remember to keep Giggy in mind tomorrow. He’s going in to have his ticker tinkered with as is my hubby tomorrow as well same procedure. If y’all are the praying type, please say a prayer for both their docs to have a steady hand and not to make any mistakes. Thanx y’all


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She needs a cheese burger and some fries/onion rings.


me2...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well fk. My Wife has been in bed sick for 3 days. She just tested positive for Covid. She is doing okay for someone that is 70yrs old. Course this woman takes no meds and does not look or act her age.
> I'm not feeling to good either. My ass will be home this week. They won't let me come to work. Not that I give a shit. I still get paid.


hope you both get better ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all remember to keep Giggy in mind tomorrow. He’s going in to have his ticker tinkered with as is my hubby tomorrow as well same procedure. If y’all are the praying type, please say a prayer for both their docs to have a steady hand and not to make any mistakes. Thanx y’all


Ima gonna do em both ..twice


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all remember to keep Giggy in mind tomorrow. He’s going in to have his ticker tinkered with as is my hubby tomorrow as well same procedure. If y’all are the praying type, please say a prayer for both their docs to have a steady hand and not to make any mistakes. Thanx y’all


there is power in prayer...I am a believer...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> there is power in prayer...I am a believer...


very much so...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

Enjoy your paid vacation Hopper and take good care of the Misses.

I'll keep both of our afib fellas in my thoughts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Enjoy your paid vacation Hopper and take good care of the Misses.
> 
> I'll keep both of our afib fellas in my thoughts.


Thanx hippy. You atheists can smoke one in our honor as we will all miss the afternoon smoke session thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie is just an Agnostic if I'm not mistaken.
I know that's what I am. I believe ppl have the right to believe in anything they choose as long as they aren't fking giving me shit about mine.
I personally am glad some ppl believe in a God. I can't imagine what assholes they would be if they didn't.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is just an Agnostic if I'm not mistaken.
> I know that's what I am. I believe ppl have the right to believe in anything they choose as long as they aren't fking with mine.


Me too. Ok I didn’t mean to step on any toes for sure. I just appreciate the thoughts


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is just an Agnostic if I'm not mistaken.
> I know that's what I am. I believe ppl have the right to believe in anything they choose as long as they aren't fking with mine.


I belong to the moose club...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is just an Agnostic if I'm not mistaken.
> I know that's what I am. I believe ppl have the right to believe in anything they choose as long as they aren't fking giving me shit about my believes.


I thought Hippie was Jamaican   ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too. Ok I didn’t mean to step on any toes for sure. I just appreciate the thoughts


You know we don't have toes Subbie.
I was just defining the two. Really doesn't matter. They run the same direction.
I'm not sure what Hippie is except a toothbrush stealer.

*agnostic vs. atheist*​An _atheist_ doesn’t believe in the existence of a _god_ or divine being. The word _atheist_ originates with the Greek _atheos_, which is built from the roots _a-_ (“without”) and _theos_ (“a god”). _Atheism_ is the doctrine or belief that there is no god.
In contrast, the word _agnostic_ refers to a person who neither believes nor disbelieves in a god or religious doctrine. _Agnostics_ assert that it’s impossible to know how the universe was created and whether or not divine beings exist.
The word _agnostic_ was coined by biologist T.H. Huxley and comes from the Greek _ágnōstos_, which means “unknown or unknowable.” The doctrine is known as _agnosticism_.
Both _atheist_ and _agnostic_ can also be used as adjectives. The adjective _atheistic_ is also used. And the word _agnostic _can also be used in a more general way outside the context of religion to describe stances that do not adhere to either side of an opinion, argument, etc.
​


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I belong to the moose club...


What? Not the Son's of Italy or Knight's of Columbus? Sacrilege.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What? Not the Son's of Italy or Knight's of Columbus? Sacrilege.


I belong to a social club on Mott street in Canarsie ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I belong to a social club on Mott street in Canarsie ....!


But I hold a Masters in the Godfather ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought Hippie was Jamaican   ...


or possibly Puerto Rican....


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

I am a proud member of the MOB CLub.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Me too I just wish more snacks were involved ...


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Well how about a martini?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm out guys. Feel like shit.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Well how about a martini?


I love martinis 
Why are womens breasts like martinis?
Because one is not enough and three are too many ...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2022)

But your the bouncer. haha


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm out guys. Feel like shit.


good night


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> But your the bouncer. haha


felt i was in a safe space too...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm out. Catch you kids in the morning. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well fk. My Wife has been in bed sick for 3 days. She just tested positive for Covid. She is doing okay for someone that is 70yrs old. Course this woman takes no meds and does not look or act her age.
> I'm not feeling to good either. My ass will be home this week. They won't let me come to work. Not that I give a shit. I still get paid.


Be well brother!  Sending healing thoughts!


SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all remember to keep Giggy in mind tomorrow. He’s going in to have his ticker tinkered with as is my hubby tomorrow as well same procedure. If y’all are the praying type, please say a prayer for both their docs to have a steady hand and not to make any mistakes. Thanx y’all


Sending prayers and healing thoughts to both of you.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! 34F and cloudy and yesterday's snow in the valley is all gone.

Wishing everyone a lovely new Moonday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2022)

I think winter is arriving:  it is 72F out there right now (inna dark).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2022)

Good morning misfits. Catching a morning buzz before taking the hubby to the hospital for his heart procedure. I most likely will be in a waiting room all day probably masked up as I’m sure they will require masks there. Will be glad when this is all over and I can bring my man home


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Catching a morning buzz before taking the hubby to the hospital for his heart procedure. I most likely will be in a waiting room all day probably masked up as I’m sure they will require masks there. Will be glad when this is all over and I can bring my man home


All the best to you both


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Happy Moanday!  How are you feeling today Hopper?  Hope you and Mrs Hopper are ok.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning misfits. Catching a morning buzz before taking the hubby to the hospital for his heart procedure. I most likely will be in a waiting room all day probably masked up as I’m sure they will require masks there. Will be glad when this is all over and I can bring my man home


Sorry Subby.  Hope everything is ok.



Unca Walt said:


> I think winter is arriving:  it is 72F out there right now (inna dark).


Rub it in Walt.....ha ha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm hanging in there brother. Wife is about the same. Neither one of us has gotten out of bed yet. Just going to rest and try and get this shit out of our systems.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear.  Get some rest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks bro. I'll be taking it easy for sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2022)

My two sick time standbys; sleep and Hebrew penicillin (chicken soup).


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2022)

I have bouillion chicken broth every morning instead of coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have bouillion chicken broth every morning instead of coffee.





hey!

i heard that is what Chuck Norris does


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Been busting my azz in the grow.  Got everything done.....got as physical therapist appointment later and didn't think I would be able to finish before it but I got er dun.  Yea.....now I won't be pulling scissor duty after dark. 

Will take the dog for a quick walk and off to the physical therapist.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

Giggys Ice Cream truck.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Been busting my azz in the grow.  Got everything done.....got as physical therapist appointment later and didn't thing I would be able to finish before it but I got er dun.  Yea.....now I won't be pulling scissor duty after dark.
> 
> Will take the dog for a quick walk and off to the physical therapist.




hey , i just heard that Prime Time is taking over as head coach of CU and he already said his son is gonna be the starting qb next season

what is up with all that?


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey , i just heard that Prime Time is taking over as head coach of CU and he already said his son is gonna be the starting qb next season
> 
> what is up with all that?


Big name but can he turn a loosing program around.  I was born in Missouri......show me!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

coming soon to Denver
















						The Wait Outside Portland’s Unlicensed Psychedelic Mushroom Store Is Over Two Hours Long
					






					www.wweek.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2022)

I think I was abducted. I was sitting on the bed watching YouTube. Next thing I know, it's dark out and at least two hours have passed. Fanny doesn't feel funny, so I guess they skipped the probing this time.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think I was abducted. I was sitting on the bed watching YouTube. Next thing I know, it's dark out and at least two hours have passed. Fanny doesn't feel funny, so I guess they skipped the probing this time.....


or a high quality lube...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

Eleven missing children were either located or recovered near Denver, Colorado this month in the first operation ever conducted in that state by a special U.S. Marshals unit dedicated to finding missing children.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2022)

it's about f'king time someone took the law seriously...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2022)

Goodnight brothers and sisters. My Covid ass is going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Good night .  Get some sleep Hopper.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

'Bout ready to call it a night myself. Hope ya wake up feelin' a lot better, Hopper.

Found out what hurts more than coughing after surgery; sneezing. Oh, Lawd! Glad I was layin' down.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Eleven missing children were either located or recovered near Denver, Colorado this month in the first operation ever conducted in that state by a special U.S. Marshals unit dedicated to finding missing children.


I would dedicate a good table saw ,a rotary hammer ,complete set of holesaws and asst pliars for that unit to use in investigations, negotiations and use to answer questions. ( a GOOD multitool is a great start....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

Buddy took this on a road trip in Colorado .

Bunch of tough mofos out west
Good Morning ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

I know Mike Tysons electrician and I am going to give this to him so he could give it to Mike Tyson and say Roster made it...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Goodnight brothers and sisters. My Covid ass is going to try and get some sleep.


Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Gooode morning all!  Cool and cloudy here with an empty calendar.

I worked on answering technical e-mails without the benefit of referencing articles in Graywolfslair, and was reminded how time consuming it is.  No prognosis from my webmaster on the rebirth schedule.........

Lots of other annoying computer issues, some of which I fixed and some still hanging.  Still no response from Century Link on my e-mail send problems, and Grayfox's computer is now having memory storage issues.   I sent a text to my IT support asking for help.............  Not sure which side is winning in my love/hate relationship with computers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Gooode morning all!  Cool and cloudy here with an empty calendar.
> 
> ...


Wow GW when it rains it pours. I’m sure that somehow you will find some positive in all this if nothing else but sharpening your reorganization noggin skills.
I got to bring home my main squeeze from the hospital last night. So glad to have him home. He can’t smoke till tonight so last night and tonight got obliterated smoking his half of the Marley.
this morning I will share it with you as I fire up the other half…
have a good day and good luck with finding all your “stuff” in one sack with minimal effort to restart.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Izzat a "Marley"?  Named after the Jamaican 'doctor'?  Is it wrapped with cigar leaves?

Never heard of the term before... but that humongous thing looks Jamaican, mon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow GW when it rains it pours. I’m sure that somehow you will find some positive in all this if nothing else but sharpening your reorganization noggin skills.
> I got to bring home my main squeeze from the hospital last night. So glad to have him home. He can’t smoke till tonight so last night and tonight got obliterated smoking his half of the Marley.
> this morning I will share it with you as I fire up the other half…
> have a good day and good luck with finding all your “stuff” in one sack with minimal effort to restart.
> View attachment 314664


Thanks for the good thoughts SG!  Probably meant to sharpen my sense of humor......................................

Congratulations on having soulmate back in the nest and good luck on the healing!  Hugz all around!  





  Passing left!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I know Mike Tysons electrician and I am going to give this to him so he could give it to Mike Tyson and say Roster made it...
> View attachment 314663


A kith for you!  





oldfogey8 said:


> I was thinking about my personal politics the other day. As a young man, I was pretty liberal. As I aged, I morphed from liberal thru moderate to being a conservative today. The funny thing is my views have not changed. Only the labels have changed.


I read a study that came to the same conclusion, that each generation after us becomes progressively more liberal, in addition to us becoming somewhat less optimistic in our outlook through experience.  It is the contrast, not a dramatic shift on our parts.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow GW when it rains it pours. I’m sure that somehow you will find some positive in all this if nothing else but sharpening your reorganization noggin skills.
> I got to bring home my main squeeze from the hospital last night. So glad to have him home. He can’t smoke till tonight so last night and tonight got obliterated smoking his half of the Marley.
> this morning I will share it with you as I fire up the other half…
> have a good day and good luck with finding all your “stuff” in one sack with minimal effort to restart.
> View attachment 314664


Every thing went well I hope ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Every thing went well I hope ..


Yes everything went fine. He’s at home resting on light duty for a week so I guess it will be a week before the vacuum gets run  I joke about it but I’m glad everything went well and they said they fixed his problem so I’m hoping that’s true too


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Happy for the both of ya's, Subbie.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes everything went fine. He’s at home resting on light duty for a week so I guess it will be a week before the vacuum gets run  I joke about it but I’m glad everything went well and they said they fixed his problem so I’m hoping that’s true too


OUTSTANDING !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


It’s a love slide


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow GW when it rains it pours. I’m sure that somehow you will find some positive in all this if nothing else but sharpening your reorganization noggin skills.
> I got to bring home my main squeeze from the hospital last night. So glad to have him home. He can’t smoke till tonight so last night and tonight got obliterated smoking his half of the Marley.
> this morning I will share it with you as I fire up the other half…
> have a good day and good luck with finding all your “stuff” in one sack with minimal effort to restart.
> View attachment 314664





SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow GW when it rains it pours. I’m sure that somehow you will find some positive in all this if nothing else but sharpening your reorganization noggin skills.
> I got to bring home my main squeeze from the hospital last night. So glad to have him home. He can’t smoke till tonight so last night and tonight got obliterated smoking his half of the Marley.
> this morning I will share it with you as I fire up the other half…
> have a good day and good luck with finding all your “stuff” in one sack with minimal effort to restart.
> View attachment 314664


Subie ! Roster has a question to ask and does not know how to ask so he asked me to ask....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Subie ! Roster has a question to ask and does not know how to ask so he asked me to ask....


Ok ask away


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Subie ! Roster has a question to ask and does not know how to ask so he asked me to ask....


What are you up too joe


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok ask away


He wants me to ask you in your last picture what color lipstick do you use and who makes it ....  lol!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Purple luscious, Covergirl. He’s been scared to ask me something for months don’t know why he is afraid of me.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Purple luscious, Covergirl. He’s been scared to ask me something for months don’t know why he is afraid of me.


I have to tell the truth 
He didnt ask me .......


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have to tell the truth


Since when?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have to tell the truth
> He didnt ask me .......


Liar! Haha


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie is the only one here  with true deep dark secrets that we should be afraid of.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Since when?


when I wrote it ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> when I wrote it ....


"I always tell the truth, even when I lie"- Tony Montana.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have to tell the truth
> He didnt ask me .......


I think he did ask you tho, just sayin…
when the apple is ripe it will fall


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think he did ask you tho, just sayin…
> when the apple is ripe it will fall


Words of wisdom you vixen!!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

tHE tOOTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Where is this going?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> tHE tOOTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


just got a email from my dentist for a ckup 1 sec ago 
spooky


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Where is this going?


at least thru dinner..


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

I need to know so I can meet you there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Fking stoners.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> just got a email from my dentist for a ckup 1 sec ago
> spooky


iTS ALL A SCAM
They get you in for the free cleaning then all hello breaks loose


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I need to know so I can meet you there.


it started out with roster asking me to ask subie about what is the color of the lipstick in a photo and who made it but then i fessed up to Subie and told her the truth then i responded to subbies parlay then at that point i lost my shoe and got lost


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> it started out with roster asking me to ask subie about what is the color of the lipstick in a photo and who made it but then i fessed up to Subie and told her the truth then i responded to subbies parlay then at that point i lost my shoe and got lost


That’s all true even the lost shoe parts wow spooky I lost my shoe too…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s all true even the lost shoe parts wow spooky I lost my shoe too…


sounds like a poltergeist...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sounds like a poltergeist...


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Sounds more like a circle jerk to me.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking stoners.


You are right.....time to get my head bad.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes everything went fine. He’s at home resting on light duty for a week so I guess it will be a week before the vacuum gets run  I joke about it but I’m glad everything went well and they said they fixed his problem so I’m hoping that’s true too


Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 314716


you lookin for me...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Sounds more like a circle jerk to me.


wouldnt know ! never been ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wouldnt know ! never been ..


....never been a pivot man? Ya gotta be quick and ambidextrous.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Ole Blue is cuddled up next to me and the Old Hen's snoring tells me she's in delta rhythm. Think I'm gonna call it a night. See you all in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Lord this shit is kicking my ass. Thought the coughing,fever and feeling like shit was the worst of it but noooo,,now my fking throat hurts,,,I sound like a bass singer, and I feel even more like shit.
My youngest Son is in the hospital. Has nothing to do with our deal because we haven't been around him. He has both Covid and the flu.
I've been told by 3 ppl now that they have tested positive for Covid and the Flu. I'm pretty sure that's what is going on with my Wife. China should be blown off the face of the earth. They are responsible for both.
Fk Me running.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ....never been a pivot man? Ya gotta be quick and ambidextrous.


I am and ambi too but usually when im in that mode im by myself ..!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugs all around!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Good morning GW


hugz 2u2





A warm 68 here today with scattered showers. A good day to catch up on inside stuff. Hope y’all have a good day and everyone healing this morning from surgery or germs get better quick and start feeling themselves again soon


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

interesting
good morning ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> interesting
> good morning ..






supply and demand

13 years ago we were legally selling weed to the dispensaries for $4000 a pound all day long

the Green Rush is over unless one is a weed gypsy and keeps moving around to each new legal state to try and get in on the ground floor….good luck with that sh it

and good morning….

its off to the Senior Center for coffee , cinnamon rolls , and conversation

so without further ado , Off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

wait wait!

first i gotta try some of this pecan pie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GWView attachment 314731
> hugz 2u2
> 
> View attachment 314732
> ...


Good morning SG!  Take two!


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  More trimming today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  Take two!  View attachment 314736
> View attachment 314736
> View attachment 314737


Don’t mind if I do…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

Remember Pearl Harbor and all those that perished.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Remember Pearl Harbor and all those that perished.


Rest In Peace ,Thank You for your sacrifices,Honor and Bravery. 
Please forgive our woke ,useless ,weak ,confused ,crippled ,lazy ,ungreatfull ,entitled ,mean spirited, spoiled and mostly weak-minded people, who forgot ,don't know ,dont care ,dont understand what you Heros did.
 Ones who did the most should not  see this from those who have  done the least .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

the cinnamon rolls were pretty good , the eggs and bacon sucked balls

spaghetti is on the menu for dinner , or lunch to the Yankees , and it is difficult to mess up sketti’ so we are keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Walk done....back to the scissors.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

Old Hen asked me what we could do with 2.5 pounds of burger. Sounded like a good time to make some Swedish meatballs. Whole house smells wonderful.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

I had the same and made a meatloaf


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

subbie, have you ever tried one of those meatloaf pans that has a hanging tray to keep the grease at a minimum...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

Please pass the Jelly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> subbie, have you ever tried one of those meatloaf pans that has a hanging tray to keep the grease at a minimum...


Yes I bake it in one of those first then transfer it into this flat pan to make sure all the grease is gone for the final bake with the sweet red sauce. It was delicious


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I bake it in one of those first then transfer it into this flat pan to make sure all the grease is gone for the final bake with the sweet red sauce. It was delicious


looked beautius 
I love meat loaf


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Please pass the Jelly


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Damnt Subbie. Now you done made me hungry.
This fking Covid shit has taken my appetite away. I must be getting better. Had a little better day today thank God. Was really getting worried about my Wife/Crissy.
She seems to finally be doing better. She is my best friend. Can't stand to see her sick.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I got this Christmas greeting card in the mail the other day along with some very nice little gifts. It’s nice to have friends that are creative and thoughtful.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

Gotta head for the sawbones tomorrow morning, so I'm calling it a night. Sleep tight, friends and family.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Be well Hippie.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I got this Christmas greeting card in the mail the other day along with some very nice little gifts. It’s nice to have friends that are creative and thoughtful.


Does  kinda handsome and funny from time to time count?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

This happened to a friend . Really got to pay attention when you clean your gun .Good chance that happened because a cleaning patch was left in by accident.
Good Morning folks ! Warm enough last night to have a window open . the best to sleep.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

Gooode morning all!  Cool and rainy here!

My webmaster was able to fix Grayfox's computer memory issues and my Century Link issues with sending emails.  No joy yet on Graywolfslair.com.

Hugz all around!  






Passing left.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning all!  Cool and rainy here!
> 
> My webmaster was able to fix Grayfox's computer memory issues and my Century Link issues with sending emails.  No joy yet on Graywolfslair.com.
> 
> ...


i normally dont smoke weed this early ,usually earlier but what the hell! Good Morning !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Words of Wisdom


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i normally dont smoke weed this early ,usually earlier but what the hell! Good Morning !


See, that's how it gets started..............................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Words of Wisdom
> View attachment 314781


Everyone is unique, just like everyone else...................................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Everyone is unique, just like everyone else...................................


and some run like they are on that E85 gas .


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

stain said:


> Another way to go....View attachment 314550


Wait a minute.... what's that hanging down on the catcher? 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> there is power in prayer...I am a believer...


Yup, two coming youse guys way. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought Hippie was Jamaican   ...


I would say he could "identify" as Jamaican, but then I would have to punch myself in the face. I hate that 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm hanging in there brother. Wife is about the same. Neither one of us has gotten out of bed yet. Just going to rest and try and get this shit out of our systems.


Been fighting it going on 3 days. Stayed home yesterday, no better today. I have about exhausted an entire Sam's club bundle of tissues. I rarely get sick, but this one got me.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think I was abducted. I was sitting on the bed watching YouTube. Next thing I know, it's dark out and at least two hours have passed. Fanny doesn't feel funny, so I guess they skipped the probing this time.....


Next time I feel like I'm going to be abducted, strap on a diaper and crap yourself. That will give the aliens a surprise.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s all true even the lost shoe parts wow spooky I lost my shoe too…


Think I found it, red 8 inch spike heels?

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Think I found it, red 8 inch spike heels?
> 
> Bubba


No that must be joes shoe…


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No that must be joes shoe…


Oh, well I will PM him. It is quite fetching.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning all!  Cool and rainy here!
> 
> My webmaster was able to fix Grayfox's computer memory issues and my Century Link issues with sending emails.  No joy yet on Graywolfslair.com.
> 
> ...


Well things are looking up GW. Hopefully they are still hunting for your GWlair stuff and have not back burnered the task


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Words of Wisdom 2 
( dont like this doosh bag but ***)


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well things are looking up GW. Hopefully they are still hunting for your GWlair stuff and have not back burnered the task


Yes, much valuable material, hopefully they find the QWET pages, and the 190 proof ethanol pages. Definitely upped my game!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Been fighting it going on 3 days. Stayed home yesterday, no better today. I have about exhausted an entire Sam's club bundle of tissues. I rarely get sick, but this one got me.
> 
> Bubba


Yeah this shit is no fking fun. Much worse then the last time for some reason.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

Okie dokie , looks like this joint is turning into a infirmary 

so in order to cheer up all those who are under the weather , i will summon the healing virtues of one of my favorite plants , the coffee bean!

and who better to administer this healing medicine?

not me Shaggy!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No that must be joes shoe…


i have nothing 8 inches


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokie , looks like this joint is turning into a infirmary
> 
> so in order to cheer up all those who are under the weather , i will summon the healing virtues of one of my favorite plants , the coffee bean!
> 
> ...


nice way to start the day...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Okie dokie , looks like this joint is turning into a infirmary
> 
> so in order to cheer up all those who are under the weather , i will summon the healing virtues of one of my favorite plants , the coffee bean!
> 
> ...


let me help


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> let me help
> View attachment 314792


breakfast @ bigsurs!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> breakfast @ bigsurs!





come on down!

although if anyone shows up here they better bring some work clothes


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> come on down!
> 
> although if anyone shows up here they better bring some work clothes


I wish !


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

JUST FOUND MY NEW SPORT AND MY NEW TEACHER...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Does  kinda handsome and funny from time to time count?


Ezekeal ?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ezekeal ?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 314804


I remember it as a cesspool lid and a kid jumping on it
22 22 22 , the other kid pulls the lid open 
23 23 23 ........................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember it as a cesspool lid and a kid jumping on it
> 22 22 22 , the other kid pulls the lid open
> 23 23 23 ........................


I remember the joke when it wasnt a stick ....


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Dry Trimmed SnowCaine yesterday and she stunk up the whole house.  Gonna love this stain!  Good yield, easy to trim,  nice bag appeal and smells like a candy store.  I smoked a bowl and  got a nice long lasting mellow buzz... 

Have two more in flower....Frost Hammer is next in line....love growing this  plant.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Dry Trimmed SnowCaine yesterday and she stunk up the whole house.  Gonna love this stain!  Good yield, easy to trim,  nice bag appeal and smells like a candy store.  I smoked a bowl and  got a nice long lasting mellow buzz...
> 
> Have two more in flower....Frost Hammer is next in line....love growing this  plant.


my snocaines are starting their journey ! looks like  vigorous plants !


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> my snocaines are starting their journey ! looks like  vigorous plants !


You are gonna love the smell.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Time to go to work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> let me help
> View attachment 314792


That’s a fancy joint there big. I can hear it sizzling from here. Good looking breakfast too


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a fancy joint there big. I can hear it sizzling from here. Good looking breakfast too


Hows the Old Man doing ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

He’s getting better but had some trouble yesterday after taking his BP meds then his first hot shower. Stayed home and watched him like a hawk. Today he’s better. I had an eye appointment this morning I left him alone and he did fine. He still has light duty for a week. Today I get to bust out the leaf blower which I’ve never used but it’s always looked kinda fun so we shall see how I do. Thanks for asking


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s getting better but had some trouble yesterday after taking his BP meds then his first hot shower. Stayed home and watched him like a hawk. Today he’s better. I had an eye appointment this morning I left him alone and he did fine. He still has light duty for a week. Today I get to bust out the leaf blower which I’ve never used but it’s always looked kinda fun so we shall see how I do. Thanks for
> 
> 
> SubmarineGirl said:
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

You’re a funny guy. He’s harmless right now with those puncture wounds fresh in his groin. I think he’s strong enough to pick up a sponge tho


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s getting better but had some trouble yesterday after taking his BP meds then his first hot shower. Stayed home and watched him like a hawk. Today he’s better. I had an eye appointment this morning I left him alone and he did fine. He still has light duty for a week. Today I get to bust out the leaf blower which I’ve never used but it’s always looked kinda fun so we shall see how I do. Thanks for asking


Tell him to be careful with hot showers and BP meds. Hot showers lower your BP.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell him to be careful with hot showers and BP meds. Hot showers lower your BP.


She uis buying him a hot tub for Christmas


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell him to be careful with hot showers and BP meds. Hot showers lower your BP.


I suggested her giving him sponge baths ,but she didnt seem to keen on it ...


----------



## kevinn (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s getting better but had some trouble yesterday after taking his BP meds then his first hot shower. Stayed home and watched him like a hawk. Today he’s better. I had an eye appointment this morning I left him alone and he did fine. He still has light duty for a week. Today I get to bust out the leaf blower which I’ve never used but it’s always looked kinda fun so we shall see how I do. Thanks for asking


Watch out.  It could now become your job.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s getting better but had some trouble yesterday after taking his BP meds then his first hot shower. Stayed home and watched him like a hawk. Today he’s better. I had an eye appointment this morning I left him alone and he did fine. He still has light duty for a week. Today I get to bust out the leaf blower which I’ve never used but it’s always looked kinda fun so we shall see how I do. Thanks for asking


Funny My wife uses my leaf blower too, she finds it gets all the hard to reach water off my body better than a towel does


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

I Love This


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Watch out.  It could now become your job.


If I do a shitty job he won’t be able to take it like cutting the grass, I don’t make those straight lines back and forth perfectly and his OCD kicks in. Perhaps my little plan makes him get well and on the road to recovery quicker…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> If I do a shitty job he won’t be able to take it like cutting the grass, I don’t make those straight lines back and forth perfectly and his OCD kicks in. Perhaps my little plan makes him get well and on the road to recovery quicker…


Oh Subie Nightingale you wouldnt ,would you?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell him to be careful with hot showers and BP meds. Hot showers lower your BP.


Yes, that’s what happened yesterday. Scared the crap outta me…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

What BP med is he on? Does he get dizzy when he stands up? What is his HR. What is his BP?
I ask these questions because I know BP meds pretty good. I've been thru them finding the right one and right dosage that doesn't effect my everyday life but keeps my BP good and my HR normal.
I've been taking them for yrs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Yes dr hopper, I’m not sure the name of it but he takes a BP pill at night then a hydro something in the morning. I’m a bit angry with our doc as even after questioning the meds he has no concerns. his BP last checked was 145/85 but sometimes after taking that hydro pill gets dizzy. In fact one time he passed out while I was giving him a haircut BP was like 85/58 I called 911 but  he definitely needs an adjustment on his meds. He sees the doc again next week…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

That's bullshit. His BP shouldnt be that high, especially taking BP meds.
I'm going to be careful and not piss anyone off but the fking Doctor just prescribes meds for a problem. He doesn't have to deal with the side effects. The first doc that worked at the hospital that prescribed me BP meds, fked me bad.I could barely get off the couch. My HR would go down into the low 50s and even high 40s at night when I was trying to sleep. My BP was like 90/60.
That is not good. So I did some research and asked to be put on Carvedilol 3.125 MG. Which is a BP and a Beta Blocker which helps with BP and HR rate. So my personal Cardiologist gave me those. Told me to take 1 Twice daily. I finally took that little tiny bastard,cut it into half's with a razor blade and took a half, 3 times a day. Morning, noon,and night. Now my BP is normally around 118/78 to 128/80. My HR is usually around 78 bpm. Now I can work,stand up, or whatever with no problems. Believe me you have to be careful with meds and what they are doing to you. Sometimes you have to be your own doctor.
My Cardiologist loves me because he said he has never had anyone that actually does research and reads White Papers written by Cardiologist, to get all that info to make an informed decision.
If you can get the info off those bottles let me know what they are. He can't live that way. It's not gonna be fun or cool.. Disclaimer,,,I don't know your husband or all the problems he is dealing with. The above is based on me having open heart surgery and AFib.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes dr hopper, I’m not sure the name of it but he takes a BP pill at night then a hydro something in the morning. I’m a bit angry with our doc as even after questioning the meds he has no concerns. his BP last checked was 145/85 but sometimes after taking that hydro pill gets dizzy. In fact one time he passed out while I was giving him a haircut BP was like 85/58 I called 911 but  he definitely needs an adjustment on his meds. He sees the doc again next week…


how is his water intake  the diuretics pull a lot out of you and dehydrate too..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's bullshit. His BP shouldnt be that high, especially taking BP meds.
> I'm going to be careful and not piss anyone off but the fking Doctor just prescribes meds for a problem. He doesn't have to deal with the side effects. The first doc that worked at the hospital that prescribed me BP meds, fked me bad.I could barely get off the couch. My HR would go down into the low 50s and even high 40s at night when I was trying to sleep. My BP was like 90/60.
> That is not good. So I did some research and asked to be put on Carvedilol 3.125 MG. Which is a BP and a Beta Blocker which helps with BP and HR rate. So my personal Cardiologist gave me those. Told me to take 1 Twice daily. I finally took that little tiny bastard,cut it into half's with a razor blade and took a half, 3 times a day. Morning, noon,and night. Now my BP is normally around 118/78 to 128/80. My HR is usually around 78 bpm. Now I can work,stand up, or whatever with no problems. Believe me you have to be careful with meds and what they are doing to you. Sometimes you have to be your own doctor.
> My Cardiologist loves me because he said he has never had anyone that actually does research and reads White Papers to get all that info to make an informed decision.
> If you can get the info off those bottles let me know what they are. He can't live that way. It's not gonna be fun or cool.


spot on you need to be your own advocate
I recently got my meds cut from lisinopril with hzt 2 x a day to just one lisinopril w/o hzt plus clonidine


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

They normally don't subscribe that type of Diuretic BP meds unless you have a water detention problem.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

You definitely have to watch your own back these days. Docs are not personal anymore and treat every one the same. We are shopping for a new doc as our current one has made to many mistakes not to mention his staff sucks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I suggested her giving him sponge baths ,but she didnt seem to keen on it ...


Five bucks says he'd prefer a cat bath.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

Subbie,,If you get a chance list his meds,,and give me a little info on his health problems.
No I'm not a doctor or even pretending to be but I am a researching mother fker when it comes to health and meds. Like I said. I can even have an intelligent conversation with my doctor's without pissing them off. Even told my Doc something he didn't know about a new procedure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

Docs make mistakes too. My urologist in Georgia went into the wrong kidney which made me extra afraid of them. I will be having kidney surgery again here in Virginia with another new doc who seems to have a lot of nervous energy imo. I’m gonna leave him a message at the entry point this time to remind him we are working on my left side not his…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You definitely have to watch your own back these days. Docs are not personal anymore and treat every one the same. We are shopping for a new doc as our current one has made to many mistakes not to mention his staff sucks.


you are right , but you should be just  as much and more interested in your own health as he should be ,not less


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Five bucks says he'd prefer a cat bath.......


no bet !


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

I take Losartin and Besylate.....Been taking the same combination for years now.  I am pretty much dialed in.  Stays around 120/70 most of the time. Most importantly is no visible side effects.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no bet !


dependswho the kitty is ,if her name is whoopie N.F.G.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Docs make mistakes too. My urologist in Georgia went into the wrong kidney which made me extra afraid of them. I will be having kidney surgery again here in Virginia with another new doc who seems to have a lot of nervous energy imo. I’m gonna leave him a message at the entry point this time to remind him we are working on my left side not his…


When the wife went in for a biopsy on a lump in her left breast, I wrote on the right one "Wrong boob". The nurse and doc laughed and then admitted it was a good idea. Mistakes can be made.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

He was as pissed that we left a Marine in that trade.









						‘Hell Nah’: Dallas Cowboy Has Strong Reaction To Brittney Griner Swap | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

joe should be hung from a tall oak along with his corrupt cabal...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> joe should be hung from a tall oak along with his corrupt cabal...


over a small open fire...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He was as pissed that we left a Marine in that trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir ! someone who served our country.
The ones that do the most get the least.
I wish them all an Ebola Christmas


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Isn't if amazing how most on here disagree with most every decision made in Washington these days.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Isn't if amazing how most on here disagree with most every decision made in Washington these days.


very sad and its not like we are cookee about it .
no lap top now lap top collusion ,no collusion ,athlete let go a soldier remains ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He was as pissed that we left a Marine in that trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well he should be.............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

Mr Sandman has arrived

see all you cool cats in the morning

beautiful moon out there tonight






rising , looking off our front porch


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Same here big, watched it ride hours ago… I’ve got to get up at 6 AM to bring Ivan into the hospital. That’s crazy early for me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm joining ya. Got up way too early for a guy that didn't get much sleep last night. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Early to bed and early rise


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> Same here big, watched it ride hours ago… I’ve got to get up at 6 AM to bring Ivan into the hospital. That’s crazy early for me.


Goodluck on Friday and keep bringing back good news !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

He gave the right of way ...like a gentleman


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2022)

Cool and wet here this morning! Breakfast out and gym today.

Hugz all around and kisses for all the purdy girls!   






  Passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

I think every one knew someone like that in school ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cool and wet here this morning! Breakfast out and gym today.
> 
> Hugz all around and kisses for all the purdy girls!   View attachment 314881
> View attachment 314882
> Passing left!View attachment 314883


I pass in spirit cause i cant find those smoking Pass emojis !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> snow?
> 
> anyone getting any snow?


Already came and gone.


joeb631a said:


> He gave the right of way ...like a gentleman



Two of our German Shepherd females liked to carry sticks and logs the size of fence posts.  None of the males have.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I pass in spirit cause i cant find those smoking Pass emojis !


You should be able to cut and paste the emojis I post.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You should be able to cut and paste the emojis I post.


you opened up a new world unto me !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cool and wet here this morning! Breakfast out and gym today.
> 
> Hugz all around and kisses for all the purdy girls!   View attachment 314881
> View attachment 314882
> Passing left!View attachment 314883


Morning GW. Ooo kissing this morning. How bout a kiss for all the ugly ones out there too


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cool and wet here this morning! Breakfast out and gym today.
> 
> Hugz all around and kisses for all the purdy girls!   View attachment 314881
> View attachment 314882
> Passing left!View attachment 314883





i aint never seen an ugly woman but like my friend said , she was close

kisses all around

everyone gets a kiss!


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

All I got was a handshake.....story of my life......


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

Words of wisdom


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning GW. Ooo kissing this morning. How bout a kiss for all the ugly ones out there too
> View attachment 314887


How about except those named Nancy or Maxine?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

You must be a direct descendant of the Wallenda clan.....


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Afternoon, tried to do a dry trim on my Frost Hammer but still a bit wet.  Will wait until tomorrow.  Warmest time of the day so I will walk instead. BB after.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

Amazon delivered my plant wash today and when I opened up the box it was wet inside because the top was not properly screwed down. After contacting Amazon they told me they would issue a refund but they will not replace it which I found a little odd. They said throw the product away and re-order it, the hell I say. There’s only a half ounce missing out of the bottle so I will continue to keep it and try it tonight when the lights go dark…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

Dozed off twice. Ain't fightin' it any more. See you peeps in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz…….


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

I am in line


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Hello


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

I would love to sleep but chronic pain,Ptsd is a f-ing *****!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  

Cool and wet here.   

Hugz all around!


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

Up at 3AM.  Too many broken parts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Up at 3AM.  Too many broken parts.


Sorry your parts got you up early. Hope your day gets better


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning @Graywolf


Unca Walt said:


> Up at 3AM.  Too many broken parts.


I hear that I keep telling my wife I need to go in for a tune-up and Oil change. Titanium rods holding my spin together. They even thru in 4 screws with a cage.lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

"I em a cybork. Liffing tissue over metal endoskeleton. Goh! Naow! Or I will _crush_ your hett wit' my ereckt nipples!"

Steel in my leg, titanium_ is_ my shoulder.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry your parts got you up early. Hope your day gets better


Every day gits better.  Her beautiful self just walked in to grab my beard to give me a kissy-poo while murmuring "beardie, beardie I luv you."


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning Gang. Finally feeling better. This fking Covid/Flu is a mother fker. Kicked mine and my Wife's ass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Every day gits better.  Her beautiful self just walked in to grab my beard to give me a kissy-poo while murmuring "beardie, beardie I luv you."


Poor woman kissing a dinosaur.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Glad ur starting to feel better.hope the wife starts to feel better. is not a good feeling.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Poor woman kissing a dinosaur.





if some folks knew half the sh it Unca has been through , we would all give him a big kiss!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

I ain't giving that old mean bastard no kiss unless we go to dinner first.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Glad ur starting to feel better.hope the wife starts to feel better. is not a good feeling.


Thank bro


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Damn, I'm playing for my play yesterday. Rough night and a rough morning. I feel like I've been mule kicked in my left chest. Old Hen swears it's from sitting in a hard chair at the bar for two hours. She might have something there. Most of my time since getting out of the hospital has been laying propped up in my comfy bed watching the tube. It did feel good to see old friends and drink a few beers though.

Can't really complain. I'm still above ground, and that counts!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I'm playing for my play yesterday. Rough night and a rough morning. I feel like I've been mule kicked in my left chest. Old Hen swears it's from sitting in a hard chair at the bar for two hours. She might have something there. Most of my time since getting out of the hospital has been laying propped up in my comfy bed watching the tube. It did feel good to see old friends and drink a few beers though.
> 
> Can't really complain. I'm still above ground, and that counts!


Well Im Glad Brother 
There are a few who would really miss your humor and smile


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Damn few, but thanks!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

I know what's wrong with me 
LordSavorFauci just came out with my diagnoses 
I suffer from Mandate Fatigue


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know what's wrong with me
> LordSavorFauci just came out with my diagnoses
> I suffer from Mandate Fatigue


You reckon they will have a vaccine for that?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> You reckon they will have a vaccine for that?


Of course All one has to do is look up at all the pretty lines in the sky


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I'm playing for my play yesterday. Rough night and a rough morning. I feel like I've been mule kicked in my left chest. Old Hen swears it's from sitting in a hard chair at the bar for two hours. She might have something there. Most of my time since getting out of the hospital has been laying propped up in my comfy bed watching the tube. It did feel good to see old friends and drink a few beers though.
> 
> Can't really complain. I'm still above ground, and that counts!


Our feet still hit the floor and right after my feet hit my brain say wake an bake,


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I'm playing for my play yesterday. Rough night and a rough morning. I feel like I've been mule kicked in my left chest. Old Hen swears it's from sitting in a hard chair at the bar for two hours. She might have something there. Most of my time since getting out of the hospital has been laying propped up in my comfy bed watching the tube. It did feel good to see old friends and drink a few beers though.
> 
> Can't really complain. I'm still above ground, and that counts!


Brother 
You just lost more than half a lung (Major Surgery) It will take months not weeks before you are doing weekly orgies again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> You reckon they will have a vaccine for that?


Yeah, but it'll take two plus two boosters, and it might not work.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Finally feeling better. This fking Covid/Flu is a mother fker. Kicked mine and my Wife's ass.


You and your Wife get better fast.  Sorry you caught Covid/Flu.  Have you been working sick?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

No they make you take off a week after a positive Covid test. Paid of course.
And yeah we are doing better today.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Brother
> You just lost more than half a lung (Major Surgery) It will take months not weeks before you are doing weekly orgies again.


Hippie happy you're on your feet after lung surgery, Wow.  Take it easy Hippie, you want to mend the right way.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

That's great News.  To bad you had to be sick to get days off.  With pay that's great.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn, I'm playing for my play yesterday. Rough night and a rough morning. I feel like I've been mule kicked in my left chest. Old Hen swears it's from sitting in a hard chair at the bar for two hours. She might have something there. Most of my time since getting out of the hospital has been laying propped up in my comfy bed watching the tube. It did feel good to see old friends and drink a few beers though.
> 
> Can't really complain. I'm still above ground, and that counts!


Bro -- Would you believe... she's right. I cannot sit on a dining room chair for more than a couple of minutes without winding up in misery**

**With me it presents with severe pain in my shot-up shoulder (_left_ shoulder BTW).

Found out just why from MySonTheDoctor:

There is a humongous big nerve down by your whole ass. It is called the "ischiadic nerve".  <-- This huge nerve is for leg and foot control, etc., but if you piss it off, it WILL get even with you.  And sitting on a hard chair most ricky-tick can thoroughly piss it off.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

TJ has ischiadic nerve problem.  I see this ad on TV for a calf brace (whatever you call it} that puts pressure on the calf's isciadic nerve, and the pain goes away.  I want to order it for a Xmas present.  But does it work?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> TJ has ischiadic nerve problem.  I see this ad on TV for a calf brace (whatever you call it} that puts pressure on the calf's isciadic nerve, and the pain goes away.  I want to order it for a Xmas present.  But does it work?


I wouldn't know, milady.  Give it a shot.  Might do something.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Bro -- Would you believe... she's right. I cannot sit on a dining room chair for more than a couple of minutes without winding up in misery**
> 
> **With me it presents with severe pain in my shot-up shoulder (_left_ shoulder BTW).
> 
> ...


Yup. Got severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides. The left side of my leg was the first to show symptoms. Around 40 odd years back, it went numb and stayed that way. Remember those little beepers ya used to carry to stay in touch? It was worthless if I put it in my left cargo pocket. Couldn't feel it. I haven't had it happen since I retired, but on occasion it would go to the razor blade mode, and then to pure hell's fire like someone was playing a blow torch up and down. I'd jump outta bed screaming with a bad case of Tourette's syndrome and try to walk it off. It worked sometimes. 
The right leg isn't nearly as bad. I just get the creepy crawlies on that side. Being an arachnophobe, it was hard getting used to. Feels just like a spider crawling up my leg. To this day, I'll still look to make sure it's not.
I can always tell the folks at the pub that have blown discs. They do the same thing I do; chair calisthenics. Lean to one side, arch your back, lean to the other side, repete. 
I'd mention the severe cervical nerve damage and the two torn rotator cuffs, but you'd call me a whiner, so I won't.  Ain't gonna mention the arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero, either.
Gettin' old ain't for sissies for sure.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

You got that right Hippie.  After I had that seizure because of high blood pressure, I thought of getting my affairs in order.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yup. Got severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides. The left side of my leg was the first to show symptoms. Around 40 odd years back, it went numb and stayed that way. Remember those little beepers ya used to carry to stay in touch? It was worthless if I put it in my left cargo pocket. Couldn't feel it. I haven't had it happen since I retired, but on occasion it would go to the razor blade mode, and then to pure hell's fire like someone was playing a blow torch up and down. I'd jump outta bed screaming with a bad case of Tourette's syndrome and try to walk it off. It worked sometimes.
> The right leg isn't nearly as bad. I just get the creepy crawlies on that side. Being an arachnophobe, it was hard getting used to. Feels just like a spider crawling up my leg. To this day, I'll still look to make sure it's not.
> I can always tell the folks at the pub that have blown discs. They do the same thing I do; chair calisthenics. Lean to one side, arch your back, lean to the other side, repete.
> I'd mention the severe cervical nerve damage and the two torn rotator cuffs, but you'd call me a whiner, so I won't.  Ain't gonna mention the arthritis from my saddle to my sombrero, either.
> Gettin' old ain't for sissies for sure.


Hippie I remember when I tore my Rotator Cuff on my left shoulder a few yrs ago you told me how to rehab it instead of surgery.
I would get in the shower and start working my fingers crawling up the shower wall. Took me several months but I got almost full motion again. It still hurts sometimes if I get stupid bet at least I didn't waste my time with surgery. They say even the surgery doesn't hold a lot of times.
For awhile I had hell putting a belt in my pants. Even getting dressed was a mother fker.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

I have sciatic pain in my left leg.  I stretch it like crazy.  Kills me every time is sit for any length of time.  Just started noticing it a few months ago.

What's next to fall apart.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know what's wrong with me
> LordSavorFauci just came out with my diagnoses
> I suffer from Mandate Fatigue


say 3 hail marys and 1 Our Father


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I have sciatic pain in my left leg.  I stretch it like crazy.  Kills me every time is sit for any length of time.  Just started noticing it a few months ago.
> 
> What's next to fall apart.


I have had severe sciatica and its torture. Drugs do nothing and at least for me only relief was to ice it antartica style


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I have sciatic pain in my left leg.  I stretch it like crazy.  Kills me every time is sit for any length of time.  Just started noticing it a few months ago.
> 
> What's next to fall apart.


I can walk longer than I can stand. I can stand longer than I can sit. I can lay flat on my back and actually get some relief. A good stiff bed seems to work the best. I've fallen asleep on an MRI table on several occasions.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie I remember when I tore my Rotator Cuff on my left shoulder a few yrs ago you told me how to rehab it instead of surgery.
> I would get in the shower and start working my fingers crawling up the shower wall. Took me several months but I got almost full motion again. It still hurts sometimes if I get stupid bet at least I didn't waste my time with surgery. They say even the surgery doesn't hold a lot of times.
> For awhile I had hell putting a belt in my pants. Even getting dressed was a mother fker.


Hope you don't have my luck and get a healthy dose of arthritis in it. Everybody I know that's torn one had it show up within a few years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Well so far so good but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well so far so good but I'll keep an eye on it.


Ain't anything you can do about it except live with it. Ibuprofen in large doses seems to help, but not much. I just grin and bear it. More like a wince than a grin.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Sorry everyone is have aches and pains today. The winter kicking in doesn’t help much either. I gotta keep moving just to keep moving if that makes sense. I start out slow then gradually start feeling better as long as I don’t sit down to long. Hope everyone gets to feeling a little better


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> TJ has ischiadic nerve problem.  I see this ad on TV for a calf brace (whatever you call it} that puts pressure on the calf's isciadic nerve, and the pain goes away.  I want to order it for a Xmas present.  But does it work?


Ness
Have TJ try this
Lay on back with a tennis ball under the middle cheek of his azz where pain point is originating from, Place ball on same leg as pain is on, right where I show on picture. If the ball is in right place it should hurt a little while doing so.
After 20mins come off and see if it has helped.
This is a know treatment that people who suffer do.
I have it too.......................






Edit I moved onto a Lacross Ball and then a Que Ball for its hardness
It helped during a bad pain breakout.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

Public service announcement
I had what I thought was arthritis .in my knee to my ankle joint. 
Getting out of the car was torture ,walking was a killer.
Right before the pandemic i went into the ER. All i wanted was to leave with a steri pack to steroid my self. It was a issue and im not a whiner.They did blood work and i noticed my uric acid level was high  on the report.
I investigated and found some of the meds i was on can cause increases in uric acid.By that time after seeing a dr was tough but i found out about alloperonol,had a buddy who took it and started taking it . Told my Doctor ,she gave me a script and i have been good since. Sometimes i think as a patient you need to be the advocate as well and be as interested in your own health as you wish your doctor is. Sometimes you need to be the  one who can put 2 and 2 together


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry everyone is have aches and pains today. The winter kicking in doesn’t help much either. I gotta keep moving just to keep moving if that makes sense. I start out slow then gradually start feeling better as long as I don’t sit down to long. Hope everyone gets to feeling a little better


i feel better already ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't anything you can do about it except live with it. Ibuprofen in large doses seems to help, but not much. I just grin and bear it. More like a wince than a grin.


Be careful if you drink alcohol , it beats the crap out of the liver


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't anything you can do about it except live with it. Ibuprofen in large doses seems to help, but not much. I just grin and bear it. More like a wince than a grin.


I don't do ibuprofen. It's really really bad for your heart.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Be careful if you drink alcohol , it beats the crap out of the liver


It triggers a-fib, too.  As does caffeine.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Public service announcement
> I had what I thought was arthritis .in my knee to my ankle joint.
> Getting out of the car was torture ,walking was a killer.
> Right before the pandemic i went into the ER. All i wanted was to leave with a steri pack to steroid my self. It was a issue and im not a whiner.They did blood work and i noticed my uric acid level was high  on the report.
> I investigated and found some of the meds i was on can cause increases in uric acid.By that time after seeing a dr was tough but i found out about alloperonol,had a buddy who took it and started taking it . Told my Doctor ,she gave me a script and i have been good since. Sometimes i think as a patient you need to be the advocate as well and be as interested in your own health as you wish your doctor is. Sometimes you need to be the  one who can put 2 and 2 together


Im on it too Joe


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ness
> Have TJ try this
> Lay on back with a tennis ball under the middle cheek of his azz where pain point is originating from, Place ball on same leg as pain is on, right where I show on picture. If the ball is in right place it should hurt a little while doing so.
> After 20mins come off and see if it has helped.
> ...




definitely works


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ness
> Have TJ try this
> Lay on back with a tennis ball under the middle cheek of his azz where pain point is originating from, Place ball on same leg as pain is on, right where I show on picture. If the ball is in right place it should hurt a little while doing so.
> After 20mins come off and see if it has helped.
> ...



Next time it happens, I'll see if he will go for it.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Thank you Big for the video.  I see how it works with the tennis ball.  Easy enough.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

Good night Kids!


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Fading a bit myself....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm out. Good night shipmates.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2022)

Gooode morning all! Cool and cloudy with sprinkles.

I serviced my backup generator to insure it is ready, after one of the local miscreants shot up a local electrical substation. Up to this point all the outages have been short enough to not be an issue, but with domestic terrorism and limited repair parts, I'm concerned some may start to drag on.

Hugz all around! Passing left...........


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

*Quote of the Day:* "We think too much and feel too little." Charlie Chaplin - Actor, Filmmaker, Electrician (1889 - 1977)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

Good morning GW and friends. Should be a nice day here. My fabric pots arrived on my porch this morning so I guess I’ll be doing some transplanting unless something else is planned for me today. Y’all have fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning Gang. Finally me and the misses is feeling better. My ass will be going back to work tomorrow. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Finally me and the misses is feeling better. My ass will be going back to work tomorrow. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


Glad to hear y’all finally feel better


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks Subbie. That shit kicked our ass. My Wife is 70. Tougher then nails. She takes no meds for anything. Has never had the vaccine either. Beat Vulvar Cancer last yr. Should have seen the Docs eyes when after two weeks she said I'll continue the radiation but you can shove that chemotherapy up your ass. So they killed it with radiation


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)

its all i got right now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

congratulations on your wife beating cancer. That’s great news for sure. And I treally am so glad y’all are on the road to recovery now.
I’ve been lucky “so far” not to have been sick even a slight cold since covid started. we are both vax’d up by the request of my SIL’s doc. We keep the kids randomly and sometimes for days. Even tho I don’t take even the flu vac I signed up willing to do anything for them heck even bone marrow or donating one of my THC lungs for that family.  I’m hoping I can stay away from what you and your wife just went thru


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and friends. Should be a nice day here. My fabric pots arrived on my porch this morning so I guess I’ll be doing some transplanting unless something else is planned for me today. Y’all have fun


Good morning SG!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

Broke out this old toy to try a little of those kief pellets I made. Mr Sub just not interested in this pipe regardless of what’s in it. I’ve got a great alone buzz after three hits. I wanted to try it out to see if it were worthy of Christmas gifts to a few folks. It’s defiantly worthy of a Christmas buzz I think as it gets me farther ”there” then just the weed alone. This morning mix is with the knows candy I grew in the auto tent. He just grabbed the kief container and added it to the rolling tray after I told him how good it was…


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

morning folks...just finished a  cuddlefest with the little black bastage in the house...


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

Nice bong Subby.  Couple hits off of that and I wouldn't know what day it is.   I am a light weight these days. 



WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Subbie. That shit kicked our ass. My Wife is 70. Tougher then nails. She takes no meds for anything. Has never had the vaccine either. Beat Vulvar Cancer last yr. Should have seen the Docs eyes when after two weeks she said I'll continue the radiation but you can shove that chemotherapy up your ass. So they killed it with radiation


How are you and Mrs Hopper doing today Hopper.  Mrs Pute had breast cancer 5 years ago.  No chemo just radiation....tough time for us.  

Better get downstairs and pop some jars.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...just finished a  cuddlefest with the little black bastage in the house...


Morning Boo....hope Ivan is doing ok.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning folks.  Foggy and cloudy this morning.  Still hang some cloth on the line.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ness
> Have TJ try this
> Lay on back with a tennis ball under the middle cheek of his azz where pain point is originating from, Place ball on same leg as pain is on, right where I show on picture. If the ball is in right place it should hurt a little while doing so.
> After 20mins come off and see if it has helped.
> ...


U said place the tennis ball in the middle cheek. Help me plz! Where is the middle cheek? I only have two. ( scratching head) lol


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Boo....hope Ivan is doing ok.


he's doing good pute, thanks for asking...he's a fighter and an all around great pup...he listens extremely well but he's hard headed...once he locks on visually or otherwise, he's super focused to the paint of not listening...when he got locked onto the rooster last night he was all in...loving pup but he's got a wicked mean streak and crazy ball drive...he's gonna do well...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> U said place the tennis ball in the middle cheek. Help me plz! Where is the middle cheek? I only have two. ( scratching head) lol


Do you really want an in dept instructions
Or are we still joking around ?
The ball does relieve the stabbing down the leg if done correctly


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm joking around. I have nerve damage in my left leg but if it works then I'll have to try it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I'm joking around


I thought so........ Oh a wise Guy....................


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> he's doing good pute, thanks for asking...he's a fighter and an all around great pup...he listens extremely well but he's hard headed...once he locks on visually or otherwise, he's super focused to the paint of not listening...when he got locked onto the rooster last night he was all in...loving pup but he's got a wicked mean streak and crazy ball drive...he's gonna do well...


What kind of pup is he?


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I thought so........ Oh a wise Guy....................


Love the stooges.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

This will show where to place the ball


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This will show where to place the ball



I'll have to get one of those accu balls. I wonder if this will help with my foot drop syndrome.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I'll have to get one of those accu balls. I wonder if this will help with my foot drop syndrome.


Most likely , if your drop foot is from a lower back disc injury , start slow and easy at 1st your back will either say hey that feels good and help the pain or it will say dont do that again *******.
Get any hard ball for now a lacross ball or even tennis ball to see if it helps before buying anything fancy. The ball just needs to have some firmness to dig in.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

Drop foot sucks I have it too
I be stepping down with my left foot and boom feels like the foot is gone.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Most likely , if your drop foot is from a lower back disc injury , start slow and easy at 1st your back will either say hey that feels good and help the pain or it will say dont do that again *******.
> Get any hard ball for now a lacross ball or even tennis ball to see if it helps before buying anything fancy. The ball just needs to have some firmness to dig in.


I had a fusion with cage at L5-S1 in Nov. In Dec. I was in a car accident which screw everything up so now I have a failed fusion. I have the ladder affect happening now. Yes the foot and nerve damage are from the wreck


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I had a fusion with cage at L5-S1 in Nov. In Dec. I was in a car accident which screw everything up so now I have a failed fusion. I have the ladder affect happening now. Yes the foot and nerve damage are from the wreck


Sorry to hear , I am at the point where getting up late at night takes me 15 mins 
just to stumble walk


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

And you are most likely younger than most here


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And you are most likely younger than most here


Yesterday I turned 47


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry to hear , I am at the point where getting up late at night takes me 15 mins
> just to stumble walk


I feel ur pain bro


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Yesterday I turned 47


One guy here is almost twice that


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

Hell I feel twice my age


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> One guy here is almost twice that


OK seriously 47 is young to have the injury and pain you suffer from
I hope and none of anyone's business here so use your words wisely.
I was taking Opi-drugs everyday for 3 yrs after my rather large injury, and the best thing I ever did was cut them off completely. I suffer in pain many nights but never as bad as when 3 tabs were not working any longer.
I almost died in my sleep my poor wife would watch me for hrs and wake me when I went to deep and stopped breathing. I stopped the pills and problem went away. The Docs tried to brush it off as sleep apnea but it was not


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Hell I feel twice my age


I bet you had a hard physical job too
No OSHA when we were young like today


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Broke out this old toy to try a little of those kief pellets I made. Mr Sub just not interested in this pipe regardless of what’s in it. I’ve got a great alone buzz after three hits. I wanted to try it out to see if it were worthy of Christmas gifts to a few folks. It’s defiantly worthy of a Christmas buzz I think as it gets me farther ”there” then just the weed alone. This morning mix is with the knows candy I grew in the auto tent. He just grabbed the kief container and added it to the rolling tray after I told him how good it was…
> View attachment 315081


I never could master a bong. I always wound up leaving a lung and a bucket of snot behind every time I tried smoking outta one.


VEN0M said:


> Yesterday I turned 47


I've got tattoos older than you. That's a compliment, by the way.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

I've lost a friend that went to sleep just never woke up. U are very fortunate to be here thank God ur wife was there. I'm really glad to hear that u quit the   it not a way to live life. I live in hell all day everyday. Cannabis has given me back my life.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I've lost a friend that went to sleep just never woke up. U are very fortunate to be here thank God ur wife was there. I'm really glad to hear that u quit the   it not a way to live life. I live in hell all day everyday. Cannabis has given me back my life.


Thks  Many stories like ours here amongst the Canna flowers


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK seriously 47 is young to have the injury and pain you suffer from
> I hope and none of anyone's business here so use your words wisely.
> I was taking Opi-drugs everyday for 3 yrs after my rather large injury, and the best thing I ever did was cut them off completely. I suffer in pain many nights but never as bad as when 3 tabs were not working any longer.
> I almost died in my sleep my poor wife would watch me for hrs and wake me when I went to deep and stopped breathing. I stopped the pills and problem went away. The Docs tried to brush it off as sleep apnea but it was not


I just had a fusion done c5-c6 in my neck just coming up on a year.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

Sorry for the pain.  Wish everyone be painless.  
I looked up that calf brace on the internet for that nerve problem.  And have read it's a scam.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got tattoos older than you. That's a compliment, by the way.


I have ONE tattoo.  Given to my by Barbara Gibney in the Second Grade.  I swear on my honor, I had done nothing to annoy her.  She sat in front of me... turned around and stabbed the back of my right hand with her pencil

I have the tattoo to this day from *76* years ago.  You still got the ring of the potty 'round yer hiney.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

It worked! You still remember her after all these years!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh, and that ain't  a potty ring. It's a rash I've had ever since sharing a sleeping bag with Hopper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have ONE tattoo.  Given to my by Barbara Gibney in the Second Grade.  I swear on my honor, I had done nothing to annoy her.  She sat in front of me... turned around and stabbed the back of my right hand with her pencil
> 
> I have the tattoo to this day from *76* years ago.  You still got the ring of the potty 'round yer hiney.


I’ve got one of those marks too from my brother. Always wanted a tattoo but never got one. Our kids are covered with them and love them… I told them that I was considering a palmetto bug at the underwater line. They loved the idea…


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2022)

Hipster:  Well, yer also still poopin' yellow.

Regarding the pencil tattoo:  A guy has been getting a bunch of our local Class of 1958 together, and I have just sent him "A Mystery To Solve":

eg:  Why did Barbara Gibney stab me?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning folks.  Foggy and cloudy this morning.  Still hang some cloth on the line.


wow loved sheets on a line ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hipster:  Well, yer also still poopin' yellow.
> 
> Regarding the pencil tattoo:  A guy has been getting a bunch of our local Class of 1958 together, and I have just sent him "A Mystery To Solve":
> 
> eg:  Why did Barbara Gibney stab me?


It's 'cause she was sweet on ya. For a worldly guy, you sure don't know much about womenfolk.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I'll have to get one of those accu balls. I wonder if this will help with my foot drop syndrome.


I don't know but, nope...
I have drop foot and they did surgery.
since then I have never regained the feeling in my foot.
i even got the thing on tv where you put your feet on this thing and send electricity to it.
Not to be a big mouth but as a electrician shocks are familiar so i had that thing cranked up that my feet were smoking, and it did shit .I returned it. Damage is done by compression


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I don't know but, nope...
> I have drop foot and they did surgery.
> since then I have never regained the feeling in my foot.
> i even got the thing on tv where you put your feet on this thing and send electricity to it.
> Not to be a big mouth but as a electrician shocks are familiar so i had that thing cranked up that my feet were smoking, and it did shit .I returned it. Damage is done by compression


funny i remember going to my chiropractor a good guy who knew how to laugh.he would put the elect stim on my back and i would keep telling him to crank it up.He would say Joe ! its high enough to stun a horse ..


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve got one of those marks too from my brother. Always wanted a tattoo but never got one. Our kids are covered with them and love them… I told them that I was considering a palmetto bug at the underwater line. They loved the idea…


I only have one tattoo and it is 52 years old.  I am a one and dun kinda guy.  I wish I had never gotten it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

I've got a dual zone one. Cranked up and laying flat, it'll rock my body like a earthquake.
I had 'em cranked and walked down to the kitchen for a Coke and the smaller of the two decided to fall off. Before I could yell no, the Old Hen had bent over, picked it up, and promptly launched it across the room while screaming like a gut shot Comanche. 
It would stop your heart if'n ya put it on your chest. Even says so in the warnings. It also tells ya not to put it on your genitals. Haven't tried that....yet.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a dual zone one. Cranked up and laying flat, it'll rock my body like a earthquake.
> I had 'em cranked and walked down to the kitchen for a Coke and the smaller of the two decided to fall off. Before I could yell no, the Old Hen had bent over, picked it up, and promptly launched it across the room while screaming like a gut shot Comanche.
> It would stop your heart if'n ya put it on your chest. Even says so in the warnings. It also tells ya not to put it on your genitals. Haven't tried that....yet.


I would exercise caution on  trying that ,  ( was not what i thought it should be ...)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I only have one tattoo and it is 52 years old.  I am a one and dun kinda guy.  I wish I had never gotten it.


Mother?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a dual zone one. Cranked up and laying flat, it'll rock my body like a earthquake.
> I had 'em cranked and walked down to the kitchen for a Coke and the smaller of the two decided to fall off. Before I could yell no, the Old Hen had bent over, picked it up, and promptly launched it across the room while screaming like a gut shot Comanche.
> It would stop your heart if'n ya put it on your chest. Even says so in the warnings. It also tells ya not to put it on your genitals. Haven't tried that....yet.


I have a single station TENS device that I never use.  I got it before I had my knee replaced, to relax the muscle knot around my bad knee.


SubmarineGirl said:


> Mother?


I gave myself my only tattoo 67 years ago in mechanical drawing class with Indian ink and a compass.  I commemorated my own initials, so I could ostensibly remember my own name.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mother?


Ha ha.  Not a mother kind of guy.  This is/was my sponsor on my race car.  Thrush Muffler.  Though it would be cool to put my sponsor on my arm.  Only trouble is they dropped me after one year.  They are long gone but the bird is still on my arm.  Most all the color is gone.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

This is what the picture looked like of the glass packs and headders.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

I remember them well. Saw the image on every hotrod car around, along with the STP stickers.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Not a mother kind of guy.  This is/was my sponsor on my race car.  Thrush Muffler.  Though it would be cool to put my sponsor on my arm.  Only trouble is they dropped me after one year.  They are long gone but the bird is still on my arm.  Most all the color is gone.
> 
> View attachment 315114


I remember that picture ,the arm not so much ...


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

I just had to bury turbo, my 300 lb. hog, he passed last night...talk about a chore getting him out the gate and into a hole...I'm guessing I got his smell on me, Ivan won't leave me alone...he's all sniffy and stuff...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I just had to bury turbo, my 300 lb. hog, he passed last night...talk about a chore getting him out the gate and into a hole...I'm guessing I got his smell on me, Ivan won't leave me alone...he's all sniffy and stuff...


My condolences...


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

Thank you Joe, I wouldn’t call him a pet, but I’ve had him for many years, and had no intentions of putting him on the spit. Moving him across the pen and out the gate was quite the chore. Once I applied a little bit of geometry, and a little bit of horsepower it worked out quite easily.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> Thank you Joe, I wouldn’t call him a pet, but I’ve had him for many years, and had no intentions of putting him on the spit. Moving him across the pen and out the gate was quite the chore. Once I applied a little bit of geometry, and a little bit of horsepower it worked out quite easily.


no i understand ,you are going to miss the memory of feeding something for all those years . And at 300lbs you defiantly fed him.
I thought it was pretty wild how you trimmed his chompers with clippers


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

I don’t know there’s any other way to cut his cutters. Every time he open and closed his mouth they were digging through his fat cheeks, which broke my heart. I enjoyed feeding him salami and pork, laughing at him, calling him a cannibal… I’ve got a video of him eating sausage soup, but I can’t load it onto the website because it’s too many megagiggy things…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Not a mother kind of guy.  This is/was my sponsor on my race car.  Thrush Muffler.  Though it would be cool to put my sponsor on my arm.  Only trouble is they dropped me after one year.  They are long gone but the bird is still on my arm.  Most all the color is gone.
> 
> View attachment 315114


The old bird lives on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what the picture looked like of the glass packs and headders.


He looks pretty fast


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I just had to bury turbo, my 300 lb. hog, he passed last night...talk about a chore getting him out the gate and into a hole...I'm guessing I got his smell on me, Ivan won't leave me alone...he's all sniffy and stuff...


Sorry about turbo boo. I know that was a job


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I don’t know there’s any other way to cut his cutters. Every time he open and closed his mouth they were digging through his fat cheeks, which broke my heart. I enjoyed feeding him salami and pork, laughing at him, calling him a cannibal… I’ve got a video of him eating sausage soup, but I can’t load it onto the website because it’s too many megagiggy things…


thats funny when i feed my sun conure Mia some eggs I dont tell her what it is !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Not a mother kind of guy.  This is/was my sponsor on my race car.  Thrush Muffler.  Though it would be cool to put my sponsor on my arm.  Only trouble is they dropped me after one year.  They are long gone but the bird is still on my arm.  Most all the color is gone.
> 
> View attachment 315114


Like the Tattoo brother
I have used Thrush Mufflers all my life. That's what I have on my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 in it with no Catalytic Converters. Sounds bad ass and runs like a mother fker.
I topped out a Charger about a yr ago. He was shocked.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I just had to bury turbo, my 300 lb. hog, he passed last night...talk about a chore getting him out the gate and into a hole...I'm guessing I got his smell on me, Ivan won't leave me alone...he's all sniffy and stuff...



So sorry to hear boo.  That was a hack of a job.  300 lb wow.  May turbo rest in peace.  Animals are smarter than a lot of people think.  Was turbo a good old boy?  I don't like when our pet pass.  I've lost Reble. Lilly, and our baby Jasmine while I was gone.  Jasmine went quick.  She was playing with me one min. and she went on the bed made a squeaky noise and passed.  So sad.  Do understand it.


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

yes ness, turbo was a beast I sat and hung with while feeding him...he died of obesity I have to assume...if I hadn't found him today he would have been a nasty mess to deal with tomorrow...flies got there way sooner than I...on a lighter note the new chickens are happily laying and they're so sweet, one let me stroke her back while she was laying an egg...buffs are gentle birds...the old ones are foraging and seem content, even as dutch chases them around the woods never really breaking a stride...he herding them...imagine a stampeding herd of worn out chickens coming at you in a frenzy...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> yes ness, turbo was a beast I sat and hung with while feeding him...he died of obesity I have to assume...if I hadn't found him today he would have been a nasty mess to deal with tomorrow...flies got there way sooner than I...on a lighter note the new chickens are happily laying and they're so sweet, one let me stroke her back while she was laying an egg...buffs are gentle birds...the old ones are foraging and seem content, even as dutch chases them around the woods never really breaking a stride...he herdingthem...imagine a stampeding herd of worn out chickens coming at you in a frenzy...



I have that picture in my house. It’s one of my favs.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

What do you do with all those eggs?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have that picture in my house. It’s one of my favs.
> View attachment 315122


I long for the day when a chicken can cross the road without having their motives questioned ...


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

I got a place for chicken never thought of getting any though.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

Been up early I'm retiring for the evening.  Have fun


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

ness said:


> Been up early I'm retiring for the evening.  Have fun


Good nite Dear sweet dreams


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

ness said:


> I got a place for chicken never thought of getting any though.


you don't know what you're missing...chickens are chill to hang with...I eat eggs as do the boys and my neighbors...I hand them out when I have an abundance...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> you don't know what you're missing...chickens are chill to hang with...I eat eggs as do the boys and my neighbors...I hand them out when I have an abundance...


I like egg salad ,just saying


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He looks pretty fast


Not any more.


WeedHopper said:


> Like the Tattoo brother
> I have used Thrush Mufflers all my life. That's what I have on my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 in it with no Catalytic Converters. Sounds bad ass and runs like a mother fker.
> I topped out a Charger about a yr ago. He was shocked.


To expensive for me.  Especially when you create so much starting line torque things start to break....then there is bent or burnt valves....and new slicks.....on and on.



ness said:


> What do you do with all those eggs?


Have you seen the price of eggs now days....just remove your shoes before coming inside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2022)

I miss home grown eggs. Had a good sized flock, but everything liked to eat 'em. Coyotes, coons, opossums, and stray cats were the worst. Hawks took their toll, too. Had one that ate four in five days. He'd have gotten the fifth but I ran out and foot launched him. Sixth day, he got lead poisoning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

Gotta go and see the white coats tomorrow, so I'm callin' it a night. See ya's in the morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

Khahib cool story


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Not a mother kind of guy.  This is/was my sponsor on my race car.  Thrush Muffler.  Though it would be cool to put my sponsor on my arm.  Only trouble is they dropped me after one year.  They are long gone but the bird is still on my arm.  Most all the color is gone.
> 
> View attachment 315114


Looks much more like Woody Woodpecker to me...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Looks much more like Woody Woodpecker to me...
> 
> View attachment 315124


they're cousins...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> you don't know what you're missing...chickens are chill to hang with...I eat eggs as do the boys and my neighbors...I hand them out when I have an abundance...


My neighbor had chickums.  But even a cyclone fence could not save them from a big bobcat.  Killed them all, ate one.

Do you have any wildlife problems with your chickens?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My neighbor had chickums.  But even a cyclone fence could not save them from a big bobcat.  Killed them all, ate one.
> 
> Do you have any wildlife problems with your chickens?


We had good fences and problems with skunks, but not hawks, coyotes, or bobcats, though they were both present.

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Cool and cloudy here, starting at 37F.

Alas, I just ordered another microwave. Our original GE lasted about 20 years, followed by a Whirlpool and a LG that lasted about three years each. After some research, I ordered a Pannasonic from Amazon.

I checked prices locally, because we wanted an immediate replacement, but to my dismay, they were about twice as expensive from the local Best Buy or Home Depot and stock was iffy.

Suddenly living without a microwave highlights how much we have come to depend on modern conviences, leaving me to wonder what will happen should shooting start and the communication satellites are destroyed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Interestingly, after posting the above, I turn on the news and learn about the new high altitude baloon/blimp broadband platforms that they are experimenting with.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I don't know but, nope...
> I have drop foot and they did surgery.
> since then I have never regained the feeling in my foot.
> i even got the thing on tv where you put your feet on this thing and send electricity to it.
> Not to be a big mouth but as a electrician shocks are familiar so i had that thing cranked up that my feet were smoking, and it did shit .I returned it. Damage is done by compression


Was it a tens unit? I use one as well.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Was it a tens unit? I use one as well.


kida like one but it sat in the floor and you put your feet on it


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

Storm moving in.   Coming from the west.  Cali and Nevada are getting hit now.  Gonna be a rough one tomorrow.  Will try and get all chores done today so I don't have to wander out tomorrow. 

Appointment with my physical therapist later today.... hopefully this is the last time....one more visit to the doc for a post op check.....this needs to be over.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yep , weather is gonna change big time out here and it looks like it will hang around until 2023


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

His name is Woody Pute Pecker.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Khahib cool story



Can you imagine if 1 minute b4 he got on the plane gets a call from his girl and is told she is pregnant with the electricians kid and wants no part of him. By the time it sets in and feels he wants to end it looking at those pilots in the cockpit .Who could stop him? Main reason I stay out of Dagestan


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Storm moving in.   Coming from the west.  Cali and Nevada are getting hit now.  Gonna be a rough one tomorrow.  Will try and get all chores done today so I don't have to wander out tomorrow.
> 
> Appointment with my physical therapist later today.... hopefully this is the last time....one more visit to the doc for a post op check.....this needs to be over.


Hope all goes good for u @pute


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Storm moving in.   Coming from the west.  Cali and Nevada are getting hit now.  Gonna be a rough one tomorrow.  Will try and get all chores done today so I don't have to wander out tomorrow.
> 
> Appointment with my physical therapist later today.... hopefully this is the last time....one more visit to the doc for a post op check.....this needs to be over.


Have you ever ask if you could do the Therapy on your own, I would have the doc write down after one session what he wanted and I would do it myself at home. 
Did all Phys Ther. on my wife and family .
Docs wanted to know who did my wife's Therapy after her operation because she had recovered so well from shoulder surgery.
But its your last one Good Luck


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> His name is Woody Pute Pecker.




is today a gubmint holiday or are you on christmas vacation starting today?

im retired but it aint all that i promise you

and we got an 8% raise on our Social Security

in the meantime , got a notice that starting this month , our natural gas prices in our county are going up by 81%!!!!!!

so when i add it all up , i am down 63% and the prices of stuff are just beginning to go up….just wait a year from now , we will be paying for cows farts


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> His name is Woody Pute Pecker.


Laugh all you want.....drove women crazy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Laugh all you want.....drove women crazy.




you mean you drove them around in your crazy car?

woody woodpecker is a lot more masculine than say spongebob squarepants eh


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is today a gubmint holiday or are you on christmas vacation starting today?
> 
> im retired but it aint all that i promise you
> 
> ...


It's ok.....our governor will let us shoplift s-hit and not get arrested unless it is over $300.  I can get most anything I need.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you mean you drove them around in your crazy car?
> 
> woody woodpecker is a lot more masculine than say spongebob squarepants eh


If you have a fast car....you have all you need....back seet included.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is today a gubmint holiday or are you on christmas vacation starting today?
> 
> im retired but it aint all that i promise you
> 
> ...


No my ass is at work but i do draw SS. 
We get 23 thru 26th off for Xmas. Hell im glad to be back at work. That fking Covid is no vacation i promise you that. The good thing is me and the Wife have the Antibodies again so hopefully, we are good for a while.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  56 and raining.  Took me awhile for my body to wake up.  It's been happening lately. Should of took my blood pressure.   Have to go pick up hearing aids tomorrow noon time.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No my ass is at work but i do draw SS.
> We get 23 thru 26th off for Xmas. Hell im glad to be back at work. That fking Covid is no vacation i promise you that. The good thing is me and the Wife have the Antibodies again so hopefully, we are good for a while.


Happy to see you and wife are on the mend.  They say it take a long time to get back to normal after Covid. Take care Hopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Whoops


After a California man tossed a Molotov cocktail at police, he tried to resist arrest. However, he quickly discovered that was a bad idea.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

Lucky to still be above dirt
I love the eye liner


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315148


First laugh of the day. Thanks! Hurt my ribs to do it, but I did literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2022)

When leftist theory meets world reality.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Here is one for Walt.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whoops
> 
> 
> After a California man tossed a Molotov cocktail at police, he tried to resist arrest. However, he quickly discovered that was a bad idea.
> ...


oh yea? after your eye is dangling by a cord and your nose got pulled off by the big Channellock's and one ear gets twisted off,we could revisit that idea...


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



That was the best.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

Time for a little laughter ... You need to think around "old people". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A tale from the wild, wild West ...
"An old woman walked up and tied her old mule to the hitching post.
As she stood there, brushing some of the dust from her face and clothes, a young gunslinger stepped out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other.
He looked at the woman and laughed,
"Hey old woman, have you ever danced?"
The woman looked up at the gunslinger and said, "No ... I never did dance ... Never really wanted to"
A crowd has gathered as the young gunslinger grinned and said, "Well you old bag, you're gonna dance now!", and started shooting at the old woman's feet.
The old woman prospector - not wanting to have her toes blown off- started hopping around. Many were laughing.
When his last bullet was fired, the gunslinger, still laughing, holstered his gun and turned around to go back into the saloon.
The old woman turned to her pack mule, pulled out a double-barrelled shotgun and cocked both hammers. The loud clicks carried clearly through the desert air, and the crowd immediately stopped laughing.
The gunslinger heard the sounds too, and turned around very slowly. The silence was almost deafening. The crowd watched tensely as he stared at the woman and the large gaping holes of those twin barrels.
The barrels of the shotgun never wavered in her hands as she quietly said, "Son, have you ever kissed a mule's ass?"
The gunslinger swallowed hard and said, "No m'am, but I've always wanted too"
 THERE ARE FIVE LESSONS HERE FOR ALL OF US:
1 - Never be arrogant.
2 - Don't waste ammunition.
3 - Whiskey makes you think you're smarter than you are.
4 - Always make sure you know who has the power.
5 - Don't mess with old people; they didn't get old by being stupid."


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm gliching here all over at our main desk top at home for some reason. Maybe it's just me. (More Than Likely It's ME!) I will head to the bedroom and drag my laptop out.  All the threads are expanding longways is the best way I can explain it. BRB.  Cheap Bass HP

Is it just me??


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm cool. reset everything and everything is working fine.  Smoke another one. hahaha.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

Loose wire


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Loose wire


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

Just finally have a chance to relax. Taco party at my house tonight with the kids and grandkids. Crazier than I like it but was tolerable and got some good visiting in As well as a game of charades which oh btw, I suck at… kitchen all cleaned up.  Now smoking a Marley laced with some of that nice Josie kief


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just finally have a chance to relax. Taco party at my house tonight with the kids and grandkids. Crazier than I like it but was tolerable and got some good visiting in As well as a game of charades which oh btw, I suck at… kitchen all cleaned up.  Now smoking a Marley laced with some of that nice Josie kief


well deserved! how is your stud muffin doing ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

He’s getting along ok and finally moving about the house a little after I told him I’m not bringing him iced tea anymore  he needs to move around and rebuild his strength from laying around. I’m gonna give him some laundry to fold tomorrow when I go out and blow the leaves again…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s getting along ok and finally moving about the house a little after I told him I’m not bringing him iced tea anymore  he needs to move around and rebuild his strength from laying around. I’m gonna give him some laundry to fold tomorrow when I go out and blow the leaves again…


i fold like  im blind


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

He takes forever to fold them and they are like brand new from the package when he finishes. He refolds all his clothes I fold of his. It use to really piss me off especially when I went thru so much trying to fold it just perfect for him knowing he likes his stuff perfect only to see him shake it out and Re fold it. This is one of the little things that I don’t care about now that I’m older and understand his OCD ways. there are times when you realize some things just don’t matter…. But my underwear will have perfect creases tomorrow as I have fun with the lawn blower


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

Ya had to mention tacos, didn't ya? I just finished off a bowl of Raisin Bran. Gourmet food, I'm here to tell ya.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya had to mention tacos, didn't ya? I just finished off a bowl of Raisin Bran. Gourmet food, I'm here to tell ya.


The tacos were good with all the fixins’ too. Now killing my munch attack with cookies I made for the kids.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya had to mention tacos, didn't ya? I just finished off a bowl of Raisin Bran. Gourmet food, I'm here to tell ya.


Raisin Bran ....genius


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

Nothing wrong with Raisin Bran


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Frosted Flakes


Yes They’re Great


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Frosted Flakes


Way too sweet for me. When I was a kid, I used to eat 'em. Captain Crunch, too. Guess I got old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Count Chocula


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

Be careful of the raisin bran that has the BHO in it. I believe Kellogg’s makes it.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Frosted Flakes


Sugar...


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Count Chocula


More sugar


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

Now I won't be able to sleep.....just thinking about a sugar rush....good night anyway.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Yep, I'm out too. Something about dealing with the white coats just tires me out. G'night gang.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Good Morning Kids


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

This gentleman knows the value of a friend ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!  Hugz all around!




Passing left.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

I know most of you folks are fresh water fishermen .
I wanted to show you the boats I use trolling for blue fish  on long island .
So far never had a fish fast enough to get hooked ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Meet my new banjo teacher


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Nice morning tunes joeb say hi to your teacher.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

View attachment 315176


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

morning


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning pass pass pass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Good morning ness. So nice to see you here again…


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks Subbie, it's nice to be back with my brother and sister.  Now I have someone to smoke with.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I know most of you folks are fresh water fishermen .
> I wanted to show you the boats I use trolling for blue fish  on long island .
> So far never had a fish fast enough to get hooked ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

ness said:


> Thanks Subbie, it's nice to be back with my brother and sister.  Now I have someone to smoke with.


Not everyone here is up to a wake and bake. I am so I’m glad you are too. Always up for a smoke and joke in the morning


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

As Hopper would YeHaaaaa.

How the weather at your house SubG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Good Morning and Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not everyone here is up to a wake and bake. I am so I’m glad you are too. Always up for a smoke and joke in the morning


One of the many benefit of retirement.  




I couldn't have performed my previous job baked.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 315180


WOW what do you troll for whales?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

ness said:


> As Hopper would YeHaaaaa.
> 
> How the weather at your house SubG.


Cloudy and cold at my house too. I gotta go to get soil and perlite today to transplant the spider farmer light plants. I do it in the garage so I won’t be too bad.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> WOW what do you troll for whales?


They're mostly for getting to the best fishing spots first...................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Cloudy and cold at my house too. I gotta go to get soil and perlite today to transplant the spider farmer light plants. I do it in the garage so I won’t be too bad.


Its 35 and cloudy on L.I.
got 27 last nite


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of the many benefit of retirement.  View attachment 315182
> 
> 
> I couldn't have performed my previous job baked.


Yes being retired does help a lot


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They're mostly for getting to the best fishing spots first...................


and quickly!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its 35 and cloudy on L.I.
> got 27 last nite


Much warmer here. I’m happier now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and quickly!


While they're still biting.................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of the many benefit of retirement.  View attachment 315182
> 
> 
> I couldn't have performed my previous job baked.


If I was deviceing a house I would smoke because its repetitive and somewhat mindless. But I use this philosophy " When I need a brain I refrain"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If I was deviceing a house I would smoke because its repetitive and somewhat mindless. But I use this philosophy " When I need a brain I refrain"


Me too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If I was deviceing a house I would smoke because its repetitive and somewhat mindless. But I use this philosophy " When I need a brain I refrain"


I could smoke during the creative portions of the project, but as an engineering program manager, my memory and math skills were important, and they seriously diminish when I'm rippidid..........................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too


Although sometimes I used it to help me study at night for nuclear qualification. Helped me focus and that sticky THC helped the information stick to my brain for the upcoming test


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Also ,when you are doing something not so pleasant ,who wants to be stoned? The day drags on ,its hot ! need a shower ,nothing to drink .
Now  driving is a beautius thing .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Although sometimes I used it to help me study at night for nuclear qualification. Helped me focus and that sticky THC helped the information stick to my brain for the upcoming test


I think it improved my out of the box creativity, but my short-term memory suffers.  If someone interrupts my line of thought, I can forget what we were talking about in the middle of a sentence, while still functioning normally otherwise.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Also ,when you are doing something not so pleasant ,who wants to be stoned? The day drags on ,its hot ! need a shower ,nothing to drink .
> Now  driving is a beautius thing .


I get bored easily so was usually stoned when remodeling our rentals.   I replaced the plumbing and electrical, as well as hung sheet rock, but always brought in professional finishers to make it pretty.

I followed professionals' advice and also kept all the wiring and copper piping pretty, to keep the inspectors on my side.

Another reason that I didn't use as often while still working, is that I was subject to pee testing with an accident, a promotion, or change in insurance and was for two of those reasons.  Fortunately, no industrial accidents and I had some warning on the other two.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

I can do lots of things stoned but not numbers.  I never smoked at work.....but I have been retired 13 years as of January 1, 2010....so I can smoke any time I want.  Funny when I did my stretch in the military if I was awake I was stoned.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I can do lots of things stoned but not numbers.  I never smoked at work.....but I have been retired 13 years as of January 1, 2010....so I can smoke any time I want.  Funny when I did my stretch in the military if I was awake I was stoned.


What was your Job ? In Army
Dont worry I am not trying to find you
I know where you live already


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

He sold army trucks and jeeps.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What was your Job ? In Army
> Dont worry I am not trying to find you
> I know where you live already


I would actually like to smoke with you or any member here so stop by.

When I was in the Army my job was to fk off.  I was good at it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I would actually like to smoke with you or any member here so stop by.
> 
> When I was in the Army my job was to fk off.  I was good at it.


Too cold , maybe springtime
Would love to go fishing


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I get bored easily so was usually stoned when remodeling our rentals.   I replaced the plumbing and electrical, as well as hung sheet rock, but always brought in professional finishers to make it pretty.
> 
> I followed professionals' advice and also kept all the wiring and copper piping pretty, to keep the inspectors on my side.
> 
> Another reason that I didn't use as often while still working, is that I was subject to pee testing with an accident, a promotion, or change in insurance and was for two of those reasons.  Fortunately, no industrial accidents and I had some warning on the other two.


I am a plumbers son and fortunate to know both .When i have to work hard ,digging ,a service it is not enjoyable . But friday when I go over to my God daughters house and plop my ass on a chair and do all the switching and leave all the low receptacles for the young ones and have my Bro buy some magnanimous lunch when i work in his daughter's house I get heaviy adjusted .My Bro and I have smoked enough weed to cover a small to medium sized  farm in the 46 years we are friends


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Doesn't it get cold on Long Island?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Doesn't it get cold on Long Island?


Yes it use too


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

Hey Joe is LI still having cold winters like it did when I was a kid?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Joe is LI still having cold winters like it did when I was a kid?


its 35 now and 27 last night


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> its 35 now and 27 last night


I remember 5 feet of snow when I was a kid there and so cold we could walk the entire bay to Fire Island , even clamed in ice holes


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember 5 feet of snow when I was a kid there a


more like what i remember 3 feet  buffalo gets 5 -6 feet easy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am a plumbers son and fortunate to know both .When i have to work hard ,digging ,a service it is not enjoyable . But friday when I go over to my God daughters house and plop my ass on a chair and do all the switching and leave all the low receptacles for the young ones and have my Bro buy some magnanimous lunch when i work in his daughter's house I get heaviy adjusted .My Bro and I have smoke enough weed to cover a small to medium sized  farm in the 46 years we are friends


I paid a professional to install the new service from the pole to the box and did the distribution myself.  It was all done under the same permit.

One drawback or advantage, depending on how you look at it, when you're handy you have ample opportunities to help friends and family, who in turn reciprocate in one form or another.  I once wired a panel for a professional chef/magician friend, that subsequently provided a professional dinner for us and a couple friends, which included magic acts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He sold army trucks and jeeps.




made by Nisssan….so effectively he aided the enemy?

or was that another war a long time ago?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I paid a professional to install the new service from the pole to the box and did the distribution myself.  It was all done under the same permit.
> 
> One drawback or advantage, depending on how you look at it, when you're handy you have ample opportunities to help friends and family, who in turn reciprocate in one form or another.  I once wired a panel for a professional chef/magician friend, that subsequently provided a professional dinner for us and a couple friends, which included magic acts.


Im fortunate what I did with my father. I worked for a lot of restaurants and really humbly said, have saved them sometimes from catastrophes.  I got fed like a king and introduced to the new chefs on to make me whatever I want.  Usually their special, a great soup, a pasta .I don't drink but i could walk in ,say hi to everyone, go into the kitchen and 4 minutes later come out to the bar  with a plate.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Doesn't it get cold on Long Island?


Yes it does ,But compared to you folks out west not so bad.My buddy upstate deals with snow in april sometimes
We can get 10 degrees for a week


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Might be cold here but very little humidity.  Makes a big difference.  It can be 15 f but with sun and no wind it is comfortable.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm callin' it. Good night, Islanders.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Might be cold here but very little humidity.  Makes a big difference.  It can be 15 f but with sun and no wind it is comfortable.


morning to my flock!
must be a pia for your tent concerning humidty?
Matter of a fact i am curious what do you and  folks do for humidity.
i use a humidifier and sometimes a damp towel.
I preordered a new one from ac infinity which has a hose and can be put outside said tent.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Good Morning working on a nice befor I start some chores.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Good Morning working on a nice befor I start some chores.


Good morning Dear ,like some coffee?!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Good morning Dear ,like some coffee?!


Great memories of when my Mother would make coffee in a glass percolator and give a coffee smell to the house.
Between me and my two brothers our room would kill  our canaries all the time due to the flatuative enviroment ...


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

I would love some coffee.   It is time for a refull.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> I would love some coffee.   It is time for a refull.


Ok if you're makein Im a little milk and no sugar...
then stick your little  finger in there and  make it sweet....


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

I'll send a cup right over.  It's 51 and another cloudy day.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> I'll send a cup right over.  It's 51 and another cloudy day.


Its 30 and clear on Long Island


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm from the North.  Salisbury Beach, MA.  I'm a beachkid.  Loved it.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

My back yard was the ocean.  Boy what good memories.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ok if you're makein Im a little milk and no sugar...
> then stick your little  finger in there and  make it sweet....


You silver tongued devil..............

In the upper 30's and partially cloudy here. Progress made on the team Medusa updates and we just got notice that our new microwave shipped.

Off to the gym and then back to the pile this morning............. Passing left.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good morning again

brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its 30 and clear on Long Island


DamM it Joe I was about to say that LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> morning to my flock!
> must be a pia for your tent concerning humidty?
> Matter of a fact i am curious what do you and  folks do for humidity.
> i use a humidifier and sometimes a damp towel.
> I preordered a new one from ac infinity which has a hose and can be put outside said tent.


Well, I used to worry about humidity.  Even ran two humidifies down stairs.  Became a major  pain. Then a grower gold me that plants get used to the lower atmosphere.   So, I tried running thing without the extra moisture.  Been doing it that way for some time now and there is no noticable difference.   My room has been running in the low 30's rh and are fine.  

Plus I don't have to worry about PM of mold.  Now thingh will change bach with the onset of spring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Took all my Pepper plants and lemon bushes in last night to the storage where i have Lights and heat lamps. Our weather is about to get cold so its time for them to be in the storage room until spring i guess. I have tons of peppers and some lemmons. Believe it or not i have my HOT5 and a 2x4 Led light that was for a building retrofit. That thing works pretty damn well for just a regular LED light system. It is not tubes it's the light strips. I took the defuser out. That fker is bright.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> My back yard was the ocean.  Boy what good memories.


I miss it too !!!  Grew up in Weymouth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good morning, shipmates. 33 degrees here and a very overcast sky. Think I'm spending the day in bed and cat napping 'til spring.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

nice


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, shipmates. 33 degrees here and a very overcast sky. Think I'm spending the day in bed and cat napping 'til spring.


I still have to shut my ponds waterfall down now that I am walking again

Dang Dog almost snapped my foot off when he jumped on my leg


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

Grandma....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Just made a big pot of 15 bean soup with spiral cut ham, bacon, and potatoes. Didn't turn out too  bad. The girls mowed down on it pretty quickly. Whole house smells good. Gonna be a windy evening under the sheets, though.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made a big pot of 15 bean soup with spiral cut ham, bacon, and potatoes. Didn't turn out too  bad. The girls mowed down on it pretty quickly. Whole house smells good. Gonna be a windy evening under the sheets, though.


usually is the case  for me  after eating bean soup too....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Well, I used to worry about humidity.  Even ran two humidifies down stairs.  Became a major  pain. Then a grower gold me that plants get used to the lower atmosphere.   So, I tried running thing without the extra moisture.  Been doing it that way for some time now and there is no noticable difference.   My room has been running in the low 30's rh and are fine.
> 
> Plus I don't have to worry about PM of mold.  Now thingh will change bach with the onset of spring.


funny i just refunded by ac infinity and they canceled the order


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just made a big pot of 15 bean soup with spiral cut ham, bacon, and potatoes. Didn't turn out too  bad. The girls mowed down on it pretty quickly. Whole house smells good. Gonna be a windy evening under the sheets, though.


Try adding a cup of vinegar in the soak water and notice the difference..........................


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

I will! Any particular type of vinegar?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good night, Islanders.


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

heal up hippie, sleep well...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Try adding a cup of vinegar in the soak water and notice the difference..........................


I thank you,the rest of the house really thanks you ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

BIG !  its time to wake up ! Rise and Shine !
Morning Folks


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Pbr Street gang.
We use boats like this to catch flounder..


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning Islanders raining this morning.   Wake and Bake, enjoy this beautiful morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Islanders raining this morning.   Wake and Bake, enjoy this beautiful morning.


please ..I beg you ..5 more minutes pleez


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Coffee ready. Herbs on the coffee table.  Enjoy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I will! Any particular type of vinegar?


I use white distilled vinegar, but I suspect any would work.


joeb631a said:


> BIG !  its time to wake up ! Rise and Shine !
> Morning Folks



I wouldn't trust any of the roosters we had in the house.....................


ness said:


> Morning Islanders raining this morning.   Wake and Bake, enjoy this beautiful morning.


Gooode morning Ness!  Hugz all around, passing left.  

Clear and gorgeous here today, starting at 30F.

Got the furnace operating again at the rental by replacing the thermostat.  $150 Tuesday to determine that was the cause and $179 for the return visit Wednesday with the parts to replace it.  We jumped it to operate the furnace over the night, as the temperature was below freezing.

I had a hard time finding available repair services Tuesday evening and ongoing return calls yesterday morning, returning my emergency call the previous evening for their ostensible 24/7 repair service.  Seemingly their only 24/7 service is their answering machine or service.


----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Well, I used to worry about humidity.  Even ran two humidifies down stairs.  Became a major  pain. Then a grower gold me that plants get used to the lower atmosphere.   So, I tried running thing without the extra moisture.  Been doing it that way for some time now and there is no noticable difference.   My room has been running in the low 30's rh and are fine.
> 
> Plus I don't have to worry about PM of mold.  Now thingh will change bach with the onset of spring.


My humidity is about 40 right now. 
Plants in flower are just fine, but some of my plants in veg look like they need some moisture.


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I use white distilled vinegar, but I suspect any would work.
> 
> I wouldn't trust any of the roosters we had in the house.....................
> 
> ...



Passing the hugs left.  Why do you say pass left?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

He is a lefty.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Passing the hugs left.  Why do you say pass left?


Cause SubGirl sits next to GW on the left and we pass it back and forth a few times before passing it along


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Pbr Street gang.
> We use boats like this to catch flounder..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Gonna be a chilly day here.  I hate being cooped up in the house.  Where are those lazy, crazy, hazie days of summer.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gonna be a chilly day here.  I hate being cooped up in the house.  Where are those lazy, crazy, hazie days of summer.


Cut the lawn


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2022)

shampoo the carpets?


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Cut the lawn





bigsur51 said:


> shampoo the carpets?


Fk off


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is a lefty.


sure he uses his other hand more than he lets on ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Effin Outstanding


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> shampoo the carpets?


He did that last night when he could not sleep thinking about buying Paydirt


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sure he uses his other hand more than he lets on ...


Hairy palms again


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

I was thinking about some of you guys yesterday when I was mowing the back 40...got a big storm heading our way today...gonna get nipply here this week...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



already i miss seeing women in summer clothing....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> already i miss seeing women in summer clothing....


That is why you have Pornhub


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gonna be a chilly day here.  I hate being cooped up in the house.  Where are those lazy, crazy, hazie days of summer.


Your Mrs may have some ideas for something to do ...


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

I am in the basement where it is safe.....this is man land....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Your Mrs may have some ideas for something to do ...


maybe more like something for YOU to do....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

I was just contemplating my evolution up to now. It all relates to Christmas.

You believe in Santa Clause
You don't believe in Santa Clause
You *are* Santa Clause
You look like Santa Clause.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Michigan man accused of building guns, silencers for biker gang ‘war’


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> et toYour Mrs may have some ideas for something to do ...


Finally Get to break out the sex swing


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Your Mrs may have some ideas for something to do ...


She tried to teach him patch quilting already


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> maybe more like something for YOU to do....


I am working in the grow.... probably will be down here all day.



Hippie420 said:


> I was just contemplating my evolution up to now. It all relates to Christmas.
> 
> You believe in Santa Clause
> You don't believe in Santa Clause
> ...


I need to put on some weight


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Michigan man accused of building guns, silencers for biker gang ‘war’


Avengers are and always will be junk. I saw one little bitty Wheel back down three of 'em at the same time. Jokers bought a bar I used to frequent for their clubhouse, right across from Flint Memorial Park where I've got my retirement property. Don't see any Outlaws up my way.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I am working in the grow.... probably will be down here all day.
> 
> 
> I need to put on some weight


Has a direct connect to youporn.comm on the old Big Screen TV


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I need to put on some weight


I'll loan ya some.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Avengers are and always will be junk. I saw one little bitty Wheel back down three of 'em at the same time. Jokers bought a bar I used to frequent for their clubhouse, right across from Flint Memorial Park where I've got my retirement property. Don't see any Outlaws up my way.


Hows the water ?


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has a direct connect to youporn.comm on the old Big Screen TV


Yup, got everything I need down here... including ping pong and pool tables.  Big screen is a must....good music helps as well.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, got everything I need down here... including ping pong and pool tables.  Big screen is a must....good music helps as well.


Hand must be better


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I





RosterMan said:


> She tried to teach him patch quilting already


knitting out of the question?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has a direct connect to youporn.comm on the old Big Screen TV


why he needs to put on weight ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hows the water ?


Nobody out at FMP ever needs any. Visitors use it to water the plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> knitting out of the question?


I learned the in and out stitch


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> I was thinking about some of you guys yesterday when I was mowing the back 40...got a big storm heading our way today...gonna get nipply here this week...


I long for the day that I never have to worry about my nipples ..


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hand must be better


Not 100% but functional....I got s-hit to do.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

I still have medical staples in my Kit Bag
had to stop the bleeding in a hurry


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I long for the day that I never have to worry about my nipples ..


Pics or it never happened.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Not 100% but functional....I got s-hit to do.


We adapt , ever see someone only born with legs and feet
They swing them toes as if fingers


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pics or it never happened.....


I envision LOTS of Hair it all grew back into his body from head to reemerge in his teets


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Only thing I am really behind on is washing pots....I will take care of that when it warms up outside.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Not 100% but functional....I got s-hit to do.


funny ,I use that same line from time to time ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pics or it never happened.....


Im very very BUSY now doing nothing so I am sending my representive . She can answer any questions ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Passing the hugs left.  Why do you say pass left?





SubmarineGirl said:


> Cause SubGirl sits next to GW on the left and we pass it back and forth a few times before passing it along


What SG said!  

It also keeps the tokes all going the same direction, when there are multiple joints being passed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2022)

Now I remember why the star head screws are better than Phillips.


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

ouch...


----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2022)

I wish I would have taken a picture of the chunk of meat that was stuck to the tip of the Phillips bit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

I've done the same thing many times in my life. Think it's sore now? Wait 'til tomorrow.
Looks like most of the Islanders have headed off to neverland. Gonna try and join 'em. See ya's in the morning.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning


Gooode morning Ness, Subgirl, and all ya'll rasty old misfits.   







Cold and clear here again today, starting at 30F.

Got my tenants furnace up and running again and made progress on my Medusa update, but alas the gym parking lot was full both times I drove by, so I didn't get my workout or jacuzzi.

Following someone shooting out a local substation, I serviced our backup generator, including a new carburetor. In the twenty-five or so years that I've owned the unit, I've never really ever needed it, because outages around here are repaired relatively fast, but I'm concerned that with sabotage and supply chain issues on replacement parts, that may change.

Pup walk, followed by breakfast out this morning at a new restaurant and hopefully gym afterwards.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning Graywolf you have a busy morn.  Enjoy.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

Good Morning Kids 
rain and a lot of wind 45mph wind 
Got a new earthbox and Imma gonna load it .


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2022)

Good morning 

look like the morning Crew is all bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

poor big is under 5 feet of snow so i aint bitchin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2022)

not much snow here Amigo , i think it all blew over to kansas and down to texass

but cold and windy for sure

we are at -2 this morning with 20mph winds

roads were closed and this boneshead and other truckers had to use Swedes  driveway to turn around


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not much snow here Amigo , i think it all blew over to kansas and down to texass
> 
> but cold and windy for sure
> 
> ...


that in it self is not easy.
Many times I applaud when I see the tractor trailers backing up on a busy street in a 7-11 parking lot to deliver!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 16, 2022)

Good morning GW, Ness and all the non wake and bake group. Finally have a sunny day gonna try and finish up some more Christmas. Y’all have a fun Friday


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

She was my personal secretary for years.

I hated to let them....I mean her go.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

pute said:


> She was my personal secretary for years.
> 
> I hated to let them....I mean her go.


Did the assets get old and start to Shivel down


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning, sitting at the hospital waiting for young Ivan…he’s getting a surgical procedure done on his tail…still hoping to save it…nippy out today, in the low 50’s…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> Morning, sitting at the hospital waiting for young Ivan…he’s getting a surgical procedure done on his tail…still hoping to save it…nippy out today, in the low 50’s…


Fingers crossed prays sent brother


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Good luck Boo.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

Come home with good news!
i also think a piece of cheese may well be in order too.
for both of you !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Come home with good news!
> i also think a piece of cheese may well be in order too.
> for both of you !


CHEESECAKE


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

You'll see Ivan real soon.  Ivans young isn't he boo?  Hope Ivan gets relaxed when he gets home, he'll have the collar cone on I bet.  Good day


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

ness said:


> You'll see Ivan real soon.  Ivans young isn't he boo?  Hope Ivan gets relaxed when he gets home, he'll have the collar cone on I bet.  Good day


was uncomfortable for me ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning shipmates. Dark and breezy here in Yankeeland. 34 degrees here and gloomy. Warm inside, and I'm stayin' here 'til beer thirty. Not supposed to get a snow that sticks until the 22nd. I've been lied to before.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

seems as if my persistance gas paid off...the nurse came out with Ivan telling me it's a miracle that his tail is healing...still has bone visible but it's growing skin and hair so they believe it's gonna work out...the only reason he's still has it was because I was ready to fight the doctor...I appologized to the surgical team for my hostilities...one nurse whispered to me that that was the only reason it wasn't amputated...I'm told I said I was gonna break his face if he didn't at least try...time to get back doing his physical therapy...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> seems as if my persistance gas paid off...the nurse came out with Ivan telling me it's a miracle that his tail is healing...still has bone visible but it's growing skin and hair so they believe it's gonna work out...the only reason he's still has it was because I was ready to fight the doctor...I appologized to the surgical team for my hostilities...one nurse whispered to me that that was the only reason it wasn't amputated...I'm told I said I was gonna break his face if he didn't at least try...time to get back doing his physical therapy...


GOOD NEWS FOR A FRIDAY !
YOU BOTH DESERVE A PIECE OF CHEESE ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> seems as if my persistance gas paid off...the nurse came out with Ivan telling me it's a miracle that his tail is healing...still has bone visible but it's growing skin and hair so they believe it's gonna work out...the only reason he's still has it was because I was ready to fight the doctor...I appologized to the surgical team for my hostilities...one nurse whispered to me that that was the only reason it wasn't amputated...I'm told I said I was gonna break his face if he didn't at least try...time to get back doing his physical therapy...


Great News Ya mean old bastard, glad you pushed that guy, for gods sake he is a doctor , now do your Job Jim.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

Want a good laugh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

Funny as hell.


----------



## Flower (Dec 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've done the same thing many times in my life. Think it's sore now? Wait 'til tomorrow.
> Looks like most of the Islanders have headed off to neverland. Gonna try and join 'em. See ya's in the morning.


It’s throbbing today. Good thing I am a supervisor at work. I did a little more delegating today than usual, lol.


----------



## Flower (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> seems as if my persistance gas paid off...the nurse came out with Ivan telling me it's a miracle that his tail is healing...still has bone visible but it's growing skin and hair so they believe it's gonna work out...the only reason he's still has it was because I was ready to fight the doctor...I appologized to the surgical team for my hostilities...one nurse whispered to me that that was the only reason it wasn't amputated...I'm told I said I was gonna break his face if he didn't at least try...time to get back doing his physical therapy...


The typo in the first line could go two ways. 
Your persistence has paid off, or your persistent gas has paid off. 
Either way, they were in a hurry to get you out of the waiting room.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

Flower said:


> The typo in the first line could go two ways.
> Your persistence has paid off, or your persistent gas has paid off.
> Either way, they were in a hurry to get you out of the waiting room.


Maybe a good subject for the Old Farts thread?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> seems as if my persistance gas paid off...the nurse came out with Ivan telling me it's a miracle that his tail is healing...still has bone visible but it's growing skin and hair so they believe it's gonna work out...the only reason he's still has it was because I was ready to fight the doctor...I appologized to the surgical team for my hostilities...one nurse whispered to me that that was the only reason it wasn't amputated...I'm told I said I was gonna break his face if he didn't at least try...time to get back doing his physical therapy...


Good for you being an effective little brother Ivan's personal advocate, old and masterful big brother Boo!  





Pleased to hear the two of you are winning the battle and continuing to send prayers and healing thoughts!

It speaks volumes about the resilience and adaptability of GS pups and once again goes to prove that ancient saying from the hoary days of yore, that you can get more with the jawbone of an ass and a smile, than a smile alone.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315445


Thanks for the nostalgia brother!  Literally, my mother was the one who originally told me that joke and I was pretty young.

Maybe Walt has more of a clue when it came out.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

I guess the old fingers hit an s instead of an h...thanks gray, I get very protective of my boys...they are to be treated as my equals or fur flies...I dare folks to tell me Dutch isn't allowed to come into an establishment, I look for those guys that just don't have a clue...damn near got cuffed after pushing for Dutch's rights...telling the surgeon that I was gonna bust his face could have gone south real fast, but it worked...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I guess the old fingers hit an s instead of an h...thanks gray, I get very protective of my boys...they are to be treated as my equals or fur flies...I dare folks to tell me Dutch isn't allowed to come into an establishment, I look for those guys that just don't have a clue...damn near got cuffed after pushing for Dutch's rights...telling the surgeon that I was gonna bust his face could have gone south real fast, but it worked...


Veterinarians by nature tend to be kindly and empathetic toward pups, as well as maybe having some concern about the unpredictability of crazy wild eyed old fart, whom wouldn't be kept locked up long and might be back.

PS:  Most owners wouldn't pay for the extra medical to save the tail, and that is who most of the vets customers are, sooooo easy to see why they might slip into certain ruts....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

Vet school is harder to get into than medical school.
I had a friend who went to Italy to learn how to be one .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Vet school is harder to get into than medical school.
> I had a friend who went to Italy to learn how to be one .


Dedicated too!  We had them out to ours or neighbors' farms taking care of cattle birthing complications in the early morning hours.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

What a day..... looking back...just a blur.  Don't even know what I did. 

Happy for Ivan....and everyone here on the forum.  Boo would have been in a bad mood if Ivans tail would have been amputated and we would have been in the way.  

Time for a bowl of ODD. O'L Donkey ****.


----------



## Flower (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I guess the old fingers hit an s instead of an h...thanks gray, I get very protective of my boys...they are to be treated as my equals or fur flies...I dare folks to tell me Dutch isn't allowed to come into an establishment, I look for those guys that just don't have a clue...damn near got cuffed after pushing for Dutch's rights...telling the surgeon that I was gonna bust his face could have gone south real fast, but it worked...


I am the same way. It’s hard to find a good vet. The one I went to years ago has done passed on. I tried a few more over the years and just recently settled on a new one that I really like. 
My boys are family. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Flower said:


> I am the same way. It’s hard to find a good vet. The one I went to years ago has done passed on. I tried a few more over the years and just recently settled on a new one that I really like.
> My boys are family. I know exactly how you feel.


We have a good vet.   Only because we have been with him for years.  Don't think he has taken new patients in years.  Have heard the local animal hospital has a long wait on a daily basis.

Then there is the cost.... Gotten ridiculous.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

I just realize it sure sucs getting older 
But hey we have our Happy Place to come too.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

don't get me started about costs...16 visits, 8 being surgeries just for the tail, if it's not to be I can accept that but that's not an option until all else is tried...we're on the waiting list the UF Vet hospital and expect to be seen in about 6 months...they use titanium for the unit so it should be durable...I push my dogs hard and expect them to work hard...Ivan has a kindred soul, he's as special as Dutch is...very eager to be molded into the best he can be...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

boo said:


> don't get me started about costs...16 visits, 8 being surgeries just for the tail, if it's not to be I can accept that but that's not an option until all else is tried...we're on the waiting list the UF Vet hospital and expect to be seen in about 6 months...they use titanium for the unit so it should be durable...I push my dogs hard and expect them to work hard...Ivan has a kindred soul, he's as special as Dutch is...very eager to be molded into the best he can be...


You go Ivan!!!

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Another gorgeous clear day starting at 26F.

An empty calendar but still working on the Medusa update. I finished it and it is currently being reviewed by team members before publishing on public forums.

Hugs all around!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

Good Morning GW and friends. Nice day here as we will have sunshine again 
we had the grandkids last night for a sleepover so I’m a bit busier this morning with the gravy and biscuits request from my grandson. May have them today too as my SIL is in the hospital. Things are not looking good for him and I have no encouraging words for my daughter who is having major stress about what is next. I think reality hit her this week when she was asked about hospice coming in to help. I wish I had a magic wand that could fix everything but for now listening and love is all I can give. The kids 8 and 10 only know that dad is sick. I’m really not ready for the sad days ahead of us.
didn't mean to bring anyone down with what’s going on here, just helps me to put it out there.
I hope everyone has a beautiful day


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm coming over for biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW and friends. Nice day here as we will have sunshine again
> we had the grandkids last night for a sleepover so I’m a bit busier this morning with the gravy and biscuits request from my grandson. May have them today too as my SIL is in the hospital. Things are not looking good for him and I have no encouraging words for my daughter who is having major stress about what is next. I think reality hit her this week when she was asked about hospice coming in to help. I wish I had a magic wand that could fix everything but for now listening and love is all I can give. The kids 8 and 10 only know that dad is sick. I’m really not ready for the sad days ahead of us.
> didn't mean to bring anyone down with what’s going on here, just helps me to put it out there.
> I hope everyone has a beautiful day
> View attachment 315491


Gooode morning SG!

Sorry to hear about your SIL.  Please remind me what he suffers from?

Sadly, sometimes all you can be is a candle in the darkness and it is good that you can be there for them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> you can get more with the jawbone of an ass and a smile, than a smile alone.


I'm stealin' that!


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW and friends. Nice day here as we will have sunshine again
> we had the grandkids last night for a sleepover so I’m a bit busier this morning with the gravy and biscuits request from my grandson. May have them today too as my SIL is in the hospital. Things are not looking good for him and I have no encouraging words for my daughter who is having major stress about what is next. I think reality hit her this week when she was asked about hospice coming in to help. I wish I had a magic wand that could fix everything but for now listening and love is all I can give. The kids 8 and 10 only know that dad is sick. I’m really not ready for the sad days ahead of us.
> didn't mean to bring anyone down with what’s going on here, just helps me to put it out there.
> I hope everyone has a beautiful day
> View attachment 315491


Damn Subby, terrible news.  Sad to hear.  Did I miss it....what happened to your SIL?  

Sun is about to come up.  Supposed to be a bit warmer today.  Might even get a walk in. Been to cold and windy lately.

  Gonna start the day with coffee.


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW and friends. Nice day here as we will have sunshine again
> we had the grandkids last night for a sleepover so I’m a bit busier this morning with the gravy and biscuits request from my grandson. May have them today too as my SIL is in the hospital. Things are not looking good for him and I have no encouraging words for my daughter who is having major stress about what is next. I think reality hit her this week when she was asked about hospice coming in to help. I wish I had a magic wand that could fix everything but for now listening and love is all I can give. The kids 8 and 10 only know that dad is sick. I’m really not ready for the sad days ahead of us.
> didn't mean to bring anyone down with what’s going on here, just helps me to put it out there.
> I hope everyone has a beautiful day
> View attachment 315491


Sorry SG sending Prayers and Love


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Must be a young man. That sucks and is very sad for the kids. I know,,,lost my Dad when I was 12. He was 36.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I just realize it sure sucs getting older
> But hey we have our Happy Place to come too.


smoke ! I see smoke ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW and friends. Nice day here as we will have sunshine again
> we had the grandkids last night for a sleepover so I’m a bit busier this morning with the gravy and biscuits request from my grandson. May have them today too as my SIL is in the hospital. Things are not looking good for him and I have no encouraging words for my daughter who is having major stress about what is next. I think reality hit her this week when she was asked about hospice coming in to help. I wish I had a magic wand that could fix everything but for now listening and love is all I can give. The kids 8 and 10 only know that dad is sick. I’m really not ready for the sad days ahead of us.
> didn't mean to bring anyone down with what’s going on here, just helps me to put it out there.
> I hope everyone has a beautiful day
> View attachment 315491


Heart, Soul and Prayers to you All


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

I am so sorry Subbie , Cancer is a hard thing to deal with
They tell you it's coming, and you know it's coming
But one cannot still understand until it comes.
Be there for your daughter to have a good shoulder and loving heart.
IT SUCKS no better way to say it.
We Love ya Sister so do what you do best.
Share your Heart as I have seen you do many times,
This too shall pass, the hole it leaves may never though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning SG!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your SIL.  Please remind me what he suffers from?
> 
> ...


He has cancer. A big tumor in his gut now spreading everywhere really quicker then expected. Doc had told them 2-5 years a few months ago but now spreading so quick probably not…
I’ll take that hug and raise you one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Must be a young man. That sucks and is very sad for the kids. I know,,,lost my Dad when I was 12. He was 36.


Yes he’s only 44


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He has cancer. A big tumor in his gut now spreading everywhere really quicker then expected. Doc had told them 2-5 years a few months ago but now spreading so quick probably not…
> I’ll take that hug and raise you one
> View attachment 315501
> 
> View attachment 315502



Ah sees your raise and raise another! 













Please pass one on to your daughter and take a couple more from her for yourself.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Crap Now that the rain has passed it back to winterizing the pond filters and falls.
Hate this time of year. Takes me a month or 2 to get ready then spring pops up and get to reverse the process. What Joy


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Crap Now that the rain has passed it back to winterizing the pond filters and falls.
> Hate this time of year. Takes me a month or 2 to get ready then spring pops up and get to reverse the process. What Joy


why always like a fish screen saver, easy you keep and easier to feed....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2022)

just checking in

Swede and me are real sick for 2 days and no better today

i will be back when i get better


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hope you and Swede shake whatever's got ya quickly.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

Big have you got that covid s-hit again.  Get better soon.....we miss ya being on here. 

Back from a nice walk.  Little chilly but tolerable.  Lake is about 70% covered in ice.  Will be totally frozen over by Christmas.  Been a cold winter so far.  

Out to dinner tonight.  Mrs Pute wants ribs sot ribs it is. 

Another SnowCaine is getting close to harvest.  70 days in flower on the 25th.  Been checking the trichomes.....Probably will run her right at 70 days. 

Gonna go turn on the tube and see if there is any good football on.


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

just got back from Ivan's PT hike, my legs are hating me today...squats will do that to an old man...dangerously close to smoking a joint and copping a nap, I don't do naps easily so I'll see how it goes...got home from shopping with a few buddies and I'm feeling spent...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just checking in
> 
> Swede and me are real sick for 2 days and no better today
> 
> i will be back when i get better


Hydrate ! and keep your hands to yourself and feel better!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

The price you pay when you dont know your dog


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> why always like a fish screen saver, easy you keep and easier to feed...





joeb631a said:


> The price you pay when you dont know your dog



Thks Joe I was eating


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just checking in
> 
> Swede and me are real sick for 2 days and no better today
> 
> i will be back when i get better


Hope y’all get to feeling better soon


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope y’all get to feeling better soon


Your cookies are what men go to war for Subie ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Your cookies are what men go to war for Subie ...


What cookies I saw crapola all over some dumb owner
Why did they not pull over and at least get the pooph off


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Hope you and the misses get to feeling better brother.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What cookies I saw crapola all over some dumb owner
> Why did they not pull over and at least get the pooph off


Im over the **** and I dont   know those folks personally  !.
I got over that and i was talking abot Subies cookie trays...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im over the **** and I dont   know those folks personally  !.
> I got over that and i was talking abot Subies cookie trays...


LOL What where I missed the cookies


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im over the **** and I dont   know those folks personally  !.
> I got over that and i was talking abot Subies cookie trays...


Hey you see that fire over there


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> LOL What where I missed the cookies


A visual delight. Our Queen made cookies that would  stop the Ukraine war if there was enough ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey you see that fire over there


you better not be talking about my MOTHER!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A visual delight. Our Queen made cookies that would  stop the Ukraine war if there was enough ....


Im always late to the party story of my life


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im always late to the party story of my life


me2 !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just checking in
> 
> Swede and me are real sick for 2 days and no better today
> 
> i will be back when i get better


Healing thoughts brother!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What cookies I saw crapola all over some dumb owner
> Why did they not pull over and at least get the pooph off


Those were not my cookies but yeah that…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thks Joe I was eating


Shit?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> LOL What where I missed the cookies


We passed them out while you were away 
why is your avatar hating on me roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We passed them out while you were away
> why is your avatar hating on me roster?


No Hate at all just funning with you 
You see the sub your standing on it after torpedoing my ship.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

I was trying to be the next Van Gouch


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No Hate at all just funning with you
> You see the sub your standing on it after torpedoing my ship.
> View attachment 315513


Oh I see now… very nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

Somehow managed to make cookies today with my grandkids here. Gave them tablet time to get the task accomplished.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We passed them out while you were away
> why is your avatar hating on me roster?


This is what u missed yesterday


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Somehow managed to make cookies today with my grandkids here. Gave them tablet time to get the task accomplished.
> View attachment 315514
> View attachment 315515


Peanut butter cookies? Yum! Had a girlfriend in Jr. high that made the best ones I'd ever eaten. Learned early on to eat my fill before I brought 'em home or the folks would munch 'em 'til they were gone.


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

now that's the holiday spirit subbie, your kids are lucky to have you...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

Good night, Islanders. Tomorrow's another day. Sleep tight.


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

g'nite hippie, I'm up for a snack myself...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

Gooode Sunday morning brothers and sisters!

Cold and overcast with sprinkles today, starting at 35F.

Brunch out yesterday with family to try out The Cove riverside restaurant in Vancouver and learned that Grayfox's 35-year-old granddaughter is 5 months pregnant. That will be the first great grandchild to spoil, as none of my three grandsons have kids, though two have been married and divorced.

Hee, hee, hee, playing Santa this morning and dropping a big garbage bag full of tennis balls by the Humane Society for the pups.

Hugs all around! 






 Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Good Morning GW and friends. It’s starting out a bit chillier today but the sun will be shining and I plan to work a little more on Christmas Baskets. I managed to get my Charlie Brown tree (as my momma calls it) decorated yesterday. The kids were here but not much interested in helping with the tree or any cookie making. Got SIL stable at the hospital and he may get to come home in the next day or so. Taking it one day at a time…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh I see now… very nice


Its the ongoing saga of Subgal and Rosterman
The last two Super Heros who pledged to save the World.
Still working on our hero costumes 
Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is what u missed yesterdayView attachment 315516


Oh Man this would be me if I was there and the cookies were bacon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its the ongoing saga of Subgal and Rosterman
> The last two Super Heros who pledged to save the World.
> Still working on our hero costumes
> Morning


Yes, I definitely need better digs for the superhero thing. I’m gonna get one of those truth lassos that WW has. Digging thru my closet now for something more exciting… morning roster


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh Man this would be me if I was there and the cookies were bacon.



I love that clip


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love that clip


It's one of my Favs


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

I hope Big and his Lady get well soon
I will put up the wall for him.


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

Morning... cold.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW and friends. It’s starting out a bit chillier today but the sun will be shining and I plan to work a little more on Christmas Baskets. I managed to get my Charlie Brown tree (as my momma calls it) decorated yesterday. The kids were here but not much interested in helping with the tree or any cookie making. Got SIL stable at the hospital and he may get to come home in the next day or so. Taking it one day at a time…
> View attachment 315539
> 
> 
> ...


Good Sunday morning SG!  







We're all looking forward to seeing your new SuperSister outfit!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

You too Rosterman, but please keep it tasteful (clean)........................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You too Rosterman, but please keep it tasteful (clean)........................


Thanx GW. I like tasteful…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx GW. I like tasteful…


Tasteful and tasty are booth good!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

All I could come up with so far but pretty funny resemblance to roster…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Those would make nice avatars


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Those would make nice avatars


These were pretty good too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Those would make nice avatars


SG certainly seems to have caught your best profile!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These were pretty good tooView attachment 315555
> View attachment 315556


See that one on the bottom fits you perfect


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> See that one on the bottom fits you perfect


Me?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its the ongoing saga of Subgal and Rosterman
> The last two Super Heros who pledged to save the World.
> Still working on our hero costumes
> Morning


Thats why ballads are sung in your honors.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> g'nite hippie, I'm up for a snack myself...


meatloaf long gone?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Me?


Yes the new outfit I chose for you makes you look so much more slender (is spandex ) and that cane of yours has powers now


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Somehow managed to make cookies today with my grandkids here. Gave them tablet time to get the task accomplished.
> View attachment 315514
> View attachment 315515


Stunning ..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Peanut butter cookies? Yum! Had a girlfriend in Jr. high that made the best ones I'd ever eaten. Learned early on to eat my fill before I brought 'em home or the folks would munch 'em 'til they were gone.


That funny because a friend JUST moved to N.C. For the eight years  in a row till now his wife made christmas cookies .For 8 years they never made it into the house. Miss her cookies...


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the new outfit I chose for you makes you look so much more slender (is spandex ) and that cane of yours has powers now


my cane has always taken care of binniz...yeah, it's got magical powers...got up at 2am and ate a tray of california rolls with serious wasabi...I ain't right in the head...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> my cane has always taken care of binniz...yeah, it's got magical powers...got up at 2am and ate a tray of california rolls with serious wasabi...I ain't right in the head...


sounds normal to me as long as it wasnt gas station sushi...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats why ballads are sung in your honors.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> That funny because a friend JUST moved to N.C. For the eight years  in a row till now his wife made christmas cookies .For 8 years they never made it into the house. Miss her cookies...


Was she an Italian women


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Was she an Italian women


no norwegian


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no norwegian


OK fish cookies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> my cane has always taken care of binniz...yeah, it's got magical powers...got up at 2am and ate a tray of california rolls with serious wasabi...I ain't right in the head...


That’s my kinda munch attack boo. I would wake up thinking about that in my fridge


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sounds normal to me as long as it wasnt gas station sushi...


Well it’s gotta be the right station I think…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well it’s gotta be the right station I think…


twue Subie so twue


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s my kinda munch attack boo. I would wake up thinking about that in my fridge


NOPE NOT ME ! I would have eaten it before I went to bed if only to give me less to think about ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s my kinda munch attack boo. I would wake up thinking about that in my fridge


If conditions were right and logistics were in place that would be my first ground assault knowing somewhere there is peanut butter


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

I will take 2 with curly fries!


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> my cane has always taken care of binniz...yeah, it's got magical powers...got up at 2am and ate a tray of california rolls with serious wasabi...I ain't right in the head...


Jeebus... that's weird.  I was up at 2AM also.  Din' eat nuffin', but I discovered yet one more way to make weed stretch this morning about 4AM:

Mfg Eng Hat On:

Put a pea-sized chunk of flower in one of those glass 4" straight pipe things.  Take a medium hit. 

Exhale entirely into your handy Volcano bag. 

Breathe in normally from clear air, and exhale near a shop light -- you will see smoke clearly for 3-4 exhales without touching the Volcano bag.

Which means you are wasting 90% of the smoke even holding your breath unless you recover the major portion of smoke. 

So my new procedure is: inhale from the bag, exhale _back into the bag_, then inhale and exhale in the open air 3-4 times.  Take your time.

THEN, when the Volcano bag is finally empty (takes about 5 cycles), you go back to the glass pipe thingy.  You can usually get 3-4 hits from a single load -- but now, each of those "primary" hits goes into the Volcano bag, to be slowly divvied down.

So instead of 3-4 hits, you get 15-20 of the same original strength.  One one dinky piece of bud.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeebus... that's weird.  I was up at 2AM also.  Din' eat nuffin', but I discovered yet one more way to make weed stretch this morning about 4AM:
> 
> Mfg Eng Hat On:
> 
> ...


I 've taken college courses that weren't that complicated!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeebus... that's weird.  I was up at 2AM also.  Din' eat nuffin', but I discovered yet one more way to make weed stretch this morning about 4AM:
> 
> Mfg Eng Hat On:
> 
> ...


You amaze me Walt with your awesome recycling skills


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You amaze me Walt with your awesome recycling skills
> View attachment 315589


make a good tattoo..


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You amaze me Walt with your awesome recycling skills
> View attachment 315589


I hear if ya use both sides of a piece of toilet paper, you can make a roll last twice as long....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I hear if ya use both sides of a piece of toilet paper, you can make a roll last twice as long....


been known to dry a few squares myself


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Finished more cookies today. I’m just about done now with maybe one more baking day. These are chocolate chip pumpkin and gluten free oatmeal. Forgot to cook tho, having the grandkids chicken nuggets and French fries


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ya know, I tease Walt about being so Hebrew with weed, but I can remember back in the late sixties/early seventies, we'd stretch weed like a banjo string. There were a few really dry times. If you smoked with a gal, you gave lip to lip hits. If you smoked with a dude, you transferred the contents of your lungs with a Micky D's straw. Scraped a lot of pipes back then, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I hear if ya use both sides of a piece of toilet paper, you can make a roll last twice as long....


Its deep thinking such as this that made Einstein not just a pretty face ...


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I hear if ya use both sides of a piece of toilet paper, you can make a roll last twice as long....


Never thought about that...


RosterMan said:


> been known to dry a few squares myself


Before or after payday



SubmarineGirl said:


> Finished more cookies today. I’m just about done now with maybe one more baking day. These are chocolate chip pumpkin and gluten free oatmeal. Forgot to cook tho, having the grandkids chicken nuggets and French fries View attachment 315591



Lost my appetite after Rosters post.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, I tease Walt about being so Hebrew with weed, but I can remember back in the late sixties/early seventies, we'd stretch weed like a banjo string. There were a few really dry times. If you smoked with a gal, you gave lip to lip hits. If you smoked with a dude, you transferred the contents of your lungs with a Micky D's straw. Scraped a lot of pipes back then, too.


Je Me Souviens


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finished more cookies today. I’m just about done now with maybe one more baking day. These are chocolate chip pumpkin and gluten free oatmeal. Forgot to cook tho, having the grandkids chicken nuggets and French fries View attachment 315591


"Blessed it be the Woman who makes cookies for She shall sit on the right hand of God " John 22-15


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Je Me Souviens


Sooko lamia minkia, fanokio.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sooko lamia minkia, fanokio.


No good Im Vegan


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sooko lamia minkia, fanokio.


Not sure of the translation completely ,but I know Willie Nelson has something to do with it...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

Good night, boys & girls. Time for me to join the Old Hen in a snoring contest. See ya all in the morning, Buddha willing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, I tease Walt about being so Hebrew with weed, but I can remember back in the late sixties/early seventies, we'd stretch weed like a banjo string. There were a few really dry times. If you smoked with a gal, you gave lip to lip hits. If you smoked with a dude, you transferred the contents of your lungs with a Micky D's straw. Scraped a lot of pipes back then, too.


Besides making a bag last 3 times or more longer, it is also a sign of respect to @boo for gifting me his finest.  Zerio waste.

And you weed-rich bastages may someday {_horrors_!} be on an analogue of a desert island where you no longer have sufficient bales of weed to use for firewood.

Then, you might remember Himself's Crazy Procedure For Getting It All.  

LATE EDIT ADD:  A hidden benefit -- You take 15 hits... but only the first one is "hot".


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I hear if ya use both sides of a piece of toilet paper, you can make a roll last twice as long....


"What's a toilet?" [Renfield in "_Love At First Bite_"]


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finished more cookies today. I’m just about done now with maybe one more baking day. These are chocolate chip pumpkin and gluten free oatmeal. Forgot to cook tho, having the grandkids chicken nuggets and French fries View attachment 315591


You go girl!!


Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, I tease Walt about being so Hebrew with weed, but I can remember back in the late sixties/early seventies, we'd stretch weed like a banjo string. There were a few really dry times. If you smoked with a gal, you gave lip to lip hits. If you smoked with a dude, you transferred the contents of your lungs with a Micky D's straw. Scraped a lot of pipes back then, too.


Broke a few scraping them too................


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Blessed it be the Woman who makes cookies for She shall sit on the right hand of God " John 22-15


Fix it Joe

_*"Blessed it be the Woman who makes cookies for She shall sit on the right hand of Me.   " Joe 63-1a."*_


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fix it Joe
> 
> _*"Blessed it be the Woman who makes cookies for She shall sit on the right hand of Me.   " Joe 63-1a."*_


Didnt want to push it !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

The season is over..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Besides making a bag last 3 times or more longer, it is also a sign of respect to @boo for gifting me his finest.  Zerio waste.
> 
> And you weed-rich bastages may someday {_horrors_!} be on an analogue of a desert island where you no longer have sufficient bales of weed to use for firewood.
> 
> ...


After what happened in Gilligans Island and a "THREE" hour tour I try to stay away


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

@walt....one of the many privileges vof growing your own.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Santa forgot one of his Rain Deer


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Had to get my oil changed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, I tease Walt about being so Hebrew with weed, but I can remember back in the late sixties/early seventies, we'd stretch weed like a banjo string. There were a few really dry times. If you smoked with a gal, you gave lip to lip hits. If you smoked with a dude, you transferred the contents of your lungs with a Micky D's straw. Scraped a lot of pipes back then, too.




we never did that but we have crushed up seeds and stems and smoked them in a corncob pipe


Unca Walt is gonna need a few of those bales to burn in his fireplace to keep warm

@Unca Walt  , what in the world are ya gonna do when it gets down to 59 over in yours and Tiger Woods neighborhood?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fix it Joe
> 
> _*"Blessed it be the Woman who makes cookies for She shall sit on the right hand of Me.   " Joe 63-1a."*_


Maybe use the left hand leaves the right hand free for drinking ones beer


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Just thought she was pretty.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Wanting eyes


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Santa forgot one of his Rain Deer
> 
> View attachment 315608


never had reindeer ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just thought she was pretty.
> 
> View attachment 315630


She is…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Always that one guy 

I have been waiting to do my final leave clean up due to the azzhole across the street from me.
The numbnuts never cleans his leaves up and eventually they dry up and blow into my yard
Just the way the wind blows. Happens every dang yr. I went and did my final cleanup and he still has yet to do anything.
I feel like raking them up into my barrels and tonight after dark dump them all inside his Mercedes.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She is…


Not as good looking as me


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> never had reindeer ...


It is delicious under a glaze of Provolone


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

My Mom had a neighbor just like your's, Roster. I'd get her yard cleaned up but her neighbor to the west never raked his. The winds almost always come from the west in the fall/winter, so I got to rake his up too.
She'd always tell me to leave 'em 'til spring. I did that once. If you think raking leaves is a pain, wait 'til spring and try raking up glued down ones.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It is delicious under a glaze of Provolone


I had an old girlfriend that I used to smear down with Blue Bonnet Margarine. Everything's better with Blue Bonnet on it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Always that one guy
> 
> I have been waiting to do my final leave clean up due to the azzhole across the street from me.
> The numbnuts never cleans his leaves up and eventually they dry up and blow into my yard
> ...


Easy Brother "Pins and needles ,needles and pins  ...its a happy man that grins " R . Kramden


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an old girlfriend that I used to smear down with Blue Bonnet Margarine. Everything's better with Blue Bonnet on it.


Used to use that then I saw what luck Marlon Brando had using unsalted butter in the Last Tango In Paris...never  looked back since


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Easy Brother "Pins and needles ,needles and pins  ...its a happy man that grins " R . Kramden


Or one that's had a fresh lobotomy. 

Told ya I was gonna steal that one, Walt!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

His speech brought tears to my eyes. Need more coaches with some balls like this guy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315632


genius....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My Mom had a neighbor just like your's, Roster. I'd get her yard cleaned up but her neighbor to the west never raked his. The winds almost always come from the west in the fall/winter, so I got to rake his up too.
> She'd always tell me to leave 'em 'til spring. I did that once. If you think raking leaves is a pain, wait 'til spring and try raking up glued down ones.


Exactly what happens Pisses me off to No end
He is the same guy who runs a old piece of crap car for an hour Sunday night at 6;30pm clock work


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Exactly what happens Pisses me off to No end
> He is the same guy who runs a old piece of crap car for an hour Sunday night at 6;30pm clock work


If needed, we can rectify the situation with extreme prejudice like we did in Serbia....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Did we win in Serbia


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did we win in Serbia


depends on who you talk to Brother ,.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

I decided Im breaking the law every chance I get now


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I decided Im breaking the law every chance I get now


Just try to keep your clothes on Brother, there is talk about roving gay bandoleros who kidnap unsuspecting naked men and have their way with them inappropriately....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Just try to keep your clothes on Brother, there is talk about roving gay bandoleros who kidnap unsuspecting naked men and have their way with them inappropriately....


Im fine Joe
I have the GPS location on you at the moment , I see where your are
And it is no where near me


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im fine Joe
> I have the GPS location on you at the moment , I see where your are
> And it is no where near me


just  keep on point Brother..


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did we win in Serbia


The paychecks cashed.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The paychecks cashed.


Will the rabbit see it's way home tonight?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

What a face ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The paychecks cashed.


We got paid ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

Good night brothers & sisters, good friends, and kindred spirits. May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Cloudy with rain this morning, starting at 31F. Tomorrow predicted to start at 19F and Thursday at 20F..............

I tried to go to the gym yesterday morning, but alas no parking, soooo I will try again today or just go to a different gym. I used to park a few blocks away and walk, but with my lower back torturing me when I walk, I'm not willing to do that anymore.

I finished my Medusa update and am posting it on forums as my site is still down. Here is the latest:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning Gang. I don't wanna get up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

Im going back to bed

 ~lucky bass turd~

no luck , my first job was a pearl diver at the Oaks in Ojai fancy restaurant for $1.25 an hour

never looked back and retired 10 years ago , been the best 10 years in a long long time for moi

what is that , 43 years as a good debt slave?

in my book , i can go back to bed and feel really good about it

of course I probably work harder for myself now than i did working for the man


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Cloudy with rain this morning, starting at 31F. Tomorrow predicted to start at 19F and Thursday at 20F..............
> 
> I tried to go to the gym yesterday morning, but alas no parking, soooo I will try again today or just go to a different gym. I used to park a few blocks away and walk, but with my lower back torturing me when I walk, I'm not willing to do that anymore.
> 
> I finished my Medusa update and am posting it on forums as my site is still down. Here is the latest:


Interesting… funny I can see and read the pdf but can’t seem to click the links. Is it because I’m on an iPad? I’m glad you will post your updates for your fans…


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we never did that but we have crushed up seeds and stems and smoked them in a corncob pipe
> 
> 
> Unca Walt is gonna need a few of those bales to burn in his fireplace to keep warm
> ...


HOW FARGIN PROPHETIC!!  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It hit an arctic 59F just this moanin'!   I have the heat on (we keep Chateau Sneakydicker at 78F).

I gotta go give blood in a half an hour.  I always point out that MySonTheDoctor always has them take an extra vial:  It is great for the roses outside.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HOW FARGIN PROPHETIC!!  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> It hit an arctic 59F just this moanin'!   I have the heat on (we keep Chateau Sneakydicker at 78F).
> 
> I gotta go give blood in a half an hour.  I always point out that MySonTheDoctor always has them take an extra vial:  It is great for the roses outside.





it is supposed to get down in the 40’s for a few nights…….will you be doing any outdoor projects like hanging Christmas lights or something?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Interesting… funny I can see and read the pdf but can’t seem to click the links. Is it because I’m on an iPad? I’m glad you will post your updates for your fans…


Try it again, I just added the attachments separately.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Try it again, I just added the attachments separately.


Yep, it works now thank you


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

I just went down and opened my flower tent.....smells like Christmas.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I just went down and opened my flower tent.....smells like Christmas.


Ginger Bread cookies and Old neighbors visiting ?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 315656
> 
> What a face ....


What a look with attitude on this pupper  Majestic !


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is supposed to get down in the 40’s for a few nights…….will you be doing any outdoor projects like hanging Christmas lights or something?


Christmas tree lights are not put up outside... Nobody comes down my road except the mail lady and the garbage men.  I give them a bottle of whiskey each.

AAAAANNND... the latest (oh lordy) prediction is temps at the Chateau of 30's in the next coupla days.  All my pet curly-tail tame lizards are gonna be hiding in the garage for sure.

I only own one pair of long pants.  Hunting pantses.  Wore 'em two days last year.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Christmas tree lights are not put up outside... Nobody comes down my road except the mail lady and the garbage men.  I give them a bottle of whiskey each.
> 
> AAAAANNND... the latest (oh lordy) prediction is temps at the Chateau of 30's in the next coupla days.  All my pet curly-tail tame lizards are gonna be hiding in the garage for sure.
> 
> I only own one pair of long pants.  Hunting pantses.  Wore 'em two days last year.


I believe in wearing effective under garments for the right occasions.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315682


First laugh out loud incident of the morning. Thanks!


Unca Walt said:


> I only own one pair of long pants.  Hunting pantses.  Wore 'em two days last year.


Burr. Ya might have to wear some socks with yer sandals.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

In to have my hand looked at....last time.....I hope.  Please release me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

A balmy 30 degrees here with a small amount of wind. Sun was shining but it got over it. Half of the talking heads are saying we've got snow-ma-geddon coming. Whatever it is, I'll deal with it. The JKU is in the garage with a trickle charger on it, the plow is mounted, and I'm ready.

When did the morons start naming winter storms? Something about one named Elliott just doesn't scare me much.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> In to have my hand looked at....last time.....I hope.  Please release me.


good luck!
you need to get better !
Your Mrs said you are behind on a lot of your chores !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Life is absolutely amazing. Click watch on FB.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I believe in wearing effective under garments for the right occasions.....


I still answer the door Nude
That look on the peoples faces
Priceless


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Life is absolutely amazing. Click watch on FB.



2 more weeks and add cal/mag


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

What's cool is watching the sparks of light energy. Without that spark that keeps our heart beating we are dead.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

Another new avatar


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's cool is watching the sparks of light energy. Without that spark that keeps our heart beating we are dead.


_Now_ you tell me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

*Spark* one up Walt and that will keep you going.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

Beer thirty. You kids know the rules. See how many you can break before I get back.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A balmy 30 degrees here with a small amount of wind. Sun was shining but it got over it. Half of the talking heads are saying we've got snow-ma-geddon coming. Whatever it is, I'll deal with it. The JKU is in the garage with a trickle charger on it, the plow is mounted, and I'm ready.
> 
> When did the morons start naming winter storms? Something about one named Elliott just doesn't scare me much.


better than  for a name .
It would be a real disaster of biblical proportions...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I still answer the door Nude
> That look on the peoples faces
> Priceless


poor Jehovah's Witnesses...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> poor Jehovah's Witnesses...


No poor miss Rynolds from next door , she visits with the wife on Wednesday


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! A gorgeous cold wet cloudy day in Paradise here, starting at about 38F this morning and predicted to plumet into the teens with freezing rain tonight.

I hauled a big garbage bag full of tennis balls to the Humane Society for the pups and our new microwave arrived. It is amazing how dependent we became on the microwave and what a wrench it put into the works to not have one available.

The cleaning ladies are due this morning, so me and Miss Layla will be heading for the Fernhill dog park for some quality socializing.

Hugz all around, passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No poor miss Rynolds from next door , she visits with the wife on Wednesday


poor miss reynolds.......!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> poor Jehovah's Witnesses...


Gawd is gonna get me.  I take Jehovah Witnesses apart.

I like to ask:  "Howcum a man who is wounded in the stones cannot enter into the house of the Lord?"

"Does than mean some sojer that saves a nun in battle, but takes a round in the cojones doing it has screwed himself?"

And I finish it with:  "That is my situation. Let me know where I stand with you people."

Meanwhile, the temp right outside my window sez:  72F  <-- A tad chilly, but OK.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 21, 2022)

Good morning GW and friends. It’s cold here too but thank goodness not as cold as the rest of the country

sweet of you to take a bag of balls to the dog park. A tennis ball will last my BB lest than 5 minutes before she tears it into shreds.  If you put a squeak in it, her favorite, it will last about a minute and a half  cause getting that squeak out is the most fun ever 

I’ll have to admit that I’m not a big fan of microwave ovens and was all willing to start our new household in Virginia without one when we moved here.  Mr sub does no cooking but likes to heat his coffee up in it when it cools down so we got one but I keep it in the kitchen pantry so I don’t have to look at it taking up valuable counter space in my old 1070s style kitchen. I’ll admit that I do use it on occasion heating up leftovers or thawing something out quick. So when you get home from the park, you can have a nice microwave dinner in a clean house (something to say for that I’m sure)

I hope everyone’s day is good and y’all are keeping warm


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and friends. It’s cold here too but thank goodness not as cold as the rest of the country
> 
> sweet of you to take a bag of balls to the dog park. A tennis ball will last my BB lest than 5 minutes before she tears it into shreds.  If you put a squeak in it, her favorite, it will last about a minute and a half  cause getting that squeak out is the most fun ever
> 
> ...


Subie Mon Ami..
You microwave a pt of hagen daz for 8 seconds .
That alone is a good reason to have one ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd is gonna get me.  I take Jehovah Witnesses apart.
> 
> I like to ask:  "Howcum a man who is wounded in the stones cannot enter into the house of the Lord?"
> 
> ...


Your a better man then me. I just say,,,I dont believe in your God so lets not waste your time or mine.Talk to the gay guys next door, you might have more luck.  That is a true story by the way.
There is two old ass gay mother fkers next door to me. One is black and one is white. They Hate me and my flags. Especially the DT ones.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

Good to see all you bunko steerers , wranglers , gypsies , nomads , and in Unca’s case , no-nads all alive and kicking

some last minute preps before hell gets here , some extra groceries and stuff

believe it or not , the best relief i have found from the crud we have been dealing with for the last 5 days is to sip on a joint….taking very small puffs

certain terpenes in our favorite herb apparently are good for our lungs , helps break up the mucus and cough it out , calms me down  , and stimulates my apatite  ….what is not to like about this medicine?


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  Gla to see you are up and about Big.  

Yup the whole country better brace from this storm.  I think I have done most everything I can.   

Do have a question.... should I put a trickle charge on my boat batteries?    Probably gonna get close to 20 below 0 here.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes , disconnect the leads from boat to the battery and clip on the trickle charger.
Did you get the charger that automatically controls the charge?
It will only charge when the battery drains down below full charge levels as to not over charge.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

I just lit up Ventusky.com <-- DO THIS!!

It shows the weather everywhere; temp, precip, wind, yada

I was just checking my outdoor thermometer with the Ventusky number (they were a degree out)... 

And without thinking much about it, I just expanded to a god's-eye view.  Damn' near catted on the spot!

It IS a Weather BOMB!

Here I sit, in 71-2F sunny weather, and where I sit is the very last fargin tiny place where the temperature is warm -- the south end of Floriduh.

And just a tad north of where Scooter is, the temperature right now is *-41F*

Go to here (if this works):
Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.  Gla to see you are up and about Big.
> 
> Yup the whole country better brace from this storm.  I think I have done most everything I can.
> 
> Do have a question.... should I put a trickle charge on my boat batteries?    Probably gonna get close to 20 below 0 here.


If  you have a battery that you can open and see the water level (distilled water only)
Then open and fill each cell before storing, the Maintenace free you can not add water.
I found this
[MEDIA=youtube


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2022)

My batteries are sealed.  Will do a slow trickle charge on both of them.  Not only 20 below but high winds as well.  Will be inside riding this one out.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

pute said:


> My batteries are sealed.  Will do a slow trickle charge on both of them.  Not only 20 below but high winds as well.  Will be inside riding this one out.


If I lived  in your zip I would put them in a spare room for the winter on trickles


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your a better man then me. I just say,,,I dont believe in your God so lets not waste your time or mine.Talk to the gay guys next door, you might have more luck.  That is a true story by the way.
> There is two old ass gay mother fkers next door to me. One is black and one is white. They Hate me and my flags. Especially the DT ones.


So Sad ! They just don't know the real you ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

Just to let everyone know I am getting some weather my way soon.
Its gonna rain like a mofo and getting windy to boot.
Also after 4: 30 its going to get dark.
Snacks are at a all time low in my house now.
This has to change....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and friends. It’s cold here too but thank goodness not as cold as the rest of the country
> 
> sweet of you to take a bag of balls to the dog park. A tennis ball will last my BB lest than 5 minutes before she tears it into shreds.  If you put a squeak in it, her favorite, it will last about a minute and a half  cause getting that squeak out is the most fun ever
> 
> ...


Good morning SG!  











I actually score the tennis balls in the park next door and deliver them to the pups at the Humane Society.  About 500 to a 1000 a year.

Miss Layla gets all she wants and will wreck one in about a week.  She has lots of squeaker toys and makes them last for ever. 

She knows exactly where to grab each one so that she can make it go squeek, squeek, sqeek...................., and knows the pitch of each one. 

She can be in the other room and I can squeek one of her toys and she immediately runs in to that specific toy.  If I hide it, she comes in and after looking around, stands in front of me and gives me the fisheye.

 We had Boxers growing up that learned to nail the squeaker about the second bite.

We use the microwave for heating, tea, bacon, baked potatoes, etc.  I missed it most with my morning tea and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If I lived  in your zip I would put them in a spare room for the winter on trickles


IMHO If it was me I would bring them in the garage put them on a piece of wood .I would put a trickle charge on them .I was also invest in a inverter 1000 watt and wire said batteries in parallel to give your inverter a bigger source Easy to do with 4 battery lugs and some #6 wire .
Because I use cordless tools and have the Makita platforms from lights to something i can charge a lap top or a cell phone . Restaurant depot and others sell a single burner like they use in omelet stations for a burner if you don't have gas range


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

This is the so-called woman we left a Marine behind for in a fked up trade. Just click Watch On Facebook


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd is gonna get me.  I take Jehovah Witnesses apart.
> 
> I like to ask:  "Howcum a man who is wounded in the stones cannot enter into the house of the Lord?"
> 
> ...


Had a problem with them at the old house. First one they sent out was a mid thirties type dude (a year or two older than me at the time), dressed in a suit that Good Will would toss out on a Monday morning. Told him I wasn't interested and went to close the door. He had the gaul to put his foot in my door! I slammed my palms into his chest launching him backward of the front porch. He landed flat on his back with all his papers flying everywhere. I told him to NEVER put his foot in my door, pick up his Watch Towers, and get his ass back on the road and off of my property.
The second time, they sent out two really cute teenage girls. I spent half an hour flirting with the little darlings.
The third time, they sent out a married couple around my age. I told them I was a devil worshiper. That didn't work.
Fourth time they sent out a old dude figuring I'd play nice. I thanked him for his time, but told him I was Catholic. That ended it. Pervert? You can be saved. Devil worshiper? It's their duty to get you on the straight and narrow. Catholic? Too far gone to save.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Fk me it's going to get cold starting tomorrow until next week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

it is arriving at our place at about 5 pm

that is me , the little yellow dot at the bottom


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Ill be right over.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is arriving at our place at about 5 pm
> 
> that is me , the little yellow dot at the bottom
> 
> ...


EEK.  EEK.

I just checked the wind coming at you.  It's about 28MPH with gusts to 43.

But it aint on you yet.  Jeez.  It's gusting to 63MPH just north of Denver right now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had a problem with them at the old house. First one they sent out was a mid thirties type dude (a year or two older than me at the time), dressed in a suit that Good Will would toss out on a Monday morning. Told him I wasn't interested and went to close the door. He had the gaul to put his foot in my door! I slammed my palms into his chest launching him backward of the front porch. He landed flat on his back with all his papers flying everywhere. I told him to NEVER put his foot in my door, pick up his Watch Towers, and get his ass back on the road and off of my property.
> The second time, they sent out two really cute teenage girls. I spent half an hour flirting with the little darlings.
> The third time, they sent out a married couple around my age. I told them I was a devil worshiper. That didn't work.
> Fourth time they sent out a old dude figuring I'd play nice. I thanked him for his time, but told him I was Catholic. That ended it. Pervert? You can be saved. Devil worshiper? It's their duty to get you on the straight and narrow. Catholic? Too far gone to save.


if you do what Roster does and answer the door naked you circumvent all that bull shit


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315755


sugar is not as sweet .forget mona lisa ! she got a face like ass  and not like this one ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Thought about it, but you'd go to jail with a sex charge in my state.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thought about it, but you'd go to jail with a sex charge in my state.


wouldnt want that....


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2022)

Currently 9 below 0 in Cheyenne which is only a little over 100 miles north..still 44f here..... it's coming.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Currently 9 below 0 in Cheyenne which is only a little over 100 miles north..still 44f here..... it's coming.



I hope this helps everyone . Words of wisdom and meaning in this ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

I got glue ,I got a sock and I got a dryer .I am just missing one thing ...


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2022)

Watching this front come...just crossed through Boulder..... s-hit......gonna effect most of the country by the time it is done.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Watching this front come...just crossed through Boulder..... s-hit......gonna effect most of the country by the time it is done.


Good Luck
Hope to see you in the am


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

deer whisperer


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

-25 here and dropping


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> -25 here and dropping


hope your jammies are warm Big . forget wearing that sheer sexy stuff tonight ,too cold ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

took the silk sheets off and replaced them with flannel


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> took the silk sheets off and replaced them with flannel


Used to be a great line " Stick with me sweetheart and you will be farting thru silk sheets"


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

Looks like Hopper's gonna get a taste of what it's like to be a Yankee. Their talkin' below zero temps if you figure in the windchill factor. 
Hope Walt puts on his pith helmet if'n he goes out tomorrow. Gonna be rainin' iguanas.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2022)

Big nippy here...hope there is power tomorrow morning...... good night....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

'Taint far behind ya. Gonna be a busy day plowing tomorrow. Gotsta take care of my oldies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

Stay warm, stay safe, and stay stoned. I'll see ya in the morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2022)

Been up about an hour.  Shoulda hit some of @boo's Finest.  

My thermomedinger says it is 66F outside.  Very still air.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning Kids
cold af 28 degrees and i broke out my flannel thong ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

With over 50 years of electrical experience, I love using that knowledge to help people .This repair could have been very expensive for the homeowner, but my experience gave me this solution and passed the savings on to the customer..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like Hopper's gonna get a taste of what it's like to be a Yankee. Their talkin' below zero temps if you figure in the windchill factor.
> Hope Walt puts on his pith helmet if'n he goes out tomorrow. Gonna be rainin' iguanas.


That seems to be happening a lot the last few yrs brother. I've already prepared everything for it. Well except my bones and my balls. My pecker has already retreated and said fk you.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> With over 50 years of electrical experience, I love using that knowledge to help people .This repair could have been very expensive for the homeowner, but my experience gave me this solution and passed the savings on to the customer..
> View attachment 315777


Saw a guy burnt the roof of his house off with a 20cent fuse


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning.7 below...not as cold as I expected.....Big, lot colder where you are....you ok?  Gonna go and check on things.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Aron Judge 660 million contract WTFF  Dang Yankees


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Aron Judge 660 million contract WTFF  Dang Yankees


My cable bill just went up and I don't watch the Yankee's.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Wait  Where's Joe ?
He is never late.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

It was like 46 when i got to work this morning and now its like 22 and still dropping.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It was like 46 when i got to work this morning and now its like 22 and still dropping.



wake me up when it gets to -35


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.7 below...not as cold as I expected.....Big, lot colder where you are....you ok?  Gonna go and check on things.



woke up with a migraine , tried to sip some coffee and eat a toast…5 minutes later barf barf

i still had to go over to the bunk house and check on everybody , looks like the birds will survive

i will be over in the infirmary the rest of the day


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> woke up with a migraine , tried to sip some coffee and eat a toast…5 minutes later barf barf
> 
> i still had to go over to the bunk house and check on everybody , looks like the birds will survive
> 
> i will be over in the infirmary the rest of the day


Be careful and feel better


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

My daughter gets migraines every time a storm like this comes through. I asked her yesterday if there was anything she could do to prevent this from happening. Haven't talked to her today hopefully she's okay.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter gets migraines every time a storm like this comes through. I asked her yesterday if there was anything she could do to prevent this from happening. Haven't talked to her today hopefully she's okay.


My Mother was like that It had to do with atmospheric pressure changes


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

@pute 
Has she ever looked into this type of treatment








						Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy for Migraines: How it Could Help
					

Hyperbaric oxygen therapy for migraines aims to minimize or eliminate migraine symptoms and decrease the frequency at which they occur.




					www.hyperbaricmedicalsolutions.com


----------



## stain (Dec 22, 2022)

it was 27f at 3 am. It's now 3 f with 30 +mph winds with blowing snow. RMH is at full burn keeping it toasty in here. 

Started to re grout the shower. Got all/most of the old grout out. Acid washed the tile. Now just waiting for it to dry. Will need to take a trip to town as I forgot to buy the grout. 

Been tough going as I'm still battling the wu flue. Really fatigued still.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning shipmates. 33 and sunshine here. Ain't gonna last long.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning shipmates. 33 and sunshine here. Ain't gonna last long.


Admit it you are dying to push that snow for the old folks


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @pute
> Has she ever looked into this type of treatment
> 
> 
> ...


I will pass that on.... thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

We now have snow flurries.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Damn, itis old in the basement this morning...gotta get these plants warmed up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter gets migraines every time a storm like this comes through. I asked her yesterday if there was anything she could do to prevent this from happening. Haven't talked to her today hopefully she's okay.




for me its the low pressure systems that wreak havoc on my brain

i have charted my migraines for years and the common theme is the low pressure

that is my main trigger and nothing i can do about it except take some headache meds


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for me its the low pressure systems that wreak havoc on my brain
> 
> i have charted my migraines for years and the common theme is the low pressure
> 
> that is my main trigger and nothing i can do about it except take some headache meds


That is exactly what causes hers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

My mother used to get 'em. Only way she got relief was to lay in bed in a dark, quiet room. Any noise would hurt her worse, and light seemed to really set it off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

I use to get them yrs ago in Prison. it would start behind my right eye and spread. I would heat up a cup of water until it was boiling. Drop it in a sock and pull the sock up to my forehead and eyes and hold it there until there was no more heat. It really helped a lot. I guess it was the moist heat that helped.
Prison guards could give two shits about your pain. You had to come up with your own fixes.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## St_Nick (Dec 22, 2022)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Just finished feeding the ladies in the veg tent.   Think I will press the kief I made a while ago.  To fricken cold to go out....gonna have to later though.  Returning a light I got from Amazon last week.  Sent to me in a plastic bag with no packing insulation......?  Who would do that!!!!   Grow store has them back in stock so I will pick it up there.   Lesson learned.....NEVER BUY LIGHTS ON THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## stain (Dec 22, 2022)

2f with -23 windchill.   Bacon n eggs for lunch. Got to get some fat in me to burn. First real food this week..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2022)

stain said:


> 2f with -23 windchill.   Bacon n eggs for lunch. Got to get some fat in me to burn. First real food this week..




feel better Amigo , we are on about day 10 with this crud…mostly respiratory now , phlegm and mucus , thick stuff , difficult to cough up…

and the weakness , zero energy to do anything…it wore me out just putting on all my clothes this morning , thermals , jeans , shirt , hoodie , then cover it all with my Carhart coveralls and jacket and then go feed and water the chickens and cats

im trying to hold down some vegetable beef soup for dinner


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

St_Nick said:


> Hell Yeah!


I miss you terribly... you never call ,you never phone  and you're never at bingo....


----------



## boo (Dec 22, 2022)

Oh, he still goes to bingo, he just goes to the Catholic church to play instead of Townhall. I’ve heard rumors that he’s quite good at the game.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

boo said:


> Oh, he still goes to bingo, he just goes to the Catholic church to play instead of Townhall. I’ve heard rumors that he’s quite good at the game.


Well all he needs is money and we shall see!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> feel better Amigo , we are on about day 10 with this crud…mostly respiratory now , phlegm and mucus , thick stuff , difficult to cough up…
> 
> and the weakness , zero energy to do anything…it wore me out just putting on all my clothes this morning , thermals , jeans , shirt , hoodie , then cover it all with my Carhart coveralls and jacket and then go feed and water the chickens and cats
> 
> im trying to hold down some vegetable beef soup for dinner


Chicken noodle soup for the win. I always drink the broth with a straw, and after my guts start feeling better, I woof the noodles down.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

I like Rice Pudding


----------



## ness (Dec 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> feel better Amigo , we are on about day 10 with this crud…mostly respiratory now , phlegm and mucus , thick stuff , difficult to cough up…
> 
> and the weakness , zero energy to do anything…it wore me out just putting on all my clothes this morning , thermals , jeans , shirt , hoodie , then cover it all with my Carhart coveralls and jacket and then go feed and water the chickens and cats
> 
> im trying to hold down some vegetable beef soup for dinner



Sorry to see you sick bigsur51.  Hoping your better before Xmas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Sorry to see you sick bigsur51.  Hoping your better before Xmas.


He’s gotta get better Ness, he’s the white bearded guy that delivers all the toys in a couple days…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s gotta get better Ness, he’s the white bearded guy that delivers all the toys in a couple days…


Where's my boots


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I like Rice Pudding


I make killer rice pudding


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I make killer rice pudding


Still not getting to sleep with me I told you


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Ever make Flam spelling?  FLAN?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still not getting to sleep with me I told you


you may have a weak moment ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever make Flam spelling?


no but i know what your talkin about 
I THINK THE PORTEUGUESE ARE FAMOUS FOR THAT


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you may have a weak moment ...


20 yr old Wiskey has been known to work


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Figgy Pudding?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Does weed make anyone horny


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Liquor was my go too for long strong fun times but I never finished myself
But the ladies sure did smile


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does weed make anyone horny











						Is Weed an Aphrodisiac? - Stoner Things
					

Weed makes everything better, from coffee and cigarettes to planetariums and IMAX flicks. But there’s one thing it improves more than anything else, at least for many stoners: sex. Marijuana is famous for its tendency to enhance sexual sensations. And many believe it can arouse both men and...




					stonerthings.com


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is Weed an Aphrodisiac? - Stoner Things
> 
> 
> Weed makes everything better, from coffee and cigarettes to planetariums and IMAX flicks. But there’s one thing it improves more than anything else, at least for many stoners: sex. Marijuana is famous for its tendency to enhance sexual sensations. And many believe it can arouse both men and...
> ...


Never did that to me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never did that to me


Well maybe it doesn’t work for everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

Be aware Big!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

Looks like this place died off early. Got snow to plow in the morning, so I'm heading out. You kids have a good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Be aware Big!



Sick Bastard


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Be aware Big!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

I think I want this for Christmas.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

My Snowcaine will hit 10weeks tomorrow.  I am gonna check the trichomes again and see how they are coming along.  To cold to go outside again so it would be a nice day to harvest her.  

Flower tent will need some attention today as well.  Always something to do down there.  Was 59 degrees down in the basement when I first went down....that is to cold for my liking.    Hate to turn the heat up ......costs a lot to run an indoor operation this time of year.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> My Snowcaine will hit 10weeks tomorrow.  I am gonna check the trichomes again and see how they are coming along.  To cold to go outside again so it would be a nice day to harvest her.
> 
> Flower tent will need some attention today as well.  Always something to do down there.  Was 59 degrees down in the basement when I first went down....that is to cold for my liking.    Hate to turn the heat up ......costs a lot to run an indoor operation this time of year.


Yes and if your utility is like mine the electric cost goes down oct 1 and goes back up to the demand of the summer on may 1.
Something I havent seen on the group is the sensor units. I have 2 in my tent and by bluetooth can see what my temps and hum is at.If I got a hub I could do it anywhere ,but just home is good for me .I now use 100 watt reptile bulb controlled by a stat.
I think its a waste because my ac-infinity fan pulls said warm air out. When my lites are on my temps are good .Thinking of programing my fan to change the air in the tent 5 short times at night to give the tent a chance to heat and keep up. Either screwed with cheaper electric and additional heat cost or just expensive electric during summer.
During the grow I was involved in I made arraignments to get very cheap electric..


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

I vent outside through a window well which means I am sucking cold air inside......I warm that up as much as possible by running the cold air through about 30 ft of duct before it comes into the house.  Brrrrr.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I vent outside through a window well which means I am sucking cold air inside......I warm that up as much as possible by running the cold air through about 30 ft of duct before it comes into the house.  Brrrrr.


thats not cold ,thats frigid


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

Good morning Islanders. 7 degrees actual, and I really don't want to know what the windchill is. Power has gone off four times so far, but only for a couple of seconds, which is just enough to make the damned router reset. Better than being out for hours and freezing to death.

They had I 75 shut down just north of me and had 'em turned around and heading south in the northbound lanes. Haven't heard what was up, but the Old Hen spotted one of those thousand dollar just to leave the yard sized wreckers heading north, so I imagine there's a semi driver that's not having a good morning.

Got an inch where it stands, and 16-18" where it's drifted.  Gonna plow my oldies just before bar-thirty and wait 'til Saturday to do it again. So far, this winter storm has been a big nothing burger where I'm at. Doesn't hurt my feelings any.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Islanders. 7 degrees actual, and I really don't want to know what the windchill is. Power has gone off four times so far, but only for a couple of seconds, which is just enough to make the damned router reset. Better than being out for hours and freezing to death.
> 
> They had I 75 shut down just north of me and had 'em turned around and heading south in the northbound lanes. Haven't heard what was up, but the Old Hen spotted one of those thousand dollar just to leave the yard sized wreckers heading north, so I imagine there's a semi driver that's not having a good morning.
> 
> Got an inch where it stands, and 16-18" where it's drifted.  Gonna plow my oldies just before bar-thirty and wait 'til Saturday to do it again. So far, this winter storm has been a big nothing burger where I'm at. Doesn't hurt my feelings any.


"nothing burger"! you may be punished for a comment so early in the season  later in the season!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

I was born here, raised here, made my money here, and will die here. I'll handle whatever comes my way until then.

I've only seen one year that I actually had to plow the road in four wheel low.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was born here, raised here, made my money here, and will die here. I'll handle whatever comes my way until then.
> 
> I've only seen one year that I actually had to plow the road in four wheel low.


Sounds like the words to a country song !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Sounds like the words to a country song !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was born here, raised here, made my money here, and will die here. I'll handle whatever comes my way until then.
> 
> I've only seen one year that I actually had to plow the road in four wheel low.


I was born a cowboy raised by my uncle buck
I was raised the right way and learned how to make an honest buck
I was taught as a young man to show respect and not talk back
and if trouble came a calling, I was taught how to kick some azz
when I was done, I'd kick right back and have another glass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

Got my runnin' done, got my old boy plowed out, and it's Beer:30. See ya's in a few.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

Fired up the Fireplace. Had it cleaned a few weeks ago. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## spunom (Dec 23, 2022)

Haven't seen this since I was a wee tot.




About to remedy that


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315860


The Brown Bomber


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

Sweet dreams...


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Sweet dreams...


I'll take what I can get...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was born a cowboy raised by my uncle buck
> I was raised the right way and learned how to make an honest buck
> I was taught as a young man to show respect and not talk back
> and if trouble came a calling, I was taught how to kick some azz
> when I was done, I'd kick right back and have another glass.


Damm Roster  romantic ,very  romantic...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I'll take what I can get...


ditto ,but if possible i would prefer a night with a willing, lewd and lascivious woman with Joe tattooed on her ass...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fired up the Fireplace. Had it cleaned a few weeks ago. Yehaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> View attachment 315876


Beautius ! Nice and Homey


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Morning Folks Merry Christmas , happy Kwanza


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

it is 7 degrees at Long Island.
Got heat tape on my oil line into the house and all my heat trax matts on porches and steps
I may stayin and smoke marijuana  today .


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Seven degrees here, too. Gonna get busy cookin' here in a few. Swedish meatballs and chicken & dumplings will be lovingly crafted for tomorrow's dinner. Haven't seen the crew since Father's Day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

Awright.  Time for comeuppance Southrin Style:

Yestiddy, it hit 81F.  This moanin'... it is 41F

That, Pilgrims, is a fargin 40-degree drop in 8 fargin hours.  Jeez.

We hadda get up during the night to put the quilt on the bed.  And I turned the A/C OFF and the heat ON.

I am canceling going outdoors this day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

It's 19 here. Kids are coming over today. Gonna have deep dish pizza.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

I want to thank all of the hundreds of Dms I got from you folks for my safety ! It means a lot to me .I had my swimmies on the whole time so i was safe .I also live about 50 miles away so i felt safe with them on in my bathroom and my Grumman canoe ready if needed ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright.  Time for comeuppance Southrin Style:
> 
> Yestiddy, it hit 81F.  This moanin'... it is 41F
> 
> ...


we dropped 50 degrees from yesterday to today


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Seven degrees here, too. Gonna get busy cookin' here in a few. Swedish meatballs and chicken & dumplings will be lovingly crafted for tomorrow's dinner. Haven't seen the crew since Father's Day.


love chicken and dumplings Wow good idea for next week !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

Good morning folks. 14F here and plenty cold for me. Windy too which doesn’t help much. Planning an inside day today except bundlingup for a couple dog walks. Hope everyone’s heat is working this morning and y’all are staying warm


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Ya got me beat by 5 degrees.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> love chicken and dumplings Wow good idea for next week !


not to take anything away from Swedish meatballs
got a killer recipe from Americas test kitchen using apricot jam


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

I almost spit my coffee out on this ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

they dont make duct tape like they used to.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315916


I would need to back into training for a month before I would be able to make a effective assault....


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Sorry Roster.  Just a bit over the top.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I want to thank all of the hundreds of Dms I got from you folks for my safety ! It means a lot to me .I had my swimmies on the whole time so i was safe .I also live about 50 miles away so i felt safe with them on in my bathroom and my Grumman canoe ready if needed ....



My God Joe Thank you Lord for N


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Ok you fixed it


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry Roster.  Just a bit over the top.


and a lot on the bottom...


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would need to back into training for a month before I would be able to make a effective assault....


I'd love to be smothered in them like Chocolate syrup on vanilla ice cream


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning


whats ur temp?


----------



## Flower (Dec 24, 2022)

-4 here at the moment. Pretty much been a full time job just throwing wood in the outdoor stove. She is really eating through it in these temps. 
Living in the sticks does have some advantages though. 
My dogs go in and out as they please, so I don’t have to bundle up and walk them. 
To be honest, they are barely walking themselves as it is. They sleep on our bedroom floor. They come downstairs with whoever is up first, and go outside to do their business. 
They both looked like they hit a brick wall the first time they went to go outside yesterday morning. They both spun out in reverse as they backed. 
I finally convinced them that they were gonna have to go out whether they liked it or not. Rex disappeared around the corner and off the front deck, Gunner, who is almost 8, and sometimes likes to push what liberties that he feels advanced age entitles him to, hiked his leg on the handiest thing he can find on the front deck and came right back to the door. He knows his limitations though, he still gets off the porch for #2.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok you fixed it


I saw it and was on it as you spotted what I missed Thks


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

18 .....warmer than it has been in days.... storm has passed us.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I'd love to be smothered in them like Chocolate syrup on vanilla ice cream


ilike to keep fruits in my diet so instead of Chocloate sauce im inclined for raspberry syrup


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we dropped 50 degrees from yesterday to today


Wyoming dropped 51 degrees in one hour on Wed..
Wrong thinking in those areas means death if you are not prepared .


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wyoming dropped 51 degrees in one hour on Wed..
> Wrong thinking in those areas means death if you are not prepared .


We went from 42 to minus 8 in one hour as well.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Amazing how  the weather changes so fast up on the mountains


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Amazing how  the weather changes so fast up on the mountains


You should live here.  Mountains make there own weather.  Much like the lake effect back East.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> You should live here.  Mountains make there own weather.  Much like the lake effect back East.


and pretty quick too
I lived in Asheville in the mountains for 6 months in my youth.
about 7 years ago i did a job up state for 5 months living in the house on a mountain 
can not imagine what it cost to heat that now 
3 stories.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry Roster.  Just a bit over the top.


You mean to much on the bottom.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> whats ur temp?


What ur name?


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and pretty quick too
> I lived in Asheville in the mountains for 6 months in my youth.
> about 7 years ago i did a job up state for 5 months living in the house on a mountain
> can not imagine what it cost to heat that now
> 3 stories.


My house is about 5,000 sq ft under roof......heat that!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Glad I don't deal with that. I have 1400sf under roof to heat with a covered front and back porch area.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My house is about 5,000 sq ft under roof......heat that!


I have seen Satellite photos you have a Big House, easy to find for Santas arrival


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My house is about 5,000 sq ft under roof......heat that!




bragging again?

aaarrrrggg , we had an 81% increase in out nat gas bills last month ***!?…..not looking forward to decembers bill , its gonna be up there around 500 bucks , about twice as much as novembers bill

we have decided to buy a wood stove


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and pretty quick too
> I lived in Asheville in the mountains for 6 months in my youth.
> about 7 years ago i did a job up state for 5 months living in the house on a mountain
> can not imagine what it cost to heat that now
> 3 stories.




Ashville , Knoxville , to Nashville….beautiful drive , loved Ashville


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Bragging about an outrageous heating bill is silly.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Pisses me off I spent 12 grand on a whole new Nat Gas system because we had unlimited amounts
and they pull this crap


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

the bad part is whn i break down my bill , the actual charges for the gas are less that all the other fees , taxes , and **…..it is the delivery charge

the dam gubnor here hates gas and wants the state to be like California and go all electric

so they passed new laws against gas drillers , new taxes , and guess who gets stuck paying for all the political arm wrestling


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

now im hea


bigsur51 said:


> bragging again?
> 
> aaarrrrggg , we had an 81% increase in out nat gas bills last month ***!?…..not looking forward to decembers bill , its gonna be up there around 500 bucks , about twice as much as novembers bill
> 
> we have decided to buy a wood stove


hearing where there  are restictions on stoves as far as I think emmisions or some shit .really not sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

Our natural gas bill is over the top. I’d always heard it was more efficient but I guess that doesn’t mean cheaper…


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

The Beach Boys were just on Fox.  Mike Love looks just like Big......old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Poor guy.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

oil


SubmarineGirl said:


> Our natural gas bill is over the top. I’d always heard it was more efficient but I guess that doesn’t mean cheaper…


oil is no bargain


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright.  Time for comeuppance Southrin Style:
> 
> Yestiddy, it hit 81F.  This moanin'... it is 41F
> 
> ...


Snicker, snicker......

Started out at 9 degrees at 0600 and dropped down to 5 right now.
Wanna come out and play, Walt?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Snicker, snicker......
> 
> Started out at 9 degrees at 0600 and dropped down to 5 right now.
> Wanna come out and play, Walt?


I went outside (in my shorts!) to feed my wild/tame peacocks before they began to peck on my back door.

It was so cold, I farted a couple of snowflakes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I went outside (in my shorts!) to feed my wild/tame peacocks before they began to peck on my back door.
> 
> It was so cold, I farted a couple of snowflakes.




was it a balmy 55?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> was it a balmy 55?


40 fargin 1.

We keep the Chateau at 78F.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> The Beach Boys were just on Fox.  Mike Love looks just like Big......old.






good looking sumbitch!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> 40 fargin 1.




have the iguanas began to fall out of the trees?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> have the iguanas began to fall out of the trees?


I have NO way of knowing.  Probably. But I am still in short pants and polo shirt.  

It is so cold outside, if I ventured out my balls would turn into ovaries.


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

I was on the back porch with Ivan earlier this morning, 31 degrees and still no shroomage...heading into town to get more puppy fuel...Ivan goes thru a bag twice as fast as Dutch do...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I went outside (in my shorts!) to feed my wild/tame peacocks before they began to peck on my back door.
> 
> It was so cold, I farted a couple of snowflakes.


You'd shit a blizzard if you were up here!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I was on the back porch with Ivan earlier this morning, 31 degrees and still no shroomage...heading into town to get more puppy fuel...Ivan goes thru a bag twice as fast as Dutch do...


I wuz admiring the photo of Ivan and Dutch laying side by side.  Ivan's growth is astonishing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'd shit a blizzard if you were up here!


It's almost as cold here as Hillary's heart.


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

@boo....My clonex liquid just got here.  Do I need to store it in the fridge like the jel?


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wuz admiring the photo of Ivan and Dutch laying side by side.  Ivan's growth is astonishing.


he's growing like a weed, almost 70 pounds at 7 months old...he's got quite the mean streak in him, he's very aggressive right now...some of that will be worked out, some directed towards work...I can see the Russian Stasi influence in him from his lineage...once the titanium hip has been grown into there's no telling where his personality will take him...
no pute, I leave the liquid in the veg room, it's a constant 78 degrees in there...just keep the gel in the fridge...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> @boo....My clonex liquid just got here.  Do I need to store it in the fridge like the jel?


I didn’t know that it needed to be stored refrigerate. Mine isn’t just made clones so maybe I better put it in there before it goes bad. It probably 6 mos old…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> The Beach Boys were just on Fox.  Mike Love looks just like Big......old.


Bigs better looking in a Clint Eastwood way


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I went outside (in my shorts!) to feed my wild/tame peacocks before they began to peck on my back door.
> 
> It was so cold, I farted a couple of snowflakes.


check your shorts ! warning ,check your shorts !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It's almost as cold here as Hillary's heart.


All of our troubles with that cow would have never happened if only Ted Kennedy took  that festering bovine home 52 years ago....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Tightrope walking on a windy day?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Tightrope walking on a windy day?


It defiantly not a day to wear a dress....


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Thinking I need new windows....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Thinking I need new windows....


dancers legs ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dancers legs ....


Titty dancer, maybe. Real dancers have some semi-muscular legs on 'em.
I likes 'em both.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Titty dancer, maybe. Real dancers have some semi-muscular legs on 'em.
> I likes 'em both.


always liked titty ever since the first time we met ...


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

What about my windows........horny O'l men.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> What about my windows........horny O'l men.....


yep.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Makes a most excelent stocking stuffers !


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Brings back old memories. A dude I worked with that was closely associated with a certain group bought some Ruski grenades. He had plans of taking a few of 'em up north the coming weekend to pop 'em off. I'd read an article in a SOF mag (been 40 years ago so I don't remember for sure) that showed the codes the Russians used on their fuses. There were three circles and depending on whether they were colored in and in what order, it showed ya the delay times. Turns out his was a no delay fuse. They made 'em for booby traps or for leaving behind in hopes the enemy would pick 'em up and use 'em. Man's face turned white.
Pays to know your ordinance.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Gotta go plow out my oldies. Be back.


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2022)

29 degrees at 3:43 and now it's going to turn around and go the other way.


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2022)

Going to window shop on the net.   Happy Christmas Eve.  Stay warm.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Got the meatballs done before I went plowing, and got the dumplings in the pot. Less than twenty minutes and I'll be able to goof off the rest of the evening. Goofing off is what I do best.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Good Night My Friends parting is such sweet sorrow
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Back atcha, Bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

My Cowboys beat the Eagles Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

It is 16 degrees partly sunny mostly coldly......


RosterMan said:


> Good Night My Friends parting is such sweet sorrow
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


Merry Christmas ! Good Night.


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

too cold for me to think about opening any doors around here...I put the heat lamps on the birds and put an oil radiator in the pen along with a bale of hay for earlene...both wells are dripping and I may turn on the irrigation system in the early morning to see an ice show...how do you guys live with this cold...brrr


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> too cold for me to think about opening any doors around here...I put the heat lamps on the birds and put an oil radiator in the pen along with a bale of hay for earlene...both wells are dripping and I may turn on the irrigation system in the early morning to see an ice show...how do you guys live with this cold...brrr


with sensible undergarments.....


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

and looking like a snowman doing it...I lived in bergen county for 17 years way back as a child...I don't recall cold being this cold...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> and looking like a snowman doing it...I lived in bergen county for 17 years way back as a child...I don't recall cold being this cold...


I was always a bear in the cold .since menopause i get cold like my ex wife....


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Good night... Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

Good night Islanders May visions of sugarplums dance in your heads.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t know that it needed to be stored refrigerate. Mine isn’t just made clones so maybe I better put it in there before it goes bad. It probably 6 mos old…


I wonder what the hell they are talking about...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Makes a most excelent stocking stuffers !



Totally off-the-wall trivia:

The Germans had colored beads on the bottoms of their potato-masher grenades.  The colors indicated the time delays.  But there was one kind that was never uncrated and used.

White bead. <-- That indicated an _instant_ fuse. The crates were left when they had to retreat... so the partisans, etc. would find and use them.  

The information regarding these grenades did not get around very well at all, so they were very effective cost-wise.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Brings back old memories. A dude I worked with that was closely associated with a certain group bought some Ruski grenades. He had plans of taking a few of 'em up north the coming weekend to pop 'em off. I'd read an article in a SOF mag (been 40 years ago so I don't remember for sure) that showed the codes the Russians used on their fuses. There were three circles and depending on whether they were colored in and in what order, it showed ya the delay times. Turns out his was a no delay fuse. They made 'em for booby traps or for leaving behind in hopes the enemy would pick 'em up and use 'em. Man's face turned white.
> Pays to know your ordinance.


Yikes!  See my post above.  The Krauts did the same thing...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good night Islanders May visions of sugarplums dance in your heads.



better sugar plums in your head as opposed in your drawers .....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I was always a bear in the cold .since menopause i get cold like my ex wife....


I thought my racoon problem was bad...


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

Re:  Sneaky grenades...

Now that brings us to the S.E. Asia Games... We would leave cases of .45 ammo to be acquired by the VC.  The VC had tommy guns (largely with the rear stock removed -- made it easy to conceal.)

The .45's were high explosive.  Pull the trigger, and the bolt would go through the shooter.

VC cut-downs looked like the magazine-less one in the middle in this hokey picture.


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2022)

22F Clear.  Going to have Fresh Toast this morn.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Reminds me of someone,
Just started with the Christmas pipe and  cant remember who...


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2022)

If it was raining outside, it would turn to snow in GA.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Its 16 deg and mostly cloudy!


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Morning Misfits....26 degree's outside....feels like a heat wave after what we just went through.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

ness said:


> 22F Clear.  Going to have Fresh Toast this morn.


Fresh or French toast


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

25 degrees here.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Damn....warmer here than Dallas???


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

We will reach 46 today. 1st day above freezing in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

gee joe, looks like my place when both of the boys are inside...I stopped vacuuming the floor when the cleaning gal told me she was coming over tomorrow...Ivan likes to drag all his toys out of the pen every night, pieces of bone and his binky are everywhere...Ivan's legs and feet look too big for the little fella...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

17 here with a breeze. Got the goodies ready to drag over to my brother's place for the Christmas get together. Gonna be a mellow day, just the way I like it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2022)

Good morning 

bad accident a mile from town , head on , one dead….
fn bummer


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

I hope my merry little band of misfits stays safe this holiday season.
I've laughed with ya, I've cried with ya, butted heads with a few of ya, but always loved all of ya.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Scissor duty over....time for football.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm watching the Miami and Green Bay game.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

got the cleaning ladies coming over in the morning, gotta do a pre-clean before they show up...the place looks pretty sorry, dogs have bombed the floors with hair, pieces of bone, and Ivan's binky...the dust is just out of control...
Earlene was thrilled to have her own heater last night...she actually came running to me with what appeared to be a grin thanking me for the hay and the warmth I provided...got the heat lamp on for the chickens but they seem to like roosting outside...go figure...
life is good down here in the swamps...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Finally everyone has gone home and it’s just me and the old man getting ready to fire up a second Marley. My little brother came up from Georgia with his new puppy Kaylee. He’s staying with momma who also has a little dog much older and a very spoiled who doesn’t like my brothers dogs puppy energy. My momma too I could tell was on her last nerve (which doesn’t take much nowadaze) because of it. She was in a grouchy mood and complained about everything…. My puppy Maryjane is the same age as Kaylee with the same energy so they ran and played all afternoon in my backyard. I’m glad to finally have some quiet time and a buzz. Hope everyone’s day was good


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Pute I'm watching your Broncos play the Rams.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

I find Christmas to be very stressful myself


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

I have a house full of females


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

plants are done for the day, the boys have eaten, and my grandson is on his way over...a little football and some snocaine...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

boo said:


> plants are done for the day, the boys have eaten, and my grandson is on his way over...a little football and some snocaine...


Nice To Hear'
Important to have Loved Ones in your life


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm guessing Pute is not happy with his Broncos right now. Baker Mayfield is putting the hurt on them.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

I got my boys but having my grandson over is a big plus...visited neighbors today, nice to see them...avoided the asss holes...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Stocking Stuffer


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

Back from Christmas dinner. I'm so full I could burst. Good food, good company, and lots of fun watching the kids play. My 42 year old nephew is a kid at heart and had a riot playing with the little ones. Good times had by all.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Reibsi (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone...It`s been awhile and i`m so happy that this fucked up year is almost behind us....My ribs healed up but one is still making a snapping noise when i get out of bed. My leg is not good  and i think it will be like this for the rest of my days. Not sure if there`s a demon following me around but in late August i hit a deer doing 140 klicks on my DR. I tried to avoid it but I ran over it`s back legs and the bike went slightly sideways but corrected itself. 
  I went back to check up on the Deer as i was sure i had broke both of it`s back legs but their was.no Deer to be found anywhere. 
  About 2 weeks ago my Son had his day in Court and after the judge ripped the R.C.M.P. and the Crown Prosecutor a new one and all charges were dropped.
 Their main Witness refused to testify, the search warrant  was bad and the other informant lied and said he was there within a week of seeing the evidence when in real fact is was over a month....the Lawyer was not cheap but well worth the price..
So now he`s back home for Christmas and no worse for ware...hope your all enjoying your Christmas and take care n stay safe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

Glad to hear that things are going the right direction for ya and happy to see ya back. Don't stay a stranger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Welcome back brother.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

it's nice to see your name on the board brother ribs, been missing you not posting...come back when you have the time and join us for some banter...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2022)

I've had to turn the volume up on the TV twice 'cause the Old Hen is snoring so loud. Guess it's about time for me to try and join her. See you kind people in the morning.

Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2022)

@Reibsi  great to see ya Brother

all the best


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2022)

Morning more coffee needed.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

Reibsi....good to see you.  Hope you stick around.... nothing but fun and games here.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning more coffee needed.


I will join you Ness.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Reibsi....good to see you.  Hope you stick around.... nothing but fun and games here.


Until you shot your eye out


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

Time to go out and brave the chilly weather we've got...y'all can keep this stuff, this is florida, we do sunshine and warm...dunno how folks tolerate it...the boys seem to enjoy the cold air, Dutch is acting the fool which warms my heart...he seldom acts like a puppy but the cold sure has done it for him...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

boo said:


> Time to go out and brave the chilly weather we've got...y'all can keep this stuff, this is florida, we do sunshine and warm...dunno how folks tolerate it...the boys seem to enjoy the cold air, Dutch is acting the fool which warms my heart...he seldom acts like a puppy but the cold sure has done it for him...


My BB loves the cold weather too. Brings out the puppy in her   Wish it did the same for me


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My BB loves the cold weather too. Brings out the puppy in her   Wish it did the same for me


yeah I hear ya...bundled up and heading out back to the shop...lucky I have warm weather gear for days such as this...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

Wake up.


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

Those lips appear that they were designed for more than kissing…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

Brother Pute. Your boys are already making some changes.


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2022)

Just kicking back enjoying my pipe and watching the news.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother Pute. Your boys are already making some changes.
> 
> View attachment 316018
> ing


I also heard rumors they are changing name to The Mares


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I also heard rumors they are changing name to The Mares


that's because the Phillies name is already being used...


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

Nightmare on elm street. ^^^ Good bye ....I hope the door hits you in the azz.  Russel Wilson should be next.  Fk em.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

He is known as NaNathinel CAN'T Hackett in these parts.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

This wilson is better than the one we got.....


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

pute said:


> This wilson is better than the one we got.....


now that's funny...


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

Me, too. Gotta rest up for beer day tomorrow. I should practice, but I don't drink at home.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2022)

steak and bean burritos are good anytime of the day or night


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a house full of females


the food is going to be good !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315970


Is that a "Soft tail"?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315975


she makes me want to slow dance


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Reibsi....good to see you.  Hope you stick around.... nothing but fun and games here.


you forgot bingo...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wake up.
> View attachment 316000
> View attachment 316001


Im up


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2022)

Gooode morning! Cool, wet, and windy here, but no longer freezing and most of the snow and ice is gone in the city.

We have been without internet or phone since before Christmas and finally got a repairman to swing by yesterday afternoon. As simple as a loose wire, but getting a repairman was a problem.

A bizarre month, starting with an tenant’s furnace failing, followed by our microwave, which we had to replace.

We also lost power from trees falling on power lines during the up to 55 mph gusts and 20F temperature, so I fired up the generator to keep the furnace going, but alas when the power came back on, the furnace would no longer run and it took three days to get a repairman out, during which time the kitchen hot water froze, despite being turned off and the faucets open. Should have left them dribbling……

I picked up four radiant heaters to keep us and the water from freezing and the loss of power revealed that my computer battery backup needs new batteries not readily available, so I picked up a new battery backup unit.

All fixed and operating, as well as a good reminder of how much we have come to rely on things like microwaves, internet, power, hot water, and rapid response from the repair folks, making their loss particularly disruptive.

A first world problem…………………………. Hugz all around! 


Passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wait  Where's Joe ?
> He is never late.
> View attachment 315786


Goin thru what I missed when. I put on a work/hanging out shirt  all i do to see if i am putting it on the right way is look at the front .there is no mistaken the front of a lot of my shirt.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits 29F this morning.  Not as cold as yesterday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning! Cool, wet, and windy here, but no longer freezing and most of the snow and ice is gone in the city.
> 
> We have been without internet or phone since before Christmas and finally got a repairman to swing by yesterday afternoon. As simple as a loose wire, but getting a repairman was a problem.
> 
> ...


Good morning GW. Wow you’re right about us relying on the little things in life. Losing your furnace for three days I’m sure was unpleasant  glad to hear things are up and running again.
hope your week continues to get better


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

Glad things are back to normal at your place GW.  Was thinking the other day on how to be more self dependent and not rely on the outside world..... easier said than done.  

Major wind event here today.  Wind gusts up to 80 mph according to the weather later today.  Snow tomorrow......

I need to get outside and wash pots today if I can.   Wind is bringing warmer temps then turning cold again.  Winter in Colorado.

More coffee.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW. Wow you’re right about us relying on the little things in life. Losing your furnace for three days I’m sure was unpleasant  glad to hear things are up and running again.
> hope your week continues to get better
> View attachment 316042


Good morning SG!  Thanks, me too!  


pute said:


> Glad things are back to normal at your place GW.  Was thinking the other day on how to be more self dependent and not rely on the outside world..... easier said than done.
> 
> Major wind event here today.  Wind gusts up to 80 mph according to the weather later today.  Snow tomorrow......
> 
> ...


Whoa!  Hard on the old growth, which is taking a beating here at 55 mph.......................


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

23 and calm here. The sun really wants to peek out but then changes its mind.
Old Hen was kind enough to share her cold with me. What fun.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 23 and calm here. The sun really wants to peek out but then changes its mind.
> Old Hen was kind enough to share her cold with me. What fun.


Cold or the vid


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

I will have a fur burger, order of thighs and a hot jack bend over.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Cold or the vid


Just an old fashioned cold. It's perched in my chest and throat for now. Old Hen could sing base for the Oakridge Boys.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie sure hope u and wife get better soon.  I like using Vicks when I get a chest cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Made yall old farts look.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Made yall old farts look.


I trusted you .."You fooled me ,just when I needed you most"
So upset i started to write a song , a sad song


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Dont cry Bro. Hippie made me do it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont cry Bro. Hippie made me do it.


OK better now


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Okay cry baby Joe. Here.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay cry baby Joe. Here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316066
> View attachment 316068


Wow! I need to invite these girls to coffee in the AM when Im alone ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Smoke this..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke this..
> 
> View attachment 316069


give me 5 minute so I can pack some food to go...


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smoke this..
> 
> View attachment 316069


Hope that flight isn't coming out of Denver.....It will either be late or canceled.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

Well boys & girls, you're old buddy Hippie pulled the sissy switch and wussed out on beer day. Had full intentions of going, but I had to ask myself and the wife if I'd/she'd rather go and have a few or stay home and snuggle in bed. The bed won. I *hate* when I make responsible adult decisions. 'Taint like me.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well boys & girls, you're old buddy Hippie pulled the sissy switch and wussed out on beer day. Had full intentions of going, but I had to ask myself and the wife if I'd/she'd rather go and have a few or stay home and snuggle in bed. The bed won. I *hate* when I make responsible adult decisions. 'Taint like me.


You made the right decision. ....


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well boys & girls, you're old buddy Hippie pulled the sissy switch and wussed out on beer day. Had full intentions of going, but I had to ask myself and the wife if I'd/she'd rather go and have a few or stay home and snuggle in bed. The bed won. I *hate* when I make responsible adult decisions. 'Taint like me.


Smart move Hippie....can I bring you some beer in bed..... don't forget to whistle while you work.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Smart move Hippie....can I bring you some beer in bed..... don't forget to whistle while you work.


a  good decision


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

Me, too. Good night Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!

Cool and wet starting at 43F, but the high winds settled down. We lost power again from tree limbs breaking transmission lines, but it only lasted an hour or so.

Alas there are still 10's of thousands still without power from the weather and someone damaged four sub stations in WA WA, as an act of domestic terrorisim.

Hugz all around!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

Good morning 

the power in my brain is just about zero but i think this italian coffee will spark things right up


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Im here at my office.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im here at my office.





did you get your coffee yet?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

Morning Misfits.  

Lots are still suffering from the monster storm that just affected the whole country.... healing vibes sent.  Another storm moving through here again...... another to follow right behind. 

I am having my coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Big i had my secretary get it for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

dont you have some dictation for her this morning?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Why yes i do. The things i have to do for this job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Even our cops have to drink to deal with this crap.  
A Dallas police officer was arrested early Sunday morning on a charge of driving while intoxicated, according to the department.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I will have a fur burger, order of thighs and a hot jack bend over.


Like that too is it ok for breakfast?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did you get your coffee yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She could stick her little finger in my cup to make it sweet ,she is that sweet ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

Old Hen is feeling better today, so I'm looking forward to feeling better tomorrow. She went to Wallyworld yesterday to pick up a bag of Ricola cough drops. The shelves were bare, so she grabbed a bag of generic ones. Looks like everybody in River City is sick with this crud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

I told her if she didn't act right i would give her a wedgie. She said she had been a bad girl and would do it herself.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen is feeling better today, so I'm looking forward to feeling better tomorrow. She went to Wallyworld yesterday to pick up a bag of Ricola cough drops. The shelves were bare, so she grabbed a bag of generic ones. Looks like everybody in River City is sick with this crud.


I like the Ricola's song!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I told her if she didn't act right i would give her a wedgie. She said she had been a bad girl and would do it herself.
> 
> View attachment 316132


Oh....The desert table !
Scary part is the hardwood floor when I faint....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Had to copy and paste this.    

I got pulled over on the way back home from grabbing McDonald’s with my niece. I was going 12 mph over the speed limit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As the officer started walking up to my car, I rolled all of my windows down. My adorable and apparently INCREDIBLY smart 7 year old niece started screaming from the backseat “It’s coming out! I can’t hold it any longer! It’s almost here!!!” Now the trooper is HEARING her scream this and he leans in the window and asks her “What’s going on here???” She looks him DEAD IN THE FACE and says “I’ve got pooop coming outta my butt!!” He started laughing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was shocked and embarrassed! He asked how far I had to go, which was about 3 miles home. He told me to drive safe and get Miss Pupu Butt home to do her business. He could NOT stop laughing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as we pulled away I asked “What was that about???”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My niece smirked and said “I saw it on YouTube but I didn’t think it would work.” I said “So, you’re not pooping?” She said nope and you're not in trouble either. This lil girl is my hero!!!
Credit: Shalonda Lewis


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I told her if she didn't act right i would give her a wedgie. She said she had been a bad girl and would do it herself.
> 
> View attachment 316132


Pretty, well built, nice legs, and toes I'd suck on 'til they pruned.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I got pulled over on the way back home from grabbing McDonald’s with my niece. I was going 12 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genius ,not the same thinking it takes to go to the moon ,but still!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had to copy and paste this.
> 
> I got pulled over on the way back home from grabbing McDonald’s with my niece. I was going 12 mph over the speed limit.
> 
> ...


Old Hen got pulled over doing ten over on the way to the mall. When the cop got up to her window, the Pullet who was around six at the time burst into tears and crying that her mommy was going to jail. The cop took pity on the little girl and told her that her mom wasn't going to jail, then told the Old Hen to slow it down.

As soon as the cop pulled off, the kid looks at my wife and says, "How did I do?"
Females, no matter what their age, are sneaky and manipulative. God love 'em.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pretty, well built, nice legs, and toes I'd suck on 'til they pruned.


Would like to practice my massage techniques


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

I'd give her a cat bath.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd give her a cat bath.


Really could not write what I would want to say.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2022)

Gooode moirning brothers and sisters. Cool and wet here again starting at 44F.

A nice visit with a blast from the past. Wolfwurx, Inc's customer for the two Mk VA2 full automatic Terpenators that we built dropped by for a visit as they were passing through. Good folk, dabs, and tete a tete.......

An empty calendar this morning, so looking a lot like debauchery..................


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 29, 2022)

Wake up Hopper.  You need more coffee.


----------



## ness (Dec 29, 2022)

Morning Subbie coffee at my house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Your a bad bad girl. Your going to need a spanking.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2022)

Good morning

snow day here , 6-9 inches predicted

but like most 6-9 inch predictions , we will probably get only 3-4 inches


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

Daughters Of Jezebel .....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your a bad bad girl. Your going to need a spanking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316210


ohh noo not a spanking !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> ohh noo not a spanking !


although it is the end of the year and not much time to get the last of the 2022 spankings ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> snow day here , 6-9 inches predicted
> 
> but like most 6-9 inch predictions , we will probably get only 3-4 inches


Big! Thats what I usually say and thats what I usually give ...
Good Morning !


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Snowmageddon here........ weatherman says we got the brunt of the storm.....city is all but shut down.   I will spend the morning digging out.....dog couldn't even get outside to do her business.

Morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Anybody ever do this. I know i did many times.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Snowmageddon here........ weatherman says we got the brunt of the storm.....city is all but shut down.   I will spend the morning digging out.....dog couldn't even get outside to do her business.
> 
> Morning.





WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever do this. I know i did many times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316211


I remember going to Cupsog beach with my folks and my Fathers F100 4wd .He had boxes on either side and a wooden ladder rack.
Sat my ass on the box and rodes a hour each way and just held on


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever do this. I know i did many times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316211







yep

and some of this too


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

Dear Ann Landers,
I don't know who to turn to.
Im devastated, I think my wife is having an affair.
I have noticed she is changing .Keeps getting phone calls and leaves the room.
I ask her who calls and I get answers that dont seem right.
She started going out a couple of nights a week and coming home late .
Im besides myself.
I ask her who she went out with and she says the girls but Im not sure.
I am about to burst so I felt the need to find out.
Shaking ,not wanting to know the truth ,I hid in the garage and wanted to spy on who was taking her home.
I then noticed a little oil leaking out of my new Sportster and wondered if I need to bring it to the dealer or is it something a half way decent mechanic can do 
thank you 
ed


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Time to go outside and face the day....if you don't hear from me in a couple of days ...check out a snow drift.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Time to go outside and face the day....if you don't hear from me in a couple of days ...chech out a snow drift.


wear your red hat!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

Want to do this.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

I wasn't hungry 'til I watched that. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

47 degrees here. Friggin' heat wave compared to last week. No snow for the perceivable future. Doesn't break my heart a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Our hi today is 71. From fking feezing to 71. Unreal.
*Anyway,,, I took my lemon and peppers out of the storage room yesterday. I was fking shocked. My lemon tree/bushes were full of blooms and pepper plants full of peppers. That fking 2x4 Led fixture that's for commercial buildings is badass. I couldn't believe it. I mean its not even for growing. All i did was take the plastic lens of the fixture. It has led strips not tubes. The damn thing is bright as hell but i never figured it would do anything more then keep them alive through the cold weather. It was only about a foot off the canopy. All my other plants were doing great too*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your a bad bad girl. Your going to need a spanking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 316235


I am available


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Look,,its Pute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 29, 2022)

Hey y’all. Missed a few joint breaks lately. Woke up super early yesterday with the headache from hell. Figured it was from going to bed the night before with too many things weighing on my mind. Now I’m thinking it was a touch of the flu as today is the second day I laid around not feeling good. Seem to be feeling better now well good enough for a smoke break anyway. Hopefully tomorrow will be getting back to normal…Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey y’all. Missed a few joint breaks lately. Woke up super early yesterday with the headache from hell. Figured it was from going to bed the night before with too many things weighing on my mind. Now I’m thinking it was a touch of the flu as today is the second day I laid around not feeling good. Seem to be feeling better now well good enough for a smoke break anyway. Hopefully tomorrow will be getting back to normal…Hope everyone had a good day.


Take two aspirins a 1/2 a Marley and some soup and call me in the morning .... Feel better ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Take two aspirins a 1/2 a Marley and some soup and call me in the morning .... Feel better ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

Looks like everybody's getting/had the crud lately. The Old Hen and I are feeling better, but she still sounds like Barry White when she talks. All I got out of it was a cough and a drippy nose.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like everybody's getting/had the crud lately. The Old Hen and I are feeling better, but she still sounds like Barry White when she talks. All I got out of it was a cough and a drippy nose.


better to sound like Barry White than look like Barry White ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

The Wine Tester​In an alcohol factory the regular taster died and the director started looking for a new one to hire. A drunkard with ragged, dirty look came to apply for the position. The director of the factory wondered how to send him away. They tested him. They gave him a glass with a drink. He tried it and said, "It's red wine, a muscat, three years old, grown on a north slope, matured in steel containers." "That's correct", said the boss. Another glass. "It's red wine, cabernet, eight years old, a south-western slope, oak barrels." "Correct." A third glass. ''It's champagne, high grade and exclusive'' calmly said the drunk. The director was astonished. He winked at his secretary to suggest something. She brought in a glass of her urine. The alcoholic tried it. "It's a blonde, 26 years old, pregnant in the third month. And if you don't give me the job, I'll let everyone know that you're the father!"


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316265


Yo' mama's so fat, when she sits down, her ass be in two different zip codes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

I think one more good night's sleep will fix me up, so I'm out. You kids play nice and keep the boat on an even keel. See ya's in the morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning. I drank my banana tea last night. I'm still sleepy.


----------



## Flower (Dec 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever do this. I know i did many times.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316211


Absolutely.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2022)

Jo mamma!

Another cool wet breezy day, starting at 49F.

Alas, Melissa, our 13-year-old grimalkin, puked on my keyboard, phone, and paperwork on my desk. Fortunately the paperwork wasn't critical, and my phone was in its protective case, but it wiped out my discontinued Model 4000, V 1.0 ergonomic keyboard. I had a newer Microsoft ergonomic keyboard as a spare, but the upper keys are laid out slightly differently, causing me some miss strokes unless I look.

I found a newish used one online and it is enroute. The good news is that you can still read all the keys on it, where all of the commonly used ones on my old one were long ago worn away.

Hugz all around!


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning Misfits puff puff pass left.  Hug back at ya Graywolf.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Jo mamma!
> 
> Another cool wet breezy day, starting at 49F.
> 
> ...


Good Morning GW. My cat did exactly that on my keayboard before. What a site first thing in the morning. I ended up with a new keyboard as well. Sorry this happened and hope your cat is better now.  
I am feeling much better now after three days but Mr Sub is feeling it this morning so hopefully he will feel better soon too…

ordered a new timer for the banana TK tent as the lights cut off yesterday when they were suppose to be on their on cycle. I cut the 24/7 lights on till the new one comes in. plan to put both tents into flower as soon as the new timer arrives so I can have more trust in it hopefully.

hope everyone out there is enjoying their last day of the year and plans to ring in the new year in their own special way including sleeping thru it like me.
happy new year everyone.


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2022)

Glad you're feeling better Subbie.  Happy New Year back at ya. Puff puff pass left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Glad you're feeling better Subbie.  Happy New Year back at ya. Puff puff pass left.


good morning Ness,  I hope that everything is thawed out at your place and you can prepare before the next freeze. We use to have to wrap all exposed pipes and put a lightbulb on our water pump to keep the tiny pressure hose from freezing up. Also left the water dripping in the house on freezing nights. 
Do you have new year plans to stay up and ring in 2023?


----------



## Witchking (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning folks,

Man I had some weird stomach issue going on yesterday. Seem to be feeling better today. However my Son is sick again!! Im not sure where he picked it up from, we haven't hardly been around anyone over the last week..Certainly not anyone that seemed sick. ***..He had a fever up till last night and has a terrible Croopy cough. Ugh..poor kid, him and I JUST got over being sick..


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning SubG I'm going to try and hook up to Skype and call my daughter and watch the ball come down in New York together with the grandchildren.  My daughter and family all ways watch the ball come down.  And I want Chinese food.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning SubG I'm going to try and hook up to Skype and call my daughter and watch the ball come down in New York together with the grandchildren.  My daughter and family all ways watch the ball come down.  And I want Chinese food.


That sounds fun. I use to Skype with my family when I lived out of town. Chinese food is a great idea too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That sounds fun. I use to Skype with my family when I lived out of town. Chinese food is a great idea too.


chinese food scares me, dunno what's in it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> chinese food scares me, dunno what's in it...


That’s the whole adventure in it


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

meow...


----------



## yarddog (Dec 30, 2022)

Just cruising through.     Been wild the last few years.    Lots of work on the house and property.   Not to mention a two year old takes up so much time!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2022)

Must have been a bad night for cats in general. At 0400 the Pullet came in the bedroom and told her still sleeping mother that something was wrong with the kitten she'd brought in from the barn. I was still awake, so I checked it out. Kitten was on its way out. Made it as comfortable as I could, got the carpet cleaner from the basement, and cleaned up a couple of spots where its bowels had let loose.
Old Hen and Pullet were both on the edge of tears. I reminded them of just how many kittens they'd both saved this year alone, and how many they'd found happy homes for. Out of the dozen or more, they were lucky that they only lost one. Seemed to make 'em feel a little better, but I know they're still sad.

Life goes on.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2022)

yarddog said:


> Just cruising through.     Been wild the last few years.    Lots of work on the house and property.   Not to mention a two year old takes up so much time!!


Good to see ya, YD! Keeping up with that baby will keep ya in shape for sure.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits puff puff pass left.  Hug back at ya Graywolf.












SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW. My cat did exactly that on my keayboard before. What a site first thing in the morning. I ended up with a new keyboard as well. Sorry this happened and hope your cat is better now.
> I am feeling much better now after three days but Mr Sub is feeling it this morning so hopefully he will feel better soon too…
> 
> ordered a new timer for the banana TK tent as the lights cut off yesterday when they were suppose to be on their on cycle. I cut the 24/7 lights on till the new one comes in. plan to put both tents into flower as soon as the new timer arrives so I can have more trust in it hopefully.
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

She keeps staring at me. How rude.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

Not to be bragging,, but me and the Wife have enough money to live pretty comfortably the rest of the year.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 30, 2022)

Hopper,

She looks like a perfect candidate for a spanking! Administered by yours truly of course..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

She how she stares.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

I too can make it to the end of the year with my finances as long as I don't buy another car or have to fix another broken dog...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I too can make it to the end of the year with my finances as long as I don't buy another car or have to fix another broken dog...


Please hold off on any more broken dogs boo…


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

Subbie, I couldn’t handle another broken dog emotionally. Worrying about young Ivan has made me somewhat of a wreck over the holidays. Driving 160 miles a week to see the doctor is really becoming quite the grind. Ivan loves the attention the nurses give him, I’m jealous


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

I’m glad things are looking up for you both.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amen.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Jo mamma!
> 
> Another cool wet breezy day, starting at 49F.
> 
> ...


In life i have missed stokes but always seemed to make it up in the end


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> meow...


Sorry Boo couldnt help it ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not to be bragging,, but me and the Wife have enough money to live pretty comfortably the rest of the year.


I also dont want to brag also but I got stoned and did my taxes and I am getting $867,000 back !


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Sorry Boo couldnt help it ...



arrggg, my ears, they're maimed for life...Ivan flips out if a dog barks on a movie or tv...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> arrggg, my ears, they're maimed for life...Ivan flips out if a dog barks on a movie or tv...


said I was sorry ..


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

you treat me like a cheap *****...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> you treat me like a cheap *****...


Wasnt intending ! Can you find it in your heart to forgive me ?  lol


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

well I guess...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

Funny fkers.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

Good weed brother


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

New sign at an LGBT friendly bathroom........SIT DOWN SO WE CAN ALL SIT DOWN!!!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

She has Baklava and i think there is enough for you Subie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a secret stash of baklava leftover from Christmas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

Good Morning oh btw


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a secret stash of baklava leftover from Christmas.


tricky girl you...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning oh btw


Good Morning, Happy New year  to you , and yours !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a secret stash of baklava leftover from Christmas.


kills me how she says baklava


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

yarddog said:


> Just cruising through.     Been wild the last few years.    Lots of work on the house and property.   Not to mention a two year old takes up so much time!!



Hi ya yarddog good to see u.  Have a Happy New Year u and your's.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi ya yarddog good to see u.  Have a Happy New Year u and your's.


Happy New Year Sweets ! Hope its so great you have to take naps to make it thru the day !


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning Misfits last day of 2022.  I'll be drinking coffee at 6 pm just to stay up for the ball to fall.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning joeb a nap today might be in order since I'm up at 4:am in the mornings.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 31, 2022)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy new years


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

I am down for a nap

italian coffee and apple pie for breakfast


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

italian coffee apple pie sounds yummy.  Enjoy.   italian coffee is that brewed in a special coffee machine?  Is italian a special make of coffee?  It would be nice to have a different taste in coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

no special machine needed although i like a French press

the italian coffee that we buy is from a family in Bologna that has been making coffee since 1895

it is a medium roast with fruity floral chocolate overtones , smooth


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

tasty


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning.  



bigsur51 said:


> I am down for a nap
> 
> italian coffee and apple pie for breakfast


How exactly do you take a nap and drink coffee at the same time?


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

ness said:


> italian coffee apple pie sounds yummy.  Enjoy.   italian coffee is that brewed in a special coffee machine?  Is italian a special make of coffee?  It would be nice to have a different taste in coffee.


What kind of coffee do u like @ness


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning guys and gals. I hope everyone has a great day. Happy New Years everyone have a safe new year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> How exactly do you take a nap and drink coffee at the same time?


He sleep walks.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He sleep walks.


No wonder he keeps getting Covid


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

If he would stay outta topless bars it would help.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

dudes and dudettes , after 50 + years of enjoying coffee , it is relatively easy to drink a cup of java just before bedtime

then after about an hour , i get up and go into my bedroom and fall asleep…..Swede has no complaints


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

Off to the Salt Mines!

lots of wounded people out there who need some salt poured into those wounds!

besides , i have a house i need to sell so i can buy me a great big boat and sail down the coast of Mexico , take a slow ride through the Panama Canal and come out in the Caribbean !





me and Swede


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> How exactly do you take a nap and drink coffee at the same time?


Defaff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

Got one of those days I'd like to pull the covers over my head and sleep forever, but my favorite restaurant is closing today so the Old Hen and Pullet need feeding. Gonna miss his buffalo burgers. A dispensary from Novi bought the entire corner and are going to bulldoze his business and the two next to him and build a new dispensary to end all dispensaries. Just what Dort Hwy/Saginaw street need. If you took a toke at each one starting at Mt. Morris, you'd never make it half way there, and we're talking only the ones on the right while heading north.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2022)

Cool and wet again here, starting at 43F.

Hugz all around! Wishing everyone a prosperous, healthy, pain-free and joyous 2023!


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Morning guys and gals. I hope everyone has a great day. Happy New Years everyone have a safe new year.


Afternoon VENOM Happy New Year back at ya.  I'll be safe right here at home.  How about you?

Great Value Classic Roast ground coffee medium rich and smooth is what we drink here.  It's high on my list for the best coffee around here.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

I've caught a cold but my New Year will be awesome hardly any pain. So a good day


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

Hope you get to feeling better soon.  I hate being sink over the holidays.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon.  I hate being sink over the holidays.


I hate being sink.lol nothing worse I'm in the beginning stages. So yah for me.lol
I feel like shit!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2022)

They got a TV news guy to read the name of a supposed gay bar owner: 

Hugh Janus! <--TINS.

"Oh!  You guys got me!"


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> lots of wounded people out there who need some salt poured into those wounds!
> 
> ...



Wow Big ! You look different! a haircut maybe?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I hate being sink.lol nothing worse I'm in the beginning stages. So yah for me.lol
> I feel like shit!


Try getting a high colonic ,it might not help ,but you wouldn't care ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

My girls are starting to look at the cats and dogs with a hungry look. Guess I better feed 'em. Be back soon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Try getting a high colonic ,it might not help ,but you wouldn't care ....


I don’t know about that…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

Roses are red
and violets are blue
Got a package today
and it came from Boo!

I had places to be,
and things to do.
If I opened it then,
nothing is what i would do!

So many seeds I saw,
And four cute bags.
I loaded my pipe,
put a lighter to it then.

I took one hit, 
and another to start .
Almost swallowed my tongue!
felt a stirring in my heart .

It was then ,
and then I knew
Im smoking exceptional weed 
from my Brother Boo...  

Thank you Brother Boo !
Your package came today, 
on a most, exceptional day.
It really really  meant, a lot ,
and I thank you ,from my heart ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Roses are red
> and violets are blue
> Got a package today
> and it came from Boo!
> ...


I only got coal But it was still soft and smelled a lot
Maybe in a few thousand years it will be coal LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Roses are red
> and violets are blue
> Got a package today
> and it came from Boo!
> ...


The road to Perdition is a pernicious highway


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The road to Perdition is a pernicious highway


Right now i am concerned about keeping my oxygen levels up!


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

that's just too funny joe, I was beginning to wonder where the package was because every other one was accounted for...hope you enjoy and thanks for the ditty...I'm a bit partial to the GB myself...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> that's just too funny joe, I was beginning to wonder where the package was because every other one was accounted for...hope you enjoy and thanks for the ditty...I'm a bit partial to the GB myself...


Already enjoying Brother! !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> that's just too funny joe, I was beginning to wonder where the package was because every other one was accounted for...hope you enjoy and thanks for the ditty...I'm a bit partial to the GB myself...


It really came four days ago it just took me that long to write it ! kept forgetting what I was writing about ! lol


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

I forgot to send the gummies, I noticed them on the counter earlier in the week...I just ate yours for my new years buzz and should be out way before the even think about dropping the ball...thank you for the buzz...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I forgot to send the gummies, I noticed them on the counter earlier in the week...I just ate yours for my new years buzz and should be out way before the even think about dropping the ball...thank you for the buzz...


I think the whole group is at an altitude tonight !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

and I'm proud to be responsible for a part of it...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> and I'm proud to be responsible for a part of it...


I can attest to that ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

Did you make your gummies?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



How did they edit out that Chevy with a tow strap pulling it?


----------



## Witchking (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Years Eve Folks. Looking forward to 2023. Get us out of this crazy year.


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How did they edit out that Chevy with a tow strap pulling it?


there's on in every crowd...it never happened silly rabbit...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> that's just too funny joe, I was beginning to wonder where the package was because every other one was accounted for...hope you enjoy and thanks for the ditty...I'm a bit partial to the GB myself...


GB


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It really came four days ago it just took me that long to write it ! kept forgetting what I was writing about ! lol


That GB be creaping on u.lol


----------



## stain (Dec 31, 2022)

I know that I'm not to only one glad this year is over with. Lets pray that next year will be better than this one...

Se ya'll next year.


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

it's bedtime for me and the boys, happy new year folks, be safe tonight...I'm gonna blissfully slip away...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> it's bedtime for me and the boys, happy new year folks, be safe tonight...I'm gonna blissfully slip away...


Night @boo Night Ivan be good for dad


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> it's bedtime for me and the boys, happy new year folks, be safe tonight...I'm gonna blissfully slip away...


me too good night Brother ! and all else the same and Happy Happy see your fine selves next year!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year, brothers & sisters! I can't think of a better bunch of skallywags that I'd rather be marooned with. May '23 find you happy, healthy, and high.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> that's just too funny joe, I was beginning to wonder where the package was because every other one was accounted for...hope you enjoy and thanks for the ditty...I'm a bit partial to the GB myself...


You, brother, are one of a kind.  You remind me of Starkey.  Hard as dried leather on the outside, but straight-arrow and good on the inside.


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning Misfits time for Wake and Bake 1st of the new year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits time for Wake and Bake 1st of the new year.


Good morning Ness and happy New Year. I am joining you for the first wake and bake


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you make your gummies?


Not sure if he did ,I made a lasagna..


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

ness said:


> Morning Misfits time for Wake and Bake 1st of the new year.


Morning Sweet Lady im firing up now!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

GOOD morning misfits and Happy Happy New Year!  Got my black eyed peas soaking for good luck. Hope everyone has a pleasant day


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> GOOD morning misfits and Happy Happy New Year!  Got my black eyed peas soaking for good luck. Hope everyone has a pleasant day
> View attachment 316409


I always thought is was just a band..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

I was asleep by 10pm. Happy New Year brothers and sisters. This is going to be a good year. Know why? Because I'm awake.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I was asleep by 10pm. Happy New Year brothers and sisters. This is going to be a good year. Know why? Because I'm awake.


AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

I know right.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

Enjoy them peas SG

i am glad someone likes them

moar coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> How did they edit out that Chevy with a tow strap pulling it?


Photochop


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

moar apple pie!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Photochop





Unavailable
This video can't be embedded because it may contain content owned by someone else.
Watch on Facebook · Learn


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> Unavailable
> This video can't be embedded because it may contain content owned by someone else.
> Watch on Facebook · Learn


Wow how did you do that
The truck I was trying to post was a Chevy LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> How did they edit out that Chevy with a tow strap pulling it?


They didn't have to, it was too cold for them to start..........................


ness said:


> Morning Misfits time for Wake and Bake 1st of the new year.





SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Ness and happy New Year. I am joining you for the first wake and bake





joeb631a said:


> Morning Sweet Lady im firing up now!


Gooode idea Ness and SG!  Clever boy recognizing that Joe!














Gooode morning and a prosperous, healthy, painless, and joyous 2023 to you all!  Let's start 2023 on an upbeat note, by hugging and kissing the person or puppy that you slept with, or anyone else handy that looks good.

A gorgeous mostly cloudy new day here, starting at 34F and 2 mph breeze.  Hopefully Miss Layla will find more players in the park this morning..............

Lot's of close (loud) fireworks last night starting around 10:45PM and ending shortly after midnight.  I normally sleep through them and have never been an issue with Miss Layla, but they were across the street in the park, so were really loud and she came and woke me up for protection.  I hugged and petted her until the noise abated and she calmed down, but that was my deep sleep portion of the night, so I'm dragging some this morning.  

Looks like I may have to start sedating her on loud holidays to lessen her stress.  Too bad, as the park is actually closed during that time frame and fireworks are illegal in Portland, et al, but nothing is enforced.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They didn't have to, it was too cold for them to start..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got sedated last night ! Went to bed by 11 ,my Honey goes to bed a little after 12 and kinda wakes me up and She said I said "Happy Birthday"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> Enjoy them peas SG
> 
> i am glad someone likes them
> 
> moar coffee


I reserved some baklava held back till today to wash them peas down with.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I reserved some baklava held back till today to wash them peas down with.


smart cookie you..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

My Chevy Avalanche 2500 has 337,000 miles on it and still running strong. I change the oil every time it looks just a little dark. Keeps my engine clean and running smoothly. It has a 496 and I use 15W40 diesel oil. Have been for yrs. I took the catalytic converters off . No more smothering my engine. Put a 411 rear end in it too. HD tune up and she runs fast and strong. It will be the last truck I own. Motor goes down I will drop another one in it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Boo says no need for the dually when there is no snow on road


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> My Chevy Avalanche 2500 has 337,000 miles on it and still running strong. I change the oil every time it looks just a little dark. Keeps my engine clean and running smoothly. It has a 496 and I use 15W40 diesel oil. Have been for yrs. I took the catalytic converters off . No more smothering my engine. Put a 411 rear end in it too. HD tune up and she runs fast and strong. It will be the last truck I own. Motor goes down I will drop another one in it.


You have a highly Modded engine ?
Not just because you are a Mod I hope LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 316426
> 
> Boo says no need for the dually when there is no snow on road


You must have legs of steel to do that ! and I noticed you got a hair cut....


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> You must have legs of steel to do that ! and I noticed you got a hair cut....


And that's uphill


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> You have a highly Modded engine ?
> Not just because you are a Mod I hope LOL


Nah it's just a 8.1 Vortec with an HD tune up. Had the 411 rear end put in about 5 yrs ago.
Although it is the biggest engine Chevy made. They don't make it anymore. If I have to replace it I have a place that has some with 75 to 100,000 miles on them. That means broke in for that engine.  3 yr warranty. Will deliver to my mechanic. In total it will cost me a little over 5 grand to replace and be back on the road.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Nah it's just a 8.1 Vortec with an HD tune up. Had the 411 rear end put in about 5 yrs ago.
> Although it is the biggest engine Chevy made. They don't make it anymore. If I have to replace it I have a place that has some with 75 to 100,000 miles on them. That means broke in for that engine.  3 yr warranty. Will deliver to my mechanic. In total it will cost me a little over 5 grand to replace and be back on the road.


Oh you have a diesel engine there?
I thought you were running a high compression jobber
They use Diesel oil like yours in gas motors too


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Oh you have a diesel engine there?
> I thought you were running a high compression jobber
> They use Diesel oil like yours in gas motors too


No. The 496 /8.1 is a gasoline engine. You can use diesel oil in gasoline engines as long as your have no Converters. The diesel oil is great for high compression and high tork engines. That engine does not red line at 5000 rpms. It's a great engine. Mine also has the pulling package. I can pull some pretty heavy loads.
It was made to hang in there with the Duramax Diesel Engine.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

I've got a 502 chevy moton in my 55 pick up...very different motors but many of the same parts...heading out to labor at the office...I bring the boys and lock the gate...a lot of undesirables in the hood and Dutch keeps the curious away...one look at him and they run...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> And that's uphill


Watta     Maaann!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> No. The 496 /8.1 is a gasoline engine. You can use diesel oil in gasoline engines as long as your have no Converters. The diesel oil is great for high compression and high tork engines. That engine does not red line at 5000 rpms. It's a great engine. Mine also has the pulling package. I can pull some pretty heavy loads.
> It was made to hang in there with the Duramax Diesel Engine.


Wow Im confused ,Are you saying you put diesel fuel in a gas engine? Are we talking lubrication of the salubrious type?
I started at 8 and currently in a holding pattern over Islip airport.


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

That's one thing I feel with my Buddy dogs is safe.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> No. The 496 /8.1 is a gasoline engine. You can use diesel oil in gasoline engines as long as your have no Converters. The diesel oil is great for high compression and high tork engines. That engine does not red line at 5000 rpms. It's a great engine. Mine also has the pulling package. I can pull some pretty heavy loads.
> It was made to hang in there with the Duramax Diesel Engine.


" Mine also has the pulling package. I can pull some pretty heavy loads". 
Same for me, till I got older.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2023)

Afternoon Islanders. Another dull and dreary day here in the mitten. 37 degrees; not bad for the time of year.

Glad to see everybody survived the new year safe and sound.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Wow Im confused ,Are you saying you put diesel fuel in a gas engine? Are we talking lubrication of the salubrious type?
> I started at 8 and currently in a holding pattern over Islip airport.


No ya fking stoner. Diesel Oil.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> No ya fking stoner. Diesel Oil.


Im dealin with stoners ! I thought that but Im stoned and Im dealin with stoners!
and with the lubrication of the salubrious type was at least a clue I was in the right direction


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

What a snoze


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

Roster when he was just a baby.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster when he was just a baby.


Easy
Like I have told Boo in the past, Im am very big and still powerful


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

My Texas boys are doing good this year.
TCU is going to the National Championship.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> What a snoze
> View attachment 316439


Funny looking puppy if you ask me..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> GOOD morning misfits and Happy Happy New Year!  Got my black eyed peas soaking for good luck. Hope everyone has a pleasant day
> View attachment 316409


Oh, jeez... that picture brought back childhood memories of us kids shelling blackeye peas.  They were easy to do, and we actually kinda had fun with that chore. 

They just popped right out of the looong shell casing into the big bowl.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, jeez... that picture brought back childhood memories of us kids shelling blackeye peas.  They were easy to do, and we actually kinda had fun with that chore.
> 
> They just popped right out of the looong shell casing into the big bowl.


Me to but not my favorite thing to do. Shelled many a bowl tho of all kinds of beans


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

Why some  girls  have such nice complexions


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

We useta _hate_ doing lima beans.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> We useta _hate_ doing lima beans.


First time I saw one of these, I said where have you been all my life…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

They had a machine like this at a field we use to go pick veggies. My momma would never spring for the cost of the service but I watched it go thru a bushel of beans in about 3 minutes and all the clean beautiful beans fell into a paper bag ready for the freezer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2023)

Old Hen cuddled up next to me and started snoring. It's catching. Gonna call it an early night. Good night Islanders.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2023)

Good morning brothers and sisters! Yet another gorgeous mostly cloudy day starting at 36F! Hugz all around! 






Passing left!


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning Graywolf hugz back at ya.    Puff, puff Passing left.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2023)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf hugz back at ya.    Puff, puff Passing left.


Good morning Ness!


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2023)

Big hugz Thank you.  Love the little doggy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

its a lovefest!


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

morning folks...dogs are quite frisky today...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

praise Bob!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

self defense


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

All warm and fuzzy in here.  And I am stuck in the snow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Good morning GW late to meet and greet today but still made it 
have a great day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> morning folks...dogs are quite frisky today...


I love how the cold air brings the life out of my old dog. Wish it did the same for me…


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/124/037/762/playable/fabefd4bfe6f58c9.mp4
		

This always gets my heart
This Beauty is Matt Gatz 's Wife singing my favorite song like a Angel in a place that needs to hear it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

That was awesome.


----------



## Witchking (Jan 2, 2023)

Breaking into a 12 year old bottle of Scotch tonight..MUh hahahahah.

Aged Scotch, Heavy Metal and weed. Sounds like a good time.

Tomorrow is back to the grind for me. Vacay is over.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Would be wasted on me. I'll take a cold Miller Lite draft, a mix of classic & headbanging rock & roll, and an occasional rip off of the bubble pipe. Works for me. If I can't get the beer, just add a Coke Zero on ice and a bunch more tokes.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

Good night, shipmates. Time to sail away down the river Styx. Hugs & kisses all the way around (no tongues).


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2023)

pute said:


> All warm and fuzzy in here.  And I am stuck in the snow.


A tad chilly:  72F 

It'll get better when the sun comes up.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2023)

Gooode morning! Hugz and 2023 well wishes all around!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Back to clouds and rain starting at 39F.

A delightfully quiet year thus far, without all the Dec of 2022 mishaps. All good, as in my dotage I've come to believe that excitement can be highly overrated.  Finding players at the dog park is exciting enough for me for awhile.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2023)

Louise said:


> Matt Gaetz’s wife tests the Capitol Building’s acoustics, ahead of what promises to be a very eventful New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing acoustics!


Bubba said:


> I can guarantee no one is going there for the food....


I took my 71 year old friend dying of brain cancer to Hooters as a treat, which is my first and last time there.  Pretty girls adequately endowed and displayed, as they spent quality time telling their personal stories to the customers and stroking us for tips.  

About as fulfilling as watching a pole dancer or getting a no-touch-lap-dance, and their local restaurant is now closed, so it wasn't a big hit.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

Good Morning !


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

Good morning 

23…….feels like 7

maybe let the chickens out…indoor yesterday so they need to stretch their legs

me?

needy more coffee


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2023)

Morning Misfits.  


bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 23…….feels like 7
> 
> ...


8 here.....feels like cold....duh.

Sun coming up soon.  Sure would like to get out for a walk.....I have cabin fever.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Cant believe this shit but everything i have read says its true.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

More likely loose cables and he wiggled them back into place


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

dude needs to dry and smoke some of that banana


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Ill believe it when i try it myself just for the h.ell of it.
I found several places where it says its true.









						Can You Jumpstart A Car With A Banana | Car Geek
					

Can you jumpstart a car with a banana? The answer is yes, you can jumpstart a car with a banana. To jumpstart a car with a banana, you will need a banana, a set of jumper cables, and a working car. First, open the hood of the working car and locate the battery. Next, remove




					carsearchinc.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

I wonder if the bananna contains an acidic PH value which could have cleaned the dirty terminals?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill believe it when i try it myself just for the h.ell of it.


Hey man why do you also have that smelly ole banana in the truck
I see it now LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 3, 2023)

Good morning folks. 70s and sunny today. Will stay warm until this weekend. Urologist appointment in the middle of the day screwing up getting started on anything. Hope everyone has a swell day


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

A good jump box is my carry


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Well a banana is cheaper then a tow and there are lots of stores that carry bananas.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning folks. 70s and sunny today. Will stay warm until this weekend. Urologist appointment in the middle of the day screwing up getting started on anything. Hope everyone has a swell day






gee Wally , thats swell!


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

I think we need the opinion of a master electrician


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Morning Joe


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Well a banana is cheaper then a tow and there are lots of stores that carry bananas.


refer to joke in MOB in 4 minutes.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

on my list for winter wear


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Now thats cool. I want one.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> on my list for winter wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see why women are puddles at your feet with looks like that


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I see why women are puddles at your feet with looks like that


I see Shiloh


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

the Vikings wore those under their helmets


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I see Shiloh


She puddled for everyone


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Good Morning !


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> A good jump box is my carry


From now on I shall call it my Banana Box in your honor


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

She bent the rod.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> She bent the rod.
> 
> View attachment 316587


You will hurt your cheek bones with those unpadded hips


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

Crazy bananas


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

Morning SubG how did your appointment go?  Have a great day. 

 might cancel my appointments.  TJ though he was going to be done fixing the broke water pipe it still not done and I'm not going to the Doctors without a shower, and I don't need a cold shower.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 3, 2023)

ness said:


> Morning SubG how did your appointment go?  Have a great day.
> 
> might cancel my appointments.  TJ though he was going to be done fixing the broke water pipe it still not done and I'm not going to the Doctors without a shower, and I don't need a cold shower.


My appointment not till 3:20. It’s just a preliminary before my surgery next week. Good luck with getting water. I feel sorry for you being so long without it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> She bent the rod.
> 
> View attachment 316587





yeah its bent cause that poor girl needs a sammich!


now here is some thick bass and a nice mahi-mahi


these ladies know how to make and eat some healthy fish tacos!


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

ness said:


> Morning SubG how did your appointment go?  Have a great day.
> 
> might cancel my appointments.  TJ though he was going to be done fixing the broke water pipe it still not done and I'm not going to the Doctors without a shower, and I don't need a cold shower.


How you tried calling you local town office and see if they can offer any free help getting your water back
Millions of others use the system for much, much more.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah its bent cause that poor girl needs a sammich!
> 
> 
> now here is some thick bass and a nice mahi-mahi
> ...


Ones meant for speed while the other is meant for comfort.


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> How you tried calling you local town office and see if they can offer any free help getting your water back
> Millions of others use the system for much, much more.



TJ has fix two pipe leaks already hopefully this is the last leak.  But know Doctor appointment today.


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

Time for lunch.


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant believe this shit but everything i have read says its true.



I don't believe it either.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Just ate some Corn Bread with corn kernels cooked in. YUM-O


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Looks good. Now ya just needs some milk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Just ate some Corn Bread with corn kernels cooked in. YUM-O
> View attachment 316609


loves my cornbread mmmmm


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

The blonde on the left is trying to tell us the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> The blonde on the left is trying to tell us the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


The one on the right just might be hiding something down her boot


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> loves my cornbread mmmmm


Ya ain't lived 'til you've had it made with bacon grease and smothered in real farm made butter. Damn, now I'm hungry.

In Michigan, it's against the law to sell unpasteurized milk that ya need to make butter. One way to get around it is to buy "shares" in a milk cow. It gets you milk in a way that skirts the laws. You never meet the cow, and you never pull a teat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

@pute

i am sure you remember MrsG1 at tcc

TINS



Becky


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

^^^Fine looking example of womanhood. Got a face and eyes that could make an angel cry.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Fine looking example of womanhood. Got a face and eyes that could make an angel cry.




she was a Sweetheart….she was always helping new growers and she had a fool proof method of cloning with a 99.999% success

she was a devoted wife to MrG1 , a decorated Nam vet in Uncas line of work and Becky’s brother was also a member there , i cannot recal his name but he was a retired sea Captain who drove those giant cargo and oil ships

he had some hella good stories of life on the high seas and he was a pretty good grower of the herb

yeah , Becky was devastated when MrG1 passed away…..then she lost everything in either a bad flood or fire and she had to start over

and then soon after that ,  Becky passed away

I do not  know if the Old Captain is still kicking cause if i recall correctly he was fighting a really bad staff infection or some kind of flesh eating disease

he got sick after he slipped and fell on his last assignment , driving one of those big cargo ships from Saudi Arabia to Long Beach

anyway , the Captain fell and cut up his arm and by the time he got to the docs he was in bad shape

all that old rust and germs from an overused tanker…..


good weed.


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 316610



Double Trouble.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> The blonde on the left is trying to tell us the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


Im not prejudiced. Color is not a problem


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> The blonde on the left is trying to tell us the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


I can overlook a lot of things .


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

I would defiantly need a much bigger air fryer...


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I would defiantly need a much bigger air fryer...



Don;t you talk about my Ostridge


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I would defiantly need a much bigger air fryer...



Talks like Chicken I have heard


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Talks like Chicken I have heard


hence the bigger air fryer...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Don;t you talk about my Ostridge


you have a Ostridge?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> you have a Ostridge?


And if you do 
Whats its name ?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> hence the bigger air fryer...


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> And if you do
> Whats its name ?



Nice to see you back Zeak


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 316619


too big


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

better not be talking about my Mudda


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> too big


Kinda tough


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Kinda tough


"Not all chicken tastes like chicken  ": F Purdue


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> "Not all chicken tastes like chicken  ": F Purdue


Was Not he too an Electrician


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Was Not he too an Electrician


not a good one and not handsome as we want electricians to be


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> she was a Sweetheart….she was always helping new growers and she had a fool proof method of cloning with a 99.999% success
> 
> she was a devoted wife to MrG1 , a decorated Nam vet in Uncas line of work and Becky’s brother was also a member there , i cannot recal his name but he was a retired sea Captain who drove those giant cargo and oil ships
> 
> ...


If I recall he was getting off the boat when he slipped on the gang plank and got severely infected...he dang near died from the infection...yeah, she was a great fisherperson...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> better not be talking about my Mudda


I wasnt going to ,I wanted to talk about that pile of wood over there ....


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> not a good one and not handsome as we want electricians to be


Dang it
I knew I should have finished my Electrician Training


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I wasnt going to ,I wanted to talk about that pile of wood over there ....


I am going make a fire


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Dang it
> I knew I should have finished my Electrician Training


I say the same thing


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I say the same thing


Thks Joe ya always make us smile when we are having a bad day


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I say the same thing


What you make fires when you do your electrical thing?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Good person to have if lsot at sea on a deserted Isle


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> What you make fires when you do your electrical thing?


I started my own buisness back in 1980 "Lightning Electric" moto " We wire for fire"


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I started my own buisness back in 1980 "Lightning Electric" moto " We wire for fire"


I always wondered who coined the term FireWire
Now I knows LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

Anyone still watch Oak Island


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2023)

boo said:


> If I recall he was getting off the boat when he slipped on the gang plank and got severely infected...he dang near died from the infection...yeah, she was a great fisherperson...


Are we talking about Old Dog on CC?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Anyone still watch Oak Island


negative


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

I guess I stink no one left


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> negative


Its on as the same time as Ophrah..


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Its on as the same time as Ophrah..


Did you get a Car


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Did you get a Car


negative


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

Trying to learn this by watching her feet and I get distracted..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

man , i love the shuffle girls

it is hypnotizing


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> man , i love the shuffle girls
> 
> it is hypnotizing



me2


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2023)

The Sandperson is beating me to death. I'll see ya all in the morning. Good night shipmates.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning misfits. Gotta take a shower and get ready for work here in a minute.


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning Hopper and everyone another peaceful morning supposed to rain off and on today.  Time to light up.  Wake and Bake Misfits.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Trying to learn this by watching her feet and I get distracted..



What Feet LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

good morning 

a chilly 7 degrees out here on the High Plains

we have the remodel bug going , fixing up the bunkhouse , may put it on the market this spring , sell it and buy me a boat and head south

but first , moar coffee!

the drive thru is now Open


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> a chilly 7 degrees out here on the High Plains
> 
> ...


Do all the Gals come along with the Ranch?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> man , i love the shuffle girls
> 
> it is hypnotizing



I just tried that and i think i smashed my balls. Ill stick to the Texas Two Step.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

I may want you to stop starving the herd and get them beefed up for market LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Do all the Gals come along with the Ranch?






nope….they do come along quite often though


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I just tried that and i think i smashed my balls. Ill stick to the Texas Two Step.


I thought they was tight?
Must be someone else LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> a chilly 7 degrees out here on the High Plains
> 
> ...


As Jed would say "WIELL DOGIES"


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> As Jed would say "WIELL DOGIES"


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

He is looking for his shadow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning Mr Pute.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Seeing if the waters are safe to come out


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Mr Pute.


And his misses is looking over his shoulder   Hiya........................
She sure is pretty, wonder how he was so lucky


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning Islanders. Woke up to fog thick as pea soup, but the rain a minute ago thinned it out to a little under a half mile visibility. Won't be seeing any chemtrails today.

Here's to clear sailing ahead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> As Jed would say "WIELL DOGIES"


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Islanders. Woke up to fog thick as pea soup, but the rain a minute ago thinned it out to a little under a half mile visibility. Won't be seeing any chemtrails today.
> 
> Here's to clear sailing ahead.


Best of LUCK Good Man
Lov Ya


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 316647


Her?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

Ain't sure which one of yas posted a pic of cornbread yesterday, but I've been jonesin' ever since. Got a cast iron skillet full in the oven as I type.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't sure which one of yas posted a pic of cornbread yesterday, but I've been jonesin' ever since. Got a cast iron skillet full in the oven as I type.


You got a pot of beans to go with that cornbread?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

have the NFL playoffs began?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

Its only you..


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> have the NFL playoffs began?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got another haircut?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

one of my idols


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my idols
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That beard looks super fun, just sayin…


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> you got another haircut?


Ball Lift too


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

I forgot where I got this


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

Grandpa​A small boy was lost at a large shopping mall. He approached a uniformed policeman and said, "I've lost my grandpa!" The cop asked, "What's he like?" The little boy replied, "Jack Daniels and women with big boobs".


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316673


I have that same tattoo


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Im moving to Florida


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That beard looks super fun, just sayin…


Keep your mind outta the gutter, Subbie.....


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Keep your mind outta the gutter, Subbie.....


I heard from a source that he never manscaped once in his life Woooboi


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Keep your mind outta the gutter, Subbie.....


I can see Bigs Head swelling just with her typing


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Must be something special about the men who Loved their Chickens


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I heard from a source that he never manscaped once in his life Woooboi


Maybe he would have to prove that to me. I’d bet he does as beautiful as that beard looks


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I heard from a source that he never manscaped once in his life Woooboi


your sources from this country?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> your sources from this country?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

Back then they called us Engineers and Electricians , and all they talk about is women and children first ,all the rich ,and

"The Band Played On " not one word ,song or movie about us ...a infamnia


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Back then they called us Engineers and Electricians , and all they talk about is women and children first ,all the rich ,and
> 
> "The Band Played On " not one word ,song or movie about us ...a infamnia
> View attachment 316695
> HEROs


Some of the last American Heros


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

They stayed behind to make up the story about the iceberg. It was an electrical fire that doomed the boat.....


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

All about the Bemjamins


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> They stayed behind to make up the story about the iceberg. It was an electrical fire that doomed the boat.....


That was a rumor first started by a band of Uncircumcised Philasteins .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> That was a rumor first started by a band of Uncircumcised Philasteins .....





dont let the Mohel hear your say that


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> dont let the Mohel hear your say that


He makes a lot of money but the tips are small


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2023)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

Me, too. Going on vacation tomorrow. I'll stay in touch if I can. You all be good to each other. Please and thank you. Gonna miss ya's.


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2023)

happy trails hippie, be safe and have fun...


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. Going on vacation tomorrow. I'll stay in touch if I can. You all be good to each other. Please and thank you. Gonna miss ya's.


you haven't even left and I already miss you ....


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

I wonder how Kindbudd is doing ?
Havent seen him in a while.
Hope all is well


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

Morning Islanders.
Gotta get my ass up and take a shower. I have a site visit in OKC at 10am. It's a 3 hour drive. Jump on the SS minnow and take a tour.
.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 316647


Hee, hee, hee, I actually know a gun dealer whose wife sold off his guns, safes and all, while he was out of the house on a restrainer order for domestic violence.

Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugz all around!

Another gorgeous overcast and wet day, with high wind advisories, starting at 46F this morning.

I finally had to give up and clear a space to make Sweet Melissa a bed on my computer desk, to get her out of my face. I hesitate to just put her down and out of my way, because she is just trying to be close, and if I do put her down, she is stubborn enough to just climb right back up.

Now she is happily preening at my side on a towel and thankfully off my keyboard. I can only hope and pray she won't take the new one out with a hairball too...............  Still blocking her from her perch on the printer, because of concerns about a hairball down the feeder.

A 9:00 one-year followup appointment with my urologist this morning. I sent in a sample a couple weeks ago but haven't heard the results.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, I actually know a gun dealer whose wife sold off his guns, safes and all, while he was out of the house on a restrainer order for domestic violence.
> 
> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugz all around!
> 
> ...


Good Luck !
Havent heard anything should be good news .
My 45 years known Brother turned 70 On july 5 had a problem peeing they called it a uti ,went back and they took a biopsy and its a aggressive form. My oldest smoking Buddy who I have smoke a small sized farm of weed thru out the years.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee, I actually know a gun dealer whose wife sold off his guns, safes and all, while he was out of the house on a restrainer order for domestic violence.
> 
> Gooode morning brothers and sisters! Hugz all around!
> 
> ...


My cat Cleo gets into something every night while I’m asleep. She finds something new to either eat and barf like my houseplants or like yesterday morning took down the shower curtain breaking one of the hooks leaving my curtain hanging by eleven hooks vs 12… sometimes I will safeguard things that I have left out to try and deter her from messing with them but she lets me know by morning that I am no match for her sneakiness. 
have a good day GW


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 5, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I wonder how Kindbudd is doing ?
> Havent seen him in a while.
> Hope all is well


I heard they are making him wear shoes now, so he shies away from most people


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I heard they are making him wear shoes now, so he shies away from most people


Morning !


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 5, 2023)

Morning Folks
Shape Shifted again


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Folks
> Shape Shifted again


got a haircut ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My cat Cleo gets into something every night while I’m asleep. She finds something new to either eat and barf like my houseplants or like yesterday morning took down the shower curtain breaking one of the hooks leaving my curtain hanging by eleven hooks vs 12… sometimes I will safeguard things that I have left out to try and deter her from messing with them but she lets me know by morning that I am no match for her sneakiness.
> have a good day GW


Melissa is 13 and over her tenure she has done all of the above plus more, besides unexpectedly leaving one of us bleeding numerous times, but is loving and gives good cat!

The moment she laid eyes on me I was Her's to charm and a shoulder to ride around on.  She loaded herself in our car my next visit, even before I started negotiating for her.  

She greets me at the door like a dog and tries to be either in my lap or camped out close.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. Going on vacation tomorrow. I'll stay in touch if I can. You all be good to each other. Please and thank you. Gonna miss ya's.


I will be thinking about you Hippie.  



WeedHopper said:


> Morning Islanders.
> Gotta get my ass up and take a shower. I have a site visit in OKC at 10am. It's a 3 hour drive. Jump on the SS minnow and take a tour.
> .


Drive safe Hopper. 


@Gw, I hate going to a urologist.....I will leave it at that. 

More coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

good morning 

my Annie is 15 and she is my buddy

here she is having a cup of coffee with me every morning

that is her Throne and that step stool was my moms foot stool for 60+ years but now it belongs to Miss Annie Tokley


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> off to the Salt Mines!


figure of speech eh……i do not know what that means….is it like an allegory or is more of a parable or were you speaking in metaphors?

Speaking of metaphors.....what is this......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> I will be thinking about you Hippie.
> 
> 
> Drive safe Hopper.
> ...


I did. I'm setting in my truck waiting on my meeting.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> my Annie is 15 and she is my buddy
> 
> ...


catchy name !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> I will be thinking about you Hippie.
> 
> 
> Drive safe Hopper.
> ...


I had my prostates checked by my female doctor when I had my annual.  Just a chat and review of my latest test results as far as I know.........


bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> my Annie is 15 and she is my buddy
> 
> ...


Another tabby in her new favorite place



!


----------



## stain (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I did. I'm setting in my truck waiting on my meeting.


Drive up north 30 miles to guthrie and we can burn one or three...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> figure of speech eh……i do not know what that means….is it like an allegory or is more of a parable or were you speaking in metaphors?
> 
> Speaking of metaphors.....what is this......


What's a metaphor?  Cows.  Any (*chuckle*) fool could tell you that! _[/Li'l Abner]_


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> figure of speech eh……i do not know what that means….is it like an allegory or is more of a parable or were you speaking in metaphors?
> 
> Speaking of metaphors.....what is this......





smoking some keef or full melt bubble hash?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 5, 2023)

afternoon all   WOW


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

I would inspect those close to make sure they floated.  Wonder how much they cost.....I could use a pair just like em.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

Found Pute a fly fishing buddy.


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 5, 2023)

Good afternoon everyone, been away for awhile


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

Steve1 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, been away for awhile


Hey Steve what's up brother. Long time no see.
Hope you hang out with us more.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Pute a fly fishing buddy.
> View attachment 316742




pute rejected her because she has dog tags , poser , and her watch is to big and probably not even waterproof……..and those fingernails , she would never be able to tie a fly and bait a hook

now here is some pute caliber fishing buddies


down and dirty Baby!

recruited right off Colfax and rehabilitated!


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Actually I'm not picky...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

Noodling is cool as h.ell.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 5, 2023)

great team of noodlers  out rages fish


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Noodling is cool as h.ell.


I never tried it ...to many Water Moccasins in Kansas where I grew up.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> pute rejected her because she has dog tags , poser , and her watch is to big and probably not even waterproof……..and those fingernails , she would never be able to tie a fly and bait a hook
> 
> now here is some pute caliber fishing buddies
> 
> ...


Thats Hanah Barton on the bottom a outdoor beauty!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> pute rejected her because she has dog tags , poser , and her watch is to big and probably not even waterproof……..and those fingernails , she would never be able to tie a fly and bait a hook
> 
> now here is some pute caliber fishing buddies
> 
> ...


Thats Hanah Barton on the bottom a outdoor beauty!


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Steve what's up brother. Long time no see.
> Hope you hang out with us more.


Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.




my sincere condolences and sympathies

May your Mother rest in peace.


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> my sincere condolences and sympathies
> 
> May your Mother rest in peace.


Thank you.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Thats Hanah Barton on the bottom a outdoor beauty!


Meh....she was ok.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.


So sorry Steve.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 4:48 AM)

pute said:


> Meh....she was ok.


She can hunt ,she can fish ,she can noodle  and has her own  yt channel and a sweet Southern voice and makes a fortune.
Not much I would need to overlook !


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 4:51 AM)

My condolences to you Steve . Rest in Peace...


----------



## Unca Walt (Friday at 5:22 AM)

joeb631a said:


> She can hunt ,she can fish ,she can noodle  and has her own  yt channel and a sweet Southern voice and makes a fortune.
> Not much I would need to overlook !


If she was a flaming redhead... unstoppable!!


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:25 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> If she was a flaming redhead... unstoppable!!


True Unc
Everyone knows who has had a redhead in their lives .How do you know if you have satisfied a red head?
She unties you....


----------



## Unca Walt (Friday at 5:30 AM)

joeb631a said:


> True Unc
> Everyone knows who has had a redhead in their lives .How do you know if you have satisfied a red head?
> She unties you....


I used that once at work.  I told my boss I was late becuz my redhead forgot to untie me...


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 5:51 AM)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.


So sorry my friend. I know the feeling brother. Lost my mom to lung cancer in 2016. I was very close to her. Moms are a treasure and we never forget them.
We are here for you Steve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 6:10 AM)

Morning Islanders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 6:13 AM)

Laughed my fking ass off.


----------



## ness (Friday at 6:41 AM)

Good morning, Misfits have trouble waking up.  I keep yawning and tears trickle down my cheeks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 6:51 AM)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.


I’m so sorry to hear this Steve. 5 months is a long time to be in pain and in hospice. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 6:55 AM)

ness said:


> Good morning, Misfits have trouble waking up.  I keep yawning and tears trickle down my cheeks.


I hope they are happy tears  let’s drink a cup of coffee and wipe those tears away.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:08 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope they are happy tears  let’s drink a cup of coffee and wipe those tears away.


frisky little devil in the morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:08 AM)

pute said:


> Meh....she was ok.




never heard of her….dont care either


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:13 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> never heard of her….dont care either


Its ok she isnt into old men !


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:18 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Its ok she isnt into old men !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 7:19 AM)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks. My mother had been in hospice for 5 months and she passed on Thanksgiving day. She was in a lot of pain and she was ready   Doesn’t make it any easier though.


Commiseration and condolences brother!  We only get one mother, and we pray they will pass easily in their sleep with a smile on their face.  Sorry your mother's swan dance was hard and that you had to watch.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Good morning, all!  Hugz all around!  










Another double gorgeous partially cloudy morning here, starting at 41F and turning to more rain midafternoon.  The 55 mph winds a couple days ago from the east are down to about 4 mph from the south, leaving behind a lot of tree damage in the park and hood to clean up.  

I live in a 1920's neighborhood, so a lot of the trees are still the originals, and some are over 100 years old.  They have grown huge and without surrounding forest to protect them, they take a beating in high winds.  

I met with my urologist and discovered that my urine citrate levels and pH are low again.  The citrate is low because I take HTZ in my blood pressure medicine, so now I need to take potassium citrate and hope it doesn't screw with my potassium levels.  I have no idea why my pH was low again, so will start measuring it and try and figure how it relates to my diet. 

Grayfox and I am off to breakfast with a couple of old bachelor friends this morning, and then back to perfecting retirement as an art form...........


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:20 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 316803


got a haircut?


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:20 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Commiseration and condolences brother!  We only get one mother, and we pray they will pass easily in their sleep with a smile on their face.  Sorry your mother's swan dance was hard and that you had to watch.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Good morning, all!  Hugz all around!  View attachment 316801
> View attachment 316801
> ...





maybe you need some more cal mag?


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:21 AM)

joeb631a said:


> got a haircut?





NO!


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:22 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Commiseration and condolences brother!  We only get one mother, and we pray they will pass easily in their sleep with a smile on their face.  Sorry your mother's swan dance was hard and that you had to watch.  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Good morning, all!  Hugz all around!  View attachment 316801
> View attachment 316801
> ...


if you ask me it sounds like a cal-mag issue ..


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:22 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe you need some more cal mag?


I typed the same and you beat me !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 7:24 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe you need some more cal mag?


How much cal mag do you typically put in your suppositories?


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:25 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How much cal mag do you typically put in your suppositories?


I just soak them for 1 minute !


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:26 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How much cal mag do you typically put in your suppositories?





depends on much chocolate i ate the day before


----------



## ness (Friday at 7:27 AM)

Yup happy tired tears.  I'll join you with that cup of coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:31 AM)

coffee all around!

everybody gets coffee!


----------



## ness (Friday at 7:35 AM)

Extra strong for me please bigsur51.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 7:39 AM)

I’m gonna need a refill and another Marley


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 8:11 AM)

ness said:


> Extra strong for me please bigsur51.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 8:12 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts.  Trouble waking up this morning.  More coffee.


Good morning Ness!











joeb631a said:


> I just soak them for 1 minute !


At what temperature?


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 8:19 AM)

Big Shampoos with CalMag.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 8:19 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning Ness!View attachment 316811
> View attachment 316810
> View attachment 316815
> 
> ...


room temp.!


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 8:21 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna need a refill and another Marley View attachment 316805


I remember my Mom having potholders   like that..


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 8:23 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Big Shampoos with CalMag.




you were not supposed to tell anyone!

and dont forget the zinc!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 8:47 AM)

joeb631a said:


> I remember my Mom having potholders   like that..


Funny I had a whole bag full of these about 40-50 of them that my niece made when she was 10 years old and visited my place in Ga. She is 22 now. I put a ribbon around sets of four of them and gave them to all the family who loved them as coasters. Maybe you made your mom pot holders like this when you were a kid…


----------



## pute (Friday at 9:22 AM)

Morning


----------



## ness (Friday at 9:24 AM)

Morning SubG, big, Graywolf and all.  It's 43 and Sunny.  Carry on Conrads.






Coffee has kick in.  No more tears.  I look in the mirror and yup the picture above is what I saw.  Wait until I go to the store,


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 1:07 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. Going on vacation tomorrow. I'll stay in touch if I can. You all be good to each other. Please and thank you. Gonna miss ya's.


Hippie's Plane made it safely to the Island, he is doing the 1st challenge of Pain and the morphine is flowing.
Sounds to be in good hands, Hopefully Maryann and Ginger are not to much for him.
Get well Buddy


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 1:45 PM)




----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 1:48 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Funny I had a whole bag full of these about 40-50 of them that my niece made when she was 10 years old and visited my place in Ga. She is 22 now. I put a ribbon around sets of four of them and gave them to all the family who loved them as coasters. Maybe you made your mom pot holders like this when you were a kid…


nope ! i just remember them!


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 2:52 PM)

Anybody ever have one of these?


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 2:54 PM)

Perfect work out.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 3:03 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 316860


with a mercury clutch !
But mine didn't have chrome on  it


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 3:05 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Perfect work out.



there are so many things I could say , but I cant...


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 3:06 PM)

Now this is fking funny. Glad the C.unt is getting some payback. Needs to change that mop head.

2nd Offense: The View Suspends Whoopi for 6 Weeks Without Pay​


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 3:07 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Now this is fking funny. Glad the C.unt is getting some payback. Needs to change that mop head.
> 
> 2nd Offense: The View Suspends Whoopi for 6 Weeks Without Pay​
> 
> View attachment 316861


rather the pig went 6 weeks with out eating


----------



## WeedHopper (Friday at 4:30 PM)




----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 4:32 PM)

Things like this choke me up....


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 4:37 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Now this is fking funny. Glad the C.unt is getting some payback. Needs to change that mop head.
> 
> 2nd Offense: The View Suspends Whoopi for 6 Weeks Without Pay​
> 
> View attachment 316861


So ugly a silver back wouldn't be interested


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 5:10 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 316860


Bilt a few from old frame I found, and old lawn mower engines supped up


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 5:11 PM)

joeb631a said:


> with a mercury clutch !
> But mine didn't have chrome on  it


Not sure what was a mercury clutch?


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 5:12 PM)

OK I see yes I did use that one was about 7bucks new


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 5:14 PM)

joeb631a said:


> there are so many things I could say , but I cant...


Joe knows sign language but only uses his right hand


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:17 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Joe knows sign language but only uses his right hand


nope ! Im skilled with both hands!
with linguistic skills too I might add


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:19 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 316857


Wow big enough for cocky giagundus..


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:20 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Not sure what was a mercury clutch?


It was a centrfiical clutch and Mercury was the manufacturer


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:23 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Bilt a few from old frame I found, and old lawn mower engines supped up


Now i see young guys who are not useless dweebs take harbor freight motors and soup them up and put mini bikes 
My good friend Spetzel has found good snowblowers on the side of the road and thrown a Harbor freight motor and had great luck with them.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 5:43 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Joe knows sign language but only uses his right hand


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 5:45 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 316860


I built one in highschool.


----------



## boo (Friday at 6:44 PM)

I started building mini bikes at 8 years old, musta had a dozen over the years...fastest one had an 11 hp. McCullogh 2 stroke motor...once it got wound up it flew...


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:41 PM)

boo said:


> I started building mini bikes at 8 years old, musta had a dozen over the years...fastest one had an 11 hp. McCullogh 2 stroke motor...once it got wound up it flew...





we put two Mac 10’s on a go-cart

that sumbitch could fly!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 8:47 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody ever have one of these?
> 
> View attachment 316860


I drove one something like that in the bushes when i was about 10 burnt the heck out of my leg too. I couldn’t even ride a bike yet I only rode horses and ponies at that time.


----------



## pute (Friday at 11:45 PM)

Out


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Saturday at 5:33 AM)

Good morning brothers and sisters! Cool and rainy here, starting at 42F.

Hugz all around!


----------



## ness (Saturday at 7:21 AM)

Morning Graywolf and all.  Hugs, puff, puff, pass left.  Tring to figure out what to do today.  Just might make banana bread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 7:39 AM)

Morning Islanders. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Saturday at 8:33 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf and all.  Hugs, puff, puff, pass left.  Tring to figure out what to do today.  Just might make banana bread.


----------



## ness (Saturday at 8:37 AM)

I'm going to make banana bread and play in the yard.  Have fun troopers.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:38 AM)

Morning Folks ! 35 & sunny


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:33 AM)

Good morning 

its a regular love-in around here!

last love-in i attended was at Griffith Park in LA


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:34 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> its a regular love-in around here!
> 
> ...


Wow ,not only  had hair ,you could dance too..


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:40 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ,not only  had hair ,you could dance too..




those were heady times…lsd-25 was passed around in sugar cube $2 bucks ea……pot was $10 bucks a lid

sex was free , if i had pot and acid lol


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:42 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> those were heady times…lsd-25 was passed around in sugar cube $2 bucks ea……pot was $10 bucks a lid
> 
> sex was free , if i had pot and acid lol


and the forest was covered in ...brush


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:42 AM)

joeb631a said:


> and the forest was covered in ...brush



a lot of bush n those days …i mean a lot


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:45 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> a lot of bush n those days …i mean a lot


yes you needed to be skilled to navigate the terrain


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:51 AM)

joeb631a said:


> yes you needed to be skilled to navigate the terrain




we had secret maps




here is an old g-spot map


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:56 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> we had secret maps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was a myth or a old folks tale 
Which reminds me what's the difference between a "G spot " and a golf ball?
A man will take the time to find a golf ball....


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:06 AM)

joeb631a said:


> I thought that was a myth or a old folks tale
> Which reminds me what's the difference between a "G spot " and a golf ball?
> A man will take the time to find a golf ball....


*fyi Subbie ,I never played golf ..just sayin  *


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:16 AM)

If you pleasure your Lady the way they deserve to be pleasured
It will come back 100 fold


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:18 AM)

RosterMan said:


> If you pleasure your Lady the way they deserve to be pleasured
> It will come back 100 fold




doesnt that all depend upon the Lady?

what if there is no quid pro quo?

i move on when that happens lol


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:19 AM)

Multi-tasking and coming up for air


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:19 AM)

RosterMan said:


> If you pleasure your Lady the way they deserve to be pleasured
> It will come back 100 fold


You should write a book with illustrations Brother ! directions ,detailed descriptions.maps ect....


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:20 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> doesnt that all depend upon the Lady?
> 
> what if there is no quid pro quo?
> 
> i move on when that happens lol


ohh startin to get warm in here ...!


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:20 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> doesnt that all depend upon the Lady?
> 
> what if there is no quid pro quo?
> 
> i move on when that happens lol


Of course, time to move on if they do not reciprocate
Of do not pass the freshness test


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:21 AM)

joeb631a said:


> You should write a book with illustrations Brother ! directions ,detailed descriptions.maps ect....


Just do lower case alphabet to start


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:21 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Of course, time to move on if they do not reciprocate
> Of do not pass the freshness test




does that involve a copper penny or any chemicals?


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:22 AM)

I have an older Uncle in a home full of mostly old women
He is a God


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

RosterMan said:


> I have an older Uncle in a home full of mostly old women
> He is a God




sounds like someone i would sit down with and have some coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> does that involve a copper penny or any chemicals?


No fancy stuff needed 
Just like going to an open market and stopping by the fish mongers stand
You will know what is surely safe to eat


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:24 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like someone i would sit down with and have some coffee


The stories he tells and the faces of the women when they sit around and sneak a listen in.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:25 AM)

Sounds like you guys are suffering from a gift of love.  Penicillin helps that.


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:26 AM)

He tells that Friday nights after the sponge baths is Prime Time for some fun


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:26 AM)

RosterMan said:


> No fancy stuff needed
> Just like going to an open market and stopping by the fish mongers stand
> You will know what is surely safe to eat


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:27 AM)

pute said:


> Sounds like you guys are suffering from a gift of love.  Penicillin helps that.





hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:28 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


Wouldn't have that problem if you had used your hand.


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:29 AM)

They even have video of him teking out some trash


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:37 AM)

pute said:


> Wouldn't have that problem if you had used your hand.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:38 AM)

RosterMan said:


> They even have video of him teking out some trash


Only takes a minute.


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:39 AM)

you guys are gross!


laterz


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:41 AM)

pute said:


> Wouldn't have that problem if you had used your hand.


can any one say amen ...


----------



## boo (Saturday at 11:06 AM)

I'm going to lowes, you guys have fun with your peckers...no glory holes...


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 11:41 AM)

Make sure you have the map that leads you to the right cave.


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 11:43 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Make sure you have the map that leads you to the right cave.


Must be some real nice ManCaves in a Big hardware store such as Lowes


----------



## Flower (Saturday at 11:47 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Just do lower case alphabet to start


Print or cursive?


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 11:48 AM)

Flower said:


> Print or cursive?


I guess that would depend on the shape of the letter being spoken


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 11:48 AM)

Forgive them Father they know not what they do
Especially Roster


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 12:04 PM)

boo said:


> I'm going to lowes, you guys have fun with your peckers...no glory holes...


Im going to get more pizza ,different  type than yesterday cause thats the kind of guy I am ...
I dont want to go to Fratellis and come out with a $100 bag full of everything I should not  eat.
Every time I go three stuffed peppers dont make the trip home ..sad


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 12:08 PM)

Flower said:


> Print or cursive?


really tough question


----------



## Hippie420 (Saturday at 10:45 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Just do lower case alphabet to start


I found the Romulan alphabet to be the most effective. 

Good evening, Islanders. Private Hippie reporting for duty. Gonna take more than lung cancer to kill me, but not much more! Sore as hell but glad to be home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 11:15 PM)

Glad to see you took the SS minnow back to the island.


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 4:07 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad to see you took the SS minnow back to the island.


Obvious Gilligan was'nt there or else he still wouldnt be home ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 4:14 AM)

So sad.....
Morning .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sunday at 6:06 AM)

Another cool wet day starting at 44F.

Some rental repairs.  I ordered new wheels for one of the dishwashers and some screen material to redo all the screens, a couple of which are torn. 

Some experimenting with a simple sling shot made of parachute cord for throwing tennis balls for the pups.  It fits in the pocket way easier than an atlatl style ball flinger.  I used to use a sling with rocks when I was a kid but am having to learn all over again to have any accuracy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 7:09 AM)

Good morning 

near 50 today and all week looks good

got the plumbing done and guess what?

no leaks

i do go through 4 wax rings before i found the right size

who knew they were that different!…wax rings should ALL be the same!

feckers , cost me an extra trip to town  , 25 miles one way

lots to do over at the bunkhouse , more plumbing , new install on a toilet , sink , tub , tile , and mud and paint

i am gonna buy one of them oval soaking type tubs

Sort of like this one


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 9:11 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> near 50 today and all week looks good
> 
> ...


make sure you have good hot water,takes a lot to fill


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 9:24 AM)

joeb631a said:


> make sure you have good hot water,takes a lot to fill



our little town has two water wells for our water so we should be good to go with a full tub

the soaking tub i am looking at is only 54” inches long but deeper than a regular tub


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 9:27 AM)

Morning fellas and ladies! Hope everyone is have a great day.   a little something to get the blood flowing.


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 9:39 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> our little town has two water wells for our water so we should be good to go with a full tub
> 
> the soaking tub i am looking at is only 54” inches long but deeper than a regular tub


I did a job upstate 6 years ago.It was a 100 y/o house and they had a tub cast iron on legs and it took a lot of hot water .Just to get the cast iron up to temp took some btu's
We were there for 4 mos 4 days a week .
Our water froze so we had no running water.
Hotels shut down because the sewage lines froze


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 3:56 PM)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 4:19 PM)

VEN0M said:


> Morning fellas and ladies! Hope everyone is have a great day.   a little something to get the blood flowing.







Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 4:25 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 317030
> ,
> 
> Yehaaaaaaaaaa


Just think If Japan stays the course this time next year you can own your own if you have an extra $25000 laying around


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 4:47 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Just think If Japan stays the course this time next year you can own your own if you have an extra $25000 laying around


do they finance?


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 4:49 PM)

joeb631a said:


> do they finance?


I sure hope so, we have 3 extra rooms since the kids moved out


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 4:50 PM)

RosterMan said:


> I sure hope so, we have 3 extra rooms since the kids moved out


Easy Popi easy...


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 6:24 PM)

joeb631a said:


> do they finance?


Yes They also offer a clean up robot 
I suggest you get one of them also after talking to the test techs


----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 10:43 PM)

Gonna wimp out on ya's and bail. Please don't draw on my face with a magic marker or set my hair on fire. Can't keep my eyeballs open. Got too much beauty sleep on vacation I guess.
Good night Brothers & Sisters. Love ya all.


----------



## pute (Sunday at 11:20 PM)

I am with you Hippie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Monday at 6:12 AM)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Cool and wet this morning, starting at 42F.

My webmaster made progress on Graywolfslair.com rebuild, and we should see some results this week.

Lunch out today with fellow engineer and wif mate from the good ole days at in aerospace.  He is about a decade older than Moi and still sharp but falling apart physically.  

Hugs all around! 


 Passing left.


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 6:55 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Yes They also offer a clean up robot
> I suggest you get one of them also after talking to the test techs


Great research Bro thnx!


----------



## ness (Monday at 6:58 AM)

51F and cloudy.  Enjoy your lunch Graywolf.  Hugs back at ya and puff puff pass left.  More coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Monday at 8:17 AM)




----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 8:27 AM)

Morning Folks  36 and cloudy


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 8:37 AM)

Morning Ever Body


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:38 AM)

aaaarrrrggg

needy coffee


----------



## pute (Monday at 8:40 AM)

Morning....gotta spray for thrips.  Coffee is brewing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:48 AM)

pute said:


> Morning....gotta spray for thrips.  Coffee is brewing.





you are a dedicated ganja grower and a dedicated follower of fashion!


oh yes he is!


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 8:50 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> you are a dedicated ganja grower and a dedicated follower of fashion!
> 
> 
> oh yes he is!


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:51 AM)

joeb631a said:


>





well respected indeed!

Pute the Beaut!


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:54 AM)

joeb631a said:


>





the lyrics are spectacular and interesting 



And his mother goes to meetings 
While his father pulls the maid 
And she stirs the tea with councilors 
While discussing foreign trade 
And she passes looks, as well as bills 
At every suave young man


And he likes his own backyard
And he likes his fags the best 
'Cause he's better than the rest 
And his own sweat smells the best 
And he hopes to grab his father's loot 
When Pater passes on


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 8:57 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> the lyrics are spectacular and interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really are for years!
To have and still listen to some music for over 50 years is something


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:02 AM)

joeb631a said:


> They really are for years!
> To have and still listen to some music for over 50 years is something




maybe they will have a reunion?




The Kinks have had five Top 10 singles on the US _Billboard_ chart. Nine of their albums charted in the Top 40.[9] In the UK, they have had seventeen Top 20 singles and five Top 10 albums.[10] Four Kinks albums have been certified gold by the RIAAand the band have sold 50 million records worldwide. Among numerous honours, they received the Ivor Novello Award for "Outstanding Service to British Music".[11] In 1990, the original four members of the Kinks were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame,[4][5] as well as the UK Music Hall of Fame in November 2005. In 2018, after years of ruling out a reunion due to the brothers' animosity[12] and the difficult relationship between longtime drummer Mick Avory and Dave, Ray and Dave Davies finally announced they were working to reform the Kinks, with Avory also on board.[13][14] However, comments made by each of the Davies brothers in 2020 and 2021 would indicate that in the years since the initial announcement, little (if any) progress has been made towards an actual Kinks reunion for a new studio band album.[15][16]


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 9:11 AM)

Batteries​I can sympathize with batteries.
 I am never included in anything either.

sorry couldnt help myself...


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 9:12 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> well respected indeed!
> 
> Pute the Beaut!


Easy Big ,we said well respected not handsome.....!


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:14 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Easy Big ,we said well respected not handsome.....




as Red would say , “ If the women dont find you handsome , they should at least find you handy!”


----------



## pute (Monday at 9:15 AM)

I listen to classic vinyl almost every day.  Kinks are on that list.

Bugs are sprayed and the coffee is good.


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:16 AM)

is Jay on your list?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:17 AM)

pute said:


> I listen to classic vinyl almost every day.  Kinks are on that list.
> 
> Bugs are sprayed and the coffee is good.


You got thrips Pute or you just doing a maintenance spray?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:18 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> is Jay on your list?



I’d bet not


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:25 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’d bet not




never know about Pute , he has surprised me once or twice the last 15 years


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:30 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> never know about Pute , he has surprised me once or twice the last 15 years


He might change up now and then but I don’t think screaming jay would be on his outlaw radio show. Good to get out of the box tho now and then I think


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:36 AM)

Out of the box indeed!

variety and all that stuff about spice


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 9:46 AM)




----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 10:29 AM)

OK... Back to my new book, "*Making Your Weed Last*":

There has been a tweak which has resulted in a major step forward.

I found a way for ONE big hit to equate to 50+ hits. <<--TINS.  Here's how:

*Equipment Required**:*

A Volcano bag, one of those little straight glass tube-pipes, and a handy desk lamp.

*The Procedure:*

1. Put a pea-sized chunk of bud in the glass pipe. <-- we'll get to 50+ hits with just that little bit. 
2. Take a ginormous hit -- go maximum.  Exhale everything into the bag.
3. Let the pipe go out. (If there is any left, we'll get to it.  If not, thats's OK, too.)
4. _Breathe free air in_ and exhale until you do not see any more clouds blowing through the lamp light. You will see 3-5 cloud-exhales on average.
5. Take a small hit from the bag holding the first big exhale, and exhale that small hit _right back into the bag._
6. Repeat Step 4.  This time, you will see 2-4 exhales before the light shows no more.  Go breathe fresh air.
7. Repeat Step 5.  The same 2-4 light-lit exhales will show just like Step 4.
8. No hurry.  Just do Steps 5, 6, and 7 again and again slowly.

What you will notice is that by taking small hits from the loaded bag and exhaling those small hits back _into the bag_, you will be able to actually see your exhaled smoke for 50 or more separtate times showing up in the light before the single exhale stored in the bag is used up.

And you may even get more to reload the bag one more time from that pea-sized bit of bud.  @boo's Finest should not be squandered like a Rastafarian bonfire party.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:03 AM)

OK I have to ask, Walt are you breathing in fresh oxygen in between bag pulls, or just puffing in and out of the vape bag?


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:04 AM)




----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 11:04 AM)

Morning shipmates. Did we go to war? Did we get nuked? I saw this big, glowing ball in the sky. It lasted a whole 10 minutes, but thank God, it's gray out again. Spooky. Hope most of the country is still here.


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 11:05 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> OK... Back to my new book, "*Making Your Weed Last*":
> 
> There has been a tweak which has resulted in a major step forward.
> 
> ...


Its procedures and detailed instructions such as that, which put men on the moon ....


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:05 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning shipmates. Did we go to war? Did we get nuked? I saw this big, glowing ball in the sky. It lasted a whole 10 minutes, but thank God, it's gray out again. Spooky. Hope most of the country is still here.


We could call it God and worship it


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:06 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Its procedures and detailed instructions such as that, which put men on the moon ....


Or a decompression chamber


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:07 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Its procedures and detailed instructions such as that, which put men on the moon ....


I believe Walt has been to the moon and back
Hold on I'll check Amazon Im sure I saw his book


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:09 AM)

I joke with you Walter @Unca Walt I would never want you to deprive yourself of Oxygen to your brain cells like I have done
You will end up like me LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 11:10 AM)

RosterMan said:


> We could call it God and worship it


the sun ..maybe?


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:11 AM)

joeb631a said:


> the sun ..maybe?


Already did and done by The Egyptians 
Meet Ra


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 11:24 AM)

joeb631a said:


> the sun ..maybe?


The sun? Never made the connection. It hasn't shown back up, either.


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 11:30 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> The sun? Never made the connection. It hasn't shown back up, either.


hmmm was any ingestion of any known THC product partially responsible for that observation per chance ...lol


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:36 AM)

Joe ever go Cod Fishing out of Montauk


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 11:43 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Joe ever go Cod Fishing out of Montauk


Yes I did which means gettin up at 3 cause Im 2 hours from Montauk and sleep on the boat cause they drive out at least a hour.
My buddy spaetzle goes on charter for meat and has an electric reel . Cod is so deep. and you need heavy sinkers


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 11:48 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Yes I did which means gettin up at 3 cause Im 2 hours from Montauk and sleep on the boat cause they drive out at least a hour.
> My buddy spaetzle goes on charter for meat and has an electric reel . Cod is so deep. and you need heavy sinkers


Yep I have gone out myself on my dad's boat back in the day
The one day when we did the charter, I was 12 and got so seasick I was puking blood 
The Capt said if he stops breathing, we will go back but not before.
But The Capt did ask, and I said I was OK not to go back in.
When we got home, they had to carry me off the boat, I caould not walk my equiliberium was out of wack for the rest of the night
Really sucked


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 11:53 AM)

Walt ya cheap bastard. Just buy more weed.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 12:15 PM)




----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 12:23 PM)

RosterMan said:


> OK I have to ask, Walt are you breathing in fresh oxygen in between bag pulls, or just puffing in and out of the vape bag?


Well, yeah.  That is described in the steps.  Hellfire, you can put the bag down and go play croquet for twenny minnits.  

This in NO WAY is an oxygen starvation operation.  Puff (save puff) breathe fresh mountain air, come back home and puff again.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 12:24 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, yeah.  That is described in the steps.  Hellfire, you can put the bag down and go play croquet for twenny minnits.
> 
> This in NO WAY is an oxygen starvation operation.  Puff (save puff) breathe fresh mountain air, come back home and puff again.


Glad to hear
We need ya Sharp Man for when the final battle comes


----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 12:25 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt ya cheap bastard. Just buy more weed.


You.  Have.  Gotta.  Be.  Kidding.

I have ONE source on this planet.  ONE.  Only.  Zerio other possibilities.  That source has changed my life to where I am having fun and enjoying every day rather than curled up with owies.  He shall not be named, but his initials are @boo.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 12:37 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt ya cheap bastard. Just buy more weed.


That old expression comes to mind
Why buy the cow when he gets the milk for free


----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 12:42 PM)

On that subject, I am arse-deep in helping a far better writer than Your Humble Obdn't &tc will ever be write a WWII opus, and he just asked me for help in an area he assumes I am glibly 100% conversant.

But I have not used my Mandarin skills for real in over 60 fargin years, and he wants synonyms for stuff like (actual quote) "_he had political clout reminiscent of the power of a landslide_" <-- He wants a word for that in Mandarin.  And a dozen other examples. Jeez. I am OLD. I am not sure I even know how to rewire a fargin transformer, and I wuz an EE _twenny years_ after I wuz doing whut I did back in the Games.

I am purty good at splelling and paying syntax.  And I can talk dirty in seven languages.  My tagalog is spotty -- did you know that "boondocks" is a tagalog word for "forest"?

His novel is going to be epic.  Did you know the Japanese deployed a battalion of parachute sojers into battle in WWII?  I din'.  But it is true.


----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 12:43 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Glad to hear
> We need ya Sharp Man for when the final battle comes


Oh, I gonna be dere, no error.  I just bought another carry gun day afore yestiddy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 1:02 PM)

I know enough to get beat up in Polish, French, Spanish, and especially Italian. In Italian, I'd get my "hair combed" rather quickly.  Joe knows what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 1:26 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> I know enough to get beat up in Polish, French, Spanish, and especially Italian. In Italian, I'd get my "hair combed" rather quickly.  Joe knows what I'm talkin' 'bout.


Dang when i went through Quantico We were only responsible to learn Russian and Hungarian


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 1:40 PM)

Didn't make it to level five, huh?


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 1:42 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't make it to level five, huh?


Please don't tell me you were a level 5 , the guys who worked the kitchen always did strange things to food at dinner time.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 1:56 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 1:56 PM)

Preset for Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 2:03 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Please don't tell me you were a level 5 , the guys who worked the kitchen always did strange things to food at dinner time.


He had an accident, poor fella....


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 2:14 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> He had an accident, poor fella....


Good thing his antipasto was to die for ...............................Literally


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 2:14 PM)

His major was The art of the kill


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 2:20 PM)

His brother works in the kitchen at McLaren. Nasty.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 2:25 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> He had an accident, poor fella....


Oh that was Joe sausage


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 2:44 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Yep I have gone out myself on my dad's boat back in the day
> The one day when we did the charter, I was 12 and got so seasick I was puking blood
> The Capt said if he stops breathing, we will go back but not before.
> But The Capt did ask, and I said I was OK not to go back in.
> ...


you poor bastage you  fumes out on the water can get me and not eating greasy food and no excessive booze which I dont drink.
Fruit!


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 2:46 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, yeah.  That is described in the steps.  Hellfire, you can put the bag down and go play croquet for twenny minnits.
> 
> This in NO WAY is an oxygen starvation operation.  Puff (save puff) breathe fresh mountain air, come back home and puff again.


what happens if you don't know how to play croquet ? asking for a friend ..


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 2:51 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, I gonna be dere, no error.  I just bought another carry gun day afore yestiddy.


What did ya get?
I was thinking of trading in a 38 and something else for one of these


Spoiler: cellphone open


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 2:56 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> He had an accident, poor fella....


Oh wait is he the guy who fell into the hot vat of cooking grease?


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 3:00 PM)

joeb631a said:


> you poor bastage you  fumes out on the water can get me and not eating greasy food and no excessive booze which I dont drink.
> Fruit!


Worst part of that day was I had my 1st glass (2 fingers) when we got back home to my uncle's house
HOLY GOOD LORD Did it burn going down, apparently, I had ripped my throat open halfway down.
Funny thing My Dad called me a man from that day on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 3:13 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> You.  Have.  Gotta.  Be.  Kidding.
> 
> I have ONE source on this planet.  ONE.  Only.  Zerio other possibilities.  That source has changed my life to where I am having fun and enjoying every day rather than curled up with owies.  He shall not be named, but his initials are @boo.


I was always wondering Walt if you every smoked a regular joint just sitting out on the back porch without all that recycle bag stuff after boo hooked you up?  I imagined you at least kicking back once and not worrying about wasting an exhale.


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 3:14 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> You.  Have.  Gotta.  Be.  Kidding.
> 
> I have ONE source on this planet.  ONE.  Only.  Zerio other possibilities.  That source has changed my life to where I am having fun and enjoying every day rather than curled up with owies.  He shall not be named, but his initials are @boo.


I am so fortunate to have won the guess how many grams contest.I was fortunate to win and receive from Brother Boo some seeds which i am popin next and 4 samples of his finest.  distinct and delicious .When I smoke Gorilla breath I feel the earth move under my feet.( _and I get very romantic ,,,  )_


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 3:17 PM)

joeb631a said:


> I am so fortunate to have won the guess how many grams contest.I was fortunate to win and receive from Brother Boo some seeds which i am popin next and 4 samples of his finest.  distinct and delicious .When I smoke Gorilla breath I feel the earth move under my feet.( _and I get very romantic ,,,  )_


I also have been the winner of one of boo‘s special deliveries. It was awesome.  ( he didn't include the romantic stuff tho…)


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 3:18 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I also have been the winner of one of boo‘s special deliveries. It was awesome.  ( he didn't include the romantic stuff tho…)


I have a good imagination ...


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 3:20 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I also have been the winner of one of boo‘s special deliveries. It was awesome.  ( he didn't include the romantic stuff tho…)


didnt want you to over work your Hubby Subby...


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 3:51 PM)




----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 5:21 PM)

The Mississippi River​A man met a beautiful lady and he decided he wanted to marry her right away. She protested, "But we don't know anything about each other." He replied, "That's all right; we'll learn about each other as we go along." So she consented, and they were married, and went on a honeymoon to a very nice resort. One morning, they were lying by the pool when he got up off his towel, climbed up to the 10 meter board and did a two and a half tuck gainer, entering the water perfectly, almost without a ripple. This was followed by a three rotations in jackknife position before he again straightened out and cut the water like a knife. After a few more demonstrations, he came back and lay down on his towel. She said, "That was incredible!" He said, "I used to be an Olympic diving champion. You see, I told you we'd learn more about ourselves as we went along." So she got up, jumped in the pool and started doing laps. She was moving so fast that the froth from her pushing off at one end of the pool would hardly be gone before she was already touching the other end of the pool. She did laps in free-style, breast stroke, even the butterfly! After about thirty laps, completed in mere minutes, she climbed back out and lay down on her towel, barely breathing hard. He said, "That was incredible! Were you an Olympic endurance swimmer?" "No, she said, 'I was a hooker in Memphis and I worked both sides of the Mississippi River."


----------



## Lesso (Monday at 5:30 PM)

Anyone seeing this psa lately?


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 5:35 PM)

Sign of the times, I'm afraid.


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 5:37 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Sign of the times, I'm afraid.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 5:38 PM)

Most likely more for a dirty bomb (good for a couple of Blocks)
If anyone sets off multiple warheads over NYC with their bigBoy warhead rockets
NYC will be noting be cockroaches and Rats


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 5:40 PM)

The Fallout will be blown east over Long Island and Northward towards Connecticut and the northeastern states
killing millions more
Will not be pretty, I want to be in the flash zone if I live near a city that is targeted


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 5:40 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 5:43 PM)

A great man once said " I know not what weapons WW3 will be fought with, but WW4 will be fought with stick and stones "
Albert Einstein


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 5:43 PM)

RosterMan said:


> The Fallout will be blown east over Long Island and Northward towards Connecticut and the northeastern states
> killing millions more
> Will not be pretty, I want to be in the flash zone if I live near a city that is targeted


That shit happens Im gonna go to my favorite pizzeria ,Im not leaving hungry 
I wrote a song 17years ago called  " I don't think so "


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 5:44 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 6:26 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 6:28 PM)

Now if that was you and I Joe and the Cat was a meatball hero from Mama's 
that Cat be in trouble


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 6:35 PM)




----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 6:37 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Now if that was you and I Joe and the Cat was a meatball hero from Mama's
> that Cat be in trouble


serious trouble...


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 6:39 PM)

gonna get coffee brb


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 7:09 PM)

Drinking a cold beer and smoking a joint in my hotel room. Watching Andy Griffith. Fking room is nice. 50inh TV and small kitchenette. Under a 94 bucks a night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 7:26 PM)

@ness you getting ready for the game? Got your chicken thighs all cooked up?  We are having turkey meatloaf and peas and rice with some nice bread


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 9:34 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Drinking a cold beer and smoking a joint in my hotel room. Watching Andy Griffith. Fking room is nice. 50inh TV and small kitchenette. Under a 94 bucks a night.


I always take a sandwich size ziploc with me. First thing I do is put the TV remote in it and then wash my hands. A lot of lonely guys rent motel rooms, and you know what they do for entertainment.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 12:16 AM)

Packing it in for the night, shipmates. Gonna try and get mobile and go out on the town in the afternoon. Missed Beer Day Thursday (they don't have Miller Lite on tap at the hospital  ), so I figured it's tavern time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 5:40 AM)

A cool mostly cloudy day here, starting at 39F.

We had a nice lunch out with an old engineering friend celebrating his 89th birthday. Lots of old memories working together at Precision Castparts Corp, and later when we both had our own engineering consulting businesses. I finished a vacuum heat treat furnace installation for him in Tunisa, North Africa and bought a Cessna 172 from him about thirty years ago..........

I ordered a new Bose speaker for my computer, after my volume control failed. I bought Grayfox the same system for her birthday and they seem to do a good job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Tuesday at 6:27 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> I always take a sandwich size ziploc with me. First thing I do is put the TV remote in it and then wash my hands. A lot of lonely guys rent motel rooms, and you know what they do for entertainment.....


I have a disinfectant wipes.
Besides I always scratch my balls before I touch anything.


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 6:56 AM)

we eat a lot of jalapeños around here , some habaneros , and other various peppers

it did not take me very long to come to the realization that when handling jalapeños , always wash hand BEFORE taking a leak


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 7:16 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> we eat a lot of jalapeños around here , some habaneros , and other various peppers
> 
> it did not take me very long to come to the realization that when handling jalapeños , always wash hand BEFORE taking a leak


Or rubbing your eye...........  Not to mention eating one and kissing your partner with tongue........

I once used 190 proof ethanol and water to extract the Jalapenos terpenes and flavonoids and then vacuum distilled off the alcohol.  I reduced the remaining solution and used it in my recipe, but the eyeopener was when I decanted the alcohol, I could smell the strong aroma of Jalapenos.

That led me to taste it and to my delight, it was about 130 proof very tasty Jalapenos vodka.


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> I always take a sandwich size ziploc with me. First thing I do is put the TV remote in it and then wash my hands. A lot of lonely guys rent motel rooms, and you know what they do for entertainment.....


I know ! Andy Griffth is only on for so long .....


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 8:33 AM)




----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 9:13 AM)

Sometimes in life


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 9:46 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> I always take a sandwich size ziploc with me. First thing I do is put the TV remote in it and then wash my hands. A lot of lonely guys rent motel rooms, and you know what they do for entertainment.....


My point LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 9:48 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> Packing it in for the night, shipmates. Gonna try and get mobile and go out on the town in the afternoon. Missed Beer Day Thursday (they don't have Miller Lite on tap at the hospital  ), so I figured it's tavern time.


Schmits Beer kept me grand da alive too 99 
one beer one shot everyday right up to the end
He demanded it


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 9:51 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or rubbing your eye...........  Not to mention eating one and kissing your partner with tongue........
> 
> I once used 190 proof ethanol and water to extract the Jalapenos terpenes and flavonoids and then vacuum distilled off the alcohol.  I reduced the remaining solution and used it in my recipe, but the eyeopener was when I decanted the alcohol, I could smell the strong aroma of Jalapenos.
> 
> That led me to taste it and to my delight, it was about 130 proof very tasty Jalapenos vodka.


So which burned worse
The Pepper extracts or the 190


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 9:52 AM)

RosterMan said:


> So which burned worse
> The Pepper extracts or the 190





going down or on the exit?


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

I have a buddy of mine who is a force unto himself and one of his many tools for protection is a old fashion fire ext  filled up with every hot pepper extract he gets from the stores that sell vegs when their shelf life gets old .
He pressurizes it and can spray a crowd


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 9:59 AM)

joeb631a said:


> I have a buddy of mine who is a force unto himself and one of his many tools for protection is a old fashion fire ext  filled up with every hot pepper extract he gets from the stores that sell vegs when their shelf life gets old .
> He pressurizes it and can spray a crowd


Basically the same as the Cops use in bigger tank LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 10:11 AM)

RosterMan said:


> So which burned worse
> The Pepper extracts or the 190


It is only about 130 proof the first distillation with a vacuum pot still and it wasn't that it was so hot, it was the really nice aroma and flavor that were notable.


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 10:17 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It is only about 130 proof the first distillation with a vacuum pot still and it wasn't that it was so hot, it was the really nice aroma and flavor that were notable.




thats how all the debauchery starts around your lab , ya all get to sampling stuff and the next thing ya know its party time in the Wolf Laboratory!


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

Gentlemen start your engines


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 10:35 AM)

gawd does that bring back memories , slot car racing


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 10:58 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> gawd does that bring back memories , slot car racing


I treated mine like real cars LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 11:07 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> thats how all the debauchery starts around your lab , ya all get to sampling stuff and the next thing ya know its party time in the Wolf Laboratory!


It lightens the mood.


RosterMan said:


> Gentlemen start your engines
> View attachment 317116


I reminds me of an old machinist friend that lived next door to a precocious little girl, that entered a gravity slot car race where everyone had to design and build their own, using the block of 2X4, wheels, and axles provided.  I conspired with my friend and after the girl provided a sketch of what she wanted it to look like, we took over the details except for sanding and painting.

We built it slightly under the maximum weight, and then added lead weights about axle height until we were exact.  We reprofiled the tires and added a light front axle camber, as well as used a silicone spray on the wheels and axles.

None of the guys took the little girl seriously, though they did admire her car design, fit, and finish.  What blew them away was her car reaching the bottom first and bouncing about a quarter of the way back up the incline, before the next fastest reached the rail.


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 11:17 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It lightens the mood.
> 
> I reminds me of an old machinist friend that lived next door to a precocious little girl, that entered a gravity slot car race where everyone had to design and build their own, using the block of 2X4, wheels, and axles provided.  I conspired with my friend and after the girl provided a sketch of what she wanted it to look like, we took over the details except for sanding and painting.
> 
> ...


Was that subbie?


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 11:58 AM)




----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 12:03 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or rubbing your eye...........  Not to mention eating one and kissing your partner with tongue........


According to my deceased brother Redskin, you gotta make sure you wash your moustache well before kissing  your lady's nether regions, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 12:09 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> According to my deceased brother Redskin, you gotta make sure you wash your moustache well before kissing  your lady's nether regions, too.


Some women dig that hot feeling


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 12:13 PM)

She didn't. She spent a half hour in the tub with her legs sticking up like rabbit ears on a TV with the water running full tilt into the spot that was on fire.


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 12:13 PM)




----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 1:48 PM)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 317118





that must have been one of these hybrid African bush taint bees , the ones from northern Cameroon near the Chad border


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 3:38 PM)




----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 3:59 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Gentlemen start your engines
> View attachment 317116


What an obscene waste defiling of a beautiful pool table. Looks like fun.


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 4:01 PM)

MySonTheDoctor (who cannot touch the stuff) says marijuana is an amazing wonder drug that is so safe, people take it for the side effects.


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 4:43 PM)

joeb631a said:


>



Wow, what a d ick. And they wonder why cops get shot?


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 5:39 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> MySonTheDoctor (who cannot touch the stuff) says marijuana is an amazing wonder drug that is so safe, people take it for the side effects.


Walt why can not your Son use Cannabis?


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 5:52 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Walt why can not your Son use Cannabis?


Because of the worldwide medieval laws as a result of DuPont, it matters not what state you are in -- the AMA (which has power over your license) says:  "Try it and die, biotch."

But not in those words.  The words _they_ use are stronger.


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 5:56 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> Because of the worldwide medieval laws as a result of DuPont, it matters not what state you are in -- the AMA (which has power over your license) says:  "Try it and die, biotch."
> 
> But not in those words.  The words _they_ use are stronger.


OK I was under the impression he had retired


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:18 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:20 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:21 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:28 PM)

So true


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:29 PM)

Yes I am aware Joe
He was an Electrician


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:30 PM)

Stone Cold Dead today
maybe tomorrow .............................................


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 8:37 PM)

RosterMan said:


> OK I was under the impression he had retired


Well, he did.  He went from being the Lord High Pumpernickel of the big horsepistol in Ft. Pierce to being the ONLY doctor in a quiet, 7-bed rural hospital for two weeks a month 3000 miles from Floriduh.  They needed him, and he set up all the rules.

He works part-time; and since they did not have a doctor, and he is a Board Certified doctor with 35 years experience****.  They treat him like the gold level doctor he is. He considers himself retired since he does not work anymore for a week to ten days at a time without even going home (sleeping on a hosp. cot somewhere).

****Board Certified:  Only @60% of all doctors even _try_ for this level, and only 60% of them make it.  His score is in the top 10% of that last group. They got the equivalent of a rocket scientist for a car repair shop.  He _wants_ to help people. No more is he a bound servant of soulless hospital money-machinery.

He's always been like that; when he was a 6-year old kid, we had a big birthday bash for him with a whole lotta kids having fun.  He gave away all his birthday presents to the kids there because "nobody was making any fuss about them". <-- TINS  Every now and then I think about doing a Buford T. Justice and punching his mama inna mouth -- That cannot be my kid.

Unfortunately for him, he looks just like me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 9:38 PM)

Sounds like a hell of a man, Walt. It must have been hard to keep buttons on your shirt. God bless him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 11:47 PM)

Looks like this place has died off for the night, so I guess I will too. G'night Islanders.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 4:44 AM)




----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 5:21 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like a hell of a man, Walt. It must have been hard to keep buttons on your shirt. God bless him.


His whole life has been a fargin miracle to his mama and me.  Here's a short, chokey drama:

We discovered his heart had a huge defect when he was a baby.  He has a rare blood type: AB neg.  He was going to have an open heart operation right away at the only childrens hospital in the entire US that could do it. 

The rare blood type was a poser, because they had to have the donors standing by _in the hospital_ at the time of the operation.  At least four of them.

Awright, that above was the setup to this summary: 
Scooter's heart sounded like a friggin' rotary pump with bad bearing; I was making $110 a week, and we were living in a trailer park. 
------------------------------------------------------------------
(Musical Note) Key change:

My boss pulls me into his office and says [Miracle #1]   

"You just get your kid to that hospital on that date, and I will take care of the rest." 

On the morning of the operation, my company had scoured two continents and arranged for NINE AB negative donors to be on hand at the hospital! 

Cometh we now to Miracle #2:  I was handed a bill for this entire endeavor by my company.  The hospital, flying in 9 donors, everything... came to 45 cents.

One twenty cent, and one twenty-five cent phone call were not covered. <-- TINS 

Miracle #3: He has been healthy, loving, genius (we moved to where there was a school for the gifted) and I have hours of scuba movies with out whole family.

Miracle #4: His four-years younger brother, Todd, has made me a successful Daddy.  He struggled in school, but ground through and went to college.  On the way, he became as startlingly outstanding as his brother:

Todd (AKA: Puck) Was five times Florida Judo Champion.  He was twice National Judo Champion.  He holds Black Belts in Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, and Kendo.

And both of them still call me "Daddy".  (*snif*)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 6:14 AM)

Gooode morning!  Mixed cool, overcast day, with periotic showers and sunshine, starting at 42F.

My new Bose speakers arrived and I installed them. The old Yamaha three speaker system still works, but the volume control failed, so I hate to throw them away and I certainly don't need to store any more treasures.

My webmaster says they are close to having Graywolfslair back on line, but I note there are no pictures. Crossing my fingers on that one...................

Vultr, the miserable [email protected]#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^%$#@! A-holes that lost the site for me, yet assumes no responsibility, is still trying to bill me after they cost me hundreds of hours of work and I canceled their service. I sent them a letter stating that, and that I considered it fraud, but they just sent me back another form letter outlining their lack of responsibility and ignoring my billing complaint.

In addition, another (?) opportunistic a-hole sent me a $399 fraudulent bill for Vultr to restore the site, requiring banking information. What a circus and what a bunch of clowns.......................


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 6:33 AM)

RosterMan said:


> So true
> View attachment 317133


Long Island home of the Tesla lab!


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 6:35 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning!  Mixed cool, overcast day, with periotic showers and sunshine, starting at 42F.
> 
> My new Bose speakers arrived and I installed them. The old Yamaha three speaker system still works, but the volume control failed, so I hate to throw them away and I certainly don't need to store any more treasures.
> 
> ...


send the opportunistic slug a picture of a horses winky and see if that works for them...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 9:10 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Long Island home of the Tesla lab!


I built a Tesla Coil in the early 70's and still have it in storage in two pieces.  The secondary coil got broken in transport while moving and I've never taken the time to seek out the right size Lexan tubing to repair it.  Another project for a rainy day...........................

It would light up a fluorescent tube from afar and shoot out a purple catapillar, but the most interesting thing is that I installed a gauge to measure power draw and when I entered the electrostatic field of the unit, not only could I feel it pushing back slightly like two magnets of the same pole, but when I pushed back, the power draw increased in direct proportion.

I could stand beside it and push against the magnetic field with the palm of my hand and move the power draw meter like a yoyo.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 9:25 AM)

joeb631a said:


> send the opportunistic slug a picture of a horses winky and see if that works for them...


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

View attachment 317144


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 12:48 PM)

Ya got this guy a little misty eyed with that story, Walter. You've been blessed.

Afternoon Islanders. Hope everyone is having a great day and shame on ya if'n ya ain't.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 12:51 PM)

I hope them boys of Walts favor their mother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 2:49 PM)




----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope them boys of Walts favor their mother.


Here's how old Himself is:  My _grandson_ Wolfie has a full beard.  (Wolfgang Hunter S.)

Not only that, his beard is red (mine was too, back in the Olden Days). 

He's got a great Hollywood name: Wolfgang "Running Wolf" "Hunter", and his last name comes out "Swordsman". If the kid can't make it with that name, Feh.

But he is aptly named:  I have noticed his beard gets much thicker during a full moon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 3:48 PM)

When my beard first came out at the age of 14, it was red as red can be. My hair would be blond 'til winter, where it would go light brown. Come spring, I was back to blond. 
Somewhere in my 20s, they both turned brown and stayed there. Started getting grey in my temples in my late 20s.
Now both are back to blond. Platinum blond, that is.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 4:28 PM)

My Old Hen just yelled at me.  She went outside to walk the dogs in the back field, so I snuck down to the kitchen and did the dishes. She caught me just as I was finishing up. I figured I'd get a thank you out of it, but I got scolded instead. Go figure.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 4:39 PM)

Look how blue the sky is.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 5:39 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> When my beard first came out at the age of 14, it was red as red can be. My hair would be blond 'til winter, where it would go light brown. Come spring, I was back to blond.
> Somewhere in my 20s, they both turned brown and stayed there. Started getting grey in my temples in my late 20s.
> Now both are back to blond. Platinum blond, that is.


You are still a handsome man LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 7:35 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Look how blue the sky is.
> 
> View attachment 317207





several different shades if one studies the horizon long enough


and may i add , is that a Mitchell-Garcia 300 and a Berkley 7 1/2 foot rod?

any guesses as to what species of fish she is going after and for bonus points , what type of bait is she using?


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 7:44 PM)

I know what kind of bait she's using for me!


----------

